# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo sur PC >  Stellaris Nemesis : Philip K. Dick vous propose une extension

## Darkath

Révélé à la Gamescom le 6 août, le prochain jeu de Paradox Studios est un jeu de grande stratégie spatiale.

Site officiel




Les informations du site :
- Une infinité de races custom jouables parmi 7 familles (champis, mammifères, reptiles etc.)
- 3 groupes technologiques différents (société, ingénierie, physique)
- customisation possible des vaisseaux avec des templates et hardpoints (grosses tourelles en perspective)

Pour le reste, le paradox classique avec sa diplomatie, etc...

Pour citer le peu de choses intéressantes parmi le blabla de la Gamescom en plus du site du jeu, il y aura en early game de l'exploration à l'aide des scientifiques et ça se rapprochera d'un genre d'exploration/quête.
Le Mid game se rapprochera d'un Europa Universalis avec des empires dominants qui luttent pour étendre leur influence au sein de la galaxie
Et enfin des chaines d'évènements dévastateurs pourront apparaitre dans le late game pour ébranler votre empire qui commençait a se reposer sur ses lauriers.


La technologie ne consistera pas en un arbre où l'on sait ce qu'on va rechercher, mais en des découvertes arrivant au hasard selon les travaux de nos scientifiques. Certaines découvertes pourront être négatives (vous prendrez bien une révolution robotique ?).

La gestion de la population a un système proche de Victoria.

Les systèmes solaires seront détaillés, avec les satellite naturels important comme entitées séparées de la planète mère (Titan et Saturn sont 2 endroits différents par ex). 
Il y'aura un focus sur les personnages et le story telling inspiré de CK2 mais sans être aussi approfondi. Il y'aura probablement au moins un gouverneur par système + les scientifiques + les amiraux.


DLC





> *Leviathans :*
> Introduces 'Guardians,' powerful space creatures and entities which can be fought or investigated; independent enclaves; and new mechanics for Fallen Empires to awaken and either reconquer the Galaxy or fight one another in the "War in Heaven."





> *Utopia :*
> Utopia adds megastructures including Ringworlds and Dyson Spheres, space habitats, 'Ascension Perks' allowing biological, synthetic or psionic evolution, hive mind empires, new slavery and native indoctrination options and additional civics.





> *Synthetic Dawn :* 
> This expansion features the ability to play as and encounter machine empires with unique event chains and mechanics while also adding synthetic uprisings and new synthetic portraits.





> *Apocalypse :* 
> Apocalypse adds several superweapons providing for the ability to destroy planets and eradicate or assimilate planetary populations, in addition to new 'Titan' ship classes and defensive modules allowing for system-wide weapon attacks. The expansion also includes nomadic 'Marauder' civilisations (non-playable), unity ambitions and new civics.





> *Distant Stars :*
> In Distant Stars players will be able to discover and unlock access to new, hidden star clusters and encounter several new anomalies, events, space entities and unique systems.





> *Megacorp :*
> New government system : Megacorporations





> *Ancient Relics :*
> Archeology





> *Federation :*
> Rework of federations

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Je considère que c'est un appel au délire aussi ou bien disons, aux rêves les plus fous.
Après le succès de Cities Skylines et le terrassement de Sim City; Paradox s'attaque à Caesar ; City builder de légende.
Je vous avais prévenu.

Plus sérieusement, de grande stratégie; style EU avec le monde antique... (l'hypothèse de Turgon en gros non?)
C'est moins triquant.

----------


## Cheshire

> Pour les Anglophones : nouvelle licence majeure depuis Crusader Kings, donc pas un petit spin off comme Sengoku ou March of the Eagles, même si bon, si les ventes ne sont pas au niveau...


 En même temps, s'ils arrêtaient leurs IPs quand les ventes ne sont pas au niveau, il n'auraient plus que Hearts of Iron maintenant  :;): 

 Après l'échec de leur jeu sur la mythologie nordique, je suppose qu'ils vont rester sur les simulations historiques ; curieux de voir quelle période ce sera.

----------


## Chataigne

Un Grandes Invasions 2  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Enfin c'est pas eux qui ont la license mais quelque chose dans le genre sur les invasions barbares !

----------


## The Number 9

La vraie question c'est est ce que HoI4 sortira bien avant.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, ça peut être pas mal de truc. Et je n'ai pas vraiment d'attente pour l'instant (un Victoria III m'aurait plu par contre).

----------


## Cheshire

> Plus sérieusement, ça peut être pas mal de truc. Et je n'ai pas vraiment d'attente pour l'instant (un Victoria III m'aurait plu par contre).


 Me semble que c'est prévu (V3) mais qu'il n'y a pas encore de date de sortie, non ?

----------


## Turgon

Si c'est un jeu de grande stratégie historique, il ne reste que l'antiquité et la période moderne ou guerre froide. Et comme la précédente tentative de guerre froide, East vs West, a été annulée, je doute que ce soit autre chose que l'antiquité. Là où ça m'intrigue c'est que tous leurs jeux de grande stratégie ont un mécanisme unique qui les caractérise : Crusader Kings, c'est la gestion dynastique, Victoria ce sont les POP, Hearts of Iron c'est la gestion en détail de la seconde guerre mondiale et Europa Universalis c'est du Risk sous stéroïdes dans la philosophie. Quel mécanisme unique ils ajouteraient dans un jeu sur l'antiquité ?

Maintenant, comme le dit Edmond Edantes, ça peut être aussi autre chose que de la grande stratégie, auquel cas ça peut être n'importe quoi. Maintenant que j'ai vu qu'ils pouvaient se lancer dans les RPG avec Runemaster je m'attend à tout.

----------


## The Number 9

> En même temps, s'ils arrêtaient leurs IPs quand les ventes ne sont pas au niveau, il n'auraient plus que Hearts of Iron maintenant 
> 
>  Après l'échec de leur jeu sur la mythologie nordique, je suppose qu'ils vont rester sur les simulations historiques ; curieux de voir quelle période ce sera.


Ils avaient annoncé avoir un Projet Augustus alors que Runemaster était encore en développement. Idem pour le East vs West (même si ils n'étaient que producteurs).

Du coup, ça peut être n'importe quoi. De la stratégie car c'est une "major IP" mais le thème... Un truc fantastique n'est pas à exclure même si ça me parait bancale.

----------


## Nelfe

> Quel mécanisme unique ils ajouteraient dans un jeu sur l'antiquité ?


Des duels à base de citations de philosophes  :Bave: .

Après l'Antiquité n'est pas une zone inexplorée pour PDX, ils ont sorti Europa Universalis : Rome il fut un temps. Si c'était une version 2 ça serait tellement bien  :Bave:

----------


## The Number 9

> Me semble que c'est prévu (V3) mais qu'il n'y a pas encore de date de sortie, non ?


Non, ils n'ont personne pour mener l'équipe de dev apparemment (ou personne de disponible, Podcat aimerait bien mais il est sur HoI 4 par exemple).

Mais ils ont aussi deux autres projets secrets en cours (encore des noms d'empereur romain parait il, histoire de troller les fans qui veulent un Rome II).

----------


## Yemmeth

> Des duels à base de citations de philosophes .


Genre ça ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh5Y_ogfo4A

Edit : Visiblement le visionnage direct n'a pas l'air de fonctionner...

----------


## Cheshire

> Si c'est un jeu de grande stratégie historique, il ne reste que l'antiquité et la période moderne ou guerre froide. Et comme la précédente tentative de guerre froide, East vs West, a été annulée, je doute que ce soit autre chose que l'antiquité.


 East vs. West c'était pas directement piloté par Paradox, après, effectivement je doute aussi qu'ils aient lancé une IP majeure sur la même période au même moment.

 Sinon, il y a potentiellement plein d'autres possibilités, même en se limitant à de l'historique : l'Histoire de la Chine (périodes des Royaumes Combattants, des Trois Royaumes, des invasions mongoles... voire tout à la fois dans un "simulateur de dynasties" bien différent de CK ?), le haut Moyen-Âge européen (constitution des royaumes issus des invasions barbares après la chute de l'empire romain ?), la 1e guerre mondiale (pas vraiment géré par Victoria, même si c'est dans la période du jeu)... Pourquoi pas la préhistoire avec des migrations de population sur l'ensemble du globe ? (bon, j'avoue, ça n'a pas l'air super tripant là comme ça) Et même l'Antiquité, c'est vaste, ça peut être les conquêtes d'Alexandre le Grand, la Grèce antique, l'empire romain (qui n'est pas couvert par EU:Rome) pour ne rester que du côté Méditerranée... Perso j'attends les hints pour faire des pronostics  :;): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Des duels à base de citations de philosophes .


 Il y a un truc du genre dans la série de jeux de stratégie Romance of the Three Kingdoms (enfin, au moins dans certains épisodes). Les héros peuvent s'affronter dans un "débat" (avec différents types d'arguments) plutôt que de se fritter avec des armes  ::P:

----------


## Jarec

Vous rêvez pour l'antiquité.

----------


## Catel

> Quel mécanisme unique ils ajouteraient dans un jeu sur l'antiquité ?


Une simulation du fonctionnement institutionnel de la République/de l'Empire plutôt qu'un basique "je suis l'Empereur je décide de tout je vais envahir la Perse" ?

----------


## Stelteck

Moi je verrais bien une sorte de crusader king adapté à la république romaine.

La conjonction conquête du monde / Civilization musclé des barbares / Gestion de sa famille romaine autour de son pater familias / magouilles politiques au sénat. 

Tu quoque me filii !!!!!

----------


## Chataigne

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...y-2015.872646/




> _Seven and Three are important numbers.
> 
> _ Enjoy the weekend!

----------


## Jarec

Si c'est un jeu sur les 3 royaumes roflrofl.

----------


## Casimir

> Moi je verrais bien une sorte de crusader king adapté à la république romaine.
> 
> La conjonction conquête du monde / Civilization musclé des barbares / Gestion de sa famille romaine autour de son pater familias / magouilles politiques au sénat. 
> 
> Tu quoque me filii !!!!!


Un truc a la Pax Romana ça serait cool ouais , ou tu gravis les échelons en politique via une partie gestion pour te voir attribuer commandement d'une armée puis d'une province et pour finir empereur au cours d'une guerre civile. Bref comme l'a dit Catel, autre chose que du dieu omniscient qui controle tout.

----------


## Stelteck

> Un truc a la Pax Romana ça serait cool ouais , ou tu gravis les échelons en politique via une partie gestion pour te voir attribuer commandement d'une armée puis d'une province et pour finir empereur au cours d'une guerre civile. Bref comme l'a dit Catel, autre chose que du dieu omniscient qui controle tout.


+1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1

----------


## KvC

> _Seven and Three are important numbers._


Les sept collines de Rome et le triumvirat ?
Ça serait pas mal un mix entre CK et EU sur une longue période, centré sur les grecs et les romains avec toutes les factions réellement jouables (histoire qu'on puisse venger Vercingétorix). D'après mes lointains souvenirs, EU Rome c'était pas trop ça mais je n'avais pas joué à l'extension.

----------


## Aramchek

Encore un projet qu'ils vont abandonner en cours de route  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

Les 7 colines / Le triumvirat, bon...  Ça me semble trop... évident. J'attends le prochain indice avant de hyper sur l'antiquité...

_"7 et 3 sont des nombres importants..."

_

----------


## Cheshire

Pareil, c'est le premier truc auquel j'ai pensé, ça semble trop direct pour un premier indice.

----------


## Goddamn

7 + 3 .... pour info ca sent bon aussi un jeu sur l'empire de Chine.
Pendant la période des royaumes combattants il y avait 7 royaumes majeures. Puis après on a bien la période des 3 royaumes.

A suivre

----------


## Fcknmagnets

7 + 3 = 10
10 / 3 = 3,33...
3,33... - 0,33... = 3

Half life 3 confirmed  ::O:

----------


## MikeFriks

Y en a qui disent que ça serait en rapport avec la fondation de Rome en 753. Franchement, un jeu sur l'Antiquité type grande stratégie, j'achète day-one. Il existait tellement de peuples différents à cette époque qu'on pourrait avoir pas mal de choix. S'ils poussent ensuite l'aspect militaire (pour les conquêtes ou le maintien de l'ordre), l'aspect politique (tribus, république ...) et l'aspect dynastique, on aura de quoi faire.

J'ai hâte d'en savoir plus.


*Par contre*, ce que j'espère sincère, c'est quoi soit libre de tracer nos voies (commerces, militaires, ...) et fonder nos colonies. Bien sûr ils peuvent implémenter les "capitales", mais j'aimerais vraiment avoir la liberté de fonder mes colonies (qui deviendront des villes au fil du temps) en choisissant des zones favorables (terres fertiles, eau ...). Je voudrais un terrain ouvert, sans fragmentation/découpe.

----------


## Groomy

> Un Grandes Invasions 2


Le rêve.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je voudrais pas vous refroidir et j'espère avoir tort mais si c'était un jeu sur l'antiquité, ils n'auraient pas parlé d'un nouvel IP mais de Rome 2, non ?

Je vois bien un 4x ou Grand Stratégie SF ou un Grand Stratégie Fantasy.

----------


## Groomy

Il y a pas que Rome dans l'antiquité.

----------


## Turgon

De ce que j'en sais, Rome était un jeu basé uniquement sur l'Empire Romain, de la même ampleur que l'étaient Sengoku ou MotE. S'ils font une nouvelle IP d'envergure, ils ne se limiteront pas à Rome si c'est sur l'antiquité et ça paraît parfaitement logique alors de considérer que ça n'est pas Rome 2 parce que c'est beaucoup plus que Rome 1.

Mais bon, trop peu d'indices. Quand j'ai lu 7 et 3 j'ai pensé au seigneur des anneaux avant les 7 collines personnellement, donc bon... Il faut attendre le prochain indice.

----------


## Da-Soth

Par contre, si c'est un jeu sur la guerre froide, j'ai hâte d'aller sur le forum de Paradox et manger mes popcorns.

----------


## Cheshire

> De ce que j'en sais, Rome était un jeu basé uniquement sur l'Empire Romain, de la même ampleur que l'étaient Sengoku ou MotE.


Même pas en fait, c'est sur la montée en puissance de Rome (qui n'est qu'une puissance parmi d'autres, ex. Carthage), ça s'arrête justement à la date de création de l'Empire romain. Bon, ce serait quand même un peu limite d'avoir une nouvelle IP couvrant l'Empire romain quand ils ont déjà une franchise qui s'appelle Rome, même si ce n'est pas exactement la même période...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Même pas en fait, c'est sur la montée en puissance de Rome (qui n'est qu'une puissance parmi d'autres, ex. Carthage), ça s'arrête justement à la date de création de l'Empire romain. Bon, ce serait quand même un peu limite d'avoir une nouvelle IP couvrant l'Empire romain quand ils ont déjà une franchise qui s'appelle Rome, même si ce n'est pas exactement la même période...


Après c'est vrai qu'il y a pas que l'Empire Romain dans l'Antiquité mais ça reste un acteur majeur et ça m'étonnerait que Paradox fasse un jeu sur les Sassanides.

Je voyais bien un Rome 2 couvrant une plus large période et donnant la possibilité de jouer plein de peuples. Malheureusement l'échec commercial de Rome va peut être les refroidir à couvrir cette période.

----------


## Casimir

Pas sur les Sassanides mais un jeu couvrant l'Egypte, l'Assyrie , les Hittites et autre civilisations de cette période ça pourrait ête vendeur également. Y'avait eu un jeu sur cette période qui était pas trop mal en plus. 

Et ouais , qu'il file de la tune a Philipe Thibault pour un Pax Romana 2 et Grandes Invasions 2 non buggé.

----------


## MikeFriks

Il ne faut pas oublier que bon nombre de personnes sont ignorantes en Histoire. Du coup, un jeu trop "précis" sur telle ou telle civilisation pourrait en rebuter. Après, je ne doute pas de la qualité de tease, de jeu et de vente de Paradox.

----------


## rafy800

:Bave: 

Un DLC pour les Celtes, un DLC pour les Orientaux, un DLC pour les Nomades, un DLC pour les Hélène   :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

> Pas sur les Sassanides mais un jeu couvrant l'Egypte, *l'Assyrie* , les *Hittites* et *autre civilisations* de cette période ça pourrait ête *vendeur* également. Y'avait eu un jeu sur cette période qui était pas trop mal en plus. 
> 
> Et ouais , qu'il file de la tune a Philipe Thibault pour un Pax Romana 2 et Grandes Invasions 2 non buggé.



 ::O:  ::O:

----------


## Turgon

> 


Pour beaucoup de gens vendeur = ce que moi j'aime bien. Maintenant, pour autant que j'aimerais un jeu dans lequel je puisse jouer Sargon d'Akkad, je sais parfaitement que ça n'est pas "vendeur".

----------


## Casimir

Les Hittites sont présent dans un film Hollywoodien a gros budget de cette année, et les chariots de guerre respire la classe. Mais oui j'extrapole pas mal.

----------


## Catel

>

----------


## Aramchek

> *Les Hittites*


...  ::): 



Désolé  ::P: h34r: 
Oh une porte.   ::siffle::

----------


## Da-Soth

> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/...20071111204427


Bah justement, des grecs, des égyptiens et des babyloniens. Franchement si Paradox sort un jeu IT sur l'antiquité c'est presque sur qu'ils ne feront pas de focus sur un peuple en particulier (ça ne sera pas un sengoku-like) et qu'ils essayeront de faire le moins clivant possible. Genre l'Europe des premières guerre puniques à la chute de l'Empire romain d'occident voir pourquoi pas commencer en -600 pour couvrir la chute de babylone et la naissance de la république de Rome.

----------


## MikeFriks

Intéressante théorie : http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...#post-19693740

----------


## Darkath

> En même temps, s'ils arrêtaient leurs IPs quand les ventes ne sont pas au niveau, il n'auraient plus que Hearts of Iron maintenant 
> 
>  Après l'échec de leur jeu sur la mythologie nordique, je suppose qu'ils vont rester sur les simulations historiques ; curieux de voir quelle période ce sera.


Avant Eu3 et surtout l'énorme succès de CK2, HOI était leur licence la plus profitable IIRC

Je mise pas sur l'antiquité parcequ'ils ont nié Rome 2 a pas mal de reprises,  après c'était peut être un troll pour masquer une nouvelle IP antiquité mais j'en doute.

----------


## Jarec

Haha tous les accrocs a l'antiquité qui voient des signes partouts que ça va être une IP sur Rome  ::trollface:: 
La déception n'en sera que plus grande.

----------


## Clad

Pour moi si c'est une license majeur, c'est forcement les invasions barbares.

Leurs 4 licenses majeurs, mises bout a bout, vont du haut moyen age a l'aube de la guerre froide. Il n'y a pas vraiment de trou au milieu (a part peut etre un petit hiatus entre la fin des guerres napoleoniennes et le debut de l'epoque victorienne, mais il y a pas matiere a caser un jeu dans cette periode).

Reste donc deux options: avant le moyen age et apres la WW2. Et comme ca ne peut pas etre un jeu sur la guerre froide...

Apres, les invasions c'est pas une periode si longue par rapport aux 700 ans de CK2. On aura peut etre un petit bout de la fin de l'antiquite aussi. Je vois bien une start date vers 200, a l'aube du declin territorial de l'empire.

Et pourquoi pas un DLC qui repoussera la timeline a la campagne de Gaule de JC.

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Sur la même période historique, Attila Total War a t-il été un succès ?

----------


## Jarec

Quand ils vont sortir une franchise Heroic-Fantasy ou SF ça va faire tout drôle  ::P:

----------


## Asimof

Ca me semble malheureusement très peu probable mais si Paradox pouvait se mettre au 4X SF ce serait fabuleux !

----------


## Groomy

Une franchise Heroic-Fantasy ils l'ont déjà fait. Les 4X SF il y en a déjà pas mal, si faut tomber la dedans faut vraiment original.

----------


## Jarec

> Ca me semble malheureusement très peu probable mais si Paradox pouvait se mettre au 4X SF ce serait fabuleux !


Ca me parait hautement probable au contraire. 
Trop prévisible l'antiquité, et ils ne le feront pas, parce qu'ils ont déjà une licence sur Rome. 
On a déjà vu qu'ils lorgnaient sur l'héroic-fantasy avec leur rpg et ils ont déjà dis que malgré l'annulation, ils garderaient ce qu'ils ont appris sur ça pour un de leur prochain jeu.

----------


## Groomy

Ils font pas des licences en fonction de la prévisibilité ou pas... Puis l'antiquité c'est pas Rome. De plus Rome c'est pas un grand jeu chez Paradox.
Enfin la SF c'est déjà bouché.

Je dis pas que ce sera l'antiquité et pas la SF mais je suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments.

----------


## Asimof

Au niveau des 4X il y en a pas mal en ce moment mais il manque à chacun un petit quelquechose et aucun ne domine le genre de la tête et des épaules. Si Paradox faisait un 4X on pourrait avoir un jeu avec une approche nouvelle, l'expérience et les moyens du studio ce qui je pense pourrait faire une sacrée bouffée d'air frais au genre.

----------


## Cheshire

> Avant Eu3 et surtout l'énorme succès de CK2, HOI était leur licence la plus profitable IIRC


Oui, c'est pour ça que je disais qu'il ne leur resterait probablement qu'HOI maintenant  :;):  Le premier EU a quand même plutôt été un succès, c'est ce qui a fait sortir Paradox de l'anonymat - mais EU2, pourtant une amélioration du 1 à tous points de vue, a été un échec commercial...

Sinon la théorie qui s'appuie sur le fait que Rome est le 3e et 7e épisode d'un jeu pas édité par Paradox (mais auquel "des employés joueraient"), euh, comment dire...

----------


## Jarec

> Ils font pas des licences en fonction de la prévisibilité ou pas... Puis l'antiquité c'est pas Rome. De plus Rome c'est pas un grand jeu chez Paradox.
> Enfin la SF c'est déjà bouché.
> 
> Je dis pas que ce sera l'antiquité et pas la SF mais je suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments.


Je parle des indices qu'ils donnent. Quand Paradox donne des indices, c'est pour troubler tout le monde, et la 3 & 7 c'est trop prévisible pour Rome. Les 7 collines, etc.
Et si désolé pour le grand public, l'antiquité c'est Rome.

----------


## Félire

Crusader kings : magicka  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Si c'est une licence historique à la CK/EU/Vicky/HoI, ça sera l'Antiquité, je ne vois aucune autre période qui ne soit pas couverte par leurs jeux - excepté EU : Rome mais bon, vu le succès du jeu... (on a quand même en 4 jeux une trame allant de 778 à 1947/8). Pour un jeu concernant la Guerre Froide, je pense qu'ils gardent plutôt cette période sous le coude pour un gros DLC pour HoI 4.

----------


## MikeFriks

Ils peuvent aussi faire un jeu à l'époque actuelle, y aurait de quoi faire avec la politique, l'économie, les guerres ... ^^

----------


## Félire

> Ils peuvent aussi faire un jeu à l'époque actuelle, y aurait de quoi faire avec la politique, l'économie, les guerres ... ^^


La fin du monde  :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

Jouer Isis  :Bave:

----------


## Azareth

Un jeu sur la mafia? (773 étant le code de la ville de chicago)  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Pour un jeu concernant la Guerre Froide, je pense qu'ils gardent plutôt cette période sous le coude pour un gros DLC pour HoI 4.


Je ne suis pas sur que la période soit adaptée aux mécaniques d'un HoI.
Et de toute façon, le développement du projet Augustus a démarré avant l'arrêt de East vs West. Ils n'allaient pas sortir deux jeux sur la même période (même si ils n'étaient "que" producteurs).

Johan avait dit fin décembre qu'actuellement ils n'avaient que des jeux de stratégie en développement (suite à l'arrêt de Runemaster). Donc en gros, il faut deviner si c'est historique ou non. Parce que si oui, je pense effectivement que ce sera Rome/Antiquité (et EU:Rome n'est pas vraiment une licence, plus un spin off).

----------


## Nelfe

> Je ne suis pas sur que la période soit adaptée aux mécaniques d'un HoI.


Beaucoup disent ça, et pourtant EvW était développé sur le moteur d'un HoI (le 2 ou 3 je ne sais plus).

----------


## Turgon

> Beaucoup disent ça, et pourtant EvW était développé sur le moteur d'un HoI (le 2 ou 3 je ne sais plus).


Ça, ce serait plus un argument dans son sens.

----------


## The Number 9

> Beaucoup disent ça, et pourtant EvW était développé sur le moteur d'un HoI (le 2 ou 3 je ne sais plus).


Déjà comme le dit Turgon, ça n'a pas vraiment fonctionné a priori.

Et aussi, ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'un DLC doit s'inscrire dans le design du jeu de base. Et je pense que le gameplay d'un jeu WW2 n'est pas vraiment transposable pour la période guerre froide. Autant je pense que des mods se lanceront là dedans (avec peut être de la réussite), autant je ne crois pas trop à de futurs DLC.
On verra après la sortie.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Sur la même période historique, Attila Total War a t-il été un succès ?


Ca reste Total War donc ils sont pas à plaindre mais on est très loin d'un Empire ou d'un MTW2.

----------


## Mikaa

En l'an 37, Caligula devient empereur de Rome, ca sent le prequel de Crusader Kings qui couvrirait l'antiquite jusqu'au haut moyen age !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Peut-être qu'au lieu d'un jeu dans l'antiquité on aura un jeu dans l'antiresté, qui sait ?









Ok, c'était nul.  ::cry::

----------


## Jarec

Nouvel indice : There will be no stabbbing of pigs
Apparemment c'était une mécanique de sacrifice sur EU: Rome, donc on s'éloigne de l'antiquité ^^

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Epoque Napoléonienne? 
J'essaye de recaser la couronne de Lauriers...

----------


## MikeFriks

Certains pensent le contraire :

_"It's a reference to pig stabbing in EU: Rome. Muslims don't eat pigs. Muslims were part of the Migration era and the fall of Rome. So of course this hint is about the Dark Ages! A new Rome game would need pig stabbing!"_

----------


## Cheshire

> Certains pensent le contraire :
> 
> _"It's a reference to pig stabbing in EU: Rome. Muslims don't eat pigs. Muslims were part of the Migration era and the fall of Rome. So of course this hint is about the Dark Ages! A new Rome game would need pig stabbing!"_


Ben justement, un jeu sur le Haut Moyen-Âge ne se passerait pas pendant l'Antiquité...

À part ça, l'indice fait évidemment penser au monde musulman, mais le lien avec 3 et 7 paraît plus ténu (il y aurait sans doute eu au moins un 5 plutôt pour les 5 piliers/5 prophètes). Du coup c'est peut-être une fausse piste ; quelque chose du côté des Amériques sinon (où il n'y avait pas de cochon avant l'arrivée des européens) ?

----------


## Jarec

Je penche de plus en plus vers l'Asie hélas  ::(:

----------


## MikeFriks

On est tous là à spéculer et si ça se trouve, aucun n'a la solution. J'ai hâte d'être début août *_* car leurs "hints" n'apporte pas grand chose en fait, sauf screener l'envie actuelle des joueurs.

----------


## Jaycie

Ils sont pas mauvais pour faire monter la hype chez leurs fans Paradox. C'est pour la GC la vraie annonce ?

----------


## MikeFriks

D'après ce que j'ai lu, en effet, ils vont annoncer ce fameux projet Augustus à la GC. Du coup, encore une semaine de hype :D.

----------


## Cheshire

> On est tous là à spéculer et si ça se trouve, aucun n'a la solution.


C'est même probable, c'est un peu le jeu de spéculer à moitié dans le vent avec trois bribes d'infos en mélangeant espoirs, biais de confirmation et hypothèses branlantes  :;):  Si quelqu'un veut savoir ce que sera le jeu, faut pas se fier aux théories qui traînent et juste attendre patiemment l'annonce officielle à la GC...

----------


## The Number 9

> Nouvel indice : There will be no stabbbing of pigs
> Apparemment c'était une mécanique de sacrifice sur EU: Rome, donc on s'éloigne de l'antiquité ^^


Justement, ce n'est pas Rome II mais une nouvelle IP. Donc qu'une mécanique de EU: Rome ne soit pas dans le jeu, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose.

Et perso, j'imagine de plus en plus qu'on aura un jeu sur l'Antiquité. Ca me déplait pas d'ailleurs, la période est sympa.
Je reconnais qu'un jeu plus SF, je serais moins hypé sur le moment (mais après tout, pourquoi pas).

----------


## MikeFriks

Paradox est surtout bon pour analyser la tendance des jeux et des demandes. Genre cities skylines après la déception de SimCity 5, ils savaient qu'il fallait y mettre toute son expérience dedans (avec CO évidemment). Du coup, vu le nombre de jeux Sci-Fi du moment (4X, exploration spatiale, cyberpunk ...), l'antiquité à l'avantage de ne pas être exploitée des masses en ce moment, si ce n'est Rome II TW.

----------


## Stelteck

Sinon ca pourrait être un peu avant rome.

Les 7 merveilles du monde antique.
Sparte / Athène / Thèbe (ca fait 3 ) !!

Bref une grande licence sur la guerre du péloponaise et les rivalités entre cités états, l'égypte, la perse....  ::P:

----------


## MikeFriks

Ils ont en effet de quoi faire pendant l'Antiquité, et pas seulement Rome. S'ils l’appelaient Rome, ça serait trop centré, du coup c'est pour cela qu'ils nous donnent des "hints" à contre-sens d'un Rome, pour éviter de nous focaliser sur ça seulement.

----------


## Turgon

Mouais, toujours aussi obscur, mais personnellement vu l'indice, j'ai tendance à croire qu'on se rapproche encore plus d'un jeu sur l'antiquité. Pas de sacrifices de porcs, pour moi ça signifie "on a pas poussé le détail de Rome jusque là", pas "on esquive l'antiquité".

Mais ils savent teaser les salops...

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Alexandre le grand.
Une bataille gagné contre des éléphants sur lesquels on a envoyé des porcs enflammés ou un truc dans le genre, me souvient plus très bien.

----------


## Stelteck

7 les collines de Rome.
3 le nombre de guerre puniques  ::): 

Pour les porcs c'est plus dur. "To stab a pig" c'est un meme internet ca veut dire se taper une grosse  ::rolleyes:: .
Le rapport est dur à trouver.

----------


## Félire

> Pour les porcs c'est plus dur. "To stab a pig" c'est un meme internet ca veut dire se taper une grosse .
> Le rapport est dur à trouver.


Une simulation des affrontements de la gamergate ?!

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ou la chute de Rome, à cause des Socialis Iustitiae Bellatoria.

----------


## MikeFriks

_Terrain truly matters in this game.
_

Je suis curieux !

----------


## The Number 9

Et dans les com du topic, ce post de Johan :




> For EvW we worked on design, interface & art to help out BL-Logic.   It is NOT a cold-war game, as East vs West was supposed to be our  cold-war game.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Un simulateur d'éleveur de cochon ? ou de boucherie/charcuterie ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> _Terrain truly matters in this game.
> _
> 
> Je suis curieux !


Genre pour traverser les Alpes avec des éléphants ?

----------


## Kesitem

> Genre pour traverser les Alpes avec des éléphants ?


Ou avec des cochons. 

3 cochons sur les 7 de départ. C'est un petit jeu de réflexion en fait.

----------


## Anonyme899

7 3 ... et on poignarde pas des cochons ----> Game of throne. 7 royaumes 3 dragons, et on poignarde des gens.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pas impossible vu le mod de CK2 et son succès.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pas impossible vu le mod de CK2 et son succès.


Je disais ça en blaguant. C'est cher, je pense, une licence GoT. Je parierai plutot pour un grandstrategy spatial.

----------


## Cheshire

La Première Guerre Mondiale pourrait bien coller.


3 pour la Triple Entente vs Triple Alliance ;7 pour les 7 principales nations européennes impliquées dans le conflit (France, RU, Allemagne, Autriche, Italie, Russie, Ottomans - d'ailleurs les 7 nations de Diplomacy, une franchise déjà adaptée par Paradox avec un succès mitigé il y a une dizaine d'années), qui pourraient être les factions jouables ;Pas de sacrifice de cochon - c'est pas Rome, quoi. Peut-être aussi une référence au fait que Paradox a toujours refusé de simuler les génocides nazis dans HOI (pas de camps de concentration, etc.), appliqué au Schweinemord, un massacre de cochons en Allemagne pendant la 1e GM qui ne serait pas implémenté dans le jeu ;Le terrain, toujours important dans un wargame, d'autant plus dans cette guerre de tranchées.

----------


## Da-Soth

Augustus >> Aout 1914
Quand les multiples belligérants se déclarent la guerre.

Qu'il est bon de spéculer !

----------


## Turgon

@Cheshire : mince, tu me mets le doute maintenant. C'est la première fois que je vois une hypothèse d'époque plus probable que l'antiquité...

----------


## Da-Soth

Je trouve son hypothèse carrément possible.

Surtout avec le 3eme indice à double tiroir. Typique de chez Paradox.

----------


## Turgon

Je ne dirais pas non à un jeu sur la première guerre mondiale, le problème c'est de le rendre intéressant, en particulier en comparaison avec HOI. Quels mécanismes de la première guerre mondiale ne seront pas une simple reprise de ceux de la seconde ?

----------


## Kouetkouette

le manque dans un jeu sur la première guerre mondiale, c'est l'absence d'un front non-européen conséquent

sinon, dans les hypothèses peu plausibles, y a la Terre du Milieu
"3 anneaux pour les rois elfes sous le ciel,
7 anneaux pour les seigneurs nains dans leurs demeures de pierre"

les terrains : pour peu que la map soit dynamique, disparition du Belleriand et et de Numenor
plus des events possibles dans les forêts de Fangorn et de Mirkwood

Augustus peut faire référence au roi dans la nouvelle " Le fermier Gilles de Ham"
Ham c'est jambon en anglais, donc lien avec les cochons...

bon, voila ma théorie est un peu aux choux... elle était déjà apparue dans le forum paradox

----------


## Cheshire

> Augustus >> Aout 1914
> Quand les multiples belligérants se déclarent la guerre.


Ah, bien vu, les canons d'août (Guns of August en VO) !




> Je ne dirais pas non à un jeu sur la première guerre mondiale, le problème c'est de le rendre intéressant, en particulier en comparaison avec HOI. Quels mécanismes de la première guerre mondiale ne seront pas une simple reprise de ceux de la seconde ?


Je ne suis pas un expert en wargames, mais je vois quand même pas mal de différences importantes - dans la 1e GM, c'était surtout une guerre de tranchées avec un front rapidement stabilisé à l'ouest (lié aussi aux armes utilisées - pas de tank avant la toute fin de la guerre, aviation balbutiante, artillerie à foison, gaz... Il y aura sans doute un gros avantage à la défense et à la fortification, bien plus que dans la 2e GM), un jeu diplomatique alors que la guerre a déjà commencé autour de l'implication de certains pays importants (Italie, Roumanie... sans parler du choix d'attaquer la Belgique neutre au début de la guerre), deux événements majeurs qui peuvent changer le cours de la guerre (la révolution russe et l'implication américaine)... Il y a bien de quoi mettre en place pas mal de mécaniques spécifiques assez différentes d'HOI.

----------


## Da-Soth

Peut être un mix entre Victoria et HoI. Avec une simulation militaire moins poussée que dans HoI et un coté économie et gestion de population plus simple que Victoria. Gérer son industrie, ses colonies, jouer la diplomatie en plus d'assurer coté effectif et armement les moyens de continuer la guerre.

Je veux dire que ce n'est peut être pas du tout un wargame 'hardcore' à la HoI.

----------


## LeLiquid

Mais un jeux ou le front ne bouge pas pendant les 3 quarts de la guerre vous pensez que ça pourrait vraiment être intéressant ? à jouer j'entend.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le coeur du jeu serait justement ailleurs. Un wargame qui se joue sur d'autres terrains que le champ de bataille, c'est couillu et innovant.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Mais un jeux ou le front ne bouge pas pendant les 3 quarts de la guerre vous pensez que ça pourrait vraiment être intéressant ? à jouer j'entend.


Le front qui ne bouge pas c'est l'ouest. A l'est ça bouge, et il y a des offensives à plus petite échelle dans le reste du monde (Palestine, Qindtao, Dardanelle).

Après il est certain qu'un WWI à la HoI ça serait pas du tout sexy.

En plus il est certain que ce type de jeu serait mort né, écrasé par son grand frere HoI.

----------


## Cheshire

> Mais un jeux ou le front ne bouge pas pendant les 3 quarts de la guerre vous pensez que ça pourrait vraiment être intéressant ? à jouer j'entend.


Comme dit Da-Soth, il y a le front est et des fronts mineurs qui bougent, mais même le front "statique" à l'ouest a un intérêt stratégique - il faut bien tenir le front, maintenir assez de troupes quand d'autres fronts pourraient bénéficier de troupes supplémentaires, la position du front avant sa stabilisation peut être très importante (atteindre Paris pour l'Allemagne représenterait une avancée majeure, idem si la France/Angleterre parvient à installer un front qui menace les régions industrielles de la Ruhr, voire de la Lorraine), il y a sûrement la possibilité d'enfoncer le front quand même en jouant bien...

La 1e GM étant nettement moins populaire et adaptée en jeux vidéos, j'avoue que ça me tenterait bien en fait, même en n'ayant jamais accroché aux HOI.

----------


## LeLiquid

Les Dardanelles, ça a bougé ? Il me semblait surtout que les anglo français se sont pointés et se sont fait fixés pendant toute la durée de la guerre.

Puis qu'on le veuille ou non, même si il y a eu des opérations périphériques, elles restent justement "périphériques" , secondaire, la guerre ne s'est pas jouer la dessus (enfin il me semble). Le cœur du jeu serait sur les 2 fronts principaux. 
Puis en Russie c'est pas surtout au début qu'on avait du mouvement ?

Je pense que ça reste très dur à rendre intéressant à jouer, tout ne peux pas forcément être "bien" adapté en jeux vidéo. Pourtant cette période est assez fascinante, mais le fait de l'aborder  dans un cadre bien plus long avec ses propres objectifs stratégiques dans Vic2 est pour moi plus pertinent. 

Après je ne demande qu’à être agréablement surpris  ::P:

----------


## Cheshire

> Les Dardanelles, ça a bougé ? Il me semblait surtout que les anglo français se sont pointés et se sont fait fixés pendant toute la durée de la guerre.


Il y a eu pas mal de choses qui se sont passées du côté de l'est de la Méditerranée/Moyen-Orient en fait - un front Ottomans-Russie du côté du Caucase avec des insurrections arméniennes (le génocide arménien, c'est en 1915-1916), des forces britanniques qui attaquent les Ottomans en Palestine et qui cherchent à déclencher des insurrections nationalistes arabes au Moyen-Orient (Lawrence d'Arabie)... On peut même imaginer la chute de l'Empire Ottoman et la création de la Turquie (historiquement juste après la 1e GM, mais pourquoi pas ?).

Un lien Wikipedia si ça t'intéresse.

----------


## Stelteck

Ce qui est intéressant, c'est que le moteur et l'IA de HOI qui justement rame à simuler le blitzkrieg, les encerclements et la guerre de mouvement ferait un formidable travail sur les fronts lourds avec les unités lentes de la première guerre mondiale.

En prime on a souvent une vue stéréotypé de la première guerre mondiale (les tranchées, le front statique, les offensives qui échouent sans rien changer), mais en fait ce fut extrêmement acharné partout dans le monde et il s'est passé beaucoup, beaucoup de choses.

----------


## Asimof

Sinon un mec a fait ca bien




> Okay, let's get some evidence up in here. Some quotes courtesy of Raph for pointing them out earlier. I'm not going for things that are 100% conclusive here, I'm going for things that have a clear interpretation if we interpret them based on good faith. That is, I'm going to ignore lines of thought in the vein of 'but if Paradox is trolling it could mean something completely different'. Not because I don't believe Paradox might be trolling, but because imo it's useless trying to think on stuff under that assumption.
> Anyways, let's go, starting with random quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Balor said: ↑Currently we are only doing GSG.
> 
> ...


Sinon l'explication de la WWI pour les indices tient vraiment pas mal la route mais j'y crois moyen car ca empieterait vraiment beaucoup sur Victoria je pense.

----------


## The Number 9

> Sinon l'explication de la WWI pour les indices tient vraiment pas mal la route mais j'y crois moyen car ca empieterait vraiment beaucoup sur Victoria je pense.


Moi c'est surtout que sortir coup sur coup HoI4 et un jeu sur la WW1, ça serait compliqué de faire exister cette nouvelle IP.
Déjà que seule, elle risquerait d'être un peu dans l'ombre de la grande franchise qu'est HoI mais alors avec une sortie dans la foulée...

----------


## Erlikhan

Le colonel Moutarde, dans la bibliothèque, avec le chandelier. C'était évident !

----------


## Turgon

> Game Director is Henrik Fåhraeus, 15 year industry veteran, lead designer behind the Crusader Kings and Hearts of Iron series.


Pourquoi pas mais... On s'en fout un peu au final.

----------


## Groomy

J'y crois pas non plus à la WWI, juste après Hoi4 et déjà dans Victoria.

Un sujet dont on a pas parlé mais pourtant très courant en wargame mais peu chez Paradox c'est la guerre civile US.

----------


## The Number 9

> Pourquoi pas mais... On s'en fout un peu au final.


Surtout que l'on savait déjà. Ils avaient annoncé ça il y a longtemps.

----------


## Bruit Bleu

> (...) déjà dans Victoria.
> Un sujet dont on a pas parlé mais pourtant très courant en wargame mais peu chez Paradox c'est la guerre civile US.


J'espère qu'il y aura un DLC pour jouer la France et sa désastreuse intervention mexicaine !  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Game Director is Henrik Fåhraeus, 15 year industry veteran, lead designer behind the Crusader Kings and Hearts of Iron series.
> 
> Pourquoi pas mais... On s'en fout un peu au final.


J'ai cherché s'il pouvait y avoir un indice caché autour d'un homonyme, mais après avoir écumé les Fåhraeus dans Wikipedia en suédois, rien trouvé d'intéressant...

----------


## sabrovitch

Fåhraeus ça ressemble à Féroé.
Il s'est passé quoi aux Féroés ? Le R-U l'a envahi après que le Danemark se soit fait envahir par l'Allemagne nazie.
Donc un jeu sur la WW2.
Oh merde ça marche pas.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je crois par contre qu'ils ont déjà battu l'équipe de France de Foot. Ca sera donc un FIFA/PES-like.

----------


## Praetor

> Je crois par contre qu'ils ont déjà battu l'équipe de France de Foot. Ca sera donc un FIFA/PES-like.


Un GSG basé sur la FIFA  :Bave:  Platini en Big Blue Blob  :Bave:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Platini en Big Blue Blob


On pourra se réjouir du réalisme du jeu.  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Fåhraeus ça ressemble à Féroé.
> Il s'est passé quoi aux Féroés ? Le R-U l'a envahi après que le Danemark se soit fait envahir par l'Allemagne nazie.
> Donc un jeu sur la WW2.
> Oh merde ça marche pas.


J'ai trouvé! l'effet fahraeus se modélise comme ça:  et c'est lié au sang : c'est donc un  GSG mathématico-médical!

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai trouvé! l'effet fahraeus se modélise comme ça: https://upload.wikimedia.org/math/d/...a0ed878505.png et c'est lié au sang : c'est donc un  GSG mathématico-médical!


Hé ben, c'est presque aussi palpitant qu'un OOB dans HoI3.

----------


## The Number 9

> _Elections and Technological Development are important parts of the game._


Cela fait penser à Rome évidemment. Mais aussi à plein d'autres périodes.

----------


## Nelfe

Si il y a des élections, ça limite en effet le champ : Rome républicaine, Grèce antique, Venise ou la Hanse... sinon époque contemporaine.

----------


## mithrandir3

Victoria 3 ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Victoria 3 ?


Nouvelle licence, donc pas de Vicky III.

----------


## Jaycie

> Victoria 3 ?


Nouvelle IP donc non.

----------


## Elntahl

> Victoria 3 ?


Bah non ! C'est une nouvelle IP.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Si il y a des élections, ça limite en effet le champ : Rome républicaine, Grèce antique, Venise ou la Hanse... sinon époque contemporaine.


ou un futur lointain va savoir. C'est impossible de deviner ce qu'ils ont en tête; 7 et 3 tout le monde voit ca comme une reference à une date ou une entité historique. Mais ce sont aussi des nombres premiers (le second et le quatrième exactement)... alors quid? Génération procédurale de quelque chose?  A moins que ce ne soit les 7 péchés/vertus et la trinité, le pape étant élu et le développement technologique un certain problème pour la papauté. Ce serait innovant  comme jeu, un grand strategy religieux où le développement technologique est non-maitrsé par le joueur directement et pose un réel problème tout en offrant de grandes possibilités de prosélytisme. Va savoir ce qu'ils ont en tête. 


Sans compter que si on parle de papauté on parle christianisme, donc à un moment de rivalité avec l'Islam, et donc gaffe aux cochons.

----------


## The Number 9

Tu veux un DLC théocratie pour CK2 en fait...  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> Tu veux un DLC théocratie pour CK2 en fait...


Moi je veux du pioupiou dans l'espace.

----------


## Jarec

Je vous le dis, époque contemporaine !

----------


## MikeFriks

> Je vous le dis, époque contemporaine !


On m'avait répondu que ce n'était pas vraiment possible. Les développeurs "risqueraient" de pencher vers telles idées ...

----------


## Asimof

Technological development me fait immédiatement penser à un 4X spatial/futuriste.
Après la partie élection n'y fait pas penser au 1er abord c'est vrai...
Sauf que si mes connaissances sont exactes je repense à un certain Master Of Orion dans lequel il était possible de gagner une victoire diplomatique en se faisant élire par les autres civilisations. Si un tel système est repris, les élections deviennent une part importante du jeux.
Donc pour moi le 4x est toujours bien dans la course (I want to believe !)

----------


## MikeFriks

Un jeu 4X bien poussé made in Paradox, je ne dirais pas non, bien que je sois un fan d'Histoire.

----------


## Turgon

Bon, ça éloigne sérieusement la possibilité d'un GSG dans un monde antique, et ça la rapproche plus d'un GSG spatial...

----------


## Stelteck

Le problème du 4X c'est que le genre est surpeuplé de production moyenne. Pour faire quelque chose se détachant du lot il faudra être créatif.

----------


## Jarec

> Bon, ça éloigne sérieusement la possibilité d'un GSG dans un monde antique, et ça la rapproche plus d'un GSG spatial...


Avec l'annonce d'un endless space 2 aujourd'hui, j'espère pour Paradox que c'est pas ça, parce que ça ferait beaucoup d'échecs en peu de temps quand même...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Le problème du 4X c'est que le genre est surpeuplé de production moyenne. Pour faire quelque chose se détachant du lot il faudra être créatif.


Aurora avec une GUI, et c'est gagné !

----------


## Nohmas

> Avec l'annonce d'un endless space 2 aujourd'hui, j'espère pour Paradox que c'est pas ça, parce que ça ferait beaucoup d'échecs en peu de temps quand même...


Amplitude et Paradox ne font pas tout à fait dans le même registre. Les Endless sont des jeux avec une DA, une ergonomie, excellentes mais ils souffrent, à mon goût, d'un game play relativement simple, notamment au niveau des combats . Au contraire, Paradox, ce sont des jeux généralement assez rebutants et complexes à prendre en main, mais d'une profondeur inégalée. 

Un Endless Space 2 me laisse un peu de marbre car je sais que ce sera très joli à regarder mais je vais très vite me lasser. Par contre, un Europa Universalis dans l'espace, là ça risque d'être le pied total.

----------


## tompalmer

On peut me dire pourquoi ce serait pas un jeu dans la timeline historique réelle ?

Perso je dirais : 

Une sorte de reboot de victoria ou de East vs West (ce qui implique qu'ils auraient changé le projet en cours de route pour sauver le projet). 
Je crois donc a un East vs West mais monté dans une nouvelle license. 
Un jeu avec donc une timeline qui ferait une suite d'HOI et pourrait aller jusqu'au monde moderne, soyons fous. 

Bon après je prends un peu mes désirs pour des réalités. Mais au moins ça rentre dans les clous des indices. (sauf peut être le 3)

Pour l'antiquité j'en doute fortement vu que ça se prête pas tellement a une expérience "grande stratégie".

----------


## tompalmer

> J'y crois pas non plus à la WWI, juste après Hoi4 et déjà dans Victoria.
> 
> Un sujet dont on a pas parlé mais pourtant très courant en wargame mais peu chez Paradox c'est la guerre civile US.


Perso je crois pas qu'ils appelleraient "license majeur" un jeu aussi restrictif, HOI étant l'exception (sauf que c'est un conflit mondial sur 12 ans de jeux donc ça passe juste)

Et la première guerre mondiale, ils n'ont jamais été très chauds quand ils en parlaient.

Pour moi une "major IP" c'est un truc qui s'insère au niveau des autres, donc qui ne chevauche aucune autre timeline. Un jeu global.

----------


## The Number 9

> Une sorte de reboot de victoria ou de East vs West (ce qui implique qu'ils auraient changé le projet en cours de route pour sauver le projet). 
> Je crois donc a un East vs West mais monté dans une nouvelle license. 
> Un jeu avec donc une timeline qui ferait une suite d'HOI et pourrait aller jusqu'au monde moderne, soyons fous. 
> 
> Bon après je prends un peu mes désirs pour des réalités. Mais au moins ça rentre dans les clous des indices. (sauf peut être le 3)


Non.

Ce Projet Augustus a débuté son développement avant que East vs West ne soit annulé. Donc ils n'allaient pas faire 2 jeux similaires.
Et comme cela a été quoté ici, Johan a clairement dit que PDS était acteur avec BL Logic pour EvW et que c'était donc leur projet pour un jeu sur la guerre froide. Du coup (et c'est aussi dans la quote), ce projet Augustus n'est PAS un jeu sur la guerre Froide.

Oui, je sais ils aiment bluffer et troll les forumers. Mais de là à mentir clairement...

----------


## tompalmer

> Si il y a des élections, ça limite en effet le champ : Rome républicaine, Grèce antique, Venise ou la Hanse... sinon époque contemporaine.





> _Elections and Technological Development are important_


Déja pour la grèce antique tu va galérer a trouver des cités qui avaient des élections, quand ce sera pas mêlé au tirage au sort.
Pour Rome ça passe mais les élections étaient truquées par un système de vote verrouillé par les riches classes, donc au final bof. Et puis le développement technologique ne colle pas. 

Une license majeure basée sur venise ou la Hanse ça le fait carrément pas, surtout que le développement technologique des cordages est certes très important mais pas sexy du tout. 

Donc ouais époque contemporaine ou guerre froide (ou alors un jeu qui part de 1973 avec le choc pétrolier ?)

Franchement y'a rien d'autre de possible.

----------


## The Number 9

> Déja pour la grèce antique tu va galérer a trouver des cités qui avaient des élections, quand ce sera pas mêlé au tirage au sort.
> Pour Rome ça passe mais les élections étaient truquées par un système de vote verrouillé par les riches classes, donc au final bof. Et puis le développement technologique ne colle pas. 
> 
> Une license majeure basée sur venise ou la Hanse ça le fait carrément pas, surtout que le développement technologique des cordages est certes très important mais pas sexy du tout. 
> 
> Donc ouais époque contemporaine ou guerre froide (ou alors un jeu qui part de 1973 avec le choc pétrolier ?)
> 
> Franchement y'a rien d'autre de possible.


Pour le coup, si c'est historique, je vois moins l'antiquité ouais. Et un jeu sur l'époque contemporaine c'est casse gueule. Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser de tout ça, j'étais à fond sur Antiquité jusque là...

----------


## tompalmer

> Non.
> 
> Ce Projet Augustus a débuté son développement avant que East vs West ne soit annulé. Donc ils n'allaient pas faire 2 jeux similaires.
> Et comme cela a été quoté ici, Johan a clairement dit que PDS était acteur avec BL Logic pour EvW et que c'était donc leur projet pour un jeu sur la guerre froide. Du coup (et c'est aussi dans la quote), ce projet Augustus n'est PAS un jeu sur la guerre Froide.
> 
> Oui, je sais ils aiment bluffer et troll les forumers. Mais de là à mentir clairement...


T'es gentil mais je sais tout ça, mais c'est pas la première fois dans le monde du jeu vidéo qu'on reprend des projets en catastrophes en les maquillant. Comme True crimes qui est devenu sleeping dogs. 

C’est bien possible qu'ils aient choppé des mécaniques de jeu de BL logic et qu'ils ont "frankensteinisé" un reboot sur la même période ou sur une période adjacente (ce qui donne un jeu contemporain vu que HOi est pris.) 
Même sans théorie du complot, il est possible que Paradox voulait que BL logic bouche le trou entre HOI et project augustus.

En plus le jeu est en dev depuis 2 à 3 ans, c'est qu'il est fastidieux (il sortira vers noel selon les nouvelles timeline)
J'imagine bien un clône de superpower, je vois pas en quoi c'est si casse gueule que ça, mais faut se faire chier a rentrer les données de l'ONU  ::P:

----------


## The Number 9

Sérieux tu le fais exprès ?




> For EvW we worked on design, interface & art to help out BL-Logic. It is NOT a cold-war game, as East vs West was supposed to be our cold-war game.


Bien sur qu'ils auraient pu reprendre EvW. Et ce ne serait même pas étonnant qu'un autre de leurs projets secrets (il y en encore 2 je crois) le soit.
Mais Johan a dit que ce n'était pas celui ci.

----------


## tompalmer

On est d'accord, je te parle d'un jeu a époque actuelle qui démarrerait en 73 (ou serait fortement inspiré par la situation géopolitique qui s'est créé cette année), c'est pas vraiment un cold war game.

----------


## The Number 9

> On est d'accord, je te parle d'un jeu a époque actuelle qui démarrerait en 73 (ou serait fortement inspiré par la situation géopolitique qui s'est créé cette année), c'est pas vraiment un cold war game.



Le 1er post, celui auquel j'ai répondu, tu parlais d'un reboot de EvW.

Le reste, comme je l'ai dit, je ne sais pas trop (tellement sur jusqu'à aujourd'hui que ce serait l'Antiquité si jeu historique).
Un jeu sur l'époque contemporaine, ça me parait quand même assez casse gueule.

----------


## Anonyme210226

7, comme le pourcentage d'approbation de Francois Hollande
3, comme le nombre de promesses tenues de Francois Hollande
Le sacrifice de cochons, subtile référence au remaniement ministériel (car Ayrault = Nantes = Bretagne = éleveurs de cochons)

Project Augustus est donc Francoa Oland demision Simulator.

----------


## tompalmer

Oui parce que j'étais pas au courant de ce que t'as quoté, je vais pas faire semblant de l'avoir su  :^_^: 
Je vois pas pourquoi ce serait casse gueule, ça reste du traitement sandbox, on aurait quelques évènements assez classes : 

Gestion de la chute du mur
Création de l'union Européenne
Crise des euromissiles / Tchernobyl
Crise Iraniène / Yougoslave /Tchetchènie ...

Et surtout la gestion du monde post 2001 : guerre contre le terrorisme, crise des monnaies, réchauffement climatique, internet, émergence de la chine, etc ... 

C'est sexy, y'a plein de thèmes qui nous touchent tous. Et pour ce qui est des événements futurs, le sandbox prendra la main.

Maintenant je suis auto hypé et s'ils annoncent autre chose je vais être déçu  ::P:

----------


## The Number 9

Déjà dans ce que tu cites :
les crises en Iran, en Tchétchénie, ... 2001 et le WTC. Et surtout, le conflit israélo-palestinien, incontournables selon moi si jeu sur la période.

Ce n'est pas que ce ne soit pas sexy, c'est que c'est hyper clivant, et très risqué de se lancer dans un tel projet.
Mahomet n'est pas représenté en portrait si tu remontes les dynastie musulmanes dans CK2. Mais ils vont faire un jeu représentant entre autre le terrorisme islamique ?

C'est déjà le bordel parfois sur le forum de Para, mais là ce sera juste un méga topic de l'actu...

----------


## tompalmer

Franchement si on peut pas représenter de manière objective (il s'agit pas de prendre partie) un conflit dans un jeu, on a fait un net recul dans la liberté d'expression. 
Après on est dans la spéculation totale, mais on peut imaginer des "zones de tensions" comme les zones de crises de victoria 2, c'est pas comme mettre un modifier "massacre de palestiniens". 

Les jeux restent des jeux, si on se met a se prendre la tête parce que 3 connards veulent pas voir du terrorisme c'est la fin de tout ... (et pourtant je suis pour masquer la tête de Mahomet)

----------


## Jarec

> *Franchement si on peut pas représenter de manière objective (il s'agit pas de prendre partie) un conflit dans un jeu, on a fait un net recul dans la liberté d'expression.* 
> Après on est dans la spéculation totale, mais on peut imaginer des "zones de tensions" comme les zones de crises de victoria 2, c'est pas comme mettre un modifier "massacre de palestiniens". 
> 
> Les jeux restent des jeux, si on se met a se prendre la tête parce que 3 connards veulent pas voir du terrorisme c'est la fin de tout ... (et pourtant je suis pour masquer la tête de Mahomet)


Bienvenue en 2015

----------


## sabrovitch

La WWI c'est Victoria. Elle est très bien modélisée dedans vu qu'on est encore dans une guerre old-school (et Victoria inclut les avions/tanks etc, c'pa pour la guerre de Crimée ou les guerres de l'Opium que y'a ça.) Un spin-off focus sur la WWI ça serait possible (et encore) mais pas une licence majeure.

Par contre je trouverais triste un jeu contemporain si y'a pas la guerre froide dedans.

----------


## Asimof

Sinon un type sur le forum Paradox a découvert que Paradox Interactive à déposé le nom "Stellaris" le 30 juin dernier... 
Soit c'est une fausse piste (lorsqu'on regarde toutes les marques déposées plusieurs n'ont jamais été utilisé par Paradox) soit on vient de trouver quelque-chose  ::P:

----------


## Aramchek

CK2 dans l'espace.  :Bave:

----------


## sabrovitch

> CK2 dans l'espace.


CK2 dans l'espace.  ::'(:

----------


## tompalmer

Mon fidèle écuyer, nono le petit robot

----------


## Jarec

Si c'est dans l'espace, prochain echec paradoxien en vue, vous pouvez quote  ::trollface::

----------


## Clad

> C'est déjà le bordel parfois sur le forum de Para, mais là ce sera juste un méga topic de l'actu...


Farpaitement. Je pense pas qu'il soit possible ou souhaitable de faire un jeu sur l'epoque contemporaire.

Deja, on manque de recul. Donc si on essayait de faire une geopolitique realiste, meme en essayant d'etre le plus precis possible, on se planterais probablement a filer des crises de fou rire aux generations d'historiens suivantes.

Ensuite, comme tu dis, essayer d'etre precis, ce serait mega clivant. Quand on voit que Assassin's Creed 1, qui se deroule au moyen age et qui est centre sur les assassins, fait absolument 0 mentions du fait que ce soit un ordre musulman qui lutte contre les croises catholiques, alors que c'est genre le coeur de la question, j'ose pas imaginer le traitement geopolitique d'un jeu contemporain.

Pour eviter d'etre trop clivant/shitstormisant, il faudrait politiquement-correctiser les evenements au point de les denaturer et de reduire a neant tout l'interet.

Quand on voit que leur jeu sur la WW2 n'a ni croix gammes, ni camps de concentration, alors que c'est pourtant facile d'etre hyper consensuel sur un jeu sur la WW2 (les nazis c'est des mechants, leur drapeau c'est le drapeau des mechants, les camps de concentration sont un crime contre l'humanite).

Ca aurait pourtant ete possible et pas si clivant d'avoir un truc du genre:

if guerre declaree and leader == Hitler then event impossible a eviter "Hitler ouvre des camps de concentration".

Modifier: camps de concentration. Diplomacy penalty: -5 par annee depuis que le modifier est actif (pour simuler le temos que mettent les autres pays a se rendre compte de l'horreur du truc) if country.GovernementType NOT fascist, -10% recherche, -10% officer growth rate, +5% IC (travail force).

Neighbour not fascist country: +5% recherche (fuite des cerveaux)

----------


## Turgon

> _This is a project we've always dreamt about doing, something all of PI have been involved in, not just the PDS developers._


Hein ? Quoi ?

----------


## Groomy

> Si c'est dans l'espace, prochain echec paradoxien en vue, vous pouvez quote


Je vois pas forcément pourquoi... Puis prochain échec ? Leur derniers jeux sont des succès, CK2 et EU4. Et qu'on me parle pas des arnaques d'Amplitude.

Au passage le jeu dans l'espace ça colle pas trop avec l'indice "Terrain truly matters in this game." Même si bon la SF reste favori, avec le fameux Stellaris.

----------


## Stelteck

> CK2 dans l'espace.


Ho oui un jeux d'empire galactique avec des familles de nobles à gérer et un contrôle limité sur l'empire en fonction de son rang !!!! Ça ça serait très sympa.

----------


## Chataigne

Mais carrement !

Un remake de emperor of the fading suns par exemple  :Bave:

----------


## Aramchek

Allez me dites pas que ça ne vous plairait pas un Grand Strategy Games inspiré de Dune ?  ::):

----------


## Jarec

> Je vois pas forcément pourquoi... Puis prochain échec ? Leur derniers jeux sont des succès, CK2 et EU4. Et qu'on me parle pas des arnaques d'Amplitude.
> 
> Au passage le jeu dans l'espace ça colle pas trop avec l'indice "Terrain truly matters in this game." Même si bon la SF reste favori, avec le fameux Stellaris.


Oui effectivement si tu prend uniquement leurs réussites, forcément il y a pas d'échecs.
EvW, Sengoku, March of The Eagles, leur RPG, ça commence à faire beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> CK2 dans l'espace.


Dune  :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

Message très intéressant sur le topic Augustus du forum Paradox.




> *Bonus hints: The Trademark lead
> PI have filed a couple of trademarks that don't correrspond to current games. Two of them, Stellaris (filed 30th of june 2015), and Coriolis, fits a space game. Coriolis is a book set in space published by PI. It's set in the same world as a table-top RPG developed by people linked to PI. They describe the world like this: "The RPG is set in a world of Byzantine intrigue, gigantic spaceships and secret remains of earlier civilizations".*


Il y a effectivement le nom reservé par Paradox de Stellaris, mais aussi Coriolis, livre publié par Paradox, dans le même univers qu'un rpg-papier développé par des proches de Paradox.
Bref 4X spatial en approche, et je le sens moyen moyen.

----------


## Anonyme899

La douche froide que ca pourrait être  :^_^:

----------


## Praetor

> Allez me dites pas que ça ne vous plairait pas un Grand Strategy Games inspiré de Dune ?


J'ai pensé à la même choses  ::):

----------


## Jarec

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/corioli...rs?___store=eu
Si vous voulez lire le début du livre ^^

----------


## Groomy

> Oui effectivement si tu prend uniquement leurs réussites, forcément il y a pas d'échecs.
> EvW, Sengoku, March of The Eagles, leur RPG, ça commence à faire beaucoup


EvW c'est pas eux, Sengoku était un petit jeu pour préparer CK2 il a rempli son rôle, le RPG ils ont essayé, annulé donc pas eu le temps d'en faire un échec, March of The Eagle c'est issu d'Ageod. 
Pour moi leur dernier échec c'est HoI3 et encore ils ont pas trop mal rattrapé le truc je pense. Ou Hearts of Iron - The Card Game à la limite même si ça restait un petit jeu.

Enfin comme The Number 9, je comprends pas ta vision négative alors que Paradox est en pleine forme. Ils éditent et développent pas mal de jeu mine de rien donc normal que tous ne réussissent pas, alors que leurs jeux phares sont des succès.

----------


## The Number 9

> Oui effectivement si tu prend uniquement leurs réussites, forcément il y a pas d'échecs.
> EvW, Sengoku, March of The Eagles, leur RPG, ça commence à faire beaucoup


MotE ou Sengoku ne sont pas des échecs plus cuisants que l'avait été EU: Rome par exemple. Je pense que Paradox peut encaisser l'échec relatif de ce genre de jeu.
Dans le même temps, il y a CK 2 et EU4 + les Cities Skylines et Pillar of Eternity. Je trouve que c'est plutôt une bonne période moi.

Le RPG que Johan voulait à tout prix, c'est leur vrai échec sur cette période ouais. Et on verra ce que donnera HoI4.
Mais pour l'instant, je ne vois pas trop en quoi "ça commence à faire beaucoup" alors qu'ils font les meilleures ventes de leur histoire.

----------


## MikeFriks

Ils tentent, c'est plutôt un point positif. Ils sont très bons pour faire des wargames historiques, on ne peut le nier.

Pour ce nouvel IP, certains craignent un jeu "spatial", d'autres sont enthousiastes :D. Ils ne pourront contenter tout le monde en tout cas. Je fais confiance à Paradox pour sortir un jeu complet et sans trop de DLC. Ils ont à l'écoute des joueurs et lisent régulièrement les forums pour sonder la communauté. 

En tout cas, ils savent mettre le doute, la surprise reste entière.

----------


## Jarec

> EvW c'est pas eux, Sengoku était un petit jeu pour préparer CK2 il a rempli son rôle, le RPG ils ont essayé, annulé donc pas eu le temps d'en faire un échec, March of The Eagle c'est issu d'Ageod. 
> Pour moi leur dernier échec c'est HoI3 et encore ils ont pas trop mal rattrapé le truc je pense. Ou Hearts of Iron - The Card Game à la limite même si ça restait un petit jeu.
> 
> Enfin comme The Number 9, je comprends pas ta vision négative alors que Paradox est en pleine forme. Ils éditent et développent pas mal de jeu mine de rien donc normal que tous ne réussissent pas, alors que leurs jeux phares sont des succès.


EvW c'est pas eux, certes mais ils ont quand même financés une grosse partie du jeu pour finir par l'annuler, comme le jeu basé sur le mod d'EUIII, comme leur RPG. Des annulations j'appelle ça des échecs personnellement. 
Après chacun son avis sur la question, mais Paradox dès qu'il sort de ses grosses licences, ça fait pas de bons jeux pour le moment, en espérant que leur jeu spatial change la donne.

----------


## acinacks

> *Bonus hints: The Trademark lead
> PI have filed a couple of trademarks that don't correrspond to current  games. Two of them, Stellaris (filed 30th of june 2015), and Coriolis,  fits a space game. Coriolis is a book set in space published by PI. It's  set in the same world as a table-top RPG developed by people linked to  PI. They describe the world like this: "The RPG is set in a world of  Byzantine intrigue, gigantic spaceships and secret remains of earlier  civilizations".*


Bon, alors Coriolis => tempêtes de sable dans Dune (les fameuses tempêtes Coriolis en rapport avec les forces du même nom), donc si basé sur un jeu de rôle papier, alors ça doit forcément être lié à Fading Suns (la suite semble le confirmer).

Edit:



> https://www.paradoxplaza.com/coriolis-the-dark-between-the-stars?___store=eu
> Si vous voulez lire le début du livre ^^


Ah oups, ça doit être ça en fait, et non Fading Suns.

----------


## Aramchek

> Un remake de emperor of the fading suns par exemple


Jeu très largement méconnu et toujours méconnu d'ailleurs j'y avais joué avec mon frère en 98 chaque planète à sa surface modélisé avec ses centres urbains et industriels aucun 4x n'a jamais fait ça.



Le jeu commence en pleine guerre civil après l’assassinat de l'empereur et nous donne le choix entre 5 maisons nobles avec leur propres caractéristiques il y aussi des factions non jouables comme l'église et une faction de commerçant, 2 races aliens et j'en oublie.



Plus de détail ici: 
http://www.leqg.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=8492





Je rêve d'un remake de ce jeu mixé avec une gestion des personnages à la CK2.  :Bave:

----------


## Praetor

> Jeu très largement méconnu et toujours méconnu d'ailleurs j'y avais joué avec mon frère en 98 chaque planète à sa surface modélisé avec ses centres urbains et industriels aucun 4x n'a jamais fait ça.
> 
> https://archive.org/download/EFSDEMO/efsdemo.jpg


Ca me rappelle Star General  :Bave:

----------


## Cheshire

> _This is a project we've always dreamt about doing, something all of PI have been involved in, not just the PDS developers._
> 
> Hein ? Quoi ?


Leurs indices sont vraiment de plus en plus inutiles  ::(:  (ou alors très cryptiques...)

À part ça j'ai beau être fan de 4X spatiaux, j'espère que ce n'est pas par là que va Paradox, à moins d'avoir des idées vraiment originales pour se démarquer de tout ce qui est sorti récemment dans le genre...

----------


## Praetor

J'ai trouvé. Vous vous rappelez qu'EU est un jeu de plateau à l'origine? Ben je viens de me souvenir qu'il existe un jeu de plateau sur une période pas encore traitée par Paradox, où le 3 et le 7 sont importants (ou plutôt le 37), où il n'y a pas de cochons et où il y a une sorte de technologie (plus ou moins, question de point de vue): La Vallée des Mammouths !

En plus ça colle bien avec le dernier indice, ils ont du faire un barbecue tous ensemble.








 ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Leurs indices sont vraiment de plus en plus inutiles  (ou alors très cryptiques...)
> 
> À part ça j'ai beau être fan de 4X spatiaux, j'espère que ce n'est pas par là que va Paradox, à moins d'avoir des idées vraiment originales pour se démarquer de tout ce qui est sorti récemment dans le genre...


Non non, plusieurs développeurs de Paradox ont déjà dis plusieurs fois qu'ils aimeraient beaucoup faire un 4x ^^

----------


## LeLiquid

> J'ai trouvé. Vous vous rappelez qu'EU est un jeu de plateau à l'origine? Ben je viens de me souvenir qu'il existe un jeu de plateau sur une période pas encore traitée par Paradox, où le 3 et le 7 sont importants (ou plutôt le 37), où il n'y a pas de cochons et où il y a une sorte de technologie (plus ou mois, question de point de vue): La Vallée des Mammouths !
> 
> En plus ça colle bien avec le dernier indice, ils ont du faire un barbecue tous ensemble.


Mon dieu, j’espère que tu n'as pas raison xD

Qu'ils fassent quelque chose sur l'antiquité, c'est ce que tout le monde veut  ::P:

----------


## Cheshire

> Mon dieu, j’espère que tu n'as pas raison xD
> 
> Qu'ils fassent quelque chose sur l'antiquité, c'est ce que tout le monde veut


Ah ben moi au contraire un jeu inspiré de la Vallée des Mammouths (un jeu où tu as autant de chances de te faire éliminer par la famine/hiver/catastrophes... que par les autres joueurs) et librement revu Paradox-style, ça me ferait grave triper  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Hein ? Quoi ?


Du bullshit marketeux "c'est notre bébé à tous blablabla on y croit beaucoup blablabla on est à donf dessus".

C'est une nouvelle IT donc la pression est là.

----------


## tompalmer

Si c'est un truc spatial : abandon thread

----------


## Anonyme210226

Putain les pisse-froid.  ::|:  C'est quoi votre problème avec le trucs spatiaux ? Tu m'étonnes que Paradox veuille sortir des trucs différents quand leur public est autant composé d'aigris qui veulent toujours le même GSG à différentes sauces.

----------


## Aramchek

Ouais ont veux des Mammouths !  ::lol::  ... Chevauchés par des romains avec des fusils laser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ouais ont veux des Mammouths !  ... Chevauchés par des romains avec des fusils laser.


 :Bave:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Putain les pisse-froid.  C'est quoi votre problème avec le trucs spatiaux ? Tu m'étonnes que Paradox veuille sortir des trucs différents quand leur public est autant composé d'aigris qui veulent toujours le même GSG à différentes sauces.


Ah perso ça me dit bien parce qu'en effet je trouve que ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas vu de vrai 4x enfin plutôt de 4x qui me plaisent et surtout avec un niveau de profondeur d'un Europa ou d'un HoI.

Endless Legend c'est sympa mais ça reste super léger.

Distant World n'est vraiment pas sexy (à mes yeux) et je trouve inutilement compliqué certains aspects du gameplay.

Par contre, le marché est plutôt saturé sur ce thème et ils ont intérêt à vraiment proposer une licence forte.

----------


## Aramchek

> Par contre, le marché est plutôt saturé sur ce thème et ils ont intérêt à vraiment proposer une licence forte.


La plupart sont des petits éditeurs et quand à la majorité des productions dernièrement ce sont des 4x qui peine à proposer autre chose que du MOO2 amélioré si paradox se lance dedans ils ont vraiment les moyens de faire quelque chose de vraiment ambitieux et différent.

----------


## Anonyme899

> La plupart sont des petits éditeurs et quand à la majorité des productions dernièrement ce sont des 4x qui peine à proposer autre chose que du MOO2 amélioré si paradox se lance dedans ils ont vraiment les moyens de faire quelque chose de vraiment ambitieux et différent.


Tous les jeux spatiaux proposant d'avoir un empire ne sont que des "civilization in space.". Limite des mods tellement la mécanique de base est la même. Aucun n'approche la grandstrategy qu'on peut avoir dans un Europa, ni la politique comme dans un CK2, ni le supply et la technologie comme dans un HoI.  Un truc entre les trois dans l'espace ce serait une grande première. Au moins depuis longtemps. Il y a bien distant worlds qui tente la chose via ses settings de partie et comme dit Da-Soth de manière polie, c'est une usine à gaz mal foutue

----------


## Groomy

DW n'est pas une usine à gaz mal foutue, c'est très bien  ::o:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tous les jeux spatiaux proposant d'avoir un empire ne sont que des "civilization in space.". Limite des mods tellement la mécanique de base est la même.


Tu as tellement raison et c'est tellement triste.

----------


## tompalmer

> Putain les pisse-froid.  C'est quoi votre problème avec le trucs spatiaux ? Tu m'étonnes que Paradox veuille sortir des trucs différents quand leur public est autant composé d'aigris qui veulent toujours le même GSG à différentes sauces.


Bah non un jeu sur la guerre froide/époque actuelle correct, y'en a pas  ::P:  

Des 4x a la cons, y'en a tout le tour du ventre.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Des 4x a la cons, y'en a tous le tour du ventre.


Oui mais est ce les meilleurs ?

Par contre j'ai du mal à coller les indices sur un 4x. Rien que les élections ? Ils vont nous coller une ONU-like spatial comme dans MoO ? Pitié non. Je veux jouer une race de prédateurs qui aspirent toutes les ressources des planètes qu'ils conquièrent.

----------


## Anonyme210226

T'as les COD Modern Warfare pour parler de l'époque actuelle  ::trollface::

----------


## Snakeshit

Un 4X par Paradox  :Bave: .

----------


## Praetor

> T'as les COD Modern Warfare pour parler de l'époque actuelle


C&C Generals  ::trollface:: 
(OK, il date)

----------


## Aramchek

> Tous les jeux spatiaux proposant d'avoir un empire ne sont que des "civilization in space.". Limite des mods tellement la mécanique de base est la même. Aucun n'approche la grandstrategy qu'on peut avoir dans un Europa, ni la politique comme dans un CK2, ni le supply et la technologie comme dans un HoI.  Un truc entre les trois dans l'espace ce serait une grande première. Au moins depuis longtemps. Il y a bien distant worlds qui tente la chose via ses settings de partie et comme dit Da-Soth de manière polie, c'est une usine à gaz mal foutue


Voila j'aurais pas mieux dit.  :;):

----------


## Stelteck

Je me souviens de vieux jeux statiaux originaux comme on en fait plus donc les mécaniques mis à jour aujourd'hui permettraient des trucs originaux bien loin de cette prosternation devant Master of Orion qui a été copié, copié, copié et copié encore.

Châtaine citait Emperor of the fading sun.

Mais je me souviens aussi de Fragile Allegeance :
https://www.gog.com/game/fragile_allegiance
Dans lequel on jouait une compagnie minière sans scrupule devant se "partager" un champs d’astéroïde de grande valeur avec d'autres aliens cupides.

----------


## MikeFriks

S'ils font un "Space game", j'espère vraiment que la gestion sera poussée, que ça soit pour les ressources ou les populations (différentes races) par exemple, et que les batailles soient vivantes, intenses et qui nécessitent une expérience dans les jeux de stratégie.

----------


## Stelteck

Personnellement, j'aimerais aussi une adaptation du modèle de combat de war in the pacific (Matrix) dans l'espace. 

Les batailles spatiales dans la lignée de MMO2, Sword of the stars, mais même distant world c'est pareil, on a l'impression de voir des combats de dreadnought du début du siècle. 
Les vaisseaux s'alignent et se tirent dessus à bout portant comme à la parade. C'est obsolète depuis 1930. Je ne comprends pas qu'on imagine la guerre dans l'espace comme ça suivant ces règles périmées. 

Il serait peut être temps d'avancer un peu.... Je ne sais pas, on pourrait faire évoluer les combats pour atteindre le niveau tactique de la seconde guerre mondiale au moins quand même. 

J'aimerais des raids de chasseurs ou de drones longues distances, des vrais porte aéronefs, des vaisseaux furtifs genre Uboat spatial larguant des missiles longues portées sans être détecté, des distances énormes ou les flottes mettraient des mois pour voyager et atteindre leur destination en autonomie, la possibilité de cacher ses flottes, ce genre de truc.

----------


## The Number 9

> Putain les pisse-froid.  C'est quoi votre problème avec le trucs spatiaux ? Tu m'étonnes que Paradox veuille sortir des trucs différents quand leur public est autant composé d'aigris qui veulent toujours le même GSG à différentes sauces.


Ce n'est pas toujours le même GSG. Par contre, c'est clairement ce qu'ils réussissent le mieux. Et on est un peu en manque de jeux sur tout ce qui se passe avant le moyen-âge.

Maintenant, je n'ai rien contre un jeu totalement différent. J'aime beaucoup les jeux Para, donc il y a des chances que cela soit encore le cas. Mais vu que je n'y connais rien (je n'ai jamais joué à un 4X), sur le papier, ça me branche moins.

----------


## Turgon

> Putain les pisse-froid.  C'est quoi votre problème avec le trucs spatiaux ? Tu m'étonnes que Paradox veuille sortir des trucs différents quand leur public est autant composé d'aigris qui veulent toujours le même GSG à différentes sauces.


J'aime pas les trucs spatiaux et je préfère largement l'antiquité. Mais c'est purement personnel. Pour te donner une idée, si c'est un truc spatial, je pense que je laisserai le soin de l'OP à quelqu'un d'autre mais en l'occurrence j'ai créé ce topic relativement tôt pour éviter que tompalmer ne nous fasse un de ces OP à la pisse dont il a le secret.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> J'aime pas les trucs spatiaux et je préfère largement l'antiquité. Mais c'est purement personnel. Pour te donner une idée, si c'est un truc spatial, je pense que je laisserai le soin de l'OP à quelqu'un d'autre mais en l'occurrence j'ai créé ce topic relativement tôt pour éviter que tompalmer ne nous fasse un de ces OP à la pisse dont il a le secret.


Dans l'hypothèse où ce soit "les romains de l'espace", quel concept l'emporterai? le côté Toge ou bien Moteur Intergalactique? (Après tout l'éditeur se nomme Paradox)
Désolé il fait 50°C dans mon coin à l'ombre et je ne suis pas sur d'avoir toute ma tête.

----------


## Darkath

> Un 4X par Paradox .


C'est toujours un Grand Strategy Game hein.

Donc si c'est dans l'espace c'est plutôt CK/EU/V2/HOI dans l'espace qu'une ressucée de 4x type MoO etc.

----------


## Turgon

> Dans l'hypothèse où ce soit "les romains de l'espace", quel concept l'emporterai? le côté Toge ou bien Moteur Intergalactique? (Après tout l'éditeur se nomme Paradox)
> Désolé il fait 50°C dans mon coin à l'ombre et je ne suis pas sur d'avoir toute ma tête.


Un empire romain dans l'espace ? Warhammer 40k ? Je reconsidérerais ma position.

----------


## Nelfe

Je doute que Paradox ait acheté la licence à GW. On l'aurait su beaucoup plus tôt sinon.

----------


## tompalmer

Moi s'y a pas d'histoire ça m’intéresse plus en* tant que jeu paradox studio*, moi j'attends qu'une chose d'un jeu paradox, c'est de la stratégie historique. 

S'ils veulent éditer des machins fictifs ok, mais bon mobiliser une équipe de devs pendant 3 ans sur un truc dont je me contrefous, bof.

ça reste un avis personnel et égoïste, j'en conviens  ::P:

----------


## Snakeshit

> C'est toujours un Grand Strategy Game hein.
> 
> Donc si c'est dans l'espace c'est plutôt CK/EU/V2/HOI dans l'espace qu'une ressucée de 4x type MoO etc.


Encore mieux  :Bave: .

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Personnellement, j'aimerais aussi une adaptation du modèle de combat de war in the pacific (Matrix) dans l'espace. 
> 
> Les batailles spatiales dans la lignée de MMO2, Sword of the stars, mais même distant world c'est pareil, on a l'impression de voir des combats de dreadnought du début du siècle. 
> Les vaisseaux s'alignent et se tirent dessus à bout portant comme à la parade. C'est obsolète depuis 1930. Je ne comprends pas qu'on imagine la guerre dans l'espace comme ça suivant ces règles périmées. 
> 
> Il serait peut être temps d'avancer un peu.... Je ne sais pas, on pourrait faire évoluer les combats pour atteindre le niveau tactique de la seconde guerre mondiale au moins quand même. 
> 
> J'aimerais des raids de chasseurs ou de drones longues distances, des vrais porte aéronefs, des vaisseaux furtifs genre Uboat spatial larguant des missiles longues portées sans être détecté, des distances énormes ou les flottes mettraient des mois pour voyager et atteindre leur destination en autonomie, la possibilité de cacher ses flottes, ce genre de truc.


C'est marrant tu fais une description parfaite du jeu Aurora.  ::P: 

Le topic qui va bien : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...ira-le-dernier

----------


## Stelteck

Le problème d'aurora est que j'ai peur que le jeux m'abime mon ordinateur. True Story.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Moi s'y a pas d'histoire ça m’intéresse plus en* tant que jeu paradox studio*, moi j'attends qu'une chose d'un jeu paradox, _c'est de la stratégie historique._







certes...

Je plaisante.  ::): 

Dans l'ordre des possibles, vu les indices sybillins, je dirai quand même la Guerre froide en top 1. Assez vieux pour devenir un sujet "historique", pas religieux, à la mode ces derniers temps, passionnant par plein d'aspects avec bien des fins "what if" différente allant de la victoire des démocraties à la victoire du communisme en passant par la fin de l'humanité. Et il peut être tout aussi passionnant de jouer un mineur affilié (ou non) à un bloc. Et tous les indices collent.



Mais des pioupious dans l'espace  :Emo:

----------


## tompalmer

Ouais mais ils ont dit que ce serait pas la guerre froide, donc ça laisse que : 
- L'époque actuelle
- La première guerre mondiale
- Un Space Opera alakon
- Ou alors ils nous font le coup du rpg comme avec Runemaster, en sortant un projet dégueulasse que personne ne réclamait du chapeau

Faites vos jeux

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ouais mais ils ont dit que ce serait pas la guerre froide, donc ça laisse que : 
> Faites vos jeux


Je ne savais pas. 


Ben un RPG dans dans la première guerre mondiale de l'espace à alakon.

----------


## Clad

Ah mais on a le droit aux speculations a la con alors ?

Donc moi je propose: Paradox deviant le sous traitant de Nintendo pour Mario Kart sur NX.

Tout concorde:

- Ce serait le septieme Mario Kart si on ne compte pas tous ceux sorti apres Mario Kart 6, et un retour aux sources avec 3 personnages jouables (Waluigi, Toad et Ms. Pac Man, les autres seront en DLC plus tard)

- Il n'y a jamais eu de mecanisme de sacrifice de cochons dans AUCUN mario kart. C'est pas une preuve ca ?

- Nouveau mecanisme d'election: le vainqueur est designe par un vote aleatoire de l'IA apres une course, sans prendre en compte qui est arrive premier ou dernier.

- Toute l'equipe est a fond dessus. Developper sur Nintendo NX a toujours ete le but ultime de Paradox depuis sa creation.

Et puis bon, ca me semble evident, il n'y a que dans un jeu de course ou le terrain est vraiment important.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je doute que Paradox ait acheté la licence à GW. On l'aurait su beaucoup plus tôt sinon.


Un wargame à l'échelle stellaire sur une croisade dans un Secteur où on pourrait jouer les différents camps.  :Bave: 

Un rêve humide.

----------


## Catel

> Un 4X par Paradox .


Ben j'espère pas.
La force de Paradox c'est justement d'avoir dépassé les vieilles limites du 4X en proposant des jeux beaucoup plus riches en semi-temps réel.

----------


## Bruit Bleu

> Ouais mais ils ont dit que ce serait pas la guerre froide, donc ça laisse que : 
> - L'époque actuelle
> - La première guerre mondiale
> - Un Space Opera alakon
> - Ou alors ils nous font le coup du rpg comme avec Runemaster, en sortant un projet dégueulasse que personne ne réclamait du chapeau
> 
> Faites vos jeux


Quand l'Antiquité a t-elle été définitivement discréditée ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Quand l'Antiquité a t-elle été définitivement discréditée ?


Avec l'indice des élections. A moins qu'ils ne fassent un focus sur les grecs ou la République romaine.

----------


## Bruit Bleu

> _Elections and Technological Development are important parts of the game._


C'est l'indice en question ? Ce ne me parait pas franchement incompatible avec l'Antique.
Je veux encore y croire.  ::):

----------


## Turgon

Sinon, Paradox tient sa conférence Gamescome le 6 août entre 20h30 et 22h00. Ça nous laisse encore 4 indices.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ben j'espère pas.
> La force de Paradox c'est justement d'avoir dépassé les vieilles limites du 4X en proposant des jeux beaucoup plus riches en semi-temps réel.


Je vais me clarifier. Un jeu spatial de GSG fait par Paradox  :Bave: .

----------


## MikeFriks

Les élections ne discréditent pas l'antiquité, ils peuvent juste parler d'un des nombreux mécanismes de leur futur jeu. 


Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que Paradox ne se mette pas au 4X tour par tour, je préfère largement le temps réel.

----------


## Illusive Man

> Tout ce que j'espère, c'est que Paradox ne se mette pas au 4X tour par tour, je préfère largement le temps réel.

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est l'indice en question ? Ce ne me parait pas franchement incompatible avec l'Antique.
> Je veux encore y croire.


Bah dans un ost écrit plus haut je dis pourquoi ça l'est. Les élections n'ont jamais été importantes dans l'antiquité, et puis la technologie encore moins.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Les élections ne discréditent pas l'antiquité, ils peuvent juste parler d'un des nombreux mécanismes de leur futur jeu.


_
"important parts"_

Par exemple pour EU, ils n'avaient pas mis en avant les Républiques.

Après bien sur tout reste ouvert et ça reste des devinettes amusantes mais ça me parait quand même mal barré pour l'Antiquité.

----------


## Félire

> La force de Paradox c'est justement d'avoir dépassé les vieilles limites du 4X en proposant des jeux beaucoup plus riches en semi-temps réel.


Tout à fait, mais c'est même terrible les jeux sont tellement riches que tu peux passer une centaine d'heure facile dessus sans te lasser.

----------


## Da-Soth

> et puis la technologie encore moins.


Bof, ya moyen de faire des trucs avec un arbre techno pendant l'Antiquité.

Genre :
Piste, Chemin, Route, Route Pavée.

Fourrures, Cuir, Plastron, Mail.

etc...

Par contre, des élections pendant l'Antiquité, c'est plus rare.

----------


## sabrovitch

Y'a un mec qui a sorti, pour rester dans l'hypothèse spatiale, que ça pouvait être du Asimov avec les 3 lois de la robotique et les 7 livres de Fondation.

----------


## Jarec

> Y'a un mec qui a sorti, pour rester dans l'hypothèse spatiale, que ça pouvait être du Asimov avec les 3 lois de la robotique et les 7 livres de Fondation.


Non mais avec le nom déposé par Paradox + l'indice sur ce que rêve de faire les dev de paradox, c'est sur que c'est de la SF ^^

----------


## Nelfe

> Y'a un mec qui a sorti, pour rester dans l'hypothèse spatiale, que ça pouvait être du Asimov avec les 3 lois de la robotique et les 7 livres de Fondation.


Si c'est un jeu sur Fondation, je deviens la pire pute de PDS, je précommande direct l'ultimate premium collector edition.

----------


## tompalmer

> Bof, ya moyen de faire des trucs avec un arbre techno pendant l'Antiquité.
> 
> Genre :
> Piste, Chemin, Route, Route Pavée.
> 
> Fourrures, Cuir, Plastron, Mail.
> 
> etc...
> 
> Par contre, des élections pendant l'Antiquité, c'est plus rare.


Bien sur que y'a eu du progrès technologique a cette époque, mais pas des masses non plus. Surtout qu'a la première difficulté, ces gens regardaient dans le passé systématiquement.

Donc de là a dire que c'est important faut avoir des bollox pour le dire sans perdre une dent.

----------


## MikeFriks

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...t-2015.874486/

Ils ont carrément posté une image.

----------


## Félire

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...t-2015.874486/
> 
> Ils ont carrément posté une image.


Zut faut être inscrit sur leur forum pour la voir ?

----------


## MikeFriks

Normalement non, si tu la vois à moitié, c'est normal, c'est fait exprès  ::P: .

----------


## LeLiquid

Et si on la voit même pas à moitié ? xD

----------


## MikeFriks

Vous voyez quand même les différents commentaires ou vous n'avez pas accès aux topics ? Sinon faut s'inscrire je pense.

----------


## Félire

> Et si on la voit même pas à moitié ? xD





La voilà.
Un mec noir et bien coiffé.

----------


## Stelteck

La photo sur un lien plus direct :



L’interprétation est chaude quelle bande d'enflure.

Edit : Grilled.

Hum on dirait que la perspective antique s'éloigne la coiffure a l'air un peu moderne.

----------


## Darkath

C'est barack obama !

Je parie que jeu sera appelé New World Order et sera situé après la chute du mur  ::trollface::

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> _Elections and Technological Development are important parts of the game._


Democracy 4

----------


## MikeFriks

Encore 3 jours à tenir, ça va passer vite et on aura notre réponse !  :Bave:

----------


## Félire

> Hum on dirait que la perspective antique s'éloigne la coiffure a l'air un peu moderne.


Ça peut être un jeu de fantasy ou futuriste.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Bien sur que y'a eu du progrès technologique a cette époque, mais pas des masses non plus. Surtout qu'a la première difficulté, ces gens regardaient dans le passé systématiquement.
> 
> Donc de là a dire que c'est important faut avoir des bollox pour le dire sans perdre une dent.


J'imagine: ça y est ! , je vais pouvoir débloquer la construction de latrines.
ça de la gueule...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ça peut être un jeu de fantasy.


La coupe me parait un peu trop moderne.

----------


## Cheshire

La trame avec les lignes bleuâtres font énormément penser à une image sur un écran in-game ou une image holographique.

Vu tout ce qu'on sait jusqu'à maintenant, le GSG futuriste paraît vraiment le plus probable.

----------


## Da-Soth

> le GSG futuriste paraît vraiment le plus probable.


Oui, dans le fond, on dirait un immeuble.

----------


## LeLiquid

Ils vont pas nous faire notre Rome 2 les salauds..

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ils vont pas nous faire notre Rome 2 les salauds..


Pour Rome 2, c'était mort depuis le départ en nous disant que c'était une nouvelle franchise.

----------


## tompalmer

Fuck this !

Faut surtout voir le fond, qui ne nous apprend pas grand chose. 
Y'en a qui disent que c'est un hologramme



En plus les devs ont dit sur le topic qu'ils se poilaient a mort devant les spéculations, 
je me demande s'ils vont rire quand leur saloperie spatiale se vendra pas et qu'ils vont tous se faire licencier.

----------


## Da-Soth

> je me demande s'ils vont rire quand leur saloperie spatiale se vendra pas et qu'ils vont tous se faire licencier.


Mauvais joueur !

Puis bon on est pas obligé d'être hypnotisé par toutes les licences Paradox. Victoria et CK me laissent froid mais ils n'ont pas besoin de moi pour que CK se vendent.

Et je pense justement que EU, CK et HoI se vendent assez bien pour qu'ils prennent le risque de se lancer dans une nouvelle licence.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'en a qui disent que c'est un hologramme


Je ne vois même pas ce qui peut leur faire dire ça. Enfin bon, c'est vrai que les spéculations sur le forum Paradox sont assez drôles. Surtout quand la plupart croyait dur comme fer qu'il s'agissait de Rome 2.

----------


## Cheshire

> Je ne vois même pas ce qui peut leur faire dire ça.


Les petites lignes bleues à gauche.

----------


## MikeFriks

En fait, quand on regarde l'image sur le forum, on peut voir des sortes de traits horizontaux, comme si ça venait d'une télévision ou d'un écran. Je ne saurais décrire ça et si c'est fait exprès.

----------


## Da-Soth

> comme si ça venait d'une télévision ou d'un écran.


Oui je trouve ça plus probable. Quoi que pour moi, le truc bleu à gauche ressemble aux vitres d'un immeuble high tech, à droite un ciel bleu et les lignes bleus qui débordent à la mauvaise résolution de leur image.

Mais j'aime bien l'idée de l'écran.

----------


## Turgon

Aujourd'hui nous enterrons définitivement l'Antiquité au profit du futurisme. Advienne que pourra.

----------


## Anonyme899

> La photo sur un lien plus direct :
> 
> http://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.com...teaseraug3.png
> 
> L’interprétation est chaude quelle bande d'enflure.
> 
> Edit : Grilled.
> 
> Hum on dirait que la perspective antique s'éloigne la coiffure a l'air un peu moderne.


La seule vraie interprétation c'est qu'il y au moins un personnage. Et qu'il est noir XD.

Edit: pourquoi pas un pharaon nubien. Ou bien un jeu sur la musique des années 70 jusqu'à aujourd'hui...  ::XD::

----------


## Da-Soth

> un jeu sur la musique des années 70 jusqu'à aujourd'hui...


Il aurait forcément une coupe afro.  ::): 

Après wé faut pas se focaliser sur le futur, derrière on peut imaginer une sorte de monolithe.

----------


## tompalmer

*Il y a bien longtemps,* dans une galaxie lointaine très lointaine ....

----------


## Da-Soth

> *Il y a bien longtemps,* dans une galaxie lointaine très lointaine ....


Impossible, il n'y a qu'un seul noir et il s'appelle Lando Calrissian.

----------


## Illusive Man

Il y a peut-être des informations cachées dans cette photo  ::P:

----------


## Casimir

L'image me fait beaucoup penser a Dune, pas le jeu de stratégie mais le jeu d'aventure/gestion de chez Cryo qui était vachement bien. Je crois que les personnages avaient le même profil.

----------


## sabrovitch

Et merde.
J'espère que c'est tous les mecs du fond de Paradox avec Johann qui font ce projet de space game du coup. Si c'est pas une licence connue j'ai très peu d'espoir sur le jeu.

----------


## Cheshire

Moi c'est aux leaders d'Alpha Centauri que ça me fait penser maintenant qu'on parle de jeu futuriste. Il y avait une "trame" d'écran un peu similaire sur les portraits.

----------


## erynnie

Je sens bien le coup de Fondation moi soudainement  ::wub::

----------


## Jarec

Et voila, comme prévu j'avais raison.
So usual  :B):

----------


## tompalmer

Ce "Stellaris" va se viander sévère, mark my words.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il faudrait pouvoir marquer en favori certains posts sur le forum, parce que les prédictions foireuses, c'est toujours savoureux à ressortir au moment opportun.

----------


## Jarec

> Il faudrait pouvoir marquer en favori certains posts sur le forum, parce que les prédictions foireuses, c'est toujours savoureux à ressortir au moment opportun.


Pas de soucis, tu peux déjà garder en mémoire mon message qui disait que ça serait héroic-fantasy ou spatial, et que ça sera un échec !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Non mais d'un autre côté je suis aussi en faveur du droit à l'oubli, après tout certaines personnes ont cru en Takedown Red Sabre, et méritent qu'on les laisse tranquille, la perte d'amour-propre a été suffisamment forte pour ne pas devoir ajouter l'opprobre populaire.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ce "Stellaris" va se viander sévère, mark my words.


ou pas ... suffit de savoir jouer avec le graphisme:

----------


## Groomy

Zetes lourd avec vos échecs alors qu'on a pas vu le jeu...

----------


## MikeFriks

> Zetes lourd avec vos échecs alors qu'on a pas vu le jeu...


+10^42
On ne sait même pas quel jeu ils vont nous pondre, perso j'attends patiemment le 6 août.

----------


## Jarec

> Zetes lourd avec vos échecs alors qu'on a pas vu le jeu...


Désolé de pas être un suceur de Paradox  ::O:

----------


## The Number 9

> Désolé de pas être un suceur de Paradox



 :^_^: 

T'es quand même un phénomène toi.

----------


## Praetor

Y en a qui prennent de la bonne sur ce topic  :^_^: 

J'attends de voir. S'ils nous font un "Star Trek" en GSG, "Birth of the Federation" ou un truc du genre, why not? Bon, s'ils avaient la licence ça se saurait, mais ils peuvent s'en inspirer fortement  ::P:

----------


## Gigax

> Désolé de pas être un suceur de Paradox


Y'a un monde entre les deux, mais bon...

----------


## MikeFriks

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...t-2015.874635/


_"Leader characters play an important role in the game."_

----------


## Nelfe

Leader, élections, y'a quand même pas mal de hints qui tirent vers un jeu moderne ou futuriste.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Non mais d'un autre côté je suis aussi en faveur du droit à l'oubli, après tout certaines personnes ont cru en Takedown Red Sabre, et méritent qu'on les laisse tranquille, la perte d'amour-propre a été suffisamment forte pour ne pas devoir ajouter l'opprobre populaire.


C'est con, ma signature est déjà remplie  :^_^:

----------


## Nohmas

> Leader, élections, y'a quand même pas mal de hints qui tirent vers un jeu moderne ou futuriste.


C'est vrai qu'entre Hollande / Obama / Merkel et Xersès / Thémistocle / Alexandre le Grand / Jules César, on se demande bien quels peuvent être les leaders les plus intéressants à jouer dans un jeu de stratégie  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Et merde.
> J'espère que c'est tous les mecs du fond de Paradox avec Johann qui font ce projet de space game du coup. Si c'est pas une licence connue j'ai très peu d'espoir sur le jeu.


Non ce sont les bons qui ont fait CK2 et V2 (enfin en tout cas c'est le cas pour le lead Doomdark)  ::trollface::

----------


## The Number 9

Les mecs du fond avec Johan, c'était pour le RPG.

----------


## Illusive Man

> C'est vrai qu'entre Hollande / Obama / Merkel et Xersès / Thémistocle / Alexandre le Grand / Jules César, on se demande bien quels peuvent être les leaders les plus intéressants à jouer dans un jeu de stratégie


Putain entre jouer un grand conquérant et un fromage venant des pays bas, je prends le fromage. Attendez, aucun jeu permet de jouer avec un fromage !  ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

> Les mecs du fond avec Johan, c'était pour le RPG.


Ouais, et ils ont été dispatché dans diverses équipes maintenant.

----------


## Jarec

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...t-2015.874635/
> 
> 
> _"Leader characters play an important role in the game."_


La personne qui a poster le screen des dirigeants d'alpha centaury était en plein dans le mille je pense  ::o: 
4x a la alpha centaury ? Avec des dirigeants différents avec certains bonus ?

----------


## MikeFriks

Tout ce que j'espère, c'est qu'ils conservent le temps réel, et qu'ils ne fasse pas une map à la Civilization, délimitée par des hexagones. Si ça venait à se faire, il est clair que je ne l'achèterais pas.

----------


## Turgon

Je doute qu'ils fassent ça. Maintenant si c'est un jeu futuriste/moderne avec des élections et des leaders, qu'est-ce qu'ils vont y apporter ?

----------


## Darkath

> Je doute qu'ils fassent ça. Maintenant si c'est un jeu futuriste/moderne avec des élections et des leaders, qu'est-ce qu'ils vont y apporter ?


Des élections, et des leaders ?

----------


## Turgon

Mais quoi comme leaders et comme élections ? Des stats tirées au pif comme dans EUIV ? Ça n'a aucun intérêt. Et ça influera sur quoi ?

----------


## tompalmer

Ils pourraient créer un univers fictif a la starcraft

----------


## sabrovitch

Bon c'est simple. Si c'est Fondation je les embrasse.
Sinon bouh.

----------


## Praetor

> Ils pourraient créer un univers fictif a la starcraft


Non, il vont faire un jeu dans l'espace avec uniquement de la science sans fiction  ::P:

----------


## sabrovitch

> Non, il vont faire un jeu dans l'espace avec uniquement de la science sans fiction


Station Myr : le GSG.

----------


## Turgon

Bon, après demain on saura. Et je pourrai passer le topic à quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Non ce sont les bons qui ont fait CK2 et V2 (enfin en tout cas c'est le cas pour le lead Doomdark)


Je sais pas si c'est rassurant ou pas en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Bon c'est simple. Si c'est Fondation je les embrasse.
> Sinon bouh.


C'est libre de droits? S'ils les avaient acheté on l'aurait su.

----------


## Jarec

> Bon c'est simple. Si c'est Fondation je les embrasse.
> Sinon bouh.


Ca sera pas fondation, ils ont pas les droits.
Leur jeu sera basé sur le bouquin de science fiction édité par Paradox Interactiv

----------


## tompalmer

Je sais pas si c'est compatible avec le terme "new IP", ça peut vouloir dire nouvelle license pour eux, mais nouvelle license tout court.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Ca sera pas fondation, ils ont pas les droits.
> Leur jeu sera basé sur le bouquin de science fiction édité par Paradox Interactiv


Je sais que ça sera pas un truc bien hein. C'est bien ce qui me désespère.
Bon après si c'est inspiré ou chai pas quoi pourquoi pas. Tant que c'est pas l'univers générique de SF 101 "Aliens, humains et insectes/arachnides de l'espace."

----------


## Snakeshit

Déjà si on a que des humains c'est un bon point. Enfin les extraterrestres n'empêchent en rien un bon univers mais faut une bonne maîtrise.

----------


## MikeFriks

Les aliens seront en DLC, car ils apporteront de nouveaux mécanismes de gameplay.


#mauvaiselangue

----------


## sabrovitch

> Déjà si on a que des humains c'est un bon point. Enfin les extraterrestres n'empêchent en rien un bon univers mais faut une bonne maîtrise.


Des extraterrestres oui, mais que ça soit caché/dur à trouver/etc...
Ou à la 40K  ::P:

----------


## Snakeshit

Non mais souvent les extraterrestres sont des humains d'une couleur différente, ça sert à rien.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Non mais souvent les extraterrestres sont des humains d'une couleur différente, ça sert à rien.


Ou pire, des hommes-chiens, des hommes-canards ou des hommes-gastéropodes.

----------


## tompalmer

Une planète avec que des chevaux, une autre avec des furets, et la dernière avec que des insectes

----------


## sabrovitch

> Une planète avec que des chevaux, une autre avec des furets, et la dernière avec que des insectes


South Park : GSG ?

----------


## Illusive Man

> Une planète avec que des chevaux, une autre avec des furets, et la dernière avec que des insectes


On a dit futuriste, pourquoi tu retourne au moyen age ?  :^_^:

----------


## Whysy

Nouvel indice : "_I have seen things you people wouldnt believe.._"

Extrait de Blade Runner, la SF se confirme un peu plus je pense  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Surtout quand on prend l'extrait complet.

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. [laughs] Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like [coughs] tears in rain. Time to die."

----------


## Da-Soth

> Surtout quand on prend l'extrait complet.
> 
> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. [laughs] Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like [coughs] tears in rain. Time to die."


C'est tellement beau la complainte du Replicant.  :Emo: 

Pour moi c'est une sacré référence. Ok c'est Day One.

Bon après on note la présence de Orion. En prenant en compte l'indice sur les élections, j'ai peur d'un remake de MoO.

J'espère que ça sera un Grand Strategy à la Paradox et non d'une énième resucée de MoO.

----------


## MikeFriks

Je suis curieux et j'ai hâte d'être sur le stream demain soir. S'ils font un jeu futuriste, j'espère qu'ils resteront assez "réaliste/logique".

----------


## Whysy

Ça peut être sur terre dans un univers dystopique, ça me plairait bien !

----------


## Darkath

> J'espère que ça sera un Grand Strategy à la Paradox et non d'une énième resucée de MoO.


Ils ont toujours dit que Augustus était un GSG.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ils ont toujours dit que Augustus était un GSG.


Amen

----------


## tompalmer

Snif, salauds, vandales.

----------


## Jaycie

Ce sera intéressant de voir comment ils appliquent le GSG sur de la SF

----------


## Darkath

Un concept que je kifferais grave ce serait un jeu ou chaque joueur joue une corporation façon Weyland-Yutani dans Aliens au début d'un age d'or de la colonisation spatiale. Ou l'humanité commence a atteindre les systeme solaire environnant et mettre en place des colonies, et qui évoluent au fil du temps avant de devenir mature et finir le tout dans un grand space opera 2000 ans plus tard.

Mais faudrait suffisament de détail sur chaque planète pour que ce soit vraiment intéressant, pas un truc a la endless space/Moo etc. par contre chaud de représenter ça en 3D.

----------


## MikeFriks

Ouep, ça pourrait être pas mal.

M'enfin rien n'est sûr pour un jeu spatial/futuriste  :^_^:  le paratroll laisse planer le doute.

----------


## Da-Soth

> chaque joueur joue une corporation façon Weyland-Yutani


J'ai l'impression qu'on va plutot jouer des sortes de fédérations où le leader sera élu et qui aura des caracts qui influeront sur la gestion de l'Empire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le paratroll laisse planer le doute.


On est quand même dans l'ordre de 90% de chance que ce soit SF.

----------


## tompalmer

Je pense perso qu'ils vont essayer de retomber sur leurs pieds en pretextant que c'est notre futur a nous. Du coup y'a une background story.

----------


## Stelteck

Europe Universalis 2225 / Heart of Titanium / Space Crusaders Emperors  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tompalmer

Mais du coup ça peut rappeller Starcraft, avec des terriens qui gardent leurs caractéristiques (accents, nationalités)

----------


## Da-Soth

Oui je pense aussi que ce sera notre futur probable avec la Fédération du Monde Libre, le Consortium Ruskov, l'Alliance Africania, la Ruche Sino-Collectiviste, etc...

----------


## Darkath

Avec le black dans le role de l'esclave/mineur/constructeur  ::trollface::

----------


## Groomy

Faire un jeu de SF sans race alien c'est vraiment la lose.

----------


## Darkath

> Faire un jeu de SF sans race alien c'est vraiment la lose.


Genre Beyond Earth  :haha:

----------


## Praetor

> Avec le black dans le role de l'esclave/mineur/constructeur


Chef de la Police. Ou maire si le chef de la police est un personnage principal (donc blanc). C'est la base de toute oeuvre de fiction politiquement correcte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faire un jeu de SF sans race alien c'est vraiment la lose.


Battlestar Galactica en GSG  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Genre Beyond Earth


Pitié.  :Emo:

----------


## Nohmas

> Faire un jeu de SF sans race alien c'est vraiment la lose.


Un truc inspiré du cycle Honor Harrington me botterait particulièrement, surtout s'ils arrivent à retranscrire les combats spatiaux bien putassiers.

----------


## Bronski

> Un truc inspiré du cycle Honor Harrington me botterait particulièrement, surtout s'ils arrivent à retranscrire les combats spatiaux bien putassiers.




Tu remplaces les bateaux par des engins spaciaux.  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai l'impression qu'on va plutot jouer des sortes de fédérations où le leader sera élu et qui aura des caracts qui influeront sur la gestion de l'Empire.


Bah ce ferait une différence plus marquée avec les autres titres justement, de jouer des corporations plutôt que des empires/blobs sans originalité (genre comme tu dis "la Fédération du Monde Libre, le Consortium Ruskov, l'Alliance Africania, la Ruche Sino-Collectiviste, etc..." .. c'est un peu chiant)

----------


## tompalmer

Jouer des entreprises c'est quand même plus de la "grand strategy", où alors c'est vraiment des entreprises qui se sont transformé en états.

----------


## Darkath

Bah des megacorporations multiplanétaires.

De la SF quoi, c'est un truc récurrent dans les univers type blade runner, aliens etc..

----------


## LaVaBo

> Jouer des entreprises c'est quand même plus de la "grand strategy", où alors c'est vraiment des entreprises qui se sont transformé en états.


Par contre pour jouer des corporations dans un RTS, où il faut faire plus de fric que les autres en minant des ressources, il y a Offworld Trading Company.

----------


## Darkath

> Par contre pour jouer des corporations dans un RTS, où il faut faire plus de fric que les autres en minant des ressources, il y a Offworld Trading Company.


Ouais mais il a l'air chiant et peu profond. Et t'es limité a une planète.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouais mais il a l'air chiant et peu profond. Et t'es limité a une planète.


Il est pas mal du tout en multi parce que ce jeu revient à théoriser le RTS et à jouer à son essence pure.
Un peu limité, et bien pourri en campagne, mais il a vraiment un petit quelque chose d'intéressant.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bah ce ferait une différence plus marquée avec les autres titres justement


Ah oui carrément, ça serait même sympa. Mais je pense qu'on sera déçu sur le sujet. A moins qu'il décide d'élire les PDG via les conseils d'administration.

Un truc à la Mutant Chronicles.  :Bave: 

http://io9.com/classic-90s-rpg-mutan...edi-1530628987

Bon même si les mega-corpo rappellent pas mal les Etats (Mishima : Japon, Capitol : USA, Bahaus : Allemagne).

----------


## sabrovitch

Ca fait une plombe que je m'étais dit que ça serait génial un jeu où tu joues une megacorp à la cyberpunk.
Ptête du Shadowrun avec possibilité de jouer un dragon chef de multinationale allemande ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sabrovitch

Bon Stellaris confirmé. J'avais encore un peu espoir que ça soit pas un truc naze  :tired:

----------


## Jarec

> Bon Stellaris confirmé. J'avais encore un peu espoir que ça soit pas un truc naze


Ca fait 5 pages que je le dis.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Ca fait 5 pages que je le dis.


Et ça fait 12 pages que tout le monde pense que ça va être un jeu sur l'espace.
Ca empêche pas qu'on peut espérer se tromper et que ça soit autre chose.

----------


## Da-Soth

Ahahaha Steam a merdé.

----------


## MikeFriks

Mais c'est quoi "Stellaris" ? Je l'ai vu pas mal de fois ce nom, sans savoir ce que c'était exactement.

lol on répond à ma question, merci :D .


Bon du coup, je suis encore plus curieux d'en savoir plus sur ce jeu. Vont-ils se démarquer de tous les jeux qu'il y a actuellement sur l'espace.

----------


## Da-Soth

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vont-ils se démarquer de tous les jeux qu'il y a actuellement sur l'espace.


Ils vont les déchirer.  :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

> Et ça fait 12 pages que tout le monde pense que ça va être un jeu sur l'espace.
> Ca empêche pas qu'on peut espérer se tromper et que ça soit autre chose.


Bien sur oui. Tout le monde partait sur un jeu antique, et j'ai été le premier a sortir les sources sur le roman édité par Paradox, donc bon. 
Mais si tu veux, tout le monde pensait que ca allait sur l'espace  :;):

----------


## MikeFriks

On peut entrapercevoir quelques images du coup sur le screen, on voit une planète avec un tableau à droite (un peu comme EUIV ou CKII), et un "pâté" au milieu avec 4 choix semble-t-il.

----------


## tompalmer

Bon il reste des projets secrets avec des noms d'empereurs romains ?

----------


## Vladivostok

Les screens : http://imgur.com/a/wAJgu

 :;):

----------


## Jarec

> Bon il reste des projets secrets avec des noms d'empereurs romains ?


Il reste deux projets non dévoilés dont un qui est Vic 3, ça a été sous entendu par Johann et d'autres devs

----------


## tompalmer

Je m'ennuie rien qu'en mattant les screens  :Emo:  

En tous cas je suis pas hypé, donc le jeu a intérêt a être cool.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il reste deux projets non dévoilés dont un qui est Vic 3, ça a été sous entendu par Johann et d'autres devs


Oui on s'en doute, victoria 3 et un jeu (post?) guerre froide ce serait le top.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Les screens : http://imgur.com/a/wAJgu


On voit des extra-terrestres.

----------


## tompalmer

> On voit des extra-terrestres.


Les années sont dans les 2200, ce qui confirme le "futurisme".  Mais ça fait un peu tôt je trouve. 
On voit aussi du combat en temps réel, a moins que ce soit un écran de chargement.

----------


## Da-Soth

> a moins que ce soit un écran de chargement.


Tu as des barres de vie au dessus des vaisseaux (ce que j'ai toujours trouvé complétement con) sur le screen Withyr System. A moins que ce soit leurs boucliers.

----------


## MikeFriks

Mouais, les screens ne me donnent pas trop envie, ça ressemble aux autres jeux du genre. Je jugerai demain pendant le live, pas avec les images qu'on a.

----------


## Jarec

Moi au contraire la direction artistique de ce que je vois dans les screens me plaisent...

----------


## Da-Soth

On va assister au match Amplitude vs Paradox.  :Bave:

----------


## tompalmer

16 février 2016 donc, on est bien dans les nouvelles timeline de paradox

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'espère qu'on aura des mécaniques de jeu plus originales que la DA. Elle est pas mal et bien soignée, mais pas du tout originale.

----------


## Darkath

Ca a l'air chiant et non inspiré.

----------


## Aramchek

ça l'air classique trop classique  ::(:

----------


## tompalmer

Bon bah reste plus qu'a faire un OP en forme de pierre tombale et on se casse tous  ::trollface::

----------


## sabrovitch

Dans la guerre des jeux spatiaux, y'a The Good (Endless Space), the Bad (Stellaris) and the Ugly (Distant Worlds.)

----------


## Vladivostok

Au moins ils prennent des risques et rien que pour ça j'ai envie de leur laisser le bénéfice du doute même si je rejoint l'avis sur la DA pas très inspiré.

----------


## Aramchek

Bon mon premier commentaire des images est pessimiste mais j'attends quand même d'en voir plus demain à 20h30 pour la conférence.   ::):

----------


## Vladivostok

> Dans la guerre des jeux spatiaux, y'a The Good (Endless Space), the Bad (Stellaris) and the Ugly (Distant Worlds.)


Même si on sort de ta référence, y'a également le môme qu'on préfère cacher à ses amis... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Galactic Civilizations III

  ::trollface::

----------


## Aramchek

> Même si on sort de ta référence, y'a également le môme qu'on préfère cacher à ses amis... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Galactic Civilizations III


Et celui dont on ne prononce pas le nom ... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sword of the stars 2

  ::ninja::

----------


## MikeFriks

24h tout rond avant le live, trop long à attendre ! Les images nous laissent un goût mitigé mais ne laisse rien transparaître du gameplay. J'ai confiance en Paradox pour nous donner quelque chose de sympa et riche (surtout qu'ils se sont probablement inspirés d'Eve Online).

----------


## Da-Soth

Bah perso, en face, à part Distant World, je ne connais pas d'autres 4x en temps réel.

Je pense qu'ils ont les moyens de nous faire un truc sympa et de nous offrir un DW moins usine à gaz.

Bon après il est clair que la DA semble ultra classique même si j'aime bien ce que je vois des systèmes.

S'ils peuvent nous faire un DW en moins austère et plus immersif, je signe tout de suite.

Et surtout, je pense que ça va attirer un nouveau public qui n'a pas l'habitude des jeux Paradox.

----------


## Vladivostok

> Et celui dont on ne prononce pas le nom ... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sword of the stars 2


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parle ...



 ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

L'interface est très classique en tout cas, on retrouve le menu à droite qui liste les provinces/planètes, les flottes, etc mais j'aime bien, c'est propre, net et joli. Ça peut potentiellement m'intéresser, moi qui n'ai jamais accroché à Endless Space ( ::trollface:: ).

Si en plus le jeu est moddable, un mod Star Wars  :Bave:

----------


## Praetor

> un mod Star Trek


Fixed  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

> Dans la guerre des jeux spatiaux, y'a The Good (Endless Space), the Bad (Stellaris) and the Ugly (Distant Worlds.)


Endless Space c'est caca a coté de Distant Worlds, mais lui est super moche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'interface est très classique en tout cas, on retrouve le menu à droite qui liste les provinces/planètes, les flottes, etc mais j'aime bien, c'est propre, net et joli. Ça peut potentiellement m'intéresser, moi qui n'ai jamais accroché à Endless Space ().
> 
> Si en plus le jeu est moddable, un mod Star Wars


Pour l'instant les jeux paradox n'ont pas été très ouverts au total conversions, la seule réussite étant GOT vu qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose a changer visuellement pour coller au sujet.

Le principal problème étant le moteur de paradox qui n'aime pas qu'on lui foute des objets en 3D qui ne viennent pas de paradox.

Espérons que ce ne soit plus le cas.

----------


## Stelteck

Un 4X de plus dans un univers ou il y a des tonnes de 4X. En prime les photos montrent un très grand classicisme au niveau des territoires, des systèmes, des ressources, etc...... .

En regardant un screen de distant world par exemple, tu sais tout de suite que tu as un truc original. Exemple :



Je frôle la banquise au niveau de la hype la pour le projet paradox la  :tired:

----------


## tompalmer

Le classicisme n'est pas forcément une tare, Star Wars est un film au scénario hyper classique mais bien maîtrisé.

----------


## Cedski

Et les combats à la Homeworld ? Enfin, peut etre...

----------


## Turgon

Trop de peut-être. D'ici là, qui veut reprendre le topic ?

----------


## Darkath

> Et les combats à la Homeworld ? Enfin, peut etre...


Vu comme ça on dirait plus du SoaSE (ie les axes x et y mais pas le z)

----------


## Cedski

Oui je pensais aussi à Sin of a Solar Empire...

----------


## Darkath

> Trop de peut-être. D'ici là, qui veut reprendre le topic ?



Attends si ça se trouve le live de demain va te hyper a mort  ::trollface::

----------


## LeLiquid

Je trouve ça plutôt propre et joli pour le moment, classique en effet mais je vois pas comment on peut vraiment reprocher ça, je veux dire qu'on peut difficilement être original avec un genre aussi précis. 
Puis le cœur de ce genre de jeux c'est le gameplay ( et on ne sait rien à ce sujet ), donc estimons nous heureux d'avoir quelque chose de propre et "fade" plutôt que quelque chose de tout simplement moche  ::P: 

J'aurai préféré l'antiquité mais bon, après tout pourquoi pas.

----------


## Turgon

Le gros problème - et tu n'as pas ça dans les autres jeux paradox - c'est que le jeu de stratégie futuriste a été vu et revu. Qu'est-ce qu'on a là ? Un thème déjà vu et une direction artistique qui ne se distingue pas du reste des jeux du genre. Je veux bien croire que Paradox est doué pour ce qui est de créer un gameplay, mais je crains un peu que ça ne suffise pas à donner un intérêt au jeu... Le coup du "les autres devs de Paradox Interactive ont contribué" n'était peut-être pas une si bonne nouvelle que ça en fin de compte. Paradox a quoi comme devs tiers conséquents ? Ceux de City Skylines et de Magicka ? Ils contribuent comment à un GSG dans l'espace ?

Enfin bref, je suis blasé et puisque Darkath me rappelle le live de demain :



> Attends si ça se trouve le live de demain va te hyper a mort


 Si c'est pas pour nous dire qu'on s'est trompés et qu'en fait c'est un GSG sur l'antiquité, je doute être hypé au delà du haussement de sourcil.

----------


## Cheshire

> Si c'est pas pour nous dire qu'on s'est trompés et qu'en fait c'est un GSG sur l'antiquité, je doute être hypé au delà du haussement de sourcil.


Attends, c'est peut-être un GSG qui se passe pendant l'Antiquité. Des aliens qui se meulent dans une galaxie fort lointaine pendant que les légions romaines déferlent sur Terre ?

Reste tout de même la question la plus importante à éclaircir. C'est quoi le rapport avec 3 et 7 ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Attends, c'est peut-être un GSG qui se passe pendant l'Antiquité. Des aliens qui se meulent dans une galaxie fort lointaine pendant que les légions romaines déferlent sur Terre ?
> 
> Reste tout de même la question la plus importante à éclaircir. C'est quoi le rapport avec 3 et 7 ?


Les lois d'Asimov

----------


## Da-Soth

7 races, 3 factions : les communards, les libertaires et les axiens.

----------


## MikeFriks

Ou un alors un jeu qui retrace l'évolution complète de l'Homme ...


Quoi ? Je rêve ? Ok :/.

----------


## Nelfe

> Pour l'instant les jeux paradox n'ont pas été très ouverts au total conversions, la seule réussite étant GOT vu qu'il n'y avait pas grand chose a changer visuellement pour coller au sujet.
> 
> Le principal problème étant le moteur de paradox qui n'aime pas qu'on lui foute des objets en 3D qui ne viennent pas de paradox.
> 
> Espérons que ce ne soit plus le cas.


Depuis peu c'est faisable non ? Y'en a un qui avait codé un logiciel qui permettait ça et avait pondu des screens d'un espèce de Godzilla qui remplaçait le mesh de cavalerie dans EU4. Le modélisateur 3D d'HoI4 a même balancé toutes les spécifications de ses modèles 3D à un mec sur le forum qui modélise les chars/avions des pays mineurs pour qu'ils soient compatibles avec le jeu.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Les lois d'Asimov


Euh pour le 3 ok, mais le 7 ?

----------


## Groomy

Ouais les screens font pas monter la hype du tout. On verra ce soir.

----------


## Mug Bubule

L'UI fait très EU4 reskinné quand même.

----------


## Illusive Man

> Ou un alors un jeu qui retrace l'évolution complète de l'Homme ...
> 
> 
> Quoi ? Je rêve ? Ok :/.


Pour faire ça tu peux jouer à Spore  ::ninja::

----------


## MikeFriks

Ouais, Spore est sympa, je l'avais presque oublié, mais il vieillit mal je trouve.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ouais,_ Spore est sympa,_ je l'avais presque oublié, mais il vieillit mal je trouve.




C'est un topic Paradox, ici, monsieur. Un peu de décence serait de bon aloi.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Euh pour le 3 ok, mais le 7 ?


7 romans :

    Prélude à Fondation
    L'Aube de Fondation
    Fondation
    Fondation et Empire
    Seconde Fondation
    Fondation foudroyée
    Terre et Fondation

----------


## sabrovitch

https://imgur.com/a/wAJgu#uOWK0iI
Le nouveau jeu de Paradox : Generic Space Game 2000. Nan sérieux berk. Y'a même les insectes de l'espace comme j'avais prévu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jarec

> https://imgur.com/a/wAJgu#uOWK0iI
> Le nouveau jeu de Paradox : Generic Space Game 2000. Nan sérieux berk. Y'a même les insectes de l'espace comme j'avais prévu


Ca a été poste y a une ou deux pages.
Et personnellement j'aime bien la direction artistique. 
Surtout pour les vaisseaux sur le dernier screen, ils me font penser à certains vaisseaux de 40k.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Moi, ça me plait bien pour l'instant.  ::): 

J'ai hâte d'en découvrir plus.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ainsi, tous les quarante tours seront organisées des élections ayant pour but d’élire un nouveau représentant de la population qui s’escrimera à répondre aux besoins intérieurs de l’empire, mais aussi aux menaces ou opportunités extérieures. Le programme politique des candidats dépendra donc entièrement de votre façon de jouer et des interactions avec les autres civilisations…


Ah, zut, mauvais topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> https://imgur.com/a/wAJgu#uOWK0iI
> Le nouveau jeu de Paradox : Generic Space Game 2000. Nan sérieux berk. Y'a même les insectes de l'espace comme j'avais prévu





> Ca a été poste y a une ou deux pages.
> Et personnellement j'aime bien la direction artistique. 
> Surtout pour les vaisseaux sur le dernier screen, ils me font penser à certains vaisseaux de 40k.


Quand tu vois celle de Endless Space 2, la DA de stellaris fait un peu pitié quand même.

Malheureusement la profondeur de ES2 sera probablement aussi minimaliste que son UI.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ah, zut, mauvais topic


c'te hype:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ah, zut, mauvais topic


Marrant j'ai pensé la même chose.

On va l'avoir notre match.  :Bave: 

Venez, on va dans l'autre topic pour les troll.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah c'est bien, Darkath a commencé.  :Bave: 

Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi, compadre.

----------


## The Number 9

:^_^: 

Moi je n'ai jamais joué à ce genre de jeux, alors que Paradox s'y mette, ça pourrait m'intéresser.
Mais je ne suis pas tout fou non plus. C'est plus un "pourquoi pas...".

J'aimerais bien qu'ils le réussissent quand même.

----------


## Jarec

> Quand tu vois celle de Endless Space 2, la DA de stellaris fait un peu pitié quand même.
> 
> Malheureusement la profondeur de ES2 sera probablement aussi minimaliste que son UI.


Tu rigoles  ? Les vaisseaux dégueulasses de Endless space haha.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tu rigoles  ? Les vaisseaux dégueulasses de Endless space haha.


Si les vaisseaux de ES sont dégueulasses j'ose même pas imaginer ce que tu penses de DW.

La DA est vraiment le point fort de ES. Les Sophons, par exemple, j'aimais bien aussi ceux de l'Empire. Bon après c'est vraiment dommage qu'elle n'apparaissait pas dans l'UI.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu rigoles  ? Les vaisseaux dégueulasses de Endless space haha.


C'est surtout pour l'aspect global du jeu plus que pour les vaisseaux eux même que je dis ça. Les graphismes sont ni cartoon ni en mode "mon premier jeu dans l'espace pour les nuls" avec des planètes fluo et des effets spéciaux qui prennent tout l'écran.

----------


## Jarec

> Si les vaisseaux de ES sont dégueulasses j'ose même pas imaginer ce que tu penses de DW.
> 
> La DA est vraiment le point fort de ES. Les Sophons, par exemple, j'aimais bien aussi ceux de l'Empire. Bon après c'est vraiment dommage qu'elle n'apparaissait pas dans l'UI.


Chacun ses gouts, autant l'ui est le point fort des jeux Endless, autant la DA des races ( tout en étant originale ) j'ai du mal avec. 
Je préfère pour ce que j'en ait vu les vaisseaux bien massifs de Stellaris pour le moment ^^ 
A voir ! 
( Par contre je pense que les deux sont pas comparables hein, l'un est tour par tour et 4X tradi, l'autre se rapprochera plus d'un EUIV in da space je pense )

----------


## sabrovitch

> Chacun ses gouts, autant l'ui est le point fort des jeux Endless, autant la DA des races ( tout en étant originale ) j'ai du mal avec. 
> Je préfère pour ce que j'en ait vu les vaisseaux bien massifs de Stellaris pour le moment ^^ 
> A voir ! 
> ( Par contre je pense que les deux sont pas comparables hein, l'un est tour par tour et 4X tradi, l'autre se rapprochera plus d'un EUIV in da space je pense )


Stop sucer Paradox.
 ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

Même pas d'indice aujourd'hui. Ils ont dû laisser tomber vu le leak parce que je doute qu'ils aient prévu de ne pas donner d'indice le matin avant leur conférence.

Bref, je trouve cela très amusant les comparaisons entre ES 2 et Stellaris et j'en viens à me demander si faire les mêmes comparaisons sur le forum paradox peut résulter en un ban...

----------


## Darkath

> Stop sucer Paradox.


Clair, quel suceur ce bisou  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Même pas d'indice aujourd'hui. Ils ont dû laisser tomber vu le leak parce que je doute qu'ils aient prévu de ne pas donner d'indice le matin avant leur conférence.
> 
> Bref, je trouve cela très amusant les comparaisons entre ES 2 et Stellaris et j'en viens à me demander si faire les mêmes comparaisons sur le forum paradox peut résulter en un ban...


Dans 3h tu vas être hypé a mort  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

Tg darkath, tg un peu ou je refile le topic à tompalmer.

----------


## Snakeshit

> 7 romans :
> 
>     Prélude à Fondation
>     L'Aube de Fondation
>     Fondation
>     Fondation et Empire
>     Seconde Fondation
>     Fondation foudroyée
>     Terre et Fondation


Les 7 romans se divisent quand même en deux cycles. Parce que bon, la différence se fait sentir  ::P: . Et hinter Asimov sans avoir les droits de Fondation, à mort  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Whysy

Sinon j'aime bien le plan de bataille en 2D dans l'espace  ::trollface::

----------


## Tenebris

Les screens me plaisent bien en tout cas. Ça fait penser à un mix entre distant world et Endless space. S'il est plus esthétique que le premier et plus profond que le second, ça pourrait enfin être le 4x qui me convient.

----------


## Darkath

> Tg darkath, tg un peu ou je refile le topic à tompalmer.


Bah tu peux toujours me donner l'op je mettrais au moins le nom du jeu dans le titre quoi  ::siffle::  



 ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

> Bah tu peux toujours me donner l'op je mettrais au moins le nom du jeu dans le titre quoi


J'ai toujours l'espoir qu'ils annonceront un GSG sur l'antiquité à la place.

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'ai toujours l'espoir qu'ils annonceront un GSG sur l'antiquité à la place.


C'est beau.  :Emo:

----------


## Snakeshit

Franchement, vous avez quoi contre un GSG bien foutu sur l'espace (ou du moins le futur) ? 
Après si c'est un banal 4X chiant bon ...

----------


## tompalmer

> Franchement, vous avez quoi contre un GSG bien foutu sur l'espace (ou du moins le futur) ? 
> Après si c'est un banal 4X chiant bon ...


Bah y'en a qui préfèrent les trucs réels que les pious pious dans l'espace qu'on verra jamais de notre vivant.

----------


## Gigax

Enfin tu verras jamais de ton vivant l'Empire romain hein. Je suis désolé de te l'apprendre  ::P:

----------


## MikeFriks

Allez, on s'accroche à notre chaise, on prend une tasse de chocolat, des gâteaux et on attend patiemment la conférence !!!!!!!!

----------


## tompalmer

La seule bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ils présenteront aussi du HOI

----------


## Aramchek

Bon prêt à être déçu:  ::ninja:: 

http://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive

----------


## MikeFriks

Quelle mauvaise langue  :^_^:  je suis prêt à être surpris.

----------


## Illusive Man

> Enfin tu verras jamais de ton vivant l'Empire romain hein. Je suis désolé de te l'apprendre


Mouais, pas sur !

----------


## Argelle

Et.... ça commence  ::):

----------


## Nuka

oh my god oh my god oh my god

----------


## Aramchek

Hoi 4

----------


## MikeFriks

Excitant, ce jeu va tout déchirer.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Enfin tu verras jamais de ton vivant l'Empire romain hein. Je suis désolé de te l'apprendre


La Russie existe encore  :tired:

----------


## Turgon

Je compatis pour les journalistes qui doivent se taper des présentations aussi chiantes.

----------


## Nuka

Stellaris...

----------


## MikeFriks

Stellaris, le trailer ne montre pas grand chose :/

----------


## Aramchek

Cela semble être axé sur l'exploration.

----------


## Jaycie

"Focus on exploration and procedural storytelling"  :Bave:

----------


## Nuka

En gros c'est de l'exploration avec des rencontres d'alien, des recherches non linéaires, et une gestion de la population (dont de la population robotique). Ce que je n'aime pas trop, si j'ai bien compris, c'est que le jeu sera plus simple que CK2 et EU4  ::(: 

Après attendons de voir.

----------


## MikeFriks

J'attendrai le gameplay perso, je garde un oeil dessus.

----------


## Vladivostok

> En gros c'est de l'exploration avec des rencontres d'alien, des recherches non linéaires, et une gestion de la population (dont de la population robotique). Ce que je n'aime pas trop, si j'ai bien compris, c'est que le jeu sera plus simple que CK2 et EU4 
> 
> Après attendons de voir.


Plus simple ou plus accessible ?  ::trollface::

----------


## The Number 9

> Je compatis pour les journalistes qui doivent se taper des présentations aussi chiantes.


HoI4 avec Johan particulièrement.

----------


## Aramchek

Allez c'est fini, y a plus rien à voir, rentrez chez vous.  ::ninja::

----------


## Groomy

> "Focus on exploration and procedural storytelling"


C'était pas le point de vue de Runemaster aussi ?

----------


## Praetor

> "Focus on exploration and procedural storytelling"


Star Trek  :Bave:

----------


## Da-Soth

> HoI4 avec Johan particulièrement.


Putain MAIS IL VA LA LACHER LA DATE DE LA RELEASE !?!?!!?!!

----------


## Jaycie

> Star Trek


Faut encore faire de la Total conversion. Faut voir si ils utilisent toujours le Clausewitz

----------


## Turgon

> Allez c'est fini, y a plus rien à voir, rentrez chez vous.


Pas tout à fait.

Comment on supprime un thread ?

----------


## sabrovitch

J'adore l'idée pour la techno (c'est bien un truc original pour <randomlygeneratedspacegamename>), mais le random et tout je reste très perplexe.

----------


## MikeFriks

Qui pour ouvrir un sujet "Stellaris" ? :D

----------


## Asimof

http://www.stellarisgame.com/

Un peu d'info sur le site dans la section "the game" :

7 races jouables parmi d'autres races random3 groupes technologiquesDesign de vaisseauFédérations entre empires

On retiendra aussi de l'intervention de la conf':
explo en low gamepop à la victoria

----------


## Aramchek



----------


## Cheshire

> 7 races jouables parmi d'autres races random
> 3 groupes technologiques


 Ah ben voilà l'explication du 7 et du 3. Je me sens floué  :tired:

----------


## MikeFriks

Environ 1000 systèmes, comportant des planètes à l'intérieur.

----------


## Turgon

> http://www.stellarisgame.com/
> 
> Un peu d'info sur le site dans la section "the game" :
> 
> 7 races jouables parmi d'autres races random3 groupes technologiquesDesign de vaisseauFédérations entre empires
> 
> On retiendra aussi de l'intervention de la conf':
> explo en low gamepop à la victoria


*Révoltes* à la Victoria.

----------


## Da-Soth

D'après le Q/A, on devra gérer la population comme dans Vicky et ce sont eux qui vont élire leur président ce qui va influer sur la gestion de notre Empire.

Et d'après ce que j'ai compris, l'explo aura une dimension RPG avec des héros, du loot et une histoire qui se voudra différente à chaque fois (genre random events si ils choisissent la facilité).

----------


## MikeFriks

J'espère qu'on pourra faire des complots pour tuer les leaders des factions gênantes.

----------


## Turgon

Si tu le dis.

Sinon j'ai mis à jour le topac une dernière, mais je ne garantis plus de le mettre à jour. Si quelqu'un souhaite le reprendre, il peut poster sur le topic et envoyer un mail aux modos en leur citant ce message.

----------


## MikeFriks

Moi je suis ok pour le reprendre  :;):  si un modo passe par là ...

----------


## Turgon

Ça ne suffit pas de demander si un modo passe par là, la modération est peu nécessaire sur CPC et par conséquent peu présente. Envoie un MP à l'ensemble des modos si tu veux qu'ils te répondent avant la fin de l'année. Quand j'ai voulu reprendre le topic d'EUIV, seul Zepolak m'a répondu.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ou modobelle  :Sweat:  le message de Turgon où il explique qu'il veut lâcher l'OP.

----------


## MikeFriks

Je vais voir ça, sinon venez sur mon sujet et délaissez celui-ci. Non ?

----------


## Darkath

Un topic atteint les 10 000 posts mais ne se rend point.

----------


## tompalmer

y'a une faute dans l'op  ::rolleyes::

----------


## sabrovitch

> y'a une faute dans l'op


C'est toujours mieux que tes OPs  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

> y'a une faute dans l'op


Et dans ta grande inutilité en plus de ta crétinité congénitale, tu n'as même pas la décence de préciser où.

Tompalmer, à chaque fois que tu postes c'est pour dire de la merde.

----------


## tompalmer

Bah c'est le titre et la première ligne : spatiale ne prend pas de E a la fin, vu que le sujet n'est pas stratégie mais jeu.
Comme Casino RoyalE, j'ai jamais su pourquoi ils l'écrivaient avec une faute dans les James Bond  ::P: 


edit: 




> Titre : Casino Royale (Le « e » de Royale n'est pas une faute d'orthographe : le titre original du roman de Ian Fleming est l'abréviation de Casino de Royale-les-Eaux. Cette signification est perdue dans le film, puisque le casino est situé au Monténégro.)

----------


## Darkath

> Si tu le dis.
> 
> Sinon j'ai mis à jour le topac une dernière, mais je ne garantis plus de le mettre à jour. Si quelqu'un souhaite le reprendre, il peut poster sur le topic et envoyer un mail aux modos en leur citant ce message.


Y'aura bien des pops avec des traits Ethiques et Génétiques différents, qui peuvent changer dans le temps et en fonction de la situation.

Tu pourra avoir des faction internes qui tente de prendre le pouvoir a la victoria ou même des factions qui tentent de faire sécession avec une guerre civile comme dans HOI4 (ou alors tu pourra négocier etc.) 

J'étais sceptique mais ils ont réussi a un peu me hyper.

----------


## Gigax

Moi de toute façon, un gestion des POP façon victoria me hype à mort. C'est vraiment LA feature de Victoria qui me fait y retourner 6 ans après.

----------


## Darkath

Par contre ce qui m'a surpris c'est que le départ du jeu sera symétrique, comme dans les 4X.

Pour moi l'asymétrie est une grande force des jeux PDS, ça force a t'adapter a une situation qui est pas toujours prévue/avantageuse pour toi avec un voisin qui peut faire 50 fois ta taille en early game. 

Bon après avec des mods ou des extensions ça pourra être remédié.

----------


## MikeFriks

D'ailleurs, vous avez lu http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015...strategy-game/ ?

----------


## Darkath

> “We’re not creating one specific universe. It can be any sci-fi universe.” Johannson was referring to the way in which the procedural galaxies are more than a collection of planets and stars. By the late game you might find that one of your science ships has become the Event Horizon, ripping a hole in reality to a dimension of horrors. Before you know it, you’re scrabbling to militarise in order to survive a fight against invaders from beyond and you’ve accidentally fallen into Warhammer 40K.


DAY OUANE !

----------


## tompalmer

L'idée est bonne mais ... y'a 90 % de chance de la foirer.

on a eu cette promesse pour Conquest of paradise, et mine de rien c'est bidon

----------


## lstaff

Sur tous les forums tout le monde envoie chier tompalmer, c'est ironique ou c'est vraiment quelqu'un de pas aimé ?

----------


## Gigax

Nan je comprend pas trop ce besoin irrépressible de certains d'être systématiquement désagréables avec les autres. Si ce que Tompalmer raconte ne les intéresse pas, y'a l'ignore list.

----------


## Darkath

> Sur tous les forums tout le monde envoie chier tompalmer, c'est ironique ou c'est vraiment quelqu'un de pas aimé ?


On a tous différents niveau de tolérance a tompalmer, un peu comme les gens avaient différents niveau de tolérance a Kenshironeo si tu as connu.

Par exemple Turgon n'a absolument aucune tolérance ou patience pour les idioties de tompalmer, moi ça m'amuse a petite dose, et je crois que ça amuse beaucoup Sabrovitch.

Faut dire qu'il est souvent a coté de la plaque quand il ne raconte pas des idioties quoi. C'est pas qu'il est méchant, c'est juste qu'il écrit souvent nimp en dehors du topic de l'histoire.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Sur tous les forums tout le monde envoie chier tompalmer, c'est ironique ou c'est vraiment quelqu'un de pas aimé ?


Moi je l'ai connu sur EU 4, où il était hypé à mort puis n'a en fait jamais joué. Et il se tape la réputation d'avoir perdu avec l'Angleterre contre l'Ecosse, d'avoir pris l'Ecosse du coup et d'avoir perdu contre l'Angleterre (dans la même partie)  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ceci étant, tom n'est pas un mauvais gars, parce qu'au moins il ne part pas dans les attaques personnelles. Je peux comprendre Turgon qui ne le supporte pas, par contre, être aussi méprisant envers lui, ça passe moins.

----------


## Tiax

> Faut dire qu'il est souvent a coté de la plaque quand il ne raconte pas des idioties quoi. C'est pas qu'il est méchant, c'est juste qu'il écrit souvent nimp en dehors du topic de l'histoire.


Du coup maintenant qu'on a affaire à un 4X sci-fi, on est pas dans la merde.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Par contre ce qui m'a surpris c'est que le départ du jeu sera symétrique, comme dans les 4X.
> 
> Pour moi l'asymétrie est une grande force des jeux PDS, ça force a t'adapter a une situation qui est pas toujours prévue/avantageuse pour toi avec un voisin qui peut faire 50 fois ta taille en early game. 
> 
> Bon après avec des mods ou des extensions ça pourra être remédié.


Ca permet aussi de se rôder aux mécaniques du jeu sans se faire exploser la mouille en 3 ans. Enfin, sauf quand on s'appelle tompalmer. _[rires enregistrés]_

----------


## Kelexel

Tompalmer, il était pas dans l'équipe du mod got de ck2??

----------


## Olipro

Prochainement sur Stelaris, un mod star trek.  :Bave: 

edit : eh, et si vous créiez un topic sur Tompalmer ?

----------


## Snakeshit

Si. Et c'est un mec sympa. C'est plus un running gag qu'autre chose. Un mauvais running gag. Un peu comme la coop CPC  ::P: .

----------


## Gigax

Quand le running gag tourne au lynchage systématique, c'est plus très très marrant. Et c'est un peu ce que fait Turgon sur les 3/4 des interventions de tom. Je comprends tout à fait qu'on puisse les trouver inintéressantes ou idiotes, mais c'est pas une raison pour autant d'être aussi désagréable. Ici, c'est CPC, le royaume des bisounours et ça serait bien que ça le reste.

----------


## Snakeshit

Ah non mais c'est Turgon hein, le connard intergalactique quand ça touche à Paradox  ::ninja:: .

----------


## tompalmer

> Tompalmer, il était pas dans l'équipe du mod got de ck2??


Etait  ::):

----------


## varsovie

> La technologie ne consistera pas en un arbre où l'on sait ce qu'on va rechercher, mais en des découvertes arrivant au hasard selon les travaux de nos scientifiques. Certaines découvertes pourront être négatives (vous prendrez bien une révolution robotique ?).


Un SotS bien fait ?  #Dream

----------


## Groomy

Pas au niveau des combats malheureusement, apparemment à la Endless Space on ne les contrôle pas.

----------


## Darkath

C'est aussi le cas de tous les jeux PDS. La différence c'est que la on verra les combats en live avec chaque vaisseau représenté.

----------


## Darkath

On apprend qu'il n'y a pas juste 7 races jouables, mais bien 7 phénotypes, aka groupe d'espèces.

----------


## Stelteck

Moi je soutien tolmpamer je sens que je vais beaucoup râler ici.

Mode grumpy old man !!

Franchement, gacher toutes ces ressources d'un studio compétent dans un 4X, alors qu'il y en a déjà 3 millions, et que rare sont ceux qui sortent du lot depuis master of orion  ::cry:: 

Moi je voulais mon jeux d'intrigue politique à Rome

----------


## Anonyme899

> “We’re not creating one specific universe. It can be any sci-fi universe.” Johannson was referring to the way in which the procedural galaxies are more than a collection of planets and stars. By the late game you might find that one of your science ships has become the Event Horizon, ripping a hole in reality to a dimension of horrors. Before you know it, you’re scrabbling to militarise in order to survive a fight against invaders from beyond and you’ve accidentally fallen into Warhammer 40K.


Moé, c'est une façon de dire qu'il y aura un grand méchant qui viendra en fin de partie (aka MoO-like). Par contre il utiliseront peut-être leur savoir-faire en narration procédurale pour que ca arrive d'une manière différente sur plusieurs parties. 
Ce que je voudrai savoir c'est s'il y a moyen que ca n'arrive pas et si le méchant à toujours une tête différente. Du style une partie c'est Khorne et ses légions de space marines, la suivante c'est les écolos-dingo qui te font la peau si t'es pas sur le topic vegan etc...



> and set up silent listening posts on the moons orbiting planets that are home to pre-spacefaring species. You can learn from them, guide them and eventually become their patrons. You are a Banksian Culture.


Ca c'est sympa.





> At this point, when every system is under somebody’s control and borders are touching, it becomes a more EU IV type experience.”

----------


## Vladivostok

> (...) rare sont ceux qui sortent du lot depuis master of orion


Ça sera peut-être le bon justement  ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je ne peux pas ne pas être alléché par un 4X spatial temps réel, surtout par Paradox, mais Distant Worlds est tellement tout en haut sur ce créneau...

----------


## Seymos

> Je ne peux pas ne pas être alléché par un 4X spatial temps réel, surtout par Paradox, mais Distant Worlds est tellement tout en haut sur ce créneau...


Distant Worlds avec une IU plus abordable, et surtout un aspect politique plus poussé. J'aime bien la remarque sur les fins de parties : quand toute la galaxie est conquise et que les empires se touchent, si on pouvait basculer dans de la gestion d'empire plus que dans de la guerre totale d'extermination (diplomatique ou militaire, c'est pareil), ça rajouterait un bon plus.

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Quand le running gag tourne au lynchage systématique, c'est plus très très marrant. Et c'est un peu ce que fait Turgon sur les 3/4 des interventions de tom. Je comprends tout à fait qu'on puisse les trouver inintéressantes ou idiotes, mais c'est pas une raison pour autant d'être aussi désagréable. Ici, c'est CPC, le royaume des bisounours et ça serait bien que ça le reste.


J'ai pas tout suivi, mais il me semble qu'on lui reprochait à un certains moment de multiplier les ouvertures de Topic pour avoir l'OP sans jamais le mettre à jour ensuite malgré les demandes pressantes.

Bon sinon, j'etais pas du tout hypé par cette annonce jusqu'a la lecture de l'article de RPS, mais d'un coup ca prend une autre ampleur s'ils reussissent ce qu'ils veulent faire.
Ils ont interet à prevoir un tres grand nombre d'event par contre, parce que EU et CK ca tourne quand même en rond au bout de quelques parties....

----------


## Nelfe

Day one, je suis la pute de Paradox.

----------


## Whysy

> Distant Worlds avec une IU plus abordable, et surtout un aspect politique plus poussé. J'aime bien la remarque sur les fins de parties : quand toute la galaxie est conquise et que les empires se touchent, si on pouvait basculer dans de la gestion d'empire plus que dans de la guerre totale d'extermination (diplomatique ou militaire, c'est pareil), ça rajouterait un bon plus.


D'ailleurs aucun mod existe pour mettre une interface potable à DW ? j'ai juste trouvé des sets d'icônes.

----------


## Groufac

Me semble pas que l'interface soit vraiment moddable sur DW en dehors des icones.

----------


## Da-Soth

> DAY OUANE !


Mais oui  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> y'a 90 % de chance de la foirer.


Oiseau de mauvais augure...

----------


## The Number 9

> Bon sinon, j’étais pas du tout hyper par cette annonce jusqu’à la lecture de l'article de RPS, mais d'un coup ca prend une autre ampleur s'ils reussissent ce qu'ils veulent faire.


La présentation était la plus intéressante, et il y a plein de bonnes idées. Ajouter à ça une équipe de devs talentueux (Doomdark en project lead, c'est un gage de qualité je trouve).

Je suis pas tout fou comme je l'aurait été pour un jeu historique mais je suis intrigué. Et comme j'ai tendance à acheter n'importe quoi siglé Paradox...

----------


## Darkath

> Je ne peux pas ne pas être alléché par un 4X spatial temps réel, surtout par Paradox, mais Distant Worlds est tellement tout en haut sur ce créneau...


Pour moi la killer feature de Stellaris ce sera vraiment les pops. 

Genre ça a l'échelle galactique quoi :

----------


## Da-Soth

> parce que EU ca tourne quand même en rond au bout de quelques parties....


 ::o: 

Mais... mais... comment est ce possible de dire ça ?

Tu joues au 1 ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Je trouve cette annonce décevante, mais je suppose qu'il faut bien qu'ils tentent de se diversifier.
Paradox ne peut pas décliner sans fin les même simulations historiques sans essayer un peu autre chose.

Mais j'attendrais d'en savoir plus avant d'avoir envie d'essayer ce jeu...

----------


## Bronski

Vivement le convertisseur des parties HOI vers Stellaris !

----------


## Darkath

Pour les 7 types d'espèces jouables ce seront 

Mammifères,
Molluscoides
Reptiliens
Aviens,
Fongoides (champis)
Humains
et le dernier on sait pas mais probablement Insectoide.

Classique, mais il y'en aura plus avec les patchs/extensions.

----------


## Anonyme899

Les champis de lespace  :Bave:

----------


## Da-Soth

Oui et chaque game leur donnera des caracts aléatoires.

Les champis pourront très bien être une race hostile à forte tradition militaire comme de pacifiques marchands cherchant le bien de tous.

----------


## Darkath

> Oui et chaque game leur donnera des caracts aléatoires.
> 
> Les champis pourront très bien être une race hostile à forte tradition militaire comme de pacifiques marchands cherchant le bien de tous.


Mais surtout t'aura sans doutes 20 especes de champis différentes dans une même partie et chacune aura différentes factions politique a l'intérieur j'imagine. Bref ça va être le bordel  :Bave:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bref ça va être le bordel


Adieu DW, adieu ES2.  :Bave:

----------


## Jaycie

On n'a ni date de sortie pour ES2 ni pour Stellaris d'ailleurs.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Les champis de lespace


Mush strike back  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vladivostok

> On n'a ni date de sortie pour ES2 ni pour Stellaris d'ailleurs.


16 Février 2016 pour Stellaris... d'après la page Steam qui avait leaké.

----------


## Jaycie

> 16 Février 2016 pour Stellaris... d'après la page Steam qui avait leaké.


Ils ont enlevés la date sur steam j'ai vérifié  ::P: 

ça me parait "tôt" en fait.

----------


## Vladivostok

> Ils ont enlevés la date sur steam j'ai vérifié 
> ça me parait "tôt" en fait.


Mea culpa alors  ::P:  Je n'avais pas vu que la fiche avait été remis en ligne.
Zut ça me convenait bien comme date  ::'(:

----------


## Alchimist

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015...strategy-game/Preview RPS




> By the late game you might find that one of your science ships has become the Event Horizon, ripping a hole in reality to a dimension of horrors. Before you know it, you’re scrabbling to militarise in order to survive a fight against invaders from beyond and you’ve accidentally fallen into Warhammer 40K.


 :Bave: 

Ps: Mon intégration de lien foire parce que je suis sur mon téléphone.

----------


## Incanus

> Newsflash: After learning of Stellaris, Brad Wardell is officially shitting his pants.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Pour moi la killer feature de Stellaris ce sera vraiment les pops. 
> 
> Genre ça a l'échelle galactique quoi :
> 
> http://games.mail.ru/pic/pc/gallery/..._8e3ad0dd.jpeg


En mieux branlé quand même (niveau ergonomie)  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Darkath

> Ils ont enlevés la date sur steam j'ai vérifié 
> 
> ça me parait "tôt" en fait.


Ils ont quand même attendu qu'il soit quasiment fini avant de l'annoncer en même temps donc bon ça me parait pas si implausible.

----------


## Da-Soth

Ils ont dit que l'Alpha était très avancée.

----------


## Tenebris

La preview de RPS fait quand même drôlement envie. Si la version finale tient la route, je vais désinstaller tous mes 4x pour me consacrer qu'à lui !

----------


## Catel

> Mais surtout t'aura sans doutes 20 especes de champis différentes dans une même partie et chacune aura différentes factions politique a l'intérieur j'imagine. Bref ça va être le bordel


Ca serait pas mal pour une fois que les "races" extraterrestres ne soient pas tout d'un bloc. Que chacune d'elles ait différentes nations, différentes cultures, etc. L'inverse des stéréotypes de Mass Effect quoi (le dernier exemple en date de ce cliché SF).

----------


## Whiskey

A l'air interessant ce jeu, vais le suivre de pres  ::P:

----------


## Uriak

> Ca serait pas mal pour une fois que les "races" extraterrestres ne soient pas tout d'un bloc. Que chacune d'elles ait différentes nations, différentes cultures, etc. L'inverse des stéréotypes de Mass Effect quoi (le dernier exemple en date de ce cliché SF).


Intéressé aussi. Et oui, ça. On a trop souvent le délire de X factions humaines vs une faction de chaque race. Parfois deux . Autant limiter les races et varier les factions internes. 
Je suis juste inquiet concernant le côté trop procédural. Soit ça offre beaucoup de variété, soit ça noie l’expérience sous une masse trucs pas trop marqués.

----------


## Kaale

Je viens de lire la preview de Rock, Paper, Shotgun, et j'admets être hypé.

----------


## MikeFriks

On peut s'attendre à des reports, car ils vont lire attentivement les forums et les avis des joueurs, et s'ils tombent sur une remarque constructive, ils pourront implémenter un mécanisme supplémentaires au jeu (si c'est faisable évidemment).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Apparemment, la config serait : 


MINIMUM:
OS:XP/Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8
Processor:Intel® Pentium® IV 2.4 GHz eller AMD 3500+
Memory:2 GB RAM
Graphics:NVIDIA® GeForce 8800 or ATI Radeon® X1900, 512mb video memory required, shader model 3 required
DirectX:Version 9.0c
Network:Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive:4 GB available space
Sound Card:Direct X- compatible sound card
Additional Notes:Controller support: 3-button mouse, keyboard and speakers Special multiplayer requirements: Internet Connection or LAN for multiplayer


source : steam

----------


## Anonyme899

> Mais surtout t'aura sans doutes 20 especes de champis différentes dans une même partie et chacune aura différentes factions politique a l'intérieur j'imagine. Bref ça va être le bordel


Bon sang! la Grande Guerre des Ammanites Tue-Mouche contre les Cèpes de Bordeaux  :Bave:

----------


## Olah

Bon. J'ai essayé de rester mesuré mais après la preview de RPS...  :Bave:

----------


## MikeFriks

Pour les allergiques à l'anglais http://forum.reseau-js.com/topic/925...u-la-gamescom/


Non mais oui, clairement l'article envoie du steak, si tout ce qui est dit fait bien partie du jeu, on pourrait avoir un truc énorme !

----------


## Praetor

> Pour les 7 types d'espèces jouables ce seront 
> 
> Mammifères,
> Molluscoides
> Reptiliens
> Aviens,
> Fongoides (champis)
> Humains
> et le dernier on sait pas mais probablement Insectoide.
> ...


Les humains sont des mammifères  :tired: 

Mais sinon je suis curieux de voir des champi ou des mollusques intelligents  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

En gros les hominidés vs les pandas quoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les humains sont des mammifères 
> 
> Mais sinon je suis curieux de voir des champi ou des mollusques intelligents


Malheureusement les protraits qu'ils ont sortis ont tous l'air humanoides, mais après j'imagine que t'aura d'autres sortes d'aliens non-jouable.





le mammifère :


Ce sont que des examples y'aura probablement pleins de portraits différents pour chaque phénotypes.

----------


## Molina

> Or maybe you train the world’s greatest scientist-adventurers, create the most advanced ships in the universe, and set up silent listening posts on the moons orbiting planets that are home to pre-spacefaring species. You can learn from them, guide them and eventually become their patrons. You are a Banksian Culture


Putain Paradox... J'vais l'acheter votre foutu jeu.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Mais sinon je suis curieux de voir des champi intelligents


La faction des Toads Nazis (parce qu'HoI oblige).



Les fromages résisteront-ils ou bien l'Histoire se répétera-t-elle?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Or maybe you train the world’s greatest scientist-adventurers, create the most advanced ships in the universe, and set up silent listening posts on the moons orbiting planets that are home to pre-spacefaring species. You can learn from them, guide them and eventually become their patrons. You are a Banksian Culture
> 			
> 		
> 
> Putain Paradox... J'vais l'acheter votre foutu jeu.


Moi ça me fait penser aux Prothéens de Mass Effect. Je suis le seul à faire ce rapprochement ?

----------


## Darkath

Ce serait un peu con de jouer une civilisation morte  :tired:

----------


## Uriak

Tu peux jouer les descendants tout dégoûtés de voir les autres faire joujou avec l'ancienne tech perdue oun mal interpréter tes ancêtres  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Moi ça me fait penser aux Prothéens de Mass Effect. Je suis le seul à faire ce rapprochement ?


Les Protheans, c'est le vieux trope des Précurseurs.

C'est different de ce qu'ils evoquent, qui fait reference à Iain Banks.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah, je ne connaissais pas Banks. Merci !

----------


## MikeFriks

Des évents du genre :


"*Venus des profondeurs :*

En voulant forer le sol pour extraire du pétrole, vos colons sont tombés sur une caverne immense et froide. Vos équipes d'ingénieurs et de scientifiques y ont été envoyés mais vous avez soudainement perdu contact avec eux. De mystérieux bruits se sont fait entendre, puis d'étranges créatures sont sorties du forage et ont attaqué vos travailleurs.

*Options :*

*- Laisser la colonie se débrouiller* ==> effets : croissance de la population : -20%  /  Moral des colons : -15%  /  Coût d'entretien des armées : +30%  /  Puissance industrielle : - 50% pendant 5 ans, la colonie a une chance sur deux de survivre.
*- Envoyer des troupes supplémentaires depuis la planète X* ==> effets : croissance de la population : -5%  /  Moral des colons : +5%  /  Coût d'entretien des armées : +50% pendant 2 ans.

----------


## Darkath

Ils ont évoqué un event du type mais plus violent. Genre tes mines dans une planète qui réveillent des aliens sous-terrains/marins façon "Terror from the deep" avec une nouvelle espèce qui surgit des profondeurs et envahit ta colonie  ::trollface::

----------


## MikeFriks

Je suis plus mesuré, car détruire une colonie entière, tout dépendra de sa taille, d'où les pourcentages que j'ai mis :D car -50%, ça fait mal et ça ralentit grandement la production. Mais j'aurais dû rajouter un truc du genre : "la colonie a une chance sur deux de survivre".

----------


## Da-Soth

La seule chose qui me fait peur c'est pour le multi.

Il ne faudrait pas que les events pourris viennent miner l'équilibrage d'une partie. Il faut qu'il y ait des vrais choix dans les bonus/malus.

En solo, ils peuvent bien m'envoyer ce qu'ils veulent, en multi je trouve ça moins équitable.

Surtout si on imagine le joueur qui enchaine les events "vous trouvez une merveille technologique" et l'autre "vous réveillez une sombre entité qui réclame son lots d'âmes à sacrifier". Ca peut devenir lourd.

Et surtout, par pitié, que la planète et le système de départ soit équitable. Je trouve que le multi de ES était biaisé à cause de ce système aléatoire de planetes.

----------


## Groomy

Si ça se propage aux voisins non  ::P:  (sans Sword of the Stars ça existait)

Après pour des parties entre amis c'est plutôt cool, sans aspect compétitif, si on peut s'entraider en plus.

----------


## Longwelwind

'Tain, je pensais que les gens étaient habitués aux discours marketings.
Ça sert à rien de se hyper pour les events, ou pour le marketing qu'ils ont fait à propos des "gros" évènement qui sois disant vont changer l'univers ou qui écriront un "lore" de notre faction. Ça va être des évènements aléatoires classiques.
Stellaris va être cool parce que ça va être un Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espâââce. Vous hypez pas pour plus que ça.

----------


## Molina

> Ce serait un peu con de jouer une civilisation morte


D'après l'article en fin de parti on pourra découvrir qu'en fait, il y a des millions d'année on avait la plus grosse et qu'on a disparu mystérieusement. Du coup ça nous donnerait un CB sur nos anciens territoires.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Stellaris va être cool parce que* ça va être un Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espâââce*. Vous hypez pas pour plus que ça.


Ben euh... C'est une bonne raison d'être hypé !  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> La seule chose qui me fait peur c'est pour le multi.
> 
> Il ne faudrait pas que les events pourris viennent miner l'équilibrage d'une partie. Il faut qu'il y ait des vrais choix dans les bonus/malus.
> 
> En solo, ils peuvent bien m'envoyer ce qu'ils veulent, en multi je trouve ça moins équitable.
> 
> Surtout si on imagine le joueur qui enchaine les events "vous trouvez une merveille technologique" et l'autre "vous réveillez une sombre entité qui réclame son lots d'âmes à sacrifier". Ca peut devenir lourd.
> 
> Et surtout, par pitié, que la planète et le système de départ soit équitable. Je trouve que le multi de ES était biaisé à cause de ce système aléatoire de planetes.



Le multi des jeux paradox n'a jamais été équitable. Et vu que tu ne peux pas vraiment gagner, ton but et tout autant de survivre jusqu'au bout, malgré ce que le jeu et les autres joueurs te balance a la gueule, que de faire le meilleur score possible.

Cela dit, Henrik parlait de victory conditions et l'absence  de limite de temps, mais pour l'instant on en sait pas plus.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Si ça se propage aux voisins non  (sans Sword of the Stars ça existait)
> 
> Après pour des parties entre amis c'est plutôt cool, sans aspect compétitif, si on peut s'entraider en plus.


Entre amis ça peut être tout aussi dangereux, avec un joueur qui perd tout son intérêt par son Empire pour cause de malmoule.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le multi des jeux paradox n'a jamais été équitable.


Oui mais le postulat est acquis dès le départ. En prenant la Hongrie ou la Bohème, tu sais déjà que tu vas en chier et que si tu survis, tu auras des clins d'oeils et des tapes sur l'épaule de la part de tes partenaires de jeu.

Par contre, ici, ils disent bien que le départ est symétrique. Donc l'aspect compétitif sera plus exacerbé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> l'absence  de limite de temps


J'ai entendu ça, je trouve ça intéressant mais je suis curieux de voir ce que ça va donner.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Le multi des jeux paradox n'a jamais été équitable. Et vu que tu ne peux pas vraiment gagner, ton but et tout autant de survivre jusqu'au bout, malgré ce que le jeu et les autres joueurs te balance a la gueule, que de faire le meilleur score possible.
> 
> Cela dit, Henrik parlait de victory conditions et l'absence  de limite de temps, mais pour l'instant on en sait pas plus.


Apparemment si j'ai bien compris la seule victory condition c'est la world conquest.
Monsieur Fahraeus a dit que les autres victory conditions s'pour les tapettes.

----------


## Aramchek

J'ai lu l'article de RPS malgré la DA pas terrible ils ont quand même des idées intéressantes (beaucoup sont repris de SOTS 1) reste à voir comment ils vont intégrés ça.  ::):

----------


## Manu III

La force des mots...
Mon meilleur moment de jeu, je l'aurai probablement passé dans ma tête à la lecture de cet article.

----------


## Array

> 'Tain, je pensais que les gens étaient habitués aux discours marketings.
> Ça sert à rien de se hyper pour les events, ou pour le marketing qu'ils ont fait à propos des "gros" évènement qui sois disant vont changer l'univers ou qui écriront un "lore" de notre faction. Ça va être des évènements aléatoires classiques.
> Stellaris va être cool parce que ça va être un Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espâââce. Vous hypez pas pour plus que ça.


Exactement. Avec tout le respect qui leur est dû, l'article est bien gentil, mais on nous parle limite d'une IA capable d'apprendre et partir dans des directions précises avec une petite base de connaissances de départ, un peu comme la description de Civilization dans Les Fourmis de Werber. 
Perso, je n'y crois pas du tout. L'article met clairement l'accent sur l'indépendance de l'IA et son renouvellement constant, limite chaque nouvelle partie est un nouveau jeu : si c'est vrai, c'est effectivement du jamais-vu, même pas tant niveau gameplay que puissance et codage d'intelligence artificielle.

Autrement dit, si on en était arrivés là, ça se saurait.

----------


## Groomy

Euh j'ai pas trop lu ça dans l'article...

----------


## Array

C'est quasiment dans chaque ligne. Rien que la référence à 40k et Event Horizon est suffisante, mais à mon avis c'est simplement en effet des évènements totalement scriptés qui apparaitront ou non dans chaque partie aléatoirement, ou à x intervalle de temps.

----------


## Groomy

Bah c'est des events quoi, je vois pas trop le rapport avec une IA incroyable. Ils disent rien de plus.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bah c'est des events quoi, je vois pas trop le rapport avec une IA incroyable. Ils disent rien de plus.


Parce que les evetns seront géré par une IA. C'est un peu la mode en ce moment. Au lieu d'avoir des scripts, on utilise une génération procédurale pour les events. L'exemple le plus réussi du genre ca doit être "The Last Federation". Ca donne un déroulement plus naturel qu'avec des scripts.

----------


## Nuka

> Parce que les evetns seront géré par une IA. C'est un peu la mode en ce moment. Au lieu d'avoir des scripts, on utilise une génération procédurale pour les events. L'exemple le plus réussi du genre ca doit être "The Last Federation". Ca donne un déroulement plus naturel qu'avec des scripts.


Du coup ça change quoi concrètement ? Par exemple par rapport à un event CK2 classique qui se déclenche si certaines conditions sont remplies ?

----------


## Longwelwind

> Du coup ça change quoi concrètement ? Par exemple par rapport à un event CK2 classique qui se déclenche si certaines conditions sont remplies ?


De mon avis, rien.
Quand il dit que les events ne seront pas scriptés, je pense qu'il veut juste dire que les events ne seront pas programmés après un certain temps (Comme la guerre civile de Total War: Fall of the Samurai ou autres).
De toute façon, je pense que t'auras une page de wiki avec les évènements et les conditions (genre "Révolte robotique - Débloquez la recherche "Intelligence artificielle supérieure" et construisez 4 fois le batiment "Fabrique de robot""). Ça se peut que ce soit un truc révolutionnaire, mais y'as tellement de chances que ce soit un bête pool d'évènements (aussi grand soit-il) que je ne me hyperai pas là-dessus.

----------


## Molina

> C'est quasiment dans chaque ligne. Rien que la référence à 40k et Event Horizon est suffisante, mais à mon avis c'est simplement en effet des évènements totalement scriptés qui apparaitront ou non dans chaque partie aléatoirement, ou à x intervalle de temps.


Je crois que vous voyez le mal partout. De ce que j'ai lu, j'ai surtout vu un alpha centaury mais made in Paradox. Avec des événements aléatoires mais déterminés par des conditions qui me poperont à la gueule pour dire que ces cons de scientifiques ont découvert une ruine avec des aliens. 

La seule chose qui change, c'est qu'il y aura une souplesse de gameplay (qu'on voit déjà dans les autres de leur jeu), et qu'ils promettent une politique intérieure un peu poussé.

----------


## meg

Ce jeu serait-il... le Kwisatz Haderach ?

----------


## varsovie

The gameplay must flow.

----------


## Alchimist

> Parce que les evetns seront géré par une IA. C'est un peu la mode en ce moment. Au lieu d'avoir des scripts, on utilise une génération procédurale pour les events. L'exemple le plus réussi du genre ca doit être "The Last Federation". Ca donne un déroulement plus naturel qu'avec des scripts.


Il y aura certainement une grosse part d'aléatoire, néanmoins l'article laisse croire que la génération des événements dépendra fortement des choix des joueurs. Par exemple lorsque l'article parle d'une révolte robotique, elle arrive uniquement parce qu'un joueur s'est orienté dans la robotique de pointe, et qu'il a tout sous-traité aux machines, afin de vivre dans le luxe, de même les caractéristique des scientifiques/ingénieures ont l'air de pas mal influencer tout ça, j'imagine que si tu as un Dr. Morbius tu as plus de chance que tes technologies partent en couille, dans ce cas il faudra peut-être l’effacer de l’échiquier, quitte à perdre en esprit d’innovation. 

Donc je pense qu'à l'instar de CK2 il va y avoir certaines conditions à remplir avant d'avoir un lancé de dé qui déterminera le destin de ton empire, lancé de dé lui même influençable par tes scientifiques ...
Qui plus est j'imagine qu'il y aura des événements plus ou moins graves, affectant plus ou moins la partie, et qu'en fonction des choix des joueurs la situation peut s'aggraver, voire rapidement escalader, par exemple si tu découvre des floods/zergs-like sur une colonie, qu'elle t'appartienne ou non, soit tu passes tout au karcher, et potentiellement te mettre beaucoup de monde à dos, soit tu isoles la planète, mais tu risques que l’essaim se propage, et à partir de ce moment ça impactera toute la partie.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Donc je pense qu'à l'instar de CK2 il va y avoir certaines conditions à remplir avant d'avoir un lancé de dé qui déterminera le destin de ton empire, lancé de dé lui même influençable par tes scientifiques ...
> Qui plus est j'imagine qu'il y aura des événements plus ou moins graves, affectant plus ou moins la partie, et qu'en fonction des choix des joueurs la situation peut s'aggraver, voire rapidement escalader, par exemple si tu découvre des floods/zergs-like sur une colonie, qu'elle t'appartienne ou non, soit tu passes tout au karcher, et potentiellement te mettre beaucoup de monde à dos, soit tu isoles la planète, mais tu risques que l’essaim se propage, et à partir de ce moment ça impactera toute la partie.


Ben c'est ça la génération procédurale au niveau des events. Tout ce qui manque à Fahraeus c'est d'arriver à encadrer la difficulté via les events.

----------


## Darkath

Un screen qu'on voit sur le site mais qui transitionne en une demi-seconde vers un autre :

----------


## Kruos

Pas mal. Mais bon à priori DW a de la marge pour le coté "galactique".  :;):

----------


## Longwelwind

DW avait un super feeling au niveau de la carte "galactique", mais il me semble qu'ils sont sur le bon chemin. Le seul truc qui m'ennuyait avec DW, c'est que les systèmes sont directement notés sur ta carte.
C'est logique d'un point de vue réalisme, puisque même nous on peut facilement savoir la position des systèmes nous entourant (mais difficilement leur composition), mais d'un point de vue gameplay, c'est plus marrant de devoir explorer.

----------


## Darkath

Comment les développeurs de paradox passent leur weekend  :tired: 





Sinon Johan clarifie et et les humains font bien parti du groupe des Mammifères.

----------


## MikeFriks

Au moins ils testent le jeu de façon approfondie, certains gros studios devraient en prendre de la graine quand ils sortent leurs jeux en alpha.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Héhé, il joue aussi à Kerbal Space Program. C'est un homme de goùt !

----------


## Turgon

> Au moins ils testent le jeu de façon approfondie, certains gros studios devraient en prendre de la graine quand ils sortent leurs jeux en alpha.


C'est pas tant qu'ils testent que les devs de Paradox jouent à leurs jeux. Pas tester, jouer. Et ils sont bons. Passée une certaine taille critique de studio, et pour d'autres types de jeux, tu n'as pas ça. Quand Wiz envoie chier quelqu'un sur le forum pour EUIV par exemple, il le fait parce qu'il connaît en détail les mécanismes de son jeu. Il ne se laisse pas avoir par les appels au réalisme, le fanatisme de certains joueurs pour leurs pays de prédilection... Des choses que j'ai vues pourrir jusqu'à la moelle la série des Wargame d'Eugen Studios.

Ça mériterait un plus long développement ailleurs, mais j'ai l'impression que lorsque des gens créent un jeu, ils n'ont que deux manières de savoir si leur jeu est équilibré et fun : soit ils font des playtests, soit ils jouent eux-mêmes. Tous les studios utilisent un peu des deux méthodes. Ce qui se passent c'est que les gros studios qui veulent vendre au maximum se reposent à fond sur les playtests, tandis qu'à PI (et chez d'autres studios d'ailleurs), ils se reposent plus sur leur propre ressenti. Le fait qu'ils soient bons joueurs leur permet de faire un tri correct dans les retours de la communauté et d'améliorer leurs jeux grâce à ça. Ajoute en plus qu'ils font des jeux vidéos au gameplay relativement atypique par rapport au reste du monde vidéoludique (CK2, Victoria2 en particulier), ça donne une capacité à créer du gameplay innovant et amusant. Je sais que j'achèterai Stellaris day one, que je suivrai les DD et le reste des infos. Je n'ai juste pas la foi de gérer un autre topic Paradox qui ne soit pas sur l'antiquité.

----------


## Seymos

> Je n'ai juste pas la foi de gérer un autre topic Paradox qui ne soit pas sur l'antiquité.


Tu peux considérer que le jeu va simuler l'antiquité de l'ère spatiale  ::ninja::

----------


## Pataplouf

On peut même considérer que c'est un jeu sur l’Égypte antique.

----------


## Seymos

Voire sur la préhistoire. Ca se trouve ça simule la période avant la domination néandertalienne de la Terre.

----------


## Kelexel

Il y a un vieux Europa universlis sur Rome. Il est totalement à la rue ou c'est encore jouable et sympa ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Il y a un vieux Europa universlis sur Rome. Il est totalement à la rue ou c'est encore jouable et sympa ?


Si t'oublies tout ce qui s'est fait depuis ck2 peut être

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il y a un vieux Europa universlis sur Rome. Il est totalement à la rue ou c'est encore jouable et sympa ?


J'ai souvenir de pas avoir aimé.

----------


## MikeFriks

Paraîtrait qu'avec l'extension "Vae Victis", il est bon.

----------


## Darkath

> On peut même considérer que c'est un jeu sur l’Égypte antique.


Y'a un concept art avec des pyramides

Coincidence ? Je ne crois pas

----------


## Sysco

Moi j'adorais les micro évents de civ4. Quand les tensions diplomatique sont à leurs paroxysmes et qu un évent arrivé à te redonner +5 de synpati car tu as aidé les mineurs de tel civilisation.

----------


## Nuka

J'ai hâte que les souverains aient la syphilis de l'espace en attendant !

Ce qui est cool c'est qu'on risque enfin d'avoir un 4X énorme car Endless Space rimait pour moi avec Endless Boredom. (J'ai toujours dans ma librairie Steam DW mais je ne me suis pas encore investi dessus... Honte sur moi !)

----------


## Darkath

On apprend que les planètes (enfin surtout les géante gazeuses) pourront avoir leur propres lunes (habitables ou non), c'est même possible que ce soit votre monde de départ

Il n'y aura parcontre pas de systèmes vide avec des étoiles seules.

----------


## Groufac

Tiens des infos via une trad (trouvée sur le forum paradox) d'un article italien: http://multiplayer.it/articoli/15454...-stellare.html




> So, the main things are:
> 
> - You start the game by choosing the Galaxy's dimensions, the number of Alien Empires and the game's difficulty (and I assume some more stuff), then you have to choose what race you will play as. The traits of your race (which seems to be mostly cultural: Individualism vs Collectivism, Militarism vs Pacifism, Multiculturalism vs Xenophobia. That kind of stuff) will obviously have an influence over your technological, diplomatic and strategic options for the rest of the game.
> 
> - Each planet seems to have regions/territories, that can produce resources, food or be used to build stuff in them. There can also be threats in some territories that must be resolved before you can use them for production or construction.
> 
> - Population will be present and your actions can determine if the people will grow rebellious or more productive.
> 
> - There seems to be two ways to increase technology: one is the standard one "tied to your race" (I don't know what that means), the other is about sending your Scientist characters to explore stuff in Space and hope that a Xenomorph doesn't eat him. Once one of these searches/expeditions is completed you will be allowed to choose between 3 possible technologies to research.
> ...

----------


## Darkath

Le texte du site sur les races jouable a changer vu que c'était pas clai, on passe de 7 a "vast number" d'espèce




> DYNAMIC WORLDS WITH A VAST NUMBER OF UNIQUE RANDOM SPECIES
> 
> Customize your own species with everything from appearance to genetic traits and ethics. Encounter a vast variety of alien races as you explore the galaxy; you will never meet the same aliens again

----------


## Ratcochon 2

Cela me fait pensé à un mélange entre Master of Orion and Crusader Kings, mais j'ai peut-être tord ?

----------


## Jarec

> Cela me fait pensé à un mélange entre Master of Orion and Crusader Kings, mais j'ai peut-être tord ?


Ce qui me botte pas mal c'est qu'ils ont l'air de mélanger victoria 3, CK, et EUIV dans leur systeme.
Plus je lis des trucs dessus, et plus il me donne envie  ::o: 

( Pitié Paradox faites un multi qui marche,  je veux dominer le monde avec mes robots assassins en gpo )

----------


## Seymos

Le truc sur les personnages, plus le fait que cela soit "dynamique" (la progression scientifique un peu aléatoire, le Endgame variable) fait vraiment penser à un Space Opera. S'il y a des rebondissements et des changements de situation, cela va sûrement heurter les grognards du 4X qui aiment planifier trois siècles à l'avance, mais cela peut amener une bonne dose de challenge, surtout en late game.

----------


## Félire

> Le truc sur les personnages, plus le fait que cela soit "dynamique" (la progression scientifique un peu aléatoire, le Endgame variable) fait vraiment penser à un Space Opera. S'il y a des rebondissements et des changements de situation, cela va sûrement heurter les grognards du 4X qui aiment planifier trois siècles à l'avance, mais cela peut amener une bonne dose de challenge, surtout en late game.


C'est ça, trop souvent sur des jeux de ce type, une fois dépassé la première moitié de temps de jeu la suite n'est plus que "Bon voyons voir combien de temps je vais mettre pour écraser le reste de mes ennemies.

----------


## Snakeshit

Ben ça éviterait surtout le côté chiant du 4X, ie savoir qu'on a gagné 3 siècles à l'avance  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Praetor

J'espère que la gestion des perso ne sera pas aussi pénible que dans CK2. J'en ai rien à foutre que le beau-frère du petit-neveu de mon roi veuille se marier.  :tired: 
Des héros un peu plus développés que dans les 4X pourquoi pas, mais leurs vies perso et surtout celles de leurs familles je m'en bat les couilles avec une tapette à mouches.

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'espère que la gestion des perso ne sera pas aussi pénible que dans CK2. J'en ai rien à foutre que le beau-frère du petit-neveu de mon roi veuille se marier. 
> Des héros un peu plus développés que dans les 4X pourquoi pas, mais leurs vies perso et surtout celles de leurs familles je m'en bat les couilles avec une tapette à mouches.


J'approuve ce post.

CK2 me saoule, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Dallas.

----------


## Groomy

Dans les previews ça parlait plus de EUIV que de CK2, et il y a jamais eu d'allusions à de la gestion de dynastie/famille je crois.

----------


## Da-Soth

de toute façon, je pense que c'est pas le propos. Autant dans un jeu médiéval, les liens familiaux sont liés à la politique autant dans un futur lointain, à moins d'avoir un système féodal à la 40k, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un focus sur la famille du personnage.

----------


## Nightwrath

J'ai entendu parler de warhammer 40k , il se passe quoi ici ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'ai entendu parler de warhammer 40k , il se passe quoi ici ?


Salut toi !  ::o: 

Je t'en pris, prend une chaise et assis toi.

Tu veux une datte ?

----------


## Darkath

Bientôt :

----------


## Nightwrath

Une datte , je me demande si ça passe bien avec une boule de glaçe. !mmh

J'ai vu un nom connu poster ici alors je suis viendu.  ::happy2:: 

Puis hier je suis tombé sur un morceau de trailer de leur nouveau jeu alors c'est l'occasion de se tenir au jus. 
Même si je suis déçu de toi Da-Soth , Cities Skyline n'est pas dans ta bibliothèque steam.

----------


## Darkath

> Une datte , je me demande si ça passe bien avec une boule de glaçe. !mmh


Au pire ici t'as toujours de le choix, dans la datte.

----------


## beuargh

Je vous laisse le choix dans le date ?

----------


## Yiyick

> J'approuve ce post.
> 
> CK2 me saoule, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Dallas.



+ 1

----------


## Anonyme899

Ben z êtes en forme ce matin  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> Je vous laisse le choix dans le date ?


Alerte au jelb les enfants !

----------


## beuargh

C'est la contrepetrie la plus célébre !

----------


## Darkath

> C'est la contrepetrie la plus célébre !


Oui et je venais de la faire  :tired:

----------


## Jarec

> The traits of your race (which seems to be mostly cultural: Individualism vs Collectivism, Militarism vs Pacifism, Multiculturalism vs Xenophobia. That kind of stuff) will obviously have an influence over your technological, diplomatic and strategic options for the rest of the game.


Un empire xenophobe et militariste, l'impérium me voila  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

Ton dirigeant s'appellera Louis 40k ?

----------


## Molina

> Un empire xenophobe et militariste, l'impérium me voila


Ils ont pompé de HoI ça, non ? 




> Ben ça éviterait surtout le côté chiant du 4X, ie savoir qu'on a gagné 3 siècles à l'avance .


Les 4x sont chiants par définition.  ::ninja::

----------


## Seloune

> Les 4x sont chiants par définition.


 :Carton:

----------


## Darkath

> Ils ont pompé de HoI ça, non ? 
> 
> 
> Les 4x sont chiants par définition.


Plutôt Victoria

----------


## Praetor

Collectiviste, militariste et multiculturel: We are Borg. Resistance is futile.

Edit: je ne sais pas si multiculturel est le terme approprié, disons qu'ils acceuillent les étrangers à bras ouverts  ::trollface::

----------


## Jarec

> Ton dirigeant s'appellera Louis 40k ?


Haha putain énorme !

----------


## tompalmer

> J'approuve ce post.
> 
> CK2 me saoule, j'ai l'impression de jouer à Dallas.


Et tu oses te plaindre ? Moi j'ai trouvé qui a tué JR CAPET

----------


## Da-Soth

> Et tu oses te plaindre ?


Oui ça me donne mal à la tête, les p'tits cousins, les grands oncles et les arrières grand-pères. Et de toute façon je suis pas un grand fan de la féodalité. J'ai l'Imperium Romanum dans le sang.

C'est pas tellement la faute au jeu mais plutôt à la période qui me passionne pas plus que ça.

----------


## tompalmer

Pourtant quand on s'y intéresse la période Romaine et le Moyen âge ne sont pas si différents, enfin un mod ck2 qui refait Rome avec pas mal d'historicité est largement possible, après l'inverse est impossible.

----------


## Da-Soth

C'est plus le côté Imperium que Romanum en fait qui m’intéresse.

Repeindre la map de ma couleur quoi.

----------


## Darkath

Donc tu veux jouer a EU4 quoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Jaycie

N'empêche un GSG sur War 40K ça aurait de la gueule.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Donc tu veux jouer a EU4 quoi


Mais oui !!!

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est plus le côté Imperium que Romanum en fait qui m’intéresse.
> 
> Repeindre la map de ma couleur quoi.


Là aussi c'est un anachronisme de pensée  ::siffle::  Mais bon on va pas enculer les Musca

----------


## Turgon

Résumé de ce que l'on sait :



Like Crusader Kings 2 or Europa Universalis 4 Stellaris runs in pausable/accelerable real time.


At the start of a game we tinker our own race via a populace editor. We can choose bonuses and penalties like production or research bonus or traits like"xenophobic", "religious" or pacifistic" which determine the further course of the game considerably. Then we choose one of 100 portraits and with it the appearance of our people - and there you go!
_Johan: Its 6 phenotypes, human and mammalian is the same._


While there are also prefabricated races they are only intended for quick start - for people who don't want to edit. In the game itself you will not meet these races.


After all, the properties of all adversaries are completely randomly generated in every game! So you never know in advance if you'll meet fanatically religious squid researchers, xenophobic mushroom creatures or isolationist cyborgs in the vastness of space. While this could limit the uniqueness of the races it can increase the replayability. There should be thousands of combinations of the diverse traits.


The galaxies of Stellaris are randomly generated from a chosen size. At the presenation the developers zoomed seamless from individual suns and planets up to the whole galaxy. Which looks big. Bloody big. _Johan: Max is 1000 star systems._


Each of the up to 32 adjustable enemy races starts with only one planet and must expand. In addition to these 32 "upstarts" are other inhabitants of the galaxy in different stages of development. More about that in "Phase 1: Exploration". _Zoft: They just happened to play with 16 during the demonstration, we regular play multiplayer with 32 players. We do however suggest a number of empires from the start, but that is constantly being tweaked and no limit for the amount of empires that could appear during a session._


Spaceships move freely through space and not on predetermined paths. In order to safeguard important flight corridors, one can build starbases or lay minefields. _LordMune: How your ships move between systems is determined by your chosen/randomly assigned FTL tech, each with distinct advantages and disadvantages._ RPS: There are three forms of faster-than-light travel and each species chooses one at the beginning of the game. Hyperlanes connect systems directly but those who use them are tied to the existing layout, turning the map into a series of nodes. Travelling through the warp is slower but provides freedom of movement. Wormholes require stations, constructed at the edge of systems, but allow for long jumps.


Battles between fleets take place directly in the game view, there are no separate tactical maps. You can't control the battles yourself, they run automatically - just like Europa Universalis or Crusader Kings.


There will be an editor in which we equip our ships with weapons, reactors, engines, etc and thus can design our own models.


Obsolete Ships can be upgraded at home to the current state of the art, but this takes some time and costs money.


Multiplayer _Johan:we regular play multiplayer with 32 players_
*Colonies & Heroes*

Each colonized Planet offers several grounds slots on which we can build one building each. Several similar buildings (for example factories) side by side enjoy synergy bonuses and produce more.


The tiles have different properties with advantages and disadvantages. Alien Ruins for example increase the research output; food farms should be on fertile fields rather than in ice deserts. And areas that are inhabited by dangerous animals must be purged first - which in turn requires the appropriate technology. Thus the planets are likely to greatly stand out from each other, a desert world will never be the food basket of the empire.


In order for a tile to produce something we need to assign workers on it. Per population point we have a "workers unit" available. But beware: Just like a roleplaying character each population unit has individual qualities that Stellaris generates based on the initially selected national characteristics - for example "industrious" (good!) or "xenophobic" (bad if other races live on the planet) .


RPG-like characters play an important role, as in Master of Orion special heroes (Leaders) are available in Stellaris. Namely governors (lead colonies), admirals (command fleets), generals (commanding ground forces) and scientists (fly research vessels, more on that later). _LordMune: Leaders is the catch-all term for these characters, at the moment. Planet/colony leaders are Governors._


Each character has certain advantages and disadvantages and levels up by successes. Thus you should distribute your subordinates wisely. This reminds pleasantly to the often illustrious princes, bishops, etc from Crusader Kings 2.
*Phase 1: Exploration & nonlinear research*

In the first phase of the game you explore the universe with research vessels on which you assign a scientist as a commander. They then naturally bring individual abilities (and maybe disadvantages) with them.


The research vessels can, among other things, scan planets to find out their properties.


In the vastness of space the research vessels can make special discoveries which lead to various follow-up tasks. For example one finds an asteroid on which a temple stands, which is oddly enough dedicated to an ancient human deity. Now one should find out what it's all about.


Depending on the characteristics of their own people and the scientist involved you can choose different decisions. Religious researchers could simply blow up the asteroid as blasphemous and experience a completely different sequence of events than non-religious scientists who could search for more shrines and unravel the mysteries behind it.


Each event can succeed but also end in disaster. When an incompetent researchers examines the aforementioned asteroid there is a risk that the boulders leaves its orbit and is on a collision course with an inhabited world. Then our fleet needs to intercept it.


A quest log (called"Situation Log") lists our open events.


The asteroid is just one example of many. Paradox promises varied events. In addition there are your usual monsters waiting in space like interstellar giant jellyfish.


The regular research extends nonlinearly in Stellaris, there is no fixed research tree!


How does it work? First of all we have the three areas of research for which each a scientist-hero is responsible. The three areas are "Physics", "Engineering" and "Society". At certain intervals these researchers make new discoveries from which we have to choose one out of 3 technologies. For example improved laser cannons, shields or ground forces weapons.


The highlight: the discovered technologies are not predetermined but are drawn randomly from a pool. Here Stellaris also uses the character level and the characteristics of the researcher employed, our national characteristics and the previously selected technologies.


If we, for example, use an experienced laser scientist and have previously developed energy weapons, the chance increases to research high-tech blasters. A "mad scientist" however, produces more experimental technologies. The system should help the individualization of our race and at the same time ensure that the progress feels natural so we don't discover Death-Star technology at the start of the game.
*Phase 2: Conflict & Contact*

Eventually in the course of the game we meet one of up to 16 rivals. The diplomacy system is similar to Europa Universalis 4: We can build alliances and non-aggression pacts, make trade deals and even make inferior nations our vassals.


If you get along particularly well with one or more neighbors you can even set up a federation à la Star Trek, an alliance of semi-sovereign members comparable to the European Union. With the difference that a leader of a member nation rules this Federation as president and therefore determines its foreign policy. Every few years there are elections in which a new president gets elected. Depending on the characteristics of each nation the Federation as a whole will act differently: If pacifists come to power, diplomacy is in the foreground; if an aggressive faction wins the race, expansion is announced.


To start a war in Stellaris we should also have a reason for war (casus belli). For example by falsifying the claim of our people on a solar system. Without official reason for war our reputation suffers and we'll soon see a powerful enemy alliance against us. However this can also happen if we expand too quickly.


Wars are not simply just won or lost, instead there is a "War Score" ie. a points value which indicates how much the enemy would give us in a peace treaty. For example we can demand nothing or just some money, annex whole solar systems or even completely vassalize small states and make them our puppets.


In the galaxy of Stellaris we not only meet starfaring races, but also those which may be scientifically advanced but can't reach into space yet (Poland for example). How we deal with these neutral planets depends on the properties of our people. Pacifists can watch them from hiding to collect research points. More radical scientists can abduct people and subject them to studies; warlike races just conquer the planet. And of course we can give the residents the spaceflight technology to include them as a member of the galactic community. Or add them in our own federation, of course completely altruistic.


Apart from such advanced races some planets are also inhabited by races that have not yet developed self awareness. As a ruthless ruler we can intervene in the evolution of these aliens to tailor us a slave race of our own design. If our own people have problems with surviving on a desert planet - no problem then we simply tinker our own Fremen (Dune, of course). And if we have weak troops we just breed us a race of willing soldiers - the Jem'Hadar from Star Trek: Deep Space Nine send greetings.


And there is a third type of neutral nations: the fallen empires. This great star empires had once powerful technologies but lost all their knowledge - just as the human Imperium of Warhammer 40K. They can still use their high-tech ships and weapons still operating but can no longer repair or rebuild. The fallen empires therefore don't expand and start any wars, but doggedly defend their borders - with very advanced fleets. Whoever attacks them must reckon with hard resistance but also has the chance to get particularly valuable technologies that can't be gained otherwise.


_MrNibbles: I'll keep it short by simply saying.. yes, minor powers can become a major player._


Destroyed fleets leave behind debris which can be studied by research vessels to extract technologies. Anyone who has always envied their neighbors because of their bigger laser cannons can therefore easily steal them. Assuming he defeats one of its fleets.
*Phase 3: Endgame & major disasters*



Typically the endgame of a space strategy game always develops the same: At some point you're so big and powerful that you simply wipe away the remaining competitors. Stellaris wants to do it differently. When your empire grows it also increases the risk of a galactic catastrophes that makes the endgame particularly demanding.


There are several types of galactic disasters that are always based on the current state of the game itself. For example when somebody intensively researches about wormhole technology it may happen that a portal opens into another dimension inviting as powerful as evil aliens in our universe.


Another example: When we have discovered the appropriate technology we can build robot-workers for our colonies who toil very effective and are never unhappy. Anyone who has seen Battlestar Galactica knows: This can backfire! The robot can in fact develop awareness and establish their own machine state. And eventually decide to extinguish the meat bags that contaminate the rest of the galaxy.


If such a disaster occurs we have two choices. Either we unite all the races of the galaxy and fight the enemies together. Or we lean back, strengthen our fleet and wait while our competitors fight - only to all intervene at the end and mop up what remains.
Most of it is taken from the Gamestar article, thanks [USER=1027909]@small.cpu[/USER]  for the cleanup. Feel free to post additional information below, I will try to keep the thread updated.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Da-Soth

La hype  :Bave:

----------


## Turgon

Et pourtant avec toute cette hype je ne croule pas sous les demandes de reprises de topac.

----------


## Catel

Heureusement que c'est résumé  ::siffle::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Et pourtant avec toute cette hype je ne croule pas sous les demandes de reprises de topac.


Perso, je m'en fous de l'op. Ca m’intéresse pas plus que ça.

----------


## Turgon

> Perso, je m'en fous de l'op. Ca m’intéresse pas plus que ça.


Bravo, tu as les qualifications requises pour faire un meilleur OP que tom.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Les différents points sont trop espacés  :tired: 


:jamaiscontent:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Les différents points sont trop espacés 
> 
> 
> :jamaiscontent:


Prends l'OP.  :tired:

----------


## Jarec

> Et pourtant avec toute cette hype je ne croule pas sous les demandes de reprises de topac.


Sincérement plus je lis des trucs dessus plus je suis hypé, donc si tu trouves personne d'autre why not ^^

----------


## Kaale

Je vais me désabonner de ce topic, il va vraiment finir par me convaincre d'acheter day one.  ::sad::

----------


## Snakeshit

Je bave. Beaucoup.  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Perso je vote Bisounours pour l'OP. Après avoir craché sur le jeu, il est tout hypé. Ca va être rigolo de voir l'OP changer au gré des humeurs  ::trollface::  Ca c'est pour le troll facile, mais tu as l'air d'être effectivement le plus enthousiaste parmi les lurkeurs du topic.

----------


## Aramchek

Y a des gens qui aiment pas gérer leur dynastie dans CK2 ?  ::O:   C'est grâce à cette mécanique que j'ai 400h de jeux dessus alors si il en mettent un peu dans Stellaris je suis pas contre.  :B):

----------


## Jarec

> Perso je vote Bisounours pour l'OP. Après avoir craché sur le jeu, il est tout hypé. Ca va être rigolo de voir l'OP changer au gré des humeurs  Ca c'est pour le troll facile, mais tu as l'air d'être effectivement le plus enthousiaste parmi les lurkeurs du topic.


J'avoue que leur truc de mettre du EUIV, ck2, et vic 2 mélanger, ça me hype a mort je m'attendais pas a ça  ::P:

----------


## Kaale

> Y a des gens qui aiment pas gérer leur dynastie dans CK2 ?


Jamais accroché au concept, ça m'a fait arrêter CK2 très rapidement.

----------


## Da-Soth

> j'ai 400h


Petit joueur. Si tu jouais à EU t'en aurais le double.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> si il en mettent un peu dans Stellaris je suis pas contre.


Pourquoi faire ? Tu peux jouer à CK2 pour ça.

----------


## MikeFriks

Je n'ai jamais acheté Day-One mais pour ce jeu ... vivement le gameplay, qui me fera choisir.

----------


## The Number 9

> Et pourtant avec toute cette hype je ne croule pas sous les demandes de reprises de topac.


Il n'y avait pas quelqu'un de motivé pourtant ?

Perso, je reconnais pas mal de bonnes annonces, mais globalement je ne suis pas super hypé. J'ai du mal à m'enflammer.

----------


## Aramchek

> Pourquoi faire ? Tu peux jouer à CK2 pour ça.


On se lasse... on se lasse à force.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snakeshit

Bordel, bandes de pisse froids. J'ai pas envie de reprendre l'OP parce que je le mettrai jamais à jour, mais le jeu c'est day one si possible, si rien vient détruire la hype. J'ai acheté qu'un jeu Paradox day-one jusqu'à présent et ce fut EU IV et je regrette pas  ::wub:: .

----------


## Turgon

Ce n'est qu'à partir de CK2 qu'il était raisonnable d'acheter des jeux paradox day one. Avant, ils étaient atrocement bugués selon la légende.

----------


## Snakeshit

CK 2 j'ai pas trop accroché cela dit.

----------


## Darkath

> Et pourtant avec toute cette hype je ne croule pas sous les demandes de reprises de topac.


Moi je veux bien le reprendre

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ce n'est qu'à partir de CK2 qu'il était raisonnable d'acheter des jeux paradox day one. Avant, ils étaient atrocement bugués selon la légende.


EU3 et HoI 3 ont été jouables bien après la sortie. Et encore je me demande que penser d'HoI 3, le p'tit dernier qu'on a envie d'aimer mais dont tu sens que tout n'est pas bien connecté.

----------


## Jarec

> EU3 et HoI 3 ont été jouables bien après la sortie. Et encore je me demande que penser d'HoI 3, le p'tit dernier qu'on a envie d'aimer mais dont tu sens que tout n'est pas bien connecté.


Tu approuves donc ce qu'il dit vu que EU3 et HoI3 sont sortis bien avant CK2  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tu approuves donc ce qu'il dit vu que EU3 et HoI3 sont sortis bien avant CK2


Oui je confirme, je n'infirme rien. Et surtout je réponds à _"selon la légende"_. Donc je suppose que Turgon n'y avait pas joué.

Je me souviens que HoI 3, j'avais attendu Semper Fi pour commencer à y jouer sérieusement.

----------


## Nuka

Le hype monte lentement mais surement. Si tout cela roule bien et ne donne pas une grosse gelée baveuse ça peut en effet être excellent.
Je trouve juste dommage que tout le monde soit obligé de ce faire du "shattered world" en commençant pareil. Ca m'aurait fait triper de jouer un humain qui découvre le warp et tombe sur un immense empire galactique  ::P:  C'est tout le sel des jeux paradox d'ailleurs (j'adore jouer des mineurs ou, comme dans CK2, des petits vassaux qui vont prendre le contrôle de l'empire). Mais des mods permettront certainement de remédier à ça et en outre de créer des mondes à la Fondation, Dune, Hyperion ou autre.
Par contre non, je ne comprends pas la haine pour CK2 qui est pour moi LE jeu ultime  ::'(:  Rien que pour les titres de thread sur les forum de paradox ca vaut le coup (genre "is incest really worst it?") Mais je n'y peux rien, j'aime quand mes petits-enfants s'assassinent entre-eux...

----------


## Snakeshit

Rien ne dit que dans une expansion ils mettent les empires pré-établis.

Le soucis de CK2 c'est qu'il est dur de rentrer dedans. Je pense que tout le monde reconnaît ses qualités, mais n'arrive juste pas à s'y intéresser (mon cas en tout cas  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Félire

Je me demande comment le system de Claim va fonctionner. Vu qu'on pourra pas user de mariage ou de l'histoire pour revendiquer un système solaire chez l'ennemi  :tired:

----------


## Snakeshit

Comme dans EU IV ? Ça a vraiment l'air d'être un EU IV - Victoria dans l'espace avec des éléments de CK 2.

----------


## Félire

> Comme dans EU IV ? Ça a vraiment l'air d'être un EU IV - Victoria dans l'espace avec des éléments de CK 2.


J'ai pas encore joué à EU 4, j'attends de finir ma dernière partie sur CK2  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

Dans EU4 c'est à base de frontières pas claires (on dévie le ruisseau qui marquait la frontière, on argumente si c'est telle ou telle butte qui est évoquée dans tel vieux papelard ou même si tel vieux papelard est authentique). Dans l'espace ça va être moins évident d'argumenter ainsi  ::P:

----------


## tichinoi

::wub::  Je viens de terminer le cycle de la Culture, je rêve d'empires galactiques et de vaisseaux spatiaux intelligents.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Dans EU4 c'est à base de frontières pas claires (on dévie le ruisseau qui marquait la frontière, on argumente si c'est telle ou telle butte qui est évoquée dans tel vieux papelard ou même si tel vieux papelard est authentique). Dans l'espace ça va être moins évident d'argumenter ainsi


Bah ils invoqueront cette obscure attaque d'un vaisseau grossièrement maquillé au couleur de l'Empire honni sur la Lune de Trifouillie 34.

----------


## Stelteck

Bof il y a aura sûrement le casus belli "holy war".  :;):

----------


## Félire

> Bof il y a aura sûrement le casus belli "holy war".


Ils peuvent aussi s'inspirer des méthodes Poutine.
Ma flotte galactique est parti en vacance...

----------


## Da-Soth

Le casus belli "tu as bien trop de tentacules pour être honnête".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou à l'Américaine aka "c'est une guerre préventive".

----------


## 60691

> Par contre non, je ne comprends pas la haine pour CK2 qui est pour moi LE jeu ultime


Sans aller jusqu'à la haine, aucun jeu ne mérite de haine, je peux répondre pour dire pourquoi certains (dont moi) sont inquiets d'entendre parler de CK2 comme inspiration pour Stellaris.

D'abord je dois préciser que j'ai fait des études d'histoire, et que CK2 me hérisse le poil parce qu'il ne correspond à rien. Pour plusieurs raisons d'ailleurs.
1) La féodalité décrite avec un emboîtement empereur-roi-duc-comte-baron/évêque/bourgmestre n'a jamais existé. C'est une construction idéologique datant de la fin du moyen-âge (XIIème-XIIIème pour être plus précis), notons d'ailleurs qu'en France l'Empereur ne se voit reconnu qu'une prééminence du bout des lèvres.
2) Puisque je parle d'Empire, il est parfaitement ridicule d'avoir des empires un peu partout. Un empire a une vocation universelle et non locale. Quand Charlemagne prend le titre impérial c'est parce qu'il le considère vacant. Quand Othon prend le titre impérial, c'est dans une volonté universaliste : l'empire chrétien soutenu par le pape, par opposition à un empire chrétien soutenu par un patriarche, sans parler de la conscience de plus en plus aiguë avec le temps que les rites grecs et latins présentent des divergences notables. Jusqu'à Napoléon il est parfaitement inenvisageable d'avoir plus d'un empire par religion/aire de civilisation. Il est même loin d'être nécessaire d'en avoir un systématiquement.
3) Proposer des structures communes au partage de la puissance publique de Charlemagne à Charles VII est ... risible, au mieux.
4) Proposer des structures communes au partage de la puissance publique de l'Atlantique à l'Himalaya est ... navrant.
5) Le modèle de guerre pour le coeur de la période (Xème-XIIIème siècle) proposé par le jeu est du grand n'importe quoi. J'aimerais dire que c'est lié au moteur Clausewitz, mais déjà dans le premier de la série c'était pareil. Ce qui ne va pas vite fait : des armées mobilisées en permanence, des sièges interminables, des batailles extrêmement nombreuses. En occident la plupart des conflits s'arrêtaient à l'étape de la démonstration de force, un des camps reconnaissant la supériorité de l'autre à ce moment-là, ou bien se réfugiant dans une place forte et comptant sur le temps pour se sortir de ce mauvais pas. J'arrête là, je pense avoir dit suffisamment.

Si la jouabilité était au rendez-vous on pourrait oublier ces problèmes (comme je le fais pour EU4), mais l'exercice de CK2 est un exercice de frustrations sans fin :
Genre tous les membres de ta famille n'attendent qu'une occasion pour te piquer la place ... qu'un membre ambitieux de ta famille (un futur Louis XI par exemple) tente sa chance est une chose, que chaque membre tente sa chance, non merci (Henry II est un exemple rare).
Genre tu ne peux pas intervenir personnellement pour empêcher deux vassaux de s'affronter ... pourtant la pyramide féodale ils semblent connaître, mais visiblement uniquement jusqu'à un certain point.
Genre tu ne peux pas intervenir si un membre de ta famille est menacé par un voisin ou un vassal ambitieux ... si quelqu'un avait attaqué Alphonse de Poitiers, je pense que Saint-Louis serait intervenu.
Genre tu te tapes deux guerres civiles pour chaque début de règne, et si ton personnage meurt avant d'avoir réglé une guerre civile tu es certain d'en avoir une deuxième en même temps ... non là je ne développe pas, c'est juste ridicule.
Genre tu as des aventuriers qui arrivent avec trois fois les troupes d'un royaume entier ... 
Genre tu es obligé de te débarrasser du moindre personnage ambitieux non pas parce qu'il POURRAIT déclencher des troubles mais par ce qu'il VA déclencher des troubles ...
...

Bon j'arrête-là, CK2 a quelques bonnes idées, et je conçois aisément que cela plaise à des gens. Et tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas pour moi, c'est beaucoup trop illogique pour moi. Et je pense ne pas être le seul. Donc j'espère que les personnages seront gérés comme dans Master of Orion et pas comme dans CK2.

----------


## Félire

> Bon j'arrête-là, CK2 a quelques bonnes idées, et je conçois aisément que cela plaise à des gens. Et tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas pour moi, c'est beaucoup trop illogique pour moi. Et je pense ne pas être le seul. Donc j'espère que les personnages seront gérés comme dans Master of Orion et pas comme dans CK2.


Faut pas oublier la dimension gameplay. Si à chaque nouveau régne de personnages il n'y avait pas de turbulence, tu t'ennuyerai assez vite de ne pas être challengé.

----------


## Molina

> Faut pas oublier la dimension gameplay. Si à chaque nouveau régne de personnages il n'y avait pas de turbulence, tu t'ennuyerai assez vite de ne pas être challengé.


C'est ça. CK2 est assez gamey, mais faut bien, aussi, qu'on maîtrise quelque chose au bout de 100h de jeu. 

Après, si on joue RP, ça passe tout seul, et ça donne un peu de vie aux cartes d'avoir son petit fils qui complote.

----------


## Darkath

En gros tu sais pas jouer quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## 60691

> En gros tu sais pas jouer quoi


Non, en effet, je ne sais pas jouer à CK2. J'ai une dizaine d'heures au compteur sur ce jeu, suffisamment pour savoir qu'il ne me plaît pas. Que je n'ai pas envie de l'approfondir pour les raisons évoquées plus haut.
À côté de ça j'ai des centaines d'heure sur CK, que j'ai pratiqué aussi bien avec la version boîte (ah les délices de gagner un nouveau duché à chaque génération ... ou presque) qu'avec le patch corrigeant le bug des croisades (ah le plaisir de conserver des vassaux).

Félire, tu ne peux pas parler de mes goûts. Tu peux parler des tiens, car tu les connais. Moi tu ne me connais pas, peut-être que je préfère un challenge plus crédible que "hop, nouveau perso, malus règne court, faction, guerre civile ... quoi, des mercos, zut on avait oublié que notre suzerain pouvait recruter des mercos, maintenant on est tous en prisons ..."

----------


## Félire

> Félire, tu ne peux pas parler de mes goûts. Tu peux parler des tiens, car tu les connais. Moi tu ne me connais pas, peut-être que je préfère un challenge plus crédible que "hop, nouveau perso, malus règne court, faction, guerre civile ... quoi, des mercos, zut on avait oublié que notre suzerain pouvait recruter des mercos, maintenant on est tous en prisons ..."


J'ai l'impression que tu préfères mettre en avant une ressemblance à la réalité de l'époque au profit du gameplay. Mais je pense pas que ce jeu à pour but d'être un documentaire sur l'époque.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je pense qu'il faut vraiment prendre un jeu Paradox comme un jeu avec un cadre historique et non un jeu simulant l'Histoire. Les mécaniques de gameplay ont toujours primé par rapport à l'Histoire et perso c'est tant mieux. En partant de ce postulat, on peut plus facilement accepter les digressions.

Bon pour moi ça ne règle pas la question de CK2 qui ne me plait pas dans son gameplay même si j'admets tout à fait que c'est un très bon jeu.

----------


## 60691

> J'ai l'impression que tu préfères mettre en avant une ressemblance à la réalité de l'époque au profit du gameplay. Mais je pense pas que ce jeu à pour but d'être un documentaire sur l'époque.


Je penche pourtant plus du côté du gameplay que de la simulation. La preuve j'ai joué à CK premier du nom, à EU, EU2 et EU4, à civ2, civ4 et civ5, qui tous trahissent plus ou moins lourdement l'histoire tout en prétendant s'en inspirer. Si le gameplay me plaît je m'assieds sur la simulation. Si le gameplay ne me plaît pas trop, je regarde si au moins la simulation est satisfaisante. Et pour CK2 (entre autres) le gameplay ne me plaît pas et la simulation ne correspond à rien.

Donc j'espère que mes indications auront permis à Nuka de comprendre pourquoi tout le monde n'est pas chaud bouillant à l'idée d'avoir du CK2 dans Stellaris. Pour le reste je ne cherche pas à me convaincre que je n'aime pas CK2, je ne cherche pas à convaincre les autres qu'ils ne doivent pas l'aimer car tous les goûts sont dans la nature, et que les goûts des autres ne sont pas moins valables que les miens. Et je propose donc de revenir à Stellaris, qui est l'objet du topic.  :;):

----------


## Chataigne

C'est marrant parce que 80% des points que tu repproches à CK2 sont dans CK1 (les rébellions intempestive, le système feodal simplifié, les guerres ... ).

----------


## Strago

Euh...je débarque peut-être mais le rapport entre CK2 et Stellaris au vu de ce qui a été annoncé, c'est pas juste le fait d'avoir des persos dont la personnalité sera définie par des traits de caractère (fourbe, honnête, courageux, lâche, etc) ce qui influencera leurs réactions aux events? Ou j'ai raté quelque chose?

----------


## Groomy

T'as rien raté, au delà des leaders il y a pas vraiment de rapport avec la gestion des persos de CK2.

----------


## 60691

> C'est marrant parce que 80% des points que tu repproches à CK2 sont dans CK1 (les rébellions intempestive, le système feodal simplifié, les guerres ... ).


Rébellions intempestives ? Notre expérience de CK diffère si tu as eu des rébellions intempestives. Oui, si tu utilisais l'armée de tes vassaux sans discontinuer ils finissaient par se révolter. C'était d'ailleurs très facile d'en profiter pour massacrer les ducs et n'avoir que des comtes comme vassaux. Oui si tu avais une infamie élevée au moment des croisades avec la version boîte l'absence d'objectif de la croisade allait faire chuter la piété et maintenir l'infamie élevée, ce qui procurait un malus de relations avec les vassaux. Une fois ces deux pièges connus, dont un ne fonctionnait qu'avec la version boîte, les rébellions étaient rares. Il restait principalement le spectre d'un vassal qui provoque une guerre civile. Moins d'une fois par siècle. On est très loin des guerres civiles systématiques de début de règne à CK2.

Système féodal simplifié. Je ne reproche pas au système féodal de CK2 d'être simplifié, mais d'être idéalisé, c'est différent. En fait je reproche vraiment le niveau empereur, qui n'existait justement pas dans CK (un seul empereur dans le jeu, celui de Byzance, mais il n'y avait pas de roi dans l'empire byzantin, le rang d'empereur remplaçait celui de roi).

les guerres. En effet, les guerres de CK sont ridicules dans leur déroulement, avec globalement les mêmes remarques que pour CK2, et en plus la possibilité pour une armée fatimide de traverser librement Byzance et la Hongrie pour assiéger une province au coeur de l'Allemagne. Et la conquête instantanée - sans traité de guerre - des territoires occupés d'une autre religion, provoquant une dispersion immédiate du régiment de la province concernée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



> Euh...je débarque peut-être mais le rapport entre CK2 et Stellaris au vu de ce qui a été annoncé, c'est pas juste le fait d'avoir des persos dont la personnalité sera définie par des traits de caractère (fourbe, honnête, courageux, lâche, etc) ce qui influencera leurs réactions aux events? Ou j'ai raté quelque chose


J'espère que ce sera ça.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

On s'en bat les couilles le topic de CK2 c'est a coté  :tired:

----------


## 60691

> On s'en bat les couilles le topic de CK2 c'est a coté


Je suis d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas ma faute si certains canards m'obligent sans cesse à développer. J'avais déjà essayé de conclure cette digression une fois.  ::(:

----------


## Ethoril

Sinon: http://www.hookedgamers.com/pc/stell...icle-1304.html

Mes plates excuses si c'est déjà passé.

----------


## tompalmer

Moi je trouve les jeux paradox très historiques, il manque certains détails mais y'a toujours l'essence de la période.

----------


## Jarec

> Moi je trouve les jeux paradox très historiques, il manque certains détails mais y'a toujours l'essence de la période.


Lol. No.

----------


## Darkath

> Sinon: http://www.hookedgamers.com/pc/stell...icle-1304.html
> 
> Mes plates excuses si c'est déjà passé.


Cool merci. Ca reprend un peu ce qui a été dit dans la preview de RPS donc on apprend pas trop de nouvelles choses cela dit.

----------


## Clad

60691: le debat est interessant. Je comprend que pour quelqu'un s'interessant a l'histoire, ca puisse etre frustrant de voir un jeu ancrer une fausse representation de la periode en etant trop simplifie.

Mais c'est juste un jeu ! Il faut donner du challenge regulierement au joueur (d'ou rebellions frequente), il faut des regles amusante a jouer (et c'est pas facile d'arriver a obtenir un equilibre, alors une fois qu'ils ont trouve un truc qui marche, c'est normal de le garder du VIIIeme au XVeme, et de l'ecosse a l'inde, meme si ca n'a aucun sens historiquement).

La periode historique, au fond c'est juste un skin. Mettre du moyen age dans un jeu de strategie, c'est comme mettre un ver de terre ou un plombier dans un jeu de plate forme. Earthworm jim n'est pas un documentaire animalier sur la vie des vers de terre, ni Mario une denonciation de la condition ouvriere dans le milieu de l'immigration italienne a Brooklin. Exactement de la meme maniere que CK2 n'est pas une representation fidele de la complexite des liens feodaux au cour du moyen age.

----------


## Nuka

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas ma faute si certains canards m'obligent sans cesse à développer. J'avais déjà essayé de conclure cette digression une fois.


Merci pour tout ces détails  ::):  Mais j'adhère plus à l'idée qu'en gros, les jeux paradox prennent une tendance de chaque époque (féodalité pour CK2 / naissance des nations pour EU4 / Eveil des peuples dans Vic2, etc.). Mais après, comme tu le dis, quand on sait que le féodalisme correspondait à une très brève période de temps en Europe alors que le jeu s'étire en longueur et en surface, les choses sont moins réalistes. Mais je trouve le gameplay fun et je m'attache à chacun de mes souverains.

Pour revenir à CK2 et Stellaris, ce n'est pas la première fois que Paradox cherche à recycler les traits de CK2 (lunatique, honnête, fourbe, etc.). Ils avaient voulu faire ça déjà dans leur JDR qui a été annulé de mémoire.

----------


## tompalmer

ck2 gère le féodalisme et le vassalisme, et il arrive a plutôt bien adapter les mécaniques de jeu, même pendant Charlemagne. 
Oui évidemment il manque des acteurs, des filtres, des personnages qui pourraient rendre le délire plus réaliste. 

Mais au moins ils arrivent a faire piger l'idée d'un Roi qui cherche a centraliser, contre des nobles qui cherchent a décentraliser. 
Il pourraient approfondir sur le rôle de l'Eglise, mais honnêtement, si tu joue a ck2 tu as pigé l'histoire politique du Moyen âge dans les grandes lignes.

A côté Medieval 2 TW propose une gestion de son Royaume complètement centralisée, c'est débile. 

Tous les jeux Paradox sont capables de te faire comprendre les enjeux politiques principaux de la période qu'ils traitent. Et c'est pas une mince affaire, ils s'en sortent hyper bien.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Pour revenir à CK2 et Stellaris, ce n'est pas la première fois que Paradox cherche à recycler les traits de CK2 (lunatique, honnête, fourbe, etc.). Ils avaient voulu faire ça déjà dans leur JDR qui a été annulé de mémoire.


Sans compter, il me semble, qu'ils étaient aussi présent dans Sengoku.

@60619 : Vois le bon coté des choses, au moins Stellaris ne sera pas un jeu historique. Ça fait déjà une frustration en moins  :;):

----------


## Jarec

> ck2 gère le féodalisme et le vassalisme, et il arrive a plutôt bien adapter les mécaniques de jeu, même pendant Charlemagne. 
> Oui évidemment il manque des acteurs, des filtres, des personnages qui pourraient rendre le délire plus réaliste. 
> 
> Mais au moins ils arrivent a faire piger d'un Roi qui cherche a centraliser, contre des nobles qui cherchent a décentraliser. 
> Il pourraient approfondir sur le rôle de l'Eglise, mais honnêtement, si tu joue a ck2 tu as pigé l'histoire politique du Moyen âge dans les grandes lignes.


N'importe quoi. CK2 n'a rien de réaliste historiquement.

----------


## tompalmer

> N'importe quoi. CK2 n'a rien de réaliste historiquement.


Argumente au moins ... Evidemment y'a des concessions, rien que le fait de jouer sur une carte et d'être omniscient est une "grosse" transgression par exemple, mais nécessaire au gameplay.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Sur un autre topic alors.

----------


## Pikar

J'y ai vécu et je peux vous dire que c'est plus compliqué que dans le jeu.

----------


## Félire

> J'y ai vécu et je peux vous dire que c'est plus compliqué que dans le jeu.


Charlemagne tu étais caché là ? Bon bouge toi, la France a besoin de toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

> Charlemagne tu étais caché là ? Bon bouge toi, la France l'Europe a besoin de toi


Fixed. Il finirait ce qu'il n'a pas pu terminer à l'époque : la soumission de la Bretagne.

----------


## sabrovitch

> N'importe quoi. CK2 n'a rien de réaliste historiquement.


Je me prononcerais pas pour un camp ou pour l'autre - perso je suis dans le camp Victoria et CKII je m'en branle.
Mais de là à dire qu'il a *RIEN* de réaliste historiquement, faut pas abuser. C'est déjà un énorme travail de recherche pour foutre les vassaux, rois de n'importe quel royaume paumé en 800 ap JC. Y'a aussi beaucoup de recherches pours les events et le flavour de manière générale.

----------


## Nuka

En fait Stellaris est un DLC de CK2 c'est ça ?  ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

> perso je suis dans le camp Victoria.


Oui d'ailleurs parlons du petit frère mal aimé de la fratrie des GSG de Paradox. Pour ? Contre ? Ou bien au contraire ?

----------


## sabrovitch

> Oui d'ailleurs parlons du petit frère mal aimé de la fratrie des GSG de Paradox. Pour ? Contre ? Ou bien au contraire ?


C'est le meilleur GSG Victoria. S'tout.

----------


## Jarec

> Je me prononcerais pas pour un camp ou pour l'autre - perso je suis dans le camp Victoria et CKII je m'en branle.
> Mais de là à dire qu'il a *RIEN* de réaliste historiquement, faut pas abuser. C'est déjà un énorme travail de recherche pour foutre les vassaux, rois de n'importe quel royaume paumé en 800 ap JC. Y'a aussi beaucoup de recherches pours les events et le flavour de manière générale.


La bdd est réaliste forcément, je te parle du gameplay et de certains aspects du jeu, comme le fonctionnement politique des royaumes et du HRE, les guerres, les cultures, tout l'aspect complot et révolte est abusé ( il y avait pas des complots toutes les semaines hein  ::):  ), etc, etc.

----------


## sabrovitch

> La bdd est réaliste forcément, je te parle du gameplay et de certains aspects du jeu, comme le fonctionnement politique des royaumes et du HRE, les guerres, les cultures, tout l'aspect complot et révolte est abusé ( il y avait pas des complots toutes les semaines hein  ), etc, etc.


Ca c'est une volonté du jeu pour qu'il soit plus marrant (apparemment ça plait vu que c'est le jeu Paradox le plus populaire, perso les mécaniques du jeu me soulent à force). Moi je me rappelle de Tom qui avait buté tous les fils du roi d'Angleterre dans la GPO. C'était fun même si c'était pas très réaliste qu'un comte random ait ces pouvoirs  :;):

----------


## Jarec

> Ca c'est une volonté du jeu pour qu'il soit plus marrant (apparemment ça plait vu que c'est le jeu Paradox le plus populaire, perso les mécaniques du jeu me soulent à force). Moi je me rappelle de Tom qui avait buté tous les fils du roi d'Angleterre dans la GPO. C'était fun même si c'était pas très réaliste qu'un comte random ait ces pouvoirs


Ha mais c'est un bon jeu hein ! J'aime bien y jouer de temps en temps, mais Tompalmer qui dit que le jeu est réaliste historiquement, lolnop.

----------


## Vladivostok

De toute manière, il y a autant de notion de "réalisme dans un jeu-vidéo" que de personne sur ce forum, je ne suis pas sûr que ce débat aboutisse à quelque chose d'intéressant  ::ninja::

----------


## Gigax

True dat.

----------


## Turgon

Sinon je vois moult lurkers qui lurkent ce topic et qui s'infligent les débats sur le réalisme ou mes remarques sur Tompalmer. J'ai pitié de vous, voici une information utile :

Le wiki Stellaris est ouvert.

----------


## Jarec

> Sinon je vois moult lurkers qui lurkent ce topic et qui s'infligent les débats sur le réalisme ou mes remarques sur Tompalmer. J'ai pitié de vous, voici une information utile :
> 
> Le wiki Stellaris est ouvert.


Sexy les mamallians

----------


## Turgon

> Sexy les mamallians


N'est-ce pas ? Sinon la page features contient à peu près tout ce qu'on sait du jeu.

----------


## Molina

Je me demande comment ils vont faire pour allier le temps court de la vie des héros, et le temps très très long de la conquête spatiale.

----------


## tompalmer

Bah avec des dynasties

----------


## Pikar

> Je me demande comment ils vont faire pour allier le temps court de la vie des héros, et le temps très très long de la conquête spatiale.


Sans compter qu'on pourra avoir des élections démocratiques pour les fédérations galactiques. (Toutes les combien d'années?)




> Bah avec des dynasties


Ah non pas de contrôle de dynastie, je veux voir un mix de CK2 et de EU: Rome Vae Victis !

----------


## Groomy

> Je me demande comment ils vont faire pour allier le temps court de la vie des héros, et le temps très très long de la conquête spatiale.


La conquête sera très très longue ?  Enfin je pense que ce sera comme dans les autres jeux du genre... On mettra pas 60 ans à coloniser une planète.

----------


## LeLiquid

> C'est le meilleur GSG Victoria. S'tout.


Je suis d'accord !

----------


## Longwelwind

J'aime bien la tronche des aliens, même si elle sont peu clichés (Race poilue, race oiseau, race tentacule, race reptile).
J'ai beaucoup aimé Mass Effect parce que je trouvais que les races aliens étaient charismatiques (contrairement à d'autres univers que je n'énoncerais pas sous peine de créer des débats de 4 pages), et les quelques illustrations montre des races jôôôlies.

----------


## Nattefrost

P*tain j'étais passé à coté de ce topic (et de la news). Ca veut dire que Vicky 3 c'est pas pour tout de suite...  ::'(:

----------


## Molina

> La conquête sera très très longue ?  Enfin je pense que ce sera comme dans les autres jeux du genre... On mettra pas 60 ans à coloniser une planète.


Ben dans ma tête, une colonisation de planète c'est 150 ans minimum pour au début de l'arbre technologique. Alors si le jeu avance de jour en jour, ça risque d'être long.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

Rah ça va être long d'attendre 2016 bon sang !

----------


## Catel

> J'aime bien la tronche des aliens, même si elle sont peu clichés (Race poilue, race oiseau, race tentacule, race reptile).
> J'ai beaucoup aimé Mass Effect parce que je trouvais que les races aliens étaient charismatiques (contrairement à d'autres univers que je n'énoncerais pas sous peine de créer des débats de 4 pages), et les quelques illustrations montre des races jôôôlies.


[Hésitant] Je me demande de quels univers il est question.

----------


## Jarec

> [Hésitant] Je me demande de quels univers il est question.


De l'univers de Stellaris ?

----------


## Darkath

> De l'univers de Stellaris ?


Non je pense qu'il faisait plutôt référence a des univers comme Star Trek quand il dit "contrairement à d'autres univers que je n'énoncerais pas sous peine de créer des débats de 4 pages"

----------


## Jarec

> Non je pense qu'il faisait plutôt référence a des univers comme Star Trek quand il dit "contrairement à d'autres univers que je n'énoncerais pas sous peine de créer des débats de 4 pages"


Ha oui j'avais mal compris le message.
Mais bon après chacun ses gouts, parce que je trouve la direction artistique de Mass Effect assez dégueulasse, et les races aliens relativement hideuses.

----------


## Darkath

Surtout que c'est pas si différent que les races de stellaris qu'on a vu jusque la, que des humanoides, 0 science et plein de space magic. Et puis bon entre l'espèce de bonasses avec que des filles, les gros lourdeau bourrins, les gars intelligents mais tout sec, l'originalité atteint le niveau 0. Les seuls marrants sont les Quarians, les Elcors et les poulpes, mais c'est ceux avec qui ont interagit le moins.

----------


## Jarec

> Surtout que c'est pas si différent que les races de stellaris qu'on a vu jusque la, que des humanoides, 0 science et plein de space magic. Et puis bon entre l'espèce de bonasses avec que des filles, les gros lourdeau bourrins, les gars intelligents mais tout sec, l'originalité atteint le niveau 0. Les seuls marrants sont les Quarians, les Elcors et les poulpes, mais c'est ceux avec qui ont interagit le moins.


Oui, j'ai jamais compris la hype sur la série mass effect...

----------


## Snakeshit

> Oui, j'ai jamais compris la hype sur la série mass effect...


Regarde la concurrence ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Regarde la concurrence ?


Donc si je sors une simulation de déboucheurs de chiottes on va crier au génie parce qu'il y a pas de concurrence :/ ?

----------


## Cheshire

> [Hésitant] Je me demande de quels univers il est question.


X-COM: Apocalypse et ses aliens tout droit sortis d'un (bad) trip LSD  ::lol::

----------


## sabrovitch

> Donc si je sors une simulation de déboucheurs de chiottes on va crier au génie parce qu'il y a pas de concurrence :/ ?


Surgeon Simulator ?
T'as même un jeu de nettoyage je sais plus le nom qui a eu un ptit succès.

Après c'est vrai que les RPGs spacetruc ça court pas les rues. Mass Effect, TOR (KOTOR aussi du coup) et j'en vois déjà plus.

----------


## Darkath

> Donc si je sors une simulation de déboucheurs de chiottes on va crier au génie parce qu'il y a pas de concurrence :/ ?


Visceral Cleanup detail c'est fantastique

----------


## Snakeshit

> Donc si je sors une simulation de déboucheurs de chiottes on va crier au génie parce qu'il y a pas de concurrence :/ ?


Si c'est bien foutu, y a des chances.  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Surtout que c'est pas si différent que les races de stellaris qu'on a vu jusque la, que des humanoides, 0 science et plein de space magic. Et puis bon entre l'espèce de bonasses avec que des filles, les gros lourdeau bourrins, les gars intelligents mais tout sec, l'originalité atteint le niveau 0.


Mass Effect du Space magic  :Pouah:   ::blink:: 
Regarde ça, pas envie de pondre un pavé juste pour ça, t’arrêtera de dire n'importe quoi après  :Facepalm: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwj8deuPjNE

Et tu te contredis toi même (bipédie et non humanoïde) avec les Hanari et les Elcors plus loin....




> Les seuls marrants sont les Quarians, les Elcors et les poulpes, mais c'est ceux avec qui ont interagit le moins.


Pour les Quariens je vois pas d'ou ont interagit le moins...

L’intérêt de ME c'est pas l'univers en lui même, encore que c'est un des rare ou les humains sont minauritaire en SF, mais l'écriture de l'histoire et des personnages


Pour ce qui est du jeu, j'aurais plutôt préférer un nouvel opus de *Victoria*, avec pourquoi pas l'histoire moderne, pour ensuite enchaîner sur _Stellaris_.
Mon bon à voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Mass Effect du Space magic  
> Regarde ça, t’arrêtera de dire n'importe quoi après 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwj8deuPjNE


Ta vidéo c'est un mec qui bullshit hein, pas de la science (au mieux de l'espoir fou mais c'est pas sourcé alors bon). Et oui ME c'est du bon Space Magic (résurrection, une fin à la con, ...), ça en fait pas un mauvais jeu.




> Et tu te contredis toi même (bipédie) avec les Hanari et les Elcors plus loin....


Ce sont pas des races majeures.




> Pour les Quariens je vois pas d'ou ont interagit le moins...


On les rencontre à peine dans le 1.




> L’intérêt de ME c'est pas l'univers en lui même, encore que c'est un des rare ou les humains sont minauritaire en SF, mais l'écriture de l'histoire et des personnages


Bof. Les humains suivent le classique de la race jeune mais super adaptable qui déchire tout en fait. Asimov avait écrit une nouvelle comme ça (et encore, c'était pas si joyeux) et il avait dit qu'il n'avait pas apprécié parce que l'éditeur qui lui avait demandé des révisions semblait avoir une vision très limite de la race humaine qui déchire (blonde aux yeux bleus). C'est en partie pour ça (pour pas rompre son amitié avec l'éditeur et aussi parce qu'il pensait ne pas savoir écrire des extraterrestres) que ses livres ne contiennent pas vraiment d'extraterrestres (et ça déchire vu que bon, faire un extraterrestre qui n'est qu'un humain coloré est inutile).

----------


## sabrovitch

> Ta vidéo c'est un mec qui bullshit hein, pas de la science (au mieux de l'espoir fou mais c'est pas sourcé alors bon). Et oui ME c'est du bon Space Magic (résurrection, une fin à la con, ...), ça en fait pas un mauvais jeu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ce sont pas des races majeures.
> 
> 
> 
> On les rencontre à peine dans le 1.
> ...


Total Annihilation y'a pas d'extraterrestres.
Et c'est génial le monde de TA qui est basé sur ce fait.

----------


## Darkath

Sinon on apprend qu'il n'y aura pas de mécanisme relatif a la religion dans le jeu, en dehors du fait qu'un scientifique peut avoir un trait type "zélote" etc.

----------


## Charmide

Ah le bon vieux débat ME = space magic. 
Nostalgie intense.

----------


## Darkath

> Ah le bon vieux débat ME = space magic. 
> Nostalgie intense.


Alors que prend Star trek, par exemple, ça c'est du sérieux avec de la science dure :



 ::trollface::

----------


## Molina

> Sinon on apprend qu'il n'y aura pas de mécanisme relatif a la religion dans le jeu, en dehors du fait qu'un scientifique peut avoir un trait type "zélote" etc.


Les Downgrade commencent  :Emo:

----------


## MikeFriks

> Sinon on apprend qu'il n'y aura pas de mécanisme relatif a la religion dans le jeu, en dehors du fait qu'un scientifique peut avoir un trait type "zélote" etc.


Déception ... mais logique, car les ET ne sont pas tous sensés avoir des religions. Du coup ils ont simplifié la chose. Après pour les croyances, on verra.

----------


## tompalmer

Ils feront des DD quand ?

----------


## batfunk

> Alors que prend Star trek, par exemple, ça c'est du sérieux avec de la science dure :
> 
> http://media.giphy.com/media/7fLvK10wH1Mpa/giphy.gif


Toute la magie de Star Trek est là,passer de la mécanique quantique à Luis Mariano  :^_^: .Q est mon idole,avec Data,Spock Et Mc Coy ::): .
J’espère que le jeu sera moddable,avec un petit mod star trek par exemple... ::P:

----------


## Roguellnir

> Total Annihilation y'a pas d'extraterrestres.
> Et c'est génial le monde de TA qui est basé sur ce fait.


Bah si, c'est même tout le plot de The Core Contingency.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Toute la magie de Star Trek est là,passer de la mécanique quantique à Luis Mariano .Q est mon idole,avec Data,Spock Et Mc Coy.
> J’espère que le jeu sera moddable,avec un petit mod star trek par exemple...


J’espère aussi.
Ce sera un mod Mass Effect avec une petite frite pour moi. Le seul truc qui m'ennuie, c'est que si les races sont générées, on ne pourra pas faire des traits spécifiques à des races. On verra donc des Krogans pacifiques, des Salarians ultra-guerrier et autres joyeusetés. J'ai peur que ça détruise un peu l'identité des races, même dans le jeu de base.

----------


## Catel

> Oui, j'ai jamais compris la hype sur la série mass effect...


[Ironique] Le premier tiers du premier jeu.


[Déçu] Je ne suis pas certain que mon trait d'humour soit bien passé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J’espère aussi.
> Ce sera un mod Mass Effect avec une petite frite pour moi. Le seul truc qui m'ennuie, c'est que si les races sont générées, on ne pourra pas faire des traits spécifiques à des races. On verra donc des Krogans pacifiques, des Salarians ultra-guerrier et autres joyeusetés. J'ai peur que ça détruise un peu l'identité des races, même dans le jeu de base.


[Sardonique] Quelle est l'identité de la race humaine ? :ministèredelidentitenationale:

----------


## Praetor

> [Sardonique] Quelle est l'identité de la race humaine ? :ministèredelidentitenationale:


Bisounours qu'il ne faut pas faire chier.

----------


## Jarec

> Sinon on apprend qu'il n'y aura pas de mécanisme relatif a la religion dans le jeu, en dehors du fait qu'un scientifique peut avoir un trait type "zélote" etc.


Heu ils avaient pas dit qu'on pourrait jouer un empire xenophobe et religieux ? 
Dommage pour la religion....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bisounours qu'il ne faut pas faire chier.
> 
> http://i79.servimg.com/u/f79/15/74/38/57/bisoun10.jpg


Putain ça aurait été presque parfait avec une fleur de lys a la place du coeur et du bleu blanc rouge  ::wub::

----------


## Jarec

> We are very excited about the enthusiastic response we’ve gotten to the Stellaris announcement. This game is quite a departure from our historical titles, so we weren't sure how our fans and supporters would react to us trying something new and somewhat radical.
> 
> We have seen a little bit of confusion in some places, though, so it’s probably best to clarify and correct some common misconceptions.
> 
> This is a Clausewitz game. The newest version of our homegrown engine – the one powering Crusader Kings II and Europa Universalis IV – is the backbone of Stellaris.
> This is a pausable, real/continuous time game like our other titles. No turns! And you can, of course, accelerate or decelerate the time at your leisure.
> There are not seven playable races. This misunderstanding probably came about because we’ve used the word “phenotype” for the main classes of species – and there are six of those (Mammalian, Avian, Reptilian, etc). There are also six art styles related to these classes, for ships, buildings, and so on. There are pre-scripted races available for a quick game start, though you will never run into any of these as AI controlled factions. (The universe is populated with random species.) When you start the game, you can choose one of these scripted races or customize your own star-trekking population through a very simple process.
> Stellaris is being designed with large multiplayer capability in mind. Hotjoin will be possible, allowing people to join games already in progress, and we hope that the only real limit on the number of players will be the size of the galaxy map.
> Stellaris will be released simultaneously for Windows PC, Mac and Linux machines.
> We do not have various different religions and cultures in the game. ("Religion" in an abstract sense is often mentioned however.)


Traduction : 




> On est très excités des retours positifs par l'annonce de Stellaris. Ce jeu est un nouveau départ par rapport à nos autres jeux, on était donc pas sur de la réaction de nos fans à cette tentative de faire quelque chose de nouveau et complètement différent.
> 
> On a remarqué quelques points qui restaient flous, donc nous allons essayer de résoudre certains malentendus.
> 
> C'est un jeu Clausewitz. La plus récente version de notre moteur maison - Celui qui fait tourner CK2 et EUIV - est la colonne vertébrale de Stellaris.
> C'est un jeu en temps réel, pausable, comme tous nos autres jeux. Pas de tours ! Et vous pouvez, bien sur, accélérez ou ralentir le temps comme vous le souhaitez.
> Il n'y a pas sept races jouables, ce malentendu vient probablement du terme utilisé "phénotype" - qui sont au nombre de six (Mammalian, Avian, Reptilian, etc). Il y a également six direction artistiques liés à ces espèces, pour les vaisseaux, batiments et tout ce qui va avec. Il y a des races pré-définis disponibles pour des lancement de parties rapides, néanmoins vous ne rencontrerez jamais ces factions joués par une IA. ( L'univers est peuplé d'espèces aléatoires.) Quand vous commencez une partie, vous pouvez choisir une de ces races pré-définis, ou créer votre propre peuple star-trekkien très simplement.
> Nous créons Stellaris avec l'aspect multijoueur en tête. Le Hotjoin sera possible ( Note du traducteur : LOL LOL LOL LOL ), permettant aux joueurs de rejoindre les parties déjà lancées, et nous espérons que la seule limite au nombre de joueurs sera la taille de la carte galactique.
> Stellaris sortira sur Windows, Mac, et Linux simultanément.
> Nous n'avons pas différentes cultures et religions dans le jeu. ("Religion" qui est souvent mentionné à un sens abstrait.)


Désolé pour les fautes, j'ai traduit à la va vite.

----------


## AKDrum

QU'ils mettent l'accent sur le multijoueur c'est bien, mais j'espère qu'ils ne délaisseront pas le solo pour autant...

----------


## Jarec

> QU'ils mettent l'accent sur le multijoueur c'est bien, mais j'espère qu'ils ne délaisseront pas le solo pour autant...


Ca sera comme EUIV je pense, ceux qui aiment jouer a EUIV en solo aimeront jouer a Stellaris en solo.
Mais multi >>> all.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Stellaris is being designed with large multiplayer capability in mind. Hotjoin will be possible, allowing people to join games already in progress, and we hope that the only real limit on the number of players will be the size of the galaxy map.


Ce serait marrant d'avoir une partie où des nouveaux joueurs peuvent rejoindre quand un joueur meurt. Un genre d'univers "en continue" où les empires dominants se succèdent.

----------


## Darkath

> Ce serait marrant d'avoir une partie où des nouveaux joueurs peuvent rejoindre quand un joueur meurt. Un genre d'univers "en continue" où les empires dominants se succèdent.


www.agar.io version Grand Strategy ?  ::P:

----------


## Kruos

> Mais multi >>> all.


Ce qu'il faut pas lire des fois.  ::P:

----------


## Groomy

Dans les jeux Paradox c'est vrai.

----------


## Longwelwind

> www.agar.io version Grand Strategy ?


Je pensais à Kingdom, mais le principe reste le même.
Le problème, c'est qu'il faut imposer une limite ou un mécanisme pour que les grands empire disparaissent et laissent la place aux nouveaux joueurs. Dans Agario, une fois que tu es dans les premiers, tu as très peu de chance de perdre et la partie se finira quand tu en auras marre. Dans Kingdom, tu as une limite d'âge (i.e. de tours) pour essayer de conquérir le maximum de territoires.
Ou alors, on fait que les grandes catastrophes ne touchent que les empires avancées, un peu comme les Reapers qui ne tuent que les espèces les plus avancées !  ::lol::

----------


## Félire

> Ou alors, on fait que les grandes catastrophes ne touchent que les empires avancées, un peu comme les Reapers qui ne tuent que les espèces les plus avancées !


Ou des catastrophes qui occupent le jeu un temps donné. Une attaque venant d'une autre dimension sur x tours.

----------


## Darkath

> Dans Agario, une fois que tu es dans les premiers, tu as très peu de chance de perdre et la partie se finira quand tu en auras marre.


Non parceque :




> Ou alors, on fait que les grandes catastrophes ne touchent que les empires avancées, un peu comme les Reapers qui ne tuent que les espèces les plus avancées !


La "grosse catastrophe" dans agar.io c'est les virus (machin verts avec des piquants). Que tu ne peux bouffer que si t'es plus gros. Le truc c'est que plus t'es gros plus t'as de chance d'en chopper un par erreur, et les autres peuvent les pousser sur toi pour te faire péter.

Bref a part si t'es très bon ou que t'as une team tu reste pas 1er très longtemps en général  ::P: 

Au final c'est pas si différence qu'un empire qui explose en plein de petite factions qui se révoltent, le temps que tu réunifie t'aura forcément perdu une grosse partie ^^

----------


## Jarec

Par contre, ils avaient pas dit qu'il y avait 7 phénotypes ? 
L'absence de religion me saoule ::(:

----------


## Snakeshit

Six il me semble, mammifères et humains sont un seul phénotype.
La religion sera en DLC  ::P: .

----------


## Nattefrost

Du coup ils vont mettre quoi comme religion pour les humains pour pas faire de vagues?  ::trollface:: 
Monothéisme "biblique" ?

----------


## Jarec

> Du coup ils vont mettre quoi comme religion pour les humains pour pas faire de vagues? 
> Monothéisme "biblique" ?


Il n'y a qu'une seule religion !

----------


## Darkath

> Par contre, ils avaient pas dit qu'il y avait 7 phénotypes ? 
> L'absence de religion me saoule


6 phénotypes, 7 races par défault. Les humains et les homme gorilles-chelou étant dans le même phénotype.

----------


## Jarec

> 6 phénotypes, 7 races par défault. Les humains et les homme gorilles-chelou étant dans le même phénotype.


Ils sont un peu casses couilles avec leur différentiation de phénotypes et races haha

----------


## Molina

> 6 phénotypes, 7 races par défault. Les humains et les homme gorilles-chelou étant dans le même phénotype.





> Ils sont un peu casses couilles avec leur différentiation de phénotypes et races haha


Traduction : 
Il y a donc 7 classes animales et 6 genres donnant 7*6 espèces.  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

> Traduction : 
> Il y a donc 7 classes animales et 6 genres donnant 7*6 espèces.


Et quid du genre ? Si je veux jouer une phénotype de gastéropes bipède transgender FTM ?

----------


## sabrovitch

> Et quid du genre ? Si je veux jouer une phénotype de gastéropes bipède transgender FTM ?


Le phénotype hélicoptère d'attaque ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Par contre, ils avaient pas dit qu'il y avait 7 phénotypes ? 
> L'absence de religion me saoule


A mon avis chaque empire a sa religion et peut être tolérant ou pas. Ils auraient pu faire des grands-groupes (genre les humains auraient eu monothéisme (mais déjà rien que foutre ça ç'aurait causé des problèmes), les taupes de l'espace de l'athéisme, les space-slugs du polythéisme...) mais ça a vite ses limites et franchement dans un tel contexte difficilement applicable.
Ou alors il faut pouvoir créer sa religion et la personnaliser, ça ça serait marrant.

----------


## Félire

> Ou alors il faut pouvoir créer sa religion et la personnaliser, ça ça serait marrant.


Peut être dans un DLC. Ca ferait un ajout sympa au Gameplay

----------


## Jarec

> Le phénotype hélicoptère d'attaque ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> A mon avis chaque empire a sa religion et peut être tolérant ou pas. Ils auraient pu faire des grands-groupes (genre les humains auraient eu monothéisme (mais déjà rien que foutre ça ç'aurait causé des problèmes), les taupes de l'espace de l'athéisme, les space-slugs du polythéisme...) mais ça a vite ses limites et franchement dans un tel contexte difficilement applicable.
> Ou alors il faut pouvoir créer sa religion et la personnaliser, ça ça serait marrant.


Bah oui c'est ça le truc de créer sa religion.

----------


## Snakeshit

Après si ça se trouve on a une religion sans nom, sans véritable gestion interne sauf les grandes lignes (extrémiste ou hippie) ?

----------


## sabrovitch

> Après si ça se trouve on a une religion sans nom, sans véritable gestion interne sauf les grandes lignes (extrémiste ou hippie) ?


C'est ce que à quoi je m'attends perso. Tu gères ta relation à la religion dans ton empire, mais tu gères pas les principes de ta religion. Et oui j'imagine qu'ils ont prévu un DLC sur ça.

----------


## tralala

Bien déçu de voir que toutes les races soient  anthropomorphes et qu'elles aient le même système de gouvernement. Une race en mode fourmi sans individualité par exemple aurait été bienvenue.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est un cruel manque d'imagination quand même, même dans les années 30 les protos auteurs de SF avaient réussi à imaginer des extras terrestres un peu plus .. exotiques.

----------


## IriK

> Bien déçu de voir que toutes les races soient  anthropomorphes et qu'elles aient le même système de gouvernement. Une race en mode fourmi sans individualité par exemple aurait été bienvenue.


A la manière des _Rachnis_ ou des _Arachnides_  ::wub::

----------


## Turgon

Ce serait un tel fun à jouer...

----------


## Groomy

Je suis d'accord, j'en reviens pas du mange d'imagination et d'originalité de tous ces devs de jeux SF.

----------


## Da-Soth

Faire des races multiples avec des capacités très spécifiques signifient developper des gameplay differents pour chacune des races.

C'est plus difficile et on s'expose à creer des déséquilbres.

Le coeur du jeu peut très bien imposer un gameplay unique avec quelques races en socle de départ et peut être que plus tard, des races originales apparaitront en DLC.

----------


## tompalmer

Quand on prétend s'attaquer a l'immensité de l'univers, faut que le scope soit là. Ou qu'on en ait au moins l'impression.

Là ça ressemble a Anno 1404 et encore.
Cet effort ils le font sur tous les autres jeux, résultat : EUIV a plus de diversité politique sur une planète que Stellaris n'en aura sur une galaxie ou un univers. 

ça fait tâche.

----------


## Da-Soth

> EUIV a plus de diversité


Europa ne s'est pas fait en un jour. Il a fallut attendre le 3 pour commencer à avoir des differences de gameplays au sein du jeu. Et le 4 + des DLC pour avoir la version que nous connaissons aujourd'hui.

Ca faisait des années que les gens ralaient sur Europa pour sortir le jeu d'Europe.

Faudrait ne pas avoir la mémoire courte.

----------


## Jarec

> Quand on prétend s'attaquer a l'immensité de l'univers, faut que le scope soit là. Ou qu'on en ait au moins l'impression.
> 
> Là ça ressemble a Anno 1404 et encore.
> Cet effort ils le font sur tous les autres jeux, résultat : EUIV a plus de diversité politique sur une planète que Stellaris n'en aura sur une galaxie ou un univers. 
> 
> ça fait tâche.


A part tes commentaires sur le jeu, je vois pas trop de taches en fait.
Ils ont même pas parler du système politique et maitre Tompalmer viens donner des leçons sur un jeu pas sorti.
La diversité politique d'EUIV de base se résume à quoi ?  Monarchie et République.
Rien que dans Stellaris de base, il y aura déjà plus de système politiques que ces deux la. ( Sans compter la possibilité de génocider, mettre en esclavage, faire des expèriences sur des peuples d'une autre planète)

----------


## tompalmer

Faudrait surtout arrêter de comparer Paradox des années 2000 avec celui de 2015. 
Y'a du blé, du temps de développement, des équipes. 

Je n'ai nul doute que pas mal d'aspect du gameplay seront biens, mais bon faut faire des efforts sur des trucs élémentaires quand même ... 
Ils auraient pu au moins repomper des monarchies, ou des espèces de ruches a la Zerg. 

C'est un peu risible d'imaginer le petit alien mettre son butin dans l'urne, c'est fukuyamesque

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A part tes commentaires sur le jeu, je vois pas trop de taches en fait.
> Ils ont même pas parler du système politique et maitre Tompalmer viens donner des leçons sur un jeu pas sorti.
> La diversité politique d'EUIV de base se résume à quoi ?  Monarchie et République.
> Rien que dans Stellaris de base, il y aura déjà plus de système politiques que ces deux la. ( Sans compter la possibilité de génocider, mettre en esclavage, faire des expèriences sur des peuples d'une autre planète)


Je me base sur ça 



> que toutes les races soient anthropomorphes et qu'elles aient le même système de gouvernement

----------


## Snakeshit

Après c'est une nouvelle IP. Faut d'abord commencer par des bases solides. Après on peut étendre si on le souhaite.

----------


## tompalmer

Bah d'un côté on a ça : 



> The player can choose from 7 [citation needed] pre-made species, or design their own [citation needed] within 6 species groups[2]
> Created from 6[2] species types for a race to be grouped into: molluscoid, mammalian (which includes humans), fungoid, avian, insectoid [citation needed], and reptilian[7]
> Album of currently known species types
> *Every alien species that you encounter will be unique to your game, concocted from a long list of physical traits and social behaviors. The AI will never use the pre-made species[3][2]*
> There are around a hundred animated portraits to represent each race in game[3]
> *Every species has a backstory*[3]


C'est dommage de s'arrêter en si bon chemin et de faire une sort d’évolutionnisme politique ..
Après pour l’anthropomorphisme ça peut se défendre, mais ça reste étroit d'esprit.  C'est ignorer toute l'histoire de la SF depuis au moins les années 80

----------


## Darkath

> que toutes les races soient anthropomorphes et qu'elles aient le même système de gouvernement


Y'aura différentes sortes de gouvernement, je vois pas d'ou tu sort que ce sera le même partout  :ouaiouai:

----------


## tompalmer

Bon bah faut remonter aux sources, le wiki dit rien a ce sujet. Tralala tu sort ça d'où ?

----------


## Jarec

> Bon bah faut remonter aux sources, le wiki dit rien a ce sujet. Tralala tu sort ça d'où ?


Ils ont dit qu'on pourrait former plusieurs sortes de fédérations galactiques, etc

----------


## tompalmer

Bah une fédération en soit ça veut rien dire, ça peut être monarchique comme n'importe quoi.

----------


## Bruit Bleu

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une petite civilisation des Machines, cyborgs, drones, IAs intergalactiques en réseau et vaisseaux intelligents...

----------


## Alchimist

Ou alors du mucus qui s'empare de l'esprit des gens pour former un collectif de pensée  :Bave:

----------


## Kelexel

Je vois pas comment on peut proposer un gameplay différent par race tout en restant équilibré ET intéressant à jouer.

Même Blizzard n'y arrive pas avec 3 races alors 7...

Pour un 4X c'est juste une skin différente avec des bonus/malus et des conditions de victoire propre à chaque faction. Vouloir des pans entiers de jeu radicalement différents me semble impossible rien qu'en temps de développement.

J'ai l'impression que beaucoup ont perdu pied avec la réalité d'un développement là.

----------


## Snakeshit

Ben c'est pas impossible, mais clairement pas à la sortie. Si le jeu a du succès, il y a moyen de voir ça en DLC. Les jeux Paradox n'ont pas forcément à vocation d'être équilibré, surtout si le jeu en lui même n'impose pas un type de victoire comme trop efficace. Voir si le jeu est pas vraiment pensé pour avoir une victoire totale.

----------


## Jarec

> Je vois pas comment on peut proposer un gameplay différent par race tout en restant équilibré ET intéressant à jouer.
> 
> Même Blizzard n'y arrive pas avec 3 races alors 7...
> 
> Pour un 4X c'est juste une skin différente avec des bonus/malus et des conditions de victoire propre à chaque faction. Vouloir des pans entiers de jeu radicalement différents me semble impossible rien qu'en temps de développement.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que beaucoup ont perdu pied avec la réalité d'un développement là.


Un système politique différent, c'est pas forcément un gameplay totalement différent.
ils l'ont bien réussi avec EUIV.

----------


## Erlikhan

> Les champis de lespace



Façon Fungi de yuggoth  :D

----------


## Arckalypse

> Je vois pas comment on peut proposer un gameplay différent par race tout en restant équilibré ET intéressant à jouer.
> 
> Même Blizzard n'y arrive pas avec 3 races alors 7...
> 
> Pour un 4X c'est juste une skin différente avec des bonus/malus et des conditions de victoire propre à chaque faction. Vouloir des pans entiers de jeu radicalement différents me semble impossible rien qu'en temps de développement.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que beaucoup ont perdu pied avec la réalité d'un développement là.


Dans les 4X d'Amplitude le gameplay peut pas mal varier entre certaines races, après je ne sais pas si c'est équilibré en multi mais l'expérience de jeu n'est pas la même.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Dans les 4X d'Amplitude le gameplay peut pas mal varier entre certaines races, après je ne sais pas si c'est équilibré en multi mais l'expérience de jeu n'est pas la même.


Ça ne change pas fondamentalement non plus. Mais c'est vrai que c'est chouette.

----------


## Félire

D'un autre coté un gameplay sous forme de ruche, ça veut juste dire une soumission total de l'ensemble des individus. Je vois pas trop le côté amusant en terme de gameplay que ça pourrait apporter. Ensuite sur les modes politiques on aura à mon avis le choix, mais ça reste des spéculations.

----------


## Turgon

Mais non ça veut juste dire un 4x classique  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

_Lots of speculation from everyone..._

----------


## tompalmer

Rush zerglings qui part d'un trou noir et finit sur terre  ::o:

----------


## Oor-tael

Pour l’anthropomorphisme des races, c'est effectivement un petit peu décevant... Notamment quand on a connu de réels bijoux comme Ascendancy dans les années 90 (pour mémoire, plus de 20 races : http://www.b-sting.nl/ascendancy/species.html, des insectes, des robots autonomes, des espèces intégralement gazeuses ou liquides, et quelques trucs loufoques pour le fun). 
Mais ça reste une déception très mineure, tant que la richesse du gameplay est suffisante, avec de nombreux traits permettant de les démarquer.

Moi ce qui me plaît le plus dans cette annonce, c'est l'absence de contexte historique. Cela signifie que ENFIN le savoir-faire indéniable de Paradox sera employé à créer un jeu totalement compatible avec du multijoueur compétitif, et non un jeu solo jouable à plusieurs pour déconner. La fidélité (relative, certes) d'un jeu à l'Histoire l'empêche _de facto_ d'être équilibré, et donc compétitif. Donc en se libérant de ce carcan, nous allons enfin bénéficier d'un jeu réellement compétitif (au sens premier, pas au sens e-sport & show business), et ça c'est une excellente nouvelle pour les stratèges avec des grosses couilles, qui savent pertinemment comme le dit Bisounours que multi >>> solo

----------


## Longwelwind

C'est originale, mais c'est vachement moche. J'veux dire, tu tombes sur une anatomie pareille:

Ou ça:

Tu te demandes c'est quel paramètre de l'évolution qui a poussé les mecs à développer des yeux géants vulnérables, ou des multi-boobs.

----------


## Oor-tael

Moi je trouvais que le pire c'était les mammouths cyclopes, mais bon  ::P:  
Clairement quelques uns sont loufoques. Mais bon, y en a plus d'une vingtaine, donc ça signifie qu'en se creusant un minimum la tête on peut y arriver.

----------


## Jarec

> Moi ce qui me plaît le plus dans cette annonce, c'est l'absence de contexte historique. Cela signifie que ENFIN le savoir-faire indéniable de Paradox sera employé à créer un jeu totalement compatible avec du multijoueur compétitif, et non un jeu solo jouable à plusieurs pour déconner. La fidélité (relative, certes) d'un jeu à l'Histoire l'empêche de facto d'être équilibré, et donc compétitif. Donc en se libérant de ce carcan, nous allons enfin bénéficier d'un jeu réellement compétitif (au sens premier, pas au sens e-sport & show business), et ça c'est une excellente nouvelle pour les stratèges avec des grosses couilles, qui savent pertinemment comme le dit Bisounours que multi >>> solo


Heu les gpo EUIV sont compétitives hein.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Heu les gpo EUIV sont compétitives hein.


Euh... Comment ça ?  ::blink:: 

Pour être compétitif il faut un objectif clair de victoire (ou quelques uns, mais accessibles à tous), et surtout des conditions de départ similaires. 
Je ne vois pas trop comment ce pourrait être le cas dans EU IV... Quels sont les paramètres d'une partie jugée "compétitive" dans ce cas ?

----------


## Jarec

> Euh... Comment ça ? 
> 
> Pour être compétitif il faut un objectif clair de victoire (ou quelques uns, mais accessibles à tous), et surtout des conditions de départ similaires. 
> Je ne vois pas trop comment ce pourrait être le cas dans EU IV... Quels sont les paramètres d'une partie jugée "compétitive" dans ce cas ?


A partir du moment ou tu joues contre d'autres joueurs c'est compétitif puisque tu veux faire partie des grandes puissances.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Quels sont les paramètres d'une partie jugée "compétitive" dans ce cas ?


Tout le monde se fout sur la gueule pour terminer le plus puissant, le plus riche, etc ?
Difficile de statuer sur l'équilibre des joueurs au départ, puisqu'avec des alliances fluctuantes et/ou opportunistes, un gros blob peut rapidement devenir la cible de toutes les coalitions, un mineur peut être sous la protection d'un majeur du coin, bref la taille du pays n'est plus qu'un paramètre parmi d'autres.

Je sais pas si tu connais le jeu de plateau Diplomatie, dans lequel il n'y a pas de hasard et les situations de départ sont complètement différentes entre joueurs : le Russe a une unité de plus au départ, mais plus de fronts, l'Austro-Hongrois est cerné au départ, l'Ottoman peut protéger facilement ses territoires mais plus difficilement grossir, ... Et pourtant, personne ne se plaint de déséquilibre, parce que ça oblige à façonner des alliances de circonstance, ou des coups de poignard dans le dos qui le sont tout autant.

----------


## Oor-tael

Bon visiblement la distinction sémantique que j'opère est trop fine  ::P:  
Disons simplement qu'un jeu compétitif est un jeu dans lequel il y a peu d'éléments, autres que la compétence du joueur, qui peuvent être invoqués pour expliquer une victoire sur un objectif clairement défini. 
"Compétitif" n'est pas synonyme de "versus", donc cela implique davantage que de simplement mettre des joueurs en compétition les uns des autres. 
Après pour Diplomatie, je ne le connais que de nom, donc je ne peux pas en parler. Ce qui compte c'est que les conditions de départ soient globalement équilibrées (comme la majeure partie des jeux de plateau !). Peut-être que c'est le cas pour ce jeu de plateau, car il a été certainement pensé dès le départ dans une optique de compétition équilibrée. En revanche EU IV, comme tous les jeux antérieurs de Paradox, a été pensé pour retranscrire l'Histoire, donc l'équilibre n'est pas DU TOUT un paramètre du jeu. Et c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que ces jeux n'ont pas d'objectif : ce sont des bacs à sable dans lesquels les joueurs se fixent leurs objectifs, puisqu'un même objectif peut être très dur avec telle nation, et facile avec telle autre.
Après ça n'empêche pas de s'y éclater en multi avec des règles "maison", et en choisissant des nations que l'on juge "similaires"... Mais je pense que ça ne relève pas du qualificatif de "jeu compétitif".

----------


## Goddamn

> Tout le monde se fout sur la gueule pour terminer le plus puissant, le plus riche, etc ?
> Difficile de statuer sur l'équilibre des joueurs au départ, puisqu'avec des alliances fluctuantes et/ou opportunistes, un gros blob peut rapidement devenir la cible de toutes les coalitions, un mineur peut être sous la protection d'un majeur du coin, bref la taille du pays n'est plus qu'un paramètre parmi d'autres.
> 
> Je sais pas si tu connais le jeu de plateau Diplomatie, dans lequel il n'y a pas de hasard et les situations de départ sont complètement différentes entre joueurs : le Russe a une unité de plus au départ, mais plus de fronts, l'Austro-Hongrois est cerné au départ, l'Ottoman peut protéger facilement ses territoires mais plus difficilement grossir, ... Et pourtant, personne ne se plaint de déséquilibre, parce que ça oblige à façonner des alliances de circonstance, ou des coups de poignard dans le dos qui le sont tout autant.


Personne ne se plaint de déséquilibre à Diplomatie car justement c'est à peu près équlibré. 
D'ailleurs pour savoir si un jeu est équilbré on regarde les % de victoire en fonction du choix de la race/pays SANS intervention des joueurs. Car l'excuse du "ouai mais les joueurs vont réagir en conséquence"  on peut la sortir pour tous les jeux... (et dans ce cas, on peut même dire que le jeu de plateau "Le trone de fer" est équilbré alors que c'est l'exemple même d'un jeu déséquilbré). En plus c'est totalement faux les 3/4 du temps. J'ai encore fait une partie de Diplomatie il y a 2 mois où tout le Russe s'est retrouvé allié avec tous ses voisins car c'était le plus puissant au départ... et il a gagné facilement.


A Diplomatie, les positions de départ sont asymétriques, mais à peu près équilibrées (les taux de victoire "solo" se situent entre 4 et 8% selon les pays ce qui est plutôt pas mal comme équilibrage).

Les positions de départ sont toutes plus ou moins les mêmes : on a 3 troupes (4 pour le Russe car il a plus de territoires à défendre et a donc plus d'ennemis potentiels) et 4/5 voisins. Sachant que les pays centraux ont plus d'ennemis, mais sont plus facile à défendre.

Bref mauvais exemple  ::P:

----------


## Serpi

> C'est originale, mais c'est vachement moche. J'veux dire, tu tombes sur une anatomie pareille:
> http://www.b-sting.nl/ascendancy/images/ocul.gif
> Ou ça:
> http://www.b-sting.nl/ascendancy/images/govo.gif
> Tu te demandes c'est quel paramètre de l'évolution qui a poussé les mecs à développer des yeux géants vulnérables, ou des multi-boobs.


Je suis presque sur que les deux sont liés  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

Un jeu "compétitif" c'est un jeu ou tout le monde a les même armes entre les mains et se foutent sur la gueule de façon équitable.

Dans les faits ça n'existe pas. A part peut être le premier round au flingue d'une partie de CS en 1v1

----------


## Jarec

> Un jeu "compétitif" c'est un jeu ou tout le monde a les même armes entre les mains et se foutent sur la gueule de façon équitable.
> 
> Dans les faits ça n'existe pas. A part peut être le premier round au flingue d'une partie de CS en 1v1


Du coup les mobas sont pas des jeux compétitifs vu que chacun a un perso différent ://

----------


## Darkath

C'est la ou je veux en venir, l'équilibrage sera toujours une notion fluctuante et subjective.

----------


## Jarec

> C'est la ou je veux en venir, l'équilibrage sera toujours une notion fluctuante et subjective.


Enfin personnellement, quand je vois certaines personnes sur mundus dans les gpo EUIV, régler leur pays au poil de cul près pour être le meilleur country ever, personnellement, j'appelle ça du compétitif haha

----------


## Snakeshit

> Enfin personnellement, quand je vois certaines personnes sur mundus dans les gpo EUIV, régler leur pays au poil de cul près pour être le meilleur country ever, personnellement, j'appelle ça du compétitif haha


Surtout que pas mal ont une tendance à prendre 0 risques mais juste optimiser  ::ninja:: .

Après, EU IV est compétitif. Il n'est pas symétrique et n'est pas forcément équilibré (toutes les nations ont pas les mêmes chances de survie) mais après le talent relationnel du joueur joue beaucoup.

----------


## Jarec

> Surtout que pas mal ont une tendance à prendre 0 risques mais juste optimiser .
> 
> Après, EU IV est compétitif. Il n'est pas symétrique et n'est pas forcément équilibré (toutes les nations ont pas les mêmes chances de survie) mais après le talent relationnel du joueur joue beaucoup.


Bah oui mais rare sont les sports ou jeux vidéos compétitifs totalement équilibrés et asymétriques.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Bah oui mais rare sont les sports ou jeux vidéos compétitifs totalement équilibrés et asymétriques.


En même temps, un sport symétrique est déjà pas équilibré prce que chaque humain est différent. 
De toute façon, l'équilibre à outrance ça donne les échecs, et ça devient chiant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jarec

> En même temps, un sport symétrique est déjà pas équilibré prce que chaque humain est différent. 
> De toute façon, l'équilibre à outrance ça donne les échecs, et ça devient chiant .


Oui, c'est ce que je sous entendait au niveau des différences entre les sportifs/joueurs !
Le tour de france c'est pas compétitif, tous les sportifs sont pas au même niveau  ::o:

----------


## Gigax

Bah si, pour moi, l'objectif du compétitif au sens d'Oor-Tael, c'est de réduire les aléas aux seules différences entre les sportifs, pour voir qui est le meilleur. Tous les sports style athlétisme/natation/échec par exemple (bien qu'on pourra disserter sur l'importance des combinaisons et des chaussures  ::P: )

----------


## Turgon

Dans Stellaris tu customises ta faction de départ, c'est pas déjà une asymétrie pour vous ?

----------


## Praetor

La dissymétrie permet de compenser les différences de niveaux afin qu'un excellent joueur puisse être dans la même partie qu'un n00b et que tout le monde s'amuse quand même. Par exemple à EU4 un cador prendra Ulm et Tompalmer la France, histoire d'équilibrer un peu.

----------


## Bah

> Je vois pas comment on peut proposer un gameplay différent par race tout en restant équilibré ET intéressant à jouer.


Bof, regarde HoI:  jouer avec les ricains, les allemands ou les français c'est pas du tout le même challenge et y'a aucun équilibre. Ca empêche pas  le jeu d'être intéressant. Idem sur EUIV ou CK2 (entre le HRE ou le duc de Savoie c'est pas la même façon de jouer et c'est hyper déséquilibré).

----------


## Snakeshit

Ben les pays ont des puissances différentes, mais être une grande puissance attire l'attention alors qu'un pays plus petit peut jouer d'une diplomatie finie pour s'en sortir. Genre la Suisse  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Bah

> Ben les pays ont des puissances différentes, mais être une grande puissance attire l'attention alors qu'un pays plus petit peut jouer d'une diplomatie finie pour s'en sortir. Genre la Suisse .


C'est quand même pas équilibré. Si l'Allemagne décide de rouler sur la Suisse en 40, la Suisse n'a aucune chance. Idem avec le HRE, s'il veut prendre un duché voisin, va l'en empêcher si t'as pas 12'000 alliances...

Pour moi les jeux Paradox n'ont pas vocation à équilibrer les factions, au contraire il ne faut surtout pas que ce soit équilibré (façon stacraft ou MOBA). On veut découvrir, se marrer et se permettre de jouer un camp qui n'a aucune chance si l'envie nous prend .

----------


## Cheshire

> En même temps, un sport symétrique est déjà pas équilibré prce que chaque humain est différent. 
> De toute façon, l'équilibre à outrance ça donne les échecs, et ça devient chiant .


Les échecs sont pas équilibrés, il y a un joueur qui joue en premier  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Pour moi les jeux Paradox n'ont pas vocation à équilibrer les factions, au contraire il ne faut surtout pas que ce soit équilibré (façon stacraft ou MOBA). On veut découvrir, se marrer et se permettre de jouer un camp qui n'a aucune chance si l'envie nous prend .


Je suis du même avis.

C'est le challenge de partir de quasi rien puis rouler sur les grande puissances ou de faire mieux qu'historiquement avec une grande nation qui sont les plus intéressants.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Bah si, pour moi, l'objectif du compétitif au sens d'Oor-Tael, c'est de réduire les aléas aux seules différences entre les sportifs, pour voir qui est le meilleur.


Précisément. 
C'est clairement impossible sur un multi de EU IV, où la partie ne permettra en aucune manière de déterminer un vainqueur, jugé "meilleur" que les autres à ce jeu. Pour d'autres jeux nettement plus compétitifs (Civilization V par exemple), on pourra toujours objecter sur une seule partie gagnée que la victoire n'est pas représentative, que l'emplacement de départ était meilleur pour untel, etc... Mais au bout de 2 ou 3 parties, les quelques facteurs aléatoires deviennent négligeables. Sur EU IV ? Impossible. Les conditions de jeu sont trop dissemblables selon les nations choisies. C'est presque comme si les joueurs jouaient ensemble à des jeux différents. 
Donc, le jeu n'est pas compétitif, ou n'est pas adapté à la compétition. 

Bref, tout ça pour dire que Stellaris (forcément) non historique, c'est pour moi une excellente nouvelle !

----------


## Gigax

Après moi je préfère jouer en solo, alors je ne réfléchis pas du tout l'arrivée de Stellaris en ces termes. J'ai juste hâte de voir à quoi ça pourrait ressembler  ::):

----------


## Jarec

> Précisément. 
> C'est clairement impossible sur un multi de EU IV, où la partie ne permettra en aucune manière de déterminer un vainqueur, jugé "meilleur" que les autres à ce jeu. Pour d'autres jeux nettement plus compétitifs (Civilization V par exemple), on pourra toujours objecter sur une seule partie gagnée que la victoire n'est pas représentative, que l'emplacement de départ était meilleur pour untel, etc... Mais au bout de 2 ou 3 parties, les quelques facteurs aléatoires deviennent négligeables. Sur EU IV ? Impossible. Les conditions de jeu sont trop dissemblables selon les nations choisies. C'est presque comme si les joueurs jouaient ensemble à des jeux différents. 
> Donc, le jeu n'est pas compétitif, ou n'est pas adapté à la compétition. 
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire que Stellaris (forcément) non historique, c'est pour moi une excellente nouvelle !


Civilization V le jeu le plus random de l'univers  ::XD:: 
Y a bien plus de skill sur EUIV que sur Civ V.
Sur Civ, tellement de choses dépendent du spot de départ, t'as pas de prod, ha bah tu perd les merveilles importantes d'early game, t'as pas de bouffe bah tu perd de la science, sans compter l'effet snowball présent dans le jeu, plus t'es puissant plus tu le deviens encore plus. Mauvais exemple pour le coup.

----------


## tompalmer

> Précisément. 
> C'est clairement impossible sur un multi de EU IV, où la partie ne permettra en aucune manière de déterminer un vainqueur, jugé "meilleur" que les autres à ce jeu. Pour d'autres jeux nettement plus compétitifs (Civilization V par exemple), on pourra toujours objecter sur une seule partie gagnée que la victoire n'est pas représentative, que l'emplacement de départ était meilleur pour untel, etc... Mais au bout de 2 ou 3 parties, les quelques facteurs aléatoires deviennent négligeables. Sur EU IV ? Impossible. Les conditions de jeu sont trop dissemblables selon les nations choisies. C'est presque comme si les joueurs jouaient ensemble à des jeux différents. 
> Donc, le jeu n'est pas compétitif, ou n'est pas adapté à la compétition. 
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire que Stellaris (forcément) non historique, c'est pour moi une excellente nouvelle !


Parce qu'un jeu paradox fait un minimum appel a l'intelligence , il ne s'agit pas d'apprendre des build order comme dans starcraft, et il y a beaucoup de random. 
En ce sens Stellaris ne changera rien, *le random sera toujours présent. C'est même sur ce point que le jeu nous est vendu.*

De plus si j'ai bien compris les galaxies sont générées de façon procédurale, donc certains seront mieux lotis que d'autre. Certes tous le monde partira dans le même état, mais certains auront un chemin plus court que d'autres. Tout en sachant qu'une tuile peut leur arriver a tout moment.

Bref, je pense que le jeu sera dans l'adn des autres. Et c'est une bonne chose, beaucoup de jeux font appels a la vitesse et a la précision en négligeant totalement l'intelligence du joueur. C'est ce qui tue le RTS, mais les jeux Paradox permettent des retours de situation sur des parties longues, et c'est ce qu'on aime. 
EUIV est quand même un moins bon exemple, parce que tu peux pas vraiment tout perdre ou tout gagner sur un coup de dé comme dans ck2.

TL;DR : Ce n'est pas parce que Stellaris n'est pas historique qu'il ne sera pas "adapté a la compétition", car il ne le sera de toute façon pas.
Et je pense que c'est une bonne chose. Si tu ne cherche qu'une compétition de skills, faut courir le 100 mètre, pas jouer a un Paradox.

Je trouve même que les Paradox sont trop facilement exploitable par ceux qui ont la connaissance des mécaniques de jeu, c'est ici que la compétition est sur ces jeux. C’est pour ça qu'il faut que la prochaine génération comprenne plus de paramètres, plus de random et plus de frustration. Si on veut tendre vers le réalisme.

*Mon rêve* serait un truc totalement expérimental, aucun renseignement sur ce qui se fait sous le capot, et le joueur progresse a force d'échecs et grâce au bon sens. 
Il faudra que les choses puissent mal tourner sans explication apparente, qu'on se sente impuissant, que les indicateurs ne soient pas fiables, que le jeu puisse nous tromper. (vous n'imaginez pas le nombre de campagnes militaires qui ont foiré parce qu'on avait pas les bonnes cartes, où une connaissance nulle des coutumes locales.)

Alors on aura ici une simulation de politique, où le souverain n'est pas omniscient ou omnipotent. Il devra apprendre a faire confiance comme a se méfier de ses conseillers, prendre des décisions qui ont du sens, anticiper le comportement des autres joueurs, IA comme humain, et surtout il faudra avoir du cul.

Ce qui est la faiblesse intrinsèque du jeu, c'est qu'on connais les règles, alors que dans la vie on n'en connait que quelques unes, ou croit en connaitre d'autres, et elles changent constamment.

----------


## Gigax

Chui assez d'accord avec toi, c'est un point intéressant que tu soulèves. Mais je pense que le joueur déteste perdre le contrôle des évènements  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Rien de plus frustrant que de perdre son petit ordre d'horloger Carthésien, mais sur le long terme on est gagnant quand on épouse le doute, le chaos, ça rend tout plus juste. 

Bon, j'ai trop lu Edgar Morin. Mais c'est vrai qu'on dépasse le jeu et qu'on entre dans la simulation après. Ce que je propose entre en opposition frontale avec a peu près tout ce qui se fait et vers quoi tend le jeu, vidéo ou non  :^_^:  ((hormis peut êtres les JDR papiers)

----------


## Roguellnir

> Civilization V le jeu le plus random de l'univers 
> Y a bien plus de skill sur EUIV que sur Civ V.
> Sur Civ, tellement de choses dépendent du spot de départ, t'as pas de prod, ha bah tu perd les merveilles importantes d'early game, t'as pas de bouffe bah tu perd de la science, sans compter l'effet snowball présent dans le jeu, plus t'es puissant plus tu le deviens encore plus. Mauvais exemple pour le coup.


Pourquoi un mec comme FilthyRobot gagne plus de 75% de ses parties alors (Dans le format multi classique, 6 joueurs, Pangea, Random/Draft, Strategic Balance, Quick) ?
Ton spot de départ compte, mais finalement d'autres éléments sont dispersés un peu partout (CS, Ruines, Spots secondaires, Civ voisines, le random complètement idiot du prophète, etc.), tu as quand même une capacité d'adaptation par rapport a la partie et il faut jouer avec les autres joueurs. Si tout le monde joue a "Ma petite civilisation" dans son coin ce que tu dis est vrai, mais c'est rater une bonne partie du jeu.

Du coup le soucis du multi de Civ' sur l'Interweb (ma position géographique ne permettant pas de savoir comment les canards jouent) c'est que globalement tu as une voie royale en mode pacifique et que tu vas suivre si tu as les bonnes conditions de départ (Tradition, 4 Villes, Education, Scientific Theory, Slingshot jusqu'a Radio, craquer tout tes grands scientifiques vers Atomic Bomb si elles sont pas bannies ou Satellite, puis Space ou Stealth+X-Com) et du coup ta stratégie c'est de voir a quel moment tu vas diverger (si besoin) pour tenter de prendre l'ascendant d'une façon militaire (Liberté pour le boost de production au MA, Crossbow avant/après Education, Frigate si possible, Artillerie plutôt que Plastique, etc..., etc...) ou en abusant de Futurisme si les autres civ' sont pas trop en avance. La ou d'autres voudraient vraiment voir un truc avec plus de possibilités dès le départ.
Ensuite tu as des cas spéciaux, comme l'Arabie, qui est généralement une sorte de sentence de mort parce que personne ne voudra te laisser vivre assez longtemps et courir le risque que tu sortes les chameaux de l'Apocalypse. 

Mais bon oui, généralement le hasard est une chose dangereuse pour le multi', a voir comment ce sera construit Stellaris sur ce point et s'ils auront des paramètres spéciaux pour (le Strategic Balance de Civ' par exemple, qui assure que tous les joueurs aient accès aux ressources stratégiques*) et quels moyens il y aura dans le jeu pour y réagir et adapter son jeu en conséquence.

* Mais ces paramétres et des choses comme le fait que les gens jouent en Pangée influence une partie de l’équilibre/saveur du jeu (Tradition favorisée encore plus par le fait qu'on ait moins besoin de s’étendre, importance moindre du naval en dehors des cheese frigate, etc).

----------


## 60691

HS sur Diplomacy




> Personne ne se plaint de déséquilibre à Diplomatie car justement c'est à peu près équlibré.


Et si, Diplomacy est déséquilibré, mais le déséquilibre est supposé, comme dans la plupart des multi, être connu des joueurs. C'est la raison pour laquelle France et Russie gagnent plus de partie lorsqu'il y a plein de débutants à table.




> J'ai encore fait une partie de Diplomatie il y a 2 mois où tout le Russe s'est retrouvé allié avec tous ses voisins car c'était le plus puissant au départ... et il a gagné facilement.


Mon point exactement.




> A Diplomatie, les positions de départ sont asymétriques, mais à peu près équilibrées (les taux de victoire "solo" se situent entre 4 et 8% selon les pays ce qui est plutôt pas mal comme équilibrage).


Tu parles de solo avec 18 centres ou de victoires relatives telles qu'obtenues sur le format tournoi fin du monde en 1907 ?
Si tu parles de solo avec 18 centres les fameuses _stalemates_ bloquant les puissances méridionales rendent ces pays clairement plus difficiles à faire gagner.




> Les positions de départ sont toutes plus ou moins les mêmes : on a 3 troupes (4 pour le Russe car il a plus de territoires à défendre et a donc plus d'ennemis potentiels) et 4/5 voisins. Sachant que les pays centraux ont plus d'ennemis, mais sont plus facile à défendre.


1) Le nombre d'unité ne fait pas seul la position. La position doit aussi être évaluée en fonction du nombre de menaces à gérer, du nombre de centres contestés dès la première année, des conquêtes assurées, probables ou difficiles lors du premier tour.
2) Le nombre de voisins est une mesure imparfaite. Dans la très grande majorité des parties certains voisins sont rarement menaçants, d'autres le sont presque systématiquement. Par exemple l'Allemagne et l'Autriche-Hongrie ne s'attaquent que rarement avant d'avoir assuré une position dominante dans leur secteur relatif, en raison de leurs nombreuses frontières à risque, avec chacune trois autres voisins menaçants. À l'opposée la France peut avoir une partie tranquille, en sélectionnant un à un ses adversaires, profitant de la faible chance pour l'Italie de remporter solitairement une guerre contre la France et de la forte propension de la GB à attaquer l'Allemagne.
3) L'AH est le pays qui meurt le plus souvent en 1903 (voire avant), suivi de l'Allemagne. La Turquie, qui est dans un coin de la carte, et dans une moindre mesure l'Italie, qui est sur le bord de la carte, sont ceux qui vivotent le plus à 3-4 centres parce qu'il est souvent pénible d'aller chercher leurs centres quand d'autres espaces sont plus ouverts.

/HS

Sinon rêver de positions équilibrées dans un jeu au monde aléatoire est totalement utopique. Il n'existe que deux possibilités d'avoir des positions équilibrées :
1) La carte fixée d'avance, et encore cela supposerait que chaque joueur soit parfaitement à l'aise avec un même type de départ, alors qu'il suffit par exemple de se rappeler que certains sont plus agressifs et d'autres plus défensifs. 
2) La position de départ construite par les joueurs (système de points), où ils pourraient placer à volonté densité des systèmes stellaires proches, espace intersidérale pour se protéger d'un côté, qualité des planètes, etc. Et cela suppose que chaque joueur soit capable de faire les choix optimaux, choix qui dépendraient d'éléments connus ou non. Pour prendre un exemple Master of Orion que beaucoup doivent connaître, je n'ai pas besoin du même développement si mon voisin le plus proche est l'Humain ou le Klackon ...

----------


## Bah

> Les échecs sont pas équilibrés, il y a un joueur qui joue en premier


Imagine les échecs en temps réel  :Bave:

----------


## Oor-tael

> Parce qu'un jeu paradox fait un minimum appel a l'intelligence , il ne s'agit pas d'apprendre des build order comme dans starcraft, et il y a beaucoup de random. 
> En ce sens Stellaris ne changera rien, *le random sera toujours présent. C'est même sur ce point que le jeu nous est vendu.*
> 
> De plus si j'ai bien compris les galaxies sont générées de façon procédurale, donc certains seront mieux lotis que d'autre. Certes tous le monde partira dans le même état, mais certains auront un chemin plus court que d'autres. Tout en sachant qu'une tuile peut leur arriver a tout moment.
> 
> Bref, je pense que le jeu sera dans l'adn des autres. Et c'est une bonne chose, beaucoup de jeux font appels a la vitesse et a la précision en négligeant totalement l'intelligence du joueur. C'est ce qui tue le RTS, mais les jeux Paradox permettent des retours de situation sur des parties longues, et c'est ce qu'on aime. 
> EUIV est quand même un moins bon exemple, parce que tu peux pas vraiment tout perdre ou tout gagner sur un coup de dé comme dans ck2.
> 
> TL;DR : Ce n'est pas parce que Stellaris n'est pas historique qu'il ne sera pas "adapté a la compétition", car il ne le sera de toute façon pas.
> ...


Qui a dit que je cherchais la forme de compétition la plus pure ? Ce n'est ni tout noir, ni tout blanc. 
Le hasard est absolument indispensable pour la richesse et la rejouabilité. En outre il bouscule le joueur et l'oblige à s'adapter, ce qui est une excellente chose pour corser le défi intellectuel. 
L'idéal pour un "bon" jeu de stratégie compétitif, ce n'est donc pas de supprimer totalement le hasard, sinon on retombe sur les échecs : un jeu aride, d'un ennui mortel. L'idéal c'est un jeu extrêmement riche et complexe, avec une bonne dose d'aléatoire mais qui s'applique le plus uniformément possible à chaque joueur. 
Moins les situations des joueurs sont comparables, et moins la victoire sera significative. Plus les situations des joueurs seront comparables, plus la victoire sera significative. Donc ce n'est ni tout noir, ni tout blanc, c'est un équilibre à trouver.

Dans cette recherche d'équilibre, l'absence de conditions de victoire, des conditions de départ radicalement différentes, et des événements scénaristiques complexes et lourds réservés à certains joueurs, c'est clairement trop pour la balance, l'équilibre est impossible.
Je suis persuadé que l'absence de contexte historique permettra à Stellaris d'envisager une trajectoire compatible avec le multi compétitif : des conditions de victoire (éventuellement optionnelles), des conditions de départ relativement équilibrées (ou également en option).

----------


## Brienne

Au foot, c'est pareil, il y a tjrs une équipe qui commence.
Je me tue à le dire !

Dilpomacy est une merveille.Gagner est une chose. Mais le plaisir du jeu l'emporte. Intéressant de prendre l'Allemagne et de se dépatouiller avec.
Un peu comme en compet de bridge, où l'idée est de faire mieux que ceux qui commencent ds les mêmes conditions que toi. Tu ne compares pas ton résultat seulement avec tes rivaux, mais aussi avec ce qu'obtient généralement ton pays.

/[HS]

----------


## Bah

> Au foot, c'est pareil, il y a tjrs une équipe qui commence.
> Je me tue à le dire !


Et y'a qu'un ballon, donc c'est dissymétrique ! Je propose qu'on demande un changement de règles qui inclurait un nombre pair de ballons.

----------


## Praetor

> Et y'a qu'un ballon, donc c'est dissymétrique ! Je propose qu'on demande un changement de règles qui inclurait un nombre pair de ballons.


Comme disait mon arrière-grand-mère: Je ne comprend pas ce jeu où ils se disputent pour un ballon. Il n'y a qu'à en donner un à chacun et le problème serait règlé.

----------


## sabrovitch

> *Mon rêve* serait un truc totalement expérimental, aucun renseignement sur ce qui se fait sous le capot, et le joueur progresse a force d'échecs et grâce au bon sens. 
> Il faudra que les choses puissent mal tourner sans explication apparente, qu'on se sente impuissant, que les indicateurs ne soient pas fiables, que le jeu puisse nous tromper. (vous n'imaginez pas le nombre de campagnes militaires qui ont foiré parce qu'on avait pas les bonnes cartes, où une connaissance nulle des coutumes locales.)
> 
> Alors on aura ici une simulation de politique, où le souverain n'est pas omniscient ou omnipotent. Il devra apprendre a faire confiance comme a se méfier de ses conseillers, prendre des décisions qui ont du sens, anticiper le comportement des autres joueurs, IA comme humain, et surtout il faudra avoir du cul.
> 
> Ce qui est la faiblesse intrinsèque du jeu, c'est qu'on connais les règles, alors que dans la vie on n'en connait que quelques unes, ou croit en connaitre d'autres, et elles changent constamment.


Ton rêve c'est compliqué.
Cacher des informations au joueur c'est une très mauvaise idée niveau gameplay.
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que jeu != vie, ça serait chiant sinon. Les gens vont vite trouver ça injuste et rageant.
Et les jeux qui cachent beaucoup de choses en laissant découvrir, ça finit en jeu wiki à la Isaac où t'as un onglet ouvert avec tous les items à côté si tu veux vraiment opti/pas tout apprendre par coeur.
Alors après tu peux donner l'information que les mecs sont pas toujours de confiance, que les cartes peuvent merder... Mais si t'as l'impression de pas avoir de contrôle c'est dur d'avoir une expérience intéressante.

- - - Updated - - -




> Pourquoi un mec comme FilthyRobot gagne plus de 75% de ses parties alors (Dans le format multi classique, 6 joueurs, Pangea, Random/Draft, Strategic Balance, Quick) ?
> Ton spot de départ compte, mais finalement d'autres éléments sont dispersés un peu partout (CS, Ruines, Spots secondaires, Civ voisines, le random complètement idiot du prophète, etc.), tu as quand même une capacité d'adaptation par rapport a la partie et il faut jouer avec les autres joueurs. Si tout le monde joue a "Ma petite civilisation" dans son coin ce que tu dis est vrai, mais c'est rater une bonne partie du jeu.
> 
> Du coup le soucis du multi de Civ' sur l'Interweb (ma position géographique ne permettant pas de savoir comment les canards jouent) c'est que globalement tu as une voie royale en mode pacifique et que tu vas suivre si tu as les bonnes conditions de départ (Tradition, 4 Villes, Education, Scientific Theory, Slingshot jusqu'a Radio, craquer tout tes grands scientifiques vers Atomic Bomb si elles sont pas bannies ou Satellite, puis Space ou Stealth+X-Com) et du coup ta stratégie c'est de voir a quel moment tu vas diverger (si besoin) pour tenter de prendre l'ascendant d'une façon militaire (Liberté pour le boost de production au MA, Crossbow avant/après Education, Frigate si possible, Artillerie plutôt que Plastique, etc..., etc...) ou en abusant de Futurisme si les autres civ' sont pas trop en avance. La ou d'autres voudraient vraiment voir un truc avec plus de possibilités dès le départ.
> Ensuite tu as des cas spéciaux, comme l'Arabie, qui est généralement une sorte de sentence de mort parce que personne ne voudra te laisser vivre assez longtemps et courir le risque que tu sortes les chameaux de l'Apocalypse. 
> 
> Mais bon oui, généralement le hasard est une chose dangereuse pour le multi', a voir comment ce sera construit Stellaris sur ce point et s'ils auront des paramètres spéciaux pour (le Strategic Balance de Civ' par exemple, qui assure que tous les joueurs aient accès aux ressources stratégiques*) et quels moyens il y aura dans le jeu pour y réagir et adapter son jeu en conséquence.
> 
> * Mais ces paramétres et des choses comme le fait que les gens jouent en Pangée influence une partie de l’équilibre/saveur du jeu (Tradition favorisée encore plus par le fait qu'on ait moins besoin de s’étendre, importance moindre du naval en dehors des cheese frigate, etc).


Parce que déjà Pangea.
Et même que Pangea c'est de la merde niveau gameplay.
Mais dans le même genre t'as un petit groupe qui "gagne" (finit premiers) dans les GPOs EUIV, car les gens connaissent le jeu hein.

EUIV est pas random du tout sur sa situation de départ, Civ l'est.

Ah et aussi si on pouvait arrêter de dissocier le RP des jeux Paradox pour en faire des jeux compétitifs où on doit tout optimiser ça me ferait plaisir, parce que les dizaines de mecs qui te pointent du doigt dès que tu oses faire un choix différent de la meta actuelle  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

> (finit premiers)


Oui enfin t'as beau être super bon, tu finira jamais premier avec Tidore  ::trollface::

----------


## Jarec

> Oui enfin t'as beau être super bon, tu finira jamais premier avec Tidore


Y a bien des mecs qui font des WC avec Ryukyu hein

----------


## Cheshire

> Y a bien des mecs qui font des WC avec Ryukyu hein


C'est toujours possible ? Me semble que les premières utilisaient des failles qui ont été corrigées depuis ?

----------


## Gigax

> Y a bien des mecs qui font des WC avec Ryukyu hein


Oui mais en exploitant des mécaniques au delà de ce pourquoi elles avaient été pensées. Et en multi, jamais ce type pourrait faire ce qu'il a fait avec Ryukyu. 

Sur cet AAR, rien que pour se westerniser, il profite du fait que l'IA de l'Espagne, qui ne connait pas Ryukyu, accepte de terminer la guerre en recevant de l'argent alors qu'ils se sont fait seize une colonie (celle en Afrique). À partir de là, il parvient à se christianiser et à se westerniser. Totalement improbable en multi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est toujours possible ? Me semble que les premières utilisaient des failles qui ont été corrigées depuis ?


La dernière est plutôt récente il me semble. Mais c'est toujours autour d'exploitation de mécaniques de gameplay quand même  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Y a bien des mecs qui font des WC avec Ryukyu hein


Ryukyu c'est déjà hard tout seul, Tidore c'est encore pire ... alors en multi ... 

Mais bref, si les majeurs se valent tous a peu près (ming compris), ils partent avec une sacrée longueur sur le Rest of the World.

Le fait que ce soit toujours les quelques même joueurs qui soient en tête en multi de GPO, c'est parcequ'ils jouent toujours les majeurs. Moi quand je prend Brunei je suis pas en tête.

----------


## Jarec

> Ryukyu c'est déjà hard tout seul, Tidore c'est encore pire ... alors en multi ... 
> 
> Mais bref, si les majeurs se valent tous a peu près (ming compris), ils partent avec une sacrée longueur sur le Rest of the World.
> 
> Le fait que ce soit toujours les quelques même joueurs qui soient en tête en multi de GPO, c'est parcequ'ils jouent toujours les majeurs. Moi quand je prend Brunei je suis pas en tête.


Avec Brunei t'était top 10 quand même je crois

----------


## Darkath

En income et BT peut être mais en points/manpower/tech/idées/tout le reste ...

----------


## meg

Du panache bordel !
Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.

Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.

Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.

C'est important la classe.

----------


## Molina

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


Si quelqu'un ose se moquer de toi, appelle moi, on le niquera ensemble et avec classe.  :Emo:

----------


## Seymos

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


 ::cry::

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


Pas mieux  :Emo:

----------


## Hapkaiz

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


j'en ai des larmes  ::cry::

----------


## Oor-tael

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


Visiblement le clivage solo vs. multi est aussi profond que Mars vs. Venus  ::P:

----------


## Kruos

Aaaaah le clivage solo vs multi... ça parait pas comme ça mais c'est profond comme truc.

Perso j'ai capté qu'il y avait une vraie différence d'approche entre les joueurs le jour où avec un collègue on s'est découvert un truc en commun : Civ4. Mais notre facon de jouer et d'apprécier le jeu n'avait rien à voir. Lui ne jurait que par les petites parties avec 3-4 civ sur une petite map et par ses "Build Order" optimisés pour sortir un max d'unité, et moi je ne comprenais pas comment on pouvait prendre du plaisir à un Civ en mettant de coté la diplomatie et toute la richesse de sa gestion...

Ce que finalement j'ai traduit avec le temps comme ceci : certains joueurs prennent du plaisir à s'évader, s'immerger, se raconter une histoire, et d'autres jouent juste pour le plaisir de gagner, de dominer une situation. Et toute une ribambelle se situe entre les deux.

On retrouve le même clivage dans les types d'IA d'ailleurs, certains préfèrent des IA compétitives qui simulent (mal en général) des réactions de joueur, et d'autres préfèrent des IA immersives qui jouent RP.

Bref.. dur de satisfaire tout le monde.

----------


## Asimof

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


George Abitbol n'aurait pas mieux dit !
Bravo monsieur  ::'(: 

Sinon je sais pas si c'est passé mais le lead designer du jeu a fait une petite interview avec les points clés dispo sur reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/paradoxplaz...eus_about_the/




> Some info from the interview:
> Pre-scripted maps are supported, specifically for modders to be able to create and share their ownNebulas, voids, and other things will get in the way of FTL travel, but the galaxy map necessarily won't be as full of geographic choke points (e.g. mountains, rivers) as in earth-based GSGsCreating alien factions is an interesting new challenge, compared to the "crutches" of modeling historyMajor lore influences: "basically everything" -- most of the team has read and watched a lot of scifi, provided them with a "treasure chest" to rely on; Henrik specifically mentions the Foundation seriesMajor game inspirations: other Paradox games, Distant Worlds, Sword of the Stars, Civilization seriesNot going the automation route (a la Distant Worlds and HOI3); no bang for your buck in creating systems that are complicated but end up invisible to the playerA lot of effort going into scripting and branching stories ("storylets") giving a lot of different variationA lot of effort has also gone into developing Clausewitz engine into a space gameClassic 4x start: home planet, science ship, construction ship and a fleet; you send out your science ship to survey your home systemCharacters are sort of a cross between EU4 and CK2 (don't marry and have kids, but still have personalities, traits, stories)Conquest isn't as easy as in classical 4X games -- you need a claim to the planet, need to occupy the planet and finally win it in a peace treaty (like in other Paradox games)Diplomacy similar to EU4: alliances, non-aggression pact, civilian and military accessNew diplomacy feature in the notion of the "federation": you invite alien species into an alliance and can suggest you take it one step further and make a federation. You are still sovereign states, but an elected federation president in charge of foreign policy. The whole federation has a common federation fleet (which can take the best ships from each federation member), while each member retains their own also.Different races have different ethos/ideologies, as do each individual "population unit" -- no good or evil ideologies. Example: a fanatic spiritualist POP will react badly to certain technologies (e.g. uploading consciousness into computer) and become discontent, coming together into factions with a political leader character and demanding change. You can negotiate with them, treat them harshly or wait for the rebellion and wipe them out. Factions can also perform actions less extreme than revolts, such as sabotaging your economy.Wants to avoid the game becoming too "spreadsheety" and predictable like other 4X games, by surprising the player and throwing unforeseen obstacles in their pathTech is more of a deck of cards than a determinative technology tree, preventing the player from min-maxing and encouraging exploration and unpredictability.Other than humans, every race will be procedurally generated in every gameTwo victory conditions: conquest and technology (which they're still planning/working on)


Fondation comme source importante d'inspiration  ::lol::  (parmi d'autres)

----------


## Darkath

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.


Ben moi je fais ça en multi. Ca n'empêche pas. Je joue le sultanat de brunei et me donne pour objectif de conquérir toutes les provinces qui produisent des épices. Bon j'ai du abandonner mes visées sur le moyen orient qui s'est fait phagocyter par une perse obèse, mais je ne désespérait pas de faire main basse sur l'asie du sud est et les cotes de l'inde (la partie a été finalement avortée a cause de patch qui casse les save)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les fédérations en multi ça peut être très LoL. Un peu comme si y'avait plusieurs HRE en europe  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

Meg président!

----------


## Oor-tael

Et voilà, je n'en demandais pas davantage :




> *Classic 4x start: home planet, science ship, construction ship and a fleet; you send out your science ship to survey your home system
> 
> *Two victory conditions: conquest and technology (which they're still planning/working on)


 ::lol::

----------


## Praetor

> Les fédérations en multi ça peut être très LoL. Un peu comme si y'avait plusieurs HRE en europe




 :Bave: 
 :Bave: 
 :Bave:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Du panache bordel !
> Rien à foutre de l'équilibre parfait ou pas, vous voulez du gameplay équilibré, idéal pour la compétition tout ça, jouez aux échecs. Depuis le temps c'est rodé.
> 
> Vous manquez de poésie comme les employés de bureaux malheureux qui n'ont pas compris qu'aller faire un footing le soir à la débauche sert à s'aérer la tête et pas s'enfoncer un cable de téléphone dans le fion pour calculer la moyenne de foulées en fonction du pourcentage de dénivelé.
> 
> Déjà qu'on voit plus les étoiles quand on lève les yeux, qu'on nous laisse rêver, rôleplayer (mais si c'est français), rager, recommencer. On va pas y jouer toute notre vie, on veut juste conquérir la galaxie de manière pas trop débile en attendant le prochain jeu... et avec un maximum de classe.
> 
> C'est important la classe.




L'équilibrage, c'est over-rated.

----------


## Jarec

J'ai hâte de faire les premières gpo avec non plus les coop CPC mais les fédérations cpc !

----------


## Praetor

United Federation of Ducks  ::love::

----------


## tompalmer

ça me rappelle quand j'était petit sur la 3



Je pourrais pas me souvenir d'un épisode, a part du symbole de l'équipe.

----------


## meg

Non mais je suis en train de me relire Dune là... et question classe et panache, les persos envoient su steak, du coup je me prends à espérer un jeu vivant plutôt que parfaitement équilibré. Après :




> d'autres jouent juste pour le plaisir de gagner, de dominer une situation.


Jouer pour gagner n'implique pas forcément de ne pas aimer perdre. Rien de plus glorieux qu'une rouste prise avec panache  :;): 





> Ben moi je fais ça en multi. Ca n'empêche pas.


Entièrement d'accord. Le multi c'est bien.

----------


## Darkath

> United Federation of Ducks


On aurait pu faire the duck dynasty dans CK2  ::P:

----------


## sabrovitch

> Oui enfin t'as beau être super bon, tu finira jamais premier avec Tidore


Tidore c'est fumé hein, tu peux déplacer ta capitale en Australie et avoir un continent à toi tout seul  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jarec

> Tidore c'est fumé hein, tu peux déplacer ta capitale en Australie et avoir un continent à toi tout seul


Pas assez de provinces en Australie...

----------


## sabrovitch

> Pas assez de provinces en Australie...


Ouais mais c'est gratuit et y'a personne à combattre pour les avoir. Et puis Australie + Nouvelle Zélande + Nouvelle Guinée + îles diverses et variées (Hawaii, Tahiti), ça fait pas mal. Et t'es en bonne position pour coloniser l'Amérique et pour développer ton pays (qui a des provinces très développables.)

Cf. 

Par contre tu te fais chier à mourir. Même en x5 je me faisais chier.

Aussi manque un event pour te rendre muslim, ce qui est le cas historiquement, parce que bon, le Sultanat de Ternate/Tidore animiste...

----------


## Darkath

Score 8, 97eme en 1558. Bon courage pour dépasser les 7000  ::P:

----------


## sabrovitch

> Score 8, 97eme en 1558. Bon courage pour dépasser les 7000


J'ai fait aucune guerre, j'ai pas cherché à conquérir, j'ai pas tryhard bref j'étais sur le net en x5 durant que ça colonisait.
En jouant sérieux tu peux unifier l'Indonésie le temps que tu colo, puis t'étendre sur le reste de l'Asie.

----------


## Roguellnir

> Parce que déjà Pangea.
> Et même que Pangea c'est de la merde niveau gameplay.
> Mais dans le même genre t'as un petit groupe qui "gagne" (finit premiers) dans les GPOs EUIV, car les gens connaissent le jeu hein.


Disons que c'est le moins injuste et le plus propre comme position de départ, avec beaucoup moins de chance d'avoir perdu au premier tour. Puis il y a de sacrés Pangée dopée a la cocaïne au final. CA fait juste partie des options disponibles qui du coup permettent a des gens de jouer de façon "compétitives" entre eux sans s'attaquer a toute l’expérience du jeu (Que ce soit multi ou solo).
L'histoire des gagnants c’était sur le fait que la position de départ fait tout sur un jeu qu'on sait aléatoire au départ (Je suppose que pour les choses comme EU4 ça rejoint l’aparté fait plus tôt sur Diplomacy, mais comme je pratique pas).

Mais bon, le RP en multi quand on peut se taper sur la gueule, ça donne souvent des résultats assez explosifs sur des jeux qui demandent beaucoup d'implication (Je pense que certains thread le montrent bien dans la partie multi  ::ninja:: ). Enfin, c’était pour gonfler l’aparté en attendant plus d'infos, c'est pas comme si j'allais pouvoir faire autre chose que du solo' dans cet orient lointain.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Disons que c'est le moins injuste et le plus propre comme position de départ, avec beaucoup moins de chance d'avoir perdu au premier tour. Puis il y a de sacrés Pangée dopée a la cocaïne au final. CA fait juste partie des options disponibles qui du coup permettent a des gens de jouer de façon "compétitives" entre eux sans s'attaquer a toute l’expérience du jeu (Que ce soit multi ou solo).
> L'histoire des gagnants c’était sur le fait que la position de départ fait tout sur un jeu qu'on sait aléatoire au départ (Je suppose que pour les choses comme EU4 ça rejoint l’aparté fait plus tôt sur Diplomacy, mais comme je pratique pas).
> 
> Mais bon, le RP en multi quand on peut se taper sur la gueule, ça donne souvent des résultats assez explosifs sur des jeux qui demandent beaucoup d'implication (Je pense que certains thread le montrent bien dans la partie multi ). Enfin, c’était pour gonfler l’aparté en attendant plus d'infos, c'est pas comme si j'allais pouvoir faire autre chose que du solo' dans cet orient lointain.


C'est complètement injuste quand tu tombes sur l'Angleterre ou, à l'opposé, sur les Mongols  :;):

----------


## Da-Soth



----------


## Asimof

Salut,

Encore des petites news qui nous viennent d'un question/réponse entre Henrik Fåhraeus et les membres du site spacegamejunkies : http://www.spacegamejunkie.com/featu...es-directions/

En gros on y apprend :
que pour éviter le clickfest en fin de partie sur les centaines de système de notre empire le nombre d’infrastructure à construire par planète est limitéon est pas obligé de coloniser une planète, on peut la miner depuis l'orbiteon interagit avec les lunes comme avec une planète normale (pas de mécanisme spécial à la Endless Space - vu sur le forum paradox)8 éthiques (idéologies) chacune à 2 niveaux (normal ou fanatique) définissent en partie les popchaque faction choisit un set d'éthique dominantpas d'interaction entre les personnages

----------


## Kaale

> 8 éthiques (idéologies) chacune à 2 niveaux (normal ou fanatique) définissent en partie les popchaque faction choisit un set d'éthique dominant


Dommage, je trouve que ça fait peu.  ::sad::

----------


## Elntahl

Je trouve qu'il dévoile beaucoup d'informations et c'est assez bizarre aussi tôt après l'annonce. Bon c'est probablement juste pour rassurer les joueurs inquiets mais cela ne m'étonnerait même pas que la date de sortie soit effectivement en février 2016 comme l'indiquait la page steam leaké.

----------


## Asimof

y'a moyen qu'on ait Stellaris avant HoI IV  ::ninja:: 

Depuis les retards annoncés sur HoI d'ailleurs je crois qu'ils ont changé leur politique pour n'annoncer les jeux qu'à un stade de développement avancé donc dans ce cas février semble possible.
Dans ce cas ca fait HoI IV dans un an alors qu'ils en sont aux DD weekly...
Du coup je penche plus pour HoI début 2016 et Stellaris pour l'été  ::|: 
A moins qu'ils sortent les deux à peu près en même temps  ::lol::

----------


## Elntahl

> A moins qu'ils sortent les deux à peu près en même temps


Ça m'étonnerait beaucoup car Stellaris n'aurait aucune chance de s'imposer vu la notoriété de la série HOI.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

HoI en automne (octobre/novembre?) et Stellaris en février me semble tout-à-fait envisageable.

----------


## Elntahl

> HoI en automne (octobre/novembre?)


Ils l'ont repoussé à 2016.

----------


## Darkath

Septembre Octobre novembre c'est saturé par les AAA, paradox sort rien a cette période.

----------


## tompalmer

> Je trouve qu'il dévoile beaucoup d'informations et c'est assez bizarre aussi tôt après l'annonce. Bon c'est probablement juste pour rassurer les joueurs inquiets mais cela ne m'étonnerait même pas que la date de sortie soit effectivement en février 2016 comme l'indiquait la page steam leaké.


Ils sont dit qu'ils n'annonçaient plus les jeux avant 6 mois avant leur sortie désormais.

----------


## Roguellnir

> C'est complètement injuste quand tu tombes sur l'Angleterre ou, à l'opposé, sur les Mongols


Pangée justement t'offre justement dans la majorité des cas le choix entre une cote ou non (Surtout que les anglais ont un starting bias coastal) et il arrive très souvent de voir des gens se faire sortir de la partie a coup de frégates. Du coup les anglais poussent déjà certains joueurs a abandonner un spot côtier au départ de peur d’être visités par 6-8 SoL incontrôlables a leur niveau tech', donc jouer sur continent/archipel avec l’Angleterre c'est 5 autres joueurs punis. Et puis sur terre, ils ont aussi une version améliorée d'une unité qui peut changer la partie, donc c'est pas le meilleur exemple (Indonésie et Polynésie a la limite, mais ça ne le rend que plus médiocre).

Les Keshiks sont bons, mais n'offrent pas le même niveau d'avantage aux mongols qui sont considérés comme une civ' médiocre (Alors qu'on parle de Pangée only). Donc je parlais pas d’équilibre parfait (Qui ne peut pas être atteint sans avoir des match's miroirs ennuyeux), mais d'une situation qui laisse ses chances a tout le monde avec forcement des avantages pour certains. Pour contrer ça, entre gens civilisés tu as de quoi faire des drafts de 3 civilisations en retirant Venise et en laissant les joueurs bannir 1/2 civs au préalable (ce qui donne presque toujours Angleterre, Babylone, Corée, Ethiopie, Egypte, Pologne et Espagne/Inca).

Mais bon, ça n'a plus trop sa place ici.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Venise est cheatée dans Civ V ?

----------


## Turgon

Venise est à chier contre des joueurs humains.

----------


## Array

Non :D

----------


## Roguellnir

Venise c'est mauvais pour toi parce que contre des humains tu ne peux pas gagner avec une seule ville malgré les bonus offert par la civ' et c'est un bonus pour les joueurs voisins parce qu'ils savent que tu ne poseras pas d'autres villes leur permettant de trouver de meilleurs spots de villes et qu'ils pourront te manger facilement assez rapidement du fait qu'ils ont plus de villes et donc plus de prod' que toi. Du coup c'est généralement un critère pour relancer la partie des le départ (Ou faire des drafts pour éviter que quiconque ne tombe dessus).

----------


## Array

Non. Je n'ai jamais perdu une partie multi où j'ai joué Venise, Empereur. Et le gameplay venitien que tu cites est si tu as joué 1h avec cette civ sans aller plus loin  ::happy2::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Tu n'a jamais perdu une seule partie multi parce-que tu est bon ou parce-que c'est grâce à l'UA/UU de Venise ?

Je suis pas convaincu non plus, y'a des civs bien plus violentes.

----------


## Jarec

> Tu n'a jamais perdu une seule partie multi parce-que tu est bon ou parce-que c'est grâce à l'UA/UU de Venise ?
> 
> Je suis pas convaincu non plus, y'a des civs bien plus violentes.


Ou parce que ses adversaires sont des merdes  ::trollface::

----------


## Roguellnir

> Non. Je n'ai jamais perdu une partie multi où j'ai joué Venise, Empereur. Et le gameplay venitien que tu cites est si tu as joué 1h avec cette civ sans aller plus loin


Bah si on est au niveau des assomptions gratuites je dirais plus que c'est parce que tu jouais avec des gens qui ont joué 1h en multi' sans aller plus loin.

Venise offre son territoire proche aux autres civ's et ne conteste pas d’éventuels bon spots ou natural wonder et est encore plus dépendante de la chance vu que tu n'as qu'un seul spot'. 
Surprendre des gens en récupérant les unités des CS fonctionne peut-être sur des gens qui n'ont pas trop d’expérience, mais contre des joueurs plus chevronnés ça va être plus difficile vu que ça se voit venir, mais effectivement en immortel tu récupères en général 6 unités au hasard ce qui te donne un boost dans une guerre assez tôt dans la partie, mais tu pars sur optique et compter dessus plus tard c'est diminuer ton nombre de grand scientifiques.
Enfin, si tu joues contre des joueurs pas trop mous, il est facile pour eux de contrer l'UA en te déclarant la guerre juste pour faire sauter tes caravanes et d'enfoncer le clou a la renaissance a coup d'embargo si ça ne suffit pas.

Venise est la seule Civ' qui t'autorise a demander un restart de la partie des le premier tour avec le groupe des NoQuitters, surement parce que personne n'a eu le courage de la jouer plus d'une heure  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Darkath

C'est pas qu'on s'en bat les couilles de CIV, mais c'est le topic de Stellaris ici.

----------


## Kruos

> C'est pas qu'on s'en bat les couilles de CIV, mais c'est le topic de Stellaris ici.


Ouais, surtout le 5.  ::ninja::

----------


## Array

Juste pour conclure : Venise est une sinon la civ la plus intéressante de CiV : le fait d'être bridée d'un côté (et non des moindres : l'expansion) la relâche complètement sur le reste qu'une autre civ peut faire naturellement (la culture) ou ne peut pas (le gain financier, la rapidité de production : un bon joueur en vitesse normale produira, *quel que soit le terrain*, n'importe quel bâtiment en une poignée de tours et une unité/tour dès le tiers de la partie). Contrairement à vos affirmations, du reste, elle peut également (en multi) se développer comme tout le monde : il suffit d'une entente avec un voisin et un échange/vente de colons ou plutôt, de ville posée (et oui, ça marche). 

Recommencer une partie quand un joueur a Venise, pour répondre à la qualité de mes adversaires que vous évoquez, c'est montrer que vous jouez avec des gens qui ne la connaissent absolument pas et ne voient que sa limitation - supposée - de développement. Bref, qui ne savent pas [la] jouer.
La seule technique fiable pour contrer un joueur vénitien est l'écrasement sans pitié, car sinon il vous dominera sans espoir de retour dès le milieu de la partie.

----------


## Pataplouf

Dans Tetris une bonne technique consiste à empiler les blocs en laissant un espace de 4 cubes de hauteur, puis d'attendre qu'une barre apparaisse pour boucher le trou et faire un max de points.

----------


## Snakeshit

> La seule technique fiable pour contrer un joueur vénitien est l'écrasement sans pitié, car sinon il vous dominera sans espoir de retour dès le milieu de la partie.


C'est pas un peu la seule chose qui se passe en multi ?  ::ninja:: 

Mais sinon, vraiment hein, on parle de jeux de GSG ici, pas de trucs au tour par tour  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Da-Soth

Avec Venise j'essaye souvent de prendre le nord de l'Italie et ensuite je m'occupe du nil, des bords de la Mer Rouge et du Golfe Persique.

Ca me fait penser que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire le HF. L'Empire Ottoman est trop OP.

----------


## Array

> Dans Tetris une bonne technique consiste à empiler les blocs en laissant un espace de 4 cubes de hauteur, puis d'attendre qu'une barre apparaisse pour boucher le trou et faire un max de points.


Ca ressemble à un plagiat de Candy Crush.


 ::ninja::

----------


## MikeFriks

Tiens, j'ai une question qui me vient en tête après avoir essayer endless space : la population sera-t-elle comme ce dernier, c'est à dire un truc du genre 2/6 (ce que je trouve immonde) ou alors avec de beaux chiffres (comme Aurora) et des pourcentages? Ils ont dit s'inspirer de la POP de victoria, donc j'ose espérer, mais je viens aux nouvelles quand même ici. Merci.


Et je poste ça également : http://www.pcgamer.com/stellaris-how...rategy/#page-1 , au cas où.

----------


## Jarec

> Tiens, j'ai une question qui me vient en tête après avoir essayer endless space : la population sera-t-elle comme ce dernier, c'est à dire un truc du genre 2/6 (ce que je trouve immonde) ou alors avec de beaux chiffres (comme Aurora) et des pourcentages? Ils ont dit s'inspirer de la POP de victoria, donc j'ose espérer, mais je viens aux nouvelles quand même ici. Merci.
> 
> 
> Et je poste ça également : http://www.pcgamer.com/stellaris-how...rategy/#page-1 , au cas où.


Si ils font comme dans victoria ça sera des vrais chiffres je pense.
Avec de bon vrais génocides a 10 millions de morts  ::wub::

----------


## Kruos

> Si ils font comme dans victoria ça sera des vrais chiffres je pense.
> Avec de bon vrais génocides a 10 millions de morts


Ouais je pense aussi qu'on aura droit à des vrais chiffres. Les jeux Paradox ont toujours eu vocation à 'simuler' avec des vrais morceaux de "détails" évocateurs dedans.

----------


## MikeFriks

Oui voilà, de vrais chiffres pour voir l'impact des guerres, des colonisations et migrations, ou des réformes.

----------


## Imrryran

Il faut d'autant plus de vrais chiffres qu'il n'y aura là ni pays ni personnage ni endroit connu apportant le pseudo-réalisme sur lequel ces jeux se basent pour provoquer l'immersion du joueur.

----------


## Seymos

> Il faut d'autant plus de vrais chiffres qu'il n'y aura là ni pays ni personnage ni endroit connu apportant le pseudo-réalisme sur lequel ces jeux se basent pour provoquer l'immersion du joueur.


On veut du réalisme. J'espère que les moteurs warp ne seront pas trop cheatés au niveau de la consommation de plutonium, c'est vraiment une faiblesse majeure des 4X.

----------


## Praetor

> On veut du réalisme. J'espère que les moteurs warp ne seront pas trop cheatés au niveau de la consommation de plutonium, c'est vraiment une faiblesse majeure des 4X.


Tout en subluminique avec des vaisseaux générationnels ou du temps relatif  :Bave:  La moindre petite guerre dure 1000 ans avec des missions de plusieurs siècles  :Bave:

----------


## Seymos

> Tout en subluminique avec des vaisseaux générationnels ou du temps relatif  La moindre petite guerre dure 1000 ans avec des missions de plusieurs siècles 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...L._SL1500_.jpg


En temps réel sans accélération temporelle. Du R E A L I S M E bordel §§§§§

----------


## Illusive Man

> En temps réel sans accélération temporelle. Du R E A L I S M E bordel §§§§§


Tes descendants sont prêts pour prendre ta relève ? 

Remarquez ça serait amusant une dynastie qui joue à un jeu de dynastie. Quand le perso de l'un meurt il passe la main à sa femme ou sa copine ou ses enfants (ou petits enfants)  ::lol::

----------


## Longwelwind

> Tes descendants sont prêts pour prendre ta relève ? 
> 
> Remarquez ça serait amusant une dynastie qui joue à un jeu de dynastie. Quand le perso de l'un meurt il passe la main à sa femme ou sa copine ou ses enfants (ou petits enfants)


_
Regarde l'écran mon fils.
Un jour tout ça sera à toi. Mais jouer à Stellaris implique de grandes responsabilités..._

----------


## MikeFriks

Le "problème" de la descendance, c'est que ça fonctionne "que" pour les humains. Si on donne aux aliens cette possibilité aussi, on les humainsera (même si on n'a pas le choix :D).

----------


## Jarec

> Le "problème" de la descendance, c'est que ça fonctionne "que" pour les humains. Si on donne aux aliens cette possibilité aussi, on les humainsera (même si on n'a pas le choix :D).


Ils ont déjà dit qu'il n'y aurait pas d'arbre familiale etc.
Il n'y aura que des relations, avis sur les uns et les autres, et des traits de caractère ( zélé, paresseux, etc )

----------


## Molina

> Salut,
> 
> Encore des petites news qui nous viennent d'un question/réponse entre Henrik Fåhraeus et les membres du site spacegamejunkies : http://www.spacegamejunkie.com/featu...es-directions/
> 
> En gros on y apprend :
> que pour éviter le clickfest en fin de partie sur les centaines de système de notre empire le nombre d’infrastructure à construire par planète est limitéon est pas obligé de coloniser une planète, on peut la miner depuis l'orbiteon interagit avec les lunes comme avec une planète normale (pas de mécanisme spécial à la Endless Space - vu sur le forum paradox)8 éthiques (idéologies) chacune à 2 niveaux (normal ou fanatique) définissent en partie les popchaque faction choisit un set d'éthique dominant*pas d'interaction entre les personnages*


Ca sert à quoi de faire des personnages alors ?  :tired:

----------


## Dragati

Drapal  ::lol:: 

Je suis curieux de voir ce que Paradox va faire de tout ça.

----------


## Seymos

> Ca sert à quoi de faire des personnages alors ?


Un peu quand même, dans la gestions des compétences des gouverneurs et des amiraux. Exemple : Distant Worlds ou Aurora : tu n'as pas de dynastie ou d'élevage à la CKII, mais tu joue quand même avec tes persos.

(je sais je réponds à un post ironique mais on plaisante pas avec le réalisme bordel  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Nuka

> Le "problème" de la descendance, c'est que ça fonctionne "que" pour les humains. Si on donne aux aliens cette possibilité aussi, on les humainsera (même si on n'a pas le choix :D).


Il me semble d'ailleurs que dans la guerre éternelle (attention spoil) 

Spoiler Alert! 


la société humaine changeait pour aller vers un modèle de ruches de clones et s'adapter à la situation des voyages FTL

----------


## Aramchek

> Il me semble d'ailleurs que dans la guerre éternelle (attention spoil) 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la société humaine changeait pour aller vers un modèle de ruches de clones et s'adapter à la situation des voyages FTL




Spoiler Alert! 


Uniquement les soldats pas les civils

----------


## Nuka

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Uniquement les soldats pas les civils


ahhh, mais je n'ai lu que la bédé, pas le roman. Ca n'a pas dû être aussi clairement expliqué.

----------


## Aramchek

> ahhh, mais je n'ai lu que la bédé, pas le roman. Ça n'a pas dû être aussi clairement expliqué.




Spoiler Alert! 


Au début tout du moins,

 et la BD est plutôt fidèle au livre

----------


## IriK

Bah on peut imaginer la formation de caste comme pour les Tau de WH40K (Guerre, espace, diplomatique et "main d'oeuvre"),
qui finisse par évoluer suivant les sélections, naturelle ou non.

----------


## Turgon

Vous partez dans trop de directions à la fois je trouve. Pour l'instant on a aucune idée des limites de la gestions des populations. Même s'ils annoncent s'inspirer de tous les clichés de SF, vu le peu de communication qu'on a sur le jeu, je pense qu'ils sont en train de tester ce genre de limites et communiqueront une fois qu'ils sauront ce qu'il y a exactement dans Stellaris.

----------


## Darkath

> When you create your species, you get to pick the planet class of your homeworld (Desert, Ocean, etc). This then becomes the preferred habitat of your species.


 ::lol:: 

Fini la supériorité des mondes terrestres !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous partez dans trop de directions à la fois je trouve. Pour l'instant on a aucune idée des limites de la gestions des populations. Même s'ils annoncent s'inspirer de tous les clichés de SF, vu le peu de communication qu'on a sur le jeu, je pense qu'ils sont en train de tester ce genre de limites et communiqueront une fois qu'ils sauront ce qu'il y a exactement dans Stellaris.


Ou alors ils viennent tout juste de commencer la com' et vont pas se lancer dans les détails avant de commencer a publier des DD (a la rentrée a mon avis ils commencerontà

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah on peut imaginer la formation de caste comme pour les Tau de WH40K (Guerre, espace, diplomatique et "main d'oeuvre"),
> qui finisse par évoluer suivant les sélections, naturelle ou non.


Je pense pas que y'aura de classes/castes de travailleurs, c'est un des 2 soucis de Victoria, la gestion des castes de travailleurs était trop complexe et faisait partir l'économie en couille (le systeme d'offre demande au niveau mondial étant le second problème qui faisait partir l'économie en couille)

----------


## Kruos

> Fini la supériorité des mondes terrestres !


Oh comment ils pompent Distant Worlds!  ::P:

----------


## 60691

> Oh comment ils pompent Distant Worlds!


Les Trilarians qui considèrent les planètes océan comme gaïa c'était antérieur à Distant Worlds.

----------


## Kruos

> Les Trilarians qui considèrent les planètes océan comme gaïa c'était antérieur à Distant Worlds.


C'est pas faux. Ceci dit ça se limitait aux races aquatiques, DW a étendu ce principe aux autres "familles" de race.

----------


## 60691

Remarque c'est super pour le multi - à moi les gazeuses, à toi les aquatiques, et on fait défense commune contre ce qui rentre dans nos systèmes.

----------


## Nohmas

Dans la série des Space Empires, chaque race ne pouvait également, en début de jeu avant la découverte des technologies adéquates, que coloniser des planètes de même type que leur planète d'origine (si ma mémoire est bonne, de type Rock, Ice ou Gaz). Même en solo, c'était très pratique de pouvoir partager des systèmes avec un allié. Bien sympa qu'ils reprennent cette feature.

----------


## Turgon

Et c'est pas une feature révolutionnaire de toute façon, c'est comme dire que des races ont une préférence pour tel ou tel mode de voyage dans l'espace.

Oh wait

----------


## Groufac

Spacegamejunkies a fait une séance de question/réponses avec le Lead Game Designer du jeu: http://www.spacegamejunkie.com/featu...es-directions/

----------


## Fcknmagnets

J'espère que niveau micro ils vont adapter un délire du même niveau que Distant Worlds, c'est pratiquement le seul 4X où arrivé à des empires géants, la micro reste gérable et elle toujours a 95% sur des choses concrètes ( à savoir la gestion de la guerre et de la diplomatie ). Beaucoup trop de 4X ont visé trop haut pour nous présenter des usines à gaz qui sont soporifiques du fait d'une micro pas du tout intéressante. 
Parce-que je pense qu'il est là le secret, faire de la micro sur des dizaines de planètes c'est pas franchement excitant, faire de la micro sur la/le production/mouvement/attaque/etc de flottes c'est tout de suite plus attrayant. 

J'en ai vu des pelletées de 4X et je pense que Paradox a vraiment un coup à jouer.

----------


## Jarec

> J'espère que niveau micro ils vont adapter un délire du même niveau que Distant Worlds, c'est pratiquement le seul 4X où arrivé à des empires géants, la micro reste gérable et elle toujours a 95% sur des choses concrètes ( à savoir la gestion de la guerre et de la diplomatie ). Beaucoup trop de 4X ont visé trop haut pour nous présenter des usines à gaz qui sont soporifiques du fait d'une micro pas du tout intéressante. 
> Parce-que je pense qu'il est là le secret, faire de la micro sur des dizaines de planètes c'est pas franchement excitant, faire de la micro sur la/le production/mouvement/attaque/etc de flottes c'est tout de suite plus attrayant. 
> 
> J'en ai vu des pelletées de 4X et je pense que Paradox a vraiment un coup à jouer.


Il y aura pas de micro pendant les combats

----------


## meg

C'pas un 4X de toute façon Stellaris, c'est un jeu de grande stratéguy.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> C'pas un 4X de toute façon Stellaris, c'est un jeu de grande stratéguy.


Ouiiiiiii  ::wub::

----------


## Darkath

> J'espère que niveau micro ils vont adapter un délire du même niveau que Distant Worlds, c'est pratiquement le seul 4X où arrivé à des empires géants, la micro reste gérable et elle toujours a 95% sur des choses concrètes ( à savoir la gestion de la guerre et de la diplomatie ). Beaucoup trop de 4X ont visé trop haut pour nous présenter des usines à gaz qui sont soporifiques du fait d'une micro pas du tout intéressante. 
> Parce-que je pense qu'il est là le secret, faire de la micro sur des dizaines de planètes c'est pas franchement excitant, faire de la micro sur la/le production/mouvement/attaque/etc de flottes c'est tout de suite plus attrayant. 
> 
> J'en ai vu des pelletées de 4X et je pense que Paradox a vraiment un coup à jouer.


J'y ai pas joué mais il parait que Distant Worlds se base énormément sur l'automatisation des taches pour réduire la micro. Ce que PDS veut éviter depuis HOI3.

----------


## sabrovitch

> J'y ai pas joué mais il parait que Distant Worlds se base énormément sur l'automatisation des taches pour réduire la micro. Ce que PDS veut éviter depuis HOI3.


Et quand t'es un obsédé du total control comme moi, tu te fais chier à construire les mobilettes de tes livreurs de pizzas interstellaires.

----------


## Illusive Man

> Et quand t'es un obsédé du total control comme moi, tu te fais chier à construire les mobilettes de tes livreurs de pizzas interstellaires.


Laisse moi deviner : tes livreurs de pizza balancent la cargaison depuis l'orbite avec un gros supplément de sauce napalm pili-pili ?  ::lol::

----------


## sabrovitch

> Laisse moi deviner : tes livreurs de pizza balancent la cargaison depuis l'orbite avec un gros supplément de sauce napalm pili-pili ?


Ah euh non, c'est juste des livreurs. Jamais eu la techno pour faire ça !
(On doit construire les vaisseaux civils manuellement dans Distant Worlds si on automatise pas l'upgrade des vaisseaux  :;):  ).

----------


## Darkath

Pas de Dev Diary avant octobre/novembre. 

Ce qui nous ferait une sortie en Mars Avril si ils sont en rythme hebdo direct  ::P:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Il y aura pas de micro pendant les combats


Pas dans le sens Starcraft, dans le sens " Ma flotte va attaquer ce point précis, pour ensuite aller par là "

----------


## Longwelwind

> Pas dans le sens Starcraft, dans le sens " Ma flotte va attaquer ce point précis, pour ensuite aller par là "


Je pense que tu peux appeller ça de la macro. A moins que tu ne considères que la macro ne consiste uniquement qu'à l'économie et au choix de la composition des armées.
C'est pas clair enfaite.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Oui au temps pour moi, dans le sens strict du terme on est dans la macro, mais dans mon exemple la gestion de flottes arrivé à un grand empire avec la gestion d'une multitude de fronts s'apparente drôlement à de la micro.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Spacegamejunkies a fait une séance de question/réponses avec le Lead Game Designer du jeu: http://www.spacegamejunkie.com/featu...es-directions/


SGJ: How much influence are you pulling from Crusader Kings and Europa Universalis and dropping into this game and if, how much, and how that influence is going to set Stellaris aside from the other SciFi grand strategy/4x games that are out there?

HF: ... we are not aiming for quite the same level of complexity you would see in our historical games, with their wealth of rather arcane mechanics like “Legitimacy” in Europa Universalis or “Decadence” in Crusader Kings II, etc.

Oula, j'aime pas ca !

----------


## Nuka

> SGJ: How much influence are you pulling from Crusader Kings and Europa Universalis and dropping into this game and if, how much, and how that influence is going to set Stellaris aside from the other SciFi grand strategy/4x games that are out there?
> 
> HF: ... we are not aiming for quite the same level of complexity you would see in our historical games, with their wealth of rather arcane mechanics like “Legitimacy” in Europa Universalis or “Decadence” in Crusader Kings II, etc.
> 
> Oula, j'aime pas ca !


Idem !!!! Et je trouve que ca ne bouge pas beaucoup les news sur ce jeu. Ils ne font pas des DD ?

----------


## Catel

Complexité =/= qualité

----------


## Da-Soth

> Idem !!!! Et je trouve que ca ne bouge pas beaucoup les news sur ce jeu. Ils ne font pas des DD ?





> Pas de Dev Diary avant octobre/novembre. 
> 
> Ce qui nous ferait une sortie en Mars Avril si ils sont en rythme hebdo direct

----------


## Nuka

Merci Da-Soth !

----------


## Darkath

> Merci Darkath !




Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

> Merci Da-Soth pour m'avoir renvoyé vers le post de Darkath!


Overfixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Fixed


Ma fainéantise me perdra...

----------


## Asimof

Quand on parle du loup...

Le 1er Dev Diary est là !
Ca y parle background et vision du projet, surtout ils sont déjà en weekly et ce jusqu'à la sortie  ::lol::  :




> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today, we will kick off a series of weekly dev diaries for our new game, Stellaris. We intend to keep feeding you with more information every week until release! This will be a while, but hopefully we won't have to resort to interns sharing their opinions on beekeeping or new snazzy shoes... Anyway, in this first entry, I thought I'd simply give you some background on the project and the vision I have for Stellaris.
> 
> So, how come we decided to make a space game of all things? Well, the idea has been kicking around the office ever since Europa Universalis II was released (we ended up making Hearts of Iron instead.) Ah, those were the days... Now, as you may know, our ambition is to eventually cover the entire "human timeline" with our games... including the future. So, in essence, making a space game is both something that has had a lot of support internally among the developers (seeking freedom from the shackles of history) and that many of you, our faithful players, have requested over the years. When the decision to make a space game was finally made by the powers that be, I wrote two different design outlines, and the one that would eventually become Stellaris was chosen (no, I will not tell you what the other one was!)
> 
> The vision statement the for Stellaris is: "The galaxy is ancient and full of wonders." That sounds pretty vague eh? However, I think it captures the spirit of what we are trying to do, when you recall the type of games we make at PDS... I want to make Stellaris the most replayable of all of our games (which, granted, is a pretty tall order!) The galaxy should always be unknown and surprising. That is why there are no "major races" in the game, and such a great variety of discoveries you can make. In the same vein, there is no fixed technology tree - but more on that later.
> 
> Stellaris diverges from all of our other games in certain key respects:
> ...


Ca permet de faire un point sur le projet même si on y apprends pas grand chose de neuf

----------


## Nuka

Ahhhh, vous voyez, mon côté Kawaï larmoyant les aura décidé !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Nelfe

> Now, as you may know, our ambition is to eventually cover the entire "human timeline" with our games...


EU : Rome 2 et un jeu sur la Guerre froide confirmés  ::lol:: 


Si seulement  :Emo:

----------


## Nuka

Houla je remarque aussi cette phrase essentielle !




> Now, as you may know, our ambition is to eventually cover the entire "human timeline" with our games... including the future.


Donc : Heart of Silex en 2016 ! (préhistoire ou post apo  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Darkath

> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today, we will kick off a series of weekly dev diaries for our new game, Stellaris. We intend to keep feeding you with more information every week until release! This will be a while, but hopefully we won't have to resort to interns sharing their opinions on beekeeping or new snazzy shoes... Anyway, in this first entry, I thought I'd simply give you some background on the project and the vision I have for Stellaris.
> 
> So, how come we decided to make a space game of all things? Well, the idea has been kicking around the office ever since Europa Universalis II was released (we ended up making Hearts of Iron instead.) Ah, those were the days... Now, as you may know, our ambition is to eventually cover the entire "human timeline" with our games... including the future. So, in essence, making a space game is both something that has had a lot of support internally among the developers (seeking freedom from the shackles of history) and that many of you, our faithful players, have requested over the years. When the decision to make a space game was finally made by the powers that be, I wrote two different design outlines, and the one that would eventually become Stellaris was chosen (no, I will not tell you what the other one was!)
> 
> The vision statement the for Stellaris is: "The galaxy is ancient and full of wonders." That sounds pretty vague eh? However, I think it captures the spirit of what we are trying to do, when you recall the type of games we make at PDS... I want to make Stellaris the most replayable of all of our games (which, granted, is a pretty tall order!) The galaxy should always be unknown and surprising. That is why there are no "major races" in the game, and such a great variety of discoveries you can make. In the same vein, there is no fixed technology tree - but more on that later.
> 
> Stellaris diverges from all of our other games in certain key respects:
> ...

----------


## The Number 9

Bon, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que ce soit directement des DD hebdo. Mais tant mieux.

Je ne suis pas très intéressé par le jeu jusque là. Intrigué oui, mais guère plus. Je ne suis pas trop dans les jeux spatiaux (à vrai dire, je connais mal tout ce qui est 4x, ...).
Alors, ces DD vont déterminer si j'embarque dans le hype train ou si je reste et j'attends le prochain.  ::):

----------


## Turgon

Le hype train a eu le temps de mourir depuis l'annonce de la GC. Le forum Stellaris est rempli de types qui spéculent sans aucune base et les devs quand ils postent, ce sont des trucs inintéressants.

----------


## Asimof

Le Dev Diary nouveau est arrivé !
Au programme : de l'art  :Indeed:  et donc surtout 2 nouvelles images, des vaisseaux qui font pioupiou et notre système solaire.




> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Today we will talk for a bit about the thought behind the artistic choices we’ve made in creating Stellaris. I will briefly touch on several subjects; spaceships, alien designs and environments. The vision for Stellaris puts a large emphasis on exploration and the fantastic things you can find out there in the vastness of space. With the art we wanted it to complement this wherever possible.
> 
> Establishing the art style we of course rummaged through all the Sci-fi imagery we could think of, from classical Sci-fi like Ralph McQuarrie and Star Trek, to the latest productions like Mass Effect or Halo. 
> 
> 
> A theme that soon emerged in the references we liked, that we felt reinforced our vision the best, was images with high contrast, and strong colors. Like an amusement park at night, or a city at sunset, very visible in last week's dev diary image. Or the image above. The dark areas generally have an air of mystery, and the strong light and saturated colors give a sense of wonder about the whole thing, which is exactly what we are aiming for. We felt that this would hopefully evoke a sense of awe in the player, and an urge to explore and seek out the mysteries of our galaxy.
> 
> ...

----------


## Darkath

> Le hype train a eu le temps de mourir depuis l'annonce de la GC. Le forum Stellaris est rempli de types qui spéculent sans aucune base et les devs quand ils postent, ce sont des trucs inintéressants.


Y'a moyen que tu lache le topic a une personne idoine (genre moi) ou au moins changer le titre ?

----------


## Asimof

MikeFriks n'était pas volontaire aussi pour la reprise de l'OP ?
C'est plus une question d'harcèlement de modérateurs que de volonté de Turgon si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Cheshire

> Y'a moyen que tu lache le topic a une personne idoine (genre moi) ou au moins changer le titre ?


Depuis l'annonce du jeu qu'il cherche à refiler l'OP à quelqu'un  ::P:

----------


## Turgon

> Y'a moyen que tu lache le topic a une personne idoine (genre moi) ou au moins changer le titre ?


Dis moi ce que tu veux que j'écrive dans le topic et je le fais. Je signale aussi ce post aux modérateurs pour leur rappeler que je souhaiterais refiler le topic.

----------


## Darkath

ok je te fais ça tout a l'heure

----------


## Asimof

Cette semaine commence avec le 3ème Dev Diary de Stellaris consacré à la génération des galaxies  ::lol:: 
On y apprend qu'il y a 3 types de galaxies (spirale, elliptique et circulaire), plusieurs types d'étoiles qui influent sur la composition du système, des nébuleuses et qu'il est possible de modder allègrement l'ensemble avec des possibilités de forcer certaines choses (par exemple forcer les humains à commencer sur le système sol - voir DD n°2).
En prime 2 nouveaux screenshots du jeux (un pulsar et un vaisseau scientifique imprudent faisant un rencontre inamicale).




> Good news everyone!
> 
> Today we are going to share some details with you on how the galaxy is generated in Stellaris. When discussing this we will also touch on some of the different features of the galaxy and how we try to anticipate what modders will want to do with the galaxy generation in this game and making sure that they will be able to.
> 
> When you start a new game you can specify the size and shape of the galaxy as well as the number of (normal) AI empires. Sizes currently range from 200 - 1000 stars. The amount of AI empires only affects how many AI controlled empires that are generated from the start, a lot more will spring into existence during your game. Currently we have three different types of shapes for the galaxy; spiral, elliptical and ring. Spiral galaxies have the stars placed in arms that extend out in a spiral pattern (see “Pinwheel Galaxy”). A spiral galaxy provides an interesting geography, with voids between the arms that might be difficult to pass in a straight line. Elliptical galaxies have the stars placed in a ellipsoidal pattern (see Wikipedia), resulting in a more evenly distributed geography. Ring galaxies have the stars placed in a ring shape around the galaxy core (see “Hoag's Object”). If you play with a ring galaxy you know that other empires have to approach you either clockwise or counterclockwise within the ring, making it easier to cut other empires off from the rest of the galaxy than it is with any other shape. All of these options are of course moddable, both in regards to looks and available options.
> 
> Once you are satisfied with your options and decide to start the game, we begin the process of generating the galaxy. When we generate the stars we also decide what class each star should be. Most stars will be star classes with the different spectral types B,A,F,G,K,M. Some star systems can however be more special, like a black hole, pulsar or a neutron star. Every system with a certain star class has a given set of rules that controls how the star system is generated; you will, for example, have a hard time finding habitable planets close to a black hole. All of this is very moddable, you can add your own star classes and remove the existing ones if you want to.
> 
> 
> ...


La semaine prochaine devrait nous en apprendre plus sur les différents types de voyages FTL (Faster Than Light)  :;):

----------


## Illusive Man

J'espère qu'il y aura des supers armes. Genre un super laser intégré dans une station mobile de forme sphérique...  ::siffle:: 


Comment ça c'est cliché ?

----------


## Stelteck

Est ce qu'il y aura un sénat, des consuls et des légions ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Valdr

Et un ordre de mystiques dotés de pouvoirs psychiques se battant avec des épées lasers?

----------


## Asimof

Salut à tous,

Le 4ième DD est arrivé un peu en retard pour cause d’épidémie dans les studios de Paradox mais il est bien là et c'est surement le plus intéressant depuis qu'ils ont commencé  ::):  
Au programme les 3 types existants de voyages spatial.
Chaque race choisis sa méthode au début de la partie et peut l'upgrader au fur et à mesure, un choix capital donc.
En plus des trois types qu'on découvre on apprend aussi que (contrairement à pas mal d'autres 4X) la position des vaisseaux au sein de chaque système compte (pas juste un point sur la carte stellaire où tout le monde se croise, 2 flottes aux extrémités d'un système ne doivent pas pouvoir s'attaquer)

Warp : un genre d'hyperespace nécessitant l'installation d'un warpdrive sur chacun des vaisseaux, permet de se déplacer lentement sur tout les systèmes à portée, bouffe de l'énergie et nécessite donc des pauses entre les sauts. Possibilité de repérer le point d'arrivé de vaisseaux en transfert et donc de tendre une embuscade. Départ et arrivée possible uniquement en périphérie d'un système.Trou de ver : Généré par une station dédiée elle permet le déplacement instantanée dans un autre système (qui n'a pas besoin d'infrastructure d’accueil). Plus la distance et grande et la flotte importante plus la création du trou est long. Méthode à double tranchant car avec un fort potentiel de puterie (bonjour l'attaque surprise n'importe où  ::P: ) mais difficile à manier (impossible de retirer une flotte rapidement). De même le transfert se fait en périphérie de système.Hyperdrive : Déplacement selon un réseau prédéfini reliant les systèmes entre eux. Déplacement très rapide mais limité aux voies existantes, permet par contre de partir et arriver n'importe où dans un système.

Attention toutefois toute cette activité spatiale pourrait attirer l'attention de quelquechose, ou quelqu'un ...  ::trollface:: 

On apprend aussi avec les screens qu'il y a 4 classes de vaisseaux (corvette, destroyer, croiseur, cuirassé).

Bref on commence vraiment à voir la profondeur du jeu sur un point précis et toutes les possibilités déjà ouverte rien qu'avec ce système, c'est très très prometteur  :Bave: 





> Hey all!
> 
> Today’s topic will further explore the subjects of fleet movement, FTL-travel and the general wonders one might happen upon when ripping holes through subspace. As the writing of this is a bit sudden the dev diary came out late today, our apologies!
> The galaxy is a pretty huge place and to get anywhere in a timely manner you’ll want to travel faster than the speed of light, or use FTL-travel for short. Stellaris will have three methods of FTL that players can use; Warp, Hyperlanes and Wormholes. They all have distinct advantages and disadvantages when it comes to the strategic movement of ships and fleets causing expansion paths, diplomacy and wars to be quite different depending on the method used.
> 
> Warp
> Warp requires each ship in the fleet to be equipped with a Warp Drive. These are quite costly to build and cause a major drain on each ship’s available power, but allows unconstrained travel to any system within range. When travelling to a system outside the range of a single warp-jump, the fleet has to make a sequence of jumps through a number of systems. Any jump puts a considerable strain on a ship’s Warp Drive, causing the fleet to not be able to jump again for a short while after arrival. While this can be reduced by more advanced technology, it does remain a weak point throughout the game for any species using this method.
> Fleets using Warp Drives to travel will need to do so at the edge of a system to lessen the gravitational pull of the local star. This in combination with the fact that warp-jumps have the slowest FTL-speed of the three methods means that the arrival point of an incoming warp-fleet can be identified, and possibly ambushed. The cost of freedom is potentially high!
> 
> ...

----------


## Darkath

Coup d'état, je prend le controle de l'OP.

----------


## Nuka

> Coup d'état, je prend le controle de l'OP.


Longue vie au Neo-imperator !

Que son règne soit éternel comme l'espace et le temps !

----------


## Asimof

Puisse l'OP prospérer sous son règne !

----------


## Turgon

Pour Victoria 3...

----------


## Darkath



----------


## TKN Jez

> like crusader kings 2 or europa universalis 4 stellaris runs in pausable/accelerable real time.


j'achete!!!!

 :B):

----------


## Nuka

> http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-conten...terminator.gif
> 
> Pour Victoria 3...


Alors que ton retour soit prompt !
Victoria 3 ca sera day one pour moi.

En attendant, je suis de plus en plus hype :D Rien que cette feature paraît énorme d'un point de vue stratégique.

----------


## LaVaBo

> On apprend aussi avec les screens qu'il y a 4 classes de vaisseaux (corvette, destroyer, croiseur, cuirassé).


Pas de carrier ?  ::'(:

----------


## Asimof

> Pas de carrier ?





> We have 4 classes of warships, and the last one is battleships. They are 3 sections as well. 
> Though as a modder there is nothing stopping you from having 20 sections, or as many classes as you like. All fully scriptable.


Vu le DD n°2 dans lequel ils expliquent que les vaisseaux disposent de gros canons bien visible afin que l'action soit compréhensible (bien visualiser quel arme arrive à frapper les vaisseaux adverses par exemple) je ne pense pas que les carrier soit au programme en vanilla.
Il faudra surement ruser pour arriver à modéliser un carrier, des chasseurs et leurs interactions mais ce sera possible je pense  :;): .

----------


## MikeFriks

Je suis tout hypé du coup là, j'ai la même sensation qu'avec Cities Skylines quand ils lâchaient quelques infos dessus  :^_^: .

----------


## sabrovitch

> http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-conten...terminator.gif
> 
> Pour Victoria 3...


Muais, si Victoria 3 est annoncé je te le ninja.

----------


## Kyna

Traductions maison des carnets de développement :
Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°1 : La vision de Paradox Interactive.
Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°2 : La direction artistique.
Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°3 : La création de galaxies.
Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°4 : Les différentes façons de voyager.

----------


## Bobolebo

Merci pour les traductions

----------


## Darkath

Je les ai rajoutées a l'OP (qui est en attente de refonte)

----------


## Darkath

> Hi folks!
> 
> The topic of the week in this series of dev diaries for Stellaris is what sets empires and species apart from each other. Most obviously, of course, they look different! We have created a great many (ca 100) unique, animated portraits for the weird and wonderful races you will encounter as you explore the galaxy. These portraits are mostly gameplay agnostic, although we have sorted them into six broad classes (Mammalian, Arthropoid, Avian, Reptilian, Molluscoid or Fungoid) which affect the names of their ships and colonies, for example. To give additional visual variety, their clothes may sometimes vary, and when you open diplomatic communications with them the room they are standing in will appear different depending on their guiding Ethos.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Ethos, this is no doubt the most defining feature of a space empire; it affects the behavior of AI empires, likely technologies, available policies and edicts, valid government types, the opinions of other empires, and - perhaps most importantly - it provides the fuel for internal strife in large and diverse empires. When you create an empire at the start of a new game, you get to invest three points into the various ethics (you can invest two of the points into the same ethic, making you a fanatic.)
> 
> Collectivist - Individualist
> ...


Ce GOTY 2016 putain

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ce GOTY 2016 putain


Ca va être dur pour le titre, il y a Hearts of Iron IV.  ::P:

----------


## Turgon

Ça commence enfin à envoyer du sérieux dans les DD.

----------


## Darkath

> Ca va être dur pour le titre, il y a Hearts of Iron IV.



Oui mais non. La t'as un modifier : 

"Alien slavery tolerance -/+50%"

----------


## Nelfe

J'avoue que ce jeu m'intéresse de plus en plus, en wish-list.

----------


## Illusive Man

Trop bien  :Bave: 

J'aime bien le fait de pouvoir décider de mettre un préfixe pour ses vaisseaux. C'est pas grand chose mais j'aime  :^_^:

----------


## IriK

> J'aime bien le fait de pouvoir décider de mettre un préfixe pour ses vaisseaux. C'est pas grand chose mais j'aime


C'est présent dans EU4  :;): 

Ce qui m'intéresse le plus c'est la création de race et de système.

----------


## Belhoriann

Ouais ça fait clairement saliver tout ça, c'est tellement loin 2016  :Emo: 
C'est juste un peu dommage que même en SF la démocratie soit assimilée à l'action de voter (voir la petite icône dans le menu).

----------


## Darkath

> Ouais ça fait clairement saliver tout ça, c'est tellement loin 2016 
> C'est juste un peu dommage que même en SF la démocratie soit assimilée à l'action de voter (voir la petite icône dans le menu).


Oui enfin ils ont déjà 15 types de gouvernements dont 3 types de démocraties (et 2 truc chelou avec des militaires/curés élus ?), c'est déjà pas mal

----------


## Esprit

Bon, je prends le hype train. Un jeu Paradox dans l'espace, je peux qu'aimer.

----------


## Edeal

Sinon il y a Distant Worlds qui est excellent, et qui a tout de ce que peut être un jeu Paradox dans l'espace pour ceux que ça peut intéresser.
Et puis c'est loin d'être aussi compliqué que ce que beaucoup laissent penser je trouve.


Ça peut permettre de se faire les dents en attendant Stellaris  ::wub::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Oui enfin ils ont déjà 15 types de gouvernements dont 3 types de démocraties (et 2 truc chelou avec des militaires/curés élus ?), c'est déjà pas mal


Ah oui non mais carrément, c'était juste histoire de pinailler ^^




> Sinon il y a Distant Worlds qui est excellent, et qui a tout de ce que peut être un jeu Paradox dans l'espace pour ceux que ça peut intéresser.
> Et puis c'est loin d'être aussi compliqué que ce que beaucoup laissent penser je trouve.
> 
> 
> Ça peut permettre de se faire les dents en attendant Stellaris


DW avec toutes ses extensions est vraiment excellent, mais il souffre quand même d'une interface atroce !

----------


## Aramchek

> 


Bordel  :Gerbe:  Je rencontre ça dans une partie, j'atomise directe depuis l'orbite.  :Cell: 




> et 2 truc chelou avec des militaires/curés élus ?


Une théocratie militaire à la Warhammer 40000 ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Kyna

Traduction du derniers DD : Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°5 : Les empires et différentes espèces

Le DD parle énormément d'*ethos*, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de traduction exacte en français, ça a l'air associé au "génie", à la "spiritualité", à la "façon de penser", bref à la morale/l'éthique. Il est difficile de comprendre le sens exacte du terme en français pour bien comprendre de quoi parle exactement Paradox. Pareil pour l'usage du mot "agnostique" qu'ils ont utilisé en parlant des portraits de personnage, c'est très vague.

Apparemment les portraits/avatars seront animés, c'est cool si c'est le cas sachant qu'il y en a au moins une 100ène, ça montre qu'ils se soucient du détail, ça se vois dalleurs dans l'interface qui a l'air simple mais efficace, du moins pour ce qu'on y vois.

La possibilité de devenir fanatique est également sympa, ça permettra de pouvoir s'orienter à fond vers une "idée" et donc d'avoir tout ce qui en découle en opposition aux choix inverses ou mixte que pourront faire les autres joueurs/IA, bref si tous le gameplay repose sur cette base, ça peut être pas mal au vus du nombre combinaisons possibles d'après les screenshots :





PS: C'est des marrants ceux qui s'occupent du wiki de Stellaris, ils veulent nous faire peur avec un coup à la HoI4  ::XD:: 
_201?-??-?? - Stellaris to be released_

----------


## IriK

Il y aura donc moyen de ce faire l'empire Tau  :Bave: 
Ce jeu s'annonce de mieux en mieux  ::love::

----------


## Esprit

l'Imperium Romanum va voir le jour et ça va faire mal ! (J'imagine que beaucoup ont cette idée huhu.)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bordel  Je rencontre ça dans une partie, j'atomise directe depuis l'orbite.


Non mais le nom du leader quoi. Ce nom.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour encore plus de fun, il pourrait créer un alphabet. Ou prendre un alphabet déja existant mais issu d'une langue morte. Pour l'exotisme.

----------


## TKN Jez

Putain que ca va etre long d'attendre  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Putain que ca va etre long d'attendre


Grave. Je veux mes champis xénophobes militaristes qui ravagent tout!
La vengeance de l'amanite tue-mouche.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Traduction du derniers DD : Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°5 : Les empires et différentes espèces
> 
> Le DD parle énormément d'*ethos*, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver de traduction exacte en français,


J'y panne rien en socio mais j'ai trouvé ça : P Bourdieu Habitus Ethos Hexis
Je n'ai pas tout compris mais ca a l'air de désigner les acquis culturels transmis de génération en génération. Ca me semble raccord avec le jeu. :D

----------


## Darkath

> Traduction du derniers DD : Stellaris - Carnet de développement n°5 : Les empires et différentes espèces


Tu peux parler d'ethos en français (la preuve le correcteur orthographique ne le souligne pas)

Et y'a un article wiki en français : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethos

Quand il parle d'ethos dans le DD il veut dire l'ensemble des caractéristiques éthiques de la race en question. Par exemple, le fond d'écran des différentes races dépends de quelles caractéristiques éthiques elles ont. 


Pour agnostique quand il dit "gameplay agnostic" en parlant des portraits ça veut dire que ça n'a pas d'influence sur le gameplay. C'est un gros abus de langage.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Hé merde, me voilà vraiment hypé pour ce jeu  ::(:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Tu peux parler d'ethos en français (la preuve le correcteur orthographique ne le souligne pas)
> 
> Et y'a un article wiki en français : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethos
> 
> Quand il parle d'ethos dans le DD il veut dire l'ensemble des caractéristiques éthiques de la race en question. Par exemple, le fond d'écran des différentes races dépends de quelles caractéristiques éthiques elles ont. 
> 
> 
> Pour agnostique quand il dit "gameplay agnostic" en parlant des portraits ça veut dire que ça n'a pas d'influence sur le gameplay. C'est un gros abus de langage.


En français, dire "Gameplay agnostique" serait surement un abus de language, mais je vois énormément l'expression "Something-agnostic" en Anglais (surtout pour des trucs IT, mais je suppose que ça doit s'appliquer autre part).

----------


## meg

'Tain ça y est...

----------


## Darkath

> En français, dire "Gameplay agnostique" serait surement un abus de language, mais je vois énormément l'expression "Something-agnostic" en Anglais (surtout pour des trucs IT, mais je suppose que ça doit s'appliquer autre part).


C'est un abus de langage de l'it. Agnostic c'est souvent utilisé pour dire que tu es compatible par rapport a n'importe quel outil/software/plateforme/langage (selon le contexte), le lien avec le mot agnostic est déjà pas mal capilo-tracté, mais si tu parle de gameplay agnostic pour une feature de ton jeu la ça n'a plus aucun sens  ::P:

----------


## Kyna

En gros ils nous embrouillent pour rien avec leurs termes compliqués lol.
Mais bon là n'est pas le plus important, jusqu'à maintenant les DD sont plutôt cool et complet, vivement le prochain  ::): 

Petit remonté d'un screen trouvé un bon paquet de pages en arrière :

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Une partie avec 1263 heures de jeu au compteur.

----------


## IriK

Et ce ne sera qu'UNE seule partie  :Bave:

----------


## Belhoriann

Putain en fait c'est Distant World avec un vrai moteur graphique  :Bave:

----------


## Esprit

L'image me hype encore plus que je ne le suis déjà  :Bave:  ... 2016 c'est ça ? C'est long !

----------


## Darkath

1000 étoiles max sur une map d'après les devs;

----------


## Clad

> Agnostic c'est souvent utilisé pour dire que tu es compatible par rapport a n'importe quel outil/software/plateforme/langage


A l'origine, ca sert a eviter qu'on se tape des incompatibilite comme a l'epoque avec le probleme des alims AT qui fonctionnaient pas avec les ecrans a tube catholique.

----------


## Nelfe

> 1000 étoiles max sur une map d'après les devs;


Ce qui est déjà largement suffisant.

----------


## Darkath

> A l'origine, ca sert a eviter qu'on se tape des incompatibilite comme a l'epoque avec le probleme des alims AT qui fonctionnaient pas avec les ecrans a tube catholique.


Sans doute. Mais on s'en fout un peu non ?  ::happy2::

----------


## varsovie

> Ce qui est déjà largement suffisant.


Ca depend a quel point l'on peu interragire/automatiser avec les systemes. Deja ils ont revelee le nombre maximal de planete par system et c'est irrealistiquement bas.  ::(:

----------


## Nelfe

> Ca depend a quel point l'on peu interragire/automatiser avec les systemes. Deja ils ont revelee le nombre maximal de planete par system et c'est irrealistiquement bas.


C'est combien ? De ce que j'ai pu voir ça me semble plutôt suffisant.
Parce que bon, avec 1/2 planètes habitable(s) par système (en fonction des préférences de notre race, qu'est ce que j'ai hâte de faire une race de batraciens qui ne peuvent vivre que dans l'eau conquérir l'univers  :Bave: ) et 1000 système, ça fait quand même un sacré nombre de planètes à gérer.

----------


## Haleks

J'ajouterais aussi qu'une infinité de planètes, on s'en tamponne le coquillard s'il n'y a rien à y faire.
Je le sais, je joue à Elite. :B): 

EDIT : Ah mais merde. J'me croyais sur le topac d'infinity. :x

----------


## Darkath

> irrealistiquement


Ben oui, c'est sur qu'on connait la moyenne de planètes par système dans une galaxie lambda  ::trollface:: 


De 3 à 10 planètes par systeme c'est plus qu'honnète surtout si ça ne compte pas les astéroïdes, planètes naines et satellites naturels.

----------


## Nuka

> C'est combien ? De ce que j'ai pu voir ça me semble plutôt suffisant.
> Parce que bon, avec 1/2 planètes habitable(s) par système (en fonction des préférences de notre race, qu'est ce que j'ai hâte de faire une race de batraciens qui ne peuvent vivre que dans l'eau conquérir l'univers ) et 1000 système, ça fait quand même un sacré nombre de planètes à gérer.


The Faculty... Mais c'était des poulpes géants qui n'aiment pas la cocaïne.

----------


## Phibrizo

Je viens de découvrir l'existence de ce jeu. Me voici à présent impatient alors que je ne l'était pas.

Merci à vous. C'est malin.  :tired: 

vivement la sortie  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bienvenue au club.

----------


## Bobolebo

Le pire c'est qu'il faut attendre avant que ca sorte ! De la cruaute mentale

----------


## Whiskey

> Le pire c'est qu'il faut attendre avant que ca sorte ! De la cruaute mentale


Au pire pique la delorean et ramene une fourné de jeu  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

En attendant le dev diary on a le droit a des photos des nouveaux bureaux de paradox :



https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum....888452/page-3

----------


## Darkath

> Hi folks!
> 
> Today, we moved into our brand new offices so things have been a little hectic in Paradox land. The new building is great, but I will always miss the spectacular view of Stockholm from the 24th floor of "Skrapan"...
> 
> No rest for the wicked though, so let's talk a bit about the role that characters play in Stellaris. First off, this game is not character based like Crusader Kings, so do not expect a complex web of rivalries and friendships to develop between rulers and leaders with dynamic portraits and genetics. In Stellaris, the real stars of the show are the Pops, with characters acting more like the advisors, generals and admirals in Europa Universalis (though they do have certain personality traits that can affect what options they get in scripted events, for example.) With that out of the way, let's examine the different types of characters:
> 
> Scientists can be put in charge of one of the three research departments (Physics, Society or Engineering.) They can also be assigned to captain the Science Ships you use to explore the galaxy. These are all topics for upcoming dev diaries... Suffice it to say that their skill levels and personalities will have clear effects on their tasks. They are also valid ruler candidates in technocratic societies (government types).
> 
> Governors can either lord it over a single planet or an entire sector (more on sectors later). They are a very useful way of keeping the populace happy, or increasing the efficiency of a rich and powerful planet even more. Governors are valid ruler candidates under many government types.
> ...


https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...leaders.888500
 :Bave:

----------


## Belhoriann

Ça pue tellement la classe  ::o:

----------


## Belhoriann

Le journal des devs #7 est arrivé ! Vaisseau scientifique et anomalies  ::lol:: 




> Greetings Earthlings!
> 
> Today’s dev diary is an important one, because it deals with something that makes Stellaris stand out, something that really defines the early stages of the game: the Science Ships. These bad boys are necessary to survey unknown planets and other objects in space, finding out which resources they contain and making sure habitable planets are actually safe to colonize. Although a Science Ship can operate without a Scientist character as captain, it is strongly discouraged because skilled Scientists are required to research many of the strange anomalies you will find out there...
> 
> 
> 
> I like to compare these intrepid explorer-scientists with the questing heroes you might see in an RPG. They fly around the galaxy exploring, having little adventures, gaining experience and perhaps picking up some new personality traits. The galaxy is, after all, ancient and full of wonders. The way this works in the game is that when a Science Ship completes a survey, it might uncover an Anomaly of some sort. Each Anomaly has a difficulty level, so you often want to delay researching some of them until you have a Scientist with a high enough skill. Researching an Anomaly takes time and may result in success, failure, or, sometimes, catastrophic failure… For example, if the Anomaly consists of some strange caves on an asteroid, the Scientist could find out their origins and learn something of value, come to a wrong conclusion (the Anomaly would then disappear forever), or accidentally trigger a fatal explosion which might knock the asteroid out of orbit and put it on a trajectory towards an inhabited planet.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## TKN Jez

Ptin qu'est-ce que j'ai hate.....

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ça a l'air vachement ambitieux quand même...

----------


## PanzerKadaver

C'est zoulie  :Mellow2:

----------


## Groomy

> Ça a l'air vachement ambitieux quand même...


Mouais. Pas sur ce DD quand même ? Je reste sceptique.

----------


## Darkath

> Ça a l'air vachement ambitieux quand même...


Mais c'est Paradox  :Bave:

----------


## Longwelwind

> For example, if the Anomaly consists of some strange caves on an asteroid, the Scientist could find out their origins and learn something of value, come to a wrong conclusion (the Anomaly would then disappear forever), or accidentally trigger a fatal explosion which might knock the asteroid out of orbit and put it on a trajectory towards an inhabited planet.


Ça sent l'ultra-scripté. J'éspère que ces "morceaux" évènements seront assez variés.

----------


## Molina

> Ça sent l'ultra-scripté. J'éspère que ces "morceaux" évènements seront assez variés.


Euh...Comme tous les évènements des jeux paradox...

----------


## Longwelwind

Ils avaient pas dit au début qu'ils voulaient essayer de pas faire de scripts pour éviter le sentiment de répétition, de lassitude et tuti quanti ?

----------


## Groomy

C'est marrant mais tu devrais relire ton message du mois d’août à ce sujet et l'échange lié: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...=1#post9164094

----------


## Molina

> C'est marrant mais tu devrais relire ton message du mois d’août à ce sujet et l'échange lié: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...=1#post9164094


C'était pour moi ? Ben je change pas d'un iota de ce que je disais. Script ne veut pas dire rigide  ::P:

----------


## Groomy

Non pour Longwelwind qui a déjà en partie répondu à sa question il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Ollordienateur

Comment ai-je pu rater cela  :Mellow2:  ? 

Je viens d’avoir une révélation....

----------


## Truebadour

Je prends mon ticket pour le hype train aussi  ::ninja:: 

Sera t-il au niveau d'un Distant Worlds ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Seymos

J'y vois son successeur :madameirma:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Je prends mon ticket pour le hype train aussi 
> 
> Sera t-il au niveau d'un Distant Worlds ?


Probablement meilleur, et probablement encore plus frustrant en late-game. Un bon 4X quoi  :Cigare:

----------


## Longwelwind

> C'est marrant mais tu devrais relire ton message du mois d’août à ce sujet et l'échange lié: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...=1#post9164094


Du coup, je redis la même chose. Il me semble pas non plus qu'ils aient reparlé de la "génération aléatoire" d'histoire d'évènement.
Faire gaffe au hype en somme.

----------


## Aramchek

Journal des devs #8

Dev Diary #8 - The Situation Log and Special Projects

----------


## Darkath

Le dev diary pour ceux aux taf, etc.




> Fellow sentients!
> 
> Do not be alarmed. I have been summoned to your pitiful quaint planet to tell you a little bit about Special Projects and the Situation Log.
> 
> As you play the game and venture out into the galaxy, you will eventually come upon Special Projects. These projects are sometimes spawned by the Anomalies that were discussed in last week’s Dev Diary, but they can also be triggered by other events. They typically represent a specific action that can be performed by the player, and in that respect they function a bit like the decisions you might find in some of our other games.
> 
> Most projects are centered around a location (often a planet, but it could also be an object in space), and many require the presence of a Science Ship and a skilled Scientist before they can be started. Others may require the presence of a warship, or a troop transport, or something else entirely. It depends on the project.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nelfe

DD sur les planètes et ressources : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ources.891510/

----------


## Turgon

Ça a l'air très... simple ?

----------


## Nelfe

Sûrement, mais assez complet.

----------


## Asimof

Salut

Le DD hebdomadaire est arrivé : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ources.892292/
Ca parle de station spatiale (qui sont de grande importance) et de ressources rares (qui me font penser au système d'Endless space).

Il semble aussi qu'ils aient montré une heure de gameplay à la presse, voici les premiers retours anglophones :
PcWorld
GameSpot où on apprends qu'il y aura un système de secteur administratif pour déléguer les taches avec bien sûr le risque que celles-ci tentent de prendre leur autonomie  ::trollface:: 




> Stellaris will launch in 2016, Paradox confirmed during my demo—probably sometime in the latter half of the year.


  ::cry::

----------


## tompalmer

Ok je pensais qu'il sortirait avant HOI et me suis méchamment viandé dans mes prédictions

----------


## Darkath

> Ça a l'air très... simple ?


Ouais c'est un peu de la merde confirmé par le DD d'aujourd'hui.

Mais on va dire que c'est déjà plus profond qu'Endless Space malgré qu'ils aient repompé leur systeme de ressource rare déjà pompé de civilization.

----------


## Turgon

Pour ma part la hype est tellement retombée avec les derniers DD que ça me fait plus grand chose.

Un report d'HOI4 par contre...

----------


## Longwelwind

Stellaris aura des combats avec jusqu'à 32 joueurs (multi compris) qui s'étaleront sur plus de 1000 systèmes solaires.
 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

> Stellaris aura des combats avec jusqu'à 32 joueurs (multi compris) qui s'étaleront sur plus de 1000 systèmes solaires.


Oui alors les parties a 32 joueurs, c'est techniquement* possible sur EUIV hein  ::trollface:: 


*En lan avec des I7 et 32 go de ram

----------


## Darkath

D'apres mon experience en tant que host ce qui compte c'est surtout d'avoir 100 MB/s+ de bande passante.

J'aimerais bien qu'ils ajoutent un jour la possibiliter de créer des vrais serveurs dédiés via steam.

----------


## Jarec

> D'apres mon experience en tant que host ce qui compte c'est surtout d'avoir 100 MB/s+ de bande passante.
> 
> J'aimerais bien qu'ils ajoutent un jour la possibiliter de créer des vrais serveurs dédiés via steam.


Graaaaaaaaaave.
Je me souviens avant que EUIV sorte j'était chaud pour en louer un en cotisant avec plusieurs personnes haha.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ok je pensais qu'il sortirait avant HOI et me suis méchamment viandé dans mes prédictions


Sauf si HoI est encore repoussé d'un an  ::trollface::

----------


## tompalmer

ça va moi j'ai la fibre depuis cette année, 200 de bande passante en up et down.
 :Cigare:

----------


## Longwelwind

> ça va moi j'ai la fibre depuis cette année, 200 de bande passante en up et down.


Je pense qu'on a trouvé notre host consentant pour laisser tourner son PC toute la journée !  ::):

----------


## sabrovitch

> ça va moi j'ai la fibre depuis cette année, 200 de bande passante en up et down.


Bah moi aussi j'ai ça en down.
200 ko/s  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aramchek

Personne n'a mis le devblog 11 la hype s'affaiblit dirait on ...  ::trollface::  

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...nology.893377/




> Hi folks!
> 
> It’s Monday and you all know what that means! Today I am going to talk about the technology system in Stellaris. If you have stayed up-to-date with the information flow, you probably know the basics already: there are three types of technology: Physics, Society and Engineering. Each one has its own research track, and each department is headed by a scientist character. You thus normally research three technologies in parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I want each new game of Stellaris to be a new and different journey. That is why the game does not have a “tech tree” in the classical sense. Instead, each time you start up a new research project, you are presented with three semi-random choices. This is a bit like drawing three cards from a deck of cards, picking one and returning the other two to the deck. However, to continue with this metaphor, the trick is in the shuffling... The deck is very much stacked, so to speak. Especially in the early game, some cards are extremely likely to end up in the top, so that all players get a fair start. What happens in the background is a complex weighting of various factors, like the ethics of the empire, the traits of the scientist character in charge of the department, the techs you already have, etc. I guess you could say the result is something like a fuzzy, hidden tech tree.
> 
> Certain technologies are considered rare or very rare, and these are clearly marked so that you know you should probably pick them lest you never see them again... There are also “tech cards” outside the deck (this card metaphor is really useful!), that can only be drawn in special circumstances, like when researching certain Anomalies, investigating debris, etc.
> ...

----------


## Kaale

J'aime bien, ça a l'air d'être une bonne alternative aux tech trees classiques. J'ai un peu peur pour l'équilibrage par contre ...

----------


## La Guigne

Le système de semi-aléatoire avec 3 choix me botte carrément  :Bave:

----------


## Longwelwind

> J'aime bien, ça a l'air d'être une bonne alternative aux tech trees classiques. J'ai un peu peur pour l'équilibrage par contre ...


C'est vrai que le système de techno aléatoire peut créer un certain RNG.
Mais faut mettre en relation le fait qu'il dit "semi-aléatoire", donc y'as peut-être des "tiers" de recherches qui ne peuvent apparaître qu'au début/qu'à la fin du jeu, et qui mitige l'effet RNG du système.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est vrai que le système de techno aléatoire peut créer un certain RNG.
> Mais faut mettre en relation le fait qu'il dit "semi-aléatoire", donc y'as peut-être des "tiers" de recherches qui ne peuvent apparaître qu'au début/qu'à la fin du jeu, et qui mitige l'effet RNG du système.


C'est le cas. 

A voir en pratique, ca dépend surtout de la variété et du nombre de technos disponibles.

----------


## Belhoriann

OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN OH PUTAIN

----------


## Turgon

Rien qu'on ne sache déjà, et je ne suis pas hypé au point d'essayer d'analyser toutes les icônes qu'on voit.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est beau à regarder. Mais va me falloir 3 semaines juste pour comprendre les bases.

----------


## La Guigne

Ce gouffre à temps libre  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

> Rien qu'on ne sache déjà, et je ne suis pas hypé au point d'essayer d'analyser toutes les icônes qu'on voit.


Ca se voit que tu as pas regardé la vidéo  ::): 
On voit l'écran de création de vaisseau qu'on a jamais vu avant, et qui a l'air plutôt sympa.
Hâte de pouvoir mettre mes mains sur ce jeu !

----------


## Turgon

> Ca se voit que tu as pas regardé la vidéo 
> On voit l'écran de création de vaisseau qu'on a jamais vu avant, et qui a l'air plutôt sympa.
> Hâte de pouvoir mettre mes mains sur ce jeu !


On le savait déjà qu'on pourrait custom nos vaisseaux. Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai bien trop la flemme pour analyser la vidéo en détail et essayer de deviner à quoi sert ce qu'on voit.

----------


## Groomy

> Mais va me falloir 3 semaines juste pour comprendre les bases.


De ce qu'on voit les bases sont très simples. On est loin des autres production Paradox pour l'instant.

----------


## Koinsky

Merci Belho pour la vidéo. Il est presque sur ma liste des jeux "deille ouane". Encore un petit effort de hype et j'y serai.  ::wub:: 

Ma référence pour le moment c'est Distant Worlds et Stellaris me semble un concurrent valable (je ne me suis pas encore super renseigné sur le jeu mais Paradox donne évidemment confiance).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> De ce qu'on voit les bases sont très simples. On est loin des autres production Paradox pour l'instant.


Ouais mais moi je suis un peu lent.

----------


## Tenebris

Ralala, il a une bonne tête de day one ce jeu. Le coté temps réel et certains aspects de gestion me font vraiment penser à mon expérience passée sur Distant world. En plus beau  ::love::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Rien qu'on ne sache déjà, et je ne suis pas hypé au point d'essayer d'analyser toutes les icônes qu'on voit.


Qu'on brûle cet hérétique  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> j'ai bien trop la flemme pour analyser la vidéo en détail et essayer de deviner à quoi sert ce qu'on voit.


Tiens, tompalmer a hacké le compte de Turgon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Jarec

> Tiens, tompalmer a hacké le compte de Turgon ?


C'est peut être de la que viens la haine de Turgon... la ressemblance entre les deux  ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

> C'est peut être de la que viens la haine de Turgon... la ressemblance entre les deux


Des antagonistes parfait  ::o:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Tout s'explique ! Turgon est un multi de Tom !  ::trollface::

----------


## Aramchek

> Des antagonistes parfait


Et bientôt on apprendra qu'ils sont frères.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Guigne

> Et bientôt on apprendra qu'ils sont frères.


Siamois  ::ninja:: 

Le Cho'Gall du fourm CPC : Tom'Gon  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Siamois 
> 
> Le Cho'Gall du fourm CPC : Tom'Gon


Ex-freres siamois joints par la tête, mais seul l'un des deux a hérité du cerveau quand on les a séparé

----------


## IriK

> Ex-freres siamois joints par la tête, mais seul l'un des deux a hérité du cerveau quand on les a séparé


La question est donc : Lequel ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

> La question est donc : Lequel ?


Vos insinuations ne m'atteignent pas.

----------


## Jarec

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...edicts.895923/
Dernier dev diary de Stellaris. 
Tout ce qu'il y a a retenir : Bombardement orbital, immigration, xenos, et esclavagisme.
Allez la bise  ::love::

----------


## IriK

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...edicts.895923/
> Dernier dev diary de Stellaris. 
> Tout ce qu'il y a a retenir : Bombardement orbital, immigration, xenos, et esclavagisme.
> Allez la bise


Avec joie  ::love::

----------


## Praetor

> Ce gouffre à temps libre


Ce manque de temps libre  :Emo:

----------


## Charmide

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...edicts.895923/
> Dernier dev diary de Stellaris. 
> Tout ce qu'il y a a retenir : Bombardement orbital, immigration, xenos, et esclavagisme.
> Allez la bise


Intéressant. 
Le système de policies doit être un peu compliqué à imaginer que sur leurs titres historiques habituels, mais en même temps ça donne plus de possibilités. Les exemples cités sont plutôt malins en tout cas, ça promet  ::o:

----------


## Truebadour

Une fois le jeu sorti, un mod sur l'univers de Dune et je suis le plus heureux des hommes  ::ninja::

----------


## Phibrizo

> Une fois le jeu sorti, un mod sur l'univers de Dune et je suis le plus heureux des hommes


Ce mod risquerait d'être assez ennuyeux à jouer, il y aurait principalement 2 factions à jouer: Dune... et le reste.

Et, ha, oui, une règle importante, la faction qui possède Dune gagne la partie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Suffit de faire de Dune une planète objectif à capturer, et trois grandes factions (Atréides, Ordos, Harkonnen) plus des dizaines de petites qui s'affrontent pour le contrôle.

----------


## Array

Ordos n'existe pas dans les livres  :tired:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Elle est dans l'encyclopédie donc elle est bien dans un livre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

Ordos c'est une pure création made in Westwood Studios. Rien à voir avec l'oeuvre originale.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Merci, je suis au courant.

----------


## Truebadour

Nan mais avec les factions de la Grande Dispersion ça rendrait le jeu complètement bordélique et du coup plus intéressant  ::): 

Honorées Matriarches VS Bene Gesserit quoi  ::ninja:: 

Mais en même temps, la place de l'individu joue un rôle trop important dans l'oeuvre, peut-être plus que celle des grandes factions. Du coup faut un mix de gameplay entre CKII et 4X, ce qui est alléchant en théorie mais sûrement injouable en pratique  :^_^:

----------


## Aramchek

IGN a fait une preview du jeu avec quelques vidéos inédites   ::):

----------


## Turgon

Ce bouton génocide...

----------


## TKN Jez

putain de putain de bordayl de comment j'ai hâte  :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ce bouton génocide...


Oui mais ce sont des méchants. :schwarzy:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Ce bouton génocide...


Parfait pour les joueurs comme moi qui aiment n'avoir qu'une seule race dans leur Empire. 
I. Regret. Nothing.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Nouveau DD sur les races inférieures :




> The Neborite civilization of the Kahalajom system. They destroyed themselves shortly after entering the Atomic Age a few decades after this picture was taken.


#touteslescivilisationsnesevalentpas

On apprend notamment qu'on pourra remplacer la classe politique d'une planète primitive par des reptiliens gens de notre espèce déguisés en gens de leur espèce.

----------


## IriK

> On apprend notamment qu'on pourra remplacer la classe politique d'une planète primitive par des reptiliens gens de notre espèce déguisés en gens de leur espèce.


Juste  ::lol::

----------


## Nelfe

C'est tellement puissant  :Bave:

----------


## Aramchek

Xcom  ::ninja::  :xfiles: :ilssontparmisnous: :crosstopic:  ::unsure::

----------


## Nelfe

Je pensais plutôt à V et Star Trek  :Bave: 

Désolé Endless Space 2, ton UI ultra-futuriste me plaisait beaucoup mais je sens que mon argent ira à PDX encore une fois.

----------


## Aramchek

> On apprend notamment qu'on pourra remplacer la classe politique d'une planète primitive par des reptiliens gens de notre espèce déguisés en gens de leur espèce.


On apprend également qu'ils peuvent s’autodétruire dans une guerre nucléaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Nouveau DD sur les races inférieures :
> 
> 
> #touteslescivilisationsnesevalentpas
> 
> On apprend notamment qu'on pourra remplacer la classe politique d'une planète primitive par des reptiliens gens de notre espèce déguisés en gens de leur espèce.


:jizzinmypants:

----------


## La Guigne

> On apprend notamment qu'on pourra remplacer la classe politique d'une planète primitive par des reptiliens gens de notre espèce déguisés en gens de leur espèce.


 ::o:  
 :Perfect: 
 :Bave:

----------


## Aramchek

Bon elle est bien belle cette mécanique de jeu mais encore faut elle qu'elle soit intéressante à jouer pas juste appuyer sur un bouton pouf votre agent reptilien est en place ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

> Bon elle est bien belle cette mécanique de jeu mais encore faut elle qu'elle soit intéressante à jouer pas juste appuyer sur un bouton pouf votre agent reptilien est en place ...


Ce qu'on voit c'est que pour chaque type d'observation t'as différentes actions (2 sur le screenshots, dont un qui représente une vache se faisant abducter)
 et j'imagine qu'ensuite ce sera surtout une affaire d'events différents. J'imagine aussi que selon l'avancée technologique de la civilisation les différentes méthodes marchent plus ou moins bien avec différents risques et récompenses.

Ce qui serait cool c'est que ca puisse te péter a la gueule de facon relativement drole, genre tu tente d'apporter la technologie a des primitifs et ils s'en servent pour péter leur planete, ou alors tu commence a les abducter et ils forment le XCOM pour te contrer, ce genre de chose. Ce serait scénaristiquement plus drôle que "coucou -1 stab"

----------


## Aramchek

> Ce qu'on voit c'est que pour chaque type d'observation t'as différentes actions (2 sur le screenshots, dont un qui représente une vache se faisant abducter)
>  et j'imagine qu'ensuite ce sera surtout une affaire d'events différents. J'imagine aussi que selon l'avancée technologique de la civilisation les différentes méthodes marchent plus ou moins bien avec différents risques et récompenses.
> 
> Ce qui serait cool c'est que ca puisse te péter a la gueule de facon relativement drole, genre tu tente d'apporter la technologie a des primitifs et ils s'en servent pour péter leur planete, ou alors tu commence a les abducter et ils forment le XCOM pour te contrer, ce genre de chose. Ce serait scénaristiquement plus drôle que "coucou -1 stab"


Je l’espère aussi  :;):

----------


## Tenebris

En même temps, donner la bombe atomique à des lapins crétins, faut pas s'étonner  :haha:

----------


## IriK

> Ce qui serait cool c'est que ca puisse te péter a la gueule de facon relativement drole, genre tu tente d'apporter la technologie a des primitifs et ils s'en servent pour péter leur planete, ou alors tu commence a les abducter et ils forment le XCOM pour te contrer, ce genre de chose. Ce serait scénaristiquement plus drôle que "coucou -1 stab"


Ou que tu devienne un Dieu pour eux  :Bave:

----------


## Truebadour

En gros on va distribuer des monolithes noirs à tout va  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> En gros on va distribuer des monolithes noirs à tout va




 ::ninja:: 
T'en as rêvé, KSP l'a fait.

----------


## Truebadour

> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/ePCdztnzDqA/hqdefault.jpg
> 
> 
> T'en as rêvé, KSP l'a fait.


Please, je l'ai dosé KSP  :^_^: 
Ils ont mis le logo de leur entreprise sur les monolithes ces trolls  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Bon elle est bien belle cette mécanique de jeu mais encore faut elle qu'elle soit intéressante à jouer pas juste appuyer sur un bouton pouf votre agent reptilien est en place ...


Appuie sur un bouton, lance une sous-partie de CKII/Victoria II/HoI/Europa selon l'avancement technologique de la civilisation visée. 
Mind = blown  ::o:

----------


## Nuka

> Ce bouton génocide...


Mais il est où le bouton génocide ?  ::'(: 
En attendant il a l'air de plus en plus kiffant. Vivant que je monte ma race de grosse puputtes de l'espace infiltrateuse et corruptrice.

----------


## Turgon

> Mais il est où le bouton génocide ? 
> En attendant il a l'air de plus en plus kiffant. Vivant que je monte ma race de grosse puputtes de l'espace infiltrateuse et corruptrice.


La vidéo "initial planet" de ce lien.

----------


## Nuka

> La vidéo "initial planet" de ce lien.


Merci canard :D

----------


## Anonyme899

> La vidéo "initial planet" de ce lien.


Le bouton "enslave"

 :Bave:

----------


## Aramchek

Le bouton "quitter"
 :Bave: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le bouton "quitter"



 ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

::siffle::

----------


## Truebadour

Donc si je comprends bien l'humanité a détruit son monde natal  ::o: 

Ah ben bravo  ::(: 

  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWQ-1xeWcAAgiqv.png:large





 :Mellow2:

----------


## Darkath

Pourquoi y'a aucun missile qui part de la france dans ton gif ?  :tired:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

On a déjà surrender.

----------


## Darkath

> On a déjà surrender.


L'Hiver nucléaire s'arrête a la frontiere ?  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> L'Hiver nucléaire s'arrête a la frontiere ?


On doit trouver ça dans idées et traditions oui.

----------


## Yo-gourt

La fabrique de drapeaux blancs ayant été détruite, l'armée française est paralysée.

----------


## Anonyme899

> L'Hiver nucléaire s'arrête a la frontiere ?


Joli!
 :Clap:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CWQ-1xeWcAAgiqv.png:large



Bahahah les nuls, heureusement qu'on sera là pour éduquer ces sous-races...  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pecies.898648/

Manipulation génétique  ::trollface::  :Vibre:

----------


## Darkath

:elonmusk:

----------


## Kaale

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pecies.898648/
> 
> Manipulation génétique



 :Bave: 
J'aime bien l'idée que pousser trop loin les mutations puisse provoquer des conflits raciaux.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

C'est vraiment séduisant ce genre de possibilités, pour une fois on aura vraiment l'impression de jouer un véritable Empire qui joue un peu trop à Dieu.

----------


## Tenebris

Là on dirait un mix entre Distant world qui aurait rencontré Startopia et Spore. En j'ai l'impression qu'il y a vraiment un coté aventure lors d'une nouvelle partie, c'est pas simplement un 4x dans lequel on sait d'avance le plan d’expansion qu'on va suivre, puisqu'il y a beaucoup de facteurs aléatoires à plein de niveaux, jusqu'aux paramètres génétiques et politiques qui vont pimenter les parties. Bordel, sur le papier, ce jeu est le 4x spatial de mes rêves !

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Reste à savoir si le moteur du jeu sera assez costaud pour tenir le late-game avec une taille / nombre d'Ia maximum, parce-que c'est le défaut qu'on retrouve pratiquement dans tous les 4x assez ambitieux.

----------


## Tenebris

> Reste à savoir si le moteur du jeu sera assez costaud pour tenir le late-game avec une taille / nombre d'Ia maximum, parce-que c'est le défaut qu'on retrouve pratiquement dans tous les 4x assez ambitieux.


J'en espère pas tant, dans quasi tous les 4x, c'est injouable si on fait ça. Taille max et ia max à Gal Civ 3, c'est suicidaire pour le pc, et pour Distant world, le proc pleure des larmes de silice.

----------


## Imrryran

Sauf que tous les gros jeux Paradox ont au moins centaines d'IA en permanence donc ils ont une certaine expérience sur le sujet. Faudrait voir quel est le 'maximum' en question.

Ils ont certainement des "trucs" pour ça : relativement peu d'unités par IA (et donc des calculs en moins), beaucoup de décisions à l'échelle de l'empire plus qu de la base, une activité moindre de chaque IA compensée par leur nombre, etc.

----------


## Groomy

Ouais ça m’inquiète pas trop, ça marche bien sur leur autres jeux. C'est pas comparable à Distants Worlds, dans Stellaris on aura pas des milliers de vaisseaux sur la carte. Gal Civ 3 c'est Stardock ça compte pas.

----------


## Tenebris

J'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle en effet. Ça promet des parties de folie du coup s'ils appliquent leur moteur et leur type d'ia des ck et autres europa.

----------


## Kruos

On peut presque dire que les jeux Paradox sont une référence sur le sujet.

----------


## Truebadour

Chaque devlog augmente ma hype, les salauds  ::ninja:: 

Seul truc qui pourrait me faire fondre définitivement, c'est l'assurance que le jeu sera pas bourré de DLCs  ::trollface::

----------


## Nuka

> Chaque devlog augmente ma hype, les salauds 
> 
> Seul truc qui pourrait me faire fondre définitivement, c'est l'assurance que le jeu sera pas bourré de DLCs


Vu la politique de PAradox, il y a beaucoup de chance qu'il y ait des DLC à foison. Mais ils ont toujours agi pour faire pour chaque DLC une partie gratos dans le patch et une partie payante.
Après, c'est à toi de voir, pas besoin de les acheter et pour le MP, c'est les DLC de l'host qui sont pris en compte.
C'est aussi une critique récurrente de paradox de faire trop de DLC ambitieux qui t'obligent à jouer en béta dans steam en raison des saves incompatibles (j'en fais les frais en multi fréquemment).

----------


## Molina

> Vu la politique de PAradox, il y a beaucoup de chance qu'il y ait des DLC à foison. Mais ils ont toujours agi pour faire pour chaque DLC une partie gratos dans le patch et une partie payante.
> Après, c'est à toi de voir, pas besoin de les acheter et pour le MP, c'est les DLC de l'host qui sont pris en compte.
> C'est aussi une critique récurrente de paradox de faire trop de DLC ambitieux qui t'obligent à jouer en béta dans steam en raison des saves incompatibles (j'en fais les frais en multi fréquemment).


Après, même sans DLC, leurs jeux tiennent la route. Je dois avoir 90% de DLC en retard sur EUIV et je m'amuse quand même.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est aussi une critique récurrente de paradox de faire trop de DLC ambitieux qui t'obligent à jouer en béta dans steam en raison des saves incompatibles (j'en fais les frais en multi fréquemment).



wat

----------


## Longwelwind

Pour laisser la possibilité aux joueurs de revenir a d'anciennes versions (DLC par exemple), ils releasent chaque version sous la forme d'une beta steam, ce qui te permet de t'inscrire pour la beta de Crusader Kings (par exemple) et forcer Steam a t'installer une autre version du jeu.

----------


## Darkath

Ah oui, mais ce qu'on fait en général pour les multi c'est de les lancer rapidement apres la sortie d'un nouveau dlc, ce qui laisse le temps de boucler une partie avant la sortie du suivant.

----------


## Truebadour

> Vu la politique de PAradox, il y a beaucoup de chance qu'il y ait des DLC à foison. Mais ils ont toujours agi pour faire pour chaque DLC une partie gratos dans le patch et une partie payante.
> Après, c'est à toi de voir, pas besoin de les acheter et pour le MP, c'est les DLC de l'host qui sont pris en compte.
> C'est aussi une critique récurrente de paradox de faire trop de DLC ambitieux qui t'obligent à jouer en béta dans steam en raison des saves incompatibles (j'en fais les frais en multi fréquemment).


C'est pas tellement le nombre de DLCs qui me gène, mais plutôt leur prix  ::(: 
Parfois ils sont à 15-20€ quoi, et on peut pas parler d'extensions vu les features (je dis pas qu'ils sont mauvais, au contraire ils sont plutôt bons, mais si tu additionnes le prix de tous les DLC hors cosmétiques ça fait très cher  ::'(:  )

----------


## Groomy

Mais le jeu de base est pas cher et les DLC souvent en promo.

----------


## Aramchek

> C'est pas tellement le nombre de DLCs qui me gène, mais plutôt leur prix 
> Parfois ils sont à 15-20€ quoi, et on peut pas parler d'extensions vu les features (je dis pas qu'ils sont mauvais, au contraire ils sont plutôt bons, mais si tu additionnes le prix de tous les DLC hors cosmétiques ça fait très cher  )


Dis toi que c'est le prix pour financer un éditeur qui sort des jeux hors du commun*.  ::ninja::  


* ok j’exagère peut être un peu.

----------


## Truebadour

Mais je suis étudiant et j'ai un taff' mais c'est chèreeeeeuuuh  ::'(: 

Enfin, si je suis fan du jeu, je pense que je mettrais la main au porte-monnaie  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Ca me dérangeait pas tellement quand les extensions tombaient de 15€ à 5€ et qu'il y en avait un peu moins, mais c'est vrai que ces temps-ci c'est un peu dur de laisser tomber un jeu paradox et d'y revenir 1 an et demi plus tard. $$$$

Cela étant dit, c'est avant tout la garanti d'avoir un jeu suivi et avec BEAUCOUP de contenu, passé quelques trimestres.
Imagine un jeu paradox qui aurait pu avoir la même vie qu'un world of warcraft ou qu'un world of tanks en terme de patchs suivis et d'ajout de contenu..  :Bave:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Un EU4 avec abonnement mensuel ou avec un achat de Policies grâce à des golds ?  :Bave:

----------


## Charmide

Voilà, il a compris le magnets

----------


## Jarec

> Ca me dérangeait pas tellement quand les extensions tombaient de 15€ à 5€ et qu'il y en avait un peu moins, mais c'est vrai que ces temps-ci c'est un peu dur de laisser tomber un jeu paradox et d'y revenir 1 an et demi plus tard. $$$$
> 
> Cela étant dit, c'est avant tout la garanti d'avoir un jeu suivi et avec BEAUCOUP de contenu, passé quelques trimestres.
> Imagine un jeu paradox qui aurait pu avoir la même vie qu'un world of warcraft ou qu'un world of tanks en terme de patchs suivis et d'ajout de contenu..


Pour une longévité digne de wow, faut le contenu qui va avec, et un peu plus de profondeur que EUIV  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

y'a de la profondeur dans WOW ? A part la profondeur du trou dans ton portefeuille j'entends

----------


## tompalmer

Celle des caisses de Blizzard aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

> y'a de la profondeur dans WOW ? A part la profondeur du trou dans ton portefeuille j'entends


Disons qu'il y a du volume de contenu et de la profondeur dans la piscine de trucs à faire (métaphore incroyable), pas de complexité ou de gameplay incroyablement intéressant (enfin, surtout en 2015). 
Les deux sont pas nécessairement incompatibles ou directement corrélés. 

Et disons, Bisounours, que WoW vanilla avait son charme et ses innovations, mais n'avait clairement pas déjà de quoi tenir plus d'une décennie. 

M'enfin je m'égare un peu, je vais le refaire en un peu plus clair parce que c'est un peu ma soapbox: 

Il y a un niveau de qualité et de quantité de contenu qu'il est impossible d'atteindre dans un cycle de développement normal de jeux vidéo. 
Si il avait fallu développer WoW 2015 avec toutes les zones possibles, les 30 sous-sous-systèmes àlacon comme les combats de pokemon par ex., tous les donjons, etc... Il serait jamais sorti. Bien sûr, c'est pas garant de la qualité du jeu, comme le sous-entends Darkath, tu peux faire un très bon gameplay avec un minimum de contenu, ou un gameplay tout basique avec un maximum de contenu (soit la trajectoire de WoW selon beaucoup). 

Comme magnets avait l'air de l'avoir compris, c'est intrinsèquement lié au business model. Et le business model le plus classique du monde c'est: tu perds de l'argent à développer ton truc, tu le lances, au bout de 2 semaines après la sortie tu as fais 80% de tes ventes, tu pars développer ton prochain jeu. 
Mécaniquement, y'a aucun intérêt à sortir du contenu supplémentaire quand c'est comme ça. Avant, on devait s'en contenter, voire profiter du vieux système avec 1 ou 2 add-ons qui rajoutaient quelques features, mais c'était loin d'être la norme ou incroyablement prolifique. 
A l'opposé maintenant, tu as le modèle des MMOs, des F2P, des MOBA, et de quelques autres trucs: la "sortie" n'est qu'un début, ce qui t'intéresse c'est de faire croître le nombre d'utilisateurs à l'instant T de ton jeu et de les garder. Que ce soit pour qu'ils achètent plus de skins, ou que t'aies plus de gens qui paient l'abo mensuel ou l'option premium++.

D'un coup, les créateurs de jeu n'ont pas intérêt à se barrer 2 semaines après la sortie et à développer un tout nouveau jeu, mais à rester à bosser sur leur ancien. Prends EU4 par exemple. Est-ce que c'est plus intéressant pour Paradox de bosser sur EU5, de repartir de 0, de refaire le truc sur une base clean? Ou bien de continuer à sortir une mini-extension tous les X mois, de faire un patch pour refaire le moteur graphique dans quelques temps, de peaufiner ce qui est déjà un très bon jeu pour le rendre meilleur, plutôt que de repartir sur un EU5 qui pourrait très bien être raté? 

Les deux peuvent avoir des bons côtés d'un point de vue de joueur, mais je suis assez content que Paradox soient l'un des seuls studios à réussir à pousser vers l'option n°2 dans leur domaine de la stratégiegestionjeuintelligent. Y'a rien que je préfère plus que de me pointer sur un jeu auquel j'ai pas joué depuis 1 an et demi, et jouer à un truc tout nouveau tellement y'a eu d'ajout & d'optimisations, tout ça alors que j'aimais déjà bien l'original. 
Attendre 1 an et demi pour jouer à HoI3 vanilla quand la veille je jouais à HoI2 ultra-polishé, par contre,... c'était bof.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Je ne sais pas si on peut appeler ça de la profondeur ou de l'enculage de mouche mais sur Wow (j'entends Vanilla puis BC) le theorycrafting était assez pointu et la complexité des instances en PVE était plutôt bonne. D'ailleurs cette fameuse "complexité" a probablement été impactée par l'énorme communauté de WoW qui faisait que toutes les guildes "hardcore" faisaient le travail pour donner les strats aux guildes casuals. Mais j'aurai bien aimé voir justement comment ça se serait passé si ces strats n'étaient pas données à la plèbe, donc ouais je trouve que il y avait une certaine profondeur dans ce jeu vu que chaque boss était vraiment unique, avec l'apparition des extensions on a très vite fait le tour mais bon.
Pareil au niveau Joueur contre Joueur, avec l'apparition de l'Arène le jeu a réussi à chopper un côté compétitif et les grosses vidéos de certains joueurs ont même révolutionné la manière dont certaines classes se jouaient ou comment certains talents pouvaient s'exécuter dans un ordre bien précis pour faire quelque-chose de nouveau alors que ces talents étaient présents depuis la sortie du jeu etc...

Après de la profondeur niveau Lore c'est clairement pas ça, Wow a d'ailleurs bien amoché Warcraft de ce côté.

Il y avait aussi l'exploration sur Vanilla où certains joueurs s'amusaient à escalader des pentes normalement insurmontables pour aller dans des zones interdites ou théoriquement inaccessibles, pour se rendre compte que ces zones n'étaient même pas sans textures ou juste composées de déserts à perte de vue. Parfois il y avait des petits easter eggs ou des petites constructions qui pouvaient très bien nous laisser croire que les développeurs étaient sûr que tôt ou tard un petit malin arriverait à gravir cette montagne.

----------


## Aeronth

Comparer la profondeur de WoW et d'EU4, j'aurai tout vu ici...
Sinon moi j'aime bien les jeux Paradox, mais leur rejouabilité n'égale pas celle du jeu d'échecs.

Ah et j'ai toujours adoré voir les puristes de Warcraft cracher sur le traitement de l'univers dans WoW.
Je ne sais pas si tu as mis les pieds ailleurs, mais les seuls MMO avec un meilleure lore que WoW, c'est ceux qui adaptent directement un univers déjà très riche (LotRO, SWTOR), et même là y'a encore des gens pour dire que les devs ont dénaturé le truc.
Alors hein...

----------


## Darkath

> J
> Il y avait aussi l'exploration sur Vanilla où certains joueurs s'amusaient à escalader des pentes normalement insurmontables pour aller dans des zones interdites ou théoriquement inaccessibles, pour se rendre compte que ces zones n'étaient même pas sans textures ou juste composées de déserts à perte de vue. Parfois il y avait des petits easter eggs ou des petites constructions qui pouvaient très bien nous laisser croire que les développeurs étaient sûr que tôt ou tard un petit malin arriverait à gravir cette montagne.



Ou surtout du contenu non terminé, ou juste la pour être vu quand t'es a dos de griffon, par ex l'aéroport au dessus de Ironforge.

Ce que je reproche surtout a Wow c'est que tu temps ou j'y jouais (donc vanilla et BC) t'avais générale 1 meilleure façon de faire chaque truc, dictée plus ou moins par les dev et l'équilibrage du moment, et dès que t'essayais de sortir des clous tu te faisais niquer, généralement par manque d'équipement adapté ou de build qui soit pas complètement gimpé. 
Par exemple en jouant un guerrier DPS arrivé niveau 60 (ou 70) j'avais rien a me mettre sous la dent. Le stuff looté en instance PVE c'était pour tank, le stuff gagné en PVP c'était pour faire des coups critiques.
Pareil pour les Boss, ils était totalement scriptés de A à Z avec un comportement totalement prévisible et défini, t'avais donc la bonne façon de les tuer, avec chaque personne dans le groupe qui devait jouer son rôle réglé comme du papier a musique. Si en plus tu rajoutait les mods qui te disait exactement quoi faire a quel moment, ben niveau amusement c'était proche du néant. Ca tenait plus d'un concert ou chacun doit jouer sa partition que d'un combat épique ou tu dois savoir travailler en groupe, t'adapter et improviser.

Un homme intelligent disait un jour qu'un jeu ou il y'a une unique bonne façon de faire un truc, ça devient un simple puzzle.

@Aeronth, en ce qui concerne le lore le probleme de wow c'est que malgré le fait qu'il soit très riche, ça part dans tout le sens et comme chaque miniquete doit être importante,  l'univers pert toute sa consistence et sa cohérence. Ca s'est un peu amélioré avec WotLK et l'appartition de PNJ importants qui reprenait le role de "héros de l'histoire", mais dans BC par exemple le lore est totalement nawak.
L'autre problème c'est que wow a fermé l'univers de warcraft a une éventuelle suite de Warcraft 3 vu que toute l'histoire a partir de WC3 est partie en couille.

----------


## Tenebris

La richesse de Wow... ah oui, la richesse des éternels débats sur le DKP, les loot, les rôles, les strats et j'en passe. Pas mal de plaisir, mais des prises de tête à rallonge !

----------


## Aeronth

> @Aeronth, en ce qui concerne le lore le probleme de wow c'est que malgré le fait qu'il soit très riche, ça part dans tout le sens et comme chaque miniquete doit être importante,  l'univers pert toute sa consistence et sa cohérence. Ca s'est un peu amélioré avec WotLK et l'appartition de PNJ importants qui reprenait le role de "héros de l'histoire", mais dans BC par exemple le lore est totalement nawak.
> L'autre problème c'est que wow a fermé l'univers de warcraft a une éventuelle suite de Warcraft 3 vu que toute l'histoire a partir de WC3 est partie en couille.


WoW est la suite de WC3, du point de vue du lore en tout cas.

C'est un theme park, il y a des tas de petites quêtes mineures qui te font promener à droite et à gauche sur Azeroth (et au-delà), et on y implique des personnages importants ou semi-importants pour pimenter le tout... Big deal !
Mais chez la concurrence c'est partout pareil, et bien souvent, c'est fait avec moins d'habileté et beaucoup moins d'acquis que le fait WoW...

Alors on lui reproche quoi au juste ? Réussir mieux (ou en tout cas moins mal) que les autres, face à un exercice d'une difficulté quasi-insurmontable, à savoir préserver un lore après l'avoir disséqué pour pouvoir faire un MMO dessus ?
Sachant que la conception/l'évolution d'un MMO (et surtout un MMO aussi fédérateur que WoW) est une succession de compromis où chaque parti se sentira lésé au final...

----------


## tompalmer

> Un homme intelligent disait un jour qu'un jeu ou il y'a une unique bonne façon de faire un truc, ça devient un simple puzzle.


Et encore un Puzzle y'a plein de façon, par rapport a un jeu telltale je dirais que le gameplay est plus riche  ::P:

----------


## Molina

> La richesse de Wow... ah oui, la richesse des éternels débats sur le DKP, les loot, les rôles, les strats et j'en passe. Pas mal de plaisir, mais des prises de tête à rallonge !


Non mais la communauté de WOW est globalement naze. Par contre, en solo et en faisant que les quêtes, ça reste un mastodonte assez jolie et plaisant à traverser.

----------


## Tenebris

Pour la promenade solo ouaip je passe généralement 1-2 mois dessus à chaque sortie d'addon pour visiter les nouvelles zones et quêtes et puis j'attends le nouvel addon, je fais depuis la fin de wotlk.
Désolé pour le hs d'ailleurs.

----------


## Darkath

> WoW est la suite de WC3, du point de vue du lore en tout cas.
> 
> C'est un theme park, il y a des tas de petites quêtes mineures qui te font promener à droite et à gauche sur Azeroth (et au-delà), et on y implique des personnages importants ou semi-importants pour pimenter le tout... Big deal !
> Mais chez la concurrence c'est partout pareil, et bien souvent, c'est fait avec moins d'habileté et beaucoup moins d'acquis que le fait WoW...
> 
> Alors on lui reproche quoi au juste ? Réussir mieux (ou en tout cas moins mal) que les autres, face à un exercice d'une difficulté quasi-insurmontable, à savoir préserver un lore après l'avoir disséqué pour pouvoir faire un MMO dessus ?
> Sachant que la conception/l'évolution d'un MMO (et surtout un MMO aussi fédérateur que WoW) est une succession de compromis où chaque parti se sentira lésé au final...


Non c'est surtout que l'écrivain principal du lore de warcraft (Metzen) en avait rien a battre de la cohérence de l'histoire, et c'était plus l'intégration de features obéissant aux impératifs marketing qui dictait le lore qu'autre chose.
Ce qui a donné lieu a de nombreux retcon par rapport au lore de WC3 qui était pourtant solide, pour justifier des trucs bancales qui se passait dans wow.
Le plus gros exemple étant l'inclusion des draenei comme race jouable, qui était bancale a tout point de vue avec un lore pourri pour les rendre "cool" (alors que jusque la dans WC3 et wow vanilla c'étaient surtout des sous-races, voila qu'on se retrouve avec des aliens de l'espace qui sont aussi cousins d'Archimonde)

----------


## Aeronth

Et qui ont un accent russe...

Mais c'est exactement ce que je dis. Le lore est un élément parmi d'autres qui pèsent dans la balance, et s'il faut égratigner le lore pour produire du contenu ou améliorer le gameplay, c'est normal qu'ils le fassent.

Je suis surpris que ça surprenne. Car c'est pareil ailleurs. On est tous capables de jouer les pointilleux, mais objectivement WoW s'en sort pas trop mal.
Et il ne serait probablement pas devenu ce qu'il est s'il avait tout sacrifié pour respecter religieusement le lore qu'il a repris.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Donc, si j'ai bien compris les derniers messages, on va avoir des chèvres de l'espace dans Stellaris avec des boss qui se combattent comme des concerts de musique classique ?

Ah non, mauvais sujet !  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Ouep, mais uniquement après 3 ou 4 extensions à 15€ (soit un abo mensuel  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Sauf que tous les gros jeux Paradox ont au moins centaines d'IA en permanence donc ils ont une certaine expérience sur le sujet. Faudrait voir quel est le 'maximum' en question.
> 
> Ils ont certainement des "trucs" pour ça : relativement peu d'unités par IA (et donc des calculs en moins), beaucoup de décisions à l'échelle de l'empire plus qu de la base, une activité moindre de chaque IA compensée par leur nombre, etc.


Hmmm, Stellaris pourrait se permettre d'avoir des IA moins nombreuses. Dans l'espace on est pas obligé d'avoir 100 factions pour que ça soit prenant.

----------


## Truebadour

> Hmmm, Stellaris pourrait se permettre d'avoir des IA moins nombreuses. Dans l'espace on est pas obligé d'avoir 100 factions pour que ça soit prenant.


Évidemment ça n'empêche pas le jeu d'être prenant, mais beaucoup de petites factions qui s'affrontent pour le contrôle de la galaxie ça doit être quelque chose  :Bave: 
Démarrer petit et étendre peu à peu son influence jusqu'à devenir un gros blob qui bouffe les factions sans problème, puis se frotter à un autre blob... Voir des empires se créer et s'effondrer  ::wub:: 
Bon ça c'est mon côté fan d'histoire, mais je crois qu'il devra se calmer face à la principale limitation que connaît ce genre de jeu : nos processeurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaale

> Démarrer petit et étendre peu à peu son influence jusqu'à devenir un gros blob qui bouffe les factions sans problème, puis se frotter à un autre blob... Voir des empires se créer et s'effondrer


Fais toi une partie de Romance of the Three Kingdoms.  ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

> Fais toi une partie de Romance of the Three Kingdoms.


Je connais c'est génial (même si c'est chaud pour se rappeler les noms  ::ninja:: )
D'ailleurs je sais pas ce que vaut Nobunaga's Ambition : Sphere of Influence. Il a l'air cool mais il est encore cher (60 boules  :tired: )

----------


## 60691

> Non c'est surtout que l'écrivain principal du lore de warcraft (Metzen) en avait rien a battre de la cohérence de l'histoire, et c'était plus l'intégration de features obéissant aux impératifs marketing qui dictait le lore qu'autre chose. Ce qui a donné lieu a de nombreux retcon par rapport au lore de WC3 qui était pourtant solide, pour justifier des trucs bancales qui se passait dans wow. Le plus gros exemple étant l'inclusion des draenei comme race jouable, qui était bancale a tout point de vue avec un lore pourri pour les rendre "cool" (alors que jusque la dans WC3 et wow vanilla c'étaient surtout des sous-races, voila qu'on se retrouve avec des aliens de l'espace qui sont aussi cousins d'Archimonde)


  Comme quoi ils ont eu raison de s'affranchir du lore précédent, car du coup les draenei ont un côté attachant que je n'ai pas trouvé aux autres races de l'alliance.

----------


## Ethoril

Sinon, y'a pas un sujet pour Wow ?

Pas que vous m'embêtiez spécialement, mais à chaque fois je tressaille en pensant qu'il y a des news, pour voir que vous parlez en fait d'un mmo préhistorique qui a pas grand chose à voir avec la choucroute  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

D'ailleurs vous savez s'il y aura une early acces pour Stellaris ?

----------


## Darkath

> D'ailleurs vous savez s'il y aura une early acces pour Stellaris ?


Non pas d'Early access chez paradox pour le moment

----------


## Seymos

> Non pas d'Early access chez paradox pour le moment


Leur professionnalisme leur interdit de sortir des jeux non-finis et pleins de bugs.

----------


## Nuka

> Leur professionnalisme leur interdit de sortir des jeux non-finis et pleins de bugs.


Fixed

----------


## Charmide

On a pas encore oublié l'âge sombre, on prendrait ça comme le jeu terminé  ::trollface::

----------


## Tenebris

Arf va falloir ronger son frein pendant au moins 6 mois alors !

----------


## Kaale

> D'ailleurs je sais pas ce que vaut Nobunaga's Ambition : Sphere of Influence. Il a l'air cool mais il est encore cher (60 boules )


J'en ai eu de très bons échos, après ... Il est en promo sur Steam, alors j'hésite à le prendre ...

----------


## Darkath

Il est bien, mais pas fantastique. Et c'est très japonais, donc tout le coté historique est un peu a la sauce Visual Novel.

----------


## Truebadour

> J'en ai eu de très bons échos, après ... Il est en promo sur Steam, alors j'hésite à le prendre ...


Ouais enfin promo ça fait quand même 30 boules, faut les sortir. Steam nous a habitué à mieux  ::ninja:: 




> Il est bien, mais pas fantastique. Et c'est très japonais, donc tout le coté historique est un peu a la sauce Visual Novel.


C'est bien ce que je craignais  ::(: 
Bon et bien je vais rester sur Distant Worlds, les jeux Paradox et les Total War pour le moment  :^_^:

----------


## Nuka

Si c'est du matrix game c'est normal : ils font le minimum en termes de soldes (et steam ne fait que répercuter ce que l'éditeur veut).

----------


## Darkath

wat

----------


## Groomy

> Bon et bien je vais rester sur Distant Worlds, les jeux Paradox et les Total War pour le moment


Ça a l'air mieux que Total War en tous cas (plus centré sur le stratégie et la carte que sur des combats arcades).

----------


## Aramchek

Reprise des devs diary avec le n° 15 sur les empires déchus:




> Hello and happy new year! I’ll be your substitute Doomdark for today and in this week’s dev diary we’ll take a closer look at Fallen Empires.
> 
> The galaxy is vast, old and unknown. New species constantly flare into existence and some are even able to take their first cautious steps towards other stars. Of those that do some are arrogant enough to assume that they are the first and only chosen. They fail to realize that others may have taken those same steps before them, others who have found amazing wonders and unraveled their secrets, others who reached the furthest edges of knowledge only to crumble away. Those others are called Fallen Empires.
> 
> These are once-glorious empires that for unknown reasons have stagnated and often fallen to infighting or crippling apathy. That which once covered hundreds of systems have shrunk to a fraction, barely held on to by superior technology and what little remains of a once glorious fleet. Fallen Empires are isolationist and will look at newer species with disinterest or outright contempt. Diplomatic attempts are futile and they will most likely attack any unknown ships entering one of their remaining systems.
> 
>  
> 
> The response of Fallen Empires vary greatly when approached. It is rarely friendly though.
> ...

----------


## Nuka

Sympa ces histoires d'îlots de civilisations dégénérées avec la possibilité de choper des techs et du matos mais avec un gros challenge. J'aime beaucoup (couplé avec les races inférieures, ca donne un bel univers).

Vous remarquerez que comme CK2 qui touchait aux fibres les plus perverses de l'âme humaine avec des questions comme "l'amant de mon personnage est sa fille, comment puis-je assassiner le batard qu'elle a eu et coucher avec mon fils sans devenir zoroastrien ?", ce jeu commence à nous transformer en facistes... (génocides, races dégénérées, races inférieures)  ::trollface::

----------


## Tenebris

Machiavel in Space  ::):

----------


## Aramchek

Première partie je fais une race de savant fou pour bidouiller le code génétique de toute les espèces que je croise.  ::ninja::

----------


## Phibrizo

Ce serait sympa de pouvoir recroiser une de ses anciennes parties comme "empire déchu" dans une autre  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Ah oui excellente idée ! Le comble serait de perdre une partie en s'étant fait mettre à genou par son ancien empire dégénéré d'une partie elle aussi perdue. Du coup en se faisant perdre contre soi même on est enfin gagnant!

----------


## Seymos

> Ah oui excellente idée ! Le comble serait de perdre une partie en s'étant fait mettre à genou par son ancien empire dégénéré d'une partie elle aussi perdue. Du coup en se faisant perdre contre soi même on est enfin gagnant!


Le meta-jeu.

----------


## Jaycie

Y'a eu une date de sortie ou pas d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Whiskey

> Y'a eu une date de sortie ou pas d'ailleurs ?


Selon les dernières rumeurs de bars rempli d'alcoolo notoire, j'ai cru entendre fin février de cette année. A prendre comme c'est  ::P:

----------


## Jaycie

Aussi tôt ?

Il serait pas tant qu'ils l'annoncent ?  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Aussi tôt ?
> 
> Il serait pas tant qu'ils l'annoncent ?


Non c'était la date marquée sur steam pendant une demi seconde avant qu'ils annonce le jeu mais aux derniere nouvelle il n'est pas en beta, et une beta paradox ca dure ~3 mois.

----------


## Esprit

J'y crois car je veux y jouer, héhé. Mais de l'autre, faut qu'ils le sortent aux petits oignons !

----------


## Enyss

> J'y crois car je vais y jouer, héhé. Mais de l'autre, faut qu'ils le sortent aux petits oignons !


Un jeu Paradox? Non, c'est comme le vin, il faudra attendre un peu avant que ce soit au petit oignons, mais ça devrais déjà être un bon gueuleton à la sortie *croise les doigts*

----------


## Whiskey

Le plus dure sera surtout de choisir, entre stellaris master of orion et endless space 2  ::P:

----------


## Catel

> Ce serait sympa de pouvoir recroiser une de ses anciennes parties comme "empire déchu" dans une autre


Genre Smallworld

----------


## Esprit

> Un jeu Paradox? Non, c'est comme le vin, il faudra attendre un peu avant que ce soit au petit oignons, mais ça devrais déjà être un bon gueuleton à la sortie *croise les doigts*


Les DLC sont les "années" du vin pour qu'il se bonifie.  :Cigare: 

Master Of Orion, je l'attends au tournant. Rah cette année, ça va être encore compliqué !

----------


## sabrovitch

Ca serait possible tous les DDs dans l'OP ?

----------


## Darkath

done

----------


## sabrovitch

> done


Quelle réactivité, c'est bô.

----------


## Aramchek

> Selon les dernières rumeurs de bars rempli d'alcoolo notoire, j'ai cru entendre fin février de cette année. A prendre comme c'est


Dans les bas fond du forum paradox j'ai vu après HOI4  ::ninja::   ::unsure::

----------


## Enyss

> done


Merci !

----------


## Whiskey

> Dans les bas fond du forum paradox j'ai vu après HOI4


La plupart des sites jv et steam le mette pour le 16 février, a voir.

EDIT : Oops me suis gourré de 2 jours  :Red:

----------


## Tenebris

> La plupart des sites jv et steam le mette pour le 14 février, a voir.


Le jour de la St Valentellaris  ::love::

----------


## IriK

> Le jour de la St Valentellaris


Le choix est vite fait entre ma copine et ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Groomy

Il sortira jamais en février. Et les dates de sites c'est du pif depuis 1998.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Quelle réactivité, c'est bô.


C'est pas tompalmurgon qui ferait ça, c'est sûr.

----------


## Tenebris

Je le vois mal sortir avant juin ce jeu en fait.

----------


## IriK

> Il sortira jamais en février. Et les dates de sites c'est du pif depuis 1998.





> Je le vois mal sortir avant juin ce jeu en fait.


 ::sad::

----------


## Whiskey

Tant qu'il sort cette année  ::P:

----------


## Turgon

> C'est pas tompalmurgon qui ferait ça, c'est sûr.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Reprise des devs diary avec le n° 15 sur les empires déchus:


Ces AAR de folie que ça peut faire.  :Bave:

----------


## Longwelwind

Mon éternel pessimisme me dit que ça va être bien que sur papier, et que la modification génétique, ça va être marrant la première fois puis on va enchainer les modifs comme une mécanique de gameplay comme une autre.

Pis comme ça, ça évite de trop se hyper et d'être déçu. Au pire, on est surpris.

----------


## Nuka

> Mon éternel pessimisme me dit que ça va être aussi bien que sur papier, et que la modification génétique, ça va être marrant la première fois puis on va enchainer les modifs comme une mécanique de gameplay comme une autre.
> 
> Pis comme ça, ça évite de trop se hyper et d'être déçu. Au pire, on est surpris.


Comme tous les sandbox du reste : on construit son histoire avec du challenge. C'est le cas de CK2 après tout.

----------


## meg

Tant que ça comporte vraiment une partie grande stratéguy et que c'est pas qu'un 4X, ça roule.

----------


## Kruos

> Comme tous les sandbox du reste : on construit son histoire avec du challenge. C'est le cas de CK2 après tout.


C'est le cas de tous les jeux Paradox en quelques sorte : le joueur se fixe lui même ses objectifs et son challenge.

----------


## Aramchek

Voilà le 16éme Dev Diary sur les évènements lié aux colonies 

Pas grand chose à en dire si vous avez déjà joué aux autres jeux de Paradox vous savez à quoi vous attendre.  ::rolleyes:: 

Ah et pour ceux qui se pose encore la question:  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

Next week Game Director Henrik "Doomdark" Fåhraeus will tell to you about War, Peace, _Influence and Claims!_ 

 :Bave:

----------


## Charmide

> Voilà le 16éme Dev Diary sur les évènements lié aux colonies 
> 
> Pas grand chose à en dire si vous avez déjà joué aux autres jeux de Paradox vous savez à quoi vous attendre.


Le pompage est en particulier sur GalCiv qui lui aussi a des "Colony Events", que j'ai toujours trouvé un peu naze (en plus d'être locaux et donc moins importants). 
Espérons que l'inspiration s'arrête au nom.

----------


## Darkath

Je sais pas comment c'est dans galciv mais la en l'occurence ca marche de concert avec les autres features du jeu :
modifications génétiques/éthiques sur tes POPs donc effets a long terme sur tout ce que ca implique 
Projets a completer sur la planète
Invasion terrestre de l'intérieur 

Bref visiblement ils ont envie de faire en sorte que ce soit pas juste des events en mode ''comet sighted -1 stab"

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je sais pas comment c'est dans galciv mais la en l'occurence ca marche de concert avec les autres features du jeu :
> modifications génétiques/éthiques sur tes POPs donc effets a long terme sur tout ce que ca implique 
> Projets a completer sur la planète
> Invasion terrestre de l'intérieur 
> 
> Bref visiblement ils ont envie de faire en sorte que ce soit pas juste des events en mode ''comet sighted -1 stab"


Ca serait marrant un event du style "vos colons ont trouvé un vaisseau ancien avec plein d'oeufs dedans".

----------


## Charmide

> Je sais pas comment c'est dans galciv mais la en l'occurence ca marche de concert avec les autres features du jeu :
> modifications génétiques/éthiques sur tes POPs donc effets a long terme sur tout ce que ca implique 
> Projets a completer sur la planète
> Invasion terrestre de l'intérieur 
> 
> Bref visiblement ils ont envie de faire en sorte que ce soit pas juste des events en mode ''comet sighted -1 stab"


C'est déjà un peu plus intéressant en effet, sur GalCiv, de souvenir, ça se résume surtout à des math du type: 
"Wow on a découvert une super ressource dangereuse à miner sur cette planète ! Est-ce que vous voulez:
1) Être bisounours (+5% de prod sur la planète)
2) Être pragmatique et essayer de miner avec des robots et un accent sur la sécurité (-5% croissance de POP, +15% de prod)
3) Jouer l'esclavage (-30% croissance de POP, +30% de prod)"

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> C'est déjà un peu plus intéressant en effet, sur GalCiv, de souvenir, ça se résume surtout à des math du type: 
> "Wow on a découvert une super ressource dangereuse à miner sur cette planète ! Est-ce que vous voulez:
> 1) Être bisounours (+5% de prod sur la planète)
> 2) Être pragmatique et essayer de miner avec des robots et un accent sur la sécurité (-5% croissance de POP, +15% de prod)
> 3) Jouer l'esclavage (-30% croissance de POP, +30% de prod)"


Exact. Sur le dernier ils ont rajouté une dimension éthique à ce genre de choix, enfin je sais plus vraiment mais même sur le précédent je crois que certaines décisions influençaient la vision que certaines races avaient sur toi. Mais quoi qu'il en soit c'était pas aussi poussé que ce que Stellaris propose. 
Reste à savoir les conséquences de ces manipulations, parce-que ça peut très bien être quelque-chose qui va finir par être mathématique aussi vu qu'on connaîtra probablement toutes les conclusions à nos choix. 
Et ça j'espère qu'ils vont pas trop se planter dessus et faire en sorte que les variables soient suffisantes, parce-qu'un 4X généralement ça se rejoue énormément donc tu repère très rapidement les trucs répétitifs.

----------


## Aramchek

17éme Dev Diary sur le ship designer 

Le Dev Diary sur la politique est reporté à une date ultérieure.  ::siffle:: 




> Good news everyone!
> 
> This week we will talk about the Ship Designer. Last week we said that this week would be about “War, Peace, Influence and Claims”, but due to some really good (and secret) reasons we have decided to postpone that Dev Diary for a later date. Now let's continue with how you customize your ships in Stellaris...
> 
> 
> 
> Customizing your ships is vital for making sure that your ships are equipped for any challenges that awaits them in the galaxy. Your ships have a build cost, build time and maintenance cost that is calculated from the different sections and components that your ship consists of. The ships also receive a wide range of different values; all these are affected by what sections and components you use on your ship. These values can be modified by, among other things, researching technologies and the traits of your leader.
> 
> Every ship consists of at least one section that you can place different components on. A Corvette, for example, has one only section but a Battleship has three. The number of slots on each section (slots to place components) may vary between different sections. You can choose all different sections by yourself. The sections are divided into categories based on where they are placed on the ship, so a stern section cannot be placed in the middle section position.
> ...

----------


## Anonyme899

> 17éme Dev Diary sur le ship designer 
> 
> Le Dev Diary sur la politique est reporté à une date ultérieure.


Ma culotte se mouille.

Classieux le battleship du premier screen.

----------


## LePoulpe

Une interview sur le jeu : http://www.pcpowerplay.com.au/featur...ellaris,413948

Traduction/correction en cours, disponible dans la soirée.  :;): 

Et la traduction du dernier carnet  :

 *Carnet de développement n°17 : Concepteur de Vaisseaux*
Bonne nouvelle tout le monde !

Cette semaine nous parlerons du Concepteur de Vaisseaux. La semaine dernière, nous avions dit que nous parlerons de la "Guerre, la Paix, l'Influence et les Revendications", mais à cause de quelques très bonnes (et secrètes) raisons, nous avons décidé de reporter ce carnet à une date ultérieure. Maintenant continuons avec la manière dont vous personnaliserez vos vaisseaux dans Stellaris...


Personnaliser vos vaisseaux est essentiel pour faire en sorte qu'ils soient équipés pour relever tous les défis qui les attendent dans la galaxie. Vos vaisseaux ont un coût de construction, un temps de construction et un coût de maintenance qui est calculé selon les différentes parties et composants de votre vaisseau. Les vaisseaux reçoivent aussi un large éventail de différentes valeurs : tout cela est affecté par les sections et les composants que vous installerez sur votre vaisseau. Ces valeurs peuvent être modifiées par, entre autres, la recherche de technologies et les traits de votre dirigeant.

Chaque vaisseau est constitué d'au moins une section sur laquelle vous pouvez placer différents composants. Une Corvette, par exemple, ne possède qu'une partie, mais un Cuirassé en possède trois. Le nombre d'emplacements disponibles sur chaque section (un emplacement pour placer un composant) peut varier selon différentes sections. Vous pouvez choisir toutes les différentes sections vous-même. Les sections sont divisées en catégories basées selon leur placement sur le vaisseau, ainsi la section d'une poupe ne peut être placée sur la position d'une section centrale.


Chaque section pourrait avoir des emplacements d'armes, ou d'utilitaires, disponibles. Ces emplacements peuvent être de taille Petite, Moyenne ou Grande. Les différentes tailles affectent la taille des composants que vous pourrez placer dans la section : un composant d'armement de grande taille pourrait, par exemple, faire plus de dégâts mais a moins de chance de toucher. Certaines sections ont aussi un emplacement hangar, mais nous en dirons plus à ce propos dans un prochain carnet...

Les composants de type armement sont, comme leur nom le suggère, des composants différents qui fonctionnent comme des sortes d'armes. Ça peut être comme une sorte d'énorme laser à rayon-X ou quelques défenses de proximité qui sont utiles quand vous affrontez des ennemis utilisant des missiles.

Les modules utilitaires sont des composants passifs affectant les propritétés du vaisseau. Cela peut être différents types de boucliers ou bien un réacteur énergétique amélioré. Un reacteur est vital pour que votre vaisseau fonctionne : plusieurs différents composants d'armement et utilitaires pompent de l'énergie, et à moins que vous ayez assez de réacteurs pour fournir la puissance nécessaire, votre vaisseau ne pourra pas fonctionner (le modèle sera invalide).

Nous avons aussi des composants obligatoires selon la classe de vaisseau que vous voulez construire. L'une des bases est quelle capacité hyperespace votre vaisseau possède, ainsi vous pourriez concevoir des vaisseaux avec des moteurs Warp et d'autres avec des moteur à Trous de ver. Il est, cependant, seulement possible d'avoir des vaisseaux avec le même moteur Hyperespace dans une même flotte. Vous pouvez également définir le type de propulseur à utiliser, ce qui affecte la vitesse de vos vaisseaux et leur chance d'évasion. Pour les vaisseaux militaires, vous pouvez aussi définir quel ordinateur de combat utiliser ce qui affecte leur comportement en combat. Différents ordinateurs de combat peuvent être débloqués grâce aux technologies. Il y'a beaucoup d'autres types de composants que ceux cités, mais cela devrait vous donnez une idée des mécanismes de base...

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui n'aiment vraiment pas bidouiller en concevant vos propres vaisseaux (et nous savons que vous êtes nombreux), nous avons l'option d'auto-générer de nouveaux modèles de vaisseaux chaque fois que vous découvrez une nouvelle technologie, avec ce que le jeu juge que vous devez utiliser sur vos vaisseaux. L'algorithme est très proche de ce que l'IA utilise.

Dans le mileu et la fin de partie, vous pourrez aussi concevoir votre plateforme militaire de défense afin d'être sûr que personne ne sera capable de pénétrer les défenses de votre système solaire.


C'est tout pour cette semaine, j'espère que vous avez aimé, bien que cela ne soit pas aussi bien écrit que Goosecreature  :;): 

La semaine prochaine, nous parlerons du combat de flottes dans Stellaris. Source 
*Crédit :*
Auteur : Zoft

*Mundus Bellicus :*
Traducteur : Limse
Correcteur : Silaith

----------


## LePoulpe

*Interview de Henrik Fåhraeus par PC PowerPlay* Interview : Henrik Fåhraeus de Paradox, sur Stellaris :




> Après avoir dominé toutes les époques de stratégie historique, les développeurs de Paradox jettent désormais leur dévolu sur la conquête du futur.
> 
> L'une des plus grandes success story dans l'édition suédoise de jeux vidéo, Paradox a su captiver l'imagination des joueurs avec la myriade d'intrigues possibles dans Europa Universalis et Crusader Kings. Mais jusqu'à maintenant, les jeux de stratégie de Paradox restaient largement enracinés dans la catégorie "Histoire". Ainsi, quand nous avons eu la chance d'interviewer le directeur de jeu de Stellaris, Henrik Fåhraeus, nous nous sommes sentis obligés de lui demander : Pourquoi faire un jeu de stratégie spatiale et futuriste ? Et pourquoi maintenant ?
> 
> "Nous avons toujours eu l'ambition à long-terme de couvrir l'entière "chronologie humaine" dans nos jeux, en incluant le futur. Donc pour nous, faire Stellaris était une étape obligée. C'est quelque chose que nous avons voulu faire en interne et que nos joueurs nous demandaient continuellement. Beaucoup des fonctionalités dans Stellaris devraient immédiatement paraitre familières à notre base de joueurs fidèles, mais nous espérons aussi en atteindre de nouveaux. Les premières étapes du jeu se jouent plutôt comme dans un 4X traditionnel, avec le joueur qui part de peu depuis une seule planète. Ceci nous permet de graduellement introduire le joueur aux profondeurs des mécaniques de gameplay qui font notre réputation, au lieu de les noyer dans leur complexité (ce qui est difficile à éviter dans les jeux asymétriques comme EU4)."
> 
> Libéré du réalisme historique, l'équipe de Henrik a la liberté de jouer avec des concepts de jeu qui étaient auparavant hors de portée.
> 
> "De toute évidence, le futur est inconnu, ainsi, dans Stellaris, nous nous concentrons sur le côté découverte, et nous faisons tout pour que chaque nouvelle partie soit unique. Nous pouvons aussi nous éclater avec la génération procédurale et la progression technologique. Quand vous travaillez avec des jeux historiques, vous avez aussi à lutter contre le problème du recul (comme dans Hearts of Iron, où nous savons tous que les armes nucléaires étaient réalisables, et pouvaient être une bonne voie de recherche par exemple) et faire en sorte que les choses soient au moins plausibles. La seule constante, je pense, est la nature humaine (du moins si vous jouez en tant qu'humain !). Donc, comme dans Victoria, votre population sera un élément essentiel dans Stellaris, comment traiterez-vous, par exemple, la xénophobie après avoir introduit des aliens aux yeux protubérants dans ce mélange ?"
> ...


 Source


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : James Cottee
Traducteurs (Mundus Bellicus) : Limse / Silaith

----------


## Zavora

Merci pour les trad  :;):

----------


## LePoulpe

J'ajouterai les traductions des futurs carnets toutes les semaines si vous voulez.  ::): 

Un c/c de nos articles, ça me prend que quelques minutes.  ::P:

----------


## Aramchek

18éme Dev Diary Fleet combat




> Good news everyone!
> 
> Today’s Dev Diary will be about Fleet Combat and the different things affecting it. Like always it is important for you to remember that things are subject to change.
> 
> In Stellaris we have a number of different types of weapons that the player may choose to equip his/her ships with. All weapons can be grouped into either energy, projectiles (kinetic), missiles, point-defenses and strike craft. Their individual effects and stats vary somewhat, so let’s bring up a few examples. One type of energy-weapon is the laser, using focused beams to penetrate the armor of a target dealing a medium amount of damage. Mass Drivers and Autocannons are both projectile-weapons with high damage output and fast attack-speed, but quite low armor-penetration. This makes them ideal for chewing through shields and unarmored ships quickly, but are far worse against heavily armored targets. Missiles weapons are space-to-space missiles armed with nuclear warheads. Missiles have excellent range, but they are vulnerable to interception by point-defense systems. There’s of course far more weapons in the game than these mentioned, but it should give you a notion of what to expect.
> 
> Strike crafts are different from the other weapon types since they are actually smaller ships that leave their mothership. Cruisers and Battleships can in some cases have a Hangar weapon slot available, in which you may place a type of strike craft. Currently, we have two types of craft; fighters and bombers. Fighters will fire upon ships, missiles and other strike craft. Bombers however may not fire on other strike craft or missiles, but they will do more damage than fighters against capital ships. Point-defense weapons can detect incoming missiles and strike-crafts and shoot them down. These weapons may also damage hostile ships, if they are close enough, but will do significantly less damage against those.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## LePoulpe

Traduction en cours ... (disponible en soirée)

----------


## MikeFriks

Je ne suis pas fan des 4X mais ce jeu à clairement de l'ambition et je vais encore engraisser (dans le bon sens) Paradox :D !

----------


## Darkath

Hmmm espérons qu'on évitera le systeme de hard counter pourri qu'il y'a dans Enless space, mais le DD m'a pas rassuré sur ce point. 

Ils mentionnent que les projectiles cinétiques sont contrés par l'armure, les lasers par les boucliers et les missiles par les défenses actives. Ce qui me laisse assez perplexe.  Le risque étant que le jeu se transforme en Poule-Renard-Vipère spatial plutôt qu'en jeu de stratégie.

----------


## 60691

Ceci dit un pierre-papier-ciseaux permet de donner ses lettres de noblesse à l'espionnage. Chercher à connaître les plans, découvrir les chantiers spatiaux et les éventuelles usines sous-traitantes pour savoir ce qui est réellement monté. On peut voir une ligne de fracture entre régimes totalitaires qui pourront masquer au maximum leurs travaux et régimes libéraux qui pourront produire plus mais au prix du secret.

----------


## Anonyme899

J'ai plutot compris ça comme un système de couches technologiques entre les défenses/attaques cinétiques et énergétiques mais que le missile effectivement requiert un hard counter




> One type of energy-weapon is the laser, using focused beams to penetrate the armor of a target dealing a medium amount of damage. Mass Drivers and Autocannons are both projectile-weapons with high damage output and fast attack-speed, but quite low armor-penetration





> When it comes to defenses, you may increase the durability of your fleet in combat by placing armor and shield components in the utility slots on your ships. Armor components will reduce the incoming damage and can’t be depleted during combat. Shields work much more like an extra health bar to your ships and will be depleted if they take too much damage. Shields will automatically regenerate after combat, unless you have certain components that allow your shields to regenerate during combat. Both shields and armor can have their efficiency reduced if the enemy uses armor and/or shield penetrating weapons.


En gros ce que j'en comprend c'est que les armes K/E feront toujours plus ou moins de dégats sur le blindage suivant sa qwalitance mais que le bouclier pourra se reveler plus ou moins  efficace contre malgré tout. Mais il est surtout censé bloquer les armes à énergie en absorbant des points de dégats jusqu'à un certain point. 

Après pour les missiles/strike crafts je ne sais pas trop comment c'est géré mais les CIWS semblent effectivement des hard counter.

Disons que ca me fait plus l'effet d'un système de combat où tu vas pouvoir même en infériorité technologique ou avec les mauvaises armes arriver à reprendre le dessus par le nombre. Et inversement.  ::P: 



Edit:
en fait ca serait juste un système de classe d'armure et de protection/attaque à la D&D  ::P:

----------


## Groomy

Alors qu'il suffisait de reprendre le système de combat/design/recherche de Sword of the Stars 1, avec la partie stratégique de Stellaris on avait le 4x spatial de la décennie.

----------


## Darkath

> Ceci dit un pierre-papier-ciseaux permet de donner ses lettres de noblesse à l'espionnage. Chercher à connaître les plans, découvrir les chantiers spatiaux et les éventuelles usines sous-traitantes pour savoir ce qui est réellement monté. On peut voir une ligne de fracture entre régimes totalitaires qui pourront masquer au maximum leurs travaux et régimes libéraux qui pourront produire plus mais au prix du secret.


Tu t'envoles, là, y'a rien de tout ca dans stellaris.

----------


## Railgun

> Alors qu'il suffisait de reprendre le système de combat/design/recherche de Sword of the Stars 1, avec la partie stratégique de Stellaris on avait le 4x spatial de la décennie.


De SotS 2 même. Certaines des innovations du combat (la façon dont marchait l'armure) étaient vraiment bonnes. Dommage qu'il n'aient pas fait un jeu avec ça  ::P:

----------


## Uriak

C'était quoi leur système de combat à SotS? 

Et selon vous l'alternative à système de contre ce serait quoi ? Il faut bien que certains choix fassent une différence.

----------


## Darkath

Ben que les armes/armures aient plus de caractéristiques pour que les choix qui fassent une différence ne soient pas totalement binaires. En gros plus de subtilité.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'était quoi leur système de combat à SotS? 
> 
> Et selon vous l'alternative à système de contre ce serait quoi ? Il faut bien que certains choix fassent une différence.




Dans sots2 c'était un Archanoïd bien chiadé.



Et la classe du navire rajoutait des couches entières.


Dans l'dée les batiments avaient 3 sections et sur chaque face de section tu avais de 1 à 3 couches de blindages qu'il fallait creuser avant d'atteindre la structure et attaquer les PV de la section.
Ayé ca m'est revenu.
En fait les batiment ont une épaisseur de brique de blindage qu'il faut creuser. Si ma mémoire est bonne, plus le vaisseau est massif plus la couche est importante. Une fois la couche de brique percée on attaque les PV de la section du vaisseau proprement dite. Ce qui engendre critiques et compagnie. 
reste que les vaisseaux pouvaient avoir des couches de résistance sur leurs blindages qui minimisait (voire annulait) les pénétrations. 
ensuite les types d'armes ont des usages particuliers. Les armes à particules était plutot utile pour faire des critiques alors que les cinétiques étaient surtout des armes à dégat de PV. 

enjoy  ::P: 
enfin.. un truc comme ça... Des fois c'était juste impossible d'abattre un batiment.  ::XD::

----------


## Uriak

La question c'est : à l'échelle d'un jeu de gestion d'empire, est-ce que ce sont des règles dont l'impact justifie la complexité ? Je suppose que dans une campagne 2nd DB, on n'a pas de gestion des valeurs de blindage sur les différents côtés d'un panzer quand on résout l'affrontement de deux divisions  ::P:  
Jusqu'au doit-on descendre en fait ? Le risque de trop simplifier étant que la partie militaire prenne des allures de risk, bien entendu. (ie toute la partie civile conduit à juste produire plus ou moins de forces indifférenciées)

----------


## Anonyme899

> La question c'est : à l'échelle d'un jeu de gestion d'empire, est-ce que ce sont des règles dont l'impact justifie la complexité ? Je suppose que dans une campagne 2nd DB, on n'a pas de gestion des valeurs de blindage sur les différents côtés d'un panzer quand on résout l'affrontement de deux divisions  
> Jusqu'au doit-on descendre en fait ? Le risque de trop simplifier étant que la partie militaire prenne des allures de risk, bien entendu. (ie toute la partie civile conduit à juste produire plus ou moins de forces indifférenciées)


Je oense pas mais le combat était digne d'un RTS de qwalitance dans Sots2. Ca allait jusqu'à faire rouler les vaisseaux pour ne pas présenter la même face etc... c'était vraiment chiadé.

Après je pense pas que ce soit réellement utile pour du paradox  ::P: 

Un système de supply un peu travaillé permet de faire des choses plus intéressantes sur la carte.

----------


## Uriak

Là je suis d'accord. Beaucoup de 4X se contentent de coller un upkeep cost sur les unités/flottes et roulez jeunesse. Dans endless space ça me dérangeait.

----------


## LePoulpe

> C'était quoi leur système de combat à SotS? 
> 
> Et selon vous l'alternative à système de contre ce serait quoi ? Il faut bien que certains choix fassent une différence.


Exemple :

Tu fondes une technologie militaire sur les torpilles/missiles corrosifs et là, tu rencontres ta première flotte ennemie qui a recherchée des lasers à cadence élevés et des boucliers très puissants, tes missiles ne feront rien du tout vu qu'ils seront détruits avant même qu'ils n'atteignent leurs cibles, du coup, tu perds ta flotte et ça t'oblige à repenser ta technologie pour t'adapter et survivre.

C'est pour ça que SOTS est très très très fort, il t'oblige à t'adapter et empêche totalement les stratégies pré mâchés et l'optimisation qui est une plaie en multijoueurs selon moi.

D'ailleurs à ce propos-là, ils utilisent le système de SOTS sur le départ "aléatoire" des technologies ? Désolé pour la question, je ne suis pas trop Stellaris, l'engouement des fanboys Paradox autour de ce jeu me rend nostalgique et qu'il soit déjà nommé comme le messie ça me rappel énormément de mauvais souvenirs sur ce genre-là où à chaque fois qu'un jeu à l'air prometteur sur le papier (c'est toujours le cas ou presque) et c'est la désillusion, du coup, je ne lis rien du tout et je verrai par moi-même si c'est un bon 4X ou un EU IV dans l'espace avec l'insipidité d'un Endless Space, les promesses jamais tenues par les Stardrive, le besoin d'être un Coréen pour jouer à Star Ruler, une m... innommable à la Pegasus et un gâchis sans nul pareil à la SOTS 2. (je ne les cites pas tous, autrement j'en ai pour la journée.)

La correction de la traduction est en cours.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Exemple :
> 
> Tu fondes une technologie militaire sur les torpilles/missiles corrosifs et là, tu rencontres ta première flotte ennemie qui a recherchée des lasers à cadence élevés et des boucliers très puissants, tes missiles ne feront rien du tout vu qu'ils seront détruits avant même qu'ils n'atteignent leurs cibles, du coup, tu perds ta flotte et ça t'oblige à repenser ta technologie pour t'adapter et survivre.


Ca revient à jouer à un shifumi.

----------


## Uriak

Pas si les avantages  et défauts intrinsèques (et non par rapport à leur contre) de chaque tech sont différents. J'avais lu un article sur un site de jeu de baston dans le genre pour expliquer la différence entre un shifoumi mal et bien pensé : le mauvais c'est lui ou le choix de son attaque relève de l'aléa, le bon c'est lui qui offre des avantages à certaines ouvertures... et donc plus de mindgame en gros.

Dans Endless Space le départ était pas trop stupide : les missilles faisaient un max de dégâts de loin donc permettaient des victoires sans coup férir, mais les défenses AM étaient les plus efficaces. Bon au final soit on panachait soit on ne faisait que ce qui faisait le plus mal (dans l'extension). Dans d'autres jeux ce sera les DOT contre les dommages direct, les trucs incapacitants etc. 

@LePoulpe : je ne suis pas adepte des jeux paradox (à cause du thème historique). j'avoue qu'il y a un petit air messianique sur le topic, mais c'est sympa de suivre un peu. Il y a je le crains un aspect que les gens ont tendance à surestimer, c'est la capacité d'un jeu à surprendre narrativement. On peut mettre tous les événements que l'on veut à un moment on les connaîtra, contrairement à un partie de jdr avec une personne pour improviser. Bref je surveille de loin. Endless Space 2 semble vouloir aller beaucoup plus loin que son aîné du côté de la gestion aussi, mais il y a des points que je n'aime pas dans les deux jeux d'amplitude alors je reste prudent.

Pour la petite histoire C'était quoi le soucis de SotS2 ?

----------


## LePoulpe

Version longue ou version courte ?  :^_^: 

Et le petit air messianique, il n'est pas que sur Stellaris, mais à chaque projet de 4X et très souvent c'est la désillusion à la sortie.  ::P: 

Les 4X c'est les kickstarters avant l'heure (bon je généralise, mais je ne suis pas loin de la vérité.)  ::P:

----------


## Uriak

Ils visent grand... et en fait on est partagé entre l'envie de simuler des choses intéressantes, et le résultat réel de ces règles et la capacité de l'IA à jouer correctement mais de manière "humaine" (et pas juste optimisée). On y ajouté un early/mid/end game au feeling souvent très différent et ne plaisant pas au même public  :B): 

version moyenne?  ::trollface::

----------


## LePoulpe

En gros SOTS premier du nom avait trois gros problèmes :

- Un mode de bataille en temps-réel pas fameux
- Une IA diplomatique complètement inexistante
- Un late game qui n'existait que de nom

Mais le reste du jeu (surtout en multi) c'était l'éclate totale.

Pour le deux, au lieu de corriger les aberrations du premier titre et le rendre plus joli visuellement, ils ont fait n'importe quoi, quelques exemples :

UI :

UI du premier n'était pas parfaite, mais à côté de UI du deux, c'est un chef d'oeuvre.


_Pour le plaisir des yeux !_

Ergonomie : C'était un des points forts du premier titre, l'ergonomie c'était du Amplitude avant l'heure, sur le deux par exemple, tu es obligé de valider tes ordres sur une phase de jeu en plus (quand tu fais fin de tour) en plus des écrans qui mettaient du temps à s'ouvrir à la sortie (ça pouvait aller jusqu'à 4 secondes sur certaines configurations)  :^_^: 

IA : Bon sur le premier ce n'était pas trop ça, mais ça restait jouable, sur le deux elle ne prend même pas la peine de s'adapter à ce que tu fais ...

Visuel : Visuellement c'est kitch, trop saturé, les couleurs fluo t'arrachent les yeux, ce n'est pas humain de faire un truc intentionnellement aussi moche sauf sous LSD.

Bon je pense que ça suffira déjà à te faire une idée sur SOTS 2 ( ::'(: ), tu as d'autres joueurs que j'ai reconnu sur ce topic qui suivait énormément ce jeu, comme Seboss, Groomy, Kruos je crois aussi, ils t'offriront peut-être leurs avis sur le tristement célèbre SOTS 2 car je n'ai pas la foi d'entrer dans les détails aussi sombre de l'histoire de cette licence. (faignant !)  ::ninja:: 

*Citation de Seboss* : "Non, c'est une perte de temps. Ce jeu est un champ de ruines. Y'a rien à en tirer à part de la frustration de voir un gâchis pareil."

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°18 : Combat de Flottes*Bonne nouvelle tout le monde !

Le carnet de développement d'aujourd'hui portera sur le Combat de Flottes et les différentes choses qui l'affectent. Comme toujours, il est important de se rappeler que les choses exposées ici pourraient être modifiées.

Dans Stellaris, nous avons un certain nombre de différents types d'armes que le joueur pourrait choisir d'équiper sur l'un de ses vaisseaux. Toutes les armes peuvent être regroupées dans le groupe "énergétique", "projectile" (énergie cinétique), "missiles", "défense de proximité" et "vaisseaux de frappe". Leurs effets individuels et statistiques varient, donc prenons quelques exemples. Un type d'arme énergétique est le laser, qui use d'un faisceau concentré afin de pénétrer le blindage d'une cible et causant des dégâts moyens. Les canons à accélération de masse et les canons automatiques sont des armes cinétiques qui produisent de gros dégâts et ont une vitesse d'attaque importante, mais avec une pénétration de blindage plutôt faible. Ce qui en fait des armes idéales pour rapidement mordre à travers les boucliers et les vaisseaux non-blindés, mais très mauvaises contre les cibles lourdement blindées. Les armes missiles sont des missiles espace-espace, armés avec une tête nucléaire. Les missiles ont une excellente portée, mais sont vulnérables à l'interception par les systèmes de défense de proximité. Il y a bien sûr bien plus d'armes dans le jeu que celles ici mentionnées, mais cela vous donne une idée de ce à quoi vous attendre.

Les vaisseaux de frappe sont différents des autres types d'armes, étant en réalité de petits vaisseaux quittant leur vaisseau-mère. Les Croiseurs et les Cuirassés peuvent dans certains cas avoir un emplacement d'arme Hangar disponible, dans lequel vous pourrez placer un type de vaisseau de frappe. Actuellement, nous avons deux types de tels vaisseaux : des chasseurs et des bombardiers. Les chasseurs frapperont les vaisseaux, missiles et vaisseaux de frappe ennemis. Les bombardiers, par contre, n'ouvriront pas le feu sur d'autres vaisseaux de frappe ou missiles, mais ils feront plus de dégâts aux vaisseaux capitaux que les chasseurs. Les défenses de proximité peuvent détecter et abattre les missiles et les vaisseaux de frappe en approche. Ce genre d'armes peut aussi provoquer des dégâts aux vaisseaux hostiles, s'ils sont suffisamment proches, mais ils feront largement moins de dégâts contre eux.



Quand vient le moment de se défendre, vous voulez accroître la durabilité de votre flotte en combat, en plaçant des composants de blindage et de bouclier aux emplacements utilitaires de votre vaisseau. Les composants de blindage réduiront les dommages et ne peuvent être épuisés pendant le combat. Les boucliers fonctionnent plutôt comme une barre d'intégrité supplémentaire de votre vaisseau, qui peut s'épuiser si elle reçoit trop de dégâts. Les boucliers se régénéreront automatiquement après le combat, à moins que vous n'ayez certains composants permettant à votre bouclier de se régénérer pendant le combat. Le blindage et le bouclier peuvent l'un et l'autre voir leur efficacité réduite si l'ennemi utilise des armes pénétrant le blindage/bouclier.

Les différents composants que vous placez sur votre vaisseau affecteront aussi certaines valeurs-clés de combat : les points de structure sont une valeur correspondant à la barre d'intégrité de votre vaisseau. L'évasion affecte la probabilité que votre vaisseau esquive un tir. Vous pourrez aussi affecter les statistiques globales (valeurs) de votre flotte en lui assignant un Amiral. Les statistiques de votre flotte seront affectées par la compétence et les attributs de votre dirigeant. Mais soyez conscient que les attributs n'ont pas toujours un effet positif. Je recommanderais à chacun de toujours avoir un bon amiral assigné à ses flottes militaires, puisqu'ils peuvent réellement améliorer vos statistiques, comme +20% de cadence de tir ou +10% d'esquive.

Une fois que le combat a commencé, vous n'avez que très peu d'options pour contrôler ce qui se déroule, tout comme dans nos autres jeux de grande stratégie. C'est pour cette raison qu'il est très important de ne pas s'engager dans une bataille pour laquelle vous n'êtes pas préparé. Comme solution de repli, il est possible d'ordonner une retraite avec l'option "Saut Hyperespace d'Urgence", ce qui fera que votre flotte tentera de sauter dans le système le plus proche. Cependant, durant la charge de votre saut Hyperespace d'Urgence, vos vaisseaux ne seront pas capables de contre-attaquer les vaisseaux hostiles, ainsi, vous vous placerez dans une situation délicate. Selon le type de flotte, vous souhaiterez toujours engager le combat ou toujours essayer de l'éviter : dans cette optique, nous avons trois différentes postures pour votre flotte. La posture Évasive essaiera d'éviter le combat à votre flotte et lui fera quitter le système si des ennemis arrivent. Les flottes civiles ont cette posture par défaut. La posture Agressive fera en sorte que votre flotte attaque activement tout ennemi qui pénètre le même système qu'elle. La posture Passive fera, comme son nom l'indique, en sorte que votre flotte n'engage le combat seulement quand les ennemis seront à portée de tir.



Le combat peut sembler hors de contrôle, mais vous pouvez toujours, indirectement, affecter la manière dont chaque vaisseau se comportera. Quand vous concevez votre vaisseau, vous pouvez spécifier quel ordinateur de combat vous voulez qu'il utilise. Ces ordinateurs ont une plage de postures allant de super-agressive, votre vaisseau chargeant les ennemis, à réellement défensive, vos vaisseaux tenant leur formation. Au début du jeu, seul l'ordinateur de combat par défaut est disponible, mais bien plus peuvent être débloqués à travers la recherche ou la rétro-ingénierie.

Il est très probable que votre flotte se retrouve en combat avec de nombreuses flottes. Cela signifie que vous pouvez avoir un combat avec trois différents empires hostiles les uns avec les autres. Pour vous aider à suivre tout ce qui se passe, nous avons une vue de combat, qui apparaîtra aussitôt que le combat commencera. Cette vue listera vos forces (et celles de tout autre allié ou neutre) sur le côté gauche et celles des ennemis sur le côté droit. La vue de combat est actuellement retravaillée, donc vous découvrirez l'interface à une date ultérieure, mais l'idée est de vous donner le crucial retour d'information sur l'efficacité de vos armes et de vos défenses.

Une fois la bataille finie, vous voudrez peut-être étudier les débris laissés par les restes des vaisseaux. Si vous n'êtes pas celui qui s'est fait anéantir, peut être réussirez-vous à récupérer quelque chose ?



Tristement, ni la "Picard Maneuver" ni la "Crazy Ivan" ne sont actuellement réalisables dans le jeu, mais qui sait ce que le futur pourrait réserver... Source


Spoiler Alert! 



Auteur : Zoft
Traducteur : Limse
Correcteur : Silaith

----------


## Uriak

Merci pour les explications. L'UI c'est un cauchemar de design, c'est ce qui m'a arrêté dans mon premier essai de développement d'un jeu de stratégie  :^_^:

----------


## LePoulpe

Ouais, bien que maintenant, tu as des gameassets trouvables assez facilement sur le net pour pas cher, tu développais sur quoi ?

Si lors de votre lecture, vous trouvez des fautes, n'hésitez pas à me le dire, notre correcteur a ses partiels, du coup, il a survolé l'article par manque de temps.  ::P:

----------


## Aramchek

On peut arrêter de parler de SOTS 2 ça porte malheur.  ::cry::

----------


## Zavora

Tu peux carrément traduire la manœuvre par Ivan le fou  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

> Tu peux carrément traduire la manœuvre par Ivan le fou


Je trad plus moi, j'ai eu assez de la traduction de DW, je relis simplement le vocabulaire SF pour éviter qu'on se retrouve avec des catapultes ioniques ou des vaisseaux avec des barres de vies, je préfère structure ou intégrité, c'est plus classe et ce genre de traduction pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais lu de la SF, ce n'est pas toujours simple.

J'ai changé vaisseaux principaux par capitaux avant que certains ici fassent une crise cardiaque.  ::P: 

J'ai hâte de voir la traduction proposée par Paradox de Stellaris.  ::wub::  ::ninja::

----------


## Zavora

"Voici votre maman vaisseau".

----------


## Turgon

"Voici votre vai

BAAAAAAAAM"

----------


## LePoulpe

Text_nofound  ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

Ou alors les textes des events qui tiennent pas dans la boîte de dialogue  ::ninja::

----------


## Uriak

Pour le coup vaisseaux capitaux c'est pas vraiment usité en Français non plus  ::ninja::  (et pourtant je vois pas de traduction directe évidente parce que "de ligne" c'est plus vraiment l'époque)

----------


## ninja67

Pourquoi ne pas rester sur "gros vaisseau", "vaisseau moyen" et "petit vaisseau" ? C'est beaucoup plus parlant je trouve...  ::ninja::

----------


## Uriak

Ou "jetables", "raisonnable", "cher" "très cher" ?

----------


## LePoulpe

:haha:

----------


## Arthropode

Frégate / vaisseau de ligne / vaisseau amiral ?

----------


## Uriak

C'est marrant comme la terminologie de marine à voile perdure dans le temps et... l'espace ( ::ninja:: )

D'ailleurs on pourrait bousculer les rôles. On peut supposer qu'un gros vaisseau devrait avoir des propulseurs nettement plus avancés qu'un plus petit, par exemple.

PS : à lire le dernier passage que tu as remonté, Lepoulpe c'est à peu près le même délire que dans Endless Space question type d'armements et défenses. Je comprends le l'envie d'ajouter chasseurs et bombardiers qui sont un classique, mais à cette échelle des missiles font le taf si on veut être un peu cohérent  ::P:  Et Théoriquement la précision des armements devrait compter plus qu'autre chose, mais c'est moins photogénique.

----------


## LePoulpe

Manque plus qu'ils nous mettent une valeur de MP sur les chasseurs et les bombardiers.  ::ninja::

----------


## Uriak

Mais c'est important la réserve de Magnetic Particles ! On peut utiliser les armements spéciaux avec. 

> Rien à voir, mais le terme "Grand Strategy" c'est né d'où ?

----------


## Charmide

Dans le domaine du jeu vidéo, le seul usage du terme que j'ai vu, c'était toujours Paradox qui essayait de marketer ses jeux comme quelque chose d'un peu particulier et du coup de se trouver, littéralement, un genre. 
Ce qui paraît logique, au moins.

----------


## Molina

Les missiles, projectiles, et laser là.... 

C'est le fameux triptyque fantassin, cavalier et canon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Dans le domaine du jeu vidéo, le seul usage du terme que j'ai vu, c'était toujours Paradox qui essayait de marketer ses jeux comme quelque chose d'un peu particulier et du coup de se trouver, littéralement, un genre. 
> Ce qui paraît logique, au moins.


Oui et non. Il est vrai que Paradox tire la couverture vers eux et aurait tord de s'en priver (la ou les autres jeux du même type se contente souvent de la désignation wargame), mais le terme Grand Strategy, dans la théorie militaire, décrit bien le genre de jeu que paradox fait : De la stratégie a l'échelle de pays entiers, avec des moyens qui ne sont pas uniquement militaires.

Wiki donne une belle citation qui date de 1967 :




> [T]he role of grand strategy – higher strategy – is to co-ordinate and direct all the resources of a nation, or band of nations, towards the attainment of the political object of the war – the goal defined by fundamental policy.
> 
> Grand strategy should both calculate and develop the economic resources and man-power of nations in order to sustain the fighting services. Also the moral resources – for to foster the people's willing spirit is often as important as to possess the more concrete forms of power. Grand strategy, too, should regulate the distribution of power between the several services, and between the services and industry. Moreover, fighting power is but one of the instruments of grand strategy – which should take account of and apply the power of financial pressure, and, not least of ethical pressure, to weaken the opponent's will. ...
> 
> Furthermore, while the horizons of strategy is bounded by the war, grand strategy looks beyond the war to the subsequent peace. It should not only combine the various instruments, but so regulate their use as to avoid damage to the future state of peace – for its security and prosperity.[2]


Et en résumé :




> Grand strategy expands on the traditional idea of strategy in three ways:
> expanding strategy beyond military means to include diplomatic, financial, economic, informational, etc. meansexamining internal in addition to external forces – taking into account both the various instruments of power and the internal policies necessary for their implementation (conscription, for example)including consideration of periods of peacetime in addition to wartime


Ce qui s'applique aussi bien a l'usage en vrai pour la théorie militaire/géopolitique mais aussi aux jeux vidéos qui réunissent ces caractéristiques. 

Mais il est important de noter que Paradox n'a pas vraiment inventé le genre, il lui a surtout donner le bon nom.


Balance of Power, 1990, Mindscape

----------


## tompalmer

ça vient de Hart je crois.

----------


## Darkath

Oui

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui et non. Il est vrai que Paradox tire la couverture vers eux et aurait tord de s'en priver (la ou les autres jeux du même type se contente souvent de la désignation wargame), mais le terme Grand Strategy, dans la théorie militaire, décrit bien le genre de jeu que paradox fait : De la stratégie a l'échelle de pays entiers, avec des moyens qui ne sont pas uniquement militaires.
> 
> Wiki donne une belle citation qui date de 1967 :
> 
> 
> 
> Et en résumé :
> 
> 
> ...


C'est moi ou il y a Martine Aubry et Poutine sur les portraits?

----------


## Truebadour

> C'est moi ou il y a Martine Aubry et Poutine sur les portraits?


Si c'est Poutine qui dit "This is a fight I'd rather avoid", alors soit la situation est désespérée, soit c'est pas lui  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est moi ou il y a Martine Aubry et Poutine sur les portraits?


Oui, et Emmanuel Macron et Carlos (le terroriste, pas le comique troupier) aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si c'est Poutine qui dit "This is a fight I'd rather avoid", alors soit la situation est désespérée, soit c'est pas lui


Martine Aubry, c'est une réponse à DSK qu'elle fait ?

----------


## Charmide

> *Dans le domaine du jeu vidéo*, [...]





> [...] le terme Grand Strategy, dans la théorie militaire [...]


C'était bien la peine d'essayer d'éviter une nerd rage sématique  ::trollface:: 
Mais sinon ouais, le terme vient pas de nulle part, s'pas faux.

----------


## Darkath

> C'était bien la peine d'essayer d'éviter une nerd rage sématique 
> Mais sinon ouais, le terme vient pas de nulle part, s'pas faux.


Si tu coupe les 3/4 de la phrase




> mais le terme Grand Strategy, dans la théorie militaire, décrit bien le genre de jeu que paradox fait





> Ce qui s'applique aussi bien a l'usage en vrai pour la théorie militaire/géopolitique mais aussi aux jeux vidéos qui réunissent ces caractéristiques.


Alors c'est peut être mal exprimé mais ce que je veux dire c'est qu'ils ont juste appliqué tel quel un terme de théorie militaire au monde du jeu vidéo. Bien que ces 2 univers soient différents, le terme a exactement la meme signification, donc inutile de séparer les 2.

----------


## Charmide

> Si tu coupe les 3/4 de la phrase
> 
> 
> 
> Alors c'est peut être mal exprimé mais ce que je veux dire c'est qu'ils ont juste appliqué tel quel un terme de théorie militaire au monde du jeu vidéo. Bien que ces 2 univers soient différents, le terme a exactement la meme signification, donc inutile de séparer les 2.


Un terme prends différent sens et a différent bagages selon le contexte, ça peut donc l'être.

En particulier sur un ~genre de jeu vidéo~, t'auras toujours des spécialistes du grodébat pour t'expliquer que X n'est pas un RTS mais un RTT ou un RTWLAL, alors même qu'il est en temps réel et comporte des éléments de stratégie. 
Parce que "RTS" ça n'est pas (ou plus) juste l'application d'un terme existant à un jeu, un RTS a des codes et des. A ce jeu là, si tu voulais être littéral, Battlefield est aussi en temps réel et comporte des éléments de stratégie, tu pourrais donc l'appeler un RTS. 
Le sens de ma remarque, c'était que si tu parles d'un jeu de "grand strategy" à un gamerz, il va probablement penser à Victoria ou à Crusader Kings avant de penser à la provenance du terme et sa "signification réelle". 

M'enfin bref, je pense pas que ce que tu racontes soit en contradiction avec ce que je racontais, du coup ça m'étonnait que tu l'introduise comme ça alors que j'avais explicitement pris les gants pour faire la distinction. Tu réponds d'ailleurs plus à la question initiale que je ne le fais.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pas si les avantages  et défauts intrinsèques (et non par rapport à leur contre) de chaque tech sont différents. J'avais lu un article sur un site de jeu de baston dans le genre pour expliquer la différence entre un shifoumi mal et bien pensé : le mauvais c'est lui ou le choix de son attaque relève de l'aléa, le bon c'est lui qui offre des avantages à certaines ouvertures... et donc plus de mindgame en gros.


Le type fait référence à la "Yomi luck". Entre deux joueurs ayant une maitrise correcte du jeu, ca devient de la chance.

Le Yomi offre normalement plusieurs  voies pour démarrer entre les joueurs (les builds).  Ca offre ensuite des complexifications (si bien fait) qui recompense le joueur expérimenté.
quand tu as deux joueurs expérimentés en face le résultat de la partie est bien souvent du au hasard. 
Un très bon exemple doit être les wargames d'eugen. Dès que tu as une maitrise du jeu correcte et équivalente à celle de ton adversaire, ca devient de la roulette russe où la chance à l'éxécution devient primordiale. si celle-çi n'est pas déterminante, alors intervient la chance liée à l'opacité du jeu et la chance liées au RNG (là où il y en a). 

Dans un 4X avec des hard counters ca va s'exprimer dans des situations d'autowin où le decision making est faible (ou nul).
Ce qui incite les développeurs à créer des "backdoors" diverses pour permettre à un joueur perdant de gagner. (style : victoire technologique ou  insta-buy de vaisseau à l'arrache/insta-update contre argent)

Ce sont des solutions d'industrie (réellement) pour permettre au joueur mauvais de gagner afin qu'il n'arrête pas de jouer.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Le type fait référence à la "Yomi luck". Entre deux joueurs ayant une maitrise correcte du jeu, ca devient de la chance.
> 
> Le Yomi offre normalement plusieurs  voies pour démarrer entre les joueurs (les builds).  Ca offre ensuite des complexifications (si bien fait) qui recompense le joueur expérimenté.
> quand tu as deux joueurs expérimentés en face le résultat de la partie est bien souvent du au hasard. 
> Un très bon exemple doit être les wargames d'eugen. Dès que tu as une maitrise du jeu correcte et équivalente à celle de ton adversaire, ca devient de la roulette russe où la chance à l'éxécution devient primordiale. si celle-çi n'est pas déterminante, alors intervient la chance liée à l'opacité du jeu et la chance liées au RNG (là où il y en a). 
> 
> Dans un 4X avec des hard counters ca va s'exprimer dans des situations d'autowin où le decision making est faible (ou nul).
> Ce qui incite les développeurs à créer des "backdoors" diverses pour permettre à un joueur perdant de gagner. (style : victoire technologique ou  insta-buy de vaisseau à l'arrache/insta-update contre argent)
> 
> Ce sont des solutions d'industrie (réellement) pour permettre au joueur mauvais de gagner afin qu'il n'arrête pas de jouer.


Tu as aussi la solution des rencontres tardives qui te permettent de te remettre d'une lourde défaite due notamment à ton choix de technologies militaire.

Le temps dans ce genre "auto-win" c'est ton meilleur allié, puis après comme tout, rien ne t'empêche de revoir ta diplomatie et taper à deux sur le mec avec la puissance militaire la plus haute.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le type fait référence à la "Yomi luck". Entre deux joueurs ayant une maitrise correcte du jeu, ca devient de la chance.
> 
> Le Yomi offre normalement plusieurs  voies pour démarrer entre les joueurs (les builds).  Ca offre ensuite des complexifications (si bien fait) qui recompense le joueur expérimenté.
> quand tu as deux joueurs expérimentés en face le résultat de la partie est bien souvent du au hasard. 
> Un très bon exemple doit être les wargames d'eugen. Dès que tu as une maitrise du jeu correcte et équivalente à celle de ton adversaire, ca devient de la roulette russe où la chance à l'éxécution devient primordiale. si celle-çi n'est pas déterminante, alors intervient la chance liée à l'opacité du jeu et la chance liées au RNG (là où il y en a). 
> 
> Dans un 4X avec des hard counters ca va s'exprimer dans des situations d'autowin où le decision making est faible (ou nul).
> Ce qui incite les développeurs à créer des "backdoors" diverses pour permettre à un joueur perdant de gagner. (style : victoire technologique ou  insta-buy de vaisseau à l'arrache/insta-update contre argent)
> 
> Ce sont des solutions d'industrie (réellement) pour permettre au joueur mauvais de gagner afin qu'il n'arrête pas de jouer.


C'est là que tu comprends la complexité pour un game designer de sortir un système à la fois tactique et équilibré.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est là que tu comprends la complexité pour un game designer de sortir un système à la fois tactique et équilibré.


Oui. complètement. Mais ils se cherchent les ennuis eux-même.

Les devs font comme dans toute industrie. Ils reprennent des solutions validées qui font vendre. A partir de là ils partent dans la couche et la surcouche pour faire "pareil mais différent".
le dev N créé un ensemble A
le dev N+1 créé un ensemble A+epsilon
etc
etc
etc...

A la fin tu finis avec des jeux avec trouzmilles règles imbittables et impossible à équilibrer. Tu finis par engager des graphistes pour mettre des boobs sur un croiseur stellaire ... histoire de faire vendre parce qu'en face t'as une bande de tocards qui se plaignent du gameplay pourri.

----------


## Clad

> Frégate / vaisseau de ligne / vaisseau amiral ?


On en parlait sur le topic de 4X Temps Reel 2D Qui Rame, (4XTR2DQR ?), le probleme c'est qu'un vaisseau amiral, il n'y en a qu'un par flotte. Alors que des Capital Ships, tu peux en avoir une flotte entiere si tu veux.

Moi j'aime bien les distinctions du type Corvette/Fregate de Taiwan/Destroyer/Light cruiser/Heavy cruiser/Battlecruiser/Dreadnought/Super dreadnought et eventuellement Carrier.

edit: aye, j'ai retrouve le nom: 4XTR2DQR, en vrai c'est Distant Worlds.

----------


## Darkath

> On en parlait sur le topic de 4X Temps Reel 2D Qui Rame, (4XTR2DQR ?), le probleme c'est qu'un vaisseau amiral, il n'y en a qu'un par flotte. Alors que des Capital Ships, tu peux en avoir une flotte entiere si tu veux.
> 
> Moi j'aime bien les distinctions du type Corvette/Fregate de Taiwan/Destroyer/Light cruiser/Heavy cruiser/Battlecruiser/Dreadnought/Super dreadnought et eventuellement Carrier.
> 
> edit: aye, j'ai retrouve le nom: 4XTR2DQR, en vrai c'est Distant Worlds.


En somme la nomenclature navale Anglo-Saxonne.

En francais  Corvette/Fregate/Destroyer (dire destroyé)/Croiseur léger/Croiseur lourd/Cuirrassé/Porte-avions (dans l'espace on peut utiliser la traduction blizzard : Porte-nefs)

En francais on ne fait pas trop la différence entre battleship et battlecruiser, ce sont différentes sortes de cuirassés. On dira Cuirassé léger/lourd/rapide voir même croiseur-cuirassé selon l'humeur du moment.

Dreadnought n'est qu'une vieille dénomination pour Battleship, utilisé pour tous les vaisseaux de ce type entre les 2 guerres. Une fois que le HMS Dreadnought qui a donné son nom a cette classe se soit fait surclassé, le mot Battleship est redevenu plus approprié.

----------


## Uriak

Si des vaisseaux de combat embarquent des drones/chasseurs ce sont des cruiser-carriers~ ?

Vous noterez qu'en SF les cuirassés vivent toujours  ::lol::  et il n'y a pas l'équivalent stratégique des sous-marins  ::ninja::  (c'est une bonne question ils prévoient des vaisseaux misant sur la furtivité ?) 

Sinon vaisseau majeur /lourd ? Selong wiki, "navire capital" serait usité, mais bon...

----------


## Darkath

Pour la furtivité en SF généralement tu ajoute juste Stealth- devant le nom de la classe. Stealth fighter, Stealth fregate etc. 

Je crois que les rares fois ou j'ai vu des sous marins spatiaux le vaisseau "plonge" dans l'hyperespace ou quelque chose du genre pour etre indetectable.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Vous noterez qu'en SF les cuirassés vivent toujours  et il n'y a pas l'équivalent stratégique des sous-marins  (c'est une bonne question ils prévoient des vaisseaux misant sur la furtivité ?)


Tu verra parfois Hunter-Killer. En general des vaisseaux plus discret que la moyenne/
Chez Banks, tu lira General Contact Unit et Limited Contact Unit quoique leur role n'est pas exactement celui des sous-marins. La Culture et ses vaisseaux c'est particulier.

----------


## Truebadour

> Martine Aubry, c'est une réponse à DSK qu'elle fait ?


C'est probable  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, j'ai de grands espoirs pour ce jeu, les devnotes ne m'ont pas déçu pour le moment, je croise donc les doigts  ::):

----------


## Railgun

> Tu verra parfois Hunter-Killer. En general des vaisseaux plus discret que la moyenne/
> Chez Banks, tu lira General Contact Unit et Limited Contact Unit quoique leur role n'est pas exactement celui des sous-marins. La Culture et ses vaisseaux c'est particulier.


Je veux les noms de vaisseaux armés de la Culture dans Stellaris <3.

Edit : Et même les désarmés.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je veux les noms de vaisseaux armés de la Culture dans Stellaris <3.
> 
> Edit : Et même les désarmés.


Des vaisseaux excentriques, fleurons technologiques qui se barrent à l'autre bout de la galaxie parce que merde.

----------


## Charmide

Iain Banks  :Emo:

----------


## Bobolebo

"En Dehors Des Contraintes Morales Habituelles", "Phenomene Atmospherique Transitoire", "Service Couchette", "Legerement sur le Grill de la Realite", et d'autres. La Culture de Ian banks. Me donen  envie de les relire ca !!

----------


## Pymous

Suis-je le seul à trouver dommage (ou même chiant à force) que la majorité des titres SF impliquant des combats spatiaux se contentent de transposer grosso-modo le vocabulaire et la stratégie militaire navale?. Quid des  vitesses et accélérations extrêmes (toujours de foutus êtres vivants aux commandes des vaisseaux par exemple... c'est peut etre plus classe que d'imaginer juste des "drones" mais c'est tellement idiot sur le principe)? Quid des distances d'engagements ridiculement faibles (ras les cul des chasseurs/porte-avions dans l'espace), etc...? Suis-je blasé? Heureusement il y'a un peu Aurora qui tente des choses interessantes mais bon dieu ça manque quand même de renouveau et un peu recherche.

Bon sinon il a quand meme l'air bien sympa sur papier le Stellaris.

----------


## Uriak

Ben... à l'échelle d'un jeu d'empire on pourrait simuler des engagements plus réalistes. Et très très peu photogéniques. C'est un problème commun à tous les univers guerriers post vietname disons. 

Bon évidemment en pratique ces engins iraient se tirer dessus à des milliers de kilomètres (on va pas parler de millions, parce que même des faisceaux laser se dispersent)
Idem pour la questiond es équipages mais si on fait un simulateur de factions qui envoient juste des sondes se taper les une sur les autres ça enlèvera encore un peu de délire. 

Persos je kifferais bien un 4x futuriste à l'échelle d'un système (donc représentant juste quelques planètes) les distances et autres éléments seraient plus raisonnables. 

Après le postulat de départ de base dans tous ces contextes c'est qu'on voyage plus vite que la lumière, donc à quoi peuvent ressembler les technos de combat c'est assez vaste. Après tout un missile pourrait contenir un petit générateur hyperespace qui ferait partir un morceau du vaisseau/flotte ennemi, oops ! (Ou simplement se téléporter dans un vaisseau). En dehors du TGCM, le plus simple c'est d'expliquer que les mesures défensives du futur obligent à revenir s'affronter de plus près.

----------


## Alchimist

C’est parce que ce genre de bataille navale est plus facile à mettre en place dans le gameplay du jeu, autrement il faudrait commencer à changer la physique, l’échelle de la carte, j’en passe et des meilleures, donc naturellement dans un jeu comme Stellaris les développeurs ne vont pas non plus s’amuser à investir du temps là-dedans. 

De plus elles sont moins dépaysantes pour les joueurs, puisque que combattre dans le vide intersidéral force à adopter une nouvelle perception du monde qui est forcément étrangère à nous, pauvres terriens du 21e siècle, sans oublier que depuis Star Wars l’imaginaire collectif a tendance à voir les batailles spatiales comme ça. 

Enfin je ne pense pas qu’il y ait des masses de personnes étant prêtes à jouer à une simulation de bataille spatiale, parce que, entre autre choses, engager/désengager de façon constante, tirer sur des positions fantômes à cause des délais des radars, des communications, et des trajectoires de tirs, ou encore sanctionner la moindre erreur par la destruction de ton vaisseau ce n’est pas la chose la plus fun qui soit.

----------


## Darkath

Effectivement j'aime l'idée d'un RTS dans le système solaire avec de la physique orbitale, genre transformer le moteur de KSP en RTS.

Bon  ce serait probablement injouable et pas fun pour un sou mais je serais curieux de voir ce que ça donne.

Par contre avoir des humains dans les vaisseaux, c'est indispensable, sinon tu t'en bas complètement les couilles de ce qui se passe, et ça ne permet pas de créer d'histoire.

Tout comme on s'en fout relativement quand on pose un robot sur mars mais des qu'on parle d'y mettre des humains tout le monde s'excite. Ou que quand on lance une fusée pour mettre un énième satellite on s'en bat les couilles, mais envoyer un mec sur l'ISS c'est toujours relativement excitant.

Au passage je ne me lasse jamais des vidéos de Chris Hadfield

C'est aussi pour ça que paradox a décidé de mettre des humains a différents niveaux dans le jeu (gouvernement, gouverneurs, scientifiques, généraux) ça aide a créer des histoires et donner de la vie au jeu qui serait autrement pas beaucoup plus qu'un tableur de l'espace.

----------


## Darkath

> C’est parce que ce genre de bataille navale est plus facile à mettre en place dans le gameplay du jeu, autrement il faudrait commencer à changer la physique, l’échelle de la carte, j’en passe et des meilleures, donc naturellement dans un jeu comme Stellaris les développeurs ne vont pas non plus s’amuser à investir du temps là-dedans. 
> 
> De plus elles sont moins dépaysantes pour les joueurs, puisque que combattre dans le vide intersidéral force à adopter une nouvelle perception du monde qui est forcément étrangère à nous, pauvres terriens du 21e siècle, sans oublier que depuis Star Wars l’imaginaire collectif a tendance à voir les batailles spatiales comme ça. 
> 
> Enfin je ne pense pas qu’il y ait des masses de personnes étant prêtes à jouer à une simulation de bataille spatiale, parce que, entre autre choses, engager/désengager de façon constante, tirer sur des positions fantômes à cause des délais des radars, des communications, et des trajectoires de tirs, ou encore sanctionner la moindre erreur par la destruction de ton vaisseau ce n’est pas la chose la plus fun qui soit.


Oui enfin du coup c'est pour ça que les engagement a courte portée dans la SF ne sont pas forcément déconnants. Difficile a dire mais j'imagine que c'est plus ou moins impossible de toucher une cible mouvante si la distance se compte en millions de km (vu que faut que la lumière mettra plusieurs secondes/minutes pour traverser cette distance).

----------


## Uriak

Milliers ou millions, ça ne ressemble pas à ce que y est montré, (on peut adopter le concept de représentation non à l'échelle ceci dit)

Et pour un jeu de strategy (pas un RTS) qu'est-ce que ça change pour décider des paramètres d'une bataille en fait ? C'est juste la représentation qui est fausse. Par contre ça sous entendrait que des flottes ont du mal à se trouver les unes les autres (quoi les moyens de détections peuvent être largement supérieurs à ce qu'on connaît, en fait c'est même certain. 
Du point de vue des developpeurs il vaut mieux être en terrain connu ceci dit. Leur argument c'est la gestion d'empire par le fait que les batailles tentent une approche réaliste. Mais comme je disais, pour un jeu de cette échelle, ils pourraient tenter une représentation différente de cet aspect.

----------


## Darkath

Bah en l'occurence pour Stellaris les batailles sont juste des représentation visuelles. C'est pas vraiment du gameplay. Les vaisseau vont absolument pas a l'échelle (ni les planètes ni quoi que ce soit en fait) et les distances non plus. 
Le but c'est surtout de montrer au joueur un truc a regarder, lui montrer si il gagne ou perd, quels vaisseaux se font démonter etc. pendant que les parametres de la bataille sont calculés. 
C'est une version plus évoluée de l'écran de bataille d'europa universalis ou tu vois ligne de petits carrés qui apparaissent et disparaissent pour représenter graphiquement le cours de la bataille.

----------


## Alchimist

Le problème de la courte portée dans la science-fiction classique, c'est que les vaisseaux sont quasiment coque à coque, ce qui est sur le coup pas réaliste du tout. 

D'ailleurs il faudrait distinguer les combats en "deep space" et ceux en orbites, puisque la physique sera différente, et dans une situation logique ce sont les combats en orbites qui sont les plus réalistes, puisque dans l'idée d'une guerre interstellaire il faut attaquer/défendre des planètes, le défenseur a donc tout à gagner à rester en orbite, surtout que ce terrain offre différents avantages tactiques, et l'attaquant doit soit aller le chercher, soit l'attirer hors de sa position, soit renoncer. 

Pour aller plus loin il y a ces articles (en anglais) qui sont vraiment passionnants :

Conventional Space Weapons
Thoughts on Space Battles
Projecting Space Battle Physics

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le problème de la courte portée dans la science-fiction classique, c'est que les vaisseaux sont quasiment coque à coque, ce qui est sur le coup pas réaliste du tout. 
> 
> D'ailleurs il faudrait distinguer les combats en "deep space" et ceux en orbites, puisque la physique sera différente, et dans une situation logique ce sont les combats en orbites qui sont les plus réalistes, puisque dans l'idée d'une guerre interstellaire il faut attaquer/défendre des planètes, le défenseur a donc tout à gagner à rester en orbite, surtout que ce terrain offre différents avantages tactiques, et l'attaquant doit soit aller le chercher, soit l'attirer hors de sa position, soit renoncer. 
> 
> Pour aller plus loin il y a ces articles (en anglais) qui sont vraiment passionnants :
> 
> Conventional Space Weapons
> Thoughts on Space Battles
> Projecting Space Battle Physics


disons que c'est pas facile de faire un truc joli et excitant avec des flottes qui se bastonnent à 150 000 000 de km d'intervalles.

----------


## Zavora

Dans Honor Harrington, c'est pourtant possible, mais c'est de la littérature  ::):

----------


## Uriak

Oui mais c'est le même délire que suivre les histoires de sous-mariniers. Intéressant du point de vue d'un vaisseau mais du point de vue plus général c'est un peu étrange.

J'y songeais (je regarderais les liens, même si j'ai peut être déjà lu des trucs comme ça) mais il y a un point qui rend tout plus nébuleux.
Si on considère des techno de propulsions du même ordre que celles que nous connaissons, les combats spatiaux sont difficiles voire sans intérêt. Si un vaisseau est sur une trajectoire dans le système un autre qui n'y est pas va galérer pour pouvoir l'intercepter, au final tout se déroulera (si ça se déroule) en orbite autour d'une planète. 
Du coup si le postulat de base c'est qu'on parle de flotte interstellaire, les notions de distances et de réalisme usuels sont un peu caduques de toute façon parce que les propulsions (des vaisseaux ET des armes) sont sans commune mesure avec ce qu'on connaît. 

En fait, ce qui serait intéressant, c'est de savoir si la représentation classique (façon "guerre du pacifique") ne nous prive pas d'armements/tactiques plus originales qui pourraient exister in game.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Du coup si le postulat de base c'est qu'on parle de flotte interstellaire, les notions de distances et de réalisme usuels sont un peu caduques de toute façon parce que les propulsions (des vaisseaux ET des armes) sont sans commune mesure avec ce qu'on connaît. 
> 
> En fait, ce qui serait intéressant, c'est de savoir si la représentation classique (façon "guerre du pacifique") ne nous prive pas d'armements/tactiques plus originales qui pourraient exister in game.


Le temps aussi est différent. Le temps qui sécoule à 3 000 000 de km de la terre est légérement plus rapide que celui qui s'écoule à 250km d'alti.
La vitesse également influe sur le temps. Un mobile à 10 000km/s voit le temps défiler plus lentement qu'à 7.5km/s.
Ca n'a l'air de rien mais le plus rapide aura quelques microsecondes d'avance. 

Et en plus il y a le bête lag induit par la vitesse de la lumière.

----------


## Darkath

> Le problème de la courte portée dans la science-fiction classique, c'est que les vaisseaux sont quasiment coque à coque, ce qui est sur le coup pas réaliste du tout. 
> 
> D'ailleurs il faudrait distinguer les combats en "deep space" et ceux en orbites, puisque la physique sera différente, et dans une situation logique ce sont les combats en orbites qui sont les plus réalistes, puisque dans l'idée d'une guerre interstellaire il faut attaquer/défendre des planètes, le défenseur a donc tout à gagner à rester en orbite, surtout que ce terrain offre différents avantages tactiques, et l'attaquant doit soit aller le chercher, soit l'attirer hors de sa position, soit renoncer. 
> 
> Pour aller plus loin il y a ces articles (en anglais) qui sont vraiment passionnants :
> 
> Conventional Space Weapons
> Thoughts on Space Battles
> Projecting Space Battle Physics





> disons que c'est pas facile de faire un truc joli et excitant avec des flottes qui se bastonnent à 150 000 000 de km d'intervalles. 
> 
> http://zapp0.staticworld.net/reviews...1161192_g1.jpg


Le premier article fait peur mais les 2 autres justifient justement le fait que les flottes doivent être relativement proche ainsi que l'emploi de chasseurs autour d'un vaisseau mere.

En tout cas tant que la technologie est a un niveau subluminique tirer un truc a un million de km de distance est inutile.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le premier article fait peur mais les 2 autres justifient justement le fait que les flottes doivent être relativement proche ainsi que l'emploi de chasseurs autour d'un vaisseau mere.
> 
> En tout cas tant que la technologie est a un niveau subluminique tirer un truc a un million de km de distance est inutile.


Je te propose de tester dans KSP.  ::):

----------


## Pymous

Je pense qu’il y’aurait  moyen de faire vraiment des trucs intéressants, novateurs et logiques, surtout pour des titres de types paradox qui n’ont pas besoin de « représenter graphiquement » beaucoup de détails mais prenant en compte de nombreux paramètres indirects. 

Prenons l’exemple classique SF des *armes laser*. On peut lister pleins de facteurs pouvant affecter sa précision/efficacité pouvant se traduire par un % de chance toucher la cible en fonction de nombreux paramètres :
-	Capacité d’estimer la position exacte de la cible (variable capacité “radar”/Technologie)
-	Incertitude due au déplacement de la cible (variable « mobilité/accélération » du vaisseau cible
-	Variable « qualité » du laser (tolérances de fabrication / Technologie / niveau industriel)
-	Variable « lag » temps (vitesse de la lumière / donc distance par rapport à la cible)
-	Variable vitesse de calcul (niveau techno / hardware et software)
Sachant que les lasers auraient :
-	Une puissance donnée (Gestion de l’energie dispo/ type generateur / techno / efficacité)
-	Un encombrement + masse (impact sur acceleration des vaisseaux, capacité d’embarquement)
-	Une portée optimale maximale (% efficacité variable en fonction de la distance à la cible)
-	Impact sur echauffement (Gestion refroidissement -> -> design vaisseaux/surfaces radiatives-> fonction etat du vaisseau)
En gros les lasers seraient efficaces à très courtes portées (<300 000km) donc surtout comme systeme de defense "anti-missiles"

Bref y’a moyen de s’amuser tout en proposant quelque chose de complexe et logique sur le fond. 

+1 pour Aurora / Honor Harrington et surtout le fameux site ATOMIC ROCKET (projectrho) qui est une vraie pépite et dont de nombreux designers de jeux space-SF devraient s'inspirer!

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Je pense qu’il y’aurait  moyen de faire vraiment des trucs intéressants, novateurs et logiques, surtout pour des titres de types paradox qui n’ont pas besoin de « représenter graphiquement » beaucoup de détails mais prenant en compte de nombreux paramètres indirects. 
> 
> Prenons l’exemple classique SF des *armes laser*. On peut lister pleins de facteurs pouvant affecter sa précision/efficacité pouvant se traduire par un % de chance toucher la cible en fonction de nombreux paramètres :
> -	Capacité d’estimer la position exacte de la cible (variable capacité “radar”/Technologie)
> -	Incertitude due au déplacement de la cible (variable « mobilité/accélération » du vaisseau cible
> -	Variable « qualité » du laser (tolérances de fabrication / Technologie / niveau industriel)
> -	Variable « lag » temps (vitesse de la lumière / donc distance par rapport à la cible)
> -	Variable vitesse de calcul (niveau techno / hardware et software)
> Sachant que les lasers auraient :
> ...


Si c'est comme CK II ou EU IV, Stellaris sera ouvert au "modding". Tu pourras donc mettre en oeuvre tes idées et les partager !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si c'est comme CK II ou EU IV, Stellaris sera ouvert au "modding". Tu pourras donc mettre en oeuvre tes idées et les partager !


Par contre ça me paraît un peu superflu d'imaginer des lasers qui pourraient tirer à côté. Même avec un décalage du à quelques millions de km, une civilisation qui peut construire des vaisseaux spatiaux a sûrement les capacités d'anticiper les mouvements d'un vaisseau pour tirer là où il faut (sachant que la cible ne pourra pas réagir à temps, puisqu'elle n'a pas de moyen de savoir qu'on lui tire dessus avant que le tir n'arrive jusqu'au vaisseau).

----------


## Darkath

Il est encore plus modable que ces 2 la. Les total conversions ardues sur EU4 et CK2 seront totalement possible et encouragées sur stellaris

----------


## DjudjRed

> Par contre ça me paraît un peu superflu d'imaginer des lasers qui pourraient tirer à côté. Même avec un décalage du à quelques millions de km, une civilisation qui peut construire des vaisseaux spatiaux a sûrement les capacités d'anticiper les mouvements d'un vaisseau pour tirer là où il faut (sachant que la cible ne pourra pas réagir à temps, puisqu'elle n'a pas de moyen de savoir qu'on lui tire dessus avant que le tir n'arrive jusqu'au vaisseau).


Si tu peux viser un vaisseau à 3.000.000 de km et anticiper ses déplacements, je pense que détecter un tir laser à cette même distance est du domaine du possible.
Et il faut aussi prendre en compte la présence de corps stellaire pouvant, selon leur masse, dévier le faisceau (oui curieusement la lumière est sensible à la gravité). Cela dit ça offre des possibilités tactiques pour tirer sur une cible en jouant avec ces déviations  ::): 
L'arme idéale serait un missile disposant d'un mini moteur de saut quantique ... tu tires, il fait un micro-saut sur ta cible et pouf !

----------


## Pymous

> Par contre ça me paraît un peu superflu d'imaginer des lasers qui pourraient tirer à côté. Même avec un décalage du à quelques millions de km, une civilisation qui peut construire des vaisseaux spatiaux a sûrement les capacités d'anticiper les mouvements d'un vaisseau pour tirer là où il faut (sachant que la cible ne pourra pas réagir à temps, puisqu'elle n'a pas de moyen de savoir qu'on lui tire dessus avant que le tir n'arrive jusqu'au vaisseau).


Si tu considère qu'il est possible de faire circuler une information au dela de la vitesse de la lumière: oui. Sinon et bien non puisqu'il suffit d'accélérations alétoires dans des directions alétoires pour ne pas pouvoir "pointer" un laser à des centaines de milliers de km sur une cible de quelques centaines de mètres. C'est tout le charme aussi de pouvoir garder des "règles" de bases fondamentales.




> Si c'est comme CK II ou EU IV, Stellaris sera ouvert au "modding". Tu pourras donc mettre en oeuvre tes idées et les partager !





> Il est encore plus modable que ces 2 la. Les total conversions ardues sur EU4 et CK2 seront totalement possible et encouragées sur stellaris


J'ai hate de voir effectivement! Meme si j'ai toujours révé plutot de pouvoir créer un espèce de jeu de gestions de flottes/engagements SF (un peu comme Aurora qui est extraoridinaire sur bien des aspects mais en "temps réel", accelerable) en conservant la majeure parties des règles newtoniennes (meme en 2D pour simplifier) mais je n'ai pas les connaisances en prog pour partir de 0 et je n'ai jamais trouvé de "game-engine" permettant de partir d'une base solide pour faire un mod par exemple (j'y ai cru au debut avec Distant Wolds mais à ma grande deception beaucoup de systeme de bases ne sont pas moddables, dont l'acceleration/vitesse max qui sont étrangement liés et ne permet donc pas de basculer sur un système newtonien)

Alors en attendant.... je fais de la Fantasy avec Dominions  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

> Si tu peux viser un vaisseau à 3.000.000 de km et anticiper ses déplacements, je pense que détecter un tir laser à cette même distance est du domaine du possible.
> Et il faut aussi prendre en compte la présence de corps stellaire pouvant, selon leur masse, dévier le faisceau (oui curieusement la lumière est sensible à la gravité). Cela dit ça offre des possibilités tactiques pour tirer sur une cible en jouant avec ces déviations 
> L'arme idéale serait un missile disposant d'un mini moteur de saut quantique ... tu tires, il fait un micro-saut sur ta cible et pouf !


Et meme avec un laser, le rayon sera soumis a la diffraction, le rendant de moins en moins efficace avec la distance !

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Alors en attendant.... je fais de la Fantasy avec Dominions


 ::wub::  All yours mapz belongz to me!

Vu comment le développement d'HoI IV se déroule, il faut pas non plus se leurrer... on risque de devoir attendre encore longtemps avant de poser nos mimines sur Stellaris.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Si tu peux viser un vaisseau à 3.000.000 de km et anticiper ses déplacements, je pense que détecter un tir laser à cette même distance est du domaine du possible.
> Et il faut aussi prendre en compte la présence de corps stellaire pouvant, selon leur masse, dévier le faisceau (oui curieusement la lumière est sensible à la gravité). Cela dit ça offre des possibilités tactiques pour tirer sur une cible en jouant avec ces déviations 
> L'arme idéale serait un missile disposant d'un mini moteur de saut quantique ... tu tires, il fait un micro-saut sur ta cible et pouf !


Et puis de toute façon on s'en fiche. On a eu ~20 ans entre le premier laser et le premier laser orbital haute énergie (bon a jamais su s'il marchait mais l'idée y était!). Dans 200 ans les lasers et autres ca sera bon pour les sous-races de l'espace!

----------


## Uriak

> Je pense qu’il y’aurait  moyen de faire vraiment des trucs intéressants, novateurs et logiques, surtout pour des titres de types paradox qui n’ont pas besoin de « représenter graphiquement » beaucoup de détails mais prenant en compte de nombreux paramètres indirects. 
> 
> Prenons l’exemple classique SF des *armes laser*. On peut lister pleins de facteurs pouvant affecter sa précision/efficacité pouvant se traduire par un % de chance toucher la cible en fonction de nombreux paramètres :
> -	Capacité d’estimer la position exacte de la cible (variable capacité “radar”/Technologie)
> -	Incertitude due au déplacement de la cible (variable « mobilité/accélération » du vaisseau cible
> -	Variable « qualité » du laser (tolérances de fabrication / Technologie / niveau industriel)
> -	Variable « lag » temps (vitesse de la lumière / donc distance par rapport à la cible)
> -	Variable vitesse de calcul (niveau techno / hardware et software)
> Sachant que les lasers auraient :
> ...



Ce qui a l'échelle d'un empire se représentera par une seule variable représentant l'efficacité globale du système  ::trollface:: 
(c'est quand même un peu vrai  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Asimof

Il y a une vague d'interviews avec le game director Henrik Fahraeus en ce moment, notamment ici et là.

Juste un extrait au hasard :




> PCI: Any ideas when we can expect the game?
> 
> HF: It’s going to be released sometime this year. When, I can’t really say. I can mention though that we’ve taken in some beta testers, so that might be an indication of how far along the process we are.
> 
> PCI: So you’re hitting the last 10% or something like that?
> 
> HF: We see the finishing line.


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

Est-ce que ca veut dire qu'ils ne le décale pas malgré les retards d'HOI4 ? Qu'il sortira avant lui ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

> disons que c'est pas facile de faire un truc joli et excitant avec des flottes qui se bastonnent à 150 000 000 de km d'intervalles.


 :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

> Est-ce que ca veut dire qu'ils ne le décale pas malgré les retards d'HOI4 ? Qu'il sortira avant lui ?


C'est possible. Les 2 projets sont indépendants. Y'a plus d'enjeux et d'attentes derrière HOI4 et ils n'ont pas trop le droit de se planter dessus. Le seul truc c'est que les 2 jeux ne pourront sans doute pas sortir pendant le même trimestre, pour des raisons marketo-financières.

Après HOI4 a des beta testeurs externes depuis le mois d'aout au moins, donc ça veut pas dire grand chose  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

> C'est possible. Les 2 projets sont indépendants. Y'a plus d'enjeux et d'attentes derrière HOI4 et ils n'ont pas trop le droit de se planter dessus. Le seul truc c'est que les 2 jeux ne pourront sans doute pas sortir pendant le même trimestre, pour des raisons marketo-financières.
> 
> Après HOI4 a des beta testeurs externes depuis le mois d'aout au moins, donc ça veut pas dire grand chose


Pas du tout Darkath, il y a plus d'attente pour Stellaris, on est spécialisé sur les jeux Paradox de notre côté et je peux te dire que Stellaris attire bien plus que HOI 4 rien qu'en terme de visites ou même en lecture d'article. (Je pense que c'est les Canards qui n'aiment pas les 4x)  ::P: 

Et pour la sortie des projets, ce qu'on peut-être pratiquement sûr, c'est qu'il y aura au minimum 4 à 6 mois de latence entres les sorties des deux titres (pour qu'ils ne se fassent pas de la concurrence sur les ventes) et on voit clairement que HOI 4 est en phase de "marketing" depuis quelques semaines et très souvent ça augure une sortie dans les  deux à trois prochains mois.

Donc un HOI 4 pour Avril/Mai/Juin et un Stellaris pour Octobre/Novembre/Décembre. (ça reste une prévision, mais je pense être dans le bon.)

D'ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresserait, Mundus Bellicus a un partenariat avec Gamesplanet et on a déjà eu des discussions pour toucher le jeu moins cher à sa sortie sur environ 500 copies (Stellaris & HOI IV) du coup si jamais vous voulez profiter de l'offre et payer votre jeu moins cher, je vous tiendrai au courant sur ce topic.

----------


## Groomy

> Pas du tout Darkath, il y a plus d'attente pour Stellaris, on est spécialisé sur les jeux Paradox de notre côté et je peux te dire que Stellaris attire bien plus que HOI 4 rien qu'en terme de visites ou même en lecture d'article. (Je pense que c'est les Canards qui n'aiment pas les 4x)


Forum officiel
Stellaris
Discussions:
    971
Messages:
    38.122

Hearts of Iron IV
Discussions:
    4.999
Messages:
    169.150

Stellaris c'est parce que c'est Paradox sinon bof.

----------


## Railgun

Euh... Ces jeux n'ont pas été annoncés en même temps XD

----------


## LePoulpe

> Forum officiel
> Stellaris
> Discussions:
>     971
> Messages:
>     38.122
> 
> Hearts of Iron IV
> Discussions:
> ...


Pas la même annonce (HOI IV = fin 2013 / Stellaris = 2015), une nouvelle licence et comme dis plus haut, HOI IV est en phase de marketing.

Et je maintiens, sur des recherches google, Stellaris est devant et pas qu'un peu.

Je ne te demande pas de me croire et puis on s'en fout un peu, c'était juste pour réagir à ce que faisait remarquer à Darkath vu les données que j'ai, c'est en partie faux.  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

*Interview de Henrik Fåhraeus par eXplorminate* _By_ Nate Nasarog_ on_ January 25, 2016
_Bienvenue et salutations chers lecteurs ! Je suis certain que vous frétillez déjà d'impatience en lisant le titre de ce Questions & Réponses. Je l'étais assurément lorsque Troy Goodfellow, développeur et chargé des relations publiques chez Paradox Interactive, m'a proposé une opportunité de discuter de_ _Stellaris__ avec le réalisateur du jeu Henrik Fåhraeus._

_Tout d'abord, permettez-moi de présenter rapidement le développeur/éditeur Paradox Interactive, bien que ce ne soit pas forcément nécessaire. Paradox est le roi des jeux basés sur l'histoire, de jeux historiques alternatifs comme_ _Crusader Kings__,_ _Europa Universalis__,_ _Victoria__,__Hearts of Iron__, et autres. Ces dernières années, ils ont vraiment « explosé » quand ils ont changé de modèle économique. Mais après des années passées à rester volontairement à l'écart du genre, Paradox va s'atteler à son tout premier jeu de 4X spatial._ 



_Stellaris__ est en partie un 4X, en partie un jeu de Grande Stratégie, et en entier du fun en temps réel avec possibilité de mettre en pause. Des factions aliens générées de manière procédurale seront en compétition avec les joueurs pour le territoire, l'influence et la domination galactique. Mais contrairement à la plupart des jeux Paradox,_ _Stellaris__ commence comme un 4X traditionnel, où l'on eXplore, s'éXtend, et où l'on construit les fondations de son empire. Puis vient l'eXploitation – beaucoup d'eXploitation – et un peu d'eXtermination. Paradox a plus d'intérêt pour l'arène politique que pour l'arène militaire. Après tout, quelle sorte de grand maître galactique bienveillant irait s'embêter dans des guerres lentes et pénibles ? Au lieu de cela,__Stellaris__ propose l'eXpérience qui a fait la réputation de Paradox sans le désagrément de la fondation historique de tous leurs autres jeux, qui vous force à jouer d'une certaine manière. Comment cela fonctionnera-t-il ? Eh bien, c'est toute l'utilité de ce Q&R, alors installez-vous pour une lecture ludique._

_Question_ _: Pouvez-vous nous parler un peu des principaux acteurs derrière la conception de__Stellaris__ et des rôles qu'ils remplissent ?_
*Réponse* _: En tant que réalisateur du jeu, je dirige toute l'équipe de conception de Paradox Development Studio, alors mon temps est divisé entre différents projets. Ainsi, alors que je suis le tenant de la vision et de la conception générale de_ _Stellaris__, Joakim Andrasson s'occupe de la majorité des lourdes tâches, en remplissant les blancs et en travaillant sur les détails. Daniel Moregård est notre concepteur d'interface et il a aussi fait beaucoup de travail sur l'économie du jeu (équilibrage des ressources, etc.). Puis il y a notre chef de la conception du contenu sur__Stellaris__, Henrik Eklund, qui est responsable des épisodes narratifs scénarisés dans le jeu et du système de conseillers/didacticiels. Comme toujours, beaucoup d'autres, à la fois dans et en dehors de l'équipe, ont aussi apporté leurs contributions, bien entendu._ 


_Un nid douillet ? Peut-être bien._

_Question :_ _Dans le_ _premier Journal de Développement__, vous avez exposé les fondations de Stellaris avec comme objectif votre focalisation sur l'eXploration. Mais l'eXpansion est également importante, puisque l'une des premières choses à faire dans un 4X et de sécuriser son territoire et ses ressources. Pouvez-vous nous parler de cette phase de jeu ?_

*Réponse :* _Bien sûr ! Maintenant, gardez à l'esprit que tout ce que je dis dans cette interview est provisoire – le jeu est encore à un stade précoce et différents éléments sont susceptibles de changer dans certains cas. Mais l'aperçu général dont je vous parle devrait rester exact._

_L'expansion et la conquête sont vraiment les éléments qui définissent les jeux de stratégie, pour la majorité des gens. Dans_ _Stellaris__, vous aurez tendance à fonder quelques colonies avant d'avoir à vous soucier de l'adversité. Bien entendu, votre marge de manœuvre dépendra de la configuration de votre galaxie au début de la partie. La galaxie est générée de telle sorte qu'il y aura toujours au moins un emplacement de colonie viable à proximité de votre planète-mère, mais vous n'avez pas tout de suite la capacité de construire des vaisseaux de colonisation. Alors, pendant que vos vaisseaux scientifiques iront étudier des planètes et auront de petites aventures, vous tendrez à passer du temps à organiser la construction de bâtiments à la surface de votre planète-mère et à rechercher la technologie des vaisseaux de colonisation. Vous pourrez aussi rechercher les « vaisseaux de construction », afin de construire des stations minières pour récolter différents dépôts d’Énergie et de Minéraux. Les vaisseaux de colonisation sont coûteux à construire, alors vous aurez besoin d'un stock confortable de Minéraux._
_Quand vous construisez un vaisseau de colonisation, vous avez le choix du type de colons qu'il va emporter. C'est-à-dire de la « Pop » (unité de population) disponible localement dans laquelle ils vont puiser (la Pop toute entière ne voyage pas avec le vaisseau). Quand le vaisseau de colonisation se pose sur un nouveau monde, il faut un peu de temps pour que les colons s'installent et se développent en une Pop complète. Dans l'intervalle, la colonie peut ponctionner sérieusement votre économie, alors il n'est pas toujours sage de coloniser autant de mondes que possible le plus rapidement possible. Il est utile de noter que, dans_ _Stellaris__, vous ne pouvez pas coloniser facilement tous les types de mondes – même avec les technologies de fin de partie. Vous devrez vous reposez sur des Pops aliens ou robotiques pour coloniser les planètes auxquelles votre espèce de départ n'est pas adaptée (vous pouvez seulement terraformer quelques planètes puisque cela requiert d'utiliser une ressource stratégique)._

_Question :_ _Bien, parlons maintenant des différents « joueurs » de_ _Stellaris__. Jusqu'ici, j'ai souvent vu les nombres 32 et 32+1. Le jeu est développé avec le multijoueur à l'esprit, mais cela signifie-t-il qu'il ne sera pas possible d'accueillir 100 « joueurs » dans une partie ?_

*Réponse* _: Nous pouvons seulement garantir que le jeu fonctionnera bien avec 32 joueurs humains. Ce nombre est cependant complètement arbitraire – il n'y a pas de telle limitation dans le code du moteur de jeu ou quoi que ce soit d'autre – mais nous n'avons tout simplement pas testé avec plus de joueurs lors du processus de contrôle qualité. Pour ce qui est des empires contrôlés par l'IA, il n'y a pas vraiment de limite, à part le nombre qui peuvent logiquement coexister dans la galaxie. Nous sommes encore en train de travailler sur les paramètres par défaut et sur le bon équilibrage._ 


_Ne. Laissez. Pas. Les. Aliens. Entrer._

_Question :_ _Une des autres matière première des 4X et des 4X spatiaux sont les factions mineures. Je n'ai vu aucune référence à celles-ci, mais dans le_ _Journal de Développement_* #3*_ , vous mentionnez « bien plus émergeront__ pendant la partie ». Faites-vous référence aux empires à part entières qu'on peut découvrir en explorant la carte, ou bien à de nouveaux qui peuvent apparaître à l'intérieur de votre propre empire ? Pourriez-vous développer sur ce sujet ?_

*Réponse :* _Bien, quand on y pense, une faction « mineure » est simplement un empire qui commence avec une sorte de handicap, probablement de part sa taille ou son niveau technologique. Je ne suis pas tellement en faveur d'une distinction entre factions mineures et majeures, mais nous avons une abondance de planètes qui commencent avec des civilisations pré-spatiales, et aussi quelques « empires déchus » qui ont cessé toute recherche. Tandis que vous ne pouvez pas vous-même commencer une partie avec une civilisation de ce type, elles ne sont pas destinées à rester handicapées pendant toute la partie, et peuvent à la longue développer le voyage à vitesse lumière ou reprendre leur développement technologique. De nombreux nouveaux empires peuvent également apparaître pendant que vous jouez – par exemple, à travers des révoltes ou des exigences de paix – et ceux-là ne seront entravés en aucun cas._ _Stellaris__ est, dans ce sens, plus similaire à_ _Europa Universalis_ _avec ses tribus d'autochtones, ses révoltes ou ses libérations de nations asservies._

_Question :_ _Très bien, parlons maintenant des planètes. Dans le_ _9__e__ Journal de Développement__,__vous en avez beaucoup parlé, mais deux choses se dégagent selon moi : les cases et les populations qui y travaillent. En quoi votre système est-il différent de ceux des autres 4X actuellement disponibles ? Comment allons-nous maîtriser la micro-gestion à mesure que notre empire grandira ?_

*Réponse* _: Le système de cases de_ *Stellaris*_ n'est pas vraiment révolutionnaire – beaucoup de jeux utilisent cette idée de design – mais je pense que la manière dont nous l'avons mise en place est sympa. Le niveau de planification nécessaire au joueur est approprié aux étapes initiales de la partie, quand vous avez le temps de penser aux bonus de proximité et aux futures améliorations de bâtiments. La micro-gestion est toujours une hantise, bien sûr, mais nous avons une solution intégrée pour cela : vous ne pouvez tout simplement pas contrôler directement plus de quelques planètes. Une fois que vous avez grandi au-delà d'un certain seuil, vous devez commencer à assigner les planètes à ce que nous appelons des Secteurs. Ce n'est pas seulement une fonctionnalité automatique : c'est un pas vers une autonomie de fait. Si vous avez joué à__ Crusader Kings II__, le concept est semblable à la manière dont fonctionnent les vassaux._ 


_Quelqu'un veut commercer ?_

_Question :_ _Le moment est aussi bon qu'un autre pour parler des ressources. Dans le_ _9__e__ Journal de Développement__,_ _vous en parlez aussi. Mais ce dont vous ne parlez pas, c'est la façon dont elles sont transportées et utilisées. La construction des vaisseaux sera-t-elle liée à des ressources ? Qu'en est-il de la nourriture ? Et au sujet des crédits – peuvent-ils être utilisés pour accélérer quoi que ce soit dans un autre système que celui où ils sont générés ?_

*Réponse :* _Les ressources sont transportées automatiquement vers une réserve globale (l'exception étant la Nourriture, qui est localisée sur la planète où elle est produite). Il n'y a pas de logistique impliquée. Tous les vaisseaux et les stations, de même que la plupart des infrastructures planétaires, coûtent des crédits d’Énergie pour être entretenus, qui servent de limite naturelle à vos efforts de construction._

_Question :_ _Parlons de la recherche. Dans le__ 11__e__ Journal de Développement,_ _vous parlez de la__R&D. En surface, le système de découverte des nouvelles technologies semble très intéressant, mais me rappelle beaucoup_ _Pandora : First Contact__ et_ _Sword of the Stars__. Les scientifiques ont-ils un effet sur le type de recherche vers lequel ils se dirigent ? Les technologies sont-elles aléatoires au point que n'importe quelle technologie peut se trouver n'importe où dans la pile de cartes, ou bien sont-elles ordonnées en séries ?_

*Réponse :* _Il n'y a pas d'arbre technologique dans_ _Stellaris__, qui n'est donc semblable à aucun de ces deux jeux. Imaginez que chaque technologie est une carte est qu'elle est mélangée dans un deck. Vous tirez les trois premières cartes et choisissez d'en rechercher une. Les deux autres retournent dans le deck, qui est remélangé. La magie intervient dans l'acte de mélanger le deck : certaines cartes n'ont aucune chance d'être tirées, et dépendent par exemple de technologies pré-requises. Celles-ci sont simplement mises de côté, ce qui est assez commun. Cependant, les cartes restantes ont toutes des chances différentes d'être tirées, ou retirées dans certains cas, en fonction de nombreux facteurs, comme, par exemple, les Compétences et Traits du scientifique en fonction, l'éthique de votre empire, et les résultats de vos aventures dans l'espace. Ainsi, certaines cartes sont plus « lourdes », et tendent à atterrir au fond de la pile de cartes, si on veut. Il y a plus à dire sur ce système, mais c'est tout ce que je peux révéler pour le moment._ 


_Envoyez l'équipe de « nettoyage ». Il y a des trucs à récupérer._

_Question : Quid de la récupération de technologies et de la rétro-ingénierie ? Les_ _technologies__peuvent-elles être volées via l’espionnage ? Et dans ce cas, doit-on quand même les rechercher, puisque qu'on peut avoir volé l'idée mais pas son fonctionnement interne ?_

*Réponse :* _Les vaisseaux laissent des débris après les combats. Après une bataille, vous pouvez envoyer vos vaisseaux scientifiques pour étudier les épaves, qui peuvent révéler des aperçus de technologies qui ne sont pas accessibles dans votre empire. Cela peut conduire à des progrès vers une « carte » que vous n'avez pas encore tirée, ou bien à la présentation d'une quatrième option de carte de recherche la prochaine fois que vous ferez des recherches, ou même vous donner directement la technologie. En fait, de nombreuses technologies peuvent être seulement découvertes de cette manière, et non à travers la recherche normale._

_Question :_ _Qu'en est-il de l'utilisation de la technologie recherchée ? Est-ce comme dans_ _CK2__ et__EU4__, ou bien pouvez-vous faire confiance à votre gouverneur pour le faire à votre place ?_

*Réponse :* _Vous avez le choix d'automatiser cet usage pour vos concepts de vaisseaux ou bien le faire manuellement. Les autres types de technologie sont, bien sûr, appliqués automatiquement._ 


_Un général puissant ne fait pas toujours un bon scientifique._

_Question :_ _Puisque nous avons parlé des scientifiques, c'est le bon moment pour parler des Personnages Illustres. Dans le_ _6__e__ Journal de Développement__, vous avez parlé des personnages et de leurs limitations, mais voyons maintenant où ils excellent. Est-ce que les personnages illustres ont d'autres interactions intéressantes que celles qui ont déjà été révélées ?_

*Réponse :* _Les personnages Dirigeants n'ont pas d'autres interactions entre eux. C'est une possibilité pour de futures expansions (mais c'est plutôt improbable : ce n'est pas_ _Crusader Kings__, après tout). Cependant, ils ont d'importants effets sur la population – en particulier votre dirigeant et les différents gouverneurs, qui jouent un rôle important dans le système de Factions._

_Question :_ _OK, c'est le moment de changer de sujet. Parlons des Événements Aléatoires et des Découvertes. Le jeu a beaucoup d'ambition et semble fantastique. Vous avez une galaxie intéressante et trois modes de voyage spatial. Il y a aussi des planètes, ressources et événements rares. Est-ce que le mode de voyage a un effet sur la découverte ou autre chose ? A-t-il un effet sur les rencontres ?_

*Réponse :* _Le type de Voyage Supra-Luminique que vous choisissez pour votre civilisation affecte certaines « quêtes » du jeu. Quand les vaisseaux entrent dans n'importe quel type de voyage supra-luminique, ils peuvent laisser une trace qui peut être étudiée. Cela est utilisé pour certains événements en jeu. Les différents types de vaisseaux spéciaux et de créatures de l'espace peuvent aussi utiliser différents types de propulsion, bien sûr. J'imagine que la réponse courte est que oui, le mode de voyage peut avoir un impact sur les rencontres, mais cela dépend de la manière dont l’événement en particulier est écrit, et non d'une règle générale._ 


_« On dirait un endroit idéal pour construire une station commerciale. »_

_Question :_ _Les spatioports. Qui ne les aime pas ? Dans le_ _10__e__ Journal de Développement__, vous nous avez donné beaucoup d'informations qui ont torturé notre curiosité. Pouvons-nous placer des spatioports partout ? Pourquoi ne pas les utiliser à la place de planètes ? Peut-on les laisser en orbite pour qu'ils exploitent des mines à ciel ouvert sur les planètes ? Peut-on les déplacer ? Comment se défendent-ils ?_

*Réponse :* _Vous pouvez construire en tout et pour tout une station en orbite autour d'une planète, d'une lune, d'une étoile ou d'un astéroïde. Si la planète est habitée, vous ne pouvez normalement construire que ce que nous appelons un spatioport, qui sert de chantier de construction pour les vaisseaux. Si la planète est habitée par une civilisation pré-spatiale, vous pouvez aussi construire un « poste d'observation », sous certaines conditions, pour garder un œil sur les espèces moins avancées, à des fins de recherche._

_Si la planète n'est pas habitée, vous êtes libres de construire une station de recherche ou de minage pour exploiter ses ressources. Donc oui, vous pouvez choisir de miner une planète depuis l'espace plutôt que de la coloniser. Les stations civiles ont des défenses faibles. Il y a aussi des stations militaires, que vous êtes libres de bâtir partout (pas forcément en orbite autour d'un corps céleste) et qui peuvent être améliorées à l'aide de modules et d'armements, tout comme un vaisseau._ 


_« Que quelqu'un recherche de meilleurs appareils d'optique ! »_

_Question :_ _Regardons d'un peu plus près les territoires. Dans le__ 9__e__ Journal de Développement__, il y a une image tout en bas avec 3 éléments intéressants. Je vois ce qui semble être la frontière de l'empire, la distance qui peut être atteinte, et le champ de vision ? Est-ce bien cela ?_

*Réponse :* _Presque. La région colorée est en effet la frontière de l'empire, mais la ligne en pointillés indique la portée des senseurs (la distance qui peut être observée). Au-delà de cette distance, les étoiles que vous n'avez pas visitées (ou dont vous n'avez pas reçu les cartes) sont grisées. Prenez cela avec des pincettes, cependant, parce que l'apparence définitive pourrait être différente._

_Question :_ _À quel point les projets spéciaux sont-ils spéciaux ? Dans le_ _8__e__ Journal de Développement__, vous parlez de l'abordage d'un vaisseau en perdition. Est-ce vraiment un abordage, ou bien juste un écran avec le résultat qui apparaît après quelques tours ? Que peut-il arriver lors de ces missions spéciales ?_

*Réponse :* _Les projets spéciaux sont à ce point spéciaux qu'il peut arriver n'importe quoi qui sorte de l'imagination de nos scripteurs. Par exemple, ils peuvent nécessiter la présence d'un ou plusieurs types de vaisseaux (construction, science, ou militaire), qui peuvent même devoir avoir des modules spéciaux. Un projet peut potentiellement être interrompu à mi-chemin par davantage de narration et de choix, ou bien mener à différentes conséquences dans différentes situations, etc._ 


_« Nous avons besoin de meilleurs candidats. »_

_Question :_ _J'aime les empires et ce que Stellaris apporte potentiellement est à la fois révolutionnaire et évolutionnaire. Le_ _5__e__ Journal de Développement_ _m'a conduit à réfléchir et j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus. Que se passe-t-il si les gouverneurs n'apprécient pas un nouveau dirigeant, vont-ils se révolter ? S'ils le font, de quoi avez-vous besoin pour les réintégrer dans votre empire ?_

*Réponse :* _En effet ! Les personnages de dirigeants, tout comme les unités de population peuvent être membres d'une certaine Faction. Les Factions puissantes peuvent se révolter pour gagner leur indépendance (ou pour d'autres raisons). Cependant, vous pourriez vouloir anticiper avant que la situation ne dégénère, pour leur accorder une autonomie limitée et les transformer en états-vassaux. Quelle que soit l'option choisie, il sera toujours plus facile de les réintégrer que de conquérir un empire alien, puisque reprendre leurs planètes dans un traité de paix sera moins coûteux (un peu comme dans les négociations de paix d'__Europa Universalis IV__)._

_Question :_ _Dans le 12_*e*_ Journal de Développement, vous introduisez les Doctrines et les Edits. En dehors de la découverte technologique, qu'est-ce qui peut accroître les possibilités de nouvelles décisions stratégiques ?_

*R**éponse* _: Les Édits et les Doctrines initiaux sont avant tout déterminés par la combinaison d’Éthiques de votre empire. Davantage sont débloquées par la découverte de technologies dans le domaine Social._ 


_« Oh, regardez, un autre n00b nous rend visite. »_

_Question :_ _Dans les Journaux de Développement_ *13/14/15*_,_ _vous parlez les espèces autochtones et supérieures, des espèces mineurs et des empires déchus. Est-il prudent de présumer qu'il y aura d'autres surprises comme des envahisseurs aliens venus d'en dehors de la carte / d'autres dimensions ?_ 

*R**éponse :* _Je pense que ce ne serait pas un pari trop risqué..._

_Question :_ _Pouvez-vous nous dire quelque chose au sujet du système d'espionnage de_ _Stellaris_ _?_

*Réponse* _: C'est quelque chose qui ne sera pas présent à sa sortie, mais j'adorerais une expansion sur cette thématique._ 


_On sait qu'on a un problème quand tous les vaisseaux sont équipés d'un «Broyeur»._

_Question: Poiuvez-vous dire quelque-chose sur le combat dans Stellaris ?_

*R**éponse* *:*_ Le combat dans_ _Stellaris__ est entièrement visible, mais pas tactique. C'est-à-dire que vous donnez des ordres aux flottes prises comme un ensemble, et non à des vaisseaux individuels. Cependant, vous pouvez installer un module comportemental sur les vaisseaux dans l'outil de conception des vaisseaux, qui affectera leur comportement en combat. Pendant que vous observez le déroulement des combats sur la carte et sur l'interface de combat, vous pouvez évaluer si vos vaisseaux sont en bonne posture face à l'ennemi, mais le seul ordre que vous pouvez donner est d'essayer de se désengager et de faire un « saut d'urgence » en dehors de ce système solaire (ce qui risque d'endommager fortement vos vaisseaux)._

_Question: De toutes les choses dont vous nous avez parlé, quelle est celle qui vous enthousiasme le plus ?_

*R**éponse* *:* _J'adore les éléments aléatoires du jeu : les risques que l'on prend quand on explore les régions inconnues de la galaxie, et les surprises qui nous attendent au tournant..._

_Voilà tout, chers lecteurs. À cause des Journaux de Développement hebdomadaires de Paradox, c'était une décision difficile que de choisir quand clôturer cette interview. Le 16_e_ Journal de Développement sorti le 18 Janvier n'est pas inclut Mais comme vous pouvez le voir,_ _Stellaris__s'annonce comme un jeu fantastique. Pour cela, j'aimerais remercier Henrik, Troy, et toute l'équipe de Paradox pour tout ce que Stellaris s'apprête à faire pour le genre 4X et pour la splendide communauté des joueurs de stratégie._ Source 


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Nate Nasarog
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans
Correcteur : Silaith

----------


## Turgon

Darkath ne voulait pas dire qu'il y a moins de gens qui suivent Stellaris que HOI4, il veut dire que la license HOI est suivie d'un oeil plus critique par les joueurs, et certainement également par le studio puisque la license HOI a fait vivre paradox durant les âges sombres pré CK2.

Stellaris, tu balances génocide, bombardement orbital dans tes DD et t'entends des couinements d'envie, HOI4 tu changes un truc et la communauté se révolte.

----------


## Darkath

Merci Turgon, y'a plus de gens qui attendent hoi4 de pied ferme mais ils savent déjà ce que c'est, c'est déjà une valeur sûre plus ou moins. 
Ca peut paraître etrange mais HoI a toujours été la licence qui se vendait le plus entre les différents jeux PDS d'une même génération. Ctad que hoi3 explosait eu3 et v2 en termes de ventes par exemple. Idem pour hoi2 vs eu 2,  v1 et ck1.

Apres la Ck2 s'est tellement vendu qu'il va etre dur a déclasser, 

Pour Stellaris,  la hype va bon train et les gens sont a l'affût de la moindre bribe d'info. Mais je pense pas que paradox s'attende a en vendre plus qu'hoi. Si c'est le cas tant mieux mais comme pour ck2 en son temps ce serait une grosse surprise

----------


## The Number 9

> Apres la Ck2 s'est tellement vendu qu'il va etre dur a déclasser,


Johan a souvent dit que EU4 se vendait encore mieux. Je ne sais pas si il dépassera CK2 en vente totale mais si on compare la même période après la sortie de ces jeux, EU4 serait devant.

HoI c'est LE jeu Paradox, mais là, il passe après deux succès assez énorme pour le studio. Ca doit mettre un peu la pression sur l'équipe.

----------


## 60691

J'hésite depuis une bonne semaine à la faire, alors je préfère la faire plutôt que de regretter. Est-ce que, à votre avis, on aura des corps célestes qui seront découverts par déduction puis éventuellement par téléscope (ou senseurs) au sein d'un système déjà habité et exploité en cours de partie, et que d'autres seront éventuellement reclassés ?

----------


## farfrael

> J'hésite depuis une bonne semaine à la faire, alors je préfère la faire plutôt que de regretter. Est-ce que, à votre avis, on aura des corps célestes qui seront découverts par déduction puis éventuellement par téléscope (ou senseurs) au sein d'un système déjà habité et exploité en cours de partie, et que d'autres seront éventuellement reclassés ?


Pas 100% sur mais je ne vois pas du tout le jeu modeliser ce genre de choses avec ce niveau de detail / precision
C'est le fil pour Stellaris ici, pas Aurora  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Johan a souvent dit que EU4 se vendait encore mieux. Je ne sais pas si il dépassera CK2 en vente totale mais si on compare la même période après la sortie de ces jeux, EU4 serait devant.
> 
> HoI c'est LE jeu Paradox, mais là, il passe après deux succès assez énorme pour le studio. Ca doit mettre un peu la pression sur l'équipe.


Oui je confirme pour Europa.

Par contre, je pense que Stellaris ratisse large et attire de nouveaux joueurs qui n'achetaient pas du Paradox. Après HoI, c'est la licence phare, la mascotte de Paradox et le chouchou de la communauté de vieux joueurs. C'est surtout pour cela, que Paradox ne veut pas se rater sur le IV surtout en se souvenant de la catastrophique sortie du III.

----------


## Nelfe

Clairement. Autant si PDX se foire sur Stellaris, ça ne sera pas trop grave à leurs yeux. Je ne pense pas que le jeu soit le début d'une licence, mais plus un one-shoot façon Sengoku ou March of the Eagles (avec plus de soutien ceci-dit). Par contre ils ne peuvent pas se foirer sur HoI 4, sinon la vague de shitstorm qui va déferler sur les forums sera très très violente.

----------


## Snakeshit

Stellaris peut devenir une nouvelle licence, en fonction du succès rencontré. Mais avec des sorties pas si fréquentes je pense, le jeu peut vivre un long moment sur des dlc/mods (n'étant pas historique, c'est plus flexible).

----------


## Tenebris

Ça m'étonnerait qu'ils se permettent de foirer, parce que justement, c'est un univers qui leur permet de faire tellement de choses sans avoir à être limité par la réalité historique, qu'une telle liberté doit être jubilatoire pour des devs qui ont des moteurs permettant autant d'interactions.

----------


## The Number 9

> Clairement. Autant si PDX se foire sur Stellaris, ça ne sera pas trop grave à leurs yeux. Je ne pense pas que le jeu soit le début d'une licence, mais plus un one-shoot façon Sengoku ou March of the Eagles (avec plus de soutien ceci-dit). Par contre ils ne peuvent pas se foirer sur HoI 4, sinon la vague de shitstorm qui va déferler sur les forums sera très très violente.


Ils l'ont clairement annoncé comme leur 1ere nouvelle licence majeure depuis le 1er CK.
Bien sur, cela dépendra du succès (si ça foire, le jeu restera qu'une licence mineure) mais ils ont quand même de grandes ambitions (je n'ai pas dit qu'ils s'attendaient déjà à leur future meilleure vente non plus).

----------


## LePoulpe

Gamekult : http://www.gamekult.com/actu/le-poin...x-A158741.html

----------


## Asimof

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...s-news.904981/




> Johan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nostromo84 said:
> Well Johan mentioned a couple of weeks ago in twitter that HOI was going to be released before Stellaris, lets hope that stays the same.
> 			
> ...


 ::trollface::

----------


## sabrovitch

> Oui je confirme pour Europa.
> 
> Par contre, je pense que Stellaris ratisse large et attire de nouveaux joueurs qui n'achetaient pas du Paradox. Après HoI, c'est la licence phare, la mascotte de Paradox et le chouchou de la communauté de vieux joueurs. C'est surtout pour cela, que Paradox ne veut pas se rater sur le IV surtout en se souvenant de la catastrophique sortie du III.


C'est faux, le jeu préféré chez Pdox c'est Victoria. Le chouchou des vrais joueurs c'est aussi Victoria mais ça c'est autre chose  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Stellaris peut devenir une nouvelle licence, en fonction du succès rencontré. Mais avec des sorties pas si fréquentes je pense, le jeu peut vivre un long moment sur des dlc/mods (n'étant pas historique, c'est plus flexible).


Dans le même style, CKII a 4 ans dans deux semaines et il est toujours "en dév", on peut parier sur des durées de vie de 5 ans mini pour les jeux.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Dans le même style, CKII a 4 ans dans deux semaines et il est toujours "en dév", on peut parier sur des durées de vie de 5 ans mini pour les jeux.


En même temps, vu que le jeu n'est pas à la pointe des graphismes, hormis un changement de moteur optimisant sévèrement le tout, y a pas trop d'intérêt à changer avant que le truc soit tellement rafistolé qu'on ne puisse plus rien en faire.

----------


## Aramchek

Giants Mushrooms ! DAY ONE !  ::love:: 

Ah oui voila le Dev Diary 19 sur la Diplomatie.




> Greetings!
> 
> Today our humble offering covers some of the possible Diplomatic Actions and Trade Deals that can occur between Empires. As most of you may know, the basic diplomatic model used in our previous games work quite well and we will use something similar in Stellaris. All Empires will have opinions of all other known Empires, and different actions, events and internal politics will often affect that opinion. The ethics of each Empire will of course play a heavy role here, as pacifist Empires will react quite differently to aggressive wars than would a xenophobic militarist one.
> 
> In Stellaris trade between Empires is a very direct affair. Players can create two-way deals lasting a set amount of time, and our ambition is that most diplomatic actions should be available here as tradeable objects. For example, you can offer another Empire a monthly payment of Minerals in exchange for Military Access and updated Star Charts for a period of 5 years, or receive a vital supply of the rare Garanthium resource by offering a nonaggression treaty as well as a guarantee of independence should the other Empire feel threatened. If you want to simply gift or demand something you can leave one side of the trade-deal blank, and the AI will react accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> However, these kinds of trade deals will only happen between equal Empires and as most rulers know, it is better to gain something without having to give up something else. This is where more static diplomatic relationships come into play.
> ...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Make sure to clearly express your feelings towards your enemy by insulting them,


 :Bave: 
 L'Empereur-Dieu-Champi aurait déclaré "je vous spore à la tentacule, bande de mollusques"

----------


## DjudjRed

"Je portais déjà des slips de couleur que tu étais encore dans les tentacules de ton père"

----------


## IriK

Ce champignon  ::XD::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

La pauvre civilisation que chaque joueur va se faire un plaisir d'atomiser.

----------


## sabrovitch

> La pauvre civilisation que chaque joueur va se faire un plaisir d'atomiser.


6/10, pas mal.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ouais, il nous prend pas pour des truffes !

----------


## Phibrizo

C'est une civilisation moisie de toute façon  :Cigare: 

Petit HS: le pied d'un champignon est en fait l'organe reproducteur de l'organisme qui réside lui-même dans le sol, vouloir absolument parler à un pied de champignon géant est plus ou moins équivalent à vouloir discuter avec... vous m'avez compris  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ce champignon


C'est clair qu'ils ont pas d'effort.

----------


## Uriak

Il y a des principes bioméchaniques qui resteront. Par exemple le magnifique pied central de ce spécimen doit être un poil handicapant. 
Par contre des organes comme les centres nerveux peuvent se retrouver un peu n'importe où selon la bestiole.

----------


## Alchimist

Il y aura d'autres espèces pour nos amis fongiques.





Dans tous les cas je ne suis pas particulièrement intéressé par le design et le lore des espèces, parce qu'il y a Endless Space pour ça.

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°19 : Diplomatie & Commerce*Salutations !

Aujourd'hui notre humble offrande couvre une partie des possibilités en terme d'Actions Diplomatiques et d'Accords Commerciaux qui peuvent se faire entre empires. Comme la plupart d'entre vous le savent, le modèle basique de diplomatie que nous utilisions dans nos jeux précédents fonctionnait plutôt bien, nous utiliserons donc quelque chose de similaire dans Stellaris. Tous les empires auront leur opinion sur chacun des empires connus, et différentes actions, événements et politiques internes, pourront affecter cette opinion. L'éthique de chaque empire jouera bien sûr un rôle important, les empires pacifiques réagiront différement à une guerre agressive qu'un empire militariste xénophobe le ferait.

Dans Stellaris, le commerce entre empires est une affaire très directe. Les joueurs peuvent créer des offres bidirectionnelles d'une certaine durée, et notre objectif est de faire en sorte que les actions diplomatiques soient disponibles comme des objets négociables. Par exemple, vous pouvez offrir à un autre empire un paiement mensuel de minerai en échange d'un accès militaire et d'une mise à jour des cartes stellaires pour une période de 5 ans, ou recevoir un rationnement vital de Garanthium en offrant un pacte de non-agression ainsi qu'une garantie d'indépendance dont les autres empires devraient ressentir la menace. Si vous voulez simplement donner un cadeau ou demander quelque chose, vous pouvez laisser l'un des côtés de l'accord commercial vide, l'IA réagira en conséquence.



Cependant, ce genre d'accords ne peuvent se faire qu'entre empires "égaux", et, comme le savent la plupart des dirigeants, il est mieux d'obtenir quelque chose sans avoir à donner quelque chose en échange. C'est là qu'entrent en jeux les relations diplomatiques plus statiques.

*Tributaire*
Un Empire Tributaire est forcé de payer un certain niveau de ses revenus à son Suzerain chaque mois, et est le plus souvent établit à l'issue d'une guerre. Le suzerain ne le défendra pas automatiquement dans une guerre, ainsi l'Empire Tributaire se retrouve dans une situation assez délicate jusqu'à qu'il retrouve sa puissance militaire et soit en mesure soit de demander la fin de sa servitude, soit de déclarer une guerre d'indépendance.

*Protectorat*
Un Protectorat est un sujet protégé par un empire technologiquement plus avancé. Le Protectorat obtient un bonus majeur en recherche dans toute celles que son suzerain a déjà accomplis, et est automatiquement convertie en Vassal après avoir suffisamment progressé technologiquement. Toute espèce pré-spatiale ayant reçu une révélation technologique par une puissance spatiale leur donnant la possibilité de voyager dans l'espace, deviendra automatiquement son Protectorat. Le Suzerain gagne quant à lui de l'influence politique chaque mois, ainsi que l'éternelle gratitude d'un nouveau membre de la communauté galactique ayant vu ses yeux ouverts.

*Vassal*
Un Vassal est l'un des sujets d'un Empire les plus soumis. Ils rejoindront automatiquement leur Suzerain dans une guerre, agressive ou défensive, ils n'ont aucune autonomie sur les questions de politiques étrangères et de relations diplomatiques. Un vassal coure aussi le risque de se voir annexer via la voie diplomatique par son Suzerain.

*Action des Sujets*
Tous les types de sujets ont un _Désir de Liberté_ exprimant le niveau de satisfaction qu'ils ont à vivre sous la loi de leur Suzerain. Si le désir de liberté d'un sujet atteint un niveau très élevé, il y'a un risque qu'il déclare une guerre d'indépendance, attendant le moindre signe de faiblesse pour profiter d'une telle opportunité (une guerre coûteuse, une grande rébellion une crise galactique ect...). Le Désir de Liberté est un composé de différents paramètres, mais les principaux sont l'opinion du Suzerain, la force militaire totale de tous les sujets du Suzerain, ainsi que selon que le sujet trouve un soutien à sa cause ou non.
Comme vous vous y attendez depuis nos autres jeux, vous avez la possibilité de soutenir l'indépendance du vassal d'un autre Empire. Ce faisant, le Désir de Liberté du vassal augmentera de manière significative (en supposant que le souteneur ait une flotte pouvant rivaliser avec son Suzerain) et pourrait causer leur rébéllion. Si cela arrive, l'empire souteneur entrera automatiquement dans la guerre d'indépendance aux côtés du vassal. Vous êtes aussi capable de garantir l'indépendance d'un petit empire, et vous faisant entrer automatiquement en guerre contre tous ceux qui l'attaqueraient.



Nous avons aussi ajouté une autre action diplomatique vitale afin d'assurer de façon réaliste la complexité des interactions diplomatiques entre nations avancées : l'insulte. Faites en sorte de déclarer clairement votre sentiment envers votre ennemi en l'insultant, dégradant instantanément et fortement les relations entre vos Empires.

C'est tout pour cette semaine. Le prochain carnet sera écrit par Doomdark et portera sur la Guerre et la Paix. Source


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Jormungandur
Traducteur : Limse
Correcteur : Silaith

----------


## Pymous

Dommage effectivement que le design des créatures ne soient pas très bon. Rien de très "épic" qui donne envie de les incarner ou de les rencontrer. Ca fait très générique et pas très convaincant. Mais ça reste du détail et les modders pourront s'en donner à coeur joie!
Vivement! J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner!  ::):

----------


## LePoulpe

Artistiquement, c'est clair que ça laisse à désirer.  ::P:

----------


## Uriak

Je pense surtout que la mise en scène des bestioles est très neutre (ce côté ONU spatiale) Endless Space offrait des portrait plus vivants. Par contre hormis les vaisseaux pour le reste c'était très semblable (développement surtout)

Mine de rien c'est quand même important pour que le reste (évènements, méchanismes d'évolutions des factions) ait un sens narratif est pas juste en terme de règles.

----------


## Oor-tael

Je vous trouve bien exigeants! Oui les races ne semblent pas briller par leur originalité... Mais je trouve le résultat tout à fait convenable. D'autant qu'il faut prévoir pour chaque race plusieurs déclinaisons du modèle pour les scientifiques/administrateurs/généraux, etc... (Si j'ai bien compris) du coup pas facile d'envisager des trucs complètement loufoques, genre Ascendancy il y a 20 ans.
Et puis merde, ce sont des scandinaves, soyez indulgents avec leur conformisme  ::P:

----------


## Jarec

Je préfère largement la DA de stellaris a celle d'Endless space personnellement, peut être moins original mais plus beau.

----------


## Aramchek

Dev Diary 20: Guerre et Paix 




> Hello everyone!
> 
> For today’s dev diary, I thought I’d talk about a crucial part of Stellaris; waging wars and making peace, because as you know, not all ETs are nice... The system is different from most strategy games out there, but should be familiar to anyone who has played a Paradox Development Studio title. In fact, it is probably most reminiscent of how these things work in the Europa Universalis games.
> 
> Let’s start at the beginning. When you declare war in Stellaris, you have to state what your aims are; what the war is actually about. You simply choose from a list of possible goals, where each one is listed with a certain cost. The total cost of your picked goals cannot exceed 100. If you have a good reason to take something, the cost will be reduced. This might be the case if, for example, members of your founding species happen to live on a planet, or if it has previously been a part of your empire.
> 
> If you are a member of an alliance, the other members will need approve your list of selected goals before you can actually start the war. This is of course more likely if you are not too greedy and want to take everything yourself. That is, you will probably want to assign some goals to other alliance members to get them to approve the war.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°20 : Guerre & Paix* Bonjour tout le monde !

Pour le carnet de développement d'aujourd'hui, je pensais vous parler d'un aspect crucial de Stellaris : déclarer la guerre, et faire la paix, car comme vous le savez, les Extra-Terrestres ne sont pas toujours pacifistes… Le système de Stellaris est différent de la plupart des jeux de stratégie actuels, mais il devrait être familier à tous ceux qui ont joué à un jeu de Paradox Development Studio. En fait, il devrait vous rappeler fortement la façon dont les choses fonctionnent dans les Europa Universalis.

Commençons par le début. Quand vous déclarez la guerre dans Stellaris, vous devez énoncer vos objectifs ; ce pourquoi il y a la guerre. Vous choisissez tout simplement parmi une liste d'objectifs possibles, et à chacun de ces objectifs correspond un coût. Le coût total des objectifs que vous avez choisis ne peut excéder 100. Si vous avez une bonne raison de prendre quelque chose en particulier, le coût sera réduit. Cela peut être le cas, par exemple, si des membres de votre espèce fondatrice se trouvent habiter l'une des planètes de votre adversaire, ou bien si une planète faisait auparavant partie de votre empire.

Si vous êtes membre d'une alliance, les autres membres devront approuver la liste des objectifs choisis avant que vous ne puissiez déclarer la guerre. Cela sera bien entendu plus facile si vous n'êtes pas trop gourmand, ni trop égoïste. C'est-à-dire que vous serez probablement avisé de choisir des objectifs qui sont à l'avantage des autres membres de l'alliance, afin de leur faire approuver la guerre. 

  
Quand une guerre a été déclarée, les défenseurs peuvent ajouter des objectifs de guerre de la même manière, mais ils disposent d'un atout important ; ils disposent d'une période d'une année pour ce faire, et peuvent ainsi choisir leurs cibles ont fonction du déroulement de la guerre.

Vous devez l'emporter au score de guerre pour gagner, comme dans nos autres jeux (de -100 à 100). A n'importe quel moment, vous pouvez négocier une paix en choisissant différents objectifs dans votre propre liste ou dans celle des ennemis, de manière très semblable à ce qu'il y a dans Europa Universalis (sauf que vous ne pouvez pas choisir des objectifs qui n'étaient pas énoncés dans la déclaration de guerre).

Bien entendu, la guerre n'est pas seulement déclarée pour conquérir des territoires. Parmi les autres objectifs valables, il y a par exemple la vassalisation, ou bien la sécurisation de certains traités. Parfois, vous pourriez ne guère vous soucier des objectifs énoncés, et vous contenter de détruire les spatioports et les stations de l'ennemi...



Comme dans la plupart de nos jeux, l'occupation d'une planète avec vos armées ne signifie pas qu'elle devient immédiatement vôtre, évidemment : vous devez la mentionner dans vos exigences de paix. Il y a cependant une exception notable à cette règle : ce que l'on appelle les « guerres de premier contact ». Avant d'avoir établi des communications avec une autre civilisation, il est possible de les attaquer directement et même de prendre l'une de leurs planète (mais une fois que vous prenez une planète, les communications sont immédiatement établies). Bien sûr, une telle hostilité immédiate ne sera jamais oubliée, et vos relations en pâtiront pour tout le reste de la partie… Il y a d'autres exceptions à la façon dont les guerres se déroulent, en relation avec différents types spéciaux de civilisations, mais cela devra attendre un autre carnet de développement.

C'est tout pour cette semaine, restez avec nous la semaine prochaine pour les « Secteurs Administratifs » ! Source 


Spoiler Alert! 



*Crédit*
Auteur : Doomdark
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Tchou tchou !  :Bave:

----------


## Snakeshit

> [...]Cela peut être le cas, par exemple, si des membres de votre espèce fondatrice se trouvent habiter l'une des planètes de votre adversaire[...]

----------


## Esprit

Bon, ils le sortent quand ? L'Empire Infini Rakata attends que ça : Des guerres de premier contact.  :Bave:

----------


## LePoulpe

> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7...5cyqo1_500.gif


 ::huh:: 

Un petit nouveau qui trad, il y a un problème si ce n'est la "lourdeur" de la phrase ?

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Je pense que Snakeshit était heureux de cette nouvelle et qu'il ne critiquait pas le style ampoulé du petit nouveau !  :;):   ::lol::  Faut pas voir le mâle partout !

Référence aussi à la politique "diplomatique" de Poutine.

----------


## LePoulpe

Je m'informe pour éviter la méprise justement et comprendre le sens de cette image. (Rien de méchant  ::P: )

Et les critiques sont toujours bonnes à prendre et à remonter auprès de nos jeunes étudiants traducteurs qui ont souvent bien plus de difficultés en français qu'en anglois. (Ce qui est mon cas également  ::ninja:: )

----------


## burton

Il n'était pas sensé sortir le 16/02 ?
Aujourd'hui Steam n'indique plus de date de sorti mais un beau "coming soon"

----------


## Darkath

> Il n'était pas sensé sortir le 16/02 ?
> Aujourd'hui Steam n'indique plus de date de sorti mais un beau "coming soon"


Non, c'est steam qui avait affiche ca pendant quelques heures mais ca n'avait aucun lien avec la realite

----------


## Cheshire

> Référence aussi à la politique "diplomatique" de Poutine.


 C'est aussi comme ça que je l'ai compris (et c'est plutôt drôle  ::P:  )

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je pense que Snakeshit était heureux de cette nouvelle et qu'il ne critiquait pas le style ampoulé du petit nouveau !   Faut pas voir le mâle partout !
> 
> Référence aussi à la politique "diplomatique" de Poutine.


C'était une référence à la politique "diplomatique" de Poutine en effet. J'ai eu la flemme de citer le DD original du coup j'en ai profité quand je l'ai vu ici. Après, le mâle est toujours mal placé dans ces cas la  ::ninja:: .




> C'est aussi comme ça que je l'ai compris (et c'est plutôt drôle  )


J'aurai dû chercher plus longtemps pour une image avec un Poutine souriant et un petit texte du style "Putin approves", ça aurait évité la confusion.




> Un petit nouveau qui trad, il y a un problème si ce n'est la "lourdeur" de la phrase ?


Comme dit auparavant, c'était en rien une critique  :;): .

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'aurai dû chercher plus longtemps pour une image avec un Poutine souriant et un petit texte du style "Putin approves", ça aurait évité la confusion.


ou bien:

 ::ninja::

----------


## LePoulpe

Merci pour l'explication Snakeshit et désolé pour la méprise.  ::P:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Merci pour l'explication Snakeshit et désolé pour la méprise.


Pas de soucis, la Culture est compréhensive.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aramchek

21 éme Dev Diary Pas d'empire sans une bonne administration.  ::ninja::  




> Hi again folks!
> 
> Today I am going to talk about one of the great pitfalls of strategy game design; dull micromanagement. That is, features which require too much player attention. The trick, of course, is determining how much is “too much”, but it’s useful to consider how central the feature is to the core gameplay, how well it scales between small and large states, and how repetitive it gets with time.
> 
> In Stellaris, one feature which risked causing bad micromanagement was the planetary tile system; assigning Pops to tiles and deciding which buildings should go where. It is a fairly central feature and it is fun to use… but if you had to worry about 20, 50 or more planets, it would scale poorly. The obvious solution to this type of scaling issue is automation; you can let the AI handle it for you. This is indeed what we did in Stellaris, but not in a “traditional” fashion... Instead, we opted for something a little bit more akin to the vassals in Crusader Kings through something we call Administrative Sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> A Sector is an administrative region under the control of a Sector Governor. You can control a few planets directly (your “core worlds”), but once you go past the limit, you will start suffering penalties to your Influence as well as Empire-wide income. The exact limit for how many planets you can control directly depends on various factors, like your government type and technologies, but, as with the “Demesne Limit” in Crusader Kings II, it will never be a huge number. At this point, it is best to start dividing your territory into Sectors. You can decide the Sector capital and which planets should belong to it (but they must all be connected to the capital, i.e. form one cohesive sub-region.) You are also allowed to name your Sectors, for fun.
> ...

----------


## Edeal

Je veux ce jeu  ::wub:: 

Bon la bonne nouvelle c'est que quand il sortira j'en serais probablement à ma 23 eme campagne inachevée sur XCOM  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tenebris

C'est cool leur système de secteurs ça devrait bien aller le endgame. Enfin un 4x qui tiendrait en homogénéité sur toute la durée d'une partie ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Thus, when Factions form, they will often tend to have their main seat of power in a specific Sector. And Factions can demand autonomy and achieve independence. However, this is something that warrants its own dev diary...


  :Bave: 

Ca pose la question de comment sont géré les planètes conquises sur d'autres espèces.
Par exemple comment vont être géré les sacs à viande fraichement absorbé dans un empire de champignon si on ne veut ni les mettre en esclavage, ni les génocider.

----------


## Nuka

> Ca pose la question de comment sont géré les planètes conquises sur d'autres espèces.
> Par exemple comment vont être géré les sacs à viande fraichement absorbé dans un empire de champignon si on ne veut ni les mettre en esclavage, ni les génocider.


En hôtes pour les fungus? Un peu à la manière de The last Of us ?

----------


## Alchimist

Encore mieux, en encourageant la fongusphilie  :Bave:

----------


## 60691

En terreau ?

----------


## Catel

:Bave:

----------


## lstaff

Y'a des images étranges sur ce topic ...  ::(:

----------


## Tenebris

Je suis choqué par le théâtre des atrocités de cette assiette, ce topic devient une moche room !  ::P:  *disparait*

----------


## Cheshire

> Je suis choqué par le théâtre des atrocités de cette assiette, ce topic devient une moche room !  *disparait*


 Chapeau le champion  :Indeed:

----------


## Anonyme899

> http://sf1.viepratique.fr/wp-content...hampignons.jpg


:champinuke:

----------


## Aramchek



----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°21 : Les Secteurs Administratifs* Bonjour à tous !

Aujourd'hui, je vais vous parler de l'un des plus grands écueils en matière de design dans les jeux de stratégie : une micro-gestion sans intérêt. C'est-à-dire, des éléments de jeu qui retiennent trop l'attention du joueur. Le truc, bien sûr, c'est de déterminer ce que veut dire « trop », mais il est toujours utile de se demander quelle est la place de chacun des éléments de jeu au sein du gameplay général, si on peut facilement changer d'échelle, et à quel point ils deviennent répétitifs avec le temps.

Dans *Stellaris*, l'un des éléments de gameplay qui risque d'être la cause d'une mauvaise microgestion est le système des emplacements planétaires. On assigne des Pops aux différents emplacements et on décide quels bâtiments construire à quels emplacements. C'est une fonctionnalité centrale, et amusante à utiliser… mais si on doit le faire pour 20, 50 ou davantage de planètes, ça ne tient pas la longueur. La solution évidente à ce type de problème d'accumulation est d'automatiser*; vous pouvez laisser l'IA s'en charger pour vous. C'est en effet pour cette solution que nous avons opté dans _Stellaris_, mais pas d'une manière « traditionnelle »… Au lieu de cela, nous avons fait quelque chose d'un peu plus similaire aux vassaux de _Crusader Kings 2_, avec ce que nous appelons les Secteurs Administratifs.  



Un secteur est une région administrative sous le contrôle d'un Gouverneur de Secteur. Vous ne pouvez contrôler directement qu'un petit nombre de planètes (votre « région centrale »), et une fois que vous dépassez cette limite, vous commencerez à subir des malus sur votre Influence et sur les revenus de votre Empire. La limite exacte du nombre de planètes que vous pouvez contrôler dépend de plusieurs facteurs, comme votre type de gouvernement et vos technologies, mais, tout comme la « Limite Domaniale » de _Crusader Kings 2_, ce ne sera jamais un très gros chiffre. Il est alors plus intéressant de diviser votre territoire en secteurs. Vous pouvez désigner la capitale de secteur et les planètes qui en font partie (mais elles doivent toutes être connectées à la capitale, c'est-à-dire former une sous-région cohérente). Vous pouvez aussi vous amuser à nommer les différents secteurs.

Contrairement aux Vassaux, les secteurs restent partie intégrante de votre Empire, mais se chargent à votre place du développement des planètes et de la construction des stations minières à l'intérieur de la région qui leur est allouée. Vous pouvez leur attribuer un focus (Industrie, Recherche, etc), leur fournir uen aide de Minéraux ou de Crédits d'Energie, et décider de les taxer pour des Minéraux ou des Crédits d'Energie. Les secteurs ne possèdent pas de flottes militaires propres, et ne font pas de la science de leur côté (ils ont accès aux mêmes technologies que vous, et leur production de recherche vous est directement transmise). 



Tandis que les secteurs et les Gouverneurs de secteurs ne peuvent exiger plus d'autonomie, ou se révolter (ce sont des choses que nous adorerions explorer dans une extension), leur population tendra avec le temps à diverger idéologiquement par rapport au régime, et se créeront une identité propre. Des Pops aux aspirations similaires auront tendance les rejoindre dans ce secteur si cela leur est permis. De la même manière, des aliens de la même espèce tendront aussi à se regrouper dans les mêmes secteurs. Ainsi, quand des Factions se forment, le siège de leur pouvoir sera souvent dans un secteur spécifique. Et les factions, *elles*, ont la capacité d'exiger plus autonomie voire leur indépendance. Cependant, c'est une chose qui justifie son propre carnet de développement...

Voilà tout pour cette fois. La semaine prochaine, Henrik Fåhraeus prévoie de vous parler des Alliances et des Fédérations ! _Source_ 


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Doomdark
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Snakeshit

Comment éviter d'avoir à microgérer tout un empire tout en permettant des troubles politiques de manière assez simple.  :Bave:

----------


## Kesitem

:Bave: 

(Et merci pour les trad!)

----------


## Seymos

Cette feature a l'air salement attractive :need:

----------


## LePoulpe

> (Et merci pour les trad!)


Je pensais l'avoir mise en ligne plus tôt, mais non.  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ations.909915/

DD sur les système d'alliances et de Fédération.

----------


## Aramchek

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ations.909915/
> 
> DD sur les système d'alliances et de Fédération.


Par contre quote ici pour les gens qui foutent rien au travail et dont les proxy bloquent l'url de paradox.  ::ninja:: 




> Greetings fellow gamers!
> 
> The topic for today is “Alliances and Federations”. Now, we have modelled alliances quite differently in most of our games. In Crusader Kings II, for example, alliances are bilateral, and allies are (since the last patch) automatically dragged into wars with no option of opting out and breaking the alliance. In Europa Universalis IV, alliances are also bilateral, but you can decline a “Call to Arms” at the cost of Prestige. In Stellaris, alliances are multilateral (they can have any number of members, not just two), and are thus more like NATO and less like the complex web of mutual agreements that existed at the outbreak of the Great War. This means that members of an alliance need a greater say in matters that concern the entire alliance, notable declarations of war (and some things are simply not allowed if you are an alliance member, such as guarantees of independence.)
> 
> If I am a member of an alliance in Stellaris and I want to declare a war, all the other members of the alliance need to approve. This ties back to what I talked about in the dev diary two weeks ago; if the goals I declare with the war are only beneficial to myself, my allies are of course less likely to approve. Therefore, I will likely have to dicker with the war goals in order to satisfy all of my allies (depending on their opinions and strategic concerns, naturally.) Of course, members can always just leave an alliance (while at peace) if it won’t permit them to achieve their goals.
> 
> 
> 
> If an alliance works well, however, the members can instead choose to deepen their cooperation and form a Federation. There are pros and cons to this choice. Alliances can be paralyzed by vetoes from the member states, but a Federation is governed by a single President who has the power to act with impunity. On the other hand, the presidency rotates between the member states, so for long periods members will have little control over their foreign policy. Federation members also share victory, which might be a problem for certain types of players…
> ...

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°22 : Alliances & Fédérations* Salutations amis joueurs !

Le sujet d'aujourd'hui est "Alliances et Fédérations". Jusqu'à ce jour, nous avons modélisé les alliances de manières différentes dans nos jeux. Dans _Crusader Kings II_, par exemple, les alliances sont bilatérales, et les alliés sont (depuis le dernier patch) automatiquement appelés dans les guerres sans possibilité de se résigner et de rompre l'alliance. Dans _Europa Universalis IV_, les alliances sont aussi bilatérales, vous vous pouvez décliner un "appel aux armes" contre un coût en Prestige. Dans _Stellaris_, les alliances sont multilatérales (elles peuvent compter un nombre quelconque de membres, pas seulement deux) et sont donc plus semblables à l'OTAN et moins aux complexes toiles d'accords mutuels qui existaient au début de la Grande Guerre. Cela signifie que les membres d'une alliance ont d'avantage à dire en ce qui concerne l'alliance toute entière, en particulier les déclarations de guerre (et certaines choses ne sont tout simplement pas possibles si vous êtes membres d'une même alliance, comme les déclarations d'indépendance).

Si je suis membre d'une alliance dans _Stellaris_ et que je souhaite déclarer une guerre, tous les autres membres de l'alliance doivent donner leur accord. Cela est lié à ce dont je parlais dans le carnet de développement d'il y a deux semaines ; si les objectifs que je déclare dans une guerre sont à mon seul bénéfice, mes alliés sont bien sûr moins susceptibles d'approuver. Ainsi, il y a des chances pour que je bidouille les objectifs de guerre pour satisfaire mes alliés (en fonction de leurs opinions et des enjeux stratégiques, bien sûr). Naturellement, les membres peuvent toujours quitter une alliance (pendant la paix) si elle ne leur permet pas d'atteindre leurs objectifs.



Si une alliance fonctionne bien, cependant, ses membres peuvent à la place choisir d'approfondir leur coopération et former une Fédération. Ce choix à des pour et des contre. Les alliances peuvent être paralysées par des veto des états-membres, mais une Fédération est gouvernée par un seul Président qui a le pouvoir d'agir en toute impunité. D'un autre côté, la présidence passe d'un état-membre à l'autre, donc pour de longues périodes les membres auront peu de contrôle sur leur politique étrangère. Les membres d'une même Fédération partage aussi la victoire, ce qui peut être un problème pour certains types de joueurs...

Une autre fonctionnalité intéressante des Fédérations est qu'elles bénéficient d'une force spatiale commune en addition aux armées individuelles des empires membres. Le président de la Fédération peut concevoir des modèles de vaisseaux en utilisant toutes les meilleures technologies des empires membres. le président contrôle aussi ces flottes. Par principe, différents empires de puissance équivalent peuvent envisager de créer une Fédération, surtout s'ils font face à des voisins agressifs et notoirement plus puissants, mais ce n'est probablement pas une bonne idée pour les empires qui sont déjà dominants individuellement. Bien sûr, il y a aussi une part de roleplay (_jeu de rôle_ ndt) dans ce choix...   

C'est tout pour maintenant. Le sujet de la semaine prochaine est le Multijoueur ! Source


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Doomdark
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Aramchek

Le gameplay Fédération me semble plutôt léger, c'est service minimum de ce point de vue là, un peu déçu pour le coup.  ::|: 

Bon même si j'imagine que le système sera complexifié avec les patchs et DLC à venir qui ne manqueront pas avec Paradox.  ::P:

----------


## Nuka

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est le service minimum. L'existence d'une flotte propre au président est un gros chamboulement de gameplay à mon avis. Et comme tu dis, le reste viendra après  :;):

----------


## Aramchek

> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est le service minimum. L'existence d'une flotte propre au président est un gros chamboulement de gameplay à mon avis. Et comme tu dis, le reste viendra après


C'est léger, tu ne peux pas influencer sur la politique interne des membres, c'est une présidence tournante et tu ne peux rien faire pour modifier cela.  ::siffle::

----------


## Darkath

Oui enfin bon faut qu'ils le sortent aussi leur jeu un jour  ::P:

----------


## Aramchek

> Oui enfin bon faut qu'ils le sortent aussi leur jeu un jour


C'est sûr je me suis amusé comme un dingue sur le version de base de CK2 avant qu'ils lancent leur premier DLC.  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

CK2 en 1.0, c'était quand même bien merdique quand tu vois les évolutions faites depuis tout ce temps.

Ce qui est moins choquant sur EU IV par exemple et le sera certainement moins également sur HOI IV.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le gameplay Fédération me semble plutôt léger, c'est service minimum de ce point de vue là, un peu déçu pour le coup. 
> 
> Bon même si j'imagine que le système sera complexifié avec les patchs et DLC à venir qui ne manqueront pas avec Paradox.


C'est plutot pas mal pour un 4X. En général t'as pas l'option fédération.

----------


## Tenebris

J'imagine que si on a déjà un gros empire, ça vaut pas le coup, mais si on est petit parmi les grands, la fédération peut-être un bon moyen de se planquer et s'étendre en étant protégé quand on a trop titillé un trop gros poisson.

----------


## LeLiquid

Et comme dit dans le DD, c'est surtout intéressant au niveau roleplay, faire partie d'une fédération galactique, c'est classe quand même  ::P:

----------


## Alchimist

Il y a actuellement un AMA sur reddit avec des devs de Paradox, parmi les questions posées :




> What will be released first, Stellaris or HOIV?





> Stellaris reached beta before HoI4. No official dates announced yet though.

----------


## Nuka

> C'est léger, tu ne peux pas influencer sur la politique interne des membres, c'est une présidence tournante et tu ne peux rien faire pour modifier cela.


Ils vont sortir ensuite un "conclave" pour Stellaris  ::P:  genre Federal internal politics  :;): 

Mais on verra. Au début ce sera léger mais ca reste une mécanique middle/late game.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Ils vont sortir ensuite un "conclave" pour Stellaris  genre Federal internal politics


Je vais vraiment finir par en mettre partout avec ce jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Phibrizo

Le fait que la flotte du président puisse être formée avec les meilleurs technologies des empires me semble un élément de gameplay très intéressant! Ce sera difficile pour une alliance "simple" de taille équivalente de rivaliser sur le plan purement militaire, les alliances auront probablement tendance à évoluer naturellement vers les fénérations  ::wub::

----------


## Alchimist

Je veux voir quelque chose dans la veine des lois de succession de Crusader Kings, un membre sous mandat présidentiel peut choisir de changer la législation quant à la nomination au poste de président, derrière le changement doit être adopté par au moins les deux tiers des membres, et chaque modèles pourraient posséder des variantes. 
Ainsi on pourrait voir un modèle de rotation, avec des variantes quant à la durée des mandats, un modèle d’élection, avec des variantes quant aux modes de suffrage, comme un suffrage capacitaire qui se base sur la force armée ou technologique afin que les membres les plus puissants puissent assurer leurs intérêts au sein de la fédération, ou encore un modèle de conseil, avec des variantes sur le mode d’attribution des sièges, même si dans les faits un conseil ressemble plus à une alliance dans laquelle les membres n’ayant pas de siège n’ont pas leurs mots à dire. 
Il y a pas mal d’éléments à explorer en ce qui concerne la structure des fédérations. 

En parlant de législation, je me demande si le président pourra passer des lois pour augmenter les taxations sur les membres, après tout il lui faudra bien de l’argent pour financer l’armée de la fédération, réquisitionner des vaisseaux auprès des membres, voir même passer des lois pour interdire certaines recherches scientifiques, par exemple je vois bien une loi interdisant les recherches d'exploration inter-dimensionnelle pour éviter toute catastrophe technologique, ça pourrait même servir de casus belli auprès des nations en dehors de la fédération.

----------


## Nuka

> Je veux voir quelque chose dans la veine des lois de succession de Crusader Kings, un membre sous mandat présidentiel peut choisir de changer la législation quant à la nomination au poste de président, derrière le changement doit être adopté par au moins les deux tiers des membres, et chaque modèles pourraient posséder des variantes. 
> Ainsi on pourrait voir un modèle de rotation, avec des variantes quant à la durée des mandats, un modèle d’élection, avec des variantes quant aux modes de suffrage, comme un suffrage capacitaire qui se base sur la force armée ou technologique afin que les membres les plus puissants puissent assurer leurs intérêts au sein de la fédération, ou encore un modèle de conseil, avec des variantes sur le mode d’attribution des sièges, même si dans les faits un conseil ressemble plus à une alliance dans laquelle les membres n’ayant pas de siège n’ont pas leurs mots à dire. 
> Il y a pas mal d’éléments à explorer en ce qui concerne la structure des fédérations. 
> 
> En parlant de législation, je me demande si le président pourra passer des lois pour augmenter les taxations sur les membres, après tout il lui faudra bien de l’argent pour financer l’armée de la fédération, réquisitionner des vaisseaux auprès des membres, voir même passer des lois pour interdire certaines recherches scientifiques, par exemple je vois bien une loi interdisant les recherches d'exploration inter-dimensionnelle pour éviter toute catastrophe technologique, ça pourrait même servir de casus belli auprès des nations en dehors de la fédération.


European Union IV  ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Vaches/Baleines de l'espace confirmées :






> Space Cows are neutral wandering space creatures that feed off gas giants. They weren't actually 'attacking', but it seems every space cow in the galaxy decided to wander to my home system resulting in it being choke-full of interstellar bovines.
> 
> This is something that happened within a few years of my current handsoff game, that doesn't mean my handsoff games stop in the early game. My primary focus is the mid and late game.


Ce qui prouve qu'il y'a des trucs a la fois classique dans la SF mais plus originaux que les champi anthropormorphiques. J'imagine qu'ils ont plus de libertés avec ce genre de factions non jouables.

----------


## Asimof

Ottomans/Byzantins de l'espace "confirmés" :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Vaches/Baleines de l'espace confirmées :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cb65iiOW8AITMvg.png
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui prouve qu'il y'a des trucs a la fois classique dans la SF mais plus originaux que les champi anthropormorphiques. J'imagine qu'ils ont plus de libertés avec ce genre de factions non jouables.


Tiens ils ont mis Wiz sur Stellaris ?

Cool  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

> Tiens ils ont mis Wiz sur Stellaris ?
> 
> Cool


Malheureusement il a évité HOI4  ::cry::

----------


## Nelfe

> Malheureusement il a évité HOI4


Il me semble qu'il a bossé dessus un peu avant de repartir sur Stellaris.

----------


## Edeal

> Il y a actuellement un AMA sur reddit avec des devs de Paradox, parmi les questions posées :


Woupitain c'est excellent pour ceux qui attendent Stellaris davantage !

----------


## Aramchek

> *Heureusement* il a évité HOI4


Fixed !  ::siffle::

----------


## Nelfe

Intéressant cet AMA, il laisse penser qu'un Vicky 3 est dans les cartons et ils aimeraient refaire un jeu sur la Rome antique.

----------


## Turgon

Surtout, ils annoncent qu'ils streameront peut-être Stellaris après la GDC. Donc pas de sortie avant avril/mai.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Intéressant cet AMA, il laisse penser qu'un Vicky 3 est dans les cartons et ils aimeraient refaire un jeu sur la Rome antique.


Ouep, un moment y a un développeur qui balance qu'il aimerait faire un jeu sur l'âge de bronze mais qu'il est le seul dans le studio à le vouloir  :^_^:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

A mon avis, ils vont mettre les bouchées doubles sur Stellaris, puis se concentrer sur HoI IV.

----------


## Jarec

> Surtout, ils annoncent qu'ils streameront peut-être Stellaris après la GDC. Donc pas de sortie avant avril/mai.


En même temps ça me paraissait short avril/mai comme date de sortie. Je pencherais plus vers juin/juillet.
Voir la rentrée.

Du coup, HOIV en 2017  ::trollface::

----------


## Nuka

> En même temps ça me paraissait short avril/mai comme date de sortie. Je pencherais plus vers juin/juillet.
> Voir la rentrée.
> 
> Du coup, HOIV en 2017


HOIV Forever ?  ::ninja::  ?  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Mai pour HOI4, Aout pour Stellaris  ::ninja:: 

Les 2 jeux sont quasiment fini et sont développé en parallèle. Il n'y a guere qu'a finir l'IA, corriger les bugs et passer un coup de polish pour les sortir.

----------


## Aramchek

Je pense septembre/Novembre pour Stellaris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aramchek

Pour ceux que ça intéresse Dev Diary #23 sur le multijoueurs

----------


## Longwelwind

Des parties en anonyme !
Comme ça on pourra backstabber des canards sans même laisser la possibilité au trahis de trashtalk sur le forum de CPC !  ::ninja::

----------


## Oor-tael

Très déçu par ce DD qui est bien maigre et n'apporte aucune info fraîche ou intéressante... Alors que l'aspect multijoueurs est fondamental !  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

Je vois pas trop ce qu'ils auraient de plus a dire, le multi c'est la même chose que le solo mais tu met des humains a la place des IA.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Je vois pas trop ce qu'ils auraient de plus a dire, le multi c'est la même chose que le solo mais tu met des humains a la place des IA.


Eh bien par exemple, approfondir ce qu'ils ont évoqué, comme l'impact des décisions du joueur sur les autres joueurs et/ou les factions IA. Dans quelle mesure le joueur peut-il prendre des décisions "choquantes" vis-à-vis de autres joueurs, quelles pénalités, etc... Cet aspect a été un peu survolé.
Ou la gestion des combats spatiaux en multi : à 10 ou 20 joueurs, quel impact d'une bataille et/ou du visionnage d'un déroulement de bataille sur le temps qui s'écoule ? 
Ou encore, quelle durée moyenne d'une partie à X joueurs sur une galaxie de taille S/M/L, etc... ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Eh bien par exemple, approfondir ce qu'ils ont évoqué, comme l'impact des décisions du joueur sur les autres joueurs et/ou les factions IA. Dans quelle mesure le joueur peut-il prendre des décisions "choquantes" vis-à-vis de autres joueurs, quelles pénalités, etc... Cet aspect a été un peu survolé.
> Ou la gestion des combats spatiaux en multi : à 10 ou 20 joueurs, quel impact d'une bataille et/ou du visionnage d'un déroulement de bataille sur le temps qui s'écoule ? 
> Ou encore, quelle durée moyenne d'une partie à X joueurs sur une galaxie de taille S/M/L, etc... ?


Un tour de 32 joueurs... A une minute par joueur ca fait 32 minutes...

----------


## Darkath

> Un tour de 32 joueurs... A une minute par joueur ca fait 32 minutes... 
> 
> http://brightcove.vo.llnwd.net/e1/pd...bId=4221396001


Le jeu est en temps réel donc non.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le jeu est en temps réel donc non.


Je tends des pièges.

----------


## Aramchek

> Je tends des pièges.


Eh ben voilà tu t'es fait bannir, il faut pas raconter n'importe quoi sur les jeux Paradox...  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

> Je tends des pièges.





> Eh ben voilà tu t'es fait bannir, il faut pas raconter n'importe quoi sur les jeux Paradox...


Violent  ::O: .

----------


## Darkath

Tu vas commenter sur tous les topic sur lesquel il a posté aujourd'hui ?  ::P:

----------


## Seymos

> Tu vas commenter sur tous les topic sur lesquel il a posté aujourd'hui ?


Pas sur celui du bistrot  ::trollface::

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°23 : Le mode multijoueur* Bonnes nouvelles, tout le monde !

Le carnet de développement d'aujourd'hui portera sur le mode multijoueur et ce qui le rend aussi bon dans _Stellaris_.

Commençons par les bases. Les joueurs peuvent héberger des parties comptant 32 empires créés par des joueurs, et, de manière facultative, des empires IA générés aléatoirement. Si quelqu'un veut rejoindre une campagne en cours, il peut la rejoindre en jouant un empire déjà existant. Cela permet aux joueurs de faire des pauses pendant une campagne en multijoueur en laissant les rênes à l'IA. L'hébergeur peut aussi choisir de créer une partie à partir d'une sauvegarde, permettant aux joueurs de jouer de grandes campagnes s'étalant sur plusieurs semaines.



L'un de nos problèmes traditionnels avec le multijoueur est la désynchronisation des clients de jeu, qui est généralement résolue par un ré-hébergement de la partie, mais cela peut être très ennuyant quand on joue avec 20+ personnes, alors nous avons décidé de considérer bien plus sérieusement ce problème dans le développement de _Stellaris_. Grâce à des tests et des réparations systématiques des désynchronisations, nous avons réussi à faire de l'expérience multijoueur de _Stellaris_ la plus stable que nous connaissions, permettant de jouer avec 32 joueurs, et probablement plus, dans une même partie. Nous testions la stabilité du mode multijoueur avec nos bêtas et les développeurs sur le projet, et on s'amuse beaucoup.



Nous avons conçu _Stellaris_ avec un certains nombres de choses qui affectent l'expérience multijoueur et dont nous souhaitons vous parler.

L'une de ces choses est que les empires ont des valeurs de relation avec les autres empires, mais que cette valeur n'est pas décisive pour ce qui est des décisions qu'un joueur peut prendre au sujet des autres empires, mais seulement pour les réponses des pays contrôlés par l'IA à vos requêtes, vos exigences et vos offres.

Une autre de ces choses est que _Stellaris_ comporte ce que nos autres jeux de grande stratégie n'ont pas, c'est-à-dire des départs symétriques et aléatoires, ce qui signifie qu'en multijoueur tout le monde commence plus ou moins à égalité. Cela rend le jeu, d'après notre expérience, plus compétitif et bien plus amusant. Serez-vous capable de réclamer la main-mise sur ce système riche en ressources avant votre voisin ? Ou bien devrez-vous former une alliance afin de stopper l'expansion de ce même voisin dans votre direction ?

Une autre encore, qui affecte l'expérience multijoueur assez tôt dans le jeu, est que les joueurs sont anonymes jusqu'à ce que vous ayez établi les communications avec leurs empires, ce qui vous empêche de savoir si les premiers aliens que vous rencontrerez seront vos meilleurs amis ou vous pires ennemis.

La semaine prochaine nous parlerons de l'IA. Source


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Alexivan
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Aramchek

> Tu vas commenter sur tous les topic sur lesquel il a posté aujourd'hui ?





> Pas sur celui du bistrot


Çà vous plait de vous encanailler dans les bas-fond du forum hein ?  ::P:

----------


## Valdr

Merci pour la traduction.
Par contre: 


> en laissant les *reines* à l'IA.


  ::w00t::

----------


## hein

les rois seront peut être juste intelligent ?

----------


## LePoulpe

C'est modifié, merci Valdr.  :;):

----------


## Vanyel

Sur Instant gaming le jeu est en préco, ils mettent la date de sortie au 1r avril bizarre ...

----------


## Groomy

Il y a rien de bizarre, c'est pas une vraie date c'est tout.

----------


## Aramchek

La seule vrai date c'est celle qu'annoncera Paradox et pas les sites marchands.  ::siffle::

----------


## Alchimist



----------


## Anonyme899

> Eh ben voilà tu t'es fait bannir, il faut pas raconter n'importe quoi sur les jeux Paradox...


Ce fut une journée glorieuse.  ::P:

----------


## Turgon

Du tweet de Wiz :




> Today's @StellarisGame moment: My xenophobes whine about lack of alien slaves, so I annex a primitive race and bring them home in chains.
> Immediately, they start rioting because alien slaves are stealing their jobs. Art imitates life.

----------


## tompalmer

> Du tweet de Wiz :


Interessant, la république romaine est morte ainsi.

----------


## Darkath

> It depends on your laws. *Having the right law lets aliens and potentially even robots be leaders.*


Day 1 §§!§§!!§§§!§§§§§§!

----------


## Jarec

> Day 1 §§!§§!!§§§!§§§§§§!


Lol des aliens leaders.

----------


## Nuka

> Lol des aliens leaders.


Où va le Monde !!!!

L'Espace interstellaire : tu l'aimes ou tu le quittes.  ::ninja::

----------


## hein

> Troy Goodfellow : "Random species" in Stellaris gave me a democracy of xenophobc, materialist reptiles.
> Renamed homeworld Drumpf.

----------


## Aramchek

> Lapin Compris


 :haha:  Il lapin compris Darkath...  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

:Emo:

----------


## MikeFriks

Et bien, personne n'en parle ?







Twitter https://twitter.com/producerjohan

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

A part le premier tout à gauche (qui aurait même plutôt un air compatissant), les autres spectateurs n'ont pas l'air très enthousiastes  ::):

----------


## MikeFriks

Lol, ils sont concentrés je pense, j'ai la même tête quand je suis en cours, que j'aime ou pas  :^_^: 

Nuka ==> En plus je suis sérieux  ::P:

----------


## Nuka

> Lol, ils sont concentrés je pense, j'ai la même tête quand je suis en cours, que j'aime ou pas


Je te veux comme étudiant !

----------


## Jarec

Y a ça aussi.
Je suis amoureux de ce jeu, je veux y jouer  ::(:

----------


## 60691

Pourquoi les vaisseaux spatiaux ont-ils toujours un profil pseudo aérodynamique quand dans l'espace il n'y a aucune résistance ? N'y aurait-il que les Borgs qui ont compris cela ?

----------


## Da-Soth

Du coups, les vaisseaux des borgs sont moches.

----------


## Groufac

> Pourquoi les vaisseaux spatiaux ont-ils toujours un profil pseudo aérodynamique quand dans l'espace il n'y a aucune résistance ?


Parce qu'ils aiment bien atterrir de temps de temps?  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Pourquoi les vaisseaux spatiaux ont-ils toujours un profil pseudo aérodynamique quand dans l'espace il n'y a aucune résistance ? N'y aurait-il que les Borgs qui ont compris cela ?


Essaye de faire voler un vaisseau cubique dans KSP  ::ninja::

----------


## Heknerr

Faire atterrir un gros vaisseau ce n'est bien que dans la SF. Dans la réalité ce serait une calamité. ::|:

----------


## Stelteck

Le problème du vaisseau cubique c'est qu'il va avoir une surface équivalente radar atroce pour tout élément qui point directement sur une de ses faces.

Effectivement dans l'espace la géométrie n'a guère d'importance, mais elle l'a pour la détection face aux senseurs actifs.

----------


## Jarec

Nouveau dev diary sur l'IA de notre dieu a tous, aka Wiz.

Lien VO : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-24-ai.912400/

Traduction by myself

Bonjour à tous et bienvenu sur ce nouveau carnet de développement pour Stellaris!
Aujourd'hui nous allons parler de l'IA, et pas du genre robotique. Je parle bien de l'intelligence artificielle du jeu qui est actuellement développé par @merni (Principal développeur AI de Stellaris) et moi même qui ne suis que sur le projet temporairement pour étoffer certains aspects de l'IA avant la sortie du jeu.

*Personnalités Artificielles*
Une difficulté particulière lors du développement de l'IA de Stellaris à été de rendre aléatoire la nature du jeu. Avec des centaines de différentes combinaisons de traits et d'ethos (Les différentes éthiques dispo dans le jeu, xenophobe, pacifique, etc ndt), il y a un risque que chaque Empire contrôlé par l'IA finissent par se ressembler aux yeux des joueurs, ou bien qu'ils se rangent dans deux très simples catégories "Aliens pacifiques" et "Aliens agressifs".
En tant que développeur de l'intelligence artificielle, je sais qu'une IA fanatique collectiviste fera des choix différents d'une vieille IA collectiviste vanilla, mais elle pourrait sembler la même pour un joueur qui ne possède pas cette connaissance.

Pour essayer de résoudre ce problème, nous avons implémenté un système de personnalités d'IA qui régit presque tous les aspects de leurs comportements, comme contre qui elles vont engager un combat, quels accords commerciaux vont les intéresser et la gestion de leur budget et leurs ressources dont elles ont a disposition. 
Ces personnalités sont déterminés par leur ethos, la forme de gouvernement, les traits, et sera montré au joueur quand il interagira diplomatiquement avec cet Empire.
Pour qu'elles soit reconnaissable au joueur, toutes ces personnalités seront présentés tels des clichés (Dur de trouver une traduction de Trope, c'est une figure de style, je te hais wiz ndt) de science fiction, pour que vous reconnaissiez immédiatement qui sont les Klingons dans votre Fédération des planètes unies.



Les personnalités ont bien sur un impact énorme sur la diplomatie - Si votre objectif est de former une Fédération, cela sera bien plus simple avec un Empire de Constructeurs de Fédération plutôt qu'avec une bande d'impitoyable capitalistes, et bien sur oubliez d'arriver à un accord avec les Xénophobes Isolationnistes a moins qu'ils aient une *très* grosse raison.
Vous pouvez voir l'avis qu'à un Empire sur le votre, de par leurs attitudes, qui sont principalement dictée par leur opinions, et tout cela affecte différents facteurs tels que leurs considérations sur certaines offres diplomatiques, ou bien s'ils vous traiteront équitablement dans certains accords commerciaux.



En plus de ces personnalités ordinaires, il y aura aussi quelques personnalités particulières pour les Empires déchus. 
Plutôt que d'utiliser l'habituel mélange des Ethos, tous les Empires déchus ont un seul Ethos fanatique - Le seul idéal restant qu'ils ont su conserver après des siècles d'observation de la galaxie.
Ces Ethos déterminent leur personnalité, qui affectent leur vision de vos actes. Par exemple, un Empire déchi Xénophobe ne voudra rien de vous ou de quelqu'un d'autre, et sera très enervé si vous commencez a empiéter leurs frontières, tandisqu'un Empire déchu religieux (Ou spiritualistes mais je préfère le terme religieux ndt) se considéreront comme les protecteurs de sites sacrés de la galaxie, et ne regardera pas d'un bon œil vos colons saccageant leurs planètes sacrées.
Si vous pensez qu’énerver un Empire déchu est sans conséquence parce qu'ils ne vous envahiront pas, reconsidérez votre opinion.
Les Empires déchus ont des wargoal spécifiques qui vous forceront a abandonner vos planètes, et ils seront plus que ravis de réduire à néant votre espèce si vous ne montrez pas assez de respect envers vos aînés.



*Menaces et Rivaux*
Donc, est ce qu'il y a une raison pour une IA d'aller contre sa propre personnalité ? Et bien, une des raisons sera la menace. La menace est une mécanique a peu près semblable a l'Agressive Expansion dans Europa Universalis 4.
Conquérir des planètes, soumettre d'autres Empires, et détruire des installations spatiales va générer de la menace envers les autres Empires.
La quantité de menace générée dépend de la distance entre l'Empire et le lieu de l'action, mais également de sa personnalité. 
Les Isolationnistes Xenophobes se moqueront de vos purges d'aliens de l'autre côté de la galaxie, mais si toutes les planètes voisines sont conquises par un Empire expansionniste, ils commenceront a tenir compte de ce fait.
Les Empires qui sont menacés par un agresseur commun auront un bonus d'opinion entre eux, et auront tendance a s'allier ou former des Fédérations - Si vous vous déchaînez, vous pourriez vous retrouvez avec le reste de la galaxie unifiée pour vous abattre, et tandis que la menace décroit avec le temps, il n'y a aucune garantie qu'une alliance formée a cause de votre impérialisme se dissoudra lorsque vous arrêterez de conquérir... Donc soyez prudents.

Une autre fonctionnalité empruntée de EU4 pour diriger le comportement d'une IA sont les Rivaux. Tous les Empires indépendants auxquels vous n'êtes pas alliés peuvent vous déclarer comme un rival, jusqu'à un maximum de 3 en même temps. Avoir un Empire en tant que Rival vous donnera une augmentation mensuelle d'influence, avec une somme gagnée basée sur la puissance comparative entre vous et vos rivaux - Avoir un Empire faible en tant que riva n'impressionnera pas votre peuple. Tout cela est bien sur modifié par l'Ethos, avec des Empires militaristes qui bénéficieront bien plus des rivaux que des Empires Pacifiques (Mais payant plus d'influence pour appartenir à une alliance).
Naturellement, les Empires ne seront pas ravis d'être considérés comme des rivaux, et auront tendance a vous mettre en rival suite à cela. Avoir un Rival améliorera leur relations avec leurs ennemis détériorera leurs relations avec leurs amis, ainsi le système de Rivaux sera un mécanismes principal pour pousser les conflits et les alliances dans la galaxie.



*Economies de l'IA*
Pour finir, je voulais couvrir le sujet de la comptabilité de l'IA. 
Même si c'est bien moins excitant et visible au première abord pour un joueur que son comportement diplomatique, que l'IA ait une économie solide était une de nos plus grosse priorité pour l'IA de Stellaris, pour de multiples raisons.
Premièrement, pour que l'IA soit capable d'apporter un défi raisonnable au joueur sans avoir besoin de tricher outrageusement. Il est vrai qu'une IA ne sera jamais aussi forte qu'un joueur expérimenté, mais il y a une grosse différence entre un joueur capable de produire bien plus qu'un Empire contrôlé par l'IA et le joueur capable de produire plus que cinq IA réunies.
Deuxièmement, a cause du système de secteurs, expliqué dans le DD21, l'IA sera continuellement en train de construire et prendre des décisions sur des planètes du joueur, et bien sur même si -encore une fois- ça ne sera jamais aussi bon qu'un joueur expérimenté, il faut que ça soit assez bon pour qu'un joueur n'ait pas l'impression que l'IA est continuellement en train de saboter son Empire.

Pour accomplir tout ça, un temps considérable à été investi dans le système de budget de l'IA. Chaque minerai et crédit d’énergie que l'IA prendra sera destiné pour un budget particulier tel que des vaisseaux ou de nouvelles colonies, avec une séparation entre les besoins actuels de la personnalité de l'IA et ce dont elle aura besoin plus tard.
l'IA ne sera autorisée à dépenser uniquement un budget de ressources approprié, ainsi elle n'échouera jamais à établir de nouvelles colonies parce qu'elle est trop occupée à construire des batiments sur ses planètes, ou bien de ne pas pouvoir construire de vaisseau a cause d'une station de minage qui nécessitera tout son revenu en minerai.
En période difficile, elle peut affecter les ressources d'un budget à un autre -En période de guerre, si sa flotte se fait détruire, elle utilisera le moindre minerai pour en reconstruire une autre.

Quand viens le moment de prendre des décisions sur les choix de construction, l'IA regardera principalement les ressources dont elle a un besoin critique (Comme l'Energie si elle est en déficit), ensuite elle regardera quelles ressources ne sont pas produites assez par rapport a un empire de sa taille, et pour finir tout ce qui lui restera pour l'investissement de minerais.
Les secteurs ont des logiques supplémentaires pour assurer qu'elles produisent plus de la ressource a laquelle vous l'avez affecté, ainsi un secteur d'Energie surproduira de l'energie -vous lui avez demandez après tout. 



Et bien, c'est fini pour aujourd'hui. La semaine prochaine nous parlerons des débris et l'art subtil de la rétro-ingénierie.

Traduction fait à la va vite pour les non anglophones, si vous voyez des fautes, coquilles, etc, n'hésitez pas !

----------


## IriK

> Faire atterrir un gros vaisseau ce n'est bien que dans la SF. Dans la réalité ce serait une calamité.


Cela s'appellerait plutôt un crash  ::trollface:: 

*Bisounours* : t'est images ne s'affichent pas  :;):

----------


## Jarec

> Cela s'appellerait plutôt un crash 
> 
> *Bisounours* : t'est images ne s'affichent pas


Heu bizarre, chez moi elles s'affichent. 
Elles s'affichent chez personne ?

----------


## Groomy

Tu as pas utilisé la bonne balise.



> while I'm just temporarily on the project to flesh out certain aspects of the AI *before launch*.


 ::w00t::

----------


## Jarec

> Tu as pas utilisé la bonne balise.


C'est pas [*IMG]-[/IMG*] (sans les étoiles hein)pour les images ?

----------


## Darkath

Chez moi ca marche

Mais imgur deconne en ce moment

----------


## Jarec

> Chez moi ca marche
> 
> Mais imgur deconne en ce moment


C'est de la faute de Wiz alors  ::P:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Idéalement pour un vaisseau spatial faudrait partir sur un design de sous-marin non ?

----------


## Naad

Le syndicat des spationautes préfère qu'on les fasse flottants que submersible quand même. ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

> Idéalement pour un vaisseau spatial faudrait partir sur un design de sous-marin non ?


Ça dépend de la façon dont ton vaisseau se déplace, si on utilise une technologie actuelle, c'est à dire des réacteurs capables d'être mis en place avec les ressources et les connaissances que l'on possède actuellement, le design devrait incorporer des boucliers à l'avant pour bloquer les projectiles lorsque le vaisseau se déplace à grande vitesse, et dans une certaines mesure les radiations à l'avant, mais également une plateforme tournante afin de créer une gravité artificielle, et divers citernes pour le fuel/oxigène, des antennes pour communiquer et se repérer, voire des panneaux solaires pour l'alimentation.

Un autre exemple est un prototypes de la NASA qui se déplace grâce à la propulsion d'Alcubierre, et qui a donc un design complétement différent, si tu veux utiliser un système de propulsion par voile solaire  le design sera également impacté.

Donc dans les faits le design de ton vaisseau est impacté par la façon dont il voyage, si ton vaisseau voyage à travers des trous de vers le design on s'en moque, par contre pour le warp et l'hyperdrive on devrait voir un design différent, et derrière si ton vaisseau à été construit sur le sol d'une planète et qu'il est suffisamment résistant pour passer à travers différentes atmosphères il aura besoin d'ailes, par contre s'il a été construit dans l'espace et que son but n'est pas de faire du vol atmosphérique les ailes sont en effet inutiles.

Cependant les designs des vaisseaux dans Stellaris ont l'air d'avoir pris une tournure différente, il semble ne pas prendre en compte le mode de déplacement, mais la race qui créée le vaisseau, ce qui peut également impacter le design, donc on aura des modèles différents en fonction de la race, mais pas du mode de déplacement.

----------


## Aramchek

Pour mémoire Wis c’était un modeur avant qu'il ne travaille pour Paradox ?  ::blink::

----------


## Nuka

> Pour mémoire Wis c’était un modeur avant qu'il ne travaille pour Paradox ?


Oui, je crois que c'était lui qui était derrière CK2+ qui avait grandement amélioré l'IA à l'époque. Il a depuis été recruté par la firme à l’ornithorynque.

----------


## Da-Soth

Oui.

Et on peut dire que chez Paradox, il y a eu un avant et un après Wiz.

----------


## Aramchek

Sinon à mon gout le dev diary le plus interresant depuis les espèces primitives.  :Bave: 

Ça rappelle Alpha Centaury, avec des empires qui ont des personnalités différentes.

----------


## Darkath

> Oui.
> 
> Et on peut dire que chez Paradox, il y a eu un avant et un après Wiz.


Disons juste que Wiz sait designer des systemes intéressants pour le joueur et utilisables par l'IA. Ce qui n'est pas forcement le cas de Johan  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Disons juste que Wiz sait designer des systemes intéressants pour le joueur et utilisables par l'IA. Ce qui n'est pas forcement le cas de Johan


Comme la majorité des moddeurs.
Heureusement qu'ils sont la pour donner des idées pour les dlc d'euiv  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Comme la majorité des moddeurs.


Tous ? Non, seule une team de moddeur continue de se vautrer dans le feature creep que l'IA n'arrive pas a gérer  ::trollface::

----------


## Aramchek

> Tous ? Non, seule une team de moddeur continue de se vautrer dans le feature creep que l'IA n'arrive pas a gérer


J'ai lapin compris ?  ::ninja::  De qui parlez vous là ?  ::blink::

----------


## Da-Soth

> De qui parlez vous là ?


MEIOU.

Et je suis d'accord avec Darkath.

Bon ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas retesté mais ça m'étonnerait que ce ne soit plus l'usine à gaz que le mod était.

----------


## 60691

> Essaye de faire voler un vaisseau cubique dans KSP


Les Borgs ont aussi des vaisseaux sphères (VOY). Et la sphère est a priori le meilleur ratio contenu/contenant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faire atterrir un gros vaisseau ce n'est bien que dans la SF. Dans la réalité ce serait une calamité.


C'est exactement l'idée qui était derrière. Autant les crottes de mouche de type chasseurs et navettes de transport devraient raisonnablement être conçus pour être polyvalents espace/atmosphère, autant les autres vaisseaux devraient être trop gros pour envisager de rentrer dans l'atmosphère d'une planète, donc toute forme aérodynamique sur un gros vaisseau est un non sens.

----------


## Molina

> Les Borgs ont surtout des vaisseaux sphères (VOY). Et la sphère est a priori le meilleur ratio contenu/contenant.


Le meilleur ratio c'est pas le tardis ?

----------


## Stelteck

> Les Borgs ont aussi des vaisseaux sphères (VOY). Et la sphère est a priori le meilleur ratio contenu/contenant.


La sphère est le pire object en terme de furtivité. C'est celui qui te garantis que quelque soit l'angle sous lequel tombe le signal du détecteur actif, genre radar, l'onde arrivera touchera sa cible à 90 deg et sera parfaitement renvoyé vers sa destination  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

Oui mais dans l'espace pour se déplacer c'est probablement la forme la plus pratique.

Et de toute façon quelque soit ta forme dans l'espace t'es super voyant, rien que ta signature thermique est énorme par rapport au vide qui t'entoure.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> There's a personality type called 'Fanatic Purifiers', whose primary goal is to purge the galaxy of all aliens. They're not the most diplomatic people around.




Confirmed

----------


## Jarec

> oui mais dans l'espace pour se déplacer c'est probablement la forme la plus pratique.
> 
> Et de toute façon quelque soit ta forme dans l'espace t'es super voyant, rien que ta signature thermique est énorme par rapport au vide qui t'entoure.
> 
> - - - mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/...20120707231118
> ...


coucou cay moi

----------


## Darkath

> coucou cay moi


Non toi t'es le juif royaliste de l'espace   ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Non toi t'es le juif royaliste de l'espace




 ::ninja::

----------


## Zavora

Ca fait même étoile de shérif, X-Or ?  ::ninja::

----------


## 60691

> Le meilleur ratio c'est pas le tardis ?


Si, mais je doute qu'on pourra disposer de vaisseau avec leur propre espace inter-dimensionnel !

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°24 : L'IA* Bonjour tout le monde, et bienvenue dans un autre carnet de développement de Stellaris ! Aujourd'hui, je vous parlerai de l'IA, et pas des robots intelligents. Je vous parle bien sûr de l'IA du jeu, qui est en cours de développement par moi-même et merni, dont le rôle est de programmer l'IA de Stellaris, alors que je ne suis que temporairement sur le projet pour renforcer certains aspects de l'IA avant la sortie du jeu.

Des Personnalités artificielles :

L'un des grands défis pour l'IA de Stellaris est la nature aléatoire du jeu. Avec des milliers de combinaisons d’ethos et de traits, il y a un risque que chaque IA paraisse identique au joueur, ou bien se réduise à des catégories simplistes entre « aliens agressifs » et « aliens pacifiques ». En tant que programmeur d'IA je peux bien savoir qu'une IA avec Collectivisme Fanatique prend ses décisions d'une manière différente qu'une IA simplement Collectiviste, mais les deux peuvent sembler identiques à un joueur qui n'a pas cette connaissance théorique.

Afin de résoudre ce problème, nous avons conçu un système de Personnalités IA qui régissent presque chaque aspect de leur comportement, comme les empires qu'elles agresseront, les traités commerciaux qui les intéresseront, et comment elles utiliseront leur budget et leurs ressources. Cette personnalité est déterminée par leur ethos, leur forme de gouvernement et leurs traits, et sera visible au joueur lors des interactions diplomatiques avec cet Empire. Pour être reconnaissable pour le joueur, toutes les personnalités sont enracinées dans des lieux-communs de la science-fiction, donc vous saurez immédiatement qui sont les Klingons de votre Fédération des Planètes unies.



Les personnalités ont naturellement un plus gros impact sur la diplomatie que tout le reste - si votre but est de former une Fédération, ce sera beaucoup plus facile avec un Empire de Bâtisseurs de Fédérations qu'avec un groupe de Capitalistes Insatiables, et abandonnez tout espoir de voir des Isolationnistes Xénophobes accepter quelque proposition que ce soit sans subir une grande pression. Vous pouvez constater le sentiment d'un autre Empire à votre égard à travers son Attitude, qui est principalement dérivée de son opinion, et qui affecte des facteurs tels que les offres diplomatiques qu'ils sont susceptibles de proposer ou d'accepter, et à quel point les échanges commerciaux négociés seront équitables.



En plus de ces personnalités générales, il y a aussi un groupe spécial de personnalités pour les Empires Déchus. A la place du mélange habituel d’ethos, chaque Empire Déchu n'a qu'un seul ethos fanatique - l'unique et ultime idéal qu'ils ont conservé pendant des siècles où ils ont observé ce que la galaxie avait à offrir. Cet ethos détermine leur personnalité, qui à son tour affecte la manière dont ils perçoivent vos actes. Par exemple, un Empire Déchu Xénophobe ne voudra pas avoir affaire à vous ou à qui que ce soit et sera extrêmement contrarié si vous commencez à empiéter sur leurs frontières, tandis qu'un Empire Déchu Spirituel se considérera comme le protecteur des sites sacrés de la galaxie, et ne verra pas d'un bon œil vos colons en train de piétiner leurs planètes sacrées. Si vous pensez que provoquer l'ire d'un Empire Déchu sera sans conséquences, car ils ne vous envahiront pas - réfléchissez-y à deux fois. Les Empires Déchus ont un _casus belli_ spécial qui vous force à abandonner des planètes, et seront plus qu'heureux de réduire votre espèce de parvenu à une taille ridicule si vous ne montrez pas suffisamment de respect pour vos aînés.



Menaces et Rivaux :

Alors quoi, y a-t-il une raison qui peut pousser une IA à agir contre sa personnalité ? Eh bien, l'une de ces raisons est la Menace. La Menace est une mécanique similaire à l'Expansion Agressive dans _Europa Universalis 4_. Conquérir des planètes, subjuguer d'autres Empires et détruire les installations spatiales générera de la Menace envers les autres Empires. La quantité de Menace générée dépend de la distance par rapport aux événements et de leur personnalité. Les Isolationnistes Xénophobes se fichent complètement de ce qui se passe dans l'autre moitié de la galaxie, mais si toutes les planètes qui les entourent tombent sous le joug d'un Empire expansionniste, ils le remarqueront. Les Empires menacés par le même agresseur auront un bonus d'opinion entre eux, et seront plus susceptibles de rejoindre des Alliances et des Fédérations - si vous la jouer conquête galactique, vous pourrez voir le reste de la Galaxie s'unir pour vous régler votre compte, et même si la Menace diminue graduellement avec le temps, il n'y a aucune garantie que les alliances formées contre votre impérialisme se rompront un jour si vous mettez un terme à vos conquêtes... alors étendez-vous avec précaution.

Une autre fonctionnalité empruntée à EU4 pour influencer le comportement de l'IA sont les Rivaux. Tout Empire indépendant auquel vous n'êtes pas allié peut être désigné comme un Rival, avec un maximum de trois Rivaux simultanés. Avoir un Empire Rival vous conférera une augmentation mensuelle d'Influence, dont la valeur dépend de sa puissance relative à la vôtre - avoir un Empire bien plus faible comme antagoniste n’impressionnera pas votre population. C'est aussi modifié par l'Ethos, les Empires Militaristes bénéficiant de manière plus significative des Rivalités que les Pacifistes (mais ils doivent payer plus d'influence pour faire partie d'une Alliance). Naturellement, les Empires ne seront pas particulièrement heureux d'être désignés comme Rivaux, et sont susceptibles de vous désigner Rival en retour. Avoir un Rival améliorera les relations avec leurs ennemies et pénalisera les relations avec leurs amis, donc le système de Rivalité agira principalement comme un générateur de conflits et d'alliances dans la galaxie.



L'IA et l'économie :

Enfin, je voulais parler du sujet de la comptabilité de l'IA. Bien que pour le joueur cela paraisse bien moins intéressant et bien moins visible que le comportement diplomatique, le fait d'avoir une économie solide est l'une de de nos plus grandes priorités pour l'IA de Stellaris, et ce pour de multiples raisons. Tout d'abord, ainsi l'IA est capable de concurrencer raisonnablement le joueur sans avoir à recourir à la triche. Il est vrai qu'une IA ne sera jamais aussi bonne qu'un joueur expérimenté, mais il y a une grande différence entre un joueur capable de produire plus qu'un Empire IA et un joueur capable de produire plus que cinq IA à la fois. Ensuite, parce qu'à cause de la mécanique de Secteurs, qui a été explorée dans le Carnet n°21, l'IA fera activement des décisions de gestion et de construction sur les planètes du joueur, et tandis que - encore une fois - elle ne sera jamais aussi bonne qu'un joueur expérimenté pour prendre des décisions, il faut qu'elle soit suffisamment bonne pour que le joueur n'ait pas l'impression que l'IA est en train de saboter son Empire.

Afin de réaliser cela, une bonne partie de notre temps fut investie dans le système de budgétisation de l'IA. Chaque minéral et chaque crédit énergétique gagné par l'IA est investi dans un budget particulier, tel que les vaisseaux ou les nouvelles colonies, et le poids relatif de ces budgets est assigné en fonction de la Personnalité IA et de ses besoins à un moment précis. Il est seulement permis à l'IA de dépenser ses ressources d'une manière appropriée, afin qu'elle n'échoue jamais à établir des colonies parce qu'elle est trop occupée à construire des bâtiments sur sa planète, ou bien qu'elle oublie de construire une flotte parce que les stations minières consomment toute la production de minéraux. Dans les temps de besoin, l'IA peut allouer les ressources d'un budget à un autre - si elle est en guerre et que sa flotte est détruire, attendez-vous à ce que tous ses minéraux soient investis dans la construction d'une nouvelle.

Au moment de choisir ce qu'elle construit, l'IA regarde d'abord les ressources dont elle a besoin (comme l’Énergie si elle se rapproche du déficit), puis les ressources quelles ne produit qu'en faible quantité en comparaison de ce qu'on pourrait attendre d'un Empire de sa taille, et enfin, tout ce qui peut sembler utile pour cet investissement. Les Secteurs ont des logiques supplémentaires afin d'être certain qu'ils produisent plus de la ressource que vous avez choisi comme focus, ainsi un Secteur focalisé sur l’Énergie va naturellement produire plus d’Énergie - vous lui avez demandé, après tout.



Voilà, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui. La semaine prochaine, nous parlerons des débris et de l'art subtil de la rétro-ingénierie. Source


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Wiz
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Jarec

Bien pourri le DD du jour....
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...logies.913539/

----------


## Darkath

La GDC qui arrive c'est pour ça  :;):

----------


## Jarec

> La GDC qui arrive c'est pour ça


Oui je sais, avec vidéos et tout mais bon, ils aurait pu faire un effort quoi  ::(:

----------


## Nuka

En même temps on apprend quand même un truc important sur la recherche avec cette idée d'échantillons. Je trouve ça sympa même si ca risque d'être un peu aléatoire.

----------


## hein

un reverse ingeneering somme toute assez classique qui fait clairement office de remplissage.

----------


## Groomy

Je me demande même si c'est pertinent ce genre de détail (le ramassage de débris) dans un jeu de ce type. Dans un jeu en vrai temps réel genre X3 ou Homeworld ok mais bon dans un "grand strategie" s'occuper des débris de batailles bon...

----------


## Darkath

> Je me demande même si c'est pertinent ce genre de détail (le ramassage de débris) dans un jeu de ce type. Dans un jeu en vrai temps réel genre X3 ou Homeworld ok mais bon dans un "grand strategie" s'occuper des débris de batailles bon...


Bah je pense que l'idée c'est que les batailles soient des trucs mémorables que tu regardes, pas un coin de fenetre avec des petits carrés qui bougent comme dans EU4 et que t'oublie 5 secondes après. Et y'a un élément intéressant d'envoyé sont vaisseau scientifique fragile au milieu d'un champs de bataille (donc potentiellement encore dangereux)

----------


## Jarec

Non mais le principe est intéressant, mais on était déjà au courant de tout ce qui était dans le DD, j’espérais un peu plus de détails quoi...

----------


## Alchimist

:Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

!fap  :Bave:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Bien pourri le DD du jour....
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...logies.913539/


C'est parce que ça parle de quelque chose que tu connais bien !  ::): 
Les débris... !

Parce que t'es un débris !
T'as compris ?
Nan... ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Aramchek

> 


vidéo privée  ::'(:

----------


## La Guigne

He bien, on voit pas énormément de choses mais ça suffit pour ....  :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Turgon

> vidéo privée


zomg, j'ai eu le temps de la choper avant qu'elle ne passe privée.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bordel je suis en plein dedans et cette vidéo de gameplay me fait passer de "intéressé" à "tellement hypé que je l'attends maintenant plus que HoI4".

----------


## Groufac

Je l'ai raté  ::'(:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

La vidéo m'a vendu le jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Lokamayadon

Un petit resumé pour les retardataires ?

----------


## Tenebris

> zomg, j'ai eu le temps de la choper avant qu'elle ne passe privée.


Idem  ::'(:

----------


## Pymous

J'avoue que la vidéo donne sacrément envie... Si le modding suit autant derrière... ça peut etre une tuerie monumentale pour une dizaine d'années au moins  :Bave:

----------


## MikeFriks

Un reupload pour les impatients qui viennent d'arriver  :^_^:  ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Wasnt supposed to be out until a few days later i was told


Par Johan, un des développeurs de PDX  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai pas suivi le développement de près donc je sais pas si il y a des nouveautés révélées dans cette vidéo, il ne m'a pas semblé. Par contre on voit le jeu vraiment tourner, l'ambiance, l'interface, l'ergonomie, ça fait vraiment envie. Ca a l'air fignolé à merveille, allant de l'exploration du satellite d'une planète du système solaire à des empires oubliés à l'autre bout d'une galaxie de 1000 étoiles, le tout fluidement et simplement et sans le côté usine à gaz de DW. Ca m'a donné une folle envie d'y jouer, on y projette immédiatement des dizaines d'heures à perdre.

----------


## Aramchek

Massacre de créature spatiale ! Pour la science bien entendu.  ::siffle::

----------


## Nelfe

> J'ai pas suivi le développement de près donc je sais pas si il y a des nouveautés révélées dans cette vidéo, il ne m'a pas semblé. Par contre on voit le jeu vraiment tourner, l'ambiance, l'interface, l'ergonomie, ça fait vraiment envie. Ca a l'air fignolé à merveille, allant de l'exploration du satellite d'une planète du système solaire à des empires oubliés à l'autre bout d'une galaxie de 1000 étoiles, le tout fluidement et simplement et sans le côté usine à gaz de DW. Ca m'a donné une folle envie d'y jouer, on y projette immédiatement des dizaines d'heures à perdre.


Oui, le jeu tourne vraiment bien, il est fluide, il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir de bugs ni trop de "bon je peux pas vous montrer ça, c'est pas fini/ça ne fonctionne pas encore". Il y a pas mal de choses à faire sans que ça vire à l'usine à gaz...
Ce jeu passe n°2 dans ma liste de jeux à prendre cette année (le 1 reste HoI4 et le 3 Warhammer Total War  ::P: )

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Un petit resumé pour les retardataires ?


Trop de choses pour résumer en quelques phrases. Mais du beau globalement.

----------


## Aramchek

Spoiler Alert! 








 :Bave: 

Edit: imgur.com c'est vraiment naze  ::(:

----------


## Turgon

Grosso modo, pour ceux qui ont raté la vidéo, on apprend *absolument* rien de nouveau, mais on voit tourner tout ça. Et ça a l'air sacrément bien fini.

Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'on a un jeu extrêmement intéressant et maximum 20 glandus qui regardent la présentation.

Edit : si quand même quelques infos mineures que je ne savais pas jusqu'ici : une condition de victoire "archélogie" où tu révèles la vérité sur les précurseurs, et pas de super projets @étoile de la mort, sphères de Dyson à la release. Peut-être pour une expansion.

J'attends de voir la date de sortie maintenant. Le jeu tourne extrêmement bien, mais ils ne présentent que du gameplay qui reste dans le très très early game (ils montrent la terre, vont dans un système voisin, tuent une grosse baleine et c'est marre). Difficile d'estimer le niveau de finition comparé à, disons HOI4, où on voit des bugs et des trucs mal finis mais en pleine invasion de la Pologne.

----------


## Aramchek

Spoiler Alert! 






Ça donne envie de tout purger par le feu.  ::ninja:: 

Voir dev diary 25  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## Darkath

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est qu'on a un jeu extrêmement intéressant et maximum 20 glandus qui regardent la présentation.


C'est la GDC non ? 

Y'a jamais des gros comités a la GDC, vu que c'est pas une conf ouverte au public.

----------


## Aramchek



----------


## Nelfe

Haha, ils ont intégré l'event de la comète dans Stellaris  :^_^: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://media.giphy.com/media/l2JJoV...DONO/giphy.gif


J'aurai plus vu un "Heavy breathing" en commentaire  ::P:

----------


## Aramchek

> J'aurai plus vu un "Heavy breathing" en commentaire


Ça respire un champignon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Je sais qui sera à la tête de mon premier empire  ::wub::

----------


## Slayertom

Merci reddit: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-A...FIZXBnQ0U/view

----------


## MikeFriks

> Merci reddit: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-A...FIZXBnQ0U/view


Je t'aime  ::love:: 


EDIT : Du coup, niveau ressources, ça sera comme du Distant World, très variées ou non ? Je n'ai pas lu tous les DevDiary :D. Même chose pour les options de départ, même si je ne suis pas un spécialiste des 4X.

----------


## Groomy

Non il y a beaucoup moins de ressources que dans Distants Worlds, c'est plus comme Civilization. Les options de départ c'est du relativement classique, personnalisation de la race, taille de la galaxie.

----------


## MikeFriks

Yep, un peu dommage sur ce point. Aussi, la population sous forme de POP, bof. Je voulais un chiffre précis, pour du RP, genre quand y a des guerres, tu peux voir les conséquences. Quand tu colonises, tu vois le développement.

Ou alors je n'ai pas bien vu.

----------


## Molina

> Merci reddit: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-A...FIZXBnQ0U/view


Merci !  :;):  

 :Bave: 

Bon le barbu parait très très sérieux comme mec ...

----------


## Slayertom

Entre cette vidéo et les journaux des devs (merci LePoulpe pour les traductions au passage), j'ai vraiment hâte qu'il sorte.

Vivement qu'ils annoncent une date mais j’espère qu'il ne sortira pas en mème temps que Endless Space 2.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

> Yep, un peu dommage sur ce point. Aussi, la population sous forme de POP, bof. Je voulais un chiffre précis, pour du RP, genre quand y a des guerres, tu peux voir les conséquences. Quand tu colonises, tu vois le développement.
> 
> Ou alors je n'ai pas bien vu.


Pour moi la population sous forme de POP est LE truc qui me fait attendre ce jeu. Je trouve ce système absolument génial dans Victoria 2 et il est temps qu'il soit adapté ailleurs, surtout dans des 4X. Cela n'empêche pas du tout d'avoir des nombres précis pour quantifier la population, mais ça permet en plus tout un tas d'éléments de gameplay intéressants : évolutions des populations, politiques migratoires, loi d'offre et de la demande selon les classes de population, etc. Et surtout ça permet de faire plein de stats qui servent à rien mais qui sont passionnantes, dans Victoria 2, faire passer un pays de 50% de fermiers à 50% d'aristos ou de militaires, c'est très rigolo et ça permet d'évaluer son pays et de mieux se le représenter...

----------


## hein

Les designs de vaisseaux sont assez décevants et limités je trouve... pas de poids a gérer, de fuel, de Rayon d'action de vaisseaux ou de vitesse pour les missiles/rayons.
On a à priori aucune possibilité de modifier les modules qu'on ajoute aux designs... tout ça me rend très sceptique sur cette partie...

----------


## MikeFriks

> Les designs de vaisseaux sont assez décevants et limités je trouve... pas de poids a gérer, de fuel, de Rayon d'action de vaisseaux ou de vitesse pour les missiles/rayons.
> On a à priori aucune possibilité de modifier les modules qu'on ajoute aux designs... tout ça me rend très sceptique sur cette partie...


DLC mon capitaine :D souviens toi de Cities Skylines, avec le cycle J/N.


Barbazoul v2 ==> J'aime aussi, mais il ne faut pas que ça soit seulement limiter à ça, comme je t'ai dit, je veux du chiffré :D

----------


## Esprit

Flûte, je peux pas voir la vidéo, il va me falloir attendre !

----------


## hein

> DLC mon capitaine :D souviens toi de Cities Skylines, avec le cycle J/N.


Oui mais c'est quand meme une grande partie du gameplay d'un jeu de strategie qui se situe dans l'espace et pas un detail cosmétique

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Les développeurs ont insisté sur le fait qu'ils voulaient faire du joueur un dirigeant d'empire, pas un commandant de flotte. Il n'y a pas de partie tactique mais une résolution automatique en temps réel comme sur les autres Paradox, je suis pas sur qu'une customisation complète et usine à gaz à mettre à jour régulièrement soit vraiment une nécessité ici (bon ok j'avoue que ça me saoule souvent dans les 4X spatiaux de toute façon). Le fait de pouvoir choisir dans les grandes lignes son équipement / son armement me suffit personnellement.

----------


## Da-Soth

Pareil.

Tu cherches un Design, le temps d'équiper tes vaisseaux avec le nouveau matos, tu en as trouvé un nouveau. Et tu répètes ad nauseam.

J'ai toujours trouvé cette partie dans les 4x assez rébarbatives.

----------


## 60691

Ce qui est dommage c'est que leur moteur de résolution de bataille est quand même pourri. Les batailles devraient tenir en un jour ou deux et pas des semaines. Je suppose qu'il n'est en fait adapté que pour HoI qui est le seul de leur jeu - si je ne dis pas de bêtise - où l'unité de temps de base est inférieure à un jour.

----------


## Groomy

C'est un peu du détail pas important ça... C'est comme les vaisseaux ou les stations qui font presque la taille de planètes. Vu que c'est jour par jour et qu'il y a une représentation visuelle des combats ça dure un peu.

Niveau forme j'aurais préféré des galaxies en 3D ou des planètes qui se déplacent sur leur orbite par exemple.

----------


## MikeFriks

Les batailles spatiales qui durent des semaines, je pense que c'est possible (bon, pas un mois non plus). Faut s'imaginer avec des vaisseaux par dizaines, se tirant dessus jusqu'à l'usure, jusqu'à trouver un faille. Pour moi, ça peut durer longtemps, et pas seulement une ou deux journées.

----------


## Esprit

Vrai que les vaisseaux qui sont aussi gros que la Lune, c'est un brin dommage mais compréhensible pour s'y retrouver.

----------


## Molina

> Les batailles spatiales qui durent des semaines, je pense que c'est possible (bon, pas un mois non plus). Faut s'imaginer avec des vaisseaux par dizaines, se tirant dessus jusqu'à l'usure, jusqu'à trouver un faille. Pour moi, ça peut durer longtemps, et pas seulement une ou deux journées.


Surtout que les mecs doivent être à des milliers de km l'un de l'autres.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Non mais les gars, y a des sortes de poulets qui parlent et organisent des gouvernements galactiques, ce jeu c'est juste n'importe quoi

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je vois pas le souci, c'est dans la droite ligne de leur jeu où on peut reformer l'Empire Romain avec des chevaux.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Ce qui est dommage c'est que leur moteur de résolution de bataille est  quand même pourri. Les batailles devraient tenir en un jour ou deux et  pas des semaines.


Nan mais c'est surtout qu'il faut pensez au truc dans l'optique de l'échelle du jeu. On parle de grande stratégie pour le type de jeu, le niveau de précision en dessous c'est de l'opérationnel. Donc la "bataille" elle simule plutôt une série d'affrontement dans un espace donné (avant une région, ici un système)... Partant de là, c'est plus la peine de ce prendre la tête.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Nan mais c'est surtout qu'il faut pensez au truc dans l'optique de l'échelle du jeu. On parle de grande stratégie pour le type de jeu, le niveau de précision en dessous c'est de l'opérationnel. Donc la "bataille" elle simule plutôt une série d'affrontement dans un espace donné (avant une région, ici un système)... Partant de là, c'est plus la peine de ce prendre la tête.


 Quoted for truth.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Pour les non anglophobes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

Oh c'est Marion Marechal Le Pen qui présente la vidéo tout au début .

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Catel

Sortie le 9 mai !  ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

sortie le 9 mai  ::o:  

 ::o:  

 ::o: 


 ::o:

----------


## Aramchek

Avant HOI4  ::P:   :haha:

----------


## Asimof

:Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Alchimist

+ un stream ce jeudi à 8PM CET

----------


## Darkath

Y'a aussi un clicker game pour débloquer des bonus pour la communauté :

https://launchpad.stellarisgame.com/r/cr0eok991k

----------


## Phibrizo

ha oui,  :Vibre:  effectivement, vivement le 09 mai!

Ils auraient pu choisir la veille plutôt que le lendemain d'un week-end  ::ninja::

----------


## Clad

> Ils auraient pu choisir la veille plutôt que le lendemain d'un week-end


Pour que tout le monde y joue en meme temps, et qu'ils gerent un lancement pendant que la plupart du studio est en repos ?

----------


## Zavora

Je rêve ou la narratrice c'est



?

----------


## Longwelwind

> sortie le 9 mai


2 semaine avant le début de mes examens.  :Boom: 
Va falloir que je me retienne jusque fin Juin.  :Emo:

----------


## sabrovitch

Le 9 mai.
Bon du coup GPO le 13 ?

----------


## 60691

> C'est un peu du détail pas important ça...


Parle pour toi. Personnellement je n'aime pas quand la moindre escarmouche se transforme en Verdun.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les batailles spatiales qui durent des semaines, je pense que c'est possible (bon, pas un mois non plus). Faut s'imaginer avec des vaisseaux par dizaines, se tirant dessus jusqu'à l'usure, jusqu'à trouver un faille. Pour moi, ça peut durer longtemps, et pas seulement une ou deux journées.


Je ne le crois pas personnellement. Ce qu'il se passerait probablement c'est que dès que la coque est percée le vaisseau deviendrait rapidement hors d'état de combattre entre les sections condamnées par manque d'atmosphère et la fragilité accrue de la structure. Après si on envisage des batailles regroupant des centaines de milliers de vaisseaux je ne dis pas, mais je ne crois pas à cette échelle - peut-être à tord.

----------


## Groomy

> Parle pour toi. Personnellement je n'aime pas quand la moindre escarmouche se transforme en Verdun.


Comme quelqu'un d'autre l'a dit au dessus le jeu n'est pas une simu, les combats c'est qu'une représentation les dates sont pas faites pour être juste. C'est pas un Verdun, simplement le jeu qui montre les combats...
Ce serait comme reprocher le même genre de chose à Civilization, là non plus tout n'est qu'une représentation pour le gameplay.
Si tu veux de la justesse tu peux déjà jeter le jeu (la taille des unités, la vitesse, il y a aucun physique, gravité, enfin il y a rien de réaliste dans Stellaris pour résumer).

----------


## Kruos

Purée mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous à vouloir sortir leur jeu en mai, ça va être un putain d'embouteillage encore!

----------


## Turgon

Bon j'ai posé une semaine de congés en mai.

La première.

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR

----------


## Jarec

> Bon j'ai posé une semaine de congés en mai.
> 
> La première.
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR


Je croyais que tu était pas hypé ? 

Mais bon, j'avais raison, il sort avant hoi 4  :B):

----------


## Tenebris

Une idée du prix du jeu ?

----------


## Darkath

40€ probablement.

----------


## Molina

> 2 semaine avant le début de mes examens. 
> Va falloir que je me retienne jusque fin Juin.


2 semaines avant un oral  :^_^: 

Ca m'empêchera pas d'y jouer  :tired:

----------


## Esprit

> Une idée du prix du jeu ?


Probablement 40 euros, CK2 était à ce prix !

Bon bah encore de longues semaines avant de mettre la main dessus et faire l'Empire Infini Rakata.  :Bave:

----------


## Yohdalf

> 2 semaine avant le début de mes examens. 
> Va falloir que je me retienne jusque fin Juin.


 :haha:

----------


## Seymos

Day one.

----------


## IriK

> Day one.


De même  :Bave: 
Fuck mes partiels !

----------


## Kruos

Ahah c'est là que c'est bon d'être un vieux con avec pleins de CP/RTT à solder en mai. ^^

----------


## Slayertom

Est ce qu'on a eu confirmation qu'il y aura un support des mods ?

Car il y a déjà des malades qui s'organisent: https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ganise.876144/

Quand il parle des Cylons dans la vidéo, j'ai eu en frisson en pensant à un mod BSG (qu'est ce que j'ai pu m'eclaté sur celui de nexus et sins of solar empire).

----------


## Aramchek

> Est ce qu'on a eu confirmation qu'il y aura un support des mods ?


C'est confirmé par Paradox qu'aucun mods ne sera possible d'ailleurs tout est hardcodé...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Est ce qu'on a eu confirmation qu'il y aura un support des mods ?
> 
> Car il y a déjà des malades qui s'organisent: https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ganise.876144/
> 
> Quand il parle des Cylons dans la vidéo, j'ai eu en frisson en pensant à un mod BSG (qu'est ce que j'ai pu m'eclaté sur celui de nexus et sins of solar empire).


Des mods sur un jeu paradox ? oublie je pense, trop dur.

----------


## Esprit

> Est ce qu'on a eu confirmation qu'il y aura un support des mods ?
> 
> Car il y a déjà des malades qui s'organisent: https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ganise.876144/
> 
> Quand il parle des Cylons dans la vidéo, j'ai eu en frisson en pensant à un mod BSG (qu'est ce que j'ai pu m'eclaté sur celui de nexus et sins of solar empire).


Omg, ces grands malades ! :D

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je me demande ce que va donner la phase économique.
Parce que la république façon CK2 c'est bien, mais ca se résume trop souvent à "je balance mes thunes partout, et ca passe. Meme mieux que dans une monarchie !"
En tout cas, megabave pour le 9 mai !
 :Bave:

----------


## Phibrizo

> Day one.


Si on peut préco je dépenserais même mes sous avant  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Owi  :Bave:  Et je prendrai même tous les 500 DLC cosmétiques.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

Clairement, Paradox c'est bien le seul studio pour lequel j'hésiterai pas une minute si ils faisaient des 'season pass' (le truc à la mode du moment on dirait).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oh putain la giga hype, je l'imaginais pas aussi tôt, ouh putain ça va découvrir les technologies FTL le 9 mai !

----------


## Darkath

> Clairement, Paradox c'est bien le seul studio pour lequel j'hésiterai pas une minute si ils faisaient des 'season pass' (le truc à la mode du moment on dirait).


ça tombe bien ils veulent pas en faire car ils ne prévoient pas a l'avance combien de DLC/expansions ils vont faire et ne veulent pas se sentir limités (ou enculer les clients) via ce procéder. 
La stratégie de PDS désormais c'est de sortir des DLC/expansions pour un jeu tant qu'elles se vendent et qu'ils n'atteignent pas les limites techniques de ce qu'ils veulent faire.

----------


## Aramchek

Les vidéos vont pleuvoir maintenant.  ::):

----------


## Jarec

Vers 16h Quill18 commencera un lets play dessus normalement

----------


## Cheshire

Je crois bien être le seul à ne pas être complètement hypé par le jeu  ::P:  Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'impression que le jeu ne sera pas si fun à sa sortie, très "mécanique", sans le côté addictif qui fera enchaîner les parties au-delà de la découverte initiale comme un EU. Mais j'espère avoir tort  ::ninja::  (et au pire je ne doute pas que le suivi à la Paradox en fasse quelque chose de très bien)

----------


## Aramchek



----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Je crois bien être le seul à ne pas être complètement hypé par le jeu  Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'impression que le jeu ne sera pas si fun à sa sortie, très "mécanique", sans le côté addictif qui fera enchaîner les parties au-delà de la découverte initiale comme un EU. Mais j'espère avoir tort  (et au pire je ne doute pas que le suivi à la Paradox en fasse quelque chose de très bien)


J'attends juste de voir si y'aura un côté épique en terme de batons d'Empires.
On ne joue pas à un 4X spatial pour ne pas voir des déferlantes de violence monumentales.

----------


## Molina

> Je crois bien être le seul à ne pas être complètement hypé par le jeu  Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'impression que le jeu ne sera pas si fun à sa sortie, très "mécanique", sans le côté addictif qui fera enchaîner les parties au-delà de la découverte initiale comme un EU. Mais j'espère avoir tort  (et au pire je ne doute pas que le suivi à la Paradox en fasse quelque chose de très bien)


Ce qui à la rigueur me fait douter, c'est le coté "Carte qui ressemble à des points lumineux". Autant dans EU ou CK, ben quand on est en Italie, on est en Italie, je sens d'ici les pizza. Alors qu'être situé sur la planète DX-545-45L tout de suite, ça me dit rien. 

Après ça reste un détail, Distant World m'avait happé.

----------


## Aramchek



----------


## Jarec

> Ce qui à la rigueur me fait douter, c'est le coté "Carte qui ressemble à des points lumineux". Autant dans EU ou CK, ben quand on est en Italie, on est en Italie, je sens d'ici les pizza. Alors qu'être situé sur la planète DX-545-45L tout de suite, ça me dit rien. 
> 
> Après ça reste un détail, Distant World m'avait happé.


Bah forcément, c'est pas le même genre de jeux hein.

----------


## Groomy

Tu peux renommer tes planètes. T'en nommes une Italie et c'est réglé.

----------


## Molina

> tu peux renommer tes planètes. T'en nommes une italie et c'est réglé.


goty !

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Je crois bien être le seul à ne pas être complètement hypé par le jeu  Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'arrive pas à me défaire de l'impression que le jeu ne sera pas si fun à sa sortie, très "mécanique", sans le côté addictif qui fera enchaîner les parties au-delà de la découverte initiale comme un EU. Mais j'espère avoir tort  (et au pire je ne doute pas que le suivi à la Paradox en fasse quelque chose de très bien)


A contrario, j'ai tendance à penser que c'est le premier jeu Paradox avec lequel je vais arriver à faire quelque chose sur la durée.
Je le sens plus accessible... Surement car à la base un 4X.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu peux renommer tes planètes. T'en nommes une Italie et c'est réglé.


Une belle planète volcanique rouge et jaune, tu peux même l'appeler Pizza.

----------


## macfennec

Day ooooooonnnnne
Ce jeu sort un jour avant mes vacances déjà posé  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'ai vu que les gouverneurs pouvaient déclarer leur indépendance, je me demande si du coup... on ne pourrait pas soudoyer discrètement un gouverneur qui gère plusieurs colonies de notre adversaire et le prendre sous notre aile en tant que vassal.  ::ninja:: 

C'est bête, Stellaris a presque complétement effacé Endless Space 2 de mon esprit. Les deux ne sont pas prévu pour la même période au moins ?

----------


## Groomy

Tu peux aider des factions d'autres empires. Jusqu'à ce qu'ils passent de ton coté je sais pas.

----------


## Serpi

> C'est bête, Stellaris a presque complétement effacé Endless Space 2 de mon esprit. Les deux ne sont pas prévu pour la même période au moins ?


Disons que la com' de l'un est vraisemblablement plus efficace que l'autre. Et on a pas de date pour Endless Space 2, ni même pour le début de l'Early Access (comme ils en ont l'habitude).

----------


## Alchimist

Pour Endless Space 2, Amplitude aurait tout intérêt à peaufiner un maximum le titre pour le sortir vers fin Aout, voir au-delà, afin de ne pas entrer en concurrence avec MoO et Stellaris, qui plus est, sauf si on nous annonce un Civilization VI, le créneau sera beaucoup plus libre pour ce qui est des 4x.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Y a des échos pour Civilization VI ? Ou ils s'obstinent sur Beyond Earth ? Même si une extension de plus pourrai...  ::w00t::

----------


## Kruos

Cette année sur les 4x spaciaux connus/attendus y a un embouteillage de fou et en plus ils visent tous plus ou moins le même timing :
- Stellaris -> Mai
- NuMoO -> Juin~Juillet à priori
- ES2 -> Eté à priori (l'EA devrait pas trop tarder d'ailleurs)

Jolie compet'  ::):

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Bon j'ai posé une semaine de congés en mai.
> 
> La première.
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRR


Moi Ça tombe pile poil  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Pour moi, le nouveau MoO semble très simplifié. Mais quand même basé sur du solide (MoO 2 inside). C'est parfait quand on n'a pas trop de temps, ou pour faire découvrir le genre. Il se positionne d’ailleurs sur ce créneau, je crois.

Alors qu'avec Endless Space 2, on nous a annoncé une gestion de la population plutôt intéressante et, il faut le dire, original dans le petit monde du 4x. Malheureusement les DD actuels ne mon pas encore hypé. 

Et là... Projet Augustus... Stellaris... Tu regardes un jeu qui semble fonctionner... Concret... J'ai l'impression que Paradoxe a réussi à couper l'herbe sous les pieds d'Amplitude. Avec Stellaris j'ai l'impression que je vais vivre les aventures intergalactiques de ma petite civilisation. C'est comme ça que je ressens leur communication. Et s'est...  ::wub:: 

J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'Amplitude va proposer. Leur DA est à tomber et leur gameplay asymétrique, pour les races, est, la plupart du temps, très intéressant.  ::): 

Moi hypé ? Noooooooooon... En plus, pour une fois, c'est plutôt joli.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

> Pour moi, le nouveau MoO semble très simplifié mais basé sur du solide (MoO 2 inside). Parfait quand on n'a pas trop de temps, ou pour faire découvrir le genre. Il se positionne d’ailleurs sur ce créneau je crois.
> 
> Alors qu'avec Endless Space 2 on nous a annoncé une gestion de la population plutôt intéressante et il faut le dire original dans le petit monde du 4x. 
> 
> Et là... Projet Augustus... Stellaris... Tu regardes un jeu qui semble fonctionner... Concret... J'ai l'impression que Paradoxe a réussi à couper l'herbe sous les pieds d'Amplitude. Avec Stellaris j'ai l'impression que je vais vivre les aventures intergalactiques de ma petite civilisation. C'est comme ça que je ressens leur communication. Et cette sensation... 
> 
> J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'Amplitude va proposer. Leur DA est à tomber et leur gameplay asymétrique des races est la plupart du temps très intéressant
> 
> Moi hypé ? Noooooooooon...


D'façon on les prendra tous. ^^

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est tellement vrai.  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

> Oui mais c'est quand meme une grande partie du gameplay d'un jeu de strategie qui se situe dans l'espace et pas un detail cosmétique


Non. Tu imagines Palpatine concevoir lui-même l'étoile de la mort? Il a franchement autre chose à foutre. Il a juste dit à un grouillot "fabriquez-moi une arme capable de détruire une planète" et une armée d'ingénieur s'est mise au travail.

----------


## Charmide

> Non. Tu imagines Palpatine concevoir lui-même l'étoile de la mort? Il a franchement autre chose à foutre. Il a juste dit à un grouillot "fabriquez-moi une arme capable de détruire une planète" et une armée d'ingénieur s'est mise au travail.


"Du réalisme dans les jeux Paradox et autres 4X", par Praetor.  ::lol:: 

Faut surtout comprendre que le fait que c'est "une grande partie du gameplay d'un jeu de strategie qui se situe dans l'espace", c'est vrai pour la plupart de ces jeux, mais y'a aucune raison pour laquelle tu ne puisses pas prendre une direction différente. Ce qui est bien compréhensible pour Paradox.

----------


## Praetor

> "Du réalisme dans les jeux Paradox et autres 4X", par Praetor.


T'as vu?  ::P: 

On est sur un forum de geeks ou quoi?

----------


## LePoulpe

Première GPO (en mode "même pas peur des bugs") le vendredi 13 mai !

Si ça vous intéresse, ça se passe ici (dépêchez-vous les places partent très très très vite) : Vers l'infini et au delà

Et j'en profite pour mettre ici le début de nos traductions des carnets pour le mod Far, Far Away (Star Wars) vu qu'avec l'équipe de Mundus Bellicus nous avons décidé de traduire les carnets des mods les plus prometteurs (et peut-être même de traduire à terme les mods en question) :




_Avec l'aimable autorisation du Corps d'Exploration Impérial, et du Corps Expéditionnaire Impérial._

Dans ce premier carnet de pré-développement, je vais vous montrer en profondeur les parties de la galaxie Star Wars dans lesquelles, avec un peu de chance, vous allez vivre des aventures formidables.

Plus tard, cette région de l'espace deviendra le centre des Vestiges de l'Empire, après la montée en puissance de la Nouvelle République. Cependant, en dehors de cet événement personne ne peut nier qu'il s'agit du cœur de la région des Nouveaux Territoires. Elle contient l'un des plus grands carrefours commerciaux de la galaxie, Muunilinst, qui rivalise même avec celui de Coruscant. Muunilinst est le foyer du Clan Bancaire Intergalactique, la plus grande corporation bancaire de la galaxie. Le Clan Bancaire fait remonter son origine à bien avant la fondation de la République Galactique elle-même, et se poursuit bien après. Même si le Clan Bancaire fut un appui majeur de la Confédération des Systèmes Indépendants pendant la Guerre des Clones, son influence et son impact économique était si important que l'Empire lui permit de continuer à opérer sous le contrôle Muun. Et cela, alors même que le Clan Bancaire dût souffrir de la politique anthropo-centriste de l'Empire, où toutes les corporations bancaires devaient être contrôlées par des humains.

Voilà ce qu'il en est pour le centre de la région des Nouveaux Territoires, mais il y a aussi des régions inconnues en bordure de la galaxie, les zones largement non cartographiées de l'ouest de la galaxie. Ceci constitue une faiblesse stratégique pour la région.

Le système Kalee, que vous pouvez trouver tout à gauche sur la carte, et le monde d'origine de nul autre que le Général Grievous. C'est aussi le foyer de l'espèce Kaleesh, un peuple de guerriers. Après l'Essor de l'Empire, la planète a résisté à l'invasion impériale pendant plus d'une décennie avant d'être finalement défaite.

L'Enclave Gree est souvent oubliée quand on parle de Star Wars, mais elle a une histoire très intéressante. C'est l'un des endroits qui ont été façonnés par l'espèce Gree, qui était enviée par bien des espèces de la région, et qui connurent un âge d'or précoce dans l'Histoire de la Galaxie. C'est l'une des plus anciennes, et ce fut alors l'une des espèces les plus avancées. Pendant l'ère de la République, après la Réforme de Ruusan, on pensait que les Gree n'étaient qu'un mythe. Sous l'ère Impériale, l'enclave Gree était connue comme une île au trésor regorgeant d’artefacts culturels et de merveilles, mais les Gree eux-mêmes avaient perdu toute connaissance de leur passé et n'étaient plus guère que les gardiens de ce trésor.

Source 


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédits*
Auteur : dskod1
Traduction et adaptation : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Groomy

> D'façon on les prendra tous. ^^


Non, j'aime pas du tout Endless Space et les jeux Amplitude en général. Stellaris only parce que Paradox.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Non, j'aime pas du tout Endless Space et les jeux Amplitude en général. Stellaris only parce que Paradox.


C'est le sentiment qui grandi en moi de plus en plus. Avec Endless Space j'ai l'impression de tout construire partout, le Lore est sympa mais j'ai pas l'impression de découvrir des choses ou de vivre une aventure. J'attends beaucoup Stellaris sur ce terrain. Attendre jusque en Mai sera difficile.

----------


## Jarec

> Non, j'aime pas du tout Endless Space et les jeux Amplitude en général. Stellaris only parce que Paradox.


Pareil, même si leur direction artistique change de ce qu'on peut voir, j'ai du mal a accrocher a leur univers.

Ps: au passage Sabrovitch & moi organiseront une gpo sur CPC sur Stellaris a sa sortie.

----------


## Anonyme1202

::wub::  On signe où ?

----------


## Darkath

> Pareil, même si leur direction artistique change de ce qu'on peut voir, j'ai du mal a accrocher a leur univers.
> 
> Ps: au passage Sabrovitch & moi organiseront une gpo sur CPC sur Stellaris a sa sortie.


C'est pas sympa de ne pas inclure l'host dans les organisateurs  :tired:

----------


## sabrovitch

> C'est pas sympa de ne pas inclure l'host dans les organisateurs


Tu veux dire Popoff ?
Parce que ta co' teutonne...  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

Je serais de retour en france d'ici Mai.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Je serais de retour en france d'ici Mai.


Si tu me dis pas aussi. Tu ne me parles plus d'ailleurs  :Emo:

----------


## Asimof

J'éprouve beaucoup de sympathie et d'amour pour Amplitude car j'ai découvert le 4X spatial avec Endless Space ! L'interface et les graphismes léchés au petit oignons m'ont permis d'aborder ce types de jeux complexes (j'avais connu que Civ avant). Alors effectivement maintenant après avoir découvert Paradox et EU4 je peux plus jouer à un Endless Space mais il gardera toujours une place à part dans mon coeur  ::P:  . En plus ils font vraiment des efforts pour implanter plus de complexité dans ES2 mais face à Stellaris, qui semble à la fois profond, innovant et très beau (!) ca va être très compliqué...

PS : Oui on signe où pour la GPO canard ? Je sens que c'est la bonne occasion pour me lancer dans mon premier multi  ::):  C'est ouvert aux stagiaires ne pouvant jouer que le soir et le week-end ?  ::ninja::

----------


## sabrovitch

A priori Bisounours ouvrira le topic dans 1-2 semaines.

----------


## Darkath

> Si tu me dis pas aussi. Tu ne me parles plus d'ailleurs


Bah je voulais te parler mais t'as commencer a génocider ma population  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A priori Bisounours ouvrira le topic dans 1-2 semaines.


Du coup je vais ouvrir le mien dans 5 jours  ::trollface::

----------


## Jarec

Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir a point, on créera un beau topic dans quelques semaines !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah je voulais te parler mais t'as commencer a génocider ma population 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup je vais ouvrir le mien dans 5 jours


Salow

----------


## sabrovitch

> Bah je voulais te parler mais t'as commencer a génocider ma population 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup je vais ouvrir le mien dans 5 jours


L'anthrax dans Endless Legend cay opay.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Personnellement, je pense développer une civilisation de vers d’intestin qui contrôle mentalement leur hôte. Ensuite je vais capturer des membres d’autre civilisation cible, les infecter puis les placer à des postes stratégiques de leur empire. Puis, le moment opportun, tous mes fidèles zombies vont déclencher des guerres civiles et ainsi facilité mes invasions planétaires à base de bio-virus auquel mes magnifiques vers sont immunisés.

Quoi ? On ne sait pas encore si c’est possible ?  Et alors ! laissez-moi rêver :ninja :

----------


## sabrovitch

> Personnellement, je pense développer une civilisation de vers d’intestin qui contrôle mentalement leur hôte. Ensuite je vais capturer des membres d’autre civilisation cible, les infecter puis les placer à des postes stratégiques de leur empire. Puis, le moment opportun, tous mes fidèles zombies vont déclencher des guerres civiles et ainsi facilité mes invasions planétaires à base de bio-virus auquel mes magnifiques vers sont immunisés.
> 
> Quoi ? On ne sait pas encore si c’est possible ?  Et alors ! laissez-moi rêver :ninja :


Tu peux infiltrer à la X-COM 2.

----------


## Darkath

> Personnellement, je pense développer une civilisation de vers d’intestin qui contrôle mentalement leur hôte. Ensuite je vais capturer des membres d’autre civilisation cible, les infecter puis les placer à des postes stratégiques de leur empire. Puis, le moment opportun, tous mes fidèles zombies vont déclencher des guerres civiles et ainsi facilité mes invasions planétaires à base de bio-virus auquel mes magnifiques vers sont immunisés.
> 
> Quoi ? On ne sait pas encore si c’est possible ?  Et alors ! laissez-moi rêver :ninja :


Il me semble qu'ils avaient mentionnés une race de symbiotes (mais probablement IA-only avec des events etc.)

----------


## Jarec

De toute façon, purge the xenos

----------


## Anonyme1202

Les vers d'intestin ne craignent pas l'Imperium de l'Humanité. Ils ont un casque de chair.  :Halmet:

----------


## Snakeshit

La Culture oui. Avec que des Abominators en petits vaisseaux  ::ninja:: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> La Culture oui. Avec que des Abominators en petits vaisseaux .


Dans la vidéo, y'avait pas les "noms de vaisseaux Culture-like"

----------


## IriK

> De toute façon, purge the xenos


Le _Bien Suprême_ triomphera  :B):

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Le _Bien Suprême_ triomphera


À grand coup d'Exterminatus.  ::w00t::

----------


## tef31

Je n'ai jamais jamais réussi à m'investir vraiment dans un 4X spatial, et franchement, tout ça me donne envie de m'y mettre!

----------


## Turgon

> Je serais de retour en france d'ici Mai.


Tu passeras par Sedan ?

----------


## Darkath

> Tu passeras par Sedan ?


Je passe par Sedan, mais je ne m'y arrête pas (et je serais 10000m au dessus aussi)

----------


## Turgon

> Je passe par Sedan, mais je ne m'y arrête pas (et je serais 10000m au dessus aussi)


Non, bien sûr que tu ne t'y arrêteras pas. Il faudra bien que tu sois à Paris pour le défilé en Juin. N'oublie pas tes bottes.

----------


## Darkath

Le topic d'HOi c'est a coté

----------


## Aramchek

Un live sur Twitch d'ici 30 minutes.  :;):  

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-00cet.914155/

Le replay sera mis plus tard sur youtube pour ceux qui l'ont manqué.

----------


## Jarec

> Un live sur Twitch d'ici 30 minutes.  
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-00cet.914155/
> 
> Le replay sera mis plus tard sur youtube pour ceux qui l'ont manqué.


Et ça sera une sorte de lets play.
Toutes les semaines ils continueront la partie.

----------


## The Number 9

Twitch merde chez moi, ça charge dans le vide.  ::|: 
Tant pis, j'attendrais youtube...

----------


## Aramchek

> Twitch merde chez moi, ça charge dans le vide. 
> Tant pis, j'attendrais youtube...


Ils ont du retard le live n'a pas commencé.  ::siffle::

----------


## Naad

Ah ah, le tchat qui spam les "-3 stability" parce que le stream reboot.  ::lol::

----------


## Jarec

Le nouvel écran de création de faction  ::love::

----------


## Aramchek

Les blorgs  :Gerbe:

----------


## Nelfe

La vache, y'a vraiment un tas d'options pour personnaliser sa race et son empire, c'est impressionnant.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le live était bien mais faisait redites avec les précédentes vidéos. J'ai hâte de voir les milieux de parties.

Sinon je viens enfin de regarder le trailer de la GDC 2016...  :Bave:  Ils nous vendent vraiment de l’aventure !  ::wub::

----------


## LePoulpe

A l'aube de la civilisation galactique, mais bien longtemps après la disparition des Célestes, la plus grande partie de l'étendue Gordienne faisait partie de l'Empire de Xim. Créé par Xim le Despote, l'Empire de Xim s'effondra après la mort dans une geôle de l'empire Hutt de son leader éponyme. Après cela, des régions indépendantes refirent surface et mirent fin à cet empire éphémère mais immense. Malgré la vitesse de sa chute après l'âge d'or, l'Empire de Xim aura laissé une marque décisive dans cette région de l'univers. Les GenoHaradans, la police secrète créée par Xim, continuea à exister en temps que société secrète pendant encore 20 000 ans.

Rendons-nous maintenant sans transition à la Grande Guerre des Sith, auprès du Seigneur Sith Exar Kun, qui se servit des temples de Yavin 4 comme de bases d'opération personnelles. Cette guerre dura moins d'un an, et pourtant elle fut sanglante et brutale, et s'acheva sur une victoire à la Pyrrhus de la République et des Jedi. La dernière bataille de cette guerre se déroula sur Yavin 4, où débarquèrent des milliers de Jedi. Exar Kun, quand il comprit que la guerre était perdue, fit usage d'un ancient rite de magie Sith et sacrifia ses fidèles serviteurs, ce qui permit à son esprit de survivre à son corps afin de poursuivre la lutte contre les Jedi. Ces derniers, ignorant cette cérémonie, utilisèrent la Force pour créer de vastes boucliers de lumière autour des temples de la lune. Lorsque la lumière entra en contact avec la magie du rituel, il y eut une grande tempête de feu. Les Jedi assistèrent impuissants à la destruction par le feu de la surface de Yavin 4.

La Grande Guerre des Sith avait laissé l'étendue Gordienne dévastée. Le Chancellier Tol Cressa y envoya des robots G0-T pour rendre à cette région de l'espace sa gloire passée. Mal lui en pris, car les robots se rebellèrent, et annexèrent 16 mondes pour former un territoire appelé 400100500260026. Cet état fut rapidement anéanti par la Flotte de la République. Le design de ces robots sera plus tard réutilisé par l'Empire pour créer le droïde d'interrogatoire IT-O.

Bien que la Grande Guerre des Sith fût brève, elle marque le début d'une série de guerres et de conflits connus sous le nom d' "Anciennes Guerres Sith", qui ravagèrent la galaxie pendant 64 années, et après lesquelles les Jedi décidèrent de retirer Yavin 4 de tous les enregistrements publics.

L'étendue Gordienne connut alors la paix, et put reprendre des forces. Bien qu'elle s'implica pendant la Guerre des Clones, les batailles y furent se faible intensité. Plus tard, l'Alliance Rebelle choisira Yavin 4 comme base principale, ce qui poussera l'Empirea faire le blocus du Secteur de l'étendue Gordienne.

Enfin, nous allons terminer pour cette région avec une note quelque peu subsidiaire. Le dernier événement majeur que connut l'étendue Gordienne furent les Massacres de Stenax. Lorsque l'Empire eut établi l'existence de Stenos, la planète d'origine des Stenax, ceux-ci commencèrent à quitter leur monde pour se disperser dans la galaxie. Bien qu'il n'y eut alors rien de particulièrement inquiétant dans cette diaspora, c'était en réalité le début de l'exécution d'un plan à grande échelle qui servirait à déterminer les mondes que les Stenax allaient conquérir. En l'an 4 après la bataille de Yavin, les Stenax lancèrent des attaques sur les Impériaux stationnés sur leur monde, ainsi que sur des populations non-Stenax. Ils prirent le contrôle de l'arsenal impérial, et commencèrent l'invasion de l'étendue Gordienne. Les Stenax massacrèrent des millions d'individus avant d'être battus par la Nouvelle République. Des postes en orbites furent alors bâtis autour de Stenos, afin que la Nouvelle Réublique puisse surveiller les activités sur la planète.



Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédits*
Auteur : dskod1
Traduction et adaptation : Spectator_Errans

----------


## DarkMouette

Mon frère m'a forwardé les 3 dernières play, et maintenant je suis trop hyped... Frak :D

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Concernant la futur partie multi sur Stellaris, j'espère qu'on pourra bloquer chaque race par personne afin de ne pas avoir de copie (au niveau du skin)

----------


## Darkath

> Concernant la futur partie multi sur Stellaris, j'espère qu'on pourra bloquer chaque race par personne afin de ne pas avoir de copie (au niveau du skin)


Prévu, mais y'a encore le problème des humains. Moi je suis pour soit 1 seul humain et basta (tiré au sort parmis tout ceux qui voudraient jouer humain) soit 0 pour éviter le crêpage de chignons.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...


Yop, merci pour les trads mais je pense tu peux juste poster les liens quand ça concerne des mods (pour ceux que ça intéresse), vu que ça concerne pas le vrai jeu (pour éviter la confusion)  :;):

----------


## Jarec

Laissez moi les humains pls  ::'(:

----------


## Nuka

> Laissez moi les humains pls


Non : champignons pour toi (celui qui ressemble à une grosse amanite tue-mouche)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Prévu, mais y'a encore le problème des humains. Moi je suis pour soit 1 seul humain et basta (tiré au sort parmis tout ceux qui voudraient jouer humain) soit 0 pour éviter le crêpage de chignons.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yop, merci pour les trads mais je pense tu peux juste poster les liens quand ça concerne des mods (pour ceux que ça intéresse), vu que ça concerne pas le vrai jeu (pour éviter la confusion)


Clairement il faut qu'un seul humain, après j'ai du mal à croire que plein de monde veulent jouer cette race de merde  ::): 

tant que j'ai mes canard de l'espace au final  ::P:

----------


## sabrovitch

> Clairement il faut qu'un seul humain, après j'ai du mal à croire que plein de monde veulent jouer cette race de merde 
> 
> tant que j'ai mes canard de l'espace au final


"Cette race de merde"
 ::mellow:: 

Sinon moi je réserve les spaces fénèques.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> "Cette race de merde"
> 
> 
> Sinon moi je réserve les spaces fénèques.


Je ne peux qu'imaginer les humains militariste et xenophobe. Ce style ne me plait pas  ::):

----------


## Jarec

> "Cette race de merde"
> 
> 
> Sinon moi je réserve les spaces fénèques.


Bon bah si c'est une espèce de merde, je la réserve hein  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne peux qu'imaginer les humains militariste et xenophobe. Ce style ne me plait pas


Tqt je viendrais génocider tes planètes avec plaisir.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Je ne peux qu'imaginer les humains militariste et xenophobe. Ce style ne me plait pas


Moi j'imagine toutes les races militaristes et xénophobes. Car au fond c'est ça, quelle que soit notre race, notre couleur, notre quantité de poils et d'antennes, on est tous des connards fascistes et racistes. 

(C'est un 4X quoi y'a de la guerre en général, mais personne t'empêchera de faire ta fédé' des bisounours de l'espace !)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Moi j'imagine toutes les races militaristes et xénophobes. Car au fond c'est ça, quelle que soit notre race, notre couleur, notre quantité de poils et d'antennes, on est tous des connards fascistes et racistes. 
> 
> (C'est un 4X quoi y'a de la guerre en général, mais personne t'empêchera de faire ta fédé' des bisounours de l'espace !)


Pourquoi lorsqu'on ne veut pas faire de xenophobe c'est direct bisounours ? Ce sera un empire qui éduque et intégre les autres race à sa grandeur et à sa magnificence

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi lorsqu'on ne veut pas faire de xenophobe c'est direct bisounours ? Ce sera un empire qui éduque et intégre les autres race à sa grandeur et à sa magnificence


Et qui rééduque les sous-races pour leur apprendre qui sont les alphas, et quelle est la bonne conduite à tenir ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Et qui rééduque les sous-races pour leur apprendre qui sont les alphas, et quelle est la bonne conduite à tenir ?


Les space duck, avec la religion du grand magret

----------


## sabrovitch

> Pourquoi lorsqu'on ne veut pas faire de xenophobe c'est direct bisounours ? Ce sera un empire qui éduque et intégre les autres race à sa grandeur et à sa magnificence


Tu peux être militariste xénophile (genre Tau), mais si tu fais pacifiste xénophile bah si c'est bisouwnours  ::P:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Pourquoi lorsqu'on ne veut pas faire de xenophobe c'est direct bisounours ? Ce sera un empire qui éduque et intégre les autres race à sa grandeur et à sa magnificence


Bisounours.

En vrai, on s'en fout tant que y'as des gens qui jouent les 2.
Faut de tout pour faire un monde univers.

----------


## Alchimist

> "Cette race de merde"
> 
> 
> Sinon moi je réserve les spaces fénèques.


Mais c'étaient les miens, je voulais faire une race de Star Fox  :Emo: 

Je vais devoir me replier sur les reptiles si je participe à cette première partie multijoueur, 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors sur les insectes mais si c'est le cas je vais jouer comme un essaim de locuste ne laissant que désolation dans mon sillage

  :Cigare:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Après on a quand même pas mal de choix pour un max de fun. J'ai vue chez les insectes des skin plutot cool

----------


## sabrovitch

J'aime beaucoup les divers mollusques aussi.

Mais bon les renards des neiges hein tu peux pas test.

----------


## Molina

> Tu peux être militariste xénophile (genre Tau), mais si tu fais pacifiste xénophile bah si c'est bisouwnours


Mais si t'es pacifiste xénophobe, tu deviens la Suisse ?

----------


## Alchimist

> Tu peux être militariste xénophile (genre Tau), mais si tu fais pacifiste xénophile bah si c'est bisouwnours


Tu peut être pacifiste/xénophile est toujours être un bâtard, regardes les Asari dans Mass Effect, c'est juste que tu cherches le contrôle politique par assimilation pacifique plutôt que par la puissance brute.

----------


## Darkath

> Mais c'était les miens, je voulais faire une race de Star Fox


Non mais la GPO est pas organisée, y'a pas de reservations ou quoi pour le moment.

Je pense qu'on partira sur un processus premier arrivé premier servi et basta.

Genre on peut faire un truc du style : pour t'inscrire a la GPO tu prend un screen de ton espèce avec son drapeau dans l'écran de creation, et tu le poste sur le topic de la GPO, comme ça 1) ça oblige a creer son espece en avance et pas perdre 10 ans pour lancer la partie 2) ça permet a tout le monde de voir clairement ce qui a deja été choisi




>

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Non mais la GPO est pas organisée, y'a pas de reservations ou quoi pour le moment.
> 
> Je pense qu'on partira sur un processus premier arrivé premier servi et basta.
> 
> Genre on peut faire un truc du style : pour t'inscrire a la GPO tu prend un screen de ton espèce avec son drapeau dans l'écran de creation, et tu le poste sur le topic de la GPO, comme ça 1) ça oblige a creer son espece en avance et pas perdre 10 ans pour lancer la partie 2) ça permet a tout le monde de voir clairement ce qui a deja été choisi


C'est noté, vue que je télécharge plus rapidement que vous, j'aurai déjà mon screen avant tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> C'est noté, vue que je télécharge plus rapidement que vous, j'aurai déjà mon screen avant tout le monde


Justement ça favorise aussi ceux qui ont une bonne connection  ::ninja:: 

ça forcera peut être certains bordelais a investir dans la fibre  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Tu peux être militariste xénophile (genre Tau)


En plus d'être des religieux zélés et des collectivistes  :Bave: 
Je les réserves ! (doit bien y avoir des lézard ou même mammifère avec une gueule semblable)

----------


## sabrovitch

> En plus d'être des religieux zélés et des collectivistes 
> Je les réserves ! (doit bien y avoir des lézard ou même mammifère avec une gueule semblable)


T'as des reptiliens qui ressemblent un peu  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Justement ça favorise aussi ceux qui ont une bonne connection 
> 
> ça forcera peut être certains bordelais a investir dans la fibre


 :tired:

----------


## IriK

> T'as des reptiliens qui ressemblent un peu


 ::love::

----------


## Aramchek

Y a pas mal de races ouais. 



Et comme je suis gentil le premier let's play de Jeudi:

----------


## Darkath

Combien on parie que PLANT est un DLC déouane ?

----------


## Aramchek

> Combien on parie que PLANT est un DLC déouane ?


Ils font des DLC day one maintenant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Combien on parie que PLANT est un DLC déouane ?


J'y pensais aussi, mais y a des formes de plantes dans les fungus, donc c'est bizarre.

----------


## MikeFriks

Wah, je n'avais pas vu cette image, c'est impressionnant et variera volontiers chaque partie !

Ha ok, je n'ai pas encore regarder la vidéo.

----------


## Darkath

> Wah, je n'avais pas vu cette image, c'est impressionnant et variera volontiers chaque partie !


ça date de la vidéo d'hier soir en meme temps donc c'est la première fois qu'on peut voir tous les portraits.

----------


## IriK

> Y a pas mal de races ouais. 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...et/ANcpdUd.jpg
> 
> Et comme je suis gentil le premier let's play de Jeudi:


Merci Aram, je cherchais justement un tableau des races  ::): 

Pour des Tau je vois bien le 1 ou 2 des reptiles.
Et les aviaires sont assez classe (le 10 et 7 surtout)

Par contre c'est vrai qu'on le sent venir le ou les DLC cosmétique.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ça manque de poissons de l'espace...

----------


## Lokamayadon

Ils ont pris le parti pris qu'une espece aquatique ne peut pas fonder un empire spatial. (technologie impossible dans l'eau a part quelques outils comme font les dauphins,ect... mais pas de feu, d'electricite ou de metallurgie)

----------


## Anonyme1202

Seems Legit.

----------


## tompalmer

ça doit être marrant un multi sur ce jeu  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

Oui l'idée dans stellaris semble être que les différentes espèces jouable ont grosso suivi la même évolution que les humains, ce qui inclus être basé sur l'eau et le carbone, avoir des membres pour manipuler des outils, se tenir debout, avoir une grosse tête pour contenir un gros cerveau, et avoir une civilisation similaire qui est passée par les même grandes étapes historiques (de l'aube de la civilisation a la société post-atomique)

----------


## Jarec

> Oui l'idée dans stellaris semble être que les différentes espèces jouable ont grosso suivi la même évolution que les humains, ce qui inclus être basé sur l'eau et le carbone, avoir des membres pour manipuler des outils, se tenir debout, avoir une grosse tête pour contenir un gros cerveau, et avoir une civilisation similaire qui est passée par les même grandes étapes historiques (de l'aube de la civilisation a la société post-atomique)


Ouais enfin on a une méduse géante dans le lot  ::o:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ouais enfin on a une méduse géante dans le lot


La Culture accepte toutes les formes de vie, y compris les fougères.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ils ont pris le parti pris qu'une espece aquatique ne peut pas fonder un empire spatial. (technologie impossible dans l'eau a part quelques outils comme font les dauphins,ect... mais pas de feu, d'electricite ou de metallurgie)


Never forget the Mon Calamari.

----------


## Jarec

> Never forget the Mon Calamari.


Tqt DLC "Trouble in Water" incoming

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est quoi La Culture ? De la confiture ?  ::huh::

----------


## Darkath

> C'est quoi La Culture ? De la confiture ?





> The Culture is a fictional interstellar anarchist utopian society created by the Scottish writer Iain M. Banks, which features in a number of his space opera novels and works of short fiction, collectively called the Culture series.
> In the series, the Culture is composed of several inter-bred humanoid species, as well as machines with intelligences ranging from basic computers, to human-equivalent drones, to superintelligent artificial intelligences called Minds. The Culture's economy is maintained automatically by its non-sentient machines, with high-level work entrusted to the Minds' subroutines, which allows its humanoid and drone citizens to indulge their passions, romances, hobbies, or other activities, without servitude. Many of the series' protagonists are humanoids who choose to work for the Culture's elite diplomatic or espionage organisations, and interact with other civilisations whose citizens hold wildly different ideologies, morals, and technologies.

----------


## Anonyme1202

::O:  Je file immédiatement voir si je peu chopper une de ces nouvelles dans la librairie en bas de chez moi !

----------


## Turgon

Les gens qui font des courses à la GPO, pensez à prendre une petite douche froide d'ici la sortie tout de même. A tête reposée une semaine après la sortie vous serez un peu plus certains d'être capables de tenir une GPO ou non.

----------


## Darkath

> Les gens qui font des courses à la GPO, pensez à prendre une petite douche froide d'ici la sortie tout de même. A tête reposée une semaine après la sortie vous serez un peu plus certains d'être capables de tenir une GPO ou non.


T'es pas non plus obligé d'être désagréable avec ceux qui veulent en organiser  ::siffle::

----------


## Jarec

> Les gens qui font des courses à la GPO, pensez à prendre une petite douche froide d'ici la sortie tout de même. A tête reposée une semaine après la sortie vous serez un peu plus certains d'être capables de tenir une GPO ou non.


Merci de ce commentaire très instructif, tu peux repartir du topic maintenant.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Oui, laisse-nous dans notre hype du moment.  ::P:  Une partie à 32 canards même sur un jeu de merde... c'est toujour intéressant. même si je n'en ai jamais joué une.  ::siffle::

----------


## Turgon

> Merci de ce commentaire très instructif, tu peux repartir du topic maintenant.


D'accord. A vos ordres monsieur le nazi.

@Darkath : j'essaie pas d'être désagréable, mais faire une GPO ça implique d'être quasi certain de pouvoir bloquer une soirée par semaine pendant plusieurs mois. Et ce alors que les gens n'ont pas encore mis la main sur le jeu. On n'a même pas encore vu de gameplay au delà de l'early.

----------


## Darkath

De toutes façons je suggère de n'ouvrir les inscriptions qu'a la sortie (selon la methode du screenshot d'espece suggérée précédemment). Après on peut toujours en parler en attendant sans nécessairement ouvrir un topic.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'accord. A vos ordres monsieur le nazi.
> 
> @Darkath : j'essaie pas d'être désagréable, mais faire une GPO ça implique d'être quasi certain de pouvoir bloquer une soirée par semaine pendant plusieurs mois. Et ce alors que les gens n'ont pas encore mis la main sur le jeu. On n'a même pas encore vu de gameplay au delà de l'early.


T'as été méchant avec poisse l'autre jour  ::(:

----------


## Nuka

> Les gens qui font des courses à la GPO, pensez à prendre une petite douche froide d'ici la sortie tout de même. A tête reposée une semaine après la sortie vous serez un peu plus certains d'être capables de tenir une GPO ou non.


Oui, surtout que ça reste Paradox avec ses beta test live en mode release...
Mais bon... C'est paradox aussi, à savoir des jeux qui sont trop biens !!!

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Oui, surtout que ça reste Paradox avec ses beta test live en mode release...


 Tu vis encore en 2010 ?

----------


## Nuka

> Tu vis encore en 2010 ?


Bonjour Ivan,
Non, je parle d'expérience récente (cf. tous les DLC récents), et j'évite en général les questions rhétoriques malvenues. L'agressivité est souvent une marque de faiblesse.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

En 2010 on était encore très susceptibles aussi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

On se détend les cocos.

Les jeux paradox sont beaucoup moins buggés qu'avant, DLC compris. Mais ces derniers temps j'ai l'impressions qu'ils ont passé moins de temps sur l'équilibrage de certaines features en particulier sur CK2.

----------


## Jarec

> Oui, surtout que ça reste Paradox avec ses beta test live en mode release...
> Mais bon... C'est paradox aussi, à savoir des jeux qui sont trop biens !!!


Personnellement, la meilleur gpo d'EUIV au niveau de l'ambiance, des délires, etc c'est la toute première que j'ai faite ici sur cpc, une semaine après la sortie du jeu.
Alors oui, il y avait des déséquilibrages (cc la tech 30), surement des bugs (même si j'en ait pas souvenir), mais putain qu'est ce qu'on s'était marré avant que tout le monde n'optimise son pays au poil de fion près.
(Mug 4 ever dans mon coeur avec son ottomanie americaine)

----------


## Nuka

> Personnellement, la meilleur gpo d'EUIV au niveau de l'ambiance, des délires, etc c'est la toute première que j'ai faite ici sur cpc, une semaine après la sortie du jeu.
> Alors oui, il y avait des déséquilibrages (cc la tech 30), surement des bugs (même si j'en ait pas souvenir), mais putain qu'est ce qu'on s'était marré avant que tout le monde n'optimise son pays au poil de fion près.
> (Mug 4 ever dans mon coeur avec son ottomanie americaine)


A voir, ça peut être fun en effet. Je me tate vraiment pour le coup en day one, je n'ai jamais été aussi hypé par un jeu paradox que celui-là (et pourtant je hype facilement en général sur du paradox).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On se détend les cocos.


Tu as raison, mes excuses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En 2010 on était encore très susceptibles aussi


Déjà avant 2010, et surtout en 2016 !

----------


## Aramchek

> On se détend les cocos.
> 
> Les jeux paradox sont beaucoup moins buggés qu'avant, DLC compris. Mais ces derniers temps j'ai l'impressions qu'ils ont passé moins de temps sur l'équilibrage de certaines features en particulier sur CK2.


CK2 ça doit être l'usine à gaz niveau équilibrage avec toutes les mécaniques de jeu qu'ajoutent les différents DLC.  ::P:

----------


## Turgon

Après, CK2 est impossible à équilibrer étant donné que les objectifs peuvent varier grandement.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je me risque à dire, que pour ce jeu paradox ses sortie les doigts du cul pour avoir un jeu stable pour le multi (après l'équilibrage et bug c'est le même bordel à chaque nouveau jeu)

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oui l'idée dans stellaris semble être que les différentes espèces jouable ont grosso suivi la même évolution que les humains, ce qui inclus être basé sur l'eau et le carbone, avoir des membres pour manipuler des outils, se tenir debout, avoir une grosse tête pour contenir un gros cerveau, et avoir une civilisation similaire qui est passée par les même grandes étapes historiques (de l'aube de la civilisation a la société post-atomique)


On a des cosmic champignons dans le jeu. Les champis sont bien connu pour leur capacité à tenir un tournevis.  ::rolleyes::  Moi je voulais juste des espèces à l'*apparence* de poiscailles, pas de véritables sardines spatiales.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je file immédiatement voir si je peu chopper une de ces nouvelles dans la librairie en bas de chez moi !


Fait. Je les avais empruntés à un ami sur mon livre électronique mais j'ai tout acheté en fin de compte tellement c'est énorme.

----------


## Alchimist

> On a des cosmic champignons dans le jeu. Les champis sont bien connu pour leur capacité à tenir un tournevis.  Moi je voulais juste des espèces à l'*apparence* de poiscailles, pas de véritables sardines spatiales.


Chez les reptiles tu peux trouver le n°12 qui ressemble un peu à ça :




> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...et/ANcpdUd.jpg

----------


## Lokamayadon

Que pensez-vous de l'esclavage ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Que pensez-vous de l'esclavage ?


 :tired: 
C'est pas bien !
...
 :tired: 

Enslave the xenos !  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

Tiens il me semble en regardant le let's play de Paradox que les corps célestes sont statiques. Les lunes ne semblent pas tourner en orbite autour de leur planète, les planètes autour de leur astre. (Où alors me trompé-je ?)

D'un côté ça donne plus de stabilité en créant une véritable carte statique, de l'autre je trouve que ça retire un peu de dynamisme. Qu'en pensez-vous ? (en dehors des considérations de performances. Il est possible en effet que ça plombe sévèrement certaines petites configurations, dont la mienne).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Quand je pense que je vais pouvoir faire la république soviétique galactique de mes rêves, matérialiste et collectiviste  ::wub::

----------


## Nuka

> Quand je pense que je vais pouvoir faire la république soviétique galactique de mes rêves, matérialiste et collectiviste


J'ai envie de faire la même chose que toi, mais avec un objectif roleplay en plus : la destruction de toutes les civilisations ayant une croyance religieuse, pour qu'enfin mon leader puisse dire "Dieu est mort ce soir". 

(Et l'asservissement de tous les autres  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Nelfe

Je vais pour ma part pouvoir recréer un Empire façon WH40k ou bien Star Wars, et surtout un empire façon tyranides  :Bave:

----------


## Aramchek

Scientifique fou qui manipule les races primitives.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens il me semble en regardant le let's play de Paradox que les corps célestes sont statiques. Les lunes ne semblent pas tourner en orbite autour de leur planète, les planètes autour de leur astre. (Où alors me trompé-je ?)
> 
> D'un côté ça donne plus de stabilité en créant une véritable carte statique, de l'autre je trouve que ça retire un peu de dynamisme. Qu'en pensez-vous ? (en dehors des considérations de performances. Il est possible en effet que ça plombe sévèrement certaines petites configurations, dont la mienne).


C'est statique et au fond ça ne fait aucune différence car même distant world qui gère les orbites ce n'est pas exploité.

Pour le dire d'une autre façon, il faudrait une mécanique de jeu intéressante qui pousse à exploiter ce système d'orbite ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement.

----------


## tef31

> Je vais pour ma part pouvoir recréer un Empire façon WH40k ou bien Star Wars, et surtout un empire façon tyranides


Pour ma part, ca sera aussi un empire galactique! Ca va filer droit !

----------


## Nuka

> Scientifique fou qui manipule les races primitives. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est statique et au fond ça ne fait aucune différence car même distant world qui gère les orbites ce n'est pas exploité.
> 
> Pour le dire d'une autre façon, il faudrait une mécanique de jeu intéressante qui pousse à exploiter ce système d'orbite ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement.


Il pourrait y en avoir si l'on a la capacité d'anticiper le placement des planètes, pour prévoir le chemin le plus court pour attaquer depuis une arrivée en warp drive.
Mais a priori, vu que l'on ne fait que cliquer sur l'étoile de destination, comme tu le dis ca rend le truc stratégiquement inintéressant.

----------


## Groomy

> C'est statique et au fond ça ne fait aucune différence


Un peu, ça fait un univers moins statique. Ça fait un peu plus vivant... (un peu comme dans Distant Worlds avec le secteur privé, ça donne l'impression de vie).
Ce serait pas mal que ça bouge un peu, rien qu'une comète qui passe de temps en temps.... (autrement qu'en event).

----------


## Aramchek

> Un peu, ça fait un univers moins statique. Ça fait un peu plus vivant... (un peu comme dans Distant Worlds avec le secteur privé, ça donne l'impression de vie).
> Ce serait pas mal que ça bouge un peu, rien qu'une comète qui passe de temps en temps.... (autrement qu'en event).


Déjà dans Distant World je n'y fais pas attention car je suis en dezoom la plus part du temps, mais le secteur civil m'a plus marqué que la gestion des orbites c'est sûr.

Ah pour info:



> I don't know if you'll be able to pre-load the files or not. But I can say that the total download size will probably be less than 4GB


Source

----------


## GAthrawn

> Il pourrait y en avoir si l'on a la capacité d'anticiper le placement des planètes, pour prévoir le chemin le plus court pour attaquer depuis une arrivée en warp drive.
> Mais a priori, vu que l'on ne fait que cliquer sur l'étoile de destination, comme tu le dis ca rend le truc stratégiquement inintéressant.


Ou détourner la course d'une lune pour la jeter sur la planète  ::wub::

----------


## Illusive Man

Personne n'a pensé à la modocratie intergalactique des Canards !  ::lol::

----------


## Serpi

> Personne n'a pensé à la modocratie intergalactique des Canards !


Il n'y a pas de phénotype qui ressemble à un lapin  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Il faut demander au dessinateur de CPC de faire quelques portraits avant la sortie.  :Bave:

----------


## Zavora

> Personne n'a pensé à la *médiocratie* intergalactique des Canards !


Tu vas pas aller loin avec ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Nelfe

> Il n'y a pas de phénotype qui ressemble à un lapin


Par contre il y en a un qui ressemble à un canard  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Ou détourner la course d'une lune pour la jeter sur la planète


 Tu avais backé Planetary Annihilation ?  ::'(:

----------


## Illusive Man

> Tu vas pas aller loin avec ça


Bof on ira déjà plus loin que les champi de l'espace  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Premier DLC ! Un bonus de précommande.  :haha: 

On va tous pouvoir jouer humain.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aramchek

Dev Diary #26: Gestion de la population

----------


## Alchimist



----------


## Darkath



----------


## Jarec

Le seul truc que je trouve bizarre, c'est le fait qu'une fois les frontières migratoires fermées, tout marche, genre y a pas d'immigration illégale dans le monde de stellaris

----------


## Anonyme1202

Normal ! tous les actes illégaux sont punis par une exécution immédiate.  :haha:

----------


## Asimof

C'est parceque le Bloc Identitaire Galactique veille au grain  ::ninja::  (crédit : @burzumzumzem)

----------


## Brienne

Peut-être que les fonctionnaires qui sortent ces stats finissent au poteau. Pas de chiffres officiels, pas de problèmes.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Le seul truc que je trouve bizarre, c'est le fait qu'une fois les frontières migratoires fermées, tout marche, genre y a pas d'immigration illégale dans le monde de stellaris


C'est quand même chaud de venir avec un vaisseau à l'approche d'une planète sans être autorisé. J'pense que ça justifie du coup.

----------


## Jarec

> C'est quand même chaud de venir avec un vaisseau à l'approche d'une planète sans être autorisé. J'pense que ça justifie du coup.


Bof, passagers clandestins, fraude dans les spatioports, etc

----------


## Molina

Bof. Sous quel critère les immigrés choisissent ton système plutôt qu'un autre empire ? Ça serai un enfer à coder et à justifier. 

Et puis une  tête de champi sur un marché humain, ça passe pas inaperçu.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Depuis Alien on fais plus attention au passager clandestin.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est parceque le Bloc Identitaire Galactique veille au grain  (crédit : @burzumzumzem)


Oni  ::cry::

----------


## Alchimist

> Bof. Sous quel critère les immigrés choisissent ton système plutôt qu'un autre empire ? Ça serai un enfer à coder et à justifier.


Je ne connais rien à la programmation, mais si on prend des éléments comme le gain d’énergie (=attraction économique), le bonheur de l’empire (=bien-être), des éthiques pas trop éloignés (=similitude culturelle), et des lois considérées comme acceptable (=assurance d’être un minimum bien traité), ça nous donne des facteurs permettant d'identifier les causes d'une immigration étrangère. Derrière on hiérarchie ces 4 facteurs pour faire en sorte qu’il y ait des facteurs plus déterminants que d’autres, on rajoute une comparaison de ces facteurs avec ceux des empires voisins, et de l'empire dont l'immigration est issue … et on a quelque chose qui, en effet, ne semble pas évident à faire, mais n'est pas non plus insurmontable.

Enfin je ne trouve pas ça embêtant, et c'est quelque chose qui peut toujours voir le jour dans une extension.

----------


## Darkath

> Bof. Sous quel critère les immigrés choisissent ton système plutôt qu'un autre empire ? Ça serai un enfer à coder et à justifier. 
> 
> Et puis une  tête de champi sur un marché humain, ça passe pas inaperçu.


Bah si les pops qui migrent (en y étant autorisé par les lois) choisissent déjà le systeme de destination en fonction de leur préférences (basé sur le bonheur escompté j'imagine), je vois pas comment on pourrait pas adapter ça pour l'immigration "illégale". 




> Pops who are allowed to migrate will tend to move to planets they like better than the one they currently live on. This is not just a matter of the Planet Class, but also things like whether the planet has Slaves (which Decadent Pops like), if there are alien Pops on the planet (which Xenophobes dislike and Xenophiles like), and whether the planet lies within a Sector or the core worlds (dissidents and aliens tend to move to Sectors to live with like-minded individuals.)


Après comme disent les autres c'est moins réalistes de se balader clandestinement dans l'empire quand t'as une gueule de champignon, doit traverser 300 000 années lumières sans etre repérer et arriver jusqu'a la terre ferme sans jamais rencontrer un douanier. La logistique me semble légèrement plus complexe que traverser la méditerranée.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Dev Diary #26: Gestion de la population


n'empeche qu'il y a des trucs intéressants.
Genre encourager l'immigration pour avoir une population nombreuse plus rapidement par exemple. Ca a son charme. 

D'un aut' coté je me dis qu'associer les purges avec un jeu spatial c'est plutot bien vu. Dans CKII ou  HOI4 ca aurait fait jaser  ::ninja:: 


Je me demande comment régagis une pop immigrée quand on extermine ceux de sa race sur une planète.

----------


## Longwelwind

> D'un aut' coté je me dis qu'associer les purges avec un jeu spatial c'est plutot bien vu. Dans CKII ou *HOI4* ca aurait fait jaser



A une lettre près, et ça aurait vraiment fait jaser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> A une lettre près, et ça aurait vraiment fait jaser.


Jelb?

----------


## Praetor

> Je me demande comment régagis une pop immigrée quand on extermine ceux de sa race sur une planète.


On n'extermine pas, on apporte la liberté et la démocratie à coups de torpilles à photons, nuance. On fait ça pour leur bien.

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°26 : Migrations, Esclavage & Purges* Salut les gens !

Ce fut sans aucun doute une semaine chargée pour votre serviteur, avec beaucoup de présentations dans la presse, et bien sûr, la grandiose conférence de Paradox à San Francisco. Pendant ce temps, le reste de l'équipe a travaillé sans relâche pour achever les nouveaux écrans de démarrage, mais ce n'est pas de cela que je vais vous parler aujourd'hui... A la place, et malgré la brume du jet-lag, je pensais vous parler un peu de la façon dont vous administrez votre population dans _Stellaris_ ! Vous vous en souvenez peut-être, comme cela est mentionné dans le carnet sur les Doctrines et les Édits, que l'ethos initial que vous choisissez pour votre Empire va avoir un très fort impact sur ce que vous pouvez faire et ne pas faire, et sur ce qui risque de faire se lever les sourcils à votre population. Trois des doctrines les plus intéressantes concernent la *Migration*, l'*Esclavage* et les *Purges*.



Commençons par la *Migration*. Les Pops peuvent bouger de deux manières entre les planètes : via une migration spontanée, ou par relocalisation. Si vous jouez un Empire Individualiste Fanatique, vous devez autoriser au moins votre espèce fondatrice à se déplacer librement (il y a une option pour empêcher les Pops aliens de migrer - ce qui est peu apprécié des Xénophiles.). Les Pops qui ont le droit de migrer tendront à se déplacer vers des planètes qui correspondent mieux à leurs aspirations que celles où ils vivent à ce moment. Ce n'est pas simplement un problème de Type de Planète, mais cela dépend aussi de la présence d'Esclaves (que les Pop Décadentes apprécient), de Pops aliens (ce que les Xénophobes désapprouvent et les Xénophiles apprécient), et si la planète en question se trouve dans un Secteur ou dans l'un des mondes principaux de votre empire (les dissidents et les aliens tendent à aller dans des Secteurs où ils peuvent vivre auprès d'individus qui partagent leur vision des choses). Si un autre Empire vous donne un accès migratoire, vos Pops envisageront aussi de migrer sur ses planètes.

Maintenant, à moins que vous ne jouiez un Empire Individualiste, vous pouvez aussi adopter une Doctrine qui autorise à relocaliser de force certaines Pops. Cela vous permettra de tout simplement déplacer vos Pops entre vos planètes, pour un coût bien entendu très élevé. Il y a encore une possibilité pour contrôler les migrations : les Xénophobes Fanatiques peuvent promulguer des Édits planétaires pour décourager fortement l'immigration alien. De la même manière, les Xénophiles Fanatiques peuvent fortement l'encourager...



Voilà donc comme l'immigration fonctionne. Ensuite, il y a l'*Esclavage*. Comme pour les Doctrines de Migration, vous avez trois possibilités : esclavage de toutes les Pops, seulement des aliens, ou bien pas du tout. Les Individualistes Fanatiques ne peuvent pas être joués avec l'esclavage, sauf si l'espèce fondatrice a le trait Décadent, et seuls les Xénophobes peuvent limiter l'Esclavage aux aliens. Pourquoi recourir aux esclaves ? Eh bien, aussi répréhensible que cela puisse être, les Pops ainsi asservies sont des ouvriers plus efficaces (mais des scientifiques moins brillants). Bien sûr, les esclaves peuvent rejoindre des Factions d'Esclaves - et ils le feront, bien que des Esclaves Collectivistes accepteront plus facilement leur sort, pour le Bien Commun.

Enfin, parlons un peu des *Purges*, qui sont simplement un moyen de se débarrasser des Pops gênantes... de manière permanente. Naturellement, c'est une décision qui fera réagir votre population et qui les autres Empires ont tendance à éprouver le l'empathie pour vos victimes.

Cela suffira pour aujourd'hui. La semaine prochaine, nous essaierons de faire un carnet de développement plus joyeux en parlant du son et de la musique !
Source 


Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Doomdark
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Naturellement, c'est une décision qui fera réagir votre population et qui les autres Empires ont tendance à éprouver le l'empathie pour vos victimes.


Naturally, this is something that both your own population and other Empires tend to react to rather emphatically.

"Evidemment, c'est une décision à laquelle votre propre population mais aussi les autres Empires auront tendance à réagir avec beaucoup de véhémence." ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oula non, véhémence c'est tout le contraire  ::P:

----------


## lstaff

Vous savez quoi ?

Je fais exprès de pas m'informer pour me garder la surprise et je viens de voir que ça sort très soon  ::o:

----------


## Yohdalf

> Enfin, parlons un peu des *Purges*, qui sont simplement un moyen de se débarrasser des Pops gênantes... de manière permanente. Naturellement, c'est une décision qui fera réagir votre population et qui les autres Empires ont tendance à éprouver le l'empathie pour vos victimes.


Coincoin, pardon d'avance de vous déranger, tout ça, tout ça, mais "emphatically", ça veut dire "avec énergie", pas "avec empathie"...  :tired:  "Véhémence" était plutôt une proposition acceptable... 

C'est vraiment sympa de proposer une traduction de ces DD pour les anglophobes mais quelqu'un les relit et vérifie que c'est écrit en français et sans contre-sens avant de les poster?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah mince, je pensais pas.
Je me coucherai moins con ce soir.

----------


## Anonyme1202

:haha:  Sinon, merci pour la trad LePoulpe.  ::):

----------


## Groufac

Merci pour la trad LePoulpe  :;):

----------


## Stelteck

> Naturally, this is something that both your own population and other Empires tend to react to rather emphatically.
> 
> "Evidemment, c'est une décision à laquelle votre propre population mais aussi les autres Empires auront tendance à réagir avec beaucoup de véhémence." ?


Pourquoi mon peuple compatirait avec le sort funeste de xénos dégoutants ? Non mais sérieusement.

----------


## Molina

> Pourquoi mon peuple compatirait avec le sort funeste de xénos dégoutants ? Non mais sérieusement.


Ben ça fait un Casus Belli à moindre frais, afin d'apporter la civilisation à ce peuple barbare à tête de piaf.

----------


## Nelfe

Bah en fonction de l'ethos non ?

----------


## Darkath

> Oula non, véhémence c'est tout le contraire


Oui mais c'est la traduction de em*phat*ically, a ne pas confondre avec em*path*ically  :^_^:

----------


## Yohdalf

> Pourquoi mon peuple compatirait avec le sort funeste de xénos dégoutants ? Non mais sérieusement.


Il n'a jamais été question de compassion ni d'empathie dans le texte en VO...  :nawak:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Oui mais c'est la traduction de em*phat*ically, a ne pas confondre avec em*path*ically


Ah ok. je n'avais simplement pas les yeux en face des trous. Je lisais empathically.

----------


## Anonyme899

> On n'extermine pas, on apporte la liberté et la démocratie à coups de torpilles à photons, nuance. On fait ça pour leur bien.


Non moi j'apporte l'esclavage pour les vaincus et la tyrannie éclairée d'un seul fongoïde à coup de bombes à antimatière. Et je fais ca pour mon bien personnel, "c'ay mon bon playsyr" comme on dit. bon j'avoue mes petites spores aiment aussi.



Et puis je n'aime pas les sacs à viande mais je leur reconnais une utilité toute particulière en tant que troupes de choc.

 ::XD::

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Ah ok. je n'avais simplement pas les yeux en face des trous. Je lisais empathically.


Ca arrive à tout le monde !  :;):

----------


## Nuka

> Ah ok. je n'avais simplement pas les yeux en face des trous. Je lisais empathically.


Très fréquent. On utilise en principe plus le mot empathie qu'emphase. Du coup, quand la différence entre les mots n'est que de quelques lettres, on confond.

Par exemple (je prends le premier lien qui me tombe sous la main, pas le temps de chercher : http://www.virtuose-marketing.com/vo...e-cet-article/)

----------


## Darkath

Mais c'est aussi pour ça que le mec dans son article dit une bétise. Apprendre les syllables quand on est petit est utile car ça permet de lire un mot qu'on ne connait pas. 

A l'inverse une langue comme le chinois qui n'a pas de syllable est extremement difficile a apprendre car si t'es face a un texte et que tu ne connais pas 100% des mots de ce texte, tu ne peux pas le lire  ::P:  (si tu connais 80% tu devrais etre capable de comprendre le sens général mais en dessous c'est comme decrypter des hieroglyphes)

----------


## Nuka

> Mais c'est aussi pour ça que le mec dans son article dit une bétise. Apprendre les syllables quand on est petit est utile car ça permet de lire un mot qu'on ne connait pas. 
> 
> A l'inverse une langue comme le chinois qui n'a pas de syllable est extremement difficile a apprendre car si t'es face a un texte et que tu ne connais pas 100% des mots de ce texte, tu ne peux pas le lire  (si tu connais 80% tu devrais etre capable de comprendre le sens général mais en dessous c'est comme decrypter des hieroglyphes)


C'est clair, le syllabique est essentiel pour mettre en place la dynamique de lecture (sans ça point de salut). Mais pour des lecteurs rodés comme ceux de CPC, pas de soucis  :B): 

Quant aux Xenos qui n'ont pas de langue à syllabes : PURGE THEM.

----------


## Cheshire

> A l'inverse une langue comme le chinois qui n'a pas de syllable est extremement difficile a apprendre car si t'es face a un texte et que tu ne connais pas 100% des mots de ce texte, tu ne peux pas le lire  (si tu connais 80% tu devrais etre capable de comprendre le sens général mais en dessous c'est comme decrypter des hieroglyphes)


 Il y a quelques éléments qui peuvent aider quand même, souvent les sinogrammes sont composés de sous-parties qui aident sur le sens (voire la prononciation), par exemple le sinogramme "forêt", c'est deux sinogrammes "arbres" accolés. Mais ça reste parfois assez cryptique ("maman" qui est "fille" + "cheval" parce que la prononciation de "cheval" est très proche de celle de "maman", ou encore "croix" qui est "dix" + "caractère" parce que le sinogramme "dix" a la forme d'une croix...).

----------


## Nuka

Au fait, il y aura un thread dédié pour les AAR ? Je pense qu'il peut y avoir de l'épique dans ce jeu.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Mais c'est aussi pour ça que le mec dans son article dit une bétise. Apprendre les syllables quand on est petit est utile car ça permet de lire un mot qu'on ne connait pas. 
> 
> A l'inverse une langue comme le chinois qui n'a pas de syllable est extremement difficile a apprendre car si t'es face a un texte et que tu ne connais pas 100% des mots de ce texte, tu ne peux pas le lire  (si tu connais 80% tu devrais etre capable de comprendre le sens général mais en dessous c'est comme decrypter des hieroglyphes)


Le mandarin c'est trop facile  :Cigare:

----------


## Jarec

> Au fait, il y aura un thread dédié pour les AAR ? Je pense qu'il peut y avoir de l'épique dans ce jeu.


Une sous section paradox serait tellement cool. Mais bon les modos...
Sinon il y aura des AAR (de ma part en tout cas) sur notre gpo.

----------


## Catel

> Le mandarin c'est trop facile


Oh oui c'est facile à apprendre le mandarin.

C'est juste long.
Très long.
Très, très, très long.  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Et ça part très vite aussi  ::sad::

----------


## sabrovitch

> Une sous section paradox serait tellement cool. Mais bon les modos...
> Sinon il y aura des AAR (de ma part en tout cas) sur notre gpo.


Ouvrir une section Paradox ça forcerait à ouvrir une section Arma tu comprends.
Oh wait.

 :tired:

----------


## Molina

> Ouvrir une section Paradox ça forcerait à ouvrir une section Arma tu comprends.
> Oh wait.


C'est surtout qu'on pourrait affilier canardpc à un éditeur.

----------


## hein

Bon et sinon faut signer/faire du sitting/coucher avec qui pour que ca arrive ?

----------


## Darkath

Ça n'arrivera pas et ce n'est de toutes façons pas souhaitable pour des raisons maintes fois évoquées.

----------


## Stelteck

Je suis mitigé sur la section à part, l'avantage d'être dans la section commune, c'est que tout le monde le voit et cela attire des gens pas forcément "de la communauté"

Il y a un risque de ghettoisation à le mettre dans une section à part isolé ou seul les fans iront voir. 

Personnellement, par exemple, je suis beaucoup moins la section bloodbowl depuis qu'elle s'est séparée. Et je ne vais jamais voir la section jeux de baston, arma II et d'autres trucs.

----------


## Nelfe

Ça a déjà été demandé et refusé par l'équipe du forum. Leur prétexte est à mes yeux absurde (il y a bien une sous section pour ARMA ou même S.T.A.L.K.E.R, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas en faire une pour centraliser les topics EU4/CK2/Vicky 2/HoI3-4 et leurs dérivés (mods et AAR) mais bon.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Il sort quand le prochaine EP. de quill18 d’ailleurs ?

----------


## Darkath

Il y'aura pas de nouvel épisode de quill avant la sortie je pense, il avait juste pu faire un let's play quand il avait été invité par paradox dans leur locaux, mais il ne détient pas de copie du jeu)

Par contre jeudi on devrait avoir un nouveau Stream d'1h de paradox avec Wiz et le peuple Blorg.

----------


## Nelfe

Yep, ils vont le continuer de façon hebdomadaire comme les World War Wednesday et les Worst Wedding Wednesday.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Mince !  ::(:  je trouve pas le peuple Blorg très charismatique.  ::sad::

----------


## Asimof

> Il y'aura pas de nouvel épisode de quill avant la sortie je pense, il avait juste pu faire un let's play quand il avait été invité par paradox dans leur locaux, mais il ne détient pas de copie du jeu)
> 
> Par contre jeudi on devrait avoir un nouveau Stream d'1h de paradox avec Wiz et le peuple Blorg.


Ouep tous les jeudis de 15h à 17h car ils ont décidé de porter la durée à *2h* chaque semaine  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Ouep tous les jeudis de 15h à 17h car ils ont décidé de porter la durée à *2h* chaque semaine



 Owi !  ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

Mais cette semaine c'est juste 1h si j'ai bien suivi les tweets à ce sujet.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est surtout qu'on pourrait affilier canardpc à un éditeur.


Voilà.

----------


## Molina

J'ai regardé la première heure... Et même à regarder c'est plus excitant que n'importe quel 4X  :^_^:

----------


## Alchimist

Un article de pcgamer sur les crises de fin de partie, bien entendu ça spoil si vous voulez garder la surprise.

----------


## Darkath

J'ai lu en diagonale et ça spoile en effet énormément, trouve ça un peu con que paradox spoile ça dans les détails.

----------


## Aramchek

> J'ai lu en diagonale et ça spoile en effet énormément, trouve ça un peu con que paradox spoile ça dans les détails.


Ouais mais  :Bave:

----------


## Longwelwind

On va faire comme XCOM 2, on va arrêter d'aller sur le topic pour pas se faire spoil.

----------


## The Number 9

> Il y'aura pas de nouvel épisode de quill avant la sortie je pense, il avait juste pu faire un let's play quand il avait été invité par paradox dans leur locaux, mais il ne détient pas de copie du jeu)


Avec le succès de Cities Skylines, je ne serais pas étonné qu'ils donnent à certains youtubers assez renommés, la possibilité de jouer avec un version béta presque au point, avant la sortie du jeu.
Cela avait quand même bien aidé à la visibilité et aux succès du jeu de CO.

Bon là, avec le stream hebdo de Wiz, c'est peut être moins utile.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Coincoin, pardon d'avance de vous déranger, tout ça, tout ça, mais "emphatically", ça veut dire "avec énergie", pas "avec empathie"...  "Véhémence" était plutôt une proposition acceptable... 
> 
> C'est vraiment sympa de proposer une traduction de ces DD pour les anglophobes mais quelqu'un les relit et vérifie que c'est écrit en français et sans contre-sens avant de les poster?


Je fais généralement confiance aux traducteurs dans notre équipe surtout que Spectator s'occupe des carnets Stellaris depuis déjà plusieurs semaines que je diffuse ici sans que des erreurs (sauf une orthographe un peu bancale quelquefois) ne soient remontées.

Je vais voir ça avec lui en interne et désolé pour les erreurs.  :;): 

Après faire des fautes de traduction et d'orthographe sur un jeu Paradox c'est thématique non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jokletox

> On va faire comme XCOM 2, on va arrêter d'aller sur le topic pour pas se faire spoil.


D'ailleurs j'ai jamais osé y retourné depuis...

----------


## sabrovitch

> J'ai lu en diagonale et ça spoile en effet énormément, trouve ça un peu con que paradox spoile ça dans les détails.


Spoiler un jeu de stratégie.
Hm.

----------


## Nuka

> Bon et sinon faut signer/faire du sitting/coucher avec qui pour que ca arrive ?


Avec Boulon. Ah non il est parti...  ::'(:

----------


## IriK

> Un article de pcgamer sur les crises de fin de partie, bien entendu ça spoil si vous voulez garder la surprise.


Merci pour l'avertissement, j'étais à 2 doigts de cliquer sur le lien  :^_^: 




> Après faire des fautes de traduction et d'orthographe sur un jeu Paradox c'est thématique non ?

----------


## Charmide

> Spoiler un jeu de stratégie.
> Hm.


Y'a des gens qui aiment bien découvrir les mécaniques au fil du jeu, je peux comprendre.
Surtout quand la découverte de ces mécaniques s'inscrit dans une évolution dans le jeu/se débloquent au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Spoiler un jeu de stratégie.
> Hm.


Spoiler les mécaniques si tu préfères.

----------


## Longwelwind

Encore que les mécaniques, ça me dérange pas de me les faire spoiler.
C'est surtout les crises finales. Je préfère être surpris en jeu, plutôt que d'avoir été lire en détail ce qui se passe dans les articlesde Paradox, ou sur un wiki quelconque.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

J'imagine déjà ceux qui voudront se faire une partie spoil-free, ils vont établir un Empire magnifique sans se préparer à une éventuelle crise... Et là ...  :Bave:

----------


## Turgon

J'ai pas encore lu l'article, mais y a-t-il vraiment une seule crise qu'on ne peut pas résoudre en ayant une armée suffisamment puissante ?

----------


## Spectator

Ici le traducteur.
J'ai en effet commis une erreur dans la traduction de "react emphatically". Merci de l'avoir signalée !




> Mais c'est aussi pour ça que le mec dans son  article dit une bétise. Apprendre les syllables quand on est petit est  utile car ça permet de lire un mot qu'on ne connait pas. 
> 
> A l'inverse une langue comme le chinois qui n'a pas de syllable est  extremement difficile a apprendre car si t'es face a un texte et que tu  ne connais pas 100% des mots de ce texte, tu ne peux pas le lire   (si tu connais 80% tu devrais etre capable de comprendre le sens  général mais en dessous c'est comme decrypter des hieroglyphes)


L'explication est simple (même si elle n'annule pas l'erreur) : 
"react emphatically" avec des guillemets a seulement 873 résultats sur Google, et son emploi semble souvent réservé au sport (sujet qui m'intéresse assez peu je l'avoue) contre 1 400 pour "react empathically" (que j'ai plus l'habitude de voir, blâmez mon penchant douteux pour les blogs sur les neurosciences).
Par ailleurs, j'essaie de traduire les carnets afin qu'ils soient disponibles le plus rapidement possible pour les gens qui veulent le lire en français. La traduction de ce carnet a ainsi été publiée une heure après l'original, et c'est vrai parfois au détriment de la précision. Il faut d'ailleurs compter avec le fait que je ne suis pas penché sur la touche F5 de mon clavier, que je dois encore ouvrir mon traitement de texte qui a parfois un peu de mal, et que je m'occupe aussi de la mise en page et de l'annonce de l'article. Et aussi que j'ai un chat. Facteur non négligeable.

Par ailleurs, pour le dire simplement : je parle couramment plusieurs langues vivantes, j'en lis d'autres et je suis doctorant en linguistique. 
Je pense qu'on sera tous d'accord pour dire que je sais lire des syllabes. 

A part ça, si le sujet intéresse quelqu'un, je peux vous dire qu'en mandarin aussi, on fait des erreurs de lecture. On peut même prononcer certains caractères sans en comprendre le sens car, d'une part, il n'y a pas que des idéogrammes, et d'autre part, il y a des mots écrits avec plusieurs caractères, parmi lesquels certains seront déjà connus.
Inversement, dans les langues écrites avec un alphabet, vous connaissez sand doute cette phrase... "A r*ough*-coated, d*ough*-faced, th*ough*tful pl*ough*man strode thr*ough* the streets of Scarbor*ough*; after falling into a slough, he c*ough*ed and hicc*ough*ed." On pourrait croire que certaines langues y échappent... Peut-être, mais là, maintenant, je ne vois pas laquelle.
Les langues écrites avec un syllabaire (comme le coréen ou le samskrit) sont généralement les plus faciles à lire. Or, c'est en partie le cas des hiéroglyphes, qui sont donc potentiellement plus faciles à lire qu'un texte en chinois.

Mais le fait de lire "empathically" pour "emphatically" n'a rien à voir avec cela. C'est la force de l'habitude. On a naturellement tendance à lire en devinant les mots (je suis certain que tout le monde a déjà fait cette erreur au moins en français). Cela peut jouer des tours, surtout quand l'auteur du carnet s'amuse à comparer les empires extraterrestres à une troupe de hooligans (il y a d'ailleurs un plénonasme que ne rend pas la traduction par "avec une certaine véhémence" - il est souvent difficile de traduire l'humour. D'ailleurs, "avec _beaucoup_ de véhémence" me semble un peu approximatif. Peut-être : "...tendent à réagir avec un certaine vigueur".).

----------


## Edeal

> On va faire comme XCOM 2, on va arrêter d'aller sur le topic pour pas se faire spoil.


J'espère aussi qu'on ne va pas arrêter de jouer au jeu parce qu'il ne fonctionnera plus  ::cry::

----------


## Yohdalf

@Edeal:  :haha: 

@Spectator: honnêtement, pas besoin de te justifier sur ton travail, qui, j'imagine, rend bien service aux anglophobes du forum. Mon commentaire visait juste à mettre le doigt sur un contre-sens (affreux, certes  ::rolleyes::  ) et sur l'impression qu'on avait que le texte n'avait pas été relu avant d'être posté. Juste pour dire que les gens ne vous en voudront pas si vous prenez 10 minutes de plus à corriger et fignoler la traduction...  :;):  Sans rancune, aucune.

----------


## hein

> J'ai pas encore lu l'article, mais y a-t-il vraiment une seule crise qu'on ne peut pas résoudre en ayant une armée suffisamment puissante ?


La démarche de l'apparition des crises est surtout la pour introduire une dose d’imprévisibilité en fin de partie et empêcher le joueur de dérouler après avoir écrasé ou réduit au silence la plupart des autres empires. Le joueur ne devrait pas forcément finir la partie dans un fauteuil en raison d'une menace sérieuse lié a la technologie ou a une invasion extra-galactique.
Toute les crises expliquées jusque la font état d'une menace pouvant être résolue par une armée puissante mais je crois deviner que d'autres formes de crises ont été développées... (menaces biologique)

----------


## Charmide

J'imagine bien les trucs qui scale en fonction de ton armée courante aussi. Auquel cas y'aura toujours moyen de rendre ça cotton  ::siffle::

----------


## Nuka

> J'imagine bien les trucs qui scale en fonction de ton armée courante aussi. Auquel cas y'aura toujours moyen de rendre ça cotton


Je n'ai pas regardé la news. Je me souviens d'un truc sympa aussi dans Call to power : quand tu créais une IA contrôlant la population (en gros la population était toujours neutre en terme de bonheur), celle-ci pouvait se révolter. Dans ce cas, plusieurs villes passaient sous son contrôle, comme une nouvelle civilisation.

La traduction en terme paradox pourrait être les révoltes dans CK2, avec un morcellement de l'empire et une guerre civile.

----------


## Cheshire

> Ça a déjà été demandé et refusé par l'équipe du forum. Leur prétexte est à mes yeux absurde (il y a bien une sous section pour ARMA ou même S.T.A.L.K.E.R, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi on pourrait pas en faire une pour centraliser les topics EU4/CK2/Vicky 2/HoI3-4 et leurs dérivés (mods et AAR) mais bon.


 Plutôt qu'un sous-forum Paradox, pourquoi pas un sous-forum AAR ? Les topics généraux EU4&co resteraient visibles dans la partie Jeux PC, ça ne serait pas spécifique à un éditeur ou type de jeu (on peut y mettre des AAR de n'importe quel jeu) et ça permettrait de voir facilement les AAR en cours, particulièrement sur des jeux qui nous intéressent.

 Là je viens de tomber par hasard sur les AAR de To End All Wars via le topic de Stelteck, c'est agréable à suivre et j'aurais regretté ne pas l'avoir vu ; pour trouver les deux autres AAR des joueurs de l'Entente (après avoir fini par comprendre qu'il y avait bien 3 AAR pour cette partie...), j'ai pas mal galéré vu qu'ils étaient perdus dans ce forum tellement actif qu'il faut remonter de plusieurs pages dès que le dernier message d'un topic remonte à plus d'un ou deux jours.

----------


## IriK

Je poste ici 2 vidéos françaises qui essai de résumer les aspects du jeu (un peu retard il est vrai) :







Très intéressant car j'avais louper certains aspect malgré les trad des _Dev Diaries_.

----------


## Jarec

> Plutôt qu'un sous-forum Paradox, pourquoi pas un sous-forum AAR ? Les topics généraux EU4&co resteraient visibles dans la partie Jeux PC, ça ne serait pas spécifique à un éditeur ou type de jeu (on peut y mettre des AAR de n'importe quel jeu) et ça permettrait de voir facilement les AAR en cours, particulièrement sur des jeux qui nous intéressent.
> 
>  Là je viens de tomber par hasard sur les AAR de To End All Wars via le topic de Stelteck, c'est agréable à suivre et j'aurais regretté ne pas l'avoir vu ; pour trouver les deux autres AAR des joueurs de l'Entente (après avoir fini par comprendre qu'il y avait bien 3 AAR pour cette partie...), j'ai pas mal galéré vu qu'ils étaient perdus dans ce forum tellement actif qu'il faut remonter de plusieurs pages dès que le dernier message d'un topic remonte à plus d'un ou deux jours.


Ou alors une sous section Grande Stratégie si nommer Paradox les gène a ce point hhahaha

----------


## Esprit

> Plutôt qu'un sous-forum Paradox, pourquoi pas un sous-forum AAR ? Les topics généraux EU4&co resteraient visibles dans la partie Jeux PC, ça ne serait pas spécifique à un éditeur ou type de jeu (on peut y mettre des AAR de n'importe quel jeu) et ça permettrait de voir facilement les AAR en cours, particulièrement sur des jeux qui nous intéressent.
> 
>  Là je viens de tomber par hasard sur les AAR de To End All Wars via le topic de Stelteck, c'est agréable à suivre et j'aurais regretté ne pas l'avoir vu ; pour trouver les deux autres AAR des joueurs de l'Entente (après avoir fini par comprendre qu'il y avait bien 3 AAR pour cette partie...), j'ai pas mal galéré vu qu'ils étaient perdus dans ce forum tellement actif qu'il faut remonter de plusieurs pages dès que le dernier message d'un topic remonte à plus d'un ou deux jours.


Je suis dans le même cas que le chaton qui vient de s'exprimer. J'adore lire les AAR des gens, c'est posé, ça fait rêver (ou sourire selon la situation !), alors ça serait bien un sous-forum AAR, oui.

----------


## LePoulpe

http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...rts-of-iron-iv

Je pense que ça pourrait en intéresser certains ici.

----------


## Nuka

> http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...rts-of-iron-iv
> 
> Je pense que ça pourrait en intéress*er* certains ici.


carrément !

Corrigé  :;):

----------


## LePoulpe

(C'est dur le matin)  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de sous forum, par contre sur le topic gpo il peut très bien avoir un référentiel des différents aar facilement accessible en page 1

----------


## sabrovitch

> Je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de sous forum, par contre sur le topic gpo il peut très bien avoir un référentiel des différents aar facilement accessible en page 1


Évidemment.

----------


## LePoulpe

C'est drôle que ce soit un sujet qui revient tout le temps (l'ouverture des sous-forums) alors qu'on en connaît toujours la finalité.  ::ninja:: 

À croire que certains aiment se faire du mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

> http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...rts-of-iron-iv
> 
> Je pense que ça pourrait en intéresser certains ici.


Carrément intéressant en effet, et je savais pas qu'un vendeur de clés pouvait avoir son siège social ailleurs qu'a Singapour  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

C'est des grossistes qui vont directement vers les éditeurs pour avoir des prix. (ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas des autres qui marchent de particulier à particulier)  ::P: 

Je vous tiendrai au jus quand cette promotion sera effective, gagné 20€ sur deux titres, c'est des économies qui permettent par exemple l'achat d'un futur DLC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

Ils étaient mentionnés dans le dossier sur les clés du CPC d'il y a quelques mois, effectivement Gamesplanet c'est un des revendeurs de clés (outre les boutiques "classiques" type Steam, HB, Gamersgate etc. bien sûr) sur lesquels il n'y a vraiment rien à redire sur le côté legit.

----------


## Aramchek

La suite du let's play sur les Blorgs  :Gerbe:  à 15h ici: https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ils étaient mentionnés dans le dossier sur les clés du CPC d'il y a quelques mois, effectivement Gamesplanet c'est un des revendeurs de clés (outre les boutiques "classiques" type Steam, HB, Gamersgate etc. bien sûr) sur lesquels il n'y a vraiment rien à redire sur le côté legit.


Effectivement j'avais d'ailleurs essayer de les retrouver mais sans succès. Je me souvenais plus dans quel numéro de CPC c’était.

D'ailleurs depuis le dossier CPC, je mate toujours la raison sociale des sites de clés. C'est SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT dans des paradis fiscaux.

----------


## Cheshire

> Effectivement j'avais d'ailleurs essayer de les retrouver mais sans succès. Je me souvenais plus dans quel numéro de CPC c’était.


 Le 322.

----------


## Phibrizo

Il n'y a que des organiques dans le jeu ? Pas de robots / minéraux intelligents / entités immatérielles indéterminées ?

Il faudra attendre les DLC ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Pour l'instant les autres formes de vie sont non-jouable (genre tu peux faire des robots qui bossent pour toi, mais tu peux pas jouer un empire de robots)

----------


## Stelarc

> la raison sociale des sites de clés. C'est SYSTÉMATIQUEMENT dans des paradis fiscaux.


Un peu comme Steam/Origin et le Luxembourg. ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Un peu comme Steam/Origin et le Luxembourg.


Ouai aussi.. C'est vilain quand même.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> La suite du let's play sur les Blorgs  à 15h ici: https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive


Je me ferai jamais à ce nom, les "Blorgs"  ::XD:: 

On dirait vraiment une version attardée des Borgs.

----------


## Aramchek

Le replay du stream d'aujourd'hui on y vois de l'exploration de la diplomatie, les races primitives et une guerre sur la fin, je vous le conseil très intéressant, on apprends en autre que les vaisseaux scientifiques peuvent être MIA.  ::P: 

https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/56330432

----------


## Alchimist

On voit également des combats planétaires, rien de surprenant c'est comme sur Europa, donc des statistiques contre statistiques. 

Wiz a également fait une FAQ à la fin, et on sait qu'il n'y aura pas de zone grise/neutre à la sortie, par contre il y aura la possibilité d'avoir deux empires contrôlant un même système.

----------


## Darkath



----------


## La Guigne

le son est quasi inaudible pour moi sur le reply, suis je le seul?  :Emo:

----------


## IriK

Thanks pour le replay.




> le son est quasi inaudible pour moi sur le reply, suis je le seul?


Je pense bien ; vue ta guigne.... je suis loin ->[]

----------


## Ivan Joukov

De ce que j'ai vu de cette partie jusque là j'ai l'impression que l'early game découverte est vraiment un tout petit tremplin vers la partie grande stratégie. Même si le côté 4X, exploration, events aléatoires, etc... est vraiment charmant c'est vite répétitif, et quand ça le devient on rencontre vite ses voisins et on retombe dans un setup habituel de Paradox. 

 En tout cas c'est toujours aussi sympa et ce duo de casters est vraiment excellent.

----------


## Jarec

> De ce que j'ai vu de cette partie jusque là j'ai l'impression que l'early game découverte est vraiment un tout petit tremplin vers la partie grande stratégie. Même si le côté 4X, exploration, events aléatoires, etc... est vraiment charmant c'est vite répétitif, et quand ça le devient on rencontre vite ses voisins et on retombe dans un setup habituel de Paradox. 
> 
>  En tout cas c'est toujours aussi sympa et ce duo de casters est vraiment excellent.


Setup habituel de paradox ? Je suis pas d'accord. Les technologies random/deck, la customisation de ses vaisseaux, etc

----------


## Darkath

Je pense qu'il veut dire que tu te retrouve vite enfermé par tes voisins et la le mid game commence. Et c'est effectivement l'exploration laisse vite place à la diplo et au blobbage. 

Je trouve d'ailleurs que la zone d'influence au départ est bien trop grande.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Je trouve d'ailleurs que la zone d'influence au départ est bien trop grande.


 Les bâtiments orbitaux (science outpost, mining station, etc...) ne sont constructibles que dans la zone d'influence c'est ça ? Mais on peut coloniser hors de celle-ci ? 

 De mémoire sur la partie des Blorgs il a 5 systèmes dedans en comptant le sien au départ, ça me paraît pas énorme pour commencer à exploiter en attendant de trouver quelque chose à coloniser.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Ben tu prends une grande map avec moins d'empire. Tu auras plus d'exploration et l'aspect diplo arrivera plus tard... Je ne vois pas le soucis...

----------


## Edeal

Ce serait bien qu'on ait quelque chose à la Distant World, avec la possibilité de moduler sa partie comme bon nous semble (grande map, peu d'empires etc..)

----------


## Jarec

> Ce serait bien qu'on ait quelque chose à la Distant World, avec la possibilité de moduler sa partie comme bon nous semble (grande map, peu d'empires etc..)


Bah oui c'est possible comme dans tous les 4x ....

----------


## theo_le_zombie

C'est vrai que ce qui me choque jusqu’à présent c'est le coté extrêmement peuplé de l'univers.
Mais comme les vidéos l'ont montré, tout ça est modifiable.

----------


## Edeal

> Bah oui c'est possible comme dans tous les 4x ....


Je ne joue pas aux 4x en général !

----------


## IriK

> Je ne joue pas aux 4x en général !


Tu ne semble pas avoir trop chercher d'infos non plus  ::trollface:: 

Bref, comme ça a été dit : c'est à vous de choisir le début et ses paramètres.

----------


## Jarec

> Je ne joue pas aux 4x en général !


Pourquoi tu prend distant worlds en exemple alors ?

----------


## LeLiquid

ça suinte l'agressivité dites moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> C'est vrai que ce qui me choque jusqu’à présent c'est le coté extrêmement peuplé de l'univers.
> Mais comme les vidéos l'ont montré, tout ça est modifiable.


Pour leur partie avec les Blorgs les dévs ont tout mis à fond si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Edeal

> ça suinte l'agressivité dites moi


J'imagine qu'il a du passer une mauvaise journée  ::w00t::

----------


## Nuka

> Pour leur partie avec les Blorgs les dévs ont tout mis à fond si je ne m'abuse.


Je viens de vérifier. Ils ont fait moyen (600 étoiles et 20 IA).

Il est parfaitement possible de faire une galaxie énorme avec très peu d'IA par ailleurs.

----------


## Molina

> Je viens de vérifier. Ils ont fait moyen (600 étoiles et 20 IA).
> 
> Il est parfaitement possible de faire une galaxie énorme avec très peu d'IA par ailleurs.


J'ai cru voir que le max était de 1000 étoiles.

----------


## Truebadour

Je viens de mater les streams, et bien ça promet !  ::): 

Que ce soit 600 ou 1000 étoiles, ça peut bien sûr paraître peu à l'échelle de la galaxie, mais pour un jeu c'est franchement honnête.
Le rythme a l'air plus soutenu que dans un Distant Worlds (ou Aurora pour les urists en manque  ::ninja:: ), les streamers arrivent à passer 20 ans de jeu relativement vite. Finalement c'est pas plus mal, ça donnera moyen de voir notre empire évoluer avant que notre PC ne commence à ramer complètement  :^_^: 
Même si ça sacrifie un peu de "profondeur", je pense que ça rendra les midgame et lategame plus intéressants !

----------


## Nuka

> Je viens de mater les streams, et bien ça promet ! 
> 
> Que ce soit 600 ou 1000 étoiles, ça peut bien sûr paraître peu à l'échelle de la galaxie, mais pour un jeu c'est franchement honnête.
> Le rythme a l'air plus soutenu que dans un Distant Worlds (ou Aurora pour les urists en manque ), les streamers arrivent à passer 20 ans de jeu relativement vite. Finalement c'est pas plus mal, ça donnera moyen de voir notre empire évoluer avant que notre PC ne commence à ramer complètement 
> Même si ça sacrifie un peu de "profondeur", je pense que ça rendra les midgame et lategame plus intéressants !


Vous pensez que la config requise sera lourde ? (je ne sais plus si ça a été discuté déjà).

----------


## Darkath

La conf requise est ridicule :





> PC System
> Requirements
> Minimum:
> OS: Windows 7 x86 or newer, Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.0 Ghz or Intel Core 2 Quad 9400 @ 2.66 Ghz, Memory: 2 GB RAM, Graphics: AMD HD 5770 or Nvidia GTX 460 with 1024MB VRAM, Latest available WHQL drivers from both manufacturers, DirectX: 9.0c, Storage: 4 GB available space, Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card, Controller support: 3-button mouse, keyboard and speakers, Special multiplayer requirements: Internet Connection or LAN for multiplayer.
> 
> Recommended:
> OS: Windows 7 x64 or newer, Processor: AMD Phenom II X4 850 @ 3.3 Ghz or Intel i3 2100 @ 3.1 Ghz, Memory: 4 GB RAM, Graphics: AMD HD 6850 or Nvidia GTX 560TI with 1024MB VRAM, Latest available WHQL drivers from both manufacturers, DirectX: 9.0c, Storage: 4 GB available space, Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card, Controller support: 3-button mouse, keyboard and speakers, Special multiplayer requirements: Internet Connection or LAN for multiplayer.

----------


## Nuka

Merci Darkath  :;):

----------


## Jarec

> La conf requise est ridicule :


Btw, j'y crois pas trop a cette config, parce que je me souviens avoir vu un dev dire que pour jouer avec une config a 1000 étoiles fallait 16 go de ram

----------


## Nuka

> Btw, j'y crois pas trop a cette config, parce que je me souviens avoir vu un dev dire que pour jouer avec une config a 1000 étoiles fallait 16 go de ram


Oups... bon on verra bien.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Btw, j'y crois pas trop a cette config, parce que je me souviens avoir vu un dev dire que pour jouer avec une config a 1000 étoiles fallait 16 go de ram


16 XD tu vas avoir plein de petite config qui vont crever  ::P:

----------


## IriK

> La conf requise est ridicule :


Oh Joie  :Mellow2:  !

----------


## Truebadour

Moi ce que je crains c'est surtout pour la charge processeur en lategame  ::(:

----------


## Jarec

> 16 XD tu vas avoir plein de petite config qui vont crever


Bah faudra pas jouer en config 1000 étoiles c'est tout

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Bah faudra pas jouer en config 1000 étoiles c'est tout


J'y compte bien sur ma partie solo !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Btw, j'y crois pas trop a cette config, parce que je me souviens avoir vu un dev dire que pour jouer avec une config a 1000 étoiles fallait 16 go de ram


 32 tant qu'on y est ?  ::rolleyes::  

 EU4 a plus de 3000 provinces, et même si celles-ci sont moins denses qu'un système de Stellaris demander 3 fois plus de RAM me semble impossible. Je sens plus la limite sur le processeur surtout en late game comme sur tous les Paradox, mais bon au pire le fast sera plus lent rien de mortel, j'ai jamais eu de mal à jouer à un Paradox avec une config moyenne et il n'y a pas de raison que Stellaris soit beaucoup plus gourmand que du EU4 plein à craquer.

----------


## Jarec

> 32 tant qu'on y est ?  
> 
>  EU4 a plus de 3000 provinces, et même si celles-ci sont moins denses qu'un système de Stellaris demander 3 fois plus de RAM me semble impossible. Je sens plus la limite sur le processeur surtout en late game comme sur tous les Paradox, mais bon au pire le fast sera plus lent rien de mortel, j'ai jamais eu de mal à jouer à un Paradox avec une config moyenne et il n'y a pas de raison que Stellaris soit beaucoup plus gourmand que du EU4 plein à craquer.


Pas la peine de répondre avec de la condescendance hein  ::): 
C'est un moteur amélioré de celui d'EUIV, et johann l'a clairement dit dans un de ses tweet que pour un système a 1000 étoiles il recommandait 16go de ram. 
Et franchement vu le prix de la ram, c'est un détail. De plus rien n'empêche de jouer sur des systèmes plus petits.

----------


## Tomaka17

> EU4 a plus de 3000 provinces, et même si celles-ci sont moins denses qu'un système de Stellaris demander 3 fois plus de RAM me semble impossible.


Tu bosses probablement pas chez Paradox et t'as probablement aucune idée de la façon dont leur moteur fonctionne, donc ce que tu dis c'est du vent.

----------


## the_wamburger

Vu que la carte de la galaxie c'est toujours de la 2D ça me semblerait un peu étrange que le jeu soit si gourmand, mais comme le dit Tomaka de manière un peu brutale (vous êtes pas très sympathiques les uns envers les autres les aminches), on sait pas trop comment ça tourne sous le capot... j'espère juste que c'est pas une usine à gaz, pour eux comme pour nous.  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Vu que la carte de la galaxie c'est toujours de la 2D ça me semblerait un peu étrange que le jeu soit si gourmand, mais comme le dit Tomaka de manière un peu brutale (vous êtes pas très sympathiques les uns envers les autres les aminches), on sait pas trop comment ça tourne sous le capot... j'espère juste que c'est pas une usine à gaz, pour eux comme pour nous.


La carte de la galaxie est en 3D mais c'est 99% de vide vu que c'est l'espace  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Tu bosses probablement pas chez Paradox et t'as probablement aucune idée de la façon dont leur moteur fonctionne, donc ce que tu dis c'est du vent.


 Faut redescendre les mecs, on parle de 16gb de ram de prérequis. Et on parle du Clausewitz. J'ai pas besoin de bosser chez Paradox pour savoir que leur moteur n'est pas très gourmand en ram et que 16gb de pré-requis est complètement ubuesque. Que cela ait été dit pour être large et s'assurer que ça puisse faire tourner le late game en fastest de manière optimale sur une galaxie de taille maximale à partir d'une version pas encore optimisée du jeu certainement, que ce soit un pré-requis pour pouvoir jouer sur une galaxie de 1000 étoiles non. Je sais pas si tu te rends compte ce que c'est 16gb de ram, on parle pas d'un simulateur de vol high end là hein.

 Et la politique de Paradox n'est certainement pas de réserver une partie de leur jeu à une population infime de gens qui ont 16gb de ram (inutiles).

----------


## Darkath

Surtout j'ai vu aucun message de Johan sur les forums mentionnant 16gb (meme en cherchant bien)

Donc soit c'est du BS, soit je veux bien la source.

edit : ni sur twitter

----------


## Aramchek

Nous voulons les sources sinon c'est du vent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

:Cell:   :Cell:   :Cell:

----------


## Longwelwind

> La carte de la galaxie est en 3D mais c'est 99% de vide vu que c'est l'espace


Ouai, enfin, une molécule, c'est 99% de vide.  ::trollface:: 




> Vu que la carte de la galaxie c'est toujours de la 2D ça me semblerait un peu étrange que le jeu soit si gourmand, mais comme le dit Tomaka de manière un peu brutale (vous êtes pas très sympathiques les uns envers les autres les aminches), on sait pas trop comment ça tourne sous le capot... j'espère juste que c'est pas une usine à gaz, pour eux comme pour nous.


Je suppose que ça doit venir de la simulation derrière qui doit galérer.
Au début, ce serait jouable, mais une fois qu'une bonne partie des 1000 étoiles sont peuplées, il faut une config' qui suivent.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Faut redescendre les mecs, on parle de 16gb de ram de prérequis. Et on parle du Clausewitz. J'ai pas besoin de bosser chez Paradox pour savoir que leur moteur n'est pas très gourmand en ram et que 16gb de pré-requis est complètement ubuesque.


De nos jours les programmeurs ne se disent plus "il faut optimiser l'utilisation de la mémoire au maximum".
Au contraire c'est un mélange de "boarf la RAM c'est pas cher, on va enfin pouvoir faire des choses qu'on pouvait pas faire avant" et de "boarf la RAM c'est pas cher, on va pas se faire chier à optimiser".

Après je n'ai absolument rien suivi à propos du gameplay du jeu (je ne me spoil pas), donc je ne sais pas en détails ce qui pourrait causer 16 Go.

----------


## Jarec

https://twitter.com/producerjohan/st...33434263691264

il dit pas clairement qu'il faut 16go certes ( dans mes souvenirs il le disait, donc mea culpa), mais il dit quand même après son message qu'il y a pleins d'options pour des galaxies plus petites. Ce qui en soit veut dire que sa config c'est pour les 1000 étoiles.

----------


## hein

> donc je ne sais pas en détails ce qui pourrait causer 16 go.


l'ia ?

----------


## Jarec

> l'ia ?


Pleins de trucs concrétement, l'ia, les planètes ( parce que 1000 étoiles ca veut dire 1000 étoiles avec 5 planètes en moyenne dans chaque étoiles, je vous laisse calculer le truc !), etc

----------


## Molina

> Pleins de trucs concrétement, l'ia, les planètes *( parce que 1000 étoiles ca veut dire 1000 étoiles avec 5 planètes en moyenne dans chaque étoiles, je vous laisse calculer le truc !),* etc


Hmm. Tu fais pas des études scientifiques n'est ce pas ?

----------


## Jarec

> Hmm. Tu fais pas des études scientifiques n'est ce pas ?


Loupé je suis dans l'info, et je sais que 5x1000 ça fait 5000  ::P: 
Je voulais juste faire comprendre aux gens que le calcul de toutes ces données en temps réel, c'était assez énorme  :;):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Sur la map de l'univers tu n'as pas les 5000 planétes de modélisé. Juste les étoiles, c'est simplement lorsque tu zoom sur un système que l'ordinateur doit le modéliser. J'ai du mal à croire que ça soit aussi gourmand au final

----------


## Jarec

> Sur la map de l'univers tu n'as pas les 5000 planétes de modélisé. Juste les étoiles, c'est simplement lorsque tu zoom sur un système que l'ordinateur doit le modéliser. J'ai du mal à croire que ça soit aussi gourmand au final


Non mais elles disparaissent pas du jeu quand tu dézoome hein. Elles restent la, elles vivent, elles évoluent etc. Et tout ça faut le calculer

----------


## Darkath

> https://twitter.com/producerjohan/st...33434263691264
> 
> il dit pas clairement qu'il faut 16go certes ( dans mes souvenirs il le disait, donc mea culpa), mais il dit quand même après son message qu'il y a pleins d'options pour des galaxies plus petites. Ce qui en soit veut dire que sa config c'est pour les 1000 étoiles.


Non il dit juste au mec sur quelle config il joue (ie quel est son PC), et c'est un pc bien puissant qui a 2 ans. Si c'était ça la config mini, y'aurai pas grand monde qui pourrait jouer a Stellaris.

La config Recommandée suffira sans doute largement a jouer au jeu dans de bonne conditions quelque soit la taille de la galaxie.

----------


## Jarec

> Non il dit juste au mec sur quelle config il joue (ie quel est son PC), et c'est un pc bien puissant qui a 2 ans. Si c'était ça la config mini, y'aurai pas grand monde qui pourrait jouer a Stellaris.
> 
> La config Recommandée suffira sans doute largement a jouer au jeu dans de bonne conditions quelque soit la taille de la galaxie.


Wat ? C'est pas un pc de fou qu'il a hein. C'est un pc moyen d'il y a deux ans. 
Et désolé mais quand johann dit « lot of smaller options for galaxies» je comprend qu'il faut ce genre de config pc pour jouer avec un système à 1000 étoiles.

Edit : surtout qu'il répond en donnant sa config a cette question "what kind of PC do you need to play with such a large galaxy?"

----------


## the_wamburger

Sinon vous pourriez aller y poser la question précisément et arrêter de vous perdre en conjectures.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jarec

> Sinon vous pourriez aller y poser la question précisément et arrêter de vous perdre en conjectures.


Bah quelqu'un sur twitter lui a posé la question justement, et il a répondu avec sa config donc bon  ::P:

----------


## Truebadour

Bon s'il arrive à jouer avec ce PC, je devrais aussi, vu que c'est le même  ::ninja::

----------


## Lokamayadon

> Bon s'il arrive à jouer avec ce PC, je devrais aussi, vu que c'est le même


Tu veux dire qu'il partage son PC avec toi, que tu es lui ou que tu as acheté un PC avec la même configuration ???

----------


## Arthropode

M'enfin, Distant Worlds tourne très bien avec 4 Go. Je veux bien que la simulation soit plus poussé avec Stellearis, mais quand même pas au point de prendre 4 fois plus de mémoire. Surtout que si je me souviens bien, la galaxie la plus grande de Distant Worlds faisait un peu plus que 1000 étoiles.

----------


## hein

> M'enfin, Distant Worlds tourne très bien avec 4 Go. Je veux bien que la simulation soit plus poussé avec Stellearis, mais quand même pas au point de prendre 4 fois plus de mémoire. Surtout que si je me souviens bien, la galaxie la plus grande de Distant Worlds faisait un peu plus que 1000 étoiles.


Distant worlds en fin de partie avait quand même quelques soucis de gestion de mémoire...

----------


## LePoulpe

En fin de partie c'était quasiment injouable à 1000 étoiles.

----------


## Darkath

De toure façon stellaris ne sera sans doute pas 64bit donc a part si vous jouez a 3 jeux en même temps vous aurez pas besoin de 16gb

----------


## sabrovitch

> De toure façon stellaris ne sera sans doute pas 64bit donc a part si vous jouez a 3 jeux en même temps vous aurez pas besoin de 16gb


Ou si vous avez Chrome dans le background.
Putain que Chrome nique la ram.

----------


## LePoulpe

> De toure façon stellaris ne sera sans doute pas 64bit donc a part si vous jouez a 3 jeux en même temps vous aurez pas besoin de 16gb


Ouais sauf qu'il y a une différence entre un jeu basé sur une "structure" 64 bits et un système (client) en 64 bits.  :Emo:

----------


## Enyss

> Ouais sauf qu'il y a une différence entre un jeu basé sur une "structure" 64 bits et un système (client) en 64 bits.


Non, mais si le jeu est pas en 64bit, il ne peux pas demander 16Go de ram, maximum 4Go (et le plus souvent 2Go max)

----------


## Longwelwind

> Non, mais si le jeu est pas en 64bit, il ne peux pas demander 16Go de ram, maximum 4Go (et le plus souvent 2Go max)


Pour quel raison "le plus souvent 2Go max" ?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Pour quel raison "le plus souvent 2Go max" ?


2 Go de mémoire virtuelle sont réservés par Windows.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Non, mais si le jeu est pas en 64bit, il ne peux pas demander 16Go de ram, maximum 4Go (et le plus souvent 2Go max)


 :haha:

----------


## Longwelwind

> 2 Go de mémoire virtuelle sont réservés par Windows.


Du coup, si t'as un PC avec une architecture 64 bits (ce qui est plutôt courant maintenant), mais que tu fais tourner Stellaris en 32 bits, il pourra quand même allouer 4Go de RAM via la mémoire virtuelle, non ?
Le jeu peut demander jusqu'à 4 Go,  le fait de ne pouvoir donner que 2 Go dépends de l'architecture de la machine, il me semble.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Du coup, si t'as un PC avec une architecture 64 bits (ce qui est plutôt courant maintenant), mais que tu fais tourner Stellaris en 32 bits, il pourra quand même allouer 4Go de RAM via la mémoire virtuelle, non ?
> Le jeu peut demander jusqu'à 4 Go,  le fait de ne pouvoir donner que 2 Go dépends de l'architecture de la machine, il me semble.


Si le jeu est compilé d'une certaine façon, il peut obtenir jusqu'à 2 Go sous Windows 32bits et 4 Go sous Windows 64bits. Sinon c'est 2 Go partout.

----------


## Longwelwind

Quels sont les éléments que le compilateur pourrait introduire qui ferait que le jeu ne pourrait pas prendre 2 Go sur une architecture 64 bits ? Si l'OS implémente un mécanisme de mémoire virtuelle, le software et le compilateur n'ont même pas conscience d'utiliser de la mémoire adressée sur 64 bits (bien qu'il la nomme avec une adresse 32 bits).
En soi, je voulais m'assurer que le jeu pouvait bien profiter de 4Go sur un 64 bits (et au passage du coup que le mec que je quotais à la base s'était emmelé les pinceaux entre architecture système et software)

----------


## Tomaka17

Le problème c'est que ça fait 20 ans que tous les programmes n'utilisent que les 2 premiers Go de la mémoire, et le fait que soudainement le noyau leur donne des adresses supérieures à 2 Go pourrait révéler des bugs dans les programmes en question (2 Go c'est pile la limite haute d'un int). Par conséquent par défaut l'OS 64bits continue de ne donner que des plages mémoires de 0 à 2 Go aux programmes 32bits, de façon à coller précisément à ce qu'un OS 32bits ferait.

Si tu créé un programme 32bits et que tu veux qu'il puisse avoir accès à 2 Go de mémoire, il faut rajouter un flag dans l'en-tête de façon à indiquer à l'OS que c'est bon et qu'il peut recevoir des adresses plus hautes que 2 Go.

----------


## Longwelwind

Un pointeur est enregistré sur un signed int ?
J'avais souvenir que c'était enregistré dans un unsigned long (et j'imagine, au minimum, dans un unsigned int).
C'est la dernière question que je pose promis.  ::sad::

----------


## Aramchek

Dev Diary #27 Music & Sound

Du genre que je vais mute au bout de 400h de jeu comme celle de ck2 à force de l'entendre en boucle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

Le pire restait la musique de Victoria 2 qui te rentrait dans le crâne à la perceuse  ::ninja:: 

Tant qu'ils arrivent à alterner entre période de calme et de musique un peu plus speed, en fonction des situations bien sûr, ça peut être très bien (un truc que le jeu Rimworld arrive très bien à faire).
Concernant les compos, ben elles sont plutôt pas mal je trouve, le côté "galaxie vaste et pleine de mystères" est bien rendu  ::):

----------


## Aramchek

> Concernant les compos, ben elles sont plutôt pas mal je trouve, le côté "galaxie vaste et pleine de mystères" est bien rendu


La première est sympa mais la deuxième me rentre déjà dans le crane.  :Gerbe: 

Bref un mix bâtard entre la dernière BO de Tr0n et de Mass Effect.  ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

> La première est sympa mais la deuxième me rentre déjà dans le crane. 
> 
> Bref un mix bâtard entre la dernière BO de Tr0n et de Mass Effect.


Ha ha ! Comme l'auteur le dit lui-même, avec la SF on souffrira toujours la comparaison avec des compos de grande envergure  ::trollface:: 
Je suis assez d'accord, je trouve la première bien mieux que la seconde  ::):

----------


## Aramchek

> Ha ha ! Comme l'auteur le dit lui-même, avec la SF on souffrira toujours la comparaison avec des compos de grande envergure 
> Je suis assez d'accord, je trouve la première bien mieux que la seconde


Merde c'est pourtant pas compliqué de faire une bonne BO de SF tu prends une poubelle en alu et tu tapes dessus.  ::|: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

https://www.facebook.com/42270070459...3138706880903/

C'est que ça marche en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

elles sonnent très 80's les musiques.. ça ne me déplaît pas  ::P:

----------


## Eloween

l y a un petit côté "Cités d'or" pas désagréable.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Un pointeur est enregistré sur un signed int ?
> J'avais souvenir que c'était enregistré dans un unsigned long (et j'imagine, au minimum, dans un unsigned int).
> C'est la dernière question que je pose promis.


En théorie oui t'es censé utiliser size_t, en pratique n'importe quel programmeur peut écrire "int prout = pointeur;", ce qui fera vraisemblablement planter le programme s'il reçoit une valeur supérieure à 2 Go.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Du genre que je vais mute au bout de 400h de jeu comme celle de ck2 à force de l'entendre en boucle.


Comment oses-tu ?!
Tiens, prends ca dans ta face de payen :

----------


## Alchimist

Je dois rejoindre vos avis, le problème jusqu'à présent des soundtracks des jeux Paradox c'est que l'on fini très rapidement par toujours entendre les mêmes musiques, qui en plus de ça ont du mal à se faire discrètes et deviennent donc plus ennuyantes qu'autre chose.

Crusader Kings est bien l'un des rares jeux de stratégie sur lesquels je fini par créer ma propre playlist, contrairement à des jeux comme CiV où la musique pose très bien l'environnement et est toujours un régale pour les oreilles, bon après il y a également un facteur personnel fort.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Je ne vois pas le soucis, chaque musique de ck2, eu3 et eu4 me rappel un souvenir fort, un moment spécial lorsque j'ai joué en solo ou en multi. Les réentendre me permet d'accrocher encore plus au jeu rien que ça :




Me refait penser aux centaines d'heure passé sur ma Pologne ou la Grande Russie.

Sur eu 4 ce morceau me redonne à chaque fois la patate lorsque je suis en guerre : 




Paradox offre quand même une play list riche, si vous voulez du changement il faudrait plus d'une centaine de morceaux au vue du nombres d'heures qu'on passe sur ce type de jeu  ::):

----------


## Lokamayadon

Pourquoi un dev ont dit qu'il faut 16 go de ram pour avoir une grande galaxie si le jeu peut pas en utiliser plus que 4 ? ils laissent l'option meme si ça marche pas ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Crusader Kings est bien l'un des rares jeux de stratégie sur lesquels je fini par créer ma propre playlist, contrairement à des jeux comme CiV où la musique pose très bien l'environnement et est toujours un régale pour les oreilles, bon après il y a également un facteur personnel fort.


En fait le problème c'est surtout que les musiques sont les premières victimes du succès des jeux Paradox.
Parce que Civ, c'est bien sympa mais j'ai du y jouer au moins 20 fois moins que CK2.
Et si on est hype sur ce forum c'est justement parce qu'on peut lancer une partie de 3h facile sur chacun des Grand Strategy du studio.
Donc forcément les musiques de l'un se répète plus que celles de l'autre.

----------


## canope

J'arrive pas trop à comprendre à quoi va ressembler ce jeu. Est ce que ça va être un truc du genre endless space, assez simple dans la gestion politique et les relations avec les autres nations. Ou est ce que ça va etre un truc du genre Distant world et donc un peu plus EU4 de l'espace?
J'ai une nette préférence pour la 2eme option!

----------


## Nelfe

> J'arrive pas trop à comprendre à quoi va ressembler ce jeu. Est ce que ça va être un truc du genre endless space, assez simple dans la gestion politique et les relations avec les autres nations. Ou est ce que ça va etre un truc du genre Distant world et donc un peu plus EU4 de l'espace?
> J'ai une nette préférence pour la 2eme option!


Plus un EU4 de l'espace.

----------


## canope

Et est ce qu'on a une idée de la gestion de nos flottes? Est ce que ce sera aussi poussé que que DW avec une partie design des vaisseaux par ex (j'adore ça, même si c'est pas le truc le plus utile du monde, ça me donne une sérieuse sensation de contrôle!!)

----------


## Longwelwind

Je comparerais peut-être pas Stellaris à Distant Worlds.
Bien qu'il y ai le même coté "grand univers" avec beaucoup de choix et de complexité dans les mécaniques, y'as pas tout le coté "vivant" de Distant Worlds où tu vois les vaisseaux faire leurs petite tambouilles à droite à gauche. Tu vois pas non plus tes vaisseaux de combats combattre individuellement. Le coté "Simulation" est moins prononcé sur Stellaris.
Y'as du design de vaisseaux, mais je pense qu'il est plus simple que celui de DW.

----------


## hein

> je pense qu'il est plus simple que celui de DW.


Les Let's play m'ont un peu refroidi sur ce point... je m'attendais à autre chose niveau gameplay de la part de paradoxe. Je crois n'avoir même rien vu sur le trade et les marchandises...

----------


## Groomy

Je trouve le jeu clairement léger niveau fonctionnalités (ça n'aura pas la profondeur de leur autres jeux), pour les combats évidemment (mais normal) et aussi le reste (design, espionnage, éco,...), il y a la partie diplo qui est supérieur à la moyenne des 4X et peut-être le comportement des races. Cependant j'en attends beaucoup sur l'agencement de tous ça, une IA bien travaillé, les événements, la finition du jeu en général, le mid-game/late game et sans oublier le multi.

Donc j'espère un jeu pas fou fou niveau features mais bien maîtrisé et agréable à jouer (contrairement à Stardrive 2 ou Distant Worlds par exemple plus riche mais qui ont eu du mal au départ).

Puis avec Paradox et ses DLC dans 1 an ou deux le jeu aura sans doute bien changé avec davantage de contenu.

----------


## canope

Je suis un peu sceptique aussi, surtout après avoir vu le let's play de Quill avec la pouf insupportable qui s'extasie devant n'importe quoi!
Dans ce LP, on ne voit rien de transcendant franchement. 
Après je ne suis pas allé lire toutes les infos qu'il y a sur le net sur ce jeu donc je ne dois pas me rendre compte de la profondeur du titre (qui pour l'instant n'a pas l'air plus profond que endless space).

----------


## Groufac

Finalement c'est Endless Space 2 qui va mettre tout le monde d'accord  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> Et est ce qu'on a une idée de la gestion de nos flottes? Est ce que ce sera aussi poussé que que DW avec une partie design des vaisseaux par ex (j'adore ça, même si c'est pas le truc le plus utile du monde, ça me donne une sérieuse sensation de contrôle!!)


Ben, en soi, c'est déjà plus profond que UE4 en termes de conception d'unité.

----------


## hein

> Finalement c'est Endless Space 2 qui va mettre tout le monde d'accord


Ou distant worlds 2 qui devrait etre annoncé cette année si tout va bien...

----------


## Groufac

::love:: 

Enfin s'ils ont fait quelques progrès en terme d'UI ça serait pas un mal  ::siffle::

----------


## hein

> Enfin s'ils ont fait quelques progrès en terme d'UI ça serait pas un mal


oui ça serait pas mal mais ça serait plus le DF de l'espace dans ce cas  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Les Let's play m'ont un peu refroidi sur ce point... je m'attendais à autre chose niveau gameplay de la part de paradoxe. Je crois n'avoir même rien vu sur le trade et les marchandises...


Il n'y a pas de trade dans le jeu (genre rien comme le systeme d'EU4 ou de V2 avec des marchandises etc.). Uniquement des accords diplo ou tu peux échanger des ressources contre d'autres trucs

Le jeu semble plus acces sur une partie diplo poussée avec des AI qui se comportent et jouent différement ont différents types de relations avec le joueur. 
Et aussi sur la gestion interne et politique de l'empire avec un systeme de POP qui ont différentes idéologies, créent dynamiquements des factions pour contester le pouvoir en place (pas des factions prédéfinies et scriptées comme dans EL2)

Je pense que comme ils partent de rien, on ne peut évidemment pas attendre la même complexité que les autres jeux de PDS qui ont été dévelopés pendant 10 ans avec watmilles expansions et DLC.

Je pense pas que ce sera le 4X ultime en terme de fonctionalités mais probablement le plus intéressant en terme d'histoire a raconter et de multi.

----------


## Koinsky

> Ou distant worlds 2 qui devrait etre annoncé cette année si tout va bien...


Oh ! Je pense qu'on peut se permettre un peu de HS pour élaborer. Tu tiens ça d'où stp ? (et tant pis si c'était une blague et que je me suis fait eu  :B): )

----------


## Molina

> Il n'y a pas de trade dans le jeu (genre rien comme le systeme d'EU4 ou de V2 avec des marchandises etc.). Uniquement des accords diplo ou tu peux échanger des ressources contre d'autres trucs
> 
> Le jeu semble plus acces sur une partie diplo poussée avec des AI qui se comportent et jouent différement ont différents types de relations avec le joueur. 
> Et aussi sur la gestion interne et politique de l'empire avec un systeme de POP qui ont différentes idéologies, créent dynamiquements des factions pour contester le pouvoir en place (pas des factions prédéfinies et scriptées comme dans EL2)
> 
> Je pense que comme ils partent de rien, on ne peut évidemment pas attendre la même complexité que les autres jeux de  la licence qui ont été dévelopés pendant 10 ans avec watmilles expansions et DLC.
> 
> Je pense pas que ce sera le 4X ultime en terme de fonctionalités mais probablement le plus intéressant en terme d'histoire a raconter et de multi.


Dis comme ça, c'est Vicky II dans l'espace !

----------


## hein

> Oh ! Je pense qu'on peut se permettre un peu de HS pour élaborer. Tu tiens ça d'où stp ? (et tant pis si c'était une blague et que je me suis fait eu )


Une annonce datant de 09/2015 sur le forum officiel de la part d'E. RUTINS (directeur du dev. chez matrix), en comptant un temps de dev de 18 mois... on peut s'attendre à du solide d'ici la fin de l'année...

----------


## Koinsky

Ok merci, on verra bien ! (leur forum est toujours autant à la ramasse chez Matrix)

----------


## Darkath

> Dis comme ça, c'est Vicky II dans l'espace !


Ben non vu que y'a pas d'économie et de trade  ::P:  (et la diplomatie dans V2 était un peu pourrie honnetement)

----------


## LetoFou

J'arrive pas à piger à quoi ressemblera le jeu vraiment. Je suis un aficionados des 4X, genre endless space, civilization, alpha centauri  ::love:: , colonization, galciv et même les sins of a solar empire pourtant j'ai jamais réussi à me mettre au crusader kings.

Et là du coup j'arrive pas à piger si ils font un skin ou une évolution spatiale des crusaders kings ou si ils tentent autre choses pour toucher un autre public.

----------


## CanardNoir

> J'arrive pas à piger à quoi ressemblera le jeu vraiment. Je suis un aficionados des 4X, genre endless space, civilization, alpha centauri , colonization, galciv et même les sins of a solar empire pourtant j'ai jamais réussi à me mettre au crusader kings.
> 
> Et là du coup j'arrive pas à piger si ils font un skin ou une évolution spatiale des crusaders kings ou si ils tentent autre choses pour toucher un autre public.


T'as quand même pas mal de dev diary pour te donner une idée.

----------


## canope

A force d'attendre j'ai besoin d'espace!!! alors je vais me mettre à star ruler 2 ou a stardrive 2 (parait que le DLC a amélioré le jeu).

----------


## Groomy

> Et là du coup j'arrive pas à piger si ils font un skin ou une évolution spatiale des crusaders kings ou si ils tentent autre choses pour toucher un autre public.


Forcément ils s'inspirent un peu de leur autres jeux mais c'est pas un skin du tout.

----------


## Truebadour

Rien que dans la diplomatie c'est pas un skin : tu fais des "deals", avec une UI qui rappelle ce qu'on peut trouver dans un Civilization ou un Total War (par contre si dans le nombre d'options dispos ils pouvaient plus prendre du TW que du Civ ce serait pas mal !)

EDIT : je dis des bêtises. C'est plus un mix entre la diplomatie habituelle des jeux Paradox et celle de Civ/TW (mea culpa  ::):  )

----------


## LetoFou

J'avais regardé les différents dev diary mais j'arrive pas à visualiser ce que çà peut donner en vrai.
A part les événements aléatoires qui me hypent grave !!!  ::love:: 

J'espère que ces sortes de mix rendront bien !!! Je veux pas attendre Endless space 2  ::'(:

----------


## canope

Je viens de matter les sortes de LP des gusses de paradox sur leur chaine YT paradox extra. ça m'a bien donné envie!! Ce qui me plait bcp, c'est très con mais bon, c'est la taille de l'univers.
Parce que ce que je trouve excellent dans DW, c'est la taille de l'univers qui donne le tournis et qui retranscrit donc très bien (pour ce que j'en sais...) la vie dans l'univers ::): 
Et dans Stellaris, même si c'est quand même moins grand, ça a l'air pas mal et en tout cas plus grand que les autres 4X spatiaux!

----------


## Darkath

Quand tu vois Moo3 ou Endless Space la taille des maps sont en effet ridicules.

----------


## Stelteck

> Quand tu vois Moo3 ou Endless Space la taille des maps sont en effet ridicules.


Ce qui est chiant effectivement dans plein de 4X, c'est que non seulement la taille des maps est ridicule, mais même ceux qui ont une grande map, tu finis souvent par tout coloniser. 

J'aimerais beaucoup retrouver la sensation d'être dans une galaxie immense mais ou la plupart des planètes ne servent à rien et ne valent pas le coup, avec quelques pépites ici ou la.
Une galaxie ou tu peux cacher une station spatiale dans un endroit ou personne ne la trouvera jamais parce que.... c'est grand. 
Distant world n'était pas trop mal dans le genre, mais je suis sûr qu'on peut faire mieux.

Mais c'est la taille des maps qui doit grandir, pas la taille du nombre de colonie à gérer par empires.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Distant Worlds a les meilleures bases du 4X spatial je trouve (si on ignore Aurora 4x qui n'est pas vraiment comparable aux autres) c'est juste que les développeurs ont probablement mal géré les futures guerres de ce jeu. 

Concrètement j'avais tenté une partie très late, où les Shakturi sont fini par venir, bref de mon côté j'avais énormément de navires, pareil pour les autres Empires. Sauf que les Shakturi attaquent une planète où t'a pas de flotte de défense à proximité (ou alors genre a 30 sec de warp) mais c'est trop tard, ils détruisent ta planète sans que tu puisse faire quoi que ce soit. 

J'espère vraiment que Stellaris nous donnera la possibilité d'avoir des batailles énormes, parce-que bon deux empires de taille interstellaire ça devrait envoyer du très gros.

----------


## Darkath

Et donc t'abandonne a la premiere planete perdue ?

----------


## macfennec

Bonjour les canards,
Si vous voulez voir la suite des champignons galactiques, c'est ici ==> https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/57765929

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Et donc t'abandonne a la premiere planete perdue ?


Quand ton Empire se base sur 15 planètes géantes et que 6 planètes sont détruites même avec des défenses, et que ton Empire de ce fait s'écroule vu les dépenses monstrueuses. Oui.

----------


## Cedski

Fallait jouer roleplay et te casser sur Andromède pour te refaire avant de revenir leur casser la gueule...  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Bonjour les canards,
> Si vous voulez voir la suite des champignons galactiques, c'est ici ==> https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/57765929

----------


## Darkath

Preview GDC d'Angry Joe (feat Henrik "Mr Barbe" Fahraeus"), early game au début mais après on voit du mid/late game.

----------


## Truebadour

"President Leto Atréides"

Je l'avais bien dit qu'on pourrait se la jouer Dune  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

C'est quand même un gros boeuf ce angry joe...  ::P:

----------


## Truebadour

Un peu !
Mais je lui suis quand même reconnaissant pour la vidéo de 45 minutes  ::ninja:: 

Et c'est grâce à lui qu'on pourra renommer les personnages : https://twitter.com/RikardAslund/sta...551872?lang=fr
Enfin, grâce à sa suggestion en vidéo, mais vous m'aurez compris  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Après avoir vue la suite de la partie de paradox je suis un peut inquiet d'une chose. J'ai l'impression que si tu perds ta bataille spacial et donc ta flotte, tu n'as plus aucun moyen de bloquer l'avancer de ton adversaire sur ton empire. Ils ont détruit la flotte de leurs ennemis et avaient plus qu'à ramasser planète après planète sans aucun soucis...  ::(:

----------


## glau

> Quand ton Empire se base sur 15 planètes géantes et que 6 planètes sont détruites même avec des défenses, et que ton Empire de ce fait s'écroule vu les dépenses monstrueuses. Oui.


Les Shakturis ils sont OP, mais c'est fait exprès, c'est le défi. Perso je joue sans maintenant, pour les mêmes raisons. Le reste du jeu est à peu près équilibré.

----------


## La Guigne

> Après avoir vue la suite de la partie de paradox je suis un peut inquiet d'une chose. J'ai l'impression que si tu perds ta bataille spacial et donc ta flotte, tu n'as plus aucun moyen de bloquer l'avancer de ton adversaire sur ton empire. Ils ont détruit la flotte de leurs ennemis et avaient plus qu'à ramasser planète après planète sans aucun soucis...


C'est la même pour CK2 : celui qui merge ses armées en premier a gagné et prends tout.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Finalement c'est Endless Space 2 qui va mettre tout le monde d'accord


Je t'envoie le chèque à l'adresse habituelle.  :;):

----------


## hein

> Après avoir vue la suite de la partie de paradox je suis un peut inquiet d'une chose. J'ai l'impression que si tu perds ta bataille spacial et donc ta flotte, tu n'as plus aucun moyen de bloquer l'avancer de ton adversaire sur ton empire. Ils ont détruit la flotte de leurs ennemis et avaient plus qu'à ramasser planète après planète sans aucun soucis...


Ne pas oublier que le war goal doit etre annoncé avant la guerre et qu'il n'ont pas l'air si libre que ca...
Mais il n'y a aucune mecanique pour limiter les blobages ? resistance de la population ou limite d'expansion ?

----------


## Truebadour

Limite d'expansion je pense pas, mais le joueur ne peut contrôler que 5 systèmes directement (comme les comtés dans CKII), donc il doit créer des zones d'administration avec des gouverneurs. On peut leur donner des ordres, comme leur permettre ou non de réorganiser les colonies et d'améliorer les bâtiments, de donner un pourcentage de la production au leader. Le leader peut aussi donner des minéraux ou des crédits à une zone administrée pour l'aider à se développer.

Ca évitera au joueur de s'abîmer dans le micro-management  ::ninja::  (et c'est sûrement pensé pour le multi).

----------


## Groomy

> Limite d'expansion je pense pas, mais le joueur ne peut contrôler que 5 systèmes directement (comme les comtés dans CKII)


Je pense pas que le chiffre de 5 soit fixe.

----------


## Truebadour

Non ça doit changer avec l'espèce, le leader, la technologie... Ca peut être marrant à un point de la partie d'avoir un leader trop faible politiquement et qui doit créer de plus grandes zones administrées, et celles-ci tentent de prendre leur indépendance ou de forcer une loi à passer  ::):

----------


## Groomy

Tiens du coup on a pas de leader comme dans CK2 ou EU4, ce serait pas mal.

----------


## Jarec

> Tiens du coup on a pas de leader comme dans CK2 ou EU4, ce serait pas mal.


Bah si.

----------


## Groomy

Bah non ou alors j'ai raté un truc, je parlais d'un "roi", un chef avec ses stats qui meurt. On défini sa race, idéologie, gourvenement&vo, il y a les scientifiques, militaires et gouverneurs mais il y pas de "chefs d'états" (en dehors d'une représentation graphique).

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Bah non ou alors j'ai raté un truc, je parlais d'un "roi", un chef avec ses stats qui meurt. On défini sa race, idéologie, gourvenement&vo, il y a les scientifiques, militaires et gouverneurs mais il y pas de "chefs d'états" (en dehors d'une représentation graphique).


 Si il y a les gouverneurs des planètes, ils ont des traits et de l'expérience.

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...eaders.888500/

----------


## Groomy

J'ai parlé des gouverneurs dans mon message mais ça reste du sous-fifre ^^ Je veux parler du leader de la race, le représentant du joueur dans le jeu.

edit : mais en fait si ils en parlent dans le DD que tu as linkés, le "ruler" donc, m'en souvenais pas du tout, il existe bien du coup.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bordel j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous excuse moi. Le leader de ton empire ("ruler" dans le DD si j'ai bien compris) peut-être n'importe quel type de leader déjà à ton service et a des compétences propres de "ruler". J'imagine que le type de gouvernement définit quels leaders sont éligibles à être ruler.

----------


## Alchimist

Chaque gouvernement à son propre dirigent, les gouvernements autocratiques ont un dirigent qui n'est pas élu et qui dirige jusqu'à sa mort, les gouvernements oligarchiques ont des élections à intervalles longs dans lesquelles les candidats sont souvent tirés parmi certains types de personnage, comme les généraux pour les juntes militaires ou les scientifiques pour les oligarchies scientifiques, et les gouvernements démocratiques ont des élections à intervalles courts dans lesquelles les candidats sont aléatoires.

Donc oui, c'est assez similaire à Europa Universalis 4.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après en ayant survolé les streams des Blorgs, j’ai un doute sur les modes d’élections. 

Au moment d’une élection Wiz sélectionne un candidat, candidat qui sera élu peu de temps après, mais je ne sais pas si le joueur vote pour ce candidat, donc influence légèrement le cours des élections, et après chaque colonie vote pour les candidats en fonction de leur agenda politique, avec donc un système similaire à Endless Space 2 où les colonies frontalières avec des empires belligérants auront tendance à voter pour le candidat avec des bonus militaires, ou si le joueur choisi simplement le futur dirigent sans qu’il n’y ait aucune sorte de vote.

----------


## Darkath

> Donc oui, c'est assez similaire à Europa Universalis 4.


lol non

Europa t'as différentes formes de gouvernements mais ça change pas grand chose a part le mode de succession. La t'as différents types de leaders, les leaders ont des skills différents, des programmes politiques, des actions spéciales selons les types de gouvernements etc.

----------


## Alchimist

Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il y a des chefs d’état avec des traits, qui remplacent en quelque sorte les stats d'Europa, et qui meurt, mais pour le reste c'est en effet différent.

----------


## sabrovitch

> lol non
> 
> Europa t'as différentes formes de gouvernements mais ça change pas grand chose a part le mode de succession. La t'as différents types de leaders, les leaders ont des skills différents, des programmes politiques, des actions spéciales selons les types de gouvernements etc.


C'est plus un hybride VictoriaII/CK2 que du EUIV en fait. Ce qui est pas pour me déplaire.

----------


## Turgon

J'espère vraiment que les choix seront possibles avec de nombreuses façons de jouer, tant diplomatiques (pas juste former une fédération/buter tout le monde), que développement (vertical vs horizontal), que militaire (faire autant de gros vaisseaux que les réserves de minerais autorisent).

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> J'espère vraiment que les choix seront possibles avec de nombreuses façons de jouer, tant diplomatiques (pas juste former une fédération/buter tout le monde), que développement (vertical vs horizontal), que militaire (faire autant de gros vaisseaux que les réserves de minerais autorisent).


Ben franchement sur ce que je vois sur la partie paradox, pour le moment niveau militaire ça ressemble à ce que tu décris... Et la diplo pour le moment c'est, un qui est ami et donc dans sa fédération, les autres le déteste point...

----------


## Lokamayadon

Les Blorgs ont un malus de diplo.

----------


## Jarec

> Ben franchement sur ce que je vois sur la partie paradox, pour le moment niveau militaire ça ressemble à ce que tu décris... Et la diplo pour le moment c'est, un qui est ami et donc dans sa fédération, les autres le déteste point...


Useless ce que tu dis vu que c'est la première partie qu'on voit et qu'on a aucun point de comparaison

----------


## Darkath

> Ben franchement sur ce que je vois sur la partie paradox, pour le moment niveau militaire ça ressemble à ce que tu décris... Et la diplo pour le moment c'est, un qui est ami et donc dans sa fédération, les autres le déteste point...


l'ami est pas dans la fédération parcequ'ils ne l'ont pas encore crée, juste un alliance. 

Et tous les voisins détestent Wiz parcequ'il a annexé une civilisation entiere en une guerre. Et les civilization plus éloignées sont plus modérées.

----------


## Turgon

> Useless ce que tu dis vu que c'est la première partie qu'on voit et qu'on a aucun point de comparaison


Ouaip, c'est pour ça que je hurle pas au scandale non plus. On en a pas vu assez. Je suis bien plus confiance sur HOI4 parce qu'on en a vu beaucoup, beaucoup plus.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Une petite question pour les pros. J'aime bien les 4x dans l'espace, mais je trouve CK2 et Europa beaucoup trop compliqués. Est-ce que Stellaris pourra me plaire?

----------


## sabrovitch

> Une petite question pour les pros. J'aime bien les 4x dans l'espace, mais je trouve CK2 et Europa beaucoup trop compliqués. Est-ce que Stellaris pourra me plaire?


On en sait rien en fait. On ne sait pas vraiment pourquoi ces deux jeux sont trop compliqués pour toi, mais surtout on a pas joué à Stellaris !
Mais bon ça a pas l'air plus compliqué qu'un Endless Space ou un MoO. Plus complet peut-être, mais c'est pas du DW.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> On en sait rien en fait. On ne sait pas vraiment pourquoi ces deux jeux sont trop compliqués pour toi, mais surtout on a pas joué à Stellaris !
> Mais bon ça a pas l'air plus compliqué qu'un Endless Space ou un MoO. Plus complet peut-être, mais c'est pas du DW.


CK2 et EU sont très obscurs, les tutoriaux me laissant avec peu d'information, ça m'a pas donné envie de creuser plus. Je suis plus adepte des jeux profonds mais pas trop durs à aborder.

----------


## IriK

> Une petite question pour les pros. J'aime bien les 4x dans l'espace, mais je trouve CK2 et Europa beaucoup trop compliqués. Est-ce que Stellaris pourra me plaire?


En l'état difficile de vraiment te répondre si c'est + ou - complexe que leurs jeux précédents  ::): 

Sinon j'ai également une question :
Est ce qu'il y a une réel incidence sur le choix du type de planète pour notre race ?
Par exemple :
une espèce issue d'un monde désertique aura un bonus, quel qu'il soit, sur ses colonies désertique et un malus sur les autres types ?

Apres recherches j'ai pas trouvé si c'était présent ou non.

----------


## bobmachine

> Est ce qu'il y a une réel incidence sur le choix du type de planète pour notre race ?
> Par exemple :
> une espèce issue d'un monde désertique aura un bonus, quel qu'il soit, sur ses colonies désertique et un malus sur les autres types ?
> 
> Apres recherches j'ai pas trouvé si c'était présent ou non.


Hello,

Tu as la réponse dans la première vidéo des blorgs, lorsque tu choisis ton monde natal (entre 6 ou 7), il est directement opposé à un autre type. Pour être plus clair (j'essaye c'est dur!), si tu choisis un monde Terrien, tu auras une adaptation de 90% sur les mondes océaniques et tropicaux, puis 80% sur les mondes arides et tundra puis 70% sur désertique etc..
Pour les malus, je ne sais pas, il semble que ce soit le taux de bonheur mais il nous faut plus de détails pour être sur.

----------


## sabrovitch

> CK2 et EU sont très obscurs, les tutoriaux me laissant avec peu d'information, ça m'a pas donné envie de creuser plus. Je suis plus adepte des jeux profonds mais pas trop durs à aborder.


J'ai l'impression que Stellaris aura de meilleurs tutos et explications, au pire y'a toujours la communauté ici présente pour apprendre les mécaniques  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hello,
> 
> Tu as la réponse dans la première vidéo des blorgs, lorsque tu choisis ton monde natal (entre 6 ou 7), il est directement opposé à un autre type. Pour être plus clair (j'essaye c'est dur!), si tu choisis un monde Terrien, tu auras une adaptation de 90% sur les mondes océaniques et tropicaux, puis 80% sur les mondes arides et tundra puis 70% sur désertique etc..
> Pour les malus, je ne sais pas, il semble que ce soit le taux de bonheur mais il nous faut plus de détails pour être sur.


D'ailleurs du coup désertique et polaire c'est pas les pires choix ?

----------


## IriK

> Hello,
> 
> Tu as la réponse dans la première vidéo des blorgs, lorsque tu choisis ton monde natal (entre 6 ou 7), il est directement opposé à un autre type. Pour être plus clair (j'essaye c'est dur!), si tu choisis un monde Terrien, tu auras une adaptation de 90% sur les mondes océaniques et tropicaux, puis 80% sur les mondes arides et tundra puis 70% sur désertique etc..
> Pour les malus, je ne sais pas, il semble que ce soit le taux de bonheur mais il nous faut plus de détails pour être sur.


Merci  ::): 
Ayant survoler ces vidéos, j'ai du le loupé sans faire gaffe  :^_^: 
Il y a bien 7 types de planètes (continentale, tropicale, désertique, aride, Toundra, glacé et océanique) mais à part les préférences comme tu m'a dit il ne semble pas y avoir d'autres spécificités liées.

----------


## bobmachine

> D'ailleurs du coup désertique et polaire c'est pas les pires choix ?


Je ne pense pas qu'il y a ai une grande différence pour le choix initial, peut être une différence sur les ressources générées comme sur Endless Space, par exemple une planète aride génère plus de crédits tandis qu'une planète tropicale génère plus de nourriture.
Et pour être sur qu'on ce soit bien compris, quelque soit ton choix de planète, tu commences avec ton peuple heureux à 100% dessus !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> D'ailleurs du coup désertique et polaire c'est pas les pires choix ?


 Les types de planètes sont classés sous forme de "cercle", ta planète d'origine sera toujours celle où ta race est la plus heureuse, les planètes adjacentes sont bonnes dans une moindre mesure, les planètes à l'opposé les moins viables d'après ce que j'ai compris / vu dans les vidéos. Par contre je ne sais pas si les ressources disponibles sont liées aux planètes et aux races, dur d'imaginer qu'une planète arctique soit riche en nourriture même si c'est ton biome de départ en humain.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Les types de planètes sont classés sous forme de "cercle", ta planète d'origine sera toujours celle où ta race est la plus heureuse, les planètes adjacentes sont bonnes dans une moindre mesure, les planètes à l'opposé les moins viables d'après ce que j'ai compris / vu dans les vidéos. Par contre je ne sais pas si les ressources disponibles sont liées aux planètes et aux races, dur d'imaginer qu'une planète arctique soit riche en nourriture même si c'est ton biome de départ en humain.


Maintenant si c'est ton biome de départ tu devrais t'y être adapté et donc la nourriture ne devrait pas être un problème.

----------


## Molina

> En l'état difficile de vraiment te répondre si c'est + ou - complexe que leurs jeux précédents 
> 
> Sinon j'ai également une question :
> Est ce qu'il y a une réel incidence sur le choix du type de planète pour notre race ?
> Par exemple :
> une espèce issue d'un monde désertique aura un bonus, quel qu'il soit, sur ses colonies désertique et un malus sur les autres types ?
> 
> Apres recherches j'ai pas trouvé si c'était présent ou non.


J'ai clairement l'impression que c'est plus facile d"après les vidéos. Peut être parce que tout le monde commence à poil.

----------


## Truebadour

Il a l'air plus abordable disons, dans le sens où quand on passe la souris sur un élément, le mouseover fait pas vingt pages remplies de statistiques et tout le tintouin  ::trollface:: 

Et aussi vu que tout le monde commence à poil (ben ouais on s'affranchit du côté historique), le début de partie peut être plus calme, avec le challenge qui apparaît quand on commence à blobber en mid-lategame.
Ce qui m'attire pas mal dans ce prochain opus, c'est l'importance de la population (comme les pops de Vicky II), j'espère vraiment qu'ils vont bien gérer cette partie  ::):

----------


## Flyingbob

Si j'ai bien compris les vidéos y aura pas de combats tactiques dans le jeu, c'est juste des cinématiques (sur le même principe que Endless Space sauf qu’elles seront en temps réel), c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Groomy

Oui il y a pas de combat tactique, mais la "cinématique" de combat est visible directement sur la carte, pas dans un écran séparé comme dans Endless Space.

----------


## Flyingbob

Ok merci, c'est déjà ce qui me chagrinait dans Endless Space (et ça ne changera pas dans le 2  ::sad:: ) y a que Polaris qui a l'air de proposer quelque chose à ce niveau.

----------


## LePoulpe

Si seulement il n'y avait que ça de naze dans Endless Space, ça resterait un bon jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ok merci, c'est déjà ce qui me chagrinait dans Endless Space (et ça ne changera pas dans le 2 ) y a que Polaris qui a l'air de proposer quelque chose à ce niveau.


Les jeux de PAradox sont toujours à une échelle plus éloignée et le combat tactique prendrait trop de temps je pense.




> Si seulement il n'y avait que ça de naze dans Endless Space, ça resterait un bon jeu.


C'est un très bon jeu Endless Space, c'est un jeu relativement simple mais un bon jeu.

----------


## franky4xa

Personnellement, qu'il n'y ait pas de combat tactique, ce n'est pas plus mal pour moi, ça colle même au principe du jeu et d'être le grand chef de sa civilisation.  Le grand chef qui dit à ses généraux, ceux-là on va les attaquer, et voici le plan, les gars.  Prenez-tous nos vaisseaux et aller faire une grande bataille spatiale autour d'Endor.  La tactique, en soit, c'est les généraux qui la mettent au point, moi, je veux juste qu'ils reviennent avec la victoire.

Par contre (et ils en parlent peut-être dans les vidéos mais je ne les regarde pas pour garder le plaisir de la découverte), j'ai un peu peur que celui qui ait la plus grosse flotte gagne à tous les coups.  Dans EU IV, il y a moyen avec les montagnes, les collines, les forêts tropicales, les forts, de se défendre petit face à des armées mastodontes grâce à la largeur du champ de bataille, grâce aux guerres d'attrition en faisant tout brûler pendant sa retraite et finalement arracher une paix blanche ou mieux.  Par contre dans l'espace, je ne vois pas trop comment ils comptent mettre ça en place ?  Et du coup, la partie militaire en prend vraiment un coup, sans aller jusqu'à un combat tactique...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Par contre (et ils en parlent peut-être dans les vidéos mais je ne les regarde pas pour garder le plaisir de la découverte), j'ai un peu peur que celui qui ait la plus grosse flotte gagne à tous les coups.  Dans EU IV, il y a moyen avec les montagnes, les collines, les forêts tropicales, les forts, de se défendre petit face à des armées mastodontes grâce à la largeur du champ de bataille, grâce aux guerres d'attrition en faisant tout brûler pendant sa retraite et finalement arracher une paix blanche ou mieux.  Par contre dans l'espace, je ne vois pas trop comment ils comptent mettre ça en place ?  Et du coup, la partie militaire en prend vraiment un coup, sans aller jusqu'à un combat tactique...


 En pratique dan EU4 c'est quand même les plus gros stacks qui gagnent, mais ici pas de dimension de transport maritime, de détroit, de franchissement de rivière, etc... en effet.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pas de nébuleuses, de champs d'astéroides?

----------


## Jarec

> Personnellement, qu'il n'y ait pas de combat tactique, ce n'est pas plus mal pour moi, ça colle même au principe du jeu et d'être le grand chef de sa civilisation.  Le grand chef qui dit à ses généraux, ceux-là on va les attaquer, et voici le plan, les gars.  Prenez-tous nos vaisseaux et aller faire une grande bataille spatiale autour d'Endor.  La tactique, en soit, c'est les généraux qui la mettent au point, moi, je veux juste qu'ils reviennent avec la victoire.
> 
> Par contre (et ils en parlent peut-être dans les vidéos mais je ne les regarde pas pour garder le plaisir de la découverte), j'ai un peu peur que celui qui ait la plus grosse flotte gagne à tous les coups.  Dans EU IV, il y a moyen avec les montagnes, les collines, les forêts tropicales, les forts, de se défendre petit face à des armées mastodontes grâce à la largeur du champ de bataille, grâce aux guerres d'attrition en faisant tout brûler pendant sa retraite et finalement arracher une paix blanche ou mieux.  Par contre dans l'espace, je ne vois pas trop comment ils comptent mettre ça en place ?  Et du coup, la partie militaire en prend vraiment un coup, sans aller jusqu'à un combat tactique...


J'avoue que j'ai été pas mal déçu par les combats, dans les premières vidéos des combats, on voyait des petits carrés avec des images en bas de l'interface de combat, j'imaginais que ça pouvait être des capacités spéciales (surcharge bouclier, tir de missiles, boost, etc ) mais au final non ce n'est qu'un historique des combats.
Donc bon choqué déçu.

----------


## IriK

Suite des vidéos descriptifs de Stellaris par Jay's :

----------


## Darkath

> J'avoue que j'ai été pas mal déçu par les combats, dans les premières vidéos des combats, on voyait des petits carrés avec des images en bas de l'interface de combat, j'imaginais que ça pouvait être des capacités spéciales (surcharge bouclier, tir de missiles, boost, etc ) mais au final non ce n'est qu'un historique des combats.
> Donc bon choqué déçu.


c'est des combats early aussi. Ils ont pas vraiment de quoi mettre des trucs intéressant sur leurs vaisseaux qui varierait les combats. Bon ils ont débloqué les boucliers mais c'est du classique.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Les jeux de PAradox sont toujours à une échelle plus éloignée et le combat tactique prendrait trop de temps je pense.
> 
> C'est un très bon jeu Endless Space, c'est un jeu relativement simple mais un bon jeu.


Probablement pour toi, moi je n'ai jamais compris l'engouement autour de ce jeu ultra vide et insipide. (heureusement qu'il lui rester son excellent UI)

Les concurrents de l'époque étaient pratiquement meilleurs partout. (chacun avec leurs points forts)

Malgré les années qui passent, ça reste un mystère pour moi ce succès.

----------


## Jarec

> Probablement pour toi, moi je n'ai jamais compris l'engouement autour de ce jeu ultra vide et insipide. (heureusement qu'il lui rester son excellent UI)
> 
> Les concurrents de l'époque étaient pratiquement meilleurs partout. (chacun avec leurs points forts)
> 
> Malgré les années qui passent, ça reste un mystère pour moi ce succès.


le pire c'est leur arbre technologique vomitif  :Gerbe:

----------


## lstaff

> Suite des vidéos descriptifs de Stellaris par Jay's :


J'ai regardé tes vidéos.
J'ai la hype de ma vie.

----------


## Kruos

> Probablement pour toi, moi je n'ai jamais compris l'engouement autour de ce jeu ultra vide et insipide. (heureusement qu'il lui rester son excellent UI)
> 
> Les concurrents de l'époque étaient pratiquement meilleurs partout. (chacun avec leurs points forts)
> 
> Malgré les années qui passent, ça reste un mystère pour moi ce succès.


Comme dit plus haut, les mécaniques se veulent simples et accessibles. Du coup on touche vite les limites en solo, c'est vrai, mais en multi c'est une force car cela permet de se lancer une petite partie de quelques heures de façon super fluide.

----------


## IriK

> J'ai regardé tes vidéos.
> J'ai la hype de ma vie.


 :^_^:

----------


## Groomy

Le dernier Dev Diary est pas intéressant du tout... Le Chef de projet se présente et dit que le jeu est le meilleur de Paradox.
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...#post-20911071

----------


## Darkath

Osef des DD le jeu sort dans un mois  :Vibre:

----------


## Asimof

> Le dernier Dev Diary est pas intéressant du tout... Le Chef de projet se présente et dit que le jeu est le meilleur de Paradox.
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...#post-20911071


La représentation des trous noirs  :tired:

----------


## hein

> Le dernier Dev Diary est pas intéressant du tout... Le Chef de projet se présente et dit que le jeu est le meilleur de Paradox.
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...#post-20911071


Le prochain devrait être beaucoup plus intéressant puisqu'il aborde les factions et les elections...
Mais bon cette semaine on aura eut des jolies images.
Le truc vert degeu est un trou noir et La derniere est un trou de ver nan ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> La représentation des trous noirs


Ouais... j'avoue...

mais la planète en train de se faire déchirer par la gravité  :Bave:

----------


## Groufac

Les mecs ont clairement pas vu Interstellar  ::ninja::

----------


## LePoulpe

> Comme dit plus haut, les mécaniques se veulent simples et accessibles. Du coup on touche vite les limites en solo, c'est vrai, mais en multi c'est une force car cela permet de se lancer une petite partie de quelques heures de façon super fluide.


Bof, autant jouer à SOTS en multi (bon je t'accorde qu'il ne fallait pas être plus de 4 joueurs autrement les tours où il y avait des batailles rendaient le jeu injouable.)




> le pire c'est leur arbre technologique vomitif


Surtout qu'il n'avait pas de facteur "aléatoire" comme SOTS et qui changeait vraiment la donne sur les parties. 

D'ailleurs ça fonctionne comment les recherches sur Stellaris ? (J'ai pas trop suivi)

----------


## Darkath

> Le prochain devrait être beaucoup plus intéressant puisqu'il aborde les factions et les elections...
> Mais bon cette semaine on aura eut des jolies images.
> Le truc vert degeu est un trou noir et La derniere est un trou de ver nan ?


l'inverse, la premiere est bien un trou de ver dégueu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs ça fonctionne comment les recherches sur Stellaris ? (J'ai pas trop suivi)


Faudrait lire les DD que tu poste ici, peut être  ::siffle::

----------


## LePoulpe

*Carnet de développement n°28 : La parole est au chef de projet* 
Bonne nouvelle, tout le monde !

Le carnet de développement d'aujourd'hui contiendra tout ce que j'aurai envie d'y mettre ! Alors que je réfléchissais à ce que je pourrais bien y raconter, j'ai vraiment eu du mal à décider quoi écrire. Pas mal de gens m'ont conseillé de présenter qui je suis et ce que je fais, mais j'ai pensé que c'était un peu égocentrique. Mais bon, commençons donc par un peu d'égocentrisme...

Mon nom est Rikard Åslund, et je travaille chez Paradox Studios depuis 2011. Au début j'étais programmeur, puis programmeur sénior, mais en ce moment mon activité principale est d'être chef de projet sur _Stellaris_. J'ai travaillé sur un certain nombre de projets différents au fil des années, mais je les ai surtout passées sur EU4. Après EU4, j'ai commencé sur Stellaris en tant que programmeur senior, et après quelque temps je suis devenu chef de projet.

 
En tant que chef de projet ma principale responsabilité est de m'occuper de l'exécution du projet, en m'assurant que tout soit fait dans le cadre du budget et dans les délais. Comme je suis aussi le programmeur avec le plus d'expérience dans l'équipe j'ai aussi travaillé en tant que chef programmeur (tech lead). En ce moment, j'essaie de me tenir à l'écart de la programmation, tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas de temps à y consacrer. Je sais que je peux me le permettre, parce que mon équipe est très compétente, mais il m'en coûte car j'aime vraiment beaucoup ça. C'est pourquoi j'essaie quand même d'écrire quelques lignes de code chaque jour, afin de rester sain d'esprit au milieu de toutes les réunions qui se suivent sur le budget et la gestion du temps.

Quand je pense à Stellaris, je ressens une puissante affection envers trois choses distinctes : l'équipe, le jeu, et les joueurs. J'ai le privilège de passer chaque jour entouré de gens très compétents et passionnés, ils sont les créateurs du jeu, et ce sont eux qui devraient recevoir tout le crédit. Je me sens tellement fier de ce que l'équipe a accompli, nous avons réussi à créer un jeu si bon dans un univers que nous n'avions encore jamais abordé.

 
D'après moi ce jeu est le meilleur jeu Paradox jamais créé. Tout d'abord, permettez-moi de dire tout l'amour que j'ai pour les jeux de grande stratégie historique ; aucun autre jeu ne vous permet de revivre et de ressentir l'Histoire à une si grande échelle. Cela étant dit, je dois dire que les jeux de science-fiction ont toujours exercé une grande attraction sur moi, comme bien peu de jeux l'ont fait. J'apprécie énormément de pouvoir m'imaginer dans un monde lointain, peuplé d'extraterrestres, et le sentiment d'explorer quelque chose de nouveau. Stellaris me donne exactement cette possibilité, celle de rêver d'ailleurs.

Maintenant que la sortie du jeu approche, en tant que développeur on veut toujours plus de temps. Ce sentiment est tout à fait normal, et si jamais quelqu'un vous disait qu'il a complètement terminé son jeu et qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter, vous devriez probablement éviter de l'acheter parce qu'il sera très mauvais. Avec Stellaris, je sais au plus profond de moi que nous avons fait un très bon produit, et je crois que le jeu sera très bien reçu, même si nous le mettions sur le marché dès demain (ce que nous ne ferons pas.), mais nous n'en avons absolument pas fini avec ce jeu. Nous avons des projets pour travailler sur ce jeu pendant très longtemps et j'ai vraiment hâte de voir comment il sera modifié et influencé par nos joueurs. J'ai l'habitude de dire que nous ne saurons probablement pas ce que Stellaris est vraiment avant un an après sa sortie, et j'ai vraiment hâte de vous accompagner sur cette route.

 
La semaine rochaine, nous parlerons des Factions de Pop et des Elections, ne le ratez pas !

Fait amusant : Stellaris devait originellement avoir une caméra fixe comme nos autres jeux, ce qui donnait un aspect plus 2D à la carte. La caméra rotative fut introduite expérimentalement car nous avions l'intuition que cela fonctionnerait mieux, et c'était si bien que nous l'avons gardée. Ce qui signifie que dans Stellaris, par comparaison avec nos autres jeux, on peut toujours tourner la caméra en maintenant le bouton droit de la souris enfoncé.



Spoiler Alert! 


*Crédit*
Auteur : Zoft
Traducteur : Spectator_Errans



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> l'inverse, la premiere est bien un trou de ver dégueu
> 
> Faudrait lire les DD que tu poste ici, peut être


En parlant de DD.

J'ai toujours été ultra-sceptique en ce qui concerne Stellaris, du coup je veux avoir un minimum de surprise et voir s'il détrônera ou pas DW.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Sur le DD 90% des discussions tournent autour de la représentation d'un trou noir, vous semblez bien partis pour les suivre  ::rolleyes:: 

 Mais j'avoue que je le trouve un peu dégueulasse aussi, après c'est pas un élément décisif de ma volonté de jouer à Stellaris  ::):

----------


## hein

> D'ailleurs ça fonctionne comment les recherches sur Stellaris ? (J'ai pas trop suivi)


Tu as trois branches de recherches physics, social et engineering avec un systeme de choix semi random plutot bien foutu.
Le détail ici : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...nology.893377/

----------


## LePoulpe

Merci Hein.  ::):

----------


## Longwelwind

> Les mecs ont clairement pas vu Interstellar


Le trou noir dans Interstellar n'est pas non plus 100% accurate (on m'avait linké un article quand j'avais dis le contraire, mais je le retrouve plus).

Je suppose que si ils ont fait un trou noir "classique" en forme de trou, c'est pour que ça reste intuitif.

----------


## Groufac

Oui c'était justement en référence à la polémique d'Interstellar que je disais ça.

----------


## Darkath

Je pense qu'on peut faire difficilement mieux pour de la fiction

Halo lumineux
Distortion de la lumiere
Anneau de matiere gravitant autour
et gros point noir au milieu duquel la lumiere ne s'echappe pas.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Le trou noir dans Interstellar n'est pas non plus 100% accurate (on m'avait linké un article quand j'avais dis le contraire, mais je le retrouve plus).
> 
> Je suppose que si ils ont fait un trou noir "classique" en forme de trou, c'est pour que ça reste intuitif.


C'est surtout que pour les non-initiés à l'astronomie, un "trou noir" est un trou, noir  :^_^:  donc dans un jeu vidéo, on fout un trou et on dit que rien ne s'y échappe.

Je vous conseille les conférences de Roland Lehoucq, il parle des quelques points imparfaits d'Interstellar (qui sont surtout des trucs pour rendre le film plus impressionnant), dont Garguentua.

----------


## Groufac

> Je pense qu'on peut faire difficilement mieux pour de la fiction


Yep.

C'est quand l'équipe marketing a commencé à dire qu'ils avaient fait avancé la science grâce au film que c'est devenu un peu plus risible et que quelques chercheurs ont haussé les sourcils  ::P:

----------


## IriK

> Osef des DD le jeu sort dans un mois


C'est en plein dans ma période de révisions des partiels ! Bande de chacals _Paradox_ !  :Vibre:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Oui c'était justement en référence à la polémique d'Interstellar que je disais ça.


Ah, oki




> Je pense qu'on peut faire difficilement mieux pour de la fiction
> 
> Halo lumineux
> Distortion de la lumiere
> Anneau de matiere gravitant autour
> et gros point noir au milieu duquel la lumiere ne s'echappe pas.
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/...ack__hole_.jpg


Ouai, mais t'admettra que pour quelqu'un qui sait pas du tout ce à quoi "ressemble" un trou noir, ça, ça ressemble pas à un trou noir.

----------


## Molina

J


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZVQfbeVIAE8g5K.jpg:large  *Carnet de développement n°28 : La parole est au chef de projet* 
> Bonne nouvelle, tout le monde !
> 
> Le carnet de développement d'aujourd'hui contiendra tout ce que j'aurai envie d'y mettre ! Alors que je réfléchissais à ce que je pourrais bien y raconter, j'ai vraiment eu du mal à décider quoi écrire. Pas mal de gens m'ont conseillé de présenter qui je suis et ce que je fais, mais j'ai pensé que c'était un peu égocentrique. Mais bon, commençons donc par un peu d'égocentrisme...
> 
> Mon nom est Rikard Åslund, et je travaille chez Paradox Studios depuis 2011. Au début j'étais programmeur, puis programmeur sénior, mais en ce moment mon activité principale est d'être chef de projet sur _Stellaris_. J'ai travaillé sur un certain nombre de projets différents au fil des années, mais je les ai surtout passées sur EU4. Après EU4, j'ai commencé sur Stellaris en tant que programmeur senior, et après quelque temps je suis devenu chef de projet.
> 
> http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/bibliot.../index_php.jpg 
> En tant que chef de projet ma principale responsabilité est de m'occuper de l'exécution du projet, en m'assurant que tout soit fait dans le cadre du budget et dans les délais. Comme je suis aussi le programmeur avec le plus d'expérience dans l'équipe j'ai aussi travaillé en tant que chef programmeur (tech lead). En ce moment, j'essaie de me tenir à l'écart de la programmation, tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas de temps à y consacrer. Je sais que je peux me le permettre, parce que mon équipe est très compétente, mais il m'en coûte car j'aime vraiment beaucoup ça. C'est pourquoi j'essaie quand même d'écrire quelques lignes de code chaque jour, afin de rester sain d'esprit au milieu de toutes les réunions qui se suivent sur le budget et la gestion du temps.
> ...


Aujourd'hui c'est la traduction un livre de management ou quoi ?

----------


## dave8888

> J
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est la traduction un livre de management ou quoi ?


Ca s'est quand ils n'ont plus rien à dire et qu'il faut occuper l'espace.
Normalement pour combler, ils finiront par parler de l'équipe, du temps qui fait dehors etc... 

En revanche je tire mon chapeau à ceux qui ont toujours beaucoup d'envie pour ce jeu.
Moi j'ai déchanté y'a quelques temps quand j'ai vu l'interface. Maintenant j'ai un gros doute sur le fait de ne pas avoir un EU4 en mode galactique auquel cas le jeu n'est peut être pas pour moi.
Je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire aux EU, CK ou à la stratégie façon Total War. Je reste toujours plus proche des Civilization pour ce qui est de la stratégie. Et là j'ai l'impression que c'est pas ce que j'attends.
Mais je comprends tout à fait pour ceux qui aime ce style de stratégie d'être à donf dedans, vous allez vous régaler.

----------


## Jarec

> Ca s'est quand ils n'ont plus rien à dire et qu'il faut occuper l'espace.
> Normalement pour combler, ils finiront par parler de l'équipe, du temps qui fait dehors etc... 
> 
> En revanche je tire mon chapeau à ceux qui ont toujours beaucoup d'envie pour ce jeu.
> Moi j'ai déchanté y'a quelques temps quand j'ai vu l'interface. Maintenant j'ai un gros doute sur le fait de ne pas avoir un EU4 en mode galactique auquel cas le jeu n'est peut être pas pour moi.
> Je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire aux EU, CK ou à la stratégie façon Total War. Je reste toujours plus proche des Civilization pour ce qui est de la stratégie. Et là j'ai l'impression que c'est pas ce que j'attends.
> Mais je comprends tout à fait pour ceux qui aime ce style de stratégie d'être à donf dedans, vous allez vous régaler.


Ha bah c'est sur que si tu t'attendais a civ, c'est pas pour toi

----------


## Groomy

> Ca s'est quand ils n'ont plus rien à dire et qu'il faut occuper l'espace.


La semaine prochaine, c'est les factions et les élections, comme quoi il y a encore à dire (contrairement au Project Lead qui adore son jeu mais n'a rien à dire dessus....).

----------


## Darkath

> Ca s'est quand ils n'ont plus rien à dire et qu'il faut occuper l'espace.
> Normalement pour combler, ils finiront par parler de l'équipe, du temps qui fait dehors etc... 
> 
> En revanche je tire mon chapeau à ceux qui ont toujours beaucoup d'envie pour ce jeu.
> Moi j'ai déchanté y'a quelques temps quand j'ai vu l'interface. Maintenant j'ai un gros doute sur le fait de ne pas avoir un EU4 en mode galactique auquel cas le jeu n'est peut être pas pour moi.
> Je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire aux EU, CK ou à la stratégie façon Total War. Je reste toujours plus proche des Civilization pour ce qui est de la stratégie. Et là j'ai l'impression que c'est pas ce que j'attends.
> Mais je comprends tout à fait pour ceux qui aime ce style de stratégie d'être à donf dedans, vous allez vous régaler.


tu peux toujours test MoO3  ::o:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je pense qu'on peut faire difficilement mieux pour de la fiction
> 
> Halo lumineux
> Distortion de la lumiere
> Anneau de matiere gravitant autour
> et gros point noir au milieu duquel la lumiere ne s'echappe pas.
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/...ack__hole_.jpg


Pourquoi l'anneau de matière éméttant la lumière ne se trouve que sur deux angles de la sphère ?




> Ca s'est quand ils n'ont plus rien à dire et qu'il faut occuper l'espace.
> Normalement pour combler, ils finiront par parler de l'équipe, du temps qui fait dehors etc... 
> 
> En revanche je tire mon chapeau à ceux qui ont toujours beaucoup d'envie pour ce jeu.
> Moi j'ai déchanté y'a quelques temps quand j'ai vu l'interface. Maintenant j'ai un gros doute sur le fait de ne pas avoir un EU4 en mode galactique auquel cas le jeu n'est peut être pas pour moi.
> Je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire aux EU, CK ou à la stratégie façon Total War. Je reste toujours plus proche des Civilization pour ce qui est de la stratégie. Et là j'ai l'impression que c'est pas ce que j'attends.
> Mais je comprends tout à fait pour ceux qui aime ce style de stratégie d'être à donf dedans, vous allez vous régaler.


Tu devrais essayer Gal Civ, parce que tu peux pas attendre autre chose que du GSG de Paradox.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est quoi le soucis avec l'interface ? J'ai l'impression que les gens ne sont jamais content des interfaces de jeu, pourtant elle m'a l'air parfaitement correcte juste un poil trop de sous menu à mon gout

----------


## dave8888

> C'est quoi le soucis avec l'interface ? J'ai l'impression que les gens ne sont jamais content des interfaces de jeu, pourtant elle m'a l'air parfaitement correcte juste un poil trop de sous menu à mon gout


Aucun, mais elle ressemble de manière troublante à EU4. Or pour moi une interface va avec un gameplay. Si c'est ressemblant, c'est que le gameplay est proche aussi. Ca s'est révélé étonnamment exact pour pas mal de jeux.




> Tu devrais essayer Gal Civ, parce que tu peux pas attendre autre chose que du GSG de Paradox.


Je connais déjà  :;):  J'ai beaucoup apprécié le 1 et le 2... mais beaucoup moins le 3 (en même temps... c'est pas déconnant vu le peu de nouveauté).






> tu peux toujours test MoO3


Ca c'est ze inconnu pour moi. J'étais trop jeune pour avoir connu MoO2 et MoO3 me semblait moyen d'après les retours que j'en avais eu.
Donc je surveille de loin la prochaine itération (même si elle semble bien causual à souhait).

----------


## Asimof

> C'est surtout que pour les non-initiés à l'astronomie, un "trou noir" est un trou, noir  donc dans un jeu vidéo, on fout un trou et on dit que rien ne s'y échappe.
> 
> Je vous conseille les conférences de Roland Lehoucq, il parle des quelques points imparfaits d'Interstellar (qui sont surtout des trucs pour rendre le film plus impressionnant), dont Garguentua.


Merci MikeFriks !
Je viens de mater ca, c'est tip-top  :;):

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pourquoi l'anneau de matière éméttant la lumière ne se trouve que sur deux angles de la sphère ?


Distorsion non?


A priori manque un effet Doppler sur le trou noir. 

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...accretion_diskpage 235.   Et page 232 t'as de beaux schémas avec des isoradiales de flux.

----------


## Groomy

> Aucun, mais elle ressemble de manière troublante à EU4. Or pour moi une interface va avec un gameplay. Si c'est ressemblant, c'est que le gameplay est proche aussi. Ca s'est révélé étonnamment exact pour pas mal de jeux.


Stellaris est censé ressembler un peu à EU4, surtout en mid/late game c'est pas un secret. Ça reste un jeu de stratégie Paradox.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Distorsion non?
> 
> 
> A priori manque un effet Doppler sur le trou noir. 
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publica...accretion_diskpage 235.   Et page 232 t'as de beaux schémas avec des isoradiales de flux.


Ça vient plutôt du fait qu'il y ait une disque d'accrétion (plus logique qu'une sphère en effet, j'ai pas réflechi).

----------


## Darkath

> Pourquoi l'anneau de matière éméttant la lumière ne se trouve que sur deux angles de la sphère ?


De ce que je comprend y'a un disque de matiere qui gravite vers le trou noir, la forte gravité faisant s'illuminer ce disque.  La lumiere autour de l'event horizon _la sphere noire_ c'est du a la distortion de la lumiere, ie la lumiere qui provient de "derriere" le trou de noir est distordu et forme une sorte de halo autour de ce dernier.

Si tu avais un trou noir sans ce disque de matière et que tu tournait autour la distortion de la lumiere produirait cet effet funky: 


Image plus "réaliste" que dans Interstellar :



Mais globalement c'est la meme idée.

----------


## sabrovitch

Dans Elite: Dangerous les trous noirs sont pas mal.

----------


## the_wamburger

Ça doit faire son petit effet en VR.  ::wub::

----------


## LetoFou

> Je n'ai jamais réussi à me faire aux EU, CK ou à la stratégie façon Total War. Je reste toujours plus proche des Civilization pour ce qui est de la stratégie. Et là j'ai l'impression que c'est pas ce que j'attends.
> Mais je comprends tout à fait pour ceux qui aime ce style de stratégie d'être à donf dedans, vous allez vous régaler.


Pareil mais çà m’empêchera pas d'essayer... Sur un malentendu çà peut marcher...  ::rolleyes:: 
Sinon on a de la chance les 4X galactiques ont le vent en poupe... Entre endless space 2 qui va bientôt sortir et endless space, galciv ou polaris sector (qui, il parait, est bien) il y a de quoi faire.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Ça doit faire son petit effet en VR.


Même sans la VR, Elite: Dangerous est magnifique. D'ailleurs il est quasi-parfait dans le rendu de ce qu'on peut espérer d'un jeu spatial.
Manquerait plus que y'ait des choses à faire maintenant  ::trollface::

----------


## Jokletox

> Pareil mais çà m’empêchera pas d'essayer... Sur un malentendu çà peut marcher... 
> Sinon on a de la chance les 4X galactiques ont le vent en poupe... Entre endless space 2 qui va bientôt sortir et endless space, galciv ou polaris sector (qui, il parait, est bien) il y a de quoi faire.


Du coup, le quel choisir ? Faudrait que  CPC fasse un dossier "Guide d'achat 4x" !

----------


## lstaff

J - 33
Je n'en peut plus ! 
Hâte d'y jouer. En espérant avoir pas trop de DLC. Y'a un prix annoncé ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://i.imgur.com/YYfXLjz.gif
> J - 33
> Je n'en peut plus ! 
> Hâte d'y jouer. En espérant avoir pas trop de DLC. Y'a un prix annoncé ?


Bizarrement, ca ne me dérangerai pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de DLC par la suite pour ce jeu.
A la manière d'un CK2 qui s'affine avec l'age, j'aimerais vraiment que Stellaris devienne le nouvel étalon de Paradox.

----------


## IriK

> Bizarrement, ca ne me dérangerai pas qu'il y ait beaucoup de DLC par la suite pour ce jeu.
> A la manière d'un CK2 qui s'affine avec l'age, j'aimerais vraiment que Stellaris devienne le nouvel étalon de Paradox.


Oui enfin tant que ce n'est pas des DLC qui déverrouille des factions/mécaniques de jeu déjà présente de base ça me va...

----------


## Darkath

> Même sans la VR, Elite: Dangerous est magnifique. D'ailleurs il est quasi-parfait dans le rendu de ce qu'on peut espérer d'un jeu spatial.
> Manquerait plus que y'ait des choses à faire maintenant


Ca fait quand même un peu trop "petite bite" pour le trou noir super massif le plus gros de la galaxie. (et sans doute autour duquel toute la galaxie gravite  ::trollface:: )
Déja que s'approcher autant du centre de la galaxie ne doit pas être une bonne idée, la le mec dans son vaisseau devrait déjà être spaghettifié depuis longtemps. Et puis ça manque d'un bon gros disque d'accretion lumineux autoir.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Du coup, le quel choisir ? Faudrait que  CPC fasse un dossier "Guide d'achat 4x" !


Les 4x c'est comme la pizza : tu vas en préférer certains selon tes goûts, mais c'est assez rare que y'en ai des vraiment décevants.




(après on l'attend le numéro spécial, on sait déjà où envoyer les pots-de-vin  ::ninja::  )

----------


## dave8888

> Pareil mais çà m’empêchera pas d'essayer... Sur un malentendu çà peut marcher... 
> Sinon on a de la chance les 4X galactiques ont le vent en poupe... Entre endless space 2 qui va bientôt sortir et endless space, galciv ou polaris sector (qui, il parait, est bien) il y a de quoi faire.


Pareil, je vais tenter... comme tu le dis si bien : sur un malentendu.

En revanche, je n'étais pas au courant de polaris sector. Du coup je pars me renseigner de ce pas.
Merci ;-)

----------


## Darkath

> Les 4x c'est comme la pizza : tu vas en préférer certains selon tes goûts, mais c'est assez rare que y'en ai des vraiment décevants.


Bah tant que l'IA sait jouer au jeu, en général ça va, sinon ça a gout de pizza 4 chaussures  ::trollface::

----------


## Enyss

> Déja que s'approcher autant du centre de la galaxie ne doit pas être une bonne idée, la le mec dans son vaisseau devrait déjà être spaghettifié depuis longtemps.


Non, le gradient de gravité aux abords d'un trou noir hypermassif, c'est assez faible. En gros, tu passerai l'horizon sans mourir, ni même ressentiir quelque chose de notable ( le point de spaghetification est bien à l'intérieur du trou noir). 

C'est pas le cas pour les trous noir stellaires ou les étoiles à neutron par contre

----------


## Jokletox

> Les 4x c'est comme la pizza : tu vas en préférer certains selon tes goûts, mais c'est assez rare que y'en ai des vraiment décevants.


Tout à fait d'accord, mais on peut tout de même être conseillé suivant ses goûts. Chaque 4X a ses petites particularités (moi j'ai joué qu'à Dungeon of Endless Legend Space  ::trollface:: ) et j'ai pas le temps de tous les tester ni les sous pour tous les acheter... En plus je trouve que c'est typiquement le genre de jeux où il est difficile de se faire un avis juste avec deux pages de tests.

----------


## Zavora

Endless Space, on est beaucoup sur CPC (et ailleurs) à toujours demeurer interrogatifs sur la raison du succès d'une telle coquille vide. Un 4x Paradox, ça joue dans une toute autre cour, donc si c'est le genre qui t'intéresse, logiquement tu vas te pencher sur la boîte qui a fait ses preuves sur le genre.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Endless Space, on est beaucoup sur CPC (et ailleurs) à toujours demeurer interrogatifs sur la raison du succès d'une telle coquille vide. Un 4x Paradox, ça joue dans une toute autre cour, donc si c'est le genre qui t'intéresse, logiquement tu vas te pencher sur la boîte qui a fait ses preuves sur le genre.


Endless Space c'est une ambiance qui déchire tout simplement, et c'est finalement un Civ spatial, donc simple.
Bon Stellaris je l'attends de pied ferme, même si je sais que je serais un peu déçu.

----------


## Turgon

> Endless Space c'est une ambiance qui déchire tout simplement, et c'est finalement un Civ spatial, donc simple.


Voilà. Je suis plus surpris qu'un nouveau Master of Orion sorte et que tout le monde s'excite dessus vu qu'il n'a que l'air de copier le premier.

----------


## Groomy

> Endless Space c'est une ambiance qui déchire tout simplement


Je trouve qu'il y a justement aucune ambiance, seulement une jolie interface, tout est si générique. Endless Space j'ai l'impression de jouer à jeu sur navigateur web.

----------


## Darkath

Et y'a pas d'IA  ::trollface::

----------


## hein

> Voilà. Je suis plus surpris qu'un nouveau Master of Orion sorte et que tout le monde s'excite dessus vu qu'il n'a que l'air de copier le premier.


La différence et l'excitation vient aussi peut être qu'il s'agit d'un reboot d'un des meilleurs 4x spatiaux...

----------


## canope

> La différence et l'excitation vient aussi peut être qu'il s'agit d'un reboot d'un des meilleurs 4x spatiaux...


D'après les dire de ceux qui y jouent, c'est un mauvais reboot.
Ce qui est dur avec les 4x, c'est de se faire un avis avant d'acheter. Prenons l'exemple de Polaris Sector: Explorminate lui donne un avis très très favorable et recommande le jeu avec des arguments très convaincants. De son coté, le site SpaceSector lui donne une note de 5.5/10 en disant qu'il est médiocre avec lui aussi des arguments très convaincants! Un peu chiant!

----------


## Truebadour

C'est pour ça que regarder des let's play ou des streams ça peut aider à se faire une idée : tu passes deux heures sur Youtube a regarder un gars jouer, ça donne déjà quelques idées sur le type de gameplay  ::): 

Mais je suis d'accord, des 4X y'en a pour tous les goûts ! Polaris Sector est plus orienté sur la guerre d'après ce que j'ai compris, alors qu'un jeu Paradox tu peux très bien t'en sortir en faisant très peu la guerre !

----------


## Groufac

> Je trouve qu'il y a justement aucune ambiance, seulement une jolie interface, tout est si générique.


Rien que la BO invalide ton commentaire  ::ninja::

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Rien que la BO invalide ton commentaire


Je suis assez d'accord avec Groomy....
En fait je ne trouve pas Endless Space "sans ambiance" mais plutôt très "statique".
Seulement les étoiles sont visibles sur la carte, les planètes ne sont affichées que dans un seul (superbe) menu, très peu de vie à l'écran.

C'est un 4X fabuleux, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à finir une de mes "nombreuses" parties, et c'est clairement le côté statique de la chose qui me décourage.

----------


## hein

> C'est un 4X fabuleux, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à finir une de mes "nombreuses" parties, et c'est clairement le côté statique de la chose qui me décourage.


Et pas le vide intersidéral de son gameplay ?

----------


## canope

Moi je me suis bien amusé sur ES mais au bout de plusieurs heures, je me suis demandé pourquoi?...
C'est vrai que c'est vide par rapport aux autres!
Y a une très bonne ambiance, ça joue un peu. J'espère que ES2 va s'étoffer niveau gameplay.

----------


## Da-Soth

J'ai bien aimé Endless Space en première partie solo. Mais je n'y rejouerais pas. Il est trop simple et donc trop redondant dans ses mécanismes. 
Il est plus intéressant en multi vu sa facilité d'accès mais je trouve que les départs asymétriques biaisent complètement le challenge. A joueur de niveau égal, c'est souvent celui qui a les meilleurs systèmes proches au départ qui gagnent.
Par contre, l'UI est un modèle dans son genre.

----------


## Anonyme210226

ES permet de passer quelques bonnes heures d'amusement et constitue une bonne introduction aux 4X spatiaux, n'en déplaise aux vétérans du genre. Mais rappelez-moi, on est bien sur le topic de Stellaris ici ?

----------


## Groomy

Stellaris on peut qu'à attendre la sortie. Enfin moi, vu que je regarde pas les vidéos et sur le forum officiel il y a peu d'infos intéressantes.

----------


## Darkath

ça tombe bien ça sort dans un mois. T'aura pas a attendre très longtemps

----------


## Groomy

Si un mois c'est très long  ::o:  Ce sera très bien pour attendre HoI 4 par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

Ça sort dans un mois, ok, mais bon faut pas oublier qu'il va sortir avec une pelletée de bug made in Paradox* hein, du coup c'est pas plus mal de choper quelques palliatifs de secour en cas de grosse déception / bugs de merde pour prendre son mal en patience en attendant le premier gros patch.

Perso je mise sur l'extension de EL et SD2 moddé. 

*: Oui leur QA c'est amélioré depuis CKII, mais qd même

----------


## Groomy

Vu que justement on est plus à l'époque de HoI III je m'attends pas à une pelletée de bug, surtout que le jeu est moins compliqué qu'un CK ou EU.

----------


## Asimof

> Sur le DD 90% des discussions tournent autour de la représentation d'un trou noir, vous semblez bien partis pour les suivre 
> 
>  Mais j'avoue que je le trouve un peu dégueulasse aussi, après c'est pas un élément décisif de ma volonté de jouer à Stellaris


Apparemment c'est utile de faire 10 pages de discussion sur les trous noirs  ::):  : https://twitter.com/RikardAslund/sta...46971584507904

Thread officiel (C'est  :Perfect: )

----------


## Darkath

On peut aussi maintenant générer une galaxie avec des races custom plutôt que random :

----------


## Longwelwind

C'est normal qu'elle aient toute le même logo ?
Je suppose que c'est encore en développement et que c'est pas fini, mais l'As de Pique, c'est indicateur de quelque chose ?

Petite question additionnelle: est-ce qu'il y a des recherches pour pouvoir coloniser les autres "types" de planètes que le type de départ de la race ?

----------


## Groufac

> Apparemment c'est utile de faire 10 pages de discussion sur les trous noirs  : https://twitter.com/RikardAslund/sta...46971584507904
> 
> Thread officiel (C'est )


Ah ouais ils ont pas trainé  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> C'est normal qu'elle aient toute le même logo ?
> Je suppose que c'est encore en développement et que c'est pas fini, mais l'As de Pique, c'est indicateur de quelque chose ?
> 
> Petite question additionnelle: est-ce qu'il y a des recherches pour pouvoir coloniser les autres "types" de planètes que le type de départ de la race ?


Si t'as pas suivi : les blorgs sont la race troll que Paradox joue dans le stream hebdomadaire de Stellaris. Dans le screenshot ci dessus il a juste généré une galaxie remplie de blorgs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petite question additionnelle: est-ce qu'il y a des recherches pour pouvoir coloniser les autres "types" de planètes que le type de départ de la race ?


Oui mais c'est pas optimal et tes pops seront jamais super content si tu colonise des planetes trop différentes.

----------


## Groomy

Joli le coup du trou noir, 'sont réactif Paradox.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui mais c'est pas optimal et tes pops seront jamais super content si tu colonise des planetes trop différentes.


Il sera possible de terraformer une planète (j'imagine pour qu'elle se rapproche de notre environnement de départ), mais c'est apparemment une techno end-game et ça demandera masse de ressources.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Waouh la réactivité sur le coup des trous noirs !

 De mon côté un mois de EU4 Mare Nostrum, suivi d'un mois de Stellaris, suivi d'un mois de HoI4, le trimestre sera Paradox et sans temps mort  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Et ensuite le DLC de CK2 puis EU4 puis Stellaris puis HOI4 puis CK2 puis EU4 puis Stellaris ...

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est moi ou il patch leur jeu entre chaque séance de Stellaris ? Je regarde le direct et mis a part le trou noir modifié, il y a deux trois choses sur la map qui me donne cette impression de changement

----------


## Darkath

Dans une beta paradox ils patchent le jeu tous les jours.

----------


## Zavora

Ben c'est un développement quoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Esprit

Wow, les trous noirs sont maintenant splendides ! Bon, plus qu'1 mois et deux jours à attendre, c'est loooong surtout quand on suit pas les vidéos sur les Blorg et cie pour se garder la surprise.  ::sad::

----------


## canope

J'aime tellement la carte quand on la dezoom avec ces symboles pour chaque race!
Il est beau leur jeu!
Manque juste ddu ship design et des combats à la polaris sector!

----------


## Darkath

T'as du ship design, mais sans le tetris de polaris sector. Ce sont des slots pour les équipements et des hardpoints pour les armes.

----------


## hein

le ship design sera developpé dans le 6eme DLC et les combats dans le 3ème et le 9ème.

----------


## canope

> le ship design sera developpé dans le 6eme DLC et les combats dans le 3ème et le 9ème.


Mauvaise langue!
Je pense que t'es dans le vrai quand même  ::):

----------


## lstaff

:Clap:

----------


## Kesitem

> le ship design sera developpé dans le 6eme DLC et les combats dans le 3ème et le 9ème.


Et moi à ce moment là, je ne maitriserai que 12% du jeu de base  ::'(:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Et ensuite le DLC de CK2 puis EU4 puis Stellaris puis HOI4 puis CK2 puis EU4 puis Stellaris ...


 Vicky 3 ensuite  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Dans une beta paradox ils patchent le jeu tous les jours.


Je n'avais pas pensé à ça sur le coup alors que ça parait évident. Pour moi ce qu'on voyait c'était le jeu final

----------


## macfennec

Blorg, Blorg Blorg Blorg !!  ::lol:: 

https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/59117784

----------


## Aramchek

Spoiler Alert! 






 :Bave:

----------


## Groomy

> le ship design sera developpé dans le 6eme DLC et les combats dans le 3ème et le 9ème.


Il y aura jamais de combat tactique à la Polaris Sector.

----------


## Darkath

> Je n'avais pas pensé à ça sur le coup alors que ça parait évident. Pour moi ce qu'on voyait c'était le jeu final


C'est pas évident parceque peu la plupart des boites de JV font des bétas marketing avec des versions plus ou moins stables. Les betas paradox sont des vrais beta test, avec des nightly builds compilé la veille pour le lendemain. T'as un contact direct avec les devs, et t'as accès directement a la version du jour même ce qui est très agréable pour tester, mais ne te permet pas de vraiment "jouer".

----------


## sabrovitch

Oeil de la terreur : http://imgur.com/a/bpaYv

----------


## hein

Ca en jete... 





trouvé sur le twitter

----------


## Darkath

> Oeil de la terreur : http://imgur.com/a/bpaYv
> http://i.imgur.com/sU8fKmb.png


Tout s'explique ! :0

En fait l'oeil de la terreur c'est un trou noir supermassif causé quand les eldars ont tenté de construire une sphere de dyson autour de Canis Majoris. Le champ magnétique instable de la sphère à provoqué l'implosion de l'etoile qui est devenue un trou noir qui a détruit tous les mondes eldar situés a proximité. 
Et ils l'ont appelé Slaanesh en croyant avoir donné naissance a un "dieu" qui bouffe tout y compris leur ames.

----------


## Jarec

> Tout s'explique ! :0
> 
> En fait l'oeil de la terreur c'est un trou noir supermassif causé quand les eldars ont tenté de construire une sphere de dyson autour de Canis Majoris. Le champ magnétique instable de la sphère à provoqué l'implosion de l'etoile qui est devenue un trou noir qui a détruit tous les mondes eldar situés a proximité. 
> Et ils l'ont appelé Slaanesh en croyant avoir donné naissance a un "dieu" qui bouffe tout y compris leur ames.


On touche pas a Slaanesh mon dieu préféré  ::(:

----------


## IriK

> Tout s'explique ! :0
> 
> En fait l'oeil de la terreur c'est un trou noir supermassif causé quand les eldars ont tenté de construire une sphere de dyson autour de Canis Majoris. Le champ magnétique instable de la sphère à provoqué l'implosion de l'etoile qui est devenue un trou noir qui a détruit tous les mondes eldar situés a proximité. 
> Et ils l'ont appelé Slaanesh en croyant avoir donné naissance a un "dieu" qui bouffe tout y compris leur ames.


Ca c'est de la propagande de l'Impérium pour nier a sa populace l'existence de ce Dieu  ::trollface::

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> On touche pas a Slaanesh mon dieu préféré


Nan mais en fait il est pas loin, l’œil de la terreur est un putain d'effondrement gravitique causé par l'entassement lascif de millions d'eldars pendant la plus grosse partouze géante jamais tenté. ^^

----------


## Jarec

> Nan mais en fait il est pas loin, l’œil de la terreur est un putain d'effondrement gravitique causé par l'entassement lascif de millions d'eldars pendant la plus grosse partouze géante jamais tenté. ^^


Oui ça je sais, mais il a osé dire que c'était une invention  ::(:

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Oui ça je sais, mais il a osé dire que c'était une invention


Ai foi mon frère. C'est ainsi que parle les brebis égarée... Pleines d’innocences... Jusqu'à ce que l'esprit canal la dure vérité de Slaanesh le retrouve et le pénètre.  ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

> Ai foi mon frère. C'est ainsi que parle les brebis égarée... Pleines d’innocences... Jusqu'à ce que l'esprit canal la dure vérité de Slaanesh le retrouve et le pénètre.


Faut que je retrouve l'émoticon CPC qui serait parfait pour illustré cette pensée  ::trollface::

----------


## Praetor



----------


## Anonyme899

> Faut que je retrouve l'émoticon CPC qui serait parfait pour illustré cette pensée




ou bien

je sais pas. J'ai un doute.

----------


## IriK

> ou bien
> 
> je sais pas. J'ai un doute.


C'est ça  ::lol:: 
(quoiqu'il me semble qu'il y ai une version ou la "victime" ne pleure pas, mais je digresse en HS là  :^_^:  )

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> http://2static2.fjcdn.com/comments/A...69cf495055.jpg


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?  ::siffle:: 

[...]

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Dites, allez-y molo avec vos images. Il y a des mineurs qui nous lisent. Merci.  ::happy2::

----------


## Jarec

> Dites, allez-y molo avec vos images. Il y a des mineurs qui nous lisent. Merci.


des mineurs choquable par ce genre d'image (environ - de 15 ans, et encore), qui trainent sur le topic stellaris ? Hmmmmm.

----------


## sabrovitch

*Bon on est pas sur Tuning Magazine donc ce genre d'images on enlève merci.*






 ::trollface::

----------


## Jarec

> *Bon on est pas sur Tuning Magazine donc ce genre d'images on enlève merci.*


Je report les mecs qui se prennent pour les modos.







 ::trollface::

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

On a pas idée de mettre un dessin dont le contenu est utilisé dans les produits et publications vendu aux gosses par GW himself... Je devrais avoir honte d'avoir laisser lisible le terme "penis" à des enfants allant en cours d'éducation sexuelle. En plus, dans un topic avec un thème grand stratégie-wargame tellement main-stream chez les jeunes... Le sexe c'est tellement plus barbare que déconner sur le génocide de population innocentes... Quoi que avec Slaanesh, on sait jamais.  ::rolleyes::  

Je suis un monstre. Putain.. Je crois que je vais me dénoncer moi même tien...  ::trollface::  Pardon aux familles tout ça.


Sinon pour revenir au sujet, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des gens qui planifiaient leur création de peuple. Il y a des infos quelque part sur les options disponible? J'ai des Eldars pré-chute à créer pour vous faire un AAR (avec photos et vidéos).  ::trollface::

----------


## Clad

Non mais c'est pas le probleme de savoir si c'est choquant ou pas. Ce serait qu'a l'equipe, je suis sur qu'ils y verraient pas de probleme. Le soucis, c'est que si presse non stop se prend un proces par famille de france ou autre, ca va leur couter cher. Meme si ils gagnent.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Non mais c'est pas le probleme de savoir si c'est choquant ou pas. Ce serait qu'a l'equipe, je suis sur qu'ils y verraient pas de probleme. Le soucis, c'est que si presse non stop se prend un proces par famille de france ou autre, ca va leur couter cher. Meme si ils gagnent.


 Not sure if serious.

----------


## Snakeshit

C'est surtout qu'on s'en fout un peu des références à un univers passable.

----------


## Oor-tael

> un univers passable.


BURN THE WITCH !  :Cell:

----------


## Snakeshit

> BURN THE WITCH !


Si tu veux, autant je trouve l'univers intéressant dans son ensemble, mais c'est aussi fin kangourou excité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sals

> BURN THE WITCH !


Image du haut + Burn + faute de frappe à Witch + passable...

Oula la il est chaud votre topic...  :^_^:

----------


## Nuka

> Image du haut + Burn + faute de frappe à Witch + passable...
> 
> Oula la il est chaud votre topic...


Aussi chaud qu'une étoile à neutrons  ::ninja:: 

...

Bon je sors  ::|:

----------


## Aramchek

:Popcorn:

----------


## lstaff

> On a pas idée de mettre un dessin dont le contenu est utilisé dans les produits et publications vendu aux gosses par GW himself... Je devrais avoir honte d'avoir laisser lisible le terme "penis" à des enfants allant en cours d'éducation sexuelle. En plus, dans un topic avec un thème grand stratégie-wargame tellement main-stream chez les jeunes... Le sexe c'est tellement plus barbare que déconner sur le génocide de population innocentes... Quoi que avec Slaanesh, on sait jamais.  
> 
> Je suis un monstre. Putain.. Je crois que je vais me dénoncer moi même tien...  Pardon aux familles tout ça.
> 
> 
> Sinon pour revenir au sujet, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des gens qui planifiaient leur création de peuple. Il y a des infos quelque part sur les options disponible? J'ai des Eldars pré-chute à créer pour vous faire un AAR (avec photos et vidéos).


Je suivas un topic Europa quand j'avais 15 ans avec un ami qui en avais 13 on jouais souvent et on se racontais tout =) . Ca permet de réviser le brevet  ::):  

C'etait Eu 3 je crois. Les 4X peuvent être aimé par des jeunes m'voyez.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Je suivas un topic Europa quand j'avais 15 ans avec un ami qui en avais 13 on jouais souvent et on se racontais tout =) . Ca permet de réviser le brevet  
> 
> C'etait Eu 3 je crois. Les 4X peuvent être aimé par des jeunes m'voyez.


Et estimes-tu que cette image t'aurais choqué ayant 15 ans ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est surtout qu'on s'en fout un peu des références à un univers passable.


ok t mort.

----------


## lstaff

> Et estimes-tu que cette image t'aurais choqué ayant 15 ans ?


Non  ::):  mais je disais juste que on peut y jouer jeune à des 4x =p. L'image est pas choquante du tout et a pas trop de connotation sexuelle. Quand on voit les succubes dans des jeux comme WoW ..

----------


## Clad

> Not sure if serious.


T'as plein de petites associations a la con pour qui jeux video = jeunes enfants, et qui n'ont que ca a foutre pour exister et etre suffisament visible pour obtenir des subventions que de coller des proces.

----------


## Archaryon

woké l'image, je modobell










































sauf si y'en a d'autres qui suivent  :Bave:

----------


## canope

Hé ben!! Ils ne sont pas peu fier de leur jeu!
Mention spécial au plan où l'on voit le type regarder un ours empaillé dans un musé...!

----------


## Darkath

> Greetings fellow Spacers!
> 
> Today’s dev diary is about Pop Factions and Elections, which might sound like two wildly different topics, but they actually have some common ground. Let’s start with the Pop Factions. Now, as you know, each individual unit of population (a.k.a. “Pop”), has its own race, ethos and possibly even genetic differences compared to its species of origin. People who live far from the capital world of an empire - especially those who live in Administrative Sectors - tend to diverge in their Ethics over time. When you combine this with alien immigration and the conquest of alien worlds, you will soon have to deal with a potentially explosive mix of cultural diversity. As your empire grows, it will get harder and harder to keep everyone happy and your core group of loyalists might eventually find itself a minority. Discontent can manifest in two ways; the happiness of an individual Pop, and the growth of “Factions”, a type of political movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappy Pops will tend to join or start the most appropriate Faction, depending on the reasons for their discontent. The most basic (and probably most dangerous) type of Faction is the Separatists, who desire independence. There are actually three Separatist variations; some want freedom for a single planet, some want their Sector to secede, and some are integrated aliens who seek the restoration of their lost empire. Another important Faction is the Democracy Faction, whose member Pops might prefer a change of Government Form, or just the right to vote (for example in the case of alien Pops who are denied the vote through a Policy.) There are other Factions as well, but one thing they all have in common is that you can actually deal with them before things get violent. This is an important use for Influence (and sometimes Energy Credits.) For example, you could bribe the Faction leader to prevent a revolt for a time, or you could grant a Separatist Faction limited independence as a vassal state. There are different potential actions depending on which type of Faction it is.
> 
> This brings us to Elections and how they tie into the overall scheme. All of the Democratic Government Forms in the game have Elections, though the terms might vary. One difference between the various forms of democracy is which leader characters are the most valid and supported candidates for the chief executive office. In a Military Republic, for example, your Admirals and Generals tend to win the elections. However, all of the Faction leaders are also valid candidates; even the ones who seek independence for their species. If a Faction leader wins an election, that does not mean that their demands are immediately met, however. Instead, what happens is that the Faction becomes passive and will not revolt, which is great for you. Unfortunately, it also increases the attraction of the Faction, which means that it is likely to get far more member Pops…
> ...

----------


## hein

Le système de gestion des pops a l'air quand même bien fun...

----------


## Truebadour

C'est bien, les bonus des dirigeants ont l'air assez intéressants pour nous inciter à jouer avec, sans pour autant forcer d'agir en fonction du focus du leader.
Je trouve ça dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de pénalités par contre. Du genre :
Leader pacifiste focus sur l'industrie : -25% de coût de construction de stations de minage, +15% de coût d'entretien de la flotte.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est bien, les bonus des dirigeants ont l'air assez intéressants pour nous inciter à jouer avec, sans pour autant forcer d'agir en fonction du focus du leader.
> Je trouve ça dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de pénalités par contre. Du genre :
> Leader pacifiste focus sur l'industrie : -25% de coût de construction de stations de minage, +15% de coût d'entretien de la flotte.


Les leaders ont aussi des traits, comme les scientifiques, les généraux. C'est ce que tu vois en dessous de leur portrait. L'agenda (donc le programme) = uniquement des bonus, mais les traits des leaders peuvent comporter des malus il me semble.

----------


## Groomy

> LL'agenda (donc le programme) = uniquement des bonus


Donc une fois élu les bonus disparaissent  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

Le bouton "Bribe Leaders."  ::XD:: 
_________________________________


C'est quoi les icones avec 49/70, 65, 62 à coté/dessous?

Et c'est quoi le bouton Manage Faction?

----------


## Darkath

> Le bouton "Bribe Leaders." 
> _________________________________
> 
> 
> C'est quoi les icones avec 49/70, 65, 62 à coté/dessous?
> 
> Et c'est quoi le bouton Manage Faction?


Manage faction ça ouvre le menu avec Bribe leaders etc. (ces boutons changent en fonction de la forme de gouvernement, dans une dictature tu peux assassiner les leaders par ex.)

49/70 je suis a peu près sur que c'est le nombre de loyalistes mais les autre chiffres j'en ai aucune idée

----------


## Truebadour

> Les leaders ont aussi des traits, comme les scientifiques, les généraux. C'est ce que tu vois en dessous de leur portrait. L'agenda (donc le programme) = uniquement des bonus, mais les traits des leaders peuvent comporter des malus il me semble.


Exact, j'avais pas fait attention aux pastilles vertes en dessous de leur bouille  ::): 
Bon hé bien c'est très bien s'il y a des malus, leur but c'est de créer des histoires avec du procédural, et pas d'histoire intéressante avec des personnages exempts de tout défaut  ::P:

----------


## Snakeshit

Si ça limite efficacement le blobbage ça va enrichir les multi par rapport à EU IV et les psychopathes qui y sévissent  :Emo: .

Bon, si on joue en mode Culture, la gueule de l'empire va changer tous les jours  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Esprit

Me demande quels seront les outils à disposition pour faire rentrer petit à petit les divergents dans le giron des loyalistes. (Sûrement quelques petites purges et régner par la peur.  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Alchimist

> Si ça limite efficacement le blobbage ça va enrichir les multi par rapport à EU IV et les psychopathes qui y sévissent .


Je veux savoir s'il y a moyen de supporter des factions rebelles au sein d'empires voisins, je veux me la jouer CIA à financer les fascistes du coin pour renverser ces faibles de socialistes  ::ninja::  Encore mieux pouvoir participer à une bonne vielle guerre de succession entre monarchie de l'espace  :Bave: 

Ça ne sera probablement pas présent à la sortie, sinon ils en auraient touché deux mots, mais en expansion  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

Apparement tu peux pas intervenir dans une guerre en cours, a part en déclarant toi meme ta propre guerre contre l'une des partie. Mais peut être qu'il y a la possibilité de soutenir un coup d'état.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Bonsoir tout le monde ! 
> 
> Stellaris sort dans environ un mois et nous avons eu l'idée d'organiser un concours pour vous faire gagner des clefs.
> 
> Comment participer ?
> Vous devez présenter une civilisation dans Stellaris, celle que vous allez jouer, une idée, qu'importe.
> Aucune limitation de taille ni de format, vous pouvez modifier votre présentation tant que c'est avant la fin du concours.
> 
> Les inscriptions seront closes le samedi 30 avril à 23h59.
> ...


C'est par ici : http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...ours-stellaris

----------


## La Guigne

Excellente initiative : bravo!  :Clap:

----------


## Phibrizo

Je me suis inscrit au concours  ::lol:: 

J'ai posté ma contribution ici, n'hésitez pas à dire ce que vous en pensez  ::ninja:: 




> Les Xyleephees
> 
> Race: Insectoïde
> Type de Planète: Tropicale
> Nom de la planète d'origine : Xyla
> Type de gouvernement: Théocratie collectiviste
> Comportement: Xénophobes expansionnistes paranoïaques





> Les Xyleephees sont issus d'une super-terre en orbite synchrone autour d'une naine rouge. Pendant près de 7 milliards d'années leurs ancêtres dépourvus d'intelligence ont lutté dans un écosystème d'une rare hostilité à l"échelle galactique. A mesure que les éons passaient leurs talents de combattants s'amélioraient et, alors qu'ils prenaient lentement l'ascendant sur des compétiteurs incroyablement dangereux leur population s’accroissait pour finalement atteindre à son pic plusieurs centaines de milliards d'individus grouillants dans des ruches surpeuplées dirigées par à peine un million de reines.
> 
> Il y a environ douze millions d'années de cela, la dérive des continents changea la répartition des terres émergées et des océans de leur monde pour conduire à la première glaciation globale de son histoire. Les glaciers, alors essentiellement limités à l’hémisphère nocturne de la planète migrèrent encore et encore, jusqu'à l'enserrer presque entière dans son étreinte gelée.
> 
> Dépourvus d'intelligence véritable, les Xyleephes périrent par milliards pour frôler l'extinction. A leur plus bas, leur population ne devait plus guère dépasser les cent mille individus. Pour la toute première fois, leur force brute ne suffisait plus pour survivre. Pressés par la nécessité, par la raréfaction des ressources et par un environnement plus hostile que jamais, ils durent mettre à profit leur intelligence latente pour survivre.
> 
> Les millénaires passèrent, mais ils refusaient de mourir. Rassemblés pour l'essentiel dans une région volcanique qui leur assurait encore la chaleur disparue d'un monde autrefois tropical ils luttèrent et s'adaptèrent. Insensiblement, génération après génération, sans qu'ils s'en rendent compte eux mêmes, leur intelligence grandissait.
> 
> Et, quand près de deux millions d'années plus tard, la dérive des continents mit enfin un terme à cette ère glaciaire et qu'ils émergèrent des glaces, ce n'étaient plus les mêmes.
> ...

----------


## Darkath

La traduction en français du dernier dev diary c'est par ici :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ctions.920375/

----------


## Nuka

Sympa les Xyleephees  ::):

----------


## IriK

> Je me suis inscrit au concours


Sympa, ça me tente bien de participé mais j'hésite trop entre une junte militaire ou une théocratie oligarchique pour mes zoziaux  :Bave: 
Tu à choisit quel type de "portrait" pour tes Xyleephees ?

----------


## Phibrizo

Je n'ai pas vraiment choisi de portrait pour le moment. d'ailleurs les insectoïdes ne semblent pas faire partie des races prévues à la sortie du jeu...  ::unsure::

----------


## IriK

> Je n'ai pas vraiment choisi de portrait pour le moment. d'ailleurs les insectoïdes ne semblent pas faire partie des races prévues à la sortie du jeu...




Tu pense qu'ils ne seront pas présent au lancement ? C'est plutôt le cas des plantes.

----------


## TKN Jez

Ptin qu'est-ce que j'ai hâte...........  ::wub::   ::wub::  je me fais la playlist de paradox en ce moment avec les blorg, ça fait juste trop envie.....

----------


## Whiskey

Y aura deja les precommande (oui je sais c'est malll) prévu ?

----------


## Darkath

Oui ils ouvriront bientot les précos avec des petit dlc bonus habituels.

----------


## Phibrizo

> http://www.stellariswiki.com/images/...poid_group.png
> 
> Tu pense qu'ils ne seront pas présent au lancement ? C'est plutôt le cas des plantes.


Mea culpa

J’avais vu ces portraits mais ce sont officiellement des "Arthropoid" (des arthropodes donc). Je pensais qu'il ne s'agissait donc qu'on ne pouvait pas les considérer comme des insectoïdes mais, si j'en crois wikipédia, les insectes font bien partie de l'embranchement des arthropodes  ::lol:: 

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, tous les arthropodes ne sont pas des insectes, en revanche tous les insectes sont bien des arthropodes  ::P: 

Du coup, pour le choix des portraits, j'hésite un peu... Le dernier portrait, en bas à droite n'est pas trop mal.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Mea culpa
> 
> J’avais vu ces portraits mais ce sont officiellement des "Arthropoid" (des arthropodes donc). Je pensais qu'il ne s'agissait donc qu'on ne pouvait pas les considérer comme des insectoïdes mais, si j'en crois wikipédia, les insectes font bien partie de l'embranchement des arthropodes


Un si beau background pour une telle méconnaissance de la biologie. Ta science streetcred en a pris un coup.  ::sad::

----------


## madgic

J'ai hâte d'y être !

Autrement vous pouvez gagner une clef en vous inscrivant à mon concours, si vous respectez les conditions.

----------


## Phibrizo

> Un si beau background pour une telle méconnaissance de la biologie. Ta science streetcred en a pris un coup.


Cette méconnaissance n'est plus.
Je n'ai plus de défaut désormais.  :B): 

Et puis bon, j'ai fait des études de physique moi, pas de biologie, je savais bien que les insectes et les arthropodes étaient cousins, mais étais-je censé savoir en me réveillant que les insectes sont une classe du règne animal du sous-embranchement des hexapodes et de l’embranchement des arthropodes ? hein ?  :Emo:

----------


## Whiskey

http://store.steampowered.com/app/281990

Preco dispo.

Prix :

Jeu de base: 39.99 €Nova edition: 49.99 €Galaxy Edition: 69.99 €




> Countdown to Launch: Stellaris Now Available for Pre-Order 
> Paradox to Send Fans’ Names into Space to Signal E.T. 
> 
> Paradox Interactive, a publisher and developer of games that don’t just take up space, today began accepting pre-orders for Stellaris, the forthcoming sci-fi grand strategy game from Paradox Development Studio. Several versions of Stellaris are now available for pre-purchase, including premium editions which include a variety of bonus content. Stellaris challenges players to explore a new universe and establish an empire across the stars, venturing into new territory for Paradox’s traditionally historical games. The game will be released for Windows, Mac, and Linux PCs on May 9, 2016. 
> 
> Players can pre-order the Stellaris game in the Standard Edition ($39.99), or in the Nova Edition ($49.99), the latter of which includes not only the game but also a 140-minute digital soundtrack, and more. The Galaxy Edition ($69.99) is also available and includes all of the above items, along with an extensive Digital Collector’s Book detailing the art and design of Stellaris, the novel “Stellaris: Infinite Frontiers” on eBook, and an exclusive wallpaper signed by the Stellaris development team. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Esprit

Enfin.  :Bave:  Bon, je risque de faire le fifou... Nova Edition mmh ?

----------


## Darkath

un peu déçu par les bonus perso.

----------


## madgic

Et -20% sur Gamesplanet pour toutes les éditions

----------


## Whiskey

> Et -20% sur Gamesplanet pour toutes les éditions


Idem sur GMG  ::P:  (avec le code)

----------


## Jarec

J'ai rarement vu des bonus de préco aussi scandaleux ( et la version 69.99 est une honte. ).
une sonnerie de telephone quoi. Même les kickstarter slovaque offrent pas des trucs aussi pourris.

----------


## madgic

J'avoue, à ce prix là t'as les season pass chez Ubi...

Bon après la nova edition est pas mal.

----------


## Esprit

Vrai que la Galaxy ne vaut pas le coup à mon sens. Seule la Nova Edition sauve un peu le truc, surtout si on la prends sur les sites cités par mes VDD.

----------


## Whiskey

> J'ai rarement vu des bonus de préco aussi scandaleux ( et la version 69.99 est une honte. ).
> une sonnerie de telephone quoi. Même les kickstarter slovaque offrent pas des trucs aussi pourris.


La sonnerie est pour toute preco, ca reste tout de même moyen. La version galaxy est surtout pour l'ebook, ce qui reste chère, mais bon peut etre que certains aiment lire ce genre de goodies.

----------


## Turgon

Eh, après tout ils viennent d'entrer en bourse  ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

Tien, on peut remarque quelques espèces pas encore présentées dans le trailer.




> Eh, après tout ils viennent d'entrer en bourse


Faut acheter des actions maintenant !  :Vibre:

----------


## Aramchek

Une soundtrack qui tape sur le système, des dlc cosmétique qui se retrouve à -90% lors des soldes Steam humm je prendrai l'édition de base svp.  ::ninja::

----------


## Whiskey

En tout cas il a l'air attendu, il est déjà 5e des ventes mondiales sur steam.

----------


## IriK

> En tout cas il a l'air attendu, il est déjà 5e des ventes mondiales sur steam.


Da what  ::blink::

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'adore le titre du topic.

----------


## Truebadour

Je vais peut-être précommander tiens, ce sera la première fois que je le fais  ::): 
Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur Gamesplanet ? C'est 20% moins cher chez eux, donc j'aimerais savoir si le site est legit !  :^_^:

----------


## Whiskey

> Je vais peut-être précommander tiens, ce sera la première fois que je le fais 
> Quelqu'un a déjà commandé sur Gamesplanet ? C'est 20% moins cher chez eux, donc j'aimerais savoir si le site est legit !


gameplanet est le magasin officiel de jv.com, donc j'imagine oui c'est legit, sinon tu as aussi GMG (http://www.greenmangaming.com/) qui est aussi un magasin très sérieux.

Avec le code : APR20, normalement tu as aussi 20%

----------


## Tenebris

> C'est par ici : http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...ours-stellaris


Oh yeah, je vais faire une race complètement pétée et psychédélique, ça va réduire mes chances à néant mais j'ai déjà une idée bien tordue à écrire !  :^_^:

----------


## Truebadour

> gameplanet est le magasin officiel de jv.com, donc j'imagine oui c'est legit, sinon tu as aussi GMG (http://www.greenmangaming.com/) qui est aussi un magasin très sérieux.
> 
> Avec le code : APR20, normalement tu as aussi 20%


Ok merci ! Bon je vais orienter mon choix pour GMG, j'ai déjà commandé plusieurs fois chez eux  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Da what


Bah eu4 950 mille copies et ck2 1,2M et stellaris va ratisser plus large

----------


## IriK

> Bah eu4 950 mille copies et ck2 1,2M et stellaris va ratisser plus large


Nan mais c'est pas ça que j'évoque  ::rolleyes:: 
Juste que le jeu semble vraiment super attendu pour avoir autans de préco le premier jour  ::):

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Les 4X Spatiaux y'en a pas énormément de bonne qualité, et c'est une catégorie de "niche" qui attire toujours beaucoup beaucoup de monde

----------


## macfennec

Bonsoir à tous,

Concernant les offres et réduction, il semble que mundusbellicus n'ai pas encore leur offre de finalisé
Du coup, ça vaut peut être le coup d'attendre avant de préco sur d'autre site.

Pour l'histoire hebdomadaire des blorgs, c'est par ici ! ==> 
partie 1 :https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/60525051
Partie 2: https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/60538040

----------


## The Number 9

> un peu déçu par les bonus perso.


Pareil.

Avec les -20%, la nova est au prix de base donc ça va. Mais sans ça, c'était jeu de base sans rien d'autre.

----------


## Praetor

Tiens, c'est marrant, il ne coûte que 38CHF sur Steam suisse (~35€). Avec les marges des banques sur le change ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup de l'acheter chez GMG.

----------


## Darkath

> Tiens, c'est marrant, il ne coûte que 38CHF sur Steam suisse (~35€). Avec les marges des banques sur le change ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup de l'acheter chez GMG.


 :tired:

----------


## Praetor

> 


A 32€ tu le paies moins cher que moi, alors ne te plains pas hein!

----------


## Tenebris

Voilà, j'ai posté pour le concours ma dernière création, des intello-crétins-dangereux-esclavagiste, les Kérélynes  :Facepalm: 





> *Kérélynes*
> 
>    Race
> Mammifères canidés bipèdes
> 
>     Type de planète
> Désertique
> 
>     Ethos
> ...


Suite ici

[edit: j'ai viré le gros pavé en spoiler ça fait dégueulasse]

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Et sinon, ça a avait déjà été confirmé que le jeu sera total convertible ?

----------


## Groufac

> It will be quite possible for modders to make total conversions, changing the setting of the game to whatever they want. We are great believers in moddability and in exposing as much of the underlying assets and logic to the community as we can…


Une interview d'hier: http://gameranx.com/features/id/4833...nrik-fahraeus/

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Oui oui, c'est pour ça que je demandais si ça avait été dit avant  ::P:

----------


## Groufac

Ah pardon  ::P:

----------


## Zavora

Il me semble avoir déjà vu passer sur les internets le projet d'un Dune, donc oui.

----------


## Tenebris

> Il me semble avoir déjà vu passer sur les internets le projet d'un Dune, donc oui.


Ça serait énorme !  :Bave:

----------


## meg

Dune, Alien, la Culture...
Ca me rend tout dur  :Bave:

----------


## Zavora

Foundation  :Bave:  

Tous ces cycles de la SF/space'op quoi  :Bave:

----------


## Tenebris

Un mod Eve Online ça pourrait être sympa aussi. Il y en avait eu un en prépa sur Distant World, mais il a jamais vu le jour malheureusement, mais les images de départ avec les designs des vaisseaux avaient vraiment de la gueule.

Celui là: http://www.matrixgames.com/forums/tm.asp?m=3186572

----------


## Zavora

Star Wars: Extended Universe Rebirth  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

Bah après le problème des mods sur le jeux paradox c'est que y'a tellement de patch que ça demande aussi beaucoup de suivi pour les mods.

----------


## macfennec

Si l’édition collector avait été papier, je me serai surement laissé tenté (surtout pour le livre avec le travail artistique). Mais la, du collector numérique, pas glop  :ouaiouai: 

Du coup, ce serait probablement édition nova... Et encore, je me laisse le temps de la réflexion.  ::):

----------


## Whiskey

> Si l’édition collector avait été papier, je me serai surement laissé tenté (surtout pour le livre avec le travail artistique). Mais la, du collector numérique, pas glop 
> 
> Du coup, ce serait probablement édition nova... Et encore, je me laisse le temps de la réflexion.


L'un existe au format papier pour 13€ environ: https://www.amazon.fr/Stellaris-Infi...607/ref=sr_1_1

----------


## Jarec

> L'un existe au format papier pour 13€ environ: https://www.amazon.fr/Stellaris-Infi...607/ref=sr_1_1


Ptn mais 13 euros pour un livre (surement de qualité médiocre qui plus est) tiré d'une licence inconnue, ils se font pas chier chez paradox.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Un mod Eve Online ça pourrait être sympa aussi. Il y en avait eu un en prépa sur Distant World, mais il a jamais vu le jour malheureusement, mais les images de départ avec les designs des vaisseaux avaient vraiment de la gueule.
> 
> Celui là: http://www.matrixgames.com/forums/tm.asp?m=3186572


Je l'ai tellement attendu  ::(: 
"Eva lilith where you aaaaaat"  ::sad::

----------


## macfennec

> L'un existe au format papier pour 13€ environ: https://www.amazon.fr/Stellaris-Infi...607/ref=sr_1_1



C'est l'autre bouquin qui m'interesse  ::(:

----------


## Whiskey

> C'est l'autre bouquin qui m'interesse


A moins d'une version grand collector en boite physique pas sur que tu le trouve celui la  ::P: (Au pire, envoyer le pdf a une imprimerie, mais cela risque un peu de douiller  ::P:  )

----------


## macfennec

> A moins d'une version grand collector en boite physique pas sur que tu le trouve celui la (Au pire, envoyer le pdf a une imprimerie, mais cela risque un peu de douiller  )


Tu m'étonnes; ou alors la version collector se retrouve à 120 €
L'attente commence à être longue en tout cas. Je m'étais pas autant hypé pour un jeu depuis le dernier simcity... Grâce ou a cause de cela (c'est selon), je peux dorénavant m'asseoir sur un petit suisse sans l'écraser.
J'espère juste que l’expérience ne se produira pas avec Paradox  ::):

----------


## moietmoi

Tiens, j'ai tenté ma chance pour le concours Mundus Bellicus.  ::ninja:: 

Ici : http://tinyurl.com/j4ywkd4

----------


## moietmoi

Des cousins ?

----------


## IriK

> Des cousins ?


Pourquoi pas ^^
Je me base sur la 6 specie des Avians et sous peu je les aurais poster  ::):

----------


## LePoulpe

> Tiens, j'ai tenté ma chance pour le concours Mundus Bellicus. 
> 
> Ici : http://tinyurl.com/j4ywkd4


Bonne chance !  ::lol::

----------


## macfennec

> Tiens, j'ai tenté ma chance pour le concours Mundus Bellicus. 
> 
> Ici : http://tinyurl.com/j4ywkd4


Belle histoire, j'ai bien aimé la façon dont c'est amené.

----------


## IriK

*Les Ataashi*



*Race :* Aviaire massif
*Astre :* Océanique, lune majeure d'une géante gazeuse
*Nom de l'astre :* Tévinide
*Nom du Système :* Thédias
*Type de gouvernement :* Oligarchie Théocratique
*Ethos :* Spiritualistes, Xénophiles, Collectivistes
*Traits :* Endurant, Charismatique, résilient, Fort, éleveur lent, non adaptable

Avec le descriptif physio-mytholo-politique ici  ::):

----------


## TKN Jez

Putain encore 3 semaines argllllll x)

----------


## madgic

> Putain encore 3 semaines argllllll x)


Juste après l'ascension  ::|:

----------


## Zavora

D'abord l'ascension, puis l'éjaculation. Seems legit to me.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> D'abord l'ascension, puis l'éjaculation. Seems legit to me.


 :tired:

----------


## Sals

> D'abord l'ascension, puis l'éjaculation. Seems legit to me.


Un peu précoce comme avis non ?  :^_^:

----------


## Asimof

MUGANI? HAK, HAK, HAK!*

*Dev Diary du jour sur les catastrophes du late game (*! avec quelques spoilers !*).
En gros à part les images on y apprend pas grand chose de neuf (elles sont là pour rendre le late game plus intéressant, très faible probabilités d'en voir plusieurs dans le même partie, elles peuvent vous tuer mais aussi représenter une opportunité, etc...) 

Les 2 prochains seront consacrés au modding

----------


## Longwelwind

> MUGANI? HAK, HAK, HAK!*
> 
> *Dev Diary du jour sur les catastrophes du late game.
> 
> Les 2 prochains seront consacrés au modding


Ca contient quelques spoilers des dits catastrophes, si y'as des gens qui voulaient pas se spoiler là-dessus.

----------


## nutopia

Je cherche où l'acheter... Les sites qui vendent des clé Steam sont légaux?

----------


## Darkath

C'est toujours plus ou moins légal, en exploitant les failles du systeme. La question c'est : 1. est ce que les developpeurs vont toucher de l'argent sur la vente de la clef ? 2. Est ce que la TVA est appliquée ? 
Pour les sites les plus louches, la réponse est non et non, donc je recommande pas de les utiliser. C'est grosso modo comme acheter un jeu tombé du camion.

----------


## Oor-tael

Tu peux acheter sur Gamesplanet, revendeur français tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal. En revanche, comme il est légal, il est aussi le plus cher des revendeurs de clefs...
Pour info l'édition nova que j'ai précommandée hier sur leur site est à -20% soit 10€ de moins que sur Steam.

----------


## madgic

> Je cherche où l'acheter... Les sites qui vendent des clé Steam sont légaux?


Les précommandes sont ouvertes sur Steam. Tu peux aussi l'acheter sur greenmangamming ou gamesplanet qui sont des sites légaux.

Attend encore un peu car mundusbellicus a un partenariat avec gamesplanet, qui n'est pas finalisé, ce qui fera peut être une plus grosse réduction.

----------


## nutopia

Merci pour vos réponses.
Oui, le fait que Paradox touche... On va dire autant que par une vente sur Steam est un point essentiel pour moi (en plus d'acheter légalement).

Donc gamesplanet est OK.Mais niveau7?
A quoi peut-on être sûr que gamesplanet est aussi légitime que Steam?
Comment différenciez-vous les légaux des non-légaux?

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> C'est toujours plus ou moins légal, en exploitant les failles du systeme. La question c'est : 1. est ce que les developpeurs vont toucher de l'argent sur la vente de la clef ? 2. Est ce que la TVA est appliquée ? 
> Pour les sites les plus louches, la réponse est non et non, donc je recommande pas de les utiliser. C'est grosso modo comme acheter un jeu tombé du camion.


Ce qu'a dit Darkath :
- TVA ou pas ?
- Les développeurs touchent de l'argent ou pas ?

Greenmangaming et Gamesplanet, c'est oui aux deux questions (si je dis pas de bêtises).

Les sites illégaux sont ceux qui :
- n'appliquent pas la TVA du pays où tu habites
- ne donnent rien aux développeurs
- (optionnel : utilisent des numéros de carte de crédit volés pour acheter des clés puis les revendre...)

----------


## madgic

Les sites présents sur https://isthereanydeal.com/ sont un bon point de départ.

----------


## Darkath

Ben par exemple Gamesplanet est domicilié en France, achète les clés en gros, et les revend au détail. Ils sont domiciliés en France donc payent la TVA et leurs impôts. D'autre sites comme G2A font office de place de marché. Donc des mecs vont revendre des clefs obtenues de façon plus ou moins légale, mais souvent sans que le développeur touche un kopec sur la vente. Et bien sur aucune taxe et impôts ne sont prélevés.

----------


## nutopia

Pourquoi ferais-je confiance à isthereanydeal? (Je suis sérieux hein...)

Paradox ou Steam donnent une liste de sites partenaires?

----------


## Groomy

Parce que leur liste est clean, il y a pas de key sellers tout simplement (enfin je suis pas allé voir 100% des sites qu'ils listent mais bon).
Note que c'est international, si tu veux acheter français faut filtrer encore plus  :;):  C'est marrant les mêmes questions au même moment ici et sur HFR (et les mêmes réponses  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Darkath

Ouais après y'a des trucs comme Nuuvem qui est borderline. 
C'est légal mais disons que t'achète les jeux au tarif brésilien, et paye les impôts au brésil. C'est moins cher car le prix des jeux sur steam est aligné différement sur les différents continents. Les clés russes, chinoises ou brésiliennes sont généralement moins cher qu'en europe et ces sites en profitent.

Donc en gros en achetant sur un site comme Nuuvem tu exploite une faille du systeme : 



> You also confirms being located in South America, where the right has Nuuvem digital distribution on the games in its catalog.


Mais sachant qu'ils ne confirment pas ton IP ou quoi que soit, ils te croient sur parole.

----------


## nutopia

> Parce que leur liste est clean,


"Pourquoi est-il clean?" -> "Parce qu'il est clean!"
Merci Groomy!




> il y a pas de key sellers tout simplement (enfin je suis pas allé voir 100% des sites qu'ils listent mais bon).


Ah bon il n'y a pas de key sellers? C'est marrant sur gamesplanet - qui est bien présent dans la liste - c'est écrit noir sur blanc: "livraison: clé steam" Comme je te l'ai déjà dit sur HFR... Ils vendent des clés mais ce n'est pas un key seller!? OK! Merci Groomy!




> C'est marrant les mêmes questions au même moment ici et sur HFR (et les mêmes réponses  )


Ce n'est un secret pour personne que je suis aussi sur HFR. Voir topic KSP etc. 
Bref les réponses ne sont pas les mêmes. La réponse de Darkath par exemple est bien plus intéressante qu'un "va pas pleurer si on te ban ta clé" @HFR alors que je demande du légal/officiel/partenaire/etc/etc/etc.
Bref si je l'achète ce sera sur Steam ou directement chez Paradox. Quand j'allais à Carrefour acheter mon jeu, je ne me demandais pas si mon revendeur était légal.

----------


## Esprit

> Les précommandes sont ouvertes sur Steam. Tu peux aussi l'acheter sur greenmangamming ou gamesplanet qui sont des sites légaux.
> 
> Attend encore un peu car mundusbellicus a un partenariat avec gamesplanet, qui n'est pas finalisé, ce qui fera peut être une plus grosse réduction.


Elle est finalisé mais ils ont pas réussi à avoir une plus grosse réduction : http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...-iron-iv/page2

Perso, je l'ai acheté sur Gamesplanet pour soutenir Mundusbellicus depuis le temps.  :;):

----------


## Groomy

> "Pourquoi est-il clean?" -> "Parce qu'il est clean!"


Si tu demandes une liste de mot commençant par la lettre M, je peux rien dire d'autres que "bah oui la liste est OK tous les mots commencent par M".
Que veux tu que je dise d'autres à part que la liste de isthereanydeal est Ok parce que la liste contient pas de keysellers.




> C'est marrant sur gamesplanet - qui est bien présent dans la liste - c'est écrit noir sur blanc: "livraison: clé steam" Comme je te l'ai déjà dit sur HFR... Ils vendent des clés mais ce n'est pas un key seller!? OK! Merci Groomy!


Stellaris n'est dispo que sur Steam donc ils sont bien obligés de livré une clé Steam. J'ai pas envie de passer 3 pages à expliquer la différence entre vendre une clé et un jeu livré par clé, c'est pas le but du topic.

Puis bon vu que tu es tellement sympa avec les gens qui te répondent... si tu veux acheter sur kingtruc achete la bas.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> "Pourquoi est-il clean?" -> "Parce qu'il est clean!"
> Merci Groomy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah bon il n'y a pas de key sellers? C'est marrant sur gamesplanet - qui est bien présent dans la liste - c'est écrit noir sur blanc: "livraison: clé steam" Comme je te l'ai déjà dit sur HFR... Ils vendent des clés mais ce n'est pas un key seller!? OK! Merci Groomy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu cherches la merde en faite ? Ils t'ont donnés d'excellentes réponses...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Le gros lourd  :^_^:

----------


## Cheshire

> Ouais après y'a des trucs comme Nuuvem qui est borderline. 
> C'est légal mais disons que t'achète les jeux au tarif brésilien, et paye les impôts au brésil. C'est moins cher car le prix des jeux sur steam est aligné différement sur les différents continents. Les clés russes, chinoises ou brésiliennes sont généralement moins cher qu'en europe et ces sites en profitent.
> 
> Donc en gros en achetant sur un site comme Nuuvem tu exploite une faille du systeme : 
> 
> Mais sachant qu'ils ne confirment pas ton IP ou quoi que soit, ils te croient sur parole.


En fait, c'est devenu quasi impossible d'acheter/activer une clé sur Nuuvem quand on n'est pas brésilien (sauf sur quelques titres marginaux), les éditeurs ont vu la faille et luttent activement contre. Faut voir du côté du topic des bons plans pour plus d'infos, mais il me semble que même avec un VPN ça ne marche pas toujours.

----------


## Darkath

Pour revenir au jeu :

Voici HAL, HAL est votre nouvel ami, dites bonjour à HAL :



(notez le bouton disassemble au lieu de "purge"  ::P: )

----------


## TKN Jez

Bonjour HAL :D

bien vu le disassemble car c'est une race android, chaque jour j'ai un peu plus hâte bordel!!!!

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Pour revenir au jeu :
> 
> Voici HAL, HAL est votre nouvel ami, dites bonjour à HAL :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgPtwTCWsAASuo2.jpg
> 
> (notez le bouton disassemble au lieu de "purge" )


Est-ce que c'est de l'esclavage d'asservir un être non organique ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pour revenir au jeu :
> 
> Voici HAL, HAL est votre nouvel ami, dites bonjour à HAL :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgPtwTCWsAASuo2.jpg
> 
> (notez le bouton disassemble au lieu de "purge" )


Etrange une valeur de "happiness" pour des robots ?

----------


## Zavora

Tali dislikes this.

----------


## Darkath

> Est-ce que c'est de l'esclavage d'asservir un être non organique ?
> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images.../ls8F2rsB.jpeg





> Etrange une valeur de "happiness" pour des robots ?


Celui la est un robot post singularité, c'est a dire qu'il est conscient. C'est pour ça qu'il a des traits, des ethos, du bonheur et la possibilité d’être réduit en esclavage.
Mais ils travaillent beaucoup mieux que les pops normales je crois.


Les grilles pains que tu peux débloquer en early game n'ont pas tout ça, mais travaillent beaucoup moins bien que des vraies pops.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Celui la est un robot post singularité, c'est a dire qu'il est conscient. C'est pour ça qu'il a des traits, des ethos, du bonheur et la possibilité d’être réduit en esclavage.
> Mais ils travaillent beaucoup mieux que les pops normales je crois.
> 
> 
> Les grilles pains que tu peux débloquer en early game n'ont pas tout ça, mais travaillent beaucoup moins bien que des vraies pops.


Osef un robot ça reste un robot, travaille forcé !  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Me demande bien ce que je ferai face à des robots avec ma nouvelle création. Si les kérélynes vivent des affects des autres races, quid des robots? Qu'importe, esclaves, comme les autres  :Cigare:

----------


## Stelteck

> Pour revenir au jeu :
> 
> Voici HAL, HAL est votre nouvel ami, dites bonjour à HAL :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgPtwTCWsAASuo2.jpg
> 
> (notez le bouton disassemble au lieu de "purge" )


"Optimise" au lieu de Enslave ca serait mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Pour revenir au jeu :
> 
> Voici HAL, HAL est votre nouvel ami, dites bonjour à HAL :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgPtwTCWsAASuo2.jpg
> 
> (notez le bouton disassemble au lieu de "purge" )


Purgez les IA ! Les Ataashi vaincront et protègeront la vie face à ces monstruosités !

----------


## Aramchek

> Est-ce que c'est de l'esclavage d'asservir un être non organique ?


Comme dirai mon pote le président Sheng-ji Yang dans Alpha Centauri:




> My gift to industry is the genetically engineered worker, or Genejack. Specially designed for labor, the Genejack's muscles and nerves are ideal for his task, and the cerebral cortex has been atrophied so that he can desire nothing except to perform his duties. Tyranny, you say? How can you tyrannize someone who cannot feel pain?
>  -Chairman Sheng-ji Yang, "Essays on Mind and Matter"

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Comme dirai mon pote le président Sheng-ji Yang dans Alpha Centauri:


C'est beau cette citation. Ce jeu va créer des monstres d'empire galactique...  ::P:  (et des joueurs monstrueux aussi  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Anonyme210226



----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Pour revenir au jeu :
> 
> Voici HAL, HAL est votre nouvel ami, dites bonjour à HAL :
> 
> (notez le bouton disassemble au lieu de "purge" )


Je suis plutôt intrigué par la jauge de "happiness" a 47 %.
Un être synthétique peut-il avoir un sentiment qui échappe a l'absolu ?
- Comment ca va aujourd'hui, HXP-56 ?
- Bof, je me suis levé du mauvais pod ce matin bip bip
 :tired: 




> Est-ce que c'est de l'esclavage d'asservir un être non organique ?





Cf 1er speech.
Picard Justice is Best Justice !

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis plutôt intrigué par la jauge de "happiness" a 47 %.
> Un être synthétique peut-il avoir un sentiment qui échappe a l'absolu ?
> - Comment ca va aujourd'hui, HXP-56 ?
> - Bof, je me suis levé du mauvais pod ce matin bip bip


C'est le principe d'une AI qui devient consciente.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est beau cette citation. Ce jeu va créer des monstres d'empire galactique...  (et des joueurs monstrueux aussi  )



Grave. Quand je vois le nombre de gens qui veulent cliquer sur "purge"...
 :Emo:

----------


## Cedski

Et alors, vous faites quoi de Marvin, dans H2G2 ?  :^_^:

----------


## Praetor

> Celui la est un robot post singularité, c'est a dire qu'il est conscient. C'est pour ça qu'il a des traits, des ethos, du bonheur et la possibilité d’être réduit en esclavage.


Alors que les humains post-singularité c'est tout le contraire  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Grave. Quand je vois le nombre de gens qui veulent cliquer sur "purge"...


Que celui qui n'a jamais exterminer des sauvageons pour sécuriser ses colonies dans EUIV lève la main  ::trollface::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Que celui qui n'a jamais exterminer des sauvageons pour sécuriser ses colonies dans EUIV lève la main


Moi monsieur

----------


## Snakeshit

> Moi monsieur


Moi aussi mais c'est parce que je suis gentil  :Emo: .

----------


## IriK

> Moi monsieur





> Moi aussi mais c'est parce que je suis gentil .


Bande de hippies ! Il n'y a rien de mieux que d'instaurer la civilisation à coups de canons  :Eclope:

----------


## Truebadour

> Bande de hippies ! Il n'y a rien de mieux que d'instaurer la civilisation à coups de canons


Matthew C. Perry style  :Cigare: 

En vrai je trouve que le terme "disassemble" pour des robots c'est un peu "neutre", surtout s'ils ont atteint un niveau de conscience similaire à celui d'êtres vivants  ::(:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Que celui qui n'a jamais exterminer des sauvageons pour sécuriser ses colonies dans EUIV lève la main


Exterminer des milliards d'Aliens pour avoir un Empire avec une seule ethnie dans Distant Worlds ça compte ?  ::sad::

----------


## Stelteck

> Exterminer des milliards d'Aliens pour avoir un Empire avec une seule ethnie dans Distant Worlds ça compte ?


Moi j'aimais bien le concept de "planète prison" pour toute cette racaille. Genre volcanique et radioactive.

----------


## Valdr

> Moi j'aimais bien le concept de "planète prison" pour toute cette racaille. Genre volcanique et radioactive.


Sardaukars! En avaaant!

----------


## LePoulpe

Concours Stellaris pour gagner de jolies clés steam venant de chez Gamesplanet c'est ici (déjà dix participants) : 

Mundus Bellicus - Concours Stellaris 

Si vous voulez récompenser le boulot de nos traducteurs (et on a un gros projet en cours de discussion à ce propos) et qu'on fasse de futurs concours, je lâche notre lien partenaire pour Gamesplanet : Lien partenaire (ça ne vous coûte rien et ça nous rapporte quelques piécettes pour organiser de nouveaux concours)  ::lol::

----------


## LePoulpe

> Elle est finalisé mais ils ont pas réussi à avoir une plus grosse réduction : http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/forum/e...-iron-iv/page2
> 
> Perso, je l'ai acheté sur Gamesplanet pour soutenir Mundusbellicus depuis le temps.


C'est un peu plus compliqué que ça, j'essaie de faire une brève synthèse (je vous mets dans les dossiers  ::ninja:: ) :

En gros avec Gamesplanet on a monté un dossier demandant à Paradox Interactive une forme de promotion dans le temps (pour une centaine de clés) de Stellaris et Hearts of Iron IV aux alentours d'une trentaine d'euros, il s'avère que cette promotion s'est généralisé et c'est devenu l'offre globale de précommande.

Donc ...  :B): 

Et merci pour le soutien Esprit, tu seras le premier prisonnier de ma future planète carcérale.  ::wub::

----------


## leplayze

20 jours....

----------


## lstaff

> 20 jours....


 :Boom:

----------


## TKN Jez

putain grave j'en peux plus de l'attendre celui là. Je vais poser 2 jours de congés exprès pour ça!!!!! (je déconne, j'ai pas de congés dispos en ce moment  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kaiser Alan

Petite pub à l'approche de Stellaris , je viens de monter un groupe steam francophone concernant les jeux Paradox , n'hesitez pas à nous rejoindre :


http://steamcommunity.com/groups/CFJParadox

----------


## IriK

> 20 jours....


Trop long !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Esprit

> Et merci pour le soutien Esprit, tu seras le premier prisonnier de ma future planète carcérale.


Merci pour la petite explication et de rien pour le soutien. Toutefois, je me vois obligé de refuser la place si gentiment offerte.  ::ninja:: 


Moi aussi je trouve le temps hyper long tellement je suis hypé.  ::sad::

----------


## Truebadour

C'est marrant, je suis déchiré entre la hype et l'angoisse de mes deadlines IRL, la schizophrénie me guette  ::ninja:: 

Tiendez, un countdown que j'ai trouvé sur le net : http://www.stellariscountdown.com/

----------


## La Guigne

La hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype  :Vibre:   :Vibre: 

19 jours 16 minutes

 :Boom: 

Semaine de congés posée  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

Demain je pose mon chomage pour la sortie de stellaris  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pourquoi poser des congés quand on peut faire un simple arrêt maladie ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

faut trouver un médecin conciliant quoi

-"Docteur il faut m'arrêter je souffre de ne pas pouvoir jouer pendant une semaine complète sur Stellaris"
-"Ok je vous mets 2 semaines"

----------


## TKN Jez

> La hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype  
> 
> 19 jours 16 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Semaine de congés posée





> Demain je pose mon chomage pour la sortie de stellaris


Ah ptin mais en fait vous commencez à me faire dire que j'devrais p'tet l'envisager!!!  ::ninja:: 




> Pourquoi poser des congés quand on peut faire un simple arrêt maladie ?


Ouais non t'es d'un autre level Pancho  ::P:

----------


## Whiskey

Nan mais ne vous battez pas pour la sortie, en effet celle ci est repoussé pour la fin d'année (je parle bien de 2017)   ::ninja::

----------


## Zavora

Suffit d'avoir le job idéal : toutes ses après-midis libres ou quasiment  :Cigare: 

(évidemment cela requiert d'avoir un vrai travail, incompatible donc avec la possibilité de passer ce même temps de travail à poster sur CPC  ::siffle:: ).

----------


## IriK

> faut trouver un médecin conciliant quoi


Ou avoir des potes médecins  :Eclope:

----------


## LeLiquid

Ou être médecin ! Ou pas..

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ah ptin mais en fait vous commencez à me faire dire que j'devrais p'tet l'envisager!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais non t'es d'un autre level Pancho


T'as  pensé à la semaine de télétravail?  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidjah

Le 8 mai est férié. De plus cette année, c'est un dimanche (donc une journée de congés possible dans le fondement) mais vlatipa qu'ils nous sortent Stellaris le 9 mai, un lundi.

Les salauds...

----------


## macfennec

> C'est un peu plus compliqué que ça, j'essaie de faire une brève synthèse (je vous mets dans les dossiers ) :
> 
> En gros avec Gamesplanet on a monté un dossier demandant à Paradox Interactive une forme de promotion dans le temps (pour une centaine de clés) de Stellaris et Hearts of Iron IV aux alentours d'une trentaine d'euros, il s'avère que cette promotion s'est généralisé et c'est devenu l'offre globale de précommande.
> 
> Donc ... 
> 
> Et merci pour le soutien Esprit, tu seras le premier prisonnier de ma future planète carcérale.


Craquage effectué avec la nova édition. 
Je pourrais avoir une chambre avec vue sur un lac de lave ?

----------


## Catel

> Le 8 mai est férié. De plus cette année, c'est un dimanche (donc une journée de congés possible dans le fondement) mais vlatipa qu'ils nous sortent Stellaris le 9 mai, un lundi.
> 
> Les salauds...


C'est pour la clientèle russe  ::ninja::

----------


## Illusive Man

Certains posent de congés, d'autres des RTT et d'autres encore choppent la flemmingite aigue.

Mais pourquoi ne pas y jouer sur votre lieu de travail ?
Si le patron passe, dites que vous travaillez à améliorer la stratégie de domination (du marché) de l'entreprise et que c'est un nouveau logiciel hyperpointu avec une interface hypersimpliste.  ::lol:: 

Bon bien sûr faut éviter le rire machiavélique quand vous avez asservi une planète...

----------


## Asimof

Pour ceux qui veulent vraiment prendre des congés, prenez-les plutôt le mardi 10 car à tout les coups il va sortir lundi en fin d'après-midi  :;): 

Sinon je suis tellement hypé par ce jeux que j'ai arrêté de regarder le let's play blorg pour pas me spoiler la découverte du jeu  ::ninja::  (alors  que d'habitude quand je suis hypé je cherche tout ce qu'il est possible de voir/savoir avant la sortie  ::P: )

----------


## TKN Jez

> T'as  pensé à la semaine de télétravail?


J'suis en régie chez un client qui me laissera pas faire ça... pis j'ai un fixe en ce moment au taf..... mais j'y ai pensé  ::ninja:: 

Mais j'avoue que l'arrêt maladie de Pancho me tente pas mal :P

----------


## Truebadour

Genre tu vas louper le live de demain ?  ::O: 

Perso je pourrais pas, trop de friendship  ::P:

----------


## Asimof

> Genre tu vas louper le live de demain ? 
> 
> Perso je pourrais pas, trop de friendship


Déjà Twitch est bloqué au boulot  ::ninja:: , puis j'ai arrêté après les 2 premiers donc j'ai pas eu le temps de trop m'attacher aux Blorgs  ::P: . Je reste au courant de tout l'actualité du jeu et je survole vite fait les rediffs mais je tiens à me préserver pour "ma première fois" avec le jeu, après oui ca peut sembler très con  ::wacko::

----------


## Truebadour

Non ça me paraît respectable !  ::): 
Sur le stream ils répètent ad nauseam qu'ils veulent pas spoiler les events, et c'est vrai qu'on en a pas vu beaucoup (ils ont peut-être bridé leur jeu ?). Perso au début je regardais le stream parce que la hype tout ça, mais finalement je le regarde aussi pour le duo, je les trouve marrants  ::P:

----------


## IriK

> Perso au début je regardais le stream parce que la hype tout ça, mais finalement je le regarde aussi pour le duo, je les trouve marrants


J'en ai pas regarder beaucoup mais je me rappel d'un moment ou ils préparaient pleins de plans envers une race non-spatiale...
sauf que 5min plus tard cette dernière acquière le statu stellaire, avec des Ethos de Xénophobe militariste  ::XD:: 

Un sentiment de rage/troll/désespoir c'est alors propager en eux  ::XD::

----------


## Truebadour

> J'en ai pas regarder beaucoup mais je me rappel d'un moment ou ils préparaient pleins de plans envers une race non-spatiale...
> sauf que 5min plus tard cette dernière acquière le statu stellaire, avec des Ethos de Xénophobe militariste 
> 
> Un sentiment de rage/troll/désespoir c'est alors propager en eux


Ah oui ce passage, j'en rigole encore !  ::XD:: 

Le subreddit de Stellaris est rempli de memes sur le duo de streamers, notamment le fameux moment du "space high five", qui rentre dans le top 10 des fails d'une vie :


La douleur est presque physique  ::'(:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Let's not YAMP into conclusions !  :tired:

----------


## LePoulpe

> Craquage effectué avec la nova édition. 
> Je pourrais avoir une chambre avec vue sur un lac de lave ?


Très sympa Macfennec pour le soutien et pour la lave ça peut s'arranger ...  :Cigare:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est vrai qu'on a trouvé ici le meilleur duo de streamers qui soit, j'espère qu'ils vont lancer leur chaîne  :;):

----------


## Nuka

> C'est vrai qu'on a trouvé ici le meilleur duo de streamers qui soit, j'espère qu'ils vont lancer leur chaîne


Ils sont sympas mais un peu sous substances quand même. L'autre (le bouddha barbu) sort un truc pas drôle et le moins barbu des deux est toujours mort de rire  ::P:

----------


## macfennec

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour la suite des aventures Blorg c'est ici ===> https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/61927498  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Ils sont sympas mais un peu sous substances quand même. L'autre (le bouddha barbu) sort un truc pas drôle et le moins barbu des deux est toujours mort de rire


Ca ressemble bien a 2 collègues, assis l'un a coté de l'autre au taf, en fin de semaine, pour moi.

Généralement quand t'es avec tes collègues tout les monde s'esclaffe a la moindre blague nulle, la le phénomène est encore plus amplifié parceque y'a 2000 personnes qui les regarde en live.

----------


## IriK

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Pour la suite des aventures Blorg c'est ici ===> https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/61927498


Enorme la figurine de Blorg du début de Stream  ::XD::

----------


## Nuka

Bon j'ai participé aussi au concours Mundus Bellicus  ::P: 

Voici ma fidèle race lactée et délicieusement persillée :

*Les Myceliannes*

*Race :* Fungoïde
*Planète :* Tempérée (pour les vaches... les mères !)
*Nom de la planète d'origine* : Mycellia
*Type de gouvernement :* Despotic Hegemony
*Ethos :*  Xenophile / Militariste / Matérialiste
*Trait :*  Agraire, adapté / décadent, répugnant





> Au commencement était le lait des mères.
> 
> Le temps du chaos vit l’émergence des titans, les dévoreurs. Les dévoreurs étaient les fils du chaos : créateurs et destructeurs. C’est ainsi qu’ils asservirent les mères, les parquèrent en camps qu’ils nommaient les troupeaux, et volaient leur lait.
> 
> Mais les dévoreurs étaient aussi des créateurs et du chaos naît la vie. Du lait stérile, ils firent le Fromage, et du Fromage naquirent les Myceliannes.
> 
> Mais les Myceliannes étaient sans conscience, et ils ignoraient être des esclaves et les dévoreurs les tartinèrent sans piété, et ils tuaient aussi les mères et mêlaient leur cadavre à ceux des Myceliannes et riaient en appelant cela « sandwich au pastrami ». Et les Myceliannes enduraient, car ils étaient sans conscience.
> 
> Puis vint, après les éons, la conscience des Myceliannes s’éveilla. Roquefort fut le premier conscient parmi sa race. Il était né d’un fromage oublié hors des caveaux où les pères séquestraient leurs enfants et qu’ils appelaient « réfrigérateurs ». Laissées à la chaleur, les Myceliannes du fromage se développèrent et s’unirent en une conscience unique dans la multitude des moisissures. Roquefort, devenu sentient, vit qu’il était seul. Roquefort tenta de bouger, mais il vit qu’il était paralytique, et faible... Et éphémère.
> ...

----------


## Fcknmagnets

http://kaisersly.github.io/stellaris_race_maker/

Utilisez ça pour vos races, parce-que là vous dépassez tous la limite  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

> http://kaisersly.github.io/stellaris_race_maker/
> 
> Utilisez ça pour vos races, parce-que là vous dépassez tous la limite


Mais les myceliannes sont hors norme voyons !!

Merci pour le lien canard  :;):

----------


## macfennec

> Bon j'ai participé aussi au concours Mundus Bellicus 
> ...


Je ne regarderai plus jamais mon fromage de la même façon  :WTF:

----------


## Truebadour

> Je ne regarderai plus jamais mon fromage de la même façon


Pareil, je le mangerai avec un appétit renouvelé  :Cigare: 

Et puis franchement, un empire du fromage, c'est un Big Blue Blob déguisé ça encore  ::ninja::

----------


## Aeronth

Il a raté l'occasion de les appeler "cheese-eating surrender monkeys".

----------


## Anonyme210226

Enfin une dénonciation de l'abomination du pastrami !

----------


## IriK

> http://kaisersly.github.io/stellaris_race_maker/
> 
> Utilisez ça pour vos races, parce-que là vous dépassez tous la limite


Oui sauf qu'il est bien explicite que le concours s'en fout de ces détails, suffit de lire les premiers messages  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nuka

La grande révolution fromagère galactique commence  :B):  Bon appétit !  ::P:

----------


## Jarec

Le topic de la première GPO est lancé !  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Dev Diary sur le Modding :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...malies.923348/


N'oubliez pas de vous inscrire a la partie multi si vous êtes intéressés, voir post du dessus.

----------


## TKN Jez

Ptin j'ai HHATTTEE BORDAYYYLLLL

 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## La Guigne

<frustration intensifies>  :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## IriK

:Vibre:  :Vibre: Encore 2 put**** de semaines !!  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Tenebris

> Encore 2 put**** de semaines !!


Publicité mensongère, j'ai accéléré le temps et le jeu est toujours pas sorti !  :Splash:

----------


## Esprit

> Encore 2 put**** de semaines !!


Toi aussi, tu rêves de purges, de gloire et de beautés la nuit ? (Quoique de beautés... !)

----------


## IriK

> Toi aussi, tu rêves de purges, de gloire .... la nuit ? (Quoique de beautés... !)


Ouaip  :Bave: 




> ....et de beautés...


Il faudra attendre les mods pour les _beautés galactiques_ je pense  :^_^:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Il faudra attendre les mods pour les _beautés galactiques_ je pense



Question de point de vue  :tired: 



Regardez moi ces courbes  :Bave:

----------


## Esprit

> Il faudra attendre les mods pour les _beautés galactiques_ je pense


Brrr, une race de Kawai pony ou des trucs d'okatus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

On a déjà les renards pour les furries  ::ninja:: 

Mais franchement, qui n'aime pas les fungoïdes ou les molluscoïdes ?  :Bave: 

Pour les plus impatients, c'est-à-dire tout le monde, je sais pas si ça a été posté ici, mais sur son compte Twitter Martin Anward poste une info sur le jeu tous les jours. Pour info c'est  WiZ dans les streams de Blorg, et c'est lui qui est derrière l'IA du jeu (il est pas tout seul dessus par contre).

----------


## Darkath

C'est Mernie la responsable de l'IA de Stellaris. Wiz est plus là pour prêter main forte.

----------


## Truebadour

Ah possible, sa description Twitter m'induit en erreur dans ce cas.
L'important c'est qu'on ait une bonne IA, mais apparemment à chaque nouveau build ils doivent la réparer (cf. le dernier stream, où les flottes IA avaient des comportements particuliers  ::P: )

----------


## Koinsky

Il est AI Lead at @pdx_dev_studio selon son twitter, j'imagine qu'il chapeaute tous les projets d'AI dans les jeux paradox.

----------


## Siklaris

Ca y est j'ai plongé la tête dans les livestream ! Vraiment cools à regarder ces deux-là, je me régale !

J'ai maintenant embarqué dans le hype train  :Vibre:  !!  Même si l'annonce d'une extension comprenant des mécaniques d'espionnage serait une nouvelle rassurante  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Il est AI Lead at @pdx_dev_studio selon son twitter, j'imagine qu'il chapeaute tous les projets d'AI dans les jeux paradox.


"lead" ça correspond a un projet en particulier. En l'occurence Stellaris. Sur HOI4 c'est Steelvolt et sur EU4 c'est Chaingun il me semble. Wiz c'est un goal volant. Il peut être sur de l'AI, du game design etc.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Tout juste tiré de reddit, et vous ? 

Semblerait que beaucoup souhaitent partir sur un truc complètement maxé Science. C'est étrange.

----------


## Groomy

La science c'est la seule alternative à la victoire militaire (et en partie diplo), puis avec foncer sur les recherches technos ça marche toujours.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Oui c'est clair, sauf que là apparemment y'aura moyen de récupérer les carcasses des navires abattus pour débloquer/accélérer la recherche, pas si sûr que ça soit aussi prédominant que sur d'autres 4X.

----------


## La Guigne

Les conditions de victoires sont connues ?

En jouant des mammifères pacifistes et spiritualistes (Space Rastas), je vois mal comment win niveau militaire ou scientifique  :Emo:

----------


## LetoFou

> En jouant des mammifères pacifistes et spiritualistes (Space Rastas), je vois mal comment win niveau militaire ou scientifique


Tu cherches aussi...
Comment veux-tu qu'une bande de rastas dominent la galaxie ?  :^_^:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Les conditions de victoires sont connues ?
> 
> En jouant des mammifères pacifistes et spiritualistes (Space Rastas), je vois mal comment win niveau militaire ou scientifique


 En apportant ta spiritualité et tes substances à une Federation de hippies et autres démocrates spatiaux ?

----------


## Longwelwind

> Tu cherches aussi...
> Comment veux-tu qu'une bande de rastas dominent la galaxie ?


Une espèce de victoire culturelle où la faction arrive à imposer sa culture/religion sur les autres factions.
Je suppose que ça viendrait peut-être dans une extension.

----------


## La Guigne

> Tu cherches aussi...
> Comment veux-tu qu'une bande de rastas dominent la galaxie ?


J'y peux rien, j'aime le challenge.

En plus niveau roleplay, ça s'annonce déjà magique  ::o:

----------


## Turgon

> Tout juste tiré de reddit, et vous ? 
> 
> Semblerait que beaucoup souhaitent partir sur un truc complètement maxé Science. C'est étrange.


Perso je jouerai ça pour découvrir un max de techs et en voir les effets.

Après... je démarrerai le theorycrafting  ::trollface::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Perso je jouerai ça pour découvrir un max de techs et en voir les effets.
> 
> Après... je démarrerai le theorycrafting


Sur Reddit j'ai vu un thread de min-max, et semblerait que le bonheur soit extrêmement bénéfique (no shit).

----------


## Lokamayadon

> Tout juste tiré de reddit, et vous ? 
> 
> Semblerait que beaucoup souhaitent partir sur un truc complètement maxé Science. C'est étrange.


Le système de technologie est une des grosses features du jeu donc c'est logique de vouloir maxé la science pour une premier partie pour bien en profiter (les autres grosses features sont partiellement basés sur la technologie ou ne demande pas trop de spécialisation de toute façon), et c'est sans doute l'un des aspects les plus kiffants pour les fans de SF.
C'est un poil relié à un des "axes" de façon de jouer que l'on peut supposé (Faire un empire avec des mondes très évolués au prix de moins d'étendue, l'inverse d'un empire esclavagiste hyperexpansionniste) surtout avec la démocratie direct étant la variante démocratique matérialiste (donc probablement un gros signe qu'un empire avec une grosse region centrale se combine bien à la science)

Mais surtout surtout : l'ethos matérialiste débloque/encourage les technologies liées 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la cybernétique ! qui ne veut pas jouer un empire de trans-aliens/humains cyborgs ?

  ::o:

----------


## Enyss

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> qui ne veut pas jouer un empire de trans-aliens/humains cyborgs ?


Moi ! Je veux jouer 

Spoiler Alert! 


Un empire d'araignées à la démographie galopante qui se nourrit de ses esclaves et vise à asservir la galaxie  :Bave:

----------


## meg

> Moi ! Je veux jouer 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Un empire d'araignées à la démographie galopante qui se nourrit de ses esclaves et vise à asservir la galaxie


Mes marines sauront te renvoyer sur Klendathu à grand coup de missiles nucléaires dans le fion !
Je me suis refait Starship Troopers, désolé ^^

----------


## Nuka

Moi je veux créer Dieu... je me sens si seul.

----------


## Darkath

Nous vous invitons a rejoindre a la Grande Partie Organisée de stellaris, si vous avez tant envie de vous mettre sur la gueule et comparer vos ... espèces 

 ::P:

----------


## Whiskey

> Nous vous invitons a rejoindre a la Grande Partie Organisée de stellaris, si vous avez tant envie de vous mettre sur la gueule et comparer vos ... espèces


Le jeu est déjà sortie ? beta ?

 ::blink::

----------


## Aramchek

> Le jeu est déjà sortie ? beta ?


Darkath boss pour Paradox il nous a obtenu un accès beta.  :;):

----------


## Whiskey

> Darkath boss pour Paradox il nous a obtenu un accès beta.


 :tired:

----------


## Aramchek

::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Le jeu est déjà sortie ? beta ?


Non mais le jeu sort dans 2 semaine, on a commencé a organiser ça sur le topic idoine :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...42#post9874042


Quand a bosser chez paradox, pas encore mais j'aimerais bien. Ils ont enlevé l'offre a laquelle je voulais postuler cela dit  ::(: 

Et quand à la béta j'ai celle d'HOI mais pas celle de Stellaris  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mes marines sauront te renvoyer sur Klendathu à grand coup de missiles nucléaires dans le fion !
> Je me suis refait Starship Troopers, désolé ^^


Soyons raisonnables !
Personne, ici, ne veut d'un autre Klendathu, comme l'a si justement affirmé le Sky Marshall Tahatmaru.

Sinon j'ai hâte de créer les Funktopus, les poulpes de l'espace qui communiquent et copulent via ondes sonores pleines de bonnes basses !
Le tout mené par le Grand Roi Georges Clinton dans son Mothership.

----------


## Charmide

> Non mais le jeu sort dans 2 semaine, on a commencé a organiser ça sur le topic idoine :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...42#post9874042


Je trouve ça vachement tôt quand même. C'est scandaleux.  ::trollface::

----------


## Jarec

> Je trouve ça vachement tôt quand même. C'est scandaleux.


Tu compares deux semaines et trois mois ?  ::):  Vraiment ?  ::):

----------


## Asimof

> Les conditions de victoires sont connues ?
> 
> En jouant des mammifères pacifistes et spiritualistes (Space Rastas), je vois mal comment win niveau militaire ou scientifique


Je pense que ca va être une différence fondamentale entre le solo et le multi sur ce jeu. Dans EU4 typiquement, que ce soit en solo ou en multi, le but pour un joueur ou une IA est globalement de dominer les autres par tous les moyens, notamment l'expansion.
Au contraire dans Stellaris, en solo, selon leur ethos les IAs vont pas chercher systématiquement la domination, elle vont je pense parfois chercher à simplement assurer leur sécurité et à vivre en paix, ce qui fait qu'un style de jeu non axé sur le blobbage sera viable en solo.
Après en multi par contre la grande majorité des joueurs vont chercher à "gagner" en dominant les autres, ce qui fait que le style hippie sera moins viable, à moins que tout le monde joue vraiment roleplay.
Bref j'ai hâte de voir ca  ::):

----------


## La Guigne

Carrément!

je ne désespère pas qu'ils nous annoncent une victoire religieuse/culturelle dans le sens où tu "convertis" les autres especes.
J'ai fait un rêve : le rêve d'une galaxie unie derrière Jah  :Bave: 

Sinon, on va devoir se résoudre à répandre la bonne parole à coup de battleships  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Peut-être. Sauf que ça whinera sur les forums/reddit/twitter parce que "çay tro nul, je peux pas faire une galaxy domination avec les cosmiques Ryukyu." Et Paradox s'empressera de tout changer pour avoir du blobbage pour tous.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Après en multi par contre la grande majorité des joueurs vont chercher à "gagner" en dominant les autres, ce qui fait que le style hippie sera moins viable, à moins que tout le monde joue vraiment roleplay.
> Bref j'ai hâte de voir ca


En multi, la diplomatie pourra être plus cohérente. Donc avec potentiellement des alliances défensives anti-blob, des couteaux dans le dos parce que le blob paie mieux que les petits pacifistes, ce genre de choses.

----------


## Jarec

J'arrête tout de suite les fanatiques du theorycrafting, des worldconquest et de l'optimisation au poil de cul qui ont pourris EUIV.
Le système de tech aléatoire empêchera toute optimisation, vu que chaque partie sera différente ( sans compter les technologies random que les fallen empire peuvent vous octroyer qui elles aussi seront aléatoires.).
Et il y aura bel et bien des conditions de victoire que les ia's chercheront a obtenir de leur côté. (Conquête, diplomatie et archéologie ont pour le moment été annoncés, je sais pas si d'autres seront in game.)

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Tout juste tiré de reddit, et vous ? 
> 
> Semblerait que beaucoup souhaitent partir sur un truc complètement maxé Science. C'est étrange.


C'est marrant de voir que plus de la moitié n'arrive pas à sortir de ce que représente notre espèce. Mammifère, planéte continental  ::):

----------


## LeLiquid

> C'est marrant de voir que plus de la moitié n'arrive pas à sortir de ce que représente notre espèce. Mammifère, planéte continental


C'est pas vraiment surprenant, en général on s'identifie plus facilement à un autre être humain plutôt qu'à un champignon de Paris :D

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> C'est marrant de voir que plus de la moitié n'arrive pas à sortir de ce que représente notre espèce. Mammifère, planéte continental


Pacifist, Spiritualist, Xenophile masterrace  :Cigare: 

Non j'déconne personne jouera ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Miuw

> Peut-être. Sauf que ça whinera sur les forums/reddit/twitter parce que "çay tro nul, je peux pas faire une galaxy domination avec les cosmiques Ryukyu." Et Paradox s'empressera de tout changer pour avoir du blobbage pour tous.





> J'arrête tout de suite les fanatiques du theorycrafting, des worldconquest et de l'optimisation au poil de cul qui ont pourris EUIV.
> Le système de tech aléatoire empêchera toute optimisation, vu que chaque partie sera différente ( sans compter les technologies random que les fallen empire peuvent vous octroyer qui elles aussi seront aléatoires.).
> Et il y aura bel et bien des conditions de victoire que les ia's chercheront a obtenir de leur côté. (Conquête, diplomatie et archéologie ont pour le moment été annoncés, je sais pas si d'autres seront in game.)


C'est sympa ça, je voudrais bien savoir en quoi on a ruiné EU4. Si des styles de jeu plus paisibles sont funs et viables dans Stellaris tant mieux, mais dans EU4 il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose d'autre à faire que la guerre. Et prétendre que toute optimisation sera impossible à cause de la part d'aléatoire c'est vraiment naïf et me fait bien rire.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est pas vraiment surprenant, en général on s'identifie plus facilement à un autre être humain plutôt qu'à un champignon de Paris :D


Moi je vais essayer de moisir la galaxie. Sans faire une seule bataille. Qu'à la subversion (à défaut de propager des spores...).  :Bave:

----------


## Tenebris

Niveau accessibilité vous situez Stellaris à quel niveau d'après vos visionnages? J'entends par là le temps pour apprendre à s'en servir comparé à d'autres 4x comme distant world, polaris, eu 4 etc.

----------


## Nuka

A mon avis plus simple à prendre en main que Distant World. Même niveau qu'EU4.

----------


## Kompre

> C'est pas vraiment surprenant, en général on s'identifie plus facilement à un autre être humain plutôt qu'à un champignon de Paris :D


Ah si on avait un sondage reddit de la galaxie voisine, on en saurait un peu plus sur la vie extra-terrestre ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Groomy

> A mon avis plus simple à prendre en main que Distant World. Même niveau qu'EU4.


Largement plus simple qu'EU4 à mon avis.


> Et il y aura bel et bien des conditions de victoire que les ia's chercheront a obtenir de leur côté. (Conquête, diplomatie et archéologie ont pour le moment été annoncés, je sais pas si d'autres seront in game.)


Les IA ne s'occupent pas des conditions de victoires.

----------


## Molina

> A mon avis plus simple à prendre en main que Distant World. Même niveau qu'EU4.


Je pense plus simple qu'UE4. J'ai jamais été perdu lors des vidéos, alors que mes premiers pas sur EU4... Comment dire... Je suis toujours pas sûr de savoir jouer en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pataplouf

Perso j'ai toujours rien compris à Distant World, ou alors j'ai tout compris, mais j'ai trouvé le jeu trop pauvre en gameplay (je rêve de comprendre ce qui fait le charme de ce jeu, je le lance périodiquement dans l'espoir que le déclic se fasse...). D'ailleurs j'attends avec une impatiente teintée d'angoisse la sortie de Stellaris, j'ai peur que le jeu ne soit qu'un 4X générique, mais vu que Paradox font des jeux pas trop mauvais, j'y crois quand même un peu.

----------


## Darkath

> Niveau accessibilité vous situez Stellaris à quel niveau d'après vos visionnages? J'entends par là le temps pour apprendre à s'en servir comparé à d'autres 4x comme distant world, polaris, eu 4 etc.


Le problème de distant world et polaris c'est pas qu'il sont super complexes, c'est que leur interface est a chier. Polaris est même un 4X extrêmement simple a prendre en main.
Distant world est inutilement complexe a cause de détails qui sont infâmes à microgérer et donc qu'on laisse en automatique pendant toute la partie, et de son interface absolument atroce.
edit : comme dit Pata je cherche encore le gameplay. Faire la guerre est super chiant, designer les vaisseau est super chiant, la diplo façon civ5 est très limitée, etc.


Stellaris au contraire ne s'emmerde pas trop avec les détails et l'interface à l'air meilleure que celle d'EU4, qui a déjà une interface assez bien foutue.

----------


## Groomy

> edit : comme dit Pata je cherche encore le gameplay. Faire la guerre est super chiant, designer les vaisseau est super chiant, la diplo façon civ5 est très limitée, etc.


Moi j'aime bien le design des vaisseaux et des stations dans DW  ::ninja::  C'est assez riche (la gestion du carburant, énergie, armure, bouclier, armes,...). J'aime la partie civile avec les vaisseaux qui font du transport de marchandises comme des grands, le carnet de commande du nouveau chantier spatial qui se rempli tout seul, les nombreuses ressources standarts et de luxe, l'exploration et les petits events, la possibilité de créer des flottes, de les nommer comment on veut et d'y assigner des amiraux puis les envoyer protéger un secteur, gérer les pirates, espionner les voisins, correctement gérer la taxation de mes planètes et voir la population se développer,...
J'aime l'interface bordélique avec ses chiffres partout mais j'adore les jeux excels  ::lol::  J'adore le livre des Hearts of Iron avec toutes ses pages d'ailleurs. J'aime la carte plein de couleurs. J'apprécie qu'il y ait pas d'écran de combats séparés.

J'aime pas la lourdeur de l'interface et la micro-gestion qui devient vite bordélique. Cependant Distant Worlds ça se joue en full manuel ou ça se joue pas. Et trouver qu'il y a pas de gameplay la dedans... Je connais pas d'autres 4X avec plus de gameplay, 
J'aime justement parce qu'on la main sur plein de choses, qu'on peut personnaliser son empire et c'est assez immersif. OK c'est une usine à gaz, l'IA ne suit pas, faut pas aller chercher de l'équilibrage, en gros le jeu a plus les moyens de son ambition mais c'est comme lancer une carte immense avec 30 nations dans Civilization II, on y va pour se remplir le bide pas pour voir de belles choses.

----------


## TKN Jez

:Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

du coup c'est encore plus la hype (oui je passe sur le fofo que pour caler ce genre de commentaire hyper constructif, mais putain j'ai trop hâte!!!!)

----------


## hein

> Moi j'aime bien le design des vaisseaux et des stations dans DW  C'est assez riche (la gestion du carburant, énergie, armure, bouclier, armes,...). J'aime la partie civile avec les vaisseaux qui font du transport de marchandises comme des grands, le carnet de commande du nouveau chantier spatial qui se rempli tout seul, les nombreuses ressources standarts et de luxe, l'exploration et les petits events, la possibilité de créer des flottes, de les nommer comment on veut et d'y assigner des amiraux puis les envoyer protéger un secteur, gérer les pirates, espionner les voisins, correctement gérer la taxation de mes planètes et voir la population se développer,...
> J'aime l'interface bordélique avec ses chiffres partout mais j'adore les jeux excels  J'adore le livre des Hearts of Iron avec toutes ses pages d'ailleurs. J'aime la carte plein de couleurs. J'apprécie qu'il y ait pas d'écran de combats séparés.
> 
> J'aime pas la lourdeur de l'interface et la micro-gestion qui devient vite bordélique. Cependant Distant Worlds ça se joue en full manuel ou ça se joue pas. Et trouver qu'il y a pas de gameplay la dedans... Je connais pas d'autres 4X avec plus de gameplay, 
> J'aime justement parce qu'on la main sur plein de choses, qu'on peut personnaliser son empire et c'est assez immersif. OK c'est une usine à gaz, l'IA ne suit pas, faut pas aller chercher de l'équilibrage, en gros le jeu a plus les moyens de son ambition mais c'est comme lancer une carte immense avec 30 nations dans Civilization II, on y va pour se remplir le bide pas pour voir de belles choses.


En tout etat de cause ca permetra d'attendre DW2  ::P:

----------


## Jarec

> Largement plus simple qu'EU4 à mon avis.Les IA ne s'occupent pas des conditions de victoires.


Source ?

----------


## Groomy

Si je le dit c'est que c'est vrai  :Cigare:  mais pour te faire plaisir : reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...dition/d29d1iz 


> Nah, the AI gives no shits about winning. It might end up winning by accident due to its existing behaviour but it isn't coded to be aware of victory conditions because the game is better that way.





> The AI will generally band together in face of a crisis, at least once it gets going enough to threaten them. The AI has long-term goals, and some of them will lead it towards different victory goals, but it's always in a way that follows from its personality rather than "oh no I must win the game!!"

----------


## Jarec

> C'est sympa ça, je voudrais bien savoir en quoi on a ruiné EU4. Si des styles de jeu plus paisibles sont funs et viables dans Stellaris tant mieux, mais dans EU4 il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose d'autre à faire que la guerre. Et prétendre que toute optimisation sera impossible à cause de la part d'aléatoire c'est vraiment naïf et me fait bien rire.


Vous avez ruinez EUIV, parce que les dev ont le cul coincés entre deux chaises, entre permettre les wc et rétropédaler par la suite pour apporter plus de réalisme au jeu.
Et bon courage pour optimiser un truc random, après oui, il y aura toujours les fanatiques de l'opti, qui chercheront a ce que leur vaisseau ait le 1% en plus qui change tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je le dit c'est que c'est vrai  mais pour te faire plaisir : reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...dition/d29d1iz


Beurk, choqué déçu  ::(:

----------


## Groomy

> Beurk, choqué déçu


Bof, je trouve ça logique.

----------


## Darkath

> Vous avez ruinez EUIV, parce que les dev ont le cul coincés entre deux chaises, entre permettre les wc et rétropédaler par la suite pour apporter plus de réalisme au jeu.


J'espère vraiment qu'ils changeront cette philosophie pour EU5.

L'absence de conditions de victoire, qui est intéressante dans un jeu qui crée des histoires comme CK2, n'est pas adaptée a un jeu comme EU qui ne créée quasiment aucune histoire intéressante.
Du coup les joueurs, ctad une 100aine de mec actif sur le forum paradox, ont l'impression que le seul moyen de gagner EU c'est de faire une WC.

----------


## Kruos

> Le problème de distant world et polaris c'est pas qu'il sont super complexes, c'est que leur interface est a chier. Polaris est même un 4X extrêmement simple a prendre en main.
> Distant world est inutilement complexe a cause de détails qui sont infâmes à microgérer et donc qu'on laisse en automatique pendant toute la partie, et de son interface absolument atroce.
> edit : comme dit Pata je cherche encore le gameplay. Faire la guerre est super chiant, designer les vaisseau est super chiant, la diplo façon civ5 est très limitée, etc.


Absolument.

Après je dirais que malgré cela, ça reste le seul 4x spatial à proposer une échelle aussi gigantesque (1600 étoiles!) ce qui donne une dimension dingue à l'explo et sa trame scénaristique (Shakturi toussa toussa). Du coup au final c'est le meilleur 4x spatial sorti ces dernières années selon moi.

Mais bon je ne le relance plus depuis un bout de temps car la police est trop petite et c'est devenu vraiment pénible d'y jouer sur mon écran de salon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je le dit c'est que c'est vrai  mais pour te faire plaisir : reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...dition/d29d1iz


Thanks pour le lien.

Heureusement que les gars de Paradox sont là pour montrer le chemin.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Beurk, choqué déçu


Mais non faut pas! Une IA-diplo qui cherche à gagner, ça peut peut-être donner le change dans un contexte multi-joueur (et encore y a pas trop d'intérêt à jouer avec des IAs en multi je pense), mais dans une partie solo ça te pète l'immersion et au final ça nuit à l'expérience de jeu. 

L'échec de l'IA diplo de Civ5 est particulièrement éloquent à ce sujet (y a celle de ES aussi dans une moindre mesure). Dès lors qu'une IA diplo tiens compte de la puissance relative du joueur, ou de sa proximité avec 'la victoire' en fait, ça fout la merde pour l'immersion. C'est clairement la fausse bonne idée de ces dernières années selon moi (à ma connaissance c'est Civ5 qui a introduit ce concept en premier je crois).

Enfin bref, content de voir que les mecs de Paradox tiennent bien la barre.  ::):

----------


## Nuka

> J'espère vraiment qu'ils changeront cette philosophie pour EU5.
> 
> L'absence de conditions de victoire, qui est intéressante dans un jeu qui crée des histoires comme CK2, n'est pas adaptée a un jeu comme EU qui ne créée quasiment aucune histoire intéressante.
> Du coup les joueurs, ctad une 100aine de mec actif sur le forum paradox, ont l'impression que le seul moyen de gagner EU c'est de faire une WC.


Ils n'ont pas rajouté des sortes de cartes de victoire dans EU4 en multi ? Genre une province random qu'il faut parvenir à garder ? Après on ne va jamais loin dans ma partie online maison (on est les pro du retour à zero à chaque fois), donc jamais vu ces cartes apparaître.

----------


## Jarec

> Bof, je trouve ça logique.


En multi ca gène pas, par contre en solo, t'as donc aucune concurrence et aucune challenge quoi.

----------


## Groomy

> En multi ca gène pas, par contre en solo, t'as donc aucune concurrence et aucune challenge quoi.


Bah non pas du tout. 

Déjà parce que comme il le dit l'IA peut avoir des ambitions qui collent à une condition de victoire. Ensuite parce que Stellaris c'est pas du Civilization où c'est que du calcul, on est dans l'esprit Crusader Kings ou EU où tu fais un peu ta propre histoire avec les autres à coté (IA ou humains).

Dans Europa Universalis il y a pas de conditions de victoire c'est pas pour ça qu'il y a aucune concurrence ou aucun challenge, enfin si, il y a les points et un classement mais comme dans Stellaris l'IA s'en fout je pense.

----------


## Jarec

> Bah non pas du tout. 
> 
> Déjà parce que comme il le dit l'IA peut avoir des ambitions qui collent à une condition de victoire. Ensuite parce que Stellaris c'est pas du Civilization où c'est que du calcul, on est dans l'esprit Crusader Kings ou EU où tu fais un peu ta propre histoire avec les autres à coté (IA ou humains).
> 
> Dans Europa Universalis il y a pas de conditions de victoire c'est pas pour ça qu'il y a aucune concurrence ou aucun challenge, enfin si, il y a les points et un classement mais comme dans Stellaris l'IA s'en fout je pense.


J'avoue très gros challenge dernièrement sur EUIV, avec les ia qui font n'importe quoi sans aucun but  :^_^: 
Et a partir du moment ou l'humain a des conditions de victoire, faire que l'IA s'en fout, c'est assez risible quand même.

----------


## Groomy

Si EU4 te vas pas, prends CK2 ou Hearts of Iron (où l'IA n'est pas parfaite non plus mais c'est pas la question). Enfin les jeux Paradox tu fais un peu ce que tu veux, on s'en fout des conditions de victoires, d'ailleurs Paradox en a pratiquement jamais parlé, et quand c'est le cas c'est que pour 3 classiques. 
Par contre ils arrêtent pas de parler des personnalités des IA, ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens qu'une race pacifique aille conquérir d'un coup tout le monde parce qu'il faut gagner. S'ils avaient multiplié les conditions de victoire avec des trucs religieux, culturels,... de quoi correspondre à toutes les IA ouais ça aurait plus de sens.

----------


## Jarec

> Si EU4 te vas pas, prends CK2 ou Hearts of Iron (où l'IA n'est pas parfaite non plus mais c'est pas la question). Enfin les jeux Paradox tu fais un peu ce que tu veux, on s'en fout des conditions de victoires, d'ailleurs Paradox en a pratiquement jamais parlé, et quand c'est le cas c'est que pour 3 classiques. 
> Par contre ils arrêtent pas de parler des personnalités des IA, ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens qu'une race pacifique aille conquérir d'un coup tout le monde parce qu'il faut gagner. S'ils avaient multiplié les conditions de victoire avec des trucs religieux, culturels,... de quoi correspondre à toutes les IA ouais ça aurait plus de sens.


3 classiques ? Victoire "archéologique" j'appelle ça classique, et on connait pas toutes les conditions de victoire. A partir du moment ou il y a des conditions de victoire, faire que les IA ne les cherchent pas, c'est débile a mon sens. 
Dans ce cas fallait pas mettre de conditions de victoire et assumer le côté bac a sable.

----------


## Charmide

> Tu compares deux semaines et trois mois ?  Vraiment ?


Oui vraiment, c'était clairement une remarque tout à fait sérieuse

----------


## Darkath

Bisounours est dépourvu de sens de l'humour, comme tous les royalistes  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Bisounours est dépourvu de sens de l'humour, comme tous les royalistes


Est ce que de l'humour pas drôle est de l'humour ? Vous avez 4 heures

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ils n'ont pas rajouté des sortes de cartes de victoire dans EU4 en multi ? Genre une province random qu'il faut parvenir à garder ? Après on ne va jamais loin dans ma partie online maison (on est les pro du retour à zero à chaque fois), donc jamais vu ces cartes apparaître.


Oui mais ça n'apporte que des points et l'IA s'en contrefout. Ces cartes de victoire étaient censés émuler leur ladder en ligne mais comme il est pété ça ne sert plus à grand chose.

----------


## Anonyme899

> A partir du moment ou il y a des conditions de victoire, faire que les IA ne les cherchent pas, c'est débile a mon sens.


Pour faire perdre les joueurs, les IA n'ont pas besoin de gagner, elles ont juste besoin de casser les ponpons suffisamment longtemps pour faire perdre.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Pour faire perdre les joueurs, les IA n'ont pas besoin de gagner, elles ont juste besoin de *tricher* pour faire *ragequitter*.


Fixed.

----------


## Nuka

Je suis en train de me faire tout Battlestar Gallactica. A votre avis, avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'event révolte des robots

, vous pensez que le jeu pourrait permettre de recréer une situation de conflit Colonies/Cylons ? Ou faudrait un mod pour ça ?

----------


## Madvince

Il y aura sans doute plein de mods "total conversion" style Starwars , Startrek , Dune.. & co comme il y en a eu sur plusieurs X4 moddables.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Fixed.


Pas faux.  ::P:

----------


## Zavora

Un mod Dune avec les musiques de Dune II  :Bave:  (les originales, pas les abominables remixées).

----------


## macfennec

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Voici le Blorg twitch de jeudi ==> https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive/v/63299728

----------


## Miuw

> Vous avez ruinez EUIV, parce que les dev ont le cul coincés entre deux chaises, entre permettre les wc et rétropédaler par la suite pour apporter plus de réalisme au jeu.


Mon cul. Tu racontes n'importe quoi en plus d'être franchement insultant. Tu prends à parti tout les joueurs d'un niveau plus avancé de façon totalement injustifiée en leur mettant tout les problèmes sur le dos, alors qu'ils sont les premiers à s'inquiéter de l'état actuel du jeu.

----------


## LePoulpe

Kruos le souci de la police d'écriture sur DW n'est plus depuis pas mal de temps déjà. ^^

Mais c'est vrai que c'était vraiment un gros problème sur le jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Les youtubeurs et journaleux ont reçu leurs clef preview hier apparement, mais y'a encore un embargo pour le moment.

----------


## Jarec

> Mon cul. Tu racontes n'importe quoi en plus d'être franchement insultant. Tu prends à parti tout les joueurs d'un niveau plus avancé de façon totalement injustifiée en leur mettant tout les problèmes sur le dos, alors qu'ils sont les premiers à s'inquiéter de l'état actuel du jeu.


Ou est ce que je suis insultant ? Je dis juste que votre vision du jeu force les dév au rétropédalage dans pleins de domaines. Si vous avez envie de jouez a Risk, y a pleins de style de jeu comme ça.
Je suis pas le seul a le penser, et de toute manière, ce n'est pas le bon topic pour en parler, et vu ta façon de me répondre, j'ai pas envie d'en discuter avec toi.

----------


## Darkath

"leur" vision du jeu, c'est aussi celle de johan hein. Johan est très content d'avoir un EU4 Risk, mais c'était un peu moins le délire de Wiz.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Ou est ce que je suis insultant ? Je dis juste que votre vision du jeu force les dév au rétropédalage dans pleins de domaines. Si vous avez envie de jouez a Risk, y a pleins de style de jeu comme ça.
> Je suis pas le seul a le penser, et de toute manière, ce n'est pas le bon topic pour en parler, et vu t'a façon de me répondre, j'ai pas envie d'en discuter avec toi.


Nan, nan ! Allez-y, continuez, on a rien d'autre a discuter avant le 9 Mai de toute façon.
 :Popcorn:

----------


## Jarec

> "leur" vision du jeu, c'est aussi celle de johan hein. Johan est très content d'avoir un EU4 Risk, mais c'était un peu moins le délire de Wiz.


Johan est un bon marketeux, mais un mauvais gamedesigner. 
Et comme tous les marketeux, il veut plaire a tout le monde. Ce qui donne un jeu étiré dans tous les sens, qui change de direction de gameplay tous les patchs.

----------


## Darkath

Johan est absolument pas un marketeux, stop raconter nimp'

----------


## Nelfe

> Johan est absolument pas un marketeux, stop raconter nimp'


Vu la gueule qu'il tire dans les live de PDX, au contraire c'est même un très mauvais marketeux  ::P:

----------


## The Number 9

> Johan est un bon marketeux, mais un mauvais gamedesigner. 
> Et comme tous les marketeux, il veut plaire a tout le monde. Ce qui donne un jeu étiré dans tous les sens, qui change de direction de gameplay tous les patchs.


 :^_^:

----------


## Sals

Et sinon Pirlouit il est aussi game designer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Johan est absolument pas un marketeux, stop raconter nimp'


Bah dans sa vision des choses si je suis désolé hein. Il veut plaire a tout le monde.
Enfin bref, débat clos  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

5000 étoiles

----------


## Zavora

Ah oui comme même.

----------


## Molina

Ils ont augmenté la taille de la galaxie ou c'est juste la perspective qui fait "grand" ?

----------


## lstaff

> 5000 étoiles
> 
> http://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.com...alaxy_test.jpg
> 
> http://ci.memecdn.com/742/8778742.jpg


J'ai compté y'en a pas 5000

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ils ont augmenté la taille de la galaxie ou c'est juste la perspective qui fait "grand" ?


Nop ce sera pour un scénario https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ng-art.924762/

----------


## Anonyme899

> 5000 étoiles
> 
> http://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.com...alaxy_test.jpg
> 
> http://ci.memecdn.com/742/8778742.jpg


Blobber s'annonce assez micro.

----------


## TKN Jez

> Blobber s'annonce assez micro.


Ca va être dur de caler des T80U et des Tunguska là....  ::ninja:: 

Ptin 5000 étoiles mon dieu..... :kikitoudur:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ptin 5000 étoiles mon dieu..... :kikitoudur:


Ton PC va fondre surtout  ::XD::

----------


## TKN Jez

T'inquiètes j'ai une bayte de course moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> 5000 étoiles

----------


## Darkath

> Nop ce sera pour un scénario https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ng-art.924762/


réservé aux mods tu veux dire

----------


## Serpi

Bon, il nous faut un avatar lapin!  :B):

----------


## Aramchek

1 Semaine !  :Vibre:

----------


## hein

> 5000 étoiles


La Hype etait pas assez grande ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> réservé aux mods tu veux dire


Peut être sur la dernière phrase j'ai compris qu'il travaillait sur l'optimisation pour 5000 étoiles pour un scénario spécifique

----------


## Truebadour

5000 étoiles, c'est tout à fait chouette ça !
Par contre en terme de gameplay, gérer tout ce monde-là, même avec des secteurs automatisés, ça risque d'être un beau bordel  ::(:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Peut être sur la dernière phrase j'ai compris qu'il travaillait sur l'optimisation pour 5000 étoiles pour un scénario spécifique


 En gros ils disent qu'il est possible de modder des scénarios avec un nombre d'étoiles bien plus grand que le maximum vanilla, et que sur leur test avec une galaxie custom de 5000 étoiles les performances étaient correctes même si il peuvent encore faire des progrès d'optimisation. Du moins c'est ce que j'ai compris  ::):

----------


## Nelfe

> En gros ils disent qu'il est possible de modder des scénarios avec un nombre d'étoiles bien plus grand que le maximum vanilla, et que sur leur test avec une galaxie custom de 5000 étoiles les performances étaient correctes même si il peuvent encore faire des progrès d'optimisation. Du moins c'est ce que j'ai compris


Oui c'est ça.

----------


## TKN Jez

> 1 Semaine !


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## IriK

> 1 Semaine !


 :Vibre:  :Vibre: Moins d'une semaine tu veut dire  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Enyss

It's the final coundown !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Houla, le rouge à lèvre de Joey Tempest  ::O: 

Pour attendre, je préfère écouter Sirius

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> J'ai compté y'en a pas 5000


On est bien d'accord.

----------


## evolvia

ca y est j'ai craqué je viens de lacher ma preco  ::): 

Le dernier dev log a eu raison de ma resistance mentale  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

>

----------


## canope

Un stream en multi ne devrait pas tarder à arriver ::): 
https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive

C'est partit!

----------


## Anonyme1202

Et hop ! Galaxy édition.  ::wub:: 

Mon patron a accepté ma semaine de congés à partir du... 9 mai ! Youhou !
Ma copine est en semaine d'examen universitaire ! Youhou !

J'aurai tellement de temps que je vais pas jouer comme d’habitude.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Un stream en multi ne devrait pas tarder à arriver
> https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive
> 
> C'est partit!


Merci pour l'info !

----------


## LaVaBo

Comment fonctionne l'esclavage ? Apparemment on peut mettre ou pas des esclaves sur l'extraction de ressources, et certains traits donnent des bonus/malus s'il y a des esclaves. Mais c'est géré comment ? De la pop spécifique à affecter sur les tiles de planètes ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont invité chez Paradox la plupart des streameur de leur jeux. On a eu deux interview durant le jeu, peut être que Jay's y est aussi

----------


## TKN Jez

> http://i.giphy.com/b1o4elYH8Tqjm.gif


Mais grave!!!!

Je vais jamais avoir le temps pour jouer à tout  :Emo:

----------


## IriK

> J'ai l'impression qu'ils ont invité chez Paradox la plupart des streameur de leur jeux. On a eu deux interview durant le jeu, peut être que Jay's y est aussi


En tout cas, dans son carnet de bord, il avait expliquer qu'il avait déjà depuis ce week end le jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Comment fonctionne l'esclavage ?


Avec un fouet.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Avec un fouet.


 :;):

----------


## evolvia

j'ai regarder le stream et j'ai strictement rien compris a tout ce bordel.
il va me falloir 2 mois au moins pour piger toutes les mécaniques ca a l'air vraiment toufu le bousin.

----------


## Siklaris

Y'a du Blorg en live la sur le Twitch la !  :;): 

Ayant vu les vidéos sur le tard, j'ai pas rattrapé tous les épisodes, du coup ça fait bizarre de voir la carte entièrement remplie d'Empires !  ::w00t::   J'ai tellement hâte !  :Vibre: 

EDIT : Ah ben non c'est du live en multijoueur dont parlait Canope, _mea culpa_.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Au final sur cette journée de multi j'ai du voir un crash, et ils ont pu faire revenir la personne dans la partie sans rehost. Après je n'étais pas tout le temps le nez dessus je faisais autre chose à coté.

----------


## Jarec

> Au final sur cette journée de multi j'ai du voir un crash, et ils ont pu faire revenir la personne dans la partie sans rehost. Après je n'étais pas tout le temps le nez dessus je faisais autre chose à coté.


Ca ne veut absolument rien dire. Les multis de paradox sur EUIV ont aucun soucis, forcément en lan ça aide a la stabilité. (Sans compter qu'ils ont tous des pc de courses, etc)

----------


## GrandfatherBones

OK à cause de vous je l'ai acheté. Si il est pas bien, je dirai à ma femme que c'est de votre faute et je porterai plainte.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ca ne veut absolument rien dire. Les multis de paradox sur EUIV ont aucun soucis, forcément en lan ça aide a la stabilité. (Sans compter qu'ils ont tous des pc de courses, etc)


Je me doute, je passe seulement l'info

----------


## Jarec

Mais j'avoue rêver au fond de mon petit être d'une gpo en lan un jour  ::wub::

----------


## kephri

J'ai aussi hâte que ce jeu sorte, j'espère que ce sera tout de même un gameplay / expérience bien différente de EU4  :Bave:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Mais j'avoue rêver au fond de mon petit être d'une gpo en lan un jour


Faut pas jouer avec la Montagne alors (surtout s'il est violent  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## sabrovitch

> Ca ne veut absolument rien dire. Les multis de paradox sur EUIV ont aucun soucis, forcément en lan ça aide a la stabilité. (Sans compter qu'ils ont tous des pc de courses, etc)


Parce que tu comptais pas faire la GPO en lan chez Popoff ?  ::huh::

----------


## Jarec

> Parce que tu comptais pas faire la GPO en lan chez Popoff ?


Désolé je me déplace pas chez les bouseux :s

----------


## Zavora

> Mais j'avoue rêver au fond de mon petit être d'une gpo en lan un jour


Ca ferait une bonne téléréalité, ça.

----------


## Jarec

> Ca ferait une bonne téléréalité, ça.


Du sang, des larmes, des dramas, du sex.. ha oui non pas ça.
Quoi que pour certains  ::ninja::

----------


## Longwelwind

> Du sang, des larmes, des dramas, du sex.. ha oui non pas ça.
> Quoi que pour certains


Anything in the world is about sex, except sex. Sex is about power.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Du sang, des larmes, des dramas, du sex.. ha oui non pas ça.
> Quoi que pour certains


Surtout beaucoup de sueur et de mauvaise odeur de geek

----------


## Anonyme1202

Maintenant que la geekitude est grand public y en a aussi qui ont appris a pendre des douche.  ::P:

----------


## Jarec

> Surtout beaucoup de sueur et de mauvaise odeur de geek


Heu tu transpires toi quand tu joues aux jeux vidéos ?

----------


## Esprit

De rage peut-être.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Heu tu transpires toi quand tu joues aux jeux vidéos ?


Genre tu n'as jamais fait de lan, dans une si petite pièce que si tu regardes pas où tu marches, tu te prends un câble dans le pied... ça chauffe vite une salle rempli d'ordinateur

----------


## Molina

J'viens d'apprendre qu'il sort le 9 mai... Genre... Après le week end de 4 jours. Putain les cons... Je les hais !

----------


## Seloune

> Genre tu n'as jamais fait de lan, dans une si petite pièce que si tu regardes pas où tu marches, tu te prends un câble dans le pied... ça chauffe vite une salle rempli d'ordinateur


Ce bon vieux temps dans les salles de réseaux  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme112

Stream officiel :

https://www.twitch.tv/paradoxinteractive

----------


## LeLiquid

> Heu tu transpires toi quand tu joues aux jeux vidéos ?


Si tu joues à EU4 y'a peu de chance, mais si tu joues à Starcraft ou bien à Street fighter c'est autre chose.

----------


## lstaff

Nova Edition dans ma poche !
N’empêche c'est trop bien de dire "Lundi Stellaris sort" On pouvais pas faire ça avant =D

----------


## AKDrum

Bon voilà, le jeu a été annoncé il y a presque un an, je le regardais jusqu'à maintenant avec dédain en me disant "non, je ne l'achèterai pas, je n'aurai pas le temps d'y jouer, j'ai à peu près 264 jeux dans ma bibliothèque que je n'ai pas terminés (certains même pas commencés  ::ninja::  ), et de toute façon il y a distant worlds qui est déjà très bien..."

Sauf que tout le monde ne parle que de lui et avec les vidéos la hype est en train de me gagner, je suis à deux doigts de craquer, mais j'ai une famille à nourrir et non, ça ne serait vraiment pas raisonnable !  ::cry::

----------


## Grouiiik

Ça mange pas beaucoup les enfants, dis leur de prendre du rab à la cantine  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Sauf que tout le monde ne parle que de lui et avec les vidéos la hype est en train de me gagner, je suis à deux doigts de craquer, mais j'ai une famille à nourrir et non, ça ne serait vraiment pas raisonnable !

----------


## Esprit

> Ça mange pas beaucoup les enfants, dis leur de prendre du rab à la cantine


Tout est dit, ils vont pas râler pour un kinder de moins à leur p'tit goûter.  :Cigare: 
Puis bon dans Stellaris tu peux purger ton voisin. Et ça, c'est cool.

----------


## canope

Je ne vois pas l’intérêt de prendre les éditions nova+ de stellaris. C'est juste cosmetique les bonus au final, aucune race en plus ou autre. Je me trompe?

----------


## Grouiiik

Si ça fait comme CK, tu vas te sentir obligé d'acheter tous les DLC de têtes de perso/skins d'unité/musiques  ::trollface::

----------


## Whiskey

> Je ne vois pas l’intérêt de prendre les éditions nova+ de stellaris. C'est juste cosmetique les bonus au final, aucune race en plus ou autre. Je me trompe?


Peut etre pour le soundtrack ? Certain jeu propose un bande sonore tout a fait agréable  ::P:  Après paradox est pas gourmand niveau prix, surtout quand on vois que la politique tarifaire des jeux s'étend vers le 70 € (coucou quantum break).

PS: Heureusement que certain site de clé légaux existent  ::P:

----------


## Madvince

Edition nova : 
- Creatures of the Void (*Cosmetic* DLC) : comme son nom l'indique
- Ringtones and Message Alert Sounds :  au secours ...
- Blorg Forum Avatar :  Mouais , mais encore ?
- Send Your Name into (almost) Space  :  ridicule , non ?

Non je ne vois pas l'intérêt non plus.

----------


## canope

> Edition nova : 
> - Creatures of the Void (*Cosmetic* DLC) : comme son nom l'indique
> - Ringtones and Message Alert Sounds :  au secours ...
> - Blorg Forum Avatar :  Mouais , mais encore ?
> - Send Your Name into (almost) Space  :  ridicule , non ?
> 
> Non je ne vois pas l'intérêt non plus.


J'avais bien compris.
J'étais motivé à les soutenir un peu et prendre une version ++ (chose que je ne fais jms). Mais là je trouve que c'est vraiment useless.
Vivement lundi  ::):

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est du fan service si tu trouves que 40 euros c'est pas assez cher payé, mais il n'y a pas le moindre intérêt sinon en effet.

----------


## Whiskey

> Edition nova : 
> - Creatures of the Void (*Cosmetic* DLC) : comme son nom l'indique
> - Ringtones and Message Alert Sounds :  au secours ...
> - Blorg Forum Avatar :  Mouais , mais encore ?
> - Send Your Name into (almost) Space  :  ridicule , non ?
> 
> Non je ne vois pas l'intérêt non plus.


Hormis le skin cosmétique, c'est juste les bonus de preco que toutes les versions a. Le nova rajoute le soundtrack en plus (ainsi que le skin) et le galaxy les ebooks. Après oui, ca peut être discutable sur l'interet des bonus, mais bon...

----------


## madgic

> Edition nova : 
> - Creatures of the Void (Cosmetic DLC) : comme son nom l'indique
> - Ringtones and Message Alert Sounds : au secours ...
> - Blorg Forum Avatar : Mouais , mais encore ?
> - Send Your Name into (almost) Space : ridicule , non ?
> 
> Non je ne vois pas l'intérêt non plus.)


Ca c'est les bonus pour toutes préco, la version Nova rajoute :

-Bande son originale avec 140 minutes de musique
-Race extraterrestre exclusive (DLC cosmétiques)
-Icon Nova pour forum

----------


## Madvince

> J'avais bien compris.
> J'étais motivé à les soutenir un peu et prendre une version ++ (chose que je ne fais jms). Mais là je trouve que c'est vraiment useless.
> Vivement lundi


Ce n'était pas pour te prouver quelquechose . Moi aussi je trouve cette édition inutile, mais bon 40 € pour la version normale , je trouve que c'est déjà un bel effort de l'éditeur (quand on voit le prix d'autres jeux de stratégie...).

----------


## Anonyme899

D'un aut' coté, ils vont faire 4 extensions à 15 euros et 28 dlc musicosmetiques à 2€.
A la fin le jeu t'aura couté 156 euros.

----------


## Phibrizo

J'ai une question pour ceux qui ont préco,

J'ai participé au concours sur mundusbellicus et j'attend donc le résultat du concours. Non pas forcément que je m'attende forcément à gagner, hein, mais dans l'hypothèse où j'aurais gagné quelque chose je me sentirais ballot d'avoir des clé en double.  ::P: 

D'où ma question: si on possède l'édition de base, est-il possible d'upgrader ensuite vers l'édition Nova ou Galaxy ?

----------


## Zavora

> Heu tu transpires toi quand tu joues aux jeux vidéos ?


Mec, le jeu vidéo, c'est du _sport_, maintenant.

_- J'vais à la salle, a+ !
- De muscu ?
- Non, de jeux vidéo._

----------


## AKDrum

> Ça mange pas beaucoup les enfants, dis leur de prendre du rab à la cantine


Je pourrais...mais elle n'y va pas encore  ::|:

----------


## Nuka

> D'un aut' coté, ils vont faire 4 extensions à 15 euros et 28 dlc musicosmetiques à 2€.
> A la fin le jeu t'aura couté 156 euros.


Mais non, avec les DLC faut attendre les packs et les soldes. Autant 40 euros ne me gêne pas, autant je trouve les DLC paradox trop chers (genre Cossaks à 20 euros pour quelques changements de gameplay).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pourrais...mais elle n'y va pas encore


Tu l'envoies en pension à Salem jusqu'à ses 18 ans sinon  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, a priori un DLC sera en mode "étoile noire". Dans le stream n°17, Martin balance que l'on ne peut pas détruire encore des planètes (you can't destroy planets yet). :D
Encore plus efficace qu'une purge !

----------


## Enyss

Personnellement, je prendrais l'édition de base, et je garde les sous pour les (nombreux) DLC  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nuka

> Personnellement, je prendrais l'édition de base, et je garde les sous pour les (nombreux) DLC


Je rêve d'un DLC Xenomorph <3

----------


## LaVaBo

Sinon, personne qui sait comment est géré l'esclavage ? C'est juste "on a des esclaves" ou "personne n'est esclave", ou c'est une partie de la pop ?

Par exemple pour le trait "decadent"



> This species requires slaves or servants to feel content.
> 
> Effects :
> 
> -10% Resource output without slaves


Est-ce que si l'esclavage est autorisé le bonus est toujours là (et vice versa, faisant que ce trait n'est pas négatif pour une civilisation esclavagiste et l'est toujours dans le cas contraire), ou est-ce qu'on peut affecter soit des esclaves soit des hommes libres sur une extraction de ressources ?

----------


## Jaycie

> Sinon, personne qui sait comment est géré l'esclavage ? C'est juste "on a des esclaves" ou "personne n'est esclave", ou c'est une partie de la pop ?
> 
> Par exemple pour le trait "decadent"
> 
> 
> Est-ce que si l'esclavage est autorisé le bonus est toujours là (et vice versa, faisant que ce trait n'est pas négatif pour une civilisation esclavagiste et l'est toujours dans le cas contraire), ou est-ce qu'on peut affecter soit des esclaves soit des hommes libres sur une extraction de ressources ?


Je pense pas qu'on puisse affecter spécifiquement hommes libres ou esclave sur une "activité". Tu as des esclaves ça fait ton bonus.

Les esclaves doivent donner un "bonus" en terme de production mais un malus derrière peut-être sur la stabilité ou autres trucs approchants.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Sinon, personne qui sait comment est géré l'esclavage ? C'est juste "on a des esclaves" ou "personne n'est esclave", ou c'est une partie de la pop ?
> 
> Par exemple pour le trait "decadent"
> 
> 
> Est-ce que si l'esclavage est autorisé le bonus est toujours là (et vice versa, faisant que ce trait n'est pas négatif pour une civilisation esclavagiste et l'est toujours dans le cas contraire), ou est-ce qu'on peut affecter soit des esclaves soit des hommes libres sur une extraction de ressources ?


Il me semble bien que les esclaves sont des populations comme les autres qu'on attribue sur des cases.

----------


## meg

Préco  :Cigare: 

...
Week-end de 4 jours sans pouvoir y jouer  :tired: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Je pense pas qu'on puisse affecter spécifiquement hommes libres ou esclave sur une "activité". Tu as des esclaves ça fait ton bonus.
> 
> Les esclaves doivent donner un "bonus" en terme de production mais un malus derrière peut-être sur la stabilité ou autres trucs approchants.


Bonus de production, malus de recherche. 
Probablement un gros "bonus" en terme de stabilité sur le court-terme, mais une énorme épée de Damoclès sur le long-terme.

----------


## lstaff

J’espère pouvoir recréer un essaim à la zerg  ::'(:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Mes dernières lectures :

----------


## Truebadour

Rolala ces couvertures  :Bave: 

Surtout celle de Dune  ::wub:: 

J'ai pas lu le troisième, je l'ajoute à ma liste des "à lire" (déjà longue comme le bras), cimer  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Bon ça sort quand cette merde ?

je viens de regarder et je suis content : il n'y a absolument aucun bonus de préco qui vaille le coup  :haha: 

je suis serain, j'attends les review et les feedbacks

----------


## Aramchek

> Bon ça sort quand cette merde ?


T'es constipé ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LePoulpe

Mundus Bellicus stream du Stellaris à partir de 14H aujourd'hui et ça se passe ici : 

https://www.twitch.tv/mundusbellicus

Préparez les pop-corns !  ::wub:: 

Et la vidéo de Jay Gaming :

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Je crois que l'embargo sur les reviews et autre de Stellaris est terminé, donc on va très vite avoir de gros retours.

----------


## LePoulpe

Oui ça finissait à 6h00 ce matin.

Mais aucune critique avant le 9 mai - 16h

----------


## WairiaM

Pas que je découvre le jeu (il était d'ailleurs dans ma liste de souhait dès son arrivée sur Steam ^^), mais j'aurais voulu savoir si ca se détache complètement d'Europa ou bien ils ont bifurqué vers autre chose ? Et d'ailleurs les Canards ont déjà des GPO de prévu ? J'en ai jamais fait sur EUIV et ca me tenterait bien.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

La trad fr est au poil on dirait, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Darkath

> La trad fr est au poil on dirait, ça fait plaisir.


Oui pour HOI4 aussi, j'ai voulu corriger les  fautes j'en ai pas trouvé  ::(:

----------


## Jarec

> Pas que je découvre le jeu (il était d'ailleurs dans ma liste de souhait dès son arrivée sur Steam ^^), mais j'aurais voulu savoir si ca se détache complètement d'Europa ou bien ils ont bifurqué vers autre chose ? Et d'ailleurs les Canards ont déjà des GPO de prévu ? J'en ai jamais fait sur EUIV et ca me tenterait bien.


J'ai vu que tu avais trouver l'endroit pour la gpo !
Sinon c'est par ici, il reste plus que quelques places !
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...tendra-troller

----------


## WairiaM

> J'ai vu que tu avais trouver l'endroit pour la gpo !
> Sinon c'est par ici, il reste plus que quelques places !
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...tendra-troller


Yep, désolé du dérangement ^^ Toujours chercher avant de demander...

----------


## LePoulpe

Un peu d'avance pour le direct : 

https://www.twitch.tv/mundusbellicus

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Un peu d'avance pour le direct : 
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/mundusbellicus


Beurk Diderlord... Je passe...

----------


## LePoulpe

> Beurk Diderlord... Je passe...


C'était vraiment utile ?  :Halmet:

----------


## Seloune

Ouai et Stream a plusieurs comme ça ça le fait pas, pas agréable à écouter.

Par contre il y'a Jay's Gaming qui à lancé une découverte et qui fait un stream ce soir, j'adore ses vidéos sur EU4. Je fais passer au cas ou  ::P:

----------


## Groomy

> mais j'aurais voulu savoir si ca se détache complètement d'Europa ou bien ils ont bifurqué vers autre chose ?


C'est du Europa light adapté au 4X spatial.

----------


## Jarec

> C'est du Europa light adapté au 4X spatial.


Je trouve le jeu carrément plus poussé qu'EUIV.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'était vraiment utile ?


Quand on fait de la pub, faut savoir accepter les critiques  ::P:

----------


## LePoulpe

Gremlins Inc ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Groomy

> Je trouve le jeu carrément plus poussé qu'EUIV.


Euh oui mais non. EUIV avec tous les DLC c'est très riche, s'il y a la moitié dans Stellaris lundi je serais content.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Euh oui mais non. EUIV avec tous les DLC c'est très riche, s'il y a la moitié dans Stellaris lundi je serais content.


Rien qu'en terme de gameplay, je trouve déjà Stellaris bien plus intéressant que EU4 rien qu'avec un arbre de recherche aléatoire.

----------


## Jarec

> Euh oui mais non. EUIV avec tous les DLC c'est très riche, s'il y a la moitié dans Stellaris lundi je serais content.


Je suis pas du tout d'accord. Le système de pop, de minorités, de construction, d'exploration, de ce que j'ai vu ça a l'air plus riche qu'EUIV.

----------


## Groomy

> Rien qu'en terme de gameplay, je trouve déjà Stellaris bien plus intéressant que EU4 rien qu'avec un arbre de recherche aléatoire.


Je parle en terme de complexité, le système de recherche de Stellaris est intéressant mais simple (s'pas un défaut).

----------


## Jarec

> Je parle en terme de complexité, le système de recherche de Stellaris est intéressant mais simple (s'pas un défaut).


Et c'est quoi la complexité d'EUIV en fait ? 
Parce que bon, cliquer sur des boutons pour corer, des décisions, convertir, ou envoyer des expeditions, j'appelle pas ça complexe.

----------


## Groomy

Ok. Même War in the Pacific je fais qu'appuyer sur des boutons. Désolé j'aurais pas du te répondre t'as une dent contre EU4.

----------


## Zavora

Honor Harrington  :Cigare:

----------


## lstaff

> Ok. Même War in the Pacific je fais qu'appuyer sur des boutons. Désolé j'aurais pas du te répondre t'as une dent contre EU4.


On dirais bien  :;):

----------


## sabrovitch

> C'était vraiment utile ?


Il a raison  ::trollface::

----------


## Truebadour

Apparemment on peut utiliser les touches WASD pour bouger la caméra, j'espère qu'ils ont pensé à ceux qui n'ont pas un clavier QWERTY cette fois  ::P: 

Sur leurs jeux précédents, switcher d'un filtre de map à l'autre demandait un certain temps d'adaptation (c'est pas gênant en soi, plus une question de confort de jeu). En parlant de filtre, j'espère vraiment qu'ils ajouteront une carte des relations diplomatiques dans une future update  ::): 

Et inutile d'ajouter que je suis hypé  ::ninja::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Je parle en terme de complexité, le système de recherche de Stellaris est intéressant mais simple (s'pas un défaut).


Quoi comme complexité par exemple ?

----------


## Harlockin

Bon, j'ai regardé quelques lets play (dont la vidéo que tu as mise Zavora, je sais pas si c'est de toi  ::P: ) et j'ai envie d'y jouer maintenant. 

Y a un bon plan pour l'avoir moins cher que sur steam ?

----------


## Truebadour

Sur GreenManGaming je crois qu'il y a des codes pour l'avoir à -25%  ::): 

Sur Gamesplanet et MundusBellicus aussi !


EDIT : voilà un lien vers des vendeurs, mais je ne les connais pas

----------


## LeLiquid

Vous pourrez régler votre concours d'e-penis sur la complexité du jeu une fois qu'on pourra mettre les mains dessus ( sur le jeu, pas vos e-penis).  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Vous pourrez régler votre concours d'e-penis sur la complexité du jeu une fois qu'on pourra mettre les mains dessus ( sur le jeu, pas vos e-penis).


Je suis pas du tout d'accord, il faut qu'on le règle maintenant

----------


## Whiskey

> Sur GreenManGaming je crois qu'il y a des codes pour l'avoir à -25% 
> 
> Sur Gamesplanet et MundusBellicus aussi !
> 
> 
> EDIT : voilà un lien vers des vendeurs, mais je ne les connais pas


Yep: https://www.greenmangaming.com/ones-to-watch/

----------


## IriK

> Honor Harrington


La Hype que j'ai ! J'ai enchainé ses 3 vidéos sans m'en rendre compte  :Vibre: 

Ce soir il fait un live sur Twitch, vers 21h30 il me semble

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dites moi qu'on peut détruire les planètes!

----------


## Harlockin

> La Hype que j'ai ! J'ai enchainé ses 3 vidéos sans m'en rendre compte 
> 
> Ce soir il fait un live sur Twitch, vers 21h30 il me semble


C'est marqué 21h sur son twitch. Je regarderai ça je pense ^^'




> Dites moi qu'on peut détruire les planètes!


Faut jouer a Empire at War pour ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

Je sais pas si cest passé, mais choca a fait une vidéo. Alors il y a la NDA sur les appréciations, mais j'ai bien l'impression qu'il est emballé.

----------


## Harlockin

Un gars de MondusBellicus est actuellement en stream si vous voulez pauser vos questions :

https://www.twitch.tv/mundusbellicus

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Je sais pas si cest passé, mais choca a fait une vidéo. Alors il y a la NDA sur les appréciations, mais j'ai bien l'impression qu'il est emballé.


Ils ont l'air tous emballé les streameur de toute façon  :;):

----------


## IriK

Tien, un détail marrant :
Lorsque l'on définit ses Ethos dans la création, la pièce ou se trouve notre chef vari (fenetre, installation a coter) suivant les choix.

Ca pourrait permettre de définir les Ethos d'une espèces lors d'un premier contact, si c'est bien "standardiser",
et donc savoir ce qui nous attend  ::trollface::

----------


## Truebadour

Le discours de premier contact donne déjà des indices sur le type d'ethos, et les réponses changent en fonction de nos propres ethos. De même, pour les events, les textes et les réponses changent, on voit qu'ils ont bossé derrière  ::):

----------


## madgic

Il faut pas que je regarde - il faut pas que je regarde - il faut pas que je regarde - il faut pas qu... ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je suis hypé sans regarder la moindre vidéo, et en lisant en diagonale la moitiés des carnets de dév. Je préfère ça à découvrir le jeu avant sa sortie par des let's play de 3 heures.

----------


## Tchey

Je n'ai regardé qu'une vidéo, celle de Jay en découverte, pas le Let's Play. Je trouve qu'il en dit beaucoup et pas trop à la fois, et ça donne envie. J'attends mollement Stellaris, je joue à un peu Star Ruler 2, un peu à Polaris Sector (via WINE car pas Linux), mais sans grande passion. J'ai l'impression de Stellaris va être le meilleur jeu du genre... surtout en considérant les mods. 30€ sur GreenMan avec un code, c'est pas trop cher pour un jeu de ce calibre, mais j'ai "peur" de la pluie de DLC qui va suivre @Paradox...

----------


## Nuka

> Dites moi qu'on peut détruire les planètes!


Non, en tout cas pas tout de suite. Mais tu peux la vider de sa population  ::):

----------


## Sysco

Pluie de dlc qui sont joint avec des patchs gratuit qui ajoute généralement de nouvelles règles de jeu. 
Sur crusader king2 je n'ai acheter que les dlc qui me concerne et eu4 j'ai fait la même chose.

----------


## Nuka

> Pluie de dlc qui sont joint avec des patchs gratuit qui ajoute généralement de nouvelles règles de jeu. 
> Sur crusader king2 je n'ai acheter que les dlc qui me concerne et eu4 j'ai fait la même chose.


C'est clair. Mais après pour les GPO c'est un peu relou car la plupart des DLC rendent les saves incompatibles (et revenir sur la version beta sur steam est super chiant).

----------


## Alchimist

Il n'y aura pas un système dans lequel les dlcs sont partagés avec tout le monde fonction de ceux que possède l'hôte ?

----------


## Nuka

> Il n'y aura pas un système dans lequel les dlcs sont partagés avec tout le monde fonction de ceux que possède l'hôte ?


Sur les jeux paradox, les DLC de l'host sont partagés pour tous les participants.

----------


## Hapkaiz

J'en peux plus d'attendre  ::(:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Pareil, j'ai une overdose de hype.

----------


## Esprit

Courage, plus que trois jours.

----------


## Siscka

> J'en peux plus d'attendre


Je m'y suis intéressé super tard du coup c'est tout le contraire pour moi.

ça passe trop vite  ::trollface::

----------


## AirConOne

bon j'avoue, je n ai pas lu une ligne de ce post ( spoiler ect ect ) par contre juste pour dire qu il a 32€ sur Gamesplanet.

----------


## Bah

> bon j'avoue, je n ai pas lu une ligne de ce post ( spoiler ect ect ) par contre juste pour dire qu il a 32€ sur Gamesplanet.


Ou 30$ sur greenmangaming avec le code WATCH25 (ou 32$ sur wingamestore)

----------


## lstaff

25 euros sur Instant Gaming

----------


## Anonyme899



----------


## AirConOne

> Ou 30$ sur greenmangaming avec le code WATCH25 (ou 32$ sur wingamestore)


Ha ce prix la , ca vaut le coup je pense.
Moi je passe mon temps à éviter les let's play et divers.

----------


## Bah

> Ha ce prix la , ca vaut le coup je pense.
> Moi je passe mon temps à éviter les let's play et divers.


Idem. Et je pensais pas craquer si vite mais vu le prix je prends et je verrai quand j'aurai le temps de jouer. De toute façon entre Ck2 et HoI, Paradox ils m'ont convaincu d'être à leur botte.

----------


## Whiskey

En tout cas, vu les letplay, je pense que stellaris va me faire oublier Moo et peut etre même endless space 2  ::P:  Vraiment hâte d'être lundi.

----------


## Nuka

D'ailleurs, savez-vous comment ça se passe avec gameplanet ? Ils envoient la clef par email ou il faut stalker le site le jour de la sortie ?

----------


## leplayze

> http://24.media.tumblr.com/1d3c65b46...axh8o1_500.gif

----------


## TKN Jez

> D'ailleurs, savez-vous comment ça se passe avec gameplanet ? Ils envoient la clef par email ou il faut stalker le site le jour de la sortie ?


+1 meme question ici! Ptin que j'ai hâte bordel!!!




> http://24.media.tumblr.com/1d3c65b46...axh8o1_500.gif

----------


## GrandfatherBones

> Honor Harrington


Merci pour la trouvaille. C'est du très bon et j'ai plus que jamais hâte d'y jouer.

----------


## IriK

> Merci pour la trouvaille. C'est du très bon et j'ai plus que jamais hâte d'y jouer.


J'ai vue une bonne partie de son Live et c'était énorme l'ambiance avec le tchat  :^_^: 

A un moment il a déclaré la guerre à une espèce de lama pacifiste et a morfler pendant plusieurs année,
malgré sa race de lézard militariste zélé et xénophobe  ::XD:: 

Pendant ce temps, avec les autres viewers, on s'amusait à la jouer RP avec des journaux de soldat, scientifique ou civile lors de la guerre.

----------


## Madvince

En tout cas  Jay's le vend bien sur sa chaîne , il devrait être rémunéré par Paradox !  :^_^:

----------


## TKN Jez

> Merci pour la trouvaille. C'est du très bon et j'ai plus que jamais hâte d'y jouer.


Han merci bien!

Il vient de gagner un abonné!

----------


## La Guigne

> Merci pour la trouvaille. C'est du très bon et j'ai plus que jamais hâte d'y jouer.


Ce bol qu'il a dans son Let's Play : orgie de monde Gaia, entouré par des pacifistes fanatiques, des systèmes à 10+ minéraux  :Bave: 

J'en peux pluuuuus  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## mithrandir3

Ce jeu est très différent de CK2, mais il me semble avoir le même capacité de générer des histoires.

----------


## Siscka

> En tout cas  Jay's le vend bien sur sa chaîne , il devrait être rémunéré par Paradox !


Bah il l'ai en quelque sorte, jeux paradox gratuits + dlc(imo) et séjour dans leur locaux  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Pour paradox c'est tout bénéf, ils ont une semaine de battage médiatique sur youtube/twitch etc. dans toutes les langues, pour le prix de quelques dizaines de clefs  ::P:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Pour Gamesplanet ils vous enverront un mail dès que la clé est dispo.

----------


## Nuka

> Pour Gamesplanet ils vous enverront un mail dès que la clé est dispo.


Merci canard  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Mes condoléances a ceux qui vont attendre leur clef pendant que les autres pourront jouer  ::trollface::

----------


## LePoulpe

> Mes condoléances a ceux qui vont attendre leur clef pendant que les autres pourront jouer


Si c'est par rapport à GP, tu reçois ta clé au moment de la sortie, donc tu n'attends pas.  :;): 

Et si ça n'a aucun rapport, ne tiens pas compte de ce message.

----------


## Zavora

Des nouvelles de l'éventuel préchargement?

----------


## Whiskey

> Des nouvelles de l'éventuel préchargement?


http://steamcommunity.com/app/281990...4767252872849/

Y en a pas avant la sortie officielle.

----------


## Azareth

Et le poids du bouzin?

EDIT : 4Go d'après paradox

----------


## Zavora

Et un mec qui a le jeu en EA dit que la taille actuelle est 1,7 go. Curieux de savoir tout ce qu'il manque  :tired:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Et un mec qui a le jeu en EA dit que la taille actuelle est 1,7 go. Curieux de savoir tout ce qu'il manque


2,3 Go de DLC  ::trollface::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> 2,3 Go de DLC


 Fort probable que ce soit vrai en plus, ils s'assurent souvent une marge de sécurité sur la config minimale pour qu'elle tienne encore après les ajouts de contenu, histoire qu'on vienne pas râler que le jeu pèse 4go dans 1 an alors qu'il était recommandé pour 1,5Go à sa sortie.

----------


## JaysGaming

> J'ai vue une bonne partie de son Live et c'était énorme l'ambiance avec le tchat 
> 
> A un moment il a déclaré la guerre à une espèce de lama pacifiste et a morfler pendant plusieurs année,
> malgré sa race de lézard militariste zélé et xénophobe 
> 
> Pendant ce temps, avec les autres viewers, on s'amusait à la jouer RP avec des journaux de soldat, scientifique ou civile lors de la guerre.


Tu peux aussi prévenir que j'ai gagné la guerre sans me battre contre sa flotte une seule fois  :;):  J'ai trouvé ça super intéressant qu'on soit capable de gagner une guerre en choisissant une approche Guerilla plutôt que conflit directe d'ailleurs !

En tout cas ravi que le Live vous ai plu =)

----------


## IriK

> Tu peux aussi prévenir que j'ai gagné la guerre sans me battre contre sa flotte une seule fois  J'ai trouvé ça super intéressant qu'on soit capable de gagner une guerre en choisissant une approche Guerilla plutôt que conflit directe d'ailleurs !
> 
> En tout cas ravi que le Live vous ai plu =)


Tien salut Jays, je savais pas que trainais sur le forum  :^_^: 

Ouai GG pour la victoire, avec bombardement totale sur la capitale de ces lamas et massacre lors du débarquement des troupes d'assauts  :Bave: 
N'empêche, sur le tchat ça c'est affoler quand la première flotte c'est fait dégommée. Pas mal pour des pacifistes  ::XD::

----------


## Zavora

Visiblement il vient de s'inscrire. Bienvenue  :;):  Très cools tes vidéos, tu parles bien avec un bon ton.
(et oui, fais remonter les coquilles Fr à Paradox, plz. Pour une fois qu'ils font une VF semblant de qualitay  :Emo: ).

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Tien salut Jays, je savais pas que trainais sur le forum 
> 
> Ouai GG pour la victoire, avec bombardement totale sur la capitale de ces lamas et massacre lors du débarquement des troupes d'assauts 
> N'empêche, sur le tchat ça c'est affoler quand la première flotte c'est fait dégommée. Pas mal pour des pacifistes


Il ne traîne pas, il vient de s'inscrire.  :;):  
edit : ah ben grillé par l'ersatz de moutarde.

----------


## madgic

Moi j'ai regardé que les 30 premières minutes puis j'a eu le courage de partir pour avoir le plaisir de la découverte.

Mais sinon c'était sympa le live  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Visiblement il vient de s'inscrire. Bienvenue  Très cools tes vidéos, tu parles bien avec un bon ton.
> (et oui, fais remonter les coquilles Fr à Paradox, plz. Pour une fois qu'ils font une VF semblant de qualitay ).


Certains problème avec la trad, de ce que j'ai vu sur Stellaris et HOI, ne pourront jamais être corrigés :

Par exemple : les accords féminins/pluriel des adjectifs dynamiques ne sont pas géré par le jeu, car inexistants en anglais. Donc quand tu as un texte qui dit "les planètes <adjectif de la race>" l'adjectif en question sera celui défini par le joueur quand il crée sa faction, donc ça donne "les planètes humain" par ex.

Le reste c'est surtout des soucis d'interface. La boite qui a fait la traduction du jeu à fait un très bon travail, mais n'avait que des fichiers textes a traduire, ils ne voyaient pas si le texte qu'ils traduisait allait tenir ou pas dans les boutons de l'interface par exemple. Du coup souvent les tournures française sont plus longues que les tournures anglaises et dépassent, ou sont coupées.

C'est possible de corriger une bonne partie des dépassement d'interface en suggérant a paradox des tournures plus courtes ou des abréviations courantes, mais il ne le feront pas eux mêmes.

----------


## Zavora

Ouais les adjectifs ça m'a paru évident dès le départ (du coup il aurait fallusse que Paradox pense que si ça reste une bonne idée, y a pas que l'anglais comme langue en grammaire  ::P: ) mais je parlais effectivement surtout des débordements ou des pb de trad purs et simples.

Et si ça dépasse en français, imagine en allemand  ::trollface::

----------


## JaysGaming

Effectivement certains problèmes de traduction ne pourront jamais être corrigés, mais ça n'empêche qu'on a quelque chose de bien meilleur que sur CK2 ou EU4 ce qui va dans le bon sens  :;): 

Merci à tous pour votre accueil. Je viens de créer le compte mais ça fait quelques semaines que je surveille ce topic du coin de l'oeil vu que j'ai remarqué un traffic "hors norme" provenant de canardpc à cause des vidéos de présentation du jeu que j'avais faite =)
(quand je dis hors norme, c'est quelques dizaines de vues hein  ::P: )

----------


## Eloween

Présent pour rouler sur mes voisins. La vidéo m' à fait bien envie.
Si il y a besoin je mets à disposition un petit serveur (hexacore fibre 1 giga et 300 en up et sli de 980 ti)

À dimanche

----------


## IriK

> (quand je dis hors norme, c'est quelques dizaines de vues hein )


Qu'est ce que cela à du être hier soir avec près de 750 viewers alors ^^

----------


## macfennec

> Effectivement certains problèmes de traduction ne pourront jamais être corrigés, mais ça n'empêche qu'on a quelque chose de bien meilleur que sur CK2 ou EU4 ce qui va dans le bon sens 
> 
> Merci à tous pour votre accueil. Je viens de créer le compte mais ça fait quelques semaines que je surveille ce topic du coin de l’œil vu que j'ai remarqué un trafic "hors norme" provenant de canardpc à cause des vidéos de présentation du jeu que j'avais faite =)
> (quand je dis hors norme, c'est quelques dizaines de vues hein )


Yo Jay,
Je t'ai découvert avec les "elite: dangerous" et je me suis abonné dans la foulée. 
J'apprécie beaucoup tes vidéos et surtout ton phrasé posé et non châtié ! Continues comme ça !

----------


## lstaff

Le jeu sort à quelle heure exactement ?

----------


## JaysGaming

> Le jeu sort à quelle heure exactement ?


Je leur ai demandé ils ont pas encore d'heure précise à donner mais ce sera en fin d'après midi, donc on peut partir sur du 18h je pense =)

Merci à tous, c'est un plaisir vraiment ^^ et oui hier c'était tellement impressionant avec 750 personnes que mon cerveau a diviser par 10 par réflexe : quand je regardais le compteur, je me disais "Oh ça va 75 personnes, comme dhabitude" xD

----------


## Eloween

> Je leur ai demandé ils ont pas encore d'heure précise à donner mais ce sera en fin d'après midi, donc on peut partir sur du 18h je pense =)
> 
> Merci à tous, c'est un plaisir vraiment ^^ et oui hier c'était tellement impressionant avec 750 personnes que mon cerveau a diviser par 10 par réflexe : quand je regardais le compteur, je me disais "Oh ça va 75 personnes, comme dhabitude" xD


En France ou heure US ?
Franchement ils auraient pu sortir ça Samedi  :;):

----------


## lokideath

> Certains problème avec la trad, de ce que j'ai vu sur Stellaris et HOI, ne pourront jamais être corrigés :
> 
> Par exemple : les accords féminins/pluriel des adjectifs dynamiques ne sont pas géré par le jeu, car inexistants en anglais. Donc quand tu as un texte qui dit "les planètes <adjectif de la race>" l'adjectif en question sera celui défini par le joueur quand il crée sa faction, donc ça donne "les planètes humain" par ex.
> 
> Le reste c'est surtout des soucis d'interface. La boite qui a fait la traduction du jeu à fait un très bon travail, mais n'avait que des fichiers textes a traduire, ils ne voyaient pas si le texte qu'ils traduisait allait tenir ou pas dans les boutons de l'interface par exemple. Du coup souvent les tournures française sont plus longues que les tournures anglaises et dépassent, ou sont coupées.
> 
> C'est possible de corriger une bonne partie des dépassement d'interface en suggérant a paradox des tournures plus courtes ou des abréviations courantes, mais il ne le feront pas eux mêmes.


Jouer en français aux jeux Paradox faut aimer. Ca va du truc illisible au crash bureau  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Sauf exceptions, les jeux steams sortent vers 18h car c'est a ce moment la que steam met a jour son catalogue etc.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Jouer en français aux jeux Paradox faut aimer. Ca va du truc illisible au crash bureau


C'était comme ça il y a un moment, mais j'ai pratiquement jamais de crash sur les jeux paradox. Le seul défaut que je vois c'est les patch avec des nouveaux bouton [DIPLOMATIE_PROPOSE] au lieu du nom correct

----------


## Megiddo

Très bonnes vidéos, Jay.

Ce fût un plaisir de découvrir un peu plus en détail Stellaris au travers des Let's Play et la chaîne par la même occasion.

Merci et bonne continuation.  ::):

----------


## JaysGaming

> En France ou heure US ?
> Franchement ils auraient pu sortir ça Samedi


Je parlais heure Française ^^

----------


## Jarec

> Tu peux aussi prévenir que j'ai gagné la guerre sans me battre contre sa flotte une seule fois  J'ai trouvé ça super intéressant qu'on soit capable de gagner une guerre en choisissant une approche Guerilla plutôt que conflit directe d'ailleurs !
> 
> En tout cas ravi que le Live vous ai plu =)


Content de te voir ici ! Et tu vois finalement tu sais ce que CPC veut dire haha ! (C'est Jarec du live d'hier  :;):  )

----------


## Enyss

> Ouais les adjectifs ça m'a paru évident dès le départ (du coup il aurait fallusse que Paradox pense que si ça reste une bonne idée, y a pas que l'anglais comme langue en grammaire ) mais je parlais effectivement surtout des débordements ou des pb de trad purs et simples.
> 
> Et si ça dépasse en français, imagine en allemand


Le problème, c'est que la vraie localisation, il faut y penser dès le début, et que ça demande du travail en plus. Et si tu veux une UI qui s'adapte, c'est encore pire

----------


## Whiskey

@jay, j'ai pas regarder tes vidéos sur stellaris (je veux découvrir par moi même (m'en veut pas ^^ ) ), mais j'ai bien apprécier tes videos tuto sur crusaders kings 2 qui m'ont aider a comprendre et a apprécier la série. En un mot comme en mille, merci  ::):

----------


## Zavora

> Le problème, c'est que la vraie localisation, il faut y penser dès le début, et que ça demande du travail en plus. Et si tu veux une UI qui s'adapte, c'est encore pire


Bah suffisait de réfléchir 2s. Je veux dire, les gars ont soit écrit en fonction d'une taille précise de cadre au sein d'une UI, soit créé une UI en fonction des textes qui y apparaitraient. 
En anglais, donc.
Fallait juste penser que dans les autres langues, dans 80% des cas, ça sera plus long  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je commence à me hyper moi même en me disant que je vais me faire un petit mod Warhammer 40k.  ::wub::

----------


## Groomy

Il est déjà en cours le mod Warhammer 40k.

----------


## Harlockin

Pour le problème de l'adjectif, suffit de prévoir a la base quand on crée son empire en mettant "humain(e)s" par exemple (si les parenthèses sont bien gérée, ce qui est possiblement pas le cas).

Après pour les textes qui dépassent des boutons, je sais pas s'ils ont gardé la même "architecture" de fichier que dans leurs autres jeux, mais juste rajouter un "\n" pour "casser" la phrase en deux pourrait régler beaucoup des problèmes je pense. Je testerai ça lundi quand je pourrai y accéder :3

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Il est déjà en cours le mod Warhammer 40k.


  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

Le mecs qui s'est mis a la tête du mod a l'air d'un branquignole par contre, enfin on verra bien si ils arrivent a produire du concret  ::(:

----------


## Nelfe

> Le mecs qui s'est mis a la tête du mod a l'air d'un branquignole par contre, enfin on verra bien si ils arrivent a produire du concret


C'est souvent le cas des mecs qui lancent des projets de mods ambitieux avant la sortie d'un jeu. Souvent il faut attendre quelques mois avant d'avoir un mod correct sur tel ou tel thème connu.

----------


## Humain

> Il est déjà en cours le mod Warhammer 40k.


C'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé quand j'ai découvert le jeu. Je m'imagine parfaitement avec un empire militariste et xénophobe, à chasser des xenos à grand coup de bolters et de barge d'assault. Pour la gloire de l'imperium !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je vois pas ce que vous reprochez aux traductions fr des jeux Paradox. C'est à peine si






BOOOOUUUUUUM !!!

----------


## Nuka

> C'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé quand j'ai découvert le jeu. Je m'imagine parfaitement avec un empire militariste et xénophobe, à chasser des xenos à grand coup de bolters et de barge d'assault. Pour la gloire de l'imperium !


C'est quoi warhammer 40000 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> C'est quoi warhammer 40000 ?

----------


## Munshine

Ne pas craquer. :Mellow2:

----------


## Nuka

> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/l...eresyStamp.png


Le ruisseau clair de la religion impériale est devenu une mare boueuse stérile... seule l'eau claire de l'hérésie pourra la régénérer !  ::ninja::

----------


## Oudina

Moi je vais préco cet aprem , j'espere que le jeu est profond tout en étant jouable (j'adore crusader king 2 donc j'ai confiance) , j'ai fait distant world et l'interface m'a vite gonflé, j'ai test aurora 4X mais au bout d'un moment ça buguait (jeu qui se bloque , crash etc...)  , tout mes espoirs sont donc mis dans stellaris  ::unsure::  J'ai survolé les carnets de développement (pour pas me spoiler) et si tout ce qui est présenté est bien là a la release , ça pourrait bien être mon nouveau jeu coup de coeur (et connaissant le studio on aura surement des dlc tous les 3 mois voir plus pour relancer l’intérêt et l'envie d’enchaîner les parties  ::wub:: ) J'ai pas osé regarder les vidéos des gens qui ont eu un accé par peur de me spoil mais si je comprend bien pour l'instant le jeu a séduis   :;):

----------


## Nuka

> Ne pas craquer.


Viens... rejoins nous dans l'Unité...

----------


## tipolochon

> Ne pas craquer.


Pareil ici :-)
Et au passage, merci à JaysGaming pour les vidéos de qualité. C'est très agréable à regarder.

----------


## Nuka

au fait une question "scientifique". Je vois pas mal de gens parler dans les stream de "nord" "sud", pour parler de la carte stellaire. Or, les points cardinaux n'ont, me semble-t-il, de sens qu'au regard d'une planete qui constitue un corps polarisé magnétique.
Quelle serait la manière correcte dans ce cas pour s'orienter sur une carte stellaire ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le sextant et les étoiles. Où une carte stellaire informatisée. En tous cas, y a des maths.  :Gerbe:

----------


## Nuka

> Le sextant et les étoiles. Où une carte stellaire informatisée. En tous cas, y a des maths.


X, Y, Z c'est un peu moins glamour quand même  ::'(:

----------


## Illusive Man

> au fait une question "scientifique". Je vois pas mal de gens parler dans les stream de "nord" "sud", pour parler de la carte stellaire. Or, les points cardinaux n'ont, me semble-t-il, de sens qu'au regard d'une planete qui constitue un corps polarisé magnétique.
> Quelle serait la manière correcte dans ce cas pour s'orienter sur une carte stellaire ?




 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

> http://media.topito.com/wp-content/u...-6-600x315.jpg


 ::wub:: 



63 chanceux  ::sad::

----------


## Darkath

Pour l'instant la méthode qu'on voit souvent pour cartographier la galaxie c'est d'utiliser le soleil vs sagittaire A, aka le centre de la galaxie, comme référentiel pour les directions, et les bras de la galaxie pour déterminer des régions : 



évidemment ça ne marche qu'en 2D. En 3D tu commence a avoir des soucis car le plan terre soleil n'est probablement pas sur le même plan que Sagittaire soleil donc ça devient compliquer déterminer le haut et le bas.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Quand je vois ce genre d'image, je me dis toujours que si un jour on découvre le voyage interstellaire, j'irai crever dans le vide à la recherche de beau panorama.

----------


## Darkath

Si on pouvait déjà commencer par coloniser le systeme solaire se serait pas mal déjà  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

C'est loin lundi  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zavora

> Quand je vois ce genre d'image, je me dis toujours que si un jour on découvre le voyage interstellaire, j'irai crever dans le vide à la recherche de beau panorama.


Tkt tu seras mort depuis longtemps d'ici là.

----------


## Anonyme1202

biensûr ^^ Mais l'espace c'est ma grande passion, c'est mon petit symbole de nouvelle ruée vers l'or. Plutôt que de rester assis sur nos canapés en cuir douillet sur notre beau petit cailloux en fin d'exploitation.

J'aurai du suivre mon rêve de devenir astronaute. On écoute pas suffisamment les enfants.  ::ninja::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Quand je vois ce genre d'image, je me dis toujours que si un jour on découvre le voyage interstellaire, j'irai crever dans le vide à la recherche de beau panorama.


Sincèrement, hormis un moyen farfelu de "téléportation" aka Wormhole magic, le voyage interstellaire c'est long. Trèèès long  ::trollface::

----------


## LeLiquid

Je vous renvois au paradoxe de Fermi. Si le voyage interstellaire était envisageable, on aurait très probablement déjà eu la visite de petits amis extra solaires  ::P: 

Ou alors on considère qu'on est seuls. Ou en avance. Dans tous les cas c'est pas très crédible.

----------


## Elidjah

Font chier à sortir le jeu un lundi alors que certains y jouent déjà ce week-end.

----------


## Harlockin

> Ou alors on considère qu'on est seuls. Ou en avance. Dans tous les cas c'est pas très crédible.


Pas forcement.. vu le nombre d'étoiles et de planètes dans la galaxie, je pense que si des extraterrestres trouvaient la terre, ça reviendrai a trouver une aiguille dans une botte de foin. Et tu multiplie ça par le nombre incalculable de galaxies après ^^'

Mais bon, tant que dès qu'un scientifique fait une possible découverte toute la communauté décrie ses travaux et ce fou de sa tronche, on risque pas d'entreprendre des voyages interplanétaires, et encore moins interstellaire, d'ici une bonne palanquée de décennies..

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Je vous renvois au paradoxe de Fermi. Si le voyage interstellaire était envisageable, on aurait très probablement déjà eu la visite de petits amis extra solaires 
> 
> Ou alors on considère qu'on est seuls. Ou en avance. Dans tous les cas c'est pas très crédible.


Vu qu'on estime entre 100 et 200 milliards de galaxies, même si un tel genre de voyage était possible, faut savoir encore où chercher. Parce-que 200 milliards de galaxies, ça fait beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de systèmes solaires  ::P:

----------


## Harlockin

Puis franchement, t'as toute une frange de la population (surtout aux usa) qui fait tout pour freiner la recherche spatiale : imagine on trouve de la vie ailleurs, et pire une espèce intelligente, tous leur spiritualisme autour de dieux etc s’effondrerait. J'imagine même pas le bordel que ça mettrai sur terre...

----------


## macfennec

ou alors, ça reléguerais les religions actuelles au mème niveau que les mythologies grecques ou égyptiennes  :Cigare:

----------


## Orhin

> Je vous renvois au paradoxe de Fermi. Si le voyage interstellaire était envisageable, on aurait très probablement déjà eu la visite de petits amis extra solaires


Bof, le paradoxe de Fermi est quand même très simpliste et s'est fait démonté depuis pas mal de temps.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Bof, le paradoxe de Fermi est quand même très simpliste et s'est fait démonté depuis pas mal de temps.


Ha peut être je veux bien te croire. M'enfin pour le coup, je dirais que c'est un raisonnement assez simple certes mais pas simpliste. 

Puis pour l'aiguille dans la botte de foin. Oui c'est compliqué à chercher si l'on est qu'une poignée à chercher l'aiguille  ::P:  Mais étant donné le nombre gargantuesque d'étoiles, sur l'échelle gargantuesque de temps de l'univers, j'imagine qu'il y a un paquet de chercheurs  ::P:  Et qui ont eu le temps de chercher pour le coup ^^

M'enfin bon, je n'affirme pas avoir raison, mais ça me semble cohérent.

----------


## Anonyme1202

On est dans une partie de Grande stratégie spatial avec un nombre hallucinant d'étoile. :P C'est par les 5000 étoiles de Stellaris. 

Après, comme dans Stellaris, on a cette manie de croire que la vie est dans une mesure identique à nous. CAD. bras, jambes, etc. Mais la vie ça peut être n'importe quoi. 

On se prend pour des génies mais on est même pas encore sortie de notre berceau.

----------


## Elidjah

Pour un poisson des profondeurs abyssales, nous n'existons même pas.

----------


## Molina

> Vu qu'on estime entre 100 et 200 milliards de galaxies, même si un tel genre de voyage était possible, faut savoir encore où chercher. Parce-que 200 milliards de galaxies, ça fait beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup de systèmes solaires


No Man Sky prouve ton affirmation  :Emo:

----------


## Orhin

> j'imagine qu'il y a un paquet de chercheurs


Pas forcément.
Quel est l'intérêt de parcourir des distance intersidérales, et donc d'engendrer des dépenses colossales d'énergie et de ressource, pour essayer de trouver d'autres forme de vie intelligentes avec lesquelles tu as 99,999% de chance de ne pas pouvoir communiquer ?
Voir même de ne pas comprendre que la dite forme de vie en est une ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Pas forcément.
> Quel est l'intérêt de parcourir des distance intersidérales, et donc d'engendrer des dépenses colossales d'énergie et de ressource, pour essayer de trouver d'autres forme de vie intelligentes avec lesquelles tu as 99,999% de chance de ne pas pouvoir communiquer ?
> Voir même de ne pas comprendre que la dite forme de vie en est une ?


Ca me va. 
Car à la base, je disais qu'il n'y aurait jamais de voyage interstellaire  ::P: 

J'évoquais le paradoxe de Fermi pour justement appuyer le fait qu'il n'y en avait pas.

----------


## IriK

> ou alors, ça reléguerais les religions actuelles au mème niveau que les mythologies grecques ou égyptiennes


Pas si sur que cela :



> Tant que l'univers aura un commencement, nous pouvons supposer qu'il a eu un créateur. Mais si réellement l'univers se contient tout entier, n'ayant ni frontières ni bord, il ne devrait avoir ni commencement ni fin : il devrait simplement être. Quel place reste-t-il alors pour un créateur ?


Mais il est certain que beaucoup de religions devront revoir leurs copies, celles occidentales surtout  :^_^: 





> Puis franchement, t'as toute une frange de la population (surtout aux usa) qui fait tout pour freiner la recherche spatiale : imagine on trouve de la vie ailleurs, et pire une espèce intelligente, tous leur spiritualisme autour de dieux etc s’effondrerait. J'imagine même pas le bordel que ça mettrai sur terre...


En tout cas, ce qui est très probable, c'est que le racisme entre nous se réduirait grandement, au détriment de nos "voisins"  :^_^: 




> Pas forcément.
> Quel est l'intérêt de parcourir des distance intersidérales, et donc d'engendrer des dépenses colossales d'énergie et de ressource, pour essayer de trouver d'autres forme de vie intelligentes avec lesquelles tu as 99,999% de chance de ne pas pouvoir communiquer ?
> Voir même de ne pas comprendre que la dite forme de vie en est une ?


Il n'y aurait pas que le coter scientifique qui motiverais un tel voyage, comme souvent dans notre histoire  :^_^: 

Après c'est sure qu'on pourra pas non plus allez super loin, vue que même avec un hypothétique vaisseau fonctionnant à l'antimatière il faudrait au moins 1 siècle pour atteindre _Alpha Centori_. De plus, un tel engin ne pourrais être construit qu'après avoir complètement coloniser notre système solaire et commencer l'exploitation de ses ressources, soit pas avant 1 ou 2 siècles.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ou alors ils se sont effectivement pointés en 47, ont les a descendu, ils ont mis une belle pancarte "à éviter" sur notre tronche, pour les éventuels autres E.T de passage.

----------


## Heknerr

> Il n'y aurait pas que le coter scientifique qui motiverais un tel voyage, comme souvent dans notre histoire 
> 
> Après c'est sure qu'on pourra pas non plus allez super loin, vue que même avec un hypothétique vaisseau fonctionnant à l'antimatière il faudrait au moins 1 siècle pour atteindre _Alpha Centori_. De plus, un tel engin ne pourrais être construit qu'après avoir complètement coloniser notre système solaire et commencer l'exploitation de ses ressources, soit pas avant 1 ou 2 siècles.


Ouais enfin je pense pas qu'il y ai tellement d'intérêt à découvrir de l'alien. 

La science est avant tout poussée par les gains militaires que peut apporter les technologies découvertes (sauf quelques exceptions.). Il suffit de voir les avancées que l'on a fait depuis la Seconde Guerre Mondiale. 

Peut-être que les aliens possédant un moyen de voyager à la vitesse supra-luminique (ou non.) avait déjà des bêbêtes extraterrestres dans leur propre système et qu'ils leur étaient donc inutile d'aller en voir d'autres (ça reste des bestioles poilues sans cervelles héhé).

Qui plus est, ils sont peut-être très xénophobes et du genre à se croire être les seuls êtres vivants intelligents. (A chacun sa définition de l'intelligence après tout.) Peut-être ne sommes nous que des animaux idiots à leurs yeux.

Le seul intérêt serait le divertissement, peut-être (nous regarder nous débattre dans notre fange.).

Leur façon de voir le monde doit très certainement différer du notre et les gains à retirer d'un voyage purement poussé par la curiosité scientifique sont probablement très maigre pour ce genre de civilisation avancée. 

Notre façon de penser est trop anthropocentrée.  ::happy2::

----------


## sabrovitch

> Puis franchement, t'as toute une frange de la population (surtout aux usa) qui fait tout pour freiner la recherche spatiale : imagine on trouve de la vie ailleurs, et pire une espèce intelligente, tous leur spiritualisme autour de dieux etc s’effondrerait. J'imagine même pas le bordel que ça mettrai sur terre...


wat

----------


## TKN Jez

> wat


hahaha putain  ::XD::

----------


## ziltoïd

> Puis franchement, t'as toute une frange de la population (surtout aux usa) qui fait tout pour freiner la recherche spatiale : imagine on trouve de la vie ailleurs, et pire une espèce intelligente, tous leur spiritualisme autour de dieux etc s’effondrerait. J'imagine même pas le bordel que ça mettrai sur terre...


J'ai ri mais t'imagines même pas a quel point.

Merci, merci beaucoup.

----------


## Husc

Merci pour les quelques lets play, ça m'a donné une folle envie de tester ce jeu. Moi qui suis pas trop fan des 4x, celui la a l'air vraiment très très bon!

----------


## Aramchek

> Puis franchement, t'as toute une frange de la population (surtout aux usa) qui fait tout pour freiner la recherche spatiale : imagine on trouve de la vie ailleurs, et pire une espèce intelligente, tous leur spiritualisme autour de dieux etc s’effondrerait. J'imagine même pas le bordel que ça mettrai sur terre...


C'est plutôt détournons tout l'argent de la NASA pour subventionner Elon Musk pour qu'il fasse des fusées réutilisables qui coutent plus chères que celle jetables pour au final faire chier nos concurrents sur les couts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Catel

> Je vous renvois au paradoxe de Fermi. Si le voyage interstellaire était envisageable, on aurait très probablement déjà eu la visite de petits amis extra solaires


Ben c'est le cas non ?  :tired:

----------


## Aramchek

> Ben c'est le cas non ?  
> 
> http://www.egypte-des-pharaons.123.f..._pyramides.bmp

----------


## Manu III

Puisque Jays est passé par là, j'en profite pour lui signaler qu'il est entièrement responsable de mon achat compulsif, et qu'il y a pas de quoi être fière :<_<:

----------


## Aramchek

A ce propose Stellaris est 1er des ventes mondiales Steam sans compter les clé vendus en dehors donc c'est surement déjà un succès pour Paradox.

----------


## Manu III

Surtout que les offres hors steam sont particulièrement intéressantes pour un lancement.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> A ce propose Stellaris est 1er des ventes mondiales Steam sans compter les clé vendus en dehors donc c'est surement déjà un succès pour Paradox.


Si les moyens suivent le suivie.  :Bave:

----------


## Harlockin

Question suivie de jeu, tu peu pas douter de Paradox sur ce point ^^

----------


## Darkath

Selon steamspy on est entre 28 et 42k owners, donc uniquement les préco steam vu que les autres n'ont pas encore le jeu associé a leur compte. C'est pas mal mais c'est pas non plus la folie.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Pour un jeu de niche c'est une bonne nouvelle dans tous les cas.  ::wub::

----------


## ziltoïd

Quand tu vois le succès des chaines orientées jeux de stratégie, est ce que c'est vraiment un jeu de niche?
Peut-être que les gens regardent parce qu'ils ont peur de s'y plonger?

----------


## Zavora

Ce qui est exactement mon cas  ::P:  J'ai CK2 et EU4, et tous les DLC majeurs, depuis le 1er jour, et j'ai pas joué plus d'1h à chacun. Ils me font peur  :Emo: 
Stellaris a l'air plus accessible et puis l'espace me parle encore plus.

----------


## Darkath

EU4 et CK2 se sont vendus a plus d'un millions d'exemplaires chacun donc oui c'est presque mainstream  ::P:

----------


## IriK

> Question suivie de jeu, tu peu pas douter de Paradox sur ce point ^^


Sous toutes les formes  ::trollface:: 




> ...


Quand je parlais de ça, c'était plus pour un voyage interstellaire seulement ;
la xenoscience étant un _plus_ et ne sera jamais la seul raison d'un tel voyage.

Une autre raison de l'intérêt d'une colonie extrasolaire est la survie de l'humanité, en cas de pépin chez nous.

----------


## Seymos

Bon, j'ai succombé à la hype à 24h près. Commandé sur Imperial Games, Nova Edition, juste pour les musiques qui seront de toutes façons forcément bonnes  :Emo: 

Je me sens sale.

----------


## Darkath

> Bon, j'ai succombé à la hype à 24h près. Commandé sur Imperial Games, Nova Edition, juste pour les musiques qui seront de toutes façons forcément bonnes 
> 
> Je me sens sale.


Il va nous envahir avec ses chèvres galactiques  ::o:

----------


## Seymos

> Il va nous envahir avec ses chèvres galactiques


Malheureusement, aucune de mes connexions internet actuelles ne me permettra de venir me faire later la gueule par les minimaxeurs que vous êtes en multi  :Emo: 

Je suis sûr que je prendrais une branlée avec le Reich contre la France en jouant contre vous à HoI3.

----------


## IriK

> Je suis sûr que je prendrais une branlée avec le Reich contre la France en jouant contre vous à HoI3.


Pas si je suis à tes cotés avec le Japon  :Eclope:

----------


## sabrovitch

> Malheureusement, aucune de mes connexions internet actuelles ne me permettra de venir me faire later la gueule par les minimaxeurs que vous êtes en multi 
> 
> Je suis sûr que je prendrais une branlée avec le Reich contre la France en jouant contre vous à HoI3.


HoI IV non ? Parce que je vois personne rebooter le 3 là.

----------


## lstaff

J'ai jamais moddé mais je créer des petits jeux et applications. Comment fonctionne la création de mods sur ce genre de jeu ? Je pense que ça peut être une bonne expérience pour moi.

----------


## IriK

> J'ai jamais moddé mais je créer des petits jeux et applications. Comment fonctionne la création de mods sur ce genre de jeu ? Je pense que ça peut être une bonne expérience pour moi.


T'a un _Dev Diaries_ qui à spécifiquement été basé sur ça il me semble.

----------


## Seymos

> HoI IV non ? Parce que je vois personne rebooter le 3 là.


Le 4 est pas encore sorti, on va avoir du mal à faire un multi.

----------


## Humain

> Bon, j'ai succombé à la hype à 24h près. Commandé sur Imperial Games, Nova Edition, juste pour les musiques qui seront de toutes façons forcément bonnes 
> 
> Je me sens sale.


Bienvenue au club des sales faibles. Mais cramer des hordes xenos par milliards compensera ce sentiment.

----------


## LeLiquid

Suis je le seul à vouloir jouer un empire pacifique et xénophile ?  ::P:

----------


## Longwelwind

> J'ai jamais moddé mais je créer des petits jeux et applications. Comment fonctionne la création de mods sur ce genre de jeu ? Je pense que ça peut être une bonne expérience pour moi.


Tu as déjà des ressources.
T'as une grosse partie purement contenu, ça se passe en modifiant des fichiers de données (JSON, CSV, ...). Ça permet de faire les mods de conversion totale ou de rajouter des races/vaisseaux.
Si tu veux commencer à toucher aux gameplay, y'as deux façons de le faire:
Soit tu touches seulement aux constantes du jeu, ça passe aussi par des fichiers à modifier.
Soit tu veux rajouter des mécaniques, et alors il faut passer par le langage de scripting du jeu. C'est le coté le plus intéréssant du modding, mais dont on a, il me semble, le moins d'informations pour l'instant.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bon, j'ai succombé à la hype à 24h près. Commandé sur Imperial Games, Nova Edition, juste pour les musiques qui seront de toutes façons forcément bonnes 
> 
> Je me sens sale.

----------


## TKN Jez

Putain Fleff, un mod' Star Wars sur stellaris.....  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Darkath

> Tu as déjà des ressources.
> T'as une grosse partie purement contenu, ça se passe en modifiant des fichiers de données (JSON, CSV, ...). Ça permet de faire les mods de conversion totale ou de rajouter des races/vaisseaux.
> Si tu veux commencer à toucher aux gameplay, y'as deux façons de le faire:
> Soit tu touches seulement aux constantes du jeu, ça passe aussi par des fichiers à modifier.
> Soit tu veux rajouter des mécaniques, et alors il faut passer par le langage de scripting du jeu. C'est le coté le plus intéréssant du modding, mais dont on a, il me semble, le moins d'informations pour l'instant.


le langage de scripting du moteur du jeu, qui est le même pour tous les jeux de PDS, passe par des fichiers txt tout con. C'est très verbeux, et très facile a manipuler. le défaut c'est qu'il repose entièrement sur des triggers qui doivent être prévue en amont par les développeurs. C'est simple mais ça limite souvent ce que tu peux faire, car globalement il faut que ton mod utilise les principes fondamentaux du jeu de base, tu peux pas trop le transformer en quelque chose de complètement différent.

----------


## lstaff

> Tu as déjà des ressources.
> T'as une grosse partie purement contenu, ça se passe en modifiant des fichiers de données (JSON, CSV, ...). Ça permet de faire les mods de conversion totale ou de rajouter des races/vaisseaux.
> Si tu veux commencer à toucher aux gameplay, y'as deux façons de le faire:
> Soit tu touches seulement aux constantes du jeu, ça passe aussi par des fichiers à modifier.
> Soit tu veux rajouter des mécaniques, et alors il faut passer par le langage de scripting du jeu. C'est le coté le plus intéréssant du modding, mais dont on a, il me semble, le moins d'informations pour l'instant.


Oui c'est la dernière partie qui m’intéresse. Rentrer dans le scripting. Je trainerais sur Reddit et les forums, je pense que y'aura des explications. Après j'arrive pas trop à faire la différence fondamentale entre contenu et Gameplay. Si je veut créer des races avec un gameplay different je mélange les deux. Mais merci pour ta réponse.
Sinon le jeu sort 'bientot demain" techniquement parlant =)

----------


## Seymos

> Bienvenue au club des sales faibles. Mais cramer des hordes xenos par milliards compensera ce sentiment.


Le pire c'est que je pourrais pas mettre mes mains dessus avant 2 semaines je pense. Vu le débit de merde que je me tape à l'hôtel à Paris et comme le weekend prochain je descends pas chez moi, je vais commencer à jouer la hype sera passée.

----------


## Molina

> Le pire c'est que je pourrais pas mettre mes mains dessus avant 2 semaines je pense. Vu le débit de merde que je me tape à l'hôtel à Paris et comme le weekend prochain je descends pas chez moi, je vais commencer à jouer la hype sera passée.


On t'enverra des screenshot (que tu pourras pas voir avec ton minitel).  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

> Le pire c'est que je pourrais pas mettre mes mains dessus avant 2 semaines je pense. Vu le débit de merde que je me tape à l'hôtel à Paris et comme le weekend prochain je descends pas chez moi, je vais commencer à jouer la hype sera passée.


La hype des jeux paradox ne redescend jamais  ::trollface::

----------


## GrandfatherBones

> Le pire c'est que je pourrais pas mettre mes mains dessus avant 2 semaines je pense. Vu le débit de merde que je me tape à l'hôtel à Paris et comme le weekend prochain je descends pas chez moi, je vais commencer à jouer la hype sera passée.


Cherche bonne âme sur Paris pour accueillir Seymos une heure ou deux autour d'une bière pendant qu'il download le jeu sur le wifi haut débit.

----------


## Esprit

> La hype des jeux paradox ne redescend jamais


Cela ferait un bon slogan tiens.  ::trollface::  Hype, Hype never changes.

----------


## lstaff

> Cela ferait un bon slogan tiens.  Hype, Hype never changes.


Ou bien : You can't remove your hype.

----------


## Eloween

Bon alors c'est ouvert ?

----------


## Stelteck

> Le pire c'est que je pourrais pas mettre mes mains dessus avant 2 semaines je pense. Vu le débit de merde que je me tape à l'hôtel à Paris et comme le weekend prochain je descends pas chez moi, je vais commencer à jouer la hype sera passée.


Il y a encore des cybers à Paris, un gros à montparnasse par exemple.

----------


## Eloween

> Il y a encore des cybers à Paris, un gros à montparnasse par exemple.


Comprends pas ...i j'ai du 1 giga sur paris.  Tu dois être coincé au fond d'une ruelle ?

----------


## Seymos

> Comprends pas ...i j'ai du 1 giga sur paris.  Tu dois être coincé au fond d'une ruelle ?


Non dans un hôtel de merde dont le wifi saute en permanence. Et le point wifi d'orange à proximité n'est pas mieux. J'avais un débit quand j'étais à Bangui et que je jouais à la lueur des balles traçantes.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Non dans un hôtel de merde dont le wifi saute en permanence. Et le point wifi d'orange à proximité n'est pas mieux. J'avais un débit quand j'étais à Bangui et que je jouais à la lueur des balles traçantes.


Tu sais te mettre dans l'ambiance.  ::o:

----------


## Turgon

Sinon, histoire de vous doucher un peu, dans ce thread sur les esclaves  Wiz admet qu'ils ne peuvent pas se révolter étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps d'implanter les révoltes d'esclaves pour la release, et qu'utiliser les esclaves est un peu un exploit à l'heure actuelle  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Anonyme899

Etat du thread

----------


## Longwelwind

> Oui c'est la dernière partie qui m’intéresse. Rentrer dans le scripting. Je trainerais sur Reddit et les forums, je pense que y'aura des explications. Après j'arrive pas trop à faire la différence fondamentale entre contenu et Gameplay. Si je veut créer des races avec un gameplay different je mélange les deux. Mais merci pour ta réponse.
> Sinon le jeu sort 'bientot demain" techniquement parlant =)


Tu peux faire un mod faisant les 2, c'est juste que de manière générale, la création de contenu est facile à faire et est à portée de n'importe qui qui sait manipuler des fichiers.
J'ai jamais moddé de jeux PDS, donc je sais pas exactement quel est la profondeur des API qu'ils offrent, mais si elle est bien faite, y'auras moyen de rajouter des mécaniques de jeu (Mais ça demande beaucoup de travail de la part des devs).

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Sinon, histoire de vous doucher un peu, dans ce thread sur les esclaves  Wiz admet qu'ils ne peuvent pas se révolter étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps d'implanter les révoltes d'esclaves pour la release, et qu'utiliser les esclaves est un peu un exploit à l'heure actuelle .


A mon avis on en voir un paquet de trucs comme ça.

----------


## Humain

> Non dans un hôtel de merde dont le wifi saute en permanence. Et le point wifi d'orange à proximité n'est pas mieux. J'avais un débit quand j'étais à Bangui et que je jouais à la lueur des balles traçantes.


Wifi macdo ou bar ?

----------


## Esprit

> Ou bien : You can't remove your hype.


 :B): 




> Sinon, histoire de vous doucher un peu, dans ce thread sur les esclaves  Wiz admet qu'ils ne peuvent pas se révolter étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps d'implanter les révoltes d'esclaves pour la release, et qu'utiliser les esclaves est un peu un exploit à l'heure actuelle .



Ah ouais. Tu as le don de calmer les ardeurs de la populace.  ::|:  Espérons qu'ils régleront au plus vite cette histoire, si possible le jour même de la sortie sachant que j'ai l'intention d'avoir des esclaves, et des esclaves qui se rebellent pas, c'est comme une femme un peu trop ouverte, il y a aucun challenge.  ::sad:: 

Mais je reste quand même hypé, prophète de malheur. :D

----------


## pouf

Ils ont déjà répondu que les révoltes d'esclaves arriveraient un peu après la sortie du jeu parce qu'ils n'ont pas focus leur dev dessus.

En plus, les esclaves ont de gros malus de recherche donc pas sur que ce soit super op au final

----------


## Seymos

> Wifi macdo ou bar ?


J'aurais le temps de faire monter la hype.

----------


## leplayze

Devinez y'a quoi demain !  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

C'est le jour de la Victoire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## lstaff

C'est le début de la semaine ? ::ninja::

----------


## Pymous

C'est demain 18h00 c'est bien ça?

----------


## Whiskey

> C'est demain 18h00 c'est bien ça?


nan 22h, steam va sans douter foirer son lancement pour débloquer le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## lstaff

D'après ce topic http://steamcommunity.com/app/281990...5562486223274/ il sort a 12 AM Sweden time soit dans 24h.
Mais j'y crois pas ^^

EDIT : apparemment c'est ça : http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...#post-20981426

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Sinon, histoire de vous doucher un peu, dans ce thread sur les esclaves  Wiz admet qu'ils ne peuvent pas se révolter étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps d'implanter les révoltes d'esclaves pour la release, et qu'utiliser les esclaves est un peu un exploit à l'heure actuelle .


Je n'étais pas au courant, tu viens de me couper toute joie de jouer ma civ spécial esclavage dans la gpo... Dégouté

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lstaff

> 


 :Lime:  :Boom:  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Eloween

Bon faites signe quand c'est bon ... j'ai mis le proxy à chauffer

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Sinon, histoire de vous doucher un peu, dans ce thread sur les esclaves  Wiz admet qu'ils ne peuvent pas se révolter étant donné qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps d'implanter les révoltes d'esclaves pour la release, et qu'utiliser les esclaves est un peu un exploit à l'heure actuelle .


Bah c'était sûr de toute manière qu'il y allait avoir des trucs comme ça. Reste à savoir si ça sera op, perso je pense pas, un Empire basé sur l'individualisme/xénophile/bonheur/recherche qui va conquérir une planète d'individualiste sera a des années lumières supérieur d'un empire d'esclavagiste.
C'était pas toi qui m'avait dis d'ailleurs qu'il s'inquiétait du fait que " Lui avec la plus grosse flotte gagnera " ? Parce-que j'ai entendu dire que le système Pierre-Feuille-Ciseaux marche très très bien et dans la GPO Paradox un joueur s'est fait défoncé méchamment alors qu'en face il n'avait pratiquement rien perdu juste grâce à une composition de flotte adaptée.

----------


## lstaff

> Bon faites signe quand c'est bon ... j'ai mis le proxy à chauffer


Pas besoin de proxy normalement. Même moment pour tout le monde

----------


## WairiaM

Bon ok j'ai bien fait de préco la Nova : Cette BO !!!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## rafy800

J'ai l'impression que la diplomatie entre les nations est assez limitée, ça sens le DLC tout ça.

----------


## Turgon

> Bah c'était sûr de toute manière qu'il y allait avoir des trucs comme ça. Reste à savoir si ça sera op, perso je pense pas, un Empire basé sur l'individualisme/xénophile/bonheur/recherche qui va conquérir une planète d'individualiste sera a des années lumières supérieur d'un empire d'esclavagiste.
> C'était pas toi qui m'avait dis d'ailleurs qu'il s'inquiétait du fait que " Lui avec la plus grosse flotte gagnera " ? Parce-que j'ai entendu dire que le système Pierre-Feuille-Ciseaux marche très très bien et dans la GPO Paradox un joueur s'est fait défoncé méchamment alors qu'en face il n'avait pratiquement rien perdu juste grâce à une composition de flotte adaptée.


Alors c'est une bonne nouvelle. Mais très franchement, je tempère mon enthousiasme sur deux choses, la crainte que certaines mécaniques soient lourdement déséquilibrées à la sortie du jeu, et celle qu'il y ait des défauts inhérents au jeu qui ruinent le plaisir de jouer sans qu'aucun DLC ne puisse changer ça.

----------


## Alchimist

> C'était pas toi qui m'avait dis d'ailleurs qu'il s'inquiétait du fait que " Lui avec la plus grosse flotte gagnera " ? Parce-que j'ai entendu dire que le système Pierre-Feuille-Ciseaux marche très très bien et dans la GPO Paradox un joueur s'est fait défoncé méchamment alors qu'en face il n'avait pratiquement rien perdu juste grâce à une composition de flotte adaptée.


C'est essentiellement parce que la coalition de Quill avait une flotte composée essentiellement de missile, et par conséquent très peu versatile et donc facilement contrôlable par une flotte qui fait l'exact opposé. Je pense qu'en multijoueur il faudra avoir une flotte qui fait un peu de tout, avec éventuellement quelques flottes spécialisées. 
Dans tous les cas il faudra essayer de se renseigner sur ce que fait l'adversaire, et dans ce stream Wiz a dit que d'envoyer une corvette dans un système concurrent pour observer la flotte adverse et partir quelques secondes plus tard pouvait se montrer être une bonne tactique.

----------


## Seloune

> 


Tous les jeux Paradox ont une bande son de fou  ::wub::  

Ils savent vraiment bien mettre l’ambiance, il y'a pas à dire...

----------


## Truebadour

Oui les musiques sont vraiment bien tout en restant discrètes en jeu. Et à chaque fois ils se lâchent sur le thème d'intro du jeu  ::P:

----------


## Seloune

Tellement discrète que je ne me vois pas jouer sans  ::P:

----------


## Jarec

> Alors c'est une bonne nouvelle. Mais très franchement, je tempère mon enthousiasme sur deux choses, la crainte que certaines mécaniques soient lourdement déséquilibrées à la sortie du jeu, et celle qu'il y ait des défauts inhérents au jeu qui ruinent le plaisir de jouer sans qu'aucun DLC ne puisse changer ça.


Oui enfin t'as jouer plus de 900 heures a EUIV donc je pense qu'il y a moyen de passer plus de temps sur stellaris.
Et on en parle de la tech 30 sur EUIV a la sortie du jeu ?

----------


## lstaff

> Oui enfin t'as jouer plus de 900 heures a EUIV donc je pense qu'il y a moyen de passer plus de temps sur stellaris.
> Et on en parle de la tech 30 sur EUIV a la sortie du jeu ?


Faut arrêter de parler de EUIV tout le temps  :tired: 

Pour attendre : http://stellarisspeciesgen.com/

----------


## Seloune

Et puis de toute manière faudra cracher en DLC pour compléter certaines choses, en améliorer d'autres ect... C'est leur politique, c'est comme ça. Il y'aura aussi des choses déséquilibrées comme chaque produit du studio, la aussi c'est comme ça. Mais il y'a un suivi, la qualité est souvent au rendez vous donc bon.

----------


## Turgon

> Oui enfin t'as jouer plus de 900 heures a EUIV donc je pense qu'il y a moyen de passer plus de temps sur stellaris.
> Et on en parle de la tech 30 sur EUIV a la sortie du jeu ?


Plus que ça  ::P: . EU4 est un excellent jeu en considérant le temps que j'ai passé dessus, mais après tant de temps passé sur un jeu paradox, je commence à être plus rapide à voir leurs défauts. Ajoute à cela que j'ai tendance à me méfier des gens qui hypent pour des mécanismes de jeux paradox. Par exemple, le bombardement orbital, les purges, ça a l'air d'en jeter comme ça, mais en tant que joueurs une fois qu'on aura pris l'habitude, on exterminera sans même y penser. Ça me fait penser à Way of Life sur CK2 ou Art of War sur EUIV qui ont rajouté des mécanismes qui avaient l'air sympa à priori, mais qui au final n'étaient pas aussi intéressantes que leur annonce le laissait croire.

Mais ne t'inquiète pas, je participe toujours à la GPO. Si Stellaris n'est qu'à moitié moins fun qu'EUIV, je ne devrais pas m'arrêter avant la 5e GPO.

----------


## Yemmeth

> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Suis-je le seul à trouver qu'elle a de faux airs de la BO de Batman Begins  ::blink:: 

En tout cas, au vu des différents let's play regardés pour le moment, je ne regrette pas mon achat de la Nova juste pour l'ost  ::):

----------


## Darkath

C'est comme tuer un monstre dans un FPS, tu clique et il disparait, c'est rigolo la première fois, mais au final c'est pas aussi intéressant que ça en a l'air..

Non le soucis des jeux paradox c'est que souvent tout passe par l'interface et y'a pas vraiment de feedback, visuel ou autre, pour tes actions a part quand tu repeint la map.

Pour rendre, par exemple, la purge fun, comme mécanique, non seulement faut que ça ait des conséquences a long terme que tu peux pas immédiatement prévoir (si tu peux tout immédiatement prévoir tu rentre dans le gamey pur et dur), mais faut aussi voir le bonhomme se tordre de douleur et pousser un wilhelm scream, avec si possible du sang qui éclabousse la tile qu'il occupait.
La ça devient drole et du clique comme un abruti pour répéter le truc drole.


 ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

> Non dans un hôtel de merde dont le wifi saute en permanence. Et le point wifi d'orange à proximité n'est pas mieux. J'avais un débit quand j'étais à Bangui et que je jouais à la lueur des balles traçantes.


 ::XD::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Par exemple, le bombardement orbital, les purges, ça a l'air d'en jeter comme ça, mais en tant que joueurs une fois qu'on aura pris l'habitude, on exterminera sans même y penser.


Je suis sûr que quelqu'un reprendra la légende de Tompalmer sur Stellaris et arrivera à se faire défoncer par un Fallen Empire parce-qu'il a fait le con  :haha: 

Tiens ça me fait déjà peur au niveau des coalitions moi  ::sad::

----------


## Jarec

> Je suis sûr que quelqu'un reprendra la légende de Tompalmer sur Stellaris et arrivera à se faire défoncer par un Fallen Empire parce-qu'il a fait le con


Apparemment y a déjà un exploit aussi pour attaquer les fallen et gagner facilement.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Bon ok j'ai bien fait de préco la Nova : Cette BO !!!


+1

Vivement vivement !!  :Bave:

----------


## Tchey

Je trouve la BO bien mais convenue, rien de spécial, juste bien, ce qui est déjà... bien.

Mon principal "espoir" est qu'il soit viable et amusant, de ne pas jouer un guerrier conquérant, méthode généralement la plus efficace dans ce genre de jeux.

A part ça demain lundi à 19h, ça plante, faudra attendre dans la nuit pour télécharger, donc pas jouable avant mardi matin quand les gens se sont calmés.

P'têt que j'y suis plus sensible car je l'attends (plutôt mollement, contrairement à certains ici sous amphét' !), mais j'ai l'impression que Stellaris est attendu par plus de joueurs que ceux de la "niche", non ? Ou simplement, parce qu'il touche à la fois les bases de joueurs de CK + EU + les 4X, et que ça fait quand même une belle brochette, cumulées ?

----------


## bobe

Les esclaves ne peuvent pas se rebeller ? Est-ce à dire qu'il n'y a pas du tout de système de révoltes ? Ou c'est seulement les esclaves ?
Et j'ai rien vu qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un système de commerce...

----------


## Stelarc

> une belle brochette, cumulées ?


J'avais cru lire autre chose. ::sad::

----------


## LeLiquid

Bonne question pour le commerce. Moi aussi j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de se la jouer empire commercial ça serait bien. Comme dans EU4  ::trollface::

----------


## Zavora

Sans aucun doute.

C'est le 17e DLC je crois  ::trollface::

----------


## LeLiquid

Me voila rassuré  ::ninja::

----------


## Sysco

Il y a quand même une faction qui ce crées pour demander l'émancipation des esclaves.

----------


## Munshine

> Je trouve la BO bien mais convenue, rien de spécial, juste bien, ce qui est déjà... bien.
> 
> Mon principal "espoir" est qu'il soit viable et amusant, de ne pas jouer un guerrier conquérant, méthode généralement la plus efficace dans ce genre de jeux.
> 
> A part ça demain lundi à 19h, ça plante, faudra attendre dans la nuit pour télécharger, donc pas jouable avant mardi matin quand les gens se sont calmés.
> 
> P'têt que j'y suis plus sensible car je l'attends (plutôt mollement, contrairement à certains ici sous amphét' !), mais j'ai l'impression que Stellaris est attendu par plus de joueurs que ceux de la "niche", non ? Ou simplement, parce qu'il touche à la fois les bases de joueurs de CK + EU + les 4X, et que ça fait quand même une belle brochette, cumulées ?


Bien vu.  je ne suis pas un amateur de 4X en général mais le fait que ce soit un jeu Paradox cela change la donne car j'aime la grande stratégie.
Et en effet j'espère tout comme toi que la voie pacifiste et xénophile est viable dans Stellaris vu que je suis un grand fan du Cycle de la Culture de Iain Banks.
Faites que Stellaris soit plus proche des CK pour les traits et les Factions, Victoria et EU pour les POP et l'économie que des HOI. :Emo: 

Pour l'instant raison gardée est mère de sureté pour la hype. Je précommande jamais.

----------


## Groomy

> Les esclaves ne peuvent pas se rebeller ? Est-ce à dire qu'il n'y a pas du tout de système de révoltes ? Ou c'est seulement les esclaves ?
> Et j'ai rien vu qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un système de commerce...


C'est seulement les esclaves, les pops peuvent se révolter. Le commerce c'est du léger, des échanges avec les autres civs. Ça viendra surement en extension.

----------


## The Number 9

> Les esclaves ne peuvent pas se rebeller ? Est-ce à dire qu'il n'y a pas du tout de système de révoltes ? Ou c'est seulement les esclaves ?
> Et j'ai rien vu qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un système de commerce...


Les esclaves.
Je crois que DDR Jake dans son stream met justement en esclavage toute faction proche de se révolter.

----------


## tompalmer

> Bon ok j'ai bien fait de préco la Nova : Cette BO !!!


T'es au courant qu'elle est dans les fichiers du jeu et que de toutes façon elle sortira gratuitement sur les sites de streaming ? (google music spotify etc ...)

----------


## Darkath

gnagnagna je m'appelle tompalmer et j'aime rien  ::P:

----------


## Eloween

C'est ouvert ?

----------


## Zavora

Ouais, je joue là.

----------


## Harlockin

Demain a 18h ^^

----------


## Anonyme1202

> C'est ouvert ?


Le mec qui a mal réglé sont Tardis.  :^_^:

----------


## Zavora



----------


## Edmond Edantes

Allusion à W3; mon jeu 2015-2016.
Je vais être attentif à vos retours; c'est peut-être le premier jeu paradox auquel je vais vraiment accrocher.
Déjà; en préalable, je ne supporte pas de ne pas débuter d'une situation égale à 0; ce qui me frustrait énormément des autres opus de cette licence.
Outre le fait que je n'ai jamais compris grand chose à leur gameplay. Si je résume.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Outre le fait que je n'ai jamais compris grand chose à leur gameplay. Si je résume.


C'est mal parti pour toi alors, ça a quand même l'air très proche de EU4 niveau gameplay.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> C'est mal parti pour toi alors, ça a quand même l'air très proche de EU4 niveau gameplay.


Je vu quelques parties sur youtube; Chocapic and Co; on reconnait la fibre Paradox mais cela a l'air plus digeste.

----------


## Jarec

> Allusion à W3; mon jeu 2015-2016.
> Je vais être attentif à vos retours; c'est peut-être le premier jeu paradox auquel je vais vraiment accrocher.
> Déjà; en préalable, je ne supporte pas de ne pas débuter d'une situation égale à 0; ce qui me frustrait énormément des autres opus de cette licence.
> Outre le fait que je n'ai jamais compris grand chose à leur gameplay. Si je résume.


Entre les fallen empires et les IA qui ont u ne avancée technologique sur toi, la situation de départ est loin d'être égale à 0.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

L'IA triche... C'est un grand classique
Je pardonne; c'est le signe des faibles.

----------


## Seloune

> C'est mal parti pour toi alors, ça a quand même l'air très proche de EU4 niveau gameplay.


Il y'a des "inspirations", surtout ce qui touche la diplomatie et la gestion des gouverneurs/secteurs (et encore) mais je ne vois pas trop de EU4 dans le gameplay en général...

Non je dirais plutôt un 4x classique que je trouve très proche d'un Distant Worlds par exemple, en beaucoup plus digeste.

----------


## Darkath

> L'IA triche... C'est un grand classique
> Je pardonne; c'est le signe des faibles.


t'as pas compris. tu as des IA qui seront des le début plus avancée, des empires déchus et stagnants, qui peuvent se réveiller sous certaines conditions. Tu peux aussi régler dans les options de création de la galaxie un départ asymétrique ou des IA normales seront déjà plus avancées que toi dans leur développement (mais évidemment tu peux couper tout ça si ça ne te plait pas


Quand au gameplay ça s'éloigne pas mal d'EU4/CK2 quand même

----------


## Esprit

A propos des Empires Déchus, il y a un nombre limité ou on peut choisir ? Je crois pas avoir vu l'option. J'imagine qu'ils seront entre 3 et 5 ?

----------


## Truebadour

> A propos des Empires Déchus, il y a un nombre limité ou on peut choisir ? Je crois pas avoir vu l'option. J'imagine qu'ils seront entre 3 et 5 ?


Dans les let's play en anglais, j'ai vu l'option "Advanced AI" avec un slider pour en choisir le nombre  ::):

----------


## Darkath

advanced AI c'est différent d'empire déchu il me semble, cf message plus haut

----------


## Esprit

Oui, voilà il me semble comme Darkath, d'où ma question. ^^

----------


## Truebadour

Ah bon, j'apprends un truc alors !

Et donc on sait ce que c'est les IA avancées ? Juste des empires avec des techs déjà découvertes et une ou deux colonies dès le départ ?

----------


## Harlockin

nop, Empire déchu est la trad qui a été faite des Advanced AI (même emplacement sur les let pla en et fr)

----------


## Jarec

> nop, Empire déchu est la trad qui a été faite des Advanced AI (même emplacement sur les let pla en et fr)


Heu non. 
Sur les lets play de quill18 les IA avancés c'est les advanced AI rien a voir avec les empires déchus

----------


## Harlockin

> Heu non. 
> Sur les lets play de quill18 les IA avancés c'est les advanced AI rien a voir avec les empires déchus


T'es certain ? J'ai répondu de tête mais je suis quasiment sur de mon coup  ::o:  Je vais vérifier ça évitera de continuer a dire de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Sysco

Il n'y as pas 40 background d'empire déchu, j’espère qu'on ne peux pas en avoir 2 identique dans une partie.
Donc je pense que Bisounours a raison les ia advance ne sont pas des empire déchu.

----------


## farfrael

Ayant passe beaucoup (trop) de temps a regarder des LPs ce weekend ... je vais courageusement attendre et vous laisser essuyer les platres avant de l'acheter.

Entre l'AI debile/trop passive, le cote super repetitif (oh super, envoyons pour la 45-eme fois notre vaisseau scientifique explorer un systeme. A ce niveau la, ils auraient pu mettre un bouton "explorer en permanence" et ca serait moins chiant. Meme chose pour la construction de stations miniere/de recherche ou l'upgrade des installations planetaires) et le micro-management a foison ... sans parler de la carte (ce bordel pour reconnaitre ou trouver quoique ce soit des la mid-game) et des performances (si vous n'avez pas remarque, tous les streamers mettent le jeu en rapide des le debut et ca n'avance quand meme pas).

En terme de design, la fameuse histoire des "pops", ca ressemble a 99% au systeme d'EU4 avec les cultures (et les rebelles, qu'il suffit de tataner une fois de temps en temps pour qu'ils se calment) et pas du tout au systeme de Victoria 2.

'fin bref, je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser  dessus mais ca sent l'essuyage de platre a plein nez quand meme ...

----------


## lstaff

> Ayant passe beaucoup (trop) de temps a regarder des LPs ce weekend ... je vais courageusement attendre et vous laisser essuyer les platres avant de l'acheter.
> 
> Entre l'AI debile/trop passive, le cote super repetitif (oh super, envoyons pour la 45-eme fois notre vaisseau scientifique explorer un systeme. A ce niveau la, ils auraient pu mettre un bouton "explorer en permanence" et ca serait moins chiant. Meme chose pour la construction de stations miniere/de recherche ou l'upgrade des installations planetaires) et le micro-management a foison ... sans parler de la carte (ce bordel pour reconnaitre ou trouver quoique ce soit des la mid-game) et des performances (si vous n'avez pas remarque, tous les streamers mettent le jeu en rapide des le debut et ca n'avance quand meme pas).
> 
> En terme de design, la fameuse histoire des "pops", ca ressemble a 99% au systeme d'EU4 avec les cultures (et les rebelles, qu'il suffit de tataner une fois de temps en temps pour qu'ils se calment) et pas du tout au systeme de Victoria 2.
> 
> 'fin bref, je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser  dessus mais ca sent l'essuyage de platre a plein nez quand meme ...


 ::cry::  On sera gentil de ne pas me dé-hypiser

----------


## Munshine

Ben le truc c'est que d'après le LP de Dr Choca t'as pas vraiment intérêt à envoyer un vaisseau scientifique automatiquement dans les coins où se trouvent des races qui t’aiment pas car elles peuvent te déclarer la guerre sans condition particulière contrairement à CK2. D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression que l'exploration ce n'est qu'une partie du début du jeu. Au final on se retrouve avec une carte bien établie en milieu de jeu avec des pays/empires à gérer comme dans les autres jeux Paradox.

----------


## Turgon

> On sera gentil de ne pas me dé-hypiser


La hype est la pire chose qui soit. Aussi bon soit il, le jeu ne parvient pas à être aussi bien que ce que la hype nous laissait croire. Ne pas être hypé est le meilleur moyen de ne pas être déçu. Au contraire, en particulier les jeux paradox, il faut être conscient de leurs défauts. Beaucoup sur ce thread semblent penser que ce jeu sera le messie, mais ils ne connaissent pas assez Paradox et les possibles défauts de leurs jeux.

----------


## Darkath

> T'es certain ? J'ai répondu de tête mais je suis quasiment sur de mon coup  Je vais vérifier ça évitera de continuer a dire de la merde


Sur la vidéo de choca c'est Démarrage AI avancés en français. Visiblement y'a pas d'options pour les empires déchus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ayant passe beaucoup (trop) de temps a regarder des LPs ce weekend ... je vais courageusement attendre et vous laisser essuyer les platres avant de l'acheter.
> 
> Entre l'AI debile/trop passive, le cote super repetitif (oh super, envoyons pour la 45-eme fois notre vaisseau scientifique explorer un systeme. A ce niveau la, ils auraient pu mettre un bouton "explorer en permanence" et ca serait moins chiant. Meme chose pour la construction de stations miniere/de recherche ou l'upgrade des installations planetaires) et le micro-management a foison ... sans parler de la carte (ce bordel pour reconnaitre ou trouver quoique ce soit des la mid-game) et des performances (si vous n'avez pas remarque, tous les streamers mettent le jeu en rapide des le debut et ca n'avance quand meme pas).
> 
> En terme de design, la fameuse histoire des "pops", ca ressemble a 99% au systeme d'EU4 avec les cultures (et les rebelles, qu'il suffit de tataner une fois de temps en temps pour qu'ils se calment) et pas du tout au systeme de Victoria 2.
> 
> 'fin bref, je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser  dessus mais ca sent l'essuyage de platre a plein nez quand meme ...


Faut aussi voir que tous les let's play passent 10 épisodes en early game en vitesse normale à essayer de comprendre comment jouer au jeu ou du moins à tout expliquer.

Nul doute que le jeu manque cruèllement de contenu par rapport à un CK. Et c'est la ou le départ symétrique fait tache, parceque ce que tu fais en  early reste d'être toujours relativement pareil, et t'as pas vraiment d'options pour varier ça. A mon avis faudra attendre de voir comment ça se joue en mid game pour voir si ça bouge, et d'après le stream blorg c'était nettement plus encourageant, malgré tous les bugs qu'ils avaient dans leur partie. Aussi faudra voir comment les différentes idéologies et gouvernement arrivent a varier ton style de jeu, mais ça d'éventuels manquements de coté de là ne commenceront a se voir qu'après plusieurs partie donc des dizaines d'heures.

Le timelapse posté par DDRJake n'était pas très encourageant non plus de ce coté, en 200 ans, les empires atteignent assez vite leur frontières qu'ils gardent plus ou moins jusqu'a la fin, et c'est uniquement l'IA ultra agressive spawné par event qui semble s'activer, le reste de la galaxie semblait être totalement passif.

----------


## farfrael

Apparemment ce sont:



> There's actually a lot of potential power variability for empires, but most of it isn't playable by you and a lot of it emerges over the course of the game rather than being present at the start.
> *Bigger factions exist in the form of:*
> 
>     Fallen Empires. Insanely strong at the beginning of the game, check out the Blorg streams if you want a taste.
> 
> AI Empires with advanced starts. Optional during game configuration, these are roughly equivalent to the player except they will get a head start with multiple planets.
> 
>     Disasters. Depending on the disaster a giant end-game empire may spawn.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...s_fallen_will/

----------


## Longwelwind

Article sur le modding

----------


## tompalmer

Si j'ai bien compris, depuis 10 posts ce jeu est devenu une sombre merde, mais qui a (évidemment) des chances de s'améliorer après la sortie ?

Un peu de mal à suivre, c'est un peu les montagnes russes vos réactions.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bah c'est CPC quoi. Enfin normalement un  jeu hypé devient une merde à la sortie. Là on est en avance.

----------


## Aramchek

Vous avez pas vu Distant World à sa sortie vous ?  ::P: 

Ce que je vois pour Stellaris c'est une excellente base pour la suite comme CK2 à ces débuts, même si ce dernier devient un peu fat en extension à mon gout.  ::siffle::

----------


## Molina

> Si j'ai bien compris, depuis 10 posts ce jeu est devenu une sombre merde, mais qui a (évidemment) des chances de s'améliorer après la sortie ?
> 
> Un peu de mal à suivre, c'est un peu les montagnes russes vos réactions.


C'est le stress du premier rendez-vous.

----------


## ziltoïd

> Bah c'est CPC quoi. Enfin normalement un  jeu hypé devient une merde à la sortie. Là on est en avance.


C'est tellement vrai que je bazarde tout ce que j'avais en signature pour mettre cette sainte parole.

----------


## tompalmer

> Vous avez pas vu Distant World à sa sortie vous ? 
> 
> Ce que je vois pour Stellaris c'est une excellente base pour la suite comme CK2 à ces débuts, même si ce dernier devient un peu fat en extension à mon gout.


CK2 avait quand même pas mal de contenu et on s'ennuyait pas tellement. Bon peut être que l'achat peut attendre quelques mois et un premier DLC/update.

----------


## Aramchek

> on s'ennuyait pas tellement.


Tu es déjà blasé par le jeu après 0h dessus ?  ::ninja::  Faut pas abuser des LPs c'est mauvais pour le fun.  ::):

----------


## ziltoïd

C'est quand même grave, il y a aucune mesure. Vous vous gavez d'heures de vidéos et puis après vous sortez genre "burpp, ouais au final, c'etait pas si terrible. Burp. *ouvre le bouton de son pantalon*".

CPC spririt quoi.
Et un des effets énervant de la sur-médiatisation.

Et je défend pas le jeu ou quoi que ce soit hein, je trouve ça simplement dommage, on se gave tellement de truc avant la sortie qu'on s'en lasse avant même d'y avoir touché et on passe à autre chose.

----------


## La Guigne

> C'est quand même grave, il y a aucune mesure. Vous vous gavez d'heures de vidéos et puis après vous sortez genre "burpp, ouais au final, c'etait pas si terrible. Burp. *ouvre le bouton de son pantalon*".
> 
> CPC spririt quoi.
> Et un des effets énervant de la sur-médiatisation.
> 
> Et je défend pas le jeu ou quoi que ce soit hein, je trouve ça simplement dommage, on se gave tellement de truc avant la sortie qu'on s'en lasse avant même d'y avoir touché et on passe à autre chose.


Donnez un cookie à ce monsieur  :Mellow2:

----------


## Truebadour

Sur le reddit c'est un peu pareil entre le thread de quasi haine envers Arumba et la rage due au fait que les esclaves peuvent pas se révolter  :^_^: 

D'ici à demain les threads ne seront plus que des mosaïques de screens et des forumeurs qui parlent des events marrants et du RNG en général  ::):

----------


## farfrael

Pardon de partager un avis critique du jeu après m'être renseigné en visionnant des videos dans une idée d'échanger, de discuter.

La prochaine fois je precommenderai en fermant ma gueule et je serais tres content en plus.

----------


## tompalmer

> Pardon de partager un avis critique du jeu après m'être renseigné en visionnant des videos dans une idée d'échanger, de discuter.
> 
> La prochaine fois je precommenderai en fermant ma gueule et je serais tres content en plus.


L'ennui c'est qu'on est censé exercer son esprit critique par l'expérience propre, pas en regardant des gens. 
Les tests, les vidéos et les recommandations ... C'est bien pour avoir une idée générale, mais il se peut qu'une oeuvre te fasse jouir et personne d'autre(enfin peu d'autres).

----------


## ziltoïd

> Pardon de partager un avis critique du jeu après m'être renseigné en visionnant des videos dans une idée d'échanger, de discuter.
> 
> La prochaine fois je precommenderai en fermant ma gueule et je serais tres content en plus.


Faut arreter de tout prendre personnellement aussi hein.
T'es pas en cause, c'est juste une tendance qui me gonfle un peu et j'ai aussi le droit de le dire.
Je regarde jamais des gens qui jouent à des jeux auquel je joue ou compte jouer. Je trouve que ça gâche le plaisir/déplaisir de la découverte des défauts éventuels du jeu.
Par contre j'aime regarder des gens qui jouent a des jeux auxquels j ai joué, pour voir comment eux jouent et l'impression qu'ils en ont. 
Après, c'est mon point de vue et au final, au vu des audiences des vidéos previews et autres stream, c'est plutôt moi qui devrait fermer ma gueule.

Mais le prend pas pour toi.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est quand même grave, il y a aucune mesure. Vous vous gavez d'heures de vidéos et puis après vous sortez genre "burpp, ouais au final, c'etait pas si terrible. Burp. *ouvre le bouton de son pantalon*".
> 
> CPC spririt quoi.
> Et un des effets énervant de la sur-médiatisation.
> 
> Et je défend pas le jeu ou quoi que ce soit hein, je trouve ça simplement dommage, on se gave tellement de truc avant la sortie qu'on s'en lasse avant même d'y avoir touché et on passe à autre chose.




c'est la magie des let's play, on a plus besoin de jouer aux jeux avant d'en être lassé, d'autres le font pour vous et se filment en train de souffrir  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur le reddit c'est un peu pareil entre le thread de quasi haine envers Arumba et la rage due au fait que les esclaves peuvent pas se révolter


Ce qui m'a le plus fait flippé sur le thread sur Arumba, c'est pas la haine, mais c'est la quantité de détail que les mecs sortent sur sa vie, afin de rationaliser l'aigreur dans ses vidéo, d'un divorce douloureux jusqu'a sa prescription d’anxiolytiques les mecs savent tout.

----------


## Nilsou

Dites je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi on arrête pas de faire la relation avec CK2...
Bon je débarque un peu sur ce topic, j'ai pas tout lu, c'est sans doute logique. Mais c'est juste que comme ça j'ai plutôt l'impression de voir un Distant World qu'un CK. 
Je veut dire, ici on a clairement une partie action etc privilégié par rapport au reste, comme dans Distant World, et pas trop les finesses diplomatique de CK. J’appellerai pas forcement ça un manque, ce sont clairement, toujours de mon point de vue, des jeux dans des catégories bien différentes. (je ne crois pourtant pas qu'on comparé DW à CK auparavant ...) 

Alors du coups pourquoi cette comparaison maintenant ?

Et sinon, quelqu'un a des retours sur son expérience de jeu en pré-access ? et pas simplement un feeling sur des vidz  ::rolleyes::  ?

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Messieurs calmons nous et restons sur l'essentiel :

AUJOURD HUI A 18 H !!!!!!!!!

 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## tompalmer

C'est quand même hyper chiant à regarder les let's play en général, de stratégie encore pire.
Faut vraiment que ce soit bien fait. (je sais ce que je dis pour en avoir commis un)

----------


## Darkath

> Dites je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi on arrête pas de faire la relation avec CK2...
> Bon je débarque un peu sur ce topic, j'ai pas tout lu, c'est sans doute logique. Mais c'est juste que comme ça j'ai plutôt l'impression de voir un Distant World qu'un CK. 
> Je veut dire, ici on a clairement une partie action etc privilégié par rapport au reste, comme dans Distant World, et pas trop les finesses diplomatique de CK. J’appellerai pas forcement ça un manque, ce sont clairement, toujours de mon point de vue, des jeux dans des catégories bien différentes. (je ne crois pourtant pas qu'on comparé DW à CK auparavant ...) 
> 
> Alors du coups pourquoi cette comparaison ?


C'est le même créateur sans doute.

----------


## Molina

> Dites je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi on arrête pas de faire la relation avec CK2...
> Bon je débarque un peu sur ce topic, j'ai pas tout lu, c'est sans doute logique. Mais c'est juste que comme ça j'ai plutôt l'impression de voir un Distant World qu'un CK. 
> Je veut dire, ici on a clairement une partie action etc privilégié par rapport au reste, comme dans Distant World, et pas trop les finesses diplomatique de CK. J’appellerai pas forcement ça un manque, ce sont clairement, toujours de mon point de vue, des jeux dans des catégories bien différentes. (je ne crois pourtant pas qu'on comparé DW à CK auparavant ...) 
> 
> Alors du coups pourquoi cette comparaison maintenant ?
> 
> Et sinon, quelqu'un a des retours sur son expérience de jeu en pré-access ? et pas simplement un feeling sur des vidz  ?


J'imagine par rapport aux personnages. C'est juste dommage que les interactions ne semblent pas si poussé que CK2.

----------


## Darkath

Pendant ce temps la sur le twitter de wiz et d'autres, on a déjà des indices pour le prochain jeu de paradox :

----------


## The Number 9

> Et sinon, quelqu'un a des retours sur son expérience de jeu en pré-access ? et pas simplement un feeling sur des vidz  ?


Je n'ai vu qu'un stream, rapidement. Et le mec kiffe (même si il y a des défauts, évidemment). Il n'arrête pas de le dire.

Perso, de ce que j'ai vu, je ne suis pas satisfait de tout, la diplo parait trop basique, même si je m'y attendais et une IA qui a l'air assez passive.
Mais je suis quand même toujours aussi hypé !  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :^_^: 

Ces trolls chez Paradox !

----------


## nini0196

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFA...IULxqWg/videos

----------


## Nilsou

> C'est le même créateur sans doute.


Je ne savais pas.
Donc : Certes, mais dans ce cas c'est un biais de jugement. Ils ont aussi fait des trucs comme City Skylines hein... 
A priori il sont effectivement spécialiste d'un type de jeu spécifiques, mais ça ne veut pas dire que celui ci sera bien dans le même genre et donc que la comparaison soit valide.

Edit : j'ajouterais que grâce aux vidéos fournis par le canard plus haut j'ai quand même bien l'impression de voir un Distant World déblayé pour le grand public avec une micro couche de diplomatie à la CK. La comparaison me parait donc bien plus correct avec un DW ...
En vrai c'en est presque du plagiat tant il y a de ressemblance  ::P:

----------


## Munshine

> J'imagine par rapport aux personnages. C'est juste dommage que les interactions ne semblent pas si poussé que CK2.


C'est peut être un mal pour un bien parce que se tromper dans les choix de lignée pour se retrouver avec un perso avec que des traits négatifs jusqu'à ce qu'il crève c'était plutôt frustrant dans CK2.

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a pas de plaisir sans frustration.

----------


## Jarec

> Je ne savais pas.
> Donc : Certes, mais dans ce cas c'est un biais de jugement. Ils ont aussi fait des trucs comme City Skylines hein... 
> A priori il sont effectivement spécialiste d'un type de jeu spécifiques, mais ça ne veut pas dire que celui ci sera bien dans le même genre et donc que la comparaison soit valide.
> 
> Edit : j'ajouterais que grâce aux vidéos fournis par le canard plus haut j'ai quand même bien l'impression de voir un Distant World déblayé pour le grand public avec une micro couche de diplomatie à la CK. La comparaison me parait donc bien plus correct avec un DW ...
> En vrai c'en est presque du plagiat tant il y a de ressemblance


C'est pas les mêmes dev de city skylines hein.

----------


## Nilsou

Ha oui zut, effectivement, c'est juste l'editeur. Ok bon mauvaise exemple, mais ça ne retire rien à ma remarque, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont fait un type de jeu avant que la comparaison se vaut.

----------


## Jarec

> Ha oui zut, effectivement, c'est juste l'editeur. Ok bon mauvaise exemple, mais ça ne retire rien à ma remarque, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont fait un type de jeu avant que la comparaison se vaut.


C'est les devs qui font eux même les comparaisons ^^

----------


## Darkath

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que le gars qui était responsable de CK2 est le gars qui est responsable de Stellaris. Donc forcément y'a des éléments de designs qui vont se ressembler comme avoir des personnages avec des traits, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans EU4 par exemple.

----------


## Charmide

Bon je viens de me faire quelques heures, et en effet mes craintes et ceux de pas mal sur ce topic sont confirmées.
Le jeu était bien hype, mais c'est du typique à une sortie Paradox: plein de bugs, équilibrage aux fraises qui font que t'as repéré la strat optimale à ta première partie, très peu de contenu par rapport à ce qu'on pouvait espérer (on se revoit dans 12 DLCs à 10€ pièces, génial). Franchement je sais pas ce que Paradox a filé aux youtubers & co pour avoir des premières impressions positives, les défauts sont tellement évident que tu peux pas passer à côté. 
J'ai envoyé un ticket au support steam pour demander le remboursement. Laisse tomber, déjà que j'ai décidé de jamais tomber amoureux par peur de la déception, plus jamais j'attendrais un jeu avant d'avoir lu 15 reviews et demander l'avis du topic CPC 3 mois après la sortie. 

Non je déconne, C'EST LA RUSE.  ::lol:: 
Allez, A DEMAIN LES MECS.

EDIT: Vu que je sais que vous les fans de Paradox vous aimez bien l'histoire (en particulier réaliste), je vous conseille cependant de mater le trailer de BF1, c'est sur la première guerre mondiale. J'ai déjà préco. BF + WWI = can't miss.

----------


## tompalmer

J'y ai crû en plus :con:

----------


## Zavora

Qui a crû croîtra.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A friendly reminder that we don't do midnight releases - expect @StellarisGame to release late afternoon CEST on May 9th. #DevsNeedSleepTo

----------


## WairiaM

Hâte que la journée de boulot se termine !!  :Bave: 

Ce qui m'a fait tiquer (je ne sais pas s'ils font toujours ca chez Paradox) c'est un topic sur le forum Paradox pour savoir ce que les joueurs apprécieraient comme DLC. Je sais bien que c'est illusoire de se dire qu'il n'y aura pas de DLC (surtout chez Paradox). Mais là quand même, ca va vite ^^

----------


## lstaff

> Hâte que la journée de boulot se termine !! 
> 
> Ce qui m'a fait tiquer (je ne sais pas s'ils font toujours ca chez Paradox) c'est un topic sur le forum Paradox pour savoir ce que les joueurs apprécieraient comme DLC. Je sais bien que c'est illusoire de se dire qu'il n'y aura pas de DLC (surtout chez Paradox). Mais là quand même, ca va vite ^^


Ils font des jeux qui ne sont pas hyper bien sans DLC. Ils sont censés avoir de bons jeux sans DLC.

----------


## AirConOne

> Ils font des jeux qui ne sont pas hyper bien sans DLC. Ils sont censés avoir de bons jeux sans DLC.


Je dois être fatigué ce matin, mais je ne comprend pas ta phrase. tu dis 2 choses contradictoires.

----------


## fatalix41

Ben, vous m'avez convaincu, je l'ai mis dans ma wislist... Je me le prendrai dans quelques mois quand j'aurai fait diminuer un peu mon backlog. Mais bon, vous avez réussi à me donner vraiment envie de tester ce jeu.

Merki bien pour la découverte.

----------


## Galba

Pour ces histoires de similitudes avec CK2 et EU4...
Je lui trouve aussi indirectement un petit air - attention, grosses pincettes - de Sins Of A Solar Empire "macroscopique". Je vois bien les différences hein  ::):  mais formellement, y a des similitudes qui ne sont pas pour me déplaire (déplacement des flottes, recherche, temps réel - naturellement, ...).
Peut-être qu'un jour on verra arriver un DLC avec une gestion des flottes et des combats un pouilla plus fine dans les "puits de gravité" des étoiles (sic) façon SOASE... Avec des vaisseaux capitaux et des titans - déblocables via certaines technologies ou l'exploration.

 :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

> Hâte que la journée de boulot se termine !! 
> 
> Ce qui m'a fait tiquer (je ne sais pas s'ils font toujours ca chez Paradox) c'est un topic sur le forum Paradox pour savoir ce que les joueurs apprécieraient comme DLC. Je sais bien que c'est illusoire de se dire qu'il n'y aura pas de DLC (surtout chez Paradox). Mais là quand même, ca va vite ^^


Paradox c'est les rois des dlc ^^

----------


## Longwelwind

J'étais méga-hypé, mais ça a redescendu en lisant les retours.
J'ai peur de me retrouver comme avec Civ 5 Vanilla; une bonne base, mais qui manque cruellement de mécaniques diversifiées.

----------


## Munshine

> J'étais méga-hypé, mais ça a redescendu en lisant les retours.
> J'ai peur de me retrouver comme avec Civ 5 Vanilla; une bonne base, mais qui manque cruellement de mécaniques diversifiées.


J'aimerais connaitre tes sources, juste par curiosité, hein ? :;):

----------


## Humain

> Bon je viens de me faire quelques heures, et en effet mes craintes et ceux de pas mal sur ce topic sont confirmées.
> Le jeu était bien hype, mais c'est du typique à une sortie Paradox: plein de bugs, équilibrage aux fraises qui font que t'as repéré la strat optimale à ta première partie, très peu de contenu par rapport à ce qu'on pouvait espérer (on se revoit dans 12 DLCs à 10€ pièces, génial). Franchement je sais pas ce que Paradox a filé aux youtubers & co pour avoir des premières impressions positives, les défauts sont tellement évident que tu peux pas passer à côté. 
> J'ai envoyé un ticket au support steam pour demander le remboursement. Laisse tomber, déjà que j'ai décidé de jamais tomber amoureux par peur de la déception, plus jamais j'attendrais un jeu avant d'avoir lu 15 reviews et demander l'avis du topic CPC 3 mois après la sortie. 
> 
> Non je déconne, C'EST LA RUSE. 
> Allez, A DEMAIN LES MECS.
> 
> EDIT: Vu que je sais que vous les fans de Paradox vous aimez bien l'histoire (en particulier réaliste), je vous conseille cependant de mater le trailer de BF1, c'est sur la première guerre mondiale. J'ai déjà préco. BF + WWI = can't miss.


Tu as failli avoir mon suicide sur la conscience. J'étais déjà en train de pleurer en position foetale dans la rue, prêt à craquer l'allumette pour me foutre le feu.. Parce que les bons 4x spatiaux y en a pas des masses.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'aimerais connaitre tes sources, juste par curiosité, hein ?


Ben les vidéos des youtubers pardi !

Je comprends qu'on puisse se spoiler à ce point un jeu, où est le plaisir de la découverte?

----------


## Longwelwind

> J'aimerais connaitre tes sources, juste par curiosité, hein ?


Retours ici et quelques écrits sur Reddit.
J'ai regardé aucune vidéo, néanmoins, j'ai pas des masses envie de me spoiler (surtout les catastrophes de fin de game).
Ça ne m'empêchera pas de l'acheter, j'éspère juste qu'il est pas trop vide.

----------


## heraemoes

> BLABLABLABLABLA (GROS TROLL)


J'ai failli croire que tu croyais à ton début de speatch.... mais non.




> Je lui trouve aussi indirectement un petit air - attention, grosses pincettes - de Sins Of A Solar Empire. Peut-être qu'un jour on verra arriver un DLC avec une gestion des flottes et des combats un pouilla plus fine dans les "puits de gravité" des étoiles (sic) façon SOASE... Avec des vaisseaux capitaux et des titans - déblocables via certaines technologies ou l'exploration.


Votre manque de foi me consterne. Bien sûr qu'il y aura tout çà, c'est inévitable car tel est son destin. Pour les titans, il suffit de choisir une dictature militaire pour pouvoir déjà en avoir un équivalent.
Concernant SoSE, une des similitudes que l'on craint, c'est les lags lors d'engagements massifs simultanés (plusieurs joueurs et plusieurs grosses flottes), mais même là, on peut avoir des surprises.

Bonne GPO, les CPC, vous nous direz si dans l'espaaaaace, personne ne vous a entendu crier ^^

----------


## Croaker

Quelle heure la levée du NDA (et d'éventuels tests sérieux) quelqu'un sait ?

Et je rève d'un mode/d'une suite plus "hardscience".

----------


## Harlockin

Y a pas de NDA ^^'

----------


## Groomy

Si il y avait NDA sur les vidéos jusqu'à samedi (ou jeudi je sais plus) et sur les tests jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

----------


## Croaker

Si si, il y en a un. (y'en avait deux même).

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai suivi un peu certains streams, et mes craintes sont :

- Comment s'étendre en pacifiste, alors que dans le stream de jays, on voit qu'il est rapidement bloqué parce qu'en sandwich entre 2 empires qui lui refusent le libre passage. Sans faire de guerre, si les voisins ne sont pas de bonne volonté, est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose ? En gros, est-ce qu'on a une chance d'être plus qu'un mineur avec quelques systèmes, sans guerre ?

- Le end game, c'est juste la même chose à plus grande échelle, ou il y a de nouveaux mécanismes (pas de nouveaux events, de nouveaux mécanismes de gameplay comme une gestion qui devient plus macro) ? J'ai pas regardé au-delà de la création du premier secteur, donc je ne peux pas répondre à cette question.

- Est-ce que les ethos choisis ont un impact réel sur le jeu, au-delà des pourcentages de bonus liés ? Par exemple sur la présnce ou la résolution d'events. Pour la rejouabilité, j'espère que ce ne sont pas juste quelques chiffres pour du minimaxage, mais qu'il y a un aspect RP.

- Je voulais jouer une théocratie collectiviste esclavagiste, mais si les esclaves n'apportent rien que des bonus...

----------


## Groomy

Il y a pas de culture/religion, donc pour s'étendre si il y a pas la place faut se faire la guerre.

Il y a des events spécial endgame.

Normalement les ethos ont un gros impact sur le jeu (pour le comportement de toute le monde).

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Dans EU4, il y avait la possiblité de diplo-vassalisé et d'annexé ensuite. Il doit bien y avoir un mécanisme analogue? Les fédérations pourraient également être inclu dans cette façon hippie de voir le jeu non?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> J'ai suivi un peu certains streams, et mes craintes sont :
> 
> - Comment s'étendre en pacifiste, alors que dans le stream de jays, on voit qu'il est rapidement bloqué parce qu'en sandwich entre 2 empires qui lui refusent le libre passage. Sans faire de guerre, si les voisins ne sont pas de bonne volonté, est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose ? En gros, est-ce qu'on a une chance d'être plus qu'un mineur avec quelques systèmes, sans guerre ?
> 
> - Le end game, c'est juste la même chose à plus grande échelle, ou il y a de nouveaux mécanismes (pas de nouveaux events, de nouveaux mécanismes de gameplay comme une gestion qui devient plus macro) ? J'ai pas regardé au-delà de la création du premier secteur, donc je ne peux pas répondre à cette question.
> 
> - Est-ce que les ethos choisis ont un impact réel sur le jeu, au-delà des pourcentages de bonus liés ? Par exemple sur la présnce ou la résolution d'events. Pour la rejouabilité, j'espère que ce ne sont pas juste quelques chiffres pour du minimaxage, mais qu'il y a un aspect RP.
> 
> - Je voulais jouer une théocratie collectiviste esclavagiste, mais si les esclaves n'apportent rien que des bonus...


Sur le multi de paradox, j'ai vue quelques joueurs s'ettendre agressivement autour de leur adversaire ou bien même allez chercher des planètes très loin de leurs planète de départ. Je pense qu'il ne faut surtout pas se développer en arc de cercle autour de son système mère, mais de se développer là où il y a les meilleurs système qui se présente à vous. Même si c'est un système qui se trouve loin de chez vous

edit: En gros il ne faut pas hésiter à faire comme dans civ v. dès qu'il y a un superbe spot tu le prends, même si c'est à coté de la capitale d'un autre joueur

----------


## Coyotitos

Ok, ça a vraiment l'air sympa mais je vais tout de même attendre le test dans le prochain cpc...
Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide toussa.

----------


## Darkath

> Dans EU4, il y avait la possiblité de diplo-vassalisé et d'annexé ensuite. Il doit bien y avoir un mécanisme analogue? Les fédérations pourraient également être inclu dans cette façon hippie de voir le jeu non?


Oui et oui. Former une fédération permet d'avoir une victoire partagée pour toute la fédération, et tu peux toujours vassaliser/diplo annexer d'autres factions.

----------


## Jarec

> Sur le multi de paradox, j'ai vue quelques joueurs s'ettendre agressivement autour de leur adversaire ou bien même allez chercher des planètes très loin de leurs planète de départ. Je pense qu'il ne faut surtout pas se développer en arc de cercle autour de son système mère, mais de se développer là où il y a les meilleurs système qui se présente à vous. Même si c'est un système qui se trouve loin de chez vous
> 
> edit: En gros il ne faut pas hésiter à faire comme dans civ v. dès qu'il y a un superbe spot tu le prends, même si c'est à coté de la capitale d'un autre joueur


Heuuu.....
Je suis pas sur que se retrouver avec une planète gaia encerclé par des planètes d'un autre joueur soit un très bon plan.

----------


## Darkath

Ca dépend, si t'as un trou de ver qui lie la planète a tes autres systeme, c'est comme si elle était chez toi.

Par contre si t'utilise le warp c'est pas une bonne idée effectivement.

----------


## Munshine

> Dans EU4, il y avait la possiblité de diplo-vassalisé et d'annexé ensuite. Il doit bien y avoir un mécanisme analogue? Les fédérations pourraient également être inclu dans cette façon hippie de voir le jeu non?


Justement il y a l'air d'avoir le même système d'influence que dans Victoria 2 avec la possibilité d'assimiler les races les moins développées  que la tienne.  Peut être que cela se joue plus sur le développement technologique et les relations diplomatiques inter-races. Jusqu'à quel point le module diplomatique est suffisamment bien abouti à la sortie du jeu puisque les Devs l'ont mis en avant dans le descriptif du jeu ? Est-ce que le module économique est aussi solide qu'ils le présentent ?

----------


## Jarec

> Ca dépend, si t'as un trou de ver qui lie la planète a tes autres systeme, c'est comme si elle était chez toi.
> 
> Par contre si t'utilise le warp c'est pas une bonne idée effectivement.


Ouais enfin même avec un trou de ver, c'est clairement pas une bonne idée, mais c'est mon avis.
je serais ravi d'encercler vos planètes isolées pour l'imperium  ::trollface::

----------


## ProXorP

Bon, vivement 18h qu'on puisse lancé le DL  ::): 

Sinon, pour ma part, je suis plutôt ravi de ce que j'ai vu de Stellaris : De la gestion d'empire / secteur / planetes, sans se taper la phase chiante des combats au tour à tour ( coucou MoO 2 )  ::P: 
Par contre, j'aurais aimé une diplomatie un peu plus poussée avec des espions par exemple

----------


## Molina

Je dis ça  complètement au pif, mais j'ai aussi l'impression qu'on peut assimiler ses voisins comme dans civ4, avec l'influence culturelle, non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre, j'aurais aimé une diplomatie un peu plus poussée avec des espions par exemple


DLC. Comme les routes marchandes, la race plante, les romances intergalactiques entre personnages, les sphères de Dysons et autres   ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Je dis ça  complètement au pif, mais j'ai aussi l'impression qu'on peut assimiler ses voisins comme dans civ4, avec l'influence culturelle, non ?


Nope, y'a pas de culture.

----------


## farfrael

> J'ai suivi un peu certains streams, et mes craintes sont :
> 
> - Comment s'étendre en pacifiste, alors que dans le stream de jays, on voit qu'il est rapidement bloqué parce qu'en sandwich entre 2 empires qui lui refusent le libre passage. Sans faire de guerre, si les voisins ne sont pas de bonne volonté, est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose ? En gros, est-ce qu'on a une chance d'être plus qu'un mineur avec quelques systèmes, sans guerre ?
> 
> - Le end game, c'est juste la même chose à plus grande échelle, ou il y a de nouveaux mécanismes (pas de nouveaux events, de nouveaux mécanismes de gameplay comme une gestion qui devient plus macro) ? J'ai pas regardé au-delà de la création du premier secteur, donc je ne peux pas répondre à cette question.
> 
> - Est-ce que les ethos choisis ont un impact réel sur le jeu, au-delà des pourcentages de bonus liés ? Par exemple sur la présnce ou la résolution d'events. Pour la rejouabilité, j'espère que ce ne sont pas juste quelques chiffres pour du minimaxage, mais qu'il y a un aspect RP.
> 
> - Je voulais jouer une théocratie collectiviste esclavagiste, mais si les esclaves n'apportent rien que des bonus...


Mais tais toi puisque qu'on te dit que sans preco pas de salut. Et ne t'avises pas de regarder des videos pour essayer de te faire un avis. C'est moche comme attitude (il paraît).

D'ailleurs, t'as fait une demande de permis pour avoir une opinion sur Stellaris?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je dis ça  complètement au pif, mais j'ai aussi l'impression qu'on peut assimiler ses voisins comme dans civ4, avec l'influence culturelle, non ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> DLC. Comme les routes marchandes, la race plante, les romances intergalactiques entre personnages, les sphères de Dysons et autres


Apparemment, on peut forcer l'extension de ses frontières aux dépends d'un adversaires et faire passer les systèmes limitrophes sous notre contrôle (je pense que ça ne fonctionne pas sur les systèmes contenant une ou plusieurs planètes colonisées).

Mais je n'ai rien vu pour faire changer une planète d'allégeance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais tais toi puisque qu'on te dit que sans preco pas de salut. Et ne t'avise pas de regarder des videos pour essayer de te faire un avis. C'est moche comme attitude (il paraît).
> 
> D'ailleurs, t'as fait une demande de permis pour avoir une opinion sur Stellaris?


J'ai préco, ça me donne droit à un permis non ?
Trop de gens qui ont pris le trait "Serious bizness  -50% humour" ici...

----------


## Groomy

> Mais tais toi puisque qu'on te dit que sans preco pas de salut. Et ne t'avises pas de regarder des videos pour essayer de te faire un avis. C'est moche comme attitude (il paraît).
> 
> D'ailleurs, t'as fait une demande de permis pour avoir une opinion sur Stellaris?


Le mec vexé... personne n'a critiqué ton avis hein.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> J'ai suivi un peu certains streams, et mes craintes sont :
> 
> - Comment s'étendre en pacifiste, alors que dans le stream de jays, on voit qu'il est rapidement bloqué parce qu'en sandwich entre 2 empires qui lui refusent le libre passage. Sans faire de guerre, si les voisins ne sont pas de bonne volonté, est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose ? En gros, est-ce qu'on a une chance d'être plus qu'un mineur avec quelques systèmes, sans guerre ?
> 
> - Le end game, c'est juste la même chose à plus grande échelle, ou il y a de nouveaux mécanismes (pas de nouveaux events, de nouveaux mécanismes de gameplay comme une gestion qui devient plus macro) ? J'ai pas regardé au-delà de la création du premier secteur, donc je ne peux pas répondre à cette question.
> 
> - Est-ce que les ethos choisis ont un impact réel sur le jeu, au-delà des pourcentages de bonus liés ? Par exemple sur la présnce ou la résolution d'events. Pour la rejouabilité, j'espère que ce ne sont pas juste quelques chiffres pour du minimaxage, mais qu'il y a un aspect RP.
> 
> - Je voulais jouer une théocratie collectiviste esclavagiste, mais si les esclaves n'apportent rien que des bonus...



- Bah, être Pacifiste c'est être Pacifiste point. Tu ne prends pas ce trait et possiblement un genre de gouvernement pacifique si au final tu souhaite t'étendre par la voie militaire.

- Apparemment y'a des events lié au end game et certaines technologies peuvent bouleverser le fonctionnement de ton empire ( bon je ne sais pas si c'est late-game mais commencer à avoir des IAs partout par exemple, c'est quelque-chose. )

- Impact réel, un peuple Spiritualiste aura toujours du mal à accepter des IA et militera pour qu'elles soient détruites directement. Pour la présence ou résolution d'events j'en sais rien je sais que certaines technologies sont réservés à certains traits. Je trouve justement que y'a un réel aspect RP, du moins le jeu t'aide à te l'imaginer.

- Apparemment ils n'apportent "rien que des bonus", parce-que c'est un style de fonctionnement complètement différent d'autres Empires. Faut voir avec d'autres types de jeu où tu sera complètement basé sur une population très individualiste etc. Je pense qu'au final partir esclavagiste c'est très bien, comme d'autres stratégies.

----------


## Darkath

J'ai cru comprendre que les esclaves niquent ta recherche et ton fric apparement




> Perhaps unsurprisingly, it is possible to enslave POPs, depending upon your ethos, policies, government, and the assorted species involved. Enslaving a POP causes it to produce more Food and Minerals, but means it generates extremely reduced (or no) Science and Energy, making it a significant tradeoff in terms of outputs.
> 
> More importantly, however, slavery can cause both internal and external strife; if your citizens or neighbouring empires are opposed to slavery (for instance because they are Individualists or Fanatic Individualists) then this can cause serious civil and diplomatic issues.
> 
> You can enslave any POP, but it is best done on POPs that are different from the Loyalist starting position. Doing so also moves the POP into a 'Slave' faction, removing any past allegiances they might have had; useful in the face of potential rebel uprisings.
> 
> Presently, it is not possible for slaves to revolt by themselves

----------


## saintjust

> J'ai cru comprendre que les esclaves niquent ta recherche apparement


C'est surtout qu'ils te fournissent un "travail" de bien moindre qualité dans leur domaine.

----------


## LaVaBo

> - Bah, être Pacifiste c'est être Pacifiste point. Tu ne prends pas ce trait et possiblement un genre de gouvernement pacifique si au final tu souhaite t'étendre par la voie militaire.


J'ai bien compris, je m'interroge juste sur les possibilités dans ce cas. Parce que les malus en cas de guerre pour un gouvernement pacifiste ont l'air violents. Par contre, les gouvernements pacifiques ont de bon bonus.





> J'ai cru comprendre que les esclaves niquent ta recherche apparement


Apparemment oui. Sauf que si j'ai bien compris, on peut choisir de mettre de la pop esclave ou de la pop libre sur une ressource. Donc mettre les gens libres sur la recherche et les esclaves sur les minéraux/énergies. Même si c'est pas très clair à l'heure actuelle.

Je n'ai pas vu non plus le fonctionnement des autres types de FTL que le classique que presque tous les streamers choisissent pour une première partie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le mec vexé... personne n'a critiqué ton avis hein.


Je crois qu'il déconnait.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> J'ai bien compris, je m'interroge juste sur les possibilités dans ce cas. Parce que les malus en cas de guerre pour un gouvernement pacifiste ont l'air violents. Par contre, les gouvernements pacifiques ont de bon bonus.



Oui, mais les Pacifistes peuvent avoir des bonus de production militaire quand ils sont en voie de perdre une guerre, ce qui les aide beaucoup plus si tu souhaite faire du white-peace.

----------


## IriK

> Oui, mais les Pacifistes peuvent avoir des bonus de production militaire quand ils sont en voie de perdre une guerre, ce qui les aide beaucoup plus si tu souhaite faire du white-peace.


Sure de ça ?

Il me semblait que c'était plutôt un décret, utilisable par tout le monde avec un peu d'influence donc, qui augmente tes bénéfices/baisse couts de maintenance des flottes si tu perd, et l'inverse si tu gagne. A utiliser en cas de nécessité absolu donc.

Et puis être pacifiste ne veut pas dire être inoffensif, cf le live de Jay lors du début de conflit avec les lamas.
Même si à la fin le bombardement massif à aidé et la skill l'a renporté  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai bien compris, je m'interroge juste sur les possibilités dans ce cas. Parce que les malus en cas de guerre pour un gouvernement pacifiste ont l'air violents. Par contre, les gouvernements pacifiques ont de bon bonus.


Pour ce qu'on en a vu/lu, pacifiste pur et dur, c'est probablement très long. Par contre tu peux faire le gentil pacifiste par devant et méchant par derrière en finançant et aidant des factions chez les autres puis en les assimilant dans une fédération.
Après tu peux aussi améliorer les relations avec tes voisins jusqu'à ce qu'ils veuillent bien s'allier avec toi (comme d'hab en fait). A partir de 4 alliances tu crées une fédération. Pour le détail je ne sais pas comment ca marche. Faut voir aussi comment fonctionne de bout en bout la vassalisation. Il doit probablement exister une option d'annexation du vassal au royaume/empire/bidule en cas de bonnes relations.

----------


## Molina

> Pour ce qu'on en a vu/lu, pacifiste pur et dur, c'est probablement très long. Par contre tu peux faire le gentil pacifiste par devant et méchant par derrière en finançant et aidant des factions chez les autres puis en les assimilant dans une fédération.
> Après tu peux aussi améliorer les relations avec tes voisins jusqu'à ce qu'ils veuillent bien s'allier avec toi (comme d'hab en fait). A partir de 4 alliances tu crées une fédération. Pour le détail je ne sais pas comment ca marche. Faut voir aussi comment fonctionne de bout en bout la vassalisation. Il doit probablement exister une option d'annexation du vassal au royaume/empire/bidule en cas de bonnes relations.


La présidence de la fédé c'est pas par un vote  des pays ? A priori, suffit juste d'être bien vu par tout le monde  :Cigare:

----------


## saintjust

Ca me fait toujours un peu rire, l'expansion "pacifique" dans un 4X où l'on supprimerait le X de extermination...Ca peut être un trait qui donne des bonus, mais doit-on y associer forcement une absence d'expansion? Le sel du jeu, c'est la découverte et l'expansion en extraterritorialité où l'on n'est pas sur que les autres races acceptent de bon cœur un impérialisme fusse t il "pacifique"...Les anciens pays colonisés dans notre monde nous l'ont rappelé.
Les codes moraux dans les 4X, on s'en fout un peu là et les 4X bien pensants ou lawful-good, c'est antinomique. Pourquoi pas un comité d'éthique pendant qu'on y est ?...Quoique...ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un DLC pour ces empires "vertueux".

----------


## Groomy

> La présidence de la fédé c'est pas par un vote  des pays ? A priori, suffit juste d'être bien vu par tout le monde


Non c'est chacun son tour.

----------


## Molina

> Non c'est chacun son tour.




Ah bah du coup j'ai rien dit.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Sure de ça ?
> 
> Il me semblait que c'était plutôt un décret, utilisable par tout le monde avec un peu d'influence donc, qui augmente tes bénéfices/baisse couts de maintenance des flottes si tu perd, et l'inverse si tu gagne. A utiliser en cas de nécessité absolu donc.


Le plus gros bonus donne -60% a 100% de Warscore et +60% a -100% il n'est pas accessible aux militaristes.

----------


## Anonyme899

> http://www.mazars.fr/var/mazars/stor...1h_oe_full.gif
> 
> Ah bah du coup j'ai rien dit.


De toute façon on sera fixé ce soir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca me fait toujours un peu rire, l'expansion "pacifique" dans un 4X où l'on supprimerait le X de extermination...Ca peut être un trait qui donne des bonus, mais doit-on y associer forcement une absence d'expansion? Le sel du jeu, c'est la découverte et l'expansion en extraterritorialité où l'on n'est pas sur que les autres races acceptent de bon cœur un impérialisme fusse t il "pacifique"...Les anciens pays colonisés dans notre monde nous l'ont rappelé.
> Les codes moraux dans les 4X, on s'en fout un peu là et les 4X bien pensants ou lawful-good, c'est antinomique. Pourquoi pas un comité d'éthique pendant qu'on y est ?...Quoique...ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un DLC pour ces empires "vertueux".


Pacifiste ne veut pas dire que tu ne feras jamais la guerre, juste qu'avec les malus, ce sera la dernière option. Mais elle sera toujours une option.

----------


## IriK

> Le plus gros bonus donne -60% a 100% de Warscore et +60% a -100% il n'est pas accessible aux militaristes.


Pas immédiatement, mais se débloque après.

----------


## Kelexel

> Ca me fait toujours un peu rire, l'expansion "pacifique" dans un 4X où l'on supprimerait le X de extermination...Ca peut être un trait qui donne des bonus, mais doit-on y associer forcement une absence d'expansion? Le sel du jeu, c'est la découverte et l'expansion en extraterritorialité où l'on n'est pas sur que les autres races acceptent de bon cœur un impérialisme fusse t il "pacifique"...Les anciens pays colonisés dans notre monde nous l'ont rappelé.
> Les codes moraux dans les 4X, on s'en fout un peu là et les 4X bien pensants ou lawful-good, c'est antinomique. Pourquoi pas un comité d'éthique pendant qu'on y est ?...Quoique...ça pourrait faire l'objet d'un DLC pour ces empires "vertueux".


Mais c'est la description de EELV ça. 

Doit être chiante comme partie, la moindre décision que tu prends, directe le jeu t'empêche de la mettre en pratique.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Pas immédiatement, mais se débloque après.


D'après le wiki il est inaccessible aux militaristes.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Sinon quelqu'un a-t-il reçu sa clé gamesplanet ?

----------


## TKN Jez

> Sinon quelqu'un a-t-il reçu sa clé gamesplanet ?


Je +1 cette question  ::): 

Ah j'oubliais :

 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est bon je peux jouer !

----------


## Harlockin

Lâche photoshop un peu  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Lâche photoshop un peu


N’empêche que moi j'ai reçu ma clé  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> C'est bon je peux jouer !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/66e8bdf...71c4cddff8.jpg


Assassin's Creed ? Sérieux ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Whiskey

> C'est bon je peux jouer !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/66e8bdf...71c4cddff8.jpg


Fake, tu as un bouton "jouer" alors qu'a gauche dans ta liste le titre est pas en blanc. Tu aurais du mettre le bouton Installer au lieu de Jouer, ca aurait été plus crédible  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Hop ma clé est activée sur steam aussi. Plus que six heures ..

----------


## Anonyme1202

Si y a une chaine d’événements où le Docteur nous sauve les miches.  ::wub::

----------


## Elidjah

> Assassin's Creed ? Sérieux ?


Et Spore...

----------


## Anonyme899

> 


Objectif professionnel du jour
trouver le moyen de partir discretos..

----------


## pouf

Vous les avez achetées où vos clés pour ceux qui les ont déjà ?

----------


## Darkath

Site de paradox pour ma part.

----------


## Harlockin

Steam direct, j'avais 6€ de vente de cartes a épuiser  ::ninja::

----------


## Whiskey

> Vous les avez achetées où vos clés pour ceux qui les ont déjà ?


Steam directement.

----------


## Dyce

Question à la con du jour : Y'a une VF ??

----------


## Whiskey

> Question à la con du jour : Y'a une VF ??


D'après steam que l'interface (texte, ui, etc).

----------


## Da-Soth

> Objectif professionnel du jour
> trouver le moyen de partir discretos..
> http://i.giphy.com/XrVLW6AQd1vtS.gif


La veste sur la chaise. La boule de fumée. Le rendez vous à la compta. J'ai plein de technique à partager.

----------


## Croaker

J'espère qu'ils ont corrigé les "débordements de texte" qu'on a vu passer dans les streams.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Je n'y crois pas trop perso.

----------


## madgic

:Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Groomy

Merci pour la clé  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui je me doute que

----------


## Asimof

Merci pour la clef Madgicsysteme  ::trollface:: 

Edit : Grillé

----------


## pouf

hahaha oué merci pour la clé

----------


## Harlockin

> Merci pour la clé


Et c'est la qu'il a vraiment pas activé sa clé avant de poster le screen...  ::trollface::

----------


## leon9999

Bonjour les canards,

Quelqu'un peut t-il confirmer qu'à partir du menu on a une partie tutorial (découpé en chapitres)  comme les autres jeux paradox ou bien c'est juste le personnage qui te donne des conseils dans le jeu qui est le tuto ? 

Merci

----------


## Anonyme899

> La veste sur la chaise. La boule de fumée. Le rendez vous à la compta. J'ai plein de technique à partager.


Je vais tenter un déplacement en wormhole. Façon Homeworld avec le rectangle bleu et le gros bruit "brouaouaouamaouam".

bon sinon en général je dis 'A demain je dois aller au [insérer profession libérale ici]"  ::P:

----------


## Esprit

Pour vous aider à patienter : http://www.stellariscountdown.com/ 

Vous pouvez même accélérer le temps, si c'est pas génial ça.  :;):

----------


## Husc

Même s'il me tente bien je vais un peu attendre les retours tout de même  ::): . J'attends vos retour avec grande impatience.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Tu n'auras aucun retour tellement les mecs vont être happés par le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## TKN Jez

Ptin clé toujours pas dispo sur Gamesplanet  ::(: 

Ca va que j'ai une bonne ligne pour DL le tout (cf signature)....

----------


## lstaff

Moi j'attend celle de Instant Gaming

----------


## Esprit

> Ptin clé toujours pas dispo sur Gamesplanet 
> 
> Ca va que j'ai une bonne ligne pour DL le tout (cf signature)....


Pareil. Sauf pour la co mais y a pas de pré-loading donc...

----------


## Phibrizo

Dites,

Si on a précommandé mais qu'on n'a pas la possibilité d'activer la clé avant la sortie du jeu, on a les bonus de précommande ou pas ?  ::(:

----------


## Roumain

Comment ça se passe généralement sur GMG ? On reçoit la clé par mail ? Ou un email quand la clé est dispo sur le site ?

Pour l'instant ... RIEN !

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Oui on est averti par mail normalement.
Mais pas d'inquiétude, seuls ceux qui ont préco sur steam et chez paradox ont leur clé apparemment...

----------


## Kelexel

C'est quand même étrange ces bonus d'artwork en PDF.

----------


## Seymos

> Bon je viens de me faire quelques heures, et en effet mes craintes et ceux de pas mal sur ce topic sont confirmées.
> Le jeu était bien hype, mais c'est du typique à une sortie Paradox: plein de bugs, équilibrage aux fraises qui font que t'as repéré la strat optimale à ta première partie, très peu de contenu par rapport à ce qu'on pouvait espérer (on se revoit dans 12 DLCs à 10€ pièces, génial). Franchement je sais pas ce que Paradox a filé aux youtubers & co pour avoir des premières impressions positives, les défauts sont tellement évident que tu peux pas passer à côté. 
> J'ai envoyé un ticket au support steam pour demander le remboursement. Laisse tomber, déjà que j'ai décidé de jamais tomber amoureux par peur de la déception, plus jamais j'attendrais un jeu avant d'avoir lu 15 reviews et demander l'avis du topic CPC 3 mois après la sortie. 
> 
> Non je déconne, C'EST LA RUSE. 
> Allez, A DEMAIN LES MECS.
> 
> EDIT: Vu que je sais que vous les fans de Paradox vous aimez bien l'histoire (en particulier réaliste), je vous conseille cependant de mater le trailer de BF1, c'est sur la première guerre mondiale. J'ai déjà préco. BF + WWI = can't miss.


WWI+US/Allemagne : does not compute.

----------


## Whiskey

> Comment ça se passe généralement sur GMG ? On reçoit la clé par mail ? Ou un email quand la clé est dispo sur le site ?
> 
> Pour l'instant ... RIEN !
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/26...0509135853.png


Ta clé est envoyer par mail et aussi dispo sur ton compte gmg (a la place de "No keys available...". En général GMG donne la clé a la sortie du jeu, sauf si y a un preload, la tu peut l'avoir plus tot.

----------


## Roumain

> Oui on est averti par mail normalement.
> Mais pas d'inquiétude, seuls ceux qui ont préco sur steam et chez paradox ont leur clé apparemment...





> Ta clé est envoyer par mail et aussi dispo sur ton compte gmg (a la place de "No keys available...". En général GMG donne la clé a la sortie du jeu, sauf si y a un preload, la tu peut l'avoir plus tot.


Merci pour vos réponses les gars. Je commence à être un peu sur les dents  ::mellow::

----------


## Yemmeth

Clé dispo sur Imperial Games et non region locked pour ceux qui hésiteraient encore  :;): 

Et toujours 15% de reduc sur chaques editions.

----------


## madgic

::siffle::

----------


## lstaff

Envoie pas ta clé comme ça car après on peut aller faire croire à steam que c'est notre compte blabla

----------


## Naad

C'est quand même incroyable cette mode des mecs qui mettent en ligne tout fier un scan de ticket de caisse.  ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'aurai presque envie de faire révoquer ta clé.  ::ninja:: 
Juste pour la leçon.  ::P:

----------


## Valdr

J'ai préco sur GreenManGaming il y a 10 Jours. La j'ai recu mon mail "Your Stellaris: Nova Edition prepurchase"!
Problème: si il y a lien  pour savoir comment activer un jeu sur Steam, il n'y a aucun code tant dans le message que sur mon compte. C'est la procédure normale chez eux?...

----------


## Croaker

En plus il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi être fier de le prendre plein pot ailleurs que sur le site du developpeur ...

----------


## Snakeshit

> C'est quand même incroyable cette mode des mecs qui mettent en ligne tout fière un scan de ticket de caisse.


Chut, avec un peu de chance il scannera sa carte bancaire recto-verso  ::ninja:: .

----------


## frostphoenyx

> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-g...planet.com.png


Moi toujours rien >_<

----------


## Zavora

Idem. Encore plus fort, je peux pas me loguer (à GMG) : erreur 403  ::wacko::

----------


## Whiskey

> J'ai préco sur GreenManGaming il y a 10 Jours. La j'ai recu mon mail "Your Stellaris: Nova Edition prepurchase"!
> Problème: si il y a lien  pour savoir comment activer un jeu sur Steam, il n'y a aucun code tant dans le message que sur mon compte. C'est la procédure normale chez eux?...


Tu aura ta clé normalement ce soir, au pire cherche la directement sur ton compte GMG ce soir quand elle sera dispo. 

GMG est un magasin sérieux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Idem. Encore plus fort, je peux pas me loguer (à GMG) : erreur 403


Mais qui peut flancher temporairement du a une grande demande  ::P:

----------


## madgic

> Moi toujours rien >_<


 ::ninja::

----------


## Valdr

Ok alors je vais patienter plutôt que de me mettre a courir en rond en agitant les bras et en hurlant.
Mais a tout hasard, ca peux pas être un bug dans l'envois des codes de preco? Vu que certains bonus de preco (je suis faible  ::'(:  ) en dépendent ca serais dommage d'en être floué!

----------


## Croaker

On a vu mieux comme testeur, mais IGN vient d'ouvrir les hostilités en terme de test. (Et il me semble qu'ils se sont gourrés dans l'heure du NDA).

Bon effectivement c'est maintenant que ça sort de partout.

----------


## Groomy

Vous les aurez vos clés, il y a encore le temps.

----------


## Jaycie

> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-g...planet.com.png


Tiens c'est marrant toutes les clés de gamesplanet n'arrivent pas en même temps  ::P:  (j'ai pas encore la mienne)

----------


## AKG

Clé dispo sur imperialgames pour moi aussi. 26€, paypal dispo, store legit, rien à dire.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> 


Perso j'éviterais d'exposer comme ça une clé d'Activation, on sais jamais. 

Ne jamais sous estimer le pouvoir d'enculé de l'être Humain  :;):

----------


## lokideath

> On a vu mieux comme testeur, mais IGN vient d'ouvrir les hostilités en terme de test. (Et il me semble qu'ils se sont gourrés dans l'heure du NDA).
> 
> Bon effectivement c'est maintenant que ça sort de partout.


Celui plus positif de destructoid : http://www.destructoid.com/review-st...s-358688.phtml

----------


## Truebadour

Pour l'instant IGN avec son 6/10 se démarque des autres testeurs qui donnent d'excellentes notes.

La question reste de savoir combien de temps ils ont eu pour y jouer, pas facile de déterminer la "valeur" d'un jeu Paradox avec un seul run  ::(:

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Et dans l'absolu 6/10 n'est pas une mauvaise note. Quels sont leurs arguments ? (impossible d'accéder à leur site because taf...)

----------


## Aymeeeric

Plutôt bon pour pas mal de sites (retwets de l'equipe de dev)  :
9/10 - Destructoid
8/10 - pcinvasion
9/10 - gamewatcher
5/5   - criticallysane
Exemplary - explorminate

A voir pour les tests FR...

----------


## Manu III

> La veste sur la chaise.


Très bonne technique celle là. Si en plus il pleut c'est over powered.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Pour l'instant IGN avec son 6/10 se démarque des autres testeurs qui donnent d'excellentes notes.
> 
> La question reste de savoir combien de temps ils ont eu pour y jouer, pas facile de déterminer la "valeur" d'un jeu Paradox avec un seul run





> It took me 50 hours and three games, progressively raising the difficulty and giving a computer empire a huge buff before they declared war on me for the first time.


D'après ce qu'il dit, il a quand même pas mal joué.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et dans l'absolu 6/10 n'est pas une mauvaise note. Quels sont leurs arguments ? (impossible d'accéder à leur site because taf...)


En gros, très bon démarrage mais le mid-game devient plutot ennuyeux. L'IA ne fait pas grand chose et le joueur n'a pas grand chose à faire. Il n'a pas non plus aimé le système de diplomatie. C'est un peu le même problème que Europa. La guerre n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt stratégique.

----------


## Croaker

En gros il n'a pas aimé à partir du "mid game" : IA beaucoup trop passive, mécanismes diplomatiques simplistes, pas vraiment d'intérêt à faire autre chose que latter les autres factions.
Si j'ai bien suivi, c'est un fan hardcore d'EU4 et CK2. 
Pour les gens qui ont 2h à tuer et sont anglophones, il est dans le podcast de 3MA

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il n'a pas aimé non plus d'être forcé à ne gérer que 5 planètes, il me semble que c'est configurable cette limite.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Il n'a pas aimé non plus d'être forcé à ne gérer que 5 planètes, il me semble que c'est configurable cette limite.


Il dit que les secteurs et l'automatisation de leur gestion tuent tout l'intérêt du jeu.

----------


## Molina

> En gros il n'a pas aimé à partir du "mid game" : IA beaucoup trop passive, mécanismes diplomatiques simplistes, pas vraiment d'intérêt à faire autre chose que latter les autres factions.
> Si j'ai bien suivi, c'est un fan hardcore d'EU4 et CK2. 
> Pour les gens qui ont 2h à tuer et sont anglophones, il est dans le podcast de 3MA
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> *
> Il n'a pas aimé non plus d'être forcé à ne gérer que 5 planètes,* il me semble que c'est configurable cette limite.


Si c'est un fan hardcore de CK2, c'est un peu paradoxal.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

De toute manière quel est le bon dernier 4X spatial qu'on a pu se mettre sous la main dernièrement ?  :tired: 

J'en ai testé pas mal, tous méritaient plus ou moins entre 6 a 14/20, donc on va pas s'affoler.

----------


## madgic

> Si c'est un fan hardcore de CK2, c'est un peu paradoxal.


Je dirais même plus, c'est un paradox  ::ninja::

----------


## Valdr

De toute facon m'sieurs dames, je ne surprendrais personne en disant que les avis des sites généralistes sont souvent trop superficiels pour les jeux de ce type. Y a qu'a voir Polaris Sector, dans pas mal de tests les "journalistes" sont totalement passé a coté de ce qui le rendait unique et en faisait un super bon jeu, voir même ont érigé en défaut rédhibitoire certains aspects qui sont pourtant un bol d'air dans le genre du 4x.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> De toute facon m'sieurs dames, je ne surprendrais personne en disant que les avis des sites généralistes sont souvent trop superficiels pour les jeux de ce type. Y a qu'a voir Polaris Sector, dans pas mal de tests les "journalistes" sont totalement passé a coté de ce qui le rendait unique et en faisait un super bon jeu, voir même ont érigé en défaut rédhibitoire certains aspects qui sont pourtant un bol d'air dans le genre du 4x.


Polaris Sector est aussi très très vite ennuyant, c'est mon avis mais en terme de 4X spatial le dernier qu'on a eu qui soit vraiment de qualité c'est Distant Worlds.

----------


## Croaker

Sur un jeu où les parties sont aussi longues, c'est chaud si ta campagne peut être foutue "la faute à pas de chance". (genre une rng pourrie ou même un système d'événements qui pête, ça s'est déjà vu chez Para).

----------


## Aymeeeric

Un avis très intéressant de RPS  (qui me rassure en tout cas) :




> I say that I’d expected something messier and part of me had hoped for something messier. That messiness may come with expansions and DLC, but for now Stellaris is incredibly assured and confident, if perhaps a little too tidy and streamlined. It’s one of the most accomplished 4X space games I’ve ever played, but it feels knowable. Despite all of the randomisation and the extraordinary influence of Fallen Empires and other features that shake the 4X formula hard enough to make it wobble, this is a game that can be understood, analysed and mastered. Doing so has been, and will continue to be, a joy, and yet I crave the early days of exploration before the galactic map became a place on which to exterminate the competition rather than to find new ways of living.
> 
> The great experiment of the game was not so much the change of scenery, from history to science fiction, it was the decision to create a Civ-like game of expansion with some complexities and aspects of simulation borrowed from grand strategy. It’s in the simulation of a living galaxy that most of the complexity has been lost, but what has been gained is a precise and finely tuned machine. Less erratic and surprising than its ancestors, but much more elegant in its design.

----------


## Valdr

> Polaris Sector est aussi très très vite ennuyant, c'est mon avis mais en terme de 4X spatial le dernier qu'on a eu qui soit vraiment de qualité c'est Distant Worlds.


Pas vraiment (enfin c'est mon avis) le rythme est géré différemment de la plupart des 4x mais on s'habitue vite. Perso je l'avais prit sans trop y croire pour attendre Stellaris et j'ai passé énormément d'heures dessus. J'étais même prêt a refaire une partie directement après avoir fini ma dernière (chose rare pour moi en général c'est l'overdose après 70h).
Du coup j'ai commencé Age of Decadence ce weekend pour patienter, et j'aurais pas du car il est tellement bien que je vais pas pouvoir le lacher avant d'avoir fini ma partie...  ::'(:

----------


## Da-Soth

> De toute facon m'sieurs dames, je ne surprendrais personne en disant que les avis des sites généralistes sont souvent trop superficiels pour les jeux de ce type. Y a qu'a voir Polaris Sector, dans pas mal de tests les "journalistes" sont totalement passé a coté de ce qui le rendait unique et en faisait un super bon jeu, voir même ont érigé en défaut rédhibitoire certains aspects qui sont pourtant un bol d'air dans le genre du 4x.


J'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt l'inverse. Au vu de la qualité de l'early game, ceux qui ne font que l'effleurer vont l'encenser et ceux qui vont vraiment creuser vont trouver les limites.
Perso, je lis ses arguments, je les trouve pas déconnant et je jugerais sur pièce. Mais connaissant Paradox et sa maladie actuelle de trouver que la conquête est sale dans un Grand Stratégie, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que je rejoigne son avis.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Pas vraiment (enfin c'est mon avis) le rythme est géré différemment de la plupart des 4x mais on s'habitue vite. Perso je l'avais prit sans trop y croire pour attendre Stellaris et j'ai passé énormément d'heures dessus. J'étais même prêt a refaire une partie directement après avoir fini ma dernière (chose rare pour moi en général c'est l'overdose après 70h).
> Du coup j'ai commencé Age of Decadence ce weekend pour patienter, et j'aurais pas du car il est tellement bien que je vais pas pouvoir le lacher avant d'avoir fini ma partie...


Le problème que j'ai eu avec Stellaris c'est qu'en difficulté Maximale tu est très très vite dépendant d'un bon départ. Quand c'était le cas pour moi, à partir d'un moment je surclassais n'importe-quelle IA et même en 1 vs 8.
Passer le restant de tes heures à raser méthodiquement la moindre colonie avec des batailles qui sont très facilement gagnées par toi, c'est moyen.

Après il est pas mauvais, mais il reste dans les 4X moyens amha.

----------


## Harlockin

Vous pouvez toujours micro managé les planètes etc de vos micro secteur de toute façon. (comme sur ck2 ou on peu quand même construire des bâtiments sur les provinces des vassaux). Après y a surement des malus aussi.

----------


## hein

> Un avis très intéressant de RPS  (qui me rassure en tout cas) :


En bref, un bel emballage qui réalisera pleinement son potentiel après une flopée de DLC mais le contraire eut été surprenant...

----------


## Croaker

> Si c'est un fan hardcore de CK2, c'est un peu paradoxal.


Je pense qu'il s'attendait à ce que les secteurs fonctionnent un peu comme des vassaux de CK2, et en fait ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas, c'est simplement un système pour éviter le micromanagement (à part quelques évènements plutôt rares).

----------


## Aymeeeric

> En bref, un bel emballage qui réalisera pleinement son potentiel après une flopée de DLC mais le contraire eut été surprenant...


Oui, un bon jeu Paradox quoi.

----------


## Valdr

> Le problème que j'ai eu avec Stellaris c'est qu'en difficulté Maximale tu est très très vite dépendant d'un bon départ. Quand c'était le cas pour moi, à partir d'un moment je surclassais n'importe-quelle IA et même en 1 vs 8.
> Passer le restant de tes heures à raser méthodiquement la moindre colonie avec des batailles qui sont très facilement gagnées par toi, c'est moyen.
> 
> Après il est pas mauvais, mais il reste dans les 4X moyens amha.


J'ai pas eu ce soucis (et ca m'aurais gonflé moi aussi dans ma galaxie de 800 systèmes, même si on peu forcer l'enemis a céder ses planètes sous blocus et donc éviter les invasions).
J'avais activé l'option "menace extérieur a la galaxie"pour pimenter et j'ai pas été décu. 


Spoiler Alert! 


en fin de partie on se retrouve en mode Mass Effect 3 avec l'invasion de Reapers-like qui pulvérise les flottes des empires de la galaxie avec des vaisseaux surpuissants et atomises les planètes et étoiles a coup de supernova! Et a faire une course contre la monde pour trouver d’où ils viennent et quel sont leurs faiblesses avant de n'avoir plus assez de ressource pour les contrer


Perso j'ai trouvé ca génial et ardu, et ca transforme une fin de partie ennuyeuse en challenge.

----------


## canope

Explorminate le qualifie d'exemplaire. La review est bien complète. https://explorminate.net/2016/05/09/stellaris-review/
De toute façon, ici, les jeux passent du statut "messie" au statut "bullshit" plus vite que le développement des spores!
Vous êtes capable de vous hyper à une vitesse folle, et de vous couper l'orgasme au dernier moment en un claquement de doigt!!! C'est à la fois marrant et inquiétant ::): 

Attendez de voir par vous même! Et avant de poster vos deceptions, postez ce qui vous plait en 1er! Vous verrez, vous serez de meilleure humeur ::): 

C'est paradox, vous vous attendiez à quoi? Un jeu qui n'aura pas besoin de patch multiples ou de DLC indispensables? Naaan  ::): !

----------


## lapounet

Bon alors c'est bien ou c'est de la merde finalement  ::huh:: 

Dans le doute je viens de l'acheter  ::ninja::

----------


## hein

Au faite, quelqu'un sait la taille de la bete ?

----------


## Da-Soth

Europa IV était très bien à sa sortie et déjà très complet. Bon il profitait déjà de 3 opus précédents.

Le DLC "à la Paradox" est très bien quand il permet de faire évoluer un jeu et de le maintenir plusieurs années à la sortie. Par contre, il ne doit en aucun cas être vu comme un moyen d'ajouter le gameplay manquant à un jeu.

----------


## Whiskey

> Au faite, quelqu'un sait la taille de la bete ?


Me semble moins de 4 go, plus précisément vers 1,7 go. A confirmer.

----------


## Molina

> Explorminate le qualifie d'exemplaire. La review est bien complète. https://explorminate.net/2016/05/09/stellaris-review/
> De toute façon, ici, les jeux passent du statut "messie" au statut "bullshit" plus vite que le développement des spores!
> Vous êtes capable de vous hyper à une vitesse folle, et de vous couper l'orgasme au dernier moment en un claquement de doigt!!! C'est à la fois marrant et inquiétant
> 
> Attendez de voir par vous même! Et avant de poster vos deceptions, postez ce qui vous plait en 1er! Vous verrez, vous serez de meilleure humeur
> 
> C'est paradox, vous vous attendiez à quoi? Un jeu qui n'aura pas besoin de patch multiples ou de DLC indispensables? Naaan !


N'importe quoi. C'est juste que ce jeu va être super, mais on est un peu déçu qu'il soit de la merde.


Wait.. Attends... J'hésite à partir à 17h aujourd'hui. Qui me suit ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

> De toute façon, ici, les jeux passent du statut "messie" au statut "bullshit" plus vite que le développement des spores!


C'est pas non plus forcément les mêmes personnes. Certains s'emballent, d'autres sont plus prudents, d'autres n'aiment pas. Et tu en as même qui peuvent changer d'avis au vu des DD.
Il ne faut pas croire que le gamer moyen est lunatique (quoique).

----------


## Zavora

2h après dernier passage, GMG toujours inaccessible au login... j'adore.

----------


## AKG

70 sur PCGamer, le testeur dit la même chose qu'ailleurs, un super early game et après ça se dégrade.

http://www.pcgamer.com/stellaris-review/

----------


## hein

> 2h après dernier passage, GMG toujours inaccessible au login... j'adore.


Au pire certains feront des copies d'ecran pour que tu puisse profiter un peu...

----------


## canope

> Il ne faut pas croire que le gamer moyen est lunatique (quoique).


Je ne parle pas du gamer moyen mais du Canard assidu! ::):  c'est une grosse nuance ::P:

----------


## Whiskey

> 2h après dernier passage, GMG toujours inaccessible au login... j'adore.


Ca doit etre de ton coté car j'y arrive sans aucun soucis. Essai de vider le cache, ou teste avec un autre navigateur.

----------


## Darkath

> Et dans l'absolu 6/10 n'est pas une mauvaise note. Quels sont leurs arguments ? (impossible d'accéder à leur site because taf...)


Pour IGN 6/10 c'est un 2  ::P:

----------


## Zavora

> Ca doit etre de ton coté car j'y arrive sans aucun soucis. Essai de vider le cache, ou teste avec un autre navigateur.


Tiens, ouais, ça marche avec Edge... c'est quoi ce bowdel  :tired:  merci  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Stellaris Download  No keys available for this game.


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## bobe

> C'est paradox, vous vous attendiez à quoi? Un jeu qui n'aura pas besoin de patch multiples ou de DLC indispensables? Naaan !


Le problème, c'est qu'il y a des choses qui ne pourront pas être ajoutées ultérieurement (ou je vois pas comment).
Par rapport à mes attentes d'un 4X/stratégie développé par paradox, l'absence de système de commerce, c'est comme si il n'y avait pas de système de diplomatie. Impensable.

----------


## Jaycie

> Le problème, c'est qu'il y a des choses qui ne pourront pas être ajoutées ultérieurement (ou je vois pas comment).
> Par rapport à mes attentes d'un 4X/stratégie développé par paradox, l'absence de système de commerce, c'est comme si il n'y avait pas de système de diplomatie. Impensable.


Ils se sont inspirés de CK2 et pas de EU4 sur ce niveau là apparemment  ::P:

----------


## Harlockin

Et pourquoi ça pourrait pas être ajouté par la suite ? Regarde CK2, depuis sa sortie le jeu a du être quasiment recodé a 70% voir plus, avec le nouveau moteur etc.. donc ne soit pas si certains de ça ^^

----------


## Alchimist

Une extension qui rajoute du commerce, espionnage, meilleure diplomatie (...) c'est toujours possible, on est sur un 4x donc c'est relativement flexible. 

Après les review ne m'étonnent pas, je m'attendais à ça, mais pour un jeu que l'on peut trouver à 30€ sur des sites legit, ça ne me dérange pas tant que ça, dès l'instant où Paradox suit son jeu avec des mises à jour gratuites et des extensions travaillées.

----------


## Whiskey

Oublier pas que le jeu est moddable, donc oui tout est possible  ::P: 

Sinon reste 1h30 a attendre !  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Wait.. Attends... J'hésite à partir à 17h aujourd'hui. Qui me suit ?


J'ouvre la voie

----------


## Tomaka17

J'aimerais bien une option "Télécharger automatiquement ce jeu lors de sa sortie" sur Steam.

----------


## Croaker

> Pour IGN 6/10 c'est un 2


D'habitude oui mais là on est dans les jeux de niches qu'ils filent à des "pigistes" qui notent dur ("seulement" 8 pour CK2, qu'ils ont adoré).

L'important c'est l'argumentaire, et là il y en a un, même discutable (qui rejoint pas mal l'avis de PCGamer, qui lui a eu des events de fin de jeu mais a trouvé ça bidon).

----------


## Whiskey

> J'aimerais bien une option "Télécharger automatiquement ce jeu lors de sa sortie" sur Steam.


Ca existe, ca s'appelle un stagiaire  ::siffle::  (Et en plus il t'amène le café  ::P:  )

----------


## Tomaka17

> Ca existe, ca s'appelle un stagiaire  (Et en plus il t'amène le café  )


Tu demandes à tes stagiaires d'aller à ton domicile personnel pour lancer un téléchargement ?

----------


## ProXorP

> J'aimerais bien une option "Télécharger automatiquement ce jeu lors de sa sortie" sur Steam.


On peut pas lancer le DL depuis l'appli mobile ? Il me semblait que si, si ton PC est allumé et Steam lancé  ::):

----------


## Whiskey

> Tu demandes à tes stagiaires d'aller à ton domicile personnel pour lancer un téléchargement ?


Moi non, en revanche de me remplacer au taf pour partir plus tot  ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

> Moi non, en revanche de me remplacer au taf pour partir plus tot


Moi je suis chez moi actuellement et je m'en vais vers 17h30.

----------


## Whiskey

> On peut pas lancer le DL depuis l'appli mobile ? Il me semblait que si, si ton PC est allumé et Steam lancé


Normalement oui. Du moins si cela n'a pas changé.

----------


## Anonyme210226

:Vibre:  Ma clé est pas encore dispo sur gamesplanet UK, mais j'ai les bonus sur le site de paradox  :Splash:

----------


## Darkath

Au pire souvenez vous que vous pouvez toujours accélérer le temps :

http://www.stellariscountdown.com/

----------


## Jaycie

> Ma clé est pas encore dispo sur gamesplanet UK, mais j'ai les bonus sur le site de paradox


ah ah idem  ::P:

----------


## hein

> Ma clé est pas encore dispo sur gamesplanet UK, mais j'ai les bonus sur le site de paradox


j'ai la meme chose avec acheterclecd....

----------


## Gronyeuh

Sinon, j'avais un peu de temps à tuer, et je suis tomber sur le wiki de Stellaris, notamment les techno : http://www.stellariswiki.com/Technology. Et je me disais bien que c'était du bullshit quand ils disaient qu'il n'y avait pas d'arbres techno. Alors ptet pas au sens traditionnel, mais y'a bien des techno qui ont besoin d'autres technos pour être "trouvable" avec leur rng. Du coup, je me suis amusé à ça sur la partie computing (l'outil Framindmap n'est pas terrible pour ça, mais j'ai fait avec ce que j'avais sous la main):

En rouge, les technos d'autres spécialisations, encadré en vert, les technos de base, en rouge les technos dangereuses, en bleu les technos répétables et en violet les technos rares. J'ai rajouté aussi les tiers (1 à 3) : d'après le wiki, il faut avoir un moins 5 technos d'un tiers pour espérer piocher l'une d'un tiers supérieur. Et enfin en cliquant sur l'image, vous accéder au document original où vous pouvez voir les notes associées à chaque techno, comportant des facteurs facilitant l'obtention de la techno (bien souvent, avoir un scientifique ayant le trait "Computing" augmentera les chances de tirer la techno, mais il y a aussi un facteur date, d'autres traits, ou avoir recherché certains types de vaisseaux).

Bref, il me semble qu'il y a du boulot pour les minmaxeurs, quoiqu'on en dise ! Il serait intéressant de faire un arbre avec toutes les techno du coup, afin de comprendre comment optimiser les chances d'arriver sur ce qu'on veut.

Sur ce, je vais aller vérifier si j'ai reçu ma clé moi...

----------


## Anonyme210226

Boum, j'ai ma clé sur gamesplanet.

----------


## frostphoenyx

Idem  ::):

----------


## madgic

Pareil

----------


## TKN Jez

> J'ouvre la voie


Ces étudiants chomeurs décidemment....  ::trollface::   ::P: rivatejoke:

----------


## AirConOne

> Boum, j'ai ma clé sur gamesplanet. http://i.imgur.com/ErMqCOs.gif


Pareil, faut juste ne pas attendre l email et aller la chercher direct sur le site

----------


## Asimof

itou pour Gamesplanet ! Je pars du boulot en paix  ::happy2::

----------


## frostphoenyx

> itou pour Gamesplanet ! Je pars du boulot en paix


Déjà? Fonctionnaire !  :Cell:

----------


## LeLiquid

J'ai aussi chopé la clé sur Gamesplanet. Plus qu'à attendre une grosse demi heure !

----------


## lapounet

Je veux jouer maintenant !!!

----------


## Jarec

> Sinon, j'avais un peu de temps à tuer, et je suis tomber sur le wiki de Stellaris, notamment les techno : http://www.stellariswiki.com/Technology. Et je me disais bien que c'était du bullshit quand ils disaient qu'il n'y avait pas d'arbres techno. Alors ptet pas au sens traditionnel, mais y'a bien des techno qui ont besoin d'autres technos pour être "trouvable" avec leur rng. Du coup, je me suis amusé à ça sur la partie computing (l'outil Framindmap n'est pas terrible pour ça, mais j'ai fait avec ce que j'avais sous la main):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7c9a663...ac5e5546b5.jpg
> En rouge, les technos d'autres spécialisations, encadré en vert, les technos de base, en rouge les technos dangereuses, en bleu les technos répétables et en violet les technos rares. J'ai rajouté aussi les tiers (1 à 3) : d'après le wiki, il faut avoir un moins 5 technos d'un tiers pour espérer piocher l'une d'un tiers supérieur. Et enfin en cliquant sur l'image, vous accéder au document original où vous pouvez voir les notes associées à chaque techno, comportant des facteurs facilitant l'obtention de la techno (bien souvent, avoir un scientifique ayant le trait "Computing" augmentera les chances de tirer la techno, mais il y a aussi un facteur date, d'autres traits, ou avoir recherché certains types de vaisseaux).
> 
> Bref, il me semble qu'il y a du boulot pour les minmaxeurs, quoiqu'on en dise ! Il serait intéressant de faire un arbre avec toutes les techno du coup, afin de comprendre comment optimiser les chances d'arriver sur ce qu'on veut.
> 
> Sur ce, je vais aller vérifier si j'ai reçu ma clé moi...


Ouais, c'est bien mignon ça (d'ailleurs les devs l'ont jamais cachés qu'il y avait quand même un semblant d'arbre techno) sauf que si tu as pas de chatte, tu peux ne pas tomber sur la techno que tu souhaites.
Sur les vidéos de choca par exemple, il cherche depuis le début des technos de colonisation de planètes autre que les siennes, elles ont jamais pop. Et pourtant il a une faction scientifique qui lui permet d'avoir plus que 3 choix de technos  ::):

----------


## Siklaris

> Sinon, j'avais un peu de temps à tuer, et je suis tomber sur le wiki de Stellaris, notamment les techno : http://www.stellariswiki.com/Technology. Et je me disais bien que c'était du bullshit quand ils disaient qu'il n'y avait pas d'arbres techno. Alors ptet pas au sens traditionnel, mais y'a bien des techno qui ont besoin d'autres technos pour être "trouvable" avec leur rng. Du coup, je me suis amusé à ça sur la partie computing


Bien joué !  ::):  C'est intéressant effectivement, merci à toi !




> Sur ce, je vais aller vérifier si j'ai reçu ma clé moi...


Bon jeu ! J'ai eu ma clé de mon côté... vivement !  :Vibre: 

Ah et sinon :
_Il y a actuellement 155 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (78 utilisateur(s) et 77 invité(s))_ -> Et ça va tellement diminuer dans 30 minutes !

----------


## Oudina

Qui se fie aux notes pour les jeux paradox , au bout de 6 mois y'aura deja la blindes d'extensions et dlc et le jeu n'aura rien a voir avec sa release  ::rolleyes::  (bien entendu faut accepter de devoir payer les ajouts ca c'est une autre histoire  ::sad:: )

----------


## Truebadour

> ... ça va tellement diminuer dans 30 minutes !


Je vois pas ce qui te fais dire ça  ::ninja:: 

De mon côté je suis en train de F5 GreenManGaming toutes les 10 minutes  ::P:

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

Bon ben une trentaine d'euros de moins, je ne vous remercie pas !  ::P:

----------


## Zavora

Pas de clé chez GMG pour l'instant  ::|:

----------


## Croaker

(message répété depuis).

----------


## Aramchek

> Déjà? Fonctionnaire !


Je suis traitant pour des fonctionnaires je suis déjà chez moi à 17h30.  ::ninja::

----------


## Groomy

> Sinon, j'avais un peu de temps à tuer, et je suis tomber sur le wiki de Stellaris, notamment les techno : http://www.stellariswiki.com/Technology. Et je me disais bien que c'était du bullshit quand ils disaient qu'il n'y avait pas d'arbres techno


Euh ils ont jamais vraiment dit ça et il y a toujours eu un arbre techno (caché donc mais il existe, normal pour avoir des technos de base avant les trucs avancés).

----------


## Whiskey

2 min !  ::love::  Faut pas que steam se rate  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ces étudiants chomeurs décidemment....  rivatejoke:


C'est mesquin  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

PARADOX appuis sur le bouton !

----------


## Humakt

Les Clés GMG sont arrivées  :;):

----------


## Whiskey

Dispo au téléchargement  ::): 

4.7 go, 2.8 go reel  ::P:

----------


## Seloune



----------


## Asimof

> Déjà? Fonctionnaire !


Raté !  ::ninja:: 
L'ambiance par là où je bosse c'est plutôt "ARBEIT !!"  ::P: 

Je viens de rentré, pile à l'heure !  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Aramchek

1.6GO

----------


## Fcknmagnets

3 minutes  :Bave:

----------


## Seloune

4 min...  ::wub::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'est bon ça dl !

----------


## La Guigne

Clé GMG reçue ça DL!  :Bave:   :Bave: 

A la semaine prochaine  ::ninja::

----------


## Asimof

DL LANCÉ !!!
 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Boom: 

Edit : J'ai 40mn pour faire mes courses, me faire à manger, faire caca et dire adieu à tous mes proches

----------


## LeLiquid

ON PEUT DL ! Vais enfin pouvoir arrêter ma partie d'EU4 avec la perfide Albion  ::P:

----------


## Siklaris

Ca y est !  :^_^:

----------


## lokideath

3min30 de téléchargement et c'est parti  :Cigare:

----------


## Seloune



----------


## Valdr

Site de Greenmangaming offline!   ::'(:   :haha:

----------


## Ethoril

Et DLGamer qui livre pas la clé  :tired:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Et DLGamer qui livre pas la clé


Moi je viens de terminer de le Dl sur steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ona

Pareil chez Instant Gaming, toujours en attente.  ::rolleyes::  (on confirme qu'il s'agit bien de 1.6 Go à DL? Vu ma connexion en mousse...)

----------


## Nuka

Oh joie il télécharge !!!

----------


## TKN Jez

Je rentre chez moi§1§1§1

cle gamesplanet delivree je repete cle gamesplanet delivree§§1§§1

----------


## lokideath

> Pareil chez Instant Gaming, toujours en attente.  (on confirme qu'il s'agit bien de 1.6 Go à DL? Vu ma connexion en mousse...)


2.7Go d'après Steam.

----------


## Valdr

Stellaris, finir Age of decadence, ou regarder Game of Thrones s6? Le choix est rude...

----------


## Fcknmagnets

:Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

Rien que l'écran principal  :Bave:

----------


## madgic

Je suis entrain de le télécharger, 1.6 go au téléchargement.

----------


## smokytoks

Sont ponctuels chez GMG, j'ai reçu le mail avec ma clé à 18h pile...

Un petit coup de Teamviewer et tout sera prêt pour mon retour à la maison... ::lol:: 

Le plus dur, ça va être de résister à la tentation de la nuit blanche : ça risquerait de coincer avec la journée full clientèle que j'ai demain... :Emo:

----------


## Whiskey

En tout cas on sent bien la touche paradox  ::P:  La musique est juste magnifique.

----------


## Croaker

1.6 pour l'édition de base, rajoutez 1 G pour les bonus, il me semble.

----------


## Harlockin

Instant-gaming est pas un site reconnu par Paradox, ils ont annoncé qu'ils bloquerai les clés en provenance des sites non légit. J'espère que vous aurait pas de problème ^^'

----------


## Croaker

> Stellaris, finir Age of decadence, ou regarder Game of Thrones s6? Le choix est rude...


Mon ordre de priorité, c'est de finir tout ce que tu veux finir avant de lancer un jeu paradox.

----------


## Harlockin

1.6Go le jeux + 1.1Go la bo

----------


## Whiskey

> 1.6 pour l'édition de base, rajoutez 1 G pour les bonus, il me semble.


Yep  ::):

----------


## Oudina

Franchement prendre le jeu sur instant gaming alors que la version de base est chopable a 30 balles en legit vous abusez surtout avec le risque de se faire bloquer sa clef pour 3 euros de différences ...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et puis vous donnez pas d'argent à Paradox en faisant ça, c'est quand même vraiment pas classe.

----------


## AKG

Même dispo à 26 balles en legit.

----------


## bobe

Je comprends rien à vos propos, c'est quoi "legit" ?

----------


## Ona

> Franchement prendre le jeu sur instant gaming alors que la version de base est chopable a 30 balles en legit vous abusez surtout avec le risque de se faire bloquer sa clef pour 3 euros de différences ...


Je ne savais pas, vu le bon plan sur le topic au dessus, du coup je le prends ailleurs et merci de l'info.  :;):

----------


## Sogrind

On le trouve où à 26€ ? Si un canard a l'info ça m'intéresserai beaucoup  ::o:

----------


## AKG

@Sogrind https://www.imperialgames.com/fr/102...andard-edition

Faut te dépêcher par contre.

----------


## madgic

> Je comprends rien à vos propos, c'est quoi "legit" ?


Un site legt est un site légal où les clés ne viennent pas de sources douteuses. Steam, GOG, Humble Bundle, le site des éditeurs, les sites qui sont sur ce site  ::ninja::  sont des sites legits.

A l'inverse des sites comme G2A ou InstantGaming offrent des promos très intéressantes mais on ne sait pas d'où viennent les clés, des prix aussi bas sont louchent, sur certains il faut payer un supplément pour que les clés soit sûres. Et le plus souvent ils ne rémunèrent pas les éditeurs, ou très peu. Certains considèrent que c'est comme du piratage.

----------


## Zavora

> Je comprends rien à vos propos, c'est quoi "legit" ?


Légal. En français dans le texte.

----------


## Harlockin

Bon je me lance avec ça :



Laissez pas trainer d'écolières japonaise dans mon coin de galaxie  ::trollface::

----------


## a3den

> @Sogrind https://www.imperialgames.com/fr/102...andard-edition
> 
> Faut te dépêcher par contre.


Je l'ai pris sur ce site y'a une heure. Rien à signaler : j'ai même eu la clé immédiatement.

----------


## ackboo

Bon, j'ai une trentaine d'heures dessus, je peux parler maintenant que le NDA est levé. C'est un bon 4X mais c'est pas non plus un 4X révolutionnaire. Disons que pour quelqu'un qui découvre le 4X, c'est génial. Les débuts de parties sont super, quand il faut attraper le maximum de systèmes et commencer à découvrir les autres empires IA. Après, le mid-game devient un peu plus... comment dire... monotone. A moins de jouer comme une quiche, les ressources coulent à flot et on roule sur les IA sans aucun problème. La diplomatie est assez statique. Comme condition de victoire, il n'y a que la guerre à outrance pour conquérir tous les autres empires. Les combats sont bizarres, le joueur n'a aucun impact dessus, on se contente de regarder un essaim de vaisseaux faire piou-piou et voyant les compteurs de dégâts augmenter. Il n'y a pas d'espionnage du tout, ce qui manque pour déterminer des designs optimaux de vaisseaux.

Surtout, ça n'est pas du tout Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espace. Toute la partie relations humaines/drames/trahisons a disparu. Les leaders n'ont aucune personnalité, au bout d'un moment on s'en fiche complètement vu qu'ils n'ont aucun impact sur le jeu.

Voilà, je suis un peu sévère, je mets l'accent sur les côtés négatifs, mais ne vous attendez pas à un Space Crusader Kings ou un 4X révolutionnaire. C'est juste un bon 4X spatial. Avec quand même des IA qui n'hésitent pas à balancer une pauvre corvette pour attaquer une flotte de 20 croiseurs...

Ah oui, et j'ai un mega bug de performance qui fait micro-freezer tout le jeu à chaque changement de jour. Du coup j'ai 25-30 fps sur une machine, et 120 fps sur une autre machine moins puissante. J'ai envoyé le bug report à Paradox, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne voyaient pas ce que c'était.

----------


## Croaker

Merci d'être passé donner ta preview.

Un avis sur les "events de fin", qui étaient vendus pour animer le moment où le jeu devient "monotone" comme tu le dis ?

----------


## guizmo

tu en as dégoûté plus d'un , il y a une énorme attente sur ce jeu ! Je pensais que c'était le messie !

----------


## Cedski

7/10

 ::ninja:: 

Merci ackboo...

30h ça commence à faire...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Ah, je suis refroidis par l'avis de ackboo aussi, je m'attendais vraiment à un truc assez développé au niveau des dirigeants (à la Crusader King quoi)  :Emo:

----------


## Oudina

Le jeu sera surement très bien avec ses 200 euros de dlc , comme les autres jeux paradox ... Au pire autant tester et se faire son propre avis maintenant que vous avez achetés le jeu   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Spierdolaj

Ouch je me demande si je vais pas annuler mon achat du coup...

----------


## ackboo

> Un avis sur les "events de fin", qui étaient vendus pour animer le moment où le jeu devient "monotone" comme tu le dis ?


Non je commence tout juste à les avoir, les Fallen Empires et autres arcs scénaristiques du end-game. Je n'ai pas pu jouer autant que je le voulais à cause du bug mentionné (en fait, je ne peux jouer qu'au bureau en journée et pas toute la nuit sur ma machine perso). J'ai essayé de faire des alliances pour contrer ces menaces mais la diplomatie semble complètement verrouillé à partir du mid-game. Le test n'arrivera pas avant le numéro du 1er juin car on a eu le jeu quelques jours seulement avant le bouclage du numéro du 15 juin.

----------


## Whiskey

> Ah, je suis refroidis par l'avis de ackboo aussi, je m'attendais vraiment à un truc assez développé au niveau des dirigeants (à la Crusader King quoi)


Peut etre a voir une fois que tout les dlc seront la. CK2 est également plus interessant aujourd'hui qu'a l'epoque de sa sortie.

----------


## Madvince

Il faut espérer que l'IA va être patchée rapidement et que l'espionnage, le trade ( le vrai)  ..., enfin tout ça, arrivent rapidement en dlc car certains pans de gameplay manquent cruellement par rapport , par exemple,  à Distant world Universe.

----------


## Cedski

> Non je commence tout juste à les avoir, les Fallen Empires et autres arcs scénaristiques du end-game. Je n'ai pas pu jouer autant que je le voulais à cause du bug mentionné (en fait, je ne peux jouer qu'au bureau en journée et pas toute la nuit sur ma machine perso). J'ai essayé de faire des alliances pour contrer ces menaces mais la diplomatie semble complètement verrouillé à partir du mid-game. Le test n'arrivera pas avant le numéro du 1er juin car on a eu le jeu quelques jours seulement avant le bouclage du numéro du 15 juin.


Du coup il y a peu d'event "normaux" en mid-game ?

Parce que c'est un peu la patte de Paradox.... Parce qu'effectivement dans SOE a un moment je m'emmerdais à me développer à l'infini sans but....

----------


## Zavora

Bah un jeu Paradox c'est intéressant au bout de 2 ans, c'est pas nouveau.

----------


## ackboo

Je veux dégoûter personne hein, ça reste un bon jeu et j'y joue avec plaisir, mais ça ne m'a pas autant fasciné que les autres jeux Paradox. Et c'est normal, c'est leur premier 4X spatial. Ils ont mis 10 ans avant d'arriver à faire des EU4/CK2.

----------


## Oudina

CK 2 a sa sortie pour ceux qui ont la mémoire courte c'etait uniquement les monachies cathos et pas mal de fonctionnalités en moins par rapport a maintenant. Après vous pouvez toujours annuler votre achat et revenir dans 2 ans et choper le jeu a 40 euros avec l'equivalent de 150 euros de dlc pendant des soldes steam

----------


## Charmide

> Bon, j'ai une trentaine d'heures dessus, je peux parler maintenant que le NDA est levé. C'est un bon 4X mais c'est pas non plus un 4X révolutionnaire. Disons que pour quelqu'un qui découvre le 4X, c'est génial. Les débuts de parties sont super, quand il faut attraper le maximum de systèmes et commencer à découvrir les autres empires IA. Après, le mid-game devient un peu plus... comment dire... monotone. A moins de jouer comme une quiche, les ressources coulent à flot et on roule sur les IA sans aucun problème. La diplomatie est assez statique. Comme condition de victoire, il n'y a que la guerre à outrance pour conquérir tous les autres empires. Les combats sont bizarres, le joueur n'a aucun impact dessus, on se contente de regarder un essaim de vaisseaux faire piou-piou et voyant les compteurs de dégâts augmenter. Il n'y a pas d'espionnage du tout, ce qui manque pour déterminer des designs optimaux de vaisseaux.
> 
> Surtout, ça n'est pas du tout Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espace. Toute la partie relations humaines/drames/trahisons a disparu. Les leaders n'ont aucune personnalité, au bout d'un moment on s'en fiche complètement vu qu'ils n'ont aucun impact sur le jeu.
> 
> Voilà, je suis un peu sévère, je mets l'accent sur les côtés négatifs, mais ne vous attendez pas à un Space Crusader Kings ou un 4X révolutionnaire. C'est juste un bon 4X spatial. Avec quand même des IA qui n'hésitent pas à balancer une pauvre corvette pour attaquer une flotte de 20 croiseurs...
> 
> Ah oui, et j'ai un mega bug de performance qui fait micro-freezer tout le jeu à chaque changement de jour. Du coup j'ai 25-30 fps sur une machine, et 120 fps sur une autre machine moins puissante. J'ai envoyé le bug report à Paradox, ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne voyaient pas ce que c'était.


Ca m'étonne pas trop. 
En fait, au final, c'est plus un 4X avec des morceaux de Paradox dedans qu'un jeu Paradox dans l'espace. D'un coup ça fait moins révolutionnaire. 
Mais à vrai dire, ça me suffit  ::lol::

----------


## Croaker

> Non je commence tout juste à les avoir, les Fallen Empires et autres arcs scénaristiques du end-game. Je n'ai pas pu jouer autant que je le voulais à cause du bug mentionné (en fait, je ne peux jouer qu'au bureau en journée et pas toute la nuit sur ma machine perso). J'ai essayé de faire des alliances pour contrer ces menaces mais la diplomatie semble complètement verrouillé à partir du mid-game. Le test n'arrivera pas avant le numéro du 1er juin car on a eu le jeu quelques jours seulement avant le bouclage du numéro du 15 juin.


C'est un peu ce que disaient les testeurs 'négatifs', des gros raffinements à attendre sur le volet diplo (impossibilité de négocier avec les non voisins) pas trop cohérents (dans ce qu'il permet) avec les évenements "globaux". (sauf si on joue les Daleks).

Du coup, je vais le lancer sans crainte de ne pas pouvoir en sortir  ::P:

----------


## ackboo

> Bah un jeu Paradox c'est intéressant au bout de 2 ans, c'est pas nouveau.


Oui c'est ce que je me dis. Avec 10 patchs et 2 DLC majeurs, ça peut devenir vraiment génial. Les bases sont excellentes. Même si ça ne sera jamais Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espace, ce qui était mon grand fantasme pour ce jeu.

----------


## Manu III

Achat annulé.
Le retour sur Instant Gaming 1 page plus haut + l'avis d'akboo...

----------


## Charmide

"C'est un bon 4X"
*_annule son achat_*

----------


## IriK

> Ah, je suis refroidis par l'avis de ackboo aussi, je m'attendais vraiment à un truc assez développé au niveau des dirigeants (à la Crusader King quoi)


Vous avez lu ça ou cette ressemblance avec CK2 ? C'est plus un EU4 avec juste des persos un peu plus caractériser.




> Oui c'est ce que je me dis. Avec 10 patchs et 2 DLC majeurs, ça peut devenir vraiment génial. Les bases sont excellentes.


De ce que j'ai lu et vue, + ton avis qui le confirme, c'est ça :
le jeu ne révolutionne pas le genre, et à des défauts, mais possède un bon potentiel.

----------


## Charmide

De ce que j'ai vu du gameplay, les leaders ont plus de "personnalité" que dans tous les jeux Paradox hors CK2 et EU:Rome. 
Mais c'est pas exactement un exploit, ou le focus du jeu, ouais.

----------


## ackboo

> Vous avez lu ça ou cette ressemblance avec CK2 ? C'est plus un EU4 avec juste des persos un peu plus caractériser.


Non tu vas voir, les leaders sont complètement basiques, encore plus que dans EU4. Au bout d'un moment, tu vois que c'est toujours les mêmes qui reviennent. Et puis t'es tellement blindé de ressources que leur +5% de production sur la bouffe ou l'énergie ne fait pas une grande différence.

Par contre je conseille vivement de commencer avec des empires IA avancés (c'est une option dans le démarrage de partie, ils démarrent avec de l'avance sur le joueur). Comme ça tu grignotes les empires "équivalent" et ensuite ça fait quand même une grosse guerre contre un adversaire sérieux qui est plus avancé que toi niveau technologie.

----------


## Stelarc

> Je comprends rien à vos propos, c'est quoi "legit" ?


C'est la version oufzor je cause en anglish de légal. :;):

----------


## guizmo

J’espérais qu'il soit au moins plus intéressant que le dernier Master Of Orion , mais ça ne dois pas être vraiment le cas !

----------


## Oudina

J'ai 200 heures de jeu sur la vanilla de CK2 et surement le triple avec les dlc qui sont arrivés apres , après quand on buy un jeu paradox faut accepter que le jeu de base est amené a s’étoffer tous les 3 mois  et qu'il faudra payer du contenu régulièrement , si on ne veux pas essuyer les plâtres on attend 2 ans voir 3 et on chope le jeu avec la majorité des dlc pour une quarantaine d'euros voir moins;SInon c'est en effet une bonne idée d'annuler votre achat d'instant gaming vu que paradox leur a déclaré la guerre  ::ninja::

----------


## ackboo

> J’espérais qu'il soit au moins plus intéressant que le dernier Master Of Orion , mais ça ne dois pas être vraiment le cas !


Euh si. Il est mieux que le dernier Master of Orion. Aucune comparaison. Stellaris, c'est trois divisions au dessus. Je suis juste sévère parce que je suis un gros fanboy Paradox et que j'exige que chacun de leur jeu soit la perfection ultime et totale.

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Euh si. Il est mieux que le dernier Master of Orion. Aucune comparaison. Stellaris, c'est trois divisions au dessus. Je suis juste sévère parce que je suis un gros fanboy Paradox et que j'exige que chacun de leur jeu soit la perfection ultime et totale.


Donc pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas un mordu des jeux Paradox mais juste des 4X spatiaux, c'est un bon jeu?

----------


## Oudina

Après paradox on connait la strétégie ils preferent sortir leurs jeux assez incomplet pour vraiment travailler les mécaniques qu'ils veulent ajouter,exemple CK2 ils auraient très bien pu mettre toutes les factiosn jouable mais non ils ont préférés les sortirs de facon payante et parfois 2 ou 3 ans la sortie du jeu pour certains (comme les paiens par exemple) mais elles ont vraiment toutes a peu près un gameplay unique et intéressant a jouer. Stellaris ca sera surement la même plutot que d'ajouter des features en veux tu en voila dans tous les sens , ils proposent une base solide qui est amenée a s'améliorer , si vous annulez vos achats pour ca , franchement fallait vous renseigner dans quoi vous mettiez vos euros parceque la politique de DLC de paradox n'est pas secrète , loin de la ...

----------


## leon9999

> Euh si. Il est mieux que le dernier Master of Orion. Aucune comparaison. Stellaris, c'est trois divisions au dessus. Je suis juste sévère parce que je suis un gros fanboy Paradox et que j'exige que chacun de leur jeu soit la perfection ultime et totale.


Vous mieux attendre quelques DLC et jouer à Distant Worlds Universe  en attendant ? (je parle niveau contenu)

----------


## ackboo

> Donc pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas un mordu des jeux Paradox mais juste des 4X spatiaux, c'est un bon jeu?


Oui c'est un bon 4X, pas révolutionnaire, mais qui peut déjà offrir plusieurs dizaines d'heures de jeu très agréables avant de commencer à voir les défauts et les manques.

----------


## Stelarc

En fait les jeux Paradox c'est l'évolution de l'accès anticipé... ::O:

----------


## IriK

> Euh si. Il est mieux que le dernier Master of Orion. Aucune comparaison. Stellaris, c'est trois divisions au dessus. Je suis juste sévère parce que je suis un gros fanboy Paradox et que j'exige que chacun de leur jeu soit la perfection ultime et totale.


Je crois que t'a foutu la trouille à la moitié du topic avec ton post  :^_^: 




> Non tu vas voir, les leaders sont complètement basiques, encore plus que dans EU4. Au bout d'un moment, tu vois que c'est toujours les mêmes qui reviennent. Et puis t'es tellement blindé de ressources que leur +5% de production sur la bouffe ou l'énergie ne fait pas une grande différence.


Ah d'accord.

----------


## Zavora

Je comprends pas le pourquoi de "points de traits" et "choix de traits"  :tired:  Pk les 2 coexistent quoi.

----------


## Janer

> En fait les jeux Paradox c'est l'évolution de l'accès anticipé...


Je pense pas qu'il faille le voir comme ça. Le jeu a un prix raisonnable et se suffit à lui même. C'est juste qu'au lieu de sortir un Monster game bien touffu avec 12000 killer feztures développé sur 4 ans ils sortent un jeu d'ambition raisonnable mais bon, avec surtout une bonne base strealiné et fluide

----------


## Molina

:^_^: il veut pas se lancer  :^_^:

----------


## Aldareis

Salut, 

Même problème que toi Molina. Le jeu se lance et je vois le bureau de manière "transparente" (mais au final je ne peux pas accéder au menu de base du jeu)

Je regarde si ça vient du pilote graphique non à jour.

----------


## Oudina

Ba le jeu est surement très bien a l'heure actuelle pour ce qu'il a a offrir pour son prix , mais c'est sur que les personnes qui jouent a CK2 maintenant et qui s'attendent a retrouver l'équivalent des 4 ans de patchs et dlc qu'il a  eu vont forcément être déçu. Certains râlaient a la sortie de CK2 car grosso modo on pouvait jouer que l’Angleterre, l'espagne ,la france , le serg etc... et surtout on commençait pas en 700 comme maintenant et on avait que le catholicisme de jouable , un joueur qui joue a CK2 maintenant se demanderait comment c'etait possible de s'amuser a l'epoque (je parle meme pas de la refonte de la diplomatie et de la gestion des persos...) Bref paradox a surement plein de bonnes choses dans son chapeau mais ils vous les donneront sous forme de dlc c'est dégueulasse et n'importe quel studio se ferait défoncer avec la même politique , mais le fait qu'ils soient indés et qu'ils suivent très biens leurs jeux les excuse en parti.

----------


## WairiaM

Bon ben téléchargé lancé, tout va bien. Je crée ma race tout le toutim. Et paf en jeu dès que j'enlève la pause drop des fps de façon assez violente.

----------


## Groomy

> Je comprends pas le pourquoi de "points de traits" et "choix de traits"  Pk les 2 coexistent quoi.


C'est pas la même chose. Le premier c'est les points que tu peux dépenser et le second le nombre de traits max que tu peux choisir.

----------


## ackboo

> Bon ben téléchargé lancé, tout va bien. Je crée ma race tout le toutim. Et paf en jeu dès que j'enlève la pause drop des fps de façon assez violente.


Pareil sur une de mes machines, et il commence à y avoir du monde qui se plaint sur le subreddit du jeu. J'ai prévenu Paradox du bug il y a une semaine et ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne voyaient pas ce que c'était. Un des utilisateurs sur Reddit semble dire que ça a un rapport avec des périphériques USB que le jeu interroge en boucle, mais rien n'est confirmé.

----------


## Aldareis

> Salut, 
> 
> Même problème que toi Molina. Le jeu se lance et je vois le bureau de manière "transparente" (mais au final je ne peux pas accéder au menu de base du jeu)
> 
> Je regarde si ça vient du pilote graphique non à jour.


Bon bah non la MAJ du pilote graphique ne change rien. 

Je vois qu'un sujet a déja ouvert sur les forums de paradox : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...le-jeu.926607/

Quelqu'un sait comment lancer le jeu en mode fenêtré ? (sans passer par les menus du jeu évidemment...)

----------


## Snakeshit

Moi le jeu tourne super bien mais le PC rame quand j'alt-tab, c'est mieux que ce que j'espérais.

----------


## JazzMano

Sur la surface d'une planète comme ici (en bas à gauche) : 


Je ne comprend les icônes de ressources en dessous des visages, est-ce que ça signale qu'il faut mieux placer un bâtiment de bouffe par exemple sur une case avec une pomme en dessous ou on s'en fout ? C'est très cryptique leur système de case là je pige pas trop si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer.

----------


## Jean Lhuitre

> Bon bah non la MAJ du pilote graphique ne change rien. 
> 
> Je vois qu'un sujet a déja ouvert sur les forums de paradox : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...le-jeu.926607/
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment lancer le jeu en mode fenêtré ? (sans passer par les menus du jeu évidemment...)



Dans "Documents/ParadoxInteractive/Stellaris" t'as un document texte "settings" ou tu peux tout changer tout ce qui est résolution

----------


## Groomy

> Sur la surface d'une planète comme ici (en bas à gauche) : 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...6A877BB671EB8/
> 
> Je ne comprend les icônes de ressources en dessous des visages, est-ce que ça signale qu'il faut mieux placer un bâtiment de bouffe par exemple sur une case avec une pomme en dessous ou on s'en fout ? C'est très cryptique leur système de case là je pige pas trop si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer.


Si tu mets une mine sur une case qui produit de la nourriture ça annule la production de bouffe donc faut éviter (c'est indiqué si t'essayes de toute façon). Si tu construits une ferme qui donne +2 Food sur une case avec +1 Food ça s'additionne.

----------


## leplayze

> Bon bah non la MAJ du pilote graphique ne change rien. 
> 
> Je vois qu'un sujet a déja ouvert sur les forums de paradox : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...le-jeu.926607/
> 
> Quelqu'un sait comment lancer le jeu en mode fenêtré ? (sans passer par les menus du jeu évidemment...)


Alt+Enter

----------


## Aldareis

> Dans "Documents/ParadoxInteractive/Stellaris" t'as un document texte "settings" ou tu peux tout changer tout ce qui est résolution


Merci à toi !

ça marche en mode fenêtré mais pas en mode plein écran allez comprendre...  ::): 

Pour ceux qui ont le même probleme que moi il faut modifier la ligne suivante >> juste changer de yes à no comme ceci
*fullScreen=no*

@leplayze : par contre le ATL + ENTER (qui fonctionne habituellement) ne fonctionne pas pour Stellaris. Obliger du coup de passer par le fichier config du jeu.

----------


## Harlockin

> Sur la surface d'une planète comme ici (en bas à gauche) : 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...6A877BB671EB8/
> 
> Je ne comprend les icônes de ressources en dessous des visages, est-ce que ça signale qu'il faut mieux placer un bâtiment de bouffe par exemple sur une case avec une pomme en dessous ou on s'en fout ? C'est très cryptique leur système de case là je pige pas trop si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer.


Sinon comme dans tous les jeux paradox, si tu passe la souris sur un élément t'auras une infobulle qui t'explique tout ça  ::): 

Mais vaux mieux construire de la bouffe sur une case bouffe etc.. en début de partie. Tu peu toujours remplacer après coup une fois que t'auras plus besoin de faire croitre ta population.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci à toi !
> 
> ça marche en mode fenêtré mais pas en mode plein écran allez comprendre...


Dans le launcher tu peu changer aussi.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Dites tous les gens qui tombent des nues devant la simplicité de beaucoup des systèmes, vous avez pas du tout suivi le jeu non ? Ca fait quand même quelques semaines qu'on est gavés de streams qui sont très honnêtes sur la came. C'est du Paradox light qui s'enrichira surement avec le temps c'est pas une surprise. 

 Je dis pas ça parce que je suis aigri de pas pouvoir jouer avant demain soir.   ::rolleyes:: 

 Ma vraie inquiétude, le mid-game qui pourrait être trop statique et inerte, est le coeur de la review d'IGN qui allume pas mal le jeu en l'état.

----------


## lstaff

Y'a moyen de voir en un coup d'oeil les zones non explorées ? Vous me faites peur avec Instant Gaming .. J’avais jamais eu de problèmes de clés et je savais pas que les revendeurs gagnent rien.

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Dites tous les gens qui tombent des nues devant la simplicité de beaucoup des systèmes, vous avez pas du tout suivi le jeu non ? Ca fait quand même quelques semaines qu'on est gavés de streams qui sont très honnêtes sur la came. C'est du Paradox light qui s'enrichira surement avec le temps c'est pas une surprise. 
> 
>  Je dis pas ça parce que je suis aigri de pas pouvoir jouer avant demain soir.



En même temps il faut avoir le temps et l'envie de regarder des streams. Cela nécessite une implication que beaucoup n'ont pas.

Pour ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas vraiment suivi le développement du jeu (en dehors du : "Quoi ? Paradox développe un 4X spatial ?! :Vibre: "). Du coup je ne connais pas grand-chose au jeu (et je n'y ai pas encore joué... et ça ne sera probablement pas pour ce soir  ::cry:: ), mais je ne me priverais pas d'être déçu si effectivement le jeu est simpliste. S'il faut passer des heures entières à regarder des streams avant de faire le moindre achat, ça va vite devenir très compliqué (même s'il est évident que c'est un plus indéniable).

C'est comme les carnets des développeurs, combien des acheteurs les ont lu ? Une quantité infinitésimale à coup sûr.

Bref, je suis aigri aussi  ::'(:

----------


## Seymos

Je lance le téléchargement  ::lol:: 

A 17,5 kbps/s  :tired:

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Vous me faites peur avec Instant Gaming .. J’avais jamais eu de problèmes de clés et je savais pas que les revendeurs gagnent rien.


Si je me souviens bien il y avait aussi un problème avec Far Cry 4 et Instant Gaming, où Ubisoft avait annulé toutes les clés (et pas que de Instant Gaming de surcroît). Mes souvenirs sont flous, mais il me semble que c'est arrivé bien des semaines (si ce n'est des mois) après la sortie du jeu (double effet Kiss Cool  ::P: ) et que les acheteurs sur IG ont obtenu par la suite une autre clé de la part du site (pour les autres, aucune idée)... Cela n'est pas allé beaucoup plus loin je crois vu le remoud que cela avait occasionné. Bref, renseignes-toi sur Far Cry 4 et Instant Gaming si tu veux en savoir plus.


P.S.: sympa le titre, je passe de "Roockie Balboa" à "Naze"... je sens comme une rétrogradation là  ::'(:

----------


## lapounet

Choca aime bien:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbJr6J0P2B8

----------


## Stelarc

> Si je me souviens bien il y avait aussi un problème avec Far Cry 4 et Instant Gaming, où Ubisoft avait annulé toutes les clés (et pas que de Instant Gaming de surcroît). Mes souvenirs sont flous, mais il me semble que c'est arrivé bien des semaines (si ce n'est des mois) après la sortie du jeu (double effet Kiss Cool ) et que les acheteurs sur IG ont obtenu par la suite une autre clé de la part du site (pour les autres, aucune idée)... Cela n'est pas allé beaucoup plus loin je crois vu le remoud que cela avait occasionné. Bref, renseignes-toi sur Far Cry 4 et Instant Gaming si tu veux en savoir plus.
> 
> 
> P.S.: sympa le titre, je passe de "Roockie Balboa" à "Naze"... je sens comme une rétrogradation là


Rien à voir c'était des clés russes sur des comptes "non russes"... Et Ubichiotte a fait machine arrière.

----------


## Kemper

J'interviens rarement pour cirer des pompes, mais un immense merci à Ackboo pour son retour sur le jeu.

C'est impensable aujourd'hui d'attendre la sortie d'un test - qui reste nécessaire, mais influence les joueurs à la marge ? - tant le modèle établi et accepté semble être celui de la promesse.

Ce que tu fais, Ackboo, est très ouvert, et permet d'orienter les indécis (et/ou les discussions), sans diminuer l'intérêt ou la nécessité de la lecture du test intégral.
Bref, c'est le journalisme d'aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Rien à voir c'était des clés russes sur des comptes "non russes"... Et Ubichiotte a fait machine arrière.


Peut-être, mais peut-on être sûr que les clés d'Instant Gaming pour Stellaris ne sont pas encore russes ou d'autres origines exotiques et donc que le problème ne se reproduise pas ?

----------


## Zavora

J'vous vois tous avec votre logo en forme d'hexagone mais je suis quasi sûr d'avoir vu Paradox modifier le contour dans leurs premières vidéos, or je ne vois rien dans les options, et vous ?

----------


## Nelfe

Première partie, 7 systèmes découverts, 6 avec des vaisseaux hostiles/planètes non habitables, un seul avec une planète habitable  :tired:

----------


## Stelarc

> Peut-être, mais peut-on être sûr que les clés d'Instant Gaming pour Stellaris ne sont pas encore russes ou d'autres origines exotiques et donc que le problème ne se reproduise pas ?


J'ai envie de te dire que l'on est jamais sûr de rien lorsqu'on achète sur le marché gris. 

Mais si la clé est zonée c'est indiqué, là ce sont sans aucun doute des clés ROW (Rest of the World). Et j'imagine qu'ils l'ont mauvaise parce que leur jeu, en dehors de Steam, n'est pas vendu très cher, le prix est très proche du marché gris donc ça devrait endiguer les achats sur ce dernier mais c'est sans compter sur le manque de jugeote des joueurs... "ben koi mon streameur préféré fait de la pub pour instant gaming lol mdr". Ils devraient commencer par remettre les pendules à l'heure de ces guignols (les_ streameurs_).

----------


## Tchey

Linux Mint 17.3 64bits, config de plus d'un an, aucun soucis pour le moment. Je joue en anglais.

Question : comment on fait des recherches sur des Special Projects ? Je vois bien un bouton sur les vaisseaux scientifiques, mais une fois qu'ils sont activés, il ne se passe rien. J'ai tenté de cliquer sur un"alien alpha" que j'ai croisé, mais ça ne fait rien.

----------


## GrandfatherBones

C'est long, 16 secondes

----------


## Oudina

En tout cas le jeu est plein de bonnes idées, j'aime beaucoup le systeme de race primitives par exemple  ::):  Je pense que les mecs qui sont derrière stellaris sont vraiment passionnés de SF et j'ai hate de voir ce qu'ils nous réservent dans le futur car franchement j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance général du jeu

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon, finalement, j'ai acheté le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Pour ceux qui ont les boules concernant Instant Gaming et qui ont pas encore acheté le jeu, il y a la possibilité de l'avoir à 29,99 (donc quasiment le même prix que sur IG) en un voucher présent sur la page de GreenManGaming.

----------


## CryZy

> Je lance le téléchargement 
> 
> A 17,5 kbps/s


 :haha:

----------


## Largo

> Euh si. Il est mieux que le dernier Master of Orion. Aucune comparaison. Stellaris, c'est trois divisions au dessus. Je suis juste sévère parce que je suis un gros fanboy Paradox et que j'exige que chacun de leur jeu soit la perfection ultime et totale.


Pendant que l'on y est, si on compare avec Endless Space ?

----------


## tompalmer

Imperial games a les meilleurs prix (25 €)

Bon alors c'est naze ou pas ?

----------


## lstaff

Moi j'aime bien hormis les défauts de reperage. J'arrive pas à savoir les étoiles que j'ai déjà explorer avec mon vaisseau scientifique.

----------


## Molina

> Salut, 
> 
> Même problème que toi Molina. Le jeu se lance et je vois le bureau de manière "transparente" (mais au final je ne peux pas accéder au menu de base du jeu)
> 
> Je regarde si ça vient du pilote graphique non à jour.


J'ai trouvé la solution, faut changer la résolution sur le menu principal

----------


## Bloub et Riz

Peut-on modifier les raccourcis clavier ? Rien vu en jeu ni dans le répertoire du jeu...

----------


## Spierdolaj

Bon petit retour apres ma fausse annulation de preco et 3 Heures de jeu.
J'avais achete Stardrive 2 pour patienter qui a des qualites mais qui ne m'a pas plus emballe que ca.

Je trouve ca tres digeste et comme le dit Ackboo meme un Noob comme moi s'y retrouve donc n'hesitez pas meme les debutants, les tutos sont pas mauvais et je trouve le tout tres explicite.
Bcp d'infobulles, un journal de bord bien foutu avec des objectifs pour te guider ect..

En early il se passe pas mal de chose pour un 4x je trouve si je compare au jeu cite plus haut ou d'autres que j'avais teste.

J'aime bien les graphismes epures et c'est vraiment cool de faire sa propre race.
Mes iguanussoidiens xenophobes, collectivistes et repugnants avec un petit gouvernement religieux ont l'air assez heureux  :^_^: 

Pas de regret pour mon achat!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Coucou,


*Ce jeu est SUPER GENIAL !!*


J'y retourne. Bisoux

----------


## Seloune

> Moi j'aime bien hormis les défauts de reperage. J'arrive pas à savoir les étoiles que j'ai déjà explorer avec mon vaisseau scientifique.


Elles ont un nom blanc et gris pour les non explorées  :;):

----------


## Praag

> Moi j'aime bien hormis les défauts de reperage. J'arrive pas à savoir les étoiles que j'ai déjà explorer avec mon vaisseau scientifique.


Nom du système en blanc c'est exploré, en gris pas inexploré ou pas exploré totalement. 
Pour les raccourcis pas vu non plus, dommage j'aurais bien mis le changement de map sur un clic molette

Grilled  ::(:

----------


## Truebadour

> Moi j'aime bien hormis les défauts de reperage. J'arrive pas à savoir les étoiles que j'ai déjà explorer avec mon vaisseau scientifique.


Les systèmes explorés ont leur nom qui apparaît en blanc je crois.

Sinon en appuyant sur ALT ou en cochant la petite case en bas à droite de l'interface, on voit les ressources dispos depuis la galaxy map  ::): 

EDIT : grillé  ::P:

----------


## Seloune

> Sinon en appuyant sur ALT ou en cochant la petite case en bas à droite de l'interface, on voit les ressources dispos depuis la galaxy map


Génial, j'allais poser justement la question, merci  :;):

----------


## Zavora

Ca commence bien : j'ai créé une monarchie, une planète au nom similaire à celui de la royauté... et tour 2, voilà-t-y pas qu'on m'annonce une héritière avec un patronyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir  :tired:

----------


## Harlockin

Ce bruit de fouet quand tu passe des pop en esclavage  ::trollface::

----------


## Alchimist

> Ca commence bien : j'ai créé une monarchie, une planète au nom similaire à celui de la royauté... et tour 2, voilà-t-y pas qu'on m'annonce une héritière avec un patronyme qui n'a absolument rien à voir


Il me semble que tu peux changer les noms. 

Sinon hyper-lane c'est sympa, mais ça l'est moins lorsque tu es entouré de drones tueurs et entités de cristal qui t’empêche de bouger à moins de tout nettoyer au karcher.

----------


## Siscka

> Bon alors c'est naze ou pas ?


Seulement 6 coiffures différentes pour son leader, j'appelle pas ça un jeu formidable.

----------


## madgic

> Seulement 6 coiffures différentes pour son leader, j'appelle pas ça un jeu formidable.


Estime toi heureux, pour mes mollusque, il n'y en a pas...

----------


## SpruceGoose

Je me suis laissé hyper par vous en moins de 24h du coup je l'ai pris !  ::ninja:: 
Le bug sur les noms de sauvegarde avec accents est toujours d'actualité ou pas ?

J'ai vu des streams francophones où les gars se plaignent :

- Ton empire s'appelle : La Fédération de la Carotte
- tu sauvegardes, du coup ton "fichier/dossier" de sauvegarde présente les accents dans son nom
- Le jeu quand tu charges arrive pas a charger si y a un accent dans le nom

----------


## GAthrawn

Mes Krogan ont fini anéanti par plus militaristes qu'eux  ::|:  Faut dire que visiblement j'avais pas les bonnes armes ma flotte s'est faite massacrer...

Dommage, 

Spoiler Alert! 


j'avais découvert une civilisation qui commençait à découvrir l'espace et j'étais en train d'infiltrer mes agents pour prendre le contrôle du gouvernement. Malheureusement l'un des agents s'est amouraché d'une indigène et a fait défection, entrainant de multiples retard dans le projet  ::P:  

 J'adore ce genre de détails, j'ai l'impression que le jeu me raconte une histoire :fanboy:

----------


## comodorecass

> Seulement 6 coiffures différentes pour son leader, j'appelle pas ça un jeu formidable.


On peut faire des hommes champignons xénophobes >>> GOTY

----------


## IriK

> Mes Krogan ont fini anéanti par plus militaristes qu'eux  Faut dire que visiblement j'avais pas les bonnes armes ma flotte s'est faite massacrer...
> 
> Dommage, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> j'avais découvert une civilisation qui commençait à découvrir l'espace et j'étais en train d'infiltrer mes agents pour prendre le contrôle du gouvernement. Malheureusement l'un des agents s'est amouraché d'une indigène et a fait défection, entrainant de multiples retard dans le projet  
> 
>  J'adore ce genre de détails, j'ai l'impression que le jeu me raconte une histoire :fanboy:


Laisse moi deviné : t'a pris les _Tortues_ pour te Krogans  ::lol::  ?

----------


## Kimuji

J'ai maté les vidéos de Choca et il m'a sacrément bien vendu le jeu l'enfoiré... ma wishlist s'engraisse encore.  ::(:

----------


## Shylar

> J'ai maté les vidéos de Choca et il m'a sacrément bien vendu le jeu l'enfoiré... ma wishlist s'engraisse encore.


Haha, à toi aussi il te fait raquer après quasiment toutes ses vidéos!  ::P: 

Enfin bon, j'y retourne moi, vu mon High Level en Noobzor, va falloir que je cravache sévère si je veux pouvoir sortir mes piafs de leur système solaire!

----------


## DarkMouette

Coucou aux CPCs que j'ai vu dans un Lobby ce soir.

Sur ce, je retourne faire de la galaxie un espace peuplé de poulpes !!!

----------


## SuicideSnake

Y aura moyen de rajouter des apparences pour les espèces ?

----------


## Nuka

Hop, petit retour après quelques heures de jeu.
Bah c'est du bon. Au début, je me balade dans l'espace vide et inconnu, et je me dis que je suis seul... et triste... puis d'un coup vient mes voisins qui ont -1000 en relations car ils sortent directement de Warhammer 40000 (fanatic xenophobes).
A partir de là, guerre de colonisation à la 4X et le début de la diplo qui se met en marche. C'est vraiment très bon. Les différentes missions sont sympas même si je crains qu'à terme on ne lira plus du tout les différents textes qu'on connaitra par coeur (pour l'instant ils donnent toujours envie).

Par contre je trouve que l'interface n'est pas facile à prendre en main. Question d'habitude je pense, ça vient petit à petit, mais c'est un peu rude au début.

Par contre, petite question pour ceux qui sont avancés, mais quand on a des races primitives à l'âge de pierre, on ne peut pas construire de poste d'observation ? Et ces espèces vont quand même évoluer ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y aura moyen de rajouter des apparences pour les espèces ?


Oui ca a été montré dans un DD de Paradox. Les moddeurs vont pouvoir se lacher. Après je ne sais pas si ca sera facile de les animer comme pour les portraits du jeu.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Par contre, petite question pour ceux qui sont avancés, mais quand on a des races primitives à l'âge de pierre, on ne peut pas construire de poste d'observation ? Et ces espèces vont quand même évoluer ?


D'après ce que j'en avais vu, cela va leur prendre beaucoup (euphémisme) de temps vu qu'ils sont à l'âge de pierre, mais c'est en théorie possible. Dans une des vidéos des Blorgs, ils avaient une espèce à l'ère industrielle qui a réussi à partir dans l'espace d'elle-même au moment où ils allaient construire un poste d'observation.

----------


## Nuka

> D'après ce que j'en avais vu, cela va leur prendre beaucoup (euphémisme) de temps vu qu'ils sont à l'âge de pierre, mais c'est en théorie possible. Dans une des vidéos des Blorgs, ils avaient une espèce à l'ère industrielle qui a réussi à partir dans l'espace d'elle-même au moment où ils allaient construire un poste d'observation.


Je m'en souviens, mais ça c'est pour les espèces évoluées. Visiblement les espèces super primitives sont traitées différemment. Et ton interaction avec eux dépend de ton ethos (et j'ai pas le droit de leur rouler dessus car je suis xenophile... ha !).

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

C'est l'heure d'apporter la civilisation à ces sauvages !  ::trollface::

----------


## Harlockin

Moi je les ai enchaîné pour travailler dans mes mines  ::trollface::  

D'ailleurs ça a failli faire exploser mon empire cette histoire.. même avec les traits qui vont bien.. donc non l'esclavagisme c'est loin d'être fumé malgré l'absence de révolte des esclaves

----------


## Nuka

> Moi je les ai enchaîné pour travailler dans mes mines  
> 
> D'ailleurs ça a failli faire exploser mon empire cette histoire.. même avec les traits qui vont bien.. donc non l'esclavagisme c'est loin d'être fumé malgré l'absence de révolte des esclaves


Tu n'avais pas xenophile du coup. En fait ça te limite beaucoup cet ethos j'ai l'impression  ::'(:  Je voulais moi aussi des primitifs esclaves dans mes mines de minéraux alien.

----------


## Siklaris

Ca y est je m'y suis collé, je tente directement en Difficile et mode Homme de Fer, immersion et masochisme garantis  ::happy2::  ! Pour l'instant j'accroche à fond, j'ai rencontré quelque empires et ma première guerre de territoires est pour bientôt...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Faut choisir quoi comme forme de galaxie ? Parce que les différents types sont pas détaillés  :Emo:

----------


## Tchey

Après 5 heures de jeu, ce n'est pas transcendant mais ça me plait.

Mes craintes s'avèrent valides : stratégie orientée principalement sur la guerre, pas beaucoup d'options pour faire autrement, en particulier contre les IA libres qui sont bien pénibles. Du coup j'ai fait une armée avec mon peuple de limaces pacifistes spirituelles, malgré les options pour agir sur les aliens alpha, beta etc, je n'ai pas trouvé d'alternative à l'éradication pour qu'ils me laissent tranquille. Probablement répétitif à partir de 10 heures sur une partie je pense. La méthode du rouleau compresseur semble être encore une fois la plus adaptée comme dans la majorité des 4X auxquels j'ai joué.

A voir dans les prochains jours comment mon ressenti évolue. Là rapidement s'il faut dire quelque chose, 8/10 pour le début de partie.

----------


## Whiskey

Perso je viens de passer la soirée dessus en multi et j'ai vraiment apprécier, bien plus qu'un moo ou d'un endless space. Malheureusement tout les mecaniques ne sont pas encore assimilé mais cela viendra  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tiens ça m'intéresse une petite critique "versus" Endless Space, Whiskey tu me fais ce plaisir ?

----------


## Whiskey

> Tiens ça m'intéresse une petite critique "versus" Endless Space, Whiskey tu me fais ce plaisir ?


Bah malgré que endless space soit un bon jeu, je n'ai jamais réussi à accrocher vraiment. Stellaris est pour moi un bon 4x, à la fois assez simple (pour un jeu paradox) et très addictif. Mais j'ai pas vraiment assez d'heure dessus pour te dire les avantages et inconvénients entre les 2. 

Stellaris reste une bonne surprise pour moi. Tu auras sans doute d'autre retour de personne qui y ont joué plus longtemps que moi.

----------


## bobe

Les musiques envoient du pâté en tout cas. Je vais surement les importer dans distant worlds  ::ninja::

----------


## Railgun

La base est excellente, il y a deja de quoi bien s'amuser pour le moment. Il vaut l'argent que j'y ai mis, ca ne fait aucun doute. Mecanismes solides et rodes.

Mais j'imagine surtout ce que ca donnera dans quelques extensions. Une fois que ce jeu aura son The Old Gods, son Way of Life et son Rajas of India, il sera une pure tuerie, peut-etre la nouvelle reference du genre.

Oubliez GalCiv3.

----------


## Kimuji

> Après 5 heures de jeu, ce n'est pas transcendant mais ça me plait.
> 
> Mes craintes s'avèrent valides : stratégie orientée principalement sur la guerre, pas beaucoup d'options pour faire autrement, en particulier contre les IA libres qui sont bien pénibles. Du coup j'ai fait une armée avec mon peuple de limaces pacifistes spirituelles, malgré les options pour agir sur les aliens alpha, beta etc, je n'ai pas trouvé d'alternative à l'éradication pour qu'ils me laissent tranquille. Probablement répétitif à partir de 10 heures sur une partie je pense. La méthode du rouleau compresseur semble être encore une fois la plus adaptée comme dans la majorité des 4X auxquels j'ai joué.
> 
> A voir dans les prochains jours comment mon ressenti évolue. Là rapidement s'il faut dire quelque chose, 8/10 pour le début de partie.


Ça dépend vraiment de tes voisins, au moins ici quand tu as des pacifistes avec des idéologies compatibles avec la tienne ils te déclarent pas la guerre du jour au lendemain pour une obscure raison seulement connue des développeurs (enfin en général c'est pas dur à deviner, te coller des IA qui deviennent agressives sans raison c'est la façon la plus facile de te mettre du challenge). J'ai maté plusieurs parties où les gens sont rarement en guerre. Après si à côté de toi tu as un voisin genre xénophobe + militariste faut pas t'étonner que la seule option "diplomatique" avec une faction de ce type, qui à terme veut ta destruction et rien d'autre, c'est de s'armer pour les remettre à leur place.

Et puis le système de fédérations pour s'allier à plusieurs avec gouvernance tournante et autres trucs du genre m'a l'air pas mal du tout.

----------


## mithrandir3

Je viens de tomber sur un de mes voisins, xénophobe et matérialiste. Je suis xénophile mais aussi matérialiste, et notre système de gouvernement est le même (électif indirect). Je lui ai proposé une alliance commerciale, je pense que ça peut bien se passer.

----------


## tompalmer

aboule la verroterie

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon après quelques heures, je trouve que ce 4X spatial est passionnant et incroyablement immersif, ce qui me frappe par rapport aux autres jeux du genre c'est qu'il semble posséder une vraie "âme", une vraie identité.

Je recommande chaudement.

Ah oui, les musiques sont grandioses.

EDIT : Encore un jeu où j'vais être très bon, je le sens!

Une planète qui porte bien son nom!


Riposte nécessaire dont je vous laisse deviner l'issue...


Luciano tu es notre dernier espoir!


...

----------


## Shylar

> Bon après quelques heures, je trouve que ce 4X spatial est passionnant et incroyablement immersif, ce qui me frappe par rapport aux autres jeux du genre c'est qu'il semble posséder une vraie "âme", une vraie identité.
> 
> Je recommande chaudement.
> 
> Ah oui, les musiques sont grandioses.


Je plussoie et d'ailleurs je laisse cela ici

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Bon j'y ai joué 3 4 heures, ce que je peux dire avec ma courte expérience par rapport à EU4:

- C'est plus lent 
- C'est bien moins soporifique (c'est à dire qu'il y a beaucoup de choses à faire je trouve)
- Ça demande plus de micro
- On a véritablement l'impression d'avoir un Empire qui a été vraiment choisi selon nos envies et de faire de véritables choix en permanence. Est-ce qu'ils vont porter des conséquences ... conséquentes ( :haha: ) dans le futur ? aucune idée je n'y ai pas assez joué.

Grosso modo j'ai l'impression que c'est un Europa universalis 4 marié avec un Endless Space niveau style bien épuré et bien lisse. 

Pas assez joué pour me faire un avis par rapport à d'autres 4x, mais une chose est sûre, la sauce prends déjà très très bien.

----------


## comodorecass

Il est vraiment a part dans le catalogue des jeux de stratégie Paradox. Perso j'ai pas du tout accroché a EU4 et Victoria 2, un peu plus à CK2 mais cest pas encore ça (je sais bouuh). Par contre, j'ai un paquet d'heures sur Les GalCiv, Endless Space et MoO et je suis vraiment conquis pour le moment. C'est le meilleur 4x spatiale actuellement alors que je n'ai passé qu'une soirée dessus. La creation d'empire suffit déjà a enterrer les autres bien souvent trop timide.

----------


## Madvince

> Première partie, 7 systèmes découverts, 6 avec des vaisseaux hostiles/planètes non habitables, un seul avec une planète habitable


Je joue en difficile avec comme planète mère une désertique, et bah sur une vingtaine de systèmes autour AUCUN ne possède une autre planète désertique , et il y a énormément de planètes inhabitables sans ressources... J'aime bien le challenge  :Cigare: .

----------


## ackboo

> Pendant que l'on y est, si on compare avec Endless Space ?


Je n'ai que 30 heures dessus, mais je dirais qu'il est un peu au dessus d'Endless Space (et heureusement, le jeu date quand même d'il y a quatre ans). C'est plus beau, plus clean, plus léché, l'univers est plus vivant (mais moins que sur Distant Worlds, quand même). Après, Stellaris ne règle pas les grands défauts classiques qu'ont toujours eu les 4X spatiaux. Ce qui sera surtout intéressant, c'est la comparaison avec Endless Space 2.

----------


## Truebadour

Je suis tombé sur un système avec monde gaia et planète continentale  :Cigare: 
J'ai dû faire la guerre parce que les frontières d'un empire s'étendaient et me bloquaient. 
J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir moyen de réduire l'influence d'un empire ennemi en détruisant ses stations frontalières puis de conclure par une paix blanche, non ?
Parce que là j'aimerais récupérer des ressources qui appartiennent à un autre empire mais qui sont éloignées de ses planètes.
Je testerai ce soir  ::):

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Choca semble dire que le jeu encourage à ne pas étendre son empire à l'infinie.
En gros le jeu est fait pour "tenir" avec 5 planètes et les faire évoluer selon la progression des découvertes scientifiques et les préserver des autres empires.
Vous confirmez?
Cette position raisonnable ne rend elle pas les fins de parties un peu soporifiques?

----------


## Bloub et Riz

5 planètes seulement ? Ca me paraît peu, non ?

----------


## Madvince

Oui mais du coup les conditions de victoire c'est quoi alors ?

----------


## Truebadour

> Choca semble dire que le jeu encourage à ne pas étendre son empire à l'infinie.
> En gros le jeu est fait pour "tenir" avec 5 planètes et les faire évoluer selon la progression des découvertes scientifiques et les préserver des autres empires.
> Vous confirmez?
> Cette position raisonnable ne rend elle pas les fins de parties un peu soporifiques?


Tout dépend de tes ethos. Si tu es un militariste convaincu, tu dois pouvoir étendre ton empire. L'un des principes du jeu, qui se trouve dans les premiers mails de l'équipe de design c'est "fuck micro management", donc tu ne dois pouvoir gérer qu'un certain nombre de planètes à la fois. Il faut créer des secteurs et laisser à l'IA le soin de les gérer (en leur donnant des ordres de gestion lointains).
Par exemple j'ai mis mes premières colonies humaines en secteur et je m'occupe personnellement des planètes que j'ai prises à mes ennemis (qui sont pleines de nationalistes  ::trollface:: ).
On peut donc s'étendre, mais faut évidemment consolider son empire sinon il risque d'éclater. C'est  une question d'équilibrage après : les empires plus grands ontxune puissance militaire plus importante mais les populations tendent à prendre des chemins différents  ::):

----------


## Molina

> Oui mais du coup les conditions de victoire c'est quoi alors ?


Faire la nique aux anglais, comme à chaque fois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mithrandir3

> aboule la verroterie


 ::P:

----------


## Kesitem

Bon, je n'ai pas joué beaucoup (1h).

Une seule chose me déçoit: l'interface de gestion des planètes. Je comprends que c'est un concept difficile à rendre, mais je trouve que ces cases font un peu chippos, surtout quand on compare ça au reste de l'interface!

Sinon, je sens que je vais y passer quelques heures (enfin, vu mon voisin bien agressif et bien plus puissant que moi, ma première partie ne va pas durer longtemps  ::P: ).

----------


## Molina

Question de Jacky : les succès sont uniquement déblocage en mode Ironman ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oui, comme toujours. Et sans mod non plus.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Choca semble dire que le jeu encourage à ne pas étendre son empire à l'infinie.
> En gros le jeu est fait pour "tenir" avec 5 planètes et les faire évoluer selon la progression des découvertes scientifiques et les préserver des autres empires.
> Vous confirmez?
> Cette position raisonnable ne rend elle pas les fins de parties un peu soporifiques?


T'as que 5 planètes mais faut pas s'arreter là. L'interet c'est de créer des secteurs gérés par une ia, ce qui permettra d'étendre ton empire mais en controlant seulement une petite partie.

Le jeu est sympa sinon en début de partie, mais répétitif où j'en suis: la galaxie a été explorée, plus d'events aléatoires, quelques bugs assez embêtants (impossible de faire une recherche de liaison avec les aliens neutres qui trainent). Je joue un empire esclavagiste, xenophobe, du coup la diplo je la joue rp en renvoyant chier tout le monde. Il me reste plus qu'à colo, construire des bâtiments, faire de la recherche --> repeat.  ::zzz:: 

Le jeu a énormément de potentiel, on sent la patte paradox avec les DLC qui rajouteront de la richesse plus tard.

----------


## ProXorP

Petite question : Vu qu'il n'y a pas dans les options la possibilité de configurer les mappings de touches, ou se trouve le fichier de configuration pour changer ca ?
Car j'aime bien déplacer la caméra avec ZSQD...  ::):

----------


## Anonyme1202

De base chez moi c'est ZQSD.

----------


## ProXorP

> De base chez moi c'est ZQSD.


Ah ? Moi c'est AWSD ( Qwerty quoi... ). Et ca me gonfle de passer mon clavier en qwerty pour jouer a Stellaris  :;):

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Ah ? Moi c'est AWSD ( Qwerty quoi... ). Et ca me gonfle de passer mon clavier en qwerty pour jouer a Stellaris


Pareil ici. Donc même question...

----------


## lstaff

Moi j'ai du passé en clavier QWERTY

----------


## Railgun

Le problème de ce jeu se situe à mon avis dans son côté "cul entre deux chaises" : c'est un Grand Strategy de Paradox, héritier d'une série de jeux qui s'accommodent en général très bien d'être des bacs à sable sans condition de victoire, et qui finissent une fois la date limite atteinte. Ici, l'existence de conditions de victoires, militaires et territoriales de surcroît, se marie très mal avec le rythme et les mécanismes d'un jeu génétiquement plus proche d'EU4 que de MoO...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Mea Culpa, je suis endormi après ma presque nuit blanche. J'ai un clavier QWERTZ. Ceci explique cela.

----------


## lstaff

Bon d'après vos retours il faut améliorer le mid-game. Je vais commencer à modder le jeu je pense cette semaine , faut juste que je trouve un bon tuto pour ça qui explique l'API etc ..

----------


## Anonyme1202

Perso je joue RP à Stellaris. Rien à foutre de gagner. je réalise mon rêve de fédération ou d'Empire despotique... Pour l'instant ça me suffit.  :Bave:  

Prospero est tombé cette nuit suite à l'attaque d'une force xéno massive... Une fois le jeu éteint, je file me blottir dans les bras de ma copine pour lui raconter mes aventures des étoiles plein les yeux  ::P: 

J'aimerai bien extraire les modèles de Battlefleet Gothic : Armada pour tenter de les exporter dans Stellaris...

----------


## ProXorP

> J'aimerai bien extraire les modèles de Battlefleet Gothic : Armada pour tenter de les exporter dans Stellaris...


Ca serait énorme  ::):  Une flotte Ork ou Chaos avec Marque de Nurgle !!!! :D
Va falloir faire un topic dédié pour les mods du Workshop !!!

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'en rêve la nuit. j'ai de nouveau 15 ans.  :Bave:

----------


## Kruos

Pareil, pas dormi de la nuit, trop occupé à rever de mes poulpes esclavagistes!

 ::):

----------


## comodorecass

Le premier Gap de ressources minérales pour le vaisseau de colonisation est assez important (350). Vous pensez qu'il vaut mieux arrêter toute production dans son empire pour le sortir très vite ou attendre de renforcer sa planète existante?

----------


## Nuka

Bon, impossible d'envoyer ma flotte conquérir une civilisation atomique  ::(:  Vous me confirmez que c'est parce que je suis un odieux xenophile ou bien j'ai loupé le bouton qui permet cela ?

----------


## Da-Soth

La grande force du jeu c'est qu'il sait raconter une histoire.

Par contre toute la partie économie et militaire est amha beaucoup trop faible pour le moment. Du niveau de Endless Space.

----------


## Stelteck

Connaissez vous l'effet des différents niveaux de difficulté ?

Le niveau le plus faible est "Normal".

----------


## ProXorP

> Bon, impossible d'envoyer ma flotte conquérir une civilisation atomique  Vous me confirmez que c'est parce que je suis un odieux xenophile ou bien j'ai loupé le bouton qui permet cela ?


Y a une tech pour ça non ? C'est une planète "tomb world"?

Edit : Pour le mapping des touches, il semble que ca se passe dans le repertoire "Interface", fichier "main.gui"

----------


## Asimof

Ahah oui, j'ai arrêté vers 1h du matin pour pas être trop crevé au taf mais au final vu comment j'étais excité et heureux je me suis endormi bien plus tard  :^_^: 
Bon sinon après 5h sur le jeu je suis pas encore dans le mid-game est pour le moment le ressenti est très bon  ::): . La phase de découverte et d'exploration est vraiment rafraichissante, l'univers semble vivant et rempli et permet de bien se prendre au jeu du RP. A voir comment ca évoluera au fur et à mesure de la partie et surtout la rejouabilité.
Le seul bémol pour l'instant c'est que j'ai découvert des primitifs à l'ère industrielle qui ont la même apparence que mon espèce, ca fait un peu tâche  :tired:

----------


## Croaker

J'étais crevé cet nuit et j'ai dû louper pleins de trucs, est-ce qu'il y a moyen quand on est xenophile d'utiliser les races esclaves mineures pour genre coloniser les planètes d'un "biome" différent du notre ?

----------


## Molina

> Bon, impossible d'envoyer ma flotte conquérir une civilisation atomique  Vous me confirmez que c'est parce que je suis un odieux xenophile ou bien j'ai loupé le bouton qui permet cela ?


Question con, t'as envoyé des troupes au sol ?

----------


## Longwelwind

> 5 planètes seulement ? Ca me paraît peu, non ?


Tu ne peux contrôler directement que 5 planètes, après, tu dois diviser tes planètes en secteurs contrôlés par des IA. Ces secteurs te rapportent des ressources, peuvent se rebeller, ...

----------


## Nuka

> Y a une tech pour ça non ? C'est une planète "tomb world"?


Non c'est une planete lambda avec une espèce en age préspatial. En gros je peux la voir dans l'espace contacts mais je ne peux pas interagir avec elle. La seule chose possible porte sur la construction d'un poste d'observation.
Impossible par exemple de lui déclarer la guerre (je ne peux pas communiquer) et impossible de sélectionner la planète pour la bombarder.

----------


## ProXorP

> J'étais crevé cet nuit et j'ai dû louper pleins de trucs, est-ce qu'il y a moyen quand on est xenophile d'utiliser les races esclaves mineures pour genre coloniser les planètes d'un "biome" différent du notre ?


Il me semble que tu peux choisir la race qui va coloniser si tu construit un vaisseau de colonisation dans le spatioport de la planete en question. Ou alors, il faut que tu fasses migrer une population de cette race sur une de tes planetes

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non c'est une planete lambda avec une espèce en age préspatial. En gros je peux la voir dans l'espace contacts mais je ne peux pas interagir avec elle. La seule chose possible porte sur la construction d'un poste d'observation.
> Impossible par exemple de lui déclarer la guerre (je ne peux pas communiquer) et impossible de sélectionner la planète pour la bombarder.


Quand elle aura évolué à l'ère spatial, tu pourras interagir avec elle si je dis pas de bêtise. Sinon, tu peux construire un poste d'observation sur la planete pour l'assimiler ou l'aider à se développer ( y a plusieurs interactions possibles il me semble mais j'en suis pas encore la )

Sinon vous jouez en VO ou VF ? Je demande ca, car je trouve que la VF nique un peu l'interface sur certains textes

----------


## canope

Un truc me manque pas mal par rapport à DW perso, ce sont les ressources rares, uniques etc etc que l'on peut trouver en explorant. Je trouve que ça apporte un plus à l'exploration et surtout ça la récompense puisque ça permet plus tard de construire des choses que les autres n'ont pas s'ils ne controlent pas la dite ressource. Et ça ouvre aussi les portes à une gestion du commerce à l'échelle galactique.
J'espère qu'un jour il y aura ça dans ce jeu.

----------


## Bloub et Riz

> Tu ne peux contrôler directement que 5 planètes, après, tu dois diviser tes planètes en secteurs contrôlés par des IA. Ces secteurs te rapportent des ressources, peuvent se rebeller, ...


Merci pour l'explication. Perso je n'ai pas encore colonisé d'autre planète, je prends bien mon temps.

----------


## Railgun

Un sujet sur le forum officiel résumant l'utilité et donnant quelques détails sur certains choix de caractéristiques et d'éthique lors de la sélection d'un empire :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...nments.926557/

On y voit par exemple que les bonus aux minéraux puent du der chez vu qu'ils ne concernent pas les stations minières...

----------


## ProXorP

> Un truc me manque pas mal par rapport à DW perso, ce sont les ressources rares, uniques etc etc que l'on peut trouver en explorant. Je trouve que ça apporte un plus à l'exploration et surtout ça la récompense puisque ça permet plus tard de construire des choses que les autres n'ont pas s'ils ne controlent pas la dite ressource. Et ça ouvre aussi les portes à une gestion du commerce à l'échelle galactique.
> J'espère qu'un jour il y aura ça dans ce jeu.


Il y a déjà ca dans le jeu. Tu as des recherches débloquant des ressources uniques, qui te permettent de construires des batiments améliorés ( Générateur plus puissants / Terraformation / etc... )

----------


## Nuka

> Il y a déjà ca dans le jeu. Tu as des recherches débloquant des ressources uniques, qui te permettent de construires des batiments améliorés ( Générateur plus puissants / Terraformation / etc... )


Exactement, et a priori elles sont effectivement rares. Ce qui peut donner de bonnes guerres de conquêtes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quand elle aura évolué à l'ère spatial, tu pourras interagir avec elle si je dis pas de bêtise. Sinon, tu peux construire un poste d'observation sur la planete pour l'assimiler ou l'aider à se développer ( y a plusieurs interactions possibles il me semble mais j'en suis pas encore la )


Je pense que mon ethos bloque en effet la conquête pure et simple. J'ai lancé une partie en mode insectes dévoreurs de mondes pour voir.

----------


## Croaker

> Il me semble que tu peux choisir la race qui va coloniser si tu construit un vaisseau de colonisation dans le spatioport de la planete en question. Ou alors, il faut que tu fasses migrer une population de cette race sur une de tes planetes


Ah c'est bien cool.

Il faut que j'attende qu'ils rejoignent la faction du coup ?
J'ai un peu peur que leurs traits niquent mes orientations initiales (à la longue).

----------


## Tchey

Comment on étend son territoire ?

J'ai construit une station autour d'une étoile pour chopper une ressource rare un peu plus loin que mes frontières, mais comment j'étire mes frontières ? Quasiment toutes les systèmes sauf trois sont hors de portée de ma planète mère.

----------


## Kruos

> Le problème de ce jeu se situe à mon avis dans son côté "cul entre deux chaises" : c'est un Grand Strategy de Paradox, héritier d'une série de jeux qui s'accommodent en général très bien d'être des bacs à sable sans condition de victoire, et qui finissent une fois la date limite atteinte. Ici, l'existence de conditions de victoires, militaires et territoriales de surcroît, se marie très mal avec le rythme et les mécanismes d'un jeu génétiquement plus proche d'EU4 que de MoO...


Clairement. Après je dirais plus que le 'problème' si il y en a un vient plus des joueurs que du jeu en lui-même : beaucoup mélange tout et espère le messie du 4x spatial alors qu'en fait dans ses tripes il s'agit d'un jeu Paradox tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique.

----------


## ProXorP

> Ah c'est bien cool.
> 
> Il faut que j'attende qu'ils rejoignent la faction du coup ?
> J'ai un peu peur que leurs traits niquent mes orientations initiales (à la longue).


A prendre avec des pincettes quand même. Je me base uniquement sur les streams / Vidéos que j'ai regardé vu que je n'ai pas encore pu jouer longtemps a Stellaris ( 30min hier soir ^^ )

----------


## Darkath

> Je pense que mon ethos bloque en effet la conquête pure et simple. J'ai lancé une partie en mode insectes dévoreurs de mondes pour voir.


Tu peux juste debarquer des troupes pour les conquerir, pas besoin de déclarer la guerre ou quoi que ce soit. Par contre c'est pas forcément rentable de faire ça.

----------


## canope

> Il y a déjà ca dans le jeu. Tu as des recherches débloquant des ressources uniques, qui te permettent de construires des batiments améliorés ( Générateur plus puissants / Terraformation / etc... )


Tu viens donc de me montrer que je n'ai pas joué assez ::P: 
Très bien alors.

----------


## Croaker

> Comment on étend son territoire ?
> 
> J'ai construit une station autour d'une étoile pour chopper une ressource rare un peu plus loin que mes frontières, mais comment j'étire mes frontières ? Quasiment toutes les systèmes sauf trois sont hors de portée de ma planète mère.


C'est comme l'influence dans un civ j'ai l'impression, il faut attendre ou avoir le bol d'avoir une techno qui augmente la vitesse de progression d'influence.

----------


## Nelfe

En construisant des frontier outpost aussi. Mais ils coûtent cher à entretenir.

----------


## ProXorP

> C'est comme l'influence dans un civ j'ai l'impression, il faut attendre ou avoir le bol d'avoir une techno qui augmente la vitesse de progression d'influence.


Tu peux augmenter la taille tes frontières en construisant des "Frontier Outpost" dans les systèmes proches de tes frontières

----------


## smokytoks

Bon, comme redouté, cette soirée de release s'est transformée en quasi-nuit blanche. C'est Tom qui m'a sauvé en me spammant vers 3h30, avec les quelques petits trucs à finir avant de couper, j'ai lâché vers les 5h30...

Au final, je ne regrette pas : super sympa et bien fini. Je n'ai qu'une hâte, pouvoir rentrer pour étendre l'empire de mes champignons militaristes... ::lol:: 




> Faut choisir quoi comme forme de galaxie ? Parce que les différents types sont pas détaillés


C'est comme tu le sens :
Spiral : Existe en version 2 ou 4 bras, avec les systèmes répartis le long de ceux-ci. A partir d'un certain niveau technologique, il est possible de passer d'un bras à l'autreElliptical : Il s'agit de la distribution la moins structurée, avec les systèmes en amas, sans contrainte "géographique" régulièreRing : Les systèmes sont répartis en anneau assez éloigné du centre, tu ne peux pas passer d'un côté à l'autre (du moins en mode Warp), il faut suivre l'anneau

Personnellement, j'ai un faible pour les spirales à 4 bras comme sur tous les 4X. Mais c'est une affaire de goût..

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment on étend son territoire ?
> 
> J'ai construit une station autour d'une étoile pour chopper une ressource rare un peu plus loin que mes frontières, mais comment j'étire mes frontières ? Quasiment toutes les systèmes sauf trois sont hors de portée de ma planète mère.


Faut développer ses colonies (l'influence grandit avec la taille de pop j'ai l'impression), en fonder une nouvelle ou construire une "station frontalière" (pas certain du terme, je joue en VO). La station est disponible dès le début mais coûte relativement cher à construire, avec un entretien de 1 Influence qui limite le spam (par défaut, tu génère +3 d'Influence). Après, on tombe assez rapidement sur des technos qui augmente la portée des frontières, dans la catégorie "Statecraft"...

----------


## Railgun

> Clairement. Après je dirais plus que le 'problème' si il y en a un vient plus des joueurs que du jeu en lui-même : beaucoup mélange tout et espère le messie du 4x spatial alors qu'en fait dans ses tripes il s'agit d'un jeu Paradox tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique.


C'est la le vrai problème : il serait mieux qu'ils assument cet aspect du jeu en mettant moins l'accent sur ces conditions de victoire  ::): .

----------


## ackboo

> Ah ? Moi c'est AWSD ( Qwerty quoi... ). Et ca me gonfle de passer mon clavier en qwerty pour jouer a Stellaris


Avec Windows, déclare un second clavier QWERTY dans tes options. Ensuite, il suffit de faire Win-Espace pour switcher d'un clavier à l'autre dans n'importe quel soft/jeu.

----------


## Snakeshit

Perso j'apprécie. Même si le nombre d'IA par défaut est bien élevé. D'ailleurs, j'ai fait une partie en multi avec un pote, 600 étoiles, 17 IA dont 4 avancées et au bout de 2h de jeu il s'est fait exterminer par une IA avancée  :Emo: .

----------


## Ellionas

Bonjour tout le monde,

Bien que je lise souvent le forum, je ne m'y étais jamais vraiment inscrit. Et pour mon premier message, je vais commencer fort, en contredisant le "super-modérateur" ackboo :

J'ai aussi plusieurs milliers d'heures sur les différents jeux de Paradox, (HoI, Victoria, EU, CK, etc.) ainsi qu'un temps quasi-infini sur les 4x de tout poil. J'ai commencé sur Dominium sur Amiga, l'un des premiers 4X existant. Mais j'ai aussi parcouru dans tous les sens :

- Imperium Galactica 1&2.
- Master Of Orion 1&2&3.
- Star ruler 1&2.
- Stardrive 1&2.
- Galactic Civilization 1&2&3.
- Distant World.
- Sword of the Stars 1&2.
- Endless Space...
- etc.

Maintenant que c'est établi que j'en ai une "grosse" et que grâce à une nuit quasi-blanche, j'ai ma petite dizaine d'heures sur Stellaris. (Oui, c'est moins que les 30 h de ackboo, mais relativement suffisant pour juger un jeu, car je suis arrivé aux fédérations et aux crises de fin de partie, ce qui est censé être le late-game.)

Bref, arrêtons de jouer aux grands et passons aux "Pas d'accord" concernant l'avis d'ackboo :




> Les combats sont  bizarres, le joueur n'a aucun impact dessus, on se contente de regarder  un essaim de vaisseaux faire piou-piou et voyant les compteurs de dégâts  augmenter.


 Dis et redis sur le forum de Paradox et dans certaines des interview des développeurs. Il n'y a qu'une seule réelle action, c'est la retraite. Mais la différence se fait dans les divers ordinateurs de bord que tu peux installer. Je rappelle que dans la plupart des 4X typiques, (Bon il y a des exceptions : SOTS, Imperium Galactica 2, etc.) et a fortiori dans les jeux Paradox, il n'y a pas de contrôle manuel des troupes en combat. Cela peut déranger, je le conçois, mais quand tu es en multi et que tu as d'autres chats à fouetter, c'est un gain de temps non-négligeable. (Car contrairement à beaucoup, en mid-game, j'avais pas mal d'interaction à faire de-ci, de-là. On doit pas jouer au même jeu.) De plus, c'est clairement voulu pour apporter la touche d'originalité de ce que j'ai cité précédemment, pour rappel, les ordinateurs de bord. Pour finir, l'argument, certes maintes fois cités, mais pourtant vrai : tu joues le leader de ta nation, alors as-tu déjà vu notre Flamby national jouer les tacticiens sur le terrain ? Je ne pense pas.




> Il n'y a pas d'espionnage du tout, ce qui manque pour  déterminer des designs optimaux de vaisseaux.


Idem qu'au-dessus. Cela a été dis plusieurs fois avant la sortie du jeu. J'avoue que ça me manque aussi, mais ce n'est pas une surprise. De plus, en général, dans les 4X, l'espionnage est assez anecdotique. (Piquer une techno, piquer des sous, savoir les affinités avec telle ou telle nation.)

Puis bon, on adhère ou pas, mais connaissant Paradox, c'est déjà prévu dans un futur DLC.




> Surtout, ça n'est pas du tout Crusader Kings 2 dans l'espace. Toute la  partie relations humaines/drames/trahisons a disparu. Les leaders n'ont  aucune personnalité, au bout d'un moment on s'en fiche complètement vu  qu'ils n'ont aucun impact sur le jeu.


Ou as-tu vu que ce serais un CKII dans l'espace ? C'est comme-ci moi j'espérais que cela soit un Cities Skylines intersidéral. Cela n'a pas été annoncé. Ils ont juste indiqué qu'ils prenaient leur influence sur divers jeu, dont CKII, sans pour autant dire que c'était un remake spatial.

Si tu veux quelques points similaires entre les deux jeux, vu qu'ils ont parlé d'influence, les voici :

- Des leaders qui ont des traits spécifiques.
- La vassalité et le système de restriction de territoires gérés.
- Les combats auto. (Ah zut, tu le reprochais ça.)
- Les événements aléatoires à branches.

C'est déjà pas mal, surtout que comme le jeu n'est pour le moment qu'en Vanilla, tu ne peux faire la comparaison qu'avec la vanilla de CKII.




> Voilà, je suis un peu sévère, je mets l'accent sur les côtés négatifs,  mais ne vous attendez pas à un Space Crusader Kings ou un 4X  révolutionnaire. C'est juste un bon 4X spatial. Avec quand même des IA  qui n'hésitent pas à balancer une pauvre corvette pour attaquer une  flotte de 20 croiseurs...


L'IA, oui je te l'accordes, elle est pas fût-fût... Mais as-tu déjà joué en multi ? J'ai déjà fait une partie (Oui, je l'ai dis, nuit quasi-blanche.) et je peux te dire que de ce côté-là, tu es servi... Grâce aux 3 types de voyages spatiales, et aux ordinateurs de bord, les guerres sont très incertaines.

Pour revenir à l'IA, soit patient, elle sera certainement améliorée. (Tu as joué à CKII au tout début ? Je peux te dire que l'IA approchait le QI d'une salade...)

Pour le côté révolutionnaire, excuse-moi, mais je le trouve assez novateur :

- Engagement auto à réfléchir par avance grâce au système d'ordinateur.
- Plus d'événements aléatoires que dans n'importe quel 4X. En plus, la plupart sont à embranchements.
- Un système de recherche semi-aléatoire qui fait que d'une partie à l'autre, tu n'auras pas forcément la puissance.
- Les 3 types de voyage spatial. (Qui sont bien plus intéressant, même si de prime abord similaire, à SOTS.)
- Un début de partie no-rush, avec un système d'exploration assez poussé.
- Les POPs. (On aime, ou pas, mais pour un 4X spatial, c'est quand même original.)
- L'Ethos, qui a une grande influence sur tout le jeu. (Empire, relation avec les voisins, restrictions diverses, événements aléatoires, etc.)
- Le système de vassaux qui, même s'il existe partiellement dans d'autres 4X, est plus poussé et évite l'indigestion avec 100 système à micro-gérer. (Sans compter qu'on peut penser que Paradox étoffera certainement le système.)
- Critère peu important, mais il est aussi beaucoup plus joulie que la plupart des 4X.
- Etc.

Alors oui, il n'est pas parfait. On peut compter dans ses défauts :

- Au niveau armes/équipement, c'est un système d’obsolescence (Missiles niveau I, missiles niveau II, missiles niveau III, etc.) et non asymétrique. (Comme dans SOTS.)
- Les leaders ont comme plafond le niveau 5.
- Manque d'espionnage et de commerce.

Mais le jeu est suffisamment novateur pour accrocher un vieux baroudeur du 4X comme moi, et je le répète, c'est du Paradox, donc attendez-vous à un jeu quasi parfait dans un an ou deux. (Oubliez pas aussi qu'il est entièrement moddable.) Mais pour le moment, il est déjà assez au-dessus du panier des 4X pour mériter l'achat.

Alors arrêtez de jouer les blasés et d'espérer un jeu qui tient de la chimère dès la sortie. Ce jeu a du mérite, alors amusez-vous au lieu d'essayer d'en chercher les moindres petits défauts.

Et pour finir sur mon avis général : (Et oui, quitte à avoir la plus grosse, autant se prendre pour un journaliste.)

Jeu : 9/10
Potentiel : 11/10

PS : Si mon post paraît "inflammatoire" je m'en excuse. Je n'ai rien contre toi ackboo, ou les autres, mais la tendance actuelle du blasage compulsif commence à m'énerver énormément. Et quand je vois la hype qu'il y avait sur ce topic, et la dé-hype suite à un seul post, le tiens, (Parce que tu es modérateur, ou simplement parce que tu as un gagné un certain respect de la communauté CanardPC... Je ne sais pas, je ne suis qu'un petit nouveau qui se la ramène.) je tenais à faire entendre mon point de vue.

----------


## comodorecass

Si des fans ont la bonne idée de faire un mod 40k  ::o:

----------


## Aymeeeric

> PS : Si mon post paraît "inflammatoire" je m'en excuse. Je n'ai rien contre toi ackboo, ou les autres, mais la tendance actuelle du blasage compulsif commence à m'énerver énormément. Et quand je vois la hype qu'il y avait sur ce topic, et la dé-hype suite à un seul post, le tiens, (*Parce que tu es modérateur, ou simplement parce que tu as un gagné un certain respect de la communauté CanardPC*... Je ne sais pas, je ne suis qu'un petit nouveau qui se la ramène.) je tenais à faire entendre mon point de vue.


Ou parce-qu’il est journaliste chez Canard PC  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226



----------


## Molina

> Ou parce-qu’il est journaliste chez Canard PC


Le forum a un journal ?  ::o:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oui, de temps à autre, ils impriment les meilleurs pages du forum en rajoutant des images de chat.

----------


## Stelteck

> Oui, de temps à autre, ils impriment les meilleurs pages du forum en rajoutant des images de chat.


 ::wub::

----------


## Ellionas

> Ou parce-qu’il est journaliste chez Canard PC


En même temps, j'avais dis que j'étais un petit nouveau. ^^ (Sans compter qu'en général, je ne lis pas beaucoup la presse vidéo-ludique, qu'elle soit écrite ou numérique, pour justement me faire mon propre avis sans être influencé.)

Mais même en temps que journaliste, un avis ne fait pas Loi. (Le mien non plus d'ailleurs.) Chez jeux-vidéo.com, les testeurs sont aussi catégorisés comme journalistes, pourtant, on peut avoir des doutes.

De plus, autant apporter des news, c'est du pur journalisme, autant donné un avis basé sur ses opinions personnelles, ça n'en reste qu'un avis purement subjectif.

Enfin, (Pardonne moi d'avance ackboo.) au vu du manque d'informations de celui-ci, (Concernant par exemple les combats auto, ou le rapport Stellaris/CKII.) je juge son avis comme celui de tout joueur lambda.

PS : Mais je ne doute pas qu'il est une bonne personne et, de plus s'il est journaliste, qu'il a en général un avis très posé et argumenté sur ses sujets.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> En même temps, j'avais dis que j'étais un petit nouveau. ^^
> 
> Mais même en temps que journaliste, un avis ne fait pas Loi. (Le mien non plus d'ailleurs.) Chez jeux-vidéo.com, les testeurs sont aussi catégorisés comme journalistes, pourtant, on peut avoir des doutes.
> 
> De plus, autant apporter des news, c'est du pur journalisme, autant donné un avis basé sur ses opinions personnelles, ça n'en reste qu'un avis purement subjectif.
> 
> Enfin, (Pardonne moi d'avance ackboo.) au vu du manque d'informations de celui-ci, (Concernant par exemple les combats auto, ou le rapport Stellaris/CKII.) je juge son avis comme celui de tout joueur lambda.
> 
> PS : Mais je ne doute pas qu'il est une bonne personne et, de plus s'il est journaliste, qu'il a en général un avis très posé et argumenté sur ses sujets.


Non, mais je ne critiquais pas ton post, je n'ai pas d'avis sur le jeu, mon RTT de test c'est demain ! Mais je te mettais dans le contexte...

----------


## Croaker

Pour un jeu qui embarque dans l'espace un grand nombre de concepts issus de tous les jeux Paradox, ça me parait pas déconnant de le comparer avec les mécaniques de gameplay de tout ces jeux là, hein. (tout le monde n'a pas le temps de lire tous les diairies, et en général les gens qui lisent ça n'ont pas besoin d'un test).

----------


## Ellionas

> Non, mais je ne critiquais pas ton post, je n'ai pas d'avis sur le jeu, mon RTT de test c'est demain ! Mais je te mettais dans le contexte...


Et je t'en remercie.  :;): 

EDIT au passage : Amuses-toi bien lors de ton RTT, tu nous diras ton avis.




> Pour un jeu qui embarque dans l'espace un grand nombre de concepts issus de tous les jeux Paradox, ça me parait pas déconnant de le comparer avec les mécaniques de gameplay de tout ces jeux là, hein. (tout le monde n'a pas le temps de lire tous les diairies, et en général les gens qui lisent ça n'ont pas besoin d'un test).


Comparer oui, espérer un copier-coller de mécanique d'un jeu relativement différent, non. Pour ce qui est des diaries, je sais pas, mais il est journaliste, non ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> La grande force du jeu c'est qu'il sait raconter une histoire.


Il donne un squelette sur lequel on peut se raconter une histoire. Mais il faut un peu d'imagination et d'extrapolation, comme tous les jeux PDS.

__________________________________

J'ai débuté aussi hier soir, avec des machins visqueux volants (d'après l'image) fanatiques spiritualistes et collectivistes. Difficulté normale, planète de départ stérile, je crois que je ne suis pas en ironman, gouvernement mandat divin.
Technos de départ laser et FTL noob friendly dont j'ai zappé le nom. Galaxie ovoïde genre donut mais avec un petit trou central et des gros bras, j'ai pas fait gaffe à l'option sélectionnée.
Traits rapid breeders et strong.

J'ai joué 2h30 pour l'instant.

Mes premières impressions :

- après avoir maté quasi toutes les vidéos de jay's gaming, je n'étais presque jamais perdu. Quelques mécanismes étaient encore obscurs, comme l'esclavage, mais l'interface est assez claire pour s'y retrouver vite fait.

- départ de merde, un seul système dans ma zone d'influence, très peu de ressources dedans, et les planètes intéressantes trop loin pour que les zones de frontières se touchent. Mais bon, venant d'une planète stérile, j'ai connu pire, et je suis guidé par le tout-puissant machin crado qui nous guide.

- les vaisseaux scientifiques bloqués par les frontières ennemies, c'est relou. D'un coup, on découvre un empire, et le vaisseau se retrouve bloqué ou obligé de parcourir la moitié de la galaxie pour rentrer...

- je vois des vaisseaux se déplacer entre système à une vitesse bien plus grande que la mienne, ça donne envie de tester l'hyperespace.

- je suis déjà pété de ressources alors que j'avance tranquillement, sans chercher à optimiser, et avec une production pas énorme (genre 40 minerais, recherches autour de 20/18/19). J'ai des minéraux à ne plus savoir qu'en faire depuis très longtemps, vu que je ne pouvais presque rien construire au début (très peu de ressources autour de moi, et j'ai choisi mes avant-postes pour des raisons stratégiques plutôt qu'économique), et là je suis au cap d'influence et j'ai masse énergie

- ma première guerre a été un peu trop simple. 60 de score de guerre, et je vassalise un empire avec 1 planète colonisée de plus que moi (4v3), de puissance "équivalente". J'ai largement dépassé ma fleet limit (je devais être à 150%), vu que j'avais plein de ressources. J'ai attendu un up d'arme, et l'opération "Prosélytisme presque pacifique n°1" était lancée. Les 60 ont été atteints en prenant une planète, en pétant sa flotte et au moment où je commençais le bombardement du monde capital, il se déclare vaincu. Moookay... J'ai perdu une dizaine de vaisseaux, je sais pas comment, pas l'impression que ça ait été en combat.

- j'ai découvert une ressource rare, mais je n'ai aucune idée de son intérêt. Pas encore pu l'exploiter.

- les missiles me semblent plus puissant que les lasers en early, pour une raison con : j'ai l'impression que les technos d'arme à énergie bouffent énormément d'énergie justement, limitant les options sur le design des vaisseaux. J'avais l'impression que jay pouvait upgrader tous ses missiles dès qu'une techno était recherchée, en plus de boucliers, alors que sur mes corvettes, je suis limité par exemple à un plasma pour avoir des boucliers.

- d'ailleurs, au début je n'avais pas compris que les nouvelles technologies doivent d'abord être placées sur les design de vaisseaux avant que la flotte ne puisse être upgradée.

- les esclaves offrent un bonus sur minéraux et nourriture, pas sur énergie ou recherche. Il semble que réduire une pop en esclavage puis immédiatement l'affranchir (erreur de ma part) n'ait pas d'impact. Je n'ai pas compris si le trait "décadent" ne s'applique qu'à la surface d'une planète ? Parce que si les stations de ressource ont -10%, vu qu'on ne peut pas choisir la pop qui y bosse, c'est chaud.

- il y a une techno "implant neural" pour faire des armées d'esclaves. Prochain truc que je teste, ce kiff =) (il faut un bâtiment spécifique sur une planète pour y former ses armées d'esclaves).

- all hail the gros truc visqueux qui nous emmène vers les sommets de la civilisation, et emmène nos lasers dans la gueule des autres civilisations

----------


## Cedski

Puis ça fait juste 15 ans au bas mot qu'il teste tous les Civ-like, 4x, et autre jeux jeux de Stratégie (grande ou petite)  ::rolleyes::  alors Ackboo a sans doute bien plus d'attente (et de points de comparaison...) que pas mal de joueurs lambda.
Mais bref....

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dis et redis sur le forum de Paradox et dans certaines des interview des développeurs. Il n'y a qu'une seule réelle action, c'est la retraite. Mais la différence se fait dans les divers ordinateurs de bord que tu peux installer.
> 
> De plus, c'est clairement voulu pour apporter la touche d'originalité de ce que j'ai cité précédemment, pour rappel, les ordinateurs de bord.
> 
> Grâce aux 3 types de voyages spatiales, et aux ordinateurs de bord, les guerres sont très incertaines.


Tu fais beaucoup de références aux ordinateurs de bord. Ils servent à quoi exactement, à part ajouter de la puissance à un vaisseau ? J'ai du mal à voir leur intérêt tactique, mais tu sembles dire qu'il y en a un.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Puis ça fait juste 15 ans au bas mot qu'il teste tous les Civ-like, 4x, et autre jeux jeux de Stratégie (grande ou petite)  alors Ackboo a sans doute bien plus d'attente (et de points de comparaison...) que pas mal de joueurs lambda.
> Mais bref....


Moi ça fais plus de 15 ans que je test tous les Civ-like et 4x du marché.  ::ninja:: 

Ha mon premier Civ sous le sapin avec mon premier ordinateur...  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme899

> En même temps, j'avais dis que j'étais un petit nouveau. ^^ (Sans compter qu'en général, je ne lis pas beaucoup la presse vidéo-ludique, qu'elle soit écrite ou numérique, pour justement me faire mon propre avis sans être influencé.)
> 
> Mais même en temps que journaliste, un avis ne fait pas Loi. (Le mien non plus d'ailleurs.) Chez jeux-vidéo.com, les testeurs sont aussi catégorisés comme journalistes, pourtant, on peut avoir des doutes.
> 
> De plus, autant apporter des news, c'est du pur journalisme, autant donné un avis basé sur ses opinions personnelles, ça n'en reste qu'un avis purement subjectif.
> 
> Enfin, (Pardonne moi d'avance ackboo.) au vu du manque d'informations de celui-ci, (Concernant par exemple les combats auto, ou le rapport Stellaris/CKII.) je juge son avis comme celui de tout joueur lambda.
> 
> PS : Mais je ne doute pas qu'il est une bonne personne et, de plus s'il est journaliste, qu'il a en général un avis très posé et argumenté sur ses sujets.


Il est aussi l'ancien redac-chef il me semble. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il a raison sur tout mais globalement éviter la condescendance aurait été un "+" pour le coup  :^_^: . 

Pour le combat (par exemple), Ackboo le trouve bizarre. Pour une raison assez simple c'est qu'il donne l'impression d'être controlable alors qu'en fait il se préapare en amont et le joueur à un système de résolution "temps réel animé".  Ca change de "d'habitude". Normalement dans un 4X soit on a un pion qui fritte un autre pion dans une fenetre, soit on a une interface de combat dédiée (style mini wargame) pour faire combattre ses flottes comme des pokémons.
Alors oui c'est bizarre , ca change des codes habituels et ca donne envie de bouger les vaisseaux mais ce n'est pas possib' ^^. Et oui tu as raison la subtilité est dans les ordis, les généraux etc.... et finalement c'est la résolution de combat de paradox (où on ne joue pas au sergent) poussée au "next step".

----------


## Da-Soth

Perso ce que je reproche aux combats, c'est qu'on a peu de retour de l'efficacité de notre flotte et sur la composition de la flotte ennemie. Du coup, la seule préparation en amont est de mettre les nouvelles technos sur les nouveaux design. Il y a peu de choix même stratégiques.

----------


## Ellionas

> Puis ça fait juste 15 ans au bas mot qu'il teste tous les Civ-like, 4x, et autre jeux jeux de Stratégie (grande ou petite)  alors Ackboo a sans doute bien plus d'attente (et de points de comparaison...) que pas mal de joueurs lambda.
> Mais bref....


Je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas expérimenté, ou qu'il n'a pas des attentes très grandes. C'est justement là où le bât blesse... En temps que simple joueur, j'ai aussi, comme beaucoup d'entre-vous d'ailleurs, une grande expérience des jeux, y compris des 4X. (Mon premier 4X, comme dis dans mon premier post était Dominium, sur Amiga, donc y'a 25 ans plus ou moins.) Mais justement, il faut faire attention à ne pas être blasé par l'expérience.

Ce jeu a des originalités que d'autres 4X n'ont pas. Il a aussi des mécanismes de gameplay, sur certains points plus poussé que d'autres. Alors, oui, sans DLCs, bien que honnêtement très réussi, ce n'est pas encore le messie, mais à force d'attendre un jeu qui tient plus du fantasme qu'autre chose, on ne s'amuse plus et on ne trouve plus rien à sa pointure. (Et au passage on démotive des joueurs.)

Et attente, ou pas, Il faut le comparer à la génération actuelle de 4X, et pour le moment, en terme d'aspect novateur, seul DW lui arrive à la cheville.

EDIT :




> mais globalement éviter la condescendance aurait été un "+" pour le coup .


Désolé, ce n'était pas voulu. Je n'essaye pas d'être supérieur et j'en rigole même dans mon premier post. Mais je trouvais que la critique de ce jeu était faites sur des arguments soit subjectifs, soit manquant d'informations.

Mais bref... Après tout, ce n'est que mon avis, (Celui d'un joueur lambda.) et je voulais le partager, pour pas que certaines personnes passent à côté d'un très bon 4X. Je ne cherche ni à troller, ni à flamer, ni (Contrairement à mon second degré dans le premier post.) à montrer mon "grand" savoir.

----------


## Da-Soth

> alors qu'en fait il se préapare en amont


Bah bof en fait. Tu mets un amiral, tu mets tes nouvelles techno et rien de plus. C'est aussi passionnant que les combats navals de Europa. Au moins dans Europa, les combats terrestres permettent quelques subtilité, surtout en jouant avec le terrain ou l'occupation. Ici, c'est l'espace donc le joueur n'a pas grand chose à faire.

----------


## Ellionas

> Bah bof en fait. Tu mets un amiral, tu mets tes nouvelles techno et rien de plus. C'est aussi passionnant que les combats navals de Europa. Au moins dans Europa, les combats terrestres permettent quelques subtilité, surtout en jouant avec le terrain ou l'occupation. Ici, c'est l'espace donc le joueur n'a pas grand chose à faire.


Tu as jeté un oeil aux différents ordinateurs de bord ? Perso je suis passé d'un "je me fais exploser par une flotte ayant une force brute plus importante" à un "Byebye Roxxor" avec l'ordi adéquat.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tu as jeté un oeil aux différents ordinateurs de bord ?


Non pas encore, ceci explique surement cela. Par contre, tu arrives à avoir un bon retour sur la flotte ennemie ? Bon, c'est peut être dû à un manque de pratique mais pour le moment j'ai aucune idée de ce qui est efficace suivant la compo ennemie. Pour le moment, je n'ai fait qu'une guerre et j'affronte essentiellement des pirates.

----------


## ProXorP

> Bah bof en fait. Tu mets un amiral, tu mets tes nouvelles techno et rien de plus. C'est aussi passionnant que les combats navals de Europa. Au moins dans Europa, les combats terrestres permettent quelques subtilité, surtout en jouant avec le terrain ou l'occupation. Ici, c'est l'espace donc le joueur n'a pas grand chose à faire.


Je suis pas entièrement d'accord avec toi. Sur les Streams que j'ai regardé, certains joueurs prennent le temps de regarder la composition de la flotte ennemi et leur équipement pour faire des flottes de vaisseau qui contre l'équipement ennemi...
Si un ennemi se focalise sur les shields, tu t'équipe en arme pénétrante et/ou orientée anti-shield. Si il n'a pas de Point de défense, go missile / torpille. Etc...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu as jeté un oeil aux différents ordinateurs de bord ? Perso je suis passé d'un "je me fais exploser par une flotte ayant une force brute plus importante" à un "Byebye Roxxor" avec l'ordi adéquat.


Ils servent à quoi ces ordinateurs ? Ça buff juste tes vaisseaux, ou il y a vraiment un truc que ça apporte au-delà des points de puissance ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Bon paradox, j'adore votre jeu mais il va falloir vous sortir les doigts du cul. Entre le bug sur les choix de couleur de race (tout les case son marron je dois cliquer une à une pour savoir sa couleur), mon dirigeant qui meurt et qui est remplacé par du vent (clairement je n'ai plus de dirigeant), le manque de clarté sur l'armement. J'en oublie surement, mais c'est dérangeant de voir qu'il manque 2 3 petites choses à la base du jeu.

APrès je suis complétement satisfait, j'ai joué hier jusque 4h du mat en oubliant le repas du soir et je compte bien jouer comme un porc toute la journée.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils servent à quoi ces ordinateurs ? Ça buff juste tes vaisseaux, ou il y a vraiment un truc que ça apporte au-delà des points de puissance ?


C'est surtout un gros buff. J'avais deux type d'ordi, un offensif (augmente les dégatts) et l'autre défensif (augmente l'esquive et la puissance des boucliers). Évidemment je ne peux qu'en avoir un

----------


## LaVaBo

Il y a d'autres affichages de la carte que la vue de base ? Par exemple ça serait pratique de pouvoir afficher les alliances d'une seule couleur, ou les relations diplomatiques.

Oh et petit tip pratique, quand on est habitué à l'interface d'UE où il suffit de cliquer sur une province ennemie pour ouvrir l'interface diplomatique : sur un système, l'icône à gauche du nom du système permet d'ouvrir une fenêtre diplomatique avec l'empire qui possède le système.

----------


## Sserfu

Dites les gens, je regarde le jeu, la bave aux commissures des lèvres,  mais je me demande comment se déroule le multi? Il ne doit pas être pausable du coup?

----------


## Ellionas

> C'est surtout un gros buff. J'avais deux type d'ordi, un offensif (augmente les dégatts) et l'autre défensif (augmente l'esquive et la puissance des boucliers). Évidemment je ne peux qu'en avoir un


Pas que. Cela influe aussi sur le comportement de ta flotte, enfin tout du moins, du vaisseau sur lequel il est installé. Puis il y aussi d'autres petits équipements à installer, mais faut bien faire de la recherche, donc je vous laisse la surprise.

----------


## Whiskey

> Dites les gens, je regarde le jeu, la bave aux commissures des lèvres,  mais je me demande comment se déroule le multi? Il ne doit pas être pausable du coup?


Le multi est pausable, mais si un joueur met en pause, tout le monde est en pause. Par contre je sais pas si il y a une limite.

----------


## Ellionas

> Dites les gens, je regarde le jeu, la bave aux commissures des lèvres,  mais je me demande comment se déroule le multi? Il ne doit pas être pausable du coup?


Si. Pausable, accélérable, déccélérable.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Comment on étend son territoire ?
> 
> J'ai construit une station autour d'une étoile pour chopper une ressource rare un peu plus loin que mes frontières, mais comment j'étire mes frontières ? Quasiment toutes les systèmes sauf trois sont hors de portée de ma planète mère.


Etends tes frontières via tes colonies.
Si jamais tu vois un bon endroit avec pas mal de ressources mais que tu peux pas ou ne veux pas coloniser là-bas, là tu poses une Frontier Outpost.

----------


## Sserfu

> Si. Pausable, accélérable, déccélérable.


Ce doit être un rythme ignoble à plus de deux humains du coup x].

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ce doit être un rythme ignoble à plus de deux humains du coup x].


La plupart des joueurs multi Paradox, du moins ce que je fréquente, se confonde d'excuses quand ils veulent une pause (et moi le 1er).

----------


## Ellionas

> Ce doit être un rythme ignoble à plus de deux humains du coup x].


C'est l'host qui décide pour la décélération et l'accélération, donc pas de soucis de ce côté. Sauf si tu as un host casse-pieds.

----------


## Sserfu

Merci pour les réponses! (Je suis pas fou, le multi ce serait juste pour jouer avec Madame,  du coup ça rend le jeu pausable ou non moins problèmatique)

----------


## LaVaBo

Ça marche comment les bonus de vitesse de recherche (sur certains gouvernements, des skills de scientifique, probablement des technos), puisque la recherche c'est remplir une jauge avec les points mensuels, et bonus éventuels de projets ?

A priori, il y a une relation proportionnelle entre le temps de recherche et le coût de la recherche, mais diminue le coût d'une recherche permettrait, en choppant des points suite à des projets scientifiques, de monter au-delà de 5% d'accélération.

Par exemple si j'ai +5% de vitesse de recherche :
- ça diminue le coût de la recherche de 5% ?
- les points ne sont plus mensuels mais tick 5% plus vite ?
- on a +5% de points de recherche ?

----------


## Nuka

> Merci pour les réponses! (Je suis pas fou, le multi ce serait juste pour jouer avec Madame,  du coup ça rend le jeu pausable ou non moins problèmatique)


C'est pausable avec je crois une limite temporelle (au bout de 20 secondes tout le monde peut enlever la pause), sachant que l'host est toujours libre de dépauser.
En général, dans les jeux paradox, on prend une vitesse assez souple pour que tout le monde puisse gérer tranquillement sans demander de pause.
Prévois une bouteille pour les pauses toilettes  ::P:

----------


## hein

> - on a +5% de points de recherche ?


A priori, on a 5% de points de recherche en plus

----------


## Munshine

Le test de Rock, Paper, shotgun a douché mon enthousiasme. En gros, c'est un jeu qui a une bonne base hybride 4X/Grand Strategy mais qui manque de complexité même par rapport à un CK2. 
Celui d'IGN est encore plus critique sur l'intérêt de la partie en milieu de jeu surtout en solo. 
Je crois que je vais passer mon tour et attendre que le jeu se bonifie avec le temps.

----------


## Truebadour

Je sais pas ce qu'ils appellent le mid-game mais personnellement en 2258 j'ai toujours un truc à faire  ::): 

J'ai phagocyté un empire et j'utilise ses pops pour coloniser les planètes que j'ai pas pu capturer. J'ai aussi trouvé un allié xenophile spiritualiste avec qui j'ai un accord de migration. Il envoie les pops qu'il a en trop s'installer chez moi, et moi je colonise avec.
Disons que le jeu oscille entre deux phases : construction de l'empire en "largeur" avec conquête de planètes, puis construction en "hauteur" (amélioration de l'empire).

Et si jamais il y a une baisse de rythme, il suffit d'augmenter la vitesse de jeu, ce qui est l'avantage des jeux Paradox  :;):

----------


## Croaker

Le test de Kotaku ressemble un peu à un AAR, lui aussi a "pris le mur" du mid-game.

J'ai lu je ne sais plus où que la différence avec un Europa est qu'ici, à la fin de la phase d'exploration-colonisation, il n'est pas évident de s'impliquer dans le jeu qui est forcément impersonnel avec ces races sans gros background.
Par exemple latter la perfide Albion c'est un but et un plaisir perso, détruire le Consortium de Xilizx beaucoup moins.

Ca me semble loin d'être insoluble avec des mods "inspirés de grosses licences" et des évènements, beaucoup d'évènements (et peut être d'autres technos, aussi)..

----------


## Harlockin

Je suis rendu en 2290 hier soir et je commençai a me faire un peu chier quand même.. Y a au final très peu de variété dans les actions possibles et les quêtes\évènements ce qui fait qu'au final ça devient ultra répétitif :/ Dans un CKII/EUIV ça pause pas trop de problème grâce au contexte historique etc, mais la c'est compliqué a surmonter.

Va falloir attendre les premiers patch de contenu voir le premier DLC pour voir ce que ça donne..

----------


## Croaker

> J'ai aussi trouvé un allié xenophile spiritualiste avec qui j'ai un accord de migration. Il envoie les pops qu'il a en trop s'installer chez moi, et moi je colonise avec.
> Disons que le jeu oscille entre deux phases : construction de l'empire en "largeur" avec conquête de planètes, puis construction en "hauteur" (amélioration de l'empire).


Dis comme ça on dirait un peu Victoria, et j'ai jamais trop accroché à Victoria.

----------


## Uriak

De manière générale comment éviter l'écueil des races "sans saveur" dans les 4X spatiaux? Il me semble que c'est malaisé surtout quand elles sont construites par assemblages de différents "traits".

----------


## Croaker

Utiliser des grosses licences (ou même des petites plus littéraires) pour impliquer le joueur ? De toute façon Paradox n'a pas les moyens de se les payer.

----------


## Truebadour

> Dis comme ça on dirait un peu Victoria, et j'ai jamais trop accroché à Victoria.


Le principe des pops reprend Victoria, mais on peut les déplacer sur la planète pour exploiter les ressources qu'on veut (façon Civilization). En fonction des ethos de ton empire, tu peux aussi les forcer à migrer sur une autre planète (si tu peux pas, tu peux toujours inciter la migration grâce à des édits, moyennant points d'influence).
Avec le système des pops qui rappelle Vicky2, les limites de planètes directement contrôlables (façon comtés de CK2), les leaders type EU4 avec des traits comme dans CK2 et j'en passe, le gameplay ressemble à un melting pot de tous les jeux Paradox effectivement.

Pour l'instant je trouve que ça marche bien, j'ai pas le recul pour déterminer des grosses failles dans ce système. Je pense pouvoir m'amuser quelques dizaines d'heures. Évidemment il n'a pas la profondeur d'un CK2, mais CK2 a 4 ans et plein d'extensions  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> De manière générale comment éviter l'écueil des races "sans saveur" dans les 4X spatiaux? Il me semble que c'est malaisé surtout quand elles sont construites par assemblages de différents "traits".


C'est pas tellement le soucis. Je pense plutot qu'il faut pousser le joueur à interagir avec ses voisins dans le midgame. Soit par la guerre, soit pour des raisons économiques ou stratégiques ou par des centres d'intérêt unique dans la galaxie. Là on a l'impression qu'une fois la phase d'explo terminée, chacun est chez soit, et s'occupe de grossir en construisant sans se soucier du reste. Le monde est figé, il ne se passe plus rien et tu as juste à atteindre que tu puisses construire des lasers Mark IV.

----------


## Greyhunter

> De manière générale comment éviter l'écueil des races "sans saveur" dans les 4X spatiaux? Il me semble que c'est malaisé surtout quand elles sont construites par assemblages de différents "traits".


En trouvant des moyens pour leur donner plus de personnalité? Des fenêtres diplomatiques où ils parlent en fonction de leurs traits? «-You are, all of you, vermin…-»

----------


## Stelteck

> Utiliser des grosses licences (ou même des petites plus littéraires) pour impliquer le joueur ? De toute façon Paradox n'a pas les moyens de se les payer.


A mon avis, il faudrait construire des backgrounds. Chaque background donnerait un objectif particulier, avec des bonus et des malus, en plus des traits et caratéristiques de la race.

Par exemple un background pourrait donner un ennemi juré ancien, ou une haine particulière envers un type d'aliens, ou un fétichisme particulier pour certaines planètes...... 

On pourrait le choisir à la création de la race.

----------


## Truebadour

Les aliens parlent déjà en fonction de leur traits. Et les réponses de notre espèce aux events correspond aussi à ses traits  ::):

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> C'est pas tellement le soucis. Je pense plutot qu'il faut pousser le joueur à interagir avec ses voisins dans le midgame. Soit par la guerre, soit pour des raisons économiques ou stratégiques ou par des centres d'intérêt unique dans la galaxie. Là on a l'impression qu'une fois la phase d'explo terminée, chacun est chez soit, et s'occupe de grossir en construisant sans se soucier du reste. Le monde est figé, il ne se passe plus rien et tu as juste à atteindre que tu puisses construire des lasers Mark IV.


C'est probablement à cause du fait que tu soit limité très rapidement à 5 planètes, t'es vite refroidit de partir en conquêtes de ce fait  ::(:

----------


## Uriak

Est-ce si gênant ? Je n'ai pas joué aux jeux paradox mais dans les autres 4X je commence à me faire chier assez souvent au-delà de 5 villes/systèmes (qui perdent souvent leur originalité/différences du fait d'améliorations communes et de moins de particularité de "terrain" ). Si le reste est du territoire "administré" mais conquis/dominé.

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est probablement à cause du fait que tu soit limité très rapidement à 5 planètes, t'es vite refroidit de partir en conquêtes de ce fait


Tu peux créer des secteurs qui seront gérés par l'IA. Mais pourquoi prendre le risque d'une guerre ? Tu peux te développer au sein de ton Empire sans devoir t'étendre.
Il faut créer la même émulation que dans le génial jeu de plateau Civilization. Dans ce jeu, quand tu avais les romains et les carthaginois en présence, la Sicile était primordiale pour leur développement. Ca finissait forcément en pugilat.
Alors la guerre n'est pas forcément la seule voie. Mais il faut que le jeu arrive à créer une certaine compétition (culturelle, diplomatique, scientifique, militaire, peu importe) pour que le jeu soit intéressant en midgame.

----------


## Truebadour

Même quand t'as pas envie de faire la guerre c'est parfois "nécessaire" :

"Oh ben dis donc je peux terraformer cette planète ! Ah mais j'ai pas les ressources stratégiques nécessaires  ::(: 
Tiens, mon voisin en a dans ses systèmes et il l'exploite. Par contre il veut pas m'en filer parce que c'est un xenophobe isolationniste  ::(: "

En général, ce genre de situation finit mal  ::ninja:: 

Parce que même une fois que tout est amélioré, il y a un besoin de s'étendre. Et comme chacun sait, la conquête appelle la conquête !

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Tu peux créer des secteurs qui seront gérés par l'IA. Mais pourquoi prendre le risque d'une guerre ? Tu peux te développer au sein de ton Empire sans devoir t'étendre.
> Il faut créer la même émulation que dans le génial jeu de plateau Civilization. Dans ce jeu, quand tu avais les romains et les carthaginois en présence, la Sicile était primordiale pour leur développement. Ca finissait forcément en pugilat.
> Alors la guerre n'est pas forcément la seule voie. Mais il faut que le jeu arrive à créer une certaine compétition (culturelle, diplomatique, scientifique, militaire, peu importe) pour que le jeu soit intéressant en midgame.


A toi de la créer cette compétition, dans n'importe-quel dernier 4X le turtle c'est possible.
D'ailleurs pareil pour les 4X, généralement les objectifs ça dépends de toi et rien ne t'empêche de rester pépère chez toi. Le soucis peut-être c'est que dans Stellaris y'a ptête pas d'IA monstrueuse qui va venir te péter la gueule.

----------


## Tenebris

Pour le mid game je vais m'aider du rp de la race que j'ai créée pour le concours, ils sont si imprévisibles et belliqueux que ça finira forcément en succession de catastrophe, ça va être dur de m'ennuyer  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Même quand t'as pas envie de faire la guerre c'est parfois "nécessaire" :
> 
> "Oh ben dis donc je peux terraformer cette planète ! Ah mais j'ai pas les ressources stratégiques nécessaires 
> Tiens, mon voisin en a dans ses systèmes et il l'exploite. Par contre il veut pas m'en filer parce que c'est un xenophobe isolationniste "
> 
> En général, ce genre de situation finit mal 
> 
> Parce que même une fois que tout est amélioré, il y a un besoin de s'étendre. Et comme chacun sait, la conquête appelle la conquête !


C'est à ça que servent les ressources rares/stratégiques, terraformer ? J'ai découvert par exemple la "betharian" de mémoire, et un bâtiment d'extraction, mais rien ne me dis pourquoi j'en aurais besoin pour l'instant.



Les différentes phrase d'accueil lorsqu'on rencontre une race, liées aux ethos, ça change quelque chose sur les relations, ou c'est juste RP ?

----------


## hein

Pour info votre première partie vous l'avez tenté en insane-iron-man-pour-les-trues-gamer ou en normal ?

----------


## Truebadour

> C'est à ça que servent les ressources rares/stratégiques, terraformer ? J'ai découvert par exemple la "betharian" de mémoire, et un bâtiment d'extraction, mais rien ne me dis pourquoi j'en aurais besoin pour l'instant.
> 
> Les différentes phrase d'accueil lorsqu'on rencontre une race, liées aux ethos, ça change quelque chose sur les relations, ou c'est juste RP ?


J'ai vu deux ressources pour terraformer pour le moment : des gaz et des liquides.
Les pierres bathariennes c'est pour avoir des centrales qui produisent pas mal d'énergie si je ne m'abuse !

*@hein* en normal  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> dans Stellaris y'a ptête pas d'IA monstrueuse qui va venir te péter la gueule.


A priori 

Spoiler Alert! 


il y a bien des trucs dans le genre si on en crois les Achievments

----------


## Sals

Ce qui est dommage quand on vous lit c'est que vous parlez souvent d'ennui, de trcus classiques d'un 4X et surtout que c'est bac à sable très transparent et qu'à part se faire un trip RP ça a l'air vachement poussif...

Par rapport à tout le topic pré release ça donne beaucoup moins le tournis... C'est quoi les points forts réels passés la com' marketing ?

----------


## Croaker

> A priori 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> il y a bien des trucs dans le genre si on en crois les Achievments


A rajouter dans la liste des "emprunts" aux autres jeux paradox, l'équivalent des 

Spoiler Alert! 


hordes mongoles

 de CK.

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est quoi les points forts réels passés la com' marketing ?


La phase exploration déchire.

----------


## Siklaris

> Pour info votre première partie vous l'avez tenté en insane-iron-man-pour-les-trues-gamer ou en normal ?


De mon côté je suis parti en Difficile et Ironman. L'insane je le sentais pas, déjà en Difficile il y a pas mal de malus (notamment diplomatiques) qui corsent les choses. Et étant sur une partie a 30 empires dont 10 déjà avancés, je savais que dans tous les cas je serais -tout du moins au début- un petit pays avec des moyens limités !  ::):  Quoiqu'il en soit je pense que c'est un bon niveau pour avoir un minimum de challenge, on verra plus tard si c'est vraiment hardu ou pas, mais je n'essaierai pas de difficulté supérieur avant d'avoir remporté une partie en Difficile !

----------


## ProXorP

> A rajouter dans la liste des "emprunts" aux autres jeux paradox, l'équivalent des 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> hordes mongoles
> 
>  de CK.


Il me semble qu'il y a en effet la possibilité de rajouter ( comme ca a été dit dans des posts avant ) des évènements perturbateurs : alien Extra Galaxie, etc...
http://www.stellariswiki.com/Crisis

----------


## Croaker

C'est du classique, j'aurais bien aimé un trip à la "crise de l'énergie noire" (qui impacte le volet developpement/gestion de ressources par exemple).

J'ai pas joué assez longtemps, mais les petits évènements m'ont semblé volontairement reglés au niveau "trucs de roleplay"/"bonus divers" plutôt que "trucs qui peuvent te flinguer/déséquilibrer une partie". Ca se comprend, mais ça participe au risque d'avoir un bac à sable qui lasse à terme (long terme).

----------


## Tchey

Je joue en normal, je suis en 2231 et je viens tout juste de coloniser une seconde planète et de débloquer la tech pour les Destroyers. Mon peuple océanique de limaces pacifiques et spirituelles est physiquement faible, mais ses penseurs vivent longtemps, malgré une reproduction lente. Les bavagli se déplacent sur les lignes de l'hyper espace, influencé probablement par leur gène ancestral de suiveur de lignes baveuses.

J'ai eu du mal à trouver un système intéressant. Plusieurs planètes océan, mais pas dans un coin attractif. L'élément qui m'embête le plus pour le moment, c'est les aliens non-civilisation, les "alpha, beta, gamma" etc que l'on rencontre. Je ne sais pas quoi en fait. Elles me bloquent le passage, sont agressives, et j'ai du purement en éliminer trois ou quatre. J'ai bien eu des options de recherche, mais ça n'a pas ouvert d'option "non exterminatoires", seulement donner quelques points de bonus ici et là. En dehors de ceux-là, j'ai rencontré 3 factions "normales", avec une fenêtre de discussion, des options diplomatiques basiques etc. Jusqu'à présent, nous vivons ensembles, mais nos frontières ne se touchent pas, qui sait ce qu'il adviendra alors...

Maintenant je vais me pencher sur les deux ou trois planètes habitées par des primitifs que j'ai croisé, et voir si je peux influencer leur existence d'une manière ou d'une autre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Si des fans ont la bonne idée de faire un mod 40k

----------


## lstaff

Moi je cherche quelle est la procédure pour modder ^^

----------


## Ellionas

> J'ai pas joué assez longtemps, mais les petits évènements m'ont semblé volontairement reglés au niveau "trucs de roleplay"/"bonus divers" plutôt que "trucs qui peuvent te flinguer/déséquilibrer une partie". Ca se comprend, mais ça participe au risque d'avoir un bac à sable qui lasse à terme (long terme).


"Crises de fin de partie" ? Il y en a pas mal, et elles sont assez dévastatrices. Par contre, la plupart demande une action préalable du joueur ou des IAs. (Recherche dangereuse, analyse anomalie qui a mal tourné, etc.)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Moi je cherche quelle est la procédure pour modder ^^


http://www.stellariswiki.com/Modding

----------


## Croaker

> "Crises de fin de partie" ? Il y en a pas mal, et elles sont assez dévastatrices. Par contre, la plupart demande une action préalable du joueur ou des IAs. (Recherche dangereuse, analyse anomalie qui a mal tourné, etc.)


Plutôt des trucs random qui apportent de la variété sans être forcément dévastateurs, dès le début. 

C'est un peu paradoxal de demander ça alors que le jeu viens de sortir, mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir "trop de contrôle" sur ce qui se passe en fait (mais j'ai également beaucoup trop joué à des bacs à sables paradox pendant une dizaine d'années).

----------


## Whiskey

Question newbie, dans stellaris, le mode iron man consiste a quoi ? Enfin par rapport a la version sans.

----------


## Nuka

> 


Bon, j'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'approcher de près ou de loin Warhammer 40000 qui a l'air de faire pousser des cris d'orgasme à la moitié du forum.
Mais vu ce que ce mod peut donner je veux bien m'y mettre. Vous avez des conseils pour m'introduire au lore du bousin ?

----------


## Jaycie

> Bon, j'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'approcher de près ou de loin Warhammer 40000 qui a l'air de faire pousser des cris d'orgasme à la moitié du forum.
> Mais vu ce que ce mod peut donner je veux bien m'y mettre. Vous avez des conseils pour m'introduire au lore du bousin ?


Lexicanum, pour faire un peu simple.

Mais je te préviens c'est touffu, très très très touffu. (avec des bagarres de fanboy syr le fluff).

----------


## Croaker

> Question newbie, dans stellaris, le mode iron man consiste a quoi ? Enfin par rapport a la version sans.


Une seule sauvegarde gérée par le jeu. Pas de retour en arrière si ça merde.

----------


## Whiskey

> Une seule sauvegarde gérée par le jeu. Pas de retour en arrière si ça merde.


juste cela ? hum merci  ::):

----------


## lstaff

> http://www.stellariswiki.com/Modding


Merci

----------


## Croaker

> juste cela ? hum merci


La "console" ne fonctionne pas non plus, mais je suppose que tu t'en doutes. (Non, je ne sais pas ce que c'est que la console, d'ailleurs je ne l'utilise jamais  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Whiskey

Sinon, quand on créé une race, par exemple, de type humaine (mamalien), le fait de lui appliquer un vaisseau de type aviaire peut poser des problèmes (malus, pas bonne technologie, etc) ? ou c'est juste un skin ?

Merci.

----------


## Yo-gourt

Je pense que c'est juste un skin, comme pour la ville en fond.

----------


## Nuka

> Lexicanum, pour faire un peu simple.
> 
> Mais je te préviens c'est touffu, très très très touffu. (avec des bagarres de fanboy syr le fluff).


Je vais regarder. Merci canard  ::):

----------


## ackboo

Très intéressant post d'Ellionas que je vais essayer de détruire avec passion avant de le bannir à vie lui et toute sa descendance parce que c'est comme ça que ça marche ici.




> Ou as-tu vu que ce serais un CKII dans l'espace ? C'est comme-ci moi j'espérais que cela soit un Cities Skylines intersidéral. Cela n'a pas été annoncé. Ils ont juste indiqué qu'ils prenaient leur influence sur divers jeu, dont CKII, sans pour autant dire que c'était un remake spatial.


Cities Skyline n'est pas un jeu développé par Paradox (c'est juste édité par Paradox). Pour revenir sur CK2, ils disaient qu'ils s'inspireraient de CK2, mais c'est vrai tu as sûrement raison, j'ai dû confondre mes fantasmes avec la réalité. N'empêche, je rêve d'un CK2 dans l'espace.




> Si tu veux quelques points similaires entre les deux jeux, vu qu'ils ont parlé d'influence, les voici :
> - Des leaders qui ont des traits spécifiques.
> - La vassalité et le système de restriction de territoires gérés.
> - Les combats auto. (Ah zut, tu le reprochais ça.)
> - Les événements aléatoires à branches.


Oui, enfin c'est commun a bon nombre de 4X spatiaux (et non-spatiaux). Dire que Stellaris est influencé par CK2 parce qu'il y a des leaders à traits spécifiques (un truc qui existe dans 10000 autres jeux), ça me paraît tiré par les cheveux. Des cheveux qui, d'ailleurs pourraient être plus variés dans Stellaris, il n'est même pas possible de jouer un humain roux.




> Pour revenir à l'IA, soit patient, elle sera certainement améliorée. (Tu as joué à CKII au tout début ? Je peux te dire que l'IA approchait le QI d'une salade...)


Oui, mais là dans Stellaris j'ai vu des corvettes à 80 de firepower venir attaquer des flottes à 5k de firepower. C'est quand même pas génial. Et tu sais ce qui me fend encore plus le cœur ? Le project lead de Stellaris est l'ancien programmeur IA de CK2... Donc j'espérais qu'il allait s'attacher à ce qu'au niveau IA, son jeu soit irréprochable. Mais de toute façon, il avait déjà commencé à préparer sur Twitter avant la sortie du jeu en expliquant que l'IA ne serait pas fabuleuse.




> Pour le côté révolutionnaire, excuse-moi, mais je le trouve assez novateur :
> - Engagement auto à réfléchir par avance grâce au système d'ordinateur.


Oui mais c'est dur de réfléchir "par avance" quand tu connais pas la composition de la flotte adverse parce qu'il n'y a pas d'espionnage. J'ajoute que certains 4X spatiaux ont beaucoup progresser dans ce domaine, notamment Polaris Sector qui propose de vraies engagements type STR spatial sur un plan 2D. La vitesse et la portée des armes des vaisseaux sont du coup de vrais paramètres tactiques. Là, dans Stellaris, j'installe des missiles longue portée mais ça n'a aucune influence sur les combats, qui se terminent toujours en une grosse mêlée bordélique.




> - Plus d'événements aléatoires que dans n'importe quel 4X. En plus, la plupart sont à embranchements.


Oui, mais ils n'ont pas grand influence sur la partie, contrairement à ceux de CK2 qui donnaient lieu à du gameplay émergent vraiment poussé avec des trahisons, des changements d'alliance...




> - Un système de recherche semi-aléatoire qui fait que d'une partie à l'autre, tu n'auras pas forcément la puissance.


Il y a des systèmes de recherche plus profonds et plus pratiques à micro-manager, comme dans Polaris Sector, largement plus novateur de ce côté là.




> - Les 3 types de voyage spatial. (Qui sont bien plus intéressant, même si de prime abord similaire, à SOTS.)
> - Un début de partie no-rush, avec un système d'exploration assez poussé.
> - Les POPs. (On aime, ou pas, mais pour un 4X spatial, c'est quand même original.)
> - L'Ethos, qui a une grande influence sur tout le jeu. (Empire, relation avec les voisins, restrictions diverses, événements aléatoires, etc.)
> - Le système de vassaux qui, même s'il existe partiellement dans d'autres 4X, est plus poussé et évite l'indigestion avec 100 système à micro-gérer. (Sans compter qu'on peut penser que Paradox étoffera certainement le système.)
> - Critère peu important, mais il est aussi beaucoup plus joulie que la plupart des 4X.
> - Etc.


Moui, je mettrais pas ça dans la case "révolutionnaire" mais plutôt "aménagements intéressants de ce qui existait déjà"




> Mais le jeu est suffisamment novateur pour accrocher un vieux baroudeur du 4X comme moi, et je le répète, c'est du Paradox, donc attendez-vous à un jeu quasi parfait dans un an ou deux. (Oubliez pas aussi qu'il est entièrement moddable.) Mais pour le moment, il est déjà assez au-dessus du panier des 4X pour mériter l'achat.


Mais oui, moi aussi il m'accroche, et je ne compte pas décourager les gens de l'acheter.




> Alors arrêtez de jouer les blasés et d'espérer un jeu qui tient de la chimère dès la sortie. Ce jeu a du mérite, alors amusez-vous au lieu d'essayer d'en chercher les moindres petits défauts.


Je suis littéralement payé pour décrire les qualités et les défauts des jeux.




> Et pour finir sur mon avis général : (Et oui, quitte à avoir la plus grosse, autant se prendre pour un journaliste.)
> Jeu : 9/10
> Potentiel : 11/10


OK, mais on ne met pas une note sur un jeu selon son potentiel. Si tu rajoutes 5 ans de boulot, que tu changes tout le moteur et tout le gameplay, Candy Crush a le potentiel pour devenir Crusader Kings 3.




> PS : Si mon post paraît "inflammatoire" je m'en excuse. Je n'ai rien contre toi ackboo, ou les autres, mais la tendance actuelle du blasage compulsif commence à m'énerver énormément. Et quand je vois la hype qu'il y avait sur ce topic, et la dé-hype suite à un seul post, le tiens, (Parce que tu es modérateur, ou simplement parce que tu as un gagné un certain respect de la communauté CanardPC... Je ne sais pas, je ne suis qu'un petit nouveau qui se la ramène.) je tenais à faire entendre mon point de vue.


Pas de soucis, c'est normal d'avoir des avis différents et tranchés sur un jeu vidéo, comme sur un film, un tableau ou un bouquin. Je trouve ça sain et agréable d'en débattre. Et je sais ce que ça fait de s'enthousiasmer les tripes pour un jeu et de voir les autres le descendre pour des motifs qui apparaissent futiles. Le truc, c'est que personne ne demande la même chose à un jeu vidéo. On a tous notre propre idée de ce qu'est un bon et un mauvais 4X spatial. Il y en a qui vont le désinstaller au moindre soucis d'IA, d'autres que ça ne dérangera pas du tout. Tiens par exemple, le truc qui m'énerve le plus, qui me rend vraiment fou de rage sur Stellaris, c'est que la taille réelle des vaisseaux n'est pas indiquée. Je ne peux pas savoir si un Battlecruiser fait 200 mètres ou 4 km de long. Ça me ruine l'immersion. J'ai absolument besoin de connaître la taille physique des vaisseaux. Je sais bien que c'est irrationnel et je ne vais pas massacrer Stellaris pour ça, c'est juste pour dire que mon ressenti sur le jeu sera différent du tien et que ça n'est pas un drame. Un avis n'est qu'un avis, une critique de jeu vidéo n'est pas "vraie" ou "fausse". C'est comme penser que quelqu'un qui aime Booba a "raison" alors que quelqu'un qui aime Beethoven a "tort". Ça n'a pas de sens, même s'il est vrai que Booba est quand même plus percutant niveau lyrics.

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai eu du mal à trouver un système intéressant. Plusieurs planètes océan, mais pas dans un coin attractif. L'élément qui m'embête le plus pour le moment, c'est les aliens non-civilisation, les "alpha, beta, gamma" etc que l'on rencontre. Je ne sais pas quoi en fait.


Les aliens identifiés par l'alphabet grec, ce sont les autres empires, mais à un moment où tu n'es pas capable de communiquer avec eux. Leur dénomination temporaires c'est une lettre grecque.
A chaque fois, quand tu découvres un XYZ-Alien, tu as un nouveau projet de recherche, qui prend 180 jours pour le scientifique sociétal (rond vert). Ca permet de communiquer avec eux.

A un moment, d'autres empires finiront par prendre contact avec toi, avec un message où ils disent qu'ils ont observé assez longtemps les communications d'un autre empire pour comprendre comment communiquer.

----------


## smokytoks

> Les aliens identifiés par l'alphabet grec, ce sont les autres empires, mais à un moment où tu n'es pas capable de communiquer avec eux. Leur dénomination temporaires c'est une lettre grecque.
> A chaque fois, quand tu découvres un XYZ-Alien, tu as un nouveau projet de recherche, qui prend 180 jours pour le scientifique sociétal (rond vert). Ca permet de communiquer avec eux.
> 
> A un moment, d'autres empires finiront par prendre contact avec toi, avec un message où ils disent qu'ils ont observé assez longtemps les communications d'un autre empire pour comprendre comment communiquer.


A noter que si ces recherches spéciales bloquent le scientifique en charge (c'est le cas de tous les projets spéciaux avec l'un ou l'autre des 3 scientifiques, d'ailleurs, notamment sur les débris), on peut en conduire plusieurs en parallèle. Personnellement, passé le tout début et les aliens "non joueurs", je fais même en sorte de stacker quelques contacts inconnus avant de les rechercher en lot...

----------


## Croaker

Ah, Nerces vient de sortir son test pour GK, c'est cool qu'ils se mettent à faire des reviews des jeux de grande stratégie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il devait pas y avoir d'autres 

Spoiler Alert! 


conditions de victoires

 déblocables par techno ou j'ai rêvé ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> C'est comme penser que quelqu'un qui aime Booba a "raison" alors que quelqu'un qui aime Beethoven a "tort". Ça n'a pas de sens, même s'il est vrai que Booba est quand même plus percutant niveau lyrics.


 ::wub::

----------


## Truebadour

Je pense qu'il y a un soucis d'équilibrage au niveau du score de guerre : j'ai attaqué un empire en lui demandant de me filer deux de ses planètes (sur trois quand même). J'ai attaqué et capturé une des deux planètes, puis ai envoyé une flotte dans son système principal. Là j'ai été surpris et il m'a vaincu (au prix de lourdes pertes, mais quand même). Et là au bout d'un mois il m'accorde les deux planètes, comme ça, alors que j'en contrôlais qu'une seule  ::(: 

Pareil je sais pas si c'est un bug, mais des pops se sont rebellés et ont pris leur planète et sont devenus indépendants. J'étais automatiquement en guerre contre eux, j'envoie une flotte de bombardement, mais mes vaisseaux faisaient rien  ::'(:

----------


## Longwelwind

Je rejoins un peu l'avis d'Ackoo, le jeu est un squelette très solide. Il manque d'un système d'espionnage, de guerre un peu plus développée, de congrès galactiques, d'un système de culture/influence, de conditions de victoire et tuti quanti.
Super potentiel, mais pour l'instant, ça vaut un grand 6 (sur une échelle de 1 à 10), de mon point de vue. Une note, ça se change, et ça changera très probablement quand les DLC sortiront.

----------


## Croaker

C'est un grand classique les IA paradox qui te proposent des deals qu'elles n'accepteraient jamais dans l'autre sens (si ça se trouve il y a un piège).

Les rebelles qui te "volent la victoire" aussi, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Oudina

Ackboo j'ai l'impression que au final tes reproches c'est que le jeu n'est pas un crusader king 2 dans l'espace après ses 4 ans de dlc et patchs , c'est une nouvelle licence et le premier 4 x de paradox et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi , biensur que si il faut tenir compte du potentiel d'évolution du jeu quand tu connais le passif du studio , le jeu a de très bonnes bases , ptètre même meilleurs que CK2 a sa sortie d'ailleurs (qui proposait assez peu de chose et était assez pauvre en contenu avec ses 3/4 de faction non jouable  etc...)  ,stellaris a ses défauts ca je dis pas , mais il est pas aussi "limité" que ce que tu prétend et on voit qu'ils ont prétés attention au détails et pour les fan de sf c'est cool et ca promet du bon pour le futur ...  , alors ptetre que quand on a ses jeux gratos on est hyper critique avec (moi je les paye et je m'y intéresse a l'avance) et en tout cas je vois pas ce que t'attendais d'autre vu que au final les carnet de dev n'ont pas mentis sur le contenu ... De plus on sait très bien que des patchs et dlc vont vite arriver  étoffer tout ca (oui je rassure les joueurs qui sont tentés d'annuler leur achat après le message que t'as posté hier soir ... )

----------


## Aymeeeric

> (...) oui je rassure les joueurs qui sont tentés d'annuler leur achat après le message que t'as posté hier soir.



Il le fait plutôt déjà pas mal, suffit de lire :




> Mais oui, moi aussi il m'accroche, et je ne compte pas décourager les gens de l'acheter.

----------


## Pataplouf

> Ackboo j'ai l'impression que au final tes reproches c'est que le jeu n'est pas un crusader king 2 dans l'espace après ses 4 ans de dlc et patchs , c'est une nouvelle licence et le premier 4 x de paradox et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi , biensur que si il faut tenir compte du potentiel d'évolution du jeu quand tu connais le passif du studio , le jeu a de très bonnes bases , ptètre même meilleurs que CK2 a sa sortie d'ailleurs (qui proposait assez peu de chose et était assez pauvre en contenu avec ses 3/4 de faction non jouable  etc...)  ,stellaris a ses défauts ca je dis pas , mais il est pas aussi "limité" que ce que tu prétend et on voit qu'ils ont prétés attention au détails et pour les fan de sf c'est cool et ca promet du bon pour le futur ...  , alors ptetre que quand on a ses jeux gratos on est hyper critique avec (moi je les paye et je m'y intéresse a l'avance) et en tout cas je vois pas ce que t'attendais d'autre vu que au final les carnet de dev n'ont pas mentis sur le contenu ... De plus on sait très bien que des patchs et dlc vont vite arriver  étoffer tout ca (oui je rassure les joueurs qui sont tentés d'annuler leur achat après le message que t'as posté hier soir ... )


Ils ont quand même déjà une grosse expérience avec leurs différentes sorties, il est plus difficile de leur pardonner le manque de contenu de Stellaris à l'heure actuelle, qui plus est ça revient sur tous les tests. Et Ackboo ne critique pas le jeu parce qu'il est mauvais, mais parce qu'il n'est pas assez bon, la nuance est de taille. Il faut arrêter de louer aux milles grâces cosmiques Paradox, certes Crusaders Kings 2 et EU4, avec leurs trouzmilles DLC, sont d'excellents jeux, mais d'un autre côté, Rome et victoria restent plutôt médiocres malgré leurs DLC. Donc non, Stellaris n'est pas forcément voué à devenir un très bon jeu, il en a seulement le potentiel, ce qui est déjà pas mal.

Pour moi, l'un des premiers défauts qui me saute aux yeux, et que d'ailleurs je redoutais avant la sortie, c'est le manque de contexte et de cohérence de l'univers dans lequel on se retrouve projeté. On a à la fois de trop de liberté lorsque l'on crée sa race, dans tous les aspects cosmétiques essentiellement, et pas assez de choix lorsqu'il s'agit d'entrer dans les détails qui l'a différencieront des autres. Les traits sont justes des variables chiffrées, il était simple d'en mettre au moins le double, de même les idéologie sont trop abstraites, savoir qu'une civilisation est individualiste, matérialistes ou xénophile, ne m'évoque rien de particulier, peut-être un manque d'imagination, mais mon premier facteur de jugement c'est l'apparence physique et pas les modificateurs raciaux. En fait j'aurais largement préféré que les traits soient fixés avant la créations de sa civilisation.

Bon après, comme Ackboo, je ferai peut-être d'autres reproches sévères au jeu, mais ce n'est pas pour cela que je ne m'amuse pas dessus, ne prend pas mes critiques sur le jeu trop à cœur.

----------


## IriK

> Ah, Nerces vient de sortir son test pour GK, c'est cool qu'ils se mettent à faire des reviews des jeux de grande stratégie.


Tien, j'aurais cru que cela aurait été plutôt _Gautoz_ pour le test  :Clap: 




> Il le fait plutôt déjà pas mal, suffit de lire :


Cela aurait été mieux dans le premier post aussi, le mal était déjà fait ensuite  ::trollface::

----------


## DjudjRed

Il y a quand même un truc qui me scie les jambes, et là je parle pas seulement de Paradox mais de TOUS les studios de développement.
A chaque nouveau jeu très attendu, qui s'inspire des grands titres précédent du même studio, je vois exactement les mêmes dialogues :

- l'IA est pas top, il manque pas mal de features que tel autre jeu avait etc ...

et on répond systématiquement :

- Oui mais tel autre jeu (ici CK II par exemple) est sorti dans le même état et il a fallut 4 ans de dèv et de mods pour arriver à en faire un truc proche de la perfection, alors un peu de patience quoi.

Alors je me demande à quoi ont bien pu servir ces 4 années de peaufinage si, lorsqu'ils sortent un nouveau jeu, toutes les améliorations développées pendant ces 4 années sont parties à la poubelle ?
Je veux dire, à quoi ça sert de se casser le cul à perfectionner une IA pendant tant de temps si au final on repart d'une IA totalement débile au jeu suivant ?
A quoi ça sert d'avoir mis au point des systèmes de gestion d'espionnage ou de diplomatie si c'est pour sortir un nouveau jeu où ils sont inexistants ?

Quelqu'un aurait une explication rationnelle ?

----------


## tompalmer

> victoria restent plutôt médiocres malgré leurs DLC


Je défaille ! Probablement que Victoria est celui qui réussit le mieux à retranscrire sa période historique, hormis la partie militaire aux fraises.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je veux dire, à quoi ça sert de se casser le cul à perfectionner une IA pendant tant de temps si au final on repart d'une IA totalement débile au jeu suivant ?
> A quoi ça sert d'avoir mis au point des systèmes de gestion d'espionnage ou de diplomatie si c'est pour sortir un nouveau jeu où ils sont inexistants ?
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une explication rationnelle ?


En un mot : Wiz. C'est pas les mêmes équipes et ils n'ont qu'un seul ou deux mecs compétents en IA (enfin par compétents j'entends au dessus de la moyenne du marché). 
Comme chaque jeu a ses règles propres on peut pas les transvaser si simplement.

Puis sinon l'IA de ck2 n'a jamais été géniale, vu que la difficulté est plutôt dans l'aléatoire. (Et justement c'est un jeu auquel Wiz n'a jamais participé, a part en moddeur)

----------


## Oudina

La réponse vient de leur politique de financement , je suis certains qu'ils ont une version vachement avancé du jeu en interne et qu'ils vont nous balancer 3 ou 4 dlc avant la fin de l'année, c'est un peu le gros défaut de ce studio et pourquoi je conseil a mes potes d'attendre le jeu en bundle en solde steam l'an prochain avec ses dlc, car les premiers mois vont être de l'essuyage de platres comme il fallait s'y attendre


Sinon l'ia j'imagine qu'ils l'amélioreront avec les retours des joueurs.

----------


## Silven

> Quelqu'un aurait une explication rationnelle ?


Bah, à préparer des DLC qui corrigent / améliorent l'IA régulièrement ;
Afin de relancer la machine à thune de temps en temps !  ::siffle:: 

PS : Salut les gars, je pose ma tente, mon réchaud, et je m'installe confortablement pour mieux suivre le drama.  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

> Quelqu'un aurait une explication rationnelle ?


C'est la merde à développer une IA multijoueurs ? Ca ne sert pas à grand chose sauf dans les jeux vidéo, ce qui n'aide pas ?

Ce sont plutôt des nouvelles fonctionnalités qui ont enrichi CK2 par exemple (les factions non féodales & catholiques, etc...), pas particulièrement la diplo qui tourne encore sur les mêmes grands principes qu'EU (le premier) avec niveaux de relations et malus / bonus.

----------


## Oudina

L'ia au début de CK2 etait un peu conne , elle faisait pas de débarquements(je jouai en Angleterre j'en ai jamais vu  quand le jeu était assez jeune ...) Le systeme d'assassinat  etait assez basique , les conseillers aussi, il manquait 3/4 des events actuels ... , bref tout ca ils l'ont changé et il a fallut le payer , certains ont soit découvert ck récemment ou ont oubliés les débuts pour autant bacher stellaris qui lui au moins a le mérite d'apporte du nouveau et de sortir des suites habituelles , alors oui il manque encore des choses pour en faire le jeu parfait , et oui il faudra payer , si vous avez joués moins de 3heures faite vous rembourser et revenez dans un ou 2 ans au pire   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Croaker

> Cela aurait été mieux dans le premier post aussi, le mal était déjà fait ensuite


Je crois que Paradox va s'en remettre vus les chiffres du lancement.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Il y a quand même un truc qui me scie les jambes, et là je parle pas seulement de Paradox mais de TOUS les studios de développement.
> A chaque nouveau jeu très attendu, qui s'inspire des grands titres précédent du même studio, je vois exactement les mêmes dialogues :
> 
> - l'IA est pas top, il manque pas mal de features que tel autre jeu avait etc ...
> 
> et on répond systématiquement :
> 
> - Oui mais tel autre jeu (ici CK II par exemple) est sorti dans le même état et il a fallut 4 ans de dèv et de mods pour arriver à en faire un truc proche de la perfection, alors un peu de patience quoi.
> 
> ...


Bah oui. C'est comme de se demander pourquoi le meilleur joueur du monde de counter strike se fait défoncer par un gamin de 10 ans sur starcraft 2, pourquoi Messi est pas foutu de courir le 100m en moins de 10s, ou pourquoi un réalisateur de porno n'est pas nominé aux oscars.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La réponse vient de leur politique de financement , je suis certains qu'ils ont une version vachement avancé du jeu en interne et qu'ils vont nous balancer 3 ou 4 dlc avant la fin de l'année, c'est un peu le gros défaut de ce studio et pourquoi je conseil a mes potes d'attendre le jeu en bundle en solde steam l'an prochain avec ses dlc, car les premiers mois vont être de l'essuyage de platres comme il fallait s'y attendre
> 
> 
> Sinon l'ia j'imagine qu'ils l'amélioreront avec les retours des joueurs.


Faut que t'arrête, TOUS tes posts parlent de "politique de DLC", "de toute façon il y aura 2000 DLC", "j'attends les 500€ de DLC", "Paradox ne fait que de vendre des jeux incomplets pour vendre des DLC", "paradox retire des features pour les vendre en DLC", .....

Oudina II
Legacy of ERISS
Rise of the monomaniac

----------


## ackboo

Je ne demande pas une IA d'être géniale, je sais que c'est de la science-fiction. Je lui demande juste d'être un minimum cohérente. Dans CK2, je n'ai jamais vu armée de 1000 hommes attaquer une stack de 50k. Là dans Stellaris elle fait encore ce genre d'erreur, et ça veut dire qu'elle n'a pas été testé sérieusement. Corriger ce genre de comportement, c'est trois lignes de code. Je ne doute pas que ça sera fait dans un patch, mais sur une version 1.0, venant d'un studio qui emploie 250 personnes, ça m'ennuie toujours un peu.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est pourtant dans les 1.0 qu'on trouve le plus ce genre de bourdes, parce que les peaufinages pré release impliquent des changements qu'on a pas le temps de tester a fond (et parfois changer un bidule en change un autre tout au bout de la chaîne de production). 

Je sais c’est contre intuitif et ça fait mauvais effet, mais c'est le même genre d'erreur qu'une coquille dans un article. Les patchs sont là pour ça et on commence a être habitués surtout avec paradox, les jeux atteignent un pic de stabilité avant chaque release de DLC. Et ces derniers pètent pas mal de trucs, pour être corrigés 2-3 patchs plus tard, avant qu'une autre update massacrent encore plein de trucs.

Moi perso j'attends toujours un ou deux hotfixes pour jouer aux jeux de ce genre (ça marche avec Football Manager, les jeux à BDD). Changer le moindre tout petit bidule pète 5 trucs a chaque fois.

----------


## IriK

> Je crois que Paradox va s'en remettre vus les chiffres du lancement.


Ah mais je parlais du topic et ceux aux rêves brisés, me fait pas de soucis pour Paradox  ::trollface::

----------


## Oudina

> Bah oui. C'est comme de se demander pourquoi le meilleur joueur du monde de counter strike se fait défoncer par un gamin de 10 ans sur starcraft 2, pourquoi Messi est pas foutu de courir le 100m en moins de 10s, ou pourquoi un réalisateur de porno n'est pas nominé aux oscars.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Faut que t'arrête, TOUS tes posts parlent de "politique de DLC", "de toute façon il y aura 2000 DLC", "j'attends les 500€ de DLC", "Paradox ne fait que de vendre des jeux incomplets pour vendre des DLC", "paradox retire des features pour les vendre en DLC", .....
> 
> Oudina II
> ...





c'est un constat , 200 euros de dlc sur CK2 et a peu près pareil sur EU4  (240 et 220 euros pour etre précis) Et je pense que vu qu'ils se vendent très bien paradox va pas dire non a une rentré d'argent qui est 5 fois plus importante que l'édition deluxe du jeu ... Ils auraient bien pu sortir le jeu avec l'espionnage par exemple  (qui va arriver en dlc comme plein d'autre features)) bref j'invente rien t'as la liste des dlc sur steam , et je m'en tamponne le coquillard de ton jugement de valeur vu que les devs eux même ont annoncés l'arrivé des dlc ... Alors oui quand un mec dit "mais eu CK2 il est plus complet" je lui répond oui mais CK2 il a 4 ans de patchs et 240 euros de dlc , si t'arrives pas a le comprendre désolé mais ca c'est pas de mon ressort ... On peut parler sur du vent comme ca longtemps.

----------


## Manu III

> C'est comme penser que quelqu'un qui aime Booba a "raison" alors que quelqu'un qui aime Beethoven a "tort". Ça n'a pas de sens, même s'il est vrai que Booba est quand même plus percutant niveau lyrics.


Il vaut mieux être sourd que d'entendre ça.  :Emo:

----------


## Humakt

j'ai tendance, pour palier a l'absence d'espionnage, a justement envoyer une petite corvette vers la flotte adverse pour reluquer sournoisement ça compo. Çà me permet d'éventuellement adapter ma flotte. Je ne serai pas surpris que l'IA pratique cette astuce basique, si tant est qu'elle ne soit pas omnisciente.  ::P:

----------


## Tchey

Il manque un aspect que j'aime dans Star Rulers 2 : l'épique. Construire des uniques, des anneaux artificiels sur une planète, faire péter des planètes, ouvrir un trou noir pour aspirer une galaxie et détruire un adversaire (ou soi-même), déplacer des astéroides pour les faire claquer chez le voisin... Certes SR2 est plutôt un STR/4X, n'empêche qu'il a une envergue qui manque à Stellaris. Et des aspects comme le commerce et la diplomatie qui sont simplement (quasi) absents de Stellaris. Certes, DLC, machin, ça viendra. dra.

----------


## smokytoks

> Pour moi, l'un des premiers défauts qui me saute aux yeux, et que d'ailleurs je redoutais avant la sortie, c'est le manque de contexte et de cohérence de l'univers dans lequel on se retrouve projeté. On a à la fois de trop de liberté lorsque l'on crée sa race, dans tous les aspects cosmétiques essentiellement, et pas assez de choix lorsqu'il s'agit d'entrer dans les détails qui l'a différencieront des autres. Les traits sont justes des variables chiffrées, il était simple d'en mettre au moins le double, de même les idéologie sont trop abstraites, savoir qu'une civilisation est individualiste, matérialistes ou xénophile, ne m'évoque rien de particulier, peut-être un manque d'imagination, mais mon premier facteur de jugement c'est l'apparence physique et pas les modificateurs raciaux. En fait j'aurais largement préféré que les traits soient fixés avant la créations de sa civilisation.


A ce niveau, je trouve que cela manque de civ' pré-tirées avec un background un peu peaufiné. Et de la possibilité de partir en full random...

Concernant le gameplay en lui-même, c'est la partie commerce dont je ressent le plus cruellement l'absence...

Sans parler de la fausse joie en lisant "Civilian Ships" dans les catégories : je me suis très peu renseigné en détaille et j'ai cru sur le moment qu'il s'agissait d'une mécanique semblable au "Private Sector" de DW...

----------


## Oudina

Moi le truc qui me gène le plus c'est que en 15 ans une société a l'age de pierre peut se retrouver a l''air moderne .

----------


## Truebadour

> j'ai tendance, pour palier a l'absence d'espionnage, a justement envoyer une petite corvette vers la flotte adverse pour reluquer sournoisement ça compo. Çà me permet d'éventuellement adapter ma flotte. Je ne serai pas surpris que l'IA pratique cette astuce basique, si tant est qu'elle ne soit pas omnisciente.


Les ennemis profitent de la guerre pour envoyer des vaisseaux scientifiques scanner tes systèmes, ça surprend un peu de voir plein de vaisseaux rouges dans tes secteurs depuis la map orbitale  ::XD:: 




> Moi le truc qui me gène le plus c'est que en 15 ans une société a l'age de pierre peut se retrouver a l''air moderne .


De la même manière, tu peux coloniser moins de 10 ans après avoir découvert le voyage FTL. Le temps dans ce jeu sert juste de référentiel et son échelle n'est pas réaliste (même chose que dans Cities Skylines avec ses journées de deux mois  ::ninja:: )

----------


## comodorecass

Sympa comme première rencontre, se faire prendre pour une merde par une sorte de limace débile ça ambiance.

----------


## gnouman

Moi qui n'est jamais joué a autre chose que des 4X (civ, ES, EL etc) je trouve quand même que niveau apprentissage c'est chaud.  :Sweat: 

Sa manque d'un bon gros tutoriel facile d'accès. Au bout de 10 minutes on est noyé sous le informations : fait-ci, fait-ça, op plus vite!  :ouaiouai: 

Je pense que je vais m'y mettre un peu plus sérieusement.  :Emo:

----------


## comodorecass

Perso ça me prend plus de temps au départ mais j'ai mis pause et mouse-over et cliqué sur tout ce que je pouvait lors de la première heure de jeu.  Les vidéos d'Akwartz m'ont bien aidé aussi quand j'attendais la release.

----------


## tompalmer

> c'est un constat , 200 euros de dlc sur CK2 et a peu près pareil sur EU4  (240 et 220 euros pour etre précis) Et je pense que vu qu'ils se vendent très bien paradox va pas dire non a une rentré d'argent qui est 5 fois plus importante que l'édition deluxe du jeu ... Ils auraient bien pu sortir le jeu avec l'espionnage par exemple  (qui va arriver en dlc comme plein d'autre features)) bref j'invente rien t'as la liste des dlc sur steam , et je m'en tamponne le coquillard de ton jugement de valeur vu que les devs eux même ont annoncés l'arrivé des dlc ... Alors oui quand un mec dit "mais eu CK2 il est plus complet" je lui répond oui mais CK2 il a 4 ans de patchs et 240 euros de dlc , si t'arrives pas a le comprendre désolé mais ca c'est pas de mon ressort ... On peut parler sur du vent comme ca longtemps.


c'est rageant de lire ça. 

Tu crois que Paradox bosse moins que les autres ? Non. Si ça avait été une autre société, le jeu serait sorti comme ça et n'aurait jamais été amélioré. 

Petit rappel simple : Faire un jeu = Payer des mecs pour rien dans l'incertitude que le jeu va marcher pendant des mois et des mois. 

Paradox n'étant pas non plus une société triple A, elle ne peut pas se permettre d'avoir un temps de développement excédant 3 ans. 

Sauf que, avec leur système économique, ils développent un jeu sur 3 ans, continuent à le développer sur 4 et à le maintenir à jour. Tous le monde y trouve son compte, et le développement est participatif car les joueurs ont leur mot à dire. 

Chez une autre société, on te sort ton jeu comme ça, et si ça te convient pas t'as presque aucune marge de manœuvre pour qu'il soit amélioré. Il sera peut être un peu plus complet à l'instant de la sortie, mais c'est rattrapé en moins d'un an par Paradox.  

Bref, t'es pas obligé d'adhérer a cette vision, mais je pense qu'elle contente tout le monde vu que le ratio dépense/heure de jeu est plus faible qu'ailleurs.

----------


## Oudina

> c'est rageant de lire ça. 
> 
> Tu crois que Paradox bosse moins que les autres ? Non. Si ça avait été une autre société, le jeu serait sorti comme ça et n'aurait jamais été amélioré. 
> 
> Petit rappel simple : Faire un jeu = Payer des mecs pour rien dans l'incertitude que le jeu va marcher pendant des mois et des mois. 
> 
> Paradox n'étant pas non plus une société triple A, elle ne peut pas se permettre d'avoir un temps de développement excédant 3 ans. 
> 
> Sauf que, avec leur système économique, ils développent un jeu sur 3 ans, continuent à le développer sur 4 et à le maintenir à jour. Tous le monde y trouve son compte, et le développement est participatif car les joueurs ont leur mot à dire. 
> ...





 J'ai dit le contraire ? j'ai tous les dlc de CK2 si j’adhérai pas a la politique du studio j'achèterai pas leurs jeux , bref je fais que dire que les devs ont annoncés des dlc et que c'est idiot de comparer un CK2 qui a 4 ans et une valeur de 280 euros (si t'achetes tout le contenu plein pot) et un jeu qui est en 1.0 a 30 euros ...



d'ailleurs les devs parlent eux même de dlc ...



> Nous écoutons très attentivement les feedbacks qui nous sont faits et nous réfléchissons à des années d'extensions continues et d'améliorations du jeu.

----------


## IriK

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e45a976...a01c926134.jpg
> 
> Sympa comme première rencontre, se faire prendre pour une merde par une sorte de limace débile ça ambiance.


C'est un empire déchus ?

----------


## Seloune

Le système de déplacement du wormhole est juste géant, rien à voir avec les deux  ::wub:: 



Pardon les pas beaux, pas fait exprès...  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> C'est un empire déchus ?


Sans doute, on sentait la décheption dans ses propos quand il a rencontré Comodore Cass.

----------


## Aldareis

Salut, 

Petite question, savez vous si l'on peut customiser la barre des raccourcis du bas ?

De base
1 >> 1er système
2 >> flotte
3 >> vaisseau construction
4 >> vaisseau exploration


Je voulais modifier les raccourcis prédéfini et créer de nouveaux raccourcis 5/6/7/8/9/0, vous savez si c'est possible ?

EDIT : arf je m'auto répond mais ça pourra servir à d'autres 

il suffit d'appuyer sur CRTL + le chiffre voulu

----------


## Siscka

> Sympa comme première rencontre, se faire prendre pour une merde par une sorte de limace débile ça ambiance.


Qhqh la gueule du truc.

----------


## IriK

> Sans doute, on sentait la décheption dans ses propos quand il a rencontré Comodore Cass.


Le "civilisation inférieur" m'a mit la puce à l'oreille  :^_^:

----------


## DjudjRed

> J'ai dit le contraire ? j'ai tous les dlc de CK2 si j’adhérai pas a la politique du studio j'achèterai pas leurs jeux , bref je fais que dire que les devs ont annoncés des dlc et que c'est idiot de comparer un CK2 qui a 4 ans et une valeur de 280 euros (si t'achetes tout le contenu plein pot) et un jeu qui est en 1.0 a 30 euros ...
> 
> d'ailleurs les devs parlent eux même de dlc ...


C'est bien la raison de mon post plus haut ... 4 ans de développement à améliorer CK2 ça a un coût non négligeable. Ils pourraient les rentabiliser mieux que juste en vendant des dlc pour CK2
Je fais du dèv pour de l'industriel (pas du grand public) et je peux te dire qu'on met la priorité sur le fait de pouvoir réutiliser au maximum les briques logicielles. Un exemple con : pourquoi se faire chier à redévelopper systématiquement un driver pour gérer les liaisons série ? le protocole n'évolue quasiment pas. Ca évite de dépenser des thunes dans des trucs déjà existants.

Quand j'entends un argument comme "un jeu qui est en v1.0", je me dis "mais les mecs ils ont déjà développé des IA ... ça fait 10 ou 15 ans qu'ils en développent ... pourquoi repartir à zéro et dépenser des ressources là dedans alors que 80% du taf est déjà fait dans un autre jeu ?"  
Et c'est pareil pour tous les aspects du jeu qui ont été repris d'autres jeux développés par le studio. 
Refaire des choses parce qu'il faut prendre en compte des évolutions matérielles etc ... je comprends. Mais là on a l'impression (à vous lire) qu'ils sont repartis de rien.

----------


## Oudina

> C'est bien la raison de mon post plus haut ... 4 ans de développement à améliorer CK2 ça a un coût non négligeable. Ils pourraient les rentabiliser mieux que juste en vendant des dlc pour CK2
> Je fais du dèv pour de l'industriel (pas du grand public) et je peux te dire qu'on met la priorité sur le fait de pouvoir réutiliser au maximum les briques logicielles. Un exemple con : pourquoi se faire chier à redévelopper systématiquement un driver pour gérer les liaisons série ? le protocole n'évolue quasiment pas. Ca évite de dépenser des thunes dans des trucs déjà existants.
> 
> Quand j'entends un argument comme "un jeu qui est en v1.0", je me dis "mais les mecs ils ont déjà développé des IA ... ça fait 10 ou 15 ans qu'ils en développent ... pourquoi repartir à zéro et dépenser des ressources là dedans alors que 80% du taf est déjà fait dans un autre jeu ?"  
> Et c'est pareil pour tous les aspects du jeu qui ont été repris d'autres jeux développés par le studio. 
> Refaire des choses parce qu'il faut prendre en compte des évolutions matérielles etc ... je comprends. Mais là on a l'impression (à vous lire) qu'ils sont repartis de rien.




Peut être qu'ils attendent les retours des joueurs pour améliorer l'IA au final c'est ce qui sera le plus efficace je pense.


Sinon je suis le seul a rencontrer des problème pour lier mon compte paradox a steam ?

----------


## canope

De toute façon, l'IA sera améliorée par des patch, pas par un DLC spécial IA! Donc paniquez pas! ::):

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai que quelques heures de jeu au compteur mais pour le moment, c'est vraiment tripant, et les musiques  ::love::

----------


## Nuka

Ce moment où tu réduis une race inférieure en esclavage  ::wub::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ce moment où tu réduis une race inférieure en esclavage


Sur HoI, ça ferait un de ces scandale international...

On peut réduire toute une race en esclavage, ou il faut le faire pop par pop comme chez nous ?

----------


## Nuka

> Sur HoI, ça ferait un de ces scandale international...
> 
> On peut réduire toute une race en esclavage, ou il faut le faire pop par pop comme chez nous ?


Pop à Pop mais ça peut aller assez vite. Là c'était des mecs à l'âge de pierre... Pas le temps de tergiverser : hop invasion arachnide.

J'attends un DLC sur le régime alimentaire de la race (carnivore, herbivore, xenovore, cannibale). J'aurais aimé pouvoir bouloter mes esclaves pour la reproduction.

----------


## Oudina

mine de rien paradox a le champs libre au niveau des ajouts possible ils ne sont plus limité par un contexte historique , j'ai vraiment hate de voir les prochains contenus qu'ils ont prévus  ::wub::

----------


## AirConOne

Vous allez me dire que c'est un détail, mais ça m agace que quand je dezoome je ne tombe pas sur la carte galactique. Mais ca m agace.

----------


## saintjust

> Vous allez me dire que c'est un détail, mais ça m agace que quand je dezoome je ne tombe pas sur la carte galactique. Mais ca m agace.


'Oh oui, alors...! C'est une erreur d'ergonomie majeure.
c'est pourtant pas impossible à imaginer (DW......)!

----------


## canope

> Vous allez me dire que c'est un détail, mais ça m agace que quand je dezoome je ne tombe pas sur la carte galactique. Mais ca m agace.


idem!

----------


## Harlockin

Ah oué je me fais avoir a chaque foi pour ça..

----------


## Anonyme210226

> mine de rien paradox a le champs libre au niveau des ajouts possible ils ne sont plus limité par un contexte historique , j'ai vraiment hate de voir les prochains contenus qu'ils ont prévus


C'est clair : on les sentait limités quand ils ont sorti leur DLC d'invasion aztèque pour CK2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

> C'est clair : on les sentait limités quand ils ont sorti leur DLC d'invasion aztèque pour CK2.


Oh c'est le seul DLC un peu fantasy. Et ça a fait hurler dans les chaumières si je me souviens bien (alors qu'on est pas obligé de l'acheter ou de le mettre dans une partie mais bon).

----------


## JazzMano

> Vous allez me dire que c'est un détail, mais ça m agace que quand je dezoome je ne tombe pas sur la carte galactique. Mais ca m agace.


+ la partie qui reprend après certaine pauses...

J'ai crée un post sur le modding sur le fofo paradox, c'est un gros bordel leur forum du coup il risque de tomber dans les limbes mais si l'un de vous s'y connais un peu j'aimerais avoir une réponse ou un début d'aide à la première question  ::): 

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...sition.927659/

edit :Ha ba un modo me la bouger je sais pas où du coup il est cassé.

----------


## Aldareis

Petite question :

Il y a une planète dans le secteur d'une race avec qui nous avons de bonnes relations. Je cherche à envoyer un vaisseau de construction pour déployer un centre d'observation. 

Je créé un accord commercial (+3) afin qu'il m'autorise un libre passage avec les vaisseaux civils et moi en contrepartie je partage les informations de ma carte galactique + bonus de minéraux (et ensuite je valide)

En général, la réponse vient assez rapidement (2 ou 3s en vitesse normal)


Sauf que là... bah j'ai aucune réponse.  (ni positive ni négative...)

J'ai refais plusieurs essais mais sans succès.


Bug ?

----------


## Yank31

Dites les gens, c'est peut-être un peu trop tôt (et désolé si c'est la 15e fois) mais, il vaut quoi par rapport à DW:U, ce jeu ?

Sachant que je crache pas sur les zoulis graphismes, mais je place quand même les mécaniques un peu costaudes, en haut de ma shopping list.

Il a du répondant, ou ça reste en surface (hmm, sans froisser quiconque  :Emo: ) ?

----------


## JazzMano

C'est pas aussi poussé qu'un DW et il manque beaucoup d'ajout en revanche c'est beaucoup plus jolie et simple à jouer. Sauf pour l'interface des planètes.

----------


## Truebadour

C'est un peu tôt pour se prononcer, mais pour l'instant je dirais ceci :
L'interface est mieux branléeConcevoir des vaisseaux est plus simple et surtout plus rapide (on sent qu'on peut jouer en multi derrière)Beaucoup moins de ressources que sur DW (2 ressources principales, 3 ressources scientifiques et des ressources stratégiques dont j'ignore le nombre exact)Une IA un peu trop timorée (ou qui parfois se la joue charge banzaï)Des events en veux-tu en voilàUn jeu plutôt orienté sur la macro-gestionUne diplomatie qui fait le taf pour l'instant mais mériterait à être étoffée (faudrait ajouter un système d'alliance défensive, parce que l'alliance sous sa forme actuelle limite vraiment l'expansion)L'arbre de recherche "aléatoire" (c'est un deck mais certaines cartes ont plus de chances d'être tirées que d'autres)

De bonnes bases, mais comme dans chaque partie de DW, le début est aléatoire donc on a plus ou moins de la chance  ::P: 
Le jeu est moins "complet" que DW avec ses dizaines de ressources mais je le trouve moins "pénible", justement parce que je n'ai pas besoin de faire de micromanagement tout le temps.
Ah, et les musiques sont mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai pas essayé tellement cela me semble aller de soi, mais on ne peut pas construire de stations minières ou de recherche dans les systèmes sans planète contrôlée n'est ce pas?

----------


## LePoulpe

Yank31 attend deux petites années et je pense que tu auras un truc aussi complet que DW.

Pour l'instant, c'est très sympa, mais quand on est un "cador" du genre, on peut très vite voir les limites du soft qui se compenseront sans nul doute avec les futurs DLC, mais la base est saine et ça sent très très bon avec un peu plus de maturité.

Après pour un lambda ou un joueur occasionnel de 4X, c'est un excellent jeu et il a l'avantage de savoir raconter une histoire, défaut rédhibitoire (chez moi) de nombreux 4X, Endless Space en tête.

D'ailleurs à ce propos, j'ai du mal à comprendre la comparaison constante faite avec Endless Space, c'est le seul 4x que vous connaissez ? (ce n'est pas péjoratif, simple question de curiosité)

----------


## madgic

> J'ai pas essayé tellement cela me semble aller de soi, mais on ne peut pas construire de stations minières ou de recherche dans les systèmes sans planète contrôlée n'est ce pas?


Raté on peut.

Après le système était dans ma zone d'influence, je sais pas si on peu dans un autre système influencé par personne.

----------


## Siscka

Si on peut.

Et seulement si il est sous ton influence.

----------


## Tenebris

> je sais pas si on peu dans un autre système influencé par personne.


On peut pas, en tout cas au début, ptet que plus tard avec la tech adéquate....

----------


## Charmide

> Je ne demande pas une IA d'être géniale, je sais que c'est de la science-fiction. Je lui demande juste d'être un minimum cohérente. Dans CK2, je n'ai jamais vu armée de 1000 hommes attaquer une stack de 50k. Là dans Stellaris elle fait encore ce genre d'erreur, et ça veut dire qu'elle n'a pas été testé sérieusement. Corriger ce genre de comportement, c'est trois lignes de code. Je ne doute pas que ça sera fait dans un patch, mais sur une version 1.0, venant d'un studio qui emploie 250 personnes, ça m'ennuie toujours un peu.


C'est plus un élément d'explication qu'autre chose, mais je sais plus quel streamer a fait remarqué que c'était un classique de Paradox. 
Pour des questions d'optimisations, les petit stacks ont pas d'IA dans CK2 (ou EU4, Vicky II, etc, ça a bien pu changé par patch mais je m'en souviens pour tous), tu le vois particulièrement quand tu débarques pour occuper un territoire et que l'IA mobilise soudainement des levées de 30 personnes un peu partout et les envoie toutes à l'endroit X pour les fusionner. Tu peux facilement ramasser tous ces stacks un par un et ils chercheront même pas à t'esquiver. 
Les corvettes qui viennent d'être construites et qui vont rejoindre un rally point en mode automatique dans Stellaris ont pas d'IA non plus, du coup. Si tu occupes le rally point en question, elles viendront s'empaler une par une. 

Je trouve honnêtement l'IA pas trop naze, en particulier considérant que j'en ai genre 30 sur la map avec 1000 systèmes simulés et que c'est pas si lent que ça. 
Là j'ai des souvenirs d'horreurs de Total "va prendre un café après avoir appuyé sur tour suivant" War, ou de Civ en fin de partie  :Vibre:

----------


## Seloune

Par contre ça serait cool qu'on puisse choisir quel fitting utiliser lors de la maj de l'équipement d'un vaisseau. J'aurais bien aimé avoir des spécialisations dans chaque classe genre corvette laser, corvette bombardiers ect... La c'est impossible enfin si mais à la construction  ::(:

----------


## JazzMano

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi la solution de déplacement des trous de ver est désignée comme étant pour les joueurs avancés ? Je n'ai pas essayé les autres encore mais y a-t-il un malus ou une contrepartie que je n'aurais pas pigé ?

Bon sinon j'ai refait mon thread sur leur forum mais je sens qu'il ne va pas durer longtemps... : 
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...thread.927776/

----------


## Seloune

> J'ai pas compris pourquoi la solution de déplacement des trous de vers est désigné comme étant pour les joueurs avancés ? J'ai pas essayé les autres encore mais y a t-il un malus ou une contre partie que je n'aurais pas pigé ?


J'ai essayé les 3 types et je préfère de loin le trou de vers. Ils disent joueurs avancés surement du fait que tu dois construire un portail, donc payer le coût en énergie pour la maintenance et en minéraux pour la construction mais rien de sorcier... Et cette portée et le fait de pouvoir chopper un système en plein territoire d'une autre faction si tu n'a pas encore établi la communication, telle une gangraine  :Bave:

----------


## smokytoks

> Par contre ça serait cool qu'on puisse choisir quel fitting utiliser lors de la maj de l'équipement d'un vaisseau. J'aurais bien aimé avoir des spécialisations dans chaque classe genre corvette laser, corvette bombardiers ect... La c'est impossible enfin si mais à la construction


Je ne pige pas ce que tu veux dire :
Tu peux créer autant de design différents que tu le souhaite au sein d'une même classe. Et au sein d'une classe donnée, tu peux même jouer sur le type de coque pour varier les plaisirs...

----------


## The Number 9

Bon, moi j'aime beaucoup. J'ai joué 6h hier soir, me retenant de terminer trop tard.

Je connais pas les 4x, à vrai dire quand ils ont annoncé Stellaris, je me renseignais pour en tester un. J'ai bien fait d'attendre (mais bon, Paradox je suis un peu leur bitch  ::ninja::  ).
Je suis vraiment sous le charme, il y a plein de petit point que j'aimerais amélioré (sur le gameplay, l'interface, ...) mais jusque là, rien de gênant. Et je suis bien conscient que je n'ai pas de point de comparaison dans le domaine (et je ne m'attendais pas à un truc aussi riche que leur GSG).
L'ambiance est quand même terrible, le jeu te raconte une histoire. Je suis vraiment entré dedans.

C'est fun, c'est beau, ça tourne parfaitement bien sur mon PC un peu fatigué (en late game, ce sera surement plus difficile mais je compte changer un jour)... Je suis conquis.

----------


## TKN Jez

Dites les gens, on augmente comment la ressource "influence" qu'on génère?  ::):  j'arrive pas à trouvveeeerrrrrr :snif:

----------


## madgic

> Dites les gens, on augmente comment la ressource "influence" qu'on génère?  j'arrive pas à trouvveeeerrrrrr :snif:


J'ai eu une recherche (dans sociétale je crois) qui me permettait d'augmenter de 1 l'influence. C'était en début de game.

----------


## Croaker

Les rivaux diplo et des evenements (anomalies) en donnent.

----------


## canope

Y a eu un patch? Plus aucun des textes en fr ne dépasse de mes fenêtres ce soir!

Edit: je n'ai rien dis..."laisser comme ça pour le moment" dans une case ou même "laisser" ne passe pas!

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Je défaille ! Probablement que Victoria est celui qui réussit le mieux à retranscrire sa période historique, hormis la partie militaire aux fraises.


Merde ... Je trouve que c'est Victoria 2 qui a la meilleure partie militaire en multi (hors hoi3) ...

----------


## Truebadour

> Dites les gens, on augmente comment la ressource "influence" qu'on génère?  j'arrive pas à trouvveeeerrrrrr :snif:


Déclarer des empires comme rivaux aide aussi à gagner de l'influence  ::):

----------


## Charmide

> Merde ... Je trouve que c'est Victoria 2 qui a la meilleure partie militaire en multi (hors hoi3) ...


J'approuve cette réplique étant donné l'interlocuteur, Bubule  :Mellow2:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

La GPO sur Vicky II...  :Bave:  C'était le bon vieux temps.

----------


## TKN Jez

Merci pr les conseils en effet ça marche nikel!

Ce jeu c'est de la drogue j'ai commencé à 20h30 je viens de m'arrêter j'ai pas vu passer la soirée!!!!

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

Je viens vite fait raconter mon expérience de la soirée, avec une espèce d'insectes militaristes, agressifs et xénophobes :

Le début se passe tranquillement, explorations, colonies, le tralala habituel.

Vers 2220, un de mes voisins du Nord me déclarent comme rival, mais je ne m'en soucie pas trop.
10 ans plus tard, ma flotte était en train de nettoyer un groupes de Crystaux quand elle aggro en même temps 2 autres groupes, passant ainsi de 17 corvettes à 6 toutes déglinguées.
Ni une ni deux, le monstre de foire au Nord me déclarent la guerre pour 3 planètes. 
Enflures... Ca sera la vassalisation pour vos sales faces. 
Comme j'ai du minerai au coffre, je lance la prod d'une nouvelle série de corvettes High-Tech, répare et upgrade les vielles, et finit par affronter sa flotte en infériorité numérique et le défonce grâce à l'avantage techno.
Il se replie dans son système capitale bourré de plates-formes de défenses et je m'embarque dans une guerre d'attrition en rodant dans les système non protégés en pétant mines et spatioports jusqu’à la victoire !

Pour fêter ça, au début 2250, je lance la colonisation d'un nouveau secteur, dont la capitale sera une magnifique planète de mon type primaire en taille maximale. Le seul petit désavantage, c'est qu'elle est toute proche de la frontière d'un Empire déchu.
Bon le mec m'envoie un avertissement parce que c'est un grognon, mais je me dis : "Ça va quoi, ça touche à peine tes frontières, c'est bon quoi". Et je l'envoie chier.

Un an plus tard, j'avais perdu la moitié de mes planètes et la plus grande partie de mes points d'influence, laissant mon économie en ruine au moment idéal pour que le gros moche du nord déclare sa guerre d'indépendance.

Je me suis bien marré !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon premiers pas hier soir, 6h qui semblent s'être engouffrées dans l'espace temps. 

 Globalement pas le temps de détailler mais le jeu est fidèle à mes attentes (j'avais bouffé du stream je savais où je mettais les pieds). À ce stade de la partie je suis encore loin d'un mid-game statique, toujours plein de recherches et de projets, d'espaces à coloniser ou conquérir. Les empires aléatoires et le système d'ethos est vraiment ce qui me botte le plus, mon alliance matérialiste n'est pas seulement formée de nécessités géographiques mais surtout à partir des conceptions de nos espèces, maintenant après avoir redressé des limaces réactionnaires et xénophobes elles ont rejoint l'alliance de nos pires ennemis, les obscurantistes bigots. 

 Bref pour raconter des histoires c'est encore une fois le top. L'IA est pas la plus maligne du monde, en tout cas en normal, j'espère que ça évoluera. Maintenant j'attends de voir dans la durée de la partie si l'excitation reste aussi présente tout du long.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi la solution de déplacement des trous de ver est désignée comme étant pour les joueurs avancés ? Je n'ai pas essayé les autres encore mais y a-t-il un malus ou une contrepartie que je n'aurais pas pigé ?
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai refait mon thread sur leur forum mais je sens qu'il ne va pas durer longtemps... : 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...thread.927776/


J'ai jamais joué ce type de déplacement, mais ça vient pas du fait que tu ne peux pas réagir rapidement ?
Dans le sens où si t'as pas un trou de ver là où il faut, ça peut te prendre longtemps avant de pouvoir envoyer des troupes à un endroit (et un joueur plus expérimenté saurait où mettre ses trous de vers).

Ils sont ennuyants quand même avec leur format de fichier. Ils pourraient utiliser des bon vieux .json au lieu de leur format chelou qui possède aucun syntax highlightning nulle part.  ::(:

----------


## Dyce

Pour ceux qui créée leur race, empire....Hésitez pas à balancer les caracs de ces dernières. Comme y'a moyen de les recréer dans chaque partie et de les utiliser comme adversaire, ca peut être sympa d'avoir une pléthore de races diverses  :;):

----------


## G@belourd

Après une première partie de 5/6h (le truc qui ne m'étais plus arrivé depuis des lustres) je suis très positif sur ce jeu, sauf sur un *GROS POINT NOIR* : l’absence d'overlay/mapmode qui indique les alliances et fédérations. Car là je suis paumé. 

De même ma fenestration change de participants tous les 3 mois c'est très pénible... limite injouable (car sans map mode on sait jamais qui est avec qui et contre qui).

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oui il manque une vue diplo à la map pour savoir qui s'acoquine avec qui. Et aussi le dézoom système -> galaxie  ::(:

----------


## G@belourd

Surtout que dans EU4 cette vue diplo était vraiment pratique pour connaitre les ennemis de ses ennemis...

----------


## smokytoks

> Y a eu un patch? Plus aucun des textes en fr ne dépasse de mes fenêtres ce soir!
> 
> Edit: je n'ai rien dis..."laisser comme ça pour le moment" dans une case ou même "laisser" ne passe pas!


Je n'ai pas testé car je joue en VO mais il y a un mod "correctif" qui traîne sur le Workshop...

----------


## Truebadour

Pour ceux qui voudraient un mapmode diplomatique (et dont je fais partie), ça a été beaucoup demandé (fallait voir le chat sur Twitch). Les développeurs ont promis d'ajouter ça rapidement si la demande restait importante. Ils restent à l'écoute des joueurs  ::):

----------


## Seloune

> Je ne pige pas ce que tu veux dire :
> Tu peux créer autant de design différents que tu le souhaite au sein d'une même classe. Et au sein d'une classe donnée, tu peux même jouer sur le type de coque pour varier les plaisirs...


Par exemple la je n'ai accès qu'aux corvettes mais aussi à différent type d'armement. J'aurais voulu faire une corvette spécialisée laser, une autre aux missiles et mixer le tout dans une même flotte. C'est possible en construisant le vaisseau mais pas en le mettant à jour quand tu as déjà ta flotte: quand tu veux l'upgrader au spaceport, le jeu te demande pas ce que tu veux comme fitting en fait, comme un Distant Worlds par exemple. La seule solution est de virer les vaisseaux et les reconstruire...

----------


## canope

Un truc tout con me gave: j'ai mis une station minière en ORBITE autour d'un astéroide mais il reste figé. Si je zoom dessus, je veux le voir bosser, pas juste entendre des bruits de minage.
Et sinon, j'ai des soucis avec le zoom. Hier je zoomais sur ma planète natale (très belle) et je voyais les continents et tout pleins de détails. Je dézoom et je fais tourner la carte en 3D avec le clic droit. Hé bien après, impossible de rezoomer à fond sur ma planète. Est ce qu'il y a un bouton pour reset la caméra à sa vue d'origine? Je pense que le soucis vient de là.

----------


## Koinsky

> Un truc tout con me gave: j'ai mis une station minière en ORBITE autour d'un astéroide mais il reste figé. Si je zoom dessus, je veux le voir bosser, pas juste entendre des bruits de minage.


Je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi les stations de minage ou de recherche se retrouvent à trouze mille kilomètres du point de collecte. Ce n'est pas cohérent et visuellement, c'est moche.

Sinon, le jeu est bien cool à découvrir, la première partie procure un sacré plaisir. Il faut dire que l'interface est nickel je trouve.

----------


## canope

Oui c'est naze! ça donne pas une sensation de vie! C'est vraiment dommage. Alors que la construction de la dite station de minage est bien classe.
C'est tellement mort que je me demandais si elle était en train de miner ou pas. J'ai pas joué des masses mais j'ai pas trouvé si on a une idée de la quantité qu'il reste à miner sur le gisement et la vitesse de minage?

J'adore le jeu. Mais il manque pleins de petits détails à la con qui rende l'immersion totale comme dans DWU!

----------


## bobmachine

Hello fellow Stellariens !

J'ai enfin pu commencer ma première partie d'environ deux heures et je suis conquis ! Pour une première expérience Paradox, ça ce passe plutôt bien. Cependant, il y a bien quelque chose qui m'a perturbé.

J'ai commencé une partie avec mes bien connus pingouins de l'espace, fanatique collectivist et décadent, et dès les premières minutes de jeu je sacrifie la liberté d'une pop pour un meilleur rendement dans mes mines (je copie le modèle économique de certain pays, il parait que ça marche bien).
Seulement quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lorsque je découvrit, quelques minutes plus tard, que le bonheur d'une autre pop avait diminué ! V'là t'y pas que les filous étaient passés individualiste ! 
Et cette gangrène s'est propagé sur une autre planète quelques temps plus tard avec en prime le culot de créer une faction séparatiste et de demander l'indépendance de la planète (une planète avec 20places et 2pop dessus, dont la moitié seulement en individualiste, ils osent tout !) !!
Ni une, ni deux, je sélectionne ces margoulins (dédicace à mon auteur favori) pour ma première purge et me débarrasse en même temps de cette nouvelle faction. Ouf ? Non, pas ouf, re-v'là type pas que les revoilà. Les enfants de mes super collectivist sont redevenus des individualistes, et malheureux en plus, ouin ouin l'esclavage y a pas de tolérance, ouin ouin les purge c'est intolérable. Bordel !!

Il est où mon rêve d'une population d'esclaves heureux ??

Pour conclure je suis quand même très surpris de la rapidité où des dissensions sont apparus au sein de mon peuple. En vitesse normale après une heure de jeu et à peine 20 de pop, la vie d'esclavagiste décadent est bien compliquée !






> Ce bruit de fouet quand tu passe des pop en esclavage


J'adoooooore  ::wub::

----------


## Nelfe

> J'ai pas joué des masses mais j'ai pas trouvé si on a une idée de la quantité qu'il reste à miner sur le gisement et la vitesse de minage?


Les filons sont infinis et la vitesse de minage est identique à toutes les autres unités de production : X ressources/mois.

----------


## Molina

> Hello fellow Stellariens !
> 
> J'ai commencé une partie avec mes bien connus pingouins de l'espace, fanatique collectivist et *décadent*, :


Plus j'y pense, et plus je me dis que les mecs doivent absolument faire semblant que la population soit comme un perso de CK2. Avoir un event -10% de production, parce que sa population décadente a fait une grosse teuf planétaire la veille... C'est vraiment le genre de truc que j'ai envie de voir prochainement.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai avancé jusqu'en 2290 de mon côté, intégré un vassal (quasiment 30 ans, avec -3 influence tout ce temps).
Ça a doublé toutes mes ressources, le vassal faisant globalement la même taille que moi. J'ai maintenant une fleet cap à 120, c'est légèrement violent.

J'ai découvert à l'occasion que le temps de recherche scale sur la taille de la population.
Je suis à 50/50/50 de points de recherche, mais la moindre recherche coûte maintenant dans les 2000, et ça monte jusque vers 8000...

Donc j'ai vassalisé un autre empire, y compris son vassal d'un seul système, et vu qu'un projet de recherche nécessite d'aller dans un système dont le gouvernement me déteste, j'en ai vassalisé un troisième dans la foulée. Sans vrai malus apparent, à part la réputation chez les voisins immédiats, mais je peux avoir raté un truc.

J'ai aussi découvert sur reddit que les monde sacrés sont potentiellement source d'emmerdes à long terme. Je pensais que le coloniser allait souler un voisin, de taille limitée, mais il se pourrait qu'il soit sacré pour un fallen empire qui traîne dans le coin ? On verra bien ce que ça va donner, ils n'avaient qu'à pas sanctifier un monde gaïa...


J'ai débloqué des soldats PSI, mais je vois pas à quoi ça sert. Une idée ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Par exemple la je n'ai accès qu'aux corvettes mais aussi à différent type d'armement. J'aurais voulu faire une corvette spécialisée laser, une autre aux missiles et mixer le tout dans une même flotte. C'est possible en construisant le vaisseau mais pas en le mettant à jour quand tu as déjà ta flotte: quand tu veux l'upgrader au spaceport, le jeu te demande pas ce que tu veux comme fitting en fait, comme un Distant Worlds par exemple. La seule solution est de virer les vaisseaux et les reconstruire...


tu peux y arriver mais c'est un peu relou dans ce cas. 
faut splitter la flotte et l'upgrader flottille par flottille. Mais c'est relou;

----------


## Snakeshit

J'ai fait une guerre unique (j'ai été surpris que le vaincu puisse accepter les conditions initiales sans envoi d'offre de paix) où ma flotte de 2k a été ramené à un seul croiseur en sale état après avoir détruit sa flotte à 1k (mais avec 33 corvettes .....). Du coup j'ai un vassal que je pourrais intégrer en 41 ans. Tranquille :D.
J'ai fait la recherche des IA conscientes, on verra ce que ça donne  ::ninja:: .

Sinon, les points defenses (défenses anti-missiles) fonctionnent uniquement pour le vaisseau qui les possède ou pour l'intégralité de la flotte ? Si c'est que pour le vaisseau, il y aura des missiles anti-missiles qui couvriront la flotte ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Sinon, les points defenses (défenses anti-missiles) fonctionnent uniquement pour le vaisseau qui les possède ou pour l'intégralité de la flotte ? Si c'est que pour le vaisseau, il y aura des missiles anti-missiles qui couvriront la flotte ?


La flotte dans laquelle il est a priori. Mais je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien pigé le truc.
Mais c'est bien violent lorsqu'utilisé correctement.

----------


## Jalkar

https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...de_for_anyone/

Ca explique pas mal de truc sur les vaisseaux  ::):

----------


## G@belourd

Guide des flottes et des vaisseaux :

https://m.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/com...de_for_anyone/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Question : avoir une puissance >0 sur un vaisseau c'est utile ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Guide des flottes et des vaisseaux :
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/com...de_for_anyone/


Je plussoie.

----------


## Madvince

Mise à jour en cours de 5 mo ...

Contenu:
This hotfix contains the following: 
- Fixed CTD when showing tooltip for an ambient object that gets destroyed 
- Fixed CTD when an ambient object gets destroyed while selected 
- Fixed fleets getting stuck trying to use wormhole stations belonging to other empires 
- Improved performance issues and fixed issues with stuttering in early game 

We are also currently working on a second hotfix that fixes various bugs and stability issues. The work with the first larger patch has also begun, no final release date set for that one yet. 

Thanks to all of our players for making space great again!

----------


## DLElios

> Question : avoir une puissance >0 sur un vaisseau c'est utile ?


Apparemment non, d’après ce que j'ai vu, il suffit simplement d’être >= 0. Aucun bonus de quoi que ce soit au delà.

----------


## Longwelwind

Pour améliorer la navigation, il faudrait qu'en de-zoomant dans l'écran de Système, ça repasse en écran Galaxie.
Parfois, en repassant dans l'écran Galaxie, je me perds un peu et je sais plus où j'étais.

----------


## Da-Soth

> tu peux y arriver mais c'est un peu relou dans ce cas. 
> faut splitter la flotte et l'upgrader flottille par flottille. Mais c'est relou;


Vous êtes sur ? Si on crée des différents modèles, ça me parait bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas upgrader les différents modèles dans une même flotte.

----------


## Jalkar

De ce que j'ai compris de l'upgrade : 

Tu ne peux pas upgrade un modèle A vers un modèle B. Il n'est pas possible de changer de Design de base d'un vaisseau
Tu peux par contre upgrade le design A et le design B et lancer l'upgrade de tes vaisseaux déjà existant.

Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc

----------


## comodorecass

Sur des systèmes occupés, j'ai des ressources qui sont passées de vert à jaune lorsque j'ai créé mon premier secteur. Le vert indique que les ressources qui tombent dans les poches de l'empire et pas des gouverneurs ?

Sinon pour les vaisseaux, le mieux est de créer des le début 3 fitting pour chaque type d'armes (même si on a que les lasers par exemple) avec des noms bien distinctifs et de créer une flotte avec un tiers de chaque. Une fois les tech débloquées, on change le fitting du vaisseau en question et up grade la flotte.

----------


## Humakt

> tu peux y arriver mais c'est un peu relou dans ce cas. 
> faut splitter la flotte et l'upgrader flottille par flottille. Mais c'est relou;


Vous me mettez le doute...il faut que je vérifie une fois chez moi mais j'avais l'impression que l'upgrade fonctionnait plutôt bien. J'ai 2 modèles de corvette (missile et laser) réunis dans une flotte. Lorsque j'upgrade les plans dans le designer et demande ensuite l'upgrade général de la flotte l'upgrade a bien tenu compte des 2 "plans" .

qu'est ce qui m'échappe ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Vous êtes sur ? Si on crée des différents modèles, ça me parait bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas upgrader les différents modèles dans une même flotte.


Au début tu n'as grosso modo qu'un modèle. Quand tu découvres de nouvelles armes tu te dis "chouette" je vais refitter la moitié de mes corvettes avec la nouvelle arme et mixer sur l'autre moitié. 
Hé bé non.

j'ai du ruser pour upgrader 80 corvettes en 6 modèles différents  ::XD:: . Heureusement la guerre est une superbe entreprise de nettoyage.

----------


## Snakeshit

Comment vous vous retrouvez à 80 corvettes ? J'ai qu'une FL de 49 et j'ai déjà des Battleships.

----------


## Nelfe

> Comment vous vous retrouvez à 80 corvettes ? J'ai qu'une FL de 49 et j'ai déjà des Battleships.


J'ai une FL qui atteint quasiment les 100. J'ai eu pas mal de recherches qui augmentent la FL de 10%, plus des bonus ici et là ça va vite...

----------


## Tomaka17

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...de_for_anyone/
> 
> Ca explique pas mal de truc sur les vaisseaux


Je sens que ce truc va me faire abandonner le jeu.
S'il y a bien un aspect que je trouve lourdingue dans les 4X c'est de devoir micro-manager le design de ses vaisseaux à chaque upgrade technologique.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Au début tu n'as grosso modo qu'un modèle. Quand tu découvres de nouvelles armes tu te dis "chouette" je vais refitter la moitié de mes corvettes avec la nouvelle arme et mixer sur l'autre moitié. 
> Hé bé non.


Ah oui ok, je comprends. J'ai pas rencontré ce cas de figure. J'ai diversifié assez vite mes flottes.

----------


## Snakeshit

> J'ai une FL qui atteint quasiment les 100. J'ai eu pas mal de recherches qui augmentent la FL de 10%, plus des bonus ici et là ça va vite...


J'ai joué que 68 ans et ignoré pas mal d'upgrade de la FL, ça vient de la donc.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je sens que ce truc va me faire abandonner le jeu.
> S'il y a bien un aspect que je trouve lourdingue dans les 4X c'est de devoir micro-manager le design de ses vaisseaux à chaque upgrade technologique.


Je suis pareil que toi mais franchement dans Stellaris, ça va très vite et l'upgrade des flottes se fait très simplement tant que tu as créés tes templates au préalable.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis pareil que toi mais franchement dans Stellaris, ça va très vite et l'upgrade des flottes se fait très simplement tant que tu as créés tes templates au préalable.


Héhé, j'étais en auto-upgrade avec un seul modèle, va falloir que je retravaille tout ça, si l'IA de design de vaisseau est au même niveau que l'IA de défense d'empire...

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai commencé une partie en normale pour me faire la main, sans toucher à la plupart des réglages et au bout de 3 heures, j'avais les ressources qui coulaient à flot  ::O:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Je suis pareil que toi mais franchement dans Stellaris, ça va très vite et l'upgrade des flottes se fait très simplement tant que tu as créés tes templates au préalable.


Le type a quand même 12 templates.

----------


## Harlockin

Quelqu'un a trouvé la formule qui détermine combien d’escadron d'infanterie on peu avoir par planètes ?

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Idéalement ça serait cool de ne pas avoir de FL du tout.

Ta production de minerais / thune devrait être ta seule FL.

----------


## Tomaka17

En parlant d'upgrades, s'ils pouvaient rajouter la possibilité d'upgrader ses défenses statiques après avoir modifié leur templates, ça augmenterait leur intérêt.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Idéalement ça serait cool de ne pas avoir de FL du tout.
> 
> Ta production de minerais / thune devrait être ta seule FL.


Ouais mais stack of doom toussa toussa.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> En parlant d'upgrades, s'ils pouvaient rajouter la possibilité d'upgrader ses défenses statiques après avoir modifié leur templates, ça augmenterait leur intérêt.


Elles ont déjà un intérêt assez important avec leurs modules, celui-ci qui sert de Warp-inhibitor force toute flotte adverse à se warp tout juste devant cette base je crois.

En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai eu avec une fleet Wormhole, elle est sortie du Wormhole tout juste devant cette station qui était elle même devant le port de capitale et la flotte de capitale  :haha: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais mais stack of doom toussa toussa.


Sauf que si tu fait de la guerilla en détruisant dès le départ une partie de ses ressources de production, Mr Stack of Doom avec son entretien de malade mental va vite se retrouver dans la merde.
J'dis ça parce-qu'un Empire qui contrôlerait genre une vingtaine d'étoiles devrait être capable d'aligner beaucoup beaucoup de navires.

----------


## Harlockin

Tiens, le symbole d'empire qui ressemblai vaguement a une croix gammée a été supprimé ^^'

----------


## Anonyme899

> Sauf que si tu fait de la guerilla en détruisant dès le départ une partie de ses ressources de production, Mr Stack of Doom avec son entretien de malade mental va vite se retrouver dans la merde.
> J'dis ça parce-qu'un Empire qui contrôlerait genre une vingtaine d'étoiles devrait être capable d'aligner beaucoup beaucoup de navires.


tu prêches un convaincu.
Mais ceci dit tu as regardé si on peut dépasser la FL?

----------


## Nelfe

Il me semble (à vérifier) que tu te tapes un malus en entretien des vaisseaux.

----------


## Tchey

Dites, je suis en l'an 2270 (pour environ 12 heures de jeu) et je n'arrive plus à construire de colons. Alors que je les vois bien en chaine de construction dans le Spaceport, quand ils arrivent à 0 jours restant, pouf, rien. J'ai 3/5 planètes, et une planète en Secteur. J'ai tenté dans deux Spaceports différents, même résultat. La troisième planète est encore en phase de développement suite à une légère intervention de ma part sur des prescients... Une idée ?

[IMG][/IMG]

A part ça, j'ai découvert les restes d'un vaisseau dont les membres d'équipage se sont entretués, et le jour suivant, mon vaisseau scientifique est devenu fou et j'ai perdu un Leader niveau 5 de 100 et quelques années. Snif.

A part ça, j'ai l'impression d'être coincé maintenant, pas grand chose à faire, je suis entouré de gens plutôt passifs, j'ai mis des ambassades sur certains, et puis c'est tout. Ils m'aiment un peu mais pas assez pour former une alliance, une vassalité ou autre, le commerce est inutile, à part partager les cartes et ouvrir les frontières civiles parfois, on a quasi aucune interaction. J'ai le sentiment d'avoir atteint la "fin", je joue en vitesse maximum pour attendre qu'il se passe un truc, mais il ne se passe rien de folichon.

Que faire selon vous de mon peuple de limaces océaniques, pacifistes, spirituelles et xénophiles ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Que faire selon vous ?


Déclarer la guerre aux xenos et les exterminer.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Sauf que si tu fait de la guerilla en détruisant dès le départ une partie de ses ressources de production, Mr Stack of Doom avec son entretien de malade mental va vite se retrouver dans la merde.
> J'dis ça parce-qu'un Empire qui contrôlerait genre une vingtaine d'étoiles devrait être capable d'aligner beaucoup beaucoup de navires.


C'est similaire à EU IV, si t'es riche tu peux dépasser à mort ta FL.




> tu prêches un convaincu.
> Mais ceci dit tu as regardé si on peut dépasser la FL?


Oui (vous avez pas fait de guerre ?  ::ninja:: ) mais tu dois payer plus.




> Il me semble (à vérifier) que tu te tapes un malus en entretien des vaisseaux.


Oui.




> Que faire selon vous de mon peuple de limaces océaniques, pacifistes, spirituelles et xénophiles ?


Partir à la guerre  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme112

> Tiens, le symbole d'empire qui ressemblai vaguement a une croix gammée a été supprimé ^^'


Sérieusement ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Dites, je suis en l'an 2270 (pour environ 12 heures de jeu) et je n'arrive plus à construire de colons. Alors que je les vois bien en chaine de construction dans le Spaceport, quand ils arrivent à 0 jours restant, pouf, rien. J'ai 3/5 planètes, et une planète en Secteur. J'ai tenté dans deux Spaceports différents, même résultat. La troisième planète est encore en phase de développement suite à une légère intervention de ma part sur des prescients... Une idée ?


Personnellement au bout d'un moment les colons se produisaient toujours mais arrêtaient de s'afficher dans la barre de droite. Tu as peut être la même chose.
Si c'est ça, tu peux toujours coloniser en sélectionnant la planète à coloniser et en appuyant sur un bouton.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui (vous avez pas fait de guerre ? ) mais tu dois payer plus.


Si mais j'ai ~150 de FL en 2270, pas 49.  ::P:

----------


## Tchey

Non, quand je choisis la planète, j'ai le message qui me dit qu'il me faut un colon disponible.

Partir en guerre avec mon peuple de limaces océaniques, pacifistes, spirituelles et xénophiles me semble être un manquement à mon gouvernement moral.

----------


## ProXorP

> Non, quand je choisis la planète, j'ai le message qui me dit qu'il me faut un colon disponible.
> 
> Partir en guerre avec mon peuple de limaces océaniques, pacifistes, spirituelles et xénophiles me semble être un manquement à mon gouvernement moral.


Tu as toujours un autre choix : tu te fais vassaliser et Intégrer 10 ans plus tard

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai commencé à réfléchir sur des nouvelles conditions de victoire, je verrais bien :
Départ pour une autre galaxie, découverte des origines de la vie, victoire par élection d'un conseil galactique, abolition de l'esclavage dans le monde, création d'une ia parfaite, 42. Bref les idées manquent pas.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Sinon, je suis le seul à penser qu'Adaptability c'est de la grosse daube ?

Ok tu colonise une planète Continentale et de 80% tu passe à 100%, mais ta colonie mets déjà combien de temps avant d'atteindre les 80% de bonheur (si elle y arrive un jour) alors 100% ?  :tired: 

J'vois l'utilisé seulement pour coloniser des planètes de merde et pousser un cap déjà rempli à un cap "facilement" atteignable. Mais vu que les planètes de notre type/mondes gaïa c'est pas extrêmement rare, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.

----------


## Harlockin

Deux ans de passé et...



J'suis déjà dans la merde xD

----------


## Anonyme899

> Deux ans de passé et...
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...1EC2203DB5E5C/
> 
> J'suis déjà dans la merde xD


Joli.

----------


## Husc

La Beta d'OW étant finie, je craque, aller soyons fou.
Un bon plan pour le prendre pas trop cher?
Et vous pensez que c'est un jeu accessible au novice des 4X? 

Amicalement,
Husc

----------


## hein

> Que faire selon vous de mon peuple de limaces océaniques, pacifistes, spirituelles et xénophiles ?


Tu tapes sur le plus faible

----------


## Snakeshit

> Si mais j'ai ~150 de FL en 2270, pas 49.


J'ai pas fait assez de Spaceports aussi (et je nourris pas ma population  ::ninja:: ).
Au fait, en multi, le départ close ou clustered, ça n'affecte que les joueurs humains ou les ia également ? Ça expliquerait pourquoi on se marche tant sur les pieds en fait.

----------


## Harlockin

> Joli. 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz...dsebo1_500.jpg


En fait ça va... C'est une flotte de 1k de puissance qui garde un groupe de 5 ou 6 secteur avec 4 monde Gaia et 6 Continental.. jackpott une fois que je les aurait pété.

----------


## Croaker

C'est original d'avoir nommé ta faction les Interlopers  ::ninja::

----------


## G@belourd

> Non, quand je choisis la planète, j'ai le message qui me dit qu'il me faut un colon disponible.
> 
> Partir en guerre avec mon peuple de limaces océaniques, pacifistes, spirituelles et xénophiles me semble être un manquement à mon gouvernement moral.


Disons que si tu es rp, ton peuple est tout content de s'ennuyer avec des voisins mous et pas agressifs... Et tu n'as plus grand chose à faire.

----------


## madgic

> La Beta d'OW étant finie, je craque, aller soyons fou.
> Un bon plan pour le prendre pas trop cher?
> Et vous pensez que c'est un jeu accessible au novice des 4X? 
> 
> Amicalement,
> Husc


-20% sur gamesplanet

----------


## Kazoo

> Personnellement au bout d'un moment les colons se produisaient toujours mais arrêtaient de s'afficher dans la barre de droite. Tu as peut être la même chose.
> Si c'est ça, tu peux toujours coloniser en sélectionnant la planète à coloniser et en appuyant sur un bouton.


Je crois que c'est un bug qui fait que les vaisseaux de colonisation construits dans des ports qui sont dans des secteurs n'apparaissent pas dans la liste des flottes (mais, ils existent et ils coutent de l'énergie). 
Personnellement je dézoome à fond et je clique sur les petits avions verts sur la map jusqu'à trouver le vaisseau en question.

----------


## Spierdolaj

Je saisis pas trop le concept des esclaves.
Je vois bien l'option sur les cases de ma planete mais ça va pas foutre le bordel si je mets en esclavage la pop de ma planete originelle?
Je suis collectiviste aussi donc j'ai besoin d'esclave.
On peut mettre en esclavage les civilisations mineures?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Comment vous vous retrouvez à 80 corvettes ? J'ai qu'une FL de 49 et j'ai déjà des Battleships.


 Ca dépend vraiment de comment tu as géré tes recherches et ce que tu as tiré, mon plus gros ship type c'est destroyer avec 80 de FL (mais ils ont des missiles niveau 4, des deflectors niveau 2 et de l'armure niveau 2).

----------


## Jalkar

> Sur des systèmes occupés, j'ai des ressources qui sont passées de vert à jaune lorsque j'ai créé mon premier secteur. Le vert indique que les ressources qui tombent dans les poches de l'empire et pas des gouverneurs ?


Jaune = ressources pas produite à 100% car problème d'énergie

N'hésite pas à filer des thunes a ton secteur pour qu'il puisse construire ses centrales et être autosuffisant derrière  ::):

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ca dépend vraiment de comment tu as géré tes recherches et ce que tu as tiré, mon plus gros ship type c'est destroyer avec 80 de FL (mais ils ont des missiles niveau 4, des deflectors niveau 2 et de l'armure niveau 2).


J'avoue que dans mon multi j'avais un battleship avait juste les canons en niveau III, la reste j'avais pas eu de recherche...

----------


## ProXorP

Je me pose aussi des questions sur l'esclavage de base ( pas l'esclavage d'aliens ). Avoir une tolérance a 100% c'est suffisant pour éviter les emmerdes ?

Je suis en train de me préparer une race "Secte de Skippy", Fanatic Collectivist et Spiritualist , de type Dive Mandate,  avec les traits Conformist + Intelligent - Decadent - Weak  ::P: 
Sauf que j'ai peur de me retrouver dans la merde rapidement  :;): 

Le trait Decadent réduit l'output de 10% sans esclave, mais ca fonctionne comment ? Si une zone de planete n'est pas esclave, elle produit moins ? ou c'est par rapport à la planete et il suffit d'un esclave sur la planete ?

----------


## SAAvenger

> -20% sur gamesplanet


-25% sur games republic avec un code

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'avoue que dans mon multi j'avais un battleship avait juste les canons en niveau III, la reste j'avais pas eu de recherche...


C'est très dépendant des recherches que tu as; J'ai un peuple militariste, j'imagine que ca joue sur les cartes qui poppent.

----------


## Snakeshit

> C'est très dépendant des recherches que tu as; J'ai un peuple militariste, j'imagine que ca joue sur les cartes qui poppent.


Je suis matérialiste, xenophile et individualiste, j'ai déjà eu la recherche pour les IA ayant une conscience  :Cigare: .
Par contre dans ma partie solo j'ai (à la meme date) pleins d'upgrades des équipements mais pas de Battleship.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu as toujours un autre choix : tu te fais vassaliser et Intégrer 10 ans plus tard


22-23 ans plutôt. J'ai intégré un empire de 4 planètes, il fallait 800 influence, à raison de 3 par mois (sur le flux, le stock n'est pas utilisé). J'imagine que la quantité d'influence dépend de la taille de l'empire, mais je ne sais pas si on peut mettre plus de 3/mois.

----------


## Whiskey

Hello les canards,

J'ai une petite question sur le coté multi:

J'ai reussi a faire une partie multi en hostant une partie sans mot de passe (publique donc) puis inviter via steam mes potes. A noter, que le serveur de se vois pas dans la liste de serveur après scan. Le soucis est que la partie est publique, et en cours de jeu, des inconnu se connecte dessus, donc obliger de les kicker a chaque fois. 

Quand je créé une partie avec un mdp, personne arrive a ce connecter et je recois aucune pop up demandant si oui ou non autorisé le joueur. Bien sur ma partie n'apparait pas chez mes potes.

Y a bien un ID sur la page avant de commencer, mais aucun bouton connecté via ID.

Une idée pour faire marché la partie avec un mdp ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Da-Soth

On a le même soucis. Je comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas mis une fonction de recherche de serveur.

----------


## bobmachine

> Je saisis pas trop le concept des esclaves.
>  Je vois bien l'option sur les cases de ma planete mais ça va pas foutre le bordel si je mets en esclavage la pop de ma planete originelle?
>  Je suis collectiviste aussi donc j'ai besoin d'esclave.
>  On peut mettre en esclavage les civilisations mineures?






> Je me pose aussi des questions sur l'esclavage de base ( pas l'esclavage d'aliens ). Avoir une tolérance a 100% c'est suffisant pour éviter les emmerdes ?
> 
> Je suis en train de me préparer une race "Secte de Skippy", Fanatic Collectivist et Spiritualist , de type Dive Mandate, avec les traits Conformist + Intelligent - Decadent - Weak 
>  Sauf que j'ai peur de me retrouver dans la merde rapidement 
> 
>  Le trait Decadent réduit l'output de 10% sans esclave, mais ca fonctionne comment ? Si une zone de planete n'est pas esclave, elle produit moins ? ou c'est par rapport à la planete et il suffit d'un esclave sur la planete ?



Alors, pour commencer, selon le tweet de Paradox, avoir plus de 100% de tolérance à l'esclavage ne sert à rien (150 avec fanatic collectivist + divine mandate n'est pas différente de simplement fanatic collectivist où collectivist et divine mandate).
Les emmerdes avec les esclaves, qui pour le moment ne se rebellent pas, viennent de certains autres empires qui peuvent ne pas apprécier.
Decadent fonctionne ainsi : Si aucune pop de la planète est asservie, toutes les pop de la planète ont le malus -10%. Si 1 seule pop est asservie, toutes les pop perdent ce malus.
On peut faire des esclaves toutes les pop. Les robots commencent tous esclaves, et tout le monde ne les aime pas forcément (les spiritualistes détestent, encore plus si ils sont libres).
Les esclaves rapportent plus pour les mineraux et la nourriture, et moins pour le reste.

La suite est une supposition de ma part, libérer des esclaves peut provoquer un changement d'éthique. Mes braves pinguins fanatique collectivistes après émancipation se sont convertis à l'invidiualisme. C'est ma conclusion vis à vis de l'histoire que j'ai raconté quelques pages plut tôt.

----------


## canope

Je trouve le jeu trop figé! Surement parce que je suis habitué à DWU. Mais j'aimerai bien que ça s'anime! Par exemple, ma station orbital devrait orbiter non de dieu! Autour de ma planète! Elle ne bouge pas d'un poil!

Et sinon, les évolution temporelles qui ont lieu sur qques années, c'est balot! Pour l'immersion j'aurai préféré des recherches qui ont lieu sur plusieurs dizaines d'années/siècles.

Pour l'instant le jeu me satisfait grandement. Mais je suis tellement habitué à leurs jeux + les DLC (je n'ai commencé les jeux paradox que l'année derniere) que j'ai du mal à me faire à une version vanilla. 

Par contre qu'est ce qu'il est beau! mention spécial au scan de planète que je trouve vraiment classe.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Et sinon, les évolution temporelles qui ont lieu sur qques années, c'est balot! Pour l'immersion j'aurai préféré des recherches qui ont lieu sur plusieurs dizaines d'années/siècles.


C'est vraiment ballot effectivement. 
Ca serait bien mieux que le temps ait une dimension plus galactique. Ca doit pouvoir se modder je pense. 

Par contre du contre les leaders et autres vont forcément être plus nombreux à mourrir dans la partie ^^

----------


## ProXorP

@bobmachine Merci pour les infos  !!!

----------


## Siscka

> Les développeurs ont promis d'ajouter ça rapidement *si* la demande restait importante.


C'est la base, ils ont besoin qu'ont leurs disent et répètent ?




> Ils restent à l'écoute des joueurs


ahah

----------


## Tchey

12 heures de jeu, an 2270 et des poussières.

J'ai l'impression d'être coincé maintenant, pas grand chose à faire, je suis entouré de gens plutôt passifs, j'ai mis des ambassades sur certains, et puis c'est tout. Ils m'aiment un peu mais pas assez pour former une alliance, une vassalité ou autre, le commerce est inutile, à part partager les cartes et ouvrir les frontières civiles parfois, on a quasi aucune interaction. J'ai le sentiment d'avoir atteint la "fin", je joue en vitesse maximum pour attendre qu'il se passe un truc, mais il ne se passe rien de folichon.

Suite à cette première expérience, je dirais que :

- Les Leaders n'ont aucun charisme, en perdre un ou pas, le seul truc regrettable, c'est l'XP. 
- Les différents groupes en jeu sont finalement plus ou moins tous pareil, certes les ethos changent vaguement les choses, mais globalement le gameplay reste le même.
- Je trouve la vue galactique assez peu lisible, pénible de trouver un bidule spécifique, sélectionner un vaisseau, passer d'une vue à l'autre via la touche E est lourd...
- La diplomatie est bien légère
- Les combats sont quelconques, et les unités se passent dessus alors qu'ils ont des armes qui peuvent tirer à distance, du coup le rendu est très brouillon.
- La gestion interne de l'empire est plutôt simpliste
- Les ressources m'ont très rarement manqué
- Mon choix de déplacement FTL par lignes est chiant au final, trop limitatif par rapport au trous de ver notamment
- Le midgame est assez chiant finalement, explorer, exploiter, explorer, exploiter, explorer...
- Les conditions de victoire "officielles" sont nulles
- Le menu des options est une blague

+ Les 5 premières heures sont très intéressantes, l'exploration est prenante, la lenteur du rythme général fait que chaque élément compte
+ Les événements aléatoires, bien que finalement seulement du texte et un bonus ou malus éventuel à la clef, donne une impression d'univers vivant
+- Le système de vassalité et de secteur semble intéressant de loin, mais la situation actuelle de mon empire ne me permet pas vraiment d'en faire grand chose
+- Les musiques, tout le monde s'extasie dessus, je les trouve simplement "dans le ton" mais pas spécialement spéciale. J'ai baissé le volume assez rapidement.
+ C'est agréable à l'oeil

Un peu bancal le Stellaris, ne sait pas trop où il veut aller j'ai l'impression. Pas assez dynamique pour un STR4X, trop lent pour un 4X, pas assez de possibilités pour un "Grande Stratégie". Aussi, je préfère personnellement un tour par tour plutôt qu'un temps réel qui oblige à de nombreux changements de vitesse.

Enfin, j'ai quand même bouffé 12 heures dessus en deux jours, j'ai accroché et je n'ai pas encore vraiment terminé la vie de mon empire, mais je ne me vois pas lancer une seconde partie là, pas avant quelques ajouts. Au début (moins de 5 heures) je mettais une note disons à 85-90%, maintenant (plus de 12 heures) je pense mettre 75-80%.

J'suis content de ne pas avoir été passager du Hype Train et d'avoir eu un intérêt tardif pour le jeu, sans quoi j'aurai sans doute été bien déçu.

----------


## Yank31

(Merci pour les réponses et les retours les gars, bien reçu, j'attends un peu donc !)

----------


## lstaff

J'ai pris le mode de robots et je joue les Geth ducoup; première guerre gagnée  ::trollface::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Par contre qu'est ce qu'il est beau! mention spécial au scan de planète que je trouve vraiment classe.


Moi c'est le moment où les flottes de transport d'armées arrivent en orbite et balancent leurs pods sur une planète ennemie, qui me fait toujours tripper. Ça dure 3 secondes, mais on voit les petits bidules "aspirés" vers la planète, remplis ras la gueule d'une grosse armée d'esclaves dirigés par implants neuronaux  :Bave: 

Apparemment il y a même un upgrade pour mettre des commissaires genre WH40k dans les armées d'esclaves...

Next step : armée de psionics

----------


## smokytoks

> Par exemple la je n'ai accès qu'aux corvettes mais aussi à différent type d'armement. J'aurais voulu faire une corvette spécialisée laser, une autre aux missiles et mixer le tout dans une même flotte. C'est possible en construisant le vaisseau mais pas en le mettant à jour quand tu as déjà ta flotte: quand tu veux l'upgrader au spaceport, le jeu te demande pas ce que tu veux comme fitting en fait, comme un Distant Worlds par exemple. La seule solution est de virer les vaisseaux et les reconstruire...


Tu peux mais il faut, comme dit, créer différents designs pour chacune des corvettes que tu souhaites...

Par exemple : tu fais un design "Corvette Laser" et un design "Corvette Missile" qui vont cohabiter, une fois que tu auras construit les 2 types, tu pourras les upgrader suivant les mises-à-jour de chacun des design. Bien évidemment, si tu voulais pouvoir changer "à la volée", ce n'est pas possible à moins de modifier à chaque fois le design correspondant aux vaisseaux que tu souhaites spécialiser...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je sens que ce truc va me faire abandonner le jeu.
> S'il y a bien un aspect que je trouve lourdingue dans les 4X c'est de devoir micro-manager le design de ses vaisseaux à chaque upgrade technologique.


Tu as une option pour laisser le jeu gérer les design en full auto...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est très dépendant des recherches que tu as; J'ai un peuple militariste, j'imagine que ca joue sur les cartes qui poppent.


Oui : ça apparaît dans les informations détaillées des Ethos, chacune d'entre elle a un effet sur le type de recherche privilégié en terme de tirage. Genre les pacifistes ont moins de chance de tirer des technos militaires, les individualiste moins de chance de tomber sur du Statecraft, etc...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Pour une fois que le design est rapide mais intéressant.
J'en avais marre de Endless Space avec ces gros blob de dreadnoughts.

La les corvettes peuvent déchiqueter une armée de dreadnoughts si tu t'y prends bien. Et les ordinateurs de bord.  :Bave: 
Moi qui adore programmer des routines et voir le tous fonctionner à merveille je suis conquis. (cf. les tactiques de Dragon Age 1, les gambits de FF  ::wub:: )

Surtout que au final, tu prends 15 minutes pour les faire une fois et après tu as techniquement plus rien à faire à par quelques améliorations au fil des technologies.

Sinon, je crois que les recherches disponibles sont également influencé par le trait du scientifique que vous assignez à une branche. un expert en physique des particules va faire plus souvent poper des techs liée à sa spécialisation.

----------


## smokytoks

> Sinon, je crois que les recherches disponibles sont également influencé par le trait du scientifique que vous assignez à une branche. un expert en physique des particules va faire plus souvent poper des techs liée à sa spécialisation.


Sûr de ça ? Parce que j'ai au contraire l'impression de rarement profiter du bonus lié à la spécialisation parce que le couillon ne fait que tirer d'autres champs...

Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression et si ce que tu dis est vrai, ça peut valoir le coup de varier les scientifiques en poste en fonction des orientations de recherche que l'on souhaite prendre...

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'était dis dans un DD il me semble, mais je retrouve plus la source...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sûr de ça ? Parce que j'ai au contraire l'impression de rarement profiter du bonus lié à la spécialisation parce que le couillon ne fait que tirer d'autres champs...
> 
> Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une impression et si ce que tu dis est vrai, ça peut valoir le coup de varier les scientifiques en poste en fonction des orientations de recherche que l'on souhaite prendre...


Il semble y avoir un lien entre la compétence du scientifique et les possibilités de recherche :



> Non-spiritualists can get Psionics-technologies, but only if a Scientist by chance happens to get the Psionics trait


Source : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...&sdpDevPosts=1

----------


## Tomaka17

> Tu as une option pour laisser le jeu gérer les design en full auto...


Justement, le monsieur sur reddit il explique que c'est nul à chier.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Déjà chaque classe de châssis à plusieurs variantes. c'est pas bien indiqué dans le menu de design (au sommet de la fenêtre au milieu). J'ai remarqué ça en lisant le poste linké plus haut.  ::lol::

----------


## smokytoks

Oui, c'est ce que je mentionnais plus tôt...

Ou hier, je perds le fil à force de jouer au lieu de dormir...




> Justement, le monsieur sur reddit il explique que c'est nul à chier.


Ben faut savoir ce que l'on veut : le monsieur veut pas se faire chier à gérer les designs, y'a une options pour faire sans...

Après, en intermédiaire, mettre à jour un design, c'est 2 clics si l'on souhaite pas automatiser outre mesure...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Vous savez quel design de vaisseaux il faut prendre pour avoir ceux de l'image ?

http://imgur.com/PCBIDkb

----------


## smokytoks

Reptilian, de mémoire...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De mon côté, je cherche à savoir il y a moyen de passer une partie en Iron Man après avoir démarré ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Vous savez quel design de vaisseaux il faut prendre pour avoir ceux de l'image ?
> 
> http://imgur.com/PCBIDkb
> http://imgur.com/PCBIDkb


Bariolé comme ça c'est les reptiliens. D'ailleurs il me fait penser aux Vaygrs d'HW2.  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Justement  ::lol::  Pour ma nation militariste.

----------


## LaVaBo

> De mon côté, je cherche à savoir il y a moyen de passer une partie en Iron Man après avoir démarré ?


Non. Le choix se fait avant le démarrage d'une partie.

----------


## lstaff

> Non. Le choix se fait avant le démarrage d'une partie.


La réponse froide  :<_<:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Tu préfère une réponse chaude ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Je trouve le jeu trop figé! Surement parce que je suis habitué à DWU.


Faut pas se faire d'illusions, Stellaris restera amha inférieur à DWU avant au moins 4 DLC.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Après, quand on prends un Empire pacifiste et bienveillant faut pas s'étonner que tous bouge lentement.

On sais si on peux prendre une planète pas adapté à notre race comme point de départ ? J'aimerai bien faire débuter mes humains sur un désert. Pour faire un après hiver nucléaire.

Edit : Les premiers DLC !





Serenity  :Bave:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Après, en intermédiaire, mettre à jour un design, c'est 2 clics si l'on souhaite pas automatiser outre mesure...


J'ai raté ça  :Emo: .

----------


## Aldareis

> Petite question :
> 
> Il y a une planète dans le secteur d'une race avec qui nous avons de bonnes relations. Je cherche à envoyer un vaisseau de construction pour déployer un centre d'observation. 
> 
> Je créé un accord commercial (+3) afin qu'il m'autorise un libre passage avec les vaisseaux civils et moi en contrepartie je partage les informations de ma carte galactique + bonus de minéraux (et ensuite je valide)
> 
> En général, la réponse vient assez rapidement (2 ou 3s en vitesse normal)
> 
> 
> ...


Je vois qu'on ait passé en version 1.0.1

Je reviens de faire un test et ô miracle cette fois ça passe. (ce qui confirme la thèse du bug...)

----------


## smokytoks

> Non. Le choix se fait avant le démarrage d'une partie.


Oui, j'ai bien vu ça, je me demandais si y'avait pas moyen de bricoler...

Et je trouve aussi ta réponse glaciale, sale vasque de sale de bain...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai raté ça .


Y'a un bouton "Mettre à niveau" (ou quelque chose d'approchant) sur la droite : un clic là-dessus et un autre sur "Save", et c'est bon...

Mais j'ai pas testé si c'est fait intelligemment en se basant sur le design de départ ou stupidement avec les modules les plus "forts" disponibles à l'instant T...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon 2312, une quinzaine de planètes avec mes secteurs, une flotte de 170 avec des battleships. Je commence à rentrer dans une période plus statique et moins passionnante en effet, mais jusque là j'étais happé. Après c'est du EU4, est-ce que je tente de développer sereinement ma situation, ou est-ce que je commence à grinder les guerres pour dominer la galaxie, les objectifs deviennet plus restreints  ::): 

 J'aimerais voir ces fameux évènements late game, mais je sais pas du tout où j'en suis en terme de technologie par rapport au late game.

----------


## Seymos

Super, hier j'étais à 50% de télécharger, c'est revenu à zéro.

 :tired:

----------


## Snakeshit

Au fait, les secteurs peuvent se rebeller ? Pour savoir si faut éviter les gros secteurs.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Au fait, les secteurs peuvent se rebeller ? Pour savoir si faut éviter les gros secteurs.


 Je ne pense pas, les factions sont gérées par pop pas par secteur, après si tout un secteur est peuplé d'une race que tu opprimes ça risque d'être un beau bordel dedans  ::):

----------


## IriK

> edit : Les premiers dlc !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a494a42...3325a5b4c4.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0046e14...6957400ce9.jpg
> 
> serenity


DLC  ::huh:: 

C'est pas plutôt des mods pour les premiers ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Super, hier j'étais à 50% de télécharger, c'est revenu à zéro.


Tu veux que je branche ton PC sur ma box? ca sera surement plus simple.

----------


## gnouman

Question con : comment on "automatise" planète? il faut forcement créer un autre secteur, ou il y a un autre moyen?  ::unsure:: 

Sinon il y a un mod W40K.  :Bave:

----------


## Tomaka17

Du coup il n'y a aucune pénalité au fait d'avoir de gigantesques secteurs ?

----------


## IriK

> Du coup il n'y a aucune pénalité au fait d'avoir de gigantesques secteurs ?


Si, une indépendance avec un gouverneur un peu trop ambitieux  ::trollface::

----------


## Miuw

Je viens de faire quelques tests concernant les bonus des cases adjacentes parce que c'est vraiment pas clair et voilà ce que j'en ai compris :
Les bonus s'appliquent uniquement aux cases qui ont un bâtiment avec le même yield. Donc dans le cas d'une planetary administration qui donne +1 bouffe, +1 minerai et +1 énergie aux cases adjacentes, si vous avez à côté une case sans bâtiment ou une case avec un bâtiment qui donne autre chose que de la bouffe, du minerai ou de l'énergie, vous n'aurez pas le bonus aux cases adjacentes. Pour avoir le bonus aux cases adjacentes il vous faut un bâtiment qui donne de la bouffe, du minerai ou de l'énergie, et dans ce cas vous aurez respectivement un bonus de +1 bouffe, +1 minerai ou +1 énergie suivant ce que donne le bâtiment. Je sais pas si j'ai été très clair. Je sais pas encore s'il y a des bâtiments qui donne de la bouffe ET du minerai par exemple, mais j'imagine que dans ce cas le bonus aux cases adjacentes serait de +1 bouffe et +1 minerai.

Et en info bonus : vous pouvez démolir le reassembled ship shelter (le bâtiment qui apparaît là où vous posez votre vaisseau colon) pour le replacer à un autre endroit ou pour se débarrasser de son +20% ethics divergence plutôt gênant. Et vous pouvez ensuite le reconstruire avec pour seul coût son temps de construction de 180 jours (0 minerai).

----------


## smokytoks

Merci de l'info, je vais du coup moins me casser la tête avant de les poser...

----------


## Aramchek

> Super, hier j'étais à 50% de télécharger, c'est revenu à zéro.


C'est normal tu n'as rien perdu Steam reprend juste le compteur à zéro sur ce qu'il te reste a dl.  :;):

----------


## saintjust

Bon, devant un résultat loin de mon attente au bout de deux heures, après l'avis honnête d'ackboo et le LP D'Etrigane, j'ai demandé pour la première fois un remboursement Steam...que j'ai obtenu sans souci. Mais mes fichiers sont toujours dans mon DD et je peux lancer le jeu à partir d'eux...et ça marche nickel ..ça me parait pas vraiment normal ethiquement. Je perd quoi les MàJ?

----------


## Manu III

Est ce quelqu'un qui joue en VO sait quelle sont les revenus a atteindre pour cet event du didacticiel ?

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Merci de l'info, je vais du coup moins me casser la tête avant de les poser...


Faut surtout l'améliorer en Administration Planétaire dès qu'il y a au moins 5 Pop sur la planète, sinon on ne peut pas développer les bâtiments au-delà du 1er tiers.

----------


## Nelfe

> Après, quand on prends un Empire pacifiste et bienveillant faut pas s'étonner que tous bouge lentement.
> 
> On sais si on peux prendre une planète pas adapté à notre race comme point de départ ? J'aimerai bien faire débuter mes humains sur un désert. Pour faire un après hiver nucléaire.


Oui, quand tu crées ta race (humaine) tu choisis Désert comme planète d'origine.




> Au fait, les secteurs peuvent se rebeller ? Pour savoir si faut éviter les gros secteurs.





> Je ne pense pas, les factions sont gérées par pop pas par secteur, après si tout un secteur est peuplé d'une race que tu opprimes ça risque d'être un beau bordel dedans


Une faction peut demander l'indépendance d'un secteur. Les pop d'un secteurs ont tendance à se réunir entre-elles dans une faction.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui, quand tu crées ta race (humaine) tu choisis Désert comme planète d'origine.


Ben en fait du coup ta race humaine est adaptée aux planètes "désert" non?

----------


## Seymos

> C'est normal tu n'as rien perdu Steam reprend juste le compteur à zéro sur ce qu'il te reste a dl.


Et il affiche toujours 2.7Gb à télécharger ce con  :tired: 

Je suis pas prêt de jouer.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Oui voila le problème

----------


## Silven

> Est ce quelqu'un qui joue en VO sait quelle sont les revenus a atteindre pour cet event du didacticiel ?


De mémoire ce serait +10  :tired:

----------


## Nelfe

> Ben en fait du coup ta race humaine est adaptée aux planètes "désert" non?


Voilà. Quand tu crées une race, tu peux choisir n'importe quel type de planète de base (sauf les Tomb World et quelques autres qu'on ne peut pas choisir). Donc si tu veux créer une race d'humains dont la planète de base est une planète aquatique ou désertique, bah tu peux.

----------


## Garven

J'pense que l'idée c'était d'avoir des humains pas adapté à ce type de biomes.  ::): 

En gros des humains "continentaux" mais qui commencent sur une planète désertique. C'est cha ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Exactement  ::):

----------


## Seloune

Galaxy map à 3000 étoiles  ::wub::

----------


## Nelfe

> Exactement


Ah bah ça tu ne peux pas il me semble, la planète que tu choisis quand tu crées ta race sera forcément celle de départ de ta race.

----------


## La Chouette

> J'pense que l'idée c'était d'avoir des humains pas adapté à ce type de biomes. 
> 
> En gros des humains "continentaux" mais qui commencent sur une planète désertique. C'est cha ?


Je pense pas qu'ils aient envisagé cette option. Après tout, si ton espèce a réussi à fabriquer des vaisseaux spatiaux, c'est qu'ils sont plutôt bien adaptés à leur monde, donc d'un point de vue logique ça ne collerait pas trop. Ça ou ton monde de départ est une colonie et la planète mère a explosé.

----------


## pouf

Le voyage en hyperlien c'est super pour explorer et s'étendre mais parfois c'est la merde (je suis en violet et j'ai trop de friction avec mon voisin pour qu'il me laisse passer pacifiquement ^^)

----------


## comodorecass

Je sais pas vous mais ce jeu me pose plein de questions de philosophie et de rapport à l'existence même. Quand la planète parfaite (habitable à 80%, 21 Cases, au carrefour de plusieurs empires pour les museler) que tu as repérée depuis un bout de temps se trouve en fait habité par des petits lémuriens à l'âge de la vapeur (avec des dirigeables et les premières voitures), ça te fait te poser plein de questions. Tu arrives avec ta flottes de 40 croiseurs au dessus de leur atmosphère pour les exterminer et faire de la place... C'est Independance Day sauf que tu es de l'autre côté de la barrière. 
Je suis peut être un peu trop à fond dedans mais ça me touche moi  ::'(:

----------


## IriK

> Je sais pas vous mais ce jeu me pose plein de questions de philosophie et de rapport à l'existence même. Quand la planète parfaite (habitable à 80%, 21 Cases, au carrefour de plusieurs empires pour les museler) que tu as repérée depuis un bout de temps se trouve en fait habité par des petits lémuriens à l'âge de la vapeur (avec des dirigeables et les premières voitures), ça te fait te poser plein de questions. Tu arrives avec ta flottes de 40 croiseurs au dessus de leur atmosphère pour les exterminer et faire de la place... C'est Independance Day sauf que tu es de l'autre côté de la barrière. 
> Je suis peut être un peu trop à fond dedans mais ça me touche moi


Ou trop barbare tout simplement.
Tu peut très bien les élever et ainsi obtenir un vassal des plus loyales  :Eclope:

----------


## Tchey

> Je suis peut être un peu trop à fond dedans mais ça me touche moi


C'est toi qui appuies sur le bouton !

Moi c'qui me dérange, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'autres options, genre les pousser dans une réserve, ou les déplacer, ou co-exister...

----------


## AKG

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment se débarrasser des indépendantistes sur une planète gagnée par la guerre ? Les arroser/corrompre avec l'onglet gestion de faction ne fait que retarder l'inévitable et j'ai pas envie de leur accorder leur indépendance.

----------


## Janer

Moi j'ai un truc très chiant qui marche pas, je construit un poste d'observation à coté d'une civilisation primitive, et je peux rien faire à cause d'un "not fleet owner" ou un truc dans le genre.

----------


## Madvince

J'ai fait l'erreur de vassaliser une planète qui était dans le meme secteur qu'une de mes colonies.
La "tribu" était xenophobe, et au bout d'un moment ils ont voulu demander l'independance en insistant. Je sentait venir les ennuis.  J'ai fait encore l'erreur d'accepter ...
Du coup mon empire s'est plus ou moins séparé en deux et j'ai vu que ces indépendants avaient construit rapidement un spatioport et commencaient à créer des vaisseaux.. une verrue dans mon empire  !
J'ai voulu alors les annihiler une bonne fois pour toutes  mais pas possible avant 10 ans ( trève suite à indépendance) !
Et j'attend donc... A un an avant la fin de la trève , ils obtiennent un protectorat d'une grosse alliance qui venait de se former. Les salauds ! J'ai quand même attaqué pour voir ....ah ouais quand même les flottes à 2k ou 3k de puissance qui débarquent   ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> Moi j'ai un truc très chiant qui marche pas, je construit un poste d'observation à coté d'une civilisation primitive, et je peux rien faire à cause d'un "not fleet owner" ou un truc dans le genre.


Tu peux pas utiliser les postes d'observation sur le systeme est dans un secteur. C'est tres con mais ça devrait être corrigé.

----------


## smokytoks

> Faut surtout l'améliorer en Administration Planétaire dès qu'il y a au moins 5 Pop sur la planète, sinon on ne peut pas développer les bâtiments au-delà du 1er tiers.


Pas de soucis à ce niveau là...

----------


## AKG

Oui ben j'ai pas envie de leur donner l'indépendance, la première fois ils se sont rebellés et ont repris la planète alors que je les avais arrosé comme pas possible avec de l'influence et des crédits mais sans résultat, du coup j'ai éclaté leur flotte et j'ai repris la planète et puis là 2 mois après hop les indépendantistes reviennent et refoutent le bordel. Je sais pas quoi faire, ils me pètent des bâtiments, ils font la grève, je fais tout pour essayer de rendre les gens heureux ou pour calmer les indépendantistes mais ça n'a aucun impact, au mieux ça retarde leur pétage de plombs.

----------


## Stelarc

On peut exploser des planètes ? ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Reptilian, de mémoire...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> De mon côté, je cherche à savoir il y a moyen de passer une partie en Iron Man après avoir démarré ?


Non.

----------


## Aramchek

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment se débarrasser des indépendantistes sur une planète gagnée par la guerre ? Les arroser/corrompre avec l'onglet gestion de faction ne fait que retarder l'inévitable et j'ai pas envie de leur accorder leur indépendance.


Réduire en esclave / Les disperser sur d'autres planètes / Purge / Les transformer via les manipulations génétiques. (trait conformisme)  ::ninja::

----------


## Yo-gourt

> J'ai fait l'erreur de vassaliser une planète qui était dans le meme secteur qu'une de mes colonies.
> La "tribu" était xenophobe, et au bout d'un moment ils ont voulu demander l'independance en insistant. Je sentait venir les ennuis.  J'ai fait encore l'erreur d'accepter ...
> Du coup mon empire s'est plus ou moins séparé en deux et j'ai vu que ces indépendants avaient construit rapidement un spatioport et commencaient à créer des vaisseaux.. une verrue dans mon empire  !
> J'ai voulu alors les annihiler une bonne fois pour toutes  mais pas possible avant 10 ans ( trève suite à indépendance) !
> Et j'attend donc... A un an avant la fin de la trève , ils obtiennent un protectorat d'une grosse alliance qui venait de se former. Les salauds ! J'ai quand même attaqué pour voir ....ah ouais quand même les flottes à 2k ou 3k de puissance qui débarquent



Pareil...je découvre un petit empire de champignons pacifiques au beau milieu de ma sphère d'influence. Je me dis paf c'est trop facile. J'atomise leur flotille, et ils s'avouent vaincus. Sauf que je n'avais pas ajouté de prise de guerre, donc il ne se passe rien...
J'attends 10 ans en me montant un corps expéditionnaire pour les exterminer.... et paf ils deviennent un protectorat du gros rhino d'à côté. Je vais tout de même les attaquer, ils se rendent de nouveau, je commence à bombarder, et paf une hippopoflotte de 2k arrive dans mon système central et bousille tout....plus de flottes, plus de stations...
Pfff la prochaine fois je ferai bien plus gaffe. Et je vais arrêter de jouer les pourris xénophobes et militaristes...ça me va pas de toute façon. J'aurai préféré les vassaliser.

----------


## ElviejoDragon

Bonjour les Canards
Je ne connaissais pas Stellaris jusqu'à ce soir et j'hésite à l'acheter car je ne sais absolument pas à quoi m'attendre. 
En termes de 4X j'ai joué à Civ V (beaucoup), Endless Space (un peu), et Endless Legends (un chouïa). Beaucoup aussi de Total War mais c'est un peu à part.
De quoi ça se rapprocherait plus ? Le côté exploration spatiale m'attire beaucoup, mais ça ne suffit pas forcément à faire un bon jeu. C'est possible de se lancer une petite session comme ça le soir de temps à autre, ou c'est un jeu qui demande masse d'investissement pour être apprécié ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Janer

> Tu peux pas utiliser les postes d'observation sur le systeme est dans un secteur. C'est tres con mais ça devrait être corrigé.


Ok, du coup je vois exactement d'où ça vient, quand on file le secteur on file la station qui va avec. Merci

----------


## BigWhoop

> C'est toi qui appuies sur le bouton !
> 
> Moi c'qui me dérange, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'autres options, genre les pousser dans une réserve, ou les déplacer, ou co-exister...


L'option de coexister (en se contentant des espaces inhabités par l'espèce "primitives") ou de les foutre dans une réserve existe bel et bien quand tu colonises une planète habitée par une espèce primitive.

J'avoue que pour une espèce un peu plus évolué, je ne sais pas si c'est possible.


Sinon ma première partie avec les tortues matérialistes se passent bien. J'ai fini la phase d'exploration et de colonisation et je commence à me militariser pour taper sur mes voisins et leur montrer la voie de l'avenir (à ces putains de pacifistes/spiritualistes).

----------


## comodorecass

En fait j'ai pas trop d'option parce qu'ils occupent toutes les cases libres de la planète. 
Sinon un astéroïde a détruit l'unique population que j'avais sur une planète fraîchement colonisée . ::(:

----------


## Phibrizo

Ma première partie se passe mal.

J'ai voulu faire ami-ami avec tout le monde
J'ai fait alliance avec des champignons bisounours de l'espace, respecté les cultures locales, toussa  ::lol:: 
Sauf qu'un gros tas un peu plus loin n'était pas vraiment du genre bisounours, mais plutôt du genre junte militaire  ::o: 
Il nous a déclaré la guerre
J'ai amassé en catastrophe une flotte presque équivalente en tonnage
La dite flotte s'est battue vaillamment mais s'est néanmoins fait finalement démonter la tête 
Mon monde natal est en état de siège  :Emo: 
Je dois être à -30% en score de guerre
Et, en regardant les objectifs de guerre, je constate que le gros tas... veut me vassaliser. Pas mes voisins champignons, non, juste moi. Apparemment c'est personnel. Peut-être devrais-je me consoler en constatant qu'il me juge plus intéressant.  :tired: 

A vrai dire, j'hésite à continuer histoire de voir comment se passe la vie de vassal et si je peux arriver à me libérer au terme d'une guerre de libération Homérique, ou à recommencer une nouvelle partie...  :<_<:

----------


## lapounet

Je trouve les events vraiment excellents et avec pas mal de références par rapport à notre histoire, vraiment sympa ça  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bonjour les Canards
> Je ne connaissais pas Stellaris jusqu'à ce soir et j'hésite à l'acheter car je ne sais absolument pas à quoi m'attendre. 
> En termes de 4X j'ai joué à Civ V (beaucoup), Endless Space (un peu), et Endless Legends (un chouïa). Beaucoup aussi de Total War mais c'est un peu à part.
> De quoi ça se rapprocherait plus ? Le côté exploration spatiale m'attire beaucoup, mais ça ne suffit pas forcément à faire un bon jeu. C'est possible de se lancer une petite session comme ça le soir de temps à autre, ou c'est un jeu qui demande masse d'investissement pour être apprécié ?
> 
> Merci


Entre tous ceux de ta liste, le plus proche est Endless Space, à cause de l'univers spatial et des mécaniques de jeu pas trop trop éloignées. On peut aussi mettre un peu Civ V et Endless Legend, mais on est pas sur des hexagones avec du 1 upt. Ceci étant, tous le jeux que tu cites sont au tour par tour, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Stellaris. Ca se peut se jouer en petite session, c'est plus ou moins ce que je fais, par contre, il vaut mieux ne pas laisser trop de temps entre chaque session sinon quand tu reprends ta partie tu ne sais plus où tu t'étais arrêté.

----------


## JazzMano

Bon si vous souhaitez modder votre jeu correctement, il faudra malheureusement passer par la case "Forum paradox ou comment faire un forum de merde". Alors techniquement il est génial, aucun problème la-dessus, seulement il faut impérativement lier son compte steam et sa clé steam stellaris à leur forum pour avoir accès à la section des mods... et c'est de la merde. 

Outre les problèmes de sécurité que ça amène ça m'a pris 4H à temps plein parce que j'avais un mdp steam trop long pour être rentré sur le site web de steam qui permet de faire le lien. Ensuite le lien se désynchronise souvent ce qui oblige à se reconnecter plusieurs fois (super) et le pire c'est qu'aucun des posts/message/questions n’apparaît dans les recherches google... Heureusement qu'il y a le workshop de steam mais tous les mods ne sont pas enregistrés dessus  malheureusement.

----------


## Enyss

Je viens de me créer une race de gentilles bestioles :

----------


## gnouman

Pour le moment j'espère surtout qu'ils vont finir par proposer d'autres conditions de victoire parce que là mise à part botter le cul du voisinage il n'y a pas vraiment d'alternative.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Putain les unbidden... qui pop juste à coté de chez moi. Des stacks de flottes monstrueux. L'univers qui semble s'unir dans une fédération gigantesque, mais qui rejette mon pacifique empire dictatorial xenophobe esclavagiste.  ::cry:: 

Je comprends pas j'ai juste fait 2/3 choses pas jolies jolies mais sinon c'est impec là, mes esclaves sont très heureux avec une pomme par jour!

----------


## Darkath

> Pour le moment j'espère surtout qu'ils vont finir par proposer d'autres conditions de victoire parce que là mise à part botter le cul du voisinage il n'y a pas vraiment d'alternative.


Je crois que la suite d'evenements sur les précurseurs permet d'atteindre une autre condition de victoire. 

Mais sinon comme l'on dit pas mal de reviews, le midgame est pas fantastique. En early game t'as plein de chose a faire, et c'est génial avec plein d'évenements etc. Mais quand finalement tu te retrouve enfermé par d'autres empires, bah le jeu se bloque un peu. Y'a plus d'évenements ou de missions qui popent car elles sont dépendante de la découverte de nouveaux systemes. La diplo est trop rigide avec tres peu de moyens de contrebalancer les malus d'opinion, des alliances qui durent a vie et nécessitent l'accord de tous les membres pour faire quoi que ce soit, ce qui pousse les IA à l'inaction, et globalement le fait que chaque guerre soit une guerre totale entrainant la quasi annihilation de l'adversaire ou sa vassalisation.

----------


## Morieff

Quelqu'un sait comment on peut augmenter son score/cout de guerre ? 
J'ai eu la bonne idée de tester mes tout nouveaux croiseurs X-ray sur une fédération galactique qui regroupe en gros quatre empire inférieur qui ensembles arrivent au statut quo.

Lors de la déclaration je peux demander une vassalisation d'un des peuples, soit viser environ 4 planètes (cout environ 83). Sauf que les gugusses en ont bien une vingtaine tous ensembles. Et que lorsque que le cout de la guerre s'envole (90+), je ne peux plus la déclencher.
Du coup, même à moindre échelle, quelqu'un sait comment réduire à néant un voisin gênant sans passer par des guerres de 4/planètes tous les 10ans ?
C'est assez frustrant d'avoir la puissance de feu, mais d'être bloqué par le système diplomatique.

----------


## tompalmer



----------


## Tomaka17

> et globalement le fait que chaque guerre soit une guerre totale entrainant la quasi annihilation de l'adversaire ou sa vassalisation.


D'ailleurs je trouve ça stupide que dans les objectifs de guerre capturer une planète coûte 20-30 de warscore, tandis que la vassalisation coûte à chaque fois 60.
Qui va se faire chier à faire plusieurs guerres pour capturer les planètes une par une quand on peut vassaliser l'adversaire en une fois ?

----------


## Serpi

> Putain les unbidden... qui pop juste à coté de chez moi. Des stacks de flottes monstrueux. L'univers qui semble s'unir dans une fédération gigantesque, mais qui rejette mon pacifique empire dictatorial xenophobe esclavagiste. 
> 
> Je comprends pas j'ai juste fait 2/3 choses pas jolies jolies mais sinon c'est impec là, mes esclaves sont très heureux avec une pomme par jour!


J'ai presque le même problème mais dans l'autre sens...
Ils ont pop' chez un voisin qui me refuse tout accès militaire. Mes flottes frétillent aux frontières (l'hyperespace... un bon choix en début de partie, mais en mid/late game c'est bien uniquement si tout le monde en est) en attendant qu'ils se fasse consumer.

En fait ce qu'il manque au midgame dans l'état actuel du jeu, ce serait plus d'events et quêtes incluant les voisins proches, histoire que les lignes bougent, que l’isolationniste collectiviste voisin s'ouvre un peu, que le pacifiste forcené décide de te destituer, que le purificateur fanatique change d'éthique etc... Ce serait pas la panacée mais il se passerait un peu plus de choses.

Sinon questions en vrac :
- La "flotte de la fédération" disparaît dans les abysses quand la présidence change, c'est normal?
- Qu'est-ce qu'apporte une fédération d'un point de vue technologique? Je croyais que les technos étaient partagées (et les coques de vaisseaux aussi), mon empire spiritualiste fanatique et arriéré est déçu de ne pas profiter de l'écrasante technologie des copains matérialistes de la fédération.  :Emo: 
- Il y a moyen de faire grimper les échelons technologiques des natifs sans leur faire sauter le pas du FTL, histoire de les assimiler par derrière?
- Il est possible d'ajouter des exigences de guerre au milieu d'une guerre ou lorsqu'on est en position de défenseur?

En tout cas il est très bien ce jeu, pour peu qu'on ne remplisse pas toute la galaxie d'autres empires. Ca permet de ne pas se retrouver cadenassé entre quatre empires! Dans ma partie actuelle je suis tombé sur un voisins aux éthiques totalement opposées et bien plus puissant que moi (autant dire que c'était tendu), mais j'avais tout un bout de bras de la galaxie libre pour m'étendre en midgame. Quelques années plus tard j'avais de quoi faire face (mais finalement on s'est allié à coup d'ambassades, histoire de mieux défoncer un gros vilain à côté).

----------


## Molina

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a42773d...1910477eaf.jpg


Il est sorti il y a trois jours, au mieux tu devrais à être à 72h.  :tired:

----------


## ziltoïd

> Il est sorti il y a trois jours, au mieux tu devrais à être à 72h.


C'est le total des heures jouées par ces " "AMIS" ".

----------


## Da-Soth

Existe t il des malus quelconque quand on choisit les bombardements lourds ? Autrement dit, existe t il un intérêt de choisir les bombardements plus "chirurgicaux" ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a42773d...1910477eaf.jpg


Vu les stats Steam, on peut dire que le jeu est un carton.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'imagine qu'une fois la guerre gagnée, un bombardement lourd rend ta conquête plus coûteuse, puisque 1. la pop ne produit rien et 2. il faut réinstaller les infrastructures.

----------


## Molina

> C'est le total des heures jouées par ces " "AMIS" ".


Excuse moi, que tompalmer avait des amis, c'était pas évident  :tired:  

 ::ninja::

----------


## ProXorP

Bon, j'ai commencé une partie multi avec ma race "La Secte de Skippy" et ...

VIVE L'ESCLAVAGISME !!!
Le trait Décadent n'est pas si terrible, il se désactive dès qu'on a un esclave sur la planète ! Avec ma tolérance de 100% + ma hapyness 10%,  ca bosse dur , et les esclaves sont content !
J'ai une grosse prod de minerais ( +100 ) au bout de 3h de jeu en vitesse Normale ( j'ai plus l'année en tête )

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'imagine qu'une fois la guerre gagnée, un bombardement lourd rend ta conquête plus coûteuse, puisque 1. la pop ne produit rien et 2. il faut réinstaller les infrastructures.


Ok donc autant pilonner comme un sourd le temps de tomber les défenses puis être plus cool dans la bombinette si on est un hippie. Je pensais au moins que l'opinion des autres Empires dégringolaient si on avait la main lourde avec les civiles.

----------


## Molina

Autres questions : Comment vous gérer les empires avec une philosophie antagoniste ? 

Dans mon bras de galaxie, je suis seul avec un empire déchu (qui m'aime bien) et un empire xenophobe matérialiste avec qui j'ai des frictions de frontière (d'ailleurs je me demande si c'est pas un bug, puisque je suis certain d'avoir demandé 30 empires dans la galaxie...). La guerre est inévitable, il a pas d'armée, mais je me dis que si je l'envahis, sa population risque de me faire chier pendant toute la partie (idem s'il est un vassal).

----------


## ProXorP

> Autres questions : Comment vous gérer les empires avec une philosophie antagoniste ? 
> 
> Dans mon bras de galaxie, je suis seul avec un empire déchu (qui m'aime bien) et un empire xenophobe matérialiste avec qui j'ai des frictions de frontière (d'ailleurs je me demande si c'est pas un bug, puisque je suis certain d'avoir demandé 30 empires dans la galaxie...). La guerre est inévitable, il a pas d'armée, mais je me dis que si je l'envahis, sa population risque de me faire chier pendant toute la partie (idem s'il est un vassal).


2 solutions qui me viennent l'esprit de mon Grand Gourou Skippy : 
- ESCLAVAGISME !
- PURGE !

 ::):

----------


## Snakeshit

J'ai quelques petits problèmes de mon côté (hormis le fait que j'adore le jeu).
J'ai cette mission qui a buggué je pense (vu que j'ai déjà pété l'astéroïde).

De même pour celle la (la déception) ou faut que je possède le système en fait ? 

Comme on peut le voir ici, je ne peux pas faire de survey.

Sinon, vaut mieux un empire avec 2 ethos qu'un avec 3, parce que ça devient plus dur de se faire des alliés dans le deuxième cas (très forte chance d'avoir un ethos qui plaise pas).

----------


## Croaker

> J'ai presque le même problème mais dans l'autre sens...
> Ils ont pop' chez un voisin qui me refuse tout accès militaire. Mes flottes frétillent aux frontières (l'hyperespace... un bon choix en début de partie, mais en mid/late game c'est bien uniquement si tout le monde en est) en attendant qu'ils se fasse consumer.


Ils ont reconnu que c'était "un bug" et bossent dessus la prise en compte des menaces extérieures dans le volet diplo/endgame.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai quelques petits problèmes de mon côté (hormis le fait que j'adore le jeu).
> J'ai cette mission qui a buggué je pense (vu que j'ai déjà pété l'astéroïde).
> 
> De même pour celle la (la déception) ou faut que je possède le système en fait ? 
> 
> Comme on peut le voir ici, je ne peux pas faire de survey.
> 
> Sinon, vaut mieux un empire avec 2 ethos qu'un avec 3, parce que ça devient plus dur de se faire des alliés dans le deuxième cas (très forte chance d'avoir un ethos qui plaise pas).


Mince. mes lézards collectivistes/matérialistes/militaristes sous la conduit de leur Grand Hégémon ne vont pas avoir d'ami?

----------


## Snakeshit

> Mince. mes lézards collectivistes/matérialistes/militaristes sous la conduit de leur Grand Hégémon ne vont pas avoir d'ami?


Si tu cherches pas d'amis ça va. Mais j'ai remarqué que personne m'appréciait alors qu'un pote avec 2 ethos a plus d'amis.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Ils ont reconnu que c'était "un bug" et bossent dessus la prise en compte des menaces extérieures dans le volet diplo/endgame.


Grosso merdo c'est tout ce qui manque à ce jeu je pense.

Fix l'IA des Sectors.
Fix l'IA (qu'elle soit plus agressive/qu'elle pardonne moins et moins conne sur certains traités).
Fix les Unbidden.

----------


## Snakeshit

C'est quoi les Unbidden ?
D'accord pour l'IA.

----------


## Groomy

> Non, quand je choisis la planète, j'ai le message qui me dit qu'il me faut un colon disponible.


J'ai lu un rapport de bug ou la construction des colonisateurs ne terminait pas si tu supprimais (je crois) le design. A voir peut-être de ce coté là.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ok donc autant pilonner comme un sourd le temps de tomber les défenses puis être plus cool dans la bombinette si on est un hippie. Je pensais au moins que l'opinion des autres Empires dégringolaient si on avait la main lourde avec les civiles.


Ah, c'est possible aussi. Je ne connais pas exactement les mécaniques du jeu pour te donner une réponse 100 % Expert CPC approved.

----------


## Croaker

> C'est quoi les Unbidden ?


Un des évenements qui servent à "animer" la fin de partie. L'équivalent de 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'arrivée des mongols

 dans CK.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Si tu cherches pas d'amis ça va. Mais j'ai remarqué que personne m'appréciait alors qu'un pote avec 2 ethos a plus d'amis.


Je les cherches mes amis. Avec un gros mass driver. Pour savoir dans quel sens va l'amitié.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Aymeeeric

Coucou les canards !
Et bien, environ 9h00 de jeux / RTT non-stop hier.

Mon premier ressenti est vraiment très bon...
Du coup, je trouvai qu'Endless Space manquait cruellement de vie, et qu'EUIV était un peu trop hardcore. Du coup, la c'est le mix parfait (pour moi, je comprends que ça puisse décevoir certains fans).

Par contre, je suis une buse niveau "conception de vaisseau" ...
Du coup j'ai tout balancé en mode "vas-y occupe toi de tout tout seul". Du coup première vraie guerre (en gros pas contre un empire 15 fois plus faible que moi), je lance une bataille avec une flotte à 3K pour moi, contre une à 2K pour l'ennemi.
Bilan : ma flotte a tenu 12 secondes avant de partir en fumée, sans faire aucun dégât ou presque à l'adversaire...
Pourquoi ? C'est la conception auto qui foire (je préciqe que je passe mon temps à mettre ma flotte à niveau) ? Y'a des subtilités que j'ai pas pigé ?

Je suis tristesse.

----------


## Harlockin

Hey dites, pourquoi ces cons d'administrateur de secteur construises rien sur les tuiles des planètes ??? Si je calcul, le revenu qu'ils m'envoient correspond aux pourcentage de taxes des stations minière et scientifique que j'ai construite dans le-dit secteur... Alors j'ai regardé les planète et ils y a rien de construit sur aucunes des planètes... (pourtant je leur ai filé du cash et des mineraux pour qu'ils puissent ce développer..)

----------


## LaVaBo

> Coucou les canards !
> Et bien, environ 9h00 de jeux / RTT non-stop hier.
> 
> Mon premier ressenti est vraiment très bon...
> Du coup, je trouvai qu'Endless Space manquait cruellement de vie, et qu'EUIV était un peu trop hardcore. Du coup, la c'est le mix parfait (pour moi, je comprends que ça puisse décevoir certains fans).
> 
> Par contre, je suis une buse niveau "conception de vaisseau" ...
> Du coup j'ai tout balancé en mode "vas-y occupe toi de tout tout seul". Du coup première vraie guerre (en gros pas contre un empire 15 fois plus faible que moi), je lance une bataille avec une flotte à 3K pour moi, contre une à 2K pour l'ennemi.
> Bilan : ma flotte a tenu 12 secondes avant de partir en fumée, sans faire aucun dégât ou presque à l'adversaire...
> ...


A tous les coups, le design automatique a créé des vaisseaux qui sont les pires possibles par rapport aux technos adverses.

Laser fort contre blindage et faible contre bouclier
Canon fort contre bouclier et faible contre blindage
Missiles forts mais peuvent être interceptés

Donc en fonction de ce qu'utilise l'adversaire en attaque et en défense, tu peux potentiellement avoir la pire combinaison possible. Genre avoir des vaisseaux très blindés sans bouclier qui tirent au laser contre des vaisseaux avec masse bouclier qui tirent aussi au laser.
Le générateur automatique de design de vaisseaux ne prend apparemment pas les technos adverses en compte, il prend les armes les plus améliorées, les défenses les plus améliorées, et tu te démerdes.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Hey dites, pourquoi ces cons d'administrateur de secteur construises rien sur les tuiles des planètes ??? Si je calcul, le revenu qu'ils m'envoient correspond aux pourcentage de taxes des stations minière et scientifique que j'ai construite dans le-dit secteur... Alors j'ai regardé les planète et ils y a rien de construit sur aucunes des planètes... (pourtant je leur ai filé du cash et des mineraux pour qu'ils puissent ce développer..)


Ils ne fonctionnent pas  :tired:

----------


## Aymeeeric

D'accodac...

Du coup si je comprends bien, je ne met pas de design automatique, et je suis obligé de stalker les IA pour voir ce qu'elles équipent sur leurs vaisseaux pour faire les miens en fonction ?

C'est tendu du coup, on peut pas faire de "couteau suisse" ? 
Si je développe à fond mes vaisseaux pour être doués sur une sorte d'adversaire, le prochain je l'aurai probablement dans l'os ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'accodac...
> 
> Du coup si je comprends bien, je ne met pas de design automatique, et je suis obligé de stalker les IA pour voir ce qu'elles équipent sur leurs vaisseaux pour faire les miens en fonction ?
> 
> C'est tendu du coup, on peut pas faire de "couteau suisse" ? 
> Si je développe à fond mes vaisseaux pour être doués sur une sorte d'adversaire, le prochain je l'aurai probablement dans l'os ?


D'après un lien posté hier, c'est ça : si tu te spécialises sur une arme/une défense, tu vas exploser certains, et te faire ruiner par d'autres.
Si tu fais que des vaisseaux polyvalents, ils seront plutôt mauvais.

Donc la solution serait de créer plusieurs designs plus ou moins spécialisés, de les faire évoluer en parallèle, et de gérer la composition de ta flotte en fonction de l'adversaire.

----------


## Molina

> D'après un lien posté hier, c'est ça : si tu te spécialises sur une arme/une défense, tu vas exploser certains, et te faire ruiner par d'autres.
> Si tu fais que des vaisseaux polyvalents, ils seront plutôt mauvais.
> 
> Donc la solution serait de créer plusieurs designs plus ou moins spécialisés, de les faire évoluer en parallèle, et de gérer la composition de ta flotte en fonction de l'adversaire.


Ah mais c'est casse couille !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ah mais c'est casse couille !


C'est le seul niveau stratégique de la guerre, en dehors du volume de vaisseaux. Donc c'est pas super ergonomique, mais ça ajoute un peu de profondeur.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Ah mais c'est casse couille !


Je dirais même plus, CAY CHO.

Disons que financièrement, j'arrive à entretenir une grosse flotte pour le moment, pas 4.
Bon, je vais m'abstenir de faire la guerre à la galaxie entière alors  :B):

----------


## Snakeshit

Le soucis est l'interface de gestion de flottes. Ça serait tellement mieux qu'on choisisse une classe qui ouvre une liste des vaisseaux de cette classe. Parce que la même en ayant un vaisseau de chaque type on est obligé de faire défiler, alors si on a plusieurs types de vaisseaux ....

----------


## TKN Jez

Mais vous avez combien de vaisseaux, suivant l'année à laquelle vous êtes, et ça fait combien de firepower?  ::mellow::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais vous avez combien de vaisseaux, suivant l'année à laquelle vous êtes, et ça fait combien de firepower?


An 2290, power dans les 4k mais seulement à 50% de la fleet limit (dans les 60/120), parce que mon empire vient de doubler de taille.
Par contre c'était en mode update automatique, faut que je retravaille ça.

----------


## Garven

Concernant l'autocompletion des vaisseaux je me suis fait avoir aussi...

Un voisin découvert tres tot dans le jeu... Des tensions, et une rivalité s'installe. Une vingtaine d'année passe, nos frontières ne bougent pas et nous nous supportons jusqu'au moment où il me déclare la guerre, ne supportant pas mon empire matérialiste !

Joins à sa déclaration de guerre une flotte qui arrive quelques jours apres sur ma frontière.
J'y oppose mon fleuron, de forces égale... (2 k). Et je me suis fait violay dans ma bouche...

Du coup, est-ce possible de créer des classes de vaisseaux ?
Genre une corvette anti bouclier et une autre anti coque ?

J'ai cru lire plus haut que c'était compliqué et qu'il fallait jouer avec les spatioports à la construction ?

Désolé de la redondance de la question le cas échéant :/

Je trouve intéressant stratégiquement de se renseigner sur les vaisseaux ennemis pour déployer une flotte adéquate cela dis !  ::):

----------


## hein

> Du coup, est-ce possible de créer des classes de vaisseaux ?
> Genre une corvette anti bouclier et une autre anti coque ?
> 
> J'ai cru lire plus haut que c'était compliqué et qu'il fallait jouer avec les spatioports à la construction ?


Oui c'est possible et le jeu t'y incite meme puisque ce n'est rien de plus que du papier feuille ciseau... le tout etant de préparer une partie de ta flotte pour faire sauter les bouclier une autre pour percer les blindage et la troisieme et la plus grosse pour faire sauter la coque.
En mettant un peu plus de l'un ou de l'autre selon l'opposition.
Tu met tout ce beau monde dans une seul flotte (du moins c'est ce que je fait puisque le degré stratégique des batailles est a zero), et après une grosse melé incompréhensible tu fini généralement par en sortir vainqueur. (tu as quand meme plus de chance si tu as la plus grosse)

Pour la gestion des spatioports le truc chiant c'est que tu ne peux gérer que 5 planetes, donc perso dans ma partie j'en ai spécialisé une pour me faire des vaisseaux, les entretenir et les mettres a niveau, avec le truc qui va bien pour qu'elle coute moins cher en les mettant en orbite et faire des armées d'intervention au sol. Et ca marche tres bien puisque tu as acces a tout les designs si ton niveau de spacioport est suffisant.
J'ai quand meme prévu un deuxieme gros spacioport en cas de déroute et s'il fallait que je refasse une flotte entière rapidement mais jusqu'ici j'en ai pas eut besoin.

----------


## Kruos

Tiens je sais pas si cela a été relayé ici mais Paradox s'est fendu d'un commentaire à propos de la revue d'IGN : https://twitter.com/PdxInteractive/s...20880409546753

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir tes spatioports dans mes mondes que tu contrôles directement. Il est tout à fait possible de construire des armées au sol et des vaisseaux depuis les planètes qui sont dans un secteur.

----------


## Enyss

> Tiens je sais pas si cela a été relayé ici mais Paradox s'est fendu d'un commentaire à propos de la revue d'IGN : https://twitter.com/PdxInteractive/s...20880409546753


Voila qui fait plaisir à lire  :;):

----------


## Croaker

> Tiens je sais pas si cela a été relayé ici mais Paradox s'est fendu d'un commentaire à propos de la revue d'IGN : https://twitter.com/PdxInteractive/s...20880409546753


Il manque le sous-titre : "on est désolés d'avoir des fanboys comme ça, plz understand".

----------


## Snakeshit

En 2297 j'ai 3k avec grosso merdo 1 battleship, 4 croiseurs, 4 destroyers et 12 corvettes. J'ai essayé d"optimiser ma flotte, j'ai seulement 47 sur mes 130 de FL parce que c'est grave la derche d'énergie. Je cherche encore à comprendre ce que j'ai merdé, mais a priori c'est simplement que j'ai des mondes un peu à chier.
Mes 5 mondes ont des spatioports de niveau 6 et j'ai 4 secteurs (2 de 1 planète colonisée et 2 de 2 planètes colonisées qui ont déjà une faction qui veut se libérer).
J'ai aussi des trouples de mecs améliorés avec des implants mais leur monde est à chier (et je les envois loin  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## pouf

Je trouve une belle planète un peu éloignée de chez moi, je m'y installe et la c'est le drame.

Quelques temps plus tard, j'ai lui qui apparaît et ma planète lui a bouffé un peu de frontière (Fallen Empire, isolationniste + qui n'aime pas qu'on s'installe a coté de chez lui) 



Quelqu'un s'est déjà retrouvé dans ce genre de situation ? 
Quand mon ambassade ne pourra plus m'aider, c'est game over ?

----------


## lapounet

> Ok donc autant pilonner comme un sourd le temps de tomber les défenses puis être plus cool dans la bombinette si on est un hippie. Je pensais au moins que l'opinion des autres Empires dégringolaient si on avait la main lourde avec les civiles.



Le bombardement lourd te donne un malus de relations si tu les vassalises et donc ce sera plus long pour les intégrer.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Hey dites, pourquoi ces cons d'administrateur de secteur construises rien sur les tuiles des planètes ??? Si je calcul, le revenu qu'ils m'envoient correspond aux pourcentage de taxes des stations minière et scientifique que j'ai construite dans le-dit secteur... Alors j'ai regardé les planète et ils y a rien de construit sur aucunes des planètes... (pourtant je leur ai filé du cash et des mineraux pour qu'ils puissent ce développer..)


Perso je construis pas mal avant de filer la planète au Secteur.

----------


## lstaff

Wtf j'ai sauvé une espèce en la relocalisant et là j'ai une musique digne de borderlands

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tiens je sais pas si cela a été relayé ici mais Paradox s'est fendu d'un commentaire à propos de la revue d'IGN : https://twitter.com/PdxInteractive/s...20880409546753


Classe.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Du coup, est-ce possible de créer des classes de vaisseaux ?
> Genre une corvette anti bouclier et une autre anti coque ?
> 
> J'ai cru lire plus haut que c'était compliqué et qu'il fallait jouer avec les spatioports à la construction ?



Oui c'est possible et non ce n'est pas compliqué de créer des design. Le bouton ship designer est là pour çà (en haut à gauche).
C'est l'update d'un blob de X vaisseaux d'une seule classe en plusieurs classes qui peut être un peu fastidieux. 

Au demeurant créer de multiple designs avec des roles précis est la bonne façon de faire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mes 5 mondes ont des spatioports de niveau 6


Il est là ton problème de tunes. Les spatioports ça bouffe énormément d'énergie, et ça a peu d'intérêt d'en faire autant, en tout cas avant d'être très avancé dans la partie.

----------


## Seloune

> Oui c'est possible et non ce n'est pas compliqué de créer des design. Le bouton ship designer est là pour çà (en haut à gauche).
> C'est l'update d'un blob de X vaisseaux d'une seule classe en plusieurs classes qui peut être un peu fastidieux. 
> 
> Au demeurant créer de multiple designs avec des roles précis est la bonne façon de faire.


D'après mes tests, faire plusieurs types d'une classe de vaisseaux n'est possible qu'a la construction mais impossible de les mettre à jour avec de meilleurs modules sans devoir les détruire/reconstruire ce qui représente un coût en ressources monstrueux et une perte de temps. Le jeu prenant en compte le dernier design élaboré ce qui est complètement idiot à mon sens.

Un système à la Distant Worlds serait le bienvenu. Quand on clic sur le bouton maj, qu'on puisse choisir le design quoi...

----------


## Snakeshit

> Il est là ton problème de tunes. Les spatioports ça bouffe énormément d'énergie, et ça a peu d'intérêt d'en faire autant, en tout cas avant d'être très avancé dans la partie.


Ah voilà, merci. Mais j'ai un gros empire plutôt agressif au nord et je veux spam les battleships moi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le jeu prenant en compte le dernier design élaboré ce qui est complètement idiot à mon sens.
> 
> Un système à la Distant Worlds serait le bienvenu. Quand on clic sur le bouton maj, qu'on puisse choisir le design quoi...


Je rencontre pas ce problème. Il ne faut pas créer de nouveaux design en supprimant les anciens, il faut les créer et les modifier suivant le rôle choisit. J'ai 3 designs différents pour mes Corvettes (Laser+Missile+Anti-Missile). Elles sont toutes dans une même flotte. Quand je modifie mes design dans l'outil et qu'ensuite j'appuis sur le bouton upgrade, j'ai bien toutes mes Corvettes qui sont modifiées.
A la limite, c'est embêtant pour la flotte de départ mais généralement, elle est vite remplacée avec les pertes par des vaisseaux correspondants au bon design.

----------


## Bagram

Comme la plupart d'entre vous je n'ai pas été déçu par mon achat, le jeu est bon même si largement perfectible.

J'en suis rendu à 10h de jeu sur ma première partie (Année 2311 atteinte), je n'ai pas eu de problème avec mes secteurs contrairement à certains d'entre vous, il faut par contre les subventionnés *massivement*.

Comme une image parle mieux que des mots (je n'ai construit que les stations orbitales, les planètes sont gérés par l'IA du secteur) :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Anonyme899

> D'après mes tests, faire plusieurs types d'une classe de vaisseaux n'est possible qu'a la construction mais impossible de les mettre à jour avec de meilleurs modules sans devoir les détruire/reconstruire ce qui représente un coût en ressources monstrueux et une perte de temps. Le jeu prenant en compte le dernier design élaboré ce qui est complètement idiot à mon sens.



A un certain moment tu sera obligé de détruire mais pas nécessairement tant que ca reste clair

T'as 10 vaisseaux de classe A
Tu splittes en 2 flottilles de 5
tu updates la classe A en A1 dans le ship designer
tu updates une flottille en A1
tu updates la classe A1 dans le ship designer en classe A2
tu update la seconde flottille en A2

d'une classe A tu obtiens des "variantes" A1 et A2 sur la carte. 

Et, oui, un système un peu moins strict serait le bienvenu.

----------


## Molina

Je comprends pas. 

Si dans mon design je fais un design corvette A et B, et que je construis des corvette A et B que je fous tout ça dans une même flotte. Si j'update la corvette A dans le menu design, et que je demande à ma flotte de s'améliorer, il n'y aura que la corvette A qui va faire sa mise à jour. Non ? J'ai rien compris ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Garven

Merci de vos réponses concernant les vaisseaux !

Cela dis si je passe par l'upgrade des vaisseaux, est-ce qu'il vont s'upgrader par rapport à la dernière versions ? (Genre un anti bouclier qui passe anti-coque car c'est ma dernière version de créer ?)

Ou alors je pourrai choisir son évolution ?

Merci 

Édit :
Je me dis qu'en modifiant chaque version dans l'écran de vaisseau ça fonctionnera...
J'essayerai ce soir  ::):

----------


## ProXorP

> Merci de vos réponses concernant les vaisseaux !
> 
> Cela dis si je passe par l'upgrade des vaisseaux, est-ce qu'il vont s'upgrader par rapport à la dernière versions ? (Genre un anti bouclier qui passe anti-coque car c'est ma dernière version de créer ?)
> 
> Ou alors je pourrai choisir son évolution ?
> 
> Merci 
> 
> Édit :
> ...


Non, tu ne peux pas choisir son évolution.
Le post juste avant a bien résumé.

Tu fais 2 Design :
Corvet Anti-Shield --> tu l'équipe en anti-shield
Corvet Full Missile --> tu l'équipe en Full Missile

Quand tu construits ta flotte, tu as 2 classes de corvette, qui vont correspondre aux 2 designs que tu feras évoluer indépendamment. Mais on ne peut pas changer le type de design apres la création du vaisseau

----------


## Da-Soth

> J
> Si dans mon design je fais un design corvette A et B, et que je construis des corvette A et B que je fous tout ça dans une même flotte. Si j'update la corvette A dans le menu design, et que je demande à ma flotte de s'améliorer, il n'y aura que la corvette A qui va faire sa mise à jour.


Oui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais on ne peut pas changer le type de design apres la création du vaisseau


Je reprends ton exemple. Si dans mon design Full Missile, je mets une armure et que j'augmente mes missiles en lvl III, quand je vais appuyer sur le bouton upgrade, tous mes vaisseaux associés à ce design seront modifiés et seulement eux.
Si plus tard, je veux plus de Laser mais je mets des Canons, je prend mon Design Full Laser, je les remplace par des Canons, quand j'appuis sur le bouton upgrade, tous les vaisseaux dépendants de ce design seront modifiés et seulement eux. Même s'ils sont dans une flotte mixte.

EDIT : en relisant oui c'est bien ça, on peut pas changer le type de design d'un vaisseau déjà créé, c'est la seule limite. On va y arriver.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sogrind

Dites, j'ai beau m'abonner a des mods sur le workshop, il me télécharge rien du tout  ::o: 

bug de mon côté ?

----------


## Harlockin

Non, c'est le workshop.. des fois ça fonctionne, des fois non.. va savoir ^^'

----------


## Alchimist

Je viens de faire une guerre à grande échelle, une quinzaine d'empires impliqués, et c'est bien bordélique, entre l'ordinateur qui te spam du "hostile fleet detected", l'IA ennemie qui va t'envoyer 3/4 flottes de 4/5k attaquer plusieurs systèmes en même temps, notamment pour détruire tes spatioports, les empires wormhole qui te rush avec des ingénieurs pour construire des stations, l'IA alliée qui se touche gentiment, et quand le moment vient de combattre l'IA ennemie se barre avec le système d'urgence, pour revenir deux minutes plus tard tout péter, et c'est à partir de ce moment là que tu te rend compte que les hyperlane c'est quand même bien galère à gérer lorsque ton empire est un peu vaste et que tu as centralisé ta flotte autour de deux amiraux lors d'une guerre sur plusieurs fronts. 

D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait s'il y a moyen d'avoir une technologie permettant d'augmenter le nombre de branche entre système avec les hyperlane, parce que j'ai des branches de merde sur ma partie. 

En dehors de ça je sens la révolte robotique arriver à grands pas  :^_^: 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Groomy

Les lignes sont fixés au début de la partie et ne bougent pas.

----------


## Jalkar

Comment est-ce qu'on peut déterminer les technos utiliser par un autre empire ? Il y a un moyen, autre que de lui déclaré la guerre et pleurer s'il contre nos design ?

----------


## Molina

D'ailleurs y'a moyen de donner la liberté/droit de vote aux robots ? :La culture:

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Comment est-ce qu'on peut déterminer les technos utiliser par un autre empire ? Il y a un moyen, autre que de lui déclaré la guerre et pleurer s'il contre nos design ?


Je suis intéressé par la réponse également !

----------


## ProXorP

> Je suis intéressé par la réponse également !


DLC espionnage ? 
J'ai pas fait attention si on peut voir le design sans entrer en guerre en croisant des vaisseaux ennemis et en regardant leur design dans la fenêtre du vaisseau

----------


## Groomy

L'espionnage actuellement c'est envoyer un vaisseau au casse pipe et voir la gueule des vaisseaux adverses...

----------


## Yo-gourt

Ouais mais pour envoyer un vaisseau, faut pouvoir entrer dans le territoire ennemi non?

----------


## canope

J'espère que leur prochain DLC va concerner l'espionnage ET le commerce! #jesaisquejerêve

----------


## Alchimist

Je n'ai pas fais trop attention à ça, mais si les vaisseaux ennemis se trouvent à l’intérieur de tes zones de senseur ils devraient théoriquement être visibles, et pour augmenter les zones il faut débloquer les techs de société.




> Comment est-ce qu'on peut déterminer les technos utiliser par un autre empire ? Il y a un moyen, autre que de lui déclaré la guerre et pleurer s'il contre nos design ?


Oui

----------


## lstaff

Comment on divise son empire pour avoir des gens qui gouvernent des zones pour moi ?

----------


## hein

> J'espère que leur prochain DLC va concerner l'espionnage ET le commerce! #jesaisquejerêve


et les batailles-spatiales-qui-ressemblent-a-rien,la diplomatie et l'economie et... ok, ca promet quand meme un paquet de dlc tout ca...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Devrait être inclus de base dans un jeu de ce type  :tired:

----------


## ProXorP

Yep, pas mal de DLC a prévoir, mais c'est l'habitude de Paradox apparemment ( J'ai jamais trop joué aux autres jeux paradox ^^ ).

Par contre, concernant la partie Bataille spatiale qui "ressemble a rien", perso je m'en fous  ::):  C'est un truc ( micro-gérer les ships / jouer au STR ) que je n'apprécie pas sur ce type de jeux finalement. Dans le dernier MoO c'est mararnt 2 minutes, mais après tu regardes même plus et zou, auto-resolve

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Par contre, concernant la partie Bataille spatiale qui "ressemble a rien", perso je m'en fous  C'est un truc ( micro-gérer les ships / jouer au STR ) que je n'apprécie pas sur ce type de jeux finalement. Dans le dernier MoO c'est mararnt 2 minutes, mais après tu regardes même plus et zou, auto-resolve


+1

----------


## canope

> et les batailles-spatiales-qui-ressemblent-a-rien,la diplomatie et l'economie et... ok, ca promet quand meme un paquet de dlc tout ca...


Pour les batailles, tu trouves que celles de EU4 ou CK2 ressemblent à qqch? C'est le principe de leur jeu. Ce n'est que cosmétique ce que l'on a à l'écran ::): 
Perso je m'en fous un peu.

----------


## hein

> Pour les batailles, tu trouves que celles de EU4 ou CK2 ressemblent à qqch? C'est le principe de leur jeu. Ce n'est que cosmétique ce que l'on a à l'écran
> Perso je m'en fous un peu.


hier j'ai fait une bataille impliquant quelque chose comme 400 ou 500 vaisseaux et j'ai osé faire un zoom... 
J'ai cru voir dans cette vision d'horreur un centipede qui tentait de se manger la queue. J'ai eut peur !
Autant mettre uniquement, le compte rendu a ce niveau la...

----------


## Molina

> hier j'ai fait une bataille impliquant quelque chose comme 400 ou 500 vaisseaux et j'ai osé faire un zoom... 
> J'ai cru voir dans cette vision d'horreur un centipede qui tentait de se manger la queue. J'ai eut peur !
> Autant mettre uniquement, le compte rendu a ce niveau la...


Ben perso, je trouve ça plutôt cool... Gout et couleur  :^_^:

----------


## Tenebris

Je pense que quelques patchs devraient déjà affiner le gameplay général du jeu ainsi qu'au niveau des infos. MoO par exemple, en 1 mois a vu son système de combat drastiquement amélioré au niveau des ordres et de la pause. Il faudrait pouvoir déterminer la position des vaisseaux dans la flotte et leur comportement d'engagement.
En l'état je m'amuse bien plus qu'à Endless Space , Stardrive 2 ou même DW ( enfin lui c'était à cause de la phase d'apprentissage) à leur sortie.
En terme de potentiel aisément réalisable et proche en patch ou dlc, j'ai le sentiment qu'on tient certainement le meilleur 4x sorti. C'est quand même une sacrée prouesse de la part de Pdx.

----------


## TKN Jez

> J'espère que leur prochain DLC va concerner l'espionnage ET le commerce! #jesaisquejerêve


un PUTAIN de gros +1!!!!!

----------


## Snakeshit

> D'ailleurs y'a moyen de donner la liberté/droit de vote aux robots ? :La culture:


Bonne question. En tout cas ma branche Neo-culture de ma Culture veut bien récupérer une planète en étant indépendant mais j'ai rien vu d'autre de particulier.




> hier j'ai fait une bataille impliquant quelque chose comme 400 ou 500 vaisseaux et j'ai osé faire un zoom... 
> J'ai cru voir dans cette vision d'horreur un centipede qui tentait de se manger la queue. J'ai eut peur !
> Autant mettre uniquement, le compte rendu a ce niveau la...


Lors d'un stream des blogs on a vu Wizz combattre un Empire Déchu dont les vaisseaux bougeaient pas et le dézinguait de super loin et il a dit que c'était dû à leurs meilleurs ordinateurs de combat.

----------


## Croaker

Pour les batailles, je me demande si ça vaudrait le coup de couper sa flotte en deux avec une partie qui "renforce" au milieu du combat (comme ça marchait dans EU avec les trucs de moral, enfin je crois). Quelqu'un a essayé ?

----------


## Longwelwind

Je surkiffe le système de secteurs.
Dans tous les 4X que j'ai joué sauf Endless Legend, je me suis toujours retenu de coloniser/créer des villes parce que ça induisait une charge de micro parfois importante (bien que faire une ville est presque tout le temps bénéfique).
Qu'on force le joueur à ne pouvoir en gérer que quelques unes, mais à pouvoir en coloniser plein, ça me pousse à coloniser toute celle que je vois.  ::): 

Concernant le mid-game, faut attendre le DLC.
Une fois que les frontières sont posées, on peut plus explorer ni faire jouer les vaisseaux scientifiques, et c'est normalement à ce moment là qu'on commence à user de l'espionnage, de la diplomatie avec un congrès galactique, du commerce avec des routes commerciales, de la culture avec des batiment associés et autres joyeusetés.

----------


## Nelfe

Oui on peut donner le droit de vote aux synthétiques, grâce à une recherche (dans le même principe que la loi autorisant les xenos à voter).

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Pour les batailles, je me demande si ça vaudrait le coup de couper sa flotte en deux avec une partie qui "renforce" au milieu du combat (comme ça marchait dans EU avec les trucs de moral, enfin je crois). Quelqu'un a essayé ?


Non c'est pire pour le coup.

----------


## petraque

Je viens de faire ma première partie et j'ai quelques questions. 
Le système de vassalisation est le même que dans EU 4 ? On peut avoir autant de vassal qu'on veut ? 
On peut avoir autant de planete qu'on veut dans un secteur?
j'ai conquis un petit empire 2 planètes, tous ses citoyens font la gueule et veulent faire la révolution, il y a un moyen de les calmer durablement (sans utiliser de l'influence via le menu gérer les révoltes). Ils m'ont tellement agacé que j'ai décidé de tous les exterminer et de recoloniser les planètes.
Par contre j'ai pas compris comment marche les migrations de populaces j'ai fait migrer une pop sur une ville conquise mais elle n'est jamais arrivé ...
Sinon, je trouve le système de recherche pseudo aléatoire bien fait, en revanche la diplomatie je suis toujours en négatif donc impossible de faire de traiter.

----------


## Anonyme899

hotfix 1.0.2



> The second Hotfix for Stellaris should go live any minute now!
> 
>  This Hotfix contains:
>  - Fixed exploits in species customization which allowed players ignore limits to trait and ethic points etc.
>  - Improved performance for war demands view
>  - 'Hostile fleet detected' is now only shown when the fleet is heading towards one of your colonized systems, preventing massive spam in large wars.
>  - UI fixes in server browser
>  - It is now possible to connect directly to a server id
>  - Fixed CTD when renaming sectors
> ...

----------


## Aymeeeric

> (...) 'Hostile fleet detected' is now only shown when the fleet is heading towards one of your colonized systems, preventing massive spam in large wars. (...)


 ::lol::

----------


## Seloune

> Je rencontre pas ce problème. Il ne faut pas créer de nouveaux design en supprimant les anciens, il faut les créer et les modifier suivant le rôle choisit. J'ai 3 designs différents pour mes Corvettes (Laser+Missile+Anti-Missile). Elles sont toutes dans une même flotte. Quand je modifie mes design dans l'outil et qu'ensuite j'appuis sur le bouton upgrade, j'ai bien toutes mes Corvettes qui sont modifiées.
> A la limite, c'est embêtant pour la flotte de départ mais généralement, elle est vite remplacée avec les pertes par des vaisseaux correspondants au bon design.


Intéressant, je vais testé ça merci  :;):

----------


## Croaker

> Non c'est pire pour le coup.


Merci.
Du coup je vais me contenter de faire des gros stacks de la mort.

----------


## LaVaBo

Il n'y a pas de moral pour les combats spatiaux, seulement pour les armées planétaires, c'est ça ?

----------


## Railgun

Un des problèmes de ce jeu c'est que lors des guerres, tout ou presque se joue au premier combat de flotte. Il n'y a rien pour ralentir un ennemi ou le forcer à accepter une victoire partielle et une défaite de la flotte de guerre signifie la destruction de toutes les stations de ressources...

----------


## Da-Soth

Ca m'est déjà arrivé de perdre ma première bataille et pourtant de gagner la guerre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> la destruction de toutes les stations de ressources...


Les stations de Défense sont tes amies.

----------


## Railgun

Certes. L'IA est fautive ici, j'ai pu reconstruire une flotte from scratch alors qu'elle assiegeait ma capitale. (Et du coup je l'ai pourri en règle ^^). Mais elle aurait du détruire mes stations et gibert mon empire d'un coup.

Les stations de défense, meme les grosses, sont assez faibles et n'arrêtent pas une flotte entière.  Et surtout elles coûtent beaucoup trop cher à entretenir.

----------


## Molina

> Oui on peut donner le droit de vote aux synthétiques, grâce à une recherche (dans le même principe que la loi autorisant les xenos à voter).


Merci !

----------


## smokytoks

Petite question sur les secteurs : vous gérez ça comment ? 

En fait, j'ai déjà dépassé ma limite de planètes sous mon contrôle direct (8/5, mais ça tient car j'ai une énorme production d'énergie et je farm l'influence au niveau diplomatique) et je n'arrive pas à me décider à créer des secteurs...

On peut choisir librement et ajouter/retirer des planètes d'un secteur comme on veut ?

Vous "sectorisez" plutôt les mondes nouvellement colonisés ou bien ceux qui sont déjà bien développés ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me pose aussi beaucoup de questions sur le système de vassalisation : je n'ai que très peu joué aux autres jeux PDX et le wiki est assez peu clair sur la question...

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Oui on peut donner le droit de vote aux synthétiques, grâce à une recherche (dans le même principe que la loi autorisant les xenos à voter).


D'ailleurs, ça me fait rebondir :

Je trouve effectivement le système de recherche excellent, il amène une certaine rejouabilité, et permet aux débutants de ne pas être perdus avec des trucs comme ça :


Par contre, c'est vrai que le revers de la médaille est un peu tendu : on ne sait pas si une techno. qu'on attends va arriver, ou pire, si elle existe (sans farfouiller sur les Wikis).
C'est assez particulier de jouer comme ça (assez fun, mais particulier) !

----------


## Truebadour

J'aime bien le principe du "deck à probabilité de tirage" aussi  ::): 
Par contre je peux comprendre que les adeptes de theorycraft soient déçus.

----------


## CryZy

> Petite question sur les secteurs : vous gérez ça comment ? 
> 
> En fait, j'ai déjà dépassé ma limite de planètes sous mon contrôle direct (8/5, mais ça tient car j'ai une énorme production d'énergie et je farm l'influence au niveau diplomatique) et je n'arrive pas à me décider à créer des secteurs...
> 
> On peut choisir librement et ajouter/retirer des planètes d'un secteur comme on veut ?
> 
> Vous "sectorisez" plutôt les mondes nouvellement colonisés ou bien ceux qui sont déjà bien développés ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Ouep, tu peux facilement créer des secteurs et y mettre tout ce que tu veux, par contre j'ai tendance à ne pas trop faire  confiance à l'IA donc je construis largement en avance pour être sûr que le développement de ces planètes continue. Je sectorise plutôt les zones en fin de développement. Niveau vassalisation, je peux pas te dire, 97 années sans guerre, pur pacifiste  :Cigare:

----------


## CQFD

Bonjour,
Je rebondis (bis) sur ta remarque concernant la recherche, je me pose les mêmes questions notamment pour savoir s'il existe un "chaînage" des recherches (l'une doit être débloquée pour qu'une autre soit disponible).
De même, je ne parviens pas à me rendre compte quel niveau de recherche il faut présenter (15 pts ? 30 pts ? 50 pts ?) pour qu'à un moment donné, la vie d'un scientifique ne suffise pas pour une recherche ::blink:: 
J'ai aussi un peu de mal à me rendre de l'ordre de grandeur qu'une flotte doit atteindre pour être à peu près tranquille...

Je sais, c'est une prime à l'expérience et quand j'aurais sillonné la galaxie des centaines de fois, je saurais tout cela...

----------


## Croaker

Ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'on voit vite sortir des outils pour aider à choisir une tech en fonction d'un objectif donné. 

Ca serait sympa aussi de colorier les technos par "tier" et d'identifier visuellement à combien de techs on est du déblocage d'un "tier". (Pour le premier, on peut s'en tirer avec le coût, pour le deux à part prendre des notes je ne vois pas).




> Je rebondis (bis) sur ta remarque concernant la recherche, je me pose les mêmes questions notamment pour savoir s'il existe un "chaînage" des recherches (l'une doit être débloquée pour qu'une autre soit disponible).


Oui il y a des pré-requis entre technos et entre "tier" (niveau techno).

En gros il faut voir le système comme un deck de cartes où le jeu rajoute des cartes en fonction de ce que tu as développé, et t'en propose au hasard.

----------


## Molina

> D'ailleurs, ça me fait rebondir :
> 
> Je trouve effectivement le système de recherche excellent, il amène une certaine rejouabilité, et permet aux débutants de ne pas être perdus avec des trucs comme ça :
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/images/pc...933150-020.jpg
> 
> Par contre, c'est vrai que le revers de la médaille est un peu tendu : on ne sait pas si une techno. qu'on attends va arriver, ou pire, si elle existe (sans farfouiller sur les Wikis).
> C'est assez particulier de jouer comme ça (assez fun, mais particulier) !


Disons qu'en Iron man, ça peut te jouer des tours... !

----------


## Snakeshit

> Petite question sur les secteurs : vous gérez ça comment ? 
> 
> En fait, j'ai déjà dépassé ma limite de planètes sous mon contrôle direct (8/5, mais ça tient car j'ai une énorme production d'énergie et je farm l'influence au niveau diplomatique) et je n'arrive pas à me décider à créer des secteurs...
> 
> On peut choisir librement et ajouter/retirer des planètes d'un secteur comme on veut ?
> 
> Vous "sectorisez" plutôt les mondes nouvellement colonisés ou bien ceux qui sont déjà bien développés ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Les secteurs se gèrent très facilement mais leur retirer des systèmes coûte 25 d'influence.
Pour la vassalisation, au bout de 360 mois tu peux intégrer ton vassal (+3 d'influence par mois pour l'intégrer, en sachant que j'avais un vassal avec moins de 10 planètes qui nécessitait 1510 d'influence pour l'intégrer).

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouep, tu peux facilement créer des secteurs et y mettre tout ce que tu veux, par contre j'ai tendance à ne pas trop faire  confiance à l'IA donc je construis largement en avance pour être sûr que le développement de ces planètes continue. Je sectorise plutôt les zones en fin de développement. Niveau vassalisation, je peux pas te dire, 97 années sans guerre, pur pacifiste


Apparemment, c'est 25 points d'influence par modification de secteur, quel que soit le nombre d'ajout/suppression de planètes dans ce secteur. Donc il vaut mieux ne pas revenir tous les ans faire des modifs, mais préparer un truc béton.

----------


## Anonyme899

question ballote
la différence entre normal, hard et insane c'est quoi?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> au bout de 3600 mois tu peux intégrer ton vassal


Je crois qu'un zero s'est incrusté.

----------


## Snakeshit

> question ballote
> la différence entre normal, hard et insane c'est quoi?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Je crois qu'un zero s'est incrusté.


Mes années font 360 mois  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je viens de découvrir le 

Spoiler Alert! 


Trône des dieux sombres

. Ça declanche une chaîne de quêtes. Mes militaristes individuelistes fanatiques vont se charger des hérétiques dans les règles.  ::):

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Ca ne m'étonnerait pas qu'on voit vite sortir des outils pour aider à choisir une tech en fonction d'un objectif donné. 
> Ca serait sympa aussi de colorier les technos par "tier" et d'identifier visuellement à combien de techs on est du déblocage d'un "tier". (Pour le premier, on peut s'en tirer avec le coût, pour le deux à part prendre des notes je ne vois pas).


De mon côté, le truc difficile c'est plutôt de "ne pas savoir ou on en est"...

Exemple :
Je suis en guerre, pendant quelques années j'oriente donc ma recherche sur l'armement et j'améliore mes flottes.
Mais je ne sais jamais à quel niveau je me situe. Si mon super-missile-de-la-mort-++ ça fait pas déjà 70 ans que l'IA le possède, vu que sa recherche était peut être différente.

Après, je ne m'en plains pas, c'est vrai que mine de rien ça casse pas mal les codes... Mais il faut oublier certains réflexes acquis dans les 4X.

----------


## Molina

> De mon côté, le truc difficile c'est plutôt de "ne pas savoir ou on en est"...
> 
> Exemple :
> Je suis en guerre, pendant quelques années j'oriente donc ma recherche sur l'armement et j'améliore mes flottes.
> Mais je ne sais jamais à quel niveau je me situe. Si mon super-missile-de-la-mort-++ ça fait pas déjà 70 ans que l'IA le possède, vu que sa recherche était peut être différente.
> 
> Après, je ne m'en plains pas, c'est vrai que mine de rien ça casse pas mal les codes... Mais il faut oublier certains réflexes acquis dans les 4X.


Après en soi, c'est beaucoup plus réaliste.  ::P:  Les découvertes sont anarchiques et est loin d'être sur un arbre de recherche pré-déterminé dans la vraie vie.

----------


## Croaker

Ca pourrait servir d'avoir une info (ou un bonus) du genre "tant de nos voisins ont déjà cette techno", comme dans un Civ.

Si ça y est et que je l'ai raté, tant pis.

----------


## CryZy

> Apparemment, c'est 25 points d'influence par modification de secteur, quel que soit le nombre d'ajout/suppression de planètes dans ce secteur. Donc il vaut mieux ne pas revenir tous les ans faire des modifs, mais préparer un truc béton.


Ah ouais, j'avais zappé. J'arrive à un point où j'ai des ressources à plus savoir quoi en faire d'ailleurs...

----------


## Snakeshit

J'ai lancé une partie en ironman, et pour l'instant, aucun de mes deux wormholes m'a permis de détecter une planète colonisable (dans le rayon des dites stations à wormholes)  :Emo: .

----------


## Seloune

> J'ai lancé une partie en ironman, et pour l'instant, aucun de mes deux wormholes m'a permis de détecter une planète colonisable (dans le rayon des dites stations à wormholes) .


Persévère ça va venir  :;):

----------


## Esprit

> En revanche la diplomatie je suis toujours en négatif donc impossible de faire de traiter.


Tu peux gratter des points en leur disant des pactes de non-agression (juste toi, pas eux) sur les nations que tu n'as pas l'intention de leur péter les dents. (Pour ça file un peu de minerais pour qu'ils acceptent, le crédit n'a aucune valeur aux yeux de l'IA ou presque.) Pacte de non-agression de ta part : +25 dans les relations.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Persévère ça va venir


La c'est chaud quand même, c'est la première fois que je joue avec des wormhole et les 20 systèmes que j'ai visité n'ont rien, même pas de planètes que je pourrais coloniser plus tard. Ou alors c'est l'affichage qui bug et je me fais avoir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

*Attention, spoiler :*

http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...0975DFDB50334/

----------


## meg

GG le spoil...  :;):

----------


## Aldareis

Hello, 

Je teste les nations unis de la terre (démocratie indirecte) en 1ère partie 

J'ai créé une alliance avec mon voisin proche (bureaucratie pacifique) assez rapidement. J'aimerais intégrer mes 2 autres voisins pacifistes (2 autres démocratie indirectes) mais curieusement à chaque fois j'ai une croix rouge indiquant un refus de rejoindre l'alliance. 

Pourtant on ils sont à +150 en opinion. 
J'ai une ambassade chez eux. 
Mon allié lui est OK pas de soucis. 
A noter que j'ai testé par la suite un pacte de non agression afin de "préparer" l'alliance, mais pas mieux.

Je me tape un message genre "après mûre réflexion nous avons décidé de refuser votre proposition"

Les 2 me bloquent le passage pour explorer plus loin. 

L'accès civil est quelque chose qui est relativement facile à négocier par contre l'accès militaire c'est autre chose ? 

Une idée ? J''arrive pas à comprendre ce qui bloque pour qu'il rejoigne l'alliance ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Non, rien

----------


## sabrovitch

C'est pas très malin de poster ça pour dég' une personne qui t'as rien dit de bien méchant et qui pourrait en faire chier d'autres.

----------


## AKG

Effectivement.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Oula, c'était pas malin mais la répression est violente  ::):

----------


## Jarec

Lol le ban.

Faudra qu'on m'explique le principe de ban un jeu de stratégie qui n'a pas de scénario, des genious les mecs.
Au fait Dark Vador c'est le père de Luke  :;):

----------


## IriK

Fait gaffe à toi, on sait jamais  ::trollface::

----------


## Azerty

C'est pas pour le spoil initial, il me semble. Bref, move on ...

----------


## Sals

C'est normal qu'une flotte de combat pirate de premier contact éclate mes cinq corvettes avec un amiral alors qu'elles sont de puissance militaire équivalente quand la même compo sans amiral défonce sans aucun dégat pris quasiment une base militaire pirate ?  :tired: 

Je crois moyennement au coup de Luke qui tape dans le mille dans le super générateur...

----------


## wushu_calimero

Ca me fait de l'oeil tout ça. C'est un CK2 in space ou c'est très différent ?

----------


## Whiskey

> Ca me fait de l'oeil tout ça. C'est un CK2 in space ou c'est très différent ?


Disont que c'est un 4x spaciale a la sauce paradox, mais en light. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il est plus facile et moins complet (pour le moment) qu'un ck2 ou eu4. Mais comme dit d'autres canards il a tout pour plaire et dispose d'une bonne base pour s'améliorer dans le bon sens (Sans doute via DLC).

----------


## pouf

J'ai trouvé des bestioles sur une planète qui ont le trait "irradié" et 100% d'adaptabilité pour les Tomb World



J'ai pu construire un colonyship avec eux mais impossible de retrouver les Tomb World que j'ai vu en explorant. Ils n'apparaissent pas dans les mondes colonisables  ::(:

----------


## Croaker

Plutot pas du tout CK2, il y a un testeur qui adore ck qui a ete treeees decu.  ackboo a spoile le test CPC page 101.  - - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Harlockin

> J'ai trouvé des bestioles sur une planète qui ont le trait "irradié" et 100% d'adaptabilité pour les Tomb World
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/13a...e152e182ce.jpg
> 
> J'ai pu construire un colonyship avec eux mais impossible de retrouver les Tomb World que j'ai vu en explorant. Ils n'apparaissent pas dans les mondes colonisables


Spoiler bordel !  ::trollface:: 

Sinon c'est normal, il te faut la techno en rapport avec le type de monde que tu souhaite coloniser. Je sais même pas si elle existe, faudrait que tu regarde sur le wiki

----------


## Anonyme1202

Attention spoiler arbre technologique :

Lien source : REDDIT

Perso je me garde la surprise.  ::lol::

----------


## gnouman

Dite je suis le seul a ne pas avoir les succès Steam pour le jeu? C'est lié a quoi, mod, bug?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Il faut jouer en IRONMAN.  ::ninja::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Je joue en Ironman et ca marche toujours pas.

----------


## Croaker

WARING le tech tree il y a plus que juste les techs dessus.

Ils vont mettre le tech sans les spoils sur le wiki...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

WARING le tech tree il y a plus que juste les techs dessus.

Ils vont mettre le tech sans les spoils sur le wiki...

----------


## tompalmer

> Je joue en Ironman et ca marche toujours pas.


sauvegarde dans le cloud ?

----------


## Anonyme899

Zont tout pété la planète  :Emo:

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Bonjour brave amis plamipèdes,

J'ai commencé le jeu avant-hier et je tatone en découvrant les mécaniques du jeu. C'est mon premier jeu Paradox, donc il y a encore plein de trucs qui me semblent assez flou.

Je me suis créer une race d'insectoïde guerrier et à reproduction rapide. Je suis rentré en guerre contre l'empire d'à côté (ce vil gredin m'a chippé sous le nez un système à 8 minéraux/4 énergie, un casu belli tout ce qu'il y a de plus réglo) et je l'ai poutré dans les grandes largeurs sans trop de mal. Il est devenu mon vassal et j'ai réduit en esclavage la population de sa seconde planète.

Étant donné qu'il est à ma botte, je m'attendais à pouvoir lui prélever un impôt substantiel (via l'onglet commerce) sauf qu'il se permet de refuser ledit impôt et que je n'ai pas la possibilité de lui forcer la main (au hasard en bombardant sa population civile par exemple). C'est une feature qui n'existe pas dans le jeu ou j'ai raté un bouton quelque part ?

----------


## zguy02

partie de ce soir : 
 flotte de 60 vaisseau (croiseur + corvette) 
6 planète possédé bientôt 9 .
1 vassal de 2 planètes, un protectorat sur un 1 planète.

Au jeu du blob, je suis le plus gros contre 28 ia en normal sur une énorme galaxie ou est tout de même relativement serré.
 pas tres tres dur comme 4x

----------


## Whiskey

> partie de ce soir : 
>  flotte de 60 vaisseau (croiseur + corvette) 
> 6 planète possédé bientôt 9 .
> 1 vassal de 2 planètes, un protectorat sur un 1 planète.
> 
> Au jeu du blob, je suis le plus gros contre 28 ia en normal sur une énorme galaxie ou est tout de même relativement serré.
>  pas tres tres dur comme 4x


Combien d IA avancé ?  L IA avancé est un peu plus chiant à gérer.

----------


## sabrovitch

Les Arachnides de Starship Troopers ont pris leur vengeance...

----------


## Lafrite

> Combien d IA avancé ?  L IA avancé est un peu plus chiant à gérer.


Tu as une IA avancée comme voisin tu fais clairement moins le malin, ce fut un rage quit pour moi  :Emo:

----------


## Charmide

> Faudra qu'on m'explique le principe de ban un jeu de stratégie qui n'a pas de scénario, des genious les mecs.


Je me rappelle t'avoir expliqué pourquoi certaines personnes aiment pas qu'on leur spoil des mécaniques de gameplay dans ce même topic il y a genre 4 mois  :tired:

----------


## Darkath

Si vous voulez du sport jouez sur une map minuscule en hard. 

Etrangement quand les IA ont constamment de l'avance elles sont plus entreprenantes. Par contre je me suis fait niquer par un event de late game et les IA se sont fait plaisir sur mon empire.

----------


## Jarec

> Si vous voulez du sport jouez sur une map minuscule en hard. 
> 
> Etrangement quand les IA ont constamment de l'avance elles sont plus entreprenantes. Par contre je me suis fait niquer par un event de late game et les IA se sont fait plaisir sur mon empire.


SPOILER !
Des events de late game ? Je savais pas qu'il y avait ça dans le jeu  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Enyss

Enfin les wormhole c'est simpa, mais c'est vraiment à double tranchant : il suffit de raider les stations de wormhole pour paralyser l'adversaire, qui n'a alors plus de moyens de se déplacer  :haha:

----------


## pouf

Les Hyperlanes c'est bien chiant aussi, quand tu te retrouve avec des vaisseaux bloqués parce que les frontières d'un empire ont grignotés le monde qui te sert de point de passage.

Ou alors c'est bien en voulant joueur un expansionniste xénophobe qui tue tout le monde à vue  ::ninja::

----------


## Husc

Bonjour novice en 4x je tâtonne vaguement sur ma 1 ère partie. Je suis confronté a un petit soucis d'influence. En effet afin de me répandre j'ai construit 3 avant poste du coup j'ai un gain de 3 influence qui partent dans l'entretien du coup comment je peux en gagner? J'ai trouvé aucun truc qui m'en rapporte. Merci d'avance

----------


## ProXorP

> Bonjour novice en 4x je tâtonne vaguement sur ma 1 ère partie. Je suis confronté a un petit soucis d'influence. En effet afin de me répandre j'ai construit 3 avant poste du coup j'ai un gain de 3 influence qui partent dans l'entretien du coup comment je peux en gagner? J'ai trouvé aucun truc qui m'en rapporte. Merci d'avance


Plusieurs choix pour l'influence : 
- Déclarer des rivalités avec des empires proches de tes frontières 
- Faire des recherches qui améliore ton influence ( +1 / Mois )
- Supprimer des avant-postes et remplacer par des colonies pour ne pas perdre les stations miniere / recherche

----------


## Koinsky

J'en suis à 8-9 heures de jeu et ma partie est un peu lénifiante (pas ennuyante, notez, mais un peu mollassonne). Bloqué entre 2 empires, 1 qui me déteste, l'autre qui m'aime bien. J'attends d'être assez puissant pour passer à l'attaque. Mes vaisseaux scientifiques ne font plus rien puisqu'ils ne peuvent plus rien explorer. Je pensais explorer les systèmes de mon voisin amical, mais à la place j'ai échangé nos cartes et pouf, ses systèmes sont explorés et donc je n'y trouverai aucune anomalie pour mes science ships.

L'exploitation des ressources est assez répétitive. Envoyer ce vaisseau de construction ériger moulte stations de minage/étude commence à perdre de son intérêt au bout de la 10ème station. J'attends de voir l'intérêt des ressources spéciales, mais là, entre les minéraux et l'énergie (et la science), on tourne vite en rond.

A ce stade, je me pose aussi la question des planètes et de leur production. Celle-ci est mutualisée avec l'empire, d'une manière extrêmement simple (tout va dans le pool commun sauf la nourriture qui est locale). Donc, on ne peut pas orienter des planètes vers la productivité pour y faire des vaisseaux plus vite, et pas non plus vers des planètes "nourricières" puisque la bouffe est, elle, utilisée localement. Je trouve ces choix un peu étranges. J'ai envie de dire qu'à ce niveau les planètes sont des stations comme les autres (en exagérant le trait).

Par contre les "cartes" de planètes (genres de traits) peuvent permettre de spécialiser un peu et d'avoir de la diversité, c'est pas mal.

Bref, mitigé pour le moment. Le jeu donne un sentiment de qualité et m'amuse beaucoup pour le moment, tout en présentant des défauts (à mes yeux) quand même gênants.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu es vraiment coincé ou tu dois attendre une bonne techno pour augmenter la portée de tes vaisseaux scientifiques et atteindre une étoile libre ?

----------


## Tenebris

Note pour plus tard, ne jamais autoriser l'IA à faire passer ses vaisseaux civils chez soi... Ces enflures de piafs mutant sont venus rogner sur mes terres. Quelque chose me dit que ma flotte va étrangement grossir et réduire Bip-bip à l'esclavage  :tired:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bloqué entre 2 empires,


Tu peux demander le droit de passage à l'Empire qui t'aime bien ou tu peux éviter les formes de galaxie "à bras". Les Galaxies en ellipse présentent rarement ce problème.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Envoyer ce vaisseau de construction ériger moulte stations de minage/étude


Carte de galaxie > clic sur son vaisseau de construction > clic droit sur le système > profit.

----------


## Sals

> Plusieurs choix pour l'influence : 
> - Déclarer des rivalités avec des empires proches de tes frontières 
> - Faire des recherches qui améliore ton influence ( +1 / Mois )
> - Supprimer des avant-postes et remplacer par des colonies pour ne pas perdre les stations miniere / recherche


Complètement pourri leur systeme d'influence.
Quelle idée de couper l'élan par une telle mécanique surtout que faut anticiper le rayon d'action du poste frontiere pour esperer gratter un max de systemes autour eux memes posés aléatoirement en distance.

Une bonne influence progressive à la Sin aurait été bien plus logique.

----------


## Da-Soth

> on ne peut pas orienter des planètes vers la productivité pour y faire des vaisseaux plus vite


Tu as ds bâtiments spéciaux qui permettent de faire ça. Genre l'Arène Sanglante pour les militaristes.  :Bave:

----------


## Steiner

J'ai vite été refroidi dans mes premières heures de jeux par le blobage verrouillant des adversaires... La solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est simplement de partir sur une grande galaxie à 1000 étoiles, et réduire les IA à un ratio de 10-12 empires standards et 2-3 empires avancés. Je trouve que ça ajoute un peu de réalisme également, et permet de focaliser sur l'aspect exploration qui me séduit tant dans Stellaris.  ::):

----------


## TKN Jez

En fait ce que je trouve cool, c'est qu'avec le paramétrage du jeu chacun peut y trouver son compte. T'aimes l'explo comme Steiner? Tu paramètres tout en "grand" avec peu d'avancés, pas beaucoup d'empires et tu te fais plaise.

Tu aimes te samouker la face, quand y'a du fight et que c'est hardos? Tu te fais une galaxie + petite avec + de monde et + d'IA avancées.

Le seul truc que tu peux pas faire, c'est une grosse victoire à l'éco / commerce, mais j'me doute qu'un DLC va venir combler tout ça  ::):  (avec l'espionnage  :Bave: )

----------


## Aymeeeric

> En fait ce que je trouve cool, c'est qu'avec le paramétrage du jeu chacun peut y trouver son compte. T'aimes l'explo comme Steiner? Tu paramètres tout en "grand" avec peu d'avancés, pas beaucoup d'empires et tu te fais plaise.


Je valide le propos !

Par contre, c'est vrai que l'espionnage manque un chouilla !

----------


## Steiner

> Le seul truc que tu peux pas faire, c'est une grosse victoire à l'éco / commerce, mais j'me doute qu'un DLC va venir combler tout ça  (avec l'espionnage )


Yep, comme je me suis (re)mis sérieusement aux jeux de stratégie grâce à CK2, c'est exactement ce que j'attends de Stellaris dans le futur (si j'ose dire). La dimension espionnage/trahison/assassinat politique c'est clairement ce que je préfère. J'ai hâte que Paradox ajoute tout ça, je suis un poil déçu par le manque de diplomatie et de flexibilité dans les conditions de victoire. Y'a une chiée de possibilités pour atteindre ce genre de succès, après ça tient sans doute plus du roleplay qu'on s'impose qu'à un vrai style de jeu. Il m'est arrivé de considérer ma partie de CK2 comme terminée une fois mes objectifs persos atteints (fonder tel empire, faire tomber tel roi, etc...).
L'avantage de CK2 à ce niveau c'est qu'on une base historique crédible dont ont peu s'inspirer, et broder dessus. La seule base qui nous permet de se mettre dans ce genre de gameplay avec Stellaris, c'est à la limite nos propres références culturelles dans le domaine de la science-fiction. 
Je pense que les mods/DLC permettront de jouer des parties plus scénarisées, avec des objectifs clairs et roleplay.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai vite été refroidi dans mes premières heures de jeux par le blobage verrouillant des adversaires... La solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est simplement de partir sur une grande galaxie à 1000 étoiles, et réduire les IA à un ratio de 10-12 empires standards et 2-3 empires avancés. Je trouve que ça ajoute un peu de réalisme également, et permet de focaliser sur l'aspect exploration qui me séduit tant dans Stellaris.


J'ai relancé une partie avec 600 étoiles, galaxie elliptique, 12 empire et 6 IA avancées. C'est effectivement beaucoup plus agréable à jouer. J'ai mis en hard aussi. Histoire de voir si ca secoue l'IA.

Avec les settings de base ce n'est pas une galaxie mais une foule dans les grands magasins à Noël.

----------


## Molina

Faut vraiment qu'ils améliorent les personnages. Là, c'est complètement con, étant donné qu'on recrute tout ce petit monde plus ou moins en même moment, ils crèvent tous plus ou moins au même moment puisqu'il y a pas d'event relatif aux perso...

----------


## Aymeeeric

> L'avantage de CK2 à ce niveau c'est qu'on une base historique crédible dont ont peu s'inspirer, et broder dessus. La seule base qui nous permet de se mettre dans ce genre de gameplay avec Stellaris, c'est à la limite nos propres références culturelles dans le domaine de la science-fiction. 
> Je pense que les mods/DLC permettront de jouer des parties plus scénarisées, avec des objectifs clairs et roleplay.


Du coup, moi ça a plutôt tendance à me brider ce genre de contexte. C'est assez frustrant je trouve de me retrouver prisonnier d’événements historiques réels.
C'est pour ça que j'ai eu tant de mal à accrocher à EUIV... Et que je suis absolument fan de Stellaris (mais aussi de la saga des Civ, ou le contexte, à part une fiche de départ, il sert pas à grand chose).

C'est amusant de constater qu'on a tous un rapport vraiment différent aux 4X et à la Grand Stratégie. 
Le test de CPC devrait être réalisé par deux personnes différentes, ça en ferait quelque chose de très intéressant !

----------


## Da-Soth

> puisqu'il y a pas d'event relatif aux perso...


Tu as des anomalies qui peuvent tuer tes explorateurs et tes généraux/amiraux meurent en cas de défaites. De plus, ils prennent aussi des traits négatifs (j'ai un explorateur drogué à cause du nombres d'horreurs qu'il a vu dans la galaxie).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pour ça que j'ai eu tant de mal à accrocher à EUIV...


EUIV à part le contexte de départ et quelques events qui se comptent sur le doigt des mains n'est pas du tout historique.

----------


## Molina

> Tu as des anomalies qui peuvent tuer tes explorateurs et tes généraux/amiraux meurent en cas de défaites. De plus, ils prennent aussi des traits négatifs (j'ai un explorateur drogué à cause du nombres d'horreurs qu'il a vu dans la galaxie).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> EUIV à part le contexte de départ et quelques events qui se comptent sur le doigt des mains n'est pas du tout historique.


Mes scientifiques ne meurent jamais (mais j'ai pas beaucoup d'anomalie non plus...). :007:

----------


## Aymeeeric

> EUIV à part le contexte de départ et quelques events qui se comptent sur le doigt des mains n'est pas du tout historique.


Oui, mais on est lâchés dans un contexte particulier (ne serait-ce que géographiquement parlant), et dans une pèriode bien spécifique et établie.
Nos factions sont limitées par ce qu'elles étaient à l'époque, et il est plutôt ardu d'aller à contre courant de l'Histoire (c'est d’ailleurs le kiff des core-gamers du jeu).
Du coup, ça rejoint quand même mon propos je trouve...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Mes scientifiques ne meurent jamais (mais j'ai pas beaucoup d'anomalie non plus...). :007:


Je te spolierais pas mais tu as en quelques unes qui sont des Easters Eggs.

En tout cas tu as beaucoup de chances James.  :Emo:

----------


## Steiner

> Faut vraiment qu'ils améliorent les personnages. Là, c'est complètement con, étant donné qu'on recrute tout ce petit monde plus ou moins en même moment, ils crèvent tous plus ou moins au même moment puisqu'il y a pas d'event relatif aux perso...


Assez d'accord, mes leaders sont morts en rafale, et maladresse de ma part, j'avais plus assez d'influence pour les renouveler. Du coup j'aimerai bien retrouver l'aspect dynastique à la CK2, même si je suis conscient que ça alourdirait le gameplay plus qu'autre chose. Mais ça permettrait au nouveaux leaders (autant les dirigeants que les sous-fifres scientifiques ou militaires) de tirer bénéfice de l'expérience et la connaissance de leurs ancêtres. 
On pourrait aussi envisager le déblocage de technologies permettant une forme d'immortalité accordée à titre honorifiques à certains leaders illustres, en fonction de l'éthique choisie. Ca me plairait bien ce genre de truc, pour un empire de type monarchie absolue, ou scientifique fanatique. Je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour des possibilités déjà offertes mais j'ai le sentiment que les leaders et particulièrement le grand dirigeant a plus un rôle cosmétique qu'autre chose, malgré les bonus de chacun. Je veux dire, aucun ne semble laisser de trace durable dans notre développement, c'est un peu des persos kleenex quoi.

----------


## Husc

> Plusieurs choix pour l'influence : 
> - Déclarer des rivalités avec des empires proches de tes frontières 
> - Faire des recherches qui améliore ton influence ( +1 / Mois )
> - Supprimer des avant-postes et remplacer par des colonies pour ne pas perdre les stations miniere / recherche


Ha oui l'influence est pas une ressource qu'il faut dépenser sans faire attention. Croulant sous les minerais/énergies, je me suis dis que ça devait être pareil, grave erreur. Et vu que ma civilisation est plutôt passifiste actuellement, le mieux qu'il me reste a faire c'est coloniser! Merci du tuyau!

----------


## lstaff

Trouvé ma prochaine race : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...65&searchtext=

----------


## Harlockin

Ahah excellent

----------


## Anonyme899

> Assez d'accord, mes leaders sont morts en rafale, et maladresse de ma part, j'avais plus assez d'influence pour les renouveler. Du coup j'aimerai bien retrouver l'aspect dynastique à la CK2, même si je suis conscient que ça alourdirait le gameplay plus qu'autre chose. Mais ça permettrait au nouveaux leaders (autant les dirigeants que les sous-fifres scientifiques ou militaires) de tirer bénéfice de l'expérience et la connaissance de leurs ancêtres. 
> On pourrait aussi envisager le déblocage de technologies permettant une forme d'immortalité accordée à titre honorifiques à certains leaders illustres, en fonction de l'éthique choisie. Ca me plairait bien ce genre de truc, pour un empire de type monarchie absolue, ou scientifique fanatique. Je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour des possibilités déjà offertes mais j'ai le sentiment que les leaders et particulièrement le grand dirigeant a plus un rôle cosmétique qu'autre chose, malgré les bonus de chacun. Je veux dire, aucun ne semble laisser de trace durable dans notre développement, c'est un peu des persos kleenex quoi.


Un peu. Les bonus qu'ils offrent ne sont pas à cracher dessus pourtant. 
Mais sur le fond c'est surement aussi à cause de la gestion du temps dans le jeu. La partie dure dans les 

Spoiler Alert! 


200ans ca te fait 4 leaders

 en gros. Donc tu n'as pas réellement la sensation ni le besoin IG d'une continuité dynastique comme dans un CK2 ou un EUIV. 
De plus les persos ont peu de niveau à prendre et i'l n'y a aucun arbre de skill. Donc on peut les oublier dans un coin sans consequence. Dans un total war, l'arbre de skill fait que les généraux vont sincrsuter une peu dans la mémoire et on va s'attacher au perso parce qu'on la taillé comme un bonsai. On ne voudra pas le perdre.
Dans Stellaris, on ne fait pas grand chose avec le perso. Il est là, on peut minmaxer en le gérant mais ce n'est pas nécessaire in fine. S'il meurt on le remplace en un click et basta. C'est le seul moment où on s'y intéresse. Forcément tu ne transferara aucun n'affect dessus.

Personnellement il n'ya que mes amiraux qui ont une certaine importance pour moi parce que je les affecte dans des flottilles avec des roles particuliers pour la bataille. De fait je les regarde de prêt. Mais ca reste assez léger en terme d'attachement ou d'importance.

----------


## Nuka

Dites, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug. Quand tu as un projet du journal qui t'impose un scientifique en orbite avec X niveaux d'XP, si tu balances par erreur un scientifique de niveau inférieur, il reste bloqué dans sa recherche. Elle n'avance pas et tu es obligé d'envoyer un scientifique du bon niveau pour faire la recherche et débloquer, à la fin de la recherche, le scientifique inférieur.

Ca fait un peu "Diantre, le cyclotron n'arrive pas à percer la barrière quantique de cette anomalie car je suis une buse... Mais je vais persévérer !!! JE VAIS PERSEVERER !!!"

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Dites, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug. Quand tu as un projet du journal qui t'impose un scientifique en orbite avec X niveaux d'XP, si tu balances par erreur un scientifique de niveau inférieur, il reste bloqué dans sa recherche. Elle n'avance pas et tu es obligé d'envoyer un scientifique du bon niveau pour faire la recherche et débloquer, à la fin de la recherche, le scientifique inférieur.
> 
> Ca fait un peu "Diantre, le cyclotron n'arrive pas à percer la barrière quantique de cette anomalie car je suis une buse... Mais je vais persévérer !!! JE VAIS PERSEVERER !!!"


Pour peu qu'il choppe un point d’expérience pendant qu'il fait sa recherche peut-être ?

----------


## Koinsky

> Tu peux demander le droit de passage à l'Empire qui t'aime bien ou tu peux éviter les formes de galaxie "à bras". Les Galaxies en ellipse présentent rarement ce problème.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Carte de galaxie > clic sur son vaisseau de construction > clic droit sur le système > profit.


Génial le truc des constructeurs, j'ai hâte de tester ça, merci.

Pour le fait d'être bloqué, je comprends bien que le choix de ma carte impose ça (4 branches), pas de problème de mon côté, vu que je pouvais choisir une ellipse comme signalé par un canard. Et j'ai en effet obtenu le droit de passage pour mes vaisseaux civils... pour tomber ensuite direct sur un empire déchu !  :;):

----------


## Nuka

> Pour peu qu'il choppe un point d’expérience pendant qu'il fait sa recherche peut-être ?


Non tout est bloqué. Quand tu cliques sur cancel sur le projet recherche rien ne se passe  ::'(:

----------


## Jalkar

> Non tout est bloqué. Quand tu cliques sur cancel sur le projet recherche rien ne se passe


faut faire Cancel sur le vaisseau en lui même

----------


## Longwelwind

> Bonjour novice en 4x je tâtonne vaguement sur ma 1 ère partie. Je suis confronté a un petit soucis d'influence. En effet afin de me répandre j'ai construit 3 avant poste du coup j'ai un gain de 3 influence qui partent dans l'entretien du coup comment je peux en gagner? J'ai trouvé aucun truc qui m'en rapporte. Merci d'avance


Etends-toi avec des colonies et utilise les avant-postes que quand y'as un super bon spot sur lequel tu veux pas mettre de planètes genre ça:

----------


## beuargh

Dites les gars, y a un moyen d'abandonner une colonie ?

----------


## lstaff

Tu purge tes gars ou les vire tous sur une autre planete

----------


## Avik

> Yep, comme je me suis (re)mis sérieusement aux jeux de stratégie grâce à CK2, c'est exactement ce que j'attends de Stellaris dans le futur (si j'ose dire). La dimension espionnage/trahison/assassinat politique c'est clairement ce que je préfère. J'ai hâte que Paradox ajoute tout ça, je suis un poil déçu par le manque de diplomatie et de flexibilité dans les conditions de victoire. Y'a une chiée de possibilités pour atteindre ce genre de succès, après ça tient sans doute plus du roleplay qu'on s'impose qu'à un vrai style de jeu. Il m'est arrivé de considérer ma partie de CK2 comme terminée une fois mes objectifs persos atteints (fonder tel empire, faire tomber tel roi, etc...).
> L'avantage de CK2 à ce niveau c'est qu'on une base historique crédible dont ont peu s'inspirer, et broder dessus. La seule base qui nous permet de se mettre dans ce genre de gameplay avec Stellaris, c'est à la limite nos propres références culturelles dans le domaine de la science-fiction. 
> Je pense que les mods/DLC permettront de jouer des parties plus scénarisées, avec des objectifs clairs et roleplay.


Bizarre tout ces gens qui font du role play ou s'extasient devant le race/ modèle de gouvernement où les anomalies qui brisent complètement l'équilibre.
C'est bien le genre de choses dont on se branle complet sur se genre de jeux pour faire uniquement du multi compétitif.
j'ai vu la création d'empire y avait un +10 bouffe et un + 5 bonheur j'ai pris ça, aucune idée si c'est monarchie ou autre...

Est ce que les mécaniques tiennent le coup c'est ça qui importe, mais apparemment non faut attendre les dlc ...

----------


## Molina

> *Bizarre tout ces gens qui font du role play* ou s'extasient devant le race/ modèle de gouvernement où les anomalies qui brisent complètement l'équilibre.
> C'est bien le genre de choses dont on se branle complet sur se genre de jeux pour faire uniquement du multi compétitif.
> j'ai vu la création d'empire y avait un +10 bouffe et un + 5 bonheur j'ai pris ça, aucune idée si c'est monarchie ou autre...
> 
> Est ce que les mécaniques tiennent le coup c'est ça qui importe, mais apparemment non faut attendre les dlc ...


 :^_^:

----------


## Harlockin

J'essaie de faire un mod qui retravaille un peu Sol pour ajouter les gros corps manquant (genre certaines lunes, et planètes naines >1000km) et d'essayé de respecter un peu les échelles, mais c'est super complexe.. Pas en terme de modding, mais en terme de jouabilité/lisibilité. Si je respecte bien les échelles (hormis pour le soleil et les géantes gazeuses) ça deviens compliquer de sélectionner certaines planètes/lunes sans zoomer a fond dessus..

Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Nuka

> J'essaie de faire un mod qui retravaille un peu Sol pour ajouter les gros corps manquant (genre certaines lunes, et planètes naines >1000km) et d'essayé de respecter un peu les échelles, mais c'est super complexe.. Pas en terme de modding, mais en terme de jouabilité/lisibilité. Si je respecte bien les échelles (hormis pour le soleil et les géantes gazeuses) ça deviens compliquer de sélectionner certaines planètes/lunes sans zoomer a fond dessus..
> 
> Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est génial !

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'essaie de faire un mod qui retravaille un peu Sol pour ajouter les gros corps manquant (genre certaines lunes, et planètes naines >1000km) et d'essayé de respecter un peu les échelles, mais c'est super complexe.. Pas en terme de modding, mais en terme de jouabilité/lisibilité. Si je respecte bien les échelles (hormis pour le soleil et les géantes gazeuses) ça deviens compliquer de sélectionner certaines planètes/lunes sans zoomer a fond dessus..
> 
> Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est super!!!!

C'est long à faire?

----------


## Harlockin

Non faut juste modifier le fichier "Stellaris\common\solar_system_initializers\prescr  ipted_species_systems.txt", mais toute la section en rapport n'est pas encore dispo sur le wiki, donc j'y vais un peu a l'aveugle ^^'

----------


## Steiner

> Bizarre tout ces gens qui font du role play ou s'extasient devant le race/ modèle de gouvernement où les anomalies qui brisent complètement l'équilibre.
> C'est bien le genre de choses dont on se branle complet sur se genre de jeux pour faire uniquement du multi compétitif.
> j'ai vu la création d'empire y avait un +10 bouffe et un + 5 bonheur j'ai pris ça, aucune idée si c'est monarchie ou autre...
> 
> Est ce que les mécaniques tiennent le coup c'est ça qui importe, mais apparemment non faut attendre les dlc ...


Je ne comprends pas ton propos... J'aime la dimension RP qu'apporte Stellaris, avec ce sentiment de mener des quêtes scientifiques et d'exploration entre deux conflits. Ca participe grandement à la sensation d'un univers vivant et dynamique, et je pense que c'était le but de Paradox avec ce jeu. A ma connaissance il n'y a rien de comparable dans CK2 ou EU, ou alors c'est très anecdotique. 
Stellaris n'est probablement pas, je l'admets, le jeu de stratégie militaire pure de la décennie, mais clairement un jeu immersif peu commun dans le domaine des 4X.

----------


## smokytoks

> J'essaie de faire un mod qui retravaille un peu Sol pour ajouter les gros corps manquant (genre certaines lunes, et planètes naines >1000km) et d'essayé de respecter un peu les échelles, mais c'est super complexe.. Pas en terme de modding, mais en terme de jouabilité/lisibilité. Si je respecte bien les échelles (hormis pour le soleil et les géantes gazeuses) ça deviens compliquer de sélectionner certaines planètes/lunes sans zoomer a fond dessus..
> 
> Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suppose que c'est principalement pour le fun de l'exercice mais, à tout hasard, il existe déjà 3 ou 4 mods sur le workshop qui font ça...

----------


## Harlockin

J'en ai regardé deux mais c'était franchement pas la joie ^^'

Sol Systeme Enhanced ajoute juste 4 corps
Real distance augmente juste la distance entre les orbites
Sol+ change des choses qui selon moi devrait pas être modifiée

----------


## Darkath

Bah après le probleme c'est que si il y'a trop de trucs dans Sol, ça déséquilibre le départ Sol.


Sinon y'a un bug qui fait que Sol apparait quand même toujours dans la galaxie même si tu commence sur Sol.


Autrement y'a un event endgame, qui semble être le plus courant, qui est buggé, rendant la crise impossible a résoudre. J'espère qu'ils le corrigeront en hotfix parceque j'ai déjà eu 2 parties niquées a cause de ça.

----------


## Seloune

> Bizarre tout ces gens qui font du role play ou s'extasient devant le race/ modèle de gouvernement où les anomalies qui brisent complètement l'équilibre.
> C'est bien le genre de choses dont on se branle complet sur se genre de jeux pour faire uniquement du multi compétitif.
> j'ai vu la création d'empire y avait un +10 bouffe et un + 5 bonheur j'ai pris ça, aucune idée si c'est monarchie ou autre...
> 
> Est ce que les mécaniques tiennent le coup c'est ça qui importe, mais apparemment non faut attendre les dlc ...





> Je ne comprends pas ton propos... J'aime la dimension RP qu'apporte Stellaris, avec ce sentiment de mener des quêtes scientifiques et d'exploration entre deux conflits. Ca participe grandement à la sensation d'un univers vivant et dynamique, et je pense que c'était le but de Paradox avec ce jeu. A ma connaissance il n'y a rien de comparable dans CK2 ou EU, ou alors c'est très anecdotique. 
> Stellaris n'est probablement pas, je l'admets, le jeu de stratégie militaire pure de la décennie, mais clairement un jeu immersif peu commun dans le domaine des 4X.


C'est clair entièrement d'accord. Sachant que pour faire du multi compétitif, c'est surement pas Stellaris que je choisirais ou alors t'as rien pigé  :^_^: 

D'autres 4X s'y prêtant tellement mieux (Endless Space pour ne citer que celui la).

----------


## Croaker

> J'essaie de faire un mod qui retravaille un peu Sol pour ajouter les gros corps manquant (genre certaines lunes, et planètes naines >1000km) et d'essayé de respecter un peu les échelles, mais c'est super complexe.. Pas en terme de modding, mais en terme de jouabilité/lisibilité. Si je respecte bien les échelles (hormis pour le soleil et les géantes gazeuses) ça deviens compliquer de sélectionner certaines planètes/lunes sans zoomer a fond dessus..
> 
> Voici ce que ça donne pour le moment :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ca déséquilibre pas le jeu c'est vraiment cool. J'adopte.

Les systèmes sont placés random dans la galaxie (à part Alpha du Centaure) ou il y a moyen de paramétrer une map quelque part ? 
Ca serait sympa pour le fluff de jouer dans une version light de la voie lactée.

----------


## Avik

> C'est clair entièrement d'accord. Sachant que pour faire du multi compétitif, c'est surement pas Stellaris que je choisirais ou alors t'as rien pigé 
> 
> D'autres 4X s'y prêtant tellement mieux (Endless Space pour ne citer que celui la).


Dommage d'appeler ça des jeux de stratégie alors, ce serait mieux d'appeler les jeux paradox des jeux de sims.

----------


## smokytoks

C'est bien pour cela que l'on parle de "Grand Strategy" ou de 4X...

"Jeu de stratégie" tout court, ça n'existe pas vraiment, c'est bien trop large...

----------


## Darkath

> Si ca déséquilibre pas le jeu c'est vraiment cool. J'adopte.
> 
> Les systèmes sont placés random dans la galaxie (à part Alpha du Centaure) ou il y a moyen de paramétrer une map quelque part ? 
> Ca serait sympa pour le fluff de jouer dans une version light de la voie lactée.


On a pas de carte de la voie lactée, donc a part positionner le soleil et les bras de la galaxie aux bons endroit ça ressemblerait grosso modo a ce qu'on a actuellement avec quelques étoiles connues a proximité du soleil et le reste en random.

----------


## Seloune

> Dommage d'appeler ça des jeux de stratégie alors, ce serait mieux d'appeler les jeux paradox des jeux de sims.


Les jeux Paradox étant plus de la Grande Stratégie que de la stratégie tout court...

Après oui, tu peux faire du multi et c'est la grosse éclate sur un jeu Paradox, mais de la à appeler ça du multi compétitif c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Les parties sont relativement longues et le gameplay lent pour faire du compétitif. Surtout qu'en plus l'arbre des technologies "aléatoire" (sur Stellaris) n'aide pas vraiment...

Après c'est peut être moi qui à un problème de vocabulaire mais ce que j'appel du compétitif c'est du nerveux quoi sur des parties relativement rapides. Je cite Endless Space pour rester sur du 4X mais si on parle de jeu de stratégie (termes plus précis), je dirais plutôt un Sins Of Solar Empire ou un truc dans le genre plus STR quoi  ::):

----------


## Croaker

My bad, j'ai honte.

Du coup ils ont pris les étoiles qu'on connait dans la galaxie et les ont mises dans une liste random ?

----------


## Molina

> Les jeux Paradox étant plus de la Grande Stratégie que de la stratégie tout court...
> 
> Après oui, tu peux faire du multi et c'est la grosse éclate sur un jeu Paradox, mais de la à appeler ça du multi compétitif c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Les parties sont relativement longues et le gameplay lent pour faire du compétitif. Surtout qu'en plus l'arbre des technologies "aléatoire" (sur Stellaris) n'aide pas vraiment...
> 
> Après c'est peut être moi qui à un problème de vocabulaire mais ce que j'appel du compétitif c'est du nerveux quoi sur des parties relativement rapides. Je cite Endless Space pour rester sur du 4X mais si on parle de jeu de stratégie (termes plus précis), je dirais plutôt un Sins Of Solar Empire ou un truc dans le genre plus STR quoi


Bof. Niveau stratégie et fun, Stellaris n'arrive même pas à la cheville que Starcraft 2.

----------


## Darkath

> My bad, j'ai honte.
> 
> Du coup ils ont pris les étoiles qu'on connait dans la galaxie et les ont mises dans une liste random ?


quelques une oui. Alpha Centauri, Barnard's Star et Sirius seront toujours a coté du Soleil. Mais Aldebaran et Betelgeuse qui sont aussi relativement proche, peuvent être n'importe ou dans la galaxie.

----------


## sabrovitch

> quelques une oui. Alpha Centauri, Barnard's Star et Sirius seront toujours a coté du Soleil. Mais Aldebaran et Betelgeuse qui sont aussi relativement proche, peuvent être n'importe ou dans la galaxie.


J'ai tendance à trouver Bételgeuse près de Sol perso'.

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai tendance à trouver Bételgeuse près de Sol perso'.


C'est possible. Mais si on mettait les chose a l'échelle  la plupart des étoiles auxquelles on a donnée un nom seraient dans un rayon de 10 pixels autour de Sol  ::P: 

Pour donner une idée de l'echelle, voici le rayon d'observation de kepler qui cherche des exoplanetes : 



Les étoiles qui ont des noms, c'est les étoiles les plus brillantes qu'on peut voir a l'oeil nu, sont dans un rayon de 1000 à 2000 années lumières autour du soleil, et plus souvent en dessous de 100 années lumières. Y'a quelques exceptions dont Deneb qui est quelque part à 2600 AL selon wiki, et c'est censée être la plus distante qui ait un nom.

Tout le reste on donne des noms de codes imbitables pour les non astronomes  ::P:

----------


## sabrovitch

Si on jouait sur la vraie galaxie, tous les empires seraient dans un cercle de rayon 1 parsec autour du Soleil aussi grosso merdo.

----------


## nephyl

> C'est possible. Mais si on mettait les chose a l'échelle  la plupart des étoiles auxquelles on a donnée un nom seraient dans un rayon de 10 pixels autour de Sol 
> 
> Pour donner une idée de l'echelle, voici le rayon d'observation de kepler qui cherche des exoplanetes : 
> 
> http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/...0070_hires.jpg
> 
> Les étoiles qui ont des noms, c'est les étoiles les plus brillantes qu'on peut voir a l'oeil nu, sont dans un rayon de 1000 à 2000 années lumières autour du soleil, et plus souvent en dessous de 100 années lumières. Y'a quelques exceptions dont Deneb qui est quelque part à 2600 AL selon wiki, et c'est censée être la plus distante qui ait un nom.
> 
> Tout le reste on donne des noms de codes imbitables pour les non astronomes


Avec plus de 234 milliards d'étoiles (la taille estimée de notre galaxie), même une permutation complète de mots de 8 lettres(sur un alphabète de 26) ne suffira pas à nommer toutes les étoiles. Ça m'a toujours fasciné les dimensions stellaires.

----------


## Croaker

Grace à ce jeu, je me rends compte que je connais mieux la position des systèmes dans la galaxie de Mass Effect que les bras de la notre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> Grace à ce jeu, je me rends compte que je connais mieux la position des systèmes dans la galaxie de Mass Effect que les bras de la notre.


A mon avis y'a déjà des gens qui sont en train de reproduire la galaxie de Mass Effect (même si y'a pas des masses d'étoiles, mais j'ai des souvenirs récents que du 2 et 3)

----------


## Croaker

La galaxie j'en sais rien, mais les races j'en suis sûr.

----------


## Railgun

> Si on jouait sur la vraie galaxie, tous les empires seraient dans un cercle de rayon 1 parsec autour du Soleil aussi grosso merdo.


Il n'y a pas d'étoile à moins de 1 parsec du soleil, ça risque d'être difficile  ::P: .

----------


## Molina

> Avec plus de 234 milliards d'étoiles (la taille estimée de notre galaxie), même une permutation complète de mots de 8 lettres(sur un alphabète de 26) ne suffira pas à nommer toutes les étoiles. Ça m'a toujours fasciné les dimensions stellaires.


C'est d'ailleurs mon grand questionnement : Comment nommer ses étoiles et planètes de manière unique dans No Man Sky....

----------


## Darkath

> A mon avis y'a déjà des gens qui sont en train de reproduire la galaxie de Mass Effect (même si y'a pas des masses d'étoiles, mais j'ai des souvenirs récents que du 2 et 3)


Avec W40K y'a déjà plus de matière :

----------


## lstaff

> C'est d'ailleurs mon grand questionnement : Comment nommer ses étoiles et planètes de manière unique dans No Man Sky....


[Pré-Nom][Espace/tiret][Préfixe][Nom][Suffixe][Espace/Tirer][Post-Nom]
Tu stoque pleins de prénoms que tu peut créer de la même forme que préfixe corp sufixe genre 100, pareil avec les noms etc.. Si y'a une grande DB on atteint des milliards.

----------


## Nelfe

> Avec W40K y'a déjà plus de matière : 
> 
> http://66.media.tumblr.com/b1371f25c...heeo1_1280.jpg


Et encore, cette carte ne représente qu'1/50ème des planètes de l'univers WH40k.
Dans le même genre bah y'a SW, qui souvent donne le nom du soleil et les planètes du système, ce qui est pratique.

----------


## Alchimist

Spoiler Alert! 








Maintenant je sais ce que je dois faire pour le GPO  ::ninja::  Et au passage admirez mes belles lignes hyper-spatiales  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

> A mon avis y'a déjà des gens qui sont en train de reproduire la galaxie de Mass Effect (même si y'a pas des masses d'étoiles, mais j'ai des souvenirs récents que du 2 et 3)


Dans les 150 systèmes groupés pas amas sur la map. C'est une petite base si Paradox donne accès à un repère galactique pour les placer.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Il n'y a pas d'étoile à moins de 1 parsec du soleil, ça risque d'être difficile .


Je me suis un peu chié sur les mesures, on va dire 1 kpc  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec W40K y'a déjà plus de matière : 
> 
> http://66.media.tumblr.com/b1371f25c...heeo1_1280.jpg


Bah 40K c'est la Voie Lactée  ::unsure::

----------


## Ashathorn

C'est possible de changer d'espece dans un empire(peut importe la forme de gouvernement), je veux dire, par exemple tu commence avec la race de reptilien A, et en filant le droit de vote, de devenir leader, autres trucs, tu te retrouve avec une race de piaf B qui a remplacer A?

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est possible de changer d'espece dans un empire(peut importe la forme de gouvernement), je veux dire, par exemple tu commence avec la race de reptilien A, et en filant le droit de vote, de devenir leader, autres trucs, tu te retrouve avec une race de piaf B qui a remplacer A?


oui, 

par contre l'empire aura toujours le nom de l'ancienne race (je crois)

----------


## Nuka

> C'est possible de changer d'espece dans un empire(peut importe la forme de gouvernement), je veux dire, par exemple tu commence avec la race de reptilien A, et en filant le droit de vote, de devenir leader, autres trucs, tu te retrouve avec une race de piaf B qui a remplacer A?


Je pense que oui. Ton empire n'a pas l'air forcément lié à ta forme. Celui qu'on voit sur les écrans diplo est le leader (ce qui peut décontenancer au début).

Donc oui : le leader change, purge le reste de son espèce et voila.

----------


## nephyl

Il n'y a pas d'ui scaling... Tain on est en 2016... J'hésite à demander un remboursement.

----------


## Nuka

> Il n'y a pas d'ui scaling... Tain on est en 2016... J'hésite à demander un remboursement.


C'est quoi l'UI scaling ?

----------


## nephyl

> C'est quoi l'UI scaling ?


Mise à l'échelle de l'interface. Utile quand on a pas un écran 1080p.

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est possible de changer d'espece dans un empire(peut importe la forme de gouvernement), je veux dire, par exemple tu commence avec la race de reptilien A, et en filant le droit de vote, de devenir leader, autres trucs, tu te retrouve avec une race de piaf B qui a remplacer A?


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fait dans ma démocratie. Mes leader changent régulièrement entre les 7-8 races de mon empire.

----------


## Nuka

> Mise à l'échelle de l'interface. Utile quand on a pas un écran 1080p.


Ah en effet !

----------


## Mandario

Bon... Je vois le topic du jeu, je regarde, je lis et je me dis, ça à l'air cool, donc, je m'abonne... et je regarde en passant les prix ici et là ...et paf, va pour la Nova Edition.
J'attend pas d'avoir fini le téléchargement pour dire merci ou...

 :;):

----------


## bobe

Tu devrais te débrouiller pour l'essayer avant de l'acheter, pour être sûr de pas être déçu.

----------


## nutopia

J'ai commencé, l'ambiance est vraiment sympa. J'aime bien les musiques.
Petites questions... On a découvert un peuple primitif et j'aimerais l'observer mais pas moyen de retrouver la planète où ils vivent... Il y a une façon de les retrouver rapidement? Un icône spécifique? A quoi correspondent les hexagones orange clignotants (en vue galaxie)?

----------


## smokytoks

Personnellement, j'ai un soucis avec le launcher, sur l'onglet "Mods"... :Emo: 

En gros, il est inutilisable car l'UI déconne et recouvre une bonne partie de la fenêtre avec des cadres vides, a priori issus de l'un des menus déroulants...

J'suis le seul ou y'en a d'autres dans mon cas ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai commencé, l'ambiance est vraiment sympa. J'aime bien les musiques.
> Petites questions... On a découvert un peuple primitif et j'aimerais l'observer mais pas moyen de retrouver la planète où ils vivent... Il y a une façon de les retrouver rapidement? Un icône spécifique?


Fenêtre "Contacts" (le second bouton en haut à gauche) :
Si il s'agit d'un peuple primitif pour lequel il est possible de construire une station d'observation, tu la retrouveras dans le premier onglet, en général avec un "sous-titre" en gris. Tu peux aussi jouer avec les filtres pour trouver plus facilement...

Si il s'agit d'une espèce "pre-sentient" (

Spoiler Alert! 


que tu peux "élever" avec la bonne tech

), tu la retrouveras dans le second onglet. Même principe avec un "sous-titre" en gris...




> A quoi correspondent les hexagones orange clignotants (en vue galaxie)?


Des systèmes d'intérêt particulier : tu devrais avoir une entrée correspondante dans l'Event Log...

Event Log qui permet d'ailleurs d'activer ou non ce marquage pour les différentes "quêtes"...

----------


## nutopia

Merci smokytoks!
Et sinon, je n'ai pas ton problème d'affichage. Peut-être parce que je n'ai qu'un seul mod (le Jules Verne pour la traduction).

Un système est bien recouvert par "ma tache de couleur" et pourtant je ne peux pas construire de mine: "Cette étoile n'est pas à l'intérieur de nos frontières". Je ne comprends pas...

----------


## Harlockin

Yop, mise à jour pour mon mod maison afin de remettre un peu d’échelle dans Sol.

La partie intérieur du système


Le système complet


Plus d'images :


Spoiler Alert! 














Le changelog


Spoiler Alert! 


Ajouts/Supressions:
- Suppression de Pallas, Juno et Vesta
- Ajout des lunes de Saturne suivante: Tethys, Dione, Rhea et Iapetus
- Ajout des lunes d'Uranus suivante: Ariel, Umbriel, Titania, Oberon
- Ajout du couple Pluto/Charon
- Ajout de la planète naine Haumea

Modifications:
- Les distances entres chaque planète sont désormais a la même échelle : (Semi Major Axis en UA * 100 / 5)
- Les tailles des planètes et lunes ont désormais les mêmes proportions (hormis les géantes gazeuses) (Diamètre de la planète en km / 1000 + 3) (le +3 permet de conserver une taille de 16 pour la terre)
- Ceres est désormais un monde désolé froid.
- Titan est désormais un monde toxique.




Téléchargement : http://www.mediafire.com/download/su...m_overhaul.zip

A décompresser dans %Userprofile%\Paradox Interactive\Stellaris\mod

----------


## Anonyme899

Nelfe c'est pour toi. Je nous ai trouvay les bouseux.

----------


## Enyss

Moi quand j'ai trouvé la terre, elle était ravagée par un hiver nucléaire  ::ninja::

----------


## beuargh

Moi j'y ai aussi trouvé le moyen-âge  ::): 

Je vais bientôt infiltrer leur société.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Moi j'y ai aussi trouvé le moyen-âge 
> 
> Je vais bientôt infiltrer leur société.


Yeah les bouseux!!! on vient de découvrir la poudre!!! On va tou paytay!!!! Renaissance POWAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Enyss

> Yeah les bouseux!!! on vient de découvrir la poudre!!! On va tou paytay!!!! Renaissance POWAAAAAAAAA


_Bombarde la planète pour faire de la place pour sa pop_

----------


## Miuw

> Merci smokytoks!
> Et sinon, je n'ai pas ton problème d'affichage. Peut-être parce que je n'ai qu'un seul mod (le Jules Verne pour la traduction).
> 
> Un système est bien recouvert par "ma tache de couleur" et pourtant je ne peux pas construire de mine: "Cette étoile n'est pas à l'intérieur de nos frontières". Je ne comprends pas...


Si tu tournes l'angle de la caméra en restant appuyé sur ton clic droit tu verras que le système n'est pas dans ton territoire. La tache de couleur recouvre la galaxie alors que les étoiles sont à l'intérieur, c'est pour ça qu'on peut avoir l'impression qu'une étoile est dans notre territoire alors que c'est pas le cas. C'est plutôt chiant.

----------


## Alchimist

Après avoir contenu une révolte d’intelligence artificielle, voilà mon compte rendu, à lire à vos risques et périls :



Spoiler Alert! 


Pour qu’une révolte ait lieu il faut tout d’abord rechercher les synthétiques, et avant ça les robots puis les drones, une fois les synthétiques débloqués vous ne devez pas leurs donner des droits, ni même les autoriser à devenir des leaders, par contre le maltraitement, désassemblage ou esclavage, ne semble pas influencer le risque de révolte puisque je n’ai fait ni l’un ni l’autre. Néanmoins, mais je n’en suis pas sûr, j’ai l’impression que le nombre de synthétique dans l’empire peut déterminer le risque d’une révolte, puisque la révolte dans ma partie a eu lieu après avoir lancé la colonisation de plusieurs planètes arides par des synthétiques, uniquement. Cependant il se peut que ce soit une coïncidence. 

Ce dont je suis sûr c’est que si vous avez des évènements vous indiquant que des projets synthétiques ont lieu secrètement, c’est que le risque est élevé, et qu’il serait peut-être bon de leurs accorder des droits. 
Dans tous les cas une fois la révolte lancée vous allez découvrir un système, qui était jusqu’alors invisible, et c’est dans ce système que se trouve la "capitale" des synthétiques avec leurs flottes. En plus de ce nouvel ennemi toutes les colonies qui ont des synthétiques vont voir apparaitre des armées sur le sol, la taille des armées dépendant du nombre de synthétique sur la planète. Dans mon cas c’était assez simple à repousser, mais j’ai tout de même perdu toutes mes colonies composées uniquement de synthétique, et j’ai donc dû les reconquérir, ce qui était très simple. 



Spoiler Alert! 






Au passage j’utilisais des armées de drones, qui n’étaient donc pas influencé par la révolte. Par contre toutes les unités de population synthétique sont influencées, si durant la première année j’ai dû perde la moitié de ma population synthétique, après deux ans je n’avais plus rien, elles avaient toutes disparus, et ce même si j’avais très tôt changé les lois pour leurs accorder des droits et une représentation en tant que leader. Et si je peux quand même recréer des unités, il semblerait qu'à chaque fois ça lance une attaque sur la colonie, du coup maintenant j’en créé plus du tout. Personnellement je trouve ça dommage parce que ça blesse mon économie plutôt gratuitement, et parce que j’aurais aimé voir des factions au sein des robots. Dans tous les cas ça a notamment eu comme effet de rendre désert mes colonies de synthétique, et lorsqu’une colonie devient déserte il faut recréer un vaisseau colon pour recoloniser la colonie, ce qui est stupide puisque il y a encore les bâtiments sur la planète, encore plus stupide si vous avez une armée sur cette colonie avant qu’elle ne soit désertée, puisque vous ne pourrez plus la gérer, elle sera bloquée, après que la dite colonie soit vide. C’est surement un bug, puisque ça m’est arrivé plus tôt dans la partie sur une planète ennemie après avoir signé un traité de paix.   



Spoiler Alert! 


Je viens de reprendre la colonie des mains des synthétiques rebelles, noter également que la colonie était sous contrôle d'un secteur, et que l'intelligence artificielle a trouvé utile de construire une clinique sur une planète habitée par des robots, mais également de se concerter sur la nourriture  :^_^: 


Quelques mois plus tard, la colonie est vide, mes soldats sont piégés.




Revenons aux combats, avant d’avoir sécurisé mes colonies, j’avais tenté une attaque sur la planète mère, qui avait cinq flottes de 7k autour d’elle, j’avais envoyé ma première et seconde flotte respectivement 11k et 9k, la troisième (7k) s’occupant de sécuriser les première colonies tombées. J’avais réussi à attirer deux flottes qui bordées le système, leurs faire des dégâts respectables, mais lorsque j’ai vu les trois dernières venir en renfort, j’ai dû utiliser le FTL d’urgence. J’ai donc envoyé ma première flotte à quai sur ma capitale, parce que je perdais de l’énergie, et je me suis concentré à libérer mes colonies tombées, tâche qui était donc facile puisque la flotte ennemie est restées assise dans son système principal. Pendant que je faisais ça un empire allié a fait quelque chose d’intelligent, envoyer un vaisseau scientifique dans le système principal des robots pour pouvoir faire de la reconnaissance, même si je pense qu’il voulait faire du retro-engineering, avant moi, sur les vaisseaux tombés lors de premier contact  ::ninja::  . Une fois mes systèmes sécurisés je retourne donc attaquer sa capitale, et je constate que deux des flottes synthétiques ont disparu, encore maintenant je ne sais pas où elles sont passés, j’attaque alors le reste avec mes trois flottes, soit environ 28k de puissance, et j'écrase ces saletés de robots facilement. Après ça j’assiège la planète capitale, et mes troupes arrivent à la prendre, ou en tout cas c’est ce que je pensais, parce que si j’avais le contrôle de la planète pendant un mois, après ça des renforts sont venus de nulle part, et ont massacré mon armée. Maintenant je garde ma deuxième flotte en orbite pour bombarder la planète en attendant de former une armée conséquente pour la reprendre.



Spoiler Alert! 


La première attaque


La capitale avant l'attaque surprise


 

Mais si j’ai réussi à contenir la menace synthétique chez moi, tous les autres empires qui utilisent des robots voient des révoltes éclater un peu partout, et bien sûr je peux désormais en profiter pour venir "libérer" ces régions du joug des synthétiques. De plus si j’ai réussi à repousser les armées robotiques, je dois maintenant avoir à faire à des chaines d’attentats avec des destructions très, voire trop, récurrentes de spatioports et de cases sur mes planètes. 



Spoiler Alert! 


La première fois je me suis dit, houa c'est trop cool, après le dixième attentat à la bombe j'en avais marre


Allons libérer quelques système  :Cigare: 




En bref, la révolte robotique c’est pour l’instant un peu bidon, d’un point de vue militaire c’est simple à contrer, d’un point de vue économique ça plombe l’économie sans que l’on puisse faire grand-chose, puisque les synthétiques vous abandonnent quoi qu’il arrive et qu’il n’y a pas moyen d’arrêter les actes terroristes, d’un point de vue scientifique ça accélère quelques technologies plutôt sympas, et d’un point de vue diplomatique ça vous permet d’affaiblir pas mal d’empires et d‘en profiter pour les conquérir.

----------


## smokytoks

Normalement, si un système n'est pas sur le même "Z-plane" (le même niveau vertical), il y a un hexagone qui représente son emplacement à Z0...

L'appartenance d'un système au territoire d'un empire est également indiquée dans le tooltip quand tu le survole avec la souris...

Enfin, en desespoir de cause, y'a un mod ("2D Galaxy" ou un truc du genre) sur le Workshop pour mettre tous les systèmes sur le même plan...

----------


## nephyl

> Il n'y a pas d'ui scaling... Tain on est en 2016... J'hésite à demander un remboursement.


Pour ceux qui joueraient 1440p ou 2160p, je viens de voir qu'on peut modifier le scalling dans le fichier settings.txt. Par contre ça amène qques bugs qu'un mod corrige en partie http://steamcommunity.com/app/281990...5562492128604/

----------


## fixide

Ca amène du flou sur les menu aussi non?

----------


## Seloune

J'espère que tes patient...

----------


## Seymos

Allez... plus que 300 mo. 6 heures que j'ai lancé le telechargement  :Emo:

----------


## nephyl

> Ca amène du flou sur les menu aussi non?


Le texte est un peu flou, comme si t'étais en 1080p.

----------


## Emile Gravier

Le jeu vaut le coup ? Je suis en train de me tâter fortement là !

----------


## Truebadour

> Le jeu vaut le coup ? Je suis en train de me tâter fortement là !


C'est toujours délicat de répondre alors qu'on a pas trop de recul pour le moment. Personnellement je m'amuse bien  ::): 
Je conseille de regarder des let's play sur YT pour se faire une idée.


Bon à part ça je dis que je m'amuse mais mon empire d'arthropodes esclavagistes et zélés a popé à côté de trois IA avancées qui sont impérialistes hégémoniques, en Iron Man... RIP  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Gravier

Bon en fait, je ne me suis pas tâté longtemps. Je l'ai pris.  :B):

----------


## Seloune

Avis simaire à Trouebadour, je m'eclate dessus. Après je suis un fou des 4x donc forcément.. Moins complexe qu'un Distant Worlds, moins rush win qu'un Endless Space et bien plus amusant que tout le reste sur le marché... Ceci n'est que mon humble avis.

----------


## Nuka

La vache les fallen empires...  ::'(:  

Spoiler Alert! 


Ils peuvent te faire des demandes coquines si tu te mets près d'eux.

----------


## pouf

J'ai un bug ? bizarre.

Il y a une alliance de pingouin pas loin de chez moi qui sont favorables à ce que je les rejoigne.
A priori, leurs alliés vont tous voter Oui.

Quand je leur demande, ils me disent qu'ils doivent en parler avec leurs alliés mais ça ne va pas plus loin.

Une idée de ce qui peut bloquer ?

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Merci smokytoks!
> Peut-être parce que je n'ai qu'un seul mod (le Jules Verne pour la traduction).


Waw, merci pour le partage !
C'est un excellent début de travail, l'interface est carrément plus claire par endroits !

----------


## Pymous

Bon... alors mon petit avis concernant Stellaris. Je l'attendais avec impatience, je me suis régalé les premières heures et puis.. comment dire? Je m'ennuis, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire et finalement on passe son temps à refaire les mêmes gestes: vas-y que je t'envoies les research-ship faire du survey (vivement un bouton "auto") et vas y que je t'envoie les constructors contruire (vivement le bouton "auto"). Ah mince des ennmis dans ce système. Hop on envoie l'armée faire le ménage. Et puis on reprend le train-train.

Du côté des planètes c'est la même chose: vas y que je colonise telle planète, hop deuxième construction on clique sur l'hopital (+2food +5habitability, what else?) et après hop on max la food (car faut attendre les 5 de pop pour upgrader les batiments). Petite variation si vous avez des robots: ça va un peu plus vite vous cliquer pour construire 1 petit robot (mais les finalités sont les mêmes).

Le système de recherche est sympa mais il manque un petit quelque chose. Le système de design des vaisseaux est très basique et classique. J'y ai pas trop touché car finalement pas trop le temps ni sexy de mettre à jour ses petits vaisseaux.

Bref je dirais un très gros potentiel, les bases sont là mais là j'ai pas vraiment envie de relancer le jeu. Le système de création des races est sympa et joie au bouton "RANDOM RACE": ça force un peu à faire du RP avec ce que l'ordi vous balance. Vivement les DLC/mods qui rajouteront un peu de vie et de complexité/aléatoire à ce petit monde qui est un peu fadasse au final passé les première heures de découvertes.

Maintenant je vais regarder du côté du modding, car à la base je suis toujours à la recherche du moteur d'un jeu spatial 4x pour y transposer mon petit univers. Stellaris pourrait bien s'y prêter mais je sais pas, y'a un ptit gout d'inachevé pour l'instant qui m'a refroidit un peu. Le côté EPIC n'est pas vraiment au rendez-vous.

Bon j'vous laisse, à la base ça devait faire 2 lignes mon commentaire.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Spoiler Alert! 


Attention ça spoil grave, il faut dire que c'est très important de tout cacher pour ne pas discuter de nos superbe event qu'on a pu subir.  ::(: 
Cpc devient ridicule

http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...0975DFDB50334/

Les zerg arrive, avec Jarec on flippe en voyant la carte devenir de la couleur de ce monstre. On décide d'y aller très vite avant qu'il soit trop gros, le début de combat est facile jusqu'au moment où le zerg raméne toutes sa flotte

http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...159FA20C79755/

Le combat le plus freeze de tout les temps !

http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...EF1D787739638/

On fini sur un victoire avec 11k de flotte et Jarec 30K, mais on a vue notre vie défiler !

Par contre impossible de le raser, donc il y a un quart de la map qui reste en mode no man land...

A plus pour d'autre message tout noir...



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La vache les fallen empires...  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Ils peuvent te faire des demandes coquines si tu te mets près d'eux.




Spoiler Alert! 


Du genre ?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je tente le coup. J'ai jamais réussi à accorcher à un x4 à cause de la complexité, hormi civ V, car j'avais joué aux précédents épisodes dans mon enfance (sauf le 3 et 4). Et encore, ça a été dur. Bon et Age of Wonders aussi, mais c'est très light la partie gestion.
J'aimerais beaucoup accrocher à ce genre de jeu. J'ai essayé endless space un peu vite fait mais le système de conception de vaisseaux et de batailles m'a pas convaincu.
Là j'ai lancé Stellaris, j'ai peur que ça fasse un peu pareil… Et puis tous ces menus, ces chiffres. Ça me fait peur !
En revanche les musiques me semblent exceptionnelles.

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Du genre ?


Du genre :



Spoiler Alert! 


Tu évacue ces X colonies ou tu subis le châtiment.
Le châtiment étant une flotte militaire de 30k de puissance...



Spoiler-free : _They'll wreck up your shit, man..._

----------


## Nelfe

> Nelfe c'est pour toi. Je nous ai trouvay les bouseux.
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...55234ED97FECB/


Extermine-les, dans quelques siècles si tu ne fais rien ils vont développer Les Ch'tis à Miami et Justin Bieber !

----------


## Illusive Man

Bon c'est peut-être déjà passé ici mais maintenant les Kerbals peuvent rêver de domination de la galaxie.

Seloune, tu à le devoir de jouer avec ce mod

----------


## Tenebris

> Extermine-les, dans quelques siècles si tu ne fais rien ils vont développer Les Ch'tis à Miami et Justin Bieber !


Rahhh la chance qu'auront les formes de vie avoisinantes de ne pas avoir connu une telle horreur  :Gerbe:  : EXTERMINATE, EXTERMINATE

----------


## Mandario

putaing... quand on commence, je sais pas ce qui fait partie des évènements du didacticiel ou la part d'aléatoire, mais c'est la chienlis pour faire toutes les recherches... y a des "trucs" bizarres partout, au départ, on te dit que c'est des hostiles, t'es forcément sur le qui-vive, donc, tu mobilise tes équipes de recherches, puis on te dit que c'est des 

Spoiler Alert! 


amibes pacifiques

 ou un autre genre que je sais pas trop ce que c'est... à moins de faire une recherche spécifique à chaque rencontre, tu sais jamais trop. M'enfin, j'ai passé des heures à m'occuper de ça, au lieu de faire les recherches pour construire (enfin!) mon premier vaisseau de colonisation et pendant ce temps là... des 

Spoiler Alert! 


fanatiques de chez moi, au nom chelou (les fils de God... ) me faisaient une révolution

 et foutaient en l'air ma flotte (problème solutionné grace aux recherches appropriées... et, une flotte toute neuve, bien sur!). 

C'est bon, je vais recommencer une partie, je crois avoir "surtout" appris les conneries à éviter en début de partie... en attendant d'autres surprises  ::P:

----------


## Steiner

Comment on augmente le nombre de planètes détenues sans tomber dans le rouge? J'ai été un peu trop zélé en intégrant des races à mon empire et je suis à 7 planètes possédées sur 5 permise, je suis méchamment dans le rouge :/ Et je pige pas bien la création de secteurs...

----------


## Harlockin

Soit tu arrive a tomber sur les techno qui augmentes ta limite et tu la recherche

Soit tu crée un secteur (F2 -> Planete ->  Créer un secteur) ou tu met la/les colonies que tu veux laisser l'IA gérer + quelques systèmes périphériques pour qu'ils aient des ressource quand même.

----------


## bobmachine

Purée je suis perdu.

C'est la guerre avec mes voisins, il a des corvettes avec uniquement des canons. Je fais les miennes avec de l'armure à la place des boucliers et je me fais quand même rouler dessus.  ::huh::  ::cry::

----------


## Tenebris

> Purée je suis perdu.
> 
> C'est la guerre avec mes voisins, il a des corvettes avec uniquement des canons. Je fais les miennes avec de l'armure à la place des boucliers et je me fais quand même rouler dessus.


 Ils sont quel niveau ses canons?

----------


## Truebadour

Dites, l'un d'entre vous sait-il comment fonctionne le principe des protectorats ?
Disons que j'ai deux empires expansionnistes dont un qui m'aime bien (cool  ::): ) et un autre qui me déteste (moins cool  ::(: ). Un troisième empire, une IA avancée qui m'aime de ouf et a une attitude protectrice envers moi. Je peux lui demander de devenir son protectorat. Le jeu me dit que j'aurais plus de facilités à étudier ses techs, mais que quand j'aurai étudié 40 % de celles-ci je deviendrai son vassal.
C'est pas marqué si je peux toujours avoir une diplomatie indépendante ou si je peux coloniser des planètes en étant protectorat.

J'espère qu'on peut quitter le protectorat parce que se faire diplo-annex en Iron Man c'est pas top  :tired:

----------


## Nuka

Tiens il y a une discussion sur le forum officiel pour le meilleur système de propulsion. A priori le wormhole est le meilleur et mériterait même un nerf (sous forme de stations plus chères à construire/entretenir), suivi du hyperlane et bien en dessous du warp.

Et vous, vous en pensez quoi ? (de mon côté pas encore testé wormhole pour avoir un avis complet).

----------


## Truebadour

> Tiens il y a une discussion sur le forum officiel pour le meilleur système de propulsion. A priori le wormhole est le meilleur et mériterait même un nerf (sous forme de stations plus chères à construire/entretenir), suivi du hyperlane et bien en dessous du warp.
> 
> Et vous, vous en pensez quoi ? (de mon côté pas encore testé wormhole pour avoir un avis complet).


Le wormhole c'est pété  ::ninja:: 
Je suis en train de jouer avec, la portée des stations est vraiment monstrueuse.

----------


## Aramchek

> Et vous, vous en pensez quoi ? (de mon côté pas encore testé wormhole pour avoir un avis complet).


Que l'hyperlane c'est pas fait pour les explorateurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Oui, avec le wormhole tu peux directement jump au coeur de l'ennemi, détruire ses installations, et retourner chez toi tranquillement.

Voila ce que ça peut donner avec deux upgrades :



Le seul défaut des wormhole, c'est qu'il faut protéger les stations sensibles. Les forteresses sont alors bien utiles


Edit : Et je vous propose un album à écouter en jouant à Stellaris Alpha Eri par Alrakis

----------


## Nuka

A priori plein de propositions sont faites pour réhausser les déséquilibres (ce qui va être la phase 2 du développement post-release de paradox).

Pour les wormholes : coût des stations drastiquement augmenté ;
Pour les hyperlanes : faire deux niveaux de lignes (une simple pour le début, une complémentaire pour la suite avec des distances plus importantes parcourues)
Pour le Warp : bah euh rien... a part baisser le cooldown peut-être.

----------


## Truebadour

> Oui, avec le wormhole tu peux directement jump au coeur de l'ennemi, détruire ses installations, et retourner chez toi tranquillement.
> 
> Voila ce que ça peut donner avec deux upgrades :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/297...7e9487f92a.jpg
> 
> Le seul défaut des wormhole, c'est qu'il faut protéger les stations sensibles. Les forteresses sont alors bien utiles
> 
> 
> Edit : Et je vous propose un album à écouter en jouant à Stellaris Alpha Eri par Alrakis


Marrant moi aussi j'ai un empire avec une espèce Qwe'Pulci. Me dit pas que les tiens sont des renards noirs  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

Il s'agit d'une espèce de singes avec des ailes :



On dirai des sphinx :



Mais bon, fallen empire, donc on ne touche pas pour le moment  ::P:

----------


## CryZy

Je trouve que l'hyperespace est marrant au départ mais rapidement handicapant, j'étais à un moment donné obligé de presque faire le tour de la galaxie pour envahir mon voisin qui est "théoriquement" à côté de moi...

----------


## La Chouette

J'ai commencé avec le warp (en mettant warp pour tout le monde, vu que j'ai pas envie de me faire défoncer par des gens à wormholes sur ma première partie de 4X), mais pour le fun, j'ai recherché plus tard la carte des hyperlanes. Bah disons qu'avec hyperlanes, là où je me trouve, j'ai accès à 4 systèmes depuis mon système natal, et ensuite faut que je pais le droit de passage à un autre empire.
C'est comme ça parce que je suis en warp ou ce genre de situation peut se produire aussi en commençant en hyperlane ? Parce que dans ce cas, si t'as pas de bol au début, tu peux rien faire.

----------


## Enyss

Tiens, je viens de trouver la terre dans ma partie : 

Spoiler Alert! 


 ils ont avancé à l'état de civilisation spatiale et ont colonisé leur système solaire (mais juste lui) ! Et il s'agit d'une utopie démocratique.

 Vraiment pas crédible ce jeu !

----------


## Anonyme210226

Dans ma partie, j'ai deux systèmes Sol : le mien, et un autre un peu plus loin. Et oui, Sol III est aussi peuplée d'humanoïdes, mais pas à l'âge spatial.
Et entre mon Sol et l'autre Sol, il y a aussi un empire d'humanoïdes à l'histoire cheloue : ils se sont fait d'abord écraser par un empire champignon qui les a intégrés dans son propre empire mais quelques moi plus tard, voilà-t'y pas que l'empire est redevenu humanoïde, sauf que les humains ont les ethos champignons cette fois-ci. Vraiment bizarre.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est une énigme pour le Docteur !

----------


## smokytoks

> Dans ma partie, j'ai deux systèmes Sol : le mien, et un autre un peu plus loin. Et oui, Sol III est aussi peuplée d'humanoïdes, mais pas à l'âge spatial.
> Et entre mon Sol et l'autre Sol, il y a aussi un empire d'humanoïdes à l'histoire cheloue : ils se sont fait d'abord écraser par un empire champignon qui les a intégrés dans son propre empire mais quelques moi plus tard, voilà-t'y pas que l'empire est redevenu humanoïde, sauf que les humains ont les ethos champignons cette fois-ci. Vraiment bizarre.


Cela arrive assez régulièrement chez les IA qui utilisent un système politique "ouvert". Surtout quand ils absorbent un autre empire pas forcément beaucoup plus petit : avec le jeu des factions, l'espèce vaincu finit par prendre le pouvoir, d'autant plus facilement quand les ethos ne sont pas complètement incompatibles...

Et pour le double système Sol, c'et un bug connu et quasi-systématique...

----------


## Nuka

> C'est une énigme pour le Docteur !


Doctor who ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cela arrive assez régulièrement chez les IA qui utilisent un système politique "ouvert". Surtout quand ils absorbent un autre empire pas forcément beaucoup plus petit : avec le jeu des factions, l'espèce vaincu finit par prendre le pouvoir, d'autant plus facilement quand les ethos ne sont pas complètement incompatibles...
> 
> Et pour le double système Sol, c'et un bug connu et quasi-systématique...


Le grand remplacement  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashathorn

Chez moi sol 3 est un monde tombeau avec des cafards

c'est pas mon image, mais c'est pareil
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ly-png.174721/

----------


## Enyss

Vous reprendrez bien un peu d'épice?

----------


## hein

l'event Muad'Dib est pas loin

----------


## Enyss

C'est pas une techno dangereuse  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme1202

On peu tomber sur Sol si on viens de Sol ? Ça casserai toute mon immersion.  ::cry::

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

J'ai une interrogation par rapport aux quêtes relatives aux empires précurseurs. Cela fait plusieurs fois que je tombe dessus mais impossible de trouver tous les artefacts. Pourtant, dans ma dernière partie, mon empire contrôle (plus ou moins) la moitié de la galaxie et j'ai pu y explorer tous les systèmes. Cela m'a permis de récupérer seulement 3 artefacts sur 6 avant les crises de fin de partie... -_-' 

Est ce qu'il y a une logique dans la répartition? Cela peut être aux quatre coins de la galaxie? C'est une chance d'en trouver à chaque exploration mais ils ne sont pas positionnés au préalable.
Est ce que les artefacts sont placés pour tout le monde ou ce sont des évènements propres à mon empire?
Est ce que le fait qu'un autre empire contrôle (ou me révèle) un système peut m'empêcher de trouver un artefact? (vu qu'on ne peut plus le scanner)

----------


## Belhoriann

@AquaMamb : A priori oui puisqu'il y a un mod pour éviter la génération de plusieurs systèmes Sol : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...searchtext=sol

----------


## Anonyme1202

Merci  ::):

----------


## Grouiiik

> l'event Muad'Dib est pas loin

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, en fait le meilleur système de déplacement, c'est les jump drive. Imaginez des wormhole sans avoir besoin de stations  ::ninja:: 

C'est une technologie rare qui arrive plus tard, et comme elle est dangereuse, ça promet du !!FUN!! plus tard

----------


## Darkath

Je crois que c'est aussi la plus dangereuse, niveau !!FUN!!

----------


## Enyss

Je vais réveiller les grand anciens, créatures interdimensionnelles destructrices d'univers \o/

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je veux bien de ce !!FUN!! pour mettre un peu de piment, toujours pas vu la technologie. Je suis en 2382, mes AI conscientes ont des droits civiques et vivent sans problème aux côtés des diverses races de mon empire depuis plusieurs années, et globalement il se passe plus rien (je pourrais grinder la galaxie pour une conquête totale, rien ne s'y opposerait, mais c'est relou).

----------


## Darkath

T'as eu aucun des events late game en 2382 ? Y'en a 2 qui sont lié a des techs dangereuse, et le dernier se déclenche au bout d'un moment si les 2 autres sont pas déclenché il me semble.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> T'as eu aucun des events late game en 2382 ? Y'en a 2 qui sont lié a des techs dangereuse, et le dernier se déclenche au bout d'un moment si les 2 autres sont pas déclenché il me semble.


 Toujours rien non, ça devrait être imminent j'imagine.

----------


## Steiner

On est bien d'accord que lorsqu'on créé un secteur, les colons ne vont pas construire d'eux-même de nouvelles structures sur les planètes ni de mines/labos sur les planètes et étoiles comprises dans les limites du secteur? Du coup, à quoi servent les deux options à cocher dans le menu des secteurs?

----------


## pouf

Je suis en 2350 perso et le jeu ne m'a proposé encore aucune technologie dangereuse.

Pourtant je pense être assez bien avancé dans les technologies 

Spoiler Alert! 


(lance à tachyon, canon anti-matière,...)



@Steiner : chez moi ils n'ont jamais construit de stations spatiales mais ils fabriquent bien des mines, labos, ... sur leurs planètes

Par exemple, ça c'est une planète où j'ai uplift des bestioles et qui a toujours été dans un de mes secteurs donc ils ont tout construit tout seuls comme des grands

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, petite question, les modules dans les stations qui donnent des ship modifier, ca marche sur quoi? les ship construits dans la station?

----------


## Sals

> Je suis en 2350 perso et le jeu ne m'a proposé encore aucune technologie dangereuse.
> 
> Pourtant je pense être assez bien avancé dans les technologies 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (lance à tachyon, canon anti-matière,...)
> 
> ...


Mais si les trucs construisent des trucs sur les planetes en automatique, ça pénalise l'énergie sans qu'on ait de controle dessus ??

----------


## pouf

Oué j'ai déjà eu des secteurs en gain d'énergie négatif.

Par contre, la plupart de mes secteurs sont configurés pour rapporter de l'énergie (à part celui où est situé la planète sur le screen qui est un secteur scientifique ce qui explique tout les labos)

----------


## Alchimist

> Sinon, en fait le meilleur système de déplacement, c'est les jump drive. Imaginez des wormhole sans avoir besoin de stations


Pour rechercher les jump drive il ne faut pas obligatoirement avoir les wormhole ? Parce que je n'ai pas encore vu cette technologie en jouant hyperlane, et j'arrive au stade où je commence à rechercher les mêmes technologies, qui sont infinies il me semble, du style augmenter la portée de senseurs, diminuer le coût des bâtiments ... D'ailleurs il me semblait que l'on pouvait rechercher les autres modes de déplacement, mais je ne les ai jamais vu dans mes listes de recherche, quelqu'un peut confirmer ça ?

----------


## Enyss

C'est une technologie rare. Donc je pense que tu n'es pas obligé de la voir pop dans tes choix (sachant que moi j'ai 5 choix à chaque fois  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Pour rechercher les jump drive il ne faut pas obligatoirement avoir les wormhole ? Parce que je n'ai pas encore vu cette technologie en jouant hyperlane, et j'arrive au stade où je commence à rechercher les mêmes technologies, qui sont infinies il me semble, du style augmenter la portée de senseurs, diminuer le coût des bâtiments ... D'ailleurs il me semblait que l'on pouvait rechercher les autres modes de déplacement, mais je ne les ai jamais vu dans mes listes de recherche, quelqu'un peut confirmer ça ?


 On ne peut pas rechercher les autres modes de déplacement mais on peut rechercher la détection des hyperlanes. 

 Le jump drive est apparemment 

Spoiler Alert! 


une technologie psionique, je crois qu'il faut un chercheur avec le trait psioniste ce qui semble incompatible avec les matérialistes ce qui explique que mes fanatiques matérialistes très avancés en recherche ne l'aient jamais eue

.

----------


## Enyss

Non, c'est une techno "Field manipulation". De plus, je suis fanatique matérialiste, et j'ai pu le rechercher. Techno rare aussi

----------


## Alchimist

D'après l'arbre des technologies posté sur reddit on peut rechercher le _jump drive_ soit en poursuivant la branche _subspace wormholes_, donc visiblement il faut avoir les _wormholes_ dès le départ (?), ou alors avancer la branche _psionic theory_ qui n'apparait que si votre ethos est spiritualiste ou si un scientifique possède le trait _psionics expertise_.

----------


## Molina

Spoiler Alert! 


Self aware colony ship 

 Ca correspond quoi comme tehcnologie concrètement ? 

Je suis presque à la fin, j'ai quasiment fini ma Culture ( :Cigare: ) et j'ai pas encore d'event d'end game....

----------


## pouf

Oué l'arbre est vraiment bizarre, je suis tout en bas des techs d'armes et j'ai certaines cartes que je n'ai jamais vue :

- Rien de psy (je n'ai jamais vu de scientifique avec le trait)
- Rien après les robots de base

Toujours pas d'events non plus

----------


## Esprit

> J'ai une interrogation par rapport aux quêtes relatives aux empires précurseurs. Cela fait plusieurs fois que je tombe dessus mais impossible de trouver tous les artefacts. Pourtant, dans ma dernière partie, mon empire contrôle (plus ou moins) la moitié de la galaxie et j'ai pu y explorer tous les systèmes. Cela m'a permis de récupérer seulement 3 artefacts sur 6 avant les crises de fin de partie... -_-' 
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a une logique dans la répartition? Cela peut être aux quatre coins de la galaxie? C'est une chance d'en trouver à chaque exploration mais ils ne sont pas positionnés au préalable.
> Est ce que les artefacts sont placés pour tout le monde ou ce sont des évènements propres à mon empire?
> Est ce que le fait qu'un autre empire contrôle (ou me révèle) un système peut m'empêcher de trouver un artefact? (vu qu'on ne peut plus le scanner)


Même question.  ::'(:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Non, c'est une techno "Field manipulation". De plus, je suis fanatique matérialiste, et j'ai pu le rechercher. Techno rare aussi


 Ok donc 2 moyens d'y arriver, faut que j'avance ma partie, j'ai les dernières techs dispos dans la plupart des domaines mais apparemment il me manque pas mal de rares  ::):

----------


## Truebadour

Je sais que c'est susceptible d'en intéresser, alors je laisse ça ici : http://imgur.com/a/366eT
Ce sont les artworks des écrans de chargement pour faire des wallpapers en 1080p, extraits par u/Lexinad sur le subreddit du jeu  ::):

----------


## Jean Lhuitre

Comment on vire le malus diplomatique "differing war philosophy" qui m'empêche de m'allier à un autre empire ? Je me le tape avec tout le monde et je capte pas trop pourquoi...

----------


## Serpi

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas l'échelle de représentation un peu grossière des planètes, un mod se charge de réduire d'un échelle 10 tous les modèles.

Il a aussi pour avantage de transformer un poil le visuel des batailles.
On passe de ça :


à ça:



Alors oui, il faut de bons yeux, mais les distances d'engagement font moins tâche et cela joue aussi sur l'immersion.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Comment on vire le malus diplomatique "differing war philosophy" qui m'empêche de m'allier à un autre empire ? Je me le tape avec tout le monde et je capte pas trop pourquoi...


Si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit d'un malus lié à l'opposition militariste-pacifiste. Je suis militariste (lvl 1) et je n'ai ce malus qu'avec les pacifistes (lvl1 et 2). Bref, tu ne pourra faire d'alliance qu'avec des neutre ou des militaristes, ce qui est parfaitement logique. Les pacifistes, tu peux en faire de sympathiques voisins, voire de très bon partenaires commerciaux, que tu laisse tranquille, ou des proies à à vassaliser/intégrer, mais pas des alliés (à ma connaissance). Il est peut-être envisageable de neutraliser le malus en cumulant les accord commerciaux, mais j'ai comme un doute.

Bonus : liste des malus/bonus pour former des alliances/fédérations -> http://www.stellariswiki.com/Alliances_and_federations

Edit : Après petite enquête, il s’agirait plutôt d'un malus décidé par l'IA en fonction de tes actions passées, et non uniquement de ton éthique et de la sienne. My bad. Du coup, difficile de savoir comment altérer cette variabale... C'est gênant, j'espère qu'on aura de plus amples infos à ce sujet.

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Comment savoir quelle type de propulsion utilise le gars d'en face?

----------


## Samuraiiiii

> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas l'échelle de représentation un peu grossière des planètes, un mod se charge de réduire d'un échelle 10 tous les modèles



Sympa, je le combine avec celui là : Mod

Le résultat est carrément cool.  :Perfect: 

( ça vire peu être les succès par-contre )

----------


## Alchimist

> ...


Intéressant je vais essayer avec ça, il y a également ce mod qui retire la limitation de planète, et qui est donc est pas mal si vous aimez faire de la micro-gestion, et surtout si vous voulez jouer un empire esclavagiste ou créer des colonies de robots puisque les secteurs actuellement ont beaucoup de mal à gérer les deux.

----------


## Seloune

> Sympa, je le combine avec celui là : Mod


Un must have ce mod, le visuel des batailles n'a plus rien à voir  ::): 

En ce qui concerne le commerce (entre deux factions neutres), il y'a pas un problème? Je fais un échange avec un empire sur le libre passage civil commun ça ne fonctionne pas même si accepté. Un autre test en échangeant des crédits (genre 200 minerais contre 200 énergie) et la non plus il n'ya aucun effet et pourtant l'échange est accepté...

----------


## G@belourd

> Un must have ce mod, le visuel des batailles n'a plus rien à voir 
> 
> En ce qui concerne le commerce (entre deux factions neutres), il y'a pas un problème? Je fais un échange avec un empire sur le libre passage civil commun ça ne fonctionne pas même si accepté. Un autre test en échangeant des crédits (genre 200 minerais contre 200 énergie) et la non plus il n'ya aucun effet et pourtant l'échange est accepté...


Enlève la pause après ton deal

----------


## Serpi

> Sympa, je le combine avec celui là : Mod
> 
> Le résultat est carrément cool. 
> 
> ( ça vire peu être les succès par-contre )


Oui, plus de succès  :Emo: 
Par contre le Beautiful Battles, il touche un peu aux stats des armes? Je suis toujours à l’affût de mods esthétiques de ce genre, mais si c'est pour modifier l'équilibre (précaire) des armes je suis moins chaud...




> Intéressant je vais essayer avec ça, il y a également ce mod qui retire la limitation de planète, et qui est donc est pas mal si vous aimez faire de la micro-gestion, et surtout si vous voulez jouer un empire esclavagiste ou créer des colonies de robots puisque les secteurs actuellement ont beaucoup de mal à gérer les deux.


Le système de secteur est l'une des meilleures idées du jeu pour éviter tout microgestion en mid/late game (encore faut-il que tout fonctionne correctement et sans bugs, je ne le nie pas!), ce qui me tue généralement mes parties dans les autres 4X... autant je comprend qu'on puisse vouloir avoir la main sur la gestions de colonies spécifiques, autant je ne comprend pas cette volée de bois vert que cette part du gameplay se prend. Le jeu est fluidifié, il ne reste qu'à pondre des vaisseaux colonies quand on veut étendre les colonies lointaines et faire des stations en chaîne là où c'est intéressant.

----------


## pouf

> En ce qui concerne le commerce (entre deux factions neutres), il y'a pas un problème? Je fais un échange avec un empire sur le libre passage civil commun ça ne fonctionne pas même si accepté. Un autre test en échangeant des crédits (genre 200 minerais contre 200 énergie) et la non plus il n'ya aucun effet et pourtant l'échange est accepté...


Il faut que le score soit positif aussi (donc pas 0)

----------


## Pataplouf

> Le système de secteur est l'une des meilleures idées du jeu pour éviter tout microgestion en mid/late game (encore faut-il que tout fonctionne correctement et sans bugs, je ne le nie pas!), ce qui me tue généralement mes parties dans les autres 4X... autant je comprend qu'on puisse vouloir avoir la main sur la gestions de colonies spécifiques, autant je ne comprend pas cette volée de bois vert que cette part du gameplay se prend. Le jeu est fluidifié, il ne reste qu'à pondre des vaisseaux colonies quand on veut étendre les colonies lointaines et faire des stations en chaîne là où c'est intéressant.


Au contraire, c'est une des plus mauvaise idées du jeu. C'est une sorte de bricolage, d'une part pour limiter la micro gestion et d'autre part pour éviter qu'un joueur qui prend l'avantage puisse trop distancer ses adversaires. Mais dans tous les cas, ce système fait très artificiel, on est très loin des choix politico-stratégique qu'offrent Crusader Kings 2 avec la gestion de ses vassaux.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ils divisent ces secteurs c'est sur, en tout cas sur ma première partie ils ont fait le job efficacement et j'ai apprécié le système.

----------


## Wazzebu

Petite question au passage, c'est moi ou les succès steam ne fonctionne pas ?

----------


## Seloune

Si ils fonctionnent à condition de ne pas utiliser de mods qui les désactivent.




> Il faut que le score soit positif aussi (donc pas 0)


Ha oui c'est possible que j'ai mis 0 radin comme je suis... Je vais vérifier ça, merci  :;):

----------


## Truebadour

Faut jouer en Iron Man pour les succès !
Une seule sauvegarde, donc la moindre erreur n'est pas corrigeable  ::ninja:: 

Et comme le dit Seloune certains mods (pas tous) changent le checksum du jeu, et désactivent les succès. C'est pour éviter d'avoir un mod qui déverrouille tous les succès par exemple.

----------


## La Chouette

Sinon, j'ai comme l'impression que les IA ne savent pas compter : si je donne à une IA (qui m'aime bien) un minerai mensuel pendant 10 ans (soit 12 minerais par an et 120 sur la durée totale), je peux lui demander en échange jusqu'à 160 minerais en transfert instantané. Du coup, je peux faire du bénéfice en couillonnant l'IA. Et en mettant la durée du trad à 30 ans, je peux aller jusqu'à 120 minerais de bénéfice (pour 1 minerai mensuel, pas essayé plus).

Du coup je voudrais savoir, ça fait pareil chez vous ? Et est-ce qu'il faut que l'IA nous apprécie ou ça marche aussi sur ceux qui ne nous aiment pas (vu que tous les empires sont au moins à 0 d'opinion je peux pas vraiment vérifier) ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Un must have ce mod, le visuel des batailles n'a plus rien à voir


Je les ai essayé ce matin c'est effectivement beaucoup bien mieux. les batailles ressemblent à quelque chose, on comprend ce qui se fait démonter. La remise à l'échelle des systèmes et vachement bien aussi.

----------


## Alchimist

> Le système de secteur est l'une des meilleures idées du jeu pour éviter tout microgestion en mid/late game (encore faut-il que tout fonctionne correctement et sans bugs, je ne le nie pas!), ce qui me tue généralement mes parties dans les autres 4X... autant je comprend qu'on puisse vouloir avoir la main sur la gestions de colonies spécifiques, autant je ne comprend pas cette volée de bois vert que cette part du gameplay se prend. Le jeu est fluidifié, il ne reste qu'à pondre des vaisseaux colonies quand on veut étendre les colonies lointaines et faire des stations en chaîne là où c'est intéressant.


D'une certaine manière je suis d'accord, cependant pour ce qui est de la gestion je trouve le système bancal, et pas uniquement parce qu'il ne fonctionne pas actuellement sous certaine condition, mais également parce qu'il empêche les joueurs de ne serait-ce que modifier légèrement une colonie sous un secteur, et ce manuellement, sans avoir à la retirer du secteur. Ce que j'aimerais voir c'est un système de secteur dans lequel l'intelligence artificielle gère les colonies, puisque c'est en effet très utile et évite de gérer cinquante choses manuellement, mais si le joueur veut déplacer une population ou changer un bâtiment, il peut le faire sans avoir à sortir la colonie du secteur, et ensuite il peut verrouiller la case pour que l'ia ne la touche plus. 

Dans tous les cas je vais essentiellement utiliser ce mod pour gérer les colonies d'esclaves et de robots.

----------


## Aramchek

> D'une certaine manière je suis d'accord, cependant pour ce qui est de la gestion je trouve le système bancal, et pas uniquement parce qu'il ne fonctionne pas actuellement sous certaine condition, mais également parce qu'il empêche les joueurs de ne serait-ce que modifier légèrement une colonie sous un secteur, et ce manuellement, sans avoir à la retirer un secteur. Ce que j'aimerais voir c'est un système de secteur dans lequel l'intelligence artificielle gère les colonies, puisque c'est en effet très utile et évite de gérer cinquante choses manuellement, mais si le joueur veut déplacer une population ou changer un bâtiment, il peut le faire sans avoir à sortir la colonie du secteur, et ensuite il peut verrouiller la case pour que l'ia ne la touche plus.


Donnez à cet homme le poste de game designer !  ::lol:: 

Vraiment c'est parfois chiant de pas pouvoir gérer soit même un poste d'observation parce qu'il se trouve dans un secteur, DW a fait la même erreur en son temps.  ::|:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Petite question au passage, c'est moi ou les succès steam ne fonctionne pas ?


En tout cas celui des robots ne fonctionne pas. J'ai construit des robots et je n'ai pas débloqué le succès.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Self aware colony ship 
> 
>  Ca correspond quoi comme tehcnologie concrètement ? 
> 
> Je suis presque à la fin, j'ai quasiment fini ma Culture () et j'ai pas encore d'event d'end game....


Ma culture n'a toujours pas eu la moindre recherche liée aux robots. Par contre j'ai le jump drive depuis un moment  ::ninja:: .

Pour les secteurs, le soucis est que ça a été mis la pour réduire le micromanagement parce que sinon rien ne l'en empêche. Il n'y a pas tant à faire en période de paix et on déborde souvent de minéraux, on peut donc facilement construire.
Ma plus grosse déception avec Stellaris c'est que j'ai plus l'impression de jouer à Civilization dans l'espace qu'à EU IV dans l'espace (le seul jeu Paradox auquel j'ai vraiment joué). Alors que CK II, EU IV et VIc II ont tous des éléments de gameplay qui permettent de donner un GSG spatial.

----------


## Avik

Comment on fait pour attaquer une planète? j envoie toute ma flotte dessus les défenses tombent a zero (faut spam clic sinon a la moindre chose ça s arrête) mais aucun moyen de la prendre.

Je suppose qu il y a tout un bordel avec l interface de défense de planète genre débarquer de troupes au sol mais le tuto ne dis absolument rien pour comment faire ...

----------


## Snakeshit

Tu construis des troupes d'assaut sur une planète (ou plusieurs). Tu cliques sur "Embark All" et une flotte de transport va apparaître avec les hommes à bord. Tu les envois atterrir sur une planète dont les défenses (la jauge de vie) est à 0.

----------


## Nuka

Dites, les deux mods sur la mise à l'échelle du système et les belles batailles changent le checksum ? (rapport aux achievments tout ça tout ça).

----------


## Avik

ok merci j ai bien fait embark all mais j ai pas vu de flotte les récupérer je vais regarder ça.

----------


## Harlockin

> Dites, les deux mods sur la mise à l'échelle du système et les belles batailles changent le checksum ? (rapport aux achievments tout ça tout ça).


Oui ça modifie des choses qui empêche de jouer en Ironman donc ça désactive les succès.

----------


## Nuka

> Oui ça modifie des choses qui empêche de jouer en Ironman donc ça désactive les succès.


Merci chaton ! Bon je vais attendre un peu.

C'est bizarre quand même, d'habitude le checksum ne joue que sur les éléments centraux du jeu, pas sur les graphismes.

----------


## Phibrizo

Je ne suis pas convaincu par le système de guerre
Ou c'est moi qui n'ai rien compris.

Je m'explique: l'empire-de-jules-de-chez-smith-en-face à qui j'ai toujours fichu une paix royale décide un beau matin de me déclarer la guerre.

Sa flotte est deux fois plus grosse que la mienne et me démonte la tête. Jusque là, normal.

Sauf que... je n'ai aucun moyen de remonter la pente. Sa flotte détruit les miennes et mes installations beaucoup plus vite que je ne peux les reconstruire.

Je n'ai aucun moyen de l'arrêter. Ni même de le ralentir. Même en mettant 100% de ma prod dans la construction de vaisseau. Je ne vois rien qui ressemble à un système d'attrition pour les troupes ennemies. Si encore je pouvais recruter l'équivalent des mercenaires de EUIV, mais non. Et d'après ce que j'ai vu, il ne faut pas trop compter sur les sièges planétaires pour immobiliser les flottes adverses pour des années.  :Emo: 

Officiellement je suis à -31% de score de guerre, mais ce score m'a l'air d'une grosse farce. J'ai l'impression que tout se joue sur la première grosse bataille et que le perdant peut bien capituler immédiatement  :ouaiouai:

----------


## La Chouette

En ayant des alliés, des spatioports un peu partout et une grosse production de minerais, doit y avoir de quoi se remettre si t'agis rapidement et que tu as placé des défenses, mais oui, c'est extrêmement simple de perdre une fois que t'as perdu ta flotte.

Pour ça qu'il faut toujours bien lécher les bottes des plus forts, histoire qu'ils n'aient pas l'idée de te déclarer la guerre.

----------


## Snakeshit

Y a un peu ce côté de la bataille déterminante en effet. Ça provient du fait qu'on a des empires spatiaux qui n'arrivent pas à produire massivement en parallèle.
Si t'as du budget tu peux construire plusieurs spatioports mais l'énergie est déjà ce qu'il manque (du moins je trouve). De même, les stations défensives aident à retarder la défaite mais le soucis est que ça coûte à nouveau pas mal d'énergie à entretenir. Après si t'es battu tu peux tout simplement perdre la guerre, ce n'est pas grave.

----------


## Gigax

Oui il faut eviter le combat autant que possible.

----------


## Avik

> Tu construis des troupes d'assaut sur une planète (ou plusieurs). Tu cliques sur "Embark All" et une flotte de transport va apparaître avec les hommes à bord. Tu les envois atterrir sur une planète dont les défenses (la jauge de vie) est à 0.


Je viens d’envoyer mes troupes sur une planète a zero ( au passage 200 ans pour bombarder c'est normal?)
Mais elle a toujours des troupes au sol malgres les centaines de millier de bombes.
Résultat mes troupes débarquée se sont fait defoncées. normal?

Ça m a l’air particulièrement chiant de faire la guerre...

----------


## Nuka

> Je viens d’envoyer mes troupes sur une planète a zero ( au passage 200 ans pour bombarder c'est normal?)
> Mais elle a toujours des troupes au sol malgres les centaines de millier de bombes.
> Résultat mes troupes débarquée se sont fait defoncées. normal?
> 
> Ça m a l’air particulièrement chiant de faire la guerre...


Vivement le DLC "Art of (Space) War" !

----------


## Madvince

> Vivement le DLC "Art of (Space) War" !


Perso j'attends surtout une maj ou dlc special espionnage, diplo++ et commerce++.
Quand je pense que sur DWU , on peut se faire un empire commercial consacré uniquement au tourisme spatial ...
Bon c'est vrai , vu le passé des jeux Paradox on est plus sur de la guerre & diplo.

----------


## Nuka

> Perso j'attends surtout une maj ou dlc special espionnage, diplo++ et commerce++.
> Quand je pense que sur DWU , on peut se faire un empire commercial consacré uniquement au tourisme spatial ...
> Bon c'est vrai , vu le passé des jeux Paradox on est plus sur de la guerre & diplo.


Le système de rivalité pousse à ça puisque c'est la manière la plus rapide de choper de l'influence. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne chose de transposer ça de EU4 où c'était justifié à un 4X qui admet l'existence de pacifiste xenophiles.

----------


## Seloune

> Je viens d’envoyer mes troupes sur une planète a zero ( au passage 200 ans pour bombarder c'est normal?)
> Mais elle a toujours des troupes au sol malgres les centaines de millier de bombes.
> Résultat mes troupes débarquée se sont fait defoncées. normal?
> 
> Ça m a l’air particulièrement chiant de faire la guerre...


Le bombardement agi sur plusieurs choses: réduire les structures défensives planétaire pour faciliter l'assaut au sol, empêcher que les troupes défensives reprennent de la vie et en bonus bloque la production de la planète.

Envoie tes troupes seulement quand les défenses sont à 0, assure toi d'avoir plus de troupe que de défenseurs (résistants compris) et avoir un général aide pas mal. Tu lance ton assaut et si pour une raison ou une autre tu n'arrive pas à les tuer du premier coup, retraite, soigne tes troupes/rameute du renfort et recommence tout en continuant de bombarder la planète.

La guerre je la trouve fun, en revanche c'est l'après conquête que je trouve lourdingue dans le sens ou les populations conquises sont vraiment chiantes à gérer. Pas moyen de voir combien de temps dure les malus en plus...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Purge all xenos

----------


## Molina

> Le bombardement agi sur plusieurs choses: réduire les structures défensives planétaire pour faciliter l'assaut au sol, empêcher que les troupes défensives reprennent de la vie et en bonus bloque la production de la planète.
> 
> Envoie tes troupes seulement quand les défenses sont à 0, assure toi d'avoir plus de troupe que de défenseurs (résistants compris) et avoir un général aide pas mal. Tu lance ton assaut et si pour une raison ou une autre tu n'arrive pas à les tuer du premier coup, retraite, soigne tes troupes/rameute du renfort et recommence tout en continuant de bombarder la planète.
> 
> La guerre je la trouve fun, en revanche c'est l'après conquête que je trouve lourdingue dans le sens ou les populations conquises sont vraiment chiantes à gérer. Pas moyen de voir combien de temps dure les malus en plus...


J'ai un peu l'impression que la gestion des pop conquises ne sert à rien. Dans ma partie j'ai laissé tombé la gestion je les ai laissé se révolté puis j'ai envoyé l'armée et hop plus de malus et plus de faction....

----------


## Da-Soth

> Oui il faut eviter le combat autant que possible.


Je trouve que c'est vrai en règle général. A moins d’être bloqué dans son expansion ou d'avoir une quête dans un territoire ennemi, je ne vois aucune raison de faire la guerre. Surtout que nos Empires se développent très bien verticalement. Quant à la guerre, c'est long, ça mobilise des ressources, il faut vraiment être beaucoup plus fort pour espérer conquérir rapidement et à moins d’être xénophile ou esclavagiste, le gain est minime.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> au passage 200 ans pour bombarder c'est norma


Tu voulais certainement dire 2 ans ?

----------


## SpruceGoose

Yo les canards , je vous lis là en parlant de guerre , j'emet une hypothèse , j'ai essayé hier soir et je me dis que j'ai pas essayé assez longtemps  :Sweat: 

L'histoire:

-Je pète la gueule a un mec (on va dire ça comme ça) , je récupère sa planète, jusque là .... ça va
-Je fous sa planète en "Famine" ... et j'attends, ils sont pas censé mourir les populations là dedans ? (oui je sais c'est salop de leur faire ça ...)
- Et aucun moyen d’empêcher la migration vers d'autres planète a nous ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> -Je fous sa planète en "Famine" ... et j'attends, ils sont pas censé mourir les populations là dedans ? (oui je sais c'est salop de leur faire ça ...)
> - Et aucun moyen d’empêcher la migration vers d'autres planète a nous ?


Dans l'onglet de ton Empire tu peux édicter des lois comme empécher les migrations ou pouvoir faire des purges. Mais il faut avoir les bon éthos pour le faire (on ne purge pas sa propre population à moins d’être collectiviste ni les xenos à moins d’être xénophobe).

----------


## pouf

Tu as des règles dans ton gouvernement pour autoriser ou pas la migration de population.

Du genre :
- Pas autorisé
- Autorisé seulement pour ta race principale
- Autorisé pour tout le monde

----------


## SpruceGoose

> Dans l'onglet de ton Empire tu peux édicter des lois comme empécher les migrations ou pouvoir faire des purges. Mais il faut avoir les bon éthos pour le faire (on ne purge pas sa propre population à moins d’être collectiviste ni les xenos à moins d’être xénophobe).





> Tu as des règles dans ton gouvernement pour autoriser ou pas la migration de population.
> 
> Du genre :
> - Pas autorisé
> - Autorisé seulement pour ta race principale
> - Autorisé pour tout le monde


Merci à vous pour le truc du gouvernement j'y avais jamais mis les pieds !
Donc pas moyen de laisser faire "la purge" par le jeu si je comprends bien (j'ai pas les bons éthos)

----------


## Snakeshit

Sinon vous vassalisez ceux que vous battez, c'est moins chiant  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ashathorn

Question, c'est possible d'avoir plusieurs event de fin de partie, genre, d'abord les unbidden, et après la révolte ia?

----------


## Darkath

Nope malheureusement

----------


## Nuka

Visiblement le choix de l'ethos joue sur les technos qui sortent. Pour ceux qui ont amassé beaucoup d'heures de jeu, voyez-vous pour le moment une différence ?

----------


## Serpi

> La guerre je la trouve fun, en revanche c'est l'après conquête que je trouve lourdingue dans le sens ou les populations conquises sont vraiment chiantes à gérer. Pas moyen de voir combien de temps dure les malus en plus...


Sinon il a le cycle Guerre => Libération => Vassalization de la nation libérée => un peu de patience => Reguerre => transfert des planètes conquises au vassal etc...
Mais faut être patient.
Sinon la guerre de conquête c'est chouette, mais autant vassaliser que conquérir brutalement (car ça peut être une vraie _purge_ de gérer toutes ces pops mécontentes  ::ninja:: )... 

Autrement j'ai le sentiment que le meilleur remède pour éviter de se faire bouffer c'est d'atteindre systématiquement son max de capacité de flotte (ce qui est cher en énergie), la mettre à jour régulièrement (je suis toujours à la traîne en niveau technologique par rapport aux voisins en général, c'est assez anxiogène), et se faire un plâtrée d'alliances (de préférence avec des matérialistes fanatiques) si un voisin est :
- gros,
- moche,
- adepte de la purification ethnique.

----------


## Nuka

C'est le même système que EU4. Ne jamais avoir de faiblesse et quelques potes à côté pour casser la gueule du méchant bully.

Par contre j'ai pas l'impression que les pops mécontentes jouent encore un rôle chiant quand elles sont esclaves  ::): 

Du coup hop j'esclavagise toutes ces pops fraiches qui me tombent sous la mandibule à chaque conquête.

----------


## Serpi

> Par contre j'ai pas l'impression que les pops mécontentes jouent encore un rôle chiant quand elles sont esclaves 
> 
> Du coup hop j'esclavagise toutes ces pops fraiches qui me tombent sous la mandibule à chaque conquête.


Monsieur est bien trop humaniste avec les xenos.  :Indeed: 
Ou pour rester dans le contexte, c'est pas bien de jouer avec la nourriture!  ::ninja::

----------


## bobe

> Ma plus grosse déception avec Stellaris c'est que j'ai plus l'impression de jouer à Civilization dans l'espace qu'à EU IV dans l'espace (le seul jeu Paradox auquel j'ai vraiment joué). Alors que CK II, EU IV et VIc II ont tous des éléments de gameplay qui permettent de donner un GSG spatial.


C'est vraiment ça. Le jeu est très axé gestion, là où Distant Worlds est globalement beaucoup plus réaliste.

----------


## Molina

> Question, c'est possible d'avoir plusieurs event de fin de partie, genre, d'abord les unbidden, et après la révolte ia?


D'ailleurs comment on fait pour le battre là ? Je suis le seul de la galaxie à m'y mettre, et putain, j'ai perdu en 3 escarmouche la moitié de ma flotte. Bien entendu, personne ne me remercie, et je dois régler cette merde tout seul. 

Sauf qe problème : Ca se passe chez mon voisin, dans un autre bras de la galaxie, et mes troupes au sol ne peuvent pas atteindre ces étoiles  :^_^:

----------


## Nuka

> Monsieur est bien trop humaniste avec les xenos. 
> Ou pour rester dans le contexte, c'est pas bien de jouer avec la nourriture!


C'est ça qui manque : un système de nourriture réaliste où l'on choisirait des pops végétariennes (plus lentes à croitre mais adaptables à toutes les planètes), carnivores (plus rapide mais il faut des pops alien ou des blocker wildlife) ou cannibales (hi hi hi, une pop pour coloniser, une pop pour manger).

----------


## pouf

> D'ailleurs comment on fait pour le battre là ? Je suis le seul de la galaxie à m'y mettre, et putain, j'ai perdu en 3 escarmouche la moitié de ma flotte. Bien entendu, personne ne me remercie, et je dois régler cette merde tout seul. 
> 
> Sauf qe problème : Ca se passe chez mon voisin, dans un autre bras de la galaxie, et mes troupes au sol ne peuvent pas atteindre ces étoiles


J'ai eu l'event unbidden en 2400+, chez un autre membre de ma fédération.

L'IA ne s'est pas défendue, personne n'y a envoyé de flotte à part moi.

La seule façon de gagner c'est

Spoiler Alert! 


 de réagir tout de suite, je les ai attaqué ils n'avaient que 3 systèmes sous leur contrôle et étaient déjà super balaize

----------


## Seloune

> Sinon il a le cycle Guerre => Libération => Vassalization de la nation libérée => un peu de patience => Reguerre => transfert des planètes conquises au vassal etc...
> Mais faut être patient.
> Sinon la guerre de conquête c'est chouette, mais autant vassaliser que conquérir brutalement (car ça peut être une vraie _purge_ de gérer toutes ces pops mécontentes )...


Effectivement il y'a un sacré bonus de bonheur quand on libère... En principe, si il n'est pas trop gros je vassalise l'ennemi directement mais la aussi gros problèmes de relation, ce qui est logique. Je vais faire avec ton cycle maintenant, même si ça prend du temps c'est pas très grave, ce n'est pas une ressource chère payée  ::P: 




> -Je fous sa planète en "Famine" ... et j'attends, ils sont pas censé mourir les populations là dedans ? (oui je sais c'est salop de leur faire ça ...)


Non, tu as un gros malus de bonheur mais pas de mort.

----------


## Pymous

De mon côté j'attend les DLC ou au moins des gros patchs avant de relancer la bestiole. Y'a du potentiel, mais pour l'instant y'a pas vraiment de fun ni de complexité/challenge passé les premières heures de découvertes.

----------


## Pataplouf

> De mon côté j'attend les DLC ou au moins des gros patchs avant de relancer la bestiole. Y'a du potentiel, mais pour l'instant y'a pas vraiment de fun ni de complexité/challenge passé les premières heures de découvertes.


Je suis d'accord, le jeu est très répétitif, je ne retrouve pas la patte Paradoxienne, on est plus dan un 4X classique, où le but est d'envahir ces voisins et de grossir continuellement en enchainant les actions répétitives. Prises séparément, leurs idées sont bonnes, mais toutes ensemble elles forment un mauvais jeu, je doute même fort que le jeu devienne bon avec des DLC à 50 euros le pack.

----------


## Gigax

On peut détruire une planète ennemie ? Une planète que je veux coloniser se trouve dans son espace

----------


## Nuka

> On peut détruire une planète ennemie ? Une planète que je veux coloniser se trouve dans son espace


C'est prévu dans un DLC prochain :D

----------


## Ashathorn

> D'ailleurs comment on fait pour le battre là ? Je suis le seul de la galaxie à m'y mettre, et putain, j'ai perdu en 3 escarmouche la moitié de ma flotte. Bien entendu, personne ne me remercie, et je dois régler cette merde tout seul. 
> 
> Sauf qe problème : Ca se passe chez mon voisin, dans un autre bras de la galaxie, et mes troupes au sol ne peuvent pas atteindre ces étoiles


J'ai eu un gros coup de chance: j'ai formé une fédération juste avant l'event, et j'ai déclaré la guerre a un voisin faible, la j'ai vu que TOUTE la fédération a balancer ses flottes sur les miennes, du coup je me suis dit, "tiens, et si j'en profitait pour aller défoncer les unbidden?", résultat on est aller détruire le portail en grosse supériorité numérique, et après, il restait plus qu'a envahir une planète et j'ai pu vassaliser mon voisin

Le principe c'est de détruire le portail, sans portail, ils peuvent plus avoir de nouveau vaisseaux, du coup, ça les calme vachement sur leurs possibilités

----------


## Gigax

> C'est prévu dans un DLC prochain :D


Quand je dis détruire, je veux juste parler de son influence, de sa frontière. En soi, je m'en fous en fait de la planète.

----------


## Nuka

> Quand je dis détruire, je veux juste parler de son influence, de sa frontière. En soi, je m'en fous en fait de la planète.


Alors oui mais c'est dur à calculer. Il faut choper les techs qui augmentent tes frontières. J'en ai eu deux dans ma partie (une commune, une rare).

Après, je pense aussi que construire à côté de l'étoile une colonie ou un poste frontière peut également la repousser, mais je ne suis pas sûr à 100% du résultat.

Il me semble aussi que plus la planète frontière est peuplée, plus tes frontières s'étendent également.

----------


## Nuka

> Je suis d'accord, le jeu est très répétitif, je ne retrouve pas la patte Paradoxienne, on est plus dan un 4X classique, où le but est d'envahir ces voisins et de grossir continuellement en enchainant les actions répétitives. Prises séparément, leurs idées sont bonnes, mais toutes ensemble elles forment un mauvais jeu, je doute même fort que le jeu devienne bon avec des DLC à 50 euros le pack.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'état actuel du jeu, mais je pense que Paradox a posé un squelette solide. Attendons donc de voir  ::):

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Je ne suis pas d'accord. Les actions répétitives qui s'enchainent, c'est le cas dans la plupart des jeux de stratégie. C'est vrai qu'il y a moins de variété dans les systèmes de jeu que dans un EU, mais franchement, de là à dire que c'est un mauvais jeu... Ca tourne bien, c'est fluide, ça bouge, il se passe toujours des trucs et il y a quand même une sensation d'immersion assez forte. On bichonne son petit empire avec plaisir, je trouve. Après, oui, il manque des trucs, mais ça fonctionne comme une mécanique bien huilée. Y a quand même de quoi s'occuper avant que débarquent les DLC et consorts qui vont consolider le bestiau. Et puis c'est jouable, ça sent le JEU, pas le travail bureautique comme Distant Worlds peut l'être parfois, et ça fait plaisir ! 
Les fondations posées sont extrêmement solides et à mon avis présagent du meilleur, les combinaisons d'ethos, par exemple, appliquées à un éventuel futur système d'espionnage ou de victoire par influence, ou encore de tourisme, ça risque d'être vraiment intéressant. Evidemment ça aurait été mieux d'avoir tout ça directement, mais je trouve quand même difficile de cracher dans la soupe en l'état.

----------


## Seloune

Oui carrément d'accord, c'est surement pas un mauvais jeu... A mon avis c'est le genre 4x qui vous pose problème  ::ninja::

----------


## bobe

Ça dépend des attentes du joueur.

Dans Stellaris, le jeu t'impose de ne construire des stations (hors avant-poste frontalier) que dans ton aire d'influence.
Dans Distant Worlds, *le joueur* s'impose de lui-même de ne pas construire de stations trop loin de ses colonies car elles seraient difficile à défendre contre les pirates et imposeraient de longs trajets aux vaisseaux cargos civils, ralentissant de fait les flux commerciaux de ton empire.

Ma préférence va clairement au deuxième mécanisme, bien plus réaliste.

----------


## Charmide

> Ça dépend des attentes du joueur.
> 
> Dans Stellaris, le jeu t'impose de ne construire des stations (hors avant-poste frontalier) que dans ton aire d'influence.
> Dans Distant Worlds, *le joueur* s'impose de lui-même de ne pas construire de stations trop loin de ses colonies car elles seraient difficile à défendre contre les pirates et imposeraient de longs trajets aux vaisseaux cargos civils, ralentissant de fait les flux commerciaux de ton empire.
> 
> Ma préférence va clairement au deuxième mécanisme, bien plus réaliste.


Si il y a une préférence à avoir, c'est clairement pas sur le "réalisme". J'ai du mal à voir le fétichisme qu'ont pas mal de joueurs avec ce mot. 
C'est un 4X spatial, dans tous les cas ça sera pas "réaliste", Distant Worlds inclus. 

Au moins on a pas de débat sur l'historicité cette fois-ci  ::lol::

----------


## Longwelwind

Qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier en midgame, quand même.  ::zzz:: 
Je suis en l'an 2300 je pense, et j'ai rien à faire, pas d'opposition. Je mets juste le jeu en super-fast pour voir ce que c'est la catastrophe.




> Si il y a une préférence à avoir, c'est clairement pas sur le "réalisme". J'ai du mal à voir le fétichisme qu'ont pas mal de joueurs avec ce mot. 
> C'est un 4X spatial, dans tous les cas ça sera pas "réaliste", Distant Worlds inclus. 
> 
> Au moins on a pas de débat sur l'historicité cette fois-ci


Remplace "réalisme" par "vraisemblable".

----------


## Pymous

Je reposte mon avis sur le jeu dans l'état actuel:




> Bon... alors mon petit avis concernant Stellaris. Je l'attendais avec impatience, je me suis régalé les premières heures et puis.. comment dire? Je m'ennuis, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire et finalement on passe son temps à refaire les mêmes gestes: vas-y que je t'envoies les research-ship faire du survey (vivement un bouton "auto") et vas y que je t'envoie les constructors contruire (vivement le bouton "auto"). Ah mince des ennmis dans ce système. Hop on envoie l'armée faire le ménage. Et puis on reprend le train-train.
> 
> Du côté des planètes c'est la même chose: vas y que je colonise telle planète, hop deuxième construction on clique sur l'hopital (+2food +5habitability, what else?) et après hop on max la food (car faut attendre les 5 de pop pour upgrader les batiments). Petite variation si vous avez des robots: ça va un peu plus vite vous cliquer pour construire 1 petit robot (mais les finalités sont les mêmes).
> 
> Le système de recherche est sympa mais il manque un petit quelque chose. Le système de design des vaisseaux est très basique et classique. J'y ai pas trop touché car finalement pas trop le temps ni sexy de mettre à jour ses petits vaisseaux.
> 
> Bref je dirais un très gros potentiel, les bases sont là mais là j'ai pas vraiment envie de relancer le jeu. Le système de création des races est sympa et joie au bouton "RANDOM RACE": ça force un peu à faire du RP avec ce que l'ordi vous balance. Vivement les DLC/mods qui rajouteront un peu de vie et de complexité/aléatoire à ce petit monde qui est un peu fadasse au final passé les première heures de découvertes.
> 
> Maintenant je vais regarder du côté du modding, car à la base je suis toujours à la recherche du moteur d'un jeu spatial 4x pour y transposer mon petit univers. Stellaris pourrait bien s'y prêter mais je sais pas, y'a un ptit gout d'inachevé pour l'instant qui m'a refroidit un peu. Le côté EPIC n'est pas vraiment au rendez-vous.
> ...


En gros oui une belle base mais avec pas grand chose de consistant à se mettre sous les dents pour l'instant (les évents sont bien sympa celà dit). Ca manque clairement de gameplay et de mécanismes diversifiés. La création de race est très bien foutue mais à quoi sert-elle réellement au final? Pas grand chose car que vous soyez une race d'insectes xenophobes et cruels ou un peuple pacifique et pieux  vous jouerez et vous développerez toujours de la même façon car il n'y a qu'un seul schéma de progression pour l'instant. J'imagine que ça viendra avec les DLC mais le jeu sonne creux de mon côté pour l'instant.

----------


## Tchey

En attenant les mods ou DLC qui rendront le jeu plus intéressant passé la (excellente) phase de découverte et d'exploration, je joue à Star Ruler 2 et son extension Wake of the Heralds : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...bien-rul%C3%A9

----------


## Jarec

Et encore une belle base, faut définir ce que c'est.
Le jeu est remplis de bugs (pas des bugs légers, de gros bugs gênants SPOILER : Deux sur trois des events de fin sont bugués et ne peuvent être finis  ::): ), une IA totalement a chier, un gamedesign répétitif et au final peu profond.
C'est ma plus grosse déception vidéo ludique, j'était overhypé par ce jeu, et c'est la douche froide.

----------


## Pataplouf

> Oui carrément d'accord, c'est surement pas un mauvais jeu... A mon avis c'est le genre 4x qui vous pose problème


Ben.. à vrai dire, oui. J'attendais Stellaris comme une EU4 dans l'espace et j'ai eu un 4X dans la norme. Et c'est pour cela que je suis dubitatif quant à l'avenir des DLC, Stellaris est conçu comme un jeu de stratégie classique, presque compétitif. Et même si les DLC rajoutent du contenu, ils ne changeront jamais le cœur du jeu.

----------


## Pymous

> Et encore une belle base, faut définir ce que c'est.
> Le jeu est remplis de bugs (pas des bugs légers, de gros bugs gênants SPOILER : Deux sur trois des events de fin sont bugués et ne peuvent être finis ), une IA totalement a chier, un gamedesign répétitif et au final peu profond.
> C'est ma plus grosse déception vidéo ludique, j'était overhypé par ce jeu, et c'est la douche froide.


Idem, grosse déception mais je garde espoir. D'ici 3-4ans on devrait avoir quelque chose de plus intéressant.

----------


## CryZy

Je rejoins un peu les quelques avis négatifs, après des premières heures de jeu vraiment prenantes, on perçoit de plus en plus les faiblesses et manques du jeu, qui finissent par se cumuler pour me décevoir assez au final. Peut-être que l'engouement autour du jeu joue un peu hein, j'affirme pas posséder une objectivité totale.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snakeshit

> Et encore une belle base, faut définir ce que c'est.
> Le jeu est remplis de bugs (pas des bugs légers, de gros bugs gênants SPOILER : Deux sur trois des events de fin sont bugués et ne peuvent être finis ), une IA totalement a chier, un gamedesign répétitif et au final peu profond.
> C'est ma plus grosse déception vidéo ludique, j'était overhypé par ce jeu, et c'est la douche froide.


Faut jamais se hyper pour quelque chose (Turgon l'a bien répété) sinon on est toujours déçu. :Emo: 




> Ben.. à vrai dire, oui. J'attendais Stellaris comme une EU4 dans l'espace et j'ai eu un 4X dans la norme. Et c'est pour cela que je suis dubitatif quant à l'avenir des DLC, Stellaris est conçu comme un jeu de stratégie classique, presque compétitif. Et même si les DLC rajoutent du contenu, ils ne changeront jamais le cœur du jeu.


Idem. Il ressemble même pas mal à Endless Space je trouve.
Après, faut voir à quel point le jeu peut changer, EU IV a bien eu de gros changement d'un point de vue des provinces, des nations coloniales et de l'exploration.
Mon plus gros soucis dans ce jeu reste quand même le fait qu'on gère à la main les vaisseaux scientifiques et de construction, qu'on soit très limité dans la construction sur les planètes (bordel, remplir des cases c'est pas super intéressant je trouve et ça donne une développement très limité) et qu'on puisse sortir qu'un vaisseau ou armée ou bâtiment à la fois (au moins on peut faire un de chaque en même temps). C'est pourquoi à mon avis la base est pas si bonne que ça et qu'il faudra énormément de changements pour le jeu me plaise. Le fait d'élire les dirigeants de chaque flotte / armée / vaisseau scientifique est aussi un peu bizarre, pourquoi pas seulement élire l'amiral en chef, le général en chef ainsi que le scientifique en chef et ainsi limiter le nombre de personnages, permettant un plus grand attachement ? La on augmente autant que possible leur espérance de vie pour pas avoir à se faire chier à les changer trop souvent.
La diplomatie à la Civ et le commerce à la Civ sont aussi des choses décevantes. Les systèmes d'EU IV ou Vic II me semblent pourtant bien plus intéressants même si moins aisé à mettre en place.
Pour le côté compétitif, ils en ont parlé mais je trouve qu'il est assez inexistant. Avec un peu de malchance, on a un départ complètement à chier et en multi je doute que l'IA nous laisse tranquillement rattraper notre retard.

J'apprécie quand même le jeu, mais pour un jeu de Paradox je suis déçu (pour un Civ spatial je serais extrêmement ravi).

----------


## Barbazoul v2

> En attenant les mods ou DLC qui rendront le jeu plus intéressant passé la (excellente) phase de découverte et d'exploration, je joue à Star Ruler 2 et son extension Wake of the Heralds : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/98...bien-rul%C3%A9


Ah ouais, et tu as bien raison ! Ca au moins c'est du 4X qui innove et tente des choses, c'est sûr. Faut que je teste l'extension.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

C'est paradox, faut attendre les DLC  :;): 




 ::trollface::

----------


## Janer

Moi ce qui m'a déçu c'est surtout le manque de dynamisme de la galaxie. J'aurais vu un truc plus marqué, plus déséquilibré. Des évènements et des anomalies plus fortes, qui vont au delà du simple bonus, mais qui sont partie intégrante du truc et vraiment décisifs sur la partie, pour le joueur comme pour l'IA. La Galaxie est trop statique, j'aurais voulu des expansions rapides, et des effondrements violents d'empire, des coalitions d'Alien raisonnables, pacifiques et xénophiles pour arrêter des empires puissants expansionnistes d’esclavagistes ou d'exterminateurs qui s'étendent plus vite, plus fort, plus violemment. Genre là t'as des purgers qui semblent inactifs, bordel votre objectif c'est la dominaiton totale de votre espèce et l'extermination de tous les xenos, va falloir vous activer!!! 

Mais aussi, des leagues qui viennent défendre les primitifs, des guerres idéologiques, des fédérations qui viennent taper sur les fallen empires, de la drama, des grosses alliances qui se partagent l'univers, plus de politiques intérieures, de dissension, plus de migrations, de mélanges (genre la possibilité de créer une république galactique où t'as plein de races qui se mélangent toutes seules, en mode individualiste capitaliste, pas en mode relocalisation manuelle collectiviste), des ressources stratégiques avec beaucoup plus d'impact qui causent de vrais guerres, plus de technologies, plus violentes, plus déséquilibrées. Bref, une sandbox moins lisse, moins épurées, plus chaotique, plus bordélique, plus dynamique qui donnent lieu à plus d'histoires et de !fun!.
Cela permettrait d'avoir un truc avec du gameplay émergent, comme Ackbo le souhaitait, cela fait peut être parti de sa déception...

----------


## Turgon

En gros vous avez oublié qu'on parlait de paradox, là.

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, je vous conseille un truc : forcez tout le monde a avoir la même techno de déplacement.

Une galaxie ou tout le monde a des wormhole, c'est pas pareil qju'une galaxie ou tout le monde utilise les hyperlanes.

D'ailleurs, le déroulement des guerres et  l'utilisation des forteresses n'est pas du tout la même dans les différents cas.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> Moi ce qui m'a déçu c'est surtout le manque de dynamisme de la galaxie. J'aurais vu un truc plus marqué, plus déséquilibré. Des évènements et des anomalies plus fortes, qui vont au delà du simple bonus, mais qui sont partie intégrante du truc et vraiment décisifs sur la partie, pour le joueur comme pour l'IA. La Galaxie est trop statique, j'aurais voulu des expansions rapides, et des effondrements violents d'empire, des coalitions d'Alien raisonnables, pacifiques et xénophiles pour arrêter des empires puissants expansionnistes d’esclavagistes ou d'exterminateurs qui s'étendent plus vite, plus fort, plus violemment. Genre là t'as des purgers qui semblent inactifs, bordel votre objectif c'est la dominaiton totale de votre espèce et l'extermination de tous les xenos, va falloir vous activer!!! 
> 
> Mais aussi, des leagues qui viennent défendre les primitifs, des guerres idéologiques, des fédérations qui viennent taper sur les fallen empires, de la drama, des grosses alliances qui se partagent l'univers, plus de politiques intérieures, de dissension, plus de migrations, de mélanges (genre la possibilité de créer une république galactique où t'as plein de races qui se mélangent toutes seules, en mode individualiste capitaliste, pas en mode relocalisation manuelle collectiviste), des ressources stratégiques avec beaucoup plus d'impact qui causent de vrais guerres, plus de technologies, plus violentes, plus déséquilibrées. Bref, une sandbox moins lisse, moins épurées, plus chaotique, plus bordélique, plus dynamique qui donnent lieu à plus d'histoires et de !fun!.
> Cela permettrait d'avoir un truc avec du gameplay émergent, comme Ackbo le souhaitait, cela fait peut être parti de sa déception...


Sans avoir précisément ce que tu décris, dans ma partie actuelle c'est bien le bordel :

Une galaxies de 400 systèmes, 15 IA (dont 7 avancée), difficulté Démente et voyage uniquement par Wormhole. La galaxie est suffisament petite pour que tout le monde se marche dessus, du coup les belliqueux se déclare la guerre à tour de bras, les pacifistes montent des coalitions et basiquement quand une guerre éclate le jeu des alliances se met en place.

Mes méthodes ne plaisent à personne dans la galaxie (esclavagisme des xenos à tour de bras et purge systématique des populations qui ose dévier de mon éthique initiale), du coup on me déclare la guerre tellement souvent que je ne suis jamais en paix bien longtemps (Mon empire vient de dépasser les 120 ans d'existence et je n'ai été en paix que les 10 premières années !).

Reste que l'IA est encore trop timorée à mon goût et exploite assez mal certains outils à sa disposition.

----------


## Charmide

> Remplace "réalisme" par "vraisemblable".


Non mais c'est la même.
Tu fais pas un gameplay intéressant en faisant du vraisemblable, c'est pas une simulation.

----------


## Darkath

Quand même un peu, c'est la marque de fabrique de paradox. Dans leur jeux historiques, ils s'inspirent de dynamiques qui existaient vraiment entre les pays de l'époque pour créer du gameplay autour.

Dans Hearts of Iron 4 ils simulent un minimum la lutte pour les ressources, la logistique, la production de matériel et ça créé du gameplay intéressant. Quand tu joue le japon, tu envahi pas l’Asie du sud est pour le fun, tu envahi l'asie du sud est parce-que t'as désespérément besoin de pétrole et de caoutchouc.

Si ton gameplay ne se base que sur des éléments complètement abstraits qui sorte de nulle part ce sera souvent moins intéressant que si t'essaye de simuler des dynamiques. Dans Distant Worlds, même si j'aime pas le jeu, tu as cette aspect de lutte pour les ressources qui est intéressant, et qui manque cruellement à stellaris, par exemple.

Alors effectivement quand on sort du contexte historique on peut difficilement parler de réalisme ou de versimilitude,  mais on peut toujours créer des dynamiques galactopolitiques en extrapolant sur nos connaissances scientifiques, sur les bouquins de science fiction qui souvent créent un contexte politique intéressant pour les conflits qu'ils racontent, et aussi les dynamiques historiques qui ne changent jamais telle que la lutte pour les ressources qui a été une constante de notre histoire et le sera toujours à l'avenir.

----------


## Aldareis

Je vois que mes frontières sont relativement proche de mes voisins. 

Grâce à l'influence à l'extension de nos frontières, est-il possible de capturer un système ?

----------


## Darkath

Oui tu peux repousser les frontiere et capturer un systeme de cette façon, mais tu pourra jamais capturer un systeme dans lequel y'a une colonie ou un frontier outpost, seulement les systeme au bord qui ne génère pas de frontières.

----------


## Molina

Bon. Au final, je trouve le jeu beaucoup trop facile jusqu'au end game. Qui d'ailleurs oblige à ne pas jouer uniquement pacifiste. Je trouve ça un peu dingue de devoir quand même devoir faire une armée, car la seule interaction possible avec ces voisins (interaction concrète je parle) soit la guerre. Et qu'à la fin, ben, si on a pas d'armée, on est baisé. 

Ensuite,  le jeu donne pas assez de feed back sur son propre empire et la galaxie. J'ai joué en mode autiste, il faut le dire, mais en même temps, il me semble que dans Victoria II, il y avait toujours quelques choses qui te forcer à t'intéresser à la géopolitique. Là, il y a pas grand chose malheureusement, quelques events par ci par là qui sont bien trouvé, mais c'est loin de rythmer la partie. Et autant en début de partie, il y a les anomalies qui rythment le jeu (et encore... faut en avoir !) autant en mid/end-game, ben on laisse tomber ses vaisseaux scientifiques et il y a encore moins de chose à faire. 

Pour les populations... Alors je sais pas, j'ai joué en Normal, c'est donc peut être l'explication, mais là j'ai trouvé les populations trop calmes.  Ils se révoltent pas, quand il y a un décret qui ne leur plaise pas,ça fait baisser une stat, mais c'est tout. Je m'attendais à ce qu'ils gueulent un petit peu quoi.... Idem pour les personnages. Ca serait cool de voir un scientifique partir vers un autre empire parce que je l'ai forcé à chercher une technologie qu'il n'aime pas ou qu'il trouve dangereuse. 

J'ai toujours pas compris l'intérêt des empires déchus. Il y en avait un juste à coté de moi qui ne voulait pas que je recherche dans l'AI. C'est ce que j'ai quand même fait, et pour pas qu'il s'énerve, j'ai envoyé une ambassade pour le calmer. Ca l'a calmé, mais il ne veut pas échanger, ni rien faire. Ca prend juste de la place sur la carte galactique.

Globalement, le jeu est quand même amusant, permet une certaine liberté dans la construction de l'empire, mais il manque pas mal de contenus, de chose à faire et d’élément de personnalisation. Puis surtout il manque des enjeux, que ce soit en termes de difficulté ou en termes affectifs (ok, y'a des types qui m'insultent, mais ça me prend moins au trip que dans CK2).


PS: En fait ce que je reproche le plus à Stellaris, c'est d'être complètement gamey et de l'être si tôt.

----------


## Harlockin

Laissez leurs le temps de peaufiner le jeu un peu.. Endless Space a ses début avait pas mal de petit défaut lui aussi qui on été supprimé par la suite, donc soyez patient;

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Eh oui, on est victimes des nouveaux cycles de développement... Alors c'est sûr, ça permet de faire des jeux excellents, sur 3 ou 4 ans, mais ils sortent parfois un peu appauvris. Je trouve quand même qu'il y a déjà de quoi bien s'amuser dans Stellaris, ceci dit.

----------


## Molina

> Laissez leurs le temps de peaufiner le jeu un peu.. Endless Space a ses début avait pas mal de petit défaut lui aussi qui on été supprimé par la suite, donc soyez patient;


Ouai, ouai, je sais. Mais je voulais qu'il m'occupe jusqu' à la sortie de NMS....  :Emo:

----------


## Garven

> Ouai, ouai, je sais. Mais je voulais qu'il m'occupe jusqu' à la sortie de NMS....


Et même là je flippe un peu...

----------


## Janer

Mais en fait ce que je recherche peut être facilement obtenu sans même ajouter de mécanique, juste en changeant des trucs dans le système actuelle, quelques variables etc... et surtout le comportement de l'IA.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Bah perso le truc qui me manque par rapport à DWU c'est:

- Les combats, j'ose espérer que ça sera différent en multijoueur mais en solo sur Distant Worlds (avec une IA bien dégueulasse) les guerres sont longues.

- Un manque global de conséquences, comme Turgon m'en avait parlé, finalement le jeu ne t'impose pas des conséquences sur des choix qui seraient plutôt drastiques. Par exemple sur Distant Worlds un génocide d'une petite colonie de 5 millions de personnes ça passe inaperçu, la Planète est très vite purgée et hormis une petite compagnie de Soldats pour s'assurer que les xénos n'échappent pas aux coups de batte de baseball ça se fait dans le calme  ::ninja:: . Par-contre faire un génocide sur un véritable monde de plusieurs milliards d'habitants, ça demande quelque-chose. Déjà la race concernée dites Adieu à la diplomatie pendant au moins une centaine d'année, pareil pour la diplomatie avec les autres races qui ne sont pas extrêmement sans cœur comme vous. En terme de Soldats c'est la même chose, il vous faut une véritable armée pour contenir ce petit massacre. Et je crois même que si cette race qui se fait complètement défoncer est présente en nombre dans d'autres mondes à vous, ils vont se rebeller. Pareil pour l'esclavagisme, faites une colonie-pénale, vous avez intérêt à la protéger des révoltes.
Sur Stellaris ? Un esclave n'est jamais content ni mécontent. Purger une planète se fait sans aucun problème.

- Les technologies. Je pensais que ça allait être un point fort de Stellaris mais au final c'est finalement très secondaire. Dans Distant Worlds avec un bon réglagle au niveau technologique on se retrouve vite avec des flottes très spécialisés, on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir développé sa propre doctirne vis à vis du combat spatial, à chaque combat quand on se fait défoncer on regarde l'armement adverse avec un air de " DO. WANT. " mais on sais que partir sur de nouvelles tech militaires c'est une entreprise très très longue. Sur Stellaris j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que c'est le cas.

- Gros gros manque d'automatisme. Et le pire c'est qu'au final ce manque là représente la plus grosse charge de travail sur ce jeu, si l'automatisme était présent au final, qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?  :tired: 


Après tout ça je trouve Stellaris comme étant plutôt bon, ce qui fait vraiment peur c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont fait une parfaite coquille vide prête à recevoir des petits DLC. Grâce aux succès de ces derniers sur CK2 et EU4 j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ils sont parti sur cette stratégie du " on leur balance un jeu vide, on remplis le reste avec les DLC, ils vont tous acheter comme des pigeons vu qu'ils l'ont fait sur EU4 "  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

Et dire que le manque de conséquences j'envisageais un truc du style dès avant que le jeu sorte :




> Ajoute à cela que j'ai tendance à me méfier des gens qui hypent pour des mécanismes de jeux paradox. Par exemple, le bombardement orbital, les purges, ça a l'air d'en jeter comme ça, mais en tant que joueurs une fois qu'on aura pris l'habitude, on exterminera sans même y penser. Ça me fait penser à Way of Life sur CK2 ou Art of War sur EUIV qui ont rajouté des mécanismes qui avaient l'air sympa à priori, mais qui au final n'étaient pas aussi intéressantes que leur annonce le laissait croire.


Enfin bref, j'espère que Paradox va se prendre un retour de bâton là dessus afin qu'ils ne se reposent pas sur des DLC pour améliorer le jeu.

----------


## hein

> Bah perso le truc qui me manque par rapport à DWU c'est:


Stellaris ne doit finalement pas etre autrement vu que comme une beta... et pour l'instant c'est prometteur

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Ah oui y'a encore un truc super drôle dans Stellaris.

Les corvettes c'est le meilleur type de navire.  :tired:

----------


## Stelteck

Personnellement je regrette un peu les batailles d'attritions acharnées de Polaris Sector.

Niveau économie le jeux est sympa mais niveau militaire bof bof bof.

----------


## Aramchek

C'est de la merde ce jeu !  :Gerbe:  Vivement DW2 !  ::lol:: 

:Relancededix:  ::ninja::

----------


## Nuka

Je ne suis pas d'accord sérieusement sur le fait que Stellaris soit aussi vide. Il y a déjà pas mal de choses à faire, même si le midgame est un peu (enfin très même) chiant.
Après, je connais paradox, je connais leur politique de DLC et c'est ce qui fait vivre le studio. Je ne suis pas contre, même si je comprends que certains détestent. En général, je ne prends les DLC qu'en période de soldes. Je pense encore une fois que le fondement est bon et qu'il faut attendre de voir.

Et puis lançons la GPO et on verra bien comment le jeu tiens la route en multi  ::): 

(Par contre s'agissant de la GPO j'ai un peu peur, le thread correspondant est devenu très silencieux depuis la release  ::'(:  )

----------


## Sals

Avec tous ces retournements de veste c'est pas ėtonnant  :^_^:

----------


## Steiner

C'es vrai que l'IA est à la ramasse... alliée comme ennemie. Je suis le seul à devoir faire le boulot de mes alliés? Genre je prends un ou plusieurs système (par exploration ou de force) et je leur file via les accords commerciaux... parce que j'ai l'impressions qu'ils stagnent à mort alors qu'ils ont amplement la place pour s'étendre... -_-

----------


## Casimir

Plus tu lis ce topic, plus t'as envie d'acheter Distant World en fait.

----------


## Snakeshit

La colonisation c'est chiant en même temps. Dans EU IV tu cliquais sur la province à coloniser et t'envoyais un colon. La tu produis un vaisseau de colonisation (settler), tu l'amènes sur la planète (zone d'influence prévue de la ville) et tu choisis la meilleure case pour le placer. T'es en 2300 et quelques et tu envois encore 5 péons coloniser. Enfin, 1 pop, qui représente je ne sais pas combien d'habitants. Tu es également incapable de construire plusieurs bâtiments à la fois et tu peux pas directement passer à l'upgrade finale (pour un prix augmenté). C'est les mécaniques qui m'ont toujours fait criser dans Civilization.

Après faut pas non plus paniquer, c'est un bon jeu, mais c'est pas vraiment un EU IV in space.

----------


## CryZy

> Ah oui y'a encore un truc super drôle dans Stellaris.
> 
> Les corvettes c'est le meilleur type de navire.


Ah c'était donc pas seulement une impression.  ::o:

----------


## Uriak

Comme je n'ai jamais joué à UE4 je suis curieux de savoir quels sont les points forts - en terme de méchanismes de jeu - qu'on ne retrouve pas dans un jeu plus "4X" ? Je vois cette remarque assez souvent dans les posts récents sans trop savoir de quoi il retourne. Et tant qu'on y est, il a quoi comme défauts distant worlds, vu qu'il semble encensé dans les mêmes posts ?  ::P:  

My two cents, le problème de méchanismes de "simulation" c'est qu'ils n'impliquent pas toujours un gameplay plus varié ou intéressant. Typiquement on pourrait simuler le moral des unités plus finement, si ça revient comme dans tous les jeux simplistes à dire que l'expérience rend une unité plus forte ça ne change rien...
Quant à la gestion des population/ennui dans le jeu, si on va part là, irl le principal problème c'est qu'on maîtrise peu le progrès et encore moins l'attitude d'une population  ::P:  ça n'implique pas un gameplay fabuleux mais ça veut dire que même en paix, on galère  ::):

----------


## Molina

> Plus tu lis ce topic, plus t'as envie d'acheter Distant World en fait.


Après, distant world, je sais plus combien il y a d'extension, mais il y en a pas mal. Pour y avoir joué au début, je préfère limite stellaris (qui est déjà bien plus beau).

----------


## LePoulpe

> Avec tous ces retournements de veste c'est pas ėtonnant


Moi ça me fait tellement rire et je te conseille de remonter le topic, tu vas bien te fendre la poire.

Certains pensaient vraiment que Stellaris à sa sortie pouvait détrôner DWU, fallait être sacrément optimiste et proche du fanboyisme pour arriver à y croire ...  :^_^: 

On pourra comparer les deux titres dans deux petites années, mais même avec ça, j'ai peur que le jeu n'arrive pas à la hauteur d'un DWU, pas par manque d'ambition de Paradox, mais par une méconnaissance totale du genre et qu'il faudra refondre totalement des pans du jeu actuel. (édité SOTS pour moi ça n'est pas une expérience "en plus on parle de l'éditeur")

D'ailleurs, au lieu de parler de DWU, jouez-y et faites vivre le topic sur CPC de vos folles aventures.   ::wub:: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...terview/page99

----------


## Seymos

Bravo. Maintenant que je l'ai acheté et téléchargé, je regarde ce qui se fait ailleurs : Polaris Sector et Star Ruler 2. Et j'hésite salement. Et ça va se finir sur DW.  :Emo:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Après, distant world, je sais plus combien il y a d'extension, mais il y en a pas mal. Pour y avoir joué au début, je préfère limite stellaris (qui est déjà bien plus beau).


Si je me souviens bien DWU est horriblement cher, et faut sacrément aimer le genre pour l'acheter.

Si t'es plus néophyte, autant rester sur Stellaris.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Bravo. Maintenant que je l'ai acheté et téléchargé, je regarde ce qui se fait ailleurs : Polaris Sector et Star Ruler 2. Et j'hésite salement. Et ça va se finir sur DW.


Seymos ... ça me dit un truc ...

Tu ne serais pas l'amoureux inconditionnel de SOTS qui s'est mangé un râteau avec SOTS 2 ?  ::ninja:: 

Je pensais que tu avais déjà test DWU.  ::P:

----------


## Seymos

> Seymos ... ça me dit un truc ...
> 
> Tu ne serais pas l'amoureux inconditionnel de SOTS qui s'est mangé un râteau avec SOTS 2 ? 
> 
> Je pensais que tu avais déjà test DWU.


Nan. Jamais testé SOTS  (même si je crois que je l'ai sur Steam).

DWU je l'ai mais jamais le temps ni la patience de me faire une vraie partie.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Ah oui y'a encore un truc super drôle dans Stellaris.
> 
> Les corvettes c'est le meilleur type de navire.


Ce qui est logique, je pense, de la même manière que le réacteur T1 à un meilleur rendement que le réacteur T2 mais il prend plus de place.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Laissez leurs le temps de peaufiner le jeu un peu.. Endless Space a ses début avait pas mal de petit défaut lui aussi qui on été supprimé par la suite, donc soyez patient;


Ils étaient 11 sur Endless Space à ses débuts hein.  :^_^: 


(ceci dit je n'ai pas encore joué assez à Stellaris pour qu'il m'embête, je n'ai même pas fini la session tuto)

----------


## Jarec

> Moi ça me fait tellement rire et je te conseille de remonter le topic, tu vas bien te fendre la poire.
> 
> Certains pensaient vraiment que Stellaris à sa sortie pouvait détrôner DWU, fallait être sacrément optimiste et proche du fanboyisme pour arriver à y croire ... 
> 
> On pourra comparer les deux titres dans deux petites années, mais même avec ça, j'ai peur que le jeu n'arrive pas à la hauteur d'un DWU, pas par manque d'ambition de Paradox, mais par une méconnaissance totale du genre et qu'il faudra refondre totalement des pans du jeu actuel. (édité SOTS pour moi ça n'est pas une expérience "en plus on parle de l'éditeur")
> 
> D'ailleurs, au lieu de parler de DWU, jouez-y et faites vivre le topic sur CPC de vos folles aventures.  
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/45...terview/page99


J'assume totalement avoir été overhypé, et fanboysé sur ce jeu.
Et j'assume entièrement m'être totalement trompé. 
Mais je ne pouvais pas imaginer que le jeu ne serait pas fini, que les events de fin ne sont pas finissables, que l'IA est la pire IA que j'ai jamais vu dans un 4X(alors que celle d'EUIV est plutôt énorme), que leur moteur de jeu est a chier et qu'il lague a chaque fois en fin de partie (Quoi que j'aurais du m'en douter sur le stream des blorgs quand les dev de Paradox étaient morts de rire quand le jeu a commencer a laguer).
Et le pire c'est que le jeu se tape un avis très positif sur steam.

----------


## Molina

> J'assume totalement avoir été overhypé, et fanboysé sur ce jeu.
> Et j'assume entièrement m'être totalement trompé. 
> Mais je ne pouvais pas imaginer que le jeu ne serait pas fini, que les events de fin ne sont pas finissables, que l'IA est la pire IA que j'ai jamais vu dans un 4X(alors que celle d'EUIV est plutôt énorme),* que leur moteur de jeu est a chier et qu'il lague a chaque fois en fin de partie* (Quoi que j'aurais du m'en douter sur le stream des blorgs quand les dev de Paradox étaient morts de rire quand le jeu a commencer a laguer).
> Et le pire c'est que le jeu se tape un avis très positif sur steam.


Ah ? Pas chez moi en tout cas.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Pareil, rien à signaler sur une galaxy 1000 étoiles 39 IA sauf à la sauvegarde y a un micro-shuttering. 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Unbindden viennent de spawn, je suis en route vers le portail avec toute ma fédération derrière)

----------


## Aramchek

> Seymos ... ça me dit un truc ...
> 
> Tu ne serais pas l'amoureux inconditionnel de SOTS qui s'est mangé un râteau avec SOTS 2 ? 
> 
> Je pensais que tu avais déjà test DWU.


C'est Railgun ça et SOTS2 n'a jamais existé !  ::ninja::

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Et tant qu'on y est, il a quoi comme défauts distant worlds, vu qu'il semble encensé dans les mêmes posts ?


Sans trop rentrer dans le détail, DW est exigeant dans le sens où il faut bien comprendre les mécanismes du jeu avant d'apprécier pleinement. Logique, sûrement, mais le hic c'est que la courbe d'apprentissage est raide tant le jeu fourmille de détails. C'est pour ça qu'avant de lancer le jeu je ne peux que conseiller des vidéos de tutos ou autres avant de lancer le jeu, histoire de savoir un minimum quoi faire et ne pas se retrouver perdu. Typiquement c'est le problème de la création des modèles de vaisseau, ultra simpliste sur Stellaris mais tellement mieux sur DW... problème : c'est que l'interface sur DW n'est pas clair, et que si tu ne passes pas par un tutos tu risques de ne pas comprendre toutes les subtilités et d'être perdu.

Pour moi c'est le véritable problème de DW : l'implication que le joueur doit fournir avant de maîtriser le jeu. Mais une fois que tu maîtrises, il n'y a pas meilleur 4X spatial sur le marché... A la limite c'est un piège : tout le reste devient assez fade parce que tu voudras toujours comparer avec DW (et pour cause, avec Universe il y a eu 4 extensions si je ne me trompe pas... DW vanilla n'était pas exempt de reproches, comme Stellaris actuellement. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle il ne faut pas trop hypothéquer les chances de Stellaris vu que Paradox a l'habitude de sortir des DLC en pagaille. Du coup c'est ça le problème, comparer DW avec 4 extensions qui en ont fait le jeu de référence avec Stellaris qui sort à peine... enfin à un détail près : l'équipe qui a dev DW était touuuuuuuuute petite en comparaison).

----------


## Railgun

> C'est Railgun ça et SOTS2 n'a jamais existé !


A ma décharge, il y avait Seboss également (c'est probablement  de lui dont LePoulpe parle au demeurant) !

Je suis d'accord avec ceux qui restent optimistes sur l'avenir du jeu. Les mécanismes sont solides, il manque juste un peu de cuisson au jeu :

-plus de mécanismes Grand Strategy - diplomatie, conditions de victoire, décisions et évents, gestion intérieure, idéologie...
-une amélioration de l'IA dans tous les domaines 
-un peu de travail sur les secteurs, en particulier au niveau de l'IA et de l'attribution desur ressources rares
-un bon nombre de choix en plus dans les ordinateurs de bord de vaisseaux et des comportement cohérents
-un peu de travail sur les composants de vaisseaux pas toujours bien foutus
-des empires plus faciles à défendre, que tout ne se joue pas a la première bataille dans une guerre
-du contenu, beaucoup de contenu

----------


## Uriak

> Sans trop rentrer dans le détail, DW est exigeant dans le sens où il faut bien comprendre les mécanismes du jeu avant d'apprécier pleinement. Logique, sûrement, mais le hic c'est que la courbe d'apprentissage est raide tant le jeu fourmille de détails. C'est pour ça qu'avant de lancer le jeu je ne peux que conseiller des vidéos de tutos ou autres avant de lancer le jeu, histoire de savoir un minimum quoi faire et ne pas se retrouver perdu. Typiquement c'est le problème de la création des modèles de vaisseau, ultra simpliste sur Stellaris mais tellement mieux sur DW... problème : c'est que l'interface sur DW n'est pas clair, et que si tu ne passes pas par un tutos tu risques de ne pas comprendre toutes les subtilités et d'être perdu.
> 
> Pour moi c'est le véritable problème de DW : l'implication que le joueur doit fournir avant de maîtriser le jeu. Mais une fois que tu maîtrises, il n'y a pas meilleur 4X spatial sur le marché... A la limite c'est un piège : tout le reste devient assez fade parce que tu voudras toujours comparer avec DW (et pour cause, avec Universe il y a eu 4 extensions si je ne me trompe pas... DW vanilla n'était pas exempt de reproches, comme Stellaris actuellement. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle il ne faut pas trop hypothéquer les chances de Stellaris vu que Paradox a l'habitude de sortir des DLC en pagaille. Du coup c'est ça le problème, comparer DW avec 4 extensions qui en ont fait le jeu de référence avec Stellaris qui sort à peine... enfin à un détail près : l'équipe qui a dev DW était touuuuuuuuute petite en comparaison).


Merci pour les infos, et concernant les méchanismes propres à EU4 ? Du côté de la customization de vaisseaux je sais que c'est à la mode mais j'ai du mal à apprécier le concept, au sens où ça sort un peu des attributs d'un "leader" et ensuite ça revient souvent à aller vers quelques archétypes qui pourraient être des unités fixes, ou alors à viser une combinaison la plus polyvalente.

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Merci pour les infos, et concernant les méchanismes propres à EU4 ? Du côté de la customization de vaisseaux je sais que c'est à la mode mais j'ai du mal à apprécier le concept, au sens où ça sort un peu des attributs d'un "leader" et ensuite ça revient souvent à aller vers quelques archétypes qui pourraient être des unités fixes, ou alors à viser une combinaison la plus polyvalente.


Juste un détail que j'oubliais : sur DW tu peux tout automatiser (à tel point que tu peux faire en sorte de voir ton empire grandir en croisant les bras  ::P:  Cela n'a aucun intérêt mais démontre à quel point l'outil est puissant). En fait les options d'automatisation sont ultras pointues, ce qui fait que tu peux décider avec précision ce qui est de ton ressort et ce qui sera automatisé... Du coup, même si le résultat ne sera pas le même que si un humain s'en occupait, tu peux automatiser les concepts de vaisseaux et ne jamais à avoir à t'en occuper.


Pour EU IV je ne vois pas trop de rapport hormis ceci :
- Définir en amont les objectifs de guerre
- Un système de personnage (sans aucun intérêt)

Et euuuu c'est tout :/ En fait il y a quelques petits trucs empruntés à CK/EU, mais tellement limités que je ne comprends pas ceux qui les utilisent en référence continuellement. Stellaris c'est un 4X on ne peut plus classique dans la plupart de ses principes qui reprend juste 2/3 trucs de ses deux jeux précédents... et hormis le mécanisme des système qui s'inspire de CK, aucun n'a un impact fort sur le jeu. Je ne comprends vraiment pas ceux qui en parlent comme un jeu de grande stratégie alors que c'est juste un 4X pour moi.

----------


## Serpi

> Ce qui est logique, je pense, de la même manière que le réacteur T1 à un meilleur rendement que le réacteur T2 mais il prend plus de place.


Meilleur type de navire ok, mais pas tous seuls, faut qu'ils soient accompagnés (par des tanks, comme l'infanterie française en 40, victoire assurée  ::trollface:: ).
Surtout que comme dans toute stratégie de "canon glass", les effectifs fondent très vite, au contraire des battleships, toujours les derniers à tomber (c'est donc une puissance de feu qui se maintient).

Je ne sais plus qui avait parlé d'un ratio 1:4:8:16 (battleship:destroyer:cruiser:corvette), mais compte tenu de ma modeste expérience (qui compte autant de victoires éclatantes que de ragequit) c'est véritablement la compo gagnante. Par contre il ne faut pas faire l'erreur de poursuivre une guerre sur le long terme avec sa première flotte sans rameuter des corvettes fraîches.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Meilleur type de navire ok, mais pas tous seuls, faut qu'ils soient accompagnés (par des tanks, comme l'infanterie française en 40, victoire assurée ).



Sauf que des corvettes faites pour l'évasion, c'est mortel. Et pas besoin de destroyer ou quoi que ce soit pour gagner.

----------


## Snakeshit

400 corvettes et tu défonces tout  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Truebadour

Je sais pas si je suis mentalement prêt à échanger mon framerate contre de la puissance militaire  ::trollface::

----------


## Sysco

Fan de DW  je prend mon pied aussi dans Stelaris. Rappeler vous de DW en vanilla. Le jeu était une usine a gaze les fins de parties plantaient souvent. 
Perso Stellaris et mon meilleur 4X depuis DW sachant que je suis passé par (Master of orion, ES (tip top en multi), Galactic Civilization3, Stardriver 1 et 2, Polaris ...).

----------


## Tenebris

Je grignote le jeu petit à petit. J'ai recommencé 3 fois de partie à cause d'une gestion pas optimale en fin de compte. J'en suis au point où j’hésite à approfondir au risque d'être lassé. Dans ma toute première partie ( une dizaine d'heures), je commençais à me sentir à l'étroit avec mes voisins et je ne savais plus trop quoi faire. J'imagine que c'est le fameux mid-game dont vous parlez ou ses prémisses.

Ne pas avoir d'espionnage me manque. Faire des falsifications pour justifier une guerre ou des demandes illégitimes m'aurait plu. Pouvoir assassiner un personnage ennemi qui apporte pas mal de bonus aurait été bien. Et effectivement le commerce est vraiment pauvre. Je m'attendais également à devoir lutter plus que ça avec la politique intérieure des secteurs. Sauf que pour le moment ça ressemble à une méta-gestion différée du pauvre sans réelle conséquence, ça se résume à des grosses plaques opaques sur la carte qui rapportent 2 fois moins et son mal gérées.

Comme pour beaucoup, la base du jeu me plait, j'aime l'ambiance et tout, mais je sens bien que le jeu est comme prématuré.

Même si la politique de DLC est consubstantielle à Paradox, je pensais tout de même que leur jeu serait plus profond. Je ne peux m'empêcher de voir ce jeu eu égard au plaisir des débuts de partie et de son potentiel une fois patché c'est pourquoi j'en garde une impression positive. Du coup, pour qu'elle subsiste, je vais le laisser maturer un peu et c'est bien frustrant. J'imaginais pouvoir faire peut-être un AAR un jour avec mes Kérélynes mais c'est largement différé  :tired: 

J'ai lu seulement ce matin la review d'IGN histoire de pas avoir d'a priori négatif en jouant et malgré tout, je retrouve une bonne partie de ce qu'elle pointe.

J'en viens à me demander comment s'est passé l'apha/beta test. Se sont-ils rendus compte des manques de leur jeu? Ont-ils été dépassés par leur projet en oubliant les fondamentaux? En étaient-ils conscient mais indifférents, DLC oblige?

----------


## Ploufito

Indifférents non, ils ont tout simplement pas eu le temps de fignoler le mid-game comme ils l'expliquent dans leur dernier diary :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...yage.932668%2F

----------


## Serpi

> Indifférents non, ils ont tout simplement pas eu le temps de fignoler le mid-game comme ils l'expliquent dans leur dernier diary :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...yage.932668%2F


Résumé des infos intéressantes : une update par mois a priori, nommé après les noms d'auteurs de science fiction.
Plans de route :

"CLARKE" HIGHLIGHTS
- Fixes to the Ethic Divergence and Convergence issues. Currently, Pops tend to get more and more neutral (they lose Ethics, but rarely gain new ones.)
- The End of Combat Summary. This screen looks bad and also doesn’t tell you what you need to know in order to revise your ship designs, etc.
- Sector Management GUI: There are many issues with this, and we will try to get most of them fixed.
- Diplomacy GUI issues. This includes the Diplomatic Pop-Ups when other empires contact you, but also more and better looking Notifications, and more informative tooltips on wars, etc.
- AI improvements: Notably the Sector AI, but also plenty of other things. This kind of work is never "finished"...
- Myriads of bug fixes and smaller GUI improvements.
- Late game crises bugs. There were some nasty bugs in there, blocking certain subplots and various surprising developments.

"ASIMOV" HIGHLIGHTS (NOT SET IN STONE!)
- Border Access Revision: Borders are now open to your ships by default, although empires can choose to Close their borders for another empire (lowering your relations, of course.)
- Tributaries: New diplomatic status and corresponding war goals.
- Joint Declarations of War: You can ask other empires to join you for a temporary alliance in a war against a specific target.
- Defensive Pacts.
- Harder to form and maintain proper Alliances.
- More war goals: Humiliate, Open Borders, Make Tributary, etc.
- Emancipation Faction. We had to cut this one at the last minute. Needs redesign.
- Diplomatic Map Mode. Much requested!
- Diplomatic Incidents: This is a whole class of new scripted events that causes more interaction with the other empires.


CURRENT "HEINLEIN" INTENTIONS
- Sector and Faction Politics: We are working on a design for this. I always wanted to make Factions more closely tied to Sectors, for example...
- Federation and Alliance Politics: As a player, you need more ways of interacting with the other members, push your will through, and get elected, etc.
- Giving Directions to Allies and Subject States.
- Strategic Resource Overhaul: You should need these and search for them far and wide. They should be extremely important.
- Battleship Class Weapons. Some Battleship front sections will be repurposed for an XL size weapon slot. There are currently four ship sizes but only three sizes to weapons, creating -an imbalance. Also, Battleships should have fewer small weapon slots and have to rely on screens of smaller ships.
- Fleet Combat Mechanics: Formations and/or more complex ship behavior is needed.
- Mid-game scripted content: Guarded “treasures”, mid-game crises, colony events, etc.
- Living Solar Systems: Little civilian ships moving around, etc.

----------


## Jarec

Ouais des trucs qui auraient du être la dayone quoi.

----------


## Tenebris

> Indifférents non, ils ont tout simplement pas eu le temps de fignoler le mid-game comme ils l'expliquent dans leur dernier diary :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...yage.932668%2F


Bon en gros je pourrai reprendre mes parties fin juin si tout va bien  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Ouais des trucs qui auraient du être la dayone quoi.


On va pas faire les surpris : c'est un jeu Paradox.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Ouais des trucs qui auraient du être la dayone quoi.


C'est bien connu, les meilleurs jeu vidéos PC l'ont été Day One. Quand aux meilleurs mods "overhaul" dont nous disposons actuellement pour de nombreux jeux, ils ont mis des années à se construire. La patience est une put*** de vertu. Même Civ5 a réussi à produire des choses intéressantes, c'est dire !

----------


## Railgun

Heinlein fait baver....

----------


## Jarec

> C'est bien connu, les meilleurs jeu vidéos PC l'ont été Day One. Quand aux meilleurs mods "overhaul" dont nous disposons actuellement pour de nombreux jeux, ils ont mis des années à se construire. La patience est une put*** de vertu. Même Civ5 a réussi à produire des choses intéressantes, c'est dire !


On parle pas de gros ajouts la. On parle de trucs que des putains de moddeurs ont réussis a sortir en moins d'une semaine après la sortie du jeu. (De nouveau wargoals, meilleure ia, meilleure diplo, ET SURTOUT corriger les events de fin.)

----------


## gnouman

En tout les cas le jeu semble avoir un bon suivie et moi ça me va.  :;):

----------


## Stelteck

J'aimerais vraiment un rewamp de la partie militaire. De l'attrition. Des unités spéciales. Du hit&Run.
Plus de défense statiques plus efficaces. 

Et surtout, surtout. Please je veux des défenses planétaires. Que les flottes subissent des pertes à bombarder des planètes des trucs comme cela. Que les stations de défenses tiennent le choc. Je veux pouvoir fortifier à mort certains systèmes (à grand frais).

----------


## CryZy

C'est vrai que le volet militaire est quand même pas folichon. Autant sur ma première partie en tant que nation pacifique, ça ne m'a pas choqué vu que j'ai évité tout conflit militaire possible, mais même après avec une nation agressive au possible, tu fais la guerre à contrecœur tellement c'est, comment dire, brouillon ? aléatoire ?

----------


## Casimir

C'est quand même dommage de voir autant de joueurs se satisfaire d'un "potentiel" et a considérer normal qu'on doit attendre les dlc soit a ajouter une vingtaine d'euros au jeu .

Je sait bien que Paradox a un gros aura ici mais quand même.  Eu IV était excellent a sa sortie.

----------


## Turgon

Oui, EU4 tenait bien mieux debout que Stellaris à la sortie.

Et je pense qu'ils en sont conscients, d'où l'absence de proposition de beta fermée sur le forum comme on en a en ce moment sur HOI4.

----------


## sabrovitch

EUIV tenait debout à sa sortie. CK2 tenait debout à sa sortie. Même Victoria II tenait debout à sa sortie même si y'avait du gros n'importe quoi.
Stellaris manque de tellement de trucs... Le simple fait que y'ait pas de lobby en multijoueur est une honte. Tous les jeux Clausewitz en ont un, pas Stellaris. C'est inacceptable.

Ah et un dev' diary où ça parle de bugs qui seront fixés dans une grosse update - peut-être avec un DLC cosmétique bundle - ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'il faut compter sur les mods de la communauté pour que le jeu tourne ? Si la communauté a su réparer une connerie en quelques lignes de codes, Paradox attend quoi pour sortir un hotfix ?

Quand je vois ça et que les gens s'extasient sur le topic du dev' diary de voir que les bugs vont ptêtre être corrigés un jour, c'est hallucinant.

----------


## the_wamburger

Sinon y'a des gens qui font des parties en multi par ici ? Je débute tout juste et comme dans tous les jeux, c'est plus simple d'avoir quelqu'un à qui poser des questions bêtes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sysco

Franchement le jeu est bon j'ai 74 heures dessus Il y a de quoi faire oublier 80% des 4X du marché.

----------


## Nuka

> Franchement le jeu est bon j'ai 74 heures dessus Il y a de quoi faire oublier 80% des 4X du marché.


 :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  Mort à l'hérétique !  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon y'a des gens qui font des parties en multi par ici ? Je débute tout juste et comme dans tous les jeux, c'est plus simple d'avoir quelqu'un à qui poser des questions bêtes.


Pas encore joué mais rejoins notre GPO, si tant est qu'elle va se lancer vu que les organisateurs sont déçus du jeu  ::'(:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'ai l'impression que c'est la hype qui joue des tours à ce jeu, en fait. C'est parce que c'est paradox que les gens râlent aussi facilement, et aussi parce qu'ils en attendaient énormément. Mais franchement s'il était sorti de nulle part, on crierait tous au génie.

----------


## the_wamburger

Votre ..?  ::):

----------


## PeterKmad

> EUIV tenait debout à sa sortie. CK2 tenait debout à sa sortie. Même Victoria II tenait debout à sa sortie même si y'avait du gros n'importe quoi.
> Stellaris manque de tellement de trucs... Le simple fait que y'ait pas de lobby en multijoueur est une honte. Tous les jeux Clausewitz en ont un, pas Stellaris. C'est inacceptable.
> 
> Ah et un dev' diary où ça parle de bugs qui seront fixés dans une grosse update - peut-être avec un DLC cosmétique bundle - ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'il faut compter sur les mods de la communauté pour que le jeu tourne ? Si la communauté a su réparer une connerie en quelques lignes de codes, Paradox attend quoi pour sortir un hotfix ?
> 
> Quand je vois ça et que les gens s'extasient sur le topic du dev' diary de voir que les bugs vont ptêtre être corrigés un jour, c'est hallucinant.


Et Stellaris tient debout à sortie. J'ai enquillé 50 heures sur ce jeu, il mérite certainement un enrichissement et un peaufinage, mais je l'ai trouvé plutôt sympathique. Moins chiant que EUIV en tout cas.

----------


## Nuka

> Votre ..?


Ces rouquins... si innocents...

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...=1#post9874042

Elle commence[rait] jeudi soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai l'impression que c'est la hype qui joue des tours à ce jeu, en fait. C'est parce que c'est paradox que les gens râlent aussi facilement, et aussi parce qu'ils en attendaient énormément. Mais franchement s'il était sorti de nulle part, on crierait tous au génie.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. La hype a été grande. La faute à Paradox qui a bien su la gérer ceci dit.

----------


## Oroflex

> Franchement le jeu est bon j'ai 74 heures dessus Il y a de quoi faire oublier 80% des 4X du marché.


Pour moi il est derrière Aurora et DW.

----------


## comodorecass

J'étais vraiment accroc à l'early game lors duquel j'ai pu développer mon empire fraîchement créé. J'en suis à 11h sur la même partie (3 secteurs et environ 15 planètes colonisées) et il faut bien dire que l'ennui pointe légèrement le bout de son nez. Je vise un système et colonise les planètes qui me plaisent le plus, je construis tout ce que je peux autour et je le passe en secteur auto par la suite. Et je recommence plus loin. Tous les empires me détestent et je m'immisce partout sans que quiconque lève le petit doigt. Je vais continuer car j'aime beaucoup le jeu, mais j espère qu'il va se passer un événement intéressant.

----------


## Snakeshit

Bizarrement j'apprécié pas trop l'early game parce que c'est du Civ. Par contre c'est la partie avec le plus à faire en effet :D.

----------


## Sals

Moi ce qui me saoule, c'est le coup des recherches qui bloquent des avancements ou des améliorations sans vraiment savoir par où passer pour améliorer la situation...

J'étais en rupture d'énergie, la loose complète, les frontières léchant des systèmes bourrés de ressources en énergie... Deux trois heures de jeu comme ça, limite démotivant et hop je recherche deux trucs et sans vraiment le savoir mes frontières s'étendent et en plus je peux upgrader mes centrales sans oublier la ressource rare qui double la production... Du coup je me retrouve avec quatre fois d'énergie que nécessaire alors que je pleurais deux minutes avant...

Très frustrant ce manque de visibilité sur les recherches ou alors j'ai loupé un truc... Comme quoi le système d'arbre me parait toujours plus clair que ces trucs à multi voies.

----------


## leplayze

J'ai demandé le remboursement perso, je suis déçu.

----------


## Sysco

J'adore DW sauf qu il est sortie il y a 6 ans, les addons n'y ont ajouté que de la lourdeur, Aurora je n'arrive pas a entrer dedans.
Pour info dès dernières sortie 4X Master of Orion, Polaris, Galactic civ3, Stardrive 1 et 2, Endless space ... j en oublie surement.
Dans le haut du classement Endless space, Distant world et Stellaris..

----------


## sabrovitch

> Mort à l'hérétique ! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pas encore joué mais rejoins notre GPO, si tant est qu'elle va se lancer vu que les organisateurs sont déçus du jeu


Bah justement, l'absence de lobby rend les GPOs un peu compliquées.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Ces rouquins... si innocents...
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...=1#post9874042
> 
> Elle commence[rait] jeudi soir.


J'aimerais bien mais le jeudi soir mes dispos commencent à 21h25-30, le temps de revenir de la boxe. Ça a l'air enthousiasmant comme partie, mais vous avez l'air à couteaux tirés et moi j'arrive la bouche en coeur... je sais pas si j'ai envie de venir faire la chèvre.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

Cette goleri l'ia des secteurs.

----------


## Jarec

> EUIV tenait debout à sa sortie. CK2 tenait debout à sa sortie. Même Victoria II tenait debout à sa sortie même si y'avait du gros n'importe quoi.
> Stellaris manque de tellement de trucs... Le simple fait que y'ait pas de lobby en multijoueur est une honte. Tous les jeux Clausewitz en ont un, pas Stellaris. C'est inacceptable.
> 
> Ah et un dev' diary où ça parle de bugs qui seront fixés dans une grosse update - peut-être avec un DLC cosmétique bundle - ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'il faut compter sur les mods de la communauté pour que le jeu tourne ? Si la communauté a su réparer une connerie en quelques lignes de codes, Paradox attend quoi pour sortir un hotfix ?
> 
> Quand je vois ça et que les gens s'extasient sur le topic du dev' diary de voir que les bugs vont ptêtre être corrigés un jour, c'est hallucinant.


I love you.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Cette goleri l'ia des secteurs.


Essaye de mettre des robots dans les secteurs. La goleri (ou la rage, selon l'humeur) s'ensuit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> I love you.


 ::wub::

----------


## Sysco

Ha le célèbre yo yo émotionnel de cpc ^^.

----------


## smokytoks

Personnellement, même si je ne retrouve pas le niveau d'excellence de DW, je suis plutôt satisfait : un 4X moderne de cette "qualité" en TR à 30 euroboules...

Quand je parle de "qualité", en dehors du fait que, évidemment, j'aurais adoré qu'il soit plus complet et fouillé en vanilla, je le trouve plutôt bien fini. Je suis surement chanceux mais je n'ai rencontré aucun bug bloquant, pas de crash, l'IA des secteurs fonctionne plutôt bien et les limitations qui me gonflaient le plus sont déjà résolues par des mods. En premier lieu, il y avait l'UI insupportable en 1080p, réglé en utilisant ce *mod*. Ainsi que ce qui tourne autour du nombre de "Core Worlds" (réglé de manière plutôt élégante et équilibré avec ce *mod* qui rajoute un décret pour passer de 5 à 10) et la gestion des secteurs corrigé par *Better Sector Mod* (pour celui-là, je vais surement le modifier pour baisser le coût plutôt que le supprimer totalement, en attendant un mod ou un fix pour que le coût ne s'applique pas tant que l'on est en train de modifier un secteur). Bref, au final, plutôt satisfait même si, comme d'habitude, il aurait été mieux de disposer de tout cela dans la release ou en hotfix. En même temps, la sortie a tout juste une semaine et je fonde de grand espoir sur le prochain patch...

----------


## Molina

> Ha le célèbre yo yo émotionnel de cpc ^^.


Bof. Grosso merdo sur ces dernières pages, ça reste très modéré. On est quasi tous d'accord pour dire que le jeu est bien MAIS il manque pas mal de de truc et certains autres trucs sont foireux. 

Même si je reste critique,( je trouve le jeu beaucoup trop gamey pour l'instant, que certains bugs et ajouts auraient dû être à la release) je regrette absolument pas l'achat.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je ne regrette pas non plus, mais il faut aussi constater que malgré les devs diary alléchants (et pas pipeautés) et le let's play de Jay's Gaming, je reste un peu sur ma faim. EU IV a pour lui d'offrir un gameplay totalement différent selon la nation choisie. CK II offre un peu plus d'aléatoire et des mécaniques de jeu vraiment diversifiées selon la culture/religion. Pour l'heure Stellaris n'offre que très peu de diversité selon la race ou l'ethos choisie et je suis assez circonspect sur la possibilité des patches et DLC d'améliorer tout cela. On aura sans doute des mécanismes de jeu approfondis, mais de la diversité, j'en doute.

----------


## Benounet

Est ce que creer des noeuds en jouant en transline for all et blinder la galaxie au max peut aider a ameliorer certains aspects? (defense / attenuation de l'impact du premier fight des stacks de flotte, diplo/guerre forcee pour extension - en esperant que ca force un peu la main aux IA)

----------


## Nuka

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> I love you.





> - - - Mise à jour - - -


get a room  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

> EU IV a pour lui d'offrir un gameplay totalement différent selon la nation choisie.


J'irais pas jusqu'a dire totalement différent parceque contrairement a CK2, quelque soit le pays tu fais grosso modo les mêmes actions dans EU4. Mais oui c'est plus varié, mais c'est surtout une histoire de contexte plus que de gameplay. (ce sont pas les différent bonus d'idées ou de religion qui changent radicalement la donne, mais la situation de départ)

et t'as aussi une variété d'objectifs, soit que tu peux te définir toi même en fonction du pays que tu prend, soit grace aux achievements corsés.

Mais sinon les différences de finition s'explique aussi par les différence dans les projets :
EU4 : ils sont partis d'EU3 et ils fait un nouveau jeu en reprenant l'intégralité d'EU3, y compris les events etc. et en modifiant certains concepts, quasiment dès le début du developpement ils avaient une base jouable sur laquelle ils pouvaient bosser, forcément la qualité et la complexité du jeu en profitaient. Parceque c'est pas juste 2 3 ans de développement, mais aussi de toutes les années de développement dont à bénéficié EU3 qui rentre en ligne de compte.
HOI4 : ils avait HOI3 et HOI2 comme inspirations, mais a la différence d'EU, ils ont décider de repartir de zero. Donc ils ont rien recyclé d'HOI3 pour le 4. Par contre au niveau game design, ils avaient une vision plus solide de ce qui marchait et ce qui marchait pas dans les précédents opus. Mais par contre ils ont eu une base jouable qu’extrêmement tardivement, d'ou les retards. On verra a la sortie, mais pour moi le seul risque c'est des comportements IA qui niquent le jeu, un truc con comme la finlande qui rejoint les alliés qui placent ces derniers en guerre contre l'URSS en 1939 peut te niquer une partie, mais bon la on a un mois de chasse au bug/comportements d'IA/équilibrage devant nous donc ça devrait être bon.
Stellaris : ils sont partis de zero, complètement a l'aveuglette et la aussi n'ont une base jouable que très tardivement dans le développement du jeu, ils ont pas fait de beta fermée, ce qui aurait permis d'éliminer une grande partie des bugs qui ont été repérés dès le premier jour, et ils ont rushé la sortie pour tenir le calendrier et sortir avant HOI4.

----------


## Nuka

> et ils ont rushé la sortie pour tenir le calendrier et sortir avant HOI4.


THAT !

Mais pourquoi finalement ?

----------


## Darkath

> Est ce que creer des noeuds en jouant en transline for all et blinder la galaxie au max peut aider a ameliorer certains aspects? (defense / attenuation de l'impact du premier fight des stacks de flotte, diplo/guerre forcee pour extension - en esperant que ca force un peu la main aux IA)


Sur le fofo paradox, certaines personnes disent en effet que forcer le jeu en hyperlanes pour tout le monde rend en effet le jeu plus stratégique et rend les stations de défenses beaucoup plus utiles. Dans une galaxie spirale ça doit donner aussi plus de relief a la map. 
Mais sinon quand tu joue avec tout les modes de transports, les hyperlanes sont vraiment naze comparées aux autres, le seul avantage c'est pouvoir te barrer d'un systeme rapidement mais si tu compare aux désavantages que tu te tape c'est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Benounet

Je sais bien dadark. Mais "forcer" ce point strategique m'interesse plus qu'autre chose pour le moment.  ::):  
Merci pour la reponse, je vais relancer une game du coup.

----------


## Darkath

> THAT !
> 
> Mais pourquoi finalement ?


Je subodore que HOI4 étant un produit phare de paradox, ils lui ont autorisé certaines largesses en termes de délais et l'annuler n'était pas une option, mais n'ont probablement pas voulu/pu faire de même pour stellaris. Même si aucune date n'avait jamais été annoncé, HOI4 été censé sortir en 2015.
Paradox et les nouvelles license, c'est toujours une histoire compliquée, les devs n'ont pas le droit a l'erreur sinon ils n'ont pas de seconde chance, cf sengoku qui est sorti mais a fait un four donc aucun support et aucun DLC, ou Runemaster qui était juste nul pendant son développement donc ils l'ont tué dans l'oeuf.

----------


## Sysco

Je suis aussi persuadé que tu réduit les ventes de Stellaris si tu le sort après HOI4.

----------


## Nuka

> J'aimerais bien mais le jeudi soir mes dispos commencent à 21h25-30, le temps de revenir de la boxe. Ça a l'air enthousiasmant comme partie, mais vous avez l'air à couteaux tirés et moi j'arrive la bouche en coeur... je sais pas si j'ai envie de venir faire la chèvre.


Pour le moment elle est en voie d'être repoussée sine die, jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait un lobby pour accueillir les joueurs  ::P:  Donc wait and see.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je subodore que HOI4 étant un produit phare de paradox, ils lui ont autorisé certaines largesses en termes de délais et l'annuler n'était pas une option, mais n'ont probablement pas voulu/pu faire de même pour stellaris. Même si aucune date n'avait jamais été annoncé, HOI4 été censé sortir en 2015.
> Paradox et les nouvelles license, c'est toujours une histoire compliquée, les devs n'ont pas le droit a l'erreur sinon ils n'ont pas de seconde chance, cf sengoku qui est sorti mais a fait un four donc aucun support et aucun DLC, ou Runemaster qui était juste nul pendant son développement donc ils l'ont tué dans l'oeuf.


Je pense que tu as raison sur ce point, HOI est LA licence du studio. Je me demande même si elle est pas plus précieuse que EU.

----------


## Uriak

Suite au post au sujet des différences entre nations dans EU4, est-ce que ce n'est pas un soucis des 4X spatiaux en général ? Ils se veulent plus "équilibrés" dans les départs, alors pour les jeux à contexte plus historiques (CK/EU/TW etc) on se paye une situation initiale déjà posée et pas symétrique ce qui change pas mal la manière d'aborder la partie même avec des mechanismes identiques. Le concept des empires décadents est peut-être un pas vers le bon côté, mais après tout quelle coincidence ! les acteurs majeurs de cette conquête spatiales partent tous en même temps  :^_^:  
Bon évidemment ils faut des méchanismes de retroaction négative sinon c'est quasi impossible de gérer des factions qui commencent en meilleure possition, les 4x sont en général toujours orienté accroissement de la puissance.

----------


## farfrael

> Ayant passe beaucoup (trop) de temps a regarder des LPs ce weekend ... je vais courageusement attendre et vous laisser essuyer les platres avant de l'acheter.


 :haha: 
Il manque une icone :cassandre: sur cpc  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Je pense que tu as raison sur ce point, HOI est LA licence du studio. Je me demande même si elle est pas plus précieuse que EU.


EU c'est la première, c'est aussi celle qui change le moins d'opus en opus, je doute qu'EU se fasse reboot de la même façon qu'HOI par ex. 

Mais HOI a longtemps est la plus vendue, chose qui va probablement changer, car CK2 a tapé dans la hype "Game of Thrones" pour se vendre, EU est devenu plus sexy, et Stellaris ça tape dans le public 4X. Par contre HOI a beau être devenu plus sexy ça reste un combo wargame/grandstrategy ce qui est beaucoup moins vendeur que le combo 4X/grandstrategy.

----------


## petraque

A quoi sert l'esclavage ? Je vois aucun bonus de prod mais que des malus de bonheur. J'ai pas encore osé mettre en esclavage mon propre peuple.

----------


## Seymos

Dites, je suis sûrement une bille, mais je me suis abonné à 2 mods (Real Distance et Beautiful Battles), quand je vais sur l'onglet mod dans le launcher du jeu, je vois bien deux box, mais y a rien marqué dedans.



C'est quoi la couille ?

----------


## Nuka

> A quoi sert l'esclavage ? Je vois aucun bonus de prod mais que des malus de bonheur. J'ai pas encore osé mettre en esclavage mon propre peuple.


Meilleur rendement pour la nourriture et les minéraux, moins bon rendement pour l'énergie et la recherche.
Si tu es collectiviste, tu peux rendre esclave sans soucis même tes propres pops.
En fait, en l'état tu peux rendre esclave sans trop de soucis il me semble.

----------


## Darkath

Un bug de l'interface. Normalement tu peux quand même les séléctionner, la t'as pas de bol  :ouaiouai: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Meilleur rendement pour la nourriture et les minéraux, moins bon rendement pour l'énergie et la recherche.
> Si tu es collectiviste, tu peux rendre esclave sans soucis même tes propres pops.
> En fait, en l'état tu peux rendre esclave sans trop de soucis il me semble.


Ils peuvent pas se révolter non plus. Par contre les gens libres qui ont pas les bons éthos peuvent protester

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Dites, je suis sûrement une bille, mais je me suis abonné à 2 mods (Real Distance et Beautiful Battles), quand je vais sur l'onglet mod dans le launcher du jeu, je vois bien deux box, mais y a rien marqué dedans.
> C'est quoi la couille ?


Quand ça m'est arrivé, j'ai fermé le launcher et relancé pour que cela apparaisse, donc pas de souci, ça arrive.

----------


## Serpi

> Dites, je suis sûrement une bille, mais je me suis abonné à 2 mods (Real Distance et Beautiful Battles), quand je vais sur l'onglet mod dans le launcher du jeu, je vois bien deux box, mais y a rien marqué dedans.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dbfdabd...4539c6d1e6.jpg
> 
> C'est quoi la couille ?


J'ai eu un pépin a peu près similaire d'interface (enfin, j'avais des cases de sélection en surbrillance qui dépassaient de partout dans le launcher), ça s'est réglé rapidement avec un peu de modif dans le fichier launcher.gui (dans Steam\SteamApps\common\Stellaris\pdx_launcher\game  \interface).
Tu cherches la ligne 341 (ou un ctrl+F "Background") et tu dégages les # via l'éditeur de texte.

----------


## hein

> J'ai eu un pépin a peu près similaire d'interface (enfin, j'avais des cases de sélection en surbrillance qui dépassaient de partout dans le launcher), ça s'est réglé rapidement avec un peu de modif dans le fichier launcher.gui (dans Steam\SteamApps\common\Stellaris\pdx_launcher\game  \interface).
> Tu cherches la ligne 341 (ou un ctrl+F "Background") et tu dégages les # via l'éditeur de texte.


Merci, j'avais quelques soucis avec cette fenêtre également

----------


## Steiner

Petit soucis avec une planète, je trouve aucune solution... J'ai cédé deux systèmes voisins, tout juste conquis par mes soins, à un allié. Hors il reste une planète dans un des systèmes qui est toujours sous mon contrôle, et je ne veux pas avoir à gérer cette population xéno. Impossible de trouver comment me débarrasser de cette planète et la céder avec le reste du système. La zone d'influence de mon allié apparaît donc comme hachurée, j'aimerais bien lui céder la planète restante, quelqu'un a une idée?

----------


## Molina

> Dites, je suis sûrement une bille, mais je me suis abonné à 2 mods *(Real Distance et Beautiful Battles)*, quand je vais sur l'onglet mod dans le launcher du jeu, je vois bien deux box, mais y a rien marqué dedans.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/dbfdabd...4539c6d1e6.jpg
> 
> C'est quoi la couille ?


Graphic whore  :ouaiouai:

----------


## smokytoks

> J'ai eu un pépin a peu près similaire d'interface (enfin, j'avais des cases de sélection en surbrillance qui dépassaient de partout dans le launcher), ça s'est réglé rapidement avec un peu de modif dans le fichier launcher.gui (dans Steam\SteamApps\common\Stellaris\pdx_launcher\game  \interface).
> Tu cherches la ligne 341 (ou un ctrl+F "Background") et tu dégages les # via l'éditeur de texte.


 ::o: 

Je t'aime !  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> J'irais pas jusqu'a dire totalement différent parceque contrairement a CK2, quelque soit le pays tu fais grosso modo les mêmes actions dans EU4. Mais oui c'est plus varié, mais c'est surtout une histoire de contexte plus que de gameplay. (ce sont pas les différent bonus d'idées ou de religion qui changent radicalement la donne, mais la situation de départ)


EU IV, selon qu'on prenne une force continentale, un colonisateur, un moyen européen, un asiatique ou même des sauvages paumés se joue différemment grâce aux objectifs différents. A moins de vouloir jouer la WC à chaque fois bien sûr.

----------


## the_wamburger

Pourquoi est-ce que ma population des colonies essaie de migrer vers la planète-mère ?  ::sad:: 

J'ai un peuple d'hommes des sables, ils devraient s'y plaire ces tas de cons.  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

> Ouais des trucs qui auraient du être la dayone quoi.


Y'a la moitié de ces trucs qui sont des straight up des ajouts de features, ou encore de l'équilibrage.
Donc bof.

----------


## Nuka

> Pourquoi est-ce que ma population des colonies essaie de migrer vers la planète-mère ? 
> 
> J'ai un peuple d'hommes des sables, ils devraient s'y plaire ces tas de cons.


La planete-mere a un bonus d'habitabilité. Tu peux interdire la migration libre dans les policies si tu veux éviter ça.

----------


## the_wamburger

Y'a pas des trucs pour ajouter des bonus de contentitude à mes ploucs qui habitent dans la savane ?  :Emo:

----------


## petraque

il y a un decret qui donne +10 de bonheur

----------


## the_wamburger

Ok pas de fête foraine, j'ai compris.  :haha:

----------


## Alchimist

Il y a également des bâtiments qui augmente le bonheur, un zoo qui demande une ressource rare et un bâtiment qui demande une recherche rare, et un bâtiment si tu joues une monarchie.

----------


## Jarec

> Y'a la moitié de ces trucs qui sont des straight up des ajouts de features, ou encore de l'équilibrage.
> Donc bof.


La moitié de ces trucs sont déjà ajoutés par des moddeurs en moins de 7 jours.

----------


## the_wamburger

Bon ben ayé, ma première guerre déclarée se termine par une déculottée retentissante...  :^_^: 


J'ai pas dû tout biter aux batailles, parce que dès qu'une flotte ennemie de niveau équivalent à la mienne s'est pointée, je me suis fait défoncer.  ::lol:: 




J'ai plus qu'à recommencer. Tout ça parce que j'ai voulu chercher la merde à un mec qui emmerdait un de mes voisins pacifique et avec qui je commerçais beaucoup.  ::lol:: 



EDIT: et c'est le ragequit surtout, j'ai refilé ma planète-mère par mégarde à ces bâtards d'esclavagistes.  ::ninja::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> EDIT: et c'est le ragequit surtout, j'ai refilé ma planète-mère par mégarde à ces bâtards d'esclavagistes.


Tu leur a donné les marais ?  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'as pas de corvettes, et t'es à 4 contre 1 en puissance de feu, je vois pas l'équivalence là.  ::trollface::

----------


## Calvitruc

Y'avait pas mal de ragots comme quoi Stellaris viendrait chatouiller Distant Worlds mais a ce stade tout le monde voit bien que non. Du moins pas avant un moment si jamais.

Mais la apres 20 heures de jeu je me demande: c'est quoi la difference avec un Polaris sorti il y'a pas long ? Ils jouent tout les deux dans la meme cours ou loin s'en faut ? Je n'ai aucune experience du dernier, mais les ecrans d'alteration de vaisseaux semblent tres proches. Si l'un de vous a joue aux deux je suis preneur d'un rapide survol de la situation.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Bon, j'ai beau être d'accord avec une bonne partie du topic, il n’empêche, je m'éclate bien sur Stellaris.

Et puis j'apprends plein de choses sur moi.
Je pensais être un champion de la liberté personnelle, et rien ne me fait plus sourire que de voir une race entière sous les mêmes étiques.
Je souhaitais du bien à toute la galaxie et aux créatures de l'univers, et je passe des heures à gérer la configuration optimale de mes esclaves.
Je me disais respectueux de la vie dans son ensemble, et la vue d'une planète purgée d'un rapide coup de lame laser m'emplit d'une chaleur douce et sucrée.

J'aime bien  :;):

----------


## Nuka

> Bon, j'ai beau être d'accord avec une bonne partie du topic, il n’empêche, je m'éclate bien sur Stellaris.
> 
> Et puis j'apprends plein de choses sur moi.
> Je pensais être un champion de la liberté personnelle, et rien ne me fait plus sourire que de voir une race entière sous les mêmes étiques.
> Je souhaitais du bien à toute la galaxie et aux créatures de l'univers, et je passe des heures à gérer la configuration optimale de mes esclaves.
> Je me disais respectueux de la vie dans son ensemble, et la vue d'une planète purgée d'un rapide coup de lame laser m'emplit d'une chaleur douce et sucrée.
> 
> J'aime bien


Bref tu es Darth Vador

----------


## Seymos

> Graphic whore


Oh oui  :Emo:

----------


## Nohmas

> Mais la apres 20 heures de jeu je me demande: c'est quoi la difference avec un Polaris sorti il y'a pas long ? Ils jouent tout les deux dans la meme cours ou loin s'en faut ? Je n'ai aucune experience du dernier, mais les ecrans d'alteration de vaisseaux semblent tres proches. Si l'un de vous a joue aux deux je suis preneur d'un rapide survol de la situation.


Polaris et Stellaris ne sont pas du tout du même genre. Polaris est entièrement orienté combat, tout ce qui n'est pas combat est géré de façon succincte : la population n'a pas de désir, donc pas de factions, d'esclavage..., l'exploration beaucoup moins mise en scène et diversifiée, les relations diplomatiques sont moins fines (pas de revendications, casus belli...) mais tout aussi complexes avec une touche de roleplay, mais la recherche est beaucoup plus sympa (beaucoup plus ouverte avec l'introduction de nouveaux concepts et gameplay là où Stellaris se rapprochent de ES avec seulement l'apparition de bonus : laser lvl 1/2/3...). La conception des vaisseaux est beaucoup plus libre et le système d'armement/protection beaucoup moins papier/ciseaux/pierre, avec beaucoup de possibilités de putasseries, avec les vaisseaux camouflés, modules de sabotage... Les batailles sont beaucoup plus détaillées, se jouant en temps réel sur un champ de bataille vaste et distinct de la map galactique, où chaque vaisseau doit être géré séparément, ou un peu à la façon d'un RTS. Voilà pour faire très court.
Perso, j'accroche vraiment à ces deux jeux, chacun pour des raisons différentes.

----------


## the_wamburger

> T'as pas de corvettes, et t'es à 4 contre 1 en puissance de feu, je vois pas l'équivalence là.


J'étais à 2k contre 2k, avec 12 corvettes et une vingtaine de destroyers. Là tu vois que la fin des haricots après que je me sois fait écharper en territoire ennemi.  :^_^: 


Faut vraiment respecter un ratio corvettes-frégates ou tant qu'on en a quelques-unes ça passe ? De la même manière, j'ai commencé avec des missiles, est-ce que ça m'y cantonne ou pas ? J'ai vu que je pouvais rechercher d'autres trucs, mais je l'ai pas vraiment fait du coup. Est-ce qu'il faut varier les armes au sein d'une flotte ?  ::):

----------


## TKN Jez

C'est quoi le délire avec les corvettes? C'est pas le tout premier vaisseau dispo pourtant? C'est tant abusé que ça?

Ptin moi qui sors mes premiers battlecruisers, me dites pas qu'ils servent à rien  :Emo:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'étais à 2k contre 2k, avec 12 corvettes et une vingtaine de destroyers. Là tu vois que la fin des haricots après que je me sois fait écharper en territoire ennemi. 
> 
> 
> Faut vraiment respecter un ratio corvettes-frégates ou tant qu'on en a quelques-unes ça passe ? De la même manière, j'ai commencé avec des missiles, est-ce que ça m'y cantonne ou pas ? J'ai vu que je pouvais rechercher d'autres trucs, mais je l'ai pas vraiment fait du coup. Est-ce qu'il faut varier les armes au sein d'une flotte ?


Si tu tombes sur une flotte qui contre tes missiles, t'es perdu. Il faut obligatoirement varier les combinaisons, et spécialiser les vaisseaux. Genre pas de mix laser/missiles.

Pour ce qui est du ratio corvettes/dest, je me fais quasiment 10 corvettes pour 1 dest. Mais bon c'est un choix, je sais pas ce qui marche le mieux, mais ce que je fais marche très bien. C'est juste chiant à designer et il ne faut pas oublier de mettre à jour ses plans, ce qui peut être rébarbatif. 

Et ne laisse jamais l'ia créer tes plans.  ::P:

----------


## Kruos

> J'étais à 2k contre 2k, avec 12 corvettes et une vingtaine de destroyers. Là tu vois que la fin des haricots après que je me sois fait écharper en territoire ennemi. 
> 
> 
> Faut vraiment respecter un ratio corvettes-frégates ou tant qu'on en a quelques-unes ça passe ? De la même manière, j'ai commencé avec des missiles, est-ce que ça m'y cantonne ou pas ? J'ai vu que je pouvais rechercher d'autres trucs, mais je l'ai pas vraiment fait du coup. Est-ce qu'il faut varier les armes au sein d'une flotte ?


Y a un très bon guide sur Reddit sur comment fitter ses vaisseaux, avec explication du système de combat. J'ai pas le lien par contre mais je sais que quelqu'un la posté il y a quelques pages en amont.

----------


## Snakeshit

Les corvettes ça coûte que dalle, ça esquive bien et c'est ce qui va être visé en priorité par les flottes apparemment.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Essaye de mettre des robots dans les secteurs. La goleri (ou la rage, selon l'humeur) s'ensuit.


Dans mon cas elle place les esclaves sur les centres de recherche et les citoyens sur les mines. 

Mais hormis ça elle a une tendance maladive à générer deux fois la bouffe nécessaire sur une planète. Il doit y avoir une bonne raison à ça mais c'est pas forcément super opti à priori.

----------


## Enyss

Je me demande si les fighters sont efficaces contre les corvettes? Des cruisers/battleship avec des fighters et des swarm missile (pour contrer les point defenses), c'est peut être un bon contre.

Les battleship sont vraiment importants à avoir, ne serrait-ce que pour leurs aura





> Mais hormis ça elle a une tendance maladive à générer deux fois la  bouffe nécessaire sur une planète. Il doit y avoir une bonne raison à ça  mais c'est pas forcément super opti à priori.


Avoir de la bouffe en excès, ça augmente la vitesse de reproduction me semble t'il. Personnellement, je met l'accent sur la bouffe au début, puis une fois la planète colonisée entièrement, je remplace la bouffe excédentaire par autre chose.

----------


## Tellmarch

> Y a un très bon guide sur Reddit sur comment fitter ses vaisseaux, avec explication du système de combat. J'ai pas le lien par contre mais je sais que quelqu'un la posté il y a quelques pages en amont.


C'est celui-ci ? _Reddit_

----------


## Roguellnir

> C'est quoi le délire avec les corvettes? C'est pas le tout premier vaisseau dispo pourtant? C'est tant abusé que ça?
> 
> Ptin moi qui sors mes premiers battlecruisers, me dites pas qu'ils servent à rien


Les corvettes n'ont pas de malus sur l'esquive, ce qui rend tes vaisseaux extrêmement résistants. De plus, avec un bon admiral et les propulseurs au niveau max tu peux monter au dessus de 100% en esquive ce qui te rend virtuellement invincible si tu as des Point Defense pour contrer les missiles.

Le Battleship peut-être intéressant vu qu'il peut avoir une haute valeur d'armure, mais la corvette reste une valeur sure.

Ensuite c'est du min-maxing, on s'en sort très bien sans en solo et pour le multi' peu de gens en abusent sur les serveurs publics.

Un petit thread reddit ou le type explique qu'il prend les flottes des Fallen Empire qui ont 20k de puissance avec une flotte de corvettes de 3k (Marrant parce que mes corvettes prennaient chers pendant mes affrontements, meme avec des réacteurs T4).

----------


## Anonyme210226

Comment est-ce qu'on colonise des planètes avec des robots ?

----------


## the_wamburger

Merci pour les précisions sur le militaire, ça devrait m'aider pour ma prochaine tentative.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Les fighters/bombers sont utiles contre rien, ils n'ont que 8 de portée et les Battleships/cruiser restent en retrait par rapport a la bataille, donc ne s'en servent quasiment pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment est-ce qu'on colonise des planètes avec des robots ?


Faut déjà avoir un robot sur une planète quelque part, et ensuite tu construis un colonyship en séléctionnant robot comme POP.

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, j'ai une idée de mod gameplay qui pourrait être sympa : payer 1 d'influence pour agir ponctuellement sur une planète d'un secteur. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible, des connaisseurs du modding?




> Les fighters/bombers sont utiles contre rien, ils n'ont que 8 de portée et les Battleships/cruiser restent en retrait par rapport a la bataille, donc ne s'en servent quasiment pas.


Faudrait modifier ca alors :/

Parce qu'en théorie, ça devrait être un contre

----------


## Da-Soth

> Cette goleri l'ia des secteurs.


Je trouve qu'elle fait le boulot. Elle focus la bouffe pendant le développement et suit la ligne que je lui demande. Elle produit de l’énergie si je lui demande ou blinde les défenses si j'en fais un secteur militaire.

----------


## Darkath

> Faudrait modifier ca alors :/
> 
> Parce qu'en théorie, ça devrait être un contre


Je pense qu'ils ont oublié un 0 dans la portée des fighters/bombers  ::happy2::

----------


## Enyss

Après, est ce que c'est pas la portée des fighters en eux même (les fighters pouvant s'écarter plus du vaisseau)?

----------


## Darkath

Nope. Les fighters ne font rien a part a une distance extrêmement proche (genre, tu sais, 8 de distance  ::P: )

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je trouve qu'elle fait le boulot. Elle focus la bouffe pendant le développement et suit la ligne que je lui demande. Elle produit de l’énergie si je lui demande ou blinde les défenses si j'en fais un secteur militaire.


L'IA n'est pas horrible. Elle juste un peu chelou par moment mais j'ai bon espoir que ce soit corrigé dans un futur proche.

Ca doit dépendre aussi de comment elle est "conduite" quand on instaure le secteur. Vu que le système est un peu nébuleux, on a des trucs un peu bizarre par moment. Par exemple je ne comprend pas comment l'IA choisi sa preference pour la recherche. Elle me fait trouzmille engineering lab. Mais bon. Un jour je saurai manier la bête. 

Il y a deux trois trucs aussi à éviter comme lui donner des frontier outpost. Je ne sais pas très pourquoi mais ca la freine pas mal. L'influence surement 
Je lui colle systèmatiquement le 'allow redevelopment tiles' maintenant. Ca l'aide à mieux se comporter.
Je taxe à 75% et je lui donne des "subventions" au début du developpement du secteur. Les 25 et 50% sont inutiles de part le fonctionnement du secteur.

Il y a beaucoup d'avantage à utiliser les secteurs. Un gouverneur de secteur c'est autant de gouverneur de planètes à ne pas recruter mais il y a besoin d'un petit coup de polish.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Faut déjà avoir un robot sur une planète quelque part, et ensuite tu construis un colonyship en séléctionnant robot comme POP.


Alors corollaire, comment installe-t-on des robots sur des planètes ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, mon souci avec les secteurs, c'est qu'on a pas accès à leurs spatioports aussi facilement qu'aux nôtres. Quand on veut se construire une flotte en avant-poste de son empire, c'est chiant.

----------


## stivideogames

Le mid game est clairement mou et le jeu donne une impression de pas fini du coup. MAIS le jeu est complexe, complexe dans le sens où beaucoup d'éléments sont entremêlés entre eux (un paramètre impacte l'autre qui impacte un autre etc.). Ce genre de jeu (ou de programme informatique globalement ou de "chose" encore plus globalement) fait que nous devons accepter l'échec. Ça veut dire que des fois, un comportement va être génial puis un autre pourri. Plus il y a de complexité et plus le comportement (et donc l'IA) devient imprévisible. Et c'est plutôt une bonne chose je trouve car cela rendra le jeu plus intéressant.

Plus ils vont ajouter du contenu et plus le jeu va se révéler du coup je pense. Ou pas... Mais c'est le prix a payer si on veut des jeux complexes. Sinon, on a le droit qu'à des jeux dont lIA est entièrement développée et "prévue" par les devs et ça montre très vite ces limites ce genre de situation.

Si les devs tiennent le délai annoncé, on aura déjà plus de contenu cet été et les moddeurs vont aussi faire le job pour ceux qui veulent tout tout de suite  ::): . C'est un peu triste de voir des jeux qui sortent avec cette impression de pas fini mais il est terminé pour moi. Je veux dire qu'il est jouable et qu'on peut déjà y consacrer une paire de temps à s'y perdre.

Les jeux Paradox, c'est comme certains jeux de société (type Zombicide). Tu achètes la boîte de base et tu t'amuses. Mais c'est au fur et à mesure qu'ils ajoutent des extensions que le jeu révèle sa saveur. On s'est tous fait hyper (moi le premier) et finalement on est décu mais les retours de la communauté vont aider à améliorer le bousin  ::): 

Et comme ils en ont vendu des caisses, ils vont certainement avoir le budget pour mettre les devs qui vont bien.  Enfin j'espère  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Alors corollaire, comment installe-t-on des robots sur des planètes ?


Faut le construire. Tu clique sur une tile, tu clique sur build et en haut tu peux construire un robot pour 150 credits (et après il te coute des crédits en maintenance)

Ca se "construit" comme une POP additionelle, donc tu peux construire un robot et un batiment en même temps.

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Alors corollaire, comment installe-t-on des robots sur des planètes ?


Sur une case vide de pop tu cliques sur construire et, si tu as la tech qui le permet, tu auras, en premier dans la liste, la possibilité de construire des robots.

Attention ceci dit, ils prennent 30 mois pour être opérationnels (incompressible j'ai l'impression)... et ne popent pas en même temps si tu en construis plusieurs, mais d'affilée... autrement dit c'est trop long pour devenir vraiment intéressant je trouve.

----------


## Mandario

> Alors corollaire, comment installe-t-on des robots sur des planètes ?


Quand tu as un accord de flux migratoire avec un empire qui utilise les robots comme main d'oeuvres, y a des robots qui débarquent sur tes planètes en immigrés, sur ces planètes, tu as l'option des robots avec les autres profils génétiques, quand tu construit un vaisseau de colons... c'est comme ça que j'ai fait pour coloniser une planète, pour voir... autrement, j'ai pas éssayé.

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est bizarre, j'ai la techno, mais j'ai jamais vu ça. Merci beaucoup en tout cas !

----------


## Anonyme899

> Plus ils vont ajouter du contenu et plus le jeu va se révéler du coup je pense. Ou pas...


Stellaris dev Diary 33
Ca va se developper. On aura assez prochainement une première update pour boucler l'urgent.

----------


## Tomaka17

Je ne suis pas sûr de moi, mais je crois qu'on ne peut créer de vaisseau colonial de robots qu'une fois avoir recherché la technologie "Droïdes". La tech "Robot" ne suffit pas.

----------


## Anonyme210226

::lol::  Il doit me manquer cette techno. Je vérifierai ce soir.

----------


## Snakeshit

Ce que j'apprécie c'est qu'on peut avoir des techs avancées avant d'avoir les techs primitives. J'ai les IA conscientes ('Sentient AI') mais ni les robots ni les droides. J'ai eu les lasers Rayons X avant les lasers bleus.
C'est déconcertant.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Je taxe à 75% et je lui donne des "subventions" au début du développement du secteur. Les 25 et 50% sont inutiles de part le fonctionnement du secteur.


L'une des clef pour que les secteurs se développent au mieux, c'est effectivement de les bombarder de subventions en minéraux et crédits énergétiques, mais pas uniquement au début mais bien tout au long de leur évolution. L'IA gouverneur pioche dans la réserve pour produire les améliorations. De nombreux joueurs qui se sont plaints que les systèmes ne se développaient pas assez n'avaient pas investit suffisamment dans ceux-ci. Ceci-dit, il est clair que l'IA gouverneur ne mini-maxe pas. 
Autre point que j'ai remarqué : il ne faut pas hésiter à forcer le peuplement des planètes les plus intéressantes via le décret adéquat. J'ai l'impression que çà contraint l'IA à développer la planète, ne serait que pour contrer la famine lié à l'afflux brutal de migrants... (c'est éthiquement horrible mais très réaliste "historiquement" parlant).

----------


## smokytoks

> Alors corollaire, comment installe-t-on des robots sur des planètes ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon, mon souci avec les secteurs, c'est qu'on a pas accès à leurs spatioports aussi facilement qu'aux nôtres. Quand on veut se construire une flotte en avant-poste de son empire, c'est chiant.


Pour les Spaceports des secteurs, j'utilise les raccourcis clavier : Ctrl+1-9 pour assigner...

----------


## Kesitem

Tiens, juste une question au passage: connait-on la taille de l'équipe et la durée de développement du jeu?

----------


## anzy

Hop acheté samedi, on l'a pas lâché pendant 2 jours d'affilés en multi, pour l'instant c'est du très bon, perso je préfère à endless space qui m'avait un peu déçu (les goûts et les couleurs), et à terme je pense qu'il va me faire lâcher sin of solar. Pour l'avenir du jeu je n'ai pas trop de crainte, quand on voit l'évolution d'un CK 2 que paradoxe a très bien fait évolué (et pas tant de dlc vitaux payants que ça malgré ce qu'en disent les mauvaises langues, et au pire y'a les promos fréquentes).
De mon point de vue (je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été dit), mais je trouve comme tous les jeux de ce genre sortis ces dix dernières années, qu'il manque beaucoup sur la gestion de la diplomatie et surtout de l'espionnage (assassinat, sabotage etc), qu'on trouvait dans imperium galactica 2 et autre pax imperia par exemple.
Bref paradox a du boulot, mais déjà la base est là, et elle est déjà bien trippante !

----------


## Madvince

> Pour les Spaceports des secteurs, j'utilise les raccourcis clavier : Ctrl+1-9 pour assigner...


Le problème est que les colons, et tout autre vaisseau je crois, n'apparaissent pas dans la liste à droite quand ils sont construits sur un spatioport de secteur.

----------


## Sals

Comment on construit de nouveaux spatioports ? Il me dit que je dois avoir une sorte d'ébauche avant de commencer mais les constructeurs n'ont pas l'option... ni les cases sur sol de la colonie... donc on fait comment ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Comment on construit de nouveaux spatioports ? Il me dit que je dois avoir une sorte d'ébauche avant de commencer mais les constructeurs n'ont pas l'option... ni les cases sur sol de la colonie... donc on fait comment ?


Comment tu ferai pour contruire un spatioport si après une guerre tu n'avais ni constructeur, ni spatioport?

Tu regarderai l'onglet spatioport de la planète pour en construire un.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il faut choisir son mode de défense pour dégriser la case aussi.

----------


## Sals

> Il faut choisir son mode de défense pour dégriser la case aussi.


Ok c'est ça le truc car c'était tout le temps grisé. Merci.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Salut,
Je m'y mets doucement...

J'ai pas bien tout compris pour les anomalies: elles popent au hasard où elles sont là une fois pour toute -> est ce qu'envoyé un vaisseau scientifique dans un secteur déjà exploré permet d'en trouver ou ça ne sert à rien ?

Dans le tuto, il y a une quete construction  "réseau miniers sur des astéroides", mais pour moi c'est juste un batiment sur une planete constructible. y a rie à construire sur les astéroïdes ou les planetes non habitables (à part station minière, si le vaisseau de construction le permet ?)

J'ai eu une info selon laquelle une de mes planetes abritait des etre au niveay tech moyen age. Je ne sais plus où et je voudrai y construire un poste d'observation, comment la retrouver ? j'ai beau regarder via le construction ship depuis la carte, je ne trouve aucune planete où je puisse contruire ça.

Est ce qu'il n'y aurai pas une sorte d'équivalent au grand livre sur CK2 ? un endroit où voir d'un coup ke nombre de monde habitables, leur type, les ressources, les pops... à part la carte détaillée ?

Pour les tech je ne comprends pas trop les recherches...je n'ai rien sur les technos hyperlane jump ou autres choses que j'ai vue évoquées par ici ! Pareil pour les vaisseaux, j'ai laissé 'IA les optimiser (apparement à ne surtout pas faire) parceque je ne vois pas trop quoi faire.

Bizarrement CK2 me parait plus simple avec le recul ( ! )
bref, je ne comprends pas tout ce que je fais, mais je m'amuse bien pour l'instant.

----------


## Madvince

Je trouve CK2 beaucoup plus complexe pour moi . Pour preuve , il a une bonne réputation quasi partout,  je l'ai essayé mais je n'ai pas accroché , surtout de par sa complexité , enfin sa courbe d'apprentissage !

----------


## yaknic

> J'ai pas bien tout compris pour les anomalies: elles popent au hasard où elles sont là une fois pour toute -> est ce qu'envoyé un vaisseau scientifique dans un secteur déjà exploré permet d'en trouver ou ça ne sert à rien ?


*Au hasard lors de l'exploration d'un système, je ne pense pas que de nouvelles anomalies apparaissent après.*



> Dans le tuto, il y a une quete construction  "réseau miniers sur des astéroides", mais pour moi c'est juste un batiment sur une planete constructible. y a rie à construire sur les astéroïdes ou les planetes non habitables (à part station minière, si le vaisseau de construction le permet ?)


*Tu peux juste construire en orbite pour récupérer des ressources exploitables.*



> J'ai eu une info selon laquelle une de mes planetes abritait des etre au niveay tech moyen age. Je ne sais plus où et je voudrai y construire un poste d'observation, comment la retrouver ? j'ai beau regarder via le construction ship depuis la carte, je ne trouve aucune planete où je puisse contruire ça.


*Passe par le menu contact, tu auras une trace et l'emplacement.*



> Est ce qu'il n'y aurai pas une sorte d'équivalent au grand livre sur CK2 ? un endroit où voir d'un coup ke nombre de monde habitables, leur type, les ressources, les pops... à part la carte détaillée ?


*Aucune idée ...*



> Pour les tech je ne comprends pas trop les recherches...je n'ai rien sur les technos hyperlane jump ou autres choses que j'ai vue évoquées par ici ! Pareil pour les vaisseaux, j'ai laissé 'IA les optimiser (apparement à ne surtout pas faire) parceque je ne vois pas trop quoi faire.


*Je ne sais pas si on peut changer la technologie de déplacement. Pour les vaisseaux, j'essaye de mettre les mêmes portées d'armes (il faut parfois jouer avec les blocs composants l'appareil) sur un modèle tout en optimisant pour que l’énergie soit au plus bas. Dans la flotte je mixe mes modèles pour avoir des types de dégâts différents*

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, le meilleur moyen de controller l'ethos de ses populations, c'est quand tu es fanatic collectivist : tu enslave toute les pop qui changent de ta ligne  ::ninja:: 

Edit : et le truc ultime pour les frégates, les crystal-infused/forged plating 

Ça ajoute des hp de façon notable. C'est une technologie qui se récupère en analysant les cristallines entities, mais apparemment, c'est que sur les élites (qui sont rares, c'est les spawn de 3 à 400 de power)

----------


## fractguy

Persio je vois Stellaris comme un tuto++. On est loin de la complexité de ses illustres ainés, mais on pose une base saine, facilement compréhensible, et qui j'espere, va se complexifier au fil du temps pour rejoindre les standards d'un EU ou d'un CK.

Je pense que ça a été voulu par Paradox, cad filer une version simpliste pour démarrer, et ainsi attirer tout un paxon de joueurs sensibles à la réput du studio, sans avoir jamais pris le temps de s'investir à fond dans la lecture de tutos indispensables si t'es un néophyte, pour les amener petit à petit (pas forcément à coup de DLC payant) à force de patch vers un truc plus complexe, moins accessible, mais plus costaud en terme de gameplay.

Dans un sens (si mon feeling est juste  ::ninja:: ) Stellaris serait l'antithèse de SFV: on drague la base quitte a frustrer le noyeau hardcore, mais on promet in fine de rajouter des éléments susceptibles de satisfaire les habitués exigeants.

----------


## hein

> Je pense que ça a été voulu par Paradox, cad filer une version simpliste pour démarrer, et ainsi attirer tout un paxon de joueurs sensibles à la réput du studio, sans avoir jamais pris le temps de s'investir à fond dans la lecture de tutos indispensables si t'es un néophyte, pour les amener petit à petit (pas forcément à coup de DLC payant) à force de patch vers un truc plus complexe, moins accessible, mais plus costaud en terme de gameplay.


Euh je pense que la realité est beaucoup plus terre a terre, ils ont juste rusher la sortie avec ce qui etait developpé et stable pour pouvoir lui laissé de l'espace avant un produit plus important (HOI), le reste prévu du jeu etant sortie via patch tranquillement...

----------


## fractguy

> Euh je pense que la realité est beaucoup plus terre a terre, ils ont juste rusher la sortie avec ce qui etait developpé et stable pour pouvoir lui laissé de l'espace avant un produit plus important (HOI), le reste prévu du jeu etant sortie via patch tranquillement...


C'est pas faux  ::P: 

Mais un jeu aussi accessible/simple dans l'historique des sorties Paradox, ça remonte à quand?

----------


## smokytoks

> Le problème est que les colons, et tout autre vaisseau je crois, n'apparaissent pas dans la liste à droite quand ils sont construits sur un spatioport de secteur.


Tu dézoome suffisamment pour faire disparaitre les icônes de ressources mais pas assez pour les symboles d'empire, il ne reste plus que les symboles de vaisseau, un p'tit hover pour repérer les vaisseaux de colonisation et c'est joué...

Ou, encore plus simple, tu utilises le bouton "Colonize" de la planète que tu souhaites annexer, ça fait apparaitre une popup avec la liste détaillé des vaisseaux disponibles. C'est d'ailleurs encore mieux puisque tu as accès aux détails des POP embarquées (ethos & traits)...

----------


## Darkath

> Euh je pense que la realité est beaucoup plus terre a terre, ils ont juste rusher la sortie avec ce qui etait developpé et stable pour pouvoir lui laissé de l'espace avant un produit plus important (HOI), le reste prévu du jeu etant sortie via patch tranquillement...





> C'est pas faux 
> 
> Mais un jeu aussi accessible/simple dans l'historique des sorties Paradox, ça remonte à quand?


C'est 2 choses différentes. Stellaris est en effet plus simple et accessible, aussi plus visuel que les autres jeux paradox et c'est bien pour attirer un public large, et taper dans le genre 4X dans lequel on se tape pas mal de bouses ces derniers temps (ce que d'une certaine manière, Paradox a fait avec City Skylines, le jeu est super simple et accessible, mais c'était tellement la misère sur le marché du city builder que simplement faire un truc correct suffisait a devenir le meilleur)
D'autre part il a aussi été rushé pour tenir la date de sortie, mais ça, ça concerne les bugs et la finition, pas la philosophie du jeu et son game design.

----------


## smokytoks

Pour compléter la réponse précédente :



> Dans le tuto, il y a une quete construction  "réseau miniers sur des astéroides", mais pour moi c'est juste un batiment sur une planete constructible. y a rie à construire sur les astéroïdes ou les planetes non habitables (à part station minière, si le vaisseau de construction le permet ?)


Il s'agit bien de construire une station de minage sur un corps céleste le permettant (icône "rubis"). En démocratie, tu retrouveras le même type de "quête" sous forme de mandat à remplir pour récupérer de l'influence...

J'ai pas fait le tuto, vérifie qu'il ne faut pas que tu construise à un endroit spécifique. Si c'est le cas, tu devrais avoir un bouton "Track on map" ou bien une icône type Cible orange sur la map...




> J'ai eu une info selon laquelle une de mes planetes abritait des etre au niveay tech moyen age. Je ne sais plus où et je voudrai y construire un poste d'observation, comment la retrouver ? j'ai beau regarder via le construction ship depuis la carte, je ne trouve aucune planete où je puisse contruire ça.


Fenêtre contact, cherche une ligne avec un sous-titre en beige sombre, en sélectionnant, tu trouveras un bouton pour centrer la vue sur la planète en question. Plus qu'à sélectionner un constructeur dans la liste à droite puis clic-droit sur la planète pour construire une station d'observation...




> Est ce qu'il n'y aurai pas une sorte d'équivalent au grand livre sur CK2 ? un endroit où voir d'un coup ke nombre de monde habitables, leur type, les ressources, les pops... à part la carte détaillée ?


Malheureusement, non, et c'est l'un des plus gros manque à l'heure actuelle pour moi...

Pour y voir plus clair, n'oublie pas de cocher la case "Infos détaillées" dans la barre en bas à droite...




> Pour les tech je ne comprends pas trop les recherches...je n'ai rien sur les technos hyperlane jump ou autres choses que j'ai vue évoquées par ici !


Pas moyen de changer de techno à ce niveau sans mod...

----------


## Narkoth

Question à vous les bons joueurs habitués, j'ai pas trouvé comment faire plus de 5 planètes...
Vous suriez me donner la marche à suivre pour étendre mon empire ?

----------


## Enyss

Il faut faire des secteurs.

Et tu peux dépasser le max, ca te diminue "juste" tes gains en ressources. Mais si tu es large, avoir une planète de plus ca peut se faire

----------


## smokytoks

Faut créer un secteur, dans la fenêtre "Empire", onglet "Planètes". Et y basculer une ou plusieurs colonies...

Elle sortiront ensuite de ton contrôle direct pour être gérées par une IA de secteur à laquelle tu pourras donner une priorité de développement entre Militaire, Minage, Recherche ou Energie. Tu peux également définir un niveau de taxe et éventuellement lui permettre de disposer des tiles librement ou la limiter en fonction des ressources disponibles sur chacune d'entre elles, sans pouvoir non plus remplacer un bâtiment existant...

A savoir que ladite IA est plutôt perfectible et qu'il vaut mieux lui confier des planètes déjà un minimum développées...

Après, y'a des mods pour étendre ou faire sauter complètement cette limite. Ainsi que pour améliorer la gestion des secteurs. Tu peux remonter le thread jusqu'à l'un de mes derniers posts où je les liste...

Faut aussi savoir que ce n'est pas une limite stricte, il y a "juste" un malus de 10% par planète au-delà de la limite sur l'income en énergie et influence. J'arrive régulièrement à tenir entre 1 et 3-4 planètes au-delà de la limite...

----------


## La Chouette

Juste un détail des secteurs qui pose problème : même sur des planètes développées complètement et en lui interdisant de toucher aux bâtiments, l'IA les upgrade quand elle le peut. 
Alors, c'est pratique quand tu récupères une tech qui te permet d'améliorer un bâtiment, mais pas quand l'IA diminue inutilement ses rendements en passant ta ferme hydroponique au niveau 3 alors que la basique était suffisante.

----------


## IriK

Après 1 semaine et demi de partiels et rapport de stage à rendre, j'ai enfin trouver le temps pour lancé le téléchargement du jeu !  :Vibre:

----------


## wushu_calimero

Merci Yaknic, Smokytoks.

Du coup pour les déplacements, c'est décidé une fois pour toute au départ et on ne peut pas changer c'est ça ? (j'ai pris par défaut les nations unies).

----------


## Narkoth

Merci des conseils, je vais tenter ça  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

> Merci Yaknic, Smokytoks.
> 
> Du coup pour les déplacements, c'est décidé une fois pour toute au départ et on ne peut pas changer c'est ça ? (j'ai pris par défaut les nations unies).


Je crois que tu peux changer mais c'est extrêmement rare et dur de tomber sur la tech qui t'ouvre un autre mode de déplacement. En fin de jeu t'as aussi des techs rares et dangereuse pour avoir un mode  de déplacement ultime.

----------


## Sals

Cette arnaque : je vis des siècles peinard dans mes frontières avec mes amis les aliens autour de moi et hop d'un seul coup contact via les coms interceptées, déclaration de guerre, et une flotte de malade qui pop' en hyperdrive juste à côté de ma planète mère et dézingue tout ce qui traine y compris ma flotte qui n'inflige aucun dégat... et c'était juste un empîre lambda mal luné...

Dégouté  :tired: 

En plus les bases militaires c'est de la mousse, faut en construire une dizaine pour avoir une chance de contrer une flotte...

----------


## Enyss

Ce dont je parlais plus haut : la défense ultime pour les frégates :



Pas de computer defensif et pas de plating : 300 hp
Avec un computer défensif avancé et deux plating : 600 hp (et de l'évasion en plus  ::P: ), soit les hp d'un destroyer

Pour la modique somme de 23 cristal  :Bave: 





> En plus les bases militaires c'est de la mousse, faut en construire une dizaine pour avoir une chance de contrer une flotte...


C'est à utilise comme des pièges, ca sert à fixer l'enemi le temps que tu lui tombe dessus, ou a te laisser le temps de fuir. Il est clair qu'une forteresse face à toute l'armée ennemie, c'est no match. C'est très efficace dans les parties à hyperlane

Une autre utilité contre l'ia, c'est de lui peter ses ravitaillements qui se baladent à 2-3  :Fourbe:

----------


## Ploufito

J'ai du louper un épisode sur la guerre. 

Un mec me déclare la guerre alors que j'ai quasiment pas de flotte, me pète une station, se barre et puis... plus rien. J'ai donc tout le temps de monter une flotte (trop sympa) et je l'ouvre en deux, puis il décide que finalement la guerre c'était pas une bonne idée et la paix est signée sans même me demander mon avis  ::huh:: 

D'accord ...

EDIT : en bonus ma flotte est déclarée "perdue", en espèrant qu'elle réapparaisse dans pas trop longtemps

----------


## smokytoks

En survolant une icône (soit la notif', soit la flotte dans le panneau de droite), tu dois normalement avoir l'info sur le statut et la date de retour programmée de tes unités MIA. Cela arrive plutôt souvent à mes vaisseaux scientifiques, au moment où tu choppes un nouveau contact...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Y a moyen d'automatiser les scan de système par les vaisseaux scientifiques ? Ou tout du moins d'établir une route entre plusieurs systèmes à explorer ?

----------


## Roguellnir

Si tu ne sais pas qu'on peut utiliser le Shift pour enchaîner les ordres, je n'ose imaginer la souffrance que tu as du endurer en jouant.

Bref, Shift au moment de cliquer ajoute l'ordre dans la queue des actions a effectuer.

----------


## Railgun

Shift + clic droit dans la carte galactique, je precise.

On peut faire la meme avec la construction de stations.

----------


## LetoFou

> Persio je vois Stellaris comme un tuto++. On est loin de la complexité de ses illustres ainés, mais on pose une base saine, facilement compréhensible, et qui j'espere, va se complexifier au fil du temps pour rejoindre les standards d'un EU ou d'un CK.
> 
> Je pense que ça a été voulu par Paradox, cad filer une version simpliste pour démarrer, et ainsi attirer tout un paxon de joueurs sensibles à la réput du studio, sans avoir jamais pris le temps de s'investir à fond dans la lecture de tutos indispensables si t'es un néophyte, pour les amener petit à petit (pas forcément à coup de DLC payant) à force de patch vers un truc plus complexe, moins accessible, mais plus costaud en terme de gameplay.
> 
> Dans un sens (si mon feeling est juste ) Stellaris serait l'antithèse de SFV: on drague la base quitte a frustrer le noyeau hardcore, mais on promet in fine de rajouter des éléments susceptibles de satisfaire les habitués exigeants.


Je pense que c'est tout à fait çà. J'avoue que j'ai jamais réussi à me mettre au jeux paradox avant celui-ci. Et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé.
Celui-ci j'ai eu un peu de mal à me mettre dedans mais j'ai réussi quand même et maintenant je suis accro.

Il y a juste un truc qui me chiffonne c'est le mid-game je ne sais pas si çà fait çà aussi pour vous. Dans les 4X à la civ ou endless il y avait toujours quelque chose à faire: Optimiser tels ou tels planètes, construire tels ou tels améliorations. Même sans faire la guerre il y avait quand même moyen de s'occuper.
Ici quand t'es coincé au milieu d'une quintuple alliance, que toutes tes planètes centrales sont optimisées, que les améliorations des systèmes sont construites et bein j'ai l'impression que tu ne fais qu'attendre que les technos passent. Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais fini une seule partie. Arrivé en mid-game j'en re-débute une nouvelle... C'est normal docteur ou j'ai loupé un truc ?

----------


## G@belourd

> Je pense que c'est tout à fait çà. J'avoue que j'ai jamais réussi à me mettre au jeux paradox avant celui-ci. Et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé.
> Celui-ci j'ai eu un peu de mal à me mettre dedans mais j'ai réussi quand même et maintenant je suis accro.


EU4 est, par bien des egards, aussi accessible que Stellaris, d'autant plus que son interface et ses tooltips se suffisent souvent à eux mêmes et que les wikis sont très bien faits. 

Bref si tu as accroché à Stellaris et cherche un truc plus profond je te recommande chaudement eu4.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Un mec me déclare la guerre alors que j'ai quasiment pas de flotte, me pète une station, se barre et puis... plus rien. J'ai donc tout le temps de monter une flotte (trop sympa) et je l'ouvre en deux, puis il décide que finalement la guerre c'était pas une bonne idée et la paix est signée sans même me demander mon avis


Est ce que tu avais pensé à donner tes exigences lors que l'on t'as déclaré la guerre? Dans ce jeu, cela se passe au début du conflit. Pendant la déclaration de guerre pour l'agresseur et durant les premiers mois pour le défenseur (tu as une pop-up et une période limité pour le faire).

Dans stellaris, un belligérant peut signer automatiquement une paix s'il accepte toutes les conditions de son adversaire, sauf que si tu ne remplis rien, tes conditions sont la paix blanche... Je pense que c'est ce qui a du se passer.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Dans stellaris, un belligérant peut signer automatiquement une paix s'il accepte toutes les conditions de son adversaire, sauf que si tu ne remplis rien, tes conditions sont la paix blanche... Je pense que c'est ce qui a du se passer.


C'est débile donc.

----------


## Kruos

> C'est débile donc.


De prime abord peut-être, mais une fois que l'on connait le truc c'est plutôt pratique comme système car très 'mécanique' : ça évite les sempiternelles négo de paix refusées par une IA que certains ont peut-être connu dans les anciens jeux Paradox.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu ne sais pas qu'on peut utiliser le Shift pour enchaîner les ordres, je n'ose imaginer la souffrance que tu as du endurer en jouant.
> 
> Bref, Shift au moment de cliquer ajoute l'ordre dans la queue des actions a effectuer.


J'ai pas l'impression que le shift+clic marche pour les anomalies par contre.

----------


## Arckalypse

> De prime abord peut-être, mais une fois que l'on connait le truc c'est plutôt pratique comme système car très 'mécanique' : ça évite les sempiternelles négo de paix refusées par une IA que certains ont peut-être connu dans les anciens jeux Paradox.


Mais est ce qu'on peut quand même renégocier les conditions de paix en cours de conflit ?

----------


## Ploufito

Absolument c'est débile, déjà le défenseur n'est pas censé avoir des exigences de guerre au début. Ensuite ca veut dire qu'il faut absolument mettre le plus d'exigence de guerre possible pour éviter que si la guerre se passe mieux que prévu tu ne puisses récupérer toutes les planètes conquises ? Et puis qui irait accepter une paix blanche alors que ton adversaire n'a plus de flotte ? 
Non le système d'un EU4 est bien mieux, t'as un score de guerre et l'IA accepte tant que les exigences sont en dessous du score de guerre, y'a pas de négo de paix interminables.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Absolument c'est débile (...)
> Non le système d'un EU4 est bien mieux, t'as un score de guerre et l'IA accepte tant que les exigences sont en dessous du score de guerre, y'a pas de négo de paix interminables.


C'est exactement pareil ici.
Les exigences vont de paire avec le score de guerre. Donc non, il ne faut pas forcément mettre le plus d’exigences possibles, c'est même risqué.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Quelques petites bizarreries hier:

- J'ai 1 ressources stratégique (bétariane) qui apparaît sur 2 systemes colonisés (earth + 1 autre), dans la liste des ressources stratégiques c'est indiqué béthariane 0/2) j'ai une mine sur  ces planètes (cristaux) mais pas possible d'en construire d'autres, et pour créer l'usine sur la planète à béthariane, il faut utiliser 2 de ces ressources, que je n'arrive pas à collecter donc (et l'usine en question génère 6 cred). La ressource s'affiche mais n'est pas exploitable, je ne crois pas qu'il me manque de la techo (ce serait indiqué j'imagine).

- Mon président rate systématiquement ces promesse électorales (c'est donc un jeu réaliste) car j'ai des objectifs de construction de station minière ou de recherche (4 par mandat). Avec 5 planètes, et des stations déjà construites au fil de l'eau, impossible d'en faire 4 à chaque mandat (ça m'est arrivé une fois) par je n'ai pas d'endroit où les construire (au mieux 1 par système). J'ai raté un truc ?

- Après que mon voisin m'a déclaré la guerre, avec sa flotte de 51 vaisseaux et 1k (je soupçonne que 1k ça aille jusque 1999  ::(:  ) je suis en train de faire du plop and run depuis le système voisin. Dès qu'il arrive à portée de la planète du système, j'arrive à l'autre bout en mode fuyant. il arrive, me course, je fuis, il revient à l'autre bout du système, je re arrive, il re poursuit je refuis, etc. etc... Bref, guerrilla dans l'espace en attendant que mes renforts se construisent, mais ma planète se fait régulièrement bombarder. Mais le score de guerre stagne entre 1 et 2 

Je pense qu'ils m'ont déclaré la guerre à cause de la techn robot ou clone (bon ça fait des troupes plus cher avec + de moral, et _ça permet de miner plus de cristaux, à part ça ?est d'un grand intéret ? )

- S'en suit un premier clash à 1k vs 1k, l'adversaire n'a pas bougé (perte de 4 vaisseaux sur 51 vs 32/32 pour moi). Ouch ! On passe à 58 % de score de guerre. D'autant que j'ai dû cliquer au mieux sur paix blanche (fausse manip, je ne sais pas si ça se rattrappe ?)

----------


## Ploufito

> C'est exactement pareil ici.
> Les exigences vont de paire avec le score de guerre. Donc non, il ne faut pas forcément mettre le plus d’exigences possibles, c'est même risqué.


Ah non c'est pas pareil du tout, jamais vu une paix signée unilatéralement dans EU4. Et puis quels sont ces risques a demander 100% au début d'une guerre même si en vrai 50% te suffirait ?

----------


## CptProut

> - Mon président rate systématiquement ces promesse électorales (c'est donc un jeu réaliste) car j'ai des objectifs de construction de station minière ou de recherche (4 par mandat). Avec 5 planètes, et des stations déjà construites au fil de l'eau, impossible d'en faire 4 à chaque mandat (ça m'est arrivé une fois) par je n'ai pas d'endroit où les construire (au mieux 1 par système). J'ai raté un truc ?



Non j'ai pareil ici, du coup j’influence les élection pour que ce soit un type plus en accord avec mes valeur, genre légalisé l'esclavage  ::trollface::

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Ah non c'est pas pareil du tout, jamais vu une paix signée unilatéralement dans EU4. Et puis quels sont ces risques a demander 100% au début d'une guerre même si en vrai 50% te suffirait ?


Le risque c'est qu tu n'arrives jamais à arracher un score de guerre permettant de revendiquer le tout... Et donc de t'embourber dans une situation pénible pour ton empire.
Par contre, si tu es raisonnable, quelques batailles gagnée de jolie façon et une planète conquise et tu arrive à tirer la paix plus tes conditions.

Bon, ça ne vaut que si tu es en guerre contre un empire à la puissance équivalente / supérieure à la tienne.
Effectivement, si tu n'attaques que des sous-civilisations, mieux vaut blinder tes exigences (mais c'est logique en même temps).

----------


## Ploufito

Je crois que t'as pas bien compris ce dont je parle.
Alors déjà j'attaque pas je défends et c'est bien là le problème, donc je vois pas pourquoi je devrais avoir des revendications en tant que défenseur. Ensuite, je parle de demander systématiquement 100% au début d'une guerre pour éviter que la paix ne soit signée automatiquement si la guerre se passe trop bien. Je demande 100% même si je ne veux que 35% en vrai, au final la guerre se passe bien et je signe la paix a 65%, ce qui n'aurait pu se faire en mettant mes vraies exigences au début
Donc quels sont ces risques à demander 100% systématiquement à la déclaration de guerre ?

----------


## Anonyme899

hotfix 1.0.3




> The third Hotfix for Stellaris should go live any minute now!
> 
>  This Hotfix contains:
>  - Fixed Planet capital modifier being spammed.
>  - Fixed CTD caused by ground combat side containing invalid armies.
>  - Fixed issue with disabling everything in Outliner would render it unusable.
>  - Fixed issue with orbital bombardment of swarm invaders.
>  - Removed shortcut from "help" button to avoid colliding with fleet "hold" shortcut.
>  - Performance optimizations caused by huge amounts of resource stations.
> ...

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Je crois que t'as pas bien compris ce dont je parle.
> Alors déjà j'attaque pas je défends et c'est bien là le problème, donc je vois pas pourquoi je devrais avoir des revendications en tant que défenseur. Ensuite, je parle de demander systématiquement 100% au début d'une guerre pour éviter que la paix ne soit signée automatiquement si la guerre se passe trop bien. Je demande 100% même si je ne veux que 35% en vrai, au final la guerre se passe bien et je signe la paix a 65%, ce qui n'aurait pu se faire en mettant mes vraies exigences au début
> Donc quels sont ces risques à demander 100% systématiquement à la déclaration de guerre ?


Hmmm, effectivement je pige mieux, mea culpa.

----------


## nephyl

> Je crois que t'as pas bien compris ce dont je parle.
> Alors déjà j'attaque pas je défends et c'est bien là le problème, donc je vois pas pourquoi je devrais avoir des revendications en tant que défenseur. Ensuite, je parle de demander systématiquement 100% au début d'une guerre pour éviter que la paix ne soit signée automatiquement si la guerre se passe trop bien. Je demande 100% même si je ne veux que 35% en vrai, au final la guerre se passe bien et je signe la paix a 65%, ce qui n'aurait pu se faire en mettant mes vraies exigences au début
> Donc quels sont ces risques à demander 100% systématiquement à la déclaration de guerre ?


J'ai eu l'exemple où : Une ia m'attaque pour 3 planètes. J'ai mis comme revendication de mon coté la vassalisation ce qui demandait ~60-65. A un moment de la guerre, je mets une dérouillé à la flotte principale de l'adversaire et je passe à 50 et qques et il accepte mes conditions sans que je lui redemande. 
Ça fait plus naturel et dynamique que de monter le score mécaniquement jusqu'au score voulu pour ensuite négocier un résultat connu d'avance.

----------


## wushu_calimero

Même attaqué, tu as un score de guerre. J'imagine donc que si tu arrives au score correspondant à tes exigences, la paix est négociée c'est ça ?

Donc en tant que def, si tu te sens fort, tu auras interet à avoir des exigences + poussées par ce que tu penses arriver à un score de guerre élévé, exigences que tu vas baisser si tu penses arriver à un score de guerre + faible. Donc si tu as un objectif d'occupation d'une planète ç 40% de score de guerre, il te suffit d'arriver à ce niveau là de score et tu récupère la planète ? Au contraire si l'attaquant à un objectif correspondant à 40%, c'est lui qui gagne s'il atteint ce score ?

J'imagine, hein pour l'instant je me suis fait roulé dessus, mais j'ai dû arreté en cours de guerre, pour cause de score de sommeil négatif....

----------


## CptProut

Sinon certain d'entre vous on réussi a intégrer un autre peuple a son camp ?

Sa fait 200 ans que j'ai des mec qui m'adule mais je peux pas les integrer  :Emo:

----------


## Ploufito

> J'ai eu l'exemple où : Une ia m'attaque pour 3 planètes. J'ai mis comme revendication de mon coté la vassalisation ce qui demandait ~60-65. A un moment de la guerre, je mets une dérouillé à la flotte principale de l'adversaire et je passe à 50 et qques et il accepte mes conditions sans que je lui redemande. 
> Ça fait plus naturel et dynamique que de monter le score mécaniquement jusqu'au score voulu pour ensuite négocier un résultat connu d'avance.


En même temps y'a pas au dessus de la vassalisation, une annexion totale aurait probablement dépassé les 100% de warscore de toute façon donc au final on est d'accord en demandant le max systématiquement.

@wushu_calimero : la paix n'est pas négociée, elle est signée automatiquement. Donc même si tu te sens faible faut demander beaucoup au début parce que la guerre pourrait en fin de compte bien tourner et il va te signer une paix ridicule alors que tu aurais pu obtenir beaucoup plus.

----------


## Darkath

> Sinon certain d'entre vous on réussi a intégrer un autre peuple a son camp ?
> 
> Sa fait 200 ans que j'ai des mec qui m'adule mais je peux pas les integrer


Je crois que les factions pour les aliens restent tant que t'as pas autorisé les aliens a devenir leaders. Après si ils sont tous content et qu'il y'a personne dans la faction tu t'en fous ça change rien.

----------


## CptProut

> Je crois que les factions pour les aliens restent tant que t'as pas autorisé les aliens a devenir leaders.


Je les ai même pas en faction,comment on fait ça  ::huh::

----------


## Enyss

Oui, enfin, si tu défends, c'est que tu n'as pas jugé que c'était le bon moment d'attaquer  ::lol:: 

Et que donc, mieux faut signer une paix facile, et d'être l'attaquant quand la trêve est finie

----------


## Darkath

Bah alors de quoi tu te plains si t'as pas de factions et qu'ils sont content ?

----------


## Oroflex

:^_^:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/056...4cea6ee3c9.jpg


oh mon dieu spoiler §§§§

----------


## Arckalypse

> En même temps y'a pas au dessus de la vassalisation, une annexion totale aurait probablement dépassé les 100% de warscore de toute façon donc au final on est d'accord en demandant le max systématiquement.


Le truc que je me demande c'est comment ça se passe si on veut négocier la paix sans avoir atteint son score de guerre ? Par exemple si une autre IA rentre en jeu et nous déclare la guerre et qu'on ne souhaite pas combattre sur deux fronts ? Parceque l'avantage de pouvoir négocier la paix à tout moment c'est qu'on peut s'adapter à la situation, là si je suis le principe dont vous parlez, je serais obligé d'atteindre mon score de guerre ou d'accepter les conditions de l'adversaire même si celui-ci s'est fait démonter, ce qui est un peu trop tout ou rien.

----------


## CptProut

> Bah alors de quoi tu te plains si t'as pas de factions et qu'ils sont content ?


ben j'aimerai les intégrer a mon empire pour profiter de leur ressource ( et il coince mon expansion ) et plutôt qu'un traiter qui m'autorise les intégrer me semble la meilleur solution.

----------


## Seymos

> Le truc que je me demande c'est comment ça se passe si on veut négocier la paix sans avoir atteint son score de guerre ? Par exemple si une autre IA rentre en jeu et nous déclare la guerre et qu'on ne souhaite pas combattre sur deux fronts ? Parceque l'avantage de pouvoir négocier la paix à tout moment c'est qu'on peut s'adapter à la situation, là si je suis le principe dont vous parlez, je serais obligé d'atteindre mon score de guerre ou d'accepter les conditions de l'adversaire même si celui-ci s'est fait démonter, ce qui est un peu trop tout ou rien.


D'où l'intérêt de pouvoir mettre une paix blanche, sans avoir d'objectif à atteindre. C'est assez bien pensé, ça évite de changer ses buts de guerre au pied levé, justement dans le cas de figure que tu décris.

Faut faire des choix, entre être ambitieux et définir des objectifs trop élevés pour toi, ou être plus prudent.

----------


## Ploufito

> Le truc que je me demande c'est comment ça se passe si on veut négocier la paix sans avoir atteint son score de guerre ? Par exemple si une autre IA rentre en jeu et nous déclare la guerre et qu'on ne souhaite pas combattre sur deux fronts ? Parceque l'avantage de pouvoir négocier la paix à tout moment c'est qu'on peut s'adapter à la situation, là si je suis le principe dont vous parlez, je serais obligé d'atteindre mon score de guerre ou d'accepter les conditions de l'adversaire même si celui-ci s'est fait démonter, ce qui est un peu trop tout ou rien.


Non mais tu peux négocier la paix à tout moment, juste la paix est signée automatiquement si l'adversaire accepte les exigences du début de la guerre.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Donc quels sont ces risques à demander 100% systématiquement à la déclaration de guerre ?


Même s'il n'est pas fini (si j'ai bien lu de dev dairy), ce système de négociation est pas si mal pensé. Le premier soucis dans EU4, c'est les conditions de paix stupides rapportés au prétexte de guerre. Combien de fois on se retrouve avec des guerres pour un territoire perdu et on fait une paix qui n'a rien à voir à 95% (mais qui casse les genoux de l'adversaire). Je comprends le concept de prétexte mais bon... Quand sa pèse sur le gameplay et que les dev sont obligés d'ajouter un système de rédition sans conditions... Là tu avances tes exigences et l'adversaire les siennes, le score de guerre tient compte de l’ensemble et chacun sait ce qu'il doit protéger (en plus de ses installations stratégiques) et se qu'il risque dans cette guerre. De plus, mettre le plus d'exigence possible, c'est bien si tu veux prendre des risques pour gagner mais ton score de guerre montera d'autant plus difficilement...





> Le truc que je me demande c'est comment ça se passe si on veut négocier la paix sans avoir atteint son score de guerre ? Par exemple si une autre IA rentre en jeu et nous déclare la guerre et qu'on ne souhaite pas combattre sur deux fronts ? Parceque l'avantage de pouvoir négocier la paix à tout moment c'est qu'on peut s'adapter à la situation, là si je suis le principe dont vous parlez, je serais obligé d'atteindre mon score de guerre ou d'accepter les conditions de l'adversaire même si celui-ci s'est fait démonter, ce qui est un peu trop tout ou rien.


Tu peux bien sur exiger seulement un partie de tes revendications initiales pour finir une guerre victorieuse plus vite (c'est ce que j'ai fait quand LA grosse fédération de ma galaxie m'a backstab). Tant que tes exigences sont en dessous du score de guerre (comme dans EU4) l'IA dira oui. Ce principe de rédhibition automatique c'est juste une fonctionnalité protectrice pour le perdant. Ce qui manque pour le moment, c'est peut être qu'elle t'envoie des propositions de paix partielle quand elle sent le vent tourner...

----------


## Arckalypse

> D'où l'intérêt de pouvoir mettre une paix blanche, sans avoir d'objectif à atteindre. C'est assez bien pensé, ça évite de changer ses buts de guerre au pied levé, justement dans le cas de figure que tu décris.
> 
> Faut faire des choix, entre être ambitieux et définir des objectifs trop élevés pour toi, ou être plus prudent.


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est bien, déjà d'un point de vue réalisme j'ai jamais entendu parler d'un conflit où les conditions de paix sont établis à l'avance entre les bélligérants, mais en plus en terme de gameplay ça supprime tout l'aspect diplomatique de la négociation ou la gratification/punition du déroulement de la guerre (puisqu'au final seul comptera notre estimation initiale de nos chances de succès). C'est pas inintéressant sur le concept parceque ça oblige le jouer à faire un genre de pari, et donc à devoir se renseigner, mais je trouve que c'est quand même pas très souple et pas très "réaliste".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu peux bien sur exiger seulement un partie de tes revendications initiales pour finir une guerre victorieuse plus vite (c'est ce que j'ai fait quand LA grosse fédération de ma galaxie m'a backstab). Tant que tes exigences sont en dessous du score de guerre (comme dans EU4) l'IA dira oui. Ce principe de rédhibition automatique c'est juste une fonctionnalité protectrice pour le perdant. Ce qui manque pour le moment, c'est peut être qu'elle t'envoie des propositions de paix partielle quand elle sent le vent tourner...


Ah d'accord, donc ça va, c'est pas si chiant que ça (en tout cas dans la situation où l'on veut abréger le conflit).

----------


## Harlockin

Oué faut qu'ils revoit le processus de fin de guerre, a l'heure actuel c'est trop bancal. On a l'impression qu'ils ont voulu rendre le système de guerre d'EUIV en plus accessible. C'est pas très réussi.

----------


## Ethoril

> Ce qui manque pour le moment, c'est peut être qu'elle t'envoie des propositions de paix partielle quand elle sent le vent tourner...


Oh elle le fait.

D'ailleurs, quand elle me le fait, elle m'offre des planètes à moi, y compris quand lors de la déclaration de guerre je les avais demandées pour mes alliés. Ce qui permet d'être une pupute envers ses alliés d'ailleurs  ::P:  Soit effectivement prendre pour nous parce qu'on l'avait proposé uniquement pour qu'ils acceptent, soit leur donner.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Update Clark en beta pour la fin de semaine prochaine apparemment.

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> Quelques petites bizarreries hier:
> 
> - J'ai 1 ressources stratégique (bétariane) qui apparaît sur 2 systemes colonisés (earth + 1 autre), dans la liste des ressources stratégiques c'est indiqué béthariane 0/2) j'ai une mine sur  ces planètes (cristaux) mais pas possible d'en construire d'autres, et pour créer l'usine sur la planète à béthariane, il faut utiliser 2 de ces ressources, que je n'arrive pas à collecter donc (et l'usine en question génère 6 cred). La ressource s'affiche mais n'est pas exploitable, je ne crois pas qu'il me manque de la techo (ce serait indiqué j'imagine).


S'il y a marqué 0/2 il me semble que cela signifie que tu exploites bien les ressources non ? Est-ce que par hasard l'IA n'aurait pas construit des usines à béthariane dans tes secteurs ? Ce qui pourrait expliquer pourquoi tu ne puisses rien faire.

----------


## Valdr

Quand on s'empare d'une planète ennemie, les options comme contrôle des media, propagande..., sont elles vraiment utile pour monter la loyauté des pop hostiles? J'ai dépensé plus de 400 d'influ la dedans et ça a servis a rien. Du coup j'ai esclavagisé tout ca et transformer la planète en mine à ciel ouvert.
Niveau tech, les armes "exotique" comme les blue crystasl ou les cloud lightnings, c'est vraiment utile? Car les stats sont franchement décevante.
Et ca sert a quelque chose de créer un compte paradox et de le lier au compte steam, comme proposé sur le launcher?

----------


## Mandario

> ben j'aimerai les intégrer a mon empire pour profiter de leur ressource ( et il coince mon expansion ) et plutôt qu'un traiter qui m'autorise les intégrer me semble la meilleur solution.


Dans les choix politiques de ton empire, c'est la race dominante par défaut (mème dans ma partie ou mon peuple a une idéologie "xénophile") qui est autorisé chez les leaders, je crois, choisi l'option qui permet à toutes les races de devenir leaders, me rapelle plus comment ça s'appelle...
Tu peux intègrer dans ton empire des races, par exemple, que tu à suivi (satellite d'observation) ou aider à aller dans l'ère spatiale. A ce moment là, elles deviènnent un protectorat au sein de ton Empire. Après 1 an je crois, tu peux leur proposer d'intègrer ton Empire avec leurs planète et leurs populations.
Entre les races "primaires" (5 au total) et les immigrants venus des autres empires et, en ayant, débloqué les restrictions de citoyeneté, toussa... J'ai une dizaine de races diffèrentes représentées parmis mes leaders, en tout cas, pour l'instant.
Je ne sais pas si je répond à ta question et surtout, si j'ai été clair... m'enfin, si cela peut aider  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CptProut

> Dans les choix politiques de ton empire, c'est la race dominante par défaut (mème dans ma partie ou mon peuple a une idéologie "xénophile") qui est autorisé chez les leaders, je crois, choisi l'option qui permet à toutes les races de devenir leaders, me rapelle plus comment ça s'appelle...
> Tu peux intègrer dans ton empire des races, par exemple, que tu à suivi (satellite d'observation) ou aider à aller dans l'ère spatiale. A ce moment là, elles deviènnent un protectorat au sein de ton Empire. *Après 1 an je crois, tu peux leur proposer d'intègrer ton Empire avec leurs planète et leurs populations.*
> Entre les races "primaires" (5 au total) et les immigrants venus des autres empires et, en ayant, débloqué les restrictions de citoyeneté, toussa... J'ai une dizaine de races diffèrentes représentées parmis mes leaders, en tout cas, pour l'instant.
> Je ne sais pas si je répond à ta question et surtout, si j'ai été clair... m'enfin, si cela peut aider


Rah dmaned je leur est donné leur liberté a ces batard  :tired: 

Mais sinon oui , c'est moi qui est mal joué avec les outils politique  ::):  , je vais regarder ça du coup.

----------


## Haleks

Tiens en parlant de factions, m'est arrivé un drôle de truc...

Mes reptiliens sauce légions de Muad'Dib se sont emparés de Sol III (et mis quelques semaines à se rendre compte qu'ils avaient oublié de les réduire en esclavage  :<_<: ).
Du coup j'ai déplacé quelques-uns desdits reptiles sur Sol histoire qu'ils gèrent l'administration et deux ou trois autres installations. Sauf qu'au bout de quelques mois ces cons-là ont formé un mouvement indépendantiste pour Sol.  :tired: 

Depuis j'les ai virés sur une colonie toute fraîche et le nombre de sympathisants baissent peu à peu; mais putain, quelle bande de cons.
J'aurais dû les réduire en esclavage, tiens.  :tired:

----------


## Mandario

@CptProut: Je rajouterais que tu a aussi l'option de les liquider, si tu veux... mais comme je fais une partie en mode bisounours, cela ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit  ::P:

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Quand on s'empare d'une planète ennemie, les options comme contrôle des media, propagande..., sont elles vraiment utile pour monter la loyauté des pop hostiles? J'ai dépensé plus de 400 d'influ la dedans et ça a servis a rien. Du coup j'ai esclavagisé tout ca et transformer la planète en mine à ciel ouvert.


Si on parle juste d'efficacité pure, la meilleure méthode pour tenir une population annexé, c'est de laisser une grosse garnison (typiquement tes troupes d'invasion) sur la planète laisser la rébellion prendre de l’ampleur puis leur casser les dents. Ça les calme pour un bon moment, après tu as surtout à les gérer comme les revendications des secteurs que tu as colonisé pacifiquement. Le problème, c'est quand cela approche, que tu es en guerre et que tu ne peux pas laisser le risque de voir les planètes prisent (elles font alors pop des flottes de combats) par les rebelles parce que tes légions de sardokar sont très loin... Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux payer.

----------


## Husc

Finalement je croche pas tant que ça. Le jeu est bien mais j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond. J'ai fais 3 parties: une avec une race d'ET qui aime personne pro militaire. Partie sympa mais écraser la tronche a tout le monde c'est pas très compliqué. 
Une seconde partie avec une race pacifiste qui au final a essayé de jouer la neutralité mais qui a récolté des guerres à tour de bras. 
Et finalement une 3 ème partie avec les terriens moitié moitié. Et je me suis retrouvé dans une partie de la carte tout seul. Y a rien a faire du coup a part explorer, construire, explorer et construire. J'ai élever une race a la technologie spatiale, ces derniers sont devenus mes vassaux... mais c'est a peu prêt tout de croustillant. 
Les mêmes événements d'anomalie se sont répétées avec mes parties précédentes, bref j'ai l'impression d'avoir finis le jeu alors que je ne suis qu'au début. 
Bref le jeu est bien mais manque un petit quelques choses qui me tiens en haleine.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Si vous cherchez de l'action, l'IA en Insane est plutôt pas mal.
Sur une Galaxie a 1000 étoiles c'était assez dynamique, mais le jeu ralentit très vite  ::(:  
De plus je trouve que les Colonies finalement c'est très loin d'être quelque-chose d'important, la majeure partie de l'income/recherche ça viens des Stations. 

A la différence d'un jeu comme Distant Worlds où une bonne colonie ça peut être un véritable trésor. Là on colonise sans se poser de question, au final le jeu semble vraiment vide.

----------


## Kruos

> Si vous cherchez de l'action, l'IA en Insane est plutôt pas mal.
> Sur une Galaxie a 1000 étoiles c'était assez dynamique, mais le jeu ralentit très vite  
> De plus je trouve que les Colonies finalement c'est très loin d'être quelque-chose d'important, la majeure partie de l'income/recherche ça viens des Stations. 
> 
> A la différence d'un jeu comme Distant Worlds où une bonne colonie ça peut être un véritable trésor. Là on colonise sans se poser de question, au final le jeu semble vraiment vide.


Ah tiens j'avais tendance à penser l'inverse, vu que les bonus raciaux ne s'appliquent qu'aux pop (Intelligent, Spécialiste xx etc..) et que les bonus des gouverneurs et bonheur s'appliquent en plus.

----------


## the_wamburger

Vu la galère de poser une bonne colonie aussi, vaut souvent mieux le coup de popper des stations partout... par contre c'est super fragile quand une flotte ennemie passe par là.  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

Premier test avec les wormholes hier, et dans le menu contextuel avec clic droit, la ligne "construction de wormhole station" n'apparaissait pas. J'ai galéré, pensant qu'il fallait une techno spécifique pour construire des stations, et j'ai trouvé le bouton en sélectionnant le vaisseau de construction.
Je relance une partie de 0 parce que j'avais fait de la merde, et là j'ai bien la ligne qui apparaît. Mouais...

Sinon, pourquoi est-ce que les deux empires entre lesquels on se retrouve en sandwich en début de partie ont forcément un ethos opposé, pour bien nous détester, et militariste, pour avoir 1.5 fois plus de vaisseaux et plus de technos de combat ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Ah tiens j'avais tendance à penser l'inverse, vu que les bonus raciaux ne s'appliquent qu'aux pop (Intelligent, Spécialiste xx etc..) et que les bonus des gouverneurs et bonheur s'appliquent en plus.


Grosso modo ça deviens vraiment intéressant si tu spécialise une planète, et encore faut que la taille de celle-ci soit vraiment intéressante pour avoir un avantage sérieux face à ceux qui n'ont pas min-max la recherche scientifique.

----------


## Pymous

> Finalement je croche pas tant que ça. Le jeu est bien mais j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond. J'ai fais 3 parties: une avec une race d'ET qui aime personne pro militaire. Partie sympa mais écraser la tronche a tout le monde c'est pas très compliqué. 
> Une seconde partie avec une race pacifiste qui au final a essayé de jouer la neutralité mais qui a récolté des guerres à tour de bras. 
> Et finalement une 3 ème partie avec les terriens moitié moitié. Et je me suis retrouvé dans une partie de la carte tout seul. Y a rien a faire du coup a part explorer, construire, explorer et construire. J'ai élever une race a la technologie spatiale, ces derniers sont devenus mes vassaux... mais c'est a peu prêt tout de croustillant. 
> Les mêmes événements d'anomalie se sont répétées avec mes parties précédentes, bref j'ai l'impression d'avoir finis le jeu alors que je ne suis qu'au début. 
> Bref le jeu est bien mais manque un petit quelques choses qui me tiens en haleine.


Hé oui malheureusement...
Welcome to deception

----------


## zguy02

question "bete"; je commence a pas mal m'etendre et j vois que l'on est limité en nombre de secteur.... ( actuellement 2/4), ca evolue ca oubien????

----------


## wushu_calimero

> S'il y a marqué 0/2 il me semble que cela signifie que tu exploites bien les ressources non ? Est-ce que par hasard l'IA n'aurait pas construit des usines à béthariane dans tes secteurs ? Ce qui pourrait expliquer pourquoi tu ne puisses rien faire.


Je ne crois pas que l'IA puisse mettre des stations chez moi, mais sinon, je l'aurai vu, c'est dans mon système natal.




> Vu la galère de poser une bonne colonie aussi, vaut souvent mieux le coup de popper des stations partout... par contre c'est super fragile quand une flotte ennemie passe par là.


Station minière ? je n'arrive pas à en poper ailleurs que sur les colonies... ??

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Station minière ? je n'arrive pas à en poper ailleurs que sur les colonies... ??


Tu peux t’étendre avec des stations frontalières...

----------


## pouf

@Cptprout : Ca se fait directement depuis l'onglet diplomatie.

En gros si je ne me trompe pas :
- Il faut qu'ils soient tes vassaux depuis plus de 3600 jours
- Il faut 3600 jours pour les intégrer si tu choisis de le faire

----------


## Snakeshit

> - Il faut 3600 jours pour les intégrer si tu choisis de le faire


Non, ils ont une valeur en influence et toi tu donnes 3 d'influence par moi pour atteindre cette valeur. J'ai eu un vassal avec 2200 d'influence nécessaire  :Emo: .

----------


## petraque

J'ai débloqué la tecno génétique qui permet de modifier au sein de mon peuple un trait  où je peux faire ca ? j'ai pas trouvé

----------


## La Chouette

Dans le menu Contact, t'as un onglet Espèces. Dedans, tu peux sélectionner ton espèce pour la modifier.

----------


## Husc

> Hé oui malheureusement...
> Welcome to deception


Oula non pas déception vu que je ne l'attendais pas du tout. J'avais juste envie d'essayé un 4X spatial, pour changer un peu, je me suis laissé emporter par la hype.

----------


## petraque

> Dans le menu Contact, t'as un onglet Espèces. Dedans, tu peux sélectionner ton espèce pour la modifier.


Merci mais el cout est prohibitif 70560 de point de recherche vert OO

----------


## La Chouette

> Merci mais el cout est prohibitif 70560 de point de recherche vert OO


Je te conseille de le faire planète par planète, ça te fera plusieurs petites périodes au lieu d'une gigantesque et ça te permettra d'être plus précis :
-ajouter un trait correspondant aux ressources que tu produits sur cette planète (bonus de minerai si c'est une planète à mines, etc.)
-changer l'habitat de tes pops sur la planète (ça ne te coûte pas de point et ça te permettra d'avoir des populations adaptées à leur planète, donc plus heureuses)

----------


## petraque

> Je te conseille de le faire planète par planète, ça te fera plusieurs petites périodes au lieu d'une gigantesque et ça te permettra d'être plus précis :
> -ajouter un trait correspondant aux ressources que tu produits sur cette planète (bonus de minerai si c'est une planète à mines, etc.)
> -changer l'habitat de tes pops sur la planète (ça ne te coûte pas de point et ça te permettra d'avoir des populations adaptées à leur planète, donc plus heureuses)


j'ai pris comme trait +20% d'habilité  au début de partie :D
Après je sais pas quoi prendre comme trait peut un truc de rendement.

----------


## M0zArT

Je viens de commencer, j'ai joué 3-4h.
C'est du bonheur !

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

> question "bete"; je commence a pas mal m'etendre et j vois que l'on est limité en nombre de secteur.... ( actuellement 2/4), ca evolue ca oubien????


Avec le nombre de planètes, oui.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Quel début de partie de merde. Je me retrouve entouré d'un côté d'un empire xenophobe avancé, de l'autre de void cloud et autres flottes hostiles qui m'empêchent d'explorer. Et enfin, des amibes cosmiques viennent d'entrer dans mon système d'origine pour détruire ma flotte de départ. Ragequit.

----------


## Seloune

> Quel début de partie de merde. Je me retrouve entouré d'un côté d'un empire xenophobe avancé, de l'autre de void cloud et autres flottes hostiles qui m'empêchent d'explorer. Et enfin, des amibes cosmiques viennent d'entrer dans mon système d'origine pour détruire ma flotte de départ. Ragequit.


Il y'a des débuts de parties comme ça... La vie est cruelle parfois  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Pourtant je voulais tellement réussir avec mes renards des neiges.

----------


## Jalkar

> Quel début de partie de merde. Je me retrouve entouré d'un côté d'un empire xenophobe avancé, de l'autre de void cloud et autres flottes hostiles qui m'empêchent d'explorer. Et enfin, des amibes cosmiques viennent d'entrer dans mon système d'origine pour détruire ma flotte de départ. Ragequit.


tips : tu peux passer tes vaisseaux en "passif" en cas de rencontre ennemis, cela permet de faire avancer tes vaisseaux scientifiques sans qu'il refoule à la moindre station de drone dans un secteur

----------


## Enyss

Par contre, faut faire gaffe ^^

Mon scientifique a eu chaud là par exemple :

----------


## the_wamburger

Le mec il revient au bercail avec son vaisseau accroché entre ses dents.  :^_^:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je te conseille de le faire planète par planète, ça te fera plusieurs petites périodes au lieu d'une gigantesque et ça te permettra d'être plus précis :
> -ajouter un trait correspondant aux ressources que tu produits sur cette planète (bonus de minerai si c'est une planète à mines, etc.)
> -changer l'habitat de tes pops sur la planète (ça ne te coûte pas de point et ça te permettra d'avoir des populations adaptées à leur planète, donc plus heureuses)


Gaffe quand même, c'est un cout a se retrouver avec plusieurs copies de ta race à cause d'un bug qui traine encore.
Vaut mieux faire ca en une seule fois, même si c'est balèze. N'hésite pas a mettre le +30% de bonus, quitte à prendre un ptit coup niveau influence.

Sinon pour le second point, je valide entièrement, mais la aussi, prudence.
Le changement de biome ne coute rien, mais ne peut pas être entrepris avec 0 points génétiques.
Donc le cout du "je vais d'abord changer un trait pour utiliser mes points et on verra ensuite", ben ca marche pas.
Mais à part ça c'est nickel.
Surtout quand on combine cette technique avec un monde Gaia habitable a 100 % quoiqu'il arrive.
J'ai transformé une de mes planètes en une sorte de terrarium reproductif géant, et ca marche du tonnerre.




> Par contre, faut faire gaffe ^^
> 
> Mon scientifique a eu chaud là par exemple :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/af4d...2f8dd1fa17.jpg


Haaan  ::o:

----------


## pouf

En hyperlane avec les jumps rapides, le mode passif marche super bien pour explorer. Dans les 2 autres, c'est parfois la roulette russe :D

----------


## Enyss

Bah, c'est à dire qu'il faut pas cliquer sur le système et faire "explorer" à la bourrin  ::P:

----------


## DennoD

Dites !

J'ai lancé une partie sur laquelle je suis plutôt bien avancée (trois système colonisé, deux bonnes flottes, cartographié une bonne partie de l'espace proche/moyen). J'avais lancé la colonisation d'une quatrième planète et je me retrouve maintenant avec une vague d'eugéniste indépendantistes (que j'ai déclaré comme vassaux après qu'ils aient créés quelques attentats...).

C'est toujours comme ça ? Parce que bon, si c'est très fun et agréable à jouer, tu ne peux pas "gagner" une partie en fait ?
C'est le plus loin où je suis arrivé, militairement je roule sur mes voisins (un par un s'entend) mais ils sont regroupés en deux alliances (donc je suis coincer sur ce pan là) et si j'essaye la diplomatie, ça prend vachement de temps, pour des résultats similaires (toujours plus de scissions internes). Je crois qu'il y a un truc qui m'échappe en fait, à moins que ça ne soit un truc comme Aurora: tu joue jusqu'à tomber sur un bug/dans une impasse/plus fort que toi, mais qu'il n'y ai pas du tout de fin en mode "victoire, vous avez dominez la galaxie" ?

----------


## Anonyme899

Bon .... il me faut un guide sur l'immigration.

----------


## tralala

Si, il y a des conditions de victoire consultables en jeu dans un onglet du journal de bord.

Pour la migration, peut-on voir l'attractivité d'une planète ? Je constate des déménagements uniquement lorsque je passe l'édit "Terres d'opportunités", pas avant.

----------


## Seymos

> Bon .... il me faut un guide sur l'immigration.


Y a le programme du FN, mais je crois que c'est assez partiel.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Bon .... il me faut un guide sur l'immigration.





> Y a le programme du FN, mais je crois que c'est assez partiel.


 ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Attention : la maison n'accepte aucune responsabilité en cas de nausée ou d'AVC suite à la lecture dudit guide.

----------


## Avik

> Dites !
> 
> J'ai lancé une partie sur laquelle je suis plutôt bien avancée (trois système colonisé, deux bonnes flottes, cartographié une bonne partie de l'espace proche/moyen). J'avais lancé la colonisation d'une quatrième planète et je me retrouve maintenant avec une vague d'eugéniste indépendantistes (que j'ai déclaré comme vassaux après qu'ils aient créés quelques attentats...).
> 
> C'est toujours comme ça ? Parce que bon, si c'est très fun et agréable à jouer, tu ne peux pas "gagner" une partie en fait ?
> C'est le plus loin où je suis arrivé, militairement je roule sur mes voisins (un par un s'entend) mais ils sont regroupés en deux alliances (donc je suis coincer sur ce pan là) et si j'essaye la diplomatie, ça prend vachement de temps, pour des résultats similaires (toujours plus de scissions internes). Je crois qu'il y a un truc qui m'échappe en fait, à moins que ça ne soit un truc comme Aurora: tu joue jusqu'à tomber sur un bug/dans une impasse/plus fort que toi, mais qu'il n'y ai pas du tout de fin en mode "victoire, vous avez dominez la galaxie" ?


Il y a moi aussi au truc qui m’échappe, pour gagner il faut tuer tout le monde, tu dis que tu n'y arrive pas parce qu'ils sont trop fort donc conclusion impossible de gagner ? 
Au pire rentre dans une des 2 alliance et fait la se battre contre l autre.

Et 3 systèmes c'est au bout d'1 heure de jeu ? je pense qu'en 5 heures ça doit tourner plutôt a 30 ...

----------


## Darkath

> Y a le programme du FN, mais je crois que c'est assez partiel.


 :Sweat:

----------


## the_wamburger

> Il y a moi aussi au truc qui m’échappe, pour gagner il faut tuer tout le monde, tu dis que tu n'y arrive pas parce qu'ils sont trop fort donc conclusion impossible de gagner ? 
> Au pire rentre dans une des 2 alliance et fait la se battre contre l autre.
> 
> Et 3 systèmes c'est au bout d'1 heure de jeu ? je pense qu'en 5 heures ça doit tourner plutôt a 30 ...


Heu non après 2 heures en fast j'ai juste 3 systèmes et je ne sais pas si je devrais coloniser des systèmes de tocard à 10-12 tiles où rester à faire la fine bouche (je prends en général que les systèmes à 20+ tiles).


Et vous ?  ::): 

EDIT: Pour info après 40 ans (c'est juste ma 3è partie, mais je me faisais chier dans la précédente où j'étais coincé entre mes voisins), je suis the Choktaw Dominion.

----------


## Avik

Ça dépend du réglage de la vitesse oui mais je ne vois pas pourquoi faire la fine bouche il y a un malus quelconque ? Je colonise tout même les truc a 4 cases.
Et avec la propulsion par trou de vers on est bloqué par rien. je ne fais que de la gestion en rush de colon a la chaine en début de partie, puis hop secteur auto et ambassade pour rendre les voisins gentils.

----------


## Roguellnir

Pareil, je colonise en priorité les grosses planètes , mais après tout y passe.
Dans ma premiere partie j'avais la chance d'avoir 4-5 classe 22+ (dont 3 classe 25) aux alentours, dans ma dernière j'ai une 22 et c'est tout.

Du coup je grignote petit a petit, et des que c'est colonisé je mets une petite liste de bâtiments a construire et je passe ca dans un secteur : c'est un investissement qui te rapportera de la science plus tard (Et meme dans l’immédiat, parce que là tes chiffres sont tout tristes mon bon ami félin).

Accessoirement un seul vaisseau de science c'est peu pour explorer efficacement, je tourne a 3 sur les cartes elliptiques.

----------


## the_wamburger

Ben comme t'es limité à X planètes contrôlées directement, je préfère prendre des planètes de quälitaÿ plutôt que de m'étendre à tire-larigot au risque de m'attirer les foudres des voisins qui me voient me rapprocher... après comme je le dis, j'ai qu'une 15aine d'heures dans le jeu, je sais pas si ce que je fais a du sens.  :^_^: 

(et plutôt que d'heures de jeu dans une partie, parlons d'années écoulées, qui sont au moins un point fixe  :;):  )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS: envoie des screens, trop de bla bla.  ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

> J'ai pas l'impression que le shift+clic marche pour les anomalies par contre.


Si, mais faut zoomer dans le système et cliquer sur les icônes (tu as les données de risque en tooltip), tu n'as pas accès au menu contextuel en vue "Galaxie"...




> question "bete"; je commence a pas mal m'etendre et j vois que l'on est limité en nombre de secteur.... ( actuellement 2/4), ca evolue ca oubien????


Ce nombre augmente en fonction de ton nombre total de colonies, indépendamment du nombre de secteurs que tu créés effectivement...




> Je ne crois pas que l'IA puisse mettre des stations chez moi, mais sinon, je l'aurai vu, c'est dans mon système natal.
> 
> Station minière ? je n'arrive pas à en poper ailleurs que sur les colonies... ??


Il parle de l'IA de secteur, qui gère les systèmes que tu passes sous l'autorité d'un secteur. Celle-ci est autonome dans la construction de bâtiments suivant la priorité que tu lui fixes. Du coup, partant de ce que tu dis, il y a fort à parier que 2 usines utilisant cette ressource ont été construites quelque part...

Pour les ressources stratégiques, les chiffres se lisent de la façon suivante : "total disponibles"/"total exploitées". Les ressources qui sont disponibles dans ton territoires mais non exploitées par une station ou une colonie n'apparaissent pas du tout...

----------


## Roguellnir

> Ben comme t'es limité à X planètes contrôlées directement


D’où les secteurs, les planètes ne sont pas sous un contrôle direct mais elles te rapportent une partie de leurs ressources et 100% de la science produite. Comme toujours, science is king.




> PS: envoie des screens, trop de bla bla.


On travaille sérieusement chez nous, on lance pas Stellaris pendant les heures de boulot  ::ninja:: .

----------


## smokytoks

@Wam : Je suis d'accord avec Roguellnir, tu devrais avoir 2 ou 3 vaisseaux scientifiques...

Pour la colonisation, ton approche est pertinente en début de partie, et/ou si la disponibilité de telles planètes le permet. Mais, une fois que tu as un income stable et un peu de réserve, il ne faut pas hésiter à coloniser des planètes a priori moins intéressantes : après investissement et en les spécialisant, elles finissent par être rentables. Je dirais que l'un des facteurs bloquants reste la capacité à faire sauter les bloqueurs de tile...

Pour le nombre limité, il faut déjà prendre en compte le fait que la limite reste une limite soft et que tu peux dépasser le nombre de 5 au prix d'une réduction de ton income. Et puis il ne faut pas hésiter à confier rapidement le développement de ces colonies "secondaires" à un secteur...

Après, le rythme et la vitesse de développement reste tout de même vachement lié au tirage RNG de ton emplacement de départ et de ses environs, ainsi que du profil de ta race (ethos & traits)...

PS : en complément, coloniser des "petites" planètes permet en plus de limiter le nombre de Frontier Outposts, et donc de maintenir un income correct en influence...

----------


## orijin

Ce qui donnerait du piment au jeu(en solo en tous cas) ce serait de la vrai diplomatie. J'imagine qu'en mutli par contre le jeu doit être super. Sinon niveau armements si j'ai bien compris il faut encourager la diversité ?

----------


## the_wamburger

Merci pour vos conseils. On peut détruire un Frontier Outpost une fois qu'on a une colonie dans le coin ?  ::): 




> On travaille sérieusement chez nous, on lance pas Stellaris pendant les heures de boulot .



Gnagnagna, j'ai uploadé le screenshot hier soir.  :tired:

----------


## CptProut

> Merci pour vos conseils. On peut détruire un Frontier Outpost une fois qu'on a une colonie dans le coin ?


Ouep comme ça tu libère l’étoile si elle dispose de science  ::):

----------


## Enyss

> Ce qui donnerait du piment au jeu(en solo en tous cas) ce serait de la vrai diplomatie. J'imagine qu'en mutli par contre le jeu doit être super. Sinon niveau armements si j'ai bien compris il faut encourager la diversité ?


Disons qu'il faut avoir au moins deux options  :;): 

Mais l'ia utilise presque toujours des shields, donc les torpilles et les disrupteurs sont plutôt efficace. Les torpilles un peu moins si l'ia se met à faire des point blank defense

Moi, c'est plutôt "quand c'est chaud, c'est durasteel"  :B): , et si j'ai accès à la techno, c'est cristal plating sur mes frégates  ::wub:: 

A noter que je ne construit pas de destroyer : des battleship pour les auras, des cruisers pour l'armement lourd, les frégates pour le reste

----------


## DennoD

Je comprend même pas de quoi vous parlez ^^ les secteurs, kesako ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvais en faire, j'ai essayé, j'ai rien compris. ça ne coupe pas notre empire en plusieurs "sous-empire" ? A quoi ça sert au final ? (on peu les ré-intégrer après, ou taper dessus ?)

Il faut une proposition pour rentrer dans une alliance non ? parce que j'ai aucune demande, malgré que je sois assez pote avec plusieurs membres d'une des alliances justement.

J'ai souvent un problème de dech en ressource (énergie ou minéraux). Si je sépare le truc en secteur, ça va être pire non ?

----------


## the_wamburger

Me suis un peu étendu ce midi.  ::): 




Par contre y'a les autres trous de balles qui ont squatté mon coin, là, je leur latterais bien la gueule mais ils ont des flottes plus balèzes et sont plus avancés technologiquement.  :tired:

----------


## Haleks

> Par contre y'a les autres trous de balles qui ont squatté mon coin, là, je leur latterais bien la gueule mais ils ont des flottes plus balèzes et sont plus avancés technologiquement.


En plus z'ont l'air bien placés pour isoler ta colonie du reste de ton empire d'ici quelques années.  ::o:

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Ouep comme ça tu libère l’étoile si elle dispose de science


Tu ne peux pas récupérer la science avec une station avec un avant poste ?




> Ce nombre augmente en fonction de ton nombre total de colonies, indépendamment du nombre de secteurs que tu créés effectivement...
> Il parle de l'IA de secteur, qui gère les systèmes que tu passes sous l'autorité d'un secteur. Celle-ci est autonome dans la construction de bâtiments suivant la priorité que tu lui fixes. Du coup, partant de ce que tu dis, il y a fort à parier que 2 usines utilisant cette ressource ont été construites quelque part...
> 
> Pour les ressources stratégiques, les chiffres se lisent de la façon suivante : "total disponibles"/"total exploitées". Les ressources qui sont disponibles dans ton territoires mais non exploitées par une station ou une colonie n'apparaissent pas du tout...


Bah, pour le coup, j'ai 0 secteur... y 'a un moyen de trouver ces usines ?

----------


## CptProut

> Tu ne peux pas récupérer la science avec une station avec un avant poste ?


Je crois pas, l'avant poste occupe l’étoile mais récolte rien, ou alors j'ai mal vu  :tired:

----------


## wushu_calimero

Je veux dire, implanter une station de recherche dans la zone ou y'a l'avant poste ? Apres j'imagine que choper les ressources science des tiles, il faut avoir coloniser

----------


## the_wamburger

Nan mais l'étoile donne de la recherche, qui est perdue avec l'avant-poste.

@Haleks ouais je vais devoir me préparer à la guerre je pense. (et vu le merdier que sont les guerres dans ce jeu...)

----------


## petraque

Il faut savoir aussi c'est que les avant-postes ne coutent rien en influence quand ils sont dans un territoire contrôlé par un secteur.

----------


## the_wamburger

Donc je pourrais me tirer de mon merdier en bâtissant un avant-poste sur l'étoile au-dessus de ma colonie isolée, et m'épargner des pertes d'Influence en créant un secteur à cet endroit ?  ::):

----------


## wushu_calimero

c'e'st quoi l'intéret d'avoir u avant post dans un secteur qui nous appartient ? Tu ne peux pas s'il y a déjà une colonie si ?

----------


## Roguellnir

Allez, juste pour toi mon Wam', je suis en 2243 sur ma nouvelle partie dans une galaxie plus petite (Parce que gérer un empire de 185+ planètes c’était lourd).



Comme je disais, j'ai bien galéré avec quelques petites continentales autour de moi au départ mais rien de folichon (Hormis une classe 22). S'en est suivi une grande période de vide jusqu’à-ce que je trouve enfin d'autres planètes colonisables bien plus loin. Bien sur il va falloir empêcher les voisins de combler le trou, mais ca devrait le faire vu que j'ai enfin reçu la recherche pour coloniser les planètes Océaniques.

Dans tous les cas, les voisins m'interdisent l’accès a une anomalie, c'est une raison suffisante pour declarer la guerre : tout doit être étudié et catalogue, la science vaincra !
Bug du jour, l'empire avec qui j'avais une de mes ambassades a été mangé par mon voisin, du coup je peux plus retirer mon ambassade et je suis limité à 2.

----------


## Kruos

> Allez, juste pour toi mon Wam', je suis en 2243 sur ma nouvelle partie dans une galaxie plus petite (Parce que gérer un empire de 185+ planètes c’était lourd).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/638...6e1cc27fa2.jpg
> 
> Comme je disais, j'ai bien galéré avec quelques petites continentales autour de moi au départ mais rien de folichon (Hormis une classe 22). S'en est suivi une grande période de vide jusqu’à-ce que je trouve enfin d'autres planètes colonisables bien plus loin. Bien sur il va falloir empêcher les voisins de combler le trou, mais ca devrait le faire vu que j'ai enfin reçu la recherche pour coloniser les planètes Océaniques.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, les voisins m'interdisent l’accès a une anomalie, c'est une raison suffisante pour declarer la guerre : tout doit être étudié et catalogue, la science vaincra !
> Bug du jour, l'empire avec qui j'avais une de mes ambassades a été mangé par mon voisin, du coup je peux plus retirer mon ambassade et je suis limité à 2.


Jolis chiffres en effet!

Tu joues avec combien d'IA? Mine de rien la densité impacte fortement l'early, et là à vue de nez y a pas l'air d'y avoir foule, me trompe-je?

----------


## Heknerr

Je viens d'anéantir mon premier empire déchu 

Spoiler Alert! 


Un qui me cassait les noisettes car je développais des IA. Mais je l'emmerde, moi!!!  ::P: 

 et... bah c'est difficile et ça pique. Il spamme les flottes de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de puissance mais ça reste gérable vu la stupidité profonde de l'IA. Elle ne fait que traverser mes systèmes jusqu'à ma capitale pour simplement me détruire une mine d'énergie et enfin retourner chez elle pour camper.

J'ai dû compter sur la flotte de ma fédération et toutes les miennes pour en venir facilement à bout. (j'ai quelques screens si ça vous tente de voir un beau bordel.)

J'ai enfin eu droit à un vrai défi mais de courte durée.  ::cry::

----------


## Roguellnir

> Jolis chiffres en effet!
> 
> Tu joues avec combien d'IA? Mine de rien la densité impacte fortement l'early, et là à vue de nez y a pas l'air d'y avoir foule, me trompe-je?


Paramètres par défaut, je voulais faire une petite partie rapidement en jouant tranquillement sans trop de rush, ca doit être 11 classiques / 3 déchus (Le gros cercle orange est un empire déchu 

Spoiler Alert! 


scientifique qui n'est pas content que j'ai quelques robots sur mes planètes

) pour 400 étoiles.

J'ai été dégoûté par ma partie juste avant ou mon empire esclavagiste s'est rebellé des que j'ai vaincu mon premier ennemi : mes trois colonies en dehors de la capitale ont TOUTES perdu le trait xenophobe... Putain de hippies.

----------


## Terodrel

Salut les canard ! 

J'ai commencé à faire une série de guide et astuce pour stellaris, il y à peu, si sa peu intéresser du monde je vous la partage . 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...dDmkWLp8iKC2OB

----------


## LaVaBo

> Salut les canard ! 
> 
> J'ai commencé à faire une série de guide et astuce pour stellaris, il y à peu, si sa peu intéresser du monde je vous la partage . 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...dDmkWLp8iKC2OB


Mais pourquoi sur youtube ? Une vidéo, c'est quand même pas pratique pour des tips dans un jeu de stratégie.

Bon, OK, je parle à un gars qui met des liens vers ses vidéos youtube dans 2 posts sur 3...

----------


## Snakeshit

> Mais pourquoi sur youtube ? Une vidéo, c'est quand même pas pratique pour des tips dans un jeu de stratégie.
> 
> Bon, OK, je parle à un gars qui met des liens vers ses vidéos youtube dans 2 posts sur 3...


C'est une question générationnelle et de préférence j'ai l'impression. Perso je supporte pas les vidéos youtube parce qu'en général c'est du texte mal écrit avec une perte de temps et sans montrer grand chose de spécial, mais j'avais un ami qui était incapable de lire 3 lignes sans perdre sa motivation alors qu'il pouvait regarder des heures de vidéos tuto à la suite.

----------


## Sals

Faudrait mettre un bout du texte ci-dessus comme épitaphe de la culture littéraire  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Faudrait mettre un bout du texte ci-dessus comme épitaphe de la culture littéraire


Epitaquoi?

----------


## smokytoks

> c'e'st quoi l'intéret d'avoir u avant post dans un secteur qui nous appartient ? Tu ne peux pas s'il y a déjà une colonie si ?


Tu peux mais ça n'a effectivement aucun intérêt...

A la rigueur, tu peux t'en servir sur un système à la lisière de ton territoire pour étendre ta frontière. J'utilise cette technique très souvent pour grignoter le territoire d'un voisin pacifiste mais trop puissant pour lui déclarer la guerre...

Mais je pense que Wam parlait d'un système situé entre son territoire principal et sa colonie isolé, de façon à joindre les 2 et empêcher son voisin de couper la communication...




> Je comprend même pas de quoi vous parlez ^^ les secteurs, kesako ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvais en faire, j'ai essayé, j'ai rien compris. ça ne coupe pas notre empire en plusieurs "sous-empire" ? A quoi ça sert au final ? (on peu les ré-intégrer après, ou taper dessus ?)


L'idée des secteurs, c'est de sous-traiter la gestion des colonies et stations d'un ou plusieurs systèmes à un gouverneur IA : quand tu attribue un système à un secteur, tu en perds le contrôle direct... 

Du coup, tu ne payes plus les coûts associés et c'est le secteur qui récolte les ressources. Ressources sur lesquelles tu appliques une taxe comprise entre 0% et 75% (par palier de 25%). Sachant que tu récupères l'intégralité de la recherche générée et qu'il faut régler le niveau de taxe de manière à laisser au gouverneur IA de quoi développer son secteur...

Ce développement se fait automatiquement en fonction d'une priorité que tu décide entre Militaire (le secteur construit stations de défense et armées, en s'assurant de toujours générer assez d'énergie pour assurer l'entretien), Minage (le secteur privilégie la production de minerai), Recherche (celle-ci parle d'elle-même : le gouverneur va construire un maximum de labo et stations de recherche, toujours en assurant un niveau d'énergie suffisant pour l'entretien) ou Energie (le secteur va produire un maximum d'énergie sans s'occuper du reste). A savoir que tu défini également une politique de développement : soit via le respect des bonus de ressource de chaque tile (pas de construction d'un centrale d'énergie sur une tile avec bonus minerai, par exemple) et l'interdiction de remplacer un bâtiment existant, soit en visant l'optimisation à tout prix en fonction de la priorité fixée...

En complément, on peut préciser que l'IA s'occupera d'abord de développer à fond les colonies, avant de basculer éventuellement sur la construction de Spaceports, de vaisseaux de construction et de stations...

Tu peux ajouter des systèmes à un secteur à volonté. Par contre, sans mod, retirer un système coûte 25 d'influence. Attention : cela commence dès le mode de gestion de secteur (quand tu clique sur le bouton dans la fenêtre "Empire", onglet "Planètes"), il faut donc planifier à l'avance avant de cliquer n'importe comment. Une fois que tu as cliqué sur le "+", si tu changes d'avis, cela te coûtera 25 I à chaque fois...

Et non, tu ne peux pas taper dessus puisqu'ils font partie intégrante de ton Empire. PDX a prévu de lier les secteurs aux mécanismes de factions et de rebellion mais ça n'est pas implémenté pour le moment...

A noter que tu as quelques exploits liés aux secteurs qui seront surement corrigés prochainement :
- Tu ne paie plus le coût en Influence des Avant-Postes Frontaliers situés dans un secteur
- Tu ne paie pas l'entretien des vaisseaux de colonisation construit sur des Spaceports situés dans un secteur (mais tu en as le contrôle)...




> Il faut une proposition pour rentrer dans une alliance non ? parce que j'ai aucune demande, malgré que je sois assez pote avec plusieurs membres d'une des alliances justement.


Soit une proposition spontanée (rare), soit en passant par la proposition correspondante dans la fenêtre de dialogue diplomatique...




> J'ai souvent un problème de dech en ressource (énergie ou minéraux). Si je sépare le truc en secteur, ça va être pire non ?


Dans un premier temps, oui, tu perds en income puisque tu ne peux récupérer au maximum que 75% de la production, sans compter ce que tu dois laisser pour le développement du secteur...

Mais c'est rapidement compensé par la possibilité de coloniser de nouvelles planètes sans le malus imposé par le dépassement de la limite de 5 systèmes. Et par le fait que tu ne payes plus directement pour le développement des secteurs...

Au final, c'est effectivement un peu perturbant au début mais il ne faut pas hésiter à sauter le pas : ça marche plutôt bien même si le système pourrait largement être amélioré...




> Bah, pour le coup, j'ai 0 secteur... y 'a un moyen de trouver ces usines ?


Malheureusement, il faut passer tes colonies en revue une par une...

Ou alors j'ai un doute : je me plante peut-être et cela voudrait dire que tu ne récolte pas ces ressources mais je ne pense pas...




> Je crois pas, l'avant poste occupe l’étoile mais récolte rien, ou alors j'ai mal vu


Les avant-postes récoltent de l'énergie (2 par défaut, même si l'étoile n'en produit pas de base. Faudrait que je vérifie combien est récolté si l'étoile en propose plus) de l'étoile sur laquelle ils sont construits. Mais rien d'autre et si l'étoile propose de la recherche, c'est "perdu" tant que l'outpost est présent...

----------


## smokytoks

> Bug du jour, l'empire avec qui j'avais une de mes ambassades a été mangé par mon voisin, du coup je peux plus retirer mon ambassade et je suis limité à 2.


Yep, même chose : ça m'arrive quasi systématiquement et c'est très chiant. J'ai une paire de parties flinguée au niveau diplomatique à cause de ça puisque je n'ai plus aucune ambassade disponible...

Du coup, maintenant je vire direct mes ambassades dès que 2 IA se déclarent la guerre...

----------


## Archaryon

Yo, auriez vous une liste de mods utiles, mais qui ne cassent pas complètement les mécaniques de jeu, à  me conseiller ?

----------


## pouf

> Je viens d'anéantir mon premier empire déchu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Un qui me cassait les noisettes car je développais des IA. Mais je l'emmerde, moi!!! 
> 
>  et... bah c'est difficile et ça pique. Il spamme les flottes de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de puissance mais ça reste gérable vu la stupidité profonde de l'IA. Elle ne fait que traverser mes systèmes jusqu'à ma capitale pour simplement me détruire une mine d'énergie et enfin retourner chez elle pour camper.
> 
> ...


Un truc sympa que tu peux faire c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


forcer le fallen empire à libérer ses planètes, ca va créer un petit empire avancé technologiquement. Tu les attaque, les vassalizes puis tu les absorbes et à toi les planètes avec des batiments au dernier niveau (même certains qu'il est impossible de construire en grand nombre

----------


## smokytoks

> Yo, auriez vous une liste de mods utiles, mais qui ne cassent pas complètement les mécaniques de jeu, à  me conseiller ?


J'ai pas fait de passe pour vérifier la compatibilité depuis le dernier hotfix mais voilà ce que j'utilise :
*UI Overhaul 1080p* : Refonte indispensable de l'UI pour l'adapter au 1080p, les deux auteurs l'améliorent et l'étendent constamment, sans compter leur réactivité pour le suivi post-patch...
*Control More Planets* : Rajoute un décret pour contrôler 5 planètes de plus que les 5 par défaut. Je trouve que c'est un moyen équilibrer d'adoucir la limite. Mais je ne l'utilise pas pour toutes mes parties...
*Beautiful Battles* : Modifie quelques paramètres pour rendre les bastons plus lisibles. C'est relativement équilibré et plutôt efficace. Mais je dois avouer que je n'ai pas fait de comparaison précise avec la vanilla...
*Better Sector Mod* : Améliore (amha) la gestion des secteurs par l'IA en rééquilibrant certains paramètres. Inclut également la suppression du coût en Influence quand tu retires une planète d'un secteur. L'idéal serait surtout qu'il soit possible de modder, ou que PDX réajuste, le fait de payer même lorsque tu es en mode édition sans avoir valider. A défaut, j'aurais préféré qu'il baisse simplement ce coût mais bon, ça roule comme ça...
*Vassal Integration Rebalance !* : Ajuste les paramètres liés à l'intégration des vassaux pour réduire le temps nécessaire. Peut-être pas parfaitement équilibré mais ça reste raisonnable...
*Protectorate Integration* : Permet d'intégrer directement un Protectorat sans passer par l'étape préalable de vassalisation. Pas convaincu de l'équilibrage dans l'absolu mais ça reste foutrement pratique...

A part ça, et les mods cosmétiques ou namelists, je teste différents trucs mais rien que j'irais conseiller de but en blanc. Le truc que j'aime bien, c'est la possibilité de pouvoir choisir un plus grand nombre de traits, mais sans changer le nombre de points. Je trouve ça plus flexible et l'IA en bénéficie aussi...

Faudrait aussi que je regarde sérieusement les quelques mods qui rajoutent des Techs, y'a quelques trucs sympathiques...

----------


## yaknic

> Yo, auriez vous une liste de mods utiles, mais qui ne cassent pas complètement les mécaniques de jeu, à  me conseiller ?


Beautiful battles pour ma part, ça rend les combats beaucoup plus lisibles. Le seul mod que j'ai gardé à vrai dire.

----------


## Archaryon

Ok, merci bien

----------


## Darkath

Ouais après le mec de beautiful battles ne reflechit pas trop aux conséquences de ce qu'il modifie donc d'une version a l'autre ça peut changer vachement. Mais dans l'absolu l'idée est bonne.

----------


## petraque

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug au niveau des techs, il y a des techs que je peux plus rechercher. J'ai blindage niveau 1 mais je peux plus rechercher les autres niveau de blindage de même avec les cellules  d énergie j'ai le niveau 3 mais je peux pas rechercher le niveau 4. Je précise je suis très haut en tech.
Du coup, ca handicape beaucoup ma partie, mais vaisseaux manque toujours d'énergie et j'ai aucun blindage.

----------


## IriK

Voilà ou j'en suis avec ma première vrai partie, en jouant le Dominion Mando'ade (le noms du peuple Mandalorien dans leurs langue), en 2330.

Après avoir lu les réactions ici, j'ai mis un maximum de 15 empire, dont seulement 4 au dépars, pour une grande galaxie avec tout le monde en Hyperlane.
Cela m'a permit de grandement profité de la phase d'exploration et de m'étendre de manière continu.

Après avoir roulé sur _l'Alliance des étoiles Cyggan_ (c'était au début pas un petit morceaux ) et les avoir vassaliser (il me reste 20 ans, sur les 50, pour les annexer), je me suis étendu le plus loin possible.

Pour la recherche des précurseurs, bien elle n'a en rien bouger depuis le début de la partie, pas faute d'avoir exploré ou de connaître les 3/4 de la galaxie.... Une idée de ce qui peut la bloquer 

Sauf que en même pas 1 ans je suis tombé sur un put*** d'empire déchus isolationniste qui n'exige rien de moins que j'abandonne mes 3 secteurs occidentaux !!! (le Hadadeshi Shard)
Cela fait plus de 10 système habitée par mes Mando'ade !!!  ::o: 


Saleté de buffles !

Je l'ai envoyé chié et depuis cette demande j'ai lancé la production en masse de troupes et flottes. Je croise les doigts  ::sad:: 
Un conseil ?  ::unsure:: 

Sinon c'est complètement illogique le fait d'avoir un malus pour la recherche technologique si l'on est un vaste empire !
L'unique raison de ça c'est l'équilibrage. Un bonus pour les petits en comparaison des autres aurait été judicieux, dans le sens inverse du malus actuel.

----------


## Darkath

Mammalien .... C'est pas plutôt Mammifère en français ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Lokamayadon

> Mammalien .... C'est pas plutôt Mammifère en français ?


Oui, tu as les reptiles mammaliens mais la traduction de mammalian (synonyme de mammal) est bien mammifère.

----------


## Seymos

Yop, tenté une partie avec le Beautiful Ship et le Real Distance.. C'est plus trop jouable, le niveau de zoom est bien trop rapide et peu précis. Ca m'a aussi amené un bug, qui a "doublé" la liste des templates des vaisseaux (corvettes, destroyer, etc...) avec un souci sur la 1ère liste puisque je peux pas choisir les modules.

Sinon, branlée immédiate face à une flotte beaucoup plus avancée que moi en technologie. Vu que les affrontements entre flottes sont souvent décisifs, ça pique un peu quand le premier contact signifie la fin de la flotte principale. Derrière le temps de s'adapter, on est mort  :Emo:

----------


## Aldareis

Hello, 

Savez vous s'il existe une option pour notre vaisseau scientifique permettant de récupérer tous les débris sur un système ? (assez relou d'utiliser la touche SHIFT pour selectionner l'ensemble des débris suite à plusieurs batailles)

----------


## IriK

::trollface::  ::trollface::  ::trollface::  ::trollface:: 


Bah alors ? Ce ne serait pas une partie de ton Halo qui est sous ma domination ? 


C'est cela, retourne brouter l'herbe sur ton Halo  :Cigare: 
Alors la guerre commença vers 2330 et vient donc de s'achever près de 15ans plus tard !
Ce fut très tendu par moment mais j'ai réussit à exploité sa stupidité purement bovine :
Il ne m'a jamais envoyé sa flotte au complet, quoiqu'avec des vaisseaux pareil c'était pas gagné, mais s'est concentré dans la conquête de certaines de mes colonies éloignées.

La seule chose que j'ignorais était s'il reconstruisaient très vite ses flottes, me forçant à pas trop jouer l'ambitieux après une bataille victorieuse.

A partir d'un moment il a été moins présent et j'ai pu envoyé 2 vaisseaux de construction en éclaireur suicide chez lui :
Celui parti pour Beacon of Infinity (c'est noms  ::XD:: ), fut détruit en très peu de temps, me laissant toute fois laisser voir que je devais laisser tombé pour ce système...
Celui en Beacon of Stability m'a par contre emballer : Il n'y avait que 13k en patrouille et 3 station a 1k.
Après un grand tour, ma flotte de 25K et celle de mon vassale de _l'Alliance Cyggan_ a 6k (qui jouait le tank malgré lui  :^_^: ) à réussit à libéré la voie a ma force d'invasion.
Il a pas chercher à comprendre quand je lui ai offert une paix blanche, n'ayant pas voulut tenter le diable à sa capitale...
Toute cette technologie hérité des débris  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Mando'ade !
Filles et fils de Mandalore !
La galaxie est a nous !

----------


## Darkath

Du coup c'est con, t'as pas pu poser tes valises dans son Ringworld. Mais a la prochaine guerre t'aura intérêt a metre ses ring world dans tes objectifs de guerre.

----------


## IriK

> Du coup c'est con, t'as pas pu poser tes valises dans son Ringworld. Mais a la prochaine guerre t'aura intérêt a metre ses ring world dans tes objectifs de guerre.


J'aurais pu tenté le coups, mais c'est justement sur son Halo capitale que j'avais mis mes revendication  ::XD:: 
Après j'en avais juste marre et peur qu'il ramène tout ses vaisseaux du noyaux.
Je sais juste maintenant qu'ils sont gérable, mais avec beaucoup de sacrifice  :^_^:  :
- 150 d'énergie avec ma flotte de guerre finale, et j'avais atteint le cap niveau ressources minerais et énergie au début du conflit, faudra que j'équilibre le tout x)

----------


## Enyss

Je me lance une petite partie :



Bon, c'est un peu moddé. D'une part, pour partir sur un tomb world (qui a un gros avantage en terme d'habitability : toutes les autres sont à 60%), et je suis passé à 10 planètes contrôlables en direct, avec seulement 5% de malus par planète qui dépasse. Pour les secteurs, je suis passé à 5 d'influence pour les modifier, mais ca me laisse plus dubitatif.


Les Kfar vont envahir la galaxie !

edit : merde, faut que je passe le système solaire avec un tomb world a la place de la terre (la c'est continental)

----------


## IriK

> Je me lance une petite partie :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d3c...5d9f0f7713.jpg
> 
> Bon, c'est un peu moddé. D'une part, pour partir sur un tomb world (qui a un gros avantage en terme d'habitability : toutes les autres sont à 60%), et je suis passé à 10 planètes contrôlables en direct, avec seulement 5% de malus par planète qui dépasse. Pour les secteurs, je suis passé à 5 d'influence pour les modifier, mais ca me laisse plus dubitatif.
> 
> 
> Les Kfar vont envahir la galaxie !
> 
> edit : merde, faut que je passe le système solaire avec un tomb world a la place de la terre (la c'est continental)


Ca change rien en faite, c'est juste le skin de ta planète capitale. Cela m'a fait le même coups avec mes Mando'ade  ::): 

Sinon la génération des espèces a quelques raté  ::trollface:: 


Ces punaises sont, à la fois, très forte et faible alors que  ::XD::

----------


## Avik

Ça sert a quelque chose d'avoir des vassaux? ok ils te défendent mais généralement c'est une civ que tu viens de défoncer donc elle a pas d'armée ...
Encore pire pour une planète primitive que tu élèves, ça fait un trou dans mon empire en me bouffant des ressources et les gars sont même pas reconnaissant.
Il ne peuvent pas payer des impôts un peu? c'est un comble quand même.





> Sinon c'est complètement illogique le fait d'avoir un malus pour la recherche technologique si l'on est un vaste empire !


Ha il y a donc un malus ?

----------


## Roguellnir

> Ha il y a donc un malus ?


Oui la formule est : *Coût de base * (1 + 0.02 * (Population total au dessus de 10) - Modificateur des accords de recherche.*

Les accords de recherche donne 25% si tu recherches une tech déjà recherchée par cet empire (Je sais pas si c'est multiplicatif si tu as deux accords de recherche et qu'ils ont tout deux recherché la tech).

----------


## Jalkar

> Ha il y a donc un malus ?


Oui les recherches sont plus longues si tu as un grand empire (fonction de ta population)

Mais en même temps c'est un peu "logique" pour équilibré petit empire vs grand empire : sur tes planetes tu peux construire beaucoup de labo pour compenser le malus lié à la taille

----------


## the_wamburger

L'IA du jeu pue vraiment du cul quand même... je recommence une partie pour appliquer vos conseils de colonisation à outrance, et je me fais déclarer la guerre très très tôt par mes voisins. Ils pètent la moitié de ma flotte minable, et commencent à prendre une de mes planètes. Ils l'occupent et... repartent. Je consolide ma flotte dans l'intervalle et j'ai maintenant une puissance similaire (mais avec des vaisseaux mieux conçus), je vais chez eux, je leur pète la gueule, j'assiège leur système, bim, vassaux.

Pourquoi ils m'ont pas défoncé quand j'étais à terre ?  :tired:

----------


## Kruos

Je viens de tomber sur ce mod qui a l'air d'améliorer la répartition des empires dans la galaxie : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=685328885



Il a l'air super sympa ce petit mod (pour le multi ET le solo), quelqu'un l'a testé?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'IA du jeu pue vraiment du cul quand même... je recommence une partie pour appliquer vos conseils de colonisation à outrance, et je me fais déclarer la guerre très très tôt par mes voisins. Ils pètent la moitié de ma flotte minable, et commencent à prendre une de mes planètes. Ils l'occupent et... repartent. Je consolide ma flotte dans l'intervalle et j'ai maintenant une puissance similaire (mais avec des vaisseaux mieux conçus), je vais chez eux, je leur pète la gueule, j'assiège leur système, bim, vassaux.
> 
> Pourquoi ils m'ont pas défoncé quand j'étais à terre ?


Peut-être un glitch d'IA lié au mécanisme de War Goal (leur WG était de prendre la petite planète qu'ils ont occupés ou un truc du genre peut-être..)?

----------


## the_wamburger

Leur war goal était de me prendre mes deux planètes. Ils en occupent une, ils se cassent. Quand j'ai commencé à raid leur système ils sont bien allés me péter mon dernier spatioport, mais à ce moment-là j'étais plus fort qu'eux, et je les ai rattrapés et chié dans le cou.  ::P: 


J'pige pas cette hésitation, on dirait Hannibal devant Rome.  :tired:

----------


## Roguellnir

Nouveau conseil : hésite pas a mettre une embassy chez tes voisins proches pour éviter les guerres inutiles pendant que tu te focus sur le développement

Sinon pour le mod au dessus, j'aimerais pas être le mec a droite pris entre deux fallen empires.

----------


## Heknerr

Le plus bénéfique et simple avec les empires déchus c'est de les vassaliser. Ca permet de récupérer tout leurs mondes mais avec un peu de patience. (Chose pratique quand on est dans une fédération où l'on doit se toucher la nouille pendant près de 30 ans avant de pouvoir à nouveau s'étendre sur les territoires de ses voisins.)

Pour ma part j'ai vassalisé la majorité de mes conquêtes car je n'aime pas partager avec mes potes de la fédération (en sachant que je compte leur casser leur margoulette un jour ou l'autre.). D'ailleurs je déconseille les fédérations, c'est un vrai traquenard. ::sad::

----------


## the_wamburger

> Nouveau conseil : hésite pas a mettre une embassy chez tes voisins proches pour éviter les guerres inutiles pendant que tu te focus sur le développement


Moi je les avais rival parce qu'étant militariste je me disais "Je vais leur faire peur" et je ne voulais pas tomber en rade d'influence.  ::ninja:: 

Vous conseillez de vassaliser ou d'assimiler les ennemis vaincus ? Et si assimilation, comment faire taire les dissidents ?

----------


## Enyss

> Et si assimilation, comment faire taire les dissidents ?


L'esclavage, ça marche bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

Se passe quoi si une IA a sa zone d'influence qui englobe un système dans lequel j'ai déjà construit des mines?

----------


## TKN Jez

Elles deviennent sienne :3

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Vous conseillez de vassaliser ou d'assimiler les ennemis vaincus ? Et si assimilation, comment faire taire les dissidents ?


Pour être le plus tranquille, l'idéal est de libérer un groupe de planète dans une première guerre (cela créé une nation avec l'espèce ennemi mais tes ethos), de la vassaliser (elle accepte presque automatiquement puisque tu es leur "protecteur") puis de la nourrir dans les guerres suivantes. Comme ça elle va gérer les mécontents et toi tu ramasses les bénéfices tranquilles après l'intégration. L'inconvénient c'est que c'est un peu long (plusieurs cycle de guerre).

Vassaliser directement, c'est bien quand tu es sur de ta force et que ton vassal ne peut pas grossir sans toi. Donc un vassal avec un boulevar pour coloniser c'est pas extra. L'idéal c'est qu'il fasse tampon bien serré entre toi et un autre empire. Le problème du vassal simple c'est son désir d'indépendance et le manque de compatibilité entre vos visions du monde (il ne prépare pas le terrain pour l'intégration). Par contre, c'est bien plus rapide et ça fourni de chaire à canon utile pour les guerres. Dans ma dernière partie, j'en ai un qui fait bien 30-40% de mon territoire.

Pour les dissidents une fois conquis/assimilé, la méthode la plus efficace c'est de laisser pourrir une révolte et de l'écraser. Tu vas garder la population (tu gagnes le temps de croissance et l'adaptation au milieu) et le bonheur va revenir pour la rendre productive. Les autres méthodes sont plus radicales mais demandent des pré-requis (collectivismes, xénophobie, manipulation génétique, robots...) et imposent leurs contre partie (réputation diplomatique, autres population malheureuses, temps pour repeupler, cout en influence)...

----------


## Tenebris

> Elles deviennent sienne :3


Holycrap  ::(:  Je vais préparer ma défense alors  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> [...]
> 
> A noter que tu as quelques exploits liés aux secteurs qui seront surement corrigés prochainement :
> - Tu ne paie plus le coût en Influence des Avant-Postes Frontaliers situés dans un secteur
> - Tu ne paie pas l'entretien des vaisseaux de colonisation construit sur des Spaceports situés dans un secteur (mais tu en as le contrôle)...
> 
> [...]


Ce ne sont pas des exploit, surtout le 1er qu'il faut bien comprendre si on veut utiliser correctement les secteurs :

- Si tu ne paie pas le cout en influence d'un avant-poste, c'est parce que le secteur le paye avec sa propre influence ce qui va l’empêcher d’en acquérir assez pour upgrader les bâtiments qui en réclament, comme les capitales planétaires. Une très mauvaise idée, donc.

- Pour les vaisseaux de colonisation, il me semble que si, de la même manière que tu payes la colonie tant qu'elle se construit même si elle est dans un secteur. Ou alors c'est le secteur qui paye l'entretien, mais ça coute bien quelque chose à quelqu'un, vu les fluctuations de mon énergie.

EDIT : Je viens de vérifier et effectivement, les Colonization Ship ne coutent aucune maintenance quand ils sont construits par des secteurs. Par contre le cout de colonisation est bien là.

----------


## TKN Jez

> Holycrap  Je vais préparer ma défense alors


Note que ça marche dans l'autre sens aussi  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> Elles deviennent sienne :3


Sauf si frontier outpost.  ::trollface::  Parce que du coup le système ne peut pas changer de main. Au pire il est partagé avec une race de primitif qui atteint le stade FTL ou  des rebelles. Ca fait de beaux hachurages avec des doubles possessions.

----------


## CryZy

D'ailleurs sur une de mes parties, j'ai récupéré je ne sais combien de systèmes contenant mines & stations scientifique en plaçant des avant-postes aux limites de mes frontières, ça permet de bien repousser les frontières des voisins parfois quand on se retrouve rapidement coincé dans son expansion (et aussi de se taper de sacrés tensions frontalières).

----------


## Tenebris

> Note que ça marche dans l'autre sens aussi


Hehe  ::happy2:: 
J'ai ragé comme un putois dans ma partie, mon voisin a ninja une planète type Gaya alors que mon colonisateur était en fin de construction. Lui, je vais me le faire, je vais employer toute mon industrie à lui nuire  :Baffe:

----------


## TKN Jez

> Sauf si frontier outpost.  Parce que du coup le système ne peut pas changer de main. Au pire il est partagé avec une race de primitif qui atteint le stade FTL ou  des rebelles. Ca fait de beaux hachurages avec des doubles possessions.


Yes, j'ai déjà vu ça mais ça m'est jamais arrive pour l'instant  ::): 




> D'ailleurs sur une de mes parties, j'ai récupéré je ne sais combien de systèmes contenant mines & stations scientifique en plaçant des avant-postes aux limites de mes frontières, ça permet de bien repousser les frontières des voisins parfois quand on se retrouve rapidement coincé dans son expansion (et aussi de se taper de sacrés tensions frontalières).


Yes à ce sujet je rebondis sur ce qu'il se disait plus tôt dans le topac : faut vraiment démarrer les games avec un nombre bcp plus restreint d'empires, sinon tu vas TRES vite te retrouver coincé, et si t'as pas de cul tu te retrouves en bordure, coincé entre en fallen empire et un empire avancé, et là t'as plus qu'à ragequiter ou à attendre patiemment ton annexion  :Emo: 




> Hehe 
> J'ai ragé comme un putois dans ma partie, mon voisin a ninja une planète type Gaya alors que mon colonisateur était en fin de construction. Lui, je vais me le faire, je vais employer toute mon industrie à lui nuire


muhahaha faut lui apprendre à ce MANANT DE CHAMPOTE§§§§111 (oui j'ai été violenté par mon omelette aux champignons dans une de mes games  ::sad::  )

----------


## smokytoks

> Je viens de tomber sur ce mod qui a l'air d'améliorer la répartition des empires dans la galaxie : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=685328885
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...774D8BA076FFA/
> 
> Il a l'air super sympa ce petit mod (pour le multi ET le solo), quelqu'un l'a testé?


Encore bugué pour le moment apparemment...

Mais j'ai prévu de le tester, je ferais un feedback ensuite...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Yes, j'ai déjà vu ça mais ça m'est jamais arrive pour l'instant


J'ai ça dans la mienne. J'ai une race de psychopathes zélotes évangelistes qui ont poppé dans l'empire voisin pile poil à la frontière avec ma République Interplanétaire Valmennaxienne. Comme c'était des psychopathes, au bout de quelques insultes ils m'ont déclaré la guerre ce qui m'a permis de me rendre compte que la possession d'un système peut être double grace à un frontier outpost.

----------


## smokytoks

> Ce ne sont pas des exploit, surtout le 1er qu'il faut bien comprendre si on veut utiliser correctement les secteurs :
> 
> - Si tu ne paie pas le cout en influence d'un avant-poste, c'est parce que le secteur le paye avec sa propre influence ce qui va l’empêcher d’en acquérir assez pour upgrader les bâtiments qui en réclament, comme les capitales planétaires. Une très mauvaise idée, donc.
> 
> - Pour les vaisseaux de colonisation, il me semble que si, de la même manière que tu payes la colonie tant qu'elle se construit même si elle est dans un secteur. Ou alors c'est le secteur qui paye l'entretien, mais ça coute bien quelque chose à quelqu'un, vu les fluctuations de mon énergie.
> 
> EDIT : Je viens de vérifier et effectivement, les Colonization Ship ne coutent aucune maintenance quand ils sont construits par des secteurs. Par contre le cout de colonisation est bien là.


Je veux bien mais ils la génèrent comment l'influence ?

J'omets volontairement l'absence d'affichage pour me concentrer sur la mécanique : j'ai cherché mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait permettre à un secteur de générer de l'influence. Et j'ai déjà testé, même pour un secteur sans outpost et en laissant filer suffisamment de temps, je n'ai encore jamais vu l'IA upgrader ses capitales planétaires...

Mais j'ai surement loupé quelque chose. Du moins, je l'espère : ce serait tellement mieux que ce ne soit pas un bug mais plutôt un défaut d'information...

----------


## Seymos

En parlant des secteurs, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen simple et rapide d'accèder aux spaceports des planètes sectorisées ?

Depuis la fenètre empire, je trouve quand même que ça manque de raccourci.

----------


## Enyss

C'est clair! Perso, ce que je fais, c'est que je mets les spatioport importants en raccourcis

----------


## Seymos

> C'est clair! Perso, ce que je fais, c'est que je mets les spatioport importants en raccourcis


Et tu fais comment ?

----------


## Enyss

ctrl-1  (ou un autre numéro) quand tu es sur la planète, ça te la met en raccourci, accessible en appuyant sur 1

----------


## hein

> Et tu fais comment ?


ctrl+1,2,3, etc... [EDIT : GRILLED]

----------


## Seymos

Thx.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je suis tombé sur un Holy World en bordure de mon système de départ. Ca craint vraiment de le coloniser tout de suite ou il vaut mieux attendre d'avoir une flotte à 30k ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je veux bien mais ils la génèrent comment l'influence ?
> 
> J'omets volontairement l'absence d'affichage pour me concentrer sur la mécanique : j'ai cherché mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait permettre à un secteur de générer de l'influence. Et j'ai déjà testé, même pour un secteur sans outpost et en laissant filer suffisamment de temps, je n'ai encore jamais vu l'IA upgrader ses capitales planétaires...
> 
> Mais j'ai surement loupé quelque chose. Du moins, je l'espère : ce serait tellement mieux que ce ne soit pas un bug mais plutôt un défaut d'information...


C'est écrit dans le wiki. Il y a surement un peu de vrai parce que les secteurs recrutent leur gouverneurs de planète.

http://www.stellariswiki.com/Empire




> Sectors have their own Influence pool, so while frontier outposts controlled by them do not cost imperial Influence to maintain they can tank building of capital and special buildings in sector.

----------


## IriK

> Mais en même temps c'est un peu "logique" pour équilibré petit empire vs grand empire : sur tes planetes tu peux construire beaucoup de labo pour compenser le malus lié à la taille


Non ce n'est pas logique, enfin seulement en terme d'équilibrage comme tu l'explique mais pas d'un point de vue "réaliste", et jamais la construction de labo ne pourra compenser ce malus pour de gros territoire (je suis déjà à plus de 25 pop de Mando'ade et 110 des mollusques que j'ai vassalisé).
Un boost pour les petit empire aurait été plus judicieux.

Et la _Fondation_ d'Isaac Asimov alors ?  :Fouras: 

Bon sinon j'ai tellement upgrader ma flotte avec ses 25k, que je vais peut etre retenter de me taper le Fallen Empire.
Je vais faire 2 save avant pour voir si j'arrive a le vassaliser, ou au moins lui prendre un de ses halo.

----------


## tralala

Bah après un empire vaste subit une tonne d'inefficacités beaucoup plus importante : inertie administrative, concurrence entre administrations, corruption. Les États-Unis en sont un très bon exemple alors qu'il y a des milliards et des milliards de dollars pour la R&D militaire notamment.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ben justement, dans Fondation, l'empire stagne technologiquement alors que la Fondation ne cesse de s'améliorer et de s'agrandir. Mais passé une certaine taille, ce n'est plus sa supériorité technologique qui compte.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bah après un empire vaste subit une tonne d'inefficacités beaucoup plus importante : inertie administrative, concurrence entre administrations, corruption. Les États-Unis en sont un très bon exemple alors qu'il y a des milliards et des milliards de dollars pour la R&D militaire notamment.


J'avais été super épaté par la R&D au Nicaragua. Avec 50 pesos de budget annuel, ils faisaient des trucs de guedin comme des agrapheuses en rotin.  ::ninja::

----------


## TKN Jez

> J'avais été super épaté par la R&D au Nicaragua. Avec 50 pesos de budget annuel, ils faisaient des trucs de guedin comme des agrapheuses en rotin.


"Ce mec là, tu le largues au pôle nord, sur la banquise avec un slip de bain pour tout vêtement, sans une brosse à dent et demain après-midi tu le vois débarquer au bord de ta piscine avec un sourire jusqu’aux oreilles et les poches bourrées de pesos"  ::lol::

----------


## IriK

> Bah après un empire vaste subit une tonne d'inefficacités beaucoup plus importante : inertie administrative, concurrence entre administrations, corruption. Les États-Unis en sont un très bon exemple alors qu'il y a des milliards et des milliards de dollars pour la R&D militaire notamment.


Oui mais alors là il faudra mieux le mettre du coté des ressources (électricité et minerais) ce malus alors  ::): 




> Mais passé une certaine taille, ce n'est plus sa supériorité technologique qui compte.


Me rappel d'un passage ou justement l'un des principaux protagoniste (la maire ou Trevize, sais plus) expliquait que c'était la grande taille de la _Fédération de la Fondation_ (à l'époque ou elle a justement englobé quasiment toute la galaxie) lui permettait d'avoir une croissance technologique sans pareil (vaisseau gravitique et autres techno jamais découverte par l'empire).

----------


## Aldareis

Concernant l'esclavage es ce que nous avons un indicateur nous permettant de déterminer si un soulèvement est proche ? 

De manière générale es ce qu'il y a un ratio population / esclave à respecter ? (genre ne surtout pas avoir plus d'esclave que de population) ? 


Pour info : mon empire est collectiviste fanatique, donc tolérance à l'esclavage à 100%

----------


## smokytoks

> C'est écrit dans le wiki. Il y a surement un peu de vrai parce que les secteurs recrutent leur gouverneurs de planète.
> 
> http://www.stellariswiki.com/Empire


Tiens, c'est nouveau ! 

Avant, cette information n'apparaissait pas dans le Wiki...

Par contre, j'avais pas remarqué que l'IA recrutait des Gouverneurs Planétaires... ::o:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Concernant l'esclavage es ce que nous avons un indicateur nous permettant de déterminer si un soulèvement est proche ? 
> 
> De manière générale es ce qu'il y a un ratio population / esclave à respecter ? (genre ne surtout pas avoir plus d'esclave que de population) ? 
> 
> 
> Pour info : mon empire est collectiviste fanatique, donc tolérance à l'esclavage à 100%


Les révoltes d'esclaves sont désactivées pour l'instant, donc il n'y a pas à s'en occuper.

----------


## ProXorP

> Concernant l'esclavage es ce que nous avons un indicateur nous permettant de déterminer si un soulèvement est proche ? 
> 
> De manière générale es ce qu'il y a un ratio population / esclave à respecter ? (genre ne surtout pas avoir plus d'esclave que de population) ? 
> 
> Pour info : mon empire est collectiviste fanatique, donc tolérance à l'esclavage à 100%


Pour le moment, la faction "esclave" ne peut pas se rebeller. C'était possible à un moment il me semble, mais c'était mal géré et tout les esclaves se rebellait en même temps. Ca reviendra surement dans des prochains patchs.
Après pour le ratio, je n'ai pas encore remarquer de problèmes ( mes planètes sont plutot équilibrées niveau ratio Esclave / libre ). Sachant que mon empire est Collectiviste / Fanatic Spiritualist sous Mandat Divin ( 100% slave tolerance + 10% hapiness ).

----------


## Aldareis

Ah d'accord je ne savais pas merci pour l'info. (hâte du coup de voir l'event revolte d'esclave du coup ^^ )

@ProXorp : du coup parfois tu uses également du decret Terre d'oppurtunés en signant des accès migratoires j'imagine ?  (pour ensuite les mettre en esclavages ? :D )

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Se passe quoi si une IA a sa zone d'influence qui englobe un système dans lequel j'ai déjà construit des mines?


Je croyais qu'on ne pouvait pas construire hors de notre zone ? ::huh:: 

@TKN Jez

En video c'est mieux...merci NANARDland

----------


## gnouman

> https://identitairepur.files.wordpre...mplacement.jpg
> 
> Attention : la maison n'accepte aucune responsabilité en cas de nausée ou d'AVC suite à la lecture dudit guide.


C'est de la merde se libre. Ils ne parlent même pas des esclaves des races inférieurs.  :Baffe:

----------


## Mandario

> Je croyais qu'on ne pouvait pas construire hors de notre zone ?


Je crois que Tenebris évoquais un cas ou son système était en limite de frontière, les frontières évoluent constamment, l'influence de son voisin a grignoter du territoire et son étoile avec. 
Il me semble, par expérience, que les ressources et leurs stations changent aussi de propriètaire... sauf les bases de défence.
Mieux vaut assurer ses frontière avec une station frontalière, quand c'est possible, mais cela coute pepète en influence.

----------


## Aramchek

> "Ce mec là, tu le largues au pôle nord, sur la banquise avec un slip de bain pour tout vêtement, sans une brosse à dent et demain après-midi tu le vois débarquer au bord de ta piscine avec un sourire jusqu’aux oreilles et les poches bourrées de pesos"


Elle est connu cette réplique.  ::ninja::

----------


## MrLampkin

Bon je viens d'investir en raison des nombreux retours. J'avoue que je n'y connais pas grand chose en 4X ou Grand Strategy, j'ai donc un peu peur d'être largué au milieu de nul part sans savoir quoi faire, ni même comment le faire. Le jeu nous accompagne bien ou alors faut se coltiner une tonne de tuto sur le net pour s'en sortir ? Aussi vous avez des conseils quant aux options de départ (empire personnalité ou pré-défini, taille/forme/nombre d'étoiles, etc.) ?

----------


## Darkath

Tu peux prendre une faction préfabriquée, mais une partie du fun du jeu c'est de créer sa propre race.
Pour les option de départ je te conseille de ne pas mettre une carte gigantesque, petite ou moyenne ça suffit.

Y'a un tuto in game avec un robot qui t'explique des trucs, mais c'est assez succint et il oublie de t'expliquer pas mal de trucs.

----------


## Valdr

L'option "Change Research" lorsque l'on est pas satisfait de la recherche en cours...ca passe a la trappe définitivement la recherche remplacée, ou on peu la retrouver plus tard?

----------


## Aldareis

> Bon je viens d'investir en raison des nombreux retours. J'avoue que je n'y connais pas grand chose en 4X ou Grand Strategy, j'ai donc un peu peur d'être largué au milieu de nul part sans savoir quoi faire, ni même comment le faire. Le jeu nous accompagne bien ou alors faut se coltiner une tonne de tuto sur le net pour s'en sortir ? Aussi vous avez des conseils quant aux options de départ (empire personnalité ou pré-défini, taille/forme/nombre d'étoiles, etc.) ?


Les tutos au démarrage permettent de se faire la main. 

Après tu verras, pour ce genre de jeu, tu vas apprendre de nouvelles mécaniques petit à petit. (mais le jeu en lui même reste relativement accessible et l'interface permet de ne pas "perdre" le joueur)

Commence par la 1ère race prédéfini je pense que c'est bien pour une 1ère partie découverte.




> L'option "Change Research" lorsque l'on est pas satisfait de la recherche en cours...ca passe a la trappe définitivement la recherche remplacée, ou on peu la retrouver plus tard?


Non ça conserve les points que tu as investis.  ::):

----------


## Enyss

> Nope. Les fighters ne font rien a part a une distance extrêmement proche (genre, tu sais, 8 de distance )


En fait, c'est bien les fighters en eux même qui ont une portée de 8. 

La distance jusqu'à laquelle ils engagent la cible, c'est un autre paramètre qui se mod dans le dossier "ship behaviour".

----------


## IriK

Bon bhein mon évènement majeur pointe le bout de son nez pile quand je trucidais mes voisins de Buffles sur Halo :



Spoiler Alert! 





Ca promet  ::ninja:: 

Et bien sûre ces machins apparaissent à l'autre bout de la galaxie, m'empêchant d'aller les taper tout de suite et d'endiguer la menace !


Spoiler Alert! 





En 5 ans ils bouffent les crétins qui habitaient dans le coin, là ou ils n'étaient qu'initialement ou l'on voit leur logo.



Spoiler Alert! 






Et de plus, l'empire juste au dessus (avec logo quarré) est un Fallen empire, donc je suis forcer d'attendre.
N'empêche, ça vas être fun de voir ce qui vas lui arrivé  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 






Une fois qu'il sera exterminé, ma flotte arrivera à la rescousse de la galaxie  :Eclope: 


Spoiler Alert! 





Et encore, là il c'est passé quelques années depuis et j'ai attend les 800 de limite de flotte (avec une limite de 1000).

J'ai également vassalisé un nation du Fallen empire que j'ai libéré, histoire d'avoir les mêmes traits, ne voulant pas tenté le diable en les vassalisant tout de suite. Il se retrouve avec un système entier d'Halo et une flotte de plus de 25K en support de la mienne, le tout barder de technologie chez nous.

On t'attend le méchant  :Eclope: 

_Kote ! 

Kandosii sa ka'rta, Vode an. 
Manda'yaim a'den mhi, Vode an. 
Bal kote, darasuum kote, 
Jorso'ran kando a tome. 
Sa kyr'am Nau tracyn kad, Vode an._

Ma stratégie est d'attendre qu'il rejoigne ma frontière, puis de foncé vers la zone du portail avec toutes mes forces en étant pire qu'une _buurenaar_.

----------


## Valdr

Bon bin y a quand même un truc que je hais particulièrement dans Stellaris: quand on a 40 Empires dans sa galaxie et qu'on les a quasi tous découverts, on est spam de demandes diplomatiques 3 fois par secondes...

----------


## Sals

> Bon bin y a quand même un truc que je hais particulièrement dans Stellaris: quand on a 40 Empires dans sa galaxie et qu'on les a quasi tous découverts, on est spam de demandes diplomatiques 3 fois par secondes...


Ça change pas grand chose comparé à la vie réelle  :^_^: 

J'ai recommencé une partie sur une petite carte avec seulement huit IA et je trouve cela déjà bien plus agréable... Y'a de l'espace, un bon temps de découverte... J'ai l'impression de jouer à un autre jeu par rapport à ma première partie que je trouvais bien chiante  ::happy2::

----------


## pouf

@Irik : Je ne sais pas si c'était une bonne idée d'attendre autant  ::ninja:: 

Normalement, les autres races 

Spoiler Alert! 


devraient avoir assez peur des unbidden pour t'offrir assez facilement des accords de passage militaire voir être prêt à s'allier



J'ai eu le même évent et je les ai attaqué tout de suite, 

Spoiler Alert! 


ils avaient déjà 4 flottes de 17k sachant que le portail fait apparaître de plus en plus de flottes

----------


## Squaresof

Je viens de terminer(abandonner  ::rolleyes::  ) ma première partie de mon premier jeu Paradox  ::siffle::  , je voulais savoir ils comptent améliorer le rendu des combats ? J'ai été déçu..déjà qu'on fait que regarder mais en plus les batailles sont brouillon aucune sensation de bataille épique  ::'(:  , c'est vraiment dommage.

Les succès steam se débloquent en multi ?

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai eu un évènement étrange. J'ai colonisé une planète qui était dans un système lequel avait déjà une planète colonisée par une IA. Truc bizarre, l'IA n'avait pas de sphère d’influence. Au départ j'ai cru que c'était une IA fantôme avec des vestiges de sa civilisation ou des arriérés technologiques spéculant sur le cours du caillou. Sauf qu'en explorant, j'ai découvert son véritable territoire juste à coté et elle m'a contacté.

Du coup, comment se fait-il qu'il y ait une planète IA sans sphères d'influence dans un système? Comment se fait-ce aussi que je ne puisse pas sectoriser ma planète colonisée dans ce système avec mon système voisin, une ligne fine apparait entre mes deux zones d’influence. 

Je suppute un bug, non?  ::blink::

----------


## Jarec

> Je viens de terminer(abandonner  ) ma première partie de mon premier jeu Paradox  , je voulais savoir ils comptent améliorer le rendu des combats ? J'ai été déçu..déjà qu'on fait que regarder mais en plus les batailles sont brouillon aucune sensation de bataille épique  , c'est vraiment dommage.
> 
> Les succès steam se débloquent en multi ?


Non.
Et non.

----------


## IriK

> @Irik : Je ne sais pas si c'était une bonne idée d'attendre autant 
> 
> Normalement, les autres races 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> devraient avoir assez peur des unbidden pour t'offrir assez facilement des accords de passage militaire voir être prêt à s'allier
> 
> ...


Bah ces crétins ne veulent pas que je passe !  :Vibre: 
Pas faute qu'ils se fassent gober....

Bon bhein on vas voir  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

> J'ai eu un évènement étrange. J'ai colonisé une planète qui était dans un système lequel avait déjà une planète colonisée par une IA. Truc bizarre, l'IA n'avait pas de sphère d’influence. Au départ j'ai cru que c'était une IA fantôme avec des vestiges de sa civilisation ou des arriérés technologiques spéculant sur le cours du caillou. Sauf qu'en explorant, j'ai découvert son véritable territoire juste à coté et elle m'a contacté.
> 
> Du coup, comment se fait-il qu'il y ait une planète IA sans sphères d'influence dans un système? Comment se fait-ce aussi que je ne puisse pas sectoriser ma planète colonisée dans ce système avec mon système voisin, une ligne fine apparait entre mes deux zones d’influence. 
> 
> Je suppute un bug, non?


Les sphères d'influences n'apparaissent qu'une fois le contact établi. 

Tu as donc été assez rapide pour coloniser une planète avant que le contact s'établisse...

Comme c'est une situation rare, c'est possiblement un bug (surtout que je vois mal comment peut être gérée la zone d'influence dans ce cas si ils n'ont pas prévu un truc pour  ::P: )

----------


## CryZy

Je sais pas si c'est un bug aussi, mais avec ma technique de Hussard à foutre des avant-postes à des endroits clefs pour repousser la frontière et s'emparer de bases spatiales adverses, impossible de s'emparer des stations d'observation de mon voisin. Elle restent aux mains de celui-ci tout en étant dans mon territoire, et impossible de la détruire bien évidemment ou de s'en emparer autrement que par la guerre...

----------


## Tenebris

> Les sphères d'influences n'apparaissent qu'une fois le contact établi. 
> 
> Tu as donc été assez rapide pour coloniser une planète avant que le contact s'établisse...
> 
> Comme c'est une situation rare, c'est possiblement un bug (surtout que je vois mal comment peut être gérée la zone d'influence dans ce cas si ils n'ont pas prévu un truc pour )


D'autant que l'IA avait déjà une mine sur un spot que je convoitais énormément vu que ressource rare à la clé. Et forcément, une fois ma zone d'influence établie, ben rien, elle est toujours à lui, sa colonie aussi  :tired:

----------


## Mogador

Bonjour,

Je suis complètement débutant, et pour ma 1e partie, j'aimerais la jouer "les terriens à la découverte de l'espace" peinard, coloniser des planètes et découvrir d'autres formes de vie... sans avoir l'IA déboule dans le système solaire au bout d'1 mois de jeu... Bref: découvrir l'espace moi-même et ne pas voir les 15 races d'alien qui défilent sous mes fenêtres comme si c'était normal...

Il y a moyen d'avoir ce genre de partie à la Christophe Colomb ? 
Et si je joue avec 1 seul empire IA, ce sera un 1v1 tout le long de la partie ou des races mineures pourront pourront devenir des empires IA à terme si on les laisse tranquilles assez longtemps ?

----------


## nutopia

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi dans un de mes spatioports je peux créer un vaisseau de colonisateurs d'une autre race (celle qui fait partie de mon alliance) mais pas dans les autres spatioports.

@mogador, je débute aussi, ma race est pacifiste, et personne ne leur a cherché des noises pour le moment. Une ou deux "civilisations" l'ont prise pour rivale mais ils n'ont pas été violents.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis complètement débutant, et pour ma 1e partie, j'aimerais la jouer "les terriens à la découverte de l'espace" peinard, coloniser des planètes et découvrir d'autres formes de vie... sans avoir l'IA déboule dans le système solaire au bout d'1 mois de jeu... Bref: découvrir l'espace moi-même et ne pas voir les 15 races d'alien qui défilent sous mes fenêtres comme si c'était normal...
> 
> Il y a moyen d'avoir ce genre de partie à la Christophe Colomb ? 
> Et si je joue avec 1 seul empire IA, ce sera un 1v1 tout le long de la partie ou des races mineures pourront pourront devenir des empires IA à terme si on les laisse tranquilles assez longtemps ?


Peu importe le nombre d'IA t'auras des créatures neutres, des pirates, et autres rigoleries qui viendront mettre le boxon à un moment où l'autre.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis complètement débutant, et pour ma 1e partie, j'aimerais la jouer "les terriens à la découverte de l'espace" peinard, coloniser des planètes et découvrir d'autres formes de vie... sans avoir l'IA déboule dans le système solaire au bout d'1 mois de jeu... Bref: découvrir l'espace moi-même et ne pas voir les 15 races d'alien qui défilent sous mes fenêtres comme si c'était normal...
> 
> Il y a moyen d'avoir ce genre de partie à la Christophe Colomb ? 
> Et si je joue avec 1 seul empire IA, ce sera un 1v1 tout le long de la partie ou des races mineures pourront pourront devenir des empires IA à terme si on les laisse tranquilles assez longtemps ?


des empires IA peuvent se créer, mais c'est rare. Faut déjà qu'ils soient a l'ère atomique ou spatiale, et même quand ils deviennent un vrai empire, ils sont tellement faibles que généralement ils pèsent pas beaucoup.

----------


## Jarec

> Peu importe le nombre d'IA t'auras des créatures neutres, des pirates, et autres rigoleries qui viendront mettre le boxon à un moment où l'autre.


Oui alors les pirates dans ce jeu se résument à UN vaisseau en début de partie généralement.

----------


## the_wamburger

Une petite flottoune et une station spatiale pas trop loin.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sysco

J'en suis a mes 100 heures de jeu (sans mode), très longtemps que que je ne me suis pas scotcher à un jeu comme ça !  ::): 
Je suis fan des 4x depuis imperium galactica, alors certe ils doivent le peaufiné il y a techniquement moins de possibilité que distant world. 
Je dirai qu'il est à Distant world se que Distant world est à Aurora.

----------


## nutopia

Il y a possibilité de localiser des vaisseaux colonisateurs facilement?

----------


## Haleks

> Il y a possibilité de localiser des vaisseaux colonisateurs facilement?


Ils sont dans l'onglet civilian ships; click droit dessus.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Sauf si tu le construit depuis un secteur dans ce cas la il apparait pas dans l'onglet en question.

Mais utilise le bouton colonize en cliquant sur la planète a coloniser c'est le plus simple, il te donnera la liste de tous les vaisseaux de colonisation disponibles avec leur habitabilité etc.

----------


## IriK

> Les sphères d'influences n'apparaissent qu'une fois le contact établi. 
> 
> Tu as donc été assez rapide pour coloniser une planète avant que le contact s'établisse...
> 
> Comme c'est une situation rare, c'est possiblement un bug (surtout que je vois mal comment peut être gérée la zone d'influence dans ce cas si ils n'ont pas prévu un truc pour )


Pas forcément un bug : quand j'ai libéré l'une des 4 partie du halo stellaire de mes voisins Fallen et bien leurs frontière était "mélangé".

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Oui alors les pirates dans ce jeu se résument à UN vaisseau en début de partie généralement.





> Une petite flottoune et une station spatiale pas trop loin.


Médisants ! J'ai eu *deux* vaisseaux et une station une fois  ::ninja:: . Et je comprends pas pourquoi ce genre de truc ne se répète pas. On pourrait carrément avoir des corsaires plus ou moins au service d'un empire étranger.

----------


## nutopia

> Sauf si tu le construit depuis un secteur dans ce cas la il apparait pas dans l'onglet en question.
> 
> Mais utilise le bouton colonize en cliquant sur la planète a coloniser c'est le plus simple, il te donnera la liste de tous les vaisseaux de colonisation disponibles avec leur habitabilité etc.


C'est ce que je fais en ce moment mais ce n'est vraiment pas pratique  ::(: 
Ouch je viens de rentrer en contact avec un empire déchu  ::XD::  Il ne m'apprécie pas des masses...

Sinon personne ne sait pourquoi dans un de mes spatioports je peux créer un vaisseau de colonisateurs d'une autre race (celle qui fait partie de mon alliance) mais pas dans les autres spatioports?

----------


## Darkath

> Sinon personne ne sait pourquoi dans un de mes spatioports je peux créer un vaisseau de colonisateurs d'une autre race (celle qui fait partie de mon alliance) mais pas dans les autres spatioports?


Tu ne peux construire des vaisseaux colonisateur d'une pop dans un spatioport que si un exemplaire de la dite pop est présente sur la planète en question. Ca vaut aussi pour les pops de ton espèce qui ont différents ethos.

----------


## pouf

> Pas forcément un bug : quand j'ai libéré l'une des 4 partie du halo stellaire de mes voisins Fallen et bien leurs frontière était "mélangé".


J'ai déjà eu le coup des frontières mélangées dans deux cas :

- Libération de planète d'un fallen empire
- Evolution technologique d'une race par une station d'observation.

Sur ma nouvelle partie, j'ai eu le même cas que Tenebris.

Je joue en hyperlane et pour pouvoir explorer un maximum, je n'ai pas lancé les quêtes pour traduire le langage des aliens.

Je me suis retrouvé à coloniser un système en même temps que la race d'alien d'a coté.

Depuis on a chacun une planète dans le secteur et le secteur semble avoir sa propre sphère d'influence qui ne merge pas avec la sphère d'influence de l'alien ou la mienne



La couleur n'aide pas à nous différencier mais je parle de la zone centrale entre nos deux empires.

(D'ailleurs, j'ai lancé une partie sur une carte avec 1000 cartes et seulement 12 civilisations pour qu'on se retrouve à 3 ensemble juste en dessous d'un fallen empire ... Heureusement je suis sur un des cotés et j'ai une zone énorme pour m'étendre où personne ne pourra aller vu que je joue en hyperlane pour tout le monde)

----------


## nutopia

> Tu ne peux construire des vaisseaux colonisateur d'une pop dans un spatioport que si un exemplaire de la dite pop est présente sur la planète en question. Ca vaut aussi pour les pops de ton espèce qui ont différents ethos.


Merci Darkath!

Je ne peux pas coloniser une planète: "notre posture actuelle envers l'interférence xéno nous interdit de coloniser ce monde".
J'ai modifié des "comportements" envers le xénos dans "les menus F1" mais ça ne change rien  ::huh::

----------


## IriK

Je viens de lancé mon expédition pour sauvé la galaxie avec ma flotte de 94K et mon dieu que ça rame dans les combats  ::XD::

----------


## Gafda

Dites, est-ce que c'est utile de garder un avant-poste frontalier lorsqu'une planète du système est colonisée ?

----------


## Aldareis

Ah non justement tu peux l'enlever.  ::):

----------


## Gafda

> Ah non justement tu peux l'enlever.


Merci bien  :;):

----------


## Avik

Victoire !



Aucun évent de fin par contre. beaucoup trop facile en normal aussi. 
J ai pas recherché les tech dangereuses non plus chuis pas con.  
Maintenant que j ai pigé ça doit être faisable en moins de 100 ans.

----------


## Sals

Dites on est condamné à voir les flottes ennemies apparaitre n'importe où dans son empire ou y'a des moyens de les bloquer à certains endroits pour faire des points de passage qui permettent de défendre son territoire ?

----------


## Harlockin

ça dépend avec des propulsions. Si tu veux pouvoir faire des points de passage tu force tout le monde en mode hyperline

----------


## IriK

Je viens de me prendre 80K de cuirassés et croiseurs interdimensionnel  ::sad::

----------


## smokytoks

> Merci Darkath!
> 
> Je ne peux pas coloniser une planète: "notre posture actuelle envers l'interférence xéno nous interdit de coloniser ce monde".
> J'ai modifié des "comportements" envers le xénos dans "les menus F1" mais ça ne change rien


C'est parce que tu as déjà une autre espèce habitant ce monde : soit simplement une espèce pensante, soit une civilisation inférieure...

----------


## nutopia

Oui smokytoks mais justement comment faire changer le comportement de mon peuple pour coloniser quand même la planète?

----------


## Seymos

> Oui smokytoks mais justement comment faire changer le comportement de mon peuple pour coloniser quand même la planète?


Tu peux pas la coloniser. Tu dois pouvoir l'envahir, et ensuite soit asservir soit purger sa population autochtone.

----------


## lokideath

> Dites on est condamné à voir les flottes ennemies apparaitre n'importe où dans son empire ou y'a des moyens de les bloquer à certains endroits pour faire des points de passage qui permettent de défendre son territoire ?


Les stations militaires ont un module qui ralentit les sauts interstellaires. Et les forces ennemies qui sautent dans ce système arrivent automatiquement dans la zone de contrôle de cette station donc tu peux préparer ta flotte pour piéger l'ennemi avec.
Enfin ca c'est la théorie car l'IA ne saute jamais dans un secteur bien défendu. Donc non pas possible.

----------


## nutopia

> Tu peux pas la coloniser. Tu dois pouvoir l'envahir, et ensuite soit asservir soit purger sa population autochtone.


Je demande que ça de l'envahir  :;):  Mais je ne trouve pas comment faire.
Ensuite les intégrer à mon peuple me suffirait si c'est possible?
Pareil, je viens de rentrer dans ma première guerre. J'avais mis une revendication sur une planète. J'ai pété toutes ses défenses mais la planète ne passe pas sous mon contrôle... Je dois rater quelque chose mais ça n'a pas l'air hyper intuitif...

----------


## smokytoks

Il faut bombarder la planète pour réduire ses défenses à 0 et donner l'assaut avec des troupes au sol...




> Tu peux pas la coloniser. Tu dois pouvoir l'envahir, et ensuite soit asservir soit purger sa population autochtone.


Euh...du calme, mon colonel... ::P: 

Pour changer de politique, c'est dans la fenêtre "Empire", onglet "Politiques" (ou un truc comme ça, je joue pas en VF mais c'est "Policies" en VO)...

Après, la réponse dépend justement si il s'agit juste d'une espèce intelligente ou bien déjà d'une civilisation...

----------


## nutopia

Alors les défenses sont bien à 0. Par contre je n'ai pas du tout de troupes au sol à ma connaissance?! Je ne sais même pas où on les recrute.

----------


## smokytoks

Sur tes colonies, onglet "Armée" : faut construire des troupes d'assaut...

Une fois que tu en as, faut les embarquer avec un clic-droit sur chaque ou en utilisant le bouton pour les prendre toutes. Une fois cela fait, tu prends les petits vaisseaux et tu fais un clic-droit pour les débarquer là où tu le souhaites...

----------


## fractguy

Je joue les Champi-Mignons, une race de champignons xenophiles pacifistes qui revent de faire des calins à toute les races de la galaxie.

On rencontre une civ à l'age de l'atome. Comme on est sympa, on décide de les aider à passer au stade spatial. 

Au final le grand jour arrive, on prépare une grande fete pour accueillir chaleureusement nos protégés dans la grande famille des civ galactiques... 






... pour découvrir qu'ils sont xénophobes.






Dois-je mal le prendre?  ::ninja::

----------


## nutopia

Merci smokytoks! Je vais regarder ça. Ils pourraient en parler pendant le tuto quand même...
Ça va me prendre des plombes de recruter ce qu'il me manque.
Un vassal renvoie un % de ce qu'il gagne en énergie/minéraux?

----------


## Enyss

Tu sais que tu peux regarder l'éthique des pop sur la planète hein?  ::ninja:: 

Et moi à ta place, je les aurai laissé s'autodétruire dans une guerre nucléaire  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

Des vrai saletés ces êtres extradimensionnels !



Spoiler Alert! 







Sympa l'option de dialogue  :^_^: 

J'ai du retenté, avec un rechargement de la sauvegarde, après mon premier assaut...


Spoiler Alert! 





Voilà donc le topo de la galaxie avant l'expédition. Ca ne gène pas ce xénophobe de Fallen Empire d'avoir une aberration à sa frontière sud, mais moi dès que je m'avance non loin de chez lui, j'ai direct un avertissement...

J'ai du faire la guerre là guerre a tous mes voisins occidentaux, sauf à _l'Hiffnar Stellar confederation_ et quelques petits étant mes alliés, pour avoir le passage par la gauche du centre galactique et ainsi aller tapé de l'extradimensionnel.

Et là vient l'un des problèmes :
Pourquoi je ne peut pas tout simplement lui déclaré la guerre et ainsi avoir la participation de mes vassaux et alliés  ::blink:: 
C'est complètement illogique, car même si ce n'est pas une entité à part entière d'un point de vue _politique galactique_, il y a bien un bonus (relatif, faut pas être fou) de relation avec tout nos voisins.

Bref, j'envois un vaisseau scientifique en scout pour voir un peu de quoi il en retourne et ma flotte s'engage par la suite vers notre objectif...


Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 





J'y suis aller comme un bourrin avec ma flotte de 90K et suis tomber sur un nombre à peut près équivalent en face mais avec des boucliers infranchissable, mon armement principale étant les lasers.

En voyant a quel point cela ramait et que de plus j'allais pas être gagnant, j'ai donc relancer ma save d'avant l'expédition.

Je repense toute ma stratégie :
Je laisse tomber mon alliance occidentale et fait amis-amis avec mes voisins orientaux pour obtenir un passage chez eux et atteindre par l'autre coter du noyau la zone de la faille. Au passage je commence a être harceler de demande d'alliance ou de fédération.
Je sauve la galaxie les gars, lâché moi un peu !

Je nettoies cette fois les différents systèmes que je traverse, ces derniers étant souvent pourvut de 2 à 3 station de défense à 2K.
Une fois arrivé au derniers systèmes avant de pouvoir rejoindre celui de la faille, je construit 3 station de défense.
(je n'espère pas que les devs voit ça comme un bug, car c'est super pratique  ::):  )

Avec leurs mines, réparation et altération de distorsion, elles sont comme objectif de couvrir ma retraite si mon premier assaut ne fonctionne pas et que je doive me replié pour sauvé les meubles.

Sauf qu'arrive l'opportunité que j'attendais :
Mon vaisseau scientifique, qui récupérait la technologie dans les épaves de ces aberration, tombe nez à nez avec 2 flotte de 17K.
Ayant déjà diviser en 4 ma flotte initiale, avec autans de très bon amiraux, je fonce dans le systèmes ou se trouve ces flottes.
Je manouvre pour les prendre en étaux avant le début de la bataille. Une est détruite et l'autre amoindrie.
J'enchaine donc su un assaut généralisé sur la faille, histoire de ne pas lui laisse le temps de faire revenir des renforts



Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 





Arrivant du bon coté, j'arrive au "cac" avec ses stations, ne leurs laissant pas le temps de me prélever u lourd tribut avant d'être a porté comme dans mon premier essai.
Ca laguuueeee énormément, mais je vois vite que j'ai l'avantage, et ce même avec le renfort de 35K de flottes ennemie.
Je massacre tout ce beau monde jusqu'à ce qu'enfin...



Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 





Soumettez vous au Dominion Mando'ade !




C'est marrant aussi à quel point certains empires minables ne se sentent plus pissé quand ils rejoignent une alliance.
Il y en a 2 qui m'insultent sans arrêt. Je vais faire regretter à toutes leurs alliances leurs adhésion  :Boom: 


Spoiler Alert! 





Toi, avec toutes les insultes que tu m'envois, tu vas être le premier que je vais exterminé au complet !

PS: Cela vas rester ce no man's land suite à la crise ? Il faut que je fasse le ménage de *toutes* les stations et flottilles qu'il reste ?

----------


## nutopia

Je me garde ton post pour plus tard pour ne pas me spoil mais j'ai juste regardé le début ça a l'air bien intéressant  :;): 

Ça y est j'ai envahi la planète! Le truc c'est que maintenant je remplis les conditions pour que mon adversaire se rende et devienne mon vassal mais je préférerais intégrer son empire au mien. C'est possible ça? 

Le fait d'avoir récupéré sa planète ne me permet pas de construire dans ce système solaire. C'est bizarre la planète est à moi mais dans sa zone d'influence en fait...

Autre question... L'empire déchu ne cherche pas à s'étendre. C'est normal? On peut s'étendre jusqu'à sa frontière ou c'est suicidaire?

----------


## Gafda

> Autre question... L'empire déchu ne cherche pas à s'étendre. C'est normal? On peut s'étendre jusqu'à sa frontière ou c'est suicidaire?


Les empires déchus ne s'étendent pas.

Je viens de m'aventurer chez eux, ça a donné une guerre...
Il faut serrer les fesses, ce ne sont pas des enfants de chœur  ::unsure::

----------


## nutopia

OK ben là ils s'attaquent à un empire. J'ai bien envie d'attaquer avec eux. Mais je n'arrive pas à sélectionner les systèmes qui m'intéressent dans les propositions de guerre. Même avec me filtre, les planètes n'apparaissent pas. Je fais mal un truc ou on ne peut pas choisir certaines planètes (bug?)?

----------


## Sysco

> PS: Cela vas rester ce no man's land suite à la crise ? Il faut que je fasse le ménage de *toutes* les stations et flottilles qu'il reste ?


Moi perso j ai du faire le ménage.

----------


## Gafda

> OK ben là ils s'attaquent à un empire. J'ai bien envie d'attaquer avec eux. Mais je n'arrive pas à sélectionner les systèmes qui m'intéressent dans les propositions de guerre. Même avec me filtre, les planètes n'apparaissent pas. Je fais mal un truc ou on ne peut pas choisir certaines planètes (bug?)?




Spoiler Alert! 



Les propositions pour les empires déchus ne sont ptets pas pareil... Celui que j'ai rencontré n'avait pas des planètes mais des anneaux-monde autour de leurs étoiles. Sûrement pour cette raison que tu ne vois pas les options





http://i.imgur.com/LRgeGcs.png  ::lol::

----------


## nutopia

Arf sympa le screen  ::):  Et tu dois être déjà au courant (c'était passé dans les pages précédentes), il y a un mod avec des Kerbals http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...65&searchtext=  ::): 

Sinon je ne cherchais pas à revendiquer des planètes d'un empire déchu hein! J'en suis bien loin... Ils sont "écrasante" par rapport à mon empire pour chaque composante. En fait, je cherchais à revendiquer des planètes de l'empire attaqué par l'empire déchu. Je leur ai déclaré la guerre moi aussi pensant qu'ils vont sûrement se prendre une volée et donc je viens faire mon rapace  ::P:  Le soucis c'est que je voulais revendiquer un système qui n'a pas de planète en fait... Ce qui n'a pas l'air possible de faire.

----------


## IriK

> Il faut serrer les fesses, ce ne sont pas des enfants de chœur


Suivant sa taille il peut être gérable, passé un certain stade de puissance de notre empire  :Eclope: 
Bon par contre, dès qu'il dépasse plus de 6 à 5 planètes, vaut mieux se barricader avec un no man's land  :^_^: 



> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> Les propositions pour les empires déchus ne sont ptets pas pareil... Celui que j'ai rencontré n'avait pas des planètes mais des anneaux-monde autour de leurs étoiles. Sûrement pour cette raison que tu ne vois pas les options


Ils apparaissent bien dans la liste des "planètes" mais sous le noms de "district".
Faut pas hésiter à en piquer juste un morceau, vue les bâtiments de fou qu'ils ont :
rien qu'avec un "industriel", j'ai obtenu un +100 d'énergie par mois  :Bave: 




> Moi perso j ai du faire le ménage.


Merci de l'infos. Cela vas être chiant...




> Ce qui n'a pas l'air possible de faire.


C'est ça. Essai de trouver un systèmes habité non loin pour ainsi obtenir l'influence dessus après.

----------


## Kelexel

Mods ?

Quelqu'un va créer le topic de mods dédié ? Si oui, oubliez pas de me MP pour que je l'ajoute au topic de centralisation !

----------


## lokideath

> Autre question... L'empire déchu ne cherche pas à s'étendre. C'est normal? On peut s'étendre jusqu'à sa frontière ou c'est suicidaire?


Si ta zone d'influence pousse contre la sienne il va te demander de libérer les planètes responsables. Au minimum.

----------


## pouf

Oui si c'est un empire déchu xénophobe qui tient à ses frontières, il va très mal prendre le fait que tu t'installe à coté.

Les autres sont plus cool pour ça

----------


## Roguellnir

> Oui si c'est un empire déchu xénophobe qui tient à ses frontières, il va très mal prendre le fait que tu t'installe à coté.
> 
> Les autres sont plus cool pour ça


Une ambassade et c'est réglé !

----------


## nutopia

Il n'est pas xénophobe mais d'après ce que vous dites je préfère ne pas prendre le risque de construire vers chez lui  ::): 
Vous avez aussi des problèmes de SHIFT + reconnaissance d'un système avec les vaisseaux scientifiques? Pour moi des fois ça marche et souvent non sans savoir pourquoi...

Si je supprime un avant poste frontalier alors qu'il n'y a pas de planète colonisée dans le système (mais des mines, centres de recherches etc.) , je risque d'avoir un trou dans ma zone d'influence? Il y a un risque si c'est au sein d'un secteur?

Et encore une ^^ C'est quoi un inhibiteur PRL?

----------


## Tenebris

Je suis surpris par les annonces en cas de guerre. J'ai déclaré la guerre à un voisin dont l'amour pour moi tournait au vinaigre, peut être parce que j'ai accidentellement colonisé plusieurs zones autour de son royaume...  ::ninja:: 

Bref, en objectif de guerre j'ai visé sa planète qui cohabitait avec la mienne dans un même système ( histoire d'enfin pouvoir prendre les ressources rares que je convoite et me séparer de ce bug de cohabitation), et rien de moins que sa capitale  :Bave: 
Après un premier essai soldé par un échec ( coucou l'armée de 2k qui pop à coté de la mienne qui était déjà aux prises avec sa station de défense et son spatioport....). J'ai donc recommencé en préparant bien le terrain et en l'attirant avec une mini armée suicide. Ce qui fut fait. Je suis vite allé péter la tronche du spatioport de sa capitale pour bombarder joyeusement celle-ci par la suite.

Et vla-t-y pas que je reçois une info me disant que j'ai gagné ma guerre et que l'IA se rend ( même pas eu le loisir d'envoyer mes soldats piller et raser joyeusement sa capitale). Pas de fenêtre de négociation comme dans CK2 dans laquelle je demande mon dû ni rien, juste une info sous forme d’icône et les planètes qui apparaissent dans mon empire.

Un peu spartiates comme mise en scène leurs annonces de fin de guerre non?

----------


## PeterKmad

> Un peu spartiates comme mise en scène leurs annonces de fin de guerre non?


Oui. Itou pour les fin d'accord commerciaux ou les comptes rendus de bataille. Il faut qu'ils améliorent le feed-back.

----------


## nutopia

Un deuxième empire déchu... Et cette fois fanatique xénophobe!  :WTF: 

De manière générale vous préférez colonisez avec un seul gros bloc ou vous créez plein de petits blocs?
Pour choper les ressources intéressantes j'ai vraiment éparpillé mes territoires... Pour l'instant rien de grave mais j'imagine que je ne pourrai pas tout défendre.

Oh putain... Un troisième et fanatique xéno également! C'est les soldes?  ::lol::  Tout près d'une de mes zones...

----------


## Gafda

> Faut pas hésiter à en piquer juste un morceau, vue les bâtiments de fou qu'ils ont :
> rien qu'avec un "industriel", j'ai obtenu un +100 d'énergie par mois


Ah oui quand même  ::O: 

Je vais ptet revoir ma stratégie alors !

----------


## wushu_calimero

bon, j'ai résolu mon pb de ressource: j'avais bien 2 centrales bethariane donc l entretien bouffait les ressources. thanks Smok's
J'ai gagné ma 1ere guerre, et ai libéré et vassalisé une planete. par contre comment faire venir les aliens dans ma pop ? on a 1 accord migratoire réciproque avec mon vassal. quel intéret à ce qu'il prenne de la pop à moi ?

----------


## nutopia

C'est quoi le problème d'avoir plusieurs centrales betharianes?

Je dis peut-être une connerie mais l'intérêt d'avoir ses pop chez toi (et les tiennes chez lui), c'est que ça fait fonctionner des industries sur des "cases" ou les pop seraient absentes.

Avoir un vassal permet que ses forces rejoignent les tiennes en cas de conflit mais apparemment le vassal ne donne aucune ressource...

----------


## IriK

> Oui si c'est un empire déchu xénophobe qui tient à ses frontières, il va très mal prendre le fait que tu t'installe à coté.
> 
> Les autres sont plus cool pour ça


Y aussi les Spiritualistes fanatique, avec leurs mondes sacré...




> Ah oui quand même 
> 
> Je vais ptet revoir ma stratégie alors !


Faut prévoir de possiblement purgé les locaux.
Cela peut être intéressant aussi de libéré un morceau pour en faire un vassal, le mien à 25K de flottes avec juste 4 secteurs d'un halo, tout en prenant des planètes ou secteurs au passage.

L'un des autres arguments pour tenter le coups se trouve avec les tech.
Rien qu'en analysant un très petit nombre, j'avais débloquer le bouclier, générateur et blindage niveau 5  :Bave: 




> C'est quoi le problème d'avoir plusieurs centrales betharianes?


C'est une ressources rare  :;): 




> Je dis peut-être une connerie mais l'intérêt d'avoir ses pop chez toi (et les tiennes chez lui), c'est que ça fait fonctionner des industries sur des "cases" ou les pop seraient absentes.
> 
> Avoir un vassal permet que ses forces rejoignent les tiennes en cas de conflit mais apparemment le vassal ne donne aucune ressource


Attention, quand des pop alien d'un autre empire viennent chez toi, il me semble, deviennent des sujet complet de ton empire.

Faite gaffe aussi au vassaux : les miens n'ont par exemple pas bouger le petit doigts quand la crise s'est pointé, vue que j'était pas officiellement en guerre ; pas faute d'avoir 1/6 de la galaxie altéré.

----------


## Volcano

> C'est une ressources rare


Sans doute, mais elle n'a aucun autre usage que la production d'énergie.  :;):  Du moins pour le moment.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Sans doute, mais elle n'a aucun autre usage que la production d'énergie.  Du moins pour le moment.


C'est l'entretien: la centrale bet. produit 6 cred energetique mais coute 1 pierre bet en entretien: du coup, tout mon stock partait en entretient je ne comprennais pas pourquoi ça n'augmentai pas.
RDJ hier aussi sur le code couleurs des ressources: en vert exploité par moi, blanc par personne, jaune par IA !

Découverte des différent type de module avec emplacement S/M/L /H/P sur les vaisseaux. Du coup un destroyer c'est toujours inutile pour vous ? (emplacement pour armes L ou H par. ex.)
A quoi ça sert d'avoir de la puissance très au dessus de 0 pour les vaisseaux ? Cadence de tir ? Rien à battre tant que > 0 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Attention, quand des pop alien d'un autre empire viennent chez toi, il me semble, deviennent des sujet complet de ton empire.
> Faite gaffe aussi au vassaux : les miens n'ont par exemple pas bouger le petit doigts quand la crise s'est pointé, vue que j'était pas officiellement en guerre ; pas faute d'avoir 1/6 de la galaxie altéré.


Ben pour le coup ça me permettrait de peupler des planètes pas gérables sinon. Par contre j'ai pas encore creuser la question des ethos & autres bordels... Je crois qu'on peut les modifiers (y compris les ethos de nos différentes pop, via génétique ou politique c'est ça ?)

----------


## IriK

> Sans doute, mais elle n'a aucun autre usage que la production d'énergie.  Du moins pour le moment.


Il y a pas un modules dans le spatioport ?




> C'est l'entretien: la centrale bet. produit 6 cred energetique mais coute 1 pierre bet en entretien: du coup, tout mon stock partait en entretient je ne comprennais pas pourquoi ça n'augmentai pas.
> RDJ hier aussi sur le code couleurs des ressources: en vert exploité par moi, blanc par personne, jaune par IA !
> 
> Découverte des différent type de module avec emplacement S/M/L /H/P sur les vaisseaux. Du coup un destroyer c'est toujours inutile pour vous ? (emplacement pour armes L ou H par. ex.)
> A quoi ça sert d'avoir de la puissance très au dessus de 0 pour les vaisseaux ? Cadence de tir ? Rien à battre tant que > 0 ?


Je trouve chiant qu'il n'ai pas autans d'indication, comme dans EU4, sur la carte pour diverses données (diplo, ressources non exploité, système non exploité, etc...)
A chaque fin de conflit je me démène pour me rappeler ou les saligauds on détruit mes stations. Et quand on a un énorme empire...

Le surplus d'énergie ne sert à rien. Il vaut mieux équilibré au minimum. Je laisse perso quelques 5 ou 10 en + pour les future upgrade de mes armements ou systèmes.




> Ben pour le coup ça me permettrait de peupler des planètes pas gérables sinon. Par contre j'ai pas encore creuser la question des ethos & autres bordels... Je crois qu'on peut les modifiers (y compris les ethos de nos différentes pop, via génétique ou politique c'est ça ?)


La modification génétique  :Bave: 
Avec ça, mes Mando'ade ont perdu leurs traits décadents puis je leurs ai rajouté le traits résiliant.
Ils sont les meilleurs guerrier de la galaxie  :Eclope: 

Sinon j'ai finis la tech de l'IA  :Bave:

----------


## Volcano

> Il y a pas un modules dans le spatioport ?


Pas d'après le wiki, non.

http://www.stellariswiki.com/Economy...egic_resources

----------


## nutopia

C'est quoi un inhibiteur PRL? (avec une icône en U)

----------


## fractguy

> Un deuxième empire déchu... Et cette fois fanatique xénophobe! 
> 
> De manière générale vous préférez colonisez avec un seul gros bloc ou vous créez plein de petits blocs?
> Pour choper les ressources intéressantes j'ai vraiment éparpillé mes territoires... Pour l'instant rien de grave mais j'imagine que je ne pourrai pas tout défendre.
> 
> Oh putain... Un troisième et fanatique xéno également! C'est les soldes?  Tout près d'une de mes zones...


Le défaut des petits blocs, c'est qu'ils ont une zone d'influence minimale. Dur de choper deux systeme a moins qu'ils soient vraiment cote a cote avec une seule colonie/outpost. Alors que si ils sont relié à ton empire, leur zone et celle de tes colonies voisines grossit legerement, ce peut te ramener pas mal de systemes d'un coup.

L'autre soucis c'est que tes voisins, en grossissant, peuvent finir par couper ton empire en deux.

Mais bon, au départ, je pense qu'il faut toujours privilégier les minéraux sur tout le reste. A terme faut essayer de raccorder ses blocs, mais c'est pas une urgence je dirais.

----------


## nutopia

Oui c'est aussi le constat que je fais.
Sinon pour la zone d'influence, tu veux dire que plus le "bloc" est gros, plus il a tendance à grandir et englober les systèmes proches?

je me tape un -5% de bonheur sur toute une catégorie de pop, je ne vois pas d'où ça vient.

----------


## Gronyeuh

> C'est quoi un inhibiteur PRL? (avec une icône en U)


Il s'agit d'un composant de station de défense ou de cuirassé qui permet de ralentir la vitesse des vaisseaux ennemis, de ralentir le rechargement de leur saut PRL (Plus Rapide que la Lumière) pour naviguer entre systèmes. Le petit U, tu regarderas mieux, c un aimant, puisqu'en plus, ça attire sur la station tout vaisseau ennemi popant dans le système. Pratique quand tu sais pas trop où construire ta station, où pour les moteurs PRL ne fonctionnant pas avec les HyperLignes et qui font arriver les vaisseaux ennemis n'importe où dans le système.

----------


## fractguy

> Oui c'est aussi le constat que je fais.
> Sinon pour la zone d'influence, tu veux dire que plus le "bloc" est gros, plus il a tendance à grandir et englober les systèmes proches?
> 
> je me tape un -5% de bonheur sur toute une catégorie de pop, je ne vois pas d'où ça vient.


1- Oui c'est exactement ça.

2- Si le malus n'est indiqué nul part, vérifie si ça vient pas d'un changement d'ethos de tes colons.

----------


## the_wamburger

Y'a un groupe CPC Stellaris si on veut trouver un gentil canard avec qui jouer en multi ?

----------


## IriK

> Le petit U, tu regarderas mieux, c un aimant, puisqu'en plus, ça attire sur la station tout vaisseau ennemi popant dans le système. Pratique quand tu sais pas trop où construire ta station, où pour les moteurs PRL ne fonctionnant pas avec les HyperLignes et qui font arriver les vaisseaux ennemis n'importe où dans le système.


Mettre ça sur une forteresse, c'est juste  :Bave:

----------


## pouf

Les petits blocs, ça peut être intéressant aussi surtout si tu joue en choisissant hyperlane pour tout le monde.

- Tu découpes ta flotte militaire de base, tu explore dans toutes les directions.
- Tu regarde où sont tes voisins.
- Tu regarde si tu peux créer des chokepoints pas trop loin de tes voisins.
- Tu te crée une safe zone pour développer ton empire.

Même en insane, l'AI n'attaque pas agressivement si tes planètes sont loins (même si tu as une frontier base à coté de chez lui qui lui bloque l'accès au reste de la galaxie)

C'est encore plus efficace si tu joue avec une galaxie à 2 ou 4 bras.

J'ai une partie où j'ai un voisin avancé à ma gauche, personne à ma droite, 3 passages entre les bras dont 2 sont bloqués par un fallen empire et le dernier par une frontier base.

Cela me fait une centaine d'étoiles où personne d'autres que moi ne peut aller.

Bien sur c'est le genre de tactique qui ne marchera jamais en multi mais en solo c'est marrant. Toute la galaxie bataille et je suis tranquille dans mon coin.

----------


## Gafda

Bon et bien je viens de me faire décimer par l'empire déchu  :Emo: 

J'avais une flotte 60k et lui 40k, j'me suis fait exploser la tronche. Visiblement les missiles c'est naze...

----------


## Tenebris

Je viens de finir en salami, entouré de tranches de pain beurré et de cornichons... En gros, la superficie de mon empire était 2-3 fois supérieure à celle de mes voisins, mais voici qu'ils se décident enfin à m'attaquer en même temps quasiment alors qu'ils m'exècrent depuis une cinquantaine d'année... avec des armée 1.5 fois supérieures à la mienne. Ragequit, sur une partie de 15 heures  :Boom: ( je joue qu'à vitesse normale quasiment).

Ce que j'en retire:

-3 spatioports pour une surface aussi grande, c'était pas raisonnable. Prochain objectif, en faire plein pour avoir une taille d'armée potentielle plus grande.
-Toujours avoir une armée énorme, j'ai l'impression que ma puissance économique et territoriale, mon avance technologique, ils en ont rien à carrer.
-Les esclaves c'est rigolo, mais les voisins, y en a pas aimer.
-Armée, armée, armée, et aussi armée !!!!!  :Death:

----------


## Uriak

D'un autre côté si leur assaut a été un succès sans doute avaient-ils raisons de n'en avoir rien à carrer du reste  ::P:

----------


## pouf

> Bon et bien je viens de me faire décimer par l'empire déchu 
> 
> J'avais une flotte 60k et lui 40k, j'me suis fait exploser la tronche. Visiblement les missiles c'est naze...


Oué les missiles c'est contré par les points défences.
L'IA n'en fait pas la recherche en priorité mais les Fallen Empire ont tout l'arbre technologique recherché donc ils en ont sur leurs vaisseaux.

La meilleure tech pour moi c'est les lasers. A haut niveau, tachyon lance c'est super efficace.

----------


## CryZy

Ouep, en début de partie, l'impression que les missiles sont supérieurs au départ puis deviennent de moins en moins bons au fil de l'évolution technologique et l'inverse pour les lasers.

----------


## Sals

Les lasers c'est effectivement un peu cheaté, je ne mise que là dessus avec des defenses de proxmité et ça fait très mal.

Quand on a des vassaux, on peut leur dire d'aller attaquer tel ou tel endroit ?
Je ne les vois se pointer que quand j'ai engagé une flotte ou un bombardement de planète... J'aimerai bien les utiliser un peu autrement qu'en soutien post combat  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

> Ouep, en début de partie, l'impression que les missiles sont supérieurs au départ puis deviennent de moins en moins bons au fil de l'évolution technologique et l'inverse pour les lasers.


Les tech de point defense arrivent un poil plus tard que les autres, d'où la légère supériorité des missiles au début, après tout se lisse.

----------


## Gafda

Du coup je me retrouve à mettre à jour ma flotte vers du laser, ça va mettre 17 ans...  :tired:

----------


## Kruos

> Y'a un groupe CPC Stellaris si on veut trouver un gentil canard avec qui jouer en multi ?


Ca m'intéresse également.

D'ailleurs j'ai testé le multi avec un pote, et je dois dire que je suis surpris sur la fluidité du gameplay en multi. J'appréhendais beaucoup l'aspect temps réel pas du tout reposant, et ben en fait c'est tout le contraire le déroulant est ultra fluide et le tempo super adapté. On sent qu'ils ont du pas mal beta testé le bousin en interne car ça tourne comme une fleur.

Un truc indispensable par contre c'est le mod qui améliore la distribution des empires dans la galaxie : en vanilla ça peut donner des gros clusters qui tuent complètement l'intérêt, mais avec le mod c'est parfait je trouve.

----------


## IriK

Les torpilles se font interceptés ? Il ne m'a pas semblé.
Avec leurs bonus monstrueux sur les boucliers, couplé aux corvettes avec laser, ça passait.

Il faut profité de la moindre opportunité pour détruire les petites flottes (17K quand même) qui se ballade.




> Les lasers c'est effectivement un peu cheaté, je ne mise que là dessus avec des defenses de proxmité et ça fait très mal.
> 
> Quand on a des vassaux, on peut leur dire d'aller attaquer tel ou tel endroit ?
> Je ne les vois se pointer que quand j'ai engagé une flotte ou un bombardement de planète... J'aimerai bien les utiliser un peu autrement qu'en soutien post combat


Au contraire, je trouve mieux de mettre des torpilles ou missiles sur les stations.




> Du coup je me retrouve à mettre à jour ma flotte vers du laser, ça va mettre 17 ans...


Divise ta flotte entre tout tes chantiers, cela vas GRANDEMENT réduire le temps  :^_^: 

Cela a été mon cas quand je suis tombé sur la catastrophe galactique, car vue que c'était des boucliers, j'ai du mettre énormément de torpille et altérateur de boucliers sur mes cuirassés.

----------


## Darkath

> Les lasers c'est effectivement un peu cheaté, je ne mise que là dessus avec des defenses de proxmité et ça fait très mal.
> 
> Quand on a des vassaux, on peut leur dire d'aller attaquer tel ou tel endroit ?
> Je ne les vois se pointer que quand j'ai engagé une flotte ou un bombardement de planète... J'aimerai bien les utiliser un peu autrement qu'en soutien post combat


Tu peux pas leur donner d'ordre mais en général il se colle a ta flotte, faut juste les attendre avant de passer a l'attaque.

----------


## IriK

Léger Bug : le lézard 10 n'a pas d'yeux, on voit le décors derrière.
Et ce n'est pas le seul, les oiseaux 1, 7,8,9 également.

----------


## petraque

> Ca m'intéresse également.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai testé le multi avec un pote, et je dois dire que je suis surpris sur la fluidité du gameplay en multi. J'appréhendais beaucoup l'aspect temps réel pas du tout reposant, et ben en fait c'est tout le contraire le déroulant est ultra fluide et le tempo super adapté. On sent qu'ils ont du pas mal beta testé le bousin en interne car ça tourne comme une fleur.
> 
> Un truc indispensable par contre c'est le mod qui améliore la distribution des empires dans la galaxie : en vanilla ça peut donner des gros clusters qui tuent complètement l'intérêt, mais avec le mod c'est parfait je trouve.


Intéresser par du multi aussi

----------


## Avik

> Même en insane, l'AI n'attaque pas agressivement si tes planètes sont loins (même si tu as une frontier base à coté de chez lui qui lui bloque l'accès au reste de la galaxie)


Donc même en insane c'est facile?
Début de partie en hard :



Pas un mot de aucun de mes voisins. Et impossible de rejoindre une alliance.
Ils se battent entres eux et s'en battent les couilles de moi. 
Ils sont passé de écrasant, a supérieur, puis équivalent maintenant ça les inquiètes pas qu'un mec a déjà pris 1 quart de la galaxie tranquille?

A quand une vrai IA a la civ 5 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## petraque

> Donc même en insane c'est facile?
> Début de partie en hard :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/06a...80aee0c8a0.jpg
> 
> Pas un mot de aucun de mes voisins. Et impossible de rejoindre une alliance.
> Ils se battent entres eux et s'en battent les couilles de moi. 
> Ils sont passé de écrasant, a supérieur, puis équivalent maintenant ça les inquiètes pas qu'un mec a déjà pris 1 quart de la galaxie tranquille?
> 
> A quand une vrai IA a la civ 5 ?


L'ia sur civ 5 a été créé à partir de ton niveau de jeu !

----------


## Kruos

Tiens pour ceux que ça intéresse voici la liste des mods que j'utilise :

- Esthétique : Complete Colors
- Esthétique : Flags : Emblems & Backgrounds
- UI : Detailled Tech Tooltip
- UI : Smaller Ressource Icons
- UI : Happiness Bar
- Gameplay : Balanced Starting Position
- Gameplay : Open Border
- Esthétique : Downscalled Ships

Les deux mods de gameplay en particuliers sont ou vont devenir des must-have je pense (le temps qu'un patch tombe).

----------


## Darkath

> Donc même en insane c'est facile?
> Début de partie en hard :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/06a...80aee0c8a0.jpg
> 
> Pas un mot de aucun de mes voisins. Et impossible de rejoindre une alliance.
> Ils se battent entres eux et s'en battent les couilles de moi. 
> Ils sont passé de écrasant, a supérieur, puis équivalent maintenant ça les inquiètes pas qu'un mec a déjà pris 1 quart de la galaxie tranquille?
> 
> A quand une vrai IA a la civ 5 ?


L'IA ne joue pas pour gagner, par contre elle a tendance a se liguer contre une menace, et faire des alliance fédérations en partie pour contrer un empire qui absorbe trop de voisins.

Par contre en insane, l'IA a tellement d'avance avec ses bonus que généralement tout tes voisins sont écrasant et c'est dur de survivre a moins d'avoirs que des voisins pacifistes.

----------


## Benounet

> Donc même en insane c'est facile?
> Début de partie en hard :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/06a...80aee0c8a0.jpg
> 
> Pas un mot de aucun de mes voisins. Et impossible de rejoindre une alliance.
> Ils se battent entres eux et s'en battent les couilles de moi. 
> Ils sont passé de écrasant, a supérieur, puis équivalent maintenant ça les inquiètes pas qu'un mec a déjà pris 1 quart de la galaxie tranquille?
> 
> A quand une vrai IA a la civ 5 ?


T'as eu un peu de chance sur les start locations je pense sur cette partie la.

----------


## Darkath

> Intéresser par du multi aussi


Attendez la 1.1 en fin de mois avant de vous lancez dans du multi, y'a trop de problemes qui peuvent pourrir une partie pour le moment.

----------


## fractguy

P'tite questions aux habitués:

J'ai suivi l'évenement "traduction d'une expedition scientifique alien". On me laisse le choix entre revendre les textes ou les traduire. Je fais l'impasse sur 1k energie et 1k mineraux pour lancer la traduction.

Au final je decouvre "decret imperial: mentalité philosophique" (kwool  ::): ) sauf que ça n'apparait pas dans mes décrets impériaux ni dans mes décrets planétaires (moins kwool  ::'(: ).

C'est buggé ou j'ai loupé un truc?

Autre événement fun mais qui me laisse dubitatif. Je suis la trace des temples perdus des Olds Gods. Apres les avoir tous étudié, je découvre que je suis le fils caché d'un dieu galactique, et mes champi bisounours ont la possibilité de devenir fanatique spiritualiste (et de purger la galaxie des xenos hérétiques  :Bave: )

Sauf qu'en fait non  :Emo:  

Meme en selectionnant ce choix dans l'evenement, j'ai aucun changment dans mon ethos, ni dans celui de mes colons, et l'evenement reste inactif dans le journal de bord (bloqué au stade de la recherche des differents temples).

Là encore c'est buggé ou j'ai loupé un truc?

----------


## Enyss

L'event des old gods est buggé. Il y a des mods qui corrigent ça

----------


## IriK

Ouah, les dev's sont allez jusqu'à faire une tech pour produire des commandos clones comme dans SW  ::love::

----------


## nutopia

> Il s'agit d'un composant de station de défense ou de cuirassé qui permet de ralentir la vitesse des vaisseaux ennemis, de ralentir le rechargement de leur saut PRL (Plus Rapide que la Lumière) pour naviguer entre systèmes. Le petit U, tu regarderas mieux, c un aimant, puisqu'en plus, ça attire sur la station tout vaisseau ennemi popant dans le système. Pratique quand tu sais pas trop où construire ta station, où pour les moteurs PRL ne fonctionnant pas avec les HyperLignes et qui font arriver les vaisseaux ennemis n'importe où dans le système.






> 1- Oui c'est exactement ça.
> 
> 2- Si le malus n'est indiqué nul part, vérifie si ça vient pas d'un changement d'ethos de tes colons.


Merci pour vos réponses!
Je n'ai pas bien compris le changement d'ethos de mes colons.
Où regarder s'il a changé et pourquoi il change?

----------


## Whiskey

Les performances quand ont a une grosse armée ou plusieurs vassaux/alliances en attaque est juste chiant, mega freeze en pagaille.  ::(:

----------


## IriK

> Merci pour vos réponses!
> Je n'ai pas bien compris le changement d'ethos de mes colons.
> Où regarder s'il a changé et pourquoi il change?


Bah tu regarde la pop sur la surface de la planète et il change car les gens changent d'opinion  :^_^:

----------


## nutopia

Ah  ::P:  Je crois que ça vient du fait qu'il y a des factions rebelles qui se sont créées là... 
Ça commence à être un beau bordel mon "empire"!

----------


## fractguy

> L'event des old gods est buggé. Il y a des mods qui corrigent ça


Merci! En route donc vers la croisade  :Bave:

----------


## LaVaBo

Haha.

Gros empire aussi, mais orienté recherche bien plus que militaire. Environ 38k d'armée, 120 vaisseaux.
Et les saloperies de beholders from outer space qui débarquent au milieu de chez moi. Je ne suis dans aucune alliance, aucune fédération, j'ai juste 3 vassaux dont un qui m'insulte tous les 2 mois.

Je me suis fait péter 20k là, mais j'ai détruit 

Spoiler Alert! 


deux des stations autour du trou noir d'où ils sortent. Je vais tenter une opération commando sur la 3e et dernière, en espérant que ce sont bien les stations qu'il faut péter, et pas le trou noir lui-même. Cette galère pour passer leurs boucliers, et ils se régénèrent tellement vite... Dire que j'avais pas fait une recherche sur les grand dieux anciens en pensant que c'était ça...



On peut forcer une cible pour que les vaisseaux ne tirent pas sur les ennemis qui protègent un point (genre un spatioport), mais la cible uniquement ?
Sinon, rechercher la technologie pour que les robots puissent être leaders, et leur accorder les mêmes droits qu'aux humains, ça empêche un soulèvement de robots, ou rien à voir ?

----------


## Kruos

> Attendez la 1.1 en fin de mois avant de vous lancez dans du multi, y'a trop de problemes qui peuvent pourrir une partie pour le moment.


Quels genre de probleme? De ce que j'ai vu, mis à part quelques petits trucs mineurs ça a l'air plutôt soignée pour une release Paradox.

----------


## Volcano

> L'event des old gods est buggé. Il y a des mods qui corrigent ça


Il y a aussi l'event de la recherche du Hyacinth ainsi que celui de la recherche des sondes subluminiques, tous deux pour la Communauté de l'Homme, qui sont buggés à mort à moins que ce ne soit une question d'équilibrage, mais je penche pour un bug. Dans les deux cas il faut explorer des systèmes pour progresser, mais très souvent ces events se déclenchent alors que les systèmes sur la liste des objectifs ont déjà été explorés, et le fait d'y renvoyer un vaisseau scientifique ne permet pas de valider la quête.  ::(:  J'ai même eu le cas où les deux events avaient un système en commun dans les objectifs, que j'avais déjà exploré une première fois pour l'un des events !  ::sad::

----------


## Kruos

> Il y a aussi l'event de la recherche du Hyacinth ainsi que celui de la recherche des sondes subluminiques, tous deux pour la Communauté de l'Homme, qui sont buggés à mort à moins que ce ne soit une question d'équilibrage, mais je penche pour un bug. Dans les deux cas il faut explorer des systèmes pour progresser, mais très souvent ces events se déclenchent alors que les systèmes sur la liste des objectifs ont déjà été explorés, et le fait d'y renvoyer un vaisseau scientifique ne permet pas de valider la quête.  J'ai même eu le cas où les deux events avaient un système en commun dans les objectifs, que j'avais déjà exploré une première fois pour l'un des events !


Pour les sondes le bug peut se contourner : 

Spoiler Alert! 


il suffit d'explorer les divers sites avec une flotte militairement uniquement (pas de civil) pour pouvoir aller a la castagne fasse à la sonde rebelle,

 et c'est bon.

----------


## nutopia

Lors de la création d'un vaisseau de colonisation j'ai le choix entre trois pop d'une même race: la pop sans bonus, la pop collectiviste avec acceptation de l'esclavage 50% et -5% en bouffe et la pop fanatique collectiviste 100%/-10%.
Du coup je crée des fanatiques c'est tout bonus ou il y a aussi un malus "caché" à choisir des collectivistes fanatiques?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Attendez la 1.1 en fin de mois avant de vous lancez dans du multi, y'a trop de problemes qui peuvent pourrir une partie pour le moment.


Je fais souvent du multi avec 5 autres joueurs et on a aucun soucis. Le seul truc chiant ce sont les débuts de partie où il faut inviter les joueurs un par un.

----------


## Darkath

> Je fais souvent du multi avec 5 autres joueurs et on a aucun soucis. Le seul truc chiant ce sont les débuts de partie où il faut inviter les joueurs un par un.


Le multi n'a aucun problème, le jeu en lui même si.

----------


## Enyss

Un départ bien moisi :



Hormis les deux planètes habitables dans des systèmes voisins qui sont toujours présents, il n'y a qu'une seule planète adaptée à mon espèce sur 20  :Cryb:  (oui, certains systèmes ont deux planètes)

----------


## Cedski

Bon j'ai débuté... 4h de jeu..; C'est sympa !!

par contre l'explo fut très rapide. Au milieu d'une spirale, coincé à droite, coincé à gauche.... A gauche un "pote" qui a exactement les mêmes affinités que moi...
A droite mon rival, à l'opposé de mes affinités. Mais bref je ne peux plus rien explorer et mes deux vaisseaux scientifiques ne servent plus à rien... C'est dommage c'était rigolo l'explo... j'ai du explorer une dizaine de système maximum... 

Au loin existe un empire qui semble bien plus puissant que nous tous (mais pas un fallen empire). Par contre je suis en 2215 et je n'ai toujours pas réussi à construire un vaisseau de colonisation... J'ai jamais assez de minéraux, enfin disons toujours un truc à construire... je suis en train de faire mon seulement deuxième avant poste pour agrandir mes frontières (mon espace vital est tellement ridicule que ça me semble encore plus important que la colonisation).... Ca demande un maximum d'influence, qui se gagne vraiment uber lentement.

Question: j'ai une techno qui permet le colonisation "privée"... Comment ça marche ?? Pour l'instant, presque 5 ans après avoir eu la techno, aucune nouvelle colonie.... 
Quatre question, je joue en difficile... Et j'ai l'impression que tous mes voisins sont partie avec directement 3 planètes colonisés...  Ca semble un sacré bonus.  ::o:

----------


## Enyss

> je suis en train de faire mon seulement deuxième avant poste pour agrandir mes frontières (mon espace vital est tellement ridicule que ça me semble encore plus important que la colonisation)....


La colonisation est LE moyen d'augmenter l'espace vital. Et si en 2215, tu n'as toujours pas lancé ton premier vaisseau de colonisation, ça s'annonce mal  ::P:

----------


## petraque

> Bon j'ai débuté... 4h de jeu..; C'est sympa !!
> 
> par contre l'explo fut très rapide. Au milieu d'une spirale, coincé à droite, coincé à gauche.... A gauche un "pote" qui a exactement les mêmes affinités que moi...
> A droite mon rival, à l'opposé de mes affinités. Mais bref je ne peux plus rien explorer et mes deux vaisseaux scientifiques ne servent plus à rien... C'est dommage c'était rigolo l'explo... j'ai du explorer une dizaine de système maximum... 
> 
> Au loin existe un empire qui semble bien plus puissant que nous tous (mais pas un fallen empire). Par contre je suis en 2215 et je n'ai toujours pas réussi à construire un vaisseau de colonisation... J'ai jamais assez de minéraux, enfin disons toujours un truc à construire... je suis en train de faire mon seulement deuxième avant poste pour agrandir mes frontières (mon espace vital est tellement ridicule que ça me semble encore plus important que la colonisation).... Ca demande un maximum d'influence, qui se gagne vraiment uber lentement.
> 
> Question: j'ai une techno qui permet le colonisation "privée"... Comment ça marche ?? Pour l'instant, presque 5 ans après avoir eu la techno, aucune nouvelle colonie.... 
> Quatre question, je joue en difficile... Et j'ai l'impression que tous mes voisins sont partie avec directement 3 planètes colonisés...  Ca semble un sacré bonus.


La colonisation privé, ca te permet d'avoir des vaisseaux de colonisation moins chère mais le péon dedans n'aura pas forcèment la même éthique que ton peuple.

----------


## IriK

> Haha.
> 
> Gros empire aussi, mais orienté recherche bien plus que militaire. Environ 38k d'armée, 120 vaisseaux.
> Et les saloperies de beholders from outer space qui débarquent au milieu de chez moi. Je ne suis dans aucune alliance, aucune fédération, j'ai juste 3 vassaux dont un qui m'insulte tous les 2 mois.
> 
> Je me suis fait péter 20k là, mais j'ai détruit 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Nan, c'est bien le trou qu'il faut péter  ::trollface::

----------


## fractguy

Les spirales avec l'hyperdrive, à tous les coups tu te retrouves bloqué dans un bras... Je prefere largement les galaxies elliptiques: même avec pas mal de voisins, y a toujours moyen de moyenner l'extension de son empire.

----------


## Volcano

> Bon j'ai débuté... 4h de jeu..; C'est sympa !!
> 
> par contre l'explo fut très rapide. Au milieu d'une spirale, coincé à droite, coincé à gauche.... A gauche un "pote" qui a exactement les mêmes affinités que moi...
> A droite mon rival, à l'opposé de mes affinités. Mais bref je ne peux plus rien explorer et mes deux vaisseaux scientifiques ne servent plus à rien... C'est dommage c'était rigolo l'explo... j'ai du explorer une dizaine de système maximum... 
> 
> Au loin existe un empire qui semble bien plus puissant que nous tous (mais pas un fallen empire). Par contre je suis en 2215 et je n'ai toujours pas réussi à construire un vaisseau de colonisation... J'ai jamais assez de minéraux, enfin disons toujours un truc à construire... je suis en train de faire mon seulement deuxième avant poste pour agrandir mes frontières (mon espace vital est tellement ridicule que ça me semble encore plus important que la colonisation).... Ca demande un maximum d'influence, qui se gagne vraiment uber lentement.
> 
> Question: j'ai une techno qui permet le colonisation "privée"... Comment ça marche ?? Pour l'instant, presque 5 ans après avoir eu la techno, aucune nouvelle colonie.... 
> Quatre question, je joue en difficile... Et j'ai l'impression que tous mes voisins sont partie avec directement 3 planètes colonisés...  Ca semble un sacré bonus.


Les avant-postes frontaliers coutent peut-être moins cher à construire, mais il faut deux points d'énergie en plus de l'influence pour les entretenir. Une colonie ne te coûte aucun point, ni d'énergie ni d'influence et va au contraire t'en rapporter, sauf bien sûr pendant les douze mois qui suivent l'atterrissage du vaisseau colo où 8 points d'énergie sont pompés pour l'entretien, d'abord du vaisseau puis pour l'établissement de la colonie. Mais ensuite tu as tout à gagner, surtout que la zone d'influence des colonies augmente de 15% pour chaque pop supplémentaire.

Il ne me semble pas que la zone d'influence d'un avant-poste grandisse ainsi, mais de toute façon ils ne doivent être utilisés que pour pouvoir exploiter les ressources d'un système que tu ne peux pas coloniser. Autrement oublie-les en début de partie ! Ton objectif en début de partie, pendant que tu recherches la techno "Protocole nouveaux mondes" (qui est la première techno que je recherche systématiquement en sociétal), doit être d'explorer et de construire des stations minières pour collecter un max d'énergie et de minéraux de façon que tes gains d'énergie soient supérieurs à 8 et ceux en minéraux supérieurs à 10 au minimum. Pour les minéraux essaie même d'avoir un gain de 20 ou plus, et tu pourras ainsi construire assez vite ton premier vaisseau de colonisation. Tant que ce n'est pas fait je te recommande de ne pas encore construire de stations de recherche et surtout de ne construire aucun avant-poste frontalier !

----------


## smokytoks

L'aire d'influence d'un avant-poste est fixe. Elle n'est affectée que par les technos qui étendent le territoire...

A la rigueur, elle peut s'étendre indirectement si elle est rattachée au territoire d'une colonie car l'aire couverte fonctionne comme un blob alimenté par l'ensemble des POP présentes dans le territoire. Ex : Un carré de 5 colonies avec une à chaque coin et une autre centre, si la POP de la colonie centrale augmente, l'aire totale générée va grossir également...




> Question: j'ai une techno qui permet le colonisation "privée"... Comment ça marche ?? Pour l'instant, presque 5 ans après avoir eu la techno, aucune nouvelle colonie.... 
> Quatre question, je joue en difficile... Et j'ai l'impression que tous mes voisins sont partie avec directement 3 planètes colonisés...  Ca semble un sacré bonus.


Cela te permet de construire des vaisseaux de colonisation qui coûtent moins cher (250 au lieu de 350) mais pour lesquels tu ne peux pas choisir la POP embarquée. A priori, elle semble tirée au sort parmi les POP disponibles sur la colonie. Ou alors c'est du random total, j'ai pas testé suffisamment...

----------


## Cedski

je suis à +25 en minéraux. 
Effectivement j'ai des tas de stations de recherche....  ::P: 

En fait je ne voulais pas "glander" avant d'avoir les ressources pour mon premier vaisseau de colon... J'aurais du.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cela te permet de construire des vaisseaux de colonisation qui coûtent moins cher (250 au lieu de 350) mais pour lesquels tu ne peux pas choisir la POP embarquée. A priori, elle semble tirée au sort parmi les POP disponibles sur la colonie. Ou alors c'est du random total, j'ai pas testé suffisamment...


Ah ok bof bof quoi... Ceci dit ma seule pop c'est (logiquement) des humains (je suis partie en humain) donc bon...

----------


## smokytoks

Ben les -100 de coût sont bien pratiques quand tu es en position de spammer les colonies : je me retrouve souvent dans la position d'une belle surproduction d'énergie mais en flux tendu niveau minéraux...

----------


## wushu_calimero

GroSS Bug de mon coté. Quand je recharge des parties, je n'ai plus de leaders, plus de flotte, une partie des empires IA a disparu.
La caméra en carte "locale" est centrée sur la planete centrale, pas bougeable.

Hier j'ai eu une erreur memory_management avec ecran bleu, toutes les sauvegardes avant plantent, toutes celles après ont les symptômes ci dessus. J'ai des soucis memory_management a peu pres depuis que j'ai install stellaris, donc je ne sais pas si c'est dû à ça ou à du matos...

Bie chiant, je crois que je peux oublier ma partie  :tired:

----------


## Cedski

Sinon en gros il faut mieux aller coloniser le plus loin possible (enfin je me comprends, plus loin que les systèmes périphériques de mon monde natal) pour éteindre mes frontières...

----------


## Ashathorn

Un monde dans tes frontière n'est pas une priorité, car tu risque pas de te le faire piquer, donc, surtout au debut, et pour "faire" les frontières, c'est en effet bien de privilégier les mondes exterieur

----------


## Darkath

> GroSS Bug de mon coté. Quand je recharge des parties, je n'ai plus de leaders, plus de flotte, une partie des empires IA a disparu.
> La caméra en carte "locale" est centrée sur la planete centrale, pas bougeable.
> 
> Hier j'ai eu une erreur memory_management avec ecran bleu, toutes les sauvegardes avant plantent, toutes celles après ont les symptômes ci dessus. J'ai des soucis memory_management a peu pres depuis que j'ai install stellaris, donc je ne sais pas si c'est dû à ça ou à du matos...
> 
> Bie chiant, je crois que je peux oublier ma partie


Le jeu a cramé ton PC je crois, RIP

----------


## Anonyme210226

Extérieur, oui, mais pas trop loin non plus pour avoir un empire contigu. Sinon, t'es pas à l'abri de te faire couper en deux.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Le jeu a cramé ton PC je crois, RIP


Un début de révolte des machines... Fear

----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour.

Il y a t'il un moyen pour que mes robots et mes humains cohabitent sans danger ? (je ne sais pas si je suis très clair)

Merci  ::):

----------


## JazzMano

Oui, il y a deux events possible pour être ami avec l'IA . Ils apparaissent sous certaines conditions et ils ont un pourcentage x de ne pas apparaître.

----------


## lokideath

> Sinon en gros il faut mieux aller coloniser le plus loin possible (enfin je me comprends, plus loin que les systèmes périphériques de mon monde natal) pour éteindre mes frontières...


Par contre tu risques d'avoir des changements d'éthiques. Plus tu es loin de ta capitale, plus les changements sont rapides.
C'est nul de voir ses mignons petits xénophobes se tourner en pacifiste anti esclavagiste.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour.
> 
> Il y a t'il un moyen pour que mes robots et mes humains cohabitent sans danger ? (je ne sais pas si je suis très clair)
> 
> Merci


Purgent les humains, ils servent à rien  :tired:

----------


## Cedski

Bon 5 ans après j'ai 4 colonies maintenant... Dont une sur une planète-Gaia  :Bave: , que j'ai chipé de peu à mon voisin. Je me suis étendu au maximum de mes possiblités (en surface, parce que sinon il y a du boulot sur les planètes)... J'ai découvert une planète remplie d'êtres intelligent à un niveau pré-industriel... Par contre je l'ai vu au hasard (je voulais la coloniser puisque je venais juste de déboquer la colonisation sur monde arctique), c'est curieux, j'aurais bien vu un évent ou l'IA du tuto qui se réveille....
Bon je suis en train de construire une station de surveillance on verra ce que ça dit.

----------


## Volcano

Tu auras peut-être l'occasion d'aider cette civilisation primitive à atteindre le stade spatial. Sinon, dans le pire des cas 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu assisteras à un feu d'artifice avant de voir leur planète devenir un monde tombeau.

  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Par contre j'ai eu un bug avec ce que tu as spoil :



Spoiler Alert! 


J'étais en train de remplacer leurs dirigeants, quand mon intervention déclenche une crise nucléaire. Je décide de ne pas intervenir... Leurs dirigeants sont remplacés et j'annexe la planète. Et six mois plus tard, boom, ça explose  ::P: 

En fait, l'event ne check pas si la planète est toujours indépendante

----------


## IriK

> Oui, il y a deux events possible pour être ami avec l'IA . Ils apparaissent sous certaines conditions et ils ont un pourcentage x de ne pas apparaître.


En parlant de ça, je l'ai justement eu ce soir :


Spoiler Alert! 




Celui avec l'évolution de l'hégémonie despotique, avec la mise en place d'une IA gérant l'état (comme pour les tech d'ANNO 2070 avec FATHER), me semble inévitable si l'on a déjà les IA consciente et des Cyborgs dans notre empire.


Naturellement, prendre le second choix, c'est cherché les ennuis  ::trollface:: 




+35% minimale pour mes recherches, sans compté après l'expérience des scientifiques  :Bave:

----------


## Sysco

Si il y a du monde pour faire une parti multi dans la semaine mon user steam : sysco74.

----------


## Bus

Il n'y a pas de solution pour le bug de la quête sur la Première Ligue? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Quand j'arrive dans le système qui est sensé être leur monde natal, il ne se passe rien, peu importe si je l'analyse, si j'y place un poste frontière ou autre.


Dommage, parce que c'était vraiment ça qui donnait un supplément d'âme à ce jeu je trouve. Pour le côté 4x spatial je ne suis pas expert, mais je compare toujours les jeux de stratégie à Civlization, et je les trouve toujours moins bien. Alors si les découvertes scientifiques sont coincées, je pense que je vais lâcher le jeu et attendre les add-ons qui enrichiront le tout. Parce que pour la dimension stratégique et diplomatique, je ne suis pas emballé plus que ça.

----------


## Avik

> Par contre tu risques d'avoir des changements d'éthiques. Plus tu es loin de ta capitale, plus les changements sont rapides.
> C'est nul de voir ses mignons petits xénophobes se tourner en pacifiste anti esclavagiste.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> Purgent les humains, ils servent à rien



Il y a beaucoup de choses qui servent a rien j'ai l'impression, c'est la pour fait joli et "réaliste" mais bon ...
Les éthiques, les robots, les esclaves etc ou alors c'est vraiment du management de haut niveau qui m’échappe.

----------


## Kruos

> Il y a beaucoup de choses qui servent a rien j'ai l'impression, c'est la pour fait joli et "réaliste" mais bon ...
> Les éthiques, les robots, les esclaves etc ou alors c'est vraiment du management de haut niveau qui m’échappe.


 ::huh:: 

 On doit pas jouer au même jeu.

----------


## pouf

Les robots c'est sympa sauf dans les secteurs où tu peux avoir des planètes full robots et leurs gouverneurs qui construisent des trucs qui font de la bouffe.

Après ça fait partie des trucs qui devraient être améliorés.

----------


## Cedski

> Tu auras peut-être l'occasion d'aider cette civilisation primitive à atteindre le stade spatial. Sinon, dans le pire des cas 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> tu assisteras à un feu d'artifice avant de voir leur planète devenir un monde tombeau.



J'ai déjà des tas de mondes tombeau dans les systèmes autour de moi... A croire que c'est courant dans ma galaxie ce genre de truc...  :^_^: 

Mais merci du spoil.  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ben les -100 de coût sont bien pratiques quand tu es en position de spammer les colonies : je me retrouve souvent dans la position d'une belle surproduction d'énergie mais en flux tendu niveau minéraux...


Perso c'est tout le contraire en late game. Je croule sous les Minéraux et l'Energie est toujours en flux tendu. Et pourtant mes planètes et mes secteurs sont tous orientés Energie. Le pool de 5000 est à peine suffisant et si je bouge mes flottes j'ai très peu d'années d'autonomie.

----------


## Anonyme210226

::O:  T'as pensé à installer les modules pour réduire l'entretien des flottes ?

----------


## Tenebris

Une idée de la date du beta patch 1.3 Clarke ?

----------


## TKN Jez

> T'as pensé à installer les modules pour réduire l'entretien des flottes ?


Quels modules? :con: tin j'en découvre tous les jours (je suis dans le même cas que Da-soth :x)

----------


## Jalkar

> Quels modules? :con: tin j'en découvre tous les jours (je suis dans le même cas que Da-soth :x)


Des modules dans le spacioport. Par contre il me semble que cela ne réduit que les couts des vaisseaux stationnés, du coup quand ils bougent c'est cher

----------


## Da-Soth

> T'as pensé à installer les modules pour réduire l'entretien des flottes ?


Les modules des "Astronport" ? Oui. Quand je suis en orbite pas de soucis. Par contre, dès que je pars en guerre, je peux passer de +20 à -60. D'ailleurs, je n'ai fais que 2 Forteresses de Défense à cause de ça.

----------


## Nuka

> Des modules dans le spacioport. Par contre il me semble que cela ne réduit que les couts des vaisseaux stationnés, du coup quand ils bougent c'est cher


Le coût des vaisseaux baisse quand ils sont stationnés ???? Je me disais que ça servait à rien le signe "orbite", j'avais tort...

----------


## Heknerr

> On doit pas jouer au même jeu.


Bah il n'a pas tellement tort, le jeu est d'une telle facilité que j'ai déjà annexé trois empires en a peine 50 ans et je transforme la majorité des populations en esclaves (ou en purée pour en faire du bon composte pour mes fleurs décorant mon magnifique palais de prophète.). Je suis un empire extrêmement agressif et pourtant je ne me tape aucune coalition (tous des bouseux t'façon!). Même les factions sont pitoyables et sont écrasés sous les rangers de mes soldats ou simplement en me touchant la nouille en attendant que la plèbe se lasse de faire péter des bâtiments.

Les seuls intérêts du jeu sont les events et la guerre. Le reste c'est juste de la tapisserie pour cacher les murs dégueulasses qui forment la chambre du bébé Stellaris.
Le jeu n'a pas la profondeur promis et on s'ennuie royalement (littéralement.).

EDIT: Même sans micro-manager je croulais sous les ressources dans ma première partie.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le coût des vaisseaux baissent quand ils sont stationnés ???? Je me disais que ça servait à rien le signe "orbite", j'avais tort !


Uniquement si tu as les bons modules. Ne pas hésiter à ajouter les Panneaux Solaires à toutes les Stations même celles des Secteurs (c'est d'ailleurs bien chiant d'aller toutes les chercher). Il n'y a que sur les Stations de Prod que je n'en ajoute pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Il n'y a pas de solution pour le bug de la quête sur la Première Ligue? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Quand j'arrive dans le système qui est sensé être leur monde natal, il ne se passe rien, peu importe si je l'analyse, si j'y place un poste frontière ou autre.
> 
> 
> Dommage, parce que c'était vraiment ça qui donnait un supplément d'âme à ce jeu je trouve. Pour le côté 4x spatial je ne suis pas expert, mais je compare toujours les jeux de stratégie à Civlization, et je les trouve toujours moins bien. Alors si les découvertes scientifiques sont coincées, je pense que je vais lâcher le jeu et attendre les add-ons qui enrichiront le tout. Parce que pour la dimension stratégique et diplomatique, je ne suis pas emballé plus que ça.


Je suis à 5/6 projets effectués sur les précurseurs, et à peu près toute la galaxie est explorée ou dans le territoire de quelqu'un. Je pense que le dernier projet n'apparaîtra plus...

----------


## Ashathorn

> En parlant de ça, je l'ai justement eu ce soir :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celui avec l'évolution de l'hégémonie despotique, avec la mise en place d'une IA gérant l'état (comme pour les tech d'ANNO 2070 avec FATHER, me semble inévitable si l'on a déjà les IA consciente et des Cyborgs dans notre empire.
> ...


Si tu l'a encore, ça pourrait être intéressant de mettre ton premier scientifique en charge de la société, ça te donnerait une chance d'avoir des tecno que tu peux pas avoir autrement



Sinon, les mondes tombeau, ça rapporte une blinde de science, surtout si ta des espèces qui sont habitués aux mondes tombeau

----------


## Darkath

La mise en orbite réduit le coût en entretiens des flottes même sans modules, après les panneaux solaires permettent de payer l'entretiens du spatioport soit 3 energie et les crew quarters et engineering bays permettent de réduire encore plus le cout d'entretien d'une flotte en orbite.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le jeu n'a pas la profondeur promis et on s'ennuie royalement (littéralement.).


Bizarre, dans une grande Galaxie Elliptique avec mon Empire militariste, je suis contre deux Fédérations qui font blocs contre moi.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Perso c'est tout le contraire en late game. Je croule sous les Minéraux et l'Energie est toujours en flux tendu. Et pourtant mes planètes et mes secteurs sont tous orientés Energie. Le pool de 5000 est à peine suffisant et si je bouge mes flottes j'ai très peu d'années d'autonomie.


Idem. Au point que j'ai pas mal de minéraux non exploités dans mes frontières, pour économiser de l'énergie. Avec dans les +200 de mineraux, je suis tout le temps à bloc, alors que l'énergie est touchy dès que j'utilise la flotte.

Je me retrouve avec 2 planètes de mon secteur principal dédiées à l'énergie. Deux autres dédiées à la recherche, et les autres colonies sont plus stratégiques et en développement avant d'être intégrées à un secteur.

La recherche, en fanatique matérialiste, avec le gouvernement hégémonie despotique buffé en réseau neuronal, ça fait environ 50% de vitesse de recherche dans chaque domaine, et +300 de points mensuels. Les anomalies deviennent négligeables.
Par contre, les recherches end-game sont nazes : 

Spoiler Alert! 


+10% moral ou dégâts des armées, +5% cadence de tir ou dégâts des armes, +5% de coque ou de boucliers, en boucle, pour les 3 domaines respectifs.

 Bof.

----------


## IriK

> Si tu l'a encore, ça pourrait être intéressant de mettre ton premier scientifique en charge de la société, ça te donnerait une chance d'avoir des tecno que tu peux pas avoir autrement


J'ai déjà la tech pour le spatioport, ce qui n'est rien de moins que les 

Spoiler Alert! 


Navigator 

de WH40K  :Bave: 
Me rappel plus si je l'ai encore cependant, faudra que je regarde pour les autres.
Dans la même partie, il y a carrément une planète ou je peut recruté un nombre limité de 

Spoiler Alert! 


géants

  ::XD::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Idem. Au point que j'ai pas mal de minéraux non exploités dans mes frontières, pour économiser de l'énergie. Avec dans les +200 de mineraux, je suis tout le temps à bloc, alors que l'énergie est touchy dès que j'utilise la flotte.


Oui j'ai l'impression que le coût d'entretien des Flottes est beaucoup trop cher. Du coup la Limite de Flotte devient secondaire et c'est surtout l'Energie qui conditionne la taille de ta Flotte.

----------


## IriK

> Oui j'ai l'impression que le coût d'entretien des Flottes est beaucoup trop cher. Du coup la Limite de Flotte devient secondaire et c'est surtout l'Energie qui conditionne la taille de ta Flotte.


Après cela n'est pas si grave que ça d'avoir du négatif lors d'un conflit, si la production de minerais tien la route pour compenser le malus (coups des vaisseaux et de baisse de production des dits minéraux), il est possible de tenir un long moment (8 ans contre le Fallen empire et il me restais quelques milliers).

----------


## Da-Soth

> Après cela n'est pas si grave que ça d'avoir du négatif lors d'un conflit, si la production de minerais tien la route pour compenser le malus (coups des vaisseaux et de baisse de production des dits minéraux), il est possible de tenir un long moment (8 ans contre le Fallen empire et il me reste quelques milliers).


Ah je savais pas ça ! Merci pour l'info. J'ai largement de quoi tenir en prod de Minéraux. Du coup, j'ai un Fallen Empire à qui je dois expliquer qui est le patron de la Galaxie (le monsieur ne veut pas que je conquiers son Holy Wolrd).

----------


## IriK

> Ah je savais pas ça ! Merci pour l'info. J'ai largement de quoi tenir en prod de Minéraux. Du coup, j'ai un Fallen Empire à qui je dois expliquer qui est le patron de la Galaxie (le monsieur ne veut pas que je conquiers son Holy Wolrd).


Prépare toi à quelques sueurs froide  :^_^:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Prépare toi à quelques sueurs froide


J'en ai déjà un à mon actif. Mais c'est celui avec seulement deux mondes 

Spoiler Alert! 


et un anneau autour du soleil

. Ce sont surtout les troupes au sol que je trouve fumé, je me suis fais dévaster plusieurs mondes malgré mes Guerriers Psy. Mais une fois les blocus effectués, j'ai été tranquille.
Là le gars en question à plein de mondes disponibles, ça risque d'être un peu plus hardcore. Même si maintenant je vais pouvoir sortir toute ma flotte disponible.

----------


## Kruos

> Bah il n'a pas tellement tort, le jeu est d'une telle facilité que j'ai déjà annexé trois empires en a peine 50 ans et je transforme la majorité des populations en esclaves (ou en purée pour en faire du bon composte pour mes fleurs décorant mon magnifique palais de prophète.). Je suis un empire extrêmement agressif et pourtant je ne me tape aucune coalition (tous des bouseux t'façon!). Même les factions sont pitoyables et sont écrasés sous les rangers de mes soldats ou simplement en me touchant la nouille en attendant que la plèbe se lasse de faire péter des bâtiments.
> 
> Les seuls intérêts du jeu sont les events et la guerre. Le reste c'est juste de la tapisserie pour cacher les murs dégueulasses qui forment la chambre du bébé Stellaris.
> Le jeu n'a pas la profondeur promis et on s'ennuie royalement (littéralement.).
> 
> EDIT: Même sans micro-manager je croulais sous les ressources dans ma première partie.


Bof, pas trop envie de polluer le topic mais je suis pas du tout d'accord sur le manque de profondeur ou l'ennui relatif. Au contraire je suis assez estomaqué par la maturité du contenu pour une release (Paradox a encore passé un step on dirait en terme de QA), mais bon on doit certainement pas avoir la même façon de jouer.

----------


## Avik

Ben peut etre en multijoueur en vitesse tres lente le joueur qui microgere tout a fond aura un avantage non négligeable mais la tu fais ton armée et tu bourres. 
Les citoyens je les balance comme des merdes sur tout les mondes que je croise ils sont content je vois pas que se casser le cul a faire des esclaves/robots qui peuvent se rebeller donne un avantage significatif.
Et les éthique chez moi c'est ultra stable et même, de pacifiste si ils passent a militariste osef ca les empêche pas de travailler...

----------


## CryZy

Une p'tite centaine d'année et j'ai enfin réussi à faire ce que je voulais, mettre au pouvoir des Synthétiques et purger ma race d'origine.  ::P: 
Grosse consommation d'énergie mais niveau bonus, ça envoie du lourd.  ::love::

----------


## IriK

> J'en ai déjà un à mon actif. Mais c'est celui avec seulement deux mondes 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et un anneau autour du soleil
> 
> . Ce sont surtout les troupes au sol que je trouve fumé, je me suis fais dévaster plusieurs mondes malgré mes Guerriers Psy. Mais une fois les blocus effectués, j'ai été tranquille.
> Là le gars en question à plein de mondes disponibles, ça risque d'être un peu plus hardcore. Même si maintenant je vais pouvoir sortir toute ma flotte disponible.


Vue que je commence à tourné en rond avec mes Mando'ade, je crois que je vais également tenté le coups sur le gros Fallen à ma frontière Sud Orientale, histoire de relancé le challenge après 35 ans de calme.

----------


## MrLampkin

Après un achat totalement compulsif afin de m'immerger dans mon premeir Grand Strategy/4X, il faut avouer que je n'étais pas totalement rassuré quant à mon achat. Finalement après moins d'une première dizaine d'heures mon constat est strictement positif. Si certains hésitent, tout comme j'ai pu le faire, en raison de l'accessibilité parfois délicate des jeux Paradox, ne vous inquiétez pas avec Stellaris. Dans ses premières heures, le joueur est accompagné par une IA qui vous apprends le b.a.-ba des mécanismes du jeu tout en donnant une certaine liberté de suivre ou non ses conseils. Au risque de répéter ce qui a été dit et redit, la première phase à savoir l'exploration est tout juste jouissive. Pour moi elle s'est principalement illustrée par la reconnaissance des systèmes environnants, la recherche de planètes colonisables à l'habitabilité excellente, la mise en place de premiers avant-postes, la prise de contact avec d'autres espèces ou encore la découverte aléatoire d'anomalies. Tout ces petits éléments contribuent à vous immerger dans une galaxie dynamique, toujours en mouvement, et c'est là que le choix du temps-réel est un vrai plus. Ah oui aussi, concernant les anomalies : c'est juste excellent. Au départ j'étais assez dubitatif et je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un aspect minoritaire voulant donner l'illusion au joueur qu'il se passe des choses interactive dans l'univers. En fait non c'est bien plus complexe que ça, parfois une simple découverte donne lieu à une chaîne d'événements débouchant sur des choix cruciaux. C'est jouissif et hyper bien pensé !

Ma seule déception concerne les recherches technologiques. En préambule gardez à l'esprit qu'il s'agit mon premier jeu de ce type donc ce petit défaut personnel est à prendre avec des pincettes. Le fait de ne pas avoir un véritable arbre de recherches visible ne me pose aucun problème, c'était un pari risqué, mais il fonctionne bien. Par contre, le fait qu'on tire de façon partiellement aléatoire 3 cartes technologiques suivant nos précédents choix me mets parfois dans le flou et franchement j'ai encore du mal à m'y faire. C'est la seule ombre au tableau pour moi, je n'ai pas expérimenté l'aventure _mid-game_ qui selon les dires peut s’avérer assez ennuyeuse comparé à la première et dernière phase.

EDIT : Sur le topic de Warhammer total war certains font des petites piques sur Stellaris. N'ayant pas du tout suivi les critiques (qui me semblent pourtant positives), c'est quoi l'éventuelle _shitstorm_ autour de jeu ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> EDIT : Sur le topic de Warhammer total war certains font des petites piques sur Stellaris. N'ayant pas du tout suivi les critiques (qui me semblent pourtant positives), c'est quoi l'éventuelle _shitstorm_ autour de jeu ?


Il y en a aucune. C'est un bon 4x. Alors oui certains chouinent parce qu'il ne s'agit pas du jeu du siècle mais il fait très bien le job. Et le jeu sait te raconter une histoire comme aucun autre 4x. Il a quelques défauts bien entendu mais rien de rédhibitoire*. Même le mid-game n'est pas si chiant que ça si tu prends la peine de te bouger un peu et de provoquer les autres IA.
Les jeux Paradox ont l'avantage de pouvoir jouer comme on aime et il faut savoir où on met les pieds. Si on est passif, qu'on prend 5 IA en face dans une énorme galaxie, faut pas de s'étonner de se faire chier.

*Les principaux défauts :
- Le lobby du multi pourri
- Le fait de pouvoir parfois se retrouver coincer en early game par d'autres IA. Protip : si on se retrouve au bord d'une Galaxie, il vaut mieux relancer le jeu. Et il vaut mieux éviter les galaxies à bras avec autre chose que les Wormholes.
- Quelques défauts d'UI comme la fenêtre de séparation des flottes ou la gestion des secteurs (notamment la gestion des astroports).

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> EDIT : Sur le topic de Warhammer total war certains font des petites piques sur Stellaris. N'ayant pas du tout suivi les critiques (qui me semblent pourtant positives), c'est quoi l'éventuelle _shitstorm_ autour de jeu ?


*
Perso* je trouve le jeu très très très vide. Je me suis très rapidement fait chier, et pour un 4X c'est assez problématique.

----------


## Tomaka17

Personnellement c'est le premier jeu de Paradox auquel j'ai arrêté de jouer au bout de trois jours. On se fait chier.

----------


## Longwelwind

On se fait carrément chier en mid-game aussi.

----------


## Kruos

Le problème c'est pas le jeu, c'est les joueurs.

 ::P:

----------


## Avik

> Personnellement c'est le premier jeu de Paradox auquel j'ai arrêté de jouer au bout de trois jours. On se fait chier.


Même si je le critique c'est le premier jeu paradoxe ou j'arrive a jouer + de 3 jours.
Les autres sont austère, trop complexes, avec une interface a chier, + contexte historique soporifique.
La ils ont fait des efforts dans l’accessibilité et on a presque un truc de la qualité d'un civ 5 a ce niveau. (mais le jeu est pas aussi intéressant qu'un civ 5 en l état).

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le problème c'est pas le jeu, c'est les joueurs.


Un joueur peut aussi se retrouver dans une galaxie pourrie. Si toutes les IA sont pacifistes et/ou xénophiles et qu'elles ne forment pas de Fédération, le joueur va être (trop) tranquille et aura l'impression d'avoir aucune opposition.

----------


## Seymos

Moi ce jeu, c'est comme tous les 4X : il me donne envie de relancer Aurora.

Sinon, j'ai une question : comment l'IA de secteur gère les postes d'observation ? J'avais placé un poste dans un système, puis j'ai fait de ce système la capitale d'un de mes secteurs. Je n'ai plus la main sur mon poste d'observation, et donc sur la destinée de la civilisation de primates à l'âge de pierre que j'avais entrepris d'illuminer.

Je crains de me retrouver avec la Fondation sur le dos là.

----------


## LaVaBo

Ma première vraie partie sur AoD (mon premier grand strategy paradox) : environ 60h pour faire débarquer la Wehrmacht au Brésil et remonter jusqu'à un Washington de ruines irradiées.
CK2 : pas de partie de bout en bout, plein de morceaux de parties sur une cinquantaine d'heure
EU4 : plusieurs débuts de partie foireux, et après 15-20h de tâtonnements, plusieurs parties de bout en bout pour environ 400h. A chaque fin de partie, l'envie de recommencer avec un pays différent, selon une optique différente (colonisation, commerce, guerre, ...)

Stellaris : 3 débuts de parties insatisfaisants, puis une partie d'une quinzaine d'heures qui va quasiment jusqu'au bout (pas gagné, mais plus de nouvelle techno hors amélioration de technos existantes) sans aucune difficulté, puis wipe par un end-event.
Aucune envie de refaire les 10h de mise en place pour me refaire péter en 10 minutes parce que je n'avais pas de flotte gigantesque, alors que je suis en paix depuis un siècle et que ma flotte a toujours été dimensionnée face aux menaces. 
Les différences entre ethos, gouvernement et traits ne changent pas vraiment le déroulement d'une partie. Qu'on fasse un empire militaire matérialiste ou pacifiste spiritualiste, dans les deux cas, on explorera tout ce qu'on peut, on colonisera à gauche à droite pour gagner des ressources, on prendra plein de ressources parce qu'on en a besoin dans tous les cas et on fera des flottes, ne serait-ce que pour les ennemis neutres.

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est clair qu'en l'état, je ne jouerai pas autant à Stellaris qu'à CK II, j'atteindrai la quarantaine d'heures et ensuite je jetterai un oeil au patches et DLC.

----------


## IriK

> Moi ce jeu, c'est comme tous les 4X : il me donne envie de relancer Aurora.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une question : comment l'IA de secteur gère les postes d'observation ? J'avais placé un poste dans un système, puis j'ai fait de ce système la capitale d'un de mes secteurs. Je n'ai plus la main sur mon poste d'observation, et donc sur la destinée de la civilisation de primates à l'âge de pierre que j'avais entrepris d'illuminer.
> 
> Je crains de me retrouver avec la Fondation sur le dos là.


Cela doit dépendre de ta politique d'empire.

C'est très chiant ça car cela empêche de vraiment jouer le Dieu avec les primitifs une fois qu'on s'est trop étendu.
Je trouve aussi qu'il manque des fenêtres pour paramétré, par exemple, les stations types des secteurs ou bien justement leurs types de recherches.
Les espèces non consciente qu'on peut aidé dans leurs évolution sont aussi très rare, dans les quelques parties que j'ai faites.

Je ne comprend pas aussi pourquoi, comme dans EU4, il n'y ai pas de vue diplomatique de notre faction quand on clique sur son logo chez un autre empire...

----------


## Ptoleme

Avant de déclarer un guerre, comment fait on pour savoir si on est plus fort que son ennemi (nombres de vaissaux, technologie d'armement) autre que la breve evaluation dans le tableau de diplomatie parce qu'à niveau équivalent ils onts tjs plus de vaissaux que moi ?

comment peut on comparer les armes avant de lancer une recherche technologique pcq je recherche tout et me rend compte qu'il y a des armes que je n'utiliserai jamais ?

comment savoir si je peux dissoudre un post avancer et que le territoire couvert reste bien dans mon empire ??

----------


## LaVaBo

> Avant de déclarer un guerre, comment fait on pour savoir si on est plus fort que son ennemi (nombres de vaissaux, technologie d'armement) autre que la breve evaluation dans le tableau de diplomatie parce qu'à niveau équivalent ils onts tjs plus de vaissaux que moi ?
> 
> comment peut on comparer les armes avant de lancer une recherche technologique pcq je recherche tout et me rend compte qu'il y a des armes que je n'utiliserai jamais ?
> 
> comment savoir si je peux dissoudre un post avancer et que le territoire couvert reste bien dans mon empire ??


Pour les 3 questions, la réponse est non, en l'état.
Le premier point est l'un des griefs les plus fréquent sur le jeu. Pierre-papier-ciseau, mais au pif tant que la guerre n'est pas déclarée.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Même si je le critique c'est le premier jeu paradoxe ou j'arrive a jouer + de 3 jours.
> Les autres sont austère, trop complexes, avec une interface a chier, + contexte historique soporifique.
> La ils ont fait des efforts dans l’accessibilité et on a presque un truc de la qualité d'un civ 5 a ce niveau. (mais le jeu est pas aussi intéressant qu'un civ 5 en l état).


Le soucis je trouve, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de véritable carotte  ::(:  

A chaque fois que je jouais à Stellaris j'avais l'impression de faire des trucs qui au final n'apportaient rien de bien excitant. Un monde Gaïa de 25 tout parfait ? Mouais j'men fous mes stations rapportent déjà tellement et un spatioport sur une planète de taille 5 c'est la même chose.

Débloquer des Battleships / Plus de capacité militaire ? Mouais, aux dernières nouvelles les corvettes sont OP et les combats en fin de partie sont horribles, c'est complètement MOCHE à regarder (150 navires qui se fusionnent c'est dégueulasse) compare ça à des combats dans Distant Worlds et c'est le jour et la nuit.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Mouais, aux dernières nouvelles les corvettes sont OP et les combats en fin de partie sont horribles,


Je sais pas si l'IA le fait mais si ton adversaire utilise les Arcs Electriques, ta flotte corvette va se faire déchirer.

Mais dans l'ensemble, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Dans ma partie, je fais la guerre pour le sport plus que par intérêt. Ca serait, en effet beaucoup mieux si on se battait pour des ressources stratégiques ou des planètes centrales. Une autre solution serait de jouer dans une galaxie assez petite où il n'y a pas de place pour tout le monde.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Ca serait, en effet beaucoup mieux si on se battait pour des ressources stratégiques ou des planètes centrales. Une autre solution serait de jouer dans une galaxie assez petite où il n'y a pas de place pour tout le monde.


Je tenterais ça pour ma prochaine partie, mettre 150% ou 200% par rapport à la quantité recommandé.

----------


## MikeFriks

Bon à vous lire, le jeu est bien mais un peu vide, les avis divergent cependant.

Je pense vraiment attendre avant de me le prendre ! Qu'il y ait bien plus de contenus et qu'il y ait des mods de ouf !

----------


## pouet007

Il y a des retours de canards sur les performances du jeu en late game? J'ai vu fleurir sur les forum steam, paradox et sur reddit un nombre respectable de topic relatif à ce problème. J'ai pu voir de près ce que ça donnait, et pas forcément sur les plus grosses map remplies d'IA, ce sont des freeze constants en late game qui rendent le simple fait de regarder la game douloureux, alors le mec qui jouait j'imagine .... Apparemment c'est lié au processeur, mais il y aussi pas mal de gros I7 de porc (moins de 2 ans) qui rapportent le même problème. 

Ca a été mentionné ici?

----------


## Darkath

Oui les combat rament a fond en fin de partie, mais paradox travaille sur ce probleme d'arrache pied, esperons que le patch 1.1 aide vis à vis de ce probleme.

----------


## Enyss

Je dirai que le jeu est sorti 3 mois trop tôt.

Pas à cause des bugs, non, mais à cause du contenu et de l'équilibrage.

Par contre le potentiel niveau mod est assez intéressant.

----------


## Anonyme210226

En tout cas, en l'état et plein pot, ne vous pressez pas pour l'acheter sauf si vous êtes en manque de 4X.

----------


## Kruos

Perso j'en suis à 80h et j'ai toujours pas vu tout le contenu, du coup les retours sur le manque de profondeur ou de contenu me laisse dubitatif.  ::):

----------


## IriK

> Oui les combat rament a fond en fin de partie, mais paradox travaille sur ce probleme d'arrache pied, esperons que le patch 1.1 aide vis à vis de ce probleme.


En fin de partie ? Dès qu'il y a un peu plus de 20K de vaisseau engagé ça ramouille pas mal chez moi  :tired:

----------


## Whiskey

> En tout cas, en l'état et plein pot, ne vous pressez pas pour l'acheter sauf si vous êtes en manque de 4X.


Je l'ai pris sur steam, et je regrette pas, pour ma part c'est le meilleur 4x spaciale que j'ai pu jouer (distant world, moo et endless space compris), et je suis loin d'etre un fan des jeux paradox.

Après oui il est pas parfait, freeze, bug, etc...

----------


## Kruos

> Je l'ai pris sur steam, et je regrette pas, pour ma part c'est le meilleur 4x spaciale que j'ai pu jouer (distant world, moo et endless space compris), et je suis loin d'etre un fan des jeux paradox.
> 
> Après oui il est pas parfait, freeze, bug, etc...


Je suis pas loin de penser la même chose. Je laisse encore DW sur le trône, mais d'ici quelques patch ce Stellaris sera le nouvel étalon, et de loin.

Après quand je lis que "les esclaves les robots les ethos sont de la poudre aux yeux" je me dis que y a autant de façon de jouer que de joueurs, et que patch ou pas patch le style 'Paradox in space' ne convient pas à tout le monde, clairement.

----------


## sabrovitch

> Je suis pas loin de penser la même chose. Je laisse encore DW sur le trône, mais d'ici quelques patch ce Stellaris sera le nouvel étalon, et de loin.
> 
> Après quand je lis que "les esclaves les robots les ethos sont de la poudre aux yeux" je me dis que y a autant de façon de jouer que de joueurs, et que patch ou pas patch le style 'Paradox in space' ne convient pas à tout le monde, clairement.


Non mais c'est vide.
Les esclaves c'est juste un bonus/malus qu'il faut gérer, ça apporte rien. Ca se rebelle pas, y'a pas de dynamique interne.
D'ailleurs y'a aucune dynamique avec les pops.
Quand tu vois que ce même studio a pu pondre une perle comme Victoria II et sortir ça... Parce que là malheureusement ça semble pas être dans les plans d'améliorer les pops.
Les ethos ça ne change rien à ta façon de jouer, donc tu minmaxes comme tout le monde et tu prends fanatique pacifiste et/ou fanatique collectiviste.

----------


## fractguy

Finir sa dernière station orbitale 2 jours avant les éléctions  :Cigare: 

Découvrir qu'une peuplade primitive s'entretue a cause de nous alors qu'on est xenophile-pacifiste  :Emo: 

Choper un militariste fanatique comme 4eme larron dans une federation de bisounours pacifistes  ::trollface:: 

Ce jeu est grand!

----------


## IriK

> Les ethos ça ne change rien à ta façon de jouer, donc tu minmaxes comme tout le monde et tu prends fanatique pacifiste et/ou fanatique collectiviste.


Pas tellement d'accord, combiné au type de gouvernement, il y a moyen d'avoir de chouette combos suivant comment on veut jouer la partie.
C'est encore mieux quand les nouveaux types de gouvernements sont déblocable  :Bave:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pas tellement d'accord, combiné au type de gouvernement, il y a moyen d'avoir de chouette combos suivant comment on veut jouer la partie.
> C'est encore mieux quand les nouveaux types de gouvernements sont déblocable


Ça ne change pas la façon de jouer, ça accélère certains aspects, en ralentit d'autres, mais ça ne change pas. Dans EU4, on a des objectifs en fonction de l'axe de développement qu'on se choisit (par exemples les noeuds de commerce pour une république marchande, les caraïbes pour les Ibères, la diplomatie pour l'empereur, etc). Dans Hoi, on se fixe ses objectifs selon le pays qu'on choisit.

Dans stellaris, les objectifs fournis par le jeu sont pourris, et ceux qu'on peut se donner sont trop génériques pour assurer une rejouabilité réelle. 

Ah et sinon, mauvaise surprise avec le système de propulsion à rechercher: je suis parti avec les wormholes, et j'avais un de mes systèmes colonisé cerné par un empire adverse. Après avoir changé le mode de propulsion de mes vaisseaux, je ne pouvais plus sortir de ce système cerné. Super, quand un de mes spatioports principaux était dedans...

----------


## fractguy

> Non mais c'est vide.
> Les esclaves c'est juste un bonus/malus qu'il faut gérer, ça apporte rien. Ca se rebelle pas, y'a pas de dynamique interne.
> D'ailleurs y'a aucune dynamique avec les pops.


L'ethos des colons varient au fil du temps. Du coup tu perds le trait fanatique collectivste avec la tolérance a l'esclavage qui va avec. Tu te manges un énorme malus de bonheur sur ta colonie, ce qui crée des factions indépendantistes qui veulent tout faire peter.

Mais sinon non, y a pas de dynamique de pop ni de rebellion à cause des esclaves  ::trollface::

----------


## CryZy

Je compte un peu sur le multi pour le classer définitivement en tant que jeu raté/bon jeu. :con:

----------


## MrLampkin

> Je l'ai pris sur steam, et je regrette pas, pour ma part c'est le meilleur 4x spaciale que j'ai pu jouer (distant world, moo et endless space compris), et je suis loin d'etre un fan des jeux paradox.
> 
> Après oui il est pas parfait, freeze, bug, etc...


Pour ma part, tout simplement jamais aucun 4x spatial, ou autre, n'a jamais réussi à me pousser à m'intéresser au genre. C'est le premier qui me fait changer d'avis, et franchement j'adore  ::love::

----------


## Jarec

> L'ethos des colons varient au fil du temps. Du coup tu perds le trait fanatique collectivste avec la tolérance a l'esclavage qui va avec. Tu te manges un énorme malus de bonheur sur ta colonie, ce qui crée des factions indépendantistes qui veulent tout faire peter.
> 
> Mais sinon non, y a pas de dynamique de pop ni de rebellion à cause des esclaves


C'est très facile de faire que les éthos des colons ne changent pas. Et faut vraiment être nul pour que les factions indépendantistes éclatent.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est très facile de faire que les éthos des colons ne changent pas. Et faut vraiment être nul pour que les factions indépendantistes éclatent.


Parce que la relation entre immigration et colonisation est super mal branlee.  Tu peux faire immigrer une pop arctique mais pas lui demander de coloniser un monde arctique si t'as pas la technologie.  C'est pas top on va dire

----------


## Anonyme1202

Heu c'est pas vrai ça. Avec une pop avec la bonne tolérance, j'ai pu coloniser une arctique sans la tech. Possible qu'il faille que la pop en question soit intégré à ton empire.

----------


## Avik

Je ne peux pas coloniser des monde aride avec des pop arides d'un voisin conquis (donc integré) non plus sans la tech comment on fait?

----------


## nutopia

Je suis en train de péter un câble... Comment on trouve la liste de toutes ses ambassades!? J'ai beau reparcourir la liste, je ne trouve pas la dernière...

----------


## IriK

> Je suis en train de péter un câble... Comment on trouve la liste de toutes ses ambassades!? J'ai beau reparcourir la liste, je ne trouve pas la dernière...


C'est chiant ça : faut que tu aille dans la vue diplomatique galactique globale (en haut à gauche donc) et que tu regarde au niveau du "dôme", il y alors les noms des empire.

Le plus con reste que quand tu vas sur la page diplo d'un empire depuis l'un de ses systèmes, tu ne peut pas accéder à la tienne (elle ne doit même pas existée en fait -_-) en cliquant sur ton drapeau comme dans EU4 !
 :Vibre:

----------


## fractguy

> C'est très facile de faire que les éthos des colons ne changent pas. Et faut vraiment être nul pour que les factions indépendantistes éclatent.


Sur tes premieres colonies oui, mais des que tu t’étends un peu, avec des planètes à 60%, ça se complique...

----------


## Sysco

Il n'y as pas a tortiller du Q nous avons là le meilleur 4X sortie depuis des années.

----------


## Kruos

> Non mais c'est vide.
> Les esclaves c'est juste un bonus/malus qu'il faut gérer, ça apporte rien. Ca se rebelle pas, y'a pas de dynamique interne.
> D'ailleurs y'a aucune dynamique avec les pops.
> Quand tu vois que ce même studio a pu pondre une perle comme Victoria II et sortir ça... Parce que là malheureusement ça semble pas être dans les plans d'améliorer les pops.
> Les ethos ça ne change rien à ta façon de jouer, donc tu minmaxes comme tout le monde et tu prends fanatique pacifiste et/ou fanatique collectiviste.


Non mais faut arrêter de dire de la merde à un moment. Faut franchement pas avoir creuser beaucoup pour dire une telle connerie. Si prendre une ethos pour toi ça se résume à calculer les %age pr tout optimiser au poil de fion, effectivement t'as rien compris à ce qui fait le sel du jeu.

Les esclaves les dev ont dit et redit qu'ils avaient du retirer la mécanique de soulèvement à la dernière minute, donc pas la peine de pleurer ça va venir quand ça sera prêt. Je préfère ça à un truc boiteux qui péterait l'équilibre d'ensemble.

Y a pas que le rush en mode gros bourrin les gens. Bon je sais que le multi de EU4 est passé par là mais quand même, je pensai pas avoir à le rappeler pour un jeu Paradox.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça ne change pas la façon de jouer, ça accélère certains aspects, en ralentit d'autres, mais ça ne change pas. Dans EU4, on a des objectifs en fonction de l'axe de développement qu'on se choisit (par exemples les noeuds de commerce pour une république marchande, les caraïbes pour les Ibères, la diplomatie pour l'empereur, etc). Dans Hoi, on se fixe ses objectifs selon le pays qu'on choisit.
> 
> Dans stellaris, les objectifs fournis par le jeu sont pourris, et ceux qu'on peut se donner sont trop génériques pour assurer une rejouabilité réelle.


Bah euh non, pardon mais c'est n'importe quoi ça. Bien au contraire, les combinaisons traits+ethos apportent beaucoup de variété sur les différentes approches à suivre et comment le joueur gère sa partie.

Après c'est sur que si tu suis à la lettre les conditions de victoire du jeu, tu fais un truc de gros boeuf minmaxé au poil de fion et tu bourrines. Effectivement là y a moins de choix, mais bon c'est un peu dommage tu passes a coté de pleins de subtilité de gameplay.

Les comparaisons avec EU4/HoI sont intéressantes mais me paraissent un peu casse gueule du fait de l'asymétrie intrinsèque des conditions de départ.

----------


## Jarec

> Sur tes premieres colonies oui, mais des que tu t’étends un peu, avec des planètes à 60%, ça se complique...


J'ai fini le jeu, j'avais un empire immense, j'ai buter les zergs (bugués lol), et non il n'y a absolument rien de compliqué.
Avec les tech que tu trouves qui donnent de l'habitabilité, les gouvernements qui empêchent ta pop de changer d'ethos, les politiques etc, il y a vraiment aucun soucis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il n'y as pas a tortiller du Q nous avons là le meilleur 4X sortie depuis des années.


Non plus non.

----------


## gnouman

> Il n'y as pas a tortiller du Q nous avons là le meilleur 4X sortie depuis des années.


T'as pas dû jouer a beaucoup de 4X alors.

----------


## Sysco

Je pense les avoir tous testé depuis imperium galactica.
Je suis ne suis pas un bouffeur de jeux, je joue au jeu tel qu'il est pas tel que je l'ai fantasmé.
Juste comme ça cite moi tes 4X meilleurs que Stellaris qui ne soient pas sortie il y a des années.

Je comprend que l'on peux ne pas accrocher pour x ou y raison.
Mais de la a dire qu'il est vide ou nul ... très mauvais ...
Je n'ai pas accrocher Aurora je ne le considéré pas comme un jeu vide et nul pour autant.

----------


## Jarec

> Je pense les avoir tous testé depuis imperium galactica.
> Je suis ne suis pas un bouffeur de jeux, je joue au jeu tel qu'il est pas tel que je l'ai fantasmé.
> 
> Juste comme ça cite moi tes 4X meilleurs que Stellaris qui ne soient pas sortie il y a des années.


Y a pas de fantasme a avoir le jeu est vide a partir du midgame. Et le soit disant endgame révolutionnaire est bugué et infinissable sans mods.

----------


## Seymos

Aurora.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Aurora.


C'est pas un jeu.  ::ninja:: 

En tout cas, c'est assez fou comme Stellaris est clivant. Et pour moi ça vient du fait que le jeu propose plusieurs type d'expérience ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal.

----------


## Gigax

> Aurora.


C'est pas possible sérieusement de dire qu'Aurora est mieux que Stellaris. On ne peut pas dissocier les idées d'un jeu de sa réalisation. OK, sur le papier, Aurora c'est cool, mais en pratique, il est impossible de faire un vraie partie. Dans les 3/4 des cas, il faudra abandonner parce que la save crash/bug/est corrompue. Extrêmement frustrant. D'autant que plein de chose dans Aurora sont sans intérêt, comme la recherche (que je trouve plus intéressante dans Stellaris).

----------


## Sysco

Aurora il a 12 ans ...

----------


## Seymos

> C'est pas possible sérieusement de dire qu'Aurora est mieux que Stellaris. On ne peut pas dissocier les idées d'un jeu de sa réalisation. OK, sur le papier, Aurora c'est cool, mais en pratique, il est impossible de faire un vraie partie. Dans les 3/4 des cas, il faudra abandonner parce que la save crash/bug/est corrompue. Extrêmement frustrant. D'autant que plein de chose dans Aurora sont sans intérêt, comme la recherche (que je trouve plus intéressante dans Stellaris).


C'est pas la même expérience  ::ninja::  Mais pour l'instant ça reste le 4X sur lequel j'ai passé le plus de temps, même si ça n'aboutit jamais à rien. On peut considérer que le crash final est une allégorie de la fin de l'univers. Par contre la recherche est un peu merdique, ouais. J'aime bien le système de Stellaris d'ailleurs, semi-aléatoire.




> Aurora il a 12 ans ...


C'est dans les vieux pots. Et tu n'as pas précisé le laps de temps !

----------


## Gafda

L'IA est quand même sacrément pétocharde. Les machins dimensionnels se pointent et d'un coup tout le monde veut faire copain copain avec moi  :tired: 

D'ailleurs je trouve ça un peu bête que les empire déchus ne bronchent pas quand une menace leur arrive dessus... On à l'impression que toute cette technologie les a transformés en hippies de l'espace

----------


## Fcknmagnets

Aurora est très bon.

Distant Worlds viole sans pitié Stellaris. 

Pour l'instant hein, mais en l'état c'est même pas comparable, sur DWU ou Aurora t'a au moins un intérêt d'aller dans le late-game y'a vraiment un objectif, dans Stellaris sérieux passé 30 ans j'me demandais encore ce que je faisais.

----------


## Aramchek

Aurora est une purge. 

Distant World a mis des années à devenir ce qu'il est.  ::rolleyes::  D'ailleurs DW2 va être attendu au tournant maintenant que la série est connue.  ::ninja:: 

Pour rester dans le theme voici l'arbre technologique de Stellaris:



Spoiler Alert! 




https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...chnology_tree/

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Aurora est une purge. 
> 
> Distant World a mis des années à devenir ce qu'il est.



Aurora est difficile d'accès, mais au moins il a une réelle profondeur et un intérêt à jouer.
DW même à la release avait une certaine profondeur de jeu et un intérêt.

Stellaris c'est une coquille vide pour l'instant.

----------


## Enyss

A noter un truc intéressant avec le système de recherche : les techno disponibles sont influencés par le scientifique qui recherche.

----------


## Kruos

> Aurora est difficile d'accès, mais au moins il a une réelle profondeur et un intérêt à jouer.
> DW même à la release avait une certaine profondeur de jeu et un intérêt.
> 
> Stellaris c'est une coquille vide pour l'instant.


Pour reprendre ta référence et avoir essuyer les plâtres, je peux t'assurer que DW était bien plus creux et bancal à sa release que Stellaris, en particuliers l'éco était complètement pétée (et l'est toujours mais c'est plus une faille de concept en fait - passons). 

Il a bien fallu attendre 2-3 mois avant que le jeu devienne suffisamment intéressant pour aller 'au bout' d'une partie, et encore comme tout bon bac à sable le late game c'était pas vraiment ça à l'époque. Et je passe sur l'interface préhistorique hein.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aurora est très bon.
> 
> Distant Worlds viole sans pitié Stellaris. 
> 
> Pour l'instant hein, mais en l'état c'est même pas comparable, sur DWU ou Aurora t'a au moins un intérêt d'aller dans le late-game y'a vraiment un objectif, dans Stellaris sérieux passé 30 ans j'me demandais encore ce que je faisais.


DWU est toujours sur le trône je suis d'accord, mais d'ici un patch ou deux et un petit DLC il va se prendre une petite fessée le DWU et son interface usine à gaz. 

 ::P:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Il a bien fallu attendre 2-3 mois avant que le jeu devienne suffisamment intéressant pour aller 'au bout' d'une partie, et encore comme tout bon bac à sable le late game c'était pas vraiment ça à l'époque. Et je passe sur l'interface préhistorique hein.


Je trouve toujours qu'il était mieux dans cet état que Stellaris.

Après c'est une question de goût, mais perso je joue à un 4X Spatial pour les guerres, et les guerres dans DW c'était déjà meilleur que celles de Stellaris. Et quand on prends DWU modé j'ai de sérieux doutes si Stellaris arrivera à l'égaler.

----------


## Pymous

Stellaris a une vertue pour l'instant: Il m'a fait relancé Distant Worlds... et y'a pas photos, DWU est loin loin devant (ok pas exactement dans le même style).
J'éspère vraiement qu'ils feront à terme de Stellaris une espèce de "CK2 dans l'espace" avec gestion politique/diplomatique/figures-traits/religions/ethos bien plus poussée, parce que je vois pas comment ils peuvent s'en sortir sur tous les autres aspects "traditionnels" des 4x par rapport à la concurence.

----------


## Stelteck

N'oubliez pas Polaris Sector. Si on aime les guerres interstellaires acharnées et la partie combat, il est bien, bien meilleur que Stellaris. 

En ce sens, il ressemble un peu à l'antique mais excellent sword of the stars. (Avec des combats en 2D mais plein de chasseurs ^^)

----------


## Aramchek

> Polaris Sector.


La DA.  :Gerbe:

----------


## gnouman

> Je pense les avoir tous testé depuis imperium galactica.
> Je suis ne suis pas un bouffeur de jeux, je joue au jeu tel qu'il est pas tel que je l'ai fantasmé.
> Juste comme ça cite moi tes 4X meilleurs que Stellaris qui ne soient pas sortie il y a des années.


Allez juste un comme ça : Endless Legend (et au cas où, si c'est bien un jeu de SF)

----------


## Sysco

Ouai on est donc ok pour dire que stellaris est le meilleurs 4x sortie des 10 dernières années.
Stellaris ne fait pas du distant world, il mise sur un univers plus dynamique plus scripte.
Juste par curiosité dans DW vous preniez quel race ?
J'aime beaucoup l'univers des endless mais je les trouves moins bon que stellaris.

----------


## Stelteck

> Juste par curiosité dans DW vous preniez quel race ?


Ca dépend largement du style de jeux que l'on veut. Pour une partie militaire xénophobe esclavagiste les insectes sont sympas. Pour la diplomatie les humains. Pour créer un empire commercial, les gerbilles des sables sont cool. Si tu préfères les maîtres espions ou d'autres spécialités tu l'as aussi. 

Sinon pour rigoler, tu as eux :

----------


## smokytoks

Les Atuuks !  ::wub::   ::lol:: 

En tout cas, continuez : c'est passionant ce genre de débat stérile... ::P:

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Les Atuuks !


J'ai eu un mal fou à les éradiquer ceux-là  ::trollface::

----------


## sabrovitch

> Non mais faut arrêter de dire de la merde à un moment. Faut franchement pas avoir creuser beaucoup pour dire une telle connerie. Si prendre une ethos pour toi ça se résume à calculer les %age pr tout optimiser au poil de fion, effectivement t'as rien compris à ce qui fait le sel du jeu.
> 
> Les esclaves les dev ont dit et redit qu'ils avaient du retirer la mécanique de soulèvement à la dernière minute, donc pas la peine de pleurer ça va venir quand ça sera prêt. Je préfère ça à un truc boiteux qui péterait l'équilibre d'ensemble.
> 
> Y a pas que le rush en mode gros bourrin les gens. Bon je sais que le multi de EU4 est passé par là mais quand même, je pensai pas avoir à le rappeler pour un jeu Paradox.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Devoir se limiter de prendre les meilleurs choix pour faire du roleplay c'est pas du bon design, c'est du design de merde. C'est comme jouer avec un handicap de pas prendre les meilleurs trucs. Et je suis pas du genre à optimiser au poil de fion, mais la différence entre les trucs OP et le reste est tellement énorme que t'as aucune chance sans build esclave/bonheur. J'ai même pu remplir mon empire de synths ayant les mêmes droits que des mecs de mon espèce avec un empire fanatique spiritualiste (qui sont censés détester ça) tellement j'avais de bonheur. Quel intérêt de jouer des matérialistes ? J'ai plus de bonus en science en faisant du bonheur  ::rolleyes:: 
Ah et y'a pas que le rush de gros bourrin, bah déjà que la guerre c'est chiant mais y'a que ça dans le jeu, tu fais quoi t'attends devant ton écran en alt-tab et pendant que tu te fais chier tu viens défendre le jeu ?
Et EUIV est infiniment plus riche que Stellaris, c'est dire alors que c'est le jeu Paradox grand public et le plus facile à comprendre.

"Les" conditions de victoires ? Faut blobber, c'est tout.




Quelles subtilités de gameplay ? J'ai pu tout minmaxer sans problème après quelque jour et j'ai fait tout le tour du jeu et de ses technos/events etc en 30 sec.

Le jeu a du potentiel, mais là c'est de l'early access en pré-alpha quoi.

----------


## Charmide

Moi ce que j'aime, c'est la subtilité dans le discours

----------


## MikeFriks

D'après ce que je lis depuis plusieurs pages ici et ailleurs, stellaris semble une sorte de base solide, à laquelle Paradox va ajouter de nombreuses pierres en fonction des demandes des joueurs et de leurs plans. Donc va falloir patienter pour avoir un jeu plus complet.
N'y ayant pas encore joué, je ne m'aventurerais pas plus loin.

C'est un concept, on ne va pas se plaindre qu'ils nous écoutent.

----------


## Kruos

> Le jeu a du potentiel, mais là c'est de l'early access en pré-alpha quoi.


 :210: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> N'oubliez pas Polaris Sector. Si on aime les guerres interstellaires acharnées et la partie combat, il est bien, bien meilleur que Stellaris. 
> 
> En ce sens, il ressemble un peu à l'antique mais excellent sword of the stars. (Avec des combats en 2D mais plein de chasseurs ^^)


Polaris Sector a l'air sympa mais bon la DA est vraiment a gerber, c'est con car le jeu a l'air bien fichu.

Pour les combats y a Stardrive 2 qui reste une référence solide aussi, surtout avec le mod communautaire drivé par le gars qui a fait le mod d'IA pour DW : gros ré-équilibrage d'ensemble + l'IA a désormais des xmls de stratégie et design de vaisseaux cohérents, le mid-late game a vraiment de la gueule désormais.

----------


## Nohmas

Si le jeu est très plaisant à jouer, je suis tout de même déçu par son manque de profondeur. Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une coquille vide, mais très clairement je trouve que son gameplay est superficiel, bon nombre des options qui s'offrent à nous sont pour ainsi dire "cosmétiques" et se limitent souvent à des bonus/malus. Aucune différence entre une planète au sein d'un complexe militaro-industriel et une planète issue d'un monde pacifique-spiritualiste (voire même le second sera plus productif car la population plus heureuse...). J'ai du mal avec pas mal de concepts du jeu, notamment les ressources centralisées (adieu blocus, planètes spécialisées et autres) et les principes de production (une planète de pop 20 entièrement upgradée a la même capacité de production de vaisseaux qu'une planète avec 1 de pop fermier, pour peu qu'ils possèdent un spacioport identique). 

Les combats sont encore plus simples que ceux d'ES, alors que le jeu est essentiellement orienté guerre (cf les deux conditions de victoire). Et je trouve la partie stratégique des plus réduites : ça se résume souvent à une seule bataille décisive puis annexion pure et simple de l'adversaire. Pas de notion de flotte de soutien, ravitaillement... Grand retour du stack of doom...

Reste ensuite les nombreux pans de jeux mal finis : les secteurs sont plutôt une bonne idée mais l'IA est inepte et demande au final presque plus de micro-management que si les planètes étaient directement sous notre gestion (si on veut optimiser un peu les choses, et en raison d'une UI pourrie)... J'ai par exemple laissé tomber le choix de mon dirigeant après les premières élections (mandat de 40-50 ans) : je dépense les 200 pts d'influence demandés (une fortune quoi) pour choisir le remplaçant, histoire d'avoir un programme politique qui me convient. Un an plus tard, celui-ci meurt de vieillesse à l'âgé de 81 ans !!! Et oui, impossible de connaître l'âge des postulants, certains pouvant se présenter déjà un pied dans la tombe. Du coup, la fois suivante, ben osef, on laisse l'IA se démerder, mais c'est gratuit.

Bref, plein de bonnes idées, mais rien de vraiment bien ficelé pour l'instant. Comme le disait un canard, ce n'est parce qu'il y a plein de concepts intéressants qu'on a au final un jeu intéressant. Je vais donc attendre sagement patchs et dlc.
Je retourne sur Polaris. DA peut être pourrie mais il assume pleinement son orientation guerrière et le fait avec intérêt.

----------


## Tenebris

Stellaris a quand même une énorme rejouabilité à une condition:être nul comme moi et se faire buter à chaque partie ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

> Stellaris a quand même une énorme rejouabilité à une condition:être nul comme moi et se faire buter à chaque partie


Je plussoie, je suis bien mauvais aussi, quand je vois le retard immense que j'ai sur mes voisins, et mon territoire ridicule....  :^_^:  Un beau fail ma première partie. 

Les gars vous jouez trop, je pense.

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'après ce que je lis depuis plusieurs pages ici et ailleurs, stellaris semble une sorte de base solide, à laquelle Paradox va ajouter de nombreuses pierres en fonction des demandes des joueurs et de leurs plans. Donc va falloir patienter pour avoir un jeu plus complet.
> N'y ayant pas encore joué, je ne m'aventurerais pas plus loin.
> 
> C'est un concept, on ne va pas se plaindre qu'ils nous écoutent.


C'est ça. Plus les mods, où on peut espérer quelques perles.

----------


## CryZy

> Si le jeu est très plaisant à jouer, je suis tout de même déçu par son manque de profondeur. Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une coquille vide, mais très clairement je trouve que son gameplay est superficiel, bon nombre des options qui s'offrent à nous sont pour ainsi dire "cosmétiques" et se limitent souvent à des bonus/malus. Aucune différence entre une planète au sein d'un complexe militaro-industriel et une planète issue d'un monde pacifique-spiritualiste (voire même le second sera plus productif car la population plus heureuse...). J'ai du mal avec pas mal de concepts du jeu, notamment les ressources centralisées (adieu blocus, planètes spécialisées et autres) et les principes de production (une planète de pop 20 entièrement upgradée a la même capacité de production de vaisseaux qu'une planète avec 1 de pop fermier, pour peu qu'ils possèdent un spacioport identique). 
> 
> Les combats sont encore plus simples que ceux d'ES, alors que le jeu est essentiellement orienté guerre (cf les deux conditions de victoire). Et je trouve la partie stratégique des plus réduites : ça se résume souvent à une seule bataille décisive puis annexion pure et simple de l'adversaire. Pas de notion de flotte de soutien, ravitaillement... Grand retour du stack of doom...
> 
> Reste ensuite les nombreux pans de jeux mal finis : les secteurs sont plutôt une bonne idée mais l'IA est inepte et demande au final presque plus de micro-management que si les planètes étaient directement sous notre gestion (si on veut optimiser un peu les choses, et en raison d'une UI pourrie)... J'ai par exemple laissé tomber le choix de mon dirigeant après les premières élections (mandat de 40-50 ans) : je dépense les 200 pts d'influence demandés (une fortune quoi) pour choisir le remplaçant, histoire d'avoir un programme politique qui me convient. Un an plus tard, celui-ci meurt de vieillesse à l'âgé de 81 ans !!! Et oui, impossible de connaître l'âge des postulants, certains pouvant se présenter déjà un pied dans la tombe. Du coup, la fois suivante, ben osef, on laisse l'IA se démerder, mais c'est gratuit.
> 
> Bref, plein de bonnes idées, mais rien de vraiment bien ficelé pour l'instant. Comme le disait un canard, ce n'est parce qu'il y a plein de concepts intéressants qu'on a au final un jeu intéressant. Je vais donc attendre sagement patchs et dlc.
> Je retourne sur Polaris. DA peut être pourrie mais il assume pleinement son orientation guerrière et le fait avec intérêt.


Rien à ajouter.  :Clap:

----------


## Longwelwind

> Si le jeu est très plaisant à jouer, je suis tout de même déçu par son manque de profondeur. Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que c'est une coquille vide, mais très clairement je trouve que son gameplay est superficiel, bon nombre des options qui s'offrent à nous sont pour ainsi dire "cosmétiques" et se limitent souvent à des bonus/malus. Aucune différence entre une planète au sein d'un complexe militaro-industriel et une planète issue d'un monde pacifique-spiritualiste (voire même le second sera plus productif car la population plus heureuse...). J'ai du mal avec pas mal de concepts du jeu, notamment les ressources centralisées (adieu blocus, planètes spécialisées et autres) et les principes de production (une planète de pop 20 entièrement upgradée a la même capacité de production de vaisseaux qu'une planète avec 1 de pop fermier, pour peu qu'ils possèdent un spacioport identique). 
> 
> Les combats sont encore plus simples que ceux d'ES, alors que le jeu est essentiellement orienté guerre (cf les deux conditions de victoire). Et je trouve la partie stratégique des plus réduites : ça se résume souvent à une seule bataille décisive puis annexion pure et simple de l'adversaire. Pas de notion de flotte de soutien, ravitaillement... Grand retour du stack of doom...
> 
> Reste ensuite les nombreux pans de jeux mal finis : les secteurs sont plutôt une bonne idée mais l'IA est inepte et demande au final presque plus de micro-management que si les planètes étaient directement sous notre gestion (si on veut optimiser un peu les choses, et en raison d'une UI pourrie)... J'ai par exemple laissé tomber le choix de mon dirigeant après les premières élections (mandat de 40-50 ans) : je dépense les 200 pts d'influence demandés (une fortune quoi) pour choisir le remplaçant, histoire d'avoir un programme politique qui me convient. Un an plus tard, celui-ci meurt de vieillesse à l'âgé de 81 ans !!! Et oui, impossible de connaître l'âge des postulants, certains pouvant se présenter déjà un pied dans la tombe. Du coup, la fois suivante, ben osef, on laisse l'IA se démerder, mais c'est gratuit.
> 
> Bref, plein de bonnes idées, mais rien de vraiment bien ficelé pour l'instant. Comme le disait un canard, ce n'est parce qu'il y a plein de concepts intéressants qu'on a au final un jeu intéressant. Je vais donc attendre sagement patchs et dlc.
> Je retourne sur Polaris. DA peut être pourrie mais il assume pleinement son orientation guerrière et le fait avec intérêt.


A mon avis, c'est les mécaniques qui seront introduites dans les DLCs qui vont spécialiser les ethos.
Genre, par exemple, le trait Spiritualiste donne actuellement un simple bonus de +5/+10 de bonheur, mais si jamais un DLC introduit une mécanique de culture/religion, ils changeront probablement le trait pour qu'il donne un bonus de production de foi, de propagation de religion, ...
Un peu de la même manière qu'ils avaient refait la victoire culturelle dans Civ 5 parce qu'une fois la mécanique de tourisme ajouté avec BNW, il était possible de rendre ce pan du jeu intéressant.

----------


## Nohmas

> A mon avis, c'est les mécaniques qui seront introduites dans les DLCs qui vont spécialiser les ethos.
> Genre, par exemple, le trait Spiritualiste donne actuellement un simple bonus de +5/+10 de bonheur, mais si jamais un DLC introduit une mécanique de culture/religion, ils changeront probablement le trait pour qu'il donne un bonus de production de foi, de propagation de religion, ...
> Un peu de la même manière qu'ils avaient refait la victoire culturelle dans Civ 5 parce qu'une fois la mécanique de tourisme ajouté avec BNW, il était possible de rendre ce pan du jeu intéressant.


Oui, je l'espère vraiment. D'ailleurs en parlant de Civ, malgré ses mécanismes plutôt simples voire parfois étranges, je trouve qu'il constitue l'un des rares 4x à proposer des alternatives de victoires viables et intéressantes à la seule victoire militaire. Si Stellaris pouvait faire des équivalents à leur sauce.

----------


## LaVaBo

> A mon avis, c'est les mécaniques qui seront introduites dans les DLCs qui vont spécialiser les ethos.
> Genre, par exemple, le trait Spiritualiste donne actuellement un simple bonus de +5/+10 de bonheur, mais si jamais un DLC introduit une mécanique de culture/religion, ils changeront probablement le trait pour qu'il donne un bonus de production de foi, de propagation de religion, ...


La possibilité de choisir son dieu  :Bave: 
Des crânes pour le dieu du sang (militariste), du sperme pour le dieu du sexe (collectiviste?) ou des prières à la con pour un dieu lambda ? Voire la propagation de maladies pour le dieu de la pestilence (xénophile), les grandes purges xéno pour le dieu de la mort (xénophobe), un dieu de la nature qui désapprouve les bâtiments de colonies (hippies pacifistes probablement) et détruit les bâtiments des mondes Gaïa, un dieu de la magie qui renforce les pouvoirs psy.

Il y a de quoi faire. All hail the mighty god of <unfound_god_name_001>

----------


## Kruos

> A mon avis, c'est les mécaniques qui seront introduites dans les DLCs qui vont spécialiser les ethos.
> Genre, par exemple, le trait Spiritualiste donne actuellement un simple bonus de +5/+10 de bonheur, mais si jamais un DLC introduit une mécanique de culture/religion, ils changeront probablement le trait pour qu'il donne un bonus de production de foi, de propagation de religion, ...


A l'heure actuelle les éthos ne se réduisent pas simplement à quelques pourcentages comme beaucoup le déplore. Elles ont un impact significatifs sur quasi tous les pans de gameplay en fait. Le moral des pop biensur, mais aussi les events, les édits, la recherche, la diplo etc etc.. il y a des ramifications un peu partout. Ça reste encore discret certes et il y a de la place pour développer le concept avec des DLC biensur, mais AMHA c'est pas non plus superficiel ou creux comme certains le prétendent.

Typiquement le Spiritualisme augmente significativement les probabilités pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


la tech Psy par exemple, ou donne accès à l'édit Spiritual Unity aussi

, en plus de débloquer certaines options ou chaine d'event spécifiques pour certains types d'anomalies. Ce ne sont que quelques petits exemples trouvés sur le wiki, il y en a des tonnes d'autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah tiens, ils ont pondu un 'dev diary' finalement : http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...-patch.936898/

 ::):

----------


## Gustave

Je rejoins l'avis général, un peu déçu de ce Stellaris qui commence à franchement m'ennuyer après à peine une dizaine d'heures de jeu. Je risque de le laisser de côté le temps que le contenu devienne suffisamment riche. Ca m'a donné envie de relancer Distant Worlds, mais difficile de retrouver son interface imbitable après celle de Stellaris...  ::):  

Un truc aussi, je trouve que ces jeux manquent souvent d'une dimension vraiment épique, surtout dans les fins de parties. En bon fan de SF j'ai envie de pouvoir construire des anneaux-mondes, des sphères de Dyson, couper des planètes en 2 avec un wormhole ...Ca reste un peu timide de ce côté.

----------


## lokideath

Le spiritualisme est un des traits qui a le plus d'impact dans le jeu...
Par contre y a d'autres traits qui semblent plus "développés" mais qui au final ne servent à que dalle à cause des mécaniques de jeu manquantes ou mal branlées.

----------


## Darkath

Pour moi ceux qui affectent le plus le gameplay sont Xenophobe/Xenophile et Collectiviste/Individualiste

Spiritualiste/Matérialiste influence les techs mais c'est pas extrême, et ça change pas mal les events mais c'est pas évident.


Sinon le patch 1.1 devrait corriger les plus gros probleme technique et d'équilibrage, le DD me rassure de ce coté là. Je suis curieux de voir ce qu'ils nous reservent pour la 1.2 Asimov.

----------


## ProXorP

Les corvettes se prennent un nerf, tant mieux !  ::):

----------


## Alchimist

D'après le DD on ne pourra toujours pas mettre de rally point pour les stations, j'espère qu'ils mettront ça un jour ça évite tout de même toute microgestion inutile.

----------


## Heknerr

Je rêve déjà de devoir payer pour que Paradox finisse son jeu.  ::trollface::

----------


## the_wamburger

> D'après le DD on ne pourra toujours pas mettre de rally point pour les stations, j'espère qu'ils mettront ça un jour ça évite tout de même toute microgestion inutile.


C'est clair que putain que c'est chiant.  ::zzz::

----------


## nutopia

> C'est clair que putain que c'est chiant.


Je ne vais sûrement rien apprendre à personne mais on sait jamais... Pour rassembler mes flottes, avant je me galérais à les amener au même endroit... J'ai fini par découvrir que SHIFT + Click-Droit sur la flotte (le menu des vaisseaux sur la droite de l'écran) permettait de multi-sélectionner...

Au passage, comment on peut fusionner une armée en imposant l'armée principale afin de ne pas avoir à se taper le renommage à chaque fois?

----------


## Kruos

Vous entendez quoi par rally point en fait?

----------


## Sysco

Quand tu fusionne tes flottes elles garderont le nom de la première que tu a sélectionner.

----------


## Volcano

> Ca m'a donné envie de relancer Distant Worlds, mais difficile de retrouver son interface imbitable après celle de Stellaris...


 L'interface de Distant Worlds est complète, nuance.  ::ninja::  On y trouve absolument tout ce qu'il faut pour gérer le jeu alors que l'IU de Stellaris est désespérément incomplète et manque des fonctionnalités les plus élémentaires, comme une liste facilement accessible de TOUS les spatioports, même ceux des colonies sectorisées.

Après c'est vrai que la dimension épique se fait désirer, mais au moins elle est bien présente dans DW avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


ses destructeurs de planètes.






> Vous entendez quoi par rally point en fait?


 Il s'agit d'un point où tu dis à une usine d'envoyer toutes les unités qui sortent de sa chaîne d'assemblage, comme dans les jeux de stratégie du genre de Starcraft, ou la série des Command & Conquer. Dans ces jeux il suffit de sélectionner l'usine et tu as une option permettant de définir un point de ralliement d'un simple clic, certains permettent même d'en définir un pour plusieurs usines à la fois en un seul clic, notamment StarCraft 2 par exemple.

----------


## Anonyme1202

D'aillD’ailleurs, vous avez trouvé ou voir un tableau avec toutes les ressources de luxe ?

Je veux bien avoir un point sur combien de centrale je peu faire, etc. En l'état c'est au pif si tu veux pas contrôler tous tes systèmes. Où alors j'ai pas trouvé.

----------


## fractguy

Perso ayant surtout taté de la xenophilie (ce n'est pas sale  ::ninja:: ) le bonus qui ne veut rien dire à la création de sa civ (+20% en xenophilie, merci mais concretement ça donne quoi?) a un gros impact en terme de gameplay.

1, t'es pote avec tout le monde y compris les empires hégémoniques. Ce qui signifie concretement que tu peux allégrement squatter les frontières des gars en face sans te prendre de retour de baton. Seule exception, les xenophobes fanatiques, qui sont tes ennemis naturels. Un xenophobe militariste comme voisin de depart c'est plus que relou.

2- La migration joue pour toi. Plus t'ouvre tes frontieres, plus tu stack du bonheur, plus tu as un pool génétique à ta disposition pour selectionner les meilleurs especes sur les meilleurs postes en mid-late game. Mais surtout ça roxxe du poney sur la colonisation des nouveaux mondes (habitables... ou pas): un decret terre d'opportunité + des accords de migration sur toute la galaxie + un monde 25 vide = profit+++.

----------


## Kruos

> Perso ayant surtout taté de la xenophilie (ce n'est pas sale ) le bonus qui ne veut rien dire à la création de sa civ (+20% en xenophilie, merci mais concretement ça donne quoi?) a un gros impact en terme de gameplay.
> 
> 1, t'es pote avec tout le monde y compris les empires hégémoniques. Ce qui signifie concretement que tu peux allégrement squatter les frontières des gars en face sans te prendre de retour de baton. Seule exception, les xenophobes fanatiques, qui sont tes ennemis naturels. Un xenophobe militariste comme voisin de depart c'est plus que relou.
> 
> 2- La migration joue pour toi. Plus t'ouvre tes frontieres, plus tu stack du bonheur, plus tu as un pool génétique à ta disposition pour selectionner les meilleurs especes sur les meilleurs postes en mid-late game. Mais surtout ça roxxe du poney sur la colonisation des nouveaux mondes (habitables... ou pas): un decret terre d'opportunité + des accords de migration sur toute la galaxie + un monde 25 vide = profit+++.


+20 en relation

A l'inverse avec la xenophobie c'est -20.

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'aillD’ailleurs, vous avez trouvé ou voir un tableau avec toutes les ressources de luxe ?


En mettant le curseur sur l'icône de ressource stratégique en haut de l'écran, pour chacune que tu exploites tu vois X/Y avec Y le nombre de ressources exploitées et X le nombre actuellement non utilisé.

----------


## fractguy

Oui mais pas que^^

Les accords migratoires te rajoutent du bonheur sur l'empire, des que tu as des pop mixées le bonus de xenophilie se transforme en bonus de bonheur, et enfin tu as des technos xenophiles dediées pour renforcer tout le bouzin.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Au passage, comment on peut fusionner une armée en imposant l'armée principale afin de ne pas avoir à se taper le renommage à chaque fois?


Sélectionner en premier l'armée qui donnera son nom à l'armée fusionnée.

----------


## Alchimist

> Vous entendez quoi par rally point en fait?


J’entends un système qui ressemble à ça :




Tu sélectionnes ta station, tu fais un clic droit sur l'endroit, le système solaire, la flotte, ou la station où tu veux que tes vaisseaux convergent une fois créés. Derrière on rajoute une option pour faire en sorte que des stations puissent avoir le même rally point, par exemple la station A, B, et C ont le même rally point 1 dans le système Alpha, et la station D et E ont le même rally point 2 dans le système Beta, donc en gros si tu prends la station B et clic droit sur l'endroit où il y a le rally point de la station A, les deux rally point deviendront le même, éventuellement avec un message pour confirmer. Ensuite il suffit d’implanter une dernière option qui fait en sorte que les vaisseaux allant dans un rally point vont rejoindre automatiquement les rangs de la plus grosse flotte en position sur le rally point. 

Un exemple de ce qui peut arriver actuellement, j'ai ma flotte stationnée sur ma station A parce que le upkeep y est réduit, je créé des corvettes et des destroyers sur respectivement mes stations B et C, pour renforcer ma flotte stationnée sur A je dois faire un alt + clic droit sur les vaisseaux stationnés sur B et C, ensuite faire un clic droit sur la flotte stationnée sur A, attendre que tout le monde arrive, ensuite fusionner manuellement chaque flotte, ce qui peut prendre du temps si je construis beaucoup de corvette et de destroyer, alors qu'avec un système de rally point tu organises les points de rencontre une fois, et après tout ce fait tout seul. 

En tout cas c'est comme ça que je le vois, après il ne faut pas obligatoirement un système de rally point, mais une chose est sûr il faut revoir la gestion des flottes (que ce soit les queues d'ordres, la fusion/division de plusieurs flottes, ou le renforcement d'une flotte) parce que passer 10 minutes à tout réorganiser toutes les deux heures environ ce n'est pas vraiment l'idée que je me fais du fun.

Ps: Mes liens ne semblent pas fonctionner (1 et 2).

Je veux rajouter que pour être visible il faut qu'il y ait un bouton rally point dans l'onglet de la station (donc ici), si la souris survole ça donne des informations utiles comme la distance par rapport à la station, la puissance de la flotte sur le rally point, toutes les station reliées au rally point (...), et si on clic dessus ça nous amène directement au rally point, et pour ne pas surcharger l'interface pas de trait dégueulasse reliant la station au rally point. Visuellement le rally point pourrait ressembler à une bouée météorologique de l'espace  avec une icône d'empire, comme pour les stations minières, et lorsque l'on clic sur l’icône on voit la liste des station reliées, des options pour supprimer une station du rally point, rajouter une station, transférer une station vers un autre rally point ... Le rally point pourrait être destructible ou pas, puisque d'un côté ça pourrait être drôle, d'un autre beaucoup moins. Enfin si le rally point est mobile, donc sur une flotte, les mêmes options subsistent mais sur l'onglet de flotte (donc là), et le rally point disparait à la destruction de la flotte.

Encore une fois je ne suis pas game designer, et ce souhait est fortement influencé par des années à jouer à des RTS.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

C'est totalement implémenté de base dans HoI 4 où une unité entrainée rejoint automatique l'armée et le front désignés dans l'onglet de production, ici on paye le côté early access de Stellaris, ils ont ces fonctionnalités en stock sur leur moteur, l'ont fait ailleurs et elle arrivera certainement quand ils auront eu le temps de le mettre en place.

----------


## Enax

Bon, j'ai essayé de mettre tous les bugs rencontrés dans ma partie en un screen :
Dans l'outliner, les deux armées disparues dans l'éther suite à la capitulation de mes ennemis alors que les batailles faisaient rage sur leurs colonies. Dans deux guerres différentes, merci bien.Sous l'outliner, la guerre de 150 ans entre mon allié et une peuplade avec une pauvre planète. "Toute la planète est occupée par nos armées... Toutes ? Non ! Un petit village d'irréductibles Aliens résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur." Un de mes vassaux occupe la planète, mais les principaux belligérants ne signent pas la paix, malgré le score à 100%.En plein milieu, à cause du bug n°2, mes vassaux stackent leurs flottes sur la mienne (j'imagine qu'en temps de paix ils ne font pas ça ?). Ma résolution n'est pas suffisamment élevée pour afficher toute la liste. Ceci dit, ça a bien arranger mes affaires contre l'invasion des Unbidden qui ont pop en plein milieu de mon territoire. Ou juste après, quand un empire déchu voisin a déclaré la guerre à mon vassal, et donc à moi, alors que je guerroyais pour aider mes alliés à l'autre bout de la galaxie. Heureusement qu'il y a les vassaux d'ailleurs, parce que les alliés sont des pu***** de br******* ! Même dans leurs propres guerres c'est à moi de faire tout le boulot.Pour finir, entre les deux, la civilisation primitive, toujours à l'âge de bronze, qui stackent des vaisseaux aliens depuis des décennies dans le système. Le screen ne lui rend pas hommage, car il y a bien plus de flottes qu'on ne peut en distinguer, plus un autre groupe équivalent qui est hors champ.





J'aime beaucoup le jeu, mais passé les premières heures d'une partie, je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est moins intéressant. Surtout à cause d'une IA complètement idiote ; en multi avec plein de joueurs ça doit être différent.

Je suis pressé de voir l'état du jeu dans quelques semaines/mois avec toutes les updates et tous les mods.

----------


## macfennec

Savez-vous si il est possible d'upgrader les bases spatiales ? Je ne trouve pas le petit bouton upgrade comme sur les flottes.

----------


## IriK

> Ah tiens, ils ont pondu un 'dev diary' finalement : http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...-patch.936898/


Quelques bonnes choses, en attendant certainement un plus gros patch   ::):

----------


## Alchimist

> Savez-vous si il est possible d'upgrader les bases spatiales ? Je ne trouve pas le petit bouton upgrade comme sur les flottes.


Je ne crois pas, ce que je fais c'est détruire/reconstruire, c'est chiant, ça fait perdre l'investissement en minéraux, mais la construction est pas trop longue donc ça passe.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Je ne crois pas, ce que je fais c'est détruire/reconstruire, c'est chiant, ça fait perdre l'investissement en minéraux, mais la construction est pas trop longue donc ça passe.


Les spatio port ? Il faut cliquer sur l'icone + qui permet d'intégrer des upgrades dans les slots dispo, en fonction du niveau du spatio port. Ou alors lapin compris la question.

----------


## Rikmo

Non : les stations militaires.
Pareil, pas trouvé comment les upgrader.

----------


## Benounet

> Je ne vais sûrement rien apprendre à personne mais on sait jamais... Pour rassembler mes flottes, avant je me galérais à les amener au même endroit... J'ai fini par découvrir que SHIFT + Click-Droit sur la flotte (le menu des vaisseaux sur la droite de l'écran) permettait de multi-sélectionner...
> 
> Au passage, comment on peut fusionner une armée en imposant l'armée principale afin de ne pas avoir à se taper le renommage à chaque fois?


Ca fusionne sur la premiere selectionnee je pense, comme pour les flottes.

Edit: lire la page avant de repondre Ben.

----------


## Aytan

> Je ne vais sûrement rien apprendre à personne mais on sait jamais... Pour rassembler mes flottes, avant je me galérais à les amener au même endroit... J'ai fini par découvrir que SHIFT + Click-Droit sur la flotte (le menu des vaisseaux sur la droite de l'écran) permettait de multi-sélectionner...
> 
> Au passage, comment on peut fusionner une armée en imposant l'armée principale afin de ne pas avoir à se taper le renommage à chaque fois?




Sinon, plus simple si on sélectionne pas dans l'ordre (par exemple si on sélectionne ne faisant un carré avec la souris, c'est pas toujours la bonne flotte qui sort en premier) : on peut cliquer/déposer l'icone des vaisseaux d'une flotte vers une autre. Ca va franchement plus vite pour fusionner, je fais plus que comme ça, maintenant. En plus, ca va bien plus vite, les flottes sont fusionnées instantanément et non plus quand elles se sont collées l'une à l'autre aprés un petit temps de transit ...

----------


## PeterKmad

> Non : les stations militaires.
> Pareil, pas trouvé comment les upgrader.


On ne peut pas les upragder. Ce qui n'est pas très grave, parce que de toute façon, les stations n'ont pour l'instant qu'une utilité relative (seule les auras ont une utilité). C'est d'ailleurs un des nombreux points de détail qui agacent en fin de partie, lorsque l'on a un empire plein des systèmes à gérer. Ça, et l'impossibilité d'accéder rapidement à la foultitude de stations planétaires lorsque on a besoin de fabriquer une armada d'urgence. Pour être honnête, ce dernier point m'a fait arrêter de jouer après m'être mangé un "stack of doom". J'avais largement les capacité économique et les infrastructures militaires pour reconstruire des flottes suffisantes pour péter la tronche de mon adversaire, mais c'était tellement fastidieux à envisager que j'ai préféré abandonner la partie. C'est d'autant plus agaçant que je sais pertinemment qu'ils savent très bien régler ce problème, il n'y a qu'a penser à l’interface des armées pour EUIV, bien plus pratique que celle de Stellaris. 

J'aime ce jeu, j'ai déjà 80 heures dessus, mais il mérite vraiment de nombreuses améliorations / corrections.

----------


## IriK

Espèce de crétin de loupiotte !!!



Spoiler Alert! 






Je vais me faire un plaisir de te démonté avec mes propres synthétiques !

----------


## zivilain

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi ces petites flottes rikiki !
> La plus grosse de 4K, tu vas prendre cher toi.


Le jeu est bien, fluide même sur une vieille bécane ce qui ne gâche rien, mais il y a juste quelques soucis d'ergonomie et d'IA diplomatique. 
Régulièrement quand je conclue un marché, je me retrouve à donner sans rien avoir en retour...

----------


## Mandario

> Espèce de crétin de loupiotte !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ab0...996539b8ff.jpg
> 
> ...


C'est une plaie ces trucs, mème quand, dans ton empire, 

Spoiler Alert! 


t'as interdit les robots et toutes IA, tu dois te farcir ceux des voisins

  ::(: 
... mais cela me permet aussi, 

Spoiler Alert! 


de prendre des territoires en révolte, chez ces mèmes voisins, aménagés gratuitement et, sans déclencher de guerre

 ::): 
M'enfin, bon, 

Spoiler Alert! 


dès que je purge ces saloperies après une conquète, j'ai droit à des factions de protestations... mais c'est des robots tarés,

 bordel !!!  ::|:

----------


## nutopia

> Sinon, plus simple si on sélectionne pas dans l'ordre (par exemple si on sélectionne ne faisant un carré avec la souris, c'est pas toujours la bonne flotte qui sort en premier) : on peut cliquer/déposer l'icone des vaisseaux d'une flotte vers une autre. Ca va franchement plus vite pour fusionner, je fais plus que comme ça, maintenant. En plus, ca va bien plus vite, les flottes sont fusionnées instantanément et non plus quand elles se sont collées l'une à l'autre aprés un petit temps de transit ...


Ah ouais?! Faut que je teste ça alors! Merci!  ::):  
édit: Je n'y arrive pas. De quelle icône parles-tu?


Au fait, ça sert à quelque chose d'avoir du rab en alimentation lors de la construction des vaisseaux?
Par exemple avoir 50 au lieu de 1(être juste positif).

----------


## IriK

Ahahahahahahah !

Quand on élève une espèces de mammifère, il semblerait qu'elle prenne le skin des humains  ::XD:: 
Je dis ça car après avoir élever une espèces préconsciente au début de mon expansion, je viens de renouvelé le fait avec une race de loutre qui sont devenu des "humains".

J'ai donc deux espèces d'humains complètement différentes dans mon empire de buffles  ::XD:: 




> C'est une plaie ces trucs, même quand, dans ton empire, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> t'as interdit les robots et toutes IA, tu dois te farcir ceux des voisins
> 
>  
> ... mais cela me permet aussi, 
> ...


Pour l'instant ça vas, a part une flotte de 7k qui s'est fait exterminée par une des flottes frontalière annexe.
Par contre fait marrant :
déclaré la guerre a une faction et quand j'arrivais au débarquement, les robots prenaient le contrôle et passant dans leurs faction, avant que j'arrive pour annexer directement la planète ensuite.

Mais dans le rapport de conflit ça n'était pas pris en compte vue que mes objectifs de guerre avant changer de camps entre temps  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

> Ahahahahahahah !
> 
> Quand on élève une espèces de mammifère, il semblerait qu'elle prenne le skin des humains


Il prend le premier skin de la liste dans son phénotype en fait. Pour les mammifères ce sont les humains.

----------


## IriK

> Il prend le premier skin de la liste dans son phénotype en fait. Pour les mammifères ce sont les humains.


C'est étrange quand même...
Serions nous des loutres ayant été élevés par une antique race alien, nous ayant par la suite abandonnés ?!  ::o: 


Sinon, pour l'instant, la génération aléatoire des races que j'ai rencontré pendant mes 3 parties ne l'ai pas trop justement :
Souvent je me suis retrouvé avec les mêmes espèces rencontré, voire même 2 fois dans la même partie  :tired:

----------


## Harlockin

ça a beaucoup tendance a utiliser les races déjà créée (celle qu'on peu choisir en commençant une partie)

----------


## IriK

> ça a beaucoup tendance a utiliser les races déjà créée (celle qu'on peu choisir en commençant une partie)


Hein  ::blink::

----------


## macfennec

> On ne peut pas les upragder. Ce qui n'est pas très grave, parce que de toute façon, les stations n'ont pour l'instant qu'une utilité relative (seule les auras ont une utilité). C'est d'ailleurs un des nombreux points de détail qui agacent en fin de partie, lorsque l'on a un empire plein des systèmes à gérer. Ça, et l'impossibilité d'accéder rapidement à la foultitude de stations planétaires lorsque on a besoin de fabriquer une armada d'urgence. Pour être honnête, ce dernier point m'a fait arrêter de jouer après m'être mangé un "stack of doom". J'avais largement les capacité économique et les infrastructures militaires pour reconstruire des flottes suffisantes pour péter la tronche de mon adversaire, mais c'était tellement fastidieux à envisager que j'ai préféré abandonner la partie. C'est d'autant plus agaçant que je sais pertinemment qu'ils savent très bien régler ce problème, il n'y a qu'a penser à l’interface des armées pour EUIV, bien plus pratique que celle de Stellaris. 
> 
> J'aime ce jeu, j'ai déjà 80 heures dessus, mais il mérite vraiment de nombreuses améliorations / corrections.


Merci de vos réponses. Je parlais effectivement des stations militaires/forteresse. Si une flotte est trop grosse, elle se font effectivement instant depop; mais en général, elle retienne une flotte suffisamment longtemps pour que je puisse lui tomber dessus, je lui met masse de blindage et de point de coque.

Dans un autre registre, j'ai lancé une autre game avec une race répugnante.
Je supprime le trait génétiquement sur l'ensemble de ma pop, çe qui m'a pris pas mal de temps, d'ailleurs  :^_^: 
Et.... Les autres empire me voit toujours répugnant  ::(: 
J'ai attendu le changement d'empereur au cas où sans plus de succès  ::cry::  Avez-vous également rencontré ce souci ou suis-je maudit ?  :WTF:

----------


## Nohmas

Deux trois petites questions concernant la gestion des secteurs (j'espère que j'ai mal compris certains mécanismes du jeu) :
- toutes les ressources sont gérées de façon globales dans l'empire, sauf au sein des secteurs où elles sont gérées de façon locales. Pour faire fonctionner dans un secteur un bâtiment nécessitant une ressource rare, il faut que cette ressource soit produite et disponible dans ce secteur ? 
- comment un secteur peut-il générer ou avoir de l'influence ? Car je viens (enfin) de comprendre pourquoi l'IA n'upgradait pas certains des planètes de mes secteurs, malgré les tonnes d'énergie et de matières premières que je lui mettais à disposition. Tout upgrade commence par l'upgrade du module initial de colonisation, qui nécessite une dépense d'influence. Or comme les secteurs n'ont pas d'influence, ben pas d'upgrade...
- on peut transférer de l'énergie ou de la matière première vers un secteur pour accélérer son développement, mais peut-on faire l'inverse ? Car au bout d'un moment, lorsqu'un secteur est développé au max, même taxé à 75%, il accumule notamment de l'énergie qui ne sert à rien, alors qu'il serait nettement plus utile pour la gestion globale de l'empire.

----------


## Benounet

Je crois pas que tu puisses recup les stockpiles puisque me semble avoir lu dans un tooltip que delete un secteur emportait les stockpiles avec.
A confirmer ceci dit.

T'es certain que si t'as l'influence suffisante en global ton secteur va pas upgrade le module?

----------


## IriK

> Deux trois petites questions concernant la gestion des secteurs (j'espère que j'ai mal compris certains mécanismes du jeu) :
> - toutes les ressources sont gérées de façon globales dans l'empire, sauf au sein des secteurs où elles sont gérées de façon locales. Pour faire fonctionner dans un secteur un bâtiment nécessitant une ressource rare, il faut que cette ressource soit produite et disponible dans ce secteur ?


Ouaip




> - comment un secteur peut-il générer ou avoir de l'influence ? Car je viens (enfin) de comprendre pourquoi l'IA n'upgradait pas certains des planètes de mes secteurs, malgré les tonnes d'énergie et de matières premières que je lui mettais à disposition. Tout upgrade commence par l'upgrade du module initial de colonisation, qui nécessite une dépense d'influence. Or comme les secteurs n'ont pas d'influence, ben pas d'upgrade...


Si, le secteur génère sa propre influence, d'où l'intérêt de lui supprimé les avant poste frontalier non nécessaire, donc upgrade tout seul ses capitales planétaire.

----------


## Nohmas

> Si, le secteur génère sa propre influence, d'où l'intérêt de lui supprimé les avant poste frontalier non nécessaire, donc upgrade tout seul ses capitales planétaire.


Ca semblait assez logique vu qu'il existe un compteur d'influence pour chaque secteur. Les miens restent désespérément à 0, et un seul comprend un avant poste frontalier (ce qui ne change pas grand chose à l'affaire). Leur production d'influence est une question de taille, de technologie recherchée ? 
Paradox aurait quand même pu se fendre d'une doc, surtout pour un jeu pareil, et ne pas se décharger sur un wiki (qui dépanne bien mais reste assez basique). Je n'ai rien trouvé de pertinent sur celui-ci ni sur le forum (bon, j'ai pas épluché non plus les quelque 400 pages)...

----------


## canope

Quand je rentre en contact avec d'autres civilisations, j'ai souvent 3 choix de réponse possible. Ces réponses sont possibles grâce à certains traits et combinaisons de traits. Ok très bien.
Mais ce qui est vraiment naze c'est de ne pas savoir quels sont les implications en terme de relation diplomatique de telle ou telle réponse. ça donne l'impression que quoi que tu répondes, ça ne change rien!

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ben, ça ne change rien, non ?

----------


## the_wamburger

Honnêtement ça me gonflouille un peu que non, aussi.

----------


## Kruos

Beta Patch 1.1
http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...eports.937741/




> ##################################################  ############
> ######################## VERSION 1.1.0 #########################
> ##################################################  ############
> 
> ###################
> # Features
> ###################
> 
> * Strike Craft attack behavior was changed 
> ...


_"When the machines rise up to destroy us, we need to fight back. Like, pass some municipal codes against them just up and killing people, you know."_
-Arthur C. Clarke (Not Really)

----------


## the_wamburger

Pas de buff des kinetic  ::blink::

----------


## IriK

> * AI now fights Crises


 ::lol::

----------


## lokideath

Cool les corvettes ne servent plus à rien.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Cool les corvettes ne servent plus à rien.


Parce qu'elle n'ont plus une esquive cheatée ? Elles reviennent à leur rôle initial de chair à canon.

----------


## smokytoks

Je suis pas convaincu par le changement sur la formule d'augmentation du coût de recherche... :tired: 

Et je regrette qu'ils ne touchent pas à l'histoire du coût de retrait des systèmes d'un secteur : sans forcément le réduire, ce serait déjà bien qu'il ne s'applique que lorsque l'on a terminé d'éditer un secteur, pas pendant...

----------


## Tenebris

> Technology costs now increase by +10% per owned planet


Je pige pas la cohérence. En quoi avoir plus de planètes rend la recherche plus difficile? En théorie on devrait avoir une recherche améliorée, puisque plus de gens pour bosser dans des labos, et traduite ça par un coup inférieur non? Ou alors j'ai pas compris la phrase.

Edit: grillé par Smokytoks :D

----------


## smokytoks

L'idée de base, c'est de compenser la capacité de recherche accrue par une augmentation du coût. Basé sur le principe qu'un grand empire génère toujours des pertes de productivité à cause de sa taille. L'objectif étant d'atténuer le déséquilibre entre petits et grands empires...

Du coup, leur changement est plutôt cohérent mais va clairement désavantager les Empires n'ayant pas la chance de disposer de grandes planètes. Et mécaniquement avantager ces derniers par rapport à la formule pré-patch...

----------


## Kruos

> Je suis pas convaincu par le changement sur la formule d'augmentation du coût de recherche...


J'y vois un frein potentiel au rush colonie de l'early, ça peut donner un intérêt à sérieusement délayer la tech de colonisation et donner lieu a de nouvelles stratégies d'ouverture potentiellement. Donc ça va dans le bon sens je dirai. A tester.

----------


## Madvince

Je suppose que ce ne sera pas compatible avec nos sauvegardes , vu le bazar que cela modifie.

----------


## IriK

> Je suppose que ce ne sera pas compatible avec nos sauvegardes , vu le bazar que cela modifie.


Ouaip, comme toutes les MAJ des jeux Paradox  ::trollface::

----------


## the_wamburger

Ma save marche toujours.

Par contre je viens de coloniser ma première planète-avec-le-mauvais-colon et là j'ai 10% de bonheur... comment je les dégage en m'excusant platement ?  ::|: 

Concrètement ils sont tellement ravis qu'ils m'ont créé une faction indépendantiste direct... ce qui n'est pas très logique mais bon.  ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

> Ma save marche toujours


Mais plus les mods  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Si vous tenez a vos save ne les lancez jamais avec un patch beta. Déjà que les patch normaux c'est risqué ...

----------


## smokytoks

> Je suppose que ce ne sera pas compatible avec nos sauvegardes , vu le bazar que cela modifie.


D'après ce qu'ils disaient suite à l'annonce, a priori les sauvegardes devraient être compatibles...

----------


## Kruos

> Mais plus les mods


Tous les miens marchent nickel sauf 2 : le "full colors machin" (plantage systématique) et celui qui réduit la taille des icônes de ressources (glitch).

A noter que l'option 'expérimentale' d'UI scaling semble très bien fonctionner, du moins chez moi je l'ai mis à 1.3 est c'est nickel en 1080p (bon ok à part que la fenêtre de flotte déborde un peu de l'écran passée la dizaine de vaisseaux ^^).

----------


## Madvince

Pour les fédérations: La totalité des colonies n'est plus partagée entre les membres pour les conditions de victoire ?   Je suis en train me trainer une partie hyper longue  et soporifique où je suis maintenant dans une fédération (en tentant un empire très accès scientifique et pas trop guerrier ) . Le seul évènement marquant (je dois être bientôt en 2400) c'est un soulèvement de droids.

----------


## lokideath

> Parce qu'elle n'ont plus une esquive cheatée ? Elles reviennent à leur rôle initial de chair à canon.


Non c'est de la merde. Direct poubelle.

----------


## glarou

salut les coins ! En mid game j'ai du gros lag sa mère qui tâche, vous avez une solution ? merci !

----------


## Benounet

Jouer sur une galaxie plus petite. (rapidement ca gere pas bien le multi core de ce que j'ai pu lire, donc pour peu que t'ais pas de chance et que tu ais un des proc avec qui le jeu a du mal y'a rien a y faire pour le moment a part baisser le nombre de calculs)

----------


## Kruos

Petit retour sur ma partie d'hier avec le patch 1.1 beta : je me suis fait plier en méprisant un peu trop l'IA! 

J'avais mis le niveau d'agressivité un cran au-dessus de la normale et foutu mes voisins en rival pour profiter du nouveau buff des xenophobes, ben ça a pas traîner une IA m'a déclaré la guerre et je me suis fait plier. A noter les améliorations de l'IA tactique également : interception de ma flotte puis direct ratiboisage de mes systèmes mère (fini les aller-retour stériles).

A noter également que les pirates semblent plus actifs qu'auparavant : tant qu'ils ont leur base ils pop régulièrement des flottilles et viennent harasser nos mines.

Pour le moment le seul petit bug que j'ai vu c'est avec l'option d'UI scaling j'ai la fenêtre de flotte qui sort de l'écran dès que y a plus de 10 vaisseaux dedans, en la baissant à 1.2 ça devrait être bon je pense.

----------


## Jarec

Il a l'air bien ce patch pour ce petit jeu en early access ! Le jeu final sort quand  ::trollface::  ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Aigri  :haha:

----------


## Longwelwind

Je viens de me lancer une partie en Small avec le nombre maximum d'empire possible.
C'est beaucoup plus fun, j'ai pu chopper que 4 planètes et c'était plus tensed pour se trouver une place dans l'univers. Le mid-game est toujours aussi ennuyant, cela dit.

J'ai 2, 3 questions concernant l'esclavage:
C'est quoi concrètement l'avantage d'enslave des gens ? J'ai un gouverneur qui donne +15% de bouffe et de minerais et un batiment qui en fait de même. Y'as d'autres truc ?
C'est quoi l'effet du bonheur concrètement ?
Est-ce que c'est possible de trouver une espèce primitive et de ramener des pops de la planète pour les faire travailler aux mines ? J'ai infiltré une planète primitive (Malgré qu'un de mes agents s'emourache d'un alien local et failli faire capoter toute l'opération), mais une fois que je controllais la planète, les citoyens avait un super gros malus (-100%) sur la production de minerais. Pour finir, je leur ai filé l'indépendance parce que la planète me coûtait à entretenir.

----------


## Kruos

> Je viens de me lancer une partie en Small avec le nombre maximum d'empire possible.
> C'est beaucoup plus fun, j'ai pu chopper que 4 planètes et c'était plus tensed pour se trouver une place dans l'univers. Le mid-game est toujours aussi ennuyant, cela dit.
> 
> J'ai 2, 3 questions concernant l'esclavage:
> C'est quoi concrètement l'avantage d'enslave des gens ? J'ai un gouverneur qui donne +15% de bouffe et de minerais et un batiment qui en fait de même. Y'as d'autres truc ?
> C'est quoi l'effet du bonheur concrètement ?
> Est-ce que c'est possible de trouver une espèce primitive et de ramener des pops de la planète pour les faire travailler aux mines ? J'ai infiltré une planète primitive (Malgré qu'un de mes agents s'emourache d'un alien local et failli faire capoter toute l'opération), mais une fois que je controllais la planète, les citoyens avait un super gros malus (-100%) sur la production de minerais. Pour finir, je leur ai filé l'indépendance parce que la planète me coûtait à entretenir.


Pour le moment l'intérêt du mid-game c'est de gérer ses pop, d'explorer et de faire la guerre je dirais.

L'esclavage file un bonus de prod et de bouffe (+20% de mémoire), en plus d'annihiler tout malus de moral. Le moral te file +10% (à tout) à 'happy' (80+ de moral) et +20% à 'joyfull' (90+ de moral). Lien wiki.

Pour la relocalisation d'esclave oui of course c'est possible! Tu les 'enslave' pour ne pas te faire chier avec leur moral pourri, et ensuite tu les 'resettle' après avoir constuit une admin. Marche super bien, par contre faut un peu d'influ en réserve.

----------


## canope

> Ben, ça ne change rien, non ?


Ben c'est justement ça le problème. A quoi ça sert de donner des choix multiples si ça n'a aucun impact? Je trouve ça idiot et complètement inutile.

----------


## Kruos

> Ben c'est justement ça le problème. A quoi ça sert de donner des choix multiples si ça n'a aucun impact? Je trouve ça idiot et complètement inutile.


L'immersion, le fluff. Au pif.

 ::P:

----------


## Anonyme1202

IMAGINNNNNNNNAAAATION !

On a perdu notre âme d’enfant...  ::(: 

Bon après j'avoue, je me fais chier aussi sur Stellaris en l'état. 
Ça me fais penser, que je trouverai intéressant le développement d'un 4X beaucoup plus rapide pour avoir des parties de maximales 3 heures. Il y aurait bien plus de rythmes. Perso plus je grandit moins j'ai le temps de faire 15 heures sur une campagne.

----------


## PeterKmad

> L'immersion, le fluff. Au pif.


Oui, rien que pour le RP c'est sympathique. Cependant, ce serait encore plus RP si cela provoquait une réaction en face...

----------


## Madvince

Oui en l'état je me fais chier aussi. Je trouve que ce jeu doit encore mûrir car il manque plein de fonctionnalités.
Rien que la liste des conditions de victoires fait bien tache par rapport à d'autres jeux que je ne citerais pas ( ou plus).

----------


## canope

> Oui en l'état je me fais chier aussi. Je trouve que ce jeu doit encore mûrir car il manque plein de fonctionnalités.
> Rien que la liste des conditions de victoires fait bien tache par rapport à d'autres jeux que je ne citerais pas ( ou plus).


Clairement, j'ai été choqué la 1ere fois que j'ai vu ça. Pourquoi ils n'ont pas pris le même système que DW qui est parfait?!!! Ils n'ont même pas cherché à l'adapter, rien! Ils ont mis ces 2 pauvres conditions de victoire pour contenter les amateurs de 4X...mais c'est plus du foutage de gueule qu'autre chose.

----------


## Anonyme210226

A un moment donné, si vous passez votre temps à dire "mais pourquoi ils ont pas fait comme DW", bien jouez à DW, pas à Stellaris. Ceci dit, oui les conditions de victoires sont un scandale, le RP limité des réponses est naze aussi.

----------


## the_wamburger

> Par contre je viens de coloniser ma première planète-avec-le-mauvais-colon et là j'ai 10% de bonheur... comment je les dégage en m'excusant platement ? 
> 
> Concrètement ils sont tellement ravis qu'ils m'ont créé une faction indépendantiste direct... ce qui n'est pas très logique mais bon.




Je cherche toujours une solution.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

> Oui en l'état je me fais chier aussi. Je trouve que ce jeu doit encore mûrir car il manque plein de fonctionnalités.
> Rien que la liste des conditions de victoires fait bien tache par rapport à d'autres jeux que je ne citerais pas ( ou plus).


Bah que je sache y a jamais eu de conditions de victoire de fou dans un jeu Paradox, les conditions de victoire c'est le joueur qui se les fixe comme d'hab, rien d'exceptionnel. A vrai dire on s'en branle un peu des conditions de victoire, c'est pas ça qui fait le sel du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je cherche toujours une solution.


Purge tes mecs.

 ::P:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bah que je sache y a jamais eu de conditions de victoire de fou dans un jeu Paradox, les conditions de victoire c'est le joueur qui se les fixe comme d'hab, rien d'exceptionnel. A vrai dire on s'en branle un peu des conditions de victoire, c'est pas ça qui fait le sel du jeu.


Sauf que sans background historique, il vaut mieux avoir des conditions de victoires dans un tel jeu de stratégie. Et d'ailleurs Stellaris en a, mais elle sont trop limitées.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Bah que je sache y a jamais eu de conditions de victoire de fou dans un jeu Paradox, les conditions de victoire c'est le joueur qui se les fixe comme d'hab, rien d'exceptionnel. A vrai dire on s'en branle un peu des conditions de victoire, c'est pas ça qui fait le sel du jeu.


Oui, on s'en fout des condition proposée par le jeu, on est pas dans Civilization. Il n'y a pas de conditions de victoire dans EU4 ni dans CK2. Pire, il est tout à fait possible d'apprécier une partie se finissant dans un game over épique. L'une des meilleures partie que j'ai fait sur CK2, avec le royaume bouddhique de Khotan, s'est terminé lors d'une guerre épique contre l'envahisseur mongol. J'ai perdu, mais ils l'ont payé très cher. 

D'ailleurs, ma deuxième partie sur Stellaris s'est aussi soldé par un échec cuisant face à l'une des crises de fin de partie, qui a eu la gentillesse d’apparaître dans mes systèmes centraux. J'ai perdu, mais c'était bon (ceci dit, cela aurait été un peu meilleurs si l'IA de mes alliés avait été un peu moins conne, j'espère que le patch 1.1 comblera mes attente à ce sujet, ils ont vendus une meilleurs réaction face aux crises).

----------


## Sysco

+1 Pas besoin de conditions de victoire pour prendre du plaisir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> +1 Pas besoin de conditions de victoire pour prendre du plaisir.


Non, mais il faut des objectifs, qui varient selon les conditions de départ qu'on choisit. Et actuellement, ça n'existe pas dans Stellaris vanilla.

----------


## Avik

Mais jouez aux sims si vous voulez une simulation de vie ou on fait mumuse  ::rolleyes:: .
On est la pour gagner, on est la pour etre opti !

----------


## Ashathorn

> Je cherche toujours une solution.


T'attends qu'ils soit 5, tu améliore le vaisseau reconstitué en administration planétaire, tu vérifie que tu peux forcer la migration des pop, et tu bouge tes 5 pops pas adaptées vers un monde adapté et tu peux mettre tes vrais pop sur la planète (ou construire un robot)

----------


## Barbazoul v2

> IMAGINNNNNNNNAAAATION !
> 
> On a perdu notre âme d’enfant... 
> 
> Bon après j'avoue, je me fais chier aussi sur Stellaris en l'état. 
> Ça me fais penser, que je trouverai intéressant le développement d'un 4X beaucoup plus rapide pour avoir des parties de maximales 3 heures. Il y aurait bien plus de rythmes. Perso plus je grandit moins j'ai le temps de faire 15 heures sur une campagne.


Salut ! Star Ruler 2 est un 4X génial en temps réel et permet de faire des parties en deux ou trois heures.

----------


## canope

> A un moment donné, si vous passez votre temps à dire "mais pourquoi ils ont pas fait comme DW", bien jouez à DW, pas à Stellaris. Ceci dit, oui les conditions de victoires sont un scandale, le RP limité des réponses est naze aussi.


Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul qui s'attendait à un truc de la meme trempe que DW mais avec la patte de paradox. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas.
ça ne m'emêche pas de m'amuser sur le jeu, mais j'attend avec impatience la MAJ d'asimov!

----------


## Longwelwind

Tout comme la spécialisation des ethos, les objectifs de victoire seront probablement ajoutés avec les DLC.
Dans un éventuel DLC sur la culture/religion, ils rajouteront une mécanique de religion, et boom, rajouteront une condition de victoire basé là-dessus.
Dans un DLC qui introduit les routes commerciales et peut-être des ressources de luxes, ils peuvent rajouter une condition de victoire basé sur l'argent.
Dans un DLC qui introduit l'espionnage et peut-être une quête "scientifique" genre sur l'origine de l'univers, ils peuvent rajouter une condition de victoire associé à la recherche.

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est tellement hypothétique de toute façon. On juge pas le potentiel mais le contenu actuel.
Si mon patron me payais au potentiel... je serais content ! Après tout un Canard c'est l'élite !  :Indeed:

----------


## Enyss

Après, c'est Paradox. Pas comme si compléter leurs jeux au fur et à mesure était leur spécialité  ::trollface:: 

Je serrai très étonné que ce jeu en reste là

----------


## Jarec

> Tout comme la spécialisation des ethos, les objectifs de victoire seront probablement ajoutés avec les DLC.
> Dans un éventuel DLC sur la culture/religion, ils rajouteront une mécanique de religion, et boom, rajouteront une condition de victoire basé là-dessus.
> Dans un DLC qui introduit les routes commerciales et peut-être des ressources de luxes, ils peuvent rajouter une condition de victoire basé sur l'argent.
> Dans un DLC qui introduit l'espionnage et peut-être une quête "scientifique" genre sur l'origine de l'univers, ils peuvent rajouter une condition de victoire associé à la recherche.


Ils ont déjà dis qu'ils ne feront pas de customisation de religions parce que ça risquait d'entrainer des dérapages. Je les vois mal changer d'avis sur ce point, ça reste un studio très frileux, on parle quand même d'un studio qui refuse de mettre des croix gammés ou un portrait pour mohamet.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Oui, ne laissons pas la hype remonter sur nos fantasmes et attendons de voir le concret.  ::ninja::

----------


## Longwelwind

> C'est tellement hypothétique de toute façon. On juge pas le potentiel mais le contenu actuel.
> Si mon patron me payais au potentiel... je serais content ! Après tout un Canard c'est l'élite !


Ah, on est d'accord. C'est pour ça que de mon point de vue, le jeu vaut un 6/10 pour l'instant. Ça changera avec les DLC.




> Ils ont déjà dis qu'ils ne feront pas de customisation de religions parce que ça risquait d'entrainer des dérapages. Je les vois mal changer d'avis sur ce point, ça reste un studio très frileux, on parle quand même d'un studio qui refuse de mettre des croix gammés ou un portrait pour mohamet.


Chelou, ils permettent de faire ça dans Civ alors que celui-ci donne les vrais symboles de religion.
Là, ils pourraient mettre des symboles religieux fictifs.

----------


## fractguy

C'est sur que la religion des Zgrmph Galactiques à poils soyeux, ça peut vite partir en banane sur les forums de l'internet  :tired: 

Plus serieusement, un DLC sur les religions ne concernerait que les spiritualistes, 1/6eme de l'ethos disponible, ce qui fait pas beaucoup.  

Sinon pour en revenir sur les conditions de victoires, qu'elles soient là ou pas est certes secondaire, par contre le gameplay associé un peu moins. Faut avouer qu'en terme de diplo/culture/eco c'est tres rachitique pour le moment... et j'espere qu'ils vont muscler ces compartiments d'abord avec du patch et pas du DLC.

----------


## the_wamburger

Perso j'ai rarement tendance à finir mes parties, mais ne pas avoir de conditions de victoire (ou même de conclusion simple de la partie) ça me refroidit un peu.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Plus serieusement, un DLC sur les religions ne concernerait que les spiritualistes, 1/6eme de l'ethos disponible, ce qui fait pas beaucoup.


Même un empire qui n'est pas spiritualiste peut subir l'influence d'une religion avec un malus d'Ethis Divergence, accepter une religion, interdire une religion, ...

----------


## the_wamburger

Le patch a été patché :




> We have updated the beta patch, patch notes and checksum updated in this thread.
> 
> - Fixed a bug where assigning ethics to newly generated pops would cause incorrect ethics divergence.
> - Custom ruler and heir titles will now be properly saved and loaded.
> - Fixed armies being stuck on planets
> - Planets recaptured from the AI empire will no longer randomly become Tundra worlds
> - Fixed the AI empire having highly self-destructive ideas about AI legality
> - Colonizeable tooltip in galaxy map lists reason for unable to colonize in delayed

----------


## fractguy

Oui mais ça ne concernera toujours qu'une fraction de l'ethos proposé: pourquoi se limiter à la religion quand ce n'est que l'un des six axes culturels que tu proposes?

Par contre oui, avoir des outils pour detailler son ethos et le propager chez le voisin, qui peut l'interdire contre un cout mensuel en influence, l'adopter à sa sauce, etc... ça serait bien  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> Tout comme la spécialisation des ethos, les objectifs de victoire seront probablement ajoutés avec les DLC.
> Dans un éventuel DLC sur la culture/religion, ils rajouteront une mécanique de religion, et boom, rajouteront une condition de victoire basé là-dessus.
> Dans un DLC qui introduit les routes commerciales et peut-être des ressources de luxes, ils peuvent rajouter une condition de victoire basé sur l'argent.
> Dans un DLC qui introduit l'espionnage et peut-être une quête "scientifique" genre sur l'origine de l'univers, ils peuvent rajouter une condition de victoire associé à la recherche.


Un dlc pour gerer la reproduction inter-espece  :Bave:

----------


## Enyss

> Perso j'ai rarement tendance à finir mes parties, mais ne pas avoir de conditions de victoire (ou même de conclusion simple de la partie) ça me refroidit un peu.


Tu peux considérer que survivre à la crise de fin de partie est l'objectif n°1 : après, faut ajuster un peu les choses pour que ce soit un vrai objectif

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui mais ça ne concernera toujours qu'une fraction de l'ethos proposé: pourquoi se limiter à la religion quand ce n'est que l'un des six axes culturels que tu proposes?


Pour moi, en prenant spiritualiste, on a un gouvernement basé sur la religion.
Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de religions et de croyants si on ne prend pas cet ethos. Allez, peut-être pour les matérialistes, qui doivent être majoritairement athées, mais pour des individualistes par exemples, il y a sûrement des gens qui ont une foi ou une autre.

----------


## IriK

> Tu peux considérer que survivre à la crise de fin de partie est l'objectif n°1 : après, faut ajuster un peu les choses pour que ce soit un vrai objectif


Il y a aussi se dézinguer tous les Fallen Empire de ta galaxie  qui est pas mal comme objectif  :Bave: 




> Pour moi, en prenant spiritualiste, on a un gouvernement basé sur la religion.


Fanatique alors car, par exemple, dans le cas d'un fanatique guerrier et spiritualiste, l'empire sera caractérisé comme des guerrier prônant l'honneur, là ou dans l'inverse il s'agira d'un zélote fanatique.

----------


## fractguy

> Pour moi, en prenant spiritualiste, on a un gouvernement basé sur la religion.
> Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de religions et de croyants si on ne prend pas cet ethos. Allez, peut-être pour les matérialistes, qui doivent être majoritairement athées, mais pour des individualistes par exemples, il y a sûrement des gens qui ont une foi ou une autre.


On est d'accord. Sauf que pourquoi se cantonner à la religion pour influencer ses voisins? L'individualisme, il est condamné à rester à l'interieur de ses frontières? 

Vu la base du jeu, autant profité de la richesse proposée pour permettre une politique culturelle adaptée pour chaque ethos. Une civ spiritualiste mettra le paquet sur la religion, et influencera tout ce qui n'est pas matérialiste et qui n'a pas un ethos devellopé. Mais on peut tres bien imaginé la meme chose pour des individualistes/materialistes/collectivistes/xenophiles/pacifistes/militaristes... Y a vraiment que la Xenophobie qui coince en terme d'"ethos contagieux".

----------


## Avik

> Des vrai saletés ces êtres extradimensionnels !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/098...f7fcfbb306.jpg
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/aec...6f6a208e7f.jpg


Je viens de les avoir aussi sur ma partie en hard. j'ai l'impression qu’être en hard les fait arriver plus tot, genre pas apres qu'on ai win la game quoi, vu que j en ai jamais eu en normal.

La demi douzaine de gars qui ne m on jamais parlé de toute la partie on tous voulu une alliance d'un coup bizarre.  ::): 



Spoiler Alert! 






Par contre stak of doom de pas plus de 60 K clic sur l'épicentre et je les ai instant dépop.  :tired: 
Plus qu'a attendre en afk 20 ans que mon vassal soit intégré et partie win.  :tired:

----------


## Aosia

> Je viens de les avoir aussi sur ma partie en hard. j'ai l'impression qu’être en hard les fait arriver plus tot, genre pas apres qu'on ai win la game quoi, vu que j en ai jamais eu en normal.
> 
> La demi douzaine de gars qui ne m on jamais parlé de toute la partie on tous voulu une alliance d'un coup bizarre. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouah, je viens de lancer ma première partie et ton screenshot est assez impressionnant pour moi  :^_^:

----------


## Enyss

> Je viens de les avoir aussi sur ma partie en hard. j'ai l'impression qu’être en hard les fait arriver plus tot, genre pas apres qu'on ai win la game quoi, vu que j en ai jamais eu en normal.


C'est juste une impression. Le code qui fait pop l'event c'est ça :



Spoiler Alert! 




```
        mean_time_to_happen = {
		# 2k years
		months = 24000
		# 200 years if empire has jump drive
		modifier = {
			factor = 0.1
			is_country_type = default
			OR = {
				has_technology = "tech_jump_drive_1"
				has_technology = "tech_psi_jump_drive_1"
			}
		}
		# 20 years if empire has both jump drives
		modifier = {
			factor = 0.1
			is_country_type = default
			has_technology = "tech_jump_drive_1"
			has_technology = "tech_psi_jump_drive_1"
		}
		# 16/0/0 years if player has completed Wanderlust chain
		modifier = {
			factor = 0.8
			is_country_type = default
			has_country_flag = completed_rogue_scientist
		}
	}
```

----------


## IriK

Et attend, t'en a pas vue certain dans des galaxies immenses  :Eclope:

----------


## Sogrind

Bon première partie terminée, me suis bien fait éclater sur la fin, j'ai rien compris  ::o: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Pour les robots/synthétiques, qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ? C'est parti en roue libre totale en quelques années à peine, leader assassiné, quasi tout mes statioport détruits, rebellions derrière etc... pourtant j'en avais pas chez moi directement, l'empire "Machine conciousness" était de l'autre côté de la galaxie ( bien qu'il était le plus grand empire au final, il a bien gobé 2 empires au total )
Bref me suis vraiment senti les mains liées, j'ai rien fait et j'me suis fait rouler dessus sans avoir d'armées en face de moi xD

----------


## Darkath

> C'est juste une impression. Le code qui fait pop l'event c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En fait non, il a raison.

Le mode hard booste la recherche des IA, donc tout le monde a part toi recherche les tech plus vite. donc si y'a plus de tech dangereuses, plus rapidement dans la partie, les events poperont plus rapidement.

----------


## Enyss

Ah oui, exact ! j'avais cru voir le flag " is_ai = no" mais en fait il est commenté

----------


## DennoD

Dites, avant de désinstaller le jeu (de toute façon, mon instal d'aurora me refait de l'oeil -_-) y a pas un endroit où on peu avoir un peu d'explication sur le jeu ?
Genre, des Builds order (ou simili, on est pas sur starcraft) et l'utilisation des secteurs, ou d'autres trucs du genre parce que bon, pour le moment, ça donne un truc du genre:

-Mes flottes sont toujours en sous effectif par rapport au voisin et par rapport à mon cap vaisseau max (généralement de moitié) mais je ne peux pas en produire plus par faute d'entretient de la flotte qui m'explose mon crédit énergie, secteurs ou pas d'ailleurs.

-A quoi ça sert de partir en guerre ? Si tu vassalise certaines planètes uniquement, elles se rebellent et tu les perds. Si tu "intègre" ton voisin, il se rebelle et tu le perd... Et je ne parle même pas de le vassalisé (devinez quoi... Il se rebelle et paf). Donc hormis via une méthode très agressive de purge systématique, ça ne change absolument rien non ?

-Dans les recherches, en plus d'avoir des choix aléatoires pas cool du tout (genre, vraiment quoi... le machin des centrales qui disparaît alors que tu est en négatif depuis des mois), pourquoi celles que tu laisse de côté montent en temps au fur et à mesure. Genre, tu a de plus en plus de scientifiques et d'infrastructure, donc ça devient de plus en plus dur de développer celles que tu n'a pas encore fais ? J'ai certaines qui ont atteint les plus de 4000 points nécessaires alors qu'elles avaient débutées à 1000...

-Niveau militaire, tu bourre uniquement ta techno la plus puissante ? Genre, nique la continuité ou les avantages, tu trouve le laser de drone qui est plus fort que n'importe quel autre laser et paf, tu n'en a plus besoin d'autres ?

-Militaire toujours, j'ai eu mes plus grosse défaites en tentant d'avoir des vaisseaux équilibrés (genre, lance missiles avec des systèmes de défenses actives, des frégates de tir laser devant se tenir "un peu à distance" avec des lasers, un autocanon de proximité au cas où et des boucliers) alors que quand tu ne bourre que une seule arme, ça fonctionne mieux...

-à chaque début de partie à côté d'un xénophobe un tant soit peu militariste, j'abandonne direct maintenant, surtout quand j'essaye de jouer les démocratique gentils... Je me fais sinon aplatir sans respect aucun, ni même la possibilité de me vassaliser en "traître" histoire d'ourdir ma terrible vengeance. C'est inéluctable ou bien ?

Je fais finalement assez peu de 4X stratégique et mon dernier où j'avais pris plaisir c'était Endless Space. Bien que "simple", il restait au moins agréable à jouer bien que j'ai jamais réussis une seule partit au delà de "facile".
Ironiquement, Aurora est bien plus heu... "simple ?" parce que tu peux vraiment gagner tactiquement un combat, plus que "clic/combat/masse de chiffres/win/loose". En gros, tu peux vraiment établir une stratégie (même tordue) qui a un effet. Terraformer la planète capitale de tes ennemis, les pilonner à coups de ressources en lieu et place des astéroïdes, ce genre de plaisir de gentleman quoi...

Dans tous les cas, je suis pas contre un peu d'info. ça me ferais chier d'avoir choppé ce jeu pour rien. (J'ai même jamais vue une des fameuses crises, c'est dire !)

----------


## Enyss

> -Mes flottes sont toujours en sous effectif par rapport au voisin et par rapport à mon cap vaisseau max (généralement de moitié) mais je ne peux pas en produire plus par faute d'entretient de la flotte qui m'explose mon crédit énergie, secteurs ou pas d'ailleurs.


Construit plus de centrales... 




> -A quoi ça sert de partir en guerre ? Si tu vassalise certaines planètes uniquement, elles se rebellent et tu les perds. Si tu "intègre" ton voisin, il se rebelle et tu le perd... Et je ne parle même pas de le vassalisé (devinez quoi... Il se rebelle et paf). Donc hormis via une méthode très agressive de purge systématique, ça ne change absolument rien non ?


 :WTF:  Je ne sais absolument pas comment tu t'y prends, mais ca ne m'a jamais posé de problèmes insurmontables... Au pire, ils se rebelle, et tu mates la rébéllion en ayant foutu des armées sur les planètes rebelles.




> Dans les recherches, en plus d'avoir des choix aléatoires pas cool du tout (genre, vraiment quoi... le machin des centrales qui disparaît alors que tu est en négatif depuis des mois), pourquoi celles que tu laisse de côté montent en temps au fur et à mesure. Genre, tu a de plus en plus de scientifiques et d'infrastructure, donc ça devient de plus en plus dur de développer celles que tu n'a pas encore fais ? J'ai certaines qui ont atteint les plus de 4000 points nécessaires alors qu'elles avaient débutées à 1000...


Il y a un malus de recherche en fonction de la taille de ton empire : plus ton empire est gros, plus ça prend de temps (sinon ça serrait trivial)





> -Niveau militaire, tu bourre uniquement ta techno la plus puissante ? Genre, nique la continuité ou les avantages, tu trouve le laser de drone qui est plus fort que n'importe quel autre laser et paf, tu n'en a plus besoin d'autres ?
> 
> -Militaire toujours, j'ai eu mes plus grosse défaites en tentant d'avoir des vaisseaux équilibrés (genre, lance missiles avec des systèmes de défenses actives, des frégates de tir laser devant se tenir "un peu à distance" avec des lasers, un autocanon de proximité au cas où et des boucliers) alors que quand tu ne bourre que une seule arme, ça fonctionne mieux...


Comme dans la vraie vie, la spécialisation paye.  Sans parler du fait de mettre des armes ayant des portées différentes sur le même vaisseau : c'est mal 




> -à chaque début de partie à côté d'un xénophobe un tant soit peu militariste, j'abandonne direct maintenant, surtout quand j'essaye de jouer les démocratique gentils... Je me fais sinon aplatir sans respect aucun, ni même la possibilité de me vassaliser en "traître" histoire d'ourdir ma terrible vengeance. C'est inéluctable ou bien ?


Normal. Contre les xenophobes militaristes, il faut sortir les muscles, même si tu es un "démocratique gentil".  Comme dans la vraie vie quoi

----------


## DennoD

> Construit plus de centrales...


J'ai déjà "trop" de centrales  ::sad::  Au point de ne plus vraiment avoir de place sur mes planètes pour autre chose... Surtout que la bouffe est la seule ressources non centralisée...





> Je ne sais absolument pas comment tu t'y prends, mais ca ne m'a jamais posé de problèmes insurmontables... Au pire, ils se rebelle, et tu mates la rébellion en ayant foutu des armées sur les planètes rebelles.


Bah, ils se rebelles, explosent mes armées (de nouveau pas assez nombreuses, entretient, tout ça) et j'ai juste perdu beaucoup de minerais... Surtout qu'ils restent en mode vénère (et que payer les leaders ou bidouiller les info, même avec la doctrine d'intégration, bah ça ne change pas grand chose en fait... Je retarde juste le truc de quelques mois grand max  ::ninja::  .





> Il y a un malus de recherche en fonction de la taille de ton empire : plus ton empire est gros, plus ça prend de temps (sinon ça serrait trivial)


Je... Heu... C'est complètement con ? oO Je veux dire, c'est même totalement con. Vue que tu dois quand même améliorer toutes tes flottes au besoin, ou tout tes bâtiments, c'est pas comme si ça prenait déjà le temps et de la ressource quoi...





> Comme dans la vraie vie, la spécialisation paye.  Sans parler du fait de mettre des armes ayant des portées différentes sur le même vaisseau : c'est mal


Bah en principe, c'est bien d'avoir des possibilités autres, des trucs de défenses... Puis utiliser un canon de chars pour tirer à bout portant, c'est pas vraiment le meilleur truc. Donc spécialisation (mais un tropilleur doit pouvoir se protéger à minima des missiles par exemples...) oui mais faut pas pousser le truc en mode "J'ai des frégates avec JUSTE des contre-mesures, Une autre avec JUSTE des canons à très courtes portées, tant pis si l'adversaire reste loin..."





> Normal. Contre les xenophobes militaristes, il faut sortir les muscles, même si tu es un "démocratique gentil".  Comme dans la vraie vie quoi


bah, j'en reviens au point militaire du truc, ils me roulent systématiquement dessus...

Bah c'est pas gagné  ::|:  Mais merci Enyss

----------


## Benounet

Quand tu vassalises tu peux leur lacher des trades gratos genre migration/recherche et normalement meme en hard ils restent loyaux.

C'est d'ailleurs dommage qu'ils n'y ait pas d'option diplo plus poussees avec les vassaux. Sauf si j'ai rate quelque chose ca sert juste a avoir un allie en plus en attendant de pouvoir l'integrer.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Je... Heu... C'est complètement con ? oO Je veux dire, c'est même totalement con. Vue que tu dois quand même améliorer toutes tes flottes au besoin, ou tout tes bâtiments, c'est pas comme si ça prenait déjà le temps et de la ressource quoi...


Non justement c'est pas totalement con. Cela fait des années que les 4x (notamment mais cela touche pas mal de type de jeu de stratégie) sont confrontés au problème de l'effet boule de neige d'une extension territoriale. Dans beaucoup de jeu, un gros empire entraine de gros moyens, donc une recherche plus rapide et des avantages comparatifs qui creusent l'écart. Cela entraine une mise à jour des moyens de guerre/production/recherche plus rapide (en volume pas en proportion, mais c'est le volume qui fait la différence entre deux joueurs), donc une armée plus puissante une extension territoriale accélérée, une recherche plus rapide, etc... Bien sur, il faut bien gagner un avantage à réussir une action mais dans 90% des vieux jeux cet effet d'emballement marche à plein régime. Reste dans la course ceux qui arrivent à suivre le rythme au plus près et les autres disparaissent. C'est pas pour rien que la victoire militaire est LA victoire la plus évidente/pertinante dans la majorité des 4X...

Parce que Ok, un gros empire doit payer plus cher ces technologies... Mais il génère combien de points de recherche en plus dans le même temps? On monte facilement à du 120-150pts par type de recherche, donc oui on ne peut pas à la fois faire un emballement technologique ET grossir comme un cochon en négligent la construction de laboratoire... Mais est-ce un mal? Et si l'on ne poussait pas les gros empires à payer plus cher, ils laisseraient leurs pop se tourner les pouces? Ou alors, ils leurs feraient produire de quoi avoir encore plus de troupes? (et gagner plus vite) Un exemple illustré de pourquoi c'est évidement important:
Si on prend une fédération de 2 factions et un empire de même taille et de même niveau tech/capacité de production (disons 100pts). Notre fédération doit acheter 2 fois chaque technologie (disons 1000pts chacune) avec pour chaque faction deux fois moins de moyen (50pts). Sans effet de distorsion, du à sa taille, notre empire aura fini les technologies en 20 mois (2 x 1000 / 100). La fédération, elle, aura finie 1 seule technologie dans le même temps (1000 / 50 pour chaque membre)... Même en prenant en compte les accords de recherche et une parfaite coordination, l'empire serait encore gagnant. Après on peut critiquer l'équilibrage du mécanisme, ses critères d'applications mais, à mon sens, pas son principe.

Pour ceux qui trouvent cela con d'un point de vu "réalisme", vous devriez voir comment actuellement, à notre petite échelle planétaire, les labos de recherche (fondamentale n'ajoutons pas les enjeux industriels) doivent consacrer des ressources importantes (donc du temps pour leurs chercheurs) afin de suivre les avancés des autres labos et le diffuser en interne. Un pote me parlait d'une demi à une journée complète par semaine pour son équipe... On a également pas mal de travaux  qui sont conduits en parallèle sur la même chose et qui aboutissent à très peu d’intervalle. Ça à son utilité pour valider l'acquis mais de notre point de vue de joueur, cela équivaudrait à un gaspillage de points de recherche (ce qui est équivalent à une tech plus chère)... Là dessus, on pourrait ajouter les problématiques de mise en application, de standardisation qui explosent en complexité sur les grosses structures comme un pays très vaste. Hors il y a plein de technologie dans le jeu qui ne passent pas par la case "mise à jour de la flotte" pour prendre effet...

----------


## smokytoks

BMDJ : J'ai réussi à faire marcher la chaîne d'events "Grimacing Planet" (qui permet au choix de popper 6 de Recherche Physique, soit de transformer une Barren en Arid colonisable) !  ::lol:: 

Bon, c'est du bricolage qui impose d'enchainer recherche du projet spécial (qui poppe étrangement sur le vaisseau plutôt que sur la planète) et mise en orbite car le seul scope que j'ai réussi à faire marcher désigne la planète orbitée par le vaisseau. Mais si ça intéresse quelqu'un, n'hésitez pas à faire signe...

Edith : Tiens, ça me fait penser qu'il doit être possible d'exploit mon fix crade en allant orbiter une planète plus grosse que celle liée à l'ano de départ...

----------


## the_wamburger

> -Dans les recherches, en plus d'avoir des choix aléatoires pas cool du tout (genre, vraiment quoi... le machin des centrales qui disparaît alors que tu est en négatif depuis des mois), pourquoi celles que tu laisse de côté montent en temps au fur et à mesure. Genre, tu a de plus en plus de scientifiques et d'infrastructure, donc ça devient de plus en plus dur de développer celles que tu n'a pas encore fais ? J'ai certaines qui ont atteint les plus de 4000 points nécessaires alors qu'elles avaient débutées à 1000...
> 
> 
> Je fais finalement assez peu de 4X stratégique et mon dernier où j'avais pris plaisir c'était Endless Space. Bien que "simple", il restait au moins agréable à jouer bien que j'ai jamais réussis une seule partit au delà de "facile".



 ::mellow:: 

Sans vouloir être blessant, pas réussir à gagner au-dela de facile dans Endless Space c'est _un peu tendu_.


Pour la recherche qui monte toute seule, c'est les recherches d'anomalies qui la font monter. Lis le détail quand tu as un rapport, tu verras.  ::):

----------


## Aytan

> Après, c'est Paradox. Pas comme si compléter leurs jeux au fur et à mesure était leur spécialité 
> 
> Je serrai très étonné que ce jeu en reste là


Vu qu'il y a un onglet "DLC" sur la page d'accueil, j'en doute aussi ...

----------


## Avik

> Sans vouloir être blessant, pas réussir à gagner au-dela de facile dans Endless Space c'est _un peu tendu_.


J'avoue que j'ai jamais réussi a finir une partie sur endless space je trouvais ça trop dur et incompréhensible, jamais accroché.

Et la stellaris je trouve que c'est trop simpliste ...

----------


## DennoD

> Sans vouloir être blessant, pas réussir à gagner au-dela de facile dans Endless Space c'est _un peu tendu_.
> 
> 
> Pour la recherche qui monte toute seule, c'est les recherches d'anomalies qui la font monter. Lis le détail quand tu as un rapport, tu verras.


Ah mais j'ai pas dis que j'étais bon hein (en tout cas à ses jeux là). Pire encore, y a ses Cravers qui sont proprement injouable pour moi (je meurt dans mon système natal, souvent couplé à une flotte trop grosse qui finit par me tomber dessus)...
Mais je sais vraiment comment vous faites... Z'êtes des sur-hommes de la stratégie ou quoi ? 

Mon gros problème c'est le rythme. Je trouve pas le rythme qu'il faut pour avancer et balancer le développement entre combat/expansion/recherche. Le moment où tu peux un peu te reposer sur tes acquis territoriaux quelques temps pour lancer une vague de recherche, ce genre de choses.
Parce que c'est trop simplifié. ça prend tellement "rien" en compte que si tu fais la moindre gaffe sur un truc, tu te fais doom par un ennemis qui passait par là.
Et comme il n'y a pas de BO bien précis à pouvoir tenir, je ne peux même pas me reposer à minima sur ça. 

Et c'est pour ça que je considère généralement les 4X comme des jeux mignons mais peu profond (en comparaison avec Aurora, encore une fois), et pour le moment, Stellaris en est la quintessence: C'est beau, toute tes parties se ressemblent, et tu perd (ou tu gagne) toujours de la même façon. Notez que j'ai rien contre perdre des parties hein, j'associe pas du tout la fin avec la victoire surtout dans les jeux où tu ne peux pas gagner... Mais dans un jeu où tu "dois" pouvoir gagner , ça me fais un peu râler quand même.
Chais pas, faudrait un outil genre stat "après tant de temps, la moyenne c'est tant de prod d'énergie, tant de planètes et tant de flotte". Pour savoir rapidement si la partie en cours à du retard ou de l'avance, ce genre de chose.

----------


## Enyss

> Vu qu'il y a un onglet "DLC" sur la page d'accueil, j'en doute aussi ...


Nan, mais c'est Paradox hein. EU4 va sur son 9ème DLC si je ne m'abuse, et ça doit être à peu près pareil pour CK2.

La contrepartie, c'est que 3 ans (et plus) après la sortie, le développement de ces jeux est toujours actif

----------


## PeterKmad

> -A quoi ça sert de partir en guerre ? Si tu vassalise certaines planètes uniquement, elles se rebellent et tu les perds. Si tu "intègre" ton voisin, il se rebelle et tu le perd... Et je ne parle même pas de le vassalisé (devinez quoi... Il se rebelle et paf). Donc hormis via une méthode très agressive de purge systématique, ça ne change absolument rien non ?


Une stratégie qui marche bien dans mes parties consiste à libérer des systèmes, plutôt que des les vassaliser. Cela engendre un état particulièrement collaboratif, avec lequel il est facile d'envisager des relations diplomatiques amicale, puis soit une alliance soit une vassalisation (qui se passera plutôt bien puisque le peuple en question a d'office les mêmes éthiques que toi). J'avais un gros empire teigneux a côté du mien qui avait vassalisé un autre teigneux beaucoup plus petit. Stratégie : d'abord péter la vassalité du petit en attaquant le gros, puis attaquer le petit et libérer le plus de systèmes possibles, se faire un super copain du nouveau venu (éventuellement une alliance mais pas forcément, on peut se contenter de garantir son indépendance), auquel on refilera régulièrement des morceaux du gros teigneux et les restes de l'ex-vassal petit teigneux (mais pas trop non plus). Un fois que le gros teigneux est suffisamment entamé, et que le petit teigneux a été intégralement gobé, on peut envisager de libérer une partie des systèmes du gros teigneux, pour se créer un nouveau copain auquel on refilera les restes du gros teigneux. Au final, tu te retrouve avec deux copains, qui seront soit des alliés soit des voisin pas chiants qui te laisseront les mains libres pour continuer à grignoter des systèmes. Parce oui, il ne faut pas oublier de grappiller quelques planètes dans le process mais pas trop non plus, question de pouvoir étouffer les factions sous la propagande, ce qui coûte assez cher (ou de les purger, mais attention a ne pas froisser nos alliés et voisins, vérifier leur éthiques avant de lancer les opérations). 

Par contre, on est pas à l'abri des mauvaises surprise, dont une particulièrement retorse dont je vous fait part ici. Ayant donc réussi à détruire mon gros rival, et distribué ses systèmes entre moi et les deux nations que j'avais "libérée", je me trouve un autre rival proche, auquel je prévois d'infliger le même traitement. Je lance le processus, je gagne ma guerre  et je libère les systèmes les plus proche des miens, ce qui un de ces fameux "nouveau copain" fort collaboratif. Il faut noter que lors de la libération, je me retrouve automatiquement lié par un traité de non-aggression et de garantie d'indépendance avec le nouveau venu, ce qui est pratique, puisque si le gros rival tente de reprendre ses terres, j'ai une occasion de lui rappeler que je suis le patron et de lui sucrer des systèmes supplémentaires. Sauf qu'il y avais une chose que n'avais pas prévu. La présence d'un Empire Déchu proche, celui qui te pose des ultimatum lorsque tu développe certaines tech. Et bien sûr il a lancé un ultimatum à mon nouveau copain, qui, tout fier de son indépendance, l'a envoyé bouler. Je me suis donc mangé l'Empire Déchu sur le coin de la gueule. Bien sûr, le gros rival a profité de la situation... 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et par-dessus le marché, les aimables Prethoryn on décidé d'arriver dans la galaxie en s'installant dans mes systèmes centraux 

 Ça c'est très mal fini pour ma tronche.

Quand j'entend des gens râler, "ouais bof le mid-game est ennuyeux", je suis dubitatif. Certes il existe des phases plus creuses, où l'on se retrouve en trêve avec tout ennemis potentiels, qui sont l'occasion de perfectionner nos armées (c'était le cas dans EU4 et CK2 lors des périodes de Régence). On aimerais bien dans moment là, gérer un peu de "politique interne de l'empire" et c'est ce que nous ont promis le gars de Paradox (ils ont évoqué des "colonial events"). Mais de là à dire que l'on s'ennuie, non, franchement. Ou alors c'est que l'on prend pas le jeu dans le bon sens.

----------


## Benounet

Bourre minerais et flotte dans un premier temps Dennod tout en maintenant ton energie le plus proche de l'equilibre. Oublie pas quand tu perds une guerre tu peux proposer de devenir le vassal du conquerant, ca tue pas ta partie.
Tu bourres la recherche en dernier, quand t'es a max fleet capacity et que t'as plus de place pour t'etendre (au dela des planetes cores ou avant).

----------


## Harlockin

Un fois le max de pop atteinte sur une planète, pensez a remplacer les fermes inutiles (faut rester a au moins +0.1 de bouffe par contre), ça permet de produire plus d’énergie/minerai/science sur la planète)

----------


## IriK

Ne pas oublier qu'avoir de l'énergie en négatif n'est pas handicapant si la production de bouffe et de minerais est conséquente, cela donne juste un malus.




> Et bien sûr il a lancé un ultimatum à mon nouveau copain, qui, tout fier de son indépendance, l'a envoyé bouler. Je me suis donc mangé l'Empire Déchu sur le coin de la gueule. Bien sûr, le gros rival a profité de la situation... 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et par-dessus le marché, les aimables Prethoryn on décidé d'arriver dans la galaxie en s'installant dans mes systèmes centraux  
> 
> Ça c'est très mal fini pour ma tronche.


Ouah, cette évolution dans ta partie  :Bave: 




> Un fois le max de pop atteinte sur une planète, pensez a remplacer les fermes inutiles (faut rester a au moins +0.1 de bouffe par contre), ça permet de produire plus d’énergie/minerai/science sur la planète)


Perso je fait suivant les ressources naturellement présente sur la planète.
De plus, avoir un surplus de bouffe boosterait la croissance des pop justement, ce qui est pratique si les réimplantation ou migration sont autorisé.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Ouah, cette évolution dans ta partie


Ouaip. Comment passer de grande puissance démocratique impérialiste à pays du tiers-monde en une dizaine d'années... J'ai pleuré mais c’était beau.

----------


## fractguy

@Dennod:

Je me suis fixé le BO suivant:
2205: 20 minéraux et lancer la construction de ma première colonie
Tous les 5 ans: au moins une nouvelle colonie, 2 si l'energie le permet ou que c'est la course pour pas se faire bloquer par les voisins.
Tous les 10 ans: doubler ma prod de minéraux jusqu'à +160 en 2245. A ce stade les mineraux sont plus vraiment un probleme, donc je lache le focus les années suivantes.

Coté flotte, je produis à fond juste apres ma premire colonie histoire de recevoir les pirates comme il se doit, ensuite je me contente d'être equivalent à mes voisins les plus dangereux (evidemment pas les fallen empires  ::P: ).

Apres je joue pas une civ guerriere, donc je vassalise personne: je me contente de coloniser mon bout de galaxie et de me faire un max d'alliés en cas de coup dur.

Sinon, les empires dechus: ils sont tous chatouilleux au niveau de leur frontiere (genre faut laisser un glacis de systemes entre nos empires) ou c'est juste le xenephobe fanatique qui est taquin là-dessus?

----------


## IriK

Il est intéressant de bien découvrir sa région galactique avant de coloniser à tout va :
Dans le cas de ma partie avec mon Dominion Mando'ade, j'ai découvert très tôt mon voisin Fallen Isolationniste et pu prévoir mon développement coloniale en conséquence.
Il a suffit d'une planète proche pour qu'il me déclare la guerre, me permettant de l'annexer ensuite  :Eclope: 


Là je suis en 2500 et ma fédération rivale est en guerre avec un gros empire déchus.
Je vais en profiter pour me gavé en récupérant les morceaux  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est pas un peu buggue les capteurs level 2?

----------


## Aosia

J'ai une petite question concernant la diplomatie.

Quand j'ouvre l'onglet diplomatie avec des factions, j'ai des accords qui sont déjà en bas au milieu. Est-ce qu'ils sont actifs ? Ou c'est des accords de bases ?

----------


## IriK

> J'ai une petite question concernant la diplomatie.
> 
> Quand j'ouvre l'onglet diplomatie avec des factions, j'ai des accords qui sont déjà en bas au milieu. Est-ce qu'ils sont actifs ? Ou c'est des accords de bases ?


Tu parle de ce que j'ai encadrée en rouge ?


Spoiler Alert! 






Si oui, c'est bien les accords actif.
Et il n'y a jamais d'accord de base avec une faction dont c'est la première fois que tu interagit (exclu nation libérée ou élevée).

----------


## Enyss

Après, tu parles peut être de ce qui apparait par défaut quand tu fais un trade : c'est un bug visuel (corrigé dans le prochain patch), et ca n'a aucune réalité. Donc tu les enlèves, puis tu choisi ce que tu veux (il faut les enlever, même si tu veux ça : ça n'est pas réellement là)

----------


## nini0196

Distant Worlds Universe -60% sur Steam pendant 48h (jeu très rarement en solde...)

----------


## Aosia

> Après, tu parles peut être de ce qui apparait par défaut quand tu fais un trade : c'est un bug visuel (corrigé dans le prochain patch), et ca n'a aucune réalité. Donc tu les enlèves, puis tu choisi ce que tu veux (il faut les enlever, même si tu veux ça : ça n'est pas réellement là)


Oui effectivement, c'est les accord "pré-chargés" quand on lance une relation diplomatique.

Merci de l'info !

----------


## the_wamburger

> J'avoue que j'ai jamais réussi a finir une partie sur endless space je trouvais ça trop dur et incompréhensible, jamais accroché.
> 
> Et la stellaris je trouve que c'est trop simpliste ...


J'ai organisé des parties entre canards tous les jeudis pendant près d'un an. J'aurais pu te montrer.  :Emo:

----------


## nutopia

> Distant Worlds Universe -60% sur Steam pendant 48h (jeu très rarement en solde...)


J'allais justement poser la question. En achetant ça, on a tout le jeu ou il y a aussi des DLC à la Paradox?

Et sinon, la beta de la 1.1 est "indispensable" ou vaut mieux attendre?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Distant Worlds Universe propose tout le contenu sortie précédemment .

----------


## nutopia

OK merci ça vaut le coup c'est sûr. Mais je me demande si je vais accrocher étant donné le côté "usine à gaz" que vous avez presque tous évoqué plus haut.
Je découvre les 4X (et pratiquement les jeux du genre étant donné que je ne dois pas avoir 10h sur Europa Universalis IV) avec Stellaris et je ne m'ennuie pas du tout sur ma première et seule partie pour l'instant.

----------


## Benounet

> @Dennod:
> c'est juste le xenephobe fanatique qui est taquin là-dessus?


Les autres ont differents point chatouilleux.

----------


## Enax

> Sinon, les empires dechus: ils sont tous chatouilleux au niveau de leur frontiere (genre faut laisser un glacis de systemes entre nos empires) ou c'est juste le xenephobe fanatique qui est taquin là-dessus?


Non, uniquement les isolationnistes. http://www.stellariswiki.com/Fallen_...AI_Personality

----------


## IriK

> Non, uniquement les isolationnistes. http://www.stellariswiki.com/Fallen_...AI_Personality


Faux, car les spiritualistes fanatiques peuvent te foutre sur la tronche si tu colonise une planète sacré, qui se trouvent toujours près de leurs frontières justement.

Après, ces même planètes sont étrangement notifié comme sacré ; ce qui est assez débile si l'on a pas découvert justement le Fallen du coin.

----------


## fractguy

Ok merci!

J'ai justement un spiritualiste, et j'ai vu une planete gaia où c'est explicitement indiqué qu'il allait mal le prendre si je metais mes spores dessus. Mais je me posais la question pour le reste des planetes, et si par malheur ma zone d'influence finissait par atteindre la sienne, s'il n'allait pas me tomber dessus à moins d'evacuer le coin. Ca fait quand meme pas mal de systemes tres sympa que j'avais laissé de coté pour plus tard... et que je vais pouvoir integrer maintenant que j'arrive à la limite de mon expension.

----------


## Mogador

Bonsoir,

vous savez si on peut éditer les noms et l'apparence des leaders ? Genre dans un fichier qqpart ?

EDIT : Ah je crois que j'ai trouvé le fichier dans name_lists
Vous savez si on peut décider de leur "phénotype" ? Genre si on veut lier des noms à des apparences de perso en particulier ?

----------


## the_wamburger

Je pense que non à cause en partie de la politique de Paradox de pas permettre les modes "petits blancs only."  ::trollface::

----------


## Enyss

Parfois on a pas de bol au tirage :



Sur 45 planètes, 3 mondes habitables en comptant les deux générés obligatoirement  ::trollface::

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Y il a moyen de sortir la liste des planètes explorées et de les classer genre dans l'ordre des plus faciles à coloniser ou des plus grandes aux plus petites ?

----------


## Enyss

Non, l'ui manque d'un paquet d'informations

----------


## Longwelwind

Tu peux appuyer sur Alt Gr pour afficher les planètes vertes.

----------


## zivilain

J'adore ce jeu, même s'il lui manque l'ergonomie d'Endless Space, mais j'ai un souci bien gênant. Il m'est impossible de terraformer les planètes alors que j'ai la techno pour les stations de terraformation, les ressources nécessaires : gaz et liquide de terraformation et une capacité de 5000/5000 en crédit énergétique... Oh sinon un petit bug mi-amusant mi-gênant, suite à l'occupation de l'unique planète d'un vassal rebelle, quand il s'est calmé, j'ai fait retirer les troupes mais ça m'indique toujours que la planète est occupée, du coup elle ne produit rien...

----------


## Wolfram

Bien le bonjour


J'aimerais savoir quel sont les éthiques (et combinaisons d’éthiques) :

- Les plus intéressantes et/ou les plus performantes avec leurs styles de jeux respectifs

Et, au contraire, 

- Les moins intéressantes et/ou moins performantes


Voilou, merci bien  ::):

----------


## smokytoks

Si tu lis l'anglais, il y a un guide là-dessus sur le forum Paradox :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...nments.926557/

----------


## PeterKmad

> J'adore ce jeu, même s'il lui manque l'ergonomie d'Endless Space, mais j'ai un souci bien gênant. Il m'est impossible de terraformer les planètes alors que j'ai la techno pour les stations de terraformation, les ressources nécessaires : gaz et liquide de terraformation et une capacité de 5000/5000 en crédit énergétique... Oh sinon un petit bug mi-amusant mi-gênant, suite à l'occupation de l'unique planète d'un vassal rebelle, quand il s'est calmé, j'ai fait retirer les troupes mais ça m'indique toujours que la planète est occupée, du coup elle ne produit rien...


Pour la terraformation, il n'existe pas de bug connu, mais la quantité de gaz et/ou liquide varie en fonction des planètes que tu modifie, et c'est assez élevé -> http://www.stellariswiki.com/Terraforming
 Et lorsque que tu te rend sur l'onglet terraformation, il ne t'indique pas les ressources nécessaires, mais les ressources manquantes, même si ce n'est pas très clair.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, un diplomate amical vient de qualifier mes "Fungi de Yuggoth" de "aimables chanterelles Mi-go". Ce jeu est magique.

----------


## Wolfram

> Si tu lis l'anglais, il y a un guide là-dessus sur le forum Paradox :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...nments.926557/


Merci infiniment !  ::lol::  
C'est exactement le genre de site que je cherchais mais comme un c** je suis pas allé voir sur le forum du jeu ^^'

Vraiment merci !

----------


## Avik

ouais c’est pas mal merci.
Ce qui serait bien aussi c'est un graphique visuel pour les armes. avec des flèches partout qui indique quelle arme est efficace contre quel bouclier et quelle contremesure adopter si qq a  ::): .

----------


## Wolfram

Pareillement je souhaiterais connaitre vos avis (a tout ceux qui auront envis de le donner)

A propos des quel type d'armements ce tourne votre cœur et pourquoi  ::):

----------


## petraque

> Pareillement je souhaiterais connaitre vos avis (a tout ceux qui auront envis de le donner)
> 
> A propos des quel type d'armements ce tourne votre cœur et pourquoi


J'adore les torpilles comme ca, si le gars a max le shield, il est marron.

----------


## zivilain

Merci *PeterKmad*, je vais pouvoir aller piller ce qu'il me manque.  ::lol::

----------


## Enyss

> J'adore les torpilles comme ca, si le gars a max le shield, il est marron.


Par contre les point defense sont beaucoup trop efficaces. 

Un seul point defense ça neutralise un paquet de torpilles, rendant les torpilles totalement inefficaces face à quelqu'un de bien préparé (et j'insiste sur le totalement). 

Début de partie > torpilles
Fin de partie > armes à énergie

----------


## Tellmarch

Non rien, j'suis à la bourre en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Par contre les point defense sont beaucoup trop efficaces. 
> 
> Un seul point defense ça neutralise un paquet de torpilles, rendant les torpilles totalement inefficaces face à quelqu'un de bien préparé (et j'insiste sur le totalement). 
> 
> Début de partie > torpilles
> Fin de partie > armes à énergie


En fin de partie, les torpilles défoncent les unbidden, ils ont pas de PDs sur leurs vaisseaux.

----------


## smokytoks

Personnellement, je fais des flottes mixtes Torpilles/Plasma, ce n'est pas le plus optimisé (pour ça, il faut s'adapter à l'adversaire) mais ça passe partout...

Par contre, je dis bien "flottes", pas vaisseaux qu'il faut garder spécialisés...

Ne pas hésiter non plus à adapter la posture (via les ordinateurs de combat) en fonction de l'armement et du fit shield/armor...

----------


## pouf

> J'adore ce jeu, même s'il lui manque l'ergonomie d'Endless Space, mais j'ai un souci bien gênant. Il m'est impossible de terraformer les planètes alors que j'ai la techno pour les stations de terraformation, les ressources nécessaires : gaz et liquide de terraformation et une capacité de 5000/5000 en crédit énergétique... Oh sinon un petit bug mi-amusant mi-gênant, suite à l'occupation de l'unique planète d'un vassal rebelle, quand il s'est calmé, j'ai fait retirer les troupes mais ça m'indique toujours que la planète est occupée, du coup elle ne produit rien...


Pour terraformer, il faut construire une base qui terraforme autour de la planète.

Si tu as déjà une base autour (genre mine ou exploration), il faut d'abord la détruire

----------


## Harlockin

C'est débile d'ailleurs, on peu bien construire une station de minerai et une de recherche sur la même planète..

----------


## Enyss

> En fin de partie, les torpilles défoncent les unbidden, ils ont pas de PDs sur leurs vaisseaux.


Yep, je parlais contre les autres "joueurs"

----------


## zivilain

Pouf, le souci ne venait pas d'une absence de station, mais de l'indication des ressources nécessaires. Il y a un vrai besoin de revoir l'affichage de certains points. Comme les ressources nécessaires pour la terraformation ou l'intérêt des réponses à choix multiples lors des phases diplomatiques, ou encore les planètes qui restent occupées alors qu'il n'y a plus d'armées dessus.

----------


## Seymos

Faut revoir aussi la gestion des secteurs. En l'état, c'est juste pas jouable : on peut pas déléguer la construction de stations, on peut plus gérer les stations d'observation quand elles sont dans un secteur, etc...

L'idée est interessante, mais y a des pans qui devraient rester en gestion centralisée, ou alors il faut que les secteurs gagnent en autonomie.

----------


## the_wamburger

Pour les secteurs je remets ça ici (ça date d'avant le patch) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...to_make_using/

----------


## Da-Soth

> Par contre les point defense sont beaucoup trop efficaces. 
> 
> Un seul point defense ça neutralise un paquet de torpilles, rendant les torpilles totalement inefficaces face à quelqu'un de bien préparé (et j'insiste sur le totalement). 
> 
> Début de partie > torpilles
> Fin de partie > armes à énergie


Oui. Surtout que les armes à Energie ont l'avantage de pouvoir être couplées avec des armes qui tombent les boucliers (les disrupteurs).

Disrupteurs + Lance-Plasma (qui perce le blindage) est la combinaison gagnante. Tu ajoutes des Points de Défense et ta flotte peut affronter n'importe qui. Même les Empires Déchus se font déchirer sans avoir à utiliser des missiles.

----------


## fractguy

Sinon, mes Champi-Mignon sont bien embétés... Avec leur empire qui s'étend dans chaque interstice libre de la galaxie, leur ethos finit par avoir du plomb dans l'aile (-40% de malus de distance, bonjour, cay le bordel). Et l'impensable a finir par se produire: des champi-Mignons xénophobe ont fait leur apparition (ainsi que des aliens trop c... pour s'apercevoir que quand on est xénophobe, migrer dans un empire xénophile est pas forcément une super idée).

La purge n'étant pas une solution envisageable, nos gouvernants se trouvaient devant un problème inconnu, avec une populace se pleignant que le Poux Interstellaire d'à coté faisait rien qu'à conchier des mucosités partout sur les mycéliums de décoration pour la fête du Xtrublz spongieux Enchanté.

Et c'est alors que l'illumination vint: il suffisait de regrouper tous les mécontents ensemble sur une planète périphérique, afin de leur expliquer les fondements de la philosophie xénophile sans pour autant perturber le reste de la société.

C'est ainsi que le Centre de Rééducation Rigolo vit le jour. Tout d'abord, les nouveaux arrivants sont acceuillis au bunker Centre d'Integration Enthousiaste, dirigés par une aimable peuplade de tortue militaristes fanatiques, et secondés par des kapos médecins psioniques spécialisés en thérapie sociétale, avant d'être relaché sur les secteurs dédiés de la planète, où nos nouveaux colons pourront s'ébattre au milieu des monstruosités xénomorphes policiers de proximités spécialement formés à la gestion des foules...

Encore une victoire de la Joie et de l'Amitié dans le monde merveilleux des Champi-Mignons  :Bave:

----------


## LaVaBo

Le fait de pas pouvoir prioriser une cible rend l'affrontement avec les machin de merde d'outre-espace super lourd.

Ils ont des sortes de champs de mines qui ralentissent fortement mes vaisseaux dans une zone d'effet. Je dois atteindre un objectif au centre.
Sauf que vu comme mes unités sont ralenties, des stacks ennemis arrivent à portée et engagent le combat avant que je sois à portée de la cible (dans ce cas, on ne peut plus ordonner que la fuite, et la flotte entière engage le combat). Et l'ennemi a beaucoup de stacks costauds.

Si je pète les stations qui génèrent les aoe de ralentissement, ça nécessite de perdre des vaisseaux sous le feux des flottes ennemies pendant que la station est pilonnée (

Spoiler Alert! 


il y a des putains de boucliers+++ avec regen presque instantanée

), et elles sont reconstruites avant que je puisse remonter un assaut. Si je tente de foncer sur l'objectif, les flottes ennemies attaquent et je dois fuir.

Mes vassaux ne font rien, vu que c'est pas une guerre conventionnelle, ils n'amènent pas leurs flottes. J'ai tenté d'offrir un accès militaire aux gros voisins, mais ils ne bougent pas.

Donc j'ai déjà attaqué 3-4 fois, sans péter plus de 5-6k aux flottes ennemies (

Spoiler Alert! 


de 17k chacune, et avec des renforts qui arrivent apparemment tout le temps et me prennent mes systèmes à une vitesse alarmante

), et en pétant au maximum deux stations, aussitôt reconstruites. J'ai dû reconstruire pour 15k minéraux de vaissaeux. Je vois pas vraiment comment atteindre cette putain de cible, sans possibilité d'ordonner une attaque suicide. 
"Messieurs, la plupart d'entre nous ne reverra pas la terre, mais si nous échouons, c'est l'univers entier qui tombera", un truc du style. Pas "oh putain, il y a une flotte plus grosse que nous à portée de missile, tout le monde dessus!!"

----------


## Enax

Pour les vassaux, si tu déclares la guerre à un empire quelconque, ils viendront se stacker sur ta flotte.

Pour la bataille, tu peux envoyer une flotte de quelques corvettes pour attirer les vaisseaux ennemis d'un côté du système, puis ramener ensuite le gros de tes forces par l'autre côté.


Mais globalement, je suis d'accord, on manque d'emprise sur les combats. L'autre jour mon allié s'est fait décimé par une flotte plus importante, alors que la mienne, encore plus nombreuse, était dans le même système mais s'arrêtait pour détruire chaque foutue station minière rencontrée en chemin.

----------


## IriK

Dans la version beta 1.1.0 normalement les IA se charge un peu des "catastrophes".

T'a tenté d'attaquer avec plusieurs packs sous divers angles ? Ca prend souvent au dépourvu l'ennemi car pris sous un feu croisé, en plus de permettre d'avoir plusieurs amiraux au lieu d'un unique.

Faut pas hésiter aussi a construire des stations militaires avec des drones de réparations  dans les systèmes avoisinant pour palier au éventuel replis.

----------


## florent28

Vous arrivez parfois à négocier des accords de passage pour les flottes armées ? Car je vais devoir me résoudre à déclarer la guerre à un empire qui m'aime bien, mais me refuse le passage pour aller dans un secteur m'appartenant. C'est quand même très con.

----------


## IriK

> Vous arrivez parfois à négocier des accords de passage pour les flottes armées ? Car je vais devoir me résoudre à déclarer la guerre à un empire qui m'aime bien, mais me refuse le passage pour aller dans un secteur m'appartenant. C'est quand même très con.


Juste les alliés peuvent te laisser passé.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dans la version beta 1.1.0 normalement les IA se charge un peu des "catastrophes".
> 
> T'a tenté d'attaquer avec plusieurs packs sous divers angles ? Ca prend souvent au dépourvu l'ennemi car pris sous un feu croisé, en plus de permettre d'avoir plusieurs amiraux au lieu d'un unique.
> 
> Faut pas hésiter aussi a construire des stations militaires avec des drones de réparations  dans les systèmes avoisinant pour palier au éventuel replis.


Je n'ai presque plus de minéraux là, le truc a spawné en plein milieu de mon secteur perso et se gave en exterminant mes planètes et mines, pendant que je tente de reconstruire une flotte (j'ai perdu plus de 30k de puissance de feu).
Donc c'est mort pour les stations, je n'ai plus de 2e flotte, pour avoir une puissance équivalente à un de leur stack je peux pas mettre plus de 1500 de puissance dans une seconde flotte, et en plus il coupe mon empire en deux (avec le jump drive, obligé de passer par les secteurs envahis pour attaquer, des secteurs ne sont plus liés au reste de l'empire, bref tout part en couilles).

La prochaine fois je resterais pas à 50% de fleet limit après 2 siècles, même cerné de bisounours xénophile apparemment inoffensifs...

----------


## florent28

> Juste les alliés peuvent te laisser passé.


L'accord de passage n'est pas automatique quand on est allié ?

Edit : a priori, j'ai la même situation : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...r-link.928083/

----------


## IriK

> La prochaine fois je resterais pas à 50% de fleet limit après 2 siècles, même cerné de bisounours xénophile apparemment inoffensifs...


Ah mais là c'était perdu d'avance  :^_^: 

Faut avoir minimum plus de 60K de flottes, et spécialisé anti laser de surcroit si tu tombe sur eux.

Faut aussi ne pas hésité de faire le chasseur : tu détruit quelques stations des systèmes environnent de la faille. Après un certain temps, ses vaisseaux de construction viennent rebâtir les stations, suivit quelques fois de 1 à 2 flottes de 17K. Là, faut a tout prix les détruire pour réduire ses forces lors de la batailles finale.
Dès que c'est fait, faut ce replier vers la station de réparation près de la faille (construite précédemment).
Ensuite attaquer tout de suite, par l'angle d'arrivée le plus proche de la faille, pour ne pas lui laissé le temps de faire venir des renforts.




> L'accord de passage n'est pas automatique quand on est allié ?


Je crois pas.
Offre lui du minerais, généralement ils adorent ça.

----------


## florent28

Mais je ne parle pas d'un allié, juste un empire qui m'aime bien, mais qui ne veut pas laisser passer mes flottes de combat.

A priori, dans le lien que j'ai posté, il faut demander l'accès en même temps que le NAP et autre traité de migration.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Offre lui du minerais, généralement ils adorent ça.


C'est un peu pété d'ailleurs, à des moments où on croule sous le minerais, les mecs acceptent des accords commerciaux dès qu'on en ajoute quelques centaines, à partir du moment où il n'y a pas de malus -1000 sur la proposition.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah mais là c'était perdu d'avance 
> 
> Faut avoir minimum plus de 60K de flottes, et spécialisé anti laser de surcroit si tu tombe sur eux.


J'étais à 38k, avec un armement tiers max mais un peu de tout (premier end game, je savais pas à quoi m'attendre, et je pensais que l'événement apocalyptique arriverait plus tard, même si j'avais eu une fausse alerte avec un robot going postal). Il faut de quoi tomber leurs boucliers aussi, c'est tellement long au laser/torpilles... Mais j'ai très peu prêté attention au design des vaisseaux jusqu'ici.

Le temps d'update des vaisseaux dépend de quels facteurs? Avec les dernières technologies et une grosse flotte, c'est vraiment long, mais en divisant ma flotte en 2, j'ai pas l'impression que ça diminue beaucoup.

----------


## IriK

> C'est un peu pété d'ailleurs, à des moments où on croule sous le minerais, les mecs acceptent des accords commerciaux dès qu'on en ajoute quelques centaines, à partir du moment où il n'y a pas de malus -1000 sur la proposition.


Faut croire qu'ils sont trop con pour avoir du cash en réserve  ::trollface:: 




> J'étais à 38k, avec un armement tiers max mais un peu de tout (premier end game, je savais pas à quoi m'attendre, et je pensais que l'événement apocalyptique arriverait plus tard, même si j'avais eu une fausse alerte avec un robot going postal). Il faut de quoi tomber leurs boucliers aussi, c'est tellement long au laser/torpilles... Mais j'ai très peu prêté attention au design des vaisseaux jusqu'ici.
> 
> Le temps d'update des vaisseaux dépend de quels facteurs? Avec les dernières technologies et une grosse flotte, c'est vraiment long, mais en divisant ma flotte en 2, j'ai pas l'impression que ça diminue beaucoup.


J'ai eu un boost avec les technologie que j'ai obtenu suite au conflit avec le Fallen.
Faut dire que c'est pratique d'avoir des boucliers et des blindages niveau 5 avant tout le monde  :Eclope: 


Il faut *ABSOLUMENT* diviser sa flotte par le nombre de spatioport que l'on possède pour diminuer le temps d'upgrade de la flotte :
avec 60K j'ai eu une upgrade estimer a plus de 10 ANS !  ::XD:: 

Maintenant, il semble que la beta ai régler le problème ; j'ai l'impression que cela est beaucoup plus rapide.

----------


## pouf

Oui les upgrades c'est bug et trop long mais bon j'ai un vassal avec un temps d'intégration de 112 ans donc y a pire ^^

----------


## IriK

> Oui les upgrades c'est bug et trop long mais bon j'ai un vassal avec un temps d'intégration de 112 ans donc y a pire ^^


Il fait quel taille par rapport à toi ?  :WTF:

----------


## zivilain

Florent 28, moi ce sont les autres empires qui m'offrent de me laisser passer, ils sont trop meugnons. J'ai un peuple pacifiste, donc il parait "gentil", mais c'est la 2° plus grosse flotte de la galaxie à quasi égalité avec celle du plus gros empire qui a pourtant double de planètes. 

Je trouvais déjà que 760 mois c'était long pour une intégration, mais 112 ans...

----------


## pouf

> Il fait quel taille par rapport à toi ?


C'est le vert la : 

D'ailleurs le rouge prendr quasi autant de temps à intégrer ^^

edit : j'ai dis des bêtises, le rouge prend 159 ans lui

----------


## IriK

> C'est le vert la : http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bfe...56fe314e0e.jpg
> 
> D'ailleurs le rouge prendr quasi autant de temps à intégrer ^^
> 
> edit : j'ai dis des bêtises, le rouge prend 159 ans lui


Tu les a autans fait blobber ? Car là, ils font tout les 2 quand même chacun 2/3 de ta taille !
T'a un malus de relation a cause de la puissance de tes vassaux justement ? 

En tout cas t'est tranquille jusqu'à l'arrivée de la crise, profite en.

----------


## pouf

En fait la je joue Empire Transcendant Fanatic Collectiviste Spiritualiste et j'ai vassalisé mes gros voisins récemment ^^

Quand j'intègre un sujet, je purge la population pour n'avoir que des gars ayant la même éthique (1150 de population qui doivent quasi tous avoir cette éthique la ^^ ) mais mes vassaux sont quasi tous déloyaux ^^

Sur le screen, je suis occupé d'attaquer le Fallen Empire en bas à droite avec comme objectif de libérer 50% de ses planètes pour avoir un nouveau voisin avec mon éthique et le vassaliser rapidement.

Le truc pour forcer les planètes que tu intègre à choisir ton éthique c'est 



Spoiler Alert! 



- Purger toute la population sauf un bonhomme
- Déplacer un esclave de ton éthique sur la planète
- Si la nouvelle population qui apparaît n'est pas de la même ethique, tu enslave la pop et elle disparaît
- Tu répète ça tout les mois
- En 1 an ou 2, tu as une planète de fanatique

----------


## Avik

Ça sert a qq chose d'avoir tout le monde de la même ethique ?
Et quelqu un a déjà vu un vassal trahir? j essai de tous les passer loyaux mais même déloyal j ai pas l impression que ça change grand chose je sais pas si les trahisons sont codées ...

----------


## Benounet

Je pense pas que l'IA le fasse, c'est une possibilite quasi exclusive au joueur.
Avoir la meme ethique sur une meme planete ca permet d'eviter un malus de contenterie mais sur des mondes differents j'en ai pas la moindre idee.

----------


## Darkath

> Ça sert a qq chose d'avoir tout le monde de la même ethique ?...



Si ils ont une éthique différentes il vont pas être d'accord avec les lois de l'empire et se taper des malus de bonheur et potentiellement vouloir se révolter si ils en ont gros. Mais c'est assez simple de garder le bonheur assez haut.

----------


## DennoD

Merci aux canards pour les conseils sur ja gestion de l'Empire et de la flotte, ça passe beaucoup mieux !

Par contre, la vassalisation, c'est toujours pas ça :D Mon empire vient d'éclater en 5 bubbles, des soulèvement de partout, et pour aucune raison logique. Juste des dissensions dans l'empire.
C'est relou ce truc, faudrait une option "bonheur à 100% tous le temps".

Mais bon, il vient de repartir dans ma liste de jeu en stand-by, vraiment trop léger au final.

----------


## fractguy

> Si ils ont une éthique différentes il vont pas être d'accord avec les lois de l'empire et se taper des malus de bonheur et potentiellement vouloir se révolter si ils en ont gros. Mais c'est assez simple de garder le bonheur assez haut.


Ca part vite en sucette quand meme. Je me tape du -60% de bonheur tout cumulé sur un simple xenophobe, -80% si fanatique. Meme avec une démocratie irénique + dome du bonheur + leader 5 etoiles + zoo + clinique frontaliere, ça suffit pas à éponger le malus  ::P: 

Bon après il suffit d'etre patient: ils finissent par émigrer d'eux-même. Et si ils s'incrustent, direct le centre de rééducation  ::P:

----------


## Avik

Ok merci j'ai jamais fais gaffes a l éthique mais j'ai check quand mème le bonheur sur ma 60aine de planètes personne n'a jamais été a moins de 60% ...
Et les factions en grand coup de corruption des leader et 2 jours après ils n'y a plus personne et c'est réglé pour toujours donc bon pas de quoi s'en soucier j ai l impression.

----------


## IriK

> En fait la je joue Empire Transcendant Fanatic Collectiviste Spiritualiste et j'ai vassalisé mes gros voisins récemment ^^
> 
> Quand j'intègre un sujet, je purge la population pour n'avoir que des gars ayant la même éthique (1150 de population qui doivent quasi tous avoir cette éthique la ^^ ) mais mes vassaux sont quasi tous déloyaux ^^
> 
> Sur le screen, je suis occupé d'attaquer le Fallen Empire en bas à droite avec comme objectif de libérer 50% de ses planètes pour avoir un nouveau voisin avec mon éthique et le vassaliser rapidement.
> 
> Le truc pour forcer les planètes que tu intègre à choisir ton éthique c'est 
> 
> 
> ...


La technique de psychopathe  ::XD:: 
Avec mes Mandaloriens, seul les xénophobes fanatiques ainsi que les pacifiste (et bizarrement presque tous des élevés  ::|: ) sont asservie  :Eclope:

----------


## pouf

C'est RP  :B): 

Si je devais le refaire par contre, j'utiliserais plus la technique de la libération de planète vu que ça te crée des voisins ayant ton éthique.

Cela fait moins de gens à purger et des voisins qui te détestent moins.

Sinon oui, mes gros vassaux sont déloyaux avec une opinion à -200/300 et pour le moment ils n'ont jamais essayé de se rebeller. (ils auraient aucune chance de toute façon  ::ninja:: )

Et la je peux blober salement si je le veux. J'avais 70k de flotte, tout mes vassaux réunis doivent avoir 100k+. La guerre contre le FE en bas à droite m'a couté 10k de flotte (ma flotte 1 qui s'est retrouvée attaquée seule dans un coin) mais m'a rapporté un paquet de technologies de pointes grâce aux débris (10 ans pour améliorer mes flottes existantes ^^)

Je peux normalement vassaliser tout le reste de la galaxie assez facilement mais j'attends l'event de fin en espérant que ce ne soit pas Unbidden ou Robot que j'ai déjà vu avant


Ma première partie en Ironman avec une ethique limite cheatée vu que tu as plein d'esclave, tu tue la galaxie mais tout le monde est content et une dernière victoire pour le corvette spam ^^

Mes flottes font 200 corvettes (160 corvettes laser tech, 40 corvettes PD) et 2 Battleship ayant chacun des modules de contrôle que j'ai découvert (donc 10 BS au total)

J'ai vassalisé des voisins entier en ne perdant que 1 ou 2k de flotte donc le nerf qui passe avec le prochain patch est largement justifié

----------


## zivilain

Si vous avez peur des changement d'éthique, il suffit de prendre le trait conformiste qui donne -20% et de cumuler avec un gouvernement théocrate, l'un des modèles rajoute -10% en changement d'éthique, un petit coup de xénophobie par dessus et roulez jeunesse. Comme ça, vous n'aurez que votre race dans votre empire, voire des avec des robots si ça vous tente, certains n'ont pas de trait éthique.

Et c'est relou le stack des unités. Mon allié a déclaré la guerre et bim toutes ses flottes et ses vassales se sont groupées à moi. J'ai dû faire le gros du travail sans bénéfice du coup, vu qu'il faisait une guerre de "libération"...

Sinon pour coloniser toutes les planètes sans malus et avec la même race, quelqu'un a déjà essayé la modification génétique ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvait modifier le trait planétaire de populations choisies.

----------


## fractguy

Oui, la libération de planete c'est le top niveau expension.

Les planetes libérées récuperent le meme ethos que leur libérateur. Et la civ nouvellement crée va vite se rechercher un protecteur parmi ses voisins, généralement le plus puissant avec un ethos compatible. Du coup si c'est toi le libérateur, une petite embassade à la création de la civ, et 1 ou 2 ans plus tard tu récupères un vassal avec qui tu auras d'excellente relation et que tu pourras integrer sans probleme.

Sinon petite question: dans un secteur donné, tu peux mettre autant de planetes que tu veux. Mais y a une limite qui provoque des malus ou pas du tout?




> Sinon pour coloniser toutes les planètes sans malus et avec la même race, quelqu'un a déjà essayé la modification génétique ? J'ai vu qu'on pouvait modifier le trait planétaire de populations choisies.


C'est tres tres loin devant la terraformation. 

1-Tu envoies ton colon sur n'importe quelle planete
2-Une fois débarqué, tu le retrofites lui et la pop naissante (cout: 300 société, même pas un mois de recherche au stade ou tu débloques cette tech) selon le type de monde que tu veux.
3-Enjoy

----------


## Enax

> Sinon petite question: dans un secteur donné, tu peux mettre autant de planetes que tu veux. Mais y a une limite qui provoque des malus ou pas du tout?


Pas de limite, sur une précédente partie j'avais un seul gros secteur avec +120 planètes.




> C'est tres tres loin devant la terraformation. 
> 
> 1-Tu envoies ton colon sur n'importe quelle planete
> 2-Une fois débarqué, tu le retrofites lui et la pop naissante (cout: 300 société, même pas un mois de recherche au stade ou tu débloques cette tech) selon le type de monde que tu veux.
> 3-Enjoy


Sauf que la génétique est limitée, pas la terraformation. Il peut être plus intéressant d'utiliser ses points de génétique sur d'autres trucs.


Sinon, il est aussi possible que la pop d'une planète mute toute seule. J'avais colonisé une planète tropicale par erreur. Mes colons se sont adaptés d'eux même en tropical. Ils ont aussi changé tous leurs autres traits, ce qui est plus embêtant.

----------


## fractguy

Merci pour l'info  ::): 

Sinon l'adaptation au monde est pas pris en compte dans la limite des points génétique, cette partie est gratuite. Le seul défaut mineur est que tu peux pas rétrofiter deux fois une même pop, donc tu devras toujours utiliser une souche non-modifiée pour coloniser d'autres types de mondes.

A coté de ça la terraformation c'est 10 ans pour rendre le monde viable et une blinde en crédits. Vraiment utile que sur les mondes hyper-hostiles genre toxiques ou radioactifs.




> Sinon, il est aussi possible que la pop d'une planète mute toute seule. J'avais colonisé une planète tropicale par erreur. Mes colons se sont adaptés d'eux même en tropical. Ils ont aussi changé tous leurs autres traits, ce qui est plus embêtant.


 ::O: 

Ca m'est jamais arrivé ça. T'es sur que c'est pas un alien avec la même apparence que ta pop qui a migré?

----------


## Aosia

> Pas de limite, sur une précédente partie j'avais un seul gros secteur avec +120 planètes.



Putain, comme un con j'ai fais des secteurs avec 5 planètes max... bon, c'est seulement ma deuxième partie, j'ai encore des choses à découvrir !  :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

> Ca m'est jamais arrivé ça. T'es sur que c'est pas un alien avec la même apparence que ta pop qui a migré?




Nan, ça m'est arrivé aussi. Ca m'avait pop des "meta-humains" qui étaient adaptés au désert à partir de mes humains tout normaux.

----------


## IriK

> A coté de ça la terraformation c'est 10 ans pour rendre le monde viable et une blinde en crédits. Vraiment utile que sur les mondes hyper-hostiles genre toxiques ou radioactifs.


Vers 2380 j'avais tellement d'apport énergétique que tout les ans il y avait le lancement d'au moins 2 terraformations  :Eclope:

----------


## nutopia

Perso je suis toujours sur ma première partie...
Comment vous faites pour "réussir" une mutation génétique? J'en ai tentées deux et les deux ont foiré...

----------


## Aosia

> Perso je suis toujours sur ma première partie...
> Comment vous faites pour "réussir" une mutation génétique? J'en ai tentées deux et les deux ont foiré...


Tu fais bien la recherche dans le tableau de quête une fois lancée ?

----------


## fractguy

Ah ben je savais pas, c'est fun ça  ::):  J'imagine que ça n'arrive que si tu es sur des mondes à 20%

C'est surtout 10 ans contre 10 jours qui me pose un pb pour la terraformation^^

----------


## Wolfram

Question pour tous ^^ qu'elle sont vos méthode de déplacement préféré ? ?

Distorsion / hyperlien / troue de ver / psy / ...autre (même si je pense avoir tout dis)

----------


## IriK

> Question pour tous ^^ qu'elle sont vos méthode de déplacement préféré ? ?
> 
> Distorsion / hyperlien / troue de ver / psy / ...autre (même si je pense avoir tout dis)


Hyperline pour tous, car sinon c'est d'un chiant de jouer au chat et la souris lors des conflits  ::ninja::

----------


## nutopia

> Tu fais bien la recherche dans le tableau de quête une fois lancée ?


Je me tape un message comme quoi la recherche a échoué.
Quand tu parles de "tableau de quête", tu veux dire le menu qu'on atteint avec F5? Je ne suis pas passé par là.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Hyperline pour tous, car sinon c'est d'un chiant de jouer au chat et la souris lors des conflits


Ca dépend un peu.
Warp c'est bien pour l'exploration en début de jeu mais c'est leeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnntttttttttttttt
Hyperlane c'est bien pour la défense.
Wormhole c'est bien pour l'attaque mais en tout début de partie le prix des stations demande d'être un peu patient. Mais ca ne dure pas longtemps.

dans l'ensemble je dirai que Wormhole>hyperlane>Warp

mais bon ... c'est du ressenti personnel.

----------


## fractguy

> Je me tape un message comme quoi la recherche a échoué.
> Quand tu parles de "tableau de quête", tu veux dire le menu qu'on atteint avec F5? Je ne suis pas passé par là.


Si c'est des aliens que tu essayes de modifier, il faut que tu es un acces civil aux frontières de la civ d'où ils sont originaires

----------


## zivilain

Je colle tout le monde en Distorsion, je trouve ça plus sympa de naviguer comme on veut sur la map, et j'ai débloqué le bond psy en techno rare, je l'ai collé sur toute ma flotte. Hyperline, les flottes font parfois de sacrés détours juste pour aller dans un système en face, parce qu'il n'y a pas de lignes directes. Ce n'est pas le mieux, je trouve. Et sinon vous aussi, vous avez des flottes qui se "perdent" quand elles doivent rentrer d'un conflit ?

A part ça vive les mods, on peut enfin mettre d'autres têtes et des drapeaux plus variés :

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Je me tape un message comme quoi la recherche a échoué.
> Quand tu parles de "tableau de quête", tu veux dire le menu qu'on atteint avec F5? Je ne suis pas passé par là.


Après avoir sélectionné la mutation en passant par le menu Espèce, ça crée un projet de recherche dans le journal (F5) comme pour certaines anomalies.
Le projet doit être lancé dans un temps limité sinon il échoue, mais une fois lancé il réussit à tout les coups.

----------


## smokytoks

Même principe pour "Uplift" une espèce "pre-sentient"...

----------


## Kruos

> Ca dépend un peu.
> Warp c'est bien pour l'exploration en début de jeu mais c'est leeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnntttttttttttttt
> Hyperlane c'est bien pour la défense.
> Wormhole c'est bien pour l'attaque mais en tout début de partie le prix des stations demande d'être un peu patient. Mais ca ne dure pas longtemps.
> 
> dans l'ensemble je dirai que Wormhole>hyperlane>Warp
> 
> mais bon ... c'est du ressenti personnel.


Pareil.

----------


## pouf

Le mieux c'est hyperlane pour tout le monde sinon c'est du benny hill pour rattraper les flottes ennemies pendant les guerres ^^

----------


## Kruos

> Le mieux c'est hyperlane pour tout le monde sinon c'est du benny hill pour rattraper les flottes ennemies pendant les guerres ^^


Mouais, hyperlane pour tout le monde ça fait un peu noob land, l'aspect stratégique en prend un coup, on a l'impression de jouer à Endless Space.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Tous aux abris ! un troll de l'espace !!!  :Boom:

----------


## IriK

> Mouais, hyperlane pour tout le monde ça fait un peu noob land, l'aspect stratégique en prend un coup, on a l'impression de jouer à Endless Space.


L'aspect stratégique en prend un coup ?
C'est tout le contraire et fait réfléchir a comment gérer son expansion suivant ces mêmes lignes hyper spatiales.

L'ia est d'une connerie pas possible, jouant à la souris et arrivant telle une débile dès que l'on s'attaque à sa capitale ; quelque soit sa force...

----------


## zivilain

Pas un troll Enyss, j'ai eu la même impression et j'adore ES. C'est plus facile de gérer ses frontières avec les hyperlines, en stationnant des forces aux bons endroits et en prenant les noeuds stratégiques avec des avant-postes, un peu comme dans ES. Une flotte, une bonne forteresse pour la soutenir et c'est réglé. 

Tiens un truc sympa qui manque, c'est une devise pour les empires, nations, etc.

----------


## Enyss

Wormhole ça pourrait être bien stratégique si les stations coutaient plus cher (et que l'IA savait s'en servir). 

Car si tu détruis les stations adverses, tu le paralyses complètement

----------


## the_wamburger

> A part ça vive les mods, on peut enfin mettre d'autres têtes et des drapeaux plus variés




Et donc surtout du 95 E. On la comprend la manipulation génétique nécessaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

J'ai joué en full hyper lane pour éviter benny hill > au final le temps que j'arrive dans un system l'IA se barre déjà, et on tourne en rond pendant 10 ans.

----------


## Wolfram

J'ai l'impression qu'on est pas nombreux a aimer le warp :/ 

C'est lent.
Oui.

Mais quelle liberté  ::): 

Et puis après tout.
Je suis une machine.
J'ai le temps.
Ma supériorité est mathématique.
La victoire est au bout.

----------


## Benounet

> Je colle tout le monde en Distorsion, je trouve ça plus sympa de naviguer comme on veut sur la map, et j'ai débloqué le bond psy en techno rare, je l'ai collé sur toute ma flotte. Hyperline, les flottes font parfois de sacrés détours juste pour aller dans un système en face, parce qu'il n'y a pas de lignes directes. Ce n'est pas le mieux, je trouve. Et sinon vous aussi, vous avez des flottes qui se "perdent" quand elles doivent rentrer d'un conflit ?
> 
> A part ça vive les mods, on peut enfin mettre d'autres têtes et des drapeaux plus variés : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/254675hypimp.jpg


Les flottes qui se perdent c'est quand elles se retrouvent coincee  dans un systeme duquel elles ne peuvent pas sortir via un seul "saut". Ca arrive assez souvent quand tu decouvres les premiers empires environnants. La flotte va repop sur ta capitale apres X temps (assez court) au lieu d'etre sur le systeme neutre/allie le plus proche (comme elle l'aurait fait si elle avait pu sortir du systeme par elle meme).

----------


## Critias

J'ai _"gagné"_ grâce à la révolte de l'IA.
Dès que j'ai reçu le premier message d'un soulèvement des machines de l'autre côté de la galaxie, j'ai purger tous les robots de toutes mes planètes.
Au fur et à mesure, l'IA a colonisé des planètes chez mes voisins, il a suffit de les vassaliser ou de créer une alliance avec eux pour pénétrer leurs frontières et virer les robots hors de leurs anciennes planètes pour ensuite les annexer gratuitement. 

Comble du vice pour annexer les dites planètes, j'utilisai des synthétiques afin d'avoir 5 pops pour pouvoir mettre à jour le vaisseau de colonisation déjà en place (sinon quelqu'un d'autre annexe la planète dès que je vire mes troupes au sol) et ensuite échanger 1 robot avec un 1 pure race de ma planète natale (qui subira une petite évolution génétique rapide au passage), et enfin purger les synthétiques et les robots devenus inutiles et potentiellement dangereux.  :Cigare: 

D'ailleurs c'est un peu triste, les autres races aliens ne font absolument rien contre les robots. Je suis tombé sur des planètes qui sont restées plusieurs décennies avec 4 pauvres défenseurs, 3 pops de robots et pas de station de défense, il suffit d'envoyer un vaisseau de transport avec quelques soldats génétiquement modifiés et c'est plié.

C'était mon premier 4X de Paradox donc j'ai mis un peu de temps avant de me détourner de mon intention initiale d'être une sorte de virus qui coloniserait tout sur son passage pour plutôt devenir un parasite qui profite des races plus faibles autours de lui. A cause du système de combat qui empêche de coloniser complètement les systèmes des adversaires qui ont plus de 3-4 planètes en une seule guerre (ainsi que des 10 années de cesser le feu avec le dernier adversaire) et de la limitation de la flotte à 1000 qui pousse à vassaliser/faire des alliances pour augmenter le nombre de vaisseaux qu'on engage quand on entre en guerre.
Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas trouvé d'intérêt à absorber les vassaux en fin de partie vu que je me serai retrouvé avec leurs flottes sous mon commandement, m'obligeant à les détruire pour repasser à 1K, autant les garder comme vassaux, pas de grève/sabotage à gérer et on profite de leur flotte.  ::trollface:: 



edit: changement d'hôte pour les images.

----------


## Enyss

> J'ai joué en full hyper lane pour éviter benny hill > au final le temps que j'arrive dans un system l'IA se barre déjà, et on tourne en rond pendant 10 ans.


Les stations !  ::lol::

----------


## nutopia

> Après avoir sélectionné la mutation en passant par le menu Espèce, ça crée un projet de recherche dans le journal (F5) comme pour certaines anomalies.
> Le projet doit être lancé dans un temps limité sinon il échoue, mais une fois lancé il réussit à tout les coups.


Nom de Zeus... ::unsure:: 
OK merci!
De mon côté, je suis arrivé au moment où c'est complètement injouable (dans les 2450 je crois). Le jeu rame à mort. J'ai dépassé la "fin de partie" mais j'aurais aimé tout essayer avant d'en commencer une deuxième.

----------


## Darkath

> Les stations !


elles tiennent a peu près 2 secondes et demi  ::P:  ce qui me permet de rattraper la flotte ennemi qui fait un saut d'urgence et c'est reparti pour benny hill sauf que j'ai 250 minerais en moins  :^_^:

----------


## Enyss

C'est sur que si tu lui cours après... y'a pas de raison logique que tu la rattrape si elle ne s'arrête pas.

----------


## pouf

Le mieux si tu es en supériorité c'est de diviser ta flotte, une partie en poursuite et avec l'autre tu l'attaques chez lui.

Dans quasi tout les cas, sa flotte va revenir et se faire prendre en sandwitch entre tes flottes

----------


## IriK

> blabla


S'affiche pas les images  :tired: 

Je rappel que CPC héberge les photos (ici).




> et de la limitation de la flotte à 1000 qui pousse à vassaliser/faire des alliances pour augmenter le nombre de vaisseaux qu'on engage quand on entre en guerre.


Ca c'est chiant car oblige de jouer en alliance a partir d'un moment, meme si l'on est la plus grosse puissance galactique.
Avec mes Mando'ade, sans ça et avec les technologies, je devrais atteindre facilement les 1500 de limites de flottes.

----------


## zivilain

File bosser sur ES2 au lieu de reluquer des 95E, *Wam*, parce que Stellaris c'est juste l'encas en attendant le prochain Amplitude.  ::P: 

Sinon quelqu'un a déjà eu à capturer la Reine des Courges, comme mission ? Si oui, est-ce que vous aussi, elle se terre en plein milieu du centre de l'amas, là où c'est inaccessible...

----------


## Kruos

v1.1 Clarke




> ##################################################  ############
> ######################## VERSION 1.1.0 #######################
> ##################################################  ############
> 
> ###################
> # Features
> ###################
> 
> * Strike Craft attack behavior was changed
> ...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Cool je m'en relance une !

----------


## zivilain

Moi qui venais d'en relancer une hier soir, si j'avais su. ^^

----------


## Manu III

Je ne peux pas changer le nom de l'héritier lors de la creation de l'espèce.

----------


## Kruos

> Moi qui venais d'en relancer une hier soir, si j'avais su. ^^


Pareil. Ceci dit il me semble que les sauvegardes sont compatibles. Perso celle que je me suis lancée hier c'était avec le patch beta donc la transition devrait etre douce de toute manière. ^^

----------


## Enyss

> Je ne peux pas changer le nom de l'héritier lors de la creation de l'espèce.


Tu as bien choisi une forme de gouvernement ou il y a un hériter?

----------


## Manu III

> Tu as bien choisi une forme de gouvernement ou il y a un hériter?


Ah bien vu... je ne sais pas... ^^

----------


## zivilain

Un truc sympa à rajouter, ce serait qu'on puisse directement importer portraits, apparences et images de cité dans le jeu via une option, sans passer par un mod.

----------


## the_wamburger

> File bosser sur ES2 au lieu de reluquer des 95E, *Wam*, parce que Stellaris c'est juste l'encas en attendant le prochain Amplitude.



La dernière fois que j'ai essayé de faire un truc qui requérait du talent et des compétences, ça a donné ça je le rappelle :  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Bon bon, 41 ans de parti avec des oiseaux capitalistes : individualistes, pacifistes et xénophiles. J'ai lancé en hard cette fois et déçu de voir que la difficulté ajoute des contraintes artificielles (malus pour former des alliances), j'aurais du rester en normal et passer l'AI en agressive plutôt que de faire l'inverse. Sinon de bons petits gains d'ergonomie un peu partout, ça va dans le bon sens, toujours un réel plaisir de découvrir un nouvel early game avec tous ses events et ses empires nouveaux. Malgré tout le côté "pas fini" très regrettable ce jeu me plait toujours autant, j'attends beaucoup de la prochaine mise à jour pour le contenu mid-game.

----------


## smokytoks

Merde, ils n'ont pas corrigé le bug sur l'event "Grimacing Planet"... :Emo: 

Pourtant, il a été remonté un paquet de fois et me semble ultra-simple à régler puisque j'ai réussi à bricoler un workaround dégueulasse en 1h et mes compétences pitoyables... ::|: 

Bon, maintenant, va falloir faire le ménage dans les mods avant de relancer une partie... ::lol::

----------


## petraque

J'ai colonisé une planète avec un bâtiment déjà présent donnant +12 en minerai, c'est un truc qui a été rajouté ou c'est très rare d'avoir ce genre de chose?

----------


## Enyss

C'est des planètes uniques et/ou données par des events.

----------


## Harlockin

C'est possible que ce soit un monde saint (j'ai oublié le terme en jeu), fait attention ^^'

----------


## petraque

> C'est possible que ce soit un monde saint (j'ai oublié le terme en jeu), fait attention ^^'


Me dit pas ça, j'ai pas fait attention et en plus je suis à coté de l'empire déchu qui protège les lieux saints OO

----------


## nutopia

Je crois que je ne finirai jamais la quête "Precursors The first League". Ça fait des siècles (ne c'est même pas une façon de parler, ne suis en 2508...) que je n'ai pas de scientifiques "5 étoiles". Et là celui en passe de le devenir ne prend pas d'XP sur les analyses de débris (même ceux des "zergs") et il a 93 ans  ::'(: 
Vous avez des tips pour prendre de l'XP avec un scientifique rapidement?

----------


## Enyss

> Me dit pas ça, j'ai pas fait attention et en plus je suis à coté de l'empire déchu qui protège les lieux saints OO


C'est quoi le nom de ta planète ?  ::ninja::

----------


## nutopia

Putain ça y est 5 étoiles sur un des rares system survey restant!
Faut qu'il arrive au truc avant de claquer!!  :^_^: 
J'ai un vaisseau tout près je crois que je peux transférer le pilote dedans (c'est complètement con d'ailleurs ça), ça devrait lui faire gagner quelques mois  ::P: 

édit: Eh oui ça a marché! Science_ship_Worm_hole


Comment on met des spoilers?

----------


## petraque

> C'est quoi le nom de ta planète ?


système waltam planète forexod nom du batiment fabricants autonomes  +12 minerai -4 énergie

----------


## Ashathorn

> Putain ça y est 5 étoiles sur un des rares system survey restant!
> Faut qu'il arrive au truc avant de claquer!! 
> J'ai un vaisseau tout près je crois que je peux transférer le pilote dedans (c'est complètement con d'ailleurs ça), ça devrait lui faire gagner quelques mois 
> 
> édit: Eh oui ça a marché! Science_ship_Worm_hole
> 
> 
> Comment on met des spoilers?


pourquoi ta pas transféré un de tes scientifiques qui font des recherches?

----------


## Enyss

> système waltam planète forexod nom du batiment fabricants autonomes  +12 minerai -4 énergie


C'est un bâtiment de Fallen empire ça  ::ninja:: 

Edit :

Un mod super qui rajoute un moyen de faire des rally points !

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=693310104

----------


## nutopia

@Asthathorn Ben ils étaient lvl 3 ou 4 max

Je ne sais pas mettre de spoilers mais de toute façon je dois être le dernier à arriver là... Ça fait un peu rappeler Trantor cette histoire de planète administrative (Œcuménopole  ::XD:: ) mère de l'empire qui ne subvenait pas à ses besoins alimentaires etc.

----------


## Benounet

> Technology costs now increase by +10% per owned planet (up from +0%) and by +1% per Pop (down from +2%)


Adieu planetes a moins de 20 slots.

----------


## Enyss

Non, 10 slots.

10 slots avant = +20% 
10 slots après = +20%

De toute façon, a moins de 10 slots, tu peux pas upgrader à fond

----------


## Benounet

> Je crois que je ne finirai jamais la quête "Precursors The first League". Ça fait des siècles (ne c'est même pas une façon de parler, ne suis en 2508...) que je n'ai pas de scientifiques "5 étoiles". Et là celui en passe de le devenir ne prend pas d'XP sur les analyses de débris (même ceux des "zergs") et il a 93 ans 
> Vous avez des tips pour prendre de l'XP avec un scientifique rapidement?


Switch? Tu prends un mec a la recherche qui a 5 etoiles que tu mets sur un vaisseau puis tu le remets a la recherche une fois que le projet est fini.

Edit Enyss: Certes tu peux pas upgrader a fond mais des fois je prenais quand meme quand c'etait un peu serre avec les voisins, la clairement je prendrai plus.

----------


## Enyss

Bah, avant tu avais un malus de 16% pour une planète à 8 slots remplie, maintenant tu as un malus de 18% pour la même planète : c'est pas gamebreaking.

Par contre, les planètes à 25 cases remplies, avant c'était +50% maintenant c'est +35%  (donc une planète à 25 compense 7 planètes à 8 par rapport à avant). Si on dit que la planète moyenne fait 16 tiles, le malus de recherche à été nerf d'à peu près 20% en moyenne

Non, là ou ça change, c'est en early game : la planète te file direct 11% de malus, là ou tu commençais à 2% avant. Mais bon, 15% de malus, c'est une situation de départ un peu moins bonne

----------


## Benounet

J'aurais eu tendance a dire que l'impact etait plus important quand tu commences a spam tes fermes a energie. (du moins je joue comme ca, et perso quand j'avais besoin d'energie c'etait premiere planete qui passe, hop on colonise on attend le 5 de pop on spam les power plant partout et on fou ca en secteur en ordannant a l'IA de se faire de l'energie et de toucher a rien)

----------


## Enyss

En fait tout dépend du ratio planètes à moins de 10 pop/planètes totales.

Tu as 1 planète, et tu colonises un monde : tu augmente ton temps de recherche de 11%
Tu as 50 planètes, avec un malus total de 1250%, et tu colonises 4 mondes (+44%) : tu augmente ton temps de recherche de 3.2%  : (1+12.94)/12.5 = 1.032...

----------


## Benounet

Ouais mais tu prends pas en compte le fait que le cout des techs augmente aussi (enfin en fait si vu que c'est pourcentages mais je me comprends). Et que 3.2% de X c'est plus que 11% de Y.

Enfin bref on s'en fou un peu (ou pas si on aime bien le theory crafting mais il est tard) :P Merci pour la precision sur le 10+ slots c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## Kruos

> Bah, avant tu avais un malus de 16% pour une planète à 8 slots remplie, maintenant tu as un malus de 18% pour la même planète : c'est pas gamebreaking.
> 
> Par contre, les planètes à 25 cases remplies, avant c'était +50% maintenant c'est +35%  (donc une planète à 25 compense 7 planètes à 8 par rapport à avant). Si on dit que la planète moyenne fait 16 tiles, le malus de recherche à été nerf d'à peu près 20% en moyenne
> 
> Non, là ou ça change, c'est en early game : la planète te file direct 11% de malus, là ou tu commençais à 2% avant. Mais bon, 15% de malus, c'est une situation de départ un peu moins bonne


Exactement, et c'est là le bon coté de cet ajustement je dirais : ça permet de nouvelles stratégies de démarrage viables (autres que le rush colon).

----------


## Avik

Génial ça va être le rush guerre.


Je comprends pas vraiment comment vous arrivez a ces calcul mais :




> Non, là ou ça change, c'est en early game : la planète te file direct 11% de malus, là ou tu commençais à 2% avant. Mais bon, 15% de malus, c'est une situation de départ un peu moins bonne


Oui si ça s’équilibre a 10 de pop il faut combien de dizaines d'années pendant lesquelles tu te traines ton malus pour y arriver?
Et combien de dizaines pour rééquilibrer ?

Donc on prends des planètes déjà full parce que s'étendre et coloniser n'est pas viable...

----------


## LetoFou

> Je crois que je ne finirai jamais la quête "Precursors The first League". Ça fait des siècles (ne c'est même pas une façon de parler, ne suis en 2508...) que je n'ai pas de scientifiques "5 étoiles". Et là celui en passe de le devenir ne prend pas d'XP sur les analyses de débris (même ceux des "zergs") et il a 93 ans 
> Vous avez des tips pour prendre de l'XP avec un scientifique rapidement?


Prendre de l'xp rapidement non mais ce que je fais quand je n'ai rien à analyser c'est que je met mes vaisseaux scientifiques en assistance de recherche sur une planète à fort potentiel. J'ai souvent passé les niveaux manquant des scientifiques des vaisseaux comme çà.

----------


## pouf

Sur une fin de partie, le malus est beaucoup moins élevé que l'ancien.

En reprenant ma partie postée plus haut, une recherche qui me demandait 105.000 points m'en demande 42.000 maintenant.

Sur un début de partie, ça pénalise le build slow breeder + robot qui était principalement joué pour le fun. Pour le reste, je dirais que c'est plus long les dix premières années puis que la courbe s'inverse.
De toute façon en début de partie, personne ne s'amuse à coloniser une 15- sauf si on a vraiment pas de chance sur le départ.

Entre 10/20% plus lent sur des recherches de départ qui coutent 240-2400 et 50% plus rapide sur celle de fin, perso le choix est vite fait

----------


## nutopia

> Prendre de l'xp rapidement non mais ce que je fais quand je n'ai rien à analyser c'est que je met mes vaisseaux scientifiques en assistance de recherche sur une planète à fort potentiel. J'ai souvent passé les niveaux manquant des scientifiques des vaisseaux comme çà.


Ah merci je ne connaissais pas.

----------


## TKN Jez

> Me dit pas ça, j'ai pas fait attention et en plus je suis à coté de l'empire déchu qui protège les lieux saints OO


J'ai eu le souci hier avec un monde gaia. J'étais en 2221 ou 2223, ma flotte dépassait pas les 900 de puissance, il a ralé pour que je quitte le monde, je l'ai envoyé chier, il m'a déclaré la guerre juste derrière, et là j'ai vu débarquer sa flotte, 15K de puissance, j'me suis fait DE FON CER........... game over x)

----------


## Enyss

Dire merde à un Fallen Empire avec une flotte à 900 de puissance, c'est couillu  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai eu le souci hier avec un monde gaia. J'étais en 2221 ou 2223, ma flotte dépassait pas les 900 de puissance, il a ralé pour que je quitte le monde, je l'ai envoyé chier, il m'a déclaré la guerre juste derrière, et là j'ai vu débarquer sa flotte, 15K de puissance, j'me suis fait DE FON CER........... game over x)


"Plutot mourrir que de mourrir" comme on dit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dire merde à un Fallen Empire avec une flotte à 900 de puissance, c'est couillu


Jez on l'appelle "Kiki Bolzy" dans le milieu.

----------


## Tenebris

Je vais attendre Asimov pour m'y remettre les options diplo et de guerre que j'attends sont dedans, comme rejoindre de façon opportuniste une guerre entre 2 ia ou les petits jeux de frontières.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> j'me suis fait DE FON CER........... game over x)


 Ils te demandent juste d'abandonner la planète et t'humilient au pire, c'est pas un game over loin de là, c'est pas comme si ils te vassalisaient ou t'envahissaient, ça ils s'en foutent.

----------


## Roguellnir

> Me dit pas ça, j'ai pas fait attention et en plus je suis à coté de l'empire déchu qui protège les lieux saints OO


Une ambassade chez eux et ils t’embêteront jamais (Même s'ils sont xenophobes protectionistes de base, ton territoire applique un maximum de -100 aux relations diplomatiques). Problème suivant !

----------


## TKN Jez

> Dire merde à un Fallen Empire avec une flotte à 900 de puissance, c'est couillu


ouais j'suis comme ça moi  ::P:  :con:




> Jez on l'appelle "Kiki Bolzy" dans le milieu.


Hey c'est mon expression ça!! C'toi le kiki bolzi d'abord!!  ::ninja:: 




> Ils te demandent juste d'abandonner la planète et t'humilient au pire, c'est pas un game over loin de là, c'est pas comme si ils te vassalisaient ou t'envahissaient, ça ils s'en foutent.


Ah ok j'ai lâché l'affaire quand leur flotte a débarqué dans mon système principale avec une flotte d'invasion, j'ai ragequit  ::lol::   ::ninja::  je réessaierai ce soir tiens. 
Question en passant Ivan (t'as l'air d'avoir pratiqué les fallen empire x) ) : leur flotte est actuellement à 15K elle restera toujours à cette valeur? Ou elle augmentera avec le temps?

----------


## Roguellnir

> Question en passant Ivan (t'as l'air d'avoir pratiqué les fallen empire x) ) : leur flotte est actuellement à 15K elle restera toujours à cette valeur? Ou elle augmentera avec le temps?


Disons que tu n'as vu qu'une flotte.

----------


## Enyss

En général ils en ont plusieurs des flottes à 15k+  ::ninja:: 

edit : grillé à la lance à tachyon

----------


## bobmachine

Avec le patch, j'ai eu une drôle de surprise sur une partie en cours.

J'avais commencé à coté d'un FE qui protège ses planètes sacrées mais sans en avoir trouvé, même après l'avoir entouré en 2300+

Et là après le patch, le FE m'envoie un message 'tu veux bien partir de mes planètes sacrées pls ?' (en moins gentil) et je vois qu'elles sont loin dans les bordures d'un vieux vassal que j'avais intégré au début de la partie.
Je l'ai envoyé paitre et il ne m'a pas déclaré la guerre. Peut être parce que j'ai 3 flottes de 40k autour de chez lui, allez savoir.

----------


## tralala

> Une ambassade chez eux et ils t’embêteront jamais (Même s'ils sont xenophobes protectionistes de base, ton territoire applique un maximum de -100 aux relations diplomatiques). Problème suivant !


Attention, il me semble avoir vu des tensions frontalières supérieures à -100.

----------


## zivilain

J'ai eu la même bobmachine, mais ça s'est arrêté là. Petite question, j'ai un peuple en colère pour une raison que j'ignore, il y a moyen d'en connaitre la raison et ainsi y remédier ?

----------


## TKN Jez

> J'ai eu la même bobmachine, mais ça s'est arrêté là. Petite question, j'ai un peuple en colère pour une raison que j'ignore, il y a moyen d'en connaitre la raison et ainsi y remédier ?


Extermination?  ::ninja:: 

Je suis preneur de la réponse aussi sinon x)

----------


## Enyss

Tu mets ton curseur sur la barre de bonheur, ça te donne la liste des modificateurs

----------


## zivilain

C'est là que j'ai vu qu'ils étaient en colère, ça file un malus de 25% au bonheur en prime. Mais je vais revoir ça ce soir si je trouve un moyen d'y remédier, sinon je vais leur filer leur liberté, oui en prime ils son indépendantistes, et les vassaliser. Pas de prise de tête en attendant d'avoir des robots.

----------


## TKN Jez

Mais y'a pas moyen de faire "robots" comme race tout court en fait? 

 :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## Harlockin

y a un mod pour oui

----------


## LaVaBo

> "Plutot mourrir que de mourrir" comme on dit.


Ca on le dit juste quand on connaît les aventuriers du Survivor.

----------


## the_wamburger

Survivaure* 

#vieux

----------


## pouf

> Mais y'a pas moyen de faire "robots" comme race tout court en fait?


Y a moyen de contourner avec le jeu de base.

Tu fais une race bonne niveau recherche et qui se reproduit lentement (du genre fanatic matérialiste + collectiviste et en trait intelligent + slow breeder)

Tu essaye de rush les synthétiques (bon y a une part de random mais avec le gouvernement qui file une option de plus sur les recherches ça peut aller vite)

Dès que tu as des synth, tu commences à purger ta population et à les remplacer par des robots.

----------


## Ashathorn

> Y a moyen de contourner avec le jeu de base.
> 
> Tu fais une race bonne niveau recherche et qui se reproduit lentement (du genre fanatic matérialiste + collectiviste et en trait intelligent + slow breeder)
> 
> Tu essaye de rush les synthétiques (bon y a une part de random mais avec le gouvernement qui file une option de plus sur les recherches ça peut aller vite)
> 
> Dès que tu as des synth, tu commences à purger ta population et à les remplacer par des robots.


Alors, oui, mais non, si jamais tu te mange la crise avec les machines, c'est insta game over, faut attendre l'event pour commencer

----------


## Wolfram

> Alors, oui, mais non, si jamais tu te mange la crise avec les machines, c'est insta game over, faut attendre l'event pour commencer


Alors c'est pas tout a fait vrai

Si tu débloque le droit de vote pour tes Robots (que tu l'active évidemment)
Et que tu fais une purge massive d'un seul coup (Tu met pause puis sur Toute tes planète tu purge en simultané tout le monde)
Tu n'auras pas de révolution des machine

Tester et approuver (cela dit c'est peut-être un bug mais c'est cool)

Edit : A partir du moment ou tes robots ont le droits de vote de toute façon il n'y auras pas de révolution des robots

----------


## petraque

> Alors c'est pas tout a fait vrai
> 
> Si tu débloque le droit de vote pour tes Robots (que tu l'active évidemment)
> Et que tu fais une purge massive d'un seul coup (Tu met pause puis sur Toute tes planète tu purge en simultané tout le monde)
> Tu n'auras pas de révolution des machine
> 
> Tester et approuver (cela dit c'est peut-être un bug mais c'est cool)
> 
> Edit : A partir du moment ou tes robots ont le droits de vote de toute façon il n'y auras pas de révolution des robots


Tu en es bien sur ? Parce que pas erreur j'ai donné le droit de vote au robot, j'ai plus eu de probleme de robot fou. Mais je voulais avoir la révolte de robot pour la défoncer car je n'ai jamais eu l'event (j'ai eu que les être dimensionnel et jamais les reines bidules). j'ai remis les robot en esclavage mais j'ai plus d'évent avec des robot fous assassins.

----------


## Ashathorn

Cela peut arriver a n'importe quel empire de la galaxie, donc même si tu leurs donnent les droits de vote, tu n'es pas immunisé

----------


## hellgheast

Hello,
J'ai une question :
J'ai pris l'Empire Humain et j'ai intégré un vassal (de race Bakturian).
Immédiatement ils sont devenus aggressif et sont passé à 0 % de bonheur,c'est normal ?

----------


## Benounet

Est ce que y'a un petit triangle jaune en haut a gauche sur les slots de pop des planetes ou ca en a gros? Si oui c'est un malus bete et con qui disparait avec le temps et y'a rien a faire contre (pas que je sache du moins).

----------


## nutopia

hellgheast, souvent après intégration, je lance les décrets de bonheur et de non divergence éthique (je ne sais plus le nom) sur les planètes en question , ça aide pas mal.

Avec mon i5 760, ma GTX 760 et mes 16Go de RAM, le jeu rame toujours à mort sur mon end game. Il y aurait des mods qui arrangent un peu ça? On peut baisser la résolution quelque part? J'avais lu que le jeu ramait quand on sélectionnait plusieurs flottes en même temps. J'ai beau ne rien sélectionner, c'est pareil. Quelqu'un d'autre constate la même chose que moi? Le CPU n'atteint même pas 60% d'utilisation, la RAM à peine 3Go (je suis bien en x64...).

----------


## smokytoks

Personnellement, j'utilise Stellar Performance sur mon laptop de boulot...

Après, j'ai l'impression que ton soucis relève peut-être du bug, vu ce que tu décris...

----------


## nutopia

Merci je testerai ce mod ce soir.
Tu parles d'un bug connu?

----------


## zivilain

Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug, mais j'ai le jeu d'installé sur 2 pc (une tour et un portable) et j'ai un souci. Sur le premier, j'ai trois choix pour intégrer mes races créées à mes parties : intégration automatique sympa pour une petite map custom, intégration aléatoire et pas d'intégration. Sur le second, je n'ai pas ces choix. Est-ce que vous les avez chez vous ?

----------


## Janer

Hier soir j'ai laissé tourner une parti en mode observateur pendant 500 ans, en allant me coucher après 200 ans : 

Les unbidden contrôlent un quart de la galaxie, mais sinon pas grand chose a changé entre 2200 et 2500. J'aurai voulu des émergences et effondrement d'empire, des unbidden qui font quelque chose, genre qui soient éliminés ou alors qui grossissent suffisamment pour que les autres arrivent etc... Bref, l'IA est encore beaucoup trop molle pour moi, j'aimerais voir autre chose... J'attend.

----------


## smokytoks

> Merci je testerai ce mod ce soir.
> Tu parles d'un bug connu?


Ben y'a pas mal de monde qui évoque un soucis aléatoire de performances, ackboo le premier ici-même et dans sa preview. Certains ont vu leur soucis réglé par les hotfix ou le dernier patch mais certains ont encore des problèmes à ce niveau. Après, je peux pas t'éclairer personnellement : j'ai aucun soucis sur ma bécane à la maison. Et je trouve que le jeu tourne raisonnablement bien (encore mieux depuis que j'utilise le mod ci-dessus) sur mon laptop de boulot considérant ses spec'...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne sais pas si c'est un bug, mais j'ai le jeu d'installé sur 2 pc (une tour et un portable) et j'ai un souci. Sur le premier, j'ai trois choix pour intégrer mes races créées à mes parties : intégration automatique sympa pour une petite map custom, intégration aléatoire et pas d'intégration. Sur le second, je n'ai pas ces choix. Est-ce que vous les avez chez vous ?


Bug connu sur les "petites résolutions", il me semble avoir vu un mod qui corrige ça ce matin même, j'essaie de le retrouver...

----------


## smokytoks

J'ai fini par le retrouver, il est tout récent : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=696171852

----------


## zivilain

Merci tu gères. Maintenant il faudrait un mod pour custom la partie comme on veut et ça totalement, absence ou non d'empires déchus, calamité finale, type des races en futur développement sur les planètes etc. Manquera plus que les vaisseaux du Honorverse après ça.  ::):

----------


## sabrovitch

> Survivaure* 
> 
> #vieux


C'est quoi ça ?

----------


## Croaker

Je suppose qu'il parle de ca. :jeune:  ::ninja::

----------


## the_wamburger

Je suppose que _Lavabo_ parle de ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suppose que _Lavabo_ parle de ça.


J'ai supposé que _Flefounet_ parlait de ça  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Quelqu'un aurait réussi à avoir une suite à l'event "dans les limbes" ? On trouve une race morte qui s'est téléchargé dans leurs ordinateurs en espérant qu'un jour une race les ressuscites. A chaque fois que j'ai cette event je dl leurs donné "nous en avons pas les moyen pour prenez quand même ces mod" plutôt que de les laisser en paix (alors que la 2éme options donne plus de science)

Si je fais ça, c'est que j'espère avoir une suite à cette event (plus tard lorsque je serai plus avancé technologiquement) mais je n'ai jamais eu de suite...

----------


## Harlockin

y en a tout simplement peut être pas ^^'

----------


## zivilain

Lavabo, on savait pas que tu étais connu ! Tu as même une chanson en ton honneur ! 




#tropvieux

----------


## LaVaBo

> Lavabo, on savait pas que tu étais connu ! Tu as même une chanson en ton honneur !


Bah, si... Tout le monde connaît cette vidéo et on m'en parle à chaque partie multi (avec des Français, avec des Espagnols ça les fait marrer parce qu'un panneau "lavabos", c'est pour indiquer les chiottes).

----------


## sabrovitch

> Je suppose qu'il parle de ca. :jeune:


Relis mon pseudo'  ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

> Quelqu'un aurait réussi à avoir une suite à l'event "dans les limbes" ? On trouve une race morte qui s'est téléchargé dans leurs ordinateurs en espérant qu'un jour une race les ressuscites. A chaque fois que j'ai cette event je dl leurs donné "nous en avons pas les moyen pour prenez quand même ces mod" plutôt que de les laisser en paix (alors que la 2éme options donne plus de science)
> 
> Si je fais ça, c'est que j'espère avoir une suite à cette event (plus tard lorsque je serai plus avancé technologiquement) mais je n'ai jamais eu de suite...


Je me suis posé la même question, il y a quelque temps, et j'avais jeté un œil aux fichiers : cette option positionne bien 2 flags laissant penser à une suite...

Mais ils ne sont jamais réutilisés...

Du coup, j'avais cherché à l'époque sur le forum PDX et, suite à la même recherche d'un gars, un dev' disait que ça ne faisait rien "pour l'instant"...

----------


## TKN Jez

> Relis mon pseudo'


Chtivorbas?  ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

J'ai retrouvé le thread en question : "In Limbo" Quest

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Je me suis posé la même question, il y a quelque temps, et j'avais jeté un œil aux fichiers : cette option positionne bien 2 flags laissant penser à une suite...
> 
> Mais ils ne sont jamais réutilisés...
> 
> Du coup, j'avais cherché à l'époque sur le forum PDX et, suite à la même recherche d'un gars, un dev' disait que ça ne faisait rien "pour l'instant"...


Tristesse, merci de l'info  ::):

----------


## Enyss

Après, rien n’empêche d'écrire une suite  ::ninja::

----------


## nutopia

Je ne comprends pas trop l'intérêt de multiplier les secteurs. J'ai fini par en garder quatre. Ce qui diminue le nombre de gouverneurs pour laisser plus de scienty+amiraux etc.
smokytoks J'ai essayé le mod pour diminuer la qualité des textures. Comme on s'en doutant, ça n'a rien changé. Je vais laisser tomber ma première partie du coup. Il n'y avait plus grand-chose d'intéressant à faire je pense: j'avais rasé les "zergs" et intégré tous les empires déchus...
Je vais en commencer une deuxième avec une race complètement opposée à mes pacifistes matérialistes xénophiles  :;):  Et tenter en "difficile"...
En fait pour l'instant j'ai la flemme de commencer Distant Worlds et me taper le manuel, des tutos etc.

----------


## smokytoks

Pour ton second run, je te conseille de rester en "Normal" et de jouer plutôt sur l'agressivité de l'IA...

De l'avis général, c'est plus équilibré...

----------


## nutopia

Ah ben j'ai déjà démarré ^^
J'avais bien mis agressif pour l'IA  :;):  Ça m'avait saoulé d'être le seul à attaquer avec mes pacifistes...
J'ai choisi une tiny galaxy pour mes problèmes de performance et avec plein d'IA. Je n'ai pas envie que ça s'éternise comme la première (où je suis en 2500+)!
J'ai aussi choisi Iron Man. Et là j'aimerais quitter le jeu mais je ne peux pas sauvegarder :d Apparemment la sauvegarde date de janvier... Je pense qu'il faut aller au prochain mois de janvier avant de quitter?

édit: Ah non je disais n'importe quoi le format de date est en format américain  ::):

----------


## Benounet

> hellgheast, souvent après intégration, je lance les décrets de bonheur et de non divergence éthique (je ne sais plus le nom) sur les planètes en question , ça aide pas mal.
> 
> Avec mon i5 760, ma GTX 760 et mes 16Go de RAM, le jeu rame toujours à mort sur mon end game. Il y aurait des mods qui arrangent un peu ça? On peut baisser la résolution quelque part? J'avais lu que le jeu ramait quand on sélectionnait plusieurs flottes en même temps. J'ai beau ne rien sélectionner, c'est pareil. Quelqu'un d'autre constate la même chose que moi? Le CPU n'atteint même pas 60% d'utilisation, la RAM à peine 3Go (je suis bien en x64...).


Ton CPU est a peine a 60% avec un des cores a 100% tres probablement. Souci d'optimisation apparemment connu et reconnu sur ce moteur.

----------


## Avik

Nouvelle partie depuis le patch :
Mes secteur ne construisent plus de bâtiments. Je les approvisionnent en cristaux/ crédits ils sont a 2000 / 2000 les 3 quarts des cases restes vides. j'ai autorisé la reconstruction.
Et certains secteurs en famine il laissent crever de faim mes ouailles. Quelqu'un a le problème?

----------


## PeterKmad

> Nouvelle partie depuis le patch :
> Mes secteur ne construisent plus de bâtiments. Je les approvisionnent en cristaux/ crédits ils sont a 2000 / 2000 les 3 quarts des cases restes vides. j'ai autorisé la reconstruction.
> Et certains secteurs en famine il laissent crever de faim mes ouailles. Quelqu'un a le problème?


Il semblerait, d'après ce que j'ai lu, qu'il faille dépasser un certain seuil "de réserve" pour que les secteurs soient réactifs.  Je n'ai pas encore vérifié moi même, en ce moment, je me balade dans Toussaint. Source : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...s-fine.940543/

Dans l'exemple du monsieur, ce seuil se situerait au-dessus de 2000 minerais. Essaie de balancer 5000 dans un secteur pour vérifier si çà marche.

----------


## Avik

Ha ouais merci beaucoup de choses inintéressantes dans ce post !  ::):  faut que je revois complétement ma gestion des secteurs parce que la c'est un gachi inimaginable.

----------


## zivilain

La même qu'Avik avant le patch, mes secteurs géraient bien la bouffe. Maintenant, je suis obligée de repasser derrière eux pour éviter la famine sur certaines planètes. Ca me coûte des points d'influence connement... Après pareil quand mes secteurs ont 2000+ en minerais ils lancent la construction d'infrastructure, avant ils stagnent.

----------


## Harlockin

Ben visiblement on ferait quand même très vite le tour de ce qu'il y a disponible..

Ceux qui resteront seront les aficionado des TeamFortress-like et des Moba, je pense pas que ce soit la grosse majorité des personnes ayant acheté le jeu.

----------


## Enyss

> Ben visiblement on ferait quand même très vite le tour de ce qu'il y a disponible..
> 
> Ceux qui resteront seront les aficionado des TeamFortress-like et des Moba, je pense pas que ce soit la grosse majorité des personnes ayant acheté le jeu.


 ::huh::  ::huh::  ::huh:: 

Trompé de jeu en postant ?

----------


## PeterKmad

> Ben visiblement on ferait quand même très vite le tour de ce qu'il y a disponible..
> 
> Ceux qui resteront seront les aficionado des TeamFortress-like et des Moba, je pense pas que ce soit la grosse majorité des personnes ayant acheté le jeu.


Je me contrefiche des MOBA, et encore plus des "Team Fortress-like", et je pense me relancer régulièrement des parties de Stellaris pour tester les patchs, mods et DLC à venir.

----------


## Avik

Trompé de jeu ou dirait.
Conclusion pour les secteurs tout faire a la main et les passer ensuite en secteur. Mais ça ralentit fortement l'expansion.
Pourquoi faire une telle merde alors que ça marchait bien avant le patch ...

----------


## Longwelwind

> Je me contrefiche des MOBA, et encore plus des "Team Fortress-like", et je pense me relancer régulièrement des parties de Stellaris pour tester les patchs, mods et DLC à venir.


 ::XD::

----------


## PeterKmad

> 


Ouais c'est plus probable qu'il se soit trompé de jeu. On verra.

----------


## Harlockin

Ptain je sais pas ce qui m'arrive ne ce moment je me plante souvent de post en répondant xD désolé ^^'

Trop d'onglet ça surement  ::ninja::

----------


## fractguy

Ahhh, c'est pour ça que j'arrivais pas à jungle avec mes corvettes  ::ninja:: 

Pour revenir sur le sujet, le gros point noir pour le moment c'est la colonisation des planetes déjà séctorisées. Une vraie merde en terme de micromanagement, surtout si tu t'y prend tard  ::'(:  Je rêve d'une IA capable de produire ses propres vaisseaux de colonisation une fois qu'elle gagne suffisament de cred par mois.

----------


## nutopia

Résultat de ma 2e partie sur une galaxie taille minimum en difficile avec l'AI agressive: il ne se passe rien! Je suis à la bourre sur les autres en technologie ou taille de flotte, du coup je ne peux attaquer personne. Personne n'attaque personne. Rien ne bouge. Et comme dit au-dessus la gestion des secteurs est pire qu'avant.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Résultat de ma 2e partie sur une galaxie taille minimum en difficile avec l'AI agressive: il ne se passe rien! Je suis à la bourre sur les autres en technologie ou taille de flotte, du coup je ne peux attaquer personne. Personne n'attaque personne. Rien ne bouge. Et comme dit au-dessus la gestion des secteurs est pire qu'avant.


La paix, c'est chiant.

----------


## Calvitruc

Oui, mais la guerre est sans interets tant l'IA est aux fraises.  ::|:

----------


## PeterKmad

> Oui, mais la guerre est sans interets tant l'IA est aux fraises.


J'aimerais tellement te dire que tu as tort. Mais l'objectivité m'en empêche.

----------


## nutopia

> La paix, c'est chiant.


J'ai joué ma première partie avec des pacifistes sans faire de guerre pendant des centaines d'années. Je ne me suis pas emmerdé. Peut-être parce que je "découvrais" ce style de jeu?
Là, je joue des xénophobes bien tarés et donc la paix n'est pas au goût du jour.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je crois que j'ai un beau bug bien insidieux : je me suis rendu compte qu'au bout de 50 ans, je n'avais jamais eu la moindre amélioration de technologie d'énergie de vaisseau. Résultat mes vaisseaux n'ont pas les super boucliers que j'ai bien trouvé, des armes pourries, etc. Même face à des amibes de l'espace je perds 4 ou 5 vaisseaux par combat, malgré une flotte de 30 corvettes et 4 destroyers  :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Facepalm:

----------


## Enyss

Est ce que par hasard... Par le plus grand des hasard... Tu n'aurai pas simplement commencé à découvrir la techno en examinant des débris, et qu'elle est donc en bas dans ta liste

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oh ce fail  :Facepalm: . J'avais pas vu que j'avais une liste de recherche longue CMB. Vous pouvez tous vous moquer maintenant.

----------


## Cedski

:haha: 

Bon j'ai recommencé une deuxième partie, en normal, 600 planètes, galaxie elliptique.... C'est nettement plus facile pour commencer maintenant (première partie en difficile, 800 planètes et galaxie en spirale... Si vous voulez du challenge...), et j'ai enfin une partie exploration qui dure plus de deux ans.  ::ninja::  
Et les IA n'ont pas 3 planètes dès le départ....

Et puis je me suis focusé sur la colonisation (et la collecte de minerais...). Je pense que j'ai mieux démarré....  ::ninja::   (l'autre partie c'est terminée par un game over suite à l'attaque suicide sur un de mes voisins.  :^_^:  J'avais une 20aine de corvettes, il en avait 3 fois plus, plus des destroyers  - je n'avais même pas la techno, et des armes bien meilleures que moi.  :^_^:   :^_^: )

----------


## Enyss

> Et les IA n'ont pas 3 planètes dès le départ....


Certaines IA ont un départ avancé (c'est à ça que sert ce slider dans la création de parties), ça n'est pas lié au niveau de difficulté

----------


## Cedski

Ah putain ouais, je l'avais coché, bien vu !

----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour

La combinaison des armes énergétiques et magnétique est évidente et efficace

J'aimerais connaitre l'avis de ceux qui sont aller débloquer les autres catégorie d'arme : ( Missiles/torpilles, intercepteur, et autres... )
Sont Elles réellement efficaces ? 

(Ma question porte sur les armement les plus avancé de ces branche)

----------


## Enyss

Les torpilles sont ultra-violentes si l'adversaire n'a pas de point defense

Les fighters/bombers, je n'ai pas testé depuis qu'ils ont debug le truc

----------


## Wolfram

Ok merci  ::): 

Personne pour éclairer nos lanternes sur les missilles ?
Et les fighters/bombers ?

----------


## TKN Jez

J'utilise les fighter / bombers, c'est assez sympa je trouve, TRES efficace (ça me fait des cuirassés à 1,6K de puissance pour l'instant) ça sait même shooter les missiles et torpilles adverses! :D

----------


## IriK

> J'utilise les fighter / bombers, c'est assez sympa je trouve, TRES efficace (ça me fait des cuirassés à 1,6K de puissance pour l'instant) ça sait même shooter les missiles et torpilles adverses! :D


C'est vraiment cool cette capacité d'interception des chasseurs et/ou bombardiers  ::):

----------


## Cedski

En parle d'armes connaissez-vous l’intérêt des "points de défense" ???  C'est moins puissant qu'un laser, moins précis, cadence de tir semblable (de mémoire) et ça prend un solt d'armement aussi...
Je ne comprends pas l’intérêt de ces trucs... Je pensais que c'était des contre mesures actives contre les missiles mais vu les caractéristiques je ne vois pas ce que ça apporterait.....

----------


## Anonyme899

> En parle d'armes connaissez-vous l’intérêt des "points de défense" ???  C'est moins puissant qu'un laser, moins précis, cadence de tir semblable (de mémoire) et ça prend un solt d'armement aussi...
> Je ne comprends pas l’intérêt de ces trucs... Je pensais que c'était des contre mesures actives contre les missiles mais vu les caractéristiques je ne vois pas ce que ça apporterait.....


Ben ca butte des missiles et des torpilles pour éviter que ta flotte se prenne des engins qui ont 100% de touche.

C'est une défense de zone qui va couvrir l'intégralité du range de tir indépendemment que le vaisseau soit ciblé ou pas.

----------


## IriK

> Ben ca butte des missiles et des torpilles pour éviter que ta flotte se prenne des engins qui ont 100% de touche.
> 
> C'est une défense de zone qui va couvrir l'intégralité du range de tir indépendamment que le vaisseau soit ciblé ou pas.


Il peut même être intéressant de faire quelques corvettes entièrement dotée de ceci. Encore plus efficace que des _Phalanx_.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Personne pour éclairer nos lanternes sur les missilles ?


Sans point de défense, les missiles sont très très intéressants : ils ont une longue portée, une chance de toucher de 100% et ne tiennent pas compte de l'évasion de la cible. Les torpilles sont plus lentes et font plus mal (et je crois que la dernière version ignore le bouclier mais à vérifier) mais elles fonctionnent presque pareilles. 

Par contre, comme un seul point de défense est capable de gérer grosso-modo 3 modules de missiles/torpille (cela dépend de la distance) et peut également couvrir un autre navire, tu auras bien du mal à saturer les défenses et le résultat de combat peut être catastrophique... 

Donc un missile qui affronte un mec sans point de défense : profite.
Missile + point de défense contre une flotte miroir : affrontement long mais rien de très particulier.
Missile + point de défense contre une flotte sans missile avec point de défense : tu pars avec un désavantage puisque tu perds de la puissance de feu pour une protection inutile alors que pour lui elle joue à plein.




> Il peut même être intéressant de faire quelques corvettes entièrement dotée de ceci. Encore plus efficace que des _Phalanx_.


Je crois qu'il vaut mieux avoir 1 point de défense sur trois navire que 3 point de défense sur un seul navire. Il me semble que j'avais lu quelque part qu'un navire ne pouvait cibler qu'un missile à la fois. Donc sa augmente bien les chances de détruire le dit missile (chaque point de défense tente sa chance) mais cela sera plus milite pour arrêter une vague de missile.

----------


## Enyss

Oui, les torpilles traversent les shields. Toutes les versions.

Après, en end-game, tu as les torpilles à énergie : ça ne touche plus à 100% (95% d'accuracy), par contre, ça n'est plus affecté par les point-defense. Mais c'est large weapons only

----------


## Longwelwind

Du coup, j'ai pas suivi, est-ce que la GPO s'est faite ? Est-ce que c'était bien ?

----------


## Turgon

> Du coup, j'ai pas suivi, est-ce que la GPO s'est faite ? Est-ce que c'était bien ?


Ahahah.

Non.

----------


## Cedski

Ok merci pour les précisions... C'est donc bien ce que je pensais.... Bon ça ne sert à rien pour mes corvettes...

----------


## Longwelwind

> Ahahah.
> 
> Non.


M'obligeant donc à répondre:
Pour quels raisons ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Jarec

> M'obligeant donc à répondre:
> Pour quels raisons ?


Que c'est un jeu de merde ?  ::ninja:: 
Non plus sérieusement.
Etant un des organisateurs, la douche froide a fait que la motivation était proche du néant pour organiser une gpo sur un jeu mal finit, dont la moitié des events sont bugués, mal équilibrés et au final un jeu très creux.
J'ai proposé a plusieurs personnes de reprendre la GPO, personne n'a voulu, ce qui a fait que ça a été annulé.

----------


## Enyss

J'en organiserai bien une plus tard, à peu de joueurs (voire même que des joueurs humains) sur une petite galaxie.

Le truc c'est qu'il faudrait qu'ils debug les secteurs, car c'est le point le plus gênant actuellement

----------


## Truebadour

J'ai relancé une partie avec la sortie du nouveau patch et tout, ben on peut dire que ça commence bien (je suis le point rouge au milieu  ::ninja:: ). Les deux m'ont déclaré rival, aucun de mes systèmes n'a de ressources utiles en early game, je joue en Iron man.

I'm pretty much fucked  ::trollface::

----------


## Cedski

Comment tu peux avoir autant de minéraux en stock à cette date là ??

----------


## Truebadour

J'ai le trait "industrious" qui me donne plus de minéraux, mais j'ai aussi découvert des drones miniers, et ma planète, après réflexion, a plein de mines. Mais j'ai rien niveau crédits énergétiques. Les seuls systèmes qui en avaient ont été récupérés par mes gentils voisins  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

2210 et pas de colonie?  ::unsure::

----------


## Truebadour

Étonnamment, j'ai pas la techno de disponible à la recherche !

Par rapport à ma partie précédente où je contrôlais un quart de la galaxie easy, cette partie je la sens moins bien.
Je pense déclarer la guerre à un voisin, ils sont eux-mêmes rivaux, donc ils ne devraient pas s'allier. Le but serait de détruire leurs avant-poste pour respirer un peu  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ça m'est arrivé une fois, j'avais choisi de ne pas la prendre dès le début, et il m'avait fallu attendre 3 ou 4 technos pour qu'elle réapparaisse. Depuis je ne prends plus de risque et je la prends dès le départ.

----------


## Truebadour

Ouais, j'ai dû récupérer le bonus d'influence (planetary unification) pour améliorer mes bonus de recherche (je fais un empire scientifique).
Si j'avais su que je spawnerai entre une IA avancée et un empire militariste xénophobe, j'aurais joué wide plutôt que tall.
Ça m'apprendra à oublier que le blob c'est la vie  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Nan, mais la bonne stratégie c'est de choisir la techno colonisation + l'edict +30% society rechearch.

Ça permet de fonder la première colonie en 2205 environ.

Et bien entendu, tu as séparé en 3 tes vaisseaux militaires, que tu as envoyé explorer les alentours, et tu attends d'avoir fini la recherche colonisation avant de rechercher les projets de contact aliens

----------


## Anonyme210226

> et tu attends d'avoir fini la recherche colonisation avant de rechercher les projets de contact aliens


Euh, pourquoi ? Je comprends l'intérêt de tous les faire en même temps, mais pourquoi attendre que la techno soit dispo ?

----------


## Truebadour

Je fais même pas les projets de contact alien, sauf si j'ai besoin d'influence rapidement !
J'envoie effectivement mes vaisseaux militaires en reconnaissance, mais je construis aussi un deuxième vaisseau scientifique direct pour repérer les meilleurs candidats à la colonisation  ::): 

C'est juste que là j'ai été pris de vitesse  ::'(: 
Mais je vais la jouer cette partie, et jusqu'à la fin !

@Pancho : je pense que c'est parce que rechercher les contacts aliens met en pause la recherche sociale pour la colonisation.

----------


## IriK

> Nan, mais la bonne stratégie c'est de choisir la techno colonisation + l'edict +30% society rechearch.
> 
> Ça permet de fonder la première colonie en 2205 environ.


La vache ! Cela me parait beaucoup trop juste pour les ressources, surtout avec les pirates qui arrivent peu de temps après.

----------


## Enyss

> @Pancho : je pense que c'est parce que rechercher les contacts aliens met en pause la recherche sociale pour la colonisation.


Oui, et malheureusement, ça ne stocke pas les points, donc tu perds 6 mois (voir plus)




> La vache ! Cela me parait beaucoup trop juste pour les ressources, surtout avec les pirates qui arrivent peu de temps après.


Suffit d'économiser, et de ne construire que ce qui est nécessaire. Et si tu tombes sur un dirigeant qui a le trait warlike, c'est du gâteau.

Au passage, les pirates ne pop que si tu as un certain nombre de stations construites en dehors de ton système de départ. Je crois que c'est 4 stations qui lance le top départ (le temps exact est random)


Ici, j'ai pas eu une situation de départ optimale (et un science ship a fait boom en foirant une ano  ::'(:  ):

----------


## PanzerKadaver

> La vache ! Cela me parait beaucoup trop juste pour les ressources, surtout avec les pirates qui arrivent peu de temps après.


Puisqu'on parle de pirate, y a que moi qui trouve qu'ils sont aussi dangereux qu'un chaton malade ? Une seule flotte, une seule base avec défense en placo-plâtre. T'ain la piraterie spatiale c'est plus ce que c'est depuis qu'Albator à pris sa retraite !

----------


## Truebadour

Effectivement par rapport à Distant Worlds ils font pas vraiment mal.
Ce qu'il faudrait c'est qu'ils réapparaissent régulièrement dans le jeu, façon Civ avec les barbares !
J'ai essayé de les laisser capturer un système une fois, pour voir si ça créait un nouvel empire de pirates, ben ils se contentaient juste de bombarder ma colonie  ::(:

----------


## Kruos

> Effectivement par rapport à Distant Worlds ils font pas vraiment mal.
> Ce qu'il faudrait c'est qu'ils réapparaissent régulièrement dans le jeu, façon Civ avec les barbares !
> J'ai essayé de les laisser capturer un système une fois, pour voir si ça créait un nouvel empire de pirates, ben ils se contentaient juste de bombarder ma colonie


Depuis Clarke ils popent des flottes tant que tu n'as pas détruit leur base.

----------


## Truebadour

Ah très bien ça !

----------


## Kruos

> Nan, mais la bonne stratégie c'est de choisir la techno colonisation + l'edict +30% society rechearch.
> 
> Ça permet de fonder la première colonie en 2205 environ.
> 
> Et bien entendu, tu as séparé en 3 tes vaisseaux militaires, que tu as envoyé explorer les alentours, et tu attends d'avoir fini la recherche colonisation avant de rechercher les projets de contact aliens


Je dirais que le rush pop est une stratégie, mais pas LA stratégie. Entre autre chose le retard techno qui en découle (+10% par planète) compense significativement le gain de croissance. L'intérêt c'est si tu peux récupérer un bon spot avec des systèmes riches alentours, sinon c'est vraiment mitigé.

----------


## ds108j

Je m'écoute en ce moment la bande son composée par Andreas Waldetoft, et vous ne lui trouvez pas un petit air de "Interstellar" par moment ?

----------


## Enyss

> Je dirais que le rush pop est une stratégie, mais pas LA stratégie. Entre autre chose le retard techno qui en découle (+10% par planète) compense significativement le gain de croissance. L'intérêt c'est si tu peux récupérer un bon spot avec des systèmes riches alentours, sinon c'est vraiment mitigé.


Le but c'est de sortir 1-2 planètes rapidement pour éviter d'être étouffé (voir le screen de Truebadour), pas de blob comme un sale. Dans 80% des cas, tu chopes un système proche (voir dans la zone) d'une autre civ' : si tu attends, les zones grossissent et tu perds des planètes. 

C'est sur qu'il ne faut pas coloniser les planètes dans ta zone ou bien qui sont safe  (même si elles sont plus grosses)

Après, si tu joues avec moins de civ que le réglage par défaut, c'est moins urgent

----------


## Kruos

> Le but c'est de sortir 1-2 planètes rapidement pour éviter d'être étouffé (voir le screen de Truebadour), pas de blob comme un sale. Dans 80% des cas, tu chopes un système proche (voir dans la zone) d'une autre civ' : si tu attends, les zones grossissent et tu perds des planètes. 
> 
> C'est sur qu'il ne faut pas coloniser les planètes dans ta zone ou bien qui sont safe  (même si elles sont plus grosses)
> 
> Après, si tu joues avec moins de civ que le réglage par défaut, c'est moins urgent


Perso j'ai le mod qui améliore la répartition des empires dans la galaxie, du coup contrairement à la vanilla il n'y a pas de cluster super serré d'entrée de jeu, et le besoin de rush colon est moins pressant.

----------


## TKN Jez

C'est quoi les mods "essentiels" pour vous en ce moment?

----------


## Ashathorn

> Puisqu'on parle de pirate, y a que moi qui trouve qu'ils sont aussi dangereux qu'un chaton malade ? Une seule flotte, une seule base avec défense en placo-plâtre. T'ain la piraterie spatiale c'est plus ce que c'est depuis qu'Albator à pris sa retraite !


Le truc drole, c'est que si tu commence avec les trous de vers, et que tu détruit leur portail, ils peuvent plus rien faire en dehors de leur système

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je m'écoute en ce moment la bande son composée par Andreas Waldetoft, et vous ne lui trouvez pas un petit air de "Interstellar" par moment ?


Ouais, entendre de l'orgue ça m'y a fait penser aussi.

----------


## ds108j

Merci, je ne suis pas le seul, ça me rassure !  ::):

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> C'est quoi les mods "essentiels" pour vous en ce moment?


http://www.gamewatcher.com/editorial...ris-mods/12561

Cadeau  ::):  Je n'ai pas tout testé (surtout les mod qui change les mécaniques) mais je confirme la qualité des skin de vaisseau

----------


## Tenebris

Le mod qui rajoute des civilian traders a l'air vraiment sympa. Le hic c'est qu'en endgame, il y en a trop, le créateur bosse dessus pour résoudre ça.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...22&searchtext=

----------


## smokytoks

J'ai la flemme de le retrouver mais j'avais fait une liste il y a un moment...

Si tu retombes dessus, faudrait tout de même vérifier ceux qui ont été bien mis à jour pour la 1.1...

----------


## TKN Jez

> http://www.gamewatcher.com/editorial...ris-mods/12561
> 
> Cadeau  Je n'ai pas tout testé (surtout les mod qui change les mécaniques) mais je confirme la qualité des skin de vaisseau


Thks a lot Ulrick  ::):

----------


## IriK

> Je m'écoute en ce moment la bande son composée par Andreas Waldetoft, et vous ne lui trouvez pas un petit air de "Interstellar" par moment ?


Ses musiques sont vraiment sympathiques.
Avec certaines d'Halo, de Mass Effect, de SW (le Gra'tua Cuun lors des combats  :Bave: ) et d'un certain sebdoom ça donne une bonne ambiance.
(je conseil fortement ses interprétations pour une BO de Mass Effect 4  ::):  )

----------


## Cedski

Ouais j'aime bien la BO aussi... Vraiment sympa. Effectivement elle a un coté Interstellar. D’ailleurs elle irait très bien à Stellaris.

----------


## Kruos

Y a pas mal de mod qui ajoutent des musiques à la playlist in-game, et je confirme que celles d'Interstellar et d'Endless Space se marient très bien avec le jeu.

 :;):

----------


## Cedski

Bon je prépare ma première guerre... .J'ai l'impression que je vais les plier. Mais juste un truc, comment on fait pour embarquer nos troupes au sol dans des transports ?

Et sinon c'est moi ou il manque un menu qui regrouperait tous les astroports pour permettre la création d'unités en série ? 
D'ailleurs c'est dommage que sur la carte stellaire on ne voit pas quelles de nos planètes en ont un... Ou alors j'ai raté l'icone.

----------


## TicTac

> Mais juste un truc, comment on fait pour embarquer nos troupes au sol dans des transports ?


Tu vas sur la planète ou il y a tes troupes, et dans la partie armée il y a un bouton pour embarquer les troupes.  :;):

----------


## Nohmas

> Et sinon c'est moi ou il manque un menu qui regrouperait tous les astroports pour permettre la création d'unités en série ? 
> D'ailleurs c'est dommage que sur la carte stellaire on ne voit pas quelles de nos planètes en ont un... Ou alors j'ai raté l'icone.


Il y a effectivement un vrai manque à ce niveau là. Le seul moyen détourné que j'ai trouvé c'est de mettre les planètes avec Astroport dans les raccourcis situés en bas à gauche de l'écran. Mais limité en nombre.




> Bon je prépare ma première guerre... .J'ai l'impression que je vais les plier.


Un des nombreux trucs qui me gêne, c'est le flou le plus complet quand on déclare une guerre : on ignore presque tout de l'adversaire faute de reconnaissance et d'espionnage. On sait juste si l'ennemi est de force équivalente, inférieure... C'est très léger.

----------


## Cedski

> Tu vas sur la planète ou il y a tes troupes, et dans la partie armée il y a un bouton pour embarquer les troupes.


Ok... Pas vu ! Je regarderais ça ce soir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a effectivement un vrai manque à ce niveau là. Le seul moyen détourné que j'ai trouvé c'est de mettre les planètes avec Astroport dans les raccourcis situés en bas à gauche de l'écran. Mais limité en nombre.
> 
> Un des nombreux trucs qui me gêne, c'est le flou le plus complet quand on déclare une guerre : on ignore presque tout de l'adversaire faute de reconnaissance et d'espionnage. On sait juste si l'ennemi est de force équivalente, inférieure... C'est très léger.


Effectivement c'est particulièrement relou, on ne connait absolument rien de son adversaire, sauf si on a les accords adéquats... Qui sont peu probable dans l'objectif d'attaquer un adversaire !
Pour le coup on voit vraiment qu'il manque un pan du gameplay. 

J'ai aussi aucune idée de combien de troupes je dois envoyer au sol. c'est le flou complet (ceci dit j'ai peut etre raté une info....)

----------


## Enyss

> J'ai aussi aucune idée de combien de troupes je dois envoyer au sol. c'est le flou complet (ceci dit j'ai peut etre raté une info....)


Bah tu regardes combien il y a de troupes au sol et leur puissance... sachant que ça dépend énormément de l'état des fortifications.

----------


## Benounet

Quand t'as suffisamment bombarde une planete pour mettre les fortifs a 0 (donc quand t'as deja gagne la guerre parceque l'ennemi a crash sa flotte sur la tienne et n'a plus rien) en general entre 5 et 10 suffisent amplement. A moins que ca ait change (j'ai pas fait de guerre sur le patch) t'en as pas vraiment besoin, tu fais le tour de ses planetes, petes ses spaceports puis commence a bombarder sa capitale et il va se rendre.

----------


## Cedski

ouais l'objectif c'était avant tout de péter sa flotte, puis ses astroports, et quelques stations (quoique je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, vu que mon but c'est d'obtenir son potentiel économique et scientifique... sauf pour gagner des point de victoire)

En fait l'attaque au sol, c'est pour tester et m'amuser...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, une analyse intéressante du système de combat actuel : http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...combat.942535/

En gros, après Clarke y a du mieux mais il reste encore du pain sur la planche pour exploiter la pleine richesse du truc.

----------


## Enax

Analyse très intéressante. Je n'avais pas compris que les ordinateurs influençaient le comportement des vaisseaux. Je comprends mieux pourquoi mes corvettes restaient bêtement en arrière...

----------


## LePoulpe

*Stellaris - Présentation & Critique* Stellaris est un jeu de Grande Stratégie produit par Paradox et disponible depuis le 9 mai 2016. Il délaisse le terrain de l'Histoire chère au studio de développement pour vous offrir l'infini spatial.

Stellaris est le premier jeu de Paradox dans l'espace, amenant la grande stratégie dans un nouvel univers. Les intérêts pour le studio dans ce choix sont une passion pour l'espace, changer de contexte et permettre de nouveaux mécanismes ainsi que s'affranchir des contraintes historiques de ses autres titres. Exploration, colonisation, recherche, conquête, guerre et paix sont au programme de ce jeu à l'échelle de la galaxie.
Qui n'a jamais rêvé de vivre dans ces futurs que nous promet la science-fiction ? Qui n'a jamais rêvé de découvrir de nouveaux mondes, de nouvelles intelligences, familières et étranges à la fois, qui n'a jamais désiré connaître les technologies formidables de la télépathie, du voyage interstellaire, des robots intelligents ? Stellaris vous propose d'embarquer dans cette aventure galactique. 

*I. Une création d'Empire et d'espèce diversifiée*

Stellaris vous donne le rôle d'un empire qui vient tout juste de lancer ses premiers vaisseaux à la découverte de la galaxie. À l'exception des empires déchus et des espèces primitives, tous les empires commencent au même stade de développement. S'il est possible de choisir son empire parmi un panel établi par Paradox (chacun de ces empires pré-écrits dispose d'ailleurs de sa propre petite histoire), la plupart des joueurs préfèreront commencer par créer leur empire d'un bout à l'autre.

La création des empires vous permet de faire des choix cosmétiques et techniques. Pour représenter votre espèce - un choix purement cosmétique - le jeu permet de choisir parmi des dizaines de portraits originaux et animés répartis en 6 règnes : mammifères, reptiliens, fongoïdes, arthropoïdes, aviaires et molluscoïdes. Par contre, à l'intérieur d'une même espèce, seuls les humains bénéficient d'une véritable diversité, les autres espèces doivent bien souvent se contenter de variations de couleur.
Il est également possible de choisir des listes de noms qui s'appliqueront à l'ensemble de votre empire pour les vaisseaux et les titres, y compris aux populations assimilées. De même, vous pouvez choisir l'apparence de vos villes et celle de vos vaisseaux, ce choix n'a aucun effet en terme de jeu.
Enfin, le joueur peut créer le drapeau de son empire, dont la couleur principale détermine la couleur de son empire sur la carte. Il est d'ailleurs surprenant de ne pas pouvoir choisir parmi plus de couleurs, ou bien de pouvoir choisir la couleur noire, naturellement peu visible sur le fond noir de la carte ou encore l'orange qui est la couleur des zones déjà connues. L'un des premiers mods ajoute justement la possibilité de choisir parmi un bien plus vaste panel.

Aucun de ces choix esthétiques n'aura d'impact sur le gameplay, le but est de personnaliser une civilisation selon votre convenance.

_Il est possible d'accueillir plusieurs espèces au sein de votre empire - même s'il est parfois nécessaire pour cela de renoncer à la terrine de crabe._ 
Il y a ensuite les décisions qui changent votre manière de jouer.

Chaque empire est défini par un ensemble de traits, à choisir parmi un total de 29 traits positifs ou négatifs. Le joueur dispose de 2 points pour acheter des traits - les traits positifs coûtent des points, les traits négatifs donnent des points. Une espèce ne peut pas avoir plus de 4 traits.
29 traits c'est beaucoup pourrait-on dire, mais il y a deux problèmes. D'une part, il y a parmi ces 29 traits des déclinaisons du même trait ("fort" et "très fort" par exemple) ou bien des oppositions nettes ("fort" et "faible"). Si l'on regroupe les 29 traits selon les axes qu'ils représentent ("fort", "très fort" et "faible"), il ne reste plus que 15 axes sur lesquels situer notre espèce, dont peu auront un véritable impact sur le gameplay autre qu'un simple bonus ou malus. Les choix sont donc plus limités qu'ils ne semblent l'être dans un premier temps surtout que certains sont actuellement des incontournables en positifs ou en négatifs.

L'espèce est définie par ses éthiques (ou ethos), à choisir parmi 8 qui s'opposent par paires. Le joueur dispose de 3 points, et peut choisir d'en investir deux dans une même éthique pour devenir un fanatique de cette éthique, ou bien de les répartir dans trois éthiques. Ainsi, il est possible d'avoir un empire individualiste, spiritualiste et xénophobe, ou encore un empire fanatique xénophile et pacifiste, pour un total de 112 combinaisons possibles.
Chaque éthique procure des bonus différents et est associée à une manière de jouer différente. Les empires spiritualistes auront l'occasion de développer des pouvoirs télépathiques, tandis que les xénophiles auront plus de facilités à créer des alliances. L'équilibre entre les éthos est difficile à évoquer car il sera modifié par les patchs ultérieurs, ils permettent néanmoins de donner des orientations fortes à votre espèce pour son développement.

Ce sont également les éthiques de votre empire qui détermineront le type de gouvernement que vous pourrez choisir pour votre empire. Ainsi, il faudra au moins investir un point en militariste pour débloquer des gouvernements militaires.
Il en existe 15 en début de partie, et tout comme les différentes éthiques, les gouvernements apportent tous des bonus et une manière de jouer différente, notamment via différents systèmes d'élections : dans une démocratie, c'est votre population qui élit le dirigeant tous les 5 ans, dans une théocratie, votre dirigeant a un héritier pour lui succéder à sa mort.
L'équilibre n'est pas assuré entre ces formes de gouvernement, cependant chaque type de gouvernement a au moins un régime qui est intéressant. Il faut enfin noter qu'il sera possible de modifier ou faire évoluer son gouvernement durant la partie, ce qui vous donnera des bonus plus importants.

Le joueur choisit également le type d'armement que ses vaisseaux utiliseront au début de la partie. Les missiles, les projectiles ou les lasers ont tous leurs particularités, mais contrairement à la technique de voyage supraluminique - qui constitue le deuxième choix - il est possible par la suite de rechercher tous les types d'arme. Ce changement, qui pourra en plus être rapide, apporte donc un gain plus esthétique qu'autre chose à ce choix.

Enfin il existe trois techniques de voyage supraluminique en début de partie, chaque mode de déplacement étant associé à un gameplay bien particulier qui vous engage par principe pour toute la partie. Vous pourrez par contre rechercher des techniques avancées pour le voyage à l'échelle galactique, ou bien profiter de la technologie de vos alliés si vous formez une fédération.
Les réacteurs subluminiques sont les plus lents mais sont plus polyvalents dans leurs déplacements. C'est le choix conseillé par le jeu pour commencer car il a peu de réelles contraintes. Actuellement, c'est sans doute la moins bonne propulsion des trois car elle vous retarde dans votre développement en début de jeu et n'offre pas d'avantage substantiel.

L'hyperpropulsion vous permet de vous déplacer rapidement mais vous oblige à suivre des "routes spatiales" ce qui peut limiter vos choix de déplacement et vous bloquer dans votre expansion. C'est le mode de déplacement le plus rapide sur les courtes distances, sur les longs trajets cela dépend de trop de facteurs pour donner une réponse. En temps de guerre c'est un mode très utile car vous pouvez enclencher votre déplacement entre systèmes depuis n'importe où dans le secteur. Son principal défaut est que vous ne pourrez pas toujours vous déplacer comme vous le souhaitez notamment pour atteindre certains secteurs.

Le système des trous de ver vous permet de déplacer vos flottes depuis des portails que vous construisez en bordure de système. C'est le mode de déplacement le plus intéressant en début de jeu puisqu'il est rapide et vous ouvre des axes de développement illimités. Ses défauts sont à chercher en temps de guerre puisque vous êtes dépendant de ces portes et qu'elles peuvent être détruites, que vos déplacements se font de portail à portail dans la zone de déplacement disponible et vous n'avez donc aucune polyvalence sur les courtes distances. Enfin, vous devez vous déplacer en bordure de secteur pour pouvoir vous téléporter vers le portail le plus proche, et plus votre flotte est importante plus cette téléportation est longue.

Stellaris propose la personnalisation d'empire la plus poussée jamais vue dans un jeu de stratégie, et malgré quelques insuffisances ça et là, tous les joueurs peuvent assouvir leur soif de diversité. Il est de plus probable que certaines améliorations et ajouts soient proposés à l'avenir pour rendre ce système toujours plus abouti.

*II. Le gameplay : d'excellentes idées, mais aussi d'importantes lacunes*

Le jeu se déroule en trois parties, une première sur l'exploration et les débuts de la colonisation, une seconde sur la consolidation des empires, les prémices de la diplomatie et les premières guerres et enfin une troisième sur les grandes fédérations qui s'affrontent pour le contrôle de la galaxie et font face à des menaces extérieures.

*2.1 Un début de partie parfaitement maîtrisé* 


_Toute une galaxie à explorer_
La première partie est celle qui a fait l'objet du plus gros travail de la part du studio et le résultat est visible. Vous commencez en contrôlant une planète, un spatioport, un vaisseau de construction, un vaisseau scientifique et quelques corvettes que vous allez devoir utiliser pour découvrir l'infini spatial.

Alors que les premières secondes seront celles de la désorientation devant l'espace de jeu qui s'ouvre devant vous, le robot qui vous servira de conseiller, si vous l'activez, vous guidera pas à pas dans votre aventure de manière très efficace. Explorer un système, construire des bâtiments, découvrir des technologies, fonder des colonies, installer des mines dans des comètes... tout vous sera expliqué de manière graduelle et vous comprendrez rapidement les mécanismes qui sont à votre disposition.
De même, l'interface est parfaitement pensée pour cette partie de l'expérience avec des informations facilement accessibles et claires. Quelles ressources sont disponibles dans vos réserves, vos flux, ce que contiennent les secteurs... Paradox profite ici de ses efforts durant les dernières années pour nous offrir une expérience riche et intéressante.

Ainsi, vous aurez le sentiment de découvrir de nouvelles planètes qui ont une histoire grâce aux très nombreux événements qui vont survenir, vous pourrez même avoir des chaînes d'événements très bien réussies qui donneront un caractère unique à votre histoire. Dans l'espace également, vous ferez des rencontres imprévues sans savoir si les espèces que vous rencontrerez seront hostiles ou non.

La colonisation ne sera pas non plus une phase tranquille puisqu'il vous faudra trouver des planètes colonisables selon votre type. En effet à la création de votre espèce vous choisissez un type de planète qui vous convient et vous avez une tolérance pour deux autres climats. Entre les secteurs sans planètes colonisables, les secteurs qui ont des planètes que vous n'êtes pas en mesure de pouvoir coloniser actuellement, les planètes colonisables mais soit trop petites soit actuellement peu propices à la construction car obstruées par la nature, vous allez devoir trouver des planètes parfois très éloignées de votre capitale.
Il y a des donc des choix à faire dans la colonisation entre quantité et qualité, ainsi que des choix à faire dans vos technologies pour vous offrir plus de choix dans la colonisation et l'exploitation des planètes.

Enfin, la technologie. Elle est divisée en trois domaines : physique, société et ingénierie. Sans être exhaustif, la physique vous permet d'améliorer les armes à énergie (lasers, plasma...), l'énergie pour vos vaisseaux et les boucliers. La recherche sociale donne des bonus à votre empire, vous permet de coloniser d'autres planètes et de déblayer la nature et enfin d'offrir de nouvelles options diplomatiques. L'ingénierie quant à elle s'intéresse aux canons, missiles, réacteurs, avions et minéraux.
La principe du système technologique est que vous tirez trois "cartes" dans un paquet au moment de choisir votre technologique et que n'avez donc pas une maîtrise complète sur votre choix. Ces "cartes" sont tirées depuis le "paquet" des technologies disponibles et celles non choisies sont renvoyées dedans, vous pourrez les retrouver plus tard dans vos choix disponibles.
Il existe bien un arbre de technologie, puisque la recherche d'une technologie peut en débloquer une ou plusieurs autres, mais vous n'avez pas un contrôle total sur les technologies qui vont tomber ensuite. L'intérêt principal de ce système est que vous ne pouvez complètement optimiser les technologies car vous n'avez aucune certitude sur vos prochains choix. Dans les faits ce n'est pas exact puisque qu'en connaissant l'arbre vous pouvez prendre des orientations qui vont limiter au fur et à mesure vos choix à des technologies qui vont vous intéresser, il est possible de "bloquer" des technologies de sorte qu'elles reviendront en permanence la prochaine fois si vous ne les prenez pas sur le moment et enfin il est possible d'avoir plus que trois choix.
C'est donc un système intéressant mais qui demande encore quelques ajustements tant en terme d'équilibrage que de lisibilité pour les nouveaux joueurs.

Cette première phase du jeu, basée sur la découverte, la micro-gestion, la colonisation est une franche réussite.

*2.2 Une deuxième partie de jeu délaissée par les développeurs*

Si Stellaris brille particulièrement en début de partie, où il tient ses promesses en termes de diversité et de découverte, il arrive un moment où le joueur est transporté à une autre échelle - celle de la macrogestion. Les enjeux du milieu de partie dans Stellaris consistent pour le moment à principalement faire de la diplomatie, ce qui inclut la guerre. Le passage de la micro à la macrogestion est amené par plusieurs mécanismes que sont la gestion des secteurs et la diplomatie.

_Gestion des secteurs_

Au-delà de la demi-douzaine de planètes contrôlées en début de partie, l'expansion des empires est exponentielle. Ce que le joueur ne peut pas coloniser, il cherchera à le conquérir - le jeu est en cela fidèle au quatrième des 4X : Extermination. Il lui faudra alors, s'il ne veut pas subir des malus particulièrement pénalisants, attribuer ses systèmes surnuméraires à des Secteurs gérés par l'IA.
Les secteurs sont - plus ou moins efficacement - gérés par l'IA. Le joueur a la possibilité de désigner un focus général parmi la production de crédits, de minerais, de science ou sur la chose militaire (c'est-à-dire la construction de stations militaires). Il peut aussi choisir quels système seront inclus dans les secteurs, pourvu qu'ils soient contigus. Cela comprend également les système sans planète habitable et donc les ressources disponibles dans ces derniers.
Il est compréhensible que les joueurs éprouvent des réserves à confier la gestion de la plus grande part de leur empire à l'IA et le système n'est pas encore optimal. Les secteurs se différencient assez peu les uns des autres. Si les populations des secteurs, comme toutes les populations de votre empire, peuvent former des factions et se rebeller, il n'y a guère d'autres mécaniques qui leur sont associées et on ne peut que regretter que leur fonctionnement ne varie pas d'un système de gouvernement à l'autre pour le moment.
C'est néanmoins un passage obligatoire pour se concentrer sur les grands desseins de votre empire et son expansion.

_Guerre et Paix_

Le joueur ayant de moins en moins de temps à consacrer à la gestion des cases sur ses planètes, il lui reste la diplomatie et la guerre. Dans les premières années du jeu, il s'agit de conflits à petite échelle, opposant généralement un empire contre un autre avec des flottes de faible envergure. Les empires disposant de peu de technologies, il y a peu de modèles de vaisseau différents et les moyens en permettent pas de planifier des opérations sur des fronts étendus.

Les choses changent plus tard dans la partie, et il faut se pencher plus sérieusement sur l'outil de conception des vaisseaux. Cela peut être assez abscons dans un premier temps, car il faut aller prendre la peine de lire les particularités de chaque type d'arme, tout en ayant à l'esprit celles qui sont utilisées par vos ennemis potentiels. Si l'on ne sait pas qui sera notre prochain ennemi, le meilleur choix consiste sans doute à créer une flotte adaptative, ce qui signifie diversifier ses modèles de vaisseau pour affronter chaque situation. Il faut également diversifier les types de vaisseau, car les corvettes et les croiseurs ne se battent pas de la même façon. Les premières évitent les coups, et notamment les armes de gros calibre, tandis que les seconds les encaissent et font de gros dégâts lorsqu'ils parviennent à toucher. Il s'agit de trouver le bon équilibre, car les flottes ne se construisent pas en un clin d'oeil, et les vaisseaux restent coûteux à produire, d'autant plus que leur coût en minerais augmente avec les progrès technologiques. En approchant de la fin de la partie, on peut créer des vaisseaux très spécialisés qui serviront par exemple à empêcher l'ennemi de fuir, ou qui perturberont ses modules de visée.
Si en début de jeu cette interface est simple d'utilisation, ce n'est plus le cas au fur et à mesure que le jeu avance. La multiplication des armes entraîne un besoin de mieux les comparer, ce que l'interface ne permet pas efficacement actuellement. Il faut donc espérer une amélioration dans les patchs ultérieurs.

À côté d'une personnalisation de vaisseaux très poussée, la gestion tactique des combats est assez réduite. Il s'agit principalement de décider où va la flotte et quelles sont ses cibles, ce qui dépend essentiellement du système de propulsion supraluminique utilisé.
Une fois une flotte ennemie rencontrée, le combat s'engage et un seul ordre peut être donné (à moins que d'autres conditions ne l'empêchent) : le repli. Alors que Stellaris emprunte aux autres jeux Paradox, et comment ne pas penser à Hearts of Iron avec les différents modèles de vaisseaux et leurs statistiques, le joueur est complètement passif à ce stade. C'est un manque important qui sera probablement amélioré à l'avenir, il est cependant critiquable qu'il ne soit pas déjà présent.
Parallèlement à cela, il s'agit d'envahir les planètes ennemies à l'aide de troupes d'assaut, la plupart du temps après un bombardement orbital. Il est possible de personnaliser ses troupes grâce à des "attachements", mais il faut cliquer individuellement sur chaque bataillon et c'est pénible lorsque notre armée se compose de plusieurs dizaines d'unités. Enfin, il est possible de débloquer de nouvelles troupes avec de nouvelles découvertes. Ce mécanisme n'est pas le point fort du jeu mais vu son échelle il est difficile de faire plus poussé sans se perdre dans de la micro-gestion qui aurait peu d'intérêt.

Dans Stellaris, les guerres sont déclarées au nom d'objectifs, il en existe trois : annexer une planète, libérer une planète (ce qui créera un nouvel empire, très amical avec le vainqueur de la guerre) ou la vassalisation. Ces objectifs ne peuvent évoluer durant la guerre et il est donc important de bien les choisir. La limitation actuelle, qui empêche par exemple le pillage, les gains de ressources ou d'autres options semble voulue pour éviter des mécanismes non finalisés déséquilibrant le jeu. Pour le joueur d'Europa Universalis ce sera donc un manque cruel en attendant de nouveaux patchs.

_La Diplomatie, entre Tradition et Travail en cours_

 _On ne peut malheureusement pas soutenir l'indépendance des vassaux de nos adversaires._ 
En dehors de la guerre, la diplomatie de Stellaris est très semblable à celles d'autres jeux du même genre. On peut ainsi échanger des ressources, signer des accords de recherche ou des traités de libre passage... Une originalité cependant : la possibilité de former des fédérations lorsque 4 empires sont au sein de la même alliance, une fois découverte la technologie correspondante. Nous en parlerons dans la troisième partie du jeu.
À ce stade du jeu, l'interface diplomatique devient illisible par une surcharge d'informations. Quand les empires sont peu nombreux dans la liste et que les interactions sont limitées, l'interface permet une visibilité correcte de l'état diplomatique de la Galaxie. Mais, dès que les informations deviennent plus importantes elle est surchargée. C'est un point sur lequel des améliorations sont à espérer rapidement.

En dehors de la gestion des secteurs en grande partie automatisée, d'une diplomatie peu originale et dictée par les modificateurs d'opinion, et d'un système de guerre intéressant mais plutôt répétitif et parfois pénible, il n'y a pas grand-chose à faire en milieu de partie. Il y manque tous ces événements qui font le sel de l'exploration, et il faut bien avouer que la guerre ne permet pas d'insuffler suffisamment de dynamisme dans la partie pour captiver le joueur. Des blocs commencent à se constituer, et le joueur doit choisir son camp, et tout semble se limiter à cela.

Le milieu de partie est donc globalement plutôt laborieux et déçoit après une première partie maîtrisée.Le joueur place alors tous ses espoirs dans une fin de partie qui s'annonce pleine de promesses.

*2.3 Une troisième partie intéressante mais avec des lacunes*

La troisième partie du jeu se concentre sur la gestion des factions avec des populations avec de votre empire qui ont des revendications, les conflits avec les empires déchus et enfin les crises de fin de jeu.

_Gestion de Faction_

Qu'est-ce qu'une Faction dans Stellaris ? Une révolte qui gronde. Au bout d'un certain temps de jeu plusieurs problèmes internes à votre Empire surviendront et causeront l'apparition de Factions qui ont été largement mise en avant par les développeurs comme une mécanique très importante en fin de partie. Je vous renvoie au Carnet de Développement sur le sujet si vous souhaitez voir leur opinion dessus : Carnet de Développement sur les Factions.

Le joueur sera alors confronté à plusieurs types de Factions allant de l'indépendance d'une planète nouvellement conquise à l'indépendance d'un Secteur tout entier ayant divergé d'opinion vis à vis de l'Empire. Une Faction rallie plusieurs Pops qui ont un même point commun en opposition à l'Empire du joueur, ces oppositions seront notamment éthiques.
S'inspirant des ses autres jeux pour cette mécanique (Europa Universalis IV notamment), elle reste relativement simple en donnant au joueur quelques options pour la ralentir voir l'étouffer grâce notamment à l'Influence qui devient alors plus importante en fin de partie qu'en milieu de partie. Les Crédits Énergétiques auront aussi une importance mineure dans les possibilités de réduire l'importance d'une Faction.

Cependant, on peut constater au bout de plusieurs heures de jeu que ces Factions ont leurs limites, une bonne partie resteront même si insignifiantes qu'elles ne causeront jamais de problèmes. On pourra également noter que les bugs liés à certaines révoltes ont jusque là forcé Paradox à désactiver la rébellion de la Faction regroupant les Esclaves ce qui permet actuellement de n'avoir aucune Faction menaçante en transformant toute population affiliée à une Faction en esclaves.
Lorsqu'une Faction se révolte, l'ensemble des Pops affiliées à celle-ci se rebellent, et leurs planètes entrent donc en guerre avec l'Empire du joueur. Une révolte restera cependant faible si elle ne contient pas assez de population. Arrivant le plus souvent (si toutefois elles arrivent) en fin de partie, ces révoltes deviendront plus gênantes que dangereuses, malheureusement.

C'est donc un aspect décevant du jeu au moment de sa sortie et qui va nécessiter de réelles améliorations durant les prochaines années.

_Empires Déchus_


_Bonjour, c'est nous les méchants._ 
Un Empire Déchu est un empire technologiquement très avancé qui est une curiosité en début de partie, un obstacle en milieu de partie et une cible en fin de partie. Il existe quatre types d'Empires Déchus :
L'Empire Déchu Xénophobe, qui déclarera la guerre à tous ceux qui s'approchent trop près de leurs frontières.L'Empire Déchu Xénophile, qui déclarera la guerre aux Empires proches de lui qui usent de l'esclavage de masse et de la purge.L'Empire Déchu Spiritualiste qui déclarera la guerre à tout Empire colonisant une planète considérée comme sainte (un modificateur de planète visible après sa reconnaissance)L'Empire Déchu Matérialiste, plus rare, qui déclarera la guerre à tout Empire recherchant une Technologie dangereuse (en rouge).
Il est a noter qu'un Empire Déchu n'attaquera un autre Empire que si ses relations avec celui-ci sont inférieures à -75.

Ces Empires constituent un point important du gameplay du jeu et peuvent donner un certain "objectif futur" au joueur. Leur Technologie ultra évoluée fera des débris de leurs vaisseaux surpuissants une mine d'or pour tout Empire qui cherche à se développer au niveau technologique. Au fur et à mesure, les technologies du joueur et surtout sa capacité à s'étendre (les Empires Déchus n'annexent quasiment jamais de planètes) lui permettra de rivaliser avec les Empires Déchus.
Tous les Empires Déchus possèdent aussi des mondes aux caractéristiques uniques, certain Empires Déchus vivent dans de gigantesque Anneaux-Mondes et d'autres sur des planètes possédant des bâtiments de production aux revenus très importants. Ils recèlent aussi d'autres mystères comme leurs mondes protégés par des boucliers infranchissable dans lesquels sont cachés des trésors oubliés.
Les Empires Déchus ont une réelle importance dans l'ensemble de la partie, les développeurs ont réussi à en faire un très bon élément du gameplay. Ils pourront permettre à certain joueurs de dominer technologiquement une bonne partie de la galaxie mais ils resteront toutefois un grand challenge pour les joueurs qui les affrontent. Ainsi, vous ne pourrez rester indifférent face aux empires déchus et vos plans prendront inévitablement leur présence en compte.

_Les Crises de Fin de Partie_

Les Crises ont pour objectif de donner, selon les développeurs, un challenge aux joueurs qui en attendent plus d'une fin de partie que la domination des autres Empires de la galaxie. Il en existe trois pour l'instant :
La Révolte Robotique, qui naîtra dans un Empire ayant développé sa technologie robotique de manière trop importante.L'Invasion Extra-Dimensionnelle Unbidden, causée par l'utilisation de technologies de voyages interstellaires dangereusement avancées.L'Invasion Extra-Galactique Prethoryn, qui peut arriver à tout moment à partir de 2321.
Ces Crises ont chacune des caractéristiques propres, mais toutes souhaiteront la mort de l'ensemble des Empires de la galaxie et refuseront toute diplomatie. Deux de ces Crises sont causées par le développement de technologies dangereuses qui donnent des bonus très intéressants en contrepartie de risques inconnus pour son Empire.
La Révolte Robotique s'étendra d'abord dans tous les Empires ayant recherché les technologies robotiques dangereuses transformant tous les robots synthétiques en Pops ennemis essayant de conquérir les planètes sur lesquelles ils ont été construits. La Révolte Robotique possède également des bonus très importants dans tous les domaines de production, du Minerai aux Technologies. Elle réduira en esclavage toutes les populations des planètes conquises.
L'Invasion Unbidden sort d'un portail qu'il faudra détruire pour arrêter l'invasion, qui purgera purement et simplement toutes les populations dans sa zone d'influence.
L'Invasion Prethoryn n'a pas de réelle capitale, puisque pour l'arrêter il faudra détruire toute sa flotte pour y trouver la Reine Prethoryn qui donnera quelques bonus à l'Empire qui la capturera. Les Prethoryn infesteront toutes les planètes colonisables dans leur zone d'influence ce qui purgera en même temps toute population présente dessus, il faudra alors bombarder ces planètes pour les désinfecter.

Les Crises de fin de partie ont un point commun important qui a souvent été avancé par les développeurs : plus longtemps ces Crises s'étendent, plus elles deviendront difficile à stopper. Les Empires IA ne s'y opposeront le plus souvent que pour se défendre et auront peu de chance de vaincre, il est alors nécessaire au joueur de réagir rapidement. Il pourra également prendre les technologies rares voir uniques appartenant à ces civilisations d'envahisseurs.
Mais pour l'instant, il est important de noter que ces Crises subissent aussi de nombreux bugs qui sont peu à peu corrigés au fil des patchs, et il est encore possible de ne voir jamais disparaître une Crise malgré qu'elle ait été annihilée. Leur lieu d'arrivée est également d'une importance capitale, une Crise peut apparaître à l'autre bout de la galaxie par rapport au joueur, ce qui lui causera bien des inconvénients pour l'atteindre, à l'inverse elle peut apparaître dans son empire et le décimer.


_Super, qu'est-ce que je gagne ?_ 
La Crise de fin de partie est un passage obligatoire pour toutes les parties et est malheureusement encore trop peu développée, une Crise peut arriver trop tôt pour que le joueur puisse l'arrêter efficacement comme trop tard pour être une menace. Montrée comme une petite révolution dans le 4X cet aspect du gameplay montre du potentiel mais n'incarne pourtant pas réellement une des parties les plus intéressantes du jeu pour l'instant.

_Des guerres, encore des guerres?_ 


_Une des activités principales à ce stade de la partie : parcourir des listes à la recherche des planètes voulues_ 
En fin de partie, les petites alliances laisseront le plus souvent place à de grands blocs d'Empires, les Fédérations, partageant plus ou moins les mêmes objectifs. La Fédération est une super alliance d'au moins 4 joueurs avec un système différent de l'alliance quant aux décisions.
Le fonctionnement d'une Fédération est simple, la chefferie de la Fédération alterne entre ses membres et ce chef peut décider de déclarer une guerre pour laquelle tous les membres de la Fédération seront obligatoirement envoyés. Cette mécanique peut être très intéressante en multijoueur mais devient au bout d'un certain temps plus ou moins un poids pour le joueur en solo, étant donné le fait que si un membre n'est pas le chef de sa Fédération, il ne peut pas déclarer de guerre et doit littéralement attendre son tour. Le chef peut également construire des vaisseaux de la fédération qui combinent les technologies des membres.
Les Fédérations sont une très bonne évolution des alliances et peuvent amener des développements intéressants avec des fédérations orientées sur certains aspects comme le commerce et des synergies entre empires. Le fait de ne pouvoir personnaliser les règles de sa fédération est cependant un léger manque qu'il faudra espérer voir amélioré. C'est donc un bon mécanisme qui dispose en plus d'un excellent potentiel.

À ce stade, les guerres s'étendent sur une partie bien plus grande de la galaxie et deviennent plus longues et répétitives, à force de combats, de bombardements, et d'invasions terrestres. Elle prend cependant une tout autre dimension stratégique avec la présence d'énormes flottes et armées. Il deviendra par exemple intéressant de diviser des flottes pour combattre sur plusieurs fronts et c'est réellement dans ces guerres que les technologies de voyages interstellaires deviendront pour chaque belligérant un atout comme un défaut.
En fin de partie, le joueur aura le plus souvent l'avantage sur n'importe quel Empire de la galaxie au niveau technologique et au niveau de la puissance de la flotte (en difficulté Normale comme en difficulté Difficile, plus ou moins). Le plus compliqué deviendra alors de garder une économie saine en temps de guerre car la maintenance d'une grande flotte finit par coûter très cher.
De plus, en fin de partie, la composition des vaisseaux deviendra moins importante et la quantité l'emportera le plus souvent sur la qualité, en solo tout du moins. Cependant des technologies comme la Lance à Tachyon ou le Désintégrateur de Matière deviendront le symbole de la domination d'un Empire sur les autres étant donné leur puissance démesurée.

Il existe pour l'instant deux objectifs pour gagner la partie :
La victoire par conquête, qui nécessite de conquérir ou de vassaliser toute la galaxie.La victoire par domination, qui nécessite d'avoir colonisé 40% des planètes colonisables de la galaxie.
Ces objectifs sont plus longs que difficiles à atteindre à la fin de la partie, ce qui rapproche Stellaris de la majorité de ses confrères 4X dont il souhaite se démarquer et par conséquent, la véritable fin de la partie est décidée par le joueur comme dans nombre des jeux Paradox aujourd'hui.

*III. Stellaris dans la durée*

*3.1 Une bonne cohérence artistique, mais rapidement banalisée*

Stellaris, contrairement à ses contemporains, n'a fait ni le choix du cartoonesque (comme le tout récent Master of Orion), ni de l'austérité. Le rendu se veut organique et immersif, plutôt que fun et léger, ou dur et artificielle. Cela se retrouve dans les portraits, à la fois étranges et familiers, ou dans la musique, qui rappelle les grandes heures du space opera tout en conservant une identité propre. Cette dernière est un point fort du jeu car très immersive en interprétant parfaitement les sentiments de découverte et d'aventure qui vont avec la conquête spatiale.
Un important travail sur les sons a été effectué et cela se remarque lorsque l'on peut identifier une notification rien qu'au son qui y est associé. De même, on peut identifier chaque corps céleste d'un coup d'oeil. Malheureusement, la quête d'originalité de Stellaris se heurte à des inégalités dans sa diversité et à son manque d'ambition. Il aurait par exemple été intéressant d'avoir une musique associée à chaque crise de fin de partie, ou davantage de vie dans les systèmes.
Sur la durée, Stellaris ne parvient pas à maintenir l'attention du joueur sur sa musique ou sur ses graphismes, mis à part peut-être certaines grandes batailles. Cela n'a rien d'étonnant pour un jeu de ce type, mais il serait bienvenu d'ajouter de quoi délasser nos yeux et nos oreilles dans de futures extensions.

*3.2 Des bugs relativement peu nombreux, mais ennuyants*

"_S'il était possible d'empêcher tous les bugs à la sortie simplement grâce à suffisamment de temps d'Assurance Qualité, tous les jeux AAA sortiraient sans un seul bug_". (Wiz, 20/02/2016)
Stellaris a été testé plus longtemps et plus intensément que n'importe quel autre jeu Paradox, mais il a également été plus joué. De nombreux bugs plus ou moins graves ont ainsi été détectés par les joueurs dans les semaines qui ont suivi la sortie du jeu, et Paradox a rapidement commencé à les corriger, d'abord via des hotfixs, puis avec le patch Clarke.
S'il était évident qu'il était impossible de sortir un jeu totalement exempt de bug, il est néanmoins dommage de constater que certains auraient pu être évités. On se demande par exemple comment il est possible que personne n'ait remarqué que les quêtes de Précurseurs ne soient pas fonctionnelles, et de manière générale, il est difficile de comprendre comment Stellaris a pu sortir avec un certain nombre de chaînes d'événements ne fonctionnant pour personne, puisque codées de travers.
Il est tout a fait compréhensible qu'un bug n'affectant qu'une partie des joueurs passe inaperçu - aussi regrettable que cela soit - mais il est étrange que Paradox ait dû aller jusqu'à retirer certains mécanismes importants de jeu - à savoir, la capacité des esclaves à se rebeller - quitte à rompre l'équilibre des éthiques. Il apparaît alors justifié de voir fleurir les sujets aux titres évocateurs sur les forums, tels que "Ce jeu aurait dû sortir en Accès Anticipé !" ; "Ce jeu est injouable en l'état" ; ou encore "Je reviens dans 1 mois".

*3.3 Le futur du jeu*
"_Je ne fus cependant pas surpris de recevoir des critiques sur le manque de contenu scripté pour la mi-partie. Nous avons simplement mis trop de temps à mettre en place le début et la fin de partie_" (Doomdark)

Plusieurs hotfix sont sortis assez rapidement, et à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes, le premier gros patch est encore en bêta. On peut très certainement faire confiance à Paradox en matière de suivi. Les développeurs nous promettent également des ajouts de contenu gratuit en plus des corrections lors de chaque patch. Ceux-ci sortiront à un mois d'intervalle, le premier étant pour très bientôt, le second prévu pour fin juin.
*
3.4- Des extensions qui devront combler de nombreux espoirs*

Toujours est-il que de nombreux joueurs ne sont pas satisfaits par l'état actuel du jeu. Avant la sortie de Stellaris, nombreux étaient ceux qui imaginaient des ajouts, ce qu'ils veulent maintenant, c'est combler les vides.
L'ajout de nouveaux mécanismes pour les fédérations, les améliorations génétiques, les secteurs ou le système de combat sont les choses qui reviennent le souvent, mais tout cela reste bien loin derrière le désir de voir se superposer à une galaxie composée d'empires un réseau commercial et civil, avec ses espions, ses factions, ses tractations et ses pressions. Il est vrai qu'il semble important d'apporter de nouvelles mécaniques une fois la galaxie peuplée, ainsi qu'un nouveau niveau de gestion, qui pourrait offrir de nouvelles options aux empires qui ne désirent pas s'imposer uniquement par la force.

*IV. Conclusion*

Stellaris tient-il ses promesses ? On ne peut répondre à cette question par oui ou par non - il faut d'abord demander : "à qui Stellaris tient-il ses promesses ?". Car les limites du jeu, qui apparaîtront très vite à des joueurs rodés aux jeux de stratégie, ne suffiront pas à pénaliser l'expérience de jeu de la plupart des joueurs. Certes, le gameplay se résume essentiellement à de la conquête à partir du milieu de partie, certes, le jeu doit encore passer par des patchs avant d'être parfaitement jouables, et surtout certes, il faudra une ou plusieurs extensions pour que le jeu révèle son potentiel en matière de simulation de space opera.
Mais cela ne doit faire oublier ni la bonne volonté, l'expérience et les capacités d'écoute des studios de développement Paradox, ni les qualités uniques du jeu dans ce qui relève de l'exploration ou de la diversité sans cesse renouvelée des situations et des protagonistes. Stellaris s'adresse donc aux joueurs qui voudront bien lui laisser le temps de grandir, ou bien à ceux qui voudraient découvrir le genre du 4X spatial. Il y a dans Stellaris des outils pour se créer des mondes, pour ceux qui veulent bien s'en donner la peine.

Certains médias ont pu affirmer que Stellaris ajoutait un cinquième X aux 4X - celui de eXcellence. Nous n'irons pas jusque là, mais ce premier Paradox dans l'espace est un jeu très prometteur, et l'on peut s'attendre à ce que Paradox fasse preuve du même dévouement dans le suivi de son jeu dont il a fait preuve pour Crusader Kings 2 ou Europa Universalis 4.



Spoiler Alert! 



Auteurs : Benoît, Jourail, Spectator_Errans
Correcteurs : Silaith

----------


## Harlockin

Pavé César  :WTF:

----------


## LePoulpe

Ouais ça me paraît être le minimum pour un jeu Paradox Interactive.  ::P: 

Je mets ça sur le forum CPC (comme pour les carnets de développements) si jamais ça intéresse quelques Canards d'avoir l'avis de joueurs vétérans au sujet de Stellaris.

----------


## smokytoks

Pas encore tout lu mais ça a clairement sa place en lien sur l'OP... :;): 

Avec le lien vers la sélection de mods...

----------


## Cedski

par contre un peu de spoil, j'ai pas lu ce qui concernait le mid et surtout late game, j'ai envie de découvrir par moi même....

----------


## GeorgeOrwell

J'ai une question :
Les secteurs n'ont aucune limite en nombre de planètes à gérer. Dans ma partie je peux créer jusque 12 secteurs mais je ne vois pas trop l'utilité d'en créer plus d'un ou deux, doit y avoir un truc que je pige pas ...  ::(:

----------


## smokytoks

En théorie, il vaut mieux limiter la taille des secteurs pour éviter de perdre de gros morceaux de ton Empire en cas de rébellion d'une faction...

Mais comme le système de factions est un peu aux fraises pour le moment, effectivement, aucun intérêt à multiplier les secteurs...

Au contraire, même, puisque ça permet de limiter le nombre de gouverneurs nécessaires, à moins de chercher à minimaxer le plus possible à ce niveau...

Après, personnellement, j'ai tendance à en faire tout de même pas mal de façon à avoir plus de marge sur les spécialisations...

----------


## Cedski

Question, est ce que les secteurs colonisent les planètes potentiellement colonisables à l'intérieur de leur frontière ?

Aussi j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne font aucun bâtiments, ni mines (bon, j'avais quasiment tout développé mais il restait quelques spots.... ). Pourtant il a fait un constructeur... Mais il glandouille.

----------


## smokytoks

Non, ils ne colonisent pas, à toi de le faire en construisant des Coony Ship depuis l'un de leurs spaceports (pour ne pas payer l'entretien) et de s'installer dans un système appartenant à un secteur si tu veux lui déléguer l'ensemble du développement...

Pour ta seconde remarque, il faut déjà savoir qu'une IA de secteur ne construira rien si ça doit l'amener à se retrouver en négatif au niveau énergie. Ensuite, il y a un stock minimal en minerai qu'elle cherchera à maintenir quoiqu'il arrive, donc il faut généralement alimenter les secteurs pour soutenir leur développement. Enfin, il faut voir les options activées, des fois elles empêchent toute construction, ex : en Respect des Ressources, si tu files un focus Research mais que les seules tiles disponibles offrent un bonus autre, l'IA ne construira jamais dessus...

C'est un tour d'horizon rapide, pour rentrer dans les détails, tu peux parcourir le paquet de thread à propos des secteurs sur le forum officiel...

Ex : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ks-fine.940543

Après, le système reste encore un poil bugué tout de même...

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> par contre un peu de spoil, j'ai pas lu ce qui concernait le mid et surtout late game, j'ai envie de découvrir par moi même....


Cette parano des spoiler sur un jeu de stratégie, je ne comprends pas...  :<_<:

----------


## Koinsky

> Cette parano des spoiler sur un jeu de stratégie, je ne comprends pas...


Sur les premières parties, le côté découverte et l'immersion peuvent être gâchés à cause des spoils. Après, Ok, si tu joues juste pour la stratégie pure, les spoils ne sont pas dérangeants.

----------


## nutopia

> Cette parano des spoiler sur un jeu de stratégie, je ne comprends pas...


/my 2cents & mode vieux ON:

Perso ça ne m'étonne pas que tu ne comprennes pas. Quand on voit les habitudes de regarder des "Let's play", de tout savoir sur le jeu avant même de l'avoir installé par tous les moyens possibles...
C'est pareil dans tous les domaines. Cinéma, séries, livres, etc. 
Enfin bref, dans Stellaris - même si c'est un jeu de stratégie - il y a beaucoup d'évènements (ouais accent grave  ::P: ) vraiment sympas à découvrir en jeu. En revanche, je ne vois pas pourquoi Cedski demande des spoilers et comment il aurait pu se spoil alors que l'article est divisé en chapitres. Justement, il a lu la partie qui l'intéressait sans se spoil...

Mais wait? C'est Senna ton avatar... Tu n'es peut-être pas si d'jeunz...

----------


## Ashathorn

> Ok... Pas vu ! Je regarderais ça ce soir.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Effectivement c'est particulièrement relou, on ne connait absolument rien de son adversaire, sauf si on a les accords adéquats... Qui sont peu probable dans l'objectif d'attaquer un adversaire !
> Pour le coup on voit vraiment qu'il manque un pan du gameplay. 
> 
> J'ai aussi aucune idée de combien de troupes je dois envoyer au sol. c'est le flou complet (ceci dit j'ai peut etre raté une info....)


Pour les troupes au sol, ca dépends des troupes que tu envoie, il te faudra moins de robots que de troupes d’assaut si tu n'a aucun modificateur particulier sur ton peuple, et il faut pas oublier que les pop ennemis font des garnisons en fonction du nombre de pop sur la planete

----------


## Cedski

C'était juste une remarque pa rapport à l'article pour prévenir d'autres lecteurs éventuels, je n'ai pas non plus demandé de mettre un spoil, mais oui j'ai envie de découvrir ce genre de chose par moi-même.... 

Et effectivement jamais je ne regarde les jamais "let's play" et autres... Le fait de découvrir le jeu est un plaisir en soi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les troupes au sol, ca dépends des troupes que tu envoie, il te faudra moins de robots que de troupes d’assaut si tu n'a aucun modificateur particulier sur ton peuple, et il faut pas oublier que les pop ennemis font des garnisons en fonction du nombre de pop sur la planete


Ok merci, j'ai vu du coup, c'est juste que j'étais miro...

----------


## nutopia

@LePoulpe: Merci pour ton poste. Je n'ai pas compris ce passage:

" L'hyperpropulsion [...] En temps de guerre c'est un mode très utile car vous pouvez enclencher votre déplacement entre systèmes depuis n'importe où dans le secteur. "

Je ne savais pas ça:
" il est possible de "bloquer" des technologies de sorte qu'elles reviendront en permanence la prochaine fois si vous ne les prenez pas sur le moment "
Ça se fait où?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> /my 2cents & mode vieux ON:
> 
> Perso ça ne m'étonne pas que tu ne comprennes pas. Quand on voit les habitudes de regarder des "Let's play", de tout savoir sur le jeu avant même de l'avoir installé par tous les moyens possibles...
> C'est pareil dans tous les domaines. Cinéma, séries, livres, etc. 
> Enfin bref, dans Stellaris - même si c'est un jeu de stratégie - il y a beaucoup d'évènements (ouais accent grave ) vraiment sympas à découvrir en jeu. En revanche, je ne vois pas pourquoi Cedski demande des spoilers et comment il aurait pu se spoil alors que l'article est divisé en chapitres. Justement, il a lu la partie qui l'intéressait sans se spoil...
> 
> Mais wait? C'est Senna ton avatar... Tu n'es peut-être pas si d'jeunz...


Non je n'ai pas 20 piges si c'est ça d'où tu veux en venir. Le vieux qui te parle te dira que sur les anciennes sortie de jeu de stratégie type crusadeur king 2, europa universalis 3 etc il n'y avait pas cette dictature du spoiler. On pouvait parler pleinement du jeu faire découvrir un événement drôle sans qu'un relou vienne chialer pour du spoil. On est sur un jeu de stratégie, on est là pour parler de nos différentes parties, de ce qui nous est arrivé pour le plaisir. On n'est pas sur un jeu d'aventure telle que The witcher...
Je suis même super content que certaines personnes vient parler de leurs partie et partage cette event. Justement ça permet de découvrir des events qu'on n'a pas encore découvert et qu'on risque jamais d'avoir si tout le monde cède à la spoiler partie.
Alors je vous vois venir avec vos "Dans ce cas mets une balise spoiler ça évite les spoil pour certain et de lire les avis pour toi". Non je ne veux pas, on n'est pas sur le topic de game of thrones ou d'un jeu d'aventure. Sinon ça devient n'importe quoi, un forum entier de barre noir débile où la moindre chose qu'on écrit doit être calculé au risque de se prendre un ban à la con

----------


## Charmide

Heureusement qu'on a des héros qui se battent pour notre liberté ._.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Heureusement qu'on a des héros qui se battent pour notre liberté ._.


Heureusement que tu es là pour faire ton cynique Charmide, on en a de moins en moins sur cpc  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kruos

> Non je n'ai pas 20 piges si c'est ça d'où tu veux en venir. Le vieux qui te parle te dira que sur les anciennes sortie de jeu de stratégie type crusadeur king 2, europa universalis 3 etc il n'y avait pas cette dictature du spoiler. On pouvait parler pleinement du jeu faire découvrir un événement drôle sans qu'un relou vienne chialer pour du spoil. On est sur un jeu de stratégie, on est là pour parler de nos différentes parties, de ce qui nous est arrivé pour le plaisir. On n'est pas sur un jeu d'aventure telle que The witcher...
> Je suis même super content que certaines personnes vient parler de leurs partie et partage cette event. Justement ça permet de découvrir des events qu'on n'a pas encore découvert et qu'on risque jamais d'avoir si tout le monde cède à la spoiler partie.
> Alors je vous vois venir avec vos "Dans ce cas mets une balise spoiler ça évite les spoil pour certain et de lire les avis pour toi". Non je ne veux pas, on n'est pas sur le topic de game of thrones ou d'un jeu d'aventure. Sinon ça devient n'importe quoi, un forum entier de barre noir débile où la moindre chose qu'on écrit doit être calculé au risque de se prendre un ban à la con


Je plussoie. 

J'ai même trouvé complètement con le ban qu'un gus s'est pris dernièrement dans le topic (Stellaris?) tout ça parcque il avait osé partagé un screen d'un event canon de mid-end game. Le mec qui veut pas se faire spoiler c'est à lui d'être intelligent et d'éviter les zones à risque. Marre du biberonnage.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

En fait, sans vouloir faire de polémique, le problème c'est surtout que selon toi il existerait des types de jeux qui, par essence, serait important à ne pas spoil et d'autre non... Un récit reste un récit. Que cela soit un roman de gare ou  de la grande littérature, que cela soit un pavé ou des petites touches diséminé dans l'espace de jeu. On aurait jamais l'idée de faire cette distinction de genre pour un film ou une série... Pourquoi le faire pour un jeu? Et puis comme l'a fait remarqué Nutopia, les dévellopeurs de Stellaris ont pas mal mis en avant le plaisir de la découverte et du renouvellement... Donc être poli en essayant de pas spoil n'a rien d'incongru dans ce contexte. Après faut voir le spoil/anti-spoil avec mesure, l'auteur de la critique aurait bien plus parler du mécanisme de crise sans pour autant détailler le contenu de chacune (ou cacher ce passage)... On ne peut pas considérer un topic unique sur le forum de cpc comme une zone à risque, sinon on évite tout le net.

----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour.

Il y a t'il moyen de "tuer une planète" ?

Genre tout raser du coup elle n'appartient plus a personne

----------


## Charmide

> Je plussoie. 
> 
> J'ai même trouvé complètement con le ban qu'un gus s'est pris dernièrement dans le topic (Stellaris?) tout ça parcque il avait osé partagé un screen d'un event canon de mid-end game. Le mec qui veut pas se faire spoiler c'est à lui d'être intelligent et d'éviter les zones à risque. Marre du biberonnage.


Le ban était pas pour ça. Sinon ça aurait pas été le seul.

Personnellement j'en ai ras le cul que ça boucle sur du "faudra qu'on m'explique" alors qu'on l'a fait 800 fois. J'en ai rien à faire des spoilers sur Stellaris mais si vous comprenez pas que ce soit le cas pour certains, vous avez qu'à vous en vouloir. 
Ou alors assumez que vous vous en foutez de faire chier des gens "par principe" et pour la liberté du peuple.

----------


## Kimuji

Y'avait eu aussi des insultes ou au minimum quelques "impolitesses" pour motiver le ban non? Enfin il me semble.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oui, c'était la montée en température qui avait motivé le ban. Sinon je rejoins un peu Cedski, certains events de fin de partie de Stellaris sont plus cruciaux que ceux de CKII et EUIV, c'est un peu dommage de les spoiler. Pour l'instant du moins, d'ici un mois plus personne ne jouera au jeu tout le monde aura retourné le jeu dans tous les sens, ça ne portera plus préjudice.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Il y a t'il moyen de "tuer une planète" ?
> 
> Genre tout raser du coup elle n'appartient plus a personne


Tu peux purger toute la population déjà... Cela fait que tu perds le contrôle de la planète (et la zone d'influence associé) et elle devient re-colonisable. Par contre les bâtiments restent et peuvent être récupérer... Donc il faut les détruire avant... Mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible de détruire le bâtiment "capitale". 

Par contre, ce qui est drôle, c'est que grâce à des cycles de purge et de colonisation, tu peux remplir la planète de "capitale".  :Cigare: 

Sinon en terraformant... Il est possible de transformer une planète habitable en monde tombeau? Histoire de bien stériliser un coin de la galaxie.  :^_^:

----------


## Cedski

lol mais tout ça pour une petite phrase exprimée à chaud... Qui ne demandait même pas clairement de mettre de balise spoiler pas ailleurs.

Fichtre !!

----------


## IriK

> Sinon en terraformant... Il est possible de transformer une planète habitable en monde tombeau? Histoire de bien stériliser un coin de la galaxie.


Cela pourrait être possible, avec les dernières technologies de terraformation. A vérifier.

----------


## Ashathorn

> Cela pourrait être possible, avec les dernières technologies de terraformation. A vérifier.


La terraformation ne fonctionne que pour les planètes que tu peux choisir quand tu crée un empire

----------


## meg

> lol mais tout ça pour une petite phrase exprimée à chaud... Qui ne demandait même pas clairement de mettre de balise spoiler pas ailleurs.
> 
> Fichtre !!


On parle de moi ? ^^
J'ai juste laché un commentaire ironique sur le screen de l'event de fin de partie balancé pleine page 24H après la sortie du jeu en disant "GG le spoil" suivi d'un smiley rigolo.

Effectivement je n'ai même pas demandé de mettre les balise ou quoi... vu que perso je m'en branle !
Mais sur le coup j'ai pensé aux autres.

La shitstorm derrière, j'avais même pas vu !

Là le jeu est sorti depuis un moment, on s'en fout un peu.

Mais avouez que 24h après la sortie, c'est bourrin sur un post de haut page :D

Bisous.

----------


## Cedski

non je parlais juste moi... 


Bon sinon, je crois que je suis parti dans une sorte de guerre éternelle avec mon gros voisin. 
J'ai réussi à vassalisé un plus petit et quand j'étais en train de le finir.... ce gros m'a déclaré la guerre (enfin, plutôt la guerre avec mon allié, je suis en alliance avec une civ', et on l'entoure... Enfin surtout moi, mon allié ne s'est pas trop trop développé, à mon grand regret). Mais bref c'est mon rival et la confrontation était inéluctable (d’où l'alliance, j'étais trop petit seul... et là même à deux en fait on est largué), mais là c'est trop tôt, je voulais vassaliser t intégré deux autres empires avant. J'ai en qu'un seul, et en fait il est vraiment minable ce vassal.  :^_^: 

Mais bref je vais (re)construire patiemment ma flotte décimée... Heureusement il s'en prend essentiellement à mon allié... Si je ne le titille pas trop.
L'autre truc c'est que j'ai l'impression que mes laser UV ne lui font pas grand chose...
Bref je ne vois pas trop comment m'en sortir à part la patience. J'ai l'impression qu'à long terme j'aurais le dessus, à priori j'ai rattrapé mon retard technologique...

----------


## zivilain

Tu as mis en place un partenariat de recherche avec ton allié ? Et si tes lasers ne lui font pas grand chose, c'est qu'il doit avoir de bons boucliers. Regarde la fenêtre d'affrontement, ça te dira où vont les dégâts que tu infliges et aussi ce qu'il utilise comme armes.

----------


## Cedski

En effet il a des boucliers, et des missiles + cinétique semble-t-il. Mais son blindage est moins bon que le mien... Perso je n'ai pas mis de bouclier (pas la place sur les corvettes, et j'ai le blindage mk3 les boucliers mk 1 donc....)

Bref j'ai focussé blindage + laser, raté !  :^_^: 

Et sinon oui j'ai le partenariat de recherche.

----------


## Enyss

Le blindage sur les corvettes, bof bof. Tu montes à quel % de reduction de dmg?

----------


## Cedski

23%, de mémoire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quoi les boucliers c'est mieux ??

----------


## Darkath

En absolu vaut mieux mettre des boucliers ou mieux, des pvs supplémentaires.

----------


## smokytoks

Le mieux, c'est Crystal Forged Plating (Techno rare que tu obtiens via recherche débloquée par les débris d'entités cristallines élites) pour blinder le hull (coque) qui n'est affecté par aucune augmentation de dommage ni réduction de résistance. Dès que tu disposes de la techno, tu peux basculer l'intégralité de ta flotte dessus...

Ensuite viennent les boucliers qui ont l'avantage d'absorber les dommage plutôt que de les réduire, en plus de se régénérer hors combat. Surtout sur de petits vaisseaux qui ne seront pas capable d'absorber beaucoup de dégâts, quelque soit le % de réduction apporté par l'armure. A noter qu'il faut éviter les capacitors (recharge en combat) qui ne sont pas du tout intéressants...

A mon sens, l'armure n'a un réel intérêt que si ton/tes adversaire(s) a/ont un focus laser/missiles. Ou par opportunité pour occuper un slot quand tu n'as pas l'énergie pour rajouter un bouclier. La seule exception, en l'absence de disponibilité du CFP, c'est sur les Battleships...

Dans tous les cas, pour les corvettes, il faut tout miser sur l'évasion, même si la stat est moins pétée qu'avant la 1.1...

Pour ton cas précis, et concernant l'aspect offensif : dans la branche lasers, tu dois avoir les disruptors qui tabassent les boucliers plutôt que de pénétrer l'armure (+50-100% Shield Damage). En conjonction avec des torpilles (qui ignorent totalement les boucliers avec leur 100% de pénétration), tu devrais faire bien plus mal. Pour le défensif, à nouveau, full CFP si c'est disponible, un peu voire beaucoup de bouclier si ton niveau technologique te le permet...

Pour référence, mes observations personnelles et, surtout, ce thread : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...combat.942535/

----------


## Enyss

Les Crystal Forged Plating c'est vraiment peté d'ailleurs. J'ai des corvettes à 720 hp avec ( (300 base +300 de CFP )* 20% du advanced defensive computer)

Sinon, l'armure ça marche bien sur les battleship. Tu fais un mix Armure/CFP

----------


## Avik

Ma partie en cours :



Y a des gars biens marrant quand même:


Ce mec la (violet) était au départ de la taille du orange pendant que j étais de la taille du vert.
Il a bien fait chier tout son monde pendant que je faisait le dos rond et réussissait m'allier au rose, et un jour quand il a voulu s'attaquer a la personne de trop (le orange petit a l époque aussi) je lui suis tombé dessus par derrière avec le rose on l a défoncé. Depuis je bouffe du chanpignon tout les 10 ans, par coups de 5 planètes+ libérations.

Mon ami rose (c'est desuite plus cordial  :;): ):

----------


## Cedski

> Le mieux, c'est Crystal Forged Plating (Techno rare que tu obtiens via recherche débloquée par les débris d'entités cristallines élites) pour blinder le hull (coque) qui n'est affecté par aucune augmentation de dommage ni réduction de résistance. Dès que tu disposes de la techno, tu peux basculer l'intégralité de ta flotte dessus...
> 
> Ensuite viennent les boucliers qui ont l'avantage d'absorber les dommage plutôt que de les réduire, en plus de se régénérer hors combat. Surtout sur de petits vaisseaux qui ne seront pas capable d'absorber beaucoup de dégâts, quelque soit le % de réduction apporté par l'armure. A noter qu'il faut éviter les capacitors (recharge en combat) qui ne sont pas du tout intéressants...
> 
> A mon sens, l'armure n'a un réel intérêt que si ton/tes adversaire(s) a/ont un focus laser/missiles. Ou par opportunité pour occuper un slot quand tu n'as pas l'énergie pour rajouter un bouclier. La seule exception, en l'absence de disponibilité du CFP, c'est sur les Battleships...
> 
> Dans tous les cas, pour les corvettes, il faut tout miser sur l'évasion, même si la stat est moins pétée qu'avant la 1.1...
> 
> Pour ton cas précis, et concernant l'aspect offensif : dans la branche lasers, tu dois avoir les disruptors qui tabassent les boucliers plutôt que de pénétrer l'armure (+50-100% Shield Damage). En conjonction avec des torpilles (qui ignorent totalement les boucliers avec leur 100% de pénétration), tu devrais faire bien plus mal. Pour le défensif, à nouveau, full CFP si c'est disponible, un peu voire beaucoup de bouclier si ton niveau technologique te le permet...
> ...


Merci merci pour l'explication complète...  :;):  J'ai un peu foiré mes focus technologiques du coup.  :^_^: 

Va falloir que je réfléchisse à comment m'en sortir...

----------


## smokytoks

Pour la défense, il faut noter une possibilité intermédiaire : si tu es au niveau 0 sur les boucliers, tu peux te rattraper sur le CIP (Crystal Infused Plating). C'est la version de base du CFP, la techno est déblocable à partir des débris d'entités cristallines normales et plutôt accessible : si tu peux raser quelques flottes d'entités et que tu as une recherche suffisante en Engineering. C'est pas aussi bien/pété que le CFP mais ça devrait fonctionner correctement en combinaison avec l'armure...

Sur le volet offensif, si tu n'as pas monté la branche missile de manière à disposer des torpilles, rajoute des disruptors à tes flottes. Pas en mix sur un design existant mais plutôt sur des vaisseaux dédiés, cela devrait aider à faire tomber les boucliers ennemis assez rapidement pour permettre le plein emploi de tes lasers...

Après, si tes ennemis ont beaucoup de corvettes, il va falloir penser à la branche missile...

----------


## smokytoks

Tiens, il me semblait bien avoir vu passer un autre guide sympa : https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...de_for_anyone/

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

J'ai une petite question qui me taraude depuis un moment:

Quel est l'avantage de spécialiser ses vaisseaux en terme d'armement? (dans le cas où l'on garde quand même plusieurs type d'arme différentes dans la flotte) J'ai lu pas mal de fois ce conseil sur ce fil de discussion mais je ne comprend pas. Par exemple, je n'ai pas trouvé de module ajoutant un multiplicateur de dégât à un type d'arme donné. On trouve ce bonus dans les technologies ou dans les astroports mais cela n'affecte pas le choix du placement de l'arme dans un endroit ou un autre...  :tired: 

PS: j'ai lu le guide ci-dessus mais l'auteur n'explique pas pourquoi il spécialise ses vaisseaux.

----------


## Cedski

Non je n'ai pas ça non plus, j'ai des coques régénératives mais ça n'apporte aucun bonus d'armure, juste un (lent) rechargement... 

Je n'ai pas non plus les disruptors. Par contre j'ai les sentinelle points de défense (defense point en anglais je crois), je vais essayer d'en foutre sur un slot pour niquer les missiles.
je vais essayer ça avec les boucliers sur les corvettes à la place du blindage, et je vais foutre un module de bouclier moyen sur mes destroyers + un defense point.

Puis je vais tenter....  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

Pas mal d'infos intéressantes sur ce qui va venir avec Asimov, et un peu plus tard, confère ce résumé du dernier stream sur reddit:



> Now then, notes:
> 
>     There is now a pop up to name a colony (planet) once you start colonizing a planet.
> 
>     Researching multiple special projects at the same time in the situation log is a bug. Not a high priority for bug fixing but will be fixed eventually. Probably not in 1.2. Do note, this is meant in regards to things that pause research to my knowledge.
> 
>     Ringworld construction will likely come in the future. Wiz wants it but no promises.
> 
>     Open borders impacts both civilian and military ships
> ...


La suppression des ambassades et les points d'influence pour la colonisation vont rendre pas mal d'actions moins automatiques et plus réfléchies.
Fait amusant, Wizz a pensait que commerce civil était de base dans le jeu alors qu'en réalité c'est un mod. Ils comptent bien l'intégrer de base bientôt ( Asimov ou plus tard).

----------


## Avik

Mais vous jouez en insane oubien?
Parce que la en hard 50% de corvette laser 50% de corvette torpilles. 
Le reste sans rien y piger du tout et en auto par l'IA ben ça passe tout seul ...

----------


## smokytoks

> J'ai une petite question qui me taraude depuis un moment:
> 
> Quel est l'avantage de spécialiser ses vaisseaux en terme d'armement? (dans le cas où l'on garde quand même plusieurs type d'arme différentes dans la flotte) J'ai lu pas mal de fois ce conseil sur ce fil de discussion mais je ne comprend pas. Par exemple, je n'ai pas trouvé de module ajoutant un multiplicateur de dégât à un type d'arme donné. On trouve ce bonus dans les technologies ou dans les astroports mais cela n'affecte pas le choix du placement de l'arme dans un endroit ou un autre... 
> 
> PS: j'ai lu le guide ci-dessus mais l'auteur n'explique pas pourquoi il spécialise ses vaisseaux.


C'est plus simple à gérer au niveau des designs ainsi que pour les upgrades...

Après, c'est pas une règle absolue : j'ai pas mal de design avec des mixs cohérents...

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est plus simple à gérer au niveau des designs ainsi que pour les upgrades...
> 
> Après, c'est pas une règle absolue : j'ai pas mal de design avec des mixs cohérents...


Aussi une question d'énergie non ? J'ai l'impression que les lasers en bouffent pas mal, ce qui veut dire moins de boucliers par exemple.

----------


## Kruos

> La suppression des ambassades et les points d'influence pour la colonisation vont rendre pas mal d'actions moins automatiques et plus réfléchies.
> Fait amusant, Wizz a pensait que commerce civil était de base dans le jeu alors qu'en réalité c'est un mod. Ils comptent bien l'intégrer de base bientôt ( Asimov ou plus tard).


Yep, apparemment il adore le mod de commerce, du coup on devrait pas tarder à le voir débarquer de manière officiel.

 :;):

----------


## Cedski

Bon ça ne change pas grand chose... (j'ai pis des boucliers mkI x2 sur les corvettes une laser UV mkIII moyen et une point de défense, sur les destroyers, bouclier moyen x1, reste en blindage mark III, un laser UV lourd+ 1 point de défense)

Si je fais moins de dégats. 1.6k pour lui, 1.3k pour moi au départ, et voilà le résultat:



Au final non il n'a pas de missile.  ::ninja:: 
Du coup je vais virer les points de défense qui n'ont aucun interet.

----------


## Cedski

Bon c'est beaucoup mieux, avec full laser:



J'ai quasi fait jeu égal au début du combat... 

Pour info le design de mes vaisseaux:



J'attends les boucliers mkII....

----------


## smokytoks

> Aussi une question d'énergie non ? J'ai l'impression que les lasers en bouffent pas mal, ce qui veut dire moins de boucliers par exemple.


Entre autres, oui, c'est un bon exemple...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon c'est beaucoup mieux, avec full laser:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2069a25...49ef267b68.jpg
> 
> J'ai quasi fait jeu égal au début du combat... 
> 
> Pour info le design de mes vaisseaux:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d1a9639...8f974a3bec.jpg
> ...


Tu as du te tromper sur le second screen de résultat de combat, c'est le même que pour le premier...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux modifier le design de ton destroyer, voire également de la corvette (à tester) : il faut savoir que plus la taille de l'arme augmente, plus sa précision s'effondre (exception : Missiles & Torpilles). Ce qui est d'autant plus critique sur ce profil d'affrontement où tu n'as pas plus gros que du Destroyer en face. Cela apparait clairement sur tes résultats de combat...

Pour le Destroyer : en coque avant passe sur du 2S+1M ou du 3S (High Slots). Si tu gardes l'orientation full lasers, ça devrait aller beaucoup mieux...
Pour la Corvette : tu peux éventuellement tester avec du 3S plutôt que le 1S+1M actuel. Pareil, je pense que ça devrait sensiblement améliorer la situation...

----------


## fractguy

Oui, en regardant le screen ton taux de tir est incroyablement bas.

Ca se trouve c'est à cause de tes armes en M monté sur tes corvettes, couplées avec un ordi defensif: tes corvettes restent à max range (M) et tes lasers S ne tirent jamais.

Met leur un module 3S: la cadence de tir et la précision devraient bien gonfler ton dps réél.

----------


## Cedski

Oups en effet je me suis planté:



En il est incroyablement bas à cause des points de défense à la précision désastreuse et sans interêt sans missile à intercepeter. Mais voici le bon screen.
J'ai passé tous mes vaisseaux en IA défensive (avant les destroyers étaient en offensif).

Effectivement pour la précision, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des différences de précision suivant la taille de l'arme... 

Et je m'en suis finalement sorti, je suis en train de le piler... Avec les boucliers mkII c'est du gateau.

----------


## smokytoks

Cela confirme bien l'inutilité (relative) des armes L sur les Destroyers et des M sur les corvettes dans ton cas...

----------


## Enyss

> Pas mal d'infos intéressantes sur ce qui va venir avec Asimov, et un peu plus tard, confère ce résumé du dernier stream sur reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par wall of text
> ...


Un exemple typique de la méthode de travail Paradox ^^

Voila qui me semble prometteur (si en plus ils pouvaient améliorer les secteurs  ::siffle:: ).

----------


## Cedski

> Cela confirme bien l'inutilité (relative) des armes L sur les Destroyers et des M sur les corvettes dans ton cas...


Pour les lasers UV, 82% de précision en léger, 80% en moyen et 75% en lourd.
Bon entre moyen et léger, y a quand même pas grande différence....

----------


## petraque

Je me pose une question à propos de la terraformation.
Je construis une station de terraformation sur une planète, ça coûte 1500 de crédit pour la transformer, jusque là d'accord mais je ne comprends pas à quoi sert les ressources stratégiques:
-liquide de terraformation
- gaz de terraformation
Car quand je transforme les planètes ca n'utilisent pas ces ressources. 
De plus, quand on développe la colonisation des mondes tombeaux, on débloque la fonction changer la température d'une planète, à quoi ca sert ? J'ai jamais pu ou vu l'utiliser.

Du coup, je procède ainsi pour coloniser des planètes où j'ai peu d'habilité, je colonise une planète type tropical , je modifie le pop dessus pour quelle soit de type tropical puis je fais mass colony ship sur cette planète pour coloniser les autres planete tropical. Ca coute beaucoup moins chère que la terraformation.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu as tout compris. La terraformation est inutile, sauf pour colonirser des systèmes qui ne contiennent aucune planète habitable.

----------


## petraque

> Tu as tout compris. La terraformation est inutile, sauf pour colonirser des systèmes qui ne contiennent aucune planète habitable.


On peut faire des terraformations sur des planètes autres que toundra tropicale ... ? On fait ca comment car je peux pas construire de station de terraformation sur des planètes  toxiques stériles etc . Elles peuvent être terraformée ?

----------


## Wolfram

> On peut faire des terraformations sur des planètes autres que toundra tropicale ... ? On fait ca comment car je peux pas construire de station de terraformation sur des planètes  toxiques stériles etc . Elles peuvent être terraformée ?


Les 7 types de planètes "terra" ET les mondes tombeau, tu peux les terraformer.

Les autres tu peux t’asseoir dessus  :;):

----------


## Ashathorn

> On peut faire des terraformations sur des planètes autres que toundra tropicale ... ? On fait ca comment car je peux pas construire de station de terraformation sur des planètes  toxiques stériles etc . Elles peuvent être terraformée ?


Tu peux terraformer les planetes qui sont colonisable en général, minus les tombeau, que tu ait la tech de colonisation on pas, c'est intéressant, si tu a un empire de xénophobe, que tu peux pas avoir d'autres peuple pour une raison x ou y ET que tu ne peux pas faire de modification génétiques de tes sujets

----------


## Enyss

Le vrai problème c'est que la modification génétique est OP. Ça devrait couter beaucoup beaucoup plus cher (des points d'influence et des crédits par exemple) et avoir un impact au niveau du moral des populations.

Y'a qu'à voir l'accueil des OGM sur terre par les populations pour se dire que non, ça n'est définitivement pas neutre (et uplifter une espèce, c'est un truc énorme du point de vue ethique).

----------


## Avik

Ça marche aussi bien de coloniser avec les pop des peuples conquis non ?
Rien a modifier rien a terraformer.

----------


## Esprit

> Les 7 types de planètes "terra" ET les mondes tombeau, tu peux les terraformer.
> 
> Les autres tu peux t’asseoir dessus


Vivement un dlc/patch pour qu'on puisse terraformer les planètes stériles..  ::o:

----------


## smokytoks

Il y a déjà des mods pour ça...

----------


## Cedski

En gros on peut pas terrafroemr Mars ?? c'est couillon...

D'ailleurs à propos de la colonisation j'ai un truc qui m'arrive:
J'ai élevé une race qui a donc intégré mon empire, qui vient d'une planète arctique.
Du coup je crée un vaisseau de colon avec cette pop. Evidemment pour aller coloniser un planète arctique, ce dont je ne peux pas avec mes humains, je n'ai pas tech.

Hé bien, non ça ne marche pas comme ça !!! j'ai pas la tech donc il ne veut pas coloniser ce type de planète... 
C'est complètement con !!

----------


## Benounet

> Ça marche aussi bien de coloniser avec les pop des peuples conquis non ?
> Rien a modifier rien a terraformer.


Oui a part tres probablement un malus de bonheur du a un leadership different du leur.

C'est pas completement con la colonisation par les techs. Si tu prends le cas de figure ou tu chopes une gaia, il te suffit de passer quelques accord de migrations et de bourrer le bonheur dessus afin d'attirer les aliens et tu peux coloniser la moitie de la galaxie.

----------


## Enyss

> En gros on peut pas terrafroemr Mars ?? c'est couillon...


Je sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais toutes les planètes colonisables sont vivables à l'air libre sans soucis par tes populations, ce qui n'est pas le cas de mars.

La terraformation dans Stellaris, c'est juste modifier légèrement le climat

----------


## Cedski

Ouais si j'ai vu en effet, d’ailleurs il y a l’icône terraformation, même si on a pas la/les tech. DLC en vue ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui a part tres probablement un malus de bonheur du a un leadership different du leur.
> 
> C'est pas completement con la colonisation par les techs. Si tu prends le cas de figure ou tu chopes une gaia, il te suffit de passer quelques accord de migrations et de bourrer le bonheur dessus afin d'attirer les aliens et tu peux coloniser la moitie de la galaxie.


Disons que ce n'est pas très logique, mais effectivement ça s'intègre dans la mécanique du jeu, pour ralentir l’expansion... D'ailleurs j'ai fini par me faire chiper cette planète par un membre mon alliance en plus  ::ninja::  Juste avant que je puisse coloniser les planètes arctique...  :Facepalm:  Elle avait plein de slot, pas mal de ressources de bases sur les tilts de la planète, pas mal de ressource dans le système stellaire et aussi un ressource spéciale... Et en plus elle complétait parfaitement un trou entre 3 empires...   :tired: 

C'est comme quand on intègre un empire, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on prenne ses technologies... Bon j'en ai intégré qu'un seul, peut être qu'il n'en avait aucune que je ne possédais pas ? Ce serait étrange vu la gueule de l'arbre technologique.
Idem c'est peut etre une mécanique pour éviter de trop blobbler trop vite...

----------


## Benounet

Non tu prends pas les techs quand tu integres un empire en effet.

----------


## Nykhola

Dites, j'ai rajouté le mode des traders.
Sauf que dans ma partie deja lancée, ca me les a rajoutés, mais en guerre avec tout le monde.
Bug ?

----------


## smokytoks

A priori, je dirais oui : c'est un bug connu qui touchait l'une des premières versions du mod, t'es certain d'avoir pris la dernière ?

----------


## Wolfram

hum... comment faire pour qu'une pop change d'étique ? 

Non parce que j'ai une pop de xénophobe qui fait un peu tache et je peu pas la purger parce que j'ai des accord contre...

----------


## Cedski

Ouais même question... Les boulets de nos empires on en fait quoi ? On vit avec ? 

Forcément à force d'intégrer des peuplades qui n'ont pas du tout la même éthique que moi, ça à l'air de coincer parfois...  ::trollface::

----------


## Wolfram

Tien et aussi :

Pour vos cuirasser, vous installer des auras ? lesquels ? comment faite vous pour gérer le coup en énergie ?

----------


## fractguy

Moi je les ai parqués dans un Centre de Rééducation  ::trollface::  Sachant que l'ethos est fixé une fois pour toute pour une pop, c'est surtout pour qu'ils se reproduisent pas^^

Mais sinon, avoir des accords migratoire avec les voisins, ça permet de refiler ses boulets  ::P:

----------


## Gafda

> Ouais même question... Les boulets de nos empires on en fait quoi ? On vit avec ? 
> 
> Forcément à force d'intégrer des peuplades qui n'ont pas du tout la même éthique que moi, ça à l'air de coincer parfois...


Mis à part la purge, la vassalité ou l'indépendance, je ne vois pas d'autres moyen de virer ces populations boulets  ::o: 





> Mais sinon, avoir des accords migratoire avec les voisins, ça permet de refiler ses boulets



Ou d'en récupérer  ::ninja::

----------


## fractguy

Oui, ça peut arriver aussi  ::P: 

Je me demande si ce sont pas les memes d'ailleurs, qu'on s'echange entre voisins

----------


## Enyss

C'est possible, les pop émigrant si une planète leur propose des conditions de vie (= niveau de bonheur) supérieur

----------


## smokytoks

> Tien et aussi :
> 
> Pour vos cuirasser, vous installer des auras ? lesquels ? comment faite vous pour gérer le coup en énergie ?


Personnellement, je fais un design pour chaque aura et chaque flotte hérite d'un exemplaire de chaque. Ces design sont centrés autour du module d'aura et j'adapte l'armement au type d'aura : celles qui bénéficie les vaisseaux de contact sont équipées d'armes à courte portée, et le contraire pour celles qui concernent les vaisseaux de ligne...

A savoir que les auras ne stackent pas au sein d'une même flotte, une de chaque type  ça suffit et il ne sert à rien d'en ajouter...

Pour l'énergie, l'idéal est d'avoir débloquer les générateurs à matière noire. Cela permet de disposer de modules qui n'existent qu'en taille L et génèrent 200 d’énergie (250 pour la version évoluée)...

----------


## Gafda

Dites, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un pti bug. 

Mes secteurs ne construisent pas d'améliorations de cases, j'ai mal fait un truc ou c'est un bug ?

----------


## Enyss

C'est merdique :
- Il faut au moins 3000 minerais en stock pour qu'il construise un truc
- le secteur construit une seule amélioration en même temps sur tout le secteur
- le secteur va privilégier les astroports tant que la planète n'est pas pleine

 ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Perso, j'ai retiré la limite de planètes, et ne met dans les secteurs que les planètes terminées.

----------


## Benounet

> Ouais même question... Les boulets de nos empires on en fait quoi ? On vit avec ? 
> 
> Forcément à force d'intégrer des peuplades qui n'ont pas du tout la même éthique que moi, ça à l'air de coincer parfois...


Comme explique precedemment. Si ils sont xenophobes ils ont deja un malus si ils sont pas seuls dessus. Tu peux desactiver tes fermes et batiments de bonheur/habitabilite pendant quelques temps et passer des accords de migration avec un gars qui colonise le meme type de planete que toi et normalement ils devraient se barrer sous reserve qu'il reste de la place libre chez le voisin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un pti bug. 
> 
> Mes secteurs ne construisent pas d'améliorations de cases, j'ai mal fait un truc ou c'est un bug ?


Pour ameliorer les batiments il faut avoir le minerai suffisant, tu peux en filer au secteur si il est a sec. Sinon c'est que le batiment central de la planete n'est pas assez evolue et qu'il faut l'upgrader pour acceder au tiers suivant, ca necessite de l'influence et d'apres certains (j'ai jamais fait gaffe) les secteurs generent leur propre influence avec le temps, donc rien a faire a part attendre. Sinon c'est un bug parceque de mon cote les secteurs ont tjours construit sous reserve d'avoir minerai + pop + tiers suffisant.

Edit: tiens je savais pas que le secteur faisait une seule upgrade a la fois, du coup faut mieux partager en plusieurs alors que j'avais tendance a faire l'inverse autant que possible.

----------


## tralala

J'ai lu que les secteurs trichaient et s'en foutaient de l'influence. Dans leur compte rendu (empire=>planètes) on voit qu'il sont toujours à 0 en influence.

 En tout cas, pour les améliorer moi j'ai modifié les defines (defines.lua) suivantes : 
SECTOR_BUILDING_BUDGET_FRACTION = 0.9
SECTOR_ARMY_BUDGET_FRACTION = 0.10
pour qu'ils consacrent 90% de leur budget aux bâtiments.

SECTOR_MINERALS_NEED_THRESHOLD = 1
pour qu'ils commencent à construire même s'ils ne gagnent pas de minéraux.
(Il y a surement des mods qui font mieux, faudrait voir leurs paramètres.)

Je crois que ça va mieux mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont cons avec les pops et les buildings parfois.
Et c'est très pénible de ne pas pouvoir piocher dans leur réserve, par exemple contre un coût d'influence modeste. (10 d'influence pour 110 d'énergie par exemple)

----------


## Cedski

Perso j'avais aussi l'impression que mes secteurs construisaient "normalement"...
par contre effectivement la gestion n'est pas optimale, pas catastrophique non plus (en fait j'alterne les focus minerais/tech/energie pour qu'ils construisent diversifié au fur et à mesure... Je ne sais pas si il y a un intérêt mais bon, c'est peut être plus psychologique qu'autre chose  :^_^: ), mais par exemple après l'élévation d'un peuple la planète se retrouve dans un de mes secteurs, avec une prod de nourriture à -9.... Aucune case de nourriture, pas de chance, et bien l'IA de secteur n'a pas "l'idée" de mettre des pops sur des cases vides pour construire des fermes (il y a plein de place)...  :tired:  j'ai bien construit un astroport avec une ferme orbitale mais on arrive pas à combler le déficit avec ça... )

Bon effectivement ils ont tendance à trop construire sur les spatioports, ce qui me semble être d'un intérêt limité. D'ailleurs heureusement qu'on a la main là dessus au final...

Sinon je reviens à cette histoire d'ergonomie, il faudrait vraiment qu'ils mettent en place une fenêtre d'accès centralisés avec TOUS les astroports parce si maintenant je m'en sortais avec uniquement ceux de mes planètes hors secteurs pour la prod' de bâtiments de guerre (vu la limitation de mes ressources), là je n'imagine pas cliquer sur chaque système stellaire un à un pour les sélectionner lors du prochain gros affrontement e renouvellement de flotte... Ca va être bien chiant. Et puis après comme il n'y a pas de "rally point" tu te cagnes chaque unité une à une.....

Autre chose quand je construis un vaisseau de colonisation sur une planète d'un de mes secteurs, il n'apparait pas dans la liste à droite (contrairement à un vaisseau construit dans nos planètes perso)... on peut facilement l'oublier.... Et vu ce que ça coute en ressources...

----------


## Enyss

> Sinon je reviens à cette histoire d'ergonomie, il faudrait vraiment qu'ils mettent en place une fenêtre d'accès centralisés avec TOUS les astroports parce si maintenant je m'en sortais avec uniquement ceux de mes planètes hors secteurs pour la prod' de bâtiments de guerre (vu la limitation de mes ressources), là je n'imagine pas cliquer sur chaque système stellaire un à un pour les sélectionner lors du prochain gros affrontement e renouvellement de flotte... Ca va être bien chiant. Et puis après comme il n'y a pas de "rally point" tu te cagnes chaque unité une à une.....


Tu peux mettre tes planètes à spatioports intéressants en raccourcis (10 max). Ça dépanne un peu

Il existe un mod qui permet de faire des rally points

----------


## Benounet

Si tu cliques sur une planete que tu veux coloniser t'as un bouton colonize (justement) et quand t'appuies dessus ca te donne acces aux vaisseaux de colons que tu as de dispo, ceux des secteurs inclus. Oui c'est pas pratique mais ca permet de.

----------


## Cedski

> Si tu cliques sur une planete que tu veux coloniser t'as un bouton colonize (justement) et quand t'appuies dessus ca te donne acces aux vaisseaux de colons que tu as de dispo, ceux des secteurs inclus. Oui c'est pas pratique mais ca permet de.


Ouais je sais je fais comme ça aussi...

----------


## smokytoks

> Autre chose quand je construis un vaisseau de colonisation sur une planète d'un de mes secteurs, il n'apparait pas dans la liste à droite (contrairement à un vaisseau construit dans nos planètes perso)... on peut facilement l'oublier.... Et vu ce que ça coute en ressources...


Dans ce genre de cas, c'est le secteur qui paye l'entretien...

Pour retrouver ton Colony Ship perdu, sans passer par le bouton Colonize, tu dézoom de manière à ne plus avoir que les icônes de vaisseau, avec un hover, tu repère rapidement où il se trouve. Mais c'est clair qu'il y a du boulot au niveau de ce genre de chose...

----------


## Cedski

En même temps si j'oublie que je l'ai fabriqué (genre avant de quitter et de sauvegarder et en reprenant le jeu 4 jours après) ça ne va pas changer grand chose... En plus ils sont bleus comme mes alliés, du coup....

----------


## fractguy

L'ideal serait que l'IA s'occupe de coloniser toute seule la premiere planete venue... Ou que le vaisseau apparaisse dans la liste des vaisseaux civils.

En l'état, pour peu que tu te sois bien étaler, coloniser à l'interieur de tes frontières est une purge  ::'(:

----------


## Cedski

En fait ça serait pas mal que le jeu nous laisse la main sur les planètes nouvellement colonisées pendant... je ne sais pas moi, 5 ou 10 ans ?

----------


## Benounet

C'est ce que je fais de mon cote. En general ca va pas trop te mettre dans le rouge d'etre un peu au dessus de la limite de planete cores tant que tu trimballes pas ta flotte a droite a gauche (en paix donc). Une fois que j'ai les 5 de pop et les modules que je veux sur le spaceport je passe ca en secteur.

----------


## Enyss

Ou alors, on se dit que l'implémentation actuelle est vraiment trop pourrie, et on retire la pénalité quand on est au delà de la limite de planètes core.

Oui, c'est moche, mais bon...

----------


## smokytoks

Bof, j'aime bien en l'état, même si ça pourrait être mieux...

Avec un mod pour baisser le coût de gestion des secteurs et un autre pour avoir +5 Core Planets via un Edict payant en influence, je trouve ça relativement équilibré...

----------


## Enyss

Non, mais le problème c'est pas le cout/le nombre, c'est que l'IA des secteurs est à la ramasse.

----------


## smokytoks

Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que c'est parfait, loin de là clairement. Mais une fois que t'as pigé son fonctionnement (complètement tordu), il est possible d'en faire quelque chose...

Cela dit, il n'empêche que j'attends avec impatience qu'ils l’améliorent, cette fichu IA de secteur...

----------


## Cedski

Par contre j'ai vérifié, il me construit bien les aménagements sur plusieurs planètes en même temps.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le post-mortem de Stellaris est dispo sur gamasutra (en anglais). Ils auraient dû faire un CK II dans l'espace mâtiné de 4X plus que de faire un 4X sur lesquels ils sont assez noobs.

----------


## Cedski

Perso je suis moins sévère que la plupart, je trouve le jeu bien plaisant....

En même temps c'est mon premier 4x dans l'Espace (enfin pas tout à fait, j'ai testé Endless Space, je me suis très vite fait chier).

Après je ne suis pas du genre à faire 10 parties de suite et cumuler 500h de jeu... déjà finir celle là (j'en suis à 30h avec le début de ma première partie avortée), puis attendre quelques patches et DLC pour renouveler... Mais je suis loin d'être à la fin de cette partie...

----------


## zivilain

Je viens de me faire exploser la gueule par une alliance de trois nations faisant les 3/4 de la map. Il y a bien eu quelques erreurs de ma part, au niveau diplo, mais surtout je n'ai jamais eu un grand nombre de planètes gérables directement sous ma coupe. J'ai galéré avec 5 planètes primaires pendant longtemps. La techno pour avoir plus de planètes primaires a mis très longtemps à apparaitre. Pour être efficace, j'allais lentement et j'étais régulièrement en 6/5 afin d'éviter les famines sur les planètes nouvellement colonisées, vu la compétences des secteurs à gérer la bouffe correctement... Pendant ce temps, les autres roulaient sur les voisins et s'agrandissaient aisément. Je n'ai pu rattraper mon retard que tardivement et ça n'a pas suffi. 

smokytoks, les générateurs à ma matière noire se débloquet via techno ou via projet de recherche ?


*NB :* si vous mettez 0 retour des secteurs sur les ressources, ils construisent régulièrement des choses dès qu'ils le peuvent.

----------


## smokytoks

C'est une techno, il me semble que c'est le Rang 5 dans la branche Réacteurs...

----------


## Cedski

C'est à quel niveau de difficulté ?

Perso je fait 1/4 de la galaxie bientot avec le vassal que je suis en train d'intégrer, j'ai formé une fédération (avec des empires devenus mineurs maintenant, mais l'appoint est non négligeable quand même), et il y a un gros que j'espère attirer dedans aussi... Si ça marche on devrait rouler sur tout, dont les nazis d'en face...  ::P:  
Puis les empire déchus (je suis encore a des années lumières de leur niveau technologique, grâce à un accord j'ai pu me balader tranquillos dans un des ces empires c'est assez intéressant de voir la taille de leur flotte et l’aménagement de leur planète capitale)

Par contre pour le coup j'ai vraiment eu de la place pour m'éteindre cette fois ci (et deux voisins de la bonne taille à vassaliser... Un fait, l'autre en cours). Ca aide grandement. Surtout que tu te développes vraiment plus vite que l'IA (en normal)...

----------


## zivilain

Oh une classique, je pensais que c'était une techno rare... Désolé. 
Cedski, partie en mode normal avec que des races customs pour la base, sur une petite map. Un empire stagnant au Nord et un impérialiste belliqueux à droite qu'il a fallu que je calme comme je peux. Mon extension était limitée. Sur mon autre partie, c'est l'inverse. J'y ai 18 planètes, sans compter les secteurs. J'ai intégré tous mes vassaux et c'est la plus grosse alliance qui me tanne sans arrêt pour que je les rejoigne.  ::): 

Sinon question entre le moteur à distorsion au max ou le moteur psy lequel est le mieux ?

----------


## IriK

> Sinon question entre le moteur à distorsion au max ou le moteur psy lequel est le mieux ?


Me semble que le distorsion est plus rapide mais que le psy a une meilleur portée.

----------


## Cedski

Et donc reformulons, il vaut mieux avoir plus de rapidité ou plus de rayon d'action ?? 

:relou:    ::P:

----------


## IriK

> Et donc reformulons, il vaut mieux avoir plus de rapidité ou plus de rayon d'action ?? 
> 
> :relou:


Y en a pas  ::trollface::

----------


## zivilain

J'ai enfin des crystal infused plating comme item pour mes vaisseaux et ça déchire ! J'ai juste l'impression que ça rend inutile les boucliers et le blindage. 

Sinon en event de début de jeu sympa, le jeu m'a refilé une frégate toute équipée en module de niv 4 avec des lasers verts et un disrupteur orange. Ma première !  ::wub::

----------


## Cedski

j'en ai eu une comme ça, mais ses carac étaient pas terribles, j'étais un peu déçu, mais l'event était bien cool... 

Du coup pour les crystal infused plating il y a une conso electrique ? Par si pas, c'est overkill..... 

Le problème c'est qu'il n'y a plus d'entité cristalline dans ma Galaxie.... Donc ça à l'air mort pour moi....

----------


## zivilain

Pas de conso électrique et j'en ai deux types, le plus gros des deux, me donne +100pdv sur une case S. Je trouve que ça vaut le coup. C'est la première fois que je tombe dessus. Les entités se défendent pas mal en plus, donc faut une bonne flotte pour les affronter, ça empêche de tenter de les rusher dès qu'on les croise, si c'est en début de partie.

----------


## Ashathorn

Ca coute très cher en minéraux, donc au début, c'est couteux

----------


## zivilain

Le mod pour la gestion des secteurs à 5PI au lieu de 25, ça change la vie ! Avec le mod pour avoir 10 planètes de base au lieu de 5, ça améliore grandement les choses en attendant une révision corrective des secteurs.

----------


## Cedski

Pffff moi je veux un truc d'accès rapide qui me liste mes spatioports, c'est plus possible là avec 45 planètes.

Mais j'aurais bien vu une gestion différente et plus centralisée de la constructions spatiale (au moins pour les grosses unités), genre un/quelques systèmes avec des gros chantiers, une gestion des flux des appros (et des pirates - nos unités serviraient au moins en tant de paix) et des stocks (les stations de défense auraient un réel intéret), etc etc...  ça rajouterait une certaine  profondeur stratégique pendant les guerres... Puis ça aurait de la gueule.  ::ninja::

----------


## zivilain

Un spatioport avec 10 cases, ça serait pas mal. Tu pourrais construire tes flottes et les stationner au même endroit, sans avoir à les déplacer vers une autre planète équipée pour faire baisser le coût de l'entretien. 
Moi, je veux plus d'option pour la conquête/défense des planètes, c'est trop simple de détruire les défenses d'une planète pour la prendre. Les flottes ne risquent rien à rester en orbite tranquillement le temps de bombarder pour peu que l'adversaire n'envoie personne.

----------


## Gafda

> Un spatioport avec 10 cases, ça serait pas mal. Tu pourrais construire tes flottes et les stationner au même endroit, sans avoir à les déplacer vers une autre planète équipée pour faire baisser le coût de l'entretien.


Dès lors que les flottes sont en orbites, elles profitent toutes de la réduction d'entretien non ?

----------


## IriK

> Moi, je veux plus d'option pour la conquête/défense des planètes, c'est trop simple de détruire les défenses d'une planète pour la prendre. Les flottes ne risquent rien à rester en orbite tranquillement le temps de bombarder pour peu que l'adversaire n'envoie personne.


Cela devrait ce faire. Il y a déjà le bouclier planétaire comme bâtiment dans ce genre, manque plus que des canon a ions  ::): 




> Dès lors que les flottes sont en orbites, elles profitent toutes de la réduction d'entretien non ?


Ouaip et certain module (quartier d'équipage) augmente d'autans plus cette réduction.

----------


## zivilain

J'ai les deux, mais quand tu veux mettre des modules supplémentaires qui boostent tes vaisseaux à la création, y pas tout jour la place pour mettre ceux qui permettent de faire diminuer le coup de l'entretien. Donc faut bouger sans arrêt tes vaisseaux neufs vers une planète garage dans ce cas.

----------


## IriK

> J'ai les deux, mais quand tu veux mettre des modules supplémentaires qui boostent tes vaisseaux à la création, y pas tout jour la place pour mettre ceux qui permettent de faire diminuer le coup de l'entretien. Donc faut bouger sans arrêt tes vaisseaux neufs vers une planète garage dans ce cas.


A mais il n'y a jamais la place de faire les 2  :^_^: 
Je focalise le spatioport de la planète capitale, voir 1 ou 2 autres quand ma flotte devient vraiment énorme, pour le stationnement. Les autres servent juste a la construction.
Après, j'avais fait trop gaffe au bonus qu'offraient les divers modules, tant qu'ils produisent vite des vaisseaux...

----------


## MikeFriks

Il fait un peu pshhht le jeu :/ en tout cas, vu l'activité du topic :D

----------


## hein

> Il fait un peu pshhht le jeu :/ en tout cas, vu l'activité du topic :D


Rendez-vous au premier dlc

----------


## Tenebris

Perso j'attends Asimov pour m'y remettre. Le second DD du patch est dispo d'ailleurs.

----------


## canope

> Perso j'attends Asimov pour m'y remettre. Le second DD du patch est dispo d'ailleurs.


Pareil, j'attend asimov!

----------


## Kruos

> Il fait un peu pshhht le jeu :/ en tout cas, vu l'activité du topic :D


Quand on se pète le bide en général derrière y a une grosse phase de digestion/somnolence.  :;):

----------


## Gustave

> Il fait un peu pshhht le jeu :/ en tout cas, vu l'activité du topic :D


J'ai été un peu déçu du manque de contenu à la sortie, je préfère le laisser de côté en attendant les 2-3 DLC annoncés. Dans l'état actuel on s'en lasse vite.

----------


## Enax

J'y ai déjà passé 120 heures, j'attends moi aussi que ça "maturisse" avant de m'y replonger.

----------


## smokytoks

D'ailleurs, ils viennent de releaser la beta pour Asimov (1.2)...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

News ici : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...eports.950932/




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> ####################### VERSION 1.2.0 ########################
> 
> 
> *
> ...

----------


## Turgon

Bon, Stellaris et HOI4 seront jouables pour les vacances d'été.

----------


## Harlockin

HOI4 a l'air moins malade que Stellaris tout de même.

----------


## Sysco

Stellaris devrais être beaucoup moins malade fin juin si vous avez suivis le dev diary part 2 du prochain patch.

----------


## yaknic

> Quand on se pète le bide en général derrière y a une grosse phase de digestion/somnolence.


J'aime beaucoup l'image, c'est exactement ce que je pense.

----------


## smokytoks

Pour info :
*Stellaris Dev Diary #36 - Asimov Patch, part 1* & *Stellaris Dev Diary #37 - Asimov Patch, part 2*

Y'en a un 3ème prévu la semaine prochaine...

----------


## Darkath

Le problème de stellaris c'est qu'il a des soucis de game design fondamentaux (genre les ressources inutiles et ou trop abondantes,, le late game inexistant malgré les events, le manque de gameplay/histoire émergent type CK2 malgré les promesses etc.) contrairement a HOI4 qui est juste trop facile actuellement, mais par ailleurs tiens bien la route au niveau des mécaniques de jeu.

----------


## Groomy

> Stellaris devrais être beaucoup moins malade fin juin si vous avez suivis le dev diary part 2 du prochain patch.


Bof. Ça va toujours manquer de gros contenu intéressant (genre commerce, espionnage).

----------


## Sysco

Peut être pour vous mais moi j'ai + de 200h au compteur et dans ma liste steam je ne suis pas le seul.

----------


## Asimof

> Perso j'attends Asimov pour m'y remettre. Le second DD du patch est dispo d'ailleurs.





> Pareil, j'attend asimov!


Merci ca fait vraiment plaisir ! Mais je suis sur HoI4 là  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Merci ca fait vraiment plaisir !


OMG, is alive, THE PATCH IS ALIVE  ::O:   ::love::

----------


## Le Tyran

> Quand on se pète le bide en général derrière y a une grosse phase de digestion/somnolence.


Mouif, personnellement il m'a plus donné faim qu'autre chose : c'était une entrée sympatoche, mais il faudra quelque chose de beaucoup plus consistant pour me satisfaire.

----------


## Tenebris

Avez vous pu tester le patch ? Si oui vous en pensez quoi ? Je n'aurai pas le temps de voir cette semaine.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bonjour ! Y a quoi comme bon mod à télécharger qui concerne le gameplay ou qui améliore les choses graphiquement (genre pour les batailles) ?

----------


## Turgon

J'ai téléchargé le patch, et j'arrive toujours pas à rentrer dans le jeu donc bon... Mon avis ne vaut pas grand chose.

----------


## LaVaBo

Un mec sur reddit a traduit le patchnote, dans la lignée de ceux d'EU4




> "_Many a great empire has fallen when the oppressed wake up one day and jointly declare, 'You know what? This slavery thing kinda sucks._'"
> -Isaac Asimov
> 
> *Features*
> 
> Other empires will now base their opinion of you on your diplomatic status and how long you've been on good terms, lending significantly less credit to the ambassador you sent to their capital to continuously yell, "GOOD MORNING, FRIENDS! WE, YOUR FRIENDS, THE VISS'ARI ILLUMINATE, FEEL SO FORTUNATE FOR OUR ONGOING FRIENDSHIP! PLEASE PAY NO MIND TO THE 38 ANNIHILATOR-CLASS BATTLESHIPS CURRENTLY POSITIONED BESIDE THE WORMHOLE GENERATOR AT THE EDGE OF THE NEUTRAL ZONE!"
> Federations now behave democratically, instead of as some kind of pants-on-head-moronic round robin dictatorship. (No offense meant to the fungoid deinzens of Glabazz VIa, who have always worn pants on their head as a product of their peculiar biology.)
> Federation fleets are now jointly funded, reducing the chances that each sitting president will melt down the most advanced capital ships in the galaxy to make mp3 players to avert total, economic collapse.
> You can now kick Zorg out of your federation by a majority vote. Fuckin' Zorg, man.
> ...

----------


## the_wamburger

Haha c'est bien marrant, si t'as ceux sur EU IV je suis preneur.  :^_^:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Aha, avec le dernier patch, j'ai relancé une nouvelle partie. Et je suis tombé sur un départ rigolo ^^

----------


## IriK

> Aha, avec le dernier patch, j'ai relancé une nouvelle partie. Et je suis tombé sur un départ rigolo ^^
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/779...2f7b8270c1.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fad...550933a5fd.jpg


Ouah  ::XD::

----------


## Da-Soth

J'imagine l'amplitude des marées. Un nouveau continent à chaque fois.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> J'imagine l'amplitude des marées. Un nouveau continent à chaque fois.


Sur cette planète, faut s'adapter ou mourir  ::trollface::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Voilà qui tombe bien, j'ai une race de piaf. C'est les hiboux / juges / fanatiques de l'ESPAAAACE.

Donc, tout est cohérent.

----------


## Cedski

bon j'ai joué 2 petites heures post-patch.

J'ai pas tout compris (bon en fait si voir plus bas) mais ça m'a un peu cassé mon appro énergétique... Rien d'irréparable mais bon je suis passé de +30 (flottes en vadrouille) à -30 (mais bon sur environ 500 de revenu...)
Autre truc dont je râlais... les vaisseaux de colonisation créés dans les planètes des secteurs apparaissent dans la liste de nos vaisseaux !  ::lol:: 
Lors du lancement de la partie il y a eu des tas de propositions entre chaque empires pour des échanges de pop. What ?
j'ai aussi perdu les 2 planètes supplémentaires que je pouvais gérer en direct via recherche. La Loose.  :ouaiouai: 
Il y a un nouveau batiment par trop cher pour augmenter bonheur ET habitabilité (bon je n'ai plus les bonus en tête mais c'est intéressant), mais à l'inverse le bonheur GLOBAL de toutes les planètes a chuté (bon c'était bien dans le patch note ce rééquilibrage). C'est sans doute de là que vient ma perte de revenus énergétique (niveau minerai j'ai rien vu tellement je suis blindé, +500/mois). Du coup si moi j'en ai construit dans mes planètes je ne sais pas si l'IA des secteurs va le faire.... A vérifier plus en avant.

Sinon rien de fou mais des petites améliorations d'ergonomie par ci par là bien vue.

Notez que j'ai une invasion de "courges", en plein dans un empire IA, et bien avant j'étais obligé de lui déclarer la guerre pour tenter de les ralentir. Maintenant avec le free access par défaut, c'est beaucoup plus simple (aucune IA ne m'a encore interdit le passage pour info, et là je domine très très largement la galaxie). 
Par contre les IA étaient - et sont encore, même si j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont un peu moins connes, puisque quand je fais le gros du boulot elles arrivent derrière pour finir le travail - totalement à la rue contre cette invasion. Et comme je ne pouvais pas intervenir au début (pas d'accès, et pas moyen de déclarer la guerre c'était pas mon tour  ::P:  ), les courges se sont bien entendues, maintenant ça va être carrément coton pour les détruites (les contenir, ça va, mais avancer dans leur territoire c'est très long....).

J'ai eu une guerre de ma fédération, je n'ai rien fait ou presque, mes alliés, infiniment plus forts que notre ennemi notez-le, ont quand même réussi à faire le job (et j'ai récupéré le "petit" en vassal...). Mais avant c'était pas évident tellement les IAs étaient passives (voir ci dessus contre les courges of the outer space).
Par contre avant j'avais systématiquement des poissons pilotes IA alliées sur ma flotte principale lors des guerres, et bien ça semble fini.

Sinon je ne sais toujours pas comment se gère la flotte d'une confédération. Je dois être teubé mais je ne vois pas comment lier mes flottes à la fédération (ou créer des vaisseaux "fédéraux" directement d'ailleurs). Pourtant ça semble être le but. Du coup ça sert à rien à part pur le roleplay, et attendre 20 ans avant de pouvoir déclencher une guerre....

----------


## canope

ça donne quoi le patch asimov? personne n'a test encore?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai commencé doucement une nouvelle partie (2 / 3h de jeu) donc tôt pour se faire une idée, surtout sur ce qui est le gros problème du jeu : le mid / late game vide. Mais pour le moment des gains d'ergonomie et d'équilibrage nets à droite et à gauche. Les frontières non bloquées par défaut changent beaucoup la donne en early game c'est un bon choix de design. Les map mods tant désirés sont là et font le café. J'attends de voir le contenu et l'évolution de la partie une fois l'expansion de chacun terminée.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Les améliorations sont bonne. 

Petit changement sur l'interface de la galaxie avec de meilleur indication de flotte et autre vaisseau.
La map diplomatique. (on peut voir qui nous aime ou nous déteste en quelques cliques)
Un effet de couleur sur chaque système par rapport au soleil (petite ambiance bleu avec un soleil de cette même couleur etc). 
Changement des trait de gouvernement au niveau religieux qui vont dans le bon sens (au revoir le bonheur abusé) et moins de tolérance d'esclavage pour le reste
L'ouverture des frontières ne nous bloque plus dans notre exploration
La diplo des ia est améliorés mais il reste du boulot
Les esclaves peuvent se révolter (pas encore test)

J'en oublie surement, ça évolue dans le bon sens mais ça ne contentera pas les plus irréductible qui considère ce jeu vide en mid game. (Même si on ne retrouve plus ce sentiment de blocage qui nous pousse à la guerre grace à l'ouverture des frontières)
Perso j'aime bien, mais comme personne ne veut y jouer maintenant (dans mon entourage) ça coupe rapidement l'envie. C'est quand même plus drole à plusieurs

----------


## Cedski

> ça donne quoi le patch asimov? personne n'a test encore?


 :tired: 

Ok j'ai fait un "léger" contresens dans mon post mais quand même....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les améliorations sont bonne. 
> 
> Petit changement sur l'interface de la galaxie avec de meilleur indication de flotte et autre vaisseau.
> La map diplomatique. (on peut voir qui nous aime ou nous déteste en quelques cliques)
> Un effet de couleur sur chaque système par rapport au soleil (petite ambiance bleu avec un soleil de cette même couleur etc). 
> L'ouverture des frontières ne nous bloque plus dans notre exploration
> La diplo des ia est améliorés mais il reste du boulot


Oui j'allais rajouter tout ça... 

Autre truc important aussi c'est l'augmentation de la distance d'engagement des flottes, c'est nettement moins le bordel du coup.... Et plus "réaliste". J'ai juste un petit doute sur l’intérêt des armes moyennes / courtes distances du coup..... A voir.

Et le rééquilibrage des armements a mis tous mes design de vaisseaux dans le rouge niveau énergie (bon cependant pas de "casse" de sauvegarde pour autant, ils marchaient encore très bien avant upgrade)...

----------


## canope

> Ok j'ai fait un "léger" contresens dans mon post mais quand même....
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Ha ba je me suis arrêté à la 1ere phrase de ton post ::):  dsl

----------


## Ivan Joukov

La guerre est vraiment améliorée. La possibilité d'appeler des voisins à la guerre sans être leur allié, les traités de paix ne nécessitant pas une occupation des planètes réclamées, etc, bien plus agréable tout ça. 

 La diplomatie est bien plus difficile, impossible de s'allier à tout le voisinage comme avec les ambassades, nécessité d'avoir des valeurs communes, des rivaux commun, la confiance qui se construit, etc... Très bien aussi. 

 L'intelligence artificielle sur la première guerre que j'ai faite s'est aussi bien améliorée, retraites intelligente, récupération de planètes occupées dans mon dos, attaque de ma flotte seulement quand l'ennemi peut prendre l'avantage. Il y a un GROS plus (qui datait peut-être du précédent patch j'avais peu joué en 1.1).

----------


## IriK

> L'intelligence artificielle sur la première guerre que j'ai faite s'est aussi bien améliorée, retraites intelligente, récupération de planètes occupées dans mon dos, attaque de ma flotte seulement quand l'ennemi peut prendre l'avantage. Il y a un GROS plus (qui datait peut-être du précédent patch j'avais peu joué en 1.1).


Elle m'envoi toujours des petites flottes de 3 vaisseaux face mon armada complète une fois que j'ai massacré sa flotte initiale  :tired:  ...


Et impossible de se la jouer empire militaristes extrémistes avec 2 vassaux car ces derniers coutent des points d'influence en raison de l'introduction des pacte défensif  :Vibre:

----------


## Daesmon

Bonjour,

je suis d'accord sur l'aspect politique : si je n'explose pas les stats en flottes, mes chers voisins ne m'apprécient pas des masses contrairement à avant ce patch

par contre, les "petites flottes de 3 vso qui arrivent à la queue-le-leu une fois la flotte principale explosée", je n'ai pas cela
au contraire, l'IA semble stacker ses flottes pour les reconstituer

un nouveauté énorme, c'est le "tributaire" : excellent concept je trouve
manque une option pour transformer un tributaire en vassal ou vis-versa ( enfin, pas 'simplement' mais au moins une possibilité sans "libérer puis reconquérir" )

----------


## Cabfire

Alors alors, c'est le moment d'acheter, suite à ce patch ?  ::):

----------


## hein

> Alors alors, c'est le moment d'acheter, suite à ce patch ?


Non

----------


## Cabfire

Simple et concis, mais je vais éviter de prendre ça en considération, pas assez de lettres.

----------


## Darkath

> Alors alors, c'est le moment d'acheter, suite à ce patch ?


Non

----------


## Cabfire

Rahhhhhhh :D

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Rofl, je vous trouve chafouin quand même.  ::rolleyes:: 

En l'état, il y a déjà bien de quoi s'amuser, et encore plus en multi.

----------


## Tenebris

Par rapport aux autres 4x dispo, j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire oui.

----------


## Stelteck

A condition d'avoir déjà distant world bien sûr.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Alors alors, c'est le moment d'acheter, suite à ce patch ?


N'écoute pas les pleureuses. Stellaris est un bon jeu (pas parfait, juste bon) depuis le jour de sa sortie, et le dernier patch en date représente sans aucun doute une amélioration. De plus, sa grande modabilité lui garantit un avenir radieux.

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Non





> Non



Non mais sérieusement, c'est un excellent 4X spatial.
Un jeu Paradox moyen (et encore, ça s'améliore), mais un excellent 4X tout de même.

Bien plus vivant qu'un Endless Space, bien moins austère qu'un DW (c('est mon avis hein).

Donc, oui, si tu veux un bon 4X tu peux y aller.

----------


## zivilain

La même -4 planètes principales et du coup -40% en énergie, je suis passé de +300 à -200 par la magie d'un patch. J'ai dû virer 4 planètes et je vais devoir revoir ma flotte. J'avais prévu assez d'énergie pour qu'elle bouge et que je puisse lancer un conflit sans que je passe en négatif, là c'est foutu.

----------


## Daesmon

En 4X spatial, pour l'instant, c'est mon préféré parmi Sins of a Solar Empire, Star Ruler, Endless Space ( ma référence ) & Galactic Civilizations III

----------


## Da-Soth

Sans déconner, je sais pas si beaucoup d'entre nous y joue encore mais passé le très bon early game et une fois terminé la 1ere partie, la rejouabilité est quand même proche de 0.
Les mécanismes actuels ne donnent pas envie de tester d'autres voies, d'autres gameplay, d'autres races... Le jeu est au final très simpliste (encore plus que Endless Space) et passer la phase de découverte, je trouve qu'il y a peu d'intérêt à refaire une partie.
Il manque trop de choses et trop de features pour qu'il entre dans le panthéon des 4x.
Il a quelques points forts : le early game comme le je l'ai dis et l'immersion dans son univers, ce jeu sait te raconter une histoire. Mais à part ça, je vois pas en quoi il se distinguerait des autres.

----------


## Cedski

> La même -4 planètes principales et du coup -40% en énergie, je suis passé de +300 à -200 par la magie d'un patch. J'ai dû virer 4 planètes et je vais devoir revoir ma flotte. J'avais prévu assez d'énergie pour qu'elle bouge et que je puisse lancer un conflit sans que je passe en négatif, là c'est foutu.


Perso j'ai quand même grave de la marge en taxant plus ou moins mes secteurs. dans mon exemple sur mes 3 secteurs, 2 étaient taxés au plus faible niveau, 1 au niveau juste supérieur.

et avec ton stock d'énergie ça fait tampon.... (bon -200 c'est chaud quand même....)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au fait pour finir une partie, ça vous prend combien de temps en heure steam ?

----------


## IriK

> Au fait pour finir une partie, ça vous prend combien de temps en heure steam ?


J'ai toujours pas finis ma partie avec mes Mando'ades. J'aurais toute la galaxie sous mon contrôle sinon rien  :Vibre:  !

----------


## Cedski

Nan mais j'ai l'impression que certains ont fait pleins de parties, moi celle en cours j'ai déjà 40h dessus, un gros mois de jeu. Et je suis loin d'avoir fini, surtout à cause de ces courges à la con.

----------


## Daesmon

bah, tu as quand même les différentes formes de gouvernement/traits qui changent ta façon globale de jouer / s'étendre

Côté combats, ok, toujours la même chose ( surtout une fois les armes endgame débloquées )

pour le nombre d'heures, je suis à 3 parties d'une 30aine d'heures ( et une petite dizaine de 2-3 heures pour gérer l'early différemment ) 
=> vu le prix du jeu, c'est bon, c'est rentabilisé chez moi même si je change de jeu :D

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Sans déconner, je sais pas si beaucoup d'entre nous y joue encore mais passé le très bon early game et une fois terminé la 1ere partie, la rejouabilité est quand même proche de 0.
> Les mécanismes actuels ne donnent pas envie de tester d'autres voies, d'autres gameplay, d'autres races... Le jeu est au final très simpliste (encore plus que Endless Space) et passer la phase de découverte, je trouve qu'il y a peu d'intérêt à refaire une partie.
> Il manque trop de choses et trop de features pour qu'il entre dans le panthéon des 4x.
> Il a quelques points forts : le early game comme le je l'ai dis et l'immersion dans son univers, ce jeu sait te raconter une histoire. Mais à part ça, je vois pas en quoi il se distinguerait des autres.


C'est mon ressenti. Peu importe les ethics et bêbêtes qu'on choisit, de toute façon le jeu est pareil dans tous les cas. En 3 parties on peut voir tout le gameplay à quelques events près . C'est vraiment triste pour un 4X et pour un jeu Paradox. Je vais attendre avant de le relancer, si jamais je le relance, car je ne suis pas certain que Paradox soit conscient de ce point vraiment embêtant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> pour le nombre d'heures, je suis à 3 parties d'une 30aine d'heures ( et une petite dizaine de 2-3 heures pour gérer l'early différemment ) 
> => vu le prix du jeu, c'est bon, c'est rentabilisé chez moi même si je change de jeu :D


C'est vraiment la question : passé ces 3 parties, relancer le jeu n'a plus d'intérêt ou presque, au joueur de savoir si ça vaut le coup de payer un 4X plein pot pour ça.

----------


## Cabfire

Ca répond à ma question, j'y passerais de toute façon pas 300 heures, trop de chose à jouer  ::):

----------


## Daesmon

> C'est mon ressenti. Peu importe les ethics et bêbêtes qu'on choisit, de toute façon le jeu est pareil dans tous les cas. En 3 parties on peut voir tout le gameplay à quelques events près . C'est vraiment triste pour un 4X et pour un jeu Paradox. Je vais attendre avant de le relancer, si jamais je le relance, car je ne suis pas certain que Paradox soit conscient de ce point vraiment embêtant.
> 
> C'est vraiment la question : passé ces 3 parties, relancer le jeu n'a plus d'intérêt ou presque, au joueur de savoir si ça vaut le coup de payer un 4X plein pot pour ça.


Quel 4X permettrait un renouveau à chaque partie ? 

j'ai donné mes chiffres alors que c'est que le début pour ma part. pour prendre en main le jeu ( et pas dire au bout d'une petite partie : "c'est bon, je roxxe, il est nul, jeu suivant" )
je me définis des objectifs/contraintes et chacune aura des orientations totalement différentes ( jouer sans 'conformiste' , je sens que cela va être la misère... )

----------


## Aymeeeric

C'est une conversation sans fin...

Mais il a pour lui des attributs qui lui permettent de se distinguer : arbre de recherche, ethics (pas assez poussés, mais l'intention est la), macro gestion au top (je n'aime pas la micro), ambiance sonore et visuelle...
Après ça, ben oui, c'est un 4X.

Et effectivement, je ne vois pas de 4X qui "se renouvellent à chaque partie"...
Même sur un bon vieux CIV, ou on va simplement se choisir une voie de victoire et bourriner jusqu'à gagner (ou non), et ce, quel que soit la civilisation de départ choisie...

----------


## Da-Soth

Ca change quoi au final l'arbre techno ? Il est plus horizontal que vertical, ok. Tu n'as pas besoin de fouiller un arbre imbitable pour aller chercher une techno qui t’intéresse. Mais il est ultra dirigiste, il faut quand même développer un max de techno et le laser mark IV fait suite au laser mark III. Il n'y a pas à se creuser le crane sur cet aspect du gameplay.
Les ethics à part changer les punchlines de diplo et pouvoir faire des purges ou de l'esclavage, ça n'apporte rien au final. Ah si des bonus dans des domaines comme n'importe quel 4x les donneraient à ses races.
Et même Endless Space propose plus de gameplay différents avec les cravers et les gars du DLC (je sais plus leur nom).
Ou peut on jouer des Marchands (ya pas de commerce) ? Des Diplomates (des fédérations et rien d'autres) ? Des Scientifiques (une super techno) ? Des Culturels (toutes les autres Civ adoptent ta culture) ? Et comment gagner la partie en choisissant une de cette voie ? Et surtout peut on jouer autre chose que des Militaires sans se faire chier ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca répond à ma question, j'y passerais de toute façon pas 300 heures, trop de chose à jouer


Dans ce cadre, pour une quarantaine d'heure, il vaut le coup. Comme je le disais, le early game est vraiment sympa et faire une seule partie est agréable car le jeu sait bien te raconter une histoire.

----------


## Agroq

> Quel 4X permettrait un renouveau à chaque partie ? 
> ... )


Personelement endless legend. 
Les peuples y sont vraiment différents, ce qui pour moi entraine une tres grande rejouabilité....

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Ca change quoi au final l'arbre techno ? Il est plus horizontal que vertical, ok. Tu n'as pas besoin de fouiller un arbre imbitable pour aller chercher une techno qui t’intéresse. Mais il est ultra dirigiste, il faut quand même développer un max de techno et le laser mark IV fait suite au laser mark III. Il n'y a pas à se creuser le crane sur cet aspect du gameplay.
> Les ethics à part changer les punchlines de diplo et pouvoir faire des purges ou de l'esclavage, ça n'apporte rien au final. Ah si des bonus dans des domaines comme n'importe quel 4x les donneraient à ses races.
> Et même Endless Space propose plus de gameplay différents avec les cravers et les gars du DLC (je sais plus leur nom).
> Ou peut on jouer des Marchands (ya pas de commerce) ? Des Diplomates (des fédérations et rien d'autres) ? Des Scientifiques (une super techno) ? Des Culturels (toutes les autres Civ adoptent ta culture) ? Et comment gagner la partie en choisissant une de cette voie ? Et surtout peut on jouer autre chose que des Militaires sans se faire chier ?


Froid & Cru.

Perfect  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Personelement endless legend. 
> Les peuples y sont vraiment différents, ce qui pour moi entraîne une très grande rejouabilité....


Je suis pas d'accord du tout sur ce point.

Oui, ils sont tous différents, mais du coup, à chaque peuple sa façon de jouer ultra dirigiste.
Une partie avec chaque peuple : tu as littéralement fini le jeu.

Alors c'est sympa, mais combiné au système de quête de race qui guide la partie, c'est plus un Homm qui a couché avec un Civ qu'un "vrai" bon 4X...


Après, comme toujours, à chacun son avis...
Je trouve juste ça assez dommage de voir dire que c'est un mauvais 4X, ce n'est pas le cas.  D'ailleurs le 7 dans CPC l'atteste, avec les deux patchs et la suite qui arrive, il y a fort à parier que ça ne peut qu'aller dans le bon sens.

----------


## Cabfire

Je ne pensais pas lancer un débat ^^

Enfin ce qui est certain c'est que Stellaris est un bon jeu. Après est-ce que c'est un excellent 4x visiblement pas ou plutôt pas encore, connaissant Paradox. Mais le fait que ce soit un jeu sympa me suffit à moi amplement, n'étant de toute façon pas un expert du genre  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

Rien que les Civ se jouent différemment selon la faction. On peut viser une victoire culturelle, diplo, militaire. Dans Stellaris, c'est la foire à la Galaxy Conquest, inutile de chercher à se spécialiser dans l'une ou l'autre branche.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Rien que les Civ se jouent différemment selon la faction. On peut viser une victoire culturelle, diplo, militaire. Dans Stellaris, c'est la foire à la Galaxy Conquest, inutile de chercher à se spécialiser dans l'une ou l'autre branche.


Et d'autres types de victoire nécessiteraient de nouveaux mécanismes, donc pas mal de dev (donc DLC payant?).

----------


## Cedski

> Personelement endless legend. 
> Les peuples y sont vraiment différents, ce qui pour moi entraine une tres grande rejouabilité....


Ben moi, je m'y suis fait chier. Je n'ai même pas fini une seule partie.

----------


## petraque

Elle sert à quelque chose la technologie réglage de la fréquence ?  Parce qu'elle est plus nulle que le laser Oo

----------


## Darkath

> Et d'autres types de victoire nécessiteraient de nouveaux mécanismes, donc pas mal de dev (donc DLC payant?).


C'est quand même une faute grave de design
.

----------


## Turgon

Bah, ils se sont tout simplement écroulés sous le poids de leurs jeux. Soit que leur ambition ait été trop grande, leur projet mal mené, ou n'importe quelle autre cause, toujours est-il que Stellaris et HOI4 ne sont pas aussi bien finis ou originaux que ne l'étaient CK2 ou EU4.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Un hotfix de 44.9 Mo est dispo.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver le patchnote par contre...

----------


## Janer

> Bah, ils se sont tout simplement écroulés sous le poids de leurs jeux. Soit que leur ambition ait été trop grande, leur projet mal mené, ou n'importe quelle autre cause, toujours est-il que Stellaris et HOI4 ne sont pas aussi bien finis ou originaux que ne l'étaient CK2 ou EU4.


CK2 était pour moi l'apogée. EU4 ne me convenait pas à sa sortie.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Bah, ils se sont tout simplement écroulés sous le poids de leurs jeux. Soit que leur ambition ait été trop grande, leur projet mal mené, ou n'importe quelle autre cause, toujours est-il que Stellaris et HOI4 ne sont pas aussi bien finis ou originaux que ne l'étaient CK2 ou EU4.


J'ai acheté CK2 le jour de sa sortie. Il était très bon. Mais ils était lui aussi lesté par de vilains défauts, que ce soit des bugs ou des features incompréhensibles ou mal implémentées, ainsi que par une interface hautement cryptique et bordélique. Franchement, c'était vraiment très difficile d'y comprendre quoi que soit par moment, la lisibilité des événements n'était vraiment pas bonne. 
Je ne sens aucune baisse de qualité dans les jeux Paradox. Au contraire, même? J'ai l'impression qu'ils atteignent une forme de maturité... sauf au sujets de ces inacceptables IA stupides, bien sûr.

----------


## Turgon

J'aurais dû écrire ça différement : CK2 était original, EU4 mieux fini. HOI4 n'est pas bien fini alors qu'on pouvait s'attendre à mieux, notamment vu les retards qu'il a subi, tandis que Stellaris est loin d'être aussi original que ce qu'on espérait.

----------


## Darkath

> sauf au sujets de ces inacceptables IA stupides, bien sûr.


C'est la rançon de la politique qui consiste a faire une IA qui triche le moins possible dans des jeux extrêmement complexes .. en temps réel.

Pour HOI il est bien fini, c'est la difficulté globale du jeu et l'ia qui sabordent le jeu, mais je vois pas de trop de bugs ou de trucs gamebreaking. Quand on joue en multi les mécanismes paraissent bien plus solides que contre l'ia.

Stellaris est différent des autres jeux, c'est une nouvelle license, donc un premier jet, et en plus ils ont tenté un truc nouveau, mettre du 4X dans leur formule. Et ceux qui connaissent paradox savent que faire du nouveau c'est pas leur point fort.
Avant stellaris ils étaient en train de développer Runemaster, un heroes-like nordique qui s'annonçait être une merde intersidérale et qui a fort heureusement été annulé.

----------


## zivilain

Question, vous aussi après le patch, vos vaisseaux ont un déficit en puissance ? Avant les miens étaient pile à  zéro, maintenant ils sont dans le rouge... Il va bientôt falloir mettre uniquement des générateurs sur les vaisseaux.

----------


## Kruos

> Je ne sens aucune baisse de qualité dans les jeux Paradox. Au contraire, même? J'ai l'impression qu'ils atteignent une forme de maturité...


Pareil. Le chemin accompli sur l'UI depuis CKII en est un parfait exemple. Entre autres choses également, leurs IAs sont toujours 'saines' dans leur structures, et au bout de quelques patchs elles sont toujours intéressantes à jouer, fait devenu suffisamment rare dans les productions actuelles pour être souligné.

Concernant la morosité ambiante autour de Stellaris, je pense qu'on peut mettre ça sur la très classique conséquence des trop gros espoirs (hype?) suscités, d'autant que le jeu a touché un volume de joueur jamais atteint pour un jeu Paradox (corrigez moi si je me trompe).

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pareil. Le chemin accompli sur l'UI depuis CKII en est un parfait exemple. Entre autres choses également, leurs IAs sont toujours 'saines' dans leur structures, et au bout de quelques patchs elles sont toujours intéressantes à jouer, fait devenu suffisamment rare dans les productions actuelles pour être souligné.
> 
> Concernant la morosité ambiante autour de Stellaris, je pense qu'on peut mettre ça sur la très classique conséquence des trop gros espoirs (hype?) suscités, d'autant que le jeu a touché un volume de joueur jamais atteint pour un jeu Paradox (corrigez moi si je me trompe).


On s'ennuie surtout quand on joue à Stellaris.

----------


## Groomy

> Enfin ce qui est certain c'est que Stellaris est un bon jeu.


Pour moi non, enfin l'early game si. C'est un bon prototype pour un bon jeu.
Si j'avais pas passé autant d'heures dessus j'aurais refound. HoI 4 (qui n'a rien à voir évidemment mais lui est réussi même si c'est pas fini) prend sa place dans mon temps Paradox.


> En 4X spatial, pour l'instant, c'est mon préféré parmi Sins of a Solar Empire, Star Ruler, Endless Space ( ma référence ) & Galactic Civilizations III


Je considère pas Sins comme un 4X, Star Ruler pas joué. Et les deux autres... je te souhaite d'en tester des bons rapidement  ::ninja::

----------


## Kruos

> On s'ennuie surtout quand on joue à Stellaris.


Non. Une majorité de joueur s'éclate depuis la vanilla et se tamponne des défauts remontés (souvent réglés via des mods) par les déçus.

Comme quoi les gouts et les couleurs.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Groomy

Il y a moins de joueur que sur HoI4 alors que ce dernier s'est beaucoup moins vendu. Je pense que la grande majorité n'y joue plus et que Paradox est au courant.

----------


## Kruos

> Il y a moins de joueur que sur HoI4 alors que ce dernier s'est beaucoup moins vendu. Je pense que la grande majorité n'y joue plus et que Paradox est au courant.


Comme HoI4 bientôt. Tout est histoire de cycle. Mais ouais, Paradox sait.  ::):

----------


## Groomy

Bah non je pense pas que HoI 4 passera en dessous de Stellaris à moins que Paradox offre une grosse extension de contenu gratos mais ce serait surprenant.

----------


## Asimof

Alors ca avance cette beta ?  ::P: 

Plus sérieusement les devs ont fait un postmortem très intéressant de leur jeu (qui a déjà été posté ici je crois) dans lequel ils expliquent qu'ils regrettent de pas avoir fait de proto pour Stellaris, afin de voir que toutes les mécaniques étaient cohérentes : "I’m going to be blunt here; not doing proper prototyping is stupid, plain and simple. There are no excuses."

Mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi ils l'ont sorti aussi tôt. Le jeu aurait clairement bénéficier de 6 mois à un an de plus mais non ils l'ont sorti 1 mois avant HoI 4  :ouaiouai:  (qui lui manque de finitions mais à des bases solides sur lesquels améliorer l'IA, au contraire de Stellaris, qui malgré un early-game excellent et des idées prometteuses échoue à avoir un ensemble cohérent...)
Si ils étaient dans une merde financière j'aurais compris, mais là...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Non. Une majorité de joueur s'éclate depuis la vanilla et se tamponne des défauts remontés (souvent réglés via des mods) par les déçus.
> 
> Comme quoi les gouts et les couleurs.


Une majorité de joueurs joue à autre chose depuis la vanilla  :^_^:

----------


## MatthewStone069

> Rien que les Civ se jouent différemment selon la faction. On peut viser une victoire culturelle, diplo, militaire. Dans Stellaris, c'est la foire à la Galaxy Conquest, inutile de chercher à se spécialiser dans l'une ou l'autre branche.


Ah Bon, quand tu joues les Anglais, tu joues différement que quand tu joues les Allemands? (Et pareil pour tous les civs?)
Franchement pas d'accord là dessus, la seule chose qui fait que civ peut avoir un gameplay différent, c'est de choisir un type de victoire, et d'y foncer dessus.
Après, pour arriver a gagner en culture, militaire, science, t'as pas 36 chemins. Faut rush les clés...

----------


## Groomy

Dans Civ4 les civilisations (et les leaders ) avaient des caractéristiques importantes pour le type de partie que tu voulais faire oui.

----------


## Daesmon

> Je considère pas Sins comme un 4X, Star Ruler pas joué. Et les deux autres... je te souhaite d'en tester des bons rapidement


liste des 4X spatial qui valent le coup alors ? sachant que la question initial était " pas trop vieux" ( car les Ascendancy & Master of Orion... voilà quoi, même si j'ai adoré en leurs temps )

----------


## Groomy

Distants Worlds mais il a déjà été cité de nombreuses fois. Sword of the Stars 1 mais celui ci est déjà bien ancien (Stellaris pouvait tout reprendre de ce jeu). Ce sont les 2 seuls qui m'ont plus ces dernières années. Après ce sont les très vieux oui. 
Il y a en d'autre que j'ai pas essayé, Stardrive, Armada, Polaris Sector,...

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Mais je comprends toujours pas pourquoi ils l'ont sorti aussi tôt.


C'est évident : ils ont voulu maximiser la valeur de leur boîte avant la rentrée en bourse.

----------


## Groomy

Mouais, je suis pas fan des "théories du complot". Et ça me semble pas si évident (pas sur que la sortie de Stellaris change quelque chose, la plus grosse part était pas en vente, ça devait déjà être en partie bouclé avant la sortir de Stellaris, etc..).

----------


## hein

::siffle::  http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...ity-in-paradox

----------


## Groomy

Et ? Le gars parle de Hearts of Iron 2 en plus  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Mouais, je suis pas fan des "théories du complot". Et ça me semble pas si évident (pas sur que la sortie de Stellaris change quelque chose, la plus grosse part était pas en vente, ça devait déjà être en partie bouclé avant la sortir de Stellaris, etc..).


C'est pas une théorie du complot, c'est même carrément le truc le plus plausible quand tu sais qu'il faut vendre (au propre comme au figuré) ta boîte aux investisseurs. Ça fait toujours bien d'annoncer "création réussie d'une nouvelle franchise avec une base de x centaines de milliers de joueurs."
Je ne dis pas que Paradox s'est salement foutu de nous, mais ça explique très probablement pourquoi ils ont rushé la sortie de Stellaris, et sans doute celle d'HoI IV.

----------


## Groomy

Ça fait toujours tiré par les cheveux sans source. C'est rushé parce que c'est Paradox et c'est toujours la même rengaine depuis 15 ans.

----------


## Asimof

De ce que j'ai compris avant Paradox c'était assez petit et ils rushaient les sortie car il fallait bien renflouer les caisses à un moment ou un autre pour pas foutre la clef sous la porte. Après les succès de CK2, EU4 (+ Cities skyline et Pillars of Eternity qu'ils ont édités), ils ont dit être capable de repousser la sortie d'un jeu pour que ce soit plus fignolé à la sortie, d'où le report d'au moins 1 an d'HoI 4 pour qu'il soit au moins convenable à la sortie.
Du coup à part l'entrée en bourse j'ai du mal à voir d'explication... ::unsure::

----------


## Groomy

Parce qu'il avait déjà été repoussé ? Et HoI4 est sorti après l'entrée en bourse. Et donc avant il y avait pas d'entrée en bourse et c'était pareil, et pour le prochain jeu dans 1 an ou 2 ce sera pareil.

----------


## Anonyme899

> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/article...ity-in-paradox


D'un aut' coté, les HoI sont ils banni en Chine?
Je veux dire le Japon qui colle une raclée à la chine communiste, la chine communiste toute petite par rapport à la chine de Tchang Kai Tcheck toussa toussa ca doit mal passer le bureau de la censure non?

----------


## Da-Soth

> D'un aut' coté, les HoI sont ils banni en Chine?
> Je veux dire le Japon qui colle une raclée à la chine communiste, la chine communiste toute petite par rapport à la chine the Tchang Kai Tcheck toussa toussa ca doit mal passer le bureau de la censure non?


Oui mais pas pour cette raison. Uniquement parce que le jeu présente un Tibet libre en 1936.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui mais pas pour cette raison. Uniquement parce que le jeu présente un Tibet libre en 1936.


'Tain, je l'avais zappé  ::XD::

----------


## Turgon

> Oui mais pas pour cette raison. Uniquement parce que le jeu présente un Tibet libre en 1936.


Je pense que Paradox corrigera ça avec, allez, grand maximum 10% de plus de participation de Tencent. Et à 40% faudra oublier le tibet dans EU4.

----------


## LePoulpe



----------


## geryg

> De ce que j'ai compris avant Paradox c'était assez petit et ils rushaient les sortie car il fallait bien renflouer les caisses à un moment ou un autre pour pas foutre la clef sous la porte. Après les succès de CK2, EU4 (+ Cities skyline et Pillars of Eternity qu'ils ont édités), ils ont dit être capable de repousser la sortie d'un jeu pour que ce soit plus fignolé à la sortie, d'où le report d'au moins 1 an d'HoI 4 pour qu'il soit au moins convenable à la sortie.
> Du coup à part l'entrée en bourse j'ai du mal à voir d'explication...


En général un studio de jeu video placé en bourse donc dirigé par la finance annonce rien de bon reste a savoir qu'elle sont les part de paradox mais il faut s'attendre que dans un futur proche les jeu se casualise pour attiré le plus grand nombre.J'ai peur qu'il ne fasse plus leur travail par passion (essayer de faire le jeu de strategie parfait) uniquement pour satisfaire les exigence  des investisseur. Ce phénomène est arrivé avec bethesda (et leur fallout 4) ou encore ubisosft. pour moi les jeux paradox était le dernier bastion mais j'ai l'impression que lui aussi va t commence a faire des jeu de moins en moins riche et commence à rentrer dans le camp de ubisoft.

----------


## geryg

quelqu'un a essayer le patch 1.2

----------


## Calvitruc

> Ah Bon, quand tu joues les Anglais, tu joues différement que quand tu joues les Allemands?.


Carrement oui. Deja les leaders ont des traits qui pour certains changent radicalement la donne. Genre la Reine anglaise avec un bonus sur le commerce, ca force a se tourner vers la mer. Ensuite les deux Technologies avec lesquelles tu vas commencer ta partie sont differentes pour chaque peuple. Typiquement l'Inde commence avec un truc genre Spiritisme qui la place en tete de course pour le Bouddhisme et donc un gameplay favorisant le religieux. Comme c'est pas assez tu as les unites uniques: les romains et leurs redoutables spadassins ont tout interet a etre tres aggressif en debut de partie. Pour finir les batiments uniques, genre le souk arabe qui double les ressources de luxe favorisant amplement les traites d'echanges.
Donc j'insiste: oui. Rien que le choix du Peuple sur Civilization, sans meme parler de Condition de Victoire, c'est changer de gameplay.

Sur Distant World, pour citer une fois de plus le Roi de ce topic, il y'a une espece dont une des conditions est d'etre l'empire le plus en retard possible niveau technologie ! Un simili-4x qui nous demande de ralentir au point d'etre derriere les autres ? C'est juste dingue et bluffant pour moi. Sur Stellaris j'ai ce paradoxe de pouvoir creer mon propre peuple, mais en sachant qu'il se jouera quasi pareil ( il y'a les Ethos heureusement ). Avec en plus deux malheureuses conditions de victoires militaro-centree alors qu'il y'a la possibilite de jouer Pacifiste et Extremiste Pacifiste. Soit se tirer une balle dans le pied avant meme de lancer la partie vu le contexte.

Pour les malheureux 8 Empires fournis en vanilla, j'aurais franchement apprecie des features speciales et un simili mode Histoire. Pa'sque si c'etait juste ca, ils auraient pu pousser l'effort a nous doubler le nombre. J'ai corrige ca en trois heures max, en m'emmerdant a inclure du lore. Tout respire un peu le bacle sincerement.

----------


## Sysco

En fait on joue pas aux les 4x pour les mêmes raisons ...

----------


## geryg

quelqu'un a essayé le patch 1.2 il donne quoi?

----------


## Sysco

Il y a une video 3 poste au dessus du tien.

----------


## LePoulpe

> De ce que j'ai compris avant Paradox c'était assez petit et ils rushaient les sortie car il fallait bien renflouer les caisses à un moment ou un autre pour pas foutre la clef sous la porte. Après les succès de CK2, EU4 (+ Cities skyline et Pillars of Eternity qu'ils ont édités), ils ont dit être capable de repousser la sortie d'un jeu pour que ce soit plus fignolé à la sortie, d'où le report d'au moins 1 an d'HoI 4 pour qu'il soit au moins convenable à la sortie.
> Du coup à part l'entrée en bourse j'ai du mal à voir d'explication...


Les mécaniques du jeu sont très bonnes, tu vois justement qu'elles ont eux bien plus de temps de réflexion que Stellaris, donc je ne comprends pas ton interrogation ? Sur Stellaris je conçois, sur HOI IV, je ne comprends pas.  ::P: 

Ah moins que tu parles de IA, mais pour qu'une IA deviennent intéressante, il faut surtout un retour massif des joueurs, mais bon, on ne va pas se mentir non plus, HOI IV est orienté pour le multijoueur et ils ne s'en cachaient pas quand tu relis des carnets de développement.

Maintenant à savoir si c'est voulu du genre : on va sortir le jeu avec une IA de merde parce qu'on considère que c'est dans l'immédiat secondaire et que le multijoueur est une meilleure vitrine pour le jeu et suffisamment intéressant pour faire de la pub sur le long terme.

Après pour Stellaris ça se voyait depuis longtemps que le jeu serait trop vide et pas forcément mature (honnêtement quand on compare les systèmes cores HOI IV et Stellaris, il n'y a pas photo.), maintenant la hype avant la sortie à beaucoup jouée.

Pour vous donnez un exemple concret :

On avait "vendu" pratiquement 85% des copies de Stellaris avant la sortie/twitch.tv de notre côté (+200) alors que pour HOI IV avant qu'on ne le diffuse sur Twitch.tv, on avait à peine 10% (à peine 20 copies) du total des ventes en précommande et dès qu'on a Twitch.tv c'est partie comme des petits pains.

Donc pourquoi Stellaris a eu une hype aussi grande avant même qu'on ne voit du contenu français sur le jeu (que ce soit Jay ou M :B):  ? Je ne pourrai pas trop l'expliquer parce que je suis pourtant un gros client des 4X, mais celui-ci me laissait de marbre. 

Il y a peut-être aussi le facteur de déception des joueurs sur Stellaris qui a gelé les précommandes HOI IV (je pense que ça a pas mal joué également.)

Mais bon, je n'explique toujours pas cette hype autour d'un jeu où on voyait clairement des défauts avant même qu'il ne soit sorti sur le stream anglophone.

----------


## Turgon

Pour répondre à ta question LePoulpe, c'est parce que tout ce qui est spatial (4X ou non) est très vendeur chez les geeks d'un certain âge (>25 ans) qui ont l'argent pour acheter derrière. Quand tu vois le succès de Star Citizen, tu te dis que si tu réussis à faire monter une hype suffisamment, tu peux crouler facilement sous les précommandes.

----------


## LePoulpe

Pas faux oui, c'est vrai que le spatial a le vent en poupe, mais je ne pensais pas que ça toucherait autant de monde quand tu vois les tollés de ses dernières années :

- Sword of the star II
- Pegasus
- Master of Orion
- Stardrive (pas un mauvais jeu, mais bon)
- Star Ruler (pas un mauvais jeu, mais bon)
- Galactic Civilization III (mauvais au début, ça s'arrange avec le temps, mais pratiquement aucune innovation)
- Endless Space

Appart Distant Worlds qui est très "élitiste" à cause de sa complexité (comme Aurora), tu as beaucoup de projets sur le papier qui étaient super, mais ça n'allait pas plus loin que le papier.

Après je pense que je suis devenu sceptique sur le genre (4X) à force de te faire avoir par de la coms et des promesses pas tenues.

----------


## farfrael

Je pense aussi qu'un grand nombre de personnes ont vu "CK2/EU4 in space" et se sont ruees sur Stellaris sans se poser de questions.

----------


## Asimof

> Les mécaniques du jeu sont très bonnes, tu vois justement qu'elles ont eux bien plus de temps de réflexion que Stellaris, donc je ne comprends pas ton interrogation ? Sur Stellaris je conçois, sur HOI IV, je ne comprends pas.


Je pense qu'on s'est mal compris ouai  ::P: 
Je trouve justement que les mécaniques d'HoI 4 sont bien plus solides que celles de Stellaris. Le report d'un an a probablement été très bénéfique, il reste du boulot mais la base est solide.
Alors que Stellaris, bah c'est plutôt vide et incohérent quand on compare au reste de leurs jeux...
Ce que je comprends pas du coup c'est pourquoi ils l'ont pas annoncé plus tard/reporté pour avoir quelquechose qui tienne sur ses 2 pieds et soit mieux fini à la sortie.

Je reconnais aussi m'être totalement vautré dans la hype à partir du moment ou je me suis dit "cool EU4 in space", bref on ne m'y reprendra plus  :tired:

----------


## LePoulpe

> Je pense qu'on s'est mal compris ouai 
> Je trouve justement que les mécaniques d'HoI 4 sont bien plus solides que celles de Stellaris. Le report d'un an a probablement été très bénéfique, il reste du boulot mais la base est solide.
> Alors que Stellaris, bah c'est plutôt vide et incohérent quand on compare au reste de leurs jeux...
> Ce que je comprends pas du coup c'est pourquoi ils l'ont pas annoncé plus tard/reporté pour avoir quelquechose qui tienne sur ses 2 pieds et soit mieux fini à la sortie.
> 
> Je reconnais aussi m'être totalement vautré dans la hype à partir du moment ou je me suis dit "cool EU4 in space", bref on ne m'y reprendra plus


Désolé, j'avais compris l'inverse.  ::P:

----------


## Bhaalevsky

Qu'est ce que c'est chiant comme partie de jouer avec l'individualisme en fait.  :ouaiouai:  Les libertés individuelles, c'est surfait.  ::ninja:: 
Y'a des possibilités de faire changer son empire d'éthiques en cour de partie, via évènement, ou pop divergente arrivent au pouvoir ? Ma première partie avant le patch, je jouais spiritualiste, et j'aimais mieux. Plus de bonheur, moins de restrictions.  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Vous vous rendez compte n'empêche, qu'on est plusieurs à avoir une conversation avec un patch et qu'il a une conscience ? Franchement, je salue le travail d'IA de Paradox, elle est si forte qu'elle transpire dans toutes les lignes de code.  ::ninja::

----------


## tralala

Distant Worlds universe c'est le top du 4X du coup .? je vois qu'il est soldé mais j'hésite. Distant world est vraiment bien complexe, comme je l'ai lu ici ? (j'aime les jeux complexes) on peut créer sa race comme dans Stellaris ? Il y a de bons mods ?

----------


## LePoulpe

> Distant Worlds universe c'est le top du 4X du coup .? je vois qu'il est soldé mais j'hésite. Distant world est bien complexe ? (j'aime les jeux complexes) on peut créer sa race comme dans Stellaris ? Il y a de bons mods ?


Oui, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux si tu arrives à passer outre l'interface non-ergonomique et la phase d'apprentissage pas simple (je te conseille d'ailleurs le nouveau let's play d'Etrigane qui full micro son début de partie et qui t'aiguillera sur ce qu'il faut faire en début de partie.) :




Commence déjà à joué sans mods. ^^ (Tu peux prendre le mod d'interface si tu veux disponible ici) : 

http://www.matrixgames.com/forums/tm.asp?m=3616300

Et si tu es anglophobe, tu as la traduction FR également.

----------


## Calvitruc

La force de Distant Wolrds c'est qu'il peut etre aussi simple que complexe: le jeu est tres profond, mais tu peux choisir de deleguer tout ce qui t'embete a une IA parfaitement competente. En fait, si tu veux incarner un Ministre des Sciences qui n'a son mot a dire que sur la Recherche par exemple, c'est possible. Ton empire ira colonniser tout seul, declarera des guerres et signera des paix. Toi tu choisiras la voie scientifique a emprunter et priera que le reste du Gouvernement partage ta vision du monde. Ou encore, absolument tout automatiser et ne t'occuper du destin que d'un de tes vaisseau, te placant de facto dans le role d'un simple Capitaine.

Par contre tu ne pourras pas creer ton propre peuple sauf a modder le jeu. Mais la vingtaine de races fournies avec la vanilla ont tous une certaine saveur. Ma derniere partie j'avais un empire de paranoiaque: mes conditions de victoire m'imposaient d'avoir le plus d'espions en activite, la plus grosse flotte, mais le moins de guerre declaree. Y'a un paradoxe sympa du coup: je devais armer mes navires comme un fanatique, mais m'interdire d'aller blober avec. Plus fin que la traditionnelle conquete donc.

----------


## Nohmas

J'ai testé un peu le dernier patch, qui consiste en fait essentiellement en des rééquilibrages, une amélioration de l'UI, et des petites retouches ici et là, mais qui dans le fond ne change pas grand chose (comme l'influence pour établir de nouvelles colonies en fonction de la distance d'éloignement...). Il y a par contre 2 points qui me chagrinent vraiment :

- Pour le 1er point, ce genre de chose ne m'était pas arrivé lors de mes parties sous la version vanilla. Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un bug ou d'une nouvelle gestion de la population. Je joue une oligarchie ploutocratique humaine (système de départ Sol) avec les éthiques collectivisme / militarisme / matérialisme. Je colonise une étoile très voisine (Sirius) sur laquelle se trouve une population autochtone semi intelligente. Comme elle est un peu encombrante, lorsque ma propre population arrive vers 4-5, je purge tous les aliens. Ca râle pas trop parmi la population locale : bonheur 51% et changement d'éthique à 3,5%. Quelques années plus tard, ma population est passée à 8 et là, je me rends compte qu'une faction est apparue : 3 pop sont devenues pacifique fanatique / individualiste, avec un bonheur à 0. Je purge alors ces 3 points de pop et j'active une campagne de rééducation : bonheur de 51% toujours et changement d'éthique à -6,9%. Ben depuis cette date, et quoi que je fasse, toute nouvelle population qui apparaît est automatiquement pacifique fanatique / individualiste. J'ai du tester à peu près toutes les solutions possibles, et impossible de changer quoi que ce soit. J'en suis à une dizaine de nouvelles populations dans cet état.  ::(: 
- le second point concerne les portées de l'armement qui ont été doublées. Si les combats sont plus lisibles, cela a entraîné 2 effets très désagréables : l'exploration est devenue une partie de roulette russe où les vaisseaux d'exploration se font très souvent engager par des aliens hostiles qui les réduisent en cendres avant d'avoir pu réagir. L'IA tactique aux fraises n'arrangeant pas les choses : mes 3 corvettes initiales que j'avais du coup envoyées en exploration se font aggro par une flotte dès leur arrivée dans le système. Deux secondes avant que je puisse ordonner à ma flotte de quitter le système (fin du mal de distorsion), le combat débute et je perds la main sur mes vaisseaux. Les ennemis commencent à tirer avec une portée largement supérieur à mes armes. Que font mes vaisseaux, qui sont pourtant pleinement opérationnels ? Ben ils tournent sur eux-mêmes comme des cons en attendant que l'ennemi arrive à portée de mes propres armes. Ca reste encore qu'un détail par rapport à la suite. 
Je déclare la guerre à mon voisin et ma flotte (de taille 800 équipée de torpilles toutes nouvelles) pénètre dans son système mère. Son système comprenait vers le centre sa planète mère, avec sa flotte (de taille 300) et son spacioport, et de très nombreuses mines dans le reste du système. Ben dès mon arrivée, j'aggro une mine et perd la main sur ma flotte (en dehors de pouvoir activer la fuite d'urgence). Je m'approche de sa 1ère mine pour la détruire quand j'aggro la mine suivante... jusqu'à sa planète mère. J'ai d'ailleurs eu le plaisir de voir, alors que ma flotte engageait la flotte ennemie et l'astroport, d'engager également un navire d'exploration en orbite et de voir toute ma 1ère salve de torpilles filer sur ce dernier, alors que j'étais déjà sous le feu ennemi. 
J'ai rasé un système et tout ce qu'il contenait sans avoir pu intervenir une seule fois. Un grand moment de tactique militaire, que du bonheur...

En dehors de ça, l'IA militaire stratégique et tactique est toujours aussi demeurée, ainsi que celle qui gère les secteurs. Je sens que je ne suis pas prêt de rejouer à Stellaris. Vraiment dommage.

----------


## Daesmon

il est clair que le problème que tu cites sur la portée est problématique ( même si, dans pas mal de cas, tu peux abuser de cela pour temporiser ...  ) 
=> il faudrait une action " attaque que les cibles militaires" et pas juste "attaque tout ce qui est à portée"

----------


## Nohmas

Le problème c'est que tu n'as même pas une action quelconque à faire, même pas "attaque les cibles à portée". Une fois qu'un combat est engagé, tu n'as plus aucun choix du tout. Tu ne fais que subir, ta flotte engageant tout ce qui se trouve à portée, sans aucune distinction. Ton seul choix possible, enfin quand l'option est dispo, c'est la fuite. Pour un jeu qui tourne autour du combat, ça fait quand même léger.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le problème c'est que tu n'as même pas une action quelconque à faire, même pas "attaque les cibles à portée". Une fois qu'un combat est engagé, tu n'as plus aucun choix du tout. Tu ne fais que subir, ta flotte engageant tout ce qui se trouve à portée, sans aucune distinction. Ton seul choix possible, enfin quand l'option est dispo, c'est la fuite. Pour un jeu qui tourne autour du combat, ça fait quand même léger.


C'est super lourd sur un des events de endgame, où il faut péter un objectif, mais que les flottes adverses et les bâtiments prennent toutes les attaques dans la gueule jusqu'au moment où il faut fuir. Alors que si les vaisseaux pouvaient tous focus la cible qu'on leur indique, ils la péteraient, au prix de beaucoup de pertes, mais bon, c'est pour sauver la galaxie bordel.

----------


## Kruos

> Pour un jeu qui tourne autour du combat, ça fait quand même léger.


J'aurais plutôt dit l'explo ou la gestion, même si bon ça correspond pas trop aux conditions de victoire actuellement dispo (guerrières). ^^

----------


## Daesmon

> Le problème c'est que tu n'as même pas une action quelconque à faire, même pas "attaque les cibles à portée". Une fois qu'un combat est engagé, tu n'as plus aucun choix du tout. Tu ne fais que subir, ta flotte engageant tout ce qui se trouve à portée, sans aucune distinction. Ton seul choix possible, enfin quand l'option est dispo, c'est la fuite. Pour un jeu qui tourne autour du combat, ça fait quand même léger.


Umh oui, je parlais hors combat, en arrivant dans un systeme avec une flotte
tu as le passif/fuyant/attaque toute flotte
si on avait un "attaque tout militaire" , cela permettrait l'attaque auto des flottes ( vitesse sub plus rapide que la vitesse de déplacement en combat ) et pas des conneries de station de minage qui te retardent permettant à l'adversaire d'amener ses autres flottes de défense

après, je suis d'accord, cela manque de management de flotte en général

----------


## tralala

> Oui, c'est ce qui se fait de mieux si tu arrives à passer outre l'interface non-ergonomique et la phase d'apprentissage pas simple (je te conseille d'ailleurs le nouveau let's play d'Etrigane qui full micro son début de partie et qui t'aiguillera sur ce qu'il faut faire en début de partie.) :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Bo...qPFqlotnQDIUS9
> 
> Commence déjà à joué sans mods. ^^ (Tu peux prendre le mod d'interface si tu veux disponible ici) : 
> 
> http://www.matrixgames.com/forums/tm.asp?m=3616300
> 
> Et si tu es anglophobe, tu as la traduction FR également.





> La force de Distant Wolrds c'est qu'il peut etre aussi simple que complexe: le jeu est tres profond, mais tu peux choisir de deleguer tout ce qui t'embete a une IA parfaitement competente. En fait, si tu veux incarner un Ministre des Sciences qui n'a son mot a dire que sur la Recherche par exemple, c'est possible. Ton empire ira colonniser tout seul, declarera des guerres et signera des paix. Toi tu choisiras la voie scientifique a emprunter et priera que le reste du Gouvernement partage ta vision du monde. Ou encore, absolument tout automatiser et ne t'occuper du destin que d'un de tes vaisseau, te placant de facto dans le role d'un simple Capitaine.
> 
> Par contre tu ne pourras pas creer ton propre peuple sauf a modder le jeu. Mais la vingtaine de races fournies avec la vanilla ont tous une certaine saveur. Ma derniere partie j'avais un empire de paranoiaque: mes conditions de victoire m'imposaient d'avoir le plus d'espions en activite, la plus grosse flotte, mais le moins de guerre declaree. Y'a un paradoxe sympa du coup: je devais armer mes navires comme un fanatique, mais m'interdire d'aller blober avec. Plus fin que la traditionnelle conquete donc.



Merci pour les infos et la vidéo, je l'ai acheté et vraiment trop hâte de le tester du coup !
Je rêve où Stellaris est très inspiré de Distant Worlds ou tous les 4X se ressemblent...? Il n'y a pas plusieurs modes de FTL par contre ? J'avais trouvé ça bien sur Stellaris.

----------


## Nohmas

> J'aurais plutôt dit l'explo ou la gestion, même si bon ça correspond pas trop aux conditions de victoire actuellement dispo (guerrières). ^^


Oui, en fait tu as raison. Vu les conditions de victoire, le jeu est sensé être orienté combat. Mais vu le niveau du gameplay dans ce domaine, ben il reste en fait l'explo (car même la gestion est faible à mon goût). C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que dès la fin de la phase d'explo, beaucoup ont tendance à s'emmerder sévère.

----------


## Volcano

> Merci pour les infos et la vidéo, je l'ai acheté et vraiment trop hâte de le tester du coup !
> Je rêve où Stellaris est très inspiré de Distant Worlds ou tous les 4X se ressemblent...? Il n'y a pas plusieurs modes de FTL par contre ? J'avais trouvé ça bien sur Stellaris.


Si tu cherches un jeu 4X avec plusieurs modes de propulsion différents, alors regarde du côté de Sword of the Stars (le premier, surtout, avec toutes ses extensions compilées dans le pack Complete Collection), on y trouve encore plus de variété que dans Stellaris et ses trois propulsions possibles, car dans SotS chaque race a sa propulsion spécifique ! Mais n'abandonne pas Distant Worlds pour autant, c'est une vraie perle !

Quant à l'inspiration et bien un certain nombre de concepts de DW se retrouvent effectivement dans Stellaris, notamment 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'ennemi qui fait son apparition vers la fin de la partie

. Mais il faut dire qu'il est aujourd'hui plutôt difficile de faire un jeu qui ne soit pas en partie inspiré d'un ou plusieurs autres jeux.

----------


## Cedski

En vitesse normale je ne me suis pas vraiment emmerdé jusque l'invasion des courges-from-the-outerspace.
Là il faut avouer que c'est "légèrement" répétitif. J'étais persuadé qu'un event pour les repousser aller arriver, mais je ne l'ai jamais eu. Du coup je suis obligé de me les cagner système par système; et de faire attention à son spam de vaisseaux de construction qui me reconstruit des stations de défense à l’arrière. C'est "un peu" une suée même s'il est évident que je vais gagner. mais putain si les IA pouvaient m'aider un peu ça ne serait pas de refus. je demande juste qu'ils fassent le ménage chez eux en plus (oui ça ne se passe pas chez moi).

Pour le problème de l'augmentation de la portée... Comme je suis en early game je ne m'en suis pas aperçu (ou si, mais c'est beaucoup moins critique mon but étant de les exterminer TOUS), mais vu comme ça ça ne donne pas envie de relancer une partie en effet !!
Sans doute un effet de bord non prévu par Paradox.

----------


## Anonyme899

J'ai relancé un ptit run. Il y a du mieux dans l'ensemble.


Mon Etat est l'Hydral Democratic Utopia.
Globalement c'est le Warhammer 40K avec des moment WTF comme le fallen Empiure qui me déclare la guerre pour m'humilier parce que j'ai déclaré la guerre à un Etat. Deux fois. Et deux fois j'ai eu le popup qui m'a informé que mon président avait été éxécuté parce que j'avais perdu à chaque fois.
Le pire ennemi de la partie a été le Bessadon Imperium pour lequel j'ai du recourrir à une alliance avec le Xaplo Dominion et  afin de le mettre à genoux et de commencer à le dépecer. 


Juste au Nord-Est, c'est les Balkans. Toujours une guerre en cours, et toujours plus d'états, et des alliances dans tous les sens. A l'origine c'était un seul état qui avait rapidement fagocité ses voisins. C'était le "Hierarchy of Othor" coincé entre ma Démocratie et le Xaplo Dominion. A force de guerre cet état à implosé et àété depecé en petits bouts




Une partie dans l'ensemble intéressante avec des rebondissements divers malgré quelques bug (ou features chelous, je ne suis pas sur) sur les ressources stratégiques.

----------


## Cedski

Marrant je suis la même année mais ma partie n'a pas du tout la même configuration :



Je suis l'Alliance Terrienne, les 3 états du quadrant sud ouest sont mes vassaux (les restes d'un ennemi séculaire...), les 3 Etats (noir/gris/vert) coincés entre moi la Nuurian Union font partie de ma Fédération, ils sont petits et ne me servent plus à grand chose maintenant, mais m'ont vraiment bien aidé au début.

Et "heureusement" qu'il n'y a pas d'OE...  ::ninja::  (en normal en tout cas)

Précision importante: je joue en normal.

----------


## Janer

Le jeu est dynamique maintenant ? Genre les empires IA agressifs grossisent vite si on les laisse faire? Genre si y'a un empire puissant et agressif à l'autre bout de la carte et qu'on le laisse faire y'an moyen qu'il gorssisie puis qu'il nous défonce?

----------


## IriK

> ...Deux fois. Et deux fois j'ai eu le popup qui m'a informé que mon président avait été éxécuté parce que j'avais perdu à chaque fois.


 ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le jeu est dynamique maintenant ? Genre les empires IA agressifs grossisent vite si on les laisse faire? Genre si y'a un empire puissant et agressif à l'autre bout de la carte et qu'on le laisse faire y'an moyen qu'il gorssisie puis qu'il nous défonce?


Ils peuvent grossir vite. Ils peuvent aussi se faire latter la face  ::XD:: .
Ceci dit si l'Empire est à l'autre bout de la galaxie il y a très peu de chance qu'il te paie une visite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


C'est à ce moment que tu comprends le mot "humiliation"  ::ninja::

----------


## Valdr

J'ai une question vis a vis des robots: sont ils considéré comme une race a part? Je voudrais faire un empire xénophobe orienté robots mais je ne sais pas si les utiliser provoque des problèmes avec cette éthique, ou carrément si je leur donne des droits.

----------


## IriK

> J'ai une question vis a vis des robots: sont ils considéré comme une race a part? Je voudrais faire un empire xénophobe orienté robots mais je ne sais pas si les utiliser provoque des problèmes avec cette éthique, ou carrément si je leur donne des droits.


Normalement non, c'est plus les éthiques spiritualiste qui posent problème.

----------


## Daesmon

Hello
trouvé sur le wiki:



> Citizen Rights
>  Suffer -5% Mod pop happiness if not materialist or fanatic materialist.
> Suffer -5% Mod pop happiness if xenophobe.
> Suffer -10% Mod pop  happiness if spiritualist or if Fanatic Xenophobe.png fanatic xenophobe.
> Suffer -20% Mod pop happiness if fanatic spiritualist.

----------


## zivilain

Les mods pour virer les crises ont sauté... Je me passais très bien des courges, révoltes des IA et autres trucs extradimensionnelles relous qui popent n'importe où enfin presque c'est toujours chez moi et m'obligent à leur faire la chasse au lieu de pouvoir vassaliser mes voisins... C'est vraiment un truc bien pourri les crises franchement...

----------


## Gafda

> Les mods pour virer les crises ont sauté... Je me passais très bien des courges, révoltes des IA et autres trucs extradimensionnelles relous qui popent n'importe où enfin presque c'est toujours chez moi et m'obligent à leur faire la chasse au lieu de pouvoir vassaliser mes voisins... C'est vraiment un truc bien pourri les crises franchement...


Ce qui est chiant c'est que les IA n'en n'ont quasiment rien à faire. Il aurait été cool d'avoir des événements diplomatiques liés à ces crises. Genre formation d'une coalition temporaire, ou alors les IA qui demandent de l'aide, etc...

----------


## zivilain

J'ai retrouvé le patch "No Crisis Here" sur Stellarismod, si ça intéresse du monde : http://stellarismods.com/no-crisis-here-mod/ 

Clairement les IA s'en fichent royalement. Mais ce n'est pas le seul défaut du jeu. Les vassaux même quand tu as une super bonne entente avec eux, ils te collent un beau -1000 quand tu leur proposes de faire une convention de recherche technologique.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

En même temps cela serait bien trop facile pour obtenir des bonus de sciences:

- guerre
- libération d'un micro état
- vassalisation grâce au bonus diplomatique
- accord de recherche
- re-guerre etc...

----------


## zivilain

Vu comme ça en effet, ça se défend. ^^

----------


## gnouman

J'ai un problème au niveau des mods et je n'arrive pas a le résoudre. 

Les nouveaux mods que je télécharge n’apparaissent pas dans le lanceur du coup impossible de les activer, j'ai déjà revérifier le cache, installer / désinstaller le jeu rien. 

Mais le pire est que même si je me désabonne d'un mods celui-ci reste présent dans le lancer et en jeu.

Une idée parce que là je séche...

----------


## AKDrum

Concernant ton premier problème, je n'ai pas d'idée mais je sais que des fois le temps que Steam télécharge et installe le mod il faut un petit laps de temps, mais comme tu as toujours le souci après une réinstallation c'est plutôt curieux...

Concernant ton deuxième problème, en fait quand tu te désabonnes, tu te désabonnes des mises à jour du mod mais celui-ci est toujours installé. Il faut aller le chercher dans les fichiers du jeu et le supprimer  :;): .

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Demande d'aide aux canards qui ont déjà fini le jeu :



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai renversé toutes les flottes et toutes les planètes prises par les envahisseurs extra-galactiques.
Maintenant, le portail est au centre de la galaxie, je dois le fermer.
Comment je fais pour y aller?

----------


## zivilain

Partie enfin finie ! Juste un souci, aucun mais alors aucun de mes protectorats n'est devenu un vassal sur le long terme. Autre remarque, certains territoires libérés pourtant concomitants à mon territoire n'ont pas pu devenir des vassaux juste des protectorats.
Et j'ai fini avec un dirigeant d'empire de plus de 500 ans.  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

C'est moi ou tu as failli perdre à 5 planètes prêt? :D

----------


## zivilain

J'en avais bien plus que sous ma coupe indirectement et comptant pour le calcul. J'avais environ 10 protectorats et mes 4 vassaux (dont la Castiyan Confédération qui apparait sur le screen et ses 11 planètes), sur une partie à 600 planètes, sans compter mon allié, son vassal et ses deux protectorats.  :Cigare: 

Ca fini comme ça en fait :




En vert moi, en jaune mes vassaux et protectorats, en bleu mon allié et en orange les autres empires qui me détestent. ^^ 

Prochaine partie, je vire la limitation de taille des flottes de 1000 max, c'est inutile et chiant quand tu veux jouer un seul gros empire.

----------


## Kimuji

Dolls Imperium, tout un programme.  ::P:

----------


## zivilain

En fait au moment de trouver le nom, juste avant je lisais une BD d'Arleston, Ekho et son autre grand titre plus connu c'est Sky Doll, justement. Faut pas chercher loin des fois. ^^

----------


## Turgon

Traduction du dernier DD :




> Coucou, on est revenus de vacances, on va faire des trucs, mais on vous dit pas lesquels. Biz.


Turgon, plus rapide que Mundus Bellicus...

----------


## Anonyme1202

::lol::

----------


## Darkath

> Traduction du dernier DD :
> 
> 
> 
> Turgon, plus rapide que Mundus Bellicus...


Attention tu fais un contresens, comme souvent chez mundus  ::trollface:: 




> Coucou, on est revenus de vacances, on va faire des trucs, on vous dira lesquels la semaine prochaine. Biz.

----------


## Tenebris

Vivement des vraies news, j'attends Heinlein pour m'y remettre. Avec ce patch y aura une partie du minimum vital requis pour le côté diplomatie.
Ça m'inspirera ptet pour mon premier AAR des Kérélynes ( clin d'œil à Mundus)  ::):

----------


## Darkath

on sait qu'ils ajoutent une condition de victoire fédération (50% des étoiles de la galaxie sont dans la fédération un truc comme ça).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> on sait qu'ils ajoutent une condition de victoire fédération (50% des étoiles de la galaxie sont dans la fédération un truc comme ça).


Moi je m’accommoderais bien d'une victoire aux points à une date donnée, façon CK2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

Premier DLC Stellaris :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...w-live.961186/

Je passe pour celui là, on verra quand ils auront terminé le jeu.

Et pour 8€ :
Fifteen new species portraits 
New templates for plantoid civilian and military ships 
New cityscape art.

Bof.

----------


## Harlockin

Pck c'est toujours pas intéressant à jouer?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Pck c'est toujours pas intéressant à jouer?


J'ai bien aimé faire une 1ere partie et quelques multis. Mais, pour moi, le gameplay n'est pas assez diversifié pour en faire une deuxième. Il manque le gout du "reviens-y". Et puis passé le plaisir de l'early-game, le jeu reste trop pauvre.

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai bien peur qu'avec ce dlc ils se plantent  ::ninja::

----------


## Nohmas

> J'ai bien peur qu'avec ce dlc ils se plantent


Tu m'étonnes. Tout le monde attend des ajouts de gameplay, et ils sortent un dlc purement cosmétique...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ouais enfin c'est aussi dans la lignée de Paradox, sortir des petits DLC avec du cosmétique (comme les packs de portraits/musique/unités de CK2) et de temps à autre un "gros" DLC avec des expansions au jeu de base. C'est pas comme si ils ne faisaient rien pour le gameplay, Heinlein est prévu bientôt(tm)

----------


## Cedski

Et kdick ?

----------


## Tenebris

Je pointais surtout l'ajout de végétaux, plante, se planter, toussa... Je sais, je  ::ninja::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je pointais surtout l'ajout de végétaux, plante, se planter, toussa... Je sais, je

----------


## Gigax

Bah 8€ c'est clairement pas le prix d'un petit DLC cosmétique.

----------


## tralala

Ils sont sûrement en train de bosser sur des nouveautés de jouabilité mais on va pas attendre de graphistes qu'ils ajoutent des fonctionnalités... Même avec un DLC normal, ça restera vide j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Turgon

Imho ils sont bien conscients que le jeu est une grosse déception niveau gameplay, s'ils commencent à proposer des mécaniques en DLC, ça va gueuler... Ou peut-être que le jeu est tellement mal fichu qu'ils ne sont pas en état d'ajouter du gameplay... Ou ils tentent un DLC cosmétique comme ça, histoire, ça rapporte toujours un peu et ils peuvent répondre à la communauté qu'ils doivent faire bosser leurs graphistes (comme le dit tralala).

Enfin bref, un mélange de tous ces arguments doit être vrai.

----------


## Darkath

> Bah 8€ c'est clairement pas le prix d'un petit DLC cosmétique.


Le problème c'est que c'est mineur comme ajout mais énormément de boulot (les portraits sont détaillés et animés + moultes modeles en 3D sachant que chaque vaisseau est composés de plusieurs segments, des tourelles etc., et faut aussi toutes les stations, modules du shipyard etc.

Et pis c'est le prix d'un macdo  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> It's very simple: This is the price point we determined that we need to charge in order for species packs to be worthwhile for us to do (creating ship sets is extremely labor intensive). If you don't think it's worth the money, then don't buy it. If enough people vote with their wallet this way, we'll likely not make any further species packs and put our graphical resources into other areas of the game instead. Of course, none of this affects other content for Stellaris such as expansions, which we'll produce whether Plantoids does well or not.





> If you prefer other things, then like I said, vote with your wallet. We're not forcing anyone to buy this DLC if they don't think it's worth the cost.

----------


## IriK

> Imho ils sont bien conscients que le jeu est une grosse déception niveau gameplay, s'ils commencent à proposer des mécaniques en DLC, ça va gueuler...


Avec ou sans achat d'un DLC, ils améliorent de toute façons les mécaniques, suffit de voire comme EU4 vanilla a changé au fils des Maj.

----------


## Turgon

> Avec ou sans achat d'un DLC, ils améliorent de toute façons les mécaniques, suffit de voire comme EU4 vanilla a changé au fils des Maj.


Oui enfin EU4 était "fini" à la sortie, Stellaris est encore trop expérimental et a grand besoin d'améliorations.

----------


## Darkath

> Imho ils sont bien conscients que le jeu est une grosse déception niveau gameplay, s'ils commencent à proposer des mécaniques en DLC, ça va gueuler... Ou peut-être que le jeu est tellement mal fichu qu'ils ne sont pas en état d'ajouter du gameplay... Ou ils tentent un DLC cosmétique comme ça, histoire, ça rapporte toujours un peu et ils peuvent répondre à la communauté qu'ils doivent faire bosser leurs graphistes (comme le dit tralala).


C'est surtout que les graphistes ont du commencé a bosser sur ces dlc un peu avant la sortie du jeu, pendant que les devs bossaient sur les bugs/finitions/premiers patchs. Pendant ce temps là les artistes se touchent si tu leur file pas un projet d'add on. 

Couple a ça le mois de vacances en juillet, bah ça donne un dlc cosmétique "facile" à sortir quelque temps après la sortie du jeu, pendant que l'équipe continue toujours de patcher le jeu. La il doivent a peine commencer à réflechir a ce que contiendra la première expansion, mais je la vois pas sortir avant l'hiver, avant ça on aura du patch gratuit.

----------


## Turgon

Oui.

Mais je doute de trouver le jeu à mon goût d'ici l'hiver, même si je ne demande qu'à avoir tort.

Par contre je suis grandement dubitatif sur leurs ventes de DLC. Pour être précis, je doute qu'ils arrivent aux ventes des DLC CK2 et EU4 sur HOI4 et Stellaris.

----------


## Teocali

> C'est surtout que les graphistes ont du commencé a bosser sur ces dlc un peu avant la sortie du jeu, pendant que les devs bossaient sur les bugs/finitions/premiers patchs. Pendant ce temps là les artistes se touchent si tu leur file pas un projet d'add on. 
> 
> Couple a ça le mois de vacances en juillet, bah ça donne un dlc cosmétique "facile" à sortir quelque temps après la sortie du jeu, pendant que l'équipe continue toujours de patcher le jeu. La il doivent a peine commencer à réflechir a ce que contiendra la première expansion, mais je la vois pas sortir avant l'hiver, avant ça on aura du patch gratuit.


Perso, j'aimerais bien une refonte du système de combat. Là, tu te limites à balancer le plus de truc possible à la gueule de l'adversaire. Dans CK, tu avais les flancs à équilibrer, les différents bonus des commander à prendre en compte. Tu pouvais aussi manœuvrer pour amener le bonhomme sur un terrain favorable, splitter ton armée pour couper la retraite. C'était pas du star craft, mais t'avais un minimum de reflexion.

Là, a part balancer tout ce que tu peux et éventuellement splitter tes flottes pour permettre au plus costaud de chopper l'aggro et et d'épargner tes fragiles, t'as pas grand chose.

Deja, pouvoir changer le comportement de tes flottes/vaisseaux sans devoir passer par la case refurbishing, ça serait un plus. "Bonjour, j'aimerais changer la disquette. Pas de soucis, on vous book une seance de dry dock pour dans deux semaines".
Et après ça, j'ai plein d'idées...

----------


## Turgon

Et on s'en fiche des idées. Ce qu'il faut c'est corriger les bugs et améliorer les mécaniques déjà existantes. Plein de gens ont eu plein d'idées pour Stellaris, mais ironiquement je suis presque certain que le jeu a souffert du fait que paradox a voulu trop en mettre pour une nouvelle IP et un nouveau style de jeu. Les purges ? Inintéressantes. Les crises de fin de partie ? Chiantes. L'exploration ? C'est rigolo une heure fois 5 partie et après on a juste envie d'automatiser.

Et je ne parle pas des ethos qui sont trop peu différenciées pour être amusantes, des combats spatiaux chiants, de la gestion des secteurs...

----------


## IriK

> Perso, j'aimerais bien une refonte du système de combat. Là, tu te limites à balancer le plus de truc possible à la gueule de l'adversaire. Dans CK, tu avais les flancs à équilibrer, les différents bonus des commander à prendre en compte. Tu pouvais aussi manœuvrer pour amener le bonhomme sur un terrain favorable, splitter ton armée pour couper la retraite. C'était pas du star craft, mais t'avais un minimum de reflexion.


Les combats en eux même dans CK sont pas non plus exceptionnel, on en parlait justement sur le fil correspondant.

Le seul moyen d'avoir une once stratégique, c'est avec le réseau hyperline pour tous et la gestion des trajets. Mais c'est vrai que l'absence de bloqueurs ou bonus/malus suivant les système rend les combat sans aucune surprise ; la connerie de l'IA n'arrangeant pas les choses...

----------


## Darkath

> Le seul moyen d'avoir une once stratégique, c'est avec le réseau hyperline pour tous et la gestion des trajets. Mais c'est vrai que l'absence de bloqueurs ou bonus/malus suivant les système rend les combat sans aucune surprise ; la connerie de l'IA n'arrangeant pas les choses...


Testé. Si t'as le malheur d'avoir un ennemi en avance sur toi sur les moteurs hyperlanes, t'es bon pour une partie de benny hill interminable.

----------


## Nohmas

> Le seul moyen d'avoir une once stratégique, c'est avec le réseau hyperline pour tous et la gestion des trajets. Mais c'est vrai que l'absence de bloqueurs ou bonus/malus suivant les système rend les combat sans aucune surprise ; la connerie de l'IA n'arrangeant pas les choses...


J'ai fait toutes mes dernières parties avec hyperline pour tous et question stratégie, ça n'apporte malheureusement quasiment rien, en raison de l'IA débile et des mécanismes de combat/déplacement (stack of doom, gestion de l'aggro des flottes, aucune reco ou espionnage possible, défense orbitale de planète sans intérêt, absence de gestion de l'approvisionnement/réparation des flottes...)

----------


## IriK

> J'ai fait toutes mes dernières parties avec hyperline pour tous et question stratégie, ça n'apporte malheureusement quasiment rien, en raison de l'IA débile et des mécanismes de combat/déplacement (stack of doom, gestion de l'aggro des flottes, aucune reco ou espionnage possible, défense orbitale de planète sans intérêt, absence de gestion de l'approvisionnement/réparation des flottes...)


Le principale "apport" c'est les goulots d'étranglement dans certains système qui permettent de se "fortifié" (tout est relatif...).
Mais après ça reste minime comme atténuation...

----------


## Teocali

> Les combats en eux même dans CK sont pas non plus exceptionnel, on en parlait justement sur le fil correspondant.


Suis d'accord. Le slick c'est que deux de stellaris sont pires encore, c'est dire...



> Le seul moyen d'avoir une once stratégique, c'est avec le réseau hyperline pour tous et la gestion des trajets. Mais c'est vrai que l'absence de bloqueurs ou bonus/malus suivant les système rend les combat sans aucune surprise ; la connerie de l'IA n'arrangeant pas les choses...


Tu peux également essayer de gérer ça avec des stations de défenses sur les points d'arrivée des flottes et essayer toute une gestion de défenses en profondeur mais c'est bcp d'emmerdes pour au final pas grand chose de plus...

----------


## AKDrum

> Tu m'étonnes. Tout le monde attend des ajouts de gameplay, et ils sortent un dlc purement cosmétique, *qui plus est à 8 euros*...


Fixed.  ::ninja:: 

C'est beaucoup trop cher pour ce que c'est, personnellement je trouve que rien ne justifie un prix aussi élevé, et pourtant dieu sait que ces portraits ont la classe, mais là non.

Quant aux ajouts de gameplay, ils arriveront avec la 1.3 d'après les devs. Ils ont d'ailleurs dit qu'ils ont changé leurs priorités pour vraiment prendre en compte les attentes des joueurs. J'attends de voir.

----------


## Truebadour

C'est vrai qu'ils sont beaux leurs portraits, mais 8 boules, 8 boules ?  ::mellow:: 

Ils doivent bien se marrer chez Paradox :

----------


## Nohmas

> Tu peux également essayer de gérer ça avec des stations de défenses sur les points d'arrivée des flottes et essayer toute une gestion de défenses en profondeur mais c'est bcp d'emmerdes pour au final pas grand chose de plus...


Encore que je me demande si les stations de défense sont d'une quelconque utilité. Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'un bug ou d'une évolution de l'IA de combat, mais depuis la 1.2 j'ai constaté que mes vaisseaux, équipés missiles et ordinateurs de combat en mode défense, attaquent leur cible en stoppant à distance max de portée en formant un bel arc de cercle. Du coup, si les stations de défenses adverses ne sont pas équipées missiles, je les détruis sans qu'elles aient pu riposter une seule fois. Ce comportement de mes vaisseaux n'est pas systématique, parfois ils continuent de foncer comme des bourrins sur leurs cibles.

----------


## Oroflex

> j'ai constaté que mes vaisseaux, équipés missiles et ordinateurs de combat en mode défense, attaquent leur cible en stoppant à distance max de portée en formant un bel arc de cercle. Du coup, si les stations de défenses adverses ne sont pas équipées missiles, je les détruis sans qu'elles aient pu riposter une seule fois. Ce comportement de mes vaisseaux n'est pas systématique, parfois ils continuent de foncer comme des bourrins sur leurs cibles.


Ca reste le principe d'un siege avec les engins de sieges qui bombardent une ville avec trebuchets and Co.

----------


## 60691

> Avec ou sans achat d'un DLC, ils améliorent de toute façons les mécaniques, suffit de voire comme EU4 vanilla a changé au fils des Maj.


Ils apportent de nouvelles fonctionnalités au jeu. Ils modifient ce qui existe. Là oui. Pour ce qui est d'améliorer le jeu c'est un point parfaitement subjectif que tout le monde ne partage pas forcément.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Cette éternel débat.

Bien sur que Paradox bosse sur son jeu, mais j'ai l'impression que la désillusion de certains est tellement grande qu'ils pourraient transformer Stellaris en jeu parfait que ça n'y changerai rien.

----------


## zivilain

Ca sent bien le dlc cosmétique, bcp de mods d'apparences que j'avais pour les races et vaisseaux ont sauté depuis la dernière màj...
Je suis repassé à la 1.2.0, via les Bêta, leurs versions castratrices pour vendre du dlc sans façon... Ou pas ça plante de trop quand on veut créer une race...

----------


## Jean Lhuitre

C'est normal que ça ... plante.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le principale "apport" c'est les goulots d'étranglement dans certains système qui permettent de se "fortifié" (tout est relatif...).
> Mais après ça reste minime comme atténuation...


Ca reste une bataille navale. Celui qui a le plus de puissance de feu gagne. 
Les goulets c'est à double-tranchant. A moins de placer la flotte pile poil là où la flotte adverse va popper pour profiter du wind-down. Les station et forteresses de defense sont extrèmement chère en énergie pour leur efficacité réelle. Contre toris vaisseau elle font le taf, mais on n'a jamais que 3 vaisseaux qui déboulent.
C'est un peu pour ça que j'aime bien le principe du wormhole. Il y a une certaine limite à la portée des flottes et en étant relativement actif (et en utilisant des armes courtes portées) on peut aller flinguer les stations wormhole adverses. Ca ajoute une certaine subtilité dans la guerre.

Après passé une certaine taille la guerre devient plus fun puisqu'on commence à avoir des étendues à controller trop grande pour une seule flotte.

----------


## Darkath

Plus de jus sur heinlein 

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...part-1.961848/

Autoexploration
Points de ralliement
Gestionnaire de colonisation/expansion
Civilizationnage des ressources

----------


## IriK

> Après passé une certaine taille la guerre devient plus fun puisqu'on commence à avoir des étendues à controller trop grande pour une seule flotte.


Même pas je trouve : l'IA stack toujours tous ses vaisseaux dans une seule flotte, donc soit c'est lui qui joue la souris, soit toi.

J'ai pris l'habitude de doté les stations de combat moyenne des modules faisant arrivé les flottes ennemi, aucun intérêt pour les forteresses car ces dernières coute une fortune et avec une flotte ennemie au complèt qui pop dessus cela la détruit en quelques seconde. Je me sert donc des forteresse come soutien a ces station moyenne, à une certaine distance.
Les petites ne me servent que pour ralentir l'avancé dans mon territoire en les plaçant juste a coter des points de d'arrivée de saut hyperline. 




> Plus de jus sur heinlein 
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...part-1.961848/
> 
> Autoexploration
> Points de ralliement
> Gestionnaire de colonisation/expansion
> Civilizationnage des ressources


Dit moi qu'ils ont réglés cette putain de connerie que les vaisseaux d'exploration abandonnent la succession d'ordres d'exploration d'un système s'ils croisent des ennemi ?

----------


## Nohmas

Autant je suis ravi de l'apparition des points de ralliement et des changements dans la gestion des ressources rares, autant je trouve sans intérêt l'autoexploration et le gestionnaire de colonisation/expansion ; mais bon si ça peut faire plaisir à certains.

Le point qui semble le plus intéressant, qu'ils n'ont fait qu'évoquer et dont ils comptent parler plus tard, c'est la refonte du système de combat avec notamment des rôles plus marqués pour les vaisseaux. Hâte en savoir plus de ce côté.

Sinon, le patch est annoncé pour courant octobre. Ca fait loin ça.

----------


## zivilain

Un ami m'avait dit au moment de l'acheter qu'il n'y jouerait qu'en Décembre quand le jeu aurait été patché correctement, à l'instar des autres productions Paradox, je crois qu'il avait raison en fait. J'ai l'impression d'avoir un jeu en EA en ce moment. Le jeu a du potentiel, mais il va falloir un moment avant d'en profiter réellement.

Question ; Votre ficher Stellaris\Workshop a-t-il chez vous aussi disparu suite à la version 1.2.3 ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai pris l'habitude de doté les stations de combat moyenne des modules faisant arrivé les flottes ennemi, aucun intérêt pour les forteresses car ces dernières coute une fortune et avec une flotte ennemie au complèt qui pop dessus cela la détruit en quelques seconde. Je me sert donc des forteresse come soutien a ces station moyenne, à une certaine distance.
> Les petites ne me servent que pour ralentir l'avancé dans mon territoire en les plaçant juste a coter des points de d'arrivée de saut hyperline.


c'est particulier les stations de defense. en début de partie ca peut aider. tu capture un monde, tu met la station juste à coté et tu t'en sers de point d'appui. qquand les flottes font moins de 1.5K/2K elles peuvent compter
Les stations moyennes sont juste bonne à passer le temps et décorer l'écran. Elle sont trop faible pour stopper des destroyers , et pas assez résistante pour retarder 5/6k de vaisseau
les forteresses peuvent quand à elle arbitrer un grand nombre de chasseur ou des armes L en "quantité". Ca peut être utile au début de l'ère des croiseurs ou pour contrer quelque K de destroyers.

Mais bon.
dans l'ensemble ca coute "extrèment cher" pour le rendement comparé à des vaisseaux, qui eux peuvent bouger, se grouper et évoluer facilement.

Alors que voilà si tu places une forteresse au dessus d'un planète tu t'attends à ce qu'elle soit un pur bunker et pas un truc en papier maché. Il y a définitivement quelque chose à revoir.

----------


## Darkath

> c'est particulier les stations de defense. en début de partie ca peut aider. tu capture un monde, tu met la station juste à coté et tu t'en sers de point d'appui. qquand les flottes font moins de 1.5K/2K elles peuvent compter
> Les stations moyennes sont juste bonne à passer le temps et décorer l'écran. Elle sont trop faible pour stopper des destroyers , et pas assez résistante pour retarder 5/6k de vaisseau
> les forteresses peuvent quand à elle arbitrer un grand nombre de chasseur ou des armes L en "quantité". Ca peut être utile au début de l'ère des croiseurs ou pour contrer quelque K de destroyers.
> 
> Mais bon.
> dans l'ensemble ca coute "extrèment cher" pour le rendement comparé à des vaisseaux, qui eux peuvent bouger, se grouper et évoluer facilement.
> 
> Alors que voilà si tu places une forteresse au dessus d'un planète tu t'attends à ce qu'elle soit un pur bunker et pas un truc en papier maché. Il y a définitivement quelque chose à revoir.


Faut savoir aussi que la puissance des stations est fortement surestimée par le jeu a cause de la formule qui donne trop de poids au PVs. Ta station à 500 de puissance ne tuera jamais une flotte à 400 de puissance.

----------


## Turgon

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre deux choses sur le dernier DD :
- pourquoi ils ont autant de mal avec l'autoexploration qui est chiante passée une dizaine de débuts de partie ; 
- pourquoi ils étalent une tartine sur les points de ralliement qui existaient déjà sous cette forme dans Victoria 2, et sous des formes camouflées dans EU4 (constructeur d'armée et ordre de recrutement direct sur les armées). Ironiquement, les "points de ralliement" d'EU4 faisaient tous deux l'objet d'un DLC...  ::trollface:: 

Sinon les changements sur les ressources stratégiques sont bienvenus. On passe du stade "on balance des ressources stratégiques parce que c'est dans le cahier des charges des 4x, osef si elles fonctionnent toute de la même façon à savoir qu'elles te permettent de construire un bâtiment X qui te file un bonus souvent oubliable sans aucun outil pour t'aider à savoir ce qui est produit et où" à un truc un peu plus réfléchi (même si pas révolutionnaire de mon point de vue).

----------


## Snakeshit

Je pense qu'ils sont fans de l'exploration manuelle sur Civ et ne comprennent pas pourquoi c'est giga chiant dans l'espace...

----------


## Turgon

Compare la quantité de trucs à explorer dans civ et dans Stellaris, après tu te demanderas sans doute pourquoi il y a une option d'automatisation dans le premier et pas le deuxième. Dans les deux pourtant, il est largement plus rentable d'explorer manuellement en début de partie et dans Civ, tu peux raisonnablement explorer manuellement les 3/4 de la carte parce que tu dois repérer les cités états et les autres civilisations. Mais c'est Civ qui a l'exploration auto...

Enfin bref, Stellaris avance dans la bonne direction même si je crains que ce ne soit lent. De la façon dont ils présentent les choses, les devs annoncent qu'ils se concentrent sur ce que veut la communauté dans le patch plutôt que ce qu'ils avaient initialement prévu. Je me demande ce qu'ils avaient initialement prévu pour le coup...

----------


## Janer

Ils le disent un dev diary plus ancien. Y'a pas tant de différences significatives.

----------


## Tenebris

J'espère qu'ils vont intégrer le mod de commerce civil dans leur patch, Wizz avait l'air d'avoir flashé dessus en plus.

----------


## Longwelwind

Je viens de checker le mod dont tu parles, Civilian Trade, et c'est impressionant.
J'étais un peu déçu que les ressources Stellaris soient statistic-based, et pas agent-based comme dans Distant Worlds, mais le mod a l'air de changer ça et de rendre du coup la carte plus vivante avec des petits vaisseaux qui volent partout.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je pense qu'ils sont fans de l'exploration manuelle sur Civ et ne comprennent pas pourquoi c'est giga chiant dans l'espace...


Sinon tu peux demander au vaisseau de faire 5-6 systèmes avec la touche shift et la souris (ou 200, la magie de la touche shift). D'autant que tu peux utiliser la flotte de départ pour ouvrir la voie et savoir quels systèmes sont occupés par alpha, Beta et Gamma Alien ou utiliser un second vaisseau scientique pour juste aller voir ce qui se cache autour des étoiles.

----------


## ShewBam

Ouais enfin ça serait quand même beaucoup plus simple et moins rageant que les vaisseaux scientifiques conservent leur file d'ordre après avoir rencontré des flottes hostiles

----------


## Tenebris

On pouvait mettre des flottes en mode escorte ?
Si oui escorter le vaisseau scientifique lequel serait paramétré autrement qu'en mode fuite pourrait contourner la perte d'ordre?

----------


## Snakeshit

> Sinon tu peux demander au vaisseau de faire 5-6 systèmes avec la touche shift et la souris (ou 200, la magie de la touche shift). D'autant que tu peux utiliser la flotte de départ pour ouvrir la voie et savoir quels systèmes sont occupés par alpha, Beta et Gamma Alien ou utiliser un second vaisseau scientifique pour juste aller voir ce qui se cache autour des étoiles.


Oui fin c'était toujours aussi chiant. Et fallait pas donner trop d'ordre si t'envoyait pas la flotte avant.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui fin c'était toujours aussi chiant. Et fallait pas donner trop d'ordre si t'envoyait pas la flotte avant.


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles

 ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

Et tu comprends, c'est important pour le gameplay que l'on force les joueurs à se taper ça.

----------


## IriK

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles
> 
> 
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...CF712DB6E67DD/


Ouai enfin ta jolie petite suite d'ordre disparaît dès que ton vaisseau scientifique croise quelque chose, et c'est pas avec la flotte de dépars que tu peut te débarrassé des trio d'Amibes spatiale...
Il n'y a rien de bien sorcier a ce que le vaisseau passe a la suite si l'un des système est hostile. mais faut croire que non pour l'IA.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ouai enfin ta jolie petite suite d'ordre disparaît dès que ton vaisseau scientifique croise quelque chose, et c'est pas avec la flotte de dépars que tu peut te débarrassé des trio d'Amibes spatiale...


Justement ce n'est pas le vaisseau scientifique. C'est la flotte.
La flotte fait le scouting (comme le barbare dans Civ par ex)

Ce qui ensuite te permet de prioritariser les systèmes intéressants et de planifier tes besoins et ta stratégie de départ. 

Tu n'as même plus besoin de garder la stance d'évasion.C'est contre-productif

Il y a forcément quelques combats avec la flotte à cause des portées d'armes un peu débile mais ca reste de l'ordre du gérable sauf quelques rares fois où ta flotte va popper au milieu d'un void cloud à 180 ou une amibe à 450. MAis pour ton vaisseau scientifique ce serait la même chose. Autant ne pas perdre l'influ et le temps investit dans le scientifique.

----------


## Nohmas

> Justement ce n'est pas le vaisseau scientifique. C'est la flotte.
> La flotte fait le scouting (comme le barbare dans Civ par ex)
> 
> Ce qui ensuite te permet de prioritariser les systèmes intéressants et de planifier tes besoins et ta stratégie de départ. 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...E01A082B6AB6C/
> Tu n'as même plus besoin de garder la stance d'évasion.C'est contre-productif
> 
> Il y a forcément quelques combats avec la flotte à cause des portées d'armes un peu débile mais ca reste de l'ordre du gérable sauf quelques rares fois où ta flotte va popper au milieu d'un void cloud à 180 ou une amibe à 450. MAis pour ton vaisseau scientifique ce serait la même chose. Autant ne pas perdre l'influ et le temps investit dans le scientifique.


Cette possibilité d'enchaîner des explorations malgré la rencontre de flottes hostiles, avec un vaisseau scientifique en stance d'évasion, ne serait-elle pas liée à l'utilisation de wormhole ? Car qu'il y ait évasion ou pas, le vaisseau doit de toute façon retourner dans son système d'origine, donc la chaîne de ses ordres est respectée et peut continuer, même en cas d'évasion effective. Par contre, avec un autre moyen de propulsion, une évasion enchaîne un changement dans la programmation des plans de saut, et donc peut être une rupture des ordres. Je ne sais pas, car je n'utilise jamais l'enchaînement d'ordres avec mes vaisseaux scientifiques.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Cette possibilité d'enchaîner des explorations malgré la rencontre de flottes hostiles, avec un vaisseau scientifique en stance d'évasion, ne serait-elle pas liée à l'utilisation de wormhole ?


Je récapépéte:



> Justement ce n'est pas le vaisseau scientifique. C'est la flotte.


C'est la flotte militaire qui explore en premier, pas le vaisseau scientifique. Le vaisseau scientifique ne va aller que là où toi tu trouves que c'est intéressant. Que ce soit en warp, hyperdrive ou wormhole,  et chaque mode de déplacement apporte avantages et inconvénients propres.

De cette façon, tu peux avoir repéré toutes les planètes habitables "à portée" en moins d'un an ainsi que les systèmes riches en corps célestes (et donc potentiellement en event et ressources). C'est à ce moment que le vaisseau scientifique intervient. Pas avant. Et comme tu n'es pas idiot, tu vas envoyer le vaisseau scientifique là où il ne risque rien. En gros: pas sur les points d'exclamations rouges

c'est beaucoup plus rationnel et efficace de procéder de cette façon plutot que d'explorer à l'aveuglette au vaisseau scientifique.
Et du coup tu n'as absolument pas besoin d'un autoexplore sur le vaisseau scientifique. A la rigueur sur la flotte militaire mais là encore va rager quand les gusses vont demander pourquoi l'IA explore de telle manière plutot qu'une autre etc.

----------


## Snakeshit

On va surtout se demander quel est l'intérêt du vaisseau scientifique en fait. Pourquoi dirige-t-on complètement les équipes de recherche au lieu de les laisser chercher à leur guise en les incitant à chercher certaines choses ?

----------


## Turgon

Parce que faut bien te donner quelque chose à faire. D'ailleurs la gestion des bâtiments est aussi un de ces trucs fastidieux qui occupent le joueur, parce qu'entre la gestion d'empire (lol les secteurs) et des guerres (lol les combats spatiaux), il n'y a pas grand chose à faire.

----------


## Anonyme899

> On va surtout se demander quel est l'intérêt du vaisseau scientifique en fait. Pourquoi dirige-t-on complètement les équipes de recherche au lieu de les laisser chercher à leur guise en les incitant à chercher certaines choses ?


C'est le point focal du jeu. 
Tu es censé gérer le vaisseau scientifique parce qu'il est le coeur du jeu. C'est l'unité dont tu dois optimiser le plus les actions.




> We generate a lot of interesting special content in the different systems, including the ones that no empire is controlling. This content ranges from debris to ships of unknown origin, that could be friendly or not so friendly... Speaking from personal experience when it comes to the “not so friendly” ships, I_ recommend all players to scout systems before going there with their science ships to survey a potential future colony_. It is not fun having your science ship blown out of existence with your most skilled scientist aboard.


https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ration.885267/




> Today’s dev diary is an important one, because it deals with something that makes Stellaris stand out, something that really defines the early stages of the game: the Science Ships. 
> [...] I like to compare these intrepid explorer-scientists with the questing heroes you might see in an RPG. They fly around the galaxy exploring, having little adventures, gaining experience and perhaps picking up some new personality traits


https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...lies.889570%2F

ton scientifique c'est ton héros de HoMM en quelque sorte. Tu dois le bichonner.

----------


## Turgon

Et c'est un peu ça le problème aussi, ils ont concentré une énorme partie de leurs efforts sur une feature somme toute répétitive.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Et c'est un peu ça le problème aussi, ils ont concentré une énorme partie de leurs efforts sur une feature somme toute répétitive.


ben disons qu'ils auraient pu faire un DLC "Event" à 8€ plutot que des plantes.
Et ensuite un free DLC "AI governance" pour corriger l'IA des secteurs

 ::ninja::

----------


## Nohmas

> Je récapépéte:
> .../...


Héhé... non mais j'avais bien compris l'intérêt d'explorer avec la flotte militaire initiale plutôt qu'avec le vaisseau d'explo, celui-ci ayant plus de chance d'y rester, surtout depuis l'augmentation des zones d'aggro des flottes ennemies. C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais systématiquement en début de partie : je scinde même ma flotte initiale en 3 corvettes indépendantes pour couvrir plus de terrain. Le problème de cette méthode c'est que si une corvette se fait détruire par une flotte ennemie en embuscade, c'est assez gênant avec l'event qui arrive généralement assez vite où tu as besoin de latter des séparatistes de chez toi. Cela dit, il vaut mieux perdre une corvette qu'un vaisseau scientifique.

Je referme ma parenthèse pour revenir à mon post initial. Mon propos était juste de savoir si la faisabilité de la programmation de plusieurs phases d'exploration (comme tu le montrais dans ton screen) était aussi viable avec d'autres moyens de propulsion que le wormhole, où tu repasses obligatoirement par ton système initial, ce qui ne gêne à priori pas en cas de fuite.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je referme ma parenthèse pour revenir à mon post initial. Mon propos était juste de savoir si la faisabilité de la programmation de plusieurs phases d'exploration (comme tu le montrais dans ton screen) était aussi viable avec d'autres moyens de propulsion que le wormhole, où tu repasses obligatoirement par ton système initial, ce qui ne gêne à priori pas en cas de fuite.


Ce n'est pas ce que montre le screen. Il montre un tas de planètes habitables déjà repérées qui n'attendent que ton scientifique.
La fuite casse la chaine d'ordre en wormhole. Enfin tu me mets le doute tout d'un coup. Et puis c'est somme toute "lourd" l'instance de fuite. Si t'as le malheur d'avoir une amibe qui passe par la station wormhole quand ton vaisseau arrive dedans ... ben il repart vers un autre système ...

----------


## Snakeshit

> Et c'est un peu ça le problème aussi, ils ont concentré une énorme partie de leurs efforts sur une feature somme toute répétitive.


Tout à fait. L'idée de base est bien, mais dès la troisième partie c'est chiant à mourir. Ce sont les mêmes events, les mêmes amibes et autres conneries et c'est une microgestion un peu chiante. Comme les bâtiments effectivement. Et le problème réside la dedans, mettre des éléments du genre pour occuper le joueur c'est pas bon pour le jeu (enfin pour moi, mais je suis très sensible à la répétition  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Kruos

> Je récapépéte:
> 
> 
> C'est la flotte militaire qui explore en premier, pas le vaisseau scientifique. Le vaisseau scientifique ne va aller que là où toi tu trouves que c'est intéressant. Que ce soit en warp, hyperdrive ou wormhole,  et chaque mode de déplacement apporte avantages et inconvénients propres.
> 
> De cette façon, tu peux avoir repéré toutes les planètes habitables "à portée" en moins d'un an ainsi que les systèmes riches en corps célestes (et donc potentiellement en event et ressources). C'est à ce moment que le vaisseau scientifique intervient. Pas avant. Et comme tu n'es pas idiot, tu vas envoyer le vaisseau scientifique là où il ne risque rien. En gros: pas sur les points d'exclamations rouges
> 
> c'est beaucoup plus rationnel et efficace de procéder de cette façon plutot que d'explorer à l'aveuglette au vaisseau scientifique.
> Et du coup tu n'as absolument pas besoin d'un autoexplore sur le vaisseau scientifique. A la rigueur sur la flotte militaire mais là encore va rager quand les gusses vont demander pourquoi l'IA explore de telle manière plutot qu'une autre etc.


Tout est dit.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parce que faut bien te donner quelque chose à faire. D'ailleurs la gestion des bâtiments est aussi un de ces trucs fastidieux qui occupent le joueur, parce qu'entre la gestion d'empire (lol les secteurs) et des guerres (lol les combats spatiaux), il n'y a pas grand chose à faire.


C'est pas faux. Ceci dit ça reste plus interactif et amusant qu'un Distant Worlds qui est certes plus riche mais où hélas tout est automatisé à terme.

----------


## Longwelwind

En même temps ça doit l'être.
Quand tu développes ce genre de features dans un 4X, faut trouver un moyen pour que ça scale; c'est à dire que ça devienne pas une corvée quand tu dois le faire pour 10 ou 20 planètes.
Dans Stellaris, ils ont fait le système de secteurs pour que tu n'aies pas à gérer les batiments de dizaines de planètes. Dans Distant Worlds, ils ont fait l'automatisation pour que l'AI prenne la main une fois que ça devient trop encombrant de le faire à la mano.

----------


## zivilain

Ils ont enfin mis un bouton pour récupérer les ressources stockées inutilement dans les secteurs ? A force les secteurs, je vais juste en faire des nids de recherche avec juste ce qu'il faut de crédits énergétiques et de matériaux pour éviter le surplus... J'en avais un centré sur la production d'énergie au début, il avait une réserve de 60 000 CE ! Inutile parce que non récupérable. Je l'ai transformé en secteur centré sur la recherche, en manipulant une à une les planètes, le truc long et chiant.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ils ont enfin mis un bouton pour récupérer les ressources stockées inutilement dans les secteurs ? A force les secteurs, je vais juste en faire des nids de recherche avec juste ce qu'il faut de crédits énergétiques et de matériaux pour éviter le surplus... J'en avais un centré sur la production d'énergie au début, il avait une réserve de 60 000 CE ! Inutile parce que non récupérable. Je l'ai transformé en secteur centré sur la recherche, en manipulant une à une les planètes, le truc long et chiant.


Attend tu demandes de coder une soustraction et une addition avec l'intégration d'un bouton.
t'es un ouf toi.

----------


## Kruos

> En même temps ça doit l'être.
> Quand tu développes ce genre de features dans un 4X, faut trouver un moyen pour que ça scale; c'est à dire que ça devienne pas une corvée quand tu dois le faire pour 10 ou 20 planètes.
> Dans Stellaris, ils ont fait le système de secteurs pour que tu n'aies pas à gérer les batiments de dizaines de planètes. Dans Distant Worlds, ils ont fait l'automatisation pour que l'AI prenne la main une fois que ça devient trop encombrant de le faire à la mano.


Oui, et malheureusement le joueur devient alors spectateur de sa partie, d'où mon "hélas".

----------


## Longwelwind

> Attend tu demandes de coder une soustraction et une addition avec l'intégration d'un bouton.
> t'es un ouf toi.


Ce serait débile.
Le but des secteurs, c'est qu'ils agissent comme des vassaux indépendants comme des "sous"-joueurs.
Suffirait de leur prendre leur fonds et ils ne seraient plus capable de se rebeller.





> Oui, et malheureusement le joueur devient alors spectateur de sa partie, d'où mon "hélas".


A ce moment là, le jeu est censé introduire de nouvelles mécaniques plutôt orienté macro: la gestion des secteurs qui peuvent se rebeller, un éventuel sénat galactique, des guerres de territoires, ...
C'est censé se faire naturellement; le joueur arrête de micromanager ses planètes et les délèguent pour se préoccuper de son empire.
Ce qui ramène plus ou moins à la conclusion qu'il manque un mid/late-game en jeu.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ce serait débile.
> Le but des secteurs, c'est qu'ils agissent comme des vassaux indépendants comme des "sous"-joueurs.
> Suffirait de leur prendre leur fonds et ils ne seraient plus capable de se rebeller.


Eu IV propose une gestion poussée de ses vassaux, protectorats, colonies, compagnies marchandes et unions personnelles (enfin poussée, plus que Stellaris). Tu prends les sous de tes vassaux, ils vont vouloir se libérer et chercher du support si leur désire de liberté est suffisant.




> A ce moment là, le jeu est censé introduire de nouvelles mécaniques plutôt orienté macro: la gestion des secteurs qui peuvent se rebeller, un éventuel sénat galactique, des guerres de territoires, ...
> C'est censé se faire naturellement; le joueur arrête de micromanager ses planètes et les délèguent pour se préoccuper de son empire.
> Ce qui ramène plus ou moins à la conclusion qu'il manque un mid/late-game en jeu.


En fait c'est l'early de ces jeux que je trouve chiant, donnez nous directement un mid/late chouette.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Suffirait de leur prendre leur fonds et ils ne seraient plus capable de se rebeller.


Hein?

----------


## Tenebris

> Hein?


Lein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> C'est la flotte militaire qui explore en premier, pas le vaisseau scientifique. Le vaisseau scientifique ne va aller que là où toi tu trouves que c'est intéressant. Que ce soit en warp, hyperdrive ou wormhole,  et chaque mode de déplacement apporte avantages et inconvénients propres.
> 
> De cette façon, tu peux avoir repéré toutes les planètes habitables "à portée" en moins d'un an ainsi que les systèmes riches en corps célestes (et donc potentiellement en event et ressources). C'est à ce moment que le vaisseau scientifique intervient. Pas avant. Et comme tu n'es pas idiot, tu vas envoyer le vaisseau scientifique là où il ne risque rien. En gros: pas sur les points d'exclamations rouges
> 
> c'est beaucoup plus rationnel et efficace de procéder de cette façon plutot que d'explorer à l'aveuglette au vaisseau scientifique.
> Et du coup tu n'as absolument pas besoin d'un autoexplore sur le vaisseau scientifique. A la rigueur sur la flotte militaire mais là encore va rager quand les gusses vont demander pourquoi l'IA explore de telle manière plutot qu'une autre etc.


Il reste le problème de ces chianteries d'Amibes qui passent de systèmes en systèmes  :Vibre: 
Le principale problème n'est pas tant la distance d'engagement que la durée avant le saut d'évasion qui désormais ne permet aucun sauvetage du vaisseau...

Sinon les secteurs, je les spécialises dans les ressources énergétiques.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Il reste le problème de ces chianteries d'Amibes qui passent de systèmes en systèmes


Ben c'est simple tu désactives la stance d'évasion. Plus de problème.

----------


## Nohmas

> Ben c'est simple tu désactives la stance d'évasion. Plus de problème.


Enfin presque plus de problème. Des amibes nomades tombent sur ton explorateur et tu rates le message d'alerte, noyé au milieu d'une tonne d'autres si t'es en période mouvementée, et pouf, à plus d'explorateur. D'ailleurs qu'est ce que c'est chiant de ne plus pouvoir paramétrer les alertes et pauses comme on veut, comme dans les anciens jeux Paradox  ::|:

----------


## Turgon

Oh l'autre il se plaint alors qu'on a eu des mapmodes.

----------


## TKN Jez

> Justement ce n'est pas le vaisseau scientifique. C'est la flotte.
> La flotte fait le scouting (comme le barbare dans Civ par ex)
> 
> Ce qui ensuite te permet de prioritariser





> Ce qui ensuite te permet de prioritariser





> prioritariser






> *prioritariser*


NNNNNOOOOOOONNN FLLEEEEFFFFFFFF

Tu veux sûrement dire prioriser?  ::trollface::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Dans un sens, « prioritariser » sonne plus français que l’anglicisme « prioriser » - au moins, on reconnait la racine latine (prioritas).
On se chope plus de crampes de doigts avec « établir un ordre de priorités » mais c’est quand même pas si moche, non ?

Après on va encore se retrouver avec des termes comme « minage » parce qu’on ne sait plus ce que ça veut dire en français  :;): 

Hem.

Bon, sinon je passais voir les news parce que j’aime la musique de Stellaris  :^_^:  Bisous.

Van Damme would be proud.

----------


## TKN Jez

T'inquiètes bourrinopathe je voulais juste taquiner Fleff (on s'aime bien en vrai, d'amour même)  ::P:  et là c'était trop facile  ::trollface:: 

Perso je vais attendre Décembre pour relancer le jeu. Voir si y'a pas 1 ou 2 DLC de gameplay et faire comme sur EU4 : me les prendre  ::ninja::  x)

----------


## Anonyme899

> NNNNNOOOOOOONNN FLLEEEEFFFFFFFF
> 
> Tu veux sûrement dire prioriser?


J'ai apprendu le Français avec à coté Ribéry. 



Nous qu'on a appriendu à prioritasier les choses. Pied droit d'abord, pied gauche après. tout jours.

----------


## Anonyme899

> T'inquiètes bourrinopathe je voulais juste taquiner Fleff (on s'aime bien en vrai, d'amour même)  et là c'était trop facile 
> 
> Perso je vais attendre Décembre pour relancer le jeu. Voir si y'a pas 1 ou 2 DLC de gameplay et faire comme sur EU4 : me les prendre  x)


Mouais tu fais bien je crois. Il y a toujours des trucs un peu cracra comme la gestion des ressources stratégiques entre secteurs, les combats un peu à chier, le mur du mid-game est toujours là et des quêtes qui ont toujours du mal à se valider correctement.

Si on arrive à passer outre pour une raison X, le jeu est plaisant, du moins il remplit son office de passer le temps. Mais sinon il y a mieux pour passer son temps justement.

----------


## TKN Jez

Les combats à chier ça me fait vraiment vraiment mal j'ai tenté mais impossible de m'y remettre en fait... Les secteurs aussi ça m'a gonflé l'IA infoutue de gérer des ressources et de planifier des constructions....

Il y a très clairement mieux pour l'instant mais il n'empêche que je fais confiance à Paradox pour corriger le tir au fur et à mesure des mois qui arrivent.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Les combats à chier ça me fait vraiment vraiment mal j'ai tenté mais impossible de m'y remettre en fait... Les secteurs aussi ça m'a gonflé l'IA infoutue de gérer des ressources et de planifier des constructions....
> 
> Il y a très clairement mieux pour l'instant mais il n'empêche que je fais confiance à Paradox pour corriger le tir au fur et à mesure des mois qui arrivent.


l'ia des secteurs c'est  clairement une honte. Ca reste jouable mais c'est absolument honteux.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...ea-failbetter/

Intéressant.

----------


## IriK

http://www.mundusbellicus.fr/587127-...euxieme-partie



> •Nous prévoyons de rééquilibrer les différents types de voyage supraluminique afin de rendre moins difficile l'interception de flottes ennemies. Certaines de nos idées sont de faire dépendre la vitesse de flotte de la distance avec le territoire allié le plus proche (et donc du ravitaillement), et de booster la vitesse de la distorsion.


YYYYEEEESSSS !!!!  :Vibre: 
Marre de voir traverser mon domaine comme du beure !

----------


## Turgon

> https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...ea-failbetter/
> 
> Intéressant.


Le mec écrit qu'il a passé 40h sur Stellaris au lancement, ça m'inquiète un peu ça veut dire qu'il est plus doué en storytelling que pour repérer les erreurs de gamedesign. Et c'est pas trop la direction que je souhaite prendre à Stellaris.

Par ailleurs dans le dernier DD ils s'attaquent à améliorer le combat. C'est bien.

----------


## Nohmas

> Par ailleurs dans le dernier DD ils s'attaquent à améliorer le combat. C'est bien.


Oui, c'est une bonne chose. J'espère qu'ils feront quelque chose pour les formations des flottes, notamment la position des vaisseaux au sein des formations. Parce que, comme l'illustre leur dernier screen, si c'est pour avoir les cuirassés devant et les destroyers derrière, avec leur rôle de défense missiles/chasseurs/corvettes, ce n'est pas trop la peine. 
Ils ne parlent pas non plus de la gestion de l'aggro (vaisseaux civils...) même s'ils indiquent qu'il y aura peut-être une possibilité de prioriser les cibles.

----------


## Oor-tael

C'est très bien ces bons changements sur l'aspect militaire ! 
Mais j'aurais préféré qu'ils laissent temporairement cet aspect militaire médiocre en l'état et qu'ils se concentrent sur les alternatives pacifiques à la victoire  ::rolleyes:: 
Je sais, ça viendra plus tard...

----------


## Snakeshit

Ça serait bien qu'ils fassent aussi un petit passage sur le ship designer, parce que la dès qu'on dépasse 3 designs c'est immonde.

----------


## Kruos

> Le mec écrit qu'il a passé 40h sur Stellaris au lancement, ça m'inquiète un peu ça veut dire qu'il est plus doué en storytelling que pour repérer les erreurs de gamedesign. Et c'est pas trop la direction que je souhaite prendre à Stellaris.
> 
> Par ailleurs dans le dernier DD ils s'attaquent à améliorer le combat. C'est bien.


Et moi plus de 130h.

Le problème c'est pas le game design, c'est les joueurs. Classique.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Par ailleurs dans le dernier DD ils s'attaquent à améliorer le combat. C'est bien.


"blob battle 2.0"  ::XD::

----------


## Anonyme1202

:haha:  j’adore comme les DDs étaient insensés avant la sortie et sont tournés en ridicule après.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

Encensés plutôt ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

non "in" "sens" "é" du R'lyehian qui signifie "donner du sens".  ::P:  
Je suis tellement à l'ouest aujourd'hui... déjà que j'ai failli éteindre un hyperviseur faut que j'aille dormir moi.  ::sad:: 

Ce jeu m'a trop frustré. C'est comme un enfant plein de potentiel qui s'obstine à jouer avec son caca.

----------


## Tenebris

Ok, j'avais cru à une faute de frappe.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

J'ai commencé  à modder un peu le jeu

Mon but c'est de lui donner la gueule de jeu spatial qui lui manque parce que ca reste un jeu où on se bat dans des mouchoirs en papier
Du coup j'ai tout agrandi par 10  :Vibre:  

J'ai rajouté un peu de probabilité pour avoir jusqu'à 10 lunes sur les géantes gazeuses
Là on en voit 5 et je vous met au défi d'en trouver autant en vanilla (c'est limité à 4).  ::ninja:: 
J'ai retilté les planètes aussi. Vous remarquerez la géantes gazeuse est plutot dans l'écliptique.


Et j'ai bien 10 lunes autour des gazeuses pour les sceptiques:


Vous pouvez avoir jusqu'à 2 voir 3 lunes (exceptionnellement) autour des telluriques



Les limites pour les station wormholes est toujours à la même distance. Ce qui fait qu'elle peut être au milieu d'un système pour mettre un peu de variété


la limite de core planets est passée à 200 (puisque les secteurs c'est caca), de flotte à 9999, plus de leaders possibles (100) et pools plus grand (10) pour 5 influ, rotation de pools de leader sur 1 an, temps de survey augmenté mais expérience plus forte pour chaque action, les généraux, amiraux, gouverneurs gagnent plus d'XP, la science est 10 fois plus longue (de fait la partie se finit en ~4700 et en ~2450, je dois encore bricoler les crises de fin de partie).


Les armées ne font plus le double de dégats à "0 fortification" mais les fortifications sont moins violentes en infligeant que le triple de dégats et non 10 fois les dégats lorsqu'intacte.

Et sinon quelques glitchs ofc, sinon ce serait trop simple.


Autrement c'est très simple à modder. Je vous encourage à mettre les mains dedans.

----------


## zivilain

Pas dur par contre pour les mods de portraits, comme ils ont centré de base les portraits à gauche, il faut les excentrer... Ils sont d'une logique.

----------


## farfrael

> Autrement c'est très simple à modder. Je vous encourage à mettre les mains dedans.


Non merci, ce n'est pas bien de jouer avec du caca !  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Non merci, ce n'est pas bien de jouer avec du caca !


Il te manque un ptit coté coprophagique.  ::XD::

----------


## farfrael

C'est le prochain DLC cosmetique ! 
Plus serieusement, entre HoI4, Stellaris, le RPG foire annule mi-chemin et la diarrhee de DLC sur EUIV c'est vraiment devenu n'imp Paradox (du moins le cote studio de development).

----------


## Darkath

> C'est le prochain DLC cosmetique ! 
> Plus serieusement, entre HoI4, Stellaris, le RPG foire annule mi-chemin et la diarrhee de DLC sur EUIV c'est vraiment devenu n'imp Paradox (du moins le cote studio de development).


On va dire que c'était leur petit passage "putes & coke" après le succès de CK2 et EU4. Espérons qu'ils retiennent la leçon.

----------


## Snakeshit

Les expansions d'EU IV ne sont pas un problème, les DLC cosmétiques c'est plus disctuables.
Stellaris il y avait de l'idée, ils ont juste donné le projet à une équipe qui trouve que Civ c'est l'excellence du jeu de stratégie  :tired: .

----------


## Darkath

> Les expansions d'EU IV ne sont pas un problème, les DLC cosmétiques c'est plus disctuables.
> Stellaris il y avait de l'idée, ils ont juste donné le projet à une équipe qui trouve que Civ c'est l'excellence du jeu de stratégie .


Et encore Civ est beaucoup plus intéressant.

----------


## Oor-tael

Vous êtes sacrément durs... 
Oui Stellaris est sorti trop tôt, pas fini. Mais ces gens n'ont jamais fait de jeu de stratégie compétitive, et malgré ses défauts, ce jeu a quand même de grandes qualités.
Laissons-leur l'opportunité de corriger le tir, et là nous pourrons être sévères si nécessaire.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Bah disons que le monde du jeu est dur.
Là ils ont clairement déçu beaucoup de monde et c'est très dur de récupérer des gens déçus.

----------


## Roguellnir

C'est un jeu de stratégie compétitif ? (Du coup parler de Civ est encore plus triste, le 5 ayant 100 joueurs online permanents d’après le PR de Firaxis pour +- 40000 joueurs permanents au total).

Mais ca reste un exemple intéressant, décrié a sa sortie par beaucoup de joueurs et pesant quasiment 50% des joueurs de stratégie dans le TOP100 de steam aujourd'hui (Donc oui, d'un certain point de vue, on peut comprendre que Civ' soit un modèle alléchant).

----------


## Turgon

La grosse différence c'est que, pour autant qu'il soit décrié, je trouve que Civ5 à sa sortie essayait plus de choses que Stellaris. Stellaris partait d'une feuille blanche et peine à avoir un ou deux mécanismes intéressants, Civ5 a tenté de changer de façon violente pour résoudre certains problèmes : le une unité par tour pour changer des doomstacks, les cités états pour rajouter un peu plus d'interaction sur la map et une victoire en plus, des civilisations plus différenciées...

Après, je suis curieux de connaître le nombre de joueurs à la sortie. Autant Civ5 maintenant en soldes et avec toutes ses extensions est bien, autant à la sortie, j'avais suivi le thread CPC, et je m'étais dit "nope". Et y a qu'à voir Beyond Earth pour se dire que Firaxis peut aussi faire plus de la merde que Paradox.

----------


## Oor-tael

> C'est un jeu de stratégie compétitif ?


Oui c'est un jeu compétitif, puisque contrairement aux autres Paradox c'est un jeu à objectifs de victoires et départs standardisés. C'est pour ça que c'est le premier jeu Paradox auquel je joue : c'est le seul à avoir un réel potentiel compétitif multijoueur.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Vous êtes sacrément durs... 
> Oui Stellaris est sorti trop tôt, pas fini. Mais ces gens n'ont jamais fait de jeu de stratégie compétitive, et malgré ses défauts, ce jeu a quand même de grandes qualités.
> Laissons-leur l'opportunité de corriger le tir, et là nous pourrons être sévères si nécessaire.


Le jeu est bon. Mais je suis tombé amoureux de Paradox grâce à EU IV (et Vicky aussi) parce qu'EU IV correspondait à mes désires (il faisait ce que je regrettais que Civ ou Total War ne font pas).
Stellaris propose des départs standardisé sans autre choix, c'est chiant.
La gestion est très limitée.
Devoir soi même gérer des scientifiques, colons et bâtiments c'est rigolo 5 minutes.
Le ship designer a une ergonomie de merde (fouillis pour trouver ses vaisseaux) et j'ai toujours trouvé ça dommage que moi, dictateur à vie de mon empire, désigne à la main mes vaisseaux. J'ai des ingénieurs pour ça bordel, me faites pas bosser.  ::ninja:: 
De Paradox on s'attendait à un véritable monument, on a un jeu classique. Après on verra s'ils font des suites et l'améliorent.

----------


## Anonyme899

Faut dire que si vous achetiez vos jeux 100€ ca serait plus simple pour tout le monde.

----------


## Oor-tael

Oui il y a clairement pas mal de boulot à fournir... 
Ce que j'attends le plus, ce sont les alternatives sérieuses à la guerre. Comme une viabilité réelle du pacifisme, ce qui passe par de l'annexion pacifique : impact des ethos et du bonheur sur l'allégeance (par exemple).
Et puis bien sûr tout un pan d'opérations secrètes (espionnage, sabotage, assassinat, contre-espionnage, incitation à la révolte, etc...).

----------


## MikeFriks

> Oui il y a clairement pas mal de boulot à fournir... 
> Ce que j'attends le plus, ce sont les alternatives sérieuses à la guerre. Comme une viabilité réelle du pacifisme, ce qui passe par de l'annexion pacifique : impact des ethos et du bonheur sur l'allégeance (par exemple).
> Et puis bien sûr tout un pan d'opérations secrètes (espionnage, sabotage, assassinat, contre-espionnage, incitation à la révolte, etc...).


Et j'ajouterai aussi des "récits" sur les races primitives qu'on pourrait trouver, genre des hominidés (c'est un exemple) qui apprennent à faire du feu, à construire, sous la forme d'évents lorsque tu envoies une station d'observation autour de la planète.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Devoir soi même gérer des [...]colons et bâtiments c'est rigolo 5 minutes.


Ben t'as l'IA des secteurs pour ça.

----------


## Roguellnir

> Oui c'est un jeu compétitif, puisque contrairement aux autres Paradox c'est un jeu à objectifs de victoires et départs standardisés. C'est pour ça que c'est le premier jeu Paradox auquel je joue : c'est le seul à avoir un réel potentiel compétitif multijoueur.


Mouais, c'est un peu le coup des moustaches qui font un chat.

Un jeu qui est plus facile à utiliser dans un contexte multijoueur compétitif ne veut pas dire que c'est un jeu qui se vise comme un jeu multijoueur compétitif.
Tu disais qu'on devait leur laisser le temps comme c'est leur premier jeu multi compétitif, je doute qu'ils le définissent comme tel et qu'ils utilisent cette ligne directrice (Sans dire qu'ils ignorent ensuite les effets sur le multijoueur).

Par contre sur celui la j'ai pas de chiffres (Rappel, sur Civ 5, qui peut être considéré comme un jeu multijoueur compétitif dans ta définition, c'est 100 joueurs actifs en permanence pour +- 40000 joueurs actifs total), donc je veux bien croire qu'il y a plus de joueurs, mais je vais continuer de douter que ce soit la cible principale du jeu.
Apres tout, le mot multijoueur n'est ni évoqué dans le premier dev-diary sur la vision du jeu (Qui parle de depart symétrique, ce qui est une possibilité au final), ni au final dans la description du jeu et des ses points forts sur la page Steam.

----------


## Oor-tael

Ah mais attends, je ne dis pas du tout que le jeu vise spécialement le multi compétitif. Je dis juste qu'il présente les prérequis pour être qualifié de compétitif. Tout comme Civilization, précisément. Le jeu est très massivement joué en solo, mais il se prête très bien à la compétition entre joueurs.

----------


## Roguellnir

My bad alors, c'est juste que dans la succession logique des posts precedents le tien, les gens se plaignaient du jeu en general (Pas du multi), du coup la precision sur le "premier jeu competitif" laisse penser que tu qualifies le jeu comme tel (Je traduis aussi compétitif par multi compétitif, déformation professionnelle) !

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est quoi un jeu compétitif?

----------


## Oor-tael

> C'est quoi un jeu compétitif?


C'est un jeu qui se prête bien à la compétition (au sens premier du terme, pas au sens du spectacle).

Ce qui n'est pas le cas par exemple des autres Paradox, qui n'offrent ni condition(s) de victoire ni départs standardisés.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est un jeu qui se prête bien à la compétition (au sens premier du terme, pas au sens du spectacle).
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas par exemple des autres Paradox, qui n'offrent ni condition(s) de victoire ni départs standardisés.


Moé enfin dans ce cas, le pendu est un jeu compétitif.

Sinon dans mes lectures de fichiers du jeu, j'ai remarqué que PDS avait pensé au commerce avec des transports et des tankers civils. Ayez confiance dans le futur. La base du commerce a été pensée au moins une fois.

----------


## Turgon

> Oui c'est un jeu compétitif, puisque contrairement aux autres Paradox c'est un jeu à objectifs de victoires et départs standardisés. C'est pour ça que c'est le premier jeu Paradox auquel je joue : c'est le seul à avoir un réel potentiel compétitif multijoueur.


Ah oui ok en fait ça explique énormément de choses sur ton avis sur Paradox et ton indulgence pour Stellaris en particulier.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Ah oui ok en fait ça explique énormément de choses sur ton avis sur Paradox et ton indulgence pour Stellaris en particulier.


Ah mais complètement ! Je bave devant la puissance de leurs jeux depuis toujours, j'en achète même certains, mais je ne joue jamais à aucun. Parce qu'ils n'ont aucun potentiel multijoueur compétitif et que le solo ne m'intéresse pas.

Donc là c'est l'inverse : je freine mon désir ardent d'y jouer parce que comme vous je sens bien qu'il n'est pas fini, mais dès que le contenu sera à la hauteur, après un petit échauffement solo, ça va chauffer du multi !

----------


## Charmide

> Oui c'est un jeu compétitif, puisque contrairement aux autres Paradox c'est un jeu à objectifs de victoires et départs standardisés. C'est pour ça que c'est le premier jeu Paradox auquel je joue : c'est le seul à avoir un réel potentiel compétitif multijoueur.


Moi non plus, je sais pas trop ce que tu mets derrière le mot compétitif. 
Tu peux avoir un aspect compétitif sans départ symmétrique ou un écran de victoire. Quand tu fais une partie d'Hearts of Iron en multi, c'est plutôt clair qui des alliés et de l'axe a gagné la partie à la fin !

----------


## Oor-tael

> Moi non plus, je sais pas trop ce que tu mets derrière le mot compétitif.


tu me fais marcher, là  ::XD:: 




> Tu peux avoir un aspect compétitif sans départ symmétrique ou un écran de victoire. Quand tu fais une partie d'Hearts of Iron en multi, c'est plutôt clair qui des alliés et de l'axe a gagné la partie à la fin !


Tout à fait, tu peux avoir un ou plusieurs _aspects_ compétitifs dans un jeu. Mais globalement si tu dis qu'un jeu a un "aspect stratégique" vas-tu pour autant dire que c'est un jeu de stratégie ? Il y a une nuance en intensité.

Jusqu'à présent les jeux Paradox étaient des jeux historiques, avec une trame, des départs non standardisés, et sans objectifs de victoire. Sauf peut-être pour les HoI où le monde est bipolaire, donc l'objectif est la victoire d'un camp. Il y a donc un aspect compétitif que n'ont pas les EU ou CK par exemple.
Mais si tu fais un duel sur HoI, 1 joueur US et 1 joueur allemand, ou 1 joueur russe et 1 joueur allemand... Que peux-tu conclure de la victoire de l'un ou de l'autre ? Le gagnant a-t-il réellement été meilleur ? Il y a trop de paramètres qui viennent "polluer" la compétence du joueur pour y attribuer victoire ou défaite.
En outre sur HoI tu ne peux pas faire de FFA.
Et sur EU, si tu fais un FFA à 8 joueurs, que peux-tu conclure d'une domination écrasante de la France (à supposer que tout le monde l'accepte comme un critère de victoire et de fin de partie) ? Absolument rien. Mais alors vraiment rien du tout du tout  ::P:  
Ce sont des jeux bac à sable, pour le plaisir de réécrire l'histoire.
Contrairement à Civilization par exemple, très compétitif (Plus que Stellaris par exemple, car très peu d'événements aléatoires)

Effectivement il n'y a pas de "label" compétitif. Mais je crois qu'avec départs standardisés et objectif(s) de victoire, tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le jeu se prête très bien à la compétition.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Effectivement il n'y a pas de "label" compétitif. Mais je crois qu'avec départs standardisés et objectif(s) de victoire, tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le jeu se prête très bien à la compétition.


Un jeu compétitif est un jeu avec ladder. Ce n'est pas lié au jeu mais à la compétition qui va se créer autour. La compétiton va demander de créer une règle pour juger les joueurs, en général un score, (comme sur EU ou CK  ::trollface:: ) ou un nombre de victoire (ladder de RTS par exemple). C'est pour ça que des jeux comme SuperMario64 ou le Démineur sont excellent pour faire de la compétition alors que c'est tout sauf compétitif selon tes critères.

De la même manière tu n'es pas obligé de jouer à StarCraft (ou aux échecs, au foot etc...)de façon compétitive. Ca peut tout simplement être un moyen de passer le temps. 
C'est la pratique qui fait que tel ou tel jeu est compétitif.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Un jeu compétitif est un jeu avec ladder. Ce n'est pas lié au jeu mais à la compétition qui va se créer autour.


Le sens premier de la compétition n'est pas du tout celui de l'événement que tu décris. La compétition c'est la rivalité, pour faire simple. Donc le "ladder" n'est absolument pas un critère de compétitivité intrinsèque d'un jeu.




> La compétiton va demander de créer une règle pour juger les joueurs, en général un score, ou un nombre de victoire. C'est pour ça que des jeux comme SuperMario64 ou le Démineur sont excellent pour faire de la compétition alors que c'est tout sauf compétitif selon tes critères.


Tout à fait ! Tu peux faire une vraie compétition avec n'importe quel jeu... Dès lors que tu crées des conditions de départ identiques et au moins une condition de victoire  :;): . Donc si le jeu ne l'offre pas de lui-même, il suffit de le créer à côté. Tu peux faire une compétition sérieuse à EU comme à Super Mario, si tu dis : chacun joue la même partie avec le même personnage, et celui qui fait le meilleur score gagne. Parfait.
Mais ni EU ni Super Mario ne permettent de faire une compétition avec tous les joueurs dans la même partie. Donc le jeu n'est pas intrinsèquement compétitif. Il faut créer une compétition autour du jeu.




> un score (comme sur EU ou CK )


La présence d'un score, c'est bien, et ça peut donner un objectif de victoire. Atteindre tel score. Mais comment sont calculés les scores dans EU et CK ? Sont-ils :
1/ le reflet de ta puissance (est-il plus facile d'atteindre un score X avec la France qu'avec Raguse ?) 
2/ le reflet de ta progression ? (auquel cas c'est plus intéressant, mais beaucoup plus délicat !)
Dans le premier cas, le seul moyen de faire une compétition c'est de tous jouer le même camp à tour de rôle ou en parallèle, et de comparer.
Si c'est le second cas, alors tous les joueurs peuvent jouer dans la même partie, et l'objectif de victoire est d'atteindre un score prédéfini. Et le jeu est compétitif. Mais je doute que Paradox ait inventé une formule fiable qui soit le reflet des capacités d'un joueur à faire progresser une nation proportionnellement à son état de départ...  ::rolleyes:: 




> De la même manière tu n'es pas obligé de jouer à StarCraft (ou aux échecs, au foot etc...)de façon compétitive. Ca peut tout simplement être un moyen de passer le temps. 
> C'est la pratique qui fait que tel ou tel jeu est compétitif.


Mais personne n'a dit qu'un jeu compétitif obligeait à se mettre de la pression pour se comparer à quiconque. Il ne faut pas confondre les possibilités d'un jeu et l'utilisation que l'on en fait.

----------


## Charmide

> tu me fais marcher, là 
> 
> 
> 
> Tout à fait, tu peux avoir un ou plusieurs _aspects_ compétitifs dans un jeu. Mais globalement si tu dis qu'un jeu a un "aspect stratégique" vas-tu pour autant dire que c'est un jeu de stratégie ? Il y a une nuance en intensité.
> 
> Jusqu'à présent les jeux Paradox étaient des jeux historiques, avec une trame, des départs non standardisés, et sans objectifs de victoire. Sauf peut-être pour les HoI où le monde est bipolaire, donc l'objectif est la victoire d'un camp. Il y a donc un aspect compétitif que n'ont pas les EU ou CK par exemple.
> Mais si tu fais un duel sur HoI, 1 joueur US et 1 joueur allemand, ou 1 joueur russe et 1 joueur allemand... Que peux-tu conclure de la victoire de l'un ou de l'autre ? Le gagnant a-t-il réellement été meilleur ? Il y a trop de paramètres qui viennent "polluer" la compétence du joueur pour y attribuer victoire ou défaite.
> En outre sur HoI tu ne peux pas faire de FFA.
> ...


Non mais je te fais vraiment pas marcher, je me pose vraiment la question. 
Moi quand je parle d'un jeu vidéo compétitif, je parle d'un truc avec des tournois régulier, du prize money, l'ESL et des sponsors qui s'en mêlent, etc. Potentiellement faisant référence à un système dans le jeu avec un MMR ou un ELO visible, et où tu peux comparer scientifique ton skill à d'autres.  
C'est pas la même chose que quand je parle d'un board game compétitif par ex., où j'entends juste "qui n'est pas basé sur du co-op". 

Ca match pas avec ta vision du truc. D'ailleurs tu l'as détaillée et je suis toujours scandalisé  ::o:  (ou pas!)
Je parlais du fait que l'asymétrie n'est pas incompatible avec la compet dans mon message précédent. Tu peux conclure des choses d'une domination de la France. A minima, tu as le bon vieux trick pour virer l'asymétrie: faites vous un tournoi de ouf sur EU, 8 parties sur laquelle chacun joue 8 pays différents (dont la France et Raguse) à tour de rôle, faites la somme des scores finaux sur toutes les parties. Chacun joue une fois chaque pays, bam, tout le monde est sur un pied d'égalité. C'est plus extrême que d'alterner blanc & noir aux échecs, mais ça marche. 
Tu pourrais faire un speedrun géant où chacun essaie de conquérir toutes les provinces du monde avec la France en partant d'une date prédéfinie, avec un leaderboard. Imagine les mecs qui sur-optimise tout pour gagner quelques semaines en temps. Pour le coup, ça serait turbo "compétitif" en un sens. 
Un autre truc que tu rajoutes c'est de parler de FFA, je vois pas bien non plus ce que le fait que ce soit pas du 1v1v1v1v1 ait à faire avec l'aspect compétitif. 

Enfin bref, tant mieux que Stellaris t'aies davantage plu pour ça que le reste des jeux Paradox, je vais pas essayer de t'apprendre le contraire  :^_^: 
C'est juste que même avec les raisons que tu cites, j'ai du mal à voir Stellaris comme plus "compétitif" que les autres. 
Après, débattre du sens des mots sur l'interoueb, c'est surfait.

----------


## Snakeshit

Je pense qu'Oor-tael veut un jeu ou seul le talent du joueur s'exprime alors que pour nous autres EU IV est parfaitement compétitif, il suffit de regarder l'évolution du pays (mais le talent du joueur doit composer avec l'inconnu, autrement dit il a une chance de battre la machine  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Oor-tael

Charmide, je ne te réponds pas spécifiquement car je pense que ce que j'ai répondu à Flefounet juste avant convient suffisamment : Intrinsèquement compétitif vs. compétition externe.

Snakeshit, oui c'est le but, c'est de comparer les compétences des joueurs. Après, je conçois que des joueurs hardcore d'EU par exemple puissent tout à fait designer unanimement un vainqueur sur les 8 joueurs au bout de 300 ans, sur la foi de leurs critères respectifs probablement similaires. Mais tu conviendras que ça relève plus de la competition "maison" sur un support inadapté que de la compétition fiable sur un support adapté. Et puis va designer unanimement un vainqueur avec 8 lascars de mauvaise foi  ::P:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Charmide, je ne te réponds pas spécifiquement car je pense que ce que j'ai répondu à Flefounet juste avant convient suffisamment : Intrinsèquement compétitif vs. compétition externe.
> 
> Snakeshit, oui c'est le but, c'est de comparer les compétences des joueurs. Après, je conçois que des joueurs hardcore d'EU par exemple puissent tout à fait designer unanimement un vainqueur sur les 8 joueurs au bout de 300 ans, sur la foi de leurs critères respectifs probablement similaires. Mais tu conviendras que ça relève plus de la competition "maison" sur un support inadapté que de la compétition fiable sur un support adapté. Et puis va designer unanimement un vainqueur avec 8 lascars de mauvaise foi


On désigne pas toujours de vainqueur sur EU IV, on souligne des joueurs qui s'en sont bien tirés.
Après même si le jeu est complètement symétrique les joueurs sont tous des humains différents donc est-ce vraiment équilibré et compétitif ?  ::trollface::

----------


## LePoulpe

Ce qui est sûr c'est que tu as deux profils de joueurs bien distincts :

Les joueurs qui optimisent et les joueurs qui optimisent ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Avik

Ça m'étonne quand même que tu veuilles du compétitif et du symétrique (que je trouve une très bonne chose) Oor-tael, je croyais que tu étais partisan de l'aléatoire ...

----------


## Anonyme899

> [...]


Ouais je vois ce que tu veux dire mais tu ne sais pas le formuler (pardon si c'est condescendant, ce n'est pas le but). Tu colles à l'expression "jeu compétitif" la définition "l'objectif du joueur se fait détriment des autres joueurs" mais tu l'appliques au matériel de jeu alors que je l'applique à l'utilisation du matériel de jeu.

----------


## Turgon

Et puis franchement, vu l'influence qu'a le spot de départ sur Civ5 sur la suite de la partie, je me demande si on peut considérer ça comme compétitif.

----------


## Mad-T

Off :


Spoiler Alert! 


Vous arrêtez tous de parler de civ V s'il vous plait ? :D

LA SERIE S'ARRETE AU IV BORDAYL ... 

Bisous Oor tael !



J'ai testé Stellaris, dans l'optique exactement contraire d'Oor tael, c'est à dire avec la bave au lèvres à l'idée de trouver un 4X futuriste ambitieux, complexe, et rejouable.
Mon avis après 30-35h de jeux est bien celui que j'ai craint d'avoir au bout de la troisième heure : pffffff....
Je mets un spoiler pour un retour plus détaillé, donc toi FANBOY ANONYME QUE JE NE CONNAIS PAS : je ne veux pas t'énerver, ne me lis pas ! Merci 



Spoiler Alert! 



Il y a les défauts d'interface tellement énormes...  
-Master of Orion 2 faisait bien mieux et plus ludique en terme de flotte, et désolé mais c'était dans le précédent MILLENAIRE !
- Les déplacements sont tellement peu clairs, la carte mal pensée (pourquoi une touche pour sortir d'un système par défaut hein ? Le clic droit comme tout le monde, c'était pas possible ? :D)
- Les temps de trajet bordayl ? Avoir un ETA CLAIR, ce serait bien non ?
- Pourquoi me dégager mes troupes du territoire ennemi quand je gagne une guerre ? En général pour 5-6 Fkkkng mois, alors que j'ai gagné, et que j'ai imposé mes conditions ? Je pouvais pas ajouter en bas de la page, je rentre par l'autoroute, puis en défilant en centre ville, et en klaxonnant même si je veux non ?)
- Pourquoi la mise à jour d'une flotte se fait elle à la fin du timer total ? J'ai mis à jour une fleet totale pour le fun, durée annoncée : 15 ans... Ok je lance en me marrant, et j'oublie la fleet en gérant le reste.
Au bout de 14.9 ans, je change tous mes systèmes d'armes, défenses etc avec la trouzaine de sciences découvertes dans l'intervalle... Et hop, la fleet qui n'aurait pas bougé d'un poil si j'avais fait cancel à 14.9 ans ( perte du temps + crédit sans aucune modif) et bien elle sort du four avec toutes les nouvelles techs... Inutile de dire que j'ai expliqué à une race ancienne que blobi était maintenant prêt, et que chez lui c'était vacheement joli , un anneau monde, pensez... )

- Des combats de flotte de plusieurs mois ??? Pardon ? En multi, cela risque de faire ligne de front avec mon Blob + 6 astroports à proximité pour préparer blobi le retour de la vengeance, qui doit absolument être prêt pour aller renforcer blob qui lui a perdu 1/3 de ses forces depuis le dernier mois quoi...) --- ptet que cela plaira, et permettra de développer des stratégies de combats multiples, rasant les astroports et les ressources dans des raids, en évitant au max les blobs.. Je vous le souhaite en multi, mais en solo, bah euhhhh.... 
[C'était la page culturelle :

]

=>Malgré ces défaut d'interface j'ai conservé mon enthousiasme, en priant pour que le reste soit intéressant, hélas :

- Hors multi, là aussi je n'ai trouvé aucun, mais alors aucun intérêt au temps pseudo réel... Du mois par mois serait tellement plus efficace et fluide  ::P: 

- Peu d'intérêt économique : deux ressources, + des pseudos goods trop peu nombreux, trop peu utiles ou au contraire trop rares pour qu'on établisse une stratégie basée sur celles-là...
La méthode de collecte des ressources ne vaut même pas celle de heroes 3 (j'ai mis mon drapal sur la mine hi hi hi... au prochain 'tic', je gagne deux cristaux)

- Aucune, mais alors aucune 'scalabilité' militaire... Tu gagnes le gros affrontement (j'en ai fait de plus d'un mois et demi contre deux fédérations de 4 gus chaque), bah tu mettras un an de plus pour gagner 3-4 planètes. Fin, j'ai pas trouvé l'option guerre à outrance ... Elle existe en dehors de la vassalisation qui est comme d'hab une plaie absolue... ? (real question, si quelqu'un se frappe la tête en faisant dough, mais qu'il est con ce Mad-T, DITES MOI !)
Et désolé, mais pour moi, un jeu où la dimension militaire existe et qui ne permet pas de dire : J'annexe tout ton pays, et je mets mon beau-frère sur le trône chez vous parce que j'en ai marre qu'il foute le bronx à levalo...... fin bref.

- Le end game est du coup supra relou, tout en ne te laissant pas optimiser tes ressources. Gérer 200++ systèmes, J'AIME MOI !  Et vu la 'complexité' des bâtiments / civics / influence et  compagnie, bah c'est pas bien dur de faire émerger des modèles (patterns sauvegardables pour un système en fonction de sa pop, croissance, place, et spécilisation... Ce serait pas mal cela...Fin, une idée)

- La diplomatie me parait risible vs IA, et sera pétée à mon avis en multi. Civ 4 fait mieux (Alors que bon hein, c'est pas la grosse grosse perf )

- L'équilibrage triste à pleurer des espèces (hors mod, là on rira peut être plus?) : je trouve que les choix de perks sont peu variés, et peu influents par rapport aux spécialisations possibles des jeux classiques du genre .
Plus facile à équilibrer sur ce point, cela plaira ptet à ceux qui voudront jouer en multi, mais un équilibrage au détriment de la richesse de gameplay.

C'est triste parce que j'ai aimé :
- l'exploration des systèmes, les événements, les populations plus où moins avancées, ou bidouillables)
- le coté vivant d'un gouvernement (la vie publique animée par des morts surtout en fait ^^) : je trouve qu'ils ont vraiment réussi ce pan de gameplay
- l'ambition d'implémenter directement 'n modes de propulsions
- la possibilité de développer un coté "Roleplay" & autres contraintes à la con, pour ceux qui aiment les AAR & les zolies histoires, jouer en jouant quoi...
- jouer à jeu paradox, et ne pas éprouver de complexe

Et enfin, j'ai aimé parce qu'il sort avant Endless space 2 qui est désormais mon espoir, si je peux me permettre l'expression.

Ceci se veut être un retour sincère, et relou à lire  :Cigare:

----------


## Oor-tael

> Ça m'étonne quand même que tu veuilles du compétitif et du symétrique (que je trouve une très bonne chose) Oor-tael, je croyais que tu étais partisan de l'aléatoire ...





> Et puis franchement, vu l'influence qu'a le spot de départ sur Civ5 sur la suite de la partie, je me demande si on peut considérer ça comme compétitif.


Après rien n'est tout noir ou tout blanc... Chacun a son positionnement "idéal" sur l'échelle de l'aléatoire. Le mien c'est une part indispensable d'aléatoire pour forcer les joueurs à s'adapter à l'imprévu (et simuler au mieux le réel, truffé d'imprévus) mais cette part ne doit pas être prépondérante, elle doit pimenter sans gâcher la capacité à comparer les performances des joueurs.

Je trouve donc que Civilization a un excellent positionnement, et Stellaris un poil moins bien (pas mal d'événements aléatoires), mais qui reste globalement très adapté à la compétition, surtout pour un jeu de cette ampleur.

Edit : ho putain, salut Mad-T ! Ca fait une ÉTÉRNITÉ !
Bon j'ai lu ton avis en diagonale pour Stellaris, mais globalement comme je considère le jeu comme "pas terminé", je ne le juge pas trop. Pour moi c'est un accès anticipé qui a été précipité  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

> Edit : ho putain, salut Mad-T ! Ca fait une ÉTÉRNITÉ !
> Bon j'ai lu ton avis en diagonale pour Stellaris, mais globalement comme je considère le jeu comme "pas terminé", je ne le juge pas trop. Pour moi c'est un accès anticipé qui a été précipité


Ouep, bah j'espère que ES2 ne me donnera pas de raison de me joindre au tien ^^

----------


## zivilain

Ils ont ajouté des petites choses en plus, on dirait ! En pleine bataille contre un autre empire, j'avais des "rebelles" à supprimer qui avaient leur base dans un système du dit empire en guerre avec moi. Et là grosse surprise alors que j'avais fait le ménage dans les flottes ennemies, les "rebelles" avaient un chantier secret qui m'a renvoyé 4 /5 flottes ennemis dans la tronche sans prévenir. J'ai trouvé ça bon, si seulement c'était plus souvent comme ça. Ce genre d'imprévus est assez sympa pour casser la routine des guerres.

----------


## Ourg

C'est moi où les performances sont devenues pourries ? J'ai relancé le jeu après 2 mois et je me tape des micro shutter à chaque jour sur une nouvelle game. Le cpu dépasse pas les 20/30% et la carte graphique est à 15% (6700k 4,5ghz + 980ti).

Je me souviens pas avoir eu ces problèmes à la release.

----------


## Tenebris

Update n°3 sur Heinlein:




> Hello everyone and welcome to another Stellaris development diary. This is the third part in a multi-part dev diary about the 'Heinlein' 1.3 patch that we are currently working on. This week's dev diary will be about more miscellaneous changes and improvements coming in the patch, currently planned for release sometime in October.
> 
> Federation/Alliance Merger
> When Federations were given the ability to vote on invites and wars, alliances became a bit of an odd duck in the Stellaris diplomacy. A middle layer between the 'loose' diplomacy of defensive pacts and joint DOWs, they ended up as little more than a weak form of Federation that's usually swapped out the moment the latter becomes available. In Heinlein, we've decided to retire alliances altogether and have Federations be the only form of 'permanent' alliance. When you unlock the technology for Federations, you will immediately be able to invite another empire into a Federation with you, 4 empires no longer being necessary to start one. Once a Federation has been formed, the technology is not required to invite new members or to ask to join it.
> 
> Federation Association Status
> Another issue we ran into with the changes to diplomacy in Asimov is that Alliances and Federations had trouble bringing in new members - since non-aggression pacts, defensive pacts and guarantees were no longer possible with outside powers, building trust is difficult and you have to mostly rely on large bribes to get new members to join, something that just didn't feel right. To address this, we're adding a new diplomatic option to Heinlein called 'Federation Association Status'. This works similarly to an invite to the Federation in that it can be offered and asked for with any member of the Federation, but must be approved via unanimous vote. A country that has Federation Association Status is not actually a part of the Federation, but has a non-aggression pact with all Federation members and will gain trust with them up to a maximum value of 100. Revoking association status can be done via majority vote, or on the part of the associate at any time they like.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zivilain

Des types généraux de planètes pour changer l'aspect colonisation et perfectionner les secteurs, ça semble pas mal. Rien sur le militaire en vue par contre.

----------


## Daesmon

> C'est moi où les performances sont devenues pourries ? J'ai relancé le jeu après 2 mois et je me tape des micro shutter à chaque jour sur une nouvelle game. Le cpu dépasse pas les 20/30% et la carte graphique est à 15% (6700k 4,5ghz + 980ti).
> 
> Je me souviens pas avoir eu ces problèmes à la release.


le mode Ironman est le mal chez Paradox...


Rien à voir : j'ai découvert le Mod "autobuild" et en étant politiquement correct : " il aurait été intéressant que les dev y pensent par eux-mêmes..."  :ouaiouai:  ( pareil pour le mod sur les rally point d'ailleurs )

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Rien sur le militaire en vue par contre.


 Gros gros changements dans le fitting et le rôle des vaisseaux, voir le précédent developer diary.

----------


## Turgon

Le problème avec les mods qui automatisent c'est que les devs sont conscients que si tu automatises les tâches chiantes, y a plus rien à faire dans le jeu.

Vire les bâtiments et l'exploration, tu feras quoi quand tu seras en paix ?

Sinon à mon avis, ajouter des options d'autorisation sur les secteurs (libérer/réduire en esclavage les pops etc...) n'a pas beaucoup de sens puisque l'IA fera toujours de la merde avec les relocalisations et ça sera toujours plus frustrant que de les gérer à la main.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Le problème avec les mods qui automatisent c'est que les devs sont conscients que si tu automatises les tâches chiantes, y a plus rien à faire dans le jeu.
> 
> Vire les bâtiments et l'exploration, tu feras quoi quand tu seras en paix ?
> 
> Sinon à mon avis, ajouter des options d'autorisation sur les secteurs (libérer/réduire en esclavage les pops etc...) n'a pas beaucoup de sens puisque l'IA fera toujours de la merde avec les relocalisations et ça sera toujours plus frustrant que de les gérer à la main.


Dans 14 patchs ils retireront les bâtiments et l'exploration et on aura des nouvelles mécaniques qui rendront le jeu intéressant ?  :Bave: 

Ils disent avoir bossé sur l'IA des secteurs, à voir (par d'autres  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## hein

> Dans 14 patchs ils retireront les bâtiments et l'exploration et on aura des nouvelles mécaniques qui rendront le jeu intéressant ?


Je vais laisser murir deux DLC avant de lui redonner sa chance et peut etre comme le bon vin il aura décanté.

----------


## farfrael

> Je vais laisser murir deux DLC avant de lui redonner sa chance et peut etre comme le bon vin il aura décanté.


Le vinaigre ne s'ameliore pas avec le temps  ::P:

----------


## Snakeshit

> Le vinaigre ne s'ameliore pas avec le temps


Paradox ne fait pas de vinaigre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Teocali

> Le vinaigre ne s'ameliore pas avec le temps


Non mais entre une vinaigrette au vinaigre de cidre rt hule de noix avec une pointe de levure bière, et un bête mélange hule de tournesol, vinaigre de vin, y'a un monde...

Merci de ne pas l'écouter il est en passe de terminer bien JC...

----------


## DennoD

Y a toujours des problèmes de révolte à tous va et de crise d'indépendance (et d'impossibilité d'assimiler un empire adverse) ou ça c'est arrangé ?

Parce que bon, j'ai jamais pu aller au bout d'une partie à cause de ses chiantises quoi oO

Et le combat/fitting est plus profond ou toujours pas ? Parce que c'est chiant de l'avoir dans ma liste steam sans pouvoir rien en faire...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Y a toujours des problèmes de révolte à tous va et de crise d'indépendance (et d'impossibilité d'assimiler un empire adverse) ou ça c'est arrangé ?
> 
> Parce que bon, j'ai jamais pu aller au bout d'une partie à cause de ses chiantises quoi oO


C'est quand même un jeu historique à la base, c'est normal qu'il y ait des limitations à la puissance du joueur, pour le côté jeu (une partie où on roule sur tout le monde sans opposition réelle est chiante), et pour le côté historique (la France n'a pas conquis la moitié du monde avec un bras dans le dos).

----------


## Snakeshit

C'est le topic de Stellaris ici, pas celui d'EU IV (mais bon la même philosophie est à l'œuvre).  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est le topic de Stellaris ici, pas celui d'EU IV (mais bon la même philosophie est à l'œuvre).


Excusations, je me suis embrouillé. Du coup, la question de DennoD a plus de sens.

----------


## Darkath

Nouveau DD sur les fallen empires et un petit DLC de contenu qui viendra avec le patch :




> Hello everyone and welcome to another Stellaris development diary. This is the fourth part in a multi-part dev diary about the 'Heinlein' 1.3 patch that we are currently working on. Additionally, from this point on we will also start to cover some features in an upcoming content DLC that will be released alongside Heinlein. This content DLC will not be a full expansion, but rather a smaller pack of events and scripted content focusing on a particular area of the game. Please note that everything mentioned thus far, and everything mentioned from now on that isn't explicitly marked as paid content will be free in the Heinlein patch. Details about the DLC such as name, price and release date will come in a future announcement, and further content will be covered in coming dev diaries. The focus of today's dev diary is Fallen Empires, who are about to receive a number of reworks, changes and additions.
> 
> The Fallen
> Fallen Empires are my favorite part about the Stellaris setting. The idea of a precursor empire, milennia old, whose borders once stretched across the galaxy, their glory now faded, their great advancements forgotten, but the power of their ancient fleets and technology still far above that of any fledgling empire. Enigmatic actors on the galactic scene, whose morals and ambitions have been warped by ages of self-imposed isolation. For me, it invokes images of the Galactic Empire from the Foundation and the Vorlons and Shadows from Babylon 5. However, the implementation of Fallen Empires never quite matched my visions - originally meant to be completely passive, they were retooled fairly late in the development to give them some basic personality and goals as enforcers of particular taboos. While these goals make for some memorable experiences for new players (I've seen more than a few stories of careless colonization of Holy Worlds) they by necessity require Fallen Empires to behave in a highly predictable manner that, once understood, turns them back into actors of little consequence to the player. For this reason, fleshing out Fallen Empires and adding an element of unpredictability to them has been high on my priority list ever since I became Game Director, and this is what we're aiming to do in the Heinlein patch and accompanying DLC.
> 
> Sleepers Awake (Free Feature)
> The idea of Fallen Empire 'awakening' was mentioned by Henrik Fåhreaus/doomdark a number of times during development as something we were interested in doing, but ultimately is something that ended up being cut for time. In Heinlein, all Fallen Empires will have a chance to awaken as a result of certain external factors. The exact conditions and chance under which each Fallen Empire will awaken depends on their ethos, but some examples include:
> Endgame Crises threatening them or the galaxy
> Regular empires growing too strong/technologically advanced
> ...





> Originally we were supposed to be working on a full-fledged expansion right now, one that would not be out for quite some time. However, due to the fact that we were not able to address all the issues we wanted to in Asimov/Clarke, as well as the huge amount of good community feedback we got, we decided to push back the expansion and focus on a large patch that would mostly be about bug fixes, community feedback, and addressing/revamping some weak areas of the game.
> 
> In addition to the patch and to support us pushing back the expansion in favor of bug fixing and tweaking, we're making a content DLC to be released alongside Heinlein. This is not a case of taking patch content and making it paid - if we weren't making the content DLC, that content would not be developed. There will also be plenty of free content in Heinlein (as this dev diary should have told you - most of the Fallen Empire stuff is free).
> 
> Details on the DLC will come later, there will be more to it than the War in Heaven though.

----------


## Da-Soth

La note dégringole.

Ce DLC présente pour moi aucun intérêt. Je me demande même qui va payer pour améliorer une faction jouée par l'IA et pour un event qui va être un frein à sa propre expansion galactique. Après le concept de pigeon, Pdx invente le concept du pigeon dans sa combi latex et son baillon boule.

----------


## Darkath

La majorité des améliorations sont dans le patch. 
Le DLC a l'air surtout de rajouter des events dont une nouvelle "crise" pour ainsi dire, et ça peut être potentiellement assez cool si c'est bien foutu.

----------


## Nelfe

J'aimerai bien qu'ils implémentent la possibilité de nommer ses armées aussi. Actuellement c'est impossible (on peut renommer le vaisseau de transport si elles sont embarquées, mais une fois débarquées elles reprennent leur nom générique).
Parce que bon, mon Imperium of Mankind il aimerait bien avoir des armées de Gene Warrior nommées "Legio XVI Sons of Horus", "Legio XV Thousand Sons" & cie  ::trollface::

----------


## Da-Soth

> La majorité des améliorations sont dans le patch. 
> Le DLC a l'air surtout de rajouter des events dont une nouvelle "crise" pour ainsi dire, et ça peut être potentiellement assez cool si c'est bien foutu.


Oui je parlais uniquement du DLC payant. Il faudrait qu'ils ajoutent d'autres features pour qu'il soit intéressant.

----------


## Darkath

> Oui je parlais uniquement du DLC payant. Il faudrait qu'ils ajoutent d'autres features pour qu'il soit intéressant.





> Details on the DLC will come later, there will be more to it than the War in Heaven though.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Oui je parlais uniquement du DLC payant. Il faudrait qu'ils ajoutent d'autres features pour qu'il soit intéressant.


D'après ce que j'ai compris, tout n'est pas encore annoncé au sujet de ce DLC. 
En revanche je partage intégralement ton avis : c'est complètement accessoire. Tant mieux quelque part, ça veut dire qu'ils ne font pas payer le contenu vraiment important. Mais d'un autre côté : quel gâchis ! 
Mais créez le contenu qui fait VRAIMENT défaut, bordel !  ::|:

----------


## Aramchek

Moi je suis hypé ...  :Vibre:  
... mais juste un peu.  ::ninja::  

En faite ils ont sorti le jeu trop tôt.  ::(:

----------


## Turgon

Et les gens commencent déjà à les accuser d'avoir coupé du contenu prévu à la release...

----------


## Harlockin

Ce serait franchement pas étonnant..

----------


## Enyss

Ca y ressemble pas trop...

J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'ils font une liste de trucs, ils repèrent ensuite ce qui est fondamental et qui serra dans le jeu de base. Le reste est développé au fur et à mesure "quand y'aura le temps".

Ce qui fait que oui, ils ont imaginé la possibilité d'avoir tel et tel truc dès la phase de conception, mais ça n'a pas forcément été pensé pour être dans le jeu de base.

C'est le principe du jeu en kit  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

C'est ça.

De toute manière je les crois plus capables de ça que de couper volontairement du contenu pour le revendre après. Ils n'ont pas vraiment l'envergure pour faire ça et conserver leur clientèle.

Pas comme EA qui pond un BF1 sans armée française mais t'as toujours des mecs en mode "putain aidez moi je vais préco c'est trop bien".

----------


## Da-Soth

Perso, je pense qu'ils font au plus facile. Gérer un event dans Stellaris ou libérer des pays dans HoI 4, c'est facile à implémenter.

Pour les trucs plus velus, ils se donnent plus de temps car ils n'ont clairement pas les épaules de leurs ambitions.

----------


## Roguellnir

> Ca y ressemble pas trop...
> 
> J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'ils font une liste de trucs, ils repèrent ensuite ce qui est fondamental et qui serra dans le jeu de base. Le reste est développé au fur et à mesure "quand y'aura le temps".
> 
> Ce qui fait que oui, ils ont imaginé la possibilité d'avoir tel et tel truc dès la phase de conception, mais ça n'a pas forcément été pensé pour être dans le jeu de base.


C'est ce qui se fait quasiment tout le temps. Tu commences avec une vision pharaonique de ton jeu, des hypotheses sur ton gameplay (Parce que rien n'est vrai tant que ca a été prouvé) et tu fixes ton budget.

Au fur et a mesure du développement, des choses ne marchent pas, des choses prennent plus de temps, de nouvelles idées apparaissent. Par contre il est rare que ton budget grossisse. Mais si tu ne te fixes pas de limites, ton jeu ne sort pas. Alors tu retravailles tes priorités, tu vires ce qui est moins important, tu simplifies certaines features. Bref, c'est commun, un jeu c'est beaucoup d'iteration et il y a beaucoup de variations par rapport au pitch de depart.

----------


## Darkath

> Perso, je pense qu'ils font au plus facile. Gérer un event dans Stellaris ou libérer des pays dans HoI 4, c'est facile à implémenter.
> 
> Pour les trucs plus velus, ils se donnent plus de temps car ils n'ont clairement pas les épaules de leurs ambitions.


C'est surtout que c'est pas les mêmes gens qui s'en occupe.

T'as 3 type de ressources dans leurs équipes : programmeur velu, scripteur et artiste. Le programmeur code le moteur du jeu et les fonctionalités, les scripteurs font des recherchesn, conçoivent et écrivent le contenu (ça s'apparente a un boulot de moddeur vu qu'ils ont surtout besoin d'utiliser le language de script made in paradox) et les artistes font des trucs jolis.

Typiquement pour les pays dans HOI4, t'as juste besoins que les scripteurs écrivent les scripts, avec les leaders etc. liés aux pays et des artistes pour pondre des drapeaux. Aucun programmeur n'a besoin de travailler la dessus et ils peuvent les mettre sur des trucs plus important. Mais le joueur au final il voit du contenu en plus dans le jeu ce qui est mieux que d'avoir uniquement des bug fixes dans le patch.

Pour les patchs de stellaris ils ont surtout besoin des programmeurs velus. Ils vont pas réparer leur jeu avec des events. Mais vu que les autres se touchent pendant ce temps là ils peuvent financer le boulot "gratuit" des programmeurs en faisant payer le boulot des scripteurs et des artistes via des plus petit dlc.
Idéalement, comme l'explique wiz, ils auraient déjà du commencer a bosser sur un gros DLC qui nécessite les 3 types de ressources. Ce qu'il n'ont pas fait pour que les programmeurs puissent mettre les bouchées doubles sur le patch.




> assomptions sur ton gameplay


Le gameplay monte aux cieux ?

----------


## Roguellnir

> Le gameplay monte aux cieux ?


Ouais bon, il était tôt ici et ça parle un peu trop anglais. Bref, je perds mon Molière.

----------


## farfrael

Clairement, Paradox à des ambitions folles en terme de gameplay mais un manque de compétences techniques (les programmeurs velus  ::lol:: ).

Quand je pense à CCP, qui sont très forts techniquement mais sans aucunes ambitions niveau gameplay ...

----------


## Mad-T

> Clairement, Paradox à des ambitions folles en terme de gameplay mais un manque de compétences techniques (les programmeurs velus ).
> 
> Quand je pense à CCP, qui sont très forts techniquement mais sans aucunes ambitions niveau gameplay ...


Heu, CCP techniquement... 
Fin voila quoi.

----------


## Uriak

Vu de loin je pense que c'est plus une question de difficulté de design du système que de programmation pure et dure... à savoir choisir comment le tout doit fonctionner.

----------


## farfrael

> Heu, CCP techniquement... 
> Fin voila quoi.


Bon c'est un peu beaucoup HS mais Voila quoi? Eve reste encore le seul jeu qui arrive a mettre des milliers de joueurs en simultane sur le meme serveur. Les systemes de jeu restent aussi d'une tres grande complexite et fonctionnent comparativement tres bien entre eux. sur tout quand tu considere la pression exercee par l'enorme quantite de joueurs avec un etat d'esprit super competitif. 

Pour PDX, je ne sais pas si c'est un probleme de realisation des idees (implementation du design) ou de competences de programmation mais le resultat est le meme. Depuis EUIV et CK2 de base (ignorons les ouatmille DLCs +/- merdiques depuis) ils semblent incapables de produire quelque chose a la hauteur de leurs ambitions.

----------


## The Number 9

Mouais, EU4 de base était essentiellement un reskin de EU3 et CK2 était assez limité à la sortie.
C'est surtout que beaucoup de joueurs ont oublié l'état de ces jeux à leur sortie.

Après, on peut ne pas aimer des choix de designs, c'est un autre problème.

----------


## Darkath

EU4 et CK2 étaient tous deux très bien a la sortie. 

Tu pouvais facilement passer 100H+ sur ces jeux en vanilla 1.0 sans te lasser.

----------


## The Number 9

EU4 oui surement (moi j'ai été définitivement conquis plus tard), CK2 1.0 je suis moins convaincu.
Après, je ne défends pas spécialement Stellaris, je fais parti des grands déçus. Et mon propos était surtout de dire qu'ils partaient avec une base plus solide sur ces deux jeux (surtout EU4).

----------


## farfrael

> Et mon propos était surtout de dire qu'ils partaient avec une base plus solide sur ces deux jeux (surtout EU4).


C'est probablement cela. Paradox, grande gueules, petits bras  ::lol::  
C'est dommage, je trouve que le secteur manque de studios de taille moyenne capables de faire des jeux ambitieux et complexes (sans les overheads enormes des grands studios/editeurs qui les obligent a faire des trucs grand publique) mais avec malgre tout une certaine qualite/finition/ambition (marre des one-man band studios qui clairement sous-estiment systématiquement la difficulte/complexite et le temps requis). 
Bref, c'etait mieux avant, ma bonne dame.

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Question à propos du jeu aux joueurs :
Y a t-il un intérêt à échanger les cartes stellaires avec ses voisins ?
Je ne le fais jamais car j'ai l'impression que du coup je ne décrocherai jamais d'anomalie dans les cartes de systèmes ainsi obtenues.
J'ai bon ?

----------


## Darkath

> Question à propos du jeu aux joueurs :
> Y a t-il un intérêt à échanger les cartes stellaires avec ses voisins ?
> Je ne le fais jamais car j'ai l'impression que du coup je ne décrocherai jamais d'anomalie dans les cartes de systèmes ainsi obtenues.
> J'ai bon ?


Exact. Après les anomalies tu t'en fout un peu en milieu/fin de partie.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Si si, CK2 était très jouable à sa sortie. On gueulait sur le fait qu'on ne jouait que les cathos, mais la diversité géographique suffisait à faire passer la pillule et s'amuser pendant des dizaines d'heures.

----------


## farfrael

-20% ce weekend sur Steam.
En general, le prix d'un jeu augmente a la sortie de l'early access, il ne reduit pas  ::trollface::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Je me laisserai bien tenter...  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Te presse pas si t'as d'autres jeux dans ton backlog. Il est loin d'être abouti au point d'être vraiment amusant.

----------


## Turgon

> Je me laisserai bien tenter...


Ça dépend de ton niveau d'exigence. Si tu as aimé les précédents jeux paradox je te déconseillerais, si tu adores les jeux du moment qu'ils se déroulent dans l'espace*, vas-y.

*J'allais dire : "si tu as backé Star Citizen" mais si c'était le cas tu aurais déjà acheté Stellaris de toute manière.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'en suis pas à ce point  :^_^: 

J'avais juste envie d'un jeu solo prenant et calme. Ça fait un moment que je lorgne du côté de Stellaris mais les retours sur ce topic m'ont pas mal refroidi.
On en voit vite les limites ?

----------


## Kruos

> J'en suis pas à ce point 
> 
> J'avais juste envie d'un jeu solo prenant et calme. Ça fait un moment que je lorgne du côté de Stellaris mais les retours sur ce topic m'ont pas mal refroidi.
> On en voit vite les limites ?


Non, il faut se méfier des retours, surtout avec les zozos experts en game design qui trainent dans les parages.

Le jeu a été over-hypé dans tous les sens et les joueurs se sont fait des films. Au final il est tout à fait fidèle à ce que l'on peut attendre d'un jeu Paradox in-space, sans être exempt de défauts de jeunesse pour autant.

Si tu aimes les jeux Paradox alors tu peux y aller tranquille, tu devrais pas être déçu.

----------


## Valdr

> Non, il faut se méfier des retours, surtout avec les zozos experts en game design qui trainent dans les parages.
> 
> Le jeu a été over-hypé dans tous les sens et les joueurs se sont fait des films. Au final il est tout à fait fidèle à ce que l'on peut attendre d'un jeu Paradox in-space, sans être exempt de défauts de jeunesse pour autant.
> 
> Si tu aimes les jeux Paradox alors tu peux y aller tranquille, tu devrais pas être déçu.


Pas mieux

Sinon j'ai fais quelques parties en multi, et sur la dernière j'ai eu un souci que j'avais encore pas eu: je me retrouve avec des fichiers .dso de 3go et des log errors de 6go en fin de session, je suis obligé de les virer à la mano. Ca fait toujours ca si un des joueurs de la partie a une connexion moisie?

----------


## Turgon

> Non, il faut se méfier des retours, surtout avec *les zozos experts en game design qui trainent dans les parages.
> *
> Le jeu a été over-hypé dans tous les sens et les joueurs se sont fait des films. Au final il est tout à fait fidèle à ce que l'on peut attendre d'un jeu Paradox in-space, sans être exempt de défauts de jeunesse pour autant.
> 
> Si tu aimes les jeux Paradox alors tu peux y aller tranquille, tu devrais pas être déçu.


Bon ma foi, si les insultes sont ouvertes, je conseillerais notre cher Cowkill de ne pas écouter les types suffisamment stupides pour considérer qu'un jeu au 3/4 vide est fidèle à ce qu'on peut s'attendre d'un jeu paradox in space. Quand on a un 4X spatial systématiquement en retrait sur un ou plusieurs points par rapport aux jeux de la concurrence, mais qu'en plus, il n'y a pas de dimension grande stratégie qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un jeu paradox, autant passer son chemin. Alors oui, les joueurs imbéciles qui apprécient de rouler sur une IA castrée en envoyant leur flotte regroupée en tas courir après les vaisseaux de l'IA et la myriades de petites saloperies de l'espace qui n'améliorent en rien le gameplay, ces joueurs là y trouvent leur compte. Oui, si on écoute les dégénérés qui passent outre le fait que toutes les features annoncées sont soit buguées (l'IA qui gère tes planètes sans que tu aies ton mot à dire fait n'importe quoi, les joueurs IA qui se font attaquer par les menaces de fin de partie qui vont détruire la galaxie ne se défendent pas), soit inintéressantes (ta principale occupation dans le jeu est de microgérer tes bâtiments qui produisent tes ressources, et tes vaisseaux scientifiques qui se promènent dans la galaxie en te sortant des events que tu connaîtras par coeur à ta deuxième partie), si on écoute ces abrutis là, en effet Stellaris est bien.

Contrairement à tous les autres jeux paradox, Stellaris n'apporte rien de neuf, de différent ou de plus amusant que la concurrence. Si tu aimes l'espace, cherche autre chose. Si tu aimes les 4X, va voir ailleurs. Et si tu aimes la grande stratégie, raye ce jeu de la catégorie parce que pour l'instant c'est juste un jeu boiteux parce qu'il a été rushé.

Quand au lambda que je cite, je lui rappellerais que j'étais le premier à tempérer les ardeurs sur ce thread, que j'ai passé suffisamment de temps sur Stellaris et sur le reste des jeux paradox, et que je sais reconnaître un jeu moisi sans m'autoproclamer expert en gamedesign. Ce jeu est une putain de honte pour paradox parce qu'il ne souffre pas seulement d'une IA aux fraises ou de quelques bugs par ci par là. Non, en plus de ça, il souffre du fait qu'on s'y fait chier, que la seule occupation est la guerre, les seules conditions de victoire sont militaires et le seul accomplissement que tu as c'est d'avoir la plus grosse.

Stellaris est un jeu qui a un trèèès long chemin à faire avant de devenir quelque chose de potable, et il suffit de voir les posts du developpeur de Paradox qui a repris le projet pour se rendre compte que ça va pas se faire de suite.

Tu veux un jeu paradox - ils sont en solde - en jeu de stratégie posée ? Prends Europa Universalis 4 de base et joue les Ottomans, tu sauras si tu aimes avant d'arriver aux 2 heures limite par steam. Tu veux un truc totalement différent et original où tu combines de la stratégie avec du RP et des événements intéressants ? Essaie la démo de Crusader Kings 2 et si ça t'intéresse rien qu'un peu, prends le jeu et dis toi que même de base, il a été considérablement amélioré par rapport à la démo.

Il y a bien mieux à dépenser son argent pour l'instant que dans Stellaris. Paradox mérite des sous, mais pas pour ça.

----------


## Darkath

> J'en suis pas à ce point 
> 
> J'avais juste envie d'un jeu solo prenant et calme. Ça fait un moment que je lorgne du côté de Stellaris mais les retours sur ce topic m'ont pas mal refroidi.
> On en voit vite les limites ?


En solde à noel.

----------


## Oor-tael

Sans être aussi dur que Turgon, je dirais que le jeu n'est pas fini, et que si tu es un joueur exigeant tu vas le sentir au bout de 15-20h de jeu. Avant la magie va largement opérer, entre l'ambiance exceptionnelle et la richesse apparente, tout est merveilleux. 

Le potentiel énorme est palpable, et c'est justement un peu frustrant de devoir attendre pour profiter du jeu qu'il aurait dû être à sa sortie. Personnellement je m'auto-censure, je refuse d'y jouer sérieusement (je dois avoir < 40h dessus, j'ai démarré 1 partie solo, non terminée, et fait 1 partie multi terminée prématurément) pour ne pas me gâcher le plaisir futur. 
J'hésite à démarrer une nouvelle partie avec Heinlein, et à tenter de la mener à son terme, mais j'ai peur que ce soit encore un peu tôt...

----------


## farfrael

Turgon, dans mes bras  ::lol::   ::wub:: 
Tu nous fait le même pour HoI4 et je t'envoie une proposition indécente

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mais moi je voulais un 4x spatial  :Emo: 

Tant pis  :Emo:

----------


## Kruos

> Bon ma foi, si les insultes sont ouvertes, je conseillerais notre cher Cowkill de ne pas écouter les types suffisamment stupides pour considérer qu'un jeu au 3/4 vide est fidèle à ce qu'on peut s'attendre d'un jeu paradox in space. Quand on a un 4X spatial systématiquement en retrait sur un ou plusieurs points par rapport aux jeux de la concurrence, mais qu'en plus, il n'y a pas de dimension grande stratégie qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un jeu paradox, autant passer son chemin. Alors oui, les joueurs imbéciles qui apprécient de rouler sur une IA castrée en envoyant leur flotte regroupée en tas courir après les vaisseaux de l'IA et la myriades de petites saloperies de l'espace qui n'améliorent en rien le gameplay, ces joueurs là y trouvent leur compte. Oui, si on écoute les dégénérés qui passent outre le fait que toutes les features annoncées sont soit buguées (l'IA qui gère tes planètes sans que tu aies ton mot à dire fait n'importe quoi, les joueurs IA qui se font attaquer par les menaces de fin de partie qui vont détruire la galaxie ne se défendent pas), soit inintéressantes (ta principale occupation dans le jeu est de microgérer tes bâtiments qui produisent tes ressources, et tes vaisseaux scientifiques qui se promènent dans la galaxie en te sortant des events que tu connaîtras par coeur à ta deuxième partie), si on écoute ces abrutis là, en effet Stellaris est bien.
> 
> Contrairement à tous les autres jeux paradox, Stellaris n'apporte rien de neuf, de différent ou de plus amusant que la concurrence. Si tu aimes l'espace, cherche autre chose. Si tu aimes les 4X, va voir ailleurs. Et si tu aimes la grande stratégie, raye ce jeu de la catégorie parce que pour l'instant c'est juste un jeu boiteux parce qu'il a été rushé.
> 
> Quand au lambda que je cite, je lui rappellerais que j'étais le premier à tempérer les ardeurs sur ce thread, que j'ai passé suffisamment de temps sur Stellaris et sur le reste des jeux paradox, et que je sais reconnaître un jeu moisi sans m'autoproclamer expert en gamedesign. Ce jeu est une putain de honte pour paradox parce qu'il ne souffre pas seulement d'une IA aux fraises ou de quelques bugs par ci par là. Non, en plus de ça, il souffre du fait qu'on s'y fait chier, que la seule occupation est la guerre, les seules conditions de victoire sont militaires et le seul accomplissement que tu as c'est d'avoir la plus grosse.
> 
> Stellaris est un jeu qui a un trèèès long chemin à faire avant de devenir quelque chose de potable, et il suffit de voir les posts du developpeur de Paradox qui a repris le projet pour se rendre compte que ça va pas se faire de suite.
> 
> Tu veux un jeu paradox - ils sont en solde - en jeu de stratégie posée ? Prends Europa Universalis 4 de base et joue les Ottomans, tu sauras si tu aimes avant d'arriver aux 2 heures limite par steam. Tu veux un truc totalement différent et original où tu combines de la stratégie avec du RP et des événements intéressants ? Essaie la démo de Crusader Kings 2 et si ça t'intéresse rien qu'un peu, prends le jeu et dis toi que même de base, il a été considérablement amélioré par rapport à la démo.
> ...


Tutu, vas cracher ta bile ailleurs tu seras gentil, c'est du n'importe quoi ce post, vraiment. 

Va faire un tour sur le post d'ES2, y a trop de hype là-bas, c'est bon pour ce que t'as.  ::P: 

Sinon, ce pavé est un ramassis de connerie venant d'un guguss qui s'est trompé de jeu certainement - malheureusement ils sont légions sur ce post, et ça en devient pénible pour essayer de parler du jeu tranquillement. Le jeu est encore jeune mais ne mérite clairement pas ce bashing. Il vaut déjà le coup avec les promos, et le prochain patch Heinlein s'annonce très intéressant.

----------


## Turgon

> Tutu, vas cracher ta bile ailleurs tu seras gentil, c'est du n'importe quoi ce post, vraiment. 
> 
> Va faire un tour sur le post d'ES2, y a trop de hype là-bas, c'est bon pour ce que t'as. 
> 
> Sinon, ce pavé est un ramassis de connerie venant d'un guguss qui s'est trompé de jeu certainement - malheureusement ils sont légions sur ce post, et ça en devient pénible pour essayer de parler du jeu tranquillement. Le jeu est encore jeune mais ne mérite clairement pas ce bashing. Il vaut déjà le coup avec les promos, et le prochain patch Heinlein s'annonce très intéressant.


T'as pas vraiment à savoir ce qui est bon pour ce que j'ai, gamin. Au delà du trolling, t'as pas d'arguments pour répondre à ce que j'écris autre que "ah mais le prochain patch il va être bien". Dans tes rêves oui, les patchs paradox font faire de gros progrès à leurs jeux, mais ils ne les changent pas au point que Stellaris deviendrait intéressant. Enfin tu le saurais si tu avais suivi leurs autres jeux. La hype elle est plus chez toi que chez moi pour le coup...

Enfin bref, un autre abruti comme il s'en trouve souvent. L'esprit vide et le troll facile, je ne m'étonne pas, mais ça me fait un peu mal que des gens écoutent ce genre de personnes pour dépenser leur argent. Si d'autres que Cowkill me lisent, prenez le jeu en soldes à Noël, ça pourra peut-être valoir le coup. Si vous êtes en manque de 4X, je n'ai pas connaissance de quoi que ce soit de récent qui soit potable. Peut-être que Civilization 6 le sera, peut-être qu'Endless Space 2 le sera, peut-être que ce jeu obscur avec des chinois le sera. En attendant, attendez les avis et les tests et ne précommandez jamais. *JAMAIS.*

----------


## Snakeshit

Bon arrêtez de vous battre.




> Le jeu est encore jeune mais ne mérite clairement pas ce bashing.


C'est Paradox, il mérite le bashing. C'est comme si Teddy Riner t'amenait pas l'or aux JO, bordel, t'attends rien de moins que ça.

Plus sérieusement, le jeu a pas mal déçu parce qu'il ressemble à un 4X classique vraiment peu approfondi et c'est dommage. D'ailleurs le game designer a changé non ?

----------


## IriK

> C'est comme si Teddy Riner t'amenait pas l'or aux JO, bordel, t'attends rien de moins que ça.


Va le _bashé_ en face Teddy, après on en reparle  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Bah Stellaris est bien. Si si. Pendant deux parties où tu joues successivement un militariste xénophobe et un xénophile individualiste. Après c'est bon t'as fait le tour du jeu. Et c'est vraiment là le problème : j'ai rarement ressenti d'avoir fait le tour du jeu dans un 4X. Même Civ V vanilla m'a amusé plus longtemps.

----------


## Turgon

> C'est Paradox, il mérite le bashing. C'est comme si Teddy Riner t'amenait pas l'or aux JO, bordel, t'attends rien de moins que ça.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, le jeu a pas mal déçu parce qu'il ressemble à un 4X classique vraiment peu approfondi et c'est dommage. D'ailleurs le game designer a changé non ?


Darkrenown, l'ancien project lead il me semble, est parti et ils ont mis Wiz pour réparer les dégâts.

Pour le reste, même sans prendre en compte le passif de Paradox, Stellaris est un 4X moyen.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Va le _bashé_ en face Teddy, après on en reparle


Je m'améliore en MMA et je lui refais la gueule au Teddy. Dans 50 ans donc  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bah Stellaris est bien. Si si. Pendant deux parties où tu joues successivement un militariste xénophobe et un xénophile individualiste. Après c'est bon t'as fait le tour du jeu. Et c'est vraiment là le problème : j'ai rarement ressenti d'avoir fait le tour du jeu dans un 4X. Même Civ V vanilla m'a amusé plus longtemps.


Exactement. Stellaris n'a pas assez de profondeur pour s'éclater plus de deux parties. La découverte est sympa, l'ambiance est au rendez vous mais ça devient terriblement plat et commun assez rapidement. Et encore plus quand tu commences à gratter. Pour dire, j'ai préféré Endless Space que je considère comme un 'jeu apéro'.

----------


## AKDrum

Cowkill si tu veux un vrai 4x spatial qui en a dans le slip, essaie Distant Worlds Universe. Bon il n'y a pas de démo et le jeu est assez cher (autour de 50 euros), mais je te garantis que tu en auras pour ton argent  ::): .

Et si tu veux te faire une idée sur le jeu, tu peux regarder les let's play de l'excellent etrigane ou les vidéos de présentation de Ludotech.

J'ai un peu le même avis que vous sur Stellaris, c'est creux pour l'instant, mais je fais confiance à Paradox pour faire mûrir la bête, c'est juste qu'il faudra du temps.

----------


## Darkath

> Darkrenown, l'ancien project lead il me semble, est parti et ils ont mis Wiz pour réparer les dégâts.
> 
> Pour le reste, même sans prendre en compte le passif de Paradox, Stellaris est un 4X moyen.



C'était Doomdark le Game Director (celui qui a fait CK2)

Darkreknown était principalement dev sur HOI4, mais maintenant il s'occupe de CK2 je crois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cowkill si tu veux un vrai 4x spatial qui en a dans le slip, essaie Distant Worlds Universe. Bon il n'y a pas de démo et le jeu est assez cher (autour de 50 euros), mais je te garantis que tu en auras pour ton argent .


Moi je te garantis que tu vas te faire chier  ::ninja:: 




> Pour dire, j'ai préféré Endless Space que je considère comme un 'jeu apéro'.


Faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## AKDrum

> Moi je te garantis que tu vas te faire chier


Mais...mais... ::cry::

----------


## Kruos

> T'as pas vraiment à savoir ce qui est bon pour ce que j'ai, gamin. Au delà du trolling, t'as pas d'arguments pour répondre à ce que j'écris autre que "ah mais le prochain patch il va être bien". Dans tes rêves oui, les patchs paradox font faire de gros progrès à leurs jeux, mais ils ne les changent pas au point que Stellaris deviendrait intéressant. Enfin tu le saurais si tu avais suivi leurs autres jeux. La hype elle est plus chez toi que chez moi pour le coup...
> 
> Enfin bref, un autre abruti comme il s'en trouve souvent. L'esprit vide et le troll facile, je ne m'étonne pas, mais ça me fait un peu mal que des gens écoutent ce genre de personnes pour dépenser leur argent. Si d'autres que Cowkill me lisent, prenez le jeu en soldes à Noël, ça pourra peut-être valoir le coup. Si vous êtes en manque de 4X, je n'ai pas connaissance de quoi que ce soit de récent qui soit potable. Peut-être que Civilization 6 le sera, peut-être qu'Endless Space 2 le sera, peut-être que ce jeu obscur avec des chinois le sera. En attendant, attendez les avis et les tests et ne précommandez jamais. *JAMAIS.*


Eh bah, encore des insultes, papi est en forme on dirait, bonjour le niveau!  ::P: 

C'est ce genre d'aigritude qui pollue le topic depuis bien trop longtemps, à tel point que les gens qui apprécient le jeu (il y en a beaucoup désolé si ça te dérange le 'vieux') finissent par aller voir ailleurs. Ce topic devient petit à petit une poubelle de rancoeur, dont tu es le maitre artisan cher ami. Bravo.

Clap clap clap.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cowkill si tu veux un vrai 4x spatial qui en a dans le slip, essaie Distant Worlds Universe. Bon il n'y a pas de démo et le jeu est assez cher (autour de 50 euros), mais je te garantis que tu en auras pour ton argent .
> 
> Et si tu veux te faire une idée sur le jeu, tu peux regarder les let's play de l'excellent etrigane ou les vidéos de présentation de Ludotech.
> 
> J'ai un peu le même avis que vous sur Stellaris, c'est creux pour l'instant, mais je fais confiance à Paradox pour faire mûrir la bête, c'est juste qu'il faudra du temps.


Oui DWU est clairement ce qui se fait de mieux en matière de 4x spatial pour le moment je dirais. Par contre l'UI est préhistorique, ça pique, du coup le démarrage n'est vraiment pas facile. Mais une fois passé ce premier cap ça devient très très bon.

----------


## PeterKmad

J'avoue qu'il serais temps que ceux qui n'aime pas le jeu se cassent du topic. Les pleureuses, çà va 5 minutes.

----------


## Da-Soth

Perso, quand je veux me faire un avis sur un jeu, je lis aussi les critiques négatives sur Steam et j'essaye de comprendre ce qui a déçu les gens. Ca aide à savoir si le jeu me conviendra ou pas une fois qu'on a fait le tri.

On a tous des attentes différentes concernant les jeux.

Et pour le moment, les oui-oui n'ont pas donné beaucoup d'arguments en faveur du jeu à part nous servir le sempiternel plat que les haters gonna hate et qu'ils pourrissent un jolie topic où tout pourrait être super génial.

Cowkill demande si le jeu vaut le coup.

Répondez lui.

Maintenant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut pas déconner non plus.


Oui je sais, ça fait mal mais c'est pourtant mon sentiment, surtout quand on compare les releases. Alors je mangerais peut être mon chapeau dans 1 ou 2 ans (et je l'espère, je suis un fanboy de Paradox) mais pour le moment, je les classe dans la même catégorie et ES s'en sort mieux à mes yeux.

----------


## farfrael

> J'avoue qu'il serais temps que ceux qui n'aime pas le jeu se cassent du topic. Les pleureuses, çà va 5 minutes.


Il est ou le formulaire a remplir pour exprimer un avis different? C'est toi le responsable du service approprie?

En attendant, au lieu de nous expliquer a quel point on est mechants, si vous pouviez essayer de nous faire partager votre conviction que Stellaris n'est pas un jeu a moitie finit plein de bugs avec une IA deficiente mais au contraire un jeu interessant qui merite quand meme qu'on y joue, cela serait pas mal. 
Sauf que vous ne pouvez pas, c'est dommage.

----------


## Darkath

Non mais ES est vraiment nul, pour le coup. Y'a rien à en tirer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais...mais...


Je rigole, mais perso j'ai jamais pu passer outre l'interface atroce de DW.

----------


## The Number 9

> Perso, quand je veux me faire un avis sur un jeu, je lis aussi les critiques négatives sur Steam et j'essaye de comprendre ce qui a déçu les gens. Ca aide à savoir si le jeu me conviendra ou pas une fois qu'on a fait le tri.


Le problème, et c'est de plus en plus valable sur les topics consacrés aux jeux Paradox, c'est la façon de le dire.
C'est assez lourd de lire insultes, commentaire à la "moi je suis expert en jeu Para et je détiens la vérité...".


Sinon, je ne sais pas si le jeu sera bien à noël, mais clairement il n'est pas satisfaisant actuellement. On a trop rapidement fait le tour à mon gout. Autant HoI4 me parait "rattrapable" assez rapidement (je peux évidemment me tromper, mais j'y trouve plus mon compte) autant Stellaris, je suis plus inquiet (mais j'y crois).
Alors, peut être que je me suis trop hypé, peut être que le genre "spatial" finalement c'est pas mon truc (je n'ai pas joué à un autre de ces jeux), ... Et peut être que la déception m'empêche de voir les qualité du jeu (il en a d'ailleurs) mais c'est un peu l'explication facile.

----------


## Nohmas

Je pense que le plus sage avant d'acheter Stellaris serait d'attendre le prochain patch, histoire de voir son évolution et de profiter des importantes corrections prévues.

Même si pour l'instant je n'y joue plus, j'aime bien Stellaris. Pour moi, c'est le 4x le plus agréable à jouer, avec une excellente ambiance. Il possède la phase d'exploration la plus réussie des 4x. Par contre, il souffre de deux ou trois très gros points noirs, et de pas mal d'autres choses, moins rédhibitoires, mais mal foutus : l'IA sensée gérer le développement des secteurs est une véritable purge (et elle est sensé s'occuper de la majorité de notre économie), l'IA stratégique est pas mal nulle dans son genre, et les combats spatiaux ne valent rien (et pour le coup, je les trouve en dessous de ceux d'ES). A côté de ça, la diplomatie est dans la moyenne, mais se limite quand même au minimum syndical, comme tout ce qui a trait à la construction des planètes (les bâtiments se limitant à peu de choses près à la production de bouffe/science/industrie avec des évolutions pour chacun d'eux). Quant on rajoute à ça certains mécanismes assez superficiels et  une interface comportant pas mal de lacunes, je trouve au final un jeu assez moyen.

Les développeurs sont cependant au courant de ces lacunes et travaillent sur pas mal d'entres elles. On peut espérer une évolution intéressante du jeu. Je garde bon espoir, mais je pense qu'il faut être patient et qu'un Stellaris de bonne facture n'apparaitra pas avant au moins la fin de l'année.

----------


## Da-Soth

Le multi aussi mériterait d'avoir de sérieuses améliorations.

Quand on reprend une partie, on est obligé d'inviter une personne, attendre qu'il ait fini de charger sa partie, inviter la suivante, attendre et répéter autant de fois qu'il y a de joueurs.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je viens de passer un petit coup de balais.
Merci de recentrer sur le jeu et d'oublier les attaques ad hominem et autres prêches écervelées.

----------


## Valdr

Perso j'en suis a + de 160 heures sur Dominion 4 et 100+ sur Polaris Sector ou To End All War (bon ok, seul Polaris est un 4x).
Stellaris j'en suis a 215 dont au moins 60 en multi.
En solo j'ai fait 4 parties et pour le moment j’attends le patch d'octobre pour en refaire, vu que certaines mécaniques vont être modifiées. Les ethiques et gouvernements sont plus ou moins efficaces suivant les synergies que l'on prend, et effectivement certaines fonctionnent bien mieux que d'autres. Mais mêmes les plus en retrait gardent un impact (même mineur)) sur les options politiques de gestion d'empire et le bonheur, et conditionne les bonus/malus de réaction des autres empires.

La génération des empires au départ et l'évolution de la partie peut énormément changer l'intérêt et le challenge: sur mes 4 parties l'une d'elle été extrêmement prenante avec des empires qui ont annexé/vassalisés les plus faibles autours d'eux tout en signant des pactes défensifs avec d'autres gros empires, tendit que les petits s'alliaient ou se fédéraient pour ne plus être attaqués. Niveau politique il fallait gérer les relations et sensibilités de chacun car même l'empire le plus éloigné pouvait avoir des alliés dans le coin, et chaque déclaration de guerre était un challenge car a cause de tout ces pactes et alliances c'était vite l'escalade facon ww1.
Une autre partie c'était l'inverse: même settings pour la création de la galaxie, mais aucun empire ne sort du lot niveau conquête et aucun ne tente de crée une grosse alliance/fédération, du coup la partie manquait pas mal d’intérêt.
Concernant les parties multi j'y joue avec 2 amis et on s'amuse bien. Pour l'anecdote dans une partie l'un d'eux a été obligé de se faire vassaliser par un autre empire et a stagné niveau territoire, car il s'était fait interdire toute nouvelle colonisation. Il a compensé en optimisant ses pop/planète/flottes. Lorsque l'empire qui l'avait vassalisé à été attaqué par les scourges (une race issue d'une crise galactique) il en a profité pour rompre le lien de vassalité et attaquer son ancien lord, le mettant en difficulté face aux scourges et amorçant le déclin de cet empire qui ne pouvait plus se défendre sur tout les fronts.

Quand a l'intéret du jeu... je comprend que certains s'amusent et que d'autres s'emmerdent car j'ai eu moi même les 2 cas de figure. Niveau mécaniques il manque encore de profondeur mais quand on compare a ES ou le dernier MOO je le trouve quand même supérieur. Atteindra t'il la complexité de CKII ou EUIV? je l'ignore mais Px bosse dessus pour le moment.

----------


## Oor-tael

Ce qui manque surtout ce sont de vraies alternatives à la domination militaire. 
Pour moi c'est le nœud du problème, c'est le plus urgent à combler.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

@ Cowkill :

Moi perso j'aime bien Stellaris. C'est pas le jeu où tu vas passer des centaines d'heures, mais hormis les rares occasions où y'a un twist sur la formule (genre Thea) je passe plus ce genre de temps sur du 4X, je me suis un peu lassé d'un genre qui peine à se renouveler, du coup j'ai plus l'engouement que j'avais pu avoir pour des MOO, Alpha Centauri ou Ascendency. En plus ça tombe bien j'ai plus le temps  :^_^: 

Le jeu m'a coûté 20 et quelques boulès (je l'avais toppé à un prix pas dégueulasse à la release), le titre a beaucoup de charme, j'ai fais mes deux-trois parties pour quelques dizaines d'heures, m'y remettrais probablement tranquillement en 2017 après patchs et dlcs éventuels. J'ai pas été déçu, mais j'avais épluché les blogs vidéos (all hail blorgs) qui montraient bien qu'il fallait pas s'attendre à EU4 inspace et plus à du 4X classique avec quelques variations. D'un autre côté, connaissant l'inertie de Paradox Dev (il a bien fallut attendre Victoria 2, voire EU4, pour qu'ils se décident à sortir un produit solide day 1 - pourtant dans un genre qu'ils sont les seuls à maîtriser, théoriquement) je savais aussi qu'on avait une chance sur 2 d'avoir un jeu designé "à tâtons".

A voir quelle est ton approche à partir de là. Comme pour le reste je conseillerais l'approche modérée et, vu l'âge du titre, d'attendre une bonne promo.





> Il est ou le formulaire a remplir pour exprimer un avis different? C'est toi le responsable du service approprie?.


Ouais enfin le mode de la discussion sur les dernières pages est loin de l'optimisme forcené, donc faut peut-être arrêter de prendre les gens pour des cons à crier à la censure  :tired: 

Que certains soient pas satisfaits du jeu c'est une chose totalement légitime, et ça a déjà été débattu plus ou moins raisonnablement y'à un moment. Dans l'autre sens, qu'on puisse critiquer la spirale de négativité qui s'est instaurée me paraît pas absurde vu que ça ne va nulle part, et jouer les effarouchés quand on vous fait remarquer que vous commencez à radoter aide pas votre crédibilité.

----------


## Valdr

> Ce qui manque surtout ce sont de vraies alternatives à la domination militaire. 
> Pour moi c'est le nœud du problème, c'est le plus urgent à combler.


Clair.. actuellement les planètes des empires alliés/sous fédérations ne sont pas comptabilisées dans les planètes sous influence pour les conditions de victoires...seul les planètes annexées/vassalisées le sont

----------


## Oor-tael

> Clair.. actuellement les planètes des empires alliés/sous fédérations ne sont pas comptabilisées dans les planètes sous influence pour les conditions de victoires...


Ça c'est plutôt logique : Entrer dans une fédération n'est pas une prouesse, ou une marque de quelconque domination. Imagine que 2 joueurs forment une fédération, et que cette dernière déclenche une victoire. Lequel a gagné ? 
Ce qu'il faut surtout c'est ajouter de nouvelles conditions de victoire, ou ajouter de nouveaux moyens de domination/annexion : spirituelle, culturelle...

----------


## Darkath

> Ça c'est plutôt logique : Entrer dans une fédération n'est pas une prouesse, ou une marque de quelconque domination. Imagine que 2 joueurs forment une fédération, et que cette dernière déclenche une victoire. Lequel a gagné ?


Ben les 2.

----------


## Snakeshit

Ce serait bien de pas avoir de conditions de victoire en fait.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ce serait bien de pas avoir de conditions de victoire en fait.


Ça a déjà été abordé plusieurs fois, virer les conditions de victoire et faire un scoreboard au bout de x tours définis en début de partie. Un peu à la CK & compagnie, mais pourquoi pas avec des bonus de points si tu corrèles tes actions avec ton idéologie, par exemple. Pas eut beaucoup d'écho côté devs.

Je pense que ce serait un système qui d'ailleurs est meilleur que toutes les conditions "statiques" qu'on peut avoir dans les 4X traditionnels, vu que pour la plupart des titres, ça snowball tellement en fin de partie que la plupart des objectifs sont pliés bien longtemps avant la victoire "officielle". Avoir un scoreboard plus ou moins caché, et la possibilité de scorer aussi de manière discrète pousserait les joueurs à maintenir l'effort jusqu'au bout, si ce n'est pour vraiment arracher une victoire, au moins pour tenter d'atteindre le plus haut score (un peu comme à CK & compagnie).

Entre parenthèses, j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi s'arc-bouter sur des conditions de victoire aussi limitées dans les 4X (et du coup encore moins quand c'est made in Paradox, vu leur CV). Je veux bien que ça aie pu être innovant y'a 20 ans, mais actuellement ça linéarise beaucoup le gameplay, en forçant chaque élément à rentrer dans une stratégie de victoire cloisonnée (économique/militaire/diplomatique/etc.), établie très en amont et qu'on ne fait que suivre au fil du jeu.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Ce serait bien de pas avoir de conditions de victoire en fait.


Mon dieu que je serais malheureux... Ce serait un coup de poignard en plein cœur. Je me sentirais trahi !

D'autant que si les conditions de victoire ne t'intéressent pas, suffit de les ignorer. Tous les jeux de cette ampleur avec conditions de victoire te permettent de continuer au-delà.

----------


## Molina

> Mon dieu que je serais malheureux... Ce serait un coup de poignard en plein cœur. Je me sentirais trahi !
> 
> D'autant que si les conditions de victoire ne t'intéressent pas, suffit de les ignorer. Tous les jeux de cette ampleur avec conditions de victoire te permettent de continuer au-delà.


Je serais d'accord pour l'absence de condition de victoire, comme dans les autres Paradox en fait. La force de leurs jeux, c'est justement de pouvoir te raconter une histoire qui est différente à chaque partie (et j'avoue que Stellaris, te conte une ou deux histoires et c'est tout).

----------


## Snakeshit

Et aussi ne pas faire que des départs symétriques.
Et puis le fait que tout le monde commence avec une planète quand il découvre le warp. Même les lunes sont pas colonisées  :Emo: .
Après les conditions de victoire d'EU IV me dérangent pas (les points ou les victory card si elles sont activées) parce que c'est pas intrusif, le but est vraiment de faire de ton mieux, pas de gagner.

----------


## The Number 9

> Mon dieu que je serais malheureux... Ce serait un coup de poignard en plein cœur. Je me sentirais trahi !
> 
> D'autant que si les conditions de victoire ne t'intéressent pas, suffit de les ignorer. Tous les jeux de cette ampleur avec conditions de victoire te permettent de continuer au-delà.


Pas si ils innovent avec une autre manière de "compter les points". Ca aurait eu de la gueule pour le coup.

Bon, dans tout ça, je me rends compte que c'est peut être le côté 4x qui m'ennuie.

----------


## Enyss

> Et aussi ne pas faire que des départs symétriques.
> Et puis le fait que tout le monde commence avec une planète quand il découvre le warp. Même les lunes sont pas colonisées .
> Après les conditions de victoire d'EU IV me dérangent pas (les points ou les victory card si elles sont activées) parce que c'est pas intrusif, le but est vraiment de faire de ton mieux, pas de gagner.


Je pense que c'est justement ça qui "tue" stellaris : c'est trop symétrique. Si EU4 a une grosse rejouabilité, c'est en grande partie grâce à son départ asymétrique.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Je pense que c'est justement ça qui "tue" stellaris : c'est trop symétrique. Si EU4 a une grosse rejouabilité, c'est en grande partie grâce à son départ asymétrique.


C'est marrant pour moi c'est tellement le contraire : C'est le départ standardisé qui créé la rejouabilité.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je pense que c'est justement ça qui "tue" stellaris : c'est trop symétrique. Si EU4 a une grosse rejouabilité, c'est en grande partie grâce à son départ asymétrique.


Oui.




> C'est marrant pour moi c'est tellement le contraire : C'est le départ standardisé qui créé la rejouabilité.


Parce que tu es la cible du jeu et peut-être pas un habitué des jeux Paradox (supposition hein, je n'affirme rien). Aussi parce que t'es un joueur compétitif qui considère que toutes les variables doivent être connues et qu'on (moi en tout cas) préfère être devant une situation donnée et faire du mieux (en râlant copieusement  ::ninja:: ).
Moi j'ai jamais vraiment apprécié les 4X (parce que bon ça se résume en général à "J'explore au début, je m'étends au milieu et je tue à la fin.") et EU IV c'est le jeu que j'attendais depuis mon enfance et que j'adore. Stellaris me rappelle un Civ, ça m'enchante pas vraiment.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est marrant pour moi c'est tellement le contraire : C'est le départ standardisé qui créé la rejouabilité.


Hmmm ça en revanche c'est absurde. Le départ standardisé crée systématiquement la même pattern de démarrage du jeu, au moins sur la question du rapport de force aux adversaires (alors oui après on est pas placé au même endroit, avec les mêmes voisins, mais ce sont des aspects limités d'un tout qui pourrait être plus complet).

Quand tu compares à un jeu de grande stratégie type EU4 , CK2 et autres, tu peux démarrer avec chaque nation/territoire, à plusieurs époques différentes, dans des structures politiques, géographiques et stratégiques différentes. C'est juste évident que la rejouabilité (ou du moins, la variété/fraîcheur) est du côté de l'asymétrie, et on peut éplucher les temps moyens de jeu sur les titres de grande stratégie de Paradox pour voir qu'on a un playtime élevé sur tous les titres, bien plus que sur du 4X spatial.

edit : pour les chiffres - source steamDB - en playtime moyen, *GalCiv 3* : 46,7h; *Endless Space* : 28,5h; *Stellaris* : 51h; *CK2* : 104,3h; *HoI* 4 : 64,3h; *EU4* : 185,3h.

Comme quoi Stellaris s'en tire pas si mal niveau durée de vie pour un 4X spatial ! Bon et EU 4 fait péter tous les scores, un score honorable pour HoI 4 aussi, en considérant qu'il est sorti après Stellaris.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'en suis pas à ce point 
> 
> J'avais juste envie d'un jeu solo prenant et calme. Ça fait un moment que je lorgne du côté de Stellaris mais les retours sur ce topic m'ont pas mal refroidi.
> On en voit vite les limites ?


Le jeu en lui-même est un compromis entre les 4X et les jeux de grande stratégie. 
il reprend dans les deux thèmes à divers niveaux et ajoute quelques ingrédients propres à lui.

Tu en verra les limites à la fin de ta seconde partie quand tu aura mis en face les choses qui se sont répétées. 
On critique souvent la fin de partie mais je trouve qu'elle est bien. Du moins il y en a une  ::trollface::  . Le but du jeu ce n'est pas les conditions de victoire mais de battre la crise de fin de partie. Mais il y a deux /trois trucs mal branlés. 

Le prochain patch devrait considérablement améliorer le jeu. le petit DLC payant aussi. Mais un DLC payant ca saoule un peu quand on voit la qualité de la release

Ce n'est pas un mauvais titre, c'est juste que ce n'est pas fini et que leur point principal (les chaines d'events) et l'économie a été laissé sur le coté parce qu'ils attendent des moddeurs de faire leur boulot de création, ce que j'estime être du foutage de gueule à un certain point. J'ai commencé à mettre les mains dans le bouzin, c'est franchement pas compliqué de sortir un système de ressource intéressant qui marche et que l'IA gère convenablement( genre une semaine full time pour un type). Les chaines d'event c'est beaucoup de travail ceci dit mais ce n'est pas moi qui arqueboutte mon produit dessus.

----------


## Oor-tael

> les 4X (parce que bon ça se résume en général à "J'explore au début, je m'étends au milieu *et je tue à la fin*.")


Ben justement, non, ce n'est pas une fatalité ! 
C'est le cas dans Stellaris malheureusement (et juste pour le moment j'espère) mais d'autres jeux offrent des alternatives qui rendent la globalité très savoureuse. Comme Civilization bien entendu, porte-étendard de la recette 4X qui fonctionne à merveille, et où la domination militaire n'est qu'une facette du jeu. Sins of a solare empire aussi, a le mérite de proposer une alternative forte à la domination militaire, et pourtant c'est un RTS/4X. 
Donc limiter un 4X à la domination militaire, je trouve que c'est une authentique faute de conception.




> Stellaris me rappelle un Civ, ça m'enchante pas vraiment.


C'est justement ce que j'espère !  ::P:   Un Civilization+++ dans l'espace, avec le savoir-faire Paradox pour plus de richesse et de profondeur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hmmm ça en revanche c'est absurde. Le départ standardisé crée systématiquement la même pattern de démarrage du jeu, au moins sur la question du rapport de force aux adversaires (alors oui après on est pas placé au même endroit, avec les mêmes voisins, mais ce sont des aspects limités d'un tout qui pourrait être plus complet).
> 
> Quand tu compares à un jeu de grande stratégie type EU4 , CK2 et autres, tu peux démarrer avec chaque nation/territoire, à plusieurs époques différentes, dans des structures politiques, géographiques et stratégiques différentes. C'est juste évident que la rejouabilité (ou du moins, la variété/fraîcheur) est du côté de l'asymétrie, et on peut éplucher les temps moyens de jeu sur les titres de grande stratégie de Paradox pour voir qu'on a un playtime élevé sur tous les titres, bien plus que sur du 4X spatial.


Je regrette mais je persiste et je signe : le départ de zéro offre de loin la plus grande rejouabilité. Avec les jeux historiques il y a forcément une rigidité. Tu ne peux pas fonder les villes de France sur le territoire historique de l'Allemagne. Tu ne peux pas démarrer avec la France sur le continent océanien. Tu ne peux pas développer l'Islam. Etc... Tout est possible avec un départ de zéro. Et les conditions standardisées autorisent la comparaison des performances entre joueurs sur des critères objectifs. 
Oui EU 4 est nettement plus riche qu'un Civilization, mais c'est parce que Civilization fait (malheureusement) le choix de l'accessibilité. C'est justement ce que je cherche avec Stellaris : un Civilization sérieux, pas Playmobil.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Cowkill si tu veux un vrai 4x spatial qui en a dans le slip, essaie Distant Worlds Universe. Bon il n'y a pas de démo et le jeu est assez cher (autour de 50 euros), mais je te garantis que tu en auras pour ton argent .
> 
> Et si tu veux te faire une idée sur le jeu, tu peux regarder les let's play de l'excellent etrigane ou les vidéos de présentation de Ludotech.
> 
> J'ai un peu le même avis que vous sur Stellaris, c'est creux pour l'instant, mais je fais confiance à Paradox pour faire mûrir la bête, c'est juste qu'il faudra du temps.


J'aimerai un truc qui ne m'arrache pas les yeux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

SInon, merci beaucoup pour tous vos avis mais j'ai du mal à vraiment en tirer quelques chose vu que c'est devenu un concours de bite trans-générationnel dès les premiers posts  ::sad:: 
Mais ce qu'il est ressort, c'est que je vais attendre un prochain patch et des retours sur le topic pour voir si je craque ou non.

----------


## LeLiquid

> c'est que je vais attendre un prochain patch et des retours sur le topic pour voir si je craque ou non.


Excellente décision.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ben justement, non, ce n'est pas une fatalité ! 
> C'est le cas dans Stellaris malheureusement (et juste pour le moment j'espère) mais d'autres jeux offrent des alternatives qui rendent la globalité très savoureuse. Comme Civilization bien entendu, porte-étendard de la recette 4X qui fonctionne à merveille, et où la domination militaire n'est qu'une facette du jeu. Sins of a solare empire aussi, a le mérite de proposer une alternative forte à la domination militaire, et pourtant c'est un RTS/4X.
> Donc limiter un 4X à la domination militaire, je trouve que c'est une authentique faute de conception.


Oui fin dans Civ il faut pouvoir combattre militairement les autres si tu veux accéder à un autre type de victoire. Et la victoire militaire reste la plus rapide.




> C'est justement ce que j'espère !   Un Civilization+++ dans l'espace, avec le savoir-faire Paradox pour plus de richesse et de profondeur.


Paradox fait des jeux de grande stratégie, faire du Civilization c'est gâcheur leur savoir-faire.




> Je regrette mais je persiste et je signe : le départ de zéro offre de loin la plus grande rejouabilité. Avec les jeux historiques il y a forcément une rigidité. Tu ne peux pas fonder les villes de France sur le territoire historique de l'Allemagne. Tu ne peux pas démarrer avec la France sur le continent océanien. Tu ne peux pas développer l'Islam. Etc... Tout est possible avec un départ de zéro. Et les conditions standardisées autorisent la comparaison des performances entre joueurs sur des critères objectifs. 
> Oui EU 4 est nettement plus riche qu'un Civilization, mais c'est parce que Civilization fait (malheureusement) le choix de l'accessibilité. C'est justement ce que je cherche avec Stellaris : un Civilization sérieux, pas Playmobil.


Le départ de zéro offre le plus de contrôle sur la situation. Mais c'est très rigide (un jeu purement symétrique).
EU IV se situe à une époque plutôt préhistorique donc oui tu fondes plus des masses de villes. Tu peux démarrer avec le pays que tu veux où tu veux avec le créateur de pays personnalisé. Tu ne peux pas développer une religion mais tu peux l'utiliser différemment.
EU IV est nettement plus riche qu'un Civilization parce qu'il ne cherche pas la compétition en premier lieu.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je regrette mais je persiste et je signe : le départ de zéro offre de loin la plus grande rejouabilité. Avec les jeux historiques il y a forcément une rigidité. Tu ne peux pas fonder les villes de France sur le territoire historique de l'Allemagne. Tu ne peux pas démarrer avec la France sur le continent océanien. Tu ne peux pas développer l'Islam. Etc... Tout est possible avec un départ de zéro. Et les conditions standardisées autorisent la comparaison des performances entre joueurs sur des critères objectifs. 
> Oui EU 4 est nettement plus riche qu'un Civilization, mais c'est parce que Civilization fait (malheureusement) le choix de l'accessibilité. C'est justement ce que je cherche avec Stellaris : un Civilization sérieux, pas Playmobil.


Pris en isolation, avoir une France qui démarre en océanie, développant l'Islam ou construisant ses villes en Allemagne est intéressant sur le papier, mais présente un paradoxe. 

Sans son contexte historique, la France pourrait être une faction quelconque, perdant du coup l'intérêt du tag "France". Le départ symétrique tue dans l'oeuf une partie du storytelling et de la caractérisation, vu que démarrer en tant que n'importe quelle faction va juste faire varier quelques attributs numériques, mais à aucun moment tu ne joueras la France avec ce que ça comporte de contraintes et de positionnement économique, stratégique et géopolitique. 

On ne jouera jamais la France malgré l'étiquette, on jouera la faction001. Et même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, on se fiche un peu que la faction001 soient les premiers Zoroastriens d'une map fictive et qu'ils aient inventé le stérilet. L'intérêt se situant ailleurs.

C'est ainsi, par soucis d'avoir plus de possibilités théoriques, qu'on tue une bonne partie de l'intérêt d'avoir ces possibilités (y'a rien de particulièrement notable à dominer la map avec la France, l'Allemagne ou n'importe quelle autre faction à Civ, par contre faire la même chose avec l'Ethiopie à EU IV raconte déjà une histoire beaucoup plus intéressante, et bien différente de celle de la Bohème). 


Non, la seule vraie raison en faveur de la symétrie c'est qu'un 4X - a fortiori un 4X spatial tel que présenté ces temps-ci - c'est une course, pas un jeu de stratégie. Et dans le cadre d'une course, faire partir tout le monde sur la même ligne se justifie. Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la variété/rejouabilité imho.

----------


## Truebadour

Dans un jeu de grande stratégie, l'asymétrie est donnée par la situation historique (factions existant avant l'arrivée du joueur). Dans un 4X tout le monde part en même temps.

Dans Stellaris ils ont fait un mix des deux : asymétrie présente dès le début de la partie (avec les IA avancées et les fallen empires), puis asymétrie qui se creuse au fil de la partie en fonction des events, des ressources dispos, des jets de dés (comme un 4X normal).
J'aime bien cette approche mais je vais surement attendre le prochain patch pour relancer le jeu !

----------


## Oor-tael

Je crois que nos visions du plaisir vidéoludique sont trop inconciliables  ::P: 

Sinon, je n'ai jamais compris ce que tout le monde entendait par "grande stratégie". C'est un qualificatif arbitraire pour la profondeur du gameplay ? Ou il y a des critères objectifs comme la rigidité historique ?

----------


## Darkath

> [T]he role of grand strategy – higher strategy – is to co-ordinate and direct all the resources of a nation, or band of nations, towards the attainment of the political object of the war – the goal defined by fundamental policy.
> 
> Grand strategy should both calculate and develop the economic resources and man-power of nations in order to sustain the fighting services. Also the moral resources – for to foster the people's willing spirit is often as important as to possess the more concrete forms of power. Grand strategy, too, should regulate the distribution of power between the several services, and between the services and industry. Moreover, fighting power is but one of the instruments of grand strategy – which should take account of and apply the power of financial pressure, and, not least of ethical pressure, to weaken the opponent's will. ...
> 
> Furthermore, while the horizons of strategy is bounded by the war, grand strategy looks beyond the war to the subsequent peace. It should not only combine the various instruments, but so regulate their use as to avoid damage to the future state of peace – for its security and prosperity.[2]

----------


## Oor-tael

Intéressante cette définition, je l'aime bien. Plutôt précise.
Du coup, Civilization n'y entre pas (de peu : il manque le manpower, et peut-être ce qu'ils appellent les "services", quoiqu'un peu vague. Mais tout le reste est ok)
Et Stellaris n'y entre pas non plus, puisque dans Stellaris il n'y a (pour le moment) que la guerre. Ce que je déplore de toutes mes forces...

----------


## Sals

En même temps comment tu veux justifier des avancées technologiques sans la pression de la guerre ?  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

Nouveau DD sur les calamars de l'espace :




> Hello everyone and welcome to another Stellaris development diary. This is the fifth part in a multi-part dev diary about the 'Heinlein' 1.3 update and accompaying (unannounced) content DLC. The topic of today's dev diary is the changes to space creatures coming in Heinlein.
> 
> Grounding the Space Creatures (Free Feature)
> I've always loved the concept of space creatures - massive beings capable of living in vacuum, travelling between the stars under their own power. With Stellaris, I felt that we went a long way with the addition and fleshing out of space creatures such as amoebas and crystalline entities, but we failed to really ground them in the setting. You encounter them, you research them, you get some information about them... but where do they come from? They're just randomly scattered throughout the galaxy, with no real sense of belonging or having come from anywhere.
> 
> This is something we've changed in Heinlein. Instead of just spawning randomly anywhere, space creatures will belong to a particular region of space. They can be found outside it, but its rare, so once you encounter more than one set of mining drones, it's likely that you've entered mining drone space. In the region of a particular space creature, in addition to finding the regular versions of these creatures, you will also find a 'nexus', a system surrounded by powerful variants in which a 'boss creature' lives, and where this particular space creature is meant to have either its origins or their 'home', so to speak. For example, in the center of mining drone space, you will find the Mining Drone Home Base, a powerful adversary that once defeated will yield some significant rewards.
> [​IMG]
> [​IMG]
> 
> ...

----------


## Oor-tael

Ce que j'aime dans ce DD c'est qu'en lisant entre les lignes, il y a la quasi-confirmation que les vaisseaux commerciaux arriveront dans le jeu un jour ou l'autre. Le reste est mineur.

----------


## raspyrateur

> Pris en isolation, avoir une France qui démarre en océanie, développant l'Islam ou construisant ses villes en Allemagne est intéressant sur le papier, mais présente un paradoxe. 
> 
> Sans son contexte historique, la France pourrait être une faction quelconque, perdant du coup l'intérêt du tag "France". Le départ symétrique tue dans l'oeuf une partie du storytelling et de la caractérisation, vu que démarrer en tant que n'importe quelle faction va juste faire varier quelques attributs numériques, mais à aucun moment tu ne joueras la France avec ce que ça comporte de contraintes et de positionnement économique, stratégique et géopolitique. 
> 
> On ne jouera jamais la France malgré l'étiquette, on jouera la faction001. Et même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, on se fiche un peu que la faction001 soient les premiers Zoroastriens d'une map fictive et qu'ils aient inventé le stérilet. L'intérêt se situant ailleurs.
> 
> C'est ainsi, par soucis d'avoir plus de possibilités théoriques, qu'on tue une bonne partie de l'intérêt d'avoir ces possibilités (y'a rien de particulièrement notable à dominer la map avec la France, l'Allemagne ou n'importe quelle autre faction à Civ, par contre faire la même chose avec l'Ethiopie à EU IV raconte déjà une histoire beaucoup plus intéressante, et bien différente de celle de la Bohème). 
> 
> 
> Non, la seule vraie raison en faveur de la symétrie c'est qu'un 4X - a fortiori un 4X spatial tel que présenté ces temps-ci - c'est une course, pas un jeu de stratégie. Et dans le cadre d'une course, faire partir tout le monde sur la même ligne se justifie. Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la variété/rejouabilité imho.


Je t'aime toi  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En même temps comment tu veux justifier des avancées technologiques sans la pression de la guerre ?


Sauf que la guerre ça n'est pas forcement que du militaire au final  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Sauf que la guerre ça n'est pas forcement que du militaire au final


 :tired:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ce que j'aime dans ce DD c'est qu'en lisant entre les lignes, il y a la quasi-confirmation que les vaisseaux commerciaux arriveront dans le jeu un jour ou l'autre. Le reste est mineur.


Ben avant de mettre des vaisseaux commerciaux il faudrait avoir un commerce qui sert à quelque chose.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ce que j'aime dans ce DD c'est qu'en lisant entre les lignes, il y a la quasi-confirmation que les vaisseaux commerciaux arriveront dans le jeu un jour ou l'autre. Le reste est mineur.


En même temps, la quasi confirmation d'un truc qui pourrait venir un jour ou l'autre ça nous avance pas des masses non plus note bien  ::P: 





> Je t'aime toi


T'inquiète pas va, tu changeras d'avis au prochain antédiluvien qui va se faire griller par la technocratie  ::XD::

----------


## Oor-tael

Le carnet de développement d'aujourd'hui est bien plus aguicheur que le précédent je trouve. La partie militaire, à défaut d'avoir de la concurrence, devrait devenir bien plus intéressante !

----------


## Sabordage

Salut les canards, premier post sur vos forums que je regarde depuis longtemps  ::): 

J'ai une petite question aux joueurs de Stellaris. Est-ce que vous pensez qu'en l'état il mérite que je l'achète comme mon prochain jeu ? (en octobre vu que je me fais Mad max là  :Cigare:  )
J'ai passé des nuits blanches sur EU III (je dois avoir plus de cent heures de jeu ce qui est énorme pour moi), j'ai bien aimé CK II même si je suis très mauvais et j'ai jamais touché à EU IV. 

Vaut mieux que je laisse Stellaris de côté le temps qu'il s'améliore quitte à me pencher sur EU IV ou il vaut le coup dès maintenant ? 

Merci  ::):

----------


## nutopia

Je n'ai rien contre toi et je ne t'accuse pas de troll... Mais en fait toutes les trois pages la même question est posée et déclenche un beau bordel sur ce topic...

----------


## Sabordage

Arf, pardon alors. Je viens pas troller pourtant. 

Du coup évitez de vous étriper je vais fouiller le topic  ::):

----------


## farfrael

Si tu as autant aime EU3, achètes EU4 et fais toi plaisir.

----------


## Turgon

Achète toi EU4 et deviens le Khan.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Achète toi EU4 et deviens le Khan.




 :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:  :Mellow2:

----------


## Oor-tael

Si tu es près de tes sous et deja gros joueur de Paradox, mieux vaut attendre, oui. En revanche si tu peux lâcher le prix d'un jeu sans exiger que chaque centime en vaille la peine, et qu'en plus le jeu te fait de l'oeil, tu peux clairement y aller. Tu resteras un poil sur ta faim, mais pas avant 20 bonnes heures de jeu.

----------


## Sabordage

D'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses !




> Si tu es près de tes sous et deja gros joueur de Paradox, mieux vaut attendre, oui. En revanche si tu peux lâcher le prix d'un jeu sans exiger que chaque centime en vaille la peine, et qu'en plus le jeu te fait de l'oeil, tu peux clairement y aller. Tu resteras un poil sur ta faim, mais pas avant 20 bonnes heures de jeu.


Bah si justement je suis dans une optique ou chaque euro compte, si j'achète un jeu il faut pas que je me dise "Pas terrible mais tant pis". Un jeu acheté doit être un jeu joué (le plus possible)  ::): 

Je pense que je vais voir si des patchs arrivent d'ici octobre sinon je vais prendre EU IV et y passer assez d'heures pour patienter en attendant unne meilleure version de Stellaris  ::):

----------


## Turgon

Non mais même avec des patchs, il vaudra moins qu'EU4, surtout si tu étais fan du 3.

----------


## Darkath

> D'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses !
> 
> 
> 
> Bah si justement je suis dans une optique ou chaque euro compte, si j'achète un jeu il faut pas que je me dise "Pas terrible mais tant pis". Un jeu acheté doit être un jeu joué (le plus possible) 
> 
> Je pense que je vais voir si des patchs arrivent d'ici octobre sinon je vais prendre EU IV et y passer assez d'heures pour patienter en attendant unne meilleure version de Stellaris


Y'a une grosse promo sur EU4 collection sur steam, je te conseille de foncer dessus.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Y'a une grosse promo sur EU4 collection sur steam, je te conseille de foncer dessus.


Gaffe par contre au pack appellé justement "EU4 Collection", y'a pas les DLC les plus intéressants dedans (Art of War, Cossacks, Common sense, etc.). Mieux vaut acheter le jeu de base et prendre qq dlcs essentiels selon l'envie et le budget dispo.

----------


## Darkath

> Gaffe par contre au pack appellé justement "EU4 Collection", y'a pas les DLC les plus intéressants dedans (Art of War, Cossacks, Common sense, etc.). Mieux vaut acheter le jeu de base et prendre qq dlcs essentiels selon l'envie et le budget dispo.


à 24€ au lieu de 92, même si y'a plein de truc pas ouf, c'est quand même un bon plan.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> à 24€ au lieu de 92, même si y'a plein de truc pas ouf, c'est quand même un bon plan.


Je suis d'accord, mais si on est à l'euro près et vu que le reste des contenus sont aussi en promo, je me dis que c'est 24 € mieux investis sur des DLC plus couillus (24€ c'est art of war + cossacks + common sense + res publica + au choix El Dorado/WoN/Conquest of Paradise).

----------


## Sabordage

Merci de me donner ce bon plan mais malheureusement j'ai pas internet sur mon PC pour l'instant et je dois finir Mad Max donc je pense le prendre vers octobre quand tout ça sera arrangé !  ::):

----------


## Groufac

> In Stellaris: Leviathans, the galaxy will be filled anew with adventure and challenge as your new and naïve space-faring empire comes face-to-face and ship-to-ship with a host of dangers and rewards.
> 
> Guardians: Powerful space entities with mysterious origins and motives. Fight or investigate them to unlock technologies and gain access to great treasures.
> Enclaves: Independent outposts of traders and artists who are willing to make a deal. Exchange resources, purchase information about the galaxy, or commission a great work of art for your empire. 
> War In Heaven: Where will your fledgling empire lie if two ancient Fallen Empires decide to renew old grievances in a War in Heaven? Will you err on the side of caution and take a side with the stronger power, or will you strike at both whilst they are occupied with their own titanic struggle?
> 
> Leviathans is the first Story Pack for Stellaris, Paradox Development Studio’s best-selling science fiction strategy game. With new events, new species portraits, new encounters and new options, Leviathans adds a lot of new material, including new music and sounds, to one of 2016’s biggest strategy hits.

----------


## IriK

> 


Je suis le seul à voir Leviathan... de ME ? Et pas juste pour le noms hein  ::ninja:: 

Le commerce arrive donc avec ces Enclaves marchandes.

----------


## Oor-tael

Oui ce sera minimaliste pour du "commerce"... 
Paradoxalement, ce qui m'attire le plus dans ce DLC, ce sont les nouvelles musiques ! J'espère qu'elles seront aussi bonnes que les premières.

----------


## IriK

L'idée de guerre galactique entre les Empires Déchus est pas mal (je conseil de suivre les Dev Diaries traduits Mundus Bellicus), mais avec des combats qui rame dès qu'il y a un peu plus de 50k vaisseaux de chaque coté, disons que ça pourrait vite faire plouf...

----------


## zivilain

50K ? Petit Joueur.  :Cigare:  J'ai faut sauté la limite de flottes et je regrette un brin. C'est génial d'avoir plein de flottes, ça donne aussi des frappes plus profondes en territoire ennemi. Ca rend caduque les forteresses et autres stations de défense, pas folichonne de base. Ca donne une impression de puissance à ton empire en adéquation avec son importance, mais bordel le jeu rame à mort dès qu'une guerre s'enclenche, donc ça gâche tout le plaisir.

----------


## IriK

> 50K ? Petit Joueur.


Certain compense par la taille mais pas besoin de ça pour tenir face à un Fallen :



Spoiler Alert! 









Tu disais ?  :Eclope: 

Avec l'arrivée du DLC et de la MAJ, ce sera nettement plus difficile de réitérer ça par contre  ::unsure::

----------


## Siscka

Mouai ça me fait chier qu'ils sortent un dlc alors que le jeu de base il manque plein de trucs + pas grande profondeur + on se fait vite chier.

Autant sur EU ça m'avait pas choqué mais là :/

----------


## MikeFriks

> Mouai ça me fait chier qu'ils sortent un dlc alors que le jeu de base il manque plein de trucs + pas grande profondeur + on se fait vite chier.
> 
> Autant sur EU ça m'avait pas choqué mais là :/


Clairement, j'ai commencé à m'y mettre sérieusement récemment, c'est amusant de découvrir, d'explorer, d'étudier des civilisations à des âges primitifs. Puis viennent les guerres, c'est pas mal mais ça sera à celui qui aura la plus grande puissance de feu. Niveau diplomatie, on est assez limité, niveau espionnage on ne peut rien saboter ou savoir de l'ennemi.

Après Cities Skylines, me voilà encore sur ma faim, avec des DLC cosmétiques ou qui n'apportent quasi rien au jeu ... :/

----------


## zivilain

Irik, plus besoin de compenser à mon stade, juste rouler sur les autres, pour conquérir le reste de la galaxie. 

I'm blue Dabidi Dabida...

----------


## IriK

T'a joué jusqu'en 2900 ?  :Pouah: 
Tu m'étonne que tu roule sur la galaxie ; encore qu'il te reste des adversaires  ::trollface:: 
Passé le sauvetage de la galaxie par mes mando'ade, j'ai lâché vers 2500  :^_^:

----------


## zivilain

Je prends mon temps et je fais durer cette partie en attendant la prochaine grosse MàJ. J'ai gagné par domination y a un moment et j'ai écrasé dans l'oeuf la révolte des IA, de façon expéditive. J'ai trouvé leur planète qui était dans un autre empire à l'époque mais osef. J'ai envoyé mes flottes raser les défenses et flottes en orbite, je l'ai occupée et je l'ai annexé avant de désassembler les robots présents. Rapide, c'est nettement moins dur à gérer que les entités extradimensionelles qui poppent avec toujours des flottes énormes.

----------


## IriK

> Rapide, c'est nettement moins dur à gérer que les entités extradimensionelles qui poppent avec toujours des flottes énormes.


Je confirme, c'est bien chiant, surtout quand elle pop sur le territoire d'un empire Déchus qui ne te laisse pas passé  :Boom:  (autres parties).

Et vue qu'en plus tu ne peut pas leurs déclaré la guerre (pour l'instant du moins, je crois qu'avec la MAJ ça changera),
tes alliés ou vassaux ne servent à rien  :Facepalm:

----------


## CQFD

Hello,
Ne serions-nous pas en plein concours de mesure ?  ::siffle:: 
Je suis assez impressionné par les empires monstrueux que vous êtes capables de créer. Perso, ça me donne mal à la tête et surtout je trouve que je perds mon temps car je suis d'accord avec vous sur un point : Stellaris doit creuser un peu le mid-game pour nous offrir des rebondissements qui maintiennent l'envie (d'avoir envie ?) de continuer les parties.
Cependant, et plus globalement, existe-t-il un seul 4X qui réussisse cette prouesse ? Même avec Sins, tu finis souvent en mode "BTP"...

----------


## zivilain

Petite question, un cuirassé type vous l'équipez comment et utilisez vous les chasseurs/bombardiers sur vos builds de croiseurs ou cuirassés ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Quand je vois ce genre d'annonce de Paradox j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ils sont complétement à l'ouest des besoins de leurs jeu...

https://www.facebook.com/StellarisGa...9060018029902/

J'ai refait une partie avec des mod... Même avec le mid game est d'un chiant, les ia sont nul... J'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à grossir ma flotte pour annexer mes voisins 1 a 1 sans aucun défi...

----------


## Harlockin

Ben faut bien que les artistes qu'ils emploient boss, surtout qu'ils doivent avoir des outils qui automatises l'ajout de races donc ça requiert pas spécialement qu'un dev passe du temps là dessus

----------


## Darkath

Ajouter un portrait dans stellaris est super facile, genre c'est pas beaucoup plus qu'un glissé déposé dans le bon dossier. le plus compliqué étant en effet de le dessiner et de l'animer.

----------


## zivilain

Tu as déjà mis en place un mod portrait, Darkath ? C'est certes facile, mais c'est bien relou quand même de créer les fichiers annexes. Et leur manie d'avoir centré les portraits à gauche au lieu du milieu, du coup faut les retoucher après avoir testé les dimensions pour que ça colle bien au centre... Bref facile mais un poil fastidieux quand même.

----------


## Snakeshit

> Tu as déjà mis en place un mod portrait, Darkath ? C'est certes facile, mais c'est bien relou quand même de créer les fichiers annexes. Et leur manie d'avoir centré les portraits à gauche au lieu du milieu, du coup faut les retoucher après avoir testé les dimensions pour que ça colle bien au centre... Bref facile mais un poil fastidieux quand même.


Pas un soucis pour leurs artistes je pense.

----------


## zivilain

Pour eux non, mais je trouve le "modding" des portraits par très user friendly comparativement à d'autres jeux.

----------


## Darkath

Oui enfin c'est pour ça que le jour de la sortie y'avait 300 mods de portraits ^^

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est pas un décentrage ou des fichiers annexes qui vont arreter les moddeurs de toute façon.  ::P:

----------


## zivilain

Non clairement, j'en suis à mon 3° par contre pour une raison inconnue, je n'arrive pas à les uploader. Ca plante à la remontée.

----------


## IriK

Putaing de flotte tridimensionnelle qui repop toutes les 5 min  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  !
J'arrive à les tenir à distances avec mes 50 cuirassés à canon de foudre mais c'est chaud du slip d'avancé dans leurs espace sauvage.
Dès qu'elles s'approchent trop ou pop 3 flottes de 50K d'un coups, c'est recharge obligé...
Et ces foutu IA qui ne servent à rien  :Facepalm:

----------


## zivilain

Fais comme moi tu les vires, tu ne gardes que les courges et les IA rebelles.  ::siffle::

----------


## IriK

L'une des nouvelles musique pour le DLC Leviathan :




Devrait y avoir 20min de nouveaux soundtrack, mais j'espère que c'est vraiment nouveau, car ci-dessus c'est juste un remix  :tired:

----------


## Oor-tael

Oh tu es dur...
Je dirais plutôt qu'elle est dans le thème. En tous cas je l'aime bien !

----------


## zivilain

J'ai hâte qu'ils implémentent de nouvelles conditions de victoires. Je viens de lancer une partie avec une race collectiviste, xénophobe et militariste et je suis en 2350 et j'ai déjà bientôt gagné... Ca change de races pacifistes et des guerres de libération au lieu de libre sous peine de se manger un malus de Bonheur.

----------


## Oor-tael

> J'ai hâte qu'ils implémentent de nouvelles conditions de victoires.


C'est clair ! Mais pour l'instant, j'ai pas vu passer l'info... Pourtant j'ai posé la question sur Twitter et elle a été reprise, lorsqu'ils demandaient l'avis de la communauté. 
J'espère qu'ils ont ça dans les cartons !

----------


## IriK

> Oh tu es dur...
> Je dirais plutôt qu'elle est dans le thème. En tous cas je l'aime bien !


Nan, réaliste  ::trollface:: 
C'est bien _Sigma Tauri_ remixer, du moins au début  ::P: 






> C'est clair ! Mais pour l'instant, j'ai pas vu passer l'info... Pourtant j'ai posé la question sur Twitter et elle a été reprise, lorsqu'ils demandaient l'avis de la communauté. 
> J'espère qu'ils ont ça dans les cartons !


Il y en a une avec les Fédérations de sure mais j'ai pas vue autre chose de confirmer dans les _Diaries_ à ce sujet.

----------


## IriK

Les Klingons prochainement dans Stellaris  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

Le bloom shader. Un truc complètement inutile donc complètement indispensable.

----------


## Tenebris

Bon du coup, c'est mort pour l'intégration du civilian trade dans Heinlein? J'en ai vu trace nulle part si ce n'est un espoir de Wizz que ce soit intégré un jour.

----------


## Aramchek

> Bon du coup, c'est mort pour l'intégration du civilian trade dans Heinlein? J'en ai vu trace nulle part si ce n'est un espoir de Wizz que ce soit intégré un jour.


C'est pas au programme de ce patch plus tard surement.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nohmas

J'ai aussi un peu de mal à voir ce qu'ils préparent vraiment dans Heinlein, en dehors des trucs secondaires dont je me fous un peu comme les textures/bloom, les nouveaux portraits... Par exemple, pour le combat, j'ai bien vu une refonte des modules et d'une partie de l'armement pour la construction des vaisseaux, les modifications dans les trajectoires des vaisseaux (je ne sais pas s'il y a un impact autre que cosmétique) mais rien vu sur l'organisation des flottes (vaisseaux en mode escorte ou protection / interception...), la possibilité de prioriser des cibles ou de ne pas engager des vaisseaux civils. Pas vu non plus grand chose sur la gestion par l'IA des secteurs, sur le commerce, sur l'espionnage...

----------


## nutopia

Mais?! Mais de quoi tu te plains, on te dit qu'il va y avoir des portraits pooshhhhhoooooooo!!!! ::ninja::

----------


## Harlockin

Gratuits en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Aramchek

Faut bien que les graphistes s'occupent, vous êtes jamais content  ::|:  moi je compte l'acheter cette extension.  ::ninja::

----------


## Groomy

Une meilleur IA pour les secteurs c'est dedans ça par contre. Dev Diary précédent je crois.

----------


## zivilain

Ok pour les portraits, s'ils veulent tant que ça fait pas sauter les mods portraits déjà parus, comme ça a été le cas avec la précédente grosse MàJ... 
j'attends plus la refonte des flottes de guerre et gestion des secteurs que de nouvelles races qu'on peut rajouter en moddant.

----------


## IriK

> Ok pour les portraits, s'ils veulent tant que ça fait pas sauter les mods portraits déjà parus, comme ça a été le cas avec la précédente grosse MàJ...


Tu rage car tu utilise des portraits Manga trop bizarre  ::trollface::

----------


## Daesmon

ah, s'ils pouvaient ajouter un bouton "virer les crises de fin" sur l'écran, cela éviterait de toucher le param comme un goret ...
car bon, ces crises ont tendance à trop aider en démolissant mes adversaires  ::(:

----------


## zivilain

J'utilise les mods muvluv (retouché sinon il fonctionne plus) et daitekoku pour avoir plus de choix humains et un mod perso basé sur les Vodyani d'endless space 2 :

----------


## Darkath

> daitekoku


:modobell:

 :Sweat:

----------


## zivilain

Je ne sais pas d'où ça vient à l'origine mais vu l'expression de Darkath, j'irai pas voir. ^^

----------


## Harlockin

C'est un Light Novel qui "reprend" en parodiant la seconde guerre mondiale en plaçant ça dans l'espace en changeant les noms de pays pour pas faire trop réaliste non plus. Après j'y ai jamais joué mais je trouve pas de truc valant un modobell via la recherche google^^

(et a coté ça matte et parles d'anime ou ils font des batailles de fesses dans le topic des animes  ::ninja:: )

Edit: ok le jeux est marqué 18+ donc doit y avoir du p0rn ^^'

----------


## Whiskey

A noter que le dlc leviathan est en preco chez paradox a 9.99 €

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/stellar...han-story-pack

----------


## Darkath

> C'est un Light Novel qui "reprend" en parodiant la seconde guerre mondiale en plaçant ça dans l'espace en changeant les noms de pays pour pas faire trop réaliste non plus. Après j'y ai jamais joué mais je trouve pas de truc valant un modobell via la recherche google^^


C'est même un mini 4X en fait, ça aurait pu éventuellement être rigolo sans le pr0n malsain.

----------


## IriK

> daitekoku pour avoir plus de choix humains


 :Gerbe:  (les gouts et les couleurs)

----------


## zivilain

J'aime pas les humains standards du jeu, je trouve qu'ils se ressemblent tous.

----------


## Calvitruc

Woh. C'est raciste.

----------


## hein

Je dirais plutot Antispecisme

----------


## nutopia

Tu perds ton sang froid.

----------


## LePoulpe

Une session twitch.tv de notre côté si ça intéresse quelques canards :

https://www.twitch.tv/mundusbellicus

----------


## PeterKmad

Heinlein 1.3 - Full Patch Note

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-notes.975458/

Vivement Jeudi.

----------


## Aramchek



----------


## nutopia

> Heinlein 1.3 - Full Patch Note
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-notes.975458/
> 
> Vivement Jeudi.


Ah? C'est vrai que ce n'est pas comme s'il se passait quelque chose d'important dans le domaine spatial aujourd'hui. ::ninja:: 

Je ne comprends pas dans l'image au-dessus: dans "habitaility rework" "on how far away something is on the planet wheel"

Ouate daze ite mine? 

Et je n'ai jamais trouvé ça très réaliste le coup d'une planète = un type de climat/environnement...

Ils continuent leur troll avec "humanoid portraits" dans "Majors" et "sector improvements" dans "Minors".

----------


## Volcano

> Ah? C'est vrai que ce n'est pas comme s'il se passait quelque chose d'important dans le domaine spatial aujourd'hui.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas dans l'image au-dessus: dans "habitaility rework" "on how far away something is on the planet wheel"
> 
> Ouate daze ite mine?


Je crois que c'est leur échelle climatique qui est en forme de roue, un truc comme ça.




> Et je n'ai jamais trouvé ça très réaliste le coup d'une planète = un type de climat/environnement...


On est d'accord, mais je pense que c'est un clin d'oeil à Star Wars, où l'ont trouve aussi des planètes n'ayant qu'un seul type de climat.




> Ils continuent leur troll avec "humanoid portraits" dans "Majors" et "sector improvements" dans "Minors".


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Le full patch note donne clairement envie d'y retourner. Je crois très fort en Stellaris, finalement plus qu'en HoI4 "WC en 3 heures" en pratique, mais il était loin d'être fini. Ce 1.3 me semble être une vraie étape majeure vers du très bon. Il manque encore le commerce, des conditions de victoire, un revamp total des secteurs (j'attends de voir en pratique ce que donne le 1.3 là dessus) et surement d'autres choses qui auraient du être là depuis le début mais tout le reste me semble aller dans le bon sens (et l'essentiel arrive gratuitement).

----------


## Nelfe

> On est d'accord, mais je pense que c'est un clin d'oeil à Star Wars, où l'ont trouve aussi des planètes n'ayant qu'un seul type de climat.


C'est aussi sûrement plus facile à gérer, même si avec leur système de tuiles sur les planètes on pourrait avoir des climats/biomes différents pour chaque planète.

----------


## LeLiquid

Yep j'attend aussi un système commercial efficace pour m'y remettre et retenter le coup avec mes pacifistes.

J'ai la flemme de lire le patch note, ça bouge au niveau des combats ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

En l'état Stellaris deviens jouable ? C'est horrible de pas avoir un vrai jeu qui tiens ces promesses.

Stellaris : Déception par manque de profondeur et bugs
Master of Orion : Manque de profondeur
GalCiv 3 : mécanique de chie et bug a foison
Stardrive 2 : Bug a foison

C'est si dure de sortie un 4x qui tient un peu la route !? Après 25  ans à essayer on effleure pas les vieux ancêtres.

----------


## Harlockin

Aurora 4x  ::ninja::

----------


## Sorkar

> Aurora 4x


C'est pas le 4x fourni avec excel et où il est interdit de s'amuser ca ? Paye ta référence  ::|: 



Spoiler Alert! 


  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je rajoute :

Aurora : Ergonomie imbitable et impossible de finir une partie sans faire péter la centrale nucléaire du coin.  ::ninja::

----------


## zivilain

Je ne peux plus jouer depuis la dernière MàJ, le jeu n'arrête pas de planter...
Il doit y avoir une incompatibilité avec un des mods que j'utilise, youpi...

----------


## IriK

> Il doit y avoir une incompatibilité avec un des mods que j'utilise, youpi...


Joue pas au surpris et met ton jeu en Beta  ::trollface::

----------


## zivilain

Trop tard, j'ai viré toutes mes sauvegardes de la 1.2.*, je vais traquer le mode chieur et le virer. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un mod portrait comme pour la dernière version. J'avais espéré que ça ne ferait pas la même... Je suis trop optimiste parfois. ^^

----------


## Aramchek

> Je rajoute :
> 
> Aurora : Ergonomie imbitable et impossible de finir une partie sans faire péter la centrale nucléaire du coin.


Je rajoute endless space : Trop gamey pas assez organique  ::trollface::

----------


## Kruos

> Je rajoute endless space : Trop gamey pas assez organique


Comme le nouveau MoO en somme. "Gamey" et simpliste.

----------


## Groomy

Histoire de le citer : Distant Worlds (le meilleur 4X spatial pour moi)

----------


## Aramchek

Distant worlds : N'a pas besoin de toi pour jouer.  ::ninja::

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Sword of the Stars tient très bien la route !

----------


## Aramchek

le 1 ou le 2 ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Groomy

Ah ouais le premier, 2ème meilleur 4X.


> Distant worlds : N'a pas besoin de toi pour jouer.


Preuve de sa qualité (et suffit de désactiver les automatismes).

----------


## Aramchek

D’où le  ::ninja::

----------


## Railgun

Mes premières impressions sur Heinlein et Leviathans : un net mieux sur les mécaniques existantes, même si ce n'est pas fini (il faut encore s'occuper des guerres qui se jouent en une simple bataille, par exemple).

Surtout, il faut maintenant qu'ils developpent le jeu en profondeur. Comparé à EUIV ou CK2 il y a bien peu à faire, peu de vie, peu de richesse.

----------


## Daesmon

sacré patch en tout cas
en me basant sur http://www.stellariswiki.com/Patch_1.3 cela change pas mal de façon de jouer ( même si cela ne révolutionne pas, on est d'accord )

----------


## AKDrum

> Surtout, il faut maintenant qu'ils developpent le jeu en profondeur. Comparé à EUIV ou CK2 il y a bien peu à faire, peu de vie, peu de richesse.


C'est forcément tentant, mais on peut difficilement comparer Stellaris qui a cinq mois et EUIV et CKII qui ont respectivement 3 et 4 ans  ::): . Ca viendra sans doute pour Stellaris de toute façon.

----------


## zivilain

Petit début de partie rapide, j'ai débloqué pas mal de petites choses intéressantes. Déjà les torpilles ne sont plus que sur les corvettes et ils ont une cadence de tir de 20s et on ne peut en mettre qu'une. Ensuite les défenses de pont c'est uniquement sur les destroyers. Il va falloir bien équilibré ses flottes. Les ordinateurs de combat ont changé aussi, au premier niveau, j'en suis que là, les corvettes vont forcément en agressif et les destroyers plus défensifs et puis il y a la postcombustion pour booster la vitesse de combat. Et puis un truc, mais je ne sais pas encore si c'est un bug ou non, j'espère pas, on ne peut plus faire d'échange technologique avec nos protectorats. C'est un peu poil gênant pour en faire des vassaux passé un moment de notre développement technologique. Et sinon, on peut désactiver les crises, bon c'est tout ou rien mais c'est déjà ça.

Je n'ai pas épluché le rapport de la màj, mais j'ai constaté une disparation des bâtiments apportant des bonus en moral ou réduction d'éthique. Durant mon début de partie, je n'en ai eu aucun à débloquer.

----------


## Groomy

> C'est forcément tentant, mais on peut difficilement comparer Stellaris qui a cinq mois et EUIV et CKII qui ont respectivement 3 et 4 ans . Ca viendra sans doute pour Stellaris de toute façon.


On parle de EU4 ou CK2 même à leur sortie.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le fameux débat "je suis pas content" contre les "Ça va venir". 
Mais à l'aube des EA et des jeux en kit, personnellement je commence a fatiguer de toujours devoir attendre encore et encore pour être déçu.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Le fameux débat "je suis pas content" contre les "Ça va venir". 
> Mais à l'aube des EA et des jeux en kit, personnellement je commence a fatiguer de toujours devoir attendre encore et encore pour être déçu.


C'est pour ça que je n'ai plus acheté de jeux depuis un moment. Je les achète une fois finis et soldés. 

Mon dernier regret aura été Cities Skyline et ses DLC qui n'apportent quasi rien (merci les mods de sauver le jeu). Stellaris s'améliore apparemment, mais très lentement, avec des idées qui auraient dû être implantées bien avant.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Surtout que dans la plupart des cas... ben ça viens jamais. C'est la vérité.  ::sad::

----------


## Cedski

> C'est pour ça que je n'ai plus acheté de jeux depuis un moment. Je les achète une fois finis et soldés. 
> 
> Mon dernier regret aura été Cities Skyline et ses DLC qui n'apportent quasi rien (merci les mods de sauver le jeu). Stellaris s'améliore apparemment, mais très lentement, avec des idées qui auraient dû être implantées bien avant.


Enfin Cities Skyline était bon de base, avec du tas de contenu. Certes leur politique de DLC devient exaspérante, mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il faut oublier que le jeu est bon, de base.
Pour Stellaris c'est un peu différent...

----------


## Tchey

Toujours oublié, et pourtant pour moi le meilleurs 4X spatial : 

Star Ruler 2 + mod Rising Star

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=355873534

----------


## AKDrum

> On parle de EU4 ou CK2 même à leur sortie.


C'est ce que je me suis dit après coup  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Railgun

Stellaris à surtout besoin de gros ajouts au niveau du gameplay, en diplomatie et développement d'Empire. Des trucs à construire qui ne soient pas juste des +1/upgrade de batiments, des machins à developper, de la diplomatie "à la paradox", bref, des mécanismes plus que du contenu. Qu'on aie continuellement des choix à faire au niveau du milieu de partie.

Je pense que l'ajout de conditions de victoires "classiques" était une erreur, parce qu'en forcant le principe 4X du "1 seul gagnant", le jeu devient forcément une lutte pour vaincre tous les autres empires, ce qui donne une place prepondérante à l'aspect militaire qui n'est pas forcément aussi importante dans EU4, Vicky II ou CK2. Cela donne en général un côté un peu factice, "faux jeton", aux relations diplomatiques positives : un accord qui bénéficie a l'autre faction n'a de sens que si l'on peut garder un avantage sur cette faction, par exemple. Du coup, un gros pan de ce qui fait la saveur des jeux parados y est perdu, c'est un peu dommage.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Stellaris à surtout besoin de gros ajouts au niveau du gameplay, en diplomatie et développement d'Empire. Des trucs à construire qui ne soient pas juste des +1/upgrade de batiments, des machins à developper, de la diplomatie "à la paradox", bref, des mécanismes plus que du contenu. Qu'on aie continuellement des choix à faire au niveau du milieu de partie.


Clairement !




> Je pense que l'ajout de conditions de victoires "classiques" était une erreur, parce qu'en forcant le principe 4X du "1 seul gagnant", le jeu devient forcément une lutte pour vaincre tous les autres empires, ce qui donne une place prepondérante à l'aspect militaire


Je pense au contraire que c'était une excellente idée... simplement ils ont fait les choses à moitié. Regarde Civilization : le jeu ne pousse absolument pas à la guerre. Mais parce que les victoires alternatives ne reposent pas du tout sur la taille du territoire. Or toutes les victoires de Stellaris reposent d'une manière ou d'une autre sur la taille de l'empire. Tant qu'il n'y aura pas de victoire scientifique, spirituelle, culturelle ou économique... ce sera la guerre et pis c'est tout. C'est mon plus gros reproche au jeu depuis le début.

----------


## PeterKmad

Ce patch (et le DLC) est une globalement réussite, mais il y a encore du travail pour que le jeu gagne en profondeur. Et on aimerait bien un système de secteur enfin fiable et efficace, nom de Zeus !

En tout cas, je m'amuse plus sur ce jeu que sur Civ6, qui malgré toutes ses qualités ludiques, ne m'offre pas l’immersion d'un  titre comme CK2 ou Stellaris. J'espère qu'ils sauront développer et améliorer les spécificités qui font le charme (relatif ne nous emballons pas) des productions Paradox.

Et sinon, les conditions de victoires, je m'en bats les steaks, puisque je me construit les miens en fonction du RP que je me suis inventé, et des opportunités liés au RNG de la partie en cours. Et çà ne me dérange pas de "perdre", si cette défaite a du sens en terme narratif (au même titre qu'il faut accepter de "perdre" contre les mongols à CK2).

----------


## Belhoriann

Nouveau journal de dev : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-ahead.978042/

Ils exposent un peu les futurs plans. Je cite :




> - Fleshing out the mid- and lategame through the addition of more interesting narratives and 'galactic events' akin to Awakened Fallen Empires that shake up the galactic scene.
> - Improving the internal workings of empires, making pops and leaders more interesting, and making empires feel more alive.
> - Expanding on the ethics system, creating more unique playstyles and enhancing roleplaying.


C'est plutôt pas mal ça. Par contre là :




> NOTE: THIS IS NOT AN EXHAUSTIVE OR FINAL LIST, AND NOTHING BELOW IS CERTAIN TO HAPPEN!
> Ship appearance that differs for each empire, so no two empires' ships look exactly the same.
> More story events and reactive narratives that give a sense of an unfolding story as you play.
> More potential for empire customization, ability to build competitive 'tall' empires.
> Deeper Federations that start out as loose alliances and can eventually be turned into single states through diplomatic manuevering.
> Ability to set rights and obligations for particular species in your empire.
> Global food that can be shared between planets.
> Superweapons and planet killers.
> Ability to construct space habitats and ringworlds.
> ...


Je suis le seul à penser que ce n'est pas ce dont le jeu à besoin ?
Là c'est plus de narration, plus de trucs cool qui font boum, et deux ou trois broutilles à côté.
Le seul truc intéressant est le "space UN" apportant de la politique interstellaire.
C'est justement ça qu'il faudrait apporter au jeu, plus de mécaniques liées à la diplomatie, à l'influence, au commerce, à la religion, pour étoffer le côté émergeant du gameplay.

----------


## Tenebris

Faudrait surtout de l'espionnage pour faire des crasses aux autres empires.

----------


## Belhoriann

Aussi oui !

----------


## PeterKmad

> Faudrait surtout de l'espionnage pour faire des crasses aux autres empires.


Ah oui, c'est un ajout absolument indispensable, çà ! Ils y viendront probablement, mais on risque d'attendre un bon bout de temps.

Sinon, rappel pour les gens sérieux : essayez l'Alphamod, c'est vraiment de la bonne came, à condition de ne pas être allergique au micro-management des planètes.

----------


## Sysco

Mais j en suis a + de 200h de jeu et je ne regrette rien.
Le dernier pacth ajoute plein de petite choses je suis très confiant !
Espionnage et autres arriveront avec un dlc

----------


## Anonyme899

Maintenant que le titre a été décanté en 1.3/1.3.1 

Le retravail sur l'IA des secteurs est arrivé à faire quoi?

----------


## Ashathorn

dites, c'est quoi les condtions pour la valeur en warscore des wargoal? pasque la 118 points de warscore pour vassaliser un empire de 3 planete...

----------


## zivilain

La proximité en fait partie, plus c'est près de toi, plus c'est facile, un truc que j'ai remarqué. Mais t'emmerde pas si la nation est frontalière, tu les libères puis tu demandes la vassalisation. Ca fonctionne pas mal, ça donne un vassal ayant la même éthique que toi et ça demande moins de points de conflit.

----------


## beuargh

> La proximité en fait partie, plus c'est près de toi, plus c'est facile, un truc que j'ai remarqué. Mais t'emmerde pas si la nation est frontalière, tu les libères puis tu demandes la vassalisation. Ca fonctionne pas mal, ça donne un vassal ayant la même éthique que toi et ça demande moins de points de conflit.


Ca marche même mieux comme ça. Et c'est la seule façon de vassaliser un empire déchu.

----------


## IriK

> Ca marche même mieux comme ça. Et c'est la seule façon de vassaliser un empire déchu.


Ou sinon prendre ses planètes et purgé sa population  :Eclope: 

Faut faire gaffe a la libération de planètes/anneaux de déchus : quand j'avais fait ça (ça remonte néanmoins) mon vassale prenait un temps fou à intégrer en raison de ses techs et bâtiments spéciaux  ::|:

----------


## zivilain

Les empires déchus, je les incorpore d'office dans mon empire si je peux faire des guerres libres, c'est intéressant vu les bâtiments qu'ils ont. Après purge de toutes les pops sauf une le temps d'y mettre sa propre pop, si leur idéologie ne colle pas. :D

----------


## nutopia

Sous linux apparemment je ne peux pas attribuer des raccourcis avec CTRL+n . C'est super chiant... Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème?

----------


## Darkath

:Bave:

----------


## Cedski

C'est un peu le bordel la politique chez toi, non ???  :^_^:

----------


## Ashathorn

C'est un gouvernement particulier?

----------


## Aarsk

C'est le contenu que Paradox prototype pour les prochains patchs. Apparemment, ils veulent modifier en profondeur la gestion des factions et de la population (notamment le système de divergence idéologique).

----------


## nutopia

Quelqu'un ici joue à Stellaris sur Linux?

----------


## nutopia

::unsure::

----------


## Turgon

Il n'est déjà pas certain de savoir si quelqu'un joue encore à Stellaris tout court...

----------


## nutopia

Oui oui on a compris, le jeu n'est pas assez bien pour toi. T'as sûrement tout fait, tout vu et on n'a sûrement pas le même niveau d'exigence. Mais vu le peu que je joue, pour moi il est très bien.

J'ai essayé de fouiller dans les fichiers de conf du jeu...

----------


## Sysco

> Il n'est déjà pas certain de savoir si quelqu'un joue encore à Stellaris tout court...


Qu'elle phrase puante ...

Quoi que certain en dise stellaris et l'un des meilleurs 4x de sortis. Même si je n'y joue pas sur Linux j'y joue encore beaucoup.

----------


## Da-Soth

Ca va les gars, faut se détendre un peu. On dirait que Turgon a insulté vos mamans.

----------


## Turgon

> Ca va les gars, faut se détendre un peu. On dirait que Turgon a insulté vos mamans.


Non seulement leurs mères, mais toute leur famille sur 3 générations ascendantes.

----------


## Kruos

> Qu'elle phrase puante ...
> 
> Quoi que certain en dise stellaris et l'un des meilleurs 4x de sortis. Même si je n'y joue pas sur Linux j'y joue encore beaucoup.


Te fatigues pas à répondre à ce troll, c'est l'aigri de service du topic (et expert en game design à ces heures ^^), perds pas ton temps. 

 ::P:

----------


## Sysco

Effectivement les troll on black list  ::):

----------


## Nohmas

Bah, si le patch 1.3 a réglé pas mal de choses, notamment amélioré significativement la gestion des secteurs par l'IA (bien qu'elle reste toujours très loin de concurrencer une gestion manuelle), il faut tout de même reconnaître que le jeu se révèle guère passionnant. J'ai recommencé une partie en 1.3, avec des pacifistes. J'ai signé des pactes de non agression ou d'alliance avec tous mes voisins, mon royaume est florissant et étendu, mais en une quarantaine d'années, il ne s'est strictement rien passé de palpitant. Je me borne à gérer mes systèmes, à en coloniser d'autres, et à explorer. Ca manque cruellement de dynamisme, d'animations.

----------


## Turgon

> ...


Oh là on se calme. Critiquer Stellaris est passible de blacklist. Je te prierais de te rappeler qu'il "et l'un des meilleurs 4x de sortis".
C'est forcément vrai si c'est écrit avec un tel niveau de dyslexie.

----------


## Seloune

Si je dis Distant Worlds, c'est considéré comme un troll?  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

Le jeu est plutôt interressant, mais qu'est ce qu'il est dur... On a fait deux parties en coop avec un ami et à chaque fois, je me suis fait plié par une guerre éclaire de l'IA... 

Je crois que j'ai pas tout compris aux mécanismes du jeu, mais même à valeur de flottes égales, je me fais rétamer par l'IA. Et surtout comment les IA font pour avoir de trois à quatre fois plus de systèmes que moi?  ::cry::

----------


## nutopia

> Oh là on se calme. Critiquer Stellaris est passible de blacklist. Je te prierais de te rappeler qu'il "et l'un des meilleurs 4x de sortis".
> C'est forcément vrai si c'est écrit avec un tel niveau de dyslexie.


Ça va le lourdingue de service. D'ailleurs tu n'envoies pas ton larbin/avocat - da-soth - cette fois?
Le jeu sera sorti depuis 5 ans, tu n'y auras pas joué depuis sa sortie et tu seras encore sur ce topic, attendant chaque occasion pour le dénigrer.

J'aime bien la modération ici. Les mecs peuvent dérailler complètement, aller jusqu'à parler des mères et autres, continuer leurs pleurnicheries sur 185 pages et tout va bien.

----------


## nutopia

> Le jeu est plutôt interressant, mais qu'est ce qu'il est dur... On a fait deux parties en coop avec un ami et à chaque fois, je me suis fait plié par une guerre éclaire de l'IA... 
> 
> Je crois que j'ai pas tout compris aux mécanismes du jeu, mais même à valeur de flottes égales, je me fais rétamer par l'IA. Et surtout comment les IA font pour avoir de trois à quatre fois plus de systèmes que moi?


Tu joues avec quel niveau de difficulté?
Essaie aussi dans un premier temps de jouer en solo, de désactiver le fait que certains empires commencent avec "de l'avance" pour t'habituer aux mécanismes du jeu.

----------


## smokytoks

> D'ailleurs tu n'envoies pas ton larbin/avocat - *da-soth* - cette fois?







> J'aime bien la modération ici. Les mecs peuvent dérailler complètement, aller jusqu'à parler des mères et autres, continuer leurs pleurnicheries sur 185 pages et tout va bien.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ça va le lourdingue de service. D'ailleurs tu n'envoies pas ton larbin/avocat - da-soth - cette fois?


En parlant de modération, ça te dirait de te calmer un peu ? Parce que si que tu veux que les insultes fusent vraiment, je suis en train de mettre en ligne les camions Katyusha. Alors tu fermes un peu ton claque merde, tu ranges ta fierté mal placée dans un endroit chaud et humide et tu arrêtes de nous casser les couilles avec ton jeu de merde.

----------


## nutopia

> En parlant de modération, ça te dirait de te calmer un peu ? Parce que si que tu veux que les insultes fusent vraiment, je suis en train de mettre en ligne les camions Katyusha. Alors tu fermes un peu ton claque merde, tu ranges ta fierté mal placée dans un endroit chaud et humide et tu arrêtes de nous casser les couilles avec ton jeu de merde.


Tu m'insultes. Tu me menaces. Et il faudrait que ce soit moi qui me calme parce que je ne supporte pas l'omerta mise en place par ta bande d'aigris qui règne sur ce topic depuis sa création? T'as vraiment des couilles planqué derrière ton écran. Il me parle de fierté alors qu'il est vexé à mort quand on lui montre qu'il n'est qu'un larbin. Deuxième fois qu'il vient défendre son petit copain de jeu.

----------


## Da-Soth

Pour le moment je ne t'ai ni insulté ni menacé. Je t'ai donné 3 ordres.

----------


## nutopia

> Pour le moment je ne t'ai ni insulté ni menacé. Je t'ai donné 3 ordres.


Tu m'as insulté et menacé et maintenant tu veux me rabaisser. Les larbins de ton espèce donnent des ordres derrière leur écran oui. Et ferment justement leur sale claque merde (dont tu parlais) dans la vraie vie.

----------


## Jaycie

Bonjour,

C'est ici le topic de SC ? Non parce que y'a la même ambiance de merde à base de fanboys qui insultent/foute dehors ceux qui trouvent que Stellaris n'est pas un super jeu non. Putain surtout Turgon et Da-Soth quoi, au niveau jeu paradox ils s'y connaissent pas mal.

Le début est super bon, mais ça s'essoufle rapidement après. C'est dommage, il faut juste espérer que les DLC remontent le tout.

----------


## smokytoks

> Le début est super bon, mais ça s'essoufle rapidement après. C'est dommage, il faut juste espérer que les DLC remontent le tout.


Tu parles du topac ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Tu m'insultes. Tu me menaces. Et il faudrait que ce soit moi qui me calme parce que je ne supporte pas l'omerta mise en place par ta bande d'aigris qui règne sur ce topic depuis sa création? T'as vraiment des couilles planqué derrière ton écran. Il me parle de fierté alors qu'il est vexé à mort quand on lui montre qu'il n'est qu'un larbin. Deuxième fois qu'il vient défendre son petit copain de jeu.


T'as perdu, j'ai gagné, t'as édité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu parles du topac ?


Et des derniers posts.  ::trollface::

----------


## Jaycie

> Tu parles du topac ?


Oui aussi  ::P: 

Mais c'est une putain de déception ce jeu quand même.

----------


## hein

> Oui aussi 
> 
> Mais c'est une putain de déception ce jeu quand même.


Il y a moyen de le rattraper, il sera surement jouable en 2017 voir peut etre interessant en 2018 en attendant DW 2... oui je suis un optimiste de nature.

----------


## Jaycie

> Il y a moyen de le rattraper, il sera surement jouable en 2017 voir peut etre interessant en 2018 en attendant DW 2... oui je suis un optimiste de nature.


Ah mais j'ai foi en Paradox (encore que après Stellaris et HoI 4, un peu moins). Mais va falloir se sortir beaucoup les doigts du cul, c'est pas comme un EU4 ou un CK2 où tu avais déjà une bonne base

----------


## Exxon Valdez

Salut les canards (plus ou moins énervés - mais ça va c'est pas du niveau du chat de Wargame, quand même)

J'ai joué à à peu près tous les jeux Paradox depuis la création du studio et ai englouti des milliers d'heures dans leurs jeux (je ne veux pas me la péter ou me poser en expert mais je contextualise).
Stellaris est beau, avec un gameplay agréable et ambitieux (et c'est quand même déjà pas mal, non?), mais pour moi, et encore à l'heure actuelle, il manque vraiment beaucoup de contenu. Europa Universalis IV (ou encore pire, le 3, si on remonte un peu) souffraient un peu du même défaut de jeunesse. Mais ce n'était pas non plus à ce point. Et surtout, les contenus additionnels ont vite comblé le vide (avec parfois des choix étranges d'ailleurs). 
Pour Stellaris, je trouve que le rythme auquel le jeu s'étoffe est un peu lent. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il ne sera pas excellent dans quelques temps. Mais en attendant, les critiques quant à l'ennui qu'il peut procurer me semblent pertinentes.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ah mais j'ai foi en Paradox (encore que après Stellaris et HoI 4, un peu moins). Mais va falloir se sortir beaucoup les doigts du cul, c'est pas comme un EU4 ou un CK2 où tu avais déjà une bonne base


Ca commence avec HoI 4 qui est en bien meilleure état qu'à la sortie (bon faut pas s'emballer encore, il y a des points gênants, surtout celui qui le rend injouable en multi). Peut être qu'on peut espérer pour Stellaris. Il y a une bonne base en early-game et l'idée générale de leur 4x est séduisante. Mais le truc, c'est pour qu'il évolue, il faut que les DLC se vendent. C'est pas tout de les sortir. Si les joueurs se lassent, le jeu restera en l'état. C'est un peu la limite de leur politique commerciale de vouloir sortir des jeux en kits. Ca marche pour CK ou EU qui avaient déjà de bonnes bases moins pour un jeu "from scratch".

----------


## Exxon Valdez

> Ca marche pour CK ou EU qui avaient déjà de bonnes bases moins pour un jeu "from scratch".


CKII était déjà très riche à la release, oui (et offrait un gameplay vraiment novateur). EU IV, un peu moins. Surtout pour ceux qui venaient du III enrichi avec tous ses DLCS.

----------


## MatthewStone069

Oh putain les deux dernières pages de ce topic  ::love:: 
Comment 3 pélos qui viennent d'acheter le jeu insulte les vieux de la veille des canards. C'est beau  :Emo: 
Donnez nous de la golerie SVP !!!
Merci

----------


## Anonyme1202

:Popcorn: 

Vous savez ce qu'on dit sur le fait de trop bouger devant des Tyranaus0r.  ::ninja:: 

De toute façon les nouveaux ont toujours tort.  :Indeed:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca commence avec HoI 4 qui est en bien meilleure état qu'à la sortie (bon faut pas s'emballer encore, il y a des points gênants, surtout celui qui le rend injouable en multi).


Problème technique ou d'équilibrage ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Problème technique ou d'équilibrage ?


Pour le multi ? Tu as un exploit qui nique tout le jeu. Alors ça dérange pas quand tu joues bien accompagné mais il interdit tout jeu avec des inconnus.

Pour l'équilibrage, faudrait qu'ils revoient la guerre aérienne et navale. Et qu'il modifie le Japonais et les USA. Un petit nerf de l'URSS aussi serait pas mal et des UK coté aérien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> les vieux de la veille des canards.


Bon ça c'est pas forcément bien. Si j'avais passé autant de temps à faire autre chose, j'aurais peut être inventé un vaccin contre la faim.

----------


## pouet007

Ah la bonne vieille tradition CPC ... Cette manière si subtile d'informer et de susciter l'intérêt de ceux qui n'ont pas le jeu, cette façon exquise de répondre aux questions des spectateurs qui se tâtent à franchir le pas d'acheter (ou pas) un jeu, cette bonne ambiance endémique qui donne aux curieux de passage un petit goût dans la bouche si particulier à ce forum. 

Ne changez rien les gens, vous êtes parfaits.

----------


## MatthewStone069

> Bon ça c'est pas forcément bien. Si j'avais passé autant temps à faire autre chose, j'aurais peut être inventé un vaccin contre la faim.


CPC style dans toute sa splendeur
 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah la bonne vieille tradition CPC ... Cette manière si subtile d'informer et de susciter l'intérêt de ceux qui n'ont pas le jeu, cette façon exquise de répondre aux questions des spectateurs qui se tâtent à franchir le pas d'acheter (ou pas) un jeu, cette bonne ambiance endémique qui donne aux curieux de passage un petit goût dans la bouche si particulier à ce forum. 
> 
> Ne changez rien les gens, vous êtes parfaits.


CPC Style  ::ninja:: 
#jesuisgoleri

----------


## farfrael

> Pour le multi ? Tu as un exploit qui nique tout le jeu. Alors ça dérange pas quand tu joues bien accompagné mais il interdit tout jeu avec des inconnus.


C'est quoi l'exploit? C'est pas pour moi, c'est pour un pote ...  ::siffle::

----------


## Bah

> Bah, si le patch 1.3 a réglé pas mal de choses, notamment amélioré significativement la gestion des secteurs par l'IA (bien qu'elle reste toujours très loin de concurrencer une gestion manuelle), il faut tout de même reconnaître que le jeu se révèle guère passionnant. J'ai recommencé une partie en 1.3, avec des pacifistes. J'ai signé des pactes de non agression ou d'alliance avec tous mes voisins, mon royaume est florissant et étendu, mais en une quarantaine d'années, il ne s'est strictement rien passé de palpitant. Je me borne à gérer mes systèmes, à en coloniser d'autres, et à explorer. Ca manque cruellement de dynamisme, d'animations.


Je me suis pas encore lancé dans le jeu, j'attends de voir le suivi, mais de ce que tu expliques tu sembles avoir passablement crée un univers un peu plat avec ton choix de jeu non ? En faisant un mec qui joue le pacte de non agression à grande échelle, ça semble assez normal que pas grand chose se passe.

----------


## The Number 9

> Putain surtout Turgon et Da-Soth quoi, au niveau jeu paradox ils s'y connaissent pas mal.


Ca ne donne pas tous les droits pour autant.


Sinon, je n'y crois plus trop à ce jeu. Trop de manque, et du coup, je n'ai même pas envie d'acheter des DLC pour potentiellement l'améliorer.

----------


## Esprit

Personnellement, je reste positif pour ce jeu, et j'espère qu'effectivement que les dlc vont améliorer ça en middle game ou en end game. Les 2 prochains patchs me semblent déjà plutôt pas mal ! (Kennedy & Banks)

----------


## Nohmas

> Je me suis pas encore lancé dans le jeu, j'attends de voir le suivi, mais de ce que tu expliques tu sembles avoir passablement crée un univers un peu plat avec ton choix de jeu non ? En faisant un mec qui joue le pacte de non agression à grande échelle, ça semble assez normal que pas grand chose se passe.


Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est un choix de jouer pacifiste. C'est d'ailleurs ma première partie jouée comme ça. 
Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qu'il soit normal qu'il ne se passe rien. Si je suis en paix avec mes voisins proches, ce n'est pas pour autant que la totalité de la galaxie doit être dans l'immobilisme complet (en dehors des crises de fin de partie). De plus, si les développeurs ont prévu plusieurs styles de jeu, plusieurs types de gouvernements, c'est qu'il devrait être possible de jouer avec ces paramètres une partie un minimum intéressante. Si seule une partie avec un régime militariste est intéressante (et elle l'est), on peut se poser la question de l'intérêt d'avoir intégré dans le jeu d'autres possibilités, dont l'intérêt ludique se révèle au final plus que limité.

----------


## Bah

> Oui, tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est un choix de jouer pacifiste. C'est d'ailleurs ma première partie jouée comme ça. 
> Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait qu'il soit normal qu'il ne se passe rien. Si je suis en paix avec mes voisins proches, ce n'est pas pour autant que la totalité de la galaxie doit être dans l'immobilisme complet (en dehors des crises de fin de partie). De plus, si les développeurs ont prévu plusieurs styles de jeu, plusieurs types de gouvernements, c'est qu'il devrait être possible de jouer avec ces paramètres une partie un minimum intéressante. Si seule une partie avec un régime militariste est intéressante (et elle l'est), on peut se poser la question de l'intérêt d'avoir intégré dans le jeu d'autres possibilités, dont l'intérêt ludique se révèle au final plus que limité.


T'as peut-être un coup de pas de bol. Je suppose qu'une partie X ne se déroule pas comme une partie Y même jouée avec la même mentalité. Y'a peut-être plein de critères pris en compte (plus de l'aléatoire) qui génèrent le dynamisme du monde. Du coup peut-être que ta stratégie de jouer calme à grande échelle a déplacé le curseur vers l'immobilisme et que ça n'a pas été contré (voir même que ça a été renforcé) par d'autres critères sur lesquels tu n'as pas prise. Ce serait intéressant de voir si sur une deuxième partie jouée pareille change ça ou pas.

----------


## sandinista

Vous jouez avec ou sans mods ?
Je dois avoir quasi 50 mods dans ma partie actuelle. (bon on va dire plutot 40), et certes c'est un jeu très classique mais il se laisse jouer tranquillou.
Ce qui me saoule le plus dans ce jeu et ça a l'air d’être une tendance civ6, endless legend entre autres c'est que les 4X sont devenus bavards, mais bavards...
On dirait que la techno pop-up a été decouverte tout  recemment chez certains devs.

----------


## Daesmon

je joue avec juste quelques mods , principalement celui pour prod automatiquement les batiments que j'active dès que j'ai plus de 10 planètes assez développées
les popup, tu parles de ces saloperies d'info qui popent dès qu'on casse "automatiquement" un pacte/ passage de frontières avec la galaxie entière dès que tu fais du nettoyage via eradication ? :D

----------


## Kruos

> Vous jouez avec ou sans mods ?
> Je dois avoir quasi 50 mods dans ma partie actuelle. (bon on va dire plutot 40), et certes c'est un jeu très classique mais il se laisse jouer tranquillou.
> Ce qui me saoule le plus dans ce jeu et ça a l'air d’être une tendance civ6, endless legend entre autres c'est que les 4X sont devenus bavards, mais bavards...
> On dirait que la techno pop-up a été decouverte tout  recemment chez certains devs.


Une douzaine de mods chez moi, mais essentiellement cosmétiques et UI. Le seul mod qui impacte le gameplay est celui qui permet de choisir les traits de son dirigeant de départ, qui est vraiment sympa car ils ont ré-équilibrés pas mal de traits en conséquence. Bon je dis ça, mais dans ma partie en cours je m'en suis pas servi. ^^

----------


## Tenebris

Patch 1.4 dispo pour Stellaris.

Contenu de la bête 


> ###################
> # Leviathans Story Pack
> ###################
> * Added new introduction event for the Artisan Troupe
> * Added encounter event for the Enigmatic Fortress
> 
> ###################
> # Features
> ###################
> ...


J'ai pas testé encore, mais parait que les I.A de secteurs font plus de choses maintenant.

----------


## Kruos

Il a l'air sexy ce patch Kennedy, mais en ce moment mon temps de jeu est pris par le MoO:CtS "2.0".  ::P:

----------


## Korb

Il y a un DLC (gratuit) qui est sorti juste après le patch :




"_A new and rich storyline_"

----------


## Esprit

Il est déjà sorti, non ?

Edit : Oui il est déjà sorti.  :B):

----------


## Tenebris

C'est cool qu'ils rajoutent des trucs, cependant j'attends toujours qu'ils nous mettent un vrai système d' espionnage pour rendre le jeu plus profond et fun. C'est cette dynamique là qui me manque le plus. Les petits plaisirs des coups de pute, vol de techno, sabotage et casus belli "illégitimes" ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Oor-tael

> C'est cool qu'ils rajoutent des trucs, cependant j'attends toujours qu'ils nous mettent un vrai système d' espionnage pour rendre le jeu plus profond et fun. C'est cette dynamique là qui me manque le plus. Les petits plaisirs des coups de pute, vol de techno, sabotage et casus belli "illégitimes" ça n'a pas de prix.


MAIS TELLEMENT ! 

Raaaaah mais pourquoi personne ne s'inspire de Star Wars Rebellion, la référence en la matière ?  ::'(:

----------


## Da-Soth

Après, Paradox n'est pas connu pour offrir des systèmes d'espionnage satisfaisants. Bon ça peut changer mais HoI ou Europa, ça  n'a jamais été la joie.

----------


## LePoulpe

Si vous avez des avis sur ce genre de format ou des propositions, n'hésitez pas.

----------


## MikeFriks

Je l'écoute en taffant, ça me permet de pouvoir suivre le jeu sans avoir à lire des dizaines de pages. 
En attente de celle sur HOIV !

----------


## LePoulpe

Début de l'année prochaine, tant qu'on décortique le patch ainsi que le DLC.  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Si vous avez des avis sur ce genre de format ou des propositions, n'hésitez pas.


1h12 de vidéo à l'heure de l'internet, c'est trop long. C'est bien sur un avis qui n'engage que moi.

Et même en format TV, parler et spéculer sur un jeu pendant 1h12, je suis pas sur que ce soit vendeur.

----------


## Pafpafpaf

> Si vous avez des avis sur ce genre de format ou des propositions, n'hésitez pas.


Je rejoins Da-Soth, 1h c'est long ... Le débat est intéressant, mais perso je m'y suis perdu à plusieurs reprises, ça manque d'organisation et surtout d'*un plan*. On passe d'un sujet à l'autre trop rapidement.
Je pense qu'il faudrait améliorer un poil le montage et les informations à l'écran : 
- Afficher un "Sommaire" en début de vidéo
- Présenter les différents "Thèmes abordés" par la vidéo (Exemple au pif : Intro : 0 à 3 min / Evolutions depuis la sortie : 3 à 10 min / Le dernier patch : 10 à 18 min / Les évolutions à venir : 18 à 26 min ... etc). Bref, juste un plan pour qu'on puisse se repérer dans la vidéo, savoir de quoi on parle ... et pour vous, je pense que ça permettrait d'éviter quelques digressions ou HS.
- Une vraie conclusion en quelques points pour résumer la vidéo ! (Exemple : une liste des plus et des moins.)

Bref, c'est long à faire ... mais je crois qu'il manque un tout un peu de montage. Le fond est bon, la forme en partie à revoir !  :;):

----------


## LePoulpe

Oui c'est souvent les choses qui reviennent à nos oreilles au niveau du format et du montage vidéo.

Maintenant pour être honnête avec vous, au sein de Mundus Bellicus personne ne fait de montage vidéo ou ultra minime (ce n'est pas une question de compétence, mais de temps et vu qu'on est des bénévoles, c'est vraiment compliqué pour nous.)

Pour le plan c'est une excellente idée, ça permettrait aux viewers de pouvoir switch sur des sujets qui les intéresses plus que d'autres.

Il y a un système de marquage sur Youtube justement qui sert à ça non ? 

Pour la durée des vidéos, honnêtement on n'est pas dans un format de Let's play et c'est une vidéo unique qu'on réitérera dans environ six mois, est-ce que faire un format plus condensé et court serait plus pertinent, pour être honnête, je n'en sais rien.

Mais oui on a conscience qu'aujourd'hui on est dans des timings de 40 à 50 minutes pour des vidéos, mais vu qu'on n'a pas besoin de la Youtube monnaie et que de toute façon notre chaîne n'est pas monétisé, on s'en tape un peu du référencement.

Merci pour vos avis, je remonte à l'équipe vos remarques.  ::):

----------


## burton

Moi je trouve ça tres bien des videos de ce format là, tant que c'est bien ecrit et interessant à suivre.
Je la regarderais certainement ce soir.

Impatient de voir celle sur Europa IV

----------


## Darkath

Je pense que tu peux t'inspirer des vidéo type "Les 12 points d'Arumba" pour tes futures vidéos de ce type, même si t'es pas exactement dans le même sujet, le format s'y prête mieux. Juste 2-3 phrases par sujet et hop tu passe à l'idée suivante.

----------


## Gigax

Perso, j'ai toujours du mal avec des vidéos qui permettent de dire en une heure ce que tu peux lire avec un article bien écrit en dix minutes. J'ai toujours l'impression de perdre mon temps.

----------


## Korb

> Maintenant pour être honnête avec vous, au sein de Mundus Bellicus personne ne fait de montage vidéo ou ultra minime (ce n'est pas une question de compétence, mais de temps et vu qu'on est des bénévoles, c'est vraiment compliqué pour nous.)


La série de (quatre?) vidéos sur l'histoire des patchs/versions de EU 4 était très sympa à regarder. C'était un peu décousu pas c'était gênant.

----------


## Yo-gourt

> Perso, j'ai toujours du mal avec des vidéos qui permettent de dire en une heure ce que tu peux lire avec un article bien écrit en dix minutes. J'ai toujours l'impression de perdre mon temps.


C'est ce qu'est devenu Internet de nos jours *vieuxcon*, faire des vidéos au lieu d'écrire un article.

----------


## LePoulpe

> C'est ce qu'est devenu Internet de nos jours *vieuxcon*, faire des vidéos au lieu d'écrire un article.


La vidéo revient sur notre test écrit justement.

On est des vieux cons modernistes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

> Perso, j'ai toujours du mal avec des vidéos qui permettent de dire en une heure ce que tu peux lire avec un article bien écrit en dix minutes. J'ai toujours l'impression de perdre mon temps.



Nan mais +1 !

----------


## Darkath

Pendant ce temps sur twitter :

----------


## [dT] Moustik

C'est du mod ou du officiel ?

----------


## Korb

> C'est du mod ou du officiel ?


C'est un teaser du dev diary de demain. Donc c'est probablement de l'officiel.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> C'est du mod ou du officiel ?


j'ai oublie de préciser sur le twitter des devs.  ::P:

----------


## Avik

Je me suis remis un peu a stellaris et commencé 2 début de partie mais je me rappelle plus certaines choses si qq peut m’éclairer.
Je veux déclarer la guerre partout tout le temps a tout le monde. Et prendre leur planètes. Comme dans tout bon 4x qui se respecte. 
Pourquoi je n'ai fucking jamais la possibilité de le faire dans les exigence  ::(:  il faut toujours un score de malade. Comment remédier a ce problème?

----------


## Esprit

Un score de malade ? Tu choisis bien "céder planète" quand tu choisis tes exigences ? Si oui, tout est bon. Sinon ça dépends de tes ethnos et de ta politique !  :;):

----------


## Avik

Ha effectivement je me suis emporté un peu vite  :tired:  je suis trop pacifique dans mes éthos politiques et j'ai des alliés inutiles qui me bloquent aussi. (en plus c'est marqué et j'ai pas lu  :Facepalm: )
merci.^^

----------


## Koala77

Salut les canards,

J'envisage de me mettre enfin aux jeux Paradox, mais j'avoue que je me sens un peu intimidé par toutes les critiques déjà lues. Le jeu le plus compliqué de ce style que j'ai affronté, c'est Civilization (toute la série jusqu'au V). Je cherche donc quel jeu Paradox est le plus "noob friendly". Donc voilà question très naïve et subjective j'en conviens : vous conseilleriez quoi entre Stellaris, Europa IV, Hearts of Iron 4 ? 

Stellaris me fait de l'oeil à cause du thème spatial (j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur Endless Space, 1er du nom). Mais les autres thèmes me vont aussi.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Da-Soth

Europa >>>> HoI 4 > Stellaris

Mais le plus accessible c'est certainement Stellaris. Après attention, Stellaris est sympa pour une ou deux parties après on s'y fait un peu chier. Peut être dans un an quand ils auront amélioré les possibilités de gameplay dans le jeu.

----------


## The Number 9

EU4 c'est le meilleur, le plus riche, ... C'est aussi le plus vieux des 3 donc celui qui a été le plus retouché/amélioré/...

HoI4 est sympa, et a, à mon avis, un bon potentiel, mais quelques soucis. Je l'aime bien mais il y a encore du boulot.

Stellaris est simple, accessible, mais c'est celui qui est le plus vide. J'ai rejoué récemment (pour une partie multi), je n'y avais pas touché depuis mai et il m'a étonné. Il a changé, et dans le bon sens.
Mais bon, c'est encore loin d'être satisfaisant à mon avis (après, j'ai pas rejoué longtemps en solo, en multi ça passe).

----------


## hein

CK2 étant quelque part sur une échelle de canard entre Europa et HOI4

----------


## Koala77

Ah oui j'oubliais Crusader Kings... mais bon EU4 est en solde à un prix modique, je vois qu'il y a un beau guide sur biendebuter.net ... je crois que je vais partir là dessus. Merci pour les conseils  :;):

----------


## Bah

Le problème de CK2 c'est qu'au début ça peut être très contemplatif selon ce que tu choisis comme faction de départ. Peut-être pas idéal pour débuter parce qu'on se dit souvent "pourquoi je fais rien ?"

----------


## LePoulpe

S'il y a des canards qui sont également inscrits sur Mundus Bellicus, on organise un concours pour les fêtes de fin d'année avec pas mal de lots, n'hésitez pas :

*Noël avant l'heure !

*Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année à vous.  ::wub::

----------


## Edeal

Quoique CKII je l'ai découvert après un let's play de random youtuber no 5569, et je me suis tout de suite dit que je devais le tester, c'était mon premier paradox et en effet, il y a beaucoup de choses à découvrir et c'est ce qui rend ce jeu aussi intéressant.
Mais effectivement au début, quand tu prends un comte, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire le temps de pondre des bambins / bambines et de les marier. Mais après 4-5 générations avoir son propre royaume c'est une petite fierté quand même !

Après j'ai adoré EU3 /EU4, Cities Skyline m'a bien plu également mais Stellaris m'a complètement déçu.

----------


## mithrandir3

Il y a souvent des histoires assez délirantes dans CK2, je trouve que le jeu est à la frontière du RPG (même si il n'en a pas du tout les mécanismes)

----------


## LePoulpe

CKII revient de loin, pour avoir joué aux premières builds, on était très très très très très très loin du produit actuel.

----------


## Groomy

Mais il était bien quand même à sa sortie (enfin c'était CK1 quoi).

----------


## Nelfe

> Mais il était bien quand même à sa sortie (enfin c'était CK1 quoi).


Heu non, il était largement supérieur à CK 1.

----------


## LeLiquid

Moi j'ai même l'impression qu'il était meilleur à la sortie ( j'arrivais à utiliser la monarchie elective ) mais ça doit surtout être lié à la découverte. Mais maintenant quand je rentente une partie j'ai souvent l'impression d'être noyé sous de nouvelles mécaniques..

----------


## Longwelwind

> CKII revient de loin, pour avoir joué aux premières builds, on était très très très très très très loin du produit actuel.


Est-ce qu'il était aussi complexe qu'il l'est maintenant après ses extensions ?

J'ai jamais joué à CK2 vanilla, mais en lisant la liste des features ajoutées par les DLCs, je me dis que le jeu devait être un peu simple ou vide à sa sortie; un peu de la même manière que Stellaris l'est actuellement.
Du coup, vu qu'il me semble que Stellaris a de bonnes fondations avec quelques mécaniques sous-exploitées, ça me rends confiant pour l'avenir du jeu (puis ça me rassure dans le sentiment que je l'ai pas acheté pour rien  ::P: ).

----------


## Groomy

> Heu non, il était largement supérieur à CK 1.


Bof, déjà rien que la carte de CK1... (enfin les cartes 2D c'était mieux que la 3D de maintenant)


> J'ai jamais joué à CK2 vanilla, mais en lisant la liste des features ajoutées par les DLCs, je me dis que le jeu devait être un peu simple ou vide à sa sortie; un peu de la même manière que Stellaris l'est actuellement.
> Du coup, vu qu'il me semble que Stellaris a de bonnes fondations avec quelques mécaniques sous-exploitées, ça me rends confiant pour l'avenir du jeu (puis ça me rassure dans le sentiment que je l'ai pas acheté pour rien ).


Oui mais non. CK était intéressant dés sa sortie. Un jeu peut être "simple" mais intéressant.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Est-ce qu'il était aussi complexe qu'il l'est maintenant après ses extensions ?
> 
> J'ai jamais joué à CK2 vanilla, mais en lisant la liste des features ajoutées par les DLCs, je me dis que le jeu devait être un peu simple ou vide à sa sortie; un peu de la même manière que Stellaris l'est actuellement.
> Du coup, vu qu'il me semble que Stellaris a de bonnes fondations avec quelques mécaniques sous-exploitées, ça me rends confiant pour l'avenir du jeu (puis ça me rassure dans le sentiment que je l'ai pas acheté pour rien ).


Il avait surtout des problèmes dans certaines mécaniques de bases (selon moi) comme les assassinats par exemple. (c'était funky à l'époque.)

Mais ce n'était que des *problèmes*, malheureusement pour Stellaris, c'est des mécaniques entières qui manquent.  :tired:

----------


## hein

> Du coup, vu qu'il me semble que Stellaris a de bonnes fondations avec quelques mécaniques sous-exploitées, ça me rends confiant pour l'avenir du jeu (puis ça me rassure dans le sentiment que je l'ai pas acheté pour rien ).


Ah oui non mais clairement Stellaris a de bonne fondations. Maintenant perso ca m'emm... de devoir attendre 2 voir 3 ans vu la tangente que prend Stellaris pour pouvoir jouer a un jeu que j'ai acheté. Tout ca parcequ'il est juste chiant de vide sidérale en l'etat. Paradoxe a décider de la jouer KS en faisant financer les développements futur par des coques vides pleines de promesses.
Ca me fait un peu penser a une strip teaseuse canon qui te propose de montrer ses épaules si tu lache 10 euros de plus, puis ses genoux si tu lache 20 euros, etc etc.

----------


## LePoulpe

Bah surtout quand tu as DW qui est plus intéressant à côté.  ::ninja:: 

Puis je ne parle même pas de DW2 ...  ::wub::

----------


## Groomy

Je tenterais bien Star Ruler 2 d'ailleurs, qui coute pas grand chose avec les soldes.

----------


## canope

> Puis je ne parle même pas de DW2 ...


Il y a eu une annonce?????

Sinon, pour revenir à Stellaris, moi aussi je m'y fais chier comme un rat mort....Du coup je me demandais si certain ici avait pu le comparer avec Master of Orion depuis le dernier DLC?

----------


## hein

> Il y a eu une annonce?????


Work in progress est le mot d'ordre sur le forum officiel

----------


## Corwin51

Je viens de me remettre à Stellaris après 4 mois sans y toucher et j'aimerais savoir si il y a un ou des mods à jour qui est un "must have"?

----------


## LePoulpe

Tu as le mod Star wars qui est sorti il y a quelques jours : 

http://www.moddb.com/mods/star-wars-a-galaxy-divided

----------


## Harlockin

Ah cool, vais m'y remettre du coup  ::):

----------


## Avik

Il n'y a pas un mod ou quelque chose qui permette de se débarrasser des wargoal ?
Genre une planète conquise est conquise ? pas de demande. C'est extrêmement chiant ce système je comprend pas a quoi ca sert. 
Là, guerre contre une fédération, les 3 sont en pathétique mais je peux revendiquer que 3 planètes alors que théoriquement a 10 min je les blob tous. pire pour avoir mes 3 planètes j ai du en occuper 12 -_-, 12 putain.

Pareil un mod pour que les tech apparaissent suivant un arbre de talent ?
Je me rend compte que c'est l'autre chose extrêmement exaspérante de ne pas pouvoir planifier ce que l on va faire avec les tech aleatoires. c'est quand meme un comble dans ce genre de jeux.

----------


## Groomy

Tu veux supprimer les rares trucs sympas du jeu toi   ::O:  

Mais qui ne sont pas parfaits, si tu peux en revendiquer que 3 alors que tu les annihile en 10 min ça vient plus d'un problème d'équilibrage et d'IA que des wargoals.

Les arbres de recherches un peu aléatoire ça toujours été le meilleur dans les 4X (au final c'est pas logique de pouvoir planifier la recherche de techno qu'on a pas encore découverte).

----------


## Avik

J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique clairement les concept et avantages derrière ces mécanismes ...

Les techno aléatoire pour n'avoir aucun aspect stratégique dans le jeu puisque tout est basé sur le hasard?
Et d'un point de vu réaliste : je concentre la recherche dans la terraformation avec techno défrichement des case de jungle, ben non c'est les cases glacier qui sortent ? tu l'expliques comment ? ha le scientifique a fait une découverte inopinée en renversant une éprouvette ? et en attendant je suis bloqué pendant 200 ans sur la jungle?

Et les wargoal? j'ai le pouvoir de raser le monde non mais en fait je peux pas je dois prendre que 3 villes parce que dieu l a décidé ainsi?

----------


## Helix

> Et les wargoal? j'ai le pouvoir de raser le monde non mais en fait je peux pas je dois prendre que 3 villes parce que dieu l a décidé ainsi?


C'est un mécanisme plutôt réaliste je trouve, au contrainre. Regarde ce qui c'est passé en vrai lors des guerres. Le pays vaincu n'est que très très rarement complètement envahi et intégré.
Considère que c'est ton opinion publique, ton équipe gouvernementale, la population qui va être absorbée, etc. qui n'apprécierait pas.

----------


## Groomy

Elles sont pas "aléatoires" les technos, il y a un ordre et des proba (déjà vu l'arbre complet sur le net d'ailleurs). Tes cases glaciers finiront pas sortir (c'est pas ça qui va te bloquer ta partie...). Ça offre de la rejouablité, un peu d’inattendu et oblige le joueur à s’adapter. 
Encore une fois le système n'est pas parfait et il y avait moyen de faire des technos plus intéressantes. 

Sur les wargoals tu peux prendre toutes les planètes que tu veux, par contre après les accords de paix pas certains de les garder. C'est le système d'Europa Universalis ou Crusader Kings et ça marche bien (fallait acheter ces jeux pas Stellaris). C'est surtout que c'est plus réaliste (dans la réalité la plupart des conflits suivent le même système) et "role play", t'es pas censé pouvoir absorber un empire du jour au lendemain. 
Encore une fois pas la faute du système si l'IA est pourri et le jeu mal équilibré.

----------


## Turgon

Mon Dieu, est-ce possible ? La dernière fois que j'avais jeté un coup d'oeil au thread, on soutenait que c'était le meilleur 4X de l'univers, maintenant vous débattez pour savoir ce qui est réellement pourri entre le système de techno, l'IA ou l'équilibrage ?

----------


## Helix

> Mon Dieu, est-ce possible ? La dernière fois que j'avais jeté un coup d'oeil au thread, on soutenait que c'était le meilleur 4X de l'univers, maintenant vous débattez pour savoir ce qui est réellement pourri entre le système de techno, l'IA ou l'équilibrage ?


Non, la dernière fois, on t'avais expliqué que c'était inutile de venir ici déposer de gros trolls.
Bisous.

----------


## Oor-tael

Le système de technos semi-aléatoires n'est pas parfait, mais je trouve que c'est une bonne idée pour la rejouabilité, donc peut-être réfléchir à atténuer l'aléatoire, mais à conserver sur le fond je dirais. Pouvoir trop planifier les technologies n'est pas idéal non plus. On cherche dans une direction mais l'on ne trouve pas toujours ce que l'on veut...

Pour les wargoals, je trouve aussi que c'est trop rigide. Je comprends tout à fait les restrictions d'ordre public, de morale, de vertu sur la scène galactique, et autres paramètres qui empêchent de faire n'importe quoi au cours d'une guerre... Mais dans ce cas ce serait mieux de laisser l'opportunité au joueur d'être trop gourmand, et d'être pénalisé par ces autres paramètres qu'il ne prend pas en compte. Là c'est un peu trop rigide aveuglément. Or il y aurait justement matière avec les ethos à faire sauter des restrictions de wargoals. 
Le seul intérêt des wargoals est d'obliger le joueur à motiver chacune de ses guerres, ce qui est très bien sur le principe. En pratique, tous les choix n'étant pas permis, c'est dommage...

----------


## Longwelwind

> Et les wargoal? j'ai le pouvoir de raser le monde non mais en fait je peux pas je dois prendre que 3 villes parce que dieu l a décidé ainsi?


C'est assez commun dans les Paradox d'avoir des mécaniques du genre. Le but de ce genre de jeu, c'est pas forcément de recouvrir la map de sa couleur (bien que ce soit le seul objectif pour l'instant), mais plutôt d'avoir des histoires avec son empire et les autres empires. Dans le jeu "final", t'auras pas forcément l'envie ou la possibilité de faire ça.
La mécanique (dans CK2) est censé représenter comment tu justifies à ta plèbe pourquoi est-ce tu va à la guerre. Le mec, il quitte à femme & familles pour aller se battre sous tes bannières; vaut mieux que ce soit au moins pour une bonne raison.

Dans CK2, tu peux pas du tout faire de guerre si t'as pas de Casus Belli. Dans Europa Universalis, tu te prends un malus si tu te fais sans CB.
Peut-être une mécanique dans le genre quand le jeu se sera un peu développé dans ces cotés là.




> J'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique clairement les concept et avantages derrière ces mécanismes ...
> 
> Les techno aléatoire pour n'avoir aucun aspect stratégique dans le jeu puisque tout est basé sur le hasard?
> Et d'un point de vu réaliste : je concentre la recherche dans la terraformation avec techno défrichement des case de jungle, ben non c'est les cases glacier qui sortent ? tu l'expliques comment ? *ha le scientifique a fait une découverte inopinée en renversant une éprouvette* ? et en attendant je suis bloqué pendant 200 ans sur la jungle?


C'est marrant, parce que le mec qui a découvert la pénicilline, il a littéralement laissé un truc ouvert un peu trop longtemps sans le faire exprès.

----------


## Avik

J'allais répondre mais oui en fait Oor-tael t'es la voie de la raison comme souvent  :;): .

Bon sinon en fait je voulais juste un mod pour me le mettre a ma sauce vu que j'y rejoue pas mal en ce moment et c'est ces points qui vont me refaire stopper.^^


Sinon on peut jouer un empire de robot tueur de l'espace ici donc les considération d'opinion ect voila quoi ...

----------


## Pig Malion



----------


## Nohmas

> La mécanique (dans CK2) est censé représenter comment tu justifies à ta plèbe pourquoi est-ce tu va à la guerre. Le mec, il quitte à femme & familles pour aller se battre sous tes bannières; vaut mieux que ce soit au moins pour une bonne raison.
> 
> Dans CK2, tu peux pas du tout faire de guerre si t'as pas de Casus Belli. Dans Europa Universalis, tu te prends un malus si tu te fais sans CB.
> Peut-être une mécanique dans le genre quand le jeu se sera un peu développé dans ces cotés là.


Le truc, c'est que dans CK2 ou les autres jeux Paradox, on joue obligatoirement des humains, avec tout ce que cela implique au niveau politique, social... choses qui sont sensées en effet, limiter le côté guerre totale. Mais dans Stellaris, on est censé pouvoir incarner n'importe quel type de civilisation, y compris une dont la base est la guerre totale, l'esclavagisme... un peu à la façon des Necromongers dans Riddick. Du coup, le système utilisé par Paradox devient bancal et inadapté. 
Et ils auraient au moins pu trouver une façon plus élégante de mettre fin à une guerre, que juste une cessation brutale et imposée des hostilités dès les wargoals atteints. Une petite phase de négociation de paix aurait été la bienvenue, basée sur les exigences initiales par exemple.

----------


## 60691

Cyrus, Alexandre, Temujin ou Timur quand ils faisaient la guerre ils ne rendaient pas les trois quarts des territoires occupés. Les guerres ayant eu un traité de paix par lequel les belligérants rétrocédaient la majeure partie de leur conquêtes étaient des guerres où les deux camps avaient plus d'intérêt à cesser les hostilités qu'à les poursuivre jusqu'à la victoire totale. Europa Universalis, le premier jeu de Paradox, permettait justement soit d'annexer totalement un État adverse (non majeur, mais il n'y avait que huit majeurs dans le jeu), soit de faire une paix pour un maximum de trois provinces, de mémoire c'était soit trois provinces choisies par l'IA vaincue, soit deux provinces choisies par le joueur vainqueur. Il est à noter que Crusader King, le premier, permettait aussi des conquêtes brutales.

----------


## Avik

Apres qq minutes de recherches pour les warscores je vais tester ça :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...ease_warscore/


Et des wargoal pas mal ici 

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=687477152


23) Supremacy
This is a late-game wargoal for militarists. It can be used to annex an entire empire in one swoop. Using this wargoal is limited to a tier3 technology that has to be researched first.
Using it will also make "you" the end-game crisis from the point of view of the other empires.

----------


## Darkath

Bientôt dans tous les stellaris près de chez vous :



Ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler l'intro de Total Annihilation  ::P: 




> What began as a conflict over the transfer of consciousnesses from flesh to machines escalated into war which has decimated a million worlds...

----------


## Spawn

Les DLC sont obligés si on veut apprécier le jeu ?

----------


## Harlockin

Y a que des DLC cosmétiques pour le moment si je me trompe pas (j'ai pas trop suivi l'actu du jeu récemment)

----------


## IriK

> Les DLC sont obligés si on veut apprécier le jeu ?


Pas assez nombreux, et donc des MAJ gratuite liées, pour être vraiment décisif sur ce point.




> Y a que des DLC cosmétiques pour le moment si je me trompe pas (j'ai pas trop suivi l'actu du jeu récemment)


Nan, t'a celui pour la résurgence des Fallen Empire.

----------


## Darkath

> Nan, t'a celui pour la résurgence des Fallen Empire.


Il ajoute des boss et des station commerciales neutres.

Je ferais un index des DLCs et ce qu'ils font en OP quand y'en aura un deuxieme avec du contenu.

----------


## Madvince

Quelqu'un a testé le mod Starwars ? il vaut le coup ?  ce n'est que cosmetique ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Quelqu'un a testé le mod Starwars ? il vaut le coup ?


Si tu aimes la Vanilla





> ce n'est que cosmetique ?


Oui, au final ce n'est qu'un habillage graphique de la Vanilla. Bon tu as bien la République en Fédération au centre de la Galaxie et les méchants en bordure mais ça reste le jeu de base. Certains vaisseaux ont leur propre design. Par contre la plupart des races ne sont même pas présentes en portrait. Ce sont ceux de la Vanilla qui sont adaptés.

----------


## Groufac

> Oui, au final ce n'est qu'un habillage graphique de la Vanilla. Bon tu as bien la République en Fédération au centre de la Galaxie et les méchants en bordure mais ça reste le jeu de base. Certains vaisseaux ont leur propre design. Par contre la plupart des races ne sont même pas présentes en portrait. Ce sont ceux de la Vanilla qui sont adaptés.


Arf. C'est con mais ça m'aurait fait acheter le jeu  :Emo:

----------


## Esprit

> Bientôt dans tous les stellaris près de chez vous :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1tyaz0WQAEoigq.jpg
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas sans rappeler l'intro de Total Annihilation


Aaah voilà ce qui est intéressant  :Bave:  Et j'ai directement pensé à T:A aussi, souvenirs, souvenirs...

Sinon niveau mod, personnellement je joue avec l'Alpha Mod + les ethics refaites, il est vraiment pas trop mal surtout pour la colonisation des astéroïdes, les nouveaux bâtiments et ressources etc.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Arf. C'est con mais ça m'aurait fait acheter le jeu


Et pour enfoncer le clou, on commence avec le territoire fluff déjà établi et seul le transport en hyperespace avec les contraintes de la Vanilla est disponible.

J'ai pris la race de Thrawn (je connais pas leur nom), mon Empire était puissant assez rapidement. J'ai pu seulement vassaliser les Darth Maul (je connais pas non plus leur nom). Par contre, je me suis retrouvé coincé par l'énorme Fédération de la République qui squatte le centre de la galaxie. Je ne pouvais plus faire grand chose, à part attendre qu'ils se vautrent ou croître énormément pour les écraser. Je commençais à peine à sortir les Destroyers et j'avais déjà 10 planètes (on commence à 8) pour vous donner une idée du temps passé avant d'arriver à cette situation.

----------


## Pig Malion

Chiss. Zabraks.

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Mes secteurs ne produisent rien. Les cases tuiles sont vides de bâtiments, la population crève de faim, les reserves d'energie et de minerai sont bonnes. Rien n'empêche de fabriquer des bâtiments.
Comment faire ? J'ai déjà utilisé le conseil de ne pas faire de secteur à plus de 5 planètes (j'ai 4 max par secteur) et si j'utilise un mod, je n'ai plus la possibilité de débloquer des achievements steam.
A part en shuntant les secteurs, ce jeu est injouable mid-late game ?

----------


## Harlockin

Parce que l'IA des secteurs est toujours pas corrigée ?  ::O:

----------


## Nohmas

J'avais testé un peu le dernier patch : des améliorations ont été apportées sur la gestion des secteurs (un peu plus de paramètres ajustables) et quelques mécanismes modifiés, notamment la dépense de points d'influence pour upgrader les capitales planétaires qui a été supprimée. Dans ma partie, l'IA ne semblait plus totalement bloquée pour développer mes secteurs et son efficacité semblait s'être un peu améliorée, même si elle est loin d'être satisfaisante. Les secteurs se développaient, beaucoup plus doucement que si je le faisais en manuel, mais rien de catastrophique.

----------


## Nov

J'avais cru comprendre que les secteurs généraient de l'influence de façon interne pour pouvoir construire les bâtiments qui en ont besoin.

J'ai passé pas mal de temps sur le jeu et j'ai trouvé que la gestion des secteurs était plus que correcte. Elle est pas aussi fine que si on gérait soi-même mais j'ai pas noté d'absurdité et de problème vraiment flagrants. En tout cas, j'ai jamais eu le cas où elle faisait absolument rien même avec beaucoup de planètes. Peut-être que c'est un bug qui se produit de temps en temps, dans ce cas j'ai vraiment eu du bol parce que j'ai un paquet d'heure sur ce jeu :P

----------


## The Number 9

> Parce que l'IA des secteurs est toujours pas corrigée ?


Si.

Il y a peut être des bugs, mais je suis sur une partie multi, et comme les deux qui me précèdent, aucun soucis.
Après, ce n'est clairement pas le meilleur système du jeu (qui reste assez vide et une belle déception pour ma part, malgré une partie multi assez sympa).

----------


## Darkath

en direct de twitter :



 :Bave: 

Victorialis

----------


## Nelfe

En gros pour chaque race dans ton empire tu pourras déterminer plusieurs paramètres de "liberté" ?

----------


## Darkath

Oui pour chaque race tu peux définir plusieurs paramètres. Je vois Droits Civiques, Conditions de vie, Type d'esclavage, Type de purge et Service Militaire (les deux derniers on peut les apercevoir au bord des captures si on regarde bien ^^)

----------


## Nelfe

So much fap  :Bave:

----------


## IriK

> Oui pour chaque race tu peux définir plusieurs paramètres. Je vois Droits Civiques, Conditions de vie, Type d'esclavage, Type de purge et Service Militaire (les deux derniers on peut les apercevoir au bord des captures si on regarde bien ^^)


Enfin !  :Bave:

----------


## Yohdalf

> C'est marrant, parce que le mec qui a découvert la pénicilline, il a littéralement laissé un truc ouvert un peu trop longtemps sans le faire exprès.


Celui qui a inventé la tarte Tatin a juste renversé sa tarte aux pommes et l'a récupéré sur le sol... C'est de la science aussi?  ::P:

----------


## madcorp

> Celui qui a inventé la tarte Tatin a juste renversé sa tarte aux pommes et l'a récupéré sur le sol... C'est de la science aussi?


La cuisine c'est de la chimie, dans ce cas avec un peu de physique en plus.
Donc oui c'est de la sciences (et de la science qui a bon gout en plus).

----------


## Esprit

Enfin on avance dans la bonne direction ! Le côté Victoria doit s'accentuer.  :Bave:

----------


## IriK

Carnet de développement n°57 : Les Droits des Espèces traduit par les gars de Mundus
Cela devient intéressant  ::): 




> *Bétail* : Cela représente les espèces régulièrement abattues pour servir de nourriture. Le bétail produit une quantité fixe de nourriture, mais est incapable de produire d'autres ressources


 :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme899

> en direct de twitter :
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2SYyABWIAAjpPj.jpg:large
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C2Typ8xWgAAgDL4.jpg:large
> 
> 
> 
> Victorialis



Ca a l'air sympa. J'ai toujours voulu mes molluscoides avec du citron.  :Bave:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Salut, et pardon pour la digression, mais y en a pas un d'entre vous autres spécialistes des 4X, avec un peu de temps devant lui, qui voudrait ouvrir un topic sur Stars in Shadow, 4X qui vient de sortir ? La critique d'Explorminate est dithyrambique et je suis curieux d'avoir des avis (par contre j'ai pas le temps de faire un beau topic)...

https://explorminate.net/2017/01/19/...shadow-review/

----------


## Darkath

L'update Banks à l'air très très alléchante au vu de ce dev diary :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...rights.995302/



En gros Stellaris deviens un peu plus Victoria dans l'espace avec gestion très poussée des droits des pops.

----------


## Turgon

Et des biens de consommation. Même s'il ne s'agit que d'un malus plus ou moins grand sur les minéraux.

Encore 6 mois et ça devrait être jouable. Là pour l'instant les droits des minorités apportent un début de différenciation, mais faut encore qu'autre chose que la guerre soit ton objectif.

----------


## Darkath

> Et des biens de consommation. Même s'il ne s'agit que d'un malus plus ou moins grand sur les minéraux.
> 
> Encore 6 mois et ça devrait être jouable. Là pour l'instant les droits des minorités apportent un début de différenciation, mais faut encore qu'autre chose que la guerre soit ton objectif.


Comme des partis politiques ?  :Cocolol:  :Indeed:  :Cell:

----------


## hein

> L'update Banks à l'air très très alléchante au vu de ce dev diary :
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...rights.995302/
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum..._1-png.232076/
> 
> En gros Stellaris deviens un peu plus Victoria dans l'espace avec gestion très poussée des droits des pops.


Clairement ca pousse dans le bon sens... encore un dlc comme ca et je reviens dessus !

----------


## Tenebris

> Salut, et pardon pour la digression, mais y en a pas un d'entre vous autres spécialistes des 4X, avec un peu de temps devant lui, qui voudrait ouvrir un topic sur Stars in Shadow, 4X qui vient de sortir ? La critique d'Explorminate est dithyrambique et je suis curieux d'avoir des avis (par contre j'ai pas le temps de faire un beau topic)...
> 
> https://explorminate.net/2017/01/19/...shadow-review/


J'ai jeté un oeil, il a l'air intéressant. Dans la même veine que Master of orion 2 ( pas le remake).

----------


## AKDrum

Les devs se lâchent sur Stellaris : "F*** ETHICS"  ::ninja:: 

Très prometteur, ça pourrait bien me faire revenir sur le jeu, à voir ce qu'ils nous préparent à côté de tout ça.

----------


## Darkath

> Les devs se lâchent sur Stellaris : "F*** ETHICS" 
> 
> Très prometteur, ça pourrait bien me faire revenir sur le jeu, à voir ce qu'ils nous préparent à côté de tout ça.


Faut dire qu'ils ne peuvent pas trop se le permettre dans leurs jeux historiques parceque sinon ça ferait méga scandale. Donc il se lachent sur leur jeu de space fantasy.

----------


## Molina

> Les devs se lâchent sur Stellaris : "F*** ETHICS" 
> 
> Très prometteur, ça pourrait bien me faire revenir sur le jeu, à voir ce qu'ils nous préparent à côté de tout ça.


Bof, pour moi c'est un commencement, ça remplit pas non plus des dizaines d'heures de jeu en plus.

----------


## Nelfe

Ça reste quand même des ajouts super sympa.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bof, pour moi c'est un commencement, ça remplit pas non plus des dizaines d'heures de jeu en plus.


Oui pareil, ça sera pas suffisant. Cocher des cases pour gagner/perdre des bonus ça m’intéresse moyen. Et puis la feature perd complètement son intérêt si on joue militariste/xenophobe.

Il va falloir faire beaucoup plus monsieur Paradox.

Par contre, je salue l'absence de politiquement correct. On pouvait déjà purger des populations, faire de l'esclavagisme et de la déportation, là on va pouvoir carrément les bouffer. Heureusement que ça parle de petits hommes verts, sinon j'imagine même pas le shitstorm si les features étaient transposées à EU ou pire à HoI.

----------


## Darkath

Non mais ca va en conjonction des parties politiques qui ont été teasés par wiz y'a quelques temps. 
Et en plus wiz dit bien que c'est désormais presque impossible de se débarrasser totalement des minorités passé une certaine taille. Et plus que des cases a cocher c'est aussi la possibilité d'avoir plus d'histoires emergentes qui se passe au niveau des empires. Genre afflux de réfugiés a cause d'une guerre qui fait monter en fleche la popularité d'une faction de separatistes qui foutent le boxon dans ton empire.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Et plus que des cases a cocher c'est aussi la possibilité d'avoir plus d'histoires emergentes qui se passe au niveau des empires. Genre afflux de réfugiés a cause d'une guerre qui fait monter en fleche la popularité d'une faction de separatistes qui foutent le boxon dans ton empire.


Si c'est monté comme ça, oui ça me parait plus intéressant.

----------


## Darkath

Le teaser de wiz sur les factions politiques (que vous aviez peut être loupé ça à cause des turgonades dans le topic  ::P: )  :

----------


## IriK

> Le teaser de wiz sur les factions politiques (que vous aviez peut être loupé ça à cause des turgonades dans le topic )  :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxPNHJUXEAAdZ6M.jpg:large


C'est vraiment le _bowdel_ pour se faire une appréciation rapide de la situation politique avec cette représentation.
Un système de graphique représentant une assemblée (camembert) serait plus judicieux je trouve.

----------


## PeterKmad

> C'est vraiment le _bowdel_ pour se faire une appréciation rapide de la situation politique avec cette représentation.
> Un système de graphique représentant une assemblée (camembert) serait plus judicieux je trouve.


C'est clairement un WIP. J'espère que cette feature va rendre le jeu plus tendu.

----------


## Railgun

> C'est vraiment le _bowdel_ pour se faire une appréciation rapide de la situation politique avec cette représentation.
> Un système de graphique représentant une assemblée (camembert) serait plus judicieux je trouve.


Berk, non, les camemberts c'est illisible :/.

----------


## Oor-tael

Moi aussi, je trouve que c'est bien, mais très loin d'être suffisant. J'ai l'impression de voir un artiste fignoler un coin de sa peinture murale alors que l'autre moitié est toujours blanche. 
Qu'attendent-ils pour pour compléter les fondamentaux ? C'est pas l'heure de fignoler... Faut ajouter du lourd, là. Il faut ajouter de l'annexion non militaire, de la guerre secrète (espionnage, assassinat, sabotage, déstabilisation de l'ordre public), une modélisation du commerce interplanétaire pour en permettre le pillage... 

Non franchement, c'est gentil de continuer à ajouter des finitions, mais il manque du gros oeuvre. Parce que pour l'instant, Stellaris a beau avoir une ambiance exceptionnelle, ça reste un jeu dans lequel il faut construire des flottes de vaisseaux pour envahir si l'on veut s'étendre, et puis c'est tout. Donc soit il faut permettre de s'étendre sans flotte (influence culturelle ou religieuse écrasante + soulèvement populaire) soit il faut permettre de gagner une partie sans faire la guerre en se développant en interne dans son petit coin de l'espace.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Oui pareil, ça sera pas suffisant. Cocher des cases pour gagner/perdre des bonus ça m’intéresse moyen. Et puis la feature perd complètement son intérêt si on joue militariste/xenophobe.
> 
> Il va falloir faire beaucoup plus monsieur Paradox.
> 
> Par contre, je salue l'absence de politiquement correct. On pouvait déjà purger des populations, faire de l'esclavagisme et de la déportation, là on va pouvoir carrément les bouffer. Heureusement que ça parle de petits hommes verts, sinon j'imagine même pas le shitstorm si les features étaient transposées à EU ou pire à HoI.


Faudra voir les interactions entre çà et les autres facettes du jeu.
Pour l'instant, y'as, mais ça se compliquera plus quand une grosse race étrangère veut renverser le gouvernement, mais que tu peux pas agir parce que tu n'as pas le control de la majorité de ton conseil, et qu'en plus le partie d'en face commence à prendre de l'ampleur.

Comme déjà dit quelques fois durant le topic, va falloir prendre son mal en patience concernant le jeu.
Ils peuvent clairement pas attaquer toutes les fonctionnalités du jeu. Ils ont, de mon point de vue, des plans pour ajouter de espionnage, plus d'options de diplomatie, une mécanique de culture/influence pour attaquer les autres empires d'une autre manière que via la guerre et plein d'autres trucs.

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est clairement un WIP. J'espère que cette feature va rendre le jeu plus tendu.


C'est indiqué dans le DD que les graphistes sont malades du coup l'interface des nouveaux onglets est temporaire.

----------


## Darkath

> Moi aussi, je trouve que c'est bien, mais très loin d'être suffisant. J'ai l'impression de voir un artiste fignoler un coin de sa peinture murale alors que l'autre moitié est toujours blanche. 
> Qu'attendent-ils pour pour compléter les fondamentaux ? C'est pas l'heure de fignoler... Faut ajouter du lourd, là. Il faut ajouter de l'annexion non militaire, de la guerre secrète (espionnage, assassinat, sabotage, déstabilisation de l'ordre public), une modélisation du commerce interplanétaire pour en permettre le pillage... 
> 
> Non franchement, c'est gentil de continuer à ajouter des finitions, mais il manque du gros oeuvre. Parce que pour l'instant, Stellaris a beau avoir une ambiance exceptionnelle, ça reste un jeu dans lequel il faut construire des flottes de vaisseaux pour envahir si l'on veut s'étendre, et puis c'est tout. Donc soit il faut permettre de s'étendre sans flotte (influence culturelle ou religieuse écrasante + soulèvement populaire) soit il faut permettre de gagner une partie sans faire la guerre en se développant en interne dans son petit coin de l'espace.


Bah pour moi avoir un systeme politique solide et gestion fine des pops est nécessaire pour faire ensuite tout ce que tu suggère. ça fait un bien meilleur terreau que les systemes actuels qui n'ont aucune profondeur : 
la divergeance d'opinion qui est chiante en plus d'être débile => remplacée au prochain patch
le bonheur est linéaire et n'est que peu affectée par des facteurs externes => changé au prochain patch avec une tonne de facteurs qui peuvent l'affecter, 
l'accumulation des minéraux est exponentielle avec presque aucune dépense a part la construction/entretien de vaisseau  => changé au prochain patch pour avoir plus de couts croissants liés a la taille de l'empire et limité l'effet snowball
Les factions n'ont aucun intérêt et aucun impact => changé au prochain patch pour avoir une multitude de faction avec différentes idéologies et plateformes politiques

etc. 
etc.

Une fois que les systèmes qui sont au coeur de la gestion de l'empire gagnent en profondeur, ils pourront créer des systemes beaucoup plus intéressant qui intéragirons avec ces systèmes plus profonds.
Si ils avaient mis l'espionage directement dans ce patch/dlc ça aurait probablement été de la merde style EU4 avec un espion que tu envoie pour mettre un vieux modificateur de divergeance d'opinion etc.

La maintenant si ils le font dans le futur, ils pourront avoir plus de possibilités pour rendre les systemes plus interessants, genre financer un parti politique précis, faire passer des agents dormants parmis les refugiés, etc.

Bref boeufs avant charrue. Je préfère que les devs assainissent les mauvaises bases existantes du jeu, que faire des features ambitieuses qui tombent a plat parceque les fondations sont bancales.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Bref boeufs avant charrue. Je préfère que les devs assainissent les mauvaises bases existantes du jeu, que faire des features ambitieuses qui tombent a plat parceque les fondations sont bancales.


Je suis pas forcément d'accord, mais bon, de toute manière ils sont partis dans cette direction, alors... Il ne reste plus qu'à espérer que le reste soit bel et bien dans les cartons, et qu'il ne passe pas à la trappe. 
Parce que pour le moment, j'attends, j'attends, et je ne vois toujours rien venir !

----------


## Imrryran

> Et puis la feature perd complètement son intérêt si on joue militariste/xenophobe.


En même temps un des gros problèmes du jeu c'est que hors la guerre point de salut, toute amélioration des autres aspects, même sans être suffisante est déjà un pas dans la bonne direction.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Oui bonjour. Alors je suis un gros noob  hein. Premier jeu de stratégie paradox toussa, HOI ou EU je connaissais juste de nom. J'aime beaucoup le jeu ça change d'un civ like. J'aime le backgorund et cette excellente BO. Tu sens que le jeu est très riche et complexe. Seulement voilà j'ai déjà fait deux parties ou je me fait violer, ça pas de soucis, mais où je ne comprends strictement pas comment générer de l'influence. Du coup bah je perds car plus la possibilité de foutre des colons de mettre des avant postes, impossible d'engager de nouveau gourbeneur et autres scientifiques. Comment on fait bordayl ?
 :Emo:

----------


## Gigax

L'influence se génère par ta capitale principalement (un revenu fixe une fois que ta capitale atteint un certain niveau) mais également quand tu découvres de nouveaux empires (un bonus d'influence). L'influence est également dépensée tour par tour quand tu construis un avant poste : attention à ne pas trop en construire. J'aime bien construire mes avants postes sur des systèmes colonizable pour pouvoir détruire l'avant poste une fois que c'est colonisé pour éviter de perdre du territoire et continuer à générer de l'influence.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Tu as aussi de l'influence qui se génère via les déclarations de rival

----------


## Nohmas

Et tu as également certaines technologies qui augmentent ta génération d'influence tous les tours.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ahhh... Ok mais sur la capitale comment faites vous pour générer plus d'influence? 
Je pensais que l'influence grandissait avec la taille de l'empire et doonc avec la construction d'avant postes. De plus pas la peine d'être dans notre zone d'influence pour coloniser c'est ça?
IL y a un malus si nos frontières ne sont pas liées?

----------


## Valdr

> Je pensais que l'influence grandissait avec la taille de l'empire et doonc avec la construction d'avant postes. De plus pas la peine d'être dans notre zone d'influence pour coloniser c'est ça?


En fait c'est exactement l'inverse: la construction d'avants postes n'augmente pas l'influence, mais en coûte, et leur maintenance coûte également 1 d'influ par mois. Et tu ne peux construire des stations de recherche/minage/energie que dans ta zone d'influence. Par contre les outposts peuvent être placé hors zone d'influ(ce qui est leur but), et donc exploiter les ressources d'une zone pas encore colonisée, ou non colonisable.
La stratégie c'est de placer seulement les outposts essentiels: soit dans des zones hors influ que tu compte coloniser + tard, soit les zones  hors influ mais non colonisable (absence de planètes) mais ayant un intérêt stratégique (bloquer la progression d'un empire rival) ou économique (kikoo le systeme à 40 de ressources minérales).

Edit: je me suis trompé, j'avais mis planète à la place de station...

Edit²: et fait attention avec la diplo, soutenir l'indépendance d'un empire ou créer une féderation coute de l'influ tout les mois. Mais avoir des vassaux (ou des rivaux) en fait gagner (si je me souviens bien)

----------


## IriK

> Et tu ne peu coloniser que dans ta zone d'influence.


Wut ? Cela a été changer par un patch ?
Car on pouvait créer des colonies n'importe ou tant qu'on avait assez de points d'influence et que la planète ne se trouvait pas dans les frontières d'un autre empire.

----------


## The Number 9

> Wut ? Cela a été changer par un patch ?
> Car on pouvait créer des colonies n'importe ou tant qu'on avait assez de points d'influence et que la planète ne se trouvait pas dans les frontières d'un autre empire.


Non ça n'a pas changé.

----------


## Valdr

J'ai édité du coup, vous avez raison

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Merci pour vos précisions  ::):

----------


## cauldron

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai une petite question. Je viens de débuter à Stellaris (je fais ma première partie), j'ai lu le wiki et quelques autres pages et j'entends partout parler de Divergence Ethique. 
Je pense avoir compris le concept (probabilité que les populations changent d'éthique chaque année par rapport à l'éthique de l'empire) mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette valeur sur les écrans du jeu... Alors soit elle est bien planquée quelque part (voire secrète), soit je dois d'urgence changer de lunettes.

Quelqu'un peut me renseigner ?...

----------


## Nov

C'est indiqué quand tu cliques sur une case de terrain occupée par une population sur une planète.

----------


## cauldron

Effectivement, bien visible en haut...

Merci !

----------


## Korb

::):

----------


## Darkath

Aussi  des habitats spatiaux pour "coloniser" les planètes non habitables.

----------


## Korb

De ce que j'ai compris Mars sera terraformable à chaque partie. Pour les autres planètes de type "barren" ce sera juste une probabilité.

----------


## Nelfe

> Aussi  des habitats spatiaux pour "coloniser" les planètes non habitables.


Avec un nombre de slots réduit je suppose ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Le devblog du 26 (Me tappez pas si c'est déjà passé !)

http://steamcommunity.com/games/2819...58701234225297

----------


## Darkath

> Le devblog du 26 (Me tappez pas si c'est déjà passé !)
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/games/2819...58701234225297


Pffft ma hype retombe. C'est nul et et ça sert à rien. On peut même pas les péter.

----------


## Tenebris

> Pffft ma hype retombe.


Même avec ça à la fin  ::P:  


> Normally, this is where I'd tell you what next week's dev diary is going to be about, but this time I have to keep it a secret for the time being... so all I'm going to say is that it's going to be big.
> 
> Very big.

----------


## Gigax

Mouais.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Même avec ça à la fin


Est ce que tu penses à ce que je pense:

----------


## Tenebris

> Est ce que tu penses à ce que je pense:


 :Cigare:  ::love::

----------


## Korb

Un spoil intéressant :

Watcher in the night.


Une sorte de station d'écoute?

----------


## Tenebris

Enfin de l'espionnage?

----------


## MikeFriks

https://mobile.twitter.com/Martin_An...10945955201024

----------


## Kiy0me

Pour ceussent qui s'intéressent à la mise à jour à venir, il y a un stream des développeurs sur la 1.5 prévu à 15h (CET) et un dev diary à 17h.

Pour un peu, je serais hypé, tiens.

----------


## Korb

"_Due to special circumstances, today's development diary will be later than usual. We will post it around 17:00CET! (After the stream)_"

J'aime la référence à Ian M. Banks dans l'annonce  ::): 

Une référence à l'ajout d'un système d'espionnage/service secret dans Stellaris?

----------


## Tenebris

> Une référence à l'ajout d'un système d'espionnage/service secret dans Stellaris?


Oh oui sivouplé sivouplé sivouplé !

----------


## Anonyme1202

Utopia also includes:

    Megastructures: Build wondrous structures in your systems including Dyson Spheres and ring worlds, bringing both prestige and major advantages to your race.
    Habitat Stations: Build “tall” and establish space stations that will house more population, serving the role of planets in a small and confined empire.
    Rights and Privileges: Set specific policies for which of the many species under your thumb will have the rights and privileges of full citizenship. Build an egalitarian paradise or follow a caste system.
    And even more improvements and updates, including (as is traditional with all of our paid content releases) free updates for every Stellaris owner!

SOURCE

----------


## Tenebris

Argh * s'étouffe dans son vomi* adieu veaux, vaches, sabotages, vols de techno, intrigues diplomatiques...

----------


## Groufac

Le grand reveal c'est qu'il y a des sphères de Dyson et des anneaux planétaires??

----------


## Korb

Le truc "Big" c'est la construction de megastructure. Et effectivement c'est "Big".

----------


## Kiy0me

Le directeur de projet à précisé sur Twitter que la liste des features du DLC était pas définitive.

----------


## fixide

Ils vont loin là... Et toujours pas de trading? Aimerait bien mes petit vaisseau de commerce alimentant ma station commerciale de ma mega corporation via des trade route  ::(:

----------


## Turgon

Donc là en fait, comme ajouts on nous propose une grosse centrale, une grosse station de recherche et un gros radar. Meh.

----------


## Darkath

T'oublie la grosse planète.

----------


## Nohmas

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas ces grosses structures qui manquaient au jeu. C'est toujours bon à prendre mais ce n'est pas ce qui était attendu. Par contre, les nouveaux changements liés à la gestion de la population sont susceptibles de présenter un intérêt dans la conduite des empires. Et j'espère que les développeurs attendent de finaliser ce pan de gameplay avant d'introduire l'espionnage, ce qui peut paraître logique.

----------


## Nov

> C'est vrai que ce n'est pas ces grosses structures qui manquaient au jeu. C'est toujours bon à prendre mais ce n'est pas ce qui était attendu. Par contre, les nouveaux changements liés à la gestion de la population sont susceptibles de présenter un intérêt dans la conduite des empires. Et j'espère que les développeurs attendent de finaliser ce pan de gameplay avant d'introduire l'espionnage, ce qui peut paraître logique.


C'est en tout cas ce qu'ils ont dit sur le stream d'aujourd'hui.

D'ailleurs on pouvait voir quelques uns de ces changements et ça a l'air plutôt pas mal. L'orientation (ou les orientations j'ai pas compris si on était limité à une seule ou si on pouvait en choisir plusieurs), devraient apporter un petit plus sympathique. Les factions devraient aussi être un peu plus intéressantes (ce qui n'est pas bien dur, faut avouer), elles ont des demandes spécifiques à satisfaire et apportent des bonus. Ils ont aussi modifié les orientations politiques des populations qui ont chacune leurs "tendances" qui, apparemment, devraient varier selon la situation de l'empire et de ce qu'on fait.

----------


## Turgon

Ben techniquement le dernier DLC annonçait quelque chose de gros, mais je suis largement plus intéressé par de nouvelles mécaniques de gameplay plutôt que des éléments isolés comme des superstructures d'endgame qui seront rarement utilisés et qui ne rajouteront pas des masses de profondeur au jeu.

Là j'envisage d'y rejouer au prochain patch, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec les précédents, donc ça avance tout de même, de mon point de vue.

----------


## AKDrum

Ca vous étonne tant que ça après que les devs aient annoncé "les âges" comme "la plus grosse nouveauté depuis sur EUIV depuis sa sortie ?"  ::trollface:: 

Les journaux de développement ne sont pas encore finis mais je ne pense qu'ils aient encore de grosses features à annoncer. M'est avis que l'espionnage et le commerce viendront plus tard, mais je trouve qu'il y a déjà de belles évolutions avec ce qui est annoncé jusque là.

En attendant si vous n'en avez pas assez, vous avez toujours Distant Worlds  ::ninja::

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> Ben techniquement le dernier DLC annonçait quelque chose de gros, mais je suis largement plus intéressé par de nouvelles mécaniques de gameplay plutôt que des éléments isolés comme des superstructures d'endgame qui seront rarement utilisés et qui ne rajouteront pas des masses de profondeur au jeu.
> 
> Là j'envisage d'y rejouer au prochain patch, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec les précédents, donc ça avance tout de même, de mon point de vue.


Quand on pourra faire des sacrifices de sang, on y repensera  :Boom:

----------


## Harlockin

J'suis grave déçus par Paradox... On sent qu'ils changes depuis plusieurs mois/années, mais ça va vraiment pas dans le bon sens j'ai l'impression.. :/

----------


## Anonyme899

> Le grand reveal c'est qu'il y a des sphères de Dyson et des anneaux planétaires??


Le grand reveal c'est que tu vas devoir payer pour des features apportées par des mods non mis a jour parce que les moddeux ont été completement saoulés par PDS.

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'suis grave déçus par Paradox...


Quand tu vois ce qu'est devenu EU4, le remarque de Flefounet et les releases de Stellaris et HoI, je pense que les belles années sont derrières nous.

----------


## Volcano

> En attendant si vous n'en avez pas assez, vous avez toujours Distant Worlds


Il n'y a pas de sphère de Dyson dans Distant Worlds.  ::ninja::

----------


## franky4xa

> Quand tu vois ce qu'est devenu EU4, le remarque de Flefounet et les releases de Stellaris et HoI, je pense que les belles années sont derrières nous.


Clairement, les dernières années sont derrière nous. Et je ne suis pas un "fan" de Paradox depuis longtemps pourtant (EU3), et encore moins un spécialiste.

L'ennui, c'est que leur modèle fonctionne, et leur politique de DLC aussi vu que la communauté suit.  La preuve par Turgon qui pense s'y remettre (moi aussi d'ailleurs, alors que je n'y ai plus touché après ma deuxième partie) avec le nouveau patch (je ne sais pas s'il achètera le DLC qui va avec, mais beaucoup le feront et n'attendront pas les soldes pour casquer).  Du coup, Paradox va voir l'augmentation de joueurs après la sortie du patch, va voir les rentrées d'argent d'achat du DLC, et en conclura que pour faire vivre son jeu, il doit sortir régulièrement des patchs/DLCs.  Avec de "grosses" features à chaque fois.  Et donc un morcellement de plus en plus important de ses jeux (car comment faire énormément de DLCs intéressants, qui valent vraiment le coup, si le jeu de base est complet?).

Sans compter que Paradox est maintenant côté en Bourse, avec tous les ennuis et les pressions financières qui en découlent (rapport financier tous les trois mois, les actionnaires préfèrent des rentrées régulières plutôt que de grosses rentrées une fois par an...).

Personnellement, et parce que je ne retrouve pas la patte "Paradox" que j'apprécie dans leurs jeux et que je ne retrouve pas ailleurs, je finirai par acheter tous leurs DLCs non cosmétiques pour avoir un jeu complet.  Mais hors de question de les acheter plein pot, j'attendrai les grosses soldes dans 6 mois.

----------


## AKDrum

> Il n'y a pas de sphère de Dyson dans Distant Worlds.


Non, mais il y a les destructeurs de planète  :Cigare: 

Sinon pour rebondir suite aux derniers posts, je suis un peu totalement d'accord, Paradox bascule peu à peu dans le côté obscur et ça n'augure rien de bon pour l'avenir. Ce que je déplore par dessus tout, c'est que leurs extensions sont de plus en plus "fourre-tout" : et vas-y que je te mets une feature pour la diplo, que je remanie les mécanismes pour les nations bouddhistes, ah et puis tiens pourquoi pas ajouter une bricole pour la gestion interne du pays ? Bon on vend ça combien les gars ? 20 € ? Allez banco !"

Je préférais très largement leurs extensions à thème comme Sword of Islam sur CKII. Pour 10 € tu réapprenais complètement à jouer au jeu et tu multipliais la durée de vie par trois ou quatre, et surtout on était sur du vrai contenu additionnel. Sur CKII ils sont restés dans cette lignée jusqu'à il y a peu mais ça commence à déraper aussi (les ordres à donner aux alliés pendant les guerres ? Non ce sera payant, dans l'extension sur les sectes... ::blink:: ).

Sur EUIV ils ajoutent la possibilité de recruter directement depuis l'interface d'armée (amélioration de l'ergonomie de l'interface donc) et ils te disent que c'est une nouvelle feature, que c'est normal que ça soit payant, et que ceux qui sont pas contents peuvent aller se faire voir (faut voir le ton qu'ils prennent face aux joueurs qui "osent" remettre en cause leur politique sur les forums officiels, Johan et Wiz notamment).

Et enfin comme dis plus haut, la multiplication des patchs gratuits (qui ne sont pas du tout gratuit en fait, quand tu paies une extension tu paies aussi le patch qui viendra plus tard) finit par épuiser les moddeurs qui en ont ras le bol de devoir parfois retravailler des pans entiers de leurs mods à cause des mises à jour.

Bref, personnellement j'en viens à trouver (*prend son bouclier*) la politique de DLC de CA/SEGA sur les Total War plus honnête, car au moins on est sur du vrai contenu additionnel, et si ça nous emm... de payer des packs de faction au prix fort ben on attend les promos. Ceci est un avis personnel bien entendu (j'exclus Warhammer puisqu'il y a Games Workshop derrière).

On est pas encore au niveau d'Ubi et EA mais j'ai peur qu'on y vienne...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bref, personnellement j'en viens à trouver (*prend son bouclier*) la politique de DLC de CA/SEGA sur les Total War plus honnête, car au moins on est sur du vrai contenu additionnel, et si ça nous emm... de payer des packs de faction au prix fort ben on attend les promos.


Pas de soucis, je porte le bouclier avec toi, je suis du même avis. EU est devenu une usine à gaz avec 4000 couches de gameplay pour la même feature. Il y a quelques améliorations d'interfaces ou des automatismes intégrés bienvenues mais j'ai l'impression que tous le reste a été conçu principalement pour m'emmerder et pas pour me rendre le jeu plus agréable. Et à moins de modder, tu n'as pas le choix, tu subis ces changements de gameplay sans pouvoir rien y faire.

J'ai l'impression que Pdx est condamné à une sorte de fuite en avant où ils doivent pondre à tout prix un DLC tous les 3 mois sans forcément voir si ces changements sont les bienvenus. Sans compter que maintenant, ils savent qu'ils peuvent sortir des jeux pas finis, des DLC viendront "améliorer" le jeu. Et j'adore EU, je trouvais même que les premiers DLC étaient une bonne chose, même si je n'adhérais pas à tous les changements au moins je voyais mon jeu préféré être supporté et évoluer. 

Mais depuis la sortie de Stellaris et de HoI, je suis de plus en plus méfiant vis à vis de cette boite et très pessimiste quant à son avenir dans ma ludothèque.

Au moins avec CA, si je n'ai pas envie de jouer les Elfes, je ne les achète pas.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Au moins avec CA, si je n'ai pas envie de jouer les Elfes, je ne les achète pas.


Et encore, grande classe : même si tu ne les achètes pas, tu peux non seulement les affronter, voire même les jouer partiellement si tu fais une campagne multi (en coop si ton allié les joue, en versus si ton adversaire les affronte). Chapeau bas !

Mais bon, à la décharge de Paradox, ils travaillent en permanence les mécanismes d'un jeu complexe, tandis que CA ne fait qu'ajouter de la diversité sans retravailler le cœur du jeu.

----------


## tralala

Il faut quand même pas oublier que Rights of man a été très bien accueilli et Paradox eux mêmes ont dit qu'ils avaient capté que les gens préfèrent des DLCs aboutis qui prennent du temps à développer. Le prochain ils passent donc plus de temps dessus. A comparer avec Mare Nostrum (vide) et The Cossacks (qui aurait pu être beaucoup beaucoup plus intéressant avec quelques mois de dév supplémentaires).

----------


## LeLiquid

CA grande classe faut le vouloir quand même.. Vous oubliez un peu vite le DLC Sang et tous les DLC de factions clones ( pour les anciens, sur Warhammer c'est réussi)

----------


## Turgon

> La preuve par Turgon qui pense s'y remettre (moi aussi d'ailleurs, alors que je n'y ai plus touché après ma deuxième partie) avec le nouveau patch (je ne sais pas s'il achètera le DLC qui va avec


Non, faut pas déconner. La dernière chose que j'ai achetée à Paradox, c'était HOI4 et ça m'a assez refroidi comme ça.

Après, je suis globalement d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit dans le thread. Mais juste une chose à rajouter, j'attends de voir la sortie de Victoria 3 (avec tout le teasing qu'ils font je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient sortir autre chose) pour décider si oui ou non Paradox est parti définitivement dans l'idée de vendre leurs jeux sur des mécaniques de gameplay superficielles. Parce qu'au final c'est de ça dont il s'agit pour moi, plus que de la politique moisie avec leurs DLC.

Après, il y a des gens qui se satisfont très bien de cette nouvelle orientation, que ce soit ceux qui débarquent sur HOI4 en annonçant qu'ils apprécient le challenge d'envahir la Pologne ou ceux qui portent aux nues Stellaris (il s'en trouve même sur CPC).

Donc... Je jetterai un léger coup d'oeil à Stellaris au prochain patch et un regard désabusé mais secrètement plein d'espoir à l'annonce de Victoria 3. Et je saurai s'il faut tourner la page.

----------


## Sysco

Moi stellaris me satisfait pleinement, mais je vie pas de hype contre hype plus hype re hype ...

----------


## LeLiquid

Parce qu'ils vont annoncé Vicky 3 ?  :Vibre:  ( Sauf si c'est aussi merdique qu'HOI4 à la release)

----------


## Groomy

Ceux qui ont connu le lancement d'HoI3 peuvent pas dire que c'était mieux avant.... Ça a progressé les sorties chez Paradox.

----------


## Turgon

> Ceux qui ont connu le lancement d'HoI3 peuvent pas dire que c'était mieux avant.... Ça a progressé les sorties chez Paradox.


C'est pas tant en termes de qualité de finition que d'ambition. Mine de rien CK1 et Victoria, en termes d'idées...




> Moi stellaris me satisfait pleinement, mais je vie pas de hype contre hype plus hype re hype ...


Je me demandais, mais oui tu es un des roquets qui m'avaient sauté dessus l'autre fois. Ça me rassure du coup que tu vives pas ces cycles de hype, déjà vu que quand on dit du mal d'un jeu que tu aimes, c'est comme si on insultait ta mère, avec la hype en plus ton émotivité irait trop loin.



> Qu'elle phrase puante ...
> 
> Quoi que certain en dise stellaris et l'un des meilleurs 4x de sortis. Même si je n'y joue pas sur Linux j'y joue encore beaucoup.

----------


## Sysco

Tu pense bien ce que tu veux de stellaris ... si tu prend pas de plaisir à y joué pas de problème je m'en fou.
Franchement si avec m'on pauvre post tu tes senti agresser par une horde de roquets j'en suis désoler.

Tu critique le jeu ok pas de problème je m'en fou encore une foi, arrête de parler de manier condescendante aux joueurs qui ose jouer à stellaris ...

----------


## franky4xa

Je ne pense pas que le terme "hype" soit le bon terme, et peut-être que Sysco, tu avais déjà jouer à d'autres jeux Paradox, je ne sais pas.  Mais le fait est que Turgon, comme moi mais lui a beaucoup plus d'expérience de jeu Paradox, attendions un certain niveau de jeu au vu des précédentes expériences.

Ce qui est logique en soit, plus tu travailles dans quelque chose, plus tu es sensé devenir meilleur dedans.  Mais là, pour le coup, on a un peu l'impression de s'être fait avoir.  En tout cas, c'est mon impression.

Victoria 2 était génial avec son système de POP, Paradox annonce que ce système va être en partie repris, on est en droit d'imaginer que Paradox en a pris le meilleur, a corrigé les petites erreurs qu'ils avaient remarqué, pour nous pondre quelque chose de presque parfait.  Mais ce n'est pas ce qu'ils ont fait, leur système de POP et de factions étaient très très light comparé à Victoria, beaucoup plus profond, avec la religion qui joue, la préférence politique, le niveau de vie...

Cela ne veut pas dire que Stellaris est mauvais pour autant pour quelqu'un d'extérieur (j'ai joué à mon premier Civ après EU IV, j'ai trouvé cela très light, bien moins bon et sans comprendre pourquoi tant de monde y jouait, simplement parce que mon truc, c'est la diplo à la EU IV).  C'est juste que venant de Paradox, on s'attendait à quelque chose de plus complet.

----------


## Anonyme1202

:Carton:

----------


## The Number 9

> C'est pas tant en termes de qualité de finition que d'ambition. Mine de rien CK1 et Victoria, en termes d'idées...


Pour le coup, je ne sais pas si HoI4 manque vraiment d'ambition. Stellaris clairement (je ne dirais jamais assez à quel point j'en suis déçu) mais HoI4 je trouve que c'est surtout la finition qui pêche/péchait.

----------


## Turgon

> Pour le coup, je ne sais pas si HoI4 manque vraiment d'ambition. Stellaris clairement (je ne dirais jamais assez à quel point j'en suis déçu) mais HoI4 je trouve que c'est surtout la finition qui pêche/péchait.


Le truc avec HOI4, c'est que j'ai vraiment l'impression que les changements du style des battleplans découlent plus de vouloir simplifier le gameplay - à raison, je trouvais HOI3 vraiment fastidieux - que de vouloir le révolutionner. D'un autre côté, la gestion de la production est vraiment un changement qui rajoute de la profondeur au jeu, mais pêche par la finition. Une fois que tu arrives à plus de 100 usines, ça devient pénible de les micro à la main.

----------


## Esprit

> Je ne pense pas que le terme "hype" soit le bon terme, et peut-être que Sysco, tu avais déjà jouer à d'autres jeux Paradox, je ne sais pas.  Mais le fait est que Turgon, comme moi mais lui a beaucoup plus d'expérience de jeu Paradox, attendions un certain niveau de jeu au vu des précédentes expériences.
> 
> Ce qui est logique en soit, plus tu travailles dans quelque chose, plus tu es sensé devenir meilleur dedans.  Mais là, pour le coup, on a un peu l'impression de s'être fait avoir.  En tout cas, c'est mon impression.
> 
> Victoria 2 était génial avec son système de POP, Paradox annonce que ce système va être en partie repris, on est en droit d'imaginer que Paradox en a pris le meilleur, a corrigé les petites erreurs qu'ils avaient remarqué, pour nous pondre quelque chose de presque parfait.  Mais ce n'est pas ce qu'ils ont fait, leur système de POP et de factions étaient très très light comparé à Victoria, beaucoup plus profond, avec la religion qui joue, la préférence politique, le niveau de vie...
> 
> Cela ne veut pas dire que Stellaris est mauvais pour autant pour quelqu'un d'extérieur (j'ai joué à mon premier Civ après EU IV, j'ai trouvé cela très light, bien moins bon et sans comprendre pourquoi tant de monde y jouait, simplement parce que mon truc, c'est la diplo à la EU IV).  C'est juste que venant de Paradox, on s'attendait à quelque chose de plus complet.


Tout est dit :/ J'aime beaucoup Stellaris à cause du thème embarqué mais il vaut pas distant worlds même si certaines idées sont intéressantes, mais qu'est-ce que le jeu aurait eu plus de saveur avec une gestion de population à la Vicky II, donc je comprends tout à fait que Turgon et d'autres râlent énormément dessus. Là j'ai toujours le secret espoir qu'ils l'améliorent vraiment et gameplay parlant. J'ai hâte aussi de Victoria III mais avec une certaine appréhension.

----------


## LeLiquid

Elle est sure l'info sur Victoria 3 ?

----------


## Turgon

> Elle est sure l'info sur Victoria 3 ?


Non, c'est une pure hypothèse de ma part, mais c'est beau de vous voir partir au quart de tour. Je ne suis pas le seul à caresser l'espoir.




> j'attends de voir la sortie de Victoria 3 (avec tout le teasing qu'ils font je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient sortir autre chose)

----------


## LeLiquid

> Non, c'est une pure hypothèse de ma part, mais c'est beau de vous voir partir au quart de tour. Je ne suis pas le seul à caresser l'espoir.


Je trouve ça dégueulasse ! C'est pas beau de faire miroiter des choses comme ça aux gens. C'est du même niveau que les fumiers qui postent sur le topic d'Half-Life 3 juste pour le remonter.  ::|:

----------


## Nelfe

> Je trouve ça dégueulasse ! C'est pas beau de faire miroiter des choses comme ça aux gens. C'est du même niveau que les fumiers qui postent sur le topic d'Half-Life 3 juste pour le remonter.


Disons que c'est la suite logique, on a eu récemment un opus d'EU, de CK et de HoI4. La logique des choses voudrait qu'on ait un Victoria III *croise les doigts*

----------


## Darkath

Rome 2 et Victoria 3 sont dans les tuyeaux.  Le CEO de paradox a liké mon tweet quand je disais qu'ils allaient battre les records de steam en 2017

----------


## Nelfe

> Rome 2 et Victoria 3 sont dans les tuyeaux.  Le CEO de paradox a liké mon tweet quand je disais qu'ils allaient battre les records de steam en 2017


J'avais de grosses intuitions pour Victoria III, mais je ne pensais pas que chez PDX ils se souvenaient qu'ils avaient une licence EU:Rome...

----------


## Catel

Victoria III, exploser Steam ? C'est la licence Grand Strategy la plus obscure de Para. J'ai jamais compris le fonctionnement de Vicky 2; Crusader Kings a un côté terre-à-terre avec ses figures humaines qui permet d'accrocher les gens malgré la répétitivité du jeu et l'ultra-complexité inutile des règles de succession.
Va falloir faire un effort didactique sévère pour que le public comprenne qu'il faut envoyer plus de Dixies dans les usines du Midwest, comment y parvenir... et que ça l'amuse.

----------


## Tenebris

Je me demande si les super structures du patch vont pas donner un coup de boost aux conflits. J'entends par là que pour une fois l'IA n'aura pas comme simple but de nous buter parce qu'on est un voisin envahissant ou qu'il aime pas notre éthique, mais parce qu'on devient la cible à abattre dans tous l'univers à cause de ce que l'on construit. Ça pourrait même être intéressant de laisser une IA faire telle ou telle construction pour en profiter pour fédérer les autres contre lui, déclarer une guerre conjointe, envoyer à l’abattoir les forces des alliés en premier, et récupérer les territoires + la merveille de l'IA à la fin.

----------


## Nohmas

> Je me demande si les super structures du patch vont pas donner un coup de boost aux conflits. J'entends par là que pour une fois l'IA n'aura pas comme simple but de nous buter parce qu'on est un voisin envahissant ou qu'il aime pas notre éthique, mais parce qu'on devient la cible à abattre dans tous l'univers à cause de ce que l'on construit. Ça pourrait même être intéressant de laisser une IA faire telle ou telle construction pour en profiter pour fédérer les autres contre lui, déclarer une guerre conjointe, envoyer à l’abattoir les forces des alliés en premier, et récupérer les territoires + la merveille de l'IA à la fin.


Ou l'effet inverse. Il me semble avoir lu que d'après les devs, la création d'habitats artificiels permettrait au contraire de pouvoir continuer de faire croitre son empire sans avoir à s'étendre géographiquement, stoppant donc les guerres d'expansion. A voir.

----------


## Korb

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que les mégastructures arrivent un peu trop tardivement dans le jeu, qu'il n'y ait plus trop d'intérêt à les construire parce que techniquement on a déjà gagné la partie...

----------


## IriK

L'IA est décidément, tant diplomatiquement que militaire, complètement débile  :Facepalm:  :
Depuis 35 ans que mes fières Prothéens sont en guerre, la coalition des 3 espèces m'affrontant, chacune de puissance équivalente à la mienne, n'a eu aucune victoire à mon encontre et joue au chat et à la souris avec ma flotte.

Je suis en bonne voie pour vassaliser l'un d'eux.

L'IA de mon vassale ainsi que de ma flotte n'est pas mieux.
Pour cette dernière, les cuirassés et croiseurs ont la géniale idée de toujours se mettre devant lors des premiers instant d'une bataille. 
On se demande a quoi sert les vaisseaux écrans...

----------


## Nohmas

> Pour cette dernière, les cuirassés et croiseurs ont la géniale idée de toujours se mettre devant lors des premiers instant d'une bataille. 
> Ben à rien. On se demande a quoi sert les vaisseaux écrans...


Malgré leur soit-disant réforme des batailles spatiales, elles sont toujours aussi inintéressantes, on a toujours aussi peu de contrôle dessus et c'est toujours une IA aussi débile qui gère le tout.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Une extension annoncée ! Utopia !

Merde, me voilà hypé, surtout avec ce Banks qui se profile pas mal en fond de court.

----------


## IriK

> Malgré leur soit-disant réforme des batailles spatiales, elles sont toujours aussi inintéressantes, on a toujours aussi peu de contrôle dessus et c'est toujours une IA aussi débile qui gère le tout.


Et autres chose censée avoir changer : ces secteurs à la con !  :Vibre: 
A quoi bon bien développer/organiser ses planètes pour qu'ensuite l'IA fasse de la merde avec les esclaves et les ressources ?!  :Boom: 
Et toujours pas de raccourcie pour les spaceport de ces mêmes secteurs !  :Boom: 

Heureusement, mon skill me permet de pallier à ça pour ensuite dégommer mes 2 _Fallen Empire_ de voisin  :Eclope:

----------


## Avik

C'est bizarre comme c'est aléatoire les fallens empire, il y en a qui sont tout weak mais sur ma dernière partie j'en ai un qui s'est réveillé et m'a défoncé avec ses 500k de flotte (contre 100) dur même avec du skill...

----------


## IriK

> C'est bizarre comme c'est aléatoire les fallens empire, il y en a qui sont tout weak mais sur ma dernière partie j'en ai un qui s'est réveillé et m'a défoncé avec ses 500k de flotte (contre 100) dur même avec du skill...


Les _Fallens_ qui se sortent le doigt du cu sont quasi imparable.
Je parlais de ceux encore stagnants, et c'est seulement après un certains stade de développement, en rusant et profitant de la stupidité de l'IA, qu'il y a moyen de récupérer les 2 3 systèmes avec les bâtiment _légendaires_.
Une fois qu'ils ont perdu leurs systèmes clés, ceux sont plus des problèmes, en plus de fournir de nombreux débris pour la technologie  :Bave: 
Une petite purge, suivit d'un grand remplacement, et en route pour rouler sur les autres civilisations  :Eclope:

----------


## Anonyme1202

DEV DIARY #60




> Hello everyone and welcome to another Stellaris development diary.  Today's dev diary is going to be about psionics and one of the three  ascension paths mentioned in Dev Diary #56: the Psionic Ascension Path.
> 
> *Psionics*
> First, before we start digging into the way psionics will work Utopia,  we should clarify that we are not removing any features from the free  version of the game. If you have the Banks update but do not own Utopia,  psionics will continue to work the same way they currently do: As  technologies that you unlock. The only difference is that psionics can  now only be researched by Spiritualist empires, though it is entirely  possible for an empire that does not start out as Spiritualist to  acquire psionics by shifting their empire ethics to Spiritualist over  the course of the game, and once you start down the Psionic path it is  possible to continue along it even if you stop being Spiritualist. This  Spiritualist requirement applies whether or not you own Utopia.
> 
> If you *do* own the Utopia expansion, most of the psionic features will  no longer appear as technologies. Only Psionic Theory, the very first  psionic tech, is still researchable. To get access to the rest of the  psionic path you will need to pick the 'Mind over Matter' Ascension Perk  to start your empire on the Psionic Ascension Path. Picking this  Ascension Perk will unlock latent psionic abilities among your primary  species. A certain percentage of your leaders will have the 'Psychic'  trait that grants a variety of advantages for the different leader  classes, you will get access to Psionic Armies and also the special Psi  Corps building. As with all Ascension Paths, you will need to have at  least two Ascension Perk slots unlocked to pick 'Mind over Matter'.
>  
>  
> 
> ...

----------


## Oor-tael

Toujours plus d'inspiration puisée dans Warhammer 40k (ce qui est une bonne chose).

Mais bon, la révolution ne sera pas pour la 1.5, je crois que c'est clair maintenant. Il va encore falloir attendre de longs mois  ::|:

----------


## Turgon

Dans la discussion, Wiz considère qu'ils ajouteront des features uniques de gameplay de ce style au fur et à mesure des DLC pour rendre chaque idéologie différente des autres dans ce qu'elle peut offrir comme façon de jouer.

Sauf que... c'est moi ou les nouvelles mécaniques sont justes les traditionnels events+bonus qu'on a déjà dans EU4 et qui ne changent pas fondamentalement la façon de jouer ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

On en sait rien, même sous forme d'évènement/bonus ça peu être gamechanging si c'est bien fais.
Maintenant c'est à eux de voir comment ils veulent qu'ont se souvienne de leur jeu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Arckalypse

J'ai acheté le jeu le weekend dernier, je dois avoir 50 h dessus et pour l'instant j'adore, y a certes un manque de renouvellement des features une fois arrivé au mid game (enfin j'ai pas l'impression que l'expérience de jeu se renouvelle beaucoup), mais pour l'instant ça ne me lasse pas trop. 

J'aurai une question en revanche : 

Je suis fédéré avec une autre faction et ça fait deux fois qu'elle m'entraine dans ses guerres et deux fois que je fais tout le taf pour elle sans y gagner quoi que ce soit, sinon un allié plus puissant. Y a pas moyen de choisir pour soit des objectifs de guerre quand c'est un de ses alliés qui déclare la guerre ? On est obligé d'attendre de devenir président de la fédé ? 

Là j'ai l'impression de me faire un peu niquer, quand mon allié a la présidence de la fédé, il déclare la guerre à une autre fédération et cet espèce de pouilleux n'a rien comme flotte (il fabrique pas non plus de vaisseaux de la fédé) donc il m'oblige à affronter trois factions en même temps et à faire à moi seul le score de guerre pour obtenir la paix. Résultat, je dépense tout ce que j'ai pour gagner la guerre, mon allié gagne des planètes et quand finalement j'obtiens la présidence, je passe mon temps à panser mes plaies d'une guerre qui m'a rien rapporté. 

Je crois que je vais bientôt envoyer chier tous ces xénos et purger l'impur !  :tired: 

Sinon à part ça le jeu rame beaucoup chez moi vers le mid game alors que j'ai une config qui a un ou deux ans max (en tout cas elle fait tourner total war warhammer au max et de façon fluide). Vous avez aussi le problème ?

----------


## Darkath

Encore un peu plus de politique dans Victoriallis Horizons :


https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ctions.999954/


- Possibilité d'endoctriner les primitifs (comme ça on pourra faire comme les Reapers #MarauderShields)
- Révoltes d'opposants politiques, de nationalistes, d'aliens, d'esclaves, parceque tout le monde adore les révoltes (+1 Militancy, +2 Consciousness) 
- Possibilité de changer d'éthiques en cours de partie grace aux intéractions avec les factions/partis politiques.

----------


## Korb

Ils ont un don pour le teasing, à propos de la semaine prochaine : "_(...) We'll also be talking about Hive Minds._"

----------


## Darkath

#hype

----------


## LeLiquid

> #hype


On peut plus se faire avoir par la hype, on est immunisés avec Stellaris  ::P:

----------


## necroman666

> Je suis fédéré avec une autre faction et ça fait deux fois qu'elle m'entraine dans ses guerres et deux fois que je fais tout le taf pour elle sans y gagner quoi que ce soit, sinon un allié plus puissant. Y a pas moyen de choisir pour soit des objectifs de guerre quand c'est un de ses alliés qui déclare la guerre ? On est obligé d'attendre de devenir président de la fédé ?


Oui il me semble que c'est seulement celui qui déclare la guerre et le défenseur principal qui peuvent choisir les wargoals, après il m'est souvent arrivé que l'ia propose de m'obtenir des mondes frontaliers aux miens.
Du coup le mieux reste effectivement la purge de ces empaffés de xénos.




> Sinon à part ça le jeu rame beaucoup chez moi vers le mid game alors que j'ai une config qui a un ou deux ans max (en tout cas elle fait tourner total war warhammer au max et de façon fluide). Vous avez aussi le problème ?


C'est un problème général oui, il est très accentué si tu joue sur les plus grandes tailles de galaxie.

----------


## Avik

Mais pourquoi vous ne refusez pas la guerre? il suffit de cliquer non, non ?
Y a aussi la technique de reprendre la sauvegarde juste avant et de déclarer la même guerre toit meme.
J'ai essayé des parties avec et sans fédération c'est beaucoup mieux d'en avoir une que d’être seul contre tous. Même si les alliés servent pas forcement a grand chose il font des flottes "dispatchées" qui permettent de ne pas s'emmerder a jouer au chat et a la souris avec le menu fretins pendant qu'on se concentre sur nos objectifs.

----------


## Asimof

Bon on vient de trouver où est passé l'argent des DLC  ::XD::

----------


## Arckalypse

> Oui il me semble que c'est seulement celui qui déclare la guerre et le défenseur principal qui peuvent choisir les wargoals, après il m'est souvent arrivé que l'ia propose de m'obtenir des mondes frontaliers aux miens.
> Du coup le mieux reste effectivement la purge de ces empaffés de xénos





> Mais pourquoi vous ne refusez pas la guerre? il suffit de cliquer non, non ?
> Y a aussi la technique de reprendre la sauvegarde juste avant et de déclarer la même guerre toit meme.
> J'ai essayé des parties avec et sans fédération c'est beaucoup mieux d'en avoir une que d’être seul contre tous. Même si les alliés servent pas forcement a grand chose il font des flottes "dispatchées" qui permettent de ne pas s'emmerder a jouer au chat et a la souris avec le menu fretins pendant qu'on se concentre sur nos objectifs.


Merci pour les réponses.

J'ai pas vu qu'on pouvait refuser la guerre honnêtement, du coup soit j'ai loupé le message, soit c'est pas lui qui déclarait la guerre et il était simplement attaqué. Là sur ma partie je sais que la dernière guerre en cours, c'est pas lui qui l'a déclenché puisque cette fois j'ai bien vu le message comme quoi il était attaqué et je rejoignais la guerre par le jeu des alliances. 

Je vais peut être quitter cette fédé, car il est un peu moisis cet allié.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon on vient de trouver où est passé l'argent des DLC


Pas dans un service com compétent en tout cas  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Bon on vient de trouver où est passé l'argent des DLC


 ::blink::  Le mec en retard d'une année sur la tendance internet.  :^_^: 
Manque le Bucket Challenge & Cie maintenant !

----------


## Harlockin

Leur fond vers est dégueulasse en plus.. (ou l'incrustation mal réglée, c'est horrible)

----------


## comodorecass

On a aucune informations sur le DLC niveau date de sortie? J'hésite à recommencer une partie mais si dans quelques semaines il sort, j'aurai un peu perdu mon temps.

----------


## Esprit

Je dirais à vue de nez de canard, en mars l'extension, début mars/milieu mars.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kiy0me

Quelques screens supplémentaires de la 1.5, via Twitter :

Le nouvel écran de choix d'ethics, de civics (nouveau) et de gouvernement, avec l'esprit de ruche comme nouvel ethics au milieu :





Nouveau, la possibilité de commencer avec une seconde espèce "cliente" sur la même planète :



Enfin, Fanatical Purifier est désormais une "civics" qui interdit toute diplomatie mais offre plein de bonus :



Toujours pas de date, par contre.  :Emo:

----------


## Nelfe

Je vais vraiment enfin pouvoir jouer mes tyranides  :Bave: 

HIVE FOR THE HIVE MIND

----------


## Darkath

> On a aucune informations sur le DLC niveau date de sortie? J'hésite à recommencer une partie mais si dans quelques semaines il sort, j'aurai un peu perdu mon temps.


Ben de toute façon avec ce qu'ils ont annoncé c'est impossible de lancer une partie sans trouver que tout est pourri sans le nouveau dlc  ::sad:: 

A mon avis on aura la date Jeudi, le jour du dev diary.

Et j'aime bien le logo du citizen service

----------


## Harlockin

Possible d'avoir un rapide recap de ce qu'apporte le DLC "Stellaris: Leviathans Story Pack" ?

(l'op il a pas les info il est mal fait  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Darkath

Faudrait deja que j'achète leviathan  ::P: 

Mais globalement c'est 
1. des stations neutres qui permettent d'échanger des ressources et avoir des bonus speciaux
2. Des pnjs boss type dragon crevette de l'espace
3. Chaine d'events déclenchant de Grosses guerres galactiques entre les fallen empires d'ethiques opposée

----------


## comodorecass

> Ben de toute façon avec ce qu'ils ont annoncé c'est impossible de lancer une partie sans trouver que tout est pourri sans le nouveau dlc 
> 
> A mon avis on aura la date Jeudi, le jour du dev diary.


Oui c'est exactement ça, très difficile de se motiver en sachant ce qui va pointer le bout de son nez dans que quelques semaines (mois  ::'(:  ?). Pas grave je découvre CKII qui traînait dans ma bibliothèque en attendant et j'aime beaucoup. Victoria III pourrait être cool aussi.

----------


## Esprit

> Oui c'est exactement ça, très difficile de se motiver en sachant ce qui va pointer le bout de son nez dans que quelques semaines (mois  ?). Pas grave je découvre CKII qui traînait dans ma bibliothèque en attendant et j'aime beaucoup. Victoria III pourrait être cool aussi.


Huhu de mon côté c'est Europa 4, j'essaie le succès de Trébizonde.

C'est sympathique comme tout les fanatiques purificateurs avec pas de diplomatie mais des bonus ! Les fans de l'Imperium seront heureux.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> Huhu de mon côté c'est Europa 4, j'essaie le succès de Trébizonde.
> 
> C'est sympathique comme tout les fanatiques purificateurs avec pas de diplomatie mais des bonus ! Les fans de l'Imperium seront heureux.


Les fallen empires arreteront de faire chier sur ton style de jeu avant de les reveiller aussi. Donc fini le FE xenophile relou qui t'empêche de purger tranquille

----------


## Harlockin

Y a toujours cet event de merde en tout début de partie ou y a une flotte plus puissante que la tienne qui pop juste a coté et te casse les burnes...  ::|: 
Cette fois j'ai eu la "chance" de la voir pop dans mon système de départ et a tout péter avant que je puisse faire quoique ce soit.. Je suis bon pour recommencer une partie

----------


## Esprit

> Les fallen empires arreteront de faire chier sur ton style de jeu avant de les reveiller aussi. Donc fini le FE xenophile relou qui t'empêche de purger tranquille


Ah ça c'est une excellente nouvelle, j'en avais un peu marre de les entendre couiner alors que je purgeais un ou deux malheureux par nécessité.  ::ninja:: 




> Y a toujours cet event de merde en tout début de partie ou y a une flotte plus puissante que la tienne qui pop juste a coté et te casse les burnes... 
> Cette fois j'ai eu la "chance" de la voir pop dans mon système de départ et a tout péter avant que je puisse faire quoique ce soit.. Je suis bon pour recommencer une partie


Tu parles de la flotte pirate ? Au début, après avoir fait les vaisseaux d'exploration, je fais 4 corvettes et avec les trois en plus (si elles ne sont pas mortes entretemps en exploration), c'est amplement suffisant de calmer la flottille pirate. (Evidemment, ne pas oublier l'amiral !)  :;):

----------


## Harlockin

Oué, sauf que j'avais oublié que cet event existai et que j'étais partit en mode "fleur au fusil" pas trop militariste ^^'

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est sympathique comme tout les fanatiques purificateurs avec pas de diplomatie mais des bonus ! Les fans de l'Imperium seront heureux.


"May use Armageddon bombardment stance" je sais pas ce que c'est mais ça a l'air rigolo  :Vibre:

----------


## Kiy0me

J'imagine que ça doit permettre de buter des pops plus facilement.

----------


## Yohdalf

Visiblement, le jeu commence doucement à prendre forme... Encore 6 mois, 1 ou 2 extensions et on sera bon?  :;):

----------


## Nohmas

Les rajouts, notamment ceux concernant la gestion de la population sont bien vus, mais il reste toujours des mécanismes de jeu que je trouve pourris, même s'ils ont été améliorés, comme les batailles spatiales ou la gestion des secteurs par l'IA.

----------


## Yohdalf

Donc, en attendant, on reste sur Distant Worlds?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sysco

> Donc, en attendant, on reste sur Distant Worlds?


Perso il y a longtemps que je trouve distant worlds Fade  ::(:

----------


## Tenebris

D'ailleurs c'est bien dommage que le mod eve online n'ai jamais vu le jour pour DW. Son dev avait refait une apparition après une longue absence sur le forum des mods puis silence radio depuis.

----------


## Fcknmagnets

> D'ailleurs c'est bien dommage que le mod eve online n'ai jamais vu le jour pour DW. Son dev avait refait une apparition après une longue absence sur le forum des mods puis silence radio depuis.


Eva lilith  ::'(:

----------


## burton

Ah ouais, tant d'espoir dans ce mod...

----------


## Kiy0me

Et voilà l'esprit de ruche un peu plus en détail :

----------


## Nelfe

C'est génial  :Bave:

----------


## Orhin

::wub::

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'ai du mal à imaginer des oiseaux hive mind.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Illusive Man

We are the Blorg. Resistance is futile.

----------


## Korb

> J'ai du mal à imaginer des oiseaux hive mind.

----------


## Nelfe

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...minds.1001169/

DD sur le nouveau fonctionnement du système politique. C'est un peu plus intéressant déjà.

Et les Hive Minds ont l'air vraiment sympa à jouer  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> 


Merci pour la vidéo. Mais c'est pas du Hive Mind quand même dans mon esprit.  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...minds.1001169/
> 
> DD sur le nouveau fonctionnement du système politique. C'est un peu plus intéressant déjà.
> 
> Et les Hive Minds ont l'air vraiment sympa à jouer


 :Vibre:

----------


## Nelfe

A moi les Tyranides  :Vibre:

----------


## Kiy0me

Dans la 1.5, quand on libérera une planète dont la population est réduite en esclavage ou en passe d'être purgée, elle nous kiffera.



A ce niveau là, c'est plus une correction de bug qu'une feature, mais bon.  ::ninja:: 

*Edit :* maintenant, quand on occupe une planète, ça stoppe la purge.



Je suis tellement mégachaud bordel.  ::wacko::

----------


## Asimof

On n'avait pas dit l'année dernière qu'on arrêtait de se hyper pour Paradox ?  :tired: 


En vrai c'est cool de voir que le jeu commence à ressembler à quelque chose, ca va être l'occasion de s'y remettre  ::): 
(Et je suis content que ce soit pour la version 'Banks', je suis en train de me faire ses bouquins c'est génial !)

----------


## Oor-tael

> Dans la 1.5, quand on libérera une planète dont la population est réduite en esclavage ou en passe d'être purgée, elle nous kiffera.
> Je suis tellement mégachaud bordel.



Il t'en faut peu pour être heureux !

Ces deux petites choses vont dans le bon sens, mais elles sont franchement à la marge...

----------


## Kiy0me

T'imagines bien que c'est pas le seul truc qui m'intéresse dans la 1.5.  :^_^:

----------


## IriK

J'attend toujours une meilleur IA, tant pour les combat que pour les Secteurs  ::|:

----------


## LaVaBo

Moi j'aimerais bien un système d'update de vaisseaux qui se rapproche de HoI4 : la prod ne change pas automatiquement vers les derniers modèles quand on découvre un modèle plus avancé, mais on a un message "production de matos obsolète".

Parce que le choix entre automatiser les templates de vaisseaux, sans aucun contrôle et sans pouvoir gérer plusieurs types d'une même classe (par exemple une frégate missile et une frégate laser), ou tout faire à la main, en ayant du mal à identifier quand on a une découverte qui pourrait améliorer un template, c'est pas top dans tous les cas.

----------


## Kiy0me

Utopia le 7 6 avril. 20 balles.




Bon, ben je vais commencer une nouvelle partie hein. Un mois d'attente c'est long.

EDIT : Après visionnage, le trailer indique le 6. La page du store Paradox aussi.  :tired:

----------


## IriK

> Utopia le 7 6 avril. 20 balles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, ben je vais commencer une nouvelle partie hein. Un mois d'attente c'est long.
> 
> EDIT : Après visionnage, le trailer indique le 6. La page du store Paradox aussi.


Si loin ? Moi qui espérait testé les ajouts avant l'arrivée de _Mass Effect Andromeda_, c'est raté  :tired:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

20 Balles, c'est la fête du slip chez Paradox...

----------


## Darkath

Toujours le même commentaire alors que toutes leurs extensions sont à 15 ou 20 balles.

----------


## Harlockin

> Toujours le même commentaire alors que toutes leurs extensions sont à 15 ou 20 balles.


T'es sûr ? Me semble pas avoir payé chaque DLC de CKII 20€  ::o:

----------


## Darkath

> T'es sûr ? Me semble pas avoir payé chaque DLC de CKII 20€


En effet les DLC de CK2 sont moins cher, mais ils mettent plus de trucs cosmétiques en pack à coté.

Par contre eu4 tous les "gros" DLC d'EU4 sont à 20€ (Rights of Man, Art of War, Cossacks etc.) sans les packs d'unités. Et pour HOI4 le premier petit DLC était à 15€ (en comprenant les packs d'unité par contre) donc ça laisse augurer que le prochain sera à 20€.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Toujours le même commentaire alors que toutes leurs extensions sont à 15 ou 20 balles.


C'est pas parceque c'est usuel chez Paradox que ça en fait un tarif normal. On jugera au contenu, mais 20 boules un dlc, c'est pas un petit tarif.

----------


## Esprit

> Utopia le 7 6 avril. 20 balles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, ben je vais commencer une nouvelle partie hein. Un mois d'attente c'est long.
> 
> EDIT : Après visionnage, le trailer indique le 6. La page du store Paradox aussi.


Meh, un mois c'est long  :tired:  Je le pensais largement plus tôt.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Permettez moi de verser mon petit hectolitre de bave.  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

Ce trailer  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est pas parceque c'est usuel chez Paradox que ça en fait un tarif normal. On jugera au contenu, mais 20 boules un dlc, c'est pas un petit tarif.


20€ la victoire par merveille ca fait un peu cher. Après oui... c'est la politique tarifaire de PDS, rien de neuf sous le soleil. Chaque studio voit midi à sa porte. 

Mis bout à bout:
7.99 les plantoids
9.99 Leviathan
20 Utopia.
39.99 jeu de base.

soit la modique somme de 77.97€ pour un jeu pas fini et des combats spatiaux mochissimes.

----------


## comodorecass

> 20€ la victoire par merveille ca fait un peu cher. Après oui... c'est la politique tarifaire de PDS, rien de neuf sous le soleil. Chaque studio voit midi à sa porte. 
> 
> Mis bout à bout:
> 7.99 les plantoids
> 9.99 Leviathan
> 20 Utopia.
> 39.99 jeu de base.
> 
> soit la modique somme de 77.97€ pour un jeu pas fini et des combats spatiaux mochissimes. 
> ...


C'est pas faux, apres jai des potes qui ont 200h sur le jeu sans extension perso j'ai pas dépassé les 12h de jeu, c'est presque la durée moyenne de mes sessions de CK2 et nouvellement EU4.

----------


## Oor-tael

Ça me semble aussi franchement cher au regard de ce qu'ils annoncent. Même genre de politique tarifaire que celle de C.A. pour les Total War.

Mais bon, je le prendrai comme un con parce que l'amour rend aveugle (alors que je n'ai même pas prévu d'y rejouer tant le jeu persiste et signe dans son orientation bac à sable)

----------


## Darkath

Sinon tu peux attendre la promo fatidique, même si malheureusement ça risque de sortir trop tard pour être en promo à Paques.

----------


## Da-Soth

Pour EU4 je suis leur vache à lait. Pour Stellaris, je n’achèterais pas de DLC. Je ne paierais pas plus pour un jeu qui n'était pas satisfaisant à sa release.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Moi j'achète TOUT.  ::happy2::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Même genre de politique tarifaire que celle de C.A. pour les Total War.


J'ai pas l'intention de lancer un débat mais je trouve que CA et Pdx n'ont pas du tout la même politique de DLC surtout en ce qui concerne Stellaris.

 Les DLC du dernier Total War sont de vrais ajouts et sont clairement dispensables. Je trouve juste que les tarifs sont excessifs. Pour les DLC de factions, c'est pas tellement à cause du prix final mais surtout parce que les campagnes courtes sont dispensables et j'aurais préféré payer moins cher sans elles. Mais Total War Warhammer Vanilla se suffit à lui même et te promet déjà une centaine d'heures de jeu.

Pour Stellaris, les DLC sont clairement un moyen de finir leur jeu. Et je trouve ça discutable comme politique. C'est de l'early qui ne dit pas son nom.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Pour Stellaris, les DLC sont clairement un moyen de finir leur jeu. Et je trouve ça discutable comme politique.


Il y a quand même des features gratuites dans les patchs associés à chaque fois.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Il y a quand même des features gratuites dans les patchs associés à chaque fois.


Oui c'est vrai. Mais là où CA t'offre une faction pour faire passer la pillule, Pdx te donne quelques features gratuites.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Oui c'est vrai. Mais là où CA t'offre une faction pour faire passer la pillule, Pdx te donne quelques features gratuites.


Je disais ça pour rebondir sur ta remarque comme quoi les DLC servaient à finir le jeu. Les quelques mécanismes gratuits sont quand même intéressants.

Et pour ma part, je n'ai pas le dernier Total War. Donc je ne pas vraiment comparer les choses. Tout ce que je me souviens c'est que je m'étais promis de ne plus rien acheter de CA suite à l'état catastrophique de certains de leurs jeux à leur sortie et aux DLC "sanglants" (ou comment vendre une option). Dans mon souvenir, CA a beaucoup plus à se faire pardonner.  ::rolleyes:: 

*edit :* Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne peut que saluer leur nouvelle politique.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pour Stellaris, les DLC sont clairement un moyen de finir leur jeu. Et je trouve ça discutable comme politique. C'est de l'early qui ne dit pas son nom.


Rhhooo ca va, c'est pas des DLC day one avec season pass, microtransactions, un jeu à 60€, et trouzmilles variantes de deluxe éditions  ::ninja::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Rhhooo ca va, c'est pas des DLC day one avec season pass, microtransactions, un jeu à 60€, et trouzmilles variantes de deluxe éditions


Tu m'étonnes... C'est encore plus désolant quand tu sais qu'il existe pire. A faire passer CA et Pdx pour une association caritative.

----------


## LaVaBo

> *edit :* Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne peut que saluer leur nouvelle politique.


Il y a tjs un DLC Blood & Gore dans TW:W hein...

----------


## Darkath

> Tu m'étonnes... C'est encore plus désolant quand tu sais qu'il existe pire. A faire passer CA et Pdx pour une association caritative.


Ah non CA, à mis le Chaos en DLC dayone dans total war warhammer, donner la bretonnie en freebie c'est pas suffisant pour laver ce scandale  ::trollface::

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ah non CA, à mis le Chaos en DLC dayone dans total war warhammer, donner la bretonnie en freebie c'est pas suffisant pour laver ce scandale


Montrons leur notre courroux en achetant le DLC et en mettant une critique cinglante et un POUCE ROUGE dans Steam !!!

----------


## Daesmon

Steam me dit que je suis à plus de 500h sur Stellaris...  ( alors que j'ai fait du offline à des moments )
je crois que je peux me permettre de prendre une dlc à 20€

----------


## madgic

> Ah non CA, à mis le Chaos en DLC dayone dans total war warhammer, donner la bretonnie en freebie c'est pas suffisant pour laver ce scandale


Mais non, il était gratuit si on précommandait TW  ::siffle::

----------


## Oor-tael

> Steam me dit que je suis à plus de 500h sur Stellaris...  ( alors que j'ai fait du offline à des moments )
> je crois que je peux me permettre de prendre une dlc à 20€


C'est toujours le problème de l'évaluation du juste prix... Est-il relatif ou non ? 
S'il est relatif, est-il relatif au plaisir que chacun trouve dans le jeu ? Au pouvoir d'achat de chaque joueur ? 20€ pour untel c'est vraiment cher, 20€ pour un autre c'est négligeable...

Moi j'ai tendance à évaluer le juste prix en comparant le ratio "travail de développement/prix" du DLC par rapport à celui du jeu de base. 
Ici, clairement la comparaison est très mauvaise. Pour la moitié du prix du jeu, il y a probablement <5% d'effort de développement.

----------


## Darkath

Bah bien sur que le juste prix est relatif. C'est le principe même du système de prix.

Toi en tant que consommateur tu t'en fout de ce que ça a couté, ou a la rigueur ce ne sera que un des facteurs qui entrera dans ton estimation de la valeur du produit. Mais ce qui compte le plus c'est ce que tu va en tirer comme temps à t'amuser. Parce qu'au final tu paye pour t'amuser. Et ça va varier fortement d'un joueur à l'autre. 

à 8 centimes de l'heure pour Daesmon versus 3,33€ de l'heure pour Commodorecass, c'est évidemment pas le même cout.

----------


## Groomy

Vous oubliez que les jeux et DLC Paradox sont en promos (et pas du 5%) toutes les 2 semaines (ça implique de pas acheter à la sortie évidemment), de plus les jeux de base sont pas très cher (et vraiment pas cher en profitant des sites légaux genre gamesplanet&co). Je trouve donc la politique de Paradox plutôt intéressante. Sauf quand les DLC terminent le jeu ce qui arrive quelque fois.

----------


## comodorecass

> Bah bien sur que le juste prix est relatif. C'est le principe même du système de prix.
> 
> Toi en tant que consommateur tu t'en fout de ce que ça a couté, ou a la rigueur ce ne sera que un des facteurs qui entrera dans ton estimation de la valeur du produit. Mais ce qui compte le plus c'est ce que tu va en tirer comme temps à t'amuser. Parce qu'au final tu paye pour t'amuser. Et ça va varier fortement d'un joueur à l'autre. 
> 
> à 8 centimes de l'heure pour Daesmon versus 3,33€ de l'heure pour Commodorecass, c'est évidemment pas le même cout.


Oui c'est là où je voulais en venir! Apres perso, jai pas l'impression de m'être fait enfler, ca me démange d'ailleurs de recommencer une partie. Je le trouve juste pas autant prenant et chronophage que les deux autres grands jeux de stratégie de la firme.
Quand tu as saigné GalCiv, MoO et ES, la lassitude arrive  également beaucoup plus rapidement qu'un novice des 4x spatiaux.

----------


## Darkath

> Vous oubliez que les jeux et DLC Paradox sont en promos (et pas du 5%) toutes les 2 semaines (ça implique de pas acheter à la sortie évidemment), de plus les jeux de base sont pas très cher (et vraiment pas cher en profitant des sites légaux genre gamesplanet&co). Je trouve donc la politique de Paradox plutôt intéressante. Sauf quand les DLC terminent le jeu ce qui arrive quelque fois.


Bah la en l'occurence ça a plutôt l'air d'être le patch qui termine le jeu pour avoir un systeme politique qui tient la route avec des revoltes, les arbres de spécialisation pour différencier les empires, la correction des secteurs etc.

Le reste qui est dans l'expansion (mega structures, hivemind, ascensions) c'est du bonus mais pas indispensable.

----------


## Kiy0me

Personne pour parler du dernier Dev Diary ?

Stellaris Dev Diary #63: Synthetic and Biological Ascension

TL;DR : on pourra devenir des robots ou s'ajouter de nouveaux traits OP génétiquement.

----------


## Nelfe

Dommage que le trait cyborg ne modifie pas légèrement l'apparence de notre race et qu'il faut attendre de devenir complètement robot pour changer ça...

----------


## PeterKmad

> Dommage que le trait cyborg ne modifie pas légèrement l'apparence de notre race et qu'il faut attendre de devenir complètement robot pour changer ça...


Oh, il vont sûrement annoncer un DLC cosmétique à 8€ pour régler le problème...

----------


## IriK

C'est ou qu'on signe le traité de paix messieurs les éveillés ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/946...7d864e7d78.jpg
> C'est ou qu'on signe le traité de paix messieurs les éveillés ?


Si tu lèves ton pouce devant l'écran, ca marche?

----------


## Kiy0me

Le Beaujolais Dev Diary nouveau est arrivé. Ça cause de changements à venir avec le patch gratuit.

Mise en place d'un système de bouffe au niveau de l'empire plutôt qu'au niveau planétaire.On pourra terraformer certaines planètes stériles (Mars, par exemple).Réduction des coûts de revendication lors des guerres grâce à de nouvelles technos.Les primitifs de l'âge de pierre seront désormais des primitifs comme les autres.On pourra choisir au départ la pièce qu'on voit derrière le portrait de notre espèce.
Rien de vraiment nouveau mais ça détaille un peu.

----------


## Nelfe

La gestion de la nourriture à l'échelle de l'empire est vraiment un plus. On pourra faire des "agri-mondes" spécialisés là-dedans qui serviront à nourrir le reste de l'Empire, et inversement avoir des planètes totalement industrialisées ou dédiées à la recherche/production militaire.

----------


## Turgon

Voilà, plus qu'à rajouter les lignes de transport civil de marchandises et on aura un peu de profondeur.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Voilà, plus qu'à rajouter les lignes de transport civil de marchandises et on aura un peu de profondeur.


Et ça lancerait les bases pour un système de commerce évolué. Mais ça n'est pas évoqué.

----------


## Tenebris

En plus ça rendra les conséquences des guerres plus fun-singulières, parce que si on se fait dézinguer ses planètes de type production A ou B l'impact peut être énorme. Idem pour l'IA, si elle spécialise. On pourra sérieusement l'handicaper.

----------


## IriK

> En plus ça rendra les conséquences des guerres plus fun-singulières, parce que si on se fait dézinguer ses planètes de type production A ou B l'impact peut être énorme. Idem pour l'IA, si elle spécialise. On pourra sérieusement l'handicaper.


Les guerres resteront néanmoins toujours aussi chiante si l'IA n'est pas améliorée  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

On ne peut pas leur demander de faire progresser à la fois le gameplay et la capacité de l'IA à s'en occuper. Déjà leur jeu progresse, c'est bien.

----------


## Nohmas

> La gestion de la nourriture à l'échelle de l'empire est vraiment un plus. On pourra faire des "agri-mondes" spécialisés là-dedans qui serviront à nourrir le reste de l'Empire, et inversement avoir des planètes totalement industrialisées ou dédiées à la recherche/production militaire.


Oui ça serait vraiment intéressant, le seul problème étant qu'il n'est pas possible, avec le système actuel, de faire des planètes orientées industriel, puisqu'il n'existe pas de moyen de production, en dehors des spatioports (et la matière première étant déjà gérée à l'échelle de l'empire). Une planète agricole produirait des vaisseaux au même rythme qu'une planète "industrielle". Il faudrait également qu'ils changent tout ce pan de jeu.

----------


## Nelfe

Par industrielle je parlais d'une planète dédiée à la production d'énergie/minéraux  :;):

----------


## Ourg

je n'y est pas trop joué depuis la release, ils ont amélioré le commerce et la diplomatie ou c'est toujours au niveau des pâquerettes ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui ça serait vraiment intéressant, le seul problème étant qu'il n'est pas possible, avec le système actuel, de faire des planètes orientées industriel, puisqu'il n'existe pas de moyen de production, en dehors des spatioports (et la matière première étant déjà gérée à l'échelle de l'empire). Une planète agricole produirait des vaisseaux au même rythme qu'une planète "industrielle". Il faudrait également qu'ils changent tout ce pan de jeu.


Ouip. Faudrait.
Faudrait des usines variées.
Et des planetes variées aussi. Elles sont très génériques. La différence entre une alpine et une aride c'est peanuts. Juste une question d'habitabilité.

----------


## Nohmas

> La gestion de la nourriture à l'échelle de l'empire est vraiment un plus. On pourra faire des "agri-mondes" spécialisés là-dedans qui serviront à nourrir le reste de l'Empire, et inversement avoir des planètes totalement industrialisées ou dédiées à la recherche/production militaire.


Je viens de lire le dev diary sur cette réforme de la nourriture, et ça m'a l'air assez basique : il ne semble pas y avoir de lignes de ravitaillements ou commerciales gérant le flux de nourriture, comme ça existe dans d'autres 4x, qui permettrait à un adversaire, ou des pirates, de pouvoir intervenir sur la distribution de nourriture (pillage de convois...). Il n'y a même pas de notion de capacité de transport de l'empire, ils semblent partir du principe que la distribution de la nourriture au sein de la totalité de notre empire est automatique et gratuite.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Ouip. Faudrait.
> Faudrait des usines variées.
> Et des planetes variées aussi. Elles sont très génériques. La différence entre une alpine et une aride c'est peanuts. Juste une question d'habitabilité.


Combien de DLCs et patchs avant de voir cela ? :/ ou vont-ils garder les meilleures idées Stellaris 2 ? :P (coucou cities skylines)

----------


## Nelfe

> Je viens de lire le dev diary sur cette réforme de la nourriture, et ça m'a l'air assez basique : il ne semble pas y avoir de lignes de ravitaillements ou commerciales gérant le flux de nourriture, comme ça existe dans d'autres 4x, qui permettrait à un adversaire, ou des pirates, de pouvoir intervenir sur la distribution de nourriture (pillage de convois...). Il n'y a même pas de notion de capacité de transport de l'empire, ils semblent partir du principe que la distribution de la nourriture au sein de la totalité de notre empire est automatique et gratuite.


Ouais mais si un joueur (ou l'IA, soyons fou) consacre une planète exclusivement à la production de bouffe, taper dedans fera forcément mal au stock de tout l'Empire. Avant ça tapait surtout ta production de cristaux et d'énergie (vu que la nourriture était produite et consommée "localement"). Alors OK c'est basique, on ne pourra en effet pas piller les lignes de transport mais c'est déjà un gros plus.
Perso je trouvais ça débile depuis le début que la nourriture ne soit pas stockée et consommée au niveau global mais juste au niveau local. Surtout que les agri-mondes qui sont consacrés qu'à la production de nourriture pour le reste de l'empire sont très courants dans pas mal d'univers sci-fi (Star Wars, Fondation, même WH 40k).

----------


## Arckalypse

> Ouais mais si un joueur (ou l'IA, soyons fou) consacre une planète exclusivement à la production de bouffe, taper dedans fera forcément mal au stock de tout l'Empire. Avant ça tapait surtout ta production de cristaux et d'énergie (vu que la nourriture était produite et consommée "localement"). Alors OK c'est basique, on ne pourra en effet pas piller les lignes de transport mais c'est déjà un gros plus.
> Perso je trouvais ça débile depuis le début que la nourriture ne soit pas stockée et consommée au niveau global mais juste au niveau local. Surtout que les agri-mondes qui sont consacrés qu'à la production de nourriture pour le reste de l'empire sont très courants dans pas mal d'univers sci-fi (Star Wars, Fondation, même WH 40k).


Ben surtout que même dans les Total War où la gestion est plutôt présente en bonus du volet RTS, la nourriture quand elle est prise en compte est gérée au niveau de l'Empire (Rome 2 par exemple). C'est quand même la base pour offrir un minimum de cibles stratégiques.

----------


## Cedski

D'ailleurs Rome avait historiquement bien ses "agri-mondes" que sont l’Égypte, La Gaule puis l'Afrique du Nord... 

Maintenant il faudrait intégrer un trafic commercial, ça serait vraiment intéressant... Et ça rajouterait de la vie. (et ça permettrait de changer cette gestion des pirates ridicules une fois la première partie passée)

----------


## MikeFriks

> D'ailleurs Rome avait historiquement bien ses "agri-mondes" que sont l’Égypte, La Gaule puis l'Afrique du Nord... 
> 
> Maintenant il faudrait intégrer un trafic commercial, ça serait vraiment intéressant... Et ça rajouterait de la vie. (et ça permettrait de changer cette gestion des pirates ridicules une fois la première partie passée)


Y a un mod qui fait ça , juste pour la déco. Ça rend un peu les systèmes vivants.

----------


## Darkath

> Y a un mod qui fait ça , juste pour la déco. Ça rend un peu les systèmes vivants.


Maintenant le mod à des effets de gameplay, genre par exemple importer de la bouffe d'une autre planète principalement.


Sinon j'ai enfin terminé une partie de stellaris sur une galaxie normale. Bon ok j'ai mis les planètes habitables à 25% ce qui rendait le mid et late game plus digeste. Ce coup ci j'ai joué des elfes xenophobes qui purgeaient et terraformaient à tour de bras. Ca rend très vite toute diplomatie impossible. Heureusement que maintenant il y'a le wargoal "Purifier" qui permet de vider une planète de ses habitants sans devoir les purger soi même, ce qui facilite pas mal le processus de purification (par contre faut pas se louper sur les bordures d'empire, si tu purifie une planète et qu'elle tombe chez quelqu'un d'autre ou au milieu du nulle part, ça sert pas à grand chose).



Les awakened empires font très mal, mais sont pas très malins visiblement, même après m'avoir déclaré la guerre, il ne m'attaquaient que si je venais les emmerder chez eux, si je bougeais pas eux non plus et ça se finissait en paix blanche.

Le gros blob noir sur l'autre moitié de la galaxie est un awakened empire matérialiste. Très clairement il aurait pu me rayer de la carte même après ma victoire (il devait avoir 400k+ en flotte quand moi j'alignais péniblement 150k) mais au final il ne m'a jamais vraiment envahi. L'autre awakened empire était un xenophile qui par plusieurs fois m'a fait comprendre que les purges c'était pas cool, mais heureusement je l'ai rencontré tardivement. Il a fini annexé (et sa dizaine de planète m'a donné ma victoire, 70 planètes en tout)

----------


## IriK

> Maintenant le mod à des effets de gameplay, genre par exemple importer de la bouffe d'une autre planète principalement.
> 
> 
> Sinon j'ai enfin terminé une partie de stellaris sur une galaxie normale. Bon ok j'ai mis les planètes habitables à 25% ce qui rendait le mid et late game plus digeste. Ce coup ci j'ai joué des elfes xenophobes qui purgeaient et terraformaient à tour de bras. Ca rend très vite toute diplomatie impossible. Heureusement que maintenant il y'a le wargoal "Purifier" qui permet de vider une planète de ses habitants sans devoir les purger soi même, ce qui facilite pas mal le processus de purification (par contre faut pas se louper sur les bordures d'empire, si tu purifie une planète et qu'elle tombe chez quelqu'un d'autre ou au milieu du nulle part, ça sert pas à grand chose).
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...E43A8F2920300/
> 
> Les awakened empires font très mal, mais sont pas très malins visiblement, même après m'avoir déclaré la guerre, il ne m'attaquaient que si je venais les emmerder chez eux, si je bougeais pas eux non plus et ça se finissait en paix blanche.
> 
> Le gros blob noir sur l'autre moitié de la galaxie est un awakened empire matérialiste. Très clairement il aurait pu me rayer de la carte même après ma victoire (il devait avoir 400k+ en flotte quand moi j'alignais péniblement 150k) mais au final il ne m'a jamais vraiment envahi. L'autre awakened empire était un xenophile qui par plusieurs fois m'a fait comprendre que les purges c'était pas cool, mais heureusement je l'ai rencontré tardivement. Il a fini annexé (et sa dizaine de planète m'a donné ma victoire, 70 planètes en tout)


T'a bien eu de la chance, les éveillés qui m'on attaqués (photos page précédente), on laminés mon empire, étant moi même de la même philosophie que toi  ::|:

----------


## Darkath

Ouais c'était bizarre.

Mais ouais en tout cas je retiens que le jeu est beaucoup plus digeste avec le moins de planètes habitables possible. 
J'avais aussi mis en hyperlanes only, vu qu'au final je prèfère qu'il y'ait des "routes" entre les systemes plutôt que de warper n'importe ou ce qui empêche de jouer strategiquement. 
Evidemment ça saute en late game avec les jump drive mais ça arrive suffisament tard pour qu'a part les fallen empire ce soit plus ou moins plié pour le reste.
Dernier truc j'avais enlevé le "clustered start", car rien n'est plus chiant d'être enfermé entre 2 connards xenophiles qui s'allient entre eux des qu'ils te voient.

----------


## PeterKmad

> Ouip. Faudrait.
> Faudrait des usines variées.
> Et des planetes variées aussi. Elles sont très génériques. La différence entre une alpine et une aride c'est peanuts. Juste une question d'habitabilité.


Il existe ce mod : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=819148835.
Et avec celui-ci en prime (compatible) c'est encore mieux : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=865040033

J'ai joué une partie avec ces deux mods : c'est assez réussi, ça rend la galaxie plus mémorable.

----------


## Ourg

au fait çà sert à quoi les projets de colonisation qu'on achètedans l'onglet planification d'expansion ? j'ai cliqué sur le projet, çà ma bouffé mon influence mais çà fait rien du tout. C'est un bug ?

----------


## Darkath

> au fait çà sert à quoi les projets de colonisation qu'on achètedans l'onglet planification d'expansion ? j'ai cliqué sur le projet, çà ma bouffé mon influence mais çà fait rien du tout. C'est un bug ?


ça lance automatiquement la construction d'un vaisseau de colonisation qui va aller coloniser tout seul comme un grand. C'est la même chose que cliquer sur "coloniser" quand tu clique sur une planète, mais en plus pratique, vu que t'as dans une seule vue toute les infos nécessaire pour trouver la prochaine planète a coloniser.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Hop, nouveau journal des développeurs :
Stellaris Dev Diary #65: Music from Utopia





 ::):

----------


## Da-Soth

La musique c'est vraiment le point fort de Stellaris. Par contre, le mid-game est toujours aussi mou du genou...

----------


## schnak

Je confirme. J'ai retenté une partie. Le début est toujours aussi passionnant mais le mid-game... il manque trop d'options diplomatique, le commerce est inexistant, pas d'espionnage. Le paradoxe du jeu c'est que ses mécanismes essayent de limiter autant que possible les aspects militaires (cap des flottes, entretien astronomique des stations etc.) pour limiter l’expansionnisme agressif. On en vient même à se demander si l'AI des secteurs n'est pas mauvaise volontairement c'est dire. 

Mais le soucis est que les autres choix sont trop pauvres (pas inexistant) pour vraiment donner quelque chose de viable ou de fonctionnel. En dehors de l'expansion militarisé et/ou des guerres, point de salut. 

Bref, je me tâte de plus en plus sur un 4x un peu plus étoffé. Distant Worlds peut être ?

----------


## Aldareis

Quelqu'un s'est déja tapé comme crise de fin de partie les 

Spoiler Alert! 


Prethoryn Scourge ? 

Quand elle commence à pop, elle prend rapidement la moitié de la galaxie (70 planètes environ dans ma partie)

Ma stratégie a été de détruire le plus rapidement possible l'ensemble de ses planètes : c'est ce que j'ai quasiment réussi à faire (3 ou 4 planètes restantes

Malheureusement pour moi les ruches stellaires (qui font office de spatioport) sont encore éparpillé sur la moitié de la galaxie (la 100aine facile) et continue de produire alors qu'ils n'ont plus aucune zone d'influence. Ces machins là semblent générer des vaisseaux de manière incroyablement rapide. 

Autre problème en terme de force ils ont une puissance militaire supérieure au milion (plein de flotte à 50k - qui parfois se cumule en 5 ou 6 armées je vous laisse imaginer les dégâts...)

Mais ce qui me frustre le plus c'est de voir les autres races qui ne cherchent pas à s'unifier pour aller les exploser. A ce propos une race caché avait promis de faire en sorte d'unifier la galaxie contre cette menace sauf qu'on final elle a disparu d'elle même (bug ? Un empire déchu s'est également réveillé pour faire face à cette menace mais au final prèfère se battre contre les autres. Idem pour les autres races de la galaxie, tout le monde s'en fout. 



Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il aurait fallu faire pour gérer correctement cette crise ? ça s'est passé comment pour vous ?

----------


## Oor-tael

> La musique c'est vraiment le point fort de Stellaris.


Clairement !

----------


## Cedski

> Quelqu'un s'est déja tapé comme crise de fin de partie les 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Prethoryn Scourge ? 
> 
> Quand elle commence à pop, elle prend rapidement la moitié de la galaxie (70 planètes environ dans ma partie)
> 
> ...



Comme toi. Enfin j'ai arrêté à un moment j'en avais un peu marre de me battre seul, même si je gagnais petit à petit contre eux. Mais c'était looooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnngggggg et répétitif... J'étais carrément obligé de déclarer la guerre aux empires où ils sont apparus - ils ne m'aimaient pas vraiment. D'ailleurs quand je les voyais m'attaquer (alors que je leur suis largement supérieur) et pas aux "scourges" qui ravageaient leur empire, j'étais un peu...  :Facepalm: 
(j'ai attaqué les envahisseurs très tôt pour essayer de les tuer dans l'oeuf, ils n'ont qu'un cinquième de ma galaxie environ et sont beaucoup moins puissants que dans ta partie, même si ils ravagent les IAs comme dans du beurre)

Je pensais qu'un event allait popper, histoire que la galaxie se ligue contre eux, ça me semblait être la suite logique, mais il n'est jamais venu... 

C'était ma deuxième et dernière partie, l'été dernier (donc avant pas mal de patchs). J'ai quand même 67h de jeu au total (dont les 3/4 sur cette partie je pense)

J'avoue que j'attends le DLC pour m'y remettre.

----------


## Kiy0me

Le Très Saint Patch Note :




> ##################################################  ###############
> ########################## VERSION 1.5.0 ########################
> ##################################################  ###############
> 
> ###################
> # Expansion Features
> ###################
> 
> # Megastructures
> ...

----------


## LaVaBo

Pouvoir manger les population purgées, ou les esclaves XD

Bon apparemment gros boulot sur l'empire du joueur, mais pas grand-chose sur les relations avec les IA.

----------


## Cedski

Ca doit "légèrement" péter les anciennes sauvegardes, non ? (si ça démarre...)

----------


## Asimof

> Le Très Saint Patch Note :


Et le tout aussi saint Patch Notes : What they actually mean  ::):

----------


## Whiskey

A noter que utopia est en preco (en meme temps que le nouveau dlc de europa 4) sur le site de paradox.

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/stellaris-utopia

----------


## JazzMano

20 euros, ce foutage de gueule hallucinant...

----------


## Enyss

T'es nouveau chez Paradox?  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

Si le jeu est réellement amélioré, s'il devient intéressant, si je réussis à passer du temps dessus et à ne pas faire tout le temps les mêmes actions répétitives...




...alors peut-être que je me le prendrai en soldes à 5 euros.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Moi j'achète tout.  :Bave:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Si le jeu est réellement amélioré, s'il devient intéressant, si je réussis à passer du temps dessus et à ne pas faire tout le temps les mêmes actions répétitives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...alors peut-être que je me le prendrai en soldes à 5 euros.


Tu rêves, maintenant les réductions maximales des DLC c'est 66 %, et je crois même que c'est passé à 50 %. Paradox se sucre comme un vulgaire Activision.

----------


## Esprit

J'avoue que 20 euros au lieu de 15, ça commence à faire.  :tired:

----------


## bobjohn

J'ai une question, si on a une vielle partie en cours qui date de la 1.2 à peu près et qu'entre temps on patch le jeu. Est-ce qu'on peut quand même reprendre sa partie ou bien tout est foutu et faut recommencer une nouvelle ?

----------


## Nelfe

En général faut recommencer, les updates bloquent les sauvegardes antérieures.

----------


## Darkath

Tu peu  toujours reappliquer le patch précédent pour finir ton ancienne sauvegarde mais sans le bénéfice du nouveau patch

----------


## LaVaBo

Ça va être dur de jouer sans, avec tous les petits fixe style la queue d'ordre des vaisseaux scientifiques.

----------


## Tenebris

J'attends désespérément un patch conséquent pour l'espionnage. Je vois pas mieux pour foutre le bazar et faire des coup de pute en toute discrétion et monter des I.A les uns contre les autres ou piquer des informations/technologies. Même HOI4 fait mieux que Stellaris à ce niveau où on peut encourager l’essor d'une faction spécifique pour lancer des coups d'état et diviser une nation pour mieux la piquer/affaiblir plus tard. Je ne sais pas, du coup, quand je vais enfin m'y remettre.

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'attends désespérément un patch conséquent pour l'espionnage. Je vois pas mieux pour foutre le bazar et faire des coup de pute en toute discrétion et monter des I.A les uns contre les autres ou piquer des informations/technologies. Même HOI4 fait mieux que Stellaris à ce niveau où on peut encourager l’essor d'une faction spécifique pour lancer des coups d'état et diviser une nation pour mieux la piquer/affaiblir plus tard. Je ne sais pas, du coup, quand je vais enfin m'y remettre.


Hoi4 gère la politique avec des GROS sabots. Les UK ou les USA qui deviennent fascistes en 18 mois, à 100% de soutien fasciste en 2 ans, c'est un peu exagéré. Les coups d'états sont bancals: très souvent, les rebelles ont une armée famélique (tu fournis assez d'armes pour 10 divisions et il y en a 2 qui pop contre plusieurs dizaines au pays d'origine, et le timing du lancement du coup d'état demande de bien connaître les mécanismes du jeu pour optimiser ( en particulier à cause d'un event vers 55% de soutien à un parti, qui permet au pays de faire -10% de soutien et -5% de NU, donc il faut lancer le coup à 50,x%).

Et il y a 0 espionnage, même pas de moyen de connaître précisément les forces adverses.

----------


## Tenebris

> Hoi4 gère la politique avec des GROS sabots. Les UK ou les USA qui deviennent fascistes en 18 mois, à 100% de soutien fasciste en 2 ans, c'est un peu exagéré. Les coups d'états sont bancals: très souvent, les rebelles ont une armée famélique (tu fournis assez d'armes pour 10 divisions et il y en a 2 qui pop contre plusieurs dizaines au pays d'origine, et le timing du lancement du coup d'état demande de bien connaître les mécanismes du jeu pour optimiser ( en particulier à cause d'un event vers 55% de soutien à un parti, qui permet au pays de faire -10% de soutien et -5% de NU, donc il faut lancer le coup à 50,x%).
> 
> Et il y a 0 espionnage, même pas de moyen de connaître précisément les forces adverses.


Hum, oui, bon, certes c'est pas folichon :D Mais c'est toujours ça de pris contrairement à Stellaris qui a...euh, rien  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme899

Perso j'attend mon séminaire "Stellaris ou le viol de la méthode agile"

----------


## Da-Soth

> Perso j'attend mon séminaire "Stellaris ou le viol de la méthode agile"


 :^_^: 

Je trouve au contraire qu'on est en plein de dedans "on release et on verra bien".

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je trouve au contraire qu'on est en plein de dedans "on release et on verra bien".


Non ca c'est la méthode R.A.C.H.E. d'où l'expression "c'est du développement à la R.A.C.H.E."

Rapid Application Conception(and) Heuristic Extreme-programming

----------


## Oor-tael

> J'attends désespérément un patch conséquent pour l'espionnage. Je vois pas mieux pour foutre le bazar et faire des coup de pute en toute discrétion et monter des I.A les uns contre les autres ou piquer des informations/technologies.


Idem. Et surtout de l'espionnage pour pimenter le multi !

----------


## Nelfe

> Hoi4 gère la politique avec des GROS sabots. Les UK ou les USA qui deviennent fascistes en 18 mois, à 100% de soutien fasciste en 2 ans, c'est un peu exagéré. Les coups d'états sont bancals: très souvent, les rebelles ont une armée famélique (tu fournis assez d'armes pour 10 divisions et il y en a 2 qui pop contre plusieurs dizaines au pays d'origine, et le timing du lancement du coup d'état demande de bien connaître les mécanismes du jeu pour optimiser ( en particulier à cause d'un event vers 55% de soutien à un parti, qui permet au pays de faire -10% de soutien et -5% de NU, donc il faut lancer le coup à 50,x%).
> 
> Et il y a 0 espionnage, même pas de moyen de connaître précisément les forces adverses.


Si, la decryption permet d'avoir une estimation plus ou moins précise des usines,  des forces aériennes, navales ou terrestres d'un adversaire.

----------


## The Number 9

> Si le jeu est réellement amélioré, s'il devient intéressant, si je réussis à passer du temps dessus et à ne pas faire tout le temps les mêmes actions répétitives...
> 
> 
> ...alors peut-être que je me le prendrai en soldes à 5 euros.


Il y a un bundle avec Mandate of Heaven. Je crois que je vais craquer...  :nawak:

----------


## LePoulpe

Si ça intéresse des Canards : 

https://www.twitch.tv/mundusbellicus

Stellaris - Utopia en stream de notre côté.

----------


## Kruos

J'attends de tester avant de juger, mais j'avoue que les vieux arbres de civics façon Civ5 avec la même mécanique périmée autour ça vend pas trop du rêve là comme ça...  ::O:

----------


## Oor-tael

> les vieux arbres de civics façon Civ5 avec la même mécanique périmée autour ça vend pas trop du rêve là comme ça...


Ah au contraire moi je trouve ça plutôt sympa.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'avais envie de me remettre à Stellaris après avoir essoré HoI4, et avec les nouveautés il y a quand même moyen que je tienne sur une partie un peu plus que les 2-3h habituelles (avant de déclarer une guerre débile et me faire ruiner la gueule, parce que je m'ennuie).

----------


## Kruos

> Ah au contraire moi je trouve ça plutôt sympa.


Mouais je sais pas trop, je suis vraiment pas emballé par la direction qui semble avoir été prise. Paradox qui pompe des éléments de game design de Civ5, ça sonne un peu comme le début de la fin _in my book_. Ou comme un poisson d'avril de mauvais gout.

Pourvu que je me trompe.  ::P:

----------


## comodorecass

C'est le calme avant la tempête stellaire ici?

----------


## Barbazoul v2

1 - C'est ABSOLUMENT GENIAL (Aujourd'hui et dans les 2 prochains jours)
2 - C'est vraiment à chier paradox fait n'importe quoi (Après demain)
3 - JE HAIS VRAIMENT CE JEU MAIS J'Y AI PASSE 1700 HEURES (Dans deux semaines)
4 - Oh putain le prochain DLC va être magnifique (Dans trois semaines)


Perso, j'aime beaucoup Stellaris, mais j'avoue que je me suis retenu d'y jouer pour attendre ce DLC, du coup je suis bien hypé comme il faut et j'ai hâte.

----------


## hein

C'est le résumé des 196 pages précédentes ?

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est le résumé des 196 pages précédentes ?


De tous les topics sur un jeu Paradox.

----------


## Whiskey

Clé dispo si vous l'avez pris sur le site de paradox. Par contre pas encore debloqué.

D'ailleurs ceux qui ont pris le combo utopia/mandate of heaven ont recu aussi la clé mandate of heaven ?

EDIT: Recu a l'instant.

----------


## Siklaris

*Les clés sont arrivées !*

J'ai hâte d'essayer ça  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> 1 - C'est ABSOLUMENT GENIAL (Aujourd'hui et dans les 2 prochains jours)
> 2 - C'est vraiment à chier paradox fait n'importe quoi (Après demain)
> 3 - JE HAIS VRAIMENT CE JEU MAIS J'Y AI PASSE 1700 HEURES (Dans deux semaines)
> 4 - Oh putain le prochain DLC va être magnifique (Dans trois semaines)
> 
> 
> Perso, j'aime beaucoup Stellaris, mais j'avoue que je me suis retenu d'y jouer pour attendre ce DLC, du coup je suis bien hypé comme il faut et j'ai hâte.


T'as oublié le 5 : oh putain 15/20€ ils se foutent vraiment de notre gueule

----------


## Kiy0me

la 1.5 est en cours de téléchargement. 787 MB.  ::): 

Utopia à 15h CEST.

Edit: ils ont changé les traits des humains. On passe de Quick Learners et Nomadic à Adaptative, Nomadic et Wasteful.

----------


## Darkath

Y'a des gens qui jouent avec les factions par défault ?  ::P:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Y'a des gens qui jouent avec les factions par défault ?


Tu en as bien qui prennent l'aspect par défaut de leurs shepard sur Mass effect  ::):

----------


## Kiy0me

> Y'a des gens qui jouent avec les factions par défault ?


Moi, dans ma première partie.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre, ils viennent de recréer une partie dans le stream et c'est toujours Quick Learners et Nomadic.  :tired: 




> Tu en as bien qui prennent l'aspect par défaut de leurs shepard sur Mass effect


Je plaide coupable.

Edit : Utopia dispo.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu en as bien qui prennent l'aspect par défaut de leurs shepard sur Mass effect


Shepard chez moi est un espece de mix mexicain-asiatique-occidental moustachu, 

sa voix est pour toujours associé au visage de merde que je lui avais donné et ça allait très bien ^^

----------


## LeLiquid

> je plaide coupable.


Moi aussi  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> un espece de mix mexicain-asiatique-occidental moustachu


C'est clairement ce à quoi ressemblera l'homme du futur.

Et la moustache reviendra en force.

----------


## Turgon

> 1 - C'est ABSOLUMENT GENIAL (Aujourd'hui et dans les 2 prochains jours)
> 2 - C'est vraiment à chier paradox fait n'importe quoi (Après demain)
> 3 - JE HAIS VRAIMENT CE JEU MAIS J'Y AI PASSE 1700 HEURES (Dans deux semaines)
> 4 - Oh putain le prochain DLC va être magnifique (Dans trois semaines)
> 
> 
> Perso, j'aime beaucoup Stellaris, mais j'avoue que je me suis retenu d'y jouer pour attendre ce DLC, du coup je suis bien hypé comme il faut et j'ai hâte.


Il a fallu un certain temps avant de s'en rendre compte que le jeu était chiant.
Bon, pas joué depuis le premier juillet 2016, voyons ce que ça donne...

----------


## Darkath

> Il a fallu un certain temps avant de s'en rendre compte que le jeu était chiant.
> Bon, pas joué depuis le premier juillet 2016, voyons ce que ça donne...


multi ! multi !

----------


## Groomy

> 1 - C'est ABSOLUMENT GENIAL (Aujourd'hui et dans les 2 prochains jours)


Bah non on sait déjà qu'il va pas changer grand chose aux problème du jeu depuis sa sortie ce DLC.

----------


## GalCiv

Désolé je suis en retard!

Putain, 20 euros, ils se foutent de notre gueule!

Ahah mais sans déconner je crois que je vais attendre une promo.

----------


## Railgun

> Bah non on sait déjà qu'il va pas changer grand chose aux problème du jeu depuis sa sortie ce DLC.


Mouais, faut pas déconner : si, c'est un gros pas dans la bonne direction en rendant la gestion de la politique intérieure beaucoup moins soporifique. C'est une solution imparfaite mais pour l'instant satisfaisante à une partie non négligeable des problèmes de Stellaris.

----------


## Darkath

> Désolé je suis en retard!
> 
> Putain, 20 euros, ils se foutent de notre gueule!
> 
> Ahah mais sans déconner je crois que je vais attendre une promo.


Dommage y'en avait une si tu précommandais l'extension d'EU4 + celle de stellaris en même temps.

edit : Le bundle est dispo aussi sur steam avec la même reduc de 10%  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mouais, faut pas déconner : si, c'est un gros pas dans la bonne direction en rendant la gestion de la politique intérieure beaucoup moins soporifique. C'est une solution imparfaite mais pour l'instant satisfaisante à une partie non négligeable des problèmes de Stellaris.


ça rend aussi la galaxie plus dynamique avec la possibilité que les gros blobs IA s'effondre avec des vrais révoltes issue de vrais mouvements contestataires.

----------


## Tenebris

On est d'accord que les aspects les plus essentiels sont dans le patch ( les factions) plus que dans Utopia? Je testerais bien par curiosité.

----------


## Siklaris

Il y a du Stellaris en live jusqu'à 14h et en fin d'après-midi sur le Twitch de Paradox, avec cKnoor.
Et c'est week-end Paradox sur Steam, donc réductions sur un peu tout (sauf Utopia).  :;):

----------


## Darkath

> On est d'accord que les aspects les plus essentiels sont dans le patch ( les factions) plus que dans Utopia? Je testerais bien par curiosité.


Oui ça vaut le coup de relancer même sans l'expansion.

----------


## LaVaBo

Putain de scientifique...

La flotte pirate m'attaque, je la défonce. Mon vaisseau scientifique explore le système d'où ils viennent, mais ne considère pas qu'il doit fuir face à la station pirate. Qui lui tire dessus et le tue, pendant qu'il explore à portée de tir...

OK, j'aurais pu réagir quand j'ai eu la notification "vaisseau scientifique attaqué", mais d'habitude il fuit ou meurt direct, pas besoin d'intervention du joueur.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Tu avais bien laissé le paramètre sur "fuite auto" lorsqu'il rencontre un élément hostile ?

----------


## Tenebris

> Oui ça vaut le coup de relancer même sans l'expansion.


Oki, j'lui donnerai sa chance quand j'aurai le temps. cependant, je constate que le jeu est toujours en qwerty et qu'il n'y a pas moyen de changer les raccourcis..., bien relou pour déplacer la map. Marque de fabrique des jeux paradox  :Gerbe:

----------


## xlight111x

> Putain de scientifique...
> 
> La flotte pirate m'attaque, je la défonce. Mon vaisseau scientifique explore le système d'où ils viennent, mais ne considère pas qu'il doit fuir face à la station pirate. Qui lui tire dessus et le tue, pendant qu'il explore à portée de tir...
> 
> OK, j'aurais pu réagir quand j'ai eu la notification "vaisseau scientifique attaqué", mais d'habitude il fuit ou meurt direct, pas besoin d'intervention du joueur.


J'ai aussi eu une frayeur dans le genre hier. Un vaisseau scientifique qui warp dans un système inexploré et qui tombe juste à côté d'une flotte pirate.
J'ai tout juste eu le temps d'amorcer le saut PRL d'urgence, mais c'était limite.  ::P: 

D'ailleurs heureusement que j'utilise le voyage par trou de ver parce qu'il y à des flottes pirates d'une puissance de 1,9K partout.  :tired: 


Par contre c'est vraiment gonflant que les achievements ne fonctionnent pas alors que j'ai aucun mod d'activé et que je suis en ironman.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu avais bien laissé le paramètre sur "fuite auto" lorsqu'il rencontre un élément hostile ?


Oui oui, je pense que c'est parce que la station n'est pas un vaisseau ennemi, et que le trigger de fuite est sur les vaisseaux uniquement.

----------


## Argelle

> Oki, j'lui donnerai sa chance quand j'aurai le temps. cependant, je constate que le jeu est toujours en qwerty et qu'il n'y a pas moyen de changer les raccourcis..., bien relou pour déplacer la map. Marque de fabrique des jeux paradox


Sérieux ? 
Je viens de passer en "phase d'attente" pour l'acheter à "no way".

----------


## Kruos

Ouais enfin ça c'est commun à la plupart des productions sorties ces dernières années. Le Alt-Shift est votre ami les gens.

----------


## Tenebris

> Ouais enfin ça c'est commun à la plupart des productions sorties ces dernières années. Le Alt-Shift est votre ami les gens.


Le truc c'est que sur mon clavier Cherry, ça marche pas la commande Alt-Shift  ::cry::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le truc c'est que sur mon clavier Cherry, ça marche pas la commande Alt-Shift


Tu joues en VF ou en VO ?
Je me rappelle pas de problème de qwerty sur les jeux pdx, mais je joue en Français (et je peux pas lire le niveau plancher des scientifiques pour les quêtes parce que ça déborde)

----------


## IriK

J'ai relancé une partie hier soir pour tester le patch et c'est fou le nombre d'évents de mid game que j'ai  ::o:

----------


## Tenebris

> Tu joues en VF ou en VO ?


En vf, mais ça vient pas du jeu, j'ai trouvé aucun moyen de passer en querty, aucune commande ne répond même en modifiant les options de langue.

----------


## comodorecass

Je pense qu'avec un logiciel tiers type HotKeys tu dois pouvoir régler le problème. En gros quand tu appuies sur z le soft enverra la commande w au jeu à l'aide d'un script. Mais bon c'est relou.

----------


## Tenebris

> Je pense qu'avec un logiciel tiers type HotKeys tu dois pouvoir régler le problème. En gros quand tu appuies sur z le soft enverra la commande w au jeu à l'aide d'un script. Mais bon c'est relou.


Ca y est j'ai enfin trouvé, suffit d'ajouter une langue d'entrée dans les options de langue, j'ai mis canada en querty, du coup cette fois la fonction alt+shift me fait bien passer d'un clavier à un autre. Vu qu'il n'y avait que français au départ sans alternative, windows ne voulais pas me mettre autre chose. Désolé pour le hs.

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'ai relancé une partie hier soir pour tester le patch et c'est fou le nombre d'évents de mid game que j'ai


 :tired: 

Ok je relance une partie mais si je me fais chier en mid-game, attention, ATTENTION !

----------


## Tuskaroku

Vous avez de la chance pour ma part le jeu crash de façon aléatoire (impossible de savoir quel événement le déclenche). Je suis a 3 partie que je ne peut continué dès que je les charge et que je relance le temps le jeu s’arrête sans message d'erreur rien...

----------


## IriK

> Ok je relance une partie mais si je me fais chier en mid-game, attention, ATTENTION !


Bah jusqu'en 2320-30 il y en avait beaucoup, mais là ça commence a venir...
Par contre je suis curieux de voir ce que donnera la crise avec ma fédération.
Ah et je suis content, j'ai un Fallen xénophile comme voisin de mon empire pacifiste  ::lol::

----------


## Tomaka17

Quelqu'un m'explique comment marche le nouveau système de nourriture ?
Effectivement la nourriture est globale, mais j'ai l'impression que mes populations n'en consomment pas. Ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose.

En gros j'ai construit 3/4 fermes sur une planète en début de partie, ce qui a fait très rapidement monter ma réserve de nourriture au max. Puis j'ai colonisé une bonne dizaine de planètes supplémentaires sans y construire aucune ferme, et sans que mon gain de nourriture global ne semble diminuer.

Le tooltip semble vaguement suggérer que la nourriture gagnée au delà de la réserve augmente le taux de croissance, mais cela ne semble pas être vrai non plus.

----------


## Turgon

Je crois que tu as environ 0,05 de croissance mensuelle en plus par mois par unité de bouffe en trop. A voir si d'autres choses les modifient.

----------


## LDiCesare

Le patch est sympa je trouve. Les factions sont vraiment marrantes. Si ils sont contents et nombreux, on gagne de l'influence en changeant ses politiques, c'est plus drôle que de cocher la case 'TG le rebelle du secteur 42" avant le patch.
La nourriture globale c'est interessant en theorie mais en pratique j'ai pas tout compris. Quel est l'interet de ne pas mettre la bouffe max à 1000?Et est-ce que ça change vraiment quelque chose?
La reprise des factions est bien aussi, on peut enfin jouer materialiste fanatique vu que le bonus de science n'est plus lié aux pops qui de toute façon ne restaient jamais matérialistes.
La nouvelle ressource unity et les arbres de tradition me plaisent assez, contrairement à la même chose dans civ 5parce que dans civ je veux faire des révolutions et complètement changer ma politique alors que dans Stellaris non.
Dans l'ensemble, je trouve le patch plutôt bon.
C'est dommage que l'IA des secteurs soit toujours autant à chier mais c'est gérable.

----------


## Kruos

> Le patch est sympa je trouve. Les factions sont vraiment marrantes. Si ils sont contents et nombreux, on gagne de l'influence en changeant ses politiques, c'est plus drôle que de cocher la case 'TG le rebelle du secteur 42" avant le patch.
> La nourriture globale c'est interessant en theorie mais en pratique j'ai pas tout compris. Quel est l'interet de ne pas mettre la bouffe max à 1000?Et est-ce que ça change vraiment quelque chose?
> La reprise des factions est bien aussi, on peut enfin jouer materialiste fanatique vu que le bonus de science n'est plus lié aux pops qui de toute façon ne restaient jamais matérialistes.
> La nouvelle ressource unity et les arbres de tradition me plaisent assez, contrairement à la même chose dans civ 5parce que dans civ je veux faire des révolutions et complètement changer ma politique alors que dans Stellaris non.
> Dans l'ensemble, je trouve le patch plutôt bon.
> C'est dommage que l'IA des secteurs soit toujours autant à chier mais c'est gérable.


De ce que j'ai vu, l'intérêt c'est que lorsque tu atteins le plafond de ton stock, tu as un bonus de croissance de tes pops. Du coup c'est intéressant de le mettre au mini au début, et lorsque ton empire commence à se développer d'ajuster si besoin.

Pour les arbres de tradition je reste dubitatif, en fait j'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt d'avoir ajouter une telle verrue à l'ensemble, y avait tellement mieux à faire pour introduire leur concept d'ascension. Ça fait tellement réchauffé et 'gamey'...

----------


## Turgon

Pour les gens qui possèdent l'extension, ça a pas un côté un peu "cheat pour attirer le noob" ? De ce que j'en ai vu les bonus que tu débloques en finissant une tradition sont assez monstrueux et le gouvernement hive mind a l'air un peu pété...

----------


## Kruos

> Le tooltip semble vaguement suggérer que la nourriture gagnée au delà de la réserve augmente le taux de croissance, mais cela ne semble pas être vrai non plus.


Si si c'est ça, j'ai vérifier et effectivement une fois atteint le max, y a bien un petit bonus de croissance qui vient s'ajouter, lié à l'ampleur du surplus certainement.

----------


## xlight111x

> Pour les gens qui possèdent l'extension, ça a pas un côté un peu "cheat pour attirer le noob" ? De ce que j'en ai vu les bonus que tu débloques en finissant une tradition sont assez monstrueux et le gouvernement hive mind a l'air un peu pété...


D'un côté le gouvernement hive mind permet de ne pas avoir à gérer le bonheur des citoyens, ni de gérer des factions internes à ton espèce.
D'un autre côté tu as direct un malus de -30 avec les autres empires, et il suffit de pas grand chose pour qu'ils te ferment les frontières/refusent les échanges commerciaux. 

J'au surtout l'impression que c'est un gouvernement avantageux en milieu/fin de partie, mais ça reste à voir.

Edit : 




> Si si c'est ça, j'ai vérifier et effectivement une atteint le max, y a bien un petit bonus de croissance qui vient s'ajouter, lié à l'ampleur du surplus certainement.


Le bonus est de combien ?

Parce là j'ai mis mon plafond de bouffe à 5000 vu que j'ai conquis une planète et que j'ai convertis les espèces présentes en bouffe.
Actuellement je suis à 2500 de bouffe.

----------


## comodorecass

Je redonne une chance à Stellaris après avoir abandonné au bout de 20h sur le build de la release (plutôt par manque de temps et à cause d'autres sorties sur cette période que par dégoût). J'ai toutes les extensions à ce jour.
J'ai créé un empire de reptiliens des sables, intelligents, pacifistes et très matérialistes. Je compte bien en faire des cyborgs par la suite pour tester une des nouvelles features d'Utopia.

----------


## tralala

> Le bonus est de combien ?
> 
> Parce là j'ai mis mon plafond de bouffe à 5000 vu que j'ai conquis une planète et que j'ai convertis les espèces présentes en bouffe.
> Actuellement je suis à 2500 de bouffe.


Le bonus s'applique seulement une fois que tu as atteint les limites de tes stocks, donc jusqu'à ce que tu sois à 5000/5000 tu n'auras pas de bonus de croissance. Mais je n'ai pas vu dans l'interface de truc genre "bonus de croissance +0.1 grâce au surplus de nourriture". Le wiki précise le bonus cela dit.

----------


## Kruos

> Le bonus s'applique seulement une fois que tu as atteint les limites de tes stocks, donc jusqu'à ce que tu sois à 5000/5000 tu n'auras pas de bonus de croissance. Mais je n'ai pas vu dans l'interface de truc genre "bonus de croissance +0.1 grâce au surplus de nourriture". Le wiki précise le bonus cela dit.


Pareil, par contre en étant attentif j'ai bien vu le taux mensuel augmenter légèrement.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai passé la nuit dessus, mais j'ai rien de plapitant à raconter. J'essaie de jouer sans me battre, et c'est long. Très long. il se passe pas grand-chose. Les relations avec les IA bougent pas. 
Je suis fanatique matérialiste, plein de bonus sur les personnages. J'ai 12 planètes possibles avant d'avoir à créer un secteur, je suis à bloc de ressources, j'ai 5 ascension paths truc dont le passage en cyborg de toutes mes pops même originaires d'autres planètes. J'arrive sur les technos qui ajoutent quelques %, avec plus grand-chose de nouveau dans les propositions.

Il y a quelques events qui apparaissent, mais des longs blancs entre deux, et bien trop peu d'interactions avec les IA.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> J'ai passé la nuit dessus, mais j'ai rien de plapitant à raconter. J'essaie de jouer sans me battre, et c'est long. Très long. il se passe pas grand-chose. Les relations avec les IA bougent pas. 
> Je suis fanatique matérialiste, plein de bonus sur les personnages. J'ai 12 planètes possibles avant d'avoir à créer un secteur, je suis à bloc de ressources, j'ai 5 ascension paths truc dont le passage en cyborg de toutes mes pops même originaires d'autres planètes. J'arrive sur les technos qui ajoutent quelques %, avec plus grand-chose de nouveau dans les propositions.
> 
> Il y a quelques events qui apparaissent, mais des longs blancs entre deux, et bien trop peu d'interactions avec les IA.


 J'ai rejoué quelques heures aussi, et y a pas à dire l'ennui est toujours là. A chaque fois j'y crois, je prends plaisir à développer mon empire un moment, puis je passe en fastest et je me demande quand ça va avancer. Je suis pas sur que ça change un jour, c'est vraiment la structure globale du jeu qui pêche, trop long à mon sens.

----------


## Nohmas

> J'ai rejoué quelques heures aussi, et y a pas à dire l'ennui est toujours là. A chaque fois j'y crois, je prends plaisir à développer mon empire un moment, puis je passe en fastest et je me demande quand ça va avancer. Je suis pas sur que ça change un jour, c'est vraiment la structure globale du jeu qui pêche, trop long à mon sens.


Le même ressenti. La nouvelle gestion des factions et les autres rajouts de ce patch apportent beaucoup de choses intéressantes, mais le cœur du jeu reste mou et fade. Les combats sont toujours aussi inintéressants et les guerres aléatoires, vu notamment l'absence d'espionnage.

----------


## PeterKmad

> J'ai passé la nuit dessus, mais j'ai rien de plapitant à raconter. J'essaie de jouer sans me battre, et c'est long. Très long. il se passe pas grand-chose. Les relations avec les IA bougent pas. 
> Je suis fanatique matérialiste, plein de bonus sur les personnages. J'ai 12 planètes possibles avant d'avoir à créer un secteur, je suis à bloc de ressources, j'ai 5 ascension paths truc dont le passage en cyborg de toutes mes pops même originaires d'autres planètes. J'arrive sur les technos qui ajoutent quelques %, avec plus grand-chose de nouveau dans les propositions.
> 
> Il y a quelques events qui apparaissent, mais des longs blancs entre deux, et bien trop peu d'interactions avec les IA.


J'ai beau aimer Stellaris et son rythme lent, je pense que tu met le doigt sur le plus gros problème du jeu : il faudrait que les relations entre les nous et les IA (mais aussi entre les IA) engendre régulièrement des interactions de type "situations de crises" qui seraient à la fois randomisée tout en étant lié au contexte et à la personnalité des IA. Par exemple, maintenant qu'il existe des factions, il est impératif qu'ils implémentent un système de jeu qu permette d’interagir avec les factions adverses soit de manière volontaire, avec des opérations diplomatiques ou d'espionnage planifiées, mais aussi involontaire et partiellement aléatoire (ex : une faction extrémiste d'un autre empire qui s'ingère de manière agressive dans le jeu politique de notre empire pour servir ses propres intérêts, et qui nous oblige à exiger des sanctions envers cette faction en négociant avec cet autre empire). 
Contrairement à Ivan Joukov, je pense que malgré la structure globale du jeu, il est encore possible que le jeu s'améliore. Et si çà doit passer par des mods de qualité, aucun souci pour ma part...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le même ressenti. La nouvelle gestion des factions et les autres rajouts de ce patch apportent beaucoup de choses intéressantes, mais le cœur du jeu reste mou et fade. Les combats sont toujours aussi inintéressants et les guerres aléatoires, vu notamment l'absence d'espionnage.


Oui. Il faut aussi qu'ils améliorent l'intérêt de l'aspect militaire, c'est impératif, quitte à faire sauter (ou à restructurer) les variantes de modes de transport interstellaire. Et s'ils pouvaient envisager de supprimer des put*** de vaisseaux de transport de troupe terrestre dont la micro-gestion pénible me mine le moral au cours de chaque partie, ce serait parfait. Sérieusement, je suis déprimé à chaque fois que je me retrouve en guerre à cause de cet aspect du jeu. Des combats au sol, d'accord, je veux bien, mais il FAUT qu'ils rénovent le système du sol au plafond !

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'ai passé la nuit dessus, mais j'ai rien de plapitant à raconter. J'essaie de jouer sans me battre, et c'est long. Très long. il se passe pas grand-chose. Les relations avec les IA bougent pas. 
> Je suis fanatique matérialiste, plein de bonus sur les personnages. J'ai 12 planètes possibles avant d'avoir à créer un secteur, je suis à bloc de ressources, j'ai 5 ascension paths truc dont le passage en cyborg de toutes mes pops même originaires d'autres planètes. J'arrive sur les technos qui ajoutent quelques %, avec plus grand-chose de nouveau dans les propositions.
> 
> Il y a quelques events qui apparaissent, mais des longs blancs entre deux, et bien trop peu d'interactions avec les IA.


Je trouve même que c'est pire qu'avant sur cet aspect. Comme on peut désormais se développer en vertical, on a pas vraiment besoin de faire chier les voisins, on a déjà tout ce qu'on veut. Il faudrait que des ressources soient indispensables, pour simuler la géo-politique ou il faudrait une lutte d'influence ou un conflit de doctrines. Bref un truc qui amène à lorgner chez le voisin.

C'est dommage parce que je trouve que le coté RPG, la musique et l'ambiance générale du titre sont toujours aussi bons.

----------


## macfennec

Vous m'avez déhype en 2 pages  ::(: 
Je vais continuer ma partie stellaris mod sw du coup

----------


## IriK

> Oui. Il faut aussi qu'ils améliorent l'intérêt de l'aspect militaire, c'est impératif, quitte à faire sauter (ou à restructurer) les variantes de modes de transport interstellaire. Et s'ils pouvaient envisager de supprimer des put*** de vaisseaux de transport de troupe terrestre dont la micro-gestion pénible me mine le moral au cours de chaque partie, ce serait parfait. Sérieusement, je suis déprimé à chaque fois que je me retrouve en guerre à cause de cet aspect du jeu. Des combats au sol, d'accord, je veux bien, mais il FAUT qu'ils rénovent le système du sol au plafond !


Je suis d'accord avec toi, les flottes de transports sont assez pénible à gérer.
Ils pourraient implémenter un certain type et nombre de troupe terrestre par classe de vaisseau de guerre, 1 unité de marines pour une corvette par exemple, avec possiblement des modules pour augmenter les capacités de transports de ces troupes.
Et surtout : retravailler les batailles spatiale ! Que ces _putaing_ de corvettes se mettent devant les gros vaisseaux et pas l'inverse !  :Boom: 

EDIT : L'IA toujours aussi débile à spammer les cuirassés au détriment de tout les autres types de vaisseaux  :Facepalm:

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai continué un peu pour voir quand même les habitats et megastructure. J'aurais pas les habitats sur cette partie, n'ayant pas pris l'option (c'est un des 7-8 ascension path à sélectionner quand on finit une branche de traditions) . Je pensais que c'était open la construction d'habitats, pas corrélé aux traditions, après le dévblog. 
Je 
J'ai lancé une station d'écoute,  parce que je croule sous la tune et que la station de recherche ne marchait pas dans le système où j'ai tenté. Je voulais faire un ring worlds pour le délire, c'est la version Banks bordel, mais j'ai pas l'option. De mémoire c'est lié à un ethos non?

10000 cristaux pour lancer le projet de megastructure. Ensuite, des étapes à 15000 qui prennent 2000 jours. Heureusement qu'il y a les marchands pour dépanner, parce qu'avec mon plafond à moins de 30k, j'ai du mal à  sortir 15k aussi régulièrement. Je suis à la fin de la 3e étape, je ne sais pas combien il y en a.


J'aime pas trop les traditions, c'est mal foutu: pour débloquer les megastructure, il a fallu que j'en recherche 6 à fond. Sauf que faire des hippies et rechercher suprématie ou domination,  avec ses bonus qui collent pas du tout à ton empire, c'est nul. Idem si tu joues des tyrannids et que t'es obligé de rechercher harmonie pour avancer jusqu'au bout...
Et les 5 traditions, avec leurs mini arbres, sont trop rigides.

En gros, il y a de l'idée, mais le truc est raté en l'état.

----------


## Ruadir

Perso j'ai voulu lui donner une seconde chance après des mois de patch mais rien à faire, je le trouve vraiment soporifique et répétitif au bout de quelques heures pour un joueur qui n'aime pas les guerres.  ::zzz::  

Je jette l'éponge et je désinstalle.   ::'(: 
ça m'emmerde car le jeu a des tonnes de bonnes idées mais sous-exploitées...peut-être dans 3 ans après des maj.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci pour vos retours, ça fait des économies.

----------


## hein

> Perso j'ai voulu lui donner une seconde chance après des mois de patch mais rien à faire, je le trouve vraiment soporifique et répétitif au bout de quelques heures pour un joueur qui n'aime pas les guerres.  
> 
> Je jette l'éponge et je désinstalle.  
> ça m'emmerde car le jeu a des tonnes de bonnes idées mais sous-exploitées...peut-être dans 3 ans après des maj.


Je lui ai moi aussi donné une chance mais j'ai l'impression que le mal est plus profond : Stellaris est juste... chiant. Et tu aura beau lui rajouter des couches de trucs plus ou moins bien gaulé ça m'a l'air irrécupérable.

----------


## Ruadir

> Je lui ai moi aussi donné une chance mais j'ai l'impression que le mal est plus profond : Stellaris est juste... chiant. Et tu aura beau lui rajouter des couches de trucs plus ou moins bien gaulé ça m'a l'air irrécupérable.


Je ne sais pas, le jeu semble satisfaire la majorité des joueurs au vu des notes et critiques, je le trouve pourtant moins fun et moins intéressant que le remake de Master Of Orion qui représente le 4x classique de chez classique comme quoi.
Il y a des subtilités qui m'échappent car je n'arrive pas à comprendre : j'adore Victoria, Europa Universalis IV, Endless legend, les civilization mais Stellaris rien à faire...et pourtant j'arrive toujours à me hyper pour relancer une partie mais je commence à envisager de l'abandonner dès que le jeu me demande de créer des secteurs...les prémices d'un mid-game que je n'ai jamais réussi à supporter.

----------


## PeterKmad

Bah, à contrario de l'avis général, je continue globalement à m'amuser sur ce jeu, même si la plupart des parties se terminent quand la lassitude l'emporte sur la motivation. Par contre, j'ai du mal à y jouer sans mods. Là, je me suis lancé une partie vanilla pour découvrir Utopia, c'est rude, je me suis habitué à un contenu plus riche... il va falloir que j'attende que les modeleurs (yep) s'approprient cette version pour m'y remettre sérieusement. 

Je ne sais pas si Stellaris arrivera un jour à se dépasser réellement lors d'une mise à jour. Parfois, il me rappelle mes moins bonne parties de Crusader Kings 2, celles où il ne se passe rien pendent des décennies quel que soient mes actions. Parfois aussi, il arrive à me surprendre agréablement.

J'aime ce jeu, mais il ne le mérite pas vraiment.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je ne comprends pas. Comment fait on maintenant pour purger ?

J'ai bien la politique qui me l'autorise mais quand je sélectionne les pops xenos, je ne peux que les déplacer ou changer leur statuts au niveau global. Pareil, ils sont automatiquement esclaves. Comment fait on pour les libérer au cas par cas ?

----------


## Darkath

> Je ne comprends pas. Comment fait on maintenant pour purger ?
> 
> J'ai bien la politique qui me l'autorise mais quand je sélectionne les pops xenos, je ne peux que les déplacer ou changer leur statuts au niveau global. Pareil, ils sont automatiquement esclaves. Comment fait on pour les libérer au cas par cas ?


Les droits sobt gérer par espèce dans l'onglet espèces. Tu ne peux plus gérer au cas par cas

----------


## Nohmas

> Je lui ai moi aussi donné une chance mais j'ai l'impression que le mal est plus profond : Stellaris est juste... chiant. Et tu aura beau lui rajouter des couches de trucs plus ou moins bien gaulé ça m'a l'air irrécupérable.


Je reprocherais deux choses à Stellaris, qui me semblent être à l'origine de mon désintérêt pour ce jeu : 

- un certain nombre de mécaniques de gameplay sont mal pensées. Je ne sais pas si c'est pas la volonté, louable, des devs d'avoir tenter d'innover mais certaines mécaniques parfaitement huilées, présentes depuis des lustres dans d'autres 4x, ont été tout simplement sabotées. Par exemple : dans la majorité des 4x on trouve dès le début du jeu des pirates/barbares errants qui foutent un peu le bordel, poppant depuis une base voisine, et dont la puissance augmente progressivement au cours du jeu. Un truc à peu près équilibré qui demande une réponse avec la mise en place de certaines stratégies. Dans Stellaris, ils ont fait le choix d'hostiles fixes qui sont de véritables murs indestructibles jusqu'à ce qu'on puisse créer une flotte suffisamment importante pour les détruire... sans risque. L'intérêt ludique est de base proche du néant, mais couplé avec certains autres mauvais choix de gameplay (système de combat, cooldown des sauts hyperspatiaux...) voire une programmation de l'IA / pathfinding foireux (un vaisseau en mode fuite ne fuit pas l'hostile mais le système : il se dirige vers le bord du système le plus proche pour passer en hyperespace, ce qui peut l'amener sans aucun souci à littéralement foncer vers le vaisseau qui provoque la fuite) on obtient un truc frustrant : l'exploration devient une loterie où ton vaisseau est irrémédiablement perdu s'il apparaît dans un système, à portée d'un ennemi.

- j'ai l'impression que Stellaris a voulu multiplier les concepts de jeu dans des proportions astronomiques mais que pour chaque concept, on ne dispose que d'un choix d'actions des plus restreint : pour gérer la population, on dispose d'une foule de paramètres : bonheur, factions, races, purge, esclavagisme, droits (reproduction, migration...), évolution génétique ou cybernétique... Mais si ma population est mécontente... ben la plupart du temps je ne peux pas y faire grand chose. C'est tout le contraire d'un 4x comme Civ (pour prendre l'un des plus représentatifs) : la population c'est 1 paramètre : le bonheur. Mais pour le gérer, on possède un panel de choix beaucoup plus important : construire un bâtiment / merveille, exploiter une ressource de luxe, obtenir par commerce une ressource de luxe, se faire pote avec une cité état, adopter une doctrine politique, découvrir une merveille, développer une religion... Au final, cela donne pour Stellaris une usine à gaz mais sur laquelle on ne peut pas intervenir beaucoup (du coup on s'y emmerde) et pour Civ un jeu beaucoup plus simple mais où on a une véritable action, et où on peut donc s'y investir pleinement.

C'était juste ma réflexion à deux cents du dimanche matin...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Les droits sobt gérer par espèce dans l'onglet espèces. Tu ne peux plus gérer au cas par cas


Ok merci. Par contre la purge est grisée dans l'onglet espèce et le tooltip me dit qu'ils doivent être purgés au préalable. J'ai bien autorisé la Purge en politique. Comment on l'enclenche ?

----------


## Longwelwind

> Je reprocherais deux choses à Stellaris, qui me semblent être à l'origine de mon désintérêt pour ce jeu : 
> 
> - un certain nombre de mécaniques de gameplay sont mal pensées. Je ne sais pas si c'est pas la volonté, louable, des devs d'avoir tenter d'innover mais certaines mécaniques parfaitement huilées, présentes depuis des lustres dans d'autres 4x, ont été tout simplement sabotées. Par exemple : dans la majorité des 4x on trouve dès le début du jeu des pirates/barbares errants qui foutent un peu le bordel, poppant depuis une base voisine, et dont la puissance augmente progressivement au cours du jeu. Un truc à peu près équilibré qui demande une réponse avec la mise en place de certaines stratégies. Dans Stellaris, ils ont fait le choix d'hostiles fixes qui sont de véritables murs indestructibles jusqu'à ce qu'on puisse créer une flotte suffisamment importante pour les détruire... sans risque. L'intérêt ludique est de base proche du néant, mais couplé avec certains autres mauvais choix de gameplay (système de combat, cooldown des sauts hyperspatiaux...) voire une programmation de l'IA / pathfinding foireux (un vaisseau en mode fuite ne fuit pas l'hostile mais le système : il se dirige vers le bord du système le plus proche pour passer en hyperespace, ce qui peut l'amener sans aucun souci à littéralement foncer vers le vaisseau qui provoque la fuite) on obtient un truc frustrant : l'exploration devient une loterie où ton vaisseau est irrémédiablement perdu s'il apparaît dans un système, à portée d'un ennemi.
> 
> - j'ai l'impression que Stellaris a voulu multiplier les concepts de jeu dans des proportions astronomiques mais que pour chaque concept, on ne dispose que d'un choix d'actions des plus restreint : pour gérer la population, on dispose d'une foule de paramètres : bonheur, factions, races, purge, esclavagisme, droits (reproduction, migration...), évolution génétique ou cybernétique... Mais si ma population est mécontente... ben la plupart du temps je ne peux pas y faire grand chose. C'est tout le contraire d'un 4x comme Civ (pour prendre l'un des plus représentatifs) : la population c'est 1 paramètre : le bonheur. Mais pour le gérer, on possède un panel de choix beaucoup plus important : construire un bâtiment / merveille, exploiter une ressource de luxe, obtenir par commerce une ressource de luxe, se faire pote avec une cité état, adopter une doctrine politique, découvrir une merveille, développer une religion... Au final, cela donne pour Stellaris une usine à gaz mais sur laquelle on ne peut pas intervenir beaucoup (du coup on s'y emmerde) et pour Civ un jeu beaucoup plus simple mais où on a une véritable action, et où on peut donc s'y investir pleinement.
> 
> C'était juste ma réflexion à deux cents du dimanche matin...


C'est parce que le jeu est moins un 4X, et plus un jeu Paradox.
Perdre la moitié de mon royaume sur CK2 sans pouvoir rien n'y faire, ça m'est déjà arrivé. Des factions dissidentes qui réduisent à néant mes réformes politiques que je préparais 2 générations, ça m'est déjà arrivé. Perdre un super conseiller parce que la peste noire à décidé de dire coucou, aussi. Faut voir ça du coté RP.
Stellaris, dans quelques extensions, ce sera pas un jeu où ton but sera de dominer la galaxie. Dans les jeux Paradox, c'est quelque chose que tu fais une fois, et que tu ne refais plus parce que c'est super barbant. Ce sera un jeu RP où tu te donnes tes petits objectifs, où parfois tu t'empêches de faire des tactiques cheeses parce que c'est pas super fun/RP.

----------


## IriK

J'en ai marre ! Je ne choppe que les 

Spoiler Alert! 


Spontanés

 comme Crise de fin de partie !!!  :Boom: 
Et en plus ils pops en plein milieux de mon Empire, à un saut de ma capitale !

----------


## Endymion

Le jeu est si chiant que ça?
J'ai envie d'un 4X space opera.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Le jeu est si chiant que ça?
> J'ai envie d'un 4X space opera.


Franchement pour deux ou trois parties, ça va. L'early est vraiment bien et le jeu sait te raconter une histoire. Par contre, une fois les bases des empires posées, on se fait un peu chier. On se regarde en chien de faïence puis une fois que tu as la plus grosse, tu peux enfin rouler sur tout le monde mais sans vraiment de finesse ni de stratégies (surtout quand tu as compris comment l'IA fonctionnait). Le end game vient apporter un peu de piment avec ses gestions de crises.
Stellaris fonctionne bien au début, on est bien pris par l'ambiance, l'OST déchire mais il manque deux trois trucs pour que la partie soit mémorable. Ca peut quand même occuper quelques dizaines d'heures.



 :Bave:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Le jeu est si chiant que ça?
> J'ai envie d'un 4X space opera.


La plupart des critiques sont sur le mid game. 
Franchement ça dépends énormément de ta civ maintenant, avec une civ esclavagiste je passe mon temps à micro manage mes planètes pour être sur d'avoir les pop indésirables (autre que autoritaire et religieux) en esclavage afin de ne pas avoir les factions gênantes. Le focus sur le spy est super cool et tu as des superbes event caché dans l'univers. (je parle de gros event avec pas mal de texte, des choix importants et de grosse modification sur ton peuple) Le problème c'est de tomber dessus.
C'est un jeu qui t'impose d'inventer une histoire à ton peuple, d'ajouter un peut de roleplay pour qu'on est plus de saveur.

Si tu joues pacifiste fait le jusqu'au bout, pareil si tu es xenophobe. Il y a plein de manière différente d'aborder ce jeu. Entre mon empire divin qui fini par utiliser que la télépathie pour communiquer, ou mon Empire du soleil levant de l'humanité qui a découvert qu'ils avaient été modifié par les précurseur il y a des millions d'années et qui ont transformé toute l'humanité sous cette forme originel.  (j'ai eu de nouveau portrait) Les poussant à vénérer le grande boucle. Franchement il y a de quoi avoir de très bon moment fun  ::):

----------


## dave8888

J'ai joué avant, j'ai joué après le patch... ca ne prend toujours pas.

Le jeu s'effondre dès le milieu de partie et on il ne nous reste plus grand chose à découvrir, juste grossir en enchainant les recherches à +5% de gain dans tel domaine et avec quelques escarmouches de manière à "réduire la taille" des trop gros empires (je suis un adepte du diviser pour mieux régner).

Pire les traditions réussissent l'exploit de déshabiller les recherches. C'est maintenant les traditions qui permettent la création du "dome du paradis" par exemple.
Les recherches, déjà pas assez nombreuses se sont donc réduit. Ce qui fait qu'on atteint plus rapidement encore le "plafond" des +5%.

Or si le jeu devient chiant en milieu de partie, c'est en partie car les recherches amènent de moins en moins de choses et qu'il n'y a plus de "technologie de rupture" passé un certain age.
A l'inverse les super structures arrivent beaucoup trop tard pour pouvoir déclencher quoique ce soit. La construction de la sphère de Dyson prend un temps infini pour obtenir une quantité monstrueuse d’énergie... mais son utilité n'est que théorique... puisqu'en fin de partie, on a pas spécialement envie de repartir en guerre... et on sait de toute manière plus quoi faire de l’énergie.

Le centre de recherche certes remplace deux grosses planètes qu'on aurait dédié à la recherche, mais comme il ne reste que des recherches à +5% à faire...

Je continue de croire que le jeu manque "de rupture" avec des recherches plus puissantes (comme des armes de nouvelle générations), des réacteurs capables de vous faire traverser la galaxie en passant par le centre... bref il manque toujours quelque chose.

----------


## Serpi

> La plupart des critiques sont sur le mid game. 
> Franchement ça dépends énormément de ta civ maintenant, avec une civ esclavagiste je passe mon temps à micro manage mes planètes pour être sur d'avoir les pop indésirables (autre que autoritaire et religieux) en esclavage afin de ne pas avoir les factions gênantes. Le focus sur le spy est super cool et tu as des superbes event caché dans l'univers. (je parle de gros event avec pas mal de texte, des choix importants et de grosse modification sur ton peuple) Le problème c'est de tomber dessus.
> C'est un jeu qui t'impose d'inventer une histoire à ton peuple, d'ajouter un peut de roleplay pour qu'on est plus de saveur.
> 
> Si tu joues pacifiste fait le jusqu'au bout, pareil si tu es xenophobe. Il y a plein de manière différente d'aborder ce jeu. Entre mon empire divin qui fini par utiliser que la télépathie pour communiquer, ou mon Empire du soleil levant de l'humanité qui a découvert qu'ils avaient été modifié par les précurseur il y a des millions d'années et qui ont transformé toute l'humanité sous cette forme originel.  (j'ai eu de nouveau portrait) Les poussant à vénérer le grande boucle. Franchement il y a de quoi avoir de très bon moment fun


Oui, comme tout jeu Paradox, si tu te plains un peu du jeu, le jeu te répond "go fun yourself". Ici c'est encore plus valable. On peut se permettre développer de manière sympathique la partie RP, le gameplay offre des possibilité, reste à voir le contexte de la partie pour les concrétiser.

A mon avis, un des points qui fait que le midgame est aussi pauvre, c'est que l'on peut rapidement se retrouver cadenassé dans une situation pourrie selon les paramètres de départ. 
Si tu es xénophobe militariste c'est con de se retrouver bloqué par un petit crétin pacifiste qui, à peine ta flotte développée pour lui péter la gueule, se pacse avec les trois empires d'à côté. Ah et bien sûr tu es au bout d'un bras de galaxie pourri.
Tu es pacifiste isolationniste? Tu as blindé la galaxie du nombre max d'IA parce que cela servirait ton gameplay? Et bien en midgame le jeu des alliances/fédérations fait que tu ne peux plus bouger le petit doigt d'un point de vue politique extérieure. Donc tu gonfles la flotte pour ne pas te faire bouffer, mais tu galères parce que les habitats ça n'arrive pas tout de suite et que tes voisins ont investi deux ou trois pâtés de maison pendant que tu jardinais haha!

Le soucis c'est que ça met plus de 4h pour aboutir à un cul de sac comme ça. Donc ça casse l'élan, parfois. Ce n'est pas une généralité, mais c'est chiant quand ça arrive, et vu que tu apprécies ton petit empire, tu persistes, et donc tu t'ennuies...

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Oui, comme tout jeu Paradox, si tu te plains un peu du jeu, le jeu te répond "go fun yourself". Ici c'est encore plus valable. On peut se permettre développer de manière sympathique la partie RP, le gameplay offre des possibilité, reste à voir le contexte de la partie pour les concrétiser.
> 
> A mon avis, un des points qui fait que le midgame est aussi pauvre, c'est que l'on peut rapidement se retrouver cadenassé dans une situation pourrie selon les paramètres de départ. 
> Si tu es xénophobe militariste c'est con de se retrouver bloqué par un petit crétin pacifiste qui, à peine ta flotte développée pour lui péter la gueule, se pacse avec les trois empires d'à côté. Ah et bien sûr tu es au bout d'un bras de galaxie pourri.
> Tu es pacifiste isolationniste? Tu as blindé la galaxie du nombre max d'IA parce que cela servirait ton gameplay? Et bien en midgame le jeu des alliances/fédérations fait que tu ne peux plus bouger le petit doigt d'un point de vue politique extérieure. Donc tu gonfles la flotte pour ne pas te faire bouffer, mais tu galères parce que les habitats ça n'arrive pas tout de suite et que tes voisins ont investi deux ou trois pâtés de maison pendant que tu jardinais haha!
> 
> Le soucis c'est que ça met plus de 4h pour aboutir à un cul de sac comme ça. Donc ça casse l'élan, parfois. Ce n'est pas une généralité, mais c'est chiant quand ça arrive, et vu que tu apprécies ton petit empire, tu persistes, et donc tu t'ennuies...


Franchement pour supprimer ce genre de soucis et offrir plus de développement je configure toujours ma partie :

- Mode PRL uniquement en hyperline
- Le curseur du nombre d'empire réglé au milieu, afin d'avoir un peut plus de liberté

Normalement avec ça tu auras des partie plus juste avec un développement toujours possible en milieu de partie et surtout la possibilité de barricader ton empire en cas de coa contre toi (vive les forteresses à 4k de puissance)

----------


## Coyotitos

Bon les gens, vous faite quoi quand un fallen vous tombe sur le rable avec une flotte à 50 000 ?
J'ai vu que c'est des navires avec un double X mount, donc du léger qui tourne autour ?
parce que là je me fais refaire les fesses...

----------


## Uriak

> Je reprocherais deux choses à Stellaris, qui me semblent être à l'origine de mon désintérêt pour ce jeu : 
> 
> - un certain nombre de mécaniques de gameplay sont mal pensées. Je ne sais pas si c'est pas la volonté, louable, des devs d'avoir tenter d'innover mais certaines mécaniques parfaitement huilées, présentes depuis des lustres dans d'autres 4x, ont été tout simplement sabotées. Par exemple : dans la majorité des 4x on trouve dès le début du jeu des pirates/barbares errants qui foutent un peu le bordel, poppant depuis une base voisine, et dont la puissance augmente progressivement au cours du jeu. Un truc à peu près équilibré qui demande une réponse avec la mise en place de certaines stratégies. Dans Stellaris, ils ont fait le choix d'hostiles fixes qui sont de véritables murs indestructibles jusqu'à ce qu'on puisse créer une flotte suffisamment importante pour les détruire... sans risque. L'intérêt ludique est de base proche du néant, mais couplé avec certains autres mauvais choix de gameplay (système de combat, cooldown des sauts hyperspatiaux...) voire une programmation de l'IA / pathfinding foireux (un vaisseau en mode fuite ne fuit pas l'hostile mais le système : il se dirige vers le bord du système le plus proche pour passer en hyperespace, ce qui peut l'amener sans aucun souci à littéralement foncer vers le vaisseau qui provoque la fuite) on obtient un truc frustrant : l'exploration devient une loterie où ton vaisseau est irrémédiablement perdu s'il apparaît dans un système, à portée d'un ennemi.
> 
> - j'ai l'impression que Stellaris a voulu multiplier les concepts de jeu dans des proportions astronomiques mais que pour chaque concept, on ne dispose que d'un choix d'actions des plus restreint : pour gérer la population, on dispose d'une foule de paramètres : bonheur, factions, races, purge, esclavagisme, droits (reproduction, migration...), évolution génétique ou cybernétique... Mais si ma population est mécontente... ben la plupart du temps je ne peux pas y faire grand chose. C'est tout le contraire d'un 4x comme Civ (pour prendre l'un des plus représentatifs) : la population c'est 1 paramètre : le bonheur. Mais pour le gérer, on possède un panel de choix beaucoup plus important : construire un bâtiment / merveille, exploiter une ressource de luxe, obtenir par commerce une ressource de luxe, se faire pote avec une cité état, adopter une doctrine politique, découvrir une merveille, développer une religion... Au final, cela donne pour Stellaris une usine à gaz mais sur laquelle on ne peut pas intervenir beaucoup (du coup on s'y emmerde) et pour Civ un jeu beaucoup plus simple mais où on a une véritable action, et où on peut donc s'y investir pleinement.
> 
> C'était juste ma réflexion à deux cents du dimanche matin...


Je voudrais rebondir un peu là dessus, parce que la remarque deux me fait penser à mon sentiment concernant endless space 2, pas mal de paramètres et de systèmes mais le sentiment d'intéragir vaguement avec chacun d'entre eux. 

Concernant le mid game et les évènements en général quel serait le "bon" exemple ? A un moment donné les empires se rencontrent et soit ça devient de la baston, soi le jeu évolue en erzatz de city builder non ? Le développement en solitaire n'a jamais été passionnant dans le genre. Faut-il des ressources très limitées qui font plein d'envieux dès lors ? Autre chose ? Les évènements c'est mignon mais on n'a pas envie non plus de jouer à être ballotté de crise en crise.

----------


## Darkath

> Bon les gens, vous faite quoi quand un fallen vous tombe sur le rable avec une flotte à 50 000 ?
> J'ai vu que c'est des navires avec un double X mount, donc du léger qui tourne autour ?
> parce que là je me fais refaire les fesses...


Les différents fallen empires utilisent différentes armes en général, ils aiment bien les gros laser qui tachent et les nuées de spacecraft en général. 

Je conseille de mettre du flak ou du PD sur tes destroyer/croiseur en plus d'armes kinetiques et d'avoir des armes de longues portée sur tes battleship (type gros laser ou gros canons). A part les PD/Flak privilégie les armes >M

Mais bon tu les battera difficilement avec une flotte moins puissante ou en tout cas j'ai pas trouvé comment.

----------


## LetoII

> Bon les gens, vous faite quoi quand un fallen vous tombe sur le rable avec une flotte à 50 000 ?
> J'ai vu que c'est des navires avec un double X mount, donc du léger qui tourne autour ?
> parce que là je me fais refaire les fesses...


Un truc qui a bien marché dans ma partie précédente: défense ponctuelle + chasseur sur les croiseurs et destroyer contre leur chasseurs, émetteurs d'arcs XL sur les cuirassés et production en masse de cuirassé et de corvette (cuirassé pour la force de frappe, corvette pour prendre les coups). Par contre j'étais à 150/200 k contre ~500k chez lui, le truc qui m'a vraiment sauvé c'est que l'IA est débile, du coup j'ai utilisé une tactique fourbe: balancer des flottes de une corvette un peu partout chez lui pour le forcer à splitter sa flotte, après dès qu'une de ses flottes était isolée ma flotte principale lui tombait dessus.

----------


## Lord of Pain

Dites...comment cela se fait-il que mes croiseurs se mettent toujours devant, avant de commencer une bataille?
Au lieu que ca soit les corvettes qui joue le rôle de chair à canon, ce sont toujours mes croiseurs qui se font massacrer.

Y a un truc possible a faire au niveau des formations?

----------


## IriK

> Dites...comment cela se fait-il que mes croiseurs se mettent toujours devant, avant de commencer une bataille?
> Au lieu que ca soit les corvettes qui joue le rôle de chair à canon, ce sont toujours mes croiseurs qui se font massacrer.
> 
> Y a un truc possible a faire au niveau des formations?


Non, les joies de l'IA dans Stellaris  ::lol::

----------


## Nohmas

> Dites...comment cela se fait-il que mes croiseurs se mettent toujours devant, avant de commencer une bataille?
> Au lieu que ca soit les corvettes qui joue le rôle de chair à canon, ce sont toujours mes croiseurs qui se font massacrer.
> 
> Y a un truc possible a faire au niveau des formations?


Il me semble qu'on pouvait ruser, tout au moins dans les versions précédentes du jeu, je ne sais plus si le truc est encore valable avec le dernier patch. En sortant un vaisseau d'une flotte puis en le réintégrant, il se plaçait en fin de formation... ou au début, je ne sais plus. En tout cas, en jouant sur les intégrations/sorties de vaisseaux au sein d'une flotte, il était possible de définir leur position au sein de cette flotte (devant ou derrière)

----------


## Edeal

J'ai relancé hier le jeu, après ne plus y avoir touché quelques jours après sa sortie.
Y'a pas à dire, l'interface tout ça, c'est propre, la création son espèce aussi, ça a vraiment de la gueule, mais même en early, c'est pas folichon.

En fait ce que j'adore sur Distant World en comparaison, c'est que dès le début on te met des bâtons de bergers dans les roues, les pirates arrivent pour te racketter, donc d'emblée tu dois décider si tu te focalises sur comment les envoyer chier (avec les conséquences qui s'en suivent) ou accepter de leur verser de l'argent tout en essayant de développer ton économie du mieux possible (avec l'importance du design des vaisseaux et des stations pour minimiser les coûts).

T'es dans le bain direct quoi. La je relance le jeu en espérant qu'il y ait un peu d'actions, mais je ne suis toujours pas convaincu en l'état.
Je joue à tous les Paradox ou presque, c'est vraiment le seul qui me parait aussi vide / simpliste.

----------


## Avik

J'ai recommencé une partie pour voir est j'ai pas mal de questions mais,
Ça sert a quoi le nouveau compteur de bouffe ? on dirait qu'elle est toujours gérée par planètes ...
Et quel intérêt de pas laisser le curseur sur réserve large ?

Joué esprit de la ruche tout se passait extrêmement bien jusqu’à ce que tout l’univers se joigne contre ma gueule je ne vois pas comment résoudre ce problème.
Quelqu’un a dit que l'on pouvait se développer en vertical, je sais pas comment mais je vais tester ça sur ma prochaine.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Quelqu’un a dit que l'on pouvait se développer en vertical, je sais pas comment mais je vais tester ça sur ma prochaine.


Les habitats permettent de "coloniser" en quelque sorte des planètes non habitables, donc de s'étendre sur moins de systèmes, mais ça demande de terminer un ascension path et ça coûte un bras.

----------


## Darkath

> Dites...comment cela se fait-il que mes croiseurs se mettent toujours devant, avant de commencer une bataille?
> Au lieu que ca soit les corvettes qui joue le rôle de chair à canon, ce sont toujours mes croiseurs qui se font massacrer.
> 
> Y a un truc possible a faire au niveau des formations?


Les corvettes et les croiseurs fonce devant, les destroyers et les Battleships restent en retrait. C'est donc bien de mettre les armes a courtes portée (et/ou les torpilles) et les  armes longues portée qui tachent sur les autres.

On avait pourtant demandé a wiz de pouvoir choisir quel role donner a nos vaisseau via le module "ordinateur" de combat mais au final tout ce qu'il a fait c'est bloquer les différentes catégories de vaisseaux dans un role strict (c'est un léger progres par rapport a la bouillie de pixel qu'on avait avant, mais c'est pas idéal non plus).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les habitats permettent de "coloniser" en quelque sorte des planètes non habitables, donc de s'étendre sur moins de systèmes, mais ça demande de terminer un ascension path et ça coûte un bras.


Le probleme c'est surtout les tech et de savoir sauver son 2eme ou 3eme Ascension perk pour les habitats si vous comptez les utiliser avant la  fin de game.

L'erreur, constatée sur les forums notamment, c'est de rusher l'Unité pour débloquer le plus de perk possible, sauf que les perks sont conditionnés par la tech. Pas d'habitats tant que tu n'as pas découvert le dernier niveau de Spaceport (qui permet de faire les Battleships).

Donc c'est bien plus important de rusher la tech "ingénieur" que l'unité pour bénéficier rapidement de cette tech. J'ai réussi plus ou moins a l'avoir en ~50 ans dans ma derniere partie, mais comme j'ai fait de la diplo et des poste frontière j'ai même plus les 30 d'influence pour coloniser mon habitat fraichement construit  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

Et pour le développement vertical, n'oubliez pas la terraformation. Avec la bonne tech, on peut même faire des mondes de Gaia.

----------


## Darkath

Ouais d'ailleurs au début ça sert a rien de coloniser comme un goret, prenez les planètes a 60% d'habitabilité uniquement si ça vous permet d'étendre les frontières de façons intéressante, mais sinon vaut mieux attendre de les terraformer.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouais d'ailleurs au début ça sert a rien de coloniser comme un goret, prenez les planètes a 60% d'habitabilité uniquement si ça vous permet d'étendre les frontières de façons intéressante, mais sinon vaut mieux attendre de les terraformer.


L'habitabilité augmentant avec les tech, on finit par avoir des planètes colonisables (80+%) un peu partout après un siècle ou deux.

----------


## Darkath

oui après c'est plus du late game ça, la tech pour terraformer les planète à 60% arrive plus rapidement quand même et 2000 energie c'est pas trop cher payer.

----------


## LaVaBo

> oui après c'est plus du late game ça, la tech pour terraformer les planète à 60% arrive plus rapidement quand même et 2000 energie c'est pas trop cher payer.


Mais il faut pas les 2 ressources rares pour terraformer ?

----------


## LetoII

> Mais il faut pas les 2 ressources rares pour terraformer ?


Non, maintenant ça réduit juste le temps de terraformation.

----------


## Darkath

Cout et temps je crois.

----------


## Avik

> Les habitats permettent de "coloniser" en quelque sorte des planètes non habitables, donc de s'étendre sur moins de systèmes, mais ça demande de terminer un ascension path et ça coûte un bras.


Ha ok.

Non mais par développement vertical j'entendais comme civ rester sur le combo 4 villes / win.
Donc n'avoir que 4 planètes du début a la fin de la partie ...


Bon sinon j'ai refais une partie avec gouvernement normal. 
Ça marche mieux, en fait le mieux c'est de garder 1/2 vassal tout le long de la partie qu'on intègre jamais et les nourrir en science, c'est eux qui feront ton armée/ diversion/ microgestion/ et ne te conterons rien en entretien ...
J'ai aussi fais qu'un seul secteur et laisse tout l'ia gérer (1 seul monde a moi). Bon du coup passé les premier 50 ans la seule chose que je fais c'est cliquer sur le bouton "donner des sous au secteur".
La partie est pliée mais c'est long, c'est long  ::|: .

Sinon terraformation/habitat c'est bien beau mais au debut coloniser tout avec des aliens conquis adaptés c'est pareil non ? ...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ha ok.
> 
> Non mais par développement vertical j'entendais comme civ rester sur le combo 4 villes / win.
> Donc n'avoir que 4 planètes du début a la fin de la partie ...


Je pense que ça ne marchera pas. Tu pourras faire des recherches rapidement, mais tu seras très limité en ressources par rapport aux empires expansionnistes, avec une taille de flotte trop petite. Le seul moyen d'accéder à de nouvelles ressources, sans colonisation, c'est de faire des avant-postes, et ça coûte pas mal en crédits et surtout ça fait -1 influence. Ça ne permet pas de faire des spatioports.

Sachant que tes relations avec les IAs sont impactées par la taille de ta flotte, tu risques de galérer à entrer dans une fédération, parce que trop petit.

Il y a peut-être un moyen, mais le jeu ne me paraît pas du tout fait pour ça. D'ailleurs, les conditions de victoire obligent à s'étendre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon terraformation/habitat c'est bien beau mais au debut coloniser tout avec des aliens conquis adaptés c'est pareil non ? ...


Les habitats proposent des constructions spéciales : tu ne colonises pas une planète, tu construis une sorte de petite planète en orbite, avec 100% habitabilité.
Par contre, je ne connais pas les bâtiments dédiés, difficile de dire s'ils sont mieux sur certains points ou moins bons sur d'autres que les bâtiments planétaires.

----------


## Jarec

Je suis pas d'accord, coloniser les planètes a 60% reste hyper rentable early game

----------


## Avik

> ...


Oui le jeu ne le permet pas. Et ne permet pas de victoire autre que posséder toute la galaxie de toute façon.

Les habitats c'est pas de savoir si c'est mieux ou moins bien mais surtout plus rapide ou plus lent.
Mon shema habituel c'est de trouver 2 voisins 1 désertique 1 arctique leur prendre 1 planète a chacun comme ça des le tout début du jeu je peux coloniser tout les environnements.

----------


## Darkath

> Je suis pas d'accord, coloniser les planètes a 60% reste hyper rentable early game


Uniquement celle qui te permettent d'étendre tes frontières de façon intéressante comme je le disais, coloniser dans tes frontières ces planètes ça sert a queud a part augmenter tes couts en recherche et avoir des pops pas productives parcequ'elles aiment pas leur planète.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui le jeu ne le permet pas. Et ne permet pas de victoire autre que posséder toute la galaxie de toute façon.


Faut coloniser 40% des planète, éliminer toute opposition, ou avoir 60% des planètes dans une fédération je crois.


Tu peux gagner avec 4 planètes si tu la joue fédération, sinon tu peux tenter de vider la galaxie de vie extraterrestre en purgeant tout , et avec un peu d'aide des Unbidden.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu peux gagner avec 4 planètes si tu la joue fédération, sinon tu peux tenter de vider la galaxie de vie extraterrestre en purgeant tout , et avec un peu d'aide des Unbidden.


Tu peux vraiment trouver une fédération que tu intéresses si tu as 4 planètes et une flotte plus ou moins rachitique ?

----------


## Sysco

Dans ma partie j ai vassalisé toute la galaxie avec un empire qui a 2 planètes.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dans ma partie j ai vassalisé toute la galaxie avec un empire qui a 2 planètes.


Si c'est sans cheese, je veux bien quelques détails sur le déroulement de ta partie, parce que j'ai du mal à voir comment c'est possible.

----------


## Esprit

Pour les traditions, vous prenez expansion ou découverte au début ? Je pars sur expansion, mais je me demande si l'apport en tech/évents/anomalies n'est pas excellent sur Découverte.

Puis j'ai pas compris l'intérêt des habitats à part de sécuriser ses frontières à la place d'un avant-poste. Ils 

Spoiler Alert! 


n"ont pas de bâtiments pour les crédits, leur entretien est très cher aux bâtiments, et ils n'augmentent pas la capacité navale car pas de spaceport -Sauf peut-être via la population dedans ?- ça fait cher payé.



Vous en pensez quoi ces mégastructures ?

----------


## La Guigne

> Si c'est sans cheese, je veux bien quelques détails sur le déroulement de ta partie, parce que j'ai du mal à voir comment c'est possible.


+1  ::):

----------


## Avik

Ben tu vassalise ton premier qui te sert a vassaliser ton second et ainsi de suite non? 
par contre il me semble qu'il y a une mécanique qui fait que les vassaux sont pas content et se rebellent si tu as pas une armée supérieure.





> Pour les traditions, vous prenez expansion ou découverte au début ?


Prospérité.  :;): 

C'est donc encore pire que je pensais, les structures ne servent a rien ...

----------


## xlight111x

> Pour les traditions, vous prenez expansion ou découverte au début ?


Je suis parti sur Militaire, parce que je suis un peu fou.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ben tu vassalise ton premier qui te sert a vassaliser ton second et ainsi de suite non? 
> par contre il me semble qu'il y a une mécanique qui fait que les vassaux sont pas content et se rebellent si tu as pas une armée supérieure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prospérité. 
> 
> C'est donc encore pire que je pensais, les structures ne servent a rien ...


La structure de Dyson me paraît obligatoire si tu t'étends très peu, parce que tu auras accès à très peu de crédits.
Idem pour le centre de recherche, sans planètes dédiées et plein de labos de recherche dans l'espace, ça doit pas monter vite les points.
Le truc de détection est pratique pour tout le monde, mais de là à investir des dizaines d'années et plus de 50k crédits, je sais pas. En gros c'est bien à construire si tu es dans une situation où tu as plus ou moins déjà un gros avantage.

J'ai plus de mal à comprendre l'intérêt des ring worlds et des habitats, en dehors de l'hommage à Banks. Une fois qu'on a les techs et ressources pour les construire, on peut déjà coloniser plein de planètes de type différent...

----------


## Sysco

En début de partie j ai vassalisé mon voisin intégré ensuite dans l'empire puis transformer en secteur j'ai fait cela pour chaque contact ainsi que 2 empires déchu. 
http://i.imgur.com/0AwSxu9.png

Dans le screen chaque secteurs correspond à un empire vassalisé.

J'aimerai bien qu'il intègre le récapitulatif en fin de parti comme on avais dans CIV4.

----------


## Cedski

heu les secteurs sont bien une partie de ton empire.... Ce ne sont pas des vassaux.

----------


## Esprit

J'ai pas accès à ton screen.  ::ninja:: 

Et les secteurs comptent sur le nombre de planètes de ton empire.

Edit : Prospérité et Militaire ? Effectivement, chacun à ses départs différents.  ::o:  Je pensais que la plupart prendrait expansion à cause des bonus de colonisation et surtout la réduction de l'influence sur les avant-postes et leur distance.

----------


## Da-Soth

> heu les secteurs sont bien une partie de ton empire.... Ce ne sont pas des vassaux.


Je pense qu'il voulait dire que ses vassaux une fois intégrés étaient transformés en secteur. Je fais pareil.

----------


## xlight111x

> Edit : Prospérité et Militaire ? Effectivement, chacun à ses départs différents.  Je pensais que la plupart prendrait expansion à cause des bonus de colonisation et surtout la réduction de l'influence sur les avant-postes et leur distance.


J'ai pas mal de mondes colonisables au sein de ma zone d'influence, au delà ya vraiment rien + le fait que je suis lent à explorer vu que j'utilise les trous de vers. 
Et puis mon premier voisin était gênant.  ::ninja:: 

Après pour la deuxième tradition je vais peut être me pencher sur la science vu que c'est mon gros point faible.

----------


## Darkath

> heu les secteurs sont bien une partie de ton empire.... Ce ne sont pas des vassaux.


Il disait que chacun de ses secteur correspond a un vassal qu'il absorbé. Ce qui est généralement une bonne pratique pour garder des secteurs relativement équilibrés.

----------


## hismagil

Salut

je joue actuellement un empire démocratique. hier lors d une élection j ai soutenu sans le vouloir un membre d'une faction que je ne voulais pas mettre en avant.

comment peut on s'assurer de l appartenance d'est candidats a une faction particulière (je vois l information pour les pop mais je ne trouve pas pour les personnalités)

et dans l'écran de soutien de l'élection il n avait pas un cadre jaune comme pour certaines personnalités d'une faction

Merci a vous

----------


## Cedski

> Il disait que chacun de ses secteur correspond a un vassal qu'il absorbé. Ce qui est généralement une bonne pratique pour garder des secteurs relativement équilibrés.


Mais du coup ça répond à la question: il n'a pas réussi à vassaliser toute la galaxie avec seulement deux planètes.
Les secteurs ne sont pas (plus) des vassaux...

----------


## Esprit

Petite question, ça sert à quoi le civisme suzerain philosophe ? (Celui qui rajoute +2 aux compétences du suzerain), je vois pas du tout les bonus que ça donne :-/ Sur les amiraux et scientifiques si mais pas le leader.

----------


## Darkath

> Petite question, ça sert à quoi le civisme suzerain philosophe ? (Celui qui rajoute +2 aux compétences du suzerain), je vois pas du tout les bonus que ça donne :-/ Sur les amiraux et scientifiques si mais pas le leader.


Bah ton leader a des compétences aussi

----------


## Esprit

> Bah ton leader a des compétences aussi


Ce que je veux dire, les étoiles sur les personnalités sont les compétences, chez les amiraux, les augmenter donnent du +% cadence tir, les scientifiques donnent du +% recherche mais le leader je sais pas du tout à quoi ça corresponds  ::P:

----------


## Kruos

> Ce que je veux dire, les étoiles sur les personnalités sont les compétences, chez les amiraux, les augmenter donnent du +% cadence tir, les scientifiques donnent du +% recherche mais le leader je sais pas du tout à quoi ça corresponds


+3%/niv en prod d'unity je crois

----------


## Esprit

> +3%/niv en prod d'unity je crois


Ah ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## LePoulpe



----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour 
A votre avis quel est le mod de déplacement le plus proche de celui de star wars ?

----------


## LDiCesare

> Bonjour 
> A votre avis quel est le mod de déplacement le plus proche de celui de star wars ?


Le warp. On peut aller n'importe où, y a pas de notions d'hyperlanes, et certainement pas de stations de trous de ver dans starwars.

----------


## IriK

> Le warp. On peut aller n'importe où, y a pas de notions d'hyperlanes, et certainement pas de stations de trous de ver dans starwars.


What ? Pas du tout  ::XD:: 
Les routes d'hyperespace portent par ces noms au hasard...

----------


## LDiCesare

Moui les hyperlanes sont definies dans le monde mais dans les films ça n'apparait pas, on parle d'hyperspace mais c'est tout.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bonjour 
> A votre avis quel est le mod de déplacement le plus proche de celui de star wars ?


L'univers de SW est à cheval entre les deux notions de warp et hyperlanes.


Fondamentalement l'hyperespace de StarWArs est une forme de warp le long de routes connues et sécurisées. Donc hyperlane semble le plus proche.

----------


## Wolfram

> L'univers de SW est à cheval entre les deux notions de warp et hyperlanes.
> 
> 
> Fondamentalement l'hyperespace de StarWArs est une forme de warp le long de routes connues et sécurisées. Donc hyperlane semble le plus proche.


Je suis plutôt en accord avec ton avis  :;): 

Merci a tous de vos réponses  ::): 


Au Passage je viens de finir une partie ...

Suis je le seul a pensé que le déplacement par trous de ver c'est totalement au dessus ?

Le early est à peine plus compliqué et limiteras un peu ton exploration 
Mais après c'est la fête

----------


## Wolfram

Hum... il y a t'il moyen de débloquer de nouveaux civisme ? (+ que 2) 
Si oui comment ? svp

----------


## Kruos

> Je suis plutôt en accord avec ton avis 
> 
> Merci a tous de vos réponses 
> 
> 
> Au Passage je viens de finir une partie ...
> 
> Suis je le seul a pensé que le déplacement par trous de ver c'est totalement au dessus ?
> 
> ...


Ça fait longtemps que je l'ai plus utilisé mais il me semble que l'entretien des portails est pas si donné du coup a moins d'une bonne diplo pour emprunter ceux des autres l'explo est moins facile.

----------


## Da-Soth

Autant en multi je m'y risquerais pas, autant en solo les trous de ver sont largement au dessus. L'IA les attaque rarement, le cout d'entretien est de 0.2 energy, une broutille quoi, et la portée augmente grandement avec les techno.

----------


## Wolfram

> Autant en multi je m'y risquerais pas, autant en solo les trous de ver sont largement au dessus. L'IA les attaque rarement, le cout d'entretien est de 0.2 energy, une broutille quoi, et la portée augmente grandement avec les techno.


Voilà c'est tout a fais ce que je pensais mais tu l'a formuler d'une bien meilleur façon  ::):

----------


## IriK

> Moui les hyperlanes sont definies dans le monde mais dans les films ça n'apparait pas, on parle d'hyperspace mais c'est tout.


Après oui, si on se base uniquement sur les films, c'est pas/peu évoquer, au contraire de The Clone Wars ou ces routes sont des grand enjeux de la guerre.




> L'univers de SW est à cheval entre les deux notions de warp et hyperlanes.


D'accord.
Je me demande s'il y a moyen dans un mod de combiner les 2 avec par exemple un boost de vitesse pour les grandes routes.

----------


## Nohmas

> Hum... il y a t'il moyen de débloquer de nouveaux civisme ? (+ que 2) 
> Si oui comment ? svp


On peut débloquer (au moins) 1 civisme supplémentaire avec la technologie sociale : Administration galactique. Je ne sais pas s'il existe d'autres moyens d'en débloquer.

----------


## Wolfram

> On peut débloquer (au moins) 1 civisme supplémentaire avec la technologie sociale : Administration galactique. Je ne sais pas s'il existe d'autres moyens d'en débloquer.


cool merci  :;):

----------


## MrFreeze

Contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire dans les 2-3 dernieres pages du topic je trouve que le patch 1.5 apporte beaucoup a Stellaris. J'ai presque 20h dessus depuis la sortie de l'update Banks, alors que j'avais laissé tomber Stellaris tres rapidement dans sa v1.0x Je trouve que les ajouts lui donne enfin une personnalité, on peut enfin orienté son développement,  et c'est moins la course aux ressources / +grosse flotte qui va gagner. Y a toujours une sorte de ventre mou quand on arrive a une capacité d'extension max mais l'ajout des tech / construction du dlc semble bien marcher pour redonner un interet sur le + long terme. C'est clair que c'est pas parfait mais a mon avis c'est le jour et la nuit avec la version a sa sortie, Paradox prend la bonne direction je pense, meme si j'aimerai avoir plus d'events et des options pour la diplomatie / espionnage. Y a presque assez pour me faire patienter jusqu'a la sortie de Distant World 2...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Autant en multi je m'y risquerais pas, autant en solo les trous de ver sont largement au dessus. L'IA les attaque rarement, le cout d'entretien est de 0.2 energy, une broutille quoi, et la portée augmente grandement avec les techno.


Oui, contre un joueur c'est plus tendu, parce qu'il suffit de détruire les portes et la flotte ennemie est entièrement paralysée.

Par contre, l'IA en fait en masse, une seule flotte ne suffit pas à nettoyer les portes, il y a au moins 3 vaisseaux de construction qui courent partout pour reconstruire.

----------


## Wolfram

Hum... 

Le nombre de systèmes max ... 
Si je colonise 2 planètes dans le même le système, compte t'il tout de même que pour 1 seul système ou il me le compte double ?

----------


## LDiCesare

C'est un seul systeme même s'il y a plusieurs planètes.
(Au début, c'était les planètes et pas les sytèmes qui comptaient, mais comme on n'a jamais pu mettre moins qu'un système dans un secteur, c'était assez pourri et ils ont changé).

----------


## Wolfram

> C'est un seul systeme même s'il y a plusieurs planètes.
> (Au début, c'était les planètes et pas les sytèmes qui comptaient, mais comme on n'a jamais pu mettre moins qu'un système dans un secteur, c'était assez pourri et ils ont changé).


Oki, Il me semblait bien que quand j'avais jouer a la sortie c'était un truc du genre ^^

Merci  ::):

----------


## Da-Soth

> Oui, contre un joueur c'est plus tendu, parce qu'il suffit de détruire les portes et la flotte ennemie est entièrement paralysée.
> 
> Par contre, l'IA en fait en masse, une seule flotte ne suffit pas à nettoyer les portes, il y a au moins 3 vaisseaux de construction qui courent partout pour reconstruire.


Perso, une fois qu'on a fait la grosse bagarre avec toute la flotte engagée, j"hésite pas à diviser mes flottes par paquet de 3k pour détruire ses astroports/mines/vaisseaux civils. Sauf si j'ai dans l'idée de le vassaliser, j'évite de lui faire subir trop de dégâts.

Bien sur cette tactique n'est pas valable contres les Fallen et autres entités from outer space.

----------


## Ashathorn

Bon, je comprend toujours rien, je passe mon temps a me faire piler par les IA un peu n'importe quand, du coup, je pense que c'est mon début game qu'est naze, mais du coup je sais pas trop quoi faire au début pour pas être largé par l'ia

----------


## Esprit

Le début est assez speed en fait. Ce jeu est de ceux où il faut être agressif et s'étendre au risque de se faire bouffer par la suite. Tu dois apprendre à trouver les bons coins pour s'étendre et coloniser rapidement tout en n'oubliant pas les pirates.  ::ninja:: 

Ce que je fais c'est : 

- Scanner le système natal avec le premier vaisseau scientifique
- Séparer mes 3 corvettes et les mettre en posture fuyarde et explorer les environs pour trouver les planètes colonisables
- Faire un 2ème ou un 3ème vaisseau scientifique et explorer
- Faire quelques mines à minerai 
- Un colon le plus rapidement

Après le reste il y a trop de variables.

----------


## Ourg

En faite la refonte des factions ça représente un peu des partis politiques ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je me demande s'il y a moyen dans un mod de combiner les 2 avec par exemple un boost de vitesse pour les grandes routes.


Non. Spo possible. Enfin ptet si t'es très bon mais à priori ca n'est pas possible.C'est même une mauvaise idée de trop toucher aux modes FTL.

----------


## Lord of Pain

J'aime bien le système de factions, j'ai pris une démocratie parlementaire pour voir ce que ca donne.
Les premiers 50 ans 3 partis se partageaient la scène politique:

Economic Growth Initiative, la droite conservatrice quoi
Freedom electoral groupe, la gauche progressiste
United scientist, le centre technocratique

Qui ont bien booster mes points d'influence et m'ont permis de mettre des avant-postes un peu partout, jusque qu'a ce que mon voisin a décidé de me déclarer la guerre et exigé que je détruise mes avant-postes..non mais ho non! Des années ont passé, mon voisin est devenu mon vassal et je l'ai intégré de force dans mon empire (pour sa propre sécurité bien entendu), et trois nouveau partis sont apparu. 

Human Unity Movement, les fachos pro humains
Alien Reform Commitee, les gauchistes pro multicultur
Ordered Society Coalition, les aliens royaliste que je viens d'intégré

Resultat ca fout un peu le boxon sur certaine planetes parce qu'aucune des factions n'est vraiment satisfaite. Les facho à cause de la présence d'Alien dans l'armée, les gauchistes parce que j'autorise les sondes anales chez les xeno et les royalistes parce qu'ils aiment une autorité très forte. Donc si la situation se déteriore je vais me la jouer à la palpatine en encourageant les révoltes pour mieux les écraser et passer à un régime autocratique.

En ce qui concerne les megastructures, y a des trucs biens d'autre totalement inutile.
Le nexus pour la recherche donne +50 de recherche dans chaque domaine, mais arrive à un moment ou la grosse majorité des technologies intéressante a déjà été découverte. 

La sphère de Dyson est sympa, ca donne +400 en énergie chaque mois, ca coute un max de mineraies et ca prend 50 ans à construire, mais ca permet de produire ou d'entretenir une grosse Armada à la fin du jeu, si on se réserve un empire déchu ou les Unbidden comme dessert.

La matrice de reconnaissance est le seul truc véritablement utile à mon avis et pas trop cher comparé aux autres megastructures, et permet de voir tout ce qui se passe dans la galaxie.

L'anneau c'est sympa à regarder, c'est aussi 4 planètes Gaia dans un système, mais vu qu'on peut terraformer quasiment chaque planète habitable à des couts moindre c'est totalement inutile.

Et finalement les habitats c'est bien uniquement si on veut faire croitre sa population sans faire une grosse expansion territoriale.
Globalement je dirais que ces mega structures arrivent un poil trop tard dans le jeu pour réellement avoir une influence sur le sort de la galaxie.

A propos des Crises, dans 90% des cas chez moi c'est toujours les unbiddens qui arrivent, j'ai donc installer le mod multi-crises, c'est assez sympa. 
Mais les unbiddens sont devenu a mon avis moins réactif et aggressif, peut-être est ce un bug mais leurs flotte de 9X50K reste planté comme des cons dans un systèmes pendant que je détruit tranquillou, les ancres dimensionnels puis leur portail.
Les pretoryens arrivent trop tard et se font laminer par les autres empires.
Et la révoltes des Synthétique n'arrive quasiment jamais, et si ils pointent le bout de leur queue robotique c'est toujours avec une grosse inferiorité numérique et technologique.

Dans ce domaine ca serait bien que les crises de fins de parti soit proportionnellement puissante à celle de la galaxie. Pour la révoltes des machines, j'aurien bien aimé voir qu'ils prennent le contrôle des flottes equipée d'un ordinateur de combats avancé, voir desactivé certaines armes avancée, histoire de nous forcé a repasser vers une technologie plus primitive.

Ah autre remarque pour la version 1.5 qui globalement me plait, l'IA a de la peine à faire débarquer des troupes sur une planètes. 



Comme ci dessus ou depuis 10 ans un bouchons de l'espace géant m'empeche de me poser en orbite parce qu'une armada d'empire coalisé a peur de débarquer pour foutre des coups pelle dans la gueule des machines rebelles.

les Ascension Perks sont intéressante à partir du moment ou ne peut pas toute les choisir, et ou on serait obligé de soit se spécialiser soit prendre un peu de tout, mais pas comme ici ou tout peut être pris, donc à parfaire.


Ca me fait penser à un truc...en plus d'un système d'espionnage il faudrait aussi ajouter une possibilité de mettre une planète sous embargo, et de pouvoir monnayer les services de pirates qui pourraient travailler pour..ou contre nous avec les events qui accompagneraient ces possibilités.

----------


## Ourg

Par contre il n'y a plus moyen de purger unitairement une population ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Par contre il n'y a plus moyen de purger unitairement une population ?


Apparemment non.

Pour ma part, j'ai eu la surprise d'avoir des Fallen Matérialistes qui me tombent dessus parce que je me suis trop étendu... Je pensais qu'ils s'énervaient que pour les robots ou pour certaines techs, ceux là.

Avec ma Flotte de 50k j'ai pas pu faire grand chose, game over, surtout qu'ils réclamaient, dans leur prétention de guerre, ma capitale. Et ils m'envoyaient sans soucis des flottes de débarquement. Je sais pas si c'est rare comme situation mais j'ai trouvé que c'était particulièrement punitif. Je vois pas bien ce que j'aurais pu faire. Adieu les 20H de jeu...

----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour  ::): 

J'ai crus comprendre que les synthétiques "obtenu par l' ascension" ne sont pas considéré comme la même race que les synthétiques "purement artificiels" (l'évolution des droïdes) et que par conséquence si mon peuple de base est xénophobe et bien il ne vont pas s'entendre alors que ce sont tous des synthétiques...

Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ou réfuter cela ?

(PS : Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très claire ^^')

----------


## Wolfram

Personne ne sais ?

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai pas la réponse, il me semble qu'ils s'entendront avec les bon décrets/droits sur ta pop mais j'en suis pas sur. 

J'ai aussi une question :

J'ai commencé à me faire une planètes uniquement dédié à la bouffe vu que la nourriture est devenu une ressource galactique mais là j'ai un doute car ma Bugerking planète n'a pas l'air de transférer son surplus aux autres planètes... J'ai mal compris ou il faut que j'augmente mes stockpile de nourriture dans les options/décrets pour que l'excédent soit transféré ? (j'ai laissé à 200 par défaut avec la possibilité de passer à 1000 ou 5000)

----------


## Roguellnir

> Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ou réfuter cela ?


Je confirme. Tu as les Synthetiques, et tu as [TonPeuple], qui a les memes attributs que les Synthetiques (D'ailleurs tu perds tout tes traits du coup) sans en faire partie. 

La bouffe est une ressource generale, donc tu as rien besoin de faire pour transferer. Le stockpile influe juste sur combien tu peux stocker (Ce qui peut aider si quelqu'un detruit ta BurgerKing planet).
A noter qu'avoir un stockpile plein augmente le taux de croissance de tes pops, donc bien choisir quand changer de stockpile est important.

----------


## Ashathorn

> J'ai pas la réponse, il me semble qu'ils s'entendront avec les bon décrets/droits sur ta pop mais j'en suis pas sur. 
> 
> J'ai aussi une question :
> 
> J'ai commencé à me faire une planètes uniquement dédié à la bouffe vu que la nourriture est devenu une ressource galactique mais là j'ai un doute car ma Bugerking planète n'a pas l'air de transférer son surplus aux autres planètes... J'ai mal compris ou il faut que j'augmente mes stockpile de nourriture dans les options/décrets pour que l'excédent soit transféré ? (j'ai laissé à 200 par défaut avec la possibilité de passer à 1000 ou 5000)


Chaque planète produit une certaine quantité de nourriture, et en consomme une certaine quantité. L'addition de la production, et de la consommation de toutes tes planètes fonctionne exactement comme la prod d’énergie, a ceci prêt qu'avoir le stock rempli, et produire plus donne un bonus a la création de pop sur TOUT ton empire.

----------


## xlight111x

Stellaris Dev Diary #69: Beyond Utopia

----------


## Wolfram

> - Superweapons and planet killers.
> - More story events and reactive narratives that give a sense of an unfolding story as you play.
> - More interesting mechanics for pre-FTL civilizations.
> - A 'galactic community' with interstellar politics and a 'space UN'.
> - Buildable Dreadnoughts and Titans.
> - Reworking the endgame crises to be more balanced against each other and the size/state of the galaxy.
> - Reworks to war to address the 'doomstacks' issue and make the strategic and tactical layers of warfare more interesting and less micro-intensive.


 :Vibre: 




> - Deeper mechanics and unique portraits for synthetics


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  :Vibre:

----------


## Esprit

> 


Même réaction. J'ai hâte de l'amélioration du jeu, vraiment.  :Emo:

----------


## JazzMano

> La bouffe est une ressource generale, donc tu as rien besoin de faire pour transferer. Le stockpile influe juste sur combien tu peux stocker (Ce qui peut aider si quelqu'un detruit ta BurgerKing planet).
> A noter qu'avoir un stockpile plein augmente le taux de croissance de tes pops, donc bien choisir quand changer de stockpile est important.





> Chaque planète produit une certaine quantité de nourriture, et en consomme une certaine quantité. L'addition de la production, et de la consommation de toutes tes planètes fonctionne exactement comme la prod d’énergie, a ceci prêt qu'avoir le stock rempli, et produire plus donne un bonus a la création de pop sur TOUT ton empire.


Ok merci ! Bon du coup je comprend pas pourquoi les autres crève la dalle. Je vais produire plus on verra bien.

----------


## Cabfire

Alors alors les canards, c'est fréquentable Stellaris avec le dernier patch du coup ? Je vois pas mal d'engouement  ::):

----------


## Thelann

Même question ici, je le lorgne entre deux parties de DWU. Lire vos retours est tout de même très alléchant

----------


## Kruos

> Alors alors les canards, c'est fréquentable Stellaris avec le dernier patch du coup ? Je vois pas mal d'engouement


Moi j'étais déjà fan pré-patch, post-patch c'est encore mieux, même si j'émets quelques réserve sur le concept de l'unité et les arbres de traditions. C'est pas aussi mauvais que ce que j'ai cru de prime abord, mais je persiste à dire qu'il y avait mieux à faire autour de ça (Paradox qui pompe un élément de game design de civ5, au secour!).

----------


## Cabfire

Oh j'ai jamais pensé que le jeu était mauvais, mais a la sortie c'était mitigé les réactions. J'aime beaucoup ce que fait Paradox donc j'attend un peu le bon moment pour Stellaris.

----------


## Lord of Pain

> - Superweapons and planet killers.
> - More story events and reactive narratives that give a sense of an unfolding story as you play.
> - More interesting mechanics for pre-FTL civilizations.
> - A 'galactic community' with interstellar politics and a 'space UN'.
> - Buildable Dreadnoughts and Titans.
> - Reworking the endgame crises to be more balanced against each other and the size/state of the galaxy.
> - Reworks to war to address the 'doomstacks' issue and make the strategic and tactical layers of warfare more interesting and less micro-intensive.



Donc...à dans 6 mois  ::trollface::

----------


## LaVaBo

En gros c'est bien mieux, mais il manque encore des trucs pour que ce soit un jeu au niveau des autres grand strat paradox.

Et ouais, les traditions qui doivent être toutes prises (des sortes de doctrines d'EU4 en plus simple : 5 bonus par arbre, avec un bonus quand on choisit l'arbre et un autre quand on le complète, plus un perk d'empire à sélectionner quand on complète une tradition), plutôt qu'un choix, comme dans EU4 justement, c'est dommage.
Je fais un empire pacifiste/xénophile, mais je dois suivre la tradition "Domination", pour débloquer tous les ascension perks...
Alors qu'à côté, Prospérité, Recherche ou Harmonie peuvent être utiles à tous.

----------


## Ashathorn

Dites, j'ai dans l'idée de faire une partie ou je recouperait un membre de chaque espèce de la galaxie pour les foutre sur un ring world, mais je m’interrogeait sur les ethos a prendre pour que ce soit possible, des idées?

----------


## Wolfram

> Dites, j'ai dans l'idée de faire une partie ou je recouperait un membre de chaque espèce de la galaxie pour les foutre sur un ring world, mais je m’interrogeait sur les ethos a prendre pour que ce soit possible, des idées?


Xénophile / Militariste (pour la défense et pour aller chercher de force des peuple qui n'en n'on pas envie  ::ninja:: )
OU
Xénophile / Matérialiste ( pour tech plus facilement vers les ring world (et tech pus facilement tout cour aussi) et faire des synthétiques pour VRAIMENT avoir toutes les races)

Et en civisme "Police d'état" Pour que tout le monde ce tienne tranquille malgré leur éthos différentes

----------


## Tenebris

Désolé pour mon martelage sur l'espionnage, mais dans les trucs à venir, il n'y en est pas du tout fait mention, on est d'accord? Ils ont une dent contre ça ou quoi?

----------


## Wolfram

> Désolé pour mon martelage sur l'espionnage, mais dans les trucs à venir, il n'y en est pas du tout fait mention, on est d'accord? Ils ont une dent contre ça ou quoi?


Tu est tout à fait excuser c'est une mécanique importante  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

Je dirais que ça demande masse de taf, et donc que si ça arrive, ce sera dans un DLC dédié espionnage/diplomatie.

----------


## xlight111x

Je m'attend pas mal à ce que le prochain DLC soit dédié à l'espionnage et à l'aspect militaire en général.
Vu qu’apparemment c'est l'un des gros points faibles du jeu.

----------


## Korb

> Désolé pour mon martelage sur l'espionnage, mais dans les trucs à venir, il n'y en est pas du tout fait mention, on est d'accord? Ils ont une dent contre ça ou quoi?


Ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/4Xgaming/co...teractive_ask/

*Q :* Do you have any plans regarding espionage in Stellaris? It is a bit hard to go to war without good intel on what enemy is actually capable of.

*R (Wiz) :* Yes, absolutely. As I've said before, espionage is something we will definitely add at some point, but I want to make it a good espionage system that builds on existing features in the game. Adding espionage just to check a box is why so many games have lackluster espionage systems, and is something I want to avoid.

C'était une scéance de questions/réponses il y a un mois environ.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je pense que t'en qu'ils ne vont pas consacrer un patch à l'espionnage, il faudra se compte en T de l'observatoire introduit avec Utopia !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je pense que t'en qu'ils ne vont pas consacrer un patch à l'espionnage, il faudra se compte en T de l'observatoire introduit avec Utopia !

----------


## Tenebris

> Ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/4Xgaming/co...teractive_ask/
> 
> *Q :* Do you have any plans regarding espionage in Stellaris? It is a bit hard to go to war without good intel on what enemy is actually capable of.
> 
> *R (Wiz) :* Yes, absolutely. As I've said before, espionage is something we will definitely add at some point, but I want to make it a good espionage system that builds on existing features in the game. Adding espionage just to check a box is why so many games have lackluster espionage systems, and is something I want to avoid.
> 
> C'était une scéance de questions/réponses il y a un mois environ.


Oh merci ça me rassure !  ::wub::

----------


## Nohmas

S'ils refont tout le système de guerre / combat, et qu'en plus ils sortent un espionnage potable, je serai comblé.

----------


## Edeal

> https://img.memesuper.com/492bedc47d...g_400-369.jpeg


Blague comptable toussa toussa

----------


## Anonyme1202

Oui, désolé  ::(: 
Si je l'avais faite ailleurs que sur un forum on m'aurait giflé.  ::lol::

----------


## Nuka

> Oui, désolé 
> Si je l'avais faite ailleurs que sur un forum on m'aurait giflé.


Ca sent un peu le correcteur automatique à ce compte (ha ha ha) là.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'aime ce jeu. Franchement, avec le dernier patch, ça envoie quand même du lourd. Certes, c'est un peu lent parfois, mais la sensation de développement de son empire est quand même assez grisante, et plus le temps passe, plus les relations avec les voisins se complexifient. J'ai toujours envie de voir ce qui va se passer après.

Par contre, le truc un peu chiant, c'est la répétitivité de certaines actions, comme upgrader tous ses bâtiments... 

Et je ne sais pas pour vous, mais de mon côté, je croule sous les minéraux et l'énergie, à ne pas savoir qu'en faire, je sais pas si c'est normal...

----------


## Da-Soth

Les minéraux, je dirais que c'est normal. L'énergie, c'est plus tendu, surtout si tu as une vrai flotte de bonhomme. Tu as, en mid-game, un moment où l'énergie devient un peu plus difficile à gérer si tu as une flotte digne de ce nom. En late-game, par contre, c'est la fête du slip et tu peux avoir une flotte à 150k sans soucis.

----------


## Wolfram

Dit moi si je suis le seul a le pensé mais...

Vous trouvez pas qu'il manque un système de défense planétaire efficace ?

C'est quand même pas compliqué de caler des silos de missiles ou des canons Lasser/gauss sur une planète si ?

Par exemple : Sur Endless space il y a des up planétaire qui font de dégâts au flottes ennemis proches.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dit moi si je suis le seul a le pensé mais...
> 
> Vous trouvez pas qu'il manque un système de défense planétaire efficace ?
> 
> C'est quand même pas compliqué de caler des silos de missiles ou des canons Lasser/gauss sur une planète si ?
> 
> Par exemple : Sur Endless space il y a des up planétaire qui font de dégâts au flottes ennemis proches.


Tu peux construire une forteresse dans le système. Elle aura des armes (même si au max, la puissance d'une forteresse est bien en-deça de celle d'une flotte), et peut (ou alors c'est automatique ? Je construis jamais de forteresse) forcer la zone d'arrivée d'une flotte ennemie dans le système.

----------


## Kruos

> Tu peux construire une forteresse dans le système. Elle aura des armes (même si au max, la puissance d'une forteresse est bien en-deça de celle d'une flotte), et peut (ou alors c'est automatique ? Je construis jamais de forteresse) forcer la zone d'arrivée d'une flotte ennemie dans le système.


C'est ça, et c'est d'ailleurs là leur principal intérêt : capturer les flottes ennemis et les occuper suffisamment pour laisser le temps à la cavalerie d'arriver. A noter aussi que y a pas mal de modules dispo pour varier les plaisirs, et surtout qu'on peut en faire plusieurs pour les complémenter entre elles. Par contre c'est vrai qu'en end-game sans la cavalerie en renfort elles tiennent pas longtemps.

----------


## Esprit

Oui le gros soucis des forteresses, c'est qu'elles tiennent absolument pas face à 100k de flotte, elles se font détruire d'un seul coup, en plus de ça, on peut pas en mettre plusieurs à cause du rayon d'action :/

----------


## LaVaBo

> en plus de ça, on peut pas en mettre plusieurs à cause du rayon d'action :/


Pas forcément une mauvaise chose, parce qu'un doom stack de 300k de forteresse ça doit être un peu chiant à gérer.

----------


## Railgun

Mais facile à contourner. Sans compter qu'a la base elles resistent mal aux battleships equipes en XL. Et si l'adversaire en met dans chaque système il se ruine.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais facile à contourner. Sans compter qu'a la base elles resistent mal aux battleships equipes en XL. Et si l'adversaire en met dans chaque système il se ruine.


La distance de tir ne compte pas, si la flotte est captive de la zone autour de la forteresse (la zone est assez petite).
En forçant tout le monde en hyperligne, les carrefours deviennent des zones stratégiques qu'on peut verrouiller.

Bon, de toute façon, la question ne se pose pas, on peut pas stack les forteresses.

----------


## Kruos

> La distance de tir ne compte pas, si la flotte est captive de la zone autour de la forteresse (la zone est assez petite).
> En forçant tout le monde en hyperligne, les carrefours deviennent des zones stratégiques qu'on peut verrouiller.
> 
> Bon, de toute façon, la question ne se pose pas, on peut pas stack les forteresses.


Bah juste une petite station avec un module d'interdiction fait la même chose, pas besoin de limiter le gameplay avec des starlines hein. On peut tout à fait les stacks, c'est juste que pour éviter les abus il y a des zones d'exclusion c'est tout. 

Par exemple une forteresse blindée au max pour tanker, entourée d'une poignée de station offensive avec champs de mine peut faire du très bon boulot pour fixer et endommager une flotte ennemie, le temps qu'une flotte défensive arrive.

----------


## Railgun

> Bah juste une petite station avec un module d'interdiction fait la même chose, pas besoin de limiter le gameplay avec des starlines hein. On peut tout à fait les stacks, c'est juste que pour éviter les abus il y a des zones d'exclusion c'est tout. 
> 
> Par exemple une forteresse blindée au max pour tanker, entourée d'une poignée de station offensive avec champs de mine peut faire du très bon boulot pour fixer et endommager une flotte ennemie, le temps qu'une flotte défensive arrive.


Le vrai problème est plutôt chez l'IA, qui n'en met qu'une par système. Et la zone d'exclusion autour des stations devrait être plus petite. J'ai joué un peu là-dessus avec un mod et c'est équilibré, ça permet de renforcer quelques systèmes défensifs sans que cela devienne trop abusé.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bah juste une petite station avec un module d'interdiction fait la même chose, pas besoin de limiter le gameplay avec des starlines hein. On peut tout à fait les stacks, c'est juste que pour éviter les abus il y a des zones d'exclusion c'est tout.


Si tu utilises des stargates ou les sauts, il suffit de ne pas aller dans les systèmes avec des forteresses. Soit l'adversaire en a mis partout, et ça lui coûte un max, soit tu ravages les systèmes non défendus.
En forçant les hyperlignes, il y a des systèmes qui deviennent stratégiques parce qu'on est forcé d'y passer pour accéder à celui derrière. C'est un peu le cas dans une moindre mesure avec les sauts, mais il y a souvent moyen de contourner.

----------


## Wolfram

Ont peu plus purger sont propre peuple ?  ::'(:

----------


## Kruos

> Si tu utilises des stargates ou les sauts, il suffit de ne pas aller dans les systèmes avec des forteresses. Soit l'adversaire en a mis partout, et ça lui coûte un max, soit tu ravages les systèmes non défendus.
> En forçant les hyperlignes, il y a des systèmes qui deviennent stratégiques parce qu'on est forcé d'y passer pour accéder à celui derrière. C'est un peu le cas dans une moindre mesure avec les sauts, mais il y a souvent moyen de contourner.


Oui pour créer des goulots d'étranglement je vois bien ce que tu veux dire. Le truc c'est qu'en forçant les starlines tu limites clairement les stratégies possibles, puisqu'ils suffit de blinder les points de chocs pour être peinard, la notion de rayon de menace n'existe quasiment plus, suffit d'avoir une flotte qui campe et c'est bon. On perd en profondeur en quelques sorte car on perd des possibilités/choix. C'est un peu comme si on passait d'un Distant Worlds à Endless Space : c'est plus simple clairement, mais beaucoup plus limité aussi.

Le système de station de défense actuel est équilibré pour gagner du temps (le module d'interdiction l'illustre bien), dans l'optique qu'une flotte de défense arrive à la rescousse, ce qui a tout à fait du sens dans un système où les notions de rayons de menace et de délais d'intervention sont importants. Si on limite juste aux starlines il devient quasi anecdotique et fait un peu déco car le potentiel des flottes est infiniment supérieur dans l'équilibrage actuel.

----------


## Kruos

> Le vrai problème est plutôt chez l'IA, qui n'en met qu'une par système. Et la zone d'exclusion autour des stations devrait être plus petite. J'ai joué un peu là-dessus avec un mod et c'est équilibré, ça permet de renforcer quelques systèmes défensifs sans que cela devienne trop abusé.


Intéressant, c'est quoi le nom du mod?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ont peu plus purger sont propre peuple ?


C'est interdit depuis la grande purge des profs de français de l'an 2257.

----------


## IriK

> Le système de station de défense actuel est équilibré pour gagner du temps (le module d'interdiction l'illustre bien), dans l'optique qu'une flotte de défense arrive à la rescousse, ce qui a tout à fait du sens dans un système où les notions de rayons de menace et de délais d'intervention sont importants. Si on limite juste aux starlines il devient quasi anecdotique et fait un peu déco car le potentiel des flottes est infiniment supérieur dans l'équilibrage actuel.


Le problème en terme, d'optimisation, c'est une flotte sera toujours plus puissante qu'un cout égale reparti entre des stations et une flottes.
Donc gagner du temps c'est bien mais faut aussi déglinguer le touriste qui visite ton système  ::ninja:: 
Faut surtout pas également mettre de piège gravitationnel sur une Forteresse : suffit qu'un stack de flotte soit égale pour que la combinaison de ses tirs, tous a portée bien sûr, la réduise a néant en quelques seconde. Paye ton investissement digne d'un cuirassé.

Le système de conflit est des plus simpliste malheureusement :
soit ta flotte est plus puissante que l'adversaire, et tu lui roule dessus en gardant ta flotte grouper pour éviter d'avoir de mauvaises surprises, soit c'est l'inverse et tu profite de la stupidité de l'IA pour l'harcelée/la dupée tout en capturant ses planète une a une.
Bon après, faut pas non plus être contre un Eveillé  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolfram

> C'est interdit depuis la grande purge des profs de français de l'an 2257.


 ::ninja:: 

Et sinon ? la purge ne marche plus que sur les autres peuples ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Bon après, faut pas non plus être contre un Eveillé


Je confirme. Surtout quand il a deux fois plus de pts de flottes.  :Emo: 

J'ai beau être plus malin que l'IA, j'ai eu mal.

----------


## Kruos

> Le système de conflit est des plus simpliste malheureusement :
> soit ta flotte est plus puissante que l'adversaire, et tu lui roule dessus en gardant ta flotte grouper pour éviter d'avoir de mauvaises surprises, soit c'est l'inverse et tu profite de la stupidité de l'IA pour l'harcelée/la dupée tout en capturant ses planète une a une.
> Bon après, faut pas non plus être contre un Eveillé


C'est pas faux en général c'est comme ça que ça se passe. Maintenant rien de nouveau, ça a toujours été comme ça dans les jeux Paradox, c'est lié au genre en quelques sorte. Ça va se bonifier avec le temps au fur et à mesure que l'équilibrage va s'affiner.

----------


## Gigax

Ouais j'ai plutôt le sentiment que les jeux paradox sont bien loins de s'équilibrer avec le temps. L'ajout de surcouches avec la politique de dlc de la boite tranforme peu à peu les jeux en usine à gaz (EU4)

----------


## IriK

> Je confirme. Surtout quand il a deux fois plus de pts de flottes. 
> 
> J'ai beau être plus malin que l'IA, j'ai eu mal.


C'est faisable contre des Déchus, mon empire de Mando'ade le confirme  :Eclope: , mais face aux colosses des Eveillés, pas moyen...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas faux en général c'est comme ça que ça se passe. Maintenant rien de nouveau, ça a toujours été comme ça dans les jeux Paradox, c'est lié au genre en quelques sorte. Ça va se bonifier avec le temps au fur et à mesure que l'équilibrage va s'affiner.


Mouai. Dans EU, les terrains, la différentiation claire entre terrestre et maritime et l'attritions rajoute une couche qui diminue cette sensation, qui est absente dans Stellaris pour l'instant.
Je suis d'autans plus sceptique sur cet aspect après la non-réussite du patch sur les batailles spatiales  :tired:

----------


## Kruos

> Mouai. Dans EU, les terrains, la différentiation claire entre terrestre et maritime et l'attritions rajoute une couche qui diminue cette sensation, qui est absente dans Stellaris pour l'instant.
> Je suis d'autans plus sceptique sur cet aspect après la non-réussite du patch sur les batailles spatiales


Bah hormis que c'est une orgie de pixel et que c'est un vrai bordel à lire, sans être transcendant au final leur système fonctionne pas trop mal. C'est simple et efficace : tu cliques sur ta flotte et tu l'as balances dans le tas. Si t'as bien gérer ton truc en amont (au niveau 'stratégique' donc), tu gagnes, basta.

Aller un regret : je trouve dommage qu'ils aient simplifié leur système de rôle (via les ordinateurs de bord), qui réduit un peu la diversité des designs possibles, mais bon ça devait sans doute être une usine à gaz à équilibrer..

----------


## Railgun

> Intéressant, c'est quoi le nom du mod?


Mon-mod-perso-fait-amoureusement-a-la-main-sur-mon-SSD.

----------


## Esprit

Bon bah je suis d'accord sur le débat des forteresses avec ceux qui disent qu'elles servent malheureusement à pas grand chose en lat game. (Sachant que ça pompe facilement 5 crédits et 5 minerais par mois donc ça peut descendre relativement vite.)

Je tenais à vous faire partager un bug des plus pénibles pour ceux qui ont pris la voie psy  (Les deux ascensions) :



Spoiler Alert! 


Comme vous le savez peut-être quand on emprunte cette voie, il existe une chance que les autres espèces de notre empire s'éveillent au pouvoir psy et on se mange un évent pour les aider à s'éveiller. Lorsqu'on les éveille un peu à ce pouvoir, tout va bien mais si on va jusqu'au bout de l'évent pour les éveiller totalement, votre empire change totalement de race fondatrice pour devenir celle qu'on vient d'éveiller totalement.  :tired:  (On le voit directement dans l'onglet espèce ou notre ancienne espèce passe en résidence) Je l'ai vu que trop tard, après 30 ans de jeu à reload puisqu'

on peut même plus purger son propre peuple fondateur. (Ce qui réponds à la question de certains  ::trollface:: )

----------


## DarkMouette

Quelqu'un a tenté de jouer une partie orienté tech, AI et peuple robot + AI et ascent dans ce sens la ?

----------


## Nohmas

> Bah hormis que c'est une orgie de pixel et que c'est un vrai bordel à lire, sans être transcendant au final leur système fonctionne pas trop mal. C'est simple et efficace : tu cliques sur ta flotte et tu l'as balances dans le tas. Si t'as bien gérer ton truc en amont (au niveau 'stratégique' donc), tu gagnes, basta.


Ouais, les guerres se jouent sur une seule bataille et c'est celui qui a la plus grosse qui gagne, quasiment sans intervention d'autres paramètres que la puissance brute. Le niveau 0 de l'intérêt ludique  ::(:

----------


## PeterKmad

> Ouais, les guerres se jouent sur une seule bataille et c'est celui qui a la plus grosse qui gagne, quasiment sans intervention d'autres paramètres que la puissance brute. Le niveau 0 de l'intérêt ludique


Personnellement, micro-manager des batailles dans un jeu de type "Grand Strategy", cela ne m'intéresse pas du tout. Si cette envie me gagne, je me me lance une partie de "AI War". 

L'aspect militaire de Stellaris mérite d'être amélioré, c'est une évidence, mais il faut que l'on reste dans une approche similaire à celles de CK2 et EU4. La planification stratégique (et diplomatique) en amont doit primer sur le reste. Bizarrement, sauf RNG franchement hostile, j'arrive toujours à tirer les marrons du feu, et pas uniquement en utilsant "la force brute" (même s'il existe un point de bascule où notre empire devient si puissant qu'il n'existe plus d'adversité... ce qui est le signe que la partie est finie).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je tenais à vous faire partager un bug des plus pénibles pour ceux qui ont pris la voie psy  (Les deux ascensions) :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Comme vous le savez peut-être quand on emprunte cette voie, il existe une chance que les autres espèces de notre empire s'éveillent au pouvoir psy et on se mange un évent pour les aider à s'éveiller. Lorsqu'on les éveille un peu à ce pouvoir, tout va bien mais si on va jusqu'au bout de l'évent pour les éveiller totalement, votre empire change totalement de race fondatrice pour devenir celle qu'on vient d'éveiller totalement.  (On le voit directement dans l'onglet espèce ou notre ancienne espèce passe en résidence) Je l'ai vu que trop tard, après 30 ans de jeu à reload puisqu'
> 
> on peut même plus purger son propre peuple fondateur. (Ce qui réponds à la question de certains )


J'ai eu le même problème, j'ai trouvé çà plutôt amusant, d'autant plus que 

Spoiler Alert! 


 l'espèce qui s'est éveillé était l'espèce supplémentaire issue de la doctrine civique "Evolution syncrétique" d'un empire que j'avais intégré.

----------


## Nohmas

> Personnellement, micro-manager des batailles dans un jeu de type "Grand Strategy", cela ne m'intéresse pas du tout. Si cette envie me gagne, je me me lance une partie de "AI War". 
> 
> L'aspect militaire de Stellaris mérite d'être amélioré, c'est une évidence, mais il faut que l'on reste dans une approche similaire à celles de CK2 et EU4. La planification stratégique (et diplomatique) en amont doit primer sur le reste.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, dans ce type de 4x, je ne pense pas qu'il soit intéressant d'avoir à micromanager les batailles. Je pensais plus à des options de type "positions offensive / défensive"..., organisation de flottes (avec des vaisseaux en vrai rôle de protection PD...) plutôt que de résumer un combat à je prends mon tas de vaisseaux et je le fous sur la gueule de l'autre. D'autant qu'on ne gère même pas les cibles prioritaires (stations / flottes / vaisseaux civils...), et qu'il n'existe aucune option véritable de reconnaissance ou espionnage, pour avoir une petite idée de la puissance et localisation de l'adversaire.

----------


## Nov

> Quelqu'un a tenté de jouer une partie orienté tech, AI et peuple robot + AI et ascent dans ce sens la ?


Ma partie en cours est un peu dans le genre. Une peuplade égalitariste et fanatiquement matérialiste composée de plusieurs espèces accueillies au fil des années et d'une bonne partie de robots qui sont par la suite devenus des synthétiques. Et je suis entrain de suivre la voie de la modification synthétique, j'en suis à la première étape mais la seconde pose problème pour le moment, faute à un aléatoire capricieux: j'ai mis extrêmement longtemps à obtenir les synthétiques et la technologie qui me manque pour continuer cette évolution ne veut pas tomber...

Là, j'en suis à générer 2.9k d'énergie et 1.1k de minéraux par mois, j'ai une flotte à 200k et j'ai même une ascendance éveillée dans ma fédération. Autant dire que le jeu est plié.

----------


## Wolfram

> Quelqu'un a tenté de jouer une partie orienté tech, AI et peuple robot + AI et ascent dans ce sens la ?


Claquer 2 Ascension Perks pour jouer des robots je trouvais ça cher. (en plus la réduction d'entretien n'a pas vraiment d’intérêt vus qu'on croule toujours sous les ressources à partir du mid game)

Du coup j'ai prit que trois planètes avec ma race de base, bloqué l'immigration.
Puis j'ai colonisé d'autre planètes avec des droïdes

Quand j'ai débloqué les Synthetics et ''Synthetic Personality Matrix'' J'ai virée tout mon gouvernement pour mettre des Synthetics à leurs places ;
J'ai changé ma capital pour quelle sois sur une de mes planète de Synthetics ;

Puis j'ai refourgué mes 3 planètes d'origine à une conscience collective, qui s'en est fait un festin.  ::siffle:: 

Du coup, si vous voulez purger l’intégralité de votre race de base, donné la à une conscience collective, ça marche plutôt bien  ::ninja:: 

PS : Et puis avec cette méthode, ça permet de ne pas avoir 2 races des Synthetics différentes dans votre empire.

----------


## Tenebris

Dites on peut s'en sortir en militariste et sans fédération ? J'ai juste quelques allies mais j'aime pas les fédérations, j'aime garder le control, sauf que c'est ptet suicidaire?

----------


## Da-Soth

A partir du moment où tu as la plus grosse (flotte) et/ou tu as des alliances défensives, tu peux te passer de Fédérations.

Perso, j'en ai jamais faites.

----------


## ChinchilaMasqué

Salut, je viens de me remettre au jeu (première partie post patch utopia) et je m'aperçois que maintenant mes secteurs ne construisent absolument rien (pas de mine, stations, aménagements sur les planètes etc...), même sur une partie de plus de 6 heures. J'ai regardé dans l'onglet "gérer" pour chaque secteur et je ne trouve rien qui leur interdise ça. Est-ce un bug, une IA daubé du cul, moi qui ai du caca dans les yeux ou bien obiwan kenobi?

----------


## Nov

Ils ont assez de ressources pour construire ? Au début, les secteurs peuvent ne pas avoir suffisamment de minéraux pour construire les bâtiments, faut leur en fournir un peu.

----------


## IriK

> Ils ont assez de ressources pour construire ? Au début, les secteurs peuvent ne pas avoir suffisamment de minéraux pour construire les bâtiments, faut leur en fournir un peu.


J'ai également le même problème que *Chinchila*, et pourtant ils ont assez de ressources et sont en positif  ::|:

----------


## La Guigne

Vous avez paramétré le secteur pour qu'il ait le droit de construire des batiments ?

Il y a une série de cases à cocher pour définir de manière plus ou moins fine ce qu'a le droit de faire l'IA dans le secteur (respect des ressources, construction de stations etc...) : de mémoire, dans la liste des secteurs, sous son nom, il y a un bouton paramètres du secteur qui affiche cette popin.

----------


## IriK

> Vous avez paramétré le secteur pour qu'il ait le droit de construire des batiments ?
> 
> Il y a une série de cases à cocher pour définir de manière plus ou moins fine ce qu'a le droit de faire l'IA dans le secteur (respect des ressources, construction de stations etc...) : de mémoire, dans la liste des secteurs, sous son nom, il y a un bouton paramètres du secteur qui affiche cette popin.


Oui  ::):

----------


## ChinchilaMasqué

Dans les paramètres pour les secteurs tout est autorisé pourtant. Par contre niveau minéraux ça j'ai pas fait gaffe, je regarderai, mais bon si au bout de 6 heures de jeu (en mode très rapide en plus) ils n'ont pas de quoi construire ne serait-ce qu'un seul bâtiment avec pour chaque secteur 5-6 planètes full pop ...

----------


## Nov

Pas faux, même avec les ressources présentes naturellement sur les planètes ils devraient avoir un peu de revenu. Peut-être un bug, du coup.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'y pense, le secteur a planifié quelque chose dans sa file d'attente ? (on peut le voir dans la gestion des secteurs en passant le curseur sur ce qui ressemble à une bulle de dialogue)

----------


## Tenebris

Que se passe-t-il si un I.A qui a un pacte défensif avec moi se fait attaquer mais que je ne déclare pas la guerre à celui qui l'attaque? Il y a un malus de fiabilité ou quelque chose de ce genre?

----------


## Nov

T'es automatiquement engagé dans le conflit en cas de pacte défensif.

----------


## Tenebris

> T'es automatiquement engagé dans le conflit en cas de pacte défensif.


C'est étrange alors, parce que j'ai eu une notification que mon allié était en guerre mais c'est tout, il m'a rien demandé, ni assistance ni rien. Du coup j'ai déclaré aussi la guerre à celui qui l'attaque tant qu'à faire, pour des raisons expansionnistes et pour pas perdre la face, mais rien ne m'y obligeait, je pige pas. Et dans mon objectif de guerre, je demande 3 planètes qui m'intéressent.

----------


## fractguy

Il est possible que ton allié n'ait pas été attaqué directement, mais soit entré en guerre à cause d'un autre pacte defensif ou d'une garantie de souveraineté. Dans ce cas là, tu n'es pas concerné directement je crois.

----------


## Wolfram

> Il est possible que ton allié n'ait pas été attaqué directement, mais soit entré en guerre à cause d'un autre pacte defensif ou d'une garantie de souveraineté. Dans ce cas là, tu n'es pas concerné directement je crois.


Je confirme

le pacte défensif d'une autre nation avec un de tes alliée ne déclancheras pas le tien si il est activé

----------


## Tenebris

Ah oui merci, ça expliquerait bien des choses. Je vais regarder ça ce soir pour voir lequel des alliés de mon allié aurait pu déclencher cette guerre.

----------


## Wolfram

La vidéo si dessous parle du future patch 1.6 Adams
J'ai pas tout retenue et j'ai un peu la flemme de faire un résumé

Sauf pour une chose !

Avant, il n'étais possible de trouver que des ring-worlds sur la map.

Il seras désormais possible de trouver les autres mégastructures (ils montrent un "Ruined Science Nexus" (à 6 min 52) et une "Ruined Dyson sphere" (à 8 min 06))

Et on pourras (enfin) réparer les "Ruined mégastructures" (toutes )  ::love::  (réparations nécessitants tout de même la tech "*Mega-Engineering*") pour un coup en temps et ressources surement bien moindre que ce qui est nécessaire pour la construction à partir de zéro.




_Edit_ : Pour trouver les "Ruined mégastructures" (hormis les ring-worlds), sur votre map ils vous faudra tout de même posséder le DLC Utopia !

----------


## Kiy0me

Hop, quelques nouvelles.

Primo, le dernier Dev Diary. Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, juste des trucs déjà teasés auparavant.

Secundo, deux devs ont participé à un stream Twitch cette après-midi pour répondre à des questions concernant le design du jeu et (surtout) pour évoquer les grandes lignes des mises à jour à venir.

Le lien de la VOD pour les gens intéressés.

Un mec de Reddit en a fait un résumé écrit. Traduction personnelle et approximative :

Rééquilibrage léger des *traditions*. Les devs en sont globalement satisfaits.

Changement complet du système de *frontières*. On commencera juste avec son système de départ et il faudra revendiquer les systèmes un par un en construisant des avant-postes avec un coût en influence en fonction de la distance (pour éviter le cheese). Avant-poste nécessaire avant de coloniser. J'ai aussi cru comprendre qu'on pourra se mettre d'accord avec nos voisins dans ce domaine.

Plus qu'un seul système de *FTL*, l'hyperespace. Les wormholes deviendront une tech de mid-late game qui permettront de traverser des trous de ver statiques reliant des systèmes TRÈS éloignés. Réseau d'hyperespace plus dense entre les systèmes. Différentes techs d'hyperespace nécessaires pour accéder à certaines régions de la galaxie (pour cacher des gros machins dangereux, entre autres). Du fait de l'omniprésence de l'hyperespace, l'emphase sera mise sur les défenses des systèmes. Possibilité de créer des mondes forteresses à ses frontières, peut-être avec des inhibiteurs FTL installés directement sur la surface, et qui nécessiteront une invasion pour les désactiver.

En ce qui concerne le *combat spatial*, comme dit précédemment, les défenses seront boostées. Les flottes et les stations spatiales se partageront la limite de flotte, d'où la possibilité de faire du défensif seul (ou l'inverse). Les point-defence deviendraient un bonus défensif passif qui (par exemple, aucun chiffre définitif) intercepteraient 10 missiles par seconde pour 10 PD dans la flotte. Les armes pourraient désactiver certains systèmes adverses. L'armure pourrait devenir une barre de vie supplémentaire.

En ce qui concerne les *doomstacks*, la réponse est très claire : c'est compliqué.  ::ninja::  Les devs ont peur du micromanagement qu'induirait la gestion de plusieurs flottes. Ils pensent quand même ajouter une gestion de "largeur de combat" (cette traduction à l'arrache putain). Ils aiment pas non plus la façon dont les grosses flottes roulent sans aucune perte sur les petites.

Ils veulent aussi changer les *combats au sol*, qui nécessitent trop de micro (ils doivent parler du déplacement des troupes et de leurs upgrades) sans être intéressants. Intégration possible possible d'une phase de supériorité aérienne ou de phases à la Europa Universalis IV. Des drop pods, aussi, peut-être.

Probable refonte des *crises de fin de partie* : les prethoryn fonctionnent pas trop mal, les Unbidden apparaissent dans 80% des parties à cause d'un bug (à corriger, évidemment) et les IA seront totalement remises à plat. Plus de flottes, plus d'événements, etc. La taille/puissance des crises et les Fallen/ Awakened Empires sera maintenant liée à la taille de la galaxie.

Enfin, les *fédérations* auront un fonctionnement qui se rapprochera plus de celui du Saint Empire dans Europa Universalis IV. Plus de chef de fédération, mais un monde capitale qui serait le centre d'un jeu de diplomatie et d'influence entre les civilisations fédérées. Possibilité d'unifier la fédération en un seul empire.

A vous les studios.

----------


## IriK

> Probable refonte des *crises de fin de partie* : les prethoryn fonctionnent pas trop mal, les Unbidden apparaissent dans 80% des parties à cause d'un bug (à corriger, évidemment) et les IA seront totalement remises à plat. Plus de flottes, plus d'événements, etc. La taille/puissance des crises et les Fallen/ Awakened Empires sera maintenant liée à la taille de la galaxie.


_Putaing_ ! Voilà pourquoi ces connards d'Unbidden arrivent à chacune de mes parties !  :Boom: 
Depuis 1 ans, j'ai jamais eu les Prethoryn et UNE SEULE FOIS les IA ! Et c'est que maintenant qu'ils s'y mettent pour régler ça ?!  :Vibre:

----------


## Wolfram

> Changement complet du système de frontières. On commencera juste avec son système de départ et il faudra revendiquer les systèmes un par un en construisant des avant-postes avec un coût en influence en fonction de la distance (pour éviter le cheese). Avant-poste nécessaire avant de coloniser. J'ai aussi cru comprendre qu'on pourra se mettre d'accord avec nos voisins dans ce domaine.
> 
> Plus qu'un seul système de FTL, l'hyperespace. Les wormholes deviendront une tech de mid-late game qui permettront de traverser des trous de ver statiques reliant des systèmes TRÈS éloignés. Réseau d'hyperespace plus dense entre les systèmes. Différentes techs d'hyperespace nécessaires pour accéder à certaines régions de la galaxie (pour cacher des gros machins dangereux, entre autres). Du fait de l'omniprésence de l'hyperespace, l'emphase sera mise sur les défenses des systèmes. Possibilité de créer des mondes forteresses à ses frontières, peut-être avec des inhibiteurs FTL installés directement sur la surface, et qui nécessiteront une invasion pour les désactiver.


Je ne suis qu'impatience  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Wolfram

Petite question en passant :

Le module de station "Fleet Academy" qui a pour effet :

Ship Modifier:
Fire Rate: +5%
Accuracy: +3
Tracking: +3

Il agit sur toute la flotte ou seulement sur les vaisseaux sortant de ce spatioport ?

----------


## Nov

> Petite question en passant :
> 
> Le module de station "Fleet Academy" qui a pour effet :
> 
> Ship Modifier:
> Fire Rate: +5%
> Accuracy: +3
> Tracking: +3
> 
> Il agit sur toute la flotte ou seulement sur les vaisseaux sortant de ce spatioport ?


Seconde solution.

----------


## LaVaBo

Galère à tracer, l'origine des vaisseaux dans le jeu. Il y a aussi un autre module pour spatioport qui baisse l'entretien de la flotte dont elle est issue.

----------


## Wolfram

> Seconde solution.


ah ... bon ba c'est pas fou.

Merci  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> ah ... bon ba c'est pas fou.
> 
> Merci


On a rarement besoin de plus de 2 spaceports niveau max pour produire les vaisseaux.

----------


## Esprit

J'espère que pour le changement des frontières, ils vont revoir un peu le gain d'influence parce que des fois c'est assez galère d'en avoir. (et des fois absolument pas) Genre remettre le point qu'on gagnait quand on faisait le plus grand bâtiment de capitale de notre empire. (Surtout qu'ils ont pas corrigés la description de l'influence qui dit qu'on peut en gagner via les bâtiments)  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiy0me

J'imagine qu'il y aura tout un rééquilibrage des gains d'influence derrière, effectivement.

Par contre, je m'interroge sur la revendication des systèmes via la construction d'avant-postes. j'espère que ça pas être trop chiant à gérer.

Le reste donne très très envie en tout cas.

----------


## Teocali

Dîtes les gens, question con, mais ils ont amélioré les possibilité en combats (genre demander à une parti de la flotte de filer au contact pendant que l'autre reste à distance), ou c'est toujours du genre "je prends ma flotte, et je la lance sur l'autre, et advienne que pourra" ?

----------


## Tenebris

> Hop, quelques nouvelles.


Ouaou, gros changements à venir, ça va quelque peu bouleverser les habitudes. J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'ils vont faire avec le FTL. Parce que là, nos empires, c'est un peu un gruyère géant attaquable de partout. Si on peut condenser les accès à certains lieux, la dimension stratégique va y gagner. Possible aussi que je joue de façon bien plus agressive d'ailleurs, si je n'ai pas à gérer des assauts par dizaine de toute part.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dîtes les gens, question con, mais ils ont amélioré les possibilité en combats (genre demander à une parti de la flotte de filer au contact pendant que l'autre reste à distance), ou c'est toujours du genre "je prends ma flotte, et je la lance sur l'autre, et advienne que pourra" ?



Pour l'instant c'est pas changé.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Dîtes les gens, question con, mais ils ont amélioré les possibilité en combats (genre demander à une parti de la flotte de filer au contact pendant que l'autre reste à distance), ou c'est toujours du genre "je prends ma flotte, et je la lance sur l'autre, et advienne que pourra" ?


Tu peux le faire en jouant sur la portée des armes. Si ton vaisseau n'a que des armes à 90 de portée, il n'ira pas dans la mêlée et aura tendance à prendre des dommages en dernier.

----------


## IriK

> Tu peux le faire en jouant sur la portée des armes. Si ton vaisseau n'a que des armes à 90 de portée, il n'ira pas dans la mêlée et aura tendance à prendre des dommages en dernier.


Sauf que vue que tout se passe sur le même plan, il y a souvent embouteillage, vue que les corvettes doivent contourner les vaisseaux de niveau 2 (croiseurs ?), qui sont toujours en première ligne quoi qu'il arrive  ::|: 

Et c'est surtout le type d'ordinateur qui définis le type d'approche :
une corvette, même avec une arme très longue portée, avancera toujours au CAC  :Facepalm:

----------


## akitjai

Je ne sais pas si ça va solutionner votre problème mais le mod "Automated Behavior Ajdustment" rend les fights un peu moins "fouillis". Je suis tjrs sur la même game depuis que je l'ai installé et depuis que j'ai relancé le jeu donc je ne sais pas si le comportement des corvettes change tant que ça (ne les utilisant pas), mais pour le reste ça rend mieux que ce que j'avais en vanilla avant.

----------


## Tenebris

Je suis tombé sur un os... J'ai rencontré les Unbidden, 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui massacrent tout sur leur passage. J'ai tout essayé, mais avec ma flotte de 80k face à 7 flottes de 54, je vais pas loin. J'ai même essayé d'offrir des planètes à un empire déchu qui jouxtent le lieu de pop des Unbidden, mais ils ont même pas défendu leur territoire. Du coup, j'ai joué à Benny hill sur la zone d'arrivée, celle protégée par 7 flottes et des stations, avec plusieurs vaisseaux. Sauf que... ben leur portail, c'est écrit qu'il est "inattaquable", du coup je détruis tout au milieu le temps que leur armée arrive, mais la zone de pop, rien, nada. Donc en gros, on est foutu? on peut pas détruire leur portail de tp?

----------


## Kiy0me

Il y a 

Spoiler Alert! 


des "ancres" à détruire dans les systèmes contrôlés par les Unbidden. cherche dans les systèmes à l'intérieur de leur frontière. Quand tu les auras toutes détruites, tu pourras attaquer le portail.

.

----------


## Tenebris

> Il y a 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> des "ancres" à détruire dans les systèmes contrôlés par les Unbidden. cherche dans les systèmes à l'intérieur de leur frontière. Quand tu les auras toutes détruites, tu pourras attaquer le portail.
> 
> .


Bon à savoir, merci  ::):  Je suppose que si j'essaie d'atomiser les flottes 1 par 1, elles vont repop?

----------


## Phibrizo

::siffle::

----------


## Esprit

> Bon à savoir, merci  Je suppose que si j'essaie d'atomiser les flottes 1 par 1, elles vont repop?


Les renforts viendront si effectivement tu les laisses faire.

----------


## Tenebris

Bon, rien à faire, ils ont tout défoncé, empires déchus en prime. C'est un peu n'importe quoi cet event quand c'est si disproportionné. Prochaine partie je désactive les crises  ::cry::

----------


## pouf

Tu peux gérer les unbidden de trois façons différentes.

- Si tu es une superpuissance, tu peux éventuellement t'en occuper dès leur arrivée. Il suffit d'attendre qu'ils attaquent leurs proches voisins puis foncer sur leur portail et le détruire

- Si tu es plus faible (et pas juste à coté sinon ça pue pour toi), tu peux regarder comment ils s'étendent et te concentrer sur la destruction de leurs ancres. Ils vont globalement essayer de les reconstruire avant de s'étendre d'avantage. Une flotte de 50k a normalement le temps de détruire une ancre avant qu'ils ne reviennent la défendre

- Si tu es à l'autre bout de la galaxie et pas trop fort, tu peux les regarder s'étendre. Quand ils seront assez étendus, des ennemis à eux viendront s'en occuper. Sinon au bout d'un moment un fallen empire peut décider de devenir le défenseur de la galaxie. Dans une de mes parties un FE avec une flotte de 500k les a arrêté quasi seul

A part ça ils ne font pas trop compter sur l'IA, les autres empires et même les Fallen Empire classique n'essayent pas de se défendre contre eux.

Globalement aussi c'est un évent qui va en ralentissant je trouve, ils s'étendent très rapidement au départ mais quand leur zone est très grande, ils mettent souvent trop de temps pour revenir défendre leurs ancres et leur portail

----------


## Tenebris

En fait j'étais juste à coté de leur zone de pop, ils ont commencé à grignoter mon territoire et celui de mon vassal. L'empire ancien qui se trouve à coté s'est battu contre un empire déchu qui s'est réveillé. résultat l'ancien s'est fait démonter, et les Unbidden on mangé le tiers de la galaxie ( 800 étoiles). Des adversaires des Unbidden sont apparus, de 2 races différentes, mais qui sont mortes face aux premiers. Par dessus le marché, la fédération que j'ai rejointe est entrée en guerre contre 2 empires, voisins de chez moi, lesquels ont commencé par vouloir piquer mes planètes... on leur a réglé leur compte, ma seule armée restant ayant été taillée pour résister face à une des Ub, et maintenant, l'univers attend, médusé devant les Unbidden qui roulent sur tout ce qui bouge.

----------


## LeLiquid

> En fait j'étais juste à coté de leur zone de pop, ils ont commencé à grignoter mon territoire et celui de mon vassal. L'empire ancien qui se trouve à coté s'est battu contre un empire déchu qui s'est réveillé. résultat l'ancien s'est fait démonter, et les Unbidden on mangé le tiers de la galaxie ( 800 étoiles). Des adversaires des Unbidden sont apparus, de 2 races différentes, mais qui sont mortes face aux premiers. Par dessus le marché, la fédération que j'ai rejointe est entrée en guerre contre 2 empires, voisins de chez moi, lesquels ont commencé par vouloir piquer mes planètes... on leur a réglé leur compte, ma seule armée restant ayant été taillée pour résister face à une des Ub, et maintenant, l'univers attend, médusé devant les Unbidden qui roulent sur tout ce qui bouge.


Console toi comme tu peux, dis toi que c'est RP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Console toi comme tu peux, dis toi que c'est RP.


J'ai continué quand même :D Leur empire s'est étendu mais depuis quelques temps ne bouge pas vraiment. Je profite des techno que j'ai débloqué pour tester des choses (les habitations spatiales par exemple) avant ma mort RP.  ::ninja:: 

Cela dit je trouve le voyage par wormhole assez problématique quand on se fait exploser ses stations de saut. Je me demande si une autre techno ne serait pas plus confortable à terme, surtout en temps de guerre.

Sinon l'énergie que j'avais en surplus, c'est une monnaie d'échange super pratique pour avoir à peu près tout ce qu'on veut avec la diplomatie, la plupart m'ont cédé minerai, recherche, carte stellaire and co uniquement grâce à ça.

----------


## Cedski

je trouve vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un gros bonus d'alliance dans toute la Galaxie lors de ces events...

----------


## Rekeem

Hello je vais retester le jeu après Utopia, des mods à prendre absolument ou vanilla ça passe ?

----------


## Esprit

> Hello je vais retester le jeu après Utopia, des mods à prendre absolument ou vanilla ça passe ?


J'ai joué vanilla, ça passe bien je trouve.
Ceci dit la question des mods est intéressante, je suis curieux de savoir si les canards ont leurs mods attirés.

----------


## Safo

Je débarque sans avoir fait mes devoirs (aka, je ne sais rien de Stellaris car en général le tour par tour ne me branche pas du tout) mais ca vaut quoi Stellaris en deux mots ?
Je m’y intéresse maintenant uniquement car j’ai réalisé avant-hier qu’il y avait un mod total conversion Star Wars et en tant que fan, je songe à tester le truc.

Merci !

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je débarque sans avoir fait mes devoirs (aka, je ne sais rien de Stellaris car en général le tour par tour ne me branche pas du tout) mais ca vaut quoi Stellaris en deux mots ?


Ba déja c'est pas du tour par tour  ::ninja::

----------


## Lalatina

> En fait j'étais juste à coté de leur zone de pop, ils ont commencé à grignoter mon territoire et celui de mon vassal. L'empire ancien qui se trouve à coté s'est battu contre un empire déchu qui s'est réveillé. résultat l'ancien s'est fait démonter, et les Unbidden on mangé le tiers de la galaxie ( 800 étoiles). Des adversaires des Unbidden sont apparus, de 2 races différentes, mais qui sont mortes face aux premiers. Par dessus le marché, la fédération que j'ai rejointe est entrée en guerre contre 2 empires, voisins de chez moi, lesquels ont commencé par vouloir piquer mes planètes... on leur a réglé leur compte, ma seule armée restant ayant été taillée pour résister face à une des Ub, et maintenant, l'univers attend, médusé devant les Unbidden qui roulent sur tout ce qui bouge.


Pareil j'ai désactivé les crises de fin. Je me fixe comme objectif rp de finaliser une ascension.

Mais sur ma partie en cours je me dis que j'aurais pas du  ::(:  je commence a maîtriser un peu le truc et la en 115 ans je me suis cybernétisé. 
Avec les crises qui arrivent en général vers 2360 j'aurais eu encore 50 ans pour blinder ma flotte et ça aurait peu être pu passer, enfin j'aurais pu tenter au moins ...
A noter que bizarrement les espèces alien de l'empire se cybernetise mais pas toutes je sais pas pourquoi, peu être pas celles recement conquise.

----------


## Tenebris

Ma fédération d'alliés-débiles-galactiques a déclaré la guerre à un empire déchu réveillé super puissant. Déjà que nous étions affaiblis par les Unbidden, là c'était le clou du spectacle. Game over.

J'ai donc recommencé une partie et activé le mode "hyperligne seulement" histoire que les batailles soient plus circonscrites. Ma race sont les disciples de Cthulhu, je me demande bien ce que ça va donner. Je n'ai pas désactivé les crises, mon coté maso probablement, avoir enchainé dark souls 3 et Bloodborne (quasi fini) n'aide pas.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ma fédération d'alliés-débiles-galactiques a déclaré la guerre à un empire déchu réveillé super puissant. Déjà que nous étions affaiblis par les Unbidden, là c'était le clou du spectacle. Game over.
> 
> J'ai donc recommencé une partie et activé le mode "hyperligne seulement" histoire que les batailles soient plus circonscrites. Ma race sont les disciples de Cthulhu, je me demande bien ce que ça va donner. Je n'ai pas désactivé les crises, mon coté maso probablement, avoir enchainé dark souls 3 et Bloodborne (quasi fini) n'aide pas.


Je n'aurai qu'une question. Est ce que tu es mort de façon RP (j'ai l'impression que oui  ::ninja:: ) ?

----------


## Tenebris

> Je n'aurai qu'une question. Est ce que tu es mort de façon RP (j'ai l'impression que oui ) ?


L'Empereur Kul-Wox, à la détermination sans pareille, forgée par ses 145 printemps, regarda l'immense nuée menaçante de vaisseaux aliens emplir l'horizon. De rares éclairs de feu subsistaient encore au loin, vestiges de la flotte impériale décimée dans un chaos hurlant de flammes et de métal consumé. Debout devant la grande baie vitrée de son poste de commandement, il contemplait la personnification même de l'effroi, incarnée par les Tyrathian fanatics, avançant calmement, dans un silence de mort galactique, vers les dernières formes de vie que l'Empereur et les siens transfiguraient.

S'acheva l'épopée de la race des Globluliens, conquérants intrépides mais dont les recherches téméraires précipitèrent la chute, et avec elle, toutes les autres nations de la galaxie. Nul ne sait si un historien sera un jour en mesure, hasard de l'émergence de la conscience et de la vie, de conter l'effondrement des mondes, entre les Tyrathian et les Unbidden  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolfram

> L'Empereur Kul-Wox, à la détermination sans pareille, forgée par ses 145 printemps, regarda l'immense nuée menaçante de vaisseaux aliens emplir l'horizon. De rares éclairs de feu subsistaient encore au loin, vestiges de la flotte impériale décimée dans un chaos hurlant de flammes et de métal consumé. Debout devant la grande baie vitrée de son poste de commandement, il contemplait la personnification même de l'effroi, incarnée par les Tyrathian fanatics, avançant calmement, dans un silence de mort galactique, vers les dernières formes de vie que l'Empereur et les siens transfiguraient.
> 
> S'acheva l'épopée de la race des Globluliens, conquérants intrépides mais dont les recherches téméraires précipitèrent la chute, et avec elle, toutes les autres nations de la galaxie. Nul ne sait si un historien sera un jour en mesure, hasard de l'émergence de la conscience et de la vie, de conter l'effondrement des mondes, entre les Tyrathian et les Unbidden


C'est Beaux  :Mellow2:

----------


## Safo

> Ba déja c'est pas du tour par tour


Ah oui effectivement. Ca démarre bien  ::o: 
Bon ben je vais me renseigner avant de revenir ici je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour  ::): 

Comment fait ont pour que sont gouvernement bascule en cour de partie ?

----------


## JazzMano

Si tu souhaites changer le type de gouvernement, il faut aller sur le sigle de ton empire en haut à gauche et dans la fenêtre qui apparait, tu as un bouton en bas à droite qui te permet de changer ton gouvernement ou de changer tes civismes. Si tu souhaites changer les étiques de ton gouvernement en cours de partie (passer de militariste à pacifiste par exemple), il faut se servir du nouveau système de faction (onglet factions), si une faction est adoptée en majorité par ta population et qu'elle est à plus de 50% de bonheur, tu pourras l'adopter en cliquant dessus. Tu peux aussi réprimer ou favoriser une faction pour influencer l’adhésion de ton peuple envers ces différentes factions en cours de partie. (si tu réprimes une faction, ses adhérents vont se tourner vers une autre faction avec d'autres étiques)

----------


## Wolfram

> Si tu souhaites changer le type de gouvernement, il faut aller sur le sigle de ton empire en haut à gauche et dans la fenêtre qui apparait, tu as un bouton en bas à droite qui te permet de changer ton gouvernement ou de changer tes civismes. Si tu souhaites changer les étiques de ton gouvernement en cours de partie (passer de militariste à pacifiste par exemple), il faut se servir du nouveau système de faction (onglet factions), si une faction est adoptée en majorité par ta population et qu'elle est à plus de 50% de bonheur, tu pourras l'adopter en cliquant dessus. Tu peux aussi réprimer ou favoriser une faction pour influencer l’adhésion de ton peuple envers ces différentes factions en cours de partie. (si tu réprimes une faction, ses adhérents vont se tourner vers une autre faction avec d'autres étiques)


Merci bien  ::):

----------


## Khildram

> Tu peux gérer les unbidden de trois façons différentes.
> 
> - Si tu es une superpuissance, tu peux éventuellement t'en occuper dès leur arrivée. Il suffit d'attendre qu'ils attaquent leurs proches voisins puis foncer sur leur portail et le détruire
> 
> - Si tu es plus faible (et pas juste à coté sinon ça pue pour toi), tu peux regarder comment ils s'étendent et te concentrer sur la destruction de leurs ancres. Ils vont globalement essayer de les reconstruire avant de s'étendre d'avantage. Une flotte de 50k a normalement le temps de détruire une ancre avant qu'ils ne reviennent la défendre
> 
> - Si tu es à l'autre bout de la galaxie et pas trop fort, tu peux les regarder s'étendre. Quand ils seront assez étendus, des ennemis à eux viendront s'en occuper. Sinon au bout d'un moment un fallen empire peut décider de devenir le défenseur de la galaxie. Dans une de mes parties un FE avec une flotte de 500k les a arrêté quasi seul
> 
> A part ça ils ne font pas trop compter sur l'IA, les autres empires et même les Fallen Empire classique n'essayent pas de se défendre contre eux.
> ...


Oui, je suis assez d'accord, mais, en gros, si tu n'as pas la puissance pour les boiter toi-même, c'est vite foutu. Si t'as pas une flotte de 130k avec une bonne portion de battleship à Giga Cannon (pour les dézinguer rapidement à longue portée, une de leurs escouade à la fois), c'est super tendu, surtout qu'il faut le faire rapidement pour pas qu'ils aient le temps de respawner du portail, et en éliminer suffisamment pour ne pas avoir plusieurs flottes sur le dos quand on attaque leur portail après avoir détruit les ancres.

Dans ma partie, un FE Keepers of Knowledge qui s'est réveillé en Watchful Regulators pour devenir Gardiens de la Galaxie, après l'arrivée des Unbidden. Hop, je leur propose une fédération pour aller boiter de l'Unbidden, et qu'est ce que se passe... ? Rien, ils restent tranquilles chez eux. même quand ils ont eu la flotte de la fédération à dispo, ils n'ont rien fait. Comme j'occupais tout l'espace voisin du leur, ce n'est que quand j'ai commencé à me faire grignoter et que les Unbidden les ont attaqués qu'ils se sont défendus (ils ne se sont pas attaqués pour autant au portail). Et contrairement à Tenebris, il n'y avait pas de War in Heaven en cours dans ma partie. Donc résultat, j'ai perdu moitié de mon territoire (repris derrière par l'AE), et je n'arrive plus à récolter suffisamment de minéraux pour me refaire une flotte et me défendre. L'AE n'a pas l'air de vouloir aller détruire les ancres, il se défend juste, donc tu parles de Gardiens de la Galaxie... En plus les deuxièmes envahisseurs se sont fait détruire en même pas un mois par les premiers. Là je vois 6 portails, 15 flottes de 65k, (dont 3 à 95k et une à 112k) qui attaquent de partout, les principaux empires dominants se sont fait démonter, trois empires ont complètement disparus, et aucune IA ne semble savoir vraiment s'unir pour les arrêter, certains se sont même remis en guerre entre eux.
Bref, j'aurais mieux fait d'éclater le FE pour lui piquer sa tech avant qu'il ne devienne AE. Après, c'est vrai, là, ça fait un moment qu'on dirait qu'il y a une dizaine de flottes Unbidden qui campe au niveau du portail. Donc ils ont ralenti la cadence d'attaque. Mais l'AE qui avait 4 flottes à 59k, s'est fait exploser une de ses 4 flottes, et celles qui restent sont à moins de 37k. Je ne sais vraiment pas si il y a un empire qui peut encore les boiter.


J'aime beaucoup ce jeu. Mais, l'IA reste un gros point faible du jeu, c'est vraiment dommage, parce que le jeu est vraiment plein de bonnes idées et il a un grand potentiel. Il a besoin encore de beaucoup de réglages pour arriver à développer tout son potentiel.
L'IA en premier, a vraiment du mal à gérer ses flottes militaires, à gérer ses alliances d'un point de vue militaire/défensif, et aussi au niveau gestion de l'économie, c'est pas terrible quand on voit comment elle gère les secteurs.
Ensuite la diplomatie devrait être améliorée, et les combats spatiaux pourraient être un peu plus subtils parce que là, c'est vraiment trop 'tower defense' à mon goût. La principale stratégie reposant en adaptant sa flotte à son ennemi, et à éventuellement déterminer par quel côté arriver dans un système pour optimiser ses chances de dégâts (long-range vs short range). Après, c'est vrai qu'il y a déjà suffisamment à gérer dans le jeu pour ce contenter de la mécanique actuelle, mais je trouve qu'au contraire elle demande beaucoup de planification et de micro management si on veut pouvoir steamroller les autres. Ça serait intéressant que les petites puissances flottes aient d'autres options pour se mesurer aux grandes.

Mais sinon, ils ont vraiment bien bossé sur les systèmes politiques, les possibilités d'orientation de l'évolution...

Et la musique du jeu est juste énorme.

----------


## Lalatina

Je pense que la solution est en fait très simple, faire les choix de développement qui conduisent a avoir 130 K de flotte au moment du pop de la crise. 
Ça devrait être faisable vers 1350. Et ne pas rechercher les tech. et prendre l'atout gardien galaxie.

----------


## LeLiquid

> L'Empereur Kul-Wox, à la détermination sans pareille, forgée par ses 145 printemps, regarda l'immense nuée menaçante de vaisseaux aliens emplir l'horizon. De rares éclairs de feu subsistaient encore au loin, vestiges de la flotte impériale décimée dans un chaos hurlant de flammes et de métal consumé. Debout devant la grande baie vitrée de son poste de commandement, il contemplait la personnification même de l'effroi, incarnée par les Tyrathian fanatics, avançant calmement, dans un silence de mort galactique, vers les dernières formes de vie que l'Empereur et les siens transfiguraient.
> 
> S'acheva l'épopée de la race des Globluliens, conquérants intrépides mais dont les recherches téméraires précipitèrent la chute, et avec elle, toutes les autres nations de la galaxie. Nul ne sait si un historien sera un jour en mesure, hasard de l'émergence de la conscience et de la vie, de conter l'effondrement des mondes, entre les Tyrathian et les Unbidden


Putain c'est beau.

----------


## Tenebris

C'est Mundus bellicus qui a réveillé ma fibre :D
Je comptais faire un AAR sauf que je doute que mes Kerelynes, la race que j'avais inventée pour le concours, survive bien longtemps dans l'espace  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

Bon, j'suis en 2350, après avoir eu pendant 40ans une guerre contre une fédération 3 fois plus importante que moi ayant ralenti mon développement, malgré une paix blanche.
Je le sent pas la Crise  :Emo: 

EDIT :
Qu'est ce que je disais !  :Vibre: 
_Putaing_ de Spontanés arrivant à ma frontière !  :Vibre: 
Pas faute d'avoir maxé les recherches robotiques !  :Vibre:

----------


## pouf

En fait, d'après beaucoup de monde dont les devs, ça bug actuellement et tu as les Unbidden dans 80-90% des cas de crises.

A partir du moment où toi ou une des AI (non FE) a recherché 

Spoiler Alert! 


Jump Drive ou Psy Jump Drive

, tu es quasiment assuré d'avoir les 

Spoiler Alert! 


Unbidden.



Pour avoir l'AI, il faut quasi le forcer soit-même (chercher full robo et les mettre en esclavage), c'est celle que j'ai eu le moins de souvent.

Si tu ne fais rien de tout ça, tu dois normalement avoir les 

Spoiler Alert! 


pretoryns

 (sauf qu'il y a une chance de ne pas les avoir et d'avoir les Unbidden à la place)


Sur quasi toutes mes parties depuis le patch, j'ai eu les Unbidden. J'ai fais le maximum pour ne pas apprendre les

Spoiler Alert! 


 jump drive

 sur une partie mais un voisin l'a appris et on a eu Unbidden quand même  ::P:

----------


## IriK

> En fait, d'après beaucoup de monde dont les devs, ça bug actuellement et tu as les Unbidden dans 80-90% des cas de crises.


Ouaip, on en avait parler il y a quelques pages, il me semble, de ce bug.

Depuis 1 ans, 1 seul fois pour moi les IA, et c'était avec une race Matérialiste fanatique ayant en plus donner des droits aux synthétiques ;
les IA me disant _"fuck you meme si t poto avec té robots"_  :tired:

----------


## Kiy0me

La 1.6 arrive mardi.

Le patchnote :




> ##################################################  ############
> ####################### VERSION 1.6.0 ########################
> ##################################################  ############
> 
> ###################
> # Expansion Features
> ###################
> * (UTOPIA) Added Devouring Swarm civic to the game for Hive Minds
> 
> ...

----------


## Cedski

> L'Empereur Kul-Wox, à la détermination sans pareille, forgée par ses 145 printemps, regarda l'immense nuée menaçante de vaisseaux aliens emplir l'horizon. De rares éclairs de feu subsistaient encore au loin, vestiges de la flotte impériale décimée dans un chaos hurlant de flammes et de métal consumé. Debout devant la grande baie vitrée de son poste de commandement, il contemplait la personnification même de l'effroi, incarnée par les Tyrathian fanatics, avançant calmement, dans un silence de mort galactique, vers les dernières formes de vie que l'Empereur et les siens transfiguraient.
> 
> S'acheva l'épopée de la race des Globluliens, conquérants intrépides mais dont les recherches téméraires précipitèrent la chute, et avec elle, toutes les autres nations de la galaxie. Nul ne sait si un historien sera un jour en mesure, hasard de l'émergence de la conscience et de la vie, de conter l'effondrement des mondes, entre les Tyrathian et les Unbidden


 ::'(:

----------


## Tenebris

Il faudra recommencer nos parties avec ce patch ou il sera rétroactif?

----------


## Kiy0me

Rétroactif. Ce sont que des corrections mineures.

----------


## Wolfram

> * Synthetic Evolution will now also convert any owned robots, droids or synths to your new species
> * It is now possible to build both defense and assault versions of robotic and android armies
> * Robots that are under construction no longer cost maintenance


Enfin !  ::wub:: 




> * Hive Minds now get a +25% Pop Growth Speed
> * Hive Minds now get +10% habitability


Par contre les Hive Minds étais déjà suffisamment fumé a mon goût   ::O: 




> * Each tradition group adopted now adds +10% to tradition adoption cost


Eu pas sur de mon anglais là...  :nawak: 
Quelqu'un peu m'éclairer j'ai peur de comprendre ....

----------


## Deizama

J'ai l'impression que quand tu finis un arbre de tradition, tous les points de traditions sont 10% plus longs à être recherchés... 

J'ai peur aussi de me tromper, parce que je trouve ça quand même relativement bizarre sur le papier !

----------


## IriK

> La 1.6 arrive mardi.


 :Vibre:

----------


## Wolfram

> J'ai l'impression que quand tu finis un arbre de tradition, tous les points de traditions sont 10% plus longs à être recherchés... 
> 
> J'ai peur aussi de me tromper, parce que je trouve ça quand même relativement bizarre sur le papier !


Bon ba première impression confirmer merci. 

Ce serais quand même un gros ralentisseur de jeux une telle modification...
Déjà qu'en conscience collective en maximisant a mort "l'unité"  je trouve ça lent  ::|: 




> 


 :Vibre:

----------


## Wolfram

J'avais loupé ça :




> * Master Builders ascension perk now increases megastructure build speed by +100%, but no longer provides a cost reduction


Sympa, cela donne un vrais intérêt a cette Perk.

Ring world : 30 ans au lieu de 60 ans
Sphère : 27,5 ans au lieu de 55 ans
Sentinelle et nexus : 12,5 ans au lieu de 25 ans

----------


## Ashathorn

Pour les tradition, c'est pas tout a fait ça, c'est quand tu prend un arbre nouvel arbre, tout les arbres, et doctrines coûtent plus cher, c'est pour éviter de commencer des arbres ,juste pour le bonus d'entrée

----------


## Roguellnir

> Bon ba première impression confirmer merci. 
> 
> Ce serais quand même un gros ralentisseur de jeux une telle modification...
> Déjà qu'en conscience collective en maximisant a mort "l'unité"  je trouve ça lent


Ha, je trouve que ca se fait tres vite l'unité au contraire, avec un monument par planète et les station d'artistes.

De ce que je comprends, c'est qu'a chaque fois que tu ouvres un nouvel arbre tu prends 10%, quelque soit la completion.
Genre ce que je faisais avant, partir sur decouverte pour la science et les anomalies supers tot, puis ne pas le terminer mais partir sur expansion pour le bonus de pop au moment ou je commence a cracher les colons. Du coup, je prendrais 10% au moment ou j'ouvre aussi l'arbre expansion meme si j'ai pas termine decouverte.
L'idee derriere doit etre de rendre plus simple de finir un arbre que d'aller choisir des perks a droite a gauche. Dans mon idee, je prends 10% dans les dents plus tot parce que je trouve que le bonus vaut le coup.

EDIT : Overgrillé  ::'(:

----------


## Khildram

> Extradimensionals now turn planets barren after destroying colonies
> [...]
> Doubled the strength of the Extradimensional fleets, and their initial fleet has been more than quadrupled


Ah ben ça, ça aurait fait mal dans ma partie, où il a fallu attendre très longtemps pour les mater. En gros, ils ont détruit 1/4 voire 1/3 des colonies de la galaxie.
Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt vu que le but avoué des envahisseurs est de 

Spoiler Alert! 


MANGER TOUT LE MONDE

. D'ailleurs je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils 

Spoiler Alert! 


tuent tout le monde au lieu de les manger

.

----------


## IriK

> Extradimensionals now turn planets barren after destroying colonies
>  [...]
>  Doubled the strength of the Extradimensional fleets, and their initial fleet has been more than quadrupled


 :Boom: 

Sinon, je suis assez déçus de _l'event_ de l

Spoiler Alert! 


'importation des conscience d'une race éteinte

 dans nos robots  :tired:

----------


## Tenebris

> Pour les tradition, c'est pas tout a fait ça, c'est quand tu prend un arbre nouvel arbre, tout les arbres, et doctrines coûtent plus cher, c'est pour éviter de commencer des arbres ,juste pour le bonus d'entrée


Il me semble également que plus on colonise de planètes, plus le cout de tradition augmente. Du coup selon notre objectif, mieux vaut ne pas avoir un empire trop étalé, et maximiser les aménagements sur les planètes.

----------


## fractguy

Le probleme, c'est que ta puissance de flotte dépend directement de ta population. Si tu veux pouvoir faire face aux crisis, tu es obligé de prendre l'option pleins de mondes. Après tu peux faire du développement vertical (terraformation des planètes dans tes frontières, habitats extra-planétaires) ou horizontal (conquête, colonisation agressive pour coincer tes voisins), mais pour ce qui concerne les civics (ou les sciences), ça revient au même: le coût va enfler quoi qu'il arrive.

Sinon concernant les Unbidden, sur ma partie xenophile-pacifiste (donc pas particulièrement portée sur la baston) j'ai mon voisin FE qui a fait plus que le taff. Alors certes, j'ai du pété la première ancre avec ma flotte principale (70k a l'époque), mais ça m'a couté la moitié de ma flotte au passage. Du coup c'est le FE qui a pris le relais en absorbant  la majeure partie de la baston (des flottes de 100k totalement ingérables pour moi), le temps que je reconstruise ma flotte (avec la techno unbidden sur les nouveaux modèles  ::P: ) et que je puisse finir le boulot en loucedé pendant que les Unbidden et le FE se tapaient dessus^^

----------


## IriK

> Sinon concernant les Unbidden, sur ma partie xenophile-pacifiste (donc pas particulièrement portée sur la baston) j'ai mon voisin FE qui a fait plus que le taff. Alors certes, j'ai du pété la première ancre avec ma flotte principale (70k a l'époque), mais ça m'a couté la moitié de ma flotte au passage. Du coup c'est le FE qui a pris le relais en absorbant  la majeure partie de la baston (des flottes de 100k totalement ingérables pour moi), le temps que je reconstruise ma flotte (avec la techno unbidden sur les nouveaux modèles ) et que je puisse finir le boulot en loucedé pendant que les Unbidden et le FE se tapaient dessus^^


Cela je l'attend encore : un putaing d'Eveillé xénophile qui se décide de sauvé la galaxie au lieu de regarder de loin  :Vibre: 
Il y a une note dans le patch sur le fait que les Crises cause toujours pas de guerres lorsqu'elles atteignent notre territoire ?

----------


## Aramchek

Les unbidden viennent de débarquer dans ma partie, juste à coté une d'empire déchu il se fait bien défoncer et il lui on même bouffé un anneau monde.  ::P:

----------


## IriK

> Les unbidden viennent de débarquer dans ma partie, juste à coté une d'empire déchu il se fait bien défoncer et il lui on même bouffé un anneau monde.


Ah Bah ça me l'a fait dans ma nouvelle partie : les Spontanés qui arrivent en plein d'un Empire Eveillé Xénophobe !  ::XD:: 
Vue que c'est de l'autre coté du trou noir galactique, j'ai le temps de voir la situation évoluée  :Popcorn: 

EDIT : Sont sérieux la renaissance de l'empire déchus que j'annexe ?!  :Boom: 
Je lui ai déglinguer toutes ses flottes/stations et là, juste a cause d'un _putaing_ de script, 50k de flotte pop !!  :Vibre:

----------


## PaulPoy

Pour info le jeu est le 1er de la sélection du bundle de juin de HumbleBundle.

Je n'ai pas trop suivi. Les DLC améliorent bien le jeu par rapport aux déceptions (si j'ai bien compris) de la sortie ?

----------


## JazzMano

Les DLC rendent le jeu plus dense mais pas plus intéressant.

----------


## Lalatina

> Pareil j'ai désactivé les crises de fin. Je me fixe comme objectif rp de finaliser une ascension.
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/01/026...7cdd903.md.png



J'ai continué un peu pour voir, je ne saurai jamais si j'aurais géré la crise mais en triplant presque ma flotte en 15 ans je pense que ce serait passé. ^^

----------


## Aramchek

Spoiler Alert! 





 :Popcorn: 


 :Popcorn: 

Plus qu'a ramasser les restes  :Fourbe:

----------


## IriK

Meme pas besoin d'aide  :Eclope: 



Spoiler Alert! 






Ma partie en cours ou j'ai finalement pu ré-atomisé le Déchus devenu un Eveillé  :Eclope: 
Sinon ça va bien faire 30 ans que les Spontanés sont arrivés, mais ils ont pas bougés  ::XD::

----------


## pouf

Ils sont bug alors.

J'ai remarqué dans la plupart de mes parties qu'ils arrêtaient de bouger après un moment. (avec un sentry array c'est super flagrant)

Si tu sauvegarde et recharge, ils se remettent en mouvement.

Je n'ai pas vu si ça faisait partie des trucs qui seraient corrigés mardi

----------


## IriK

J'ai fait la manip et nan, ils ne s'accroissent toujours pas.
Faudrait que je vérifie sur l'Eveillé le tatane la gueule constamment ou pas.

Sinon cool qu'ils aient débloquer la limite de flotte qu'il y avait a une époque (1000), là j'en suis a 2000pts de flotte.
Ah moi la Galaxie  :Bave:

----------


## A_l_u_c_a_r_d

J'ai acheté stellaris via le monthly bundle et je me lance dans l'aventure... Vous avez suivi des tutos/videos pour commencer parce que ça m'a l'air quand même super complexe ?  Et les voix sont forcément en anglais? (j'adore cette option qui propose de changer la langue mais en fait il n'y a qu'une seule valeur ...)

----------


## Aramchek

> J'ai acheté stellaris via le monthly bundle et je me lance dans l'aventure... Vous avez suivi des tutos/videos pour commencer parce que ça m'a l'air quand même super complexe ?  Et les voix sont forcément en anglais? (j'adore cette option qui propose de changer la langue mais en fait il n'y a qu'une seule valeur ...)


J'ai même pas fait le tuto du jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Lalatina

Dernière partie avant le patch j'ai voulu tester l’ascension psionic. Je trouve ça un peu pourri on l'a beaucoup plus tôt, en 70 ans c’était bon mais des bonus temporaire et c'est tout?
J'ai voulu faire un empire pacifiste pour cette fois ( mais en tapant la gueule de tout le monde pour les libérer pour qu'ils me rejoignent) mais en prenant l’Éthique xénophobe tous les gens que je libères son xénophobe aussi et du coup veulent pas rentrer dans ma fédération.  ::|:  Je vais être obligé de raser tout le monde a l'ancienne.

----------


## Teocali

::huh::

----------


## Esprit

> Dernière partie avant le patch j'ai voulu tester l’ascension psionic. Je trouve ça un peu pourri on l'a beaucoup plus tôt, en 70 ans c’était bon mais des bonus temporaire et c'est tout?
> J'ai voulu faire un empire pacifiste pour cette fois ( mais en tapant la gueule de tout le monde pour les libérer pour qu'ils me rejoignent) mais en prenant l’Éthique xénophobe tous les gens que je libères son xénophobe aussi et du coup veulent pas rentrer dans ma fédération.  Je vais être obligé de raser tout le monde a l'ancienne.
> 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/07/ae7...0b1beda.md.png


Je te rassure, il y a pas que des bonus temporaires. Il faut avoir un peu de chance ceci dit !  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


De la technologie, être immortel, un avatar du suaire dans ta flotte (C'est un vrai monstre, il dps vraiment de façon infâme), un avatar en armée par exemple.

----------


## Khildram

> J'ai voulu faire un empire pacifiste pour cette fois ( mais en tapant la gueule de tout le monde pour les libérer pour qu'ils me rejoignent) mais en prenant l’Éthique xénophobe tous les gens que je libères son xénophobe aussi et du coup veulent pas rentrer dans ma fédération.  Je vais être obligé de raser tout le monde a l'ancienne


En même temps, c'est pas trop logique d'être xénophobe, donc être hostile à tout ce qui est étranger, et de vouloir que les dits étrangers s'allient avec toi... Si tu es xénophobe, tu es soit isolationiste, soit suprémaciste... À la limite tu pourrais t'entendre avec d'autres xénophobes pour rester chacun de son côté.

En plus, il me semble que quand tu choisis pacifiste, tu ne peux choisir que les guerres de libération et de défense, et pacifiste fanatique, juste les guerres de défense, non ?

----------


## Wolfram

> En plus, il me semble que quand tu choisis pacifiste, tu ne peux choisir que les guerres de libération et de défense, et pacifiste fanatique, juste les guerres de défense, non ?


yep

----------


## Lalatina

Ha mais j'ai pas dit que c’était logique. 
En fait je choisi les truc suivant les bonus qui me semblent cool, du coup j'ai un peu foiré on dirait  :^_^: . Faudra que je vire xénophobe.

La je peux exiger les planètes que les autres empires on volés a d'autres. Ou je peux demander une purge totale (bien pour un pacifiste).

En plus c'est la 2eme fois que je tente le psionic parce que je ne savais pas qu'il fallait être spiritualiste, voyant pas venir la tech je me suis dit que quelque chose clochait.
Mais même si on a les avatar de je sais pas quoi, je crois que je préfère l efficacité du rendement robotique ...

----------


## Aramchek

J'ai défoncé les unbidden...



Spoiler Alert! 



...en traitre  ::ninja:: 

Âpres avoir défoncé 10 empires et 2 Fallen Empire (~50 planètes) voila que ses 2 potes débarquent et commencent joyeusement à s'entretuer au point ou tout les ancres sont détruites. 
Plus qu'a lancer une attaque surprise sur leur portail  ::XD:: 


L'Est de la galaxie est maintenant une no fly zone ou ère des dizaines de flottes à 50k qui continue joyeusement à s'entretuer.  ::siffle::

----------


## Wolfram

Quelqu'un connais l'heure de sortie de la 1.6 ? 

Hype  :Vibre:

----------


## Wolfram

ELLE EST LA !!!  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Kiy0me

Petit bonus sympa : le pack de portraits réservé aux précommandes du jeu et trois nouveaux portraits sont offerts.

Le lien Steam

----------


## burton

Le jeu est en promo sur Steam

----------


## Khildram

Apparemment ils font 10% sur le pack jeu de base + DLC Utopia + DLC Plantoïds + DLC Leviathans.

Sinon les packs Leviathan et Plantoïds sont en promo, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils vaillent le coup vu ce qu'ils apportent.

----------


## Darkath

Leviathan en promo ça passe

----------


## Wolfram

> Leviathan en promo ça passe


Ça revient a 6,69 pour :

- Les Enclaves
- Les Léviathans (donc des bonus et de la vie dans la galaxie)
- Les guerres entre empires déchus qui anime bien le milieu/fin de jeu 

Ceux qui sont tenté n'hésité pas,
Il vaux pas 10€ mais 6,60 c'est (presque  ::ninja:: ) honnête

----------


## Nohmas

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais avec l'arrivée du patch, dans ma partie en cours, j'ai plein de bugs d'affichage de textes (nom des variables qui s'affichent au lieu des noms corrects), mes factions ont vu une chute de leur bonheur (certaines conditions remplies ne semblent plus validées) et pas mal d'autres petits trucs qui semblent merder.

----------


## Settyus

Pareil pour les bugs d'affichage, un peu moins drôle quand sa cache la puissance de la flotte d'un ER ennemi, 255k sa pique un peu.

----------


## Wolfram

La même 

Sur le forum de paradox il y a des joueurs qui ont posé la question.
Les bug serais sur les jeux qui ne sont pas en anglais 

Visiblement paradox n'a pas tout implémenté dans les autres langue ...

----------


## Khildram

> Apparemment ils font 10% sur le pack jeu de base + DLC Utopia + DLC Plantoïds + DLC Leviathans.
> 
> Sinon les packs Leviathan et Plantoïds sont en promo, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils vaillent le coup vu ce qu'ils apportent.


Ces gros arnaqueurs chez Steam !!! Ils créent cette promo dont je parlais, avec un bundle à 77€ (-10% =70€), juste avant que Paradox ne release la "Anniversary Edition" à 49€ quelques heures plus tard. C'est franchement fait pour arnaquer les gens, ils savaient très bien que la nouvelle édition allait sortir...

- - - Updated - - -




> Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais avec l'arrivée du patch, dans ma partie en cours, j'ai plein de bugs d'affichage de textes (nom des variables qui s'affichent au lieu des noms corrects), mes factions ont vu une chute de leur bonheur (certaines conditions remplies ne semblent plus validées) et pas mal d'autres petits trucs qui semblent merder.


Yep, des petits bugs d'affichage aussi ici, et des coûts d'entretien de flotte qui ont pris 30% (1000 > 1300).

----------


## Shura80

Je viens de me prendre le Monthly Bundle pour Stellaris.

De ce que j'ai vu, on peut se passer des DLC. A la limite prendre Leviathans vu qu'il est en promo.
Par contre, Utopia vaut le coup plein pot ? Ça vaut le coup de commencer sans ou je zappe trop d'améliorations ?

Merci pour vos conseils  :;):

----------


## Ruadir

> Je viens de me prendre le Monthly Bundle pour Stellaris.
> 
> De ce que j'ai vu, on peut se passer des DLC. A la limite prendre Leviathans vu qu'il est en promo.
> Par contre, Utopia vaut le coup plein pot ? Ça vaut le coup de commencer sans ou je zappe trop d'améliorations ?
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils


Pout utopia, je recommande vraiment d'attendre une baisse de prix, en l'état, le prix est bien trop élevé par rapport aux ajouts...ces derniers sont bons mais peu nombreux.
Tu zap quelques trucs mais rien de vital.  :;):

----------


## pouf

A priori, y a un bug beaucoup plus important avec la 1.6 : Les AI ne se font plus la guerre

----------


## nutopia

Suite à ce que j'ai lu plus haut, j'ai pris Leviathans en promo dans les 7€.

Certains jouent sur linux? 
Chez moi avec mon vieux i5 760 (+ GTX760) les temps de lancement du jeu, chargement d'une partie sont quasiment instantanés alors qu'ils sont vraiment longs sur Windows.
Vous constatez la même chose?

----------


## Esprit

Hé beh, cette 1,6 me parait bien bugguée.. Je vais attendre un patch pour régler ça.  :tired:

----------


## Khildram

> et des coûts d'entretien de flotte qui ont pris 30% (1000 > 1300).


Rectificatif, après double vérification, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## IriK

Mon jeu qui se désinstalle suite a une MAJ Windows !!!  :Boom: 

_Putaing_, elle était sympa la partie que j'avais :
L'essaim qui avait près de 10 flottes de 100k mais était contenu par l'Eveillé Xénophile qui avait rejoint notre Fédération.

----------


## Gigax

Bah a priori les sauvegardes sont dans Mes Documents donc pas supprimées par la réinstallation

----------


## pouf

Pour info, y a un patch béta à dl qui devrait corriger la plupart des buggs 1.6 : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-b38e.1020919/

----------


## IriK

> Bah a priori les sauvegardes sont dans Mes Documents donc pas supprimées par la réinstallation


C'est pas tant la perte des sauvegardes qui me gène, mais la réinstallation du jeu qui va prendre un bon moment en raison de ma connexion pitoyable  ::|:

----------


## Lalatina

> Pour info, y a un patch béta à dl qui devrait corriger la plupart des buggs 1.6 : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-b38e.1020919/


Cool merci je vais pouvoir jouer ce week end !

----------


## Wolfram

La vache, ça a bougé les quêtes de factions  ::O: 

Chez les autoritariste la quête ''Royalism" est super chiante :

Sois tu à une ''Democratic Authority'' et tes pops prennent -15 (ok là c'est logique)
Sois tu à une ''Oligarchic Authority'' et tes pops prennent -10
Sois tu à une ''Dictatorial Authroity'' et tes pops prennent -5
Sois tu à une ''Imperial Authority'' et alors seulement tes pops prennent +5

Encore ce serais oligarchie = -5
et Dictature = 0
c'était pas la fête mais ce serais passé quoi

Mais -10 et -5 ... dur.  ::sad::

----------


## Wolfram

Petite question

Si je désactive les crise , peut-il y avoir encore une "war in haven" ?

----------


## Wolfram

il me semble que oui mais j'arrive pas trouvé un endroit ou c'est noté  :tired:

----------


## Mad Martigan

@Wolfram

D'après ce que j'en ai lu ce n'est pas une crise de fin de partie ! Donc ça risque de se produire si tu enlèves les crises (faut voir les probabilités).

Après je dis peut-être des conneries  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lalatina

Fini une partie post patch, j'ai remis les crises, rien de folichon a gerer en fait - depop des unbidden (300k + 2x50k) avec ma flotte de 200K des leur apparition en l'an 2400.
Par contre les fallen empires toujours aussi impossible : un a 100k qui m'a humilié pendant tout le jeu tout les 10 ans, que j'ai pu rasé avant qu'il ne se réveille, mais le 2eme est a 600K.  ::O:  
Il n'est pas hostile mais j’arrête la partie là, il me fraudait encore 200 ans passionnants a me faire chier a stacker les vaisseaux et technos répétables pour en venir a bout  ::|: .

----------


## Lawthrall

Salut les Canards, vous organisez des sessions multi ou vous jouez juste contre la pauvre IA?

 Ca serait sympa une journée spéciale stellaris entre canards!!!  ::wub::

----------


## Lalatina

Perso je ne vois pas comment c'est possible le multi pour ce jeu. Ça me prends tellement des dizaines d'heures pour faire une partie.
Et il y a tellement de truc a microgerer où tous les joueurs auraient besoin de faire des pauses a des moments différents ... il faudrait jouer en vitesse mini permanente.
et c'est juste pas possible.

----------


## The Number 9

> Perso je ne vois pas comment c'est possible le multi pour ce jeu. Ça me prends tellement des dizaines d'heures pour faire une partie.
> Et il y a tellement de truc a microgerer où tous les joueurs auraient besoin de faire des pauses a des moments différents ... il faudrait jouer en vitesse mini permanente.
> et c'est juste pas possible.


C'est le cas dans tous les jeux Paradox. Et des multis se font depuis des années sur ces jeux.
Il est même pas mal du tout Stellaris en multi. Le coup de mou étant partagé à plusieurs, au moins tu ne te fais pas chier tout seul.

----------


## Lawthrall

En multi, il se joue en rapide, sans pause. Et là le jeu prend une tout autre dimension. Évidemment il faut déjà bien le maîtriser en solo, ce n'est pas mon cas...mais je vais persévérer.

----------


## Galba

> C'est le cas dans tous les jeux Paradox. Et des multis se font depuis des années sur ces jeux.
> Il est même pas mal du tout Stellaris en multi. Le coup de mou étant partagé à plusieurs, au moins tu ne te fais pas chier tout seul.





> En multi, il se joue en rapide, sans pause. Et là le jeu prend une tout autre dimension. Évidemment il faut déjà bien le maîtriser en solo, ce n'est pas mon cas...mais je vais persévérer.


Comme dit par Lawthrall, en multi c'est possible et pas forcément à 15 ou + ! L'IA a fait des progrès - modestes - pour accompagner une expérience en "micro-multi-potes" et le jeu est tout de même plus fun à vue de nez que il y a quelques mois (j'avais mis de côté depuis un certain bout de temps).
Je ré-épluche par petites sessions, certainement moins critiques que celles d'autres canards plus vigilants, et je parviens à retrouver les plaisirs de découverte du début - qui durent mieux - avec la dernière màj : des surprises nouvelles, des aliens moins tarte et plus agressifs, des projets diplo' qui peuvent aboutir, ... (avis garanti pur porc de volaille sans dlc 100%).

----------


## Lalatina

> C'est le cas dans tous les jeux Paradox. Et des multis se font depuis des années sur ces jeux.
> Il est même pas mal du tout Stellaris en multi. Le coup de mou étant partagé à plusieurs, au moins tu ne te fais pas chier tout seul.


Effectivement possible mais en étant chiant a mourir.
Et si ça prend une autre dimension en virant la dimension gestion je vois pas l’intérêt.

J'ai jamais joué au jeux paradox et je vais me faire craché dessus pas les puristes mais j'ai pas mal joué a civ 5 en multi et c'est deja 100 fois plus intéressant que stellaris, tu as au moins des interactions entre joueurs avec les votes au congres, les échanges de ressources de luxes vitales pour le bonheur, la religion, le tourisme ... la tu ne développe que ton propre empire pour faire du militaire sans te soucier des autres.
rien que l'aspect plateau avec le placement des unités et types d'unité est beaucoup plus intéressant et le format tour par tour plus gérable.

----------


## Oor-tael

Je suis intégralement d'accord avec toi : Stellaris avait un très bon potentiel multi grâce à une base compétitive saine (on en a déjà parlé l'année dernière) mais visiblement Paradox n'a pas souhaité développer son jeu dans cette optique. C'est l'aspect bac-à-sable et jeu de rôle (au sens où le jeu cherche vraiment à nous faire vivre une aventure unique) qui l'emporte de manière écrasante. 
Certes, organiser des parties en multi est très complexe dans ce système de gestion du temps (personnellement je vis comme un crève-coeur de monter la vitesse au-dessus de "lent"). Donc il faut trouver des joueurs qui jouent de la même manière que soi. Mais même avec ce handicap, le jeu aurait pu offrir une expérience multi compétitive grandiose. Or là les conditions de victoire sont pauvres et mal adaptées, tandis que l'enjeu se résume à dominer militairement. 
Pour moi c'est un immense gâchis car les IA n'offrent jamais de défi intellectuel à la hauteurs des humains.

----------


## Kiy0me

C'était la PdxCon ce week-end, et Wiz, le Game Director, a dévoilé quelques-uns des axes de développement à venir. Ça rejoint en grande partie ce dont on a parlé il y a 2-3 semaines.

(En angliche, piqué sans aucune race sur Reddit)



Et la prochaine update s'appellera Bradbury. Si vous voulez vérifier, allez dans l'onglet mise à jour de Steam.

----------


## Teocali

> A very high priority is a fleet designer feature


 HOLY FUCKING SHIT  :Vibre: ³

----------


## Kiy0me

Ceci. Et la même chose pour les armées Paradox stpmersi.

----------


## Teocali

Sinon, question con, est-ce que vous utilisez des mods ? Genre http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=692253918 ? Je me pose la question parce que je lis un peu partout que l'IA des secteurs est catastrophique, et comme j'en ai pas encore créé, je me pose la question d'installer ce mod avant toute chose...

----------


## JazzMano

Non l'i.a se débrouille bien maintenant tant que tu lui alloue correctement des ressources (essaye de garder ton secteur à a 3000-5000 d’énergie et minerai). Un secteur à max 6 planètes est top.

----------


## Kruos

> Mais même avec ce handicap, le jeu aurait pu offrir une expérience multi compétitive grandiose. Or là les conditions de victoire sont pauvres et mal adaptées, tandis que l'enjeu se résume à dominer militairement. 
> Pour moi c'est un immense gâchis car les IA n'offrent jamais de défi intellectuel à la hauteurs des humains.


Hmm... mouais. De ce que je connais des expériences multi compétitives, je dirais que y a un truc qui cloche dans ce que tu dis. 

Un multi compétitif se résume en général à écraser les autres pour être le dernier survivant, et donc gagner (le but de la compétition au final). Peu importe la diversité de condition de victoire, en général c'est toujours pareil c'est le militaire qui prime et le jeu se réduit à faire la guerre et optimiser son économie pour ça. 

Et ça a toujours été comme ça : les Civ, les GalCiv, les MoO, les ES/EL... toujours la même, peu importe les possibilités de victoire scientifiques & co, faire la guerre a toujours été plus efficace pour gagner la compétition (je parle de compet volontairement car un multi compétitif n'a plus grand chose à voir avec un 'jeu' selon moi).

Hors tu dis :"les conditions de victoires sont pauvres et mal adaptés, tandis que le jeu se résume à dominer militairement". En quoi c'est pauvres et mal adaptées? Cette pauvreté est plutôt parfaitement adaptée au multi compétitif d’aujourd’hui je dirais.

----------


## Teocali

On a pas deja eu cette discussion y'a plusieurs mois ?  ::huh::

----------


## La Guigne

J'ai la même impression : Marty, la DeLorean!  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'était la PdxCon ce week-end, et Wiz, le Game Director, a dévoilé quelques-uns des axes de développement à venir. Ça rejoint en grande partie ce dont on a parlé il y a 2-3 semaines.
> 
> (En angliche, piqué sans aucune race sur Reddit)
> 
> https://i.redd.it/d007y6s0bpxy.jpghttps://i.redd.it/kkdad256bpxy.jpg
> 
> Et la prochaine update s'appellera Bradbury. Si vous voulez vérifier, allez dans l'onglet mise à jour de Steam.


C'est quand qu'on finit l'early access? ::ninja::

----------


## Wolfram

> C'est quand qu'on finit l'early access?


Quand Stellaris 2 sortira  ::trollface::

----------


## Kiy0me

Bah c'est Paradox, donc sous peu.

Genre cinq ou six ans.

 ::ninja:: 

En vrai, j'ai du mal à voir où est le souci.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Hmm... mouais. De ce que je connais des expériences multi compétitives, je dirais que y a un truc qui cloche dans ce que tu dis. 
> 
> Un multi compétitif se résume en général à écraser les autres pour être le dernier survivant, et donc gagner (le but de la compétition au final). Peu importe la diversité de condition de victoire, en général c'est toujours pareil c'est le militaire qui prime et le jeu se réduit à faire la guerre et optimiser son économie pour ça. 
> 
> Et ça a toujours été comme ça : les Civ, les GalCiv, les MoO, les ES/EL... toujours la même, peu importe les possibilités de victoire scientifiques & co, faire la guerre a toujours été plus efficace pour gagner la compétition (je parle de compet volontairement car un multi compétitif n'a plus grand chose à voir avec un 'jeu' selon moi).
> 
> Hors tu dis :"les conditions de victoires sont pauvres et mal adaptés, tandis que le jeu se résume à dominer militairement". En quoi c'est pauvres et mal adaptées? Cette pauvreté est plutôt parfaitement adaptée au multi compétitif d’aujourd’hui je dirais.


Ça, c'est parce que tu n'as pas joué avec les bonnes personnes. Ou pas joué aux bons jeux.
De mon expérience, sur Civilization la diversité des conditions de victoire se retrouve dans les parties, et contribue très fortement à la richesse du gameplay. J'y ai joué non stop en multi pendant des années, et les victoires militaires sont restées très minoritaires. Après l'option militaire est souvent la plus efficace pour intervenir rapidement face à un joueur proche de sa victoire. Mais pas automatiquement la plus adaptée pour gagner soi-même. Loin de là.

Ce qui est surtout décevant, c'est que Stellaris était taillé pour ça. Dominions par exemple est fondamentalement un wargame, un jeu pensé exclusivement pour la guerre. Mais Stellaris ? C'est un jeu bien plus ouvert, où la guerre ne représente pas l'essentiel du gameplay... Mais curieusement le seul moyen de dominer ses adversaires. 
Vraiment dommage, surtout avec un système d'éthiques bien pensé, et tout sauf accessoire. Il y aurait largement matière à développer un axe sociétal/culturel ou même religieux pour asseoir sa domination sur les autres espèces, et compenser la puissance militaire. 




> On a pas deja eu cette discussion y'a plusieurs mois ?





> J'ai la même impression : Marty, la DeLorean!


Oui oui je vous le confirme  ::P:

----------


## pouf

> Non l'i.a se débrouille bien maintenant tant que tu lui alloue correctement des ressources (essaye de garder ton secteur à a 3000-5000 d’énergie et minerai). Un secteur à max 6 planètes est top.


Disons qu'elle est moins aberrante qu'avant. (elle n'écrase plus les bonus des tuiles si on lui demande de ne pas le faire)

Je mets fréquemment des secteurs en production de minerai et une fois avoir laissé l'AI tranquille dessus pendant 50-100 ans, je me rends compte que le secteur produit 3 fois plus d'énergie que de minerai

----------


## Longwelwind

> Improvements to character customizations. Wiz wants to integrate them more into our empire' stories, give unique leaders their own event chains. Not at the level of CK2 though.


Ca m'a l'air cool tout ça.
Je pense que le jeu profiterait plus d'une direction RP/histoire, avec plus d'évènements en dehors du contrôle de joueur (comme un Ck2), plus que de simplement être un simple 4X où le but est de gagner ou de repeindre la carte de sa couleur. J'étais déçu qu'ils mettent des conditions de victoire, mais si ils essaient de rendre le développement de l'empire plus attrayant via de l'aléatoire, ça peux rendre le tout moins répétitif et moins planifié.




> Quand Stellaris 2 sortira


Sachant que CK2 a 5 ans (avec encore 2 DLC de planifiés), EU4 a 4 ans et que Victoria 2 a 7 ans (et qu'ils ont pas annoncé de Victoria 3), je retiendrais pas mon souffle sur Stellaris 2. :P

----------


## Ironbob

Sinon en regardant par curiosité la liste des succès Steam, je me suis bien marré sur celui-là:
*Payback*
As a humanoid species, infiltrate the homeworld of pre-FTL reptilians

 :^_^:

----------


## Kruos

> Ça, c'est parce que tu n'as pas joué avec les bonnes personnes. Ou pas joué aux bons jeux.
> De mon expérience, sur Civilization la diversité des conditions de victoire se retrouve dans les parties, et contribue très fortement à la richesse du gameplay. J'y ai joué non stop en multi pendant des années, et les victoires militaires sont restées très minoritaires. Après l'option militaire est souvent la plus efficace pour intervenir rapidement face à un joueur proche de sa victoire. Mais pas automatiquement la plus adaptée pour gagner soi-même. Loin de là.
> 
> Ce qui est surtout décevant, c'est que Stellaris était taillé pour ça. Dominions par exemple est fondamentalement un wargame, un jeu pensé exclusivement pour la guerre. Mais Stellaris ? C'est un jeu bien plus ouvert, où la guerre ne représente pas l'essentiel du gameplay... Mais curieusement le seul moyen de dominer ses adversaires. 
> Vraiment dommage, surtout avec un système d'éthiques bien pensé, et tout sauf accessoire. Il y aurait largement matière à développer un axe sociétal/culturel ou même religieux pour asseoir sa domination sur les autres espèces, et compenser la puissance militaire.


On est absolument d'accord sur le fait qu'enrichir les conditions de victoire apporterait énormément au jeu (en solo ou multi-potes != de multi-compet), c'est une évidence. 

Par contre je pense qu'il y a confusion sur le concept de multi compétitif. Pour avoir participé à quelques cessions à l'époque de Civ4 puis suivi l'évolution des parties sur Civ5, je peux t'assurer que ça se finit toujours en guerre globale. Si c'est pas le cas c'est que c'est du multi cool entre potes, c'est plus sympa et ça permet au jeu de dévoiler toute sa richesse en effet, mais c'est pas de la compet c'est du jeu, c'est différent.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que le Stellaris a le cul entre deux chaises en l'état.

----------


## Lalatina

Mais dans les parties entres potes ou steam on ne cherche pas a gagner oubien? c'est compétitif aussi hein je n'ai jamais vue de partie pour l'amour du fairplay rp ...
Oubien tu parles de niveau de jeu de la scène internationale dont tu connais le milieu ? 
Je veux bien croire que dans un environnement où les 8 joueurs jouent a la perfection on ne peut plus se contenter d'attendre que les autres fassent une erreur et qu'il faille bien mettre un peu plus la main a la pâte avec du militaire effectivement ...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Mais dans les parties entres potes ou steam on ne cherche pas a gagner oubien? c'est compétitif aussi hein je n'ai jamais vue de partie pour l'amour du fairplay rp ...
> Oubien tu parles de niveau de jeu de la scène internationale dont tu connais le milieu ? 
> Je veux bien croire que dans un environnement où les 8 joueurs jouent a la perfection on ne peut plus se contenter d'attendre que les autres fassent une erreur et qu'il faille bien mettre un peu plus la main a la pâte avec du militaire effectivement ...


Je pense qu'il parlait juste du départ symmétrique pour tous les joueurs, contrairement aux grand strat paradox habituels (si tu joues un petit comte dans CK, un native american dans EU ou le Bhoutan dans HoI, ça va pas être simple de lutter en MP contre les gros monstres, style roi de France, Castille ou 3e reich)

----------


## Roguellnir

Non, il parle par exemple de Civ5 qui n'a pas de depart asymétrique, sujet sur lequel les canards ont déjà discuté et les canards multis ne sont pas d'accord pour dire que tradition avec 4 villes est supérieur dans 90% des cas, que rationalisme est nécessaire dans tous les cas, que les victoires touristiques et diplomatiques n'existent pas (Hormis cheese futurisme, mais meme ca c'est visible d'avance, donc si ca passe c'est que le joueur avait déjà gagné) et que meme la victoire scientifique (Pas confondre avec ton niveau scientifique) n'est qu'une façon de départager deux joueurs qui n'arrivent pas a se surpasser militairement.

On parle de vrai compétitif, pas de "Ca me ferait plaisir de gagner pour taunter les copains" ou "Tiens, je peux gagner avec Venise si les gens ne cherchent pas activement a me faire perdre". Ca touchait qu'une très petite portion de joueurs sur Civ5, généralement avec quelques règles particulières pour éviter les abus. Mais il faut regarder les streams/youtube des gens qui étaient en haut du ladder (Filthy et Babayetu par exemple) et les victoires se font sur :
- Rush a l'ere ancienne (Chariot) - Éliminer un joueur et prendre sa capitale est un bonus suffisant pour bien snowball.
- Focus sur la tech longbow et attaque a l'ere classique - Peu coûteux par rapport au gain d'une capitale (Et sortir un joueur).
- Machinery plutôt qu’éducation pour une attaque aux crossbowmen - Plus risqué vu qu'on est avancé dans la partie, utile pour sortir un/deux joueurs en avance. Généralement la seule échappatoire pour un depart Liberté vu qu'avoir plus de villes te donne un avantage en production a l'ere médiévale.
- Rush sur navigation - Extrêmement puissant mais demande d’être proche de l'eau. Certains joueurs quittaient un bon spot dans une partie si des anglais étaient presents pour éviter ca.
- Rush sur Explosive plutôt que Scientific Method - L’idée est d'arriver a masser 8+ artilleries sur un joueur légèrement en avance avant qu'il débloque les bombers qui les contrent.
- Atomic bomb. Généralement banni chez les NQ vu qu'elles arrivent trop tot pour être facilement contrées.
- Pas grand chose pendant le bubble des scientifiques.
- X-Com/Nuke/Stealth
- En cas de status-quo, alors seulement la victoire scientifique est possible.

Bref, ca fait un jeu qui se gagne en grande majorité sur le militaire, avec des joueurs qui concedent s'ils sont trop devancés et ne peuvent pas tenter les divers méthodes pour faire tomber un joueur en avance tech pure.

----------


## Oor-tael

C'est pénible de voir que le substantif "compétition" et son adjectif dérivé sont systématiquement considérés comme indissociables du show business ou à défaut, d'un très haut niveau de compétence.
5 amis débutants jouent de manière compétitive s'ils luttent entre eux dans la poursuite d'un même but. Point final. 
Donc c'est bien beau de toujours parler des compétitions de haut niveau, mais ça ne concerne qu'une minorité de joueurs. Effectivement les jeux compétitifs dont l'équilibre supporte la compétition à très haut niveau sont rares. Mais franchement, c'est loin d'être fondamental si la très large majorité des parties compétitives offrent un équilibre satisfaisant. C'est tout à fait le cas de Civ5 par exemple, et Stellaris aurait pu suivre cette noble voie. Mais encore une fois, je comprends la logique commerciale froide qui veut que les joueurs solo constituent une majorité écrasante dans presque tous les cas, et qu'il est donc bien plus juteux de les satisfaire au détriment des autres...  ::cry::

----------


## Kruos

Merci Roguellnir pour l'exemple détaillé de Civ5, j'aurais pas fait mieux, ayant juste pratiqué un peu sur Civ4 (à l'époque on parlait de rush Queshua&Co), et j'avais un poil la flemme de détailler j'avoue aussi. Si il reste des sceptiques, le mieux est d'aller faire un tour sur les chaines YT et Twitch de FilthyRobot par exemple, ses boucheries Civ6 à base de WarCart (ou autre) sont assez parlantes sur ce qu'est le multi-competitif.

@Oor-tael : Oui donc c'est bien ce que je disais y a confusion sur le terme multi-compétitif! Après je te rejoins sur le fond, y a un potentiel énorme de perdu pour le moment sur les conditions de victoire, mais bon vu qu'on semble parti pour quelques longues années de DLC, ça serait bien le diable qu'ils développent pas cet aspect là (d'autant que c'est un manque assez criant).

----------


## Darkath

Paradox est en train de changer le fonctionnement technique du multi, donc repasse sur le netcode et améliorations pour le hotjoin etc. tout ceci est en test dans la branche beta de stellaris (propriétés du jeu dans steam). Le patch s'appelle 1.7.1 mais ne contient pas les modifs de la future 1.7 encore en développement.

En participant à ce test vous débloquer également un nouveau portrait qui sortira officiellement avec la 1.7  :





Peut être un futur DLC "crustacés"  ::P:

----------


## Lalatina

> Non, il parle par exemple de Civ5 qui n'a pas de depart asymétrique, sujet sur lequel les canards ont déjà discuté et les canards multis ne sont *pas* d'accord pour dire que tradition avec 4 villes est supérieur dans 90% des cas, que rationalisme est nécessaire dans tous les cas, que les victoires touristiques et diplomatiques n'existent pas (Hormis cheese futurisme, mais meme ca c'est visible d'avance, donc si ca passe c'est que le joueur avait déjà gagné) et que meme la victoire scientifique (Pas confondre avec ton niveau scientifique) n'est qu'une façon de départager deux joueurs qui n'arrivent pas a se surpasser militairement.


Le "pas" est en trop non?




> Un joueur est en train de gagner par victoire diplomatique ? Puis-je capturer suffisamment de CE ou m'attaquer à lui ? Aka. suis-je dominé militairement ?
> Un joueur est en train de gagner par tourisme ? A ce stade de la partie, est-ce que la différence de production/science investie dans le tourisme me permet de prendre l'avantage en l'attaquant ? Aka. suis-je dominé militairement ?
> Ce sont deux types de victoires qui ne devraient pas arrivés face a des joueurs attentifs.



Effectivement c'est pas faux ce que tu disais en fait. 
Apres on peut peu être nuancer par le fait que l’écart militaire/prod peu être compensé par la distance qui te sépares du joueur qui cherche a t'éliminer, si il doit traverser toute la map c'est pas pareil, ou relief, --  ou joueur qui fait rempart que tu as réussi a manipuler / qui croit que tu n'est pas si proche de la victoire que ça, c'est juste une question d’équilibre.

L'art de la guerre c'est de duper comme qui dirait. C'est ce qui me plait le plus perso.  
On rejoins le pas attentif et oui ça ne devrait pas arriver a haut niveau. 
Peu être si il n'y avait pas le gros compteur science / tourisme ou plus de moyens pour les cacher via l'espionnage etc ce serait un pas vers + de diversification aussi ...

----------


## Kruos

> Peu être si il n'y avait pas le gros compteur science / tourisme ou plus de moyens pour les cacher via l'espionnage etc ce serait un pas vers + de diversification aussi ...


Clairement c'est un truc que très peu de jeu font bien et c'est dommage car effectivement ça donne pas mal de piment. A ma connaissance y a que Dominion (encore lui!) qui permet ce genre de subtilité, en ne dévoilant les courbes que si tu as un spy dans une capitale.

----------


## Kesitem

> je comprends la logique commerciale froide qui veut que les joueurs solo constituent une majorité écrasante dans presque tous les cas, et qu'il est donc bien plus juteux de les satisfaire au détriment des autres...


Tu parles de Dawn of War 3?  ::trollface::

----------


## IriK

> Paradox est en train de changer le fonctionnement technique du multi, donc repasse sur le netcode et améliorations pour le hotjoin etc. tout ceci est en test dans la branche beta de stellaris (propriétés du jeu dans steam). Le patch s'appelle 1.7.1 mais ne contient pas les modifs de la future 1.7 encore en développement.
> 
> En participant à ce test vous débloquer également un nouveau portrait qui sortira officiellement avec la 1.7  :
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/x-...TlJ0ZNAcm9AApp
> 
> 
> Peut être un futur DLC "crustacés"


Bradbury_beta dans les paramètres beta du jeu c'est ça ? Ou fait être inscrit d'une quelconque façon pour y participé ?

----------


## Coyotitos

> Tu parles de Dawn of War 3?


Tu parles du jeu que je me suis déjà fait rembourser ? re-  ::trollface::

----------


## Darkath

> Bradbury_beta dans les paramètres beta du jeu c'est ça ? Ou fait être inscrit d'une quelconque façon pour y participé ?


oui c'est ça

----------


## IriK

> oui c'est ça


C'est uniquement pour le multi ou ça change également des choses pour le solo ?
En tout cas je vais testé ça  ::):

----------


## Darkath

Ca sert uniquement a tester le nouveau netcode multi. 

Pour le solo t'a des crevettes.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Tu parles de Dawn of War 3?


Eh bien DoW 3 ne déroge pas à la règle. Bien que je préfère une bonne partie multi, le ratage total de DoW 3 est aussi lié à son mode solo insipide.

----------


## Lalatina

Le magnifique effet du dernier patch :





Champs d'avant poste dans mon empire. 7 sur l'image mais en fait j'en ai 12. Alors que j'arrivais difficilement a en faire 2 avant.
Je fais déjà 6-7 la taille des autres, ils n'ont pas l'air de réagir ...
A priori je pense que c'est le plus rentable pour dépenser son influence. 
1 avant post pour 5 systèmes avec les stations et occuper l'espace versus une surcharge en capacité pour gagner 2 crédit sur une planète? c'est vite vu.

----------


## Tenebris

Je viens de voir le patch note 1.6, j'ai rien trouvé sur les outpost qui permet d'en avoir autant. C'est quoi les changements dont tu parles, c'est sur le correctif ?

J'ai trouvé que:




> Boosted the damage output, shield hit points and hull points of military stations and frontier outposts substantially
> Reduced distance at which Xenophobe Fallen Empires are angered by Frontier Outposts

----------


## Lalatina

Effectivement ça doit dater de la 1.5 utopia my bad  ::unsure:: . changement pas forcement sur les out post mais sur les factions qui donne beaucoup d'influence.
Cela reste nouveau pour moi j'ai repris a ce moment et pas encore testé toute les fonctionnalités.
Un canard parle du spam outpost il y a quelques pages, c'est vachement fort je trouve du coup même si ça tiendrais jamais en multi, trop fragile et si ton avant post pete tu perds tout.

----------


## Lawthrall

Avez vous déjà essayé de rejoindre une partie en multi en étant pick up, c'est à dire sans rejoindre une bande de pote ? 

Et bien je n'y suis pas parvenu, et mon pote pareil... Le serveur refuse l'accès... Sur les serveurs il y a précisé "all welcome, all dlc, no hot join" mais comment les rejoindre ??? 
Oui j'ai tout les dlc. Du coup j'ai testé sur une dizaine de parties et c'est toujours pareil, impossible de rejoindre une partie créée par des inconnus. Je précise cela car quand on se fait une micro multi à deux y a 0 soucis.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

"No hot join" : pas d'accès à une partie en cours ? Dans ce cas-là, si j'ai bien compris, le jeu devrait les retirer de la liste pour éviter ce genre de confusions.

----------


## Lawthrall

Pourtant elles ont le statut démarrage et pas en cours

----------


## JazzMano

C'est probablement des parties avec des mods.

----------


## pouf

C'est pas des parties qui testent le nouveau netcode et donc qui sont patch en 1.7.1 au lieu de 1.6.1 ?

----------


## Cabfire

Bon alors 8h sur le jeu et j'ai quelques questions pour vous. Bon j'imagine que c'est déja posé 100 fois... mais si vous pouviez être sympa avec moi !  :;): 

Je me demandais déjà quel moyen efficace j'avais de récolter toutes les belles ressources autour de moi. J'ai bien compris que le contrôle des planète m'autorisait la chose mais après ? J'ai bien essayé les avant poste mais ça coûte une blinde niveau politique finalement... Donc pour le moment je me vois pas en poser plus d'un ou deux... allez trois ...

Je me dis que j'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose a ce niveau, une info peut-être. En gros, quel sont les moyens en début de partie de chopper de la ressource.

Après pour déconner j'ai créer un secteur, pour après me rendre compte que je n'avais plus le contrôle... Donc mouif. J'imagine que cela sert quand on a une blinde de truc à gérer ? Vous utilisez ça dans quelle circonstances histoire d'essayer de comprendre ? 

Bref, c'est bien sympa sinon  ::):

----------


## Cedski

Le secteur est un moment à passer obligatoire au delà d'un certaine limite de planète (5 je crois, j'ai pas touché au jeu depuis plus de 6 mois). Sinon tu as des malus rédhibitoires.

Pour les ressources ne cherchent pas à les acquérir toutes en début de partie. Oui les avant postes coutent une blinde, pour moi deux c'est trop en début de parties (voir un même...)

D'ailleurs je vais sans doute bientot me refaire un partie avec le DLC.

----------


## Lord of Pain

Pour ma part je met toujours des avant poste dans un système avec une planète qui sera a moyen terme habitable, soit par terraformation, soit en y envoyant des android ou esclave, et si nécessaire provisoirement créer un secteur. Pour ensuite détruire l'avant poste et recommencer l'opération jusqu'a ce que mes voisins me déclarent la guerre. Cela permet de se rendre assez tôt maitre des système intéressant, certe ca coute en influence mais ca en vaut largement la peine si l'on souhaite s'étendre assez vite.

----------


## Lalatina

> Bon alors 8h sur le jeu et j'ai quelques questions pour vous. Bon j'imagine que c'est déja posé 100 fois... mais si vous pouviez être sympa avec moi ! 
> 
> Je me demandais déjà quel moyen efficace j'avais de récolter toutes les belles ressources autour de moi. J'ai bien compris que le contrôle des planète m'autorisait la chose mais après ? J'ai bien essayé les avant poste mais ça coûte une blinde niveau politique finalement... Donc pour le moment je me vois pas en poser plus d'un ou deux... allez trois ...
> 
> Je me dis que j'ai peut-être loupé quelque chose a ce niveau, une info peut-être. En gros, quel sont les moyens en début de partie de chopper de la ressource.
> 
> Après pour déconner j'ai créer un secteur, pour après me rendre compte que je n'avais plus le contrôle... Donc mouif. J'imagine que cela sert quand on a une blinde de truc à gérer ? Vous utilisez ça dans quelle circonstances histoire d'essayer de comprendre ? 
> 
> Bref, c'est bien sympa sinon


3 posts plus haut il y a mon magnifique screen où tu as 12 avant post simultanément. 
Tu dois surement oublier remplir les conditions de bonheur de tes factions, qui te fourniront un tas d'influence.
Les secteurs oui c'est ça. Perso j'en crée uniquement sur les planètes où j'ai construit tous les bâtiments en réglant sur ne pas réaménager comme ça l'IA ne fait que les améliorer, en début mid game. Puis ensuite quant on passe en mode annexion de tout le reste de la galaxie sectorisation des gens conquis.

----------


## JazzMano

> Je me demandais déjà quel moyen efficace j'avais de récolter toutes les belles ressources autour de moi.


Construit des vaisseaux de construction depuis ton spatioport et clique droit sur les planètes/géantes gazeuse/étoiles ou astéroïde pour construire une station  de minage/centre de recherche.

----------


## Cabfire

Oué non ça ok  ::): 

Je pensais à un peu plus loin !

----------


## Orhin

> Le secteur est un moment à passer obligatoire au delà d'un certaine limite de planète (5 je crois, j'ai pas touché au jeu depuis plus de 6 mois).


Tu peux monter à 13~14 "core planets" avec les bons etchics et recherches.

----------


## JazzMano

Ha oui, j'avais lu rapidement entre deux parties, pour te développer au-delà de ton aire d'influence de base qui comprend 4-5 systèmes environ (regarde en bas à droite les boutons d'affichage pour mieux voir ta zone), il faut utiliser les avants posts (sont pas très chers à entretenir depuis une maj récente) et les technologies. Quand tu prends une planète, tu captures automatiquement son système + 2 ou 3 autour. Certaine technos te permet d'augmenter aussi ta zone. Ce n'est pas grave si tu es en déficit d'influence au début, c'est normal et tu en regagneras plus tard.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu peux monter à 13~14 "core planets" avec les bons etchics et recherches.


Il y a un ascension path (en terminant les arbres de tradition) qui donne +5 planètes core.

----------


## JazzMano

Pour les secteurs il faut les spécialiser tout en évitant de dépasser 6 planètes par secteur et leur donner dès que possible entre 2000 et 5000 de minerais /cash. Ça fait  beaucoup de gouverneur mais c'est plus rapidement rentable à long terme.

----------


## Orhin

> Il y a un ascension path (en terminant les arbres de tradition) qui donne +5 planètes core.


Oui, c'est en le prenant qu'on arrive aux 13-14 core systems.

----------


## Cabfire

Ok merci messieurs ! 

Sinon autre questions très con... on peux personnaliser les bindings, voir même y avoir accès ?

----------


## JazzMano

Oui en modifiant un fichier du jeu (shorcut.ini ou un truc du genre), je te laisse chercher n'ayant pas essayé. Sinon la liste des raccourcie est là : http://www.stellariswiki.com/Hotkeys

En jeu si tu clique sur le point d'interrogation en bas à droite ça t'amène directement sur le wiki du jeu tout en restant in-game c'est hyper pratique et ta toute les infos nécessaires à porter de main.

----------


## Wolfram

Salut
quelqu'un saurait'il si il y a un moyen de régler l'abondance de ressources dans la galaxie ?

J'ai des parties ou 1 système sur 2 est vide...
Et d’autre parties ou je me fais vomir des ressources dessus.

----------


## Roguellnir

> Oui, c'est en le prenant qu'on arrive aux 13-14 core systems.


Le +1 Core Planet (Administration Efficiency) est une des recherches récurrentes. Du coup tu peux monter plus haut assez facilement.

----------


## pouf

3 de base.

Efficient Bureaucracy +2
Fanatic Pacifist +4  (le soucis c'est de ne pas pouvoir déclarer de guerre donc d'être parfois enfermé avant d'être à 7 systèmes ou de devoir poser ses autres systèmes loins des premiers)
Expansion +2 (il suffit de finir l'arbre, c'est souvent mon deuxième après prosperity perso)
Imperial Prerogative +5 (je ne le prend que rarement perso, si je joue mass expend j'ai tendance à prendre mastery of nature
Recherches qui filent un core +2  (on peut ajouter administration efficiency après)

Si vraiment, vous n'aimez pas les secteurs, y a de quoi faire.

----------


## Cedski

Ouais j'ai vu ça hier ça a bien évolué...

Sympa les traditions, bon ça rappelle clairement EU4...  Les bonus ont l'air puissants.

Toujours aussi plaisant les débuts de partie en tout cas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sympa les traditions, bon ça rappelle clairement EU4...  Les bonus ont l'air puissants.


C'est puissant, et y'a de l'idée, mais contrairement à EU4 il n'y a pas de choix : il faut faire tous les arbres de traditions, y compris ceux qui ne collent pas du tout avec tes ethos.

----------


## Cabfire

Je me demandais...

Comment vous faites pour avoir un espace contrôlé sans trous ^^ Je joue des gens plutôt pacifique et donc je m'exporte de montes habitables en mondes habitables, mais du coup j'ai des trous entre deux espaces contrôlé, il y a un moyen de rallier tout cela hors les outpost ? 

Deuxième chose, il vaut mieux plutôt partir bouclier ou armure sur les vaisseaux, ou alors vous adaptez la chose en fonction de ce que vous rencontrez ? Ou c'est plutôt une stratégie de départ à laquelle vous vous tenez, même chose pour les armes d'ailleurs.

----------


## Captain-Igloo

Pour bouclier/armure perso je fais un petit mix des deux, avec peut-être un peu plus de boucliers : avec le module qui permet de les recharger en combat c'est plutôt efficace. Sur les battleships j'aime bien mettre l'amélioration qui booste les points de coque ("crystal-infused kekchose").

Concernant les armes je fais du presque full plasma, avec quelques trucs kinétiques pour péter les boucliers. Combinés avec les torpilles anti-bouclier c'est vachement efficace aussi mais elles se débloquent assez tard.

J'imagine que certains aiment bien adapter suivant les ennemis rencontrés mais perso ça me saoule un peu de micro-manager mes vaisseaux et je trouve que ce combo marche bien contre à peu près tout le monde. Il y a seulement les unbidden ou les prethoryn contre lesquels je vais vraiment spécialiser ma flotte.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pour les secteurs il faut les spécialiser tout en évitant de dépasser 6 planètes par secteur et leur donner dès que possible entre 2000 et 5000 de minerais /cash. Ça fait  beaucoup de gouverneur mais c'est plus rapidement rentable à long terme.


J'ai jamais trop fouillé le système de Stellaris, j'y vais au feeling à chaque fois, et ça marche pas top (je suis jamais de taille à lutter contre les unbidden).

Pourquoi il faut spécialiser les secteurs ? On y gagne quoi par rapport à des secteurs polyvalents ?
Et pourquoi mettre des gouverneurs sur tous les secteurs ? Ils se débrouillent sans, c'est juste un petit buff non ?

----------


## Cedski

De mémoire le buff était loin d'être négligeable. 
Perso j'alternais minerais / énergie / recherche suivant les secteurs et besoin du moment.
Evidemment c'était au feeling, aussi.

----------


## Ironbob

> Deuxième chose, il vaut mieux plutôt partir bouclier ou armure sur les vaisseaux, ou alors vous adaptez la chose en fonction de ce que vous rencontrez ? Ou c'est plutôt une stratégie de départ à laquelle vous vous tenez, même chose pour les armes d'ailleurs.


Bouclier sur les corvettes et les destro car leur hull point et valeur d'armure de base sont trop faibles pour rendre les armures réellement efficaces. Et en module additionnel, des shield recharger, à moins d'obtenir l'Enigmatic Decoder qui augmente les chances d'esquives. Pour les croiseurs et BS, c'est le contraire, tout sur l'armure jusqu'à arriver au maxcap de 90%, et en module additionnel les crystal plating pour augmenter les hull point et donc l'efficacité de l'armure. 

Par contre je me sers très peu des BS, seulement quelques uns dès que j'ai obtenu les armes XL. Sans ça, les destroyers sont plus efficaces pour infliger du dégâts.

----------


## JazzMano

> J'ai jamais trop fouillé le système de Stellaris, j'y vais au feeling à chaque fois, et ça marche pas top (je suis jamais de taille à lutter contre les unbidden).
> 
> Pourquoi il faut spécialiser les secteurs ? On y gagne quoi par rapport à des secteurs polyvalents ?
> Et pourquoi mettre des gouverneurs sur tous les secteurs ? Ils se débrouillent sans, c'est juste un petit buff non ?


Ce n'est pas une obligation mais c'est beaucoup plus rentable sur le long terme de spécialiser les secteurs, d'autre part l'IA s'en sort mieux (même si perso je n'ai jamais eu de problème en mode équilibré). Le buff des gouverneurs est énorme d'autant plus s'ils sont spécialisés, les plus précieux étant ceux qui ont des bonus en esclavage, construction ou recherche.

----------


## Cedski

Quelle purge j'ai découvert quasi un quadrant de la galaxie en trouvant UNE seule planète habitable en plus des 3 de départs...  :Emo:

----------


## Settyus

Depuis la sortie du dernier DLC je me suis apercu que je ne pouvais quasiment plus terraformer de planète, c'est normal ou cet un bug? 

Et deuxième question, on ne peut plus rien faire d'un secteur libéré des 

Spoiler Alert! 


Prethoryns

 à par les habitats?

----------


## pouf

Normalement, tu peux re-terraformer les planètes transformées 

Spoiler Alert! 


en barren par les Pretoryns



Le soucis c'est qu'à priori, il y a un bug qui fait que certaines planètes transformées même avec le modificateur qui va bien ne peuvent pas être retransformées en planètes habitables.

J'ai eu le cas aussi dans une de mes parties, j'ai vu des joueurs s'en plaindre sur le forum mais aucun changelog indiquant une correction pour le moment (le bug est la depuis au moins la 1.5)

----------


## Settyus

Bon, bah j'ai plus qu'a faire des habitats et aller titiller un peu les empires voisins.

----------


## Cedski

Bon c'est la merde mon voisin est belliqueux et quasi deux fois plus gros que moi.... (42 ans après le début du jeu il a déjà 9 planètes colonisées...)

Du coup ma limite de flotte est dérisoire par rapport à la sienne, et meme si j'ai l'impression d'avoir un léger avantage technologique je m'écroule devant le nombre... (je suis à 1.1k quand il en est à 2.3...)

Vous auriez une technique de fourbe pour le contrer ? Je suis en train de refaire ma flotte qu'il m'a quasiment annihilé... (il me restait 3 destroyers) Avec une mise à jour des armes... Mais je pense vraiment pas être de taille en frontale.

----------


## schnak

Tenter de s'infiltrer dans son empire et y détruire systématiquement toute ses installation y compris ses stations ? J'ai un peu le même cas, mais je suis dans une fédération et notre principal adversaire (récurrent) est 2x plus puissant que nous (il a blobé à l'autre bout de la galaxie comme un sale). A chaque fois on a pu arracher des paix blanches parce que je m'amusait à passer dans son dos et détruire tout ce que je pouvais avant de me replier etc.

Pas super exaltant comment strat mais ça pas trop mal fonctionné pour moi.

----------


## Cedski

C'est ce que je pensais faire, mais j'ai mal joué, il m'a pris en chasse et j'ai pas pu m'échapper.... Je reconstruit ma flotte et on repart pou run tour... 

C'est un peu la merde c'est game over si ça marche pas, il me réclame l'intégralité de mes planètes.  ::P:  

Evidemment à ce niveau du jeu j'ai aucun allié.

----------


## Cedski

Deuxième flotte détruite... C'est quand même chaud difficile d'esquiver le temps de recharge est trop long...

Par contre l'IA pourrait me rouler dessus et se contente de bombarder une planète comme une conne ad vitam æternam....
Du coup j'ai pu monté ma limite petit à petit (techno +10%, spatioports partout, montée des pops entre temps...). A voir.

----------


## LetoII

> Deuxième flotte détruite... C'est quand même chaud difficile d'esquiver le temps de recharge est trop long...
> 
> Par contre l'IA pourrait me rouler dessus et se contente de bombarder une planète comme une conne ad vitam æternam....
> Du coup j'ai pu monté ma limite petit à petit (techno +10%, spatioports partout, montée des pops entre temps...). A voir.


Si t'as pas la puissance pour éclater la flotte ennemie, y a plusieurs astuces qui marchent bien:
Faire diversion avec une ou plusieurs petites flottes pour soit occuper flotte adverse et utiliser ta flotte principale pour la conquête, soit splitter la flotte ennemies et du coup tendre des embuscadesAttirer la flotte ennemie au large et rapidement conquérir une ou deux de ses planètes, attendre que l'IA les libère et recommencer jus qu'à arracher la paix blancheEn début de partie la différence de puissance peut être comblées avec un spatioport + une ou deux stations de défense, du coup amener la flotte ennemie à suivre ta flotte pour l'amener dans un système fortifé peut te sauver la mise

----------


## Cedski

> [*]En début de partie la différence de puissance peut être comblées avec un spatioport + une ou deux stations de défense, du coup amener la flotte ennemie à suivre ta flotte pour l'amener dans un système fortifé peut te sauver la mise[/LIST]


C'est exactement ce que je veux faire (ma flotte + 1 spatioport et je pense qu'il y passe) mais la réalisation est plus tendu que prévue. je vais essayer de diviser ma flotte pour l'attirer dans le traquenard.

----------


## Visslar

Première partie et je commence à ne plus trop savoir que faire.
J'ai pris l'ONU pour commencer. Je suis devenu la 1ère puissance du jeu, sans que personne ne viennent m’embêter. 
Finalement, j'ai décidé de faire la guerre à mon voisin en exigeant qu'il libère les planètes occupés (je ne peux pas faire de guerre d'expansion à cause de mon éthique).

Je lui ai roulé dessus, lui et son allié. Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé comment envahir une planète. Je peux les bombarder mais je ne peux pas envoyer de troupes au sol. J'ai vu qu'il existait des vaisseaux de transport mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'option pour les fabriquer.
Finalement j'ai libéré deux planètes d'un autre empire. Il était tellement content et faible qu'il a accepté de devenir mon vassal.

C'est bien sympa tout ça, mais je ne sais pas trop comment gagner le jeu. J'ai fondé une fédération et un seul empire a bien voulu la rejoindre.
Il existe une autre fédération qui réuni davantage d'empire. Je ne vois pas trop comment les inciter à rejoindre ma fédération.

A part ça, il ne se passe pas grand chose dans ma partie, je me développe tranquillement.. J'aimerais mettre un bon coup de pied dans la fourmilière pour que ça bouge un peu, mais je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre.

Et rien à voir, mais j'ai une faction xenophile qui ne me donne pas d'influence parce que j'ai soit disant des esclaves, sauf que pas du tout. C'est un bug ou un truc m'échappe ?

----------


## Lalatina

Pour envahir:
onglet armée de planètes. recruter. quand ton bonhomme est prêt il passe en colonne de gauche. après tu clique sur embarquer et ça crée un vaisseau de transport en orbite de la planète.




J'aime le jeu mais obligé de dire que :
pour le fait de gagner ben n'essaie pas  ::XD::  (il faut coloniser la moitiée de la galaxie) trop long trop chiant. Arrête quand tu sens que tu domines ou après avoir one shot la crise de fin.
et remuer la fourmilière pareil  ::XD::  n'essaie pas. Stellaris c'est un jeu de zen contemplation de ton empire que se developpe c'est tout.

----------


## bobjohn

J'avais commencer ma première partie à la 1.2, j'avais fait des mollusques xenophobe et militariste, ma stratégie consistait à construire la plus grosse flotte possible le plus rapidement possible afin de surpasser en puissance les empires voisins pour ensuite les conquérir. Cela fait je remplaçais progressivement la popu locale à coup de purge et de réimplantation. Cette belle aventure c'est arrêtée quand je me suis rendu compte qu j'avais connement oublié de prendre en compte la variable d'habitabilité des planètes et que mes mollusques habitués aux mondes tropicaux n'ont guère aimer êtres envoyer sur une planète arctique. Du coup leur bonheur baisse, du coup ils sont devenus communistes, du coups ils étaient plus trop content des purges, du coup leur bonheur à encore baisser, du coup ma productivité s'est cassée la gueule. Et c'est ainsi que, hait de tous, cerner par des rivaux bien trop fort pour lui, mon empire c'est effondrer sur lui même. Après mettre replier dans mon bunker avec ma suite j'ai décider d’arrêter le jeu là.

Puis, avec l'arrivé du dlc et tout ça, j'ai décider de m'y remettre, après un patchage intensif me voici donc en 1.6 à recommencer une nouvelle partie avec des plantoids doué d'une conscience collective. Alors que j'avais pris des trous de vers pour mes mollusques eux je leur ait foutu des hyperlines. Ça change en terme de gameplay. ça coïncide avec le fait que cette fois-ci je suis parti sur un truc plus peace. En quelques sorte. Plutôt que de dévorer les empires, je me contente de les empécher de se développer en installant des avant-postes sur les systèmes clés les empêchant ainsi de les revendiquer. Ça marche plutôt bien pour l'instant, j'ai trois planètes de colonisés, trois autres dans mon domaine en attente. L'empire voisin du mien ne m'aime pas trop du fait que quelque légères tension frontalière et du fait que je soit un hive mind, mais on à conclut un pacte de non-agression. J'ai unlock la terraformation, il me manque juste les credit énergétiques nécessaire et je pourrait transformer ces mondes inutiles en des choses très intéressantes.

----------


## Visslar

> Pour envahir:
> onglet armée de planètes. recruter. quand ton bonhomme est prêt il passe en colonne de gauche. après tu clique sur embarquer et ça crée un vaisseau de transport en orbite de la planète.


Ah merci ! Je me sens con.




> J'aime le jeu mais obligé de dire que :
> pour le fait de gagner ben n'essaie pas  (il faut coloniser la moitiée de la galaxie) trop long trop chiant. Arrête quand tu sens que tu domines ou après avoir one shot la crise de fin.
> et remuer la fourmilière pareil  n'essaie pas. Stellaris c'est un jeu de zen contemplation de ton empire que se developpe c'est tout.


Pas vu de crise pour l'instant. Je vais attendre encore un peu.
Il faudrait d'autres conditions de victoire, j'imagine que ça viendra avec les DLCs.

----------


## Nov

> Il faudrait d'autres conditions de victoire, j'imagine que ça viendra avec les DLCs.


Ne compte pas trop dessus quand-même. Comme le disait Lalatina, Stellaris n'est pas vraiment un jeu "à victoire" comme peuvent l'être Civilization ou Endless Space. Ca m'est déjà arrivé de conquérir toute la galaxie dans certaines de mes parties (seul ou avec une fédération), mais ce n'est pas véritablement le but.

----------


## Longwelwind

Idéalement, il faudrait aucune conditions de victoire.
Tout comme sur les autres jeux Paradox, il faut pas spécialement essayer d'avoir un but ou un objectif final de ta partie, mais se donner des mini-objectifs au fur et à mesure et que le jeu soit assez aléatoire pour qu'on ne puisse pas exactement faire ce que l'on veut et pour augmenter la rejouabilité au fil des playthroughs.

----------


## Tenebris

Les crises de fin de partie ça m'a quand même fait l'effet d'une bonne grosse claque dans la tronche. Question promenade zen ça se pose là 😛 
Ça fait un peu le même effet que la première rencontre avec un boss bien violent d'un Dark souls.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Idéalement, il faudrait aucune conditions de victoire.
> Tout comme sur les autres jeux Paradox, il faut pas spécialement essayer d'avoir un but ou un objectif final de ta partie, mais se donner des mini-objectifs au fur et à mesure et que le jeu soit assez aléatoire pour qu'on ne puisse pas exactement faire ce que l'on veut et pour augmenter la rejouabilité au fil des playthroughs.


Sauf que contrairement aux autres jeux Pdx, on ne peut pas se donner pour objectif de faire mieux que tel pays sur la période dans la réalité.
Il faut qu'il y ait des objectifs, pas forcément pour clôturer la partie, mais pour donner un ou plusieurs fils conducteurs au joueur.

Se fixer ses propres objectifs, dans un jeu aussi ouvert et manquant de contenu sur la fin, c'est pas facile, et moins motivant que quand on veut devenir empereur du saint empire avec la France, ou conquérir les USA avec l'URSS.

----------


## Lawthrall

Pour ma part je suis vite passé en mode ia Difficile et agressive sinon c'est trop ennuyant

----------


## IriK

Coucou les Moissonneurs  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Coucou les Moissonneurs


Plutot les inhibiteurs

----------


## Valdr

> Plutot les inhibiteurs


Ou les borgs, pour le design des vaisseaux

----------


## Anonyme899

pitet. Je ne suis pas très fan de star trek à la base.  ::P: 

Sinon,

je suis en train de faire une partie en 1.6.1.

Ca s'est quand même bien amélioré comme jeu.

----------


## Ruadir

> Ou les borgs, pour le design des vaisseaux



Ou encore les Berserkers.

----------


## Cedski

il y a pas mal d'events sympa oui. L’exploration est encore plus sympa.

J'ai de DLC leviathans ça apportent pas mal de trucs je pense aussi.

Par contre l'IA (normale) est totalement nulle en cas de guerre. Me rapellais pas de ça à ce point...

----------


## Longwelwind

> Sauf que contrairement aux autres jeux Pdx, on ne peut pas se donner pour objectif de faire mieux que tel pays sur la période dans la réalité.
> Il faut qu'il y ait des objectifs, pas forcément pour clôturer la partie, mais pour donner un ou plusieurs fils conducteurs au joueur.
> 
> Se fixer ses propres objectifs, dans un jeu aussi ouvert et manquant de contenu sur la fin, c'est pas facile, et moins motivant que quand on veut devenir empereur du saint empire avec la France, ou conquérir les USA avec l'URSS.


Je suis pas sur qu'il faille spécialement que le jeu soit historique que pour que les joueurs puissent se donner des objectifs.

Personnelement, je pense pas que les devs veulent orienter le jeu comme un 4X classique, mais plus comme un simulateur de galaxie où des histoires se créent d'elles-même, et où les joueurs ont pas le contrôle sur tous les éléments du jeu. J'ai envie que ce soit possible de perdre une grosse partie de son empire ou de se faire vassaliser par un autre empire (sans que ce soit spécialement entièrement notre faute) mais que la partie continue à être fun.
Si ils dédient des ressources à créer des objectifs finaux, ça rendra le jeu plus "compétitif" et ça poussera les devs à faire en sorte que le joueur puisse tout contrôler dans son empire, sinon il pourrait perdre des parties sans que ce ne soit de sa faute.

Dans tous les cas, on va attendre de voir ce que les devs vont faire, mais je pense pas qu'ajouter des objectifs de victoire soient vraiment ce dont le jeu ait besoin.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si ils dédient des ressources à créer des objectifs finaux, ça rendra le jeu plus "compétitif" et ça poussera les devs à faire en sorte que le joueur puisse tout contrôler dans son empire, sinon il pourrait perdre des parties sans que ce ne soit de sa faute.


Justement, ils pourraient créer des objectifs pas finaux, comme d'avoir x ressources rares différentes, ou tant de revenus, ou de planètes colonisées, ou d'approbation moyenne chez tout le monde. Des objectifs qui conditionnent le développement de l'empire, qui apportent un bonus pour pousser à les suivre, mais qu'on atteint pour se concentrer ensuite sur l'objectif suivant et pas pour terminer la partie.

----------


## Nov

> Justement, ils pourraient créer des objectifs pas finaux, comme d'avoir x ressources rares différentes, ou tant de revenus, ou de planètes colonisées, ou d'approbation moyenne chez tout le monde. Des objectifs qui conditionnent le développement de l'empire, qui apportent un bonus pour pousser à les suivre, mais qu'on atteint pour se concentrer ensuite sur l'objectif suivant et pas pour terminer la partie.


C'est un peu ce qu'avait préconisé Wiz (le game director de Stellaris) lors d'un stream.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Justement, ils pourraient créer des objectifs pas finaux, comme d'avoir x ressources rares différentes, ou tant de revenus, ou de planètes colonisées, ou d'approbation moyenne chez tout le monde. Des objectifs qui conditionnent le développement de l'empire, qui apportent un bonus pour pousser à les suivre, mais qu'on atteint pour se concentrer ensuite sur l'objectif suivant et pas pour terminer la partie.


Carrément et ça permettrait d'émuler la géopolitique qui manque tant à ce jeu.

----------


## Cedski

> C'est un peu ce qu'avait préconisé Wiz (le game director de Stellaris) lors d'un stream.


C'est ce qui se passe au début avec le tuto activé.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Justement, ils pourraient créer des objectifs pas finaux, comme d'avoir x ressources rares différentes, ou tant de revenus, ou de planètes colonisées, ou d'approbation moyenne chez tout le monde. Des objectifs qui conditionnent le développement de l'empire, qui apportent un bonus pour pousser à les suivre, mais qu'on atteint pour se concentrer ensuite sur l'objectif suivant et pas pour terminer la partie.


ba déjà faudrait que plein de choses ne soient pas intégrées en tant que pseudo-placeholders. Les factions, les agendas et les mandats c'est "mignon" mais ça manque réellement d'épaisseur. LEs factions ca devrait être beaucoup plus casse-ponpon. ca fait 100 ans environ que j'ai la faction des amis de la liberté qui réclame un régime démocratique. Ils sont juste les deux tiers de mon empire à 40% de satisfaction.  ::XD::  RAF. 
"Je suis l'empereur et je merde les gueux. 
Ok chef."
Idem pour les mandats .C'est juste répétitif à souhait, ne pas le faire n'entraine qu'un malus de bonheur. Faire les même en boucle c'est chiant.
Avoir des mandats de stations impossible à réaliser c'est aussi un peu idiot. Là aussi il y a beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre.

Les traditions aussi c'est un peu plat. On accumule son unité, et on achète les tradi qui vont bien pour avoir des bonus pété du slip sans que ce soit forcément en relation avec la nature de son empire. Moé. bof. Perso j'ai pris supremacy et diplomacy alors que j'ai fait de l'expansion comme un porc.

Un système d'expérience accumulée à la HoI3 ca aurait été plus fin et de loin. Et beaucoup plus en phase avec l'idée que les tradis doivent refléter le gameplay choisi. Chose qu'on peut lier ensuite avec les agendas via des quêtes.

Faudrait aussi plus de quêtes qui s'étendent réellement sur la durée. Au moins une par ethos ou civics.

Faudrait aussi que les ressources stratégiques soient réellement stratégique mais là c'est un problème d'IA qui doit pouvoir le gérer également. Ce dernier point étant apparemment un obstacle insurmontable.

----------


## Cedski

Dites moi c'est curieux j'ai une faction qui me pose soucis, soit disant que j'ai des aliens en esclavage ou que je permets d'en avoir, ce qui est faux, c'est interdit dans mon Empire. (le petit point rouge)

J'ai 2 pop de robots, est-ce que c'est considéré de facto comme des "aliens" réduit en esclavage ? C'est le seul truc que je vois qui pourrait faire ça... 

Ca fait quand même un -20% de bonheur sur toute cette faction, qui du coup ne me permet plus d'avoir d'influence en plus...

----------


## Aramchek

> Dites moi c'est curieux j'ai une faction qui me pose soucis, soit disant que j'ai des aliens en esclavage ou que je permets d'en avoir, ce qui est faux, c'est interdit dans mon Empire. (le petit point rouge)
> 
> J'ai 2 pop de robots, est-ce que c'est considéré de facto comme des "aliens" réduit en esclavage ? C'est le seul truc que je vois qui pourrait faire ça... 
> 
> Ca fait quand même un -20% de bonheur sur toute cette faction, qui du coup ne me permet plus d'avoir d'influence en plus...


Fait une sauvegarde détruit les et regarde ce qu'il se passe.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> Dites moi c'est curieux j'ai une faction qui me pose soucis, soit disant que j'ai des aliens en esclavage ou que je permets d'en avoir, ce qui est faux, c'est interdit dans mon Empire. (le petit point rouge)
> 
> J'ai 2 pop de robots, est-ce que c'est considéré de facto comme des "aliens" réduit en esclavage ? C'est le seul truc que je vois qui pourrait faire ça... 
> 
> Ca fait quand même un -20% de bonheur sur toute cette faction, qui du coup ne me permet plus d'avoir d'influence en plus...


PErso j'ai un synthetique hérité d'une conquête qui est en esclave alors que l'esclavage est prohibé et qu'il a tout ses droits.

----------


## Cedski

Bon c'est bien ça, en fait je ne voyais pas comment les détruire, j'ai trouvé, et c'est "logique" du coup, vu que pour les IAs j'ai deux choix : esclavage ou interdiction (du coup l'interdiction détruit les pops, et je n'ai plus le malus).
Le problème c'est un peu le choix du mot, "aliens". L'autre problème c'est que pour moi les robots ne sont pas des IAs. pas encore du moins.

----------


## Cedski

Bon le jeu c'est quand même pas mal amélioré avec les derniers patch/DLC. (j'ai le dernier DLC + léviathans)

je suis en mid game, donc dans un "creux" mais il y a quand même toujours quelque chose à faire (genre la guerre.  ::ninja:: ). Il y a encore quelques events sympa. (mis beaucoup moins qu'au début, certes)

je viens de me rendre compte qu'on pouvait changer les modules sur chaque vaisseau, je ne comprenais pas à quoi servait certaines armes aussi.  :^_^:  (genre les torpilles, les points de défense...)
mais du coup je vais pouvoir m'amuser sur les designs... 

Bon par contre - mais comme quasi tous les 4X "standard" - je commence à m'envoler très très sérieusement par rapport aux IAs. Du genre j'ai 500 pop vs 250 pour la plus grosse (je ne tiens pas compte des empires déchus), je suis en 2315, alors qu'au départ (genre 30 ans), j'étais très  la bourre (manque de planètes colonisables dans mon coin). Faut dire que les secteurs se développent très très bien de mon point de vue (j'ai mis équilibré/ garder les ressources / pas de construction spatiale), et avec la terraformation très (trop) rapide et vraiment pas (assez) chère, le développement est exponentiel et quasi en se tournant les pouces avec les planètes terraformables dans les secteurs (et je continue l'expension territoriale de l'autre, à la main, même si j'arrive au bout maintenant).

Mais bref je m'amuse bien, et c'est bien l'essentiel.

L'ergonomie s'est aussi passablement amélioré, je prend exemple pour la colonisation, c'est presque trop facile.  :^_^:  
Le seul défaut qui reste c'est l'accès au spatioports qui sont dans un secteur...

----------


## Gebeka

Salut les canards,

Malgré pas mal de critiques mitigées, pour l'instant je m'amuse bien.
Première partie avec une race xenophile / matérialiste, on s'étend comme des zergs, mais sympas.
J'aurais peut-être pas du mettre l'IA en medium, pour l'instant j'ai l'impression de pas trop avoir de challenge.

J'ai deux questions :
- Y'a-t-il une autre stratégie que s'étendre comme un malade ? Vu le retour sur investissement de la colonisation, j'ai du mal à voir comment.
- Peut-on connaître le mode de FTL des autres civilisations ? (hormis dans le cas évident où on voir les stations de wormhole)

----------


## Deizama

Alors si mes souvenirs sont bons :

- La guerre est primordiale dans Stellaris, même si j'aurais préféré qu'il en soit autrement. Il est quand même à noter que tu peux rejoindre une fédération de "gentil" et de réunir un maximum de monde pour finalement mettre à mal les derniers "méchants" pour gagner si c'est ce que tu souhaites. Par contre si tu es pacifiste tu ne pas déclarer la guerre comme tu le souhaites, alors même dans une fédération c'est galère... J'aimerais les aimer mais les pacifistes sont vraiment pas gâtés.

- Si tu vois une de leur flotte, tu peux cliquer dessus et t'auras un icone avec un vaisseau et une loupe afin de voir l'équipement de ses vaisseaux. Tu verras vers la droite différents modules (trou de ver, hyperligne ou distorsion). En dehors de ce menu, je ne crois pas savoir.  ::(:

----------


## Gebeka

> Alors si mes souvenirs sont bons :
> 
> - La guerre est primordiale dans Stellaris, même si j'aurais préféré qu'il en soit autrement. Il est quand même à noter que tu peux rejoindre une fédération de "gentil" et de réunir un maximum de monde pour finalement mettre à mal les derniers "méchants" pour gagner si c'est ce que tu souhaites. Par contre si tu es pacifiste tu ne pas déclarer la guerre comme tu le souhaites, alors même dans une fédération c'est galère... J'aimerais les aimer mais les pacifistes sont vraiment pas gâtés.
> 
> - Si tu vois une de leur flotte, tu peux cliquer dessus et t'auras un icone avec un vaisseau et une loupe afin de voir l'équipement de ses vaisseaux. Tu verras vers la droite différents modules (trou de ver, hyperligne ou distorsion). En dehors de ce menu, je ne crois pas savoir.


Aha, merci pour l'idée de cliquer sur les vaisseaux !

Je prépare une petite guerre avec un voisin immédiat et je vais pouvoir voir si ça vaut le coup de mettre en place des "choke points" sur les hyperlanes ou pas.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Le prochain patch s'appelera Capek, et contiendra un rework de l'habitabilité, et les planetes de différents types auront différents modificateurs pour la génération de ressource (grossomerdo chaud = plus de mineraux, tempéré plus de bouffe, et froid, plus d'énergie)

----------


## Wolfram

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1029455/




> Planetary Deposits
> Along with the change to habitability, we have also changed the way resource deposits are generated on habitable worlds. Rather than all habitable worlds having the exact same chance to generate the different kind of resource deposits, we have now broken it up a bit by climate as follows:
> 
> Wet Climate planets (Continental, Ocean, Tropical) are more likely to generate food and society research deposits.
> Frozen Climate planets (Arctic, Tundra, Alpine) are more likely to generate mineral and engineering research deposits.
> Dry Climate planets (Desert, Arid, Savanna) are more likely to generate energy and physics research deposits.
> Gaia planets are more likely to generate mixed deposits and strategic resources.
> 
> Of course, this does not mean that you will *only* find those types of desposits on such planets - it simply means they are more likely to be found there.

----------


## IriK

Si j'ai bien compris, ça irait pour toute les planètes ?
Grossière erreur a mon sens de donner un bonus de nourriture pour les tempérés, vue que cela irait à contre courant d'une spécialisation d'une race a son biotope, quelque soit le climat, et donc de sa nourriture locale adapté de même.

----------


## Darkath

> Si j'ai bien compris, ça irait pour toute les planètes ?
> Grossière erreur a mon sens de donner un bonus de nourriture pour les tempérés, vue que cela irait à contre courant d'une spécialisation d'une race a son biotope, quelque soit le climat, et donc de sa nourriture locale adapté de même.


C'est pas parceque les fennecs vivent dans le désert et que leur nourriture est adaptée, qu'ils ont autant a bouffer qu'un renard champêtre.

----------


## Cedski

Du coup je ne connaissais pas Capek, 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Guerre_des_salamandres

 ::love::

----------


## IriK

> C'est pas parceque les fennecs vivent dans le désert et que leur nourriture est adaptée, qu'ils ont autant a bouffer qu'un renard champêtre.


Je parle de la nourriture elle même, pas du nourri.
Va me dire qu'une plante du désert/toundra/montagne dans la jungle équatoriale sera au top pour son développement  :tired:

----------


## Pitagor

> Va me dire qu'une plante du désert/toundra/montagne dans la jungle équatoriale sera au top pour son développement


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma%C3%AFs

----------


## IriK

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ma%C3%AFs


Mais oui, surtout quand on sait que le Maïs a une consommation d'eau et de pesticides immense par rapport à ses apports nutritifs, en plus de servir principalement de fourrage au bétail !  ::lol:: 

'fin bref. Au moins l'ergonomie de gestion de la colonisation et terraformation sera plus appréciable.

----------


## Gebeka

La "spécialisation" des planètes, ça va donner un peu de différentiation entre les races, mais j'espère que ça ne dégénèrera pas trop.

Genre tu prends une civ aride, t'as que des caillasses à bouffer pour tout le early game et les océaniques deviennent OP. :D

----------


## Darkath

> La "spécialisation" des planètes, ça va donner un peu de différentiation entre les races, mais j'espère que ça ne dégénèrera pas trop.
> 
> Genre tu prends une civ aride, t'as que des caillasses à bouffer pour tout le early game et les océaniques deviennent OP. :D



Du coup les races qui se sont adaptées ou qui ont été modifiées seront considérés comme des sous-espèce de la principale :

----------


## Visslar

Y a moyen de parler à une fédération pour s'allier avec ?
Un empire est apparu sur la map, il est ultra puissant, personne ne rivalise avec et tous les empires se font grignoter petit à petit.

----------


## Darkath

Tu peux pas vraiment t'allier avec une fédération, tu peux signer un traité d'association qui fait juste monter tes relations avec les membres je crois, et sinon faut qu'un membre t'invite et que les autres soit d'accord pour te faire rentrer via un vote.

----------


## Kiy0me

:Rock:

----------


## Kiy0me

Stellaris Dev Diary #74 - Genemodding Templates

----------


## Molina

Salut les canards. Alors ça devient quoi Stellaris ? Avec les soldes, j'ai pris Utopia mais je voudrais pas me dégouter du jeu.

----------


## Oor-tael

Ça devient que plus tu attends plus il est bon. 
Mais que c'est toujours pas la révolution.

----------


## Darkath

C'est toujours le meilleur parmis la concurrence

----------


## Molina

Bon ben j'ai refait une partie. Même problème qu'à la sortie, gros coup de mou au milieu après un début de partie prometteur. La seule chose à faire c'est de faire chier les voisins en colonisant leur frontière et préparer une guerre. Faut dire que j'ai pas de Fallen, et il y a énormément de pacifiste dans ma galaxie. Ca limite le grabuge. 
Il y a eu du bon dans l'interface je trouve (m'enfin, ça fait un an que j'ai pas rejoué au jeu). Il manque vraiment des évents en milieu de partie et des interactions un peu plus poussées avec les voisins/et ou nos PNJ.  Après le jeu est cool, j'ai comme objectif de changer ma population en robot et de créer des anneaux partout. Mais j'ai encore cette désagréable impression de jouer un tableur excel, où chaque action entraine juste un changement de stat quelques part.

----------


## Esprit

En effet, j'aimerais qu'ils bossent leur milieu de partie, que ça soit des évents ou des features pour le RP et avoir la sensation de vivre quelque chose au lieu de faire un changement sur les planètes que j'aime absolument pas -_-

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon j'ai relancé le bouzin post acquisition d'Utopia (et pour me sevrer de Factorio, j'avoue  ::'(: ), mené une partie en ironman jusqu'à l'endgame. 

Ça a bien progressé, mais on y est toujours pas j'ai l'impression. Au delà du fameux coup de mou de milieu de partie que perso j'ai pas réellement ressenti, c'est surtout la brouette de systèmes de jeu pas finis qui fait mal. Les megastructures type ringworld and co sont funs, mais quand je vois l'état de la diplomatie ou de l'A.I je grince des dents.

Exemple, j'ai pas pu terminer ma partie pour cause d'impasse : the scourge est arrivé par l'autre bout de la map, a bouffé une grosse partie de l'empire AI local (vu qu'il a été infoutu d'y résister, malgré une force militaire bien suffisante sans parler de ses alliés), jusqu'à arriver chez moi (et donc de s'être bien développé sur la map). J'arrive à produire suffisamment de forces pour garder les flottes ennemies en respect, mais vu que les autres factions AI passent leur temps a envoyer des stacks de 10k contre les 60k scourge, impossible de reprendre le terrain et d'éradiquer la menace. D'ailleurs, j'ai été vassalisé peu de temps avant par un fallen empire qui a bousillé une bonne partie de la map, mais l'overlord n'est pas foutu de filer un coup de main (par contre il tabasse des voisins à moi pour me filer leurs planètes...). Et bien entendu aucun moyen d'orienter ce petit monde ou d'appeler du renfort. Frustrant.

Résultat j'ai réinstallé EU IV, et la fluidité du gameplay fait du bien en sortant de Stellaris. Comprend pas comment, en ayant des projets aussi aboutis qu'EU sur ces aspects particuliers, on peut encore avoir des moignons de gameplay sur Stellaris dans ces mêmes domaines.

Bref et imho, y'a du progrès mais je le conseillerais toujours pas en l'état, y'a bien mieux en 4X et bien mieux en grande stratégie à l'heure actuelle. La sauce ne prend toujours pas suffisamment dans l'entre-deux pour justifier de jouer à Stellaris plutôt qu'à d'autres titres, et ce quel que soit l'aspect : le 4X est mieux foutu dans Civ V, Gal civ ou encore endless space/legend, l'aspect grande stratégie tiens pas la route face aux autres franchises paradox et même niveau storytelling émergent je le trouve très en deçà d'un CK2. 

Par ailleurs je regrette vraiment que le jeu soit tellement orienté vers l’agression militaire (notamment en milieu de partie), surtout avec des systèmes de jeu pas au niveau. Entre les déséquilibres des armements et des chassis, le peu de stratégie possible sur les engagements, les combats au sol posés comme un cheveux sur la soupe et j'en passe, y'a de quoi être déprimé. Au final Stellaris manque aussi de répondant sur cet aspect, et si on veut vraiment pew pew dans un semi 4X spatial en temps réel, un bon Sins of a Solar empire Rebellion me semble au final faire mieux l'affaire.


Je reste optimiste cela dit, y'a du très gros potentiel mais y'a encore beaucoup de boulot pour y arriver, donc à l'année prochaine après quelques patchs/dlc supplémentaires pour voir où on en est.  :;):

----------


## Tenebris

Quelques modifications à venir bienvenues pour certains vaisseaux/armes.




> Hello everyone and welcome to another Stellaris dev diary. Today we'll be talking about some changes to ship balance, components and behaviour coming in the 1.8 'Čapek' update. All changes mentioned here are part of the free update.
> 
> Dressing the Corvettes
> As anyone who follows the regular discussions in the Stellaris community would have a hard time not knowing, the hot balance topic of the last month or two has been 'naked corvettes'. The term naked corvette refers to using a basic corvette hull fitted with only basic, starting weaponry, eschewing shields, armor and more advanced technology. The reason this is considered such a powerful strategy is because these corvettes are extremely cost-efficient: While a fully fitted out corvette with all the best technologies might be two to three times more effective, it also costs up to ten times as much due to the fact that component mineral cost scales far more than their actual effectiveness, particularly for weapons.
> 
> In order to address this, we've gone over the cost of essentially every component and ship hull in the game. The base cost of the corvette hull was raised (a starting corvette now costs 100 instead of ~60), component costs were reduced, and the way component cost increases with technology was majorly cut down: Where a small blue laser would previously cost twice as much as a small red laser, it now only costs 3.5 minerals to the red lasers' 3.0, an increase of only ~16% instead of 100%. Similar changes were done to utility and required components, and many components had their base cost majorly slashed, so that it should now always be worthwhile to use those hard-earned technologies to upgrade your ships.
> 
> 
> While we were changing the ship component costs, we also decided to make some more general balance changes. Many weapons and utilities had their values tuned to be more balanced, here are some of the highlights:
> ...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Et la traduction en français (toujours bienvenue) de ce carnet de développement sur Mundus Bellicus :
https://www.mundusbellicus.fr/545306...urs-composants

----------


## Kiy0me

Prochain DLC payant : Synthetic Dawn, avec des empires robots jouables dès le départ, un empire déchu robot, des révoltes de robots et des voix de robots.

#skynet #borg #lafinbleuedemasseffect3 #saucésiçacoûtepasunbras

Edit : Et voici le dev diary sur les empires robots.

----------


## Oor-tael

Quand je suis le développement de Stellaris, j'ai l'impression de voir un type qui s'acharne à décorer amoureusement son salon et sa chambre à coucher dans les moindres détails, alors que dans la cuisine il y a encore des câbles qui pendent et de la tapisserie à décoller.
Et ça me fait de la peine.

----------


## Da-Soth

Oui j'ai la même impression. Le gars qui met des néons bleus et un spoiler avant à sa voiture qui a toujours un moteur de tondeuse à gazon pour rester dans l'analogie.

Ou alors c'est nous qui sommes complètement à côté de la plaque. Le jeu est terminé maintenant on passe aux fioritures, aux dorures et aux anges moulés dans le plâtre.

----------


## Tenebris

Quand est-ce qu'ils vont enfin se concentrer sur l'espionnage... C'est vraiment comme vous dites, un moteur de tondeuse à gazon avec des néons  :WTF:

----------


## Da-Soth

Et le commerce, la diplomatie, les ressources geo-politiques, bref, tout ce qui pourrait rendre intéressant le mid-game.

----------


## Turgon

Sont-ils encore vraiment capables de faire des systèmes de jeu complexes comme Victoria ou CK2 ? Je ne sais pas. J'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas. Ou sinon Victoria 3 va laisser un goût très, très amer à beaucoup de gens.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Victoria 3 va laisser un goût très, très amer à beaucoup de gens.


Ca dépend. il y aura des zombies?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Sont-ils encore vraiment capables de faire des systèmes de jeu complexes comme Victoria ou CK2 ? Je ne sais pas. J'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas. Ou sinon Victoria 3 va laisser un goût très, très amer à beaucoup de gens.


Arrête tu vas nous porter la poisse ! De toute manière si jamais ça sort ça sera dans ouat mille ans.. Pas de sortie, pas de déception  ::P:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Sont-ils encore vraiment capables de faire des systèmes de jeu complexes comme Victoria ou CK2 ? Je ne sais pas. J'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas. Ou sinon Victoria 3 va laisser un goût très, très amer à beaucoup de gens.


C'est surprenant, sachant qu'ils ont encore des systèmes fonctionnels actuellement qu'ils pourraient juste transposer à stellaris, au moins dans un premier temps. J'avais déjà pas compris à la release, au moment où ça a débattu de la pauvreté des conditions de victoire, pourquoi ils n'étaient pas partis sur le système de points + leaderboard habituel (qui permet aussi d'avoir des façons de jouer alternatives). Idem pour la diplo, le commerce, etc...

En fait j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un postulat de l'équipe de vouloir à tous prix se démarquer des autres titres de grande stratégie de Paradox, quitte à faire moins bien au final. Ce serait fort crétin, mais connaissant un peu le monde de la gestion de projet, ça se serait déjà vu (et plus souvent que le bon sens commanderait  :tired: ).

----------


## Darkath

> En fait j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un postulat de l'équipe de vouloir à tous prix se démarquer des autres titres de grande stratégie de Paradox, quitte à faire moins bien au final. Ce serait fort crétin, mais connaissant un peu le monde de la gestion de projet, ça se serait déjà vu (et plus souvent que le bon sens commanderait ).


Ils ont longtemps refuser d'enrichir le gameplay dynastique d'EU4 pour cette raison exacte. Ils ne veulent pas que les fonctionnalités d'un jeu empiètent sur un autre.

----------


## Nelfe

Comme ils refusent de faire un DLC sur la fin du XVeme siècle et le late game pour CK2 pour pas empiéter sur EU4 (dixit un dev qui l'avait clairement dit).

----------


## MikeFriks

Ils se foutent clairement de la gueule de monde ... je n'achète plus rien de Paradox maintenant, tant pis. Ils le ressentiront dans les notes à nouveau avec leurs pauvres DLC qui apportent des boules de nowel sur un sapin tout sec et sans aiguilles ...

----------


## Groufac

> décorer amoureusement son salon et sa chambre à coucher dans les moindres détails, alors que dans la cuisine il y a encore des câbles qui pendent et de la tapisserie à décoller.





> des néons bleus et un spoiler avant à sa voiture qui a toujours un moteur de tondeuse à gazon





> des boules de nowel sur un sapin tout sec et sans aiguilles


Qui dit mieux?  ::o:

----------


## Whiskey

Pas vu passer, mais le nouveau DLC de stellaris synthetic est a 9.99 € en preco sur le site de paradox.

----------


## zivilain

Je viens de relancer une partie après ne pas avoir joué depuis des lustres et que de changements (traditions, gouvernements, vaisseaux, etc) certains sympas d'autres moins. Par contre les secteurs, c'est toujours la même merde infâme. L'IA fait toujours n'importe quoi avec quand elle en fait quelque chose d'ailleurs... Ils n'ont toujours pas réglé ce gros point noir et je trouve c'est limite foutage de gueule, de sortir des DLC à la chaine quand un pan du jeu déconne ainsi depuis le début...

----------


## Garven

Salut les Canards !

J'ai aussi relancé une partie et je rencontre un soucis... Lorsque je veux modifier les vaisseaux après changement d'armes ou autres, le groupe de vaisseaux prend l'ordre de s'améliorer mais... ne s'améliore pas... 
Si je divise la flotte certains vaisseaux s'améliore mais d'autres refuses... une idée ?
Ce sont, à la base à exactement les même vaisseaux.

----------


## Nelfe

Manque de ressource peut-être ?

----------


## Garven

> Manque de ressource peut-être ?


Je vais regarder !

Merci de la réponse rapide !

----------


## Kiy0me

Vérifie aussi que tous tes vaisseaux ont le même type de FTL (on sait jamais) et qu'ils soient tous sortis de FTL (on sait jamais²). Vérifie aussi que les spatioports où tu améliores ta/tes flotte(s) n'ont pas de construction en cours.

Edit : Tant que j'y suis, le patch note de la 1.8

----------


## AKDrum

Synthetic Dawn est sortie avec le patch 1.8.

Voilà voilà...



Spoiler Alert! 






 ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Je n'ai toujours pas remis les mains dessus depuis sa sortie, y'a moyen de la jouer autre que gros bourrin ou toujours pas ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je n'ai toujours pas remis les mains dessus depuis sa sortie, y'a moyen de la jouer autre que gros bourrin ou toujours pas ?


Tu peux mais ça ne mène à rien (pas de condition de victoire), et tu devras quoi qu'il arrive investir pas mal dans le militaire pour te défendre, dissuader, et faire face à l'event de endgame.

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Oor-tael

> Tu peux mais ça ne mène à rien (pas de condition de victoire), et tu devras quoi qu'il arrive investir pas mal dans le militaire pour te défendre, dissuader, et faire face à l'event de endgame.


Qu'il faille de toute façon investir dans le militaire, ça c'est normal. Si vis pacem para bellum, vérité éternelle. En revanche que ça ne mène à rien, ça c'est effectivement ridicule et catastrophique pour la rejouabilité. 
Ça va faire 10 mois que je n'y ai pas rejoué : j'attends encore et toujours que le gameplay soit étoffé au lieu d'être décoré.

----------


## LeLiquid

Oui ça ne me dérange pas de devoir investir dans le militaire c'est normal, mais j'aimerai tant qu'il y ait un système commercial qui tienne la route.. Dans EU4 qu'on joue la France ou bien Venise, même si le militaire reste primordial, on joue pas vraiment les mêmes objectifs.

M'enfin bon je me doutais bien que la réponse serait négative malheureusement..

----------


## Darkath

Disons que maintenant la gestion de ton empire et le gameplay change pas mal avec les nouveaux systemes de pops, d'éthiques et de "civics", mais au niveau de l'interaction entre les empires c'est toujours proche du néant.

----------


## LeLiquid

::|: 

Ils sont chiants, ils arrivent bien à le faire sur leurs autres jeux, je comprend pas comment ils peuvent passer à ce point à coté.

----------


## Kruos

Question : Y a des conditions de victoire autres que militaire dans les autres jeux Paradox?

----------


## LeLiquid

Y'a pas de conditions de victoires dans les autres jeux paradox. Juste un système de score.

----------


## IriK

> Question : Y a des conditions de victoire autres que militaire dans les autres jeux Paradox?


Il y a un système de points combinant à peu près tout dans la pluparts de leurs jeux.

----------


## Da-Soth

Dans Europa, la plupart des Haut Faits sont de bonnes conditions de victoire.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Je suis leur vache à lait, comme d'hab j'ai recraché, je vais relancer une partie ce week-end, je vais me re ennuyer très vite et pas y retoucher jusqu'à un nouveau DLC où je ferai la même bêtise. Mais à chaque fois j'ai l'espoir.

----------


## ito okami

Est ce que la diplomatie, espionnage,commerce et de l'équilibrage faction on été rajouté avec les dlc et les dernier patch? 
je me tâte pour me prendre les dlc mais j'ai pas vue grand chose dans leur descriptif qui me laisse croire que oui -_-.

----------


## Da-Soth

Non, non, non et non.

----------


## Darkath

> Est ce que la diplomatie, espionnage,commerce et de l'équilibrage faction on été rajouté avec les dlc et les dernier patch? 
> je me tâte pour me prendre les dlc mais j'ai pas vue grand chose dans leur descriptif qui me laisse croire que oui -_-.


La réponse est non.

----------


## ito okami

> La réponse est non.


merci Da-shot & Darkath!
je vais attendre ... bon je savais que les jeux paradox étaient  assez long a "finir"  mais je pensais pas que cela prendrait 3 ans ^^.sortis en mai 2016  presque 1 an et demi déjà .

----------


## Tchey

> Est ce que la diplomatie, espionnage,commerce et de l'équilibrage faction on été rajouté avec les dlc et les dernier patch? 
> je me tâte pour me prendre les dlc mais j'ai pas vue grand chose dans leur descriptif qui me laisse croire que oui -_-.


Ouep, j'attends toujours l'extension qui ajoutera des couches de gameplay plutôt que de multiplier celles présentes.

----------


## Ourg

Je ne le prendrai pas celui là, d'ailleurs je n'en prendrai plus sur ce jeu je pense. Un peu gavé des DLC qui rajoutent 3 features un peu useless alors qu'il y a tant de features majeures à retravailler (commerce, diplomatie, espionnage, etc...)

----------


## Oor-tael

Pour les opérations secrètes (l'espionnage n'est que la forme la plus classique, mais il y a aussi le sabotage, l'incitation à la révolte, le contre-espionnage, la capture de personnages ennemis, etc.) j'en ai remis une couche le mois dernier sur Twitter, parce que c'est franchement un truc qui me tient à cœur (fan de Star Wars Rebellion...) mais autant pisser dans un violon.

----------


## Turgon

J'essaie de penser à un DLC vraiment majeur sur leurs autres jeux qui rajoute vraiment une couche de gameplay. A part peut-être certains de CK2 je ne vois pas.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Pour les opérations secrètes (l'espionnage n'est que la forme la plus classique, mais il y a aussi le sabotage, l'incitation à la révolte, le contre-espionnage, la capture de personnages ennemis, etc.) j'en ai remis une couche le mois dernier sur Twitter, parce que c'est franchement un truc qui me tient à cœur (fan de Star Wars Rebellion...) mais autant pisser dans un violon.


Tant qu'à faire , met aussi une couche sur le commerce  ::ninja:: .

----------


## hein

> Tant qu'à faire , met aussi une couche sur le commerce un nouveau stellaris  .


ftfy

----------


## MikeFriks

Voilà pourquoi ils continueront à pondre de la merde en kit ==> "Très positives" donc bon, les mecs voient ça, ils se disent "apparemment, sans vaseline, ça passe encore très bien".

----------


## Kruos

> Y'a pas de conditions de victoires dans les autres jeux paradox. Juste un système de score.





> Il y a un système de points combinant à peu près tout dans la pluparts de leurs jeux.





> Dans Europa, la plupart des Haut Faits sont de bonnes conditions de victoire.


Merde vous avez répondu. Le but de ma question c'était pas tant d'avoir une réponse, mais plus une mise en perspective par rapport à leur autres productions.

Je m'explique. Dans Europa 1 2 et 3 (j'ai fait l'impasse sur le 4 - le meilleur semble-t-il), effectivement il y a un système de score, mais de mémoire la victoire survient plus lorsque le joueur décide qu'il a atteint ses objectifs persos, à savoir repeindre toute ou une partie de la carte en général. Dans CK2 c'est un peu la même, sauf que là on parle plus en terme de dynastie. 

Y a pas vraiment de "conditions de victoire" au sens mécanique du terme comme dans un 4x classique : c'est le joueur qui décide (un peu comme dans un sandbox).

Du coup, mon avis c'est que c'est pas la peine d'espérer grand chose dans le futur de ce coté là.

Après en même temps que j'écris ça je me souviens qu'il y a eu un changement de direction assez brutal lors de la dernière extension avec l'ajout des civics à la sauce Civ5, donc finalement si ils poursuivent leur hérésie on pourrait y avoir droit. J'ai un doute en fait.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Merde vous avez répondu. Le but de ma question c'était pas tant d'avoir une réponse, mais plus une mise en perspective par rapport à leur autres productions.
> 
> Je m'explique. Dans Europa 1 2 et 3 (j'ai fait l'impasse sur le 4 - le meilleur semble-t-il), effectivement il y a un système de score, mais de mémoire la victoire survient plus lorsque le joueur décide qu'il a atteint ses objectifs persos, à savoir repeindre toute ou une partie de la carte en général. Dans CK2 c'est un peu la même, sauf que là on parle plus en terme de dynastie. 
> 
> Y a pas vraiment de "conditions de victoire" au sens mécanique du terme comme dans un 4x classique : c'est le joueur qui décide (un peu comme dans un sandbox).
> 
> Du coup, mon avis c'est que c'est pas la peine d'espérer grand chose dans le futur de ce coté là.
> 
> Après en même temps que j'écris ça je me souviens qu'il y a eu un changement de direction assez brutal lors de la dernière extension avec l'ajout des civics à la sauce Civ5, donc finalement si ils poursuivent leur hérésie on pourrait y avoir droit. J'ai un doute en fait.


Tu as tout à fait raison, je regarde jamais le score sur EU4 ( je répondais juste à ta question  ::ninja:: ). 

Mais j'attend pas d'autres conditions de victoire perso, mais d'autres façons de jouer.

----------


## Catel

Le problème c'est que dans les Grand Strategy historiques le but c'est de REfaire l'Histoire, alors que dans Stellaris c'est de la faire tout court. Donc l'objectif est fondamentalement différent et ça peut pas marcher...

----------


## MrFreeze

Depuis le patch Utopia je trouve Stellaris bien meilleur, j'avais moins de 20h dessus depuis la release et pas accroché, et 4 fois plus maintenant, du coup j'ai bien hate de le lancer avec le nouvel update avec ou sans le dlc payant.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Le problème c'est que dans les Grand Strategy historiques le but c'est de REfaire l'Histoire, alors que dans Stellaris c'est de la faire tout court. Donc l'objectif est fondamentalement différent et ça peut pas marcher...


Mouai, je pense que la plupart qui sont ici sur le forum n'attendent pas d'autres conditions de victoires, mais d'autres façons de jouer, plus d'interaction entre empires .. etc 

Ça marcherait si le jeu était plus riche. Les conditions de victoires restent un problème marginal.

----------


## Esprit

> Mouai, je pense que la plupart qui sont ici sur le forum n'attendent pas d'autres conditions de victoires, mais d'autres façons de jouer, plus d'interaction entre empires .. etc 
> 
> Ça marcherait si le jeu était plus riche. Les conditions de victoires restent un problème marginal.


D'autres façons de jouer, plus interaction entre empires entraîne je pense de nouvelles conditions de victoire, simple suite des choses.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ceux qui ont pris le dlc sont satisfaits ? Je m'y plongerais peut-être mais là j'ai Divinity Original Sin II et Ultimate General sur le feu.  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

> J'essaie de penser à un DLC vraiment majeur sur leurs autres jeux qui rajoute vraiment une couche de gameplay. A part peut-être certains de CK2 je ne vois pas.


Peut-être le prochain DLC d'HoI4 qui a l'air prometteur, à voir. 
Mais sinon sur CK2 ça fait longtemps qu'ils n'ont pas fait de DLC qui rajoute une couche profonde de gameplay. C'est toujours des petits ajouts ici et là, parfois sans gros liens avec l'époque (sérieusement les sociétés secrètes, qui s'en branle ? Un inventaire pour stocker des objets voire même en fabriquer, pareil ? A part les moddeurs pour les gros mods fantasy (GoT, le mod sur l'univers des Elder Scroll, celui sur le Seigneur des Anneaux ou celui sur l'univers de Warhammer, je vois pas)). 
Ça fait un moment que j'ai pas pris de DLC pour ce jeu tellement ils sont inintéressants (le dernier c'était Way of Life et j'ai toujours pas acheté Rajas of India).
Je vais aller gueuler sur le forum officiel tiens. Je suis pas le seul à demander depuis un moment l'ajout d'un système de branches cadettes, d'ordre de chevalerie, de la poudre...

----------


## AKDrum

Perso, je souffre du syndrome Distant Worlds Universe avec ses dizaines de ressources différentes, son système de colonisation impacté par son système de logistique (pas une réserve globale mais une réserve par planète, qui exige donc le transport de ressources notamment dans une nouvelle colonie qui aura donc des difficultés à se développer), etc... quand je joue à Stellaris et que je vois juste une réserve globale de minerai, c'est plus fort que moi mais je n'y arrive pas.

Stellaris n'est tout simplement pas mûr, mais c'est comme pour d'autres jeux, on préfère vendre du gadget que se concentrer sur les vrais problèmes (comme Cities Skylines qui nous vend les désastres naturels alors qu'on a encore le problème des vagues de morts presque trois ans après la sortie du jeu).

----------


## MikeFriks

> Perso, je souffre du syndrome Distant Worlds Universe avec ses dizaines de ressources différentes, son système de colonisation impacté par son système de logistique (pas une réserve globale mais une réserve par planète, qui exige donc le transport de ressources notamment dans une nouvelle colonie qui aura donc des difficultés à se développer), etc... quand je joue à Stellaris et que je vois juste une réserve globale de minerai, c'est plus fort que moi mais je n'y arrive pas.
> 
> Stellaris n'est tout simplement pas mûr, mais c'est comme pour d'autres jeux, on préfère vendre du gadget que se concentrer sur les vrais problèmes (comme Cities Skylines qui nous vend les désastres naturels alors qu'on a encore le problème des vagues de morts presque trois ans après la sortie du jeu).


Totalement d'accord, mais c'est surtout qu'ils simplifient leurs jeux, et ça c'est ultra chiant. Un système à la DW n'aurait pas été en soin trop complexe mais un peu plus "réaliste". Où sont l'espionnage, le commerce ? En lisant leurs DDs, je sentais leur hypocrisie en mode "wé on vous fé dé patch gratui car pour nou, c importan". Certes, mais si c'est pour aussi apporter des DLCs sans saveur vendus chers, non merci.
Pour Cities Skylines, je l'ai bien assez critiqué dans le sujet approprié, avec ses DLCs "attrape-pigeon" qui t'apportent ce que les mods t'apportaient. Bref.

----------


## Railgun

N'idéalisez pas non plus Distant Worlds : il est vraiment bien et bourré de bonnes idées mais plein de défaut aussi. Il y a des dizaines de ressources mais sans vraiment d'individualité (ce n'est pas aidé par l'interface à chier), dans l'exemple donné plus haut sur le transport des ressources à une colonie en développement, il est impossible de subventionner le privé pour les encourager à  y aller, ni de créer un système public de transport pour ce faire. De façon general c'est un jeu complexe mais pas vraiment riche en décisions d'importance. Là-dessus, je trouve que malgré ses défauts, c'est Endless Space 2 qui s'en sort le mieux.

----------


## Darkath

> J'essaie de penser à un DLC vraiment majeur sur leurs autres jeux qui rajoute vraiment une couche de gameplay. A part peut-être certains de CK2 je ne vois pas.


Ben je sais pas dans HOI4 ils ont ajouté toutes les gestions des puppets à plusieurs niveau et la possibilité de s'émanciper, c'est assez majeur comme ajout et ouvre beaucoup plus de possibilité in game (les pays qui avaient aucun intérêt traditionnelement, comme l'Inde qui est incapable de quoi que ce soit dans HOI3 sont désormais intéressants à jouer). Et la le prochain DLC va réinstaurer un semblant de chaine de commande et refondre totalement le systéme de généraux ce qui va remettre un peu de profondeur dans cet aspect la du jeu.

Dans EU4 y'a Common Sense, Cossacks et Rights of Man qui ont rajouté des couches de gameplay, mais à chaque fois c'est assez superficiel ou mal branlé.

CK2 bah Old Gods c'est juste le meilleur DLC du monde, après la qualité des DLCs étaient de plus en plus merdique.

----------


## Railgun

Way of Life et Conclave étaient très profonds. Way of Life a même réussi a affecter profondément la manière de jouer au jeu en ajoutant finalement peu de choses (mais des choses qui demandent au joueur de faire des choix fréquents).

----------


## Anonyme899

> Mouai, je pense que la plupart qui sont ici sur le forum n'attendent pas d'autres conditions de victoires, mais d'autres façons de jouer, plus d'interaction entre empires .. etc 
> 
> Ça marcherait si le jeu était plus riche. Les conditions de victoires restent un problème marginal.


Juste un vrai espionnage, des secteurs mieux gérés par l'ia, une ia capable de gerer des ressources strategiques ce qui permettrait d'avoir de vraies ressources stratégique, un commerce qui ait une consistance. Ce qui est assez standard dans les 4X

----------


## LePoulpe

Code promo spécial : SYNTHETICMUNDUS qui permet d'avoir jusqu'à dimanche minuit le nouveau DLC de Stellaris pour seulement 6,99€ :

https://fr.gamesplanet.com/game/stel...-7?ref=mundbel (une fois dans votre panier, vous avez un bouton pour insérez le code, pas sûr que ça fonctionne sans notre lien partenaire, mais en toute logique sur ce genre de promotion on ne touche aucune commission pour les personnes que ça embêteraient.)  :;): 

Profitez-en les coins.  ::wub::

----------


## ZyAvo

J'ai démarré sur Stellaris.

Vous auriez des liens vers des guides écrits anglais/français sur le jeu ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Steiner

Je m'y suis remis depuis la dernière MaJ. C'est sympa, ça s'étoffe.

Question stratégique, je me suis fait vassalisé par un gros méchant à côté, il est largement plus costaud que moi. Mes trois guerres pour l'indépendance on eu l'impact d'un éternuement sur lui, je sais pas quoi faire pour m'en sortir. J'ai profité qu'il fasse la guerre avec un autre gros et j'ai enchainé avec ma propre guerre, comptant sur son affaiblissement. C'était bien parti mais pas suffisant... 
C'est quoi vos trucs pour sortir de la vassalisation?

----------


## Cedski

... relancer une partie.  ::ninja::

----------


## MikeFriks

> Je m'y suis remis depuis la dernière MaJ. C'est sympa, ça s'étoffe.
> 
> Question stratégique, je me suis fait vassalisé par un gros méchant à côté, il est largement plus costaud que moi. Mes trois guerres pour l'indépendance on eu l'impact d'un éternuement sur lui, je sais pas quoi faire pour m'en sortir. J'ai profité qu'il fasse la guerre avec un autre gros et j'ai enchainé avec ma propre guerre, comptant sur son affaiblissement. C'était bien parti mais pas suffisant... 
> C'est quoi vos trucs pour sortir de la vassalisation?


Personne pour te soutenir dans une indépendance à la EU4 ?
Je n'y joue pas car trop peu de diplomatie/espionnage/commerce, c'est frustrant, qui viendront via des DLCs sûrement.

----------


## Steiner

Ouais, j'ai le sentiment que quand on est vassalisé c'est cuit. J'ai pas d'alliés potentiels, pas de soutien. Au pire j'aurais même préféré être vassalisé par un autre empire, mais là non.
Mais je suis d'accord, y'a des rucs qui manquent, quand on est sous le joug d'un autre empire, tout est super limité. Pas de colonisation, même pas la possibilité de négocier quoique ce soit. Là par exemple ma planète principale s'est retrouvé littéralement isolée: je suis en hyperligne, et y'a à peine trois branches qui partent d'un seul côté. Hors, un empire (en sandwich entre le mien et mon suzerain) s'est étendu et bloque mes hyperlignes. Résultat, j'ai une planète entière (et tout les vaisseaux qu'elle contient) bloquée et inaccessible. Je ne peux même pas négocier une ouverture des frontières...

C'est vraiment relou la vassalisation. Si AU MOINS on pouvait demander le soutien, ou signifier d'une façon ou d'une autre aux empires voisins qu'on serait pas contre un peu d'aide... mais non. Pouvoir déclarer la guerre à son suzerain PENDANT qu'il se met sur la gueule avec un voisin ça aiderait bien aussi, et ça ne me semblerait pas irréaliste. Après tout, on ferait tous la même chose, non? Poignarder son boss dans le dos pendant qu'il s'embrouille avec un concurrent...

----------


## Kamigaku

J'ai profité des soldes récentes pour faire l'acquisition du jeu et de ces DLCs et je dois avouer que je suis assez fan ! J'ai lancé une partie en solo façe à l'IA et je suis tombé à côté d'un empire très colérique qui déclare tout l'univers en rival et sur ma fin de partie d'hier soir, ils m'ont déclarés la guerre (avec une puissance militaire supérieure à la mienne). Immédiatement j'ai rapatrié ma flotte sur ma base la plus proche de leurs frontières et j'ai patienté en grossissant ma flotte. Ils sont apparus sur mes frontières avec une puissance de 2.2k contre la mienne à 1.2k sauf que... j'avais un spatioport (ou un avant-poste je sais plus) à 1.6k au même endroit et j'ai réussi à les ravager et même à conserver mon croiseur ! Quand je me suis arrêté hier soir, ma flotte avait remporté une autre bataille (1.3k vs 1k) et depuis je ravage ses avant-postes histoire de réduire ses frontières. Je pense avoir le dessus maintenant et pour clôturer le tout, la plus grosse fédération m'a fait une proposition pour grossir leur rang (si j'ai bien compris) ! Donc l'avenir semble assez serein pour moi ! Je suis vraiment fan pour le moment de ce sentiment de gigantisme et des possibilités.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Je suis vraiment fan *pour le moment* de ce sentiment de gigantisme et des possibilités.


Le syndrome Stellaris, cas d'école.

Ça me fait mal de tenir ce genre de propos, parce que je l'aime ce jeu... mais c'est un amour irrationnel, car il ne me satisfait pas du tout, et de fait je n'y ai que très peu joué (< 80h)

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Le syndrome Stellaris, cas d'école.
> 
> Ça me fait mal de tenir ce genre de propos, parce que je l'aime ce jeu... mais c'est un amour irrationnel, car il ne me satisfait pas du tout, et de fait je n'y ai que très peu joué (< 80h)


Exactement la même chose pour moi. Je le lance, j'y joue une partie et je m'emballe parce qu'il y a de bonnes choses tout de même... Et puis, c'est comme un soufflet, ça se dégonfle et je n'y retouche plus pendant quelques mois...  ::(:

----------


## Steiner

On aime Stellaris parce que généralement on y est arrivés par les autres productions Paradox. Moi, perso, j'ai été conquis par Crusader Kings 2, je m'y suis mis sur le tard, donc avec une chiée de DLC et patchs. Forcément ça fait "jeu complet". J'ai craqué et j'ai acheté Stellaris day one, fait rarissime chez moi. Bon bah j'ai vite constaté que c'était un joli squelette, donc je garde espoir, mais un squelette quand même... Je crois qu'on espère tous LE patch qui va combler tout les manques... et ça, Paradox l'a bien compris...

----------


## Nols

Les crises de fin de partie ont l'air d'avoir pris du muscle :

----------


## IriK

> Je crois qu'on espère tous LE patch qui va combler tout les manques... et ça, Paradox l'a bien compris...


Tien, j'aurais dis le contraire pour la seconde partie  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

Je doute que Paradox soit en mesure de vous offrir tout ce que vous rêvez en un patch. Et je doute presque autant qu'ils en soient capable en dix.

----------


## PeterKmad

L'IA militaire s'est singulièrement amélioré sur la 1.8. Elle arriverait presque à présenter une sorte d'adversité honorable. Presque. Par contre, elle continue à produire n'importe quoi n'importe comment. Le développement économique de mes voisins lors ma dernière partie était d'une incohérence consternante. Ah oui, et les secteur sont de nouveau en roue libre, j'ai l'impression : les cases à cocher ne servent à rien, l'IA construit sans respecter les indications donnée. 

J'ai longtemps défendu Stellaris, et j'y ai joué des centaines d'heures, mais j'atteins mon point de saturation. La lourdeur de la partie militaire (ces putains de vaisseaux de transport je ne peux plus les voir), la pauvreté des enjeux diplomatiques (pourquoi si peu d'interaction ? : on devrait être sollicité au moins 1 fois par mois dans des problématiques à choix multiples aux répercussions progressives, comme dans Crusader Kings !) et le manque de diversité dans la galaxie (heureusement ce point-ci peut-être corrigé avec une bonne collection de mods : je ne me vois même pas envisager de jouer sans Planetary Diversity, Immersive Galaxy, Real Space, Hypothetical Stars et bien sûr l'indispensable Guilli's Planet Modifiers) rendent ce jeu régulièrement pénible, fastidieux et frustrant.

J'espère que Paradox se rend compte qu'une bonne partie du succès de ce jeu est lié à l'incroyable travail effectué par les modeurs. Je me suis lancé une partie en vanilla à la sortie de Synthetic Dawn : c'est d'un triste mon dieu que c'est vide... j'ai tenu 2 heures.

Je me suis relancé une partie de CK2 il y a peu, dans l’intention de former le SERG avec Charlemagne, et une autre pour essayer le système de horde que je n'avais jamais tenté. Je n'avais pas trop joué depuis Conclave, m'imaginant (à tort) que le système de conseil était pourri. Nom de Zeus, le jeu n'est pas parfait, mais au moins il se passe des truc régulièrement ! Toujours de nouveaux événements à gérer, des retournement de situations improbables qui te tombent dessus, des ennemis retors et dangereux quel que soit ta puissance. Et cette sensation là, je l'ai eu dès ma première partie sur ce jeu (même si c’était moins intense) en jouant la Pologne dans la démo ! 

Non, çà me brise le cœur de le dire mais Stellaris n’atteindra jamais le niveau de CK2, en supposant qu'il bénéficie du même suivi. Il a de vraies qualités mais elles sont neutralisées par des défauts qui sont malheureusement structurels ! 

Bon. J'y jouerai encore, ne serait-ce que parce que je m'ennuie comme un rat mort sur Endless Space 2 (j'ai l'impression que le jeu joue tout seul c'est horrible) et j'arriverai peut-être à me berner d'illusion concernant  sespossibilités réelles, mais le charme est en réalité définitivement rompu.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Jette aussi un oeil à Galciv 3. J'y joue depuis la dernière maj, et c'est vraiment devenu pas mal, y a du choix cornélien, des conséquences dramatiques, et de la diplo qui tient "à peu près" la route. Et c'est pas facile !

----------


## AKDrum

> Non, çà me brise le cœur de le dire mais Stellaris n’atteindra jamais le niveau de CK2.


Je suis d'accord avec l'essentiel de ton post, mais je pense qu'il faut rester prudent sur la comparaison avec les autres productions Paradox et CKII : d'une part, Stellaris n'a pas encore deux ans, CKII a presque 6 ans avec tout le suivi qu'il y a derrière. D'autre part, effectivement CKII a su être accrocheur dès le début, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas de Stellaris, mais ce dernier est le premier de sa licence, les développeurs ont probablement préféré ne pas prendre trop de risques dès le départ. Le projet me semble assez ambitieux tout de même, avec la volonté de retrouver des éléments inspirés des principales licences de Paradox (Vic II pour la pop, CKII pour le côté Roleplay des personnages avec leurs traits (pas assez poussé, on est d'accord), EUIV pour le côté gestion d'un empire avec ses problématiques internes et externes...)

Le jeu ne me satisfait pas sur beaucoup de points tout comme toi, mais je préfère garder espoir et me dire qu'après deux ou trois gros DLC/patchs (au hasard, un DLC Espionnage, un DLC Commerce, un DLC Diplomatie), on va commencer à avoir quelque chose de vraiment bien. Alors bien sûr il faudra passer à la caisse...m'enfin voilà, je préfère rester positif : Stellaris n'a pas eu le départ de CKII, mais il peut atteindre un niveau équivalent, c'est juste que ça prendra peut-être plus de temps  ::'(: 

L'espoir fait vivre les amis !  ::):

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Ouais, c'est sûr, mais le truc c'est que pour l'instant ils ne semblent pas vouloir sortir ces fameux DLC ajoutant des pans de gameplay entiers. Ils préfèrent sortir des trucs cosmétiques, ou des nouvelles races, ou des nouvelles idéologies ; c'est bien, mais ça ne laisse pas présager d'une volonté d'améliorer "vraiment" le jeu par la suite.

----------


## mqxou

hello !

J'ai chopé le jeu (sans DLC) il y a quelques jours ! J'en suis à ma seconde partie et je me retrouve bloqué à cause de l'influence: Je désire coloniser une planète assez lointaine de mon empire, mais cela me demande + de 2000 d'influence. Hors j'ai atteint mon maximum de 1000, et je ne sais comment l'augmenter ?

La solution que j'ai envisagé, c'est d'étendre mon empire afin de me rapprocher de la planète convoitée et ainsi réduire l'influence nécessaire pour la coloniser... est-ce que je suis dans le bon ou existe t-il un moyen d'augmenter la capacité de stockage d'influence ? (j'en doute fortement).

Merci amis conquérants de l'espace !

----------


## Zlodh

A ma connaissance le cap d'influence ne peux pas être augmenté mais tu peux construire des avants postes pour étendre tes frontières et les rapprocher de la planète convoitée. Il y a aussi il me semble dans l'arbre de tradition "expansion" une perk qui réduit de 50% le coût en influence pour la colonisation/construction des avants postes.

----------


## mqxou

> A ma connaissance le cap d'influence ne peux pas être augmenté mais tu peux construire des avants postes pour étendre tes frontières et les rapprocher de la planète convoitée. Il y a aussi il me semble dans l'arbre de tradition "expansion" une perk qui réduit de 50% le coût en influence pour la colonisation/construction des avants postes.


Ok, c'est bien ce que je pensais alors: le coup en influence pour coloniser une planète diminue lorsque le territoire tend à se rapprocher de la dite planète.
Et oui, j'ai justement hier soir, activé la tradition expansion ! :D

Merci !

----------


## Ashathorn

Je comprend toujours rien au jeu, tout le monde dit que c'est trop facile, mais je prend game over sur game over, avec toujours des configuration relou chez les IA: je test les serviteurs renégats, la galaxie est remplie de spiritualistes a un niveau ou un autre, avec deux empire déchu en haut et a droite, je suis sur la bordure extérieure, et au sud, un fanatique militariste spiritualiste qui décide de me pourrir avec une flotte qui contre la mienne, et comme j'ai pas eu le temps de finir la recheche des armes cinétique de base, mes missiles servent a rien



Spoiler Alert! 


http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1162826290



La blague complète, dans la galaxie, a part moi ya : un essaim dévoreur, un bâtisseur de fédération, et que des spiritualistes pour le reste...

Du coup, qu'est ce que je fait mal?

----------


## IriK

> Je comprend toujours rien au jeu, tout le monde dit que c'est trop facile, mais je prend game over sur game over, avec toujours des configuration relou chez les IA: je test les serviteurs renégats, la galaxie est remplie de spiritualistes a un niveau ou un autre, avec deux empire déchu en haut et a droite, je suis sur la bordure extérieure, et au sud, un fanatique militariste spiritualiste qui décide de me pourrir avec une flotte qui contre la mienne, et comme j'ai pas eu le temps de finir la recheche des armes cinétique de base, mes missiles servent a rien
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1162826290
> 
> ...


T'a pas de chance surtout je dirais  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamigaku

Sur ma deuxième partie en solo (rip la première, la sauvegarde plante toujours après un combat), je suis tombé à côté d'un empire belliqueux qui aimait pas que je m’étende, je l'ai amadoué avec mes conventions de recherches et depuis je suis copain avec tout le monde dans la galaxie, mes quelques ennemis je les écrasent avec ma flotte de fédération. Je suis assez satisfait de cette partie, même si elle est plus lente que l'ancienne (empire scientifique donc peu de colonies), je pense que je vais l'emporter. Je fais une grossière erreur un moment, j'étais en déficite d'influence et vu que tout le monde était mes copains, je pouvais pas trop déclarer de rivaux. C'était la première fois que je découvrais des empires déchues, je me suis dis "ils sont loin de moi, je vais les déclarer en rivaux, de toute façon ils vont rien faire". Quelle erreur. Plus jamais. 
Un truc que je trouve vraiment dommage c'est que dans l'onglet contact on peut voir si un empire est plus puissant militairement ou autre que nous. Je trouve que ça ruine un peu la stratégie.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Un truc que je trouve vraiment dommage c'est que dans l'onglet contact on peut voir si un empire est plus puissant militairement ou autre que nous. Je trouve que ça ruine un peu la stratégie.


C'est là que l'espionnage prendrait du sens  ::siffle::

----------


## MatthewStone069

Ca fait un ti moment maintenant que j'ai pas mis les mains sur Stellaris, il a évolué je suppose, vu le nombre de patch et de dlc sortie entre temps, mais en bien ou en mal?
Possible d'avoir un ti résumé des évolutions depuis 1 an?

----------


## LaVaBo

Ça a évolué en bien, mais c'est pas suffisant.
En résumé.

----------


## Turgon



----------


## Darkath

Pas de diplomatie, pas d'amusement

----------


## Valdr

Bin la diplo est bien présente sur Stellaris, et au moins elle est variée et intéressante*, pas du niveau de celle de CE a la sortie de warhammer...
Par contre l'espionnage est clairement une carence dans le jeu actuellement, cela diversifierait vraiment la facon de jouer de l'avoir.

* l'impact de la diplo peut être essentiel comme anecdotique dans stellaris, suivant l'évolution des parties et les empires generés pour la partie.

----------


## Darkath

> et au moins elle est variée et intéressante



 :haha: 


non.

 ::(:

----------


## Nelfe

En même temps tu pas comparer Warhammer et Stellaris.

----------


## Darkath

Oui warhammer, comme son nom l'indique à une partie GUERRE intéressante, au moins  ::trollface::

----------


## The Number 9

Il pouvait difficilement évoluer en mal ce jeu. De là à dire que c'est bien...

Je n'y ai pas retouché, je n'en ai pas envie. En multi, c'était pas si mal.
Cette déception quand même.  ::(:

----------


## Rafion

Je viens juste de me faire prêter le jeu pour test de mon côté.

Et bien m'attendant à une sorte de croisement entre un DW et un EU4 je dois dire que je suis particulièrement déçu  ::O: 

A ceux qui ont déjà pas mal de jeu au compteur (j'e n'en suis qu'à une quarantaine d'heures moi) : vous pensez vraiment que Stellaris à suffisamment dans le sac pour devenir une pointure ?

Je veux dire le jeu a pas l'air mauvais en soi, mais manque de contenu mis à part (je fais 100% confiance à Paradox là dessus) j'avoue avoir du mal à imaginer la suite.
Je lis ça et là qu'une bonne dose d'espionnage et de commerce en plus ferait l'affaire, mais personnellement je doute franchement que ça révolutionne le bébé.

J'ai le sentiment qu'aucun choix décisif n'est possible dans ce gameplay. Et même si j'apprécie l'atmosphère générale qui s'en dégage, on est loin du sentiment de vie dans l'espace que procure un DW par exemple.

Au final je cours à tout va en quête de colonisations tout en maintenant mes indicateurs dans le vert (ce qui n'est pas bien compliqué)... et puis c'est tout en fait.

Ils en disent quoi les vétérans ? Encore un an de DLC et c'est parti, ou ça part en queue de fenouille cette histoire ?

----------


## MundusBellicus

Carnet sorti hier entre SAV et léger tease sur la suite: https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...art-2.1049984/

La traduction: https://www.mundusbellicus.fr/549888...tie-2nd-partie

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Sans être une merde, y'a strictement aucun intérêt à jouer à ça plutôt qu'a EU4 ou un 4X spatial éprouvé, même à l'heure actuelle. Le plus déprimant c'est qu'ils n'y ont même pas intégré les éléments déjà développés sur les titres de grande stratégie, qui pourraient très bien fonctionner ici et enrichir le gameplay à un niveau suffisant pour justifier d'y jouer.

Ce sera ptet pour Stellaris 2.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruadir

Je rejoins un peu l'avis des autres.
En l’état Stellaris est toujours passionnant en début de jeu mais il montre rapidement ses limites. 
Les extensions ne rajoutent pas des choses incroyables capables de dynamiser la partie et pour l’instant, je trouve ça moins fun et agréable qu'un GalacticCvilization ou un Endless Space 2 et moins complexe qu'un EU4 ou DW.

Ce n'est pas une déception car il a malgré tout un charme et quelques bonnes idées mais ça reste une sacrée douche froide.

----------


## Thelann

Je pense qu´on était plusieurs à espérer un croisement entre DW et EU4, en l´état il n´y a pas énormements d´atlernatives.
DW, malgré ses qualités, reste un joyeux bordel en milieu/fin de partie.
ES 2 est plus proche d´un 4X que d´un grand strategy. L´echelle n´est pas tout à fait adéquat.
EU 4, en terme de vaisseaux spaciaux on repassera. Et le ticket d´entrée semble vraiment raide.
J´ai entendu plein de bonnes choses sur Galactic civilization III recemment, peut être que ça vaut le coup de le considérer.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je viens juste de me faire prêter le jeu pour test de mon côté.
> 
> Et bien m'attendant à une sorte de croisement entre un DW et un EU4 je dois dire que je suis particulièrement déçu 
> 
> A ceux qui ont déjà pas mal de jeu au compteur (j'e n'en suis qu'à une quarantaine d'heures moi) : vous pensez vraiment que Stellaris à suffisamment dans le sac pour devenir une pointure ?
> 
> Je veux dire le jeu a pas l'air mauvais en soi, mais manque de contenu mis à part (je fais 100% confiance à Paradox là dessus) j'avoue avoir du mal à imaginer la suite.
> Je lis ça et là qu'une bonne dose d'espionnage et de commerce en plus ferait l'affaire, mais personnellement je doute franchement que ça révolutionne le bébé.
> 
> ...


Le probleme de stellaris c'est l'ia. Elle est vraiment pas terrible. C'est elle qui rend certains pans du jeu vide sens. On pourrait rajouter des tonnes de contenus assez facilement. Mais l'ia serait incapable de l'utiliser. Déjà qu'elle est a peine capable d'envahir une planète. Ce qui implique que les devs devraient passer du temps sur les scripts IA et je crois qu'ils n'ont pas envie de les améliorer au dela du minimum syndical. Donc on aura toujours le meme style de dlc/patch et le jeu ne montera pas d'un cran. Il aura juste un peu plus d'eye candy, quelques batiments ou bouzins un peu speciaux mais ca n'ira pas plus loin.

----------


## Turgon

Et quelque part quand on voit l'IA de civ 5 et 6, et les ventes que Stellaris a engendrées, on ne voit pas pourquoi ils se fatigueraient à faire autre chose.

----------


## pouf

Le prochain gros patch, ça devrait être la refonte des combats dont ils avaient parlés à un moment :

Expansion plus lente, hyperline pour tout le monde, boost des défences statiques, ...

Personnellement j'attends cela pour me refaire une partie.

----------


## Tenebris

> Expansion plus lente, hyperline pour tout le monde, boost des défences statiques, ...
> 
> Personnellement j'attends cela pour me refaire une partie.


Idem, j'attends ça avec impatience !

+l’espionnage, mais ça... je commence à désespérer.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Et quelque part quand on voit l'IA de civ 5 et 6, et les ventes que Stellaris a engendrées, on ne voit pas pourquoi ils se fatigueraient à faire autre chose.


Ben tu vois je crois que je vais relancer polaris sector ou galcivIII

Stellaris c'est un jeu qui est une superbe fille qui parle fort et qui dit que des conneries. T'es attiré puis t'es repoussé. Je pense pas qu'ils auront mon argent pour le II avant les promos avec gigabundle discount.

----------


## Rafion

L'opinion générale tend à confirmer mes craintes alors.

C'est vraiment dommage, la seule chose qui me rebute dans les Paradox comme on les aime c'est leur caractère historique.
Mais là franchement on enlève le tampon et on se demande bien qui a pu sortir ce jeu.
60H à présent et pas fâché que ça s'arrête, une croix dessus en ce qui me concerne. Je crois que seules les 3 premières m'auront captivées.

On m'incite depuis des lustres à me lancer sur Star Ruler 2 il est peut-être temps de craquer.
Dans l'attente d'un DW2 qui n'est pas prêt de pointer le bout de son nez il va bien falloir que je me trouve un os à ronger  ::P: 

Vous savez si des sorties sont prévues pour les amateurs de 4X/grande stratégie un peu velus ?

----------


## Turgon

Dominions 5. Mais c'est un jeu de connaisseurs.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Dominions 5. Mais c'est un jeu de connaisseurs.


Je suis bien entendu intégralement d'accord avec ta suggestion, mais il faut impérativement l'assortir d'une mise en garde pour ne pas induire Rafion en erreur : contrairement à presque tous les autres 4X ou jeux de vraie stratégie, l'exceptionnelle série des Dominions ne propose pas de mode solo digne de ce nom. S'il achète exclusivement pour ça, il risque d'être très déçu...
Or on est sur le sujet de Stellaris, donc il y a fort à parier que c'est le solo qui l'intéresse.

----------


## Turgon

Je suis à peu près certain qu'il n'a pas la même façon de penser que toi et que le solo lui conviendra très bien. Sous réserve qu'il essaie avant d'acheter.

----------


## LeLiquid

Tout depend si Rafion est une femme, hein Oor-tael ?  ::trollface:: 

:crosstopic:

----------


## Rafion

Rafion est un homme désolé  ::): 
Et effectivement sans solo point de salut !

Je savais pas qu'il y avait un 5.
J'ai joué un peu au 4 mais sans vraiment accrocher.

----------


## Kompre

Pour jouer en solo c'est pas le mieux Dominion en effet. J'adore le multi, mais le solo je n'arrive pas à me motiver au dela d'une 20aine de tours. Pourtant j'aime bien le solo sur Solaris, Civ, etc.

Les meilleurs solos actuels pour moi c'est les Endless. Et surtout Endless Legend. Mais bon, c'est mon avis à 2 balles.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pourtant j'aime bien le solo sur Solaris,


Chacun ses gout mais ca ne m'a jamais passionné des masses de jouer à un système d'exploitation  ::P:

----------


## Oor-tael

> Tout depend si Rafion est une femme, hein Oor-tael ? 
> 
> :crosstopic:


Je ne vois pas le rapport entre le sexe du joueur et une préférence pour le solo ou le multi... Visiblement mes propos ont été mal interprétés !

Sinon pour Rafion, tu peux toujours jeter un oeil à Dominions5 quand il sortira, mais fondamentalement ça ne devrait rien changer pour toi. Stellaris devrait continuer à offrir une expérience solo mille fois plus riche que celle de Dominions... Et autant je déplore suprêmement que Stellaris ait fait un choix clivant de solo excluant le multi (alors qu'il est possible de concilier les 2 comme Civilization), autant il faut bien reconnaître que sur ce créneau Stellaris se débrouille globalement bien, malgré ses carences.

Ce qui me désole le plus pour Stellaris c'est de réaliser que Paradox a raté une belle occasion de se diversifier en faisant un vrai 4X à conditions de victoires, jouable en multi compétitif ("versus" par opposition à "coop"), en préférant finalement rester sur leur segment spécifique de "stratégie / jeu de rôle" dans lequel on se crée une histoire plus que l'on ne recherche une victoire reposant sur un équilibrage de mécaniques et de situations.

----------


## Kompre

> Chacun ses gout mais ca ne m'a jamais passionné des masses de jouer à un système d'exploitation


Oui bah justement, c'est pour montrer que je suis vraiment pas difficile. Je m'amuse sur un solo bof comme celui de Stellaris, mais pas du tout sur celui de Dominions. C'est pas une super recommandation Dominions si tu comptes pas jouer en multi. Alors que si tu compte jouer en multi, là par contre on parle d'un diamant brut !

Bon après tout à une limite.. j'ai pas non plus réussi à m'amuser plus de 3 parties sur Stellaris, et j'ai complètement laissé tomber l'idée qu'un add-on puisse renouveler l'intérêt pour moi.

edit: ah lol.. je viens de cliquer/comprendre.. saleté de lapsus et de Stanislaw Lem  ::P:  

Je me disais que c'était un peu amer de comparer Stellaris à un système d'exploitation, même si c'est rapidement ce qu'on finit par créer. Un système d'exploitation des autres races intelligentes..

----------


## Darkath

> Dominions 5. Mais c'est un jeu de connaisseurs.


Bientôt on pourra jouer au jeu des 7 dominions pour trouver les différences entre chaque opus  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

> Bientôt on pourra jouer au jeu des 7 dominions pour trouver les différences entre chaque opus


En l'occurrence, le 5 va changer pas mal de choses, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je le conseille, quand bien même Rafion (purée ce pseudo) n'aurait pas trop accroché au 4. _Mais à essayer avant d'acheter._

----------


## Rafion

> Sinon pour Rafion, tu peux toujours jeter un oeil à Civ5 quand il sortira, mais fondamentalement ça ne devrait rien changer pour toi.


Pas sûr de te suivre là, tu parles de quel jeu exactement  ::huh:: 

Agréablement surpris par mes débuts sur Star Ruler 2 en revanche.
Je sors peut-être de ma grotte mais ça m'a tout l'air d'être très bon.

Il gave aussi au bout de 3 parties lui  ::):  ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Rafion (purée ce pseudo)


Sombre histoire  ::|: 

J'en profite : comment on quote deux posts dans la même réponse sans se prendre le choux ?

----------


## Helix

avec l'icône qui ressemble à "+ à la  droite de "Répondre avec citation"  :;):

----------


## Rafion

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice  ::):  !

----------


## Oor-tael

> Pas sûr de te suivre là, tu parles de quel jeu exactement


Pardon, j'ai écrit Civ5 mais je voulais écrire Dom5, bien entendu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkath

Refonte de toute la partie GUERRE du jeu est en cours chez PDS visiblement.

D'après les tweet de wiz :

1. Les stations ne sont plus attachées à une planète mais à un systeme, via un system de "frontier outpost" qui s'upgrade en "starport" puis en "starhold" puis en "star fortress"
2. Les stations sont entièrement modulable avec 2, 4 puis 6 modules (batteries de canons, hangars, docks de construction, etc.) et différents batiments qui procurent des effets spéciaux (disrupteur de warp, matrice défensive etc.)
3. Les flottes de vaisseaux ont désormais une taille limitée. Et le nombre de stations au total l'est également.
4. La façon dont s'etendent les frontières à été modifiées en rendant chaque systeme plus important plutôt que voir l'influence d'un systeme englober le quart de la galaxie en mid-late game.

Ce ne sont a priori que les premiers teasers de cette refonte qui à l'air assez globale. L'objectif ? Rendre le gameplay de la GUERRE plus intéressant et sortir de la méta à base de Doomstacks.

----------


## Volcano

Si c'est bien fait, ça va rendre le jeu bien plus intéressant ! Pourvu qu'ils ne se plantent pas.  ::):

----------


## Nelfe

Ça part dans le bon sens en tout cas.

----------


## The Number 9

> Ça part dans le bon sens en tout cas.


On dit ça à chaque fois non ?  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ce ne sont a priori que les premiers teasers de cette refonte qui à l'air assez globale. L'objectif ? Rendre le gameplay de la GUERRE plus intéressant et sortir de la méta à base de Doomstacks.


C'est pas con. Comme la guerre dans Stellaris est la seule voie proposée, s'ils la renforcent, ça peut être pas mal d'en faire le Hearts of Iron de l'Espace.

----------


## bobjohn

Ils seraient peut-être temps qu'ils se fixent à un moment ou à un autre quand même non ? Parce que devoir refaire une partie à chaque patch parce que ces messieurs arrête pas de redévelopper...Je veux dire se rattraper aux bran...je veux dire améliorer l'expérience de jeu. 

Faudra qu'on leur disent que c'est Stellaris leur jeu, pas Star Citizen, je sais ils commencent tous les deux par un "s", mais faut faire un effort là.

----------


## Helix

c'est difficile de leur demander d'améliorer le jeu et de ne rien changer en même temps.
Rien ne t'oblige à installer le patch  :;):

----------


## IriK

> Refonte de toute la partie GUERRE du jeu est en cours chez PDS visiblement.
> 
> D'après les tweet de wiz :
> 
> 1. Les stations ne sont plus attachées à une planète mais à un systeme, via un system de "frontier outpost" qui s'upgrade en "starport" puis en "starhold" puis en "star fortress"
> 2. Les stations sont entièrement modulable avec 2, 4 puis 6 modules (batteries de canons, hangars, docks de construction, etc.) et différents batiments qui procurent des effets spéciaux (disrupteur de warp, matrice défensive etc.)
> 3. Les flottes de vaisseaux ont désormais une taille limitée. Et le nombre de stations au total l'est également.
> 4. La façon dont s'etendent les frontières à été modifiées en rendant chaque systeme plus important plutôt que voir l'influence d'un systeme englober le quart de la galaxie en mid-late game.
> 
> Ce ne sont a priori que les premiers teasers de cette refonte qui à l'air assez globale. L'objectif ? Rendre le gameplay de la GUERRE plus intéressant et sortir de la méta à base de Doomstacks.


Wait and see mais les flottes limitées n'empêche pas d'en avoir plusieurs au même endroit, donc de garder ce problème des doom stacks.
J'espère que cela se limitera principalement aux IA.




> Ils seraient peut-être temps qu'ils se fixent à un moment ou à un autre quand même non ? Parce que devoir refaire une partie à chaque patch parce que ces messieurs arrête pas de redévelopper...Je veux dire se rattraper aux bran...je veux dire améliorer l'expérience de jeu.


C'est  le cas pour tout leurs jeux pourtant  ::lol::

----------


## Darkath

Perso je préfère qu'ils refondent et améliorent en profondeur les systemes de jeu existants plutôt que d'ajouter 5645537 nouveaux systemes complètements superficiels sans jamais toucher au coeur du jeu (cf EU4)

En ce qui concerne la taille des flottes wiz précise que ce n'est qu'une partie de la refonte du systeme, il est d'accord que simplement limiter la taille des flottes ne sert a rien sans autres systemes à coté.

----------


## Oor-tael

Oui les limitations arbitraires, je ne suis jamais fan. Je préfère des mécanismes intelligents qui rendent certains abus inutiles. Comme par exemple pour lutter contre un doomstack : des pièges à flottes (mini-trous noirs ?), ou des armes à très grosses aires d'effet. Idem pour une limitation arbitraire du nombre de stations. Laissons un joueur en construire "trop", et pénalisons-le plutôt avec des malus d'entretien.
Tout comme cette imbécillité de warscore rigide qui empêche certaines actions, au lieu de les laisser faire et de pénaliser le joueur trop gourmand via l'ordre public. 

Ceci dit, ces limitations arbitraires peuvent malgré tout être un mal pour un plus grand bien, s'ils parviennent enfin à rendre la guerre plus intéressante ! Alors pour le moment, laissons-leur le bénéfice du toute.

En tous cas je note leur bonne idée de mettre à jour l'OST du jeu, notamment via le magasin. C'est annexe mais c'est très bien. Un bon point !

----------


## Esprit

Hm ça commence à être intéressant mais comme le dit mon VDD, wait & see pour les limitations arbitraires. J'ai hâte de voir la suite et par pitié foutez-moi les bases de l'espionnage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lord of Pain

En gros...Il faudra attendre la version 2.0 et débourser éventuellement 9.99€  ::trollface::

----------


## Volcano

> Hm ça commence à être intéressant mais comme le dit mon VDD, wait & see pour les limitations arbitraires. J'ai hâte de voir la suite et par pitié foutez-moi les bases de l'espionnage.


Sans oublier une meilleure interface de gestion des spatioports. Parce que bon, ils sont gentils mais quand tes spatioports sont au sein de secteurs, ça casse légèrement les coucougnettes de devoir visiter un par un les systèmes possédant un spatioport pour y placer des ordres de construction de vaisseaux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> En gros...Il faudra attendre la version 2.0 et débourser éventuellement 9.99€


C'est des changements du coeur du gameplay, ce sera gratos.

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Rafion

A partir du moment où les vues système et galaxie sont dissociées je vois mal comment pondre un super système de combat moi perso..

Ils feraient mieux d'implémenter un système de conditions de victoire digne de ce nom pour commencer !

----------


## Darkath

Hop, les explications complètes :


https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...bases.1052064/

----------


## Nelfe

> Hop, les explications complètes :
> 
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...bases.1052064/


Je n'aime pas du tout ce nouveau système.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Ils feraient mieux d'implémenter un système de conditions de victoire digne de ce nom pour commencer !


Mais tellement... C'est tellement ce que j'attendais depuis le début. 
Sauf que c'est absolument contraire à leur logique de développement : définir des conditions de victoires pousse le jeu dans une direction compétitive avec un équilibrage sévère, tandis que de vagues conditions de victoire autorisent le gameplay bac-à-sable qu'ils aiment et développent dans tous leurs jeux.

----------


## Darkath

Le problème c'est que leurs autres jeux ont une date de fin, donc l'objectif c'est de faire le mieux possible avant la fin, ce qui n'a pas de sens pour stellaris.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je n'aime pas du tout ce nouveau système.


C'est trop bien, t'es fou

----------


## Nelfe

Non parce que si j'ai bien compris, pour contrôler un système, il faudra construire une station en orbite autour de l'étoile (et a priori il sera impossible de faire atterrir des troupes sur une planète si la station n'a pas été prise d'assaut avant). Déjà ça oblige à micromanager à mort et en plus ça enlève le plaisir de coloniser des systèmes lointains pour "réserver" d'autres systèmes vides.

----------


## Darkath

Bah en gros le but c'est de faire en sorte que chaque système soit important et que etendre ses frontières corresponde a une suite de decisions réfléchies, plutot que de poser une colonie ou un avant post et de te reserver 20 systemes d'un coup.  

Ce qui va aussi rendre la progression plus graduelle en early-mid game et les frontières entre empires plus intéressantes. (et du coup rendre l'échelle de la galaxie plus importante) 

Je pense que la refonte des modes de déplacements va aussi beaucoup jouer dans la maniere de s'étendre.

----------


## Turgon

Mon dieu, enfin un truc intéressant.

----------


## Esprit

Le seul truc dommage c'est les systèmes vides de ressources qui seront plus là (c'était rp, on n'a pas toujours de la chance, puis ils servaient bien pour les mégastructures.) Sinon je suis plutôt intéressé par le changement même si la position des bases stellaires me rends un peu perplexe (qui irait produire des vaisseaux aux abords d'une étoile au lieu d'une planète ?  ::P:  )

----------


## Rafion

> Mais tellement... C'est tellement ce que j'attendais depuis le début. 
> Sauf que c'est absolument contraire à leur logique de développement : définir des conditions de victoires pousse le jeu dans une direction compétitive avec un équilibrage sévère, tandis que de vagues conditions de victoire autorisent le gameplay bac-à-sable qu'ils aiment et développent dans tous leurs jeux.


Pas nécessairement.

J'ai eu mon petit pincement au coeur il y a déjà quelques mois de ça en lisant ceci :

https://www.pcgamesn.com/stellaris/s...ory-conditions

Dans l'interview complète il traite également d'une possibilité de se la jouer tall.

Bref, ils commencent à me saouler moi chez Paradox. Commercialement ce sont des craques ça il faut le reconnaitre, mais derrière bonjour...

Je suis ce jeu depuis un moment déjà, et à part de belles promesses et leur incroyable faculté à créer la hype je n'en retire toujours rien. Et ce n'est pourtant pas l'envie qui manque !

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Esprit

Intéressant ça certains systèmes qui poseront problème de par leur nature dangereuse... Celui-là cela aidera les flottes à fort blindage et avec peu de boucliers. Probablement que les trous noirs vont peut-être être dangereux eux aussi !  :;):

----------


## zivilain

Endless Space 2 bonjour ? Ah non c'est Stellaris qui change encore ses mécaniques de jeu mais n'a toujours pas réglé ce p..... de souci avec les secteurs que l'IA gère comme ses pieds et ça depuis la v1 !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

J'ai plus d'un giga de téléchargement... qu'est-ce que donc ?

----------


## IriK

> Endless Space 2 bonjour ? Ah non c'est Stellaris qui change encore ses mécaniques de jeu mais n'a toujours pas réglé ce p..... de souci avec les secteurs que l'IA gère comme ses pieds et ça depuis la v1 !


J'ai testé une partie aujourd'hui et je crois que maintenant on peut enfin construire des bâtiments dans les secteurs !!!  :Vibre:

----------


## The Number 9

> J'ai plus d'un giga de téléchargement... qu'est-ce que donc ?


Ils ont changé l'accès à l'OST. Je crois que les chansons s'ajoutent automatiquement pour ceux qui l'ont acheté, alors que jusque là, il n'y avait que les chansons du départ. Mais j'ai pas du tout suivi donc c'est pas clair pour moi (comme le montre cette explication  ::P:  ).

Enfin bref, c'est du à ce changement. Rien "in game".  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Ah ok. Merci pour l'info.  :;):

----------


## Esprit

> Ils ont changé l'accès à l'OST. Je crois que les chansons s'ajoutent automatiquement pour ceux qui l'ont acheté, alors que jusque là, il n'y avait que les chansons du départ. Mais j'ai pas du tout suivi donc c'est pas clair pour moi (comme le montre cette explication  ).
> 
> Enfin bref, c'est du à ce changement. Rien "in game".


Mouarf 1go pour ça ? C'est bien gros ! Merci pour l'info en tout cas.  ::):

----------


## The Number 9

Et sinon, puisque suite à ce patch qui m'avait aussi intrigué, j'ai trainé dans les forums Stellaris. Et j'ai lu ce post de Wiz sur les conditions de victoire.  ::): 




> In the short term, I'm thinking about removing the Domination victory condition and adding some sort of score system that determines a winner after a player-set game length, based on factors such as economic strength, diplomatic pull, fleet strength, etc al. Would still be able to win a Conquest/Federation victory before the set time is up, though Federation victory would require the entire galaxy being in your Federation.
> 
> In the long term, I want to rework victory conditions into something more akin to empire ambitions, like your empire aiming to colonize another galaxy.

----------


## zivilain

J'ai eu deux dl moi, un de près de 800Mo et l'autre de quasi 1GO cet aprèm... Ca fait beaucoup.
Stellaris m'occupe plus de 8GO sur mon disque désormais dont 2.69GO de bande originale. ^^

----------


## Esprit

> Et sinon, puisque suite à ce patch qui m'avait aussi intrigué, j'ai trainé dans les forums Stellaris. Et j'ai lu ce post de Wiz sur les conditions de victoire.


Joie ! Une victoire science me mettrait joie aussi !  ::wub::  Merci pour le retour.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai testé une partie aujourd'hui et je crois que maintenant on peut enfin construire des bâtiments dans les secteurs !!!


oui. Et la gestion est meilleure. Après faut se faire à l'idée que le secteur provisionne pour 3 batiments/stations à la fois ce qui ralentit son rythme de construction au début. Faut le subventionner régulièrement, voire forcer la construction du spaceport pour le dégager de la file d'attente. Après ma foi, c'est devenu plutot correct.

----------


## Oor-tael

Bon je sais pas si vous avez lu le carnet de développement n°92 publié hier, mais c'est vraiment la révolution. La grosse grosse révolution sur le FTL. Et personnellement... Je trouve ça extrêmement décevant. Je peux comprendre pourquoi ils ont décidé de mettre tout le monde aux hyperliens et de quasi-supprimer tous les autres modes de FTL, mais je persiste à penser que c'est une solution de facilité très médiocre et très décevante. Visiblement ils se sont creusé la tête pour trouver des solutions, mais ils ont eu peur de la complexité.
Dommage... Du coup je pense que j'essaierai de refaire une ultime partie AVANT la v2, avant que cette belle diversité ne sombre dans l'oubli  ::cry::  

Ce que l'on attend d'un Stellaris c'est un gameplay lent et cérébral sur une base riche et complexe. Sinon si c'est pour faire uniquement de la guéguerre tactique classique en temps réel, autant jouer à Sins of a Solar Empire qui est excellent et dix fois plus adapté sur ce créneau...  ::(:

----------


## Molina

> Bon je sais pas si vous avez lu le carnet de développement n°92 publié hier, mais c'est vraiment la révolution. La grosse grosse révolution sur le FTL. Et personnellement... Je trouve ça extrêmement décevant. Je peux comprendre pourquoi ils ont décidé de mettre tout le monde aux hyperliens et de quasi-supprimer tous les autres modes de FTL, mais je persiste à penser que c'est une solution de facilité très médiocre et très décevante. Visiblement ils se sont creusé la tête pour trouver des solutions, mais ils ont eu peur de la complexité.
> Dommage... Du coup je pense que j'essaierai de refaire une ultime partie AVANT la v2, avant que cette belle diversité ne sombre dans l'oubli  
> 
> Ce que l'on attend d'un Stellaris c'est un gameplay lent et cérébral sur une base riche et complexe. Sinon si c'est pour faire uniquement de la guéguerre tactique classique en temps réel, autant jouer à Sins of a Solar Empire qui est excellent et dix fois plus adapté sur ce créneau...


Ils sont sérieux ? Mais avoir des parties déséquilibrées, c'est un peu le sel de ce genre de jeu.... P'tain ils font chier.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Salut,

Le problème, si j'ai bien compris, c'est que c'est une excellente idée pour du tour par tour, de changer les modes de déplacement ; mais par contre, pour du temps réel, c'est complètement ingérable sur une surface aussi grande. Ca donne des trucs complètement aberrants. Je trouve pour ma part qu'ils n'ont pas tort.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bon je sais pas si vous avez lu le carnet de développement n°92 publié hier, mais c'est vraiment la révolution. La grosse grosse révolution sur le FTL. Et personnellement... Je trouve ça extrêmement décevant. Je peux comprendre pourquoi ils ont décidé de mettre tout le monde aux hyperliens et de quasi-supprimer tous les autres modes de FTL, mais je persiste à penser que c'est une solution de facilité très médiocre et très décevante. Visiblement ils se sont creusé la tête pour trouver des solutions, mais ils ont eu peur de la complexité.
> Dommage... Du coup je pense que j'essaierai de refaire une ultime partie AVANT la v2, avant que cette belle diversité ne sombre dans l'oubli  
> 
> Ce que l'on attend d'un Stellaris c'est un gameplay lent et cérébral sur une base riche et complexe. Sinon si c'est pour faire uniquement de la guéguerre tactique classique en temps réel, autant jouer à Sins of a Solar Empire qui est excellent et dix fois plus adapté sur ce créneau...


C'est surtout que l'ia doit pouvoir le gérer à tous les niveaux. Ca fait trois gammes de scripts. En plus comme ils veulent mettre du relief en fonction des types d'étoiles, ils ne peuvent pas conserver le wormhole et le warp qui permettent de contourner sans problème.

Donc oui c'est une solution de facilité mais ca leur permet de se concentrer a terme sur moins de lignes

----------


## Darkath

Les 3 systemes de ftl ont toujours été a chier, surtout que hyperlane etait toujours complètement inférieur aux deux autres. 
ca rendait la guerre inintéressante et impossible de gérer les guerres quand plusieurs empire ont des ftl différents (pour les joueurs comme pour les ia). 

Ça fait deja longtemps que je restreint le ftl au même type pour tout le monde sinon c'est beaucoup trop le bordel et  l'ia fait n'importe quoi.

Et pour finir le warp et le wormhole favorisent beaucoup trop le doomstack car tu peux juste envoyer toute ta flotte sur la capitale ennemie.

Bref encore une fois je trouve ça couillu de leur part de radicalement changer leur jeu pour le rendre fun (tout ça etant gratuit pour l'instant) alors qu'ils auraient tout aussi bien pu continuer à vendre des dlc sans chercher a corriger les défauts fondamentaux du jeu.

----------


## Nohmas

Je ne suis pas contre non plus que le même système de déplacement soit imposé à tout le monde au sein d'une même partie, mais j'espère qu'on pourra déterminer, dans les paramètres de création d'une partie, quel type de déplacement est imposé, parmi les 3 existants aujourd'hui. 

M'enfin, si cette éventuelle restriction dans les déplacements permet au devs de nous sortir une IA plus performante, je prends quand même.

----------


## Tenebris

J'aime bien leur approche. Ça va enfin rendre les zones stratégiquement intéressantes au delà des simples ressources, avec un coté attaques furtives pour certaines lieux, des bon gros lieux de défense avec goulot d'étranglement. Les rares wormholes paramétrables pour permettre à ses alliés d'y aller et pas les autres ça va permettre des stratégies de pute avec attaques éclair unilatérales si domination de ces points de saut etc.

----------


## Kruos

Pour les nouvelles restrictions de FTL why not, j'attends de voir ce qu'ils vont pondre, même si j'aimais bien la diversité (malgré ses effets de bords) jusqu'à maintenant.

J'ai hate de voir la réflexion de Wiz aboutir sur les conditions de victoire, y a tellement à faire (et tellement d'espace à combler).

Wait & See.

----------


## Darkath

> J'aime bien leur approche. Ça va enfin rendre les zones stratégiquement intéressantes au delà des simples ressources, avec un coté attaques furtives pour certaines lieux, des bon gros lieux de défense avec goulot d'étranglement. Les rares wormholes paramétrables pour permettre à ses alliés d'y aller et pas les autres ça va permettre des stratégies de pute avec attaques éclair unilatérales si domination de ces points de saut etc.


Surtout qu'un truc qui a été dit dans un stream c'est que prendre controle de la base d'un systeme donne acces aux ressources de ce système pendant une guerre. Donc ca devient possible d'occuper le terrain avec un impact sur l'économie, ce qui encourage la guerre sur plusieurs fronts (qui serait ingerable actuellement)

----------


## Anonyme899

Pas sur que ca change quoique ce soit à la logique du doomstack.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ça fait deja longtemps que je restreint le ftl au même type pour tout le monde sinon c'est beaucoup trop le bordel et  l'ia fait n'importe quoi.


Tu joues toujours au jeu.  :haha:

----------


## Oor-tael

> Salut,
> 
> Le problème, si j'ai bien compris, c'est que c'est une excellente idée pour du tour par tour, de changer les modes de déplacement ; mais par contre, pour du temps réel, c'est complètement ingérable sur une surface aussi grande. Ca donne des trucs complètement aberrants. Je trouve pour ma part qu'ils n'ont pas tort.


Oui c'est ce que je dis : ils n'ont pas tort s'ils restent sur une logique de temps réel un peu nerveux. En revanche je pense qu'ils ont tort de rester sur cette logique ; ils feraient mieux de ralentir le rythme et les combats et de préserver la richesse et la complexité qui sont LE créneau où Stellaris a une belle carte à jouer !

----------


## zivilain

C'est cool, je ne peux plus jouer... Mes races persos sont toutes  HS et quand je veux en recréer une, impossible d'ajouter des Traits, j'en ai aucun de disponible. Merci Paradox d'avoir encore fait une MàJ qui rend les mods cosmétiques des races obsolètes et empêche de lancer le jeu sauf à tout virer...

----------


## Tenebris

> Surtout qu'un truc qui a été dit dans un stream c'est que prendre controle de la base d'un systeme donne acces aux ressources de ce système pendant une guerre. Donc ca devient possible d'occuper le terrain avec un impact sur l'économie, ce qui encourage la guerre sur plusieurs fronts (qui serait ingerable actuellement)


Oh, excellent ! En calculant son coup, y aurait moyen de bien handicaper un I.A. Surtout si un jour, oui, un jour... ils rajoutent l’espionnage, nous permettant par exemple de savoir précisément quels sont ses revenus, et voir là où, et quand, ça peut être idéal de frapper, pour l'handicaper, voir l'empêcher tout bonnement de pouvoir renouveler ses flottes s'il n'a plus assez de revenus, histoire de le détruire à petit feu, lentement mais surement  :Manif:   ::trollface::   :haha:   :Death:

----------


## Da-Soth

J'ai déjà vu des parties bloquées parce que l'hyperlane qui te donne accès au reste de la galaxie est occupé par un empire merdique mais qui fait partie d'une énorme fédération. Impossible de passer autrement qu'en déclarant la guerre et impossible de trouver assez d'alliés voulant suivre contre ce conglomérat.

J'ai un peu peur que ce mode unique de FTL réduise les options tactiques, les options d’extension et favorise la RNG avec la position de départ.

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai déjà vu des parties bloquées parce que l'hyperlane qui te donne accès au reste de la galaxie est occupé par un empire merdique mais qui fait partie d'une énorme fédération. Impossible de passer autrement qu'en déclarant la guerre et impossible de trouver assez d'alliés voulant suivre contre ce conglomérat.
> 
> J'ai un peu peur que ce mode unique de FTL réduise les options tactiques, les options d’extension et favorise la RNG avec la position de départ.



Avec le nouveau système de territoires se sera beaucoup plus dur pour un empire voisin de te bloquer en debut de partie

----------


## Tenebris

> Avec le nouveau système de territoires se sera beaucoup plus dur pour un empire voisin de te bloquer en debut de partie


D'autant qu'ils ont précisé qu'ils donneront la possibilité au joueur de paramétrer la densité des réseaux hyperlane pour ceux qui le veulent, du coup, s'il y a plein de chemins, ça sera très difficile de bloquer quelqu'un.

----------


## Anonyme899

> D'autant qu'ils ont précisé qu'ils donneront la possibilité au joueur de paramétrer la densité des réseaux hyperlane pour ceux qui le veulent, du coup, s'il y a plein de chemins, ça sera très difficile de bloquer quelqu'un.


D'un aut' coté l'intéret de l'hyperlane c'est de créer des points de passage obligé, un relief en quelque sorte. Si tu peux contourner facilement, ce relief perd de son intérêt.

----------


## Tenebris

> D'un aut' coté l'intéret de l'hyperlane c'est de créer des points de passage obligé, un relief en quelque sorte. Si tu peux contourner facilement, ce relief perd de son intérêt.


Oui tout à fait, mais ils ont dit avoir fait ça en pensant aux fans du warp et wormhole qui préfèrent avoir plus de liberté. Personnellement, le coté point de passage obligé, j'adore l'idée, c'est pour ça que je joue qu'en hyperlane dans mes parties, mais là en plus le jeu sera optimisé pour  ::happy2::

----------


## Esprit

> Oui tout à fait, mais ils ont dit avoir fait ça en pensant aux fans du warp et wormhole qui préfèrent avoir plus de liberté. Personnellement, le coté point de passage obligé, j'adore l'idée, c'est pour ça que je joue qu'en hyperlane dans mes parties, mais là en plus le jeu sera optimisé pour


Pareillement. Mais il va avoir des Wormholes naturels et les Gateway pour un peu de variété donc c'est très bien aussi. Le jeu va dans le bon sens pour le moment mais Wait & See, j'espère qu'ils n'oublieront pas les autres demandes urgentes.

----------


## Darkath

Teasers du prochain DD :

----------


## Darkath



----------


## MikeFriks

J'aime beaucoup les nouvelles frontières !

----------


## Esprit

Avec le coût de l'influence, les guerres vont être fortement ralenties non ?  ::ninja::  
J'espère qu'on pourra gagner des points autrement, car l'influence est demandée de partout.

----------


## Darkath

Bah je pense que c'est le but, après ils peuvent du coup aussi jouer sur le coup des claims pour différencier les idéologies et les types d'empire entre eux. Genre filer des claims pas cher pour les nuées dévorantes et mettre des claims exorbitantes pour une empire isolationiste.


On verra bien ce que dit le DD demain.

----------


## Esprit

> Bah je pense que c'est le but, après ils peuvent du coup aussi jouer sur le coup des claims pour différencier les idéologies et les types d'empire entre eux. Genre filer des claims pas cher pour les nuées dévorantes et mettre des claims exorbitantes pour une empire isolationiste.
> 
> 
> On verra bien ce que dit le DD demain.


Disons que 500 influence soit la moitié pour trois systèmes (Je me demande sur quelle base sera le prix d'influence d'un système, ressources ? Le nombre de planètes habitées ? Ou les deux) ça me surprends !  Ou alors simplement la possibilité d'avoir une autre limite max que 1000.  :;): 
Tes idées sont parfaitement valables et logiques en passant, et je pense qu'elles seront comprises dans leur cahier de charge, mais oui, on verra le DD demain.

----------


## Darkath

DD sur les claims,
la guerre, la paix, l'influence,
l'occupation et les sombres heures de la galaxie https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/index.php


Boom! Ça c'est du pavé ! 

Plein de bonnes idées et le prochain dd sera sur la BASTON. 

 :Manif:

----------


## Esprit

Woot, ça c'est du lourd !  ::):  Stellaris Universalis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

C'est bien.

Là où je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi ça a mis autant de temps à en arriver là ?

----------


## Darkath

Bah c'est simple je pense que wiz n'a jamais été très satisfait du gameplay de Stellaris (pour rappel il est arrivé sur le projet à la sortie du jeu), mais à du s'apercevoir, à force, que c'était pas possible de l'améliorer en profondeur sans faire un grand chamboulement. Et faire un grand chamboulement ça prend du temps et il à fait passer en priorité ce qui pouvait être améliorer plus rapidement (genre les pops etc.)

Je suis plutôt content qu'on ait pas à attendre un Stellaris 2 avant de voir le gameplay changer, donc même si ça à mis du temps je suis plutôt content qu'ils s'y attaquent dès maintenant.

----------


## Kesitem

Je n'ai pas lu les DD et laché l'actualité du jeu.
Du coup c'est prévu pour quand tous ces changements?

----------


## Darkath

_Soon_


Les bruits de couloirs parlent de 3 mois selon les organisateurs, 6 mois selon la police.

----------


## Anonyme899

Comment ca marche les Casus belli dans Stellaris?

----------


## Oor-tael

Alors là je suis ravi qu'ils dégagent le warscore, c'était un des trucs les plus ratés du jeu. Ça donnait effectivement une rigidité et une artificialité ridicules pour un jeu de cette envergure.
Maintenant je regrette qu'ils ne soient pas allés jusqu'au bout en retirant les wargoals, qui sont inutilement rigides, puisque les paramètres essentiels sont déjà là : les revendications (claims), le cassus belli, et l'usure (war exhaustion).

Bref, effectivement une très bonne nouvelle. Ça faisait longtemps que j'en attendais une comme ça, et à mes yeux ça compense très largement la décision un peu facile d'appauvrir les mécanismes de FTL.

----------


## Darkath

> Comment ca marche les Casus belli dans Stellaris?




Casus Belli & Wargoals :




> To go to war with another empire in the Cherryh update, you now need a Casus Belli - a reason for war. The simplest Casus Belli to get is the Claim Casus Belli, gained by creating a claim on another empire. Each Casus Belli grants access to at least one type of Wargoal, with some Casus Belli (like Subjugation) potentially allowing for several different Wargoals to choose between. When declaring war on another empire, rather than put together a list of Wargoals, you choose just one Wargoal allowed by one of your Casus Belli, and the defender similarly chooses one after being declared on, with the Humiliate wargoal always available to defenders regardless of Casus Belli. However, the Wargoal is always in addition to rather than instead of claims the two war sides have on each other. What this means is that the Wargoal is the overall purpose of the war (for example, to humiliate a rival) and any claims you have on the target and their allies is your territorial ambitions in the war (for example, a string of border systems). Some Empires (such as Fanatical Purifiers, Devouring Swarms and Determined Exterminators) have special Casus Belli that usually allow them to conquer their neighbors at will (exceptions being empires they don't hate, such as other Machine Empires for Exterminators), ignoring claims altogether, but are vulnerable to be similarly conquered by others who see them as a threat to the entire galaxy.

----------


## Kesitem

Bon ben, je vais re-suivre le fil  ::): 

Si Paradox rattrape le truc, je dis chapeau!

----------


## Anonyme899

dev diary 94 : Ascension Perks & Surveying in Cherryh

Où je découvre avec effroi que le théorème des 4 couleurs n'a pas pénétré l'enceinte de PDS

----------


## Darkath

Un nouveau pack d'espèce sort le 7 décembre dans toutes les chaumières :




> - 10 new Humanoid portraits
> - A completely new ship set inspired by classic western sci-fi
> - A new prescripted empire, the Fanatic Authoritarian Materialist Voor Technocracy, with a portrait inspired by the 'loading screen aliens' from our own official art
> - 3 new advisor voices offering alternative takes on existing ethics, based on the United Nations of Earth ('dignified xenophile'), Commonwealth of Man ('disciplined militarist') and Voor Technocracy ('ruthless materialist')
> - 3 new music tracks that are remixes of classic Stellaris songs




A noter que les 10 nouvelles espèces sont dimorphes (différence male/femelle)

Dev Diary et Screenshots :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...l_20171123_pre

----------


## Cedski

:haha: 

"Western Sci-Fi" pour pas dire Star War copy ?

----------


## Darkath

Bof c'est pas non plus des destroyer imperiaux.

----------


## IriK

> Bof c'est pas non plus des destroyer imperiaux.


Faut dire que des triangles ça aurait fait trop  ::ninja::  (me rappel les Vaisseau de guerre de classe Interdictor de Kotor).

----------


## Anonyme899

> "Western Sci-Fi" pour pas dire Star War copy ?


Les salaw ils sont copié starwars. Ca fait un triangle è_é

----------


## Anonyme899

Doomstack DD

----------


## Darkath

Un peu déçu je pensait à une grosse révolution comme les précédent DD, mais au final ça à pas l'air de changer grand chose. 

C'est cool que les unités battent en retraite plutôt que mourir systématiquement, mais c'est un peu la base des combats des jeux paradox dans tous leur jeu depuis la nuit des temps, donc difficilement une évolution.

Quand au bonus pour les petites flottes, je doute que ça change grand chose.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Quand au bonus pour les petites flottes, je doute que ça change grand chose.


Oui. Les grosses flottes subiront un peu plus de dégats mais rien qui empèche de continuer à utiliser le Doomstack.

Par contre, le changement sur les Armures est le bienvenue. C'est fini les vaisseaux invincibles.

----------


## Darkath

> Oui. Les grosses flottes subiront un peu plus de dégats mais rien qui empèche de continuer à utiliser le Doomstack.
> 
> Par contre, le changement sur les Armures est le bienvenue. C'est fini les vaisseaux invincibles.


Je comprend pas pourquoi ils ont pas fait un rendement décroissant sur les grosse flotte plutôt, comme le combat width d'EU4 etc.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Un peu déçu je pensait à une grosse révolution comme les précédent DD, mais au final ça à pas l'air de changer grand chose. 
> 
> C'est cool que les unités battent en retraite plutôt que mourir systématiquement, mais c'est un peu la base des combats des jeux paradox dans tous leur jeu depuis la nuit des temps, donc difficilement une évolution.
> 
> Quand au bonus pour les petites flottes, je doute que ça change grand chose.


C'est surtout qu'il faut une bonne raison pour ne pas masser tous ses vaisseaux en une seule boule.

A voir sur pied quand ca sortira. Faut voir comment ca interagit avec les limites de flottes et les systèmes qui donnent des ressources.

Mai bon sans logistique et commerce à intercepter, l'intérêt de disperser son matériel est faible à premiere vue.

----------


## Esprit

Mouais pas super fan des changements. Y a de l'idée mais cela ne sera clairement pas suffisant pour les doomstacks. Par contre pour les armures c'est très bien j'avoue, je me demande quel changement vont subir les plaques de cristaux qui donnaient du hit point.

----------


## Railgun

> Je comprend pas pourquoi ils ont pas fait un rendement décroissant sur les grosse flotte plutôt, comme le combat width d'EU4 etc.


Au final, le résultat sera plus ou moins le même : donner un bonus au petit c'est comme si on donnait une pénalité au gros à la place. C'est un combat width caché avec une formule plus complexe.




> Mai bon sans logistique et commerce à intercepter, l'intérêt de disperser son matériel est faible à premiere vue.


Ce qu'il faut, c'est y ajouter encerclements et fronts... comme dans HoI4.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Au final, le résultat sera plus ou moins le même : donner un bonus au petit c'est comme si on donnait une pénalité au gros à la place. C'est un combat width caché avec une formule plus complexe..


Non. En l’état, le petit va juste infliger plus de dégâts qu'il ne le faisait avant. Ce qui ne va pas empêcher le gros de gagner et les joueurs de faire des doomstacks.

Ce qu'il aurait fallut c'est faire comme dans HoI 3. Attribuer un maximum de tonnage à une flotte (suivant l'amiral, la techno, etc ...) et donner un malus exponentiel à mesure que ce tonnage est dépassé. Avec ce système, on aurait pu voir des flottes optimisées mettre des branlées à des flottes aux vaisseaux innombrables.

Ca aurait d'ailleurs été fun d'inverser ce malus aux flottes des Esprits Ruches.

----------


## Darkath

Wiz confirme au passage que la façon dont les vaisseaux choississent leur cible à été entièrement recodé pour Cherryh.

On peut s'attendre à plus de tirs sur une meme cible plutôt qu'un arrosage homogène des cible ennemies si je comprend bien.

----------


## tekklas

Ils parlent aussi d'une limite de commandement pour les amiraux (et donc une limite au taille des flottes) influencer par la tech mais pas par le level du dit amiral. Donc en mettant tout ça ensemble plus le système de retraite devrais permettre aux petites flottes de harceler les grosses sans être annihiler instantanément. Enfin en théorie mais j'ai plutôt confiance, le jeux s'améliore a mon avis au fil des patchs (trop) lentement mais (relativement) surement.

----------


## Darkath

Nouvelle image du dlc Humanoides :

----------


## Paradox

C'est normal de se faire toujours rouler dessus par les events de fin de partie ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est normal de se faire toujours rouler dessus par les events de fin de partie ?


Toujours ... non.
Mais les crises sont volontairement faites pour ne pas être facile. Certaines étant plus dure que d'autres.

----------


## Anonyme899

> si on a déjà gagné la partie est ce que les crises pop toujours?
> .


J'avais eu le cas il y a la sortie the war in heaven. J'ai gagné la partie avec ma fédération et j'ai eu les zergs ensuite.




> J'avais envie de faire les crises quand même du coup j attend a rien faire pendant 50 ans la, on est en 1400 et toujours rien -_


tu peux attendre longtemps comme l'avoir avant la fin de l'an 2400.C'est une histoire de proba.

----------


## IriK

> Toujours ... non.
> Mais les crises sont volontairement faites pour ne pas être facile. Certaines étant plus dure que d'autres.


Il y a eu néanmoins une certaine accroissement de la difficulté je dirais :
au début, elle posait pas vraiment de problème (les dimensionnelles par exemple), alors que maintenant j'arrive jamais a m'en sortir... grr  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La sur ma partie galaxie immense, *en l'an 1350* victoire fédérale. (avec tout mes voisins pathétiques).
> J'avais envie de faire les crises quand même du coup j attend a rien faire pendant 50 ans la, *on est en 1400* et toujours rien -_-.


Le topic CK2 c'est en dessous  ::ninja:: 
 ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Il y a eu néanmoins une certaine accroissement de la difficulté je dirais :
> au début, elle posait pas vraiment de problème (les dimensionnelles par exemple), alors que maintenant j'arrive jamais a m'en sortir... grr


Appelle Shepard.

C'est ta seule chance  ::P:

----------


## zivilain

Oh un DLC Star Wars/Trek, la base spatiale me rappelle furieusement la coupole des vaisseaux de la Fédération quant aux vaisseaux n'en parlons même pas...

----------


## Cedski

> Oh un DLC Star Wars/Trek, la base spatiale me rappelle furieusement la coupole des vaisseaux de la Fédération quant aux vaisseaux n'en parlons même pas...



Attention, toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes... 

Je me sens moins seul d'un coup.  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme899

> *edit j'avais lu ton message a moitié, donc c'est sur a 100% que ça marche ok merci^^.


Je sais pas. J'ai ptet eu un bug. Je connais paradox depuis EUII, Je me méfie de leurs bugs depuis mon traumatisme sur HOI III.
Je te dis juste que c'est possible 
 :Tutut:

----------


## zivilain

> Attention, toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes... 
> 
> Je me sens moins seul d'un coup.


Pas grave, j'assume et j'aimerais bien qu'ils arrêtent de faire sauter les mods cosmétiques, à chaque màj... Didiou ! Pas besoin de dlc payant pour avoir des races différentes ou des vaisseaux avec un look différent...

----------


## Alexleserveur

Yo les canards, j'ai vu des infos pas trop fiables qui se contredisaient. Ils ont déjà annoncé une version 2.0 ou pas du coup ?

----------


## Darkath

> Yo les canards, j'ai vu des infos pas trop fiables qui se contredisaient. Ils ont déjà annoncé une version 2.0 ou pas du coup ?


Oui, mais pas de date pour la 2.0

Le patch 1.9 et le DLC humanoide est sorti hier. Sans grand changement sur le gameplay.

----------


## Paradox

Du coup, il n'y aurait, potentiellement, que le DLC "Utopia" qui vaille le coup ?

----------


## Darkath

> Du coup, il n'y aurait, potentiellement, que le DLC "Utopia" qui vaille le coup ?


Oui c'est le seul DLC qui rajoute du gameplay.

----------


## Paradox

> Oui c'est le seul DLC qui rajoute du gameplay.


OK, merci.  :;):

----------


## Alexleserveur

Ah perso, j'aime bien Synthetic Dawn. Les peuples robotiques sont assez cool et ça permet de jouer différemment (et d'oublier les factions, je déteste gérer ça :D). Merci pour la réponse en tout cas sur la 2.0 !

----------


## Anonyme899

Je découvre le Soulèvement des Machines.

Pour ceux qui veulent se garder la surprise, n'ouvrez pas le spoiler.


Spoiler Alert! 



C'est la catapostrophe.   :Facepalm: 

La grosse tache rouge avec un psi était intégralement dans mon empire.  :Pouah: 

Alors ca serait pas si grave si je n'avais pas tenté de conquérir toute la galaxie et que du coup, tout le monde va me déclarer la guerre parce qu'ils haïssent mes tortues illuminées qui vénèrent le dieu de la conquête.  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

ET voilà. Ce qui devait arriver, arriva. Il n'ya plus qu'à serrer les fesses et à traiter les problèmes un par un.


Spoiler Alert! 



C'est la subtilité de cette demi-crise. Elle n'est pas hyper violente en elle-même et peut se dépasser sans trop d'effort. Mais elle va impacter l'empire du joueur par les relations avec les autres empires. C'est là que ca fait mal parce que je vais me faire dépecer.

----------


## Anonyme899

Suite et fin de la rébellion des machines.



Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai finalement réussi à valider une victoire totale contre les Machines.

Je suis revenu à mes anciennes frontières.

Seulement la guerre a laissé des traces. 

Les pops assimilées sont en cours de démantèlement. Les pop en cours d'assimilation semblent avoir disparue.
J'ai donc un nombre de planètes conséquent qui ont vu leur population disparaitre.



De plus mes raids sur les starports pour prévenir la formation d'une flotte IA me laisse avec des capacités navales moindres que je vais devoir remettre en place à terme.

Au niveau des secteurs, j'ai tout simplement vidé  tous mes secteurs de toutes leurs ressources pour maintenir une flotte importante pour dissuader une guerre avec les voisins le plus longtemps possible. 
J'ai du saborder une flotte de 90K une fois arrivé au bout de la chose. C'est à ce moment que la "Fédération d'en face" a décidé d'attaquer un des micro-états que je garantissais. 

Le Grand Chef des Clans Zidlaxir Ier, connaitra-t-il sa première défaite?



Et je viens de me rendre compte qu'il manque les planetary administration sur les mondes que l'IA tenait.

----------


## Paradox

> J'ai enfin eu ma crise après 100 ans d'afk youtube a cause du lag qui ralentit le jeu a mort.


 Quel lag ?

----------


## Darkath

> Quel lag ?


Le jeu commence à ramer sec au bout de 200 ans de jeu. Les jours passent plus lentement.

----------


## Paradox

> Le jeu commence à ramer sec au bout de 200 ans de jeu. Les jours passent plus lentement.


J'ai pas specialement eu de soucis moi... Je recheckerai a l'occasion.

----------


## Nelfe

> Quel lag ?


Le syndrome Paradox.

----------


## Paradox

> Le syndrome Paradox.


Paradox Interactive, j'espere...  :Emo:

----------


## Nelfe

> Paradox Interactive, j'espere...


Désolé  :^_^:

----------


## Wolfram

J'en ai marre... 

JE VEUX DU COMMERCE !  :Boom:

----------


## nakuni

Salut les gars, j'en suis à ma 3ème partie, je ne joue sans DLC et j'ai une question.

Je me suis fais vassaliser par un empire déchu, je me suis quand même pas mal développé mais pas assez pour obtenir mon indépendance par la guerre. Il me semble que je peux réclamer mon indépendance par la diplomatie, quelles sont les leviers qui vont permettre l'acceptation? Il faut qu'ils m'aiment bien? Qu'on partage les mêmes étiques?

----------


## nakuni

Laissez tomber une crise est arrivé, j'ai profité d'un moment de faiblesse de mon suzerain pour lui péter la gueule et reprendre mon indépendance.
Bon par contre la crise est trop difficile à gérer je pense que je n'y survivrai pas. Mon dieu ce jeu est une drogue!

----------


## Kamigaku

Dev Diary #100 : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...oyers.1064560/
Et aussi annonce de la future extension qui s'annonce alléchante : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDTPzdwga4

Un stream du dit patch ne devrait pas tarder à commencer sur Twitch pour les intéresser.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Et aussi annonce de la future extension qui s'annonce alléchante : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDTPzdwga4


_"I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced."_  ::ninja::

----------


## Oor-tael

Encore une fois, c'est franchement dommage qu'ils nous sortent une belle extension centrée sur la guerre, alors que c'est justement l'aspect du jeu qui a le moins besoin d'être retravaillé.
Ce Stellaris, c'est vraiment le syndrome du tuning automobile. Il y aurait tellement de trucs à faire sur d'autres aspects fondamentaux, mais non, on persiste sur la facilité, sur ce qui se voit le plus... Alors qu'on est sur un segment de jeu a priori exigeant. Ce serait un RTS je comprendrais, mais là, quand même... Pffff...

Bon après quand l'extension sortira ça fera ~18 mois que je n'y aurai pas touché, donc je profiterai probablement de l'occasion pour lui redonner sa chance, avec tous les ajouts depuis. Mais quand même, ça reste décevant.

----------


## Darkath

Par contre c'est maintenant certain que la prochaine extension sera totalement axé diplomatie avec refonte des fédérations (et possibilité d'en prendre le controle total façon HRE) ainsi qu'une sorte d'ONU de l'espace. C'était plus ou moins annoncé dans la road map il y'a un bout de temps et ce sont les derniers items qui n'ont pas été réalisés.

----------


## Paradox

T'facon, on gagne rien par la violence.  ::ninja:: 

(oui je suis une quiche militairement)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Par contre c'est maintenant certain que la prochaine extension sera totalement axé diplomatie avec refonte des fédérations (et possibilité d'en prendre le controle total façon HRE) ainsi qu'une sorte d'ONU de l'espace. C'était plus ou moins annoncé dans la road map il y'a un bout de temps et ce sont les derniers items qui n'ont pas été réalisés.


Donc faire de plus grosses alliances pour faire de plus grosses guerres?  ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

Et tout ça avec des flottes plus petites... ::huh:: 

J'ai vu quelques séquences de la fin du stream, il semble y avoir quelques belles pièces comme le ship qui est en fait un immense canon à ion. J'ai pas trop compris s'il allait avoir une portée qui couvre un système entier ou plus, mais ça pourrait être intéressant aussi bien en défensif qu'en offensif...Un peu moins de quantité pour un peu plus de qualité avec de nouveaux tiers supérieurs, des outils de gestion des flottes, la destruction de planètes...Pourquoi pas, surtout si ça peut apporter un peu d'intérêt à la micro.

----------


## Ruadir

> J'en ai marre... 
> 
> JE VEUX DU COMMERCE !


ça tombe bien, la prochaine sera centrée sur la guerre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Encore une fois, c'est franchement dommage qu'ils nous sortent une belle extension centrée sur la guerre, alors que c'est justement l'aspect du jeu qui a le moins besoin d'être retravaillé.


Pareil.
De mon coté je suis un joueur plus pacifique, axé commerce, diplomatie et culture.
Le jeu est toujours aussi chiant pour moi.

----------


## Tenebris

Dans l'absolu miser sur la guerre, ça me dérange pas, j'ai toujours eu des tendances warmonger dans les 4x de toute façon. Cependant, je cracherais pas sur du commerce et de l'espionnage... en 2019 peut-être  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Darkath

> Dans l'absolu miser sur la guerre, ça me dérange pas, j'ai toujours eu des tendances warmonger dans les 4x de toute façon. Cependant, je cracherais pas sur du commerce et de l'espionnage... en 2019 peut-être


Fin 2018 au rythme ou ça va, en tout cas c'est sur qu'avant l'été on aura un gros patch/expansion sur la diplo.

----------


## Kamigaku

Il y'a un point que vous pourrez peut-être m'expliquer concernant la prochaine mise à jour... Qu'est-ce qui sera "gratuit" ? Les Titans ? Le système de guerre ? J'ai un peu du mal à comprendre qu'il développe une version "2.0" et qu'elle ne soit accessible qu'à ceux qui paient. Quelqu'un à une idée sur le sujet ? Comment cela se passait sur les anciennes sorties d'extension ?

----------


## LetoII

> Il y'a un point que vous pourrez peut-être m'expliquer concernant la prochaine mise à jour... Qu'est-ce qui sera "gratuit" ? Les Titans ? Le système de guerre ? J'ai un peu du mal à comprendre qu'il développe une version "2.0" et qu'elle ne soit accessible qu'à ceux qui paient. Quelqu'un à une idée sur le sujet ? Comment cela se passait sur les anciennes sorties d'extension ?


A priori, tout ce qui a été présenté avant le Dev Diary #100 est dans le patch gratuit (Cherryh) le contenu du dernier dev diary fait parti de l'extension apocalypse et serait donc payant.

----------


## Nelfe

Bordel c'est génial, je vais pouvoir balancer des Exterminatus Extremis partout avec les Colossus  :Vibre:

----------


## Darkath

> Il y'a un point que vous pourrez peut-être m'expliquer concernant la prochaine mise à jour... Qu'est-ce qui sera "gratuit" ? Les Titans ? Le système de guerre ? J'ai un peu du mal à comprendre qu'il développe une version "2.0" et qu'elle ne soit accessible qu'à ceux qui paient. Quelqu'un à une idée sur le sujet ? Comment cela se passait sur les anciennes sorties d'extension ?


Il y'aura un récap des Free features et paid features mais effectivement pour l'instant on sait que :

Free Patch :
1	*Starbases*Major mechanics rework to affect: border growth, space stations & planetary spaceports, ship construction and more.
2	*FTL Rework and Galactic Terrain*Consolidating FTL, expanding on them, and using them to "build" a galactic terrain.
3	*War, Peace and Claims*Warfare overhaul: casus belli, wargoals, war exhaustion, starbase/system occupation, and peace negotiations.
4	*Ascension Perks & Surveying in Cherryh*Adding basic version of ascension perks to the base game. Replacing the existing surveying and star chart system.
5	*Doomstacks and Ship Design*Breaking down the doomstack issue into its component problems, and some upcoming changes to the ship designer.
6	*Tech Progression in Cherryh*Changes to technology progression in the 2.0 "Cherryh" update	
7	*Fleet Manager*Adding of a new Fleet Manager interface
8	*Ground Combat & Army Rework*Ground Combat & Army Rework	

Paid Expansion :
1	*Planet-killer weapon*
2	* New enormous “Titan” capital ships*
3	*Marauders – space nomads*
4	*New Ascension Perks and Civics*
5	*Three new musical pieces*

----------


## [dT] Moustik

:Bave: 


Hâte de tout casser...

----------


## Tenebris

Une idée de quand ça sort tout ça?  ::happy2:: 

En revanche, je me tâte de désactiver les events de fin de partie, parce qu'à chaque fois, j'ai fini avec le cul en étoile.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Hâte de tout casser...

----------


## IriK

> Paid Expansion :
> 
> 3	*Marauders – space nomads*


Pour les joueurs on est d'accord ?  :Bave:

----------


## Brienne

> J'en ai marre... 
> 
> JE VEUX DU COMMERCE !


+487 !
Ce que je cherche dans tout 4X. 
Du politique, de la diplomatie, de l'influence,... J'aime pas quand tous les chemins ramènent au militaire.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Ce que je cherche dans tout 4X. 
> Du politique, de la diplomatie, de l'influence,... J'aime pas quand tous les chemins ramènent au militaire.


Eh oui, mais malheureusement c'est la facilité, et ça satisfait une majorité de joueurs peu exigeants qui veulent surtout faire boum-boum.

----------


## hein

oui mais stellaris à la pretention d'être un 4x et pas un vulgaire S.T.R.

----------


## Nelfe

> +487 !
> Ce que je cherche dans tout 4X. 
> Du politique, de la diplomatie, de l'influence,... J'aime pas quand tous les chemins ramènent au militaire.


La politique est pas trop mal foutue, surtout depuis Utopia. Y'a encore du mieux à faire mais ça va. Par contre la diplomatie est moyenne, quant à l'espionnage et au commerce ils sont complètement absent.

----------


## Darkath

> Pour les joueurs on est d'accord ?


Non c'est un nouveau type d'ia, qu'on peut soudoyer pour attaquer d'autres gens, engager comme mercenaires, et sinon sont la pour te pourrir la vie, surtout si t'as un grand territoire sans beaucoup de planètes et defenses. 
Le tout s'accompagne d'une crise mid-game dans laquelle un khan unifie les maraudeurs et tente de conquérir la galaxie. Peut être qu'un jour ils deviendront jouables.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La politique est pas trop mal foutue, surtout depuis Utopia. Y'a encore du mieux à faire mais ça va. Par contre la diplomatie est moyenne, quant à l'espionnage et au commerce ils sont complètement absent.


Ils corrigeront la diplo avant de mettre du commerce.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Eh oui, mais malheureusement c'est la facilité, et ça satisfait une majorité de joueurs peu exigeants qui veulent surtout faire boum-boum.


Pas tellement, c'est surtout que la guerre est naze depuis la sortie et il fallait qu'ils fassent une refonte de pleins de systèmes pour repartir sur des bases saines plutôt que de se traîner fes rats morts ad vitam

----------


## IriK

> Non c'est un nouveau type d'ia, qu'on peut soudoyer pour attaquer d'autres gens, engager comme mercenaires, et sinon sont la pour te pourrir la vie, surtout si t'as un grand territoire sans beaucoup de planètes et defenses. 
> Le tout s'accompagne d'une crise mid-game dans laquelle un khan unifie les maraudeurs et tente de conquérir la galaxie. Peut être qu'un jour ils deviendront jouables.


Je suis tout désappointé  ::sad::

----------


## frgo

Bof... Le délire de faire des Etoiles Noires dans tout les 4X spatiaux ça me laisse de marbre
Commerce, diplomatie, espionnage, ça me paraît bien plus important que vouloir se la jouer gouverneur Tarkin avec le destructeur de planète et Dark Vador avec l'Executor, euh le Titan.
Ce sera sans moi ce DLC

----------


## Darkath

C'est quand même cool, surtout le coté mercenaire, qui manquait a stellaris, ça permet de rapidement récupérer une flotte si tu te fait défoncer la tienne. et ça fait office de bloqueur de sections de la galaxie en early game et ajoute un truc sympa a gérer en midgame. Le fait de pouvoir s'en servir pour taper indirectement sur les autres est pas mal aussi.

J'attends de voir le DD pour plus d'info mais ce dont ils ont parlé dans le stream avait franchement l'air sympa sans que ce soit la grosse folie non plus. C'est toujours mieux que l'implémentation actuelle des pirates (un pauvre event en tout début de game et des vaisseaux statiques en guise de "mobs" dans certains systemes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bof... Le délire de faire des Etoiles Noires dans tout les 4X spatiaux ça me laisse de marbre
> Commerce, diplomatie, espionnage, ça me paraît bien plus important que vouloir se la jouer gouverneur Tarkin avec le destructeur de planète et Dark Vador avec l'Executor, euh le Titan.
> Ce sera sans moi ce DLC


C'est le Colosse qui brule les planètes, et le Titan c'est juste un Big Fucking Gun de l'espace pour allumer les vaisseaux sur de longues distances  ::P:

----------


## Ruadir

> Bof... Le délire de faire des Etoiles Noires dans tout les 4X spatiaux ça me laisse de marbre
> Commerce, diplomatie, espionnage, ça me paraît bien plus important que vouloir se la jouer gouverneur Tarkin avec le destructeur de planète et Dark Vador avec l'Executor, euh le Titan.
> Ce sera sans moi ce DLC


Le premier trailer m'a vendu du Star Trek mais le jeu m'encourage surtout à faire du Warhammer40k.  ::|:

----------


## Darkath

Les frontières on un peu plus de gueule qu'avant avec le nouveau systeme d'eXpansion et le hyperlane only.

Les hyperlanes vertes sont celles qui sont accessible, en rouge inaccessible


Notons aussi le fait que les systeme bourrés de saloperies neutres restent des no mans land jusqu'a ce que quelqu'un arrive a buter les conneries, plutot que d'être automatiquement annexé par la propagation des frontières.

----------


## Helix

> Le premier trailer m'a vendu du Star Trek mais le jeu m'encourage surtout à faire du Warhammer40k.


Si tu veux du Star Trek, essaie le mod New Horizons, du pur bonheur.

----------


## Ruadir

> Si tu veux du Star Trek, essaie le mod New Horizons, du pur bonheur.


C'était une façon de parler.  ::|: 
Les premiers trailer avaient un ton optimiste, ouvert et portaient un discours très roddenberrien dans la façon de voir l'ultime frontière.
Donc je voulais faire des parties un peu claquées sur ce genre d'idéal donc avec du commerce, de la diplomatie et de l'exploration.

Sauf que le jeu encourage vraiment l'aspect militaire au détriment du reste...surtout en mid-game. 
Avec l'arrivée de plus gros vaisseaux, de destructeurs de planètes et de maraudeurs...j'ai vraiment cette impression que le jeu cherche à me faire jouer l'Imperium de l'Humanité.  ::(:

----------


## Paradox

> Si tu veux du Star Trek, essaie le mod New Horizons, du pur bonheur.


A croire que la plupart de mods de jeux de SF s'appellent tous "New Horizon(s)"...  ::O:

----------


## Esprit

L'extension me parait bien ! C'est un bon pas en avant, et il faut continuer comme ça car...




> +487 !
> Ce que je cherche dans tout 4X. 
> Du politique, de la diplomatie, de l'influence,... J'aime pas quand tous les chemins ramènent au militaire.


...Effectivement, je veux de ça aussi ! Et de la science, de l'espionnage, du commerce !

----------


## Benounet

> Les frontières on un peu plus de gueule qu'avant avec le nouveau systeme d'eXpansion et le hyperlane only.
> 
> Les hyperlanes vertes sont celles qui sont accessible, en rouge inaccessible
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTWj55NWkAAvS2i.jpg:large
> 
> Notons aussi le fait que les systeme bourrés de saloperies neutres restent des no mans land jusqu'a ce que quelqu'un arrive a buter les conneries, plutot que d'être automatiquement annexé par la propagation des frontières.


Je passe tres vite fait parcequ'a une epoque j'y jouais donc sait on jamais et...
Apres deux parties j'etais deja en hyperlane only dans les options, il leur a fallu combien de DLC?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Les frontières on un peu plus de gueule qu'avant avec le nouveau systeme d'eXpansion et le hyperlane only.
> 
> Les hyperlanes vertes sont celles qui sont accessible, en rouge inaccessible
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTWj55NWkAAvS2i.jpg:large
> 
> Notons aussi le fait que les systeme bourrés de saloperies neutres restent des no mans land jusqu'a ce que quelqu'un arrive a buter les conneries, plutot que d'être automatiquement annexé par la propagation des frontières.


Tant que les frontières sont plus visible ca me va. Mon cauchemard c'est quand je suis frontalier avec des empires qui ont la même couleur que le mien. Ca a l'air plus "organique" l'établissement des frontières. 

Mes perroquets-ampoules de l'espace seront content

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Mes perroquets-ampoules de l'espace seront content


Au moins ceux-là pourront pas se bouffer leurs propres plumes quand ils dépriment.  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...Effectivement, je veux de ça aussi ! Et de la science, de l'espionnage, du commerce !


Bah au delà du 4X, c'est surtout que venant des mecs qui ont fait CK, EU, Victoria, avoir des lacunes sur la diplo, le commerce, etc. ça fait un peu chier.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Da-Soth

Alors il suffit de se dire que c'est un Hearts of Iron de l'espace.

Pour moi tous ces changements sont les bienvenus parce que j'aime bien la bagarre. Et pour le moment on s'y faisait un peu chier. Si ce DLC apporte un gameplay solide autour de la guerre, ça sera déjà ça de gagné.

On verra plus tard pour les hippies socialo-pacifistes.

----------


## Oor-tael

> On verra plus tard pour les hippies socialo-pacifistes.


Sans tomber dans les insultes blessantes & autres atteintes graves à l'honneur, il faut au contraire le voir comme une recherche de cohérence et variété du gameplay. Au fond, tout tourne toujours autour de la domination ; l'idée est simplement de pouvoir gagner en dominant sur d'autres plans que le militaire pour varier les plaisirs, et ne pas réduire le gameplay à une course permanente à l'armement.
Et en plus, comme le jeu propose d'incarner des peuples avec des éthiques très variées, personnellement je n'arrive pas à jouer "pacifiste" et à monter une flotte de dingue pour aller écraser mes voisins. Idem si je prend "matérialiste" j'aimerais bien pouvoir dominer économiquement, ou si je prends "spiritualiste" j'aimerais bien pouvoir dominer culturellement (voire religieusement comme dans Civ6).

----------


## Ruadir

> Pour moi tous ces changements sont les bienvenus parce que j'aime bien la bagarre. Et pour le moment on s'y faisait un peu chier.


Il y a endroit où on se fait pas chier dans Stellaris en dehors de menu de création de civilisation du coup ?  ::ninja:: 

Je troll mais j'attends toujours Le truc qui va vraiment me faire accrocher au jeu et à ses mécaniques.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et en plus, comme le jeu propose d'incarner des peuples avec des éthiques très variées, personnellement je n'arrive pas à jouer "pacifiste" et à monter une flotte de dingue pour aller écraser mes voisins. Idem si je prend "matérialiste" j'aimerais bien pouvoir dominer économiquement, ou si je prends "spiritualiste" j'aimerais bien pouvoir dominer culturellement (voire religieusement comme dans Civ6).


J'aimerais effectivement que le jeu propose suffisamment de variété là-dessus. Mais du coup il va falloir attendre encore 1 an...tant pis.

----------


## Longwelwind

> Sans tomber dans les insultes blessantes & autres atteintes graves à l'honneur, il faut au contraire le voir comme une recherche de cohérence et variété du gameplay. Au fond, tout tourne toujours autour de la domination ; l'idée est simplement de pouvoir gagner en dominant sur d'autres plans que le militaire pour varier les plaisirs, et ne pas réduire le gameplay à une course permanente à l'armement.
> Et en plus, comme le jeu propose d'incarner des peuples avec des éthiques très variées, personnellement je n'arrive pas à jouer "pacifiste" et à monter une flotte de dingue pour aller écraser mes voisins. Idem si je prend "matérialiste" j'aimerais bien pouvoir dominer économiquement, ou si je prends "spiritualiste" j'aimerais bien pouvoir dominer culturellement (voire religieusement comme dans Civ6).


Sa phrase était plus une jeste qu'autre chose, je pense.

L'espionnage, la culture, la religion, le commerce, la diplomatie, un sénat galactique, c'est des choses qui arriveront dans les jeux de mon point de vue, mais ils peuvent pas s'occuper de tout en même temps. Esperer que toutes ces choses soient dans le jeu et qu'il soit du même niveau qu'EU4 ou CK2 maintenant, seulement après un DLC, c'est utopique.
Et je dis ça en tant que joueur qui aime jouer des races bobo-gauchistes.

Puis bon, si on reste pas optimiste concernant les jeux Paradox, autant perdre tout espoir tout de suite, parce que je pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres studios qui tente des jeux du même style en ce moment. Faut leur laisser le temps de tenter des trucs, même si c'est pour au final qu'ils se rendent compte que c'est pas bien et qu'ils remplacent tout (comme le système de Casus Belli dans la prochaine extension).
Pour le coup, si l'état du jeu ne va pas pour l'instant pour vous, c'est plutôt quelques années que j'attendrais, parce que c'est pas en une année (donc à peu près 2 DLC) que le jeu va radicalement changer.

----------


## Paradox

> Il y a endroit où on se fait pas chier dans Stellaris en dehors de menu de création de civilisation du coup ?


Quand la crise de fin de partie arrive...  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Quand la crise de fin de partie arrive...


Si elle arrive...  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Si elle arrive...


Si tu l'actives pas non plus...  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Si tu l'actives pas non plus...


Qui te dis que c'est le cas...  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

Vidéo du DLC :




Ah et feature super cool : 

Spoiler Alert! 


on peu enfermer des planètes sous un boucliers avec l'une des armes des tueurs de planètes, coinçant leurs population et pouvant ensuite construire une stations de recherche pour observer ce zoo géant 

 :Bave:

----------


## Paradox

> Vidéo du DLC :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah et feature super cool : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> ...


Interet pour la recherche ?

En fait, c'est un DLC sur la science.  ::ninja::

----------


## Truebadour

L'intérêt c'est que même les xenophiles pourront "détruire" une planète ! Et au lieu d'obtenir des minéraux comme avec le colosse casse-noisette, ils obtiendront des points de recherche (du moins j'imagine que c'est pensé comme ça).

----------


## IriK

> L'intérêt c'est que même les xenophiles pourront "détruire" une planète ! Et au lieu d'obtenir des minéraux comme avec le colosse casse-noisette, ils obtiendront des points de recherche (du moins j'imagine que c'est pensé comme ça).


Oui, et c'est complètement RP  :Mellow2:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Oui, et c'est complètement RP


Par contre ça sous-entend qu'il n'y pas de "vrais" pacifistes, seulement des hypocrites ou des cyniques. Pour moi, entre enfermer des gens contre leur gré et leur faire la guerre, y'a une frontière assez mince malgré tout. Certes on ne tue pas, au sens strict, mais on est assez loin du pacifisme, en tout cas de la façon dont je le conçois.

----------


## Esprit

> Sa phrase était plus une jeste qu'autre chose, je pense.
> 
> L'espionnage, la culture, la religion, le commerce, la diplomatie, un sénat galactique, c'est des choses qui arriveront dans les jeux de mon point de vue, mais ils peuvent pas s'occuper de tout en même temps. Esperer que toutes ces choses soient dans le jeu et qu'il soit du même niveau qu'EU4 ou CK2 maintenant, seulement après un DLC, c'est utopique.
> Et je dis ça en tant que joueur qui aime jouer des races bobo-gauchistes.
> 
> Puis bon, si on reste pas optimiste concernant les jeux Paradox, autant perdre tout espoir tout de suite, parce que je pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres studios qui tente des jeux du même style en ce moment. Faut leur laisser le temps de tenter des trucs, même si c'est pour au final qu'ils se rendent compte que c'est pas bien et qu'ils remplacent tout (comme le système de Casus Belli dans la prochaine extension).
> Pour le coup, si l'état du jeu ne va pas pour l'instant pour vous, c'est plutôt quelques années que j'attendrais, parce que c'est pas en une année (donc à peu près 2 DLC) que le jeu va radicalement changer.


Oui, Dar-Soth faisait une boutade qui visait personne, rien de méchant. 
Et je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, je l'aime ce jeu malgré ses défauts, et la guerre vient enfin sur un pan intéressant comme le dit Dar-Soth. Je faisais juste part de ma hâte de la suite, de toutes les façons je sais que je craquerais sur l'extension et je me rajouterais une centaine d'heures de jeu de plus sur les 300h bien tassées.  ::ninja:: 

C'était la réponse qui arrive après la guerre :P

Pour le colosse des "pacifiques", personnellement je le vois plutôt pour les scientifiques. Cela serait bête de détruire des échantillons d'un coup de canon à neutrons alors qu'on peut les enfermer et les écarter pour l'éternité afin de les observer ! (Cela dit, est-ce que le bouclier est destructible d'une manière coûteuse ? Le colosse doit l'alimenter en permanence ?) Enfin il m'a tapé à l’œil c'est sûr  :Bave:

----------


## Nelfe

Bah ça permet surtout d'isoler une race agressive sans avoir à l'éliminer (puisque contraire à l'éthique pacifique).

----------


## IriK

> Bah ça permet surtout d'isoler une race agressive sans avoir à l'éliminer (puisque contraire à l'éthique pacifique).


Voila. Car bon, c'est bien beau l'idéalisme, mais quand tes voisins les Mutazors sont des purificateurs fanatiques ou bien un essaim dévoreur, difficile de faire autrement tout en préservant ses illusions  ::trollface::

----------


## Paradox

> Par contre ça sous-entend qu'il n'y pas de "vrais" pacifistes, seulement des hypocrites ou des cyniques. Pour moi, entre enfermer des gens contre leur gré et leur faire la guerre, y'a une frontière assez mince malgré tout. Certes on ne tue pas, au sens strict, mais on est assez loin du pacifisme, en tout cas de la façon dont je le conçois.


Ca s'appelle un siege.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah ça permet surtout d'isoler une race agressive sans avoir à l'éliminer (puisque contraire à l'éthique pacifique).


Ils meurent pas s'ils ne sont pas autosuffisants ?

----------


## Oor-tael

> Oui, Dar-Soth faisait une boutade qui visait personne, rien de méchant.


Oh oui j'avais bien compris sa boutade au 2nd degré. Et du coup j'en ai profité pour glisser un troll politique au 18ème degré, mais c'était peut-être un peu déplacé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Endymion

> Bah ça permet surtout d'isoler une race agressive sans avoir à l'éliminer (puisque contraire à l'éthique pacifique).


ça me rappelle la Saga du Commonwealth de Peter F. Hamilton, où une espèce belliqueuse est enfermée dans son système solaire par une espèce pacifiste.

----------


## Nelfe

> Ca s'appelle un siege.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ils meurent pas s'ils ne sont pas autosuffisants ?


Bah ils vont perdre beaucoup c'est sur, car si c'est une petite planète il faut réorganiser les priorités de production entre la bouffe, les minéraux et l'énergie et en plus les autres bâtiments.

----------


## Asimof

> Bah ça permet surtout d'isoler une race agressive sans avoir à l'éliminer (puisque contraire à l'éthique pacifique).





> ça me rappelle la Saga du Commonwealth de Peter F. Hamilton, où une espèce belliqueuse est enfermée dans son système solaire par une espèce pacifiste.


Je réalise seulement maintenant mais c'est aussi une variante de ce qu'il se passe dans la BD Universal War 2  ::o:  :Bave:

----------


## Nuka

L'isolation galactique, ça peut aussi faire suite à un Pinewood Derby...  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Par contre ça sous-entend qu'il n'y pas de "vrais" pacifistes, seulement des hypocrites ou des cyniques. Pour moi, entre enfermer des gens contre leur gré et leur faire la guerre, y'a une frontière assez mince malgré tout. Certes on ne tue pas, au sens strict, mais on est assez loin du pacifisme, en tout cas de la façon dont je le conçois.


C'est surtout que dans Stellaris tu n'as pas de moyen de faire autrement que par la guerre pour te sortir le derrière des ronces.

----------


## Korb

> Bah ils vont perdre beaucoup c'est sur, car si c'est une petite planète il faut réorganiser les priorités de production entre la bouffe, les minéraux et l'énergie et en plus les autres bâtiments.


En fait non ça marche pas comme ça, avec le bouclier la planète est aussi "détruite". Bon pas au sens "roleplay" mais dans le jeu ce sera équivalent : dans un cas (Death Star) on transforme une planète en ressource de minéraux, dans l'autre (Global Pacifier) on la transforme en ressource de science mais dans les deux cas tout ce caractérisait la planète (continents, bâtiments, pops...) sera simplement effacé du jeu.

----------


## Nelfe

> En fait non ça marche pas comme ça, avec le bouclier la planète est aussi "détruite". Bon pas au sens "roleplay" mais dans le jeu ce sera équivalent : dans un cas (Death Star) on transforme une planète en ressource de minéraux, dans l'autre (Global Pacifier) on la transforme en ressource de science mais dans les deux cas tout ce caractérisait la planète (continents, bâtiments, pops...) sera simplement effacé du jeu.


Ha ok j'avais pas compris ça comme ça.

----------


## IriK

> En fait non ça marche pas comme ça, avec le bouclier la planète est aussi "détruite". Bon pas au sens "roleplay" mais dans le jeu ce sera équivalent : dans un cas (Death Star) on transforme une planète en ressource de minéraux, dans l'autre (Global Pacifier) on la transforme en ressource de science mais dans les deux cas tout ce caractérisait la planète (continents, bâtiments, pops...) sera simplement effacé du jeu.


Ouaip, d'où ma remarque sur le "RP"  ::happy2:: 
A voir s'il leurs serait pas intéressant de pouvoir désactiver le bouclier, que ce soit par l'instigateur ou tout autre empire, au bout d'un certain temps (1 ou 2 siècle).

----------


## Darkath

> Ouaip, d'où ma remarque sur le "RP" 
> A voir s'il leurs serait pas intéressant de pouvoir désactiver le bouclier, que ce soit par l'instigateur ou tout autre empire, au bout d'un certain temps (1 ou 2 siècle).


Ils ont dit que y'avait 2 raisons pour laquelle ils ne le permettaient pas :

1. Si les effets d'une arme de destruction massive peuvent être annulés, alors elle est mathématiquement moins bien que les autres.
2. Et accessoirement, le que le jeu doivent checker l'état de la planète plutôt que de la "supprimer" aurait un impact plus important sur les performances

----------


## IriK

> Ils ont dit que y'avait 2 raisons pour laquelle ils ne le permettaient pas :
> 
> 1. Si les effets d'une arme de destruction massive peuvent être annulés, alors elle est mathématiquement moins bien que les autres.
> 2. Et accessoirement, le que le jeu doivent checker l'état de la planète plutôt que de la "supprimer" aurait un impact plus important sur les performances


 ::|:

----------


## Ruadir

> 1. Si les effets d'une arme de destruction massive peuvent être annulés, alors elle est mathématiquement moins bien que les autres.


 ::blink:: 
Mouais...cette excuse à 2 balles.  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est des Krogans chez paradox ?

----------


## Korb

> Ils ont dit que y'avait 2 raisons pour laquelle ils ne le permettaient pas :


Tout en laissant quand même la porte ouverte. Eventuellement... Peut être... Plus tard...

----------


## Cedski

Ah moi j'avais lu Nefle au sens premier, dans le sens ou enfermer une population à un stade de civilisation stellaire sur leur planète-mère (déjà sans doute surexploitée précédemment) serait difficilement soutenable à moyen terme au niveau des ressources....
Déjà que notre "simple" civilisation tout juste industrielle surexploite très largement sa planète...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Il y a endroit où on se fait pas chier dans Stellaris en dehors de menu de création de civilisation du coup ? 
> 
> Je troll mais j'attends toujours Le truc qui va vraiment me faire accrocher au jeu et à ses mécaniques.


Oui voilà, pour le moment, on en est là. C'et pas plus mal qu'ils reprennent un peu les bases et pour le moment, ça a l'air d'aller dans le bon sens. On jugera sur pièce une fois la release proposée. Et pour moi, c'est un peu celle de la dernière chance. Si c'est naze, c'est qu'il n'y aura rien d'intéressant à attendre quand ils s'attaqueront à la partie diplo et commerce.

C'est dommage parce que je trouve l'early-game vraiment passionnant. S'ils arrivent à étoffer le mid-game par la guerre, puis par la diplo et le commerce, ce jeu pourrait enfin réaliser ses promesses.

----------


## Darkath

> Mouais...cette excuse à 2 balles. 
> 
> C'est des Krogans chez paradox ?


C'est surtout une question d'équilibrage y'a pas de raisons que seuls les pacifisistes aient un WMD temporaire alors que tous les autres ont un truc radical et permanent.

----------


## Nuka

> C'est surtout une question d'équilibrage y'a pas de raisons que seuls les pacifisistes aient un WMD temporaire alors que tous les autres ont un truc radical et permanent.


Ils auraient pu faire en sorte aussi que la destruction du monde soit temporaire. Du genre, reformation du noyau planétaire, refroidissement et apparition de la croute terrestre, pluie, soupe primitive, réapparition de la vie  ::P: *

Je n'ai pas touché à Stellaris depuis ma primo-déception à la sortie. J'ai quand même l'impression qu'après le 2.0 il vaudra carrément le coup, même s'il y a des améliorations possibles.

----------


## Paradox

> Bah ils vont perdre beaucoup c'est sur, car si c'est une petite planète il faut réorganiser les priorités de production entre la bouffe, les minéraux et l'énergie et en plus les autres bâtiments.


Oui, il faut que ca se fasse et que ca genere des ressources avant que le bonheur ne diminue completement... Mais ce qui devrait finir par arriver, non ? Donc, ils sont finis quoi qu'il arrive ou j'oublie quelque chose ?

----------


## Darkath

La 2.0 et le hyperlane only apporte la possibilité de regler la densité d'hyperlanes dans la galaxie, exemple minimum vs maximum :

----------


## Nuka

Je n'ai pas suivi la discussion et j'arrive un peu à l'impromptu (désolé...), mais si je comprends bien, ils suppriment les modes de déplacement alternatifs aux hyperlane ? (de mémoire la vitesse rapide et les trous de ver).

----------


## LetoII

> Je n'ai pas suivi la discussion et j'arrive un peu à l'impromptu (désolé...), mais si je comprends bien, ils suppriment les modes de déplacement alternatifs aux hyperlane ? (de mémoire la vitesse rapide et les trous de ver).


Plus qu'un seul mode d'hyper espace: hyperlane. Par contre, si j'ai bien tout suivi, en late game y aura la possibilité de découvrir puis fabriquer des portail de transport pour relier des points de la galaxie (façon mega stations de sauts actuels).

----------


## Megiddo

A mon sens c'est un excellent changement. Je suis pas un spécialiste du jeu, mais mes meilleures parties et finalement les plus stratégiques, c'est en n'ayant autorisé que les FTL par hyperlane. En early ou en mid, ça oblige à bien repérer les bons choke points, à les prendre assez rapidement pour ne pas se faire "enfermer" par des adversaires, par la colonisation d'une planète bien placée et avantageuse ou par le jeu des outposts et des zones d'influence, par le jeu diplomatique et entre autres la fermeture des frontières, ça sert à s'ouvrir ou à fermer des portions de map...

C'est de plus un bon élément d'équilibrage, aussi bien contre des IA qu'en multi. Avec en prime les nouveaux tiers qui vont permettre de bonnes défenses de zone ou des attaques à longue distance et l'apport de quelques "tricks" en endgame pour essayer de contourner ça, ça sera sûrement très intéressant.

----------


## Darkath

> Je n'ai pas suivi la discussion et j'arrive un peu à l'impromptu (désolé...), mais si je comprends bien, ils suppriment les modes de déplacement alternatifs aux hyperlane ? (de mémoire la vitesse rapide et les trous de ver).





> Plus qu'un seul mode d'hyper espace: hyperlane. Par contre, si j'ai bien tout suivi, en late game y aura la possibilité de découvrir puis fabriquer des portail de transport pour relier des points de la galaxie (façon mega stations de sauts actuels).


Le systeme de déplacement de base des flottes sera hyper espace pour tout le monde avec quelques modifications : Notament qu'il faut aller dans la direction du systeme (les fleches dans la vue systeme) pour passer en hyper espace, ce qui force a traverser les systemes et pas juste de rester en bordure a chaque jump sans s'aventurer dans le systeme. Cela permet aussi de pouvoir plus facilement intercepter une flotte ennemie sans jouer au chat et a la souris pendant des plombes.
L'autre changement majeur c'est que la présence d'une station stellaire hostile dans le systeme empêche de s'aventurer plus loin en terrain ennemi, il faut soit capturer la station, soit rebrousser chemin.

En plus de ça il y'a 2 autres moyens de transports qui sont ajoutés au jeu et se rendent disponible au cours de la partie.
Les trou de ver naturels qui relient un point A à un point B de façon fixe. 
Les jumpgates qui fonctionnent comme les relais de Mass Effect. Une jumpgate mène à toute les autres. Il faut cependant trouver les jumpgates dormantes et les activer.

----------


## Truebadour

Oui, ça permettra aussi d'éviter ces grands moments à la Benny Hill, où la faction A avec wormholes peut traverser un bras de la galaxie pour attaquer la faction B en warp (qui ne peut pas riposter), sans pour autant atteindre sa capitale  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

> Oui, ça permettra aussi d'éviter ces grands moments à la Benny Hill, où la faction A avec wormholes peut traverser un bras de la galaxie pour attaquer la faction B en warp (qui ne peut pas riposter), sans pour autant atteindre sa capitale


Perso j'active qu'un seul mode de déplacement comme ça pas de problème avec ce genre d'avantage/désavantage

----------


## Paradox

Moi, je trouvais que c'etait une des forces de Stellaris, justement.

Sinon, les crises de fins de parties arrivent autour de quand ? Parce que la j'ai une partie en statu quo tout le monde ou presque se tolere/s'aime. Je ne vois pas comment modifier l'equilibre des pouvoirs...

----------


## Nuka

Ah oui donc en fait il y aura beaucoup plus de contrôle sur le territoire spatial d'une civilisation qu'avant.
On dirait une mise en jeu du roman "Le monde d'hier" de Stefan Zweig  ::'(:  Moins de liberté, plus de guerre...

----------


## Darkath

J'en connais un qui va être content :

----------


## Tenebris

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTqqHUNWsAEIvzo.jpg:large


Un genre de Cravers donc?

----------


## Tiax

> J'en connais un qui va être content :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTqfIveWAAAgo4M.jpg:large
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTqqHUNWsAEIvzo.jpg:large


J'aime bien l'idée de pouvoir enlever des populations ennemies de force et de les ramener sur nos mondes.  ::):

----------


## Ruadir

> Un genre de Cravers donc?


C'est l'heure de la bouffe !

----------


## Darkath

> Un genre de Cravers donc?


Si tu prend les loi pour bouffer les gens que tu capture oui  :^_^: 

Mais c'est surtout que tu peux jouer un genre de horde en tout cas  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

Les empires dechus qui renaissent c'est une crise de fin de partie ? Parce que l'unique ex-empire dechu de ma partie roule sur tous les autres empires...

----------


## Sysco

> Les empires dechus qui renaissent c'est une crise de fin de partie ? Parce que l'unique ex-empire dechu de ma partie roule sur tous les autres empires...


non

----------


## Da-Soth

> Moi, je trouvais que c'etait une des forces de Stellaris, justement.
> 
> Sinon, les crises de fins de parties arrivent autour de quand ? Parce que la j'ai une partie en statu quo tout le monde ou presque se tolere/s'aime. Je ne vois pas comment modifier l'equilibre des pouvoirs...


Oui pareil. Je suis dubitatif devant cet hyperlane pour tout le monde. J'ai déjà vu des parties où le joueur était coincé dans son secteur de départ parce que son unique accès au reste de la galaxie était occupé par un petit empire appartenant à une énorme fédération. Le joueur ne pouvait absolument rien faire, n'ayant aucune option pour leur déclarer la guerre ou les contourner. Game Over...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'en connais un qui va être content :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTqfIveWAAAgo4M.jpg:large
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTqqHUNWsAEIvzo.jpg:large


C'est possible une Hive en Barbaric Despoiler ?  :Vibre:

----------


## dralasite

> Ah moi j'avais lu Nefle au sens premier, dans le sens ou enfermer une population à un stade de civilisation stellaire sur leur planète-mère (déjà sans doute surexploitée précédemment) serait difficilement soutenable à moyen terme au niveau des ressources....
> Déjà que notre "simple" civilisation tout juste industrielle surexploite très largement sa planète...


C'est bien pour cela que ça rapporte de la science: les pacifistes installent des caméras et observent une expérience sociale à grande échelle en direct: comment la société va évoluer, s'adapter (ou pas), se reconstruire...

(il y aussi un potentiel capitaliste énorme: ça devient de la TV réalité à grande échelle!)

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Oui pareil. Je suis dubitatif devant cet hyperlane pour tout le monde. J'ai déjà vu des parties où le joueur était coincé dans son secteur de départ parce que son unique accès au reste de la galaxie était occupé par un petit empire appartenant à une énorme fédération. Le joueur ne pouvait absolument rien faire, n'ayant aucune option pour leur déclarer la guerre ou les contourner. Game Over...


 J'imagine qu'ils ont rééquilibré la génération en tenant compte du fait qu'en début de partie c'est hyperlane pour tous. Ils ont déjà teasé différents niveaux de densité des hyperlanes aussi allant de "chokepoint à gogo" jusqu'à "tout le monde est relié à tout le monde ou presque". Même si je trouvais que les différents warp étaient une des force de Stellaris c'est aussi ce qui rendait le jeu chiant très vite au niveau militaire, je suis assez confiant sur leur tentative. Et on garde du warp "libre" en mid game et plus une fois la technologie trouvée.

----------


## Darkath

Nouveau DD sur les mongolos de l'espace, les pirates et le KHAAAAAAAAAN !

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...horde.1065594/

----------


## Tenebris

> (il y aussi un potentiel capitaliste énorme: ça devient de la TV réalité à grande échelle!)


Quand Stellaris rencontre Black Mirror  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

> C'est possible une Hive en Barbaric Despoiler ?


Oui je pense pas qu'il y'ait de contre indication.

Y'a aussi une nouvelle ethique spéciale qui à été teasé : Life-Seeded : tu commence sur une planète Gaia à 25 tiles mais ton espece a 0% de tolérance à tous les autres types de mondes

----------


## IriK

> Y'a aussi une nouvelle ethique spéciale qui à été teasé : Life-Seeded : tu commence sur une planète Gaia à 25 tiles mais ton espece a 0% de tolérance à tous les autres types de mondes


La vache, c'est violent  :^_^: 
(outre que ça n'a aucun sens vue qu'une Gaia condense tout les écosystèmes possible).

----------


## Paradox

> La vache, c'est violent 
> (outre que ça n'a aucun sens vue qu'une Gaia condense tout les écosystèmes possible).


Only the perfection.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> La vache, c'est violent 
> (outre que ça n'a aucun sens vue qu'une Gaia condense tout les écosystèmes possible).


Peut être qu'ils ont besoin d'avoir Chaud et Froid, à la fois  ::o:

----------


## DHP

Chalut ! 

En lisant de travers ce thread, je vois que ce jeux n'est pas forcément super appréciés. J’aimerais tout de même me prendre un jeux dans le genre, vous conseilleriez plutôt Stellaris ou Endless space 2 ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Stellaris, Endless space 2 ne sera jamais fini  ::ninja::  
Plus sérieusement, les deux jeux sont différents dans leur approche du 4x.

Les autres canards seront certainement mieux t’orienter que moi qui ai la haine de Endless Space 2.  :tired:

----------


## Sysco

Regarde les lets play sur les 2 jeux tu te fait facilement une idée.

Perso je joue aux 4X depuis imperium galactica et master of orion, pour des raisons que j ignore Stellaris reste dans mon cœur.

----------


## Darkath

Sachant que Stellaris va avoir bientot un patch/expansion qui change radicalement le gameplay.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Sachant que Stellaris va avoir bientot un patch/expansion qui change radicalement le gameplay.


Bon le fait que ce soit enthousiasmant prouve aussi quand même que le jeu n'est probablement pas encore arrivé à maturité. Mais c'est pour moi une habitude du studio, par exemple y'a eu un gros chemin parcouru de EU 1 à EU 4 sur la recette (et perso EU 3 est le premier auquel j'ai vraiment pu accrocher dans la franchise), y'a déjà un monde qui sépare le EU 4 vanilla et le EU 4 actuel. Ce sera pareil pour Stellaris.

Dommage par contre qu'on ai déjà entendu ça des centaines de fois en fait. Mais le pire c'est que quand c'est les mecs de Paradox, j'y crois.  ::ninja:: 


Du coup perso je dirais Stellaris quand même, mais faut avoir un peu la foi et pas s'attendre à tomber là de suite sur le pinacle de ce que ça pourrait être. C'est déjà un jeu sympa, sur lequel beaucoup de boulot a été fait, beaucoup de boulot continue d'être fait, et qui a imho le potentiel d'être un grand jeu, à l'instar de ses grands frères CK, EU, etc.

----------


## Nelfe

Le gros avantage de Stellaris sur ses concurrents c'est la possibilité de customiser de A à Z ta race et ton empire.

----------


## Endymion

On peut créer une race custom dans ES2, certes c'est un peu plus limité au niveau du look de l'espèce elle-même.

----------


## Paradox

Dites, en fin de partie, est-ce que vous avez une dilatation du temps ? 1s in-game peut me prendre 3s IRL.

En benchmarkant ma machine, je vois surtout que ca saute de core CPU en core CPU (12 threads lances) mais la charge n'est pas tres violente (40% utilisation CPU, 50% utilisation RAM).

----------


## Nelfe

> Dites, en fin de partie, est-ce que vous avez une dilatation du temps ? 1s in-game peut me prendre 3s IRL.
> 
> En benchmarkant ma machine, je vois surtout que ca saute de core CPU en core CPU (12 threads lances) mais la charge n'est pas tres violente (40% utilisation CPU, 50% utilisation RAM).


C'est pareil pour tous les jeux Paradox je te rassure. En late game ils ont tellement de données à gérer que même en vitesse max tu as l'impression d'être en vitesse 1.

----------


## Paradox

> C'est pareil pour tous les jeux Paradox je te rassure. En late game ils ont tellement de données à gérer que même en vitesse max tu as l'impression d'être en vitesse 1.


Ca veut juste dire que la parallelisation au sein du code source doit etre degueulasse, vu les sauts de threads sur d'autres cores et le stuttering que ca engendre, avec 1 main thread qui consomme pas mal, 2 autres 10 fois et 9 qui font surement des choses... doucement. Pendant ce temps, le GPU souffle pour pas grand-chose (15FPS max), ca prend de la place en RAM mais ca va, et le CPU est (presque) en vacances, le HDD idem...

Le vrai probleme est que tu n'as plus qu'a attendre a ce stade : une technologie recherchee par-ci, une upgrade de batiment par-la, pendant que tu deplaces une flotte. A part jauger tes adversaires et les potentiels changements, il ne reste pas grand-chose a faire sinon attendre... C'est desesperant.

----------


## Lord of Pain



----------


## Tenebris

> Chalut ! 
> 
> En lisant de travers ce thread, je vois que ce jeux n'est pas forcément super appréciés. J’aimerais tout de même me prendre un jeux dans le genre, vous conseilleriez plutôt Stellaris ou Endless space 2 ?


Pour avoir acheté tous les DLC des deux jeux, c'est difficile de les départager. ES2 que j'ai repris y a quelque jours avec les Vaulters, a super bien muri. La diplomatie est plus claire, on a bien plus de feedback sur ce que pensent les I.A. Il y a plein de façon d'avancer dans la partie et les races ont des spécificités clairement contrastées dans leur fonctionnement.

Stellaris s'améliore, et le patch futur va renforcer la guerre, ce qui est déjà appréciable puisque c'est quand même le cœur du jeu pour l'instant. Manquera le commerce, l'espionnage pour en faire un jeu complet. Cependant, question feeling, je suis plus attiré par Stellaris que ES2, la raison vient certainement du fait que Stellaris est en temps réel, et du coup, question immersion, je plonge plus facilement dedans. Et niveau combats et optimisation de vaisseaux, c'est plus dynamique puisque sans écran de chargement, et plus simple aussi; j'ai plus de facilité, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, à faire des vaisseaux à la main dans Stellaris que dans ES2. Dans ce dernier, je suis vite noyé et je vois pas trop comment me spécialiser ni quels en seront les avantages, du coup, je fais tout par opti automatique. L'utilisation des cartes tactiques, idem, je me limite souvent à "turtle" finalement.

Mais objectivement, actuellement, les 2 sont très bons. Galactic Civ 3 est devenu excellent aussi ( si on a Crusade), mais j'ai encore du mal à piger le build order pour être compétitif face aux I.A.

----------


## Eloniel

Stellaris est présent dans le humble bundle, 10€ pour le débloquer, c'est un bon prix ou on trouve mieux pendant les soldes steam (genre des packs avec les DLC moins chers) ?

----------


## Paradox

> Stellaris est présent dans le humble bundle, 10€ pour le débloquer, c'est un bon prix ou on trouve mieux pendant les soldes steam (genre des packs avec les DLC moins chers) ?


C'est un bon prix.

----------


## DHP

Du coup si vous pouviez me confirmer car j’ai pas tout suivi sur ce jeux et je prends un peux le wagon en marche.

On a la version de base du jeu Stellaris,
Des DLC :
_Plantoids species
Leviathans
Utopia
Synthetic dawn_
Et _apocalypse_ pour bientôt..

J’ai bon ?

----------


## Coyotitos

> Chalut ! 
> 
> En lisant de travers ce thread, je vois que ce jeux n'est pas forcément super appréciés. J’aimerais tout de même me prendre un jeux dans le genre, vous conseilleriez plutôt Stellaris ou Endless space 2 ?


Endless Space2 et Galciv3 sont deux excellents 4x.
Stellaris raconte une (ton) histoire dans un thème 4x. Donc il est critiquable sur certains mécanismes 4x mais à mon sens il a une part de "magie" qui fait rêver dont sont moins/pas pourvus les autres 4x. 

De mon point de vue il me laisse des souvenirs que je n'ai pas eu sur d'autres 4x. Exemple ma partie plan plan ou je jouais ma race de chapignons géants "Amanites Phaloides" xénophile, avec une confed qui se rapprochait d'une victoire plan-plan tout d'un coup bouleversé par un event type "Guerre au Paradis" dont je te laisse découvrir les détails. Bref paix et félicité a basculé dans un bain de sang généralisé qui n'a épargné aucune race dans la galaxie.

----------


## Eloniel

> Du coup si vous pouviez me confirmer car j’ai pas tout suivi sur ce jeux et je prends un peux le wagon en marche.
> 
> On a la version de base du jeu Stellaris,
> Des DLC :
> _Plantoids species
> Leviathans
> Utopia
> Synthetic dawn_
> Et _apocalypse_ pour bientôt..
> ...


Dans ta liste il manque Humanoids Species Pack mais c'est le moins apprécié apparemment.

Du coup je suis comme toi, je suis le jeu de loin en lui laissant le temps de s'améliorer, je vais prendre le humble bundle pour avoir le jeu à bon prix et pour les dlc on va attendre des soldes steams à -60/70%. 
Par contre est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coût de commencer une partie avant l'arrivée de la version 2.0 ? Cette version corrigeant pas mal de chose autour de la guerre il vaut peut-être mieux attendre pour ma première partie, non ?

----------


## Paradox

> Par contre est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coût de commencer une partie avant l'arrivée de la version 2.0 ? Cette version corrigeant pas mal de chose autour de la guerre il vaut peut-être mieux attendre pour ma première partie, non ?


Non, commence : tu apprendras a y jouer, parce qu'il n'y a pas que la guerre...

----------


## Anonyme1202

Et surtout tu peux te rendre compte des changements !

----------


## IriK

> Non, commence : tu apprendras a y jouer, parce qu'il n'y a pas que la guerre...


On parle bien de Stellaris ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Helix

Au fait, des infos ont-elles filtré sur la date d'arrivée de la v2.0 ?

----------


## Paradox

> On parle bien de Stellaris ?


Du DLC.  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Du DLC.


Tu sais très bien quel sens portait la question  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Tu sais très bien quel sens portait la question

----------


## IriK

> https://memegenerator.net/img/instan...successful.jpg


Pendant longtemps, la seule voie viable dans Stellaris c'était la guerre, vue l'absence de vrai diplo, commerce, espionnage  :tired:

----------


## Eloniel

> Pendant longtemps, la seule voie viable dans Stellaris c'était la guerre, vue l'absence de vrai diplo, commerce, espionnage


Il me semblait que c'était encore le cas.

----------


## Paradox

> Pendant longtemps, la seule voie viable dans Stellaris c'était la guerre, vue l'absence de vrai diplo, commerce, espionnage


Blagues a part, je vois mal comment tu peux faire autrement (enfin si, si tu comptes federer les autres empires) ; j'ai essaye la diplomatie/commerce : ca ne marche que si l'autre accepte de se vassaliser par exemple, en ayant une puissance militaire considerable (mais on revient a la guerre d'une certaine facon.

Si tu as d'autres angles d'approche, je suis preneur.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Comme dans la vrai vie quoi.

----------


## Gamir

Bonjour,

Avec l'upgrade sur les stations du DLC, on pourra se la jouer en tactique défensive à la turtle et bloquer nos frontières aux jonctions des lignes de saut ?

----------


## Megiddo

Avec ça, certains nouveaux tiers de vaisseaux et les hyperlanes pour tout le monde, le jeu des "FTL traps" (et les contres possibles) va devenir de plus en plus intéressant, très certainement. En jeu défensif notamment, que ça soit militairement, par les zones d'influence ou avec la diplomatie, en particulier avec la fermeture des frontières. 

Il faudra placer d'autant plus vite les bons outposts ou coloniser les planètes intéressantes stratégiquement et assurer une bonne défense sur ces choke points. Indirectement, ça va aussi pousser le joueur à rechercher les bonnes alliances.

----------


## Darkath

Apocalypse et le patch 2.0 Cherryh sortent le 22 Février.  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec ça, certains nouveaux tiers de vaisseaux et les hyperlanes pour tout le monde, le jeu des "FTL traps" (et les contres possibles) va devenir de plus en plus intéressant, très certainement. En jeu défensif notamment, que ça soit militairement, par les zones d'influence ou avec la diplomatie, en particulier avec la fermeture des frontières. 
> 
> Il faudra placer d'autant plus vite les bons outposts ou coloniser les planètes intéressantes stratégiquement et assurer une bonne défense sur ces choke points. Indirectement, ça va aussi pousser le joueur à rechercher les bonnes alliances.


Oui, ou a éliminer / s'allier à un voisin pas très menaçant juste parcequ'il pourrait permettre a des flottes enemies de passer par son territoires;

----------


## Helix

Enfin !  ::lol::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Surement une ou deux semaine avant celui de HoI4, juste de quoi craquer à nouveau pour se rendre compte qu'on s'ennuie encore  ::rolleyes::

----------


## IriK

> Il me semblait que c'était encore le cas.


Ouaip ; sais pas pourquoi j'ai parler au passé  ::ninja:: 




> Si tu as d'autres angles d'approche, je suis preneur.


Bah c'est ce que je trollais : il y en a pas vraiment vue que pour l'instant il y a rien d'autres  ::trollface:: 
Outre que souvent ça dépend du voisin le plus proche  ::|: , mais avec le nouveau système de revendication, ce sera certainement moins punitif de perdre une guerre en début de partie.




> Apocalypse et le patch 2.0 Cherryh sortent le 22 Février.


Amen  ::lol:: 



> Surement une ou deux semaine avant celui de HoI4, juste de quoi craquer à nouveau pour se rendre compte qu'on s'ennuie encore


En fait ce qui m'intéresse surtout, c'est la promo pour les autres DLC qu'il y aura en même temps  ::ninja::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

:Bave:

----------


## Megiddo

Raaahhh  :Bave: 

Bon trailer. Day one. En tout cas, la première séquence ne laisse pas de doutes : le gros tier vaisseau/canon à ions sera certainement une bonne forme de Sentry pour défendre à l'échelle d'un système (ou attaquer). La portée va bien aider.

On voit aussi pas mal de strike crafts. De bons tweaks en approche pour la meta, les strats ou contre-strats scouts/fighters/bombers? Sur la range de déploiement peut-être, ou les interactions avec les builds missile, les point defense ou les flaks?

(+ le jeu des auras pour tout ce petit monde...)

J'avoue ne pas avoir suivi tous les dev diaries concernant la 2.0 ou Apocalypse, donc j'ai pu rater pas mal d'infos sur ces sujets...

----------


## Shoryn

Holala le trailer  ::wub::

----------


## Da-Soth

Il y a pas à dire, le gros point fort de Stellaris c'est sa musique.

----------


## Kamigaku

> 


Need  :Mellow2:

----------


## Tenebris

Bordel, ça hérisse les poils leur trailer  ::o:

----------


## Helix

Ils sont quand même fortiches pour caler une ambiance !

----------


## Oor-tael

> Il y a pas à dire, le gros point fort de Stellaris c'est sa musique.


Clairement !

----------


## hein

> Clairement !


Malheureusement !

----------


## DHP

Quand je regarde des vidéos sur ce jeux parfois les systèmes solaires sont parfois reliés par des traits (des chemins) et parfois pas.. Quelqu'un m'explique ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Quand je regarde des vidéos sur ce jeux parfois les systèmes solaires sont parfois reliés par des traits (des chemins) et parfois pas.. Quelqu'un m'explique ?


Ca dépend du système de voyage FTL (faster than light) que tu utilises. Dans le jeu il y en a 3 :
- le basique dont j'ai zappé le nom (warp ?), où tu te déplaces depuis un système vers n'importe quel autre à portée du système dont tu pars (la portée est petite en début de jeu)
- les stargates où tu te déplaces depuis la porte vers n'importe quel endroit situé à portée de la porte. Les portes sont des bâtiments à construire dans ta zone d'influence.
- les hyperlanes, sortes d'autoroutes stellaires, que tu es obligé de suivre pour aller d'un système à l'autre, et qui sont définies au lancement de la partie. Ce sont les traits dont tu parles.

Aujourd'hui, tu choisis ton système FTL en créant ta race, et tu peux forcer tous les "joueurs" (IA comprises) à utiliser le même, où laisser en aléatoire et donc avoir une cohabitation des différents systèmes, sachant qu'un joueur ne pourra utiliser que celui choisi en début de partie (ou un autre plus sophistiqué après pas mal de recherches technologiques).
Dans le prochain patch, seul le système d'hyperlane sera conservé.

----------


## Paradox

Ca commence a me bourrer cette histoire de dilitation temporelle au fur et a mesure que la partie avance, d'autant plus qu'il y a beaucoup a faire au debut et plutot a attendre sur la fin ; c'est totalement contre-productif...

Je n'ai rien trouve sur le net, mais le studio est au courant de ce probleme, j'imagine ?

----------


## DHP

Ok merci !

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Ca commence a me bourrer cette histoire de dilitation temporelle au fur et a mesure que la partie avance, d'autant plus qu'il y a beaucoup a faire au debut et plutot a attendre sur la fin ; c'est totalement contre-productif...
> 
> Je n'ai rien trouve sur le net, mais le studio est au courant de ce probleme, j'imagine ?


 C'est un classique chez Paradox et c'est assez logique, un début de partie avec 1 planète et 3 vaisseaux par joueur et une fin de partie avec des centaines de planètes, des milliers de vaisseaux, toute la gestion en parallèle de tous les empires. C'est forcément beaucoup plus lourd pour le cpu. Ils font des efforts là dessus, je trouve que sur Hoi4 et Stellaris c'est plus que raisonnable malgré mon système qui vieillit bien, mais dans tous les cas ça sera bien plus lent en end game qu'en early.

----------


## DHP

Je viens juste de gagner ma première guerre. J'ai donc reçu des populations avec la planète. Quelque chose que je ne comprend pas c'est comment il arrive à fabriquer autant d'électricité SANS batiment.. Vous avez une explication ?

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est fou l'énergie qu'on peut récupérer dans les sacs à viandes.


Edit:
Ayé ai retrouvé où ca se cache

Dans Species tu regardes les droits de l'espèce et tu définis le type de purge.

----------


## DHP

::mellow::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'es pas au courant que t'es en train de purger ta propre planète?  ::P:

----------


## DHP

Maintenant si.  ::O:

----------


## silence

Du coup j'ai profité de l'offre humble bundle pour le prendre, merci au canard qui l'a signalée. 
Comme tout jeu Paradox, est ce qu'il y a des DLC plus indispensables que d'autres ?

----------


## Eloniel

> Du coup j'ai profité de l'offre humble bundle pour le prendre, merci au canard qui l'a signalée. 
> Comme tout jeu Paradox, est ce qu'il y a des DLC plus indispensables que d'autres ?


J'ai fais de même, il me semble que les plus intéressants c'est:

Utopia, Leviathan et celui qui arrive Apocalypse 

Mais bon je suis preneur de tout deal pour avoir les DLC à un prix plus abordable =)

----------


## Kamigaku

> Un truc que je trouve vraiment dommage c'est que dans l'onglet contact on peut voir si un empire est plus puissant militairement ou autre que nous. Je trouve que ça ruine un peu la stratégie.


Du coup samasoulé, donc je me suis fait un mod pour le cacher : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1283210604

----------


## Megiddo

> Du coup j'ai profité de l'offre humble bundle pour le prendre, merci au canard qui l'a signalée. 
> Comme tout jeu Paradox, est ce qu'il y a des DLC plus indispensables que d'autres ?


En plus de ceux évoqués par Eloniel, Synthetic Dawn est quand même bien aussi.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Du coup j'ai profité de l'offre humble bundle pour le prendre, merci au canard qui l'a signalée. 
> Comme tout jeu Paradox, est ce qu'il y a des DLC plus indispensables que d'autres ?


T'as deux catégories de DLC. Les cosmetiques(Plantoid et humanoid packs) et les extensions(Utopia/Leviathan/Synthetic dawn). Les extensions ajoutent du gameplay à divers niveaux. 
Les cosmétiques ajoutent des skins principalement. 



Suivant tes gouts, choisis ce qui te plait.
Stellaris Wiki : DLC

----------


## IriK

> Du coup samasoulé, donc je me suis fait un mod pour le cacher : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1283210604


Quand on sait que même des empires IA avec niveaux de puissance "équivalente" peuvent avoir jusqu'à 2.000 pts de flotte en plus que nous en début de partie... Tu serais pas maso ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamigaku

> Quand on sait que même des empires IA avec niveaux de puissance "équivalente" peuvent avoir jusqu'à 2.000 pts de flotte en plus que nous en début de partie... Tu serais pas maso ?


Le simple fait d'avoir l'information t'incite à jouer d'une manière ou d'une autre et je trouve ça naze. Je pense qu'avec cette information en moins, ça changera la façon dont tu joues façe à certaine races et t'obligera à sympathiser avec pour pouvoir parcourir leur frontières, voir la force et ensuite décider si tu attaques ou pas.

----------


## Turgon

Les manipulations de la puissance apparente qu'on affiche aux autres empires seront introduites dans le DLC 14 sur l'espionnage.

----------


## DHP

Les sanctuaires sont courants ? On en trouve dans chaque partie je veux dire ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Les sanctuaires sont courants ? On en trouve dans chaque partie je veux dire ?


Tu appelles quoi "Sanctuaire"? Les Empires Déchus(Fallen Empires)? 

Dans les options de parties, tu peux paramètrer ça.

----------


## DHP

Mouai.. non je crois pas. J'ai vu un lets play ou le mec trouve en début de game juste à côté de chez lui un système avec un anneau autour de du soleil. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?

là : https://youtu.be/MxnSuhZJfjI?t=9m43s

----------


## Megiddo

> Mouai.. non je crois pas. J'ai vu un lets play ou le mec trouve en début de game juste à côté de chez lui un système avec un anneau autour de du soleil. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
> 
> là : https://youtu.be/MxnSuhZJfjI?t=9m43s


C'est un système spécial Sanctuary, qui a une petite chance de poper dans ta partie, mais ça n'est pas systématique. Ca doit être 10% ou 20% de chances.

C'est le run d'ASpec avec les TARS  ::): 

Un bon petit run, d'ailleurs. Ses vidéos sont sympas et il connaît bien le jeu.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Mouai.. non je crois pas. J'ai vu un lets play ou le mec trouve en début de game juste à côté de chez lui un système avec un anneau autour de du soleil. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
> 
> là : https://youtu.be/MxnSuhZJfjI?t=9m43s


Ah! Ce sanctuary! 
Non, celui n'est pas courant. 2% sur les petites maps. 20% sur les maps à 1000 étoiles. 

Un ringworld très intéressant!  ::):

----------


## Megiddo

Pour l'anecdote, c'est un clin d'oeil des devs à l'oeuvre de Larry Niven et notamment son roman "Ringworld", "L'Anneau-Monde" chez nous.

----------


## LaVaBo

Il y en a plein les bouquins de Iain M Banks aussi, des ringworlds artificiels, avec de la "nature" côté intérieur, et des infrastructures côté extérieur.

----------


## Anonyme899

Meggido a raison. (tu peux le mettre en signature  ::P: )




> *Ringworld Homage*
> 
> The Sanctuary system, containing a ringworld populated by primitive species that was designed by a precursor empire to house and preserve primitive life, is a homage to Larry Niven's Ringworld, the novel which is the origin of ringworlds concept in fiction. 
> While constructing a ringworld another empire might contact you thinking that you are making weapons of mass destruction on your ringworld, a reference to the titular ringworlds from the Halo series.


https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/E...ngworld_Homage

----------


## Eloniel

> Pour l'anecdote, c'est un clin d'oeil des devs à l'oeuvre de Larry Niven et notamment son roman "Ringworld", "L'Anneau-Monde" chez nous.


D'ailleurs pour avoir lu les 4 tomes existants en français j'ai pas trouvé ça incroyable, outre l'anneau intéressant au final le reste m'a déçu.

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'ailleurs pour avoir lu les 4 tomes existants en français j'ai pas trouvé ça incroyable, outre l'anneau intéressant au final le reste m'a déçu.


Tente le cycle de la Culture de Banks si tu ne l'as pas lu et que tu cherches de la bonne SF originale.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Culture

----------


## Megiddo

> D'ailleurs pour avoir lu les 4 tomes existants en français j'ai pas trouvé ça incroyable, outre l'anneau intéressant au final le reste m'a déçu.


C'est pas de la grande littérature, nous sommes bien d'accord, Niven n'ayant jamais été reconnu pour la qualité de sa prose mais plutôt pour le côté scientifique/précurseur/hard SF qui imprègne son récit et qui a d'ailleurs inspiré pas mal de monde.




> *Meggido* a raison. (tu peux le mettre en signature )


Mais merde!  :Cell:  :^_^: 

Pitié, pas de signature, je me trompe comme tout le monde. Par contre, je sais ton trait cordial, même si un brin sarcastique.  ::):

----------


## Eloniel

> Tente le cycle de la Culture de Banks si tu ne l'as pas lu et que tu cherches de la bonne SF originale.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Culture


ça fait parti des cycles de SF que je souhaite lire un jour avec les Inhibiteurs de Alastair Reynolds.

Sinon pour les cycles sur les structures artificielles il y a Omale de Laurent Genefort, j'en ai entendu du bien mais je l'ai pas lu.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai lu le premier tome d'Omale, c'est assez fourni et ça tend vers le lourd. Au point que j'ai toujours pas attaqué le tome 2.

En bouquin SF/space opera (vite fait, mais il y a quelques batailles spatiales) récent d'un auteur français, il y a Latium, de Romain Ducazeau. En 2 tomes. Mais ça parle de vaisseaux spatiaux géants, pas de planètes artificielles ou ringworlds.




> Dans un futur lointain, l’espèce humaine a succombé à l’Hécatombe. Reste, après l’extinction, un peuple d’automates intelligents, métamorphosés en immenses nefs stellaires. Orphelins de leurs créateurs et dieux, esseulés et névrosés, ces princes et princesses de l'espace attendent, repliés dans l’Urbs, une inéluctable invasion extraterrestre, à laquelle leur programmation les empêche de s’opposer. Plautine est l’une d’eux. Dernière à adhérer à l’espoir mystique du retour de l’Homme, elle dérive depuis des siècles aux confins du Latium, lorsqu’un mystérieux signal l’amène à reprendre sa quête. Elle ignore alors à quel point son destin est lié à la guerre que s’apprête à mener son ancien allié, le proconsul Othon. Pétri de la philosophie de Leibniz et du théâtre de Corneille, Latium est un space opera aux batailles spatiales flamboyantes et aux intrigues tortueuses. Un spectacle de science-fiction vertigineux, dans la veine d’un Dan Simmons ou d’un Iain M. Banks.

----------


## NEBU

Perso je suis fan absolu de sf et j'avais essayé Omale, ça m'a fait chier, écrire pour écrire c'est vraiment la pire chose qui soit. Pareil pour la culture, ça m'a enmerdé alors qu'habituellement j'plonge à fond dedans m'enfin. Latium ça m'intéresse mais apparemment c'est très comment dire ? Théâtrale ? Je sais pas si c'est ce livre mais j'ai cru comprendre que le gars revisité un truc grec faudrait je me renseigne.

----------


## DHP

Première partie, moi et la galaxie on s'entend pas très bien.

----------


## Khody

Bonjour les canards, Stellaris est dans un Humble Bundle, les images et les vidéos du jeu me plaisent beaucoup. C'est facile à prendre en main ? Je sais que c'est Paradox Interactive qui fait le jeu et leurs jeux sont réputés pour être difficiles à maîtriser. Qu'en est-il ? Aussi, existe-t-il des mods ? J'aimerais bien mettre les civilisations de Mass Effect ou Star Wars si c'est possible.

----------


## Darkath

Oui oui et oui

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bonjour les canards, Stellaris est dans un Humble Bundle, les images et les vidéos du jeu me plaisent beaucoup. C'est facile à prendre en main ? Je sais que c'est Paradox Interactive qui fait le jeu et leurs jeux sont réputés pour être difficiles à maîtriser. Qu'en est-il ? Aussi, existe-t-il des mods ? J'aimerais bien mettre les civilisations de Mass Effect ou Star Wars si c'est possible.


Depuis EU4 les grand strat paradox sont devenus plus accessibles. Après masse extensions, EU4 est devenu une usine à gaz, et quoi qu'il arrive il y a toujours des points qui restent obscurs, mais on peut facilement débuter sur stellaris ou hoi4.

Stellaris c'est même l'inverse : on s'amuse plus au début, quand on n'a pas encore conscience de la vacuité du end game.

----------


## DHP

Roh punaize première guerre que je ne commence pas. J'ai une confédération d'une dizaine de "nation" qui me tombe sur le coin de la tronche..  ::mellow::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Roh punaize première guerre que je ne commence pas. J'ai une confédération d'une dizaine de "nation" qui me tombe sur le coin de la tronche..


Bonne chance. Tu vas en avoir besoin.

----------


## DHP

Bon je viens de trouver un sacré bug (enfin pour moi ça en est un).

J’ai un conflit contre deux nations. Il sont plus fort que moi mais je décide d’attaquer une de leur planète dès le début ne voyant pas leur flottes. Je bombarde. J’envoies les troupes et j’en prend le contrôle très vite. Puis je vois arriver leurs armada, je déguerpie ma flotte vite fait et les troupes se retrouvent bloquer sur la planète (le timing était très spécifique je l’admet).

Comme j’ai pris contrôle de la planète, il ne poursuivent pas ma flotte et commence à bombarder la planète. Et c’est là que le bug se produit.. Il n’ont aucune flotte de transport qui arrive.. (pas suffisant en tous cas, deux trois, par ci, par-là).
Du coup voilà une flotte plus grosse que la mienne COMPLETEMENT bloqué, qui bombarde une planète POUR RIEN.

Moi.. Pas con le gars.. Je passe sur un autre système, je rentre dans leur terre et conquis planète après planète sans résistance avec de nouvelles troupes au sol... Ils se rendent sans condition.. Leurs flottes toujours en train de bombarder cette foutu planète…

----------


## Da-Soth

Bienvenu dans la guerre vu par Stellaris.

C'est pour ce genre de truc qu'on attend de voir si le nouveau patch/DLC améliore cet aspect.

----------


## madcorp

Une pensée pour ces pauvres gars qui subissent un bombardement planétaire permanent pendant que la flotte se promène au lieu de les secourir.
Honte sur toi!
#bringbackoursoldiers
#notmyadmiral
#shameonthefleet

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bienvenu dans la guerre vu par Stellaris.
> 
> C'est pour ce genre de truc qu'on attend de voir si le nouveau patch/DLC améliore cet aspect.


Moi j'attend de voir si ca améliore les clusterfucks.

----------


## Nohmas

Je me pose toujours la question de savoir pourquoi, à l'échelle choisie pour ce jeu, les devs ont voulu individualiser chaque vaisseau et non pas faire une seule icone / vaisseau pour représenter une flotte entière. Outre les améliorations de performance du jeu, ils auraient pu se pencher sur la composition de flottilles, des formations... un peu plus complexes et intéressantes que ce que l'on a actuellement.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Moi j'attend de voir si ca améliore les clusterfucks.


Et avec l'hyperlane pour tous dans un cluster d'étoiles bien isolées sa race...

Je leur laisse le bénéfice du doute.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Je me pose toujours la question de savoir pourquoi, à l'échelle choisie pour ce jeu, les devs ont voulu individualiser chaque vaisseau et non pas faire une seule icone / vaisseau pour représenter une flotte entière. Outre les améliorations de performance du jeu, ils auraient pu se pencher sur la composition de flottilles, des formations... un peu plus complexes et intéressantes que ce que l'on a actuellement.


Je te rejoins totalement, je trouve l'échelle peu adaptée à d'immenses flottes combattantes. Il y a un mod qui réduit la taille des flottes si je me souviens bien, ça rend un chouïa plus réaliste, dans la mesure du possible.

----------


## Tenebris

Pour le titre, vu que la guerre est à la fête, on pourrait même écrire "Cherry j'ai rétréci les gauss"  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Pour le titre, vu que la guerre est à la fête, on pourrait même écrire "Cherry j'ai rétréci les gauss"


joli, à la base c'était j'ai rétreci les flottes vu que les flottes de vaisseaux seront limitées en tailles dans cherryh

----------


## DHP

> joli, à la base c'était j'ai rétreci les flottes vu que les flottes de vaisseaux seront limitées en tailles dans cherryh


Elles seront limités à combien ?

Un "Fallen Empire" me propose d'être son "dominion".

J'ai regardé sur le wiki mais à part donner 25% de mes ressources.. Y a un intérêt ??

----------


## IriK

> Elles seront limités à combien ?
> 
> Un "Fallen Empire" me propose d'être son "dominion".
> 
> J'ai regardé sur le wiki mais à part donner 25% de mes ressources.. Y a un intérêt ??


Ca dépend : t'est du genre à donner un prix à ta survit ? Car là, c'est le genre de promotion qui se refuse pas trop  ::ninja:: 
C'est quoi comme type d'Eveillé ?

Et ce sera 100 pour la taille des flottes me semble.

----------


## DHP

> Ca dépend : t'est du genre à donner un prix à ta survit ? Car là, c'est le genre de promotion qui se refuse pas trop 
> C'est quoi comme type d'Eveillé ?
> 
> Et ce sera 100 pour la taille des flottes me semble.


Bon j'ai pas répondu. Il sont loin de moi je verrais bien.. :/

Autre question.
Quel est la différence entre ces deux fédérations ??

----------


## pouf

Le second fait partie d'une federation et le premier a des accords avec une federation mais n'en fait pas partie.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai regardé sur le wiki mais à part donner 25% de mes ressources.. Y a un intérêt ??


Avoir le meilleur allié qui soit. Bien sur tu te contentera des miettes mais personne ne va t'embêter. Tu peux même dissoudre tes flottes. Franchement ca peut être tentant. C'est une décision qui se murit en sachant la puissance de l'éveillé. 

Tu peux aussi le voir sous l'angle vivre ou mourir suivant le coté psychopathique de l'éveillé.

----------


## DHP

Du coup j'ai pas répondu et il ne m'ont pas recontacté. Même pas pour me menacer.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre maintenant je suis arrivé dans un moment ou c'est les incursions (ou un truc du genre).. Je suis proche de détruire un des quatre portail.. Mais voilà le boulot... Le nombre de flotte que j'ai du détruire.. 

Par contre y a moyen de récupérer beaucoup de territoire dans l'affaire j'ai l'impression.

D'ailleurs je suis plutôt dans le midgame ou le endgame ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Du coup j'ai pas répondu et il ne m'ont pas recontacté. Même pas pour me menacer.


En fait le secret c'est de regarder l'attitude et l'opinion dans la fenêtre de diplo. Suivant son humeur ca passe ou pas. 
En général si tu n'es pas rival et que tu ne passes pas ton temps à l'insulter ca se passe bien.




> D'ailleurs je suis plutôt dans le midgame ou le endgame ?


endgame je dirai. C'est la contingency que tu as comme crise?

----------


## DHP

> endgame je dirai. C'est la contingency que tu as comme crise?


Oui.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui.


Alors oui, c'est du end game.

----------


## silence

Petite question technique sur les vassaux : 
J'ai bien avancé dans mon premier run un peu poussé. J'ai choisi de jouer une race xenophile et matérialiste (et charismatique) et j'ai donc décidé d'aider les ploucs rencontrés à gagner les étoiles.
 Le bonus d'influence n'y est pour rien, c'était pour jouer RP.  ::ninja:: 
Mais du coup je viens de me rendre compte qu'un vassal avec deux planète (une observée et développée, l'autre provoluée dans le même système et donnée par un accord) se retrouve en pleine famine. J'ai beau me dire qu'ils survivent quand même je me sens coupable. Il y a un moyen de les aider ? A part prendre à ma charge leurs réserves de food en leur faisant un transfert mensuel je n'ai pas vu d'autre solution. Je me dis qu'ils vont donc recommencer à croître et que je suis bon pour les nourrir jusqu'à la fin de la partie si je me lance là dedans ? J'imagine que ce sera complètement inutile en terme de gameplay mais, pour la beauté du geste, je ne peux pas les regarder crever de faim maintenant que je l'ai remarqué ...

----------


## DHP

Pourquoi ne pas faire un envoi mensuel pendant 30 ans ? Edit : j'avais loupé que c'était ce que tu proposais déjà.  :<_<:

----------


## silence

Je craignais bien qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'options pour les gérer ou leur apporter de l'aide. 
Sûrement dans un prochain dlc.  ::trollface::

----------


## Megiddo

Pour ce type de build, je crois que Feudal society civic est bien car il réduit les obligations pesant sur tes vassaux (en termes de participation à "l'effort de guerre", ce qui fait qu'ils ont plus de disponibilités financières pour évoluer) et en outre ça leur permet de s'étendre et de coloniser de nouvelles planètes, ils ne sont plus coincés de ce côté là (ou alors tu peux aller coloniser une planète toi-même, la faire uper en spé bouffe et leur donner). Après tout dépend du stade où en est ton run et la direction de build que tu veux avantager...

Il y a aussi pas mal de choses dans les traditions de la branche domination qui peuvent aider avec ce type de politique "altruiste" envers un vassal (et non pas un tributaire ou un membre d'un protectorat, si j'ai bien compris). A confirmer par des Canards ayant plus d'expérience, mais Colonial Viceroy ou Star Lord ne peuvent pas aider ton vassal? Je crois qu'en plus, selon les traits de ton empire, ça permet aussi de débloquer par la suite des édits particuliers : 

En dehors d'une aide régulière ou d'un traité particulier, comme souligné, ou carrément du transfert d'une planète avancée à ton vassal, il me semble que tu as aussi la possibilité d'intégrer un vassal à ton empire au bout d'une période de vassalité d'au moins 10 ans, en payant avec de l'influence (le coût de base est de 20 d'influence + 50/planète + 5/pop absorbée + 5 d'influence/mois de vassalité si je ne fais pas erreur. Logiquement, tu n'auras pas à retoucher tes politiques en tant que xénophile, tu ne perdras pas de pops "étrangères" dans le transfert, mais ça vaut le coup de vérifier tes "ethics"). Ca te permet de prendre purement et simplement le contrôle de ton vassal en l'absorbant, de le remettre sur pied en upant ses planètes, par exemple, ou en mettant en exploitation les ressources non utilisées dans sa zone, il y a pas mal de leviers possibles à plusieurs niveaux... Ce qui nous ramène ensuite aux édits que tu pourrais potentiellement déclencher dans un second temps, en fonction des traits de ton empire. Pas mal de choses doivent pouvoir se tenter : Divers édits de recherche ou planétaires de bas level, puis Legal Aliens (attraction migratoire pour constituer des pops avec les xénophiles fanatiques), Peace Festivals (donne un +30% de bouffe mais il faut être pacifiste fanatique), ou alors carrément le consecrate Planet si ton empire et celui du vassal, absorbé, ont un trait spiritualiste (il faut avoir débloqué toute la branche domination et le perk d'ascension Consecrated World -en plus de Shared Destiny dans l'idéal-, donc c'est plutôt pour du mid ou lategame et à utiliser sur un "trophée de guerre" ou un petit empire absorbé, histoire de vite faire évoluer ton influence et asseoir ta domination sur ce territoire nouveau. Cependant, je ne crois pas que Consecrated Planet demande d'être spiritualiste fanatique par contre, ce qui pourrait donc coller avec un build xénophile et pacifiste/matérialiste) : Croissance de pop, unité, contentement, dure 100 ans, ça va vite remettre ce petit bout d'empire en ordre de marche.

Enfin, je me demande si tu ne peux pas dans un dernier temps "relâcher" le vassal en libérant une planète sur laquelle il y a ses pops. Ca deviendra sa capitale, que tu vas donc choisir et tu pourras ensuite lui redonner ses autres planètes en faisant un trade. Je ne sais pas si ça peut marcher, mais il se pourrait que ça donne à ton vassal les mêmes traits que ton empire, en plus de lui donner immédiatement accès à toutes tes recherches débloquées, ce qui l'aidera grandement à l'avenir. Il faudra néanmoins surveiller son alignement avec toi, car bien sûr ton intérêt est d'avoir un vassal moins puissant que toi, ou alors très heureux. Sans ça, les idées d'indépendance fleurissent et un beau jour tes vassaux décident de te rouler dessus.  ::P: 

A confirmer par d'autres Canards ceci dit, il y a une petite part de theory crafting dans tout ça, je ne maîtrise pas très bien ce genre de run avec un build "tall" et certaines mécaniques ou menus sont encore un peu obscurs concernant ce pan de jeu. Les conseils sont les bienvenus. En général je préfère absorber, gérer toutes mes planètes et ne rien déléguer. Cependant, c'est vrai que les builds basés sur la domination diplomatique semblent puissants, mais ont encore pas mal de manques à combler apparemment (le triptyque vassal/tributaire/protectorat pourrait être un peu retravaillé, les secteurs persos sont une mécanique un peu redondante, l'interface pourrait être refaite, fusionnée par endroits pour rendre le tout plus lisible et plus accessible...intégrer une éventuelle mécanique d'attribution de gouverneurs sur les planètes d'un vassal, histoire de contrôler un peu les bonus ou les traits des dirigeants, ou alors une forme d'influence sur la politique intérieure des autres...Amener un peu de CK2 dans Stellaris en somme).

----------


## Darkath

Dev diary d'hier :

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tions.1067730/


Un truc intérressant c'est qu'une nouvelle ascension permet de voler les pops des autres sans forcément commencer la partie avec le trait "Barbaric Despoiler" :




> Nihilistic Acquisition: (Apocalypse) Nihilistic Acquisition is available to Gestalt Consciousnesses, Authoritarians and Xenophobes, and allows the use of the Raiding orbital bombardment stance, which will attempt to abduct pops to available tiles on your own planets instead of killing them, allowing you to steal the population of other empires to use as a labor force... or livestock/batteries, in the case of a Hive Mind or Machine Empire.


Les nouvelles civics sont cool, mais sinon un peu déçu des nouvelles ascensions.

Enigmatic engineering à l'air particulièrement inutile.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Petite question technique sur les vassaux : 
> J'ai bien avancé dans mon premier run un peu poussé. J'ai choisi de jouer une race xenophile et matérialiste (et charismatique) et j'ai donc décidé d'aider les ploucs rencontrés à gagner les étoiles.
>  Le bonus d'influence n'y est pour rien, c'était pour jouer RP. 
> Mais du coup je viens de me rendre compte qu'un vassal avec deux planète (une observée et développée, l'autre provoluée dans le même système et donnée par un accord) se retrouve en pleine famine. J'ai beau me dire qu'ils survivent quand même je me sens coupable. Il y a un moyen de les aider ? A part prendre à ma charge leurs réserves de food en leur faisant un transfert mensuel je n'ai pas vu d'autre solution. Je me dis qu'ils vont donc recommencer à croître et que je suis bon pour les nourrir jusqu'à la fin de la partie si je me lance là dedans ? J'imagine que ce sera complètement inutile en terme de gameplay mais, pour la beauté du geste, je ne peux pas les regarder crever de faim maintenant que je l'ai remarqué ...


tu les sponsorises en bouffe et en énergie/mineraux de temps à autre. A la prochaine guerre tu leur files des planètes.


Les sphères de Dyson  :Bave: 


Spoiler Alert! 




Manque plus que l'aspirateur.

----------


## Anonyme899

A part ça 
tout.
va.
bien.

les crises en *3 c'est un poil challenging


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## salakis

Hello les gens.

J'ai recup' le jeux et le DLC ya quelques jours, et je me demande: Ya moyen de visualiser un arbre tech? A chaque fois je me fais rouler dessus parce que l'IA en face a opti ses rechercher et je me fais rouler dessus...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Hello les gens.
> 
> J'ai recup' le jeux et le DLC ya quelques jours, et je me demande: Ya moyen de visualiser un arbre tech? A chaque fois je me fais rouler dessus parce que l'IA en face a opti ses rechercher et je me fais rouler dessus...


Il n'y a pas vraiment d'arbre. Tu choisis une techno parmi quelques unes, sélectionnées aléatoirement selon celles qui remplissent les pré-requis par rapport à ce que tu as déjà recherché. Donc il n'y a pas vraiment moyen d'optimiser, en tout cas tu ne peux pas suivre un build prédéfini.

Les technos sur fond violet sont plus rares, donc il peut être intéressant de les rechercher quand elles sont proposées, parce que tu n'es pas sûr qu'elles te seront proposées à nouveau dans un avenir proche.
Celles sur fond rouge peuvent amener des emmerdes.

----------


## Paradox

> les crises en *3 c'est un poil challenging
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...FB92291D568E7/


La meme sur ma partie actuelle. Et les autres empires s'en foutent totalement.

----------


## Anonyme899

> La meme sur ma partie actuelle. Et les autres empires s'en foutent totalement.


Dans la mienne, ils luttent. Mais ils luttent aussi entre eux.  ::XD::

----------


## Darkath

> Hello les gens.
> 
> J'ai recup' le jeux et le DLC ya quelques jours, et je me demande: Ya moyen de visualiser un arbre tech? A chaque fois je me fais rouler dessus parce que l'IA en face a opti ses rechercher et je me fais rouler dessus...


Le tech tree ressemble à ça :

https://bipedalshark.gitlab.io/stell...-tree/vanilla/

mais il va être bientôt réarrangé avec le patch 2.0

----------


## Paradox

> Le tech tree ressemble à ça :
> 
> https://bipedalshark.gitlab.io/stell...-tree/vanilla/
> 
> mais il va être bientôt réarrangé avec le patch 2.0


C'est vachement bien !

Que represente les "Tier" ? Le weight represente la probabilite d'apparition des tech dans la liste proposee ? Parce que je n'ai jamais eu la tech "Self-Evolving Logic" en ~80h de jeu et je ne sais combien de runs.

----------


## salakis

> Le tech tree ressemble à ça :
> 
> https://bipedalshark.gitlab.io/stell...-tree/vanilla/
> 
> mais il va être bientôt réarrangé avec le patch 2.0


Oh putain merci  :Bave:

----------


## silence

> ...


Merci pour ces conseils. Je n'avais pas fait attention que les vassaux ne peuvent pas s'étendre hors de leurs frontières sauf civic spécifique (feudal society). Puisque mon run était trop avancé pour partir là dessus j'ai colonisé à leurs frontières, up les planètes selon ce dont ils avaient besoin et leur ai données. Ca à l'air d'avoir fonctionné et de rester stable dans le temps une fois le coup repris. 
Suffisant pour ce premier run, je verrai une prochaine fois si l'idée m'intéresse suffisamment pour me pencher dans le theory crafting. Le problème que je remarque pour l'instant c'est le manque d'options pour diriger un peu tout cela. Et de tableaux, plein de tableaux. Après avoir pris l'habitude d'EU IV patché je me rends compte que j'ai oublié à quoi ressemblait vraiment la vanilla.

Et merci pour le tableau de tech, c'est plus clair que les listes du wiki.  ::wacko::

----------


## DHP

Une raison pour laquelle l'arbre n'est pas visible en jeux ?

----------


## dave8888

> Une raison pour laquelle l'arbre n'est pas visible en jeux ?


Pour moi, ca vient de l'alea des recherches. Certains de ses éléments bien que débloqués peuvent être recherchés tardivement.

----------


## Kruos

Vu le virage a 180 qu'a pris le jeu, ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit plus accessible prochainement, voir même, devienne un 'vrai' arbre.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Une raison pour laquelle l'arbre n'est pas visible en jeux ?


parce que l'arbre n'a pas de sens dans le jeu.  
On pourrait le représenter mais tu ne serai pas plus avancé. A chaque recherche aboutie le jeu fait une main de 3 technologies(ou plus si tu as débloqué les techs adéquates) dans le domaine en utilisant les poids et les règles chelous qui vont avec(ethos, champ d'expertise du scientifique etc...). 
Le détail  à savoir c'est que 8 techs de tier n débloque la possibilité que les techs tier n+1 soient dans la main. C'est tout l'intérêt du rétro engineering.

En gros si tu n'a pas le laser lvl1 c'est pas grave, tu pourra quand même avoir le laser lvl2 dans les choix de recherche.

C'est un bon système avec ses défauts inhérents. Ca évite qu'un joueur soit bloqué parce qu'une tech n'a jamais poppé.

----------


## IriK

> En gros si tu n'a pas le laser lvl1 c'est pas grave, tu pourra quand même avoir le laser lvl2 dans les choix de recherche.


Ah ? Pour les modules d'armes cela n'a jamais été le cas dans mes parties  ::o:

----------


## silence

Je pense que son post n'est pas clair. 
Tu peux obtenir la tech n par retro-engineering. Je n'ai pas suffisamment joué pour confirmer mais tu dois pouvoir chercher la tech n+1 à partir de là si tu as débloqué les techs de tier n+1.
Par contre, hors retro-engineering, les techs n demandent systématiquement les techs n-1 pour apparaître.
L'arbre serait donc tout à fait possible et intéressant. Ne serait ce que pour remplacer ce foutu menu déroulant et savoir ce qu'on a recherché dernièrement, savoir à quel niveau se trouve une tech rétro-engineered ou donner une idée des techs à privilégier selon ses objectifs. 
Rajoutez le système de poids, spécialisations des scientifiques, prérequis cachés et on a un foutu gloubiboulga qui ne peut pas se jouer sans un wiki.
Parfois j'ai l'impression de jouer à Aurora avec moins de contrôle ... 
Le système de classes et d'upgrades par exemple !  :Splash:

----------


## DHP

> parce que l'arbre n'a pas de sens dans le jeu.  
> On pourrait le représenter mais tu ne serai pas plus avancé. A chaque recherche aboutie le jeu fait une main de 3 technologies(ou plus si tu as débloqué les techs adéquates) dans le domaine en utilisant les poids et les règles chelous qui vont avec(ethos, champ d'expertise du scientifique etc...). 
> Le détail  à savoir c'est que 8 techs de tier n débloque la possibilité que les techs tier n+1 soient dans la main. C'est tout l'intérêt du rétro engineering.
> 
> En gros si tu n'a pas le laser lvl1 c'est pas grave, tu pourra quand même avoir le laser lvl2 dans les choix de recherche.
> 
> C'est un bon système avec ses défauts inhérents. Ca évite qu'un joueur soit bloqué parce qu'une tech n'a jamais poppé.


Qu'il est pas de sens c'est une chose. Mais quand tu connais pas l'arbre et quand tu sais pas ce qui se cache derrière une techno tu comprends pas très bien (en tant que nouveau joueur). 

Je vais prendre mon exemple, j'ai fait une game et je cherchais à faire des mégastructures. Sauf que je savais pas que c'était "caché" derrière les forteresse (que au passage on m'à proposé pendant 100ans..).. Il à fallu que je regarde l'arbre pour comprendre.

----------


## Janer

> Qu'il est pas de sens c'est une chose. Mais quand tu connais pas l'arbre et quand tu sais pas ce qui se cache derrière une techno tu comprends pas très bien (en tant que nouveau joueur). 
> 
> Je vais prendre mon exemple, j'ai fait une game et je cherchais à faire des mégastructures. Sauf que je savais pas que c'était "caché" derrière les forteresse (que au passage on m'à proposé pendant 100ans..).. Il à fallu que je regarde l'arbre pour comprendre.


Je suis d'accord. Leur système est un peu bâtard. C'est pas un arbre, mais pour jouer efficacement faut connaître l'arbre... Il devrait aller au bout de leur idée et réduire la part de technologies qui requiert d'autres technologies, sauf lorsque c'est incrémental (laser 2 -> laser 3, destroyer -> croiseur... etc...) ou super logique. En plus ce serait marrant, ça permettrait d'être super avancé dans certains domaines techs et pas d'autres.

----------


## IriK

> Je vais prendre mon exemple, j'ai fait une game et je cherchais à faire des mégastructures. Sauf que je savais pas que c'était "caché" derrière les forteresse (que au passage on m'à proposé pendant 100ans..).. Il à fallu que je regarde l'arbre pour comprendre.


Le point d'Ascension explique pas pourtant qu'il faut la tech des Forteresses pour y avoir accès ?

----------


## DHP

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Sauf que je savais pas que c'était "caché" derrière les forteresse (que au passage on m'à proposé pendant 100ans..).. Il à fallu que je regarde l'arbre pour comprendre.


Tu as accès à l'information que tu cherches.
Faut juste cliquer sur le point d'interrogation en bas à droite.
Ca te redirige sur le wiki qui sert d'aide de jeu/manuel/etc...


Et tu apprend que mega-enginneering requiert battleships, Deep Space Installation et Zero Point reactors. 


Je t'accorde qu'ils ne se sont pas cassés les deux mains.


Edit


Spoiler Alert! 



Je maintiens ce que je disais. Les crises avec 3 en multiplicateur c'est sport. Rien 'arrête les machines, les empires sont tous à genoux et le mien est plus dans la position de Fort Alamo qu'autre chose.

Honnêtement c'est tendu. Ca va se jouer sur le fil du rasoir.

----------


## DHP

Non mais après je comprends un peu le principe. Ils ont voulu faire quelque chose sans utiliser un tech tree, donner un peu d’aléatoire dans l’obtention des technos. C’est juste que certaines technos en nécessites d’autres et ça ils devraient l’indiquer d’une manière ou d’une autre. Et non désolé mais intégrer une page web dans ton jeux qui t’amène au wiki.. C’est pas la solution. 

Après je dis pas le système est sympa avec ce principe aléatoire (maintenant que j’ai l’arbre à côté  ::):  ).

----------


## IriK

> Je vois pas de quoi tu parles.


T'est obliger d'avoir des points d'ascension pour certaines superstructures.
Et ces premiers informes des prérequis technologiques nécessaire pour y avoir accès, mais reste "visible" en griser dans la liste des ascensions quand ce n'est cas.
Et pour les pages wiki, c'est la norme dans les jeux Paradox (comme les liens Wikipédia pour les personnages historique dans CK2 par ex)  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

Tu ne saura pas les prérequis pour avoir mega-engineering en lisant les tooltips des perks d'Ascension.  Pour ca faut lire le wiki. J'ai ptet raté les tooltips ou un truc dans l'interface mais je n'ai jamais vu les prérequis de mega-engineering IG.



Bon sinon dans ma partie c'est la catapostrophe galactique.


Spoiler Alert! 



Il me reste encore un hub a détruire. 
Mais où est Shepard quand on a besoin de lui?

----------


## IriK

Me suis embrouiller entre _Né dans le Vide_ (qui nécessite Installation Spatiale Intersidérale) et _Maitres Bâtisseurs_ (qui donne la tech Mega-Ingénérie, qui est une plaie à déloquer niveau temps de cherche sinon)  ::wacko::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Date d'il y a qq jours mais je l'ai pas vu passer, dernier stream Apoc orcs vs dwarves :




Quelques infos et réflexions intéressantes sur les changements, et le stream est sympa. 


Décidément, à le voir tourner, j'aime bien le nouveau système hyperlane-only, notamment au niveau des possibilités tactiques. 
J'espère qu'avec Cherryh on aura un statut suffisamment satisfaisant de la guerre pour que les prochaines updates puissent mettre le paquet sur les autres aspects à la traine. On croise les doigts, mais j'ai quand même un peu hâte de tester.  :^_^:

----------


## Kruos

> Décidément, à le voir tourner, j'aime bien le nouveau système hyperlane-only, notamment au niveau des possibilités tactiques.


C'est leur "arguments de vente", en quelques sorte : pour créer des shokepoints et rendre le jeu plus "stratégique" (haha). Dans les faits ca va considérablement simplifier les décisions de mouvements pour l'IA, et du même coups la rendre plus intéressante à affronter certainement. Mais tactiquement ça reste une régression, il suffira de blinder les shokepoints pour être peinards, comme dans les ES/MoO4&co. 

C'est pas forcément moins bien, l'IA de MoO4 a montré que ça pouvait être amusant à jouer, c'est juste moins intéressant "tactiquement", IMO. 

Et puis bon imposer un système de starline dans un jeu qui initialement pronait la richesse de son exploration...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est leur "arguments de vente", en quelques sorte : pour créer des shokepoints et rendre le jeu plus "stratégique" (haha). Dans les faits ca va considérablement simplifier les décisions de mouvements pour l'IA, et du même coups la rendre plus intéressante à affronter certainement. Mais tactiquement ça reste une régression, il suffira de blinder les shokepoints pour être peinards, comme dans les ES/MoO4&co. 
> 
> C'est pas forcément moins bien, l'IA de MoO4 a montré que ça pouvait être amusant à jouer, c'est juste moins intéressant "tactiquement", IMO. 
> 
> Et puis bon imposer un système de starline dans un jeu qui initialement pronait la richesse de son exploration...


Imho, dans un environnement équilibré à la perfection, oui plus de possibilités augmente la richesse tactique. Dans un environnement mal équilibré, il y a des chances que la tactique soit appauvrie par des éléments mal pensés qui vont court-circuiter tout un pan de la réflexion.

En gros plutôt que de dire _"on enlève des éléments c'est moins riche tactiquement"_, ici j'aurais tendance à penser _"on rajoute des contraintes donc c'est plus riche tactiquement"_. C'est notamment la question du terrain dans pas mal de simulations militaires (c'est plus volontiers des contraintes que des possibilités). Alors oui c'est pas d'une originalité folle le coup des lanes, mais c'est aussi un ersatz de simulation de ces contraintes du terrain dans un espace de jeu qui en est dépourvu. 

Perso j'irais encore au-delà en affligeant les systèmes avec des conditions impactant les flottes, avec une possibilité d'avoir des traits d'amiraux mitigeant ça (et du coup retrouver un côté plus traditionnel de la tactique de terrain sur un wargame historique). 

Personnellement, pour avoir joué des crises type Praethorin Scourge qui débarque sur le bord d'une IA, se feed et s'installe sans pouvoir rien y faire, pour ensuite se retrouver dans une situation immuable de "il peut pas me tuer parce que je suis trop fort, mais je peux pas le tuer parce qu'il m'est impossible de réellement libérer mes fleets d'attaque, vu que je passe mon temps à courir après les siennes en mode benny hill dans mon territoire" (évidemment sous le regard placide du reste des IAs de la galaxie), je vois plutôt ça d'un bon oeil, mais ce n'est que mon avis.

Après on verra comment ça tourne sur la durée vu que l'équilibrage est au coeur du succès de ce changement.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

C'est sans compter le jumpdrive :

----------


## IriK

> C'est sans compter le jumpdrive :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVcicfOXUAAqnBj.jpg:large


Ce concept est pas mal, mais à voir son équilibrage (portée, malus, recharge).
Faudrait peut être en faire un déplacement cruciale ou de la derniere chance, avec risque de perdre des vaisseaux en routes par exemple (comme les replis).

----------


## Darkath

> Ce concept est pas mal, mais à voir son équilibrage (portée, malus, recharge).
> Faudrait peut être en faire un déplacement cruciale ou de la derniere chance, avec risque de perdre des vaisseaux en routes par exemple (comme les replis).


Bah vu la force du malus, ça à l'air d'être pensé comme un moyen de traverser la galaxie rapidement sans pouvoir vraiment manoeuvrer avec ça pour autant.

C'est un peu comme le redéployment stratégique de HOI4

----------


## IriK

> Bah vu la force du malus, ça à l'air d'être pensé comme un moyen de traverser la galaxie rapidement sans pouvoir vraiment manoeuvrer avec ça pour autant.
> 
> C'est un peu comme le redéployment stratégique de HOI4


Ah mais oui, c'est juste que la donnée majeur qu'on ne connaît pas encore c'est la distance de telle bond.

----------


## Khody

Salut les canards ! J'ai pris Stellaris. Quels sont les mods indispensables à avoir pour jouer ? Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## bobjohn

Celui là c'est le minimum vital: Expanded Colours

A moins qu'un patch et/ou une dlc ne rajoute un surplus de couleurs ce truc te permettra d'éviter d'avoir quatre empires en rouge pétant et aura l'avantage de rester plus ou moins compatible quelque soit les patches.

----------


## xlight111x

> Salut les canards ! J'ai pris Stellaris. Quels sont les mods indispensables à avoir pour jouer ? Merci d'avance


Yo, j'ai une collection de mods, regarde donc ce qu'il y à et prends ce que tu veut.  :;): 

Ils sont pas mal centrés sur la création de races (shipset, drapeaux, etc...).
Après si tu commence le jeu, je te recommande d'éviter les mods qui changent le gameplay comme Alphamod ou encore Cultural Overhaul, histoire que tu découvre d'abord le jeu.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Hop là je crois pas l'avoir vu passer, le dev diary de vendredi avec un round up de changements présents dans Cherryh.

Et tant que j'y suis, les deux chtites vidéos (je link que la première, la deuxième est dans les suggestions) sur une campagne terran xenophobes. On y apprend quelques trucs supplémentaires, et j'aime bien le concept des mecs pouvant habiter les tomb worlds et qui du coup se contentent de bomber les planètes ennemies jusqu'à les pourrir entièrement plutôt que de risquer le contact avec la pourriture xeno dans un engagement au sol.  :^_^:

----------


## xlight111x

Ils ont également ajouté un slider pour augmenter/réduire le coût des recherches/traditions, ainsi que deux slider pour régler l'année de commencement du mid game et du endgame, je trouve ça sympa.

----------


## Megiddo

Oui, c'est une bonne idée. 

Pour ceux qui veulent faire une partie un peu plus rapide mais relativement complète, sur une petite map, pourquoi pas en une grosse soirée/une session de jeu.

Il faudra tâtonner un peu pour trouver les réglages adéquats. 

Vous savez si ça va également s'accompagner de nouveaux réglages pour la taille des maps et le nombre de joueurs? Là je crois que le minimum c'est 200 étoiles pour 6 joueurs (hors empires déchus et primitifs), j'aimerais bien voir un réglage à 150 ou 125 étoiles pour 4 joueurs, voire un 75/100 étoiles pour 2 joueurs.

Peut-être qu'un mod fait ça d'ailleurs?




> j'aime bien le concept des mecs pouvant habiter les tomb worlds et qui du coup se contentent de bomber les planètes ennemies jusqu'à les pourrir entièrement plutôt que de risquer le contact avec la pourriture xeno dans un engagement au sol.


Terraformation + purge, ou la planète clés en main version 2.0.  ::P:

----------


## xlight111x

J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils vont toucher aux maps pour le moment. J'ai plus l'impression que les joueurs demandent de plus grosses maps, voire même l'ajout d'une autre galaxie en parallèle de celle où on joue.

En farfouillant le workshop j'ai trouvé ce mod qui pourrait te convenir.
Après j'ai pas testé, donc je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.

----------


## Megiddo

Ah merci pour l'info, j'irai jeter un œil.  ::): 

Oui, je comprends que des options à 2 ou 4 joueurs n'aient finalement pas énormément de sens pour de la grand strategy, mais ça permet d'avoir des parties relativement rapides et de tester certaines configurations de duel particulières, ou des builds/contre-builds dans un environnement qui est propice à ça.

Avec les nouveaux réglages possibles dans la vanilla ça pourra être intéressant.

----------


## MikeFriks

> J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils vont toucher aux maps pour le moment. J'ai plus l'impression que les joueurs demandent de plus grosses maps, voire même l'ajout d'une autre galaxie en parallèle de celle où on joue.
> 
> En farfouillant le workshop j'ai trouvé ce mod qui pourrait te convenir.
> Après j'ai pas testé, donc je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.


J'ai essayé ce mod, ça rame pas mal vers le mid-game pour une config moyenne.

----------


## IriK

> J'ai pas l'impression qu'ils vont toucher aux maps pour le moment. J'ai plus l'impression que les joueurs demandent de plus grosses maps, voire même l'ajout d'une autre galaxie en parallèle de celle où on joue.


Cela vend du rêve vue comment ça peux vite ramer  ::ninja::

----------


## xlight111x

Ah mais clairement les devs ont dit que c'était pas prêt d'arriver à cause de ça.  ::P: 

Après ya déjà des mods qui font ça pour les joueurs maso ou qui ont un pc à 5000€.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Mais mais mais, je parlais de terrain plus haut, j'avais pas vu qu'en fait c'est prévu dans Cherryh (dernier point du diary, "galactic terrain").  ::wub:: 

Du coup ouais la modification du FTL prend d'autant plus de sens. Curieux de voir ce que ça va donner, si c'est bien équilibré ça pourrait être un système crucial et auquel il serait possible d'abonder dans des proportions assez dingues.

----------


## Paradox

> Cela vend du rêve vue comment ça peux vite ramer


C'est vraiment mon gros probleme avec ce jeu...  ::sad::

----------


## xlight111x

Une des prochaines musiques du DLC Apocalypse à venir : 




Edit : Ralala j'adore j'ai vraiment hâte d'écouter les autres.  ::wub::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Toujours au top leurs musiques.  ::):

----------


## xlight111x

(Avec la participation des spess mongolos)

Edit : Aussi tant attendu : le patchnote de l'update Cherryh et du DLC.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

La "traduction" des patchs notes de AsaTJ est dispo sur reddit aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## xlight111x

> "Driven Assimilators have been binging Altered Carbon and decided to allow Cyborgs to procreate (as long as they get to watch)"


Les assimilateurs ont des goûts de qualité en matière de série.  :;):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Plus que une semaine !  :Vibre:   :Mellow2:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Ohlalal ça a l'air bien, me voilà pris dans la spirale du désir, merde, que quelqu'un fasse quelque chose et me dise que non, c'est pas la peine d'y croire, ce patch n'y changera rien, tout est foutu, ce jeu est NUL

----------


## Paradox

> Ohlalal ça a l'air bien, me voilà pris dans la spirale du désir, merde, que quelqu'un fasse quelque chose et me dise que non, c'est pas la peine d'y croire, ce patch n'y changera rien, tout est foutu, ce jeu est NUL


Perso, j'ai aussi Endless Space 2 mais je reviens regulierement sur Stellaris parce qu'il y a des choses, sur lesquelles je n'arrive pas a mettre le doigt, qui me manquent.

Bon je t'avoue qu'en fin de partie, a 5FPS alors que mon PC ne fait rien, j'ai envie d'etrangler un developpeur...  ::ninja::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ohlalal ça a l'air bien, me voilà pris dans la spirale du désir, merde, que quelqu'un fasse quelque chose et me dise que non, c'est pas la peine d'y croire, ce patch n'y changera rien, tout est foutu, ce jeu est NUL


Imho si y'a bien une équipe de dev avec qui je ne dirais jamais "jamais", c'est PDS. On peut râler sur certains choix parfois douteux ou sur l'état dans lequel sont livrés les jeux, mais ce qu'on peut pas leur enlever c'est qu'ils sont opiniâtres et qu'ils s'accrochent à leurs franchises, quitte à carrément remettre des éléments cruciaux en question.

Alors des fois ça leur prend le temps et plusieurs opus, mais ils finissent par y parvenir. Y'a qu'à voir le chemin parcouru entre EU 1 et EU 4. 


Après ça nécessite d'avoir une communauté patiente, et une bonne gestion de la communication dev - playerbase, ce qui me semble être le cas (y'a d'ailleurs pas mal de studios qui feraient bien de s'en inspirer).

----------


## LaVaBo

Perso, j'ai un peu perdu la foi pour Stellaris. Pas les dev Paradox, mais Stellaris spécifiquement. J'ai eu plusieurs fois envie de le (re)lancer, pour tester un truc ou juste une envie comme ça, mais j'ai jamais terminé une partie parce que systématiquement, à un moment je m'emmerde.

J'ai abandonné plein de parties sur CK2, EU4 ou HoI4. Mais pas par ennui.

----------


## Tenebris

Pour ma part je l'attends avec impatience le patch ainsi que l'addon. J'ai mis le jeu en pause forcée pendant 6 mois dans l'attente du système adapté à l'hyperlane only pour m'y remettre. J'ai fait quelques parties sur Endless Space 2 que j'aime bien, mais Stellaris me manque quand je joue à ES2, en partie pour le coté temps réel. C'est un peu comme Distant World, quand j'y ai touché j'étais fou, et tout me paraissait fadasse à coté.

Dans Cherry, avec leur gestion des terrains, je vois bien des coups de pute intergalactiques type prendre une zone pulsar qui nullifie les boucliers, en faire un goulot d'étranglement du trafic, la remplir d'une armée de vaisseaux ultra blindés et spécialisés dans la destruction de coque, histoire de bien laminer l'I.A qui verra rien venir, surtout si le reste de notre armée est plutôt homogène par ailleurs. Au lieu d'un gros bordel disparate, les zones auront un réel intérêt, ça fera jeu d'échec géant et une motivation de plus pour les revendiquer.

Ayant acheté Utopia que j'ai à peine effleuré, et comptant prendre Apocalypse, ça va faire pas mal de changements à découvrir  :Bave:

----------


## bobmachine

Oh mon dieu Tenebris, tu as réussis à m'exciter avec tout ce que tu dis. Ça sort pendant mes congés en plus. Miam.

----------


## Khody

Merci pour vos conseils sur les mods  ::):

----------


## Megiddo

Jeudi c'est l'Apocalypse !  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 




Mine de rien, je finis assez hypé par cette extension. 

Pas mal de gens commencent déjà des LP sur des versions release fournies par Paradox. Les compères Jay et Mundus Bellicus, Quill18, Horath Drak (gros joueur de Stellaris), ASpec va sûrement s'y mettre aussi, ainsi que beaucoup d'autres, sur YouTube ou Twitch.

----------


## hein

:ouaiouai:  
Perso, j'ai quand même du mal a être hypé sur Stellaris dont le potentiel d'emmerdement profond dépasse encore allègrement la profondeur du titre.
Il y encore trop de manquement majeur pour en faire un titre important du 4X spatial.
Allez, encore 3-4 DLC et ca devrait le faire : Courage PARADOXE !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Jeudi c'est l'Apocalypse ! 
> 
> Mine de rien, je finis assez hypé par cette extension. 
> 
> Pas mal de gens commencent déjà des LP sur des versions release fournies par Paradox. Les compères Jay et Mundus Bellicus, Quill18, Horath Drak (gros joueur de Stellaris), ASpec va sûrement s'y mettre aussi, ainsi que beaucoup d'autres, sur YouTube ou Twitch.


Ouais pareil, assez hypé pour le coup, à voir les premières reviews de confiance pour savoir si je prend l'extension ou pas. En tous cas y'a de gros changements de fond avec Cherryh qui prouvent que PDS sont prêts à remettre l'ouvrage sur le métier pour en faire une franchise vraiment solide. 

Ça dit pas forcément qu'Apoc/Cherryh sera "la" maj qui va vraiment hisser Stellaris au rang de ses grands frères du catalogue grande stratégie Paradox, mais ça dit que le studio est investi dans cet objectif, ce qui est carrément encourageant.  :;):

----------


## xlight111x

La musique avec les chœurs  ::love::  

J'en peux plus d'attendre sérieux, j'ai trop envie de jouer.  ::'(:

----------


## Megiddo

> Perso, j'ai quand même du mal a être hypé sur Stellaris dont le potentiel d'emmerdement profond dépasse encore allègrement la profondeur du titre.
> Il y encore trop de manquement majeur pour en faire un titre important du 4X spatial.
> Allez, encore 3-4 DLC et ca devrait le faire : Courage PARADOXE !


Le côté militaire semble revu assez en profondeur et ça va déborder sur pas mal d'aspects macro/micro qui vont sans doute plus occuper le joueur sur la game course. Sécurisation des positions (dès l'early ça va obliger à repenser un peu les stratégies d'expansion, en mettant sans doute un peu plus le joueur en porte-à-faux), les nouvelles mécaniques de défense ou de contre qui sont sous-jacentes (choke points et meilleur équilibrage avec les hyperlanes, les nouveaux contres pour contourner ça, le jeu diplomatique qui va être impacté aussi, starbases, auras, buffs et débuffs divers, le tech tree s'étoffe avec des nouvelles classes ou perks...), j'espère aussi pas mal des pirates/mercenaires qui devraient logiquement étoffer le jeu depuis l'early jusqu'à la fin du mid-game...

Les évolutions sont centrées principalement sur le militaire, certes il faudra un peu de recul pour juger sur pièces, mais le revamp de cet aspect, en plus des changements plus généraux apportés par Cherry (notamment sur les réglages permettant d'obtenir des parties plus rapides), semblent quand même a priori bénéfiques. Ca devrait pouvoir servir avantageusement comme base pour de futurs changements sur la diplomatie, le commerce ou autres.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Le côté militaire semble revu assez en profondeur et ça va déborder sur pas mal d'aspects macro/micro qui vont sans doute plus occuper le joueur sur la game course. Sécurisation des positions (dès l'early ça va obliger à repenser un peu les stratégies d'expansion, en mettant sans doute un peu plus le joueur en porte-à-faux), les nouvelles mécaniques de défense ou de contre qui sont sous-jacentes (choke points et meilleur équilibrage avec les hyperlanes, les nouveaux contres pour contourner ça, le jeu diplomatique qui va être impacté aussi, starbases, auras, buffs et débuffs divers, le tech tree s'étoffe avec des nouvelles classes ou perks...), j'espère aussi pas mal des pirates/mercenaires qui devraient logiquement étoffer le jeu depuis l'early jusqu'à la fin du mid-game...
> 
> Les évolutions sont centrées principalement sur le militaire, certes il faudra un peu de recul pour juger sur pièces, mais le revamp de cet aspect, en plus des changements plus généraux apportés par Cherry (notamment sur les réglages permettant d'obtenir des parties plus rapides), semblent quand même a priori bénéfiques. Ca devrait pouvoir servir avantageusement comme base pour de futurs changements sur la diplomatie, le commerce ou autres.


Ouais et puis au final, via le biais de la guerre, j'ai l'impression qu'avec les notions de claim, les nouvelles conditions de guerre avec le war exhaustion, les paix "partagées", l'introduction des casus belli, etc. on met quand même un premier pied vers une refonte de la diplo aussi (même si c'est introduit par l'aspect "diplomatie de la guerre").

Je pense qu'il va falloir vraiment tester de manière extensive pour se faire une idée réelle de l'impact de Cherryh sur le jeu, je m'attends pas à un truc hyper équilibré J1.

----------


## Tenebris

> Oh mon dieu Tenebris, tu as réussis à m'exciter avec tout ce que tu dis.


L'excitation pour mes plans machiavéliques est tout à fait normale, en bon conteur amateur de peuples synthétiques dans Stellaris, j'ai un "sex-à-pile" électrisant. D'ailleurs ces dames androïdes me disent toujours avant une nouvelle update, "Cherryh fer moi fort"  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

:Clap:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

A suivre mercredi sur le forum Stellaris, une surprise a priori.

----------


## Aramchek

J'attends aussi cette extension je reviens régulièrement faire une partie sur Stellaris et les nouvelles mécaniques de gameplay me semble aller dans le bon sens par contre on attends toujours la refonte de la diplomatie, des fédérations (ce que j'attends le plus !!!) et l'introduction de l'espionnage. 
Après et seulement après ça on saura si Stellaris est un bon 4x.  ::trollface::

----------


## xlight111x

Idem pour moi, j'attend vraiment de l'espionnage bien développé ainsi qu'une diplomatie étendue. 
Le reste, je pense que les mods peuvent combler.

----------


## Megiddo

> Je pense qu'il va falloir vraiment tester de manière extensive pour se faire une idée réelle de l'impact de Cherryh sur le jeu, je m'attends pas à un truc hyper équilibré J1.


Premier gros test, ça sera pour voir ce que deviennent les builds swarmer...Avec les battleships, puis les Titans montés en perdition beam et spé strike crafts. J'espère que la range d'engagement de ces derniers couvrira plus ou moins un système, sans que les carriers soient contraints de "prendre l'aggro".

Avec les starbases, les canons à ions et les auras en plus... :Bave:

----------


## xlight111x

> A suivre mercredi sur le forum Stellaris, une surprise a priori.


Visiblement il s'agit de ces posters ma foi très stylés.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

J'ai regardé la partie d'Horath Drake, l'early est vraiment plus sympa. Après comme d'hab la question ce sera de savoir si on s'emmerde toujours autant en mid game.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai regardé la partie d'Horath Drake, l'early est vraiment plus sympa. Après comme d'hab la question ce sera de savoir si on s'emmerde toujours autant en mid game.


Au pire tu peux désormais changer la durée du mid game en accélérant l'arrivée des end game crisis grâce aux réglages au moment de la création de la partie.

----------


## xlight111x

Tu peut aussi accélérer la vitesse de recherche/tradition avec la 2.0.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Au pire tu peux désormais changer la durée du mid game en accélérant l'arrivée des end game crisis grâce aux réglages au moment de la création de la partie.


Vu comme c'est bourrin les crises, c'est le meilleur moyen d'accélérer le game over, d'en avoir une qui pop tôt dans la partie, non ?

----------


## Endymion

Qu'elle soit adapté au niveau des nations/races en jeu.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Vu comme c'est bourrin les crises, c'est le meilleur moyen d'accélérer le game over, d'en avoir une qui pop tôt dans la partie, non ?


Tu peux déjà régler la force des crises à la création d'une game et, comme l'évoque xlight, tu peux désormais accélérer les temps de recherche et d'a peu près tout dans le jeu, du coup y'a probablement un savant dosage à trouver pour qui veut minimiser la durée du mid game sans pour autant se manger le mur sur les end game crisis. 

D'ailleurs notez bien que ça accélère juste le passage à l'endgame, donc le potentiel de déclencher une crise, ça dit pas exactement à quelle date ladite crise pointera le bout de son tentacule (ce qui serait probablement un poil trop exploitable).

----------


## xlight111x

Après on peut tout aussi bien rallonger la durée des recherches ou déclencher les crises plus tard.

Btw voilà le screen des sliders :

----------


## Darkath

> J'attends aussi cette extension je reviens régulièrement faire une partie sur Stellaris et les nouvelles mécaniques de gameplay me semble aller dans le bon sens par contre on attends toujours la refonte de la diplomatie, des fédérations (ce que j'attends le plus !!!) et l'introduction de l'espionnage.


Espionnage ils en ont jamais de jamais parlé jusque là, mais la diplo et les fédérations c'est le prochain patch/DLC, à voir si on aura de l'espionnage en plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Après on peut tout aussi bien rallonger la durée des recherches ou déclencher les crises plus tard.
> 
> Btw voilà le screen des sliders : 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...Sans_titre.png


le slider de recherche est celui qui m'intéresse le plus, parcequ'avec ce slider au max, la différence de vitesse de recherche entre les empires se fera beaucoup plus sentir notamment le malus de taille d'un empire qui est quasiment indolore actuellement. 

Ca voudrait dire un petit empire qui se spécialise vraiment dans la partie science/militaire pourrait potentiellement rouler sur un empire deux fois plus gros qui a investit dans des techs de colonisation etc.

----------


## Havilland

> Espionnage ils en ont jamais de jamais parlé jusque là, mais la diplo et les fédérations c'est le prochain patch/DLC, à voir si on aura de l'espionnage en plus.


De la diplo sans support d'espionnage, c'est plus de la diplo, c'est juste de la parlote...

----------


## Megiddo

Y'a pas un slider aussi pour définir si l'on veut que les marauders/pirates aient ou non la capacité de se "fédérer"? J'ai l'impression que le rythme de partie va aussi s'étoffer avec cet élément sur l'early et le mid-game.

Quelqu'un a vu d'ailleurs, sur une vidéo ou autre, comment se passait l'aspect diplomatique/placement de bounties avec ces pirates, ainsi que les conséquences sur nos propres relations diplomatiques avec les autres empires?

----------


## xlight111x

Alors je pense pas que l'on puisse personnaliser comment vont agir les marauders, vu que leur "fédération" se fait via un event qui doit être aléatoire (enfin je suppose).

Pour le reste, je l'ignore.

----------


## Anonyme899

> le slider de recherche est celui qui m'intéresse le plus, parcequ'avec ce slider au max, la différence de vitesse de recherche entre les empires se fera beaucoup plus sentir notamment le malus de taille d'un empire qui est quasiment indolore actuellement.


Si tu met la vitesse de recherche au plus lent, pense à bouger l'arrivée des hordes en mid et late game. Sinon tu risques d'être un peu  court avec des lance-pierres.

----------


## Megiddo

> Alors je pense pas que l'on puisse personnaliser comment vont agir les marauders, vu que leur "fédération" se fait via un event qui doit être aléatoire (enfin je suppose).
> 
> Pour le reste, je l'ignore.


Non effectivement, je viens de vérifier et on ne peut pas gérer ce paramètre de création, tu as raison. C'est l'event "Horde" qui va gérer ça en fait.




> Horde Mid-Game Crisis (Apocalypse Feature)
> Also new in the Apocalypse expansion is something we're calling the Horde Mid-Game Crisis. This is an event chain that can trigger after the first 100 years of the game, where one of the Marauder empires unifies under a Great Khan. Once this happens, the Marauder empire becomes a Horde, and will begin expanding in all directions, claiming empty systems and sending fleets to destroy the Starbases of any empire that will not submit to the Khan. At any time, it possible for a regular empire to submit to the Khan and become a Satrapy, a type of subject that has to pay part of its income and naval capacity in tribute to the Khan, but is otherwise left to its own devices. The Horde will grow stronger for every system it conquers and Satrapy it acquires, but it is a fragile construct, held together only by the personality of the Khan. If the Great Khan is killed in battle, or falls victim to disease or assassination, the Horde will collapse, at which point one of several things will happen to the Horde and its Satrapies: It may dissolve into a myriad of squabbling successor states, or a new, democratic Federation may form out of its ashes. Regardless, the appearance of the Khan and the Horde is sure to shake up the galactic scene of any game in which it makes an appearance.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Quelqu'un a vu d'ailleurs, sur une vidéo ou autre, comment se passait l'aspect diplomatique/placement de bounties avec ces pirates, ainsi que les conséquences sur nos propres relations diplomatiques avec les autres empires?


Les conséquences je sais pas, les maraudeurs hors event on peut interagir avec eux comme avec les enclaves si je me souviens bien, les options de bounty et autres sont passées via une interface de dialogue. On le voit dans un des let's play Apoc de Paradox, mais je sais plus si c'est dans le orcs vs dwarves ou dans la campagne terran xenophobe.

----------


## Darkath

Confirmation de l'espionnage :




> War will not be the primary focus post Cherryh. Diplomacy, espionage and the economy will be our new long-term focuses. That’s not to say those are the *only* things we’ll be doing, of course...

----------


## xlight111x

Nickel c'est exactement ce que je voulais entendre !  :;): 

Bon par contre vivement que la MaJ sorte, j'en peut plus de ronger mon frein là.  :Bave:

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

'tin t'es souple  ::o:

----------


## Tenebris

> Confirmation de l'espionnage :


Made my day !!!!!!! Depuis le temps que j'attends cette confirmation !!!!

----------


## xlight111x

Allez le DLC et la 2.0 sont là, c'est parti !  :Cigare:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Pour info y'a -10% sur Apoc chez Gamesplanet, ce qui fait le DLC à 17.99€. C'est pas oufissime, mais pour du D1 c'est déjà pas mal.  :^_^:

----------


## Helix

> Allez le DLC et la 2.0 sont là, c'est parti !


Vite ! Je quitte le boulot !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pour info y'a -10% sur Apoc chez Gamesplanet, ce qui fait le DLC à 17.99€. C'est pas oufissime, mais pour du D1 c'est déjà pas mal.


Je m'auto corrige, si vous le prenez chez Gamesplanet UK le DLC est à un peu plus de 15 eurobrouzoufs avec le taux de change.  :;):

----------


## xlight111x

Trop tard, la précipitation a eu raison de moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

en général j'achète sur le store paradox, comme ça la quasi totalité du flouze (moins le pourcentage de steam) tombe dans leur poche.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> en général j'achète sur le store paradox, comme ça la quasi totalité du flouze (moins le pourcentage de steam) tombent dans leur poche.


Je comprends ton point de vue, c'est un peu pour la même raison que j'achète pas mal chez Gamesplanet. C'est une boîte française avec des pratiques commerciales appréciables et un support client - dans mon expérience - en béton armé (intelligent en plus, ce qui vaut la peine d'être noté). 

Dans une époque où le "marché gris" grignote le marché, je trouve que ça mérite aussi un peu de pognon.  :;):

----------


## invock

Raaah c'est insupportable, je regarde mon téléchargement jouer au yoyo de l'extrème depuis 1h30, j'oscille LITTÉRALEMENT entre le 2MB/s et le 2Kb/s  ::|:

----------


## Megiddo

Outch. Première gifle version 2.0/Apocalypse. Agressivité IA normale, difficulté insane, petite map de 200 stars.   

Mon empire, Skynet (machines défensives rebelles visant l'annihilation de toute vie, forcément), commence à s'étendre proprement. 4 planètes (deux systèmes juste à côté de moi ont en plus deux bonnes planètes habitables chacun), des voisins qui me détestent comme de juste mais pour l'instant ça reste "courtois", j'essaye de poser mes jalons sur les gros choke points, ils ont pas plus que moi sur la stat, les frontières sont fermées (j'aime bien le code couleur sur les hyperlanes ainsi que les nouvelles bordures d'empire, c'est propre), en somme, j'essaye d'expand sans forcément trop rusher le militaire, là où il faut et je commence à développer sur l'éco. Tout ça sans trop perdre de temps j'ai l'impression, Malgré les nouveaux systèmes que je maîtrise pas bien, ce qui me ralentit forcément un peu. 

Quand je découvre les Valion Corsairs, ils possèdent déjà 3 systèmes au "sud est". Bien sûr, c'est du KoS sur mes tentatives de scouting. J'ai pas encore tout calculé sur les nouvelles façons de passer en guerre et les rapports conflictuels avec les pirates en particulier. Je monte donc un peu ma flotte et me dis que je vais l'envoyer sur zone pour défendre temporairement, pourquoi pas tenter de les soudoyer, le temps que je renforce cet aspect et que j'aille ensuite, au pire, cueillir ces vulgaires rats de l'espace. En les prenant de haut, sans trop faire gaffe au rapport de force.



Grossière erreur. J'aurais dû partir cash sur beaucoup plus de militaire et blinder la zone. En 2227, cette vermine galactique fond sur mon système Impan en mode berserk. 



Réaction immédiate, je presse l'ordre de déploiement et consulte plus ou moins confiant l'identité de ces pirates d'eau douce. Stupeur.

Du haut de son Croiseur surarmé, Tibb, son of Bick (cette pourriture porte bien son nom  ::P: ), m'envoie une flotte à 3.1k en pleine gueule!




Sauvegarde, retour bureau, rapport de situation.

Blindez cash si vous êtes frontaliers avec les pirates et n'hésitez pas à monter un peu plus militaire dès le début. En outre, je ne sais pas s'ils ont été financés copieusement par les autres empires ou s'ils seront par eux-mêmes une menace pressante dès le début. Dans tous les cas il faudra expand moins, mais clairement mieux. Et en contrepartie dispatcher assez vite plusieurs flottes défensives. La macro pépère devrait également en prendre un coup, selon vos conditions de départ.

Bref, je maîtrise pas tout pour l'instant, mais j'adore.  ::wub::

----------


## Tenebris

> Je m'auto corrige, si vous le prenez chez Gamesplanet UK le DLC est à un peu plus de 15 eurobrouzoufs avec le taux de change.


Pareil, pris sur la version UK, malgré les frais de conversion de paypal, il me coute moins cher que sur le site français.

----------


## Megiddo

Situation stabilisée.  :Cigare:  ( :Sweat: )



Chaud, quand même. Question build et au regard de la situation de départ, je suis parti sur les traditions Expansion puis Prospérité, mais j'aurais aussi bien pu prendre Suprématie sur le second choix. Ascendance Technologique et Prérogative Impériale sur les perks d'ascension. J'avais donc pris une ou deux techs d'avance, heureusement, et j'ai passé la surmultipliée en termes de prod d'armée. Quand même perdu beaucoup d'unités sur le coup. Les perks de Suprématie vont suivre, mais la glorieuse Skynet se retrouve un peu à poil dans l'immédiat.  ::P: 

Il faudra voir dans quelle mesure s'enchaînent les raids et à quel rythme, mais pour le coup j'ai pas spécialement la possibilité (ni l'envie) de traiter avec les corsaires pour essayer de contrebalancer par la diplo. Advienne que pourra. Je dois grandement renforcer l'income sur les minéraux assez vite, en énergie je me retrouve max par la force des choses, donc pas trop de souci sur les futurs coûts d'entretien...Maintenant c'est pop d'armée + techs en priorité. Les positions sont à peu près fixées et je me retrouve en infériorité par rapport aux autres empires, Quasi tous me détestent sauf un, donc pas trop le choix. 

Par contre, les pirates en ont clairement sous le pied et ils seront pas forcément faciles à déloger dès le début, surtout sur du build où on ne va pas forcément faire de grosses alliances (mes pirates sont des xénophobes fanatiquement militaristes, je sais pas si c'est la norme). Commencer à côté d'eux ça peut faire très mal. Ca peut aussi faire des parties intéressantes, surtout dans le rythme. Manque de recul pour anticiper de la bonne façon, sans doute. Mes positions défensives par exemple, c'est moyen. 

Petite vision des deux systèmes qui sont en bordure de leur zone : On est en 2266. Ca laisse songeur.






Conclusion : Ca sent un peu le sapin  ::P:

----------


## Tenebris

Je sais pas comment tu fais pour jouer aussi vite. Je joue entre normal et rapide et je suis loinnnnnn d'être aussi avancé dans le jeu.

----------


## Anonyme899

Ca change bien le jeu. Rien que de devoir explorer avec les science ship avec un scientist à 200crédit avant de pouvoir bouger la flotte ca me change bien la manière de jouer. C'est intéressant.

les outposts aussi. Ca change complètement la dynamique d'expansion. Ca rend les scientists complètement indispensables

----------


## Megiddo

> Je sais pas comment tu fais pour jouer aussi vite. Je joue entre normal et rapide et je suis loinnnnnn d'être aussi avancé dans le jeu.


J'ai pris une map minuscule a 200 étoiles. Avec 6 IA, ça se remplit vite. Et puis je rushe aussi un peu pour voir les changements d'un point de vue global, assez rapidement. Je vais chain quelques parties comme ça pour prendre le coup.

Skynet n'a plus que 3 systèmes, des lamas de l'espace ont pris le relais des pirates pour bien me casser la figure, mais je me refais doucement... :^_^: 




> Ca change bien le jeu. Rien que de devoir explorer avec les science ship avec un scientist à 200crédit avant de pouvoir bouger la flotte ca me change bien la manière de jouer. C'est intéressant.
> 
> les outposts aussi. Ca change complètement la dynamique d'expansion. Ca rend les scientists complètement indispensables


Ouais. Produire au minimum un science ship d'entrée et immédiatement embaucher un scientifique va vite devenir la norme. Voire deux ships et deux scientifiques, avant de basculer sur un constructeur. C'est vrai que ça structure bien le scouting (malgré la course aux anomalies), l'early expand et ça oblige à se focaliser sur les gros systèmes ou les choke points très importants, en fonction de l'avancée des autres.

Ton ressenti actuel sur les choix outpost/starbase/colonisation? placement, optimisation des coûts, proximité du voisin, timings...T'es parti sur une map plus grande je suppose?

----------


## xlight111x

Moi je suis parti sur une map à 600 étoiles avec 9 empire, 0,75 en hyperlane et 0,25 en temps de recherche.

Déjà au niveau du placement de mes voisins et des hyperlanes c'est assez tendu (je suis le rouge).



Ce qui est assez drôle c'est que même si mon expansion est bloquée, le système neutre au milieu contient un wormhole occupé par les robots mineurs. Inutile de dire que c'est mon objectif principal pour le moment.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon au niveau des recherches et traditions, le réglage à 0,25 est vraiment très rapide, j'en suis déjà à mon deuxième atout.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Ben voilà ce n'était pas compliqué !

Allez plus qu'un dlc concentré sur la diplo et ce sera parfait

----------


## Megiddo

0.75 ça éclaircit bien la map. Bon pour tester du turtling ça...

Partie terminée pour ma part, sur une défaite relativement logique. Je ne sais pas quelles sont les chances d'avoir l'event Horde pour les pirates, ou alors si c'est systématique après un certain laps de temps, mais ça fait complètement exploser leur puissance et leur territoire. Ils attaquent dans toutes les directions. Ils ont bouffé une bonne part des fameux "lamas" de l'espace, l'empire Lathrepian Unity au sud est, en un rien de temps, avant de me wipe complètement. Ca leur met un boost vraiment considérable, ce qui fait que démarrer à côté d'eux va clairement obliger à les abattre en priorité, ou s'en faire un allié qui doit coûter bien cher sur la longueur. Peut être en particulier si vos traits d'empire ont tendance à vous isoler sur l'échiquier. C'est une grenade frag dégoupillée sur la map, littéralement. J'aime bien le principe.

Après le game over, je suis passé quelques minutes en mode observateur, et ils sont devenus depuis le "New Vailon Khanate". Un empire à part entière on dirait, sous l'autorité du "Khan".

Je n'ai pas pu devenir leur "vassal" mais c'est apparemment possible, peut-être que ça aurait pu me sauver, ni réussi à tomber sur la flotte/le vaisseau du Khan pour essayer de le sniper. je ne sais pas si c'est possible pendant qu'ils sont sous la forme "Horde" ou alors si il faut attendre qu'ils deviennent un "Khanate". Certains de leurs ships valent 8k à eux seuls, c'est solide. 



New game.  :Bave:

----------


## xlight111x

Ouais askip les pirates à côté de toi c'est assez overkill en début de partie.
J'ai un pote qui est passé de _"les marauders sont géniaux"_ à "_omg c'est l'enfer"_ en à peine une heure.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Megiddo

C'est clairement assez violent comme event, explosif, après j'ai pas assez de recul sur cette partie pour vraiment juger de l'équilibrage. Trop tôt pour ça. 

Je pense pas que le timing soit exceptionnellement serré pour parvenir à les exterminer avant l'event horde, mais il doit quand même bien falloir orienter sa macro dans ce sens dès le début si on pope à côté d'eux. Soit en défense pour contrer derrière, soit vraiment en montant une grosse flotte offensive directement. Juste avant l'event, à la louche, ils devaient être entre 40 et 50k en puissance, toutes flottes et bases confondues, sur leurs 3 systèmes. Peut-être un peu plus. Mes flottes devaient tourner autour de 25k au total. Sur les tiers de tech ils avaient pas l'air monstrueux par contre, de mémoire ils étaient majoritairement sur du tier 2-3. Peut-être une piste à suivre.

Après, les paramètres de partie jouent aussi, mini map, insane, je spawne sur eux et je fais pas d'alliés sur ce genre de build, Ils me font un gros harass sur leur premier raid...

A mettre en commun avec vos retours.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ton ressenti actuel sur les choix outpost/starbase/colonisation? placement, optimisation des coûts, proximité du voisin, timings...T'es parti sur une map plus grande je suppose?


1000 étoiles. Je me sens moins à l'étroit sinon  ::P: 

Pas encore d'avis formé. Je découvre.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Perso je suis pas ultra avancé dans ma partie, mais je trouve très intéressante la nouvelle dynamique des vaisseaux civils. Le fait de devoir explorer avec les vaisseaux scientifiques et s'étendre avec les vaisseaux de construction leur donne je trouve un vrai rôle, même si j'imagine que ça tendra à retomber dans la dynamique pré apoc une fois qu'on touchera les murs.

La puissance des edicts et la gestion de l'influence actuellement me plaît bien aussi, je suis assez curieux de voir comment ils pourraient lier ça à un système diplomatique plus fouillé dans l'avenir. Enfin bref pour l'instant c'est du bon.

Et sinon j'ai aussi des maraudeurs comme voisins. Sont patibulaires (mais presque) mais pour l'instant assez silencieux, sauf pour une occasion où ils m'ont proposé de les payer ou de pourrir mon territoire, ce à quoi j'ai bien entendu répondu en signant un chèque.  :^_^:

----------


## Steiner

Je suis plutôt emballé par mes premières heures sur la 2.0, c'est vraiment un gros changement par rapport au core gameplay d'avant...
En revanche je sais pas si je m'y prends mal ou si j'ai zappé un truc (ou encore si c'est juste normal, maintenant) mais mes frontières sont vraiment minuscules. 
Il n'y a que par les avant-postes qu'on peut s'étendre? Les frontières ne peuvent pas "enfler" comme avant? Pour l'instant mon territoire n'est qu'un amas de petits spots qui ne contiennent guère que le sysème où l'avant-poste est construit.. :/

----------


## Nohmas

Je découvre également dans une galaxie de taille moyenne et je préfère nettement la nouvelle méthode de colonisation et d'expansion. C'est plus fluide, plus organique... bref, du tout bon pour le moment.

----------


## xlight111x

Oui l'expand se fait via les avant-postes qui permettent ensuite de coloniser et de construire. 
Du coup il faut vraiment faire des choix par rapport à son expansion.

----------


## Steiner

C'est étonnant parce que je viens de découvrir un voisin et son expansion est plus classique, et quand je clique sur ses systèmes, je ne vois pas d'avant-poste... du coup je me demande si j'ai pas zappé un truc ou s'il faut vraiment construire un avant-poste sur CHAQUE système qui nous intéresse...

----------


## xlight111x

Il me semble que c'est le seul moyen.
Après le système de vision des systèmes voisins à changé aussi, peut être que tu n'as pas la vision sur son système ou qu'il est au sein d'une nébuleuse.
Essaie d'envoyer un vaisseau pour checker si tu peut.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je découvre également dans une galaxie de taille moyenne et je préfère nettement la nouvelle méthode de colonisation et d'expansion. C'est plus fluide, plus organique... bref, du tout bon pour le moment.


C'est plus réfléchi aussi. On fait des investissements.

----------


## Nohmas

> C'est plus réfléchi aussi. On fait des investissements.


Oui tout à fait. Avant, on étendait notre zone d'influence essentiellement avec les nouveaux systèmes colonisés, alors que maintenant, il faut planifié en fonction des ressources, des planètes colonisables et des positions stratégiques militaires, et souvent faire des choix, notamment en fonction d'éventuels voisins.

----------


## Megiddo

C'est plus stratégique, clairement.

----------


## Shapa

Bon je commence avec la 2.0 et le jeu de base, je commence a comprendre a peu près comment ça marche. Par contre hier j'ai commencé a 22.00 et je me suis retrouvé dans une warp zone et pouf 02.00!

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui tout à fait. Avant, on étendait notre zone d'influence essentiellement avec les nouveaux systèmes colonisés, alors que maintenant, il faut planifié en fonction des ressources, des planètes colonisables et des positions stratégiques militaires, et souvent faire des choix, notamment en fonction d'éventuels voisins.


Complètement.
Dans ma partie j'ai économisé comme un goret de 'linflu pour planter un avant-poste au beau milieu de planètes et de ressources. Et en plus ca encadre bien le Zum Imperial Planets

Par contre tout le reste de l'expansion a été mis en pause en attendant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

C'est bien tenté, et c'est clairement le type de schéma qu'on risque de rencontrer de plus en plus souvent en early. 

Se mettre en "porte-à-faux" comme on disait, un peu économiquement, un peu militairement, un peu sur la prod de bâtiments ou autres, mais par contre aller sécuriser un bon choke point où il faut.

C'est un calcul intéressant à faire, il faudra anticiper le timing des autres et surtout les timings nécessaires pour ensuite "boucher les intervalles", récupérer le map control. Soit à partir de ta région principale, soit à partir de ton expansion, ou des deux à la fois...Voir en fonction des autres besoins, militaires, au niveau de l'exploitation ou des techs, la diplo, ça sera une balance un peu nouvelle à trouver dans les parties...

Tu vas uper une grosse starbase sur Suth?

Dans ton exemple, les systèmes Guwartan (candidat parfait pour un FTL inhibitor), Edasich, Efrov, seront sans doute de gros objectifs secondaires. (ou carrément Zoldar ou Fidhilam si tu y vas greedy)

Edit : 4 science ships, t'as pas lésiné de ce côté là  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est bien tenté, et c'est clairement le type de schéma qu'on risque de rencontrer de plus en plus souvent en early. 
> 
> Se mettre en "porte-à-faux" comme on disait, un peu économiquement, un peu militairement, un peu sur la prod de bâtiments ou autres, mais par contre aller sécuriser un bon choke point où il faut.
> 
> C'est un calcul intéressant à faire, il faudra anticiper le timing des autres et surtout les timings nécessaires pour ensuite "boucher les intervalles", récupérer le map control. Soit à partir de ta région principale, soit à partir de ton expansion, ou des deux à la fois...Voir en fonction des autres besoins, militaires, au niveau de l'exploitation ou des techs, la diplo, ça sera une balance un peu nouvelle à trouver dans les parties...
> 
> Tu vas uper une grosse starbase sur Suth?
> 
> Dans ton exemple, les systèmes Guwartan (candidat parfait pour un FTL inhibitor), Edasich, Efrov, seront sans doute de gros objectifs secondaires. (ou carrément Zoldar ou Fidhilam si tu y vas greedy)
> ...


oui j'ai uppé d'un cran. Le but c'était de monter un secteur à énergie, il faut le défendre à minima. C'est plutôt calme dans le coin. Le Zum m'aime bien pour l'instant et il y a fallen qui bloque juste en dessous. Suffit juste de ne pas l'exciter. 

Et oui 4 science ship. Il me fallait savoir où planter des outposts.



Edit: wopitin je viens de voir qu'on peut avoir plusieurs designs de corvettes. On peut faire des missile boats  :Bave:

----------


## Kesitem

Pour profiter de tout ces changements, il faut l'extension?

----------


## Darkath

> Pour profiter de tout ces changements, il faut l'extension?


Non, l'extension ne rajoute que les goodies types destructeurs de planetes, titans etc.

----------


## Kesitem

> Non, l'extension ne rajoute que les goodies types destructeurs de planetes, titans etc.


Merci! Alors je vais retenter le jeu  ::):

----------


## Drakkoone

Mouais, j'étais sceptique lors de l'annonce, mais je confirme, je n'aime pas du tout les hyperlanes. C'est lent, contraignant et artificiel, et c'est déjà à cause de ça que j'ai lâché le remake de Master of Orion.

En plus, j'ai du mal avec les fonctionnalités importantes qui disparaissent avec les mises à jour, comme la pause tactique de Dawn of War II. Le choix de la méthode d'hyperpropulsion faisait partie des arguments marketing à la sortie de Stellaris.

----------


## Darkath

J'ai mis a jour l'op avec les grandes lignes de Apocalypse et Cherryh

----------


## Lord of Pain

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1310625695

Pour ceux qui sont insatisfait de la densité 1.0 et 0.75

----------


## Aramchek

J'ai envie de tenter la densité à 0.5 mais avec plein de wormhole et de gate partout  ::ninja::

----------


## toramo

Bonjour !

Je débarque mais, que me conseillez-vous, Endless space 2 ou Stellaris ?

Sachant que ce qui m'importe le plus c'est plutôt les conditions de victoires (économique, politique, militaire scientifique etc...)

Après sur le gameplay en lui même, je pense que ça se vaut d'un jeu à l'autre.
Autre info, j'ai adoré Total War Warhammer  ::):  donc je ne suis pas contre un peu de combat si c'est bien foutu, sinon je préfère m'en passer. En fait j'adore bidouiller mes armées  ::P: 

@++

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bonjour !
> 
> Je débarque mais, que me conseillez-vous, Endless space 2 ou Stellaris ?
> 
> Sachant que ce qui m'importe le plus c'est plutôt les conditions de victoires (économique, politique, militaire scientifique etc...)
> 
> Après sur le gameplay en lui même, je pense que ça se vaut d'un jeu à l'autre.
> Autre info, j'ai adoré Total War Warhammer  donc je ne suis pas contre un peu de combat si c'est bien foutu, sinon je préfère m'en passer. En fait j'adore bidouiller mes armées 
> 
> @++


Actuellement, il n'y a qu'une condition de victoire dans Stellaris, liée au territoire (nombre de planètes dans les frontières >= x % des planètes totales).
En gros, on peut atteindre cet objectif par la guerre en solo, ou en entrant dans une fédération et en faisant une guerre avec ses alliés.

L'early game est plus intéressant dans Stellaris qu'ES2 selon moi, mais le manque d'objectif end game se fait sentir.

----------


## EnJeu

Bon bon... j'hésite aussi. J'ai envie d'un 4X, et Stellaris semble pas mal du tout.

Par contre j'hésite, je prends le jeu avec les extensions? il y a une offre Steam intéressante.

Ou juste le jeu de base? on peut se passer des DLC au début sans détériorer la qualité du titre ?

J'ai lu l'article https://cosmo-games.com/stellaris-ex...r-2-0-cherryh/, mais je ne trouve pas l'expansion apocalypse sur Steam  ::blink:: 

Edit : finalement, j'ai trouvé l'extension sur Steam! Pour le reste, je suis toujours preneur pour des conseils.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> J'ai lu l'article https://cosmo-games.com/stellaris-ex...r-2-0-cherryh/, mais je ne trouve pas l'expansion apocalypse sur Steam


Elle est pourtant bien là : http://store.steampowered.com/app/71...is_Apocalypse/

----------


## Kruos

> Mouais, j'étais sceptique lors de l'annonce, mais je confirme, je n'aime pas du tout les hyperlanes. C'est lent, contraignant et artificiel, et c'est déjà à cause de ça que j'ai lâché le remake de Master of Orion.
> 
> En plus, j'ai du mal avec les fonctionnalités importantes qui disparaissent avec les mises à jour, comme la pause tactique de Dawn of War II. Le choix de la méthode d'hyperpropulsion faisait partie des arguments marketing à la sortie de Stellaris.


Le jeu a amorcé un virage à 180 vers des concepts plus 'gamey' (gameplay plus dirigé et moins organique) avec la première extension déjà, cette deuxième extension est dans la continuité. A la fin on aura certainement un erzatz d'ES ou MoOCtS en TR, c'est la direction que ça prend.

Je partage ta peine c'est dommage et même très limite comme procédé : le grand écart est tel qu'on doit pas être loin de l'escroquerie vidéo-ludique si l'on se réfère aux arguments de Stellaris vanilla.

----------


## EnJeu

Merci! j'avais mal regardé

----------


## IriK

> le grand écart est tel qu'on doit pas être loin de l'escroquerie vidéo-ludique si l'on se réfère aux arguments de Stellaris vanilla.


Faudrait peut être pas exagérer à ce point non plus  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Complètement.
> Dans ma partie j'ai économisé comme un goret de 'linflu pour planter un avant-poste au beau milieu de planètes et de ressources. Et en plus ca encadre bien le Zum Imperial Planets
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...C1EF7DA4E138C/
> Par contre tout le reste de l'expansion a été mis en pause en attendant.


Fait pareil pour un système a 650 d'influence pour avoir le contrôle de la ruine d'un centre de recherche galactique  :Eclope: 
(plus tard en jeu que toi cependant).

----------


## Silenoz

Bonjour à tous,

pour qu'on soit clair, les commentaires positifs que l'on peut lire sur les 2 dernières pages, ce sont des parties avec le jeu de base en 2.0 ou avec Utopia et/ou Apocalypse ?

Pour être plus précis dans ma question : est ce que le patch en 2.0 apporte déjà un net changement au jeu de base ou les DLC ( je ne pense surtout à Utopia/Apocalypse) sont ils quasi indispensables ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## Volcano

Oui, les derniers commentaires concernent des parties en 2.0. Oui, le patch 2.0 apporte un changement au jeu de base, et du genre radical. Les DLC ne sont pas tous indispensables bien sûr, mais ceux qui étendent l'histoire et le gameplay méritent le détour. Les DLC cosmétiques sont purement facultatifs.

----------


## xlight111x

Le jeu à suffisamment changé pour que les devs aient mis un petit message :

----------


## pouf

Je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il soit jouable avant la 2.0.1 ou la 2.0.2, y a pas de bugs ? ^^

----------


## Anonyme899

> Fait pareil pour un système a 650 d'influence pour avoir le contrôle de la ruine d'un centre de recherche galactique 
> (plus tard en jeu que toi cependant).


Ah ouais, tu fais pas semblant  ::P: 

J'ai un peu modifié la méthode. je fais  des bunny hops en plantant un outpost pas trop loin. Reste plus qu'à boucher les trous. Vu que j'ai bien bloqué les accès ailleurs, je devrai finir avec 12-13% de la galaxie.

J'aime bien le rework des enclaves marchandes. C'était un peu facile avant. 
Les marauders c'est chiant comme il faut.
Les pirates de base respawnent.

Les claims c'est une bonne idée. Ca complique l'expansion via outpost en captant de l'influ mais ca force à choisir un peu entre guerre et outpost. Et puis ca doit aider un peu l'IA a ne pas chopper des systèmes au fin fond de la galaxie.  ::ninja:: 

Ah oui! et le fleet manager. Quelle brillante chose!

A part la dualité shipyards/spaceport
j'ai pas grand chose à dire de négatif sur la 2.0 pour l'instant. Elle est bien et elle fait du bien au jeu. Il n'y a que l'hyperlane qui me broute mais ca a du sens avec les starbases, les vitesses de déplacement et le rework des flottes.

----------


## lindblum

bonsoir à tous , j'ai une question concernant le jeux. est t'il possible d'ajouter le DLC apo. en restant sur la version 1.9 car tester hier soir et encore dans la journée la version 2.0 je ne retrouve pas le plaisir de jeu que j'avais sur la 1.9. Merci de vos réponses

----------


## Drakkoone

Non, c'est impossible.

----------


## lindblum

Merci quand même

----------


## Nov

J'étais un peu sceptique concernant l'expansion par avant-poste mais au final c'est plutôt pas mal.

Par contre, je suis pas fan des changements apportés au voyage; autant je n'ai pas de problème avec les hyperlignes vu que j'avais fini par n'utiliser que ça lors de mes parties (avec les sauts en fin de partie), autant devoir traverser CHAQUE système pour aller d'un point A à un point B, c'est vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Mouai... Bon ok la majorité des ajouts sont top.

Mais sur 2 points :
- hyperlane (+ traversée de système) obligatoire : alors ouai, ça a sûrement du sens d'un point de vue militaire (choke point, toussa...) mais qu'est ce que c'est lent  ::zzz:: 
- extenstion de frontière uniquement par starbase  :tired: . On se sent carrément plus dirigé qu'avant

Je n'ai aucun doute que d'un point de vue stratégie militaire ça améliore enfin la chose, mais ça a tué complètement la magie de l'exploration, et ça rend l'early game bien moins dynamique. ::(: 

J'ai testé Endless space 2 récemment, je me suis tout de suite trouvé un peu plus à l'étroit, moins libre, par rapport à Stellaris. 
Bah là avec la maj 2.0, j'ai finalement la même sensation  ::'(: . On se rapproche du 4x générique (ce qui n'est pas forcément une tare, mais ça perd un peu en originalité).

----------


## Kruos

> Mouai... Bon ok la majorité des ajouts sont top.
> 
> Mais sur 2 points :
> - hyperlane (+ traversée de système) obligatoire : alors ouai, ça a sûrement du sens d'un point de vue militaire (choke point, toussa...) mais qu'est ce que c'est lent 
> - extenstion de frontière uniquement par starbase . On se sent carrément plus dirigé qu'avant
> 
> Je n'ai aucun doute que d'un point de vue stratégie militaire ça améliore enfin la chose, mais ça a tué complètement la magie de l'exploration, et ça rend l'early game bien moins dynamique.
> 
> J'ai testé Endless space 2 récemment, je me suis tout de suite trouvé un peu plus à l'étroit, moins libre, par rapport à Stellaris. 
> Bah là avec la maj 2.0, j'ai finalement la même sensation . On se rapproche du 4x générique (ce qui n'est pas forcément une tare, mais ça perd un peu en originalité).


C'est ça. 

Au passage, le fait de créer artificiellement des chokes points n'est pas du tout 'plus stratégique', c'est le contraire en fait, c'est de la simplification car on réduit le champ des possibles. On perd tout ce qui tourne autour du concept de "gestion de la menace" qui est une des bases de la stratégie militaire. 

Par contre c'est vrai que ça a des avantages certains sur pleins de trucs comme l'IA, le pathfindings, etc etc..

----------


## Nov

Je sais pas de quoi ça parle les "chokes points" mais en tout cas plus j'avance dans ma partie, plus ce nouveau système me gonfle :s Je comprends pas trop comment ils ont pu tester ça et ce dire que c'est fun. T'as une menace à un bout de ton secteur, le temps que ta flotte arrive l'adversaire s'est déjà barrés depuis des mois après avoir tout saccagé. Évidemment, vous allez me dire qu'il faut créer des stations sauf que tu peux pas en créer beaucoup et surtout ça coûte une blinde.

C'est vraiment dommage parce qu'il y a de très bons trucs à côté, mais là, ça tue un peu le jeu je trouve.

----------


## Enyss

> C'est ça. 
> 
> Au passage, le fait de créer artificiellement des chokes points n'est pas du tout 'plus stratégique', c'est le contraire en fait, c'est de la simplification car on réduit le champ des possibles. On perd tout ce qui tourne autour du concept de "gestion de la menace" qui est une des bases de la stratégie militaire. 
> 
> Par contre c'est vrai que ça a des avantages certains sur pleins de trucs comme l'IA, le pathfindings, etc etc..


Et quand y'a pas de possibilité de choke point, ça limite beaucoup les stratégies possibles. 

Entre un jeu d'échec normal, et un jeu d'échec ou toutes les pièces sont des dames, le plus stratégique c'est le premier, même si ça réduit le champ des possibles.

----------


## Megiddo

je me demande ce que donnerait le jeu d'échecs si chaque joueur pouvait choisir ses propres règles de déplacement des pièces... ::siffle::

----------


## geryg

La nouvelle mise a jour  permet il d'avoir u mid game moins ennuyant

----------


## Railgun

> Et quand y'a pas de possibilité de choke point, ça limite beaucoup les stratégies possibles. 
> 
> Entre un jeu d'échec normal, et un jeu d'échec ou toutes les pièces sont des dames, le plus stratégique c'est le premier, même si ça réduit le champ des possibles.


La stratégie nait de la gestion de la contrainte. C'est pour ca que les jeux de stratégie ou l'on peut construire ses unités sans restriction finissent par donner des armées uniformes, puisque les unités n'ont pas de faiblesses specifiques ou de lacunes forcant a la mixité.




> Il n'y a que l'hyperlane qui me broute mais ca a du sens avec les starbases, les vitesses de déplacement et le rework des flottes.


L'expérience du FTL multimodal ayant échoué, je trouve intelligent et courageux de leur part de refondre le jeu pour qu'il fonctionne avant tout, au lieu de conserver une originalité qui rendait impossible de proposer un midgame correct.

(Pas completement impossible, cf. Sword of the Stars, mais ce dernier est un 4X 100% militaire orienté tactique, pas un jeu de developpement.)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je sais pas de quoi ça parle les "chokes points" mais en tout cas plus j'avance dans ma partie, plus ce nouveau système me gonfle :s Je comprends pas trop comment ils ont pu tester ça et ce dire que c'est fun. T'as une menace à un bout de ton secteur, le temps que ta flotte arrive l'adversaire s'est déjà barrés depuis des mois après avoir tout saccagé. Évidemment, vous allez me dire qu'il faut créer des stations sauf que tu peux pas en créer beaucoup et surtout ça coûte une blinde.


Au dela de créer des stations, c'est surtout qu'il faut créer des flottes. Le système est fait pour tuer le death stack. La portée d'action effective est réduite par les temps de voyage, donc ça prend tout son sens d'avoir plusieurs flottes localisées plutôt qu'une seule surpuissante. Ça rajoute pas mal au layer stratégique puisque la contrainte de distance est désormais réelle, et qu'un empire étendu va avoir des soucis de ce côté là s'il ne prévient pas cette donnée. 

Je trouve ça bien mieux qu'un truc chiffré pour simuler la difficulté de maintenir la cohésion d'un territoire disposant de larges frontières. Faut réduire l'importance de l'angle mort, parce que c'est toujours de là que viendra le coup qui porte. Ça demande de faire des choix, et ça c'est cool.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> L'expérience du FTL multimodal ayant échoué, je trouve intelligent et courageux de leur part de refondre le jeu pour qu'il fonctionne avant tout, au lieu de conserver une originalité qui rendait impossible de proposer un midgame correct.


Complètement d'accord.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il soit jouable avant la 2.0.1 ou la 2.0.2, y a pas de bugs ? ^^


Quelques trucs qui se baladent ici et là mais rien de gamebreaking. Par contre la war exhaustion demande à être un peu ajustée, parce que là y'a des moments un peu wtf.  :^_^:

----------


## burton

J'ai pas le jeu mais ce que je lis et vois sur Youtube me parait aller dans le bon sens et me fait penser à ce qu'on retrouve dans Distant World mais aussi mes lectures des romans Honor Harrington avec les distances faramineuses et les temps de transit dont il fallait tenir compte pour remporter les batailles

----------


## Ivan Joukov

De mon côté j'ai trouvé ça regrettable de revenir en arrière sur un élément qui était une grosse richesse du jeu et un sacré argument de vente (les 3 types de sauts). Maintenant je pense que c'était nécessaire et même si on se retrouve dans une expérience plus proche de la concurrence je suis très satisfait par ma première partie en terme d'expansion : on prend beaucoup plus en considération la "géographie", les systèmes clés (wormholes, pulsars, chokepoints...), l'éloignement des systèmes. J'ai pris un vrai plaisir à bâtir mes frontières plutôt que de blober plus ou moins aléatoirement dans la direction où je trouvais des planètes. 

 Je suis en fin d'early, les frontières ne sont pas encore stabilisées et pour le moment j'ai des voisins courtois, donc c'est un premier avis sur la toute première phase du jeu, pas encore affronté le mid-game statique.

----------


## Nov

> Au dela de créer des stations, c'est surtout qu'il faut créer des flottes. Le système est fait pour tuer le death stack. La portée d'action effective est réduite par les temps de voyage, donc ça prend tout son sens d'avoir plusieurs flottes localisées plutôt qu'une seule surpuissante. Ça rajoute pas mal au layer stratégique puisque la contrainte de distance est désormais réelle, et qu'un empire étendu va avoir des soucis de ce côté là s'il ne prévient pas cette donnée. 
> 
> Je trouve ça bien mieux qu'un truc chiffré pour simuler la difficulté de maintenir la cohésion d'un territoire disposant de larges frontières. Faut réduire l'importance de l'angle mort, parce que c'est toujours de là que viendra le coup qui porte. Ça demande de faire des choix, et ça c'est cool.


Oué, j'ai cru comprendre ça aussi en avançant un peu. Mais je dois pas faire ce qu'il faut en parallèle parce que niveau finances et limites de commandement et de flotte, ça suit pas du tout. D'autant qu'en face, je me prends des flottes de pirate à 17k -_-

A voir sur le long terme et après quelques parties supplémentaires si ça vient de ma "stratégie" ou du jeu en lui-même mais...




> Quelques trucs qui se baladent ici et là mais rien de gamebreaking. Par contre la war exhaustion demande à être un peu ajustée, parce que là y'a des moments un peu wtf.


...l'équilibrage semble globalement un peu à la ramasse tout de même.

----------


## Kruos

> Et quand y'a pas de possibilité de choke point, ça limite beaucoup les stratégies possibles. 
> 
> Entre un jeu d'échec normal, et un jeu d'échec ou toutes les pièces sont des dames, le plus stratégique c'est le premier, même si ça réduit le champ des possibles.


Confusion classique : "Grace aux choke points le jeu est plus stratégique!". Haha.  ::P: 

Non. Ça n'a rien à voir. C'est de la simplification. 

Sans choke points les stratégies possibles à créer/anticiper sont bien plus nombreuses et c'est ça qui est intéressant et qui rend l'ensemble du concept de guerre tel qu'il est réalisé dans le jeu plus profond. Par contre ça se fait au détriment de l'IA clairement, car coder une IA qui sait gérer ce genre de concept correctement c'est plus difficile. Certains jeux ont montrés que c'est tout a fait possible néanmoins (je pense à Stardrive 2 ou Distant Worlds par ex).

Avec choke points on simplifient les choses et il devient du coup plus simple de créer une IA efficace, ou tout du moins qui saura faire illusion d'un semblant de "stratégie" en lui apprenant à venir positionner ses flottes sur le choke point. Par contre ça se fait au détriment de l'intérêt même du concept de guerre dans le jeu, c'est une régression car les possibilités étant limitées, l'intérêt le devient tout autant, c'est moins intéressant. Comme déjà évoqué au-dessus, on perd la gestion de la menace et tout ce qui tourne autour (rayon d'action, temps d'intervention, intel etc). On perd également la liberté de mouvement, le concept d'exploration disparait quasiement. Le gameplay devient également beaucoup plus étroit (dirigé), le nombre de choix intéressants à faire ce limite désormais aux systèmes accessibles via starline.

C'est particulièrement décevant, d'autant que Stellaris jusque là reprenait plus ou moins le flambeau du grand Distant Worlds, et était quelques part le seul représentant modernisé de ce genre. Maintenant ça va devenir une espèce de pseudo ES en temps réel. J'ai rien contre ce type de jeu que j'apprécie (surtout en multi), c'est juste que tant qu'à bouffer des starlines, je préfère jouer à un ES conçu pour ça à la base plutôt qu'à truc bricolé à moitié branlant.

----------


## Volcano

L'équilibrage viendra avec les retours, pour le moment ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il soit bancal au vu des changements radicaux entrepris.

D'ailleurs, en parlant de changement, il y en a aussi de bien lourds du côté du design des vaisseaux. Il n'est plus possible de faire du 100% boucliers en défense sur les corvettes comme c'était recommandé avec le précédent système, du coup vous faites quoi ? Vous mettez vos corvettes en 100% blindage ou vous faites un mix boucliers/blindage ?

----------


## Drakkoone

> Et quand y'a pas de possibilité de choke point, ça limite beaucoup les stratégies possibles. 
> 
> Entre un jeu d'échec normal, et un jeu d'échec ou toutes les pièces sont des dames, le plus stratégique c'est le premier, même si ça réduit le champ des possibles.


Donc, Master of Orion (sauf Remake), Sword of the stars, Distant world ou Aurora sont limité stratégiquement ?

A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que si ça "favorisait" la stratégie, vous accepteriez que les combats d'un jeu de sous-marin ne se déroulent qu'en surface. C'est l'impression que j'ai quand je lis que les vaisseaux spatiaux doivent "rouler sur des rails" pour rendre le jeu "stratégique".




> je me demande ce que donnerait le jeu d'échecs si chaque joueur pouvait choisir ses propres règles de déplacement des pièces...


Et si toute les pieces étaient des pions ? juste une case à la fois.

----------


## Kitano Must Die

> Confusion classique : "Grace aux choke points le jeu est plus stratégique!". Haha. 
> 
> Non. Ça n'a rien à voir. C'est de la simplification. 
> 
> Sans choke points les stratégies possibles à créer/anticiper sont bien plus nombreuses et c'est ça qui est intéressant et qui rend l'ensemble du concept de guerre tel qu'il est réalisé dans le jeu plus profond. Par contre ça se fait au détriment de l'IA clairement, car coder une IA qui sait gérer ce genre de concept correctement c'est plus difficile. Certains jeux ont montrés que c'est tout a fait possible néanmoins (je pense à Stardrive 2 ou Distant Worlds par ex).
> 
> Avec choke points on simplifient les choses et il devient du coup plus simple de créer une IA efficace, ou tout du moins qui saura faire illusion d'un semblant de "stratégie" en lui apprenant à venir positionner ses flottes sur le choke point. Par contre ça se fait au détriment de l'intérêt même du concept de guerre dans le jeu, c'est une régression car les possibilités étant limitées, l'intérêt le devient tout autant, c'est moins intéressant. Comme déjà évoqué au-dessus, on perd la gestion de la menace et tout ce qui tourne autour (rayon d'action, temps d'intervention, intel etc). On perd également la liberté de mouvement, le concept d'exploration disparait quasiement. Le gameplay devient également beaucoup plus étroit (dirigé), le nombre de choix intéressants à faire ce limite désormais aux systèmes accessibles via starline.
> 
> C'est particulièrement décevant, d'autant que Stellaris jusque là reprenait plus ou moins le flambeau du grand Distant Worlds, et était quelques part le seul représentant modernisé de ce genre. Maintenant ça va devenir une espèce de pseudo ES en temps réel. J'ai rien contre ce type de jeu que j'apprécie (surtout en multi), c'est juste que tant qu'à bouffer des starlines, je préfère jouer à un ES conçu pour ça à la base plutôt qu'à truc bricolé à moitié branlant.



On a pas du jouer au même jeu à l'époque, moi j'ai fait que des (un) gros stack de flotte que parfois je divisais suivant la force en face pour gagner du temps. Il n'y avait aucune notion de guerre en profondeur je pouvais débarquer où je voulais, aucune notion d'un quelconque front, aucun système clé, j'ai jamais fait de forteresse, à quoi bon tout le monde passait à côté sans souci ou bien l'évitait tout simplement si inhibiteur. 
Je regrette la perte des FTL mais vraiment la stratégie rimait à rien avant. Même si c'est plus long globalement sur un jeu déjà long je trouve que l'exploration se fait plus intelligemment car au delà des ressources tu dois prendre en compte d'autres facteurs. 
C'est surtout les trous de ver qui sabotaient l'ensemble, les sauts auraient peut être pu être limités dans leurs portées sur territoire ennemi mais j'imagine qu'ils ont fait au mieux.
Là actuellement ce que tu sembles regretter prend pourtant tout son sens, à savoir le rayon d'action d'une flotte vu les délais d'intervention contraints, reco sur les frontières, etc

----------


## Anonyme899

> La stratégie nait de la gestion de la contrainte. C'est pour ca que les jeux de stratégie ou l'on peut construire ses unités sans restriction finissent par donner des armées uniformes, puisque les unités n'ont pas de faiblesses specifiques ou de lacunes forcant a la mixité.
> 
> L'expérience du FTL multimodal ayant échoué, je trouve intelligent et courageux de leur part de refondre le jeu pour qu'il fonctionne avant tout, au lieu de conserver une originalité qui rendait impossible de proposer un midgame correct.
> 
> (Pas completement impossible, cf. Sword of the Stars, mais ce dernier est un 4X 100% militaire orienté tactique, pas un jeu de developpement.)


Faut le dire vite quand même. Il n'y a de courage à sabrer les modes de déplacement. Autant les revoir, oui il fallait autant les mettre à la benne je suis pas sur. 
Il y a de tres bonnes idees dans le patch mais l'hyperlane only c'est pas forcement ce qui rend le jeu meilleur en mid game. C'est même plutot l'inverse.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> ...


Ça pourrait se discuter, mais ça manque d'argument. 

- Tu avances que la contrainte n'augmente pas l'impératif de la stratégie, pourquoi ? L'histoire militaire de l'Europe est remplie de guerres où le terrain et ses contraintes ont favorisé le stratège (notamment dans la gestion des fameux chokepoints, ou des voies logistiques, un aspect sans impact si le mouvement n'est pas restreint). Après en revanche, moins y'a de contraintes dues au terrain (réduisant de fait la réflexion et l'action en amont), plus la tactique devient importante, et stellaris n'est clairement pas un jeu tactique.

- Idem, tu avances qu'on perdrait la gestion de la menace et les questions de rayon d'action, sans plus de justification. Pour moi c'est tout l'inverse, et on en parlait plus haut : les dernières modifications concernant les temps de trajet des flottes font qu'on a enfin une vraie importance des rayons d'action, des temps d'intervention et de la capacité à détecter les flottes ennemies le plus en avance possible. 

Plus on contraint le déplacement, plus ça devient important de prévoir, et la prévision est un aspect majeur de la stratégie. A l'heure actuelle, deux systèmes que j'aurais pu relier en un jump auparavant nécessite que je passe par 7 systèmes. Ca m'oblige soit à avoir plus de flottes, ou de meilleurs radars pour détecter une force approchante le plus tôt possible, ou d'avoir construit des avant postes uniquement pour scouter mes frontières, ou de pas forcément commit toutes mes forces sur un assaut, voire probablement tout ça en même temps. 
De la même manière, ça me pousse à m'interroger sur ce que je recherche, l'amélioration des radars et de la vitesse de déplacements intègrent du coup la stratégie globale avec une importance centrale, au moins à égalité avec l'amélioration de mon armement, beaucoup plus qu'auparavant.

Bref je comprends surtout que c'est ton opinion, tu as le droit de pas aimer et ça se respecte complètement, mais ça n'en fait pas une réalité indiscutable pour autant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que si ça "favorisait" la stratégie, vous accepteriez que les combats d'un jeu de sous-marin ne se déroulent qu'en surface. C'est l'impression que j'ai quand je lis que les vaisseaux spatiaux doivent "rouler sur des rails" pour rendre le jeu "stratégique".


Encore une fois, y'a confusion entre la stratégie et la tactique. Clairement limiter le mouvement diminuera les possibilités tactiques, mais la stratégie n'a rien à voir là-dedans, et la contrainte de mouvement enrichira même la stratégie en favorisant celui qui est capable de prévoir en conséquence en amont de la bataille.

----------


## xlight111x

De toute façon les devs ont déjà considéré le fait de tweaker les modes de déplacement avant de les virer, notamment les stations de trou de vers, et d'après eux le travail serait colossal (de ce que je me souviens).

Comme dit plus haut, le temps de trajet est beaucoup plus long ce qui incite d'avantage à bien positionner ses flottes et ses défenses.
J'ai essayé la vielle technique du doomstack hier en multi, et effectivement ce n'est plus viable.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Ça pourrait se discuter, mais ça manque d'argument. 
> 
> - Tu avances que la contrainte n'augmente pas l'impératif de la stratégie, pourquoi ? L'histoire militaire de l'Europe est remplie de guerres où le terrain et ses contraintes ont favorisé le stratège (notamment dans la gestion des fameux chokepoints, ou des voies logistiques, un aspect sans impact si le mouvement n'est pas restreint). Après en revanche, moins y'a de contraintes dues au terrain (réduisant de fait la réflexion et l'action en amont), plus la tactique devient importante, et stellaris n'est clairement pas un jeu tactique.
> 
> - Idem, tu avances qu'on perdrait la gestion de la menace et les questions de rayon d'action, sans plus de justification. Pour moi c'est tout l'inverse, et on en parlait plus haut : les dernières modifications concernant les temps de trajet des flottes font qu'on a enfin une vraie importance des rayons d'action, des temps d'intervention et de la capacité à détecter les flottes ennemies le plus en avance possible. 
> 
> Plus on contraint le déplacement, plus ça devient important de prévoir, et la prévision est un aspect majeur de la stratégie. A l'heure actuelle, deux systèmes que j'aurais pu relier en un jump auparavant nécessite que je passe par 7 systèmes. Ca m'oblige soit à avoir plus de flottes, ou de meilleurs radars pour détecter une force approchante le plus tôt possible, ou d'avoir construit des avant postes uniquement pour scouter mes frontières, ou de pas forcément commit toutes mes forces sur un assaut, voire probablement tout ça en même temps. 
> De la même manière, ça me pousse à m'interroger sur ce que je recherche, l'amélioration des radars et de la vitesse de déplacements intègrent du coup la stratégie globale avec une importance centrale, au moins à égalité avec l'amélioration de mon armement, beaucoup plus qu'auparavant.
> 
> ...


Le problème c'est que tu ne considère que le gameplay et la tactique/stratégie sans te soucier de ce qui est important pour moi : l'immersion, la simulation et la cohérence.

C'est un jeu dans l'espace, évidement qu'il n'y a naturellement pas de goulots d'étranglement. Et c'est totalement arbitraire et artificiel de forcer les vaisseaux à "rouler sur des rails".

----------


## Silenoz

C'est moi ou ça devient moins positifs que les 2 pages d'hier ?

Ca vous dirait pas de faire un Top 5 des + et des - du patch 2.0 ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Le problème c'est que tu ne considère que le gameplay et la tactique/stratégie sans te soucier de ce qui est important pour moi : l'immersion, la simulation et la cohérence.
> 
> C'est un jeu dans l'espace, évidement qu'il n'y a naturellement pas de goulots d'étranglement. Et c'est totalement arbitraire et artificiel de forcer les vaisseaux à "rouler sur des rails".


Le problème c'est qu'on parlait de stratégie, toi y compris, et que maintenant tu me parles d'immersion, de simulation et de cohérence. Trois sujets bien différents de la stratégie, et surtout très subjectifs. 

Perso mon immersion n'est pas plus cassée par les hyperlanes que par 

Spoiler Alert! 


les horreurs cosmiques

(je veux pas spoil l'event en question) , Stellaris n'est pour moi pas un jeu de simulation, et mon avis sur la cohérence rejoint mon avis sur l'immersion. Mais comme ces trois aspects sont très subjectifs et tiennent principalement du ressenti et des idiosyncrasies de chacun, je respecte complètement qu'on soit en désaccord là-dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est moi ou ça devient moins positifs que les 2 pages d'hier ?
> 
> Ca vous dirait pas de faire un Top 5 des + et des - du patch 2.0 ?


Cherryh a changé beaucoup de choses. La discussion est entre des joueurs qui aimaient comme c'était, et d'autres qui préfèrent comme c'est dorénavant. Si tu n'y joues pas encore, ça ne t'impactera pas réellement puisque tu ne connaîtras que la situation post Cherryh / 2.0, et si tu y joues déjà je te conseille de faire une partie (quitte à accélérer le jeu en jouant sur les slider de création de game) pour te faire une idée par toi-même.  :;):

----------


## Enyss

> C'est un jeu dans l'espace, évidement qu'il n'y a naturellement pas de goulots d'étranglement. Et c'est totalement arbitraire et artificiel de forcer les vaisseaux à "rouler sur des rails".


Sauf que le déplacement FTL n'existe pas en vrai. Donc peu importe le mode de déplacement FTL, il serra arbitraire et artificiel. 

Sauf si tu préfères te limiter aux déplacement sub-luminiques, mais dans ce cas, ça serra un jeu bien plus lent.

----------


## Tenebris

Pour ma part, j'ai testé 2 parties que j'ai abandonnées. Je pige pas trop comment fonctionne l'I.A en temps de guerre, je défonce ses flottes et assez rapidement, d'autres reviennent aussi puissantes, et je finis par me faire rétamer sur la durée. Je me demande dans quelle mesure l'I.A triche pour créer des armées.

Du coup je m'interroge aussi sur les guerres en early game, si ça se trouve c'est pas du tout rentable/jouable?

Enfin, le score de guerre, c'est archi buggé, c'est toujours symétrique.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Le problème c'est qu'on parlait de stratégie, toi y compris, et que maintenant tu me parles d'immersion, de simulation et de cohérence.


Non, non, je n'avais pas employé les mots immersion ou simulation, mais je parle de la même chose depuis le début :

"A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que si ça "favorisait" la stratégie, vous accepteriez que les combats d'un jeu de sous-marin ne se déroulent qu'en surface. C'est l'impression que j'ai quand je lis que les vaisseaux spatiaux doivent "rouler sur des rails" pour rendre le jeu "stratégique"."

Je parle bien de la perte de "cohérence / immersion / simulation" par rapport au gain "stratégique / tactique".




> Sauf que le déplacement FTL n'existe pas en vrai. Donc peu importe le mode de déplacement FTL, il serra arbitraire et artificiel.


C'est précisement pour ça que c'était bien d'avoir le choix.

----------


## silence

> Le problème c'est que tu ne considère que le gameplay et la tactique/stratégie sans te soucier de ce qui est important pour moi : l'immersion, la simulation et la cohérence.
> 
> C'est un jeu dans l'espace, évidement qu'il n'y a naturellement pas de goulots d'étranglement. Et c'est totalement arbitraire et artificiel de forcer les vaisseaux à "rouler sur des rails".


C'est juste un vieux classique de science fiction. Marrant comme ton discours passe de la stratégie à la cohérence en astrophysique quand cela t'arrange.  ::siffle:: 
C'est plein de bugs et je ne joue pas depuis très longtemps mais j'aime bien. Ça oblige à bien anticiper pour gérer la Map, que ce soit pour explorer, pour coloniser ou pour combattre.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Marrant comme ton discours passe de la stratégie à la cohérence en astrophysique quand cela t'arrange.


ET bien sûr tu vas citer le message ou je fais ce dont tu m'accuse et révéler à tous mon hypocrisie  ::rolleyes::

----------


## silence

Non, j'ai mieux à faire qu'une quote war, j'ai une partie de stellaris à relancer.  :Indeed:

----------


## Drakkoone

Je ne te demande pas une quote war, juste d'apprendre à lire avant de lancer une accusation.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pour ma part, j'ai testé 2 parties que j'ai abandonnées. Je pige pas trop comment fonctionne l'I.A en temps de guerre, je défonce ses flottes et assez rapidement, d'autres reviennent aussi puissantes, et je finis par me faire rétamer sur la durée. Je me demande dans quelle mesure l'I.A triche pour créer des armées.
> 
> Du coup je m'interroge aussi sur les guerres en early game, si ça se trouve c'est pas du tout rentable/jouable?
> 
> Enfin, le score de guerre, c'est archi buggé, c'est toujours symétrique.



Sais pas, j'ai guerroyé autour de 2200 et j'ai pas eu de problème. Claim 5 systèmes chez mon voisin, et profité qu'il se lattait avec un autre gars pour l'envahir.  :Fourbe: 

Du coup la war exhaustion a bien monté plus vite chez lui que chez moi, voire trop même puisque le gars a capitulé d'un coup assez rapidement après quelques occupations et quelques victoires sur ses flottes. Ses forces n'étaient pas folles, probablement a cause de son conflit simultané, donc y'a pas non plus un cheating absolu.


Pour la war exhaustion qui monte en simu, ça doit être les ticks "inhérents" à l'état de guerre. Le surplus d'un côté ou de l'autre est dépendant des victoires éventuelles et de l'occupation de systèmes (je pense que les claim ont une influence dessus d'ailleurs). 

Soit disant ça doit aussi dépendre des ethics, mais comme je disais plus haut je pense que y'a du tweaking à faire dessus, l'idée n'est pas mauvaise mais pour l'instant c'est assez bancal. Enfin les mecs de Paradox ont annoncé qu'ils bossaient déjà sur les fix et qu'ils avaient budgeté un support massif post launch.


Sinon pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les changements, pensez aux mods, y'a déjà des releases pour tweaker certains des nouveaux aspects, pourriez bien y trouver votre bonheur.  :;):

----------


## Kruos

> On a pas du jouer au même jeu à l'époque, moi j'ai fait que des (un) gros stack de flotte que parfois je divisais suivant la force en face pour gagner du temps. Il n'y avait aucune notion de guerre en profondeur je pouvais débarquer où je voulais, aucune notion d'un quelconque front, aucun système clé, j'ai jamais fait de forteresse, à quoi bon tout le monde passait à côté sans souci ou bien l'évitait tout simplement si inhibiteur. 
> Je regrette la perte des FTL mais vraiment la stratégie rimait à rien avant. Même si c'est plus long globalement sur un jeu déjà long je trouve que l'exploration se fait plus intelligemment car au delà des ressources tu dois prendre en compte d'autres facteurs. 
> C'est surtout les trous de ver qui sabotaient l'ensemble, les sauts auraient peut être pu être limités dans leurs portées sur territoire ennemi mais j'imagine qu'ils ont fait au mieux.
> Là actuellement ce que tu sembles regretter prend pourtant tout son sens, à savoir le rayon d'action d'une flotte vu les délais d'intervention contraints, reco sur les frontières, etc


On est d'accord que ça marchait complètement à l'envers et que le StackOfDoom c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant, mais les limitations "stratégiques" ne venaient pas que des FTL, leurs intégrations étaient foireuses mais il y avait tout un tas d'autres trucs mal branlés qui contribuaient fortement à l'échec de l'ensemble.

----------


## Megiddo

C'est sûr que l'argument d'un jeu moins "organique" peut se comprendre, mais bon, il fallait bien équilibrer un peu la base du jeu et péter les doomstacks. 

Alors oui, imposer les hyperlanes c'est une contrainte, mais au moins c'est la même pour tout le monde et l'équilibrage du jeu, ses mécanismes de guerre, d'expansion et tout le reste peuvent vraiment capitaliser sur cette base commune. Ca offre une base de réflexion stratégique que les joueurs partagent, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant. Avant, les starbases ou défenses de zones ne servaient presque à rien, la guerre se limitait presque à qui avait la plus grosse flotte. Entre ceux qui pouvaient sauter plus loin, plus vite, zapper toutes vos défenses statiques, il était difficile d'anticiper les mouvements, d'établir des défenses statiques de zone efficaces, de construire progressivement des "murs successifs" de manière cohérente et surtout "construite" au cours de la game course. La "logique" d'expansion souffrait aussi de ces différences.  

Là en plus les flottes doivent véritablement "traverser" un système pour passer sur le suivant, pas juste entrer et immédiatement revenir sur la bordure de zone pour faire un nouveau saut, donc c'est beaucoup moins la galère qu'avant où il fallait venir monter des petits "radius" de défense à plusieurs endroits du système. 

C'est un aspect qui reprend une bonne importance avec la 2.0. La logique d'expansion, les frontières, veulent vraiment dire quelque chose, les défenses aussi (vais-je faire une grosse Starbase sur ce système qui est ultra rempli de ressources, à l'intérieur de mon territoire, ou vais-je défendre ma frontière deux systèmes plus loin? aujourd'hui la question se pose, avant elle ne se posait pas). Les joueurs doivent splitter les flottes s'ils veulent vraiment contourner un point défensivement stratégique et pas juste faire jumper un gros blob qu'ils peuvent ensuite faire partir où ils veulent en ignorant tout cet aspect défensif, la war exhaustion s'en trouve modifiée, il y a des zones qui ont des débuffs. En défense aussi, il y a plus de flottes à gérer...

Le jeu doit bien faire preuve d'abstraction et s'affranchir de la vision d'un espace "continu et totalement ouvert sur plusieurs plans" afin de proposer une cohérence stratégique, en plus d'un meilleur équilibrage. Je peux comprendre les arguments contraires, mais pour moi ces changements vont dans le bon sens, ça assainit le jeu et le rend plus cohérent sur beaucoup de points. Prenons quelques exemple, le nouveau fonctionnement des FTL inhibitor, les divers tiers que l'on peut faire prendre aux starbases, les risques "tactiques" et les conséquences stratégiques quand le joueur choisit d'expand directement assez loin en dépensant beaucoup d'influence, ou au contraire en construisant un réseau prudent d'outposts avant de blinder les endroits vraiment importants (bon après j'ai pas l'impression que l'IA soit encore assez vicelarde pour suivre la même logique et venir prendre un système particulier juste pour bloquer notre expansion un peu cheesy, mais je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour des différents empires possibles. En multi par contre ça promet de grands moments)... 

Ca permet certes au joueur d'anticiper plus de choses mais j'ai quand même l'impression que c'est une base meilleure en termes de construction, de développement et de résolution logique, stratégique, d'une partie. Sans même parler de la qualité d'équilibrage que ça apporte. 

Perso, je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour des nouvelles possibilités apportées par la 2.0 et Apocalypse et pourtant je sens déjà que les parties sont bien plus cohérentes dans le temps...




> Du coup je m'interroge aussi sur les guerres en early game, si ça se trouve c'est pas du tout rentable/jouable?


Ben ça aussi c'est un système un peu nouveau, que je ne maîtrise pas encore bien, mais qui est intéressant. On peut "claim" seulement un système par exemple, sans pour autant que ça tourne à la longue guerre "totale" entre empires. le jeu va considérer l'importance relative de ce système dans ses décisions, ce qui permet de faire plus de "petites" guerres, notamment en early.

----------


## MikeFriks

Je ne comprends pas le débat sur les hyperlignes et le "réalisme car l'espace est grand et n'a pas de restriction de directions". 
Inutile de rappeler que l'espace n'est pas vide et que de simples "nuages" de particules peuvent entraver des "autoroutes spatiales" entre systèmes.

Après, qu'ils aient supprimer les autres systèmes de FTL n'est pas trop dérangeant, on peut imaginer une galaxie où aucune des espèces intelligentes n'a maîtrisé la technologie (pas encore du moins).

----------


## Kruos

> Le problème c'est qu'on parlait de stratégie, toi y compris, et que maintenant tu me parles d'immersion, de simulation et de cohérence. Trois sujets bien différents de la stratégie, et surtout très subjectifs. 
> 
> Perso mon immersion n'est pas plus cassée par les hyperlanes que par 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> les horreurs cosmiques
> 
> (je veux pas spoil l'event en question) , Stellaris n'est pour moi pas un jeu de simulation, et mon avis sur la cohérence rejoint mon avis sur l'immersion. Mais comme ces trois aspects sont très subjectifs et tiennent principalement du ressenti et des idiosyncrasies de chacun, je respecte complètement qu'on soit en désaccord là-dessus.


Oui tu as parfaitement raison tout cela est hautement subjectif. Que cela soit l'aspect stratégique ou l'immersion on a tous des visions différentes.

Par contre y a un truc qui est factuel : c'est l'orientation simulationiste ou 'gamey' (pas trouvé de trad FR sorry) du jeu. Et là pardon mais y a pas de débat possible : le jeu change de bord pour aller grappiller des plates bandes du coté des ES&Co. A la base on avait un Distant Worlds 2.0, faisant la part belle à la simulation, la liberté de mouvement, l'exploration, l'immensité de l'espace toussa toussa. Et là après deux extensions on se retrouve avec des starlines partout et pleins de concept artificiels sur les frontières et la gestion des mouvements. Désormais on a affaire à un ES bricolé, ça n'a plus rien à voir le "Grand Strategy Game" vendu au départ.

C'est là que c'est décevant et que je parlais hier de quasi escroquerie vidéo-ludique.

Pour le coup Paradox trahis quelques parts ses joueurs avec ce changement radical de concept. Alors biensur y en a un paquet qui vont aimer les changements, tant mieux pour eux, mais tout ceux qui avaient adhérés aux concepts marketés et vendus à la vanilla, ceux là ils l'ont bien profonds.

----------


## Kruos

> C'est sûr que l'argument d'un jeu moins "organique" peut se comprendre, mais bon, il fallait bien équilibrer un peu la base du jeu et péter les doomstacks. 
> [...]


Absolument, mais de là à imposer les starlines et à complètement changer d'approche.. non ils sont allés trop loin IMO. Y avait tellement mieux à faire. Enfin bref, je vais arrêter de polluer le topic et vous laisser peinards.

----------


## Megiddo

Ca n'est pas polluer que d'échanger des points de vue sur le game design.  ::): 

Mais selon toi, quelle solution était meilleure que l'équité comme base quant aux règles de déplacement?

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Stellaris avant cherryh en 4X :
- eXplore / eXpand : jouissif, une liberté et sensation de grandeur rarement vu dans un 4x. Là où habituellement on est à fond dans la stratégie à tout va, là on avait surtout l'impression de vivre une aventure.
- eXploit : dans la norme des 4X
- eXterminate : pourri. A résumer en : j'ai la plus grosse je vais gagner c'est tout.

Post Cherryh :
Alors oui le côté eXterminate est enfin digne d'un 4X mais ça a nettement détérioré le côté eXplore / eXpand qui faisait le charme de ce jeu.
Oh je sais qu'on ne peut parler de réalisme, vu que rien n'existe... mais j'ai quand même du mal à me faire à l'idée de troller mon ennemi : "HAHAHAHA t'es baizé, tu dois passer par mon couloir ultra défendu" alors qu'on est dans l'espace  :Facepalm: . Chacun sa perception des choses sûrement...




> Désormais on à affaire à un ES bricolé, ça n'a plus rien à voir le "Grand Strategy Game" vendu au départ.


Tout a fait. 

En matière de 4X, j'adore Civilization, cette licence est géniale. 
Si je vais dans l'espace c'est pour y vivre une autre expérience, pas simplement pour un changement de skin (cheval => vaisseaux, ville=> planète, ...). Paradox avait réussi jusqu'à maintenant, au détriment du militaire certes. Maintenant il rentre en confrontation bien plus directe avec Endless Space 2 et les Civilization. Et je ne suis pas franchement sûr que ce soit à son avantage tellement ces concurrents sont complet et rodés. Mais je n'ai pas encore assez de recul, à voir après quelques parties.

----------


## Kruos

> Ca n'est pas polluer que d'échanger des points de vue sur le game design. 
> 
> Mais selon toi, quelle solution était meilleure que l'équité comme base quant aux règles de déplacement?


L'équité je pense que c'est une bonne chose, ça simplifie énormément le reste du game design surtout. 

Pourquoi ne sont-ils pas parti sur du tout-warp plutôt que du starline?

Ils auraient conservé les points forts du Stellaris vanilla et auraient conservés ainsi une des key-features qu'ils avaient marketés et vendus à la release : la liberté de mouvement et l'exploration. Il y a un paquet de jeu qui ont montrés qu'on peut tout à fait faire quelques choses d'intéressant "stratégiquement" avec un tel système de mouvement. Si vraiment le Wiz tenait à ses choke-point il aurait même pu en recréer artificiellement via une tech prohibiteur de saut / puit de gravitation ou truc du genre.

----------


## Megiddo

C'est ce qu'ils ont fait, plus ou moins, mais en prenant à mon sens la meilleure base de FTL pour assurer une expansion, une construction des frontières et une approche initiale de la guerre qui soient véritablement portées, comme tu le soulignes, sur la valeur stratégique d'une partie. Sur la prise progressive, puis la défense ou l'attaque d'un territoire de façon construite, anticipée et véritablement calculable.

Le jump et plus ou moins le "wormhole"/les gateways sont des possibilités secondaires. 

Le jump/warp en particulier est une arme plus tactique qui vient comme une "seconde couche" de gameplay en plus des starlanes, qui assurent la base. ça offre un avantage tactique ponctuel mais qui est long à recharger et qui te met des débuffs.

Pour moi ils ont suivi la meilleure logique quant à la règle de base à imposer sur les mouvements, à mettre en rapport avec l'Intel, le nouveau fonctionnement des senseurs...L'escalade du conflit ou la nécessité d'un avantage tactique temporaire collent mieux dans un second temps avec le jump tel qu'il est aujourd'hui. Je comprends tout à fait ta vision des possibilités qu'offrait le warp "pré-2.0", et je trouve que l'appliquer de cette façon reste logique en termes de game design. D'évolution dans les possibilités de gameplay, avec une règle commune qui se veut la plus stratégique pour tous, puis une ou deux options tactiques supplémentaires comme règle secondaire, particulière. Faire l'inverse n'aurait pas été aussi pertinent, de mon petit point de vue.

Bon, après, je dois encore creuser cette nouvelle mécanique, j'avoue, mais la cohérence me paraît bonne dans l'évolution des options stratégiques/tactiques qu'ils offrent avec la 2.0.

----------


## Volcano

> Ca n'est pas polluer que d'échanger des points de vue sur le game design.


Sauf que si ça noie les messages de ceux qui ont posé des questions sur certains points du gameplay et qui attendent encore la réponse, ça peut être une forme de pollution.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Oh je sais qu'on ne peut parler de réalisme, vu que rien n'existe... mais j'ai quand même du mal à me faire à l'idée de troller mon ennemi : "HAHAHAHA t'es baizé, tu dois passer par mon couloir ultra défendu" alors qu'on est dans l'espace . Chacun sa perception des choses sûrement...


Le coup du couloir c'est un fantasme, à moins de rester complètement cantonné dans une "poche" minuscule (et auquel cas oui, ce sera plus facile à défendre dans un premier temps, mais faudra se fader les limites qui s'ensuivent en terme de puissance économique/militaire/production/recherche), y'a toujours des alternatives pour accéder à un territoire.

Ca nécessitera peut-être de faire de la diplo avec le voisin pour avoir un open borders et pouvoir accéder à sa frontière commune avec votre cible, ou juste d'aller poser des outposts au bon endroit, mais y'a toujours plusieurs points d'entrée dans un territoire ennemi, et plus vous vous étendez, plus vous multipliez ces points d'entrée potentiels. Ca participe aussi de la stratégie, pour l'attaquant comme pour le défenseur.

Par ailleurs, les starbases c'est pas un mur. Déjà c'est possible de les bypass si y'a pas d'inhibiteur FTL dans le système et que vous restez hors range, mais en plus dans mon expérience ça reste moins puissant qu'une flotte à plein potentiel à niveau technologique égal. C'est clairement plus à prendre en compte sur une stratégie globale de starbases successives faites pour épuiser/retarder une flotte attaquante le temps que des renforts se pointent (ou en complément de renfors pour débuff et apporter un appui d'artillerie) qu'à prendre comme un absolu.

En plus faut les entretenir, la starbase ça coûte des ronds, donc ça se pense aussi, c'est pas un bouton Iwin qui favorise outrageusement le défenseur.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Désormais on a affaire à un ES bricolé, ça n'a plus rien à voir le "Grand Strategy Game" vendu au départ.


Et là malgré le fait qu'on puisse être "d'accords pour être en désaccord" sur les questions de goûts, la gestion du mouvement et des frontières est capital dans les jeux de Grande Stratégie Paradox. Donc pour moi je trouve que le changement sur les déplacements est clairement plus en prise avec cette philosophie des franchises GS PDS.

Après ça passe probablement mieux sur les franchises histos parce que justement le prétexte historique coule naturellement dans ce moule là, mais perso ça me dérange aucunement de le voir sur stellaris si ça enrichit le gameplay (donc oui je fais clairement abstraction de l'immersion, mais pas plus que dans un civilization qui est complètement wtf sur son setting historique fantaisiste par exemple).

D'ailleurs je trouve qu'on est dans un environnement - tous systèmes pris en compte - très différent d'endless space ou des autres. Y'a des éléments de 4X, mais le jeu a aussi été vendu comme ça. Après YMMV, on est pas obligé d'aimer, c'est pas le premier jeu Paradox qui se voit bien secoué sur ses bases, même si la magnitude a pas été vue depuis un moment (faut dire que niveau GS, les nouvelles franchises se bousculent pas).

----------


## IriK

> Ah ouais, tu fais pas semblant


Ah mais pour une merveille, j'vois les choses en grand  :^_^: 




> ....


Fait gaffe avec ta technique d'expansion, les pirates deviennent vite une terrible nuisance.
Pas encore constaté toute fois si plusieurs bases peuvent se créer en raison de nombreux "trou".

Même ressenti sur cette 2.0, que des bonnes choses  :Mellow2: 
Les pirates qui peuvent constamment être une épines dans le pieds, des déplacements plus lent nécessitant de bien gérer son expansion, cette derniere avec moins d'aléatoire qu'avant, l'impossibilité au flottes militaires d'allées dans l'espace inconnue avant un vaisseau tech et bien d'autres choses.

----------


## Wolfram

Bonjour les canard  ::): 

J'aimerais quelque conseil pour les races de robots

Qu'es ce qui est à privilégier ?
Quels sont les bonus important ?
Style de jeux plutôt expansionniste ou enclavé/tall ?

Je partirais plutôt pour un empire robotique scientifique ^^

Merci d'avance à ceux décidant d'apporter leur lumière (synthétique)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour les lanes j'aurai bien vu un mix entre l'ancien et le nouveau. Les stations auraient pu accueillir des inhibiteurs de zones qui engloberaient plusieurs systèmes, forçant ainsi les flottes ennemies à progresser de système en système comme maintenant. La destruction de ces stations permettraient aux renforts de jumper directement vers la zone de combat, plutôt que de devoir tout retraverser.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Sauf que le déplacement FTL n'existe pas en vrai.


Vers 17h30 au boulot il existe.

----------


## Endymion

Perso ça me rappelle la série de romans que je lis en ce moment, la saga Vorkosigan, où ils est question d'un système de point de saut du même genre, poussant à sécuriser des systèmes tactiques pour éviter de se faire couper des autres et avoir une tête de pont à côté de chez soit.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ah mais pour une merveille, j'vois les choses en grand 
> 
> 
> Fait gaffe avec ta technique d'expansion, les pirates deviennent vite une terrible nuisance.
> Pas encore constaté toute fois si plusieurs bases peuvent se créer en raison de nombreux "trou".
> 
> Même ressenti sur cette 2.0, que des bonnes choses 
> Les pirates qui peuvent constamment être une épines dans le pieds, des déplacements plus lent nécessitant de bien gérer son expansion, cette derniere avec moins d'aléatoire qu'avant, l'impossibilité au flottes militaires d'allées dans l'espace inconnue avant un vaisseau tech et bien d'autres choses.


Oui j'ai vu pour les pirates. Le souci c'est leur accroissement de force mais le script derrière la generation n'est pas top donc ca se gère. Mais si je suis pris dans une guerre longue, ils vont devenir problématiques. 
Ceci dit les wormholes c'est une cochonnerie, je viens de faire popper 3 flottes au milieu d'un empire qui me hait par principe.... de l'autre côté de la galaxie. Honnetement je pense qu'il faut mettre une grosse citadelle armée jusqu'aux dents pour garder le trou.

----------


## Tenebris

3e tentative, j'ai créé une race de robots pacifiques, c'est spécial à gérer, je peux aller sur n'importe quelle planète, mais faut construire toutes les unités soi même. Je découvre aussi le potentiel des stations, c'est énorme en fait les paramètres et options !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Perso ça me rappelle la série de romans que je lis en ce moment, la saga Vorkosigan, où ils est question d'un système de point de saut du même genre, poussant à sécuriser des systèmes tactiques pour éviter de se faire couper des autres et avoir une tête de pont à côté de chez soit.


Dans la série de bouquins La Flotte perdue aussi, les sauts FTL sont limités en durée, donc les flottes ne sautent que d'un système à l'autre, et les systèmes accessibles depuis un point sont en nombre faible. Ceux à la frontière sont blindés de défense, et les industries lourdes sont planquées au coeur du territoire d'un protagoniste. 

Pas de notions d'autoroute ou d'hyperlane, mais ça revient au même.

----------


## Megiddo

Quelqu'un se tente un run en life-seeded, avec les Gaia worlds?

Biologique ou synthétique (si c'est possible)?

Xénophile/spiritualiste ou pacifiste/matérialiste, autoritariste fanatique/spiritualiste? Xénophobe fanatique/spiritualiste? Feudal society, philosopher king, inward perfection, agrarian idyll, genetic engineering? rusher les habitats ou des droïdes/aliens qu'on "déporte"? Un genre de one planet challenge en n'allant chercher que des Gaia, fédérations, vassaux, mass terraforming avec World shaper ou carrément planet cracker pour faire disparaître tout ce qui n'est pas Gaia?...  ::w00t:: 

Conseils bienvenus.  ::):

----------


## IriK

> Ceci dit les wormholes c'est une cochonnerie, je viens de faire popper 3 flottes au milieu d'un empire qui me hait par principe.... de l'autre côté de la galaxie. Honnetement je pense qu'il faut mettre une grosse citadelle armée jusqu'aux dents pour garder le trou.


Ouaip, ancien portail ou trou de verre, j'y met à chaque fois des bases bien solide pour ralentir les ennemis.

Ah et les machines se sont réveillées...
300k de flottes dans chaque systèmes avec leurs mondes artificiel, dont un à ma frontière sud, avec pour contre mesure ma pauvre flotte de fanatiquement pacifiste ne dépassant pas 50k.
Cela vas être fun les années à venir pour mon royaume idyllique  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

> Quelqu'un se tente un run en life-seeded, avec les Gaia worlds?


C'est ce que je suis en train de tenter mais, vu ma maîtrise du jeu, je doute que cela t'aide beaucoup.

En tout cas, j'ai pris fanatique spiritualiste, égalitariste. Je voulais partir sur une démocratie pour bénéficier salement des gains d'influence pour les programmes des dirigeants mais bien sur cela a été modifié et le gain se fait en unité désormais. Ça ne se combine pas si mal avec mon choix de viser les habitats.
En début de partie j'ai pu m'étendre plus facilement que mes voisins. Je ne suis pas limité par les mondes colonisables et avec un seul monde à développer j'ai pu spammer violemment.
Coup de bol, j'en suis à ma troisième planète Gaia découverte, dont une de 25 (2/3 de la galaxie explorés, 1000 étoiles). 
Par contre deux d'entre elles sont consacrées par un Empire Déchu voisin, je vais peut être rester focus sur les habitats.  ::ninja:: 

A côté j'ai eu une population réfugiée et une planète d'esclaves rebelles qui ont demandé à intégrer mon empire. Vu mon expérience je ne sais pas si c'est courant mais ça me permettrait de coloniser autre chose si je le souhaitais.
Pour les conditions de victoire je verrai selon le tour que prend la partie. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas tant de monde qui ne m'aime pas, peut être une fédération du coup. Ou un truc plus violent, type world cracker, ça me semble être une idée rigolote.

----------


## Molina

Bon ben j'ai essayé un début de partie, et j'aime pas du tout, du tout les nouveaux changements.

----------


## iHateWin

Salut les canards ! Je viens d'acheter le jeu de base.

Pensez vous que Utopia à 10 euros soit un indispensable ou le jeu de base suffi ?

Merci à vous !

----------


## silence

J'ai acheté le jeu de base il y a peu et c'est le dlc le plus intéressant à mon avis. Il rajoute les habitats et megastructures qui me semblent essentiels pour les builds talls, les *perks d'ascencion (disponibles avec la 2.0)* et les hive minds qui remplacent les ethics classiques. Après c'est un jeu paradox, imho on peut tout à fait jouer sans si l'on est pas intéressé par les builds offerts.

----------


## Megiddo

> C'est ce que je suis en train de tenter mais, vu ma maîtrise du jeu, je doute que cela t'aide beaucoup.
> 
> En tout cas, j'ai pris fanatique spiritualiste, égalitariste. Je voulais partir sur une démocratie pour bénéficier salement des gains d'influence pour les programmes des dirigeants mais bien sur cela a été modifié et le gain se fait en unité désormais. Ça ne se combine pas si mal avec mon choix de viser les habitats.
> En début de partie j'ai pu m'étendre plus facilement que mes voisins. Je ne suis pas limité par les mondes colonisables et avec un seul monde à développer j'ai pu spammer violemment.
> Coup de bol, j'en suis à ma troisième planète Gaia découverte, dont une de 25 (2/3 de la galaxie explorés, 1000 étoiles). 
> Par contre deux d'entre elles sont consacrées par un Empire Déchu voisin, je vais peut être rester focus sur les habitats. 
> 
> A côté j'ai eu une population réfugiée et une planète d'esclaves rebelles qui ont demandé à intégrer mon empire. Vu mon expérience je ne sais pas si c'est courant mais ça me permettrait de coloniser autre chose si je le souhaitais.
> Pour les conditions de victoire je verrai selon le tour que prend la partie. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas tant de monde qui ne m'aime pas, peut être une fédération du coup. Ou un truc plus violent, type world cracker, ça me semble être une idée rigolote.


Ce sont de bonnes idées, merci pour ton retour. Tu nous diras comment ta partie évolue.  ::): 

Je vais tenter de partir sur cette base de mon côté :

----------


## iHateWin

Oki merci pour ta réponse.

Sinon, la presence des pirates est une spécificité de la dernière extension ? Ou ce sont juste de nouveaux pirates ?

Je pense que je vais déjà faire une partie sur le jeu de base pour voir si le jeu me plait plus qu'Endless space 2 ! ::):

----------


## Tenebris

Suite à ma partie avec mes robots, je dois en être en 2240-50 et je dois avouer une chose que ce patch a rendu salvatrice: j'ai toujours un truc à faire, pas le temps de dormir, c'est du non stop  ::wub::  
D'autant que je dois construire mes citoyens, donc ça rajoute. 

L'I.A qui a déposé 5-6 casus belli sur mes systèmes n'a pas encore attaqué, ça doit faire 20 ans au moins qu'on se regarde en chien de faïence. J'ai réclamé 4 système chez lui aussi, et je blinde ma frontière de stations défensives. J'appréhende le moment ou il va attaquer, il est plus fort que moi en militaire, mais j'ai un allié (pacte défensif) qui est également son voisin...

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Y a un truc avec la nourriture non ? Des qu'on passe a -1 de bouffe, toutes les pops produisent moins et on est direct a -15. Impossible de s'en remettre, la partie est terminée. C'est chelou.

Sinon, j'adore aussi ce patch. C'est du lourd.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon... Stellaris ou Endless Space 2 ?

----------


## Tenebris

Tu oublies Galactic Civ 3 aussi  ::P: 

Avis perso, je préfère Stellaris. Ma référence étant Distant World que j'adorerai refaire avec de meilleurs graphismes sans toucher à quoi que ce soit du gameplay.

----------


## iHateWin

Du coup, pour les pirates c'est dans le dlc only ou c'est sur le jeu de base ?

En fait, même di un courageux canard pouvait me faire la liste des ajouts importants par DLC ce serait super !  ::P: 

Merci d'avance! ::):

----------


## Megiddo

> Du coup, pour les pirates c'est dans le dlc only ou c'est sur le jeu de base ?
> 
> En fait, même di un courageux canard pouvait me faire la liste des ajouts importants par DLC ce serait super ! 
> 
> Merci d'avance!



A mon sens, en plus du jeu de base, tu peux prendre Utopia et Synthetic Dawn dans un premier temps, si le jeu de base te plaît bien sûr. Le premier est à -50% en ce moment et le second à -15%. Autant en profiter. En dernier lieu, Apocalypse fera un bon complément. Les autres DLC sont assez dispensables, ils apportent surtout du cosmétique.

Je ne fais que reprendre les descriptifs de steam, mais ils sont assez représentatifs. Utopia apporte de bonnes mécaniques, les machines de Synthetic dawn sont sympas à jouer et renouvellent bien l'expérience de gameplay, Apocalypse apporte des tiers d'unités en plus, les maraudeurs...




> *Utopia* : 
> 
> - Mégastructures : 
> Bâtissez d'incroyables structures dans vos systèmes comme des sphères de Dyson et des anneaux-mondes, qui apporteront à la fois du prestige et des avantages critiques à votre race.
> 
> - Stations d'habitation : 
> Prenez de la "hauteur" et établissez des stations spatiales qui hébergeront plus de populations, servant le rôle de planètes dans un empire modeste et confiné.
> 
> - Traits d'ascension : *Sont désormais accessibles gratuitement avec le patch 2.0.*
> ...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ouaip, ancien portail ou trou de verre, j'y met à chaque fois des bases bien solide pour ralentir les ennemis.
> 
> Ah et les machines se sont réveillées...
> 300k de flottes dans chaque systèmes avec leurs mondes artificiel, dont un à ma frontière sud, avec pour contre mesure ma pauvre flotte de fanatiquement pacifiste ne dépassant pas 50k.
> Cela vas être fun les années à venir pour mon royaume idyllique


Bon chonce!  ::ninja:: 


J'ai relancé une nouvelle partie. Je me suis fait une race post-apocalyptique/Barbaric despoiler. Des gens bien en résumé.
Mon premier voisin rencontré est un marauder. Des gens bien aussi  ::XD::

----------


## IriK

> Bon chonce!


J'eu lancer une escarmouche pour tester l'enemie avec la flotte fédérale et des alliés :


qui s'acheva par une bataille pour sauver un de mes systèmes, en proie à un bombardement depuis des semaines



Victoire pour nous, mais trop peu de perte en comparaison de lui.

J'allais vendre chèrement ma peau lorsqu'un évènement salvateur eu lieu : 






Ce que vous allez prendre les loupiottes !!!  :Vibre: 

Même avec notre fédération qui englobait les 5/6 de la Galaxie, j'avais de gros doute quand à nos chances de survie.
Mais avec l'entrée dans l'équation de cet empire déchus, ça devient tout autre. L'excellence étant qu'il rejoigne notre propre faction.
Mon voisin turbulent du cadran nord vas morfler, si ce n'est plus qu'actuellement, lorsqu'on aura terminer avec les bouts de ferrailles...

----------


## LDiCesare

Juste pour préciser, les perks d'ascension sont maintenant disponibles sans le moindre DLC. Alors qu'avant non, ça fait partie du dernier patch gratuit.

----------


## silence

> Juste pour préciser, les perks d'ascension sont maintenant disponibles sans le moindre DLC. Alors qu'avant non, ça fait partie du dernier patch gratuit.


Tu fais bien de préciser, j'ai modifié ma réponse au sujet d'utopia du coup.

Sinon, petit détail qui fait plaisir : les habitats peuvent être construits autour d'un monde habitable désormais.  :Vibre: 
J'espère que ce n'est pas qu'un bug mais vu que mes scientifiques commencent à se cloner mystérieusement je sens que je vais pleurer au prochain patch.  ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

Oui, merci pour la précision, j'ai également modifié.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Il y a quelques bugs tout de même : impossible de faire la forteresse énigmatique dans ma partie, par exemple. Elle se remet en route au bout de deux jours, même si j'ai une fenêtre qui me dit qu'elle se remet en route plusieurs mois après.

----------


## iHateWin

Merci bcp pour ta réponse complete Megiddo !  ::):

----------


## comodorecass

J'avais lâché le jeu en Vanilla peu de temps après la release (manque de temps à l'époque et un backlog bien rempli). Je vois qu'il se defnsifie au fil du temps et des extensions. Il vaut vraiment le coup désormais? Je me souviens qu'à part la guerre les possibilités en milieu de partie étaient assez limitée.

----------


## Tenebris

C'est un joyeux bordel ma partie...
2260:
Un alien tête de mort arrive et défonce 5 de mes systèmes. Dans le même temps mon allié déclare la guerre à mon voisin xenophobe qui a plein de casus belli contre moi, et pour finir une flote de maraudeurs 3 fois plus puissante que la mienne vient défoncer plusieurs de mes systèmes.... Je... Je...

----------


## Anonyme899

La war exhaustion c'est fait avec les pieds.

----------


## LDiCesare

> J'avais lâché le jeu en Vanilla peu de temps après la release (manque de temps à l'époque et un backlog bien rempli). Je vois qu'il se defnsifie au fil du temps et des extensions. Il vaut vraiment le coup désormais? Je me souviens qu'à part la guerre les possibilités en milieu de partie étaient assez limitée.


J'ai recommencé aussi une partie pour voir. C'est différent en début de partie. Mais il va me falloir quelques jours pour avancer jusqu'au mid-game...

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> La war exhaustion c'est fait avec les pieds.


Avec des pieds d'unijambiste ouai.


Bon sinon les pirates euh... Je suis entouré de 2 civ qui me détestent, et qui paient très, très souvent les pirates pour venir me faire chier. 

C'est une vaste blague ces pirates, ils ont une flotte 2 à 3 fois plus puissante que la votre. 
Donc quand il débarque ça consiste juste à cacher sa propre flotte (histoire qu'elle se fasse pas défoncer en 2 secondes), les laisser casser quelques trucs puis qu'ils se barrent quand ils ont en marre et hop on reconstruit. Passionnant quand tu fais ça 8 fois de suite  ::|: 

Le pire c'est que c'est même pas pénalisant, 0 intérêt.

J'ai quand même testé d'en payer pour les envoyer chez mon voisin, message peu de temps après : "mince les pirates se sont fait défoncer". What? Comment mes voisins, moins puissant que moi ont pu gérer une flotte qui est 3 fois plus puissante que la mienne?  ::o:

----------


## Kitano Must Die

> La war exhaustion c'est fait avec les pieds.


L'idée est bonne de base, après en jouant exterminateur j'avais l'impression que mes machines avaient vraiment un petit moral mais je me dis que ça permet au voisin de pas se faire bouffer d'un coup si il arrive à gagner du temps, il peut même s'en sortir pas mal en faisant une percée avant que tu n'atteignes les 100% (c'est qui m'est arrivé, j'avais l'ascendant et j'avais blindé mes frontières et il m'a fait un bond sur une partie molle de mon empire et j'ai eu à peine le temps de limiter la casse avant d'atteindre les 100% et le statu quo)

----------


## Megiddo

> C'est une vaste blague ces pirates, ils ont une flotte 2 à 3 fois plus puissante que la votre. 
> Donc quand il débarque ça consiste juste à cacher sa propre flotte (histoire qu'elle se fasse pas défoncer en 2 secondes), les laisser casser quelques trucs puis qu'ils se barrent quand ils ont en marre et hop on reconstruit. Passionnant quand tu fais ça 8 fois de suite 
> 
> Le pire c'est que c'est même pas pénalisant, 0 intérêt.


Je sais pas si c'est si random que ça le comportement des attaques de pirates. 

Jusqu'au mid game environ et selon ton build, oui, ils auront tendance à avoir des flottes vraiment plus puissantes que les tiennes, après, cette puissance "scale" moins vite on dirait, il semble y avoir une bonne fenêtre avant leur event Horde dans laquelle il est possible de les bouffer. Aussi, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne dépassent pas le tier 3 sur leurs techs de vaisseaux et qu'ils utilisent un peu toujours les mêmes.

Après, pour revenir à leur comportement, je les ai vus se limiter à une attaque sur un seul système avant de repartir, une autre fois ils ont bouffé 4 ou 5 systèmes, une autre encore c'était la totalité de l'empire. 

Je ne sais pas encore bien si c'est lié au montant de la prime, au nombre de rivaux que tu as et qui financent le raid contre toi, au niveau d'animosité que ces rivaux ont à ton encontre, si tu es déjà en guerre, si tu peux opposer une résistance à ces pirates ou autres, mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a une forme de logique qui reste à déterminer.

Toujours est-il qu'ils peuvent faire du gros harass quand même, voire complètement te défoncer. Si le timing est désavantageux pour toi, que tu as plusieurs engagements en cours avec les autres empires, ça peut être bien pénalisant. Mettre plusieurs starbases en "murs successifs" peut bien les retarder ou les affaiblir.

Ceci dit je pense qu'ils auront droit à une passe d'équilibrage en effet.

----------


## silence

> Avec des pieds d'unijambiste ouai.


Tout est complètement buggué. J'ai eu l'évent World in Waiting mais les bâtiments ne popent pas, mes scientifiques se dédoublent lorsqu'une recherche se termine, cela fait deux fois que je refais le  projet spécial d'un changement d'espèce pour qu'il s'applique enfin, l'équilibrage est à la ramasse sur les bases stellaires et les déplacements de flottes, etc. 

Les pirates n'échappent pas à la règle: 
Ils devraient prévenir avant d'attaquer, ça m'est arrivé une fois ou deux seulement. Impossible de les payer pour les calmer aussi. Et surtout ils traversent les empires sur leur chemin en détruisant tout sur leur passage ce qui fait qu'ils sont encore plus violents à ce moment que pour la cible réelle. Ils ont traversé mon empire 3 fois, aller et retour, en ne laissant rien derrière. Mais comme ils ne sont pas volontairement agressifs ils ne peuvent traverser face à un inhibiteur PRL. Du coup ils se sont retrouvé bloqués au milieu de mon territoire quand la tech à proc. Sand compter que l'IA semble savoir exactement quand ils sont de nouveau disponibles mais pas le joueur. Du grand n'importe quoi de bout en bout.

Après c'est un jeu Paradox et un patch majeur, c'était couru d'avance  et tout ça viendra petit à petit.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Après, pour revenir à leur comportement, je les ai vus se limiter à une attaque sur un seul système avant de repartir, une autre fois ils ont bouffé 4 ou 5 systèmes, une autre encore c'était la totalité de l'empire.


Pour l'instant les 8 fois que j'ai eu ont toujours été pareilles. Ils s'arrêtent dès qu'ils ont défoncé une de mes planètes (et par conséquent voler du fric). Donc quand il débarque par un coin où j'ai une planète, ça s'arrête très vite, sinon il bouffe pleins de systèmes jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent enfin sur une planète.

----------


## Megiddo

> Pour l'instant les 8 fois que j'ai eu ont toujours été pareilles. Ils s'arrêtent dès qu'ils ont défoncé une de mes planètes (et par conséquent voler du fric). Donc quand il débarque par un coin où j'ai une planète, ça s'arrête très vite, sinon il bouffe pleins de systèmes jusqu'à ce qu'ils tombent enfin sur une planète.


C'est peut-être bien un élément qui est pris en compte. J'ai tenté hier soir un ou deux runs rapides pour voir comment peut évoluer une partie avec le perk life seeded. J'avais donc une seule planète de type Gaia pendant un bon moment et ils semblaient particulièrement voraces en effet.


@Silence : j'ai recalé le build du coup, en virant le trait xénophobe pour en faire des spiritualistes fanatiques/autoritaristes. C'est plus stable au niveau de la diplo en early.  :;):

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Ils ont traversé mon empire 3 fois, aller et retour, en ne laissant rien derrière. Mais comme ils ne sont pas volontairement agressifs ils ne peuvent traverser face à un inhibiteur PRL. Du coup ils se sont retrouvé bloqués au milieu de mon territoire quand la tech à proc. Sand compter que l'IA semble savoir exactement quand ils sont de nouveau disponibles mais pas le joueur. Du grand n'importe quoi de bout en bout.
> 
> Après c'est un jeu Paradox et un patch majeur, c'était couru d'avance  et tout ça viendra petit à petit.


Quand ils ont fini ils me disent "bon c'est fait, on vous laisse tranquille on se casse maintenant" => ils retraversent tous mes systèmes pour partir....en défonçant tout sur leur passage  ::rolleyes::  :^_^: 




> C'est peut-être bien un élément qui est pris en compte. J'ai tenté hier soir un ou deux runs rapides pour voir comment peut évoluer une partie avec le perk life seeded. J'avais donc une seule planète de type Gaia pendant un bon moment et ils semblaient particulièrement voraces en effet.


Ah ptin ouai sur ce principe, gérer les pirates en life seeded c'est absolument ignoble  ::o: .
Va vraiment falloir qu'ils bossent sur l'équilibrage.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> La war exhaustion c'est fait avec les pieds.


Plusieurs trucs sur le war exhaustion qui vont pas forcément de soi, sans forcément de rapport avec l'expérience qui motive ton post :

- L'exhaustion due à un combat de flotte ne tient pas compte de qui gagne, mais de combien de ships ont été détruits dans l'engagement de chaque côté. Conséquences : si vous avez une flotte plus petite mais mieux armée ou plus adaptée, l'ennemi souffrira plus d'exhaustion que vous, même si sa flotte survivra et pourra donc continuer de gratter de l'exhaustion en occupant des systèmes. Idem a priori pour le ground combat.

- Le système est fait pour que l'on ne puisse plus laminer un adversaire et bouffer tout son territoire en une guerre en ignorant le coût effectif pour son propre empire (_"Without this mechanic, every single war would be to the death. We might tweak the numbers, but not being able to gobble up a 100 system empire in a single war no matter the amount of losses you suffer is absolutely according to design."_ - Wiz).

- Si vous atteignez 100 de WE, même si vous êtes en train d'éclater l'ennemi, y'aura un status quo automatique ou chacun repart avec ce qu'il occupe. Donc pensez à prendre ça en compte, et ne pas hésiter à signer le status quo une fois que l'adversaire est à 100 de WE et que vous occupez ce qui vous va bien plutôt que de risquer une riposte au mauvais moment et un status quo automatique qui vous serait moins favorable.


Le but apparemment - et ça rejoint ce qui avait déjà été dit dans le dev diary correspondant - c'est de s'éloigner du cas classique en 4X où les guerres offensives sont - sauf accident bloquant - des guerres d'annihilation. Je trouve le système très intéressant, même si on est dans une situation floue quelque part entre les mauvaises habitudes pre 2.0 encore en place, les bugs éventuels, le besoin de tweaking et le manque d'explication.

Va falloir s'adapter, et c'est d'ailleurs imho un système qui pave la voie et ne révélera réellement son plein potentiel qu'avec le prochain revamp de la diplo, et l'intégration éventuelle de conditions de victoire plus intéressantes qu'actuellement. Parce qu'atm rendre la guerre plus contraignante, sans réellement d'alternative diplo intéressante et avec des conditions de victoire basées in fine sur l'occupation territoriale, je peux comprendre que ça crée de la frustration chez certains.

----------


## Megiddo

Les retours de GK et RPS :

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/stella...7983/test.html

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...alypse-review/

----------


## MikeFriks

J'aime bien : https://imgur.com/a/waRPl

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Bon, ça bouge déjà un peu :




Ils virent le statut quo automatique.

----------


## Kitano Must Die

> Bon, ça bouge déjà un peu :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ils virent le statut quo automatique.



C'est regrettable, plus rien ne va empêcher de se farcir un voisin en une seule fois.

----------


## IriK

> .... Je... Je...



Je crois que c'est l'emote à propos  ::ninja:: 




> Bon sinon les pirates euh... Je suis entouré de 2 civ qui me détestent, et qui paient très, très souvent les pirates pour venir me faire chier.


Tu ne confondrais pas avec les Maraudeurs ? Si seulement les pirates de mes parties pouvait être corruptible  :tired:

----------


## xlight111x

> C'est regrettable, plus rien ne va empêcher de se farcir un voisin en une seule fois.



Au contraire, perdre ses gains en unité va empêcher de chopper les bonus des traditions, et la perte de l'influence va empêcher de s'étendre et d'utiliser des edicts, à moins d'avoir un gros stock d'influence.
Et il me semble que la perte de bonheur conduit à une diminution du rendement en ressources.

----------


## IriK

> Les retours de GK et RPS :
> 
> https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/stella...7983/test.html





> Problème, les routes ainsi définies ne laissent la place à aucune subtilité et il est par exemple *impossible de bloquer une route* en construisant une puissante base stellaire dans un système : l’ennemi pourra toujours contourner.


Semble s'être embrouiller le gugusse  :tired:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est regrettable, plus rien ne va empêcher de se farcir un voisin en une seule fois.


Les malus sont assez brutaux quand même. Pas de gain d'influence/unity, ça représente un stop net à la progression de ce côté là, et peut faire chuter dans l'influence deficit avec les malus additionnels à l'happyness qui en découlent. Ajoutons les -20% happyness qui représentent un gros cassage de gueule de la prod, prod souvent assez tendue en temps de guerre quand faut remplacer les ships et que toutes les flottes sont en vol.

Donc c'est clairement plus un état de "surchauffe" pour boucler un conflit tenable sur un très court laps de temps qu'une façon de pouvoir rester en état de guerre permanent et finir par un status quo.


Après, wiper un ennemi sur une guerre nécessite quand même d'avoir des claims sur tous ses systèmes centraux. Ce qui représente un investissement non négligeable en influence. En gros, si tu arrives à encaisser le coût des claims, les malus de high war exhaustion et toutes les modifs faites pour avantager l'underdog potentiel défenseur, tu mérites probablement ta victoire.  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Semble s'être embrouiller le gugusse


Soit ça, soit il a pas testé assez longtemps pour s'apercevoir qu'il y avait des FTL inhibitors, ce qui est assez inquiétant. :tired:

----------


## Megiddo

Ouais, à voir, les malus peuvent être intéressants dans le sens que tu soulignes, pour leur impact sur les relations diplo également, mais c'est vrai que sur du late game où on fait cavalier seul avec un gros empire ça aura sans doute moins d'incidence. Mais à ce niveau avancé de la partie, un all-in envisageable, pourquoi pas après tout.

Après, malgré ce status quo automatique à calibrer, je crains pas la lassitude de guerre actuelle. Ca oblige à bien cadrer sa défense avec des "têtes de pont" sur les lanes d'accès (starbases, inhibitors, techs, ranges, auras...il y a de quoi faire), mesurer ses objectifs offensifs et assurer un déploiement bien organisé (par exemple en faisant un roulement de flottes pour faire une attaque contre des planètes limitrophes par vagues successives. Si on dispose en plus de bonus de désengagement, ça permet de bien faire gonfler la WE d'un défenseur en l'obligeant à défendre et donc à perdre des unités dans l'espace, au sol, en occupant temporairement son territoire à plusieurs reprises, en le lurant ailleurs par un autre chemin d'accès ou avec un jump... tout en préservant nos unités de meilleure façon...). En partant trop large, avec trop d'objectifs ou en se dispersant sur des objectifs mineurs à ce moment là, avec une méthode décousue, on se retrouve vite avec une géométrie bien plus variable qui nous pousse à revoir nos objectifs à la baisse, ou accepter une trêve désavantageuse. J'ai pas l'impression non plus que ça avantage systématiquement le défenseur si on fait de bons contre-builds sur les techs de flottes. 

Le délai entre deux guerres imposant certaines limites, on se retrouve avec des guerres plus mesurées mais plus stratégiques, plus construites dans le temps, surtout quand la cible a un territoire étendu. Ou qu'on veut vraiment protéger une zone importante.

Et puis que ça fait du bien d'avoir un peu plus de tactique, avec entre autres plusieurs flottes, des contraintes ou objectifs de terrain anticipables, des chantiers navals plus proches de la ligne de front, des défenses statiques qui rentrent enfin en ligne de compte, plutôt que les gros blobs pré-2.0...

C'est un système à calibrer, certes, de plus je n'ai pas encore un retour sur expérience suffisant, mais c'est un système qui se montre assez bien maîtrisable en fin de compte. Mieux qu'avant de mon petit point de vue.

----------


## thorkol

C'est peut être pas plus mal les modifs sur le statut quo au vu de ma dernière partie. Je suis dans un coin de galaxie en jouant fanatique pacifiste (autant dire que je m'étale), l'essentiel de ma partie a été d'avoir les marauders (j'étais pile à côté d'un d'entre eux) qui vont piller une autre civilisation et qui en profite au passage pour me péter toutes les mines.

Je me prends l'évènement Great Khan sur les marauders installés à côté de chez moi, j'ai pris très cher et au moment où il commence à être à sec de flottes (j'en avais pété une à 41k et probablement 2 ou 3 à 27k pièce) et que je m'apprête à récupérer les systèmes qu'il m'a piqué. Paf paix vassalisé mon empire coupé en deux.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est peut être pas plus mal les modifs sur le statut quo au vu de ma dernière partie. Je suis dans un coin de galaxie en jouant fanatique pacifiste (autant dire que je m'étale), l'essentiel de ma partie a été d'avoir les marauders (j'étais pile à côté d'un d'entre eux) qui vont piller une autre civilisation et qui en profite au passage pour me péter toutes les mines.
> 
> Je me prends l'évènement Great Khan sur les marauders installés à côté de chez moi, j'ai pris très cher et au moment où il commence à être à sec de flottes (j'en avais pété une à 41k et probablement 2 ou 3 à 27k pièce) et que je m'apprête à récupérer les systèmes qu'il m'a piqué. Paf paix vassalisé mon empire coupé en deux.


Pas sur que ça t'ai réellement aidé. L'event du Great Khan est violent tel quel, mais revenir avec les malus cités plus haut en plus ça me semblerait chaudard. Après te bile pas trop, 

Spoiler Alert! 


à la mort du Khan y'a des options qui s'ouvriront à toi.

  :;):

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Tu ne confondrais pas avec les Maraudeurs ? Si seulement les pirates de mes parties pouvait être corruptible


Oui effectivement, les maraudeurs. My bad.

----------


## Megiddo

> Après te bile pas trop, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> à la mort du Khan y'a des options qui s'ouvriront à toi.


T'as eu 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'occasion de pouvoir le sniper

?  :Bave:

----------


## Lord of Pain

Je trouve cette version 2.0 très intéressante..
On a bien entendu tous développé nos petites habitudes et stratégies sur Stellaris jusqu'ici, qui ne servent plus à rien. Je commence, je construis 3 vaisseaux scientifiques et j'engage les scienti... merdeuh... les scientifiques se font payer avec de l'energie et plus des points d'influences.
Le coût d'entretient des vaisseaux a aussi sensiblement augmenter, voilà qui explique pourquoi je suis quasi toujours en manque de minéraux et peine à monter quelque petites flottes pour protéger mon empire des attaques de pirates, qui donne quand même un peu de sel dans la phase de développement. Mais ca reste gérable, je sacrifie mon habituel expansion et reste sur mes 3 petites planète pour l'instant, construit 2 forteresses que j'éssai de placer de facon stratégique, 3 flottes de 1K qui couvrent les bordures inexplorées, et je grignotte de plus en plus de territoire en direction de mes futurs vassau..., euh voisins. 
Jusqu'a ce que je tombe sur les marodeurs du futur Khan qui occupent 3 systèmes avec une flotte de 37K, et m'envoie une flotte de 8K pour me péter la gueule. J'ai l'impression qu'ils n'utilisent pas trop la défense à point, ni les missiles. J'ai des missile en masse mais je sais pas si je ferait le poids contre une flotte 2 fois plus grande, mais tentons peut-être que ca passe. Tu parles, le temps que je puisse rassembler mes flottes et les envoyer unis à la bataille, mes 2 forteresses ont été détruites, et un long tracé de destruction et pillage sillonne mon empire, ma flotte arrive bien entendu après l'heure du crime et se fait violer plus tard quand la horde essaye de retourner chez elle.

Le truc marrant c'est que je n'étais même pas la cible du pillage, mais l'empire qui se trouvait de l'autre côté. Donc après 5 fois j'ai finalement laissé un corridor de libre ou je ne construit rien du tout et fait gaffe de ne pas laisser trainer un vaisseau sur le chemin. Est-ce un bug ou c'est voulu? Je trouve pas mal du tout l'idée d'une horde de pirate que chacun puisse engager, mais en début de partie être confronté à une faction qui a 100ans de technologie d'avance et qui est 2 à 10x plus puissante est quelque peu abusé à mon goût.

Plus pénible c'est la lenteur des déplacements. Alors oui ca va me pousser à réflechir sur le placement des flottes et éviter de faire le stack de la mort. Mais au niveau exploration et gestion c'est plus emmerdant qu'autre chose. Si on a donné une bonne dose de stratégie on a aussi enlevé du dynamisme. A terme j'ai l'impression que le jeu va plutôt te pousser à construire une ligne maginot de l'espace qui pendant qu'elle se fera détruire, permettra à ta flotte d'arriver à temps. Idem pour le déplacement des vaisseaux scientifiques et de constructions. Un trajet qui durait 6 mois avant prend 2-3 ans maintenant c'est certes plus "réaliste" mais foutrement pas fun, sans parler des quêtes lié aux anomalies qu'on peut rater à cause de ca. A ce niveau la j'aurais personnelement voulu que le placement d'un poste avancé dans un système fasse l'effet d'une route ou un phare et augmente la vitesse subluminique des vaisseaux présent.

je pourrais aussi parler de la lassitude de guerre qui pourrait être une bonne idée mais produit des résultats un peu étrange. 
Si j'étais mauvaise langue je dirais qu'ils ont ralenti la dynamique au départ pour qu'on soit encore occuper en mid-game avec plus de micro gestion. Mais honnêtement outre le fait qu'il y a encore pas mal de boulot au niveau du réequilibrage, le jeu prend une bonne direction et il faut prendre le patch 2.0 comme un nouveau départ et oublié ses habitudes.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> T'as eu 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'occasion de pouvoir le sniper
> 
> ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Même pas, il est mort de maladie. Après sa mort les maraudeurs sont devenus un empire lambda et ont proposé une fédération.

  ::XD::

----------


## Megiddo

> Plus pénible c'est la lenteur des déplacements. Alors oui ca va me pousser à réflechir sur le placement des flottes et éviter de faire le stack de la mort. Mais au niveau exploration et gestion c'est plus emmerdant qu'autre chose. Si on a donné une bonne dose de stratégie on a aussi enlevé du dynamisme.


Les bonus de Discovery font vraiment du bien en early, c'est clair. Difficile de s'en passer.




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Même pas, il est mort de maladie. Après sa mort les maraudeurs sont devenus un empire lambda et ont proposé une fédération.


  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Si vous atteignez 100 de WE, même si vous êtes en train d'éclater l'ennemi, y'aura un status quo automatique ou chacun repart avec ce qu'il occupe. Donc pensez à prendre ça en compte, et ne pas hésiter à signer le status quo une fois que l'adversaire est à 100 de WE et que vous occupez ce qui vous va bien plutôt que de risquer une riposte au mauvais moment et un status quo automatique qui vous serait moins favorable.


En l'état actuel la WE sanctionne celui qui essaie de jouer bien. Celui qui balance ses flottes de corvettes low tech comme un gros sale pour capper un maximum de système en un minimum de temps, gagne. Il sera à 100% de WE avant l'autre mais ca n'a pas d'incidence. Par contre celui qui est en face en train de reconstituer sa production court "contre la montre" parce qu'à 100%, c'est fini, il perd les claims possédés par l'adversaire. C'est absolument moche parce que les corvettes se remplacent pour pas cher très vite.

----------


## Megiddo

Point intéressant, mais c'est pas l'expérience que j'en ai pour l'instant. Pas de manière généralisée en tout cas.

Au contraire, si tu joues bien en défensif, tu peux laisser quelques petites flottes low-tech venir caper deux, voire trois ou quatre systèmes si elles les rushent trop rapidement. Elles vont en conséquence accuser de bonnes pertes face à tes défenses statiques et accumuler une WE assez conséquente sur les combats spatiaux. Toi, un peu sur le combat spatial et peut-être un peu en combat au sol ou en occupation (cette dernière "amortissant" assez bien la WE en début de guerre, par rapport aux autres stats j'ai l'impression), selon la configuration, mais beaucoup moins en attrition et sur le pourcif général.

Tout ça sans trop engager tes flottes défensives que tu vas laisser en seconde ligne. Ensuite, l'adversaire ne pouvant pas faire du "flux tendu" pour renforcer ses flottes en maintenant la pression sur zone, tu as un timing pour reprendre les secteurs à moindre coût et contre-attaquer derrière avec des flottes quasi max, sans avoir une grosse opposition. Tu pourras donc aller chercher tes objectifs de guerre plus facilement, puis garder ces zones capturées plus longtemps et plus efficacement (et puis tu peux aussi lurer un peu l'IA qui fait des progrès mais c'est pas top encore).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> En l'état actuel la WE sanctionne celui qui essaie de jouer bien. Celui qui balance ses flottes de corvettes low tech comme un gros sale pour capper un maximum de système en un minimum de temps, gagne. Il sera à 100% de WE avant l'autre mais ca n'a pas d'incidence. Par contre celui qui est en face en train de reconstituer sa production court "contre la montre" parce qu'à 100%, c'est fini, il perd les claims possédés par l'adversaire. C'est absolument moche parce que les corvettes se remplacent pour pas cher très vite.


Je joue contre l'IA et j'ai pas encore été mis face à cette situation, mais je vois pas vraiment ce qu'il y a à redire sur cette stratégie. Si jamais le défenseur est incapable de défendre (via flottes ou def statiques), diviser ses forces pour occuper un maximum de terrain parait totalement bien joué. Après charge au défenseur de faire en sorte de ne pas laisser de multiples flottes moisies occuper les systèmes claimés par l'adversaire. 

D'autant qu'avec des flottes bien construites en défense, l'avantage est clairement au défenseur puisqu'il peut réparer à chaque station, plus rapidement et pour moins cher que ce qu'il faudra pour reconstruire un blob de corvettes low tech.

Après si le défenseur est en si mauvaise posture qu'il est incapable de se défendre dans cette situation, c'est normal aussi que l’agresseur ai la part du lion, au moins sur cet engagement là. Il sera toujours temps de reconstruire ses forces et de déclarer une guerre pour libérer les territoires occupés plus tard (c'est là que sera le comeback, plutôt que de se faire dans le même conflit).

----------


## Aramchek

> Tu parles, le temps que je puisse rassembler mes flottes et les envoyer unis à la bataille, mes 2 forteresses ont été détruites, et un long tracé de destruction et pillage sillonne mon empire, ma flotte arrive bien entendu après l'heure du crime et se fait violer plus tard quand la horde essaye de retourner chez elle.


Les marauders allégorie  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> En l'état actuel la WE sanctionne celui qui essaie de jouer bien. Celui qui balance ses flottes de corvettes low tech comme un gros sale pour capper un maximum de système en un minimum de temps, gagne. Il sera à 100% de WE avant l'autre mais ca n'a pas d'incidence. Par contre celui qui est en face en train de reconstituer sa production court "contre la montre" parce qu'à 100%, c'est fini, il perd les claims possédés par l'adversaire. C'est absolument moche parce que les corvettes se remplacent pour pas cher très vite.


Retours à la case dépars d'il y a quelques temps en somme  ::ninja:: 
Vais tenter le coups, car après avoir piquer un pauvre système à un essaim (autre partie que précédemment montrée), me suis fait ouvrir en 2 par une flotte 2x supérieur à la mienne...
Une raison pourquoi les flottes IA sont toujours supérieur aux miennes en terme de puissance pour des territoires équivalent ?  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et fun de revoir l'IA spammer les cuirassés  ::ninja:: 




> Après si le défenseur est en si mauvaise posture qu'il est incapable de se défendre dans cette situation, c'est normal aussi que l’agresseur ai la part du lion, au moins sur cet engagement là. Il sera toujours temps de reconstruire ses forces et de déclarer une guerre pour libérer les territoires occupés plus tard (c'est là que sera le comeback, plutôt que de se faire dans le même conflit).


Vue que l'IA a tendance à attaquer quand elle me dépasse largement en puissance de flotte, perdre semble toujours handicapant au point de rendre une reconquête hasardeuse.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les marauders allégorie  
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...3%A1rbaros.jpg


Faut dire que les gars de Paradox ne se sont pas trop casser le cu pour les noms  ::ninja::

----------


## Kitano Must Die

> Les malus sont assez brutaux quand même. Pas de gain d'influence/unity, ça représente un stop net à la progression de ce côté là, et peut faire chuter dans l'influence deficit avec les malus additionnels à l'happyness qui en découlent. Ajoutons les -20% happyness qui représentent un gros cassage de gueule de la prod, prod souvent assez tendue en temps de guerre quand faut remplacer les ships et que toutes les flottes sont en vol.
> 
> Donc c'est clairement plus un état de "surchauffe" pour boucler un conflit tenable sur un très court laps de temps qu'une façon de pouvoir rester en état de guerre permanent et finir par un status quo.


Je joue IA exterminateur, donc j'ai un point de vue biaisé vu que tout est gagnable sur le terrain et qu'en plus le bonheur osef
Mais sans WE limitant, mon voisin je l'aurai bouffé en une seule fois plutôt que d'attendre qu'il se blinde d'accords défensifs.

----------


## Nov

> Une raison pourquoi les flottes IA sont toujours supérieur aux miennes en terme de puissance pour des territoires équivalent ?


D'après ce que j'ai pu constater, L'IA dépasse (parfois largement) sa capacité navale si elle en a les moyens. Donc, à voir si ça vient de là.

----------


## nephyl

J'ai relancé une partie, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas joué. 

Là j'ai une faction de maraudeurs de 3 systèmes qui viennent de faire pop plus de 100k de vaisseaux du jours au lendemain et qui ravage un bout de mon empire. Impossible de répliquer, j'ai même pas 20k vaisseau. 

C'est l'event grand Khan dont parle Gimpster Jovial ?

Je fais quoi ? Je les laisse s'étendre en espérant que l'event arrive à sa fin avant qu'il n'atteigne mes système centraux? Ou je me rend et devient vassale le temps que ça passe ?
Si seulement il pouvait attaquer l'empire déchu qui est à côté de lui ça m'arrangerait.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Retours à la case dépars d'il y a quelques temps en somme 
> Vais tenter le coups, car après avoir piquer un pauvre système à un essaim (autre partie que précédemment montrée), me suis fait ouvrir en 2 par une flotte 2x supérieur à la mienne...
> Une raison pourquoi les flottes IA sont toujours supérieur aux miennes en terme de puissance pour des territoires équivalent ?


L'IA a des bonus de prod et de coût d'upkeep vraisemblablement, pour compenser les faiblesses de ses choix, même en normal. Parfois ça donne des trucs un peu wtf ouais.




> Vue que l'IA a tendance à attaquer quand elle me dépasse largement en puissance de flotte, perdre semble toujours handicapant au point de rendre une reconquête hasardeuse.


Ah mais perdre est toujours handicapant, c'est sur. Après le choix atm quand ça dégringole c'est souvent de perdre le doigt ou perdre le bras. 

Sinon, tu as dix ans a minima entre deux guerres. Si c'est pas suffisant pour remonter une force de frappe digne de ce nom et/ou récupérer des alliés, y'a des chances que tu aies été bcoup trop en retard pour retourner le premier conflit de toutes façons, status quo ou pas. Reste ensuite l'option de rester à l'écoute de la situation de l'ennemi en question, et de profiter qu'il soit dans un autre conflit pour l'attaquer au bon moment aussi.

Après perso je suis habitué à EU4, donc ça me choque pas que perdre fasse partie du jeu. Au final c'est plus les conditions de victoire pas géniales de Stellaris qui rendent la chose problématique, mais je milite pour un système de points comme dans les autres GS depuis le début c'est pas un hasard.

----------


## Tenebris

En quoi je peux être considéré xenophage par mes voisins alors que je joue des robots xenophiles qui se nourrissent de piles?

----------


## Roguellnir

> En quoi je peux être considéré xenophage par mes voisins alors que je joue des robots xenophiles qui se nourrissent de piles?


J'ai pris 450 de ce malus hier, après avoir malencontreusement "nettoyé" toute la population organique sur quelques mondes fraîchement conquis.

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai en effet plumé un voisin encombrant, un genre de poulets de l'espace xenophobes qui n'avaient que des productions d'énergie sur les planètes que j'ai prises. 
Pour autant je ne les ai pas mangés, mais vu qu'ils servaient à rien je les ai purgés( j'avais le malus xenophage avant).
Du coup, est ce que xenophage c'est leur façon de nous dire que nous sommes de sales warmongers tueurs de space chickens ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pour autant je ne les ai pas mangés


C'est exactement ce que dirait la propagande de l'empire alien qui vient de bouffer son voisin. :tired:

----------


## Roguellnir

Tu jouais un Hive-Mind ou Machine Intelligence ? Genre un empire qui n'accepte que sa population ?

Moi je voulais juste pas de detritus organiques sur mes belles planètes-machine, c'est purement un genocide esthétique, rien de raciste.

----------


## Tenebris

Je joue des robots oui.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je suis assez dubitatif sur le fait que l'e*X*pension est indexée sur l'Influence. Alors ok, je comprends que ça lisse le système de revendication et ça permet que personne ne soit totalement largué mais les Empires finissent par se ressembler et les bonus d'Influence deviennent indispensables pour ceux qui veulent s'étendre horizontalement. Et à part choisir les bons bonus dès le départ, je vois pas bien comment faire la différence sur ce point.

C'est mon seul bémol, je trouve les autres changements de Apocalypse bienvenu.

----------


## Tiax

> En quoi je peux être considéré xenophage par mes voisins alors que je joue des robots xenophiles qui se nourrissent de piles?


J'ai eu la même avec un empire machine, ce qu'il s'est passé c'est que les populations organique sur un monde fraîchement conquis étaient "dissoutes" pour en faire de l'énergie électrique, good times.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Et à part choisir les bons bonus dès le départ, je vois pas bien comment faire la différence sur ce point.


Satisfaire tes factions, déclarer des rivaux, gagner des guerres avec certains wargoals, certaines anomalies/events en donnent, et opérer un protectorat aussi IIRC.

----------


## Megiddo

Un premier retour intéressant sur les carriers/strike crafts version 2.0 : Nouvelles classifications, comportements par défaut, toucher, évasion, DPS, buffs, comparaisons...

----------


## Da-Soth

> Satisfaire tes factions, déclarer des rivaux, gagner des guerres avec certains wargoals, certaines anomalies/events en donnent, et opérer un protectorat aussi IIRC.


Ce sont des outils dispo pour tous à part pour les Essaims.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ce sont des outils dispo pour tous à part pour les Essaims.


Oui, mais je vois pas le rapport.  :tired: 

Bon sinon patch 2.0.1 en ligne :




> Hi all, Jamor here.
> 
> Thanks again for all your valuable feedback on 2.0/Apocalypse. Any update this size is going to have a lot of moving parts and we've been taking the time since release to target some high-value fixes. In the interest of getting them in to your hands sooner, I'm doing a 2.0.1 hotfix right now.
> 
> REST ASSURED, WE ARE NOT DONE WITH POST-LAUNCH SUPPORT FOR 2.0
> 
> Every patch balances completeness with speed, there are more fixes coming when we have time to implement and test them.
> 
> Here's the contents of this patch:
> ...

----------


## Tenebris

> J'ai eu la même avec un empire machine, ce qu'il s'est passé c'est que les populations organique sur un monde fraîchement conquis étaient "dissoutes" pour en faire de l'énergie électrique, good times.


AAAAAAAAaaaaaa, ceci explique cela. Je me demandais comment ces poulets de l'espace pouvaient vivre avec seulement des cases produisant de l'énergie ( 6 énergie par case). En fait, sans le savoir, j'étais en train de les matrixer. Si je l'avais su, je ne les aurais pas purgés du coup, ils l'auraient fait tout seuls  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Oui, mais je vois pas le rapport.


Et bien je vois pas en quoi tu ne comprends pas. Je répète. L'expansion est indexée aux points d'influence. Si tout le monde gagne plus ou moins le même nombre de points d'influence, tout le monde s'étend de la même façon et de manière uniforme. Il y a aucune stratégie la dedans. A la limite, on peut faire le choix de verrouiller un choke point lointain en payant plus cher mais c'est bien la seule chose qui déroge à cette règle.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Et bien je vois pas en quoi tu ne comprends pas. Je répète. L'expansion est indexée aux points d'influence. Si tout le monde gagne plus ou moins le même nombre de points d'influence, tout le monde s'étend de la même façon et de manière uniforme. Il y a aucune stratégie la dedans. A la limite, on peut faire le choix de verrouiller un choke point lointain en payant plus cher mais c'est bien la seule chose qui déroge à cette règle.


Le rapport que je ne vois pas c'est pourquoi ça te choque que tout le monde (sauf les hive minds) aient accès aux mêmes mécanismes de génération d'influence. La différence se créera dans la capacité à optimiser ces mécanismes. 

D'ailleurs, je vois pas en quoi le fait que chacun s'étende de la même façon serait d'une quelconque manière liée à une absence de stratégie. Dire que tout le monde fait la même chose donc c'est pas stratégique c'est comme de dire que les échecs ne sont pas stratégiques vu que les deux joueurs font la même chose.

Personne n'est obligé de prendre tous les systèmes à portée dès qu'il le peut, c'est même déconseillé vu que ça coûte pas mal de ressources et d'upkeep, surtout en début de partie (en plus d'augmenter les coûts des trads). Savoir quoi prendre, quand le prendre et quoi en faire, autant de choix qui font carrément partie de la stratégie imho.

----------


## xlight111x

Ah le fait de conquérir un système augment le coût des traditions ?

Mince, moi qui commençait à m'étendre comme un sac.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ah le fait de conquérir un système augment le coût des traditions ?
> 
> Mince, moi qui commençait à m'étendre comme un sac.


Yep, faut faire gaffe.  :^_^:

----------


## IriK

> Ah le fait de conquérir un système augment le coût des traditions ?
> 
> Mince, moi qui commençait à m'étendre comme un sac.


On est 2, et j'crois aussi que ça à aussi une incidence sur le couts des techs (a vérifier).
Moi qui était resté sur le fait que c'était uniquement la populations qui augmentait son couts  ::|: 




> L'IA a des bonus de prod et de coût d'upkeep vraisemblablement, pour compenser les faiblesses de ses choix, même en normal. Parfois ça donne des trucs un peu wtf ouais.


Bon bah plus qu'a espérer qu'en facile elle ne triche pas  ::lol:: 




> Ah mais perdre est toujours handicapant, c'est sur. Après le choix atm quand ça dégringole c'est souvent de perdre le doigt ou perdre le bras.


Vue comme c'est partie.




> Après perso je suis habitué à EU4, donc ça me choque pas que perdre fasse partie du jeu. Au final c'est plus les conditions de victoire pas géniales de Stellaris qui rendent la chose problématique, mais je milite pour un système de points comme dans les autres GS depuis le début c'est pas un hasard.


Oui, j'suis aussi un vétéran des autres Paradox, mais savoir que tout ça sera perdu rien qu'avec un statu quo me trou le cul  :tired: 
(presque 1/5 de mon essaim)





Pris en sandwitch par 2 empires qui s'additionnant supplante ma flotte (pourtant à 30.k au début), et vue l'impossibilité de faire des paix séparer, ai essayer de défendre les meubles, ce qui fut pire qu'espérer...
Et se rajoute l'autre chacal à ma frontière oriental qui occupe juste un pauvre système (p'tit co*****, t'aurait déglinguer ta **** quand j'aurais pu).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> On est 2, et j'crois aussi que ça à aussi une incidence sur le couts des techs (a vérifier).


Je confirme :

----------


## IriK

> Je confirme :
> 
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/i...b43d05444b.png


Comme si le retard de prod en cas d'expansion suffisait pas déjà  :tired: 
Ah et compris pourquoi, en partie l'IA a autans de vaisseaux : elle spam les points d'ancrages sur ses bases  :Facepalm:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Comme si le retard de prod en cas d'expansion suffisait pas déjà 
> Ah et compris pourquoi, en partie l'IA a autans de vaisseaux : elle spam les points d'ancrages sur ses bases


Bah c'est normal non? Je fais pareil.

----------


## IriK

> Bah c'est normal non? Je fais pareil.


Il y a petit défaut de paramétrage si en 2375 l'IA à 5 module sur 6 étant des points d'ancrages (à la frontière), à ce demander à quoi servent la douzaines d'autres différents  :tired:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Il y a petit défaut de paramétrage si en 2375 l'IA à 5 module sur 6 étant des points d'ancrages (à la frontière), à ce demander à quoi servent la douzaines d'autres différents


Ca veut dire que t'as pas affaire à un empire qui turtle et qui est là pour te faire la peau.  ::trollface:: 

Non sérieusement, à la frontière ça n'a pas de sens en effet.

----------


## Megiddo

C'est pas si bête, dans la mesure où comme tu dis l'IA est plutôt portée sur l'offensive avec les flottes. Ca lui fait un surplus de pop à envoyer en guerre. Elle doit garder ses shipyards un peu en retrait voire dans des core systems. En défense elle pourrait switcher sur des canons ou des hangars par exemple, mais je suppose qu'elle a fait des plates-formes de défense en parallèle.

En bâtiments elle a quoi sur cette starbase limitrophe par curiosité? du débuff?

J'ai l'impression qu'une des grandes forces des starbases, c'est justement leur modularité en fin de compte, en fonction de la situation ou du build qu'on va rechercher. On peut downgrader une starbase anciennement en bordure en simple outpost après avoir conquis plus de terrain et uper bien correctement celles qui se retrouvent de fait en limite de territoire, surtout lorsque le contact avec les frontières du voisin est fait. Et spécialement avec des rivaux.

Le fait de démanteler un module ou un bâtiment ne coûte rien en plus et la reconstruction se fait assez vite dans un second temps. J'aime bien ce principe de pouvoir faire des roulements en upgradant ou downgradant les starbases, c'est une bonne mécanique secondaire de jeu.

Après faut dire que t'as 3 fronts à gérer, le placement joue pas en ta faveur c'est clair  :tired:

----------


## IriK

> En bâtiments elle a quoi sur cette starbase limitrophe par curiosité? du débuff?





> Il y a petit défaut de paramétrage si en 2375 l'IA à 5 module sur 6 étant des points d'ancrages (*à la frontière*), à ce demander à quoi servent la douzaines d'autres différents


 ::ninja::

----------


## Megiddo

Bâtiments (constructions), pas modules.  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Bâtiments (constructions), pas modules.


Que des _Bureau Logistique de la Flotte_, donc bon, d'où mon quote  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

> Non sérieusement, à la frontière ça n'a pas de sens en effet.


J'ai une frontière commune avec une IA classique depuis le début de ma partie, complètement encerclée. Les relations restent bonnes malgré le -100 de tensions frontalières, alors j'ai rempli mes stations de points d'ancrage sur les goulots d’étranglement et je surveille pour modifier à temps si cela se dégrade. En attendant ça me permet d'avoir la première flotte de l'univers et de ne pas perdre de place sur les stations ou c'est vraiment tendu. Genre le long des maraudeurs dont je viens encore de casser une flotte.




> J'ai l'impression qu'une des grandes forces des starbases, c'est justement leur modularité en fin de compte, en fonction de la situation ou du build qu'on va rechercher. On peut downgrader une starbase anciennement en bordure en simple outpost après avoir conquis plus de terrain et uper bien correctement celles qui se retrouvent de fait en limite de territoire, surtout lorsque le contact avec les frontières du voisin est fait. Et spécialement avec des rivaux.


Voila, je dois être à ma 4° que j'ai downgrade et j'en ai complètement transformées deux autres. 

Petit retour sur le reste de ma partie en Life seeded, fanatique spiritualiste, égalitariste, démocratique : 
Pour l'instant tout va bien mais ça va surement se gâter sur les crises. J'ai pop  à proximité de maraudeurs que j'ai du combattre tout du long. Dont un qui me bloquait complètement le passage en début de partie et m'a bien martyrisé. Impossible de faire la guerre aux IA en même temps. J'ai aussi rencontré trois sympathiques voisins endormis qui m'ont gentiment laissé tranquille et qui vont gentiment me botter le cul quand ils vont se réveiller. 
Du coup je n'ai pas pu choisir ou m'étendre, genre en sécurité vers le cœur de la galaxie. J'ai accaparé un bon tier de la frange extérieure (spirale à 4 branches, 1000 étoiles) en snipant les choke point et je commence à repeindre pour soutenir mon développement. J'ai aussi visé une enclave d'artistes pour l'income d'unité qui est assez faible avec une seule planète. Je ne sais pas si c'est raisonnable mais une enclave de curator venait d'être détruite lorsque je l'ai découverte, c'est ma première partie avec cette extension. 
Pour compenser la distance je joue donc sur mes flottes, c'est fou le gain de vitesse avec un bon amiral. A côté de ça j'ai développé mes relations avec les voisins qui possèdent des trous de ver intéressants, ça m'est très utile pour redéployer rapidement d'une extrémité à l'autre. (De mémoire j'ai du augmenter le curseur de 1 dans la génération pour avoir de quoi découvrir le système). Par contre j'ai tendance à entretenir plus de vaisseaux de construction ou scientifiques qu'avant, je ne compte plus les event ratés à cause de leur lenteur. 
Je caracole en tête par rapport aux autres empires classiques avec une seule colonie minuscule (la seule Gaïa que j'ai trouvée qui n'était pas consacrée, sur 5 en comptant ma planète de départ). J'en ai consacré une autre, ça n'a pas l'air de les déranger que je m'incruste et personne ne devrait me la voler celle là.
Désormais je blinde mon système mère à coups d'habitats et j'ai eu la chance de faire pop la Cybrex à deux systèmes du mien. Je me doute que je vais prendre cher si l'un des trois zouaves se réveil mais j'ai la profondeur pour encaisser un temps et je devrais pouvoir capitaliser sur ce cœur de mégastructures. 

En tout cas, difficile de concurrencer l'IA en early game avec une seule planète, même une 25 avec une population heureuse. Ça coûte cher de s'étendre mais ça m'a permis d'investir mes ressources en attendant d'avoir les techs pour développer mon système principal. Faudra seulement ne pas se planter au moment de faire la bascule.

Je reviens vers vous pour vous dire quand j'aurai échoué lamentablement.  :Emo:

----------


## Megiddo

> Que des _Bureau Logistique de la Flotte_, donc bon, d'où mon quote


Ca se tient, elle fait une starbase spé sur la pop d'armée. Le placement frontalier est, certes, pas super optimisé, à moins qu'elle joue beaucoup sur ce levier dans son build et n'ait pas encore pris d'attaques sur son territoire. Va lui mettre quelques coups de boutoir, elle va sûrement changer son fusil d'épaule.  :^_^:

----------


## nephyl

> J'ai relancé une partie, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas joué. 
> 
> Là j'ai une faction de maraudeurs de 3 systèmes qui viennent de faire pop plus de 100k de vaisseaux du jours au lendemain et qui ravage un bout de mon empire. Impossible de répliquer, j'ai même pas 20k vaisseau. 
> 
> C'est l'event grand Khan dont parle Gimpster Jovial ?
> 
> Je fais quoi ? Je les laisse s'étendre en espérant que l'event arrive à sa fin avant qu'il n'atteigne mes système centraux? Ou je me rend et devient vassale le temps que ça passe ?
> Si seulement il pouvait attaquer l'empire déchu qui est à côté de lui ça m'arrangerait.


Je me répond: c'est bien cet event Grand Kahn et ça ne sert à rien de résister apparemment.
J'ai relancé une partie et je suis de nouveau à coté d'un marauder et de nouveau j'ai cet event.  ::rolleyes::  J'ai capitulé rapidement cet fois et je vais voir ce qu'il se passe une fois que le Kahn est mort. 
La prochaine fois je sens que je vais mettre 0 maraudeurs.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je confirme :
> 
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/i...b43d05444b.png


Arf! c'est pour ça que ca n'avance pas. Je ne comprenais pas comment avec 3 planètes à peine mais plein de systèmes occupés, j'étais autant en peine pour faire de la tech.

----------


## Da-Soth

C'est pour lisser les blobs et éviter de tuer la partie en s'étendant. Par contre si on s'étend horizontalement, il ne faut pas hésiter à spammer les bâtiments de science et les stations de recherches et faire des bâtiments qui augmentent l'Unité.

----------


## Darkath

> Je me répond: c'est bien cet event Grand Kahn et ça ne sert à rien de résister apparemment.
> J'ai relancé une partie et je suis de nouveau à coté d'un marauder et de nouveau j'ai cet event.  J'ai capitulé rapidement cet fois et je vais voir ce qu'il se passe une fois que le Kahn est mort. 
> La prochaine fois je sens que je vais mettre 0 maraudeurs.


Hésite pas a retarder le "mid game" dans les paramètres du jeu si tu veux avoir le temps d'être plus fort avant l'event aussi.

----------


## Anonyme899

Les marauders utilisent les wormholes.  :Vibre:

----------


## silence

J'ai l'impression que toutes les IA le font. Par contre jusque là elles ne me semblent pas les considérer  comme un point d'intérêt dans leur expension.  Je crois bien qu'elles ne s'étendent à travers qu'après avoir été bloquées dans leur extension classique.

----------


## nephyl

> Hésite pas a retarder le "mid game" dans les paramètres du jeu si tu veux avoir le temps d'être plus fort avant l'event aussi.


J'ai hésité à le faire mais je voulais avoir une timeline standard avec un jeu équilibré. 

Sur cette seconde partie, j'avais Sirius (je joue les Nations Unies) à 1 saut de leur empire. J'y ai construit une station à l'avant-dernier stade d'évolution avec le max de stations de défenses (13 ou 14 de mémoire). J'y ai parqué ma flotte à 20K en me mettant bien à coté des défense. Le Kahn est arrivé avec sa flotte principale à 40k et m'a pulvérisé comme de rien. 
S'il faut une flotte de 40-50k pour lui résister, ça voudrait dire que je pourrais également les exterminer avant que l'event n'arrive.

----------


## Megiddo

Oui, j'ai également l'impression qu'il y a une fenêtre d'opportunité pour ça.

Au niveau des techs, de la compo des flottes, tu as pu essayer d'optimiser le contre (est-ce qu'ils sont plus boucliers ou hull, es-tu gagnant sur les ranges ou les rapports armes/défenses)?

Je suppose que tu fais tout ça également(je patauge encore un peu sur cet aspect pour ma part^^), mais c'est vrai qu'à partir d'un certain stade dans la partie, il est plus rapide et moins coûteux de mettre à jour une flotte pour contrer un ennemi spécifique, plutôt que de garder des modèles "multi-usage" et de faire du softcounter par le nombre. Ca peut aussi lisser un peu les rapports de force bruts en termes de nombres, malgré le fait qu'ils aient bien souvent une avance claire sur les tiers de vaisseaux de manière générale.

Et puis recruter de l'amiral très tôt aussi, conseil basique, certes, mais c'est vrai qu'à titre personnel je le fais pas encore de façon optimale.

En outre, le gestionnaire des flottes...ça aide par certains aspects mais l'ergonomie est encore assez rugueuse...

----------


## nephyl

> Oui, j'ai également l'impression qu'il y a une fenêtre d'opportunité pour ça.
> 
> Au niveau des techs, de la compo des flottes, tu as pu essayer d'optimiser le contre (est-ce qu'ils sont plus boucliers ou hull, es-tu gagnant sur les ranges ou les rapports armes/défenses)?
> 
> Je suppose que tu fais tout ça également(je patauge encore un peu sur cet aspect pour ma part^^), mais c'est vrai qu'à partir d'un certain stade dans la partie, il est plus rapide et moins coûteux de mettre à jour une flotte pour contrer un ennemi spécifique. Ca peut aussi lisser un peu les rapports de force bruts en termes de nombres, malgré le fait qu'ils aient bien souvent une avance claire sur les tiers de vaisseaux de manière générale.


Je n'ai pas opti mais vu la déculotté qu'à pris ma flotte je n'ai pas l'impression que ça aurait changé grand chose. il n'a perdu que 10% de cette flotte sur cette bataille. Sachant qu'en plus il a 3-4 autres flottes un peu plus petites qui pop en même temps.

----------


## Megiddo

Uep, c'est vrai que l'event est assez violent.

----------


## iHateWin

Salut les canards !

Certains d'entre vous jouent-ils avec les 2 mods liés: dynamic political events et Potent rebellion 2.0 ?

Avez vous un avis sur ces modes qui me semblent très sympas ?  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## xlight111x

Je ne les ai pas, mais j'avoue qu'ils me font de l’œil.

----------


## iHateWin

Ils sont traduits en Fr en plus il me semble.

----------


## IriK

> Ca se tient, elle fait une starbase spé sur la pop d'armée. Le placement frontalier est, certes, pas super optimisé, à moins qu'elle joue beaucoup sur ce levier dans son build et n'ait pas encore pris d'attaques sur son territoire. Va lui mettre quelques coups de boutoir, elle va sûrement changer son fusil d'épaule.


Pour rappel, l'essaim qui se faisait  dans mes screens ci-dessus, c'est le mien, donc pas trop en position de voir comment il aurait pu réagir  ::ninja:: 

Bon après, il c'est avérer qu'en fait l'occupation n'offre pas un gains totale lors d'un statu quo :

de ceci à cela >


J'comprend mieux le flegme de certain alors  :^_^: , et ça c'est même inversé par la suite  ::trollface:: 

Par contre, ce système de guerre par attrition marche bizarrement pour les affrontement contre empire déchus.
M'aura fallut 2 guerre pour ne serait-ce que gagner un district d'anneau monde.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bon après, il c'est avérer qu'en fait l'occupation n'offre pas un gains totale lors d'un statu quo :


Status quo = perds ce qui est occupé + claim, par les deux camps (si plusieurs ennemis claim un système, c'est celui qui a le claim le plus fort qui remporte la possession au status quo). En revanche si tu capitule tu perds ce qui est claim par l'attaquant, occupé ou pas.  :;): 

Après pour claim 1/5e de l'empire faut y aller niveau influence, ça se fait pas tout seul. Mais tu peux occuper plus que tes claims pour augmenter la WE ennemie, un peu comme dans EU où tu occupes tout un pays pour juste gratter 2 provinces au final.

----------


## LetoII

> Bon après, il c'est avérer qu'en fait l'occupation n'offre pas un gains totale lors d'un statu quo :


Il me semble avoir lu que seule les revendications occupées étaient gagnées lors du statu quo. Du coup il avait sans doute pas revendiqué le reste.

----------


## Darkath

> Il me semble avoir lu que seule les revendications occupées étaient gagnées lors du statu quo. Du coup il avait sans doute pas revendiqué le reste.


C'est exact et vu le coup en influence des claims en early/mid vs les gains d'influence, faut se lever tot pour conquérir plus de 10 systèmes d'un coup.

----------


## Gigax

Petite question : dans l'outliner, au niveau des vaisseaux, j'ai trois nombres et je comprend pas qu'est ce qui correspond à quoi. Par exemple j'ai ceci :



Pour la première ligne, ça correspond à cette flotte ci :



A quoi correspond ce 50 et ce 22 ? Le 50, je pense que c'est le maximum de vaisseaux (ou le poids des vaisseaux ?) contrôlables par ce leader et le second je sais pas du tout.
Et je sais d'autant moins que pour la seconde flotte, qui est composée de 20 corvettes (2 de plus que pour la première) c'est pourtant un chiffre inférieur ?!

----------


## IriK

Ouaip les coincoins, m'suis inquiéter pour pas grand chose donc  :^_^: 




> Petite question : dans l'outliner, au niveau des vaisseaux, j'ai trois nombres et je comprend pas qu'est ce qui correspond à quoi. Par exemple j'ai ceci :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/28/1ed...81cf8e9e36.png
> 
> Pour la première ligne, ça correspond à cette flotte ci :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/28/f27...e7edcd9f17.png
> 
> A quoi correspond ce 50 et ce 22 ? Le 50, je pense que c'est le maximum de vaisseaux (ou le poids des vaisseaux ?) contrôlables par ce leader et le second je sais pas du tout.
> Et je sais d'autant moins que pour la seconde flotte, qui est composée de 20 corvettes (2 de plus que pour la première) c'est pourtant un chiffre inférieur ?!


Oui, le 50 correspond a la limite de commandement à ce moment précis de ta partie.

Les bleu claire correspondent à des flottes non complète suivant le schéma que tu prépare avec le gestionnaire de flotte.
Les orange à des flottes complète, les vaisseaux comblant le vide étant en arrivée ou en construction si le 1er nombre est inférieur au 3eme, suivant le schéma (donc possible surplus).
 ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est exact et vu le coup en influence des claims en early/mid vs les gains d'influence, faut se lever tot pour conquérir plus de 10 systèmes d'un coup.


Non ca va. en 2270 j'avais  -70% sur les claims et en chouchoutant une bonne faction j'avais quasiment +1 d'influ. Les rivalités me donnaient +1 d'influ(2*0.5). Donc en gros 5 d'influ.
Ca donne que les systèmes frontaliers inhabités sont claim par deux tout les ans. Les systèmes plus lointain ou plus cher c'est environ un par an. Ca va finalement assez vite.




> Petite question : dans l'outliner, au niveau des vaisseaux, j'ai trois nombres et je comprend pas qu'est ce qui correspond à quoi. Par exemple j'ai ceci :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/28/1ed...81cf8e9e36.png
> 
> Pour la première ligne, ça correspond à cette flotte ci :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/28/f27...e7edcd9f17.png
> 
> A quoi correspond ce 50 et ce 22 ? Le 50, je pense que c'est le maximum de vaisseaux (ou le poids des vaisseaux ?) contrôlables par ce leader et le second je sais pas du tout.
> Et je sais d'autant moins que pour la seconde flotte, qui est composée de 20 corvettes (2 de plus que pour la première) c'est pourtant un chiffre inférieur ?!


18/50 : tu as une capacité de 18 utilisée sur 50 maximum.
22 : c'est la taille de la flotte (en point de fleet cap) que tu as défini dans le fleet manager

----------


## Gigax

Merci !

----------


## LDiCesare

C'est pas super intuitif le coup des fleet caps définis dans le fleet manager quand on l'a jamais ouvert... Il pond des designs tout seul?

----------


## ETH

> Status quo = perds ce qui est occupé + claim, par les deux camps (si plusieurs ennemis claim un système, c'est celui qui a le claim le plus fort qui remporte la possession au status quo). En revanche si tu capitule tu perds ce qui est claim par l'attaquant, occupé ou pas. 
> 
> Après pour claim 1/5e de l'empire faut y aller niveau influence, ça se fait pas tout seul. Mais tu peux occuper plus que tes claims pour augmenter la WE ennemie, un peu comme dans EU où tu occupes tout un pays pour juste gratter 2 provinces au final.





> Il me semble avoir lu que seule les revendications occupées étaient gagnées lors du statu quo. Du coup il avait sans doute pas revendiqué le reste.


Bonjour, si quelqu'un pouvait m'eclairer un peu sur ce nouveau systeme svp, j'y pige rien...


Mon début de partie actuel : 

J 'ai 15 claim sur mon voisin. Dont ses 2 seuls systèmes habité (sa cap et un autre). Il a 4-5 claim sur moi.
Je lui déclare la guerre. en 2 bonds j occupe un système vide + le système de sa cap.
Il déclare le statut quo. je gagne le système vide. et rien d'autre. 
que dalle, niet des mes 15 claims ni de sa cap que j'occupe pourtant. C'est quoi ce systeme de merde?


Autre question :

une fois son systeme capitale occupé je veux faire mon 3 eme bon sur le systeme voisin vide. 
Mais non impossible, le jeu ne me laisse pas le faire sauf a prendre un autre chemin faisant tout le tour de son empire pour y rerentrer par un autre coté. 
C'est normal? il y a une raison?

Merci ^^

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bonjour, si quelqu'un pouvait m'eclairer un peu sur ce nouveau systeme svp, j'y pige rien...
> 
> 
> Mon début de partie actuel : 
> 
> J 'ai 15 claim sur mon voisin. Dont ses 2 seuls systèmes habité (sa cap et un autre). Il a 4-5 claim sur moi.
> Je lui déclare la guerre. en 2 bonds j occupe un système vide + le système de sa cap.
> Il déclare le statut quo. je gagne le système vide. et rien d'autre. 
> que dalle, niet des mes 15 claims ni de sa cap que j'occupe pourtant. C'est quoi ce systeme de merde?
> ...


Alors, sans plus d'infos je dirais que tu n'avais pas conquis/rasée/détruite la ou les planète(s) colonisée(s) dans son système capital ? Un système colonisé n'est réellement conquis que si tu prends les planètes au sol, que tu les rases ou que tu les explose avec un planet killer (ou équivalent). Du coup, il devait avoir des défenses au sol et donc un FTL inhibitor (le petit aimant à côté du nom du système), ce qui t'empêche de sortir du système par autre part que la lane par laquelle tu y es entré (te forçant à faire demi tour et à passer par un autre chemin pour atteindre l'autre système).

Concernant le status quo, c'est normal. Comme on disait plus haut, lors d'un status quo (donc vous êtes tous les deux à 100% de WE, ou si tu le forces avant que tu n'y sois mais que l'ennemi est à 100%) chacun repart avec les systèmes ennemis qu'il occupe *et* sur lequel il a un claim. Du coup peu importe que tu aies eu quinze claims, tu n'en occupais qu'un, que tu as obtenu au moment de la résolution.

----------


## JazzMano

Ils ont prévu d'enlever le système de paix blanche forcé à la prochaine mise à jour, j'ai installé un mod pour l'enlever tellement c'est naze.

D'ailleurs ma liste de mods : http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile...?id=1316924323

J'ai pas tout activé : 
*Single player game* - Pas encore essayé mais j'ai trouvé ça marrant comme idée.
*Potent rebellions* - Dynamise énormément le mid-game, peut être trop étant donné que ça va créer des dizaines de nouveaux empires dans la partie, à essayer sur une partie courte pour ce faire une idée.
*No Clustered Starts* - pas activé mais je l'avais avant la 2.0.
*Flexible Core Planet* - Je l’utilise seulement pour augmenter le nombre planète directement contrôlable, j'aime pas jouer avec les secteurs.
*EMP2.0* - La qualité est pas top (beaucoup de morceaux grésille) et c'est pas toujours de très bon gout mais ça remplie la playlist.
*Dynamic Political Events* (2.0) - Pas entièrement traduit (moitié anglais moitié français, je conseille de tout mettre en anglais), c'est particulier, ça rend le jeu beaucoup plus dure mais l'idée est bien. A essayer sur une partie courte comme potent rebellions. 
*Awful Apocalypse: Friends Like These* - Je l'utilise pas parce qu'il faut installer deux autres mods et je voulais pas mais ça à l'air cool donc vous pouvez l'activer si vous voulez.

----------


## Dodai

J'ai l'occasion d'avoir le jeu entre mes mains et après quelques parties de mise en jambes, je me dis : pourquoi ne pas tenter d'assimiler quelques civilisations primitives, histoire de pouvoir coloniser facilement des mondes à faible habitabilité ?
1ere civilisation en pleine révolution industriel : Assimilée
2e civilisation au début de l'age spatial : sur mes deux sauvegardes (la 1ere fois, je m'étais foutu en mode "endoctrinement", quelques temps après, je recois un message qu'elle s'est auto détruite ...  Je tente l'infiltration, je me fais niqué vu que j'avais pas de vaisseau militaire pour éliminer le traitre, ni scientifique pour calmer les nations ... elle s'est encore autodétruite à coup de bombe nucléaire ...
Et je me retrouvé complètement déprimé xD.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Je trouve ça intéressant quand même, la paix blanche forcée. Ca te force à faire gaffe à ce que tu fais avec tes flottes, à bien calculer, à ne pas avoir de territoire occupé, etc. J'ai juste l'impression que c'est trop contraignant et mal équilibré pour l'instant, mais l'idée, globalement, n'est quand même pas mal.

----------


## Tenebris

> 1ere civilisation en pleine révolution industriel : Assimilée
> 2e civilisation au début de l'age spatial : sur mes deux sauvegardes (la 1ere fois, je m'étais foutu en mode "endoctrinement", quelques temps après, je recois un message qu'elle s'est auto détruite ...  Je tente l'infiltration, je me fais niqué vu que j'avais pas de vaisseau militaire pour éliminer le traitre, ni scientifique pour calmer les nations ... elle s'est encore autodétruite à coup de bombe nucléaire ...
> Et je me retrouvé complètement déprimé xD.


T'as dû tomber sur des Trump civilizations, y a rien à en tirer ça ne peut finir qu'en guerre nucléaire  ::ninja::

----------


## LetoII

> J'ai l'occasion d'avoir le jeu entre mes mains et après quelques parties de mise en jambes, je me dis : pourquoi ne pas tenter d'assimiler quelques civilisations primitives, histoire de pouvoir coloniser facilement des mondes à faible habitabilité ?
> 1ere civilisation en pleine révolution industriel : Assimilée
> 2e civilisation au début de l'age spatial : sur mes deux sauvegardes (la 1ere fois, je m'étais foutu en mode "endoctrinement", quelques temps après, je recois un message qu'elle s'est auto détruite ...  Je tente l'infiltration, je me fais niqué vu que j'avais pas de vaisseau militaire pour éliminer le traitre, ni scientifique pour calmer les nations ... elle s'est encore autodétruite à coup de bombe nucléaire ...
> Et je me retrouvé complètement déprimé xD.


Trop subtil, envoie leur des troupes  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> Je trouve ça intéressant quand même, la paix blanche forcée. Ca te force à faire gaffe à ce que tu fais avec tes flottes, à bien calculer, à ne pas avoir de territoire occupé, etc. J'ai juste l'impression que c'est trop contraignant et mal équilibré pour l'instant, mais l'idée, globalement, n'est quand même pas mal.


C'ests surtout que quand t'es petit la war exhaustion monte en fleche a la moindre baston, mais en devenant gros ça devient plus gérable.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Patch notes de l'update de la branche bêta.

Une tétrachiée de fix et de tweaks en tous genres, notamment rapport à la war exhaustion. A priori la version 2.0.2 beta sera évolutive au fil du feedback des joueurs, donc ne pas hésiter à l'installer, la tester et éventuellement faire remonter les avis histoire que la version release soit la plus complète possible.

----------


## thorkol

> Patch notes de l'update de la branche bêta.
> 
> Une tétrachiée de fix et de tweaks en tous genres, notamment rapport à la war exhaustion. A priori la version 2.0.2 beta sera évolutive au fil du feedback des joueurs, donc ne pas hésiter à l'installer, la tester et éventuellement faire remonter les avis histoire que la version release soit la plus complète possible.


Y'a çà  aussi :  * Marauder raiding fleets are now neutral to everyone except their intended target so they won't wreck everything in their path when they go a-viking
fini les marauders qui pètent toutes les mines sur leur trajet !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Y'a çà  aussi :  * Marauder raiding fleets are now neutral to everyone except their intended target so they won't wreck everything in their path when they go a-viking
> fini les marauders qui pètent toutes les mines sur leur trajet !


Moi c'est plutot ça : _"Increased energy upkeep of all Starbase sizes by +1. Outposts now cost 1 energy maintenance"_ qui me fout les jetons.  :Emo:  

Sinon _"Militarist ethics now gain -10%/-20% war exhaustion gain instead of army damage bonus"_ c'est plutôt cool.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Moi c'est plutot ça : _"Increased energy upkeep of all Starbase sizes by +1. Outposts now cost 1 energy maintenance"_ qui me fout les jetons.  
> 
> l.


C'est intéressant. Ca incite à jouer petit.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Ouais. C'est vraiment une bonne idée aussi, parce que là en l'état tu peux spammer les outpost partout, et en fait du coup le ralentissement est un peu artificiel, t'as juste à ocnstruire un outpost avant de construire tes mines mais en gros tu peux faire ce que tu veux. Avec l'énergie en plus, ça va être plus tendaxe, va falloir faire des choix !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

C'est plus l'idée de charger ma partie actuelle avec ce changement là qui me fout le vertige, mais ouais je pense que c'est plutôt un changement intéressant, d'autant que ça s'accompagne d'une grosse baisse du coût de l'extension sur les traditions.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Ouais. C'est vraiment une bonne idée aussi, parce que là en l'état tu peux spammer les outpost partout, et en fait du coup le ralentissement est un peu artificiel, t'as juste à ocnstruire un outpost avant de construire tes mines mais en gros tu peux faire ce que tu veux. Avec l'énergie en plus, ça va être plus tendaxe, va falloir faire des choix !


Le seul problème actuel du développement horizontal, c'est l'unité. Aucun problème avec la science, vu que généralement on gagne suffisamment de points supplémentaires dans l'espace. Mais comme l'unité se gagne seulement sur les planètes, et à bien moindre taux que la science (même avec tous les bâtiments qui vont avec), tu te retrouves avec des prix incroyables. Dans ma partie précédente, mes robots avaient plus d'1/3 de la galaxie sous leur contrôle, avec seulement 9 ou 10 planètes. Les doctrines me prenaient presque 150 mois chacune, au minimum, avec tous les bâtiments d'unité et les œuvres d'art des commissaires d'art (les "curators"... je joue en anglais).

Sur ma partie actuelle, j'essaie de limiter mon développement initial pour gagner le plus de doctrines et je garde une courbe d'expansion bien moindre qu'avant pour éviter de devoir attendre 15 ou 20 ans pour juste une petite doctrine de rien du tout. On va voir ce que cela donne.

----------


## Tenebris

Haha, le grand Khan s'est réveillé et a commencé à péter la gueule à ses voisins, dont le premier qui a vite capitulé... Sauf que parmi eux, y en avait un qui était encore plus balèze, résultat, les pirates de l'espace se sont fait exploser bien comme il faut  :haha: 
Me demande bien comment cette partie va finir  ::happy2::

----------


## Railgun

J'ai commencé une partie avec des pacifistes égalitaires fanatiques, et je dois dire que si jusqu'ici c'était fun, par contre on se fait chier comme un rat mort une fois les frontières bien fixées. En l'état actuel, il faut vraiment éviter pacifiste. La seule guerre dispo est celle pour imposer une idéologie... et il faut un score si élevé que le status quo est difficilement évitable. Bref, vu les conditions de victoire, je vois mal quoi faire.

Avec une civ' plus normale, j'aurais bouffé l’ennemi a grands coups de claims...

Dommage, la guerre en elle-même est passionnante, beaucoup plus qu'avant !

----------


## Anonyme899

Petite question:les events qui vous donnent des points de recherche en plus (genre "add 123 society research"), ils fonctionnent chez vous sur la 2.0.2?

----------


## iHateWin

Coucou les canards!

Je viens de lancer ma première partie de Stellaris et je trouve le début de jeu très sympa.
Juste les explications sont souvent bof bof. Genre les techs des fois ca dit pas exactement ce que ca fait ou alors j'ai pas trouvé.
Pareil dans les traditions genre en diplomatie il y a une trad qui débloque un bâtiment mais c'est expliqué nul part ce que ca fait.

Sinon petite question au niveau de la diplomatie.

Perso j'ai bcp de mal à nouer des liens avec des IA, même celles qui ont les même caractéristiques que moi ...
Ils refusent tout, même la non agression alors qu'on est pas militaristes et egalitaristes.

Par contre pas de souci pour l'ia de s'allier entre elles alors que genre une est xenophile egalitariste et l'autre xénophobe militariste.
Wtf comment ils font ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Perso j'ai bcp de mal à nouer des liens avec des IA, même celles qui ont les même caractéristiques que moi ...
> Ils refusent tout, même la non agression alors qu'on est pas militaristes et egalitaristes.
> ?


Il dit quoi le tooltip quand tu places le curseur sur la croix rouge?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Il dit quoi le tooltip quand tu places le curseur sur la croix rouge?


Voila, faut pas mal explorer les tooltips comme l'évoque flef, c'est un peu un truc récurrent chez les jeux de strat Paradox (beaucoup de modifiers, et les tooltips les récapitulent en général).

Pour tes autres questions, n'hésite pas aussi à cliquer sur le point d'interrogation en bas à droite ingame, ça t'ouvrira le wiki officiel ingame qui est très complet et à jour (ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas des tutos).

----------


## iHateWin

Ah merci pour le wiki je regarderai meme si ca risque de ralentir pas mal un jeu déjà assez long. Mais encore merci pour l'info.

Oui oui je regarde les tooltips, je suis un habitué de Paradox (j'ai bcp bcp joué aux Europa, un peu à CK2 et un peu à HOI4).
La en l'occurrence avec mon voisin je suis à +60 de relations je crois (le seul négatif ce sont les -4 dus aux tensions à la frontiere, edit : ah et le -2 car flotte plus faible).

Du coup je me demande vraiment comment fait l'IA.

Peut être que ma flotte est trop fiable du coup.
Mais bon pour la non agression entre 2 empires à la meme philosophie peace and love ca me parait une base.

----------


## LDiCesare

J'ai essayé de faire une partie diplomatique (ce qui est pas vraiment dans mes habitudes, mais j'ai décidé d'essayer devoir ce qu'est une federation, pour une fois). Il faut avoir une patience phénoménale, ou bien de la chance avec ses voisins, pour pouvoir faire ou rejoindre une fédé? Ou attendre super tard?
Même les federation builders ne sont pas chauds (parce qu'ils autorisent les guerres de conquête alors -50 dans la vue).

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui oui je regarde les tooltips, je suis un habitué de Paradox (j'ai bcp bcp joué aux Europa, un peu à CK2 et un peu à HOI4).
> La en l'occurrence avec mon voisin je suis à +60 de relations je crois (le seul négatif ce sont les -4 dus aux tensions à la frontiere, edit : ah et le -2 car flotte plus faible).


Mais regarde bien pourquoi il ne veut pas du pacte que tu lui proposes. L'opinion ce n'est pas tout.
Dans mon cas ci dessous, je m'entend très bien avec les Triech mais entre leur différence de vue sur la guerre (-50) et la distance (-42) je n'arrive pas à avoir suffisamment de points pour l'acceptance.

----------


## IriK

Dites les canards, dans ma partie avec mon essaim j'ai créer des sous espèces pour divers mondes (arctique ou désertique), mais me demande si c'était une bonne idée au vue de leurs absence de bonheur ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Dites les canards, dans ma partie avec mon essaim j'ai créer des sous espèces pour divers mondes (arctique ou désertique), mais me demande si c'était une bonne idée au vue de leurs absence de bonheur ?


Effectivement !  :^_^: 

L'habitability influe aussi sur la prod de ressources (0.25% par point sous les 100, max -20%) et sur le cout de génération des pops (1% par point sous les 100, max 80%), mais y'a probablement mieux à faire avec tes traits, quitte à terraformer les planètes ensuite (de toutes façons, à moins d'etre sérieusement en galère, tu finiras par terraformer tous tes mondes importants - le gain est trop énorme), ou à opter pour des megastructures.

----------


## iHateWin

Oui oui flefounet j'avais regardé dans le tooltip de cet écran et je crois de tête que c'était un truc : base -50.

Mais je vois pas comment changer cette base ...

Il me manque genre 20 points environ pour arriver à l'équilibre et je sais pas comment monter mes relations ac lui.

----------


## IriK

> Effectivement ! 
> 
> L'habitability influe aussi sur la prod de ressources (0.25% par point sous les 100, max -20%) et sur le cout de génération des pops (1% par point sous les 100, max 80%), mais y'a probablement mieux à faire avec tes traits, quitte à terraformer les planètes ensuite (de toutes façons, à moins d'etre sérieusement en galère, tu finiras par terraformer tous tes mondes importants - le gain est trop énorme), ou à opter pour des megastructures.


Oui, c'est surtout sur l'effet sur la production de ressources qui me questionnait  :^_^:

----------


## iHateWin

Tiens sinon sur mon debut de partie (c'est ma première donc je pose sûrement pleins de questions bêtes désolé), je me suis retrouvé un peu bloqué très rapidement dans mon exoloration par 3 flottes d'amibes de l'espace à 950 de dégâts donc super élevé pour ma flotte des premières années.

Du coup, je me suis retrouvé un peu bloqué et obligé de rusher une flotte à 1k ce qui m'a fait super mal et bien ralentit.
Les trucs voulaient pas bouger des systèmes en question -__-

Ca arrive souvent ca?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui oui flefounet j'avais regardé dans le tooltip de cet écran et je crois de tête que c'était un truc : base -50.
> 
> Mais je vois pas comment changer cette base ...
> 
> Il me manque genre 20 points environ pour arriver à l'équilibre et je sais pas comment monter mes relations ac lui.


Ah pardon.
La base c'est globalement un facteur pour retarder l'entrée en alliance/pacte/traité des autres empires. Imagine juste que tu demandes tout de go à ton voisin que tu viens de rencontrer, "hey! tu veux être mon ami?". Ton voisin aura lui aussi base: -50.

Pour faire monter les relations, tu as primairement la confiance (le cœur dans l'interface de diplo) que tu fais monter petit à petit, mois après mois. D'abord, par exemple, en garantissant l'indépendance ou en faisant un accord de recherche. Ensuite tu aura le pacte de non-agression, de défense mutuelle, avoir les même rivaux etc...

C'est un peu nébuleux au début. On a tous du galérer.

----------


## Kruos

Quelqu'un sait si on peut jouer avec le DLC Apocalypse en v1.9?

----------


## Drakkoone

> Quelqu'un sait si on peut jouer avec le DLC Apocalypse en v1.9?


On ne peut pas.

----------


## Kruos

> On ne peut pas.


Yep je m'en doutais mais je voulais avoir une confirmation, thanks!

----------


## ETH

> Alors, sans plus d'infos je dirais que tu n'avais pas conquis/rasée/détruite la ou les planète(s) colonisée(s) dans son système capital ? Un système colonisé n'est réellement conquis que si tu prends les planètes au sol, que tu les rases ou que tu les explose avec un planet killer (ou équivalent). Du coup, il devait avoir des défenses au sol et donc un FTL inhibitor (le petit aimant à côté du nom du système), ce qui t'empêche de sortir du système par autre part que la lane par laquelle tu y es entré (te forçant à faire demi tour et à passer par un autre chemin pour atteindre l'autre système).
> 
> Concernant le status quo, c'est normal. Comme on disait plus haut, lors d'un status quo (donc vous êtes tous les deux à 100% de WE, ou si tu le forces avant que tu n'y sois mais que l'ennemi est à 100%) chacun repart avec les systèmes ennemis qu'il occupe *et* sur lequel il a un claim. Du coup peu importe que tu aies eu quinze claims, tu n'en occupais qu'un, que tu as obtenu au moment de la résolution.


Merci pour les reponses.

Oui je comprends un peu mieux les choses. 
Maintenant je pars sur un nouveau truc, fanatique pacifiste au début pour l unité sur les fermes et petit territoire et après je change mon gouvernement sur la fin de partie pour clean une fois que je suis gavé comme un porc de science et d 'atout d'ascension.

Même sans ça les pacifistes c'est ultra cheaté pour expand en fait. 
Je sais pas si c'est un bug - mais il y a un truc qui s’appelle guerre de confinement ou un truc du genre, mais en gros c'est une guerre préventive pour préserver la galaxie du mal  ::XD:: , le truc cheaté c'est qu'il n'y a pas de claim et que les systèmes sont directement conquis et absorbés en temps réel instantanément durant la guerre  :Bave: .
Derrière il suffit d'insulter les voisins pour qu'ils s’énervent et deviennent une menace pour la paix et bingo.

----------


## Anonyme899

J'ai passé un peu de temps sur la 2.0.2.
Honnêtement c'est pas mal du tout. Il y a de bonnes corrections Il n'y a que leur histoire de statu quo qui est foncièrement frustrant mais il y a du mieux. La war exhaustion est plus lente à monter et, dans le cadre d'une guerre dont on est le principal attaquant ou défenseur, on peut retarder la chose. La pénalité de bonheur arrive à faire assez mal en définitive. Ca réduit les outputs divers et ca se sent si on fait trop durer le plaisir. 

Jouer petit c'est efficace. Sortir un battleship en 2300 c'est l'assurance d'être en sécurité et de taper n'importe quoi autour

Après sur la 2.0, je suis relativement mitigé sur le principe des starbases. C'est très bien sur le papier mais le fait de leur coller des tourelles, ca les rend couteuse pour pas grand chose. En base(sans bonus) on est autour de 400minerais la tourelle. pour atteindre le niveau citadelle, on doit claquer 300+750+2500+7500 = 11000. A ca on ajoute le cout des gun turrets. En gros une citadelle armée avec 12 tourelles c'est 15800minerai. En soi c'est économique en terme de fleet power et on peut l'avoir à moins cher via les divers bonus(genre celui qui se trouve dans l'arbre supremacy) mais ca ne bouge pas, les tourelles seront détruites au premier choc et la citadelle elle-même change de proprio si elle est prise. Sans compter qu'à un moment les flottes rouleront sur la Citadelle de toute façon.

Du coup l'idée des chokepoint, ben ca ne marche pas bien. C'est couteux, à double tranchant, pas vraiment sûr. Je trouve que ca pédale un peu dans la semoule au final de ce coté là.
Après sinon c'est bien, il n'y a pas grand chose à dire si ce n'est que le jeu est bien plus intéressant.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Ouais, entièrement d'accord pour les starbases. Elles ne devraient tout simplement pas passer à l'ennemi, et être détruites plutôt, non ? Je sais pas trop. Mais en l'état, ça décourage d'investir dedans.

----------


## Railgun

Cependant, les tourelles ne contribuent pas (peu) au cout d'entretien. Et combinées a une flotte défensive, elles font très mal. Ce qui leur manque, c'est un peu de survivabilité.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ouais j'aime bien la 2.0.2 aussi, mais y'a des ajustements à faire imho. 

- Pour moi actuellement la WE n'est pas assez punitive. Je suis d'accord avec le changement concernant la vitesse de ticking, mais il faut que le malus final soit beaucoup plus handicapant, sinon ça ne sert à rien d'avoir introduit le système initialement pour limiter la durée et l'étendue des guerres (au final en 2.0.2 je suis beaucoup plus limité par les coûts en influence pour les claims que par la WE, donc le moindre casus belli type guerre totale court-circuite totalement les nouveaux systèmes).

-Concernant les starbases je suis d'accord que ce serait bien qu'elles soient downgradée par la capture/destruction, par contre sur la question des défenses une citadelle plein pot c'est 28 plateformes de def + les modules de debuff de la station + les bonus éventuels. Ça peut poutrer très, très efficacement, par contre ça demande de les gérer comme des flottes, c'est à dire ne pas hésiter à faire des designs spécifiques pour tenir un front contre un ennemi spécifique, voire carrément en fonction du terrain quand c'est possible. Et alors si tu peux coller une flotte d'appui en rab pour prendre les coups, c'est cadeau.

Le coût au final est amorti sur la durée, et l'evolution du nombre de starbases controlables au fil de la partie fait que ça coûte certes, mais ça fait aussi partie des choix à l'instant t. Si ça devenait trop simple à installer ou trop puissant ce serait un impératif, ce qui n'est pas le but et n'est pas souhaitable imho.


Perso sur ma dernière partie en 2.0.2 (que j'avais démarré en 2.0.1) avec un empire gestalt-machine, j'avait construit mes défenses en cercles concentriques, un peu à la manière de certaines cités médiévales, et ça fonctionnait très bien. Je laissais une couche de no man's land entre chaque cercle de défense, ce qui permettait à mes flottes de se redéployer ou de réagir en cas d'attaque, et de pouvoir venir appuyer les starbases tout en utilisant les systèmes vides pour temporiser. Ça a même étonnamment bien fonctionné au moment de la war in heaven contre le fallen empire du coin.

Donc au final même si j'ai pas forcément la même opinion sur tous les points, je trouve aussi le jeu beaucoup plus fun, même si on sent qu'il y a encore du boulot d'équilibrage - ce qui reste peu surprenant vu la magnitude des changements de Cherryh.

----------


## IriK

> Ouais, entièrement d'accord pour les starbases. Elles ne devraient tout simplement pas passer à l'ennemi, et être détruites plutôt, non ? Je sais pas trop. Mais en l'état, ça décourage d'investir dedans.


Ah non ! Pas du tout !
Quitte à valoir une blinde, autans qu'elle restent en vie après une défaite !

Que les tourelles restent en vie mais qu'en cas de capture perde en efficacité (pour l'occupant) serait une alternative.

----------


## Railgun

C'est le cas : les plateformes sont toutes detruites et une station seule a peu d'utilité sans elles.

----------


## IriK

Tu m'a mal lu  :tired: 



> *Que les tourelles restent en vie* mais qu'en cas de capture perde en efficacité (pour l'occupant) serait une alternative.

----------


## Megiddo

> Concernant les starbases je suis d'accord que ce serait bien qu'elles soient downgradée par la capture/destruction, par contre sur la question des défenses une citadelle plein pot c'est 28 plateformes de def + les modules de debuff de la station + les bonus éventuels. Ça peut poutrer très, très efficacement, par contre ça demande de les gérer comme des flottes, c'est à dire ne pas hésiter à faire des designs spécifiques pour tenir un front contre un ennemi spécifique, voire carrément en fonction du terrain quand c'est possible. Et alors si tu peux coller une flotte d'appui en rab pour prendre les coups, c'est cadeau.
> 
> Le coût au final est amorti sur la durée, et l'evolution du nombre de starbases controlables au fil de la partie fait que ça coûte certes, mais ça fait aussi partie des choix à l'instant t. Si ça devenait trop simple à installer ou trop puissant ce serait un impératif, ce qui n'est pas le but et n'est pas souhaitable imho.


Même ressenti sur les starbases. Elles ont un bon intérêt de gameplay, et c'est vrai que le but est de vraiment les moduler selon les impératifs, le build visé, leur position, le type d'ennemi pour maximiser un contre...spé pop, soutien de flotte, débuff, défense avec une grosse range, spé détection en bordure de territoire (ce qui est un tremplin intéressant pour éventuellement déborder sur de futures mécaniques d'espionnage, de déstabilisation ou de diplomatie), voire levier d'ajustement pour les ressources ou la recherche, il y a pas mal de builds possibles.

C'est un bon complément je trouve et elles ne permettent pas à elles seules de jouer turtling sur la durée, en late game. L'équilibrage reste à travailler sans doute, mais ce premier jet est néanmoins plus qu'intéressant, notamment en combinaison avec des flottes.

Les prérequis en énergie vont sûrement nous inciter à jouer un peu plus avec du trading hub par exemple, à équilibrer certaines choses pour éviter la spécialisation à outrance sur l'aspect militaire.

----------


## silence

> Les prérequis en énergie vont sûrement nous inciter à jouer un peu plus avec du trading hub par exemple, à équilibrer certaines choses pour éviter la spécialisation à outrance sur l'aspect militaire.


J'ai ruiné ma partie life seeded en passant sur la beta, ce qui n'était pas plus mal vu l'importance du malus en unité. Du coup je continue en jouant avec le starbase : deux enclaves d'artistes à proximité, 25 points d'unité, j'ai dévoré les arbres de traditions sur ce début de partie. Sur la suivante je viens de me rendre compte que l'on peut construire des trading hub sur un système avec une civilisation pré FTL. A chaque fois c'est très utile avec une unique planète.

----------


## Railgun

> Tu m'a mal lu


Non, j'ai mal cité, je répondais à gimpster : inutile de faire un downgrade des stations qui perdent leur interet defensif après être vaincues, surtout que les niveaux augmentent en prix de facon exponentielle.

Je ne pense pas que donner les plateformes au gagnant soient une solution, il faut laisser la recapture aisée.

----------


## Thelann

Salut les canards, j´ai commencé ma première partie sur Stellaris. Je joue une démocratie tendances matérialistes et égalitarians. Là je suis en milieu de partie je pense et ben...je m´emmerde un peu. Je ne peux pas coloniser car ma limite de planètes est atteinte (il il n´a rien avec une habitabilité au dessus de 20%), occuper de nouveaux territoires n´est pas intéressant à cause du malus d´unité et de recherche. Mes planètes sont presque à fond en terme de développement, tout comme mes starbases, et je suis en bonnes relations avec tous mes voisins. Ne me reste qu´à explorer le reste de la galaxie et attendre sagement d´avancer des les traditions et les recherches.

Y´a un truc critique que je loupe ? Car pour le moment à par attendre sagement assis sur mon tas de minerai et d´energie, je n´ai plus grand chose à faire.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Salut les canards, j´ai commencé ma première partie sur Stellaris. Je joue une démocratie tendances matérialistes et égalitarians. Là je suis en milieu de partie je pense et ben...je m´emmerde un peu. Je ne peux pas coloniser car ma limite de planètes est atteinte (il il n´a rien avec une habitabilité au dessus de 20%), occuper de nouveaux territoires n´est pas intéressant à cause du malus d´unité et de recherche. Mes planètes sont presque à fond en terme de développement, tout comme mes starbases, et je suis en bonnes relations avec tous mes voisins. Ne me reste qu´à explorer le reste de la galaxie et attendre sagement d´avancer des les traditions et les recherches.
> 
> Y´a un truc critique que je loupe ? Car pour le moment à par attendre sagement assis sur mon tas de minerai et d´energie, je n´ai plus grand chose à faire.


A l'heure actuelle, la guerre (que ce soit pour gagner des territoires, éteindre un concurrent ou faire plaisir à un allié) rempli quand même pas mal le mid game. Donc y'a ça. Y'aura aussi les events du great khan et potentiellement de l'AI uprising, tu peux aussi chercher à poursuivre les storylines déjà entamées qui pourraient nécessiter de rechercher des trucs dans des territoires éloignés (et donc essayer d'avoir accès auxdits territoires). C'est pas oufissime, mais c'est déjà ça.


Après en revanche sur la question du développement, sauf accident tu devrais déjà avoir la possibilité de terraformer, auquel cas terraformation -> création de secteurs pour gérer les planètes supplémentaires est une option viable même si coûteuse (en énergie et en temps, les recherches et la ressource stratégique liée à la terraformation aident bien de ce côté) pour continuer à te développer quand tous tes cores sont pleins. Ne pas oublier aussi que le nombre de colonies, le nombre de pop et le nombre de systèmes occupés influent aussi sur le cap de starbases.


Au final faut pas oublier qu'à l'heure actuelle la seule condition de victoire de Stellaris est basée sur la possession du terrain (en propre ou par une fédération) ou sur l'annihilation des autres empires (ce qui est aussi une forme de domination territoriale), donc faut pas hésiter à utiliser le mid game pour installer une domination en propre ou pour poser les bases d'une fédération puissante, ce qui passe quand même souvent par la guerre (même quand on est pacifiste  :tired: ). On peut le regretter, mais c'est la nature du jeu atm, j'espère que ça évoluera dans l'avenir.

----------


## Darkath

> Salut les canards, j´ai commencé ma première partie sur Stellaris. Je joue une démocratie tendances matérialistes et égalitarians. Là je suis en milieu de partie je pense et ben...je m´emmerde un peu. Je ne peux pas coloniser car ma limite de planètes est atteinte (il il n´a rien avec une habitabilité au dessus de 20%), occuper de nouveaux territoires n´est pas intéressant à cause du malus d´unité et de recherche. Mes planètes sont presque à fond en terme de développement, tout comme mes starbases, et je suis en bonnes relations avec tous mes voisins. Ne me reste qu´à explorer le reste de la galaxie et attendre sagement d´avancer des les traditions et les recherches.
> 
> Y´a un truc critique que je loupe ? Car pour le moment à par attendre sagement assis sur mon tas de minerai et d´energie, je n´ai plus grand chose à faire.


Techniquement ton "objectif" c'est de conquérir a galaxie a défaut d'en avoir d'autre, donc souffrir des pénalités d'extensions est nécessaire. Aussi si tu veux survivre aux crises de fin de partie ou au reveil des empires dechu, t'as intêret à avoir une grosse flotte qui est difficile obtenir en restant petit.

Faut pas non plus hésiter à "jouer RP" en fonction de ses ethiques. Genre dans ma partie je joue des esclavagistes militaristes xenophobe, donc meme si je joue pas de façon optimale du tout mon but c'est de réduire tout les aliens en esclavage  :^_^: 




> j'espère que ça évoluera dans l'avenir.


Prochain patch/dlc sur la diplo/fédération/espionnage

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Prochain patch/dlc sur la diplo/fédération/espionnage


Ouep je croise les doigts, après j'ai jamais réellement compris pourquoi ils n'ont pas simplement opté pour un système de score comme dans les autres titres de grande strat Paradox. A minima en complément des conditions de victoire actuelles, avec une date butoir réglable à la création de la partie. 

Ça n'aurait pas coûté cher, et je pense que ça aurait avantageusement remplacé/complété les conditions actuelles en poussant plus de gens à atteindre l'endgame (le taux d'achievement sur la condition de victoire est à 3.4%, ce qui est peu même si on considère la nécessité de jouer en ironman - y compris comparé à d'autres titres plus velus comme EU4).

Sans considérer le mode de calcul de victoire au point comme l'alpha et l'oméga du genre, au final les conditions de Stellaris sont non seulement nazes, mais carrément délétères pour le jeu en lui-même imho - on offre beaucoup de variété à l'entrée et beaucoup d'opportunité de storytelling émergent, pour au final étrangler tout ça dans une seule option (ou pas loin) en sortie.

Ce que je crains c'est qu'avec la refonte de la diplo, ils nous sortent une ou deux conditions de victoire aussi étriquées que les actuelles, et que ça ne solutionne pas réellement la question. On verra bien.  :^_^:

----------


## silence

Tout le jeu tourne autour des crises, Khan et War in Heaven si tu joues avec les dlc, Late Game sinon. Il faut s'y préparer si l'on veut pouvoir les gérer.




> Faut pas non plus hésiter à "jouer RP" en fonction de ses ethiques. Genre dans ma partie je joue des esclavagistes militaristes xenophobe, donc meme si je joue pas de façon optimale du tout mon but c'est de réduire tout les aliens en esclavage 
> 
> Prochain patch/dlc sur la diplo/fédération/espionnage


J'espère que les dlc apporteront de la fraîcheur mais je ne  crois pas à plus. EU IV reste une grosse course au blob je trouve, tout le sel se fait dans le pays choisi et son développement. Remplacé par les ethics, civics, ascension perks ici.

Sinon je fais tout le contraire personnellement, Tall et égalitariste. J'espère pouvoir sortir de mon trou avec l'apparence d'un Empire Déchu et le but de libérer tous les esclaves de la galaxie. 
En asservissant tout le monde bien sûr !  :Indeed:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Salut les canards, j´ai commencé ma première partie sur Stellaris. Je joue une démocratie tendances matérialistes et égalitarians. Là je suis en milieu de partie je pense et ben...je m´emmerde un peu. Je ne peux pas coloniser car ma limite de planètes est atteinte (il il n´a rien avec une habitabilité au dessus de 20%), occuper de nouveaux territoires n´est pas intéressant à cause du malus d´unité et de recherche. Mes planètes sont presque à fond en terme de développement, tout comme mes starbases, et je suis en bonnes relations avec tous mes voisins. Ne me reste qu´à explorer le reste de la galaxie et attendre sagement d´avancer des les traditions et les recherches.
> 
> Y´a un truc critique que je loupe ? Car pour le moment à par attendre sagement assis sur mon tas de minerai et d´energie, je n´ai plus grand chose à faire.


t'es en quelle année?

----------


## Darkath

> Tout le jeu tourne autour des crises, Khan et War in Heaven si tu joues avec les dlc, Late Game sinon. Il faut s'y préparer si l'on veut pouvoir les gérer.
> 
> J'espère que les dlc apporteront de la fraîcheur mais je ne  crois pas à plus. EU IV reste une grosse course au blob je trouve, tout le sel se fait dans le pays choisi et son développement. Remplacé par les ethics, civics, ascension perks ici.
> 
> Sinon je fais tout le contraire personnellement, Tall et égalitariste. J'espère pouvoir sortir de mon trou avec l'apparence d'un Empire Déchu et le but de libérer tous les esclaves de la galaxie. 
> En asservissant tout le monde bien sûr !


Bah a minima la diplo apportera d'autres moyen d'atteindre le même objectif de conquête galactique.

Je pense qu'on peut s'attendre a avoir la possibilité de faire des diplo-annexations, provoquer des révoltes, unifier une fédération etc.

ils ont aussi mentionné une communauté galactique type "ONU de l'espace" ce qui sous entend la possibilité de passer des decrets galactiques avec le vote d'autre nation, ou de s'austraciser totalement en ne participant pas a l'organisation. 

Mais potentiellement ça plus les fédération etc. peut paver la voie a d'autre conditions de victoire. 

Pour le score ils en ont jamais parlé mais j'aimerais bien une sorte de score-ressource type "prestige" de victoria 2 (plutôt que le score à points de EU4 qui sert à quedalle in game)

----------


## Nov

Les conditions de victoire du journal de bord, c'est plutôt à voir comme des buts à très long terme, et c'est même carrément optionnel. La partie se termine quand tu le décides. Si tu considères que t'as rempli les objectifs que tu t'étais fixé ou qu'il est évident que plus rien ne te résistera dans la partie en cours, alors tu as fini, c'est aussi simple que ça. Pas besoin de s'acharner à remplir une condition de victoire, surtout que ça peut être fastidieux selon les parties.

L'intérêt de Stellaris, c'est, à mon sens, d'essayer différentes combinaisons et différentes approches. "Finir" le jeu, c'est pas aussi important que ça en a l'air.

Je peux me tromper mais en lisant ce sujet depuis un moment, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup des intervenants ici cherchent à retrouver dans Stellaris les poncifs du genre 4X. Un genre qui, paradoxalement, ne m'a jamais vraiment passionné alors que j'ai particulièrement accroché à Stellaris. Vouloir à tout prix qu'il se rapproche de ça, c'est une très grosse erreur je pense.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Je peux me tromper mais en lisant ce sujet depuis un moment, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup des intervenants ici cherchent à retrouver dans Stellaris les poncifs du genre 4X. Un genre qui, paradoxalement, ne m'a jamais vraiment passionné alors que j'ai particulièrement accroché à Stellaris. Vouloir à tout prix qu'il se rapproche de ça, c'est une très grosse erreur je pense.


En même temps c'est clairement l'approche qu'a pris Stellaris avec la MAJ 2.0

----------


## Nov

> En même temps c'est clairement l'approche qu'a pris Stellaris avec la MAJ 2.0


Oui, et c'est un peu un regret de mon côté.

----------


## Darkath

Moi ce qui m'interesse surtout avec stellaris c'est que c'est le systeme de pops et d'idéologie inexistant ailleurs (malgré la piètre tentative coté ES2 d'intégrer de la politique dans son jeu).

Et du coté de la guerre j'apprécie le fait que le jeu se joue en temps réel, contrairement encore au poncifs du genre.

Ce qu'il me manque juste c'est plus de simulation économique. 

Mais du coup même en post 2.0 je vois pas trop ce qu'il le rapproche des autres 4X si ce n'est vaguement le mode de déplacement. Sachant que beaucoup monde regrette cette décision mais perso j'ai très vite joué en "hyperlane only" après quelques parties à la sortie, tellement c'était impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec warp et wormhole à part du benny hill galactique.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je peux me tromper mais en lisant ce sujet depuis un moment, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup des intervenants ici cherchent à retrouver dans Stellaris les poncifs du genre 4X. Un genre qui, paradoxalement, ne m'a jamais vraiment passionné alors que j'ai particulièrement accroché à Stellaris. Vouloir à tout prix qu'il se rapproche de ça, c'est une très grosse erreur je pense.


Perso, je veux ne pas m’emmerder dès le mid-game ce qui était le cas avant.

Je trouve que pour le moment ils ont réussi à moitié leur pari. A moitié parce que je trouve que les mécanismes pour y arriver sont un peu trop artificiel à mon gout. Mais si on creuse pas trop, ça passe.

----------


## Anonyme899

Moi je veux juste jouer des champignons phalliques.

----------


## Nov

> Mais du coup même en post 2.0 je vois pas trop ce qu'il le rapproche des autres 4X si ce n'est vaguement le mode de déplacement. Sachant que beaucoup monde regrette cette décision mais perso j'ai très vite joué en "hyperlane only" après quelques parties à la sortie, tellement c'était impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec warp et wormhole à part du benny hill galactique.


Pareil pour moi à vrai dire, même si j'appréciais d'avoir le saut une fois la partie bien avancée. C'est encore le cas en 2.0 du reste, mais son utilisation est assez fastidieuse. Je pense que si le changement de déplacement a été aussi mal perçu c'est aussi en grande partie parce que les vaisseaux doivent désormais traverser chaque système. Je trouve ça assez chiant et pas très intéressant alors qu'ils auraient très bien pu conserver le déplacement hyperligne des précédentes versions et obliger les vaisseaux à travers un système s'il contient un "inhibiteur d'hyperligne".

----------


## LaVaBo

> Moi je veux juste jouer des champignons phalliques.
> 
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/i...massive_13.png


1/10.
Stellaris est le dating simulator le plus compliqué que j'ai jamais vu, et en 200 ans j'ai pas réussi à pécho un seul des mes voisins oiseaux pacifiste/hippy, alors que tout le monde sait que les hippies vivent tout nus et pratiquent le sexe libre. Réalisme 0.

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Mais du coup même en post 2.0 je vois pas trop ce qu'il le rapproche des autres 4X si ce n'est vaguement le mode de déplacement. Sachant que beaucoup monde regrette cette décision mais perso j'ai très vite joué en "hyperlane only" après quelques parties à la sortie, tellement c'était impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec warp et wormhole à part du benny hill galactique.


Simple, avant tu avais un jeu très axé sur l'exploration, le RP, la liberté. Bref, l'aventure spatiale.

Maintenant tu bouge de "case en case", tu construit patiemment ta "base", tu bouges tes pions pour préparer la guerre, etc etc ... (du pure 4X quoi)

Je ne dis pas que c'était mieux avant ou maintenant, chacun ses goûts.

Enfin si, pour moi je dirai que pour l'instant c'était mieux avant. Il y a des tas d'idées que j'adore dans la 2.0 et dont j'aurai du mal à me passer en rejouant en version 1.9. 
Mais à vouloir faire rentrer d'un seul coup au chausse pied Stellaris dans la case 4X, ils ont créé des putains d'incohérences, et te force à jouer selon un style de jeu de façon très étriqué, avec des barrières très artificielle. Y a beaucoup de choses en cours de corrections, à voir dans les semaines qui suivent du coup (mais le patch 2.0.2 bêta est encore loin de suffir).

Autre point, mais là c'est purement perso. On peut résumer la seule condition de victoire possible à "je domaine toute la galaxie". Or, à avoir maintenant rendu si lent les déplacements, c'est trèèès long d'aller à l'autre bout de la galaxie. 
Je me souviens de partie de civilization où je pars sur une victoire militaire, mais, en bon fainéant, je réalise que pour détruire une autre civ faut que je traverse 2 océans, 1 continent..... bon allez personne me regarde go victoire scientifique finalement.

Comme disait Nov, on ne joue pas forcément à ce jeu pour gagner, mais desfois c'est l'objectif quand même. Dans ces cas là je sais que ça me fera chier.

----------


## Thelann

> t'es en quelle année?


J´ai pas la date en tête. J´ai débloqué les premières possibilités de terraforming ainsi que mon premier trait d´ascension, et de ce que je vois de mes voisins je suis un peu en avance niveau tech.

Je me suis pas aidé en ayant en tête une partie pacifique, mais ce que je reproche au jeu pour le moment c´est son manque de choix intéressants en milieu de partie. L´exploration se fait sans réfléchir, il y´a un poil d´optimisation à garder en tête lors du développement de ses planètes/starbases mais rien de fou. Les vrais choix se font au niveau des recherches et des traditions, donc des choix peu en interaction avec ce qui se passe dans le monde du jeu.

Dans civilization 4, je suis toujours en train de peser le pour et le contre d´aller créer une nouvelle ville, ou de faire des unités militaires plutôt que des améliorations civiles, y´a un vrai choix stratégique. Dans Distant worlds je dois sécuriser les colonies clées et les ressources stratégics/superressource pour prendre de l´avance, voir commencer mes premières guerres. Dans (cette partie de) Stellaris, j´ai l´impression que la meilleure stratégie, c´est d´attendre. Je suis en bons termes avec tous mes voisins, on a tous fait copain copain et provoquer une guerre serait le meilleur moyen de m´aliéner tout le monde. Même en cas de victoire, je ne suis pas sûr que la production des nouveaux territoires compenserait pour la création d´un secteur et les malus en science/unité. Je ne reproche pas du tout au jeu son coté bac à sable plutôt que 4X pur jus, plutôt son manque d´intéractivité une fois les bases de l´empire posées. Il y´a bien des quêtes et des petits évenements aléatoires, mais la vaste majorité se résument à analyser une anomalie, puis réaliser un projet (même démarche que l´anomalie) ou envoyer sa flotte.

Je vais bien réussir à la finir cette partie, mais pour le moment je suis assez déçu.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Trop 4X, pas assez 4X, c'est le débat sans fin qui revient à épisode régulier sur les titres Paradox. Dans la réalité c'est pas intéressant, Civ et EU ne sont pas mutuellement exclusifs, on peut parfaitement aimer les deux.

Concernant Stellaris plus précisément, on est très nombreux à avoir intégré ses faiblesses et à en avoir pris notre parti, ce qui explique le peu de volonté de terminer les parties. Ce n'est néanmoins pas pour ça que les devs ne doivent pas chercher à réparer leur jeu et réaliser leur vision première pour le titre.

Qu'une partie de la communauté ai vu dans un jeu de grande stratégie faiblard une sandbox narrative, c'est un point de vue positif qui se respecte parfaitement, par contre c'est peu défendable face à la volonté de développeurs de mener la franchise là où ils estiment qu'elle doit aller.


D'ailleurs, avec les mods et la possibilité de jouer dans des versions antérieures, les nostalgiques peuvent quand même être globalement épargnés par ce changement. C'est quand même un luxe que peu de titres offrent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouvelles modifs pour la branche beta :




> Features
> * Added event that lets countries with a Chosen One become a Divine Empire
> * Adjusted fleet formations so that titans try to position themselves more in the middle of a fleet and avoid face-tanking the enemy
> * Grasp the Void ascension perk has been added to the game. It increases starbase capacity by +4
> * Increased max starbase capacity to 100
> 
> Balance
> * AI Empires now gets pirates 
> * Normalized unique Leviathan building costs. Ether Drake Shrine, Dragonslayer Monument, and Stellar Devourer Trophy now all cost 800 minerals and take one year to build
> ...

----------


## Darkath

> Pareil pour moi à vrai dire, même si j'appréciais d'avoir le saut une fois la partie bien avancée. C'est encore le cas en 2.0 du reste, mais son utilisation est assez fastidieuse. Je pense que si le changement de déplacement a été aussi mal perçu c'est aussi en grande partie parce que les vaisseaux doivent désormais traverser chaque système. Je trouve ça assez chiant et pas très intéressant alors qu'ils auraient très bien pu conserver le déplacement hyperligne des précédentes versions et obliger les vaisseaux à travers un système s'il contient un "inhibiteur d'hyperligne".


C'est nécessaire pour empêcher le syndrome doomstack de la flotte unique, et faire en sorte que les distances soit plus longues dans l'espace, plus que pouvoir traverser la moitié de la galaxie en une seconde en 1.X

Depuis la 2.0 la distance de tes flottes et la taille de ton empire est un facteur stratégique à prendre en compte alors qu'avant c'était totalement négligeable. C'est pas juste une histoire de chokepoints/inhibiteurs/défense.

----------


## Kruos

> En même temps c'est clairement l'approche qu'a pris Stellaris avec la MAJ 2.0


Le virage à 180 a commencé dès Utopia et ses arbres de traditions façon Civ5.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J´ai pas la date en tête. J´ai débloqué les premières possibilités de terraforming ainsi que mon premier trait d´ascension, et de ce que je vois de mes voisins je suis un peu en avance niveau tech.
> 
> Je me suis pas aidé en ayant en tête une partie pacifique, mais ce que je reproche au jeu pour le moment c´est son manque de choix intéressants en milieu de partie. L´exploration se fait sans réfléchir, il y´a un poil d´optimisation à garder en tête lors du développement de ses planètes/starbases mais rien de fou. Les vrais choix se font au niveau des recherches et des traditions, donc des choix peu en interaction avec ce qui se passe dans le monde du jeu.
> 
> Dans civilization 4, je suis toujours en train de peser le pour et le contre d´aller créer une nouvelle ville, ou de faire des unités militaires plutôt que des améliorations civiles, y´a un vrai choix stratégique. Dans Distant worlds je dois sécuriser les colonies clées et les ressources stratégics/superressource pour prendre de l´avance, voir commencer mes premières guerres. Dans (cette partie de) Stellaris, j´ai l´impression que la meilleure stratégie, c´est d´attendre. Je suis en bons termes avec tous mes voisins, on a tous fait copain copain et provoquer une guerre serait le meilleur moyen de m´aliéner tout le monde. Même en cas de victoire, je ne suis pas sûr que la production des nouveaux territoires compenserait pour la création d´un secteur et les malus en science/unité. Je ne reproche pas du tout au jeu son coté bac à sable plutôt que 4X pur jus, plutôt son manque d´intéractivité une fois les bases de l´empire posées. Il y´a bien des quêtes et des petits évenements aléatoires, mais la vaste majorité se résument à analyser une anomalie, puis réaliser un projet (même démarche que l´anomalie) ou envoyer sa flotte.
> 
> Je vais bien réussir à la finir cette partie, mais pour le moment je suis assez déçu.


Je comprend.
Le jeu n'est que pure violence. Il faut t'étendre, t'allier, subjuguer tes voisins et réduire au silence les empires vraiment hostiles au tien. De façon a être du bon coté de la galaxie tout le temps..


Après aussi tu as la War in Heaven qui sert à rythmer le milieu du jeu mais ce n'est pas systèmatique que l'event se déclenche. Ou encore des empires déchus qui se réveillent pour conquérir toute la galaxie mais là encore ce n'est pas systèmatique.

Mais ce n'est encore que pure violence.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial



----------


## silence

> * Fixed being able to build Trading Hubs in primitive systems


C'était couru, le boost est trop important en début de partie, sans aucune contrainte d'une colonie mais c'est tout de même dommage.

----------


## Nov

> Concernant Stellaris plus précisément, on est très nombreux à avoir intégré ses faiblesses et à en avoir pris notre parti, ce qui explique le peu de volonté de terminer les parties. Ce n'est néanmoins pas pour ça que les devs ne doivent pas chercher à réparer leur jeu et réaliser leur vision première pour le titre.
> 
> Qu'une partie de la communauté ai vu dans un jeu de grande stratégie faiblard une sandbox narrative, c'est un point de vue positif qui se respecte parfaitement, par contre c'est peu défendable face à la volonté de développeurs de mener la franchise là où ils estiment qu'elle doit aller.


Qu'ils continuent de faire évoluer le jeu est effectivement tout à leur honneur, mais on peut aussi ne pas être d'accord avec certaines orientations. Pour la 2.0, c'est encore un peut tôt pour avoir un avis très tranché de toute façon.

Je serais tout de même curieux de lire tes sources concernant la _volonté des développeurs_ concernant Stellaris. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils sachent toujours eux-mêmes où ils vont :x




> C'est nécessaire pour empêcher le syndrome doomstack de la flotte unique, et faire en sorte que les distances soit plus longues dans l'espace, plus que pouvoir traverser la moitié de la galaxie en une seconde en 1.X
> 
> Depuis la 2.0 la distance de tes flottes et la taille de ton empire est un facteur stratégique à prendre en compte alors qu'avant c'était totalement négligeable. C'est pas juste une histoire de chokepoints/inhibiteurs/défense.


J'ai bien compris le but, c'est suffisamment appuyé pour ne pas passer inaperçu. Je trouve juste que ça ne sert pas tant le jeu que ça que de le rendre aussi lent, ce n'est que mon point de vue.

----------


## Kruos

> Qu'ils continuent de faire évoluer le jeu est effectivement tout à leur honneur, mais on peut aussi ne pas être d'accord avec certaines orientations. Pour la 2.0, c'est encore un peut tôt pour avoir un avis très tranché de toute façon.
> 
> Je serais tout de même curieux de lire tes sources concernant la _volonté des développeurs_ concernant Stellaris. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils sachent toujours eux-mêmes où ils vont :x


Je pense que c'est surtout la volonté du nouveau lead designer, Wiz, qui impose sa vision. Il a pris les commandes quelques mois après la release si je dis pas de betises, après les premiers gros pansements. Au moment où ça chialaient de partout sur les forums (multi surtout, mais pas que). De là a y voir une relation de cause à effet avec les changements de directions pris depuis..

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je serais tout de même curieux de lire tes sources concernant la _volonté des développeurs_ concernant Stellaris. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils sachent toujours eux-mêmes où ils vont :x


Suffit de lire leurs interventions sur le forum off, les livestreams, le twitter de Wiz, etc. bref leurs déclarations en général vis à vis du jeu. Les choix sont clairement assumés, on est pas du tout dans une politique d'enfumage comme peuvent en être coutumiers d'autres studios (dans le genre, récemment et pour prendre un cas extrême, Bungie). 

Du coup ça donne des réponses pas forcément faites avec emphase, ou des réalités aussi terre-à-terre que "c'est une idée cool, mais c'est probablement trop coûteux pour en faire qqch de rentable", dans tous les cas la volonté est à un changement radical. Et comme tout changement radical assumé, ça va forcément diviser.


Après encore une fois, que l'on soit d'accord ou pas avec les évolutions et qu'on ai été ou pas plus heureux avec l'état du jeu pré 2.0, Stellaris permet non seulement de jouer dans n'importe quelle version majeure depuis la release en natif, mais autorise aussi le modding des mécaniques qui pourraient être rédhibitoires pour certains. 

Du coup en dehors d'un débat de principe, j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on se braque réellement à l'encontre des changements de Cherryh/Apoc, dont l'intégration est laissé à la discrétion du joueur. M'enfin après YMMV.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je pense que c'est surtout la volonté du nouveau lead designer, Wiz, qui impose sa vision. Il a pris les commandes quelques mois après la release si je dis pas de betises, après les premiers gros pansements. Au moment où ça chialaient de partout sur les forums (multi surtout, mais pas que). De là a y voir une relation de cause à effet avec les changements de directions pris depuis..


Ça après c'est la vie des projets au long cours. Honnêtement, y'a pire que Wiz pour reprendre un projet qui touche à la grande stratégie (même par ricochet) quand on considère sa participation aux stars de PDS comme EU4 ou CK2.  :^_^:

----------


## xlight111x

> Après encore une fois, que l'on soit d'accord ou pas avec les évolutions et qu'on ai été ou pas plus heureux avec l'état du jeu pré 2.0, Stellaris permet non seulement de jouer dans n'importe quelle version majeure depuis la release en natif, mais autorise aussi le modding des mécaniques qui pourraient être rédhibitoires pour certains. 
> 
> Du coup en dehors d'un débat de principe, j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'on se braque réellement à l'encontre des changements de Cherryh/Apoc, dont l'intégration est laissé à la discrétion du joueur. M'enfin après YMMV.


Pour ma part c'est ça que j'adore avec ce jeu, la possibilité de personnaliser son expérience de jeu via le choix des MaJ et les mods.
J'aime bien écumer le workshop pour trouver de nouveaux mods qui changent les mécaniques, pour ensuite les tester quitte à relancer une nouvelle partie sans avoir vu le bout de la précédente.  ::):

----------


## Kruos

> Ça après c'est la vie des projets au long cours. Honnêtement, y'a pire que Wiz pour reprendre un projet qui touche à la grande stratégie (même par ricochet) quand on considère sa participation aux stars de PDS comme EU4 ou CK2.


Ah mais oui il a eu d'excellentes contributions sur CK2 de mémoire. Par contre on peut dire maintenant que sa vision de Stellaris contraste fortement avec celle du précédent lead, et par voir de conséquence de l'attendu de beaucoup de joueurs qui avait adhérés aux différents concepts marketés et vendus à la vanilla.

Ensuite que Paradox se couvre vis à vis de cette suppression de features via le discours "vous avez le rollback 1.9 ou les mods si vous etes pas content" c'est pas du tout satisfaisant et acceptable car, jusqu'à maintenant, le "contrat" avec les jeux Paradox intègrait leur fameux suivi de développement et les DLCs. A ma connaissance y a jamais eu de précédent où des features étaient carrément virées du jeu. Y a eu des revamp mais pas de suppression. Et certainement pas sur des trucs marketés pour vendre la release de base.

Hors la clairement pour les mécontents le voyage s'arrête là à priori. M'enfin bon, vu le nombre à priori conséquent de joueurs qui ont roll back en 1.9, il y a de bonnes chances pour que ça continue de vivre du coté des mods mine de rien, du coup sait-on jamais.

----------


## Anonyme899

Hostiles pacifiés

----------


## Hippolyte

> 


Elle est géniale cette chanson  :^_^: 
Edit : Ah je pensais qu'elle avait été faite spécialement pour Stellaris, mais non. En tout cas, elle colle parfaitement.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> A ma connaissance y a jamais eu de précédent où des features étaient carrément virées du jeu. Y a eu des revamp mais pas de suppression. Et certainement pas sur des trucs marketés pour vendre la release de base.


En vrai je trouve ça plutôt cohérent avec la philosophie PDS sur certaines précédentes "grosses" franchises de stratégie. Quand on regarde l'évolution entre Europa Universalis 1 et 2, y'a le même type de "révolution" dans le gameplay, et les deux jeux n'ont qu'une année d'écart. Idem pour d'autres franchises comme HoI, même si les délais varient.

Pour moi on est clairement dans la même veine avec Stellaris, qui est une nouvelle franchise dans un genre nouveau pour eux, sur laquelle les devs expérimentent encore intensément. Il y a quinze ans probablement que Cherry + Apoc aurait été un 2e jeu vendu plein pot, là on est passé dans un contexte des franchises au long cours qui se feed sur le DLC, et y'a une volonté de faire coexister plusieurs lignes qui durent (CK2/EU4/Vic2/HoI4/Stellaris).

Encore une fois ça peut diviser d'avoir des changements radicaux, et inconsciemment ça choque probablement moins de voir ce type de changements dans un deuxième opus plutôt que dans un patch, mais à titre personnel je préfère avoir un patch gratos et un DLC discounté avec la possibilité d'opt out sur les changements plutôt qu'un nouvel opus au bout de deux ans parce que les devs cherchent encore la recette satisfaisante.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Hahahah ça doit être tellement chiant d'être développeur. Quoi que tu fasses, tout le monde râle tout le temps. Ca me fait un peu halluciner, pour une fois qu'un développeur prend des vrais risques pour transformer son jeu (qui, au passage, était insipide et chiant avant), on trouve le moyen de râler.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Hahahah ça doit être tellement chiant d'être développeur. Quoi que tu fasses, tout le monde râle tout le temps. Ca me fait un peu halluciner, pour une fois qu'un développeur prend des vrais risques pour transformer son jeu (qui, au passage, était insipide et chiant avant), on trouve le moyen de râler.


Si encore ça touchait que les devs, c'est un peu pareil pour quiconque entreprend qqch à l'encontre du public en général.

_"J'ai su depuis, en effet, que tout homme qui agit, qui dirige, qui fait quelque chose et quoi que ce soit, a contre lui tous ceux qui voudraient faire la même chose, ceux qui font précisément le contraire, et surtout la grande armée des gens d'autant plus sévères qu'ils ne font rien du tout."_ - Jules Clarétie

C'est une phrase qui était encadrée devant le bureau du maire dans la commune où j'ai grandi. Ça m'a toujours accompagné depuis, tant ça s'applique à une multitude de domaines dans une époque des réseaux où chacun a un avis sur tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> chacun a un avis sur tout.


et chacun a surtout un avis.

 :Drum:

----------


## Gustave

Je n'avais pas retouché à Stellaris depuis sa sortie, et franchement je trouve qu'il s'est bonifié avec le temps. Les nouvelles mécaniques sont pas mal dans l'ensemble, et le mid-game me paraît moins chiant qu'avant. Peut être que j'ai de la chance avec ma partie, je suis dans un coin de la galaxie qui est assez animé.
Par contre, question : où est ce qu'on peut voir son niveau de war exhaustion ? Je n'arrive pas à le trouver dans les menus...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> et chacun a surtout un avis.


Toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont les premiers.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme899

> où est ce qu'on peut voir son niveau de war exhaustion ?


En bas à droite durant une guerre. Entre l'outliner et les filtres pour la carte.

----------


## Nov

Oué enfin il ne s'agit pas de râler pour râler non plus. Juste pour remettre les choses en perspective:

"There are almost as many unique play styles as there are Stellaris players out there, and our objective is to hit a good balance point for the maximum number, which you can then further tweak to your own preferences with the new game customization options." https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...erryh.1074215/

Je suis pas master d'anglais, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça signifie que les développeurs veulent imposer une vision unique de ce que doit être Stellaris...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Oué enfin il ne s'agit pas de râler pour râler non plus. Juste pour remettre les choses en perspective:
> 
> "There are almost as many unique play styles as there are Stellaris players out there, and our objective is to hit a good balance point for the maximum number, which you can then further tweak to your own preferences with the new game customization options." https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...erryh.1074215/
> 
> Je suis pas master d'anglais, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça signifie que les développeurs veulent imposer une vision unique de ce que doit être Stellaris...


Sauf que c'est une déclaration qui pourrait être faite sans aucun problème sur, par exemple, Europa Universalis 4. Or EU4 est un jeu blindé de contraintes, de mécaniques plus ou moins complexes, de subtilités "gamey", etc. bref y'a beaucoup de "jeu" et beaucoup de règles dans cet environnement qui permet pourtant une diversité énorme.

Ça ne veut du coup absolument pas dire que Stellaris est une sandbox freeform, ou que le développement est sans direction. 

Par ailleurs c'est Jamor qui parle là, donc le project lead - c'est à dire le mec chargé de la gestion administrative du projet. Wiz est game director, donc le chef du projet en charge des idées, et lui a des réflexions beaucoup plus concrètes sur le jeu. Exemple, qui date d'un AMA il y a 11 mois :




> *NotScrollsApparently* 
> I remember reading that you somewhat regret the design decision to have 3 distinct types of FTL in Stellaris. Is that still true or have you maybe changed your mind?
> 
> Do you think it's a good or bad thing in terms of gameplay and player enjoyment, either in Stellaris or when it comes to 4X genre in general? Are there any plans to change these mechanics in Stellaris?
> 
> 
> *pdx_wizStellaris' Game Director* 
> I think the different FTL types falls into the category of 'cool idea, but wrong game for it'. In a game like Sword of the Stars (another 4X with vastly different FTL types) it works because SotS is much smaller-scope... games have only a handful of players, and wars are rarely more complex than 1v1 or 2v1. The game is also turn-based, which automatically allows the player time to more easily react to and calculate for the different kinds of movement.
> 
> ...


edit : si ça en intéresse certains, le AMA en question : https://www.reddit.com/r/4Xgaming/co...teractive_ask/

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> M'enfin bon, vu le nombre à priori conséquent de joueurs qui ont roll back en 1.9, il y a de bonnes chances pour que ça continue de vivre du coté des mods mine de rien, du coup sait-on jamais.


Pour info :




> On the note of 2.0 versus 1.9, around 1% of players are playing on 1.9 at the moment.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Hahahah ça doit être tellement chiant d'être développeur. Quoi que tu fasses, tout le monde râle tout le temps. Ca me fait un peu halluciner, pour une fois qu'un développeur prend des vrais risques pour transformer son jeu (qui, au passage, était insipide et chiant avant), on trouve le moyen de râler.


Et donc, tu râles contre les râleurs...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nov

> Sauf que c'est une déclaration qui pourrait être faite sans aucun problème sur, par exemple, Europa Universalis 4. Or EU4 est un jeu blindé de contraintes, de mécaniques plus ou moins complexes, de subtilités "gamey", etc. bref y'a beaucoup de "jeu" et beaucoup de règles dans cet environnement qui permet pourtant une diversité énorme.
> 
> Ça ne veut du coup absolument pas dire que Stellaris est une sandbox freeform, ou que le développement est sans direction. 
> 
> Par ailleurs c'est Jamor qui parle là, donc le project lead - c'est à dire le mec chargé de la gestion administrative du projet. Wiz est game director, donc le chef du projet en charge des idées, et lui a des réflexions beaucoup plus concrètes sur le jeu. Exemple, qui date d'un AMA il y a 11 mois :
> 
> edit : si ça en intéresse certains, le AMA en question : https://www.reddit.com/r/4Xgaming/co...teractive_ask/


Non mais évidemment qu'il y a une direction, mais j'irais pas jusqu'à dire que le "sandbox narratif" est le fantasme d'une minorité de joueurs. Déjà parce que l'aspect narratif n'est pas anecdotique dans ce jeu, ensuite parce qu'idéalement t'es censé pouvoir mener ta partie comme tu l'entends, dans la limite des possibilités offertes par le jeu évidemment mais c'est un peu le cas dans beaucoup de jeux estampillés sandbox.

Après, si le Project Lead et le Game Director sont pas d'accord sur l'orientation du jeu, il y a tout de même un soucis :s Ce dont je ne suis d'ailleurs pas totalement convaincu vu que Wiz avait lui-même dit dans un stream qu'imposer des objectifs (donc schématiquement s'orienter vers un jeu plus dirigiste) n'était pas ce qu'il voulait faire.

Concernant le FTL, ce n'est pas véritablement un soucis de mon côté. C'est juste son implantation qui est mal foutue et bancale, comme pas mal de fonctionnalité dans cette version.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Déjà parce que l'aspect narratif n'est pas anecdotique dans ce jeu, ensuite parce qu'idéalement t'es censé pouvoir mener ta partie comme tu l'entends, dans la limite des possibilités offertes par le jeu évidemment mais c'est un peu le cas dans beaucoup de jeux estampillés sandbox.


Ce qui est déjà le cas actuellement. Tu trouveras d'ailleurs personne dans ce thread pour avoir affirmé qu'on voulait imposer des objectifs (on professait plutôt la multiplication des conditions de victoire encore à la dernière page). Cela étant, enrichir le jeu en ajoutant/modifiant des systèmes (qui comportent des contraintes par essence) est bien différent de vouloir faire rentrer le jeu dans un couloir.





> Après, si le Project Lead et le Game Director sont pas d'accord sur l'orientation du jeu, il y a tout de même un soucis :s


Pas vraiment, le project lead est subordonné au game director, et n'a aucun rôle niveau design. Comme je disais plus haut - et comme Jamor l'a lui-même expliqué au moment de sa promotion - lui c'est "juste" le mec de l'administratif. 





> C'est juste son implantation qui est mal foutue et bancale, comme pas mal de fonctionnalité dans cette version.


Ça encore une fois c'est ton opinion. Y'a forcément des joueurs qui seront en désaccord quel que soit le changement. A l'inverse, on est nombreux à beaucoup apprécier les changements de Cherryh et on peut en discuter des années sans arriver à un consensus. Le seul consensus qu'il peut y avoir c'est : 

a- Est-ce que les devs sont parvenus à atteindre leurs objectifs en termes de design ?
b- Est-ce que ça a fait mieux vendre le jeu et/ou augmenté la playerbase active ?

Pour le premier point, on en saura certainement plus via les devblogs prochains (vu que le but a priori c'est de régler les aspects abordés dans Cherryh, et passer à autre chose), et pour le second point ça se verra sur la durée via les indicateurs les plus fiables dont on dispose, genre ça ou ça.

----------


## Kruos

> Pour info :


Ouais, enfin bon je suis curieux de voir d'où il le sort son 1%, connaissant l'escroc (rapport à ses déclarations lors de sa prise de fonction et là où on en est ajd) il doit certainement balancer le chiffre global qui l'arrange bien et représente rien du tout vu que les mecs qui joue avec Apocalypse n'ont pas le choix de rollback. Le chiffre de ceux qui joue sans le dernier DLC serait pertinent (1.9 vs 2.0), mais ça il est pas près de nous le donner hein. C'est lui qui a décidé du changement de direction, évidemment qu'il va tout faire pour communiquer que les joueurs le suivent, qui plus est sur son forum (qui est un véritable QG de fanboy c'est assez dingue soit dit en passant).

Je l'aimais bien mais il a perdu toute crédibilité à mes yeux. Le mec transforme l'espace en champ de rails et ensuite ose dire que les starlines apportent plus de "strategy depht", alors que tout ce qu'il a réussi à faire avec ses jolis chokepoint c'est de casualiser d'avantage le jeu pour le rendre plus multi-friendly IMO.

Merci pour le lien et bon jeu les gens.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ouais, enfin bon je suis curieux de voir d'où il le sort son 1%, connaissant l'escroc (rapport à ses déclarations lors de sa prise de fonction et là où on en est ajd) il doit certainement balancer le chiffre global qui l'arrange bien et représente rien du tout vu que les mecs qui joue avec Apocalypse n'ont pas le choix de rollback. Le chiffre de ceux qui joue sans le dernier DLC serait pertinent (1.9 vs 2.0), mais ça il est pas près de nous le donner hein. C'est lui qui a décidé du changement de direction, évidemment qu'il va tout faire pour communiquer que les joueurs le suivent, qui plus est sur son forum (qui est un véritable QG de fanboy c'est assez dingue soit dit en passant).


Faut pas faire l'erreur de confondre Cherryh (2.0/2.0.2) et Apocalypse. Tu peux parfaitement rollback en 1.9 tout en ayant Apocalypse, t'auras juste pas accès au contenu nécessitant la 2.0 (comme avec tous les DLCs).  

Ça représente 1% de la playerbase totale, DLC ou pas, et la majorité des changements "polémiques" sont inclus dans le patch gratuit 2.0(.2). Après tu veux peut-être avancer l'hypothèse que les gens qui ont acheté Apocalypse seront moins enclins à jouer en 1.9, mais il va te falloir du data pour prouver ça parce que je vois pas quelqu'un détestant suffisamment Cherryh pour vouloir rollback en 1.9 se priver de ça juste pour bénéficier du contenu rikiki du DLC en question. 

D'ailleurs je pense pas qu'Apoc se soit super bien vendu (il a été 3e du global steam chart la semaine de la sortie - entre Hunt et Kingdom Come - et a globalement disparu depuis), mais vu qu'on a jamais les données précises de steam, on ne peut qu'approximer.


Pour le reste, c'est de la spéculation et quoi qu'on en pense t'es d'accord qu'on peut pas vraiment prendre ça pour un argument.  :;):

----------


## Darkath

Et surtout on a pas steamspy pour les DLC  ::P:

----------


## Nov

> Ce qui est déjà le cas actuellement. Tu trouveras d'ailleurs personne dans ce thread pour avoir affirmé qu'on voulait imposer des objectifs (on professait plutôt la multiplication des conditions de victoire encore à la dernière page). Cela étant, enrichir le jeu en ajoutant/modifiant des systèmes (qui comportent des contraintes par essence) est bien différent de vouloir faire rentrer le jeu dans un couloir.


Je crois pas avoir dit le contraire en fait. Tout au plus, j'émets quelques réserves sur certaines orientations mais bon, encore une fois, faudra voir la suite.




> Ça encore une fois c'est ton opinion.


Oui c'est mon message donc c'est mon opinion, effectivement.

Après, j'ai quelques heures en 2.0 derrière moi et j'ai vu les problèmes engendrés par certains systèmes (qui sont eux totalement objectifs) Pour le moment, on a une sorte de mixe improbable entre le fonctionnement 1.x (genre les pactes défensifs qui ne tiennent aucun compte des hyperlignes) et 2.0 (comme les vassalisations qui elles en tiennent compte) On pourrait aussi citer le système de paix blanche automatique qui fonctionne tellement bien qu'ils ont fini par le virer en 2.0.2, etc. Rien qui ne soit sans doute réparable mais c'est dans l'état dans lequel Paradox a proposé la 2.0 et c'est dans cet état qu'on la juge.

De fait, je comprends aussi que le jeu se fasse un peu descendre malgré ses évidentes qualités par ailleurs.




> b- Est-ce que ça a fait mieux vendre le jeu et/ou augmenté la playerbase active ?


Heu, rien à battre des ventes personnellement. C'est pas ça qui va me faire aimer ou pas un jeu. Et c'est pas ça non plus qui fait la qualité d'un jeu.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Et c'est pas ça non plus qui fait la qualité d'un jeu.


Pour autant qu'on cherche un critère objectif (ce qui était la base de mon argument, pour dépasser le "j'aime/j'aime pas" qui fait long feu), l'engagement en termes de joueurs concurrents et de nombres de ventes sur la durée est le meilleur indicateur de la qualité d'un projet de ce type. Les succès d'estime dans des alcôves obscures de jeux que personne n'achète et auxquels personne ne joue ça paye pas les factures, malheureusement.

Si on essaye d'avoir une réflexion un peu concrète sur la réussite ou pas du patch Cherryh il faut des indicateurs objectifs, le reste c'est du vent à cause de l'excès de biais potentiels : aussi contrariant que ça puisse être, on peut adorer un jeu médiocre et détester le jeu du siècle. Et je jette absolument pas la pierre, ça vaut pour tous les partis dans la discussion.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pour autant qu'on cherche un critère objectif (ce qui était la base de mon argument, pour dépasser le "j'aime/j'aime pas" qui fait long feu), l'engagement en termes de joueurs concurrents et de nombres de ventes sur la durée est le meilleur indicateur de la qualité d'un projet de ce type.


Il est à  1/3 d'opinion négative depuis le patch. Ca affecte les ventes. C'est aussi ca la qualitance. 
C'est pas volé. 
Ca fait deux ans qu'il est sorti et il est toujours en alpha. A un moment ca commence à se voir.

----------


## Enyss

En alpha? tu exagères, c'est au mieux un prototype pré-alpha !  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Il est à  1/3 d'opinion négative depuis le patch. Ca affecte les ventes. C'est aussi ca la qualitance. 
> C'est pas volé. 
> Ca fait deux ans qu'il est sorti et il est toujours en alpha. A un moment ca commence à se voir.


Pertinence des reviews steam, review bombing, minorité vocale, tout ça. On va pas refaire le débat à chaque fois, y'a plus d'1,5M de copies de Stellaris vendues sur Steam et moins de 25k reviews, parmi lesquelles les 800 reviews négatives récentes sont juste anecdotiques.

Le chiffre des joueurs concurrents est bien plus parlant imho, puisqu'il prend en compte la majorité silencieuse des gens qui jouent sans se soucier de la nébuleuse autour des jeux (et il lisse aussi la population des mecs qui se plaignent sur le moment, mais jouent et achètent quand même les DLCs  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Anonyme899

> Pertinence des reviews steam, review bombing, minorité vocale, tout ça. On va pas refaire le débat à chaque fois, y'a plus d'1,5M de copies de Stellaris vendues sur Steam et moins de 25k reviews, parmi lesquelles les 800 reviews négatives récentes sont juste anecdotiques.
> 
> Le chiffre des joueurs concurrents est bien plus parlant imho, puisqu'il prend en compte la majorité silencieuse des gens qui jouent sans se soucier de la nébuleuse autour des jeux (et il lisse aussi la population des mecs qui se plaignent sur le moment, mais jouent et achètent quand même les DLCs ).


C'est ton point de vue. En quoi ca définit la qualité d'un jeu?

----------


## Raoulospoko

Salut, il y a un coin ou trouver des tuto ? Genre un truc a lire, pas de vidéo j'ai horreur de ça merci.

----------


## Darkath

> Il est à  1/3 d'opinion négative depuis le patch. Ca affecte les ventes. C'est aussi ca la qualitance. 
> C'est pas volé. 
> Ca fait deux ans qu'il est sorti et il est toujours en alpha. A un moment ca commence à se voir.



Reviews polarisées et temps de jeu qui explose. 

Je penche plutôt sur la minorité vocale  ::happy2:: 
(sachant que même depuis 2.0 y'a toujours plus d'opinion positives)

----------


## iHateWin

Coucou les canards !

Pour switcher un peu la discussion je voulais vous poser une question :

J'ai lu que, depuis la maj, les crises (que je n'ai pas encore rencontré) sont très compliquées à combattre du fait que le jeu est été pas mal ralentit en early.

Vous avez eut la même impression ?

----------


## Korb

Dans ma dernière partie j'ai eu les Unbiddens, et j'ai plutôt roulé dessus... Mais j'avais prévu le coup en prenant le Perk qui donne un bonus de 50% contre les crises.

Au pire de toute façon tu peux modifier la date d'arrivée des crises dans les paramètres de ta partie si tu trouves que ça arrive systématiquement trop vite.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est ton point de vue. En quoi ca définit la qualité d'un jeu?


Réponse :




> Pour autant qu'on cherche un critère objectif (ce qui était la base de mon argument, pour dépasser le "j'aime/j'aime pas" qui fait long feu), l'engagement en termes de joueurs concurrents et de nombres de ventes sur la durée est le meilleur indicateur de la qualité d'un projet de ce type. Les succès d'estime dans des alcôves obscures de jeux que personne n'achète et auxquels personne ne joue ça paye pas les factures, malheureusement.


Si dans trois mois quand la poussière sera retombée le jeu a perdu 50% de sa playerbase pré-patch, *personne* ne sera pris au sérieux en défendant le point de vue que Cherryh était un "bon" patch. L'inverse est vrai aussi. 

A un moment donné faut sortir des états d'âmes et des préférences des uns ou des autres pour regarder la seule réalité tangible à laquelle on peut se raccrocher pour juger de la qualité et de la pertinence des changements, pour la simple raison que c'est celle-là qui va conditionner la politique de développement du studio.

En parallèle on peut être en désaccord avec les changements, les aimer ou pas, c'est une question de goûts. On aime ou pas, OK dont acte. Mais c'est pas un argument et ça ne peut pas être utilisé comme tel pour analyser la qualité de la 2.0 et de la politique de design impulsée notamment par Wiz.

----------


## Thelann

> Salut, il y a un coin ou trouver des tuto ? Genre un truc a lire, pas de vidéo j'ai horreur de ça merci.


Tu as quelques ressources sur Steam, en anglais. Le reste directement sur le forum de Paradox. La plupart datent de la 1.9, donc tout n´est pas à jour. De mon opinion de nouveau joueur le jeu s´apprend sans trop d´efforts, il y´a assez d´informations à l´écran pour s´en sortir. Si tu as des questions précises la plupart des canards seront ravis de te répondre.

----------


## Alzender

Petite question sur le slider "date de fin de partie"

On parle ici de l'arrivée des crises? Ou de la date d'arrêt du jeu? (comme 1453 pour CK2 et 1820 pour EU4).
Si jamais je mets le slider sur 2800 cela signifie qu'aucune crise ne pourra se déclencher avant cette date? La puissance de la crise est elle proportionnelle à sa date d'arrivée (plus elle arrive tard, plus elle est dangereuse) ou dois je régler moi même sa magnitude sur le slider?
J'aimerais beaucoup avoir la possibilité de rêgler les crises sur une date aléatoire (post 2350 par exemple) avec la possibilité de continuer à jouer si la crise est surmontée, pour éventuellement avoir à faire face à une seconde plus tard. C'est possible ou pas du tout avec les réglages actuels?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Petite question sur le slider "date de fin de partie"
> 
> On parle ici de l'arrivée des crises? Ou de la date d'arrêt du jeu? (comme 1453 pour CK2 et 1820 pour EU4).
> Si jamais je mets le slider sur 2800 cela signifie qu'aucune crise ne pourra se déclencher avant cette date? La puissance de la crise est elle proportionnelle à sa date d'arrivée (plus elle arrive tard, plus elle est dangereuse) ou dois je régler moi même sa magnitude sur le slider?
> J'aimerais beaucoup avoir la possibilité de rêgler les crises sur une date aléatoire (post 2350 par exemple) avec la possibilité de continuer à jouer si la crise est surmontée, pour éventuellement avoir à faire face à une seconde plus tard. C'est possible ou pas du tout avec les réglages actuels?


Ça définit les dates de démarrage des phases correspondantes aux crises de milieu et de fin de partie, à partir de là ça suit les règles d'apparition des crises comme expliqué dans le wiki officiel.




> After 50 years into the End-Game the crisis trigger will roll once every 5 years until a crisis takes place, with the following weights
> 
> 10 for the Prethoryn Scourge
> x2 if more than 60 End-Game years passed
> x3 if more than 80 End-Game years passed
> x4 if more than 100 End-Game years passed
> 10 for the Extradimensional Invaders
> x0 if no default empire has either version of the Jumpdrive
> x4 if any default empire has Psi Jump Drive
> ...


Donc en effet si tu met 2800 aucune crise de fin de partie ne pourra se déclencher avant cette date + 50 ans, en revanche la date exacte est aléatoire et définie par les règles ci-dessus. Après la crise si tu es encore en vie tu seras toujours dans les clous des conditions de victoire normales (territorial, extermination ou territorial par fédération). La force des crises a son propre slider, en effet.

----------


## Alzender

Parfait, c'est très clair, je te remercie.

----------


## iHateWin

Ah mais mais mais ... il n'y a pas de date de fin de partie comme sur tout les autres jeux PDS ?

Pour finir la partie il faut absolument faire la conquête chiante de l'univers ? -_-

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ah mais mais mais ... il n'y a pas de date de fin de partie comme sur tout les autres jeux PDS ?
> 
> Pour finir la partie il faut absolument faire la conquête chiante de l'univers ? -_-


Ouais, c'est pour ça qu'on est nombreux à rarement "finir" les parties atm (on perd pas grand chose à pas finir non plus, perso je préfère passer à un autre empire que de m'emmerder à peindre la map une fois que j'ai fais tout ce que je voulais faire avec l'empire actuel et que la victoire est acquise - d'autant qu'on peut continuer une partie après qu'un empire ai déclaré la victoire). On en parlait quelques pages plus tôt, en espérant que ça changera dans les prochaines updates.

Autres news, le nouveau Dev Diary sur le post Cherryh/Apoc.

----------


## iHateWin

Ah pardon j'avais pas vu.

Ca craint un max ça ...

----------


## Darkath

La roadmap Post-Apocalypse à été révélée :

Evolutions qui avait déjà été mentionnée auparavant dans la roadmap :



> A 'galactic community' with interstellar politics and a 'space UN'.Deeper Federations that start out as loose alliances and can eventually be turned into single states through diplomatic manuevering.More story events and reactive narratives that give a sense of an unfolding story as you play.More interesting mechanics for pre-FTL civilizations.'Living systems', making empire systems feel more alive and lived in


Nouvelles évolutions qui sont ajoutées à la roadmap (Trade!) :



> Less micromanagement and more focus on interesting choices in regards to planets, the ability to grow planets beyond current fixed size.Empire trade mechanics and trade agreements.A galactic market where resources and strategic resources can be imported and exported.Espionage and sabotage mechanics.Improved galaxy/hyperlane generation with better placed systems and dangers.More anomalies and unique systems to explore.


https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...lypse.1076726/


Du coup la prochaine expansion sur la diplo et la suivante sur le trade, ça me parait logique et cohérent.

----------


## Vegas

Je joue pour le moment sans les dlc même si utopia et apocalypse me font de l'oeil et je me posait une question sur un truc que j'ai depuis mes toutes premières parties. Ca sert à quelques choses les vaisseaux bleu dans ton empire ou tu ne peux rien faire avec eux à part les déconstruises?

Ce n'est pas un vassal en tout cas.

----------


## iHateWin

Ce sont pas les flottes de tes secteurs?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ça turbine chez PDS, patch beta 2.0.2 mis à jour :




> *Features*
> * Ether Drake Hatchling and Psionic Avatar can no longer be merged into other fleets or assigned leaders
> * Assist Research is no longer researched by technology, and is instead unlocked by a Discovery tradition
> 
> *Balance*
> * Increased max number of Titans from to 3 to 20
> * Resource Replicators mineral production increased from 30 to 40
> * Raised starbase max cap to 999
> * Raised naval max cap to 9999
> ...

----------


## silence

> Ouais, c'est pour ça qu'on est nombreux à rarement "finir" les parties atm [...] en espérant que ça changera dans les prochaines updates.


J'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai vu ça revenir plusieurs fois et je me demande vraiment ou est le problème ? J'ai aussi rarement fini une partie sur EUIV, je me fixais des buts, d'optimisation ou de role play et une fois atteints je passais à autre chose. Stellaris a même l'avantage de permettre de continuer aussi longtemps qu'on le souhaite, en allant au delà des conditions de victoire. Dans le cas contraire vous pouvez toujours vous fixer une date ou condition limite et prendre un screen de la situation pour le partager.
Quant au retour à l'hyperlane only dans la 2.0 ce doit déjà être moddé, vu l'ouverture de Paradoxe à ce sujet difficile de défendre sérieusement cet argument. Imho ça rend le jeu beaucoup plus lisible et intéressant mais ce n'est pas verrouillé et c'est là le principal. 




> La roadmap Post-Apocalypse à été révélée :





> Ça turbine chez PDS, patch beta 2.0.2 :


Merci pour la road map et le patch note, il y a encore du boulot pour débugguer, équilibrer et enrichir mais globalement je ne regrette pas mon achat motivé par la sortie d'apocalypse. 

Sinon j'ai pris le temps d'observer le mechanisme de War Exhaustion, et c'est complètement pété. Apparemment les pertes de troupes au sol sont fixes contrairement aux ship qui scale. Deuxièmement les gains d'une occupation sont dérisoires par rapport à l'attrition, et encore je ne suis pas certain qu'ils comptent vraiment. Attrition qui, troisièmement, est elle même fixe. 
Sur ma dernière partie c'est flagrant : 2275, lifeseeded, 1 colonie, 25 systèmes, deux ennemis m'attaquent : je perds un système que je reconquiers avant même que l'outpost ne se répare. Je construis 3 bases stellaires et je supporte le malus d'output à coups de décrets (9/6) jusqu'à rétablir la situation technologiquement et en passant à 40 systèmes. Par là même je bloque la flotte ennemie sur un système complètement mineur (4 energie, 2 mineral). La seconde flotte me prend deux systèmes éloignés et non défendus et se fait raser au passage par une flotte maraudeur. Vu que j'ai le champs libre je conquiers 15/20 systèmes du premier attaquant et 4/5 de ses planètes. Le reste est pris par un autre rival qui joue les vautours. Pendant ce temps j'ai tranquillement construit un habitat et rasé moi même une flotte maraudeur. 
N'empêche que fin 2280 je suis à 86% de war score alors qu'ils frappent tout juste les 100%. Et malgré leurs 32% de WE d'occupation et le fait que j'ai perdu 1 corvette et un destroyer dans l'histoire. 
Du coup je suis obligé d'aller jusqu'au bout pour maintenant reprendre mes systèmes. Et impossible de leur imposer l'humiliation mais je perds les systèmes occupés si j'accepte le statu quo alors que je suis défenseur. 
Ils ont codé ça la veille de la release après avoir sorti le champagne ? D'ailleurs, pour essayer j'ai chargé la partie, supprimé mes défenses et laissé les ravageurs ruiner mon système. Devinez qu'elle influence cela a eu sur ma WE ?  ::trollface:: 

*Edit :* _quelques screen de la situation._
  
Vous pouvez aussi voir que j'ai subit le Wraith pendant ce temps, trois systèmes perdus et reconstruits. Soit je devrais prendre un gros malus avec tout ce que je demande à ma population, soit on reconnait qu'ils se sont faits rouler dessus. En l'état c'est uniquement un foutu timer.

*Bis :* Bon finalement ça a proc un peu après lorsque j'ai cassé la flotte isolée et que l'autre s'est crashée sur une base stellaire. Je me demande pourquoi, je crois bien avoir passé au moins 1 tick de mois au timer avant. En tout cas ça me semble beaucoup trop serré et rigide dans la progression vu la fessée qu'ils ont prise. C'était stupide de leur part d'aller jusque là.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai pas tout lu mais j'ai vu ça revenir plusieurs fois et je me demande vraiment ou est le problème ? J'ai aussi rarement fini une partie sur EUIV, je me fixais des buts, d'optimisation ou de role play et une fois atteints je passais à autre chose. Stellaris a même l'avantage de permettre de continuer aussi longtemps qu'on le souhaite, en allant au delà des conditions de victoire. Dans le cas contraire vous pouvez toujours vous fixer une limite et prendre un screen de la situation pour le partager.


En fait c'est un peu le même argument que quand un mode ironman/hardcore est demandé dans un jeu. On peut toujours rétorquer qu'il suffit de jamais savescum pour avoir l'expérience du mode Ironman/Hardcore. 

Ce qui n'est pas faux en plus. Mais dans la mesure où ça coûte pas des masses de ressources et que ça réponds à la demande d'une partie plus ou moins conséquente de la playerbase sans rien enlever au reste, c'est quand même pas mal que ce soit présent (sans que son absence soit rédhibitoire, la preuve  :;): ).

----------


## Vegas

> Ce sont pas les flottes de tes secteurs?


Oups...

Ca c'est tout à fait possible la raison pour laquelle je peux les démanteler ^^

----------


## Wolfram

> * Wormholes and Gateways are now taken into consideration when checking if empires are neighbors


J'aime beaucoup  ::):

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> Quant au retour à l'hyperlane only dans la 2.0 ce doit déjà être moddé, vu l'ouverture de Paradoxe à ce sujet difficile de défendre sérieusement cet argument.


Nan ils ont viré tout le code, impossible à réimplémenter.

----------


## silence

> Ce qui n'est pas faux en plus. Mais dans la mesure où ça coûte pas des masses de ressources et que ça réponds à la demande d'une partie plus ou moins conséquente de la playerbase sans rien enlever au reste, c'est quand même pas mal que ce soit présent.


Tu n'as pas tort mais un système de FTL dans un 4x est tout de même plus difficile à intégrer qu'un simple mode Ironman. Ça ne demande pas le même suivi en terme de patchs de bugfix, d'équilibrage ou de dlc. 
Bon ça joue aussi dans l'autre sens pour le coup, ça demande d'autant plus de travail pour les mods et de décalage par rapport à la vanilla. 




> Nan ils ont viré tout le code, impossible à réimplémenter.


Vraiment ? Pourtant le FTL et les Gate existent en tant que technologies, ce n'est pas possible ne serait ce qu'en créant des conditions de départ différentes pour des empires customs ? 
Si c'est le cas c'est vache, my bad. Mais il reste la 1.9.  ::ninja:: 




> J'aime beaucoup


Ça fonctionnait pour les systèmes, logique de prolonger la chose sur la diplo. Et oui, c'est très satisfaisant qu'ils le fassent.




> A galactic market where resources and strategic resources can be imported and exported.


Et ça c'est ce qui me fait vibrer actuellement sur leur roadmap. En l'état les ressources stratégiques sont une plaie, tant sur le trade que pour les trouver. 
Un filtre, un p***** filtre de map pour les afficher et un vrai menu incluant du trade, je demande pas la mort et ce sera déjà bien mais si en plus ils approfondissent la chose ! ...  :Vibre:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Tu n'as pas tort mais un système de FTL dans un 4x est tout de même plus difficile à intégrer qu'un simple mode Ironman. Ça ne demande pas le même suivi en terme de patchs de bugfix, d'équilibrage ou de dlc. 
> Bon ça joue aussi dans l'autre sens pour le coup, ça demande d'autant plus de travail pour les mods et de décalage par rapport à la vanilla.


Ah non mais je parle pas de la FTL, on parlait des conditions de victoire et du scoreboard façon EU4.  :^_^:

----------


## silence

Ah oui, c'est vrai. Effectivement, un scoreboard c'est pas bien dur.  ::ninja:: 
Ça râle tellement sur tous les forums que je me mélange. Par contre mais sans rien y connaitre, les conditions de victoire ça me parait plus compliqué. Et même encore plus pour les mods, faudrait pas revoir aussi l'IA là pour équilibrer ? Mais oui, une victoire technologique, une diplomatique sur l'état des relations plutôt que la conquête par fédération et une à coups d'event/quêtes et ce serait déjà pas mal.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ha !





Le bonheur absolu pour les mecs qui veulent faire du qualitatif, quitte à laisser des trous dans leur territoire.  :Bave:

----------


## IriK

Que des bonnes choses de prévus pour la suites avec les nouveaux objectifs  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 
Un niveau de difficulté sans bonus, du commerce et une bourse galactique (_un crash lors de la Crise_  :Bave: ) et l'espionnage de prévus pour le future  :Vibre:

----------


## Darkath

> Ah oui, c'est vrai. Effectivement, un scoreboard c'est pas bien dur. 
> Ça râle tellement sur tous les forums que je me mélange. Par contre mais sans rien y connaitre, les conditions de victoire ça me parait plus compliqué. Et même encore plus pour les mods, faudrait pas revoir aussi l'IA là pour équilibrer ? Mais oui, une victoire technologique, une diplomatique sur l'état des relations plutôt que la conquête par fédération et une à coups d'event/quêtes et ce serait déjà pas mal.


L'IA n'est pas trop mauvaise en 2.0 faudrait juste que je teste avec un IA plus aggressive.

----------


## silence

> ...


C'est bien, plus il y a de tooltip mieux c'est. 
Ce serait sympa que ça évolue selon le bonheur de ses pops et s'accompagne de CB spécifiques contre un voisin qui ne boucherait pas les trous, aurait un mauvais taux.  :Bave:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Sérieux je ne vois pas comment on peut préférer le jeu avant la dernière version. Plus j'y joue, plus je trouve ça cool, c'est vraiment beaucoup plus engageant qu'avant où on pouvait faire ce qu'on voulait tout le temps !

----------


## Anonyme899

Rendez-vous dans deux DLC.

Là c'est encore trop moche pour y investir plus de temps. 
L'IA des crises cale. 
Le mid-game est à peine moins ennuyeux qu'avant. 
Le jeu est devenu un gigantesque grind permanent. 
Il y a trop d'énergie partout. J'ai beau activer toutes les campagnes, j'ai quand même tellement de surplus en fin de partie que je m'offre les curators, les artistes et toutes les ressources des enclaves. Pourtant je n'ai que de 36 systèmes occupés. 
Le déplacement des vaisseaux est beaucoup trop long (au point que je construit toujours un vaisseau pour téléporter mes scientifiques dans mon empire. Des events sont du coup irréalisables sauf coup de bol. 
Des events/quêtes sont de nouveau buggués. 
Impossible de finir les quêtes précurseurs si le monde natal est dans un autre empire du fait que les empires connus transmette toute leurs infos internes à leur frontières. Le système natal est donc déjà exploré dans ce cas et il devient impossible de trigger par un scientifique la dernière "mission".
Les armements ont été encore plus simplifié. C'est un jeu pour Ipad à ce niveau. Pour un jeu qui se base sur la guerre, c'est moche. 
L'auto-best qui revient à chaque nouvel équipement disponible est tout simplement lourdingue.
La lassitude de guerre et le système automatisé de résolution de guerre me sort par les yeux tellement c'est mal foutu. Pourtant le studio a fait Europa Universalis. C'est pas comme si il n'avait pas un exemple.
La gestion d'empire est toujours aussi pauvre.  
Les généraux meurent trop facilement parce que attaché à une armée.
J'ai pas bien compris la subtilité dans la modification du combat terrestre. Quand j'envoie 50 armées ca passe toujours et je n'ai pas d'armée détruite. Comme avant quoi sauf que je n'ai plus à faire baisser la fortification comme avant pour que ca marche. 
Ah si, un truc bête. Quand un adversaire prend un monde, il ne faut surtout pas le reprendre. Juste reprendre l'outpost/Starbase.  ::trollface:: 

Les fédérations intégrent parfois des membres sans demander au joueur. 

La fonction "take point" redéconne. 

Le destructeur de monde c'est cool mais ca enlève toute raison d'envoyer une armée ou d'assiéger le monde. Du coup je me demande l'intérêt d'avoir fait un rework des armées.


Après il y a de bonnes choses comme l'expansion par outpost, une meilleure possibilité de jouer tout petit, un certain besoin de ne pas doomstacker(pas tout le temps), la phase d'exploration est toujours aussi magique, on se sent moins obligé de faire des raids direct sur la capitale, les capacités de tuning des starbases, l'auto-evac des vaisseaux aussi (mais c'est pas très lisible).

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Tu joues en 2.0.2 (la beta) ? Parce que y a des trucs qui ont changé par rapport à ce que tu critiques, et y a des changements quasi tous les jours.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Tu joues en 2.0.2 (la beta) ? Parce que y a des trucs qui ont changé par rapport à ce que tu critiques, et y a des changements quasi tous les jours.


oui, en 2.0.2. Et encore je ne pointe pas les bugs et l'équilibrage (de chie en dehors de l'énergie). Et non ce que je pointe n'est pas dans les patch logs.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Maj du patch beta :




> * Clicking your own empire shield on colonized systems in the galaxy map will now open planet view and cycle between colonies in that system

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai pas bien compris la subtilité dans la modification du combat terrestre. Quand j'envoie 50 armées ca passe toujours et je n'ai pas d'armée détruite. Comme avant quoi sauf que je n'ai plus à faire baisser la fortification comme avant pour que ca marche.


En gros avant il suffisait d'envoyer 5 armées en bombardant et tu pouvait peter n'importe quelle planète vu que les troupes bombardées devenaient totalement inutiles.
la le bombardement aide les troupes au sol mais ne rend pas la défense inexistante.

----------


## Anonyme899

> En gros avant il suffisait d'envoyer 5 armées en bombardant et tu pouvait peter n'importe quelle planète vu que les troupes bombardées devenaient totalement inutiles.
> 
> la le bombardement aide les troupes au sol mais ne rend pas la défense inexistante.


Si le problème c'était réellement ça, la solution prend moins de dix minutes à être implémenté en 1.9. Je l'ai moddé, je le sais. Je peux te pointer les lignes  à modifier, si tu veux t'amuser. Tu peux transformer une planète en un véritable vietnam avec quelques lignes. Même les civ pre-FTL peuvent devenir un cauchemard.  ::P:  

Le vrai souci c'est les flottes. il faut leur donner une raison de rester immobile plutôt que de capper toutes les starbases (ou courser la flotte adverse sans répit) dans une séquence benny hill et faire un gros doigt au joueur en face. C'est pour ça qu'il te colle un inhibiteur sur le stronghold(que tu peux ignorer avec le jump drive contre 120 jours). 
Du coup il a boosté un peu la défense pour faire monter la WE (mais ca marche pas très bien  ::P: ) puisqu'avant la paix était automatique. Tu dois aussi avoir des considérations liées à l'ia et à la gestion de l'unrest (qui se gérait en 1.9 en spammant des troupes). Là il te faut un stronghold/fortress. C'est plus compliqué pour le joueur mais plus simple l'IA qui doit juste placer un batiment au poids de 1000 en construction suivant des règles lié à l'unrest et la planetary capital.
En plus le type d'armée défendante est plus rigolol suivant la pop qui occupe le stronghold/fortress/capitale. Ca met de la variété.

----------


## xlight111x

> Si le problème c'était réellement ça, la solution prend moins de dix minutes à être implémenté en 1.9. Je l'ai moddé, je le sais. Je peux te pointer les lignes  à modifier, si tu veux t'amuser. Tu peux transformer une planète en un véritable vietnam avec quelques lignes. Même les civ pre-FTL peuvent devenir un cauchemard.


Du coup je suis curieux, qu'est ce que tu a modifié et qu'est ce que ça a changé ?

----------


## HokutoNoCat

Vous jouez quoi comme civs en 2.0 + du coup les amis ?

----------


## The Number 9

> Tu peux parfaitement rollback en 1.9 tout en ayant Apocalypse, t'auras juste pas accès au contenu nécessitant la 2.0 (comme avec tous les DLCs).


Non, tu ne peux pas. Tu ne peux pas utiliser un DLC avec un patch antérieur.

Les ajouts d'Apocalypse étant inclus dans la 2.0.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Non, tu ne peux pas. Tu ne peux pas utiliser un DLC avec un patch antérieur.
> 
> Les ajouts d'Apocalypse étant inclus dans la 2.0.


Qui te parle d'utiliser le DLC, j'explique justement que posséder Apocalypse n'est pas bloquant pour rollback en 1.9, mais que tu ne pourras pas utiliser le contenu nécessitant la version 2.0 (donc Apoc, et tout ce qui viendra ensuite).

----------


## The Number 9

> Qui te parle d'utiliser le DLC, j'explique justement que posséder Apocalypse n'est pas bloquant pour rollback en 1.9, mais que tu ne pourras pas utiliser le contenu nécessitant la version 2.0 (donc Apoc, et tout ce qui viendra ensuite).


J'avais mal lu ta phrase effectivement.

----------


## Ruadir

Pardon je vais poser une question idiote sur le Lore mais quelle est la nation humaine la plus importante dans l'univers de Stellaris ? 
L'*United Nations of Earth* ou le *Commonwealth of Man* ?  
C'est pour tenter une partie RP.

----------


## Megiddo

Question intéressante au contraire. Les deux peuvent avoir une grosse importance dans la galaxie en endgame, en usant de moyens très différents. Les deux sont parfaitement jouables.

La vraie question pour le choix RP, c'est de savoir quelle est ta vision de l'humanité. Un brin utopiste, basée sur des valeurs d'équité et d'altruisme, ou alors un peu plus cynique et désenchantée. 

Après, au-delà de la vision RP, c'est le gameplay que tu veux avantager qui fera la différence. Si tu as déjà fait pas mal de parties en mode guerre/domination, tu peux tenter l'United Nations of Earth pour sortir de ta zone de confort, et inversement.  :;):

----------


## IriK

> Pardon je vais poser une question idiote sur le Lore mais quelle est la nation humaine la plus importante dans l'univers de Stellaris ? 
> L'*United Nations of Earth* ou le *Commonwealth of Man* ?  
> C'est pour tenter une partie RP.


Aucune, étant donner qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de lore lier au races dans Stellaris. Il est même possible que les 2 entités pop sur lors d'une même partie.
Sinon tu peux très bien créer ton propre équivalent de l'une de ces 2 factions suivant tes préférences de gameplay.
(Ai fait ça pour un équivalent à l'UNE, vue comme leurs salle de fond et accoutrements de dirigeants sont à  :Gerbe:  )

----------


## silence

> Question intéressante. [...] Si tu as déjà fait pas mal de parties en mode guerre/domination, tu peux tenter l'United Nations of Earth pour sortir de ta zone de confort, et inversement.


J'ai commencé petit et égalitariste, spirituel fanatique. J'ai du m'étendre à cause d'une guerre. J'ai douté quand j'ai percé 

Spoiler Alert! 


le shroud

 mais finalement j'ai décidé de ne pas dévier. Plus grand que prévu, égalitariste, spirituel fanatique. J'accepterai la prochaine fois. Et un début de fédération avec un empire aux ethics identiques. Une bien belle caution, à deux ça va et pourtant c'est bien la première fédération galactique !

J'aime toujours autant leurs extensions à thème que sur EuIV, Paradoxe m'a toujours avec ses Dlc et prendre le train en retard est un bonheur de fraîcheur. Tant mieux si maintenant c'est aussi disponible sans, si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Ruadir

> Question intéressante au contraire. Les deux peuvent avoir une grosse importance dans la galaxie en endgame, en usant de moyens très différents. Les deux sont parfaitement jouables.
> 
> La vraie question pour le choix RP, c'est de savoir quelle est ta vision de l'humanité. Un brin utopiste, basée sur des valeurs d'équité et d'altruisme, ou alors un peu plus cynique et désenchantée. 
> 
> Après, au-delà de la vision RP, c'est le gameplay que tu veux avantager qui fera la différence. Si tu as déjà fait pas mal de parties en mode guerre/domination, tu peux tenter l'United Nations of Earth pour sortir de ta zone de confort, et inversement.


Merci, je pense me focaliser sur l'UNE dans une prochaine partie. le délire xénophobe "Imperium of Man", je commence à saturer. 
J'avais des doutes car le bouquin se concentre sur le Commonwealth et que la majorité des vidéos de Paradox le mettent en avant au détriment de l'UNE. La seule fois où l'UNE est mise en avant c'est pour la voir se prendre une raclée et se faire détruire une planète.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, j'ai appris qu'il y avait des events propres au Commonwealth, C'est également le cas chez l'UNE ?

----------


## Endymion

> Aucune, étant donner qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de lore lier au races dans Stellaris. Il est même possible que les 2 entités pop sur lors d'une même partie.
> Sinon tu peux très bien créer ton propre équivalent de l'une de ces 2 factions suivant tes préférences de gameplay.
> (Ai fait ça pour un équivalent à l'UNE, vue comme leurs salle de fond et accoutrements de dirigeants sont à  )


Ce serait un même davantage RP d'avoir les deux dans une même partie:
- United Nations of Earth: l'ONU quoi, c'est notre Terre avec un gouvernement unifié (façon Star Trek).
- le Commonwealth of Man: ce sont les descendant des passagers d'un vaisseau de colonisation que l'on croyait perdu, qui en ont manifestement un peu chié et on viré facho.

ça me fait un peu penser à Starcraft où les "Terrans" sont les descendants colons type forçat envoyé pour coloniser très loin (façon Australie quoi), et la Terre qui a continué sa vie dans son coin pendant un temps.

----------


## IriK

> La seule fois où l'UNE est mise en avant c'est pour la voir se prendre une raclée et se faire détruire une planète.


Faut souvent _un coups de pied au cul_ des humains pour les réveillés  ::trollface:: 










> Sinon, j'ai appris qu'il y avait des events propres au Commonwealth, C'est également le cas chez l'UNE ?


Wait what ?  ::o: 




> Ce serait un même davantage RP d'avoir les deux dans une même partie:
> - United Nations of Earth: l'ONU quoi, c'est notre Terre avec un gouvernement unifié (façon Star Trek).
> - le Commonwealth of Man: ce sont les descendant des passagers d'un vaisseau de colonisation que l'on croyait perdu, qui en ont manifestement un peu chié et on viré facho.


Ah mais c'était juste un constat, pas une remarque sur le RP de la situation  ::happy2::

----------


## ETH

J ai des centaines d'heures sur stellaris et je me rends compte qu'il existe des pseudo scénarisation  ::o:  a travers ces petites cinématiques (bon ok c'est des plans fixes et des images du jeu)
que je n'avais jamais regardées a chaque extensions...
C'est fou cette différence avec un truc aseptisé comme endless 2 quand même, avec sa da cartoon too much qui casse ta suspension de disbelieve. La on est dans du réalisme sobre et classe et cette musique omg.
Des petites amorces de scenario pour un jeu où en réalité le rp est 10 fois plus grand que sur le jeu précité qui n offre aucune liberté.

----------


## Railgun

Endless Space 2, aseptisé ?  :Emo: 
Franchement, on n'est pas obligé de comparer, les approches diffèrent trop. La DA et la scenarisation d'ES2 me font rêver (je n'y joue plus parce que l'equilibrage et l'IA ont besoin de taf...)

----------


## Ruadir

> Wait what ?


Une quête exclusive à la faction s'appelle "Hunt for the Hyacinth".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J ai des centaines d'heures sur stellaris et je me rends compte qu'il existe des pseudo scénarisation  a travers ces petites cinématiques (bon ok c'est des plans fixes et des images du jeu)
> que je n'avais jamais regardées a chaque extensions...
> C'est fou cette différence avec un truc aseptisé comme endless 2 quand même, avec sa da cartoon too much qui casse ta suspension de disbelieve. La on est dans du réalisme sobre et classe et cette musique omg.
> Des petites amorces de scenario pour un jeu où en réalité le rp est 10 fois plus grand que sur le jeu précité qui n offre aucune liberté.


C'est tout simplement que ES2 n'est pas pour toi. Stellaris est très bac-à-sable et laisse une grande liberté au joueur là où les scénaristes de ES2 développent un cadre et une structure narrative personnelle.  
Et la Direction artistique de ES2 est l'une des plus réussies du jeu vidéo de Space-opera de ces dernières années.
La trouver en carton, ça me dépasse...vraiment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Franchement, on n'est pas obligé de comparer


Dans un monde idéal, ça serait carrément bien de ne pas avoir de pseudo-guerre pour dire que un tel est meilleur que machin alors que les 2 jeux ont des approches différentes.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> La trouver en carton, ça me dépasse...vraiment.





> C'est fou cette différence avec un truc aseptisé comme endless 2 quand même, avec sa da *cartoon* too much qui casse ta suspension de disbelieve.


Pas "en carton", "cartoon".  :^_^: 

Ce qui peut se défendre, il faut avouer que ES2 opte plus volontiers pour qqch de très stylisé, après on aime ou pas.

----------


## Ruadir

> Pas "en carton", "cartoon".


Ahh oui.  ::unsure:: 




> Ce qui peut se défendre, il faut avouer que ES2 opte plus volontiers pour qqch de très stylisé, après on aime ou pas.


Oui enfin c'est loin d’être cartoon. En revanche l'univers dispose de son propre style et c'est clairement deux façons différentes de voir le 4X.

----------


## La Guigne

> Ce qui peut se défendre, il faut avouer que ES2 opte plus volontiers pour qqch de très stylisé, après on aime ou pas.


J'avoue, j'ai jamais accroché à la DA d'ES2, même si je reconnait la clarté de l'UI.

----------


## Ivano

Yo les canards du topic, je zyeutais le jeu depuis longtemps (fan de Crusader Kings) et j'ai sauté le pas à l'occasion de la 2.0 et ses promos. Jusque-là c'est grave cool, je retrouve en partie l'esprit Paradox : ce qui me plaît c'est les épopées spatiales qu'on peut se raconter tout seul, l'aspect role-play poussé.

Du coup j'ai quelques questions. Je suis pas très orienté guerre, donc j'ai lancé une partie avec les Nations Unies en mode full diplo, et pas mal ramé mais réussi à monter une fédération avec un voisin. J'ai vu qu'il y a des conditions de victoire (j'imagine que ça vient du côté 4X, je peux m'en passer à titre personnel) : c'est jouable de gagner sans faire la guerre ? Car j'ai l'impression que passé un certain point, il y a quand même un gros plafond de verre pour la diplomatie.

Pour les combats eux-mêmes et la stratégie militaire, vous auriez quelques conseils de base faciles à appliquer ? J'avoue ne pas m'être trop penché sur la construction de vaisseaux, je fais souvent "meilleur automatiquement", et je compose une flotte de base avec un peu de chaque (1 cuirassé, 1 croiseur, 2 destroyers, une dizaine de corvettes). Bref je joue vraiment au pifomètre et ça se ressent quand je suis en guerre (rarement du coup).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Yo les canards du topic, je zyeutais le jeu depuis longtemps (fan de Crusader Kings) et j'ai sauté le pas à l'occasion de la 2.0 et ses promos. Jusque-là c'est grave cool, je retrouve en partie l'esprit Paradox : ce qui me plaît c'est les épopées spatiales qu'on peut se raconter tout seul, l'aspect role-play poussé.
> 
> Du coup j'ai quelques questions. Je suis pas très orienté guerre, donc j'ai lancé une partie avec les Nations Unies en mode full diplo, et pas mal ramé mais réussi à monter une fédération avec un voisin. J'ai vu qu'il y a des conditions de victoire (j'imagine que ça vient du côté 4X, je peux m'en passer à titre personnel) : c'est jouable de gagner sans faire la guerre ? Car j'ai l'impression que passé un certain point, il y a quand même un gros plafond de verre pour la diplomatie.
> 
> Pour les combats eux-mêmes et la stratégie militaire, vous auriez quelques conseils de base faciles à appliquer ? J'avoue ne pas m'être trop penché sur la construction de vaisseaux, je fais souvent "meilleur automatiquement", et je compose une flotte de base avec un peu de chaque (1 cuirassé, 1 croiseur, 2 destroyers, une dizaine de corvettes). Bref je joue vraiment au pifomètre et ça se ressent quand je suis en guerre (rarement du coup).


Alooors :

- Dans l'état actuel du jeu, y'a quand même la part belle faite au militaire en milieu de partie. Donc y'a des chances que tu doives en passer par là au moins un minimum. Par ailleurs les crises de fin de partie sont assez violentes, donc avoir développé son armée est toujours une bonne idée à ce moment-là.

- Y'a une condition de victoire basée sur le fait d'avoir la fédération possédant plus de la moitié des systèmes de la map IIRC. C'est pas grand chose, mais c'est tjrs ça si on veut la jouer pacifiste (après, le kata du pacifiste dans Stellaris c'est souvent d'arriver à faire en sorte que l'ennemi t'attaques...  ::ninja:: ). Cela dit, tu verras, au bout d'un moment "gagner" les games devient moins important que de simplement jouer sa faction, faire un peu ce qu'on a envie et - une fois l'endgame bien entamé, la crise endiguée, etc. - passer à une autre game avec un autre empire et un autre style de jeu.

- Pour la strat militaire, atm mes conseils de base seraient : penser à créer des outposts "anchorage" en quantité (c'est le principal poste pour augmenter la navy capacity), penser aussi à faire des designs de vaisseaux adapté à l'ennemi du moment, l'auto best ne marche pas très bien. 
Quand je parle d'adaptation, je veux dire par exemple ne pas hésiter à refit ses design en armes anti-armor/hull quand on affronte des flottes sans shield (comme lors de la crise d'end game avec les praetoryn scourge), et à l'inverse passer son tank en full shield si l'ennemi fait massivement des dégâts sur l'armure.

Après, actuellement avoir plusieurs flottes est toujours une bonne idée, les temps de trajets sont lents et le temps de réaction nécessaire implique souvent d'avoir une flotte pas loin, quitte à utiliser des flottes de corvettes qui se déplacent vite à l'intérieur des systèmes pour minimiser le temps de réponse. Rien de plus frustrant atm d'avoir un pop de pirates à l'autre bout de l'empire et pas de flotte à proximité pour réagir dans un temps satisfaisant.

----------


## Ivano

Super, merci pour les conseils  :;): 
C'est vrai que la victoire m'intéresse pas énormément, mais l'expansion de la fédération est mon but RP principal vu que l'extension des colonies est limitée actuellement (en gros les 8 empires sont collés et quasi toute la galaxie est occupée).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Nouveau dev diary.




> Hello and welcome to another Stellaris dev diary. As we are still in full post-release support mode, until we are ready to get back to regular feature dev diaries, we're not going to have full-length dev diaries. Instead, we'll use the dev diaries to highlight certain fixes or tweaks that we feel need highlighting. Today, we're going to be covering some changes coming to the 2.0.2 beta in regards to War Exhaustion and forced Status Quo.
> 
> In 2.0, with the new war system, we added forced status quo peace as part of the new war exhaustion mechanics. We felt that this mechanic was necessary to ensure that limited wars could actually happen and so that the outmatched side in a war still had a reason to fight (pushing the enemy into 100% war exhaustion in order to force peace and reduce their territorial concessions). There were some problems with this mechanic, however, primarily that people felt surprised by a sudden peace in which they might lose systems the enemy has just occupied days ago, and also that certain wars (such as subjugation wars) were very difficult to fully win before being force-peaced out.
> 
> After receiving intial player feedback on these issues, we decided to try out a different model of war exhaustion in the 2.0.2 beta, replacing the forced status quo with a penalty at 100% war exhaustion. We have since been playing, testing, tweaking and collecting further feedback, and coming to the conclusion that our original design was correct - forced peace is necessary for the new war system to not simply become a series of single wars to the death, or powerful empires forcing a weaker empire into 100% war exhaustion and refusing to peace while their enemies were crippled by penalties.
> 
> For this reason, we will be reintroducing forced status quo peace, and this time it's here to stay. However, we are not simply going to roll back to exactly the way it is in 2.0, instead it will now work as follows:
> - When a side in a war reaches 100% war exhaustion, they are now flagged as being at high war exhaustion, and get the alert as before
> - Once at high war exhaustion, a 24 month timer will start to tick down for that side in the war. Once the timer is up, that war side can be forced into a status quo peace
> ...


Retour à la paix forcée mais avec un timer pour pas que ça te pète à la poire. Ça semble être un bon compromis, à voir comment ça tourne dans les faits.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Dans la foulée, mise à jour de la version beta :




> # Feature
> * Forcing an empire to adopt your ideology will now also pull them out of any Federation they are part of, and revoke all their claims on you and your Federation allies and subjects
> * Added two new mid-game society techs, one for Hive Minds and one for Machine Empires, that substantially boost resource production
> * Reworked difficulty modes completely. The new difficulty modes are:
> Ensign: AI has virtually no advantages or cheats (no economic, military or research benefits at all, only very minor advantages such as cheaper gene-modding)
> Captain: AI gets small economic/research/naval capacity advantages
> Commodore: AI gets moderate economic/research/naval capacity advantages
> Admiral: AI gets major economic/research/naval capacity advantages
> Grand Admiral: AI gets massive economic/research/naval capacity advantages
> ...


Ça c'est de la maj.  :^_^:

----------


## comodorecass

Bonsoir, je me suis remis a Stellaris (pas touché depuis la release) et j'ai l'impression que la sphère d'influence de mon empire se développe beaucoup plus lentement qu'avant. En gros sans base spatiale ou avant poste impossible de gratter des systèmes dans sa bulle. C'est normal ça?

----------


## IriK

> Bonsoir, je me suis remis a Stellaris (pas touché depuis la release) et j'ai l'impression que la sphère d'influence de mon empire se développe beaucoup plus lentement qu'avant. En gros sans base spatiale ou avant poste impossible de gratter des systèmes dans sa bulle. C'est normal ça?


Si tu entend _sphère d'influence_ par ton territoire, Ouaip ; ceci induisant les nouvelles mécaniques de revendications et pirateries  ::):

----------


## dave8888

> Bonsoir, je me suis remis a Stellaris (pas touché depuis la release) et j'ai l'impression que la sphère d'influence de mon empire se développe beaucoup plus lentement qu'avant. En gros sans base spatiale ou avant poste impossible de gratter des systèmes dans sa bulle. C'est normal ça?


Euh il n'y a plus de croissance de la sphère d'influence. La construction d'avant poste est le seul moyen d'agrandir tes frontières.

----------


## comodorecass

Mais ça change tout ça non?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Mais ça change tout ça non?


Ouais ça change beaucoup de choses. Et y'a pas que ça d'ailleurs avec la 2.0, normalement tu as un message d'avertissement quand tu lances le jeu post 2.0 pour t'avertir (d'ailleurs je crois qu'ils ont mis à jour le tuto pour y correspondre, à vérifier). Sinon si tu veux qqch de plus complet y'a les patch notes de la 2.0.

Note que si tu joues sur la branche beta en 2.0.2 y'a encore d'autres modifs, mais plus spécifiques.

----------


## yaknic

Je n'avais pas relancé Stellaris depuis la dernière grosse mise à jour, j'ai bien compris que je devais construire des avant-postes pour générer une sphère d'influence et ensuite coloniser. Par contre, je ne comprends absolument pas comment est calculé cette sphère d'influence. Mes voisins ont des frontières "classiques", en gros ils ont une seule grosse sphère d'influence, assez loin parfois d'un avant poste, alors que moi, je n'ai que des micros sphères d'influence autour de mes avant-postes. 
Du coup, j'ai un empire en taches de dalmatien, Il y a un mécanisme que je n'aurai pas saisi ?

----------


## Railgun

Oui : chaque avant poste ne contrôle qu'un système, et les avants postes loins de tes frontières te seront couteux en influence, limitant le nombre total de système sous ton contrôle.

----------


## xlight111x

> Je n'avais pas relancé Stellaris depuis la dernière grosse mise à jour, j'ai bien compris que je devais construire des avant-postes pour générer une sphère d'influence et ensuite coloniser. Par contre, je ne comprends absolument pas comment est calculé cette sphère d'influence. Mes voisins ont des frontières "classiques", en gros ils ont une seule grosse sphère d'influence, assez loin parfois d'un avant poste, alors que moi, je n'ai que des micros sphères d'influence autour de mes avant-postes. 
> Du coup, j'ai un empire en taches de dalmatien, Il y a un mécanisme que je n'aurai pas saisi ?


T'aurais pas un screen pour illustrer ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je n'avais pas relancé Stellaris depuis la dernière grosse mise à jour, j'ai bien compris que je devais construire des avant-postes pour générer une sphère d'influence et ensuite coloniser. Par contre, je ne comprends absolument pas comment est calculé cette sphère d'influence. Mes voisins ont des frontières "classiques", en gros ils ont une seule grosse sphère d'influence, assez loin parfois d'un avant poste, alors que moi, je n'ai que des micros sphères d'influence autour de mes avant-postes. 
> Du coup, j'ai un empire en taches de dalmatien, Il y a un mécanisme que je n'aurai pas saisi ?


Je pense que tu confonds les avant postes et les starbases. Les avant postes coûtent influence + mineraux + 1 upkeep d'énergie, sont construits par tes vsx de construction et te permettent de contrôler un système (c'est ce qui défini ta sphère d'influence). Après tu peux upgrader les avant-postes en starbases, a ce moment là tu peux coller des modules dessus (trading hubs, shipyards, buffs/debuffs, etc), ça compte dans un cap limité de starbases (augmentable par ta pop, tes systèmes contrôlés et certaines traditions/recherches). 

Tu ne verras pas particulièrement les avant postes sur la map (uniquement via la bulle d'influence qui en découle), en revanche les starbases ont une icone à côté du nom du système sur la map qui évolue en fonction du niveau de la starbase.

NB : vous pouvez construire 3 plateformes de défense sur un simple oupost, pas besoin d'upgrader en starbase. Ca peut etre utile pour def contre des pirates en début de partie.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Je pense qu'il faut pas chercher trop loin. Si on suit les routes hyperlines partant de chez lui, il a juste dû construire un avant poste dans un système sur deux en se disant que la sphère d'influence allait recouvrit les systèmes voisins à terme. Sauf que comme elle est juste cosmétique maintenant et qu'elle ne bouge pas, cela fait des tas de petits ronds disjoints. L'IA elle ne saute presque jamais de système pour se poser plus loin. Elle progresse en tâche d'huile en mettant un avant poste dans chaque système.




> NB : vous pouvez construire 3 plateformes de défense sur un simple  oupost, pas besoin d'upgrader en starbase. Ca peut etre utile pour def  contre des pirates en début de partie.


J'avais pas remarqué. Merci pour l'astuce.

----------


## xlight111x

> NB : vous pouvez construire 3 plateformes de défense sur un simple oupost, pas besoin d'upgrader en starbase. Ca peut etre utile pour def contre des pirates en début de partie.


J'ai remarqué qu'en début de partie un avant-poste seul pouvait tenir tête à une flotte pirate de 3/4 vaisseaux le temps que les vaisseaux de combats arrivent.

----------


## yaknic

Merci pour les réponses. Donc les avant-postes se sont pas visualisés sur la carte galactique tant que le système n'est pas colonisé ?

----------


## Nelfe

Non mais si tu vois qu'un système passe de la couleur d'un empire c'est que ce dernier y a construit un outpost. Si il colonise une planète tu verras le drapeau de l'Empire à côté du nom du système.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Merci pour les réponses. Donc les avant-postes se sont pas visualisés sur la carte galactique tant que le système n'est pas colonisé ?


l'avant poste est une précondition pour coloniser. 

Tu construis l'avant poste. Cet avant poste te donne la propriété du système. Le système devient colonisable s'il a une planète colonisable. 
Les frontières ne fonctionnent plus comme avant. Elles sont cantonnées à un seul système, si ce système contient un outpost. 

Les IA fonctionnent en construisant les outposts de proche en proche mais rien ne t'oblige à suivre leur exemple.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Merci pour les réponses. Donc les avant-postes se sont pas visualisés sur la carte galactique tant que le système n'est pas colonisé ?


Les avants-postes sont des structures construites autour de l'étoile du système, qui définissent si le système est occupé et par qui (et donc ta zone d'influence sur la map). Les colonies sont des planètes que tu as colonisé. Les starbases sont des avant-postes améliorés qui peuvent servir à plein de trucs différents (forteresse, construction de vaisseaux militaires, économie, amélioration de la capacité de flotte, etc.).

Y'a pas d'intérêt à voir les avant-postes, vu qu'un système de ta couleur = un avant poste t'appartenant dedans obligatoirement. Ensuite tu verras les Starbases et les colonies sur ta map comme des icônes séparées accolées au nom du système dans lequel elles se trouvent : un hexagone avec ton emblème _à gauche du nom_ si une colonie s'y trouve, un hexagone avec un motif noir sur fond _à droite du nom_ si une starbase s'y trouve.

----------


## yaknic

Je suis d'accord avec tout ça. Je disais simplement que l’icône de la base n'apparait pas tant que le système est un avant-poste, alors que c'est exactement la même structure. Après c'est pas grave, je ne le savais pas et du coup je ne comprenais pas comment la sphère d'influence de mes voisins évoluait alors que je ne voyais aucun bâtiment construit.

----------


## comodorecass

Mais sur les avant-postes il y a un upkeep en influence non? Ça freine énormément le développement des frontières de l'empire.

----------


## Azurha

bonjour, dites, j'arrive pas à construire une sphère de Dyson, y'a t'il une subtilité qui m'échappe ?

Merci les canards.

----------


## pouf

Il faut megaenginnering en recherche et aussi l'ascension perk "Galactic Wonders"

La seule exception étant si tu en trouve une abîmée, la recherche seule suffit.

----------


## Esprit

A propos de recherches, certaines sont déblocables avec les ascensions ?  ::o: 
Parce que je galère à trouver la recherche qui me débloquerait l'ascension "L'esprit domine la matière."

----------


## silence

Dans ces cas là le wiki est notre ami : 
La perk, Mind over matter.
La tech, Psyonic theory.
Tu peux voir que la tech est bien un prérequis à la perk d'ascension. Le plus important ce sont les modificateurs pour le tirage de la tech. Et le prérequis du trait psionic si ton ethic est materialist ou fanatic materialist.

Sinon les perk peuvent débloquer une tech ou simplement l'accorder si elle n'a pas déjà été recherchée avec un tirage.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Mais sur les avant-postes il y a un upkeep en influence non? Ça freine énormément le développement des frontières de l'empire.


Non, juste un coût initial. L'upkeep est en énergie.

----------


## Esprit

> Dans ces cas là le wiki est notre ami : 
> La perk, Mind over matter.
> La tech, Psyonic theory.
> Tu peux voir que la tech est bien un prérequis à la perk d'ascension. Le plus important ce sont les modificateurs pour le tirage de la tech. Et le prérequis du trait psionic si ton ethic est materialist ou fanatic materialist.
> 
> Sinon les perk peuvent débloquer une tech ou simplement l'accorder si elle n'a pas déjà été recherchée avec un tirage.


Merci bien !  :;):  Avec ça, je devrais m'en sortir !

----------


## Azurha

ha mais normalement j'ai tout débloqué, j'ai déjà construit plein d'habitats, et un centre scientifique ainsi que l'obersvatoire, quand je veux construire une sphère avec mon constructeur je la sélectionne dans le menu, mais je ne trouve nul part un emplacement pour la poser.
Et concernant le complexe scientifique je voudrais en faire un autre, mais quand je le sélectionne dans le menu je ne re trouve pas d'emplacement non plus, la limite est d'un par empire peut être ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> ha mais normalement j'ai tout débloqué, j'ai déjà construit plein d'habitats, et un centre scientifique ainsi que l'obersvatoire, quand je veux construire une sphère avec mon constructeur je la sélectionne dans le menu, mais je ne trouve nul part un emplacement pour la poser.
> Et concernant le complexe scientifique je voudrais en faire un autre, mais quand je le sélectionne dans le menu je ne re trouve pas d'emplacement non plus, la limite est d'un par empire peut être ?


Tu fais la sphère autour d'une étoile sans planète habitable/habitée. Le tooltip t'indique ce qui manque comme prérequis normalement.

----------


## silence

Je crois qu'il peut y avoir un deuxième complexe scientifique mais c'est un évent à part entière généré avec la galaxie.
Sinon regarde les tooltip pour savoir ce qui cloche. En principe tu ne peux construire qu'une megastructure par système, sauf habitats et portails. Le ring World détruit tous les corps locaux et la sphère transforme les planètes habitables en mondes gelés, tu ne peux donc pas les construire dans un système déjà occupé.

----------


## Azurha

En fait tout va bien, en passant par "un autre chemin" pour construire le biduel (clique droit sur une étoile > construction mégastructure > Sphere de Dyson) le message est clair, il y'avait une station de minage sur l'étoile...
Et pour le complexe scientifique il y'a aussi un message qui précise bien qu'il ne peut y en avoir qu'un par empire. Mon soucis venait du fait que ces messages n'apparaissent pas quand on utilise le bouton du vaisseau de construction.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Suite des news de la 2.0.2 avec le dev diary hebdomadaire.  :;):

----------


## Azurha

J'ai encore un soucis, avec la tradition domination cette fois, je l'ai débloquée entièrement, mais je ne peux toujours pas tenter "d'exiger la vassalisation", j'ai bien une puissance comparée supérieur, mais il me dit "Nécessite que les traditions de domination aient été adoptée".
Ça m'embête....

----------


## iHateWin

Je n'y connais pas grand chose car je débute mais vu coment tu le décris, je penserai qu'il faut peut être avoir acheté l'ensemble des doctrines de domination, pas juste débloqué la doctrine.

----------


## LetoII

> Je n'y connais pas grand chose car je débute mais vu coment tu le décris, je penserai qu'il faut peut être avoir acheté l'ensemble des doctrines de domination, pas juste débloqué la doctrine.


Non, à moins d'un changement que je n'ai pas vu dans le patch beta, il suffit normalement d'adopter la tradition. Pour pouvoir exiger la vassalisation il faut aussi être plus fort que l’ennemi et avoir une frontière commune.

----------


## iHateWin

Je disais ça au hasard donc tu a sûrement raison ^^

----------


## bobmachine

> J'ai encore un soucis, avec la tradition domination cette fois, je l'ai débloquée entièrement, mais je ne peux toujours pas tenter "d'exiger la vassalisation", j'ai bien une puissance comparée supérieur, mais il me dit "Nécessite que les traditions de domination aient été adoptée".
> Ça m'embête....


Je vote pour un bug parce que t'es loin d'être le seul à avoir ce problème :/

----------


## Azurha

je répond à toutes ces exigences, il s'agit d'un bug, très très contrariant !

----------


## Azurha

voilà la solution :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-9b47.1079867/

* Fixed adopting the Domination tradition tree not unlocking certain diplomatic actions for eligible Machine Empires

----------


## LetoII

Ha ben c'est pour ça que j'ai pas eu le soucis  ::ninja::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Le patch nouveau pour la branche beta est arrivé, et il a de la cuisse le bougre :




> # Feature
> * Pops that are being exterminated or processed into food/energy can no longer work on Replicator buildings
> * You can now trade for Food as well as use it to trade for Minerals and Energy with Trader Enclaves
> * The Plunder wargoal now reduces enemy Mineral/Energy production instead of being identical to humiliate
> * Plunder victory now gives minerals and energy relative to the number of enemy planets (between 500 and 2500)
> * Updated war progress meter with a colour-coded indicator of your enemy's willingness to surrender, to help distinguish it from their war exhaustion
> * When declaring war, your relevant claims are now listed in the war goals screen, except for total wars which ignore claims
> * Pop abduction now prioritizes abducting pops to core worlds before sector worlds
> * The Colossus/Stop Colossus CB no longer invalidate all other CBs, and are now explicitly based on having a Colossus rather than just the tech to build one
> ...

----------


## Megiddo

Déploiement officiel de la 2.02 : beaucoup de choses dans un patch de 8.6 Mo.

Le full patchlog :



Spoiler Alert! 



##################################################  ###############
######################### VERSION 2.0.2 ##########################
##################################################  ###############

###################
# Feature
###################
* Fixed Gestalt Consciousness empires using Trading Hub starbase module and Offworld Trading Company starbase building, they now use Resource Reprocessor and External Acquisitions Area (name/flavor difference only)
* It is now possible to test-fire world cracker on habitable (but uninhabited) planets in your space
* Added tier 5 Dark Matter thrusters that can only be gained by scavenging Fallen Empire ships
* Transcendent Learning ascension perk has been added to the game, and it increases leader level cap and empire leader cap
* Megastructures resources are now affected by country modifiers
* Ship sizes now have a default combat behavior and will prefer computers of that type if auto-generated (Picket for Destroyers, etc)
* Added some more logic for making sure ship auto-complete doesn't switch your desired combat role
* Space stations now use the country_mult modifier instead of the tile_mult modifier and no longer get the tile_add modifier
* When a new ruler is elected, the previous ruler that was elected out of office (if alive) will now attempt to take over the job that was opened up by the newly elected ruler, assuming the leader class matches. Back to the mines, Mr. Ex-President.
* Occupation no longer contributes to War Exhaustion, but instead is displayed as a separate factor in war overview, to make it clearer what you need to do in order to enforce demands
* War Overview no longer attempts to calculate a winner in battles, but simply displays war exhaustion gained by each side
* Marauder raiding fleets are now neutral to everyone except their intended target
* Added event that lets countries with a Chosen One become a Divine Empire
* Adjusted fleet formations so that titans try to position themselves more in the middle of a fleet and avoid face-tanking the enemy
* Grasp the Void ascension perk has been added to the game. It increases starbase capacity by +4
* Increased max starbase capacity to 100
* Ether Drake Hatchling and Psionic Avatar can no longer be merged into other fleets or assigned leaders
* Assist Research is no longer researched by technology, and is instead unlocked by a tradition
* Implemented scriptable starbase building and module AI with first pass scripting
* Forcing an empire to adopt your ideology will now also pull them out of any Federation they are part of, and revoke all their claims on you and your Federation allies and subjects
* Added two new mid-game society techs, one for Hive Minds and one for Machine Empires, that substantially boost resource production
* Reworked difficulty modes completely. The new difficulty modes are:
Ensign: AI has virtually no advantages or cheats (no economic, military or research benefits at all, only very minor advantages such as cheaper gene-modding)
Captain: AI gets small economic/research/naval capacity advantages
Commodore: AI gets moderate economic/research/naval capacity advantages
Admiral: AI gets major economic/research/naval capacity advantages
Grand Admiral: AI gets massive economic/research/naval capacity advantages
Scaling: AI gets economic/research/naval capacity advantages that start at zero and scale up over time, reaching max at the End-Game Start Year
* Pops that are being exterminated or processed into food/energy can no longer work on Replicator buildings
* You can now trade for Food as well as use it to trade for Minerals and Energy with Trader Enclaves
* The Plunder wargoal now reduces enemy Mineral/Energy production instead of being identical to humiliate
* Plunder victory now gives minerals and energy relative to the number of enemy planets (between 500 and 2500)
* Updated war progress meter with a colour-coded indicator of your enemy's willingness to surrender, to help distinguish it from their war exhaustion
* When declaring war, your relevant claims are now listed in the war goals screen, except for total wars which ignore claims
* Pop abduction now prioritizes abducting pops to core worlds before sector worlds
* The Colossus/Stop Colossus CB no longer invalidate all other CBs, and are now explicitly based on having a Colossus rather than just the tech to build one
* FTL inhibitors now have different frames (regular, dark red, green) depending on whether their owners are hostile or allied to you, which should make it more immediately apparent when a FTL inhibitor in a system is actually blocking your progress
* When ordering a ship to move to a system, the ship will now automatically enter orbit of the star instead of just idling near it
* Added new events with positive effects that sometimes trigger if you neighbor Marauders
* When a planet is occupied, the occupier now gradually spawns a garrison force to hold and defend it. Unless destroyed by battle or bombardment, the garrison force remains until the planet is either annexed or reverts to the owner's control
* Wormhole Stabilization is now also researchable if any known (playable) empire has researched it first
* Clicking 'new fleet' in fleet manager now selects the new entry and opens the add design menu
* Combat computers now tell you the actual range the ship will attempt to hold at during combat
* Fleet manager now clearly displays when fleets are at full strength
* Added "Eye of Hawking" black hole name
* Ringworlds are now unlocked by the Galactic Wonders ascension perk, and the Circle of Life perk has been removed
* The Erudite trait now enhances leaders with additional traits in a similar way to Psionic or Cyborg

###################
# Balance
###################
* Increased energy upkeep of all Starbase sizes by +1. Outposts now cost 1 energy maintenance
* Base unity income increased from 1 to 2
* Base tradition cost increased from 56 to 100 (does not affect the cost increase from number of traditions)
* Tradition unity cost per system reduced from 2% to 1%
* Corvette/Destroyer/Cruiser/Battleship build speed techs now also reduce build cost of that ship type by 5%
* Habitats now have their own fortress building (Security Zone) that is effective at unrest reduction but provides only a few defense armies and no FTL inhibitor or bombardment protection
* It is now possible to mod away serviles & pre-sapient traits if you have completed biological ascension
* Egalitarian ethics effect on faction influence increased from +15%/30% to +25%/50%
* Corvette Focus trait now requires Destroyers tech (as it's hardly a 'focus' if it's the only ship type possible)
* Scout admiral trait reduced from 20% to 10% speed (so Gale-Speed is faster)
* Admiral now always dies when last ship in fleet is destroyed and there are no disengaged ships to move to
* Drone Mining Lasers are now a bit worse against hull and a bit better against shields
* Broken and shattered planets spawned on galaxy generation can now have deposits
* Thrusters now cost different amounts of minerals and give different amounts of evasion based on which ship size they are for (corvette thrusters are cheaper and add more evasion, etc)
* Reduced cost of hiring Marauder leaders to 2000 energy
* Militarist ethics now gain -10%/-20% war exhaustion gain instead of army damage bonus
* Technologies that reduce claim cost now also decrease war exhaustion gain
* Having an enclave in your border now gives +1 opinion per year instead of +1 opinion per month, as the latter made all other opinion boosts rather meaningless
* Increased opinion bonuses for ally of ally and mutual rivals
* Increased opinion penalties of allying rivals
* Tributary wargoal is now a bit easier to enforce
* Reduced War Exhaustion per ship and army killed
* Combat computers now give evasion_mult instead of evasion_add
* Asteroid Sighted can no longer pop after the first 50 years, to avoid it happening in large sprawling empires with limited time to respond
* First pirate event now tells you the system where they are based
* Increased time limits of all Special Projects requiring a ship in orbit (new minimum is 3 years)
* Federation fleet is now limited to an absolute max naval capacity of 500
* It is now possible to get the gateway activation tech if you know any other empire that has the technology
* You now get war exhaustion a bit slower while fighting a Liberation War
* When a Federation enforces ideology on an empire, that empire now gets opinion boosts with the entire federation
* AI Empires now gets pirates
* Normalized unique Leviathan building costs. Ether Drake Shrine, Dragonslayer Monument, and Stellar Devourer Trophy now all cost 800 minerals and take one year to build
* Post-Apocalyptic civic starts with a more balanced home world, because even Max Rockatansky cannot live on gasoline alone
* The "Scout" Admiral trait will now first appear after Gravitic Sensors tech has been researched
* Global Pacifier and Neutron Sweep can now be used to neutralize Prethoryn infested worlds
* Added a 20 year cooldown before the AI can hire a Marauder raid against the same target again
* Increased combat disengage chance for Titans
* Increased max number of Titans from to 3 to 20
* Resource Replicators mineral production increased from 30 to 40
* Raised starbase max cap to 999
* Raised naval max cap to 9999
* Psionic Shields can no longer be reverse-engineered
* Purifiers, Devouring Swarms and Exterminators can now be spontaneously raided by Marauders, and can also offer tribute
* The Wraith will now spawn at the mid-game date set in the galaxy settings, rather than 40 years after its host star is surveyed. The Wraith will not spawn if its star has not been surveyed before the mid-game date
* Removed initial opinion gain when trading resources with a Trader Enclave to prevent exploit
* Negative opinion modifiers for Planet-Killing are now cumulative, stacking up to 5x and decaying by 1 Opinion per year.
* Marauders will now wait at least five years before threatening to raid you again
* Great Pyramid event chain is now more likely if indoctrination is being used
* Reduced chance of Khan awakening from void dwelling destruction
* Early Space Age primitives are now much less likely to nuke themselves unless due to observation station interference
* Gestalt Consciousnesses now get less piracy risk
* Security Zone habitat building no longer has a tech requirement
* Reduced chance of Generals dying in battle when their division is destroyed
* Unrest and unhappiness no longer reduces food production, to prevent an unrecoverable death spiral of food shortages leading to even more starvation
* Slaves' attraction to egalitarianism now depends on how unhappy they are - happy slaves will gain authoritarian attraction instead, as they learn to love the lash
* Unlocking Evolutionary Mastery now requires Glandular Acclimation tech rather than Targeted Gene Expressions
* Increased jump drive cooldown from 120 to 200 days
* Erudite and Talented are now mutually exclusive traits
* Nerve Stapled and Talented are now mutually exclusive traits, as satisfying as it was to oversee a menagerie of lobotomized Tchaikovskys
* Increased general exp gain from ground combat massively
* The resources stolen by Marauder raiding fleets now scale to your mineral income
* Reduced forced migration speed (so it's slower than extermination generally)
* Opinion modifier from Hallowing a Fallen Empire's Holy World no longer decays
* Added a lot more resources to the non-Cybrex Precursor home systems
* Post-Apocalyptic start now has an extra food deposit under a tile blocker
* Assimilators can no longer pick the Machine Worlds ascension perk
* Assimilators now get the same technology as Hive Minds (producing all resource production) instead of the normal Machine Empire tech that boosts robot resource production
* Precursor home systems are now much more likely to spawn inside or close to the borders of their discoverer
* Reduced the strength of rampaging trees to a less Entish level
* Increased war exhaustion gain from battles and planetary destruction
* Reduced torpedo bonus damage against armor to +50% (from +100%)
* Reduced autocannon bonus damage against shields to +50% (from +100%)
* Increased range and firing speed of point defense
* Habitats now cost 200 influence each
* Reduced tech cost per system from 2% to 1%
* Raised base tech costs
* A Synthetically Ascended Empire's factions will no longer care about Synth Envy
* Swapped cost/maintenance of clone and slave armies
* Removed the penalties for high war exhaustion. Once a war side reaches 100% war exhaustion, there is now a 24 month timer that starts ticking down. Once the 24 month timer has ended, it is now possible to force a status quo peace. It is possible to mod out forced status quo and mod back in penalties if desired
* Tradition scaling cost has been increased, reducing rate of acquisition
* Devouring Swarm now gets -50% starbase influence cost and -25% ship cost (up from -15%)
* Exterminators now get -30% starbase influence cost
* Fixed combat computer and weapon ranges to match up better

# Civics
* Citizen Service civic now also increases unity output from fortress and strongholds by 1
* Aristocratic Elite civic now gives +2 leader cap and +2 governor max level instead of +4 leader cap and -50% leader recruitment cost
* Distinguished Admiralty civic increases leader cap by +2
* Driven Assimilators now express their raison d'etre by having the 'Assimilate' total war CB
* Purifier and anti-Purifier CBs no longer require neighboring status (was confusing and unintuitive to players)
* Nationalistic Zeal civic now gives -10% war exhaustion gain instead of +1 rivalries
* Free Haven now gives xeno migration attraction instead of migration attraction
* Police State now also reduces Piracy Risk by 25%

# Traditions
* Expansion adoption effect now gives +50% colony development speed (down from +100%)
* Galactic Ambition expansion tradition now gives -20% starbase upkeep instead of +2 starbase capacity
* Fleet Levies now makes all subject (not just vassal) Pops count towards overlord's naval capacity instead of giving a fraction of vassal naval capacity (as the latter resulted in getting huge amounts of naval capacity from techs of 1-system vassals)
* Faith in Science now gives 3 months of Unity production per tech unlocked instead of adding Unity production to assist research
* To Boldly Go now gives +50% science ship disengage chance instead of +30 science ship evasion
* Planetary Survey Corps has been replaced with Databank Uplinks; which unlocks Assist Research (techs related to Assist Research are no longer researchable, and base effect was buffed)

# Ascension Perks
* Shared Destiny effect on integration cost reduction changed from -50% to -75%
* Nihilistic Acquisition can now be taken by purifier-style empires
* Executive Vigor effect on edict duration reduced from +100% to +50%
* Grasp the Void effect on starbase capacity increased from +4 to +5
* Mind over Matter no longer creates new separate species, but keeps hierarchy

# Edicts
* Drone Campaign food cost increased from 100 to 500
* Learning Campaign food cost increased from 50 to 500
* War Drone Campaign food cost increased from 50 to 500
* Patrol Drones planetary edict is now available to all Gestalt Consciousness-empires

###################
# UI
###################
* Added building descriptions to traditions that unlock buildings
* Starbase upgrade cost and Module/Building building cost now properly show modifiers affecting them
* Renamed Growth Speed to Pop Growth Speed to be clearer
* Added the correct icons for megastructures and starbases in the control-groups UI
* Contacts view has been improved
* Government view now displays ruler & heir skill stars
* Heir tooltip no longer displays skill effects (as heir has no skill effects until they become ruler)
* Clicking your ruler or heir name in Government View will now allow you to change their name and/or title
* Galaxy resources now show the amount actually collected, and the tooltips give you the list of applied modifiers
* Resource modifiers no longer show decimal values
* Removed pointless decimals for starbase caps, planet caps, naval command cap, and naval capacity
* Added the country resources add and multipliers modifiers to the budget tab
* Improved how the speed modifiers are shown in the starbase upgrade time tooltip
* Added a more clear warning that deleting templates will also disband ships
* Fixed several instances of a Status Quo peace being called a White Peace in peace messages
* Alert for High War Exhaustion is now more helpful
* Traits that are already present in species can now always be re-added while in process of modifying template
* Aura tooltip now differentiates between system-wide friendly auras and fleet-only friendly auras
* Changed the current value of template designs in fleet manager to show the current amount of ships including ones that only are scheduled for retrofit
* Clicking your own empire shield on colonized systems in the galaxy map will now open planet view and cycle between colonies in that system
* Outposts that are being upgraded into Starports will now be shown in outliner
* Fixed scrollbar position in trader enclave diplomacy window
* Fixed incorrectly calculated 'produced' line for minerals in topbar tooltip when subject taxes were involved
* Claims no longer show up in wargoal if you have no claims
* Pop modifier is now blue rather than yellow in the planet interface (to more easily tell it apart from upgrade button)

###################
# AI
###################
* AI now activates some of its anti-crisis logic when under threat from a mid-game crisis like the Great Khan
* AI no longer picks shared destiny unless it has at least one vassal
* Added separate definitions for mid-game and end-game crisis factions, with slightly different AI logic to respond to them
* Fixed another cause of AI endlessly inviting player to the same war
* AI should now be better at specializing its starbases to meet empire needs
* AI now has smarter multi-fleet behavior and will not try to follow an ally with more than half of its own fleets
* AI now properly understands the impact of subject tax on its income, even when modifiers are applied, and will adjust expenses accordingly
* AI should now be better at trading for food when at risk of starvation
* Fixed some issues with the AI attempting to merge or split unsplittable fleets (like mercenaries) resulting in stuck AI fleets
* Fixed AI paying too much for Marauder raids
* AI is now a bit less likely to hire Marauder raids against their rivals
* AI is now more willing to accept humiliate peace terms
* AI is now able to extract resources from sectors, if the sector is very rich or the controlling empire is in desperate need
* Fixed AI ignoring mineral upkeep for its ships when building & disbanding
* Unbidden will now use more of their fleets offensively, and less defending construction ships
* AI will no longer split fleets that are in combat, have active orders or have hostiles in the system, as this could be suicidal
* AI federation fleets will no longer follow other fleets, as this could lead to groups of AI fleets getting stuck
* AI will no longer use jump drive if it has allies following, to avoid them getting separated
* AI will no longer use jump drive against crises

###################
# Modding
###################
* Added a country modifier for war exhaustion gain (when multiple countries are involved on the same side in a war, the averaged modifier of all of them is used)
* add_threat effect now once again takes country scope (generates threat scaled towards whole target empire)
* Expanding changes from "distance" trigger to "distance_to_empire" trigger distance_to_empire = { who = <target> type = <hyperlane/euclidean> uses_bypass = <yes/no> } uses hyperlane and bypasses by default, the empire in "who" is used to determine bypass usage
* Reworked distance trigger. It now works: distance = { source = <target> min = 50 max = 120 type=<hyperlane/euclidean> uses_bypass=<yes/no> bypass_empire=<empire> min_jumps = 2 max_jumps = 10 }" ); type = hyperlane/euclidean (hyperlane by default) uses_bypass: yes/no (yes by default) whether to use bypasses (wormholes/gateways) when evaluating distance bypass_empire is used to determine what bypass can be used. This parameter is ignored if uses_bypass=false if unset, bypasses will be ignored min_jumps and max_jumps work the same as min/max, except in number of jumps instead of distance units. These parameters are ignore if 0, or if the type isn't hyperlane
* Added GetMidGameDate, GetLateGameDate and GetDate localization script variables
* Added on_mid_game_pulse & on_late_game_pulse
* Added `research_technology <tech key>` console command
* research_technologies to research_all_technologies (to make it easier to autocomplete vs research_technology)
* Added SHIP_MAX_EVASION ship define limiting the maximum amount of evasion a ship is allowed to have (used to be hardcoded to 90%)
* There is now a ship_modifier entry for ship sizes that takes modifier types that the normal modifier (which is used for base ship design stats) does not, such as weapon range mult
* Added modifier country_occupation_armies_add that determines the number of occupation armies spawned by an empire
* Fixed years_of_peace trigger being misdocumented as "years_at_peace"

###################
# Bugfix
###################
* Fixed system/colony tradition costs being multiplied on each other instead of additive
* Fixed additional potential out of sync issues in multiplayer
* Afterburners can no longer be installed on defense platforms, as lovely as it was to uselessly vent fuel in to space as a gesture of contempt to environmentalists
* Deep Space Black Site now requires you to own a planet in the system, instead of erroneously using the same trigger as trading hub
* All Satrapies are now properly liberated when the Horde fractures into the Diadochi
* Fixed bug where the planet class transition effect started too late
* Fixed adopting the Domination tradition tree not unlocking certain diplomatic actions for eligible Machine Empires
* Fixed auto-exploring science ships doubling up (exploring the same system simultaneously)
* Fixed a CTD. Could sometimes try to merge invalid fleets.
* No longer possible to hold Casus Belli on non-empire factions such as Crises and Marauders
* Galactic core visibility is now lifted when you explore all systems adjacent to it, instead of just one
* Fixed empires not being able to see primitives in other empires' space due to lack of comms spread
* Ships merging in to fleets directly from stations now behave properly
* Fixed scientists not dying when their science ship was destroyed in battle
* Fixed raiding stance not having bombardment graphics on planet being raided
* Fixed tooltips for status column in contacts view to accurately reflect what they represent
* Fixed raiding not always abducting pops when it should, due to bad habitability calculation
* Fixed raiding stance not having the correct pop limit (would abduct at >6 instead of >4 pops)
* Fixed a freeze when trying to upgrade technologies more than their max levels
* Fixed Determined Exterminators starting with a farm building
* Construction is now paused for starbases in combat
* Fixed force ethics not correctly calculating a government for the defeated empire's new ethics
* Enigmatic fortress now properly disables even after saving and loading the game (status was not properly saved)
* Iron Fist governor trait is no longer available for Hive Minds, making it disabled for all types of Gestalt Consciousness-empires
* Fixed being unable to land armies on a colony seized by Mutants
* Fix bug where queued items wasn't moved to the new fleet design when a design upgrade gets available
* Fixed Slaving Despots being far too common an AI personality because of wrongly scripted weights
* Disables the bypass cache when calculating the distance to capital modifier, hopefully solving an OOS issue
* Fix a crash when quitting to the main menu in the middle of a war
* It should no longer be possible to try to spawn a star system with an invalid star class
* Fixed crash when comparing the relative power of a country that has no power
* Prevented fake country from trying to initialize a technology module it does not have for some reason
* UNE now uses correct name list when spawned in Commonwealth games
* Fixed revolting slaves greedily snatching the capital planet when they're not supposed to
* No longer possible to force ideology on Fallen Empires
* Fixed Omega Theory tech sometimes not appearing at the end of the Horizon Signal chain
* Fixed an event-spawned science ship not getting a hyperdrive
* Fixed planet unrest modifiers not being properly recalculated
* Fixed Ascension Theory tech not being available to players who do not own Apocalypse
* Fixed being able to build Trading Hubs in primitive systems
* Defense platforms that are over cap are now deleted when downgrading a starbase
* Unless a megastructure is set to be built outside gravity wells it MUST have a planet set to be built
* Description texts for the exterminator civic updated to reflect ship build cost
* Colony ships now also get reduced ship cost if there is a modifier for it
* Fixed a bug where tradition cost did not increase per planet, but rather cost per system twice instead
* Fixed issue where Prethoryn Defeated happiness modifier was not applied to militarists correctly
* Fixed a crash when sorting the war logs more than once
* Crashfix when trying to send a message that couldn't be created
* You can no longer stop the building of other empire's robot
* You can no longer save a ship design if that name is already used by a ship design for another ship size
* Fixed a bug where polytechnic education tradition effect did not match tooltip
* Fixed so that expansion traditions adopt bonus is now the same for all types of empires, instead of using the old value for hive minds and machine empires
* Contingency sterilization hubs can now be properly neutralized by World Crackers and Global Pacifiers
* Fixed species being able to spawn with Serviles trait
* Fixed Colossus and Containment CBs not being correctly applied
* No longer possible to lose a rival you're at war with due to strength differences
* Growing pops are now always killed when a planet is bombarded into a tomb world
* Fixed a bug where Prethoryn could end up with non-infested planets which could not be bombarded
* Fleet capacity now displayed correctly for fleets that should not have any. Also, the "open fleet manager" button in the fleet view is disabled for fleets that the player does not have a fleet template for (alliance fleets)
* Fixed misaligned constructed ringworld segments
* Fixed Casus Belli notification spam
* Synthethically Ascended empires no longer get the Ghost Signal modifier on newly constructed Pops
* Fixed issue with Gateway construction event incorrectly firing when someone else activated a Gateway in your system
* Wormholes and Gateways are now taken into consideration when checking if empires are neighbors
* Fixed "Go To" location and typo in "Habitat Complete" event
* Event ships now get proper fleets with templates, but are blocked from cheat building through fleet manager
* Marauder raiding fleets now go after mining/research stations of their intended target, and scale properly according to difficulty
* Robotic workers are now automatically allowed when you synthetically ascend
* Fixing the bug when foreign starbases weren't shown at all
* Wormholes in systems owned by non-regular empires such as Marauders are now accessible
* Removed faulty reference to Tributaries from Inward Perfection tooltip
* Fixed bug where the Empire modifier wasn't localized
* Fixed bug where the FTL inhibitor icon was not always at the rightmost slot in the galaxy view
* Fixed some broken localization in the "Of Transmissions Past" anomaly chain
* Fixed issue where Cultist systems to be searched were too far away
* Fixed union map modes not having the same inner country colors
* Fixed a rare case of Horizon Signal buildings not spawning as intended
* Fixed Curators giving wrong advice about some versions of the Wraith
* Updated the Armor and Shield tooltips to better reflect new gameplay mechanics
* Fixed issue where Horde auxiliary fleets failed to get a proper name
* Fixed issue where Feral Prethoryn systems were inaccessible
* Fixed issue where AI trying to hire mercs that weren't available resulted in error log spam
* Fixed issue where empires would sometimes not turn into a Divine Empire upon turning their Chosen One into God-Emperor
* Fixing the issue when opening star base view was not closing other views
* The event where AI empires submit to the Khan can no longer fire for players
* Fleets in orbit now show the in orbit status icon
* Fixed scrollbar being outside of ship section selector window
* Fixed bug where Ion Cannons might spawn without a weapon and made the ship type designable
* Fixed edge-case issue with some event options in "Grimacing" anomaly
* Fixed bug where post-apocalyptic machine empires would spawn with an incorrect capital building
* A proper cost breakdown is now displayed in the tooltip for civilian ships
* Systems that have space monsters, leviathans or enclaves in them no longer contribute to piracy risk
* Fixed error log spam related to Pirates, should work even in already-affected saved games
* Fixed abducting pops not properly removing the pop from the planet, resulting in various weird bugs
* The fleet manager now clarifies why ship designs cannot be added to fleet templates
* Fixed inconsistency in displayed ship evasion in the ship designer vs. the ship view
* Fixed bug where all colonizer species weren't listed in the expansion planner filter
* Made sure ethics costs have a cap of 1000000
* Fixed bug where it was possible to inspect leviathans
* Fixed bug where ship disengage mult modifiers were not display as percentages
* Multiplying resources should no longer overflow
* Fixed root cause for being able to get and lose CBs constantly
* Fixed triggers for Stop Colossus CB to work properly
* Fixed piracy risk interface
* The correct maintenance cost is now displayed when building starbases
* Awakened Empires can no longer freely colonize within other empires' borders
* Battle losses from emergency FTL are properly registered
* Found and fixed more out of synch issues in multiplayer
* Fixed arcane and mysterious code happenings
* Fixed a crash when loading certain older saves
* Fixed ships getting stuck when they lost the sector they belonged to, they now revert to core sector control
* Fixed numerous things that were conspiring to make weapon range modifiers not work
* Army power should now always be displayed consistently regardless of whether they're on a planet, in space, in ground combat
* Fixed "Rift Sealed" achievement sometimes not being awarded properly
* Subject tax mult modifier is now *actually* multiplicative, so so a tax multiplier of 50% on a 25% tax results in 37.5% tax, not 75% tax
* Fixed another case where displacement would not result in pops moving due to incorrect game rules check
* Fixed a freeze when trying to add armies by accelerating name comparisons for armies
* Asteroid Hivers are no longer unidentified when they appear
* Fixed subspecies wrongly becoming undesirables when doing Psionic Ascension
* Fixed Awakened Empire subjugation Casus Belli not working properly
* Fixed scaled difficulty bonuses being reversed
* Fixed a crash in border calculations where systems are generated outside the galaxy
* Fixed issue where Enigmatic Fortress special projects would sometimes fail to appear
* Fixed typo in research header localization
* Claims no longer give opinion penalties between vassals and overlords (both ways)
* Ideology CB is no longer available against Fallen and Awakened empires
* No longer possible to abduct growing pops
* Rampaging trees can no longer into space if you lose control of a planet to them
* Tweaked loc in a few existing events to better match current game systems
* Fixed the machine empire resource boosting society tech having a bad pre-req, resulting in it not being researchable
* Fixed a case where a fleet with a very small number of ships could not be split
* Fixed issue where event announcing destruction of Marauders failed to include their name
* Fixed expansionist ruler trait not reducing mineral cost of outposts
* Fixed army building progress bar overlapping upgrades available icon in the outliner
* Fixed missing 'go to' button in the "Fender Bender" anomaly
* Ships with auto-best ship designs will no longer try to upgrade into non-auto-best designs (unless retrofitted)
* Removed a bunch of cases of "the the" in loc that made the game literally unplayable
* Fixed being unable to land armies on colonies controlled by Marauding Creatures (not retroactive, requires New Game)
* Fixed not being able to cancel a potential claim on the galaxy map if you can't afford a second claim
* Fixed long empire names overflowing in Federation view
* Fixed Hull Points getting truncated in the Federation view Fleets tab
* Fixed misaligned Rename Federation button (e.g. the clickable Federation name)
* Fixed issue with gap in ringworld structures
* Devouring Swarms, Purifiers, Assimilators and Exterminators will no longer get claims on systems they lose in war under most circumstances
* Fixed communication bug where primitives would get communications with everybody in the galaxy (resulting in silent establishment of communication with empires you've never met)
* Fixed crash when bombarding a planet into a tombworld
* Fixed wrong numbers displayed when reinforcing fleets in the fleet manager
* Clicking a design entry in fleet manager no longer opens retrofit menu
* Fixed naval capacity usage being incorrectly calculated for non fully reinforced fleets
* Fixed trade deals failing without explanation if a resource was added and then removed, following asking the same side for that resource
* Fixed cases where the "Unbidden" event wouldn't let you contact them
* Wormholes/Gateways are ignored when looking at closest systems (should reduce cases of events spawning too far away)
* Fixed an issue where reducing the number of ships to zero in the fleet manager while ships of that type were building could produce negative numbers of ships in the manager




https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-5e2f.1084988/

Ils précisent en outre que la compatibilité avec les sauvegardes précédentes n'est pas garantie à 100%. Autant recommencer un run, donc.

----------


## Aramchek

> Déploiement officiel de la 2.02 : beaucoup de choses dans un patch de 8.6 Mo


J'ai rollback en 2.01 j'ai pas fini d'assimiler la galaxie et je suis toujours en guerre contre la Contingency depuis 200 ans.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wolfram

> Ringworlds are now unlocked by the Galactic Wonders ascension perk, and the Circle of Life perk has been removed


 :Cigare:

----------


## Krogort

Les Marauders c'est un peu abusé...
Ils etaient installé juste a coté de moi, le khan est arrivé et je viens de me prendre 5 flottes de 20k et une de 35k alors que si je met tous mes vaisseaux ensemble je dois peiner pour faire une flotte a 15k...
Ils me roulent dessus sans que je puisse rien faire, pourtant j'etai a un niveau de développement similaire par rapport a mes voisins.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Les Marauders c'est un peu abusé...
> Ils etaient installé juste a coté de moi, le khan est arrivé et je viens de me prendre 5 flottes de 20k et une de 35k alors que si je met tous mes vaisseaux ensemble je dois peiner pour faire une flotte a 15k...
> Ils me roulent dessus sans que je puisse rien faire, pourtant j'etai a un niveau de développement similaire par rapport a mes voisins.


C'est normal, à moins d'avoir une avance outrageuse côté militaire (ou un coup de bol faramineux et sniper ledit Khan) va falloir plier le genou devant ton nouveau seigneur, satrapy.  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

J'ai l'impression que les maraudeurs ont du mal avec la gestion de leur extension et de leurs flottes, sur mon pénultième run j'ai bloqué un empire maraudeur voisin du miens avec 5 corvettes.  ::ninja:: 
Plus précisément, après un premier choc où ils ont nettoyé quelques systèmes, j'ai commencé à sniper méthodiquement les bases construites et à laisser une corvette derrière moi pour empêcher qu'ils ne reprennent le contrôle. Comme ils n'escortent pas leurs vaisseaux de construction ils n'ont jamais pu reprendre un système. A partir de là leurs flottes n'ont plus bougé à plus d'un ou deux systèmes de distance. Cela m'a laissé le temps d'engager la totalité des deux autres clans maraudeurs et de ramener leurs flottes depuis ma capitale. Combinées avec les miennes c'était suffisant pour sniper les flottes isolées dont celle du Kahn. 

Sinon il faut prier pour qu'ils attirent l'attention d'un voisin gras et endormi. J'ai eu le cas sur mon antépénultième run, c'est joli à regarder et ça a ruiné l'empire déchu. Si je n'avais pas déjà été occupé à mater un FE xenophobe (j'avais reculé les dates des crises) j'en aurais profité comme un gros vautour. 

Petite question sur le sujet, est ce que l'IA aurait une tendance à coopérer lors de la crise ? Sur ce même run, la fédération voisine du Kahn m'avait ouvert toutes ses frontières alors que nous étions en pleine guerre froide, après que j'ai démonté une  flotte de maraudeurs. Une fois le Kahn mort tout s'est fermé de nouveau. Bug ou feature ?

----------


## Darkath

> Petite question sur le sujet, est ce que l'IA aurait une tendance à coopérer lors de la crise ? Sur ce même run, la fédération voisine du Kahn m'avait ouvert toutes ses frontières alors que nous étions en pleine guerre froide, après que j'ai démonté une flotte de maraudeurs. Une fois le Kahn mort tout s'est fermé de nouveau. Bug ou feature ?


Feature.

les IA si elles ne sont pas des tarés type "purificateurs fanatiques" ou "essaim dévorants" vont en général ouvrir leur frontière à tout le monde lors d'une crise. Sinon c'est impossible de combattre les crises.

----------


## iHateWin

Je sais que ce n'est pas trop le topic pour ça et je sais pas si ca se fait mais on vient de me donner l'info sur un humble bundle ABSOLUMENT incroyable sur les jeux Endless!!
Dongeon of the Endless, Endless legend, Endless space 2  ::love:: 

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle

Voili voilou.

----------


## ds108j

> Je sais que ce n'est pas trop le topic pour ça et je sais pas si ca se fait mais on vient de me donner l'info sur un humble bundle ABSOLUMENT incroyable sur les jeux Endless!!
> Dongeon of the Endless, Endless legend, Endless space 2 
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle
> 
> Voili voilou.


Bonjour,

Il existe des sujets dédiés aux produits d'Amplitude.
Ce fil étant celui de Stellaris, merci d'éviter le hors-sujet et le flood.

Cordialement.

----------


## Megiddo

Première annonce du patch 2.1, "Niven" :

- Améliorations de QoL.
- Anomaly tracker.
- Nouvelle approche des starlanes : On les découvre au fur et à mesure de la reconnaissance. A voir si ce sera une option laissée au joueur ou la nouvelle base de jeu. Ca semble reprendre l'idée d'un petit mod qui fait ça et ça pourrait bousculer un peu l'early game, le rendre moins prévisible, planifiable.
- Nouveaux types de systèmes : Binaires, à trois étoiles...
- Le perk d'ascension Master Builders donnera un 50% de vitesse de construction sur les mégastructures ainsi qu'un bon bonus sur les habitats.

----------


## Esprit

Woot !  ::o:  intéressant, je trouve ça bien qu'ils mettent enfin les systèmes binaires et autres (même si je joue full mods comme Real Space  ::love::  )Pareillement pour les Starlanes, et le up des habitats en vanilla est bienvenue comme Anomaly tracker.

----------


## Megiddo

La mise à jour 2.0.3 est déployée.

Le changelog :



Spoiler Alert! 



##################################################  ###############
####################### VERSION 2.0.3 ###########################
##################################################  ###############

###################
# Feature
###################

* Added confirmation popup to the "clear user directory" function in the launcher, to avoid unintentionally deleting files
* Added new events to notify you when the construction of Gateways has concluded
* Added Will to Power unity ambition that gives +5 influence/month
* Fleet view now consolidates ships into their ship size (with breakdown of ship classes available in tooltip) rather than showing each design individually, making fleet view less of a visual mess and not misleading players with numbers like 20/0 corvettes
* No longer possible to decrease ship design count in fleet manager when a ship is waiting for upgrades
* Scaled difficulty is now a separate setting from difficulty, so a game with Scaling and Grand Admiral will have AI empires start at no bonuses and scale up to full Grand Admiral bonuses at the end-game start date
* Colossus now shows progress for charging weapon in the outliner
* World Cracker can now be test fired on uncolonized habitats, ringworlds & tomb worlds
* Ion Cannons no longer auto-upgrade (as they are designable)
* Winning a force ideology war will now pull the target out of any federation they are a member of
* Ideology war goal text now informs you of Ruler resigning and being forced out of Federation
* Max hyperlanes is now 2.0x, as there was functionally no difference between 2.0x and higher
* The Erudite trait now helps multiple leader types in different ways, similar to Psionic or Cyborg

###################
# Balance
###################

* Increased ship upkeep reduction for Fallen/Awakened Empires
* Increased primitive Sol spawn chance
* Ion Cannon no longer has a power cost for its weapon component
* Reduced firing speed on Colossus from 90 to 30 days. Reduced weapon charge time on Colossus from 270 to 90 days
* Raised hard cap on command limit from 200 to 500
* Trickster admiral trait now gives shorter emergency FTL cooldown instead of sublight speed bonus
* Piracy risk is now rounded down to the nearest whole percent
* It is no longer possible to use a Total War wargoal as your defensive wargoal against an attacker that isn't also using a Total War wargoal
* Disabled Starbases no longer inhibit FTL of hostiles
* Awakened Empires now get more resources but also more effect from decadence
* Assimilators can no longer have rivals, and get tradition swaps for traditions relating to claims or rivals
* Ground combat collateral damage now has a higher chance of adding blockers
* Reduced damage output and raised cost of Xenomorph armies
* Festival of Worlds now costs 5000 energy rather than energy, minerals & influence
* Psionic Shields are now stronger than Dark Matter Deflectors, rather than the other way around
* Added some food when Fallen Empires awaken, to prevent early starvation

# Traditions

* Master Builders now only gives +50% megastructure build speed (down from +100%) but increases the size of any Habitats owned by that empire from 12 to 15 (retroactively applied on any habitats of size <15 built before taking the perk or later conquered by the empire with Master Builders)

###################
# UI
###################

* Fixed certain multi-effect Strategic Resources (e.g. Living Metal) causing text overflow in the Strategic Resource list
* Fixed ironman UI being broken in setup screen
* The war summary now shows how many ships and armies were destroyed, as well as the number of systems and planets occupied
* Clicking on a ship design to add it to a fleet template that already has it now increases the counter for that template
* Fleet view now only shows template counts for your own fleets

###################
# AI
###################

* Subjects will now follow their overlord with all fleets
* Fixed AI using jump drive in some cases where it shouldn't do so due to enemy superiority

###################
# Modding
###################

* Added a free_pop modifier to species rights that can be used for citizenship, living standards and military service to apply a modifier only to non-enslaved pops
* Defaulted the operator of on_tech_increased trigger to >=, so that the trigger works at all
* Added on_system_first_visited on action, which triggers when you first get intel on a system through any means

###################
# Bugfix
###################

* General fixes and improvements to the Fleet Manager
* You will now be properly able to use gateways you've built even if you didn't encounter one before
* Added missing localization for new features added in 2.0.2
* Fixed a bug where empires could appear without visible borders
* Overlords can no longer get CBs against their vassals
* Fixed issue where Gateways could not be used despite having the necessary technology
* Fixed corrupted Looped Syzygy display model in Ship Details view
* Fixed federation fleets created by an ally empire not being added to your fleet manager when you become federation president
* Fixed a case where ships trying to find the nearest starbase to perform upgrades would ignore the one in the system they are in
* Fixed the Unbidden always treating their home system as conquered, even when there were colonies blocking them from leaving it
* 'Does not Compute' event will now also trigger when the final machine world is destroyed by a Colossus
* No longer crashes when 'intel' or 'sensor' commands are used as an observer
* Fixed some other crashes
* Fixed an endlessly spamming threats from Fallen Empires about encroachment, if you have a wormhole that exits inside their territory
* Planet having sapient pops during colonization no longer messes up interface and other things
* Ships can now properly upgrade at the stations of allies
* Added some missing tooltips
* Synth Leaders in a non-synth ascended empire can now also suffer malfunctions
* Which empire takes control of a disabled starbase in a war is now consistent between Starbases that were already disabled and ones that had to be disabled through force
* Fixed the 'Captive Star' achievement triggering from building a Dyson Sphere construction site
* Fixed a case where clicking on an obsolete ship in the fleet manager would not show the updgrade options
* Event-spawned ships can now be removed from fleet templates when they have been destroyed
* Claims on systems that become unowned (due to owner disbanding the outpost) are now deleted
* Fixed Marauders demanding nothing in tribute when empire income was >250 minerals, because even lunch money counts
* Fixed accidentally disabled mega engineering tech unlock
* Fixed a bug where you couldn't build multiple gateways at the same time
* Ships will now use captured enemy shipyards to upgrade during war rather than pathing all the way back to friendly territory
* Fixed pre-sapients not getting pre-sapient traits
* Planetary edict expired messages now will properly open planet view instead of country edicts view
* Fixed Awakened Empires not being able to use the demand subjugation action
* Fixed successful battles against starbases where your attacking fleet takes losses showing as a defeat in the war summary screen
* Fixed a bug where establishing contact with an enclave would silently give you comms with all other empires known to the enclave
* 'Stay on Target' achievement will now also trigger if the colossus is in the process of charging its weapon
* Fixed issue where anomalies could overwrite modifiers in Precursor systems
* Event triggers were reworked to prevent some events spawning massively far away from the player, because the game thought they were close due to a wormhole or gateway
* Fixed issue where the Extradimensionals would sometimes end up owning a planet
* Fixed Unbidden sometimes spawning without diplomatic contacts
* Fixed leaders being able to get both Chosen One and Psychic if they were elected to or out of office
* Fixed incorrect tooltip for Devouring Swarm
* Pop happiness modifier will no longer increase cost of colony ships
* Proper total war CB is now given when you have a colossus, but you can still make claims (was wrongly locked out before)
* Disabled custom ship design when auto-generate design is on, to prevent a bunch of bad bugs with upgrading
* Fixed sectors wrongly ignoring their resource storage limit via monthly income
* When an empire changes their ethics, the 'go to' button on the notification event will now work properly
* Fixed some species getting the wrong living standards set when citizenship was changed

----------


## IriK

J'ai relancé une partie pour test et il y a 2 choses sur les essaims des consciences collectives dévorantes :
C'est cool comme manière de jouer mais alors que c'est débile ce principe de compter les planètes en moisson parmi celles de notre domaines  :Facepalm:  (surtout tant qu'aucun de nos drones n'y soit réimplanter...)

----------


## dave8888

Et un nouveau DLC (source)

Voici le communiqué de presse :



> STOCKHOLM - Apr. 23, 2018 - Paradox Interactive, a publisher and developer of gateway games to whole new universes, today announced that Distant Stars, a new Story Pack for Stellaris, will soon be available to transport you to uncharted solar systems straight from your Windows, Mac, or Linux PCs. For the suggested retail price of 9.99 USD, Distant Stars will add new content and features to Stellaris including a sealed jump lane in the gateway network leading to a mysterious sector entirely outside known space, but players must be quick as the mightiest empires of the galaxy are all racing to find the secret to unlock it. Pre-order Distant Stars today here: https://pdxint.at/2HBZLcw.
> 
> Check out the first trailer for Distant Stars here: https://youtu.be/qAH6LBzbpJo
> 
> Distant Stars is a new Story Pack for Stellaris, the sci-fi grand strategy game from Paradox Development Studio. In this new discovery-themed pack, players will uncover new anomalies and storylines, and encounter strange new beings in the uncharted depths of space. Featuring new surprises that may help or harm ambitious explorers, the new Distant Stars DLC will include:
> 
> Behind Closed Doors: Discover hidden traces of an ancient gateway network unlocking a sealed path to a constellation outside our own galaxy. But is this door holding something out, or keeping something in?Sensors are Picking up… That Can’t be Right: Encounter dozens of new anomalies and events for your intrepid scientists to observe and analyze, and a galaxy of wonders for them to discover.Brave New Worlds: Plot unexplored unique solar systems, each with their own story to tell. Gain technology, resources, and valuable worlds to colonize.There’s Always a Bigger Fish: Come face to face with a number of unique gargantuan creatures that exist and thrive in the vacuum of space. But approach with caution, because whether gentle giants or something more sinister, these legendary behemoths have existed long before you and will do what it takes to survive long after.
> 
> For more information about Stellaris, visit http://www.stellarisgame.com/
> ...

----------


## Gustave

Toujours pas de commerce et d'espionnage ?  :Emo:

----------


## Jaycie

> Toujours pas de commerce et d'espionnage ?


c'est un story pack, pas une "vraie" extension.

----------


## Oor-tael

Plus le temps passe, et plus je suis déçu par ce jeu au potentiel immense mais franchement inexploité  ::'(: 
Stellaris c'est un Will Hunting où Matt Damon cracherait aussi sur Robin Williams pour continuer à récurer les chiottes de l'université.

----------


## Turgon

> a new Story Pack

----------


## Tenebris

> Stellaris c'est un Will Hunting où Matt Damon cracherait aussi sur Robin Williams pour continuer à récurer les chiottes de l'université.


Ouaip, tout en continuant à résoudre dans les couloirs des équations qui humilient des détenteurs de la médailles fields. Du coup, on attend qu'ils se sortent les doigts pour finir le boulot: diplo, commerce, espionnage.

----------


## Drakkoone

> https://media.giphy.com/media/1PgPvWLfXGkCY/giphy.gif


Pas mieux.

----------


## xlight111x

En même temps les devs avaient dit que la diplomatie et le commerce faisaient partie de leur objectif sur le long terme. 
Donc qu'ils nous sortent un DLC plus léger maintenant n'a rien de surprenant.

----------


## The Number 9

> En même temps les devs avaient dit que la diplomatie et le commerce faisaient partie de leur objectif sur le long terme. 
> Donc qu'ils nous sortent un DLC plus léger maintenant n'a rien de surprenant.


Il est sorti il y a bientôt 2 ans. Niveau long terme, on est pas mal là.

----------


## Nelfe

> Il est sorti il y a bientôt 2 ans. Niveau long terme, on est pas mal là.


Heu, on parle de Paradox là  :^_^: .
Le long terme pour eux c'est pas avant 4-5 ans.

----------


## Heknerr

Plus le temps passe, moins le jeu est bon. Surtout qu'ils ont la sale manie de simplement sortir un DLC payant qui repompe ce qui est déjà fait par les mods gratuits. 
C'est triste, j'avais espoir d'avoir un Distant World en 3D avec des fédérations et des IA vraiment intelligentes. 

Bref, j'ai perdu espoir en Stellaris mais j'observe de loin ce qui est encore fait sur le jeu (surtout les mods en fait.) en chouinant comme un bébé a qui on a offert le jouet qu'il ne voulait pas.  ::'(:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Il est sorti il y a bientôt 2 ans. Niveau long terme, on est pas mal là.


Ils se basent sur l'échelle de temps du jeu, c'est pour ça.

 ::ninja::

----------


## xlight111x

> Il est sorti il y a bientôt 2 ans. Niveau long terme, on est pas mal là.


Je parlais depuis la sortie de la 2.0.  ::|:

----------


## The Number 9

> Heu, on parle de Paradox là .
> Le long terme pour eux c'est pas avant 4-5 ans.


On parle de modifications/ajouts majeurs de gameplay. Ca n'arrive pas au bout de 4-5 ans non.

A 4-5 ans, ils n'envisageaient plus de modif majeures sur CK par exemple...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je parlais depuis la sortie de la 2.0.


Ah oui.
Je pense quand même que ça devrait arriver dans "peu" de temps.

Et pour ma part, la 2.0 m'a bien plu et relancé mon intérêt pour le jeu.

----------


## Darkath

Distant stars sortira en mai juste avant ou juste après la paradox con, et tablez sur Octobre pour le DLC diplomatie 

Pour info ils alternent toujours un story pack puis expansion (leviathan / Utopia / Synthethic / Apocalypse / Distant ) 

Il y'aura potentiellement un pack de portraits/vaisseaux en été pour combler le trou pendant que les devs sont en vacances.
Je verrais bien un pack avec des formes de vie en silicone.

Au passage la paradox con se déroule le 20 mai avec des nouveaux jeu annoncés. Potentiellement Vic3.

----------


## Anonyme899

> potentiel immense mais franchement inexploité


Ca résume bien le tout.

Mais surtout quand tu sais un peu coder... ben tu te poses des questions.

----------


## Nelfe

> Au passage la paradox con se déroule le 20 mai avec des nouveaux jeu annoncés. Potentiellement Vic3.


J'aimerais tellement  :Emo: 
Surtout qu'ils ont fait un truc pas trop dégueulasse sur Stellaris concernant les pop et les lois. Affiné et clarifié pour ressembler un peu plus au système détaillé mais indigeste de Vic2 ça peut être très bon.

----------


## Seloune

> Je verrais bien un pack avec des formes de vie en silicone.


Avec le portrait de Pamela Anderson en guise de dirigeant  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> J'aimerais tellement 
> Surtout qu'ils ont fait un truc pas trop dégueulasse sur Stellaris concernant les pop et les lois. Affiné et clarifié pour ressembler un peu plus au système détaillé mais indigeste de Vic2 ça peut être très bon.


A priori, ce n'est pas encore pour cette fois ci Vicky3.
Après, c'est Johan qui a sorti ça, donc bon il peut troller.

Lors du bilan annuel, ils ont annoncé un jeu mobile pour 2018. Je doute que ce soit ça la grande annonce de la Paradoxcon, mais pour le drama qui en résulterait, ça me ferait bien rigoler.  ::P:

----------


## iHateWin

Perso j'adorerais un jeu paradox sur mobile  ::ninja::

----------


## Vegas

Tu va rire yen à déjà au moins 5  ::ninja::

----------


## iHateWin

Ah ? Je savais pas désolé.

Des grands stratégies?

----------


## Darkath

> Ah ? Je savais pas désolé.
> 
> Des grands stratégies?


Non. Un jeu magicka, 2 pseudo-rpg perraves, 2 livre dont vous êtes le héros (sur theme HOI4 et CK2) et prison architect.

----------


## Nelfe

> A priori, ce n'est pas encore pour cette fois ci Vicky3.
> Après, c'est Johan qui a sorti ça, donc bon il peut troller.
> 
> Lors du bilan annuel, ils ont annoncé un jeu mobile pour 2018. Je doute que ce soit ça la grande annonce de la Paradoxcon, mais pour le drama qui en résulterait, ça me ferait bien rigoler.


Si c'est un EU:Rome II ça me va aussi, même si j'aimerais plus pour Vicky III.

----------


## iHateWin

Ah oui oki merci pour l'info, mais je parlais plutot d'un vrai grand strategie adapté à un tel / tablette.

Après c'est peut etre très compliqué j'en sais rien.

----------


## comodorecass

Coucou, j'ai pas un gros temps de jeu et je viens de commencer une partie. Elle va être wipe lors de la sortie de Distant Stars, on a une idée du temps qu'il me reste?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Coucou, j'ai pas un gros temps de jeu et je viens de commencer une partie. Elle va être wipe lors de la sortie de Distant Stars, on a une idée du temps qu'il me reste?


Même si la nouvelle version n'était pas retro-compatible, tu peux jouer sur une ancienne version, dans Steam, pour terminer ta partie pépère (mais sans profiter de modifications du gameplay, s'il y en avait dans les prochains patchs).

Après, un story pack, il y a peu de chances que ça casse ta partie, rien ne devrait changer pour ceux qui ne l'achètent pas.

----------


## IriK

> Je verrais bien un pack avec des formes de vie en silicone.


Rajoute celles basées sur l'ammoniac aussi, de même qu'avec des préférences pour les faibles ou fortes gravités ; et plus que de pauvres bonus/malus.
Une des mes petites déception de Stellaris à ce sujet.

----------


## xlight111x

Dev diary sur les L-gates et le L-cluster.

Ok ils ont réussi à avoir mon attention et mon intérêt.  ::o:

----------


## Drakkoone

> Dev diary sur les L-gates et le L-cluster.
> 
> Ok ils ont réussi à avoir mon attention et mon intérêt.


Les nouvelles Galaxies vont ressembler à ça :





J'avais pas l'intention de retoucher au jeu maintenant qu'on est obligé d'utiliser les hyperlanes, mais là je suis sur le cul...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Dev diary sur les L-gates et le L-cluster.


Et ca sert à quoi? C'est juste un tas d'étoiles dans un coin?

----------


## xlight111x

Apparemment il se trouve quelque chose dedans mais on ne sait pas quoi, ça pourrait tout aussi bien être une menace verrouillée à double tour, ou une "récompense" gardée précieusement.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Les nouvelles Galaxies vont ressembler à ça :


A prendre avec des pincettes, il me semble avoir lu que c'était encore du "Work In Progress".

----------


## Darkath

> A prendre avec des pincettes, il me semble avoir lu que c'était encore du "Work In Progress".


Et surtout tout est toujours réglable.

----------


## Nelfe

> Les nouvelles Galaxies vont ressembler à ça :
> 
> https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.co...18_04_19_3.png
> 
> https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=h...%26y%3D794&f=1
> 
> J'avais pas l'intention de retoucher au jeu maintenant qu'on est obligé d'utiliser les hyperlanes, mais là je suis sur le cul...


Ah bah pour le coup y'en aura des chokepoint  ::lol::

----------


## Drakkoone

> Et surtout tout est toujours réglable.


Ben non, et c'est bien là le problème, la nouvelle orientation de Stellaris n'a rien d'optionnelle.

----------


## IriK

> Ben non, et c'est bien là le problème, la nouvelle orientation de Stellaris n'a rien d'optionnelle.


On te parle des hyperlines là.
Vue qu'elles sont la règles, passe à autres chose  :;):

----------


## The Number 9

Je ne suis pas sûr que le nouvel algorithme qui génère les galaxies soit réglable...
Mais la décision de tout passer en hyperlane est une bonne idée je trouve. Les déplacements sont un peu (trop) lents, mais cela donne plus de choix stratégiques à effectuer (chokepoints, choix à faire sur la position des flottes, ...).

----------


## Krogort

On peut choisir la forme de la galaxie et la densité d'hyperlane.
Par exemple avec la galaxie doughnut et la densité a 2 il n'y a quasiment pas de chokepoint.

Sur le screenshot ca doit être réglé vers le mini

Comparaison avec une galaxie "spiral 2 arm"


Toute les galaxies avec toute les densité
https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...7932252698885/

----------


## Drakkoone

> Sur le screenshot ca doit être réglé vers le mini


Non, c'est un screen de la prochaine mise à jour. Il est accompagné de :




> Another thing that is changing in 2.1 is the way the Hyperlane network is generated. Rather than simply attempting to connect stars to nearby stars, we've created a new generation algorithm that builds up 'clusters' of stars with a high degree of internal connectivity, that are connected to each other by thinner 'highways' which form natural chokepoints. These chokepoints are also registered as such by the game, allowing us to find actual chokepoint systems and avoid placing Leviathans and other powerful space monsters there, as well as improving the AI's ability to detect suitable spots for defensive starbses. The hyperlane connectivity setting will determine the level of connectivity between clusters, and thus how frequent and easily circumvented chokepoints are.





> Mais la décision de tout passer en hyperlane est une bonne idée je trouve. Les déplacements sont un peu (trop) lents, *mais cela donne plus de choix stratégiques à effectuer* (chokepoints, choix à faire sur la position des flottes, ...).


 :^_^:

----------


## iHateWin

Ba je suis plutot d'accord à priori sur le côté plus stratégique avec la 2.0.

Déjà ca limite bien la grosse flotte de la mort qui tue imbattable car tu dois en avoir plusieurs.
Ensuite les positionnements et prise de système importent plus qu'avant.

Oui c'est moins fun qu'avant mais plus stratégique selon moi.

Après bon stratégique tout est relatif, on est sur Stellaris ^^

----------


## silence

Si, c'est un screen de la prochaine mise à jour. Il est accompagné de :




> Another thing that is changing in 2.1 is the way the Hyperlane network is generated. Rather than simply attempting to connect stars to nearby stars, we've created a new generation algorithm that builds up 'clusters' of stars with a high degree of internal connectivity, that are connected to each other by thinner 'highways' which form natural chokepoints. These chokepoints are also registered as such by the game, allowing us to find actual chokepoint systems and avoid placing Leviathans and other powerful space monsters there, as well as improving the AI's ability to detect suitable spots for defensive starbses. *The hyperlane connectivity setting will determine the level of connectivity between clusters, and thus how frequent and easily circumvented chokepoints are.*

----------


## IriK

> Oui c'est moins fun qu'avant mais plus stratégique selon moi.


Je cherche encore le fun qu'il y avait dans les courses poursuites digne d'un Benny Hill  ::ninja:: 

Cela serait intéressant cependant qu'ils rajoutent (pas souvenir que cela y soit) une option avec un "brouillard" sur les hyperlines éloignés ; un peu comme pour les systèmes non visité par un vaisseau explo.

----------


## xlight111x

Ça sera le cas, on ne verra plus que les hyperlignes adjacentes à notre empire (il me semble que ce sera optionnel). 

On peut le voir ici vers 1min38

----------


## IriK

> Ça sera le cas, on ne verra plus que les hyperlignes adjacentes à notre empire (il me semble que ce sera optionnel).
> 
> On peut le voir ici vers 1min38


Ah ? Super alors  ::):

----------


## Heknerr

> Je cherche encore le fun qu'il y avait dans les courses poursuites digne d'un Benny Hill


Ça c'est parce que l'IA est naze et qu'elle fuit tout le temps, peu importe le type de voyage qu'elle utilise.  :;):

----------


## IriK

> Ça c'est parce que l'IA est naze et qu'elle fuit tout le temps, peu importe le type de voyage qu'elle utilise.


Bah oui, mais un seul système permet donc de mieux appréhender ses bêtises  :;):

----------


## comodorecass

Début de partie très étrange. La RNG a fait que ma planète de départ se trouve dans une enclave avec un seul accès. Même sortie de cette première enclave, elle même se trouve au fond d'une voie de garage (la fourche en bas à droite si finie ici aussi). Je n'aurait aucun mal a défendre un grand nombre de système en en protégeant qu'un seul!

----------


## Darkath

Prie juste qu'il n'y ait pas des mobs qui te bloquent le passage  ::P:

----------


## comodorecass

> Prie juste qu'il n'y ait pas des mobs aui ye bloquent le passage


Bingo Y'a une flotte alien 978 d'un côté et 1160 de l'autre  :^_^:

----------


## xlight111x

Ouais des fois j'ai l'impression que la galaxie est spammée de mobs hostiles, ça devient redondant.

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai du me monter une grosse flotte pour sortir de ce guêpier, je l'ai appelé "The Fist of the Emperor"!

----------


## Darkath

> Ouais des fois j'ai l'impression que la galaxie est spammée de mobs hostiles, ça devient redondant.


ça force à redefinir tes priorités. Ca fait que tous les départs ne sont pas pareils en early. Parfois tu peux t'étendre comme un goret, parfois il faut monter un flotte en catastrophe pour se sortir d'un panier de crabe

----------


## xlight111x

Bah dans ma partie actuelle, j'ai démarré au "sud ouest" de la galaxie, et l'intégralité des systèmes au dessus avaient des flottes hostiles trop balaises pour moi.
Du coup j'ai bourré à l'est, tout en coupant la route à mes deux voisins immédiats avant qu'ils ne fassent de même.

Au final ça a payé, j'ai réussi à m'étendre suffisamment pour prendre l'ascendant sur mes voisins.  :;):

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai plusieurs mondes sacrés qui me tendent les bras (dont un 25/25 avec plein de ressources rares et de plages de sables chauds), cependant mes voisins (un Empire déchu illuminé) m'a annoncé "pas touche" à nos monde sacrés. C'est déclaration de guerre dès que je pose un pied dessus ou un avertissement dans le vent?

----------


## Jaycie

> J'ai plusieurs mondes sacrés qui me tendent les bras (dont un 25/25 avec plein de ressources rares et de plages de sables chauds), cependant mes voisins (un Empire déchu illuminé) m'a annoncé "pas touche" à nos monde sacrés. C'est déclaration de guerre dès que je pose un pied dessus ou un avertissement dans le vent?


1ère hypothèse.

Enfin pas juste au moment, mais pas très longtemps après quoi.

----------


## Nelfe

Si tu les envoies bouler ils te déclarent la guerre un ou deux ans après (et pleure tes larmes de sang).

----------


## IriK

> Si tu les envoies bouler ils te déclarent la guerre un ou deux ans après (et pleure tes larmes de sang).


Nan, tout de suite, mais pour ce que cela changerait  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai plusieurs mondes sacrés qui me tendent les bras (dont un 25/25 avec plein de ressources rares et de plages de sables chauds), cependant mes voisins (un Empire déchu illuminé) m'a annoncé "pas touche" à nos monde sacrés. C'est déclaration de guerre dès que je pose un pied dessus ou un avertissement dans le vent?


Vas-y colonise! 
_Make Space Great Again!_

----------


## Jaycie

> Vas-y colonise! 
> _Make Space Great Again!_


T'es méchant de lui souhaiter de se faire violer par un empire déchu  ::cry::

----------


## comodorecass

Ils sont vraiment costauds les empires déchus? C'est des flottes à 100k?

----------


## Nelfe

> Ils sont vraiment costauds les empires déchus? C'est des flottes à 100k?


Plus je crois.

----------


## Valdr

> Ils sont vraiment costauds les empires déchus? C'est des flottes à 100k?


C'est plusieurs flottes a plus de 100k

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ils sont vraiment costauds les empires déchus? C'est des flottes à 100k?



Ton problème c'est surtout que si tu tentes de résister tu vas perdre ta flotte et tous les empires environants vont se dire "miam". 

Mais honnêtement si tu veux jouer un RP "You Xeno Scum" c'est fun. Un jour ou l'autre tu vas les poutrer. A moins qu'ils ne s'éveillent avant  ::P: .

----------


## IriK

> Ton problème c'est surtout que si tu tentes de résister tu vas perdre ta flotte et tous les empires environants vont se dire "miam". 
> 
> Mais honnêtement si tu veux jouer un RP "You Xeno Scum" c'est fun. Un jour ou l'autre tu vas les poutrer. *A moins qu'ils ne s'éveillent avant* .


Le nombre de fois que cela m'est arrivé, pensant etre fin près et puis qu'ils sortent du coma  ::XD:: 
Par contre, surtout pour ceux avec Anneaux Mondes, c'est le jackpot totale en cas de survie et victoire lors du premier conflit.
Mais avec le systeme d'attrition, c'est assez incertain de tenter le coups avant d'etre assez puissant.

----------


## The Number 9

Moi je suis dans une partie où TOUT se passait nickel. Super point de départ, ...
Sauf qu'un des voisins est un empire déchu venant de s'éveiller.  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Moi je suis dans une partie où TOUT se passait nickel. Super point de départ, ...
> Sauf qu'un des voisins est un empire déchu venant de s'éveiller.


ce qui fini entre

 et 






> Le nombre de fois que cela m'est arrivé, pensant etre fin près et puis qu'ils sortent du coma


Une fois j'ai été obligé de "fuir" en capturant les planètes de mon voisin. 
Le grand fun de l'année.

----------


## The Number 9

C'est un peu ça ouais.
Bon, pour l'instant je vais surveiller tout en continuant mes petites affaires genre je n'ai rien vu.

----------


## Ixarys

> Une fois j'ai été obligé de "fuir" en capturant les planètes de mon voisin. 
> Le grand fun de l'année.


Ah ah, le grand cycle de l'Histoire.

----------


## yaknic

Bon, je suis arrivé à une crise de fin de partie avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'essaim (me rappelle pas du nom)

. 
Pas de bol, ils sont apparus près d'un trou de ver relié directement dans mon empire  ::(: 
La guerre s'éternise depuis plusieurs années, perdu pas mal de systèmes et j'arrive simplement à les bloquer à un point de passage. Toute ma flotte est concentrée à cet endroit et si je survis c'est grâce à une IA pas très futée qui pourrait passer par une autre route.
Mes stocks de minéraux fondent (pour remplacer mes pertes), j'ai du mal à avancer, mes alliés font principalement des attaques suicides, en résumé je le sens pas trop ...
Bref, vous adoptez quels choix de design pour vos vaisseaux ? Type d'armes ? type de protection ? un seul type de vaisseau ? flotte mixte ?
Parce que là je suis censé être le défenseur de la galaxie ben ça doit rigoler chez les voisins ...

----------


## Drakkoone

> Bon, je suis arrivé à une crise de fin de partie avec 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> l'essaim (me rappelle pas du nom)
> 
> . 
> Pas de bol, ils sont apparus près d'un trou de ver relié directement dans mon empire 
> ...


Si tu parles des Prethoryn, tu démontes tous tes boucliers, tu installes un maximum de blindage, et des armes à plasma. Beaucoup d'armes à plasma.

----------


## yaknic

Oui c'est eux, et j'ai déjà viré les boucliers ... Disons que je gère une flotte ennemi avec peu de perte mais 2 ou 3 d'affilé ça devient tendu et je dois me replier. Du coup j'avance pas ...
Par contre j'ai également installé de la défense rapprochée (DCA et anti-missile) et j'ai privilégié la coque au blindage, c'est pertinent ?

Edit : Bon avec un peu de patience et surtout une forte augmentation de ma capacité navale j'ai enfin pu repousser l'envahisseur jusqu'au trou de ver. La menace est toujours là mais ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant de les exterminer.
En tout cas c'est bien sympa ces crises, ça évite l'ennuie des fins de partie dans ce type de jeu. Et merci au menu de gestion de la flotte, c'est quasiment parfait pour modifier ou renforcer sa flotte.

Par contre, c'est toujours une crise par partie ou il y a eu une modif depuis ?

----------


## The Number 9

Bordel, j'ai les Unbidden qui ont poppé à mes portes, et mes voisins en profiteraient presque pour me foutre un coup de poignard dans le dos.  :tired: 

Si je m'en sors, je les rases tous, même si ce n'est pas RP avec mon empire égalitaire et matérialiste.

Et donc, du coup, des conseils pour survivre à cette crise ? Je ne suis pas sûr d'être tombé dessus avant de reprendre le jeu avec la 2.0 (et de toute façon, je jouais trop peu avant pour m'en souvenir).

----------


## Aramchek

> Et donc, du coup, des conseils pour survivre à cette crise ?




Spoiler Alert! 


Serre les fesses, ils arrivent pas tout seul.

  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Serre les fesses, ils arrivent pas tout seul.


Ouaip, 

Spoiler Alert! 


sachant que des flottes arrivent sans cesse 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Korb

> Et donc, du coup, des conseils pour survivre à cette crise ?


Déjà prendre l'Ascension perk "Defender of the Galaxy" ça aide! Puis faire trois ou quatre flottes de "contre" d'environ ~60K avec que du cinétique (ou toutes autres armes avec +100% shield penetration ou +100% shield damage). Le principe est d'enchainer les victoires avec un minimum de pertes : tu gardes une des flottes à la maison qui se reconstitue pendant que les autres qui font le ménage puis tu tournes. Attention le dernier système (avec le portail) est beaucoup plus dur à nettoyer que le reste!

----------


## The Number 9

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Serre les fesses, ils arrivent pas tout seul.





> Ouaip, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sachant que des flottes arrivent sans cesse


 :^_^: 

Mais je sais tout ça.  ::): 

Là, il y a une sorte d'état d'équilibre. Un empire déchu nouvellement éveillé m'a donné un coup de main mais ne donne pas le dernier coup de reins. Et moi, je suis trop limite pour les 148k de flottes accompagnant le portail.
Et je n'ai absolument pas les moyens de maintenir plusieurs flottes à 60k...  ::|:

----------


## silence

Si t'as pas les moyens d'entretenir plusieurs flottes à 50.k, t'as raté ta partie.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, à moins que tu aies joué avec les taquets des dates de endgame, tu devrais avoir de quoi faire tourner 2 ou 300.k de flotte à toi tout seul. Une cinquantaine de corvettes sur les techs uniques ça doit déjà faire dans les 20.k de flotte. Pour une quinzaine de cuirassés ont doit atteindre les 50.k. Tu devrais jeter un œil à ton économie, tu dois pouvoir arranger les choses en la dédiant à la production et à l'entretien de ces flottes.
Sinon, tu as envisagé de rejoindre une fédération ? Une flotte fédérale qui roule peut facilement atteindre plusieurs centaine de milliers de points de flotte. Ce ne sera pas une flotte optimisée pour la crise mais c'est déjà de quoi fournir un bon écran à des design plus adaptés.

----------


## xlight111x



----------


## The Number 9

Pas mal un dlc qui améliore ce qui fonctionne déjà plutôt bien...

----------


## Brienne

Bonjour,
Pas touché Stellaris depuis les débuts.

Vu les soldes Paradox, vs recommandez un achat ?

----------


## Da-Soth

Si tu veux un 4x léger qui focus le militaire et qui te raconte une belle histoire avec une BO vraiment sympa, oui pourquoi pas.

Par contre, si tu veux un truc touffu qui gère tous les aspects de la gestion d'un Empire Galactique, tu peux passer ton chemin.

----------


## Brienne

J'ai déjà le jeu de base. (dsl, message pas clair).
J'ai fait qqes tours de manège au tout début.

Et j'hésite à m'y recoller, avec un dlc si vous en recommandez un.

----------


## Drakkoone

Voila voila, apres les méthodes de FTL, c'est les "planet tiles" qui foutent le camp.



https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ystem.1098944/

----------


## Anonyme899

> Voila voila, apres les méthodes de FTL, c'est les "planet tiles" qui foutent le camp.
> 
> https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.co...8/Untitled.png
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ystem.1098944/


Excel, le jeu.

----------


## bobjohn

Ah oui, mais non, là. Qu'on vire les ftl parce que l'IA et la strat arrivait pas à suivre certes, mais les tuiles maintenant ? Pourquoi? Pourquoi virer tout les trucs marrant qui faisait qu'on avaient acheter le jeu au début ? 

Ça va s’arrêter où ? Pour la 3.0 on passe au tour par tour et pour la 4.0 on le rebaptise Endless Space: Paradox Edition ?

----------


## Tenebris

Si à la rigueur ils pouvaient transférer le temps passé à gérer les planet tiles vers des actions politiques et de l'espionnage, je dis pas non...

----------


## comodorecass

Ouah gros coup dur c'était une de mes parties préférées la gestion de tiles.

----------


## frgo

Wiz s'est exprimé : 




> Guys - this is a super early WIP of something we are prototyping . The screenshot was not meant as 'here is the replacement for tiles, enjoy'. I'll do a design corner on what we're actually testing out down the line but it's absolutely nothing heavily simplified or remotely 'standard 4x planetary system'. There are districts, pops, buildings, deposits (including unique planetary features) and a lot of different pop jobs/roles. The idea here is just 'we're experimenting with reworking tiles in the long term'.

----------


## Drakkoone

> Ah oui, mais non, là. Qu'on vire les ftl parce que l'IA et la strat arrivait pas à suivre certes, mais les tuiles maintenant ? Pourquoi? Pourquoi virer tout les trucs marrant qui faisait qu'on avaient acheter le jeu au début ? 
> 
> Ça va s’arrêter où ? Pour la 3.0 on passe au tour par tour et pour la 4.0 on le rebaptise Endless Space: Paradox Edition ?


Même raison : l'IA ne suit pas.

Et au lieu de la réparer, on simplifie l’ensemble du jeu pour qu'elle arrive à jouer.

----------


## xlight111x

Wow, j'espère vraiment que c'est un gros WIP du cul, parce que j'aime beaucoup le système de tile actuel, surtout avec Alphamod qui ajoute tout un tas de ressources à exploiter et de bâtiments à construire.  ::O:

----------


## DarkMouette

> Ouah gros coup dur c'était une de mes parties préférées la gestion de tiles.


Franchement c'était du boulot a optimiser. Quand tu faisais des grands empires c'était vite du micromanagement relou...

----------


## The Number 9

Franchement, c'est chiant les tiles.
C'est du micromanagement à la con qui n'apporte pas grand chose (à la limite, au départ quand ta colonie en est à ses débuts, mais une fois que tu es lancé...).

A voir ce qui est proposé, mais sur le principe, je ne suis vraiment pas opposé à ce que ce soit supprimé.

----------


## Munshine

Actuellement Stellaris est en promo. Et j'hésite. 

Endless Space 2 répond à mes attentes car chaque Faction a une identité et son propre gameplay avec une scénarisation poussée.
Mais l'aspect simulation des jeux de stratégie de Paradox me manque depuis EU IV et CK2.

Est-ce que le milieu d'une partie de Stellaris est devenu plus fun depuis les améliorations de la 2.0 ? Parce que j'avais l'impression après visionnage de Let's Play de la 1.0 que c'était très répétitif par manque de contenu ou de mécaniques de jeu manquant de profondeur.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Actuellement Stellaris est en promo. Et j'hésite. 
> 
> Endless Space 2 répond à mes attentes car chaque Faction a une identité et son propre gameplay avec une scénarisation poussée.
> Mais l'aspect simulation des jeux de stratégie de Paradox me manque depuis EU IV et CK2.
> 
> Est-ce que le milieu d'une partie de Stellaris est devenu plus fun depuis les améliorations de la 2.0 ? Parce que j'avais l'impression après visionnage de Let's Play de la 1.0 que c'était très répétitif par manque de contenu ou de mécaniques de jeu manquant de profondeur.


Y'a + de "jeu" dans Stellaris depuis la 2.0. Après actuellement le gros du gameplay en mid-end game est centré sur le militaire, puisque c'était le principal objectif de Cherryh. Niveau diplomatie, espionnage, économie etc. on est encore très loin d'un EU4 - ces changements là étant prévus pour la suite.

Perso je trouve Stellaris fun actuellement, beaucoup plus que ce qu'il n'était en 1.0, mais si tu cherches qqch de l'ampleur d'EU/CK on en est pas encore là. Si tu es ok avec ça, pas de soucis vas-y (et prend Utopia si tu dois ne choisir qu'un DLC, pour Apoc c'est plus circonstanciel), par contre si tu veux un truc qui est calé et qui tourne comme une horloge, relance toi une partie de EU4 ou CK2 et reviens d'ici quelques patchs supplémentaires à mon avis.

----------


## Munshine

Ok tu m'as convaincu de prendre le jeu de base plus le DLC Utopia. 
Un tuto pour la 2.0 pendant que cela télécharge ?
Langue: Anglais ou Français ?

Edit: le jeu s'est mis directement en Anglais, je vais rester comme ça.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Hmmm un tuto je sais pas, mais par contre je sais que Quill entre autres a relancé un let's play (space kittens je crois) avec la sortie d'apoc, qui est toujours en cours d'ailleurs. Ça peut être un bon point de départ, après le tuto s'impose moins que pour EU4 ou CK2 imho, éventuellement joues et si tu tombes sur un truc cherche la réponse d'abord sur le wiki officiel (tu peux y accéder ingame via l'aide) quitte à compléter ensuite en posant la question ici si tu trouves pas ton bonheur.

Perso je joue en anglais, je sais pas ce que vaut la version et les voix FR.

----------


## Paradox

> Perso je joue en anglais, je sais pas ce que vaut la version et les voix FR.


Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas joue, mais je ne me rappelle pas entendre des voix.  ::blink::

----------


## The Number 9

> Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas joue, mais je ne me rappelle pas entendre des voix.


Si si, il y a un voix off (le "conseiller"). Mais, en tout cas à la sortie, elle n'est pas traduite et est seulement en anglais (du coup, peut être qu'elle est complètement absente dans une autre langue, je ne sais pas).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas joue, mais je ne me rappelle pas entendre des voix.


Ça a été rajouté avec le DLC synthetic dawn IIRC.

----------


## The Number 9

> Ça a été rajouté avec le DLC synthetic dawn IIRC.


Ah bon ?
Je suis persuadé que c'était à la sortie moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ah bon ?
> Je suis persuadé que c'était à la sortie moi.


Est-ce que les voix que tu entendais à la sortie du jeu te demandaient d'allumer des feux dans ton environnement immédiat ?  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Est-ce que les voix que tu entendais à la sortie du jeu te demandaient d'allumer des feux dans ton environnement immédiat ?


Non, mais du coup je ne sais pas avec quoi je confonds.
Je me souviens même d'avoir lu que le conseiller ne serait pas traduit dans une autre langue...  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> Si si, il y a un voix off (le "conseiller"). Mais, en tout cas à la sortie, elle n'est pas traduite et est seulement en anglais (du coup, peut être qu'elle est complètement absente dans une autre langue, je ne sais pas).


Oui, en effet, j'avais oublie. Il est toujours en anglais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça a été rajouté avec le DLC synthetic dawn IIRC.


Des voix en DLC. W-O-W.  ::O:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Des voix en DLC. W-O-W.


Y'avait pas que ça dans le DLC, mais c'est complètement raccord avec le modèle économique des jeux Paradox (cf. EU4 et consorts qui vendent des skins d'unités, des portraits, des morceaux de zique...).  :^_^:

----------


## Paradox

> Y'avait pas que ça dans le DLC, mais c'est complètement raccord avec le modèle économique des jeux Paradox (cf. EU4 et consorts qui vendent des skins d'unités, des portraits, des morceaux de zique...).


S'il n'y avait que les jeux Paradox Interactive...

----------


## Munshine

J'ai commencé une partie en mode de difficulté Captain avec une Faction de Reptiles fanatiques militaires puisque l'accent de la 2.0 semble porté sur les batailles.
Mais je ne sais pas si c'était une bonne idée. Les Reptiles se développent vite mais leur système de castes les freinent dans leur développement sociétal. 
La plupart des Factions Alien rencontrées sont un peu plus avancées technologiquement. 

Mais ce que je comprends pas c'est que la capacité navale ou la puissance de flotte est inférieure aussi à celles des autres Factions dont les traits ne sont pas forcément militaristes.
J"ai beau construire des Corvettes avec les bonus de construction et développer la capacité navale des bases spatiales, il y a un moment où j'arrive à la limite de mes réserves d'énergie et de production même en colonisant plus que nécessaire et en m'étendant à tour de bras.
Je suis légèrement en déficit en énergie à cause du cout d'entretien des installations spatiales ou non et des flottes.
Et Je ne possède que 2 flottes d'une dizaine de Corvettes chacune. 
Construire des Destroyers, cela couterait trop cher en entretien.

- Cocher la surcharge des grilles énergétiques (overloading grid) me semble une très mauvaise idée. Je vais bouffer toute mon influence et pu pouvoir construire des bases spatiales
- convertir les cristaux en énergie ? quid de la production de cristaux ? (la recherche est en cours).

----------


## Groufac



----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai commencé une partie en mode de difficulté Captain avec une Faction de Reptiles fanatiques militaires puisque l'accent de la 2.0 semble porté sur les batailles.
> Mais je ne sais pas si c'était une bonne idée. Les Reptiles se développent vite mais leur système de castes les freinent dans leur développement sociétal. 
> La plupart des Factions Alien rencontrées sont un peu plus avancées technologiquement. 
> 
> Mais ce que je comprends pas c'est que la capacité navale ou la puissance de flotte est inférieure aussi à celles des autres Factions dont les traits ne sont pas forcément militaristes.
> J"ai beau construire des Corvettes avec les bonus de construction et développer la capacité navale des bases spatiales, il y a un moment où j'arrive à la limite de mes réserves d'énergie et de production même en colonisant plus que nécessaire et en m'étendant à tour de bras.
> Je suis légèrement en déficit en énergie à cause du cout d'entretien des installations spatiales ou non et des flottes.
> Et Je ne possède que 2 flottes d'une dizaine de Corvettes chacune. 
> Construire des Destroyers, cela couterait trop cher en entretien.
> ...



Hmmm sans voir clairement ton développement c'est compliqué de te conseiller précisément, deux trois trucs cependant :

- Etre fanatique militariste va t'accorder des bonus surtout utiles en statut de guerre (no retreat war doctrine, bonus au firing rate et surtout à la war exhaustion). Donc sur le papier des factions avec des bonus à la recherche (pour augmenter le cap, avoir de meilleurs moyens de prod, etc.) ou à l'économie peuvent avoir numériquement plus de flottes que toi à un moment donné, surtout en early-mid sur une première partie où tu prendras tes marques.

- Il ne faut pas forcément chercher à conquérir tous les systèmes dispos dans un premier temps. Comme tu l'as remarqué, ça coûte pas mal d'influence et d'énergie, donc il faut faire des choix pour récupérer en priorité les systèmes riches (pour maximiser le rapport coût/bénéfice de la conquête) ou stratégiques (genre les points d'étranglement, qui peuvent te permettre de protéger une "poche" de ton environnement immédiat des conquêtes du voisin, te laissant le temps d'occuper ces systèmes ensuite). Tu auras le temps de peindre la map à tes couleurs plus loin dans la partie.

- Pense bien à construire en priorité les stations d'extraction de minerais/énergie dans les systèmes conquis, avant les stations de recherche. Dans l'early game, chaque ressource compte et investir trop tôt dans la recherche au détriment de l'industrie/économie peut te plomber ton démarrage.

- l'overload grid est super utile, mais encore une fois c'est une question de choix. Si ton expansion, voire ta survie, est menacée parce que ton économie est au point mort, dépenser l'influence le temps de pouvoir construire un moteur économique digne de ce nom est un choix judicieux.

Après il faut aussi que tu juges de l'importance de maintenir ta flotte en l'état, c'est pas forcément nécessaire d'avoir des défenses ultra poussées dans un premier temps si ton plus proche voisin est à vingt jumps de chez toi. En early game le principal rôle de ta flotte sera avant tout les créatures neutres et les pirates, qui ne nécessitent pas une force de frappe titanesque. De la même manière, pas besoin d'avoir des starbases de défense sur la totalité de ton terrain, de fortes défenses à tes frontières sur des chokepoints et des trading hubs sur tes core worlds donnera de bien meilleurs résultats dans la plupart des cas.

Bref, y'a pas une façon de faire, il faut s'adapter à son environnement. Si tu te retrouves enclavé dans une poche avec des forces npcs neutres blocantes partout, monter en prio l'armement pour te donner de l'air sera vital. En revanche si tu démarres dans un coin peinard, sans voisins, avec une position facile à défendre, ça perd de son sens.

----------


## Megiddo

La 2.1, "Niven", est live :



Attention, apparemment les sauvegardes ne sont pas compatibles, si vous souhaitez terminer votre partie, faites le avant de patcher.

Le full changelog : 



Spoiler Alert! 



##################################################  ###############
######################### VERSION 2.1.0 ###########################
##################################################  ###############

###################
# Story Pack Features
###################

* Added many new Anomalies, increasing the total amount by almost 50%
* Added new Leviathan: Voidspawn
* Added new Leviathan: Tiyanki Matriarch
* Added new Leviathan: Scavenger Bot
* Curator Enclaves will now also spawn for Distant Stars owners, to help with the new Leviathans
* Added new unique systems to explore
* Added L-Gates and the mysterious L-Cluster outside the known galaxy, which you will have to investigate and research to access

###################
# Free Features
###################

* Galaxy generation has been reworked for more interesting hyperlane terrain: stars are now grouped in highly connected 'constellations' separated by thin 'highways', making for more strategic placement of natural chokepoints
* All hyperlanes are no longer immediately visible when starting a new game, but will be revealed through exploration. Hyperlane visibility extends roughly twice as far as your sensor range
* Added binary star systems
* Added trinary star systems
* Added new star classes
* Anomaly levels have been reworked to span levels 1-10 instead of 1-5
* Anomalies can no longer fail, but instead the time to research an anomaly will depend on the difference between scientist level and anomaly level, with high level anomalies potentially taking a very long time to research for a low skill scientist
* Some older Anomalies have been reworked and fixed to function properly
* Strategic Resources have been reworked so that similar materials have the same types of effects - crystals for ship damage, ores for ship defenses, gas for empire effects, etc.
* All Strategic Resources are now always visible, but most require specific Technologies to be mined
* Strategic Resource deposits are no longer distributed according to galaxy clusters
* Added new Aldar Crystals Strategic Resource
* Added Aldar Crystals tech
* Added Experimental Subspace Nagivation which allows science ships to go missing-in-action and travel to a selected system. This will allow them to bypass (but not enter) closed borders
* Added a new Alert for when establishing communications reveals a new Strategic Resource within another Empire's borders
* Establishing communications with another Empire that has a Bypass (Gateway, Wormhole, L-Gate) within its borders now counts as discovering that Bypass Type

###################
# Balance
###################

* Survey speed increase per Scientist level increased from 5% per level to 10% per level
* Most scientist level requirements for Special Projects have been removed, as they tend to be gated by anomalies anyway
* Decreased outer boundary distance for Fallen Empires (was preventing more Fallen Empires from spawning in large galaxies)
* Zro Distillation is now a Tier 3 tech (down from 4)
* Rebalanced Strategic Resource tech tiers to better fit their effects

###################
# UI
###################

* Situation Log has been reworked and will now also list anomalies
* Science ships now have a "Research Anomalies in System" right-click command on systems
* Renamed tile science modifiers from e.g. "Physics Output" to "Tile Physics Output" to better reflect what the modifiers actually do
* Scientist level is now shown in the outliner

###################
# AI
###################

* AI will retreat its Colossus if it is alone in combat, as even a planet destroying giant laser is cold comfort in the lonely depths of space
* Fixed an issue where the AI would incorrectly allocate too much budget to navies when it could not support any more ships, resulting in underdeveloped empires

###################
# Modding
###################

* Scripted variables rework: centralized all @values in \common\scripted_variables folder
* Scripted variables rework: centralized @values can be overridden by @values defined in individual files
* Anomaly rework: combined _anomaly_categories and _anomalies files into one file
* Anomaly rework: added "anomaly_event" effect with expected scopes for use in anomaly categories
* Anomaly rework: added a number of new features and updated syntax
* Added "exclusive_trigger" functionality to event descriptions
* Added "last_changed_species_rights_type" trigger
* Added "fleet_action_research_special_project" effect
* Added "remove_orbital_deposit" effect that removes the orbital deposit on planet
* Added picture parameter for set_planet_entity effect
* Added support for multiple asteroid belt types
* Added "create_saved_leader" effect
* Hyperlane Discovery Range is now separate from Sensor Range, and can be modded for ships, planets, megastructure, etc.
* Added "is_bottleneck_system" trigger
* Added scriptable bypass connections
* Added "delete_megastructure" effect
* Added HIDE_HYPERLANES_OUTSIDE_TERRA_INCOGNITA define to hide hyperlanes outside TI
* Added "add_tradition" effect
* Added support for sealed_wormholes as a bypass type for wormholes
* Added the ability to specify colonizer pop species when spawning a colony ship via create_ship
* Added a batch optimization effect for spawn_system

###################
# Bugfixes
###################

* Fixed issues with the pulsar Marauder system initializer
* Fixed edge case where Marauders would sometimes demand more tribute than they should
* Fixed a number of minor syntax issues (shoutouts to Dayshine)
* Pop production modifier no longer affect strategic resources
* Fixed more potential out-of-sync issues in multiplayer
* Fixed stability issue when a selected situation log entry is removed
* Fixed aborted special projects not disappearing from the situation log and blocking others from completion
* Fixing game text descriptions for planet classes
* Fixed the OOS when you ctrl-shift-click an enemy fleet
* Fixing the set location effect having a wrong angle for fleet position
* Withdrawal symptoms are no longer reset when changing species rights
* Bugfix for when deleted bypasses were not removed
* Fixed issue where the Strategic Resource tutorial mission could trigger for resources located inside other empires, because envy is the darkest emotion
* Fixed an effect attempting to link up already-linked wormholes (which would crash the game)
* Fixed issue where tutorial missions could sometimes trigger for Gestalt Consciousness empires, who really should know all this instinctively already
* Fixed issue where Remove Orbital Debris special project did not require a Science Ship
* Fixed Occupation tooltip always displaying 0 planets being occupied
* Planet picture override should now apply correctly
* Fixing the issue when context effect used in hidden effect caused assert
* Fixed more potential text overflows in Federation view
* Habitats no longer double dip on orbital deposits
* First Contact tutorial mission will no longer trigger when encountering primitives
* Fixed anomaly tooltips sometimes displaying incorrect value types
* Fixed issue where gateways were sometimes weirdly initialized, causing first gate activation to not activate a second gate
* Made it impossible to start building pops that cannot grow and will be removed next monthly tick anyway
* Starbase occupation now counted even if there are no occupiable planets in the system
* Fixed OOS on hot join due to fleet auto-moving
* Fixed CTD for survey console command in case of player is invalid
* Fixed erroneous tooltip in "Leviathan Down" anomaly
* Disabled the upgrade button of starbase defense stations when you can't afford to upgrade them
* Defense armies are no longer so morally affronted by cybernetic enhancements that they mass disband upon completing Synthetic Ascension
* Fallen empires will now avoid spawning at the edges of the galaxy
* In case a starbase is lost in a save game it will be restored
* Fixed the bug when jump drive didn't call the notification for entering the system
* Blocked the ability to pick a non-mergeable fleet for deploying newly built ships to prevent an exploit with fleets lacking a size limit
* Fixing the bug when it was possible to load save game in an ironman game, and the attendant confusion
* Planet having sapient pops during colonization no longer messes up interface and other things
* Fixed ironman UI being broken in setup GUI
* Made debris try to pick earlier tech available for research rather than having latest one
* Event ships can now be removed from fleet designs when they have been destroyed

----------


## Munshine

Merci de tes conseils.


Je suis plutôt pris en sandwich entre 2 Factions ia. La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'une frontière de mon territoire est collée, depuis le début de la partie, à une Faction de "Rhinocéros?" avec des penchants militaristes et la relation (-1000) est plutôt mauvaise. Jusqu'à présent j'ai essayé de maintenir un niveau de puissance comparable pour éviter de me faire attaqué. Mais il m'a l'air de plus en plus menaçant d'un point de vue diplomatique (insultes) et militaire (capacité navale supérieure).
Avec l'autre Faction, j'ai noué de meilleures relations diplomatiques (+75)  via un accord de recherche.

Le reste des Factions, bien qu'elles m'aiment pas, sont relativement éloignées. Et La bonne nouvelle c'est que mon Empire situé sur un des bras extérieurs de la Galaxie. Je peux encore m'étendre vers des systèmes inconnus extérieurs à condition qu'on me laisse tranquille . C'est de là que proviennent les raids de Pirates que mes Flottes de Corvettes n'ont aucun mal à défoncer.

----------


## Kendran

> Merci de tes conseils.
> 
> 
> Je suis plutôt pris en sandwich entre 2 Factions ia. La mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'une frontière de mon territoire est collée, depuis le début de la partie, à une Faction de "Rhinocéros?" avec des penchants militaristes et la relation (-1000) est plutôt mauvaise. Jusqu'à présent j'ai essayé de maintenir un niveau de puissance comparable pour éviter de me faire attaqué. Mais il m'a l'air de plus en plus menaçant d'un point de vue diplomatique (insultes) et militaire (capacité navale supérieure).
> Avec l'autre Faction, j'ai noué de meilleures relations diplomatiques (+75)  via un accord de recherche.
> 
> Le reste des Factions, bien qu'elles m'aiment pas, sont relativement éloignées. Et La bonne nouvelle c'est que mon Empire situé sur un des bras extérieurs de la Galaxie. Je peux encore m'étendre vers des systèmes inconnus extérieurs à condition qu'on me laisse tranquille . C'est de là que proviennent les raids de Pirates que mes Flottes de Corvettes n'ont aucun mal à défoncer.


-1000 ? regarde si c'est pas une faction ancienne.. Si tu les énerve ta partie est fini ^^

----------


## Munshine

> La 2.1, "Niven", est live :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/05/22/6fb4...0f448fef35.png
> 
> Attention, apparemment les sauvegardes ne sont pas compatibles, si vous souhaitez terminer votre partie, faites le avant de patcher.
> 
> Le full changelog :


 :tired: 
Ah mince.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai commencé une partie en mode de difficulté Captain avec une Faction de Reptiles fanatiques militaires puisque l'accent de la 2.0 semble porté sur les batailles.
> Mais je ne sais pas si c'était une bonne idée. Les Reptiles se développent vite mais leur système de castes les freinent dans leur développement sociétal. 
> La plupart des Factions Alien rencontrées sont un peu plus avancées technologiquement. 
> 
> Mais ce que je comprends pas c'est que la capacité navale ou la puissance de flotte est inférieure aussi à celles des autres Factions dont les traits ne sont pas forcément militaristes.
> J"ai beau construire des Corvettes avec les bonus de construction et développer la capacité navale des bases spatiales, il y a un moment où j'arrive à la limite de mes réserves d'énergie et de production même en colonisant plus que nécessaire et en m'étendant à tour de bras.
> Je suis légèrement en déficit en énergie à cause du cout d'entretien des installations spatiales ou non et des flottes.
> Et Je ne possède que 2 flottes d'une dizaine de Corvettes chacune. 
> Construire des Destroyers, cela couterait trop cher en entretien.
> ...


L'expansion pénalise la recherche et l'unité. Faut y aller molo ou alors bien compenser via des planètes habités spécialisées en science. Un tooltip apparaît si tu laisses la souris au dessus du nombre de points accumulés dans la recherche. Ensuite il faut spécialiser les planètes pour qu'un edict ou un gouverneur lui ajoute un maximum de production. Tu peux faire sans ceci dit.
Les starports dans les systèmes habités sont mieux avec des trading hubs et un offworld trading company. Les chantiers navals c'est bien d'en faire dans des coins inhabité. Genre une forteresse(à terme) avec 6 bassins ca débite très vite des battleships.

----------


## thorkol

Le coût de maintien des flottes devient rapidement très coûteux, il vaut mieux éviter de produire trop de vaisseaux sans avoir une bonne production de minéraux/énergie avant (parfois on a pas trop le choix).
Sinon dans le dlc on peut trouver des Brain Slug.

----------


## Munshine

Depuis la maj de la 2.1, Stellaris charge ma dernière sauvegarde de la 2.0.5.
Cela m’embête de partir sur une nouvelle partie du coup.
Mais d'après les messages sur Reddit, je risque quand même de rencontrer des bugs. :tired: 

Comme j'apprécie les nouveautés de cette 2.1, c'est peut être mieux de repartir sur de nouvelles bases et corriger mes erreurs de débutant.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Rien que la réorganisation des hyperlanes est vraiment cool, des vraies régions, des vrais choke points, je me suis trouvé coincé pour de vrai très tôt  ::rolleyes::

----------


## RegisF

Hello, je vois que le jeu vit sa vie et semble agréable.

Je suis attiré mais pas forcément amateur du genre. J'ai jamais rien compris à CK2 (30h passées à essayer de draguer des courtisanes et à forwarder en attendant des events), j'ai à peine touché à endless legends (que j'apprécie, faut juste trouver le temps de "s'y mettre") et Stellaris semble être un 4x pour les débutants (jamais touché à un master of orion ou autre). Je vous avoue que la perspective de conquérir l'univers avec des amibes unicellulaires excite grandement ma curiosité de joueur.

Donc, dois-je profiter de la promo ou me faire une raison et retourner à mes rpg ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Hello, je vois que le jeu vit sa vie et semble agréable.
> 
> Je suis attiré mais pas forcément amateur du genre. J'ai jamais rien compris à CK2 (30h passées à essayer de draguer des courtisanes et à forwarder en attendant des events), j'ai à peine touché à endless legends (que j'apprécie, faut juste trouver le temps de "s'y mettre") et Stellaris semble être un 4x pour les débutants (jamais touché à un master of orion ou autre). Je vous avoue que la perspective de conquérir l'univers avec des amibes unicellulaires excite grandement ma curiosité de joueur.
> 
> Donc, dois-je profiter de la promo ou me faire une raison et retourner à mes rpg ?


Hmmm, c'est difficile de te conseiller exactement. Je dirais pas forcément que Stellaris est un 4X pour débutants, y'a quand même des concepts bien spécifiques (souvent empruntés aux autres franchises PDX) comme les factions, la war exhaustion, le tout-au-tooltip, etc. qui peuvent dérouter si on a jamais touché au genre. Après en soi c'est un bon mix de mécaniques et de storytelling, donc c'est quand même pas mal engageant si on aime bricoler et voir émerger de la narration en cours de partie.

Si ta question c'est _"est-ce que ce serait un bon premier 4X ?"_ alors je dirais non, un endless legend ou un civ 5 avec les dlcs fera un meilleur taf d'introduction au genre imho, et avec moins de risques (y'a encore du chemin pour le développement de Stellaris, rien ne dit que le jeu que tu achètes maintenant ne sera pas révolutionné dans un patch majeur à venir). Si en revanche tu cherches un jeu PDX avec un peu de profondeur sans être aussi difficile d'accès qu'un CK2 tout en retrouvant le storytelling wtf propre aux jeux de grande stratégie du studio et une grosse communauté de modding, alors tu peux y aller sans crainte je pense.

----------


## Da-Soth

En premier 4x spatial je verrais plus un Endless Space 1. Ou 2 mais je ne connais pas l'état du jeu.

----------


## RegisF

Merci les copains  ::):

----------


## Whiskey

> Hello, je vois que le jeu vit sa vie et semble agréable.
> 
> Je suis attiré mais pas forcément amateur du genre. J'ai jamais rien compris à CK2 (30h passées à essayer de draguer des courtisanes et à forwarder en attendant des events), j'ai à peine touché à endless legends (que j'apprécie, faut juste trouver le temps de "s'y mettre") et Stellaris semble être un 4x pour les débutants (jamais touché à un master of orion ou autre). Je vous avoue que la perspective de conquérir l'univers avec des amibes unicellulaires excite grandement ma curiosité de joueur.
> 
> Donc, dois-je profiter de la promo ou me faire une raison et retourner à mes rpg ?


Stellaris est bien plus simple que ck2 (ou autre 4x de paradox), moi même j'ai du mal sur les EU et CK (Y a que HOI que j'arrive a jouer bien, et bien sur stellaris). Pour en venir au jeu, si tu aime plutôt le tour par tour va voir du coté de endless space 2 qui lui aussi vaut le coup. En temps reel, stellaris reste un choix majeur pour du 4x spaciale, il est très complet (comme la plupart des jeux paradox) tout en étant accessible et dispose d'une bonne rejouabilité.

----------


## Paradox

> En premier 4x spatial je verrais plus un Endless Space 1. Ou 2 mais je ne connais pas l'état du jeu.


Idem. Si tu cherches un vrai/faux 4X pour les debutants, Endless Space est ce qu'il te faut.

----------


## RegisF

J'ai pas de préférence tour par tour ou temps réel. Ma seule vraie expérience de tour par tour, c'est heroes of might and magic 4.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai pas de préférence tour par tour ou temps réel. Ma seule vraie expérience de tour par tour, c'est heroes of might and magic 4.


De tous les vieux homm il fallait que tu tombes sur celui là... Au moins l'OST était excellente.  ::P: 

Endless Space 2 est très bien, et au moins il y'a plusieurs conditions de victoire.

----------


## Munshine

> J'ai pas de préférence tour par tour ou temps réel. Ma seule vraie expérience de tour par tour, c'est heroes of might and magic 4.


J'ai commencé avec Endless Space 2, c'est du 4X spatial classique avec différentes conditions de victoire, de la construction de merveilles. Amplitude y a ajouté sa touche personnelle avec des Factions Alien prédéfinies qui ont chacun leur propre campagne scénarisée (avec un systèmes de quêtes), leur propre gameplay.
Il y a donc un coté vaguement RPG renforcé par le recrutement de Héros.

De ce que j'ai vu pour l'instant, Stellaris est un hybride entre un 4X classique et le jeu de stratégie à la Paradox. C'est quand même plus simple d'accès que les autres jeux comme EU 4 ou CK2.
Le point majeur c'est qu'on peut créer une Faction de toute pièce. Stellaris est donc beaucoup plus bac à sable et porté sur l'expérimentation. On se fait sa propre histoire RPG plutôt que de suivre un scénario.

----------


## Esprit

> Voila voila, apres les méthodes de FTL, c'est les "planet tiles" qui foutent le camp.
> 
> https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.co...8/Untitled.png
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ystem.1098944/


Bordel, j'avais raté ça. Non mais ils sont fous, la gestion des tuiles c'était intéressant et viable pour les moddeurs comme rajouter des ressources telle l'eau (Alphamod etc), et je préfère le système de tuiles que ce screen laid et peu intuitif  :Gerbe: 

Edit : xlight111x a déjà tout dit avant moi, j'arrive vraiment après la guerre quand y a plus personne.  ::(:  ::P:

----------


## Heknerr

Ils sont en train de tuer le peu de gameplay qu'offre le jeu... Franchement, a part des batailles spatiales soporifiques, il restera quoi?

Il y a un système politique inintéressant, des fédérations vraiment gadget et seulement handicapantes, un réel manque de variété en traits et particularité pour chaque espèce, aucune économie ou secteur civil etc... Il y a vraiment de quoi faire pour améliorer le jeu et le transformer en chef d’œuvre.

Pour le moment, ils ne font que se tirer des balles dans le pied et nous sortir des DLC qui repompe simplement les créations des moddeurs ou des "storypacks" gadget. 

Le seul contenu sympa du jeu (et encore en le disant très vite on arrive a peine a y croire.) c'est l'exploration et les anomalies qui nous donne l'illusion d'un peu de vie dans ce vaste univers.

----------


## Munshine

Moi c'est l'inverse, le micro management de tuiles de Pop, je trouve ça chiant à la longue. Et c'est simpliste d'affecter un POP à un bâtiment dans Stellaris , cela revient juste à pouvoir l'activer quand un POP est adulte.
Dans un Victoria, on devait disposer des POP aux métiers adéquats avant de construire un bâtiment .
Si l'on se dirige vers ça comme semble le montrer le proto, c'est beaucoup plus intéressant que de gérer des tuiles.

----------


## Helix

Vous avez quand même vu le message des devs indiquant que c'était simplement un truc étudié en interne, mais juste comme ça pour voir ce que ça donne ?
Il n'y aucun indice, pour le moment, qui permet de conclure que les tuiles vont être abandonnées.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Edit : xlight111x a déjà tout dit avant moi, j'arrive vraiment après la guerre quand y a plus personne.


Oui, tu manques de présence, Esprit.  ::ninja::

----------


## thorkol

Dans le prochain patch (bêta dispo la semaine prochaine normalement) ils annoncent que pour les guerres d'idéologie/subjugation, il y aura la possibilité d'arracher un bout de territoire du perdant qui sera converti dans un nouvel empire qui prendra soit l'idéologie du vainqueur ou qui passera vassal du vainqueur. 
source

----------


## Esprit

> Vous avez quand même vu le message des devs indiquant que c'était simplement un truc étudié en interne, mais juste comme ça pour voir ce que ça donne ?
> Il n'y aucun indice, pour le moment, qui permet de conclure que les tuiles vont être abandonnées.


Oui, je l'ai vu (après certes  ::P: ) mais je reste assez méfiant malgré tout. Ils sont capables du meilleur comme du pire.






> Oui, tu manques de présence, Esprit.


Tu es vil, Villa.  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Vous avez quand même vu le message des devs indiquant que c'était simplement un truc étudié en interne, mais juste comme ça pour voir ce que ça donne ?
> Il n'y aucun indice, pour le moment, qui permet de conclure que les tuiles vont être abandonnées.


Dans un topic sur le forum, Wiz a quand même plus que sous entendu que les tuiles telles qu'on les voit actuellement ne lui allait pas trop.
Après, si ils ne trouvent pas meilleur système, oui ils ne vont pas abandonner. Cela reste des pistes d'étude.

----------


## CanardNoir

C'est normal que j'ai pas le droit de gérer moi même plus de 5 planètes? OO

Pourquoi on m'oblige à laisser l'IA faire n'importe quoi à ma place? Ils ont un intérêt ces secteurs? J'ai l'impression de rater qqchose tellement ça me semble stupide, c'est pas possible :D

----------


## Nohmas

Oui, le nombre de systèmes gérables directement par le joueur est limité, principalement par le régime politique (schématiquement, plus t'es pacifique et plus le nombre de systèmes gérables est élevé). Cette limite peut être augmentée par plusieurs biais : techs, ascension perks.... J'espère qu'ils vont changer ce système parce que l'IA est en effet incapacble de gérer correctement les secteurs.

----------


## LDiCesare

Ca peut se modder facilement (je sais plus comment cela dit). L'impossibilité de gérer les secteurs est une feature du jeu qui a beaucoup fait débat. En gros, c'est pas très malin d'empêcher le joueur de faire ce qu'il veut, surtout quand on fait la même chose en beaucoup moins bien.
Cela dit, si ils virent les tuiles, les secteurs seront peut-être plus intéressants.
Il y a quand même un point positif aux secteurs: Toutes les planètes y bénéficient du bonus du leader qui administre le secteur, donc tu as besoin de beaucoup moins de leaders administratifs pour en obtenir un bénéfice (mais bon, après, l'IA te fout en l'air tout le bénéf' que tu pouvais en tirer).

----------


## Drakkoone

Rien a voir avec Stellaris.

Mais Galactic Civilization 2 Ultimate est gratuit sur Steam.

----------


## Railgun

> Il y a quand même un point positif aux secteurs: Toutes les planètes y bénéficient du bonus du leader qui administre le secteur, donc tu as besoin de beaucoup moins de leaders administratifs pour en obtenir un bénéfice (mais bon, après, l'IA te fout en l'air tout le bénéf' que tu pouvais en tirer).


C'est également le cas du secteur central depuis la 2.0.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui, le nombre de systèmes gérables directement par le joueur est limité, principalement par le régime politique (schématiquement, plus t'es pacifique et plus le nombre de systèmes gérables est élevé). Cette limite peut être augmentée par plusieurs biais : techs, ascension perks.... J'espère qu'ils vont changer ce système parce que l'IA est en effet incapacble de gérer correctement les secteurs.


L'ia des secteurs n'est plus si couillonne. En plus tu peux tout faire à la main dans le secteur depuis la 1.8 il me semble.

Niven est une bonne update. Il y a pleins de petites features sympas. Je vais laisser aller à un achat compulsif sur Distant Stars.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> L'ia des secteurs n'est plus si couillonne. En plus tu peux tout faire à la main dans le secteur depuis la 1.8 il me semble.


Ouaip, pas besoin de s'emmerder avec des mods. Ça se gère dans la fenêtre de récap de l'empire IIRC, les secteurs sont en bas.

----------


## LDiCesare

> C'est également le cas du secteur central depuis la 2.0.


Donc les secteurs, ça ne sert vraiment plus à rien à part ralentir le joueur en fait?

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Donc les secteurs, ça ne sert vraiment plus à rien à part ralentir le joueur en fait?


Dans les secteurs, tu peux si tu le souhaites laisser l'IA gérer les constructions etc. Ou reprendre la main manuellement.
Dans le planètes "principales", ce n'est pas le cas il me semble, tu es obligé de gérer ta file de bâtiments.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Donc les secteurs, ça ne sert vraiment plus à rien à part ralentir le joueur en fait?


C'est une bonne idée sur le papier, ça simule la fragmentation gouvernementale au fur et à mesure de l'expansion d'un empire sur des distances énormes et la nécessité de créer une hiérarchie en couches. Pour un jeu de grande stratégie Paradox, ce serait aussi l'occase d'avoir beaucoup de storytelling émergent, malheureusement c'est une bonne idée sous exploitée et mal implémentée initialement. 

Ils ont débloqué les options de réglage post Utopia pour qu'en gros tu puisses faire fi de la feature et de ses soucis (tu peux y faire à peu près ce que tu veux, et empêcher l'IA de la même manière), mais je ne doute pas que ce soit un des aspects importants qui se verra très largement modifié dans le futur plus ou moins proche.

----------


## Anonyme899

> je ne doute pas que ce soit un des aspects importants qui se verra très largement modifié dans le futur plus ou moins proche.


Je pense aussi qu'un jour ils en feront quelque chose. Ce qui serait bien c'est que les gouvernement aient des façons de choisir leurs gouverneurs de secteur de façon propre (élection, appointement direct, caste réservée etc...) et que les gouverneurs puissent décider de fomenter une sécession ou un coup d'état.

----------


## CanardNoir

Je peux effectivement encore selectionner les planètes et y faire les constructions mais dans ce cas c’est encore plus con il me prend 25% de ce que génère le secteur pour rien et je dois ensuite depenser de l’influence pour les recuperer!

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je peux effectivement encore selectionner les planètes et y faire les constructions mais dans ce cas c’est encore plus con il me prend 25% de ce que génère le secteur pour rien et je dois ensuite depenser de l’influence pour les recuperer!


C'est pas con, c'est une contrainte qui actuellement contrebalance l'expansion (à l'instar du scaling des coûts sur l'unity, par exemple). Je vois pas vraiment ce qu'il y a de difficile à concevoir là-dedans.

----------


## narakis

Je débute sur le jeu, enfin je reprends après y avoir très peu touché, et je trouve qu'il y ont été un peu bourrin pour limiter l'expansion. Entre l’influence pour revendiquer les secteurs, les tradi/techno  dont le coût augmente et les temps de malade pour déplacer ses flottes je trouve que c'est un peu beaucoup. Je suis d'accord avec l'idée derrière les mécaniques mais pour moi c'est un peu trop là.

 Puis bon, limiter l'expansion c'est cool, mais le problème c'est que pour l'instant y'a pas grand chose d'autre à faire dans le jeu. J'ai peux-être tord, mais pour l'instant je me vois mal jouer un empire pacifiste, pas que ça soit pas viable mais j'ai peur de la chiantitude du truc  ::P: .

 Le jeu à un putain de potentiel et reste plaisant à jouer, mais pour un jeu qui à 2ans je trouve qu'il lui manque vraiment trop de chose. 

 Par contre pour la suppression possible des tiles, perso ça dépend de ce qu'ils mettent à la place (C'est sympas au début mais bon, ça reste quand même super basique et toutes les planètes se ressemblent) Si ça peux permettre une vrai gestion des populations je suis pour.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je pense surtout qu'ils ont prévu les secteurs afin de limiter la micro-gestion pour les grands empires.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je débute sur le jeu, enfin je reprends après y avoir très peu touché, et je trouve qu'il y ont été un peu bourrin pour limiter l'expansion. Entre l’influence pour revendiquer les secteurs, les tradi/techno  dont le coût augmente et les temps de malade pour déplacer ses flottes je trouve que c'est un peu beaucoup. Je suis d'accord avec l'idée derrière les mécaniques mais pour moi c'est un peu trop là.


D'accord à 100% et c'est une tendance qui se vérifie dans tous leurs autres jeux (à part HoI). Les gars nous promettent un jeu de conquêtes mais multiplient les mécanismes artificiels pour la limiter. Indexer la taille du territoire à sa valeur d'Influence est une hérésie pour un jeu de bagarre galactique. C'est une valeur complètement artificielle que l'on peut à peine déterminer : Rivalité, Gouvernement, Doctrine. Et encore la Rivalité quand on joue une swarm, ça nous fait une belle jambe.

Perso, je préférerais qu'un adversaire potentiel limite mon expansion et non une valeur à la con sorti du cul de nul part.

----------


## LDiCesare

> C'est pas con, c'est une contrainte qui actuellement contrebalance l'expansion (à l'instar du scaling des coûts sur l'unity, par exemple). Je vois pas vraiment ce qu'il y a de difficile à concevoir là-dedans.


C'est pas difficile à concevoir, c'est juste une limitation artificielle qui augmente la microgestion là où elle est censée la diminuer.
Perso, j'en ai autant contre les coûts de scaling que contre les secteurs. Ca pénalise tellement l'expansion que, ben, c'est plus très intéressant à jouer. Soit on arrête de s'étendre et on n'a rien à faire, soit on s'étend, et on est pénalisé pour ça. Autant la partie exploration est bien faite, autant le reste est mal fait, et s'ils n'arrêtent pas de revoir leur copie, c'est probablement que Paradox s'en rend un peu compte.
Les secteurs seraient bien s'ils donnaient plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients. On devrait vouloir avoir des secteurs, et en avoir plusieurs. Ils devraient donner des bonus qu'on ne peut pas avoir en microgérant, et avoir le risque de révoltes ou autres de temps en temps pour épicer les choses.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est pas difficile à concevoir, c'est juste une limitation artificielle qui augmente la microgestion là où elle est censée la diminuer.
> Perso, j'en ai autant contre les coûts de scaling que contre les secteurs. Ca pénalise tellement l'expansion que, ben, c'est plus très intéressant à jouer. Soit on arrête de s'étendre et on n'a rien à faire, soit on s'étend, et on est pénalisé pour ça. Autant la partie exploration est bien faite, autant le reste est mal fait, et s'ils n'arrêtent pas de revoir leur copie, c'est probablement que Paradox s'en rend un peu compte.
> Les secteurs seraient bien s'ils donnaient plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients. On devrait vouloir avoir des secteurs, et en avoir plusieurs. Ils devraient donner des bonus qu'on ne peut pas avoir en microgérant, et avoir le risque de révoltes ou autres de temps en temps pour épicer les choses.


J'ai pas dis le contraire, relis-moi. Je m'oppose simplement au terme "stupide/con". Pour toute imparfaite qu'elle soit, la feature a une raison d'être dans le jeu actuel, même si j'espère qu'on verra dans changements de ce côté-là. Après la philosophie de la limitation de l'expansion, c'est encore autre chose et je m'aventurerais pas sur ce débat.

----------


## Da-Soth

Disons que limiter l’extension de l'empire donne plein d'avantages pour le développeur.

Ca permet de rendre le gameplay "tall" valable, de lisser les tailles d'empire des IA, de ne pas voir blobber un empire de manière exponentiel. Je peux comprendre la philosophie.

Mais c'est fait de manière tellement artificielle que j'ai l'impression que c'est complètement indépendant du skill du joueur et que de toute façon, tu construiras ton outpost uniquement quand le jeu l'aura décidé...

----------


## Mad-T

Hello,

Petit avis perso :

Je pense comprendre les points de vue 'limite artificielle' exprimés ici, puisque cela correspond bien à mon premier ressenti (1.3 je crois)... 
- Les secteurs, mais merde laisse moi gérer mes 150 planètes si je veux quoi  ::): 
- Plus je suis un immense empire galactique avec accès à des facteurs positifs sensé la favoriser, moins je tech vite, 
- Plus je colonise, moins ma société évolue...
etc...
J'étais un peu refroidi par cela.

Mais j'ai basculé et fini par vraiment accrocher au jeu quand j'ai commencé à le voir comme une richesse de choix (économiques, stratégiques), de priorisation etc...
Et cela a été quand j'ai fait ma première partie en mode : one city challenge (pour les civeux), un seul système.
=> un jeu permettant à ce point de faire des choix SIGNIFICATIFS, qui demande des arbitrages entre economie-capacité de production (nécessaire à une puissance militaire), et capacité à progresser technologiquement, la possibilité, ou plutôt l'obligation de prévoir / planifier / mettre en oeuvre des plans à moyens termes pour 'basculer' de l'un à l'autre...

Bref, je suis pour, et j'ai apprécié. (et les derniers réglages sur l'unity / science sont un peu meilleurs aujourd'hui à mon humble avis)

Pis pour ceux qui aiment la capacité du jeu à produire des 'situations / historiettes', j'ai jamais autant ri que lors de la lutte (politique) pour l'indépendance d'un GROS secteur d'une démocratie pacifiste pro droits aliens [qu'ils ont par ailleurs obtenue manquant de me faire perdre la partie...]

Il manque plein de choses, et je pense pas être le seul à m'imaginer envoyer un espion (à la solde de mon empire d'aliens peu scrupuleux) pousser un secteur à la révolte...

TLDR :
Je leur donne des sous tant qu'ils avancent dans le sens équilibrage - > ajouts -> équilibrages

La bise

Edit en ps :
les tiles en début de partie, c'est bien.
Ce que j'aimerais, ce serait la possibilité de créer des pattern pour le mid - late game.

Colonisation, pattern 1 = je construis ces 3 bâtiments, je wait taille 5 => upgrade etc etc...
Tu as souvent en banque de quoi tout planifier...

----------


## Mad-T

> Je pense surtout qu'ils ont prévu les secteurs afin de limiter la micro-gestion pour les grands empires.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> D'accord à 100% et c'est une tendance qui se vérifie dans tous leurs autres jeux (à part HoI). Les gars nous promettent un jeu de conquêtes mais multiplient les mécanismes artificiels pour la limiter. Indexer la taille du territoire à sa valeur d'Influence est une hérésie pour un jeu de bagarre galactique. C'est une valeur complètement artificielle que l'on peut à peine déterminer : Rivalité, Gouvernement, Doctrine. Et encore la Rivalité quand on joue une swarm, ça nous fait une belle jambe.
> 
> Perso, je préférerais qu'un adversaire potentiel limite mon expansion et non une valeur à la con sorti du cul de nul part.


Là par contre, pas trop d'accord. 
L'influence, c'est chiant / limitant oui, et souvent frustrant. Quand tu es pas ou peu optimisé pour.
Un setup 'belliqueux', qui veut grandir, occuper du terrain, c'est un truc teigneux.
pour moi, cela revient à "tu te prives d'autres bonus pour jouer un setup influence (je veux grossir)"

Le meilleur exemple, c'est le devouring swarm. Avec certains malus, tu es une teigne.

Un bon setup facho ou démocratie xénophobe, avec tech & bonus raciaux bien choisis, envahit très vite la pologne ou un bon cluster d'étoiles (godwin ou pas ?)

Par contre à un moment, d'après les conflits qu'on connait, il semblerait qu'occuper un terrain réclame la plus rare des ressources : des personnes compétentes pour gérer, de confiance pour sécuriser/administrer etc... Et l'expansion / occupation efficace & infinie est à chercher plus du coté de la fiction, et par exemple des machines et des insectes... Comme in game, là cela marche bien.

Bcp de jeux m'ont donné la possibilité de tout conquérir et de tout garder en mode "rouleau compresseur", celui là me donne l'impression de devoir réellement digérer / progresser intelligemment.

----------


## Kamigaku

Y'a pas des Canards qui seraient intéressés pour faire une partie qu'on reprendrait une fois par soir (ou plus en fonction des dispos) dans la semaine ? J'ai envie de jouer au jeu mais tout seul c'est pas trop fun.

----------


## CanardNoir

> Y'a pas des Canards qui seraient intéressés pour faire une partie qu'on reprendrait une fois par soir (ou plus en fonction des dispos) dans la semaine ? J'ai envie de jouer au jeu mais tout seul c'est pas trop fun.


J’ai déjà fait du multi sur civ avec des canards comment ça se passe à Stellaris?

----------


## NainPuissant

> Y'a pas des Canards qui seraient intéressés pour faire une partie qu'on reprendrait une fois par soir (ou plus en fonction des dispos) dans la semaine ? J'ai envie de jouer au jeu mais tout seul c'est pas trop fun.


Je serais carrément chaud :D




> J’ai déjà fait du multi sur civ avec des canards comment ça se passe à Stellaris?


Je pense qu'il faudrait au moins jouer en vitesse 2 (quitte à demander des pauses de temps en temps si c'est la panique).

----------


## CanardNoir

> Je serais carrément chaud :D
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense qu'il faudrait au moins jouer en vitesse 2 (quitte à demander des pauses de temps en temps si c'est la panique).


Il n'y a pas plusieurs mode de jeu pour le multi?

----------


## NainPuissant

Pas que je sache, en tout cas, faut dire, y'a pas tellement d'objectifs de fin sur Stellaris, c'est surtout "Ou tu passes l'event de fin, ou t'es mort".

En gros.

----------


## CanardNoir

C'est du coop alors  ::P:

----------


## NainPuissant

Ah mais, on peut jouer ensemble et se foutre sur la tronche hein :D et l'event de fin est très souvent localisé, donc il peut tomber seulement sur quelques personnes (ou sinon il mettra du temps à arriver sur tout le monde).

----------


## CanardNoir

Dans la partie que je viens de terminer tout le monde était assez rapidement concernés, pop de 4 planètes usines de droîdes qui crache des stack de 80/112 k régulièrement... et l'ia qui me déclare la guerre pendant qu'elle se fait ravager mdr

----------


## Kamigaku

> J’ai déjà fait du multi sur civ avec des canards comment ça se passe à Stellaris?


Je pense que ce qu'il faudrait faire c'est comme sur Civ, tu lances une partie, dès qu'un joueur s'en va, l'host fait une sauvegarde et on reprend quand tout le monde est dispo. 

Si des gens sont intéressés, j'ai fais un rapide google doc juste pour avoir un visual rapide du potentiel de la chose : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Si vous voulez que je rajoute des champs ou si vous estimez que d'autres choses sont importantes n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir

----------


## NainPuissant

C'est nickel, merci pour le doc !

Bon, j'ai mis mon niveau en élevé, mais j'ai pas tellement joué avec le 2.0 (encore moins avec le 2.1), après j'ai plus de +400h dessus, donc je connais plutôt bien.

----------


## CanardNoir

Moi j'ai un tournoi de Battle tech avec une obligation par semaine pour jouer un match je dois avouer que je me vois mal immobiliser 2 soirs. Par contre quand c'est terminé l'expérience pourrait être intéressant même si j'ai du finir 2 partie de Stellaris pour le moment donc je sais pas si c'est le bon plan pour moi. Je découvre encore des trucs à chaque tour ça risque d'être frustrant si je peux pas prendre mon temps à lire les tooltip ou aller voir le wiki pour comprendre tel ou tel truc.

----------


## Endymion

Depuis le patch le jeu plante systématiquement au démarrage si j'ai paramatré en fullscreen  ::(:

----------


## Nuka

Coucou les canards.
Bon j'avais acheté le jeu à la sortie et, comme beaucoup, je m'y étais ennuyé beaucoup beaucoup.
J'ai mis le jeu en hypersommeil pendant quelques années pour le ressortir désormais, en profitant des soldes paradox pour rajouter Utopia, Leviathan et Synthetic dawn (les autres sont encore trop chers).

Je trouve qu'il y a une véritable amélioration : le jeu donne l'impression d'avoir beaucoup plus d'options, il est plus fluide et l'intérêt pour l'instant ne diminue pas. Pour me relancer, j'ai pris un des setup de base, à savoir les méchants humains facistes militaristes et xenophobes. Pour le moment tout roule : je rencontre des nouvelles personnes, les insulte dès le début et je bloque l'accès à mon empire par de grosses stations spatiales. Bref, que du bonheur.

Mais après quelques heures de jeu, je me suis rendu compte d'un truc... En fait de deux trucs, et je voulais savoir si c'était normal :

1) Où sont les bêbettes de l'espace ? Dans mes parties d'il y a quelques années, il y avait plein de saloperies dans les systèmes : dégueulasseries cristallines, atrocités baleinesques (je suis xenophobe dans le jeu hein... je vous rappelle). Là, j'ai dû facilement aller sur une trentaine voire plus systèmes et rien. C'est normal ?

2) Dans le même ordre d'idée, un des trucs les plus funs, c'est de trouver des especes xenos qui n'ont pas maîtrisé le voyage spatial et de les faire travailler en esclave dans mes mines de PVC (ou crystal si vous préférez). Idem, je n'ai rencontré aucune planète pour le moment.

Alors j'ignore si c'est un souci de réglage de partie (j'ai rien changé à part la taille de la galaxie) ou si c'est volontaire, mais je trouve ça un peu bizarre et dommage (surtout pour les planètes primitives, trop de trucs de l'espace c'était à la fin un peu lourd). Vous savez si c'est le patch 2.0 qui a modifié tout ça ?

PS : le projet de partie multi est tombé à l'eau ou bien toujours en cours ?

----------


## Munshine

J'ai fais une partie en 2.0 puis une autre 2.10 à cause du problème de compatibilité de sauvegardes.
Dans les 2, il y avait les bébêtes qui voulaient becqueter mes explorateurs.
Mais il y avait des société primitives que dans la première.

Je pense que c'est aléatoire et en partie liée à la stratégie d'exploration et d'expansion.
Comme je ne connaissais pas le jeu, je me suis étendu à tout va dans ma première partie tout en explorant le maximum de systèmes.
Dans ma deuxième partie, je préfère plutôt développer lentement mon mais surement mon empire plutôt que de réclamer tous les systèmes découverts par mes 3 explorateurs.
S'il y a des races primitives, elles ont été rencontrées avant moi par d'autres factions.

----------


## Nuka

> J'ai fais une partie en 2.0 puis une autre 2.10 à cause du problème de compatibilité de sauvegardes.
> Dans les 2, il y avait les bébêtes qui voulaient becqueter mes explorateurs.
> Mais il y avait des société primitives que dans la première.
> 
> Je pense que c'est aléatoire et en partie liée à la stratégie d'exploration et d'expansion.
> Comme je ne connaissais pas le jeu, je me suis étendu à tout va dans ma première partie tout en explorant le maximum de systèmes.
> Dans ma deuxième partie, je préfère plutôt développer lentement mon mais surement mon empire plutôt que de réclamer tous les systèmes découverts par mes 3 explorateurs.
> S'il y a des races primitives, elles ont été rencontrées avant moi par d'autres factions.


Ok merci !
Bon bah donc le côté variable est important. Je voulais pourtant voir les gentilles bêbetes...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Coucou les canards.
> Bon j'avais acheté le jeu à la sortie et, comme beaucoup, je m'y étais ennuyé beaucoup beaucoup.
> J'ai mis le jeu en hypersommeil pendant quelques années pour le ressortir désormais, en profitant des soldes paradox pour rajouter Utopia, Leviathan et Synthetic dawn (les autres sont encore trop chers).
> 
> Je trouve qu'il y a une véritable amélioration : le jeu donne l'impression d'avoir beaucoup plus d'options, il est plus fluide et l'intérêt pour l'instant ne diminue pas. Pour me relancer, j'ai pris un des setup de base, à savoir les méchants humains facistes militaristes et xenophobes. Pour le moment tout roule : je rencontre des nouvelles personnes, les insulte dès le début et je bloque l'accès à mon empire par de grosses stations spatiales. Bref, que du bonheur.
> 
> Mais après quelques heures de jeu, je me suis rendu compte d'un truc... En fait de deux trucs, et je voulais savoir si c'était normal :
> 
> 1) Où sont les bêbettes de l'espace ? Dans mes parties d'il y a quelques années, il y avait plein de saloperies dans les systèmes : dégueulasseries cristallines, atrocités baleinesques (je suis xenophobe dans le jeu hein... je vous rappelle). Là, j'ai dû facilement aller sur une trentaine voire plus systèmes et rien. C'est normal ?
> ...


1-Oui il y a encore des bébétes. Mais elles sont spawnés différemment depuis la 2.0.

2-Il y a des civilisations primitives. Mais moins qu'avant, 75% de moins qu'avant.

----------


## Nuka

> 1-Oui il y a encore des bébétes. Mais elles sont spawnés différemment depuis la 2.0.
> 
> 2-Il y a des civilisations primitives. Mais moins qu'avant, 75% de moins qu'avant.


Merci. Du coup, le spawn de bébétes est à base d'events ? Car pour le moment il y a absolument rien du tout.

----------


## Darkath

> Merci. Du coup, le spawn de bébétes est à base d'events ? Car pour le moment il y a absolument rien du tout.


Non ce sont des clusters de systemes. Donc plutôt que de tomber sur 2 mobs de temps à autres, tu vas tomber sur une serie de systeme ou ça grouille de partout.

----------


## Nuka

Top, merci, j'ai donc ma réponse.

----------


## Xapha

hummm j'ai fait une boulette je crois sur ma première partie avec le derniers DLC...



Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai ouvert une L-Gate... à un stade relativement tôt de la partie (je dois avoir 4k de flotte, et mes plus grosses stations remplies de plateformes de défense tournent à 5k. Et y'a des flottes à 20k qui spawnent des L-Gates et ravagent tout sur leur passage  :WTF: 

Le pire c'est qu'elle détruisent vraiment tout sur leur passage, outposts inclus, obligeant à dépenser une tonne d'influence pour tout reconstruire... sans parler des indépendants (Traders/Curators/...) qui se font exploser en moins de deux... 

La première flotte a fini par être détruite après avoir traversé mon territoire en rentrant dans un système tenu par les pirates, la je commence à reconstruire mais j'ai un peu peur pour la suite. 

C'est quoi la fréquence de spawn ? Ça vaut le coup de continuer ma partie ou tout est foutu ?

----------


## Munshine

C'est uniquement avec Distant Worlds pas Utopia ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est uniquement avec Distant Worlds pas Utopia ?


Je crois que oui.

----------


## Darkath

> C'est uniquement avec Distant Worlds pas Utopia ?


"Distant Stars : Ne pas confondre avec Distant Worlds"

 ::trollface::

----------


## Munshine

> "Distant Stars : Ne pas confondre avec Distant Worlds"


Mais c'est génial ça,  on peut avoir la même réponse pour plusieurs 4X ! ::wub::

----------


## Munshine

Je pense que je dois être encore à un stade de début de partie avec mes flottes de 4K/5K avec un mix de croiseurs, destroyers et corvettes.
Mais je me demande si l'auto-best est fiable.  Par exemple, je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon design auto de Destroyer comporte autant de Point Defences.

En fait, je ne comprends rien au guide 2.0 sur la composition des flottes et la conception de vaisseaux. 

Est-ce qu'un canard pourrait m'expliquer sa recette pour faire un bon design de vaisseau en 2.1?
Parce que tant qu'on affronte que des Pirates, c'est difficile d'évaluer ce qui va faire la différence contre des adversaires plus sérieux.

----------


## Volcano

Ne te contente surtout pas de l'auto-best. Il faut faire plusieurs modèles de chaque taille de vaisseaux avec des variations d'armement à chaque fois, et même des variations de défenses (tout en blindage ou tout en bouclier par exemple). Cela te permettra de t'adapter aux menaces rencontrées. Enfin dans le nouveau gestionnaire de flottes tu peux choisir quels modèles de vaisseaux tu souhaites voir dans tes flottes, et même combien de vaisseaux de chaque modèle.

----------


## Munshine

J'ai un peu joué avec le ship Designer avec la conception du Destroyer (tout blindage ou tout boucliers). Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce type de vaisseau a une mauvaise de réputation.
Son taux d'évasion 45% - 46% est faible par rapport à son cout. C'est plus un vaisseau de soutien pour protéger les croiseurs des missiles. Mais cela ne sert à rien de varier son armement. Cela coute vraiment trop cher. Je pense qu'une flotte entière de corvettes bon marché taillerait en pièce une flotte entièrement composée de destroyers.

Combien de destroyers pour protéger un croiseur ? Combien de corvettes dans un mix croiseur + destroyers ?

Concernant l'adaptation aux menaces, c'est dommage que Paradox n'ait pas plus développé l'espionnage des flottes adverses comme mécanique de jeu. 
Cela réduirait de perdre une flotte entière sur un coup de dé.

----------


## Volcano

Aux dernières nouvelles l'espionnage est actuellement en cours de refonte, ou sur le point d'être refondu pour un prochain gros match de contenu.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Refonte ? Mais, il n'y a pas d'espionnage...  ::huh::

----------


## Darkath

du coup c'est juste une fonte  ::P:

----------


## Volcano

Oui, c'est vrai que c'est la diplomatie qui est en refonte, my bad.  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai un peu joué avec le ship Designer avec la conception du Destroyer (tout blindage ou tout boucliers). Je comprends mieux pourquoi ce type de vaisseau a une mauvaise de réputation.
> Son taux d'évasion 45% - 46% est faible par rapport à son cout. C'est plus un vaisseau de soutien pour protéger les croiseurs des missiles. Mais cela ne sert à rien de varier son armement. Cela coute vraiment trop cher. Je pense qu'une flotte entière de corvettes bon marché taillerait en pièce une flotte entièrement composée de destroyers.
> 
> Combien de destroyers pour protéger un croiseur ? Combien de corvettes dans un mix croiseur + destroyers ?
> 
> Concernant l'adaptation aux menaces, c'est dommage que Paradox n'ait pas plus développé l'espionnage des flottes adverses comme mécanique de jeu. 
> Cela réduirait de perdre une flotte entière sur un coup de dé.


essaie les destroyers Autocanon/laser contre des corvettes. Tu verra c'est rigolo.

Quand les croiseurs deviennent courant en face, il est de bon ton de les refitter pour descendre les boucliers des croiseurs s'ils en ont.

du moins c'est ce que je fais et ca marche plutot pas mal. Il y a peut-être mieux ceci dit.

----------


## Anonyme899

stellaris dev diary 119  : Niven-post launch support part-4

----------


## Munshine

J'ai testé pour vous le système de War Exhaustion de Stellaris. 

Ce sont quand même des Fanactic Militarists mes Arthropodes. Donc en théorie je devrais avoir un bonus sur la fatigue de guerre.
Sauf que je termine à 100% de war exhaustion en tant qu'Attaquant alors que j'ai pété toutes les flottes et conquis pas mal de systèmes du gars d'en face
En particulier les 2 pauvres systèmes que je réclamais.

Et en plus, il faudrait que j'accepte de lui donner les territoires de mon Empire qu'il réclame pour arrêter cette guerre.

Super bien foutu comme système! :tired:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai testé pour vous le système de War Exhaustion de Stellaris. 
> 
> Ce sont quand même des Fanactic Militarists mes Arthropodes. Donc en théorie je devrais avoir un bonus sur la fatigue de guerre.
> Sauf que je termine à 100% de war exhaustion en tant qu'Attaquant alors que j'ai pété toutes les flottes et conquis pas mal de systèmes du gars d'en face
> En particulier les 2 pauvres systèmes que je réclamais.
> 
> Et en plus, il faudrait que j'accepte de lui donner les territoires de mon Empire qu'il réclame pour arrêter cette guerre.
> 
> Super bien foutu comme système!


Jamais eu de problème personnellement depuis la 2.1. 

Faudrait regarder dans le détail ta procédure, pas sur que tu t'y prennes correctement. Après bien évidemment que tu vas finir à 100% d'exhaustion au final (même avec tous les bonus dispos, via l'attrition y'a un moment où ta population en aura marre d'un conflit qui s'éternise), le but c'est surtout de coller l'adversaire à 100% avant que toi même n'y arrive pour pouvoir forcer tes claims/wargoals. 

C'est fait pour éviter d'avoir des guerres totales systématiques comme pré 2.0, où en gros dès que tu déclarais le conflit c'était pour wiper l'adversaire intégralement (et vice versa). Là on est plus dans un système façon CK/EU avec un questionnement sur "qu'est-ce que je peux raisonnablement obtenir par le conflit, si je met dans l'équation le coût du claim en influ, la difficulté de la conquête, etc." quitte à étaler la conquête totale sur plusieurs conflits intercalés de périodes de paix relative.

----------


## Munshine

C'est peut être parce que c'est un Hive Mind et qu'il a un taux de fatigue de guerre moins élevé que moi dés le départ.
Mais je trouve abusé qu'il obtienne automatiquement des territoires de mon empire alors qu'il a même pas envahi mes systèmes.

Même dans Eu 4, ce ne se passe pas comme ça.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est peut être parce que c'est un Hive Mind et qu'il a un taux de fatigue de guerre moins élevé que moi dés le départ.
> Mais je trouve abusé qu'il obtienne automatiquement des territoires de mon empire alors qu'il a même pas envahi mes systèmes.
> 
> Même dans Eu 4, ce ne se passe pas comme ça.


Le système est pas bête mais il est très gamey et frustrant par son automatisation. On n'a pas de prise sur la résolution de paix.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est peut être parce que c'est un Hive Mind et qu'il a un taux de fatigue de guerre moins élevé que moi dés le départ.
> Mais je trouve abusé qu'il obtienne automatiquement des territoires de mon empire alors qu'il a même pas envahi mes systèmes.
> 
> Même dans Eu 4, ce ne se passe pas comme ça.


Dans le cadre d'une fin de conflit par status quo chacun repart automatiquement avec les systèmes qu'il occupe intégralement *et* sur lequel il dispose d'un claim. 

Si tu vois qu'un conflit tourne au status quo, il faut particulièrement tenter de nettoyer les systèmes de chez toi qui correspondent à ces deux critères (claimés et occupés intégralement - donc avec les colonies s'il y en a - par l'ennemi), tout en tentant toi-même de pousser et conserver prioritairement les systèmes ennemis que tu as claimé.

C'est effectivement un peu gamey, mais ça l'est toujours sur ce type de systèmes et si ça te gêne tu peux le modder IIRC.


Edit - j'ajoute parce que j'ai un doute sur ton cas : si l'ennemi a pu claim des systèmes qu'il n'occupait pas, c'est probablement qu'il t'a forcé à te rendre, donc il a gagné la guerre. Si c'est le cas et qu'à l'inverse tu as l'impression d'avoir dominé, il faut que tu regardes quelles ont été ses conquêtes sur le conflit et quelles ont été les résultats en terme d'exhaustion (dans la fenêtre de récap de guerre y'a l'info). Tout ne se vaut pas, et y'a d'autres modifs qui entrent en compte, genre si tu défends des systèmes loin de chez toi ou ton centre névralgique ce sera pas la même tisane, etc.

----------


## Nuka

D'ailleurs, le 100% d'exhaustion fait tourner un compteur où l'on peut t'imposer les conditions de paix il me semble.
Après, en militariste, il me semble que tu as un bonus en terme d'exhaustion et de coût du claim.

Ah bah tiens, j'ai ma réponse à ma question d'il y a 15 jours et quelques posts plus haut (sur l'absence de bestioles de l'espace) :




> We're also spending some time tweaking the spawning radiuses of space creatures and fallen empires to try and ensure that they show up regularly even in densely populated galaxies. The spawning algorithm will still try to avoid boxing players in with Leviathans or hostile FEs, but hopefully there should be fewer instances of space creatures and Fallen Empires not showing up due to there being too many player empires on the map.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> D'ailleurs, le 100% d'exhaustion fait tourner un compteur où l'on peut t'imposer les conditions de paix il me semble.


Oui, le status quo forcé c'est au bout de 24 mois à 100%. C'est pour éviter les status quo surprise de la 2.0 où tu savais pas ce qui se passait et d'un coup boum tes systèmes changeaient de main sans prévenir en même temps que le conflit arrivait à son terme.  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

> C'est peut être parce que c'est un Hive Mind et qu'il a un taux de fatigue de guerre moins élevé que moi dés le départ.
> Mais je trouve abusé qu'il obtienne automatiquement des territoires de mon empire alors qu'il a même pas envahi mes systèmes.
> 
> Même dans Eu 4, ce ne se passe pas comme ça.


Au passage les essaims dévorants, purificateurs fanatiques, et les IA exterminatrices prennent directement le controle des systèmes conquis pendant une guerre, et sont toujours en mode guerre totale. Ils prennent les systeme conquis sans attendre la paix. Et inversement, tu peux leur prendre leurs systemes sans attendre de paix.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Au passage les essaims dévorants, purificateurs fanatiques, et les IA exterminatrices prennent directement le controle des systèmes conquis pendant une guerre, et sont toujours en mode guerre totale. Ils prennent les systeme conquis sans attendre la paix. Et inversement, tu peux leur prendre leurs systemes sans attendre de paix.


Ça vaut d'ailleurs pour tous les casus belli qui donnent lieu à une guerre totale (war in heaven, machine uprising, les trucs liés aux colossus aussi IIRC).

----------


## Munshine

> Dans le cadre d'une fin de conflit par status quo chacun repart automatiquement avec les systèmes qu'il occupe intégralement *et* sur lequel il dispose d'un claim. 
> 
> Si tu vois qu'un conflit tourne au status quo, il faut particulièrement tenter de nettoyer les systèmes de chez toi qui correspondent à ces deux critères (claimés et occupés intégralement - donc avec les colonies s'il y en a - par l'ennemi), tout en tentant toi-même de pousser et conserver prioritairement les systèmes ennemis que tu as claimé.
> 
> C'est effectivement un peu gamey, mais ça l'est toujours sur ce type de systèmes et si ça te gêne tu peux le modder IIRC.
> 
> 
> Edit - j'ajoute parce que j'ai un doute sur ton cas : si l'ennemi a pu claim des systèmes qu'il n'occupait pas, c'est probablement qu'il t'a forcé à te rendre, donc il a gagné la guerre. Si c'est le cas et qu'à l'inverse tu as l'impression d'avoir dominé, il faut que tu regardes quelles ont été ses conquêtes sur le conflit et quelles ont été les résultats en terme d'exhaustion (dans la fenêtre de récap de guerre y'a l'info). Tout ne se vaut pas, et y'a d'autres modifs qui entrent en compte, genre si tu défends des systèmes loin de chez toi ou ton centre névralgique ce sera pas la même tisane, etc.


J'ai quitté le jeu à 100% de War Exhaustion en pleine guerre . Donc j'ignore ce qui serait passé ensuite.
Tout ce que je sais c'est que le bouton " demand surrender" qui me permet d'obtenir les territoires de l'ennemi  et le bouton "status quo" étaient grisés.
La seule option disponible en automatique c'est "offer surrender" pour arrêter la guerre à tout moment et lui donner les territoires qu'il me réclame. 
Territoires qu'il n'a jamais été en mesure de s'approprier.

Ou alors d'essayer de continuer la guerre qui se déroule entièrement sur le territoire de l'ennemi depuis le début.

----------


## Mad-T

Je pense que tu as perdu trop de troupes au sol, genre de boucherie à la verdun non ? 
Cela expliquerait un score de war exhaustion très élevé tout en étant dominant in space.

Auquel cas, l'adversaire qui a "perdu" deux pauvres colonies et quelques systèmes est peu impacté (surtout avec un bonus type hive mind ^^), sa population est encore persuadée de pouvoir gagner la guerre, reprendre les systèmes alors que la tienne a vu partir et mourir deux générations de combattants  ::): 

Si ton option est "demand surrender' et qu'il est grisé, c'est qu'il a encore au moins un système non occupé, auquel cas pourquoi se rendrait-il ? Va falloir finir le taff.
C'est toute la différence entre une war type vassalisation => il faut totalement le mettre à genoux avant reddition,  et une war type claim qui va finir plus vite (quand tu occupes tous les systèmes claims au minimum)

Enfin, d'après ce que je comprends de ce que tu écris hein  ::):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai quitté le jeu à 100% de War Exhaustion en pleine guerre . Donc j'ignore ce qui serait passé ensuite.
> Tout ce que je sais c'est que le bouton " demand surrender" qui me permet d'obtenir les territoires de l'ennemi  et le bouton "status quo" étaient grisés.
> La seule option disponible en automatique c'est "offer surrender" pour arrêter la guerre à tout moment et lui donner les territoires qu'il me réclame. 
> Territoires qu'il n'a jamais été en mesure de s'approprier.
> 
> Ou alors d'essayer de continuer la guerre qui se déroule entièrement sur le territoire de l'ennemi depuis le début.


Un peu comme Mad-T je pense que tu as pas forcément bien analysé ta situation réelle, tu as pu perdre beaucoup plus de troupes ou de ships que l'ennemi (attention aussi aux blobs de frégates, l'exhaustion est directement dépendante du nombre de vaisseaux perdus, donc même si tu sent pas chaque frégate perdue sur ta puissance de flotte, tu vas manger en exhaust), entre autres modificateurs.

Après si tu es l'attaquant et que l'ennemi n'a aucun système occupé chez toi tu risques absolument rien à juste continuer à te latter jusqu'à ce que l'ennemi demande le status quo ou que tu puisses toi-même le demander. Au moment du status quo tu conserveras les systèmes claimés que tu occupes intégralement. Donc ta guerre sera quand même une réussite.

Comme souvent dans les jeux PDX faut bien porter attention aux tooltips et aux infos pour comprendre le déroulement du bouzin, je t'invite notamment comme je disais plus haut à regarder ta fenêtre de résumé de la guerre pour voir où tu as pu manger de la war exhaustion de manière impactante.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est effectivement un peu gamey, mais ça l'est toujours sur ce type de systèmes et si ça te gêne tu peux le modder IIRC.


Dis moi Gimpster, tu modderai ça comment?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Dis moi Gimpster, tu modderai ça comment?


Perso je ne modde pas donc je m'y suis pas trop intéressé, après je sais que ce mod là est à jour normalement. Le mod vire le status quo auto, réduit drastiquement la war exhaustion et remplace ça par des pénalités de productivité une fois à 100% (comme ce qui avait été testé pendant la beta 2.1, si je me souviens bien). 

Y'en a d'autres qui traînent, mais je sais pas s'ils sont à jour ou s'ils ont juste servi de tampon au moment de la release de Cherryh.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Perso je ne modde pas donc je m'y suis pas trop intéressé, après je sais que ce mod là est à jour normalement. Le mod vire le status quo auto, réduit drastiquement la war exhaustion et remplace ça par des pénalités de productivité une fois à 100% (comme ce qui avait été testé pendant la beta 2.1, si je me souviens bien). 
> 
> Y'en a d'autres qui traînent, mais je sais pas s'ils sont à jour ou s'ils ont juste servi de tampon au moment de la release de Cherryh.


J'étais plus intéressé par comment tu verrai la chose pour rendre la war exhaustion plus "naturelle" pour le joueur. Ta vision d'artiste  en somme  ::): . Mais merci pour le mod. Ca va me faire un exemple pour piocher les events et les static modifiers.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'étais plus intéressé par comment tu verrai la chose pour rendre la war exhaustion plus "naturelle" pour le joueur. Ta vision d'artiste  en somme . Mais merci pour le mod. Ca va me faire un exemple pour piocher les events et les static modifiers.


Ah ok mon mauvais !  :^_^: 

Pas sur d'être le bon interlocuteur vu que le système me convient bien et que je suis un habitué des mécaniques arbitraires de chez PDX, mais à brûle-pourpoint je dirais que ce serait intéressant de voir si on pourrait pas rendre le tout plus naturel en forçant le paramètre "distance" de l'exhaustion tout en réduisant le reste.

Pour moi la fatigue prioritaire qui s'applique en cas de guerre à tous les régimes et tous les empires c'est avant tout la fatigue des troupes, du coup forcer l'exhaustion due à la distance du conflit me paraîtrait à la fois plus cohérent, et colle au besoin prioritaire de limiter la peinture de map tous azimuts. En fait, c'est un peu le principe de l'attrition d'un EU4 : c'est l'efficacité de ton armée qui s'érode petit à petit au fil des combats menés loin de chez toi dans des environnements difficiles, pas ton empire qui d'un coup appelle à stopper la guerre de manière arbitraire.

C'est ce qui manque au système de Stellaris pour être mieux compris, moins d'arbitraire et plus d'organique. On ne devrait pas se manger un stop à un moment donné sur un conflit qui s'éternise, mais plutôt souffrir d'éléments variés du type malus/attrition des troupes, baisse du bonheur pour les régimes démocratiques, apparition de faction putschistes chez les militaristes, etc.

Ça permettrait de créer des occurrences de risk/reward type "_est-ce que je continue dans la guerre pour gratter un peu plus de terrain au risque de finir en victoire à la pyrrhus et me faire bouffer si un conflit arrive, ou est-ce que je repars dès maintenant avec ce que j'ai gagné en assurant la suite ?_", qu'on retrouve régulièrement dans EU4 et qui manque à Stellaris.


Sur la question de l'exhaustion due à la distance de l'engagement, je me demande d'ailleurs si le paramètre tient compte des wormholes et des gateways. Ce serait intéressant de voir si forcer ce paramètre ne crée pas un nouveau méta à base de gateways pour projeter ses forces en minimisant l'attrition (un peu façon Ori dans Stargate  :Cigare: ).

----------


## Anonyme899

Faut que j'investigue de paramètre distance. J'ignorai son existence dans stellaris. 
Je n'en trouve aucune trace dans les variables du defines. 


Autrement:
Fun fact: J'ai voulu engager des mercenaires. Je veux dire acheter une flotte de mercenaires. Ben elle ne peut pas passer par le 
territoire de ceux qui l'ont vendu. 

9000 crédits en l'air.  :Cigare: 

 :Facepalm:  Stellaris  :Facepalm:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Faut que j'investigue de paramètre distance. J'ignorai son existence dans stellaris. 
> Je n'en trouve aucune trace dans les variables du defines.



Je foutrais pas ma main à couper vu que je peux pas vérifier ingame, mais me semble que c'est dans le wiki sur l'exhaustion:




> War Exhaustion goes from 0% to 100%, and measures the total weariness and attrition suffered by all empires on one side in a war. [...] *an empire that is fighting to hold onto a handful of border systems will tire of a costly conflict quicker than one whose very independence is being threatened.*


Si la distance n'est pas le paramètre, soit je comprends mal la phrase en gras (que je comprends comme "systèmes frontaliers vs systèmes core"), soit ils utilisent autre chose que la distance pour simuler ça ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je foutrais pas ma main à couper vu que je peux pas vérifier ingame, mais me semble que c'est dans le wiki sur l'exhaustion:
> 
> 
> 
> Si la distance n'est pas le paramètre, soit je comprends mal la phrase en gras (que je comprends comme "systèmes frontaliers vs systèmes core"), soit ils utilisent autre chose que la distance pour simuler ça ?


Le nombre de claim je dirai. 




> The _speed_ at which War Exhaustion accumulates is influenced by factors such as ethics, traditions, technology and the _amount of claims_ being pressed


Faut comprendre ça comme le fait que la population le gouvernement et l'armée seront plus enclin à des sacrifices s'ils se battent pour les 3/4 de leur empire que s'ils se battent pour trois systèmes miniers

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Le nombre de claim je dirai. 
> 
> Faut comprendre ça comme le fait que la population le gouvernement et l'armée seront plus enclin à des sacrifices s'ils se battent pour les 3/4 de leur empire que s'ils se battent pour trois systèmes miniers



Ah ouais donc non du coup. C'est dommage d'ailleurs, je pense que ce serait un bon paramètre pour l'attrition, et beaucoup plus cohérent que la perte de vsx comme facteur dans l'exhaustion (en soi la perte de vsx c'est un coût avant tout économique et militaire qui s'impose de lui-même), la perte "d'effectifs" et leur implication dans l'exhaustion ne devrait être un problème que pour certaines idéologies ou empires (un religieux ou un militariste fanatique, tout comme une conscience collective n'en aura strictement rien à foutre de la perte d'un drone ou d'un équipage si ça les rapproche de la victoire). 

J'espère qu'ils finiront par refaire un passage plus détaillé sur l'influence des ethics sur l'exhaustion, peut-être après la refonte des systèmes politique/diplo.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ah ouais donc non du coup. C'est dommage d'ailleurs, je pense que ce serait un bon paramètre pour l'attrition, et beaucoup plus cohérent que la perte de vsx comme facteur dans l'exhaustion (en soi la perte de vsx c'est un coût avant tout économique et militaire qui s'impose de lui-même), la perte "d'effectifs" et leur implication dans l'exhaustion ne devrait être un problème que pour certaines idéologies ou empires (un religieux ou un militariste fanatique, tout comme une conscience collective n'en aura strictement rien à foutre de la perte d'un drone ou d'un équipage si ça les rapproche de la victoire). 
> 
> J'espère qu'ils finiront par refaire un passage plus détaillé sur l'influence des ethics sur l'exhaustion, peut-être après la refonte des systèmes politique/diplo.


La WE est une forme de timer dans le jeu. L'attrition proprement dite est un timer stricto sensu pour forcer la paix de toute façon quoiqu'il arrive. La WE lié au vaisseau est là pour sanctionner l'attaquant en poussant la WE vers le 100% à chaque vaisseau détruit. Idem avec les armées. Par contre le poids d'une planète capturée n'est pas si lourd parce que le défenseur doit avoir le temps de recapper ses planètes malgré les pertes qu'il va endurer (d'autant que fondamentalement il a moins de temps pour le faire)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> La WE est une forme de timer dans le jeu. L'attrition proprement dite est un timer stricto sensu pour forcer la paix de toute façon quoiqu'il arrive. La WE lié au vaisseau est là pour sanctionner l'attaquant en poussant la WE vers le 100% à chaque vaisseau détruit. Idem avec les armées. Par contre le poids d'une planète capturée n'est pas si lourd parce que le défenseur doit avoir le temps de recapper ses planètes malgré les pertes qu'il va endurer (d'autant que fondamentalement il a moins de temps pour le faire)


On est d'accord sur la raison d'être de la mécanique, mais là je me place sur le niveau "naturel vs artificiel" puisqu'on en parlait. Pour moi le système post-Cherryh crée un méta intéressant et a pas mal de vertus d'un point de vue purement mécanique, mais c'est très arbitraire. Dans un jeu qui pousse aussi à une forme de roleplay narratif émergent, c'est obligatoire que ça crée des incompréhensions chez certains joueurs vu que ça vient directement en opposition avec un aspect immersif propre à Stellaris.

----------


## Anonyme899

> On est d'accord sur la raison d'être de la mécanique, mais là je me place sur le niveau "naturel vs artificiel" puisqu'on en parlait. Pour moi le système post-Cherryh crée un méta intéressant et a pas mal de vertus d'un point de vue purement mécanique, mais c'est très arbitraire. Dans un jeu qui pousse aussi à une forme de roleplay narratif émergent, c'est obligatoire que ça crée des incompréhensions chez certains joueurs vu que ça vient directement en opposition avec un aspect immersif propre à Stellaris.



Je pense qu'on pourrait faire des politiques, des édits et des édits planétaires. 

Du style un peu comme dans HoI avec les divers types d'économie, de mobilisation etc... et tout ca affecterait suivant le cas, la case cochée, les ethos, la capacité de l'empire à construire, pondre des vaisseaux, sortir des armées, l'efficacité au combat, le moral de l'empire, la WE en cas de guerre, j'en passe et des meilleures.

probablement long à faire mais pas super complexe. Faut juste se faire un tableau et le suivre.

----------


## Kiy0me

Petit teaser des choses à venir.

----------


## Cedski

Trantor ??

----------


## silence

Ben non, c'est la terre, c'est marqué dessus. :con:

Du coup j'ai jamais fait gaffe mais les planètes mécanisées n'ont pas déjà une apparence spéciale ? Ce serait cool qu'ils y apportent plus de diversité et de réactions à nos choix de développement.

----------


## Kiy0me

Ben justement, c'est un nouveau sinon de planète-ville comme Trantor et Corsuscant.

On notera aussi le changement dans le système de pops. La planète en a 102.

----------


## Darkath

> Ben justement, c'est un nouveau sinon de planète-ville comme Trantor et Corsuscant.
> 
> On notera aussi le changement dans le système de pops. La planète en a 102.


Exit les tiles, donc plus de pops

Probablement, il y'aura 10 pops travaillant dans une usine bétharienne dont 3 communistes et 4 xenophiles 2 liberaux et 1 religieux

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> il y'aura 10 pops travaillant dans une usine bétharienne dont 3 communistes et 4 xenophiles 2 liberaux et 1 religieux


Ça sonne comme le début d'une blague pas drôle dans le futur hypothétique de Stellaris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vhipata

Stellaris, c'est quand même un bon investissement, tu l'achètes une fois, tu joues 20h dessus, tu le pose 6 mois, tu reviens dessus, pouf un nouveau jeu.

Le jeu évolue quand même plutôt en bien depuis son lancement, je ne sais pas comment Martin Anward a réussi son putsch pour reprendre la main complète sur le développement du jeu, mais il a l'air de savoir où il veut aller. J'attends de voir comment ils s'en sortent avec la suppression des tiles, on en a eu un aperçu lors de la Paradox Con, mais pour le coup je suis curieux d'en savoir plus

----------


## Esprit

Moi ça me fait peur la suppression des tiles... Je ne veux pas  ::cry::  Je trouve que ça donnait un certain cachet pour le jeu et j'aimais remplir consciencieusement mes tuiles. (Depuis la 2,0 j'ai pas tant de planêtes que ça.) J'espère que cela ne sera pas un truc sans âme comme Endless Space 1 en ce qui concerne les bâtiments et la gestion de la populace ou un truc comme dit Darkath. C'est juste laid.

----------


## xlight111x

Idem, j'ai peur de voir ce qu'ils vont faire mais je vais attendre des infos concrètes avant de sortir les fourches.

----------


## SeigneurAo

Idem, c'est l'un des aspects qui donnent son identité au jeu. Je ne vois pas comment sacrifier ça tout en préservant ces petites spécificités.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Exit les tiles, donc plus de pops
> 
> Probablement, il y'aura 10 pops travaillant dans une usine bétharienne dont 3 communistes et 4 xenophiles 2 liberaux et 1 religieux


Honnêtement… C'est pas plus mal




> Petit teaser des choses à venir.


ce qui est intéressant c'est le "population: 102" et le dominant species

----------


## MikeFriks

J'ai jamais aimé ce système de pop sur des cases, un changement pourrait être une bonne idée. Curieux de voir comment ils représentent 102 pops.

----------


## Munshine

Un système à la Victoria ?

----------


## Darkath

> Le jeu évolue quand même plutôt en bien depuis son lancement, je ne sais pas comment Martin Anward a réussi son putsch pour reprendre la main complète


Il a monté une coalition contre Henrik Farheus et coré son bureau, tout en faisant attention à placer des gens de la même culture que lui aux postes clés  ::trollface::

----------


## Vhipata

> Il a monté une coalition contre Henrik Farheus et coré son bureau, tout en faisant attention à placer des gens de la même culture que lui aux postes clés


 ::XD:: 

Notez que je m'en plains pas, hein, mais quand même, le mec prend la place et explique qu'en fait le jeu est tout pourri donc on va tout refaire, c'est quand même du grand art !

----------


## MikeFriks

Je rejoue à Stellaris pour tester les nouveaux ajouts post 2.0 et la lassitude de guerre m'embête un peu. Je ne pense pas avoir bien compris comment ça marche, mais ça fout en l'air les guerres que je reçois (même si la dernière, mon mur de stations + trou noir a bien fait son travail). N'y a-t-il pas un moyen de la diminuer (genre effet "effort de guerre nik lé aliens") ? Car bon, quand la situation s'est retournée à mon avantage (alors que je partais mal), c'est dommage de partir sur un simple statut quo avec 95% de lassitude des 2 côtés.

----------


## Darkath

> Je rejoue à Stellaris pour tester les nouveaux ajouts post 2.0 et la lassitude de guerre m'embête un peu. Je ne pense pas avoir bien compris comment ça marche, mais ça fout en l'air les guerres que je reçois (même si la dernière, mon mur de stations + trou noir a bien fait son travail). N'y a-t-il pas un moyen de la diminuer (genre effet "effort de guerre nik lé aliens") ? Car bon, quand la situation s'est retournée à mon avantage (alors que je partais mal), c'est dommage de partir sur un simple statut quo avec 95% de lassitude des 2 côtés.


Oui il y'a des technologies, des éthiques et des decrets qui permettent de diminuer ça normalement. Après plus t'avance dans le jeu plus t'as moyen de contourner ça mais au début faut faire avec.

Justement pour éviter les guerres totales systématique qui se terminent inévitablement par l'élimination de l'un ou l'autre empire. C'est pas le plus subtil des systèmes mais ça fonctionne.

----------


## MikeFriks

Ok merci, j'ai pas encore tout capté, m'enfin je vais ré-attaquer après quelques années l'empire voisin un peu relou, et analyser comment ça marche.

----------


## MikeFriks

Le système économique en développement : https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...45674394955776

EDIT : Autre teaser : https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...32328250028033

Il semblerait qu'on ait de nouvelles ressources en jeu, pimentant le commerce et la gestion des ressources pour le développement de son Empire !

----------


## Darkath

Ouais exit les minéraux génériques.

Ce qui etait auparavant des ressources rares qui confiaient juste des modificateurs d'empire deviennent désormais des ressources qu'on stocke et qu'on dépense dans la production et la construction. 
Enfin les empires auront des raisons de commercer entre eux.

----------


## Ourg

j'ai un bug, j'ai le withdrawal symptom qui se déclenche aléatoirement. J'ai effectivement eu la population en Chemical Bliss très longtemps avant mais il n'arrête pas de se déclencher aléatoirement. C'est un bug ou normal ? je me prends des gros malus

----------


## AKDrum

Enfin une multiplication des ressources ! Je pense qu'on peut aisément plagier sur l'ajout de nouvelles ressources au fur et à mesure des prochaines updates.

J'espère que leur transport sera matérialisé par des vaisseaux civils sur la map, comme dans Distant Worlds  ::):

----------


## Adu

Hello !

Je me suis mis à ce jeu (avec tous les DLC, sauf celui cosmétique sur les humains), et ma première partie vient de tourner très très court.
J'ai compris le mécanisme d'expansion, colonisation de monde etc.... Mais par contre, côté guerre, suis totalement dans le flou.
Je me suis fait ouvrir en deux lors de ma première guerre (je jouais un peuple robot, et suis tombé nez à nez avec le pendant organique, donc la guerre a vite été déclarée).
Mais j'ai des questions :
 - pourquoi même une fois la guerre déclarée, je ne pouvais pas envoyer ma flotte dans le système ennemie (pas de routes pour atteindre le système, alors que c'est un système voisin ?)
 - j'ai, je ne sais comment, réussi à envoyer ma flotte, j'ai détruit la station orbitale et prit le contrôle du système. Mais comment remettre en route cette station ?
 - hormis regarder les vaisseaux se battre, on peut agir ? J'avais une petite flotte d'une puissance de 900, lui de 970, et je me suis fait littéralement découper, comme un couteau chauffé dans une motte de beurre. J'avais un général assigné à ma flotte (+20% de portée et +5% de précision), avec deux types de corvettes (laser rouge et missile), lui juste des lasers bleus, et à la fin du combat, il lui restait 800 de flotte alors que la mienne s'est faite décimer.
Si vous pouviez me donner des (bcp tout plein !) conseils sur le côté militaire/combat, je vous en serai reconnaissant  ::):

----------


## Ourg

- il faut que les hyperlines puissent accéder à son système. Si entre vous 2 il y a un autre qui a fermé les frontières tu ne peux pas y aller
- il faut mettre un claim sur les systèmes que tu veux prendre pour pouvoir prendre le contrôle à la fin de la guerre
- pendant les combats tu ne peux rien faire à part demander une retraite si tu vois que tu vas perdre

----------


## Adu

- Nous étions en contact direct (une ligne entre mon système où ma flotte était et son système que je voulais envahir)
 - Il faut attendre la fin de la guerre pour pouvoir prendre le contrôle ? C'est dommage que ça puisse pas se faire pendant la guerre, histoire de plomber l'économie et se rapprocher encore plus rapidement du coeur des combats
 - Ok, donc c'était juste que technologiquement, il m'a mis une carotte profonde xD

----------


## Nelfe

Strata  :Bave: 
Housing needs  :Bave:

----------


## Janer

C'est ça qu'on veut bon sang!

----------


## Turgon

Victoria dans l'espace, ce qu'on nous avait promis... ce qu'on avait espéré, portés par la hype...

----------


## Nelfe

Stellaris is the new Victoria.

----------


## Turgon

J'imagine à la PDXCON l'année prochaine, Johan qui nous sort que Victoria 3 est déjà sorti et qu'il s'appelle Stellaris. Et qu'ils annoncent le retour de Runemaster.

----------


## Vhipata

Quelqu'un demandait il y a peu à quoi ressemblerait le système sans les Tiles

https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...24316656472065

----------


## Esprit

Je suppose que les gains en recherche et les malus seront refondus avec l'absence de tuiles vu qu'on ne peut plus spam les laboratoires, même si on peut mettre des types dédiés à la recherche, je sens qu'on va être limité par le bonheur (vu l'icône en bas à gauche avec la note de musique, un truc à la Civ.). M'enfin pour l'heure je suis moyenâsse, on verra.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nelfe

Ce DLC sent bon, très bon.

----------


## Cedski

> Quelqu'un demandait il y a peu à quoi ressemblerait le système sans les Tiles
> 
> https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...24316656472065



 :Bave:  


Ca à l'air bien, comme ça.

----------


## Ourg

ca va être un système proche de endless legend

----------


## Janer

> Je suppose que les gains en recherche et les malus seront refondus avec l'absence de tuiles vu qu'on ne peut plus spam les laboratoires, même si on peut mettre des types dédiés à la recherche, je sens qu'on va être limité par le bonheur (vu l'icône en bas à gauche avec la note de musique, un truc à la Civ.). M'enfin pour l'heure je suis moyenâsse, on verra.


Y'a pas que ça qui est inspiré de CIV. Regarde le tooltip qui affiche les pop spécialistes. AMHA c'est une bonne chose, parce que c'est un des éléments de gameplay les plus fun de civ.

EDIT:
https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...40390701621248

----------


## Darkath

> Ce patch sent bon, très bon.


Fixed

 :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ca va être un système proche de endless legend


Non.

----------


## Vhipata

Alors pour le coup, niveau teasing, il maîtrise Martin Anward, ça donne furieusement envie de voir ça à l'oeuvre.

----------


## Anonyme899

Les types qui font des gros mods style Star trek vont péter un cable.


Et même les autres.

----------


## Vhipata

Hop nouveau teasing : 
https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...51921867694082

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est quoi la trade value?

----------


## Nelfe

Aucune idée et je crois qu'ils en ont pas encore parlé.

----------


## PanzerKadaver

Il me semble que sur FB ils avaient mentionné que ce patch verrait l'arrivé d'un système de commerce entre nos propre planètes (et celles de nos alliés/partenaires commerciaux). Un peu en mode Anno si j'ai bien compris : Les gros centre urbanisés vont fournir des gros boost en recherche mais auront besoin, pour se développer, de tout un tas d'objets et de ressources produites par des planètes de moindre importance.

----------


## Nuka

Joie ! En gros ça va être un bon gros système de commercialisme anglais : au cœur de l'empire la production des produits raffinés et aux colonies (ou à la périphérie), la production des matières premières. Il ne manque plus que la possibilité de revendre les produits raffinés aux colonies et la boucle est bouclée ^^

----------


## IriK

En espérant néanmoins, histoire de varier les races/civilisations, qu'il y ai moyen d'avoir divers options ou modulations de ce commerce.
Mais qu'il y en à est déjà en soit  ::lol::

----------


## Nelfe



----------


## Turgon

Bon sang...

VOILA ! C'EST CA UN JEU PARADOX ! C'EST PAS 4 RESSOURCES ET 6 TYPES D’UNITÉS !

----------


## Gigax

Ouais, ça a l'air pas mal ces changements. je +1 Turgon.

----------


## MikeFriks

J'avoue que ça commence à me plaire, un simili commerce, des planètes complètement retravaillées ... wah !  :Cafe1:

----------


## Ubuu

C'est enthousiasment ces changements.
J'espère en plus que ça va ouvrir des portes aux moddeurs.

----------


## LeLiquid

J'ai fais qu'une partie à sa sortie. Ça me donne envie de lui relaisser une chance.

----------


## Vhipata

On a une idée d'une date approximative de déploiement du patch/DLC ? 
Parce que les teasers envoient du lourds.

----------


## xlight111x

Pas avant longtemps à mon avis, parce qu'on à même pas de devlog à se mettre sous la dent.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pas avant longtemps à mon avis, parce qu'on à même pas de devlog à se mettre sous la dent.


Les devblogs doivent reprendre début août IIRC, on en saura probablement plus sur le planning à ce moment-là.

----------


## Turgon

Longtemps à mon avis, du genre l'automne. Et puis je me méfie des teasers de toute manière. Pour ceux qui se rappellent, quand ils avaient intégré les états dans EU4 (clergé, noblesse, etc...), on espérait tous une influence et une profondeur bien plus grande que ce qu'ils ont été au final. Cela étant, outre que les teasers laissent voir quelque chose d'approfondi, ils intègrent ça dans un patch directement, et pas dans un DLC, donc ils peuvent se permettre de reprendre le système de 0.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est enthousiasment ces changements.
> J'espère en plus que ça va ouvrir des portes aux moddeurs.


Vu qu'ils repompent les mods, oui.



Sorti en septembre s'ils respectent leur planning habituel. Si c'est vraiment très lourd comme modif, sortie en décembre mais avec un patch en septembre

----------


## Darkath

Y'a 5 à 6 mois entre un patch mineur + dlc de contenu (Type Distant Stars ou Leviathan) et un gros patch + extension (type Utopia ou Apocalypse) donc on peut tabler sur Octobre-Novembre  :Indeed:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial



----------


## Paradox

Et sinon ca en ou la dilatation du temps au fur et a mesure de l'avancement de la partie ? C'est patche ou c'est en hold ?

----------


## Darkath

>

----------


## PanzerKadaver

N'empêche, en jetant un coup d’œil en arrière on se rend compte à quel point le jeu à évolué depuis sa sortie. On est passé d'un 4X pas prise de tête — à base de "10 minutes pour comprendre l'interface, 5 minutes pour comprendre la gestion des ressources" —, à un... bah un jeu Paradox en fait  :tired:  

Stellaris à été mon premier jeu Paradox et quelques temps après j'avais voulu tenter une partie de HoI4...  ::wacko::  J'vous raconte pas la claque de complexité que j'ai pris dans la gueule  :^_^:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial



----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'essaie de relancer une partie, mais franchement j'ai du mal. Qu'est ce qui vous motive dans le jeu ? Perso, le cycle de début, j'inspecte les systèmes, je construis des mines, de temps en temps je colonise, me gave au bout de 10 minutes. Ça manque vraiment de peps, non ?

----------


## hisvin

Tu fais comme moi en jouant comme un pied. Tu réclames certains territoires, tu déclares la guerre, tu écrases tes ennemis puis, quand tu demandes la reddition de l'adversaire, tu te trompes de touche et tu te rends et, hop t'as un ennemi costaud qui vient de bouffer 20% de ton territoire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

Eh, y a des jeux mieux que ça pour s'amuser en jouant à la zob.  ::XD::

----------


## Da-Soth

> J'essaie de relancer une partie, mais franchement j'ai du mal. Qu'est ce qui vous motive dans le jeu ? Perso, le cycle de début, j'inspecte les systèmes, je construis des mines, de temps en temps je colonise, me gave au bout de 10 minutes. Ça manque vraiment de peps, non ?


Le début ça va, on explore l'infini, on découvre de nouveaux systèmes, de nouvelles civilisations, on recherche des artefacts perdus.

Puis arrive un moment où à droite il y a une fédération de 6 nations, à gauche un Empire Saurus allié avec des Amibes et des Singes de l'Espace et en dessous une Ruche. On peut rien en faire puisque la diplo se limite à quedalle et comme la guerre n'a aucun intérêt en terme d'acquisition de ressources, on se fait chier en attendant la crise de fin de partie qui te roulera sur la gueule si tu n'as pas bien fait tout comme il faut.

----------


## Munshine

> Tu fais comme moi en jouant comme un pied. Tu réclames certains territoires, tu déclares la guerre, tu écrases tes ennemis puis, quand tu demandes la reddition de l'adversaire, tu te trompes de touche et tu te rends et, hop t'as un ennemi costaud qui vient de bouffer 20% de ton territoire.


Et parfois l'adversaire ne se rendra jamais à cause d'un système d'attrition de guerre pas très clair.

Bon après me concernant, comme je n'ai jamais été au bout de mes parties de tous les jeux de Paradox que je possède, ce n'est pas forcément spécifique à Stellaris. ::ninja:: 
Mais c'est vrai que je constate aussi que la lassitude arrive plus vite qu'elle ne devrait .
Probablement à cause de systèmes de jeu perfectibles comme la diplomatie par exemple ou du manque d'objectifs à atteindre comme dans un EU 4.

----------


## Paradox

> Et sinon ca en ou la dilatation du temps au fur et a mesure de l'avancement de la partie ? C'est patche ou c'est en hold ?


Je m'autoquote, vu que je pense que c'est une question qui peut etre interessante pour d'autres aussi...

----------


## Turgon

> Je m'autoquote, vu que je pense que c'est une question qui peut etre interessante pour d'autres aussi...


Si tu parles du lag du jeu en fin de partie, on n'a eu aucune nouvelle dessus à ma connaissance. La meilleure chose que tu puisses espérer c'est que le nouveau système éco soit plus léger en charge de l'ordi que l'ancien.

----------


## Paradox

> Si tu parles du lag du jeu en fin de partie, on n'a eu aucune nouvelle dessus à ma connaissance.


Oui, le fait que 1s IRL ne fasse plus 1s in-game mais plutot 5-10s, en fin de partie.




> La meilleure chose que tu puisses espérer c'est que le nouveau système éco soit plus léger en charge de l'ordi que l'ancien.


Non, ca ne fera pas grand chose IMHO : quand tu regardes les cores utilises par le jeu, tu vois qu'il y a plein de threads crees mais le probleme est que Stellaris utilise un thread sur un core  (a ~60% sur mon CPU), et fais popper plein d'autres threads qui utilisent tres peu de puissance. Donc, d'une maniere generale, a moins qu'ils aient revu leur copie sur le multithread, je vois mal comment ca pourrait aller mieux. En tout cas, mon PC n'absorbe pas specialement de grosse charge avec Stellaris, mais creer et detruire des threads tout le temps explose les performances de l'appli...

Dommage, en tout cas, ca change bien le gameplay...

----------


## Darkath

> La meilleure chose que tu puisses espérer c'est que le nouveau système éco soit plus léger en charge de l'ordi que l'ancien.


vu qu'on se rapprochera plus de victoria que d'EU4 je dirais que c'est peu probable  :^_^:

----------


## hisvin

> et comme la guerre n'a aucun intérêt en terme d'acquisition de ressources


Cela dépend ton état de pauvreté. En tout cas, dans ma guerre que j'ai piteusement perdu, j'avais gratté un max de ressources. Après c'est relatif à mon niveau vu que j'étais à 0. Mauvais stratège, mauvais gestionnaire.  ::ninja:: 

P.S:Victoria est plus "facile" niveau système éco?? J'ai sous le coude EU4 mais je n'ai jamais réussi à réellement m'y mettre.

----------


## Darkath

Victoria est le plus dur je pense

----------


## Gimpster Jovial



----------


## Esprit

Hâte des carnets de dev' !

----------


## Ubuu

> vu qu'on se rapprochera plus de victoria que d'EU4 je dirais que c'est peu probable


Oui enfin calmons nous, pour l'instant ils ajoutent seulement 2 ressources ! (matériaux et ressource de luxe)
Mais puisqu'elles seront facilement moddable, on peut espérer voir apparaitre des mods qui s'inspirent de Victoria.

Pas sûr que ça nuise aux performances, j'imagine que ça dépend de comment c'est codé. Peut être que les cases du système actuel sont beaucoup plus gourmandes. 
j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout le nombre de vaisseaux qui ralentit le jeu sur Stellaris. Alors que sur EUIV c'est plutôt le nombre d'états indépendants.

----------


## Da-Soth

C'est pas très amusant de perdre plus d'attrition que son adversaire alors qu'on gagne la bataille spatiale. J'ai même pris 8% et mon adversaire 1% alors que je lui prend un Starport. Il y a un truc que j'ai pas saisi ou le système est complétement débile ?

----------


## hisvin

> C'est pas très amusant de perdre plus d'attrition que son adversaire alors qu'on gagne la bataille spatiale. J'ai même pris 8% et mon adversaire 1% alors que je lui prend un Starport. Il y a un truc que j'ai pas saisi ou le système est complétement débile ?


Je me faisais la même réflexion lors de ma grande marche victorieuse perdue par un clic foireux.  ::ninja:: 
Après je suppose que c'est aussi lié au pouvoir politique, au type de régime, à notre économie (et celle de l'adversaire)...etc. Faire une guerre victorieuse que l'on a déclenché quand on est censé être un peuple non agressif, pas trop violent sauf quand on l'emmerde avec des courants politiques axés paix et amours, généralement, même quand on gagne, c'est grognon.

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est pas très amusant de perdre plus d'attrition que son adversaire alors qu'on gagne la bataille spatiale. J'ai même pris 8% et mon adversaire 1% alors que je lui prend un Starport. Il y a un truc que j'ai pas saisi ou le système est complétement débile ?


C'est juste trop abstrait en fait. Ton attrition due aux batailles spatiales est liée a ta fleet cap (pas la taille de flotte). C'est a dire que si tu as 100 de cap et ton adversaire 200 tes vaisseaux perdus comptent dpublent(enfin presque tu as aussi un bonus sorti de nulle part qui traine).

Les starbases ne rentrent pas dans la fleet cap et leur capture ne compte pas des masses.

----------


## hisvin

C'est moche, j'aimais bien mon truc.  ::sad::

----------


## xlight111x

Le nouveau dev diary est là.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Enfin !

----------


## Turgon

Quand tu lis que le système de ressources original n'était pas optimisé en plus d'être inmodable, tu te demandes avec quelle partie de leur corps ils ont codé le jeu pendant le développement.

----------


## Ubuu

Ce qu'il manque encore pour que ce jeu devienne génial économiquement (via les mods) c'est que le stockage de ressources soit planétaire et non global. Ca ne me suffit pas de commercer avec les autres empires, je veux du commerce entre mes planètes !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ce qu'il manque encore pour que ce jeu devienne génial économiquement (via les mods) c'est que le stockage de ressources soit planétaire et non global. Ca ne me suffit pas de commercer avec les autres empires, je veux du commerce entre mes planètes !


Avec des petits vaisseaux qui font les trajets en temps réel pour donner plus de vie. Et du détournement via l'espionnage, une vraie piraterie, le besoin d'escorteurs pour les ressources rares en transit.  :Bave:

----------


## hisvin

J'ose espérer que vous avez de gros pc avec beaucoup de Ram.  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

^Ceci.

Accessoirement, je ne crois pas que vous imaginez la quantité de travail que ça représente à intégrer correctement au jeu. J'aime bien le rythme qu'ils ont actuellement pour étoffer Stellaris, en prenant un problème à la fois, donc je ne leur en demande pas trop non plus. Faut dire que le jeu était tout fade à la sortie.

----------


## LeLiquid

Stellaris, le seul jeu Paradox qui trouve encore grâce aux yeux de Turgon.  ::P:

----------


## Turgon

Il n'a pas encore trouvé sa grâce. Je suis optimiste pour la prochaine update, ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai envie d'y jouer.

----------


## IriK

> Enfin !
> 
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum..._2-png.395970/


Et les troupes qui coutent désormais de la nourriture  ::love::  (en espérant que ça remplace l'entretient en minéraux  :tired:  ).

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Et les troupes qui coutent désormais de la nourriture  (en espérant que ça remplace l'entretient en minéraux  ).


Attention, je crois que dans le journal de dev, c'était pour illustrer les possibilités de "modding" des ressources. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un changement effectif en jeu normal.

----------


## Nelfe

> Et les troupes qui coutent désormais de la nourriture  (en espérant que ça remplace l'entretient en minéraux  ).





> Attention, je crois que dans le journal de dev, c'était pour illustrer les possibilités de "modding" des ressources. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un changement effectif en jeu normal.


IriK a plus ou moins raison, mais ça ne concernera que les Hive Mind biologiques, pour qui l'upkeep en crédit des troupes sera remplacé par un upkeep en bouffe.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Il n'a pas encore trouvé sa grâce. Je suis optimiste pour la prochaine update, ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai envie d'y jouer.


Je suis rassuré.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme899

> Quand tu lis que le système de ressources original n'était pas optimisé en plus d'être inmodable, tu te demandes avec quelle partie de leur corps ils ont codé le jeu pendant le développement.


Le système original est moddable. Tu peux créer des ressources stockpilables, locales ou stratégiques très facilement.

Le premier problème est que tu ne peux pas afficher les ressources stockpilables décemment. Il n'y a aucun moyen d'ajouter des variables de ressources stockpilables à l'interface. Ptet en étant très très bon c'est faisable mais pour l'instant c'est une sorte de St Graal pour beaucoup de monde. 
Paradoxe de Paradox: Tu peux créer toutes les ressources que tu veux, paramètrer l'IA pour qu'elle les utilise, faire des events(par exemple) qui vont faire réagir ton économie en fonction du niveau de ressource stockée... mais tu ne pourra jamais afficher un manpower(par ex) à coté des mineraux.

Le second souci c'est que l'upkeep des vaisseaux et armées n'est basé que sur les mineraux et crédits. Tu peux intégrer des ressources stratégiques dans la construction d'un vaisseau, (mettons du neutronium), ca va décompter le neutronium des ressources stratégiques le temps de la construction, mais une fois fini tu n'a pas d'upkeep en neutronium.  Comme les usines dans HoI IV qui te prennent 4 pétroles, 10 aciers le temps de la construction.

Globalement si tu veux faire un mod de ressource management, c'est juste un temps à passer. Surtout sur gimp/paint.net pour faire les trouzmilles icones.

----------


## IriK

> Attention, je crois que dans le journal de dev, c'était pour illustrer les possibilités de "modding" des ressources. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit un changement effectif en jeu normal.





> IriK a plus ou moins raison, mais ça ne concernera que les Hive Mind biologiques, pour qui l'upkeep en crédit des troupes sera remplacé par un upkeep en bouffe.


Arf  ::sad::

----------


## Nelfe

> Arf


Bah l'avantage maintenant c'est que ça sera moddable, donc si tu veux rajouter de l'upkeep en bouffe ET en crédit pour toutes les unités tu pourras  ::):

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bah l'avantage maintenant c'est que ça sera moddable, donc si tu veux rajouter de l'upkeep en bouffe ET en crédit pour toutes les unités tu pourras


Moi tu sais, tant que peux rajouter un upkeep avec des armes, des munitions, du manpower, des exosquelettes, des rations, des tanks, des avions, des pièces d'artillerie, je suis content.

En plus si je peux faire des neutronium armor samuraï  ::wub::  ::lol::

----------


## Aramchek

> Avec des petits vaisseaux qui font les trajets en temps réel pour donner plus de vie. Et du détournement via l'espionnage, une vraie piraterie, le besoin d'escorteurs pour les ressources rares en transit.


**Kof**Kof**Distant**Worlds**  ::ninja::

----------


## Krogort

> Il n'a pas encore trouvé sa grâce. Je suis optimiste pour la prochaine update, ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai envie d'y jouer.


Moi j'arrive plus a y jouer, j'attend impatiemment les fonctionnalité cool teasées sur la prochaine extension.

----------


## Esprit

> Je suis rassuré.


Toi aussi ? Je me dis que s'ils continuent comme ça, Turgon finira par bien y jouer.  ::ninja::  Ce qui serait une victoire pour les dev's !

----------


## Darkath

Autant je suis hypé par les changement de l'économie, autant je suis quand même déception qu'il ne revoient pas la diplo avant l'économie, parceque c'est quand même bien caca la diplo.

Mais bon avec une vraie économie je me dis que le patch de la diplo sera d'autant plus intéressant  ::unsure::

----------


## xlight111x

Je pense que la diplo sera la suivante avec peut être enfin des options d'espionnage.

----------


## Darkath

Bah du coup c'est obligé que ce soit la suivante, mais en 2019 quoi  :tired:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bah du coup c'est obligé que ce soit la suivante, mais en 2019 quoi


Ils peuvent aussi faire un rework de la guerre suite aux changements sur l'éco.  ::trollface::

----------


## Da-Soth

> parceque c'est quand même bien caca la diplo


J'ai trouvé la solution pour contourner le problème. Je joue un essaim, c'est rigolo les essaims, ça tape fort et l'attrition ne sert qu'à te donner un timer pour absorber l'Empire voisin.

----------


## Argelle

Coucou, vu les petites promos chez Paradox
https://www.paradoxplaza.com/stellar..._20180816_btss
vous avez des conseils pour se lancer dans stellaris ?
Vanilla ? expansions nécessaire ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Tu peux partir sur le jeu de base pour voir si ça te plais avant d'acheter les DLC.

Ensuite, les DLC suivants par ordre de préférence personel :
- Utopia (majeur)
- Apocalypse (majeur)
- Leviathan (mineur)
- Distant stars (mineur)
- Synthetic dawn (mineur et si tu veux jouer des synthétiques)
- le reste (esthétique et musical)

*Edit :* Enfin, garde en tête que la future mise-à-jour du jeu va radicalement changer le système économique (plus de tuiles sur les planètes, des pops, des nouvelles ressources, etc...), donc ce que tu vas apprendre / découvrir risque de changer un peu d'ici quelques temps.


*Edit 2* : nouveau journal de Dev 121 du 16/08 sur la refonte des planètes (1/4)

----------


## Argelle

Merci Moustik, je vais partir sur le jeu de base + Utopia  +Apocalypse, pour découvrir, et surtout éviter des DLC qui risquent de pas être frais avec la nouvelle refonte.

----------


## Turgon

> *Edit 2* : nouveau journal de Dev du 16/08

----------


## Anonyme899

> Coucou, vu les petites promos chez Paradox
> https://www.paradoxplaza.com/stellar..._20180816_btss
> vous avez des conseils pour se lancer dans stellaris ?
> Vanilla ? expansions nécessaire ?


Essaie d'abord le jeu de base. Voir si ca te plait. Tout n'est pas parfait dans ce jeu. Loin de là. Mais aucune expansion n'est vraiment nécessaire. Le jeu en vanilla se joue très bien.

Mais si tu veux des expansions
1-Utopia (ajoute du gameplay )

Après dans l'ordre

2-Leviathan (ajoute des Enclaves, des monstres, des events et une crise de mid game principalement)


Ensuite en moins intéressant 
3-Synthetic Dawn (pour jouer les robots, avoir la chaine d'event qui va avec, avoir le soulèvement des machines)

En optionnel
4-Apocalypse (Death star et Titan principalement, des trucs qui servent à rien en fait.) 
4bis-Distant stars(Surtout des anomalies et quelques mondes uniques avec une chaine d'events associés)


Après tout le reste c'est pour faire joli et pour l'ambiance.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Turgon, tu m'a toujours fait flipper, mais là c'est encore pire...  :Emo:

----------


## Turgon

Comment j'ai pu te faire flipper juste en pestant sur les jeux Paradox ?

----------


## IriK

Bon, finis une partie avec mon royaume céleste Ganvius, xénophile et fanatiquement pacifique, grace auquel j'ai pu débloquer quelques succès Steam.
En résumer : d'un ennuis totale  ::XD:: 
Le renaissant xénophobe à ma frontière ne m'attaque pas, l'essaim dévoreur à l'autre bout ne m'attaque pas (mais m'envois des insultes…), les spontanés font froucth devant moi et les autres empires sont transparents…
L'éclate en somme… vivement cette refonte  ::lol::

----------


## Da-Soth

> xénophile et fanatiquement pacifique


Vu le jeu actuellement, c'est sur que tu n'as pas cherché l'éclate totale.  ::P: 

Perso, je viens d'ouvrir les L-Gates.



Spoiler Alert! 


Ou comment se flageller soit même avec des orties fraiches. Tu cherches les portes, tu fait des recherches scientifiques couteuses pour te prendre des flottes avec des vaisseaux qui te one shot n'importe quoi même ta super Forteresse de la mort. Paradox, ils aiment bien qu'on joue avec un baillon boule en fait... Bon la récompense est sympa avec ses bonus mais ça ne vaut pas du tout ce que ça te coute.

----------


## IriK

> Vu le jeu actuellement, c'est sur que tu n'as pas cherché l'éclate totale.


Initialement je pensais au contraire que cela attirerait l'attention de voisins belliqueux, surtout vue ceux que j'ai eu. Mais pas du tout en fait  ::XD:: 

La course au armes que j'ai engagé suite à leurs rencontre à empêcher l'IA de tenter ne serait-ce qu'un truc…
Et vue que je n'ai pas réussi a régresser dan mon pacifisme, impossible de calmer leurs ardeurs  ::lol::

----------


## MikeFriks

Ce qui devait arriver arriva :




Les mecs ont tellement fait de la bouse en sortant un jeu basique 4X avec plein de features manquantes + bancales qu'ils sont obligés de revoir les mécanismes (cf prochaine MAJ) mais ils te trouvent le moyen de le sortir également sur console... 

Bien content de ne plus acheter leurs jeux depuis un bon moment, on verra quand ça sera complet et finit.

----------


## Railgun

Euh... Et ? Le jeu et son interface sont sur PC, à l'origine, donc qu'est ce que ca change ?

----------


## The Number 9

> Euh... Et ? Le jeu et son interface sont sur PC, à l'origine, donc qu'est ce que ca change ?


Pas grand chose a priori. Mais il fallait bien que MikeFriks nous répète qu'il n'achète plus de jeux Paradox. On risquerait de l'oublier...

----------


## Paradox

> Euh... Et ? Le jeu et son interface sont sur PC, à l'origine, donc qu'est ce que ca change ?


Moi je dirais moins de personnes sur l'amelioration a cause du portage...  ::cry::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Moi je dirais moins de personnes sur l'amelioration a cause du portage...


Ca avait craché pareil lorsque Path of Exile a été annoncé sur console, moins de temps pour le dev pc, ça va devenir casu, et finalement ça n'a rien changé au jeu sur pc.

----------


## Paradox

> Ca avait craché pareil lorsque Path of Exile a été annoncé sur console, moins de temps pour le dev pc, ça va devenir casu, et finalement ça n'a rien changé au jeu sur pc.


Path of Exile etait pas dans le meme "etat".

----------


## The Number 9

> Moi je dirais moins de personnes sur l'amelioration a cause du portage...


Ce sont 2 équipes différentes qui ont géré tout ça.
Le portage n'a pas été fait par l'équipe de dev.

----------


## xlight111x

Comment ça les devs patchent leur jeu et en plus osent le sortir sur console ? Hérésie !  :Cell:

----------


## Turgon



----------


## Helix

> Ce sont 2 équipes différentes qui ont géré tout ça.
> Le portage n'a pas été fait par l'équipe de dev.


Ceci dit, c'est tout de même une question d'allocation de ressources. Le budget et les gars de l'équipe de portage auraient probablement pu être affectés à l'équipe de dev.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Heu... vous trouvez qu'il ne va pas y avoir assez de modifications / ajouts qui vont arriver, là ? Vous êtes sérieux ?  ::huh::

----------


## Helix

Je ne me plains pas du tout, je suis très heureux des changements à venir.
Mais c'est juste pour chipoter sur l'argument que c'est des équipes différentes.

----------


## The Number 9

> Ceci dit, c'est tout de même une question d'allocation de ressources. Le budget et les gars de l'équipe de portage auraient probablement pu être affectés à l'équipe de dev.


Bon, le budget à la limite (et encore, dans une telle entreprise, il y a des budgets par pôle et cela ne transvase pas si facilement d'un pôle à l'autre).
Mais c'est une équipe externe qui a assuré le portage.

----------


## Helix

Ok si c'est une équipe externe  :;):

----------


## SeigneurAo

Tout simplement parce que développer un jeu sur PC et porter un jeu PC sur console, ce sont des compétences distinctes. Comme si on demandait à un prof d'histoire en université d'enseigner la physique quantique en université.

----------


## Turgon

Perso c'est pas le portage en lui même qui m'inquiète, c'est si jamais il marche...

----------


## Helix

> Tout simplement parce que développer un jeu sur PC et porter un jeu PC sur console, ce sont des compétences distinctes. Comme si on demandait à un prof d'histoire en université d'enseigner la physique quantique en université.


L'analogie est quand même un peu forcée. C'est du développement dans les deux cas. Alors qu'entre la physique et l'histoire ...

----------


## Ubuu

> Perso c'est pas le portage en lui même qui m'inquiète, c'est si jamais il marche...


Il y'a des gens qui risquent d'aimer un jeu de stratégie / gestion à la manette ?  :Emo: 

Ca me fait penser au portage de Mount&Blade sur console, ils en ont vendu 2 exemplaires, le fils du patron et le responsable marketing ... quelle idée ...

----------


## Turgon

> Il y'a des gens qui risquent d'aimer un jeu de stratégie / gestion à la manette ? 
> 
> Ca me fait penser au portage de Mount&Blade sur console, ils en ont vendu 2 exemplaires, le fils du patron et le responsable marketing ... quelle idée ...


Même s'il fait genre 5% des ventes de la version PC, ils risquent de s'imaginer que c'est une bonne idée de prendre cette direction et alors là, dans le meilleurs des cas, il leur faut 5 ans d'échecs pour se rendre compte que sortir des jeux de Grande Stratégie abâtardis par la console est stupide, dans le pire des cas, les ventes grimpent et on peut oublier les GSG qu'on a connus.

----------


## The Number 9

> Perso c'est pas le portage en lui même qui m'inquiète, c'est si jamais il marche...


Un peu pareil (pour les raisons que tu cites ensuite).
Mais je n'y crois absolument pas.

Ceci dit, ils l'ont déjà fait pour Cities: Skylines. Et si ils tentent avec un jeu PDS, c'est peut être qu'ils ont trouvé l'expérience intéressante voire rentable.
Par contre, je pense qu'ils ont un objectif à bien plus que 5% de la version PC. Ça ne marchera pas je te dis !

----------


## Ubuu

> Même s'il fait genre 5% des ventes de la version PC, ils risquent de s'imaginer que c'est une bonne idée de prendre cette direction et alors là, dans le meilleurs des cas, il leur faut 5 ans d'échecs pour se rendre compte que sortir des jeux de Grande Stratégie abâtardis par la console est stupide, dans le pire des cas, les ventes grimpent et on peut oublier les GSG qu'on a connus.


J'espère qu'ils sont pas aussi con, et qu'ils pensent juste ramasser quelques biftons en exploitant le filon space opera sur console, sans trop d'efforts.
Mais je n'ose imaginer la galère pour selectionner un système à l'autre bout de la galaxie à la manette ... il doit falloir prendre son après-midi.

Puis vu leur base de fan hardcore pciste, qui accepte sans broncher de payer tous ses jeux 200€, c'est comme si l'église de scientologie décidait de se lancer dans l'humanitaire pour brasser plus large. Je les vois mal s'éloigner de leur communauté PC. Ce serait suicidaire en tous cas.

----------


## SeigneurAo

> L'analogie est quand même un peu forcée. C'est du développement dans les deux cas. Alors qu'entre la physique et l'histoire ...


Dire "c'est du développement" revient au même que dire "c'est de l'enseignement". Apples and oranges.

----------


## Paradox

> Ce sont 2 équipes différentes qui ont géré tout ça.
> Le portage n'a pas été fait par l'équipe de dev.


Alors c'est le budget qui en a pris un coup ?

Je vois comment cela pourrait ne rien affecter...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tout simplement parce que développer un jeu sur PC et porter un jeu PC sur console, ce sont des compétences distinctes. Comme si on demandait à un prof d'histoire en université d'enseigner la physique quantique en université.


Aucune exageration.  ::wacko::

----------


## Drakkoone

Du coup je crois que je comprends mieux le passage à "tout hyperlane".

----------


## The Number 9

> Alors c'est le budget qui en a pris un coup ?
> 
> Je vois comment cela pourrait ne rien affecter...


Comme je le disais ensuite, le budget peut être considérer comme impacté.
Et encore, il y a différentes entités chez Paradox avec chacune leur budget propre. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait tant de liens entre les deux.

Ce que cela risquerait d'impacter surtout, c'est ensuite, comme le disait Turgon. Si le portage marche commercialement, et qu'ils arrivent à aligner les 2 versions (la version console sortira en 1.7, le fameux patch tant attendu sera la 2.2), on peut craindre une évolution plus pensée pour console que pc.
Mais nous n'en sommes pas là.

----------


## Paradox

> Comme je le disais ensuite, le budget peut être considérer comme impacté.
> Et encore, il y a différentes entités chez Paradox avec chacune leur budget propre. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait tant de liens entre les deux.
> 
> Ce que cela risquerait d'impacter surtout, c'est ensuite, comme le disait Turgon. Si le portage marche commercialement, et qu'ils arrivent à aligner les 2 versions (la version console sortira en 1.7, le fameux patch tant attendu sera la 2.2), on peut craindre une évolution plus pensée pour console que pc.
> Mais nous n'en sommes pas là.


Je ne suis pas aussi serein que toi sur le fait que tout soit "separe".

Surtout que, si je comprends ce que tu dis, tu vois une convergence des versions (consoles et PC) et donc, pas a l'avantage de la version PC.

Donc, on peut etre divise sur le fait que c'est maintenant ou plus tard qu'il faut s'inquieter, mais si convergence il y a, je reitere ce que j'avais dis auparavant : si on part comme ca, on va voir un developpement pas axe sur reellement ajouter des fonctionalites (et notamment en ce qui concerne les differents aspects pour lesquels beaucoup attendent de nouvelles fonctionnalites ou une refonte, telles que pour la diplomatie, l'espionnage, etc.) mais sur un (po)lissage du titre pour permettre un portage coherent. Ca irait d'ailleurs dans le sens des fonctionalites qu'on a vu passe en preview depuis quelques mois ou la simplification etait a l'ordre du jour.

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> Du coup je crois que je comprends mieux le passage à "tout hyperlane".


Quel serait ce lien ?

----------


## Korb

> Du coup je crois que je comprends mieux le passage à "tout hyperlane".


C'est le problème d'un portage sur console : on finit par voir toutes les évolutions y compris celles qui sont nécessaires au jeu (et je pense que le passage au tout hyperlane était nécessaire!) comme étant d'hideuses concessions faites aux joueurs consoles...

----------


## AttilaLeHein

> C'est le problème d'un portage sur console : on finit par voir toutes les évolutions y compris celles qui sont nécessaires au jeu (et je pense que le passage au tout hyperlane était nécessaire!) comme étant d'hideuses concessions faites aux joueurs consoles...


Mais au fait, 

Spoiler Alert! 


une des conditions pour déclencher une crise de fin de partie n'est pas de faire des recherches sur le Jump Drive

 ? Du coup comment elle va se déclencher ?

----------


## The Number 9

> Je ne suis pas aussi serein que toi sur le fait que tout soit "separe".
> 
> Surtout que, si je comprends ce que tu dis, tu vois une convergence des versions (consoles et PC) et donc, pas a l'avantage de la version PC.
> 
> Donc, on peut etre divise sur le fait que c'est maintenant ou plus tard qu'il faut s'inquieter, mais si convergence il y a, je reitere ce que j'avais dis auparavant : si on part comme ca, on va voir un developpement pas axe sur reellement ajouter des fonctionalites (et notamment en ce qui concerne les differents aspects pour lesquels beaucoup attendent de nouvelles fonctionnalites ou une refonte, telles que pour la diplomatie, l'espionnage, etc.) mais sur un (po)lissage du titre pour permettre un portage coherent. Ca irait d'ailleurs dans le sens des fonctionalites qu'on a vu passe en preview depuis quelques mois ou la simplification etait a l'ordre du jour.


PDS est vraiment une entité un peu à part au sein de Paradox. Pour le coup, je maintiens que le lien ne me parait pas évident. Mais effectivement, je n'ai pas les yeux dans leurs registres de comptabilité.  ::): 

Pour le reste, on est plutôt d'accord de toute façon. Cela peut impacter durement l'évolution du jeu et à terme peut être même les futurs jeux du studio.
Mais pour cela, il faut déjà que le portage soit un succès. Et qu'il y ait convergence des versions, ce qui ne sera pas le cas à la release et reste un objectif avec un délai assez flou.

Le patch 2.2 qui arrive semble plaire à tout le monde (même moi, pourtant détracteur de ce jeu, certes moins vocal que Turgon, il me fait de l'oeil). La sortie sur console ne change rien à cela et je n'ai pas l'impression que le jeu soit bêtement simplifié pour l'instant.
Bref, je ne m'affole pas (et en plus, je ne crois absolument pas à un succès du jeu sur console, mais ça c'est une prédiction qui ne se base pas sur grand chose je te l'accorde).

----------


## Darkath

> Alors c'est le budget qui en a pris un coup ?
> 
> Je vois comment cela pourrait ne rien affecter...



Ils ont ouvert un nouveau budget pour le portage du jeu sur console par une autre équipe (celle qui à porté Cities Skyline sur consoles), qui sera rentabilisé par les ventes du jeu et de DLC sur ces plateformes.
En soit c'est un investissement relativement faible avec un potentiel de revenus assez élevés.

Le but de cet équipe sera  également de maintenir à jour la version console au fil des évolutions PC, mais je doute que ça affecte beaucoup le travail de Wiz qui ne va pas s'empêcher d'améliorer le jeu parceque il faut penser aux consoles. Si on regarde les derniers DD, les nouveaux systèmes ne sont absolument pas "console friendly" vu la gueule des interfaces.

----------


## Drakkoone

> C'est le problème d'un portage sur console : on finit par voir toutes les évolutions (...) comme étant d'hideuses concessions faites aux joueurs consoles...


Tu as peut être raison.




> et je pense que le passage au tout hyperlane était nécessaire!


Pour moi ça a irrémédiablement gâché le jeu (d'ailleurs je pourrais en faire un post sur le topic des rageux tellement ça me vénère ce changement, je n'aurais jamais acheté le jeu avec que de l'hyperlane. Putain j'arrive toujours pas à m'en remettre...).

----------


## Helix

> Du coup je crois que je comprends mieux le passage à "tout hyperlane".


Ceci dit c'est la version 1.7 qui sera le point de départ de la version console. Est-ce qu'ils conserveront les autres FTL ?

----------


## Drakkoone

> Ceci dit c'est la version 1.7 qui sera le point de départ de la version console. Est-ce qu'ils conserveront les autres FTL ?


J'en doute, je suis prêt a parier que cette 1.7 sera "hyperlane seulement". Ça m'étonnerais qu'ils aient envie de se re-taper une shitstorm quand ils vont les enlever aux joueurs console, donc ils ne les mettront pas.

----------


## hisvin

Quelqu'un pour expliquer l'histoire des hyperlane?
De ce que j'ai compris, avant on pouvait aller n'importe ou, ce qui fait que tout était chaos rendant les défenses d'empire hyper tordu (avoir des flottes un peu partout pour éviter de se faire attaquer en traitre) alors qu'aujourd'hui, ils ont crée des routes et donc des goulets d'étranglement forçant les joueurs à verrouiller certaines zones histoire de controler les déplacements des ennemis potentiels.

----------


## Korb

> Quelqu'un pour expliquer l'histoire des hyperlane?
> De ce que j'ai compris, avant on pouvait aller n'importe ou, ce qui fait que tout était chaos rendant les défenses d'empire hyper tordu (avoir des flottes un peu partout pour éviter de se faire attaquer en traitre) alors qu'aujourd'hui, ils ont crée des routes et donc des goulets d'étranglement forçant les joueurs à verrouiller certaines zones histoire de controler les déplacements des ennemis potentiels.


C'est pas tant qu'on pouvait aller n'importe où mais surtout qu'on pouvez venir depuis n'importe où! En gros il était quasi impossible d'organiser une défense de son empire du fait de l'absence de goulot d'étranglement (ce que permettent en principe les hyperlane), d'où parfois un effet "Benny Hill" particulièrement pénible...

----------


## Drakkoone

En gros, ça correspondait à ce qu'on est en mesure d'attendre d'un jeu se déroulant dans l'espace.

Maintenant on a des rails de l'espace et des goulet d'étranglement de l'espace, mais certains disent que c'est plus stratégique  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Korb

> En gros, ça correspondait à ce qu'on est en mesure d'attendre d'un jeu se déroulant dans l'espace.


Gameplay > Réalisme

----------


## Volcano

Avant les rails de l'espace, si tu voulais rattraper une flotte ennemie qui te faisait chier il fallait avoir dans le système attaqué une plateforme avec un inhibiteur FTL, sinon tu pouvais toujours courir.  ::P:

----------


## Paradox

> C'est le problème d'un portage sur console : on finit par voir toutes les évolutions y compris celles qui sont nécessaires au jeu (et je pense que le passage au tout hyperlane était nécessaire!) comme étant d'hideuses concessions faites aux joueurs consoles...


Le probleme est plutot de savoir si c'est le cas ou non. Parfois, c'est evident, parfois moins. Mais c'est tres naif que de croire que ce n'est pas dans une mesure qui est significative. Reste a voir ce que ca sera sur Stellaris.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Gameplay > Réalisme


C'est une vérité absolue. 

… Mais quand on peut concilier les deux, il faut le faire au lieu de se réfugier derrière ce principe ! Or là c'était possible, et ils ont manqué de courage. C'est mon avis, mais je n'en démords pas.

----------


## Helix

> Gameplay > Réalisme


Yep. Et de toute façon, le réalisme pour des voyages FTL  ::rolleyes::

----------


## hisvin

Si on voulait être réaliste, il faudrait prendre en compte les effets de gravitations, les rotations des étoiles, des planètes, des systèmes solaires et des galaxies sinon c'est de la branlette.  :Cafe2:

----------


## silence

La question est déjà venue à l'époque, les deux modes sont aussi peu réalistes l'un que l'autre et la navigation par hyperlane est un classic de SF. A partir de là on peut regretter le foutoir des débuts mais faut arrêter avec ces arguments. Pour avoir acheté le jeu peu avant le changement je n'ai absolument pas regretté ma première partie.

D'ailleurs, 



> Mais au fait, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> une des conditions pour déclencher une crise de fin de partie n'est pas de faire des recherches sur le Jump Drive
> 
>  ? Du coup comment elle va se déclencher ?


La tech est toujours présente et permet toujours un déplacement par bonds. Elle s'accompagne par contre de gros malus (cooldown et malus au combat, mouvement après le jump) et la portée n'est pas dingue. 
Et du coup, contrairement à ce qu'on m'avait répondu ici à l'époque, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi les mods ne pourraient pas intégrer un système de Jump Drive accessible dès le départ pour faire plaisir aux masochistes et nostalgiques de la première heure.

----------


## Turgon

A priori tu auras du commerce qui va passer par ces corridors, donc tu seras forcé de les utiliser. Et je ne parle pas de l'aspect militaire avec certains systèmes qui te filent des bonus/malus à des composants et qui du coupe deviennent quasi inutiles si tu peux les contourner.

Après, t'en auras toujours qui râlent, j'en ai vu sur les forums PDX se plaindre de ne plus pouvoir placer leurs bâtiments case par case, planète par planète avec l'update qui s'annonce. C'est juste incompréhensible à mes yeux, mais je ne vais pas partir en croisade là-dessus, les gens connaissent déjà mon opinion sur Stellaris à l'heure actuelle...  ::trollface::

----------


## xlight111x

> Quelqu'un pour expliquer l'histoire des hyperlane?
> De ce que j'ai compris, avant on pouvait aller n'importe ou, ce qui fait que tout était chaos rendant les défenses d'empire hyper tordu (avoir des flottes un peu partout pour éviter de se faire attaquer en traitre) alors qu'aujourd'hui, ils ont crée des routes et donc des goulets d'étranglement forçant les joueurs à verrouiller certaines zones histoire de controler les déplacements des ennemis potentiels.


En gros avant on avait :
La distortion : possibilité d'allers vers n'importe quel système à portée de nos vaisseaux, mais avec l'inconvénient que les vaisseaux devait charger leur moteur avec le saut, puis étaient ensuite immobiles pendant un certain temps après le saut.

Les trous de vers : Il fallait construire une station à trou de vers qui permettait de "téléporter" nos vaisseaux vers tout système à portée de ladite station, avec juste un temps de recharge (ya pas le débuff de la distortion quand on arrive).
Utile pour aller du point A au point C sans devoir passer par le point B. Par contre le déplacement d'un système vers un autre ne peut se faire QUE si une station à trou de vers est présente, ce qui fait que si on veut passer de C à B, on est obligé de retourner au point A où se trouve la station pour ENSUITE pouvoir aller sur B (je sais pas si je suis clair). 

L'hyperlane : en gros au lieu de pouvoir se déplacer dans n'importe quelle direction, tous les systèmes sont reliés entre eux par des "couloirs", ce qui rends la navigation plus restreinte et plus prévisible pour l'adversaire. Et ya juste un temps de charge à l'aller (que je trouve plus rapide que la distortion).

J'avais une préférence pour les trou de vers, mais j'avoue que voir les ennemis s'enfuir en 2s sous mon nez parce qu'ils avaient l'hyperlane était vachement frustrant.
Du coup pour les guerres je me contentait d'amener un seul vaisseau au milieu d'un système adverse pour qu'il ramène sa flotte, attiré par l’Appât. Ensuite je les faisait promener dans le système tandis que ma flotte principale arrivait pour les défoncer, en espérant que l'ennemi n'ai pas le temps de prendre la fuite.

----------


## silence

> A priori tu auras du commerce qui va passer par ces corridors, donc tu seras forcé de les utiliser. Et je ne parle pas de l'aspect militaire avec certains systèmes qui te filent des bonus/malus à des composants et qui du coupe deviennent quasi inutiles si tu peux les contourner.


Rien de disponible en vanilla, ce sont eux qui réclament un système de déplacement réaliste au détriment du gameplay.  ::trollface::

----------


## Turgon

> Rien de disponible en vanilla, ce sont eux qui réclament un système de déplacement réaliste au détriment du gameplay.


Ça me désole qu'on puisse sérieusement présenter le réalisme d'un jeu SF comme un argument.

----------


## Oor-tael

Il faut prendre le terme "réalisme" au sens bien plus vague de "crédibilité". On aime se plonger dans de la SF parce qu'on y croit, parce qu'on s'y projette. Donc lorsqu'une décision bassement matérielle vient arbitrairement casser la crédibilité et la richesse d'un univers, ça passe forcément mal. 

Je comprends que le principe de la rupture technologique soit un enfer pour l'équilibrage d'un gameplay. Mais quand on a commencé sur une voie, si l'immersion est importante*, on a intérêt à avoir une putain de bonne raison pour tout casser. Et là, comme d'autres, je trouve qu'ils ont franchement manqué de courage en allant vers une simplification grossière avec ce rétropédalage. Après nous avoir alléchés avec quelque chose d'unique et de courageux, le retour en arrière est franchement amer.


* justement sur l'immersion, pour eux qui ont fait le choix d'un gameplay bac-à-sable à histoires, plutôt que d'un gameplay compétitif à la Civilization, ce choix est d'autant moins compréhensible. On aurait eu un jeu calibré et équilibré pour une vraie compétition à la Civ, ok, j'aurais pu comprendre… Mais avec leur orientation assumée d'immersion, je trouve ça juste nul.

----------


## silence

Sauf que là tu mélanges immersion en jeu et impression induite par un choix d'équilibrage, une politique du studio, un aveu de faiblesse dans le développement. En continuant en plus à invoquer une certaine crédibilité de SF tout à fait subjective.
La "putain de bonne raison" est justement qu'une telle différence de déplacement est impossible à équilibrer et reste inintéressante quand il s'agit de se courir les uns après les autres pendant des heures. Chaque guerre était un foutu calvaire à micromanager, chose qui avait plus tendance à me faire Alt+F4 qu'à m'immerger. Pour un GSG immersif ça la fout plutôt mal je trouve. 
Et c'est sacrément courageux de mettre en oeuvre des patchs de cette envergure. Au final ils ont quasiment conservé tous les modes de déplacement (lane, portail et jump) mais les ont intégrés dans une progression technologique et ont équilibré le tout.

----------


## Megiddo

> Sauf que là tu mélanges immersion en jeu et impression induite par un choix équilibrage, une politique du studio. 
> La "putain de bonne raison" est justement qu'une telle différence de déplacement est impossible à équilibrer et reste inintéressante quand il s'agit de se courir les uns après les autres pendant des heures. Chaque guerre était un foutu calvaire à micromanager, chose qui a plus tendance à me faire Alt+F4 qu'à m'immerger. Pour un GSG immersif ça la fout plutôt mal je trouve. 
> Et c'est sacrément courageux de mettre en oeuvre des patchs de cette envergure.


C'est sûr, à titre personnel et par rapport à des considérations de pur équilibrage, je préfère également que tous soient contraints d'utiliser le même mode de déplacement, avec parfois des bonus (les trous de ver) ou des actions très ponctuelles (comme le saut avec recharge). 

Au moins ça remet l'équilibrage à plat, donne une visibilité appréciable sur les stratégies de placement en early, en mid, les bonnes alliances à faire, les bonnes "régions" à viser, défendre ou claim pour se libérer des passages, s'ouvrir des portions de map…etc. Là dessus, le nouveau système est bien meilleur, indiscutablement. Plus équilibré. Mais tellement plus prévisible.

Néanmoins, bien que je trouve également cette décision très rationnelle et finalement courageuse, pour l'avoir mise en place bien après la sortie du jeu...Ben...Faut quand même bien reconnaître qu'elle sape aussi tout le côté immersif qu'il y aurait à évoluer dans un espace "libre", sans les starlanes pour nous castrer ou nous imposer des attaques qui seront forcément anticipables par la défense bien plus facilement que dans un espace qui serait représenté d'un seul tenant. En plus la représentation est plane pourtant, il n'y a pas de mouvements "en profondeur" comme dans un Homeworld. 

D'un autre côté, les systèmes sont relativement petits et on se retrouve là-aussi à portée de tir très rapidement, sans vraiment de possibilités de manœuvre ou de contournements, d'opportunités de splitter utilement, si ce n'est en suivant un long chemin détourné fait de ces Starlanes. Il n'y a jamais eu beaucoup de micro à sortir dans ce jeu (ça n'est pas le but premier, j'entends bien), sinon pour quelques roulements de troupes ou mouvements spéciaux qui sortent rarement, mais là aussi, c'est un élément qui sape aussi presque toute technique/liberté de gameplay qu'il serait possible d'implémenter pour la partie "Xterminate". Voire même sur le Xplore, le Xpand et le Xploit. Dans les faits, le combat se limite à équiper judicieusement ses flottes et à avoir les plus gros chiffres, schématiquement. Le gameplay se limite à du blob contre blob et les Starlanes, les petits systèmes, jouent aussi une part non négligeable dans ce résultat.

En gros, c'est simple : Là où finalement ils ont pris le parti de copier un Sins of a Solar Empire pour la représentation de l'espace et les possibilités de mouvement, à mon sens beaucoup de gens auraient largement préféré voir un système repris d'un Haegemonia ou d'un Distant Worlds Universe. Je pense que quelque part c'est ce qu'Oor-tael souligne avec son post.

----------


## Anonyme899

> La "putain de bonne raison" est justement qu'une telle différence de déplacement est impossible à équilibrer et reste inintéressante quand il s'agit de se courir les uns après les autres pendant des heures.


Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas joué à SotS.  :;):

----------


## Volcano

SotS est en tour par tour alors que Stellaris est en temps réel. Les devs de Stellaris l'ont eux-mêmes souligné en ajoutant, et je suis d'accord avec eux sur ce point, que si l'existence de plusieurs technologies FTL est facile à gérer en tour par tour, cela devient un cauchemar en temps réel.  :;):

----------


## Kompre

Quoi que l'on préfère: le système libre pété ou le système hyperlane plus restrictif, c'est dur de parler d'une amélioration. Dans tous les cas le jeu a revu ses ambitions à la baisse. Et fait moins que ce qu'il proposait. C'est peut-être pour un mieux, mais c'est quand même une réduction. Et c'est un peu triste.

Maintenant si c'est bien ou si c'est mal, c'est dur à dire. D'un côté c'est courageux d'avoir pris une décision forte comme ca quitte à déplaire. Ca montre une volonté réelle de réparer le jeu. Par contre, c'est un peu décevant en terme d'ambition et de créativité. Je comprends bien le soucis que les flottes arrivent de tous les côtés, mais il doit bien avoir un moyen de rendre ca plus équilibré sans fermer l'espace dans toutes les directions. Déjà à commencer par un véritable système d'information et d'espionnage. Et un système de logistique qui justifierai qu'on se déplace plus vite dans son propre empire (avec des voies stellaires ou je sais pas quoi). 

Dans tous les cas, personnellement ca me laisse le goût amer de mécanique superficielle rajoutée pour vendre. Dans le genre de quand Civilization Beyond Earth te propose de changer d'exoplanète, alors que tu as la même merde gris-verte partout avec les même bestioles.

----------


## Anonyme899

> SotS est en tour par tour alors que Stellaris est en temps réel. Les devs de Stellaris l'ont eux-mêmes souligné en ajoutant, et je suis d'accord avec eux sur ce point, que si l'existence de plusieurs technologies FTL est facile à gérer en tour par tour, cela devient un cauchemar en temps réel.


Mouhahaha.

La réalité c'est qu'un dev limite ces couts en restant dans les sentiers battus. C'est juste qu'on donne une orientation différente au jeu en fonction du mode de jeu. Le temps réel est plus prompt à l'action, le tour par tour plus prompt à la gestion. 
Après t'as une question de charge CPU et c'est surtout là que plusieurs mode FTL vont impacter l'IA, parce qu'elle devra faire tourner un set de script plus lourd pour gérer 3 FTL.

Si tu veux, faire en sorte que les trois FTL tournent ensemble c'est possible. Et en reprenant la même idée de fond que SotS. 
Des hivers en gate
Des humains en hyperlane 
et des tarka en warp.

Le tout avec un inconvénient majeur en regard de l'avantage. T'es pas obligé de faire un wormhole qui traverse la moitié de la galaxie d'un coup par exemple. Un wormhole avec juste 75 de portée, ca aurait bien limité les sauts directement dans la capitale. T'es pas obligé non plus de faire un warp qui peut passer 5 ou 6 systèmes comme ça. Par exemple tu peux mettre le prix d'un moteur warp beaucoup plus cher qu'un moteur hyperlane. Les façons de travailler la chose sont infinies. Mais faut travailler les choses au fur et à mesure et créer trois gameplays propre à chaque déplacement. C'est pas simple et ca demande du boulot, donc du temps. Et ca c'est peut-être très compliqué pour eux à trouver.

En choisissant de ne rester que dans l'hyperlane Wiz a choisit de rester sur le commercialement prouvé sans travailler plus avant la chose, et ca lui simplifie de loin la vie.  C'est la technique de l'amputation. Ca marche bien pour éviter et résoudre définitivement les problèmes par contre ca appauvrit.  


C'est comme avec les tiles. Il y a plein de choses à faire avec les tiles. Tu peux faire un superbe jeu de gestion de ressource. Au début on avait plusieurs mods qui permettait de jouer à ça, aujourd'hui il ne reste que l'alphamod qui approche un peu la méthode. Le truc c'est que le design est écrit avec "priorité1 : faire la guerre". Donc Wiz te sort le nez de tes planètes en justifiant celà parce que "tu comprends les pops nani-nana". Ton choix sera restreint par amputation (on ampute les tiles, donc plus de placement possible) et limité à gonfler des chiffres. "Excel: the game" en gros. 


 Après ce ne sont pas des voleurs. Quand Wiz ampute, il va essayer de mettre un joli emplatre pour éviter que le client se sente floué.

----------


## Megiddo

> SotS est en tour par tour alors que Stellaris est en temps réel.


Sins of a solar empire, du tour par tour?  ::huh:: 

Ca a toujours été un pur temps réel. La mécanique est très proche de celle de Stellaris. Par contre le combat est meilleur.




> Par contre, c'est un peu décevant en terme d'ambition et de créativité. Je comprends bien le soucis que les flottes arrivent de tous les côtés, mais il doit bien avoir un moyen de rendre ca plus équilibré sans fermer l'espace dans toutes les directions. Déjà à commencer par un véritable système d'information et d'espionnage. Et un système de logistique qui justifierai qu'on se déplace plus vite dans son propre empire (avec des voies stellaires ou je sais pas quoi).


En structurant les tiers et surtout les ranges, principalement. En les allongeant. Ranges de détection, d'attaque, les vitesses de déplacement, la portée des bases défensives ou de déploiement des strike crafts..etc…Mais en fin de compte ça les obligerait à créer un vrai gameplay de combat également, en plus de proposer le cadre spatial représenté d'un seul tenant. Plein de jeux, y compris des anciens, prouvent que c'est faisable. Aujourd'hui, ce système est presque uniquement une bataille de chiffres, de statistiques, sans réel besoin de micro derrière. C'est dommage effectivement. 

Peut-être pour Stellaris 2. ::ninja::

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Sins of a solar empire, du tour par tour? 
> Ca a toujours été un pur temps réel. La mécanique est très proche de celle de Stellaris. Par contre le combat est meilleur.


Je pense qu'il parlait de Sword of the Stars qui propose des factions avec des types de déplacements différents et qui est en tour par tour.

----------


## Megiddo

Ah ok, my bad.  ::zzz::

----------


## Helix

Moi je m'en fiche, je faisais toutes mes parties en hyperlane depuis la sortie du jeu !

----------


## Kruos

Vous pouvez débattre sans fin sur les qualités et défauts de ces changements de direction successifs, reste que la réalité des chiffres est sans appel : les joueurs se barrent. Y a jamais eu aussi 'peu' de joueurs et la courbe continue à chuter inexorablement. Et ce malgré la hype artificielle et les multiples patchs/DLCs sortis pour soutenir les amputations de la 2.0.

https://steamcharts.com/app/281990#All

Quelques part c'est rassurant.  ::P:

----------


## Helix

J'ai du mal à voir une "chute inexorable" dans ces courbes.

----------


## Gigax

Boarf je trouve pas qu’il y ait une baisse si impressionnante. Le fait que moins de joueur jouent maintenant vu les annonces et les changements majeurs prévus, c’est pas surprenant. J’ai pas du tout envie de jouer aujourd’hui quand je sais ce qu’il va arriver. Et j’acheterai probablement l’extansion à la sortie.

edit : et puis si tu compare avec HoI4 ou EU4, les courbes sont assez similaires sauf qu’aux sorties des DLC, le pic de joueur est plus impressionnant pour Stellaris. Après c’est un jeu plus « casu » si on peut dire.

----------


## Da-Soth

J'ai repris une partie et ça me fait comme à la sortie du jeu. Il me reste une quarantaine d'années avant la crise end-game, je possède la moitié de la Galaxie, à part les Fallen contre lesquels j'ai aucune chance, il n'existe aucune menace, j'appuie sur des flèches jaunes quand j'entends "your construction has been completed" et je me fais chier. Ca va faire comme les autres fois, je vais jamais terminer cette foutue partie.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

@Kruos Quand tu dis "les joueurs se barrent. Y a jamais eu aussi 'peu' de joueurs et la courbe continue à chuter inexorablement.", tu compares des périodes comparable (juillet-aout par ex) d'année en année ou juste les derniers mois par rapport au plus grand pic observable dans les chiffres? Parce que je comprends pas comment tu arrives à ta conclusion... La courbe ressemble quand même sacrément au comportement "normal" d'un jeu qui vieillit tranquillement en recevant des MAJ de temps en temps...

----------


## The Number 9

Bon et puis surtout, Paradox n'est vraiment d'accord avec cette affirmation.
Johan disait récemment sur twitter un truc comme quoi Stellaris était leur jeu qui se maintenait le mieux actuellement.

Même si, quand j'ai réessayé une énième fois, je me suis emmerdé comme d'hab.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> @Kruos Quand tu dis "les joueurs se barrent. Y a jamais eu aussi 'peu' de joueurs et la courbe continue à chuter inexorablement.", tu compares des périodes comparable (juillet-aout par ex) d'année en année ou juste les derniers mois par rapport au plus grand pic observable dans les chiffres? Parce que je comprends pas comment tu arrives à ta conclusion... La courbe ressemble quand même sacrément au comportement "normal" d'un jeu qui vieillit tranquillement en recevant des MAJ de temps en temps...


Reste que ca justifie d'etre un peu inquiet vis-a-vis du developpement du jeu... et qu'on comprend du coup pourquoi une version consoles doit voir le jour.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Reste que ca justifie d'etre un peu inquiet vis-a-vis du developpement du jeu... et qu'on comprend du coup pourquoi une version consoles doit voir le jour.


Qu'est ce qui justifie d'être inquiet? Vous pouvez au moins m'expliquer ce qui vous pose problème? Parce que les chiffres parlent pas d'eux même là:

On a un pic d'utilisation au moment d'une mise à jour. Il est un peu plus petit que le plus gros mais pas de beaucoup. Puis une période de creux pendant la période estivale... Comme toute les périodes estivales depuis le lancement. En outre, cet été a vue légèrement plus d'activité que l'année précédente...

----------


## The Number 9

> Reste que ca justifie d'etre un peu inquiet vis-a-vis du developpement du jeu... et qu'on comprend du coup pourquoi une version consoles doit voir le jour.


Encore une fois, Paradox (l'autre) n'arrête pas de s'enorgueillir de l'état du jeu, de son succès encore actuel et qui se maintient.
La version console vient d'être annoncée mais c'est un projet qui date de bien avant tout ça (le portage n'a pas débuté hier). Je ne suis pas sûr que ton lien de causalité soit le bon.

En fait, Para rêve de se lancer sur console sur ses produits phares. Ils ont fait ça avec Cities Skylines (seulement éditeur, mais Colossal Order est un studio très proche) et se lancent enfin avec un jeu PDS.
Cela faisait déjà quelques années qu'ils parlaient d'aller voir du côté des consoles si il y avait une place à prendre. Le gros projet RPG aurait sûrement été le 1er dessus.
Là ils tentent avec le jeu qui a rencontré le plus de succès pour profiter d'une hype (et d'une fanbase qui va "vendre" le jeu) importante.

----------


## Drakkoone

> et d'une fanbase qui va "vendre" le jeu


Rien n'est moins sûr, sur Steam à peine plus d'un utilisateur sur deux recommande le jeu depuis la 2.0.

----------


## Kruos

> Qu'est ce qui justifie d'être inquiet? Vous pouvez au moins m'expliquer ce qui vous pose problème? Parce que les chiffres parlent pas d'eux même là:
> 
> On a un pic d'utilisation au moment d'une mise à jour. Il est un peu plus petit que le plus gros mais pas de beaucoup. Puis une période de creux pendant la période estivale... Comme toute les périodes estivales depuis le lancement. En outre, cet été a vue légèrement plus d'activité que l'année précédente...


C'est pourtant assez limpide si tu compares les bases de joueurs stabilisées (hors transitoires / effet patchs/DLCs) : en 1.9 on atteignait quasi 20k joueurs en dec17/jan18 avec une tendance à la hausse constante, alors qu'en post 2.0 c'est la débandade avec une tendance à la baisse - constante elle aussi, pour tomber désormais à 12k.

Comme dit précédemment, les chiffres parlent d'eux-même.

----------


## Helix

Hey, on est en aout, c'est normal que le nb de joueur diminue ! Regarde ce nb en aout sur les autres années : il est même plus faible.

----------


## Volcano

> C'est pourtant assez limpide si tu compares les bases de joueurs stabilisées (hors transitoires / effet patchs/DLCs) : en 1.9 on atteignait quasi 20k joueurs en dec17/jan18 avec une tendance à la hausse constante, alors qu'en post 2.0 c'est la débandade avec une tendance à la baisse - constante elle aussi, pour tomber désormais à 12k.
> 
> Comme dit précédemment, les chiffres parlent d'eux-même.


Mais comme dit précédemment aussi, ta logique est tordue. On est en été, la période de l'année où beaucoup de gens partent en vacances à la plage, à la montagne. Il se baignent, font de la randonnée, visitent des musées et des tas d'autres choses pendant lesquelles ils ne sont pas devant leur PC à jouer à Stellaris.  ::P:

----------


## Sysco

> Vous pouvez débattre sans fin sur les qualités et défauts de ces changements de direction successifs, reste que la réalité des chiffres est sans appel : les joueurs se barrent. Y a jamais eu aussi 'peu' de joueurs et la courbe continue à chuter inexorablement. Et ce malgré la hype artificielle et les multiples patchs/DLCs sortis pour soutenir les amputations de la 2.0.
> 
> https://steamcharts.com/app/281990#All
> 
> Quelques part c'est rassurant.


July 2018	9,590.2   l  June 2018	11,188.2
July 2017	7,894.7   l  June 2017	9,775.9	
July 2016	6,581.6   l  June 2016	9,104.5	
 La blague tes chiffres sans appel ....

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> C'est pourtant assez limpide


J'aime être pris au sérieux...

Aaahh... Oui... Mais non en fait, c'est moi: je suis désolé j'avais pas compris que tu avais fait une faute de frappe en rédigeant tes messages. C'est pas des k mais des i qu'il faut mettre pour les nombres imaginaires.  ::trollface:: 




> si tu compares les bases de joueurs stabilisées (hors transitoires / effet patchs/DLCs) : en 1.9 on atteignait quasi 20k joueurs en dec17/jan18 avec une tendance à la hausse constante, alors qu'en post 2.0 c'est la débandade avec une tendance à la baisse - constante elle aussi, pour tomber désormais à 12k.
> 
> Comme dit précédemment, les chiffres parlent d'eux-même.


Donc pour identifier des chiffres sur la base des utilisateurs fiables, tu utilises les chiffres de pic de fréquentation? Genre ceux qui peuvent être dû à un des promo/demo, le hasard, le temps qui fait? A moins que cela soit pour rendre les chiffres plus alarmants? C'est sur que dire qu'il y a une différence de 8k (pic) ça fait tout de suite plus flipper que de constater une différence de 1k-1.5k (moyenne)... Ha et oui... Jamais pas noté la précision très objectives des arrondis: 16 446/14 171 deviennent 12k et 17 326 devient 20k... Bon ok, il y a aussi 19 663 qui devient 20k... Un sur quatre : c'est déjà pas mal. :P

Je vais pas encore revenir sur le fait que tu ne regardes que la période qui t'intéresse, ça été redit juste au dessus. Néanmoins, si tu ne doutes pas de ton approche, considère le fait suivant: Si je compare les chiffres de mai 2018 à ceux de décembre 2017, je constate que les changements de la 2.0 sont massivement appréciés car le jeu présente des pics d'utilisation de presque +100%!! D'autant plus que les mois observés sont éloignés du DLC: il passe avec succès l'analyse de la communauté sur le temps long.  ::trollface::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°122 sur la refonte des planètes (2/4) :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-of-4.1115992/

----------


## Tenebris

Manquerait plus qu'il sorte sur tablette...  ::ninja::

----------


## Sifr

> Manquerait plus qu'il sorte sur tablette...


Il fonctionne trés bien sur un écran tactile de PC  ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Manquerait plus qu'il sorte sur tablette...


Para voyait 2 axes de développement pour les prochaines années (à partir de l'entrée en bourse).
Les consoles et les mobiles. Vivement Stellaris sur iphone.  ::ninja::

----------


## Paradox

> Il fonctionne trés bien sur un écran tactile de PC


C'etait mieux avant.  ::ninja::

----------


## IriK

> C'etait mieux avant.


Star Wars Empire at War !!!!! Veux  :Vibre:

----------


## Kruos

> Manquerait plus qu'il sorte sur tablette...


Je serais pas surpris qu'une version soit déjà en cours de dev.  ::P:

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Comme tous les 3 à 6 mois j'ai relancé une partie, il manque encore des pans de jeu mais en jouant des robots (assimilateurs) avec toutes les storylines et anomalies inédites que je découvre j'ai passé un excellent early. En terme de narration, sentiment de découverte, exploration, ils ont quand même atteint quelque chose c'est un vrai plaisir. Arrive la phase plus statique ou on va voir si je m'accroche ou si je meurs d'ennui comme d'hab mais je crois au potentiel de Stellaris.

----------


## Darkath

Le bonheur n'est plus l'alpha et l'omega de la productivité, mais entraine une cascade d'effets via la stabilité et la criminalité (nouvelles stats).

Ce qui fait qu'un empire faché/facho peut maintenir de pops de classe inférieure productives même si elles sont pas contentes vu que le bonheur n'est plus qu'un levier pour maintenir une planète stable. 
Bourrer la planète de flics, ça marche aussi. Allez hop, au goulag !

----------


## Nuka

Chouette, je vais pouvoir mettre en place ma propre République interstellaire de Gilead  :B):

----------


## Darkath

> Chouette, je vais pouvoir mettre en place ma propre République interstellaire de Gilead


Non, tu peux génocider les aliens, mais pas discriminer les femmes  :^_^: 

Par contre rien ne t'empêche de forcer des aliens à tentacules (ou des robots selons les gouts) à être des serviteurs de compagnie avec le job spécifique associé  ::trollface::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°123 sur la refonte des planètes (3/4) :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-of-4.1116917/

----------


## Darkath

> Journal de dev n°123 sur la refonte des planètes (3/4) :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-of-4.1116917/





> there will also be other ways to manage Crime, possibly including ways to* integrate the criminal enterprises as a fixture in your society* (the exact details on this is still very much something that's a work in progress).


 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

ça plus les jobs de criminels c'est du génie

Les mods qui vont pouvoir être créés a partir de ce système de pops/jobs aussi  :Bave:

----------


## Nuka

> Non, tu peux génocider les aliens, mais pas discriminer les femmes 
> 
> Par contre rien ne t'empêche de forcer des aliens à tentacules (ou des robots selons les gouts) à être des serviteurs de compagnie avec le job spécifique associé


Il n'y a pas un skin de robot à tentacules dispo pour être un rogue servitor ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Oor-tael

> Journal de dev n°123 sur la refonte des planètes (3/4) :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-of-4.1116917/


Tiens tiens tiens, Amenities et Housing... ça me dit quelque chose... Mais dans quel 4X récent j'ai vu ça, voyons...?  ::rolleyes::  
Après, tant mieux, je suis pour le pillage des bonnes idées !

----------


## Darkath

> Tiens tiens tiens, Amenities et Housing... ça me dit quelque chose... Mais dans quel 4X récent j'ai vu ça, voyons...?  
> Après, tant mieux, je suis pour le pillage des bonnes idées !


Oui sauf que ça n'a rien a voir et civilization 6 c'est de la chiasse en barre

----------


## Oor-tael

> Oui sauf que ça n'a rien a voir et civilization 6 c'est de la chiasse en barre


Diantre ! 
Je ne comprends pas trop comment des variables de _Housing & Amenities_ influençant la stabilité d'une planète n'auraient rien à voir avec des variables de _Housing & Amenities_ influençant la stabilité d'une ville, mais bon... J'ai peut-être le cerveau qui déconne. Ça doit être cohérent avec le fait que je trouve Civ6 franchement bon !  ::wacko::

----------


## Darkath

le housing de civ6 est juste un hard cap sur la population de tes villes ça n'influence rien d'autre que la croissance de la pop. Pas de notion de stabilité ou quoi qui rentre en jeu. Une ville qui a trop de pop ne croit plus et c'est tout. Y'a pas de dynamique.
Les amenities sont directement lieés au bonheur sans vraiment de dynamique intéressante non plus soit t'en a et t'as un bonus de croissance et de prod, soit t'en a pas assez et ils sont pas content. La encore pas de stabilité ou d'autre variables qui sont influencées.

Mais globalement t'as aucun gameplay intéressant avec ces trucs. Faut juste t'assurer que ce soit tout le temps positif pour chacune de tes villes. 

Bref peut être que c'est inspiré mais l'implémentation et l'objectif de ces features n'ont rien à voir.

----------


## Kompre

> le housing de civ6 est juste un hard cap sur la population de tes villes ça n'influence rien d'autre que la croissance de la pop. Pas de notion de stabilité ou quoi qui rentre en jeu. Une ville qui a trop de pop ne croit plus et c'est tout. Y'a pas de dynamique.
> Les amenities sont directement lieés au bonheur sans vraiment de dynamique intéressante non plus soit t'en a et t'as un bonus de croissance et de prod, soit t'en a pas assez et ils sont pas content. La encore pas de stabilité ou d'autre variables qui sont influencées.
> 
> Mais globalement t'as aucun gameplay intéressant avec ces trucs. Faut juste t'assurer que ce soit tout le temps positif pour chacune de tes villes. 
> 
> Bref peut être que c'est inspiré mais l'implémentation et l'objectif de ces features n'ont rien à voir.


Ouais. Après j'attendrais de voir ce qu'ils vont faire sur Stellaris avant de louer le système. La description est alléchante, mais ca ca a jamais été un problème avec ce jeu. J'attends de voir un vrai système intéressant, riche et fonctionnel.

Sur Civ 6 c'est vrai que ca casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, mais au moins ca marche, et ca sert d'objectif de recherche / construction si tu veux jouer avec une stratégie de grosses villes. Je dirais pas que c'est de la merde. C'est simple et ca fait ce qu'on lui demande.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Bref peut être que c'est inspiré


Si tu relis calmement ce que j'ai écrit, tu verras que je n'en disais pas davantage  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°124 sur la refonte des planètes (4/4) :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-of-4.1117775/

Le prochain DD sera sur le marché galactique.  ::):

----------


## Janer

> Le prochain DD sera sur le marché galactique.


 ::love::

----------


## IriK

Ce jeu  :tired: 
Dans la continuité de ma partie de fanatique pacifique (autans continuer jusqu'à avoir le maximum de succès possible  ::P: ), j'essais d'augmenté la flotte fédérale, sauf que biensûr il y a un couac…

Lorsque j'active le renforcement de flotte, je découvre que le panneau de gestion de flotte ne gère pas les modèles de vaisseaux fédéraux et me retrouve donc avec plein de vaisseaux qui font dépasser ma limite !!!  :Boom: 
Et même en rajoutant manuellement un vaisseau de chaque modèle adéquat dans la flotte, me retrouve avec le même problème  :Vibre:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Journal de dev n°124 sur la refonte des planètes (4/4) :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-of-4.1117775/
> 
> Le prochain DD sera sur le marché galactique.





> they do not produce Trade Value and have no *internal trade routes (more on this in a later DD)*


 :Boom:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°125 sur le marché galactique :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...arket.1119230/

----------


## Anonyme899

> Journal de dev n°125 sur le marché galactique :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...arket.1119230/


Ca vend pas du rêve  ::XD::

----------


## Oor-tael

Ouais... C'est sympatoche, mais ça passe un peu à côté de ce que l'on attendait. D'ailleurs le premier commentaire est significatif...
On voit bien, à force, qu'ils ont une mentalité de joueur solo bac-à-sable qui aime construire, qui aime vivre sa vie, et pas de joueur compétitif qui aime battre ses concurrents, leur faire des coups tordus, etc.

----------


## IriK

> D'ailleurs le premier commentaire est significatif...


Le second un peu moins  :^_^:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°126 sur les secteurs et les factions :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...n-2-2.1120288/

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

C'est fort bien tout ça.




> Hapchazzard said: ↑
> Will there be a 'de jure sectors' mapmode? Also, now that sectors will be more stable political entities rather than something you can redraw/abolish at whim, are there plans for the future to make them act more like vassals in CK2 (in the sense of the local government having it's own interests it might pursue/local fleets/etc.)?
> 			
> 		
> 
> I definitely think we could do a lot more with sectors now that they have borders the players can't redraw at whim, but no concrete plans at the moment.


Bien bien.




> "It's also possible that governors might get a small budget each month based on economic strength of sector even if you don't send them resources."
> 
> It will be kind of weird if sector governors get their budget from nowhere.:eek:
> 			
> 		
> 
> It wouldn't be 'from nowhere', more like local taxes. Your empire stockpile does not represent all economic activity in your empire, as next dev diary should make clear.
> 
> For example, one idea I have for the Feudal Realm civic (but I'm not promising there will be time for) is to have governors be way more autonomous, but have a fairly large income of their own.


 :Cafe2:

----------


## Railgun

> Next week we're continuing to talk about the Le Guin update, on the topic of Trade Value and Trade Routes


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Oor-tael

Les routes commerciales, allez cette fois c'est la bonne. On y croit !

----------


## Teddy28

Et en Français : https://www.mundusbellicus.fr/571004...rs-et-factions

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Dev diary du jour - Trade value & trade routes : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...outes.1121266/

 :Mellow2:

----------


## Nelfe

Que du bon ce DLC je sens.

----------


## Mad-T

> Dev diary du jour - Trade value & trade routes : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...outes.1121266/


C'est très très appétissant !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Voici quelques hecto-litres de bave pour ce dev diary.  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Turgon

Je me demande ce qu'ils vont finir par montrer. Ils sont encore loin de la fin, sachant qu'ils ne savent pas s'ils vont autoriser d'autres points de collecte du trade, de récupérer autre chose que de l'énergie avec ce trade, ou dans un autre dev diary, s'ils vont modifier les idées/civics/je sais plus le nom féodales pour rendre les secteurs plus autonomes. A force, ils vont sans doute faire des DD "définitifs" de mécaniques du jeu.

----------


## Enyss

Je parie pour une date de sortie le 22 janvier 2019, pour commémorer l'anniversaire de la disparition de Le Guin

----------


## Darkath

Ouais, ils sortiront rien en décembre, et novembre ça me parait court.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°129 sur les modifications des traditions :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...dates.1123421/

Le prochain DD sur les nouvelles technologies.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°130 sur les technologies :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-guin.1124355/

A priori il y aura une annonce le 24/10 (15h CEST).

----------


## Janer

La prochaine extension aura pour thême les megacorporations! Avec le possibilité de construire des branches sur des planètes qui ne nous appartiennent pas, avec l'accord du propriétaire (ou pas) qui vont générer du trade, du crime et plein d'autres effets sympas!!!

Et Space Communism!

Et Space Church of Scientology!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Cool !  ::): 

L'annonce sur Steam : https://steamcommunity.com/games/281...98895740217139



Et la page du magasin Steam : https://store.steampowered.com/app/9...aris_MegaCorp/

----------


## Megiddo



----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°131 sur les MEGA-CORPORATIONS :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tions.1125380/

----------


## Ixarys

Merci pour le suivis des journaux de devs, c'est très appréciable !  :;): 

Le syndicat du crime capitaliste limite spiritualiste me titille bien.

----------


## Helix

Le cartel Hutt enfin jouable !  ::wub::

----------


## Adu

Perso ça me donne grave envie !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Merci pour le suivis des journaux de devs, c'est très appréciable !


Merci. C'est mon petit plaisir du jeudi après-midi.  ::):

----------


## Esprit

Bon bah hâte que ce dlc sorte... Cela m'a relancé la hype sur Stellaris !  :Bave: 
Vivement cette date de sortie, même si je pense malheureusement que ça sera en décembre...

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> Bon bah hâte que ce dlc sorte... Cela m'a relancé la hype sur Stellaris ! 
> Vivement cette date de sortie, même si je pense malheureusement que ça sera en décembre...


 Tu es très optimiste avec décembre, quand je vois depuis le temps qu'a été annoncé le DLC de HoI4...  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°132 sur les "cités-monde" et les mégastructures :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tures.1126335/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°133 sur les caravanes / les caravaniers :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...neers.1127291/
(j'adore le design des vaisseaux et des stations)

Le prochain DD sera sur le marché des esclaves (si j'ai bien compris).

----------


## Janer

> Journal de dev n°133 sur les caravanes / les caravaniers :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...neers.1127291/
> (j'adore le design des vaisseaux et des stations)
> 
> Le prochain DD sera sur le marché des esclaves (si j'ai bien compris).


Petite feature sympa. Parodie des Lootbox. J'espère que ça ne brisera pas trop l'immersion.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°134 sur le marché aux esclaves :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-more.1128640/

Le prochain DD sera sur les nouveautés pour le modding en 2.2.

*Edit :* par contre je suis un peu inquiet par ça :

Ils ont regroupé les 3 types de recherches ? Quelqu'un a une info la dessus ?
J'aime bien les 3 recherches en parallèle moi...

----------


## La Guigne

C'est que de l'affichage : quand ils survolent l'icone, tu as bien le détail par type de recherche  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Ah ouf merci.  ::):

----------


## Helix

Megacorp le 6 décembre !

----------


## Tenebris

Sympa le trailer. Je me demande dans quelle mesure l'agencement des cinématiques de Endless space 2 ne les aurait pas inspirés pour celle-là

----------


## Helix

Oui, je me suis dit exactement la même chose.

----------


## Asimof

Sympa ce trailer d'Endless Space 2 sur l'United Empire  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ahah on a tous eu la même réaction faut croire.  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

En tout cas bonne nouvelle ce 6 décembre, je l'attendais pas avant janvier

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ça me semble globalement en droite ligne des trailers qu'on a vu depuis Utopia. Ça s'étoffe à chaque itération (encore que celui d'Apocalypse était assez fort), mais la couleur reste la même. Je vois du coup plus de filiation avec les autres trailers Stellaris qu'avec Endless Space 2 perso (sauf si on parle du thème "speech corporate/propagande", pas spécialement exclusif à ES ou à Stellaris), mais YMMV.

Cool pour le 6 décembre, j'aurais pas cru voir arriver l'extension aussi tôt. On va espérer (à tort, évidemment, c'est PDX) qu'on aura pas de bugs trop gamebreaker au lancement.  ::siffle::

----------


## Helix

> Ça me semble globalement en droite ligne des trailers qu'on a vu depuis Utopia. Ça s'étoffe à chaque itération (encore que celui d'Apocalypse était assez fort), mais la couleur reste la même. Je vois du coup plus de filiation avec les autres trailers Stellaris qu'avec Endless Space 2 perso (sauf si on parle du thème "speech corporate/propagande", pas spécialement exclusif à ES ou à Stellaris), mais YMMV.


Je crois que ce qui nous a frappé, c'est principalement la dissonance propagande / réalité, en particulier avec la même transition de la voix off enthousiaste vers le bas peuple misérable, via un travelling et un haut-parleur. C'est très proche de la cinématique d'Endless Space 2.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°135 sur les modifications et nouvelles possibilités de modding :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...n-2-2.1130525/

La semaine prochaine ont aura le patch-note complet de cette version 2.2.

----------


## La Guigne

6 décembre ?  :Mellow2: 

<Insérer un emoji aubergine>

----------


## Darkath

> 6 décembre ? 
> 
> <Insérer un emoji aubergine>


 :Coucou:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°136 : le bon gros patch note de cette 2.2 "Le Guin" :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...notes.1132161/

 ::):

----------


## Zarine

Pour information, l'embargo de preview est leve cette apres-midi 15h.
Je ferais surement un live sur ma chaine YT et Twitch vers 18h.

----------


## Munshine

Est-ce que tous les changements majeurs annoncés (cf pages précédentes )seront dans cette 2.2 ? Je perds le fil.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Est-ce que tous les changements majeurs annoncés (cf pages précédentes )seront dans cette 2.2 ? Je perds le fil.


Oui.

Extrait du patch note, sans achat du DLC:


Spoiler Alert! 



######################
# 2.2 ‘Le Guin’ Free Features
######################

* Added Simplified Chinese localization

* Removed planet/habitat tile system, replaced with districts, jobs

* Pops and Pop Jobs now belong to a social class (Pop Category) that determines their luxury needs. Social classes are ranked, and Pops that belong to a higher social class will refuse to take jobs belonging to a lower class until they demote over time

* Added unemployment for pops without suitable jobs, which lowers planetary stability if their living standards are low

* Added planetary housing, which is not a hard cap. Lack of sufficient housing causes planetary instability

* More dynamic pop growth system: populations can grow and decline based on their rights, living standards, immigration/emigration

* Added crime. Crime is generated by overcrowding and poor living conditions, and negatively affects planet stability. It can also generate events

* Added new and reworked planetary decisions and empire edicts

* Added new resource types (alloys, consumer goods, etc) which tie in to the economic simulation in many ways, diversifying the domestic activity of empires considerably

* Added the Internal Market, where resources can be converted into other resources at a cost

* Added the Galactic Market, in which all game resources can be bought and sold in open exchange between empires, with prices fluctuating based on supply and demand. This is formed when enough Empires are in contact with each other, replacing the Internal Market. Genocidal empires do not get access to the Galactic Market

* Added trade routes, where you can collect trade value from upgraded starbases and send it back to your trade capital to convert to wealth for your empire. Reworked piracy system to link in to this, and added a patrol order so your fleets can actively suppress piracy

* Added commercial pact diplomatic agreement, where the signatories gain trade value equal to 10% of the other party

* Added Administrative Cap based on owned systems, districts, and colonies. It is a soft cap that, when exceeded, applies scaling penalties to leader cost, edict cost, research speed, etc. This replaces the old system of static penalties based only on systems owned, and more accurately reflects the size and complexity of your empire. Administrative Cap can be increased with techs and ascension perks

* Introduced a new concept called Empire Cohesion. Empire Cohesion is increased by each owned system, and decreased by each external hyperlane connection and cut-off (non-owned) system inside your borders. If cohesion loss goes above cohesion gain, you will suffer penalties in the form of increased empire size and the corresponding costs it brings

* Added 9 new basic Mandates relating to your empire's internal economy

* Tweaked army display and ground combat screens, with improved army icons

* Reworked planetary bombardment to produce devastation, which damages housing, amenities, trade value, and pop growth. High devastation will ruin buildings and kill pops

* Reworked sectors to be automatically generated, removing the "mini-economies" and having them directly contribute to your empire stockpiles

* Reworked factions to always give an amount of influence based on their faction approval, rather than having a hard cutoff below which they would contribute nothing

* Reworked the Tradition Trees to synchronize with all the new systems

* Replaced authoritarian Caste System with Stratified Economy living standards: does not use slavery but has a similar effect (happy rulers, downtrodden masses). Authoritarians can still use species-wide slavery. Slaver guilds civic is now required to enslave own species

* Added alert messages for completing a Megastructure's intermediate upgrade steps

* Added a conclusion to the Strong Magnetic Field events

* Unity Ambitions are now a free feature, and no longer restricted to owners of Apocalypse

* Added new single star custom system options

* Created and implemented new SFX for Natural Wormholes which have been silent until now. No more.

* Since the Chinorr have become a Megacorporation, replaced them in non-Megacorp games with a new prescripted empire, the Glebsig Foundation

* Added technology Resort Worlds that unlocks the ability to designate a colony as a Resort World. This colony will be unable to have districts and most buildings built on it, but will increase amenities and immigration pull across the empire.

* Added tech for Penal Colony worlds which have high crime rates but decrease crime on other planets

* Added a tech for slaver empires to designate a world as a Thrall-World. Thrall-Worlds cannot support city districts or manufacturing/research buildings, but get vastly increased growth rate and access to special buildings and jobs for slaves

* Updated tutorial to explain the new systems

* Added the multiplayer observer mode from the 2.1.4 beta to the default game version

* Deploy Hunter-Killer Drones decision can now be toggled on and off

* Added a game setup setting for how many habitable worlds are guaranteed to spawn near your starting system

* Research Agreements are now diplomatic actions, rather than being part of trade deals

* End game victory conditions reworked into a score system, tallying up your total empire accomplishment based on size, population, military, tech, federations, and many other measures

* Added some new Colony events.

* Civilian ships are now constructed at starbase rather than planets

* Added pop selection view to colony ship construction in starbases

* Colony ships can now be built populated with any species which you have a migration treaty with

* Colony ships built via the expansion planner will be automatically constructed at the starbase nearest the target planet

* Planets have a decision to stop pop growth, although this comes with a penalty to stability for regular empires.

* Blockers now generally reduce the usable districts on a planet, while clearing them often unlocks additional district types.

* Clearing Blockers can now also give one time bonuses, i.e. clearing a slum grants a pop.

* The homeworld of the First League is now an Ecumenopolis

* Notifications dealing with the player’s own empire are now marked with a golden yellow rim to distinguish them from those affecting only other empires

* Added 6 new corporate-themed empire flags

----------


## Munshine

Merci.




> Pour information, l'embargo de preview est leve cette apres-midi 15h.
> Je ferais surement un live sur ma chaine YT et Twitch vers 18h.


Je n'ai pas pu suivre le stream en entier. Mais tes explications du gameplay sont toujours aussi limpides. :;): 

Vivement le 6 décembre, cela a l'air alléchant.

----------


## fractguy

Ca a l'air d'etre du lourd ce patch, mais je me pose une question sur le end-game victory. Jusq'ici on était limité sur de la domination/expand assez basique , du coup est ce qu'enfin le * End game victory conditions reworked into a score system, tallying up your total empire accomplishment based on size, population, military, tech, federations, and many other measures* permet des approches un peu moins bourrines, ou est ce que c'est un gloubi-boulga générique qui change pas grand chose au final?

----------


## Lord of Pain



----------


## [dT] Moustik

*J-1* les gens !  :Bave:

----------


## Tiax

Je suis impatient. Chaque nouveau gros DLC a été l'occasion pour ouam de relancer une (longue) partie de Stellaris en profitant de tous les nouveaux ajouts, je compte bien ne pas faire mentir la tradition avec celui-ci.  ::):

----------


## Helix

> *J-1* les gens !


Yeah !!

----------


## Esprit

> Tu es très optimiste avec décembre, quand je vois depuis le temps qu'a été annoncé le DLC de HoI4...


L'optimisme paie souvent !  ::trollface::  (Oui je te réponds dix ans après. *Avait paumé ses logs*  ::ninja:: )




> *J-1* les gens !


Enfin, il était temps ! Alors les canards, vous allez commencer quel type d'empire ? Une corporation classique de mon côté, ne pas blob ça va changer la vie !  :Cigare:

----------


## Helix

> Enfin, il était temps ! Alors les canards, vous allez commencer quel type d'empire ? Une corporation classique de mon côté, ne pas blob ça va changer la vie !


Un cartel Hutt pour moi.

----------


## Esprit

> Un cartel Hutt pour moi.


Les corpos criminelles m'ont l'air bien puissantes en effet ! Sans doute que je tenterais l'aventure aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Joukov

> L'optimisme paie souvent !  (Oui je te réponds dix ans après. *Avait paumé ses logs* )



 Je bats ma coulpe j'ai aussi été très surpris de la précocité de cette sortie, tant mieux je vais essayer cette 2.2 au plus vite !  ::):

----------


## Tenebris

J'attends les retours à chaud du DLC mais... pas dit que je résiste longtemps  ::wub::

----------


## Esprit

> Je bats ma coulpe j'ai aussi été très surpris de la précocité de cette sortie, tant mieux je vais essayer cette 2.2 au plus vite !


On est deux.  ::wub:: 

Hâte aussi de voir ce que vont produire les mods comme Alphamod et compagnie.  :B):

----------


## Megiddo

C'est live.  ::): 

Un peu moins de 300 Mo pour le patch, hors extension.

----------


## Munshine

Le patch veut pas se télécharger chez moi.

----------


## Madvince

Les autres DLC sont conseillés avec Megacorp ?

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Le patch veut pas se télécharger chez moi.


Quitte Steam et relance-le, parfois ça aide à résoudre ce souci.

----------


## xexes

ya que chez moi que c'est tout peté ? genre je peux construire les batiments d'évenements direct*.......

----------


## frostphoenyx

Ça doit faire 6 mois au moins que j'ai pas touché au jeu, je capte plus rien. Ça a totalement changé le menu pour construire sur les planètes ?

----------


## Helix

Oui, depuis hier  ::P: 
(nouvelle version 2.2)

----------


## frostphoenyx

> Oui, depuis hier 
> (nouvelle version 2.2)


Ok lol merci. Faut que je m'y habitue.

----------


## Railgun

Bon, j'ai commencé une partie avec un empire méritocrate/technocrate basé sur les leaders (bonus à l'esperance de vie, au niveau max et  à la montée en experience). La nouvelle gestion d'empire est vraiment plaisante pour le moment. Pas évidente à optimiser, mais très sympa, e finalement avec plus d'ame que les tiles, étrangement, grâce a l'apparition des classes sociales et des metiers. Je suis sur qu'avec un peu de modding on peut même en faire une forme de Vicky de l'espace. 

Le fait de pouvoir favoriser certaines classes sociales, par exemple, permet de definir encore mieux le "roleplay" de l'empire, surtout que les niveaux de consommation augmentent aussi le pouvoir politique des classes ainsi favorisées (chez moi, academic privilege, ce sont les spécialistes qui tirent leur epingle du jeu)

On doit meme pouvoir se specialiser dans le commerce et les routes commerciales et acheter tout ce dont on a besoin sur le marché ^^.

----------


## pouf

Commencer avec de l’énergie négative en tant que robot, ça fait mal quand même ^^

A mon avis, je vais en avoir pour quelques parties avant de m'habituer

----------


## ghjuvan

Sinon pas plus de retour que ça ? il est bien le DLC ou vous etes tous sur X4 ?

----------


## Esprit

Sinon quelqu'un a trouvé le récapitulatif des bonus qu'on gagne ? Ils l'ont virés dans l'onglet empire  :tired:   ::(:  (Genre le % gain en recherche, le % sur les armes explosives etc etc, y a juste l'attraction gouvernementale)
Et y a un bug dans la tradition expension pour les machines, je ne reçois pas la deuxième population de robot alors que j'en aurais besoin !  :Emo: 

Sinon pour mon VDD, le dlc est génial, plus profond, plus réfléchi ça t'oblige à revoir toutes tes priorités de A à Z, terminé de blob comme un cochon, les chaines de production sont intéressantes, les planètes ne sont clairement pas égales entre elles etc.  :Cigare:

----------


## Railgun

> Sinon pas plus de retour que ça ? il est bien le DLC ou vous etes tous sur X4 ?


Pas esssayé le DLC "stricto sensu", mais Le Guin - 2.2 - c'est de la balle.

C'est plus difficile, les ressources sont largement plus intéressantes (surtout les ressources stratégiques, qui conditionnent beaucoup plus qu'avant l'expansion), la pop n'est pas simple à gérer.

Les stations ont maintenant un deuxième rôle, celui de collecter et diriger le commerce, ce qui rend leur placement autrement plus intéressant.

Je pense que le mid/endgame manquera encore un peu de gameplay non-militaire. Mais la première moitié du jeu déchire, même une fois passée la simple phase d'exploration.

Edit : https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c..._the_antiwall/

Taste the rainbow! La planète SJW, garantie 100% cosmopolite, pour plaire a De Lesquen.

----------


## Paradox

> Sinon pas plus de retour que ça ? il est bien le DLC ou vous etes tous sur X4 ?


X4, c'est la vie.

----------


## Endymion

> X4, c'est la vie.


Si on a des problèmes dans la vie je comprend.

----------


## Nykhola

Question : n'ayant pas lancé le jeu depuis un bail, hier, je me suis retrouvé un peu con à chercher les stations militaires (construites de mémoire pas les vaisseaux de construction...).
Elles n'existent plus ?

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Mes premières heures (toujours en early) sont un régal, les nouveaux systèmes, la fin de la micro inutile, l'équilibrage des ressources, la réflexion dans l'expansion, tout va mieux.

 Nykhola : le vaisseau de construction construit un outpost dans un système pour le revendiquer. Tu peux sélectionner cet outpost pour l'améliorer en station que tu pourras spécialiser de différentes manières (modules commerciaux, shipyard, modules de défense...).

----------


## Nykhola

Ha yes, ca me revient  :;): 
Pause trop longue, je recherchais des trucs qui date de la V1.0  :;): 

Bon, le nouveau systeme de management pour les planètes est pas mal du tout. Ça change vraiment le jeu...


Question : J'ai une faction qui m'embete quelque peu. Y'a moyen d'envoyer les pops de cette faction sur une planete dédiée ? Limite pour la leur laisser après... Je ne trouve pas comment savoir à quelle faction appartient tel pop...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on a des problèmes dans la vie je comprend.


Je dirais plutot une vie dont tout le contenu est "not yet implemented...."

----------


## LeLiquid

Y'a enfin du commerce ? Pas retouché au jeu depuis la sortie.

----------


## Volcano

> X4 te bouffe ta vie.


C'est corrigé.  ::ninja::  ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Y'a enfin du commerce ? Pas retouché au jeu depuis la sortie.


Tu as un indice dans le titre du DLC.

Fin limier.  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Tu as un indice dans le titre du DLC.
> 
> Fin limier.


T'es passé sur le topic Total War toi.  ::ninja:: 


Et j'ai une excuse, j'ai même pas regardé le titre du DLC, j'ai juste vu le topic s'agiter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Y'a enfin du commerce ? Pas retouché au jeu depuis la sortie.


Oui, un merveilleux système de commerce d'ailleurs, on a aucun impact dessus  ::o:

----------


## Paradox

> Oui, un merveilleux système de commerce d'ailleurs, on a aucun impact dessus


Tu veux dire comme en vrai ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jarec

> Tu veux dire comme en vrai ?


Je veux surtout dire qu'il est encore plus moisi que celui d'EUIV qui est pourtant pas glorieux à la base  ::ninja::

----------


## narakis

J'ai testé de jouer un syndicat du crime, et ben pour l'instant c'est pas glorieux. Pas moyen de faire monter durablement la criminalité sur les planète, L'IA fait toujours en sorte qu'elle retombe à 0.

----------


## pouf

Première partie avec une corpo.

Je mets 30 ans à tomber sur mon premier voisin qui est xénophobe isolationniste (donc impossible d'établir un comptoir et commercer)
Étrangement aucun autre voisin.
J'explore plus loin pour trouver les 2 autres voisins qui bloquent mon expansion et ce sont les FE xénophile et machiniste (donc pas de comptoir non plus ^^)

Je relance une partie corpo pour voir, le seul voisin que j'ai rencontré pour le moment est un "bandit kingdom"  :Emo:

----------


## DarkMouette

> Première partie avec une corpo.
> 
> Je mets 30 ans à tomber sur mon premier voisin qui est xénophobe isolationniste (donc impossible d'établir un comptoir et commercer)
> Étrangement aucun autre voisin.
> J'explore plus loin pour trouver les 2 autres voisins qui bloquent mon expansion et ce sont les FE xénophile et machiniste (donc pas de comptoir non plus ^^)
> 
> Je relance une partie corpo pour voir, le seul voisin que j'ai rencontré pour le moment est un "bandit kingdom"


Hahaha j'ai exactement le même problème :D

----------


## Munshine

Je pige pas votre feedback.

Vous testez avec le DLC  ou sans ?

Il y a des bugs bloquants dans cette 2.2 ?

----------


## Serpi

> Je pige pas votre feedback.
> 
> Vous testez avec le DLC  ou sans ?
> 
> Il y a des bugs bloquants dans cette 2.2 ?


Visiblement, les principaux "bugs" concernent :
- les robots, qui se développent très lentement, coûtent cher, et seraient privées des routes commerciales quand on gère un empire robotique (donc ce côté là a été pensé avec le cul par les développeurs il faut croire),
- l'IA qui n'upgraderait pas ses bâtiments, les plongeant dans une galère économique systématique en mid-late game (si on ne pousse pas les bonus du degré de difficulté en tout cas).

Les routes commerciales et le gameplay qu'elles apportent sont intéressantes dans le sens où on a une nouvelle couche de gameplay pour gérer sa production d'énergie, sans être très complexe :
- Via les stations spatiales, on crée des points de collecte des ressources commerciales (les modules permettent d'étendre la portée de collecte),
- On peut relier les stations entre elles pour créer des routes commerciales, même des routes sont créées de facto des nouvelles stations commerciales vers la capitale (je n'ai pas vu de différence sur l’énergie gagnée selon que l'on modifie ou non les routes... j'imagine que tant que l'on dispose d'un unique réseau de routes, l'affaire est dans le sac).
- Reste à protéger les routes, soit en faisant patrouiller ses flottes (ce qui finit par faire pas mal de micromanagement et demande à se battre avec le pathfinding des flottes), soit en construisant des modules de base renforçant leur portée de protection.

Pour le développement des planète, c'est du tout bon selon moi :
- le nouveau système de ressources et de jobs est très intéressant avec ses multiples strates (les minéraux sont une ressource basique permettant de faire des bien de consommation ou de l'alliage, les bien de consommation permettent de générer des services/recherche/unité etc etc., les ressources rares permettent d'améliorer les bâtiment, armes, modules etc.),
- il y a dans le développement des planètes à chercher la balance entre le nombre de districts (qui gonflent l'extension), les bons bâtiments, les services reçus par les pops, le nombre de logements et de jobs etc.
- on peut réellement spécialiser ses planètes selon l'orientation que prend son développement, avec un bonus qui pop tout seul, on a donc intérêt à faire des mondes agricoles, miniers, industriels etc...
- le système de croissance et migration des populations est mieux foutu. Le développement croit plus ou moins vite, on a plus ces satanées populations qui apparaissent/disparaissent d'une planète à l'autre comme avant ce qui était assez chiant niveau micromanagement.

J'ai l'impression sinon que les "secteurs" ont disparu (ou plutôt ce qui les remplace consiste juste en un zonage des gouverneurs) et que l'on peut tranquillement absolument tout gérer tout seul.
Par contre, le système de surextension a un peu bougé : on dispose d'une limite administrative dépendant du nombre de districts, colonies et système, et on l'explose très vite. Globalement ça pousse à un développement un peu plus lent.
En même temps il faut bien comprendre que l'on peut très bien s'en sortir en s'étendant peu. L'effet boule de neige de l’expansion à outrance n'est plus vraiment d'actualité.

Pour le moment, je me suis lancé dans des parties avec peu de mondes colonisables et pas de mondes colonisables garantis à proximité du système de départ. On apprend vite à chérir ses quelques planètes colonisables et à haïr le voisin qui en a trouvé trois à côté de chez lui.  ::): 
Pour les débuts de partie où l'on est cloisonné par un empire déchu ou un voisin volumineux, on peut en général s'en sortir via les modes de déplacement alternatifs (trous de vers, bonds expérimentaux etc.) avant de pouvoir déblayer le passage à coups de flottes à 5k  ::P:

----------


## Railgun

> Reste à protéger les routes, soit en faisant patrouiller ses flottes (ce qui finit par faire pas mal de micromanagement et demande à se battre avec le pathfinding des flottes), soit en construisant des modules de base renforçant leur portée de protection.


Une solution étant d'utiliser le mode de patrouille auto aux endroits les plus empruntés par les routes commerciales. C'est d'ailleurs le principal pan de gameplay des routes commerciales, cette necessité des les protéger.

----------


## Serpi

> Une solution étant d'utiliser le mode de patrouille auto aux endroits les plus empruntés par les routes commerciales. C'est d'ailleurs le principal pan de gameplay des routes commerciales, cette necessité des les protéger.


Oui, et ce n'est pas à prendre à la légère. Sur des longues routes non protégées, il est même préférable de faire plusieurs flottes, des pirates pouvant apparaître dans certains cas le temps que la patrouille revienne dans le système (la piraterie décroît avec le temps dans un système, le passage fugace d'une flotte n'est pas toujours suffisant pour éviter un emballement).
Personnellement j'opte pour une bonne protection via les stations (avec le module hangar) : on protège en plus de fortifier, et on garde la force de frappe de sa flotte entière. Par contre ça bouffe de l'alliage.

Autre retour à faire, la vitesse de recherche a pris un coup. Je vois pas comment on peut s'en sortir en début de partie sans rusher les bonus technologiques et un nouveau centre de recherche.

----------


## Munshine

Merci pour le compte-rendu  ::): 

La protection des routes commerciales permet elle aussi d'augmenter l'attraction commerciale (de certains noeuds comme dans EU IV) ou cela protège juste contre les Pirates ?

----------


## Imrryran

De ce que je comprends, les routes commerciales de Stellaris n'ont rien à voir avec celles de EU4: elles sont interne à chaque empire et servent juste à ramener l'énergie vers la capitale, avec bonus/malus selon les constructions et les pirates sur la route.

----------


## Serpi

> De ce que je comprends, les routes commerciales de Stellaris n'ont rien à voir avec celles de EU4: elles sont interne à chaque empire et servent juste à ramener l'énergie vers la capitale, avec bonus/malus selon les constructions et les pirates sur la route.


Il semblerait. De ce que j'en ai compris, les pactes commerciaux avec les empires voisins permettent juste de gagner de la tune selon la santé de leur économie.
A mon humble avis, il faudra attendre une prochaine update majeure sur la diplomatie pour une interaction plus poussée...




> Merci pour le compte-rendu 
> 
> La protection des routes commerciales permet elle aussi d'augmenter l'attraction commerciale (de certains noeuds comme dans EU IV) ou cela protège juste contre les Pirates ?


Non, juste de maximiser la valeur commerciale transportée.
En tout cas je viens de vérifier, pas d'effet sur le chemin des routes commerciales, tout est collecté effectivement vers la capitale. 
Connecter les routes de base à base puis par transitivité à la capitale permet d'avoir un cheminement des routes plus propres et plus simple à protéger.
Si la valeur de protection de la route excède la valeur maximale de la piraterie sur une route, alors la valeur de piraterie ne sera pas forcément nulle sur la route en question, mais elle n'aura aucun impact.

----------


## JazzMano

C'est quand même triste comparé à la partie commercial de endless space 2....

----------


## Serpi

> C'est quand même triste comparé à la partie commercial de endless space 2....


La partie commerciale d'Endless Space 2 permet du commerce entre empires, mais je n'ai pas souvenir que ce soit transcendant non plus? J'ai abandonné ES2 depuis un bon moment, Stellaris comblant tous les reproches que je pouvais lui faire à l'époque, donc j'aurai du mal à être impartial.  ::unsure:: 

Sinon, pour ceux qui veulent comprendre un peu mieux à quel point la partie économique s'est développée avec Megacorp, voici un schéma très pédagogique (mais incomplet) sur le cycle des ressources :

En même temps on partait un peu du néant!  ::lol:: 
Je dirai même que ça commence un peu à ressembler à ES2  ::ninja::  (mais sans ironie, la gestion des ressources de luxe y ressemble vraiment  ::P: ).

----------


## Munshine

D'après le schéma, au niveau économique,  Endless space 2 ne descend pas jusqu'au niveau Pop/jobs, Stellaris le fait. 

Endless Space 2 permet de construire des bâtiments  avec des ressources en rapport avec les objectifs 4X classiques visés par le joueur (ressource industrie: objectif industriel et commercial, ressource scientifique: nation scientifique, ressource culturelle: objectif diplomatique et culturel , militaire : objectif de guerre) et des technologies débloquées en relation avec les objectifs 4X . Les ressources stratégiques cela permet de débloquer de nouvelles technos.
Comme Stellaris s'éloigne du 4X classique pour se rapprocher du grand strategy, cela semble fonctionner autrement avec le système de Pop/jobs comme dans d'autres jeux de Paradox.

La grande inconnue avec ce nouveau système de Pops, c'est si Paradox va aller aussi loin que dans Vicky 2 pour l'économie. 

Pour la partie commerciale, je ne sais pas s'il y a comme dans Endless 2 un Market Place débloqué par une technologie pour échanger les ressources normales ou stratégiques  entre Factions. Je crois que cela passe uniquement par la diplomatie.

----------


## Volcano

> J'ai l'impression sinon que les "secteurs" ont disparu (ou plutôt ce qui les remplace consiste juste en un zonage des gouverneurs) et que l'on peut tranquillement absolument tout gérer tout seul.


En fait les secteurs existent toujours, mais leur création est automatique par le jeu : la planète de départ et les éventuelles planètes colonisables garanties à proximité formeront un secteur dont le gouverneur est déjà recruté, mais chaque fois que tu coloniseras une nouvelle planète, sitôt la colonisation initiale achevée (qui est bien plus longue qu'avant) le jeu crée automatiquement un secteur autour de cette colonie en incluant des systèmes proches où tu as construit un avant-poste. Il te restera à recruter un gouverneur (il ne semble plus y avoir de limite de personnalités) et tu pourras, comme avant, définir les priorités de production de chaque secteur et leur refiler des ressources en cas de besoin. Je n'en ai pas vu plus pour le moment.

----------


## Railgun

Il ne cree pas un secteur par planète colonisée : si des planetes sont proches, elles peuvent être mises dans le même secteur.

----------


## Ubuu

Ca veut dire que l'on ne peut pas construire les bâtiments que l'on veut dans les secteurs ? (comme avant quoi)

----------


## Serpi

> Pour la partie commerciale, je ne sais pas s'il y a comme dans Endless 2 un Market Place débloqué par une technologie pour échanger les ressources normales ou stratégiques  entre Factions. Je crois que cela passe uniquement par la diplomatie.


Il y a un marché intérieur au début (on achète des ressources, le prix grimpe puis redescend petit à petit à un prix de base) puis un marché galactique en midgame (on peut même  postuler pour accueillir le marché galactique et chopper du même coup un discount sur toutes les transactions) où l'impact de l'achat/vente est mutualisé à tous les joueurs. On peut même planifier les achats/ventes mensuels pour combler ses déficits en ressources et vendre ses surplus. Je dirais même que c'est le marché qui permet de survivre à un rng de merde sur la qualité des planètes ou des ressources de son empire.




> En fait les secteurs existent toujours, [...] tu pourras, comme avant, définir les priorités de production de chaque secteur et leur refiler des ressources en cas de besoin. Je n'en ai pas vu plus pour le moment.


Oui j'ai vu ça après coup, l’automatisation est effectivement possible, mais on peut aussi absolument tout gérer soit même (pour répondre à la question d'Ubuu).
A priori les secteurs se créent autour d'une planète colonisée sur un rayon de deux hyperlignes.

----------


## Enyss

> Ca veut dire que l'on ne peut pas construire les bâtiments que l'on veut dans les secteurs ? (comme avant quoi)


Si si, tu as le contrôle total sur tes constructions.

----------


## dave8888

> - l'IA qui n'upgraderait pas ses bâtiments, les plongeant dans une galère économique systématique en mid-late game (si on ne pousse pas les bonus du degré de difficulté en tout cas).


Ce qui explique pourquoi je suis en train de gagner  ::(: 
Bon j'ai incorporé deux civilisations hier, et effectivement, leurs planètes sont en plein chaos, planètes surpeuplés et au chômage (il manquait 30 emplois sur chacune d'elles, je vous dit pas le bordel que c'était à gérer en attendant de restaurer la situation). Et effectivement, les bâtiments n'étaient pas upgradés... et même les bloqueurs de terrain n'étaient pas supprimés, avec les occasions que cela débloquent justement en terme de districts et d'emplois.




> - On peut relier les stations entre elles pour créer des routes commerciales, même des routes sont créées de facto des nouvelles stations commerciales vers la capitale (je n'ai pas vu de différence sur l’énergie gagnée selon que l'on modifie ou non les routes... j'imagine que tant que l'on dispose d'un unique réseau de routes, l'affaire est dans le sac).
> - Reste à protéger les routes, soit en faisant patrouiller ses flottes (ce qui finit par faire pas mal de micromanagement et demande à se battre avec le pathfinding des flottes), soit en construisant des modules de base renforçant leur portée de protection.


Oui alors justement il faut éviter de créer une méga route commerciale... impossible à protéger correctement. Dans ma carte, les liens hyperspatiaux étaient mal distribués, et résultat, j'avais plus de 500 unités de commerce qui passaient par un point d'étranglement. Et bien impossible de protéger de manière passive cette route. 
Moi je n'avais pas le choix malheureusement, mais lorsque cela est possible, pensez à utiliser des itinéraires "bis" quand c'est possible puisque vos stations peuvent protéger de manière passive ces voies commerciales (l'hangar propose la meilleure protection).  
Sans quoi serez obligé de mobiliser une armée de corvette simplement à la sécurité du commerce.

Mon conseil d'ailleurs, créez des stations spatiales tous les 4 secteurs et coller 3 hangars... chaque station sera ainsi protégée de manière cumulative entre sa propre défense et celle de la station voisine. Ainsi vous pouvez protéger fortement vos routes et bloquer la piraterie.




> - le nouveau système de ressources et de jobs est très intéressant avec ses multiples strates (les minéraux sont une ressource basique permettant de faire des bien de consommation ou de l'alliage, les bien de consommation permettent de générer des services/recherche/unité etc etc., les ressources rares permettent d'améliorer les bâtiment, armes, modules etc.),


Couci-couca, car certains bâtiments ne proposent simplement pas assez d'emploi, on s'en passe royalement pour ceux consacrés vers les plus "intensifs" et donc qui ont un effet intéressant pour créer des grosses planètes. Si vous assurez l'emploi de votre population, la criminalité ne sera qu'un concept lointain et cela permettra justement de ne pas utiliser certains emploi.
Enfin dernier point, profitez de l'effet de spécialisation. Si vous donnez un rôle particulier à une planète, elle va se spécialiser, octroyant encore plus de bénéfices dans ce secteur. J'ai des mondes ruraux, techniques (aka scientifiques), des miniers, des spécialistes du raffinage etc...




> J'ai l'impression sinon que les "secteurs" ont disparu (ou plutôt ce qui les remplace consiste juste en un zonage des gouverneurs) et que l'on peut tranquillement absolument tout gérer tout seul.


Pareil, j'ai pas compris ce qui générait ou pas un secteur. Du coup j'ai jamais eu autant de gouverneur  ::XD:: 





> Par contre, le système de surextension a un peu bougé : on dispose d'une limite administrative dépendant du nombre de districts, colonies et système, et on l'explose très vite. Globalement ça pousse à un développement un peu plus lent.
> En même temps il faut bien comprendre que l'on peut très bien s'en sortir en s'étendant peu. L'effet boule de neige de l’expansion à outrance n'est plus vraiment d'actualité.


Alors là je suis pas d'accord, c'est toujours aussi chiant... j'ai pris des pacifistes, j'ai pris comme civilité "bureaucratie efficace" pour avoir droit à +10 et +20 respectivement.
J'ai développé l'atout de l'ascension (+30) et j'ai pris dans la branche extension et le bonus qui va avec (+20).
Bah 8 planètes, vous êtes considéré comme déjà trop gros et je me prends des malus au fur et à mesure. La je suis en fin de partie, j'alterne entre les techno à la con et la recherche pour ajouter continuellement +10 de limite administrative histoire justement d'avoir une limite acceptable.
J'avoue que quand je vois les autres empires "gigantesques", moi j'ai un peu de mal à me dire qu'en ayant tout fait dans les règles, le jeu estime que 8 planètes c'est déjà 1 de trop.

----------


## Enyss

> Bah 8 planètes, vous êtes considéré comme déjà trop gros et je me prends des malus au fur et à mesure.


Mais c'est pas grave d'avoir des malus. J'ai un empire de taille 184 avec une limite de 50 (donc presque 4x plus gros), et mes malus sont les suivants :
+40% pour la recherche
+67% pour l'unity cost
+134% pour les couts de campaign et leaders (cost & upkeep)

----------


## Janer

Ouai le malus est mal présenté en terme de design, la plupart du temps il faut accepter de le subir, c'est pas un malus c'est une compensation pour ralentir le gain de puissance par expansion. 

C'est comme le malus pour les grosses flottes contre les petites, ça veut pas dire qu'il vaut mieux avoir une petite flotte elle va quand même perdre la bataille, mais ça fait juste que la grosse flotte ne va pas écraser la petite immédiatemetn sans aucune pertes.

----------


## Serpi

> Couci-couca, car certains bâtiments ne proposent simplement pas assez d'emploi, on s'en passe royalement pour ceux consacrés vers les plus "intensifs" et donc qui ont un effet intéressant pour créer des grosses planètes. Si vous assurez l'emploi de votre population, la criminalité ne sera qu'un concept lointain et cela permettra justement de ne pas utiliser certains emploi.
> 
> Alors là je suis pas d'accord, c'est toujours aussi chiant... j'ai pris des pacifistes, j'ai pris comme civilité "bureaucratie efficace" pour avoir droit à +10 et +20 respectivement.
> J'ai développé l'atout de l'ascension (+30) et j'ai pris dans la branche extension et le bonus qui va avec (+20).
> Bah 8 planètes, vous êtes considéré comme déjà trop gros et je me prends des malus au fur et à mesure. La je suis en fin de partie, j'alterne entre les techno à la con et la recherche pour ajouter continuellement +10 de limite administrative histoire justement d'avoir une limite acceptable.
> J'avoue que quand je vois les autres empires "gigantesques", moi j'ai un peu de mal à me dire qu'en ayant tout fait dans les règles, le jeu estime que 8 planètes c'est déjà 1 de trop.


Quand le jeu fixe des limites que l'on peut dépasser, on a souvent tendance à vouloir rester dans les clous!
D'après les développeurs, le système de limite administrative était déjà présent avant Megacorp, l'update l'a juste explicité et affiché en grand! Dans dans nos anciennes partie, je suis quasiment sûr qu'on l'explosait allègrement, et sans (trop de) regrets! Maintenant, on veut rester sous la limite!
Idem pour les emplois, il ne faut pas chercher à garder le plein emploi, les chômeurs peuvent même rapporter de l'unité selon la politique sociale. Mais bon, ça fait des icônes rouges dans l'UI, et le rouge c'est le mal!  ::happy2:: 
On doit être un certains nombre de joueur de GS à se traîner des TOC, heureusement Stellaris coûte moins cher que des séances régulières chez un psychiatre.  :^_^:

----------


## LetoII

> Pareil, j'ai pas compris ce qui générait ou pas un secteur. Du coup j'ai jamais eu autant de gouverneur


De ce qu'avaient dit les Dev, c'est basé sur la topologie, en gros un amas de système reliés entre eux avec des goulets d'étranglement pour en sortir devrait former un secteur.... pas trop regardé si c'était le cas en jeu.

----------


## Railgun

De toute façon, comme les minéraux sont à la base de tout (biens de consommation, alliages, et une bonne partie des ressources rares) mais ne sont pas franchement en surabondance, on se retrouve vite un peu coincé si on fait bosser tout le monde, parce que les biens de consommation partent vite. A moins d'utiliser l'option salvatrice que le commerce permet  ::): .

Bon, par contre cela gagnerait à être équilibré un chouilla. Ce n'est pas mauvais, mais là, pour faire montre un peu la production (sauf pour l'énergie), c'est un peu la lutte.

----------


## Serpi

> Bon, par contre cela gagnerait à être équilibré un chouilla. Ce n'est pas mauvais, mais là, pour faire montre un peu la production (sauf pour l'énergie), c'est un peu la lutte.


D'où l'importance un peu dramatique du RNG des planètes... 
Après on est pas sans solutions :
- on peut commencer par construire toutes les stations minières possibles,
- spécialiser certaines planètes en monde minier, 
- exploiter les nébuleuses autant que possible,
- abuser des édits boostant la production de minéraux,
- construire la nouvelle mégastructure pour chopper des minéraux "gratuits",
- optimiser la production des biens de consommation au poil de cul (rester en positif, après avoir constitué un beau stock en début de partie ou à l'occasion via le marché),
- réduire la production d'alliages en période de paix en désactivant des fonderies.

Mais effectivement, le marché est bien utile pour ajuster ici et là.

----------


## Railgun

Juste un petit ajustement sur la production ou consommation de biens de consommation et d'alliage, et un peu plus de minéraux aux RNG, ça serait parfait.

----------


## Serpi

Les développeurs sont déjà à la manœuvre. 




> * Increased base alloy job production from 2 to 3
> * Improved AI planet building priorities
> * Improved AI market trading

----------


## Darkath

Les secteurs sont en fait prédéfinis à la génération de la map si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## dave8888

> Les secteurs sont en fait prédéfinis à la génération de la map si je ne m'abuse.


Je pense pas... J'ai une planète qui a fait un secteur tout seul sans comprendre pourquoi (excepté que je l'ai colonisé tard) et qui était la seule de son secteur.
Puis j'ai eu une révolte des IA (oui alors là dessus j'ai un truc à dire aussi) où ma nation a été "coupé" en plusieurs morceaux. Quand j'ai récupéré ma planète, elle s'est retrouvé dans le secteur principal et son secteur d'origine est toujours là... mais n'a plus aucune planète à gérer (et avec des chiffres complétement faux de production au passage)

Concernant la révolte des IA, c'était vraiment à chier. Je vous explique, j'ai une population xenophile... finalement, apparait comme par magie deux pops de robot sur une de mes planètes. Je me suis dis que c'était pas grave, ensuite j'ai eu plusieurs popin m’annonçant que ces robots "faisait des trucs bizarres, se demandait s'ils avaient une âme, etc. ". J'ai laissé pisser même si je me doute que je vais vers une révolte mais avec que deux robots sur une nation qui en compte 1300... pas d'inquiétude à priori, ma civilisation n'utilisait pas de robot.

Puis un beau matin... je paume 4 planètes entières, où des populations de robots apparaissent comme par magie (d'après mes comptes 22 pop, soit une augmentation de 1000%)
J'ai repris toutes mes planètes en quelques mois... par contre, lors de la révolte, toutes les optimisations de planètes ont été remplacées automatiquement. Résultat j'avais une population sans logement ni emploi... et j'ai eu besoin de 5 ans pour refaire mes planètes (qui étaient toutes à plus de 75 pop).
Donc pour moi, ca a été vraiment un event pénible... non pas pour le combat (écrasé en quelques semaines), ou le fait de l'incohérence (0.1% de la population ne peut pas faire perdre la moitié d'un empire). Non ce qui a été vraiment pénible, c'était la reconstruction.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Bon, ça va faire une petite dizaine de jours que le dlc est sorti... Alors, est-ce que vous recommandez ou pas, les ceusses qui ont un peu retourné le truc ?

----------


## Choucane

Personnellement, je ne peux pas dire que j'ai retourné la mise à jour (ni le jeu de base d'ailleurs, seulement 80h au compteur), mais cela a fortement relancé l'intérêt de mon côté. Le jeu est très enrichi sur ses aspects gestion. A confirmer, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il va (enfin) devenir mon meilleur 4x spatial, comme espéré au tout départ.

----------


## Serpi

Indubitablement, la mise à jour fait de Stellaris un meilleur 4X.
L'IA merdouille encore un peu, mais la beta en cours et les mods arrondissent les angles.

Pour ce qui de l'extension à 20 boules, je suis très partagé pour le moment.
Les Megacorp/firmes : je ne peux pas me prononcer, je n'ai pas fait de parties avec.
L'Oecuménopole : C'est énorme, en termes d'ambiance et de mécanique de jeu (et visiblement les autorité robotique et hivemind ont aussi leurs équivalents).
Les nouvelles voix : les voix c'est du bonus, on peut s'en passer.
Les caravaniers : anecdotique...
Les nouveaux traits : le "partage du fardeau" est un trait que j'utilise presque systématiquement. Très subjectivement donc, c'est un must.
Les mégastructure : c'est toujours bien d'en avoir plus de disponibles. Est-ce indispensable? Le compresseur de matière aide à faire face à la pénurie de minéraux, mais ça se gère autrement.

Bref, ça fait peut être un peu cher pour ce que ça apporte.

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est pas mal comme patch. Je suis en train de me faire avoir par le marché. La crise économique commence à poindre.

Je regrette que certaines choses ne soit pas plus poussée (comme un vrai système commercial  ::P: ) mais c'est pas mal comme patch.

----------


## RegisF

Je débute (10h) et j'ai mis sur pied ma première colonie. Seulement, je ne comprend pas trop à quoi elle me sert car pour l'instant, elle flingue plutôt ma productivité. Est-ce qu'il y a des astuces pour rendre ça intéressant ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Au début, la colonie va ponctionner les ressources dont elle a besoin sur ton économie générale.
(énergie, minéraux, nourriture, biens de conso, etc...).

Il vaut mieux du coup avoir un bonne production avant de coloniser ou avoir pas mal de réserve.

Ta colonie va te rapporter lorsque tu l'aura suffisamment développée (il faut donc attendre qu'elle ai des nouvelles Pops qui s'y installent et développer les emploies disponibles. Tu peux aussi transférer des Pops d'une planète à une autre pour accélérer le processus).
N’hésite pas à développer les districts un peu en avance (si tu as assez de minéraux) sur les ressources dont elles consomment beaucoup. 
Tu peux aussi les spécialiser dans certains domaines, mais ça demande d'avoir un équilibre globale de production qui tiens la route.

Note que le marché interne peut te sauver les fesses pour acheter les ressources en pénurie (en cas gros déséquilibre). J'y ai eu recours lors de la colonisation de mes premières planètes.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je débute (10h) et j'ai mis sur pied ma première colonie. Seulement, je ne comprend pas trop à quoi elle me sert car pour l'instant, elle flingue plutôt ma productivité. Est-ce qu'il y a des astuces pour rendre ça intéressant ?


De la bouffe. Les workers consomment peu en entretien et tu aura besoin de nourriture plus tard. Si t'as des districts agricoles c'est mieux, sinon il te faudra faire des fermes hydroponiques dans les buildings.

----------


## RegisF

J'ai publié un décret pour favoriser l'immigration vers les colonies, mais je pense que j'ai pas assez de logements effectivement.

----------


## Seloune

Depuis ce patch j'ai bien l'impression qu'il faille réapprendre tout le jeu...  ::|:

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Depuis ce patch j'ai bien l'impression qu'il faille réapprendre tout le jeu...


C'est un peu mon ressenti aussi. Paradox fait du Paradox et nous refile 45 curseurs et paramètres à gérer. J'adore ce jeu, mais entre l'introduction de X nouveaux types de ressources et la gestion des planètes, j'avoue ne pas beaucoup retrouver mes marques.

----------


## Anonyme899

> J'ai publié un décret pour favoriser l'immigration vers les colonies, mais je pense que j'ai pas assez de logements effectivement.


En fait, faut jouer avec le logement. 

Les planètes que tu commences à peine à coloniser doivent avoir assez d'espace pour attirer du monde via l'immigration. Les planètes peuplées doivent avoir un déficit de logement pour pousser à l'émigration.
T'as aussi les usines de robots qui sont intéressantes. Elles te fourniront au début des travailleurs pour les mines et les champs. C'est très utile dans les colonies en début de partie. 
Ensuite tu n'es pas obligé de developper ta colonie à mort. tu peux la laisser au rang de monde minier de base(par ex) et utiliser sa surpopulation pour remplir d'autres mondes(autres colonies ou mondes développés). Par contre il te faudra un peu de police pour gérer la criminalité dans cette option.


Ou alors tu fais des logements pour tout le monde. C'est plus cher mais c'est plus simple.  ::P:

----------


## Volcano

Et il n'y a aucun tuto en jeu pour faire passer plus facilement la pilule... :/

----------


## Enyss

C'est pas non plus super complexe (une fois que tu as compris qu'il fallait construire les districts).

En gros, dans une nouvelle colonie, tu construis deux districts mine/énergie/ferme (en fonction de ce qu'il te manque dans l'empire), ça t'amènes à 6 logements et 6 jobs. Et quand ta population passe à 5, tu as la place d'un bâtiment spécial qui se libère. 

Aussi : ça ne sert à rien de supprimer les bloqueurs rapidement, c'est à faire seulement quand y'a plus la place pour construire les districts qui nous intéressent

----------


## RegisF

en fait, je comprend sans vraiment comprendre. Pour être précis, la mise sur pied de ma colonie m'a amené un déficit d'électricité, que j'ai tenté de combler par la mise en place de trois districts énergétique (je ne pouvais pas plus) et le déficit s'est aggravé puisque le cout de maintenant de ces districts était plus fort que ce qu'ils pouvaient produire. Ca ne s'est corrigé qu'avec la récupération de satellite miniers.

----------


## Enyss

Les districts ne produisent rien par eux même, ils offrent juste des jobs, qui doivent être occupés par des pops.

Et les spécialistes préfèrent rester au chômage (du moins, dans un premier temps) plutôt que d'occuper un boulot d'ouvrier.

----------


## Serpi

> Et il n'y a aucun tuto en jeu pour faire passer plus facilement la pilule... :/


Pour se familiariser le plus simple est encore de faire quelques débuts de partie à gérer simplement ses planètes en ayant quelques logements de rab et quelques jobs de rab, essentiellement via les districts.
Après on peut commencer à répéter ça en cherchant à spécialiser ses planètes, certaines notamment en métallurgie/science sans y développer le moindre district.
Ensuite, reste plus qu'à tenter les techniques "avancées" de Flefounet pour booster le développement des nouveaux mondes, accepter du sous-emploi et un peu de criminalité (mais à par si on débute avec une mégacorpo du crime à côté de soi, ça se gère assez facilement) etc.

Encore une fois, un nombre de logements et de jobs correct (du moins à l'équilibre) n'est pas la panacée. Il ne faut pas trop hésiter à faire des colonies agricoles/minières saturées, ne pas construire/upgrader tous ses emplacements de bâtiment (au contraire c'est le meilleur moyen de couler son économie)... n'oubliez pas que quand on dispose d'une colonie avec des ouvriers à l'équilibre et que l'on construit un bâtiment d'artisanat d'un coup, les pops vont venir d'un coup prendre les postes de spécialistes, laissant vacants des postes élec/mine/ferme tout en consommant de l'élec et des minéraux! Au final, en voulant booster sa production de bien de consommations un peu trop vite, on peut se retrouver avec un méga-déficit de minéraux (les pops bossant à la mine étant ravies de prendre l'ascenseur social).

----------


## Cedski

> Pour se familiariser le plus simple est encore de faire quelques débuts de partie à gérer simplement ses planètes en ayant quelques logements de rab et quelques jobs de rab, essentiellement via les districts.
> Après on peut commencer à répéter ça en cherchant à spécialiser ses planètes, certaines notamment en métallurgie/science sans y développer le moindre district.
> Ensuite, reste plus qu'à tenter les techniques "avancées" de Flefounet pour booster le développement des nouveaux mondes, accepter du sous-emploi et un peu de criminalité (mais à par si on débute avec une mégacorpo du crime à côté de soi, ça se gère assez facilement) etc.
> 
> Encore une fois, un nombre de logements et de jobs correct (du moins à l'équilibre) n'est pas la panacée. Il ne faut pas trop hésiter à faire des colonies agricoles/minières saturées, ne pas construire/upgrader tous ses emplacements de bâtiment (au contraire c'est le meilleur moyen de couler son économie)... n'oubliez pas que quand on dispose d'une colonie avec des ouvriers à l'équilibre et que l'on construit un bâtiment d'artisanat d'un coup, les pops vont venir d'un coup prendre les postes de spécialistes, laissant vacants des postes élec/mine/ferme tout en consommant de l'élec et des minéraux! Au final, en voulant booster sa production de bien de consommations un peu trop vite, on peut se retrouver avec un méga-déficit de minéraux (les pops bossant à la mine étant ravie de prendre l'ascenseur social).


Quand je lis ça je me dis que les robots ont enfin un interet ! (en dehors du roleplay)

----------


## DESNES

> Pour se familiariser le plus simple est encore de faire quelques débuts de partie à gérer simplement ses planètes en ayant quelques logements de rab et quelques jobs de rab, essentiellement via les districts.
> Après on peut commencer à répéter ça en cherchant à spécialiser ses planètes, certaines notamment en métallurgie/science sans y développer le moindre district.
> Ensuite, reste plus qu'à tenter les techniques "avancées" de Flefounet pour booster le développement des nouveaux mondes, accepter du sous-emploi et un peu de criminalité (mais à par si on débute avec une mégacorpo du crime à côté de soi, ça se gère assez facilement) etc.
> 
> Encore une fois, un nombre de logements et de jobs correct (du moins à l'équilibre) n'est pas la panacée. Il ne faut pas trop hésiter à faire des colonies agricoles/minières saturées, ne pas construire/upgrader tous ses emplacements de bâtiment (au contraire c'est le meilleur moyen de couler son économie)... n'oubliez pas que quand on dispose d'une colonie avec des ouvriers à l'équilibre et que l'on construit un bâtiment d'artisanat d'un coup, les pops vont venir d'un coup prendre les postes de spécialistes, laissant vacants des postes élec/mine/ferme tout en consommant de l'élec et des minéraux! Au final, en voulant booster sa production de bien de consommations un peu trop vite, on peut se retrouver avec un méga-déficit de minéraux (les pops bossant à la mine étant ravies de prendre l'ascenseur social).


Je ne comprends pas comment augmenter le nombre de fermiers (j'arrive à débloquer les districts agricoles, mais je ne trouve pas de bâtiments à construire pour augmenter le nombre de fermiers) ? Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, par avance, merci.

----------


## DESNES

> Je ne comprends pas comment augmenter le nombre de fermiers (j'arrive à débloquer les districts agricoles, mais je ne trouve pas de bâtiments à construire pour augmenter le nombre de fermiers) ? Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, par avance, merci.


Je viens de trouver ! Je n'avais pas vu la case "construire" dans la fenêtre du district agricole

----------


## Serpi

> Je ne comprends pas comment augmenter le nombre de fermiers (j'arrive à débloquer les districts agricoles, mais je ne trouve pas de bâtiments à construire pour augmenter le nombre de fermiers) ? Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, par avance, merci.


Il faut cliquer sur le district agricole puis "construire" (à droite dans la fenêtre).

 ::ninja:: 

Après les fermes hydroponiques (à débloquer par la recherche) permettent d'avoir des bâtiments qui refilent des jobs de fermier, et il y a aussi des usines de traitement (1 job de spécialiste) qui accroît la production.

Edit : BBQ

----------


## DESNES

Merci bien pour ce dépannage éclair et bon jeu !

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est pas non plus super complexe (une fois que tu as compris qu'il fallait construire les districts).
> 
> En gros, dans une nouvelle colonie, tu construis deux districts mine/énergie/ferme (en fonction de ce qu'il te manque dans l'empire), ça t'amènes à 6 logements et 6 jobs. Et quand ta population passe à 5, tu as la place d'un bâtiment spécial qui se libère. 
> 
> Aussi : ça ne sert à rien de supprimer les bloqueurs rapidement, c'est à faire seulement quand y'a plus la place pour construire les districts qui nous intéressent


Le colony shelter donne 3 logements. 
Le premier district donne 2 logements. C'est donc quand ce premier district est plein que le bâtiment se débloque. En construire un seul est suffisant.

Un district urbain donne 5 logement (sans bonus) ce qui permet de fournir la population nécessaire pour avoir les 5 clercs de la zone commerciale. Par exemple  ::P: 



> en fait, je comprend sans vraiment comprendre. Pour être précis, la mise sur pied de ma colonie m'a amené un déficit d'électricité, que j'ai tenté de combler par la mise en place de trois districts énergétique (je ne pouvais pas plus) et le déficit s'est aggravé puisque le cout de maintenant de ces districts était plus fort que ce qu'ils pouvaient produire. Ca ne s'est corrigé qu'avec la récupération de satellite miniers.


Le district énergie te coute 1Energie pour être entretenu. Les techniciens du districts eux produisent de l'énergie mais faut qu'ils arrivent ou qu'une pop soit convertie au stratum du bas(10ans je crois mais je n'ai pas trop regardé ça). 

1 technicien c'est +4 énergie. Un district énergie c'est donc +7 énergie une fois l'entretien déduit.


Le colony shelter te coute aussi 1Energie d'entretien.

----------


## RegisF

Donc, il faut que je rameute du monde dans ma colonie ? Ou que j'utilise des robots ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Donc, il faut que je rameute du monde dans ma colonie ? Ou que j'utilise des robots ?


Les robots de base ne vont que dans les mines et la nourriture si je me souviens bien.

Tu peux transférer un travailleur d'une planète à une autre pour 150Energie je crois. Tu rentabilises le transfert en 3 ans à peu près.

C'est pas simple de prime abord ce système de colonisation.

----------


## Ixarys

J'aurais besoin de votre expertise les canards.
J'ai un syndicat du crime qui s'est installé dans ma capitale. Je suis à un bout de la galaxie, lui au bout opposé, la taille de la galaxie est de 1 000 étoiles. Une guerre pour le virer ne semble pas très judicieux, surtout depuis qu'il a intégré une fédération... Même si la situation au niveau du crime reste sous contrôle, ça mobilise quand même deux maisons de loi à plein temps  ::|:

----------


## Neihaart

> J'aurais besoin de votre expertise les canards.
> J'ai un syndicat du crime qui s'est installé dans ma capitale. Je suis à un bout de la galaxie, lui au bout opposé, la taille de la galaxie est de 1 000 étoiles. Une guerre pour le virer ne semble pas très judicieux, surtout depuis qu'il a intégré une fédération... Même si la situation au niveau du crime reste sous contrôle, ça mobilise quand même deux maisons de loi à plein temps


Ouais c'est casse-pieds mais t'y peux pas grand chose, à part raser le malandrin. Tant qu'il est vivant, faut juste prier pour pas avoir trop d'event qui vont te pourrir ta planète. Moi il s'était cassé au bout d'un moment, après avoir passé un temps de crise avec les mafias et cie. Ca a été un peu long.

----------


## RegisF

> Les robots de base ne vont que dans les mines et la nourriture si je me souviens bien.
> 
> Tu peux transférer un travailleur d'une planète à une autre pour 150Energie je crois. Tu rentabilises le transfert en 3 ans à peu près.
> 
> C'est pas simple de prime abord ce système de colonisation.


Bon je vais voir ce que je peux faire. Au pire, je peux déplacer des travailleurs d'un district à l'autre sur une même planète ? (me semble pas)
Dans tous les cas, je dois gérer d'autres urgences, je viens de me faire attaquer par des amibes qui ont poncé mon plus gros destroyer  ::o:  :Cell:

----------


## LetoII

> Bon je vais voir ce que je peux faire. Au pire, je peux déplacer des travailleurs d'un district à l'autre sur une même planète ? (me semble pas)
> Dans tous les cas, je dois gérer d'autres urgences, je viens de me faire attaquer par des amibes qui ont poncé mon plus gros destroyer


Tu peux réduire le nombre de job d'un certain type (y a des boutons + et - sur la ligne du job), du coup les pop qui l'occupaient avant vont se répartir sur d'autres job libre de la même strate.

----------


## Enyss

> Bon je vais voir ce que je peux faire. Au pire, je peux déplacer des travailleurs d'un district à l'autre sur une même planète ? (me semble pas)


Tu peux choisir de diminuer le nombre de jobs offerts pour orienter tes travailleurs vers les jobs prioritaires.



Edit : grillé, le temps que je fasse l'image !  :Cell:

----------


## Anonyme899

> Au pire, je peux déplacer des travailleurs d'un district à l'autre sur une même planète ? (me semble pas):


Oui et non parce que le stratum bloque le mouvement. Mais un travailleur de mine peut aller au champ.

Comment lui dire "mais va bosser là nomdidiou!!!"?
Tu vas dans l'onglet population:






edit : overgrilled  ::P:

----------


## LetoII

> Tu peux choisir de diminuer le nombre de jobs offerts pour orienter tes travailleurs vers les jobs prioritaires.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/19/80b...3ba4b81.md.jpg
> 
> Edit : grillé, le temps que je fasse l'image !


Oui, mais c'est mieux avec les illustrations  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Enyss

On remarque d'ailleurs les réponses de plus en plus qualitatives au fil du temps  ::love::

----------


## Anonyme899

Tiens vu qu'il y a un marché aux esclaves je vais me tenter un empire de barbaric despoilers.

----------


## RegisF

Ah zut, je n'ai as la même interface que vous. J'ai omis de préciser que je n'ai que le jeu de base.

----------


## Enyss

Pourtant c'est le jeu de base sur les screens...

----------


## Serpi

> Ah zut, je n'ai as la même interface que vous. J'ai omis de préciser que je n'ai que le jeu de base.


Si ça se trouve tu es resté sur une version antérieure. A tout hasard, sur Steam :
- clic droit sur "Stellaris" dans ta bibliothèque,
- clic sur propriétés,
- clic sur l'onglet "Bêtas",
- vérifie que tu es bien sur "AUCUN - Ne participer à aucun test bêta", "2.2.0 - Le Guin version" ou encore "stellaris_test - testing and crossplay branch",
- lance le jeu,
- dans le launcher, en bas à gauche sous le drapeau indiquant la langue du jeu, vérifie que tu as bien la version "Le Guin".

Désolé mais je n'ai pas le courage de mettre des screens.  ::happy2:: 
Après tu n'es peut être pas sur Steam (dans ce cas je sèche).

Sinon, tu as tout simplement omis de cliquer sur l'onglet "population" dans l'interface planète.  ::rolleyes:: 

Sinon, pour les joueurs qui galèrent d'une manière générale sur la 2.2. malgré les belles images d'Enyss, Flefounet et moi-même, il y a cette vidéo qui montre et résume plutôt bien les nouvelles mécaniques de la MAJ. Par contre, désolé c'est dans la langue d'Albion.

----------


## DESNES

Merci pour le lien. Cette vidéo résume très bien les principales nouveautés de la 2.2  :Perfect:

----------


## Madvince

Les conditions de victoire c'est toujours très orienté militaire  après la dernière maj et dlc   ?
ps: je ne connais que le jeu vanilla...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Les conditions de victoire c'est toujours très orienté militaire  après la dernière maj et dlc   ?
> ps: je ne connais que le jeu vanilla...


C'est plus ouvert à priori.

La puissance économique est assez clé. La technologie compte aussi. Une expansion rapide au début sans haine ni violence ca peut donner beaucoup de point via les systèmes, les colonies, les pops puis le commerce à terme. Mais tu peux aussi gagner plein de point via les vassaux ou la fédération.
Etre le héros de la galaxie apparemment ca paie.

----------


## RegisF

> Sinon, tu as tout simplement omis de cliquer sur l'onglet "population" dans l'interface planète.


C'est le cas ! Merci, je n'avais pas vu cet onglet, bien pratique. Je me susi amusé 10 minutes à déplacer des gens. Mais du coup, pour augmenter ma pop (qui est effectivement basse car je confondais la stat d'emploi dispo avec la stat de pop réelle) je peux faire comment ?

----------


## Argelle

Première partie ici, donc la réponse à la question de RegisF fera aussi mon bonheur...
J'ose les pistes suivantes:

* attendre (!)


* accumuler assez de nourriture et prendre la décision "growth encouraged", ça coute bonbon mais +25% c'est appréciable.


* autre ?

----------


## Anonyme899

Il y a une mécanique émigration/immigration.

Basiquement tu vas stopper/ralentir la croissance d'une planète pour qu'elle se déverse sur les autres en demande de population et ca booste la croissance de population. L'edit "declare population control" est là pour ça. 


Sinon tu peux déplacer à la main via resettle.

----------


## pouf

Sinon tu peux jouer le hive et manger tout le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## RegisF

> Il y a une mécanique émigration/immigration.
> 
> Basiquement tu vas stopper/ralentir la croissance d'une planète pour qu'elle se déverse sur les autres en demande de population et ca booste la croissance de population. L'edit "declare population control" est là pour ça. 
> 
> 
> Sinon tu peux déplacer à la main via resettle.


D'accord, merci  ::):  Ma planète mère étant déjà peu peuplée je vais attendre avant les mouvements migratoires.

----------


## Neihaart

> Première partie ici, donc la réponse à la question de RegisF fera aussi mon bonheur...
> J'ose les pistes suivantes:
> 
> * attendre (!)
> 
> * accumuler assez de nourriture et prendre la décision "growth encouraged", ça coute bonbon mais +25% c'est appréciable.
> 
> * autre ?


Il y a un édit, qui augmente encore de 10%, et le perks en bas à droite de la tradition Expansion qui offre aussi 10% supplémentaires. Et comme disait Flefounet, on peut jouer avec l'aspect immigration. A noter aussi, le dirigeant peut avoir un trait augmentant encore de 5 ou 10% j'sais plus. J'ai un doute pour les gouverneurs.
Ensuite, c'est un peu différent parce que pas en cours de jeu, mais à la création de la race, il y a un trait pour 10% supplémentaire, et plusieurs civismes augmentent la création de pop également.
Et effectivement la vitesse de création de pop est une stat extrêmement importante maintenant, au vu du fonctionnement des planètes et du système de job.

----------


## RegisF

Et ya pas moyen de contrebalancer ça avec des robots ou avec un flux migratoire d'autres empires ?

----------


## Neihaart

Les robots fonctionnent sur une case de pop différente, dans l'interface postée par Argelle il y a une case "Assembling", c'est là. Du coup le développement se fait en parallèle de ta pop, et oui c'est assez fort. Bon par contre la création de robot est moins rapide me semble, et il faut un bâtiment spécial (usine d'assemblage, fourni dans le cas où tu prend le trait qui te fais démarrer avec des robots). Mais c'est effectivement un moyen de booster ta création de pop, d'une certaine façon.
Les échanges migratoire, je sais plus si ça file un buff, à vérifier c'est pas impossible. Ca te permet par contre de créer de ladite pop (soit tu choisis quelle sera la prochaine pop a créer si ta politique te le permet, soit c'est random).

----------


## pouf

Pour le moment le plus efficace pour monter rapidement sa population c'est :

- Jouer Hive (pas de malus lors de la colonisation, deux bâtiments qui accélèrent la population, un édict qui augmente la croissance)
- Jouer Xenophile et faire des traités de migration (mais un bug fait que seul la population migrante augmente et à terme tu n'as plus de population d'origine ou alors tu dois forcer la croissance de ta population mais cela applique un malus de croissance)

Jouer empire machine est une très mauvaise idée actuellement, c'est devenu super dur depuis le patch. Il n'y a que Driven Assimilator de jouable ^^

----------


## Neihaart

En un poil moins fort, perfection intérieure fonctionne très bien aussi, mais force à s'étendre extrêmement vite et fort (enfin plus ou moins fort, de quoi avoir un max de planètes) dès le début, vu qu'après ça c'est pas trop fait pour de la guerre d'aggression.
J'ai pas testé Empire machine dès le début, mais j'ai transformé ma race en machine via les ascensions et c'était pas ouf, j'ai trouvé ça moins fort que son pendant psionic. Par contre une fabrique de robots en plus fait pas mal monter la pop, même si ça sera beaucoup moins fort qu'une race prévue pour.

----------


## Vhipata

Je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé ici, Martin Anward cède sa place de Game Director sur Stellaris pour se consacrer a un projet secret. J'espère qu'il est parti en leur laissant quelques bonnes idées pour la suite vu le boulot accompli sur Stellaris 

https://twitter.com/Martin_Anward/st...670825473?s=19

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Il a fait sa grosse réforme du système il passe sur Vicky 3 c'est cool.

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> Et ya pas moyen de contrebalancer ça avec des robots ou avec un flux migratoire d'autres empires ?


Le principal avantage des robots dans la 2.2 est qu'ils ne consomment pas de Biens de Consommation. 

Pour ceux qui ont Megacorps, une synergie de Civisme pour en tirer avantage : le *Communisme Spatial* 

*Partage du Fardeau + Mécaniste (Égalitariste Fanatique + Matérialiste)*

Partage du fardeau égalisent les besoins en BdC des 3 classes sociales en y appliquant le même modificateur de 0.4. Dans les faits, on fait de grosses économies sur les Dirigeants et les Spécialistes, mais les Ouvriers deviennent très chers (0.4 contre 0.05 en "conditions de vie décentes").
Dans ce contexte, les robots constituent la solution rêvée, l'idée étant qu'ils constituent à terme la majorité de la classe ouvrière. Grâce à Mécaniste, la moitié du travail est déjà faite puisque l'on commence avec la tech et le bâtiment nécessaire plus quelques pop robotiques.

Il ne reste plus alors qu'à profiter de l'économie en BdC et du coût réduit des Spécialistes pour développer une production massive d'Alliage afin de pouvoir apporter les vertus du Matérialisme Dialectique au reste de la Galaxie...

Protip : Ne surtout pas upgrader vos robots au-delà du simple Droid.

----------


## Cedski

> Protip : Ne surtout pas upgrader vos robots au-delà du simple Droid.



pfff je suppose qu'après on des revoltes de gilets jaunes robotiques, ça peut etre relou oui.

----------


## Glavos02

Hello, j'ai eu le jeu récemment, il est vraiment super  ::): 
Mais j'ai un problème je veux revendiquer des territoires d'un de mes rivals pour les prendre quand je lui aurais déclarerais la guerre, mais le jeu dit: "nous n'avons aucunement besoin de revendiquer des systèmes de menaces majeurs" ::blink:: 
Pourtant mon allié avec qui il a été en guerre 2 fois a revendiqué plusieurs de ses systèmes.

----------


## LetoII

> Hello, j'ai eu le jeu récemment, il est vraiment super 
> Mais j'ai un problème je veux revendiquer des territoires d'un de mes rivals pour les prendre quand je lui aurais déclarerais la guerre, mais le jeu dit: "nous n'avons aucunement besoin de revendiquer des systèmes de menaces majeurs"
> Pourtant mon allié avec qui il a été en guerre 2 fois a revendiqué plusieurs de ses systèmes.


Si c'est un essaim dévoreur/assimilateur/Purificateur fanatique/ tout autre saleté du genre, tu peux déclarer une guerre totale et directement récupérer les systèmes dont tu arrivera à t’emparer (attention ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens).

----------


## Glavos02

> Si c'est un essaim dévoreur/assimilateur/Purificateur fanatique/ tout autre saleté du genre, tu peux déclarer une guerre totale et directement récupérer les systèmes dont tu arrivera à t’emparer (attention ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens).


C'est en effet un purificateur fanatique, mais si mon allié à des revendications sur un de ses systèmes que je capture, qui l'aura? moi ou mon allié?

----------


## Aymeeeric

Coucou les canards... Dites, je relance une partie (depuis la vanilla, que de changements), mais j'ai un soucis :
Je dois créer un vaisseau de transport, pour finaliser une mission... 
Bon, jusque la, rien de bien complexe, je vais sur ma capitale, je créer des armées (pour les faire embarquer) et la... boum ! 
Une fois les troupes créées, elles "disparaissent". Impossible de les voir, ou d'en faire un truc. WTF, comme dirait l'autre ?








 ::blink:: 


-- Edit : OMG, après 4 heures de galères et de farfouille du web, en fait ça créer automatiquement un transport en orbite... Bravo moi (bon, c'est pas très clair quand même).

----------


## LetoII

> C'est en effet un purificateur fanatique, mais si mon allié à des revendications sur un de ses systèmes que je capture, qui l'aura? moi ou mon allié?


En guerre totale, celui qui capture garde il me semble. En guerre normal, celui qui a la revendication la plus haute gardera le système à la fin de ma guerre (en cas de victoire ou de statu quo)




> Coucou les canards... Dites, je relance une partie (depuis la vanilla, que de changements), mais j'ai un soucis :
> Je dois créer un vaisseau de transport, pour finaliser une mission... 
> Bon, jusque la, rien de bien complexe, je vais sur ma capitale, je créer des armées (pour les faire embarquer) et la... boum ! 
> Une fois les troupes créées, elles "disparaissent". Impossible de les voir, ou d'en faire un truc. WTF, comme dirait l'autre ?
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/12/26/875b...2a9cfe6.md.png
> 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/12/26/ced1...eee2d0a.md.png


Les armées vont directement en orbite dans des vaisseaux de transport.

----------


## Madvince

Je joue une corpo et je n 'ai pas accès à l'onglet "Firme". La seule condition manquante d'après eux c'est que je n'ai pas le type Firme , mais dans la fenêtre Gouvernement c'est pourtant bien indiqué .  Un bug ? il me manque une techno ?  ...

----------


## Nelfe

Tu as bien choisi "Corporate" comme gouvernement (quand tu as le choix entre démocratie, oligarchie, dictature, empire, esprit ruche, intelligence artificielle et corporation) ?

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> Je joue une corpo et je n 'ai pas accès à l'onglet "Firme". La seule condition manquante d'après eux c'est que je n'ai pas le type Firme , mais dans la fenêtre Gouvernement c'est pourtant bien indiqué .  Un bug ? il me manque une techno ?  ...


Il n'est pas possible d'ouvrir des filiales dans d'autres mégacorporation et il me semble que l'infobulle n'est pas très claire en vf. Est ce que tu as essayé sur plusieurs voisins?

----------


## pouf

Tu ne peux également pas en ouvrir chez les empires ayant une intelligence collective (hive et robot) ainsi que chez les cannibales et assimilés ^^

----------


## Madvince

Ok merci je viens de voir pourquoi....  c'est moi ou le wiki in game n'est pas à jour  ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Ok merci je viens de voir pourquoi....  c'est moi ou le wiki in game n'est pas à jour  ?


Le wiki est mis à jour par les fans, donc généralement c'est pas immédiat après la sortie d'un DLC.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Hello !
Quelqu’un pourrait me dire si en achetant l’OST au format DLC, je peux accéder à la musique *sans avoir le jeu* ?
Je ne trouve pas de détails dans les descriptions, ce n’est que du son, mais c’est vendu comme un DLC.

C’est dispo sur Steam et via le site Paradox.

Par défaut, la page Steam prévient qu’il faut le jeu de base, et du coup, j’ai un doute (je me demande si c’est le message générique ou si contenu est bloqué si on n’a pas le jeu installé).

----

Bon. Steam et GOG n’autorisent pas l’achat si on n’a pas Stellaris dans le compte. Je suppose que ça répond à ma question ^^

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Oui, sur Steam je crois que c'est considéré comme un DLC du jeu. Donc, nécessité d'avoir le jeu.

----------


## Helix

Je ne sais pas s'il y a tout, mais l'OST est également sur spotify : https://open.spotify.com/album/3Nx26K0HGFDzed0EVCcX48

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’ai trouvé une solution alternative (avec les morceaux utilisés dans les DLCs). Merci !

(excellente musique d’ailleurs - vraiment planante, spatiale, à la fois symphonique, électronique et « lumineuse » (pas sombre, oppressante, etc.) - avec une identité - ça manque juste un peu d’énergie parfois mais ça doit coller au côté posé du jeu (je l’utilise pour X4 Foundations où il y a quelques combats depuis les cockpits) - mais bon, j’ai trouvé des morceaux de Warframe pour les bastons ^^)

----------


## canope

Dites les canards, je n'ai pas joué depuis vanilla où je m'ennuyais ferme sur le jeu (comme beaucoup). Et la récente update a l'air vraiment sympa!
Pour se rendre compte des bons changements, est ce que l'achats de DLC est obligatoire, où est ce que les updates normales suffisent pour s'amuser sur au moins une 1ere partie?
Et derniere question: est ce que les conditions de victoires sont toujours aussi naze qu'avant ou est ce que ça a changé?

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Dites les canards, je n'ai pas joué depuis vanilla où je m'ennuyais ferme sur le jeu (comme beaucoup). Et la récente update a l'air vraiment sympa!
> Pour se rendre compte des bons changements, est ce que l'achats de DLC est obligatoire, où est ce que les updates normales suffisent pour s'amuser sur au moins une 1ere partie?


Je suis plutôt dans ton cas (j'adorais les débuts de partie, mais le mid-game me flingait le moral à chaque fois).
Jamais retouché depuis la Vanilla (et Endless Space 2  ::ninja:: )... Jusque la ! Pour avoir passé plus de 10 heures sur la dernière version : c'est de la bonne, vraiment.

J'ai les deux premiers DLCs mais pas le dernier (vu qu'il est souvent précisé que la màj "suffit") : pour l'instant c'est très bien comme ça, je le prendrais surement plus tard.


Mais purée que le jeu s'est bonifié, c'est top.

----------


## Glavos02

https://tof.cx/image/fJ0AZ (je suis "The Rise")

Je suis le plus puissant empire de la galaxie  :Cigare:  (sans les empires déchus  ::ninja:: )
Je viens d'avoir ma première crise et je panique, le Khan vient d'arriver et a unifié les marauders, bon y avait qu'une faction qui est juste à coté de chez moi ( :Emo: ).
Il a envoyé une flotte de 16k sur ma gueule  :Sweat: .
J'ai trois flottes en tous (2 de 2,7k et 1 de 3,3k) les 2 de 2,7k sont en amélioration et sont très looooooooooooin, je les gardais pour déclarer la guerre à la Adeex (les purificateurss fanatiques).
Je sais pas comment réagir et même avec toutes mes flottes ensemble je peux rien faire contre une simple flotte  ::|:  alors qu'il y a encore ça dans ses systèmes:

https://tof.cx/image/fJMGa
https://tof.cx/image/fJYJi

 :Sweat: 

Je sais pas comment réagir, mes défenses seront incapables de les repousser, comment on gère les crises?

----------


## LetoII

T'es dans la merde. Je serai toi je fortifierai le système qui fait goulet d'étranglement un peu plus vers le centre de ton empire (en gros au sud du  "e" de "the" ) et j'y collerai toutes mes flottes en espérant avoir suffisamment de puissance pour tenir le système (avec une station uppgradé à fond, bardée d'arme et de plateformes de défense y a peut être moyen) en attendant la mort du khan. Si non tu peux jouer les carpets et te soumettre au Khan, jamais essayé  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Glavos02

> T'es dans la merde. Je serai toi je fortifierai le système qui fait goulet d'étranglement un peu plus vers le centre de ton empire (en gros au sud du  "e" de "the" ) et j'y collerai toutes mes flottes en espérant avoir suffisamment de puissance pour tenir le système (avec une station uppgradé à fond, bardée d'arme et de plateformes de défense y a peut être moyen) en attendant la mort du khan. Si non tu peux jouer les carpets et te soumettre au Khan, jamais essayé .


le pire c'est que mes 2 autres flottes mettront 2 ans à revenir  ::'(:

----------


## Darkath

J'ai jamais eu ça juste à coté de moi, mais j'imagine qu'il y'a de grande chance que tu sois bouffé en partie, et que tu doive reconquérir l'espace perdu une fois que l'empire du Khan explose en plusieurs factions rivales.

Vu la géographie de la map faut espérer qu'il parte plus du coté de l'Adeex parceque sinon il va remonter tout ton empire sans pouvoir bifurquer.

En général la technique c'est de survivre en reprenant les systèmes quand le loup n'y est pas et de ralentir le plus possible en jouant sur les stations et chokepoint.

Insérer un systeme avec une grosse station bien poilue et une planete forteresse (en gros tu remplis le max de slots de dispo evec des forteresse et un planetary shield si débloqué) peut te faire gagner pas mal de temps (dans ma dernière partie j'avais une planète avec genre 5 forteresses upgradé dessus ça faisait une défense > 1500, donc faut que l'IA puisse sortir une armée suffisament conséquente.)

----------


## Glavos02

> J'ai jamais eu ça juste à coté de moi, mais j'imagine qu'il y'a de grande chance que tu sois bouffé en partie, et que tu doive reconquérir l'espace perdu une fois que l'empire du Khan explose en plusieurs factions rivales.
> 
> Vu la géographie de la map faut espérer qu'il parte plus du coté de l'Adeex parceque sinon il va remonter tout ton empire sans pouvoir bifurquer.
> 
> En général la technique c'est de survivre en reprenant les systèmes quand le loup n'y est pas et de ralentir le plus possible en jouant sur les stations et chokepoint.
> 
> Insérer un systeme avec une grosse station bien poilue et une planete forteresse (en gros tu remplis le max de slots de dispo evec des forteresse et un planetary shield si débloqué) peut te faire gagner pas mal de temps.


Merci pour ses précieux conseils  :;): , mais l'empire du Khan met combien de temps à exploser en plusieurs factions?

----------


## LetoII

> Merci pour ses précieux conseils , mais l'empire du Khan met combien de temps à exploser en plusieurs factions?


Ca peut se produire à la mort du Khan, soit au cours d'une bataille soit de vieillesse (je crois qu'il y a un event où il meure de maladie aussi). Du coup ça peut être un peu long, je dirai moins d'un siècle au pire. Il est aussi possible que ça fasse un seul grand empire à sa mort.

----------


## Darkath

Sinon dans ma partie actuelle avec des orcs communistes, j'avait fait quelques robots sur certains mondes miniers/agricoles/générateurs, mais rien de bien folichon, et je me suis tapé la révoltes des robots. La moitié de mes planètes sont passé du coté des robots. Pas difficile a reconquérir, mais par contre tous les mondes "reconquéris" étaient vidés de leurs batiments "incompatibles" avec les robots (donc quasiment tout, y compris les districts villes), donc extrémement chiant à reconstruire et ré-équilibrer mon économie avec des planètes de 100 pops SDF sans emplois.

Bon comme j'étais plutôt bien dans la partie, je me suis dit, même et j'ai fait le taf pour reprendre mon économie en main et reconstruire. Sauf que j'avais oublié que l'event m'avait spawn une 100 aines de robots additionels a travers ces planètes en questions. Robots que je n'avais pas viré.

La je recommence à me taper les events chelou a propos d'AIs qui partent en vrille donc je panique, je change les lois sur l'AI en interdit, mais je suis toujours incapable de les purger. Donc je fini par interdire les robots. Et la rebelote, révolte de robot instantanée, sur les mêmes planètes qu'avant. 

Alt+F4 s'en suit, j'étais en 2460  ::sad::

----------


## Glavos02

Bon je viens de me vendre au grand Khan  :Red: 
Il vient juste d'installer une base sur ma capitale pour "m'encourager", ça va à part un malus de 10% sur mon argent et de 30% sur ma capacité navale y a rien de grave  ::O: 
Il me laisse faire ce que je veux, ça n'impacte pas l'opinion des autres empires et en plus il attaque les purificateurs fanatiques (Adeex)  :Fourbe: , je vais aller aider de ce pas le Grand Khan  :Death:  à anéantir Adeex  :Fourbe: 

Gloire au Grand Khan et à son empire! (tant qu'il est encore en vie, après  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## LetoII

> Sinon dans ma partie actuelle avec des orcs communistes, j'avait fait quelques robots sur certains mondes miniers/agricoles/générateurs, mais rien de bien folichon, et je me suis tapé la révoltes des robots. La moitié de mes planètes sont passé du coté des robots. Pas difficile a reconquérir, mais par contre tous les mondes "reconquéris" étaient vidés de leurs batiments "incompatibles" avec les robots (donc quasiment tout, y compris les districts villes), donc extrémement chiant à reconstruire et ré-équilibrer mon économie avec des planètes de 100 pops SDF sans emplois.
> 
> Bon comme j'étais plutôt bien dans la partie, je me suis dit, même et j'ai fait le taf pour reprendre mon économie en main et reconstruire. Sauf que j'avais oublié que l'event m'avait spawn une 100 aines de robots additionels a travers ces planètes en questions. Robots que je n'avais pas viré.
> 
> La je recommence à me taper les events chelou a propos d'AIs qui partent en vrille donc je panique, je change les lois sur l'AI en interdit, mais je suis toujours incapable de les purger. Donc je fini par interdire les robots. Et la rebelote, révolte de robot instantanée, sur les mêmes planètes qu'avant. 
> 
> Alt+F4 s'en suit, j'étais en 2460


J'ai eu un truc un peu comme ça, je pense que c'est un bug. Si t'a une sauvegarde avant de changer la politique pour les robots essaye de recharger et de refaire le changement, c'était passé pour moi. Par contre après faut mettre les robots en indésirable pour qu'ils soient démontés, c'est plus automatique.

----------


## Glavos02

C'est joli tous ça  :Popcorn:

----------


## erynnie

Bon, bon, bon... vous lire m'a donné envie de réinstaller le jeu que je n'avais pas retouché depuis la vanilla (une trentaine d'heure à l'époque d'après steam).
Et là c'est le drame, je suis complètement perdu  ::rolleyes:: 

Vous auriez un tuto à peu prêt à jour à me conseiller ?

----------


## Darkath

> J'ai eu un truc un peu comme ça, je pense que c'est un bug. Si t'a une sauvegarde avant de changer la politique pour les robots essaye de recharger et de refaire le changement, c'était passé pour moi. Par contre après faut mettre les robots en indésirable pour qu'ils soient démontés, c'est plus automatique.


Ironman  :Splash:

----------


## LetoII

> Ironman


Ha..... dommage, mais courageux quand on voit le nombre de bugs restants  ::ninja:: .

----------


## nutopia

Je m'y remets pour tester la mise à jour. Vraiment beaucoup de changements depuis ma dernière partie qui date de plus d'un an. C'est sympa de découvrir les nouveaux mécanismes de jeu : districts, chômage etc.
Je ne comprends pas l'empire sprawl. 
https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Empire
Je viens de me rendre comte de son existence et ça me bouffe énormément de ressources.

Je ne vois pas comment le réduire. Je suis bien forcé de construire de nouveaux districts et nouvelles planètes si je veux m'étendre.
Comment réduire sa valeur ? Comment augmenter mon administrative capacity/empire cohesion ?
Je ne comprends bien le wiki que j'ai cité plus haut.
"Empire Sprawl is increased by 2 for each system" n'est pas contradictoire avec "empire cohesion ... +1 for each owned system" ?
Est-ce que c'est dû aux 'trous' dans mon "territoire" ?

----------


## Valdr

J'ai l'impression que le système d'esclavage est devenu totalement contre-productif: il faut accumuler beaucoup de bonus/traits pour rendre le rendre attractif (pour les esclavagistes, pas pour les esclaves  ::P:  ). 
Maintenant je n'en vois plus du tout l’intérêt, les maigres gains sont totalement perdu avec le nouveau système de factions: des esclaves mécontents demanderont toujours de + en + de ressources pour être contenus, et impossible de les libérer: ca ferait directement apparaitre une faction totalement opposée aux étiques de l'empire, et qui regrouperais jusqu'a 40% de la pop. Du coup pour l'empire esclavagiste les conséquences sont presque équivalentes a la crise des robots, sans en avoir l'utilité le restant de la partie.
Je trouve ca dommage, j'ai toujours trouvé l'esclavage beaucoup moins efficace que les robots.

----------


## Volcano

> Je m'y remets pour tester la mise à jour. Vraiment beaucoup de changements depuis ma dernière partie qui date de plus d'un an. C'est sympa de découvrir les nouveaux mécanismes de jeu : districts, chômage etc.
> Je ne comprends pas l'empire sprawl. 
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Empire
> Je viens de me rendre comte de son existence et ça me bouffe énormément de ressources.
> https://reho.st/self/61b6ca6be7f3f2b...4fab5b0ba9.png
> Je ne vois pas comment le réduire. Je suis bien forcé de construire de nouveaux districts et nouvelles planètes si je veux m'étendre.
> Comment réduire sa valeur ? Comment augmenter mon administrative capacity/empire cohesion ?
> Je ne comprends bien le wiki que j'ai cité plus haut.
> "Empire Sprawl is increased by 2 for each system" n'est pas contradictoire avec "empire cohesion ... +1 for each owned system" ?
> Est-ce que c'est dû aux 'trous' dans mon "territoire" ?


"Sprawl" c'est l'étalement, c'est donc bien dû au nombre de systèmes possédés. Les "trous" influent surtout sur le coût de colonisation quand tu veux construire un avant-poste dans un système non contigu des autres, avec un coût en influence plus élevé. Ces trous te poseront aussi des problèmes pour la sécurité de tes routes commerciales (établies automatiquement par défaut) car un avant-poste procure naturellement un minimum de protection contre la piraterie. Au contraire des systèmes sans avant-poste par lesquels passe une route commerciale entraîneront une perte sur les bénéfices de la route concernée.

----------


## Enyss

Les trous et systèmes isolés diminuent aussi l'empire cohesion, ce qui augmente le sprawl.

Edit :

----------


## nutopia

Effectivement relier les petits bouts de territoire corrige en partie le déficit.
Et je viens de voir l'upgrade des starbases...

----------


## LetoII

> J'ai l'impression que le système d'esclavage est devenu totalement contre-productif: il faut accumuler beaucoup de bonus/traits pour rendre le rendre attractif (pour les esclavagistes, pas pour les esclaves  ). 
> Maintenant je n'en vois plus du tout l’intérêt, les maigres gains sont totalement perdu avec le nouveau système de factions: des esclaves mécontents demanderont toujours de + en + de ressources pour être contenus, et impossible de les libérer: ca ferait directement apparaitre une faction totalement opposée aux étiques de l'empire, et qui regrouperais jusqu'a 40% de la pop. Du coup pour l'empire esclavagiste les conséquences sont presque équivalentes a la crise des robots, sans en avoir l'utilité le restant de la partie.
> Je trouve ca dommage, j'ai toujours trouvé l'esclavage beaucoup moins efficace que les robots.


On a pas du jouer au même jeu, l'esclavage a toujours était supérieur à l'utilisation de robot d'un point de vue production brut, et c'est encore le cas. "guilde esclavagiste" est un peu embêtant avec son taux de 40% d'esclave imposé, ça ralenti pas mal le remplissage des mondes "spécialistes", du coup c'est surtout intéressant en début de partie, ensuite soit on s'en débarrasse quand on a accès à suffisamment de bons esclaves xenos (l'apparition de factions égalitaristes ou xénophile ne pose aucun réel soucis) soit on change le type d'esclavage des espèces produisant les spécialistes en esclavage domestique pour pas être embêté.

----------


## fractguy

Petit we sur stellaris et c'était franchement cool. 

J'avais un peu peur vu de loin, mais force est de constaté en pratiquant la chose que l'aménagement des planètes est devenu au poil. Sur un premier run de découverte, t'as vraiment l'impression de faire des choix qui se révèleront décisifs (ou catastrophiques) sur 10, 20 ans ou plus. Fini le temps ou vas y que je t'upgrade mes batiments comme je te pousse, là maintenant chaque décision est mûrement pesée, et on a un peu l'impression d'être dans la peau d'un édile territoriale devant l'inauguration de sa nouvelle ZUP, les mains tremblantes pour la pose du premier parpaing à l'idée de finir dans les journaux, 10 ans plus tard, grand vainqueur régional du concours plus grand gachis d'argent public. 

De même pour l'économie. Aux premiers signes de faiblesse, tu fais pas gaffe: un tour sur le marché galactique et on n'en parle plus. Et puis les déséquilibres se creusent, petit à petit alors que ton empire grandit, boostés par ta population et les jobs à fournir. Jusqu'au moment où c'est un peu comme si l'ennemi était à tes portes: t'as genre un an ou deux pour préparer ton plan de relance économique sinon tu vas le sentir passer sévère.

Par contre petit bémol je trouve, c'est la primauté de l'alliage. Qu'on en est besoin pour construire des flottes et ses stations, OK. Mais qu'on en est besoin AUSSI pour le civil avec les habitats et les méga-structures, c'est un peu dommage je trouve. Du coup, c'est tellement vital que les prix explosent sur le marché. A tel point que je me demande si il vaut pas mieux se mettre en négatif en minéral en transformant tout en alliage, et vendre une petite partie de son excédent ainsi produit pour se racheter du minerai sur le marché... Bon apres je sais pas si inonder le marché d'alliage est forcément une bonne idée à terme  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

Pas trop eu de soucis avec l'alliage, j'ai deux monde forges avec district au max sur le cristal + forges pour transformer ça en alliage et ça passe.

----------


## dave8888

> Par contre petit bémol je trouve, c'est la primauté de l'alliage. Qu'on en est besoin pour construire des flottes et ses stations, OK. Mais qu'on en est besoin AUSSI pour le civil avec les habitats et les méga-structures, c'est un peu dommage je trouve. Du coup, c'est tellement vital que les prix explosent sur le marché. A tel point que je me demande si il vaut pas mieux se mettre en négatif en minéral en transformant tout en alliage, et vendre une petite partie de son excédent ainsi produit pour se racheter du minerai sur le marché... Bon apres je sais pas si inonder le marché d'alliage est forcément une bonne idée à terme


Il faut construire des bâtiments permettant d'agrandir tes réserves et acheter régulièrement, car les prix reviennent toujours vers la norme.
J'ai noté que l'IA avait tendance parfois à survendre certains produits ce qui permettait aussi de faire des bonnes affaires parfois.

----------


## fractguy

> Pas trop eu de soucis avec l'alliage, j'ai deux monde forges avec district au max sur le cristal + forges pour transformer ça en alliage et ça passe.


Oui ca passe. Le truc c'est que quelque soit ta civ, civile ou militaire, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut maxer l'alliage et viser le +0 en biens de consommation. Je me disais qu'une plus grande variété de build aurait été sympa, mais bon, ça reste mineur en fait.




> Il faut construire des bâtiments permettant d'agrandir tes réserves et acheter régulièrement, car les prix reviennent toujours vers la norme.
> J'ai noté que l'IA avait tendance parfois à survendre certains produits ce qui permettait aussi de faire des bonnes affaires parfois.


Sur ma partie, le minéral coute 4 crédits à l'achat, l'alliage 16 à la revente, sachant que le ratio de transformation de mes métalleux c'est presque du 1/1. Je vais tester ça, mais je pense qu'on doit pouvoir optimiser sa prod en convertissant plus d'alliage qu'on ne produit de minéraux, surtout si les prix reviennent rapidement à la norme sur le marché^^

----------


## Nelfe

Ha bah faut rusher les districts de minéraux au départ (peut-être plus que de crédits, car les crédits tu peux en gagner autrement notamment grâce au Trade Value des systèmes), car entre l'alliage, les constructions de stations et les biens de conso ça part très vite. Après comme tu dis les biens de conso tu t'en sers pas pour construire, donc tu peux viser le +0/+1 pendant quelque temps mais ça reste cependant assez dangereux (une ou deux pop de plus et en fonction de ta politique sociale tu te retrouves vite en négatif). 
Perso c'est la bouffe que je met de côté, sans trop construire de district agricoles ou de fermes hydro je suis largement dans le positif, ce qui me permet de garder mes districts pour les crédits et les minéraux.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Oui ca passe. Le truc c'est que quelque soit ta civ, civile ou militaire, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut maxer l'alliage et viser le +0 en biens de consommation. Je me disais qu'une plus grande variété de build aurait été sympa, mais bon, ça reste mineur en fait.


Les biens de conso c'est super important. C'est ce qui te permet d'augmenter les niveaux de vie et donc la stabilité. Plus ta stabilité est haute, plus tu gagnes de ressources(miam, energie, minerai, recherche etc...). Donc faut bien réfléchir à la chose. C'est plus subtil que ca semble. Tu as +30% de bonus de prod à 100% de stabilité, 0% à 50% et -50% à 0% de stabilité.
Si tu veux avoir un empire très performant, t'as intérêt à stocker les biens de conso pour éviter les pénuries en cas de guerre.
Par exemple pour une technocratie, tu vas avoir besoin de l'Academic privilege pour maxer ta science et augmenter la stabilité via le political power des rulers et specialists. Mais tes rulers et specialists vont couter très cher en biens de conso. T'as intérêt à stocker les biens de conso. En plus tu vas vouloir des cultures workers pour avoir de l'unité à dépenser dans une ambition comme Scientific revolution. 

Ca finit par couter très cher en biens de conso tout les mois.

Idem si tuas du chomage en quantité. Le niveau de vie utopian abondance est tout à fait top dans ce cas de figure mais ca coute cher en biens de conso.

Parallèlement il faut aussi savoir jouer avec les policies. En temps de paix, ca vaut le coup de passer en civilian economy pour acculer des biens de conso ou augmenter le niveau de vie. En temps de guerre, tu repasses en militarized economy mais du coup si tu veux garder ton niveau de prod, il va falloir garder le niveau de vie tel quel donc t'as intérêt à avoir un matelas.

t'as aussi les decisions comme "Distribute luxury goods" qui sont assez importante parce qu'elle donne +25% amenities et +25% immigration pull. Par contre ca prend 100 biens de conso par 10 pops. Ca peut couter assez cher si tu es dans une optique de colonisation étendue ou que tu l'appliques sur une planète déjà bien peuplée

----------


## fractguy

Merci pour toutes les infos^^

----------


## nutopia

D'après le "panneau de droite", j'ai un problème de chômage sur une planète mais quand je regarde de plus près il est écrit qu'il n'y a pas de chômage sur la planète en question alors que l'icône de chômage est rouge...



C'est un bug ou bien quelque chose m'échappe ?
Merci.

----------


## Madvince

Si on voit bien l'icone d'une pop au chômage sur les deux écrans (valise barrée avec valeur= 1 ). C'est juste le message qui est trompeur ( bug ?)  . Mais je ne vois pas bien où tu mets ton pointeur de souris pour la popup.
Si il est sur les Workers c'est buggé je pense.  Après est ce le message qui a raison ou l'icone ? ....

----------


## Neihaart

> Si on voit bien l'icone d'une pop au chômage sur les deux écrans (valise barrée avec valeur= 1 ). C'est juste le message qui est trompeur ( bug ?)  . Mais je ne vois pas bien où tu mets ton pointeur de souris pour la popup.
> Si il est sur les Workers c'est buggé je pense.  Après est ce le message qui a raison ou l'icone ? ....


Non c'est pas forcément buggué. Tu as des esclaves ? Si c'est le cas, tes deux boulots dispos sont des tafs de spécialistes, et tes esclaves ne montent pas spécialistes automatiquement (en tout cas pas avec la citoyenneté par strate, aucune idée pour les autres types de citoyenneté). On tombe très souvent dans ce cas là avec le civisme Guildes esclavagistes (ou un truc du genre), qui te fait avoir 40% d'esclaves. Du coup le moment du jeu où tu fait surtout des bâtiments de spécialistes, tu tombes dans ce cas là, ta planète créée des esclaves mais y a plus d'occupations pour eux. C'est effectivement pas hyper clair IG.

EDIT: ok j'ai mal regardé les screens  ::zzz:: . Pas vraiment d'idée pour le coup. T'aurais pas des pops avec des droits de citoyennetés un peu exotiques qui les empêchent d'accéder à certains jobs ? Ou alors est-il possible de lancer une usine de robot et donc de fabriquer des robots avec des lois interdisant les travailleurs robotiques, ce qui les collerait au chômage ?
Sinon si tes lois te le permettent (ou change les sans sauvegarder pour tester), essaye de réimplanter la pop au chomage sur une autre planète pour voir.
Ou alors t'a jouer avec les - d'un job et t'a oublié de remaxer les postes dudit job ? (je sais pas ce que ça donne question interface, peut-être ça).

----------


## nutopia

> Si on voit bien l'icone d'une pop au chômage sur les deux écrans (valise barrée avec valeur= 1 ). C'est juste le message qui est trompeur ( bug ?)  . Mais je ne vois pas bien où tu mets ton pointeur de souris pour la popup.
> Si il est sur les Workers c'est buggé je pense.  Après est ce le message qui a raison ou l'icone ? ....


Le pointeur était sur la petite valise rayée en rouge.




> Non c'est pas forcément buggué. Tu as des esclaves ? Si c'est le cas, tes deux boulots dispos sont des tafs de spécialistes, et tes esclaves ne montent pas spécialistes automatiquement (en tout cas pas avec la citoyenneté par strate, aucune idée pour les autres types de citoyenneté). On tombe très souvent dans ce cas là avec le civisme Guildes esclavagistes (ou un truc du genre), qui te fait avoir 40% d'esclaves. Du coup le moment du jeu où tu fait surtout des bâtiments de spécialistes, tu tombes dans ce cas là, ta planète créée des esclaves mais y a plus d'occupations pour eux. C'est effectivement pas hyper clair IG.
> 
> EDIT: ok j'ai mal regardé les screens . Pas vraiment d'idée pour le coup. T'aurais pas des pops avec des droits de citoyennetés un peu exotiques qui les empêchent d'accéder à certains jobs ? Ou alors est-il possible de lancer une usine de robot et donc de fabriquer des robots avec des lois interdisant les travailleurs robotiques, ce qui les collerait au chômage ?
> Sinon si tes lois te le permettent (ou change les sans sauvegarder pour tester), essaye de réimplanter la pop au chomage sur une autre planète pour voir.
> Ou alors t'a jouer avec les - d'un job et t'a oublié de remaxer les postes dudit job ? (je sais pas ce que ça donne question interface, peut-être ça).


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## fractguy

Le chomeur est un worker, faudrait que tu detailles cette liste (double clic dessus) pour voir ce qu'il se passe. Probablement un robot qui se retrouve avec un job de technicien qu'il ne peut pas occuper?

----------


## BlueSun

Il existe une faction qui permette de se focaliser sur la guerre? Comme la Horde ou le Chaos dans Total War Warhammer. J'ai envie d'un space op', pas d'une feuille excel  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme899

> C'est un bug ou bien quelque chose m'échappe ?
> Merci.


Je dois vérifier avant de répondre. Je n'ai pas utilisé ce tooltip. 

Que dit le tooltip de la valisette du planet summary?
Lui je sais qu'il marche.

----------


## nutopia

C'est bien celui-ci qui s'affichait.
Pas grave, j'ai déplacé la pop.

Beaucoup plus grave... Je suis en guerre et mes alliés (même confédération) ne viennent absolument pas m'aider...
J'ai loupé quelque chose encore ?

----------


## Ixarys

> Il existe une faction qui permette de se focaliser sur la guerre? Comme la Horde ou le Chaos dans Total War Warhammer. J'ai envie d'un space op', pas d'une feuille excel


Essaye Aurora, tu verras ce qu'est vraiment un 4X en feuilles excels !  ::P: 
Sinon le focus de départ de militariste permet de mieux tenir les guerres, voir jouer des gros xénophobes ou des robots exterminateurs pour tuer tout ce qui bouge.

----------


## Da-Soth

> Il existe une faction qui permette de se focaliser sur la guerre? Comme la Horde ou le Chaos dans Total War Warhammer. J'ai envie d'un space op', pas d'une feuille excel


Les essaims ou les robots exterminateurs (pas la militariste, celle centrale). Gestion de planète minimum garantie. Pas de factions, pas de diplo, pas de Bonheur, pas de Revendication, que de la guerre.

----------


## BlueSun

Merci!

DU coup je viens de jeter un oeil, j'avais pas relancé depuis un moment, je crois que les IA n'existaient pas au debut, pas sous cette forme.
Le Rogue Defense System semble parfait: Tuer, tuer, tuer. Merci encore, je m'en vais purger de ce pas.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Beaucoup plus grave... Je suis en guerre et mes alliés (même confédération) ne viennent absolument pas m'aider...
> J'ai loupé quelque chose encore ?


L'IA ne se suicide pas. Regroupe les flottes.

----------


## pouf

Pour poete guerrier, les robots sont beaucoup plus dur à jouer depuis le patch megacorp. Même si les derniers patchs ont améliorés les choses, ça fait toujours mal au cul de commencer en énergie négative dès le départ.

Pour apprendre et tout manger, le devouring swarm est plus facile à jouer

----------


## BlueSun

C'est pas aussi sexy que de jouer une intelligence artificielle quand même. Mais je prend note. Mais du coup tu m'as fait douter alors j'ai lachement relancé Sin of solar empire: rebellion...

----------


## iHateWin

Coucou les canards !

J'avais le jeu dans un placard car j'avais bien accroché sur ma première partie en vanilla mais je m'étais vite ennuyé.

La 2.2 semblant très intéressante j'ai relancé le jeu avec tt ses dlc sauf megacorp.

Les débuts sont tjs aussi sympas.

Je me posais une ptite question.

Dans les paramètres de départ j'ai mis 0 planètes colonisables garanties pour le côté random de l'exploration spatial.
Mais je me dis que j'ai peut être fais une connerie car j'ai pas eut de chance et résultat j'ai eut aucune planète dans mon espace.

J'ai du faire une guerre (contre mon RP d'ONU pacifique heureusement c'était un méchant esclavagiste) pour en récup une habitabilité moyenne et une faible.

Donc assez tard dans la partie.

Mais les quêtes du jeu et les crises restent à la même puissance je suppose.

Du coup est ce que pour vous je me suis tiré une balle dans le pied dès le début de la game ?

----------


## LetoII

> Coucou les canards !
> 
> J'avais le jeu dans un placard car j'avais bien accroché sur ma première partie en vanilla mais je m'étais vite ennuyé.
> 
> La 2.2 semblant très intéressante j'ai relancé le jeu avec tt ses dlc sauf megacorp.
> 
> Les débuts sont tjs aussi sympas.
> 
> Je me posais une ptite question.
> ...


Oui, et non. Ca peut être chiant d'un point de vue économique si t'as pas trop de planète colonisable au départ. Toutefois à priori plus rien ne t’empêche de mais rien ne t’empêche de coloniser une planète à 20% d'habitabilité, tes colons vont juste te couter une blinde en entretien. Si t'as un peu de chance sur la tech, fonce sur la terraformation, ça te permettra de rattraper un peu le coup et même si c'est chère c'est la solution la plus rapide (attention il faut 2 techno pour terraformer les planètes habités donc pour aller au plus vite mieux vaut ne pas coloniser avant de terraformer dans un premier temps).  Si non faut aller vers les modification génétique mais c'est souvent plus long à avoir.

----------


## Phibrizo

Il y a visiblement un paquet de nouveautés dans le jeu...

Je me demande, si je vise la construction d'une Œcuménopole, il faut que je choisisse d'incarner une mégacorpo, ou c'est accessible à n'importe qui ?

Et concernant les mégacorpos d'ailleurs, c'est uniquement un choix de début de partie j'imagine ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Il y a visiblement un paquet de nouveautés dans le jeu...
> 
> Je me demande, si je vise la construction d'une Œcuménopole, il faut que je choisisse d'incarner une mégacorpo, ou c'est accessible à n'importe qui ?
> 
> Et concernant les mégacorpos d'ailleurs, c'est uniquement un choix de début de partie j'imagine ?


- Accessible à tous (si tu as le DLC)
- Oui, c'est une forme de gouvernement accessible qu'à la création de ta race. Je ne crois pas que tu puisses réformer ton empire en mégacorporation après.

----------


## Ixarys

> Oui, c'est une forme de gouvernement accessible qu'à la création de ta race. Je ne crois pas que tu puisses réformer ton empire en mégacorporation après.


J'ai pas le jeu sous les yeux, mais il me semble bien que ce soit possible. Le wiki n'a pas l'air de dire le contraire (ni de l'affirmer en fait, j'ai pas vraiment de confirmation : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Government#Corporate)

----------


## LetoFou

> J'ai pas le jeu sous les yeux, mais il me semble bien que ce soit possible. Le wiki n'a pas l'air de dire le contraire (ni de l'affirmer en fait, j'ai pas vraiment de confirmation : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Government#Corporate)


Effectivement il me semble que l'on peut passer vers une megacorp lors d'une reforme (dans l'onglet gouvernement avec un coût de 250 influences). J'avais été surpris par çà dans ma précédente partie.
C'est une bonne idée si on se retrouve avec un tout petit empire sans possibilité de s’agrandir.

----------


## Anonyme899

> - Oui, c'est une forme de gouvernement accessible qu'à la création de ta race. Je ne crois pas que tu puisses réformer ton empire en mégacorporation après.


Tu peux passer de megacorp à un autre gouvernement et inversement.  C'est une question d'ethos. Tu vas changer tous tes civics au passage.

----------


## Nelfe

> Tu peux passer de megacorp à un autre gouvernement et inversement.  C'est une question d'ethos. Tu vas changer tous tes civics au passage.


Ah bah ok je pensais pas, j'ai pas encore testé les megacorps en même temps.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ah bah ok je pensais pas, j'ai pas encore testé les megacorps en même temps.


Par contre passer de megacorp à un gouvernement standard ce n'est pas un choix anodin. Tu perd toutes les succursales et le flouz qui va avec. Donc si tu es entouré d'ennemis complètement réfractaires au capitalisme ou que tu t'es énormément étendu ca peut avoir du sens mais sinon ca doit piquer dans le porte-monnaie.

----------


## Neihaart

> Par contre passer de megacorp à un gouvernement standard ce n'est pas un choix anodin. Tu perd toutes les succursales et le flouz qui va avec. Donc si tu es entouré d'ennemis complètement réfractaires au capitalisme *ou que tu t'es énormément étendu* ca peut avoir du sens mais sinon ca doit piquer dans le porte-monnaie.


Et encore, pour ce second cas je trouve ça déjà compliqué à justifier. Ma dernière partie en megacorp, j'ai explosé ma limite assez vite, alors certes le coût des traditions et technos explosent, mais déjà il est possible de compenser en partie ça avec plusieurs planètes dédiées à ça (surtout pour les technos, c'est plus compliqué pour les tradis, encore qu'avec les bons traits/civismes y a moyen d'aider un peu), mais surtout l'apport des succursales me semble trop compliqué à compenser à partir d'un certain point. A titre d'exemple, dans ma dernière partie elles me rapportaient dans les 2k ou 3k de crédit, ce qui avec la valeur commerciale me permettait de n'avoir aucun district générateur, sans compter les bâtiments pour gratter pas mal de minéral et d'alliage (ce qui me manquait dans cette game).
Autre conseil d'ailleurs pour les megacorp, au bout d'un moment (relativement rapide) il devient très intéressant de transformer ses valeurs commerciales en énergie et biens de consos. En principe votre income de conso devrait décoller, ce qui rend possible de changer tout (ou presque) les bâtiments de générations de consos, et/ou de revendre mensuellement tout votre surplus pour un gain de crédit supérieur à celui que vous recevriez en restant en full commercial->crédit.

----------


## Glavos02

Victoire  :Beer: 

Bon le Grand Khan a foutu un sacré bordel chez moi et chez tous mes alliés  ::'(: , mais rien chez mes ennemis qui étaient planqués à l'autre bout de la carte :tired: 

Moi (The Rise), la Prime, et la Garde de la Paix sont ses vassaux (c'était ça ou mourrir), j'espère que il va se briser en plein de petits empires qui vont se faire la guerre.

J'ai encore une question: le Grand Khan avait mis une station militaire et une flotte à lui dans ma capitale, que vont-ils devenir? Je vais devoir devenir le vassal de la faction qui va hériter de la station et de la flotte sous peine de voir ma capitale de se faire détruite (surtout que mes flottes sont très faibles comparés à les siennes et que les miennes sont à l'autre bout de la galaxie  ::|: )

Edit: Bon comme la Prime c'est fait pouter par le Grand Khan, la Destruction (des robots exterminateurs) ont le champ libre pour tous nous envahir! youpi!  :Bave: 
Je sens que la fin va être bordélique comme pas possible mais épique.

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est quand même bien pété du slip les Megacorps. C'est dommage que l'ia ne sache pas les utiliser.

----------


## Nelfe

> C'est quand même bien pété du slip les Megacorps. C'est dommage que l'ia ne sache pas les utiliser.


Je comptais lancer une partie avec un syndicat du crime ce soir.
Pour les mégacorporations classiques, chopper la moitié de la valeur commerciale d'une planète + les bâtiments qui ont de beau bonus, ça doit être violent ouais.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Je comptais lancer une partie avec un syndicat du crime ce soir.
> Pour les mégacorporations classiques, chopper la moitié de la valeur commerciale d'une planète + les bâtiments qui ont de beau bonus, ça doit être violent ouais.


Ca pose aussi quelques questions que tu n'as pas avec les empires classiques. La crise de fin de partie va piquer je pense.  ::P: 

La prochaine fois je ne met que des ressources intangibles (recherche/unité) en branch offices. Tout le reste je le mets sur des planètes.

Là j'importe tout mon minerai ou presque des branch offices. Ce n'est pas très sûr.

----------


## Nelfe

Déjà que si un empire qui te rapporte pas mal décide de te déclarer la guerre pour fermer tes succursales ça fait mal  ::P:

----------


## DarkMouette

> Déjà que si un empire qui te rapporte pas mal décide de te déclarer la guerre pour fermer tes succursales ça fait mal


Ya pas un trait pour les maintenir même en guerre, genre Syndicat du crime ?

----------


## Anonyme899

> Déjà que si un empire qui te rapporte pas mal décide de te déclarer la guerre pour fermer tes succursales ça fait mal


D'un aut' coté j'ai tellement de branch offices partout.

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai lancé une partie avec une mégacorpo hier, je m'attends à ce que ce soit nerfé prochainement  ::P:  C'est violent, on est en 2240 et je croule sous le fric alors que j'ai que 4 branch office, mais les bonus de trade value (entre les traits de ma race de départ, les bonus de mégacorpo) sur mon empire sont super élevés.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai fait une partie megacorp xenophobe. J'ai 0 possibilité de faire du commerce avec les empires voisins. Ca ne m’empêche pas de crouler sous le fric et d'être loin très loin devant tous les autres empires, alors que la crise majeur n'est pas arrivée.  ::P:

----------


## Nelfe

C'est dommage car tu te prives d'un pan du jeu des corporations qui est sympa.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> C'est dommage car tu te prives d'un pan du jeu des corporations qui est sympa.


Oui, je pensais que j'arriverai à faire du commerce avec au moins un empire, mais non. Les bonus apportés au commerce interne suffisent à pallier ce manque, et puis je suis le chef du marché galactique, je me gave pas mal en ressources. Mais je recommencerai une partie en xenophile, ça devrait aider.  ::P:

----------


## Ubuu

Je n'avais quasiment plus touché au jeu depuis sa sortie, et j'ai fais une partie avec le dernier patch.

- Le côté économique est réussit. Certes il y a peu de ressources, mais leur gestion est assez complexe du fait qu'elles soit interconnectées. Les ressources rares sont enfin utiles, surtout en end game. J'ai bien aimé gérer mes pops, spécialiser mes planètes etc. 
- La partie commerce est décevante. Le Marché Galactique est un vrai plus par rapport aux anciennes versions, mais je le trouve mal exploité. Trop abstrait pour moi. 
- Les guerres que je trouve toujours aussi désespérément ennuyeuses. Et c'est dommage parce qu'il y a tout le potentiel pour faire beaucoup mieux. Son pendant diplomatique est tout aussi superficiel.

----------


## Vautour

Coin coin !
Pour m'amuser un peu, je voudrais bien terraformer des planètes. Ca demande un DLC ? Car je ne trouve pas où faire. J'ai bien fait toutes les recherches, j'ai regardé les écrans de planète, avant et après colonisation, et je ne vois aucun bouton pour. Quelqu'un pourrait me montrer avec un screenshot si possible ?

----------


## Ubuu

C'est en bas à gauche sur l'écran résumé de la planète, à côté des bloqueurs (une icône avec un genre de logo recyclage)

----------


## Vautour

Merci ! Ca ressemblait pas assez à un bouton pour que je clique dessus :D

----------


## erkadae

Salut les canards, stellaris est mon premier 4x après endless space 2. Voilà je voulais savoir si il existe un tuto pour la gestion de planète et la population car pleins de points me sont obscures. Entre les jobs, les logements l'énergie je me perd un peu. J'avoue avoir un peu lu le forum mais sans plus. Par contre quel jeu mes amis depuis la nouvelle maj  ::wub::

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai joué quelques dizaines d'heures en vanilla, et je suis aussi complètement largué par la gestion des pop, districts etc

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°140 : 2.2.x post-launch patch v2 :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ch-v2.1152783/

Avec du peaufinage sur l'interface des planètes.

----------


## gundz

> Journal de dev n°140 : 2.2.x post-launch patch v2 :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ch-v2.1152783/
> 
> Avec du peaufinage sur l'interface des planètes.
> https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.co...14_17-35-3.png


Des nouvelles sur le changement de l'auto-build des secteurs ? Parce que la clairement c'est un peu brouillon.
On est oblige de fournir des ressources a la main a chaque secteur et le truc le plus etrange c'est l'interface: On peux choisir de donner minerais et/ou credits et le tout est mis dans une unique variable  :tired: 
C'est clairement un truc qui me fait rester en 2.1.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Un peu flippant, ils ont l'air de dire que c'est le dernier patch avant le prochain dlc alors que le boulot est énorme pour faire de la 2.2 une version acceptable...

----------


## Topiko

Bonjour à tous par ici
Je viens vous voir parce qu'il y a un truc que je ne pige pas avec les routes commerciales et la piraterie, je suis assez tard dans ma partie et sur certaines routes impossible de faire baisser la piraterie alors que je mets de la patrouille, que mes bases ont de la protection...
Par exemple: quand vous passez le curseur sur le pourcentage commerciale d'une route, le jeu vous dit "..... une flotte patrouillant sur cette route avec une valeur de répression contre la piraterie d'au moins .... devrait permettre d'y conserver un niveau de piraterie bas". Et bah j'ai mis une flotte avec un niveau de répression au moins 50% supérieur à la recommandation et bah paf mes pirates me bouffent 60% de la valeur de la route!  ::blink:: 
J'ai du louper un truc, mais je vois pas lequel  :<_<:

----------


## Mad-T

Check les tooltip... normalement, quelquepart tu trouves une info sur la valeur de la piraterie actuelle, et son évolution : en augmentation (jusqu'à un max), stable, ou en régression...
Une protection suffisante fera baisser une piraterie 'installée', mais c'est long.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Bonjour à tous par ici
> Je viens vous voir parce qu'il y a un truc que je ne pige pas avec les routes commerciales et la piraterie, je suis assez tard dans ma partie et sur certaines routes impossible de faire baisser la piraterie alors que je mets de la patrouille, que mes bases ont de la protection...
> Par exemple: quand vous passez le curseur sur le pourcentage commerciale d'une route, le jeu vous dit "..... une flotte patrouillant sur cette route avec une valeur de répression contre la piraterie d'au moins .... devrait permettre d'y conserver un niveau de piraterie bas". Et bah j'ai mis une flotte avec un niveau de répression au moins 50% supérieur à la recommandation et bah paf mes pirates me bouffent 60% de la valeur de la route! 
> J'ai du louper un truc, mais je vois pas lequel


Faut que la flotte reste assez longtemps dans le système pour que ca ait un effet, surtout la valeur de la route commerciale est élevée. Ca prend du temps pour faire baisser la valeur de piraterie.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Je ne sais pas si ça vous fait ça aussi, mais dans ma partie (2.2.5 + Glavius mod et tout le toutim), en gros, il ne se passe... rien. Les IA ne font rien. Elles ont colonisé des trucs, quand même, elles baladent des vaisseaux, mais à part ça, rien. C'est devenu une sorte de simulateur économique que je regarde tourner sans faire grand chose. Je suis un peu triste car j'adore les changements, justement, le jeu est quand même devenu beaucoup plus intéressant. Mais tout ça pour ça, quoi...

----------


## Topiko

Merci Mad-T et Flefounet, je vais regarder ça en laissant mes patrouilles tourner pendant quelques temps.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°141 : Exploring the Future :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...uture.1155962/

D'ailleurs :




> DISCLAIMER: THIS IS NOT AN EXHAUSTIVE LIST, NOR IS ANYTHING FINAL OR CERTAIN TO HAPPEN
> 
> *Future goals (in no particular order):*
> *Pop growth:* Look into how immigration/emigration works, try to make base growth across multiple planets less powerful, make habitability matter more again*Sectors & automation:* Allow players to nudge which sectors planets belong to, reduce micromanagement by improving sector management tools*Backgrounds:* Split up some civics into backgrounds, and add more backgrounds.*Civic flavour:* Spend more time on making the civics feel more unique and fun*Institutions:* Define which institutions make up your empire’s internal departments (such as Diplomatic Corps, Xenology Bureau etc.), and their funding, size and power.*Espionage:* Intel to determine how much you know about another empire, spy actions, cloaking, sabotage & general mischief.*Religion & Cults:* Similar to factions, cults could appear in your empire during certain circumstances. Spiritualist empires would most likely have “imperial” cults. Worship of powerful entities etc.*Archaeology:* Explore the ruins of ancient civilizations*Subject contracts:* Allow overlords to better customize what type of subjects they have, tribute levels, benefits to subject etc.*Federation depth:* Allow federations to level up, have different election types, taxes etc.*Galactic Council:* Create a sort of a ‘space UN’ with galactic politics and diplomacy*Primitives:* Allow for more interactions with primitive pre-FTL species

----------


## Lord of Pain

2.0 La guerre
2.2 Le commerce
2.4 La diplomatie?

Ca manque pour l'instant sérieusement d'évènements et d'interactions diplomatiques. 
Ca serait sympa de créer une révolte sur une planète appartenant à notre rival via l'espionnage et la religion, venir en aide au rebelles en tant que membre du conseil galactique, pour ensuite pacifier la planète et purger ces reb..euh fanatiques religieux  ::trollface::

----------


## AKDrum

Un Conseil Galactique ? Mais oui !  :Vibre:  :Prey: 

Hâte de voir ce qu'ils vont faire sur la diplomatie mais ça peut être très bon !

----------


## MikeFriks

Si vous voulez, vous pouvez jouer à Distant World 2  :Tutut:

----------


## Khildram

Hello, ça faisait un sacré moment que je n'avais pas joué, et là, je ne n'arrive pas à retrouver à quoi est dû ce malus de recherche :



Je sais que 42 est la réponse à la question ultime sur la vie, l'univers et le reste, mais bon...

EDIT: ah tiens, je viens de construire un autre avant-poste et c'est passé à 44 avec un malus de +1.2%...

EDIT: bon j'ai trouvé finalement, c'est parce que c'est supérieur à mes capacités administratives. Mais du coup, je ne sais pas si je peux les augmenter... mis à par à avoir les recherches sociétales idoines

----------


## SeigneurAo

> Hello, ça faisait un sacré moment que je n'avais pas joué, et là, je ne n'arrive pas à retrouver à quoi est dû ce malus de recherche :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/03/29/0719...88c2189c3c.jpg
> 
> Je sais que 42 est la réponse à la question ultime sur la vie, l'univers et le reste, mais bon...
> 
> EDIT: ah tiens, je viens de construire un autre avant-poste et c'est passé à 44 avec un malus de +1.2%...


Oui, la taille de ton empire (auparavant je crois que c'était indexé sur la population) influe sur les temps de recherche. Plus tu t'étends, plus tu as de malus.

----------


## Neihaart

> EDIT: bon j'ai trouvé finalement, c'est parce que c'est supérieur à mes capacités administratives. Mais du coup, je ne sais pas si je peux les augmenter... mis à par à avoir les recherches sociétales idoines


Tu peux l'augmenter avec la tradition exploration (de 20 je crois), et un civisme (20 aussi si je dis pas d'âneries). Ensuite ce sont effectivement des recherches sociétales, qui arrivent plus ou moins tôt. Après faut pas trop s'inquiéter de dépasser la limite, faut y faire un peu plus attention avec une megacorp parce que les malus de dépassement sont plus importants (de 50% je crois), mais sinon, y a pas trop de problèmes tant que tu développes tes planètes avec de la recherche et de l'unité en parallèle de ton expansion.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Oui, la taille de ton empire (auparavant je crois que c'était indexé sur la population) influe sur les temps de recherche. Plus tu t'étends, plus tu as de malus.


C'est intéressant de comparer avec Civilization : Civ5 avait adopté le même genre de mécanique de pénalité sur la recherche en fonction de l'élargissement de l'empire, a priori pour équilibrer les développements horizontaux et verticaux, mais Civ6 l'a abandonnée et ne s'en porte pas plus mal il me semble.
Ça fait partie de ces mécaniques frustrantes et contre-intuitives, qui ont peut-être du sens pour l'équilibrage, mais que l'on a quand même du mal à digérer quand on joue (mieux je me débrouille, et plus j'ai de malus).

----------


## SeigneurAo

> C'est intéressant de comparer avec Civilization : Civ5 avait adopté le même genre de mécanique de pénalité sur la recherche en fonction de l'élargissement de l'empire, a priori pour équilibrer les développements horizontaux et verticaux, mais Civ6 l'a abandonnée et ne s'en porte pas plus mal il me semble.
> Ça fait partie de ces mécaniques frustrantes et contre-intuitives, qui ont peut-être du sens pour l'équilibrage, mais que l'on a quand même du mal à digérer quand on joue (mieux je me débrouille, et plus j'ai de malus).


Oui et non, faudrait une analyse chiffrée pour le confirmer, mais j'ai l'impression que les "rendements décroissants" restent quand même raisonnables si tu continues à consacrer une partie de l'activité de tes nouvelles planètes à la recherche, comme mentionné plus haut. Ça compense quasiment le malus.

----------


## Neihaart

Ah de mémoire y a aussi une ascension qui augmente la limite (de 40 ? J'ai un doute), sauf pour les megacorp (Et peut-être les ruches/ia), mais il faut avoir déjà débloqué une ou deux ascensions avant de pouvoir la prendre.
Et oui on peut exploser sa limite administrative et être compétitif sur la recherche et/ou l'unité, mais effectivement faut investir de plus en plus dedans.

----------


## Jaycie

> EDIT: bon j'ai trouvé finalement, c'est parce que c'est supérieur à mes capacités administratives. Mais du coup, je ne sais pas si je peux les augmenter... mis à par à avoir les recherches sociétales idoines


C'est ça. Je crois que y'a pas de bâtiment qu'ils l'augmentent. Y'a des perks qui l'augmentent aussi.

----------


## Ourg

je rejoue au jeu sans y avoir touché depuis le dernier gros patch sur les planètes.

Avec la 2.2 ils ont supprimé les secteurs automatiques qui s'autogèrent ? Je n'arrive plus à les créer.

----------


## Ixarys

> je rejoue au jeu sans y avoir touché depuis le dernier gros patch sur les planètes.
> 
> Avec la 2.2 ils ont supprimé les secteurs automatiques qui s'autogèrent ? Je n'arrive plus à les créer.


Il me semble qu'ils sont créés automatiquement, mais qu'ils n'ont plus autant d'importance qu'avant. 
Vu que gérer des planètes est plus facile, les secteurs ont d'importance que pour placer une personnalité à sa tête, donc donner des bonus aux planètes du secteur.

----------


## Ourg

Ok merci j'avais un peu saisi. Et la criminalité n'influe pas directement sur la valeur de la stabilité ?

----------


## Ixarys

> Ok merci j'avais un peu saisi. Et la criminalité n'influe pas directement sur la valeur de la stabilité ?


Mmmh, c'est pas plutôt l'inverse ? Après, tu peux laisser ta souris sur le niveau de criminalité pour voir ce qui fait monter et baisser la criminalité sur ta planète.

----------


## Ourg

non ce que je veux dire c'est que le taux de criminality ne fais pas baisser la stabilité directement ? du genre à y% de criminalité çà baisse de x% la stabilité. 

Parce qu'en jouant un syndicat du crime, avec des succursales sur une planète IA j'ai monté sa criminalité à 71% et il avait aucun malus sur la stabilité qui restait haute. a savoir si c'est normal.

----------


## Ixarys

Eh bien, si ce n'est pas directement relié à la criminalité (ce qui me semble bizarre quand même), la stabilité descendra par à-coup, avec des événements, je pense.
Je me rappelle avoir eu des événements qui m'ajoutait des particularités à la planète, comme "capitale du crime" ou du même genre, qui me plombait la stabilité et augmentait encore davantage la criminalité. Il faut peut-être juste attendre que ces événements apparaissent.
Après je ne suis pas un expert des mécaniques ! ^^

----------


## Khildram

Merci pour les réponses au sujet de l'Expansion totale de l'empire etla capacité administrative, et en effet, j'ai pu augmenter la capacité administrative avec un Atout d'ascension, et une tradition Expansoin.

Bon, je dois être trop gourmand car je suis encore repassé au dessus. J'essaye de faire un peu comme au go en bloquant certains accès à des pans de galaxie en me disant que ça coûtera trop en influence pour mes voisins de s'implanter derrière mes lignes, mais je ne résiste pas quand même a vouloir sécuriser les systèmes en m'implantant dessus. Surtout quand j'ai trouvé le ringworld délabré de la Cybrex.

Par contre, j'ai deux questions...

1. C'est bizarre, j'ai reçu deux propositions d'échange commercial mais je ne voyais pas de contenu d'échange... ? je pouvais juste accepter ou refuser... ?

2. C'est moi où la gestion des flottes est une catastrophe ? Quand je clique reforcer une flotte, ça m'en crée une nouvelle ... ?

----------


## Neihaart

> Merci pour les réponses au sujet de l'Expansion totale de l'empire etla capacité administrative, et en effet, j'ai pu augmenter la capacité administrative avec un Atout d'ascension, et une tradition Expansoin.
> 
> Bon, je dois être trop gourmand car je suis encore repassé au dessus. J'essaye de faire un peu comme au go en bloquant certains accès à des pans de galaxie en me disant que ça coûtera trop en influence pour mes voisins de s'implanter derrière mes lignes, mais je ne résiste pas quand même a vouloir sécuriser les systèmes en m'implantant dessus. Surtout quand j'ai trouvé le ringworld délabré de la Cybrex.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai deux questions...
> 
> 1. C'est bizarre, j'ai reçu deux propositions d'échange commercial mais je ne voyais pas de contenu d'échange... ? je pouvais juste accepter ou refuser... ?
> 
> 2. C'est moi où la gestion des flottes est une catastrophe ? Quand je clique reforcer une flotte, ça m'en crée une nouvelle ... ?


Encore une fois dépasser un ta capacité administrative n'est pas nécessairement une catastrophe.
Pour ton expansion, je fais pareil, il est important de se réserver du territoire pour sécuriser des planètes et des structures éventuelles. 

1. Alors des fois l'IA te fait des dons, comme ça, je sais pas encore trop pourquoi. Ca peut aussi dans certains cas provenir d'un empire déchu qui t'aimes bien, notamment si tu as répondu à ses demandes avant.

2. Aucune idée, j'ai pas testé les derniers patchs mais cette feature fonctionnait bien avant, perso j'utilise pas mal le gestionnaire de flotte au bout d'un moment et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec le bouton renforcer. Si il y a plusieurs vaisseaux, ça t'utilises potentiellement plusieurs chantiers spatiaux, mais toutes les vaisseaux qui sortent viennent automatiquement vers ta flotte pour fusionner. Y a ptet un soucis si ta flotte est inaccessible pour une raison ou une autre pendant le processus par contre. Après si c'est pour la première flotte de départ, que tu n'as pas défini toi-même, je sais pas trop, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est définie sans prendre en compte ta capacité de commandement (aka le nombre max de vaisseau que tu peux avoir par flotte), c'est peut-être ça, du coup si tu tentes de renforcer ça te créé une seconde flotte.

----------


## thedep

Il y a un bug à ce niveau-là. Selon si tu renforces ta flotte par le panneau "gestion de flotte" ou directement par la flotte elle-même en la sélectionnant.
Les vaisseaux ne doivent pas être comptabilisés de la même façon et ça fini par dépasser la limite de la taille max d'une flotte et ça en créé une nouvelle.
Il faut que tu renforces ta flotte en utilisant toujours la même façon.

----------


## Nelfe

Quand tu renforces une flotte, ça en crée une nouvelle "temporaire" le temps que les vaisseaux fusionnent avec la flotte qu'ils viennent renforcer, car les vaisseaux ne peuvent pas être orphelins et sans flotte. D'ailleurs si tu regardes le gestionnaire de flotte tu verras que ces flottes temporaires n'existent pas techniquement parlant.

----------


## thedep

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il parlait de ça.

----------


## Khildram

Je n'ai pas été clair, désolé, plus exactement, c'est quand je cliquais sur "tout renforcer" dans la gestion de flotte avec une seule flotte, celle de départ. Ça créait une nouvelle flotte sans renforcer la précédente qui n'avait pas atteint sa capacité max de vaisseaux.

Maintenant j'ai deux flottes, des capacités de flotte et de commandement étendues, je n'ai pas retesté.
J'ai remarqué que si je le fait par l’icône plus bas une fois une flotte sélectionnée, là, pas de soucis. Et d'ailleurs, si j'en renforce une, le nouveaux vaisseaux créées s'en vont rejoindre directement leur flotte. Il n'y a pas de temporaire créée.

----------


## thedep

C'est bien le bug dont je parlais alors.
Si tu ne veux pas ça il faut toujours renforcer ta flotte de la même façon dès le premier vaisseau.

----------


## Ourg

J4ai fais une partie ou j'ai perdu d'un coup. J'étais vassal d'une IA. Il m'a assimilé ? Car j'ai rien vu venir.

----------


## Khildram

Oh punaise le jeu s'est mis à me faire des secteurs tout seul. Et pire, il semble qu'on ne puisse pas choisir le découpage contrairement à dans le temps  :Fouras: .

Ils étaient pas sensés améliorer la gestion de ces secteurs parce que la gestion IA était pourrie ? Mais apparemment ils ont fait pire encore  :haha:

----------


## Neihaart

Ils sont en train de taffer dessus : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ctors.1163477/

----------


## Khildram

> 1. Alors des fois l'IA te fait des dons, comme ça, je sais pas encore trop pourquoi. Ca peut aussi dans certains cas provenir d'un empire déchu qui t'aimes bien, notamment si tu as répondu à ses demandes avant.


Là ce n'est pas l'un des deux empires déchus de la partie.

Mais je ne comprend pas je ne vois pas ce qui est proposé dans l'échange en fait :

----------


## Neihaart

Aaaaaah ok, non c'est autre chose ça  ::):  C'est arrivé avec la 2.2. Il s'agit en fait d'un échange des valeurs commerciales de chacun. Enfin pas vraiment un échange, chacune des deux parties reçoit un pourcentage de la valeur commerciale de l'autre. A noter, personne ne perd rien, c'est du bénéfice pour tout le monde, tu ne leur donne pas une partie de ta propre valeur commerciale. En outre les megacorps peuvent grâce à ça construire des succursales sur les planètes de leurs partenaires commerciaux. Si tu joues une megacorp, c'est presque toujours intéressant, si ce n'est pas le cas, à voir au cas par cas pour ne pas risquer de filer un gros boost de ressources à un potentiel futur adversaire.

----------


## Khildram

Ah merci, c'est bon à savoir.

----------


## Khildram

Il se passe quand même des trucs bizarre avec ce jeu... Je quitte une partie alors que j'ai tous mes gains de ressources mensuels en positif. Je recharge la partie plus tard et j'ai des gains de ressources mensuels en négatif... Jusqu'au début d'un nouveau mois...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°143 : Modifications sur les mégastructures :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tures.1166479/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°144 : Mégastructures, Habitats et Artefacts mineurs :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...facts.1168096/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°145 : Archéologie :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ology.1170190/

----------


## Neihaart

Je sais pas trop quoi penser de cette feature. Ca m'a l'air d'être ni plus ni moins qu'une chain d'event. C'est mieux que rien, ça peut même être sympa, mais j'ai des attentes plus importantes pour le prochain DLC.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Je sais pas trop quoi penser de cette feature. Ca m'a l'air d'être ni plus ni moins qu'une chain d'event. C'est mieux que rien, ça peut même être sympa, mais j'ai des attentes plus importantes pour le prochain DLC.


Ouep c'est narratif, c'est dit sur Twitter.

Pas folichon en tout cas, soit ils sont occupés sur une grosse feature balèze genre ESPIONNAGE.
Soit ils sont déjà à court d'idées / motivation...

----------


## Darkath

Faut noter que Wiz n'est plus le réalisateur du jeu, il a passé la main à Grekulf. 

Ca risque d'affecter la direction du jeu et le contenu des DLC

----------


## Neihaart

C'est vrai, après je connais pas les faits d'armes de Grekulf. Cependant je serais surpris que Wiz se soit cassé sans laisser une liste de dév vers lesquels il voulait orienter le jeu (même si ça peut probablement être ignoré/repensé/carcajou). 
Et puis c'est quand même pas un secret que les joueurs attendent avec avidité un développement de la diplomatie (j'inclus l'espionnage dedans, pour MikeFriks). Après je peux entendre qu'ils veuillent faire d'autres trucs, mais faut que ce soient des features un peu plus vendeuses que des events pour récupérer des ressources quoi :/
Après ils gardent ma confiance, ils ont montrés par le passé qu'ils hésitaient pas trop à affronter les problèmes en face (je pense à le refonte des planètes et des systèmes de déplacement, notamment)

----------


## Darkath

D'après le compte twitter de stellaris le prochain DLC est centré sur les éléments narratifs, j'imagine donc qu'il s'agit d'un "story pack" comme léviathan.

----------


## Jaycie

Il a quitté Paradox Wiz ou il est passé sur un autre projet ?

----------


## Neihaart

> Il a quitté Paradox Wiz ou il est passé sur un autre projet ?


Autre projet (secret si je me souviens bien)

----------


## Clad

> Autre projet (secret si je me souviens bien)


Officieusement Victoria 3. En tout cas c'est ce qu'on s'autorise à penser dans les forums autorisés.

----------


## thorkol

Les DLC de stellaris c'est une extension puis un story pack puis une extension et ainsi de suite. Megacorp était une extension c'est le tour d'un story pack.

----------


## Vhipata

Il me semblait que Wiz avait laissé une feuille de route et des idées pour les futurs DLC, et je suis à peu près persuadé qu'il est pas loin pour conseiller. 
Sur Victoria III, je me demande si ça va pas devenir leur arlésienne, à ce stade je ne serais même pas surpris d'un CK III ou d'un EU : V  ::): 
(mais vues les changements qu'il a apporté sur Stellaris, disons que ça collerait mieux avec des mécaniques transportables sur un Vicky III qu'ailleurs. De toute façon on a le temps avant une éventuelle annonce)

----------


## The Number 9

> Officieusement Victoria 3. En tout cas c'est ce qu'on s'autorise à penser dans les forums autorisés.


Dès qu'il y a un projet secret, c'est Victoria III sur les forums.  :^_^: 
Surtout maintenant qu'il y a un jeu Rome...

Je pense quand même que si il y a un VickyIII en chantier (et j'y crois) c'est Chris King qui s'en occupe vu que Victoria II, c'est un peu son bébé.  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°146 : The Baol and The Zroni (nouveaux précurseurs du prochain DLC) et quelques modifications sur les précurseurs en général :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...zroni.1173457/

----------


## Ixarys

> Journal de dev n°146 : The Baol and The Zroni (nouveaux précurseurs du prochain DLC) et quelques modifications sur les précurseurs en général :
> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...zroni.1173457/


Merci pour le journal de bord sur la durée !  :;):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

De rien. ^^

Journal de dev n°147 : Modifications sur les Secteurs et la désignation des planètes :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tions.1175704/

----------


## Endymion

Je viens de me faire une petite (grosse) partie, et DFDJ de Stellaris, j'ai trouvé un système solaire nommé "covfefe"  ::P: . MAGA!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Il y a un joli petit trailer qui est sortie pour le 3ème anniversaire de Stellaris.

----------


## zebulon

Bonjour,

Je vois qu'il y a des promos steam en ce moment. Pour un débutant, vous conseillez seulement le jeu de base, ou bien est-il préférable de prendre également quelques dlcs ?

Bonne journée,
zebulon

----------


## Neihaart

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vois qu'il y a des promos steam en ce moment. Pour un débutant, vous conseillez seulement le jeu de base, ou bien est-il préférable de prendre également quelques dlcs ?
> 
> Bonne journée,
> zebulon


Perso je conseillerais de prendre le starter pack avec Utopia et Apocalypse. Le reste peut attendre je pense.

----------


## Edmond Edantes

Imaginons le concept de l'ile déserte sur lequel vous n'avez le droit d'amener qu'un seul jeu, vous prenez:
_ Galactic 3
_ Europa Stellaris  ::): 

Ne me répondez pas: Endless, je l'ai trouvé très ennuyeux.
Par contre, j'avais vu des lets play à la sortie de Stellaris et je l'avais trouvé très pauvre,façon Endless, mais j'ai l'impression que les DLC ont fait le job.

----------


## Molina

> Imaginons le concept de l'ile déserte sur lequel vous n'avez le droit d'amener qu'un seul jeu, vous prenez:
> _ Galactic 3
> _ Europa Stellaris 
> 
> Ne me répondez pas: Endless, je l'ai trouvé très ennuyeux.
> Par contre, j'avais vu des lets play à la sortie de Stellaris et je l'avais trouvé très pauvre,façon Endless, mais j'ai l'impression que les DLC ont fait le job.


Il manque de la diplomatie et de l'espionnage. Mais oui, il fait carrément le café Stellaris si tu es en mode RP. Dans le cas contraire, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit archi facile.

----------


## Madvince

> Imaginons le concept de l'ile déserte sur lequel vous n'avez le droit d'amener qu'un seul jeu, vous prenez:
> _ Galactic 3
> _ Europa Stellaris 
> 
> Ne me répondez pas: Endless, je l'ai trouvé très ennuyeux.
> Par contre, j'avais vu des lets play à la sortie de Stellaris et je l'avais trouvé très pauvre,façon Endless, mais j'ai l'impression que les DLC ont fait le job.


Distant worlds 2 !   (si si il sortira un jour)

----------


## narakis

J'aime vraiment ce jeu, et j'y joue régulièrement mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que les développeurs eux n'y ont jamais joué.

 Avant de rajouter des nouveaux truc il va peut-être falloir qu'ils s'occupe des performances. Au début de partie ça va mais à la fin c'est l’horreur. (D’ailleurs pensez à virer l'overlay steam, étrangement ç fait gagner pas mal de fps). Honnetement il à très peu de partie ou j'ai vu la crise de fin, le combo temps qui ralenti + il ne plus grand chose entre 2300/2400 + absence de chalenge après 2300 casse un peu le truc.

 En gros le mode très rapide en fin de partie = le mode normal en début de partie. 

 Pour la facilité du jeu, encore dans les difficulté élévés au début de partie l'ia pose un certain challenge mais plus on avance dans la partie et plus elle est à la ramasse.

 Je le critique pourtant je l'aime bien ce jeu, moi qui essaye toujours de me faire ma petite histoire dans les 4x ce jeu est parfait pour moi mais faut vraiment qu'ils corrigent les soucis du jeu avant de rajouter d'autre source de problème là.

----------


## Neihaart

> Honnetement il à très peu de partie ou j'ai vu la crise de fin, le combo temps qui ralenti + il ne plus grand chose entre 2300/2400 + absence de chalenge après 2300 casse un peu le truc.


Tu peux rapprocher la date de pop de la crise. Je fais ça désormais parce qu'effectivement en général à partir de 2350 ça devient long et un peu chiant.

----------


## Teddy28

Et pour optimiser le dezoom sur la carte aide bien aussi

----------


## Adu

Donc vous déconseillez aussi tout mod graphique pour rendre ça plus joli ? (je suis en train de modder mon jeu dans ce but, si vous avez des bons mods à proposer ... J'ai toutes les extensions sauf MegaCorp)

----------


## Edmond Edantes

> Il manque de la diplomatie et de l'espionnage. Mais oui, il fait carrément le café Stellaris si tu es en mode RP. Dans le cas contraire, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit archi facile.


Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

----------


## Darkath

> Donc vous déconseillez aussi tout mod graphique pour rendre ça plus joli ? (je suis en train de modder mon jeu dans ce but, si vous avez des bons mods à proposer ... J'ai toutes les extensions sauf MegaCorp)


C'est pas un probleme de graphisme à priori, plus d'utilisation du CPU principalement en single thread.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Le prochain DLC est bien un story pack : *Ancient Relics*


La page Steam :
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...cs_Story_Pack/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°148 : Reliques et "Monde-relique" :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...orlds.1177865/

----------


## Khildram

Quand on lit ce DD148 la section "design intentions" on dirait que grekulf a principalement l'aspect visuel du jeu/de l'interface en tête plus que le gameplay ou comment ces nouvelles fonctionnalités influent sur la partie en elle-même... 

Après, il faut attendre pour se faire une opinion, après tout, il dit qu'il a commencé comme UI/UX designer, donc il reste dans sa spécialité. Et puis, c'est un Story pack. Reste à voir ce qui viendra après.

Fingers crossed, car il a quand même des aspects très plaisants ce Stellaris.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°149 : Seulement des améliorations techniques :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ments.1180597/

----------


## Kahanha

"seulement", perso je suis bien content qu'ils prennent le sujet au sérieux, ça me donne limite plus envie de relancer une partie une fois qu'ils auront publié le dlc que le dlc lui même.  ::P:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

"seulement" dans le sens où il ne parle que de ça dans ce carnet. Pas de nouvelles infos sur des modifications de gameplay ou d'ajout de contenu.

Moi aussi je suis content qu'ils bossent sur les perfs.  ::):

----------


## Seloune

Ayant été découragé par les nouvelles features incompréhensibles des planètes, j'ai arrêté il ya un bon moment. J'aimerais m'y remettre car j'ai passé de très bon moments mais tout réapprendre me décourage un peu a vrai dire.

Ce genre de jeu se joue optimisé, sinon autant ne pas jouer. Avez vous de bonnes ressources assez récentes pour apprendre a tout hasard? 

Est il intéressant de s'y remettre aujourd'hui ou vaut il mieux passer son chemin?

----------


## Truebadour

Si l'anglais ne te rebute pas, le youtuber Aspec (une référence sur le jeu) a fait une série de vidéos pour les débutants (à partir de la 2.0) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfP...eHtBraoClJrH2S

Les vidéos touchent à divers sujets, plus ou moins précis. C'est un peu long par contre (20-30 minutes).

----------


## Seloune

> Si l'anglais ne te rebute pas, le youtuber Aspec (une référence sur le jeu) a fait une série de vidéos pour les débutants (à partir de la 2.0) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAfP...eHtBraoClJrH2S
> 
> Les vidéos touchent à divers sujets, plus ou moins précis. C'est un peu long par contre (20-30 minutes).


Excellent je vais regarder tout ça, merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## thorkol

Le story pack sera dispo le 4 juin

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°150 : Le Patch-note de la mise à jour "Wolfe" (y compris le story pack "Ancient Relics")  :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...notes.1183870/

----------


## Seloune

Petite question/conseil au plus canard conquérant d'entre vous  ::P: 

Que pensez vous des traités migratoires avec une autre civilisation? 

J'ai lu sur le forum officiel que la réponse à cette question était partagée depuis la 2.2. Certains disent que c'est cool, d'autres disent carrément que c'est une feature débile avec des problèmes de factions, surtout depuis Le Guin. Ceci dit, j'imagine qu'il faut pas faire ce type de traité avec n'importe qui, du moins avec une espèce ayant un minimum de point commun et des traits intéressants afin d'être complémentaire...

J'ai un empire de carebear (quoique militariste, attention quand même) et j'aimerais bien être multiculturel avec des beaux (comme moi  :B):  ) et des pas beaux... Enfin bref, votre avis m'intéresse  :Fouras:

----------


## Ixarys

J'ai un avis un peu biaisé car j'adore avoir des dizaines d'espèces différentes dans mon empire, voir plein de races différentes se balader me rend toute chose (en plus de pouvoir coloniser toutes les planètes !). Après, les critiques sont parfaitement compréhensibles, mais ça dépend vachement du type d'empire que tu joues. 
Personnellement, mon style préféré est une démocratie interventionniste, avec une... Non, *deux* populations de départ (espèce syncrétique) qui se reproduisent rapidement, le tout sur des galaxies allant de 2 000 à 5 000 systèmes (merci les mods), avec des accords commerciaux et migratoires avec toutes les nations qui le veulent bien. Les flux migratoires restent assez raisonnables au final. Vu que mes populations de départ sont déjà sur pas mal de mondes et que la production de robots est lancée avant même la signature du premier traité migratoire, les migrants représentent entre 5% et 15% de ma population. La plus grande menace vient de mes espèces d'origine, qui peuvent se montrer déviantes si on ne fait pas gaffe.
Mais bon, je le redit, j'ai un avis très biaisé !  ::lol::

----------


## Seloune

Je pense que je lis trop de guides, j'ai lu que faire un traité commercial/recherche par exemple étaient des "pièges à noob", en gros ça servait à rien par rapport au peu que ça rapporte. Je pense qu'avoir une propre approche et son propre point de vu est quand même vachement mieux. Maintenant que j'ai ré assimilé les bases du jeu depuis la 2.2, je vais me faire ma propre opinion et jouer comme je l'entends, au diable l'optimisation.

Enfin bref, très intéressant ton retour, je pense qu'on a à peu près la même approche  :^_^: 

Je joue un empire fanatiquement militariste et xénophile, en démocratie avec havre de paix. J'essaie de faire une sorte d'empire "USA style" ou je libère les autres du joug des méchants communistes et autres bizarreries politiques  ::ninja::  
Avec un autre empire, lui en république théocratique on s'entends bien et on est entouré de volatiles et champignons xénophobe, autoritaires... C'est effectivement le point de vu que tu décris qui m'est venu à l'idée. Pouvoir coloniser plus de planètes (qui est maintenant plus difficile qu'avant, enfin d'après mes souvenirs) et accélérer le développement même si je suis en bonus 60% en combinant tout mes boost/édits/décisions. C'est toujours bon à prendre vu le temps que prend le développement d'une planète pour la rendre rentable.

Je vais essayer, on verra bien ce que ça donne, merci en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Neihaart

> Je pense que je lis trop de guides, j'ai lu que faire un traité commercial/recherche par exemple étaient des "pièges à noob", en gros ça servait à rien par rapport au peu que ça rapporte. Je pense qu'avoir une propre approche et son propre point de vu est quand même vachement mieux. Maintenant que j'ai ré assimilé les bases du jeu depuis la 2.2, je vais me faire ma propre opinion et jouer comme je l'entends, au diable l'optimisation.
> 
> Enfin bref, très intéressant ton retour, je pense qu'on a à peu près la même approche 
> 
> Je joue un empire fanatiquement militariste et xénophile, en démocratie avec havre de paix. J'essaie de faire une sorte d'empire "USA style" ou je libère les autres du joug des méchants communistes et autres bizarreries politiques  
> Avec un autre empire, lui en république théocratique on s'entends bien et on est entouré de volatiles et champignons xénophobe, autoritaires... C'est effectivement le point de vu que tu décris qui m'est venu à l'idée. Pouvoir coloniser plus de planètes (qui est maintenant plus difficile qu'avant, enfin d'après mes souvenirs) et accélérer le développement même si je suis en bonus 60% en combinant tout mes boost/édits/décisions. C'est toujours bon à prendre vu le temps que prend le développement d'une planète pour la rendre rentable.
> 
> Je vais essayer, on verra bien ce que ça donne, merci en tout cas


C'est ça le truc, c'est que pour une bonne partie de ces guides, ils parlent d'optimisation. Alors c'est super intéressant d'y jeter un coup d'oeil pour avoir une idée du fonctionnement du bousin, mais dans les faits y a pas besoin de tout optimiser au taquet pour réussir sa partie. L'aspect RP joue un rôle important dans Stellaris je trouve.
Après les traités migratoires c'est aussi super sympas quand tu pars en ensemencé (habitabilité sur les mondes Gaias uniquement), vu que ça te débloque la colonisation des autres planètes en évitant les emmerdes de stabilité.

----------


## Seloune

> C'est ça le truc, c'est que pour une bonne partie de ces guides, ils parlent d'optimisation. Alors c'est super intéressant d'y jeter un coup d'oeil pour avoir une idée du fonctionnement du bousin, mais dans les faits y a pas besoin de tout optimiser au taquet pour réussir sa partie. L'aspect RP joue un rôle important dans Stellaris je trouve.
> Après les traités migratoires c'est aussi super sympas quand tu pars en ensemencé (habitabilité sur les mondes Gaias uniquement), vu que ça te débloque la colonisation des autres planètes en évitant les emmerdes de stabilité.


Bien vu oui pour le monde Gaïa, quand j'ai commencé la partie j'avais la possibilité de choisir ce civisme mais je me suis dit que c'était que pour du one planet challenge, mais du coup avec le traité ça ouvre d'autres possibilités!

J'aime beaucoup dans Stellaris ce côté ou on peux vraiment faire ce qu'on veut et que les choses peuvent se combiner même si tu capte pas forcément au premier abord les relations, ça donne envie de faire pas mal de folies  ::P:

----------


## Ixarys

> Enfin bref, très intéressant ton retour, je pense qu'on a à peu près la même approche 
> 
> Je joue un empire fanatiquement militariste et xénophile, en démocratie avec havre de paix. J'essaie de faire une sorte d'empire "USA style" ou je libère les autres du joug des méchants communistes et autres bizarreries politiques  
> Avec un autre empire, lui en république théocratique on s'entends bien et on est entouré de volatiles et champignons xénophobe, autoritaires... C'est effectivement le point de vu que tu décris qui m'est venu à l'idée. Pouvoir coloniser plus de planètes (qui est maintenant plus difficile qu'avant, enfin d'après mes souvenirs) et accélérer le développement même si je suis en bonus 60% en combinant tout mes boost/édits/décisions. C'est toujours bon à prendre vu le temps que prend le développement d'une planète pour la rendre rentable.
> 
> Je vais essayer, on verra bien ce que ça donne, merci en tout cas


C'est ça effectivement ! Les USA de l'espace, avec des crocodiles et des méduses humanoïdes en plus. Et j'avais oublié dans mon post précédent, mais nous sommes évidemment des xénophiles fanatiques.
En bon "Arsenal des démocraties", j'ai la plus grande flotte de la galaxie, même devant la pléthore d'empires. Mais pour des raisons géopolitiques, s'il faut s'allier à une junta militaire de nains pour assurer ses frontières sud, on ne vas pas râler pour des principes !  ::trollface:: 

Et de rien ! Je pense que jouer rp est extrêmement important pour prendre du plaisir sur la durée dans un jeu. Surtout que l'IA des jeux Paradox n'est pas vraiment dur une fois qu'on comprend son fonctionnement, il faut donc se mettre ses propres barrières.

----------


## Khildram

> Que pensez vous des traités migratoires avec une autre civilisation?


Je pense qu'il faut voir, ça peut être intéressant si tu as par exemple une pop qui ne se reproduit pas très vite ou que tu veux t'étendre rapidement, que tu as pas mal de planètes qui n'ont pas le bon climat et que tu n'as pas investi dans la terraformation.
Aussi, le nombre de pop permettant de remplir des jobs, donc générer plus de ressources, donc plus de puissance, c'est intéressant car l'immigration aide à augmenter la croissance démographique.
Certaines pops ayant des caractéristiques différentes, tu peux essayer de faire en sorte que comme les smurtz qui ont une préférence pour les mondes glaciaires et qui sont des supers mineurs, tu construise des mines sur les mondes glaciaires, etc...
Ça peut de donner aussi de bons chercheurs/gouvernants/amiraux/généraux selon les caractéristiques des races.

Après il faut peut être éviter les pop aux mentalités très différentes qui peuvent amener trop de dissension politique, ce qui peut aussi se gérer de différentes façons.

En général, comme dit, le plus fun c'est de jouer RP. Ce qui est bien c'est qu'il y a pas mal de façons de faire un playthrough, et c'est vraiment bien de planifier ce que l'on va faire, ex tall/wide, le type de gouvernement, le type d'ascension, la recherche en fonction de ses bonus/malus de départ.

----------


## Seloune

Oui, carrément plus fun même!

Après c'est pas facile de prévoir les choses à l'avance quand tu as peu de connaissances sur le jeu mais ça va venir  ::P: 

La 2.3 est sortie avec le DLC, avec un bon cassage des mods comme à l'accoutumé  ::P:

----------


## Khildram

> Après c'est pas facile de prévoir les choses à l'avance quand tu as peu de connaissances sur le jeu mais ça va venir


Oui, mais la rejouabilité est top je trouve.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Ils ont réimplanté les secteurs avec gouverneurs !  ::lol:: 

Par contre petite question, quelles sont les façons pour augmenter son administration, pour le moment je ne suis passé que par des tradtions, mais vu le temps qu'elles mettent pour arriver...mon empire grandit bien plus vite. Je dois être à 300 niveau système avec un empire oligarchique, matérialiste et xénophile.

----------


## Volcano

Euh, les secteurs avec gouverneurs n'avaient pourtant pas disparu... ::huh::

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Ah...dans ce cas là, my bad, j'ai du être aveugle depuis la refonte de l'UI pour ne pas avoir vu le bouton de création de secteur plus tôt...  ::unsure::

----------


## Volcano

Les secteurs étaient créés automatiquement, mais il était toujours possible d'y affecter des gouverneurs.  :;):

----------


## Seloune

> Ils ont réimplanté les secteurs avec gouverneurs ! 
> 
> Par contre petite question, quelles sont les façons pour augmenter son administration, pour le moment je ne suis passé que par des tradtions, mais vu le temps qu'elles mettent pour arriver...mon empire grandit bien plus vite. Je dois être à 300 niveau système avec un empire oligarchique, matérialiste et xénophile.


4 façons normalement à ma connaissance: la tradition expansion, une ascendance, un trait civique et avec de la technologie mais la en très très fin de jeu  ::): 

Du coup ça sert à quoi les secteurs maintenant? Dans les temps anciens ça servait justement à agrandir l'empire...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Du coup ça sert à quoi les secteurs maintenant? Dans les temps anciens ça servait justement à agrandir l'empire...


C'est juste de l'automatisation et des bonus de gouverneurs.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

Merci pour ta réponse Seloune !  :;): 




> C'est juste de l'automatisation et des bonus de gouverneurs.


L'automatisation ne prends pas en compte la construction des batiments et des districts si je ne me trompes pas. 
Du moins sur ma partie d'hier ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Par contre il privilégie surement le déploiement des citoyens dans un certains types de production.

----------


## Anonyme899

> L'automatisation ne prends pas en compte la construction des batiments et des districts si je ne me trompes pas. 
> Du moins sur ma partie d'hier ça n'a pas fonctionné.
> 
> Par contre il privilégie surement le déploiement des citoyens dans un certains types de production.


Si tu lui donnes une spécialité et tu le bourres de ressources, ton secteur fait des choses. A chaque slot qui se créé, le secteur construit un batiment en rapport avec sa spécialité . Enfin ... normalement  ::P: 

Après l'IA peut aussi décider de faire un district mais elle ne fait pas de district d'habitation (du moins jamais observé). Elle va plutot faire des résidences de luxe.


Ceci dit ca rest l'Ia de Stellaris. Si tu veux tuer ton empire, tu la laisse gérer tes secteurs  ::XD::

----------


## Seloune

> Merci pour ta réponse Seloune !


De rien  :;): 




> Ceci dit ca rest l'Ia de Stellaris. Si tu veux tuer ton empire, tu la laisse gérer tes secteurs


Ou alors c'est peut être une feature cachée pour complexifier le jeu  ::XD::

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai lancé une nouvelle partie hier. La map a toujours un léger stuttering quand on se déplace hors mode pause. Vont-ils régler ça un jour...

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ou alors c'est peut être une feature cachée pour complexifier le jeu


C'est le god mode: jouer comme prévu par le game designer.

C'est devenu un marronier les secteurs. 
C'est une feature batarde qui part d'une très bonne intention mais qui n'a jamais su trouver sa place. 
Ce n'est pas assez bien travaillé pour être une feature de macromanagement, ca n'a aucun intérêt en tant que feature "politique" dans le jeu.

Certain diront que ca peut réduire la micro gestion... honnêtement quand t'as une dizaine de secteur à abreuver de ressources, ca rajoute pas mal de clics.

Pourtant il y a des mods comme imperial routine qui ajoutait des interactions avec les secteurs sous forme de décisions et de factions de secteur.


Après faudrait que je me fasse un run sur la 2.2.6 pour voir les améliorations mais disons je suis un peu surpris qu'il faille attendre 6 patchs pour avoir l'amélioration par l'ia des colony shelter en planetary administration.

----------


## Seloune

Je suis resté en 2.2, j'utilise trop de mods et je me voit pas jouer sans. Je vais testé Imperial Routine voir ce que ça donne... Par contre pas évident de rester en 2.2 du coup depuis hier, les mods se mettent à jour les uns après les autres sans aucun contrôle. Du coup j'avais prévu le coup et fait une installation en local, avec en backup les mods restés en 2.2 mais j'ai l'impression que le jeu met beaucoup plus de temps à charger comme ça... Mais c'est peut être juste une impression.

----------


## Khildram

> Après l'IA peut aussi décider de faire un district mais elle ne fait pas de district d'habitation (du moins jamais observé). Elle va plutot faire des résidences de luxe.


La Patch note indique pourtant que ça devrait changer:




> AI prefers City districts over Housing buildings a bit more

----------


## Tenebris

J'ai découvert que lorsqu'on joue des robots, plus besoin de construire à la main les habitants, c'est reposant  ::):

----------


## thedep

J'ai jamais "construire à la main les habitants".

----------


## Tenebris

Dans ma dernière grosse partie y a des mois, fallait choisir entre construire/améliorer un bâtiment ou fabriquer un robot.
Chez les organiques, ça se faisait tout seul.

----------


## thedep

ça devait être avant la refonte alors. Pour moi ça se fait en parallèle comme les organiques.

----------


## Ixarys

Oui, je pense qu'il parle de Stellaris avant la grosse mise à jour des planètes, où il y avait encore le système des cases.

----------


## Bah

Bordel, après des années à avoir ce jeu dans ma liste steam, j'essaie enfin de m'y mettre et c'est... bizarre. Je fais des dizaines de trucs sans trop savoir pourquoi et sans avoir l'impression que ça a un impact sur mon empire. Alors bon, j'en suis aux premières heures, je suis le tuto, mais en tant que noob je trouve ça vraiment laborieux. J'arrête pas de donner des ordres à des vaisseaux, faire des constructions, des recherches etc. et après deux heures la routine me lasse déjà. Je sais pas si je vais réussir à me motiver à vraiment m'y mettre. J'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à cliquer pour passer le temps. A la rigueur le seul impact que je vois c'est les flux de matières premières qui changent. Même la carte qui se dévoile ça me laisse de marbre tellement ça à l'air grand et vide et tellement c'est chiant de cliquer sur chaque système toutes les 5 minutes pour faire avancer son vaisseau scientifique. Et tout ça pour quoi ? Trouver des tonnes de planètes que je peux exploiter et qui ressemblent aux tonnes de planète que j'ai déjà découvertes et exploitées.

----------


## Khildram

Le début peut être un peu aride parfois, mais ça varie en fonction de la configuration de départ. En général quand tu tombes sur des voisins ça devient plus intéressant.

Et la courbe d'apprentissage est un peu raide la première fois.

----------


## Bah

Ok merci ! En fait ce qui est étrange c'est que tu peux tout à fait jouer. C'est pas que tu es paralysé quand tu connais pas le jeu (comme dans certains wargame), c'est juste une grande impression de faire plein de choses dans le vide.

----------


## Seloune

> Bordel, après des années à avoir ce jeu dans ma liste steam, j'essaie enfin de m'y mettre et c'est... bizarre. Je fais des dizaines de trucs sans trop savoir pourquoi et sans avoir l'impression que ça a un impact sur mon empire. Alors bon, j'en suis aux premières heures, je suis le tuto, mais en tant que noob je trouve ça vraiment laborieux. J'arrête pas de donner des ordres à des vaisseaux, faire des constructions, des recherches etc. et après deux heures la routine me lasse déjà. Je sais pas si je vais réussir à me motiver à vraiment m'y mettre. J'ai l'impression de passer mon temps à cliquer pour passer le temps. A la rigueur le seul impact que je vois c'est les flux de matières premières qui changent. Même la carte qui se dévoile ça me laisse de marbre tellement ça à l'air grand et vide et tellement c'est chiant de cliquer sur chaque système toutes les 5 minutes pour faire avancer son vaisseau scientifique. Et tout ça pour quoi ? Trouver des tonnes de planètes que je peux exploiter et qui ressemblent aux tonnes de planète que j'ai déjà découvertes et exploitées.


Le tutoriel sur ce jeu est le plus inutile de toute l'histoire du jeu vidéo... 

Perd pas ton temps avec, fais une première partie sur une galaxie moyenne avec le nombre d'IA qui est conseillé. Vire Marauders, IA Avancées, et met un empire déchu maximum. Pour un début de partie lance toi dans le bain et avance à ton rythme en essayant de capter un aspect du jeu par un aspect.

Les goulots d'étranglements ou chockpoint (carrefour de ta constellation, la ou les autres sont obligés de passer) sont la clés, envoie tes scouts reconnaître les systèmes qui s'y rendent en analysant ces derniers pour placer rapidement un avant poste sur ces chokepoints (ça fera xp tes scientifiques, du boulot pour ton vaisseau constructeur et tes premières ressources). Perso j'essaie d'avoir 3 scouts avec spécialité dans un domaine scientifique pour les mettre dans la recherche quand j'en ai besoin et garder un maximum de boost de recherche. En gros j'ai 6 ou 7 scientifique en tout, dont 1 plus tard en assistance de recherche sur la capitale. En district gogo la nourriture pour chopper la décision des 25% de boost pour la croissance de pop (1000 de nourritures qui selon moi doit être effectif sur toutes les planètes, en particulier les colonies) et ensuite construit selon ce que tu as besoin. Avec ça déjà tu passe la 2ème et tu accélère un peu le début de partie.

Une fois les chockpoints de contrôlés, tu as un premier jet de frontière qui se dessine et selon si tu as fait une rencontre avec un premier empire ou pas, selon ton score d'administration, les systèmes non contrôlés riches en ressources que tu as laissé derrière ect... La tu décide si tu dois te concentrer à t'étendre plus, démolir ton voisin le poulpe exterminateur qui veut ta peau ou d'autres choses selon ton régime et d'autres facteurs. Personnellement je me concentre sur la colonisation si des planètes intéressantes se retrouvent dans mes frontières (car les colonies sont longues avant d'êtres rentables et je prend les systèmes les plus intéressants (exit les +2 en minéraux)).

Après comme le dit les collègues, le temps est un peu long au début et devient plus intéressant une fois les premiers autres empires découverts (la tu as souvent un gros coup de pression quand tu te rencontre que ton voisin essaie de chipper tes systèmes proches  ::P:  ). Ne pas hésiter, à la création de la carte à mettre un peu plus d'IA normales histoire d'accélérer les choses, baisser le nombre de planètes viables à 1 ou 0 si tu veux les rendre plus "précieuses". Un peu plus tard, tu auras de quoi gérer tes explorateurs sans t'en soucier. 

Pour éviter le réchauffé un peu trop présent, je ne jouerais pas sans Planetary Diversity, Real Space et Guilli's Planets Modifiers qui devraient êtres dans le jeu de base selon moi. Sans eux c'est fade et redondant.

Pour le dernier conseil de noob pour un noob, je vais peut être en faire criser certain mais créé toi même ton empire, franchement fait le. Tu choisira les traits que tu veux (comme coloniser à tout va si c'est ça ton délire ou d'autres choses) et tu t’imprégnera plus de la race que tu joue. Le gros point fort de Stellaris est justement cette création et voir si ton idée fonctionne et te permet de la mettre à tout tes concurrents, c'est gratifiant je trouve  ::P: 

Après il faut quand même un peu de patience, c'est clair et le début fouillis c'est normal, aspect par aspect quitte à restart. La rejouabilité est la, autant en profiter.

----------


## Bah

Génial merci ! Ton message à réussi à me motiver. Je pense que je vais recommencer une partie tiens !

----------


## Seloune

> Génial merci ! Ton message à réussi à me motiver. Je pense que je vais recommencer une partie tiens !


Je t'en prie, j'étais un peu dans ton cas il y'a quelques jours si tu remonte ce fil, en voulant pour ma part jouer absolument optimisé mais sans y parvenir vu ma trop pauvre expérience. Stellaris est un bac à sable selon moi, il n'y a pas qu'une façon de jouer ou de l’apprécier. Qui dit bac à sable peut vite devenir ennui aussi c'est vrai mais je pense qu'il faut juste prendre du recul et regarder les possibilités qui sont offerte et tester des trucs. Des canards m'ont conseillé une approche du rôle play par exemple et je redécouvre le jeu la, je prend vraiment du plaisir au lieu de jouer à une sorte de Civilization ou autre 4x plus fermé ou plus "structuré" avec des éléments qui dicte ta façon de jouer en quelque sorte.

En tout cas si t'as des questions n'hésites pas, je suis surement passé par l'une d'entre elle il y'a peu  ::P:

----------


## Bah

Je vais créer une civ et y aller à la fraîche sans tuto. Je verrai ce que ça donne. Merci !

----------


## Ubuu

> c'est chiant de cliquer sur chaque système toutes les 5 minutes pour faire avancer son vaisseau scientifique.


Maj + clique gauche pour faire une liste d'ordre. Tu peux ainsi demander à ton vaisseau scientifique d'explorer 5 ou 10 systèmes à la suite sans avoir besoin de donner un nouvel ordre à chaque fois. C'est valable pour tous les vaisseaux, bien pratique pour les constructions ou pour un chemin particulier à donner à une flotte de guerre.
Tu débloqueras en mid game une technologie auto-explore qui te permettras de sauter ce passage. Si tu es trop pressé : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...68&searchtext=

----------


## Anonyme899

> Ok merci ! En fait ce qui est étrange c'est que tu peux tout à fait jouer. C'est pas que tu es paralysé quand tu connais pas le jeu (comme dans certains wargame), c'est juste une grande impression de faire plein de choses dans le vide.


Ben, techniquement le jeu se passe dans le vide

----------


## silence

> Ben, techniquement le jeu se passe dans le vide


 ::XD::  ::lol::

----------


## Bah

> Maj + clique gauche pour faire une liste d'ordre. Tu peux ainsi demander à ton vaisseau scientifique d'explorer 5 ou 10 systèmes à la suite sans avoir besoin de donner un nouvel ordre à chaque fois. C'est valable pour tous les vaisseaux, bien pratique pour les constructions ou pour un chemin particulier à donner à une flotte de guerre.
> Tu débloqueras en mid game une technologie auto-explore qui te permettras de sauter ce passage. Si tu es trop pressé : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...68&searchtext=


Oh ! Merci ! Il pouvait pas servir au moins à ça le tuto ?

----------


## Bah

Ah oui bordel ! C'est le tuto qui tue l'expérience de jeu en fait. Il enferme tellement le joueur dans plein de petits trucs à faire qu'on n'arrive pas sortir la tête de l'eau pour penser au global. Là rien qu'en partant de l'idée "je teste un jeu basé sur la colonie effrénée" c'est tout de suite autre chose ! Je rentre moins dans le détail, mais j'ai enfin l'impression de faire des actions qui servent à qqch.

----------


## Seloune

Le seul jeu ou le tuto te donne envie de fuir au lieu de rester  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

C'est hallucinant ! D'autant plus qu'il y a besoin d'aide sur un jeu pareil.

----------


## Munshine

> Le seul jeu ou le tuto te donne envie de fuir au lieu de rester


Ah non et il  y a même pire: j'en ai découvert un autre dans un genre différent : Assassin's Creed Unity.  ::|: . Tout le début du jeu, c'est un long tuto mal foutu que tu ne peux pas passer.
Au moins, dans Stellaris, on peut désactiver les tutos.

----------


## Bah

Petite question du nouveau noob. J'ai raté quelque chose ou c'est normal de galérer à faire des colonies ? J'ai pas assez d'influence pour faire des star base pour pouvoir y aller. J'ai fait 3 star base dont une ayant une planète que j'ai pu coloniser (les autres c'était pour sécuriser mon territoire fasse à une autre puissance et une autre pour chopper des ressources). Mon flux d'influence est à +3, du coup c'est long... +3 en early game c'est normal ? J'arrive pas trouver de moyens de monter ça (à défaut j'ai baissé le prix des star base avec une tradition, mais c'est peanuts), apparemment ça se fait en étant agressif avec les autres factions, mais j'ai fait un test et c'est 0,5 si je chie dans les bottes de mon voisin.

J'ai fait une race de mecs adaptables qui se reproduisent comme des lapins et je les sens tristes de pas pouvoir naviguer comme un essaim de sauterelles de planète en planète en les colonisant.

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Une des premières technos "vertes" te donne +2 par mois ! Soit une augmentation de 66.67%. Ensuite, selon ton gouvernement, tu vas avoir des factions. Si ces factions sont heureuses (vérifie l'onglet pour savoir que faire pour les rendre heureuses), elles te donnent de l'influence selon leur nombre de pops. Du coup, même si tu as une faction pacifiste, inutile de t'occuper de faire amis-amis s'ils représentent seulement une petite minorité de ta population. 

Ca permet aussi de ne pas te développer trop vite, parce que tu as une limite administrative (en haut, près du nombre de planètes). Quand tu la dépasses (pas "si" mais quand, parce que ça va arriver rapidement), tu obtiens des malus en recherche, etc. Il ne faut pas trop s'en inquiéter car de nouvelles colonies vont te permettre d'atténuer ces malus* mais tout de même.

*Par exemple, tu produis 100 de science. Avec une colonie, tu arrives à avoir 15 de science. Malgré le malus de 10% pour tous les secteurs que tu as dû conquérir pour arriver à la planète + la colonie, tu arrives tout de même à augmenter ta production. (Ces nombres sont là à titre d'exemple, hein.)

----------


## Seloune

> Petite question du nouveau noob. J'ai raté quelque chose ou c'est normal de galérer à faire des colonies ? J'ai pas assez d'influence pour faire des star base pour pouvoir y aller. J'ai fait 3 star base dont une ayant une planète que j'ai pu coloniser (les autres c'était pour sécuriser mon territoire fasse à une autre puissance et une autre pour chopper des ressources). Mon flux d'influence est à +3, du coup c'est long... +3 en early game c'est normal ? J'arrive pas trouver de moyens de monter ça (à défaut j'ai baissé le prix des star base avec une tradition, mais c'est peanuts), apparemment ça se fait en étant agressif avec les autres factions, mais j'ai fait un test et c'est 0,5 si je chie dans les bottes de mon voisin.
> 
> J'ai fait une race de mecs adaptables qui se reproduisent comme des lapins et je les sens tristes de pas pouvoir naviguer comme un essaim de sauterelles de planète en planète en les colonisant.


L'influence sert principalement à la politique, la diplomatie et les avants postes, la base stellaire étant l'upgrade d'un avant poste (à ne pas confondre). Personnellement j'upgrade mes avants poste aux chokepoints d'un autre empire ennemi que je militarise comme un petit cochon ou pour un système avec de la valeur commerciale.

Normalement tu as largement assez pour prendre les systèmes les uns après les autres sans trop de soucis (à condition qu'ils se collent, n'essaie surtout pas de mettre un avant poste loin de tes frontières et je pense que ton problème est la  ::P:  , approche toi du système convoité en prenant les autres système sur le chemin), l'administration étant la principale barrière comme dit Le Porte-Poisse à l'expansion. 

Le gain d'influence par mois peut être vite bouffé avec les traités des autres empires (recherche, commerce ect...) et peut être augmenté en déclarant des rivaux, ta populace et surement d'autres trucs.




> Une des premières technos "vertes" te donne +2 par mois !


C'est pas l'unité plutôt ça?

----------


## Bah

Aaaaah merci ! J'ai effectivement fait 2 avant postes éloignés sans remarquer que c'est ça qui m'avait tué !
Je vais aussi regarder cette histoire de factions. J'ai vu l'onglet, mais je l'ai pas encore étudié.

----------


## Thelonious

> C'est pas l'unité plutôt ça?


Oui c'est pour l'unité il me semble

----------


## Neihaart

> n'essaie surtout pas de mettre un avant poste loin de tes frontières


A pondérer, parfois ça vaut le coup pour garantir un point de passage ou pour bloquer un concurrent. 
Mais de manière générale effectivement il est recommandé d'y aller système par système. C'est pour ça qu'il est super important d'avoir plusieurs vaisseaux scientifiques pour explorer un maximum et trouver au plus vite des systèmes intéressants. Ca permet (un minimum) d'éviter de commencer à s'étendre à gauche avant de découvrir un système de ouf 5 systèmes à droite ...
Pour augmenter l'influence, faut s'occuper des factions qui popent après quelques années, en espérant ne pas avoir trop de mondes dans une faction avec une philosophie contraire à la tienne (ce qui en principe arrive peu sur les premières factions, sauf peut-être avec un malus en attractivité gouvernementale), et éventuellement mettre un ou deux voisins en rivaux. Faut aussi éviter les pactes trop tôt, ils en coûtent pas mal. 
Ensuite les éthiques autocratie et égalitarisme permettent d'avoir un bonus (+0,5/1 pour le premier, et un bonus via les factions pour le second, donc pas immédiat), ainsi qu'un civisme (qui fonctionne comme le bonus égalitariste).
Enfin y a pas mal d'event qui permettent d'en gagner, parfois ponctuel, parfois en brisant une chaîne d'event. C'est très pratique en cas de course pour un passage contre un concurrent.

Pour la techno sociétale de début de partie, c'est bien de l'unité et pas de l'influence.

----------


## Bah

J'ai recommencé en prenant tout ça en compte, j'ai aussi lu des trucs sur les districts, parce que je comprenais rien. Ca va mieux déjà !

----------


## Anonyme899

> Petite question du nouveau noob. J'ai raté quelque chose ou c'est normal de galérer à faire des colonies ? J'ai pas assez d'influence pour faire des star base pour pouvoir y aller. J'ai fait 3 star base dont une ayant une planète que j'ai pu coloniser (les autres c'était pour sécuriser mon territoire fasse à une autre puissance et une autre pour chopper des ressources). Mon flux d'influence est à +3, du coup c'est long... +3 en early game c'est normal ? J'arrive pas trouver de moyens de monter ça (à défaut j'ai baissé le prix des star base avec une tradition, mais c'est peanuts), apparemment ça se fait en étant agressif avec les autres factions, mais j'ai fait un test et c'est 0,5 si je chie dans les bottes de mon voisin.
> 
> J'ai fait une race de mecs adaptables qui se reproduisent comme des lapins et je les sens tristes de pas pouvoir naviguer comme un essaim de sauterelles de planète en planète en les colonisant.


l'influ supplémentaire ca se génére par une tech, les ethos authoritarian/Gestalt, les vassaux et les rivaux. La tradition domination aussi et, last but not least : la campagne will to power. Dans les grandes lignes c'est ça.
Des fois un dirigeant a une perk qui lui donne +1 en influ
Par contre on consomme très facilement son influ. Donc il faut réduire le cout en influ de ce qui compose le coeur de ta stratégie d'expansion  ::): .

Ensuite faut il ou pas bloquer les choke points? C'est une question de choix, je pense. Est ce que tu veux te réserver des planètes? Est ce qu'il y a un gros tas de cristaux ou de volatiles motes sur quelques systèmes? Toujours est il qu'il faut une bonne raison. En Enseigne (difficulté  very easy) c'est pas génant d'y aller comme un goret. En commodore ou amiral, faut réfléchir un peu avant de se lancer parce que les alliages investis dans les outposts ne le sont pas ailleurs.


Après question colonisation des planètes, il y a une mécanique immigration/émigration entre tes planètes à laquelle il faut faire attention mais qui rend de grand services si bien utilisée.


Pour parler de la 2.3 et du story pack. 
C'est bien pour ce qu'en ai vu. 

J'aime bien les petites commodités d'interfaces des secteurs. 

Les reliques ca  l'air sympa. Il ne me reste qu'à obtenir ma première  ::P: 
J'aime bien le principe des sites archéologiques. C'est mieux que les anomalies "clic droit - X jours pour rechercher". Ca fait un objectif sympa dans le jeu. en plus un artefact mineur ca vaut 500 crédits  :Manif: 

Les automatisations de monde, c'est pas trop mal fait. L'IA tend un peu trop à faire des city districts dans certain cas mais ca se corrige si on garde l'oeil sur l'outliner.

----------


## Bah

J'avais même pas remarqué qu'il y avait un niveau de difficulté ! Je sais pas en quoi je suis du coup...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour la petite analyse !

----------


## Seloune

Enseigne si t'as rien touché aux réglages par défaut  :;):

----------


## Bah

Merde je suis en very easy ! Bon faut pas que je prenne de trop mauvaises habitudes du coup.

----------


## Anonyme899

C'est bien pour découvrir enseigne.

Les difficultés sont 
cadet/enseigne/capitaine/commodore/amiral/grand amiral.

Je te recommande la lecture du beginner's guide

Ca couvre les principes fondamentaux sans chichi ou à priori.

----------


## Neihaart

> Merde je suis en very easy ! Bon faut pas que je prenne de trop mauvaises habitudes du coup.


Aucun soucis, les mécaniques restent les mêmes. Faudra juste améliorer ton début de partie et plus te prémunir contre d'éventuelles attaques plus fréquentes en montant de niveau. Y a vraiment aucun problème à découvrir le jeu en enseigne.

----------


## Bah

Top, merci ! Je vais lire ce guide. j'ai lu des trucs à gauche à droite, mais rien d'aussi complet à première vue.

----------


## Volcano

Tu verras que le guide recommande, entre autres, de rester à la hauteur sur le plan militaire pour ne pas devenir une proie facile.

En début de partie cela risque toutefois d'être coton. Il faudra que tu évites de t'étendre trop vite car la construction des avant-postes nécessite de l'alliage, qui est également nécessaire en grandes quantités pour construire des vaisseaux spatiaux.

Tu devras donc te livrer à un véritable travail d'équilibriste pour te sécuriser un territoire correct tout en te construisant une flotte militaire afin de tenir en respect tous tes rivaux. Et il y en aura, des rivaux !

----------


## Bah

Alors pour l'instant je suis parti dans une folle expansion et je suis tombé que sur deux autres empires qui me font pas chier. Pour le moment...
Mais je dire que là j'ai croché, alors que c'était pas gagné après avoir tenté le tuto...

Ah tiens, les starbase elles se défendent toutes seules ou c'est obligé de leur mettre une plateforme de défense ?

----------


## Volcano

Les avant-postes de base peuvent se défendre par eux-mêmes, oui. Mais ils ne tiendront que face à des flottilles de deux ou trois corvettes, pas plus. Leur puissance militaire augmente quand tu les améliores et les plateformes ajoutent une puissance de feu non négligeable. Mais la plupart du temps tu peux laisser tes avant-postes sans aucune défense. Améliore les seulement pour défendre des endroits importants, tels que tes colonies, les systèmes frontaliers de ton territoire, etc.

----------


## IriK

Dites, un raison pourquoi je n'ai toujours pas les évents de milieu et fin de partie (paramétrés pour 2300 et 2400) alors que je suis en 2450 ?  :tired:

----------


## Bah

> Les avant-postes de base peuvent se défendre par eux-mêmes, oui. Mais ils ne tiendront que face à des flottilles de deux ou trois corvettes, pas plus. Leur puissance militaire augmente quand tu les améliores et les plateformes ajoutent une puissance de feu non négligeable. Mais la plupart du temps tu peux laisser tes avant-postes sans aucune défense. Améliore les seulement pour défendre des endroits importants, tels que tes colonies, les systèmes frontaliers de ton territoire, etc.


Ah même les avant poste ont de la défense ?!? Bien. Je pensais effectivement aux upgrade aux endroits sensibles.

----------


## Khildram

> Dites, un raison pourquoi je n'ai toujours pas les évents de milieu et fin de partie (paramétrés pour 2300 et 2400) alors que je suis en 2450 ?


Pour le end-game, une fois 50 ans passés la date de endgame, il y a un roll pour la crise de fin de partie. C'est possible que ça ne démarre pas tout de suite, voir https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/C...risis_triggers

Pour le mid-game, ça dépend de ce qui peut arriver dans ta partie, la plupart viennent des DLC, souvent il y a des conditions, et ceux qui sont de base, sont soit très rares, soit anecdotiques https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/G...gs#Game_Phases

Après c'est aussi possible qu'il y ait un bug. Il y a peut être aussi des commandes console pour voir le status des crises mid-game.

----------


## Anonyme899

> Dites, un raison pourquoi je n'ai toujours pas les évents de milieu et fin de partie (paramétrés pour 2300 et 2400) alors que je suis en 2450 ?


Les event de mid game ne sont pas "obligatoire". Il y a une proba que ca n'arrive pas. 
War in heaven
The Horde


Les crises de fin de parties peuvent être très longue à venir comme dit plus haut

----------


## Cedski

Hé bien j'ai commencé une partie hier, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un nouveau jeu...  :^_^:  (pas joué depuis bien 2 ans). C'est assez violent j'ai du passer 3/4 d'heure à "tout" regarder avant d'appuyer sur espace pour virer la pause... La gestion des planètes notamment est bien plus riche mais assez cryptique du coup... 
Et encore quand je dis "tout" c'est totalement faux... Je suis loin d'avoir tout vu.

J'ai un truc con mais... Les "drapeaux" des mines, vaisseaux, avant postes, etc... sont énormes et cachent des infos (genre la prod, notamment quand la planète et son satellite sont exploités, ou lorsqu'on dezoome), en plus c'est moche ce bandeau vert énorme.
Je ne me souviens pas de ça avant.... Y a un truc à faire ?

----------


## IriK

> Pour le end-game, une fois 50 ans passés la date de endgame, il y a un roll pour la crise de fin de partie. C'est possible que ça ne démarre pas tout de suite, voir https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/C...risis_triggers
> 
> Pour le mid-game, ça dépend de ce qui peut arriver dans ta partie, la plupart viennent des DLC, souvent il y a des conditions, et ceux qui sont de base, sont soit très rares, soit anecdotiques https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/G...gs#Game_Phases
> 
> Après c'est aussi possible qu'il y ait un bug. Il y a peut être aussi des commandes console pour voir le status des crises mid-game.





> Les event de mid game ne sont pas "obligatoire". Il y a une proba que ca n'arrive pas. 
> War in heaven
> The Horde
> 
> 
> Les crises de fin de parties peuvent être très longue à venir comme dit plus haut


Ok merci les coincoins. Je pensais pas que cela pouvait être si long pour la crise de fin de partie  ::o:

----------


## Khildram

> Hé bien j'ai commencé une partie hier, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un nouveau jeu...  (pas joué depuis bien 2 ans).


Oui, pareil, j'avais pas joué pendant un peu plus d'un an entre Capek et LeGuin et j'avais eu la même impression.




> La gestion des planètes notamment est bien plus riche mais assez cryptique du coup...


En fait il faut jongler entre la création de districts de certains types, puis au fur et à mesure que les pops arrivent, créer d'autres bâtiments plus spécifiques.




> J'ai un truc con mais... Les "drapeaux" des mines, vaisseaux, avant postes, etc... sont énormes et cachent des infos (genre la prod, notamment quand la planète et son satellite sont exploités, ou lorsqu'on dezoome), en plus c'est moche ce bandeau vert énorme.
> Je ne me souviens pas de ça avant.... Y a un truc à faire ?


J'ai du mal à comprendre, tu as une capture d'écran ?

----------


## Cedski

Ca: 



(pris sur le net)
En fait ça devait etre comme ça mais... je ne sais pas ça ne me choquait pas.

Peut etre parce que j'ai l'impression que les vaisseaux sont plus petits, un peu plus à l'échelle. peut etre que je rêve aussi.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais pour les planètes j'avais compris. Il faut juste que je trouve ou l'on voit clairement les pop disponible versus le nombre de district (mais j'ai vu que là j'avais 8 pops "en rab").

----------


## Bah

Y'a un moyen d'avoir une estimation des forces militaires d'un autre Empire ?

----------


## IriK

Les canards, je reviens vers vous :
il est possible de paramétré les IA pour les fédérations ? Car ces enc***** ne font que produire des corvette en boucle pour notre flotte fédérale  :Boom: 




> Y'a un moyen d'avoir une estimation des forces militaires d'un autre Empire ?


Faut souvent se contenter de la "puissance comparée" sur la façade diplomatique si tu ne dispose pas de visuel par scanner.
Attention a toujours surestimer les forces de l'IA lorsqu'il est question de force "comparable".

----------


## narakis

A priori depuis le patch c'est bien buggé.

 Entre autre bug l'ia ne fait quasiment pas de recherche. (Du coups c'est probablement pour ça que tes allié ne font que des corvettes). Après une flotte de corvette c'est pas forcément faible, ça dépend des modules embarqués. Perso en général tant que j'ai pas les battleships et une grosse économie je reste avec des corvettes missiles/autocanon

 Je vais attendre qu'ils corrigent tout ça avant de m'y remettre perso. C'est habituel venant de leur part mais j'aimerai bien qu'il se décident enfin à faire des vrais beta avant de release quelque chose.

 Perso j'espère enfin avant un jeu intéressant passé le milieu partie, à chaque fois dans mes parties c'est intéressant jusqu'a 2300 et après l'ia ne pose aucun challenge, même en difficulté max. Avant ça peut même être plutôt dur, mais je crois que ça vient juste des bonus que l'ia obtient en montant le niveau de difficultée.

 M'enfin de manière générale c'est jamais une bonne idée de jouer à Stellaris juste après un gros patch, faut toujours attendre qu'ils corrigent les bugs.

----------


## Bah

> Faut souvent se contenter de la "puissance comparée" sur la façade diplomatique si tu ne dispose pas de visuel par scanner.
> Attention a toujours surestimer les forces de l'IA lorsqu'il est question de force "comparable".


Ah j'avais pas vu qu'il existait un truc dans la fenêtre diplo. Merci !

----------


## IriK

> A priori depuis le patch c'est bien buggé.
> 
>  Entre autre bug l'ia ne fait quasiment pas de recherche. (Du coups c'est probablement pour ça que tes allié ne font que des corvettes). Après une flotte de corvette c'est pas forcément faible, ça dépend des modules embarqués. Perso en général tant que j'ai pas les battleships et une grosse économie je reste avec des corvettes missiles/autocanon


Oui, pourquoi pas le tout corvette, mais là je me retrouve avec une flotte de 300 corvettes avec juste 3 cuirassés et quelques destroyers  :tired: 
A cela se rajoute l'embouteillage de mes couloirs d'Hyperespace avec toutes ces corvettes qui rejoignent la flotte principale.




> Perso j'espère enfin avant un jeu intéressant passé le milieu partie, à chaque fois dans mes parties c'est intéressant jusqu'à 2300 et après l'ia ne pose aucun challenge, même en difficulté max. Avant ça peut même être plutôt dur, mais je crois que ça vient juste des bonus que l'ia obtient en montant le niveau de difficultée.
> 
>  M'enfin de manière générale c'est jamais une bonne idée de jouer à Stellaris juste après un gros patch, faut toujours attendre qu'ils corrigent les bugs.


En 2475 sont apparu les Preathoriens et je dois dire que c'est un challenge.
Heureusement, vue la stupidité de l'IA, j'ai pu détruire près de 400K de flottes extragalactiques : 
chaque flotte de 50K arrivaient les unes après les autres  ::XD:: 

Bon là par contre, après ces carnages, je suis un peu en manque de ressources pour reconstitué mes propres flottes face à de tel pertes.

----------


## IriK

> A priori depuis le patch c'est bien buggé.


Je ne peu que confirmer :



Je savais pas que les Préthoriens faisaient du commerce  ::ninja::

----------


## Ubuu

Je croyais qu'ils avaient tout passé en hyperespace pour l'IA, mais elle est encore pire qu'avant. Elle suicide des flottes, c'est incompréhensible. A croire qu'elle est devenue incapable de les regrouper.

----------


## silence

En tout cas elle est bien agressive en terme d'extension : ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas joué et maintenant je la vois sauter des systèmes pour aller chercher des ressources, verrouiller des chokepoints. 
J'ai aussi découvert qu'elle n'est pas contrainte par la reconnaissance d'un système pour pouvoir y construire un avant poste. Alors que mon vaisseau de construction traversait le système. Lol, no.  :Vibre: 
J'ai activé ma technologie de voyage dans le temps, save en anglais je crois, faut pas déconner.  :Emo:

----------


## Khildram

> J'ai aussi découvert qu'elle n'est pas contrainte par la reconnaissance d'un système pour pouvoir y construire un avant poste. Alors que mon vaisseau de construction traversait le système. Lol, no.


Tu es sûr qu'il n'avait pas été découvert avant ? Peut être qu'il avait été découvert par un de ses alliés avec qui il partage des infos ?

La gestion des flottes par l'IA n'est pas terrible en effet. Pour les Crises de fin de partie ça aide  :^_^: 




> A priori depuis le patch c'est bien buggé.





> j'aimerai bien qu'il se décident enfin à faire des vrais beta avant de release quelque chose.


Il y en a, il faut opter pour cette branche dans Steam.




> Please note that 2.3.2 is an optional beta patch. You have to manually opt in to access it. Go to your Steam library, right click on Stellaris -> betas tab -> select stellaris_test branch.
> 
> The stellaris_test branch is also required if you want to crossplay with people playing on the Paradoxplaza or GoG versions of the game. 2.3.2 is the default version on those platforms.


Je pense que peu l'utilisent et aussi de manière générale peu de personnes prennent le temps de remonter des problèmes.

Exemple, est ce qu'IriK a remonté le problème de Marché galactique, soit sur les forums, soit sur leur site de support?
J'imagine qu'avec une save, ils peuvent peut-être constater que le problème existe et essayer de le résoudre. Peut être que c'est un problème rare et qu'il est le seul a l'avoir eu.

----------


## silence

> Tu es sûr qu'il n'avait pas été découvert avant ? Peut être qu'il avait été découvert par un de ses alliés avec qui il partage des infos ?


Elle avait un vaisseau d'exploration dans le système autour d'une planète. Mais en y réfléchissant ça pourrait aussi être une anomalie, un projet ou autre. Je n'ai pas fait très attention sur le moment parce que je ne suis pas habitué à la voir sauter comme ça.

D’où le fait que j'ai laissé mon vaisseau sauter dans le système alors qu'elle était en train d'y construire la station. Ce sont surtout les conséquences idiotes qui m'ont vexé : saut du vaisseau de construction pour quitter son espace et revenir à ma capitale, pas de vaisseau de construction à portée, l'IA qui tranquillement prend l'autre côté du choke point. 3 systèmes perdus, dont 4 dépôts stratégiques ...  :Boom: 

Dans le même genre d'idée : après avoir reload et fermé l'autre côté du choke point plutôt que d'envoyer mon vaisseau faire le couillon, j'ai finalement décidé de lui déclarer la guerre pour récupérer ce système qu'elle avait pris à la course. Comme toujours, la trêve signifie l'ouverture des frontières. Et la voila qui saute le système que je lui ai pris et les systèmes suivants pour venir construire en plein chez moi ...  :<_<: 

C'est vraiment le genre de mécanismes qui font que je ne supporte pas l'Ironman.

----------


## ouk

Je viens de me taper un bug bien relou, signifiant la fin de ma partie : l'AI robot se révolte et prend 4 de mes systèmes, contenant 3 de mes plus grosses planètes autour de ma capitale. Mon voisin, qui fait partie de ma fédération, et moi reprenons les systèmes en question. A la fin de la guerre, il hérite de 2 de mes planètes qu'il a libéré, sur lesquelles je développe l'industrie depuis le début de la partie. Autrement dit pénurie et impossible de remonter la pente : ragequit.  ::'(:

----------


## IriK

> Exemple, est ce qu'IriK a remonté le problème de Marché galactique, soit sur les forums, soit sur leur site de support?
> J'imagine qu'avec une save, ils peuvent peut-être constater que le problème existe et essayer de le résoudre. Peut être que c'est un problème rare et qu'il est le seul a l'avoir eu.


Pourquoi allez ailleurs alors que _CPC, what Else_ ?  :Indeed:

----------


## ouk

Bon j'ai repris une sauvegarde 50 ans avant et détruit tout les robots ainsi que mon usine, plus de problèmes  ::lol::

----------


## dave8888

Faut effectivement empêcher l'histoire de se dérouler... dès les premiers signes, autant détruire. Les "bonus" ne valent pas la guerre... surtout que même lorsque tu gagnes la guerre, faut retaper toutes les planète car les bâtiments sont remplacés par les usines de drones.

----------


## Bah

Petite question : y'a un moyen rapide de voir si on a des systèmes avec des ressources non exploitées ? Genre comme quand on découvre le moyen d'exploiter une ressource avancée et qu'on n'a pas envie de tout scanner à l'oeil dans son empire.

----------


## thedep

Oui. En bas à droite de l'interface, tu as une case à cocher. Si tu la décoches normalement sous les systèmes en vue galactique il ne te reste que les ressources non exploitées.
Je te dis ça de mémoire.

----------


## Bah

Je vois déjà les ressources uniquement non exploitées en vue galactique, mais avec la taille et les stations, je trouve pas ça super lisible quand on en cherche 2 ou 3. Je me disais qu'il y'avait peut-être quelque part une liste de tout ça.

----------


## Neihaart

C'est ça. Et si tu la laisses cochées: en jaune, c'est exploitée, en blanc non (et, si je dis pas de conneries, alt permet de passer temporairement à l'autre vue)

----------


## Cedski

Bon j'ai bien aimé le début, vraiment, la nouvelle gestion des planètes est plutôt sympa à appréhender. Comme d'hab l'explo est sympa, les fouilles sont cool, etc.... Il y avait une quête (les cybrex) au background plutôt sympa.

Mais là d'un coup je n'ai plus grand chose (d’intéressant) à faire. J'arrive à 2300, j'ai quasi tout exploré - moi ou les autres empires, il ne me reste qu'une planète avec des fouilles à faire accessible.
J'ai bien un empire que je vais avaler mais ce n'est qu'une question de temps (et à cause/grâce à la mana "unité" rare, c'est très très très long de revendiquer des planètes). 

Quelques trucs m'ont étonné:
Je n'ai pas découvert de civilisation pré-spéatiale à étudier, et réveiller. AUCUNE. 
De même je n'ai quasi plus d'event lié à mes planètes colonisées (j'en ai eu 2/3 mais sans action à faire)
La difficulté a-t-elle évoluée ? Dans mon souvenir il y avait un certain challenge. Mais là j'ai l'impression d'écraser toutes les IAs. (je joue en "normal" - enfin le niveau ou les IAs n'ont aucun bonus, ni malus)

----------


## [dT] Moustik

C'est vrai que les civilisations pré-spatiales sont très rares.
J'ai eu la chance d'en avoir eu une sur ma partie actuelle. Du coup je les ai fait évoluer, je les ai intégré dans mon Empire et j'ai bidouillé leur code génétique pour en faire des guerriers meurtriers (après ils ressemblent à des Wookies, donc bon). Ils deviendront ma principale force de frappe pour les assauts planétaires.  ::): 

Pour ce qui est de la difficulté, c'est vrai que c'est plus facile qu'avant.
Je sais qu'il y avait des soucis d'IA  à un moment donné (l'IA gérait mal certaines mécaniques du jeu qui avaient été modifiées). Mais il me semblait que ça avait été corrigé (ou alors c'est en cours).

Bref, si tu t'ennuis, essaye de te fixer des objectifs et de débloquer des technologies qui te permettront de réaliser de nouvelles choses (il y a toujours un truc à faire au final).

Par exemple, j'aime bien fonder une Fédération et aider les alliés fédérés pour qu'ils prennent l'ascendant sur leurs voisins. Ou alors éradiquer ce voisin xénophobe qui a osé m'insulter le siècle dernier.
Le tout en terraformant les planètes dans mon Empire pour avoir toujours plus de Colonies.

----------


## Cedski

> Bref, si tu t'ennuis, essaye de te fixer des objectifs et de débloquer des technologies qui te permettront de réaliser de nouvelles choses (il y a toujours un truc à faire au final).
> 
> Par exemple, j'aime bien fonder une Fédération et aider les alliés fédérés pour qu'ils prennent l'ascendant sur leurs voisins. Ou alors éradiquer ce voisin xénophobe qui a osé m'insulter le siècle dernier.
> Le tout en terraformant les planètes dans mon Empire pour avoir toujours plus de Colonies.


ben écoute c'est très exactement mes objectifs.
Détruire mon voisin xénophobe, chatier les cons.
Créer la Fédération (mais je n'ai pas encore la techno) et l'étendre à la Galaxie entière
Développer toutes les planètes - mais j'en ai déjà un paquet, c'est exponentiel, et pur le coup il n'y a plus les malus précédents (energie etc...) des mondes colonies il me semble c'est ultra facile de densifier son empire. 

En sus développer les psi.

----------


## silence

> Développer toutes les planètes - mais j'en ai déjà un paquet, c'est exponentiel, et pur le coup il n'y a plus les malus précédents (energie etc...) des mondes colonies il me semble c'est ultra facile de densifier son empire.


Les malus sont toujours là en coûts des décrets, coûts des techs, etc. Pour une megacorporation par exemple, ils sont assez violent. D'autant que les sites archéologiques sont territoriaux et obligent donc à s'étendre un minimum pour les explorer.

D'ailleurs, il y a certains sites dont les récompenses sont assez violentes. Notamment un petit vaisseau de rien du tout qui m'a permis de rouler sur tout le monde en early-game.  ::lol::

----------


## Cedski

Alors moi j'ai eu l'inverse, un dragon qui m'a ruiné un système. (j'ai aussi eu une frégate gratos mais c'est avec une anomalie, pas des fouilles - je l'avais déjà eu d'ailleurs).

j'ai mis un temps fou avant d'avoir un flotte suffisamment forte pour le battre.

En fait en parlant de "malus" je ne pensais pas à ceux permanent de l'extension (effectivement ils sont violents) mais de la consommation de ressources transitoire tant que ta colonie n'était pas installée. De mémoire c'était assez violent au débat surtout. Là j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus rien.

----------


## silence

L'Eclat n'est pas vraiment un problème : si ta colonie est déjà fondée, tu peux tout à fait la faire subsister sans contrôler le système. Vu la planète c'est de toute façon une colonie à fonder très tôt pour lui permettre d'atteindre son plein potentiel. Potentiel assez monstrueux à ce prix, pour une colonie que tu obtiens quasi systématiquement j'ai l'impression. 
Certains en font leur capitale pour la rendre totalement invulnérable en early game vu la bête.  ::XD:: 

Pour la consommation de ressources, ça me semble aussi assez progressif, oui. Surtout qu'elle consomme des minéraux qui ne sont plus vraiment un problème maintenant que tous les éléments de combat reposent sur les alliages. Le plus coûteux reste le vaisseau de colonisation pour ses alliages justement. C'est pas plus mal, ça rend les petites planètes plus intéressantes je trouve.

----------


## Focke_oeuf

Yop les gars,

Je suis sur ma 2e partie (j'ai lamentablement planté ma première en mode Bouygues/Vinci) et j'ai une question existentielle.
Je suis en 2430 (la partie s'arrête en 2500) et je roule sur toutes les autres IA sauf une qui est Overwhelming et qui vient de se réveiller. J'avais déjà pris dans le gueule en milieu de partie le grand Khan qui a fini assassiné et qui a laissé plein de systèmes vacants.

Maintenant j'ai un empire qui dépasse laaaaaaargement ma limite administrative et je suis dubitatif sur mes options:
- Est ce que je continue à conquérir des systèmes militairement via le claim et les garder pour moi ou est ce que je tente de vassaliser? J'avoue ne pas voir ce que rapporte un vassal par rapport au fait de gérer moi même. Pareil pour mes secteurs les plus éloignés de la capitale. Je garde ou je vassalise?
- Comment qu'on fait pour fédérer? Personne ne veut se fédérer avec moi...  ::cry::  Et ça aide vraiment de se fédérer?
- J'ai 4 flottes entre 3.5K et 6.5K, c'est suffisant pour le end game? Elles me coûtent déjà un bras en maintenance et je bouffe pas mal de slots de starbase pour faire monter ma naval capacity. Faut rusher les gros vaisseaux pour faire face au gros méchant qui vient de se réveiller?
- Y a moyen de gagner la partie autrement qu'en roulant sur tout le monde militairement? (Un peu comme la victoire diplomatique dans CIV par exemple)

Pour le moment j'ai bien kiffé, mais j'avoue que là c'est un peu du micro management de colonies et je ne trouve pas ça le plus fun du monde...  ::sad::

----------


## Bah

Je suis jamais arrivé au end game, vu que je fais ma première partie là, mais 4 flottes entre 4,5 et 6,5k, ça me semble vraiment peu. Je suis 70 ans avant et j'en ai 4 entre 15 et 20k. Je pense qu'avec 4 à 6k j'aurais eu de la peine avec mes conquêtes et je suis tombé sur des machins bizarres, genre un dreadnought qui a bouffé ma flotte à 18K. Et je suppose que ça deviendra plus difficile.

----------


## Cedski

Oui c'est curieux je suis en 2295 et j'ai une flotte à 10k. vu que c'est relativement exponentiel...

----------


## silence

Un Fallen Empire éveillé va te rouler dessus avec si peu de flotte je pense. Pour le End Game ce sera encore pire (jamais atteint perso, à cause du PC qui commence à méchamment ralentir). Mais comme disent les canards c'est bizarre que tu en aies si peu à ce stade, surtout avec l'impression de rouler sur les IA classiques.

----------


## fractguy

Oui, de mémoire c'est plus du 100k par flotte le end game.

----------


## Anonyme899

> - J'ai 4 flottes entre 3.5K et 6.5K, c'est suffisant pour le end game?

----------


## Mad-T

A ce stade, je pense même que pour l'IA tu es une anomalie, genre 'abandoned drone' ou pirate fleet...
Et pour l'ordre de grandeur, oui sans optimiser militaire 80K - 100K par fleet (et plutôt 5-6 fleet mini) c'est mieux  ::):

----------


## Molina

J'ai Utopia, et distant stars en DLC. Il y a un DLC qui vaut le coup pour dynamiser les parties (sans pour autant jouer de manière spécifique ?).

----------


## Focke_oeuf

::O: 

Hum je joue avec une petite galaxie c'est peut être pour ça. Pour l'instant les plus grosses flottes que j'ai croisé c'était du 15K.
Et c'est simple, quand je regarde les autres IA elles sont toutes en "Pathetic" sauf le plus balèze qui est "overwhelming".

J'ai 220 en Naval capacity, c'est cohérent ou pas? J4essaie de ne pas dépasser ma capacité max, mais est ce un bon plan?

----------


## Bah

Mmmh, j'ai un truc bizarre qui m'arrive. Je tente de prendre une planète et chaque fois que je fais "land army", les vaisseaux descendent, mais y'a pas de combat et mon armée disparaît directement. Du coup c'est un peu chiant, parce que comme une autre IA est entrée en guerre et a pris des territoires qui sont dans mes claims (et qui sont à l'autre bout de son empire, pourquoi ce move ??!!??) j'ai un malus de 190 pour que mon ennemi accepte de se rendre.

Ca vous est déjà arrivé ?

Edit : Ah non en fait c'est moi qui suis con... La planète était à moi, donc les troupes allaient juste faire la fête. C'est une autre planète ailleurs que j'avais pas vu, qui m'empêchait de finir ce truc.

----------


## RsRaidersCPC

> Hum je joue avec une petite galaxie c'est peut être pour ça. Pour l'instant les plus grosses flottes que j'ai croisé c'était du 15K.
> Et c'est simple, quand je regarde les autres IA elles sont toutes en "Pathetic" sauf le plus balèze qui est "overwhelming".
> 
> J'ai 220 en Naval capacity, c'est cohérent ou pas? J4essaie de ne pas dépasser ma capacité max, mais est ce un bon plan?


Mais il est où ton Titan ? 
Et tes cuirassés ? 
Car à eux seuls, ils te fournissent du 5-6k minimum en puissance.
Tu rajoutes après des plus petits vaisseaux pour les protéger lors des combats à courte portée et tu peux facilement arriver à 30k de puissance.
Si tu as 220 en Capacité Naval mais un aussi petite puissance de frappe c'est que tu as sorti que des petits batiments de guerre non ?

----------


## Focke_oeuf

> Mais il est où ton Titan ? 
> Et tes cuirassés ? 
> Car à eux seuls, ils te fournissent du 5-6k minimum en puissance.
> Tu rajoutes après des plus petits vaisseaux pour les protéger lors des combats à courte portée et tu peux facilement arriver à 30k de puissance.
> Si tu as 220 en Capacité Naval mais un aussi petite puissance de frappe c'est que tu as sorti que des petits batiments de guerre non ?


Ouais en fait je viens de comprendre un truc, ma stratégie d'upgrade des flottes du début de partie n'est clairement pas une bonne idée.
Du coup j'ai plein de corvettes que j'upgrade, mais c'est pas du tout une bonne idée. Là j'ai envoyé des flottes au casse pipe et crée de nouvelles flottes avec des battleships, ça va déjà mieux.

En fait depuis le début je pensais que le command capacity et le naval capcity sont la même chose, mais en fait non. Bon là je me suis fait ruiner donc ma partie est foutue mais au moins j'aurai compris ça. Dommage que ça n'arrive qu'au bout de 25h de jeu...

----------


## saroumana

> J'ai Utopia, et distant stars en DLC. Il y a un DLC qui vaut le coup pour dynamiser les parties (sans pour autant jouer de manière spécifique ?).


Même question mais sans aucun DLC. j'ai attendu que le jeu s’améliore avant d'y toucher et vu qu'il a des soldes en ce moment, je me dis qu'il serait peut être temps de s'y mettre.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Si je devais faire une liste de préférence des DLC, la mienne serait :
- Utopia
- Apocalypse
- Leviathans story pack
- Ancient relics story pack
- Distant stars story pack

- MegaCorp (pour jouer une Corporation et pour faire des cités-mondes)
- Synthetic Dawn Pack (pour jouer des synthétiques, à remonter dans la liste si tu aimes bien les robots)

Et en dernier les DLC cosmétiques pour un peu plus de variété :
- Humanoids Species pack
- Plantoids Species pack

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°152 : Expérimentations de l'été  :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ation.1233044/

----------


## Khildram

Tiens, je n'avais pas trop suivi depuis quelques temps, et j'avais raté à la fin du mois d'août le Journal de de 153:

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...acity.1238199/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°155 : Origines  :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...igins.1250456/

----------


## Jarec

Bon... préparez vous pour stellaris mobile....

----------


## Vhipata

Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ?

----------


## Jarec

Deux stand stellaris a la paradox con, un pc/console un autre pour une surprise
https://imgur.com/a/dxCMtda
Les teasers de twitter en forma telephone/simplifié

----------


## Vhipata

Ah ouais ok, bah après tout pourquoi pas, ça fait un bail qu'ils tournent autour de l'idée de faire des jeux mobiles..

Maintenant s'ils pouvaient mettre un peu de diplo dans le vrai jeu en DLC/patch dans la foulée ça serait bien aussi

----------


## Esprit

J'espère que c'est une autre équipe qui s'occupe du mobile (car j'suis aussi persuadé que ça sera Stellaris Mobile)
J'avoue que je m'en fiche un peu du mobile, je préfère un focus sur le jeu pc, j'attends avec impatience il est vrai, la refonte diplomatie, l'espionnage et les religions  :B):

----------


## Ourg

Quelqu'un a compris comment marchent les sector focus et planet automation combinés ? L'un prévaut sur l'autre ?

----------


## Vhipata

Hop bien vu Bisounours, jeu mobile "Stellaris Command" en beta dans certains pays : 
https://twitter.com/StellarisMobile/...640498688?s=20

On apprend d'ailleurs ici https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...rived.1258985/ que c'est un "massive multiplayer mobile strategy game based on the Stellaris universe".
Le jeu a été développé par une équipe indépendante par un studio externe nommé Gamebear.

----------


## Jarec

Ca a l'air tellement nul....
En plus bon in app purchase jusqu'a 99$ ...

----------


## Ourg

Ils se font bien pourrir, ça sent les relents de la blizzcon 2018

----------


## Vhipata

Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi, ils ont envie de tester un jeu mobile, ils le font avec un studio externe, j'ai du mal à concevoir pourquoi les gens râlent.

----------


## Ourg

Bas premièrement parce que les jeux mobile c'est vraiment de la merde.

Et deuxièmement, comme pour blizzard, la communauté de paradox c'est majoritairement des joueurs PC qui attendent des nouveautés sur PC.

----------


## Oor-tael

> Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi, ils ont envie de tester un jeu mobile, ils le font avec un studio externe, j'ai du mal à concevoir pourquoi les gens râlent.


Les gens râlent pour le principe, comme toujours. Ça part du constat désolant que la demande pour du jeu de petite qualité et pas cher est très supérieure à la demande pour du jeu de haute qualité et plus cher, ce qui attire forcément toute entreprise à but lucratif. Donc on râle ou on moque soit par bêtise, soit pour se défouler. 
Mais il y a toujours le risque que le plus lucratif (jeu mobile) aspire et écrase le moins lucratif (jeu PC), ce qui fait faire des cauchemars à tout joueur PC qui se respecte.

----------


## Turgon

Est-ce un poisson d'avril hors saison ?

----------


## Vhipata

Oui, oui, ma question était plutôt rhétorique, je vois pas pourquoi Paradox en tant que boîte de jeu vidéo essayerait pas de se diversifier et de tenter d'aller sur d'autres marchés. Ils ont visiblement suffisamment de thunes pour se permettre un test sur une autre plateforme, l'idée étant sans doute d'élargir encore sa base de joueurs, je trouve pas ça idiot de leur point de vue (sachant que de toute façon leur fanbase râlera toujours quoiqu'il arrive - et je m'inclus dedans - il n'y aura qu'à guetter les réactions à l'annonce de Pas-Vicky-3)

----------


## Esprit

> Les gens râlent pour le principe, comme toujours. Ça part du constat désolant que la demande pour du jeu de petite qualité et pas cher est très supérieure à la demande pour du jeu de haute qualité et plus cher, ce qui attire forcément toute entreprise à but lucratif. Donc on râle ou on moque soit par bêtise, soit pour se défouler. 
> *Mais il y a toujours le risque que le plus lucratif (jeu mobile) aspire et écrase le moins lucratif (jeu PC), ce qui fait faire des cauchemars à tout joueur PC qui se respecte*.


C'est surtout ça en ce qui me concerne ! (La phrase que j'ai mise en gras)

----------


## Ourg

a noter qu'ils font la même que blizzard, copie collage d'un jeu déjà existant en rajoutant une licence dessus : http://novaempiregame.com/




> Ils ont visiblement suffisamment de thunes pour se permettre un test sur une autre plateforme


Oui, sauf quand ils sortent comme excuse les moyens insuffisants pour développer un nouveau moteur pour remplacer le Clausewitz vieillissant.

----------


## Vhipata

J'avais loupé cet épisode, je croyais qu'ils étaient contents de Clausewitz qui était en constante évolution, je ne savais pas que c'était pour des questions de coût.

Ne vous méprenez pas, je suis comme vous, assez désabusé et inquiet de la tournure que prennent les choses chez Paradox, mais je suis également fataliste : leur noyau de joueurs hardcore est trop petit petit pour une boîte qui ne cesse de grandir, et je pense que ça fait longtemps qu'ils cherchent à élargir leur base de joueurs.

----------


## Jarec

> J'avais loupé cet épisode, je croyais qu'ils étaient contents de Clausewitz qui était en constante évolution, je ne savais pas que c'était pour des questions de coût.
> 
> Ne vous méprenez pas, je suis comme vous, assez désabusé et inquiet de la tournure que prennent les choses chez Paradox, mais je suis également fataliste : leur noyau de joueurs hardcore est trop petit petit pour une boîte qui ne cesse de grandir, et je pense que ça fait longtemps qu'ils cherchent à élargir leur base de joueurs.


Pour le coup, si ils voulaient élargir leur base de joueurs, ils faudraient qu'ils commencent a faire des bons tuto pour leur jeu.
Je me souviens à la sortie d'Imperator, deux streameurs qui n'avaient jamais joués a un paradox like (Krayn & une streameuse je me souviens plus de son nom sorry  ::(:  ), étaient totalements perdus malgré l'espèce de tuto inclus dans le jeu.

----------


## Vhipata

Je suis allé lire les réactions sur le forum paradox, les gens sont quand même relativement mesurés (pour ce que j'en ai lu). Pas mal disent que ça ne les intéresse pas mais souhaiter bonne chance pour ce lancement. 
A noter que l'un d'eux fait remarquer que le jeu mobile aura plus de diplo que le jeu de base, et une réponse semble présager qu'enfin ils developperaient ca. A suivre...

----------


## Jarec

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...twork.1259029/

Buhahaha le studio chinois dédié au jeu mobile qui prend des artwork d'Halo  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ourg

> Je suis allé lire les réactions sur le forum paradox, les gens sont quand même relativement mesurés (pour ce que j'en ai lu). Pas mal disent que ça ne les intéresse pas mais souhaiter bonne chance pour ce lancement. 
> A noter que l'un d'eux fait remarquer que le jeu mobile aura plus de diplo que le jeu de base, et une réponse semble présager qu'enfin ils developperaient ca. A suivre...


On a pas du lire le même thread alors. Ca taille sévère sur le forum off stellaris.





> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...twork.1259029/
> 
> Buhahaha le studio chinois dédié au jeu mobile qui prend des artwork d'Halo


Pas étonnant venant d'une compagnie chinoise, pays ou la propriété intellectuelle n'est qu'une lointaine théorie

A noter qu'ils ont déjà fermé le jeu pour ce problème, 4 heures après le lancement : https://twitter.com/TheWesterFront/s...99515190059008


C'est quand même un gros epic fail ce jeu. Le jeu se fait bunk en 2 heures chrono par internet.

----------


## Vhipata

Pour ma défense au moment où je l'écrivais il y avait à peine 3 pages de réactions et le vol de concept art était pas encore de la partie. 
Depuis... bon  ::):

----------


## Neihaart

> Les gens râlent pour le principe, comme toujours. Ça part du constat désolant que la demande pour du jeu de petite qualité et pas cher est très supérieure à la demande pour du jeu de haute qualité et plus cher, ce qui attire forcément toute entreprise à but lucratif. Donc on râle ou on moque soit par bêtise, soit pour se défouler. 
> Mais il y a toujours le risque que le plus lucratif (jeu mobile) aspire et écrase le moins lucratif (jeu PC), ce qui fait faire des cauchemars à tout joueur PC qui se respecte.


C'est jamais arrivé ça, si ?

----------


## Endymion

Enfin le souci de Blizzard ; c'est qu'ils en avaient fait des tonnes niveau effet d'annonce, laissant la communauté se monter le bourrichon avec des fantasmes de Diablo remaster (vraisembable) ou un Diablo 4 (moins vraisemblable à court terme), pour finalement annoncer en grande pompe à un public PCiste un jeu mobile avec paiement in-app basé sur un jeu coréen reskinné ....

S'ils l'avaient fait sans effet d'annonce, vite fait entre deux annnonces pour PC, ça serait moins mal passé.

C'est un peu comme raconter une blague en commençant par "J'en ai une super drôle" pour finalement en raconter une super nulle.
Alors que rien annoncer et en raconter une nulle entre deux drôles ça passe mieux, voire inaperçu.

----------


## Molina

Dans le cas de Blizzard, ça fait déjà quelques noël qu'ils ne sont plus drôles.

----------


## Oor-tael

> C'est jamais arrivé ça, si ?


J'ai pas d'exemple en tête, mais j'en ai un très proche avec la console au lieu du mobile, sur le même principe de baisser drastiquement la qualité et l'exigence d'un bon jeu PC pour ratisser plus large sur un autre support : Supreme Commander 2. 

Mais je suis persuadé que CPC a des exemples de conversion plus ou moins définitive PC -> mobile.

Et de toute manière, si cette extrémité est rare, ce n'est pas le pire. Le pire c'est l'influence insidieuse du futur portage mobile PENDANT le développement du jeu PC ! Difficile à objectiver mais indéniable. Dans l'interface, dans la direction artistique, ou ailleurs ? Exemples pour de grands jeux : X-Com ou Civilization.

----------


## R_K

Demandez à EA pour les jeux historiques PC basculés sur du mobile, genre Dungeon Keeper, etc...

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Le jeu a déjà été retiré de la vente  :^_^:  parce que leur sous-traitant a utilisé des assets graphiques volés.

----------


## Vhipata

Voilà qui devrait nous permettre de gagner du répit dans la question de savoir s'il n'y a pas un risque que Paradox glisse vers le marché du jeu mobile  ::): 
Curieux de voir comment ils vont s'en sortir avec ce jeu mobile, vont-ils l'abandonner ?

----------


## Esprit

> C'est jamais arrivé ça, si ?


Command & Conquer: Rivals sur Mobile  ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

Les administrateurs de secteur sont meilleurs qu'avant ou pas ? Je trouve le micro management lourd et obscur au point que j'ai lâché le jeu. Plus ils le font évoluer moins je le trouve fun ce jeu, alors que sur le papier c'était motivant.

----------


## Neihaart

> Command & Conquer: Rivals sur Mobile


Bien vu. J'met quand même une petite différence par rapport à ce que j'ai cité, ça n'a pas tué un jeu PC en cours d'exploitation.
Après j'partage l'inquiétude au fond, maintenant le fait qu'ils s'intéressent au mobile me choque pas plus que ça vu les sommes à gagner. Après j'ai quand même l'impression que pas mal de boites font des jeux mobiles à système économique douteux en espérant se faire un revenu "sur". A moins d'un succès phénoménal (ou au moins significativement plus important que ceux sur PC) je les vois mal mettre le jeu mobile au centre de leur strat.

----------


## Endymion

> Bien vu. J'met quand même une petite différence par rapport à ce que j'ai cité, ça n'a pas tué un jeu PC en cours d'exploitation.


Ils ont été patient et ont procédé dans l'ordre ; en sortant des opus pc de plus en plus mauvais, ainsi ils ont enterré la franchise, laissé pourrir, pour ressortir le corps et le violer un petit coup.

----------


## Nohmas

> Je trouve le micro management lourd et obscur au point que j'ai lâché le jeu. Plus ils le font évoluer moins je le trouve fun ce jeu, alors que sur le papier c'était motivant.


Tout à fait d'accord. Je trouve qu'ils ont complexifié la gestion de la population, pour en faire une véritable usine à gaz, sans qu'il n'y ait eu la moindre plus value au niveau du gameplay. Assez paradoxal d'ailleurs d'avoir un tel niveau de management de la population dans un jeu qui se veut de "grande stratégie". Et à côté de ça, des pans entiers de gameplay qui sont, à mon goût, en jachère : diplomatie succincte, pas d'espionnage, partie militaire toujours à la ramassage (pas de gestion du ravitaillement / munitions, aucune gestion de la composition des flottes (flottilles / ordre de bataille...) ni de tactiques de combat)... Vraiment dommage au vu de toutes les autres bonnes idées qu'on trouve.

----------


## Nelfe

Perso je trouve le système de pop/planètes vraiment sympa. Après c'est vrai que ça ferait pas de mal si ils mettaient un peu de côté l'aspect narration pour améliorer la partie diplo/espionnage/armée.

----------


## Jarec

> Tout à fait d'accord. Je trouve qu'ils ont complexifié la gestion de la population, pour en faire une véritable usine à gaz, sans qu'il n'y ait eu la moindre plus value au niveau du gameplay. Assez paradoxal d'ailleurs d'avoir un tel niveau de management de la population dans un jeu qui se veut de "grande stratégie". Et à côté de ça, des pans entiers de gameplay qui sont, à mon goût, en jachère : diplomatie succincte, pas d'espionnage, partie militaire toujours à la ramassage (pas de gestion du ravitaillement / munitions, aucune gestion de la composition des flottes (flottilles / ordre de bataille...) ni de tactiques de combat)... Vraiment dommage au vu de toutes les autres bonnes idées qu'on trouve.


Alors pour le coup je suis pas d'accord, spécialiser ses planètes de productions avec les batiments c'est un réel plaisir, je trouve même qu'il en manque des batiments

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Tout à fait d'accord. Je trouve qu'ils ont complexifié la gestion de la population, pour en faire une véritable usine à gaz, sans qu'il n'y ait eu la moindre plus value au niveau du gameplay. Assez paradoxal d'ailleurs d'avoir un tel niveau de management de la population dans un jeu qui se veut de "grande stratégie". Et à côté de ça, des pans entiers de gameplay qui sont, à mon goût, en jachère : diplomatie succincte, pas d'espionnage, partie militaire toujours à la ramassage (pas de gestion du ravitaillement / munitions, aucune gestion de la composition des flottes (flottilles / ordre de bataille...) ni de tactiques de combat)... Vraiment dommage au vu de toutes les autres bonnes idées qu'on trouve.


Je pense tout le contraire concernant la gestion de la population. De mon point de vue, elle a tout a fait sa place dans un jeu de grande stratégie. On ne veut pas tous jouer des gros bras militaires.  :;): 
Pour moi, gérer le ravitaillement et/ou les munitions me saoulerais à un point de lâcher le jeu (la plupart des jeux que j'ai essayé simulant cet aspect m'ont fortement agacé).

En revanche je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi pour la partie diplomatie, espionnage, piratage et tactiques de combats.

----------


## Jarec

> Je pense tout le contraire concernant la gestion de la population. De mon point de vue, elle a tout a fait sa place dans un jeu de grande stratégie. On ne veut pas tous jouer des gros bras militaires. 
> Pour moi, gérer le ravitaillement et/ou les munitions me saoulerais à un point de lâcher le jeu (la plupart des jeux que j'ai essayé simulant cet aspect m'ont fortement agacé).
> 
> En revanche je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi pour la partie diplomatie, espionnage, piratage et tactiques de combats.


Tout pareil ! 
Et clairement le côté casus belli, traité de paix, diplomatie, espionnage, vivement le dlc a ce sujet !

----------


## Tenebris

> Tout pareil ! 
> Et clairement le côté casus belli, traité de paix, diplomatie, espionnage, vivement le dlc a ce sujet !


Des années qu'on attend, je suis pas sur qu'on en voit la couleur.

----------


## Nohmas

> Je pense tout le contraire concernant la gestion de la population. De mon point de vue, elle a tout a fait sa place dans un jeu de grande stratégie. On ne veut pas tous jouer des gros bras militaires. 
> Pour moi, gérer le ravitaillement et/ou les munitions me saoulerais à un point de lâcher le jeu (la plupart des jeux que j'ai essayé simulant cet aspect m'ont fortement agacé).
> 
> En revanche je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi pour la partie diplomatie, espionnage, piratage et tactiques de combats.


Gérer de la population ne me gêne pas, au contraire, mais les devs avaient expliqué que le combat spatial était aussi "simple" parce que dans un jeu de grande stratégie, il ne fallait pas avoir à gérer tout de manière fine. Je faisais juste la comparaison entre la façon de gérer la population et la façon de gérer les flottes et les combats. 

Concernant le ravitaillement et les munitions, certains jeux l'ont fait de manière assez simple (SotS ou StarDrive2) et je pense que cela amène une véritable dimension stratégique. Avoir des flottes capables de combattre de façon infinie en territoire ennemie me saoule et me sort de l'immersion du jeu.

@Bisounours : c'est vrai, le fait de pouvoir spécialiser les planètes est un véritable plus pour le jeu actuel, mais je pense qu'ils n'étaient pas obligé de nous pondre un imbroglio de populations comme là, avec tout ce tas de paramètres assez secondaires et type de population ; un truc plus simple était certainement faisable sans perdre grand chose à la gestion de la production des planètes.

----------


## Vhipata

Certaines de leurs réponses concernant le lancement du jeu mobile pouvaient laisser entendre tout de même une extension en ce sens, sur ce coup j'aurais tendance à être optimiste (naïf) et bien vouloir croire qu'ils vont nous proposer un truc sympa.

----------


## Jarec

> Des années qu'on attend, je suis pas sur qu'on en voit la couleur.


Bien sur que si, ça a été dis que le prochain dlc porterait sur ça.

----------


## thorkol

Vu sur reddit (ici), les deux prochains DLC un pack espèce Lithoïde (basé sur la pierre) et un pack appelé Fédérations.
On en saura plus demain avec la pdxcon.
Comme les images ont été retirées de GOG, toutes les précautions d'usage sont à prendre.

----------


## Jarec

> Vu sur reddit (ici), les deux prochains DLC un pack espèce Lithoïde (basé sur la pierre) et un pack appelé Fédérations.
> On en saura plus demain avec la pdxcon.
> Comme les images ont été retirées de GOG, toutes les précautions d'usage sont à prendre.


Le compte fb de stellaris a confirmé que c'était vrai, donc comme prévu un dlc skin et un dlc diplo, par contre le nom du dlc diplo me fait peur, j'espère que ce qu'ils entendent par diplo ca prend aussi la diplo militaire et pas seulement la diplo de paix ...

----------


## Ourg

Le titre aussi me fait un peu peur, si ça tourne qu'autour des federations je serai vraiment déçu.

----------


## Vhipata

On peut aussi imaginer des fédérations de commerce. Mais ouais la ça fait pas rêver, mais l'équipe de développeur avait l'air assez sûre de son coup.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

N'oubliez pas qu'en principe le DLC est accompagné d'un gros patch gratuit. Donc peut-être la diplomatie générale dans le patch et la diplomatie plus tournée vers les Fédérations dans le DLC.
Je suppose.

----------


## Jarec

> N'oubliez pas qu'en principe le DLC est accompagné d'un gros patch gratuit. Donc peut-être la diplomatie générale dans le patch et la diplomatie plus tournée vers les Fédérations dans le DLC.
> Je suppose.


Oui c'est ce que j'espère aussi ! (pitié changez les casus belli et la diplo de paix)

----------


## Vhipata

Expansion "Stellaris Federations" confirmée, focus sur la diplomatie, système de fédération revu : différent type de fédération (commerce, recherche...)

Et sortie du prochain species pack,"Lithoids", jeudi (?) avec des mécaniques de jeu spécifiques.

----------


## Tenebris

J'espère que derrière diplomatie ils ont pensé à espionnage.

----------


## Esprit

Je suis fortement hypé par cette extension, entre les origines, le nouveau vaisseau, les différentes fédérations, le sénat et la refonte diplomatique... 
Dommage que l'espionnage et les religions n'y sont pas, mais c'est toujours dans la roadmap.

----------


## Helix

Quelques infos sur le contenu à venir : https://explorminate.co/everything-w...uture-content/

----------


## Tiax

Et bien ça s'annonce très bien tout ça.  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Mais oui !  ::o:   :Bave:

----------


## Jarec

Toujours rien sur une refonte de la diplomatie, des revendications, des casus belli  ::(:

----------


## thorkol

> Quelques infos sur le contenu à venir : https://explorminate.co/everything-w...uture-content/


Purging lithoid gives you mineral  :Bave:

----------


## Ourg

sa serait bien qu'ils fixent leur launcher, il fait complètement bug le FPS limiter.

Peu importe ce que je mets, mes FPS vont cap à 60 (j'ai un écran Gsync 144hz)

sur imperator c'est l'inverse, peu importe ce que je met çà cap à 144hz

----------


## [dT] Moustik

*Stellaris: Lithoids Species Pack* est disponible (pour 8€ quand même, il faut avoir l'argent).

Ce DLC ne me laisse pas de marbre car j'ai hâte de créer ma société de cailloux Rokenrol dirigé par Arnold Quartzenegger.

Je vais passer une soirée en or, c'est clair comme de l'eau de roche !  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

> Toujours rien sur une refonte de la diplomatie, des revendications, des casus belli


Si refonte il y'a, ça fera partie du patch, donc il faudra attendre les DD à ce sujet.

La l'article ne parle que du contenu du DLC (donc payant).

----------


## Vhipata

Carnet de développement sur les différents types de fédérations : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ework.1270552/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Yes ! Ça va être trop génial.  :Bave:

----------


## Vhipata

Carnet de développement sur les communautés galactiques : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...unity.1275057/

Jusque là, ils arrivent à donner bien envie pour la future extension !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Yes ! Ça va être trop génial.


Bis !  :Bave:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Faudrait juste qu'on puisse jouer en fin de partie, ce serait quand même pas mal après X années de développement...

----------


## Esprit

Je suis hypé aussi, vivement la semaine pro' pour les origines et pourquoi pas un peu de politique intérieure !  :Bave:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°160 : Origines (détails)  :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...eveal.1279766/

----------


## Nelfe

Sympa l'origine "Doomsday"  :^_^:

----------


## Saulot

Salut,

Quelques petites questions sur ce jeu que j'avais pas mal pratiqué il y a quelques temps…
Quelqu'un a trouvé l'intérêt de faire un monde paradisiaque ou un monde prison ? Je n'ai pas bien saisi ce que cela peut apporter, en particulier le second puisqu'on peut déjà éliminer les espèces qu'on trouve indésirable.

Sinon, j'ai remarqué un bug. Un scientifique traumatisé peut te pourrir une zone de recherche d'artefacts. En n'y faisant pas garde, ma recherche d'artefact sur une planète est monté à 20000 jours car au lieu de le faire progresser, il augmente le temps d'analyse. Enfin, je n'ai pas poussé trop loin avec cette extension, mais qu'est ce qu'elle apporte en mid-game / late-game ? 

Merci !

----------


## Neihaart

Les mondes prison, je m'en sers quasi uniquement si il y a une megacorp criminelle, elle absorbe une bonne partie du bordel que ça te génère. Si il n'y en a pas, c'est quand même sacrément moins intéressant. A la rigueur ça permet de temporiser au début si tu manques d'administratifs et de bonheur, mais bon. Ptet aussi si tu agresses beaucoup et que tu récupères beaucoup de pop, mais je peux pas confirmer, je suis un bisounours dans l'âme.
Le monde Paradis, vu que basiquement tu n'y construits que des Apparts et des megacomplexes, ça va te faire une planète génératrice de ressources commerciales. Voilà. En passant attention, les domes du paradis consomment fortement une des ressources rares (le gaz ? j'ai un doute). Dans les faits c'est pas ouf, mais j'ai toujours l'espoir de voir débarquer Corben Dallas sur ma Floston Paradise  ::ninja::

----------


## Vhipata

Nouveau carnet de développement sur la diplomatie et les changements hors système de Fédération : 
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tures.1290338/

----------


## narakis

Comme toujours avec stellaris, les nouveautés sont intéressantes, le seul problème va être de savoir si l'ia va réussir à se servir correctement du nouveau système.

----------


## Jarec

Bon comme prévu c'est nul, aucun changement fondamental du système de traité de paix, des conditions de paix, des demandes, enfin bref

----------


## Vhipata

C'est surtout les "envoys" qui m'ont fait tiquer. Ai-je la berlue ou ce système était déjà plus ou moins là dans la toute première version de Stellaris ?

----------


## Jarec

> C'est surtout les "envoys" qui m'ont fait tiquer. Ai-je la berlue ou ce système était déjà plus ou moins là dans la toute première version de Stellaris ?


C'était déjà présent, et puis quel intéret d'améliorer ses relations si il y a aucun impact derrière

----------


## Neihaart

Ouais effectivement, en gros si t'es pas en fédé ou dans l'ONU, t'as rien de plus. C'est quand même un peu dommage, parce que ça limite fortement l'intérêt de jouer en dehors d'une de ces deux structures, voire même des deux. Ne serait-ce qu'avec l'ONU là, y avait moyen de faire pleins de trucs en choisissant de rester extérieur à l'organisation.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

J'aimes bien les modifications sur les écrans diplomatiques et j'attends de voir quels impacts réels vont donner les "faveurs" en jeu.

Mais je trouve ça dommage que les ambassadeurs ne gagnent pas d'xp ou des traits particuliers.
Et c'est vrai que rien de bien nouveau en terme de possibilités diplomatiques / négociation de paix.
Peut-être dans un autre DD ? :espoir:

----------


## Vhipata

Je crois qu'il faut se faire une raison, la partie diplomatique ne sera jamais aussi étoffée, hors fédération, que ce que nous sommes un certain nombre à espérer. Après on peut pas dire, ça devrait quand même rendre le jeu plus fun du côté des fédérations.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°163 : Juggernaut & Mega Shipyard  :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pyard.1293657/

----------


## Vhipata

Carnet de développement qui n'apprend pas grand chose, ils continuent de bosser sur l'expansion et travail sur l'IA et les performances du jeu : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-2020.1308644/

En parallèle, ils relancent le jeu mobile (dispo en beta uniquement en Suède, Canada, Australie et Nouvelle Zélande) : https://twitter.com/StellarisMobile/...308166656?s=20

----------


## Barbazoul v2

C'est cool, quand même. S'ils arrivent à arranger l'IA et les performances, et à sortir un DLC fédérations correct, on sera enfin face à un grand jeu, à la hauteur de ce qu'il aurait dû être depuis des plombes !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Les journaux de développement sont en ce moment sous forme de Question/Réponse entre l'équipe de dev et les joueurs.
Journal de dev n°166 : Federation Q&A (et une traduction + synthèse sur Mundus  Bellicus)
Journal de dev n°167 : Galactic Community Q&A (et une traduction + synthèse sur Mundus  Bellicus)
Edit :
Journa de dev n°168 : Diplomacy Q&A

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 169 : Origins Q&A

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 170 : Performance and other technical issues

----------


## vv221

> Journal de dev n° 170 : Performance and other technical issues


Il me plaît bien celui-ci, je pense que je vais me relancer quelques parties quand le nouveau patch sera sorti (et peut-être me prendre un ou deux DLC supplémentaires).

Je suis loin de l’expérience de ceux qui voudraient jouer en permanence dans la vitesse maximum, mais ça n’empêche pas que je sois frustré en fin de partie quand toute réactivité a disparu. Ce qui me démotive souvent avant l’arrivée de la crise de fin de partie.

----------


## Vhipata

La date de sortie du DLC enfin annoncée : ce sera le 17 mars.

https://twitter.com/StellarisGame/st...593187840?s=20

----------


## Helix

Je viens de voir ça, et dispo en précommande sur GoG et Steam.

----------


## xlight111x

Il faut renommer le topic du coup  ::siffle::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Yeepeee !  ::lol:: 

edit : le story trailer, histoire d'être constructif :

----------


## Roguellnir

Et un stream des developpeurs : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/558681400 !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 172 : Modifications sur l'IA

----------


## vv221

> Journal de dev n° 172 : Modifications sur l'IA


Si la moitié de ce que le studio nous promet comme améliorations côtés performances, et maintenant côté IA, se trouve bien dans le futur patch 2.6, ça va lui donner un bon gros coup de jeune à ce jeu  :;): 

Je sens comme une certaine forme d’impatience qui me titille, ça faisait longtemps que ça ne m’était pas arrivé pour un patch, quel que soit le jeu…

----------


## jilbi

yo, je viens de commencer (une partie avec les terriens histoire de voir ce que ça donne) , j'ai l'extension utopia et pis c'est tout. Des conseils ?

----------


## Kahanha

Ne pas hésiter à créer des stations partout pour étendre ton territoire et choper des ressources rapidement.  ::trollface::

----------


## jilbi

je te sens ironique là. M'enfous, j'ai pris l'arbre "exploration". Sinon j'ai un peu l'impression d'un simple reskin de civ, au bout de 2/3 heures. 
Et y'a moyen de passer d'un systeme solaire à l'autre rapidement sans passer par la map galactique ? C'est pas super intuitif l'interface

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 173 : Le patch-note et les succès.
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...notes.1354520/

A noter qu'ils sont déjà en train de préparer la 2.6.1 (accessible bientôt en BETA).

Petite vidéo sur les fonctionnalités de la mise à jour / du DLC


Cette petite musique en fond...  :Bave:

----------


## Kobixe

Ca a l'air d'être un des plus gros DLC qu'ils ont sorti pour Stellaris non ? Si c'est du niveau de Holy Fury je me jette dessus

----------


## Molina

> Ca a l'air d'être un des plus gros DLC qu'ils ont sorti pour Stellaris non ? Si c'est du niveau de Holy Fury je me jette dessus


Ca me fait aussi cet effet. Mais j'ai un peu l'impression qu'ok, c'est une mécanique en plus, mais ça va pas foncièrement changer ma façon de jouer et qu'il manquera toujours de la vie dans la diplomatie. J'vais l'acheter t'façon, mais c'est ma crainte.

----------


## Kobixe

Il est possible que les vétérans y trouvent à redire oui ! Finalement c'est toujours un peu pareil avec les DLC Paradox, ça engendre beaucoup de discussions voir même de débats houleux sur la sainte "balance", mais quand je prend du recul finalement, y'a jamais rien que j'ai foncièrement détesté. Je connais mal Stellaris (et je crois que Fédérations est un peu mon prétexte à m'y pencher sérieusement), mais au final je suis très content de CK2 et de toute son évolution, y'a eu du bon et du moins bon certainement mais ça m'a toujours permis de relancer une petite partie, et quand on est dedans c'est que du plaisir.

----------


## jilbi

'tain mais c'est vraiment pas, mais alors pas intuitif du tout ce jeu oO J'ai galeré à comprendre les trade routes, et là je me bat depuis 10 mins pour fusionner 2 flottes split par erreur ~~

----------


## La Guigne

Les envoys vont quand même pas mal changer de choses au niveau diplomatie : lors du contact avec les premier voisins, vu qu'on aura rien d'autre à faire avec, on va pouvoir monter pas mal les relations et ça va changer les dynamiques de début de partie à ce niveau là.

----------


## Volcano

_Federations_ est disponible sur Steam. Les ceusses qui sont bloqués chez eux, vous testez et vous nous dites ce que ça vaut ?  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## Seloune

Oui, arrêtez de prétexer le couvre feu en ne glandant rien... Donnez des retours, maintenant  ::ninja:: 

Déjà acheté mais j'attends avec impatience la maj de mes mods, donc bon...

----------


## Molina

Il me reste 15 balles sur mon porte monnaie steam. Autant fédération, je l'ai pris parce que voilà quand même. Autant, Megacorp, il vaut le coup ? Vous avez jusqu'à ce que je finisse de faire à manger

----------


## Kahanha

A moins de vouloir jouer une megacorp, c'est dispensable.

----------


## BenedictOfAmber

> _Federations_ est disponible sur Steam. Les ceusses qui sont bloqués chez eux, vous testez et vous nous dites ce que ça vaut ?


- On recommence à se poser plein de questions lors de la création de son empire à cause des origines
- Je joue un pacifiste xénophile, tous mes voisins sont militaristes et ne veulent pas créer une fédération avec moi parce qu'ils ne pourront pas faire de guerres offensives

----------


## Volcano

> A moins de vouloir jouer une megacorp, c'est dispensable.


Megacorp ajoute aussi au jeu les Œcuménopoles, les flottes de caravaniers, des mégastructures supplémentaires, le marché aux esclaves galactique, et des aptitudes d'ascension supplémentaires.

----------


## Lord of Pain



----------


## comodorecass

J'ai tout pris!  :Bave: 
Je suis nouveau à fond dedans (pas joué depuis la première extension). Avez-vous un bon tuto sur les districts? Je n'ai pas bien saisi toutes les subtilités!

----------


## Molina

J'ai un bug qui fait que je ne peux pas rentrer dans une fédération (j'ai le message, mais je reste associé). Donc on va attendre encore un petit peu.

----------


## Kahanha

J'ai complété ma collection aussi. Ça fait une paie que je n'ai pas lancé de partie, avec le confinement je vais en profiter pour jouer sérieusement.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nols

J'ai pas mal joué à Stellaris, mais toujours sans mods. Vous utilisez lesquels ? il y a des incontournables ?

----------


## Koinsky

> J'ai tout pris! 
> Je suis nouveau à fond dedans (pas joué depuis la première extension). Avez-vous un bon tuto sur les districts? Je n'ai pas bien saisi toutes les subtilités!


De ce que j'ai compris, ils permettent d'avoir des logements et des emplois sans devoir construire de bâtiments. Pas très utile j'ai l'impression, à moins de manquer de ces choses bien sûr. Je ne saisis pas bien pourquoi avoir séparé districts et bâtiments comme mécaniques de jeu. Je suppose que c'est pour pouvoir avoir une grosse pop sans forcément avoir trouze mille bâtiments...

----------


## LetoII

> De ce que j'ai compris, ils permettent d'avoir des logements et des emplois sans devoir construire de bâtiments. Pas très utile j'ai l'impression, à moins de manquer de ces choses bien sûr. Je ne saisis pas bien pourquoi avoir séparé districts et bâtiments comme mécaniques de jeu. Je suppose que c'est pour pouvoir avoir une grosse pop sans forcément avoir trouze mille bâtiments...


En fait, les slots de bâtiments ne se débloquant qu'à certain paliers de pop (5?, 10, 15 20 ...) les districts ont la principales sources d'emplois sur les planètes au début.

----------


## Nols

Les districts produisent les ressources de bases (énergie, minéraux, nourriture) et des logements. Les bâtiments ont des effets plus variés (recherche, sécurité, ressources avancées, boost des ressources communes, etc).

----------


## Seloune

> J'ai pas mal joué à Stellaris, mais toujours sans mods. Vous utilisez lesquels ? il y a des incontournables ?


Ca dépend ce que tu cherches. Pour ma part j'aime la diversité et les beaux graphismes de space opera, donc je ne jouerais jamais sans:

- Real Space, maj 2.6.1 seulement dans 15 jours sur Steam, autrement disponible sur le Patreon de l'auteur en déboursant 1$, qui les vaut très largement.

- Amazing Space Battles.

- Planetary Diversity et tous ses submods.

- Guilli's Planet Modifiers.

- UI Overhaul Dynamic.

- District Overhaul 2.

- Plentiful Traditions.

Et différents mods rajoutant de la bande son bien space qui détend, en plus du chef d'oeuvre original à la Paradox  :;): 

Les districts sont la base même de la puissance de votre empire. D'ou l'intérêt de courir après les planètes colonisables. Ca n'a pas changé (hormis le système de fonctionnement lors de la sortie du jeu). Plus de planètes -> Plus de ressources acquises (notamment l'administration qui régit la taille du bousin) -> Flottes plus puissantes -> Bottage de culs à outrance. A ne pas minimiser sous peine de finir vassal  ::trollface::

----------


## jilbi

hmm, halp, j'ai 105/60 d'empire sprawl  ::unsure::  . Principalement la population. Comment je reduis tout ça svp ?

----------


## Mad-T

C'est globalement inévitable sauf à être un pervers qui joue sur une seule planète... Cela augmente les couts (sciences, traditions, edicts...) Mais vu que tu as plus de pop / planètes / systèmes, tu produis plus...

----------


## Nols

Tu ne réduis pas. Il y a des tech, des civics, des perks... qui permettent d'augmenter la capacité administrative, mais ce n'est pas grand chose. Il faut vivre avec les malus qui grandiront avec le temps et tout coutera de plus en plus cher (leaders, technos et traditions). Et, puis puisque ton empire grandit, la production des différentes ressources augmente. Donc au final l'équilibre se faut entre le cout augmenté et le surplus.

Personnellement je ne tiens pas compte de cet indicateur.


Même en jouant sur une seule planète (Life Seeded), on passe très rapidement au dessus

----------


## jilbi

ha ok, donc investir dans les techo/ascension perk qui augmentent la capa administrative, ça sert à rien ? Bon à savoir

----------


## thedep

Ça sert à réduire le malus. C'est déjà ça.

----------


## Koinsky

> Les districts produisent les ressources de bases (énergie, minéraux, nourriture) et des logements. Les bâtiments ont des effets plus variés (recherche, sécurité, ressources avancées, boost des ressources communes, etc).


Ok merci (et à Leto aussi)

----------


## BenedictOfAmber

> hmm, halp, j'ai 105/60 d'empire sprawl  . Principalement la population. Comment je reduis tout ça svp ?





> ha ok, donc investir dans les techo/ascension perk qui augmentent la capa administrative, ça sert à rien ? Bon à savoir


Tu as plutôt intérêt à augmenter ta capa administrative. Si tu te prends du +50% de coût des recherches, les augmentations de capacité administrative peuvent être plus intéressantes que des laboratoires en plus. Et tu peux notamment créer des bâtiments administratifs pour l'améliorer.

----------


## Kahanha

Je commence à avoir aussi des problèmes administratifs sur ma partie. J'ai pas regardé encore mais on ne peut pas créer des secteurs pour pallier à ça ? De mémoire avant il suffisait de faire plein de secteurs pour pouvoir coloniser un max, ils ont changé ça ?

----------


## dave8888

> Je commence à avoir aussi des problèmes administratifs sur ma partie. J'ai pas regardé encore mais on ne peut pas créer des secteurs pour pallier à ça ? De mémoire avant il suffisait de faire plein de secteurs pour pouvoir coloniser un max, ils ont changé ça ?


Oulà oui ca c'est mort depuis un petit moment...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Je commence à avoir aussi des problèmes administratifs sur ma partie. J'ai pas regardé encore mais on ne peut pas créer des secteurs pour pallier à ça ? De mémoire avant il suffisait de faire plein de secteurs pour pouvoir coloniser un max, ils ont changé ça ?


Tu peux toujours faire des secteurs, mais il me semble que ça ne changera pas ton problème de capacité administrative.

D'ailleurs, pour créer les secteurs, ça se fait au niveau de l'écran des planètes (pas hyper pratique mais bon). Quand tu créer un secteur à partir d'un planète, tous les systèmes à distance de 4 sauts seront inclus dans le nouveau secteur (sauf si le système fait déjà parti d'un autre secteur). Comme avant, tu peux affecter un Administrateur aux différents secteurs.

----------


## Esprit

Faut faire des bureaux, pour les capacités admins, maintenant. (Nouveau bâtiment, d'ailleurs on en a un par défaut dans la capitale)

----------


## Eloniel

Bon j'ai craqué avec les promos steam, j'ai acheté presque tout les DLC, j'avais déjà le jeu de base mais je n'y avait pas joué. J'en suis à 5-6h de jeu et j'ai l'impression de passer à côté de plein de chose.  

Est-ce qu'il y aurait des tutorials vidéos qui serait bien fait en anglais ou français peu importe mais qui soit le plus à jour possible ?


PS: C'est très frustrant de pas avoir d'arbre de recherche, j'ai des stations dans beaucoup de systèmes mais presque pas de colonie, j'ai une planète de base arctique et il y a quasiment pas de planète viable...

----------


## ElviejoDragon

La même qu'au dessus.
Ça fait deux fois que je lance le jeu et que je lâche l'affaire parce que je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'il faut faire et où il faut aller.
Une bonne vidéo tutoriel quelque part ?
Merci.

----------


## Valdr

Perso j'avais joué a Stellaris a ses débuts pendant 1 an ou 2, pourtant quand je le lance maintenant je me sens moi aussi totalement perdu ...

----------


## Praetor

> Perso j'avais joué a Stellaris a ses débuts pendant 1 an ou 2, pourtant quand je le lance maintenant je me sens moi aussi totalement perdu ...


C'est un autre jeu. Ils ont tout changé.

----------


## Truebadour

Pour ceux qui veulent des tutos (en anglais) :

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...eHtBraoClJrH2S
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...YXqzh_RIo3ejIw
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...5tDJppAeP4yC4W

----------


## jilbi

hmm, j'ai crée une fedération avec mon voisin du sud vu qu'on s'entend bien et que je veux peter la gueule de mon voisin du nord. J'ai "perte d'experience de féderation". A priori c'est parce que, malgrés le fait qu'on s'entende trés bien, on pense pas pareil.... Je fais quoi du coup ? 

Sinon oui, pas fan du tout de ce tech tree. Impossible de planifier quoi que ce soit

----------


## IriK

Avec les technologies, ce malus a tendance à diminuer avec le temps  :;):

----------


## Kobixe

> Perso j'avais joué a Stellaris a ses débuts pendant 1 an ou 2, pourtant quand je le lance maintenant je me sens moi aussi totalement perdu ...


C'est vrai que quand on a encore en tête vaguement les mécaniques du Stellaris de l'époque ça pique un peu. Je cherchais encore par reflexe où je pouvais placer mes pop sur les cases...

Cela dit, à tous ceux au-dessus qui se sentent désemparés : je ne crois pas qu'il existe "un tutoriel pour les gouverner tous". C'est un peu pareil pour tous les jeux Paradox, c'est un brouillard qui se lève surtout avec l'expérience. La wiki est essentielle pour les concepts de base, et il y a toujours de super guides sur Steam ou sur Reddit pour entrer dans le détail, mais perso j'ai toujours trouvé la courbe d'apprentissage empirique très grisante. 
Je pense que c'est assez important de juste lancer une partie et de se laisser aller, de poser de côté les trucs qu'on comprend pas pour y revenir plus tard, parceque si on s'en réfère qu'à de la lecture ou des vidéos youtube ça fait juste trop d'informations à la fois, et c'est décourageant. 
Des parties perdues et foirées y'en aura plein, mais comme y'en a pas deux similaires dans les titres Paradox c'est pas grave  :;):

----------


## Kahanha

Galérer et se manger des roustes ça fait même partie du plaisir.

----------


## jilbi

en effet l'xp de federation re-augmente tout seuls. Bon là j'essaye de faire une grosse fédé galatique pour aller peter la gueule d'un Fallen Empire qui m'empeche de coloniser un monde. ça sera mon endgame à priori :D 
Par contre je comprend pas le syteme de creation de vaisseau. Si je decoche les amelioration auto, je vais devoir ameliorer chaque design à la main à CHAQUE fois que je recherche une nouvelle techno ?

----------


## Nols

Non il y a une option amélioration-auto (en bas à droite si je me souviens bien)

----------


## Seloune

A la liste de Truebadour, je rajoute cette playlist la aussi pour se remettre dans le bain:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ynIWiC5-53EHwX

Pour apprendre et réapprendre les mécaniques c'est pas mal non plus de jouer le côté RP du jeu et s'en fouttre un peu de l'opti et comme le dise certain se "laisser aller", on est pas sur un Civilization  ::P:

----------


## Ubuu

C'est quoi la bonne stratégie pour jouer un essaim dévoreur ?
Il faut s'étendre peu au début pour avoir une ou deux frontière max et sauter sur la première proie venue ? Sans avantage net sur les autres c'est mort. J'ai galéré en abusant de la console ... je vois pas de stratégie viable

----------


## Truebadour

Comme les autres nations, il faudra attendre avant d'attaquer le premier venu, notamment d'avoir une flotte correcte qui se fait pas grignoter ses PV par les avant postes à chaque système ennemi traversé. Pour ça il faut se construire une économie et prendre je pense les traditions "suprématie" et "expansion" pour commencer. Je crois qu'en plus de cela les essaims dévoreurs ont un bonus de base pour leurs flottes militaires, donc ça devrait aider à prendre l'ascendant sur les voisins, même en early game.

----------


## Cheshire

Je m'y suis aussi remis après à peu près deux ans pour redécouvrir tout ce qui avait changé. La première partie a été bien rude, mais après ça va. Faut juste ne pas hésiter à cliquer un peu partout juste pour voir ce qu'il y a dans chaque menu et tenter des trucs...

 Je suis vraiment partagé sur le jeu.

 D'un côté l'immersion est vraiment cool. Plein de types de parties possibles entre les robots qui veillent sur les humains, les rats à la tête d'une corpo criminel, l'essaim dévoreur de champignons et toutes sortes d'autres combinaisons ; l'exploration et les quêtes où l'on retrouve tous les tropes de science-fiction ; la musique et la patte graphique très agréables...

 De l'autre la magie qui se dissipe au bout de 2-3 parties pour laisser voir les "trucs" du magicien de façon béante. Les univers qui se ressemblent finalement beaucoup d'une partie à l'autre (un fallen empire, des curator/artist/caravaneer qui font les mêmes choses, les quelques monstres et anomalies qui reviennent...), la séquence de jeu reste très similaire (explo au début jusqu'à toucher un autre empire, consolidation et, euh, ennui ou guerre), le micromanagement de fou à partir du milieu de jeu (même en laissant l'IA gérer des planètes), l'équilibrage général aux fraises (des coûts ou bonus qui peuvent être énormes ou ridicules par rapport à l'effort investi), le combat en tout ou rien (soit on est plus fort et on roule sur tout, soit on ne fait rien), la recherche qui est finalement très mécanique... et le sentiment de foutoir général avec plein de mécaniques, d'options et actions cachées dans plein d'endroits mais qui ne changent pratiquement rien.

 Bref, j'ai trouvé le jeu est super quand il parvient à surprendre (1 ou 2 premières parties ou au début d'une partie avec une nouvelle faction), mais beaucoup trop répétitif sinon.

----------


## Bhaalevsky

Le jeu mise plus sur l'aspect roleplay et bac à sable que la stratégie et les mécaniques, par rapport aux autres jeux de Paradox.
Je trouve le début de partie toujours excitant mais le début du mid-game répétitif.

----------


## Kahanha

J'aimerais bien qu'ils fassent un pack d’événements "story" tourné vers les relations diplomatique, la guerre et le commerce. Je suis tombé une fois sur un événement dans ce sens (genre une cargaison de l'empire voisin que je pouvais récup ou leur rendre pour influencer nos relations) mais c'est vraiment très léger. Il y a pourtant vraiment quelque chose à faire et ça créerait une rejouabilité narrative assez dingue. Pareil pour tout ce qui est politique, factions et co. je pense que ça se prête bien à des événements. Je sais qu'il y en a, mais je les trouve assez rare et un peu trop tardif. 

 Et puis bon, je crois que niveau exploration spatiale on est déjà bien loti.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Idem.
Ça manque vraiment les événements diplomatiques / commercial.

Et aussi ce qui est dommage, c'est que les IA ne demandent jamais de faire des échanges de ressources... même quand on est potes.

----------


## Anhumes

Commencer dans une hégémonie...
À coté d'une 2ème hégémonie...
Avec un 7ème empire juste à coté....

Elle va pas durer longtemps celle là de partie je pense.

----------


## Seloune

Ca sent l'option "cluster" dans les paramètres de partie  ::P:

----------


## Endymion

Je viens de prendre le dernier DLC pour m'occuper, j'ai lancé le jeu un fois et depuis il plante au démarrage.
J'ai le launcher, je clique sur "Jouer", splash screen, rien, je clique sur le splash screen, écran noir, je reclique écran blanc "Stellaris ne répond pas".

J'ai viré tous les mods --> nada
Réinstallé le jeu --> que dalle
Redémarré le pc --> peau de z..

 ::(: 

Il n'y a pas des fichiers temporaires qu'on pourrait virer ?

edit : le jeu n'a pas l'air d'apprécier le plein écran...

----------


## Kahanha

Chope un raccourcis depuis le dossier du jeu et dans les paramètres de compatibilité il y a une option pour désactiver l'optimisation pleine écran (plus sûr du nom exact). C'est souvent ça qui fait planter les jeux chez moi. J'espère que ça t'aidera.

T'as essayé sinon d'attendre sans rien toucher ? Au premier démarrage le jeu a été hyper long chez moi et dès que je cliquais quelque part ça le faisait planter.

----------


## Gigax

Il faut peut être reconstituer le cache du jeu. Quand tu desinstalles, ça vire que le dossier Steam et pas le dossier dans my documents. Supprime tout le dossier Stellaris, desinstalle et réinstalle.

----------


## Endymion

> Il faut peut être reconstituer le cache du jeu. Quand tu desinstalles, ça vire que le dossier Steam et pas le dossier dans my documents. Supprime tout le dossier Stellaris, desinstalle et réinstalle.


C'est ce que j'ai fait en tout premier également.

Mais ça va maintenant que je joue en fenêtre sans bordure.

----------


## mrqfrd

J'ai une petite question. Comment font-ils pour équilibrer le jeu sachant que chaque joueur peut avoir une combinaison de dlc différente. J'ai le jeu de base et j'aimerais recommencer avec un dlc ou l'autre. Mais je me pose la question de savoir s'il ne vaut pas mieux prendre tous les dlc pour avoir le meilleur équilibrage.

----------


## Nols

J'ai l'impression que l'IA a été améliorée, ce qui rend le jeu pus difficile. 200k+ de vaisseaux en l'an 2375 dans la figure, ça n'a pas tenu. 
Oui,il n'y avait qu'un seul empire en face

----------


## jilbi

Dites, au bout de combien de temps à peu pres on se fait attaquer par un fallen empire quand on a colonisé une planete sainte ? 
J'ai reussi à former une federation avec 2 des 3 autres gros blocs de la galaxy ( je suis preums en puissance diplo, second en economique) et là je recherche à mort/upgrade mes flottes/bastions.
- combien de temps à peu pres j'ai ?
- mes potes de la féderation vont me lâcher et je vais devoir me venger en les purgeant, ou c'est bon ils vont venir m'aider ?

----------


## Nitch

Mion dieu j'ai relancé une partie.
Technophile militariste. J'explore, j'explore... Et je suis rapidement coincé par 1/ le bord, 2/ un fallen, 3/ un autre empire (qui's'allie en 3s à son voisin, les 2 étant... identiques). Les techs sortent dans des ordres nuls, je ne peux jamais augmenter ma flotte... Je suis contraint de rester dans mon coin et finis par me faire marcher dessus par mon voisin et son allié (qui ont littéralement 5 fois plus de flotte que moi, 5 flottes à 3k, j'en ai 1)...

Bref, je suis frustré, je vais relancer Dwarf Fortress

----------


## jilbi

C'est l'arbre techno qui est frustrant, on peut pas prevoir ou s'orienter vers un profil precis. Il faut prendre les technos quand elles sont là, et normalement ça augmente les chances que les suites apparaissent

----------


## Nols

> Dites, au bout de combien de temps à peu pres on se fait attaquer par un fallen empire quand on a colonisé une planete sainte ? 
> J'ai reussi à former une federation avec 2 des 3 autres gros blocs de la galaxy ( je suis preums en puissance diplo, second en economique) et là je recherche à mort/upgrade mes flottes/bastions.
> - combien de temps à peu pres j'ai ?
> - mes potes de la féderation vont me lâcher et je vais devoir me venger en les purgeant, ou c'est bon ils vont venir m'aider ?


Dans mes souvenirs : rapidement.

----------


## Nitch

Yep, je suis d'accord. D'ailleurs, c'est quoi vos compositions de vaisseaux/armements?
SI je relance, je veux pas faire du tout auto, mais je finis toujours avec la même chose et je me disais que pour une fois, ce serait sympa de mettre des missiles ou des torpilles sur certains vaisseux...


Bref, vous faites quoi?

----------


## AKDrum

> J'ai une petite question. Comment font-ils pour équilibrer le jeu sachant que chaque joueur peut avoir une combinaison de dlc différente. J'ai le jeu de base et j'aimerais recommencer avec un dlc ou l'autre. Mais je me pose la question de savoir s'il ne vaut pas mieux prendre tous les dlc pour avoir le meilleur équilibrage.


Les joueurs bénéficient des DLC de l'hébergeur gratuitement : l'intérêt est donc que le joueur ayant le plus de DLC héberge pour que tout le monde soit au même niveau  :;): .

----------


## jilbi

> Dans mes souvenirs : rapidement.


hmmm, ça fait un moment maintenant, mais rien ne se passe. Je renforce mes flotes/starbase, je booste mes relation avec les gens : 



les 2 du bas (galactic machin et coalition truc) font parti de ma federation, dés qu'ils arreteront tous de baiser les petits royaumes j'invite un des 2 du haut ( à terme les 2). J'arrive à stabiliser mes relations avec le fallen empire en rouge, il est un cran au dessus du plsu bas et ça ne bouge pas (un peu de credits de temps en temps ça me donne un +1 en relation) . 
On verra, ça va surement se finir en guerre galactique :D

----------


## Nols

Il y a une fouille archéologique qui permet de pouvoir coloniser ces mondes sans contraintes, c'est peut-être ça

----------


## Kobixe

> hmmm, ça fait un moment maintenant, mais rien ne se passe. Je renforce mes flotes/starbase, je booste mes relation avec les gens : 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/03/30/366...60c5c34.md.png
> 
> les 2 du bas (galactic machin et coalition truc) font parti de ma federation, dés qu'ils arreteront tous de baiser les petits royaumes j'invite un des 2 du haut ( à terme les 2). J'arrive à stabiliser mes relations avec le fallen empire en rouge, il est un cran au dessus du plsu bas et ça ne bouge pas (un peu de credits de temps en temps ça me donne un +1 en relation) . 
> On verra, ça va surement se finir en guerre galactique :D


J'ai l'impression que cette situation est fréquente. Quand on approche de 2400, si on a snowballé suffisemment on ne fait rien d'autre que détailler un peu sa flotte, gérer les chomeurs, eventuellement attendre qu'une mégastructure se termine. Quand j'ai blobé à ce point dans CK2 en général c'est le moment de lancer une nouvelle partie, mais ici il y a l'attente de la crise endgame, alors ces 50 voir 100ans si on s'est bien démerdé,sont un peu long à faire passer.

----------


## jilbi

bha, 2400 et des poussieres ,acces au Shroud. Je pense que le fallen empire ne me fera rien. Je vais tranquillement monter en puissance militaire pour la crise de fin (j'ai appris ça hier haha). Il faut que je booste encore mon unity et que je micromanage les evolutions genetiques des espece vivants sur mes planetes tiens.

Ou alors je lance le Reckoning et je roule sur tout le monde en attendant la fin du cycle  ::ninja::

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Bon, je crois que je suis un stellarien désespéré / désespérant. J'essaie depuis des années d'aimer Stellaris, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'y arrive pas. Pourtant vraiment y a tout pour me plaire là dedans, et je trouve que les efforts faits par l'équipe de développement vont dans le bon sens. Mais je me dis que c'est peut être parce que j'aborde pas le truc de la bonne façon, alors j'aimerais comprendre en discutant un peu de ce que vous aimez dans le jeu.

Mon problème je crois, c'est que je trouve le jeu très peu engageant. En fait, je créé ma race, bon, jusque là tout va bien, c'est assez marrant. Après je me lance, et je trouve le début du jeu ULTRA poussif. Je ne vois pas du tout de challenge ou d'intérêt au début de partie (contrairement à un civ où c'est limite le truc le plus intéressant). Je sais pas trop pourquoi ; mais en gros, je fabrique des sciences ships, je fais des construction ships, et je passe des heures en vitesse maximale, à cliquer droit sur les systèmes qui m'entourent et à construire des mines par dizaines. Des fois y a une anomaly avec un vague texte, complètement détaché de ce qui se passe sur la carte (ça pourrait être planète X ou planète Y, ce serait pareil), et je clique sur "research", et voilà. 
De temps en temps faut construire un truc dans ses planètes et coloniser, mais là encore, y a pas vraiment de choix à faire, en gros tu colonises tout ce qui est vert.
Ensuite je me retrouve avec des frontières avec d'autres empires, et là, c'est à peu près pareil : il se passe rien, sauf si je décide qu'il se passe un truc, évidemment. Mais en gros, ils me foutent la paix, je leur fous la paix, à la limite on fait un peu de diplomatie pour signer des accords, mais c'est comme si en face j'avais une entité générique qui pourrait être X ou Y et ça ne changerait rien. Bref au bout d'un moment je me sens complètement désengagé du truc et ça me gonfle. Bizarrement, je sais que ça va paraître ridicule, mais par exemple dans CIV6, à l'IA pourtant horrible, je suis beaucoup plus engagé. Et les mecs qui m'entourent, ils ont une sorte de personnalité, au fil de la partie je me mets à les détester ou à leur faire confiance, ils font des trucs rigolos, enfin il se passe des choses quoi, y a une histoire qui se créé au fil du jeu. Là, je ne ressens pas du tout ça, et je n'ai jamais ressenti ça.

Qu'est ce qui vous accroche, ceux qui y jouent "sérieusement" ? Je sais que y'en a plein, y a des gens qui ont des milliers d'heures sur ce jeu, mais j'aimerais savoir si ça vaut le coup que je persévère ou si je peux laisser ce jeu de côté une bonne fois pour toutes...

----------


## Seloune

> Bon, je crois que je suis un stellarien désespéré / désespérant. J'essaie depuis des années d'aimer Stellaris, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'y arrive pas. Pourtant vraiment y a tout pour me plaire là dedans, et je trouve que les efforts faits par l'équipe de développement vont dans le bon sens. Mais je me dis que c'est peut être parce que j'aborde pas le truc de la bonne façon, alors j'aimerais comprendre en discutant un peu de ce que vous aimez dans le jeu.
> 
> Mon problème je crois, c'est que je trouve le jeu très peu engageant. En fait, je créé ma race, bon, jusque là tout va bien, c'est assez marrant. Après je me lance, et je trouve le début du jeu ULTRA poussif. Je ne vois pas du tout de challenge ou d'intérêt au début de partie (contrairement à un civ où c'est limite le truc le plus intéressant). Je sais pas trop pourquoi ; mais en gros, je fabrique des sciences ships, je fais des construction ships, et je passe des heures en vitesse maximale, à cliquer droit sur les systèmes qui m'entourent et à construire des mines par dizaines. Des fois y a une anomaly avec un vague texte, complètement détaché de ce qui se passe sur la carte (ça pourrait être planète X ou planète Y, ce serait pareil), et je clique sur "research", et voilà. 
> De temps en temps faut construire un truc dans ses planètes et coloniser, mais là encore, y a pas vraiment de choix à faire, en gros tu colonises tout ce qui est vert.
> Ensuite je me retrouve avec des frontières avec d'autres empires, et là, c'est à peu près pareil : il se passe rien, sauf si je décide qu'il se passe un truc, évidemment. Mais en gros, ils me foutent la paix, je leur fous la paix, à la limite on fait un peu de diplomatie pour signer des accords, mais c'est comme si en face j'avais une entité générique qui pourrait être X ou Y et ça ne changerait rien. Bref au bout d'un moment je me sens complètement désengagé du truc et ça me gonfle. Bizarrement, je sais que ça va paraître ridicule, mais par exemple dans CIV6, à l'IA pourtant horrible, je suis beaucoup plus engagé. Et les mecs qui m'entourent, ils ont une sorte de personnalité, au fil de la partie je me mets à les détester ou à leur faire confiance, ils font des trucs rigolos, enfin il se passe des choses quoi, y a une histoire qui se créé au fil du jeu. Là, je ne ressens pas du tout ça, et je n'ai jamais ressenti ça.
> 
> Qu'est ce qui vous accroche, ceux qui y jouent "sérieusement" ? Je sais que y'en a plein, y a des gens qui ont des milliers d'heures sur ce jeu, mais j'aimerais savoir si ça vaut le coup que je persévère ou si je peux laisser ce jeu de côté une bonne fois pour toutes...


Tiens c'est marrant, je ressent la même chose que toi moi mais sur Civ 6. J'essaie d'aimer ce dernier, j'achète à chaque fois les DLC et tout ce qui passe et j'atteint à peine les 50h sans avoir jamais touché le late game, je lâche bien avant... Bref c'est intéressant de lire son exact contraire  ::P: 

Pour ma part Stellaris c'est son atmosphère qui m'attire, déjà parce que ça touche l'espace. Bon en tant que passionné ce point me touche énormément. Un autre point est la bande son qui est juste épique. L'histoire du jeu type bac à sable, j'adore parce qu'il n' y en a pas vraiment. Tu débarque dans l'espace, tu trouve des gens plus ou moins évolués que toi, d'autres qui peuvent t'écraser comme un vulgaire insecte, je trouve ça cool d'écrire sa propre histoire sans jamais savoir si elle va perdurer ou s'achever promptement parce que tu n'est pas "né" au bon endroit de la galaxie  ::rolleyes:: 

Le rythme du jeu aussi, bien que lent de base, peut être joué à ton rythme finalement. Tu peux rusher, prendre ton temps, explorer ou partir en guerre le plus rapidement possible. Quoique tu choisisse de faire, tu n'est pas vraiment pénalisé avec un type de gameplay ou un autre car tout s'équilibre au final. Tantôt je joue un empire avec d'innombrable systèmes, une autre fois bah en one planète et je m'en sort quand même en m'alliant à d'autres races plus puissantes, en jouant RP ou non.

Je pense que Stellaris ne se joue pas vraiment comme un 4X pur et dur. Il se savoure. 

Je m'y retrouve plus que dans un Distant Worlds qui pourtant m'a bien accroché à l'époque ou un Endless Space qui à une DA de fou, super bien noté mais dont je ne dépasse la 20aine d'heures. Le pire dans tout ça c'est que je trouve chacun de ces jeux géniaux mais pas moyen d'y rester 1 heure dessus sans que l'envie de passer vite à autre chose ne survienne. Je n'ai pas cette sensation sur Stellaris. C'est de l'aléatoire, tu ne peux pas prévoir telle ou telle victoire, tel ou tel bâtiment à construire, tu suit la ligne directrice que l'environnement, les découvertes et la chance te donne pour avancer et perdurer.

Selon moi, Stellaris est à prendre comme une simulation d'empire galactique, pas comme un 4X.

----------


## Kobixe

> Bon, je crois que je suis un stellarien désespéré / désespérant. J'essaie depuis des années d'aimer Stellaris, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je n'y arrive pas. Pourtant vraiment y a tout pour me plaire là dedans, et je trouve que les efforts faits par l'équipe de développement vont dans le bon sens. Mais je me dis que c'est peut être parce que j'aborde pas le truc de la bonne façon, alors j'aimerais comprendre en discutant un peu de ce que vous aimez dans le jeu.
> 
> Mon problème je crois, c'est que je trouve le jeu très peu engageant. En fait, je créé ma race, bon, jusque là tout va bien, c'est assez marrant. Après je me lance, et je trouve le début du jeu ULTRA poussif. Je ne vois pas du tout de challenge ou d'intérêt au début de partie (contrairement à un civ où c'est limite le truc le plus intéressant). Je sais pas trop pourquoi ; mais en gros, je fabrique des sciences ships, je fais des construction ships, et je passe des heures en vitesse maximale, à cliquer droit sur les systèmes qui m'entourent et à construire des mines par dizaines. Des fois y a une anomaly avec un vague texte, complètement détaché de ce qui se passe sur la carte (ça pourrait être planète X ou planète Y, ce serait pareil), et je clique sur "research", et voilà. 
> De temps en temps faut construire un truc dans ses planètes et coloniser, mais là encore, y a pas vraiment de choix à faire, en gros tu colonises tout ce qui est vert.
> Ensuite je me retrouve avec des frontières avec d'autres empires, et là, c'est à peu près pareil : il se passe rien, sauf si je décide qu'il se passe un truc, évidemment. Mais en gros, ils me foutent la paix, je leur fous la paix, à la limite on fait un peu de diplomatie pour signer des accords, mais c'est comme si en face j'avais une entité générique qui pourrait être X ou Y et ça ne changerait rien. Bref au bout d'un moment je me sens complètement désengagé du truc et ça me gonfle. Bizarrement, je sais que ça va paraître ridicule, mais par exemple dans CIV6, à l'IA pourtant horrible, je suis beaucoup plus engagé. Et les mecs qui m'entourent, ils ont une sorte de personnalité, au fil de la partie je me mets à les détester ou à leur faire confiance, ils font des trucs rigolos, enfin il se passe des choses quoi, y a une histoire qui se créé au fil du jeu. Là, je ne ressens pas du tout ça, et je n'ai jamais ressenti ça.
> 
> Qu'est ce qui vous accroche, ceux qui y jouent "sérieusement" ? Je sais que y'en a plein, y a des gens qui ont des milliers d'heures sur ce jeu, mais j'aimerais savoir si ça vaut le coup que je persévère ou si je peux laisser ce jeu de côté une bonne fois pour toutes...



Stellaris est beaucoup plus un jeu sandbox que Civ. 
Il est évident également que les DLC sont là pour gonfler le contenu dans les différentes phases du jeu, mais si t'accroche pas en vanilla je pense pas que ça puisse sauver les meubles.
On dirait d'après ton expérience mais je me trompe peut-être, que tu joue pas dans une difficulté très élevée ? (Je crois qu'une bonne majorité des joueurs jouent en Grand Amiral. ) Voir même que t'as pas trouvé le bon spot dans les options de début de partie, c'est sûr qu'une galaxie rikiki avec deux voisins xenophiles ça va pas être une grande aventure. 
Autant je peux clairement entendre qu'on puisse se retrouver avec une partie pauvre en remous (IA majoritairement xénophile, snowball du joueur, on peut se trouver dans des situations ou l'on a peur de rien), mais si ton voisin direct est un purificateur fanatique ou un empire avancé, ou un combo des deux, je pense que tu peux commencer à suer. Les nombreuses possibilités de politiques différentes font des voisins parfois intéressants je trouve.
Je suis globalement d'accord que la narration a moins d'impact dans Stellaris que dans CK2 cela dit. 

Donc quelque part, est-ce que tu dois "perséverer", ça dépend un peu de combien d'heures t'as déjà passé dessus, moi je pense que ça vaut toujours le coup parcequ'une fois qu'on rentre dedans c'est fantastique, mais peut-être essaie de changer ton angle d'approche. (Je dis ça j'ai jamais pu de ma vie rentrer dans EU4 alors que j'aime tout le reste de Paradox et pourtant je me suis forcé)

----------


## Seloune

> Je dis ça j'ai jamais pu de ma vie rentrer dans EU4 alors que j'aime tout le reste de Paradox et pourtant je me suis forcé


Idem, je suis fan de Paradox en tant que dévellopeur ou même éditeur d'ailleurs mais EU4 ou HOI, non pas possible  ::):

----------


## Praetor

EU4 est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps! Vous avez pris de la drogue ou quoi?  ::P:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Merci pour les réponses ! Ça me donne envie de persévérer. Effectivement c'est peut être une question de setup et de difficulté en effet. Je vais m'accrocher et essayer de finir ma partie et après on verra.

----------


## Kobixe

> EU4 est le meilleur jeu de tous les temps! Vous avez pris de la drogue ou quoi?


Le pire c'est que je veux bien le croire.
Et j'ai passé pas mal de temps sur EU3 y'a un bail, même HoI3 et Vic2 (j'étais encore fougueux et on lisait les manuels à l'époque).
Mais nan, EU4, ça click pas.

----------


## iHateWin

Je trouve aussi que EU4 est le meilleur jeu de strategie auquel j'ai joué.
Un bijou vraiment. Et encore je n'ai que la version Vanilla car je les extensions ne me faisait pas rêver mais j'ai peut être tord.
Mais c'est une affaire de goût et de couleur bien sur.

Concernant Stellaris, j'ai aussi très envie d'accrocher et j'ai fais plusieurs début de parties jusqu'au middgame.
Mais pareil j'ai du mal a me mettre dedans, les empires que je rencontre me semble assez générique, je click rapidement sur les anomalies sans les lire car c'est pas hyper interessant je trouve.
Pourtant j'adore tout ce qui touche au spacial mais ma je sais pas j'arrive pas. 
Je pense qu'il y a 3 choses qui me rebute pas mal.
La micro gestion assez intense et pas vraiment palpitante.
Tu passes bcp de temps a effectivement faire les memes actions en boucles (construire, explorer, etc etc) et je trouve ca rébarbatif. C'est bcp moins le cas dans EU4.
La guerre est assez naze comparée à eu4 avec un effet rouleau compresseur très présent. Je suis pas un pro du combat sur Stellaris mais il ne m'a pas convaincu.
Et dernier point la diplomatie. Pareil si je compare à eu4 beeen c'est vraiment maigre et ca n'aide pas à donner vie à l'univers.

Après le jeu est très sympa et je comprends parfaitement qu'on puisse être fan.
Mais moi j'ai du mal et ca me rends triste  ::(:

----------


## reebob

Personnellement je trouve aussi que Stellaris n'est pas du tout du niveau d'Eu4, CKII ou Victoria 2. Je rejoue au jeu depuis la sortie de Fédération et il y a encore beaucoup de choses qui clochent. Cependant le jeu est quand même bien meilleur qu'à la sortie surtout grâce au contenu et aux possibilités ajoutées par les nombreux DLC. L'exploration est vraiment la grande force du titre et ils ont su renforcer cet aspect. Avec le DLC fédération je pense que l'état du jeu est maintenant correct, je serai taquin je dirai que le jeu aurait du sortir dans cet état  à la base, les fédérations servant enfin à quelque chose et rendant les civilisations pacifiques un peu plus jouables et amusantes. 

Par contre la mécanique d'influence est toujours aussi artificielle. On a beaucoup critiqué Imperator sur les points de mana et à juste titre à mon avis mais Stellaris a exactement le même problème, et l'influence qui sert à tout c'est une merde sans nom. Par exemple limiter l'expansion en début de partie avec l'influence ça n'a aucun sens . Il aurait fallu limiter cette expansion par des contraintes de déplacement par exemple avec la technologie. Vous n'avez pas telle technologie donc vous ne pouvez pas aller à plus de tel nombre de saut de votre capitale un truc du genre (j'aurais adoré un système à la Distant World prenant en compte le carburant des vaisseaux mais je ne crois pas que ce soit faisable sur Stellaris malheureusement) . L'influence c'est trop artificiel d'autant que ça sert à tout alors que par définition cela ne devrait servir qu'à la diplomatie. Du reste même avec le dernier Dlc la diplo est encore largement perfectible par rapport à un EU4. 

L'autre problème majeur c'est toujours la micro-gestion quand l'empire devient gros, c'est toujours aussi pénible. Autre chose qui me gêne à titre perso c'est toute la partie technologique qui est assez pauvre. Je ne parlerai pas non plus des nombreuses invraisemblances scientifiques du genre trouver des planètes habitables autour d'étoiles à neutron, ce qui est aberrant quand on sait ce que c'est qu'une étoile à neutron  ::happy2::  . Cependant c'est assez secondaire par rapport au reste. Je dirai que Stellaris est un jeu amusant en début de partie mais malheureusement vite chiant quand on passe les phases de découverte. C'était le cas à la sortie du jeu, mais c'est toujours le cas à l'heure actuelle malheureusement.

----------


## jilbi

c'est clair. J'en suis en 2415, et je vais surement declarer une guerre tellement je m'emmerde là. J'attends qu'il se passent un truc. J'en suis à serieusement considerer la prochaine fois que j'ai acces au shroud à quick load comme un porc pour chopper le reckoning

edit: oui, l'influence pour claim des systemes distants ou la diplomatie ok, mais pour construire une megastructure ? oO

----------


## Seloune

Pour ceux qui veulent un peu plus de variété dans leur game, j'ai traduit le très populaire mod NSC 2 dans sa dernière version. Pour rappel, il étend le jeu vanilla avec des classes de ships spécialisées (le Vaisseau Amiral  :Bave:  ), des armes qui vont avec, des doctrines de guerre, un système pour personnaliser le comportement de combat des vaisseaux, bref pleins de trucs sympas qui reste dans le style du jeu de base.

Bref, je partage si ça intéresse certains  :;):

----------


## iHateWin

Hey merci Seloune c'est super sympa de ta part !

----------


## Azareth

J'ai terminé ma première partie de stellaris (sans dlc).

J'ai adoré ! Alors j'ai joué avec la configuration de départ et j'ai pris l'ONU, j'ai juste changé la difficulté en "Cadet" car je sais que les jeux paradox sont velus et que je voulais finir une partie en voyant une crise de fin.

J'ai adoré les interactions entre empires, les guerres, les alliances, le sénat. Le système de recherche et de flottes. Le système de colonisation et de gestion. Tout m'a plu !

La fin de partie était épique avec les empires qui s'allient (mais pas tous car il faut des "méchants") pour faire face à la crise de fin de partie.

J'ai aussitôt relancé une partie en faisant une espèce personnalisée et en augmentant la difficulté à "Capitaine" et c'est encore une autre histoire !

Au final j'ai appris beaucoup sur ma première partie mais il ne faut pas jouer en difficulté minimale, c'est une perte de temps.

PS : je suis un nullos en 4X

J'ai prévu de prendre les 4 DLC majeurs, mais dans les mineurs, Ancient relics et Titans m'interpellent, un avis dessus d'un experimenté?

----------


## jilbi

ha bha, perso c'est l'inverse, j'ai lâcher le jeu :D

----------


## Topiko

> J'ai terminé ma première partie de stellaris (sans dlc).
> 
> J'ai adoré ! Alors j'ai joué avec la configuration de départ et j'ai pris l'ONU, j'ai juste changé la difficulté en "Cadet" car je sais que les jeux paradox sont velus et que je voulais finir une partie en voyant une crise de fin.
> 
> J'ai adoré les interactions entre empires, les guerres, les alliances, le sénat. Le système de recherche et de flottes. Le système de colonisation et de gestion. Tout m'a plu !
> 
> La fin de partie était épique avec les empires qui s'allient (mais pas tous car il faut des "méchants") pour faire face à la crise de fin de partie.
> 
> J'ai aussitôt relancé une partie en faisant une espèce personnalisée et en augmentant la difficulté à "Capitaine" et c'est encore une autre histoire !
> ...


Je joue seulement avec Leviathans et ça m'a l'air tout à fait dispensable. Une seule rencontre en une partie longue, et ça s'est soldé en 15 secondes, bon j'ai un uber vaisseau qui fait 7k depuis.  :B): 

Pour le reste je dirai Utopia>Megacorp>Apocalypse, je situe pas fédérations là dedans parce que je l'ai pas  ::):

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Bon finalement, j'accroche pas mal, la communauté galactique et les fédérations c'est quand même assez cool. Justement, j'ai une question. Comment on fait pour convaincre un allié d'une fédération de voter "oui" quand on invite un autre membre ? J'essaie d'inviter un troisième empire dans notre fédération où on est deux, mais mon partenaire vote toujours non ! Pourquoi ? Qu'est ce que je peux faire ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Salut Barbazoul,

Il me semble qu'actuellement tu ne peux pas utiliser les faveurs pour influencer les votes internes à la fédération. Cependant, il y a le futur patch qui devait corriger ce souci.
(Cela concerne les votes de changement de loi fédérale, mais c'est possible que pour les votes d'intégration de nouveaux membres aussi (enfin, j'espère))

Sinon, il y a potentiellement un autre moyen : changer la loi de vote dans ta fédération et ne plus voter à l'unanimité, mais à la majorité ou au poids diplomatique (nécessite d'avoir une fédération d'un certain niveau).

----------


## vv221

> J'ai prévu de prendre les 4 DLC majeurs, mais dans les mineurs, Ancient relics et Titans m'interpellent, un avis dessus d'un experimenté?


Je ne peux pas vraiment commenter sur les DLC majeurs, je ne connais pour l’instant que Utopia (qui est fort sympathique, plutôt centré sur le contenu de fin de partie).

Parmi les _Story Packs_ :
*Leviathans* ajoute des "boss" qui peuvent donner de bons objectifs de milieu de partie, et justifier une bonne flotte si on joue un empire plutôt pacifiste. Une bonne addition si tu aimes les combats spatiaux épiques.*Synthetic Dawn* est un must si tu souhaite jouer un empire de machines, et a la qualité non négligeable d’apporter beaucoup de voix différentes pour l’_advisor_ (une pour chaque éthique).*Distant Stars* ajoute pas mal de variété dans les anomalies, je le conseille surtout à ceux qui aiment lire les textes de celles-ci mais commencent à trouver qu’ils se répètent. Il ajoute aussi une possibilité de crise de milieu de partie qui peut bien secouer l’équilibre des puissances en place.*Ancient Relics* je ne le connais pas encore, il me semble qu’il ajoute surtout du contenu de début et milieu de partie.

Si tu es à l’aise en shakespearien moderne, tu peux avoir plus de détails sur le wiki officiel.

----------


## Nols

Dans Ancient Relics, on trouve

- de nouveaux précurseurs
- des sites de fouilles, un peu comme des anomalies, mais en plusieurs étapes avec une histoire
- les reliques, objets conférant un bonus passif pour certains. Elles s'utilisent contre de l'influence et fournissent alors un bonus temporaire.
- les planètes anciennes, un nouveau type de monde

Ce story pack étoffe le début de partie (fin de l'early, début mid pour être précis) en fournissant d'autres objectifs (ce site de fouilles m'appartient, il DOIT se trouver de mon coté de la frontière) : Pas mal, mais dispensable 

En classement

Ancient Relics> Distant Stars > Leviathans
Synthetic Dawn obligatoire si on veut jouer des empires robotiques (des robots tueurs d'organiques, des robots protecteurs de leurs créateurs, des robots assimilateurs à la Borg, des robots par milliers partout). Sinon peu d'utilité

----------


## Azareth

Merci pour vos réponses, il y a donc "peu" de gameplay dans ces packs mais beaucoup de "roleplay", j'attendrais les soldes pour voir si il y a de bonnes affaires.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

> Salut Barbazoul,
> 
> Il me semble qu'actuellement tu ne peux pas utiliser les faveurs pour influencer les votes internes à la fédération. Cependant, il y a le futur patch qui devait corriger ce souci.
> (Cela concerne les votes de changement de loi fédérale, mais c'est possible que pour les votes d'intégration de nouveaux membres aussi (enfin, j'espère))
> 
> Sinon, il y a potentiellement un autre moyen : changer la loi de vote dans ta fédération et ne plus voter à l'unanimité, mais à la majorité ou au poids diplomatique (nécessite d'avoir une fédération d'un certain niveau).


Ouais, merci beaucoup, j'avais trouvé aussi ! Alors là j'ai un autre problème assez marrant, j'avais un pacte de migration avec un allié (mégacorp), et puis je l'ai rompu parce qu'en tant que lithoid, ça me faisait des pops à nourrir avec de l'agriculture alors que moi je bouffe des cailloux, bref. Mais en fait ce connard se met à vendre toutes mes populations, qui ont émigré chez lui, sur le marché aux esclaves ! J'ai donc environ une notification par seconde m'indiquant que j'ai une pop sur le marché, ça me rend taré, et je ne sais pas trop quoi faire... Je planifie de les racheter, et de les utiliser pour booster mon économie, mais je sais pas si ça va marcher...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Aha le salaud !  :^_^: 

J'imagine que ça ne l'arrange pas non plus d'avoir des pops qui mangent ses minéraux. 

Pour la notification qui spam, c'est un peu chiant en effet. Il y a peut-être moyen de la désactiver.

Sinon, oui si tu as les moyens rachète les, ça te fera de la pops en plus (enfin c'est juste qu'ils reviennent à la maison, mais bon. Au final, tu y aura perdu des crédits sur le marché aux esclaves).

Et évite les traités migratoires avec des esclavagistes.  :;):

----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'espère que cette pop en plus va booster mon économie pour que je puisse inonder le marché de trucs divers et variés... Pour l'instant, j'ai pu, en rachetant tous mes "esclaves", peupler à fond et d'un seul coup toutes mes planètes ! Je sais pas ce que ça va donner, j'ai l'impression que ça va provoquer des problèmes de stabilité importants...

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Bon, juste un petit mot pour dire que j'ai bien fait de m'accrocher. Je trouve que le jeu est vraiment devenu excellent. Ce qui me posait problème, en fait, c'était les débuts de partie, parce que j'ai dû en faire des dizaines depuis la sortie du jeu sans jamais assez accrocher pour continuer ; donc les débuts me faisaient un peu chier. Mais une fois lancé, là, c'est quand même vraiment pas mal. On ne s'ennuie plus passée une certaine date ! La dernière extension et l'ajout des fédérations et de l'union galactique, je trouve ça tout simplement génial, ça permet de jouer à plein de niveaux différents, de manigancer des trucs pas possibles... Bref, ça y est, je crois que Stellaris est devenu pour moi un bon jeu.

Je suis juste un peu dégoûté, parce que dans ma phase de dépit initial, j'ai craqué et chopé les DLC d'EU 4 en me disant que j'allais m'y mettre sérieusement (j'ai que 10h de jeu), et j'ai envie de jouer à EU4, mais j'aime tellement ma partie de Stellaris que ça devra attendre !

Edit : y a quand même encore des petits soucis d'IA. J'ai un allié, là, c'est vraiment un pur boulet. Il déclare des guerres, il a des flottes 50 fois plus puissantes que son ennemi, mais il les entasse et il ne bouge pas. J'ai du faire tout le boulot pour lui. Pareil, là il vient d'y avoir un trou dans son empire (un système perdu, je sais pas comment). Au lieu d'envoyer un constructeur pour reconstruire une station et rechoper le système, c'est un empire de l'autre bout de la galaxie qui est venu s'y installer !

Bon, après, ça reste le kiff, quand même.

----------


## La Guigne

Oui le jeu est vraiment cool et avec les DLC, il y a une quantité de lore assez énorme : je découvre encore des histoires géniales alors que j'y reviens très régulièrement. L'ajout des diplomates permet enfin de faire bouger un peu les lignes au niveau diplomatique là où c'était trop statique avant.

Bref, mangez en  :;):

----------


## Munshine

> Bon, juste un petit mot pour dire que j'ai bien fait de m'accrocher. Je trouve que le jeu est vraiment devenu excellent. Ce qui me posait problème, en fait, c'était les débuts de partie, parce que j'ai dû en faire des dizaines depuis la sortie du jeu sans jamais assez accrocher pour continuer ; donc les débuts me faisaient un peu chier. Mais une fois lancé, là, c'est quand même vraiment pas mal. On ne s'ennuie plus passée une certaine date ! La dernière extension et l'ajout des fédérations et de l'union galactique, je trouve ça tout simplement génial, ça permet de jouer à plein de niveaux différents, de manigancer des trucs pas possibles... Bref, ça y est, je crois que Stellaris est devenu pour moi un bon jeu.
> 
> Je suis juste un peu dégoûté, parce que dans ma phase de dépit initial, j'ai craqué et chopé les DLC d'EU 4 en me disant que j'allais m'y mettre sérieusement (j'ai que 10h de jeu), et j'ai envie de jouer à EU4, mais j'aime tellement ma partie de Stellaris que ça devra attendre !
> 
> Edit : y a quand même encore des petits soucis d'IA. J'ai un allié, là, c'est vraiment un pur boulet. Il déclare des guerres, il a des flottes 50 fois plus puissantes que son ennemi, mais il les entasse et il ne bouge pas. J'ai du faire tout le boulot pour lui. Pareil, là il vient d'y avoir un trou dans son empire (un système perdu, je sais pas comment). Au lieu d'envoyer un constructeur pour reconstruire une station et rechoper le système, c'est un empire de l'autre bout de la galaxie qui est venu s'y installer !
> 
> Bon, après, ça reste le kiff, quand même.


Ben j'ai le même problème que toi, je ne termine jamais mes parties malgré les efforts conséquents de Paradox pour refondre totalement le gameplay d'origine.
Parce que j'ai l'impression que le jeu est perpétuellement en développement .
Donc à chaque nouveau DLC/patch important, je relance une partie et je l’arrête aussitôt. 

Je ne suis pas prêt à acheter le DLC Fédérations si c'est pour lâcher la partie avant.
Je vais réinstaller le jeu et lancer une partie pour voir.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Oui, je comprends bien. Mais là, ce DLC est vraiment bon. C'est le seul qui réussit à me donner envie à continuer à jouer, en fait, tout simplement à cause des fédérations et de la communauté galactique qui permettent d'allier le micro et le macro ; tu influences tes potes immédiats pour pouvoir prendre des décisions à l'échelle de la galaxie entière, et vu les différents systèmes politiques, les différentes éthiques, etc., tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes intérêts ! Donc ça magouille grave, et c'est vraiment plaisant. Y a encore des soucis, mais pour moi, le problème principal, qui était l'ennui passé les débuts de partie (que je finissais aussi par trouver chiants à force), a disparu.

----------


## Seloune

Pour ceux qui se font chier justement vers la mid game, end game essayez Starnet AI et venez pleurer après de vous faire rouler dessus même en Enseigne  ::trollface:: 

C'est un tout nouveau jeu pour moi et un must have.

----------


## vv221

> Je ne suis pas prêt à acheter le DLC Fédérations si c'est pour lâcher la partie avant.
> Je vais réinstaller le jeu et lancer une partie pour voir.


Déjà sans le DLC je trouve que le jeu a pas mal bougé via les dernières mises-à-jour, c’est le bon moment pour une nouvelle partie  :;):

----------


## Munshine

> Déjà sans le DLC je trouve que le jeu a pas mal bougé via les dernières mises-à-jour, c’est le bon moment pour une nouvelle partie


En effet, j'ai remarqué qu'on pouvait envoyer des émissaires. Cela sert pour améliorer les relations dés le départ avec un voisin qui a le trait Xénophobe.
La diplomatie sert enfin à quelque chose.
Soutenir un allié pour promulguer une motion au Sénat Galactique, cela peut être utile.

Du coup, j'ai du mal à saisir ce qu'apporterait le DLC Federations. Si c'est un système diplomatique/politique aussi étoffé  qu'il y a dans EU 4, ce serait en même temps appréciable et irritant car EU 4 le propose dés la version vanilla.

Pour l'économie, ils sont inspirés un peu de EU 4 pour les systèmes avec une valeur commerciale et un peu de Victoria/EU 4 pour la pop.

Je lancé une simple partie avec l'ONU avec configuration de base. Je me retrouve bien peinard pour étendre et développer un gros Empire coincé entre 2 alliés qui me veulent du bien. J'ai débloqué l'un des perks Ascension pour l'Expansion.
C'est pas pour me déplaire car la pop des Humains est lente à croitre au début. Les colonies prennent du temps à se développer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ceux qui se font chier justement vers la mid game, end game essayez Starnet AI et venez pleurer après de vous faire rouler dessus même en Enseigne 
> 
> C'est un tout nouveau jeu pour moi et un must have.


C'est sans doute appréciable. Mais le problème de Stellaris, ce n'est pas seulement l'ia. Je doute que des mods apportent la profondeur de jeu d'un EU 4.

----------


## Vhipata

C'est quand même pas mal de temps de perdu parce qu'envoyer des émissaires pour améliorer les relations, c'était dans le jeu à sa sortie, puis ça a été supprimé à l'occasion de je ne sais plus quelle refonte. Bon j'ai pas reposé mes mains dessus depuis la sortie de Fédérations, mais ça me titille parce que il y a pas mal de nouveautés qui donnent envie (mais j'attends un peu que la salve de patch correcteur passe)

----------


## Nirufl

C'est une bonne idée d'attendre un peu.
Les bugs d'ia sont quand même agaçant... Ya les petits défauts, genre ton allié qui gère mal ses flottes et tu dois l'aider alors qu'il a la puissance militaire pour se débrouiller normalement. Et puis les trucs pénibles : en pleine guerre contre un empire déchu éveillé ou contre la crise de fin de partie, la flotte ennemie s'immobilise dans un système et ne bouge plus, rendant la victoire triviale. J'attends que ce 2e défaut soit corrigé avant de reprendre...

----------


## Seloune

> C'est sans doute appréciable. Mais le problème de Stellaris, ce n'est pas seulement l'ia. Je doute que des mods apportent la profondeur de jeu d'un EU 4.


D'un autre côté c'est normal, ils ont tout les deux une approche différente de la "grande stratégie", je ne voit pas l'intérêt de jouer à un EU4 in space si tu retrouve l'exactitude du titre dedans, tout comme CK2 est différent d'EU4.

Et heureusement, moi EU4 me fou un mal de crâne, rien que de comprendre comment il fonctionne... Je le respecte hein, je doute pas de sa profondeur mais je m'ennuie dessus  ::P: 

Après si vraiment je cherche de la profondeur plus velue, je joue à CK2 et puis voila.

----------


## Neihaart

> C'est une bonne idée d'attendre un peu.
> Les bugs d'ia sont quand même agaçant... Ya les petits défauts, genre ton allié qui gère mal ses flottes et tu dois l'aider alors qu'il a la puissance militaire pour se débrouiller normalement. Et puis les trucs pénibles : en pleine guerre contre un empire déchu éveillé ou contre la crise de fin de partie, la flotte ennemie s'immobilise dans un système et ne bouge plus, rendant la victoire triviale. J'attends que ce 2e défaut soit corrigé avant de reprendre...


Tu risques d'attendre longtemps. Les flottes de l'IA qui ne bougent plus, ca fait un moment qu'on se le traîne comme bug. D'ailleurs c'est hyper frustrant aussi quand ton allié ne bouge pas sa flotte pour se/te défendre. J'ai l'impression que c'est encore plus fréquent avec la flotte de la fédé d'ailleurs

----------


## Hippolyte

Vous auriez quelques conseils à donner pour ne pas être trop à la traîne ?
J'ai commencé le jeu il y a peu. J'ai lancé une partie avec les réglages de base et en prenant l'ONU. Ça se passe bien, j'apprends sur le tas. 
Mais j'ai vraiment raté le coche au niveau militaire. Toutes les autres factions ont une supériorité écrasante, et en 2270, ma meilleure flotte est constituée de destroyers et d'une frégate que j'ai construit grace à ma fédération, pour un score de combat de... 1.7k. 
Bon, heureusement pour moi j'ai pu rentrer dans une fédération qui me fait traîner dans la cour des grands, et mes deux voisins belliqueux sont encerclés par mes alliés, ça m'évite la fessée. 
Mais je ne comprends pas, entre la taille maximale de la flotte, les recherches qui mettent des plombes (je n'ai débloqué que les destroyers, rien vu pour d'autres navires) et les alliages qui ne se produisent pas bien vite (bon là ça va mieux, j'ai réorganisé mes lieux de productions, mais ça fait tard), je ne vois pas comment on peut avoir tôt de grosses flottes. 

Alors si vous avez deux trois conseils de "bon départ" là-dessus ou d'autres, ça m'intéresserait.  ::):  Je ne cherche pas du let's play ou autre, juste deux trois tips intéressants à savoir.

----------


## iHateWin

Coucou les canards !

J'avais une petite question bête, vraiment un detail mais qui m'avait ennuyé pendant mes partie c'était le petit bruit d'interface qui se déclenche dès qu'on click sur sur quelque chose.
Je le trouve exaspérant...

Il y a moyen de l'enlever sans supprimer tt les bruitages genre tirs des vaisseaux etc etc ?

Je sais que c'est très con mais ca m'avait fait stopper ma dernière partie tellement j'en avais marre ...

Merci  ::):

----------


## Munshine

> Vous auriez quelques conseils à donner pour ne pas être trop à la traîne ?
> J'ai commencé le jeu il y a peu. J'ai lancé une partie avec les réglages de base et en prenant l'ONU. Ça se passe bien, j'apprends sur le tas. 
> Mais j'ai vraiment raté le coche au niveau militaire. Toutes les autres factions ont une supériorité écrasante, et en 2270, ma meilleure flotte est constituée de destroyers et d'une frégate que j'ai construit grace à ma fédération, pour un score de combat de... 1.7k. 
> Bon, heureusement pour moi j'ai pu rentrer dans une fédération qui me fait traîner dans la cour des grands, et mes deux voisins belliqueux sont encerclés par mes alliés, ça m'évite la fessée. 
> Mais je ne comprends pas, entre la taille maximale de la flotte, les recherches qui mettent des plombes (je n'ai débloqué que les destroyers, rien vu pour d'autres navires) et les alliages qui ne se produisent pas bien vite (bon là ça va mieux, j'ai réorganisé mes lieux de productions, mais ça fait tard), je ne vois pas comment on peut avoir tôt de grosses flottes. 
> 
> Alors si vous avez deux trois conseils de "bon départ" là-dessus ou d'autres, ça m'intéresserait.  Je ne cherche pas du let's play ou autre, juste deux trois tips intéressants à savoir.


J'ai aussi pris l'ONU.Pour l'instant, j'ai une flotte ridicule de 20 corvettes et j'ai à peine débloqué le Destroyer. 

Ajouter le module l'ancrage au niveau des stations augmente la capacité navale. Ensuite la puissance de la flotte dépend de la recherche.

Un wiki https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Ship#Naval_capacity

----------


## Neihaart

> Vous auriez quelques conseils à donner pour ne pas être trop à la traîne ?
> J'ai commencé le jeu il y a peu. J'ai lancé une partie avec les réglages de base et en prenant l'ONU. Ça se passe bien, j'apprends sur le tas. 
> Mais j'ai vraiment raté le coche au niveau militaire. Toutes les autres factions ont une supériorité écrasante, et en 2270, ma meilleure flotte est constituée de destroyers et d'une frégate que j'ai construit grace à ma fédération, pour un score de combat de... 1.7k. 
> Bon, heureusement pour moi j'ai pu rentrer dans une fédération qui me fait traîner dans la cour des grands, et mes deux voisins belliqueux sont encerclés par mes alliés, ça m'évite la fessée. 
> Mais je ne comprends pas, entre la taille maximale de la flotte, les recherches qui mettent des plombes (je n'ai débloqué que les destroyers, rien vu pour d'autres navires) et les alliages qui ne se produisent pas bien vite (bon là ça va mieux, j'ai réorganisé mes lieux de productions, mais ça fait tard), je ne vois pas comment on peut avoir tôt de grosses flottes. 
> 
> Alors si vous avez deux trois conseils de "bon départ" là-dessus ou d'autres, ça m'intéresserait.  Je ne cherche pas du let's play ou autre, juste deux trois tips intéressants à savoir.


Pour la taille maximale de la flotte, t'as plusieurs moyens. Des recherches, des jobs via je sais plus quel bâtiment, des stations remplies d'ancrage (j'utilise beaucoup ça au début perso), éventuellement un atout de l'ascension (+80 de mémoire). Faut pas hésiter à dépasser sa limite en cas d'urgence aussi.
Pour l'alliage, il ne faut pas hésiter à rajouter 2-3 bâtiments au début, ça permet un petit boost, par contre ça demande une bonne prod de minéraux (via les systèmes, en général). Tu as aussi une option dans la politique pour produire plus d'alliage au détriment des biens de consommation (ou l'inverse, ou neutre). Ensuite, à voir selon la voie que tu veux suivre, mais si tu veux produire beaucoup de flotte d'entrée, va falloir aussi coller des fonderies sur tes colonies avant de débloquer le bâtiment lvl 2. Pour les tech d'amélioration de bâtiments, elles tombent beaucoup plus facilement (voire uniquement ? à vérifier) une fois que t'as choppé les tech pour exploiter/fabriquer les ressources rares, vu que lesdits bâtiments en consomment. Pour la fonderie de mémoire ce sont les particules volatiles, pour les bâtiments de recherche c'est le gaz.
Et si tu veux produire ta flotte rapidement, il te faudra une base stellaire remplie de chantiers de construction. Si tu veux jouer très agressif d'entrée, j'aime bien avoir un chantier "mobile", c'est à dire qu'avant chacune de tes conquêtes tu construis une base stellaire remplies de chantiers à la frontière de ta proie pour soutenir ta prod de vaisseaux pendant ton attaque. Une fois la guerre finie tu la détruis (ou pas, selon ton nombre max de bases, tu peux aussi changer les modules, en ancrage par exemple justement) et tu refais ça ailleurs.
Ensuite, c'est pas tout d'avoir les bons vaisseaux, les bonnes tech changent pas mal la donne aussi. Si t'arrives à voir la flotte de ton voisin, et que tu changes l'armement de tes vaisseaux, ça peut avoir un gros impact. Mettons que ton voisin est full bouclier, et dégâts cinétiques, si tu pars avec que des lasers et des boucliers, ça va beaucoup moins bien se passer que si tes vaisseaux sont équipés de canons et de blindage. Pour voir ça, j'aime bien équiper mes bases frontalières d'un poste d'écoute, ou même parfois prendre l'atout qui augmente la portée des capteurs.

Pour les vaisseaux, jamais trop réussi à manipuler l'arbre pour les faire apparaître. Me semble que les civismes/éthiques jouent un rôle aussi là-dedans, pas impossible qu'un militariste ait plus de chance de les voir apparaître qu'un pacifiste. Peut-être aussi en focalisant ses recherches sur l'armement, mais j'ai pas de certitudes.

----------


## vv221

> Pour les vaisseaux, jamais trop réussi à manipuler l'arbre pour les faire apparaître. Me semble que les civismes/éthiques jouent un rôle aussi là-dedans, pas impossible qu'un militariste ait plus de chance de les voir apparaître qu'un pacifiste. Peut-être aussi en focalisant ses recherches sur l'armement, mais j'ai pas de certitudes.


Les infos (en anglais) sur ce qui joue sur les probabilités de sortir les technologies débloquant de plus gros vaisseaux : Engineering research - Ships

En gros, ce qui fonctionne pour toutes ces technologies :
Utiliser un scientifique avec l’expertise _Voidcraft_ Finir l’arbre de traditions _Supremacy_Être voisin avec quelqu’un qui a déjà accès à cette technologie (de loin ce qui booste le plus les chances de la tirer)

----------


## Neihaart

> Les infos (en anglais) sur ce qui joue sur les probabilités de sortir les technologies débloquant de plus gros vaisseaux : Engineering research - Ships
> 
> En gros, ce qui fonctionne pour toutes ces technologies :
> Utiliser un scientifique avec l’expertise _Voidcraft_ https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/i...-Voidcraft.pngFinir l’arbre de traditions _Supremacy_Être voisin avec quelqu’un qui a déjà accès à cette technologie (de loin ce qui booste le plus les chances de la tirer)


Ah yes merci  ::):

----------


## Hippolyte

Merci de vos conseils !

Je continue la partie, j'attends de voir comment ça se passe vers les 2300, mais ensuite je recommencerai une partie.

----------


## iHateWin

> Coucou les canards !
> 
> J'avais une petite question bête, vraiment un detail mais qui m'avait ennuyé pendant mes partie c'était le petit bruit d'interface qui se déclenche dès qu'on click sur sur quelque chose.
> Je le trouve exaspérant...
> 
> Il y a moyen de l'enlever sans supprimer tt les bruitages genre tirs des vaisseaux etc etc ?
> 
> Je sais que c'est très con mais ca m'avait fait stopper ma dernière partie tellement j'en avais marre ...
> 
> Merci


Re coucou.

Aucune solution à mon interrogation à part supprimer les sound effect ?
Mais du coup si j'enlève les sounds effect ca va me supprimer quoi d'autres? Les tirs de vaisseaux? Les sons d'accélération?
C'est chiant -__-

----------


## Hippolyte

Ahah, je n'ai pas de réponse, mais pareil j'avais cherché un moyen de désactiver ce son. Je m'y suis fait finalement, mais je ne dirais pas non si on pouvait le retirer.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de voir une liste de toutes ses planètes, avec ce qu'elles produisent, et de les classer (par exemple pour voir celles qui produisent le plus d'énergie, etc) ? J'ai trouvé une liste dans l'onglet "secteurs" mais ça ne fonctionne que par secteurs, c'est chiant, du coup faut ajouter chaque planète dans un secteur pour avoir une vue "par secteur" et non une vue d'ensemble...

----------


## BlueSun

J'ai la flemme de le faire pour toi mais dans le repertoire sound de stellaris tu as plein de sous-repertoires contenant tous les sons du jeu. Si tu isoles celui que tu cherches et le remplace par un son blanc c'est gagné. (Tu peux tenter de le supprimer direct mais ca peut générer une erreur)

----------


## iHateWin

Oki merci je vais regarder meme si c'est pas gagné vu mon niveau de connaissance en informatique xD

----------


## Neihaart

> Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de voir une liste de toutes ses planètes, avec ce qu'elles produisent, et de les classer (par exemple pour voir celles qui produisent le plus d'énergie, etc) ? J'ai trouvé une liste dans l'onglet "secteurs" mais ça ne fonctionne que par secteurs, c'est chiant, du coup faut ajouter chaque planète dans un secteur pour avoir une vue "par secteur" et non une vue d'ensemble...


Nan y a pas mieux que ça, si tu parles bien de la fenêtre "Planètes et secteurs" du menu à gauche. Après c'est mieux d'avoir ses planètes dans un secteur pour les bonus du gouverneur.
Tu trouveras ptet ton bonheur dans le workshop par contre, j'ai pas regardé.

----------


## iHateWin

Bon ben j'ai pas trouvé...

Du coup j'ai coupé tout le son des effets mais ca craint.
J'ai plus le son (moteur, tirs des vaisseaux etc etc ...) donc c'est vraiment une solution pourrie  ::(:

----------


## Munshine

> Merci de vos conseils !
> 
> Je continue la partie, j'attends de voir comment ça se passe vers les 2300, mais ensuite je recommencerai une partie.


Comme je suis en guerre en 2295, j'ai remarqué que les flottes d'un allié d'une force supérieure à la mienne avaient la composition suivante  :
- soit 11 croiseurs, 1 destroyer, 2 corvettes (3,1 K)
- soit 8 destroyers, 36 corvettes (2,9 K)
- soit 1 croiseur, 13 destroyers, 16 corvettes (2,7 K)

Ma flotte la plus forte c'est :
1 croiseur, 8 destroyers, 20 corvettes (2,6 k)

Après j'ai du mal à comprendre quel facteur joue sur la composition de vaisseaux voulus par l'Amiral de cette flotte:
7 destroyers voulus sur les 8
16 corvettes voulues sur les 20

Alors qu'une composition identique ne poserait pas de problème pour l'autre Amiral de ma 2e flotte.

----------


## space_mammouth

Juste une petite question. Après avoir terminé une enième partie de endless space 2, je me laisserais bien tenter par stellaris (bien sûr au moment où le jeu est plein pot sur steam  ::|: ). Je vois qu'il retient plus les gens que ES2, il doit bien y avoir une raison. Y a-t-il des DLC indispensables qui enrichissent beaucoup le jeu ?

----------


## Cheshire

> Comme je suis en guerre en 2295, j'ai remarqué que les flottes d'un allié d'une force supérieure à la mienne avaient la composition suivante  :
> - soit 11 croiseurs, 1 destroyer, 2 corvettes (3,1 K)
> - soit 8 destroyers, 36 corvettes (2,9 K)
> - soit 1 croiseur, 13 destroyers, 16 corvettes (2,7 K)
> 
> Ma flotte la plus forte c'est :
> 1 croiseur, 8 destroyers, 20 corvettes (2,6 k)
> 
> Après j'ai du mal à comprendre quel facteur joue sur la composition de vaisseaux voulus par l'Amiral de cette flotte:
> ...


 La composition "voulue" n'a pas vraiment d'importance, elle se règle sur le plus haut nombre que tu as atteint, je crois que c'est pour faciliter le renforcement ensuite. Perso je n'ai jamais utilisé.

 Sinon la force d'un vaisseau (et donc de la flotte) dépend de ce qui est installé dessus et des améliorations technologiques générales que tu as.

----------


## Topiko

> Juste une petite question. Après avoir terminé une enième partie de endless space 2, je me laisserais bien tenter par stellaris (bien sûr au moment où le jeu est plein pot sur steam ). Je vois qu'il retient plus les gens que ES2, il doit bien y avoir une raison. Y a-t-il des DLC indispensables qui enrichissent beaucoup le jeu ?


Tu peu tester et prendre Utopia éventuellement avant de voir si t'accroche, ça reste toujours un peu clivant Stellaris...

Et il est pas cher sur Indiegala en ce moment: https://www.indiegala.com/crackerjac...ris-discounted

----------


## space_mammouth

> Tu peu tester et prendre Utopia éventuellement avant de voir si t'accroche, ça reste toujours un peu clivant Stellaris...


Merci du conseil. J'ai testé cette après-midi et j'avoue que je suis circonspect. Trois heures à ne faire pratiquement qu'envoyer des scientifiques et des mécanos pour m'approprier et exploiter des systèmes.. au bout d'une vingtaine de systèmes et sans diversification de gameplay, je commence à me poser quelques questions. Mais il y a peut être beaucoup de choses qui m'échappent.
Par contre, j'ai rien compris où il n'y a pas d'arbre de technologie ? J'ai l'impression de ne rien planifier là en les prenant une par une sans savoir quelles sont les suivantes qui me seront proposées.

----------


## Hippolyte

Ça y est, j'ai ma première vrai guerre et je me retrouve dans un statu quo idiot.

J'ai déclaré la guerre à un voisin, que j'ai envahis rapidement ; j'avais enfin une bonne flotte, et le hasard a voulu que je sois élu à la tête de la fédération, et donc avec le contrôle de la flotte fédérale. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de vaisseau pour envahir les planètes, donc je me contente d'occuper les systèmes.
Ce voisin a été rejoint par un de ses alliés, que j'attaque aussitôt. Seulement, je ne peux envahir qu'un tiers de son territoire, car le reste est verrouillé des deux côtés par un petit État divisé. Cette faction n'a que trois systèmes, mais deux d'entre eux sont aux entrées/sorties du territoire de l'ennemi. Évidement, cet état est une dépendance, et je ne peux pas attaquer son "maître" car ma fédération le refuse et je ne peux pas prendre la décision seul. Donc, j'occupe tout ce que je peux (dont mes revendications), mais l'ennemi se refuse à la paix. Cet idiot de piaf m'a même répondu qu'on était entrain de perdre la guerre alors qu'il n' a plus un seul vaisseau.

Je râle du fait de ne toujours pas avoir eu la techno pour faire les vaisseaux d'invasions... et en fait, faut les recruter depuis une planète. Et ça se veut à la tête d'une fédération galactique...
Avant que la lassitude de guerre ne monte trop, je vais tester ça et j'espère me débloquer.
Au moins je me suis un peu familiarisé avec la baston.
En tout cas, c'est dingue comment j'ai accroché vite à Stellaris.

----------


## Topiko

> Merci du conseil. J'ai testé cette après-midi et j'avoue que je suis circonspect. Trois heures à ne faire pratiquement qu'envoyer des scientifiques et des mécanos pour m'approprier et exploiter des systèmes.. au bout d'une vingtaine de systèmes et sans diversification de gameplay, je commence à me poser quelques questions. Mais il y a peut être beaucoup de choses qui m'échappent.
> Par contre, j'ai rien compris où il n'y a pas d'arbre de technologie ? J'ai l'impression de ne rien planifier là en les prenant une par une sans savoir quelles sont les suivantes qui me seront proposées.


Au début quand tu as peu d'action à gérer toi-même, accélère la vitesse du jeu. Mais je trouve au contraire cette phase assez prenante, on se demande sur quoi on va tomber comme système, on attend désespérément les planètes colonisables, on redoute le voisin belliqueux.... Bref c'est un peu la surprise  ::ninja:: 
Pour les technos elles sont toujours un peu aléatoires (il y a quelques moyens de les influencer mais ça change pas la face du monde), à toi de prioriser celles dont tu as besoin en fonction de tes lacunes (ressources, flottes, bâtiments....), et si tu n'as rien de bien sexy dans les choix proposés, développer les technos de recherche est rarement du temps perdu.
Globalement le début du jeu consiste à aller le plus loin possible poser ses bases stellaires dans les systèmes les plus intéressants (essayer donc de maxer le gain d'influence, ce qui n'est pas facile en début de partie) pour avoir le plus grand territoire possible, puis développer/stabiliser son gain de ressources en colonisant quelques planètes tout ça pour financer le développement d'une flotte. 
Ça c'est la théorie, en fonction des caractéristiques de l'espèce choisie, de la politique choisie, des voisins, des anomalies... C'est plus ou moins facile  ::P:

----------


## xlight111x

Pour ceux qui aimeraient avoir un semblant de tech tree, il y à ce mod : Ingame techtree qui ajoute une bête page internet intégrée au jeu pour y voir plus clair.

----------


## Neihaart

> Ça y est, j'ai ma première vrai guerre et je me retrouve dans un statu quo idiot.
> 
> J'ai déclaré la guerre à un voisin, que j'ai envahis rapidement ; j'avais enfin une bonne flotte, et le hasard a voulu que je sois élu à la tête de la fédération, et donc avec le contrôle de la flotte fédérale. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas de vaisseau pour envahir les planètes, donc je me contente d'occuper les systèmes.
> Ce voisin a été rejoint par un de ses alliés, que j'attaque aussitôt. Seulement, je ne peux envahir qu'un tiers de son territoire, car le reste est verrouillé des deux côtés par un petit État divisé. Cette faction n'a que trois systèmes, mais deux d'entre eux sont aux entrées/sorties du territoire de l'ennemi. Évidement, cet état est une dépendance, et je ne peux pas attaquer son "maître" car ma fédération le refuse et je ne peux pas prendre la décision seul. Donc, j'occupe tout ce que je peux (dont mes revendications), mais l'ennemi se refuse à la paix. Cet idiot de piaf m'a même répondu qu'on était entrain de perdre la guerre alors qu'il n' a plus un seul vaisseau.
> 
> Je râle du fait de ne toujours pas avoir eu la techno pour faire les vaisseaux d'invasions... et en fait, faut les recruter depuis une planète. Et ça se veut à la tête d'une fédération galactique...
> Avant que la lassitude de guerre ne monte trop, je vais tester ça et j'espère me débloquer.
> Au moins je me suis un peu familiarisé avec la baston.
> En tout cas, c'est dingue comment j'ai accroché vite à Stellaris.


Y a pas besoin de techno particulières pour les armées d'invasion, tu peux directement en recruter sur tes planètes (depuis l'écran d'une planète, onglet armées). Et oui, faut toujours en prévoir avant de démarrer sa guerre si y a des systèmes avec planète(s) que tu veux prendre, parce qu'en plus c'est long à faire.
Au moins t'as vu les avantages et les inconvénients d'une fédé : des alliées et une flotte gratuite au prix d'une disparition d'une partie de ton autonomie.
Pour le fait que l'ennemi refuse la paix, c'est peut-être lié au fait que dans les systèmes revendiqués tu n'as pas pris les planètes (et de facto, tu n'as donc pas vraiment le système). Mais ouais, ça reste toujours un peu ... étrange. Par contre un statu qup c'est pas forcément dramatique, tant que tu as pu prendre une partie de ce que tu voulais.

----------


## bobmachine

Il y a bien un arbre technologique mais c'est peu utile vu que tout est aléatoire, tu peux le voir ici : https://turanar.github.io/stellaris-...lla/index.html 

La guerre c'est mal, et le système d'attrition je suis vraiment pas fan. Détruire des flottes ça vaut presque rien pour faire monter le compteur du camp opposé, envahir des planètes rapporte énormément. Cela dit, un simple statut quo permet de gagner les "claims" posé avant ou pendant (selon le type de guerre mené).

----------


## vv221

> J'ai la flemme de le faire pour toi mais dans le repertoire sound de stellaris tu as plein de sous-repertoires contenant tous les sons du jeu. Si tu isoles celui que tu cherches et le remplace par un son blanc c'est gagné. (Tu peux tenter de le supprimer direct mais ca peut générer une erreur)





> Bon ben j'ai pas trouvé...
> 
> Du coup j'ai coupé tout le son des effets mais ca craint.
> J'ai plus le son (moteur, tirs des vaisseaux etc etc ...) donc c'est vraiment une solution pourrie


J’ai fouillé un peu, les sons d’interface se trouvent tous dans "sound/ui". Remplacer les suivants par un fichier son "vide" (une copie de no_sound.wav qui se trouve dans ce même répertoire par exemple) devrait te débarrasser des sons qui te prennent la tête sans empiéter sur le reste de l’ambiance sonore du jeu :
• click.wav
• close.wav
• confirm.wav

----------


## iHateWin

Magnifique merci bcp !!!

Ca va vraiment rendre ma partie plus agréable!!  ::):

----------


## Munshine

Apparemment Paradox a avancé la mise à jour du patch 2.6.3.

Lors de ma précédente partie en 2.2, la prise de planètes était particulièrement pénible. Déja j'avais pas compris qu'il fallait recruter des armées sur ses propres planètes et les envoyer via des transports de troupes.
J'ai perdu du temps à les bombarder pour rien.
Et manque de pot, j'étais tombé sur une race alien militariste particulièrement résistante au sol contre les armées régulières. Je pense qu'il faut former des troupes de choc.
Non seulement je n'ai pris aucune planète mais j'ai perdu mes flottes pour me faire envahir à mon tour.
C'est là que j'ai arrêté ma partie.


J'aime bien cette partie en 2.6 pour l'instant car je n'ai pas besoin de me lancer dans une guerre inutile pour revendiquer des systèmes. J'ai de quoi faire avec mon empire.
 Mais mes 2 alliés refusent toujours mes demandes pour rejoindre une Fédération malgré des relations au beau fixe, ce qui est fâcheux. :tired: 

J'ai eu une révélation, il suffisait de changer la philosophie de guerre d'agression en guerre défensive pour que mon allié accepte de rejoindre ma fédération ! ::o:

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Moi aussi, je suis tombé (enfin !) amoureux de ce Stellaris en version 2.6. J'arrive aux alentours de 2400 et à part au début, je ne me suis pas ennuyé une seconde. Bon, là je commence à rouler sur tout (je suis en difficulté de base), même si le Khan vient d'apparaître et que certainement des crises vont surgir... Mais bon, dans quel autre jeu tu peux t'auto modifier génétiquement puis ensuite avoir des guerres civiles parce que des populations génétiquement modifiées se sentent brimées, font des attentats, puis se font capturer par des ennemis et revendre sur le marché aux esclaves, échappant à tout contrôle de leur maître initial ???

Bref, il se passe plein de trucs tout le temps, le reproche du début sur le milieu et la fin du jeu n'est plus du tout valable. Reste des problèmes d'IA, mais pas trop trop énormes. J'en suis à hésiter à finir ma partie et enchaîner direct sur une nouvelle plutôt que le plan initial qui était d'aller un peu jouer à EU4 que je ne connais pas...

----------


## Munshine

Hier cela m'a bien aidé de faire partie d'une fédération vers 2310 car tout de suite après le voisin Le Crabe Militariste, qui m'aime pas, a lancé une guerre d'agression contre moi.
J'ai conquis quelques systèmes chez lui.
Puis voyant les vagues ennemies arriver, j'ai regroupé mes 2 flottes  autour de ma forteresse en position défensive à deux systèmes de la frontière. 

Grosse frayeur quand j'ai vu des flottes supérieures en nombre et en puissance de feu approcher vers mon territoire alors que je créais une troisième flotte au-delà de mes capacités navales (pas le choix).

Heureusement l'ia a choisi l'embranchement d'hyperligne vers le système Alioth où se trouvaient Le Nid de Grosses Baleines spatiales Qu'il-faut -pas -déranger. 
Il a bien morflé ce mollusque et est retourné chez lui panser ses blessures.  :^_^: 

N’empêche j'en menais pas large. Heureusement pendant son incursion à l'ouest, il était attaqué sur 2 fronts par  un Allié Fédéral Le Champignon Qui Fume au nord et un autre voisin Le Homard Guerrier au sud de son Empire. 
Malheureusement excepté le but de guerre d'humiliation, je ne pouvais revendiquer aucun système donc la conquête d'une planète n'a servi à rien lors de cette guerre qui s'est terminé par un statut quo.
Maigre récompense, j'en ai profité pour reconnaitre et récupérer le système Alioth suite au nettoyage des Baleines de l'Espace par Le Crabe Militariste.

Mon principal souci du moment excepté faire face à la prochaine guerre, c'est que je perds de l'expérience fédérale et que je ne sais pas comment y remédier.

----------


## Topiko

héhé j'aime beaucoup le nom de tes adversaires  ::wub:: 

Pour gagner de l'expérience fédérale, tu peux envoyer un missionnaire, ou essayer d'adopter les mêmes traits / politiques que les autres membres de la fédé.

----------


## Neihaart

M'est arrivé un truc rigolo hier, sur une partie que je pensais pliée. J'archi-dominais la galaxie des empires classiques, j'étais en train de galérer avec toutes les colonies que j'avais récupéré et je réfléchissais à ma prochaine cible, quand un empire déchu éveillé m'a subitement déclaré la guerre pour que je devienne signataire. J'me suis dit qu'il n'avait qu'à bien se tenir ! Bah il s'est bien tenu, il m'a envoyé le double de ma puissance de flotte, ça a été un massacre unilatéral. Là je travaille à retrouver ma liberté ^^
Par contre quelqu'un a compris comment fonctionne l'automatisation des secteurs et planètes ? J'm'étais jamais trop penché dessus, parce qu'en général je reste relativement petit et j'aime bien tout gérer. Mais là j'avais 39 colonies, autant dire que c'est hors de question de tout micro-managé. J'ai bien filé des ordres de prio a des secteurs, rien à faire. J'ai essayé d'automatiser les planètes desdits secteurs, peau de zob aussi. J'ai filé des thunes, j'ai prié, pleuré, supplié, mais non, ils ne foutaient rien. Donc si quelqu'un a une solution, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Ouais, j'ai 26 planètes là dans ma partie, et c'est LE truc qui me plombe un peu la fin du jeu, c'est dommage... J'ai pas trouvé de solution non plus.

----------


## Volcano

> Le Champignon Qui Fume au nord


C'est le psylo qui soupire, qui joue avec les âmes et ouvre les volets de la perception ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Baptastro

Hello tout le monde, je souhaite dès la prochaine promo essayer de me plonger dans stellaris! J'ai cependant découvert entre-temps que c'était un jeu à dlc, 170€ pour la version complète sur steam  :Splash: 

Du coup, quels DLC sont à prendre quels DLC sont dispensables ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Neihaart

Bienvenu dans l'univers économique de Paradox :3
J'dirais dans l'ordre de priorité Utopia > Federations > Apocalypse <> Megacorp* > Ancient Relics > le reste (avec peut être Distant Stars au dessus pour les events)
*Uniquement si jouer une megacorp t'intéresse, c'est un nouveau type de gouvernement, avec ses gimmicks de développement.
J'pense qu'il est possible de se contenter d'Utopia dans un premier temps, même si perso j'aime beaucoup les ajouts de Fédération aussi.
Et à voir mais ça me semble pas aberrant de tester la vanille sans rien pour démarrer.

----------


## Molina

La partie "ONU" de fédération est assez marrante et dynamise assez bien la partie. Même si on ne joue pas une fédération.

----------


## Neihaart

> La partie "ONU" de fédération est assez marrante et dynamise assez bien la partie. Même si on ne joue pas une fédération.


Ouais, et j'trouve ça même intéressant parce que du peu que j'en ai vu en fédé faut choisir entre booster sa fédé ou peser dans l'ONU, enfin c'est l'impression que j'en ai eu.
Après j'sais pas si ils ont foutu les émissaires dans le jeu de base, mais même ça j'aime bien.

----------


## Volcano

J'espère qu'un palmipède ici pourra m'éclairer... dans ma partie j'ai un système où se trouve cette planète avec à côté une flotte assez puissante :



Sa faction d'appartenance est non identifiée et quand je la sélectionne j'ai un bouton où cliquer pour déclencher un projet spécial de recherche afin de l'identifier, mais...



... mais si je clique sur ce bouton je n'ai aucun projet spécial d'identification visible dans mon journal :



J'ai essayé de débloquer la situation en envoyant dans ce système un vaisseau scientifique en posture neutre, mais dès qu'il s'est approché de la planète protégée pour la scanner la flotte a réagi et le vaisseau a disparu, sans être détruit pour autant : il est réapparu neuf mois plus tard dans l'un de mes systèmes centraux.  ::O: 

Quelqu'un ici a-t-il déjà été confronté à une situation semblable ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est la dernière entrée dans ton journal de bord "Etude des drones miniers".  :;): 

Tu peux l'étudier, cela utilise les points de recherche en ingénierie.

*edit :* concernant ton vaisseau scientifique qui a disparu, c'est normal. 
Chaque vaisseau à une petite chance d'activer un saut d'urgence pour fuir avant d'être détruit. Dans ce cas, il est déclaré "disparu" mais revient au bout d'un moment dans un système sécurisé, avec un équipage traumatisé en prime.  ::P:

----------


## Volcano

Humm, possible. Mais il y a des drones miniers dans un système voisin de celui-ci et ceux-là ont clairement été identifiés au moyen d'un projet approprié (nom de code "Shadow"). Et normalement les drones miniers détruisent purement et simplement les vaisseaux qui les approchent. Bizarre. Enfin, je vais quand même lancer ce fameux projet, on verra bien.

----------


## Volcano

Et bien comme je le supposais, le projet d'étude des drones miniers n'avait rien à voir avec cette mystérieuse flotte veillant à côté de cette planète protégée par ce qui semble être un bouclier...

----------


## Baptastro

> Bienvenu dans l'univers économique de Paradox :3
> J'dirais dans l'ordre de priorité Utopia > Federations > Apocalypse <> Megacorp* > Ancient Relics > le reste (avec peut être Distant Stars au dessus pour les events)
> *Uniquement si jouer une megacorp t'intéresse, c'est un nouveau type de gouvernement, avec ses gimmicks de développement.
> J'pense qu'il est possible de se contenter d'Utopia dans un premier temps, même si perso j'aime beaucoup les ajouts de Fédération aussi.
> Et à voir mais ça me semble pas aberrant de tester la vanille sans rien pour démarrer.


Ok merci je note! J'irais sans doute sur ce topic de temps en temps cet été  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Et bien comme je le supposais, le projet d'étude des drones miniers n'avait rien à voir avec cette mystérieuse flotte veillant à côté de cette planète protégée par ce qui semble être un bouclier...


Ah ben zut, désolé.  ::unsure:: 
Du coup je sais pas.

Sinon je suis d'accord avec la liste des DLC de Neihaart.
A noter que j'aimes bien les "story pack" pour les events qu'ils ajoutent. Et les pack d'espèces sont sympa pour la diversité (certains ont des particularités comme les Lithoïdes qui mangent des minéraux au lieu de la nourriture classique)

----------


## Munshine

> Ouais, et j'trouve ça même intéressant parce que du peu que j'en ai vu en fédé faut choisir entre booster sa fédé ou peser dans l'ONU, enfin c'est l'impression que j'en ai eu.
> Après j'sais pas si ils ont foutu les émissaires dans le jeu de base, mais même ça j'aime bien.


Il y a bien 2 émissaires avec la mise à jour 2.6. Faire partie d'une fédération permet d'en débloquer un 3e.
En gros, une bonne partie du gameplay est gratuit suite à la sortie du DLC Fédérations.

----------


## Volcano

Personne d'autre n'aurait une petite idée pour mon problème plus haut ? Cela ressemble à un bug mais ça pourrait aussi être débloqué par un évènement. Donc est-ce que quelqu'un connaît ?

----------


## vv221

> J'ai bien filé des ordres de prio a des secteurs, rien à faire. J'ai essayé d'automatiser les planètes desdits secteurs, peau de zob aussi. J'ai filé des thunes, j'ai prié, pleuré, supplié, mais non, ils ne foutaient rien. Donc si quelqu'un a une solution, ça m'intéresse.


De mémoire il faut automatiser soit au niveau du secteur, soit au niveau de la planète, mais pas les deux en même temps sinon ça se viande.

Mais il est aussi possible que ce soit actuellement tout bugué, je crois me rappeler de discussions récentes en ce sens sur les forums de Paradox.
Tu as pensé à allouer à tes secteurs une entrée mensuelle de ressources ? Je crois que sans ça ils se tournent les pouces même si leurs réserves sont pleines.

T’façons je suis un micro-manager fou, à 39 colonies je suis à peine en train de m’échauffer  :Cigare:

----------


## Topiko

> Personne d'autre n'aurait une petite idée pour mon problème plus haut ? Cela ressemble à un bug mais ça pourrait aussi être débloqué par un évènement. Donc est-ce que quelqu'un connaît ?


Je pense que le bouton enquêter fait écho à la possibilité d'avoir une recherche qui pop quand on rencontre une nouvelle race avec laquelle on pourra communiquer après avoir fini la recherche + un gain en influence.

Mais dans le doute je foncerai dans le tas avec ma flotte militaire  ::trollface::

----------


## vv221

> le vaisseau a disparu, sans être détruit pour autant : il est réapparu neuf mois plus tard dans l'un de mes systèmes centraux.


C’est le comportement normal si le vaisseau a eu le temps de faire un saut d’urgence avant d’être complètement détruit.




> J'espère qu'un palmipède ici pourra m'éclairer... dans ma partie j'ai un système où se trouve cette planète avec à côté une flotte assez puissante :
> (…)
> Sa faction d'appartenance est non identifiée et quand je la sélectionne j'ai un bouton où cliquer pour déclencher un projet spécial de recherche afin de l'identifier, mais...
> (…)
> ... mais si je clique sur ce bouton je n'ai aucun projet spécial d'identification visible dans mon journal :


Là par contre je ne sais pas quoi conseiller, je ne crois pas avoir déjà croisé cet événement.
M’est avis qu’il faudra y aller par la force, mais dans ce cas ce n’est pas pour tout de suite  :;):

----------


## bobmachine

T'as croisé un monde sous bouclier. Normalement ils sont dans les Fallen Empire, mais y a une petite chance pour qu'un soit en dehors.
La flotte protège le monde uniquement, je ne pense pas que ce soit prévu de communiquer avec eux. Après, pourquoi ton scientifique ne s'est pas fait insta-kill, aucune idée. 5k c'est énorme au début de partie, et mes scientifiques qui ne fuyaient pas à l'approche d'ennemis sont tous morts  ::P:

----------


## Volcano

> T'as croisé un monde sous bouclier.


Merci Captain Obvious !  ::ninja:: 




> Normalement ils sont dans les Fallen Empire, mais y a une petite chance pour qu'un soit en dehors.
> La flotte protège le monde uniquement, je ne pense pas que ce soit prévu de communiquer avec eux. Après, pourquoi ton scientifique ne s'est pas fait insta-kill, aucune idée. 5k c'est énorme au début de partie, et mes scientifiques qui ne fuyaient pas à l'approche d'ennemis sont tous morts


En fait ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est l'absence de projet spécial pour identifier la faction de cette flotte. Normalement dès que l'on croise des vaisseaux inconnus ou des stations inconnues on obtient aussitôt un projet spécial pour les identifier. Mais ici tintin.  ::huh::

----------


## Pitagor

Peut-être faut-il encore explorer ? M'est avis que c'est lié à la planète et que peut-être l'event qui "explique" ce que sont les aliens ne se déclenche que quand tu rentres dans un des systèmes.

----------


## thedep

Pour moi ça ressemble à un bug.
Tu as vidé le cache ?

----------


## Neihaart

> De mémoire il faut automatiser soit au niveau du secteur, soit au niveau de la planète, mais pas les deux en même temps sinon ça se viande.
> 
> Mais il est aussi possible que ce soit actuellement tout bugué, je crois me rappeler de discussions récentes en ce sens sur les forums de Paradox.
> Tu as pensé à allouer à tes secteurs une entrée mensuelle de ressources ? Je crois que sans ça ils se tournent les pouces même si leurs réserves sont pleines.
> 
> T’façons je suis un micro-manager fou, à 39 colonies je suis à peine en train de m’échauffer


Ah ça marche, merci. Pour l'allocation de ressources, j'avais utilisé l'onglet Planètes et secteur, c'est bien ça ? Sachant que de là on peut filer uniquement minéraux et énergie. J'avais mis 4-5k de chaque, c'était ptet radin. J'vais creuser ça, mais déjà je savais pas pour le bug de l'auto.
39 colonies le pépin c'est surtout quand je lance une guerre, là ça devient dramatique parce que je suis monotâche  ::ninja::  Bon puis autant les planètes que je prenais à l'IA en début de partie était étonnamment pas trop mal foutues (c'est beaucoup mieux qu'à l'époque où elles étaient blindés d'hotel de police  ::o: ), autant celles récupérées plus tard c'était plus compliqué, notamment sur la multitude d'habitats.

----------


## space_mammouth

Salut les canards !

J'ai bien avancé ma première partie de Stellaris et je me pose quelques questions. En 2400, j'ai atteint le bout des arbres de tech et de tradition. Maintenant je retourne en boucle les mêmes techs "+5%" et je "blobe" mécaniquement des adversaires faibles. 40% de la carte appartient a mon empire de renards xénophobes et je suis noyé sous toutes les ressources. Bref, j'ai pris beaucoup d'avance sur les concurrents et je n'ai plus de concurrents crédibles, que dois-je faire pour obtenir un écran "vous avez gagné" qui me permettra de quitter cette partie sans sentiment d'inachevé ?
J'ai entendu parler des puissances endormies mais elles ne se réveillent pas.
En tout cas, pour les gens qui détestent automatiser la microgestion, c'est une faille temporel ce jeu. 
Avec juste l'addon Utopia, j'ai trouvé ça sympa mais, dans l'ensemble, un peu répétitif. La boucle de gameplay est assez courte. Peut être que les autres addons enrichissent l'expérience..

----------


## vv221

> 39 colonies le pépin c'est surtout quand je lance une guerre, là ça devient dramatique parce que je suis monotâche


Je perds aussi en efficacité de micro-management économique pendant les guerres, mais je trouve ça plutôt sympa que de me concentrer plus sur la politique extérieure puisse être une cause de désordre économique au sein de mon empire.

À savoir que je ne joue pas en multijoueurs, j’aime pas avoir d’affreux vrais gens dans mes jeux vidéos, donc je n’ai aucun souci à ne pas jouer de manière "optimale".




> Bon puis autant les planètes que je prenais à l'IA en début de partie était étonnamment pas trop mal foutues (c'est beaucoup mieux qu'à l'époque où elles étaient blindés d'hotel de police ), autant celles récupérées plus tard c'était plus compliqué, notamment sur la multitude d'habitats.


Pas un souci si tu manges les habitants des planètes  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bref, j'ai pris beaucoup d'avance sur les concurrents et je n'ai plus de concurrents crédibles, que dois-je faire pour obtenir un écran "vous avez gagné" qui me permettra de quitter cette partie sans sentiment d'inachevé ?


Tu auras un écran de score en 2500. Attends-toi au pire anti-climax de toute l’histoire du jeu vidéo.




> J'ai entendu parler des puissances endormies mais elles ne se réveillent pas.


Les crises de fin de partie débarquent plutôt vers 2450 de mémoire. Mais si tu roules déjà sur toute la galaxie elles ne représenteront peut-être pas une menace suffisante pour épicer ta fin de partie.

---

À savoir que ces dates sont réglables quand on lance une partie, ça peut être intéressant par exemple de rapprocher un peu la date du _end game_ s’il y a une période où tu t’ennuies en fin de partie.

----------


## space_mammouth

Merci pour ces indications. Si la fin de partie est seulement un écran de score en 2500, va falloir se motiver pour y arriver..
Mais il y a un problème d'équilibrage de la progression des techs/ tradition dans ce jeu, non ? 
Dans les réglages de partie, il me semble que, par défaut, la fin de partie est fixée à 2500. Là, dans ma partie, tout est plié sans avoir bourriné sur la science et l'unité en 2400. Maintenant ma partie perd beaucoup de saveur pour les 100 dernières années, parce que, pour moi, ce qui donne de l'intérêt à une partie, c'est la progression technologique (nouvelles unités, nouveaux batiments etc..).
C'est moins rapide dans les difficultés plus élevés ? J'ai laissé celle par défaut comme c'était ma première partie. Peut être aussi que l'équilibrage est fait en fonction de DLC que je n'ai pas et qui ajoute un paquet des techs ?

----------


## Vhipata

Pour les puissances endormies (qui ne sont pas les crises de fin de partie, on parle bien des fallen empire je présume), tu peux aussi prendre le parti d'aller les réveiller par toi-même pour ajouter un peu de piment en attendant les crises de fin de partie, même si à ce stade tu devrais sans doute les affronter sans trop de difficultés

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Même expérience, space mammouth. Vers 2400 je suis arrivé à un point où je peux faire ce que je veux. Du coup j'ai arrêté là ma partie.

----------


## Neihaart

> Je perds aussi en efficacité de micro-management économique pendant les guerres, mais je trouve ça plutôt sympa que de me concentrer plus sur la politique extérieure puisse être une cause de désordre économique au sein de mon empire.


Ouais ça moi aussi, et de manière générale j'aime bien faire le ping-pong entre les deux, passer d'une guerre à un moment de stabilisation de mon empire. D'ailleurs je ne veux pas tout automatiser, mais là ça commençait à faire beaucoup pour moi ^^
Et là je ne mangeais personne, je souhaitais inculquer les bienfaits de la démocratie à la galaxie  ::ninja:: 
Et c'est vrai que je joue parfois en multi avec des copains, dans ce cas effectivement je limite un peu les pauses pour gestion, ça se passe sans trop de soucis jusqu'à une quinzaine de planètes, c'est plus délicat à 39 :D




> Merci pour ces indications. Si la fin de partie est seulement un écran de score en 2500, va falloir se motiver pour y arriver..
> Mais il y a un problème d'équilibrage de la progression des techs/ tradition dans ce jeu, non ? 
> Dans les réglages de partie, il me semble que, par défaut, la fin de partie est fixée à 2500. Là, dans ma partie, tout est plié sans avoir bourriné sur la science et l'unité en 2400. Maintenant ma partie perd beaucoup de saveur pour les 100 dernières années, parce que, pour moi, ce qui donne de l'intérêt à une partie, c'est la progression technologique (nouvelles unités, nouveaux batiments etc..).
> C'est moins rapide dans les difficultés plus élevés ? J'ai laissé celle par défaut comme c'était ma première partie. Peut être aussi que l'équilibrage est fait en fonction de DLC que je n'ai pas et qui ajoute un paquet des techs ?


Les DLC vont pas changer grand-chose non, par contre j'appuie fortement vv221, depuis un moment j'ai avancé la date de fin de 50 ou 100 ans je sais plus trop. En fait c'est à partir de cette date de fin que l'event final peut se déclencher, y a un jet de dés chaque année avec divers paramètres pour savoir si ça démarre ou non, et ça peut être long. En avançant la date de fin, bah déjà tu raccourcis la période possiblement un peu chiante aux alentours de 1400 si tu as déjà soumis tout le monde, et ça oblige à prendre en compte la menace à un moment où tu peux être moins prêt. Après l'écran de fin en 2500, j'crois que je l'ai vu qu'une fois, et encore c'était par principe  ::happy2:: 
Dans les difficultés élevés, c'est surtout que l'IA cheat suffisamment pour qu'il soit plus difficile de lui rouler dessus au début. C'est pas inintéressant, mais si manque de bol tu te retrouves coincés entre deux essaims dévoreur d'entrée de jeu, c'est souvent une fin de partie en bonne et due forme. Par contre ça force aussi souvent un jouer un peu différemment, il est beaucoup plus compliqué de passer 80 ans avec ses 3 corvettes du début.

----------


## space_mammouth

> Pour les puissances endormies (qui ne sont pas les crises de fin de partie, on parle bien des fallen empire je présume), tu peux aussi prendre le parti d'aller les réveiller par toi-même pour ajouter un peu de piment en attendant les crises de fin de partie, même si à ce stade tu devrais sans doute les affronter sans trop de difficultés


Y a aussi une race surpuissante et super avancée sur un petit système de ma map mais elle n'est pas active dans la partie. Elle est marquée comme "observatrice", elle n'intervient dans rien dans la diplomatie, les guerres. J'irai bien m'y frotter mais ce qui me freine, c'est que j'ai bouclé les techs mais il est encore indiqué qu'ils ont un avance technologique importante, alors que je n'ai plus aucune marge de progression.

----------


## Volcano

Si cette race est désignée comme "enigmatic observer" alors c'est bien un Empire Déchu (Fallen Empire).

----------


## space_mammouth

> Les DLC vont pas changer grand-chose non, par contre j'appuie fortement vv221, depuis un moment j'ai avancé la date de fin de 50 ou 100 ans je sais plus trop. En fait c'est à partir de cette date de fin que l'event final peut se déclencher, y a un jet de dés chaque année avec divers paramètres pour savoir si ça démarre ou non, et ça peut être long. En avançant la date de fin, bah déjà tu raccourcis la période possiblement un peu chiante aux alentours de 1400 si tu as déjà soumis tout le monde, et ça oblige à prendre en compte la menace à un moment où tu peux être moins prêt. Après l'écran de fin en 2500, j'crois que je l'ai vu qu'une fois, et encore c'était par principe


Je ferai ça si je relance une partie un jour. Mais j'avoue que ces dizaines d'heures passées pour en arriver à travailler mon empire pour arriver à un tel ennui, ça me dissuade un peu. Pour un habitué des 4x, l'absence de conditions de victoire est problématique.
En plus, le fait de pouvoir finir toutes les traditions casse complètement le roleplay. J'ai quand même grogné quand j'en suis arrivé à attaquer l'arbre harmonie et diplomatie avec mes renards xénophobes/ militaristes.  ::):

----------


## Vhipata

J'ai peur de dire une bêtise car ma dernière partie date un peu, mais les Empires Observateurs sont relativement passifs. Je ne veux pas spoiler les différents évènements, parce que c'est ce qui rend le jeu aussi agréable, mais tu as toujours moyen d'aller les contrarier. Ces empires ont des technologies particulières, il faut quand même être sûr que ta flotte/celle de ta fédération sera prête à les affronter. 
Dans le wiki il y a une liste des Fallen Empires (avec spoiler si vous débutez, donc) : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Fallen_empire et dans ton cas, les Observateurs Enigmatiques je suppose, ce qui les réveille seraient "Only Insults and Rivalry"

----------


## space_mammouth

> Si cette race est désignée comme "enigmatic observer" alors c'est bien un Empire Déchu (Fallen Empire).


Oui c'est ça, je peux simplement leur déclarer la guerre.

----------


## Neihaart

C'est un empire déchu. Effectivement si il n'y a pas l'event d'éveil, ils ne font pas grand-chose, si ce n'est de temps en temps te demander un truc ou t'empêcher de coloniser une planète. Ils m'ont aussi déjà sauvé les miches lors d'une crise de fin de partie. Après si tu finiras par les rattraper en tech à force de boucler les infinies, elles comptent.

----------


## thedep

Tu peux les attaquer et lancer des enquêtes sur les débris des batailles. Ça te donne de nouvelles technologies à rechercher.

----------


## Hippolyte

Je up car j'ai une nouvelle question, et le wiki n'est pas clair.
J'ai mené une guerre contre un voisin, et j'ai plusieurs revendications sur ses systèmes. J'occupe les systèmes revendiquées, puis j'avance "plus loin" et je défonce ses armées. Il demande la paix, j'accepte et je ne récupère qu'un seul système parmi tout ceux sur lesquels j'avais une revendication. Je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait ?
Aucun système colonisé dans le lot, doc ce n'est pas une histoire de planète non envahie.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Je up car j'ai une nouvelle question, et le wiki n'est pas clair.
> J'ai mené une guerre contre un voisin, et j'ai plusieurs revendications sur ses systèmes. J'occupe les systèmes revendiquées, puis j'avance "plus loin" et je défonce ses armées. Il demande la paix, j'accepte et je ne récupère qu'un seul système parmi tout ceux sur lesquels j'avais une revendication. Je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait ?
> Aucun système colonisé dans le lot, doc ce n'est pas une histoire de planète non envahie.


Je ne connais pas bien Stellaris mais je pense que c'est la même que dans les autres jeux Paradox. Tu as accepté la paix de l'IA, qui a seulement cédé qu'un système probablement. Si tu avais fait la demande toi-même, tu aurais pu faire des demandes et voir si ça passait au score.

----------


## Munshine

> Je up car j'ai une nouvelle question, et le wiki n'est pas clair.
> J'ai mené une guerre contre un voisin, et j'ai plusieurs revendications sur ses systèmes. J'occupe les systèmes revendiquées, puis j'avance "plus loin" et je défonce ses armées. Il demande la paix, j'accepte et je ne récupère qu'un seul système parmi tout ceux sur lesquels j'avais une revendication. Je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait ?
> Aucun système colonisé dans le lot, doc ce n'est pas une histoire de planète non envahie.





> Status Quo means that the war has reached a point where neither side is able to score a decisive victory against the other or all wargoals have been achieved decisively before any major battles took place, and both sides agree to cease hostilities and settle for whatever gains or losses they have acquired/suffered. Under a Status Quo peace,* all fully occupied systems claimed by a belligerent empire are ceded to the belligerent with the strongest Claim*. In the case of a tie, whoever has the oldest claim on the system is considered the stronger claimant. In addition both sides must keep their borders open towards each other for 10 years. Since AI won't surrender to a Total War, they can end only in Status Quo or the destruction of one empire. Status Quo can be enforced by any side as soon as 24 months passed since the opposing side reached 100% War Exhaustion and if both sides reach 100% War Exhaustion the Status Quo is enforced automatically after 24 months.


Effectivement c'est bizarre. Tu es sur que ces systèmes étaient entièrement occupés ?

----------


## Hippolyte

Yep, sûr et certain.

Après avoir regardé la map, je vois une autre piste : mon ennemi avait un allié, et j'en avais un aussi (nous sommes tout deux dans une fédération). Nos deux alliés sont à l'opposés l'un de l'autre, sauf que mon allié a des bouts de territoire DANS le territoire de l'allié de mon ennemi. Alors est-ce que sont des gains lors de cette guerre, ou un vestige de quand c'était un empire maraudeur (mon allié est le descendant moins heureux du grand Khan). Je ne sais pas si les alliés ont pu jouer dans cette victoire bizarre.
Parce que ça m'a bien dit que je gagnais, et je faisais bien une guerre de conquête.

----------


## Munshine

> Yep, sûr et certain.
> 
> Après avoir regardé la map, je vois une autre piste : mon ennemi avait un allié, et j'en avais un aussi (nous sommes tout deux dans une fédération). Nos deux alliés sont à l'opposés l'un de l'autre, sauf que mon allié a des bouts de territoire DANS le territoire de l'allié de mon ennemi. Alors est-ce que sont des gains lors de cette guerre, ou un vestige de quand c'était un empire maraudeur (mon allié est le descendant moins heureux du grand Khan). Je ne sais pas si les alliés ont pu jouer dans cette victoire bizarre.
> Parce que ça m'a bien dit que je gagnais, et je faisais bien une guerre de conquête.





> While Casus Belli and Wargoals represent the purpose of a war, claims represent territorial ambitions—the systems which will be controlled by the victor. Which systems can be claimed depends on an empire's War Philosophy policy, *with the Unrestricted Warfare philosophy allowing for the claiming of any system not owned by a fellow Federation member*. *It is possible to claim the same system multiple times to gain a stronger claim on it, which can outbid the competing claims of allies when going to war together*. If multiple empires have equal-strength claims on a system the oldest claim is considered the strongest. In general claims are expensive in the early game and become less so later on to allow for more decisive wars to be fought. Claims cannot be rescinded while at war.


C'est possible. Si ces systèmes ont été revendiqués plusieurs fois, ils peuvent être cédés à celui qui les a le plus revendiqués.

----------


## Hippolyte

Yep, mais pour le coup les systèmes que je revendiquais sont bien restés à mon ennemi, mon allié n'y a pas touché. Mais je me demandais si il n'y avait pas un seuil de territoires prenables. Bien que je pense que ces territoires à "l'autre bout du monde" viennent du moment où les maraudeurs avaient été unifiés.

Edit : Je préparais mon "retour", et alors que je masse mes troupes, un empire déchu vient me de me dire : "hop hop, pas de guerre d’agression pendant 20ans sinon on vient t'apprendre la vie!".
Bon, tant pis on va faire autre chose..  ::ninja::

----------


## Topiko

> Je up car j'ai une nouvelle question, et le wiki n'est pas clair.
> J'ai mené une guerre contre un voisin, et j'ai plusieurs revendications sur ses systèmes. J'occupe les systèmes revendiquées, puis j'avance "plus loin" et je défonce ses armées. Il demande la paix, j'accepte et je ne récupère qu'un seul système parmi tout ceux sur lesquels j'avais une revendication. Je ne comprends pas comment ça se fait ?
> Aucun système colonisé dans le lot, doc ce n'est pas une histoire de planète non envahie.


Il est possible qu'il t'ait proposé la paix avec ses conditions. Si tu veux obtenir toutes tes revendications il faut amener l'ennemi à 100% de lassitude de guerre en occupant tous les secteurs + planètes de tes revendications, et en lui imposant ton but de guerre avec tes conditions au moment de faire la paix. Les conditions de paix au milieu sont souvent comme "couper la poire en deux" entre ton but de guerre à toi et le sien, pondéré par les deux lassitudes de guerre au moment de déclarer la paix. 
Il faut être vigilant à ne pas revendiquer la moitié de l'univers d'un coup, les guerres sont interminables après sinon car la lassitude est maxer lorsque toutes les revendications sont comblées. Et pour faire monter sa lassitude de guerre en flèche ça vaut le coup d'exploser toute sa flotte aussi.

----------


## iHateWin

Coucou les canards !

Je viens de redémarrer une partie après une grosse grosse pause et effectivement il s'est indéniablement bonifié.
Je n'ai pas megacorp ni federation.
Je verai plus tard si ca en vaut le coup.

Un vrai plaisir !

Je viens de passer l'année 2300 avec mes robots serviteurs dévoués.
Nous protégeons l'espèce humaine contre elle même et les aliens agressifs.

Bon il faut dire que j'ai eut de la chance j'ai démarré dans un coin peu dense et avec des empires vraiment cool à mes frontières genre une federation du commerce, un constructeur de federation, et un empire xenophile.

Du coup, j'ai pu m'étendre et developper mon économie sans avoir a créer de grosses flottes et stations couteuses.

Mais j'aurai peut être du augmenter la difficulté car la en 1300 les empires Ia s'effondrent (je suis en capitaine avec le glavius mod).
Ils sont tous devenus pathétiques et certains rares inferieurs.

Je viens de raser un empire maraudeur a côté de chez moi et de me faire 2 leviathans.

Le truc c'est que niveau role play je ne me vois pas envahir mes gentils voisins (je suis un robot protecteur de la vie et de la paix après tout) donc j'ai peur de m'ennuyer ^^
Bon je vais probablement aller casser la margoulette d'un empire robot genocidaire qui sévit de l'autre côté de la galaxie et est le seul qui tiens encore la route niveau flotte (et commence a bien blober).

Et puis je vais essayer de pousser jusqu'à la crise de fin de partie pour voir si j'arrive à quelque chose.

Mais bref quelle aventure mes amos poir l'instant je me suis éclaté!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 177 : Remaniement des édits :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ework.1384129/

Journal de dev n° 178 : Amélioration au niveau des fédérations et un début de système d'événements fédéraux :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-more.1387243/

----------


## iHateWin

Dites les coins coins c'est moi ou les jobs de bureaucrate et coordinateur pour les robots c'est completement pété?

Je veux dire on s'en tappe de la sur expansion maintenant en fait ?
Je trouvais la mecanique sympa mais la en fait elle n'a plus aucun sens.

Faut s'étendre comme un porc et prendre un max de planete pour poser des bureaucrates ou coordo et hop t'es un empire géant sans jamais dépasser ta limite administrative...  ::(:

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Pété je dirais pas ça. Déjà parce que comme tout les styles de jeu ont maintenant un moyen de la contrer: la subir même un peu (et pas ses voisins) à un effet notable (avant c'était le différentiel de pénalité qui comptait). Et puis c'est quand même plus clair à lire maintenant. Aussi voir qu'avec le nouveau fonctionnement de l’économie, on a pas des surplus de fou et ces boulots de bureaucrate amènent pas mal de coûts cachés. Cela coûte de la main d’œuvre, ils produisent rien d'autres, coûtent des cristaux et des biens de consommation (et la mise en œuvre de toute la chaine de prod en amont). En plus, comme cela n'impacte que peu les mini-empires techno-militaires (qui préparaient l'invasion de la galaxie pour quand la sur-extension aurait plus d'impact notable) cela rééquilibre un peu les choses avec les empires "normaux" qui grandissent peu à peu au cours de la partie. 

Après, je suis d'accord: ils sont actuellement trop efficace. C'est con parce que cela réduit l'intérêt des options de jeu (civics, trait d'espèce, vassaux...) qui jouent dessus et qu'on arrive maintenant un peu trop vite aux tech de fin (je joue avec un cran de plus dans les réglages de la partie maintenant). Ça mérite un ré-équilibrage pour retrouver la sensation de pesanteur sur les très gros empires . En vrac, une diminution de la production de base, des sûr-cout par tête/planète/secteur au delà de certains seuils, un surcoût suivant le classement ou pour certains type de classes sociales (un mec avec un niveau de vie utopique ça doit demander plus de paperasse qu'un droide domestique non?)/emplois voir peut être des options qui coûterait des points d’administratifs (certains edits par exemple)...

Mais au final, je préfère quand même la version actuelle qui ne demande qu'a être améliorée.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 179 : 4ème anniversaire de Stellaris et des infos sur la mise à jour gratuite 2.7 "Wells" qui sera disponible le 12 mai :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1388636/

----------


## burton

Beaucoup de changements. Dommage que ça ne sorte pas aujourd'hui, j'avais prévu de recommencer une partie pendant ce long WE

----------


## Munshine

Je l'avais complètement loupé mais Akwartz, l'ancien journaliste de Gamekult Dr Chocapic, avait donné son avis sur le DLC Federations.
C'est un gros joueur de Stellaris depuis la sortie du jeu donc ses vidéos dessus sont toujours intéressantes.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Une petite vidéo pour le quatrième anniversaire :

----------


## reebob

Ils ont fait un stream avec le nouveau patch des 4 ans : 

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/618576582

----------


## Tiax

Exploit assez dingue sur la dernière version, on peut acheter de l'énergie avec de l'énergie au marché. En réalisant un bénéfice, bien entendu.  ::XD::

----------


## Ixarys

> Exploit assez dingue sur la dernière version, on peut acheter de l'énergie avec de l'énergie au marché. En réalisant un bénéfice, bien entendu.


Et on appellera ça... Le capitalisme !  ::ninja::

----------


## Baptastro

Coin,

J'viens de me mettre à Stellaris, et comment ait-je pu passer à côté d'une telle merveille toutes ces années  ::wub:: 

Tout s'passe bien à part une chose: comment peut-on augmenter la capacité à s’étendre, l'empire sprawl ? Car dans les 2/3 parties test que j'ai fait, j'arrivais toujours à un point où je pouvais plus m'étendre sans prendre de gros malus, mais mes voisins eux continuait de s'étendre à l'infini  ::sad::

----------


## ouk

> Coin,
> 
> J'viens de me mettre à Stellaris, et comment ait-je pu passer à côté d'une telle merveille toutes ces années 
> 
> Tout s'passe bien à part une chose: comment peut-on augmenter la capacité à s’étendre, l'empire sprawl ? Car dans les 2/3 parties test que j'ai fait, j'arrivais toujours à un point où je pouvais plus m'étendre sans prendre de gros malus, mais mes voisins eux continuait de s'étendre à l'infini


Il y a une ressource qui s'appelle "Administration" et qui se récupère en construisant le bâtiment correspondant. Plus ton score est élevé, plus tu peux gérer un grand empire sans malus.

----------


## Baptastro

Oh mince je l'avais pas vu! Merci!  :;):

----------


## Nelfe

Dans tous les cas tu dépasseras de beaucoup ta capacité administrative, c'est impossible de rester en dessous (sauf à ne pas s'étendre of course). Mais passé un stade, tu crouleras tellement sous l'énergie et tu auras tellement de science que le malus d'Empire Sprawl sera anecdotique.

----------


## Hippolyte

Avec les planètes bureaucratiques, ça se fait sans soucis. Dans ma partie actuelle, en 2375, je suis bien en dessous de ma capacité administrative tout en étant le plus gros empire de la map. (Après, est-ce que c'est opti ou aurais-je gagner à faire d'autres planètes spécialisées, j'en sais trop rien).
Mais c'est un équilibre qui ne vient pas tout de suite, au début tu franchiras allégrement cette limite, oui.

----------


## Nols

> Dans tous les cas tu dépasseras de beaucoup ta capacité administrative, c'est impossible de rester en dessous (sauf à ne pas s'étendre of course). Mais passé un stade, tu crouleras tellement sous l'énergie et tu auras tellement de science que le malus d'Empire Sprawl sera anecdotique.


Non plus maintenant, ce qui entraine une accélération de la recherche. Genre finir l'arbre techno avant 2375.

----------


## Baptastro

Merci pour tout ces conseils  :^_^:

----------


## Dyce

Pour info, un chan Discord Canards dédié (pour le moment) aux jeu Paradox a été mis en route 

https://discord.gg/zPHJnTb

----------


## alphacentor

Salut les canards !

Je viens de me mettre à stellaris (j'ai pris tous les DLC). Etant un gros joueur de base de Endless space, ça change ! Je suis plutôt épaté de la manière dont le jeu se comporte avec à la base une race totalement customisé sur des choix.

Le jeu est vraiment prenant et je suis épaté par la manière dont il s'adapte. Par contre voilà je voulais faire une race un peu austère et exclusive et... Je me retrouve en quelques sorte à jouer la Corée du nord (outchhh), malgré mes efforts pour redresser la barre c'est de pire en pire... Pour résumer ma partie, les autres empires me détestent dès qu'ils me parlent la première foi  ::'(:  (je me suis aperçu trop tard que c'est réglable, mais du coup mes choix de réponses allaient de "gros connard" à "enfoiré"  ::O: ), à la mort de notre empereur certaines planètes se sont révoltées, j'ai voulu intégrer une faction au gouvernement pour "adoucir" sauf que je n'avais pas vu qu'ils étaient religieux extrémiste et... C'est encore pire ! J'ai voulu reprendre les planètes par la force mais ça c'est mal passé.

Bref j'en suis à attendre la mort coincé entre deux énormes empires ultra-armées  ::rolleyes:: , j'hésite à terminer la partie en apothéose en déclenchant une guerre pour en finir. Ca m'a permis de tester les mécanismes de base.

Par conte je suis par contre perplexe sur le système d'évolution des technologies. Etant habitué à celui de endless 2, dans le quel on voit/prévois un peu vers quoi on s'oriente, là j'ai due louper quelques chose, il n'y a pas d'arbre dans le jeu ? Je suis un peu déconcerté par l'interface du jeu et la logique MAIS ce n'est pas une critique, car à côté finalement endless nous drive un peu trop... Là c'est fouilli mais surtout fourni et j'adore. Je trouve plein de sous menus, des trésors de gestion.

Du coup j'ai trois questions :
1) Pour les technologies si j'ai bien compris on a trois domaines, et on nous propose trois recherches dans chacun. Mais par exemple, je ne trouve pas ou je n'ai pas en proposition la technologie nécessaire qui permettrait de faire passer mes avant postes au tiers 3, c'est une compétence d’ingénieurie il me semble. Comment fait-on pour anticiper le développement ?
2) Quelle est la "bonne méthode" pour la gestion des personnalités. Faut il passer du temps à les déplacer/replacer en fonction de leurs traits, ou est-ce qu'il vaut mieux les laisser toute leur vie à leur poste en faisant un bon choix au début ?
3) Est-ce qu'il existe un endroit ou on a une sorte de story-board ou chronologie des événements passés ? Savoir quelles anciens personnalités sont mortes et quand, les événements marquants de notre civilisation etc...

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Salut alphacentor.

Je vais essayer de répondre à tes questions :

1) Non pas d'arbre de techno. Il y a bien trois domaines principaux qui chacun te donne le choix entre plusieurs technologies aléatoirement parmi celles disponibles. C'est une des particularité de Stellaris. 
Au début tu as le choix entre 3 technos par domaine, cependant il est possible d'augmenter ce nombre (via des technos, des atouts d'unités, via une fédération de recherche (DLC Federation), etc...)
A noter que certaines technologies vont déverrouiller un groupe de technologies (il y a une petite icône) et qu'il y a des niveaux de rareté dans les technologies (les violettes sont rares, les rouges sont... je te laisse la surprise).
Tu peux débloquer des technologies qui seront toujours disponibles parmi le pool de techno à rechercher (via l'analyse d'anomalies, par exemple)  
Ou obtenir des avancées de technologie (tu obtiens des points de recherches directement sur cette techno, c-a-dire qu'elle est déjà commencée), quand une technologie est commencée elle restera toujours disponible dans le pool des technos à rechercher. 
(via l'analyse d'anomalies, analyse de débris, etc...) 
Donc pour résumé, le pool de technologie est composé de :
- 3 + x technos aléatoires parmi les disponibles
- les technos déverrouillées
- les technos déjà commencées

2) Personnellement j'essai de bien les placer au début en fonction de leurs traits pour ne pas avoir à trop les gérer. Mais il arrive parfois que je les échanges lorsqu'une Personnalité obtient un nouveau trait intéressant pour un autre poste (ou handicapant dans ce qu'il était en train de faire).

3) Non pas à ma connaissance. Ceci dit cela existe dans Crusader Kings 2. Peut-être qu'un jour ce sera ajouté.

----------


## alphacentor

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses.

Ah oui, il y a un aspect aléatoire au technologie proposées ? Ca c'est vraiment original, c'est la garantie qu'aucune partie ne se ressemblera. A force d'avoir pas mal joué à Endless je finissais par reprendre souvent le même chemin quand on en a trouvé un efficace sur les races.

Du coup sur ma partie, j'attendais la technologie qui m'aurait permise de passer en tiers 3 mes stations et de pouvoir ajouter le nécessaire pour augmenter la taille de ma flotte. Je n'ai peut être pas la bonne approche du jeu : en réalité est-ce qu'il ne faut pas ne pas hésiter parfois à dépasser les quotas (en influence, en flotte, en bâtiment) et compenser via... Le reste (une surproduction, les marcher etc).

Sinon... On pourrait passer toute une partie à ne pas oser augmenter sa flotte et le jour ou la guerre arrive  ::blink::

----------


## Nelfe

Effectivement il y a un certain aspect aléatoire sur les technologies proposées, ce qui évite de prendre le même chemin à chaque partie.

----------


## Volcano

> 1) Non pas d'arbre de techno. Il y a bien trois domaines principaux qui chacun te donne le choix entre plusieurs technologies aléatoirement parmi celles disponibles. C'est une des particularité de Stellaris.


Si, il y a bien un arbre technologique, mais le joueur n'a pas de visibilité directe sur lui. 

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/T...he_card_system

----------


## gorguth

Les technos sont aléatoires, mais seront orientées selon la spéc du chercheur.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Si, il y a bien un arbre technologique, mais le joueur n'a pas de visibilité directe sur lui. 
> 
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/T...he_card_system


Du coup ça revient un peu au même non ?

----------


## vv221

Côté technologie, le wiki donné en lien plus haut peut énormément aider.

Pour prendre l’exemple de la technologie _Star Fortress_, sur la page des technos d’ingénierie, dans la colonne _Weight & Modifiers_ :



> 10x if a neighbor has the tech.
>     5x with at least 3 Starholds.
>     4x if year is >2270.
>     3x if year is >2265.
>     2x if year is >2260.
>     1.25x if scientist expertise is Voidcraft.
>     1.25x if adopted Supremacy tradition tree.
>     0.1x if year is <2250.


On peut voir ici que la priorité pour débloquer cette technologie est d’avoir déjà trois avant postes améliorés en _Starhold_.
Parmi les autres variables facilement contrôlables par le joueur, il est intéressant d’utiliser un scientifique avec la spécialité _Voidcraft_ assigné à la recherche en ingénierie, et d’avoir débloqué l’arbre de traditions _Supremacy_.

Ah, et comme il s’agit bien d’un arbre, il faut bien sûr avoir déjà recherché le pré-requis, _Starhold_.

----------


## alphacentor

Ok ! Merci pour vos informations. C'est un peu plus compliqué que Endless space là dessus, bien pensé cette histoire de facteur de chance d'avoir les technos... Ils ont aussi ajouté un X10 en chance si un voisin sur pas mal de technos... Ca doit éviter le gros déséquilibre en partie lié à la chance j'imagine.

Je me régale avec ce jeu  ::P:

----------


## vv221

> Ils ont aussi ajouté un X10 en chance si un voisin sur pas mal de technos... Ca doit éviter le gros déséquilibre en partie lié à la chance j'imagine.


Entre ça et la rétro-ingénierie sur les épaves des vaisseaux ennemis abattus, il y a moyen de monter un empire qui fait le gros de ses avancées scientifiques à coup de missiles plutôt que dans des labos  :Cigare:

----------


## jilbi

Yo, j'ai repris stellaris*, je tente un empire "hive mind terravore" pour voir (basiquement les tyranids) et du coup j'ai une question: j'ai dans mon empire 3/4 planetes à 20% d'habitabilité. ça vaut le coup de les coloniser pour les devorer ensuite et les evacuer ? ou je dois reserver ça aux planétes "conquises" ? 


*j'ai juste utopia et apocalypse en dlc, donc pas de lithoid

----------


## vv221

> Yo, j'ai repris stellaris*, je tente un empire "hive mind terravore" (…) *j'ai juste utopia et apocalypse en dlc, donc pas de lithoid


_Devouring Swarm_ plutôt que _Terravore_ dans ce cas, non ? Vu que _Terravore_ est justement la variante réservée aux Lithoïdes.
Auquel cas tu ne manges que les aliens, pas les planètes, donc aucun intérêt à coloniser des planètes peu habitables en début de partie.

----------


## jilbi

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa, la distinction est importante en effet :D Du coup c'est pour manger les pops des planétes conquises ?

----------


## narakis

Le seul soucis de ce jeu pour moi reste vraiment l'ia, même en modant (même si c'est mieux).

 Maintenant que je connait bien le jeu, mes parties finissent toutes en gros en 2300 maxi, après je suis tellement en avance sur les autres ia que je peux rouler sur tout le reste si l'envie m'en prends. Et plus le temps passe plus ça s'aggrave. 

 Les niveau de difficultés ne changeant rien, ça rends juste le début de partie plus difficile et peut retarder un peu la chose (Et tu peux perdre en début de partie du coups, ça dépends surtout de tes voisin au démarrage et pas vraiment de là façon dont tu joue)

 La critique qu'on faisait au début du jeu n'a toujours pas été résolue en fait, à savoir début de partie fun, milieu/fin de partie super chiant et un soupçon de fun qui revient à la fin lors de la crise de fin partie. (Bon ça peut changer si tu tape te la grey tempest, mais c'est quand même vachement artificiel)

 Si vraiment ils n'y arrivent pas avec les autre empires, qu'ils intègrent des crises interne à notre empire quand on prends trop d'avance je sais pas (Genre la rébellion des ai qui elle pour le coups peut bien te calmer), mais on dirait qu'ils ne sont pas conscient du problème/qui n'arrive pas à le régler ou qu'ils n'en ont rien à battre je ne sais pas.

 J'ai passer de super moment sur le jeu mais là pour l'instant après chaque dlc passé la nouveauté, ça  finit toujours par me lasser en un jour ou deux faute de résistance en face. (Genre fédération le principe est cool, mais je trouve que ça à même réduit la difficulté en fait, ça vient peut-être de mes partie, mais avant souvent j'avais une ou deux fédérations vers le milieu/fin de partie qui pouvait contrôler jusqu’à la moitié de la map, ce n'est plus le cas maintenant).

----------


## alphacentor

J'ai vécu la même chose sur endless space 2, c'est pour ça que je suis sur stellaris en ce moment, mais avec ton retour ça veut dire qu'à terme ça sera la même peut être.

Je pensais que sur ES2 ça venait du faire qu'on finissait pas connaître les astuces des races comme elles ne sont pas tellement customisable. 

En attendant j'ai une autre question sur stellaris, ma première partie j'ai eu rapidement des factions, ce qui permet quand même d'engranger plus de points. Sur ma seconde partie, un siècle a passé et jamais aucune faction n'est apparue, a cause de quoi celà est due ? Le type de gouvernement ? Ma première partie c'était une dictature, la deuxième une oligarchie.

----------


## jilbi

bon ben mon empire de tyrannid fera pas long feu, le fallen empire d'à coté vient de me declarer la guerre oO. Bon, au moins j'aurais le temps de detruire la planete de mon voisin
Du coup, je viens e reussir à occuper son home world, mais pas moyen de purger la pop ou de les manger oO Comment ça marche ?

edit: ok, à priori il faut que je mette les droits de l'espece en indesirable, mais je ne peux pas faire ça oO Ils sont en "full citizenship" et j'ai la pop up qui me dit "we are one". C'est parce que mon ennemi aussi est un "hive mind" ? ça bug ? 
sinon le fallen empire m'a foutu la paix apres ma redition finalement, donc ça va.

edit2: aprés recherche, si, c'est parce que mon ennemi est aussi un hive mind . Du coup merde je me retrouve avec 2 especes hive minds dont l'une est devouring swarm.



> Full Citizenship   Only option to primary species   Only option to Hive-Minded species if empire isHive Mind


https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Species_rights

----------


## narakis

> J'ai vécu la même chose sur endless space 2, c'est pour ça que je suis sur stellaris en ce moment, mais avec ton retour ça veut dire qu'à terme ça sera la même peut être.
> 
> Je pensais que sur ES2 ça venait du faire qu'on finissait pas connaître les astuces des races comme elles ne sont pas tellement customisable.


 Après j'ai quand même passé énormément de temps sur stellaris et vraiment aimé l'expérience, il est blindé de défault mais moi qui toujours plus été intéressé par le côté rp que compétitif dans un 4x je lui trouve pas trops de concurrent. Et j'ai beau râlé mais je revient toujours faire une partie de temps en temps. (Ça demanderait à être travaillé d'avantage et je sais pas si ça déjà été fait par d'autre jeu mais j'aime beaucoup le principe des crises de fin de partie par exemple, faut juste pas hésiter à mettre le curseur très haut, pas bien  grave de perdre à ce moment là de toute façon, il ne se passera plus grand chose après, et puis c'est un remède très efficace contre le lag de fin de partie ::P:  )

 Et une fois que tu seras lassé il reste toujours les mods, même si je déconseil les mod qui rajoutent trop de choses, certain sont très cool sauf que l'ia finit encore plus à la ramasse

 Et il y à des mods qui améliore bien l'ia. Starnet AI  là par exemple ça devient vachement plus dangereux (Je joue desfois avec mais le soucis je trouve c'est que l'ia joue pour "gagner", le rp en prends un coups, tous les empire joue un peu pareils, bon par contre la défaite devient vachement plus envisageable tout d'un coups)

 Mais je viens de voir que le mec qui faisait Glavius AI s'est remis au modding, je vais probablement le re'tester pour ma prochaine partie (Il essaye de d'améliorer les IA mais en les faisant jouer différemment selon leurs étiques, je sais que je le mettait systématiquement à l'époque où il était mis à jours à chaque maj du jeu, et que j'arrivais plus à jouer sans)




> En attendant j'ai une autre question sur stellaris, ma première partie j'ai eu rapidement des factions, ce qui permet quand même d'engranger plus de points. Sur ma seconde partie, un siècle a passé et jamais aucune faction n'est apparue, a cause de quoi celà est due ? Le type de gouvernement ? Ma première partie c'était une dictature, la deuxième une oligarchie.


 Je pencherai pour un bug pour le coups.

----------


## ouk

Comme dit le copain, avec Starnet AI ça devient vachement dur! L'IA est beaucoup moins à la ramasse ce qui évite l'ennui après 2300.

----------


## jilbi

question conne sur les hiveminds et la deviance, je n'ai pas trouvé la reponse sur le net: bon finalement mon histoire s'est arrangée, et oui je ne peux pas purge la nouvelle population car eux aussi sont hivemind, mais ça m'arrange ils m'ouvrent 5 ou 6 planetes à la colonisation
Par contre, comment ça marche la deviance, et c'est quoi les conséquences possibles ? ils sont en full citizenship, j'ai un risque de perdre mon ethic "devouring swarm" ?

----------


## LetoII

> question conne sur les hiveminds et la deviance, je n'ai pas trouvé la reponse sur le net: bon finalement mon histoire s'est arrangée, et oui je ne peux pas purge la nouvelle population car eux aussi sont hivemind, mais ça m'arrange ils m'ouvrent 5 ou 6 planetes à la colonisation
> Par contre, comment ça marche la deviance, et c'est quoi les conséquences possibles ? ils sont en full citizenship, j'ai un risque de perdre mon ethic "devouring swarm" ?


La deviance va influer sur la piraterie dans l'empire et l'éventuelle apparition de flottes pirates. Aucun risque de perdre une éthique quand on joue hive mind.

----------


## jilbi

ha cool, ça me rassure merci. Du coup je m'en vais manger mon deuxieme empire

----------


## vv221

> Du coup je m'en vais manger mon deuxieme empire


Stellaris  ::XD:: 

Ma première tentative avec une _Devouring Swarm_ s’est achevé par une défaite quand *la totalité* de la galaxie, divisée en deux grandes fédérations, m’a déclaré la guerre dans les années ~2300. Mais c’était jouissif quand même, c’est très agréable de jouer la menace galactique qui a finalement poussé tous les autres empires à s’allier pour éviter leur destruction.

----------


## IriK

> Stellaris 
> 
> Ma première tentative avec une _Devouring Swarm_ s’est achevé par une défaite quand *la totalité* de la galaxie, divisée en deux grandes fédérations, m’a déclaré la guerre dans les années ~2300. Mais c’était jouissif quand même, c’est très agréable de jouer la menace galactique qui a finalement poussé tous les autres empires à s’allier pour éviter leur destruction.


Ce qui est plus chiant c'est qu'il n'y a pas la même réaction des ia face aux catastrophes de fin de partie  ::ninja::

----------


## jilbi

Voila.  Là j'ai pu jouer les _bully_ sur 2 de mes voisins. J'ai rush les bonnes techno et la recherche, du coup tous les 10 ans je fais un raid sur leur planetes pour leurs voler toutes leur POP
Et du coup c'est la routine ~~ J'ai 500 en empire sprawl, c'est la fête au micromanagement. Là je vais tenter un truc: passer par une stargate qu'un gus à reactiver et que j'ai capturé, et mettre le boxon de l'autre coté de la map.

----------


## alphacentor

J'aurais besoin de conseils... Sur ma première partie j'arrive à 2300 ans et... Je ne sais plus vraiment quoi y faire  ::sad:: 

En gros toutes les civilisations ont conquises les étoiles accessibles, je suis en fédération avec deux civilisations qui me bordent à gauche et à droite la mienne (en gros je suis en étaux entre elles, bien pour ne pas subir d'attaques des autres, mais naze pour d'autres expansions ou des interactions avec d'autres). 

Mon empire a aussi une "poche" isolée au milieu de l'empire qui me borde à gauche. J'aimerais réunir les deux parties de mon empire mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre... Les conquérir ou les intégrer... Compliqué puisqu'on est "potes". Je suis bien supérieur à eux au niveau des flottes mais équivalent niveau techno/commerce. J'ai tenté de leur imposer une vassalisation mais il me faudrait une quantité énorme de faveurs pour qu'ils acceptent.

Je pourrais très bien essayer de les faire sortir de notre fédération ou quitter ma fédération pour pouvoir les attaquer, mais je pense que le troisième empire ne va pas aimer... Ce troisième empire est supérieur à moi côté flottes justement et je veux éviter de me retrouver pris en étaux dans un conflit avec mes deux alliés.

Bref ! Avez vous des conseils ou des idées sur comment je pourrais jouer la chose ? Quel genre de manigances peut-on mettre en oeuvre pour pourrir un empire allié et le déstabiliser.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'impact concrètement les accord technologiques /  commerciaux etc, je ne vois pas l'impact concret sur mon empire.

Autre idée que j'ai eu, déclencher un conflit avec l'empire qui borde cette civilisation à l'opposé de la mienne (ça ne devrait pas être difficile car cette civilisation déteste nos trois empires). Comme en fédération on a un accord d'entre aide défensive, je me dis que cette guerre impactera surtout l'empire que j'aimerais conquérir et qu'ils seraient peut être plus ouverts à une vassalisation ensuite.

Ca comporte le risque par contre que ce futur ennemie devienne plus puissant est prenne ce que je veux.

----------


## vv221

> Autre idée que j'ai eu, déclencher un conflit avec l'empire qui borde cette civilisation à l'opposé de la mienne (ça ne devrait pas être difficile car cette civilisation déteste nos trois empires). Comme en fédération on a un accord d'entre aide défensive, je me dis que cette guerre impactera surtout l'empire que j'aimerais conquérir et qu'ils seraient peut être plus ouverts à une vassalisation ensuite.


C’est fourbe, et ça peut se retourner contre toi… Ça me semble donc être le meilleur choix pour redynamiser la partie  :;):

----------


## silence

> C’est fourbe [...]


C'est beau même ! Vas y et fais nous un AAR.  :Mellow2:

----------


## alphacentor

Ahah, allez si ça vous fait plaisir  ::):  ! Ca a donné un résultat un peu inattendu mais qui me va très bien.

Pour resituer le contexte, nous sommes les Krug (oui les méchants de Dungeon siege legend of arana, bien ils ont gagné et vivent en harmonie avec leur… Esclaves humains). 



On a rapidement rencontré et « sympathisé » avec nos voisins de gauches, les Istrans (l'épie de maïs), qui nous gonflent à passer des pactes avec tout et n’importe qui… Et nos voisins de droite, les xandraees (le poing), qui au départ était une société ultra guerrière et… Qui ne fait plus rien de spécial depuis un siècle.

Nous voilà en fédération avec ces deux là depuis 50 ans et il ne se passe pas grand-chose, pire les Istrans ont évolués de sorte qu’ils coupent mon empire en deux.
Du coup j’ai tenté de mettre en place la stratégie dont on avait parlé, rentrer en guerre avec l’autre alliance, en visant soit l’empire « dabbax » ou le « caphevad bloc ».



Problème, je n’avais plus que 2 années à la présidence de la fédération. Etape un, je fais voter des cycles de 40 années au lieu de 20 pour la présidence. Ça me laisse un peu de temps pour mon complot. Ensuite je tente de faire passer un engagement de faible à modérer dans la fédé pour pouvoir ensuite faire passer les votes de guerre à la majorité et non plus à l’unanimité.
En vain ! L’un des deux empires bloque toujours. Tant pis, j’essaye de déclarer la guerre à « caphevad bloc », qui nous déteste déjà. Mais pendant 10 ans, les istrans bloquent.

Je commence à désespérer, je relance souvent le vote de guerre, quand arrive un miracle, le caphevad bloc, peut-être lassé que je fasse des revendications à tout va et des déclarations de guerre avortés et que je les insultes, déclare la guerre de lui-même aux istrans ! Parfait !
Avec leur alliance ils passent à l’attaque sur les iztran et moi… Je fais tranquilement le tour par en haut et ruine et occupe tout sur mon passage.
Ça me permet de me rendre compte de la chose suivante : La plupart de mes voisins ont des vaisseaux bien plus avancés que les miens mais en toute petite quantité. Moi j’ai une flotte de paysans mais trois ou quatre fois plus grandes que les autres, avec un peu d’astuce ça passe.



La guerre dure quelques années et très vite la lassitude de guerre prend chez les ennemies, qui demandent un accord de paix à iztran.
Résultat le bloc caphevad éclate, il apparait une nouvelle civilisation et je récupère une partie des systèmes et nous sommes sous un « cessé le feu » pour quelques années. Là ensuite ça se barre en couilles pour mes alliés qu’on perdu par mal de vaisseau sur le front du combat (moi j’en ai perdu 3 pour tout dire).



Les xandraee quittent l’alliance, ils ont intégré des factions pro robotiques et sont devenu une AI (c’est ce qui est marqué quand je les contacts à présent). Ils fondent une nouvelle fédération instantanément avec une autre civilisation AI a l’autre bout de la map.
Dans la foulée les Iztran quittent aussi la fédé (ils n’ont plus aucune armée et le fait de rompre tous les pactes avec nous les ont fait dégringolés dans le classement) et fondent une fédération avec la nouvelle civilisation (qui n’a rien du tout pour ainsi dire). En s’associant avec eux ils sont encore pour 5 années protéger par le pacte de non-agressions mais… Leur temps est compté, j’attends la fin de l’accord, tous mes vaisseaux sont paqués à leur frontière.
Mon plan, je vais essayer de conquérir les systèmes de iztran pour réunir mes deux morceaux d’empire et on verra ensuite. Profitez de la faiblesse caphevad et la nouvelle civilisation pour tenter des trucs. Si je prends procession d’une partie des systèmes de ces empires je devrais être bien placé pour avoir la paix voir peut-être quitter la communauté galactique qui vote des lois que je ne veux pas à longueur de temps.

----------


## IriK

T'est en quelle année ? Attention a préparer la Crise Galactique.

----------


## alphacentor

Pour ma petite histoire j'étais en 2250 approximativement... C'est ma première partie et à vraie dire ne voulant pas me spoiler et me laisser la surprise... Bah j'ai aucune idée de ce qui se passe à la fin  ::rolleyes:: 

donc je serais sans doute pas préparé  ::P: . Là je suis en 2350 j'ai enfin réussi au grès de plusieurs conflits à unifier mon royaume, les Iztran on pratiquement disparus, les caphevac (ceux que j'ai utilité pour affaiblir les Iztran) ce sont réunifiés et sont mes nouveaux emmerdeurs.

il commence à se passer des choses étranges par contre, l'univers à un problème de tempêtes lié à trop de voyages, nos vaisseaux pédalent dans la semoule... Et chez mes voisins une faction de pirates surpuissante est apparue, ils sont VRAIMENT très forts.

J'ai la meilleur flotte du coin, du haut de mes 40K de puissance de feu, je ne suis même pas à 1/3 de la puissance estimée de ces pirates. Ils sont en train de ravager les royaumes voisins. Je surveille chaque batailles en croisant les doigts pour que les voisins vont diminuer leurs forces, pour venir après dans un combat ou j'aurais une chance, mais... Non... J'ai renforcé ma frontière mais ça commence à sérieusement m'inquiéter.

J'imagine que ça fait parti des événements de fin de partie.

----------


## vv221

> Là je suis en 2350 (…) chez mes voisins une faction de pirates surpuissante est apparue, ils sont VRAIMENT très forts.
> 
> (…)
> 
> J'imagine que ça fait parti des événements de fin de partie.


Pas du tout, il te reste encore un bon siècle de jeu avant d’atteindre la "fin de partie"  ::P: 

Le siècle 2300-2400 est souvent celui qui déçoit le plus de joueurs, parce que peu rempli par rapport au début et à la fin de la partie, mais il semblerait bien que pour ta partie il soit plutôt agité, c’est signe que tu n’auras pas le temps de t’ennuyer !

----------


## alphacentor

Ok ! Oui depuis que j'ai déclenché les premiers conflits c'est... Guerre guerre guerre et reguerre tous les 50 ans environ. 

On verra bien ou tous ça nous mène  :^_^: 

L'aspect que je n'ai vraiment pas réussi à maîtriser sur cette première partie c'est l'histoire du conseil galactique. J'ai l'impression de subir toutes leurs lois, je ne suis pas assez fort sur la scène politique ! Je suis juste parvenu une foi à empêcher une loi en usant beaucoup beaucoup de faveurs qu'on me devait.

Ils ont voté une loi pour avoir un trio de tête qui a des avantages, mais je ne vois même pas passer les élections et j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas agire dessus ?

----------


## vv221

> L'aspect que je n'ai vraiment pas réussi à maîtriser sur cette première partie c'est l'histoire du conseil galactique. J'ai l'impression de subir toutes leurs lois, je ne suis pas assez fort sur la scène politique ! Je suis juste parvenu une foi à empêcher une loi en usant beaucoup beaucoup de faveurs qu'on me devait.


Il y a bien trop de choses qui se passent dans une partie de Stellaris pour pouvoir tout contrôler à chaque fois, laisse-les donc s’amuser avec leur conseil galactique pour cette fois-ci. Tu auras bien le temps dans une future partie de prendre le contrôle dudit conseil avec un empire conçu spécifiquement dans ce but  :Cigare:

----------


## alphacentor

Oui je vois, ma race étant plutôt orientée combat, la diplomatie est vite devenue secondaire... Ou le strict minimum pour éviter d'avoir l'univers sur le dos.

Je ne sais pas si je vais continuer longtemps ce jeu, finir tous les soirs à 3h du mat ça pique pour le boulot le lendemain  ::rolleyes:: , ça faisait longtemps qu'un jeu ne m'avait pas autant absorbé.

J'approche les 2400 ans après un siècle de remu-ménage ! La nation de corsaires unifiés a collé la misère à l'un de mes voisins, alors que leur expansion avait atteint ma frontière et que je me préparais à être le prochain... Pouf, mort de leur chef... Tué et remplacé par un chef "plus sympa" qui est devenu un allier ! Les autres n'ont pas aimé que je m'allie avec ceux là (Vraiment pas mon fort la diplomatie). Bon après aucune fédération ne voulait de moi alors désolé si je me suis trouvé des amis à ma mesure  ::lol:: , une fédération hégémonique c'est pratique, dès que je dis guerre les autres crient youpiiiii même si je les envoient à la mort.

C'est un peu mes fremens de dune quoi  :^_^: 

On a découvert une civilisation de robots qui ne vie que dans un seul système sur un anneau... Ils spamment à toutes les civilisation de message en mode "vous êtes un danger pour la galaxie, acceptez notre remède et convertissez vous accepter notre sérum". J'ai l'impression que la conversion en gros c'est de devenir des robots nous aussi. Pour le moment je fais le mort, ils sont loin de chez moi on verra ce que ça donne chez les voisins.

Mon problème à moi ce sont des ethers drakes, qui sont apparus d'un portail (enfin je pense je les ai pas vu venir) et se sont mit à attaquer tout ce qui bouge et manger mes bases. J'en chie à m'en débarrasser car je perd beaucoup de vaisseaux avant de pouvoir les atteindre prêt des soleils. Ca m'a forcé à développer une flotte spécialement pour eux avec beaucoup de bouclier et une bonne rapidité pour pouvoir les tuer.

Ce jeu est vraiment bien foutu, on a trouvé pas mal de technologie et de trucs pour prolonger la vie de nos dirigeants, mais résultats ils développent des aspects négatifs de... Gens qu'ont vécus trop longtemps, il y en a un qui se drogue par ennuie, un autre sénateur est devenu têtu et réfractaire au changement. Notre amiral est devenu parano, des tas de joyeusetés du genre.

Je les ai peut être laissé trop longtemps aux mêmes postes aussi, mais ils y sont bons alors...

Je ne sais pas si c'est un hasard sur ma partie ou toute la finesse de stellaris. Dans endless 2 mes parties allaient toujours vers du mieux jusqu'à devenir un peu ennuyeuse de stabilité, il y avait quelques événements mais pas... Ces effets "malus" que semble mettre en place stellaris et ou chacun de mes choix semblent avoir eu des contres parties avec lesquels je dois composer constamment.

----------


## Arckalypse

Je me suis remis à Stellaris, je n'y avais pas joué depuis la sortie du jeu, j'ai eu un peu de mal à m'y remettre car j'étais plutôt découragé par le nombre de changements mais finalement toutes ces modifications du jeu ont été faites pour le meilleur et je reconnais que le jeu est plus cool et intéressant maintenant.

Le problème c'est que j'ai plus trop le temps de faire ces parties interminables ( Stellaris est ultra lent en comparaison d'autres jeux du genre), donc je cherche à avoir des conseils sur les paramètres de partie que je pourrais mettre pour faire en sorte que le rythme du jeu soit accéléré sans devenir trop relou pour autant.

Je crois pas que la taille de la galaxie impacte le rythme de la partie donc je pensais partir sur une Petite galaxie avec 400 étoiles, 12 IA et 2 Empires déchus (histoire d'avoir un sénat galactique qui ressemble à quelquechose). 
Niveau vitesse technologique je pensais partir sur du x0.5 et diviser par deux aussi le nombre d'années pour une partie (2250 mid game et 2300 end game).

Est ce que ce sont les bons réglages ? Est qu'il y a d'autres réglages à faire pour avoir une partie plus rapide ET équilibrée ?

----------


## Nuka

Je pense que tu as fait l'essentiel. La taille de la galaxie va surtout servir à séparer la partie "exploration" de la gestion d'empire et ne va pas tant influer sur la vitesse du jeu.
J'ai un peu peur que l'événement mid game soit trop rapproché du end game et vous risquez de ne pas être en position de résister au end game si vous êtes encore à panser vos plaies... ou bien tu diminues la menace des crises.
Enfin, tu peux aussi rapprocher la date de fin de partie.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Je pense que tu as fait l'essentiel. La taille de la galaxie va surtout servir à séparer la partie "exploration" de la gestion d'empire et ne va pas tant influer sur la vitesse du jeu.
> J'ai un peu peur que l'événement mid game soit trop rapproché du end game et vous risquez de ne pas être en position de résister au end game si vous êtes encore à panser vos plaies... ou bien tu diminues la menace des crises.
> Enfin, tu peux aussi rapprocher la date de fin de partie.


Le problème c'est qu'on peut accélérer la vitesse de recherche technologique, des édits etc... mais pas la vitesse de croissance de la population (à moins que j'ai loupé un paramètre), du coup ouais je devrais peut être rallonger un peu les dates, sinon je risque d'avoir un déficit de puissance en fin de partie.

Si je fais 2275 midgame / 2350 endgame / 2425 victory year ça te semble mieux ? 

J'économise 75 ans sur la date de fin de partie, c'est déjà pas mal.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Le problème c'est qu'on peut accélérer la vitesse de recherche technologique, des édits etc... mais pas la vitesse de croissance de la population (à moins que j'ai loupé un paramètre), du coup ouais je devrais peut être rallonger un peu les dates, sinon je risque d'avoir un déficit de puissance en fin de partie.
> 
> Si je fais 2275 midgame / 2350 endgame / 2425 victory year ça te semble mieux ? 
> 
> J'économise 75 ans sur la date de fin de partie, c'est déjà pas mal.


Pour la pop tu peux peut-être augmenter le nombre de planète habitable au cas où.

----------


## Nuka

En effet il ne me semble pas que tu puisses changer la vitesse des pops. C'est quelque chose qui est lié aux traits des espèces et aux bâtiments que tu construits. Pour toi (mais les autres espèces n'auront pas ça), tu peux prendre le trait reproducteur qui accélère la vitesse de croissance des pops. Ca aidera un peu.
Les nouvelles dates me paraissent bien.

----------


## Arckalypse

J'ai pris le dlc Utopia + Leviathan et je crois que je viens de trouver mon premier Leviathan, même si ça ressemble plus à un amas d'asteroïde qu'autre chose, toujours est il que je me suis fait défoncer mon vaisseau scientifique sans avoir le temps de piger ce qu'il s'est passé. Donc évidement moi comme un con j’envoie ma flotte pensant tomber sur un petit groupe d'adversaires.... Et donc bien entendu je me suis fait déglinguer toute ma flotte. J'ai réussi à en recréer une avant que mes voisins les plus belliqueux aient des envies de conquête mais j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à savoir quelle est la puissance de ce Leviathan (si c'est bien un Leviathan). Donc question : Comment je fais pour estimer la puissance militaire de cette créature ? J'aimerais bien l'affronter mais pas envie non plus d'y sacrifier une flotte à chaque fois pour estimer sa puissance.

----------


## LetoII

> J'ai pris le dlc Utopia + Leviathan et je crois que je viens de trouver mon premier Leviathan, même si ça ressemble plus à un amas d'asteroïde qu'autre chose, toujours est il que je me suis fait défoncer mon vaisseau scientifique sans avoir le temps de piger ce qu'il s'est passé. Donc évidement moi comme un con j’envoie ma flotte pensant tomber sur un petit groupe d'adversaires.... Et donc bien entendu je me suis fait déglinguer toute ma flotte. J'ai réussi à en recréer une avant que mes voisins les plus belliqueux aient des envies de conquête mais j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à savoir quelle est la puissance de ce Leviathan (si c'est bien un Leviathan). Donc question : Comment je fais pour estimer la puissance militaire de cette créature ?


De mémoire, le seul moyen c'est de demander au conservateurs (une faction de PNJ scientifiques) si ta flotte est de taille. Et je crois qu'il faut les payer pour l'info.

----------


## Volcano

Si tu entres en contact avec une station indépendante du Curator Order, tu pourras leur poser des questions sur les mystères de la Galaxie, et ils te diront si ta flotte a une chance de l'emporter. Ensuite, quand tu auras amélioré ta technologie de capteurs tu seras en mesure d'observer le Léviathan depuis un système voisin, de voir comment sont ses défenses (présence de boucliers ou pas, notamment) et tu pourras adapter ton armement pour l'affronter.  :;):

----------


## Arckalypse

Ok merci, il me semble bien avoir croisé une faction neutre qui pouvait me boost la science contre des crédits, je sais pas si c'est avec eux que je pourrais avoir de l'info mais je vais essayer.

----------


## Volcano

Par contre si ce que tu as affronté ressemble à un amas d'astéroïdes ce n'est probablement pas un Léviathan. Il y a un événement aléatoire impliquant une ceinture d'astéroïdes glacés habités par des essaims de petites créatures, c'est peut-être ça que tu as rencontré ?

----------


## Arckalypse

> Par contre si ce que tu as affronté ressemble à un amas d'astéroïdes ce n'est probablement pas un Léviathan. Il y a un événement aléatoire impliquant une ceinture d'astéroïdes glacés habités par des essaims de petites créatures, c'est peut-être ça que tu as rencontré ?


Ah ben ouais c'est peut être ça car c'était comme des asteroides bleus de mémoire. En tout cas y avait pas de puissance indiqué, je vais envoyer un vaisseau se sacrifier pour une mission de reconnaissance.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> [...] se sacrifier pour une mission de reconnaissance.




Spoiler Alert! 





Spoil "Attack on Titan", ne pas cliquer si vous n'êtes pas à jour sur l'anime

----------


## ouk

Si jamais, tu peux payer le curator order pour un bonus de dégats contre telle ou telle créature également.

----------


## Volcano

> Ah ben ouais c'est peut être ça car c'était comme des asteroides bleus de mémoire. En tout cas y avait pas de puissance indiqué, je vais envoyer un vaisseau se sacrifier pour une mission de reconnaissance.


Alors au temps pour moi, car en fin de compte il s'agit bien d'un Léviathan. Ce sont les Asteroid Hives.

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Guardians

----------


## Arckalypse

> Alors au temps pour moi, car en fin de compte il s'agit bien d'un Léviathan. Ce sont les Asteroid Hives.
> 
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Guardians


Pas de soucis, de toute façon j'ai abandonné ma partie car le mode de difficulté de base (Enseigne) est trop simple, j'ai l'impression que l'IA gère mal ses ressources car je me suis très vite retrouvé en nette supériorité par rapport à mes voisins, du coup je voyais plus trop l'intérêt de jouer. 

Là j'ai recommencé en difficulté Capitaine, c'est déjà plus intéressant, j'ai joué 100 ans et pour l'instant les IA sont à peu près de mon niveau, mais je sais pas si ça va durer... J'ai l'impression que l'IA est très bof pour gérer les ressources et les bâtiments (car pourtant j'ai pas beaucoup joué à Stellaris et plein de concept m'échappent). Du coup j'aurais une question là dessus : Est ce que finalement l'augmentation de la difficulté ne fait pas que repousser le moment où on sera au même niveau que l'IA et donc le moment où l'on va vraiment prendre du plaisir à jouer et si oui, est ce que l'option difficulté progressive n'est pas du coup plus intéressante en suivant d'avantage la courbe de progression du joueur ?

J'avoue que pour l'instant j'ai un peu de mal avec Stellaris dans l'équilibrage des parties.

Sinon rien à voir mais les robots qu'on peut construire sur les planètes, est ce qu'on peut les utiliser pour coloniser des planètes aux conditions d'habitabilité extrèmes ?

----------


## Arckalypse

J'ai quelques question si jamais un expert cpc passe par là :

-Je ne pige pas trop comment fonctionne le commerce, j'ai équipé toutes les zones commerciales avec des stations + carrefour commercial (pour créer une route et étendre la collecte aux cases alentours), mais certaines zone éloignées de ma capitale ne récoltent pas ou en tout cas n'envoient pas leurs ressources commerciales vers ma capitale en dépit d'avoir construit tout ce qu'il faut pour et d'avoir pourtant de grosses richesses commerciales.

- Je comprend plus grand choses aux secteurs, j'aimais bien l'ancien système où l'on pouvait créer soit même les secteurs et les laisser autonome, aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus qu'un secteur principal et des frontières extérieures, bon sur le principe pourquoi pas, seulement je me retrouve à devoir gérer une multitude de planètes avec constructions et réimplantation de population ce qui est ultra relou et donne pas tellement envie de se tourner vers d'autres conquêtes qui fileront encore plus de planètes à gérer. Vous faites comment dans vos parties ? On peut toujours créer des secteurs et orienter leur gestion tout en laissant l'IA se démerder ? Si oui, c'est où dans les menus ? 

- Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'envoyer des robots sur des planètes peu habitables ? J'ai pas le choix des robots quand je crée un vaisseau colonial, c'est normal ?

- J'ai essayé le système de fédération (J'ai pas le dlc Fédération) et en fait j'ai un peu de mal à piger l'intérêt par rapport à un pacte défensif. Déjà les flottes de la fédération semblent être prises sur notre propre capacité navale, du coup je pige pas l'intérêt, à moins qu'on puisse en progressant dans la fédération appliquer des améliorations permettant de multiplier à terme ce % et donc de dépasser la capacité navale qu'on aurait seul. Ok c'est vrai qu'en fédération en théorie nos alliés viennent avec nous dans nos guerres offensives, mais en pratique faut déjà qu'ils veuillent, ce qui dés qu'on est plus que deux dans la fédé peut vite devenir compliqué et en plus même quand ils sont ok, j'ai pas trouvé qu'ils étaient très actif et efficaces... Donc je dois avoueur qu'en l'état je me dis souvent que je serais peut être mieux qu'avec des pactes défensifs, j'ai loupé quelquechose ?

- Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir ce vers quoi mènent nos choix de technologies ? A chaque partie je me retrouve handicapé par des technologies low tiers que je loupe et qui sont pourtant très utiles mais que j'obtiens super tard (genre technologie à 2000 pts quand j'en suis déjà à des techno à 8000 pts). Je loupe souvent les technos qui augmentent l'habitabilité, les technos qui débloquent les bâtiment énergie, cristaux etc... J'imagine que c'est à cause d'embranchements dans l'arbre techno que je prend au lieu d'autres, mais du coup c'est pénible car j'aurais bien besoin de ces technos au début du jeu et je les obtiens quand j'en ai plus tellement besoin....

- J'ai pas trouvé in game où l'on pouvait voir les gains réalisés en passant des traités commerciaux avec nos voisins, c'est affiché quelquepart ?

- Pour les chômeurs y a pas un moyen de faire une réimplantation automatique ? Des fois je me retrouve avec des robots au chômage alors que je manque d'employés dans d'autres systèmes sur des jobs qui leurs correspondent (exemple : mineurs, fermiers etc...), je le fais manuellement en fouillant dans les systèmes lesquels peuvent fournir ce genre d'emplois, mais c'est une micro gestion qui devient un peu relou une fois qu'on a beaucoup de planètes.

- Est ce qu'il y a moyen d'être prévenu des votes en cours au sénat ? Y a bien un petit bouton en haut à droite qui affiche le nombre de messages en attente, mais c'est discret et il m'arrive souvent de louper des votes. Bon même si souvent ces histoires de poids diplomatique m'échappe un peu  ::huh:: 

- Hier j'ai pris plusieurs dlc en soldes sur Instangaming et depuis ça a changé la voix de mon conseiller sur ma partie en cours, ça peut se régler quelquepart ? Je trouve la nouvelle voix nasillarde et insupportable.

----------


## narakis

> -Je ne pige pas trop comment fonctionne le commerce, j'ai équipé toutes les zones commerciales avec des stations + carrefour commercial (pour créer une route et étendre la collecte aux cases alentours), mais certaines zone éloignées de ma capitale ne récoltent pas ou en tout cas n'envoient pas leurs ressources commerciales vers ma capitale en dépit d'avoir construit tout ce qu'il faut pour et d'avoir pourtant de grosses richesses commerciales.


Je ne vois pas trop, si c'est pas fait, regarde avec le filtre dédié au commerce sur la carte galactique, possible que ça t'indique le problème.




> - Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'envoyer des robots sur des planètes peu habitables ? J'ai pas le choix des robots quand je crée un vaisseau colonial, c'est normal ?


Pour coloniser avec les robots : Il faut avoir la technologie "Droide" et il faut leur autoriser la colonisation. Je ne sais plus si c'est dans le menu qui gère les lois ou dans le menu ou l'on voit les différentes espèces de ton empire. 





> - J'ai essayé le système de fédération (J'ai pas le dlc Fédération) et en fait j'ai un peu de mal à piger l'intérêt par rapport à un pacte défensif. Déjà les flottes de la fédération semblent être prises sur notre propre capacité navale, du coup je pige pas l'intérêt, à moins qu'on puisse en progressant dans la fédération appliquer des améliorations permettant de multiplier à terme ce % et donc de dépasser la capacité navale qu'on aurait seul. Ok c'est vrai qu'en fédération en théorie nos alliés viennent avec nous dans nos guerres offensives, mais en pratique faut déjà qu'ils veuillent, ce qui dés qu'on est plus que deux dans la fédé peut vite devenir compliqué et en plus même quand ils sont ok, j'ai pas trouvé qu'ils étaient très actif et efficaces... Donc je dois avoueur qu'en l'état je me dis souvent que je serais peut être mieux qu'avec des pactes défensifs, j'ai loupé quelquechose ?


Pour les fédérations : Alors un des gros avantages déjà c'est que si tu dirige la fédération c'est toi qui dirige la flotte fédérale, je crois qu'il faut le dlc pour la plupart des autres avantages (Pacte commerciale/tech gratuit, et la possibilité à terme pour le leader de quasi contrôler l'intégralité de la diplo étrangère des fédérés)




> Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir ce vers quoi mènent nos choix de technologies ? A chaque partie je me retrouve handicapé par des technologies low tiers que je loupe et qui sont pourtant très utiles mais que j'obtiens super tard (genre technologie à 2000 pts quand j'en suis déjà à des techno à 8000 pts). Je loupe souvent les technos qui augmentent l'habitabilité, les technos qui débloquent les bâtiment énergie, cristaux etc... J'imagine que c'est à cause d'embranchements dans l'arbre techno que je prend au lieu d'autres, mais du coup c'est pénible car j'aurais bien besoin de ces technos au début du jeu et je les obtiens quand j'en ai plus tellement besoin....


Pour la recherche : Alors oui, mais ça reste toujours aléatoire. Par exemple un scientifique avec le trait "spécialiste en industrie" (Plus trop sur du nom), à plus de chance de tomber sur des recherche concernant les robots. Si tu es matérialiste tu à également plus de chance d'avoir des tech liée au robots (Mais ça va être difficile de tomber sur celle qui donne des pouvoir psioniques à tes pop).
 Pour info l'arbre des technologies : https://turanar.github.io/stellaris-tech-tree/vanilla/

-


> J'ai pas trouvé in game où l'on pouvait voir les gains réalisés en passant des traités commerciaux avec nos voisins, c'est affiché quelquepart ?


 Il me semble que si tu passe la sourie sur tes revenus en haut ça t'affiche le détail.




> Pour les chômeurs y a pas un moyen de faire une réimplantation automatique ? Des fois je me retrouve avec des robots au chômage alors que je manque d'employés dans d'autres systèmes sur des jobs qui leurs correspondent (exemple : mineurs, fermiers etc...), je le fais manuellement en fouillant dans les systèmes lesquels peuvent fournir ce genre d'emplois, mais c'est une micro gestion qui devient un peu relou une fois qu'on a beaucoup de planètes.


 Malheureusement non, peut-être qu'un mod le fait.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

J'essai de répondre aux questions que je pense avoir une réponse. Bon après ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas lancé le jeu et je dis souvent de la merde.  ::): 




> -Je ne pige pas trop comment fonctionne le commerce, j'ai équipé toutes les zones commerciales avec des stations + carrefour commercial (pour créer une route et étendre la collecte aux cases alentours), mais certaines zone éloignées de ma capitale ne récoltent pas ou en tout cas n'envoient pas leurs ressources commerciales vers ma capitale en dépit d'avoir construit tout ce qu'il faut pour et d'avoir pourtant de grosses richesses commerciales.


Alors le commerce c'est un peu étrange. Si je me souviens bien, il faut relier les systèmes générant du commerce à ta capitale. Pour cela il faut construire des stations pour exploiter le commerce et leur donner assez de portée d'influence pour qu'il rejoigne l'influence d'une autre station. Et ce, jusqu'à ta capitale. Attention, les stations trop éloignées ou pas assez défendu peuvent laisser des pirates ponctionner sur tes revenues commerciaux.
Enfin, très important, tu peux choisir dans les lois (je crois) en quoi tu transforme tes revenues commerciaux (soit en 100% énergie, soit en 50% énergie et 50% produit de consommation, etc...)




> - Je comprend plus grand choses aux secteurs, j'aimais bien l'ancien système où l'on pouvait créer soit même les secteurs et les laisser autonome, aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus qu'un secteur principal et des frontières extérieures, bon sur le principe pourquoi pas, seulement je me retrouve à devoir gérer une multitude de planètes avec constructions et réimplantation de population ce qui est ultra relou et donne pas tellement envie de se tourner vers d'autres conquêtes qui fileront encore plus de planètes à gérer. Vous faites comment dans vos parties ? On peut toujours créer des secteurs et orienter leur gestion tout en laissant l'IA se démerder ? Si oui, c'est où dans les menus ?


Les secteurs c'est particulier. En gros tu aura ton secteur principal à 4 système de porté de saut de ta capitale. Ensuite tout est considéré comme système frontalier sauf si tu créé un nouveau secteur. Pour créer un nouveau secteur c'est à partir de l'écran d'un planète (vers la droite de l'écran je crois). Quand tu créer un secteur, celui-ci va regrouper tous les systèmes à 4 saut de distance qui sont dans ton empire et pas encore dans un secteur. Je ne sais plus si tu peux choisir au cas par cas quel système appartiens à quel secteur. Ensuite tu peux nommer un Administrateur dans tes secteurs et utiliser un système de développement automatique qui ne fonctionne que quand il le veut bien.  :;): 




> - J'ai essayé le système de fédération (J'ai pas le dlc Fédération) et en fait j'ai un peu de mal à piger l'intérêt par rapport à un pacte défensif. Déjà les flottes de la fédération semblent être prises sur notre propre capacité navale, du coup je pige pas l'intérêt, à moins qu'on puisse en progressant dans la fédération appliquer des améliorations permettant de multiplier à terme ce % et donc de dépasser la capacité navale qu'on aurait seul. Ok c'est vrai qu'en fédération en théorie nos alliés viennent avec nous dans nos guerres offensives, mais en pratique faut déjà qu'ils veuillent, ce qui dés qu'on est plus que deux dans la fédé peut vite devenir compliqué et en plus même quand ils sont ok, j'ai pas trouvé qu'ils étaient très actif et efficaces... Donc je dois avoueur qu'en l'état je me dis souvent que je serais peut être mieux qu'avec des pactes défensifs, j'ai loupé quelquechose ?


Alors sans le DLC Federation, je ne sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne. Mais normalement, ta fédération peut gagner des niveau en engrangeant de l'expérience grâce à la cohésion dans celle-ci. Tu peux augmenter la cohésion en y envoyant des émissaires (ou diplomates, je ne sais plus). Le fait de débloquer des niveaux t'apporte des avantages de plus en plus intéressant. Avec le DLC Federation, tu a différents types de fédération qui te donne différent type de bonus. Enfin les fédérations ont différentes lois, notamment pour définir comment la flotte fédérale est faite, comment sont réalisés les votes internes (intégration d'un nouveau membre, déclaration de guerre, etc...), comment est définie la succession de l'empire dirigeant. etc... L'IA militaire des alliés est sujet à critiques depuis longtemps sur les forums, j'espère que quelque chose sera fait à ce sujet.




> - Est ce qu'il y a un moyen de savoir ce vers quoi mènent nos choix de technologies ? A chaque partie je me retrouve handicapé par des technologies low tiers que je loupe et qui sont pourtant très utiles mais que j'obtiens super tard (genre technologie à 2000 pts quand j'en suis déjà à des techno à 8000 pts). Je loupe souvent les technos qui augmentent l'habitabilité, les technos qui débloquent les bâtiment énergie, cristaux etc... J'imagine que c'est à cause d'embranchements dans l'arbre techno que je prend au lieu d'autres, mais du coup c'est pénible.


Nop. Le seul indice ingame c'est la petit icône qui te prévient que cette technologie va débloquer une arborescence de technos. Mais au bout de quelques parties, tu as vite en tête les technologies clés.
Sinon pour avoir "l'arbre technologique", tu as le wiki car il n'est pas affiché ingame. C'est un design particulier pour un jeu 4X mais pas incohérent (qui peut prévoir quelles technologies peuvent découler d'une autre sans l'avoir elle-même recherché ?)




> - Est ce qu'il y a moyen d'être prévenu des votes en cours au sénat ? Y a bien un petit bouton en haut à droite qui affiche le nombre de messages en attente, mais c'est discret et il m'arrive souvent de louper des votes. Bon même si souvent ces histoires de poids diplomatique m'échappe un peu


Normalement tu as une alerte avec un bip sonore lorsqu'un vote est en cours. Vérifie si dans les options elles ne seraient pas désactivées (si il y a l'option, je ne sais pas).
*Edit :* Je complète un peu ma réponse sur le point diplomatique : En gros le point diplomatique te donne plus d'impacte sur le votes (en gros, chaque empire n'a pas 1 vote, mais X vote correspondant à son poids diplomatique). Donc plus tu en as, plus ton influence est grande au sénat galactique. Certaines lois peuvent modifier comment est calculé le poids diplomatique (Exemple, une loi de commerce va donner plus de bonus au calcul du poids diplomatique en fonction de ta puissance commercial). Au début c'est assez compliqué de sortir du lot, mais au fur et à mesure que la partie avance les écarts de poids diplo entre les empires se creusent. J'ai eu, par exemple sur ma première partie suite à la sortie de Fédération, j'avais le plus de poids diplomatique (3 fois plus que le second même) et j'ai pu orienter/forcer certaines lois qui m'arrangeaient bien.




> - Hier j'ai pris plusieurs dlc en soldes sur Instangaming et depuis ça a changé la voix de mon conseiller sur ma partie en cours, ça peut se régler quelquepart ? Je trouve la nouvelle voix nasillarde et insupportable.


Oui tu peux changer la voix du conseillé via l'écran d'empire je crois (il y a un onglet prévu à cet effet). (Quand tu clique sur ton drapeau)

Tu as pris quels DLC ?


*edit :* grillé par narakis, mais ça va, on n'a pas répondu aux mêmes questions et on a donné des infos complémentaires. ^^

----------


## Garrluk

> - Je comprend plus grand choses aux secteurs, j'aimais bien l'ancien système où l'on pouvait créer soit même les secteurs et les laisser autonome, aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus qu'un secteur principal et des frontières extérieures, bon sur le principe pourquoi pas, seulement je me retrouve à devoir gérer une multitude de planètes avec constructions et réimplantation de population ce qui est ultra relou et donne pas tellement envie de se tourner vers d'autres conquêtes qui fileront encore plus de planètes à gérer. Vous faites comment dans vos parties ? On peut toujours créer des secteurs et orienter leur gestion tout en laissant l'IA se démerder ? Si oui, c'est où dans les menus ?


Le système de secteur n'a pas beaucoup changé pourtant.
Les frontières extérieures ce sont des planètes pour lesquelles tu n'as pas créé de secteur. Il y a un bouton pour ça dans la fenêtre de gestion des planètes.
La plus grosse différence par rapport à avant c'est que tu ne peux plus définir les frontières de secteur comme tu en as envie : maintenant, un secteur est composé de toutes les planètes à (je crois) 5 secteurs de distance de la capitale du secteur. Au delà, il faut créer un nouveau secteur (et donc définir une nouvelle capitale).




> - Hier j'ai pris plusieurs dlc en soldes sur Instangaming et depuis ça a changé la voix de mon conseiller sur ma partie en cours, ça peut se régler quelquepart ? Je trouve la nouvelle voix nasillarde et insupportable.


Je n'ai pas le jeu sous les yeux mais il me semble que c'est le 3ème l'onglet de la fenêtre "empire" (celle qui s'ouvre quand tu cliques en haut à gauche sur le drapeau de ton empire).

----------


## Volcano

> J'ai quelques question si jamais un expert cpc passe par là :
> 
> -Je ne pige pas trop comment fonctionne le commerce, j'ai équipé toutes les zones commerciales avec des stations + carrefour commercial (pour créer une route et étendre la collecte aux cases alentours), mais certaines zone éloignées de ma capitale ne récoltent pas ou en tout cas n'envoient pas leurs ressources commerciales vers ma capitale en dépit d'avoir construit tout ce qu'il faut pour et d'avoir pourtant de grosses richesses commerciales.


Les routes commerciales sont automatiquement créées entre les colonies et la capitale. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'améliorer les avant-postes situés sur une route. En fait il vaut mieux les laisser de base ou leur mettre quelques plateformes de défense. Le module de station "carrefour commercial" n'est intéressant que si un système voisin d'un système colonisé possède de la valeur commerciale à collecter (représentée par le symbole en forme d'anneau, affiche les ressources avec l'option "carte détaillée" en bas à droite de l'écran pour le voir). Si une de tes colonies n'a pas de valeur commerciale à collecter dans les systèmes immédiatement voisins, pas la peine de construire un carrefour commercial.

En revanche tu devras protéger tes routes commerciales avec des flottes en patrouille pour contrer la piraterie, sinon le niveau de piraterie des systèmes va augmenter graduellement et au bout d'un moment une base pirate apparaîtra avec une petite flotte de vaisseaux. Pour contrer la piraterie il vaut mieux des flottes constituées de petits vaisseaux, des corvettes. Plus un vaisseau est gros, plus sa valeur de répression de la piraterie sera basse.

Pour être sûr que tu as assez de corvettes dans une flotte de patrouille, affiche la carte des routes commerciales (le symbole à double flèche en bas à droite) et regarde la valeur de la piraterie dans chaque système situé sur une route commerciale. Cette valeur sera visible en posant le pointeur de la souris sur le crâne qui s'affichera à droite du nom du système. La valeur de répression de piraterie de ta flotte doit être juste au-dessus de la valeur maximale de piraterie la plus élevée que tu trouveras le long d'une route commerciale. Attention, la valeur de la piraterie augmentera au fil du temps et tu devras renforcer tes flottes de patrouille au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Arckalypse

Merci à tous pour toutes vos réponses, c'est très sympa et ça va bien m'aider !  ::): 




> Alors le commerce c'est un peu étrange. Si je me souviens bien, il faut relier les systèmes générant du commerce à ta capitale. Pour cela il faut construire des stations pour exploiter le commerce et leur donner assez de portée d'influence pour qu'il rejoigne l'influence d'une autre station. Et ce, jusqu'à ta capitale. Attention, les stations trop éloignées ou pas assez défendu peuvent laisser des pirates ponctionner sur tes revenues commerciaux.
> Enfin, très important, tu peux choisir dans les lois (je crois) en quoi tu transforme tes revenues commerciaux (soit en 100% énergie, soit en 50% énergie et 50% produit de consommation, etc...)


Oui j'avais vu ça pour choisir le type de revenus récoltés, mais généralement je prend que les brouzoufs ^^

Sinon j'entend ce que tu me dis mais est ce qu'on peut voir quelquepart la zone d'influence de nos systèmes ? Car y a un truc que je pige pas bien car pas mal de systèmes qui ont des routes commerciales actives sont pourtant assez éloignés de ma capitale (certains de trois ou quatre systèmes) et ont qu'un carrefour commercial (donc portée de un système), pourtant ça fonctionne. Il faut que je vérifie si y a des stations intermédiaires entre eux qui pourraient expliquer que ça fonctionne à certains endroits mais pas à d'autres.




> Les secteurs c'est particulier. En gros tu aura ton secteur principal à 4 système de porté de saut de ta capitale. Ensuite tout est considéré comme système frontalier sauf si tu créé un nouveau secteur. Pour créer un nouveau secteur c'est à partir de l'écran d'un planète (vers la droite de l'écran je crois). Quand tu créer un secteur, celui-ci va regrouper tous les systèmes à 4 saut de distance qui sont dans ton empire et pas encore dans un secteur. Je ne sais plus si tu peux choisir au cas par cas quel système appartiens à quel secteur. Ensuite tu peux nommer un Administrateur dans tes secteurs et utiliser un système de développement automatique qui ne fonctionne que quand il le veut bien.


Ah merci, ça va tellement me sauver la vie, jouer sans les secteurs, dés qu'on a plus de vingt planètes ça devient assez vite infâme. Bon certes faut voir comment se débrouille l'IA, mais du moment qu'elle me met pas dans le rouge niveau ressources (en upgradant tous les bâtiments), ça ira.




> Alors sans le DLC Federation, je ne sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne. Mais normalement, ta fédération peut gagner des niveau en engrangeant de l'expérience grâce à la cohésion dans celle-ci. Tu peux augmenter la cohésion en y envoyant des émissaires (ou diplomates, je ne sais plus). Le fait de débloquer des niveaux t'apporte des avantages de plus en plus intéressant. Avec le DLC Federation, tu a différents types de fédération qui te donne différent type de bonus. Enfin les fédérations ont différentes lois, notamment pour définir comment la flotte fédérale est faite, comment sont réalisés les votes internes (intégration d'un nouveau membre, déclaration de guerre, etc...), comment est définie la succession de l'empire dirigeant. etc... L'IA militaire des alliés est sujet à critiques depuis longtemps sur les forums, j'espère que quelque chose sera fait à ce sujet.


Ben en fait sans le dlc Fédération on a déjà accès à quasiment tout ce que tu dis sauf les différents type de fédération (à priori) et oui effectivement, je pige que ça gueule un peu à ce niveau sur les forums car ça peut vite devenir compliqué si on a misé sur l'appuis de nos alliés en déclenchant une guerre... Ou alors y a peut être des personnalités d'IA qui expliquent certains comportements timorés...




> Nop. Le seul indice ingame c'est la petit icône qui te prévient que cette technologie va débloquer une arborescence de technos. Mais au bout de quelques parties, tu as vite en tête les technologies clés.
> Sinon pour avoir "l'arbre technologique", tu as le wiki car il n'est pas affiché ingame. C'est un design particulier pour un jeu 4X mais pas incohérent (qui peut prévoir quelles technologies peuvent découler d'une autre sans l'avoir elle-même recherché ?)


Ouais je comprend la logique de "on peut pas prévoir ce qu'on va découvrir" alors que c'est généralement ce qu'on va trouver dans les 4X, mais bon c'est pas non plus très logique de pas pouvoir orienter ses points de recherche dans des domaines précis, genre si j'ai envie de développer l'agriculture, je vois pas pourquoi on me donnerait le choix qu'entre faire des recherches dans la terraformation, la génétique ou la puissance de flotte.... Mais peut être qu'en mémorisant les types de recherches et en favorisant les types qui m'intéressent, je tomberais plus souvent sur les technologies qu'il me manque au mid game.




> Tu as pris quels DLC ?


Sur ma partie en cours j'avais que Utopia et Leviathan, et là hier j'ai pris Apocalypse, Synthetic Dawn, Distant Stars et Humanoïd. Un peu de tout, mais je me garde les dlc qui approfondissent les mécaniques de jeu pour plus tard.




> Le système de secteur n'a pas beaucoup changé pourtant.
> Les frontières extérieures ce sont des planètes pour lesquelles tu n'as pas créé de secteur. Il y a un bouton pour ça dans la fenêtre de gestion des planètes.
> La plus grosse différence par rapport à avant c'est que tu ne peux plus définir les frontières de secteur comme tu en as envie : maintenant, un secteur est composé de toutes les planètes à (je crois) 5 secteurs de distance de la capitale du secteur. Au delà, il faut créer un nouveau secteur (et donc définir une nouvelle capitale).


J'avais pas pigé que c'était définir une capitale qui créait un nouveau secteur, je pensais que ça délocalisait juste ma capitale cette option.




> Les routes commerciales sont automatiquement créées entre les colonies et la capitale. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'améliorer les avant-postes situés sur une route. En fait il vaut mieux les laisser de base ou leur mettre quelques plateformes de défense. Le module de station "carrefour commercial" n'est intéressant que si un système voisin d'un système colonisé possède de la valeur commerciale à collecter (représentée par le symbole en forme d'anneau, affiche les ressources avec l'option "carte détaillée" en bas à droite de l'écran pour le voir). Si une de tes colonies n'a pas de valeur commerciale à collecter dans les systèmes immédiatement voisins, pas la peine de construire un carrefour commercial.


Oui tout ça j'ai bien pigé, globalement je pige bien le fonctionnement du système commercial (portée de collecte avec carrefours commerciaux, défense de route etc..), c'est juste que j'ai quelques système éloignés de ma capitale (mais pourtant bien relié par des hyperlignes que je possède) qui ne parviennent pas à faire des routes commerciales (en gros les territoires du voisin que j'ai bouffé). C'est peut être une histoire d'influence comme l'a dit Moustik ou peut être de secteur, je sais pas trop, je vais essayer de positionner une station tous les deux systèmes jusqu'à cette zone pour voir si ça débloque les routes.b Les zone en questions sont pétés de thunes (ancienne capitale de factions) et c'est quand même dommage de pas pouvoir en profiter.

----------


## LetoII

> Sinon j'entend ce que tu me dis mais est ce qu'on peut voir quelquepart la zone d'influence de nos systèmes ? Car y a un truc que je pige pas bien car pas mal de systèmes qui ont des routes commerciales actives sont pourtant assez éloignés de ma capitale (certains de trois ou quatre systèmes) et ont qu'un carrefour commercial (donc portée de un système), pourtant ça fonctionne. Il faut que je vérifie si y a des stations intermédiaires entre eux qui pourraient expliquer que ça fonctionne à certains endroits mais pas à d'autres.


La portée des stations c'est pour la collecte, t'as pas de limite de distance pour l'envoie, c'est juste une question de protection après. Si tu upgrade l'avant poste d'un secteur où tu as une planète qui génère des ressources commercial il va automatiquement les collecter (distance de 0) et les expédier vers la capitale, peu importe la distance, par contre t'aura de la piraterie si t'as rien pour protéger la route commerciale.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> La portée des stations c'est pour la collecte, t'as pas de limite de distance pour l'envoie, c'est juste une question de protection après. Si tu upgrade l'avant poste d'un secteur où tu as une planète qui génère des ressources commercial il va automatiquement les collecter (distance de 0) et les expédier vers la capitale, peu importe la distance, par contre t'aura de la piraterie si t'as rien pour protéger la route commerciale.


Ah mais oui c'est ça. Tin j'ai une mémoire de merde, mais vraiment xD

----------


## Arckalypse

> La portée des stations c'est pour la collecte, t'as pas de limite de distance pour l'envoie, c'est juste une question de protection après. Si tu upgrade l'avant poste d'un secteur où tu as une planète qui génère des ressources commercial il va automatiquement les collecter (distance de 0) et les expédier vers la capitale, peu importe la distance, par contre t'aura de la piraterie si t'as rien pour protéger la route commerciale.


Ah d'accord, j'avais pas pigé ça, j'ai déjà eu de la piraterie sur mes routes, mais je savais pas que ça pouvait être au point de désactiver une route sur l'affichage à l'écran. Je vais essayer d'augmenter la protection dans ces systèmes et les systèmes proches et je verrais bien si ça débloque mon problème. Je les avais pourtant augmenté à l'avant dernier niveau, par contre c'est vrai que j'avais équipé les stations surtout d'ancrage et pas de système de défense, peut être que ça + le fait qu'ils sont quand même bien éloigné du coeur de mon empire provoquent un niveau de protection trop bas pour créer une route commerciale. Honnêtement ça me parait bizarre que ce soit au point de pas afficher la route mais bon, à vérifier.

Si ça marche pas, je vous ferais des captures d'écran ^^

----------


## LetoII

> Ah d'accord, j'avais pas pigé ça, j'ai déjà eu de la piraterie sur mes routes, mais je savais pas que ça pouvait être au point de désactiver une route sur l'affichage à l'écran. Je vais essayer d'augmenter la protection dans ces systèmes et les systèmes proches et je verrais bien si ça débloque mon problème. Je les avais pourtant augmenté à l'avant dernier niveau, par contre c'est vrai que j'avais équipé les stations surtout d'ancrage et pas de système de défense, peut être que ça + le fait qu'ils sont quand même bien éloigné du coeur de mon empire provoquent un niveau de protection trop bas pour créer une route commerciale. Honnêtement ça me parait bizarre que ce soit au point de pas afficher la route mais bon, à vérifier.
> 
> Si ça marche pas, je vous ferais des captures d'écran ^^


Des fois, quand on capture des systèmes essentiellement, le jeu sait pas créer automatiquement la route commercial vers la capitale, il suffit juste de la créer manuellement (clic droit sur la station de départ, clic droit sur la capitale ou la prochaine station). La piraterie ne coupe pas les route normalement, ça réduit juste la valeur transportée (potentiellement jusqu'à zéro). La route peut être temporairement interrompu si une unité hostile occupe un système par lequel elle passe. Par contre dès que l'unité est évacuée ça repart, y a normalement rien à faire.

----------


## Volcano

> Ah d'accord, j'avais pas pigé ça, j'ai déjà eu de la piraterie sur mes routes, mais je savais pas que ça pouvait être au point de désactiver une route sur l'affichage à l'écran. Je vais essayer d'augmenter la protection dans ces systèmes et les systèmes proches et je verrais bien si ça débloque mon problème. Je les avais pourtant augmenté à l'avant dernier niveau, par contre c'est vrai que j'avais équipé les stations surtout d'ancrage et pas de système de défense, peut être que ça + le fait qu'ils sont quand même bien éloigné du coeur de mon empire provoquent un niveau de protection trop bas pour créer une route commerciale. Honnêtement ça me parait bizarre que ce soit au point de pas afficher la route mais bon, à vérifier.
> 
> Si ça marche pas, je vous ferais des captures d'écran ^^


@Arckalypse

Ne te fatigue pas à upgrader les avant-postes le long de la route commerciale ou à leur faire des stations de défense. Plus le jeu avance et plus ces routes seront longues, ce sera vite trop coûteux et surtout il viendra très vite un moment où ça ne suffira plus à réprimer la piraterie. La seule solution viable est une flottille de patrouille (pas besoin de lui assigner un officier), comme je l'ai expliqué dans mon précédent message.

----------


## vv221

> Ne te fatigue pas à upgrader les avant-postes le long de la route commerciale ou à leur faire des stations de défense. Plus le jeu avance et plus ces routes seront longues, ce sera vite trop coûteux et surtout il viendra très vite un moment où ça ne suffira plus à réprimer la piraterie. La seule solution viable est une flottille de patrouille (pas besoin de lui assigner un officier), comme je l'ai expliqué dans mon précédent message.


Quand on y a accès, le mieux reste encore les _gateways_  :;):

----------


## Arckalypse

> Des fois, quand on capture des systèmes essentiellement, le jeu sait pas créer automatiquement la route commercial vers la capitale, il suffit juste de la créer manuellement (clic droit sur la station de départ, clic droit sur la capitale ou la prochaine station). La piraterie ne coupe pas les route normalement, ça réduit juste la valeur transportée (potentiellement jusqu'à zéro). La route peut être temporairement interrompu si une unité hostile occupe un système par lequel elle passe. Par contre dès que l'unité est évacuée ça repart, y a normalement rien à faire.


Ouais ben ça devait être ça car en rechargeant ma partie d'hier, les routes se sont créées sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit de plus, mais le problème s'est répété sur un système fraichement conquis. Donc j'aurai tendance à pencher pour le bug, car dans le wiki j'ai rien lu sur des choses qui pourraient empêcher la création de routes.

Sinon j'ai donc pu créer les secteurs grâce à vos infos et c'est quand même cool de pas avoir à gérer tout son empire, d'autant que l'IA se démerde pas trop mal au final. Par contre j'ai un soucis sur les ressources des secteurs, jsuis tout le temps obligé de leur en filer pour qu'ils construisent et je suis limité à 1000 ressources entre énergie et minerai, comment on fait pour augmenter ce plafond ? 

Par contre l'équilibrage du jeu est quand même ultra chelou, en 2360 sur ma partie je commence à atteindre le bout de l'arbre technologique, donc dans peu de temps hormis les techs cachées je vais tourner en boucle l'amélioration des même technologies. Je trouve ça quand même très déséquilibré, surtout que c'est pas un manque de technologies, y en a plein, mais elles s'enchainent trop vite pendant la partie, à peine j'améliorais ma flotte qu'elle était déjà périmé. Je dis pas qu'avec une faction tournée vers la science c'est pas normal d'atteindre la fin de l'arbre avant la fin de la partie, m'enfin là en gros j'en suis qu'à peine plus que la moitié du temps de jeu prévu...

----------


## LetoII

> @Arckalypse
> 
> Ne te fatigue pas à upgrader les avant-postes le long de la route commerciale ou à leur faire des stations de défense. Plus le jeu avance et plus ces routes seront longues, ce sera vite trop coûteux et surtout il viendra très vite un moment où ça ne suffira plus à réprimer la piraterie. La seule solution viable est une flottille de patrouille (pas besoin de lui assigner un officier), comme je l'ai expliqué dans mon précédent message.


J'ai jamais trouvé les patrouilles vraiment efficaces, j'ai toujours préféré utiliser des stations pourvues de hangar à chasseurs.

----------


## Volcano

> J'ai jamais trouvé les patrouilles vraiment efficaces, j'ai toujours préféré utiliser des stations pourvues de hangar à chasseurs.


Les défenses fixes sont plus coûteuses que les patrouilles, et leur capacité à réprimer la piraterie ne dure pas longtemps. La valeur de piraterie augmente au fil du temps, et si en plus plusieurs routes commerciales se rejoignent avant d'atteindre la capitale, la capacité de répression de tes défenses fixes sera dépassée. Seules les patrouilles sont viables à long terme, même si cela te demande d'y consacrer une part non négligeable de ta capacité de flotte. Mais les bonus que procurent les routes commerciales sont encore moins négligeables et contrebalancent largement l'effort consacré aux patrouilles.

----------


## Thelann

Des patrouilles de corvettes qui font des aller retour sur les axes principaux de tes routes commerciales, ça ne suffit pas ?

Les hangars à chasseur, l'effet est local non ? Du coup il faut les multipliers et ça devient très vite par rentable non ?

----------


## vv221

Petit bonus qui peut encourager à l’utilisation de patrouilles : les amiraux qui les dirigent gagnent de l’expérience, contrairement aux amiraux de flottes qui se contenteraient de rester à quai.

----------


## Arckalypse

La portée des stations rentre pas en compte dans la répression des pirates ? J'ai l'impression que c'est le cas....

----------


## Volcano

Oui, mais même comme ça elles restent plus coûteuses que les patrouilles. En outre il n'est pas nécessaire que les vaisseaux en patrouille soient mis à jour avec les derniers composants. Ce qui compte pour réprimer la piraterie c'est le type de vaisseaux employés (corvettes, destroyer, etc), pas leur équipement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Petit bonus qui peut encourager à l’utilisation de patrouilles : les amiraux qui les dirigent gagnent de l’expérience, contrairement aux amiraux de flottes qui se contenteraient de rester à quai.


Correction : même en restant à quai les amiraux gagnent de l'expérience, mais moins vite. A moins que cela ait changé.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Oui, mais même comme ça elles restent plus coûteuses que les patrouilles. En outre il n'est pas nécessaire que les vaisseaux en patrouille soient mis à jour avec les derniers composants. Ce qui compte pour réprimer la piraterie c'est le type de vaisseaux employés (corvettes, destroyer, etc), pas leur équipement.


Dans le type de partie auxquelles je joue (taille petite galaxie), j'ai l'impression que les stations sont suffisantes pour réprimer la piraterie. Après c'est peut être pas opti, mais je croule déjà tellement sous les ressources dans ma partie que mon problème c'est d'avantage d'arriver à dépenser mes ressources que l'inverse. Par contre sur une taille de galaxie normale ou grande, ouais j'imagine que ça doit pas mal changer la donne.

----------


## Neihaart

En fait les stations ont une portée de protection, qui si je dis pas de connerie s'étend à un secteur par hangar. Du coup perso j'aime bien au bout d'un moment protéger mes routes avec des stations blindées de hangar tout les 6 systèmes, et globalement j'ai pas d'emmerdes. Par contre ça arrive assez tardivement, et effectivement ça coûte cher, mais j'aime pas payer de la chair à canon des pilotes à se promener  ::ninja:: 
Petite précision concernant ta question sur les fédérations, et notamment l'intérêt de la flotte qui te bouffe une partie de ta capacité navale: c'est possiblement chiant c'est vrai, mais c'est une flotte qui ne te coûte rien à maintenir.

----------


## Arckalypse

> Petite précision concernant ta question sur les fédérations, et notamment l'intérêt de la flotte qui te bouffe une partie de ta capacité navale: c'est possiblement chiant c'est vrai, mais c'est une flotte qui ne te coûte rien à maintenir.


Ah ouais, effectivement c'est pas inintéressant comme info. Par contre c'est vrai que jusqu'au milieu du Midgame j'ai tendance à préférer conserver mes capacités navales pour moi, parceque l'IA en guerre, c'est pas ouf des fois...

D'ailleurs sur ma partie actuelle, j'ai fini par passer mon allié de fédération sous protectorat, quitte à me battre tout seul autant ne pas être emmerdé à lui demander son avis dans les guerres à mener (bon même si jusque là, il avait quand même le mérite de toujours être d'accord).

----------


## [dT] Moustik

La note de patch pour la sortie du DLC "Necroids" (le 29/10) est disponible dans le journal de développement n° 189 :
https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1438208/

----------


## vv221

> Correction : même en restant à quai les amiraux gagnent de l'expérience, mais moins vite. A moins que cela ait changé.


Bien vu, je l'ai constaté dans ma partie en cours. Par contre ça n'a pas toujours été le cas, pendant un moment ça faisait justement râler les amateurs d'empires de machines, sans piraterie donc sans source d'expérience pour les amiraux en-dehors des guerres.

Je serais incapable de dire quand ce comportement a été modifié  ::happy2::

----------


## Volcano

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, en restant à quai cela ça va aussi leur donner plus de chances en passant un niveau d'obtenir le trait "logisticien" qui donne une réduction sur l'entretien de la flotte.

----------


## Whiskey

Ouch cela fait un moment que je l'ai pas lancer, sympa la nouvelle zik au demarrage, on dirait du HOI  ::P:  C'est de toute beautéééé !

----------


## Arckalypse

J'ai presque terminé ma partie avec un empire technophile (plus qu'une vingtaine d'années à faire). Les crises de fin de partie ont été un peu anecdotiques, j'ai bien eu un Empire Déchu qui s'est réveillé, mais il était pas au niveau de puissance de la fédération qu'il a attaqué et a donc été renvoyé chez lui après avoir été obligé de céder un ou deux système; Du coup je n'ai pas vraiment eu l'occasion de m'en occuper. Ensuite y a eu une invasion extradimensionnelle, mais en voyant tout un tas de flotte débarquer, j'ai eu peur à terme d'être en face d'un truc qu'on pourrait pas arrêter et j'ai foncé sur la faille avec ma flotte de vaisseau, du coup la faille est fermé et depuis la force d'invasion fout plus rien, un peu comme si j'avais pété l'event.

Bref, c'était pas ouf ce endgame, je vais aller jusqu'à la fin de partie pour gratter peut être un succès, mais y a plus grand chose d'intéressant à faire d'ici là.

Là j'ai recommencé une partie avec cette fois une faction Esprit de la Ruche et Dévoreuse. J'ai pas mal de bonus c'est cool, par contre l'absence de diplomatie c'est chaud. Je me retrouve qu'avec 3 planètes directement colonisables, en revanche j'en ai bien 8 qui sont à 10 ou 20 % en habitable. Du coup c'est quoi la stratégie avec ce genre de faction ? Rusher vers les technologie de terraformation ? De modification gênétique pour avoir un nouveau biome de monde habitable ? De Rush la flotte pour attaquer au plus vite une IA avant qu'elle passe des traités de défense avec ses voisins ?

Et sinon par curiosité c'est quoi vos réglages de partie en taille de galaxie ? Ndre d'Empire déchu ? Factions avancées ? Nbre de factions ? J'ai eu des ralentissements bien chiants en fin de partie un peu comme des mini freeze (je pense lors de sauvegarde auto) alors que pourtant je jouais en taille galaxie "Petite", le jeu a des soucis de performance où il est très gourmand ? Jsuis un peu surpris car Stellaris est pas tout jeune et j'ai pas ce genre de soucis sur la plupart des autres jeux.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> J'ai eu des ralentissements bien chiants en fin de partie un peu comme des mini freeze (je pense lors de sauvegarde auto) alors que pourtant je jouais en taille galaxie "Petite", le jeu a des soucis de performance où il est très gourmand ? Jsuis un peu surpris car j'ai pas ce genre de soucis sur la plupart des autres jeux.


Aïe aïe aïe, n'ouvre pas la boite de Pandore !  ::sad::

----------


## Arckalypse

> Aïe aïe aïe, n'ouvre pas la boite de Pandore !


 ::blink:: 

C'est tabou ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Disons que c'est un sujet très récurrent sur le forum Stellaris de Paradox.  :^_^: 

Mais sinon, non, rien n'est tabou ici.  :;): 

Et oui il y a des soucis de performance en fin de partie.  ::unsure::

----------


## Darkath

C'est le principal probleme de Stellaris et ce qui fait que les gens sont peu confiant sur l'avenir du jeu. C'est un problème depuis la 1.0 et qui a jamais été résolu.

C'est sans doute un blocage au niveau CPU du à un moteur au fraise pour gérer les pops (c'est le seul truc un poil complexe du jeu, je vois que ça).

----------


## Pitagor

Boh le forum râle moins sur les perfs maintenant (qu'il y a un megathread pour y laisser mourir toutes les plaintes  ::ninja:: )
Maintenant les joueurs râlent sur le fait que l'IA ne sache pas jouer au jeu.
Et sur la micro de fin de partie, aussi.

----------


## Darkath

> Boh le forum râle moins sur les perfs maintenant (qu'il y a un megathread pour y laisser mourir toutes les plaintes )
> Maintenant les joueurs râlent sur le fait que l'IA ne sache pas jouer au jeu.
> Et sur la micro de fin de partie, aussi.


Pour moi c'est l'absence de diplo intéressante que toutes les guerres soient totales qui rende le jeu archi statique en fin de partie. Il n'y a aucune nuance dans le métagame alors que le jeu à pour autant des éléments qui permettrait de chevaucher la fine ligne entre simulation et 4X (les persos, les pops etc.) mais elle ne sont pas utilisée a bon escient.

Au final on blob une galaxie mais y'a peu de sel pour rentre l'aventure mouvementée. La moindre se paye cher et c'est difficile de remonter. 

Le MP est aussi assez frustrant vu que ça consiste surtout à rester chacun dans son coin pendant 3/4 de la partie vu qu'une guerre entre joueur peut rapidement signifier une défaite dont il est impossible de se relever. (le seul moyen de contrer ça serait de jouer à plein genre 12 mais les perfs permettent pas).

----------


## MikeFriks

A comparer Stellaris version actuelle versus Distant Worlds, quels sont les avantages/inconvénients ?

----------


## Thelann

A la volée sans trop réfléchir

Avantages Stellaris:
-Beaucoup plus accessible
-Plus joli
-Beaucoup plus d'options de diplomatie. Fédération, sénat intergalactique. Trafic de faveurs
-Roleplay plus simple, plus de petits évènements rigolos
-Personalisation de son empire plus poussée. 
-Moins buggé
-Moins abusable

Inconvénients:
-Echelle moindre
-Impression de simulation, d'univers vivant moins poussée
-Presque pas de FTL libre.
-Système de ressources moins intéressant (un peu, en vrai le système de DW est tout pété)
-Arbre de tech semi aléatoire, ça peut être chaint des fois. Plus compliqué de planifier ou capitaliser un avantage technologique.
-Design des vaisseaux moins libre et moins poussé
-Moins abusable.

En résumé, Stellaris est un vrai jeu de 4X/grande stratégie (on est vraiment entre les deux), alors que distant world est plus une simulation d'empire qui est honnêtement assez velu. Si tu n'en connais aucun, j'aurais tendance à conseiller Stellaris. Distant world, il faut facilement se taper 10h de tuto pour bien en profiter...Il a toujours une place très paticulière dans mon coeur de gamer, mais c'est clairement pas la câme de tout le monde...La communauté est d'ailleurs assez partagé. Les afficionados de DW ne se retrouvent pas dans Stellaris (je l'ai comprends, c'est vraiment deux jeux différents), mais il est vraiment pas hyper accessible...

Si l'accessiblité ne te fait pas peur, que tu aimes les jeux un peu fouillis, DW te proposera quelque chose que tu ne retrouveras nul par ailleurs. La sensation de voir un vrai monde, organique est réel, évoluer devant des yeux.

----------


## MikeFriks

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je demandais surtout car ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas joué à Stellaris. Je n'ai jamais réussi à vraiment m'impliquer dedans. La notion de pop qui est représentée par une case à déplacer, les vaisseaux moins customisables que DW,... mais oui Stellaris est bien plus joli graphiquement, et la possibilité de fédérer, le sénat, ça me tente vachement.

J'ai pas mal joué à DW, en attendant le 2, je me dis qu'avec la sortie du Pack nécromorphe je m'y remettrais bien.

----------


## Gigax

La gestion des POP a été largement revue et beaucoup plus immersif (amha)

----------


## Volcano

Oui, le système de pop a été bien amélioré. Et si tu es dans le trip arcologies/mondes surpeuplés et urbanisés à l'extrême, prends le DLC Megacorp si tu ne l'as pas encore !

----------


## Thelann

Je plussoie, je n'avais pas accroché aux premières versions de Stellaris. Je lui est redonné sa chance avec la mise à jour de la gestion de planètes et ça fait le taf.

----------


## MikeFriks

Bon c'est reparti du coup. Aucun mod nécessaire ? Genre plus d'évents, des vaisseaux ?

----------


## Volcano

Tu pourras essayer des mods si tu veux, mais commence par re-découvrir le jeu vanilla avant cela. Il y a déjà largement de quoi faire sans les mods.  :;):

----------


## Arckalypse

J'ai passé l'année 1500 sur ma partie en Iron Man sans obtenir un écran de victoire ou autre, c'est normal ?

----------


## Volcano

Il y a une condition à remplir pour que débute la crise de fin de partie. Tu ne l'as pas probablement pas encore satisfaite.  :;):

----------


## Neihaart

J'sais plus si y a un truc particulier, j'ai dû l'atteindre une fois cette date, en général j'arrête avant.
Ah et pour la questions sur les réglages, en solo souvent je joue en moyenne ou grande galaxie, avec des civilisations avancées, et en général j'avance la crise de fin de partie (parfois j'augmente sensiblement la difficulté de la crise aussi, mais pas à chaque fois, juste avoir affaire à des stacks plus gros n'est pas très intéressant, et en avançant la date déjà ça augmente un peu la difficulté).

----------


## Volcano

Certaines crises se déclenchent par exemple une fois que tu auras recherché une certaine technologie. Cette technologie sera signalée par un cadre rouge et indiquée comme "dangereuse".

----------


## Arckalypse

> Il y a une condition à remplir pour que débute la crise de fin de partie. Tu ne l'as pas probablement pas encore satisfaite.


Ben si je l'ai déjà eu, une invasion d'aliens par une faille dimensionnelle, je leur ai pété la faille. Bon par contre je me suis pas amusé à nettoyer toutes leurs flottes, serait ce pour ça ?

Niveau technologie ça fait un siècle je crois que je tourne avec les même techno qui rajoutent 5 % de machin, 5 % de cela.

Y a eu aussi l'éveil de l'empire déchu, tardivement c'est à dire 3490 mais c'est vrai que pour l'instant il a rien fichu (pour cause, il est en retard par rapport à moi et une des IA).




> J'sais plus si y a un truc particulier, j'ai dû l'atteindre une fois cette date, en général j'arrête avant.


Moi aussi mais là je voulais aller au bout pour voir si ça me filait un succès.

----------


## vv221

> Là j'ai recommencé une partie avec cette fois une faction Esprit de la Ruche et Dévoreuse. (…) Je me retrouve qu'avec 3 planètes directement colonisables, en revanche j'en ai bien 8 qui sont à 10 ou 20 % en habitable. Du coup c'est quoi la stratégie avec ce genre de faction ? Rusher vers les technologie de terraformation ? De modification gênétique pour avoir un nouveau biome de monde habitable ?


Avec le bon choix d’ascension (via les traditions), tu peux avoir des possibilités de dingue côté modifications génétiques. Ça permet d’aboutir à une ruche composée de drones spécialisés pour chaque situation, que je trouve très sympa à jouer.

Mais comme ça prend un moment d’en arriver là, les technologies de terraformation et de gain d’habitabilité permettent de temporiser un peu… En attendant que tu accèdes à la terraformation en planètes-ruches, pour encore plus de spécialisation  :Bave:

----------


## nutopia

Hello there.
Je n'ai pas joué depuis perpet' et je venais demander ce que vous pensiez de Stellaris maintenant mais vu qu'il n'y a pas de message depuis le 31 octobre je crois que j'ai ma réponse... :d

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Hello there.
> Je n'ai pas joué depuis perpet' et je venais demander ce que vous pensiez de Stellaris maintenant mais vu qu'il n'y a pas de message depuis le 31 octobre je crois que j'ai ma réponse... :d


Le jeu est sympa dans l'ensemble, mais personnellement je trouve qu'il est toujours assez mou arrivé au mid game.

----------


## vv221

> vu qu'il n'y a pas de message depuis le 31 octobre je crois que j'ai ma réponse... :d


C’est parce qu’on est occupé à y jouer, plutôt que de prendre le temps de poster ici  ::P: 

Pour ma part je le trouve toujours aussi bon, même si je n’ai pas encore investi dans quelques DLC plus ou moins récents (MegaCorp, Federations, Necroids). Ceux que je suis en train de découvrir en ce moment c’est *Apocalypse* et *Lithoids*, et clairement j’y prends mon pied !

Récemment les soucis de performances et d’IA ont été massivement réduits, donc j’enchaîne les parties en tentant pas mal de d’empires différents. Je n’ai plus cette frustration des performances fortement dégradées en fin de partie qui me décourageaient de lancer de suite une nouvelle partie après la fin de celle en cours.

Pour la suite on a quelques changements massifs qui se préparent pour une future mise-à-jour majeure (en particulier autour de la gestion des pops et planètes), et une extension qui tournerait autour de l’espionnage qui commence à faire parler d’elle.

----------


## Ubuu

Les dlc me semblent assez dispensables. 

Le système de pops/secteurs/prod est réussit. Surtout en début de partie. Malheureusement certaines éthiques sont trop op. Comme xénophobe et son bonus de croissance et sa réduction de coût pour la revendication de systèmes. Alors qu'une race spécialisée science (intelligente/matérialiste/technocratie) se fera assez vite rattrapée en science par une race qui se reproduit plus vite et peut donc construire plus de labos.

L'IA démarre trop bien par rapport au joueur. Avant de ralentir en mid game. Puis de ré accélérer en end game en spammant les habitats ce que j'ai la flemme de faire.  

Je trouve la conquête et les guerres ratées et très ennuyeuses. Voir buguées parfois (tous les objectifs atteints mais le 100% ne se valide pas). Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas c/c la diplo d'EUIV.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Salut les canards. Un peu de retard sur les journaux de développement : 

Journal n° 190 : Modifications sur l'économie (nouveau distict) : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ators.1440749/
Journal n° 191 : Modifications automatisation des colonies et déplacements des Pops : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...moves.1441846/
Journal n° 192 : Ajustements sur les Pops et les jobs : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ld-be.1443169/
Journal n° 193 : Refonte du premier contact : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...vered.1444592/

Et ça tease un peu l'espionnage !! (qui devrait donc bien être le prochain DLC)


Sinon le jeu (et les anciens DLC) sont en promo pour les soldes Steam en ce moment.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 194 : Intel : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...intel.1445955/
Avec du changement sur le brouillard de guerre.  ::):

----------


## Kendran

pas jouer depuis 2017 et je vois que le jeu à 10 dlc o_O

Le jeu a tellement changé que je suis perdu et que je me sens cul nu, c'est quand même dingue comment ce jeu a été modifié et ne ressemble en rien à sa sortie.

----------


## AKDrum

Bon ben on dirait bien que l'espionnage sera au coeur de la prochaine mise à jour/DLC, c'est plutôt cool  ::):

----------


## Volcano

> pas jouer depuis 2017 et je vois que le jeu à 10 dlc o_O
> 
> Le jeu a tellement changé que je suis perdu et que je me sens cul nu, c'est quand même dingue comment ce jeu a été modifié et ne ressemble en rien à sa sortie.


Il y a plusieurs DLC purement cosmétiques dans le lot, et donc parfaitement dispensables. À l'exception notable du Lithoid Species Pack qui introduit aussi un peu de nouveau gameplay ; c'est aussi le cas du Necroids Species Pack. À part ça tu peux prendre les DLC "story pack" qui étendent l'histoire et les DLC Utopia, Apocalypse, Megacorp et Federations.

----------


## Kendran

ça fait déjà 4 dlc qui n'était qu'a moitié prix sur steam dernièrement, j'ai préféré acheter autre chose.

----------


## Choucane

Salut les canards,

Je souhaite apporter mon avis sur Stellaris et son évolution. Ainsi que sur un point peu évoqué jusqu'ici.

Je l'ai acheté quasiment à sa sortie et, malgré plusieurs tentatives à l'époque je n'avais pas vraiment accroché. En cause le fait, comme beaucoup l'ont dit, que passé la phase exploratoire, le mid-game était assez vide.

J'ai retenté régulièrement, et notamment à la refonte des pops dont je trouve comme beaucoup qu'elle a fait un bien fou au jeu. Mais malgré beaucoup de fun sur les débuts de partie, je ne parvenais pas à vraiment les poursuivre.

Et puis... j'ai décidé récemment d'y rejouer en Ironman. 
Et là pour moi c'est un nouveau jeu. Passionnant et engageant, avec de vrais choix d'évolution de son empire de poulpes/rats/champis. Cela m'a donné envie de vraiment creuser les mécaniques, et j'ai découvert pas mal de subtilités qui font que l'organisation de son territoire, même une fois bloqué par les voisins, est bien plus intéressante.

Et puis du coup j'ai commencé à acheter des dlc en solde, qui m'ont entrainé encore plus et donné envie de tester différents archétypes de faction, pour suivre des chemins différents. Ce qui est vachement bien c'est qu'on peut avoir dès le départ un objectif en tête sur une partie (genre dominer en techno, dominer en diplo, dominer en militaire...), mais que le chemin pour y parvenir va être secoué par ce que l'on trouvera en jeu. Connaître les mécaniques n'empêchera pas les surprises.

Avant de jouer en Ironman, je rechargeait souvent, notamment dès qu'un évènement un peu important ne tournait pas en ma faveur. Et du coup les parties n'avançaient pas, et je me faisait rapidement chier. Jouer en Ironman c'est accepter le risque de perdre, et du coup tout est plus tendu, plus intéressant et on s'attache plus à son empire. Et si c'est perdu tant pis, on redémarre en tentant autre chose.

Bref, tout cela pour dire qu'à mon avis, l'intérêt de ce jeu est vraiment décuplé par le choix de jouer en Ironman. Je conseille à tous ceux qui aiment bien le jeu mais n'accrochent pas vraiment de tenter d'y jouer selon ce mode. Chez moi c'est comme ça que cela a fait "tilt".

Bonnes fêtes !  ::P:

----------


## julian

Je viens de redécouvrir Stellaris, après avoir lancé une partie quelques mois après sa sortie. J'avais très vite laissé tombé.

J'ai donc repris récemment, choppé tous les DLC intéressants et me suis remis dans le truc. Quelle claque  ::w00t::  Alors oui, il y a plein de mécaniques que je n'ai pas encore compris (impossible pour moi par exemple de créer un vaisseau de toute pièce, pourtant le didacticiel dit que c'est possible, ni même de transférer un vaisseau d'une flotte A vers  :B): , mais alors le reste.. les évènements aléatoires, les découvertes, tout. C'est presque un roman de science-fiction dans un jeu de stratégie. Là je vais relancer une autre partie, je me suis retrouvé dans une situation très tendue : en pleine expension, avec des dépenses énergétiques trop importantes par rapport à ce que je produisais, un de mes plus gros système s'est révélé être infesté de bestioles qui protèges les astéroïdes qui minaient.. J'ai envoyé 3 flottes dessus, tout le monde s'est fait descendre. Et les crédits énergétiques qui étaient encore plus rapidement dans le rouge... Je ne sais pas si on peut se relever d'une situation pareille, mais je relance une autre partie en faisant davantage gaffe à ce que je fais.

----------


## burton

Tiens, je viens de choper fédération aussi, le seul gros dlc qu'il me manquait

----------


## vv221

> C'est presque un roman de science-fiction dans un jeu de stratégie.


Absolument, c’est pour moi ce qui fait tout l’intérêt de ce jeu  :;): 

La partie stratégie comme la partie gestion sont bonnes sans être exceptionnelles, mais par contre le vaste champ des possibles et le boulot sur l’écriture font que chacun de mes parties ont été parsemées d’événement mémorables.

Dans la dernière en date (encore en cours), ce sera le débarquement surprise du Khan juste aux frontières de notre empire, alors que nous le croyions à l’autre bout de la galaxie et venions justement de voter contre une collaboration galactique pour arrêter ses conquêtes, persuadés que toutes ces histoires ne nous concernaient pas. Bah oui, sans accès à la technologie permettant  d’explorer les trous de ver, nous n’avions aucune idée qu’il était en fait à un saut de notre empire, tout proche de la capitale ! Et à ce moment, la deuxième planète était encore fraîchement colonisée, autant dire qu’il était hors de question de lui lâcher une miette de terrain, l’économie ne s’en serait pas remise.

En déclarant tous les édits permettant de booster les vaisseaux, et en l’attirant sur un bastion préparé pour l’occasion (qui n’avait même pas fini de construire ses plate-formes défensives) avant que l’intégralité de notre flotte planquée derrière une planète proche lui tombe dessus, il a finalement été stoppé avant qu’il puisse avancer trop loin pour être repoussé. Mais ça s’est joué à un cheveu, l’alternative étant la reddition…

Il a fallu que je fasse une pause après ça pour me remettre de mes émotions, surtout que j’ai tendance à régler le jeu sur les vitesses les plus lentes, ce qui m’a fait passer une grosse demi-heure très tendue sur ce qui n’aura été que 2 ou 3 affrontements de flottes.

----------


## Kahanha

Sur le coté narration j'ai grand hate de voir ce qu'ils vont faire pour la suite. Ils ont annoncé des genre de missions diplomatique pour découvrir petit à petit ses voisins, à la manière des reliques si j'ai bien compris. J'espère que ça viendra avec des events narratifs impliquant les relations entre nations, de quoi rajouter du sel et surtout de la rejouabilité (car les event d'explo au bout d'un moment on finit tout de même par en faire le tour).

----------


## julian

j'ai commencé ma 2eme partie avant hier, il faut que je décroche un peu d'ailleurs, c'est déjà totalement différent.

Dans ma première partie, il y avait une faction dissidente très rapidement apparue, qui cherchait à s'évader de mon système après un attentat, je devais retrouver la totalité de la fation dans 3 systèmes différents et l'éliminer une bonne foi pour toute.
Je pensais que ce scénario était un schéma d'intro commun à toutes les parties, niet. C'est juste tombé là, à ce moment, ça s'intégrait super bien à mon début de partie, un scénario tout simple mais impeccable.

Dans ma 2eme partie, rien de tout, un début complètement différent, une dynamique totalement différente.

Je crois avoir commencé à croiser des léviathans, plutôt pacifiques comme bestioles, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait en tirer avantages. J'ai commencé à étudier le développement des embryons de Léviathans, est-ce qu'à terme ça me permettra de les contrôler ? Je me pose la question et je n'ai même pas envie de me spoiler, j'imagine que ça aussi est scénarisé.

Bref, de l'or en barre ce jeu et d'une certaine façon, je m'estime très chanceux de me lancer sérieusement dedans que maintenant, car j'ai entre les mains un jeu complètement mature et aboutit, plutôt qu'un truc bancale avec des tonnes d'ajustements à attendre.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Reviens quand tu auras atteint le mid/late game ; la quantité de micromanagement rébarbatif à faire pour gérer ses planètes est hallucinante.

----------


## Baptastro

> Reviens quand tu auras atteint le mid/late game ; la quantité de micromanagement rébarbatif à faire pour gérer ses planètes est hallucinante.


Personnellement, j'ai abandonné, j'ai mis tout mes secteurs en gestion automatique sauf le principal qui me sert à équilibrer le tout, et ça marche pas trop mal  ::):

----------


## vv221

Marrant ça, ici au contraire je laisse absolument tout en manuel : c’est _mes_ planètes, c’est _moi_ qui les gère !

Par contre arrivé au mid-game ma vitesse de jeu est généralement réglée sur _slow_ et je n’utilise pas (ou peu) la pause, pour prendre le temps de gérer tout ce qui se passe. Entre les planètes à développer, les nouvelles à coloniser, les sites archéologiques, la chasse aux léviathans, la diplomatie et la guerre, je n’ai pas le temps de m’ennuyer dans cette partie du jeu.

C’est aussi la période où je commence à spécialiser mes planètes pour faire décoller mon économie (des planètes équilibrées sont souvent un meilleur plan pour le début de partie), pas question de confier une tâche aussi délicate à mes gouverneurs.

Sur ma partie en cours c’est assez exceptionnel par contre, presque aucun micro-management alors que je suis entré dans le mid-game… Faut dire que je joue une _Megachurch Life-Seeded_ avec laquelle j’ai décidé de ne pas utiliser de robots ni d’habitats, ni de modifier mon espèce dominante, alors vers 2300 on est à peine passé de 2 planètes à 4 planètes (deux mondes Gaïa, deux mondes relique). La colonisation ne pourra démarrer que quand on aura enfin accès à la possibilité de terraformer les planètes habitables en mondes Gaïa.

Ça change pas mal de mes parties habituelles, ça demande pas mal de réflexion pour tenir la route face aux autres empires qui peuvent avoir des dizaines de planètes à disposition pour soutenir leur économie. Pour ma première partie avec une _megacorp_, c’est franchement une bonne expérience  :;):

----------


## Seymos

> Je viens de redécouvrir Stellaris, après avoir lancé une partie quelques mois après sa sortie. J'avais très vite laissé tombé.
> 
> J'ai donc repris récemment, choppé tous les DLC intéressants et me suis remis dans le truc.


Tu m'as donné envie de m'y remettre, je suis dans la même situation que toi : j'ai acheté le jeu day one, j'ai très rapidement lâché avec les bugs et le manque de finition. Maintenant j'ai envie de m'y replonger.

Du coup au niveau des DLC, j'ai l'impression que les must-have c'est Utopia et Apocalypse, éventuellement Federations. Ensuite Megacorps puis les "stories", qui rajoutent des évènements. Je me trompe ?

Est-ce que par sécurité il vaut mieux essayer de relancer une partie "lisse" avant de craquer sur les DLC, pour voir comment le jeu a évolué ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tu m'as donné envie de m'y remettre, je suis dans la même situation que toi : j'ai acheté le jeu day one, j'ai très rapidement lâché avec les bugs et le manque de finition. Maintenant j'ai envie de m'y replonger.
> 
> Du coup au niveau des DLC, j'ai l'impression que les must-have c'est Utopia et Apocalypse, éventuellement Federations. Ensuite Megacorps puis les "stories", qui rajoutent des évènements. Je me trompe ?
> 
> Est-ce que par sécurité il vaut mieux essayer de relancer une partie "lisse" avant de craquer sur les DLC, pour voir comment le jeu a évolué ?


Tu peux, il y a eu énormément de cha,gement depuis la 1.0. Va faire un tour, la modif des pops et les districts c'est déja quelque chose. Et puis la prochaine MAJ va remodifier le système de pop, parce que le endgame actuellement te demande de déplacer les chômeurs un par un, ce qui est quand même ultra chiant quand tu as 100 planètes et 1300 pops...

----------


## Roupille

Je suis un peu comme Seymos, j'ai aussi envie de m'y remettre. Mais niveau DLC c'est un peu le bordel. J'ai choppé Federations et là je vois sur steam les autres DLC en promo comme utopia.
Il faut tous les prendre ou il y a des Must-Have ?

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Perso j'attendrais la prochaine maj avant de jouer, parce qu'elle va diminuer le micromanagement répétitif en mid game. Actuellement tu dois continuellement cycler entre tes planètes pour équilibrer les populations, c'est inintéressant et long.

----------


## Pelop

> Absolument, c’est pour moi ce qui fait tout l’intérêt de ce jeu 
> 
> La partie stratégie comme la partie gestion sont bonnes sans être exceptionnelles, mais par contre le vaste champ des possibles et le boulot sur l’écriture font que chacun de mes parties ont été parsemées d’événement mémorables.
> 
> Dans la dernière en date (encore en cours), ce sera le débarquement surprise du Khan juste aux frontières de notre empire, alors que nous le croyions à l’autre bout de la galaxie et venions justement de voter contre une collaboration galactique pour arrêter ses conquêtes, persuadés que toutes ces histoires ne nous concernaient pas. Bah oui, sans accès à la technologie permettant  d’explorer les trous de ver, nous n’avions aucune idée qu’il était en fait à un saut de notre empire, tout proche de la capitale ! Et à ce moment, la deuxième planète était encore fraîchement colonisée, autant dire qu’il était hors de question de lui lâcher une miette de terrain, l’économie ne s’en serait pas remise.
> 
> En déclarant tous les édits permettant de booster les vaisseaux, et en l’attirant sur un bastion préparé pour l’occasion (qui n’avait même pas fini de construire ses plate-formes défensives) avant que l’intégralité de notre flotte planquée derrière une planète proche lui tombe dessus, il a finalement été stoppé avant qu’il puisse avancer trop loin pour être repoussé. Mais ça s’est joué à un cheveu, l’alternative étant la reddition…
> 
> Il a fallu que je fasse une pause après ça pour me remettre de mes émotions, surtout que j’ai tendance à régler le jeu sur les vitesses les plus lentes, ce qui m’a fait passer une grosse demi-heure très tendue sur ce qui n’aura été que 2 ou 3 affrontements de flottes.


Sympa  :;): 

Il me tarde que tous les DLC soient sur console pour reprendre une partie....

----------


## Ubuu

> j'ai l'impression que les must-have c'est Utopia et Apocalypse, éventuellement Federations. Ensuite Megacorps puis les "stories", qui rajoutent des évènements. Je me trompe ?


Mon avis :
1 - Utopia : pour les mégastructures qui dynamisent le end-game et donnent un vrai objectif à la partie (+ les ascensions + gestion plus fine des pops pour faire des génocides sur mesure). Le seul indispensable pour moi.
2 - Megacorps : plus de mégastructures, un marché aux esclaves, quelques ascensions en plus. Je n'aime pas jouer des megacorps mais c'est un gameplay vraiment différent des empires normaux (blob très limité).
3 - Apocalypse : les maraudeurs animent bien les parties, surtout le mid-game qui doit être un peu mou sans eux. 
4 - Fédération : J'ai longtemps joué sans. Je l'ai pris un jour en solde et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'il apportait. 2, 3 options en plus pour les fédérations et le Conseil galactique. A réserver à ceux qui veulent faire une partie orientée batisseur de fédération. 

Un peu comme sur tous les jeux paradox, les premiers dlc sont biens mais plus ça avance plus il faut plisser les yeux pour voir ce que des dlc à 20 balles apportent

----------


## Seymos

> Mon avis :
> 1 - Utopia : pour les mégastructures qui dynamisent le end-game et donnent un vrai objectif à la partie (+ les ascensions + gestion plus fine des pops pour faire des génocides sur mesure). Le seul indispensable pour moi.
> 2 - Megacorps : plus de mégastructures, un marché aux esclaves, quelques ascensions en plus. Je n'aime pas jouer des megacorps mais c'est un gameplay vraiment différent des empires normaux (blob très limité).
> 3 - Apocalypse : les maraudeurs animent bien les parties, surtout le mid-game qui doit être un peu mou sans eux. 
> 4 - Fédération : J'ai longtemps joué sans. Je l'ai pris un jour en solde et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'il apportait. 2, 3 options en plus pour les fédérations et le Conseil galactique. A réserver à ceux qui veulent faire une partie orientée batisseur de fédération. 
> 
> Un peu comme sur tous les jeux paradox, les premiers dlc sont biens mais plus ça avance plus il faut plisser les yeux pour voir ce que des dlc à 20 balles apportent


Merci beaucoup pour ton conseil  :;):

----------


## julian

Il y a un truc que j'ai du mal de saisir. Dans les vidéos de promos, on voit de chouettes batailles spatiales en temps réel. Et moi, mes batailles spatiales consistent juste en des vaisseaux qui se tournent autour rapidos en se tirant dessus, en vue de dessus, c'est particulièrement moche et inintéressant. Est-ce que j'ai manqué une option ou toutes les batailles spatiales sont comment ça ? J'avoue être un poil déçu de cette partie pour le moment, moi qui m'attendais à voir des batailles spatiales épiques.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> 4 - Fédération : J'ai longtemps joué sans. Je l'ai pris un jour en solde et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'il apportait. 2, 3 options en plus pour les fédérations et le Conseil galactique. A réserver à ceux qui veulent faire une partie orientée batisseur de fédération. 
> 
> Un peu comme sur tous les jeux paradox, les premiers dlc sont biens mais plus ça avance plus il faut plisser les yeux pour voir ce que des dlc à 20 balles apportent


Il y a le wiki qui explique bien ce que contient chaque DLC :
https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Downloadable_content

Notez que Le contenu est aussi décrit sur leur forum ou les pages steam des DLC, par exemple ici pour Federation : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Federations/


Cela me semble pourtant assez clair.  :;):

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Pour les DLC prenez sur Green Man Gaming ils sont moins chers que Steam actuellement

----------


## vv221

Contrairement à ce qui a été proposé jusqu’ici, je conseille de prendre les _Story Packs_ avant les grosses extensions.

Déjà ils sont deux fois moins cher (et souvent à moitié prix, soit 5 € chacun), mais surtout ils ajoutent de la variété tout au long de la partie, là où les grosses extensions ont plutôt tendance à ajouter de nouvelles mécaniques qui impliquent souvent la fin de la partie.

*Leviathans* ajoute de grosses bêtes qui servent de "mini-boss" de milieu de partie, un bon prétexte pour se monter une flotte même si on est pacifiste.*Synthetic Dawn* ajoute la possibilité de jouer un empire de machines, et _surtout_ une collection impressionnante de packs de voix pour VIR.*Distant Stars* ajoute toute une collection de nouvelles anomalies pour plus de variété, et le _L-Cluster_, un groupe d’étoiles déconnecté du reste de la galaxie au contenu inconnu tant qu’on n’a pas réussi à en rétablir l’accès.*Ancient Relics* ajoute les sites archéologiques, des sortes de "super anomalies" demandant beaucoup plus de temps d’étude et se déroulant en plusieurs étapes, racontant à chaque fois une courte histoire.

Si comme moi on joue à Stellaris pour s’inventer des histoires plutôt que purement pour l’aspect stratégie (que j’apprécie aussi beaucoup), ces DLC bon marché sont à mon avis le meilleur investissement pour étoffer le jeu.

Après je prends aussi les extensions plus massives, mais j’ai attendu plus longtemps avant de m’y intéresser et je fais le tour d’une avant de m’offrir la suivante. En ce moment par exemple je découvre MegaCorp, et n’ai donc toujours pas touché à Federations. Le bonus appréciable, c’est que le temps que je m’intéresse à une de ces extensions, la suivante est déjà sortie donc elle est régulièrement à moitié prix  :;):

----------


## Ubuu

> Il y a le wiki qui explique bien ce que contient chaque DLC :
> https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Downloadable_content
> 
> Notez que Le contenu est aussi décrit sur leur forum ou les pages steam des DLC, par exemple ici pour Federation : https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...s_Federations/
> 
> 
> Cela me semble pourtant assez clair.


Je ne trouve pas ça clair du tout  ::P: 
"Join the Galactic Community and pass resolutions by voting with the rest of the Community" je l'avais déjà avec le patch gratuit. Alors oui j'ai bien remarqué comme je l'ai écrit les 2, 3 options en plus au Conseil galactique, mais je les considère marginales. Ceux qui achètent tous les dlcs day 1 ne s'en rendent pas forcément compte, alors je me permet de partager les résultats de mon crash test. En mettant en avant ce qui compte pour moi, parce que l'on est sur un forum et pas sur un store ou un wiki. 

Store qui est un poil malhonnête. Je ne m'en plains pas puisque c'est une malhonnêteté qui ajoute gratuitement des features censées être payantes. 

Par exemple dans les story pack décris par vv221, je n'en possède aucun, et pourtant j'ai des _guardians_ dans mes parties, et des sites archéologiques avec reliques et artefacts. Alors je suppose que c'est plus "riche" et qu'il y a plus d'interaction possible avec les packs. Mais le store et le wiki ne le présentent pas du tout comme cela. 

Le store sur Ancient Relics Story Pack  :



> Fouilles 
> Sondez divers mondes étrangers et énigmatiques grâce à de nouveaux sites archéologiques que votre empire pourra étudier... ou piller. Chaque site commence une histoire ayant entre un et six chapitres à explorer. Reconstituez l'histoire pour découvrir des artefacts et des reliques qui peuvent être des atouts pour votre empire.


Event que j'ai eu plusieurs fois en jeu sans posséder le dlc




> Mondes reliques
> Autrefois le foyer de civilisations prospères et avancées, ces Mondes reliques sont désormais à l'abandon, remplis de ruines désolées et de mystères non élucidés. Les joueurs ont la possibilité de fouiller des sites archéologiques garantis pour exhumer de puissants artefacts et reliques.


Event que je n'ai jamais vu et qui doit être spécifique au dlc.

Je n’emploierais pas le mot clair  ::P: 

Et c'est pour cela que des présentations personnelles comme celle de vv221 font de meilleurs guides d'achat.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Je ne trouve pas ça clair du tout 
> "Join the Galactic Community and pass resolutions by voting with the rest of the Community" je l'avais déjà avec le patch gratuit. Alors oui j'ai bien remarqué comme je l'ai écrit les 2, 3 options en plus au Conseil galactique, mais je les considère marginales. Ceux qui achètent tous les dlcs day 1 ne s'en rendent pas forcément compte, alors je me permet de partager les résultats de mon crash test. En mettant en avant ce qui compte pour moi, parce que l'on est sur un forum et pas sur un store ou un wiki. 
> 
> Store qui est un poil malhonnête. Je ne m'en plains pas puisque c'est une malhonnêteté qui ajoute gratuitement des features censées être payantes.


Depuis plusieurs années et sur la plupart des jeux des studios Paradox, ils font toujours un patch gratuit (contenant un partie des features) en même temps que la sortie de chaque DLC.
Donc, même sans payer tu as tout de même des nouveautés (ce qui est, en soit, une bonne chose, on est d'accord)  ::): 

Après oui, pour savoir exactement ce que te déverrouille l'achat du DLC, je l'admet, il faut creuser un peu (mais attention, ça spoil). Je ne m'en rend pas forcement compte vu que je suis régulièrement les journaux de développement, mea culpa. 

Par exemple pour Federation : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Federations_(DLC) Il est vrai que la partie du conseil galactique n'est pas précise.
Le patch "Verne" (voir log ici) sorti en même temps que le DLC "Federation"contenait gratuitement les éléments suivants :

Du coup le conseil galactique est bien gratuit. Le DLC ajoute des options supplémentaires (un peu plus "extrêmes", pour ceux qui veulent faire mumuse avec).

Le DLC a aussi d'autres trucs intéressants comme des nouvelles origines, de nouveaux types de fédération, des nouvelles méga-structures.


En tout cas, on est bien d'accord, il vaut mieux bien se renseigner avant d'acheter et rien ne vaut l'avis d'autres canards ici même.  :;): 





> Ceux qui achètent tous les dlcs day 1 ne s'en rendent pas forcément compte, alors je me permet de partager les résultats de mon crash test. En mettant en avant ce qui compte pour moi, parce que l'on est sur un forum et pas sur un store ou un wiki.


Parce qu'on est sur un forum, j'ai essayé de te répondre en te donnant les informations que j'avais. Désolé si la façon qui m'a paru la plus simple a été de balancer des liens vers un wiki et/ou un store.

----------


## Ubuu

> Parce qu'on est sur un forum, j'ai essayé de te répondre en te donnant les informations que j'avais. Désolé si la façon qui m'a paru la plus simple a été de balancer des liens vers un wiki et/ou un store.


Par là j'entendais seulement ne pas prétendre être exhaustif comme le serait un wiki ou un store. Ce n'était pas un reproche.

Et il se trouve que le store steam est mensonger, du moins volontairement imprécis pour faire croire aux profanes qui ne lisent pas tous les devblogs que le dlc contient plus que ce qu'il n'a en réalité par rapport à la version gratuite. Cette politique fait payer à ceux qui en ont les moyens le contenu gratuit de ceux qui surveillent la dépense. Je ne m'en plaindrais surement pas. Mais tel un franc-maçon je met ma loge dans la confidence  ::siffle::

----------


## vv221

Je confirme qu’il est possible de croiser 2~3 sites archéologiques sans _Ancient Relics_, probablement comme "produit d’appel" pour motiver à acheter l’extension. Je crois avoir aussi déjà trouvé un monde relique sans l’extension, peut-être à la suite d’une chaîne d’événements liée à un précurseur. D’ailleurs ces mondes reliques peuvent être convertis en _œcumenopolis_, planètes-villes qu’on ne peut construire "à volonté" qu’avec _MegaCorp_.

De la même manière, les léviathans sont le cœur de l’extension du même nom, mais une poignée sont aussi ajoutés par _Distant Stars_.

Et pour les méga-structures, à l’origine exclusives à _Utopia_, quelques unes viennent en fait avec _MegaCorp_ (peut-être d’autres avec _Federations_ ?), et d’autres comme les habitats ont même été intégrées au jeu de base au même titre que les _gateways_.

Brèfle, c’est le bordel  ::P: 

Ce qu’il faut garder en tête c’est que _Ancient Relics_ fait des sites archéologiques et des artefacts quelque chose qui pèse réellement dans le gameplay, que _Leviathans_ ajoute facilement une demi-douzaine de monstres galactiques rien que sur une carte de taille moyenne, etc. On peut "goûter" ce qui sera ajouté rien qu’avec le jeu de base (ce qui est plutôt malin sur le plan commercial), mais il faut acheter l’extension appropriée si on apprécie la mécanique et qu’on veut vraiment de la variété.

----------


## Pelop

Est ce que la version console est la même version que celle des PC, même maj sans le DLC fédération? Car je sais qu’à chaque DLC qui sort (extension DLC comme Utopia etc...) il y a avec une grosse mise à jour qui transforme pas mal le jeu et ses mécanismes, la version console est elle au niveau du PC dans ce cas même si ya pas tous les DLC de dispo?

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Pour ceux ayant des écrans 1440p ou plus, je viens de découvrir ce mod qui marche très bien pour augmenter la taille de l'interface sans flou : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1906038494
Compatible achievement si on supprime les .txt dans le dossier define, ça décale quelques éléments mineurs par contre




> Est ce que la version console est la même version que celle des PC, même maj sans le DLC fédération? Car je sais qu’à chaque DLC qui sort (extension DLC comme Utopia etc...) il y a avec une grosse mise à jour qui transforme pas mal le jeu et ses mécanismes, la version console est elle au niveau du PC dans ce cas même si ya pas tous les DLC de dispo?


Non.

----------


## canope

J'ai envie de me remettre au jeu, l'ayant abandonné également au début comme bcp de monde. Mais il semble s'être vraiment bcp étoffé! Je pense suivre les conseils de bcp qui disent d'attendre la prochaine MAJ. Donc ma question est simple: est ce qu'on a une date pour cette MAJ ou pas encore?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> J'ai envie de me remettre au jeu, l'ayant abandonné également au début comme bcp de monde. Mais il semble s'être vraiment bcp étoffé! Je pense suivre les conseils de bcp qui disent d'attendre la prochaine MAJ. Donc ma question est simple: est ce qu'on a une date pour cette MAJ ou pas encore?


Non, malheureusement pas encore de date, ni même d'annonce officielle du DLC (qui accompagne la mise à jour).

Peut-être qu'on aura des nouvelles dans les futurs journaux de dev...

----------


## Nov

J'ai repris aussi un peu et j'ai du mal à accrocher à leur nouveau système de planète. Je le trouve un peu trop compliqué en fait. Ca dépend de l'empire choisit mais quand tu dois gérer les esclaves, les robots, et tout faire toi-même parce que l'IA est au fond du gouffre (pire qu'avant je trouve), c'est assez "épuisant".

D'ailleurs, sur les quelques parties que j'ai faite, j'ai quasiment pas conquis tellement la gestion de mon espace me prenait de temps et que j'étais découragé par avance de devoir gérer de nouvelles planètes :x

C'est pas une mauvaise idée en soi de donner plus d'importance à cette partie, mais purée ils étaient obligé de rendre ça si fastidieux ? -_-

----------


## Kahanha

Surtout que ça n'apporte pas tant de profondeur que ça, juste des ressources à gérer en plus. C'est pas mal, mieux que l'ancien système, mais il y a clairement moyen de faire un truc plus fun à mon avis.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 196 : REDACTED : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...acted.1452177/

----------


## Pelop

> Pour ceux ayant des écrans 1440p ou plus, je viens de découvrir ce mod qui marche très bien pour augmenter la taille de l'interface sans flou : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1906038494
> Compatible achievement si on supprime les .txt dans le dossier define, ça décale quelques éléments mineurs par contre
> 
> Non.


Ok merci  :;): 

C’est sûr ya plus de flou avec ce mod??

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Ok merci 
> 
> C’est sûr ya plus de flou avec ce mod??


J'ai joué plusieurs heures avec depuis, je confirme.
Il faut mettre le UI scaling à 100% dans les options par contre, sinon ça va flouter à nouveau.

Pour les achievements, en fait c'est tout à fait jouable avec, la seule différence c'est le décalage des notifications et de la fenêtre de commerce bilatéral, rien de méchant.

Attention à bien installer le module gimp, si le script ne mets que quelques secondes à tourner c'est que ca n'a pas marché (vérifie dans le dossier du mod qu'il y a des images).

----------


## La Guigne

Edit: over grillé, le dernier dev diary a été posté sur la page précédente mais je n'avais pas vu le message  :<_<:

----------


## MikeFriks

Je regarde OfficiallyDevin sur Stellaris là et il mentionne le marché qui est un échangeur de ressources infinies, est-ce vrai ? Stellaris n'a pas d'économie propre genre les ressources sont faites par les PNJ puis vendues on non ?

----------


## vv221

> Je pense suivre les conseils de bcp qui disent d'attendre la prochaine MAJ.


Je ne sais pas d'où vient ce conseil, mais je le désapprouve  ::P: 

Les gros problèmes de performances qu'avait le jeu en fin de partie sont réglés, il n'y a pas de gros bug bien chiant (il en reste une collection de petits, mais vu l'ambition du jeu ça me semble difficile à éviter), le jeu est tout à fait appréciable dans sa version actuelle (2.8.1).

---




> D'ailleurs, sur les quelques parties que j'ai faite, j'ai quasiment pas conquis tellement la gestion de mon espace me prenait de temps et que j'étais découragé par avance de devoir gérer de nouvelles planètes :x


Je n'aime pas automatiser des trucs dans ce genre de jeu, je veux tout gérer moi-même jusqu'à la moindre _pop_. Mon conseil pour ne pas être submergé est de passer la vitesse du jeu sur _slow_, et à la rigueur de passer temporairement sur _normal_ en cas de passage un peu creux.
(et _slowest_ avec l'interface masquée et un niveau de zoom très proche pour les combats spatiaux, mais ça c'est juste pour les fans de _space porn_ dans mon genre  ::ninja:: )

Je ne m'y attendais vraiment pas quand je l'ai testé pour la première fois avec une vitesse plus lente, mais ça a en fait grandement amélioré mon expérience de jeu, tout semble arriver à un rythme constant mais gérable. En bonus la pause devient totalement dispensable.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 197 : Les Opérations : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ssets.1453138/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 198 : Les Provocations : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tions.1454011/

----------


## Munshine

A chaque nouvelle maj, j'ai envie de m'y remettre mais chaque fois que j’atteins le milieu du jeu, j'abandonne.  ::happy2:: 

Quoi que la dernière partie, je m'y étais mal pris: j'étais toujours en retard technologique par rapport aux ia adverses  et avec une flotte inférieure. Arrivé au milieu de partie, c'était mort pour rattraper les ia.

 D'après ce que je comprends, dés le début de partie faut investir dans le perk de la recherche technologique, accumuler des alloys le plus possible au dépens des biens de consommations  ,mettre à jour ses corvettes avec les dernières technos d'armes et d'armure et créer le plus possible de modules anchorage sur les stations  ?
C'est une stratégie toujours valide avec les dernières mises à jour ?

----------


## ouk

> C'est une stratégie toujours valide avec les dernières mises à jour ?


Les deux premiers perks que je prends toujours sont expansion en premier et techonogical ascendancy en deuxième. Ne pas hésiter à faire les recherches qui boost dès le début non plus. Également : tout de suite poser un scientifique en assist research sur ta planète de départ et y construire 3 centres de recherches dès que tu peux. En général je n'ai jamais de retard technologique par la suite.

----------


## vv221

Ici cʼest le contraire, jʼai tendance à jouer avec peu de science tant que je suis encore en phase de colonisation. Ce nʼest quʼune fois que jʼai posé les frontières de mon empire et ai bien lancé mes colonies que je commence à bosser sur la charge administrative et la science. Ça correspond généralement au moment où je passe de planètes équilibrées dans leurs productions à des planètes spécialisées.

Après jʼadapte ça à lʼempire que je joue, je peux commencer à me concentrer sur la science beaucoup plus tôt ou au contraire la négliger jusque très tard dans ma partie. Dans ce dernier cas je compense souvent par une diplomatie très agressive, me permettant dʼaméliorer mes flottes à partir de lʼanalyse des débris suite à la destruction de flottes adverses.

À savoir que je joue avec le coût des recherches et des traditions multiplié par 2 (donc une même recherche est deux fois plus longue à effectuer par rapport au réglage par défaut), ça peut jouer pas mal sur lʼapproche quʼon a.

----------


## Goranth

Salut les canards.
Je me suis pris le jeux en promo sans aucun dlc (n'ayant pas le budget) et je doit dire qu'il me plait bien.
J'en suis à ma troisième partie (les deux première étant des parties test pour prendre en main le jeux et qui se sont terminées en catastrophe, invasion de partout par des aliens).
Le début de partie est assez intéressant, la phase d'exploration et d'expansion est chouette, on attends de tomber sur la prochaine anomalie qui nous donnera un gros bonus ou autre. Mais une fois que j'ai pris le contrôle de tout les systèmes à ma portée et que je suis bloqué par les empires des autres, ben ... je fais quoi ?
Je joue des matérialiste xenophile plutôt pacifique. Je suis à la pointe de la technologie dans la galaxie (mis à part les empires déchus) et tout mes voisins m'apprécient, même les xenophobe. Du coup j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans des guerres inutiles, je compte les mois et les années qui passent en améliorant mes planètes petit à petit en répondant aux besoins de ma population ou bien en foncton des ressources qui me manquent. Je fais grossir ma flotte qui ne me sert que de force de dissuasion et je barricade mes frontières avec des forteresse stellaire. Est-ce que c'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire sur le jeux vanilla ? ou est-ce que je loupe quelque chose ? 
Si vous avez des idées pour pimenter ma partie je suis preneur.

----------


## Mad-T

> Salut les canards.
> Je me suis pris le jeux en promo sans aucun dlc (n'ayant pas le budget) et je doit dire qu'il me plait bien.
> J'en suis à ma troisième partie (les deux première étant des parties test pour prendre en main le jeux et qui se sont terminées en catastrophe, invasion de partout par des aliens).
> Le début de partie est assez intéressant, la phase d'exploration et d'expansion est chouette, on attends de tomber sur la prochaine anomalie qui nous donnera un gros bonus ou autre. Mais une fois que j'ai pris le contrôle de tout les systèmes à ma portée et que je suis bloqué par les empires des autres, ben ... je fais quoi ?
> Je joue des matérialiste xenophile plutôt pacifique. Je suis à la pointe de la technologie dans la galaxie (mis à part les empires déchus) et tout mes voisins m'apprécient, même les xenophobe. Du coup j'ai pas envie de me lancer dans des guerres inutiles, je compte les mois et les années qui passent en améliorant mes planètes petit à petit en répondant aux besoins de ma population ou bien en foncton des ressources qui me manquent. Je fais grossir ma flotte qui ne me sert que de force de dissuasion et je barricade mes frontières avec des forteresse stellaire. Est-ce que c'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire sur le jeux vanilla ? ou est-ce que je loupe quelque chose ? 
> Si vous avez des idées pour pimenter ma partie je suis preneur.


Eh bien, même un pacifiste xenophile peut se lasser d'un empire déchu (ED), notamment parce que l'intégralité de son territoire a une valeur si stratégique que tu l'as "claim" ? En général, tu n'as pas besoin de déclarer la guerre, elle arrive toute seule  ::): 
Inclure 1 (premier ?) ED tans ton économie / production c'est un bon premier pas pour être capable d'affronter une fin de partie. Economiquement, c'est très rentable et rembourse très vite la création de la flotte que cela te coutera...

Après si tu es trop pacifiste pour l'envisager, hmmm, reste à te lancer dans le concours de la plus grosse fédération ???

----------


## vv221

> Je joue des matérialiste xenophile plutôt pacifique


Il est donc tout à fait pertinent d'aller casser les dents des spiritualistes xénophobes, surtout les militaristes, pour les remettre sur le droit chemin  ::ninja:: 
Possiblement avec une fédération d'autres empires xénophiles et/ou matérialistes. En forçant les autres à adopter vos formes de gouvernement, vous pourrez même les intégrer dans votre fédération jusquʼà ce que celle-ci englobe la majorité de la galaxie.

Sans DLC, en milieu de partie tu as grosso-modo 3 activités :
le développement économiquela diplomatiela guerre
Pour ma part je joue souvent sur des grands galaxies peu peuplées, avec pas mal de civilisations pré-FTL. Ça permet à lʼexploration de rester encore une activité passé 2300, et à la diplomatie dʼêtre plus intéressante avec lʼarrivée de nouveaux empires en cours de jeu.

Si à un moment tu as un peu plus de budget, les DLC "Story Pack" sont à la fois les moins chers (~5€ en promo) et surtout ceux qui ajoutent le plus de contenu dans ce milieu de partie qui peut en effet être un peu creux si on ne participe pas à des guerres.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 199 : BECOME THE CRISIS

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Annonce du prochain DLC : *Stellaris - NEMESIS*






> Nemesis est une extension de Stellaris dans laquelle le joueur pourra déterminer le destin d'une galaxie déstabilisée. En ajoutant des outils d'espionnage, un chemin vers le pouvoir en tant que Custode galactique pour combattre des crises de fin de partie, ou l'option Menace pour DEVENIR la crise de fin de partie, Nemesis vous donne les outils les plus puissants offerts jusqu'à présent dans Stellaris.
> 
> Vous devrez faire le choix ultime entre le chaos ou le contrôle, pour prendre en charge une galaxie en pleine crise. 
> Trouverez-vous un moyen de prendre le pouvoir par la diplomatie ou par des subterfuges, ou regarderez-vous les étoiles s'éteindre une par une ?

----------


## Helix

Bon sang, même pas de date ! Argh !

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai relancé une partie qui m'a coûté 36 € de DLC . 

Je trouve que le jeu est super dense, parce qu'en faisant une partie tous le 2 ans, il y a suffisamment d'histoires pour que j'ai l'impression que ce soit ma première fois sur le jeu. 

Y'a juste un truc que je trouve abscon, c'est d'avoir à la fois des "districts" et des bâtiments spéciaux.

----------


## vv221

> Y'a juste un truc que je trouve abscon, c'est d'avoir à la fois des "districts" et des bâtiments spéciaux.


Cʼest prévu pour être retravaillé par la prochaine grosse mise-à-jour. Il devrait toujours y avoir des districts et de bâtiments, mais la division devrait être plus claire entre ceux-ci :
les districts pour la production de ressources, y compris les ressources avancées comme les biens de consommation et les alliagesles bâtiments, moins nombreux que dans le fonctionnement actuel du jeu et ne se débloquant plus de la même manière, plutôt pour spécialiser la planète dans un rôle donné

Un _Dev Diary_ décrit ce changement un peu plus en détail : Stellaris Dev Diary #190 : Leading Economic Indicators

----------


## Esprit

> Cʼest prévu pour être retravaillé par la prochaine grosse mise-à-jour. Il devrait toujours y avoir des districts et de bâtiments, mais la division devrait être plus claire entre ceux-ci :
> les districts pour la production de ressources, y compris les ressources avancées comme les biens de consommation et les alliagesles bâtiments, moins nombreux que dans le fonctionnement actuel du jeu et ne se débloquant plus de la même manière, plutôt pour spécialiser la planète dans un rôle donné
> 
> Un _Dev Diary_ décrit ce changement un peu plus en détail : Stellaris Dev Diary #190 : Leading Economic Indicators


Ils sont pénibles de changer encore.  :tired:  J'aime pas du tout la tournure, cela donne pas une impression de remplissage des planètes d'avoir si peu de bâtiments en plus de donner la sensation que ça soit encore plus "casualisé." Cela manque d'immensité, de chiffres, faut nous faire rêver.  ::sad::

----------


## tompalmer

> Ils sont pénibles de changer encore.  J'aime pas du tout la tournure, cela donne pas une impression de remplissage des planètes d'avoir si peu de bâtiments en plus de donner la sensation que ça soit encore plus "casualisé." Cela manque d'immensité, de chiffres, faut nous faire rêver.


Je pense que le bon système reste à inventer, ce sera peut être pour un second opus.

----------


## Tenebris

> Annonce du prochain DLC : *Stellaris - NEMESIS*


Oh purée, je vais replonger quand il sortira ! J'attends l'espionnage depuis la sortie du jeu. Le remaniement des bâtiments sera pas un luxe aussi.

Et devenir la crise de fin de partie, miam :D "Qui est à l'appareil? Ton pire cauchemar *fin du signal*" *Il regarde par le hublot et perçoit une légion de vaisseaux de guerre, tel un nuage de feu et d'acier créé pour assombrir tout l'univers*

----------


## Munshine

> Ils sont pénibles de changer encore.  J'aime pas du tout la tournure, cela donne pas une impression de remplissage des planètes d'avoir si peu de bâtiments en plus de donner la sensation que ça soit encore plus "casualisé." Cela manque d'immensité, de chiffres, faut nous faire rêver.


Si l'objectif c'est de réduire le micromanagement en milieu de jeu, c'est un mal pour un bien. Remplir ses planètes c'est bien au début, mais passé la dizaine de planètes, je commençais à péter un câble.

----------


## vv221

> Remplir ses planètes c'est bien au début, mais passé la dizaine de planètes, je commençais à péter un câble.


Je suis vraiment le seul micromanageur fou de cette discussion ? Si je le pouvais, j’assignerais même manuellement les _pops_ aux _jobs_ les plus adaptés  ::ninja:: 

Là où je m’éclate le plus, c’est avec une _Hive-Mind_ post-_Evolutionary Mastery_, avec des planètes et des races spécialisés dans tous les types d’activités possibles.

----------


## Mad-T

> Je suis vraiment le seul micromanageur fou de cette discussion ? Si je le pouvais, j’assignerais même manuellement les _pops_ aux _jobs_ les plus adaptés 
> 
> Là où je m’éclate le plus, c’est avec une _Hive-Mind_ post-_Evolutionary Mastery_, avec des planètes et des races spécialisés dans tous les types d’activités possibles.


Non, tu n'es pas seul. 
Mais vraiment je regrette de ne pas avoir une bête fonction 'template', principalement pour les planètes fraichement colonisées, et pour les planètes en fin de développement et archi spécialisées.
La répétition des mêmes ordres / déplacement pop / bâtiments de développement pourrait agréablement être automatisable  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

Moi j'aime bien me faire des galaxies à la Star Wars, j'ai fait une mégacorporation la "fédération du profit" et même si on est xénophobes, on finit par donner la résidence aux autres espèces. 

Je joue relativement pacifique, mais contrairement aux autres parties je suis moins naïf donc je me fais de belles flottes. (et bizarrement on me fais moins chier)

----------


## Noxx

Salut les canards, j'ai lancé une partie pour apprendre les bases et il y un aspect du jeu que je ne semble pas comprendre "l'extension de l'empire", j'ai actuellement une limite de 50 et je dépasse déjà de 10, les deux IA que j'ai rencontré sont au dessus de 100 donc comment puis je l'augmenter? je pense que j'ai abusé des avant-postes mais même en rectifiant je reste trop haut.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Salut les canards, j'ai lancé une partie pour apprendre les bases et il y un aspect du jeu que je ne semble pas comprendre "l'extension de l'empire", j'ai actuellement une limite de 50 et je dépasse déjà de 10, les deux IA que j'ai rencontré sont au dessus de 100 donc comment puis je l'augmenter? je pense que j'ai abusé des avant-postes mais même en rectifiant je reste trop haut.


Salut Noxx, si ma mémoire est bonne (rarement), pour la capacité administrative tu peux l'augmenter via les méthodes suivantes ;
- Construire des bureaux administratif sur tes planètes (c'est un bâtiment)
- Rechercher certaines technologies qui augmente ta capacité administrative ou de réduire le coùt de certains facteurs sur celle-ci.
- Certains "civics" de ton empire permet aussi de l'augmenter

Sinon c'est souvent que je la dépasse aussi au début de partie, ce n'est pas très grave tant que tu ne la dépasse de pas beaucoup (les malus ne sont pas trop sévère dans ce cas).

----------


## Munshine

> Non, tu n'es pas seul. 
> Mais vraiment je regrette de ne pas avoir une bête fonction 'template', principalement pour les planètes fraichement colonisées, et pour les planètes en fin de développement et archi spécialisées.
> La répétition des mêmes ordres / déplacement pop / bâtiments de développement pourrait agréablement être automatisable


J'ai pas tout lu  mais ça parle de l'automatisation de la gestion des colonies dans le Dev diary 191

----------


## vv221

> Salut Noxx, si ma mémoire est bonne (rarement), pour la capacité administrative tu peux l'augmenter via les méthodes suivantes ;
> - Construire des bureaux administratif sur tes planètes (c'est un bâtiment)
> - Rechercher certaines technologies qui augmente ta capacité administrative ou de réduire le coùt de certains facteurs sur celle-ci.
> - Certains "civics" de ton empire permet aussi de l'augmenter


Tout bon  :;): 




> Sinon c'est souvent que je la dépasse aussi au début de partie, ce n'est pas très grave tant que tu ne la dépasse de pas beaucoup (les malus ne sont pas trop sévère dans ce cas).


Les pénalités deviennent dʼautant plus sévères quʼon dépasse de beaucoup sa capacité administrative, et les effets les plus impactants sont sur le déblocage des traditions et lʼavancement des recherches. Pour ma part jʼai tendance à ignorer la capacité administrative tant que je nʼai pas une poignée de planètes avec quelques emplacement de bâtiments, dont au moins une dédiée à la recherche et une à dédier donc aux bureaucrates.

Tant quʼon nʼen est quʼà 2 ou 3 planètes, les malus seront trop peu impactants pour prendre du temps à essayer de monter sa capacité administrative. En gardant quand même en tête que les _Megacorps_ et les _Machine Empires_ ont des malus qui grimpent beaucoup plus vite, et que les _Hive-Mind_ ont au contraire plus de latitude de ce côté.

----------


## tompalmer

Oui perso j'ai déja été à 150 % de capacité en administration, mais les bâtiments sont assez efficaces pour revenir dans le droit chemin .

----------


## vv221

Non seulement les bâtiments augmentent chacun la capacité administrative de manière notable, mais en plus il y a des désignations de planètes et des spécialités de gouverneurs qui permettent dʼaugmenter lʼeffet de chaque bâtiment. Il nʼy a vraiment aucune raison de sʼinquiéter même si on dépasse de beaucoup cette "limite" en début de partie.

Surtout pour les empires agressifs, qui vont pouvoir compenser en partie leur lenteur technologique par lʼanalyse des débris laissés par leurs victimes sur les champs de bataille…

----------


## canope

Dites les canards, je me tate à me prendre le DLC fédération avant la sortie de Nemesis. Est ce qu'il vaut son prix? J'ai cru lire des canard disant ne pas avoir compris ce qu'apporte le DLC. Pour l'instant j'ai utopia, apocalypse et megacorp.

----------


## Kobixe

> Salut les canards, j'ai lancé une partie pour apprendre les bases et il y un aspect du jeu que je ne semble pas comprendre "l'extension de l'empire", j'ai actuellement une limite de 50 et je dépasse déjà de 10, les deux IA que j'ai rencontré sont au dessus de 100 donc comment puis je l'augmenter? je pense que j'ai abusé des avant-postes mais même en rectifiant je reste trop haut.


Ce que je fais perso c'est que je passe pas le cap, mais en début de partie je met des avant-postes uniquement sur les chokepoint et je ferme les frontières par défaut. Comme ça j'établis un premier périmètre avec de la place pour coloniser par la suite dans les systèmes intérieurs.  




> Dites les canards, je me tate à me prendre le DLC fédération avant la sortie de Nemesis. Est ce qu'il vaut son prix? J'ai cru lire des canard disant ne pas avoir compris ce qu'apporte le DLC. Pour l'instant j'ai utopia, apocalypse et megacorp.


Je pense que Fédération a été un peu boudé par les joueurs à cause du fait qu'on a plus de diplo mais que l'IA est pas plus maligne, et probablement parceque si tu joue les _bad guy_ à fond tu va pas utiliser les fonctions du DLC. Un peu comme tous les DLC je trouve, si t'es orienté optimisation ou minmaxing ça sera peut-être pas très satisfaisant, pour le RP je trouve ça excellent par contre. J'avoue ne pas trop me souvenir de ce qu'apporte spécifiquement le DLC par rapport à l'update gratuite qui l'accompagnait.

----------


## vv221

Federations et Necroids sont les deux seuls DLC que je n’ai pas encore achetés, donc je peux me planter sur ce que ceux-ci ajoutent. De mémoire Federations apporte :
différents types de fédérations (orientées vers les activités militaires, le commerce, etc.)plus de possibilités avec le conseil galactiqueun nouveau type de vaisseau qui peut servir de chantier volantpas mal de nouvelles origines, dont celles permettant de commencer sur autre chose qu’une planète et celles permettant de démarrer directement dans une fédération

----------


## Jack Shepard

Bonjour a tous!

Je suis entrain de me frotter aux prethoryn scourges... Et j'ai une question :
- j'ai bien compris le refit des vaisseaux et d'ailleurs avec ma flotte principale je les défoncent MAIS le temps d'en battre une, deux autres ont repop c'est sans fin... Y-a-t-il un intérêt de bombarder leurs planètes ? 
Ou il faut juste manager une dizaine de flottes et jouer au chat et a la souris avec eux?

Merci de votre aide!

----------


## bobmachine

On me corrigera si je me trompe mais bombarder une planète sers à affaiblir les défenses, dans le but de l'envahir avec des troupes au sol. Si tu conquis les planètes les unes après les autres, leur espace va se restreindre et le jeu du chat et de la souris s’arrêter.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 200 : Les Gardiens (de la galaxie) https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...odian.1456176/

----------


## LetoII

> Bonjour a tous!
> 
> Je suis entrain de me frotter aux prethoryn scourges... Et j'ai une question :
> - j'ai bien compris le refit des vaisseaux et d'ailleurs avec ma flotte principale je les défoncent MAIS le temps d'en battre une, deux autres ont repop c'est sans fin... Y-a-t-il un intérêt de bombarder leurs planètes ? 
> Ou il faut juste manager une dizaine de flottes et jouer au chat et a la souris avec eux?
> 
> Merci de votre aide!


Si mes souvenirs sont bons, une fois complétement infestées les planétes pondent régulièrement des flottes. Le seul moyen d'en venir à bout est donc de cramer toutes leur planètes (le mieux c'est quand même de les empêcher de s'installer) puis de finir ce qu'il reste de flotte errantes.

----------


## Nelfe

> Journal de dev n° 200 : Les Gardiens (de la galaxie) https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...odian.1456176/


Sympa, ça a un petit côté Palpatine.

----------


## Cedski

Un mélange entre star war et star trek.

----------


## tompalmer

Si y'a des progamerz, est ce que vous voyez l'interêt d'avoir une fédération quand y'a le sénat galactique ?

----------


## Kobixe

La flotte !

----------


## tompalmer

Ah oui j'en suis pas là, j'avais passé ma fédé en level 3 mais elle a périclité (j'ai du y coller 3 émissaires pour que ça reparte)

Après comme je suis la deuxième puissance galactique, avec un siège au conseil, j'allais prioriser ça

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 201 : Galactic Imperium https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...erium.1457502/




Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Stelteck

Je viens de me faire défoncer par mon voisin. Quelle est la stratégie à avoir quand la flotte adverse est vraiment forte (genre le double) ? Il y a un moyen de la grignoter petit à petit ?

----------


## Thelann

Créer des places fortes sur les "choke points" blindés de défenses statiques dans un premier temps, histoire que tu ne te fasse pas rouler dessus.

Ensuite si la flotte reste d'un seul tenant tu ne pourras pas la grignoter, dans ce cas tu peux soit attendre qu'elle s'écrase bien gentillement sur tes défenses, soit tu pars raider avec de petites flottes son territoire pour saboter son économie. Sans entretien, pas de flotte. Les planètes sont ce qui rapporte le plus mais sont souvent défendues. Si l'invasion n'est pas possible/tenable, un bombardement des famille fera très bien l'affaire.

Dernière possibilité, jouer de diplomatie pour "suggérer" à un copain costaud d'aller péter la gueule à ton cher voisin. Par contre les gains de territoires seront aussi pour lui, ou alors faut faire la course. 

Have fun

----------


## Stelteck

Merci. J'avais fait une place forte mais elle s'est fait défoncer avant que ma flotte ne puisse la renforcer..  ::ninja::

----------


## vv221

Les deux techniques principales contre une flotte adverse bien plus fortes sont :
Comme dit au-dessus, se battre avec le soutien d'un bastion bien fortifiéModifier tes templates de vaisseaux pour contrer les modèles adverses (_point-defense_ contre les missiles et chasseurs, lasers contre l'armure, canons contre les boucliers, etc.)
Avec des vaisseaux vraiment conçus pour contrer une flotte adverse, tu peux espérer tomber une flotte jusqu'à deux fois la puissance affichée de la tienne.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 202 : Design des vaisseaux Nemesis https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ction.1458810/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 203 : VFX Nemesis : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...mesis.1460183/

----------


## Plantadonf

Stellaris et ses DLC sur Humble bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...scovery-bundle

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 204 : Un journal un peu plus technique sur les Script et l'amélioration de la "modabilité" : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ments.1461327/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Un peu hors sujet, mais si vous aimez les jeux de société : *Stellaris Infinite Legacy* arrive sur kickstarter.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...term=stellaris

----------


## Mad-T

Mais lol, ils l'ont fait ! Merci pour l'info, je vais faire suivre à un ami  ::):

----------


## Darkath

ca à l'air très chiant  ::o:  c'est quoi ces cartes remplis de texte  :Facepalm:   :^_^:

----------


## Nelfe

> Mais lol, ils l'ont fait ! Merci pour l'info, je vais faire suivre à un ami


Il y a un jeu de société Europa Universalis, Hearts of Iron, Cities Skyline et Crusader Kings en projet aussi  ::):

----------


## Edeal

En soit c'est loin d'être con.
J'aimerais surtout que Paradox arrête de faire des jeux qui ressemble à des jeux de plateau  ::P:

----------


## Scylite

Pourquoi ? Dans le fond c'est leur intérêt : pousser à fond le concept du jeu de plateau qu'il serait impossible de mettre en place pour de vrai en termes de longueur ou même de camarades joueurs. C'est le souci de ces transcriptions en JdP d'ailleurs : souvent c'est fade en comparaison et quand même trop long.

(je dis ça pour évacuer mon aigreur d'avoir raté le KS Europa Universalis  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de ces jeux de plateau basés sur des licenses de jeu vidéos. 
Parce que 
1) on ne peut pas dériver le game design d'un jeu de plateau de celui-ci d'un jeu vidéo, c'est trop différent. Du coup le jeu n'aura que le nom et l'univers graphique correspondant.
2) il y a déjà en JdP suffisament d'univers forts pour ne pas avoir besoin d'en chercher ailleurs

----------


## Vhipata

Ben Europa Universalis à la base c'est un jeu de plateau, ils font un retour aux sources  ::):

----------


## Eloso

> Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de ces jeux de plateau basés sur des licenses de jeu vidéos. 
> ...


Faire encore plus d'argent ?  ::blink::

----------


## Vhipata

Non sinon ils feraient Victoria II le jeu de plateau  ::ninja::

----------


## Alge'n

Si ils voulaient juste faire de la thune ils feraient un gacha mobile, pas un jeu de plateau. Le seul truc qui leur rapporterait moins qu'un jeu de plateau ça serait probablement un jdr papier.

----------


## Vhipata

Tiens d'ailleurs ça en est où Stellaris sur mobile ? Des gens ici y jouent ou y ont joué ?

----------


## t4rget

> Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de ces jeux de plateau basés sur des licenses de jeu vidéos.


Parce qu'ils ont essayé de jouer à Stellaris au pad en tenant une bière. Ca ne marchait pas. Ils font donc le jeu de plateau. Beaucoup plus pratique pour les bières (et autres activités requérant l'usage d'une ou deux mains)

----------


## vv221

> Parce qu'ils ont essayé de jouer à Stellaris au pad en tenant une bière. Ca ne marchait pas.


Y a une version pour console de Stellaris, et même la version PC gère apparemment le contrôle à la manette  ::P: 
(après je ne suis pas masochiste au point de tester ça)

----------


## BenedictOfAmber

> Je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de ces jeux de plateau basés sur des licenses de jeu vidéos. 
> Parce que 
> 1) on ne peut pas dériver le game design d'un jeu de plateau de celui-ci d'un jeu vidéo, c'est trop différent. Du coup le jeu n'aura que le nom et l'univers graphique correspondant.
> 2) il y a déjà en JdP suffisament d'univers forts pour ne pas avoir besoin d'en chercher ailleurs


Ca se vend bien. En effet, c'est souvent réduit par rapport au jeu vidéo, ça implique beaucoup plus de "maintenance" de la part des joueurs pour gérer les ressources, etc. Mais ce sont des licences, donc c'est plus ou moins connu et ça permet d'y jouer physiquement avec de des potes (hors période de pandémie, quoi).
Et c'est pour ça que des Horizon: Zero Dawn, des Bloodborne, des Darkest Dungeons ou des Divinity font un carton. Même si d'un point de vue gameplay ce ne seront pas forcément ce qui se fera mieux dans le genre  ::(:

----------


## Plantadonf

Pour ceux qui voulaient compléter leur lot de dlc du humble bundle, fédérations est à 5€ sur wingamestore :
https://www.wingamestore.com/product...s-Federations/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Stellaris Nemesis arrive *le 15 avril* (avec la mise à jour sur l'espionnage)

----------


## Helix

Ah cool, enfin une date. Merci  :;):

----------


## Whiskey

Nemesis a ouvert les preco, 19.99 € sur steam  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 205 : Annonce de la version 3.0 alias mise à jour "Dick" : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1462688/

----------


## burton

Je sens qu'elle va être Big la mise à jour  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je sens qu'elle va être Big la mise à jour


J'espère qu'elle sera pas trop dure à prendre en main. Enfin bon, j'ai toujours apprécié jouer les voyeurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 208 : La note de patch de la version 3.0 alias mise à jour "Dick" + le DLC Nemesis : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...notes.1466104/

Ce qui est dans le patch gratuit :


Ce qui est dans le DLC payant :

----------


## silence

J'avais pas du tout suivi le développement mais ça a l'air super rigolo ce qu'ils nous ajoutent là !  ::o:

----------


## tompalmer

Tout ce système d'ONU galactique présage du bon pour un jeu qui se passerait post 1945. Et même pour un Victoria

----------


## Valdr

Et cette possibilité de jouer Hitl...euh le Nemesis Galactique pardon  ::siffle::

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Et cette possibilité de jouer Hitl...euh le Nemesis Galactique pardon


C'est une référence à Palpatine dans Star Wars en fait.

----------


## vv221

> C'est une référence à Palpatine dans Star Wars en fait.


Le _Custodian_ oui, pas le _Nemesis_  ::P:

----------


## jilbi

Mais du coup, c'est seulement aprés la crise de fin de partie le coup de l'Imperium ? ça sert pas un peu à rien ? Quid du mid-game que je n'ai jamais reussi à passer ? xD

----------


## vv221

L’extension met beaucoup en avant le contenu de fin de partie, mais je pense que l’espionnage devrait ajouter de la variété dans le milieu de partie, sur le modèle des sites archéologiques.

Pour ma part je vais, comme d’habitude, attendre que l’extension soit à vil prix pour me l’offrir. Mais je suis impatient de tester le contenu gratuit du patch, en particulier les événements de premier contact, la refonte du système de districts/bâtiments, et les changements du système de croissance de population qui devraient rendre plus intéressants les _Hive Mind_.

----------


## jilbi

Idem, j'ai d'ailleurs pris Federation cette semaine et lithoid. Je vais probablement retenter/reprendre ma partie avec ma hive mind devoreuse. Un jour.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Ce qui m'intéresse le plus c'est la refonte des planètes qui devrait limiter le micromanagement répétitif.

----------


## Munshine

> Ce qui m'intéresse le plus c'est la refonte des planètes qui devrait limiter le micromanagement répétitif.


Idem, on devrait tous gratuitement en bénéficier sans acheter le DLC ?

----------


## vv221

Oui, la refonte du système de bâtiments est incluse au jeu de base.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 209 : La note de patch de la version 3.0.1 (qui complète la note de patch de la 3.0 et qui arrive demain) : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/threads/stellaris-dev-diary-209-nemesis-attack-of-the-patch-notes.1466998/

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Si jamais le DLC est disponible pour 12€ sur les sites légaux : https://isthereanydeal.com/game/stellarisnemesis/info/

----------


## Praetor

Je ne connais pas Wingamestore/Macgamestore, ce sont des revendeurs de clés steam?

----------


## azruqh

> Je ne connais pas Wingamestore/Macgamestore, ce sont des revendeurs de clés steam?


Oui, je suis à peu près sûr qu'ils sont sur la liste blanche d'ITAD.

----------


## gorguth

> Je ne connais pas Wingamestore/Macgamestore, ce sont des revendeurs de clés steam?


Revendeur de clefs Steam reconnu et approuvé par Paradox: https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum.../post-23112534

----------


## Praetor

Ok, merci. On peut donc y aller tranquille  ::):

----------


## Kobixe

Je suis PRÊT.
J'espère que Nemesis sera le Holy Fury de Stellaris. En tout cas les DD ont donné assez envie pour que je le chope alors qu'en général j'attends un peu.

----------


## AKDrum

Perso je le trouve un peu cher pour ce qu'il apporte, mais au prix proposé par le shop ci-évoqué, je pense craquer ^^.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Perso je le trouve un peu cher pour ce qu'il apporte, mais au prix proposé par le shop ci-évoqué, je pense craquer ^^.


Il n'y aura pas de meilleur prix avant 1 an au moins donc pareil je l'ai prise.

----------


## Hitrem

Je viens de me le prendre sur ce site que je ne connaissais pas vu le prix. Et j'en ai profité pour prendre tous les autres pack que je n'avais pas ( species et story pack ), histoire d'avoir un maximum de contenu pour Nemesis.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Si je ne me trompe pas, tout devrait être disponible vers 17h. J'ai tellement hâte !  :Vibre:

----------


## Kobixe

Vous savez sur quoi partir comme build ? J'ai envie d'être très roleplay et d'aller dans des trucs que j'ai jamais joué, donc je pensais faire une République d'humains Spiritualiste/Militariste (En gros les USA évangélistes ont pris le contrôle de la terre) et apporter la paix et la démocratie dans la galaxie à gros coup de Destroyer, avec le but en endgame de devenir le custodian évidemment. 

Mais il paraît que Spiritualiste c'est pas fort du tout niveau gameplay.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

*edit :* Bon, c'est pour 18h finalement.

----------


## vv221

> Mais il paraît que Spiritualiste c'est pas fort du tout niveau gameplay.


Ce genre de critique, tu ne l’entendras que de la part de personnes qui ne jouent qu’en multijoueur. Les fanatiques de « La Méta™ » et autres minmaxeurs qui n’acceptent de jouer que _le_ meilleur build du moment.

Pour du jeu solo contre des IA, _tous_ les empires que tu réussis à imaginer sont viables  :;):

----------


## Aramchek

> Vous savez sur quoi partir comme build ? J'ai envie d'être très roleplay et d'aller dans des trucs que j'ai jamais joué, donc je pensais faire une République d'humains Spiritualiste/Militariste (En gros les USA évangélistes ont pris le contrôle de la terre) et apporter la paix et la démocratie dans la galaxie à gros coup de Destroyer, avec le but en endgame de devenir le custodian évidemment. 
> 
> Mais il paraît que Spiritualiste c'est pas fort du tout niveau gameplay.


C'est rigolo spiritualiste  ::P:  avec les options psy en court de route tu as un élu immortel qui arrive et tu peux le proclamer dieu-empereur (bon ça change tes éthiques vers fanatique spiritualiste / autoritaire) par contre n'accepte pas les offres des entités du warp shroud jamais jamais JAMAIS !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Nols

> par contre n'accepte pas les offres des entités du warp shroud jamais jamais JAMAIS !!!


L'écoutes pas, il y a de bons bonus à prendre, parfois pour un certain prix    ::ninja::

----------


## jilbi

> Vous savez sur quoi partir comme build ? J'ai envie d'être très roleplay et d'aller dans des trucs que j'ai jamais joué, donc je pensais faire une République d'humains Spiritualiste/Militariste (En gros les USA évangélistes ont pris le contrôle de la terre) et apporter la paix et la démocratie dans la galaxie à gros coup de Destroyer, avec le but en endgame de devenir le custodian évidemment. 
> 
> Mais il paraît que Spiritualiste c'est pas fort du tout niveau gameplay.


Vas y, en plus y'a moyen de faire un truc bien marrant si tu pars sur les psionics  ::lol:: 
edit: grilled :D




> L'écoutes pas, il y a de bons bonus à prendre, parfois pour un certain prix


ça me rappelle un playthrough qui j'avais vu, un mec bien bourrin qui reussi non seulement à se redresser, mais à GAGNER le jeu apres la fin du cycle oO 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKkoIfpSppk

----------


## Kobixe

> C'est rigolo spiritualiste  avec les options psy en court de route tu as un élu immortel qui arrive et tu peux le proclamer dieu-empereur (bon ça change tes éthiques vers fanatique spiritualiste / autoritaire) par contre n'accepte pas les offres des entités du warp shroud jamais jamais JAMAIS !!!


Eh ça me dit grave ça, c'est à fond dans le thème, le truc qui dérive de la démocratie à la dictature. Je crois que j'ai jamais testé psy en plus, il faut prendre des perks d'ascension pour ça non ?




> Ce genre de critique, tu ne l’entendras que de la part de personnes qui ne jouent qu’en multijoueur. Les fanatiques de « La Méta™ » et autres minmaxeurs qui n’acceptent de jouer que le meilleur build du moment.
> 
> Pour du jeu solo contre des IA, tous les empires que tu réussis à imaginer sont viables


Je vois. En plus je joue plutôt dans des difficultés basses.

----------


## Thelann

D'ailleurs de mémoire psy c'est loin d'être la spé la plus merdique. A moins que ça ait été rééquilibré les synthetics c'est op, les psy c'est bien balèzes aussi et les modifs génétiques sont un peu à la marge.

Pour les psys en essayant de pas trop spoiler il y'a quand même quelques bonus bien fumés une fois la chaine d'ascension terminée. Il y'a aussi un choix de "shroud" qui est extrêmement pété.

----------


## Aramchek

Alors pour être Psy il faut ne pas être matérialiste, un pacifiste xénophile peux devenir psy mais c'est compliqué puis débloquer la recherche théorie psionique puis les ascensions associés (de mémoire il y en a 2)

Jouer psy c'est :


Spoiler Alert! 



+ Le corp psy 
+ Les meilleurs armées du jeu
+ Les meilleurs boucliers du jeu 
+ Les interfaces de précognition
+ Le meilleur système de propulsion du jeu (psi jump drive) 
+ Des events/bonus bien pétés grâce au shroud 
- Aimer jouer aux dés, beaucoup d'aléatoire.  ::ninja:: 
- Il y aura un prix à payer.  ::trollface:: 




+ Pour info avec le DLC Nemesis les civilisations Psy obtiennent de gros bonus en contre-espionnage.

----------


## Nols

Je ne sais pas si ça marche encore, mais on pouvait devenir psy avec n'importe qui. Il faut engager un leader avec le trait psy et à partir d'un moment la recherche est proposée. (un leader comme un scientifique à louer des enclaves scientifiques)

----------


## Kobixe

Bon bah petit game over par annihilation totale. Rapellez moi de ne plus jamais monter une fédération avec des escargots djihadistes dont la puissance de flotte est _pathétique_

----------


## Alzender

Ceux qui connaissent bien les mods, vous préférez RS New Frontiers ou Planetary Diversity?
Et pourquoi l'un ou l'autre ?

----------


## t4rget

J'ai voulu tester "devenir la Crise" avec un Purificateur Fanatique. 

C'est pas mal, ca a du charme! Ca donne une bonne raison de purger l'impur et de faire dans les minéraux

Mais je ne réussirai pas à construire la Mégastructure qui va avec avant de me faire éradiquer. La prochaine fois peut-être!

----------


## gundz

Pareil j'avais teste sur ma première partie sur nemesis (conscience de gestalt en mode full extermination).
J'ai réussis a finir la megastructure, ca demande vraiment beaucoup de matière noire pour finir: 100 000 je crois (10k, 20k, 30k et 50k de souvenir).
Vu qu'une destruction d'étoile rapporte 2k ou 3k, il faut en détruire un sacre paquet (et c'est possible de détruire les nôtres).

Par contre au niveau des vaisseaux spécifique a la crise il n'y a pas de Cuirassé et a ce stade de la partie je n'utilise plus que ca avec des titans.
D'ailleurs je me suis jamais trop pris la tête la dessus, y'a un intérêt a faire un mélange de vaisseaux low tier et high tier ?

----------


## t4rget

> D'ailleurs je me suis jamais trop pris la tête la dessus, y'a un intérêt a faire un mélange de vaisseaux low tier et high tier ?


Contre l'IA c'est surtout ton envie personnelle qui compte parce qu'elle ne s'adapte pas à ce que tu fais. Tu peux jouer uniquement avec des corvettes si ca te fait plaisir.
En multi tu es obligé de concevoir tes flottes en fonction de l'adversaire du moment. Donc nécessairement tu vas mélanger divers types de vaisseaux.

----------


## vv221

> D'ailleurs je me suis jamais trop pris la tête la dessus, y'a un intérêt a faire un mélange de vaisseaux low tier et high tier ?


Les plus petits vaisseaux sont beaucoup plus difficiles à toucher, ça se fait donc souvent en fin de partie de garder des flottes de corvettes pour faire écran et détourner l’attention des _battleships_ qui restent plus à distance et pilonnent les flottes ennemis de loin.

Ici je garde toujours des flottes avec des vaisseaux de toutes les tailles, spécialisés pour différents rôle. Ce n’est pas forcément l’approche la plus optimisée, mais c’est à mon goût ce qui donne les batailles les plus agréables à regarder.

----------


## t4rget

Il y a quand même une chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi certaines fois j'arrive à avoir une vue par l'espionnage(je crois que c'est l'espionnage) de tout le territoire d'un empire et pourquoi d'autres fois je n'y arrive pas. C'est quel facteur qui joue?

----------


## Munshine

Il y a moins de micro management depuis la mise à jour, vous confirmez ?

----------


## sabrovitch

Largement moins de micro', le jeu n'a jamais été aussi agréable à jouer imho.

----------


## bobmachine

> Il y a quand même une chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi certaines fois j'arrive à avoir une vue par l'espionnage(je crois que c'est l'espionnage) de tout le territoire d'un empire et pourquoi d'autres fois je n'y arrive pas. C'est quel facteur qui joue?


La vision de l'empire est lié au niveau de renseignement. Ce niveau ne monte pas tout seul, il y a plusieurs moyen dont l'espionnage mais aussi les niveaux d'une fédération, les civics/ethiques peut-être certaines technologies.





> Il y a moins de micro management depuis la mise à jour, vous confirmez ?


Oui, ils ont supprimés les bâtiments à spam (pour faire des alliages et biens de conso) pour les remplacer par des districts. Ils ont réduit la vitesse de pop avec l'extension de l'empire donc tu ne te retrouves plus à migrer tes chômeurs.

Je rejoins l'avis de Sabro, j'ai enchainé deux longues parties avec plus de plaisir qu'avant.

----------


## Imrryran

Par contre si tu as une galaxie trop grande la limite de population dans l'empire arrive trop vite, l'IA n'arrive pas à gérer et s'écroule.

Ça gueule beaucoup là-dessus sur les forums officiels.

----------


## Aza

Les gars, j'ai découvert l'univers Paradox avec CK3, j'ai tellement kiffé, j'aime tellement la SF, que j'ai pété un plomb et j'ai prit Stellaris avec TOUS les DLC. Sans même avoir testé le jeu, juste vu 2 ou 3 gameplay. J'suis un gros tard mdr

J'me suis juste gardé le dernier (Nemesis, je crois) à acheter, parceque j'me suis dit que ça allait faire BEAUCOUP trop d'un coup XD

Pour Stellaris le jeu de base, j'ai même prit une version deluxe avec un ebook, soundtrack et tout (12,5€ promo humble bundle), ça m'était jamais arrivé un craquage comme ça mais je trouve le boulot de ces dev' assez génialissime.

----------


## bobmachine

> Les gars, j'ai découvert l'univers Paradox avec CK3, j'ai tellement kiffé, j'aime tellement la SF, que j'ai pété un plomb et j'ai prit Stellaris avec TOUS les DLC. Sans même avoir testé le jeu, juste vu 2 ou 3 gameplay. J'suis un gros tard mdr
> 
> J'me suis juste gardé le dernier (Nemesis, je crois) à acheter, parceque j'me suis dit que ça allait faire BEAUCOUP trop d'un coup XD
> 
> Pour Stellaris le jeu de base, j'ai même prit une version deluxe avec un ebook, soundtrack et tout (12,5€ promo humble bundle), ça m'était jamais arrivé un craquage comme ça mais je trouve le boulot de ces dev' assez génialissime.


Mais sans regret mon gars, t'inquiète pas tu vas apprécier et ça fait pas trop d'un coup. J’arrête pas de jouer à ça depuis nemesis, j'aimerai bien tout redécouvrir t'as bien de la chance !

----------


## Nelfe

T'as bien fait, ça reste un super jeu (même si on commence à avoir le syndrome CK2/EU4 avec des DLC qui rajoutent des mécanismes à la pelle et un rééquilibrage constant qui peut être pénible), de tous les jeux PDX c'est le meilleur sandbox (vu qu'il n'y a pas de base historique). Rien que la création de ta race et de ton pays est géniale.

----------


## Aza

Ouais ça a l'air ouf. J'm'y met ce soir, en attendant j'vais écouter des tutos en podcast.

Je risque de revenir ici souvent pour poser des questions ahah. 

Entre lui et CK3, je pense que j'ai mes jeux de strats pour les 10 prochaines années

----------


## vv221

> Pour Stellaris le jeu de base, j'ai même prit une version deluxe avec un ebook, soundtrack et tout (12,5€ promo humble bundle), ça m'était jamais arrivé un craquage comme ça mais je trouve le boulot de ces dev' assez génialissime.


La bande son à elle toute seule justifie sans aucun doute le prix de cette version "deluxe"  :;):

----------


## Phibrizo

> Ouais ça a l'air ouf. J'm'y met ce soir, en attendant j'vais écouter des tutos en podcast.
> 
> Je risque de revenir ici souvent pour poser des questions ahah. 
> 
> Entre lui et CK3, je pense que j'ai mes jeux de strats pour les 10 prochaines années


Mes conseils,

- Te prend pas trop la tête avec les tutos, ce jeu se découvre en jouant, et puis l'aide intégrée est pas trop mal pour une première partie
- Joue en Ironman, c'est plus marrant, si tu dois recharger une sauvegarde précédente pour te sortir d'un mauvais pas c'est que tu était déjà mal parti/préparé de toute façon, et si tu dois recharger une sauvegarde plus ancienne c'est compliqué de se remotiver
- Tu peux jouer militariste ou pacifiste, mais dans les deux cas tu auras besoin d'une flotte à la hauteur
- Si tu envisages la conquête pense à revendiquer des systèmes AVANT de déclarer la guerre (ou qu'elle ne te tombe dessus)
- Ne va pas chercher des poux dans la tête aux empires déchus, tu n'auras pas les moyens de t'y opposer avant d'être très avancé dans ta partie

----------


## squizoi

Je viens de piger le titre du sujet  ::o:   :Facepalm:   :Clap:

----------


## Nols

Tiens, j'ai pas mal rejoué à Stellaris depuis la dernière extension. Résumés des parties (certaines en 3.03beta).
Réglages : galaxie immense, ironman, difficulté amiral adaptative, difficulté des crise x3, midgame 2325, endgame 2450 le reste par défaut

-- la suite peut contenir des spoilers pour les nouveaux joueurs --



*1ère partie.* Départ en Life-Seeded. Je deviens rapidement la première puissance, mais vers 2310 je reçois un message comme quoi un empire est sur le point d'ouvrir l'amas-L. J'ouvre les portes dans un moment de panique pour ne pas me faire doubler. Mauvaise idée, la tempête grise s'abat sur la galaxie. aucun autre empire à part le mien ne peut affronter une de leur flotte. Des dizaines de systèmes sont ravagés. J'arrive à peine à tenir le terminal, pour éviter que d'autres flottes ne passent. C'est tendu, toute mon économie y passe. D'autant plus que maintenant certaines flottes de nanites commencent à roder près de mes frontières : oui celles de début, après avoir saccagé d'autres empire elles se rapprochent de chez moi.
Je suis obligé parfois d'envoyer une flotte faire le ménage, mais les pertes sont considérables à chaque fois. Je n'ai pas assez de vaisseaux pour tenir le terminal ET traquer les flottes nanites restantes avec une force suffisante pour les écraser à chaque combat. Lentement, inexorablement, la situation se dégrade.
Quelques années plus tard (vers 2340-2345), le grand Khan se montre et ne rencontre aucune opposition, puisque les autres empires ne sont plus que cendres et ruines. La horde contrôle rapidement un quart de la galaxie et commence à se rapprocher de chez moi(2355-60). Les premiers systèmes tombent, nous avons cruellement besoin de toute les ressources disponibles.La décision est prise d'envoyer une force expéditionnaire mette fin à la menace, même si le blocus du terminus doit être affaibli. La campagne est un succès, le khan est mort, les territoires perdus sont repris et d'autres sont ajoutés. 
Dès l'annonce de la victoire, le corps expéditionnaire, durement éprouvé, reçoit l'ordre de renforcer le terminal à pleine vitesse. Mais il arrivera trop tard, trop affaiblie la flotte restante ne parvient pas à repousser l'assaut de la tempête grise. Le terminal est perdu, l'ennemi s’abat sur le coeur de mon empire, des système clés sont détruits, le reste du corps expéditionnaire est annihilé en défendant la capitale : ça a été un honneur de servir à vos cotés Général, puissent nos ancêtres avoir pitié de nous. 

les autres parties plus tard

----------


## Darkath

> Je viens de piger le titre du sujet


 ::ninja::

----------


## bobmachine

> *1ère partie.*(...)vers 2310 je reçois un message comme quoi un empire est sur le point d'ouvrir l'amas-L. J'ouvre les portes dans un moment de panique pour ne pas me faire doubler. Mauvaise idée(...)


Très bonne idée au contraire, celui qui ouvre les portes à l'avantage de ne pas se prendre la tempête en premier. La mauvaise idée, ça a été de vouloir protéger le terminal. Voilà ce qui se passe à vouloir jouer les héros !

----------


## Aza

> Mes conseils,
> 
> - Te prend pas trop la tête avec les tutos, ce jeu se découvre en jouant, et puis l'aide intégrée est pas trop mal pour une première partie
> - Joue en Ironman, c'est plus marrant, si tu dois recharger une sauvegarde précédente pour te sortir d'un mauvais pas c'est que tu était déjà mal parti/préparé de toute façon, et si tu dois recharger une sauvegarde plus ancienne c'est compliqué de se remotiver
> - Tu peux jouer militariste ou pacifiste, mais dans les deux cas tu auras besoin d'une flotte à la hauteur
> - Si tu envisages la conquête pense à revendiquer des systèmes AVANT de déclarer la guerre (ou qu'elle ne te tombe dessus)
> - Ne va pas chercher des poux dans la tête aux empires déchus, tu n'auras pas les moyens de t'y opposer avant d'être très avancé dans ta partie


thx, je m'en rappelrai

----------


## Nols

> Très bonne idée au contraire, celui qui ouvre les portes à l'avantage de ne pas se prendre la tempête en premier. La mauvaise idée, ça a été de vouloir protéger le terminal. Voilà ce qui se passe à vouloir jouer les héros !


Bah , j'ai ouvert le portail beaucoup trop tôt (de toute façon je n'ai jamais la tempête grise, pourquoi ça changerai maintenant ?). Je manquais de puissance. Mais surtout, je n'avais jamais vu des empires IA aussi faibles, vraiment. C'était une partie en 3.0.0, peut être un bug ou un équilibrage pas encore au point ou simplement le hasard. Sans mon blocus, la galaxie était vide 15 ans après.
D'après mes souvenir la tempête avait des flottes entre 30 et 35k, en face c'était du 10k au grand maximum.
J'ai donc fait face à mes responsabilités de sauveur de la galaxie. Nous sommes tombés, oui, mais la tête haute !!

----------


## Garrluk

Par contre tu aurai pu prêter allégeance au Khan, pour ne pas avoir à combattre sur 2 front à la fois.

----------


## Kobixe

> j'me suis dit que ça allait faire BEAUCOUP trop d'un coup XD


Je pense que Stellaris avec tous les DLC est BEAUCOUP plus digérable que se lancer dans EUIV en version intégale (je suis biaisé j'ai jamais rien compris à EUIV)
En tout cas si t'as adoré CK3 et qu'en plus t'aime la SF c'est sûr que tu va t'éclater, j'me souviens qu'à sa sortie j'y jouais pas tant que ça puis finalement avec les années c'est un titre que je relance régulièrement.

----------


## Aramchek

> Bah , j'ai ouvert le portail beaucoup trop tôt (de toute façon je n'ai jamais la tempête grise, pourquoi ça changerai maintenant ?). Je manquais de puissance. Mais surtout, je n'avais jamais vu des empires IA aussi faibles, vraiment. C'était une partie en 3.0.0, peut être un bug ou un équilibrage pas encore au point ou simplement le hasard. Sans mon blocus, la galaxie était vide 15 ans après.
> D'après mes souvenir la tempête avait des flottes entre 30 et 35k, en face c'était du 10k au grand maximum.
> J'ai donc fait face à mes responsabilités de sauveur de la galaxie. Nous sommes tombés, oui, mais la tête haute !!


Pareil j'ai le sentiment que l'IA à mal digéré la refonte des pops. 

Après faut dire qu'en tant que menace de fin de partie c'était rigolo de dénoncer tout mes voisins et de voter la résolution de protection des amibes de l'espace quasi la moitié des empires tombent en infraction.  ::P: 

Par contre je suis passé au dernier stade je viens de me faire éjecter de la communauté galactique.  ::ninja::

----------


## bobmachine

C'est génial Stellaris, il m'est arrivé la même chose. Un empire voisin (les éléphants de la mort) a ouvert la porte en 2300. J'ai souffert en empêchant la tempête de m'annihiler à coup de flottes de corvettes et je me réconfortait en me disant que c'était pareil ailleurs. 
Ohohoh sot que j'étais. Bien que le jeu m'indique que la majorité des empires étaient inférieur en puissance, ils n'ont subit aucun ravage. Un moment je me suis dit "putain cong, ils attaquent que chez moi ou quoi" mais non j'ai bien vu les flottes aller ailleurs.
J'ai tenté de faire passer un vote pour combattre la crise mais rien à faire. Seul deux empires ont voté oui, je me rappellerai bien d'eux quand je me vengerai des autres.
Heureusement au bout de plusieurs décennies j'ai récupéré la custodie et la flotte qui va avec. L'amas-L est désormais ma possession.

Bref, on joue au même jeu et on fait des parties complètements différentes. Par contre, j'aimerai bien un jour avoir autre chose que la tempête derrière les portes ^^'

----------


## Nols

La tempête grise, ça faisait très très longtemps que j'en avais pas eu.

*Partie 2* : Toujours en Life-Seeded, je dois prendre ma revanche. Départ classique, je m'étends rapidement et je tombe sur un purificateur fanatique assez tôt et assez proche. Donc changement de cap dans le développement, priorité sur les alliages et quelques recherches d'armement. Comme prévu, il m'attaque et tombe dans un piège. Je récupère quelques systèmes gratuitement (gratuits en influence, qui me manque cruellement en début de partie), dont des points de passages pour m'étendre encore plus. Les purificateurs voient leur puissance brisée et ne s'en remettront jamais, ils seront définitivement rayés de la carte bien des années plus tard par les empires AI du coin.
De mon coté, le territoire s'étend vite, grâce en partie à un dirigeant qui réduit le cout en influence des avant-postes. A signaler, les trois empires déchus sont très proches les uns des autres et tiennent dans 1/4 de la galaxie et il n'y a pas de départs d'empires entre eux. Je suis le plus proche. Un vaste territoire vierge s'offre à moi. Il y a seulement plus loin un essaim dévoreur, nos frontières ne se toucheront que l'an 2300 passé. Ma stratégie est de le laisser grossir un peu pour pouvoir récupérer facilement ses territoires après le mid-game. Mais on en reparlera. Ma flotte est beaucoup plus puissante que dans la première partie. L'avenir s'annonce radieux.

Première erreur, vers 2290,moment d’inattention, je colonise un système à coté d'un empire déchu isolationniste sans m'en apercevoir. Leur injonction de quitter ce système ne se fait pas attendre mais je refuse en cliquant 'NON' par automatisme. C'est la guerre. Là, je me reconcentre sur la partie et je suis bien obligé de baisser mon pantalon et de capituler immédiatement pour limiter les pertes. Pas de destruction massive de mon coté, je m'en tire bien. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de mon dirigeant, exécuté par ces aliens. Je note leur nom sur un papier. On en reparlera. La pénalité d'influence fait que l'essaim s'empare avant moi d'un système crucial qui lui offre une quinzaine d'étoiles. Pas grave, ils sont bien inférieurs en puissance et en technologie, je les récupérerai plus tard. Laissons les grossir un peu. Tant que les autres empires se méfient de l'essaim, ils me laissent tranquille.On en reparlera aussi.

Je reçois assez tôt, comme dans la première partie, un message d'ouverture imminente de l'amas L. Je reste plus prudent et ne lance l'ouverture que 20 ans plus tard avec une flotte bien armée. Tempête grise encore, ça se passe beaucoup mieux, mais pas facile non plus. Les empires AI sont plus puissants et ne subissent que peu de dégâts. J'en profite pour récupérer un système avec une porte L à l'opposé dans la galaxie, c'est toujours bon à prendre. Peu après, guerre en groupe pour éradiquer les purificateurs du début, je refuse de prendre part à la moindre action contre l'essaim. Le khan émerge vers 2380 non loin de ma tête de pont de l'autre coté de la galaxie. Je le laisse ravager un peu la contrée pour me permettre de récupérer du territoire et j'en profite pour récupérer la custodie. L'essaim défait une fédération au combat, affaiblie par les guerre de la horde, et s'empare de nouveaux territoires.

Quelques chasses aux monstres plus tard, nous voila en 2410-15. Je suis assez puissant pour défaire un empire déchu, c'est l'heure de la vengeance. Souvenez-vous du vase de Porabim VIIa les aliens ! destruction des planètes non essentielles au rayon de la mort, je vais juste capturer leur système mère et ses planètes juteuses. Mais, il faut admettre qu'au sol elles sont sacrement bien défendues. J'envoie des dizaines et des dizaines d'unité terrestre au combat. Un véritable massacre, c'est Klendathu en pire. La fatigue de guerre augmente à une vitesse folle et les résultats au sol sont pour le moins décevants. Ca dure beaucoup trop longtemps. La première planète tombe, à quel prix. Nous sommes très proches d'une fin du conflit, l'usure de guerre est à 100% de chaque coté. Bref la paix est signée en 2445 (le endgame commence en 2450), il ne reste qu'une planète aux isolationnistes et 10 ans à vivre. En 2455, dès que possible je termine le travail.

Aussitôt l'empire déchu vaincu, un autre s'éveille, suivi de peu par le dernier. Oui, une guerre des cieux s'annonce, les deux empires sont proches (10 systèmes, c'est peu sur une grande map). Mais c'est mon territoire entre les deux. Ça s'annonce moyen comme guerre. L'empire déchu A envoie sa flotte vers l'empire déchu B et conquiert son territoire. B fuit et pulvérise la partie ouest de la galaxie et en fait sa nouvelle maison. Ah tiens, l'essaim a incorporé les territoires d'un autre empire et touche maintenant mes systèmes de l'autre coté de la galaxie. Il possède un plus grand territoire que moi, mais c'est pas grave j'ai la flotte la plus puissante et de loin....ah non, il est passé de pathétique à équivalent. L'essaim a faim et le fait savoir en déclarant la guerre à la notre fédération des non-alignés. Il va s'en suivre une guerre galactique totale avec des flottes énormes partout sur la map pendant près de 50 ans. Par moment ça ressemble plus à un RTS qu'à Stellaris. Pas un monde est à l'abri, les morts se comptent par milliards.

Ma stratégie a été la suivante, j'ai d'abord attaqué et détruit les systèmes de l'empire déchu A, laissés sans grandes défenses tout en repoussant des assauts de l'essaim. Ça flingue de partout, impossible de garder toutes ses forces ensembles, il y a trop de points chauds. Et même là il faut faire des choix: de toute façon je ne l'aimais pas cette planète. ensuite direction l'ancien territoire de l'empire B, qui appartient désormais à A, avec le gros de ses forces. Je suis obligé de regrouper mes flottes pour le vaincre ce qui laisse le temps à l'empire B de consolider son nouveau territoire à l'ouest, les autres empires arrivent plus ou moins à contenir l'avancée de l'essaim au nord avec une de mes flottes en renfort.
Une fois l'empire A renvoyé en tant que chapitre des livres d'histoire je tourne mon attention vers l'empire déchu B, pour libérer le territoire de mes alliés. B a beaucoup perdu avec la capture de son territoire initial, mais il reconstruit vite. Il faut s'en occuper maintenant, avant que la situation ne m'échappe. Les premiers  combats sont décisifs, il perd gros, ça va être une victoire facile....
ALERTE ROUGE : l'essaim lance une offensive massive au nord et enfonce la ligne de front. Un peu plus tard il lance une offensive secondaire sur notre frontière commune (Est sur la map), demeurée calme jusque là. Mais ils sortent d’où tous ces vaisseaux ??? Je suis obligé d'interrompre mon assaut sur l'empire B pour revenir défendre chez moi, il y a urgence. Après de nombreux combats, le nord se stabilise et je progresse sur l'autre coté. L'essaim est pris entre 2 feux et perd des territoires petit à petit, à la vitesse de mon destructeur de monde. Chaque morceaux d'alliage est transformé en vaisseau , les ressources viennent à manquer. Mais la victoire est proche. L'essaim est enfin vaincu, je contrôle directement la moitié de la galaxie. L'empire B a eu un peu de temps pour se refaire, mais pas assez, il est éliminé assez rapidement. 

Nous sommes en 2500, la galaxie est en paix, de vastes zones sont à reconquérir, les flottes majestueuses sont un lointain souvenir. Au début de la guerre une flotte de moins de 100k était une proie, maintenant 50k représentent une force avec qui compter. Je suis passé de 1300 de tonnage à moins de 750, tout en produisant au maximum. Mais ce n'est pa s grave, l'avenir nous appartient maintenant.
Et bien non, la crise de fin de partie n'a pas encore eu lieu et elle arrive après quelques années de paix seulement. Mes forces ne sont pas encore reconstituées et la crise de la contingence et ses robots tueurs arrive. 2 planètes mécaniques sur 4 sont dans mon territoire, dont une bien trop proche du cœur de mon empire. C'est ma cible prioritaire, mais les combats sont violents (flottes de IA renégate à 330k, flottes de défense des hubs à 700k). J'arrive à détruire les deux hubs les plus menaçants mais ma flotte en a payé le prix. Le reste de la galaxie sert de paillasson aux forces mécaniques. Les autres empires, durement éprouvés certes, ne font même pas illusion. Je regroupe tout ce que j'ai et direction le troisième hub, mais en chemin je dois affronter 2 flottes du 4ème hub qui ont détruit mes défenses de l'amas L et envahissent mon territoire central . Et là c'est le drame, pendant la bataille au dessus de la troisième planète robotique une flotte de renfort de 330k apparait et se joint immédiatement au combat. Les pertes sont terribles, il me reste 80k de vaisseaux. Je dois fuir 
Je retourne chez moi, mais une flotte perce mes ultimes défenses à la sortie d'un portail L, mes chantiers de construction tombent, ma sphère de Dyson aussi, mes ressources sont dans le rouge. Mon territoire est grand, je dois avoir le temps de me reconstruire. Ils ont gagné une bataille mais pas la guerre. Nooooon, ils sont déjà là, je................

----------


## ouk

> *Partie 2* : Toujours en Life-Seeded, je dois prendre ma revanche.


Excellent, ça me donne envie d'y rejouer  ::lol:: 

edit : tu joues avec quels mods/difficulté?

----------


## Vhipata

Excellent l'AAR, on en veut d'autre !

----------


## Nols

> Excellent, ça me donne envie d'y rejouer 
> 
> edit : tu joues avec quels mods/difficulté?


Ces parties sont sans mods, avec les tous les DLC sauf plantoids, lithoids et necroids.

En options de jeu j'ai 
Ironman
galaxie immense (1000)
12 empires IA
3 empires déchus
3 empires AI avancés
difficultés des crises x3.5, pour les 3 premières parties, baisée à x3 pour la 4ème 
milieu de partie 2335
fin de partie 2450
difficulté : amiral
difficulté progressive avec

----------


## bobmachine

Nols ! On est jumeaux c'est pas possible, j'ai eu la guerre dans les cieux hier (ma première!). Par contre je pensais que c'était considéré comme une crise, du coup je suis content ma partie n'est pas finie.

----------


## Nols

Non ce n'est pas considéré comme une crise, mais un event de fin de partie. Avec un peu de malchance, les deux peuvent arriver ensemble

----------


## Aza

Je continue mes premiers pas dans ce jeu et commence à comprendre un peu il me semble le gameplay, du coup je kiffe grave en fait, c'est exactement ce que je recherchais, un exemple :

C'est ma première partie, du coup je mise tout sur l'explo', la science, genre pour découvrir des trucs en mode peace and love, genre premier contact avec les ET tout ça <3

Du coup j'ai quasiment 0 armée (je sais, c'est pas bien ....)

Là arrive dans un de mes système une flotte inconnue, de 5k vaisseaux (j'en ai 10, lel) et je ne comprends rien à ce qu'ils me disent.

Du coup j'me chie dessus, me dit que j'suis mort... Je lance une recherche pour comprendre leur langage... Au bout d'un moment recherche fini on decrypte ce qu'ils me disent et en fait c'était..... Des Pubs XD mdrrrr

En fait apparemment ce serait une civilisation qui fait beaucoup de commerce !! J'adore !! Le coup de stress pour rien que j'ai tapé, les situations cocasses du style qu'on ne retrouve que dans les jeux Paradox, c'est tellement énorme !

Edit : en plus je viens de voir ils ont des gueules de poulets, mdrrrr mais ce jeu bordel quel kiff <3

----------


## bobmachine

> Non ce n'est pas considéré comme une crise, mais un event de fin de partie. Avec un peu de malchance, les deux peuvent arriver ensemble


Ou de la chance ? Dans une de mes parties, j'ai un empire déchu qui s'est réveillé et à commencer à promener ses flottes chez ses voisins. La crise arrive et spawn.. juste en dessous de leur flotte à 200k. Ce fut vite réglé ^^'




> Du coup j'ai quasiment 0 armée (je sais, c'est pas bien ....)
> 
> Là arrive dans un de mes système une flotte inconnue, de 5k vaisseaux (j'en ai 10, lel) et je ne comprends rien à ce qu'ils me disent.


Les armées c'est pas grave. La flotte par contre tu prends le risque de faire une partie plutôt courte ;p



Petit souvenir de la galaxie qui s'unit contre les deux loosers qui s'éveillent :




Et en bonus la GDF neutre de ma partie qui ne fait que grossir :

----------


## Nols

Bizarre, la GDF est limitée normalement à 400 ou 800 points.

en tout cas elle me serait bien utile dans ma partie, les unbidden ont formé un gros blob de flottes de 1.5M. Et à 2 systèmes de là, il y a les miennes à 1.25M

----------


## Volcano

> Là arrive dans un de mes système une flotte inconnue, de 5k vaisseaux (j'en ai 10, lel) et je ne comprends rien à ce qu'ils me disent.
> 
> Du coup j'me chie dessus, me dit que j'suis mort... Je lance une recherche pour comprendre leur langage... Au bout d'un moment recherche fini on decrypte ce qu'ils me disent et en fait c'était..... Des Pubs XD mdrrrr
> 
> En fait apparemment ce serait une civilisation qui fait beaucoup de commerce !! J'adore !! Le coup de stress pour rien que j'ai tapé, les situations cocasses du style qu'on ne retrouve que dans les jeux Paradox, c'est tellement énorme !


Ce sont des caravaniers, si je ne m'abuse.  ::):  Et le chiffre n'est pas le nombre de vaisseaux, mais la puissance de la flotte. Tu as un indicateur similaire sur tes propres flottes. Pour une flotte d'une dizaine de corvettes en début de partie, tu auras une puissance d'environ 400 points.  :;):

----------


## Nols

Avec un peu d'expérience, on peut savoir qui il y a en face rien qu'en regardant la puissance de la flotte inconnue

----------


## Aza

Une question qui me saoule je trouve pas la réponse sur Google : mes vaisseaux, quand ils sont en orbite autour de leur vaisseau d'attache, à un moment ils avaient un truc genre "posés" sur la base qui faisait -25% en coût d'entretient. Impossible de retrouver comment les faire être dans cet état ?

----------


## Nols

Pour ça il faut que la station autour de laquelle les vaisseaux orbitent ait une amélioration "quartier de l'équipage"

----------


## Aza

En effet, merci :D

Une autre question con svp : dans mes bases stellaires je peux contruire des trucs qui ont l'air de donner des bonus à mes vaisseaux ? Genre "hangar" donne si je comprends bien +10 pts de de coque aux vaisseaux ? 

Mais ça donne ça à tous mes vaisseaux ? ou que les vaisseaux dont c'est leur base centrale ?

EDIT ; ok non j'ai compris tout seul, ça rajoute seulement à la base stellaire !

----------


## vv221

> dans mes bases stellaires je peux contruire des trucs qui ont l'air de donner des bonus à mes vaisseaux ? Genre "hangar" donne si je comprends bien +10 pts de de coque aux vaisseaux ?


Ça te rajoute non pas des points de coque, mais des points de flotte. Ce qui correspond au nombre de vaisseaux de combat que tu peux maintenir sans devoir payer un gros coût supplémentaire en énergie.

Tu peux voir tes points de flottes utilisés/maximum dans la barre d’informations toujours présente en haut de l’écran, de mémoire c’est une des toutes dernières informations sur la droite avant la date.

----------


## Aza

mdrrr ce jeu

----------


## tompalmer

Je sais pas si techniquement un truc dans l'espace peut se fossiliser, mais pour le lol je met un +1

----------


## Toorop

Salut les canards, Stellaris est à 10€ sur Steam, ça faut le coup en vanilla ou les DLC sont indispensables ?

----------


## jilbi

Comme tous les jeux paradox :
- prends en vanilla si t'es pas sûr, histoire de te faire une idée, puis investi dans les dlc si tu accroches
- Si t'es sûr que c'est ta came, prend direct les dlc indispensables (j'ai envie de dire Federation pour le revamp de la diplo, déjà )

----------


## Aza

> Salut les canards, Stellaris est à 10€ sur Steam, ça faut le coup en vanilla ou les DLC sont indispensables ?


C'est une tuerie

----------


## Toorop

Ok merci, je vais partir sur le jeu de base et on verras après  ::):

----------


## Vhipata

Stellaris est en free to try sur Steam jusqu'au 24 mai si tu veux tester !

----------


## jilbi

Pas con. En plus c'est un WE de 3 jours, donc t'auras le temps de te faire une idée.

----------


## Toorop

J'ai vu ça, mais je suis pris tous le weekend. Du coup j'ai pris le jeux de base, faut bien faire vivre les développeurs  ::P:

----------


## Aza

Ils ont annoncé le jeu sur console, c'est tout si j'ai bien compris ? En même temps un DLC vient à peine de sortir...

----------


## Vhipata

Oui aucune annonce particulière pour le moment.

----------


## The Number 9

Il était déjà annoncé sur console non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pensais même qu'il était déjà sorti dessus...

----------


## vv221

Je confirme que Stellaris est dispo sur consoles depuis longtemps  :;):

----------


## Aza

C'est les DLC qui sont adaptés aux consoles je crois

----------


## Husc

J'ai voulu me refaire une petite session Stellaris avec le week-end Paradox, mais j'ai vu que tout les DLC coûtent plus ou moins 100 euros donc c'est un peu cher pour le temps que je risque d'investir. Donc a votre avis quels peuvent être les DLCs qui valent la peine pour enrichir l'expérience de jeu? Merci beaucoup  ::): .

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Mis à part les Species pack qui apportent surtour du visuel (et quelques traits rigolo mais c'est pas le principal), pas mal d'extensions apportent des trucs intéressants et puis avec le temps c'est dur de ce souvenir des changements propres aux DLC et pas au patch...
Perso je dirais que les plus gros changements sont dans :
- Synthetic Dawn (civ de robots + ruche)
- Utopia (ascensions + merveilles de fin de partie)
- Federation (sénat + fédération avancée) 
- Megacorps (civs de gros capitalistes).
(liste non ordonnées: à voir suivant ce qui t'attire le plus)

----------


## Aza

C'est la troisième fois que j'écris mon message ça commence à me saouler, je ne sais pas si c'est un bug du nouveau forum ou quoi, je te linkais un lien d'un autre forum je me demande si c'est pour ça....

Bref, donc je disais que je venais de me prendre le jeu moi aussi, y'a genre 15 jours. J'ai tellement kiffé que j'ai prit tous les DLC non cosmétiques (mis à part les Nécro' je les ais trop kiffé haha), sur Wingamestore (un revendeur agrée par Paradox ils l'ont dit sur leur forum, j'te met pas le lien de là ou ils en parlent ça va encore supprimer mon message) j'en ai eu pour 60e environs. J'ai tout, mis à part 3 dlc cosmétiques osef.

Donc je trouve que ça va, surtout vu le contenu et le nombre d'heures que j'y passe ou quand on compare aux prix des jeux consoles ahaha

Déjà les 4 dlc cosmétiques tu les vire ça allégera le prix de 20 balles environs (sur les 100e dont tu parles) ensuite si tu peux passe par Wingamestore (vendeur agrée par les devs je rappelle, tout comme humble bundle qui fait des offres régulièrement etc...)

Par contre, étant donné que j'ai tout pris direct, je ne saurais te dire lesquels sont les mieux ou autre.

----------


## vv221

> Donc a votre avis quels peuvent être les DLCs qui valent la peine pour enrichir l'expérience de jeu?


« Enrichir l’expérience de jeu » c’est à mon avis la définition même des _Story Packs_, qui ont en plus le bon goût d’être les DLC les moins chers (hors _Species Packs_) :

*Leviathans* — Des grosses bêtes sur lesquelles aller sacrifier ta flotte en milieu de partie ;*Synthetic Dawn* — Des empires de machines ;*Distant Stars* — De nouvelles anomalies, et de mystérieuses portes menant à un zone cachée de la galaxie ;*Ancient Relics* — Des sites archéologiques, qui sont des sortes d’anomalies++ de milieu de partie.

Avec les promos en cours, tu peux t’offrir ces 4 là pour une vingtaine d’euros. Si après ça tu souhaites dépenser un peu plus, je te conseille d’y ajouter *Utopia* pour les méga-structures (sphères de Dyson et autres joyeusetés) et les _Hive Minds_ (Zergs, Tyranids, etc.).

Ensuite, je te conseille de ne pas prendre d’autre DLC tant que tu n’auras pas fait le tour des ajouts de Utopia (sauf à la rigueur des _Species Packs_ si certains te tentent). À ce moment-là seulement il sera temps d’aller regarder du côté de *Apocalypse*…

---




> - Synthetic Dawn (civ de robots + ruche)


Les ruches c’est dans Utopia, pas Synthetic Dawn  :;):

----------


## Husc

Bon j'ai tout pris sur Steam, j'ai commencé à faire de savants calculs mais j'ai pas trop envie de m'embêter a entrer les codes à la main sur Steam, etc. Manière officiel, c'est un poil plus cher mais moins prise de tête. 
J'ai donc écouté vos précieux conseils et j'ai pris:
UtopiaMegaCorpFederationsSynthetic Dawn Story PackDistant Stars Story PackLeviathans Story PackAncient Relics Story Pack

Je me réjouis de redécouvrir le jeu avec tout ces ajouts, j'avais pas mal joué à la version Vanilla mais j'imagine qu'avec tout ça en plus l'histoire sera étoffée de pleins d'évènements excellents! Merci encore pour vos conseils  ::): .

Husc

----------


## Molina

> Bon j'ai tout pris sur Steam, j'ai commencé à faire de savants calculs mais j'ai pas trop envie de m'embêter a entrer les codes à la main sur Steam, etc. Manière officiel, c'est un poil plus cher mais moins prise de tête. 
> J'ai donc écouté vos précieux conseils et j'ai pris:
> UtopiaMegaCorpFederationsSynthetic Dawn Story PackDistant Stars Story PackLeviathans Story PackAncient Relics Story Pack
> 
> Je me réjouis de redécouvrir le jeu avec tout ces ajouts, j'avais pas mal joué à la version Vanilla mais j'imagine qu'avec tout ça en plus l'histoire sera étoffée de pleins d'évènements excellents! Merci encore pour vos conseils .
> 
> Husc


Pour les futurs hésitants, ils ne faut pas non plus hésiter à les prendre petit à petit. Personnellement, les DLC d'histoires valent le coup quoi qu'il arrive. Pour les autres, ça dépend de votre manière de jouer, par exemple, je n'ai jamais pris MegaCorp parce que faire une Venise stellaire m'amuserait pas trop trop. Le seul vraiment indispensable IMO, c'est Utopia (et encore... parce que JE joue comme ça).

----------


## ouk

Je me suis refait une partie avec une pelletée de mods (le modpack the merger of mods sur steam) qui ajoutent tout un tas de trucs - j'ai tout les dlcs -. L'un des mods génère des mondes uniques et je suis tombé sur un monde colonisable avec une abysse énorme dessus. J'ai commencé à exploiter l'abysse qui me filait une cinquantaine de minerais puis, au fur et à mesure que je me perfectionnais technologiquement, j'exploitais l'abysse de plus en plus profondément. Les bonus étaient relativement équilibrés en terme de minerai : c'est en gros comme si, trèèès lentement et pour un coût non négligeable en technologie, j'exploitais une megastructure. Vers le milieu de partie, après 6 ou 7 recherches technologiques indiquant chaque palier de l'abysse, mes mineurs y ont atteint le début d'un cimetière de vaisseaux sans fin, et un site archéologique est apparu. J'ai attendu un peu, car à partir du palier 5 ou 6, la techno était indiqué dangereuse et je ne savais pas trop ce que j'allais y trouver, genre un monstre gigantesque qui aurait avalé la planète et tout mes minerais  ::lol:: 

L'expédition archéologique a duré plus de 15 ans et mon équipe scientifique a finalement atteint le fond de l'abysse quasiment à l'épicentre de la planète, après avoir croisé une multitude de vaisseaux de différentes civilisations, tous intacts mais comme désactivés et sans équipage. Pour trouver... Un espèce de champ gravitationnel, protégeant des ruines. Après l'avoir percé et trouver un passage dans les ruines, alors que mon équipe scientifique était en train de dépérir mentalement et physiquement suite à un si long voyage dans le noir complet, j'y ai découvert un espèce d'ordinateur géant. Duquel j'ai sorti un artefact, me permettant de contacter une civilisation (genre guardians dans Elite ou fallen empire dans Stellaris). J'imagine que l'expédition peut tout aussi bien échouer avec un résultat plus ou moins désastreux.

Comme récompense j'ai eu droit à l'exploitation pleine et entière de l'abysse (+/- 1300 minerai donc une megastructure) via une quinzaine de pops, me permettant en parallèle l'accumulation d'une ressource qui me donne la possibilité, quand j'active la relique et qu'elle fonctionne (ça peut ne pas marcher), d'acheter des buffs en économie, recherche ou militaire.

J'ai vraiment kiffé! Tout ça pour dire que je pense qu'une fois les bases apprises avec vanilla, il faut vraiment tester une partie avec des mods : la commu sur stellaris est très active et transforme le jeu, que ce soit en terme de profondeur (tester le mod des technos de gulli ou NSC2 pour les vaisseaux!), d’améliorations graphiques (tester le mod real space!) ou de confort (notamment sur l'interface). Bref, j'y retourne  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

> Bon j'ai tout pris sur Steam, j'ai commencé à faire de savants calculs mais j'ai pas trop envie de m'embêter a entrer les codes à la main sur Steam, etc. Manière officiel, c'est un poil plus cher mais moins prise de tête. 
> J'ai donc écouté vos précieux conseils et j'ai pris:
> UtopiaMegaCorpFederationsSynthetic Dawn Story PackDistant Stars Story PackLeviathans Story PackAncient Relics Story Pack
> 
> Je me réjouis de redécouvrir le jeu avec tout ces ajouts, j'avais pas mal joué à la version Vanilla mais j'imagine qu'avec tout ça en plus l'histoire sera étoffée de pleins d'évènements excellents! Merci encore pour vos conseils .
> 
> Husc


héhéhé bien joué mec tu vas te regaler :D Te manquera juste Nemesis, trouvable à 10e un peu partout, mais t'a déjà de quoi faire pour tes prochaines 3 000 heures de jeu.

----------


## MikeFriks

> Je me suis refait une partie avec une pelletée de mods (le modpack the merger of mods sur steam) qui ajoutent tout un tas de trucs - j'ai tout les dlcs -. L'un des mods génère des mondes uniques et je suis tombé sur un monde colonisable avec une abysse énorme dessus. J'ai commencé à exploiter l'abysse qui me filait une cinquantaine de minerais puis, au fur et à mesure que je me perfectionnais technologiquement, j'exploitais l'abysse de plus en plus profondément. Les bonus étaient relativement équilibrés en terme de minerai : c'est en gros comme si, trèèès lentement et pour un coup non négligeable en technologie, j'exploitais une megastructure. Vers le milieu de partie, après 6 ou 7 recherches technologiques indiquant chaque palier de l'abysse, mes mineurs y ont atteint le début d'un cimetière de vaisseaux sans fin, et un site archéologique est apparu. J'ai attendu un peu, car à partir du palier 5 ou 6, la techno était indiqué dangereuse et je ne savais pas trop ce que j'allais y trouver, genre un monstre gigantesque qui aurait avalé la planète et tout mes minerais 
> 
> L'expédition archéologique a duré plus de 15 ans et mon équipe scientifique a finalement atteint le fond de l'abysse quasiment à l'épicentre de la planète, après avoir croisé une multitude de vaisseaux de différentes civilisations, tous intacts mais comme désactivés et sans équipage. Pour trouver... Un espèce de champ gravitationnel, protégeant des ruines. Après l'avoir percé et trouver un passage dans les ruines, alors que mon équipe scientifique était en train de dépérir mentalement et physiquement suite à un si long voyage dans le noir complet, j'y ai découvert un espèce d'ordinateur géant. Duquel j'ai sorti un artefact, me permettant de contacter une civilisation (genre guardians dans Elite ou fallen empire dans Stellaris). J'imagine que l'expédition peut tout aussi bien échouer avec un résultat plus ou moins désastreux.
> 
> Comme récompense j'ai eu droit à l'exploitation pleine et entière de l'abysse (+/- 1300 minerai donc une megastructure) via une quinzaine de pops, me permettant en parallèle l'accumulation d'une ressource qui me donne la possibilité, quand j'active la relique et qu'elle fonctionne (ça peut ne pas marcher), d'acheter des buffs en économie, recherche ou militaire.
> 
> J'ai vraiment kiffé! Tout ça pour dire que je pense qu'une fois les bases apprises avec vanilla, il faut vraiment tester une partie avec des mods : la commu sur stellaris est très active et transforme le jeu, que ce soit en terme de profondeur (tester le mod des technos de gulli ou NSC2 pour les vaisseaux!), d’améliorations graphiques (tester le mod real space!) ou de confort (notamment sur l'interface). Bref, j'y retourne


T'aurais le lien stp ?  ::ninja:: 

C'est ça avec Stellaris que je voudrais toujours avoir. Les quelques parties que j'ai faites je skippais les textes car ils étaient pareils ou quasi similaires... Un truc bien serait une partie différente et moultes dialogues/histoires/aventures/contes.

----------


## Aza

> Je me suis refait une partie avec une pelletée de mods


Il m'est arrivé un truc similaire dans ma partie (trouver une IA pendant une recherche archéo', l'ia s'est avérée avoir détruit une ancienne civ', en discutant avec elle et faisant 2 ou 3 trucs  elle m'a finalement donné des bonus divers) sans pour autant avoir aucun mod d'installer, "juste" tous les dlc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un truc bien serait une partie différente et moultes dialogues/histoires/aventures/contes.


c'est vraiment le coeur du plaisir du jeu.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca tente des canards un multi?

----------


## ouk

> T'aurais le lien stp ? 
> 
> C'est ça avec Stellaris que je voudrais toujours avoir. Les quelques parties que j'ai faites je skippais les textes car ils étaient pareils ou quasi similaires... Un truc bien serait une partie différente et moultes dialogues/histoires/aventures/contes.


https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2458404141

Il faut utiliser irony mod manager, normalement si tu suis les instructions y'a pas de pb. Il faut aussi mettre à jour via github quand ça plante -le type update souvent- et re faire "s'abonner à tout" quand nécessaire.

Inutile de dire que si ton pc galère avec vanilla ça ne va pas s'arranger  ::ninja:: 

Mais si ça marche tu vas découvrir la puissance!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Kirbs

J'ai relancé une partie récemment aussi avec tous les DLC sauf le dernier. Jusque là je m'étais toujours arrêté un peu avant le mid game, là j'ai poussé un peu. Je suis arrivé à finir la suite de quête des Zroni ce qui m'a filé une relique qui a l'air sympa en plus de quelques bonus. 

Par contre je suis toujours en train de manquer d'une ressource ou d'une autre. Pour une fois j'essaie de maintenir une flotte potable, ça empêche de se faire emmerder par les voisins mais ça coute cher ! 

Pour les bâtiments et les districts je suis toujours un peu perdu. Je construit pour palier à mes manques à l'instant T, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas efficace. Il y a une bonne manière de faire ?

----------


## ouk

> J'ai relancé une partie récemment aussi avec tous les DLC sauf le dernier. Jusque là je m'étais toujours arrêté un peu avant le mid game, là j'ai poussé un peu. Je suis arrivé à finir la suite de quête des Zroni ce qui m'a filé une relique qui a l'air sympa en plus de quelques bonus. 
> 
> Par contre je suis toujours en train de manquer d'une ressource ou d'une autre. Pour une fois j'essaie de maintenir une flotte potable, ça empêche de se faire emmerder par les voisins mais ça coute cher ! 
> 
> Pour les bâtiments et les districts je suis toujours un peu perdu. Je construit pour palier à mes manques à l'instant T, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas efficace. Il y a une bonne manière de faire ?


Pour ma part je spécialise les planètes : telle planète pour la production de nourriture, l'autre pour les alliages/minerais, etc. En construisant les bâtiments adéquats qui permettent de maxer la production.

----------


## Aza

Ah ouais c'est mieux ? moi je met de tout un peu partout xD

----------


## Kirbs

> Ah ouais c'est mieux ? moi je met de tout un peu partout xD


Je vois qu'on a la même technique ! En fait j'arrive pas trop à voir en quoi les bâtiments synergisent avec les districts locaux. Aprés possible que je n'ai pas encore débloqué tout ce qui est intéressant.

----------


## Kobixe

> Je vois qu'on a la même technique ! En fait j'arrive pas trop à voir en quoi les bâtiments synergisent avec les districts locaux. Aprés possible que je n'ai pas encore débloqué tout ce qui est intéressant.


C'est pas avec les districts nécessairement c'est avec la spécialisation de la planète. Chaque planète spécialisée profite d'un boost type Minérale = +15% minéraux, etc.

----------


## Kirbs

> C'est pas avec les districts nécessairement c'est avec la spécialisation de la planète. Chaque planète spécialisée profite d'un boost type Minérale = +15% minéraux, etc.


Du coup je viens de regarder, et je n'avais pas vu que le type de monde filait un bonus ! Je pensais que c'était juste un titre qui dépendait des trucs sur la planète. Merci ! J'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre sur ce jeu, il y a un paquet de systèmes imbriqués pas simples à comprendre !

----------


## Aza

> C'est pas avec les districts nécessairement c'est avec la spécialisation de la planète. Chaque planète spécialisée profite d'un boost type Minérale = +15% minéraux, etc.


Ok j'avais pas fait gaffe en effet merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup je viens de regarder, et je n'avais pas vu que le type de monde filait un bonus ! Je pensais que c'était juste un titre qui dépendait des trucs sur la planète. Merci ! J'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre sur ce jeu, il y a un paquet de systèmes imbriqués pas simples à comprendre !


Ouais parfois je me dis bon j'ai compris à peu prêt la boucle de gameplay et en fait y'a plein de trucs dont j'ai pas idée xD

----------


## vv221

Pour la question planètes spécialisées/polyvalentes, le plus simple est probablement de n’aménager que des planètes polyvalentes tant qu’on n’a que le secteur central à développer. Et ne commencer à les spécialiser que quand on a une bonne poignée de planètes à disposition.

Spécialiser les planètes trop tôt peut poser pas mal de soucis économiques en début de partie. Surtout si on joue avec un réglage incluant peu de planètes habitables.

----------


## Aza

J'ai recruté un Général, mais je vois pas ou l'assigner ?

J'arrive en 1355 là, j'imagine que c le milieu de game ? C'est là que je dois commencer à aller atomiser tout le monde ? ^^

J'ai essayé d'attaquer mes voisins dont l'armée était inférieure, je les ai éclatés, genre pris une grande partie de leur base. sauf que ma lassitude de guerre est arrivée à 100%, pas la leur et au bout d'un moment j'ai du déclarer la paix obligatoirement wtf alors que je les défoncés XD

Et le Grand Khan, il est très très méchant lui non ?

question bonus : comment on fait monter le taux d'aprobation des pops ? j'ai une plaete à 45% de stabuilité là, les serivces sont pourtant largement bons, c'est le rtaux d'aprobation qui me fait down le truc

EDITH : par contre c'est bon j'ai trouvé ou mettre les generaux, par contre il en fait un par planete ?! waow

----------


## Praetor

> EDITH : par contre c'est bon j'ai trouvé ou mettre les generaux, par contre il en fait un par planete ?! waow


Nan, tu peux mais ce n'est pas nécessaire. Perso j'en ai un pour mes armées mobiles et je laisse les milices planétaires se démerder. Après je n'ai peut-être rien compris au système  ::ninja::

----------


## bobmachine

> J
> J'arrive en 1355 là, j'imagine que c le milieu de game ? C'est là que je dois commencer à aller atomiser tout le monde ? ^^
> 
> Et le Grand Khan, il est très très méchant lui non ?


_An de Grace mille trois cent cinquante cinq

Les armées de l'empire de Gengis Khan sont sous nos murailles.
Nos royaumes voisins, que nous pensions nos alliés, nous ont trahis et sont maintenant les vassaux du Khan.
La fin est proche, mais nous ne poserons pas les armes tant qu'un soldat sera encore debout.

Empereur Van Aza - 1355._

Ouais le Khan est méchant, mais généralement dans mes parties il crève dans son coin avant de faire grand chose. C't'un peu anticlimatique d'ailleurs.

----------


## Volcano

> Nan, tu peux mais ce n'est pas nécessaire. Perso j'en ai un pour mes armées mobiles et je laisse les milices planétaires se démerder. Après je n'ai peut-être rien compris au système


Perso je pense que ça n'est vraiment nécessaire que dans le cas où une planète est menacée d'invasion par un empire adverse.

----------


## fractguy

> _An de Grace mille trois cent cinquante cinq
> 
> Les armées de l'empire de Gengis Khan sont sous nos murailles.
> Nos royaumes voisins, que nous pensions nos alliés, nous ont trahis et sont maintenant les vassaux du Khan.
> La fin est proche, mais nous ne poserons pas les armes tant qu'un soldat sera encore debout.
> 
> Empereur Van Aza - 1355._
> 
> Ouais le Khan est méchant, mais généralement dans mes parties il crève dans son coin avant de faire grand chose. C't'un peu anticlimatique d'ailleurs.


J'ai souvent eu de belles batailles contre lui de mon coté. L'anecdote du jour étant: je fais la paix avec mon voisin pénible le temps de juguler la menace du Khan. Alors que mon voisin est en train de se faire gober, j'envoie la flotte de ma fédération en renfort pour stopper la vague d'invasion... et ce crétin a la bonne idée de fermer ses frontières, reléguant ma flotte dans le warp pendant 1 an. J'étais content  ::'(:

----------


## Aramchek

> _An de Grace mille trois cent cinquante cinq
> 
> Les armées de l'empire de Gengis Khan sont sous nos murailles.
> Nos royaumes voisins, que nous pensions nos alliés, nous ont trahis et sont maintenant les vassaux du Khan.
> La fin est proche, mais nous ne poserons pas les armes tant qu'un soldat sera encore debout.
> 
> Empereur Van Aza - 1355._
> 
> Ouais le Khan est méchant, mais généralement dans mes parties il crève dans son coin avant de faire grand chose. C't'un peu anticlimatique d'ailleurs.


Dans une partie j'ai une IA qui lui a cassé la gueule au prix de la moitié de son empire alors que moi de mon coté j'étais en mode  :Popcorn:

----------


## Praetor

> Perso je pense que ça n'est vraiment nécessaire que dans le cas où une planète est menacée d'invasion par un empire adverse.


Oui, et dans ce cas on rajoute aussi plus de troupes, on ne se contente pas de la milice de base. Si l’ennemi débarque ce n'est pas la milice qui va l'arrêter, un général n'y changera pas grand chose.

----------


## t4rget

> question bonus : comment on fait monter le taux d'approbation des pops ? j'ai une plaete à 45% de stabuilité là, les serivces sont pourtant largement bons, c'est le rtaux d'aprobation qui me fait down le truc


regarde si tes services ont des pops pour les faire tourner. 
Autrement le tooltip devrait t'indiquer ce qui ne va pas.


Si tu es esclavagiste, tu peux assez facilement avoir peu de satisfaction si tu as beaucoup d'esclave sur la planète




> Et le Grand Khan, il est très très méchant lui non ?


Oui et non. S'il apparait juste à coté de toi et tu n'es pas prêt, tu peux être forcé de te rendre. ou de mourrir. Sans compter que si tu perd trop de vaisseau, tu peux devenir une cible tentante pour tes voisins.


Mais globalement il manque de "punch". 

Et si tu es prêt à le recevoir, il ne sera qu'un contretemps.

Il peut aussi devenir un formidable suzerain  ::trollface::  Il faut juste attendre sa mort ensuite. 





> EDITH :PIAF: par contre c'est bon j'ai trouvé ou mettre les generaux, par contre il en fait un par planete ?! waow


Non. Pas du tout. Normalement ton général (ou tes quelques généraux) seront sur tes armées d'assaut.
 Tu vas mettre un général sur une planète là où ca a un intérêt et ce sera uniquement durant les guerres. 
Tactiquement ca peut valoir la peine durant une guerre de mettre un général sur une planète avec beaucoup d'armées. Armées qui peuvent être des armées d'assaut ou bien la résultante de ta planète-forteresse. Il va optimiser les chances de repousser un assaut.

----------


## Aza

Ok merci de vos réponses

----------


## Husc

J'ai commencé ma partie hier soir et j'ai décidé de jouer un grand classique: les humains. J'avais oublié à quel point les musiques étaient enchanteresses, c'est un vrai plaisir de les écouter. 

Par contre le tuto du jeu ne prend pas du tout par la main, un vieux robot explique les différents menus de manières très succinct la première fois qu'on les ouvre et il donne quelques missions de base mais pour le reste c'est débrouille toi  :;): .

Mais le nombre de ressources qui se transforme en autres ressources avec tel condition c'est juste violent. Je suis un peu perdu je vais voir si je trouve un tuto en français qui pourrait donner quelques pistes explicatives pour le début de partie.

----------


## bobmachine

Pas tant que ça vraiment. T'as besoin de minerais pour fabriquer des alliages et des biens de consommation, le reste c'est par métier mais c'est généralement des biens de conso. Tout est indiqué sur le tooltip du métier.

Il faut juste savoir qu'un clampin va prendre en priorité le job le plus haut dans la pyramide (gouvernant>spécialiste>ouvrier). Et si c'est instantané dans ce sens (un ouvrier a pas besoin de se former ou d'aller à l'école pour devenir directeur scientifique) l'inverse n'est pas valable (le directeur scientifique va mettre du temps à accepter de devenir un simple spécialiste puis un pauvre ouvrier) (un peu comme en vrai finalement).
Il y a évidemment des exceptions mais chaque chose en son temps  ::P:

----------


## Aza

En fait, dans ce jeu, c'est pas la taille qui compte ( ::ninja:: ) ?

J'ai un voisin qui a un territoire qui me semble très petit, doit faire le quart du mien, il est pourtant laaaaaaaaaaaargement premier au score de win. Comment il fait pour avoir de l'économie et autre avec si peu de territoire ?

A moins qu'il est des territoires ailleurs, mais j'ai beau chercher sur la map j'en vois pas.

----------


## Volcano

Ce ne serait pas un Empire Déchu, ton liliputien ?  ::ninja::  En ce cas c'est tout à fait normal. Il y en a plusieurs dans la galaxie. Ce sont des empires très anciens, très avancés technologiquement, qui se sont repliés sur un petit nombre de systèmes et peuvent être accueillants ou franchement hostiles suivant leur idéologie. Il y en a au moins deux de présents dans une partie, d'idéologies opposées, mais leur nombre dépend de la taille de la galaxie. Au départ ils sont au stade "dormant" mais si un Empire Déchu est suffisamment provoqué il peut s'éveiller et partir en guerre. Dans ce cas un des autres Empires Déchus de l'idéologie opposée peut se réveiller lui aussi et partir en guerre contre le précédent.

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Fallen_empire

Sinon ton empire nain peut aussi être l'espace de clans maraudeurs, mais seulement si tu as pris le DLC Apocalypse.

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Marauders

----------


## Aza

En effet, c'est un Empire Déchu, merci  :;):

----------


## Volcano

En ce cas fais gaffe si tu vois des mondes de type Gaïa à proximité de cet empire. Car si ces mondes ont un nom spécial (du genre "Pristine Jewel") cela veut dire qu'ils sont considérés comme sacrés par cet Empire Déchu, et si tu tentes de coloniser l'un de ces mondes tu t'attireras les foudres de l'Empire Déchu.  ::siffle::  Mais plus tard dans la partie, quand tu auras un développement technologique et une puissance de flotte suffisants cela peut faire un défi amusant : tu provoques l'Empire Déchu et tu tentes de le conquérir.  :Petit Viking:

----------


## Aza

Ah mais j'ai déjà essayé de les combattre, c'est après que je me suis rendu compte de leurs puissance. J'ai vite capitulé XD

Autre question : démanteler un vaisseau ou autre, ça nous rend les ressources utilisées pour le prod ?

Et question bonus, ma lassitude de guerre est tjrs + élevée que mes ennemies, alors que je les défonce, comment ce fait-ce ?

----------


## Volcano

> Ah mais j'ai déjà essayé de les combattre, c'est après que je me suis rendu compte de leurs puissance. J'ai vite capitulé XD


MDR !  :^_^:  Déclarer la guerre à un Empire Déchu alors que tu devais encore être en début de partie ! Tu n'as pas froid aux yeux, toi !  ::XD::

----------


## Husc

Bon petit retour sur ma partie avec l'ONU. Je (re)découvre vraiment le jeu de A à Z et je suis vraiment perdu dans quoi faire et comment faire pour bien le faire. Alors je me laisse doucement guider au feeling et pour l'instant ça fonctionne plutôt bien. 
Donc je joue les humains sur notre bonne vieille planète terre qui ont décidé qu'il était temps d'aller voir ailleurs si ça se passait mieux. Manifestement pas, mais au moins on a plus de place pour agrandir notre territoire. 
J'ai très vite rencontré deux autres races "aliens" qui sont devenus des amis assez rapidement, avant de croiser d'autres humains qui seront, eux, un peu moins amical. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas la guerre, mais ils ont fermé leurs territoires au passage de mes vaisseaux. Vu que je suis un peu coincé avec son territoire je pourrais difficilement me passer d'un droit de passage.

Quelques questions en vracs:

1) Comment vous organiser vos planètes, il y a tellement de possibilités, entre les districts, les bâtiments, je sais pas trop sur quoi partir, du coup je fais un peu de tout au hasard, mais je doute que ça soit une manière optimale de faire.

2) En début de partie vu que c'est assez calme, est-il de bon ton de vouloir agrandir son territoire au maximum? J'essaie de coloniser le plus de territoire possible mais je me heurte souvent à la barrière de la puissance administrative. 

3) J'ai absolument pas compris comment faire une flotte efficace, j'ai mis en mode "automatique" mais ça me créer que des petites corvettes de base, faut-il créer soit même ses vaisseaux pour être plus efficace? 

4) Le nombre d'anomalies, c'est juste incroyable. Mais le problème c'est qu'il y en a tellement que je m'y perds et je sais plus ou se trouve quoi et je mélange un peu toutes les histoires. Vous faites comment pour tout suivre?


Merci encore pour les conseils sur les DLCs, même si je me rends pas encore bien compte de la profondeur de ceux-ci, c'est quand même cool de jouer au jeu presque complet  ::): .

----------


## Garrluk

> Bon petit retour sur ma partie avec l'ONU. Je (re)découvre vraiment le jeu de A à Z et je suis vraiment perdu dans quoi faire et comment faire pour bien le faire. Alors je me laisse doucement guider au feeling et pour l'instant ça fonctionne plutôt bien. 
> Donc je joue les humains sur notre bonne vieille planète terre qui ont décidé qu'il était temps d'aller voir ailleurs si ça se passait mieux. Manifestement pas, mais au moins on a plus de place pour agrandir notre territoire. 
> J'ai très vite rencontré deux autres races "aliens" qui sont devenus des amis assez rapidement, avant de croiser d'autres humains qui seront, eux, un peu moins amical. Pour l'instant ce n'est pas la guerre, mais ils ont fermé leurs territoires au passage de mes vaisseaux. Vu que je suis un peu coincé avec son territoire je pourrais difficilement me passer d'un droit de passage.
> 
> Quelques questions en vracs:
> 
> 1) Comment vous organiser vos planètes, il y a tellement de possibilités, entre les districts, les bâtiments, je sais pas trop sur quoi partir, du coup je fais un peu de tout au hasard, mais je doute que ça soit une manière optimale de faire.
> 
> 2) En début de partie vu que c'est assez calme, est-il de bon ton de vouloir agrandir son territoire au maximum? J'essaie de coloniser le plus de territoire possible mais je me heurte souvent à la barrière de la puissance administrative. 
> ...


Je suis loin d'être un expert mais :
1) Au début tu sera pas mal limité par la pop dispo donc sur ta capitale et tes 2/3 premières planètes tu fais les bâtiments dont tu as besoin au moment où tu en as besoin.
Quand tu vas grandir, tu vas commencer à être en positif partout donc à ce moment tu essaies de spécialiser les nouvelles planètes, toujours pareil, en fonction de ce dont tu as besoin pour profiter des bonus de spécialisation.

2) La puissance administrative n'est pas du tout une barrière, les malus en cas de dépassement ne sont pas très impactant, surtout au début. Plus tard dans la partie il faudra construire des planètes dédiées remplies de centres administratifs, mais pendant la phase d'extension tu peux faire sans.
C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour la limite de vaisseau et de station, en cas de besoin il ne faut pas hésiter à aller au dessus, les malus ne sont pas bien méchant tant qu'on reste raisonnable.

3) Au début tu n'aura de toutes façons que des corvettes, donc même en manuel tu ne pourras pas faire mieux.
J'aime bien me mettre en manuel mais je ne suis pas sûr d'arriver à faire mieux que l'automatique donc je ne peux pas vraiment donner de conseils la dessus.

4) En général je fais pareil pour les anomalies et les sites archéologiques : je commence par survey tous les systèmes possibles sans faire les anomalies (parfois je fais celles niveau 1 ou 2), puis quand j'arrive vers le mid-game et qu'il ne reste plus grand chose à survey, je ramène mes meilleurs scientifiques chez moi pour faire toutes les anomalies qui sont dans mon territoire (ou celui de mes éventuels alliés).
Ce n'est sans doute pas optimal mais je trouve ça plus facile à suivre.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> 4) Le nombre d'anomalies, c'est juste incroyable. Mais le problème c'est qu'il y en a tellement que je m'y perds et je sais plus ou se trouve quoi et je mélange un peu toutes les histoires. Vous faites comment pour tout suivre?


Je ne sais pas si tu as vu mais toutes les anomalies que tu as détectées sont listées dans un onglet du journal de bord. Si ça peut aider.  :;):

----------


## vv221

> 3) Au début tu n'aura de toutes façons que des corvettes, donc même en manuel tu ne pourras pas faire mieux.
> J'aime bien me mettre en manuel mais je ne suis pas sûr d'arriver à faire mieux que l'automatique donc je ne peux pas vraiment donner de conseils la dessus.


Le concepteur automatique n’est quand même pas bien doué, tu as vite fait de concevoir de meilleurs vaisseaux dès que tu as une compréhension même basique des différents systèmes à prendre en compte  :;): 

Quelques conseils tirés de mes expérimentations :
Côté défenses, quelque chose d’équilibré entre armure et bouclier, penchant en faveur de celui qui est le plus avancé technologiquement ;Côté attaque, une arme principale basée sur ce qui est disponible de meilleur, et des armes secondaires qui compensent ses points faibles (donc des armes à énergie si l’arme principale est cinétique, et vice-versa) ;Toujours avoir quelques vaisseaux avec des armes de _point defence_, pour neutraliser des missiles des stations.

En plus de cette base, ça vaut le coup en cas de guerre planifiée d’examiner les vaisseaux de l’adversaire et de spécialiser nos propres vaisseaux pour les contrer. Des missiles et chasseurs s’ils n’ont pas de _point defence_ mais beaucoup de boucliers, des armes à énergie s’ils ont un haut niveau d’armure, beaucoup de boucliers s’ils ont surtout des armes à énergie, etc.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Le concepteur automatique n’est quand même pas bien doué, tu as vite fait de concevoir de meilleurs vaisseaux dès que tu as une compréhension même basique des différents systèmes à prendre en compte 
> 
> Quelques conseils tirés de mes expérimentations :
> Côté défenses, quelque chose d’équilibré entre armure et bouclier, penchant en faveur de celui qui est le plus avancé technologiquement ;Côté attaque, une arme principale basée sur ce qui est disponible de meilleur, et des armes secondaires qui compensent ses points faibles (donc des armes à énergie si l’arme principale est cinétique, et vice-versa) ;Toujours avoir quelques vaisseaux avec des armes de _point defence_, pour neutraliser des missiles des stations.
> 
> En plus de cette base, ça vaut le coup en cas de guerre planifiée d’examiner les vaisseaux de l’adversaire et de spécialiser nos propres vaisseaux pour les contrer. Des missiles et chasseurs s’ils n’ont pas de _point defence_ mais beaucoup de boucliers, des armes à énergie s’ils ont un haut niveau d’armure, beaucoup de boucliers s’ils ont surtout des armes à énergie, etc.


y'a de la doc justement sur ces interactions (même en jeu ? / wiki ?) ?

----------


## Volcano

En jeu, passe la souris sur les icônes des armes dans le concepteur de vaisseaux.  :;):

----------


## Husc

Ok super merci infiniment pour toute ces explications, c'est vraiment d'une grande aide. J'adore ce jeu et cette première partie est un test qui me plait bien jusqu'à maintenant. La prochaine j'ai envie de jouer une race de limace de l'espace super énervée.

----------


## Vhipata

Et au cas où, voici l'adresse du wiki : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/

----------


## wushu_calimero

yes, je pensais plus à un résumé décrivant les effests relatifs.) de mémoire, dans le concepteur on a une description sur ce qu'on souligne, mais pas des types d'interactions (ou ça a changé ?)

----------


## Volcano

> Autre question : démanteler un vaisseau ou autre, ça nous rend les ressources utilisées pour le prod ?
> 
> Et question bonus, ma lassitude de guerre est tjrs + élevée que mes ennemies, alors que je les défonce, comment ce fait-ce ?


1°) Pour le moment non. Aucune idée si ça changera à l'avenir.

2°) Ca dépend de beaucoup de choses, entre autres l'éthique de ton empire, ton niveau technologique, tes traditions, le nombre de tes revendications...

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Warfare

----------


## Aza

Ok thx !

----------


## LetoII

Pour rappel, le wiki est accessible directement en jeu via le bouton d'aide en bas à droite.

----------


## vv221

> yes, je pensais plus à un résumé décrivant les effests relatifs.) de mémoire, dans le concepteur on a une description sur ce qu'on souligne, mais pas des types d'interactions (ou ça a changé ?)


La base est très simple :
Les armes cinétiques (canons) sont plus efficaces contre les boucliers, moins efficace contre l’armure ;Les armes à énergie (lasers) sont plus efficaces contre l’armure, moins efficace contre les boucliers ;Les armes guidées (missiles) et les chasseurs ignorent les boucliers ;Les armes de _point defence_ sont les seules à s’attaquer aux missiles et chasseurs en approche.

Si tu gardes ces quatre règles de base en tête, tu seras déjà bien plus efficace que le concepteur automatique  :;):

----------


## Kirbs

Comment est ce que vous décidez qu'il est temps de coloniser une autre planète ? Je suis en 2290, j'ai 6 ou 7 planètes et j'en ai d'autres de dispo dans mon espace mais potentiellement moins interessantes. Du coup est ce que c'est une histoire de pop ? Je ne sais jamais quand me lancer.

----------


## vv221

Les joueurs compétitifs et autres optimisateurs te diront de tout coloniser, tout le temps. Mais ce sont aussi ceux qui se plaignent de ne jamais s’amuser sur Stellaris, donc je ne suis pas sûr que suivre leurs conseils soit une bonne idée  ::ninja:: 

Ici j’essaie d’avoir toujours une planète frontière en cours de colonisation, et une fois celle-ci auto-suffisante je cherche une nouvelle planète où m’installer. J’ai donc rarement plus d’une planète en cours de colonisation à la fois. Par contre j’essaie de sécuriser au sein de mes frontières même des planètes qui semblent peu hospitalières, en prévision de mes avancées technologiques dans le domaine de la terraformation ou de la modification génétique.

À savoir que je joue avec le multiplicateur de planètes habitables à ×0,5 en général, et celui des civilisations primitives à ×2, donc je trouve beaucoup moins de planètes habitables qu’avec les réglages par défaut du jeu.

----------


## Aza

Bon j'me faisais un peu défoncer du coup j'ai refait une game. J'ai lancé en mode Aléatoire. 

J'suis tombé sur une race Artificielle avec conscience collective, ils ont été crée par une race biologique, puis ils les ont asservi. Tellement stylé <3

Du coup, y'a pas mal de trucs qui changent, étant donné que je suis une sorte de race mécanique, je ne consomme pas de nourriture, juste de l'energie. Je peux faire des pops avec un truc d'assemblage, leurs logements sont des Reserves de Drones etc etc....

Trop cool

----------


## vv221

Si c’est la première fois que tu joues un empire de machines, tu vas t’éclater  :;):

----------


## Volcano

> À savoir que je joue avec le multiplicateur de planètes habitables à ×0,5 en général, et celui des civilisations primitives à ×2, donc je trouve beaucoup moins de planètes habitables qu’avec les réglages par défaut du jeu.


Perso je laisse le multiplicateur de planètes sur la valeur par défaut, mais je règle la répartition des empires sur aléatoire. Ca rend les parties plus intéressantes que de savoir que tu auras toujours tel nombre de voisins qui vont finir par te bloquer de tous les côtés.  ::):

----------


## Aza

Franchement mon seul problème actuellement, c'est que j'ai découvert les jeux Paradox en même temps avec CK3 et peu après Stellaris et que j'ai pas assez de temps pour les saigner les deux. Quels jeux bordel, j'avais jamais joué à un truc pareil (un mélange de Gestion / Stratégie / Role Play)

----------


## vv221

> Ca rend les parties plus intéressantes que de savoir que tu auras toujours tel nombre de voisins qui vont finir par te bloquer de tous les côtés.


J’ai tendance au contraire à jouer sur de grande galaxies avec (relativement) peu d’empires. D’où d’ailleurs le faible nombre de planètes habitables, pour m’assurer qu’il reste des conflits pour le contrôle des planètes malgré la plus grande quantité d’espace dans lequel s’étendre.

Mon but avec ces réglages c’est que toute la partie exploration, que je trouve vraiment excellente dans Stellaris, dure grosso-modo jusqu’à la date de milieu de partie (que je laisse par défaut).

D’ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresse j’ai partagé mes réglages favoris sur les forums de Paradox, en essayant d’expliquer le raisonnement derrière chaque choix : Fave Galaxy Settings.

----------


## Aza

> J’ai tendance au contraire à jouer sur de grande galaxies avec (relativement) peu d’empires. D’où d’ailleurs le faible nombre de planètes habitables, pour m’assurer qu’il reste des conflits pour le contrôle des planètes malgré la plus grande quantité d’espace dans lequel s’étendre.
> 
> Mon but avec ces réglages c’est que toute la partie exploration, que je trouve vraiment excellente dans Stellaris, dure grosso-modo jusqu’à la date de milieu de partie (que je laisse par défaut).
> 
> D’ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresse j’ai partagé mes réglages favoris sur les forums de Paradox, en essayant d’expliquer le raisonnement derrière chaque choix : Fave Galaxy Settings.


En gros y'a tjrs une phase d'explo', puis de conquête ? Pour gagner, ça passe uniquement par la conquête militaire ?

Les vaisseaux se déplaçants au final assez lentement, j'entends que si je suis attaqué à l'autre bout de mon empire, le temps d'y aller les vaisseaux ennemies ont le temps poru raser 2 ou 3 systèmes, il vaut mieux rester sur un petit empire ? Ou installer ses Flottes à tous les bords de l'empire ?

Le fait de raconter une histoire différente à chaque partie est vraiment le truc génial du jeu imo, j'espère qu'il y en a beaucoup des events différents pour pas que les mêmes reviennent à chaque fois? (Par exemple dans ma partie j'ai trouvé une Horloge géante là qui a un compte à rebours de 42 ans, me tarde trop de savoir ce qu'il va se passer :D, mais une fois que je l'aurais fait, la revoir ne me fera ni chaud ni froid)

Ah et juste pour info, je vois trop peu de monde sur YT et autre l'utiliser : pensez qu'en maintenant la touche MAJ, vous pouvez donner plusieurs ordres à une unité à effectuer l'une après l'autre. Tellement pratique pour l'explo', la construction et tout. (merci mes 4 000 heures sur Starcraft II qui m'ont appris à utiliser ça)

Sinon aussi, je comprends tjrs rien au système d'accord commerciaux, ni au système d'espionnage.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Pour gagner, ça passe uniquement par la conquête militaire ?


Non, par exemple j'ai déjà gagné avec une megacorp sans faire une seule guerre (à part la crise de fin de partie) grâce au score économique et de technologie.

----------


## vv221

> En gros y'a tjrs une phase d'explo', puis de conquête ? Pour gagner, ça passe uniquement par la conquête militaire ?


Le jeu est toujours découpé en trois phases : début de partie, milieu de partie, et fin de partie. Les moments de début/fin de chacune de ces phases sont configurables, et définissent les types d’événements qui peuvent se déclencher (pas de crise de fin de partie en début ni milieu de partie par exemple).

Si la conquête militaire n’est pas obligatoire, c’est quand même de loin la méthode de victoire la plus "classique". Après pour ma part je ne m’intéresse pas vraiment à la victoire dans mes parties de Stellaris  ::P: 




> Les vaisseaux se déplaçants au final assez lentement, j'entends que si je suis attaqué à l'autre bout de mon empire, le temps d'y aller les vaisseaux ennemies ont le temps poru raser 2 ou 3 systèmes, il vaut mieux rester sur un petit empire ? Ou installer ses Flottes à tous les bords de l'empire ?


Comme souvent avec Stellaris, tu as pas mal d’options, par exemple :
Avoir plusieurs flottes qui patrouillent tes frontières ;Fortifier tes frontières avec des bastions (stations) et des forteresses (planètes ou habitats) ;Construire des _gateways_ aux extrémités de ton empire pour permettre à tes flottes de sauter rapidement de l’une à l’autre ;Équiper des moteurs de saut sur tes flottes, leur permettant de couvrir instantanément de longues distances.




> Le fait de raconter une histoire différente à chaque partie est vraiment le truc génial du jeu imo, j'espère qu'il y en a beaucoup des events différents pour pas que les mêmes reviennent à chaque fois? (Par exemple dans ma partie j'ai trouvé une Horloge géante là qui a un compte à rebours de 42 ans, me tarde trop de savoir ce qu'il va se passer :D, mais une fois que je l'aurais fait, la revoir ne me fera ni chaud ni froid)


Excellent exemple que cette horloge, qui va encore te tenir en haleine lors de tes prochaines parties : le résultat au bout des 42 ans n’est pas toujours le même  :;): 

Je ne sais plus avec quelles extensions tu joues, mais si ces événements sont ce que tu aimes beaucoup je te conseille fortement ces deux extensions :
Distant Stars Story PackAncient Relics




> Ah et juste pour info, je vois trop peu de monde sur YT et autre l'utiliser : pensez qu'en maintenant la touche MAJ, vous pouvez donner plusieurs ordres à une unité à effectuer l'une après l'autre. Tellement pratique pour l'explo', la construction et tout. (merci mes 4 000 heures sur Starcraft II qui m'ont appris à utiliser ça)


Oui, tu peux, j’utilise beaucoup ça pour l’exploration en début de partie.

----------


## Aza

Ok merci pour les réponses ! J'ai tous les dlc à part Némésis que je compte prendre soon et les cosmétiques

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Ah et juste pour info, je vois trop peu de monde sur YT et autre l'utiliser : pensez qu'en maintenant la touche MAJ, vous pouvez donner plusieurs ordres à une unité à effectuer l'une après l'autre. Tellement pratique pour l'explo', la construction et tout. (merci mes 4 000 heures sur Starcraft II qui m'ont appris à utiliser ça)



Oui et tu peux même utiliser CTRL + MAJ pour ajouter en début de queue.

----------


## Garrluk

> Excellent exemple que cette horloge, qui va encore te tenir en haleine lors de tes prochaines parties : le résultat au bout des 42 ans n’est pas toujours le même


Et c'est loin d'être le seul : la plupart des événements ont des résolutions différentes en fonction de la chance et des traits de ton espèce, tu vas pouvoir faire un paquet de partie avant d'avoir tout vu  ::): .

----------


## Aza

> Et c'est loin d'être le seul : la plupart des événements ont des résolutions différentes en fonction de la chance et des traits de ton espèce, tu vas pouvoir faire un paquet de partie avant d'avoir tout vu .


Ah ok ça me rassure alors :D J'avais peur qu'il y en ai que quelque uns par ci par là, alors que c'est un des interets principaux du jeu imo :D

----------


## vv221

> J'ai tous les dlc à part Némésis que je compte prendre soon et les cosmétiques


Pour ma part j’ai craqué même pour les _Species Pack_, en particulier *Plantoids* pour la possibilité de créer un empire de robots jardiniers qui me trottait dans la tête depuis un moment :

gaias-garden.txt

J’attends par contre toujours de meilleures promos pour Necroids, Federations et Nemesis. En fait pour ces deux derniers j’attends aussi d’avoir un peu plus fait le tour du contenu des extensions que je possède déjà, en particulier Apocalypse que j’ai un peu survolé et dont je n’ai pas encore bien profité sorti des Maraudeurs.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Pour ma part j’ai craqué même pour les _Species Pack_, en particulier *Plantoids* pour la possibilité de créer un empire de robots jardiniers qui me trottait dans la tête depuis un moment :
> https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.co...9/gardiner.png
> gaias-garden.txt
> 
> J’attends par contre toujours de meilleures promos pour Necroids, Federations et Nemesis. En fait pour ces deux derniers j’attends aussi d’avoir un peu plus fait le tour du contenu des extensions que je possède déjà, en particulier Apocalypse que j’ai un peu survolé et dont je n’ai pas encore bien profité sorti des Maraudeurs.


des robots jardiniers, j'ai eu ça... dans une série d'évènements

----------


## wushu_calimero

> La base est très simple :
> Les armes cinétiques (canons) sont plus efficaces contre les boucliers, moins efficace contre l’armure ;Les armes à énergie (lasers) sont plus efficaces contre l’armure, moins efficace contre les boucliers ;Les armes guidées (missiles) et les chasseurs ignorent les boucliers ;Les armes de _point defence_ sont les seules à s’attaquer aux missiles et chasseurs en approche.
> 
> Si tu gardes ces quatre règles de base en tête, tu seras déjà bien plus efficace que le concepteur automatique


yeah  :Mellow2: 
merci ! :Beer:

----------


## Husc

Mon dieu quel plaisir j'ai avec ce jeu, je regrette presque de l'avoir mis dans un coin en lui demandant de m'attendre. 
Ma partie avec l'ONU avance bien, on a mis en place un sénat galactique, c'est génial!! J'ai fais connaissance avec une grande majorité des races que composent la galaxie, j'ai découvert un trou noir encore inexploitable a cause du manque de technologie, j'ai établis un poste d'observation pour observer une race primitive et j'en passe. 

C'est juste génial, je commence a comprendre comment gérer mes planètes et j'envisage de coloniser une planète partiellement déjà habitée par une autre race! 

Il y a juste le côté militaire et commercial que je n'ai pas trop touché. Mais je suis sur que ça va vite venir vu que certain ne m'apprécie apparemment pas. Une certaine dictature militaire qui n'a pas l'air d'être très commode  :;): .

----------


## Garrluk

Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, commences tout de suite à construire des vaisseaux et des stations de défenses à tes frontières.
Le mieux pour les vaisseaux c'est de toujours être très proche de la limite (voir un peu au dessus). Ça dissuade un minimum les adversaires d'intervenir et si tu attends d'être en guerre tu seras rasé avant d'avoir le temps de construire de quoi t'opposer.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Une chose qui me déplaît dans Stellaris, c'est la narration parallèle plutôt que linéaire. On suit au moins une dizaine de suite d'évènements en parallèle, et ça devient donc plus difficile de s'en rappeler et s'y attacher. On saute constamment d'une quête à l'autre tandis qu'elles progressent simultanément.

Pour le design des vaisseaux dont on parlait plus haut, je conseille ce guide comme introduction : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=705465925

----------


## Praetor

> Une chose qui me déplaît dans Stellaris, c'est la narration parallèle plutôt que linéaire. On suit au moins une dizaine de suite d'évènements en parallèle, et ça devient donc plus difficile de s'en rappeler et s'y attacher. On saute constamment d'une quête à l'autre tandis qu'elles progressent simultanément.


Je trouve ça plutôt pas mal. On gère un empire interstellaire, pas un groupe d'aventuriers. S'ils se passe un truc quelque part le reste de la galaxie ne va pas retenir son souffle en attendant que ce soit résolu. Comme le disait un ancien président, les emmerdes, ça vole toujours en escadrille.  ::P:

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  ::):  !

Un ami m'a fait découvrir le jeu il y a une petite semaine, et je dois dire que j'adore :D !!! D'autant que c'est le premier jeu Paradox auquel je joue, ça laisse rêveur pour mes futures découvertes ^^ !
Toutefois je rencontre un problème, qui je pense ne me permettra jamais de dépasser le milieu de jeu : au bout d'un moment, l'écran est totalement saturé d'informations, et je trouve ça illisible... Je me rends compte que le problème vient de moi, mais je suis incapable de retrouver mes petits au milieu de toutes ces lignes et ces chiffres, sans compter que je suis daltonien et qu'au bout d'un moment, je ne comprends vraiment plus rien.

Bref, j'aimerais savoir si vous avez déjà eu le problème, et si ça a finit par passer... Ou si je dois renoncer définitivement au jeu, qui pour moi est - visuellement - extrêmement inconfortable.

Merci d'avance  ::):  !

----------


## Volcano

Après une rapide recherche il s'avère qu'il n'y a pas de mode daltonien pour Stellaris, bien que cela ait été réclamé à plusieurs reprises. Et je n'ai pas trouvé de mod récent sur le workshop de Stellaris. Mais certains ont proposé des solutions comme ici par exemple : https://www.reddit.com/r/Stellaris/c...lped_me_a_lot/

----------


## Elgin675

Merci pour l'astuce  :;):  !
Malheureusement, je ne peux pas essayer sur ma partie actuelle : impossible d'utiliser la console si la partie est en "Ironsight"  ::'(:  !

----------


## Volcano

Regarde dans les commentaires du fil reddit, il y a une autre astuce qui est donnée pour les parties en mode Ironman.  :;):

----------


## Elgin675

Merci de m'avoir aidé, malheureusement les commandes en question n'existent plus... Du moins pas la plus importante : *borders.usemesh*.
Tant pis pour moi  ::'(:  !

----------


## Volcano

Arf, pas cool pour toi !  :Sweat:

----------


## JazzMano

Regarde dans le workshop du jeu, il y a plein de mod qui modifie l'interface pour la rendre plus claire ainsi que la map.

----------


## Aza

J'ai recommencé une partie m'étant fait poutrer. 

Ce jeu bordel  ::wub:: 

Chaque partie c'est une putain de nouvelle série de SF  ::O: 

Là je suis partie sur une sorte de poulpe robotique à IA et conscience collective ayant défoncé leurs créateurs  ::wub:: 

J'ai rencontré un monstre énorme avc le cul à moitié dans un trou de ver  ::love:: 

j'ai des gars d'un vaisseau qui se sont fait aspirer dans une sorte de boucle temporelle, seul la moitié sont revenus. 1 an après l'autre moitié est revenu, sans plus aucun souvenir, je les ais repris mais ils vont p-ê me la faire à l'envers à un moment  ::wub:: 

C'est tellement énorme tout ça  ::love:: 

L'horloge avec le compte à rebours de 42 ans finalement c'était 

Spoiler Alert! 


un truc qui m'a transformé une planète en planète gaia

----------


## Mysterius

T'as eu du bol, généralement c'est pas aussi sympa cette horloge !

----------


## Croustimiel

Comment tu me hype Aza.  ::wub::  
Je m'y met doucement également... Je commence à être à l'aise dans l'interface. Après j'ai joué un paquet d'heure à Europa donc ça aide !

----------


## Husc

Je suis d'accord avec vous, ce jeu est un livre de science fiction. Et le plus gros problème, c'est quand tu te lance dedans, y a une sorte de trou de ver temporel qui fais que tu te retrouve en règle général avec 2 ou 3 heures qui ont disparues!  ::): 

Ma partie avec l'ONU se passe très très bien, la galaxie commence à ressembler à une sorte de patchworks de races diverses et variées. J'ai réussi à m'allier de manière confortable avec mes voisins d'à coté et je suis en train de grignoter toute la bordure nord. 

Par contre j'ai de gros soucis de déplacements. Ma région s'étend un peu en forme de croissants, du coup pour naviguer d'un bout à l'autre, mes forces armées mettent milles ans pour tout traverser. Et le problème c'est qu'avec mon voisin qui relie mes deux bouts de croissants, on vient d'entrer en guerre avec lui sans succès (paix blanche), j'ai maintenant une impossibilité de lui déclarer la guerre car on est en trêve. J'aimerais bien récupérer quelques systèmes pour pouvoir avoir un territoire rond. 

Autres questions, j'ai pu élevé ma limite de vaisseaux de 20 à 30, par contre je suis toujours limité par la taille de ma flotte à 20 vaisseaux max. Vous savez ce qui pourrait me permettre d'augmenter un peu cette limite? 

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## LetoII

> Je suis d'accord avec vous, ce jeu est un livre de science fiction. Et le plus gros problème, c'est quand tu te lance dedans, y a une sorte de trou de ver temporel qui fais que tu te retrouve en règle général avec 2 ou 3 heures qui ont disparues! 
> 
> Ma partie avec l'ONU se passe très très bien, la galaxie commence à ressembler à une sorte de patchworks de races diverses et variées. J'ai réussi à m'allier de manière confortable avec mes voisins d'à coté et je suis en train de grignoter toute la bordure nord. 
> 
> Par contre j'ai de gros soucis de déplacements. Ma région s'étend un peu en forme de croissants, du coup pour naviguer d'un bout à l'autre, mes forces armées mettent milles ans pour tout traverser. Et le problème c'est qu'avec mon voisin qui relie mes deux bouts de croissants, on vient d'entrer en guerre avec lui sans succès (paix blanche), j'ai maintenant une impossibilité de lui déclarer la guerre car on est en trêve. J'aimerais bien récupérer quelques systèmes pour pouvoir avoir un territoire rond. 
> 
> Autres questions, j'ai pu élevé ma limite de vaisseaux de 20 à 30, par contre je suis toujours limité par la taille de ma flotte à 20 vaisseaux max. Vous savez ce qui pourrait me permettre d'augmenter un peu cette limite? 
> 
> Merci d'avance


C'est deux types de recherche en société qui permettent d'augmenter la capacité de flotte ou les points de flotte. T'as aussi un petit bonus (10 j crois) en point de flotte à chaque fois que tu découvre un nouveau type de vaisseau (destroyer, croiseur...).

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 214 : Annonce de la mise à jour gratuite "Lem" et de la réorganisation en 2 équipes pour Stellaris : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1477655/

Ce qui est prévu pour la mise à jour "Lem" :



> *Buffing the Backlog:* We’re reviewing some old DLC to revitalize them with some new content. Humanoids Species Pack and Plantoids Species Packs will now feature some new gameplay features. By the way, did anyone say Necrophage Hive Minds?*Selectable Traditions Trees:* You will no longer be locked to the same 7 tradition trees, but you will instead have 7 slots that can be filled with a tradition tree of your choice. The number of tradition trees will be expanded, and previous tradition-tree swaps will be broken out into their own trees (Adaptability will no longer be a swap of Diplomacy for example). Some new tradition trees will also be added to existing DLCs.*Balance Pass:* We will be doing a balance pass on some existing gameplay systems and features.*And more..!:* Quality of life improvements, bug fixes, AI improvements...



Voici les genres de tâches qu'effectuera la deuxième équipe appelée “The Custodians” :



> Tweaking game balanceAdding new content to old DLCPolishing existing contentBug fixesPerformance improvementsAI improvementsMultiplayer stabilityUI and quality-of-life improvements

----------


## Garrluk

> Selectable Traditions Trees: You will no longer be locked to the same 7 tradition trees, but you will instead have 7 slots that can be filled with a tradition tree of your choice. The number of tradition trees will be expanded, and previous tradition-tree swaps will be broken out into their own trees (Adaptability will no longer be a swap of Diplomacy for example). Some new tradition trees will also be added to existing DLCs.


Très très bien ça, le système qu'on a aujourd'hui est vraiment décevant à te "forcer" à tout prendre.

----------


## Nols

> C'est deux types de recherche en société qui permettent d'augmenter la capacité de flotte ou les points de flotte. T'as aussi un petit bonus (10 j crois) en point de flotte à chaque fois que tu découvre un nouveau type de vaisseau (destroyer, croiseur...).


Oui c'est ça. 
La limite de vaisseau par flotte ne peut pas être dépassée, alors que la capacité totale de vaisseaux peut être franchie au prix d'un entretien plus élevé.  C'est bon à savoir quand sa survie est en jeu

----------


## Aza

Très prometteur ce dev log, le fait d'avoir une équipe qui bosse à temps plein sur une maj gratos tous les 3 mois fait penser à path if exile et c'est très très bien. Le rework des tradi super cool aussi. 
Et j'ai bien lu ou (j'ai pas un anglais génial) ils vont rajouter des trucs aux dlc cosmétiques déjà existants ?
Bref supers nouvelles tout ça

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Et j'ai bien lu ou (j'ai pas un anglais génial) ils vont rajouter des trucs aux dlc cosmétiques déjà existants ?


J'ai compris la même chose. Des petites particularités, un peu comme pour les Necroïdes et les Lithoïdes à priori.

----------


## zebulon

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu de nombreux avis négatifs concernant la refonte du système d'évolution des populations ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?
De plus, avec tous ces ajouts, le jeu parvient-il à rester cohérent ? (je me pose la même question pour civ VI versus civ IV par exemple)

Bien à vous,
zebulon

----------


## bobmachine

C'est très frustrant vers la fin de partie. Totalement inutile de coloniser une nouvelle planète arrivé à un certain point. Reste voler les pop voisines, conquérir, le marché aux esclaves quand les ia achetent pas instantanément ceux qui pop. Pas top pour les gentils pacifistes.

----------


## Aza

> J'ai compris la même chose. Des petites particularités, un peu comme pour les Necroïdes et les Lithoïdes à priori.


Oui, en fait ça parle même de "new gameplay features", donc ça peut-être cool ^^

----------


## vv221

> J'ai lu de nombreux avis négatifs concernant la refonte du système d'évolution des populations ?


Franchement, je n’ai pas l’impression que ça râle plus qu’à chaque mise-à-jour majeure d’un système quelconque de Stellaris  ::ninja:: 

Dans tous les cas cette refonte est réglable avant de lancer la partie, jusqu’au point je crois de pouvoir totalement revenir à la courbe de croissance précédente.

----------


## Aza

pour ceux qui débutent, à mettre en fp p-ê ?

----------


## Croustimiel

Pour ma part, celle ci m'a beaucoup aidé (en anglais) :

----------


## Molina

> Franchement, je n’ai pas l’impression que ça râle plus qu’à chaque mise-à-jour majeure d’un système quelconque de Stellaris 
> 
> Dans tous les cas cette refonte est réglable avant de lancer la partie, jusqu’au point je crois de pouvoir totalement revenir à la courbe de croissance précédente.


Ah mince. C'est rétrocompatible avec une save ou faut recommencer ? (J'attendais que ça soit patché puisque même Paradox a conclus que c'était peut être une bêtise).

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Vous jouez sur quelle taille de galaxie ?

Je joue systématiquement avec la taille minimale pour avoir moins de planètes à micro mais je me demande si je passe à côté de quelque chose du coup.

----------


## Aza

Bon, j'ai du abandonner ma game.



Spoiler Alert! 


J'étais donc partit sur une IA robotique, le fait de pas avoir besoin de bien de conso' + que les pops sont immortelles est un avantage certains et un confort. Je suis arrivé à 400 de pop assez vite, le fait d'avoir 100% d'habitabilité quasiment partout aide aussi. 

Je commençait à être super bon en recherche et avoir une économie solide, bref je me pensais vraiment bien dans la game.

Puis j'ai décidé de rechercher comment fonctionne les porte L, une sorte de Stargate que j'avais dans un de mes système. La recherche terminée, par curiosité j'ouvre la Stargate.... J'aurais mieux fait de me coincer le doigt dans une porte !

Par vague régulière, des vaisseaux à 35k de puissance ont commencé à sortir de cette porte et à défoncer mes bases alentours. J'ai fait une demande au Conseil Intergalactique de traiter ce problème au plus vite mais ça a était trop long à voter.

Aussi, mon voisin à décider de me déclarer la guerre, j'étais prit en sandwich  ::'(: 



Bref, j'ai relancé une game en random là, suis tombé sur une espèce qui aime les mondes aquatiques, j'aimerais arriver à terminer une game un jour ahaha

J'ai acheté les 3 DLC cosmétiques aussi, ça y est j'ai tous les DLC :D Full accro' le gars !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

N'hésitez pas à user et abuser de la balise "spoiler" du forum pour éviter de gâcher la surprise aux autres canards. Merci.

----------


## ouk

> Vous jouez sur quelle taille de galaxie ?
> 
> Je joue systématiquement avec la taille minimale pour avoir moins de planètes à micro mais je me demande si je passe à côté de quelque chose du coup.


Je me suis fait une partie pétée de mods avec 1250 étoiles dernièrement. Autant dire qu'à partir de 2300 c'était injouable, même sur un amd 3600  ::cry::  Tout dépends de ta machine : si tu as un PC qui tient la route, tu peux mettre une galaxie plus vaste en sachant qu'à partir du moment où tu découvres les technos qui permettent d'améliorer les radars (voir si tu construit la mégastructure qui permet de voir toute la galaxie) le jeu ralentit. Pour la micro essaye le mod d'interface Tiny Outliner, ça améliore beaucoup l'interface et notamment le menu de droite qui te permet de mieux gérer les besoins micro de tes planètes.

Edit : Celui là : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1628912584 + https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1610578060 + https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1623423360

----------


## Aza

Dans une vidéo YT j'ai vu un gars conseiller quand on crée une partie de mettre l'option "développent nécessaire" sur 0, vous avez une idée pourquoi ?

Les nouvelles voix des conseillers et les news musiques des DLC cosmétiques que j'ai prit sont juste  ::love::

----------


## vv221

> Ah mince. C'est rétrocompatible avec une save ou faut recommencer ? (J'attendais que ça soit patché puisque même Paradox a conclus que c'était peut être une bêtise).


Tu ne peux choisir les réglages de la courbe de croissance de la population qu’au moment du lancement de la partie, à ma connaissance ça ne se change pas en cours de partie. À moins que ce soit faisable via des commandes console, mais je ne les connais pas.

---




> Vous jouez sur quelle taille de galaxie ?


Ici je joue sur des galaxies à 1 000 étoiles, mais avec la densité des _hyperlanes_ et le nombre de planètes habitables réglés à ×0,5. Ça force à explorer pas mal pour trouver de nouvelles planètes habitables.

----------


## Praetor

1000 étoiles aussi. Pour l’instant mon 8086 tient la charge.

----------


## Volcano

> Dans une vidéo YT j'ai vu un gars conseiller quand on crée une partie de mettre l'option "développent nécessaire" sur 0, vous avez une idée pourquoi ?


Passe le pointeur de la souris sur chaque option de création de partie, ça te montrera en quoi elle consiste.  :;):  En l'occurrence cela influe sur le temps de développement des pops : plus cette valeur est haute et plus les pops mettent de temps à se développer. Donc s'il met cette grandeur à zéro c'est pour ne pas avoir de malus de durée de ce côté.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 215 : Un peu plus de détails sur les ajouts de features pour les anciens DLC cosmetiques puis un peu d'équilibrage : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tions.1478888/




> We mentioned that we would be adding gameplay to the Humanoids Species Pack and the Plantoids Species Pack, and although I won’t talk about the exact details yet, I do want to talk a little about how we approached it, and the themes we chose.
> 
> Plantoids was a bit easier, because there are some obvious fantasies. Going around the themes of growth and plants we’re adding some new traits, civics and origin. We felt like it made sense to open up these gameplay additions to both Plantoid portraits as well as for Fungoids.
> 
> Humanoids was a bit trickier, because there are no direct fantasies that apply to them in general, so we instead chose to focus on fantasies that align with things like dwarves, elves, orcs or humans. The Civic we showcased last week was an example of how we made something inspired by a traditionally dwarven fantasy.
> 
> Let us know about any ideas or thoughts you have regarding those 
> 
> We will be talking more about these in much greater detail later, but that may possibly be in August.

----------


## Volcano

Dans le genre "Stellaris est un roman de SF interactif qui n'en finit pas de nous surprendre", j'en ai une bien bonne. Je me suis créé il y a quelques jours une espèce personnalisée, des arthropoïdes purificateurs fanatiques originaires d'une planète tropicale devenue monde mort après une guerre nucléaire. Et avec le trait Répugnants, parce que tant qu'à se créer des méchants, autant y aller à fond !  ::ninja:: 



Je lance une partie dans une grande galaxie spirale à 4 bras, et après avoir rencontré mes deux premiers voisins, qu'est-ce que je vois apparaître subitement dans un système déjà exploré où il n'y avait pas de planète colonisable ? L'empire Prikkiki-Ti !  ::O:  Un empire PNJ de purificateurs fanatiques qui peut se manifester après le début d'une partie si certaines conditions sont remplies.

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/E...Unique_empires

Et ils se sont développés super vite ! (bouh, la triche !  ::trollface:: ) Genre dès le départ leur planète avait 50 pops dessus et au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes, après avoir déjà construit 3 flottes ils ont aussitôt déclaré la guerre à l'un de mes voisins, présent sur le bras galactique d'à côté. Je parviens quand même à limiter leur expansion dans mon bras et je me prépare à les attaquer en construisant un max de corvettes et en recrutant des armées d'assaut tandis qu'ils améliorent déjà la station de leur système de départ au niveau de Redoute Stellaire.  ::o: 

Peu de temps après un clan de maraudeurs est dévoilé et encore quelques minutes plus tard ces maraudeurs m'annoncent qu'on les a payés pour me faire pew-pew sur le coin de la figure et me proposent de leur vers un tribut pour y échapper. Ni une, ni deux, je casque ! Il faut dire que la flotte des maraudeurs en approche dépassait les 2500 de puissance avec deux croiseurs, des destroyers et des corvettes alors que de mon côté je n'avais que des corvettes et je dépassais à peine les 1500 au total.  ::P:  La flotte des maraudeurs passe en neutre à mon égard et continue son approche, passant dans mes systèmes sans me tirer dessus, puis ils se dirigent vers le système de départ des Prikkiki-Ti et leur font pew-pew sur le coin de la figure !  ::w00t::  Tout en voyant la Redoute Stellaire des Prikkiki-Ti se faire rouler dessus (1500 contre 2500) et leu reste de leurs flottes se faire tailler en pièces, je décide de profiter de l'occasion ! Je déclare la guerre aux Prikkiki-Ti et j'envoie aussitôt mes propres flottes prendre possession du terrain tandis que j'ordonne à mes 15 armées d'assaut de se poser sur la planète, qui est en train de se faire bombarder par les maraudeurs.

Avec à peine 5-6 armées défensives dessus je la conquiers sans effort tandis que les maraudeurs repartent, et c'est la fin des Prikkiki-Ti.

Voilà la planète après la conquête et alors qu'il ne reste plus que quelques pops Prikkiki-Ti à purger dessus, les "indésirables".  ::ninja:: 



C'est rare que je me sois autant marré en jouant à Stellaris !  ::P:

----------


## Aza

ahaha excellent :D ce jeu est un roman de SF, différent à chaque partie, clairement <3

----------


## florent28

J'ai lancé une partie en mode Zerg, Hive mind affamé, c'est assez rafraichissant de ne pas faire de diplomatie en fin de compte !  :^_^:

----------


## Volcano

> ahaha excellent :D ce jeu est un roman de SF, différent à chaque partie, clairement <3


Par contre peu de temps après ça j'ai dû abandonner la partie car presque aussitôt après la défaite des Prikkiki-Ti mes deux proches voisins m'ont déclaré la guerre simultanément. Si l'un d'eux était gérable car de puissance équivalente à la mienne, l'autre était déjà supérieur.  ::sad::  C'était un peu trop pour moi à ce stade de développement.  ::P: 




> J'ai lancé une partie en mode Zerg, Hive mind affamé, c'est assez rafraichissant de ne pas faire de diplomatie en fin de compte !


Par contre il faut faire de l'espionnage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

<3

on dirait pas un peu le thème batman à un moment ?

----------


## ouk

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ow-TF9fptkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ow-TF9fptk
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> on dirait pas un peu le thème batman à un moment ?


Ou celui de Crusader Kings en mode electro.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 216 : Modifications sur les Nécroïds : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1479851/

----------


## Aza

C'est dur la gestion des Pops j'ai pas tout compris. En plus, j'avais fais un truc pour former des esclaves, du coup j'en ai au taquet, y'en a plein au chômage. 

J'essaie de les ré-implanter mais je trouve pas forcement leur domaine. Si j'envoi un ouvrier, il peut se transformer en Spécialiste ?

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Les esclaves ne peuvent pas occuper tous les emplois. Cela dépend de leurs droits (type d’asservissement): avec celui par défaut, ils ne seront jamais spécialistes. Par contre, pour les pops libres, oui le changement ce fait sans délais contrairement au déclassement. Tu peux très bien aller chercher un administratif sur une de tes planètes pour qu'il deviennent marchand sur une planète nouvelle conquise pleine d'esclave (qui ne peuvent donc eux même accéder au job).

----------


## Aza

Ok merci

----------


## Aza

Bon j'abandonne c'est trop la m*erde dans mon empire. J'ai du foirer quelque part. 2450 environs, pas loin d'la fin.

J'attaque une nouvelle partie avec les Necroides cette fois ^^

----------


## Nicolus

Bonjour, 

j'ai acheté le jeu à vile prix ( soldes steam)  et je me demandais quels sont selon vous les extensions à prendre sachant qu'elles sont soldées aussi?

De mémoire à sa sortie le jeu était jugé "Bon mais coup de mou au millieu ou la fin"  Cela a t il été corrigé justement?

300 pages de topic c'est un peu long à parcourir ( j'en suis arrivé à la page 60 quand même, la hype y était sympathique) pour y trouver les réponses!

----------


## Husc

> Bonjour, 
> 
> j'ai acheté le jeu à vile prix ( soldes steam)  et je me demandais quels sont selon vous les extensions à prendre sachant qu'elles sont soldées aussi?
> 
> De mémoire à sa sortie le jeu était jugé "Bon mais coup de mou au millieu ou la fin"  Cela a t il été corrigé justement?
> 
> 300 pages de topic c'est un peu long à parcourir ( j'en suis arrivé à la page 60 quand même, la hype y était sympathique) pour y trouver les réponses!


Je vais me citer mais perso j'ai fais ça lors des derniers soldes Paradox. 




> UtopiaMegaCorpFederationsSynthetic Dawn Story PackDistant Stars Story PackLeviathans Story PackAncient Relics Story Pack

----------


## Nicolus

> Je vais me citer mais perso j'ai fais ça lors des derniers soldes Paradox.


Merci!

----------


## Nicolus

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je ne suis pas à l'ecoute des autres joueurs sur les questions que j'ai posé!

Mid-End game le fameux mou est résolu?

----------


## Kirbs

Je trouve qu'après la phase d'exploration il y a toujours un peu un creux si on ne veut pas jouer belliciste. 
Une fois les anomalies et les sites archéologiques terminés dans sa zone, il ne se passe plus grand chose si on ne veut pas partir en guerre. Aprés je passe peut être à coté de quelque chose mais c'est le ressenti que j'ai eu de ma dernière game. (Avec tous les DLC sauf Nemesis)

----------


## Aza

Bah, alors j'suis pas encore un pro' j'ai que 3 games à mon actif et j'en ai fini aucune mais, il me semble qu'il y a quand même pas mal de taff après la phases d'explo'.

On peut soit essayer de s'étendre avec des conquêtes de territoire. 
Soit essayer de gérer au mieux son Empire sans s'étendre, c'est parfois assez dur avec la gestion des pops etc... 
Soit se défendre des attaques des Marauders, des voisins belliqueux etc... 
Gérer la crise de fin de partie en s'alliant avec les autres Empires ou pas. 
Devenir la crise. 
Foutre le bordel chez les voisins avec les Espions. 
j'oublie surement des trucs, perso' je trouve qu'il y a de quoi faire. Après, c'est sur que la conquête par la guerre reste le truc principal certainement 

Si ce que vous kiffez le plus c'est l'explo', les sites archéo' et tout, y'a des mods qui en rajoutent plein, il me semble.

Après Stellaris, corrigez moi si je me trompe, est un jeu qui raconte une histoire, une nouvelle série/roman de SF à chaque partie, avec de la stratégie, plus qu'un jeu de gestion. Un peu comme CK3 mais dans un univers SF. Si votre but c'est de faire de la macro/micro gestion sans lire de texte, vaut mieux jouer à Age of empire ou Starcraft, ils ne sont pas du tout dans la même catégorie.

D'ailleurs, je me pose la question, ceux qui ont tous les jeux Paradox, Heatrts of Iron et Europa Universalis sont comme ça eux aussi ? Des jeux qui racontent des histoires, presque des RPG/Stratégie plus que des jeux de gestion ? Ou la part de macro/micro est plus importante ?

----------


## Kirbs

Oui mais justement, il y a un certain nombre d'arcs narratif qui sont proposés via le jeu en début de game avec les anomalies et les sites archéologiques, et ca s'épuise un peu par la suite.

Pour le coup j'ai moins cette sensation dans CK mais c'est probablement parce que je trouve plus facile de s'identifier à un personnage au niveau RP.

Paradoxalement ( ::ninja::  ), Endless Space 2 avec ses vrai différences de gameplay entre les différentes races me procure plus d'immersion malgré un jeu beaucoup plus cadré. J'imagine que ça dépend des joueurs et que certains arrivent mieux à jouer RP dans un univers sandbox qui permet de s'imaginer plein de choses, moi j'ai besoin d'avoir une narration un peu plus guidée.

----------


## t4rget

> j'oublie surement des trucs, perso' je trouve qu'il y a de quoi faire. Après, c'est sur que la conquête par la guerre reste le truc principal certainement


Beaucoup moins qu'au début du titre.

Tu es beaucoup moins obligé guerroyer tout le temps pour avoir quelque chose à faire.  L'espionnage et la diplomatie par le Conseil galactique ont bien rempli l'espace. Tu peux te concentrer sur un petit empire très technologique ou t'étendre pacifiquement tout en trouvant de quoi faire en terme d'espionnage et de diplomatie pour faire passer ou contrer des résolutions. Ca occupe pas mal. Ce manque c'est un système de crises internes aux empires (genre le gouverneur de tel secteur décide de faire sécession et de créer son empire personnel, ou une révolution ou une crise économique etc... ) de manière à pouvoir avoir un jeu plus centré sur la gestion de l'empire.

----------


## Aza

Le gameplay asymétrique dans Stellaris, avec le Game Director en feat.

----------


## Volcano

> Beaucoup moins qu'au début du titre.
> 
> Tu es beaucoup moins obligé guerroyer tout le temps pour avoir quelque chose à faire.  L'espionnage et la diplomatie par le Conseil galactique ont bien rempli l'espace. Tu peux te concentrer sur un petit empire très technologique ou t'étendre pacifiquement tout en trouvant de quoi faire en terme d'espionnage et de diplomatie pour faire passer ou contrer des résolutions. Ca occupe pas mal. Ce manque c'est un système de crises internes aux empires (genre le gouverneur de tel secteur décide de faire sécession et de créer son empire personnel, ou une révolution ou une crise économique etc... ) de manière à pouvoir avoir un jeu plus centré sur la gestion de l'empire.


Si tu joues un empire de purificateurs fanatiques tu seras régulièrement en guerre.  ::ninja::  Par contre il faut faire gaffe en début de partie aux options de dialogue que tu choisis pour répondre à un nouveau contact après la fin d'une procédure de premier contact.

La première option te fait dire "Restez chez vous" et applique à l'empire auquel tu adresses cette réponse un malus en espionnage. La deuxième option te fait dire "On va vous poutrer la gueule" et te donne un bonus en espionnage vis-à-vis de cet empire, mais en même temps l'empire en question se préparera aussitôt à te faire la guerre et te la déclarera assez vite. Tandis qu'avec la première option de dialogue tu auras plus de temps devant toi pour te préparer à la guerre.  :;):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 217 : Retours sur la team "The Custodians" et résumé d'une session de Questions/Réponses : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...cript.1481456/

PS : Les équipes partent en grandes vacances d'été, on ne devrait plus trop avoir de journaux de développement d'ici la rentrée.

----------


## t4rget

> Si tu joues un empire de purificateurs fanatiques tu seras régulièrement en guerre.


Tu n'es jamais en guerre. Tu purges.   ::):

----------


## Aza

la beauté

----------


## jilbi

Verifiez vos mail, y'a de grosses promos sur GOG pour les DLC (j'ai eu tous ceux qui me manquaient à -75%)

----------


## Aza

> Verifiez vos mail, y'a de grosses promos sur GOG pour les DLC (j'ai eu tous ceux qui me manquaient à -75%)


j'ai déjà tout  :B): 

mais merci pour les autres :D

----------


## Aza

En fait je ne lance le jeu qu'environs une fois semaine, mais heureusement car à chaque fois j'me fais des sessions de 6 heures  :tired:  Hier couché 1h bordel  :tired: 

Je pense gérer vraiment bien le early game, l'expansions, le développement, la gestion des bases, des ressources, des tech'... 

Par contre je suis encore nul en mid game quand il faut commencer à conquérir. Genre même les Empire qui pourtant ont bien moins d'armés que moi, je galère, je ne comprends pas bien la gestion des armées et ou les envoyer. 

Ou encore, hier, je décide d'attaquer les Pri Pri qui arretent pas de m'insulter, sauf que j'avais pas vu que la plupart de leur Empire était inaccessible car il fallait passer par un autre Empire, dont les frontières m'étaient fermées --'

Là dans ma game je me suis BEAUCOUP étendu en early, j'ai un Empire vraiment grand, très étendu. Du coup j'ai essayé de mettre des Base Stellaire très puissante à chaque frontières rapidement, j'éspère que ça suffira, parceque pour faire d'un bout à l'autre de mon Empire avec mon Armée, il me faut des mois.

----------


## Ubuu

> pour faire d'un bout à l'autre de mon Empire avec mon Armée, il me faut des mois.


Ce n'est pas grave, laisse les venir sur ton territoire, au moins tu les vois, tu connais leur force et tu peux les attaquer au bon moment.
Les bases stellaires c'est bien pour les ralentir, mais ça ne va pas les arrêter

----------


## Nols

Contre l'ordi, posséder une flotte puissante (ou plutôt un score de puissance militaire) peut suffire à empêcher une attaque, même avec un empire très étendu et impossible à défendre.
Contre d'autres joueurs, en revanche, ça risque de moins bien se passer   :;):

----------


## Aza

Jamais joué en PvP encore

----------


## Clad

Lu dans google news: Stellaris dégage 4 milliards d'euros de benefice sur le trimestre.

Me suis dit, putain la vache, Paradox ça marche bien leur petit business, il y a eu quoi, un giga DLC qui a relancé l'intérêt du jeu ?

Bah non, c'est le nouveau nom de Peugot, Stellantis...

----------


## Aza

Il l'aurait mérité :D

----------


## Nols

lol Mon jeux vidéo est coté en bourse
L'empire Stellantis et ses provinces Peugeot Fiat, Jeep, Maserati....

----------


## tompalmer

4 Milliards de bénef' pour un jeu ... Je pense que Paradox pourrait racheter un gros là  ::P:

----------


## Aza

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...LSLVNyuf-NyquM

new DD

----------


## Nykhola

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ow-TF9fptkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ow-TF9fptk
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> on dirait pas un peu le thème batman à un moment ?





> Ou celui de Crusader Kings en mode electro.


Reprise de Creation & Beyond, de la BO de base. C'est pas la première fois d'ailleurs que le thème est repris.
Et si ça fait penser à Crusader, c'est qu'on retrouve le même compositeur derrière : Andreas Waldetoft, le compositeur des grosses prod Paradox.

----------


## Aza

J'ai rage quit une partie. Première fois que ça me le fait en 3 mois de jeu et quelques centaines d'heures.

J'étais trop bien dans la game, 2350 environs donc mid game. J'avais tout bien fait depuis le début, bien géré les prikitis, économiquement / technologiquement j'étais trop bien.

Pis je décide de défourailler mon voisin qui m'aime pas et moi non plus, et qui a une armée inférieure à la mienne selon les estimations. 

En fait il avait un pote méga balère, ils m'ont défoncé, pris la moitié de mon Empire, mes plus grosses stations et tout. Trop deg', instant alt + f4, je pense faire une pause du jeu un moment.

J'arrive pas du tout à gérer les guerres, doit y avoir des trucs que je comprends pas. Genre gérer les armées au sol, en l'air, les stations... j'me fais tout le temps défoncer. Ca me dit que j'ai une plus grande armée qu'un autre Empire, et pourtant lorsque je l'attaque entre les stations et les armées et le sol, j'me fais défoncer.

----------


## vv221

> En fait il avait un pote méga balère, ils m'ont défoncé, pris la moitié de mon Empire, mes plus grosses stations et tout. Trop deg', instant alt + f4, je pense faire une pause du jeu un moment.


Quand je pense que mes meilleurs souvenirs de parties de Stellaris sont sur des défaites  ::ninja:: 

Ma première partie avec une _Devouring Swarm_ en particulier, qui avait fait de tels ravages que l’intégralité de la galaxie s’était consolidée en deux alliances… Alliances qui ont déclaré en même temps la guerre à mon empire, qui s’est donc retrouvé à tenir tête à toute la galaxie (hors _Fallen Empires_).

C’était il y a un peu moins de deux ans donc Nemesis n’était pas encore là, mais j’ai tout à fait eu l’impression de jouer la crise de fin de partie !

Et quand finalement les deux alliances ont mis en fuite ma dernière flotte, j’ai compris que c’en était fini pour moi, que cette galaxie venait de se libérer de la menace que je faisais peser dessus…

C’était peut-être une techniquement une défaite, mais je me suis bien plus amusé que quand je réussis à rouler sur tous mes adversaires du début à la fin  :;):

----------


## Kahanha

Je me tâte à prendre la dernière extension, est-ce que ça rajoute une vraie plus value en terme d'immersion rp ou est-ce qu'il s'agit surtout de nouvelles mécaniques centrées sur le gameplay ?

----------


## Stelteck

Personnellement, j'aime bien ce jeux, mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à calibrer correctement le niveau de difficulté. Il y a trop d'options. (Sans compter les trucs adaptatifs).

Vous utilisez quoi ?

----------


## vv221

Sur la question des réglages, j’ai partagé mes réglages favoris sur le forum de Paradox : Fave Galaxy Settings.

Plus spécifiquement pour la difficulté, je teste mes nouveaux empires ou les mises-à-jour changeant beaucoup le fonctionnement du jeu avec le réglage _Commodore_, et je joue les empires que je maîtrise mieux dans les modes _Admiral_ ou _Grand Admiral_.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 219 : Les traditions sélectionnables (+ quelques nouvelles traditions) : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...tions.1485675/

----------


## Wells83

Il existe une VF, autant donné le lien : https://stellarisupdateblog.wordpress.com/

----------


## Aza

Ils vont garder ce système ou à la fin en tous les cas on a toute les tradi ? Devoir faire un choix et ne pas pouvoir tout avoir serait mieux Imo

----------


## Arthropode

Oui, tiré justement du DD : 





Avec seulement 3 nouveaux arbres (dont 2 débloqués par Nemesis)

----------


## Aza

Très bonne nouvelle ça !

----------


## Imrryran

Ça ouvre surtout beaucoup de possibilités pour des mods.

----------


## Aza

Bon je replonge, nouvelle partie : Plantoides, j'ai crée une sorte de peuple plantes carnivores supers intelligentes qui vénèrent un Arbre Dieu : Aza  :B):

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Bon je replonge, nouvelle partie : Plantoides, j'ai crée une sorte de peuple plantes carnivores supers intelligentes qui vénèrent un Arbre Dieu : Aza


C'est un poil dommage de jouer les plantoides maintenant sachant qu'au prochain patch ils auront des mécaniques propres.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 220 : Nouveautés du pack Humanoïdes : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-pack.1487837/

----------


## vv221

> C'est un poil dommage de jouer les plantoides maintenant sachant qu'au prochain patch ils auront des mécaniques propres.


Partant de là, vu la manière dont Stellaris est continuellement mis à jour c’est un coup à ne jamais lancer de partie  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Surtout qu'après les gens commenceront à se plaindre que le jeu est devenu une usine a gaz et qu'il attendront le Stellaris 2  ::P:

----------


## Imrryran

Il y a des mods de référence pour Stellaris ? Qui améliore substantiellement le jeu ? Ou qui amènent un nouvel univers ?

----------


## Aza

Y'a un moyen de savoir si 2 Empires sont potes, pour éviter de me faire défoncer par 2 ou 3 Empires quand je déclare une guerre ?

----------


## Imrryran

> Y'a un moyen de savoir si 2 Empires sont potes, pour éviter de me faire défoncer par 2 ou 3 Empires quand je déclare une guerre ?


Dans la fenêtre de discussion avec un empire tu peux voir ses traités et alliances, également dans l'écran avec la liste des empires. Tu ne vois pas la valeur des relations mais les traités et rivalités suffisent en pratique.

----------


## Aza

ok thx !

----------


## Aza

Bon ça y est, je crois que j'ai enfin compris comment faire les guerres, en fait faut faire suivre son vaisseau de troupes au sol, pour pouvoir envahir les planètes habitées. Du coup j'ai défoncé mon voisin :D

Mais now je me retrouve avec un Empire énorme, dont 4 planètes conquises qui sont vraiment pas contentes, les pops sur place font les rebelles, comment je peux faire, y'a un système de "purge" il me semble ?

----------


## Aza

edith : ok donc je crois que j'ai trouvé lé solution, je les vends tous au marché aux esclaves :D

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> edith : ok donc je crois que j'ai trouvé lé solution, je les vends tous au marché aux esclaves :D


Monstre !  ::O:

----------


## booh

> Il y a des mods de référence pour Stellaris ? Qui améliore substantiellement le jeu ? Ou qui amènent un nouvel univers ?


Après quelques parties non moddées, je lance systématiquement avec la liste de mods suivants, avec la contrainte de passer mon jeu en anglais (pas trouvé les mods en français) :
 - Dynamic political events
 - expanded events
 - More events mod
 - Ethics and civics classic 3.0
 - Expanded gestalt : forgotten queen
 - Expanded stellaris ascenscion perk
 - Expanded Stellaris tradition
 - Gigastructural engineering & more
 - Gods & gardians
 - Guilli's planet modifiers and features
 - Origins extended
 - Planetary diversity
 - Precursor story pack
 - Storypack : the nyblax and the collector
 - Tiny outliner v2
 - Trait diversity
 - Trait diversity : trait points traits
 - UI Overhaul dynamic
 - UI Overhaul dynamic + Tiny outliner v2

Je ne sais pas si c'est la référence, mais ils font parti des plus installés d'après le workshop stellaris sur steam.
Pour la plupart, les noms parlent d'eux même.
Et personnellement, j'en suis très content.

J'avais essayé la conversion totale dans l'univers de Star Trek qui a l'air d'être très bien faite, mais j'ai abandonné, je ne connais pas assez star trek pour apprécier.

----------


## Imrryran

Merci :-) 

En fait ce sont beaucoup de mods qui ajoutent de nouvelles séquences d'événements ?

Ça permet de varier le contenu rencontré en jeu je suppose ? Ça implique de figer la version installée ?

----------


## Aza

omg la dose de mod  ::o:  dommage que ce soit en anglais :s

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Monstre !


J'avoue même moi j'me choque  ::o:

----------


## Esprit

> Merci :-) 
> 
> En fait ce sont beaucoup de mods qui ajoutent de nouvelles séquences d'événements ?
> 
> Ça permet de varier le contenu rencontré en jeu je suppose ? Ça implique de figer la version installée ?



Je vais te répondre avec mes souvenirs à chaud :

- UI Overhaul dynamic
- Tiny outliner v2
- UI Overhaul dynamic + Tiny outliner v2

Ceci c'est les mods d'interfaces, ils sont vitaux à mon sens surtout si on a une haute résolution.

- Guilli's planet modifiers and features

Ceci est un mod qui devrait être dans le jeu de base, il rajoute énormément de curiosités planétaires (mais aussi les habitats, les ringworlds), des secrets, des nouvelles reliques, des évents (de colonisation entre autre mais aussi anomalies)
S'il doit restait qu'un mod, je dirais lui. La galaxie est plus rp et cohérente avec les modifiers, et on s'intéresse mieux à des planètes qui d'abord ne paient pas de mine.

- Dynamic political events
- expanded events
- More events mod
- Precursor story pack
- Storypack : the nyblax and the collector

Ceux-là, leurs noms parlent d'eux-même. J'adore le dynamic political events  mais les autres sont aussi géniaux.

- Origins extended
Je le connais pas mais le nom parle de lui-même.

- Trait diversity
- Trait diversity : trait points traits

Plus de traits, il est très cool aussi, surtout quand on se lance dans la génétique.

- Expanded stellaris ascenscion perk
- Expanded Stellaris tradition

Un des mods très utiles pour éviter la monotonie des traditions et des perks, il y en a énormément, et on peut pas tout choisir (surtout si on a une date de fin) 

- Gigastructural engineering & more

Je l'adore, dans mon top 5 assurément, vu que je suis un gros fana des mégastructures, j'en laisse la surprise mais je le recommande. Y a même des origins liées à ces mégastructures mais elles ne sont pas très équilibrées, évidemment  ::P:  

- Gods & gardians

Cela concerne les primitifs, il est complet et donne plus d’intérêt aux primitifs à part le classique esclavage/futurs bizuts purgés avec tendresse 

- Ethics and civics classic 3.0

Un mod qui mérite aussi de l'attention, plus de choix rp pour l'empire au niveau des éthiques, des civics. Je le recommande aussi.

- Expanded gestalt : forgotten queen

Je suppose que c'est une origine ou des civics, c'est le deuxième mod que je connais pas dans la liste.

A part les deux mods que je connais point, l'avantage de la liste donnée par Booh, c'est qu'ils sont mis systématiquement à jour vu que ce sont les plus populaires ou demandés.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je recommande aussi celui-là pour améliorer les leaders : Merged Leader Levels
Et bien sûr le fameux Planetary Diversity et ses mini-extensions qui permet d'avoir plus de planètes différentes.
Voir faire un tour sur Real Space  ::):

----------


## booh

Expanded gestalt : forgotten queen => mod qui ajoute un peu de tout (atout, origine, batiments etc ...) pour les consciences collectives.

Faut que je m'installe Merged Leader Levels et Real Space pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## vv221

> Monstre !


Roh, tout de suite, on juge…
Il ne fait que les vendre, ce n’est pas comme s’il les mangeait. Ou les utilisait comme source d’énergie. Ou les lobotomisait. Ou les transformait de force en cyborgs.

(ce jeu est riche en possibilités  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Volcano

> Mais now je me retrouve avec un Empire énorme, dont 4 planètes conquises qui sont vraiment pas contentes, les pops sur place font les rebelles, comment je peux faire, y'a un système de "purge" il me semble ?


La purge, il me semble que c'est seulement quand tu joues un empire avec l'éthique Purificateur fanatique.  ::siffle::

----------


## LetoII

> La purge, il me semble que c'est seulement quand tu joues un empire avec l'éthique Purificateur fanatique.


Non, suffit d'être xenophobe je crois.

----------


## vv221

Les conditions pour les purges sont un peu plus complexes que ça : Species rights - Citizenship - Undesirables.

Pour ce qui est des conditions permettant d’autoriser les purges : Policies - Purge.

----------


## Aza

ok je vais regarder ça merci

----------


## vv221

Pour un résumé rapide :
Les empires xénophiles n’ont accès à aucun type de purgeLa plupart des empires ont accès uniquement au type de purge _displacement_, qui génère des réfugiés sur d’autres planètesLes empires xénophobes ont accès à la plupart des types de purge

Les différents types de purges sont décrits ici : Species rights - Purge type

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 221 : Equilibrages et améliorations diverses : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/developer-diary/stellaris-dev-diary-221-balance-and-quality-of-life-improvements.1488586/

----------


## Aza

New DD 

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...fabvmTMs5eKXM8

Rien compris

----------


## nasheuh

J'ai vraiment testé mon premier 4X (plus de 10h quoi) avec Humankind et au final j'ai trouvé ça assez fade, notamment en terme de rejouabilité. Ca m'a surtout donné envie de jouer à d'autres et Stellaris m'a bien branché, d'autant plus qu'il est sur le gamepass ! C'est super beau et le côté science fiction se prête plus à mon sens à un jeu qu'une fausse histoire de l'humanité.

J'aime bien et ça donne envie de continuer mais je me demandais à quel point le jeu était limité sans DLC comme c'est souvent le cas avec Paradox. Est-ce qu'il y en a qui faudrait par exemple vraiment prendre pour améliorer l'expérience, ou alors du côté des mods est-ce qu'il y a des must have ?

----------


## zebulon

Bonjour Nasheuh,

Je me suis endormi en testant Humankind. J'ai Stellaris et tous ses modules (achetés en promo ou sur site de clef) et malgré sa complexité (apparente et réelle !), j'aime beaucoup (et je suis un piètre joueur, vraiment). L'ambiance est vraiment incroyable en terme d'immersion ; j'ai vraiment l'impression de vivre une aventure. De plus, les mécanismes s'appréhendent au fur et à mesure que l'on est confronté à une difficulté. Ainsi, sur ma partie en cours, j'avais une pénurie de biens commerciaux, et il m'a été facile de trouver les mécaniques me permettant d'augmenter leur production. De même, ma flotte spatiale était limitée en nombre et j'ai trouvé des solutions en navigant dans les menus ainsi que sur le wiki (https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Stellaris_Wiki).

Bien à toi,
zebulon

----------


## Aza

Aussi, si tu veux buy des dlc, tu peux les prendre ici: https://www.wingamestore.com/

C'est un revendeur agrée par Paradox, et bien moins cher que Steam.

En achetant tout, j'en ai eu pour 70e environs. Tout, même les trucs cosmétiques.

----------


## yaknic

> J'ai vraiment testé mon premier 4X (plus de 10h quoi) avec Humankind et au final j'ai trouvé ça assez fade, notamment en terme de rejouabilité. Ca m'a surtout donné envie de jouer à d'autres et Stellaris m'a bien branché, d'autant plus qu'il est sur le gamepass ! C'est super beau et le côté science fiction se prête plus à mon sens à un jeu qu'une fausse histoire de l'humanité.
> 
> J'aime bien et ça donne envie de continuer mais je me demandais à quel point le jeu était limité sans DLC comme c'est souvent le cas avec Paradox. Est-ce qu'il y en a qui faudrait par exemple vraiment prendre pour améliorer l'expérience, ou alors du côté des mods est-ce qu'il y a des must have ?


Le jeu de base est déjà très bien pour se faire la main et a beaucoup évolué. Du coup je suis plutôt favorable à cette politique de DLC qui n'oblige absolument pas leurs achats et au final améliore tout de même le jeu de base. Après il y a certains DLC qui sont conseillés notamment Utopia et certains DLC story pack qui rajoutent du contenu narratif (et ce ne sont pas les plus chers en plus).

----------


## nasheuh

Oui Zebulon, j'ai le même sentiment après quelques heures de jeu sur Stellaris. Ca confirme encore plus que Humankind est extrêmement linéaire et offre aucune diversité hormis cosmétique (j'ai essayé de relancer quelques parties et on refait exactement la même chose sur les villes...).

@yaknic c'est ce que j'espérais entendre parce que ça monte vite haut sinon ! Je vais donc continuer ma première partie tranquillement sur le vanilla pour poursuivre la découverte des mécaniques et on verra plus tars si je prends Utopia et d'autres pour une autre partie si ça me branche de relancer derrière (merci pour les conseils)

@aza merci pour le site, je connaissais pas

----------


## Wells83

Comparer un jeu qui est sortie il y a 15 jours à un jeu qui a plus de 5 ans, au moins 6 ou 7 DLC majeurs ça vous dérange pas ?

L'un est plus profond que l'autre ? Bah dit donc, vous êtes des champions d’enfonçage de portes ouvertes vous.

Les deux jeux ont leur potentiel, celui de stellaris étant bien évidement beaucoup plus mature. Laissons à Humankind le temps de faire ces preuves, il y a un potentiel évident.

----------


## Da-Soth

Oui enfin même si Stellaris est plus mature ça n'empêche pas qu'on se fait chier à Humankind et que sa rejouabilité est proche de 0.

C'est le danger de sortir un jeu en kit, on s'expose à ce genre de critique. Et Paradox en a mangé assez (Imperator) pour le savoir, maintenant c'est à Amplitude de l'apprendre.

----------


## Molina

> J'ai vraiment testé mon premier 4X (plus de 10h quoi) avec Humankind et au final j'ai trouvé ça assez fade, notamment en terme de rejouabilité. Ca m'a surtout donné envie de jouer à d'autres et Stellaris m'a bien branché, d'autant plus qu'il est sur le gamepass ! C'est super beau et le côté science fiction se prête plus à mon sens à un jeu qu'une fausse histoire de l'humanité.
> 
> J'aime bien et ça donne envie de continuer mais je me demandais à quel point le jeu était limité sans DLC comme c'est souvent le cas avec Paradox. Est-ce qu'il y en a qui faudrait par exemple vraiment prendre pour améliorer l'expérience, ou alors du côté des mods est-ce qu'il y a des must have ?


C'est difficile à dire. Je prends les DLC à leur sortie selon l'envie. Mais, à confirmer par les copains : Fais une partie vanilla pour découvrir ce que tu aimes ou pas. Si tu accroches au jeu et que tu as une idée un peu plus précise sur comment tu veux jouer, achète les DLC en rapport.
Les seuls DLC sympa à prendre dès le début sont les DLC "story".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comparer un jeu qui est sortie il y a 15 jours à un jeu qui a plus de 5 ans, au moins 6 ou 7 DLC majeurs ça vous dérange pas ?
> 
> L'un est plus profond que l'autre ? Bah dit donc, vous êtes des champions d’enfonçage de portes ouvertes vous.
> 
> Les deux jeux ont leur potentiel, celui de stellaris étant bien évidement beaucoup plus mature. Laissons à Humankind le temps de faire ces preuves, il y a un potentiel évident.


On répond à un individu. Et à part lui dire "attends 6 ans le temps qu'Humankind soit au niveau" , ben oui, aujourd'hui, Stellaris est peut être "mieux". 


Après, moi j'ai trouvé ça différent. J'ai essayé Humankind... et c'est un 4X... 4X où faut gagner à la fin. Stellaris, c'est plus un bac à sable où tu te racontes une histoire. Je sais pas si je suis seul, mais c'est vraiment pas le même type de jeu pour moi.

----------


## Aza

> mais c'est vraiment pas le même type de jeu pour moi.


Clairement pas, mais il est quand même 10000x mieux que humankind  ::ninja::

----------


## Kobixe

> J'aime bien et ça donne envie de continuer mais je me demandais à quel point le jeu était limité sans DLC comme c'est souvent le cas avec Paradox. Est-ce qu'il y en a qui faudrait par exemple vraiment prendre pour améliorer l'expérience, ou alors du côté des mods est-ce qu'il y a des must have ?


Le vanilla à la sortie était quand-même très sympa, même si je sais que c'est pas l'avis de tout le monde. Y'a eu plusieurs rework très massifs depuis, je pense que ce qui a peu changé c'est ces zones un peu vides dans le midgame quand t'as pas de DLC.  Utopia est un petit peu considéré comme un must-have tout de même. Pour le reste des DLC c'est à l'envie selon l'humeur de ton roleplay (je pense à Megacorp que j'adore perso, Federation est aussi très roleplay).

Comme dit Aza y'a plusieurs revendeurs de DLC agréé (Gamesbillet, wingamestore, fanatical) qui ont souvent de très grosses promos dessus.

Et oui Stellaris c'est pas un """vrai""" 4X, comme tous les Paradox, j'appelle plutôt ça un _générateur d'histoire qui autorise le min-maxing_.

----------


## Aza

Clairement, Stellaris c'est un nouveau roman de SF à chaque partie, plus qu'un jeu de stratégie ou gestion.

CK3 pareil, mais en roman Historique ^^

----------


## Jack Shepard

Mise a jour LEM pour le 14 septembre !

----------


## t4rget

> Clairement, Stellaris c'est un nouveau roman de SF à chaque partie, plus qu'un jeu de stratégie ou gestion.


Il y a même les chapitres sans intérêt, où il ne se passe rien, comme dans tout bon roman de SF  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Mise a jour LEM pour le 14 septembre !


Oui, et petit résumé de ce qu'elle contient pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi.


Et sinon, plus en détail en français ici : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...54491333817990

Enfin, le patch note complet ici : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1489290/

----------


## akeenoya

Salut les amis,

2-3 questions comme ça :
- J'ai un mal de chien à comprendre exactement le fonctionnement des routes commerciales... Il me faut 1 module commercial sur chaque base pour gagner 1 saut de portée, c'est ça ? Mais apparemment si on a 1 planète colonisée dans le système, on gagne une sorte de bonus en sauts, j'ai bon ?
- Est-il normal que, lorsque je construis une industrie sur une tuile libre d'une planète, j'ai au hasard soit des emplois d'artisan soit de métallurgiste, sans que l'on puisse choisir ?
- Sur une planète, je vois une race exotique qui créé des pops au lieu de ma race habituelle. Cette pop créée occuper a-t-elle un emploi normalement comme si c'était une pop de ma race ? Aurai-je des pénalités si cette race exotique prend +50% des pops de la planète ?

Merci !

----------


## Aza

> Oui, et petit résumé de ce qu'elle contient pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi.
> https://forumcontent.paradoxplaza.co...ures%20(1).png
> 
> Et sinon, plus en détail en français ici : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...54491333817990
> 
> Enfin, le patch note complet ici : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pdate.1489290/


vraiment pas mal, et gratuit !

----------


## Thelann

> Salut les amis,
> 
> 2-3 questions comme ça :
> - J'ai un mal de chien à comprendre exactement le fonctionnement des routes commerciales... Il me faut 1 module commercial sur chaque base pour gagner 1 saut de portée, c'est ça ? Mais apparemment si on a 1 planète colonisée dans le système, on gagne une sorte de bonus en sauts, j'ai bon ?
> - Est-il normal que, lorsque je construis une industrie sur une tuile libre d'une planète, j'ai au hasard soit des emplois d'artisan soit de métallurgiste, sans que l'on puisse choisir ?
> - Sur une planète, je vois une race exotique qui créé des pops au lieu de ma race habituelle. Cette pop créée occuper a-t-elle un emploi normalement comme si c'était une pop de ma race ? Aurai-je des pénalités si cette race exotique prend +50% des pops de la planète ?
> 
> Merci !


-Tes planètes vont créer de la valeur de commerce (trade value en VO, je connais pas la traduction: la petite bague) en fonction de leur population et de certains emplois. Tu peux également trouver cette valeur dans certains systèmes. Cette valeur de commerce doit être collecté et ramené à la capital pour en bénéficier. Pour la collecter, il faut qu'une station stellaire soit équiper d'un "trading hub". Plus il y'a de "trading hub" plus la portée de collect de la base sera importante. Par exemple, si tu as 3 trading hubs, la base va collecter toute la trade value disponible à trois systèmes de portée. Une fois collectée, cette trade value doit être acheminée vers la capitale, via des routes commerciales qui sont automatiquement crées. En fonction de ton empire, il se peut que des pirates apparaissent et s'approprie une partie de la trade value que tu vas alors perdre. Pour éviter celà, tu peux créer des patrouilles qui vont parcourir tes routes commerciales et faire baisser le niveau de piraterie (ça peut s'automatiser très simplement). J'espère que c'est à peu près claire. Si tu lis l'anglais: https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Trade
-Non, normalement tu récupères un slot de chaque. Par contre la population est affectée 'aléatoirement' donc il se peut que parfois tu ne récupères qu'un métalurgist. Tu peux forcer une planète à ne créer que de l'alliage ou des biens de consommation via la specialisation de planète.
-L'emploie que les espèces exotiques peuvent occupés est dicté par leur statut dans l'onglet espèces (citoyeneté, residence, esclavage...). Sur le principe pas de soucis à avoir 50+% d'une planète avec une autre espèce (ce sont tes sujets) mais ça peut créer des probs si cette espèce n'a pas la même habitabilité ou si elle est esclave.

----------


## akeenoya

Merci !  :;):

----------


## LetoII

> -Tes planètes vont créer de la valeur de commerce (trade value en VO, je connais pas la traduction: la petite bague) en fonction de leur population et de certains emplois. Tu peux également trouver cette valeur dans certains systèmes. Cette valeur de commerce doit être collecté et ramené à la capital pour en bénéficier. Pour la collecter, il faut qu'une station stellaire soit équiper d'un "trading hub". Plus il y'a de "trading hub" plus la portée de collect de la base sera importante. Par exemple, si tu as 3 trading hubs, la base va collecter toute la trade value disponible à trois systèmes de portée. Une fois collectée, cette trade value doit être acheminée vers la capitale, via des routes commerciales qui sont automatiquement crées. En fonction de ton empire, il se peut que des pirates apparaissent et s'approprie une partie de la trade value que tu vas alors perdre. Pour éviter celà, tu peux créer des patrouilles qui vont parcourir tes routes commerciales et faire baisser le niveau de piraterie (ça peut s'automatiser très simplement). J'espère que c'est à peu près claire. Si tu lis l'anglais: https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Trade
> -Non, normalement tu récupères un slot de chaque. Par contre la population est affectée 'aléatoirement' donc il se peut que parfois tu ne récupères qu'un métalurgist. Tu peux forcer une planète à ne créer que de l'alliage ou des biens de consommation via la specialisation de planète.
> -L'emploie que les espèces exotiques peuvent occupés est dicté par leur statut dans l'onglet espèces (citoyeneté, residence, esclavage...). Sur le principe pas de soucis à avoir 50+% d'une planète avec une autre espèce (ce sont tes sujets) mais ça peut créer des probs si cette espèce n'a pas la même habitabilité ou si elle est esclave.


Le trading HUB n'est pas nécessaire il ne sert qu'à augmenter la portée et la valeur commerciale. De base une station va collecter ce qui se trouve dans son système.
Le nombre d'emplois de chaque type sur les districts industriels est aussi affectée par des bâtiments que tu peux construire sur la planète (j'ai oublié leur noms par contre).

----------


## Aza

LEM update est sortie hier les potes  :B): 

C'est le premier patch des patchs gratuits qu'il y aura tous les 3 mois environs désormais.

----------


## Deizama

J'ai pu faire une petite partie ce soir, les arbres de traditions qu'on choisit, c'est vraiment super top, ça rajoute vraiment un autre feeling !
Surtout que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont tous leur intérêt, ça se couple toujours bien avec l'objectif du moment.

----------


## tompalmer

Pourquoi Nemesis est noté piteusement sur steam ? J'ai l'impression qu'a chaque DLC c'est une manif' de gilet jaune dans les review

----------


## Aza

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourquoi Nemesis est noté piteusement sur steam ? J'ai l'impression qu'a chaque DLC c'est une manif' de gilet jaune dans les review


Je crois qu'il y a eu des reviews bomb sur tous les jeux Paradox, je ne sais plus pourquoi.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Nemesis prête deux flancs aux critiques:
- les changements radicaux sur la vitesse de croissance ont fait criser les gens qui aiment pas le changement. Moi et mon groupe on adore parce qu'on a plusieurs vieux PCs. En plus, ce qui est con avec cette histoire c'est que tu peux régler la croissance avant de lancer la partie pour faire comme avant...
- Les mécanismes principaux ajoutés par le DLC (crise et espionnage) sont de bonnes idées mais manquent un peu de fond. Là, je les rejoins un peu.

----------


## Esprit

Le slider de la croissance de pop a été rajouté en urgence justement  :;):  A la base, ils ont voulu forcer le changement de croissance sans laisser de choix donc ouais c'était totalement mérité. Autant rester sur les tuiles s'ils ne sont pas capables d'optimiser le truc  ::ninja:: 
Je mettrais ma review à jour quand je relancerais le jeu pour voir où ils en sont. Pour l'heure, elle est à jour que grâce aux commentaires en dessous car il y a une limite de caractères malheureusement.  :Emo:

----------


## Kobixe

Ah je savais pas qu'ils avaient rajouté une option pour les pops. Je me souviens du endgame où effectivement il était impossible d'avoir de la croissance et je m'étais retrouvé avec des ringworld à moitié vide, c'était pas jojo. J'hésite à prendre le plantoid pack (le seul qui me manque), maintenant qu'il y a des nouveaux civismes qui ont l'air plutôt marrant pour se faire un empire de fermiers militaristes.

----------


## BenbenD

Je compte relancer un peu le jeu, et profiter des soldes pour completer les DLC majeurs qu'il me manque. J'ai actuellement: Horizon Signal, Synthetic dawn, Utopia et Megacorp. 
De ce que je vois sur Steam, les extensions majeurs qu'il me manque sont bien Nemesis (espionnage), Federations (diplomatie), Ancient Relics, distant stars et Apocalypse (combat)?

Les autres m'ont l'air d'être juste des packs de portraits ou de skins.

----------


## squizoi

> les extensions majeurs qu'il me manque sont bien Nemesis (espionnage), Federations (diplomatie), Ancient Relics, distant stars et Apocalypse (combat)?


Je t'ai envoyé un MP  ::):

----------


## BenbenD

Merci Squizoi, 

Je n'ai pas pris Nemesis car l'extension n'est pas soldé, mais j'ai tout le reste. 
Sachant que je n'y ai pas vraiment retouché depuis la release, je sens que ca va être une deuxième découverte  ::):

----------


## Praetor

> Sachant que je n'y ai pas vraiment retouché depuis la release, je sens que ca va être une deuxième découverte


Ca n'a plus grand chose à voir. C'est un autre jeu.

----------


## Grouiiik

Vous auriez une série de tuto pour s'y mettre ?

----------


## zebulon

https://www.youtube.com/c/ColorsFadeGaming

----------


## Grouiiik

Merci !

----------


## zebulon

You're welcome !

----------


## alphacentor

Salut !

Je m'y suis remis il y a quelques jours... Le jeu est toujours aussi cool mais nébuleux sur pas mal d'aspects pour moi  ::rolleyes:: .

J'ai voulu me lancer dans un truc un peu tordu j'ai pris une civ de synthétiques a conscience unique de gestalt... En gros durant la phase d'extension se que j'ai retenu c'est que globalement sur mes populations tout se passe bien et est facilité (IA unique, donc pas trop de dissidence haha, faut juste s'habituer aux noms différents de pas mal de truc comme on est des drones) mais globalement toutes les autres civ de prim abord me détestent.

J'ai réussi à adoucir quelques voisins, notamment une autre civilisation de synthétiques a conscience unique. J'arrive probablement à mon premier conflit avec un voisin, et là je découvre : pas de casus belli déclarable sur les planètes/systèmes ? Ca parle d'assimilation (pas de blague sur la politique actuelle promis  ::P: ).

Donc je fais quoi ? Je peu lancer un conflit et j'assimile à ma guise et je garde se que j'aurais pris en cas de victoires ? Avez vous quelques conseil pour bien gérer ce genre de civ.

Je fais parti aussi du conseil galactique (membre fondateur même, c'est un paradoxe pour ma civ) et là ou les autres ont déjà fondés de belles alliances à deux ou trois civilisations, bah moi je suis tout seul... Mais pas si mal classé, après pas mal d'espionnages je suis globalement dans la moyenne côté flottes/économie et premier sur les technos. Le truc c'est que je dois jouer serrer pour pas que toutes la galaxie me tombe sur la tronche au premier conflit. Est-ce qu'il y a des astuces "en douceur" sur l'assimilation ? Parce que je peux devenir ami avec des gens en faisant des efforts mais est-ce que j'ai un intérêt à le faire ?

J'ai une grosse coalition à mes frontières de peuples organiques qui flippent et j'aimerais bien arriver à "les diviser" avant de passer à l'action. (je n'ai pas nemesis uniquement)

Merci pour votre aide  ::):

----------


## beuargh

De tête, je crois que tu as un casus belli d'assimilation avec tout le monde, non ?

Dès que tu conquiers un système, tu le bouffes, si je m'en souviens bien.

----------


## alphacentor

Merci, oui c'est ça ! Après quelques tests je complète ma propre question, visiblement on peut quand même faire ami ami avec les autres civ temporairement, c'est juste un peu plus long et chiant.

Quelques pactes de non agressions bien placés et le tour est joué, j'ai rattrapé mon retard de flotte par rapport aux autres et on peut conquérir les systèmes sans avoir besoin de casus belli ciblés. Je suis au porte de mon voisin, je vais me lancer dans la première assimilation de masse  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est certain que dans cette partie les gentils c'est pas nous. Une autre différence avec les autres espèces c'est que l'on a aucun biens de conso... Tout le monde il est content d'être connecté à la conscience unique et ils n'ont pas besoin de distractions/détentes  :nawak:

----------


## Aza

C'est top ces différences de gameplay qu'il y a entre les especes, j'adore, ça rajoute encore au coté RP du jeu.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 228 : Nouveau contenu pour la version 3.2 : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...n-3-2.1494598/

ah et sinon :



> That is all for this week folks! Next week we’ll be back with some exciting news!


Peut-être l'annonce d'un nouveau DLC ?

----------


## Aza

Ouais je crois que ça tease pas mal un nouveau DLC. Aussi, je les vois parler de la série "Foundation", mais ayant pas un anglais ouf' j'ai pas trop suivi ce qu'ils vont faire avec.

(du coup, ça m'a donné envie de mater la série)

----------


## Kobixe

ça peut être fun !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Mais ils sont trop classe !  ::o:  ::wub::

----------


## Aza

Trop stylé

----------


## Aza

CB ça coûte en général les spécies pack sur ce jeu ?

----------


## Esprit

Les spécies packs = 7,99 euros

----------


## Wells83

y a des promos assez vite aussi en général.

----------


## Aza

> y a des promos assez vite aussi en général.


Cool, j'attendais du coup

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 229 : Informations concernant le pack des espèces aquatiques : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-pack.1495333/




> The Aquatic Species Pack will include:
> 15 new Aquatic Portraits1 aquatic-themed Robotic PortraitWater themed Ship SetHere Be Dragons OriginOcean Paradise OriginAnglers CivicHydrocentric Ascension PerkAquatic Species TraitAquatic Advisor, inspired by high seas adventure fiction

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 230 : Art des vaisseaux aquatiques et cie : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...drake.1495959/
Ne cliquez pas pour ne pas vous faire spoil de leur design.

----------


## Aza

j'ai pas un anglais assez bon pour tout comprendre, mais son test a l'air sympa ^^

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 231 : Art des portraits aquatiques et cie : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...d-art.1496549/

----------


## Valdr

> Journal de Dev n° 231 : Art des portraits aquatiques et cie : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...d-art.1496549/


J'espère qu'il y aura une espèce inspirée des dauphins. Comme ca on verra fleurir des flottes nommées Thanks_for_the_fish en multi

----------


## La Guigne

C'est le cas  :;): 

A toi tout le poisson!

----------


## Dekko

Bonjour à tous

Je viens de relancer une partie après des... années sans avoir touché au jeu. Je découvre un nouveau jeu  ::P: 

J'ai une petite question. Il n'y a plus moyen d'agrandir les secteurs? Dans mon souvenir je pouvais les modifier en dépensant de l'influence. Je confond peut-être mais j'ai l'impression que c'était possible et que ca a disparu. Si ca n'a pas disparu comme fonctionnalité, on fait comment? J'aimerai mettre Boeawei avec le reste du secteur de la capitale

----------


## Grouiiik

Les secteurs sont maintenant définis automatiquement avec une notion de distance : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/E...Sector_systems

----------


## Dekko

Ah! Je me disais aussi! Merci!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

La mise à jour 3.2 "Herbert" (gratuite) et le pack d'espèces aquatiques (payant) seront disponibles le 22 novembre.

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-22nd.1498218/

Ou en VF sur Steam :
https://store.steampowered.com/news/...64450004942133

----------


## Aza

Cooooooooooooool

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de Dev n° 233 : Notes de patch 3.2  "Herbert" : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...notes.1498294/




Concernant le DLC "Aquatics Species Pack" :



> Added a new Aquatic pre-scripted Empire.Added a new Phenotype with 16 new portraits (15 normal + 1 robot) of fishy looking Aquatics.Added a new City Set and room backdrop for Aquatics.Added a new bubbly Ship set.Added a new Advisor Voice.Added a new Civic: Anglers.Added a new Species Trait: Aquatic.Added two new Origins: Ocean Paradise and Here be Dragons.Added a new Ascension Perk: Hydrocentric.


Et ajout au pack Humanoïde :



> Added a new Civic: Pompous Purists.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

La mise à jour 3.2 et le DLC sont disponibles.

----------


## Wolfram

Les devs ont passé le trait aquatique de 0 à 1, c'était OP visiblement.

----------


## Praetor

Le DLC est en promo sur Steam (-20%).

Vous avez des retours? Y'a bon Banania Galak?

----------


## Wolfram

Le nouvel origine "paradis océanique" combiné au nouveau trait "aquatique" et a la nouvelle ascension "Hydro-centrisme" permet de jouer tall de façon efficace.

Le nouveau civisme "Pêcheurs" est sympa, ni mauvais ni OP, je le trouve particulièrement efficace en méga-corp, notamment combiné au mélange de la ligne ci-dessus.

Le trait "aquatique" n'as pas de limitation de combinaison avec d'autre traits et peux donc être mélangé avec d'autre traits spéciaux comme "lithoïde" ou "nécrophage".

Pour l'instant je le trouve particulièrement fort avec le trait "bourgeonnement" des espèces "plantoïde" pour avoir une population qui ce reproduit très vite en plus d'être très efficace. 

J'ai créer une méga-corp d'algue (plantoïde "bourgeonnement" + aquatique) pécheur de poissons et de perles rare, qui terraforme des planètes en océaniques qu'il font grossir à coup de blocks de glaces spatial. 
Je m'amuse comme un fous ^^


... PS : Les nouveau portrait et apparence de vaisseaux sont magnifiques (certes, c'est purement subjectif)

... PPS : Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est un bug ou une volonté des dev, mais les habitats ne sont pas considéré comme des planètes non-humides par les pop aquatique (même les habitats façonnés par elles) ce qui fait qu'elles prennent plein de malus dessus  ::(:

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Le truc le plus sympa qu'ait fait Stellaris récemment c'est la création d'une deuxième équipe chargée de corriger les bugs et améliorer le vieux contenu

----------


## tompalmer

> Le truc le plus sympa qu'ait fait Stellaris récemment c'est la création d'une deuxième équipe chargée de corriger les bugs et améliorer le vieux contenu


Ce serait bien pour EUIV

----------


## La Chouette

Petite question, m'étant fait rembourser Jurassic World Evolution 2 que je ne peux pas faire tourner, j'ai pas mal de pognon dans mon porte-feuille Steam. Et plutôt que le gaspiller sur des jeux qui agrandiront mon backlog, je suis tenté par l'idée de bourrer les DLC sur des jeux que j'ai déjà. Ne pouvant pas tous les prendre (je ne peux me permettre "que" 45€), lesquels vous me conseilleriez en priorité ? J'ai jeté un oeil à pas mal de listes etc. mais à part Utopia qui semble être le premier choix, je trouve pas grand chose. Pour la plupart ça donne limite l'impression que les gens qui les font sont payés par Paradox à décrire tous les DLC comme des indispensables.

----------


## Munshine

En premier si on a aucun DLC c'est Utopia.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Tu as le starter pack sinon.

----------


## La Chouette

> Tu as le starter pack sinon.


C'est les DLC que tu recommandes ? Parce que le starter pack lui-même j'ai pas le droit de le prendre, c'est le genre de bundle où si tu possèdes un seul truc (en l'occurrence, le jeu de base pour moi), tu peux l'acheter que pour en faire cadeau.

----------


## tompalmer

Federation est cool, mais bon après je n'aime pas me lancer des parties s'il me manque un DLC majeur, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un jeu non fini

----------


## Kirbs

En parlant de DLC majeur, je n'ai jamais pris Nemesis, il vaut le coup au final ? Les avis sont mitigés sur steam.

----------


## madgic

Attend les prochaines proms où la plupart des dlc sera à 50%.

----------


## t4rget

> En parlant de DLC majeur, je n'ai jamais pris Nemesis, il vaut le coup au final ? Les avis sont mitigés sur steam.


Le DLC est bien. Devenir la crise ou le gardien de la galaxie ca a son charme. Devenir la crise te donne un autre but que la pure élimination des autres empires et le gameplay change un peu, devenir le gardien donne ...des possibilités intéressantes  ::):  . 
L'espionnage est une très bonne chose parce que ca ajoute un pan de gameplay entier mais je peux comprendre que ca peut être assez frustrant pour les empires avec seulement deux envoyés vers le milieu de partie.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Hello, je viens de reprendre Stellaris après une très grosse pause et j'ai une question à propos de l'espionnage justement : malgré des taux d'infiltration à 100, mes opérations disponibles proposées ne se résument qu'à rassembler des informations, rien de plus.
J'ai raté une technologie ou cela vient du fait que j'ai pas l'extension adéquate ? J'ai Utopia et Apocalypse seulement.

Merci !

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Hello, je viens de reprendre Stellaris après une très grosse pause et j'ai une question à propos de l'espionnage justement : malgré des taux d'infiltration à 100, mes opérations disponibles proposées ne se résument qu'à rassembler des informations, rien de plus.
> J'ai raté une technologie ou cela vient du fait que j'ai pas l'extension adéquate ? J'ai Utopia et Apocalypse seulement.
> 
> Merci !


Il faut le DLC Nemesis https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/I...nce#Operations

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Okay merci !

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

J'ai une seconde question : à quoi sert l'unité une fois toutes les traditions débloquées ? Est-ce que je peux remplacer les bâtiments qui en génèrent ou ça rapporte des sortes de bonus cachés ?

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

Tu as des édits bourrins qui dépensent beaucoup d'unité. (il faut débloquer une technologie pour ça)

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

Okay j'y suis pas encore arrivé alors, merci pour la réponse !

----------


## booh

Salut les canards.
Je n'avais pas relancé de partie depuis quelques semaines/mois et j'ai un soucis avec mes playsets/mods.
Au lancement du launcher, j'ai une erreur "échec de la migration de la base de données ... blablabla ... supprimez .... \launcherv2.sqlite' et réessayer  "
Et des erreurs "impossible d'activer le playset".

En supprimant launcherv2.sqlite, ça ne change rien.

Je ne peux jouer avec aucune mod.  ::'(: 

J'ai essayé d'ajouter une exception dans mon antivirus pour le répertoire d'installation de Stellaris et celui où se trouvent les mods.
De réinstaller le jeu.
Je me suis désabonné des mods, les ai supprimé de mon pc, puis me suis réabonné.
Ca ne change rien, et je n'ai pas trouvé via google de solution.

Ca l'a déjà fait à quelqu'un ?
Vous avez une idée ?

----------


## t4rget

Supprime le dossier Documents/paradox interactive/stellaris
Regarde si ça fonctionne.
Verifie l'intégrité des fichiers du jeu si ça ne se lance pas et que tu utilises steam.

----------


## Jack Shepard

Salut les canards !
Je tente une partie avec la civic "société féodale" pour gérer les vassaux.
Si il y en a qui on déjà fait des parties basées sur les vassaux je veux bien quelques conseils.
Déjà c'est pas facile d'avoir le casus belli "soumission" car il faut avoir exiger une vassalisation (et qu'elle soit refusée) mais pour l'exiger il faut que l'empire en question soit considéré comme "inférieur" et en début de partie même si j'ai une meilleure flotte les techno et la puissance eco sont équivalente donc je peux pas l'exiger. 
De plus, la civic permet aux vassaux de s'étendre mais si j'attend trop ben la galaxie et déjà presque pleinement colonisée...
Bref a vos conseils !
Merci.

----------


## michelb91

Salut, j'ai un problème pour fusionner des flottes. J'ai des corvettes, une frégate et un croiseur. Les 2 derniers vaisseaux ont été récupérés en analysant une anomalie ou à la fin d'un projet, je ne sais plus bien. J'ai réussi à faire une flotte avec la frégate et 5 corvettes mais impossible d'intégrer le croiseur dans une autre flotte de corvettes. J'ai un message comme quoi c'est impossible sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi... Je ne pense pas que je dépasse la limite d'une flotte. La limite est à 20. Une corvette a l'air de compter pour 1 et le croiseur pour 4 mais j'ai largement mois de 16 corvettes quand j'essaie de fusionner les 2 flottes.

Une idée ?

----------


## Aza

Certains vaisseaux uniques récupérés ne peuvent pas être mis en flotte avec les vaisseaux "normaux"

----------


## Valdr

C'est souvent le cas quand ta flotte n'a pas le même système de déplacement que le vaisseau que tu veux fusionner. Check leur moteur de saut respectif, l'un est surement HyperDrive (type 1 2 ou 3) et l'autre JumpDrive.

----------


## michelb91

ok merci pour les infos

----------


## fractguy

> Salut les canards !
> Je tente une partie avec la civic "société féodale" pour gérer les vassaux.
> Si il y en a qui on déjà fait des parties basées sur les vassaux je veux bien quelques conseils.
> Déjà c'est pas facile d'avoir le casus belli "soumission" car il faut avoir exiger une vassalisation (et qu'elle soit refusée) mais pour l'exiger il faut que l'empire en question soit considéré comme "inférieur" et en début de partie même si j'ai une meilleure flotte les techno et la puissance eco sont équivalente donc je peux pas l'exiger. 
> De plus, la civic permet aux vassaux de s'étendre mais si j'attend trop ben la galaxie et déjà presque pleinement colonisée...
> Bref a vos conseils !
> Merci.


En début de partie, la vassalisation directe c'est surtout pour les voisins qui se sont fait claqués la mouille par quelqu'un d'autre que toi.   

Mais sinon, si tu lorgnes sur ton voisin qui n'a pas particulièrement perdu de guerre encore, le mieux c'est de partir sur un wargaol idéologie à condition qu'il ne partage pas une de tes civics. Une fois sa flotte vaincue et le nouveau gouvernement qui t'adore, tu devrais pouvoir le vassaliser sans pb.

Pour les autres ou les consciences collectives, une conquête à l'ancienne avec claim des systemes, puis libération en tant que vassal des systemes récupérés. Vassal que tu nourriras lors des prochaines conquetes.

----------


## Jack Shepard

Ah cool merci!
Justement tu soulève un point que je voulais aborder: pour les consciences collectives quand je prend une de leurs planètes, une pop de mon espèce prend la tête en job ruler et les consciences meurent (normale, elles sont déconnectées blabla...) Mais si je vire le ruler et qu'il n'y a plus qu'eux sur la planète, je peux la libérer en tant que vassal?
Merci!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 237 : Refonte de l'Unité (première partie) : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...t-one.1506491/

----------


## Aza

Je suis nul en anglais, en gros ils vont faire quoi ?

----------


## Wells83

ben refondre l'unité :D

sinon attends demain et va la : https://stellarisupdateblog.wordpress.com/

----------


## Aza

Merci

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 238 : Refonte de l'Unité (deuxième partie) + version BETA de la mise à jour "Libra" : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-more.1507174/

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 239 : Modifications sur l'IA et les Jobs : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...39-ai.1508186/

----------


## Praetor

Stellaris est offert aux abonnés Amazon Prime jusqu'au 1er mars: https://gaming.amazon.com/home

----------


## Raoulospoko

> Stellaris est offert aux abonnés Amazon Prime jusqu'au 1er mars: https://gaming.amazon.com/home


C'est récupéré merci, j'espère que ça ne rajoute pas un truc payant à Amazon prime (j'ai que le streaming de base et ça me suffit).

----------


## michelb91

Je suppose que c'est seulement le jeu de base ? Sans la tétrachiée de DLC qui restent payants et quasiment indispensables pour certains pour avoir un jeu intéressant...

----------


## Omnisilver

> C'est récupéré merci, j'espère que ça ne rajoute pas un truc payant à Amazon prime (j'ai que le streaming de base et ça me suffit).


Non ça ne rajoute rien !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suppose que c'est seulement le jeu de base ? Sans la tétrachiée de DLC qui restent payants et quasiment indispensables pour certains pour avoir un jeu intéressant...


En effet  ::|:

----------


## Wells83

ouais ils abusent quand même de donner des trucs gratos et y a même pas tout dedans, bande de voleur va !

----------


## Tenebris

Sortie du patch 3.3: 








> L’équipe de Stellaris est heureuse d’annoncer que la seconde mise à jour gratuite de la Custodie, 3.3 « Libra », est d’ores et déjà disponible !
> 
> Cette mise à jour apporte quantité de corrections de bugs, améliore l’I.A. et les performances du jeu, renforce l’usage de l’unité et ajoute un civisme pour ceux qui possèdent l’extension MegaCorp et le pack d’espèce Necroids.
> 
> Amélioration de l’I.A.
> 
> Avec la 3.3 « Libra », l’I.A. est plus performante pour gérer les emplois, s’occuper des biotrophées, choisir ses technologies, et spécialiser ses mondes au cours du temps. Ces changements, allant de pair avec l’amélioration du budget économique de l’I.A., permettent à celle-ci d’être bien meilleure pour adapter son économie en fin de partie, y compris pour la production d’alliages et de biens de consommation.
> 
> De même, les alliés gérés par l’I.A. respectent désormais les commandes « Ouvrir la route », et préféreront toujours suivre les flottes du joueur tant que la commande aura cours, même si leur empire subit lui-même des attaques.
> ...

----------


## Esprit

Excellent les zombies qui bossent pour l'éternité, le rêve ultime du capitalisme.  :Bave:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 245 : Je ne crois pas qu’il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaise situation : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ation.1514701/

----------


## tompalmer

Quand la prochaine update ? Je viens de commencer une partie

----------


## Jack Shepard

Eternel problème du joueur de stellaris
Attendre la prochaine update ?
Ou commencer une partie ?

----------


## Munshine

> Eternel problème du joueur de stellaris
> Attendre la prochaine update ?
> Ou commencer une partie ?


C'est tellement vrai.  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Bonjour

Journal de dev n°246 : Annonce du nouveau DLC : *Overlord*

https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...rlord.1515008/



https://store.steampowered.com/app/1...aris_Overlord/




> *Réalisez votre grand projet*
> Overlord, une nouvelle extension entière pour Stellaris, apporte de nouvelles fonctionnalités pour débloquer une nouvelle étape pour votre empire. Guidez une galaxie pleine de sujets potentiels vers la gloire... ou l'asservissement. De nouveaux mécanismes offrent bien des façons de spécialiser les vassaux de votre empire et d'assujettir de nouvelles planètes, avec de nouvelles mégastructures magnifiques pour déployer votre puissance plus loin, plus vite.

----------


## comodorecass

Trop chouette! Dommage je viens de recommencer une partie . Vous pensez que ça sortira dans combien de temps d'après votre expérience ?

----------


## tompalmer

T'as le temps ... Perso je me suis fait niquer par les Prethoryns, je suis pas encore mort mais c'est pas evident de se prendre ca dans la tronche quand t'es un empire mineur

----------


## Kahanha

Je me tate toujours à prendre le dernier dlc avec l'espionnage. Les retours ont l'air pas ouf. Ca ajoute au moins une dimention rp sympa niveau interactions avec l'ia, genre des évènements en plus ?

----------


## Kobixe

> Trop chouette! Dommage je viens de recommencer une partie . Vous pensez que ça sortira dans combien de temps d'après votre expérience ?


Exactement pareil... Je viens de me rechauffer dessus et paf l'annonce. 






> Je me tate toujours à prendre le dernier dlc avec l'espionnage. Les retours ont l'air pas ouf. Ca ajoute au moins une dimention rp sympa niveau interactions avec l'ia, genre des évènements en plus ?


En toute honnêteté, je pense que Nemesis se prend pas juste pour l'espionnage. Je suis très indulgent avec les DLC de Paradox parceque je suis toujours content d'avoir de nouvelles choses à voir, mais l'espionnage est pas très utile, ses effets ne se ressentent pas vraiment. 
Par contre la crise / le custodian c'est très fun, très RP. Je suis pas sûr pour les events supplémentaires ? Je suis très mauvais à Stellaris donc quand j'ai tenté de devenir la crise j'ai sans doute été la crise la plus faible que la galaxie ait jamais connue  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

> Je me tate toujours à prendre le dernier dlc avec l'espionnage. Les retours ont l'air pas ouf. Ca ajoute au moins une dimention rp sympa niveau interactions avec l'ia, genre des évènements en plus ?


J'ai pas réussi a en tirer grand chose de l'espionnage, mais c'etait essentiellement a cause du retard technologique

----------


## Aza

Excellent !!!!

----------


## bobmachine

Mais! Je viens de finir une partie pacifiste ou je voulais vassaliser tout le monde (sans succès) et maintenant on me dit qu'il fallait attendre le DLC ?

Pour répondre au sujet de l'espionnage, c'est à la fois inutile et (presque) obligatoire. 
Inutile parce que les opérations font pas rêver " Vous avez bien saboté la base stellaire ! Bravo, 6 mois pour détruire la ferme hydroponique, merci " / " Une crise diplomatique entre l'empire ciblé et un autre a été déclenché ! Bravo, mais concrètement ? "
(presque) obligatoire, parce que avec le nouveau système d'information, on connait rien de l'empire et les seuls moyens de gagner des renseignements c'est via la diplomatie avec les amis, ou l'espionnage avec l'ennemi. Je dis presque parce qu'on peut aussi bien n'en avoir rien à foutre et se contenter de faire une plus grosse flotte que les voisins.

Mais je serai curieux de connaitre les avis de ceux qui jouent beaucoup avec l'espionnage.

----------


## booh

Personnellement, je n'utilise pas du tout l'espionnage. Je n'y vois aucun intérêt. Je ne vois pas dans quelle situation j'aurais besoin d'en faire.

----------


## Kobixe

> (presque) obligatoire, parce que avec le nouveau système d'information, on connait rien de l'empire et les seuls moyens de gagner des renseignements c'est via la diplomatie avec les amis, ou l'espionnage avec l'ennemi. Je dis presque parce qu'on peut aussi bien n'en avoir rien à foutre et se contenter de faire une plus grosse flotte que les voisins.
> 
> Mais je serai curieux de connaitre les avis de ceux qui jouent beaucoup avec l'espionnage.


Oui mais le système de renseignement faisait parti de l'update gratuite si je me trompe pas, donc pas besoin de Nemesis pour ça

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Le système d'espionnage est anecdotique, mais l'équipe Custodian (l'équipe dev qui s'occupe d'améliorer les anciennes mécaniques) a prévu de le retravailler.

----------


## tompalmer

> Personnellement, je n'utilise pas du tout l'espionnage. Je n'y vois aucun intérêt. Je ne vois pas dans quelle situation j'aurais besoin d'en faire.


Voler une techno

----------


## bobmachine

> Oui mais le système de renseignement faisait parti de l'update gratuite si je me trompe pas, donc pas besoin de Nemesis pour ça


Dans ce cas, ne surtout pas prendre Nemesis pour l'espionnage, c'est la déception assurée. Pour devenir la crise et détruire la galaxie par contre oui ^^'




> Voler une techno


30% d'une technologie aléatoire tous les 6 ans. Même multiplié par le nombre d'émissaire (j'en avait 15 dans ma partie) ça m'envoie pas du rêve.

Je crois que c'est ça mon problème avec l'espionnage, ça manque de punch. Il lui faudrait un stage chez Michael Bay pour mettre plus d'explosions.

----------


## tompalmer

C'est vrai, j'esperais aussi decouvrir la composition des vaisseaux pour armer les miens en conséquence mais j'ai pas compris si on pouvait

----------


## bobmachine

Tu peux, mais il te faut 90 en renseignements. Ce qui est absolument énorme, à niveau de codage/décodage équivalent tu commences avec un maximum de 50 qui prends du temps à se remplir, il faut que tu recrutes 8 sources et ensuite attendre d'arriver à 90.

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que ça peut aller plus vite en augmentant le décodage et le niveau de renseignements de base via technologies et décrets.

----------


## tompalmer

Je vois, ca demanderait a être un peu étoffé comme d autre parties du jeu, genre en analysant les débris spatiaux on devrais pouvoir récolter ce genre d'infos.

----------


## bobmachine

Tu peux aussi tout savoir en regardant les rapports de bataille. Le seul problème, c'est que si t'es déjà en guerre, c'est un peu tard pour modifier les flottes. Ah oui et puis c'est écrit petit et faut savoir reconnaitre les noms des armes, sinon v'là les allers-retours entre le rapport et le concepteur de vaisseaux.

C'est dommage, j'aurai bien vu des missions d'espionnage uniquement pour ça. Pouvoir connaitre une ou plusieurs flottes en détails, carrément voir le concepteur de vaisseaux pourquoi pas. Ça a du potentiel en multi en plus, j'imagine recevoir un message type "Un empire inconnu a accédé à votre concepteur.." dites bonjour à la parano !

----------


## tompalmer

> Le seul problème, c'est que si t'es déjà en guerre, c'est un peu tard pour modifier les flottes.


Pas forcement tu peux toujours compter sur tes défenses en attendant, le problème c'est surtout si tu te retrouve dans un rapport de 1:10 contre un empire balaise, alors oui

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai besoin d'aide

Pour une raison dont je ne suis pas sur, mais ca correspondait a la construction de pas mal de cruisers, je me suis retrouve dans un shortage de ressources généralise en quelques années. Probablement que je me suis ruine en achetant du gaz et des cristaux sur le marche parce que ma flotte était pas soutenable.

J avais max ma fleet capacity mais j'ai commence a perdre des sommes de crédits hallucinantes, bref de fils en aiguilles j ai un peu tout essayé pour réduire les dépenses et augmenter la production de ressources mais j'ai plus aucun levier.

- J'ai réduit ma flotte et je l ai dockee (au point que j ai des sanctions donc ouch). Et si je réduis trop je vais me faire attaquer
- J ai un Vassal riquiqui, je sais pas quoi en faire
- Mes trades routes sont a 100%
- J'ai enlevé des starbases, je suis a 13/19 donc ca devrait aller
- J ai aussi réduit le nombre de Clerks
- Toutes les ressources sont a 0 et negatif, et si je gagne des credits ils disparaissent bien vite, je peux meme pas vraiment utiliser le marche puisque toutes les ressources coutent un bras

Mon seul levier est de périodiquement vendre des robots esclaves, ca me donne suffisamment d energie pour defendre non territoire, mais je suis une sort d empire déchu qui implose

Comment regler ce cercle vicieux de malus ?

----------


## Aza

Re affilier tes pops manuellement en priorité dans les métiers qui créé des richesses ? Énergie etc..
Vérifier si tes pops ont assez de service, logements etc

----------


## Kobixe

Tiens j'ai une question stupide mais j'ai rien trouvé sur internet, sur l'écran de Gestion des flottes, à côté du bouton "Renforcer tout" ça marque le prix. Sauf que moi le prix il est coupé à la ligne suivante donc ça dit juste" 2000 alliages et..."

Ce qui est un peu relou parceque je sais pas combien je dois acheter en matières spéciales.
C'est que chez moi ? Parceque j'utilise juste deux mods graphiques donc je doute que ça vienne de là

----------


## bobmachine

> J'ai besoin d'aide
> 
> Pour une raison dont je ne suis pas sur, mais ca correspondait a la construction de pas mal de cruisers, je me suis retrouve dans un shortage de ressources généralise en quelques années. Probablement que je me suis ruine en achetant du gaz et des cristaux sur le marche parce que ma flotte était pas soutenable.


Aucune idée sans voir ta partie. Il faut que tu regardes qu'est ce qui pompe en survolant les ressources avec la souris.

Au pif, je dirai que tu as peut-être construit plus de district/bâtiments que tu n'as de pop, et l'IA a rempli les jobs en te mettant dans le rouge. Mais ça peut être vraiment tout et n'importe quoi, crimes/stabilité basse, pénurie de minerais ? Soit tu as trop de job alliages/biens de conso, soit tu as des lithoids qui ont migré chez toi.

Oublie pas que tu peux échanger des faveurs contre des ressources avec la diplomatie, ça peut aider un peu. Tu peux changer les politiques/droits des citoyens pour consommer moins certaines choses.




> Tiens j'ai une question stupide mais j'ai rien trouvé sur internet, sur l'écran de Gestion des flottes, à côté du bouton "Renforcer tout" ça marque le prix. Sauf que moi le prix il est coupé à la ligne suivante donc ça dit juste" 2000 alliages et..."
> 
> Ce qui est un peu relou parceque je sais pas combien je dois acheter en matières spéciales.
> C'est que chez moi ? Parceque j'utilise juste deux mods graphiques donc je doute que ça vienne de là



Aucune idée désolé !

----------


## tompalmer

*Maintenant je sais a peu pres tout ce qui s'est passe :*

La pénurie de Credits a entraine une pénurie de biens de consommations, puis *toutes les planètes avaient une stabilité sous les 10 %* et on ne produisait plus rien. 

*C'est devenu le Zimbabwe galactique.*

C'est devenu *pire* quand j'ai décidé de partir en mode Xenophobe en rognant la qualité de vie des Xenos, j'ai 2 planètes qui se sont place sous le giron d'un voisin. 

*Mais je m'en suis sorti sans trop savoir comment :* 

D'abord les espèces d'orcs a qui j'avais mis une peignée sont revenus a la charge et je me suis rendu. 

*Ensuite*j'ai lâché des planètes en les vassalisant, puis un voisin m'a propose une vassalisation a mon tour et donc je me suis dit que paumé pour paumé ...

Une fois devenu vassal, l'ordre est revenu sur toutes les planètes restantes, et avec un ou deux trades judicieux le cercle vertueux est de nouveau en place.


Le seul problème c'est que j'ai paume la moitie de mon territoire, *mais au moins je peux jouer*, j'imagine que je dois me rebeller contre mon Overlord et ensuite récupérer ce que j'avais vassalise.

----------


## bobmachine

Eh bein quelle histoire mon pote ! La spirale infernale. J'aurai rage quit depuis longtemps à ta place, j'admire ta persévérance.

Bon courage pour ta futur rébellion !

----------


## Seloune



----------


## Nyratho

Rien de mieux que de perdre beaucoup avant de gagner pour avoir une partie mémorable  ::lol::

----------


## tompalmer

> Eh bein quelle histoire mon pote ! La spirale infernale. J'aurai rage quit depuis longtemps à ta place, j'admire ta persévérance.
> 
> Bon courage pour ta futur rébellion !


Bah j'ai perdu quand meme, annexion de l overlord et pas une infobulle pour me prevenir ...

----------


## bobmachine

rip brother  ::'(:

----------


## Wells83

hate de voir ce qu'ils vont faire avec cette future extension

----------


## Ourg

c’est normal de ne pas pouvoir faire de proposition de résolution dans la communauté galactique ? Elle sont toute grisée et il n'y a que l'IA qui en fait

----------


## comodorecass

Comment vous gérer l'extension de l'empire. J'ai trois pauvres planète, une base stellaires et je suis déjà à 92/100. Je vois vraiment pas comment rester dans cette limite et je ne vois aucune option pour améliorer ce point.

----------


## Garrluk

Ce n'est pas une limite à ne pas dépasser mais la limite à partir de laquelle tu commences à recevoir des malus, malus qui sont plutôt insignifiant tant que tu ne dépasses pas trop.
Donc au début il n'y a pas le choix, tu dépasses comme un porc. Ensuite, quand tu pourras, tu feras des planètes dédiées à l'administration pour limiter la casse.

C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour les limites de flotte et de bases stellaires, par contre dans ce cas les malus sont assez conséquents et arrivent très vite donc même si ça peut parfois valoir le coup de dépasser, il faut y faire un peu plus attention.

----------


## comodorecass

Merci je vais regarder ça. Sinon j'ai l'impression que la nouvelle gestion des secteurs est bien pourris (pas joué depuis 2018), ils se font automatiquement c'est ça? Grosse perte de gameplay là dessus. 

Je gère mal le virage de midgame dans toutes mes parties. Une fois que les frontières sont toutes fixes et limitrophes d'autres empire, je stagne et je ne sais plus quoi faire.

----------


## Garrluk

Les secteurs ne sont plus automatiques (ça avait été le cas à un moment).
Maintenant tu définis une planète comme capitale de secteur avec un bouton sur la droite de l'écran de planète (à côté de l'automatisation et de la désignation de ta colonie). Toutes les planètes à 4 sauts de la capitale font partie du même secteur.
Pour ton 1er secteur, ta capitale d'empire est forcément aussi la capitale de secteur.

Pour le midgame il n'y a pas des milliers de choses différentes à faire, soit tu pars en guerre contre tes voisins pour t'étendre, soit tu micromanages tes planètes pour te développer verticalement.
Et il ne faut pas hésiter à augmenter la vitesse du jeu si ton PC suit.
Arrivé vers ~2300 tu auras de nouveaux événements que tu n'as peut-être pas encore rencontré si ça fait longtemps que tu n'as pas joué et qui mettent un peu (voir beaucoup) le bazar dans la galaxie.

----------


## Jaguar Flemmard

> c’est normal de ne pas pouvoir faire de proposition de résolution dans la communauté galactique ? Elle sont toute grisée et il n'y a que l'IA qui en fait


Est-ce que tu es sur de faire parti de la communauté galactique? (soit parce qu'elle s'est formé avant que tu rencontres du monde, soit parce que tu as refusé)

----------


## Kobixe

> Ce n'est pas une limite à ne pas dépasser mais la limite à partir de laquelle tu commences à recevoir des malus, malus qui sont plutôt insignifiant tant que tu ne dépasses pas trop.
> Donc au début il n'y a pas le choix, tu dépasses comme un porc. Ensuite, quand tu pourras, tu feras des planètes dédiées à l'administration pour limiter la casse.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour les limites de flotte et de bases stellaires, par contre dans ce cas les malus sont assez conséquents et arrivent très vite donc même si ça peut parfois valoir le coup de dépasser, il faut y faire un peu plus attention.


Y'a plus de "limite" à 100 depuis Libra et les administrateurs ne servent plus qu'à l'unité (qui fait parti des malus mais selon le type d'empire que tu joue c'est pas forcément les meilleurs pour contrer la pénalité d'unite)
Ca rejoint ce que tu dis je voulais juste préciser.
Je suis en fin de partie à quasi 2000 d'extension d'empire pour donner l'échelle.

----------


## Garrluk

> Y'a plus de "limite" à 100 depuis Libra et les administrateurs ne servent plus qu'à l'unité (qui fait parti des malus mais selon le type d'empire que tu joue c'est pas forcément les meilleurs pour contrer la pénalité d'unite)
> Ca rejoint ce que tu dis je voulais juste préciser.
> Je suis en fin de partie à quasi 2000 d'extension d'empire pour donner l'échelle.


Je n'ai pas joué avec le dernier patch donc je ne me souvenais plus de la modification des administrateurs. Du coup ma phrase est juste parce que je suis resté vague mais plus par chance que parce que je savais de quoi je parlais.
Merci pour la correction  ::): .

----------


## Seloune

> Y'a plus de "limite" à 100 depuis Libra et les administrateurs ne servent plus qu'à l'unité (qui fait parti des malus mais selon le type d'empire que tu joue c'est pas forcément les meilleurs pour contrer la pénalité d'unite)
> Ca rejoint ce que tu dis je voulais juste préciser.
> Je suis en fin de partie à quasi 2000 d'extension d'empire pour donner l'échelle.


 ::O: 

Moi qui commence à stresser avec mes 90 d'extension d'empire (je suis encore en early). Tu dois avoir des malus de fou!

Je comprend pas trop pourquoi brider ainsi le jeu, pour simuler la décadence d'un empire après avoir atteint la zone rouge?

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> Moi qui commence à stresser avec mes 90 d'extension d'empire (je suis encore en early). Tu dois avoir des malus de fou!
> 
> Je comprend pas trop pourquoi brider ainsi le jeu, pour simuler la décadence d'un empire après avoir atteint la zone rouge?


Ca bride rien du tout, plus tu as un empire grand plus tu es puissant, donc ça permet de compenser avec les empires de type "tall" notamment

----------


## bobmachine

Tu n'es pas du tout bridé, avec l'extension de ton empire tu as aussi plus de tout. Ça évite de favoriser uniquement de jouer sur des grands empires.

J'aimais bien faire des bureaucrates pour garder ce chiffre dans le vert mais c'est tout. Au final, ne plus s'en préoccuper c'est bien alors arrête de te faire de la bile, tu auras de plus gros soucis dans l'avenir  ::P: 


_Edit : Gaspaaaaar_

----------


## Snakeshit

> Ca bride rien du tout, plus tu as un empire grand plus tu es puissant, donc ça permet de compenser avec les empires de type "tall" notamment


Ben vu que la pop l'augmente le plus à la fin, à part avoir très peu de planètes ou d'habitats, il va quand même bien monter même si tes frontières sont petites. Ça serait fumé sinon.

Dans ma partie multi j'ai terraformé toutes mes planètes en planète océan. Mais j'ai oublié de changer l'habitabilité des populations qui ont émigrés chez moi. Chute complète de mon empire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## gundz

Tient c'est toujours faisable d'avoir des empires énorme (genre 1/4 voir toute la map) avec la MAJ ?

----------


## Kobixe

> Tient c'est toujours faisable d'avoir des empires énorme (genre 1/4 voir toute la map) avec la MAJ ?


Là je viens de finir ma partie ou je suis devenu l'Empereur Galactique et j'ai déclaré que les empires que j'aimais pas étaient "une crise pour la galaxie"
Donc ça m'a filé la moitié de la map à terme et oui c'est complètement faisable.
Déjà en endgame le malus d'unité t'en a plus rien à foutre à partir du moment ou t'as fini les traditions, et t'as tellement de planètes qui font de la science que tu continue sur les tech répétables de manière régulière.

Je sais que ça a soulevé beaucoup de discussion l'update Libra avec le malus de taille d'empire mais en vrai je trouve ça pas con, ça rend le tall plus viable (il l'a jamais vraiment été), et ça change rien quand tu joue wide, là où on faisait des planètes full admin on fait des planètes full science. En plus ça a bien buffé les spiritualists en général.




> Ben vu que la pop l'augmente le plus à la fin, à part avoir très peu de planètes ou d'habitats, il va quand même bien monter même si tes frontières sont petites. Ça serait fumé sinon.


Oui à mon avis pour jouer "100% tall" faut quand-même partir sur un build spécifique en cumulant des traits qui diminuent l'impact des pop sur la taille de l'empire. Mais c'est déjà plus jouable qu'avant.

----------


## JazzMano

Je souhaite faire une partie avec que des humains en utilisant l'origine colonie perdu, j’étais partie pour le faire en vanilla puis je suis tombé sur le mod distant origin qui simplifie la tache. La je bloque sur la création de l'empire parce que je veux faire une bio pour les 7 empires (terre et les six arques) mais j'ai l'angoisse de la feuille blanche depuis 3 jours. Quelqu'un a déjà fait un start comme celui là, des conseils/truc à prévoir ? Et si vous avez des bio pour humain que vous avez déjà écrit, hésitez pas à partager.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°247 : Nouvelles façons de gouverner les vassaux : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-rule.1516799/

----------


## Wells83

Question: si je joue en multi avec un copain qui a moins d'extension que moi. C'est possible ? Il aura accès aon contenu? Comment ça marche ?

----------


## Hippolyte

La personne qui lance la partie fait profiter à tout les autres de ses DLCs, comme si ils les avaient eux-mêmes. C'est le cas sur tout les jeux Paradox actuels.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n° 248 : Spécialisation des vassaux : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...pects.1517982/

----------


## Wells83

Question pour les experts. Comment marche l'apparition des empires que l'on a créé précédemment (ceux avec l'aigle doré) ? Quel est la proba pour qu'on en rencontre un dans une partie ? Est ce que ça marche en multi ?

----------


## JazzMano

Tu peux appuyer deux fois sur le bouton, une première fois pour qu'il y ai une chance qu'ils spawn parmi le nombre d'empire autorisé à la génération de la galaxie et une deuxième fois pour forcer leur apparition. Certaines origines ne permettent qu'un seul empire avec ladite origine, le wiki du jeu sera répondre aux autres questions. Attention aussi à bien crée une nouvelle faction et pas une copie modifiée d'une des factions pré-générée car certaines ont des scénarios particulier qui peuvent empêcher la génération souhaité. Pour le multi, je sais pas mais je vois pas pourquoi ça marcherais pas. Y a la commande "observer" à mettre dans la console pour faire les tests si nécessaire.

Exemple que je fait en ce moment, j'ai crée 5 nouvelles factions humaines avec l'origine Lost colony et un empire humain identique parent de ses factions, j'ai mis la génération sur 7 IA Max (0 fallen/avancée) et j'ai du coup: 5 humain perdu au fond, mon empire qui joue papa/maman et 1 faction aliène aléatoire.

----------


## Wells83

Bizarre j'ai 5/6 races créés de zéro et je les ai jamais vue apparaître en solo ou multi. Du coup la proba du tirage aléatoire doit être faible ^^

----------


## bobmachine

Tu peux forcer l’apparition des empires que tu as créé avec l’icône sur leur droite, comme l'a dit JazzMano, il faut cliquer dessus jusqu'à l’apparition du cadenas.

----------


## Wells83

Oui mais je veux pas forcement savoir a l'avance qui je vais rencontré, j'aimerais juste en voir de temps en temps et avoir la surprise. Y aurait pas un mod pour gérer cet "aléatoire" ?

----------


## [dT] Moustik

En effet c'est assez rare qu'un empire perso pop dans une partie. J'en profite pour confirmer que pour le multi ça fonctionne si c'est toi qui heberge.

----------


## bobmachine

Je suis presque à la fin de ma partie avec ma méga-entreprise de zombies de l'espace. 
Ce fut un long parcours, pas trop semé d’embûche. Un premier voisin qui  a commencé par vouloir me protéger (trop mimi) puis par m'annexer (moins mimi) mais qui a abandonné après la création d'une base stellaire et d'une grosse flotte devant chez lui.

Une colonisation d'un monde mort (merci les zombies), de la Gaïa de Wentworth et non pas un mais deux monde océans grâce au traité de migration de mes nouveaux potes, les Petits Poissons dans l'Eau, un peuple aquatique pacifique.
Fin de l'extension de l'empire à tous les chokepoints possibles. 
L'empire au nord qui voulait m'annexer sont maintenant mes amis, je pige pas trop pourquoi sachant que deux ethics sur trois sont opposés, meh sûrement des pacifistes.
L'empire au nord ouest me déteste, foutu isolationniste spiritualiste dont le nom m'échappe (c'est pourtant un empire perso) et qui de toute façon, ne servira qu'à me faire peur jusqu'à son extinction (spoiler).
L'empire au sud ouest sont des fanatiques purificateurs, mes préférés. Ma prochaine cible d'extension donc.
L'empire au sud est une saloperie de corpo criminelle, les néfastes On en a Gros.

Privé d'influence suite à l'expansion de l'empire, je me lance à la conquête (pardon, à l'endiguement de la menace) du purificateur. J'avais une flotte toute pourrie mais c'était encore pire chez eux, incroyable. J'ai aucun souvenirs de ce qui m'a décidé à passer à l'action, j'ai fais ça au pif. Bref, tout ce passe nickel je récupère un bon petit bout et surtout trois planètes pleine de pop qui va me fabriquer du zombie plus une nouvelle planète océanique vide.

Arrive une période de paix, où je commerce les communications des empires pour découvrir tout le monde, établir la communauté galactique et voter le marché galactique et les résolution économiques, le reste m'en fou, l'IA peut faire sa vie et j'ai un poids diplomatique tout naze. Le plus amusant fût d'acheter des faveurs pour établir des pactes commerciaux afin de créer mes succursales. Par contre, jongler avec deux émissaires c'est un peu relou.

Allez, la paix c'est bien, mais les Onenagro qui volent mes succursales ça commence à bien faire. Motivé par ma victoire sur l'ancien purificateur + la création de nouvelles bases stellaires aux frontières + la taille rikiki de leur empire, j'y go ! Acquisition des succursales ! Bim ! Je sais qu'il a un pacte défensif avec son pote à coté, mais c'est pas grave, j'ai une base et une flotte qui défend. 
Alors les gars, protip, attaquer à l'aveugle, faut vraiment être un gland. Ils avaient tous les deux des flottes plus imposantes, résultat une bonne humiliation pour bibi. Ça va c'est pas la défaite la plus cuisante de l'histoire, j'ai sauvé le plus de vaisseau (fuis comme un lâche), perdu aucun système et la moitié de mon empire s'en tape du bonheur.

C'est pendant cette période de paix forcé que la galaxie commence à bouger. Tout d'abord la mauvaise nouvelle, mes copains les Petit Poisson dans l'Eau se sont fait maraver la tronche par les Robofs, un empire de robots qui fait pas dans la diplomatie. Je vous jure que ça m'a fait un coup au moral, j'étais pas là pour les défendre (ils ont pas demandé en même temps) et maintenant leur empire a disparu. C'est la larme à l’œil que je renomme mes planètes océaniques en l'honneur de leur défunte civilisation (bienvenue Océan 1, 2 & 3). 
En représailles j'ai pris les systèmes proche de chez moi jusqu'à leur capitale et tout conquis, comme c'était des mondes robots et que toutes les pop étaient automatiquement purgées, j'ai tout filé à mon voisin qui m'aime pas dans le but qu'il m'aime bien pour faire un pacte commerciale. Je vous gâche la surprise, ça n'a pas marché. Mes flottes a moitié détruite et un besoin d'alliage pour autre chose, me font arrêter (ou c'est autre chose, je me rappelle plus en vrai) l'endiguement de ces enfoirés.

Les bonnes nouvelles maintenant, de l'autre coté de la galaxie le Khan se réveille pile chez les Nice Guys Coco, l'empire avec le plus grand poids diplomatique et surtout l'empire qui 1 - veut pas de mes succursales et 2 - fait la guerre à ses voisins qui, eux, en veulent bien. Prenez ça dans la tronche, enfoiré ! Je serai cependant déçu de la prestation, puisqu'il va mourir très vite, mais il laissera derrière lui un bon petit empire en plein milieu des Cocos.
La seconde bonne nouvelle, j'ai découvert le système des Cybrex et finit la recherche pour réparer l'anneau-mondes, l'excitation est à son comble (j'adore les anneaux-mondes). C'est là qu'est mon besoin en alliage m'voyez.

Bon, c'est pas tout mais la paix c'est chiant. J'suis au top cette fois-ci je sais que je suis bien plus balaise que mon voisin, alors allez une petite OPA sur les Onenagro et hop ni une ni deux me voilà possesseurs de beaucoup plus de succursales mais pas de toute. Bordel ! Tant pis, j'attends 10 ans pépère puis j'annexe cette empire chez moi. Encore plus facile maintenant qu'il a plus de pacte de protection, même si ça n'aurait fait aucune différence.

C'est là que je me rends compte que je suis bien, je dois avoir 8 flottes, 6 avec titans, le mastodonte qui va arriver, l'empire voisin dont j'ai oublié le nom c'est fait bouffé par les Robofs, merde les cons, ils ont repris du poil de la bête. Je me dis que ce serait bien le moment de récupérer Geek, le système natal des Petits Poissons sauf que.. C'est le moment qu'à choisi un empire déchu pour s'éveiller. Oui j'ai pas parlé d'empire déchu, ils étaient loin de moi, j'ai eu aucune interaction avec eux. Je saurai même pas dire leur nombre. Donc l'empire s'éveille (il est sûrement 5heure) et là, surprise, un autre s'éveille de même ! Blam ! War in Heavens ! Ooooooooh.

Ça sent mauvais comme un fion pas lavé depuis des mois, une note d'espoir, la ligue de je-sais-plus-quoi se forme avec la majorité des empires, le leader sera évidemment les Nice Guys Cocos (les enfoirés). Il y a deux ou trois empires xénophobes qui se sont soumis et bien évidemment les Robofs qui restent neutre dans cette aventure et qui en profite à mort.
Grosse bonne nouvelle, tout le monde dans la même ligue = plus besoin de pacte commercial = 1k d'influence dépensé en succursales. Bordel la thune que ça génère, j'adore.
Petit bémol politique, une crise est voté au sénat contre un seul empire renaissant ce qui entraîne la totalité des empires en infraction. C'est con, mais rassurez vous, l'IA n'a pas voté les sanctions alors on est sauvé.

Petit récapitulatif de la situation. Un empire renaissant, c'est des flottes à 200k qui se scinde pour conquérir absolument tout, en laissant derrière elle des citadelles à 50k de puissances, et là y en a deux, qui sont sensé se foutre sur la gueule mais on dirait plutôt qu'elles s'évitent *soupir*. A l'autre bout de la galaxie, sans aucun portail évidemment. C'est absolument l'enfer, ou comme dirait nos amis outre-atlantique, une baguette dans les fesses.

Je ne me laisse pas démonter, après de courtes escarmouches je vois que les deux empires sont en cinétiques uniquement (dégâts améliorés contre les boucliers et réduits contre le blindage), je rétrofit tout en full blindage pour finir avec 8 flottes 200/200 avec chacune un petit titan. J'ai exagéré en disant du mal des IA sans portails, il y en a quand même deux d'accessibles mais un au prise de l'ennemi. Bref, j'avance péniblement jusqu'au secteur principale de l'empire (il lui faut un nom, ce sont des cyclopes moches, ce sera donc B comme Bigleux) B. Les systèmes appartiennent aux autres empires en fonction des revendications, je capture la capitale juste pour le faire chier et je m'en vais chez l'autre empire (franchement, les pop ressemblent à rien alors on va l'appeler A). Il faut savoir qu'à ce moment, grâce à mon rouleau compresseur, la taille de l'empire B est plutôt petit en comparaison à l'empire A qui commence à faire un quart de la galaxie.
Arrivé dans le secteur principale de A, je remarque que les systèmes sont à moi, j'en profite donc pour bombarder et capturer toutes les planètes. Je construit au plus vite des portails pour rejoindre mon chez moi à l'autre bout. Et là, je me rends compte que c'est vraiment vraiment la galère, je sépare mes flottes pour tenter de reprendre du terrain mais mes alliés n'opposent aucune résistance, toutes les planètes sont conquises par A et B c'est vraiment l'enfer.
Avec l'extension je perds mes succursales en plus ! Enfoiré d'anticapitaliste ! Mais rien ne m’arrête, encore toute mon influence qui part dans des nouvelles et j'y colle des trucs de mercenaires pour plus de flottes !

J'ai gardé le plus rigolo pour la fin. Vous avez le tableau pour l'instant ? Mon empire tranquille en bas à droit, collé aux Robofs, mon petit pieds à terre en haut à gauche. L'empire A qui s’étend de plus en plus à l'ouest et au sud. L'empire B qui s'étend au Nord et vers l'Est. C'est là que le jeu a décidé que ça ne suffisait pas. C'est là que j'ai fait pipi dans ma culotte.

Arrive la Contingence.

Je suis en pleine crise et vlan, prends toi une autre dans la face. Je découvre que la guerre dans les cieux n'est pas considéré comme une crise. Seigneur dieu tout puissant bordel, j'ai mal au cul, la crise elle est irl chez moi à ce moment.

Tout n'est pas si triste, le premier hub spawn tout à l'ouest dans l'empire A. Ça me réconforte un peu, je me dis même qu'avec de la chance l'empire renaissant va s'en débarrasser (ne comptez pas sur la chance). Puis les trois autres spawn dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre jusqu'à chez moi. Là c'est la panique, je rappelle tout le monde pour affronter la première flotte de 100k qui arrive chez moi. La bataille sera gagné mais avec de lourdes pertes, bein oui, il fallait bien que les vaisseaux de la Continence soit uniquement armés avec des lasers, qui font des dégâts supplémentaires aux blindages, alors que j'ai que des blindages. Deuxième rétrofit totale de la partie, on remet le plus de bouclier possible, on vire les IA consciente défectueuses, au sénat dès que possible faire une mesure d'urgence contre la crise, passage à 10 flottes avec titans, la vie est belle mais je chie un peu dans mon froc.

Objectif : la Contingence, parce que si je le fais pas, qui va le faire hein ? J'ai de la chance, après la destruction du premier hub (fallait pas pop chez moi aussi) gardé par une flotte à 250k quand même, j'ai pris la dernière tradition qui me permet de récupérer l'ascension Défenseur de la Galaxie. Je pars donc avec la majorité des flottes sauver la galaxie j'imagine, le problème c'est qu'il va falloir faire beaucoup de chemin sans portail, alors pour les renforts des cuirassés détruit ça va être compliqué. J'utilise les flottes défensives pour garder mon nouveau chez moi et occasionnellement chez moi (y a un trou de ver pas loin, chez les Robofs) en regardant la taille de l'empire B gonfler à bloc et l'empire A perds du terrain face à la crise. Ce ne sera pas long de détruire les quelques flottes qui vadrouilles et deux autres hubs, tant mieux, plus je traîne plus les empire renaissants en profitent.
Sur le chemin du dernier hub, qui paradoxalement est le premier hub, j'en profite pour reprendre beaucoup de système, pour rien puisque je n'arrive pas à être partout pour les défendre (ptn de jeu de chat et de la souris). Je n'arrive pas à prendre la décision de scinder encore plus mes flottes, j'ai beau être méga riche, je ne générerais jamais assez d'alliage pour tout recréer d'un coup dans le pire des cas. La Contingence ne rime pas avec résistance car le premier/dernier hub tombe sous mes bombes et apparaît alors, bien évidemment encore une fois à bab el oued, le dernier (le vrai dernier) hub, le hub d'origine (le vrai premier du coup).
Grace à mes yeux de lynx et mes facultés hors norme, et aussi le TP des vaisseaux, les flottes qui ont encore leurs titans, la moitié de la flotte de départ, et le mastodonte iront lui maraver sa gueule et débarrasser la galaxie de ces petits enfoirés de robots (acte 1, n'oubliez pas les Robofs). Je me jette des fleurs, parce qu'encore une fois, c'est pas les autres empires qui vont le faire.

Nous en sommes là, les flottes rentrées aux ports fraîchement refaites, ma ZombieEntreprise dorénavant Custodian Galactic avec les deux empires dénoncés (prochaine étape la flotte galactique). Un vote pour dénoncer les Robofs est passé (hourra), leur fin et la récupération de l'espace des Petits Poissons est proche. Une fois cette deuxième empire d'enfoirés de petits robots sera annihilé, troisième rétrofit des flottes en full blindage et plus rien pour m’empêcher de faire comprendre qui c'est le patron aux empire A & B, et qui sait, peut-être à tout le monde aussi.


Merci d'avoir lu le pavé que j'avais pas du tout prévu d'écrire (c'est qu'il s'en ai passé des choses) et vive les Canard Pécuniers Galactiques !

----------


## Wells83

a quand une partie RP entre humain ?  ::P:

----------


## zebulon

Bravo et merci pour cet excellent moment de lecture vidéoludique ! Franchement, à côté, le Commandant Adama et son Battlestar Galactica, c'est de la rigolade ! Je dirais même plus, bobmachine au sein de Stellaris, c'est une autre galaxie !

----------


## [dT] Moustik

*Attention au spoil !* Ne cliquez pas si vous ne voulez pas vous divulgacher la surprise.

Journal de dev n° 249 : Les nouvelles enclaves : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...iends.1518971/

Journal de dev n° 250 : Nouveaux bâtiments stellaires / mégastructures : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...ation.1520106/

----------


## Jack Shepard

Oui mais c'est pour quaaaaaaaand???

----------


## [dT] Moustik

*Le 12 mai !*



Annonce de la date de sortie du DLC "Overlord" : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-12th.1521490/

Journal de dev n° 251 : Les hyper-relais et quelques améliorations https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...b-iib.1521209/

Il y a aussi un premier aperçu des nouveaux succès et des nouvelles couleurs / emblèmes / motifs pour les drapeaux.  ::):

----------


## Nols

12 mai, ça me laisse le temps de finir ma partie en cours

----------


## Esprit

Cela sera l'occasion pour moi de le relancer.  ::P:

----------


## bobmachine

Comment ? Vous arrivez à vous arrêter ? Moi j'ai décidé de continuer jusqu'à réussir une partie de Void Dweller ou j'aurai plus d'habitat que de planètes. C'est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## Aza

> *Le 12 mai !*
> 
> 
> 
> Annonce de la date de sortie du DLC "Overlord" : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-12th.1521490/
> 
> Journal de dev n° 251 : Les hyper-relais et quelques améliorations https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...b-iib.1521209/
> 
> Il y a aussi un premier aperçu des nouveaux succès et des nouvelles couleurs / emblèmes / motifs pour les drapeaux.


trop belle la cinématique <3

----------


## Eloso

Ce sera l'occasion de m'y remettre. Surtout que sans avoir anticipé le coup j'ai posé le 13 avril en congé bêtement pour les solder.

----------


## La Clef

> Merci d'avoir lu le pavé que j'avais pas du tout prévu d'écrire (c'est qu'il s'en ai passé des choses) et vive les Canard Pécuniers Galactiques !


C'était bien sympa à lire. Ça m'a rappelé des souvenirs de ma seule et lointaine partie.  ::):

----------


## BenbenD

Les sites archéologiques sont toujours synonymes de désastres, ou il arrive parfois que ca débouche sur quelque chose de positif ?

J'ai fini 2 sites, le premier, un dragon galactique est apparu et à détruit ma colonie, le second, une calamité a détruit le système solaire et j'ai dû lui prêter allégeance  :tired:

----------


## Eloso

C'est aléatoire, mais il y a des bonnes conséquences parfois  :;): 

Sinon j'ai relancé une partie avec des nécroïdes, avec des necromants et des archivistes de la mort... dieu que c'est fun et dépaysant

----------


## Stelteck

Perso dans une site archeologique j'ai trouvé une sorte d'arbre sentient comme relique, qui me donnait régulièrement le pouvoir de transformer n'importe quel monde en Gaia (et me filait des esclaves arbres en même temps).

----------


## BenbenD

Ok je vais continuer à les étudier alors  ::):  

J'ai une autre question concernant le management des secteurs. 
Lorsqu'on choisit de se concentrer sur un type de politique, les districts des planètes se construisent-ils en fonction de cette politique ou faut-il les micromanager? 

Pour l'instant je les gère moi-même car j'ai l'impression que rien ne se passe.

----------


## Eloso

J'avoue que j'ai trop peur de la gestion de l'IA pour les faire gérer de manière autonome. A tord surement. Mais j'ai été salement échaudé dans certains itérations antérieures.

Après, je joue rarement de façon à repeindre rapidement la galaxie à mes couleurs...

----------


## BenbenD

Si elle doit vraiment les gérer, j'ai surtout l'impression qu'elle dors l'IA! 
Ca fait quand même beaucoup de micro à un moment

----------


## Garrluk

En plus de donner une politique au secteur, il faut aussi passer les planètes en management automatique (de mémoire un bouton à côté de celui qui permet de changer la désignation) et donner des ressources aux secteurs (ça se fait sur l'écran de management des secteurs).

----------


## BenbenD

Top, merci Garrluk  :;):

----------


## thedep

Il me semble aussi qu'en prérequis, il faut que ton secteur ait un gouverneur.

----------


## BenbenD

Effectivement, avec un gouverneur, le bouton management automatique de la planète deviens disponible. 
Bon, j'ai regardé un peu, au final je fais tout en manuel car l'IA continue de dormir de mon point de vue. 

Dans ma partie, j'ai d'un côté un empire bien plus puissant que moi sauf militairement avec qui j'ai d'excellentes relations au sein d'une communauté galactique de bisounours. Et de l'autre des pirates complètement teubés mais avec une puissance de feu de folie. Du coup on s'emmerde un peu là. Vu que je ne peux pas créer de fédérations, on va essayer de taper et de vassaliser les pirates. (Disclaimer: ca va mal se passer)

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Journal de dev n°253 : La note de patch : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...-more.1523352/

Ce qui sera gratuit dans la mise à jour 3.4 "Cepheus" :

----------


## Whiskey

Petit remontage du topic pour rappeler que le DLC Overlord sort aujourd'hui :salive:

https://www.paradoxinteractive.com/g...expansion-pack



Vais enfin avoir une excuse pour me remettre sérieusement au jeu  ::P:

----------


## Whiskey

Dispo a prix standard de 19.99 €  ::):

----------


## bobmachine

Super ! J'ai créé des nouveaux empires avec les nouvelles origines et je vais pouvoir lancer une nouvelle partie avec toujours ma firme de canards de l'espace. J'arrive pas à changer, help.

----------


## Kobixe

> Dispo a prix standard de 19.99 €


16€ sur Gamebillet (revendeur officiel) !

Pour ma part j'hésite vraiment. J'ai l'impression que le gros du contenu est dans le patch gratuit. Je vais peut-être attendre les retours pour voir si ça fonctionne vraiment bien le délire des vassaux

----------


## La Clef

Sur les forums officiels de Paradox, le traducteur de la version française (les mods Jules Verne) demande l'avis des joueurs sur un certain nombre de ses choix pour la sortie d'_Overlord_.
Si ça vous intéresse, c'est par ici : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...#post-28266697

Une remarque au passage, c'est qu'on a beaucoup de chance d'avoir des traducteurs de qualité pour les jeux Paradox que ce soit pour EU 4, CK 3 ou Stellaris parce que la "localisation" made in Paradox, c'est vraiment honteux et les joueurs germanophones et hispanophones, notamment, ne cessent de se plaindre de l'état du jeu dans leur langue : phrases dépourvues de sens, clés non traduites, fautes grossières, etc.

----------


## Aza

En parlant de localisation on attends toujours la gestion du clavier AZERTY... Depuis 15 ans.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour ma part j'hésite vraiment. J'ai l'impression que le gros du contenu est dans le patch gratuit. Je vais peut-être attendre les retours pour voir si ça fonctionne vraiment bien le délire des vassaux


Pareillement, des petits retours depuis ?

----------


## Jack Shepard

Le hotfix est la!
Il régle les bugs les plus gênants.
J'aime vraiment beaucoup ce jeu il devient de plus en plus complet et plein de possibilités.

----------


## [dT] Moustik

6 ans déjà.

----------


## Wolfram

> Le hotfix est la!
> Il régle les bugs les plus gênants.


Cool. Je vais enfin pouvoir tester Overlord ^^

----------


## Jack Shepard

Bonjour à tous!

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment fonctionnent les vassaux ce serait sympa, 
Car ya deux-trois trucs qui m'échappent encore.
Par exemple:
J'ai demandé à un empire a côté de moi de le vassaliser, je change le contrat pour qu'il accepte, en gros je lui donne 15% de mes ressources de base.
Il dit oui,
Genre six mois après j'ai un gros boost de mes ressources, je vais voir sur les termes du contrat,
Ils ont changé ! Maintenant c'est lui qui me donne 30% de sa prod! Cool mais j'ai rien demandé.
Par contre maintenant je perd 2,5 de loyauté par mois avec lui mais ça ne semble pas la faire évoluer parce qu'elle reste à 79.
Bref j'ai l'impression de pas bien lire ce tableau sur la loyauté en particulier.

Merci!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah là comme ca j'dirais que les 30% qu'il te donne c'est normal puisque c'est ton vassal (si j'ai bien compris ton don de 15% n'était que pour lui faire avaler la pillule) et la baisse de loyauté ca me parait normal, c'est ton vassal, pas ton ami. Et si elle stagne c'est qu'à coté certains facteurs la font aussi remonter.

----------


## Jack Shepard

Je sais pas trop vu comment le menu est fait j'ai l'impression que "le pacte" signé avec l'autre empire pour qu'il devienne mon vassal stipule que je lui doit 15% de mes ressources de base tout les mois (en échange de venir participer à toutes mes guerres) mais le pacte a changé sans que je demande rien peu après

----------


## bobmachine

Hello,

J'ai enfin fait une partie sur Overlord, toujours avec ma corp void-dweller, et j'ai enfin réaliser un rêve vieux de 6 ans : vassaliser toute la galaxie.

.. Ou presque, il en reste deux à l'autre bout de la galaxie qui couterait une blinde en influence, et trois péquins qui ont fait une fédération.

Avec cet addon, l'IA utilise énormément le système de vassaux. J'en ai vu un qui devait avoir une petite dizaine, je l'ai assujetti et tout récupéré d'un coup, c'est marrant.
Une fois que j'ai compris comment ça fonctionnait je me suis fait plaisir. Les deux premiers par la guerre, la suite parce qu'on me la demandé, et le reste par la diplomatie (j'en ai s*** des ET avec mes émissaires je peux vous le dire).

Coté nouveauté les hyper-relais c'est trop bien, quand on relie une autoroute avec un empire ami y a un message d'amour et d'amitié j'adore, y a même des bonus avec des édits. Faut que je vérifie mais je pense qu'ils sont obligatoires pour avoir tous les bonus des vassaux.
Les anneaux orbitaux, c'est difficile pour moi d'avoir un avis vu que j'ai majoritairement des habitats, mais y a des gros bonus pour les ouvriers.

Tout ce dont j'ai parlé coute de l'influence, des tonnes d'influence parfois, ajouté les succursales de la corpo et c'est encore plus d'influence à donner. Et je donne et je donne et je donne. Ça m'a fait peur au début mais finalement, y a plusieurs moyens d'en gagner beaucoup alors ça s'équilibre bien.

L'enclave scrapper est top au début, 120 crédits la corvette ! J'ai pas touché au reste sur cette partie.

Y a encore des p'tits bugs, surtout celui-ci qui fait passer votre stockage de ressource à 0 avec une tech, mais heureusement repart avec une autre ^^

J'oublie surement plein de choses ! 


Et pour le plaisir quelques images moches :


La taille de l'empire suzerain de la galaxie :


Avec ses habitats (je suis fier, c'est la première fois que j'en fais plus que 4 en void-dweller) :


Les vassaux :


La démocratie (pour contraster avec tous les "i'am the senate" version starwars) :


Ça pourrait être lié avec les vassaux qui nous suivent dans les votes mais non, c'est le khan qui a pop et à ma grande surprise tout le monde a sauté sur l'occasion. Dommage que comme un con j'ai fini la crise avant de faire une custodie perpétuelle.

----------


## Arthropode

Comment as-tu fait pour proposer la sujétion à d'autres empires ? Pas moyen de réussir à convaincre mon voisin, pourtant plus faible. Dans la description des valeurs d'acceptation, je n'ai même pas de points positifs (à part une altitude amicale).

----------


## bobmachine

Je pense que c'est un mélange entre l'amitié (fanatique xénophile, amélioration des relations, tradition diplomatie, pactes commercial, recherche) et la puissance de la flotte. C'était pas du tout le cas au début, comme j'avais l'habitude d'avoir des refus systématiques je regardais plus.
Aucun xénophobe dans le lot je crois, j'ai eu une galaxie très pacifique dans cette partie, ça a du jouer je pense.

----------


## narakis

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas jouer. Je suis agréablement surpris, ils ont enfin améliorer l'ia, bon la je suis en 2300 et je commence à la dépasser dans tout les domaines mais c'est plus lié à mon point départ (Entre 2 empire déchu, donc super safe en début de partie ce qui m'à permis de rush la science sans trop me soucier de ma flotte au début)

 Bon par contre là j'en suis au point ou je vais pouvoir envahir les 2 empires déchus donc la partie est probablement "terminée", sauf imprévu (Genre une saloperie derrière les portes L, j'ai mis 5X en crise^^) je vais rouler sur tout, si c'est le cas je vais probablement recommencer une partie. (Peut être un fanatique xénophobe ou un exterminateur, ça doit être beaucoup plus chaud/fun d'avoir toute la galaxie à dos dès le début de partie maintenant^^)

 Pas sur qu'ils arrivent le soucis un jours de l'ia qui se fait larguer en science par contre, quand tu commence à avoir deux/trois planète qui sortent 700+ science y"a pas grand monde qui peut lutter. (Mais on progresse quand même, avant tu sentait que l'ia tenait vraiment uniquement gràce au cheats venant du mode difficulté, là elle à une vraie économie)

----------


## bobmachine

J'ai essayé essaim dévoreur nécroïde, c'était fun jusqu'à la fédération de militariste fanatique Y_Y

----------


## Eloso

Suis-je le seul à avoir un bug sur les missions d'espionnage ? Si je ne vais pas les voir moi-même, voir si je ne quitte pas le jeu (et relance la même sauvegarde plus tard), j'en ai certaines qui semblent bloquer dans les limbes...

----------


## Jack Shepard

En fait c'est comme les sites de fouilles,
Ça marche par palier, quand un palier est atteint,
Tu a une notification et faut cliquer dessus pour aller dans le menu et valider le palier.
Si tu vois pas la notif, elle disparaît et le palier reste bloqué jusqu'à ce que tu aille voir de toi même pour valider.

----------


## Eloso

Purée, pourtant je fais gaffe mais j'ai rarement le sentiment de voir passer les dites notifications (et oui, le coup des paliers, j'avais bien vu).

Bon, va falloir que j'ouvre mieux mes yeux.

----------


## Jack Shepard

Après je sais pas si tu joue avec le son mais perso autant celui des sites de fouilles je le reconnais bien, autant celui des ope il est vraiment bateau

----------


## Eloso

Toujours... Je pourrais confondre si c'était celui des systèmes explorés (qui devient usant à un moment), mais je suis à un moment de ma partie où je fais plus de missions d'espionnage que d'exploration de la galaxie.

----------


## t4rget

> Comment as-tu fait pour proposer la sujétion à d'autres empires ? Pas moyen de réussir à convaincre mon voisin, pourtant plus faible. Dans la description des valeurs d'acceptation, je n'ai même pas de points positifs (à part une altitude amicale).


C'est quelque chose qui se fait entre xénophiles. C'est sale.

----------


## t4rget

Ca marche comment les enclaves de mercenaires? Il y a le petit bouton sur mes flottes.  ::):

----------


## Eloso

> Ca marche comment les enclaves de mercenaires? Il y a le petit bouton sur mes flottes.


(jouant en Ironman, j'avoue que même si cela me démange, moi non plus je n'ai pas osé testé...)

----------


## bobmachine

Vous pouvez cliquer, vous aurez un message avec une confirmation ou non.

Si j'ai bien compris (j'ai pas encore testé), vous transformez votre flotte en enclave et n'importe quel empire peut la louer. Vous gagnez des sous à chaque location, et plus la flotte est puissante mieux ça marche.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

> (jouant en Ironman, j'avoue que même si cela me démange, moi non plus je n'ai pas osé testé...)


Si jamais dans documents -> paradox interactive -> stellaris -> save games, tu peux copier coller les fichiers de sauvegarde, même en ironman. Ca marche sur tous les jeux Paradox.

----------


## Noxx

J'ai enfin lancé une partie, pour commencer j'ai choisi la communauté humaine histoire de rouler, ou pas, sur la galaxie avec des humains. La partie avance bien, j'ai "gagné" trois guerres avec un statu quo, ça m'a permis de récupérer des systèmes et des planètes pour étendre ma civilisation et récupérer des esclaves. L'esclavage jouant sur le bonheur de ma population j'ai commencé à donner le droit de vivre un peu plus confortablement à mes nouveaux camarades, mais je maintiens toujours un contrôle sur la population et la migration. 

Ceci étant, j'arrive à un point ou j'ai de plus en plus de pops sans emploie et cela joue sur le bonheur et je ne trouve pas la solution, dois-je modifier les droits et purger une race ou deux?  ::ninja::  L'autre soucis dans ma partie est que je suis en milieu de tableau, j'ai deux alliances défensives mais ils ne me suivront pas si j'attaque mon voisin, qui lui est littéralement allié à l'ensemble de la galaxie...ça risque d'être ennuyant pour la suite de la game.

----------


## bobmachine

Tu peux coloniser une nouvelle planète pour tes chômeurs. Si l'habilité est insuffisant tu peux terraformer avant la colonisation (mais c'est très long, tu as un édit qui réduit de 50%) ou tu peux construire des habitats. La purge ça va régler ton problème et t'en créé un nouveau, tous les xénophiles de la galaxie t'aimerons beaucoup moins ^^'

Ah! Vu que t'es un gentil esclavagiste tu peux aussi vendre tes esclaves sur le marché galactique.

Améliore tes relations avec les deux empires qui t'apprécies assez pour faire tes pactes défensif. Ça servira pour au choix, faire une fédération, te faire inviter dans une fédération ou être associé et enfin tout ce qui concerne la vassalité.

----------


## Noxx

Oui j'ai continué ma partie et je viens de voir qu'un voisin est d'accord pour une fédération mais il faut que j'ai la tradition diplomatique pour, et bien entendu je ne l'ai pas  ::ninja::  bon le jeu a du comprendre que je voulais la guerre car ils attaquent tous mon allié et je me retrouve à défendre mes positions. Comme les agresseurs sont couverts par mon rival je ne peux rien faire  ::'(:  

Finalement j'ai terraformé deux planètes et j'ai réglé mon soucis pour un temps. Par contre je ne comprends pas comment je peux toujours avoir des races autres que humaine alors que je contrôle la population et la migration. 

La profondeur de jeu est incroyable, vraiment un plaisir de découvrir les mécaniques et je joue humain, j'imagine pas la suite.

----------


## bobmachine

Je suis pas un expert dans le domaine de la migration, à vérifier ce que je vais dire donc.

Tu ne peux pas contrôler les migrations si tu signes un traité de migration avec un autre empire. Par contre ce que tu peux faire, c'est autoriser la politique de contrôle des populations et ensuite dans le panneau espèce, dans les droits de chaque espèce, interdire la libre migration des pop.


Si tu veux faire une prochaine partie radicalement différente ou tu n'as pas grand chose à gérer : Lithoid Necrophage Mondovore - Une seule planète avec toute la population de la galaxie dessus.

Bienvenue sur Stellaris !

----------


## Noxx

Oui j'ai déjà un contrôle des populations + espèce, j'ai modifié les droits pour empêcher les migrations et confirmer le contrôle de la population. Du coup je vais regarder si j'ai pas des traités, ça expliquerait effectivement mon soucis, en gros la pop migre vers une planète puis ensuite elle est prisonnière chez moi, sympa. 

D'ailleurs les espèces commencent à muter donc je dois assez souvent modifier les droits de la nouvelle sous espèce, assez chiant à faire. 

Merci pour les Lithoid, ça pourrait en effet être sympa.

Edit: Pour les améliorations de la flotte, je fais à chaque fois l'up automatique, tu conseilles plutôt de se pencher dessus? pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'être en retard lors des batailles.

----------


## bobmachine

C'est toujours marrant d'imaginer toute une population qui migre sur une autre planète pour finir esclave de plein gré, tu te dis que chez eux ça doit vraiment craindre.

La compo des flottes et des vaisseaux contre l'IA t'as des trucs qui marchent mieux, full corvettes au début, pas de destroyer directement des croiseurs avec des strike craft (je connais pas le terme en français, j'appelle ça des portes-nefs) et les BC avec de l'artillerie. Mais en vérité, moi je fais toujours un peu de tout et ça marche très bien.
Au contraire, le choix de tes armes/défense sera très utile contre les différentes crises de fin de partie, qui auront toujours le même équipement sur leurs vaisseaux. Dans l'hypothèse où tu en aurais besoin (à puissance de flotte égale ou inférieur).

Je créé toujours mes propres modèles, que je laisse en amélioration automatique. Ça me permet d'avoir ce que je veux et toujours à jour sans passer mon temps dans l'éditeur, même si j'adore ça ^^

----------


## Noxx

Ma seconde population n'a pas eu de chance il s'agit de mes conquêtes, mais ils s'intègrent bien, et en particulier dans mes armées d'assaut donc ils ont maintenant des droits proches des humains. J'aime le fait qu'on puisse construire une histoire, par exemple lors de ma défense actuelle contre la 1ere puissance de la galaxie ils m'attaquent avec des flottes ou il n'y a jamais la même espèce au commande.  Je paye des mercenaires pour protéger une partie de mon empire alors que mes pops sont plutôt xénophobes  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'équipement de ma flotte je vais me pencher dessus, merci. D'ailleurs après cette partie si je souhaite lancer une nouvelle partie avec une nation militarisme, tu conseilles qui?

----------


## Jack Shepard

Une fois ta partie terminée tu aura une meilleure vision d'ensemble des mécaniques du jeu, je te conseil donc de te créer un empire custom.

----------


## t4rget

> Pour l'équipement de ma flotte je vais me pencher dessus, merci. D'ailleurs après cette partie si je souhaite lancer une nouvelle partie avec une nation militarisme, tu conseilles qui?


L'attaque des clones. Littéralement.


Avec l'amiral, ca fait en tout +55% de bonus de cadence de tir. 


Reste qu'il y a des subtilités comme l'assemblage des populations organiques à mettre en place pour avoir plus de clones.


L'éthique autoritaire n'est pas indispensable. C'est un choix narratif. Quitte à être la race clonée supérieure, autant réduire en esclavage les sous-races.
Tu peux aussi partir avec des lithoïdes plutôt qu'une race organique pour ajouter de la durabilité aux armées et de la durée de vie aux chefs.

Bonne domination de la galaxie.

----------


## Noxx

Bon j'ai réussi à créer une fédération mais on s'est fait rouler dessus par le camps d'en face, prendre 200k de vaisseaux ça fait mal   ::ninja::  je vais relancer une game avec la race haut de gamme dont j'ai oublié de nom, histoire de voir un autre gameplay. Cette fois je vais un peu plus miser sur la recherche car j'avais trop de retard sur ma première game.

----------


## bobmachine

J'ai commencé à fortifier Terminal Egress dans ma dernière partie, c'est assez amusant le nombre de plateformes de défense qu'on peut avoir :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## [dT] Moustik

[Gueulante concernant la brève dans "la caravane patche" dans le CPC n° 431 sur le DLC Overlord de Stellaris]

*edit :* Justice a été rendue dans le dernier CPC.

----------


## Aza

Parfois c'est limité leurs analyses en effet :s

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'as jamais lu le test de MOTO GP de Kahn toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Turgon

Tiens, j'ai pas suivi Stellaris depuis des années et en lisant la description du DLC sur steam qui est juste une liste floue, je ne suis pas plus avancé. En vrai, il y a quoi dans ce DLC ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Thelann

Principalement des fonctionnalités supplémentaires pour les vassaux. L'idée c'est de pouvoir créer un empire interstellaire cosmopolite avec des vassaux spécialisés. Et bon oui il y'a aussi des catapultes...
A titre personnel j'ai pas testé (j'ai toujours un DLC de retard, question de sous voyez vous) mais la mouture actuelle de Stellaris est vraiment fun je trouve.

----------


## Jack Shepard

Perso c'est devenu le jeu du lequel j'ai le plus d'heures sur Steam.
Le dernier dlc, mis à part les bugs a la sortie, est vraiment sympa.

----------


## Adu

J'ai réinstallé Stellaris après un sacré moment sans jouer, j'ai quelques gros patchs/DLC de retard (Federations, MegaCorp, Nemesis et Overlod) .... Y a un site pour lire du tuto pour se remettre dans le bain ? Car j'ai lancé le jeu et j'ai plus rien compris du tout (je dis bien lire et pas des vidéos YT)

----------


## Jack Shepard

Pas un tuto mais le wiki est complet et à jour.

----------


## LDiCesare

ARGH!
Je viens de me rendre compte qu'on pouvait acheter des ordres avec du training.
Ca parait vachement plus simple d'un coup. Quand je pense aux tours que j'ai passés à pas savoir quoi faire de mon training...

----------


## Adu

> Pas un tuto mais le wiki est complet et à jour.


Merci !

----------


## Jack Shepard

De plus on peux y accéder directement in-game en cliquant sur le point d'interrogation en bas à droite.
PAR CONTRE, je sais pas chez vous mais moi ça marche pas... Je peux pas cliquer sur "accepter"...

----------


## Noxx

Je pense que j'ai loupé quelque chose pour le volet diplomatique. Je me retrouve à chaque fois avec la galaxie sur le dos, pourtant j'essaye d'améliorer les relations dès le début, je laisse mes frontières ouvertes mais rien. Il y a toujours un ou deux malins pour vassaliser la map. Sur EUIV pas de soucis mais la moi pas comprendre.

----------


## bobmachine

Pfiou y a trop de possibilité pour te répondre, peut-être que les empires dont tu parles sont de nature à ne pas aimer la diplomatie (devoring swarm, barbaric despoiler, fanatic purifier..) sans que ce soit de ton fait. Peut-être tu es le seul empire à purger des aliens dans une galaxie de xenophile ^^'

----------


## rafy800

J'ai le syndrome du collectionneur, y'a moyen de choper le jeu et tout les DLC majeurs (je considère mineur les species packs) en solde a quel prix en général ?

----------


## t4rget

> Je pense que j'ai loupé quelque chose pour le volet diplomatique. Je me retrouve à chaque fois avec la galaxie sur le dos, pourtant j'essaye d'améliorer les relations dès le début, je laisse mes frontières ouvertes mais rien. Il y a toujours un ou deux malins pour vassaliser la map. Sur EUIV pas de soucis mais la moi pas comprendre.


Met le curseur sur le niveau de relation dans l'interface de diplomatie. En général ca dit ce qui pose problème. Il arrive des fois que sponsoriser un parti politique te permette de t'aligner idéologiquement sur un voisin pour arriver à batir une fédération. 

Une des choses que je fais en début de partie quand je veux bâtir une entente cordiale, c'est de passer la politique frontalière à "coopérative". Ca diminue les frictions frontalières.

----------


## Catel

J'ai gagné ma première guerre  ::P:  c'est pas facile quand le jeu explique aussi mal ses règles  ::(: 

Après avoir dérouillé ces couillons d'Ishni qui ont cru pouvoir se frotter à moi  :B):  , je me retrouve avec un empire Communauté humaine largement agrandi et 611 d'extension et je sais pas si c'est bien normal.  ::unsure:: 
En fait j'ai du mal à comprendre où je vais comme ça dans le jeu... (je suis en 2308) 

J'ai aussi gagné des points de trait dont la gestion est totalement incompréhensible, et le petit tuto semble complètement dépassé.

----------


## Jack Shepard

L'extension de l'Empire ce n'est pas très grave une fois que ça dépasse 100 tu as des malus à la recherche et à l'unité par exemple, mais sur le principe c'est pas un problème car qui dit extension d'Empire dit plus de pop donc mécaniquement ta recherche et ton unité augmente.

Pour le endgame, bah une fois passée la crise de fin, tu peux continuer un peu en te fixant des objectifs ou te dire que c'était une belle partie et arrêter où tu en est.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et pour les points de traits:
Grâce à la recherche et certains atouts d'ascension tu débloques des points de trait pour ton espèce qu'il faut aller modifier dans le menu. Certains traits coûtent un ou deux points voir 3 selon la puissance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup il faut créer un modèle et ensuite choisir de l'appliquer à la totalité ou pas de ton espèce ce qui va créer une situation où tu pourras dépenser de la recherche pour l'application effective

----------


## Catel

Merci pour les infos, j'ai trouvé comment faire mais l'interface de Paradox n'aide pas.

----------


## Catel

Tiens au fait il y a une coïncidence qui m'amuse pas mal, que l'un des thèmes du jeu ressemble beaucoup à un de ceux composés par Michel Legrand pour Il était une fois l'Espace  ::P:

----------


## Canard WC

Bonjour les canards !
Grand fan des jeux Paradox (HoI4 et CK3), jJ'essaie de m'y mettre, mais j'avoue que le tuto in game est très chiche, voire famélique.
Les tutos ne sont pas une spécialité Paradox avouons le !
 ::|: 
Vous auriez des conseils de tutos youtube s'il vous plait ?
Je rêve d'un vrai guide stratégique imprimé sur du vrai papier pour ce genre de jeu !  ::w00t::

----------


## zebulon

> Bonjour les canards !
> Grand fan des jeux Paradox (HoI4 et CK3), jJ'essaie de m'y mettre, mais j'avoue que le tuto in game est très chiche, voire famélique.
> Les tutos ne sont pas une spécialité Paradox avouons le !
> 
> Vous auriez des conseils de tutos youtube s'il vous plait ?
> Je rêve d'un vrai guide stratégique imprimé sur du vrai papier pour ce genre de jeu !


Les tutos commencent à dater, mais bon, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux pour l'instant...

https://www.youtube.com/c/ColorsFadeGaming/playlists

----------


## Vhipata

> Bonjour les canards !
> Grand fan des jeux Paradox (HoI4 et CK3), jJ'essaie de m'y mettre, mais j'avoue que le tuto in game est très chiche, voire famélique.
> Les tutos ne sont pas une spécialité Paradox avouons le !
> 
> Vous auriez des conseils de tutos youtube s'il vous plait ?
> Je rêve d'un vrai guide stratégique imprimé sur du vrai papier pour ce genre de jeu !


Si l'anglais ne te rebute pas, je proposerais aussi ASpec qui fait énormément de vidéos sur le jeu et qui semble commencer une nouvelle série d'intro avec la dernière version du jeu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDcttjUw9pc

----------


## Canard WC

> Si l'anglais ne te rebute pas, je proposerais aussi ASpec qui fait énormément de vidéos sur le jeu et qui semble commencer une nouvelle série d'intro avec la dernière version du jeu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDcttjUw9pc


Merci à toi et à @Zebulon, j'ai appris des tonnes de choses avec ces vidéos ! Notamment sur l'économie qui n'est pas du tout expliquée dans le jeu lui même.
Si je veux me plonger encore plus dans l'aventure, vous me conseillez quels DLC ?
 Pour l'instant j'ai juste le jeu de base via le gamepass !
Autre question, peut on accèder à un arbre complet des recherches ?

----------


## bobmachine

Tu as l'arbre dans le jeu directement, dans l'onglet recherche. 

Etant fan du jeu, je conseil tous les dlc bien sur. Plus sérieusement, *Utopia* c'est sur. Si tu aimes la guerre *Apocalypse* & *Nemesis*. *Federations*, plus adapter au pacifisme. 

Plus je regarde la liste des dlc, plus j'ai l'impression que y a rien dans le jeu de base. Je finirai juste avec *Necroids*, qui permet de jouer une race radicalement différente.


P.S. : Tu as aussi le wiki qui est archi complet : https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Stellaris_Wiki

----------


## Arthropode

Il y a une nouvelle mise à jour qui est sortie il y a quelques jours, avec un nouveau pack d'espèce, les toxoïdes.
Dans la mise à jour gratuite, des ajouts classiques de rééquilibrages des reliques, améliorations des IA, nouvelles reliques, etc.
Et dans le DLC, des nouvelles espèces, origines, civismes et traits.

----------


## TheOnlyPA

Il y a une nouvelle mise à jour depuis hier : https://store.steampowered.com/news/...77336839176006

Au programme :
- Nouvelles formes de galaxies,
- Rééquilibrage des flottes de combat
- Refonte des chemins de l’ascension
- + tout un tas d'améliorations mineures et corrections



Spoiler Alert! 


COMBAT REBALANCING

    Ship Roles can now be selected to auto-design ships that actually fulfill certain roles, such as Artillery, Brawler, Torpedo, and so on. If you do not possess any weapons that fulfill the selected role, it’ll do its best with what you have.
    Added a new ship size: Frigates are an advanced form of Corvette specialized in delivering G class weapons.
    Torpedoes now gain a multiplicative damage bonus to their damage based on the ship size of the target, as do Prethoryn missiles. The Unbidden also get a reduced variant of this. This bonus is capped at +800% damage.
    Torpedoes now have a maximum firing arc of 25 degrees and a shorter maximum range.
    Energy Torpedoes such as Proton and Neutron Launchers have been changed into G class weapons with a minimum range. Damage has been adjusted to be balanced as a Torpedo class weapon, and like the new Torpedoes, they deal increased damage to larger targets. Unlike standard torpedoes, they remain instant hit weapons for now.
    Some sources of Evasion have been replaced with other effects.
    Small weapons of a category now have a slightly faster refire rate, Large weapons of a category now have a slightly slower refire rate.
    Added a minimum range to all Large weapons except Lasers and Autocannons.
    Weapon component tooltips now display minimum range and firing arc.
    Significant adjustments have been made to various ship combat behaviors.
    Ship combat computers now ignore certain weapons for desired range purposes, and base their desired distance on the actual loadout of the ship. "Swarm" and "Torpedo" behavior will charge in, "Picket" and "Line" behaviors will attempt to stay at the range of their median range weapons, and "Artillery" and "Carrier" will try to stay at the range of their longest ranged weapons.This generally increases the desire for ships to remain at range if possible.
    Artillery and Carrier combat computers now use the new maintain_range combat behavior, which attempts to back off if at less than roughly half their desired range.
    Strike Craft no longer intercept missiles, but will continue to fight each other. Reduced the health and refresh rate of most strike craft.
    Flak Batteries now more strongly counter Strike Craft, while Point Defense now more strongly counter missiles and torpedoes. Strike Craft are more reliant on Shields, Missiles and Torpedoes are more reliant on Armor. Due to their ability to bypass shields, Strike Craft are very effective against other Strike Craft.
    Added Armor Hardening and Shield Hardening modifiers, which reduce armor and shield penetration. Added new aux components that use Exotic Gases, Rare Crystals, Living Metal, or Zro to provide armor and shield hardening.
    Autocannons now have a faster fire rate (and thus are very high damage for their weapon size, but have very short range).
    Added Medium and Large Autocannons.
    Disruptors and Autocannons are now considered Brawling weapons, with short range but faster attacks.
    Mining lasers are now classified as Brawling weapons. Refire rate and general stats have been adjusted.
    With the exception of Autocannons, Kinetic and Missile weapons no longer have bonus hull damage.
    Lasers now deal 25% bonus hull damage.
    Increased the power consumption, cost, and damage of Plasma weapons to differentiate them more from other energy weapons.
    Ships now get a limited number of disengagement opportunities. All current drives provide 1 disengagement roll once the ship takes hull damage below its disengagement threshold, and the Hit and Run war doctrine grants all of your ships an additional attempt. Civilian ships set to evasive will continue to try to disengage with each hit.
    The Hit and Run doctrine provides +2 Disengagement Opportunities.
    Admirals now grant their fleet +1 Disengage Opportunity at levels 5 and 10.
    The Enigmatic Encoder now proves +1 Disengagement Opportunity rather than evasion.
    Armor components now grant twice as much armor as before. Shield components now grant +50% more than before, but regen remains the same. Hull components grant less than before.
    Hull Technologies now give 10% hull instead of fixed values.
    Armor and Hull regen now behave like shields - five times faster outside of combat. (Regen values are now 20% of the previous values for most components.)
    Missiles now fit into S weapon slots and have had their damage modified accordingly, Swarmer Missiles go into M. Torpedoes (and Proton/Neutron Launchers) are now the only weapons that fit into the G slot.
    Adjusted the maximum range of all non-torpedo missiles. Reduced the range of torpedoes. Decreased Missile Accuracy from 100% to 85%.
    Made XL weapons more likely to target battleships and titans.
    Massively increased the chances to lose or damage ships when a fleet uses emergency FTL to escape a battle.
    Reduced the time before emergency FTL can be initiated during combat.
    Ships should try to spread out a little further away from one another in combat.
    Ion Cannons now have 3 Aux slots. The Destroyer (Interceptor), Cruiser (Gunship), and Battleship (Broadside) stern sections now have an extra Aux slot.
    Adjusted power costs for Aux slot utilities.
    It is no longer possible to kill a dragon by distracting it with a large fleet of transport ships.
    The cap to the Force Disparity bonus for fleets that are significantly outnumbered has been dramatically increased.


FEATURES

    Reworked the Ascension Paths from Utopia. Instead of requiring two ascension perks to be taken, each Ascension Path is now a tradition tree unlocked by an ascension perk. The Synthetic path is now split into two paths, Cybernetics and Synthetics.
    Added a version of the Synthetic ascension path for machines to Synthetic Dawn.
    Added a new tradition tree (Politics) to the Federations DLC, which requires the Galactic Community to exist. These traditions empower those that are active in the galactic community, including giving Council members new resolution options to propose.
    Added Conclave Federation Election type to Federations.
    Added Ascensionists civic to Utopia for regular empires and equivalents for hives and machines. Provides +25% planetary ascension effects, -10% ascension cost, and reduces the additional cost of traditions from empire size by 25%.
    The Epi-Genetic Triggers technology and Genetic Resequencing tradition now both allow the removal of pre-sapient traits from species via species modification. The Servile trait from the Syncretic Evolution origin and traits bestowed by the Enigmatic Cache count as pre-sapient traits for this.
    Added various new galaxy shapes, such as 3 and 6 arm spirals, and some more experimental and irregular shapes.
    Galaxies now default to Spiral (2-Armed) rather than Elliptical. Tiny Galaxies now support Spiral (2-Armed) galaxies.
    Added an archaeology site in a new solar system with a debris belt.
    Added support for Text To Speech in various views containing longer texts.
    Added the Cordyceptic Drones civic to Necroids for hiveminds, allowing them to reanimate all organic space fauna..
    Added an event on game start with Common Ground origin to let you pick your federation type.
    Implemented new event chains.


IMPROVEMENTS

    AddedRolled Slave Revolt content into the general Separatist Revolt Situation as a variety when slaves try to revolt.
    Added "planet revolt" VO to planetary revolt situation
    The habitability planet icons in the system view can now be clicked just like on the galaxy map.
    Added a Planet Automation setting which allows for construction even during resource deficits.
    Added tooltip for Detox saying how many Toxic Terraforming CandidatesTCs existyou have within your borders.
    Machine name lists now use hexadecimal and 0-based sequential names.
    Made auto-migration happen via weighted random (so the destination planet will be algorithmically chosen from among the valid destinations, rather than pops always favoring a certain planet until it is full even when multiple are available).
    Changed how Planet Automation is presented in the Planet View to more clearly show that there are settings available.that the player can use.
    Planet Automation Crime Management will now forbid enforcer jobs if you have 0 crimes and allow enforcer jobs if you have more than 27 crime.
    The tooltip for planetary automation designation setting now explains when it will create new jobs.
    Added a new event image for reanimation related events
    Added the Parasitic Overmind Government type.
    Explicitly prevented various scripted solar systems from spawning inside Marauder territory. These include Amor Alveo, Wenkwort, the Caravaneer capital, and Lost Colony origin systems.
    Delayed the start of precursor events for empires with the On the Shoulders of Giants origin. Players who are busy exploring their own backstory may begin exploring those of the broader galaxy after completing the 'Intercepting History' event chain, at which point Precursor events are 3x more likely to appear.
    Habitats built in orbit of large zro, alloy or dark matter deposits now also collect these deposits.


BALANCE

    Occupied planets no longer produce or consume resources from buildings or pops.
    Added nanite autocannons and flak cannons as a reward for killing the scavenger bot.
    The Aquatic trait now costs 2 points.
    Driven Exterminators should now be able to assimilate other machines after taking Synthetic traditions.
    Added a Robot Assembly Complex building that gives 2 roboticist jobs. This is unlocked by a new Robotic Assembly Systems technology.
    The Logic Engines trait is now allowed on droids.
    Tweaked Galactic Market location formula to far more strongly favor trade value in its criteria.

    Capped Federation Experience at 2000 above what is required for level 5, so that level 5 federations with AIs are no longer one of the most fragile configurations known to man.
    If a species cannot live on a planet, it is now the first to be purged from it (this closes a Clone Army exploit related to slowly purging other species instead).
    Artificers now no longer produce engineering research.
    Made Zro Distillation more likely to appear if you have a Shroudwalker teacher.
    Pearl Divers have had their CG output increased, with a corresponding increase in food/mineral upkeep. Their trade value output has been reduced.
    Splinter Hive holdings now require at least 30 pops present on the subject planet to be constructed.
    The Toxic Entity now has an acidic gland dealing 1.25% hull damage per day to all ships in the same system. This does not apply to the player controlled variant.
    A large number of tweaks to the ethic assignment weights. Includes making certain weights based on diplomacy with empires of a particular ethos have an impact that is more dependent on the number of empires you are engaged in such diplomacy with.
    Fixed some oddities that hampered authoritarianism, e.g. now relations with authoritarian empires boosts authoritarianism, and if you are authoritarian, it will no longer boost egalitarianism for you to give your pops good living standards. Finally, also added some weights based on the job the pop is actively working (e.g. priests, nobles and soldiers)
    Certain technologies are no longer cheaper than other technologies in the same tier.
    Food Processing Centers, Mineral Purification Hubs, Energy Nexuses, Alloy Nano-Plants, Civilian Repli-Complexes, The Auto-Curating Vault, Citadel of Faith, Corporate Vault and Alpha Hub now have increased cost and upkeep on ringworlds, in exchange for providing the benefits normally giving by their related orbital ring buildings.
    Ringworld colony designations and ecumenopolis planet class now provide both mechanical and organic pop assembly.
    Colony designations on ring worlds now provide +10% pop growth and assembly speed (this can be multiplied through planetary ascension). The default "ring world" designation provides +15%
    Ecumenopolises now give +25% growth and assembly speed, rather than +50% growth (and no assembly)
    Efficient Bureaucracy civic now grants Bureaucrats, Priests, Managers and Death Priests with Edict Fund production that scales with modifiers to their Unity production.
    Imperialist and Supremacist factions will now be pleased forever if you defeat a Leviathan, not just for 20 years. They are also a bit less selective about which Leviathans they are pleased about you killing (i.e. the list has been updated for those added since the Leviathans DLC)
    Several factions now care about the type of federation you are in, if it is one attached to a particular ethic
    The Imperialist faction will now care about how much of your fleet power you are using.
    Factions will now disband and not reform if they can command the support of less than 3% of the electorate.
    Halved the culture worker modifiers for Egalitarians, Xenophobes and Xenophiles.
    Doubled the culture worker modifier for Pacifists.
    Increased the time it takes to do first contact with other civilisations by about 30%.
    Slightly increased the chance of having a unique first contact event chain.
    It is now allowed for the galaxy to contain multiple void dweller empires.
    Moved the repeatable technologies for strike craft into Society - Military Theory.
    Reduced governing ethics attraction of newly-conquered pops.
    Removed defense platform cost and upkeep reductions from Bulwarks. Bulwarks now gain inherent shield and armor hardening as they level up.
    Strategic resource planetary automation will no longer fill fortress designation planets with refineries instead of strongholds.
    Subjects that are not disloyal will now gain ethics attraction corresponding to their overlord's ethics (this was already the case for spiritualism, now it is the case for all ethics).
    The Cybrex and Sentinel factions now scale to a limited degree based on the setting for endgame crisis difficulty (their difficulty = square root of crisis difficulty).
    Martial Law, Hunter Killer Drones and Compliance Drones planet modifiers now provide penalties to both mechanical and organic pop assembly.
    Zro distillation technology no longer explicitly requires Psionic Theory, but is extremely rare without it.
    Buffed the daemonic incursion by giving them additional naval capacity, reduced ship upkeep and many more fleets (scaling off of their naval cap).
    Updated Merc and Salvager station designs due to changes in which weapons could fit in which slots.
    Extradimensional Anchors and Portals now have a shield hardening aura for allies in that system.
    Larger Extradimensional ships and structures now have a point defense solution. Bzzt.
    Special endgame crisis factions such at the Aberrant, Cybrex and Sentinels now show up a bit earlier on large galaxy maps.
    Presapient traits now have no trait point or trait pick cost.
    Ascension Paths:
        Assimilation tooltips now state if they will remove psionic or cybernetic traits.
        You can now psionically awaken cyborgs. Doing so removes any cybernetic implants they have.
        Installing cybernetic implants in a psionic species now prevents them from having any psionic abilities.
        Non-hive-mind cybernetically ascended empires can now remove the hive-mind trait from hive-minded cyborg pops by assimilation.
        The budding trait is no longer mutually exclusive with the vat-grown trait. The polymelic trait is now mutually exclusive with all versions of the budding traits.
        Rebalanced the Cyborg, Erudite, Psychic and Synthetic leader traits.
    AI Opinions:
        Dramatically increased the absolute value of most opinion modifiers.
        Increased the opinion modifiers granted from first contact, decreased the base rate at which they decay and made the decay rate modified by improving/harming relations.
        Increased the opinion penalty for undertaking Become the Crisis.
        Maximum opinion from Improve Relations has been increased to 150. Minimum opinion from Harm Relations has been decreased to -150. Previous values were 100 and -100 respectively.
        Opinion modifiers from espionage operations now have their decay rate affected by improving and harming relations.
        Opinion modifiers from Galactic Imperium interactions now have their decay rate affected by improving and harming relations.
        Refactored opinion modifiers from Galactic Imperium.
        Only xenophobes are now happy if the caravaneers are destroyed.
        Xenophile, pacifist and corporate are upset if the caravaneers are destroyed.
    Traditions:
        Rebalanced Harmony, Prosperity, Mercantile, Versatility, Synchronicity and Adaptability traditions.
    Origins:
        Mechanists: Now provides +15% robot assembly speed and +1 robot trait pick as origin modifiers instead of -5% robot upkeep. The starting robots now have the bulky and high maintenance traits and the matching trait for whichever worker job they hold. Finally, they now have Robomodding as a guaranteed research option from the start of the game.
        Shattered Ring: The number of segments that are colonizable on game start now depends on the Guaranteed Habitable Worlds setting. These segments have a large amount of blockers including some that require advanced technology to clear, but impact the habitability of the segment. Shattered Ringworld segments are no longer ideal worlds, but have a base of 100% habitability. Repairing shattered ringworld segments now qualify you for the Galactic Wonders AP. The cost and time to restore the shattered ringworld segments has been reduced by 25%.
    Corpse-Filled blockers now take a year to clear.


AI

    AI will now value you offering them fleets. This fixes several cases where you could cheese the AI with worthless offers (e.g. fleets that you have just disbanded, or fleets that have no FTL drive, or are 100% of your total fleet despite being just 1 ship)
    Added base unity target for machine empires so they can afford more leaders in the early game.
    AI assault transports will now go ahead and invade planets if they have enough strength even if they have additional reinforcements on they way.
    AI will no longer assign excessive amounts of fleets to bombard the same planet.
    AI will no longer get stuck trying to activate tradition trees it was blocked out from activating, like the ascension perk trees. (This previously mainly affected modded games).
    AI will now build armies based on the size of their economy.
    AI will now correctly avoid superior enemy forces when pathing to link up with their fleet group
    AI will now use war time edicts, and pay for their strategic resource from their stockpile without constructing additional rare resource producing buildings.
    AIs lacking rare resources will no longer create ship designs that rely on them.
    Fixed an issue where the Prethoryn Scourge did not get all AI updates it should.
    Fixed an issue where AI would sometimes build strongholds even though their economy plan for navy cap was not activated.
    Made the AI generally want more battleships, and generally varied the AI's desire for a certain distribution of ship sizes between personalities.
    Made strategic AI take friendly following fleets into account when computing fleet power.
    Empires will now support crisis decelerations against empires they are at war with.
    Fixed issues with AI's difficulty-adjusted economic modifiers, and certain misevaluations of modifier benefits in its economic strategy


STABILITY

    Fixed Out of Sync involving branch office power production.
    Fixed a crash when ascending planets
    Eliminated potential out-of-sync due to diplomatic relations.


PERFORMANCE

    Fixed lag from having a combination of a large number of species and a large number of colonisable planets.
    Opening the fleet manager in the late game will now have a much-reduced impact on frame rate
    Reduced UI frame rate lag from several sources (notably related to fleets and calculations of whether and where any reinforcements can be recruited)
    Further improved the performance of using triggered economic category modifiers.
    Made mean time to happen events early out if they have fire_only_once and have already fired. (I.e. they will stop draining performance once no longer relevant).
    Slightly sped up the calculation of pop job weights when updating them from serial (i.e. not during the monthly batch parallel update)
    Added caching to AI fleet power calculations.


UI

    Added terraforming candidate icon to galaxy map and system view.
    Reduced notification spam from empires having certain CBs on you.
    Selecting fleets from the galaxy map will now no longer select fleets merging with larger ones. This permits selecting all large fleets in a system without disrupting any fleets that are on their way to merge with them.
    Caravaneers now tell you when you will be allowed to open another Reliquary in the tooltip where they say they can't offer one right now as they need more time to prepare.
    Added planetary designations to the dropdown list for selecting planets in the resettlement view, and generally made it look a bit nicer.
    Tooltips regarding offering or receiving Federation Association status now explain that this is basically a non-aggression pact
    Added a more helpful tooltip to the Inter-Dimensional Trade modifiers.
    The technology card UI will now resize dynamically depending on the size of the content in the card.
    Fixed selected technology card scroll bar overlapping the unlocked content icons.
    Fixed mouse shortcut tooltip for pausing the game being displayed in multiplayer even though it cannot be used in multiplayer.
    Added a tooltip for war demand achievement acceptance that lists systems you lack claims on.
    Added information on potential branch offices for megacorps to the "Kick from Federation" diplo action's tooltip, since Commercial Pacts between federation members are not a thing
    Expansion planner view now has ahave Terraforming Candidate filter. which will help the player to find the uninhabitable planets which has potential to be terraformed to habitable ones. Also there is new status icon which will help distinguish the planets which are possibleis possible to terraform from the ones that are notis not. (not owned, tech requirements, etc...)
    First Contact event chains will now progress if there is a purely random event with only one option. (Note that this only covers events between stages, not the ones that end stages, which may also only have one option). You can tell if your first contact chain is not blocked by a pending event by the alert looking less urgent.because the alert icon will look a bit less threatening.
    Fixed the tooltip for commercial pacts showing the wrong value for how much you would benefit in terms of trade income.
    Fixed it being possible for the subject toThe subject will no longer be able to press the "Build Holdings" button in the agreement view.
    Added modifier details to production and upkeep of buildings.
    Added modifier details to production and upkeep of districts.


BUGFIXES

    Fixed strike crafts flying far below the fleet during combat.
    Added check for disabled fleet when ships are destroyed and end combat if the last ship is disabled. This may solve some instances of the “invincible fleet” bug.
    The last pop on a planet will no longer auto-migrate away.
    The asteroid colony event will no longer get distracted when shot and is now slower to allow for more time to react.
    The Holy Guardians will no longer mind if you turn their Holy Worlds into other planet types as long as you have the Head of Zarqlan. MAY HIS WILL BE DONE
    Fixed planetary ascension modifiers increasing rather than decreasing empire sprawl.
    Auto-designed ships can no longer equip space amoeba weapons.
    Fixed it being possible to get Slave Optimization agenda and Iron Fist trait without actually having any slaves.
    Added missing megastructures to the Giga-Engineering achievement check.
    Repairing the Shattered Ring now makes it have an appearance that matches your empire’s scheme (as restoring ruined ring worlds does).
    Fixed the possibility that the automatically-spawned Commonwealth of Man or United Nations of Earth could spawn next to a xenophobic fallen empire.
    You will no longer get a notification of another empire completing their gateway construction when you are the first to make a gateway and it activates some other gateway.
    The Horizon Signal events converting your empire species' portraits wholesale now give you a little bit of warning ("This may have significant and unpredictable consequences")
    C.A.R.E. Relic World now has Dense Ruins rather than Former Relic World (which it could then get twice if you made it an ecumenopolis)
    Fixed a case where the Caravaneers would ask en empire they had never met to relocate there after their home system was destroyed.
    It is no longer possible to engage the Marauders in conversation multiple times, simultaneously.
    Fixed some cases where orbital deposits could spawn on habitable planets.
    Expand the Planetary Sea is now no longer available on a planet you are terraforming.
    Renamed the 'Planetary Government' and 'Planetary Unification’ technologies for Machine and Hive Mind empires. Machines now begin with 'Planetary Instantiation', and may research 'Uniform Data Standards' as before. Hive Minds begin with 'Planetary Plexus', and now refer to the subsequent technology as 'Evolutionary Convergence'. The actual effects of these technologies remain unchanged.
    Fixed that the ruined quantum catapult in the salvager system spawned above the black hole.
    Tweaked a solar system generated as part of the Imperial Fiefdom origin. The vassal's neighborhood gas giants are no longer quite as close to consuming nearby asteroid belts.
    Marauder clans may no longer spawn in systems which are adjacent to player empires.
    Fixed "blocker cleared" VO not playing.
    Fixed STT button not being clickable in the multiplayer lobby.
    Fixed STT button being malplaced in the multiplayer lobby.
    Fixed an issue which would prevent the Galactic Rebellion from forming if its instigator was the only independent (i.e. non-subjugated) empire left in the galaxy.
    The Spiritualist Awakened Empire should no longer be capable of making a gestalt consciousness turn into a spiritualist empire.
    Fixed some issues with intel logic that could mean that occupied planets could be set to flip between surveyed and unsurveyed each day.
    Executing the envoy that hand-delivered a strongly worded letter no longer incorrectly locks policies that are not causing you to be in breach of galactic law.
    Eating the envoy that hand-delivered a strongly worded letter now locks policies that are causing you to be in breach of galactic law.
    Pacifist Xenophobe empires are no longer in two minds about those who choose to destroy Caravaneer fleets. Pacifism wins out and they now only hold a negative Opinion towards such empires, rather than both positive and negative.
    Reunited the ‘Code Changes’ and ‘Incompatible Code’ empire modifiers with their missing icons.
    First Contact events involving the Shroudwalker and Salvager enclaves now play appropriate sound effects.
    Fixed the broken ringworld segment for the fallen machine intelligence from hiding behind the other segments.
    Empires released by those that have the Divine Sovereign civic will no longer inherit the Divine Sovereign civic.
    Devouring Swarms should no longer come and inspect your ringworlds.
    Fixed an unsupported glyph appearing in place of apostrophes in assorted 'Specialist Subject' events.
    Fixed Corporate Dominions required to have finished Mercantile Traditions to form a Trade League.
    The unbidden no longer have an increased opinion of you if you destroy the Caravaneer's home.
    Fix a missing "Missing DLC" tooltip for authority type
    Added missing flags for Could Be Worse to the Knights' version of Venus and the toxic planets in the Toxic Entity's system.
    Colony event "Wasteland Radiation" won't trigger anymore if your species is immune to radiation.
    Completing the Flesh is Weak special project will no longer allow psionic pops to keep the psionic trait when they gain the cybernetic trait.
    Contingency Worlds now become ordinary colonizable worlds upon losing their Pops.
    Colonies that are depopulated in the middle of ground combat will now correctly end the battle.
    Fixed generated war names when a crisis is declared by the Galactic Community.
    Fix for when becoming a vassal resets all Policies and Species rights to Default.
    Fixed issue with war names using the wrong Empire's name.
    Fixed "Crystal Ball" event not triggering correctly upon entering the Crystalline Home System.
    Fixed being unable to reorder the build queue of your branch offices and subject holdings.
    Fixed colony auto designations really thinking you wanted hydroponics stations.
    Fixed galcom resolution Neutral Defenders, Tiyanki Pest Control and the Tiyanki Conservation Act not correctly unlocking sanctions.
    Fixed missing alpine world modifier in Contingency's habitability preference.
    Fixed missing goto button for "Mineral Factorial" anomaly event.
    Habitats built in orbit of planets with multiple deposit types, such as the mixed energy and alloy deposit spawned as part of the Knights of the Toxic God origin can now only have one of research, mining or generator districts instead of overflowing with too many district types
    If you open a Vault on a tomb world Earth, you will now find Humans inside rather than random aliens (unless Humans already exist in the galaxy).
    Lead ships should no longer run into the enemy disregarding their combat computer.
    Percentage based hull, armor, and shield regen modifiers now show their values correctly. (As +1% rather than +0.01%)
    planet_stability_add modifier now has a single decimal place, meaning that Death Chronicler and Chronicle Drone jobs are correctly shown to be producing 2.5 stability instead of 2.
    Fixed localization for the Trader Proxy Office.
    Removed out dated sector automation logic which was activated for planets when sector automation was enabled but planet automation was deactivated.
    Robot empires will now take planet habitability into account correctly for auto-survey targets.
    Shroud Chosen Leaders will no longer lose their chosen trait on becoming rulers.
    Stopped you getting the Xeno Comedy event as a gestalt empire as it didn't really work flavour-wise for them.
    Synth ascension now gives a warning for the Overtuned origin.
    You can now crack pre-ftl worlds within your borders.
    Using planet crackers against pre-ftl civilizations now requires the Unrestricted Native Interference policy.
    Fixed caravaneer diplomacy view not having a close button.
    A fleet now tries to target system star if starbase or planet orbital target gets destroyed
    Adjusted fleet view textbox max height to remove truncation in Korean.
    Non-potential resource terms will not be validated for agreement proposal
    Defense platforms no longer sail away when in combat but too far away from engaging the enemies.
    Corrected the caravaneers focus button sprite and added a location for every related diplomacy event script so that the button shows up.
    Pops employed at removed jobs now gets fired instead of sticking around.
    Fixed species modification window not showing all species traits if you had a large number of traits.
    Thought Enforcement edict is now available even if you haven't made contact with another empire.
    Fixed the ‘disband fleet’ button in the fleet view using the disband ship icon.
    The option to close communications with Mercenary Enclaves upon first greeting them has been moved to the bottom of the event screen, in line with other, similar events.
    Corrected SPQR family name gender.
    Daemons will no longer use any random namelist.
    Fixed inconsistent coloring in leader trait descriptions.
    Fixed the diplomatic mapmode showing tooltips saying you were in a Commercial Pact with someone if you had a Research Pact with them, and vice versa.
    The tooltip for planetary ascension upgrade will no longer show upgrade info for the non existent tier 11.
    Fixed missing X on Xeno-Compatibility tooltip for non-xenophiles.
    Fixed a tooltip for the Life-Seeded Origin which would appear to repeat a query on the Relentless Industrialists civic.
    Added missing tooltip for district sorting in expansion planner.
    Currently picked anomaly scientist's skill icon now has the correct tooltip.


MODDING

    Fixed num_free_districts sometimes providing erroneous results if used with districts that were not capped by modifiers.
    Made excessively confusing way of doing tradition tooltips make you have to explicitly tell the game you want to overwrite the automatic modifier and effects tooltip with a custom one (custom_tooltip). Also added custom_tooltip_with_modifiers and made on_enabled show up in the tooltip too
    Added government_election_years_add and government_election_years_mult.
    Added ability to script in modifiers on ship sections.
    Added support for sound_is_advisor on show_sound in events.
    Added on_resolution_passed and on_resolution_failed on_actions.
    Added position_on_current_resolution and position_on_last_resolution.
    Added a quick open option for IMGUI views related to selectable entities ingame. Holding ctrl + alt and selecting a ship or fleet will now open the IMGUI debug view for fleets and ships.
    Split if_resolution into a separate if_scaled_resolution. This allows for separation of pure and scaled resolution conditions in GUI script.
    Added <resolution_category>_vote_strength_mult modifier.
    Added a galaxy_shape trigger.
    Added a is_capitalist scripted trigger to check for corporate authority, merchant guild civic or corporate dominion civic.
    Added a valid_leader parameter to federation types to limit the leadership candidates.
    Added ability for planet automation to forbid and allow jobs.
    Added additional_crisis_strength trigger.
    Added console commands "text_to_speech_raw" and "text_to_speech_loc".
    Added country scope num_planetary_ascension_tiers trigger.
    Added envoy_cohesion_effect_mult modifier for federations.
    Added federation_experience_add modifier.
    Added modifiers planetary_ascension_effect_mult and planetary_ascension_cost_mult.
    Added set_variable_to_random_value effect.
    Added triggered_ship_modifier in component templates.
    Added upgrade_trigger block for planet automation which allows for individual logic of when buildings should be allowed to be upgraded.
    Fixed last_added_deposit
    Fixed print_scope_trigger not working
    Fixed root and from scopes within create_leader and create_ship
    Fixed show_in_outliner in megastructures not actually working.
    If you add too many options in an archaeology site or first contact, it now adds a scrollbar for those that don't fit in the interface.
    Made galaxy shapes (map/galaxy) into regular database objects. This means you can define new ones.
    Made the fail text of a tradition's "possible" check show up in tooltips.
    Moved most pop upkeep and resource production to inline script.
    Removed pop_assembly_speed modifier. You should use planet_pop_assembly_(organic_)mult instead. The sole difference previously was the former only worked in species traits (the untriggered sections) and the latter worked everywhere else (but not species traits). The error log didn't warn you of this, either. So now the latter works everywhere and the former no longer exists.
    Added destroy and abort triggers for starbase modules and buildings.
    Ship roles can now affect weapon selection. Added a define for the ship roles effect on the weapon selection.
    Integrated ship roles to the remaining components and their selection process with an additional define for utility components.
    Ethics are now individually overwritable.
    Added size_damage_factor to weapon components, which modifies damage based on the ship size. At 0, there is no effect. Positive values multiply the weapon damage by the value times the target ship size. (Ship size is treated as a minimum of 1 for these calculations.)
    Added point_defence_targets to component template, which sets valid targets for PD weapons. "missile" and "strike craft" are valid options. See 00_weapons_pointdefence.txt and 00_strike_craft.txt for examples.
    Localization can now handle grammatical cases and complex grammatical dependencies.
    Added support for grammatical gender and plural in names.
    Added a new way to make localization aware of names' grammatical genders and similar attributes.

----------


## Korb

> Au programme :
> - Nouvelles formes de galaxies,


Enfin!!!

----------


## Eloso

Bon, ça donne une bonne raison pour replonger...

----------


## Esprit

Même réaction  ::P:

----------


## babebibobu

Bonjour à tous, le jeu est en solde sur steam et je me demande si j'en profite ou non. Quels seraient les dlc prioritaires selon vous?

----------


## yaknic

> Bonjour à tous, le jeu est en solde sur steam et je me demande si j'en profite ou non. Quels seraient les dlc prioritaires selon vous?


Le DLC Utopia et les story pack je dirais. Certains species pack si tu as envies d'une race particulière.
Le reste ne me parait absolument pas necessaire, le jeu est déjà bien fourni je trouve.

----------


## Gaspard Hepar

Prends Utopia et les Story Packs Distant Stars et Leviathan. Et des packs de race si tu veux.

D'autre part, Steam n'est pas le seul site avec des réductions, tout au long de l'année en regardant sur https://gg.deals/ ou https://isthereanydeal.com/ on trouve des boutiques officielles offrant des réductions. On obtient une clé Steam dans tous les cas.

----------


## babebibobu

Super, merci pour vos réponses!

----------

